# Sticky  Incoming, what have you got in the mail (part 5)



## zippofan

Link to part 4

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/incoming-what-have-you-got-mail-part-4-a-884356.html


----------



## Mediocre

Pretty excited, I have a travel case on the way


----------



## blowfish89

I've got the following incoming:
1) W&W Horween Model 2 Olive Strap (intended for Seiko Alpinist)
2) W&W Horween Model 1 Crimson Strap (I dunno what this one will go on, likely bought in advance for my future Sinn)
3) W&W Springbar Tool
4) Chr. Ward Victoria Deco for my gf (great price in clearance and free shipping last weekend - USD 115)


----------



## Jove

This is waiting at the Post Office for me.

Seiko SCEB009 Bullhead Chronograph


----------



## yankeexpress

4 more H2O Helberg 24mm straps inbound from Germany.


----------



## DirtyHarrie

Damn part 5. 

Sadly I don't have anything incoming


----------



## Fullers1845

I'm just following Zippofan around F71 tonight. All my favorite threads are shifting!

I received my Casio Pro Trek PRG 270-7 today, but I'm too beat to read the manual & figure it out tonight...










Not my pic.


----------



## KrisOK

I have my second Magrette on the way. It's a Moana Pacific Professional PVD.


----------



## goody2141

You must have grabbed that off the bay. Great buy. Really love those MPP. I really need a blue one.



KrisOK said:


> I have my second Magrette on the way. It's a Moana Pacific Professional PVD.


----------



## RAM75

I just received my custom made leather four watch roll with room a strap tool and a new Crown and Buckle strap or two. 

































Sent from.....


----------



## Wish

Incoming soon!


----------



## DarkShot

Two new pieces on the way!

A SARB065,









And an orange hand Pradata DLC!









Oh, and some PVD zulu straps for the Pradata.

The nato-haters will probably call me a sinner for doing so, but the Cocktail time will most likely sit on some colourful natos 'till I get a nicer strap for it. From what I've seen it looks like the right colour combination could absolutely work with it.


----------



## paulsb

Waiting for the Postman!!









My first Oris, off eBay. Can't wait to feel it!!


----------



## KrisOK

goody2141 said:


> You must have grabbed that off the bay. Great buy. Really love those MPP. I really need a blue one.


Yup, and I got it for less than I expected. I've been looking for a good deal on one of these for quite a while. I don't have many PVD watches in my collection, so this will be a nice addition.


----------



## goody2141

Magrettes have sold pretty low on ebay. I had a feeling that one would sell for a good price


----------



## sunny27

One of the rarest affordable watches around and the rarest watch I own, Ladies and Gents, I give you the *MTD-1048* which I just bought @ 8 pm this evening!!


----------



## m0rt

I still have one strap for my Autodromo Prototipo incoming from StoneCreekStraps... I've heard from Jeanna that she's super busy so that's fine.

I have one bracelet for my Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer "incoming" since July from an AD in Germany. Three weeks ago they told me that Hamilton had production trouble...


----------



## soulbazz

blowfish89 said:


> I've got the following incoming:
> 1) W&W Horween Model 2 Olive Strap (intended for Seiko Alpinist)
> 2) W&W Horween Model 1 Crimson Strap (I dunno what this one will go on, likely bought in advance for my future Sinn)
> 3) W&W Springbar Tool
> 4) Chr. Ward Victoria Deco for my gf (great price in clearance and free shipping last weekend - USD 115)





yankeexpress said:


> 4 more H2O Helberg 24mm straps inbound from Germany.





RAM75 said:


> I just received my custom made leather four watch roll with room a strap tool and a new Crown and Buckle strap or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from.....





m0rt said:


> I still have one strap for my Autodromo Prototipo incoming from StoneCreekStraps... I've heard from Jeanna that she's super busy so that's fine.
> 
> I have one bracelet for my Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer "incoming" since July from an AD in Germany. Three weeks ago they told me that Hamilton had production trouble...


Is there a thread listing strap manufacturers? I think it would be very useful to show all of the great options, companies and small businesses making straps in one place.

Is there anyway a moderator could make a strap manufacturer sticky like with other how-to / information stickys?


----------



## millenbop

soulbazz said:


> Is there a thread listing strap manufacturers? I think it would be very useful to show all of the great options, companies and small businesses making straps in one place.
> 
> Is there anyway a moderator could make a strap manufacturer sticky like with other how-to / information stickys?


There is an entire forum for straps here on wus: Straps & Bracelets

Check the stickies to start with.


----------



## soulbazz

millenbop said:


> There is an entire forum for straps here on wus: Straps & Bracelets
> 
> Check the stickies to start with.


Fair enough. I've browsed that forum in the past. The sticky is 11 pages long and pretty disorganized, but I understand how it could become complicated quickly with new strap makers popping up everyday.


----------



## millenbop

soulbazz said:


> Fair enough. I've browsed that forum in the past. The sticky is 11 pages long and pretty disorganized, but I understand how it could become complicated quickly with new strap makers popping up everyday.


Oh I agree, it surely could be better, but perhaps it's a start.


----------



## Marctan

millenbop said:


> Oh I agree, it surely could be better, but perhaps it's a start.


I agree. Then I can be on the list ! Yeeeeeeehaaaa :-!


----------



## Quicksilver

2 straps on the way from Scratch Works on Etsy


Black for my Helson? Was going to be for my Sinn but sold it. The other for my Laguna


----------



## Quicksilver

Well this is on the way as a few minutes ago.


----------



## yankeexpress

soulbazz said:


> Is there a thread listing strap manufacturers? I think it would be very useful to show all of the great options, companies and small businesses making straps in one place.


Google is your friend on strap hunting. Took me a long time to figure out that Helberg was the seller of some of the most gorgeous leather straps I was seeing occasionally in pics. There is still one sold with the CH1 watch I see in photos that is not available on the H2O site, but the others are amazingly beautiful and reasonably priced. I'm on my 3rd or 4th order from them.

BTW, they come without buckles, but eBay has lots of good buckles available inexpensively. Helberg sells buckles separately.


----------



## SteamJ

blowfish89 said:


> I've got the following incoming:


I have this exact strap and it was worth the money. It feels great. Good choice.


----------



## MP83

This guy, now I just need to find a new strap for it










Sent from my magic brick


----------



## djkay

Deep Blue Depth Meter Analog and Digital Watch.


----------



## blowfish89

SteamJ said:


> I have this exact strap and it was worth the money. It feels great. Good choice.


SteamJ, which watch did you use it on ?


----------



## RAM75

This just got here today (not a today pic)









I really liked the Portsea since it was announced. I've been following it along the way. Tonight I finally caved and bought it before the price went up. At least it will be a short wait since they're about to ship.










I also have this on order. It should be here right before or right after the new year.










Sent from.....


----------



## blowfish89

^Love that Weiss. Has the city name of my address on it


----------



## whoa

RAM75 said:


> This just got here today (not a today pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really liked the Portsea since it was announced. I've been following it along the way. Tonight I finally caved and bought it before the price went up. At least it will be a short wait since they're about to ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have this on order. It should be here right before or right after the new year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from.....


That inox is cool!

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## phdavenport

These:


----------



## goody2141

That Inox looks a lot better in that pic than I have seen yet. Wasn't a huge fan of it, but it looks pretty good there.



RAM75 said:


> This just got here today (not a today pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from.....


----------



## bluloo

DA-343. Should scratch the "I miss my Sinn itch"


----------



## blowfish89

bluloo said:


> DA-343. Should scratch the "I miss my Sinn itch"


You can scratch that bracelet all you want.


----------



## 59yukon01

After almost a two week wait they both are here. A photographer I am not.......but liking this blue dial a lot.










Sent using lots of 0's & 1's.


----------



## dan_bsht

59yukon01 said:


> After almost a two week wait they both are here. A photographer I am not.......but liking this blue dial a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using lots of 0's & 1's.


Looks great, wear them in good health;
If you don't mind me asking, from where did you get this awesome strap?


----------



## 59yukon01

daniel_h said:


> Looks great, wear them in good health;
> If you don't mind me asking, from where did you get this awesome strap?


Not at all. Knew the look I wanted, but for my first leather strap didn't want to break the bank. It was from MartuStraps. She has a website, but I bought it from her listing on the bay.

Slim Vintage Omega Watch Strap Hand Made | eBay


----------



## SteamJ

blowfish89 said:


> SteamJ, which watch did you use it on ?


I had it on this one while I had the watch.









I sold the watch but I kept the strap.

Speaking of arrivals. This one just arrived. It needs a new crystal since there's a chip in this one and the bracelet is junk and will have to be replaced as well but it's in overall good condition and the chrono functions as it should. I'm generally happy with it.


----------



## bluloo

blowfish89 said:


> You can scratch that bracelet all you want.


*Rimshot*


----------



## blowfish89

The W&W springbar tool is very nice indeed. I immediately do not feel like a noob anymore, and it now takes me a very less number of minutes for strap changes instead of a very large number. 
I like the new strap on the Alpinist -

















but I think I will stick to the alligator instead of the horween for my VSA. Can you even tell there are no springbars attached in the following pic.


----------



## tss88

Well !!! I won my bid !!! ... for $47.00 ... it's supposed to be working but I expect a check-up by my watch guy ... here's the seller photo !!!


----------



## MNskito

Missed delivery today on these babies, but will have them in hand tomorrow ha ha ha!
I can see how mods could become an addiction for some, but I'm fine.


----------



## millenbop

It's Hammy time!








(Seller's pic)


----------



## sunny27

This month I swore, in the abstinence thread, I wouldn't spend a single rupee/a single penny/a single cent on a new watch or anything to do with watches. So I bought myself a Citizen BK2530 (15th Nov), a ultra rare Casio MTD-1048(21st Nov) and now these two are on their way.
[1] My first Bulova (96A102)









[2] My second Citizen and the first eco-drive in my collection. BM-8180









Promises are meant to be broken, aren't they?


----------



## Astraeus

Waiting for these three to come home:









'BadAss Monaco' (quartz)









Sekaro 'CheapMasterProfessional' (automatic)









Milgauss Anonymous (automatic, I think)


----------



## yankeexpress

sunny27 said:


> This month I swore, in the abstinence thread, I wouldn't spend a single rupee/a single penny/a single cent on a new watch or anything to do with watches. So I bought myself a Citizen BK2530 (15th Nov), a ultra rare Casio MTD-1048(21st Nov) and now these two are on their way.
> [1] My first Bulova (96A102)
> 
> [2] My second Citizen and the first eco-drive in my collection. BM-8180
> 
> Promises are meant to be broken, aren't they?


Yeah, 1048s are hard to resist


----------



## nezadinkzveries

Russian "RADO" sellers pics. Like the size of this for the 70s watch (40mm withot crown) and much more affordable tha real RADO  should be in 3-5 days.


----------



## SteamJ

nezadinkzveries said:


> View attachment 2116578
> 
> Russian "RADO" sellers pics. Like the size of this for the 70s watch (40mm withot crown) and much more affordable tha real RADO  should be in 3-5 days.


Wow that's awesome. I'm going to have to check those out.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonoTorres

SARB017 is in the mail...pics upon arrival:-!


----------



## nezadinkzveries

SteamJ said:


> Wow that's awesome. I'm going to have to check those out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


My new findings, you can find these on bay with blue or brown dials for really good price, with 27jewels automatics. this went for me quiet expensive almost 60 usd  usually they can be bought for 35-50$


----------



## Scott6739

I have this incoming. Tracking shows it arriving Monday. Keeping my fingers crossed ? 
Cheers,
Scott


----------



## whoa

Scott6739 said:


> I have this incoming. Tracking shows it arriving Monday. Keeping my fingers crossed ?
> Cheers,
> Scott


That is very cool! Never seen it before!

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## Scott6739

whoa said:


> That is very cool! Never seen it before!
> 
> -Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


Thanks! I want to have a custom leather strap made for it, but I want to get it in my hands first. This will be my biggest purchase since joining WUS?


----------



## zlocko2002

Oyster bracelet for my GMT Master II  









and strap for JLC Master Control


----------



## whoa

Scott6739 said:


> Thanks! I want to have a custom leather strap made for it, but I want to get it in my hands first. This will be my biggest purchase since joining WUS?


Cool! A greyish leather or what? Would look cool! It seems to be very legible! What's the price of theese if you don't mind asking? :-D

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## Scott6739

whoa said:


> Cool! A greyish leather or what? Would look cool! It seems to be very legible! What's the price of theese if you don't mind asking? :-D
> 
> -Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


I was thinking grey with black stitching or a burgundy with black stitching. The PVD model is $1,185.00 and the stainless is $985.00. All my watches are sub $400.00, so this is a big purchase for me. Definitely excited about it?


----------



## whoa

Scott6739 said:


> I was thinking grey with black stitching or a burgundy with black stitching. The PVD model is $1,185.00 and the stainless is $985.00. All my watches are sub $400.00, so this is a big purchase for me. Definitely excited about it?


Grey with black!! :-D haha it seems like a cool watch!

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## Scott6739

whoa said:


> Grey with black!! :-D haha it seems like a cool watch!
> 
> -Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


Thanks again. I just PM you some additional info?


----------



## willf

In coming I have:

#1 Orient Pro Saturation Diver in Orange
#2Orient pilot Green dial
#3Andriod Hydromatc in mirror S/S


----------



## yankeexpress

Precisionist chrono 98B212


----------



## Mezzly

Pulled the trigger on this one from f29 on Friday it's due to arrive tomorrow.

























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 9sse

These two cheapoes. Had 15$ to spare on my PayPal account.


----------



## DrVenkman

Red Lew and Huey Orthos, Rossling and Co. Auto, and just pulled the trigger on a stainless/blue Aevig Valkyr. Also backed a Tangramatic on Kickstarter. 

I might be losing my mind. 

Sucks shelling out all this cash and having to wait for the payoff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willf

*Re: Incoming, It's a wonderful time of the year!*

holly jolly time of year, U.S.P.S. deliveries on Sunday! Scratch off #1!


----------



## kev80e

*Re: Incoming, It's a wonderful time of the year!*

Nice little Timex


----------



## gricat

DrVenkman said:


> Red Lew and Huey Orthos, Rossling and Co. Auto, and just pulled the trigger on a stainless/blue Aevig Valkyr. Also backed a Tangramatic on Kickstarter.
> 
> I might be losing my mind.
> 
> Sucks shelling out all this cash and having to wait for the payoff.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right there with you...completely lost my mind. A Tangramatic, two of the Stuckx Infinite 8's, a Gerlach Enigma, and, as soon as it hits kickstarter, the new Helgray.


----------



## DrVenkman

Forgot about the helgray! Pretty sure I'll be on board for that too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkShot

As will I! Waiting for the Helgray mecaquartz chrono and dapper scientist's Mito automatic. I suppose I could add on the Rossling automatic and the Zelos Chroma who's campaigns have wrapped up.

Still hyped for the Pradata and SARB065 that should be here this week, they aught to ease the wait for everything else way off in the distance.


----------



## Marco_25

4 Days Ago #16 
*sunny27* 








Member    Join DateSep 2013LocationIndiaPosts266









Re: Incoming, what have you got in the mail (part 5) One of the rarest affordable watches around and the rarest watch I own, Ladies and Gents, I give you the *MTD-1048* which I just bought @ 8 pm this evening!!



































I have my MDV 102 black dial on nato but this white illuminated face on stainless steel is just amazing.


----------



## Sarosto

Casio PRW 3000 4DR incoming in 3 to 4 days, 'cause you NEED a digital sooner or later. With this watch I'll never get lost while looking for the office break room...


----------



## misc320

Picked this up cheap on eBay. If I don't like it I can always just flip it.


----------



## KrisOK

I came home for lunch and to grab some parts today. and look what was waiting for me:





I put on the mesh bracelet was included in the deal, and I think it looks simply STUNNING!


----------



## m0tty

A Tuna Can has been ordered. 

Now my acquisition phase is done, the slimming down collection phase will commence.


----------



## vmed_cha_gr




----------



## whoa

vmed_cha_gr said:


>


That one is interesting.. What model is that?

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## millenbop

whoa said:


> That one is interesting.. What model is that?
> 
> -Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


Detomaso San Marino Solar Silver / Orange DT1053-A - www.jocahorloges.nl


----------



## whoa

millenbop said:


> Detomaso San Marino Solar Silver / Orange DT1053-A - www.jocahorloges.nl


Thanks! That looks like a very cool summer watch!

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## DazWhittaker

Pulsar RAF civilian version.

Just need to decide on what NATO strap to fit?


----------



## Gazza74

Just ordered this strap









to go on my HMT Jubilee








And this








To go with the Rios strap on this


----------



## m0rt

I shouldn't count my eggs or whatever the expression is, and with this I'll probably jinx the whole thing. But...

As you might remember (which would be good because I don't), about 6 months ago I ordered a bracelet for my Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer. I just got an email from the AD saying that Hamilton posted the bracelet yesterday. Soon. I hope, my watch will look like this :










You might want to start taking bets...


----------



## DarkShot

It arrived! Still waiting on the SARB065, but that's still fine by me for now


----------



## Pete109

Woof! that is a cool watch, especially on a bracelet. Like the mini date window too.


----------



## Rudi K

I have this Slava inbound, for my brother at Christmas.


----------



## efauser

SARX005


----------



## millenbop

My Hamilton showed up today, really like it. Perfect size at 38mm.


----------



## Y4BBZY

This Monaco un-homage arrived today.










Next up is a 3570.50.

Sent from a Potato using Tapatalk


----------



## tonza

I know its absolutely no comparison to the other fine pieces posted in here, but I should have a Casio f-91 arriving either tomorrow or monday.


----------



## DarkShot

Still waiting for my SARB065. Canadian Customs must really, really suck right now 'cause it left Japan on the 19th shipped EMS, and as of early on the 27th it still hasn't shown up on tracking as even arriving in Canada. Normally within 3 business days anything shipped via EMS shows up in Canada, and I've had a LOT of stuff shipped from Japan over the years.

Gah, I'm just impatient and wanted to vent a touch. Can't wait for it to arrive. That dial is just gorgeous.


----------



## SteamJ

Damn it. I was trying to not buy any more watches this year and then this went on sale for $299 shipped...









EDIT: I added the bracelet to my order.


----------



## opticsguy

On the edge of affordable even used, but in the mail hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## misc320

Orient Lexington from Long Island Watch Black Friday Deals
$77, a Christmas gift for my son.


----------



## solchitlins

MP83 said:


> This guy, now I just need to find a new strap for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my magic brick


Me too ;-)


----------



## djkay

Tissot prs 516


----------



## Wish

So this came today


----------



## Guest

I just bought this! Roll on Tuesday!


----------



## wtma

This beauty arrived today, Poljot Buran Aviator Auto #009/999 + black RIOS Aviator strap.
Really happy and impressed with the finish and packaging it came in.


----------



## GoJoshGo

Finally pulled the trigger on the Cerberus. I'm a little concerned about the size (42mm is on the larger size for me), but I've wanted one sine the designs were first shown, and I had some points to help with the cost...


----------



## dan_bsht

cittizaan said:


> View attachment 2176250
> 
> 
> I just bought this! Roll on Tuesday!


Wow this is gorgeous! if you don't mind me asking, whom did you order it from?


----------



## efauser

Damn you, Long Island Watch for your incredible Black Friday deal on the Star Seeker GMT.


----------



## Jack Durden

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51YJ8HlFW6L._SY300_.jpg


----------



## Jack Durden

http://uhrforum.de/attachments/9523...ragt-ihr-heute-teil-9-20141021_speedtimer.jpg


----------



## Quicksilver

It arrived and I am very happy.


----------



## DarkShot

quicksilver7 said:


> It arrived and I am very happy.


Man that sure is something. Looks like I've got another watch to add to the ever growing list of wants!

Anything you really like or don't care for with it? First impressions?


----------



## Guest

daniel_h said:


> Wow this is gorgeous! if you don't mind me asking, whom did you order it from?


I saw it online, and checked Amazon UK. It was in stock, so before I could stop myself I hit the 'add to basket' button.

It doesn't seem to be on Amazon Canada, but it is on Amazon US. here's a link if you want it.

http://www.amazon.com/Swiss-Militar...cs_cwb__8?ie=UTF8&refRID=18T5HCFA9VS7T0FSY4X2

It is also on eBay, but I compared prices, and it was cheaper for me on Amazon. I should also mention, it is a quartz. I don't know if that will put you off it or not. Personally I don't mind.


----------



## soulbazz




----------



## Quicksilver

DarkShot said:


> Man that sure is something. Looks like I've got another watch to add to the ever growing list of wants!
> 
> Anything you really like or don't care for with it? First impressions?


Nothing that comes to mind right off the bat. Lugs are short so it wears smaller than its spec's. I have a 6.75 wrist. Dial is the best part as it is very deep and well laid out in my opinion. This is my 4th Halios watch and by all accounts it might be his best all around wearable daily watch.


----------



## quiethive

quicksilver7 said:


> It arrived and I am very happy.


Enjoy it, it's a great watch. Is that an Epic strap on your Delfin?


----------



## EL_GEEk

quicksilver7 said:


> It arrived and I am very happy.


Congrats Jason. I'm very jealous. Will definitely pull the trigger on the next batch.


----------



## dan_bsht

cittizaan said:


> I saw it online, and checked Amazon UK. It was in stock, so before I could stop myself I hit the 'add to basket' button.
> 
> It doesn't seem to be on Amazon Canada, but it is on Amazon US. here's a link if you want it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Swiss-Militar...cs_cwb__8?ie=UTF8&refRID=18T5HCFA9VS7T0FSY4X2
> 
> It is also on eBay, but I compared prices, and it was cheaper for me on Amazon. I should also mention, it is a quartz. I don't know if that will put you off it or not. Personally I don't mind.


Thank you for the thorough response. I find it gorgeous, I know it is quartz, and it is a bit let down... but my main concern is the size, 44 is a bit large to me, the largest one I have is currently 43, and 40 is usually my sweet spot 
Thanks again for sharing, and please post a lot of photos when it arrives safely. Wear it in good health my friend


----------



## m0rt

m0rt said:


> I shouldn't count my eggs or whatever the expression is, and with this I'll probably jinx the whole thing. But...
> 
> As you might remember (which would be good because I don't), about 6 months ago I ordered a bracelet for my Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer. I just got an email from the AD saying that Hamilton posted the bracelet yesterday. Soon. I hope, my watch will look like this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to start taking bets...


The watch strap is supposed to be in Sweden now. If it is the correct one. Last time they sent the wrong one. Anyway, have to wait until Monday to find out when the delivery service people are working again.


----------



## Quicksilver

quiethive said:


> Enjoy it, it's a great watch. Is that an Epic strap on your Delfin?


No that's actually a Halios strap from the bronze tropik series. Great strap actually.


----------



## DesertZero

I didn't think that I would buy another 45mm watch, but with the 10% off at Helson, I had to grab this standout (pic from Helson):


----------



## millenbop

Apparently I'm on a strap spree:









Black 20mm (18mm) Nappa 
Brown 20mm (18mm) Nappa
Tan 20mm (18mm) Nappa









Black 20mm (18mm) Buffalo HP
Dark Brown 20mm (18mm) Buffalo HP
Light Brown 20mm (18mm) Buffalo HP
Burgundy 20mm (18mm) Buffalo HP
Light Brown 22mm (20mm) Buffalo HP


----------



## Agent Sands

I've had a need for a gold-tone watch in my collection for a while, and so I purchased a Seiko SSC210 solar chronograph (courtesy of Jomashop's Seiko sale):


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Gazza74

Picked up these 2 Rios leather bands from Gnomon's sale















and also just took advantage of the 50% Timex sale on Amazon to get this weekender as a weekend beater. At $12, it's a no brainer.









Any suggestions for a fun leather strap for the weekender? I'm not a big NATO wearer.

Thanks.

Edit - went with the Anchorage from C&B. Should look good with it.


----------



## JLesinski

Well I nearly made it until 2015 without buying another watch, but for $63 i figured why not. Will be one of 3 chronos headed my way in the coming months. Plan to add a Seiko SSC229 at some point with Nadim's new Helgray chrono shortly after. The 3 o'clock subdial is a 1/20th second dial. I would have preferred it to be an accumulator but eh, c'est la vie.

(photo courtesy of Timex)


----------



## DCP

Bradjhomes said:


>


Can't wait to see which one that ends up on. I always enjoy your out-of the-ordinary strap choices, and I tend to like the majority of the resulting combos.

David


----------



## Bradjhomes

Well, I only have two watches it will fit:



















Even I'm not brave enough to try it on the Stowa


----------



## dan_bsht

Just ordered the Tiger Concept big crown 6538 homage, fitted with military hands instead of the mercedes ones!


----------



## RAM75

Took advantage of the Helson holiday sale and picked up a Skindiver C3 numbers no date that I've had my eye on for more than a year. It will come with isoframe style strap and mesh bracelet.










Sent from.....


----------



## DCP

Well, let's see... so far Black Friday sales have wrought the following carnage to my bank account:

1 black Panatime saddle leather / white stitch strap

1 black Panatime buffalo leather strap

1 stainless bracelet for my C20 Lido, straight from CW

- and-

Not 1, but 2 gorgeous Fortis B-42 automatic chronograph watches (these make me nervous because the Valjoux 7750 and I do not usually get along due to thickness and these are not inexpensive watches, but we shall see! If you're in the market for one of these at a discounted price, you may want to stay tuned to the for-sale forum in the coming weeks as these may very well end up there. Will certainly be unloading _something_ from my collection anyway to offset some of this spending!!) o|

And now I'm also seriously considering a Christopher Ward C7 V390 before the end of the weekend.

I may have problem. :think:

David


----------



## ctzfan

All this Black Friday sale have finally got to me and deviate from my grail saving plan. Finally pulled the trigger on my very first automatic - Steinhart Vintage Aviation and some leather strap.

o|

But it is a handsome watch though..


----------



## elbhombre

Beware the deals thread. Got this one on the way for 50 bucks shipped.


----------



## H3O+

Well Island Watches was selling gold tone Bambinos for $87. I was looking at a Bambino anyway, pulled the trigger. This one will go under the Christmas tree. It's gonna be a long 25 days...


----------



## dbg326

Pulled the trigger on a Momentum Torpedo, as well as a Hadley-Roma silicone strap to go with it. All for $83 shipped via Amazon thanks to the holiday sale.


----------



## Philip J. Fry

Orient Blue Mako XL









Zodiac ZMX-02 ZO8522









And some straps from C&B


----------



## GuessWho

Just ordered a Fiyta Roadster Chrono


----------



## soulbazz

Edit: Hmm...having trouble uploading photos. I'll try again later. 

4 straps from strapcode, 
20mm Miltat grey canvas 
22mm Miltat navy canvas
20mm brown suede 
20mm frog grain dark green


----------



## ctzfan

Again, I have deviated from my goal due to the great deal from Black Friday sales. 

Pulled the trigger for 2 Hamilton's which is discounted heavily and free shipping to this part of the world.

Hamilton Khaki Navy Regatta Alarm Quartz.










My first Hamilton automatic - Khaki Field Auto Chrono.










Ah well, it should keep me happy until I would be able to find my grail and afford it..


----------



## DarkShot

Finally have this in hand, but I'm not entirely in love with it yet. The stock black strap is a little bland and this definitely isn't a watch I can wear on a canvas nato strap, it's only residing on one temporarily. Thinking about picking up a blue Hirsch gator strap for it to complete the fit.

I guess we'll see.


----------



## goody2141

SCED023 should be on its way soon.


----------



## whoa

goody2141 said:


> SCED023 should be on its way soon.
> 
> since it won't upload a pic, heres a link to the pic
> 
> https://s0.smlycdn.com/data/product2/2/9e8964f8db9f3bcff9af77c0c63886b9cb434f12_m.jpg


Nice! They are so cool! Congrats

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## DarkShot

Whelp, 20% off equated to free shipping, so it looks like I have this on the way too. Guess I will find out how it looks.


----------



## alexandertk

Would love to see some pics of this that you have taken! and a link possibly I think I'd like to get the same. Cheers!


----------



## JohnQFord

Ordered these 3 from Martu Straps. Tracking shipment from Chile.


----------



## 93EXCivic

Just ordered a 40mm Luminor homage and 45mm Radimor homage for Jackson. 

I will of coarse take them apart as soon as they get in.


----------



## blowfish89

W&W always get me. This one for wearing the Steinhart in winter.


----------



## neurogenesis

VSA Alliance, 32.5mm









I've been reluctant to buy a diver-style watch this small, and it's actually the blue one I've had my eye on, but then I saw a good picture of this one, with its brushed bezel, and simply had to have it.

ETA: There's supposed to be an image in this post. If you have it cached, you'll see it. If you're just visiting for the first time, it's now missing and you won't see it. Broken. Kaput. And I don't care enough to try any more. I'm outa here.


----------



## neurogenesis

OMG the WUS-hosted photos look like crap now.


----------



## 59yukon01

Got to get over this recent Seiko Diver addiction........but not while the sales are going on😊 Been looking at this white dial SKZ323 for several weeks now so finally could not resist any longer. Ordered today.


----------



## yankeexpress

neurogenesis said:


> OMG the WUS-hosted photos look like crap now.


Well, if one uses the photo icon, they get shrunk with a black bar underneath to enlarge like this:









But if one types this....







, it looks like this:


----------



## neurogenesis

I give up. I can't use the many images I've already uploaded in an un-crippled manner. The image I posted earlier is now gone. I'm not going to re-do anything. I'm not going to re-upload images somewhere else. I just can't post images here anymore. So, I'm done.


----------



## neurogenesis

Remember that forum favorite affordables in pictures thread I made? Check out how awesome it looks now:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/forum-favorite-affordable-watches-pictures-1059560.html

Awesome. Just awesome. Retroactively trashing everything I've ever posted here.

Awesome.

Itty bitty pictures. Like it's 1994 again.

Awesome.


----------



## m0rt

blowfish89 said:


> W&W always get me. This one for wearing the Steinhart in winter.


I'm desperately trying to find a watch for that one


----------



## Deledda

neurogenesis said:


> Remember that forum favorite affordables in pictures thread I made? Check out how awesome it looks now:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/forum-favorite-affordable-watches-pictures-1059560.html
> 
> Awesome. Just awesome. Retroactively trashing everything I've ever posted here.
> 
> Awesome.
> 
> Itty bitty pictures. Like it's 1994 again.
> 
> Awesome.


On tapatalk they look fine. Believe it or not.

To the good life.


----------



## millenbop

yankeexpress said:


> Well, if one uses the photo icon, they get shrunk with a black bar underneath to enlarge like this:
> 
> View attachment 2201130
> 
> 
> But if one types this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it looks like this:


Which is a good thing if you post lots of pictures that they aren't full size, I hate the endless scrolling sometimes.


----------



## Astraeus

The _BadAss Mimico_ has arrived:


----------



## GuessWho

neurogenesis said:


> Remember that forum favorite affordables in pictures thread I made? Check out how awesome it looks now:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/forum-favorite-affordable-watches-pictures-1059560.html
> 
> Awesome. Just awesome. Retroactively trashing everything I've ever posted here.
> 
> Awesome.
> 
> Itty bitty pictures. Like it's 1994 again.
> 
> Awesome.


Looks fine now. One of the modem burner posts I uploaded yesterday had the tiny pictures/thumbnails, but they are back to normal now... Weird.


----------



## SteamJ

neurogenesis said:


> Remember that forum favorite affordables in pictures thread I made? Check out how awesome it looks now:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/forum-favorite-affordable-watches-pictures-1059560.html
> 
> Awesome. Just awesome. Retroactively trashing everything I've ever posted here.
> 
> Awesome.
> 
> Itty bitty pictures. Like it's 1994 again.
> 
> Awesome.


I'm seeing them all as full size and not mini at all. I wonder why you see it different. Could it be something in your forum settings?

And don't leave!


----------



## bunt

daniel_h said:


> Just ordered the Tiger Concept big crown 6538 homage, fitted with military hands instead of the mercedes ones!


you can do that?! DARN, i just placed an order with them... how do you do that? do you just contact william?


----------



## blowfish89

I'm also seeing them as full size pictures. But yesterday, just after neurogenesis posted the 32.5mm VSA alliance pic, the bottom bar read "This picture has been uglified, click to see it at its best" - when I refreshed the page this changed to "This picture has been resized, click to see it at its full resolution" :O


----------



## sunny27

My Casio EF-503 which I purchased today. A lot of watch for a not much money! It is an homage to the Omega Speedmaster. I chose this over the forum favourite MDV-106 because I didn't really like it very much.

The EF-503 comes in a variety of colours and finishes but this one according to me is by far the best and also the rarest.


----------



## soulbazz

sunny27 said:


> My Casio EF-503 which I purchased today. A lot of watch for a not much money! It is an homage to the Omega Speedmaster. I chose this over the forum favourite MDV-106 because I didn't really like it very much.
> 
> The EF-503 comes in a variety of colours and finishes but this one according to me is by far the best and also the rarest.
> 
> View attachment 2204706


Very nice! I've never seen a blue one.


----------



## millenbop

Well I have my first micro "incoming", the Silverstone!!









Fantastic design, and by what seems like a very nice guy too. Give Nadim your support at https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/helgray/helgray-silverstone-the-60s-racing-chronograph-wat


----------



## GoJoshGo

millenbop said:


> Well I have my first micro "incoming", the Silverstone!!
> 
> View attachment 2204810
> 
> 
> Fantastic design, and by what seems like a very nice guy too. Give Nadim your support at https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/helgray/helgray-silverstone-the-60s-racing-chronograph-wat


You and me both! I think I'll probably be going with British Racing Green...


----------



## Quicksilver

SteamJ said:


> I'm seeing them all as full size and not mini at all. I wonder why you see it different. Could it be something in your forum settings?
> 
> And don't leave!


VS has changed whatever they "changed" before. So attachments should now show as they did before


----------



## millenbop

GoJoshGo said:


> You and me both! I think I'll probably be going with British Racing Green...


I haven't really decided. Plus, there was mentioning of additional colours.. well plenty of time to think about it! BR green is always a good choice, especially for all things racing.


----------



## m0rt

Frakking fantastic! Finally got the bracelet. Took only 6 months.


----------



## dan_bsht

GoJoshGo said:


> You and me both! I think I'll probably be going with British Racing Green...
> 
> View attachment 2205154


Ohhhh! Decisions Decisions!!! I was planning to hit the plunge on this one and was waiting eagerly for the Kickstarter to open, till I found the G.Gerlach Enigma.

http://sklep.gerlach.org.pl/index.php?route=product/category&path=81

I've always wanted a classic vintage barrel shaped case chronograph, but a bit on the large side!
Again can't decide at all! Same movement and almost the same price!
Need help guys.


----------



## neurogenesis

blowfish89 said:


> I'm also seeing them as full size pictures. But yesterday, just after neurogenesis posted the 32.5mm VSA alliance pic, the bottom bar read "This picture has been uglified, click to see it at its best" - when I refreshed the page this changed to "This picture has been resized, click to see it at its full resolution" :O


Here's what happened, to the best of my recollection. When I first posted that image, it was re-scaled, but only a little bit smaller, and it had a black border around it. When you clicked on it it gave a popup with the full-size image. There was no banner that prompted you to click on it. That's what it looked like *to me*, the person who posted it, but to everyone else it looked like the small images we've seen lately, with the size banner prompting you to click the image for the full-size image.

Not knowing any of this, I edited the post to put in the text prompting you to click the image, and I changed my mind about what it should say a couple times. That's why you saw it change.

Once I figured out that everyone else saw my image differently, and then discovered that all the WUS-hosted images were going to the small format thingy, I got irked and went and created an account across the street.

Since then, there seems to have been a policy reversal and we are back to images not getting scaled. If it sticks, I'll stick around.

What I'd really like is a compromise, because I do hate images that are too big for the forum. Scale *those*, and not everything else.


----------



## blowfish89

I really don't want too many microbrand watches but Backed the Kickstarter for the Helgray Silverstone earlier today. I'm still not sure if I will follow through with the pledge but I have a few days to decide. The G. Gerlach Enigma was also enticing but I don't like the hour/minute hands on that one and I have a Gerlach already.

The meca-quartz movement is new to me - can someone please explain the registers - is there a running seconds hand (non-chrono)? I saw that the Autodromo Protoripo with the same movement had a 24 hr register which I don't really like.


----------



## m0rt

blowfish89 said:


> I really don't want too many microbrand watches but Backed the Kickstarter for the Helgray Silverstone earlier today. I'm still not sure if I will follow through with the pledge but I have a few days to decide. The G. Gerlach Enigma was also enticing but I don't like the hour/minute hands on that one and I have a Gerlach already.
> 
> The meca-quartz movement is new to me - can someone please explain the registers - is there a running seconds hand (non-chrono)? I saw that the Autodromo Protoripo with the same movement had a 24 hr register which I don't really like.


The meca-quartz do not have running seconds. And both my mecas have 24hr register.


----------



## Bradjhomes

m0rt said:


> The meca-quartz do not have running seconds. And both my mecas have 24hr register.


Some of the mecaquartz movements do have running seconds at 6


----------



## millenbop

m0rt said:


> Frakking fantastic! Finally got the bracelet. Took only 6 months.


NICE!

How much did it end up costing? I have a Hammy on a leather strap, so would be interesting to know how much it was.


----------



## blowfish89

m0rt said:


> The meca-quartz do not have running seconds. And both my mecas have 24hr register.


Thanks for the clarification, I think I'll stay with this one. That's a bit annoying though, I understand that the two dial panda layout looks nice and balanced, but a single register meca-quartz chrono without the 24hr register would be great as well (minimal like the Stowa fliegerchrono). Or just the 6 o clock running seconds and the 9 o clock 30 minute totalizer.


----------



## Aitch

daniel_h said:


> Ohhhh! Decisions Decisions!!! I was planning to hit the plunge on this one and was waiting eagerly for the Kickstarter to open, till I found the G.Gerlach Enigma.
> 
> http://sklep.gerlach.org.pl/index.php?route=product/category&path=81
> 
> I've always wanted a classic vintage barrel shaped case chronograph, but a bit on the large side!
> Again can't decide at all! Same movement and almost the same price!
> Need help guys.


I like the Helgray, but went for the Gerlach. I have other watches similar to the Silverstone, and I've looked longingly at the Zodiac Sea Dragon for a long time but could never decide 100% on a color combo that I really loved.

I'm on a phone!


----------



## Ron521

Pulled the trigger on one of these, I really like the unique minimalist design.


----------



## gcmarx

bunt said:


> you can do that?! DARN, i just placed an order with them... how do you do that? do you just contact william?


I emailed with him, and he said no problem, just stick the requests in the special instructions field in PayPal. Ordered yesterday, shipped today.

I got the 5508 homage with the Miyota and the military handset. Need to get my bracelet order in as well - thinking sizzlin watches' oyster glide lock.

Not happy with new Tapatalk.


----------



## Oilers Fan

Got this incoming from a member here. The search for a matching bracelet begins.


----------



## sunny27

The Bulova 96A102 which arrived today.Picked it up for 40$ from Ebay (new - open box piece). 
I have a couple of issues with this watch :-
[1] The acrylic crystal scratches very easily. is there a domed glass replacement for it?
[2] If you notice closely the dial isn't aligned properly - I can have it fixed at any of the local watch shops.

I am very happy with this purchase.


----------



## SteamJ

No clue where the money is going to come from but I couldn't pass this up.


----------



## Bradjhomes

^ difficult to resist


----------



## Quicksilver

I know its a rally style strap but I am kind of liking it. Arrived yesterday and this is my only 20mm watch I have to try it on.


----------



## Heljestrand

Longines Conquest GMT due to arrive tomorrow according to usps tracking........


----------



## mardibum

Not the best pic but this Bulova marine star is on its way.


----------



## EL_GEEk

SteamJ said:


> No clue where the money is going to come from but I couldn't pass this up.
> 
> View attachment 2212666


After reading your thread the other day, I had the feeling you would go for it Jason. Very tempting.


----------



## Triode

Hello dear /f71, latest (somewhat) impulse purchase, an Omega Geneve cal 613. 
Not-so-great pictures stolen from seller. What do you think? Good/bad choice ?
All my best,
T.


----------



## tcortinag

Damn you FedEx, you didn't leave the package, I have to wait until tomorrow for my DB Alpha Marine.


----------



## RAM75

I'm in on the Helgrey. I think I'll go British Racing Green.

Also, this was delivered today compliments of Helson's holiday discount.










Sent from.....


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Another new thread. No wonder I wasn't seeing the Incoming eye candy!

That Britney Spears song pops into my head every time I buy a watch for the second (or third) time. . .


----------



## JoeKing

I am anxiously awaiting the arrival of my first Tag in the morning.


----------



## DesertZero

Good news / bad news. Good news? I received my Shark Diver on Tuesday. Bad news? It's about 2 min slow per day


----------



## SteamJ

RAM75 said:


> I'm in on the Helgrey. I think I'll go British Racing Green.
> 
> Also, this was delivered today compliments of Helson's holiday discount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from.....


Such an incredible looking watch. Congrats!


----------



## neurogenesis

Komandirskie K-34 GMT. I've wanted one of these for a long time.


----------



## whoa

neurogenesis said:


> View attachment 2224938
> 
> Komandirskie K-34 GMT. I've wanted one of these for a long time.


Yeah I have too.. I just liked the older model better to be honest.. Still thinking about it  post pics when you receive it :-D

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## Rice and Gravy

I have a used Seiko SNZG15 on the way. And a used Mako Bracelet as well as a Bonetto Cinturini strap for my 007. Early Christmas I guess.


----------



## DevoD

After toying around with the idea of a Seiko Mecaquartz, Retrocraft, or SCEB009 (quartz Bullhead), I settled on the Bullhead. Just couldn't resist the horn pushers! Hopefully it gets here by Christmas from Japan.


----------



## m0rt

millenbop said:


> NICE!
> 
> How much did it end up costing? I have a Hammy on a leather strap, so would be interesting to know how much it was.


Around 120 EUR I think. I paid too long ago.


----------



## millenbop

m0rt said:


> Around 120 EUR I think. I paid too long ago.


Ouch!


----------



## tcortinag

Deep Blue Alpha Marine, awesome!


----------



## Slim53185

Raymond Weil Maestro arrived yesterday. Very pretty watch. I haven't even put it on yet. Looking forward to enjoying this for a long time. It's a little Christmas gift to myself.


----------



## DarkShot




----------



## sandi_k

I ordered a C. Ward C7 Rapide for my brother's Xmas present. I'm having it sent to me first, so I can check it out, and then mail it to him directly.


----------



## 9sse

I needed a cheap dress watch so bought this for 25USD. Probably the best 25 bucks I've ever spent.


----------



## GoJoshGo

Twisted lugs are awesome. Super stoked. :-!


----------



## BudLynn

Just scored a"like new" Seiko SNK809 off Amazon warehouse for 35$ with Sunday delivery (somehow), needless to say pretty excited about that one. I was shopping for the 803, but that deal was just too good to pass up.


----------



## JLesinski

ChiefWahoo said:


> That Britney Spears song pops into my head every time I buy a watch for the second (or third) time. . .
> 
> View attachment 2220425


Different color means different model number. Looks like you're buying this particular watch for the first time ;-)


----------



## Agent Sands

The latest addition to the collection. Looks *far* better in person than it does in my pictures.


----------



## Sam-e

$32 from Amazon!

I thought it would be too big but looks fine on a 6.3" wrist.


----------



## JohnQFord

Geez ... this forum is helping me go broke ... looking for a black on black diver like the Oris Pro Diver Date & came across the Tudor Black Bay Red. So, no black diver & this ships to me from Europe on Monday !!! (unless, of course, I get stupid & up it to a Breitling Super Ocean over the weekend)


----------



## EL_GEEk

Yesterday was like Xmas. I got home to all this stuff.

Panatime straps (cuz you can't have enough straps)










Seiko SNKM97 (took advantage of sale plus extra discount. But sure if I'll keep it due to the lack of lume and non hacking movement which I knew beforehand. It's such a pretty watch though, I might keep it and mod it)










8926 for modding 









17041 for modding









Supplies


----------



## arktika1148




----------



## arktika1148




----------



## soulbazz

Shipment from Sofie arrived in record time, 2 days from Sweden to California!


----------



## dan_bsht

soulbazz said:


> Shipment from Sofie arrived in record time, 2 days from Sweden to California!
> 
> View attachment 2248418
> 
> 
> View attachment 2248426


Sofie is always great! durable, good quality, great prices and fast shipping. I love her leather nato ones as well


----------



## soulbazz

daniel_h said:


> Sofie is always great! durable, good quality, great prices and fast shipping. I love her leather nato ones as well


Agreed. I should have given her website a plug in the first post. Here it is, NATO straps from $5.95, fast worldwide shipping (cheapestnatostraps)


----------



## blowfish89

first orange watch, first russian.


----------



## Rudi K

Vintage divers seem to be the focus these days. I just found this Swiss Kralina from 1970 and the caseback has a Rocket Ship on it! Hello.


----------



## EL_GEEk

blowfish89 said:


> first orange watch, first russian.


Man, by the time I went to buy a few Russian watches, PayPal was not working...


----------



## DarkShot

And the stream keeps on coming.

A Melbourne Watch Company Flinders and a Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military. Thank you f29!

I'm pretty sure I'm tapping out for the next few months after these two pieces.


----------



## Perdendosi

/f29 is really fun during the holiday season, isn't it?
I got this Epos Sportive at a really good price. Less than 11mm thick, about 41mm wide, which seems about perfect for every-day wear. The official specs say 2824 or SW200, and so I'm looking forward to cracking the case and seeing what's under the hood! WR be damned. .

If I had my 'druthers, I would have preferred one of their other face styles, but there's a bit of Sinn 556a with a nice diver mixed in about it. We'll see how it wears!


----------



## Oilers Fan

I guess I should have moved on that Epos a little quicker.....


----------



## dan_bsht

This beauty arrived from HK today!


----------



## millenbop

Some affordable straps came today from Cousins, fantastic quality considering they are only 2-3 pounds each.


----------



## Bama87

Casio AE1200WH-1A on the way to me


----------



## JoeKing

Arrived the other day.


----------



## rob3rto

An "interesting" looking Citizen.


----------



## DarkShot

Well, my blue Hirsch Modena came in today and it looks absolutely fantastic on the SARB065. Also super comfortable with the signed Seiko deployant that comes with the watch.


----------



## EL_GEEk

DarkShot said:


> Well, my blue Hirsch Modena came in today and it looks absolutely fantastic on the SARB065. Also super comfortable with the signed Seiko deployant that comes with the watch.


That's one slick combo. Enjoy.


----------



## tokeisukei

Finally got an Orient Bambino. 
Have to say this is an incredibly pretty watch. Pictures just don't do it justice. When you put in how much it cost it is a must have dress watch in anyone's collection. Even the the wife I think would be impressed!


----------



## Wolvee

I have two on the way. I was going to buy a G-shock MT-G but I figured I'd split the Diff and get a fancy schmancy and another G-shock.

I love the idea that I don't have to continually fiddle with the time. 
AT9010-52E










*GW9010-1*


----------



## Sam-e

This purchase was meant to be for my dad but when it came it wasn't what he had expected (I don't know why). So he gave it to me instead. Lovely looking watch. I've been trying to look for an affordable panda dial watch for quite some time and this just fits the bill. It's quite large in diameter and so I'm not sure how it really looks on a wrist like mine. Here are some pics:


----------



## blackdot

Last watch of 2014.


----------



## Bradjhomes

blackdot said:


> Last watch of 2014.


Great way to end the year.


----------



## Astraeus

SEKaRO 2000 'Seat Master Professional' clone:


----------



## blackdot

Bradjhomes said:


> Great way to end the year.


Cheers!

After several disappointing hours, I am now resigned to the fact that no one has made Milanese mesh in my size. I doubt that anyone has made Breitling-style bracelets in my size either.










Thinking 20/16mm IWC-style.


----------



## LesserBlackDog

I've got this 38mm Dive Master incoming from Woot.com after seeing one slip through my hands on eBay the other day.


----------



## yankeexpress

First attempt at this HTF blue version of the EF-503 from Spain thru Amazon has apparently been lost in transit, so picked up this one at half the cost off the Bay.

Sellers pic


----------



## 93EXCivic

I have an AVI-8 Hawker Hurricane chronograph on the way from F72. First buy on a whim in a while but I am about to sell a ton of car parts and just sold a bunch of parts.


----------



## blackdot

Shoutout to Julian Kampmann, gent, scholar and wizard. He has already sent me a tracking number, within several hours of my order. Magic, really. _But, that's not all. _I had asked him to send my Poljot Okean sans strap, for a small saving, because my wrists were too slender for man-length leather. He offered shorter straps. I declined to explore the options in my haste to get the watch on its way, and he readily agreed to €30 off. Well, he has just sent me a note: he fitted a brand new, extra-short strap for me, on top of the discount. All warm and fuzzy inside now.


----------



## Johnny Boy

Sam-e said:


> This purchase was meant to be for my dad but when it came it wasn't what he had expected (I don't know why). So he gave it to me instead. Lovely looking watch. I've been trying to look for an affordable panda dial watch for quite some time and this just fits the bill. It's quite large in diameter and so I'm not sure how it really looks on a wrist like mine. Here are some pics:


I have the same watch mate, looks great.


----------



## Johnny Boy

DarkShot said:


> Well, my blue Hirsch Modena came in today and it looks absolutely fantastic on the SARB065. Also super comfortable with the signed Seiko deployant that comes with the watch.


That's looks great - must admit I have never fitted a new strap before, easy to do?


----------



## DarkShot

Johnny Boy said:


> That's looks great - must admit I have never fitted a new strap before, easy to do?


It isn't impossible, but it's a little fickle if you've never tried to do it before. It's straightforward, really. You use a strap changing tool or even a fine knife if you have enough space, to move one of the ends of the spring bar out of the hole in a lug. The strap usually comes out without issue. Remove the spring bars from the old strap and put them into the new one, and then fit the strap/spring bar back into place.

Easy.


----------



## blowfish89

Get a springbar tool and do it, its easy. I was in your shoes four months ago when I did my first strap change. Since then I got a better springbar tool (the Worn&Wound one) and now its easier. Disconnecting the strap is generally quite easy, connecting is a little harder. I did scratch the lugs quite badly on a couple of my watches but thats okay. I still find it hard to connect bracelets with end links, but leather/rubber/nato straps are easy. The first time I took off a leather strap and attached a fitting bracelet, it took me more than one hour. Be aware of the springbars flying off in the vicinity of your work area. Watch some youtube videos if still in doubt.


----------



## soulbazz

yankeexpress said:


> First attempt at this HTF blue version of the EF-503 from Spain thru Amazon has apparently been lost in transit, so picked up this one at half the cost off the Bay.
> 
> Sellers pic


I had no idea this came in so many colors until you started posting your collection. I've had the white one in my Amazon cart for a while and finally pulled the trigger.

Incoming sometime before christmas,


----------



## yankeexpress

soulbazz said:


> I had no idea this came in so many colors until you started posting your collection. I've had the white one in my Amazon cart for a while and finally pulled the trigger.
> 
> Incoming sometime before christmas,
> View attachment 2287082


Nice! Gorgeous!

To my knowledge there are 6 color variations for the EF-503. Once the blue arrives, I will have 4, missing the black/gold and the cream colored Panda.


----------



## blowfish89

The Di-Modell Pilot strap from W&W finally arrived today. They included a couple of watch-shaped coasters (which curiously are based after the submariner and Stowa Antea designs I think). I like the strap but I have a question:
In the W&W website and description, they show the Di-Modell Pilot Strap as having an extra buckle protection flap under the buckle (which is probably to prevent chafing against the skin). I have seen this in the Damasko straps and really like it. However, the strap I received doesn't have it. Can someone tell me how it is supposed to be? Thanks.
Noticed another difference - my buckle is signed "Di" while the picture on the W&W website does not have a signed buckle.

My picture (watch buckle part in red):









Picture (from W&W site):


----------



## Okapi001

Carnival, a $100 Chinese watch with tritium tubes.


----------



## dan_bsht

yankeexpress said:


> First attempt at this HTF blue version of the EF-503 from Spain thru Amazon has apparently been lost in transit, so picked up this one at half the cost off the Bay.
> 
> Sellers pic


That is really cooooool!


----------



## JohnQFord

It's ordered, not quite in the mail, one of the first eight all handmade InterimLamb Idler watches from a new Japanese watchmaker. See 'My First Watch' thread.


----------



## m0rt

blowfish89 said:


> The Di-Modell Pilot strap from W&W finally arrived today. They included a couple of watch-shaped coasters (which curiously are based after the submariner and Stowa Antea designs I think). I like the strap but I have a question:
> In the W&W website and description, they show the Di-Modell Pilot Strap as having an extra buckle protection flap under the buckle (which is probably to prevent chafing against the skin). I have seen this in the Damasko straps and really like it. However, the strap I received doesn't have it. Can someone tell me how it is supposed to be? Thanks.
> Noticed another difference - my buckle is signed "Di" while the picture on the W&W website does not have a signed buckle.
> 
> My picture (watch buckle part in red):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture (from W&W site):


You should contact them and tell them they've messed up.


----------



## m0rt

Last Sunday I happened to browse the more "watchy" part of the Internet sitting next to my wife. All of a sudden she says "that one's really nice". Today she bought it and it is now on the way...

I'm surprised.

Her assimilation is now complete. Mission accomplished. 

Oh, the watch? It's a Hamilton Chrono Diver Valjoux 7733 from 1970.


----------



## blackdot

^ Awesome Hammy and a good price too. Nicely done. 



Dibs if you ever let it go.


----------



## neurogenesis

blowfish89 said:


> In the W&W website and description, they show the Di-Modell Pilot Strap as having an extra buckle protection flap under the buckle (which is probably to prevent chafing against the skin). I have seen this in the Damasko straps and really like it. However, the strap I received doesn't have it. Can someone tell me how it is supposed to be?


That looks like a retail tag, or maybe it's supposed to keep the buckle extended in the packaging. It'd be in the way of actually wearing the strap. And if you did get it out of the way and then put it back in place once the strap was buckled, it'd be wider than the strap and look like you had something stuck under your watch strap.

That is, I think it's supposed to be removed.


----------



## millenbop

neurogenesis said:


> That looks like a retail tag, or maybe it's supposed to keep the buckle extended in the packaging. It'd be in the way of actually wearing the strap. And if you did get it out of the way and then put it back in place once the strap was buckled, it'd be wider than the strap and look like you had something stuck under your watch strap.
> 
> That is, I think it's supposed to be removed.


It's even listed as a feature over at W&W:

"Buckle-Protection: the lining leather extends under the buckle to prevent it from touching you skin"


----------



## SteamJ

blowfish89 said:


> The Di-Modell Pilot strap from W&W finally arrived today. They included a couple of watch-shaped coasters (which curiously are based after the submariner and Stowa Antea designs I think). I like the strap but I have a question:
> In the W&W website and description, they show the Di-Modell Pilot Strap as having an extra buckle protection flap under the buckle (which is probably to prevent chafing against the skin). I have seen this in the Damasko straps and really like it. However, the strap I received doesn't have it. Can someone tell me how it is supposed to be? Thanks.
> Noticed another difference - my buckle is signed "Di" while the picture on the W&W website does not have a signed buckle.
> 
> My picture (watch buckle part in red):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture (from W&W site):





neurogenesis said:


> That looks like a retail tag, or maybe it's supposed to keep the buckle extended in the packaging. It'd be in the way of actually wearing the strap. And if you did get it out of the way and then put it back in place once the strap was buckled, it'd be wider than the strap and look like you had something stuck under your watch strap.
> 
> That is, I think it's supposed to be removed.


Actually it's a permanent part of the strap and it's supposed to be there. It's meant to prevent the buckle from putting pressure or rubbing on your wrist. My Damasko strap has it as well. You wouldn't want to remove it. As doe the W&W I'd contact them about it if you don't like it not having it. If they show it then it should be on there and I'm sure they'll take it back if you're not happy.


----------



## blowfish89

Thanks guys, I've contacted W&W. Will work it out with them.


----------



## Lewix

I got this one in the mail from Christopher Ward. Free shipping + 15% OFF = I pulled the trigger!


----------



## dan_bsht

Lewix said:


> I got this one in the mail from Christopher Ward. Free shipping + 15% OFF = I pulled the trigger!
> 
> View attachment 2294354


Wow! That's awsome. I got their email about the free shipping but didn't know about the 15%, is this offering for public?


----------



## blowfish89

daniel_h said:


> Wow! That's awsome. I got their email about the free shipping but didn't know about the 15%, is this offering for public?


Use XMAS15 on any watch.


----------



## dan_bsht

blowfish89 said:


> Use XMAS15 on any watch.


Thank You! Now I really can't resist 
My wife will be mad at me, specially I'm expecting the L&H Orthos to arrive around Christmas!!!! I have to find a good excuse


----------



## blowfish89

daniel_h said:


> Thank You! Now I really can't resist
> My wife will be mad at me, specially I'm expecting the L&H Orthos to arrive around Christmas!!!! I have to find a good excuse


Maybe get her something to mollify her 
All CW ladies watches are on clearance (half off) since they are removing ladies watches from their future production altogether. I got a Victoria Deco for about $115 with free shipping, she loves it.


----------



## josha840

millenbop said:


> View attachment 2273570
> 
> 
> Some affordable straps came today from Cousins, fantastic quality considering they are only 2-3 pounds each.


Got a website for that?


----------



## Beena

Got a decent quality used jubilee in the mail that I'm hoping will fit my Zeno Explorer to replace the original oyster that pops open every time a mouse farts nearby.


----------



## tokeisukei

Lewix said:


> I got this one in the mail from Christopher Ward. Free shipping + 15% OFF = I pulled the trigger!
> 
> View attachment 2294354


Great looking watch. 
Been looking at CW for so long but the difference in exchange rates makes it hard for me. Looks like a great deal. Very tempted now but always afraid they will have a better deal. Or maybe this is the best they will offer.


----------



## blowfish89

tokeisukei said:


> Great looking watch.
> Been looking at CW for so long but the difference in exchange rates makes it hard for me. Looks like a great deal. Very tempted now but always afraid they will have a better deal. Or maybe this is the best they will offer.


For CW, 15% is standard, 30% is the best deal but that is on nearly new watches (which is new for all practical purposes, just doesn't have the plastic on the crystal).
To get the nearly new price, email CW customer service (or Wera) and ask "Do you have a nearly new XXX watch available now?" - Many times they will.


----------



## soulbazz

Second shipment of straps in a little over a week. This time from strapcode.


----------



## SteamJ

Freshly arrived yellow Otago from G. Gerlach's Black Friday sale. I added the bracelet to my order. This is a keeper!


----------



## dan_bsht

blowfish89 said:


> Maybe get her something to mollify her
> All CW ladies watches are on clearance (half off) since they are removing ladies watches from their future production altogether. I got a Victoria Deco for about $115 with free shipping, she loves it.


Sounds like a plan  the issue now is that they don't have the khaki or the charcoal bezel C60, only the black! Decisions Decisions!


----------



## jelliottz

Its not my incoming, but its outgoing from me and incoming to RAM75. 

























And here it is with its fraternal twin.









It was a pleasure working with you Alex! I hope you enjoy it!

Sent via my mobile


----------



## RAM75

jelliottz said:


> Its not my incoming, but its outgoing from me and incoming to RAM75.
> 
> And here it is with its fraternal twin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a pleasure working with you Alex! I hope you enjoy it!


It looks amazing, John! I can't wait to see it in the steel. It was fun work with you on this.

Sent from.....


----------



## goody2141

jelliottz said:


> Its not my incoming, but its outgoing from me and incoming to RAM75.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent via my mobile


I really want that!!!

I've been wanting a Sub homage. Prefer the big crown, no cyclops, plus the pepsi, gmt is nice as well. Well done!


----------



## Sam-e

Another new watch. Timex T2N700 Flyback chronograph.
Sorry about the phone quality pics.


----------



## yankeexpress

Sam-e said:


> Another new watch. Timex T2N700 Flyback chronograph.
> Sorry about the phone quality pics.


First one I've seen branded as a Timex. This is a Navy blue TX branded T3C323 quartz without Indiglo


----------



## tokeisukei

blowfish89 said:


> For CW, 15% is standard, 30% is the best deal but that is on nearly new watches (which is new for all practical purposes, just doesn't have the plastic on the crystal).
> To get the nearly new price, email CW customer service (or Wera) and ask "Do you have a nearly new XXX watch available now?" - Many times they will.


Thanks for the info blowfish. Something I'll look into once the exchange rates are better. At the moment the yen is so weak that even with the discount I'd be paying more than I would have a year ago at normal prices! 
Looks like bar a couple of watches already ordered a while back I'll be sticking to domestic watches for a while. Not a bad place to be I suppose.


----------



## blowfish89

tokeisukei said:


> Thanks for the info blowfish. Something I'll look into once the exchange rates are better. At the moment the yen is so weak that even with the discount I'd be paying more than I would have a year ago at normal prices!
> Looks like bar a couple of watches already ordered a while back I'll be sticking to domestic watches for a while. Not a bad place to be I suppose.


Yup, CW isn't going anywhere. Get that SARB or Grand Seiko now.


----------



## Guest

Hamilton Khaki King auto


----------



## EL_GEEk

Well this happened. Might be my last purchase of the year. But never say never.


----------



## GoJoshGo

Beena said:


> Got a decent quality used jubilee in the mail that I'm hoping will fit my Zeno Explorer to replace the original oyster that pops open every time a mouse farts nearby.


I've been thinking I'd like to source a difference bracelet for my Zex. Where did you look to find one? Just any 20mm bracelet?


----------



## GoJoshGo

SteamJ said:


> Freshly arrived yellow Otago from G. Gerlach's Black Friday sale. I added the bracelet to my order. This is a keeper!
> 
> View attachment 2296674


The number of times I've heard you say that.... I have trouble taking it too seriously. ;-)


----------



## millenbop

Have one of these incoming. Like the fact there is no glass.


----------



## babarlo

EL_GEEk said:


> Well this happened. Might be my last purchase of the year. But never say never.


Very very nice. What is this beauty?

Inviato dal mio iPad utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk

babarlo said:


> Very very nice. What is this beauty?
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPad utilizzando Tapatalk


Sorry, I actually posted the wrong pic. That pic is of one of my Unicorns, Pleamar.

What I meant to post was a G GERLACH Navigator.


----------



## babarlo

EL_GEEk said:


> Sorry, I actually posted the wrong pic. That pic is of one of my Unicorns, Pleamar.
> 
> What I meant to post was a G GERLACH Navigator.


Thank you for your error . Nice to have seen that watch.

Inviato dal mio iPad utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## arktika1148




----------



## EL_GEEk

babarlo said:


> Thank you for your error . Nice to have seen that watch.
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPad utilizzando Tapatalk


I've been hunting it since I first saw it. It's very hard to find


----------



## Nenad513

I have received today,two G10 straps for my pilot watches,looking good.


----------



## Lucible

So I actually completely lost my marbles today. :think:

Blackdot, my fellow F71 'delicately wristed' female, ordered a rather lovely Poljot Okean/Okeah which runs 45mm L2L and, with its retro-aesthetics, is a fairly meaty watch. This got me wondering about larger watches.

THEN, this afternoon, I ran into an old friend from university who has landed herself a rather nice job in central London and she was wearing a 42mm Tudor Heritage Chrono Blue - again a pretty large watch for a woman (42mm, 50mm L2L) and one of my all time favourites.  She definitely pulled it off.

I'm a PhD student on a modest stipend so I knew I wouldn't be able to go down the THCB route, as much as I might want to. So... I found a deal on a preowned watch that, aside from the size, I've been eyeing for a while but always thought the MSRP was a little bit steep. I've seen a few on f29 recently but most have been from the other side of the pond so would have been a pain with customs charges etc. This one wasn't quite as cheap but was from approx 100 miles away so none of that irritation and a great saving on the £492 quoted by the UK AD.









It might be a horrible mistake. I'm very open to that happening. BUT if it is, I can see either my brother or my other half taking a fancy to it. And if that fails, with it being a proper man's watch (well, unisex now ;-) ) I can always flip it again without taking a massive hit. :-!

I've also ordered a NATO for like $8 for a bit of experimentation - I don't even know if the lugs will cope with a NATO and I don't know if what appears to look like an off-white will go with the dial. I guess I'll find out. ;-)









Fingers crossed. |> (well, that's thumbs up but same difference)


----------



## Wolvee

*They arrived:*

My Citizen and G-Shock arrived yesterday. Here are some pictures.

The G-shock: My only complaints are, it's a lot smaller than I thought it would be and the band seems too narrow for the plain round shape. Overall it's a G-shock so I know it will be a great gym watch.















The Citizen: Over all I'm happy with the look but it feels cheaper than I thought a dress watch would at it's usual retail cost. Maybe it's a mind game because of the great price I got. I haven't worn it yet because I need to get the band sized.


----------



## Lucible

*Re: They arrived:*

@Wolvee - That Citizen looks a bit like a turbo-charged Nomos Club... if you see what I mean? (no, I probably sound nuts) Liking it anyway


----------



## SteamJ

Lucible said:


> So I actually completely lost my marbles today. :think:
> 
> Blackdot, my fellow F71 'delicately wristed' female, ordered a rather lovely Poljot Okean/Okeah which runs 45mm L2L and, with its retro-aesthetics, is a fairly meaty watch. This got me wondering about larger watches.
> 
> THEN, this afternoon, I ran into an old friend from university who has landed herself a rather nice job in central London and she was wearing a 42mm Tudor Heritage Chrono Blue - again a pretty large watch for a woman (42mm, 50mm L2L) and one of my all time favourites.  She definitely pulled it off.
> 
> I'm a PhD student on a modest stipend so I knew I wouldn't be able to go down the THCB route, as much as I might want to. So... I found a deal on a preowned watch that, aside from the size, I've been eyeing for a while but always thought the MSRP was a little bit steep. I've seen a few on f29 recently but most have been from the other side of the pond so would have been a pain with customs charges etc. This one wasn't quite as cheap but was from approx 100 miles away so none of that irritation and a great saving on the £492 quoted by the UK AD.
> 
> View attachment 2303506
> 
> 
> It might be a horrible mistake. I'm very open to that happening. BUT if it is, I can see either my brother or my other half taking a fancy to it. And if that fails, with it being a proper man's watch (well, unisex now ;-) ) I can always flip it again without taking a massive hit. :-!
> 
> I've also ordered a NATO for like $8 for a bit of experimentation - I don't even know if the lugs will cope with a NATO and I don't know if what appears to look like an off-white will go with the dial. I guess I'll find out. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 2303578
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed. |> (well, that's thumbs up but same difference)


Congrats, Lucy! I've admired this piece for a while and I had the chance to see one at the last Dallas GTG and it's a nice in person as it is in photos. I'd love to see your impressions and a wrist shot.


----------



## Lucible

SteamJ said:


> Congrats, Lucy! I've admired this piece for a while and I had the chance to see one at the last Dallas GTG and it's a nice in person as it is in photos. I'd love to see your impressions and a wrist shot.


Jason, I may be far too embarrassed to post one ;-)

But I appreciate the enthusiasm. I'm expecting it on Monday morning!


----------



## Wolvee

*Re: They arrived:*

My wife made a similar comparison. I do like it a lot and I can't wait to wear it.


----------



## omega360

Where did you get this?


----------



## omega360

Where did you get this ? I want one of them!


millenbop said:


> Have one of these incoming. Like the fact there is no glass.
> 
> View attachment 2301698
> View attachment 2301714


----------



## millenbop

omega360 said:


> Where did you get this ? I want one of them!


You can find them on eBay, Amazon and other stores. The manufacturer is Friedrich 23.

Friedrich 23 Uhrenkasten FÜR 10 Uhren Bond 20068 3 | eBay
Uhrenkasten Friedrich Lederwaren für 10 Uhren: Amazon.de: Uhren


----------



## sandi_k

The C. Ward watch I ordered for my brother's Xmas present arrived. Very substantial feel, nicely detailed. I think he's going to love it.  Modeled by my husband, who has 6 7/8" wrists.


----------



## The Watcher

sandi_k said:


> The C. Ward watch I ordered for my brother's Xmas present arrived. Very substantial feel, nicely detailed. I think he's going to love it.  Modeled by my husband, who has 6 7/8" wrists.
> 
> View attachment 2305898


a great choice that will work well on bracelet or straps. he'll be quite happy! :-!


----------



## Bill_KS

arrived today, lovely bambino


----------



## Bradjhomes

Something german


----------



## Bradjhomes

Bradjhomes said:


>


Arrived and fitted


----------



## Lucible

Brad, that is just awesome!


----------



## Bradjhomes

Thanks


----------



## EL_GEEk

Lucible said:


> Brad, that is just awesome!


This. It does look fantastic.


----------



## SteamJ

Bradjhomes said:


> Arrived and fitted


Wow, that's absolutely crazy but in a good way.


----------



## Bradjhomes

I'll take crazy


----------



## merl

Bradjhomes said:


> Arrived and fitted


Looks great, nicely executed experiment


----------



## DirtyHarrie

Bradjhomes said:


> Arrived and fitted


You should get us a shot of the little Omega symbol in the crystal. That'd be cool.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Like this?


----------



## DirtyHarrie

Bradjhomes said:


> Like this?


Exactly like that! |>


----------



## yankeexpress

HTF color Edifice Was lost & Finally Arrived! In new, never seen before packaging.

The seller from Spain's first attempt apparently got lost in transit and to his credit they found another of this difficult to find BLUE chronograph quartz homage to the Omega Speedmaster and shipped it with tracking this time and it was delivered today.

This is the first time I have seen this Casio plastic box package.

EF-503D-2


----------



## Beena

GoJoshGo said:


> I've been thinking I'd like to source a difference bracelet for my Zex. Where did you look to find one? Just any 20mm bracelet?


Just did a search for 20mm bracelets on eBay. I love the original strap but that clasp is garbage and I was petrified I was goi g to lose the watch or damage it when it pops open.

The jubilee arrived today and I fitted it and it looks pretty good. The folded end links didn't fit so I used the original strap ones,which bothers me but I think it looks ok.


----------



## arktika1148




----------



## Theeskipper

First post! Found a lot of great suggestions from F71 and have recently picked up these two.

Sorry only have buyer pics.

1. Seiko 7002 (from the bay)









2. Vintage Seiko 5 (from Etsy)









Will get better pics when they arrive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

I'm not getting the Hamilton Pan Europ blue H-30 as planned, because the Halios Tropiks just became open for orders.
HALIOS Tropik SS | HALIOS Vancouver - Dive + Sport Watches

Ordered a white Tropik SS (still rethinking the color choice).


----------



## goody2141

Probably the only white dial/ss bezel diver that I would want. Looks great. Stick with it.



blowfish89 said:


> I'm not getting the Hamilton Pan Europ blue H-30 as planned, because the Halios Tropiks just became open for orders.
> HALIOS Tropik SS | HALIOS Vancouver - Dive + Sport Watches
> 
> Ordered a white Tropik SS (still rethinking the color choice).


----------



## blowfish89

goody2141 said:


> Probably the only white dial/ss bezel diver that I would want. Looks great. Stick with it.


Thanks, the couple of people I asked suggested me to go for the black dial, and I was confused till the end. But this one's just a little more unique. Good to have backup from someone.


----------



## goody2141

I love the black dial as well, but there are so many black on black divers out there.


----------



## dan_bsht

blowfish89 said:


> Thanks, the couple of people I asked suggested me to go for the black dial, and I was confused till the end. But this one's just a little more unique. Good to have backup from someone.


The only thing with the black one is the ceramic bezel! but the white looks a wonderful dressy diver.


----------



## blowfish89

daniel_h said:


> The only thing with the black one is the ceramic bezel! but the white looks a wonderful dressy diver.


Yeah I was dying to get a ceramic lumed bezel as well. But I got an extra ceramic bezel for my Steinhart and I wasn't that impressed since the colors are muted and its too glossy being a smudge magnet. I still use the aluminum pepsi bezel instead of the ceramic. I am also planning on a black dial chrono in the future and didn't want another black. It was still tempting though.

Probably some things are better preserved for the grails (Pelagos). When I get the Pelagos in the future, I can still keep the white Halios. I'll have to sell my black diver at that point. I also wonder if the white Tropik SS is "inspired" by the polar Explorer II.


----------



## whoa

I would stick with the white! Looks very cool and different than most divers  

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## DirtyHarrie

White for sure man


----------



## goody2141

When I first saw the white Tropik, I immediately thought Explorer II. 

I'm not a fan of the ceramic inserts. I dont care for the glossy look, and as you mentioned they pick up smudges too easily.


----------



## arsenic

I've wanted a Lum-Tec Combat B13 for some time. I've had an alert set on WatchRecon, and the alert never came. There were two left on Amazon, so I bit the bullet and bought one new. I hope it's not a broken returned item or something.


(Amazon.com picture)


----------



## Sentient_meat

My Hamilton Intra-matic, 38mm black dial, should be in tomorrow. I also indulged a strange urge and ordered a Vertis...


----------



## Bradjhomes

Two more of these.










I love the first one so much I don't want to risk not being able to get another once the first one is worn out.


----------



## RAM75

goody2141 said:


> When I first saw the white Tropik, I immediately thought Explorer II.
> 
> I'm not a fan of the ceramic inserts. I dont care for the glossy look, and as you mentioned they pick up smudges too easily.


I thought that this second run of the black had a metal bezel. I don't believe that ceramic is listed in the description anymore.

Sent from.....


----------



## GuessWho

Got this on the way for the Fiyta







And just completed the pre-order for this:


----------



## goody2141

RAM75 said:


> goody2141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I first saw the white Tropik, I immediately thought Explorer II.
> 
> I'm not a fan of the ceramic inserts. I dont care for the glossy look, and as you mentioned they pick up smudges too easily.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that this second run of the black had a metal bezel. I don't believe that ceramic is listed in the description anymore.
> 
> Sent from.....
Click to expand...

Probably. I dont follow them too close, outside of my price range. No need to look at them all the time and lust after it if there is no way for me to afford one.


----------



## blowfish89

Yeah, the white Tropik SS is the maximum I have spent on any watch till now, I hope its a keeper. It actually cost atleast a third more than my swiss ETA watches (CW C60, Steinhart, VSA).
The black has a ceramic bezel, not a SS one.


----------



## EL_GEEk

blowfish89 said:


> Yeah, the white Tropik SS is the maximum I have spent on any watch till now, I hope its a keeper. It actually cost atleast a third more than my swiss ETA watches (CW C60, Steinhart, VSA).
> The black has a ceramic bezel, not a SS one.


Maaaan. I have the blue one and I love it. I'm seriously thinking on getting the white one as well.


----------



## sledgod

Finally took the plunge. So excited


----------



## ciclismosam

Hey guys, I know it's not an affordable but....this is the friendliest crowd on the forum and since this is a grail coming my way and the rest of my collection is affordable I want to share  hopefully the mail doesn't take to long!


----------



## Lucible

SteamJ said:


> Congrats, Lucy! I've admired this piece for a while and I had the chance to see one at the last Dallas GTG and it's a nice in person as it is in photos. I'd love to see your impressions and a wrist shot.


Hi Jason, me again.

It's arrived! I can't provide a wrist shot at the moment as I'm at work but here are a few thoughts:

Fantastic depth - those inset subdials, the higher tachymeter ring, the sloping brushed sides of the case, the raised white indices - this is the aspect that struck me most.

Beautiful dial - very precise, detailed finishing. I see now, now I can see it respond to light, why it is described as SILVER and orange, as opposed to the white and blue model. I don't know if you've seen Nomos watches in the flesh but the dial is very similar in appearance to those - it's very responsive to the light around it, from bright white to champagne, without looking too glossy or flashy.

Good proportions - thickness vs length and width seems very well balanced.

Great 'pop' to the chrono pushers.

Very good quality leather strap. Much better than most. I'm not completely sold on using it and will try the NATO I've ordered, but on an objective level I can't complain.

Bad points? 
Hardly any as I'm v impressed. It's haunted by the alignment issues that bug a lot of quartz watches. I thought I got unlucky but I've checked around and so many photographed examples online have a chrono-second hand that doesn't *quite* set off from 0. It's hardly visible but bugs me a tiny tiny bit.

The crystal distortion on the tachymeter ring might annoy some - it doesn't annoy me.

Best bit? 
IT DOESN'T OVERHANG. I'VE GOT AT LEAST 2MMs SPARE. YEEEEAAAAH.

Now to see how often I wear it...


----------



## Bradjhomes

Sundials again?


----------



## Lucible

Bradjhomes said:


> Sundials again?


OHFFS.

Thanks Brad ;-) Edited.


----------



## goody2141

Lucible said:


> Bad points?
> Hardly any as I'm v impressed. It's haunted by the alignment issues that bug a lot of quartz watches. I thought I got unlucky but I've checked around and so many photographed examples online have a chrono-second hand that doesn't *quite* set off from 0. It's hardly visible but bugs me a tiny tiny bit.


Both of my Prototipos are just slightly off of zero, probably 1/5 second at the most. I wish there was a slightly darker mark on the 5 minute intervals of the minute counter subdial, but I can live without it. The 24 hour dial doesn't bother me, but it bothers quite a few people.

Other than those small gripes, the watch is great. I didn't realize how much different the dials were between the orange and the blue version until I had both in my hand. The slight shimmer on the orange model is very nice. The pure white is also very nice.


----------



## Lucible

goody2141 said:


> Both of my Prototipos are just slightly off of zero, probably 1/5 second at the most. I wish there was a slightly darker mark on the 5 minute intervals of the minute counter subdial, but I can live without it. The 24 hour dial doesn't bother me, but it bothers quite a few people.
> 
> Other than those small gripes, the watch is great. I didn't realize how much different the dials were between the orange and the blue version until I had both in my hand. The slight shimmer on the orange model is very nice. The pure white is also very nice.


Yeah I think poor contrast on indices often bothers people but I think these are raised enough for it not to be *too* much of an issue. Though I own a Nomos Orion Weiss so I clearly don't care too much about high contrast ;-)

The 24 hour dial is quite cool, if a little superfluous. I don't really mind it at all!

I've seen the worn and wound side by side shot of the blue and orange but it doesn't really show as particularly different. I can imagine pure white looks awesome with the blue.  Which one do you prefer? I love both the panda models but I could only find the orange one preowned in the UK.


----------



## Quicksilver

Well I tried to stay away from buying/selling/buying/selling/losing/losing/losing game but I couldn't

This on the way


To go along with these 2 for a trio of Halios Watches:



So I am left with 3 Halios, 2 Magrette, Seiko Mod and a Seiko 009. My poor Helson sold last night for the Tropik. Hope I don't regret it


----------



## goody2141

Quicksilver7
Those Tropiks look amazing. I wish I had the money, because I really want a white dial go with everything watch. Not too many options that really hit it for me. This one does. I wish I could afford the Laguna as well.



Lucible said:


> Yeah I think poor contrast on indices often bothers people but I think these are raised enough for it not to be *too* much of an issue. Though I own a Nomos Orion Weiss so I clearly don't care too much about high contrast ;-)
> 
> The 24 hour dial is quite cool, if a little superfluous. I don't really mind it at all!
> 
> I've seen the worn and wound side by side shot of the blue and orange but it doesn't really show as particularly different. I can imagine pure white looks awesome with the blue.  Which one do you prefer? I love both the panda models but I could only find the orange one preowned in the UK.


The white/blue edges the silver/orange just slightly for me. Both are great, and can't get rid of either even though I should get rid of one and expand my diversity. But I really love both.

The silver/orange works quite well on bracelet if you can manage that. I don't have any good pics to show it off, but I think it looks great in person.


----------



## tcortinag

Not bad for 33 dollars (shipping included)


----------



## sinner777

Modded 7002, pilots dila and hands, sterile insert, sapphire. not bad. still miss Spork though


----------



## savedbythebell

Armida A1 Brass, Dark Green Dial, 42mm , on Sale, and a Distressed Steinhart 22mm Leather strap.


----------



## sduford

Well I didn't think I was going to buy anything else this year but I needed a cheap watch that I could take to the beach. So I ordered one of these little things:

Timex Weekender. Looks like a nice watch for $28.


----------



## DarkShot

quicksilver7 said:


> Well I tried to stay away from buying/selling/buying/selling/losing/losing/losing game but I couldn't
> 
> This on the way
> 
> To go along with these 2 for a trio of Halios Watches:
> 
> So I am left with 3 Halios, 2 Magrette, Seiko Mod and a Seiko 009. My poor Helson sold last night for the Tropik. Hope I don't regret it


You aught to enjoy it. I really want a black Tropik SS, seems to be the perfect size for an everyman watch. Sadly no more funds right now, unless I send off my Pradata and SCEB001.

If the bezel was a white ceramic instead of stainless then I would absolutely go for it though.


----------



## EL_GEEk

quicksilver7 said:


> Well I tried to stay away from buying/selling/buying/selling/losing/losing/losing game but I couldn't
> 
> This on the way
> 
> 
> To go along with these 2 for a trio of Halios Watches:
> 
> 
> 
> So I am left with 3 Halios, 2 Magrette, Seiko Mod and a Seiko 009. My poor Helson sold last night for the Tropik. Hope I don't regret it


You sold your Helson? I'm surprised. Although the Helson might be easier to find than the Halios. I already own the Blue Tropik and I'm seriously considering the white.

I agree with Rick, is the bezel was white ceramic, it would've made the decision easier. It's a beauty though.


----------



## Lucible

As promised. Though there does look like there's an overhang - there isn't any, it's just the perspective.


----------



## EL_GEEk

Lucible said:


> View attachment 2334162
> 
> 
> As promised. Though there does look like there's an overhang - there isn't any, it's just the perspective.


I think it's look great on your wrist. Enjoy it


----------



## Quicksilver

EL_GEEk said:


> You sold your Helson? I'm surprised. Although the Helson might be easier to find than the Halios. I already own the Blue Tropik and I'm seriously considering the white.
> 
> I agree with Rick, is the bezel was white ceramic, it would've made the decision easier. It's a beauty though.


Yes I'm trying the fund new watches with current ones. It is almost working  that's why the Helson went. 
I see some comments about the bezel. Wouldn't that just be too much white? I guess everyone has their own preferences but in its current form I think it is a nice understated design. I feel the ceramic white Inlay might just overpower the dial.


----------



## blowfish89

quicksilver7 said:


> Yes I'm trying the fund new watches with current ones. It is almost working  that's why the Helson went.
> I see some comments about the bezel. Wouldn't that just be too much white? I guess everyone has their own preferences but in its current form I think it is a nice understated design. I feel the ceramic white Inlay might just overpower the dial.


I'll need to follow your funding strategy as well. I agree with you that the ceramic white inlay would be too much. I like the SS as is. I would probably like the black ceramic inlay on the white face.


----------



## blackdot

Lucible said:


> View attachment 2334162
> 
> 
> As promised. Though there does look like there's an overhang - there isn't any, it's just the perspective.


Lucy, it looks fantastic. I love the sloping case.

Is the longest case dimension 48mm as specified by Autodromo or 45mm as measured by some retailers?

(My Okean is still in Germany, says DHL. Ack.)


----------



## Lucible

blackdot said:


> Lucy, it looks fantastic. I love the sloping case.
> 
> Is the longest case dimension 48mm as specified by Autodromo or 45mm as measured by some retailers?
> 
> (My Okean is still in Germany, says DHL. Ack.)


Its 45mm across the bottom of the case, 48 across the top. 

And that sucks :-(


----------



## blackdot

Lucible said:


> Its 45mm across the bottom of the case, 48 across the top.
> 
> And that sucks :-(


Like this?










Bit puzzled as the sides appears straight in photos. Is the case an upside-down trapezium of sorts? Where does it shed the 3mm?


----------



## Bradjhomes

quicksilver7 said:


> Yes I'm trying the fund new watches with current ones. It is almost working  that's why the Helson went.
> I see some comments about the bezel. Wouldn't that just be too much white? I guess everyone has their own preferences but in its current form I think it is a nice understated design. I feel the ceramic white Inlay might just overpower the dial.


My Shark Diver had a white dial with stainless steel bezel and I think that combination worked really well. The Halios looks great as it is.


----------



## Lucible

blackdot said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bit puzzled as the sides appears straight in photos. Is the case an upside-down trapezium of sorts? Where does it shed the 3mm?


Yeah it must do this because you've understood the dimensions correctly. I too thought they were straight sides but it can't be the case, unless I've massively screwed up my measurements.


----------



## Sam-e

This came in today.


----------



## will_454

Onboard with EMS from Rakuten today...


----------



## millenbop

Lucible said:


> Yeah it must do this because you've understood the dimensions correctly. I too thought they were straight sides but it can't be the case, unless I've massively screwed up my measurements.


You are probably right, both of you.


----------



## blackdot

Lucible said:


> Yeah it must do this because you've understood the dimensions correctly. I too thought they were straight sides but it can't be the case, unless I've massively screwed up my measurements.


Very exciting. If the Okean fits, the Autodromo should too.


----------



## Lucible

blackdot said:


> Very exciting. If the Okean fits, the Autodromo should too.


That is true... Get the blue one, get the blue one, get the blue one!

This stupid strap doesn't fit though. I've had to stab an extra hole but of course there's now a load of excess strap flapping around.


----------



## blackdot

Lucible said:


> That is true... Get the blue one, get the blue one, get the blue one!
> 
> This stupid strap doesn't fit though. I've had to stab an extra hole but of course there's now a load of excess strap flapping around.


Yep, it would have to be a pre-owned blue.

Aw, I know the feeling. I have passed on watches, because the man-length stock straps would have been difficult to substitute. Autodromo Stradale, Immalookinatcha.

Check out Heuerville straps?


----------



## sledgod

My 009 arrived today. Very happy, although even with everything I've read I wasn't prepared for the bracelet. It feels horrible to hold and sounds very cheap. 
Seems comfortable, but I won't be resizing it, I'll wait till my super oyster arrives before I wear this watch. 
Very impressed with rakuten!


----------



## Lucible

blackdot said:


> Yep, it would have to be a pre-owned blue.
> 
> Aw, I know the feeling. I have passed on watches, because the man-length stock straps would have been difficult to substitute. Autodromo Stradale, Immalookinatcha.
> 
> Check out Heuerville straps?


Haha yeah, just what I was thinking ;-) Though the current wait is 7-8 weeks. Ack.

Edit: It's actually now 12 weeks. I might find an alternative...


----------



## blackdot

Lucible said:


> Haha yeah, just what I was thinking ;-) Though the current wait is 7-8 weeks. Ack.
> 
> Edit: It's actually now 12 weeks. I might find an alternative...


At least Stew's in England, which would minimise shipping time.

I usually make do with a cheap, short, black leather while I wait for custom orders. Not ideal, I know.


----------



## Lucible

blackdot said:


> At least Stew's in England, which would minimise shipping time.
> 
> I usually make do with a cheap, short, black leather while I wait for custom orders. Not ideal, I know.


This current stock strap would be a decent enough stop gap. I might see if Patrik at Clover Straps has got any ideas as I was happy with the strap he made for my old Nomos.


----------



## SteamJ

Lucible said:


> View attachment 2334162
> 
> 
> As promised. Though there does look like there's an overhang - there isn't any, it's just the perspective.


That looks great on your wrist, Lucy. Congrats!


----------



## Lucible

SteamJ said:


> That looks great on your wrist, Lucy. Congrats!


Thanks!

In case you hadn't seen them, I provided you with some thoughts further back and Goody joined in too.


----------



## SteamJ

Lucible said:


> Hi Jason, me again.
> 
> It's arrived! I can't provide a wrist shot at the moment as I'm at work but here are a few thoughts:
> 
> Fantastic depth - those inset subdials, the higher tachymeter ring, the sloping brushed sides of the case, the raised white indices - this is the aspect that struck me most.
> 
> Beautiful dial - very precise, detailed finishing. I see now, now I can see it respond to light, why it is described as SILVER and orange, as opposed to the white and blue model. I don't know if you've seen Nomos watches in the flesh but the dial is very similar in appearance to those - it's very responsive to the light around it, from bright white to champagne, without looking too glossy or flashy.
> 
> Good proportions - thickness vs length and width seems very well balanced.
> 
> Great 'pop' to the chrono pushers.
> 
> Very good quality leather strap. Much better than most. I'm not completely sold on using it and will try the NATO I've ordered, but on an objective level I can't complain.
> 
> Bad points?
> Hardly any as I'm v impressed. It's haunted by the alignment issues that bug a lot of quartz watches. I thought I got unlucky but I've checked around and so many photographed examples online have a chrono-second hand that doesn't *quite* set off from 0. It's hardly visible but bugs me a tiny tiny bit.
> 
> The crystal distortion on the tachymeter ring might annoy some - it doesn't annoy me.
> 
> Best bit?
> IT DOESN'T OVERHANG. I'VE GOT AT LEAST 2MMs SPARE. YEEEEAAAAH.
> 
> Now to see how often I wear it...


Almost every chrono I've owned has been slightly off zero unfortunately. It's more a product of not buying them new for me. I actually love the distortions that some crystals make so that wouldn't bother me either. I saw little in my brief exposure to the watch that I would call a negative. I don't love quartz but the fact that you get a mechanical chrono movement just makes a huge difference. I'll be interested to see your long term impressions.


----------



## blackdot

Just received a message from Peter of Watchacc. My custom alligator is ready, and look which part of the hide he set aside for me! The grain is perfect - large, smooth and rectangular scales, separated by deep grooves, down to the small triangle at the tail. It doesn't get any better than this.


----------



## EL_GEEk

Well this just happened. Couldn't resist the sales price. I've always been intrigued by the Tangente so this will be a good way to test it out, sort of. If I don't like it, I will give it to my wife who loves it. Either way is a win win.









Not my pic


----------



## Mech4niq

Gerlach Navigator


----------



## blowfish89

Okay guys, seems Halios was listening to us. Which one should I go for now?

*Update from Halios:*
Black Tropik SS with steel bezel...think we'll make it one of the variations because it looks kind of hot. White dial with black ceramic as well. Only one bezel type per watch though - we will not be selling spare bezels.
If you've already placed your order, I'll be emailing you the two new options in case you want to change your choice.

So we will have:
Black dial with black ceramic bezel
White dial with all-steel bezel
Black dial with all-steel bezel
White dial with black ceramic bezel


----------



## Bradjhomes

White dial with black ceramic bezel? Now that sounds nice.


----------



## blowfish89

Bradjhomes said:


> White dial with black ceramic bezel? Now that sounds nice.


Exactly what I'm thinking. I'll wait for Jason to pic a pic with that combo.


----------



## DarkShot

Bradjhomes said:


> White dial with black ceramic bezel? Now that sounds nice.





blowfish89 said:


> Exactly what I'm thinking. I'll wait for Jason to pic a pic with that combo.


Yes please. I definitely wanna see this.

edit: here's a bit of photoshop foolery.

It looks beautiful.


----------



## Gazza74

That is one beautiful watch!



DarkShot said:


> Yes please. I definitely wanna see this.
> 
> edit: here's a bit of photoshop foolery.
> 
> It looks beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 2349306


----------



## SteamJ

DarkShot said:


> Yes please. I definitely wanna see this.
> 
> edit: here's a bit of photoshop foolery.
> 
> It looks beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 2349306


That's very nice. I think I still slightly prefer the SS bezel though. You can't go wrong either way though.


----------



## blowfish89

White with SS bezel - there's no bezel insert, its just one SS bezel so seems like the bezel flows into the bracelet, has that Explorer II look
White with Black bezel - has the ceramic lumed bezel, looks dressier/glossier, good to have some contrast
The design is pretty original in both and I like the date at 6. Very hard to choose personally.


----------



## EL_GEEk

blowfish89 said:


> White with SS bezel - there's no bezel insert, its just one SS bezel so seems like the bezel flows into the bracelet, has that Explorer II look
> White with Black bezel - has the ceramic lumed bezel, looks dressier/glossier, good to have some contrast
> The design is pretty original in both and I like the date at 6. Very hard to choose personally.


This is not making things any easier. Although that pic of the black dial with steel insert is a winner.


----------



## goody2141

SteamJ said:


> That's very nice. I think I still slightly prefer the SS bezel though. You can't go wrong either way though.
> 
> View attachment 2350018


I'm with Jason. Looks great like this.


----------



## Gazza74

I guess I can post this here now since it's in the mail as of today. I broke down and bought this from a great seller on F29. The Marine Deck watch style has been a mini-grail for me for a while, however I did not want a 44mm watch. The Stowa is the ultimate mini-grail for me, but at the price offered, I couldn't pass on the Steinhart Marine 38. I'm thinking it will wear a little larger than 38mm, so I can be completely happy with it, and maybe turn my Stowa lust to the Antea. In any case, this is what should come by Saturday.


----------



## knightRider

Seiko SNKN03. Ordered from USA as UK does not have these...


----------



## EL_GEEk

I believe this my last watch purchase of 2014 (I can't promise anything though)

I've been wanting one of these to add to my Blue Tropik SS and Blue Laguna

not my pic:


----------



## Bradjhomes

Is that the one that just sold in f29? Nice pickup.


----------



## omega360

tcortinag said:


> Not bad for 33 dollars (shipping included)


Where did you get this ?


----------



## EL_GEEk

Bradjhomes said:


> Is that the one that just sold in f29? Nice pickup.


Yeah.


----------



## tcortinag

omega360 said:


> Where did you get this ?


Amazon, three colors, blue, black and orange bezel/black dial.


----------



## Quicksilver

EL_GEEk said:


> I believe this my last watch purchase of 2014 (I can't promise anything though)
> 
> I've been wanting one of these to add to my Blue Tropik SS and Blue Laguna
> 
> not my pic:
> View attachment 2360242


Nice pickup. Love the straps that Halios have as well. You have a nice trifecta of Halios now Marcos. Cheers!


----------



## EL_GEEk

quicksilver7 said:


> Nice pickup. Love the straps that Halios have as well. You have a nice trifecta of Halios now Marcos. Cheers!


Thanks Jason. I guess I have to hold off on the white SS. Unless, I decide to sell something for it.


----------



## goody2141

just ordered Seiko SPC079


----------



## Gazza74

goody2141 said:


> just ordered Seiko SPC079
> 
> View attachment 2361754


I definitely would like to hear your impressions of it when you get it.


----------



## Sarosto

Just snatched it from the bay, let's hope it's the real deal


----------



## soulbazz

soulbazz said:


> Incoming sometime before christmas,
> View attachment 2287082


So this was supposedly delivered by UPS yesterday.....it wasn't. Amazon refund coming 

I guess I didn't "need" it anyway.

I really hope my incoming Venus doesn't suffer the same fate. Getting a refund for that will be significantly more difficult.


----------



## DarkShot

That "Heads up! I saw a bargain here" thread is a dangerous place.

Looks like I've now got this on the way.


----------



## KMCMax

Just got this in today, my first Timex:



For any of you guys that dig the vintage, WUS member "thoth" is selling these NOS Timex 100s on f29. The watch looks better IRL vs my pic, the white is whiter and the gold is golder.

Edit: Pic above may or may not be upside down b/c Photobucket is Photobucket.


----------



## blowfish89

^I'm tempted to order one, I don't have a Timex (or anything vintage). Its manual wound, right? Does it have overwind protection (I know HMT doesn't have)?


----------



## Will3020

The "A"


----------



## blowfish89

Please vote on this poll about your fav Tropik SS combo - https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/halios-tropik-ss-dial-bezel-combination-your-favorite-1346698.html


----------



## millenbop

Finally got my Hirsch Lucca Golden Brown, and it's lovely. It has a lot of depth and I'd describe the colour as caramel. Here on my SARG003.


----------



## 59yukon01

Not really in the mail anymore as it arrived, been sized, and it's on my wrist today. Wanted a white diver so liking this SKZ323.


----------



## Fishing With Fredo

I had the day off yesterday and spent hours surfing watches.

I was all set to buy a nice $400-ish Tissot to become the best watch in my possession (I'm a newbie but I've got the fever bad), but then became enamored with this. A deep dive on the research into this watch only made me want it more. And at the price, just over $1000, I couldn't say no. Well, I could have, maybe should have. But it's on the way, and I'm super-excited:

Hamilton Jazzmaster Auto Chrono! (Seller's pics)


----------



## EL_GEEk

An Invicta ILE8926A for modding. The dial on this thing beautiful. It has a beautiful grey sunburst dial that I might have to keep (sans logos of course).


----------



## yankeexpress

EL_GEEk said:


> An Invicta ILE8926A for modding. The dial on this thing beautiful. It has a beautiful grey sunburst dial that I might have to keep (sans logos of course).


Like the scalloped 60 minute MilSub bezel as well. Just need to swap out the hands.

There are so many different versions of the 8926, probably produced by different factories. Kind of like Mattel with Hot Wheels....they tell the factory what to make, but have no clue as to what the factory actually ships until the collectors show them what has been found on the store shelves.


----------



## blckstnlwyr

This just came in today:









Raymond Weil "Maestro." Stainless steel, silver face, rose gold hands and numbers. Will be mostly a daily driver (along with my Tissot) to keep my TAG from getting abused too much.

The Amazon Gold Box sale was too good to pass up.


----------



## KMCMax

blowfish89 said:


> ^I'm tempted to order one, I don't have a Timex (or anything vintage). Its manual wound, right? Does it have overwind protection (I know HMT doesn't have)?


It IS manual wind. I don't know about the overwind protection, I typically just give 8-10 cranks at a time. I have too many autos, I've long ago quit worrying about keeping all the juggled plates spinning!


----------



## Quicksilver

This


For This


----------



## EL_GEEk

My first Bronze is here. Wow, I wasn't expecting to like it that much. It's a gorgeous watch with many possibilities on different looks. My love for Halios keeps growing.




























With the fam


----------



## Bradjhomes

Glad you're enjoying it. Lovely trio. 

I've often considered the Tropik B due to the size.


----------



## stepecky

Mediocre said:


> Pretty excited, I have a travel case on the way
> 
> View attachment 2085554


Nice!!


----------



## EL_GEEk

Bradjhomes said:


> Glad you're enjoying it. Lovely trio.
> 
> I've often considered the Tropik B due to the size.


Thanks Brad. I wasn't sure I would like the bronze and it is stunning IMO. I don't like gold tone anything, but this has some character to it. The fit is fantastic.


----------



## Quicksilver

EL_GEEk said:


> My first Bronze is here. Wow, I wasn't expecting to like it that much. It's a gorgeous watch with many possibilities on different looks. My love for Halios keeps growing.


That's a fantastic trio. Well done. I agree on the Halios brand is great. They hold their value and have a clean design. Congrats.


----------



## goody2141

quicksilver7 said:


> This
> 
> 
> For This


That strap looks perfect for that watch.

With all of the money that you have been putting in to straps, you could probably buy some pretty nice watches.

I feel bad buying too many $20 straps, can't imagine what you have been spending.


----------



## KarmaToBurn

New Seiko on the way. Really looking forward to this one!


----------



## Quicksilver

goody2141 said:


> That strap looks perfect for that watch.
> 
> With all of the money that you have been putting in to straps, you could probably buy some pretty nice watches.
> 
> I feel bad buying too many $20 straps, can't imagine what you have been spending.


Yeah I agree on going a bit overboard on the straps lately but if I'm settling into my 5-6 keepers I felt I wanted to give each one about 3 strap options. May sound silly but it's what made me feel better about flipping some of my watches.


----------



## arktika1148

http://www.smartturnout.com/the-queen-s-diamond-jubilee-watchstrap.html


----------



## SteamJ

EL_GEEk said:


> My first Bronze is here. Wow, I wasn't expecting to like it that much. It's a gorgeous watch with many possibilities on different looks. My love for Halios keeps growing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the fam


Amazing trio! You've got an enviable collection with these.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## kyleman

Hamilton from Ashford.com for Christmas









I'm happy with the whole transaction. Packaging was really well done too. I wouldn't hesitate to buy from them again.


----------



## Tomas472

_*INCOMING*_*!








*


----------



## sunny27

MTD-1054 (Amazon Germany)
Grail achieved!!









There's one more left if any one wants one! (Casio Collection Uhr MTD-1054-7AVEF: Amazon.de: Uhren)

Rotary Aquaspeed


----------



## deluded

My Bombfrog is on its way back from Jay! Had him cerakote it for me as the 904L stainless steel does my nickel allergy no good.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackdot

First watch of 2015 based on ETA. Pre-owned beater. Red mudguards way too cool to pass up.


----------



## LearnMeaWatch

Soon...








Sooner...


----------



## Guest

I just ordered this Marathon, should have it before January I hope.


----------



## savedbythebell

Two of Orients Best affordables.


----------



## Gazza74

This didn't make it to me on Saturday as expected, but I just checked the tracking, and at least it's made it to my area post office this morning. Hopefully it will make it in today's delivery, and I will have it by late afternoon.



Gazza74 said:


> I guess I can post this here now since it's in the mail as of today. I broke down and bought this from a great seller on F29. The Marine Deck watch style has been a mini-grail for me for a while, however I did not want a 44mm watch. The Stowa is the ultimate mini-grail for me, but at the price offered, I couldn't pass on the Steinhart Marine 38. I'm thinking it will wear a little larger than 38mm, so I can be completely happy with it, and maybe turn my Stowa lust to the Antea. In any case, this is what should come by Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 2354794


----------



## blowfish89

5 months ago, I bought the same watch box (but 6-er) thinking I would never have more than 7 watches, now adding a 10-er.


----------



## James_

Got it last week for for my mum for Christmas.


----------



## Gazza74

Well, that was disappointing. After waiting all day, and despite USPS tracking saying the package is out for delivery, the postman just came by (3 hours later than our normal delivery time), and did not have my package. I'm hoping there will be a 2nd delivery today, but I'm not holding my breath.

Edit: and less than 5 minutes after posting, the doorbell rang with the 2nd USPS delivery. The package I was expecting was not on my doorstep. Then two minutes later, the doorbell rings again, and it's the same guy with a box requiring signature. A quick look at the sender, and it confirms it's my watch!!!

Here are some quick pics from my phone.





















Gazza74 said:


> This didn't make it to me on Saturday as expected, but I just checked the tracking, and at least it's made it to my area post office this morning. Hopefully it will make it in today's delivery, and I will have it by late afternoon.


----------



## EL_GEEk

This has been one kick @ss Xmas. Yesterday my Halios Tropik B. Today, while wrapping my wife's gifts, the mail lady delivered this!!!! I had to send her to the factory and she has returned.

Reunited at last.



















Also, this my post #998, I'm planning on a 1,000 post giveaway. Stay tuned!


----------



## DarkShot

So this arrived today after it's long trek from the land down under!


----------



## dan_bsht

DarkShot said:


> So this arrived today after it's long trek from the land down under!
> 
> View attachment 2399401


Couldn't imagine that I will like it on a nato, but in fact I love this. Great combo; wear it in good health. 
I think I have to unsubsidized from this thread for sometime  otherwise I will have to order one of those as well as their new chronograph.


----------



## yankeexpress

Lost for 3 days last week, finally arrived today. Modified with new hands and bezel insert.


----------



## tokeisukei

Not actually in the mail but now in a big heavy box under the tree.







not my image. 
Hope you all have a great Christmas.


----------



## Gazza74

Love it with the new hands.....where did you have it done?



yankeexpress said:


> Lost for 3 days last week, finally arrived today. Modified with new hands and bezel insert.


Every time I look at the Pan Europ I want it more, even though it's not in the affordable range for me. Very nice Christmas present! Enjoy it.



tokeisukei said:


> Not actually in the mail but now in a big heavy box under the tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not my image.
> Hope you all have a great Christmas.


----------



## yankeexpress

Gazza74 said:


> Love it with the new hands.....where did you have it done?
> .


Sent it off to our own Jelliottz for a new bezel insert and hand installation. Quick, solid work. Got the bezel insert from Steinhart and the hands from a Raffles.


----------



## Gazza74

yankeexpress said:


> Sent it off to our own Jelliottz for a new bezel insert and hand installation. Quick, solid work. Got the bezel insert from Steinhart and the hands from a Raffles.


Excellent work. I'm tempted to get mine changed now.


----------



## imagwai

I definitely don't _need_ another watch and I've arguably got this style of watch covered already in my collection, but when it cropped up on eBay at £40 I thought "why not?" 









It's a good size for my small wrist and I think it would suit women as well.

Quality seems surprisingly decent. Winding was smooth, crown solid, lume excellent. Only thing that lets it down is the hollow end links of the bracelet and the poor finishing of the screw links which made sizing a bit hit and miss. But it's sized perfectly now and I really can't complain about that for the money I paid!

I may not keep it a long time, not sure yet, but it certainly makes a very attractive beater.


----------



## Bradjhomes

A couple of straps:


----------



## blowfish89

Coming tomorrow.


----------



## merl

this one


----------



## ChiefJr

This:


----------



## catalinsb75

This one


----------



## blowfish89

Bunch of stuff delivered today - see my new thread - https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/my-christmas-incomings-good-bad-vostok-weiss-1363673.html


----------



## Fullers1845

A few post-Christmas strap goodies. (Borrowed pics.)

2 Maratac NATO's (1 grey & 1 black).










1 MODEL 2 Horween Olive from Worn & Wound.










And 1 Classic Vintage Handsewn from B&R Bands.


----------



## amp74

Merry Christmas everyone! This just ate up the last of my birthday fund:









Swiss army classic chrono black 241122. Sellers pic. My first svictorinox in 25 years. Impulse buy, hope it stands the test.


----------



## dan_bsht

amp74 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! This just ate up the last of my birthday fund:
> 
> View attachment 2422185
> 
> 
> Swiss army classic chrono black 241122. Sellers pic. My first svictorinox in 25 years. Impulse buy, hope it stands the test.


That is a great watch, I love mine (blue dial); I got it 3 years ago as a birthday gift from the wife; it still gets a lot of wrist time.


----------



## djkay

Seiko SKX009K2 "Pepsi" diver


----------



## CoffeeCat2112

Just rationalized myself into a Seiko SARB035:

(pic from vendor)


----------



## shemp55

Ordered late on 24th (not a holiday purchase, but took advantage of holiday sale).
E-mail notice that it shipped on 27th (impressive since it's not the 27th yet). 
I hope to have it in my grubby mitts by mid-week, end of the week at the latest.


----------



## goody2141

I'm starting to come back around to liking the Mako/Ray. I liked it at first, then stopped liking it for a while. But lately, I have really liked it. Don't know what's going on.


----------



## blowfish89

Following up on the previous error with the Di-Modell Pilot strap from Worn&Wound - they took some time to get back to me but I got my refund. Good service but slow. And I had to pay return shipping (which was just $5 so fine).


----------



## shemp55

goody2141 said:


> I'm starting to come back around to liking the Mako/Ray. I liked it at first, then stopped liking it for a while. But lately, I have really liked it. Don't know what's going on.


This happens to me often. There are some watches I always like, there are some watches I never like, but then there are a group where I like them for a while, then I don't like them for a while, but then I like them again later on. Makes it a challenge to decide what to keep.


----------



## knightRider

Always hanckered for a big chunky diver like the Seiko MM but that was way too expensive. So saw this and couldney resist


----------



## guspech750

Well I went out of my comfort zone and picked up an Android G7 Hydraumatic automatic. I've always been fascinated by its unique looks. But I've always been hesitant to buy one. Well I finally did came out of my shell. And I am really surprised how much I really like wearing the G7 Hydraumatic. It is super comfortable. By looking at the bracelet, you'd think it would be uncomfortable on the wrist. But to my surprise, the spring tension is perfect. It doesn't slid up or down very easily nor does it twist around on my wrist. Yet it wears very light and I barely notice it's on my wrist. So if you've been contemplating buying this model. Do it. You will not be disappointed. I love it.


----------



## ultrasuperninja

Resistance was futile.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

Got a W60 Coral from the CW sale for the gf.


----------



## Johnny Boy

Not my photo but bought another Bulova for less than half price yesterday from H Samuel( I already have the 96b156 and 96b130)



Also not my photo but bought this oversize Hugo Boss Orange watch (probably more suitable to the fashion forum), I think it's good value for money and the Boss watch I already own, a blue faced MAXX, has been one of my favourites for a long time.


----------



## fargelios

Ordered a few days ago but will receive only in the New Year.
New Zarya Limited Edition.
Calibre 31679 with chronograph and moon calendar


----------



## Fishing With Fredo

I really need to slow down. 2015 is shaping up to be The Year Spent Lowering Credit Card Balances.

Couldn't resist this RW Maestro new for $475 at Jomashop with a personal coupon code I had. That's an insane price - Try to find it anywhere else within $250 of that!

I've also broken my Seiko cherry. Couldn't resist this vintage Flightmaster Pilot 7T 6A09 in this color, which I've never come across before.


----------



## Fishing With Fredo

Here's that RW Maestro:


----------



## Sentient_meat

I pulled the trigger on this late last night from Island. I've liked my Seiko on a NATO, so I ordered a blk/gry Maratac for the Squale.


----------



## DrVenkman

Steinhart Nav-b uhr 44 hand winding bronze. Sold a watch and had some extra cash from xmas. Always wanted something with the Unitas movement. I love the big open case back. Looked at Archimede, Stowa and Weiss. Decided on this.









Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## blowfish89

DrVenkman said:


> Steinhart Nav-b uhr 44 hand winding bronze. Sold a watch and had some extra cash from xmas. Always wanted something with the Unitas movement. I love the big open case back. Looked at Archimede, Stowa and Weiss. Decided on this.


Very good choice and the best bang for buck. Yesterday, I took a long hard look at the Steinhart ST.1 Anthrazite to replace my Weiss. The 44mm size will probably stop me from moving on any of these.


----------



## DrVenkman

Yeah I was a little hesitant about a 44mm with a 7" wrist but I think I can make it work. My Tempest Commodore is very wearable though. I've been very happy with my OVM and like the Steinhart brand.


Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## blowfish89

DrVenkman said:


> Yeah I was a little hesitant about a 44mm with a 7" wrist but I think I can make it work. My Tempest Commodore is very wearable though. I've been very happy with my OVM and like the Steinhart brand.


I also have a 7" wrist. I'll wait for your pictures, maybe they'll push me over the edge.


----------



## DrVenkman

Yeah I'll keep you posted. Just ordered a few hours ago. My OVM took about 2 weeks to get to me. Hopefully this one will be here faster. 


Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## Fullers1845

A G-7900-2 (Borrowed pic.)


----------



## EL_GEEk

Last boxes of 2014 (I think ;-)

Ooooh, one is international.










Another Miyota 8926 for a GMT Mod Project









At last









Ah, ain't she pretty?




































First impressions: The G. GERLACH Navigator is a beautiful watch. Looks refine and almost dressy (with the right strap) Feels solid and well built. The watch is thicker than I thought, but is the right thickness IMO. The strap will need some wearing to loosen up, but I can deal with that. I was hesitant about the bead blasted crowns, but they look great.

Overall, I'm extremely satisfied with the watch. This will definitely get some serious wrist time.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Gerlach watches tend to be on the thick side, but that one looks great.


----------



## EL_GEEk

Bradjhomes said:


> Gerlach watches tend to be on the thick side, but that one looks great.


Thanks Brad. Good to know. This one feels just right.


----------



## tokeisukei

That Navigator looks really nice. Trying hard to resist another Gerlach. But as they say Resistance is Futile!


----------



## EL_GEEk

tokeisukei said:


> That Navigator looks really nice. Trying hard to resist another Gerlach. But as they say Resistance is Futile!


This is my first and sure won't be the last one.


----------



## SteamJ

Bradjhomes said:


> Gerlach watches tend to be on the thick side, but that one looks great.


I completely agree with Brad. That does look really good on your wrist.


----------



## Fishing With Fredo

This watch grabbed me by the shirt collars and said, "Buy me!" I've discovered I'm very partial to 1960s-70s racing chronographs. This is a Swiss Chateau Racing Chronograph from circa 1970. It just makes me think of Steve McQueen and Paul Newman swapping paint in Palm Springs or somewhere back in the day.


----------



## yankeexpress

Blue dial Pradata with blasted finish


----------



## SteamJ

Fishing With Fredo said:


> This watch grabbed me by the shirt collars and said, "Buy me!" I've discovered I'm very partial to 1960s-70s racing chronographs. This is a Swiss Chateau Racing Chronograph from circa 1970. It just makes me think of Steve McQueen and Paul Newman swapping paint in Palm Springs or somewhere back in the day.
> 
> View attachment 2455378


I know how you feel about 60's and 70's watches. I'm a huge fan of 70's divers. Those eras had some truly amazing designs.

I flipped 1 watch and now have 2 watches incoming.

First I have a Benarus Sea Snake en route. I have no clue if I'll like it but I'm going to give it a try and flip it if it doesn't work for me. It was part of a watch plus cash deal for the watch I flipped and I figured it was worth a try since I like the look in pictures at least. Even better it's only about a week old and the person I got it from never wore it.









Second is a Helson Sharkmaster 1000 (also unworn). I've had my eye on this one for a while and, thanks to some assistance in a separate thread, I decided to pull the trigger. The white version almost never comes up for sale so this is a great buy. It's shipping today and I'm looking forward to this watch.


----------



## EL_GEEk

SteamJ said:


> I know how you feel about 60's and 70's watches. I'm a huge fan of 70's divers. Those eras had some truly amazing designs.
> 
> I flipped 1 watch and now have 2 watches incoming.
> 
> First I have a Benarus Sea Snake en route. I have no clue if I'll like it but I'm going to give it a try and flip it if it doesn't work for me. It was part of a watch plus cash deal for the watch I flipped and I figured it was worth a try since I like the look in pictures at least. Even better it's only about a week old and the person I got it from never wore it.
> 
> View attachment 2459650
> 
> 
> Second is a Helson Sharkmaster 1000 (also unworn). I've had my eye on this one for a while and, thanks to some assistance in a separate thread, I decided to pull the trigger. The white version almost never comes up for sale so this is a great buy. It's shipping today and I'm looking forward to this watch.
> 
> View attachment 2459658


Nicely done Jason. I've always loved the Sharkmastet, but it would be waaaay too big for my wrists. That Benarus looks awesome. Can't wait for the wrist shots.


----------



## tavo2311

Christmas was watchless for me which wasn't unexpected and no problem either. I just spent all my Christmas money online yesterday enjoying the cheaper shipping while we are here in the US a couple more weeks.

Sale price on a fun looking chrono:









Invicta 8926 to try my first mod when I get back home:









Some parts for the mod - dials and hands from Dagaz and and bezel insert from eBay

And about 7 nato straps for existing watches and those on the way.

Still trying to decide on a distressed dark leather strap for my brass Armida that doesn't cost so much, and still trying to find desert camo nato in 24mm size which doesn't seem to exist. Other than those two items I think I'm done with gifts to myself for Christmas.


----------



## EL_GEEk

Well, I guess yesterday's post wasn't the last one of the year. Today I got some parts for for Mod Projects and this:





































I'm super excited for this watch. The most minimalistic I own this far. For the price, I think its a great deal.


----------



## SteamJ

EL_GEEk said:


> Well, I guess yesterday's post wasn't the last one of the year. Today I got some parts for for Mod Projects and this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm super excited for this watch. The most minimalistic I own this far. For the price, I think its a great deal.


Nice pickup, Marcos!


----------



## dan_bsht

EL_GEEk said:


> Well, I guess yesterday's post wasn't the last one of the year. Today I got some parts for for Mod Projects and this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm super excited for this watch. The most minimalistic I own this far. For the price, I think its a great deal.


I've been eying this one for so long, I think I will pull the trigger


----------



## DarkShot

Well look at what arrived today


----------



## EL_GEEk

daniel_h said:


> I've been eying this one for so long, I think I will pull the trigger


I was the same way fora while then I jump on the recent sale. Yes, it's a copy of the Tangente, but is worth the price. I'm not into dressy, minimal looking watches, but this one has a cool/funky look that can be dressed up or down.


----------



## DesertZero

So, the brand new Shark Diver that I had for all of a day that I had to send out for service (they think it was magnetized during shipping, it was two minutes slow when I got it) is on it's way back to me. That counts, right?


----------



## GoJoshGo

Considering this a new year's purchase. Stepping it up a little:

Archimede Outdoor Protect:









And a rubber strap. Now to wait on shipping from Europe.


----------



## blowfish89

^I had decided against getting this and going for a Damasko. Now you make me rethink.


----------



## Gazza74

Not in the same class as the last few posters, and not something I "needed", but with the possible HMT demise and the slight increase in prices seen lately on new ones, I thought it would be a good time to go ahead and pick up one of these (used).









It's supposed to be newly serviced, but even if it isn't and there's an issue with it, I won't get terribly dissapointed.


----------



## blowfish89

^I have always really liked this version of the Janata, but never been able to find it. Well done.


----------



## Gazza74

blowfish89 said:


> ^I have always really liked this version of the Janata, but never been able to find it. Well done.


Thanks  I hadn't seen one in a while, which is why I went ahead and got it while it was still available.


----------



## arktika1148




----------



## arktika1148

Rudolph is coming to town


----------



## goody2141

been told that this is in the mail









also have this Timex T2P424 coming, was only $45, so thought I would give it a shot or could at least get my money back, maybe more.

will come on strap, not bracelet


----------



## GUTuna

New poster to these forums. My affordable tastes strongly tend toward vintage watches. These two are in the mail from Ecuador. Mine is a Sandoz Chronograph circa early 70s running a Valjoux 7733. For part of our first anniversary I got my wife a complimentary black and gold Tissot 1969 Seastar. Her first automatic watch! Excited to tear open this package!


----------



## blowfish89

Getting a bunch of Natos from Natostrapco, mainly for my newly obtained orange Vostok which is quite fun to wear. 20% discount over displayed price using 'NY15'.








Strangely, all my nato straps are 22mm (and 18 now) while all my leather straps are 20mm.


----------



## GuessWho

Starting the new year off with a bang, just ordered two trench-style watches.

First a Molnija, likely a conversion, 44mm.







Then this interesting 33mm piece, seller guesses circa 1910, which sounds about right. It has a pin-set movement which is not something you see everyday! Has a serviced movement, silver plate case, and what looks like new (or very well polished) glass.


----------



## canuck1977

SARX015 from the Bay. I've been looking for something sharp, versatile, and on bracelet. I even went on a tour of non-affordables (Zenith Espada is lurvely, Omega AT is nice, Tag Carrera's would work too) but in the end it came down to this Seiko, a Hamilton Viewmatic, or a Certina DS. The Seiko is marginally cheaper and sharper looking than the Hammy, and the Certina is harder to find and might not be a slam dunk (after all, Doc flipped his). So I figure betting a little less cash on the Seiko is the most sensible option for now.

Not my pic:


----------



## dan_bsht

canuck1977 said:


> SARX015 from the Bay. I've been looking for something sharp, versatile, and on bracelet. I even went on a tour of non-affordables (Zenith Espada is lurvely, Omega AT is nice, Tag Carrera's would work too) but in the end it came down to this Seiko, a Hamilton Viewmatic, or a Certina DS. The Seiko is marginally cheaper and sharper looking than the Hammy, and the Certina is harder to find and might not be a slam dunk (after all, Doc flipped his). So I figure betting a little less cash on the Seiko is the most sensible option for now.
> 
> Not my pic:
> 
> View attachment 2489674


This is a great one. I'm looking for the sarx017 though, red tipped second hand is a killer


----------



## gcmarx

Got a Dagaz Thunderbolt waiting for me at the office...pic on Monday, if I remember to bring my bracelet sizer with me.


Not happy with new Tapatalk.


----------



## Aitch

canuck1977 said:


> SARX015 from the Bay. I've been looking for something sharp, versatile, and on bracelet. I even went on a tour of non-affordables (Zenith Espada is lurvely, Omega AT is nice, Tag Carrera's would work too) but in the end it came down to this Seiko, a Hamilton Viewmatic, or a Certina DS. The Seiko is marginally cheaper and sharper looking than the Hammy, and the Certina is harder to find and might not be a slam dunk (after all, Doc flipped his). So I figure betting a little less cash on the Seiko is the most sensible option for now.
> 
> Not my pic:
> 
> View attachment 2489674


Ooh, a nice vibrating second hand!


----------



## jmat321

Just received a green Victorinox Inox for Christmas, only wore once. My my 1st Lew & Huey, Gray & Red Cerberus, shipped & should be here next week.


----------



## tommy_boy

Scratched my coin-edge-bezel itch.

Seemed like a good deal from a prominent gray market seller.

The strap has a roller buckle, something I didn't expect.


----------



## SteamJ

Three new arrivals today. All three bought new and unworn even though 2 of them were pre-owned (they still had the plastic on them).









Seiko SKX007 - Bought with Amazon.com gift cards. I wanted to get a new Seiko and this one won. I removed that horrible bracelet though.
Benarus Sea Snake - This one surprised me. I didn't really have much interest in it and I took it as part of a cash plus trade for a watch I was selling. I figured it would be catch and release but it's actually so much nicer in person than pictures show and I'm going to wear it now instead.
Helson Sharkmaster 1000 - This is a seriously heavy watch but I like that. It's very top heavy so I have to get used to it flopping a little but it's got such a striking shape and the white dial and bezel are absolutely beautiful.

Interestingly I think the Benarus has the most potential to hang around for a good while. The others aren't going anywhere soon but I think I like the Benarus the most.


----------



## KMCMax

I received this barely used Kontiki from f29 last week. It was a semi-Grail so I was extremely excited to get it but...it came on stock rubber and i was a little underwhelmed, beautiful watch but just...yeah...meh. Looked at it for a while and then found this strap from Panatime:





The EXACT look I was going for!


----------



## WorthTheWrist

I don't like your strap choice, KMCMax. I LOVE your strap choice!


----------



## Michael Porter

I have the Ecozilla, tiEcozilla and a JSAR. Guess I need another massive tool diver.
ordered this from Rakuten. The wait now begins.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

I had no need for this.


----------



## dan_bsht

ChiefWahoo said:


> I had no need for this.
> 
> View attachment 2500610


in a sense we all don't need most of our collections  or at least this is how the wife think!


----------



## Kubby

I've had an itch for weeks. Well, since I bought the Hand Wound Rotary, which thinking about it was only the other week but it seems longer...

So back to this itch, I just had to scratch me one of these.









Sheesh, is this a BIG picture?

K.


----------



## SteamJ

Kubby said:


> I've had an itch for weeks. Well, since I bought the Hand Wound Rotary, which thinking about it was only the other week but it seems longer...
> 
> So back to this itch, I just had to scratch me one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheesh, is this a BIG picture?
> 
> K.


Nice one, Kubby. Show us a wrist shot when you get it.


----------



## Kubby

Thanks J. 

Yep, it'll be on the WRUW the morning after. I may even make a few comments. Not usually verbose...

K.


----------



## MIAMI EDDIE

seiko black knight to go with my Orange. Still looking for white


----------



## SteamJ

MIAMI EDDIE said:


> seiko black knight to go with my Orange. Still looking for white


This model?









That's pretty sweet if so. I learn about so many incredible Seikos around here.


----------



## Kubby

I love the Knights, pretty jealous that you have two, the Orange was originally intended as the sports version and initially only came on the Rubber strap. I've been after a White for some time, Good luck!.

K.


----------



## merl

I have this one incoming...super excited!


----------



## sinner777

merl said:


> I have this one incoming...super excited!


Holly molly. Brightz ltd.ed. Panda. sweet titanium mother of god. with diashield on top.

. I got this incoming:



Unitas 6325 inside, stainless steel, around 35 mm, screwdown caseback, military look and a sweet "wermachtswerk" on dial . got an ich for vintage watches and this one might scratch it for a while.


----------



## merl

sinner777 said:


> Holly molly. Brightz ltd.ed. Panda. sweet titanium mother of god. with diashield on top.


I know, a bit too much all in one watch.


----------



## soulbazz

merl said:


> I have this one incoming...super excited!


Yea. That is amazing!


----------



## sinner777

merl said:


> sinner777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holly molly. Brightz ltd.ed. Panda. sweet titanium mother of god. with diashield on top.
> 
> I know, a bit too much all in one watch.
> 
> 
> 
> not at all..Seiko has "sleepers". actually this is probably the cheapest Ananta you can buy. just like MarineMaster is the cheapest GS you can buy. excellent watch my dear friend. trully amazing. I even like the design more than Ananta modles.
Click to expand...


----------



## OmarShablotnik

I caught a great deal on a BNIB Torgoen T10205 - I've been wanting one for a long while.


----------



## neurogenesis

VSA Officer 3rd gen, 40mm. The dial is silver but reportedly looks almost white.

I have a darker-silver dial version already, so I needed a good deal before I pulled the trigger. I've been watching for this one for a couple months. I have the other one on a red strap, still not photographed. This one may go on a pink Toshi strap. I ordered this with white stitching and thumbnail buckle, in the odd size of 110/80:









It may be too "rough" for this watch, but I've wanted this strap for a long time, and I'll find something to put on it.

ETA: Seeing these two images together has me quite anxious to try this combination


----------



## merl

sinner777 said:


> not at all..Seiko has "sleepers". actually this is probably the cheapest Ananta you can buy. just like MarineMaster is the cheapest GS you can buy. excellent watch my dear friend. trully amazing. I even like the design more than Ananta modles.


You are right. Funny you mention the MM. Should be incoming this week. I guess I should be leaving this part of wus


----------



## Cwall3415

GW2310FB-1 - Classic - Mens Watches | Casio - G-Shock

This!! To share time with my g100


----------



## jonasjonas

Hi everyone, this is my first post, but I have been following f71 for a long time.
I have this waiting at the post office for me right now:
Dugena Dessau Chrono


----------



## Gazza74

merl said:


> You are right. Funny you mention the MM. Should be incoming this week. I guess I should be leaving this part of wus


Nah, you can still hang out here, but only if you promise to post lots of pictures


----------



## will_454

Finally arrived today...


----------



## iTreelex

This and this


----------



## lildrgn

Got some giftcards to Amazon for Christmas, spent a few days perusing the sub-$75 dollar options. Looked at Timex, Casio, Seiko, Pulsar, and really anything else that caught my eye. For the most part, though, I was looking for a chronograph. My Amazon wishlist got to about 35 pieces, but I kept gravitating to these two (pictures from web):








Casio Edifice EF500L-1AV

I loved the white tachymeter ring on this watch. I couldn't find any videos online other than the 360 rotation that Amazon puts up. It also has a weird 23mm band width, which bummed me out as a the bands I have are 22mm or 24mm. I just kept coming back to this one.








Pulsar PT3419X

For this one, I loved the number scheme on the face, as well as the red second hand. I kept thinking about the fact that Seiko owns Pulsar and hoped that the lume on this watch would be as good on my SDNA65. Weirdly enough, the band width on this watch is 21mm! Foiled again!

Anyway, I waffled for a few days. Both watches are in the $60-65 range and that's good enough for me. I just don't have the patience to wait for more gift cards and I don't want to flip any watches. I ended up pulling the trigger on the Pulsar because of a couple things:

1) I have 10 watches now, 7 of which are Casios. I wanted to branch out.
2) I don't have any white faced watches (though reviews and video seems to show this watch is silver faced with white dials).

I'm super excited, Amazon "guarantees" delivery on Wednesday, my day off. Hooray!


----------



## millenbop

lildrgn said:


> Got some giftcards to Amazon for Christmas, spent a few days perusing the sub-$75 dollar options. Looked at Timex, Casio, Seiko, Pulsar, and really anything else that caught my eye. For the most part, though, I was looking for a chronograph. My Amazon wishlist got to about 35 pieces, but I kept gravitating to these two (pictures from web):
> 
> View attachment 2519826
> 
> Casio Edifice EF500L-1AV
> 
> I loved the white tachymeter ring on this watch. I couldn't find any videos online other than the 360 rotation that Amazon puts up. It also has a weird 23mm band width, which bummed me out as a the bands I have are 22mm or 24mm. I just kept coming back to this one.











I have that watch, and as you can see in the picture the strap is notched. The strap that comes with it is pretty nice anyway so IMHO no big need for changing the strap.


----------



## Astraeus

will_454 said:


> Finally arrived today...


Excellent. I've just (re-*)ordered one, too.










* The first 'deal' went sour, because that particular Rakuten seller wanted me to pay with PayPal, instead of a credit card, they told me today (six days after placing the initial order). Needless to say, the bracelet version of the SKX007 is out of stock there, now. Went with the famous, and hopefully more 'cooperative', Seiko3s instead.


----------



## will_454

The process with 3S was very smooth and the watch is perfect, no bezel misalignment issues either - very happy!

The only issue was the delayed shipping in Australia from Auspost, it was held up for a week once it arrived probably due to the Christmas break, it took 18 days from the day of order.


----------



## jbosx

Hello, I'm new here. Here's what's incoming to my mailbox

Zelos gorgeous helmsman with green dial








Invicta diver








Had to try these ones, MVMT rose gold








And one from the bay, russian Vostok








Some straps from Steveostraps, mainly for my current watches














That's it for now..


----------



## Jpstepancic

So psyched. Should be here by Wednesday. Can't wait to do some strap shopping!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## goody2141

Jpstepancic said:


> So psyched. Should be here by Wednesday. Can't wait to do some strap shopping!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Understandably so. Awesome watch. I would love to have one, but for now, the Prototipo will have to do.


----------



## uvalaw2005

At long last, it appears my hunt for a black dial dress watch with black date wheel is at an end. With the help of Google translate, I have just placed an order from Germany for the Mido Baroncelli III Chronometer (M010.408.11.051.00):


----------



## blowfish89

Jpstepancic said:


> So psyched. Should be here by Wednesday. Can't wait to do some strap shopping!


Grats! Did you get it from the Rakuten seller ?


----------



## Quicksilver

One of the toughest weeks at work in my 14 years is almost over....it spilled into Monday

Nice to have a surprise though and see this on my desk after reconfiguring VMWare and wanting to kill their support.


----------



## EL_GEEk

quicksilver7 said:


> One of the toughest weeks at work in my 14 years is almost over....it spilled into Monday
> 
> Nice to have a surprise though and see this on my desk after reconfiguring VMWare and wanting to kill their support.


Jason, sorry to hear about work man. Glad it's almost over. Good think you got your new Halios. Looks fantastic man. Enjoy!


----------



## m0rt

Bam! Finally on the way!


----------



## Bradjhomes

Jpstepancic said:


> So psyched. Should be here by Wednesday. Can't wait to do some strap shopping!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Wow. Looks incredible.


----------



## took

Just received this beauty









Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## Jpstepancic

blowfish89 said:


> Grats! Did you get it from the Rakuten seller ?


No I decided to take the wise advide of F71 and not go for it. Like others said, the seller only had one review and it was too much to spend on a crap shoot. Fortunately another WUS member saw my WTB thread and we made a deal. B&P and right in budget. I was good last year, made some space in the box and figured I should go for it. Unfortunately that also means I spend my 2015 watch allowance in the first week of January lmao


----------



## Jpstepancic

Thanks brad. More pics to come soon. I grabbed that one off google because it had Seppi in the background.


----------



## OmarShablotnik

lildrgn said:


> Got some giftcards to Amazon for Christmas, spent a few days perusing the sub-$75 dollar options. Looked at Timex, Casio, Seiko, Pulsar, and really anything else that caught my eye. For the most part, though, I was looking for a chronograph. My Amazon wishlist got to about 35 pieces, but I kept gravitating to these two (pictures from web):
> 
> View attachment 2519826
> 
> Casio Edifice EF500L-1AV
> 
> I loved the white tachymeter ring on this watch. I couldn't find any videos online other than the 360 rotation that Amazon puts up. It also has a weird 23mm band width, which bummed me out as a the bands I have are 22mm or 24mm. I just kept coming back to this one.
> 
> View attachment 2519834
> 
> Pulsar PT3419X
> 
> For this one, I loved the number scheme on the face, as well as the red second hand. I kept thinking about the fact that Seiko owns Pulsar and hoped that the lume on this watch would be as good on my SDNA65. Weirdly enough, the band width on this watch is 21mm! Foiled again!
> 
> Anyway, I waffled for a few days. Both watches are in the $60-65 range and that's good enough for me. I just don't have the patience to wait for more gift cards and I don't want to flip any watches. I ended up pulling the trigger on the Pulsar because of a couple things:
> 
> 1) I have 10 watches now, 7 of which are Casios. I wanted to branch out.
> 2) I don't have any white faced watches (though reviews and video seems to show this watch is silver faced with white dials).
> 
> I'm super excited, Amazon "guarantees" delivery on Wednesday, my day off. Hooray!


I own one of these pulsars. The face is, in fact, silver - with white subdials.

The accent color of the word "tachymeter" and the central seconds hand are Orange, not red.

The lugs are a quite standard 22mm. I wear mine on a strap taken from a Stuhrling that I also have in the collection, but it's band just looks better on this Pulsar.

I'll double check, but _if_ there is any lume on the watch _at all_, it's just the pip on the seconds hand within the triangle of the arrowhead - and I'm not even sure that's luminescent. You may as well consider this watch as having zero lume whatsoever. The main hands are a shiny chrome/stainless finish with no lume (none of that is an issue for me, obviously, as I purchased it, have kept it, and I wear it.)









EDIT: Hmmmm.... I'm looking at the picture you put in your post, and I clearly see lume pips at each hour, as well as lume on the hands. I trust that you can clearly see in the photo that I posted that mine has neither of those features. Which makes me wonder if the model was updated, or if Amazon somehow sells a slightly different version of this watch than what posted (I got mine on the cheap from my local Kohls store.) The worst case would be that you get a watch exactly like mine, lacking the lume features shown in the picture you posted, and that picture in the Amazon listing is misleading.


----------



## blowfish89

I bought this for someone else, it will be departing overseas tomorrow. Pretty nice for the price.


----------



## brandon\

Kubby said:


> I've had an itch for weeks. Well, since I bought the Hand Wound Rotary, which thinking about it was only the other week but it seems longer...
> 
> So back to this itch, I just had to scratch me one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheesh, is this a BIG picture?
> 
> K.


Nice. I had the brown dial version for a while.

You're in for a treat. The seconds hand is smooth, smooth, smooth. And the dial on this model has a lot going on - textures, finishes, and elevations. But it all comes together great. I know people always say "pictures don't do this watch justice". Pictures just don't do anything for this watch - it's all in the details of the dial with the seconds hand flying smoothly over it.

I probably would have hung onto mine if had gotten to this version - black dial with the bracelet.

Enjoy.


----------



## EL_GEEk

Jpstepancic said:


> Unfortunately that also means I spend my 2015 watch allowance in the first week of January lmao


You certainly spent it the right way. Beautiful watch, congrats.


----------



## brandon\

I have a late Christmas present coming. My wife asked me for a list of watches that I'm interested in so she could get me a watch for Christmas. She couldn't decide and threw the decision over to me. That went well - I finally ordered it today. I couldn't decide what I wanted. I had this and a SKX009 on the list. And I have some cash from a previous sale sitting in my PayPal account. So I thought about adding that to the budget my wife proposed and getting an Alpinist or a Sumo. But I just wasn't digging the green dial of the Alpinist or the size or lugs of the Sumo. And ever since learning about the Seiko meca-quartz chrono movement, I haven't been able to shake it. So I have an SSB005 on the way and I'll have an SKX009 on the way shortly.


----------



## Squirrelly

This Junkers G38 chrono is in the mail on the way from the Netherlands right now...


----------



## alexstraza

brandon\ said:


> Pictures just don't do anything for this watch - it's all in the details of the dial with the seconds hand flying smoothly over it.


Way to sell me a watch I had no interest in buying


----------



## blowfish89

godhanded said:


> Way to sell me a watch I had no interest in buying


The case shape (side profile) is also not visible in the pictures. The case and crystal are really curved (not just domed) so fits great. I got one for my brother (brown/purple one).


----------



## Quicksilver

EL_GEEk said:


> Jason, sorry to hear about work man. Glad it's almost over. Good think you got your new Halios. Looks fantastic man. Enjoy!


Thanks. Really liking it for the 4 hours of wrist time 
Now I need to have a Bluering. I think I have Halios-itis.


----------



## blowfish89

Jpstepancic said:


> No I decided to take the wise advide of F71 and not go for it. Like others said, the seller only had one review and it was too much to spend on a crap shoot. Fortunately another WUS member saw my WTB thread and we made a deal. B&P and right in budget. I was good last year, made some space in the box and figured I should go for it. Unfortunately that also means I spend my 2015 watch allowance in the first week of January lmao


I have to say it looks it looks freaking amazing. Lucky you found someone so quick.


----------



## Kubby

brandon\ said:


> Nice. I had the brown dial version for a while.
> 
> You're in for a treat. The seconds hand is smooth, smooth, smooth. And the dial on this model has a lot going on - textures, finishes, and elevations. But it all comes together great. I know people always say "pictures don't do this watch justice". Pictures just don't do anything for this watch - it's all in the details of the dial with the seconds hand flying smoothly over it.
> 
> I probably would have hung onto mine if had gotten to this version - black dial with the bracelet.
> 
> Enjoy.


Hi, just caught up with this. Your eloquent input is very much appreciated. If a little indifferent about the watch before, your description got me standing on the front step looking at my wrist and tapping my foot with nervous and impatient expectation.

Thanks!

K.


----------



## Piggen

Plus a mesh bracelet (very curious how that looks)









And a matching NATO for my pepsi Orient Mako


----------



## Jpstepancic

blowfish89 said:


> I have to say it looks it looks freaking amazing. Lucky you found someone so quick.


The magic of this wonderful world they call "watchuseek".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## will_454

Piggen said:


> View attachment 2526538
> 
> 
> Plus a mesh bracelet (very curious how that looks)
> 
> View attachment 2526714


It looks the goods in my opinion, here is my black dial on mesh.


----------



## inkonx

I sold off all my affordable collection when I left Japan for home a few months ago. Just bought and receive a shipping notification on a Citizen bm6400 as a beater. If it doesn't work out, I'll unload it on my nephew.


----------



## cuica

Squirrelly said:


> This Junkers G38 chrono is in the mail on the way from the Netherlands right now...


I've been eyeing these, please let me know how i feels. Still a little afraid ofthe 42mm diameter though...


----------



## goody2141

Jason, this is awesome. I am quite jealous of your Halios collection. Hopefully work gets better for you man.



quicksilver7 said:


> One of the toughest weeks at work in my 14 years is almost over....it spilled into Monday
> 
> Nice to have a surprise though and see this on my desk after reconfiguring VMWare and wanting to kill their support.


----------



## lildrgn

OmarShablotnik said:


> I own one of these pulsars. The face is, in fact, silver - with white subdials.
> 
> The accent color of the word "tachymeter" and the central seconds hand are Orange, not red.
> 
> The lugs are a quite standard 22mm. I wear mine on a strap taken from a Stuhrling that I also have in the collection, but it's band just looks better on this Pulsar.
> 
> I'll double check, but _if_ there is any lume on the watch _at all_, it's just the pip on the seconds hand within the triangle of the arrowhead - and I'm not even sure that's luminescent. You may as well consider this watch as having zero lume whatsoever. The main hands are a shiny chrome/stainless finish with no lume (none of that is an issue for me, obviously, as I purchased it, have kept it, and I wear it.)
> 
> View attachment 2525154
> 
> 
> EDIT: Hmmmm.... I'm looking at the picture you put in your post, and I clearly see lume pips at each hour, as well as lume on the hands. I trust that you can clearly see in the photo that I posted that mine has neither of those features. Which makes me wonder if the model was updated, or if Amazon somehow sells a slightly different version of this watch than what posted (I got mine on the cheap from my local Kohls store.) The worst case would be that you get a watch exactly like mine, lacking the lume features shown in the picture you posted, and that picture in the Amazon listing is misleading.


I saw your epic post in the CHRONOGRAPHS thread and remembered seeing this watch too. But I didn't inspect it as closely as you did. If there's no lume, oh well; would be nice, but I'm looking forward to the watch anyway. I'll take a good look when it comes in on Wednesday.


----------



## EL_GEEk

quicksilver7 said:


> Now I need to have a Bluering. I think I have Halios-itis.


You and me both my friend.


----------



## tmronin

y'all are a bunch of enablers. I wandered in here late last year so I could find one (1!) watch to replace my goofy Pebble work watch. Now I'm high-fiving my UPS dude on the regular.

Fresh out of f29 this afternoon - scratched my Retro Racing Chrono itch (that I didn't know I had) with a Alpha Paul Newman on it's way to me today:









Now I'm cruising the interwebz looking for 20mm Rally straps. <sigh>


----------



## blowfish89

tmronin said:


> Now I'm cruising the interwebz looking for 20mm Rally straps. <sigh>


Welcome. I'll save you some time - get a Di-Modell Rallye from LongIslandWatch (don't forget to check out what else they offer).


----------



## ChiefWahoo

tmronin said:


> y'all are a bunch of enablers. I wandered in here late last year so I could find one (1!) watch to replace my goofy Pebble work watch. Now I'm high-fiving my UPS dude on the regular.
> 
> Fresh out of f29 this afternoon - scratched my Retro Racing Chrono itch (that I didn't know I had). . .


Totally agree. The full name of the website was originally watchuwerentevenseeking.com

Enablers, all of them.

I just got notice that Deep Blue shipped the watch I didn't know I needed. Unfortunately I paid $18 for UPS and they shipped it Priority Mail, probably for less than half that. Glad about the shipping method, annoyed my only payment option was more expensive.


----------



## Astraeus

Yay! An SKX007K2 is on the way!










That is, my order has been confirmed and payed. And that's one step further than I got in my first attempt. Tales of Rakuten Adventuring, Part Three.


----------



## sunny27

Grail Achieved! The last purchase of 2014 and the first arrival in 2015!

Casio MDV102


----------



## Aitch

blowfish89 said:


> Welcome. I'll save you some time - get a Di-Modell Rallye from LongIslandWatch (don't forget to check out what else they offer).


Crown & Buckle has a sweet rally strap too.










I'm on a phone!


----------



## GoJoshGo

New 1963 Reissue in the mail!









(in black)


----------



## Bradjhomes

GoJoshGo said:


> New 1963 Reissue in the mail!
> 
> View attachment 2532618
> 
> 
> (in black)


Ditto


----------



## imagwai

Ditto . But cream dial. UK customs seem to be sitting on it.


----------



## Squirrelly

cuica said:


> I've been eyeing these, please let me know how i feels. Still a little afraid of the 42mm diameter though...


I have a couple of 42mm chronos and one 44mm - The 42mm chronos are fine on my wrist but the 44mm Alpina is the largest I would consider even though it's borderline too big on my wrist:









You might do some research on watch sizes an go into an AD to try a 42mm on for size sometime.


----------



## fofofomin

This hmt military was in the mail up until yesterday, rocking the black on black nato while at work.


----------



## uvalaw2005

Thought I was all done with black dress watches but couldn't resist a good deal on f29 for one of these:


----------



## DrVenkman

uvalaw2005 said:


> Thought I was all done with black dress watches but couldn't resist a good deal on f29 for one of these:
> 
> View attachment 2536586


That's awesome. I'm going to by myself a decent dress watch for my wedding in 2016 and that is definitely one of the finalists. Also digging the Archimede 1950s, but I have a year to decide. Not that I'm counting down....

Just snagged an Orient Star Classic this morning on the forums.

Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## James_

Will be the second time I've had it. 4th if you include the SS version! Owning the previous watch for nearly a year, it was the watch I wore the most and owned the longest since starting this watch madness 3 and a bit years ago. BNIB for let's just say nowhere near RRP!


----------



## took

As of last night this beauty! So hyped cannot wait!









Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## timh

Waiting for mine, too--cream on brown leather.



GoJoshGo said:


> New 1963 Reissue in the mail!
> 
> View attachment 2532618
> 
> 
> (in black)


----------



## jvingerhoets1

Seller won't let me take his photo's but I got a 1975 Bulova Accutron with 2180 movement on the way.

Pics will follow when it get's here


----------



## DirtyHarrie

GoJoshGo said:


> New 1963 Reissue in the mail!
> 
> View attachment 2532618
> 
> 
> (in black)


I have the 38mm original reissue, I'm excited to see some wrist shots of this guy!


----------



## RickF.

I've a SKZ207J1 on its way. It's no longer available new, but buying it used from a fellow forum member.


----------



## 59yukon01

Congrats! I see you finally got your white dial watch.


RickF. said:


> I've a SKZ207J1 on its way. It's no longer available new, but buying it used from a fellow forum member.


----------



## blowfish89

1k posts yay, thanks to everyone here for enabling me ;-)
Placed an order for my first German watch today - probably not an everyday everywhere watch but it is stunningly beautiful.









I had the dilemma of Stowa vs Sinn vs Damasko when I made my first jump over $500 for a watch. I will likely go with the Damasko in the near future because of the superior tech and build. I decided to go with the Stowa because of the superior fit and finish. The Sinn lost out on both ends (and price). Too bad, coz I really liked their logo :-d


----------



## millenbop

I have some smaller stuff incoming.

Some hands (left)









A bezel (right)










And a dial


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Mailman dropped off my first Deep Blue. Build quality is awesome. Why have I not bought one before?! Unfortunately I can't read the white hour hand very well. May need to look into getting it painted another color. Also I thought the digital display was LED from their photos. It's a very hard-to-read reverse LCD. Can't imagine it will prove very useful in the summer sun. LOL


----------



## blowfish89

Crazy day for my poor credit card. Incoming from Watchmann.


----------



## Gazza74

blowfish89 said:


> Crazy day for my poor credit card. Incoming from Watchmann.


Well done today! I guess the near future ended up being today


----------



## uvalaw2005

blowfish89 said:


> Crazy day for my poor credit card. Incoming from Watchmann.


Geez, when you say "near future" you really mean it.


----------



## Quicksilver

blowfish89 said:


> Crazy day for my poor credit card. Incoming from Watchmann.


That is stunning. Congrats


----------



## lildrgn

Welp, the Pulsar just showed up. To answer the lume question, this one does have lume, both on the hands, the tip of the second hand, and the pips at each number. Not Seiko bright, but there it is.

Speaking of the second hand, when pointing straight up at 12, unfortunately it's just to the left or right of the dot. The 6 o'clock second hand is not straight up at 0 position. And the hour counting hand at 3 o'clock appears to be stuck pointing at 9. Forgive my ignorance, but shouldn't that be pointing up when zeroed out?

It may be exchange/return time for this guy.









Edit to add:

never mind about the 24hr hand. I just realized that it is a 24-hour clock. That sort of makes it cool.  Now if I could get the big second hand and small second hand to hit the marks just right, well, maybe I'll keep it after all.


----------



## blowfish89

quicksilver7 said:


> That is stunning. Congrats


Thanks, I had to give up on the Tropik SS but this is a happy ending


----------



## EL_GEEk

blowfish89 said:


> Thanks, I had to give up on the Tropik SS but this is a happy ending


Dude, that's a heck of a day for you. Congrats. Mind as well get the Sinn and you have all three


----------



## blowfish89

EL_GEEk said:


> Dude, that's a heck of a day for you. Congrats. Mind as well get the Sinn and you have all three


I could, but then I would have to sell all of my present watches.
Knowing myself and the Stowa wait times, I may get restless and cancel the Stowa before they start producing it. :-d


----------



## DarkShot

Well look at what finally arrived


----------



## goody2141

Blowfish, what an amazing day. Two absolutely amazing pieces. That Stowa just looks expensive, and the Damasko looks bad ass. Quite envious.


Got two pieces in two days, and most likely they are being flipped.


----------



## millenbop

lildrgn said:


> Welp, the Pulsar just showed up. To answer the lume question, this one does have lume, both on the hands, the tip of the second hand, and the pips at each number. Not Seiko bright, but there it is.
> 
> Speaking of the second hand, when pointing straight up at 12, unfortunately it's just to the left or right of the dot. The 6 o'clock second hand is not straight up at 0 position. And the hour counting hand at 3 o'clock appears to be stuck pointing at 9. Forgive my ignorance, but shouldn't that be pointing up when zeroed out?
> 
> It may be exchange/return time for this guy.
> 
> View attachment 2549762
> 
> 
> Edit to add:
> 
> never mind about the 24hr hand. I just realized that it is a 24-hour clock. That sort of makes it cool.  Now if I could get the big second hand and small second hand to hit the marks just right, well, maybe I'll keep it after all.


On most chronographs you can adjust the seconds hand by just a) pulling the crown out, and b) push the top button.


----------



## SteamJ

blowfish89 said:


> Crazy day for my poor credit card. Incoming from Watchmann.





blowfish89 said:


> Thanks, I had to give up on the Tropik SS but this is a happy ending


Now that's the kind of happy ending I'd love to have... Wait, that doesn't sound right...

Awesome watch! Congrats!


----------



## cougasaurus

My first post so I hope this an appropriate forum! After much deliberation I decided on a new mid range watch. I was torn between these two:









Left is a Longines Flagship Heritage Silver Dial Automatic Chronograph L27494722
Right is a Longines Master Collection Chronograph Moonphase L27734783

I pulled the trigger on the Moonphase and it is en route to me as we speak!





















I got a great deal from WatchMaxx!


----------



## SteamJ

cougasaurus said:


> My first post so I hope this an appropriate forum! After much deliberation I decided on a new mid range watch. I was torn between these two:
> 
> Left is a Longines Flagship Heritage Silver Dial Automatic Chronograph L27494722
> Right is a Longines Master Collection Chronograph Moonphase L27734783
> 
> I pulled the trigger on the Moonphase and it is en route to me as we speak!
> 
> View attachment 2554266
> View attachment 2554274
> View attachment 2554282


Welcome and congrats! That's a good looking watch. And I see you're in New Brunswick. I used to frequent there when I lived in NJ (Matawan and then Woodbridge). My favorite restaurant is in New Brunswick.


----------



## cougasaurus

SteamJ said:


> Welcome and congrats! That's a good looking watch. And I see you're in New Brunswick. I used to frequent there when I lived in NJ (Matawan and then Woodbridge). My favorite restaurant is in New Brunswick.


Thanks! What restaurant? I'm a pretty serious foodie and the NB restaurant scene has only gotten better in recent years.


----------



## SteamJ

cougasaurus said:


> Thanks! What restaurant? I'm a pretty serious foodie and the NB restaurant scene has only gotten better in recent years.


An Ethiopian restaurant called Makeda. Looking on Yelp it seems as it may have just closed permanently in the last month or so. That's a shame. I used to love that place.


----------



## cougasaurus

SteamJ said:


> An Ethiopian restaurant called Makeda. Looking on Yelp it seems as it may have just closed permanently in the last month or so. That's a shame. I used to love that place.


Yeah I just heard about that as well. It's a shame since that place was great, but I heard there was some shady dealings going on. Owner owing employees thousands etc etc


----------



## blowfish89

I've been grinning all the time since ordering the Damasko, no doubts about that one. 
Rethinking a bit if I should get a Nomos Club instead of the Stowa 1938. :roll:


----------



## DrVenkman

I actually like the looks of the Stowa better.



Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## blowfish89

DrVenkman said:


> I actually like the looks of the Stowa better.


Bradjhomes thinks the same. And I agree. Choice of strap for 1938 is still open for reconsideration.


----------



## goody2141

stick with the Stowa, very classic looking. The Nomos is a little boring to me, but I'm also a chronograph guy


----------



## blowfish89

Straps from the recent Natostrapco sale are here. This is the first time I got a leather nato (Longhorn orange one) but this one's really flimsy.


----------



## DarkShot

So I happened to trade away my SARB065 as I wasn't really bonding with it. What did I trade it for?

Another Cerberus.

tee-hee


----------



## nezadinkzveries

Cheap and yellow from India


----------



## jackrobinson

like millenbop said. check what movement is inside - some kind of seiko movement. then the googleable PDF version user manual will tell you how to adjust the chrono hands.
the running seconds - do not bother. a known quartz phenomena with cheaper quartz movements.



lildrgn said:


> Welp, the Pulsar just showed up. To answer the lume question, this one does have lume, both on the hands, the tip of the second hand, and the pips at each number. Not Seiko bright, but there it is.
> 
> Speaking of the second hand, when pointing straight up at 12, unfortunately it's just to the left or right of the dot. The 6 o'clock second hand is not straight up at 0 position. And the hour counting hand at 3 o'clock appears to be stuck pointing at 9. Forgive my ignorance, but shouldn't that be pointing up when zeroed out?
> 
> It may be exchange/return time for this guy.
> 
> View attachment 2549762
> 
> 
> Edit to add:
> 
> never mind about the 24hr hand. I just realized that it is a 24-hour clock. That sort of makes it cool.  Now if I could get the big second hand and small second hand to hit the marks just right, well, maybe I'll keep it after all.


----------



## Gazza74

Finally got the email that my brown leather strap from Stowa was put in the mail.









I'm going to put it on this


----------



## gunnersfan16

Rarely see this on the forum, but I've coveted it for years, finally bought it... should be delivered this afternoon! Now to pick out some straps for it, any suggestions welcome!


----------



## Quicksilver

Well it took awhile to get here form the seller on Etsy but Wow does he make a nice strap for the money. Great guy to deal with as well. Really Happy


----------



## djkay

Seiko 5 SNKE03K1 from Rakuten


----------



## iTreelex

My mini grail (pic from seller)


----------



## took

took said:


> As of last night this beauty! So hyped cannot wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


She has arrived and I'm in LOVE!









Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## nezadinkzveries

Russian poor mans "Rado" arrived. There was some issues with glass, but seller was very nice and sent me two pieces for replacing. In general watch looks cool. Sorry for bad picture quality..


----------



## knightRider

quicksilver7 said:


> Well it took awhile to get here form the seller on Etsy but Wow does he make a nice strap for the money. Great guy to deal with as well. Really Happy


what watch is that?


----------



## Quicksilver

knightRider said:


> what watch is that?


Magrette PVD chrono.


----------



## ianjw

Always had a thing for a white faced daytona but chances of ever having the means to get my hands on one are slim at best.

Saw the ssb025 on Ratuken for £65 and thought why not?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider

knightRider said:


> Always hanckered for a big chunky diver like the Seiko MM but that was way too expensive. So saw this and couldney resist


It arrived today. Pics in the Dive Watch Forum!


----------



## Quicksilver

Decided to add a pilot back into the collection. Mid size old dial. Hunting for this strap now.


----------



## Quicksilver

One more.


----------



## arktika1148

Oh, how did that happen...


----------



## breezyboi37

This is beautiful! Interested to see how it would look from a wrist shot. It seems rather large?



ianjw said:


> View attachment 2574466
> 
> 
> Always had a thing for a white faced daytona but chances of ever having the means to get my hands on one are slim at best.
> 
> Saw the ssb025 on Ratuken for £65 and thought why not?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## ianjw

Not my pic, stolen from the interwebs...









Doesn't look massive. Specs say 41mm with 20mm lug width.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## breezyboi37

That looks great. There goes more money from my bank account haha thanks!



ianjw said:


> Not my pic, stolen from the interwebs...
> 
> View attachment 2582258
> 
> 
> Doesn't look massive. Specs say 41mm with 20mm lug width.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ciclismosam

My first purchase of 2015 is in the mail. Really excited about this one, my first vintage and one of my grails (cheapest grail too). Wasn't planning on this but found a good one for sale from a member of SCWF and decided to jump on it.


----------



## GoJoshGo

ciclismosam said:


> My first purchase of 2015 is in the mail. Really excited about this one, my first vintage and one of my grails (cheapest grail too). Wasn't planning on this but found a good one for sale from a member of SCWF and decided to jump on it.
> 
> View attachment 2582554
> View attachment 2582594


Congrats! A true classic.


----------



## sinner777




----------



## ciclismosam

GoJoshGo said:


> Congrats! A true classic.


Thanks, definitely a classic...one glance and you know you want one.


----------



## Ten-Ten

I've got this on the way. I opted for the slow boat. They said it could take as much as 35 days. OK. I can be relaxed about it.
Then they sent a tracking number. No!!!! Why?!?!?!


----------



## yankeexpress

Ten-Ten said:


> I've got this on the way. I opted for the slow boat. They said it could take as much as 35 days. OK. I can be relaxed about it.
> Then they sent a tracking number. No!!!! Why?!?!?!
> 
> View attachment 2586730


My Borealis arrived in under 10 days by the slow method and it saved me the customs duty. You should be ok and get it soon. Tracking number may or may not work. Still should arrive soon as the Christmas shipping mess is now past.

Good looking watch, BTW.


----------



## knightRider

arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 2580346
> 
> 
> Oh, how did that happen...


What model is that and cost?


----------



## goody2141

knightRider said:


> arktika1148 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2580346"]2580346[/iurl]
> 
> Oh, how did that happen...
> 
> 
> 
> What model is that and cost?
Click to expand...

Amfibia Turbina
$220


----------



## kmbas

Looking forward to my first Lew and Huey. Orange is a favorite color of mine so I thought this would be a good fit.


----------



## goody2141

Hadley Roma bracelet on the way for the OKeaH
MB4436


----------



## took

Just order a Hirsch strap for the MM300 (fingers crossed it looks good)









Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## Cwall3415

Lightly used Orient Blue Mako in the mail! $65 all in!!


----------



## dan_bsht

Cwall3415 said:


> Lightly used Orient Blue Mako in the mail! $65 all in!!


This is a good catch for sure


----------



## JoeKing

Just arrived:



















In the mail:


----------



## arktika1148

knightRider said:


> What model is that and cost?


Amfibia Turbina Meranom.com

Turbina Amfibia mte. Cheers


----------



## blowfish89

I will post more pictures and initial impressions in the evening but WOW.


----------



## merl

This one









for









This Kevlar one









for


----------



## blowfish89

Damasko DA 44 initial impressions - 
- The watch is amazing, love the color/feel/look of the case, the fit and size
- The hands and markers on the watch are not white, rather a pale or off white - but every picture I have seen makes it seem like a pure bright white which is not the case
- The deployment clasp is a quite weird (pics later), a tang buckle might have been better - I hope the clasp is also made of ice-hardened steel or else it will get scratches - however, after wearing, the fit is great
- The watch is louder (rotor movement) than my other ETA watches
- The bezel action is fluid smooth and no play at all
- The crown action is also great
- Can set both German and English day window, love this
- The watch crystal catches lot of fingerprints but is ultra clear to view from many angles (probably indicative of strong AR coating)
- Greg at Watchmann was courteous and helpful while ordering

EDIT: The bezel is the quietest ever on the Damasko, no 'kat-kat-kat-krrrrr'. Just a slow 'tick'.

Overall, I am really happy with this watch - if this was the only watch I had, I could happily live with it.


----------



## GuessWho

Another old one, 1941 Bulova "Chief"














Found it in a catalog, bottom right corner.







Once I adjust the price for inflation, I realize I got quite the deal; it would be nearly $500 in today's money;-)!

EDIT: Seller misidentified the model, it looks more like a 1942 Banker


----------



## DrVenkman

Congrats blowfish very jealous of the Damasko. 


Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## EL_GEEk

Took advantage of the good sales price and extra discount. Got two for Modding

Pic borrowed from Google image search


----------



## Quicksilver

I think I'm done for 2015. I have Steamj-itis.


----------



## EL_GEEk

quicksilver7 said:


> I think I'm done for 2015. I have Steamj-itis.


Great choice. I pre ordered mine last year.


----------



## blowfish89

I'm done for the year too. Will be strap hunting for the rest of the months (and staying away from the forum).


----------



## EL_GEEk

blowfish89 said:


> I'm done for the year too. Will be strap hunting for the rest of the months.


Dude, seriously you are on a roll. Nope, I'm not jealous. At least that's what I'm telling myself.


----------



## NiceGuyTom

Got the Halios I've been looking for the last month or so ( thanks Hamsik for the smooth transaction )

Great looking watch. Bracelet supposedly in the way.


----------



## SteamJ

quicksilver7 said:


> I think I'm done for 2015. I have Steamj-itis.


Hey I resemble that remark!


----------



## arsenic

I ordered a 20mm Christopher Ward Bader Buckle. Now if they just made a 22mm black & blue toro bravo strap for the bader buckle, I wouldn't have to cut the fixed keeper off mine. For now, that's the plan.


----------



## heirmyles

Been wanting to add a Bambino for a while - now have one en route courtesy of f29!








(pic from W&W)


----------



## blowfish89

Need to finalize the Stowa chrono 1938 black order. A bit distracted by the Stowa Flieger Chrono...

I know everyone seems to like the 1938 chrono but what worries me is that it is fully polished and will be too dressy..


----------



## DrVenkman

I'd say if you're not sure about it, don't get it. It's a cool looking watch, but I'm not sure what you're looking to add to your collection. Hard to compete with that damasko.


Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## blowfish89

DrVenkman said:


> I'd say if you're not sure about it, don't get it. It's a cool looking watch, but I'm not sure what you're looking to add to your collection. Hard to compete with that damasko.


Man, I hate to admit it, but I'm not entirely convinced with this one (which is why I keep going back and forth). The symmetry of the watch is great but the shiny bezel is a bit too thick to my liking as well. I think I will hold back on the chrono purchase (its way too expensive a purchase to not be completely sure of). Also I have too many new watches to rotate through, and the Damasko makes me want to go back to being a one (or three) watch guy. I'll put the Stowa money towards a grail fund, or rather, my first car. The Helgray Silverstone will have to be the only chrono for another year or two.

Also, I am a tool watch guy at heart ;-)


----------



## DrVenkman

Good call. The Stowa looks awesome, but my rule is if you're not sure, don't get it. I've bought too many watches that I've ended up regretting. 


Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## svokaj

This one in the mail.


----------



## Pride

Know what's better than one watch? TWO watches :3 Yes I got 2 Bambinos coming in any day.


----------



## intelops

Sarb035 incomiiiiing! With 6 hirsch straps, including shark...


----------



## TheNightsWatch

Haven't ordered a watch in over a year but I splurged on this one.


----------



## drewcandraw

should be coming in today and will pick it up after work for my trip to Shot Show in Las Vegas, just wanted something cheap and works.


----------



## OneRandomGeek

Taking a gamble on my first couple of Parnis watches. Just ordered a large pilot and a Panerai-esque homage (at least as far as the case goes). Pic's borrowed from the seller.


----------



## tcortinag

This...


----------



## Astraeus

SKX007K2










Still


----------



## Astraeus

for










Because I'm not a strap guy and this is an experiment, I went cheap:


----------



## blowfish89

- Ordered a grey Hirsch Knight for the incoming Halios tropik ss white.
- Canceled the Stowa 1938 order.


----------



## tcortinag

Now it looks as it should, not a fan of rubber straps


----------



## JLesinski

Well the new year is 13 days old and I already have my first watch of the year coming. Simple, cheap, but something I wanted.

(photo from the internet)


----------



## goody2141

^^^
Bout time

You will love it.


----------



## MDFL

EL_GEEk said:


> Took advantage of the good sales price and extra discount. Got two for Modding
> 
> Pic borrowed from Google image search


Congrats! Where'd you find this beauty on sale?


----------



## EL_GEEk

MDFL said:


> Congrats! Where'd you find this beauty on sale?


Thanks. This is the link, however the sale is over now.

http://www.worldofwatches.com/detai...iance_id=186106&promotion_code=TMB11915186106


----------



## svokaj

MDFL said:


> Congrats! Where'd you find this beauty on sale?


Now, due to low yen they are very good priced on rakuten, here is a couple of links:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/rakuten-buying-experience-skx007-1288658-21.html
seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: skx


----------



## JLesinski

goody2141 said:


> ^^^
> Bout time
> 
> You will love it.


Good to hear. I suspect the strap needs to be replaced?


----------



## EL_GEEk

svokaj said:


> Now, due to low yen they are very good priced on rakuten, here is a couple of links:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/rakuten-buying-experience-skx007-1288658-21.html
> seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: skx


This are definitely better prices.


----------



## DrVenkman

Just arrived and I love it. I was concerned it might be too big for my 7" wrist. It definitely has presence but doesn't feel oversized. It looks like it has some overhang but it doesn't. The strap just wears awkward, I assume it'll break in. I love the feel of manually winding the Unitas movement.

















Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## blowfish89

Very well done Venkman, it seems a good fit. Now show us the displayback and the lume. Watches always appear bigger in wristshot pictures than they actually wear on wrist.


----------



## DrVenkman

Ask and ye shall receive,

















Lume in my closet after a dose of my streamlight

Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## blowfish89

Yeah I think I really need this watch now. :-d


----------



## DrVenkman

It's a keeper. I was never one for pilot watches or bronze, my first of both and I love it. 


Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## SteamJ

DrVenkman said:


> Just arrived and I love it. I was concerned it might be too big for my 7" wrist. It definitely has presence but doesn't feel oversized. It looks like it has some overhang but it doesn't. The strap just wears awkward, I assume it'll break in. I love the feel of manually winding the Unitas movement.
> 
> View attachment 2617466
> 
> 
> View attachment 2617442
> 
> 
> Sent from my device using the interwebs


Congrats! I had one briefly. I found it a little too big for my 7.5" wrist but there's no denying the quality and the beauty of it. Wear it in good health!


----------



## cirian75

this










I was stuck for ideas so I asked the A"ffordable" team

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/your-mission-should-you-choose-accept-1429658.html


----------



## goody2141

Paid for, now just have to wait for it to ship overseas

Vratislavia Conceptum









Now I'm wondering if the VK64 Movement will fit in it. Looked at the specs at thought that I saw that both are the same size. They both run 60min @9 and [email protected] with date @6


----------



## dan_bsht

goody2141 said:


> Paid for, now just have to wait for it to ship overseas
> 
> Vratislavia Conceptum
> 
> View attachment 2621378
> 
> 
> Now I'm wondering if the VK64 Movement will fit in it. Looked at the specs at thought that I saw that both are the same size. They both run 60min @9 and [email protected] with date @6


Where did you find this beauty?


----------



## yankeexpress

Red dial


----------



## goody2141

Poland.

A member posted a prototype pic a long time ago. I instantly went crazy for it. I contacted the people responsible for producing it and found out that this color was all spoken for in a limited run of 150 or 100. However, they had a silver/black one that had open spots. I signed up. Got it, while being an awesome looking watch, I already have two prototipos with light dials. Sold my silver/black, this one popped up and I had to snag it.

If you are interested in trying to get in on their other LE's, go to Time and Passions website and send them an email through there. You can also contact them through facebook. They have a yellow/black and a green/silver planned. They have been making them in runs of 100 each it seems. I think the newer ones will have the vk64 movement instead of the OS21.


----------



## brandon\

brandon\ said:


> I have a late Christmas present coming. My wife asked me for a list of watches that I'm interested in so she could get me a watch for Christmas. She couldn't decide and threw the decision over to me. That went well - I finally ordered it today. I couldn't decide what I wanted. I had this and a SKX009 on the list. And I have some cash from a previous sale sitting in my PayPal account. So I thought about adding that to the budget my wife proposed and getting an Alpinist or a Sumo. But I just wasn't digging the green dial of the Alpinist or the size or lugs of the Sumo. And ever since learning about the Seiko meca-quartz chrono movement, I haven't been able to shake it. So I have an SSB005 on the way and I'll have an SKX009 on the way shortly.


Here it is&#8230;



















It's a really dark blue. The bracelet is complete junk - it's on par with Vostok bracelets. I'm thinking of doing myself a favor and throwing it away. Other than that, there is not much more to say about it. The fit and finish is what you would expect on a low-end Seiko. The movement is ultimately what I was after and it's cool. I had another Seiko chronograph that wasn't the mecaquartz movement and I ended up flipping it - the detail and and everything on that watch was top notch, but the movement was very boring. This watch is kind of the opposite - the fit and finish and detail is acceptable and the movement is sweet. To be quite honest, if this watch wasn't a Seiko, I'd be turned off. But I have a lot of respect for and a lot of faith in Seiko, so hopefully it grows on me with time.

I have been on a quartz spree lately (I sold two automatics then bought three quartz), I am on to my next acquisition to break that:


----------



## amvbfm

goody2141 said:


> Poland.
> 
> A member posted a prototype pic a long time ago. I instantly went crazy for it. I contacted the people responsible for producing it and found out that this color was all spoken for in a limited run of 150 or 100. However, they had a silver/black one that had open spots. I signed up. Got it, while being an awesome looking watch, I already have two prototipos with light dials. Sold my silver/black, this one popped up and I had to snag it.
> 
> If you are interested in trying to get in on their other LE's, go to Time and Passions website and send them an email through there. You can also contact them through facebook. They have a yellow/black and a green/silver planned. They have been making them in runs of 100 each it seems. I think the newer ones will have the vk64 movement instead of the OS21.


Contacted them through Facebook and found them to be very helpful until I had a problem with the payment method. Haven't received any update about alternate methods despite a couple of messages after that. Just hope they are busy and not ignoring the issue. Really hoping that I get one of these.


----------



## amvbfm

Incoming: Orient Bambino ER24005W.


----------



## Sarosto

Thanks to a sale on Longislandwatch


----------



## cirian75

Sarosto said:


> Thanks to a sale on Longislandwatch
> 
> View attachment 2625578


wow, thats very nice, model number ?


----------



## Sarosto

CEV0M001W


----------



## cirian75

Sarosto said:


> Thanks to a sale on Longislandwatch
> 
> View attachment 2625578


Amazons pics do it no favours

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Orient-CEV0M001W-Jewel-Automatic-White/dp/B002LE7B5U


----------



## dan_bsht

amvbfm said:


> Contacted them through Facebook and found them to be very helpful until I had a problem with the payment method. Haven't received any update about alternate methods despite a couple of messages after that. Just hope they are busy and not ignoring the issue. Really hoping that I get one of these.


There are 2 on sale in the sales' forum. Sorry I couldn't copy the link on taptalk. Those were posted 2 days ago


----------



## Aitch

Apparently OEM Seiko jubilee bracelet for my modded 6309-729 diver.


----------



## Ten-Ten

After a few days of the tracking number stalled at the docks in Lisbon, it looks like my watch has departed New York. Who knows? It may be here by Saturday!!! I hope so. No mail on Monday.



Ten-Ten said:


> I've got this on the way. I opted for the slow boat. They said it could take as much as 35 days. OK. I can be relaxed about it.
> Then they sent a tracking number. No!!!! Why?!?!?!
> 
> View attachment 2586730


What? No picture showing? Can't get everyone excited without a picture. Here you go:







second edit: It looks like there's 2 pictures now. ;^)


----------



## blowfish89

^"I never wanted a collection. I wanted a variety. 
Now, I seem to have an accumulation."

;-):-d:roll:b-)


----------



## JLesinski

New Seiko just arrived. Overall I'm very happy with it.

The Amazon description was incorrect (not a surprise) but it isn't a big deal. Amazon says it's a sapphire crystal when it's definitely a hardlex. For what I paid though I definitely expected it to be the hardlex. It also wears a pinch small and surprisingly smaller than other 42mm watches that I have. Given that I'll wear this mainly in more business type settings, wearing on the small side is no problem at all since that is the more formal look. There is a bit of play in the pushers for the chrono but the click is unmistakeable and crisp.

I love the movement in it. Even though it's a quartz movement the second hand does 5 steps between seconds giving it the appearance of an auto in addition to allowing people with better eyes than I have to use the chronograph to measure as precise as 2 tenths of a second. I initially didn't like the sub dial at 3, which is just a slaved 24hr indicator. I would have liked it to be able to be set independently providing a gmt or second time zone function. The indicator has grown on me though and it doesn't bother me that it's slaved rather than being a gmt or hour accumulator.

The hands on the sub dial at six and three are a smooth convex shape, rather than possessing the definitive peak that the hour and minute hands possess. While disappointing, it's not like anyone glancing at the watch will ever notice. I need to get my face right up near the dial in order to see it. Finally the strap that it comes on is complete junk, but that was to be expected as well

the green hue is from a desk lamp









And over by a window in an attempt to get some natural light


----------



## brandon\

brandon\ said:


> Here it is&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a really dark blue. The bracelet is complete junk - it's on par with Vostok bracelets. I'm thinking of doing myself a favor and throwing it away. Other than that, there is not much more to say about it. The fit and finish is what you would expect on a low-end Seiko. The movement is ultimately what I was after and it's cool. I had another Seiko chronograph that wasn't the mecaquartz movement and I ended up flipping it - the detail and and everything on that watch was top notch, but the movement was very boring. This watch is kind of the opposite - the fit and finish and detail is acceptable and the movement is sweet. To be quite honest, if this watch wasn't a Seiko, I'd be turned off. But I have a lot of respect for and a lot of faith in Seiko, so hopefully it grows on me with time.


After less than one day, I am sending it back.

I am pretty underwhelmed with the overall quality of it. And I found a flake floating around between the crystal and dial - I think it's either paint or chrome - but it's pretty noticeable. And seeing it in the light of day, it was either worn and returned or NOS. It definitely is not worth what I paid.

I have my eye on this one now:










I am just after a Seiko Mecaquartz and the micros are too expensive. Any recommendations?


----------



## millenbop

brandon\ said:


> After less than one day, I am sending it back.
> 
> I am pretty underwhelmed with the overall quality of it. And I found a flake floating around between the crystal and dial - I think it's either paint or chrome - but it's pretty noticeable. And seeing it in the light of day, it was either worn and returned or NOS. It definitely is not worth what I paid.
> 
> I have my eye on this one now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just after a Seiko Mecaquartz and the micros are too expensive. Any recommendations?


Not sure how much the Seiko was, but Fossil have mecha-quartz for $150


----------



## goody2141

brandon\ said:


> After less than one day, I am sending it back.
> 
> I am pretty underwhelmed with the overall quality of it. And I found a flake floating around between the crystal and dial - I think it's either paint or chrome - but it's pretty noticeable. And seeing it in the light of day, it was either worn and returned or NOS. It definitely is not worth what I paid.
> 
> I have my eye on this one now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just after a Seiko Mecaquartz and the micros are too expensive. Any recommendations?


The Fossil
Fossil Del Rey Chronograph Leather Watch - Black| FOSSIL&reg Dress


----------



## blowfish89

No. 94 is here.


----------



## misc320

Came in the mail today. Big thanks to another member here.


----------



## WorthTheWrist

Just arrived: Seiko SKX007K. I jumped on that $129 World of Watches deal everybody was talking about in the, "I Saw A Bargain" thread. Love it already and can see this is going to be a heavy rotation watch for me.


----------



## goody2141

I really need to get one of these sometime. I can't believe one just sold for $100 because of a scratch on the front and back crystal. I wish I could have got to that one in time.



misc320 said:


> Came in the mail today. Big thanks to another member here.


Got the bracelet in for the OKeaH, probably going to go back, not really a fan. Too shiny


Have this one coming now


----------



## SteamJ

goody2141 said:


> I really need to get one of these sometime. I can't believe one just sold for $100 because of a scratch on the front and back crystal. I wish I could have got to that one in time.
> 
> Got the bracelet in for the OKeaH, probably going to go back, not really a fan. Too shiny
> 
> 
> Have this one coming now
> 
> View attachment 2633778


I agree it's not a great fit for it. The new one looks better but I see the Okeah on mesh as the ideal look. I'll be curious to see the new bracelet though. The Okeah is a beautiful piece and deserves the perfect bracelet.


----------



## DarkShot

Whelp, looks like I've made my first purchase of the new year.

And that's another micro brand I can strike off the list, too.


----------



## Astraeus

And another 007 found its way onto another wrist, finally*:










* Customs AND carrier took their time AND charged a compensation fee for my bliss.


----------



## 93EXCivic

I went a bit crazy yesterday on eBay.









50th Anniversary of end of WWII 'Diriskie ($6+$15 shipping)










Velcro strap. I have wanted to try on of these out and I got this one for $5+ $3 shipping.








These two. Honestly just wanted it for the Vostok case for a mod I am going to be building. $4+$6 shipping








This Arabic world timer with dual rotating bezels. IT needs some work but it is kinda a neat project. $4.50 + $3 shipping.

Total spent $46.50. Reason for the this insanity on another forum some posted seeing who could by the most watch for $6 not including shipping.


----------



## Adubree86




----------



## James_




----------



## GuessWho

At it again, this time I got a new watch box (this will be # 4) to contain my collection







And of course what good is a box without a watch to put in it? Got another Bulova tank style watch, circa 1937


----------



## KrisOK

I found an Awesome deal at Ashford on this ladies Bulova Precionist. $138 with an Ebates coupon code. Should make a nice anniversary/Valentine's Day present for my wife.


----------



## misc320

goody2141 said:


> I really need to get one of these sometime. I can't believe one just sold for $100 because of a scratch on the front and back crystal. I wish I could have got to that one in time.
> ]


Sorry, I beat you to it. I had promised myself to not buy anything for a few months but as soon as I saw it the promise went out the window.


----------



## Auspaul

KrisOK said:


> I found an Awesome deal at Ashford on this ladies Bulova Precionist. $138 with an Ebates coupon code. Should make a nice anniversary/Valentine's Day present for my wife.


Nice looking watch I am sure your wife will like it I is up to $280 now


----------



## zephyrnoid

This interesting watch is touching down any day now


----------



## blowfish89

This is for everyone who asked me for more pictures (and those who didn't but I know would still enjoy them) - https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/three-three-recent-acquisitions-strap-changes-pictures-1444514.html


----------



## Cwall3415

On a spending spree.... First a G shock gw2310-FB, then I found a Blue Mako for $65, and now this....
http://www.gshock.com/resource/img/products/watches/xlarge/GD400-9_xlarge.png


----------



## KrisOK

Auspaul said:


> Nice looking watch I am sure your wife will like it I is up to $280 now


Nope, it's still available, I just checked. You have to put the watch into the shopping basket and apply code *AFFBRIGHT138*. This is like the 6th or 7th watch that I've bought from Ashford using Ebates coupon codes. Every time, the prices are SIGNIFICANTLY lower than I can fins anywhere else on the planet. The main limitation is that they usually only have codes for Bulova, Hamilton, Rado, Movado and Calvin Klein, with a sprinkling thrown in from other brands. That's OK with me though, because I really like Hamilton and Bulova.


----------



## fofofomin

B day present to myself!


----------



## 120

Busy week!











































Note: the parts don't _necessarily_ go with the watches - but I've got a few ideas going...;-)

Cheers!


----------



## The Watcher

^ you're inside my mind! 1st two watches also, but different mods - january will be something else indeed!


----------



## blowfish89

Tried on a Swatch Sistem51 today at Glendale Galleria. Was very close to an impulse buy but didn't.


----------



## GUTuna

Incoming is my first Bullhead Chrono - A Citizen 8110A - Variant 67-9011


----------



## OvrSteer

Not the most revolutionary post in here recently, but I've been wanting an SNKN01 Recraft ever since they came out in SE Asia. I finally jumped on one that was priced well:









And four NATO straps from natostrapco (although not for the Recraft.)

I thought I was going to escape January unscathed. Curse you sale prices!


----------



## blackhawk163

came in not some 10 minutes ago  It's so tiny.


----------



## Carpetface

...coming at some point in the next 4 weeks...


----------



## Carpetface

...and for everyday I've ordered....


----------



## WorthTheWrist

Just got the Omega Lexington Automatic Day-Date dress watch I picked up on sale for $99 from Island Watch. I"m seriously surprised, in an impressed way. The bracelet isn't the most substantial, but it's decent. But this watch is made by its textured dial and domed mineral crystal. It has a great vintage dress watch vibe about it. WAY more watch for the money than I expected.


----------



## DarkShot

It finally arrived. Feels good.


----------



## EL_GEEk

DarkShot said:


> It finally arrived. Feels good.


Mine should get here on Friday. I believe I got the last one on the site. I've been wanting one since they first came out. How are you liking it?


----------



## DarkShot

EL_GEEk said:


> Mine should get here on Friday. I believe I got the last one on the site. I've been wanting one since they first came out. How are you liking it?


Yeah I've wanted one since I came across them and lucked out when I saw the blue ones in stock.

I'm really liking it. Gonna withhold my opinion of the bracelet till a few days wear. Its lighter than I expected but surprisingly comfortable and fits well.

Perhaps my favorite aspect is the distortion of the dial from the domed crystal, its absolutely wonderful.


----------



## Sarosto

WorthTheWrist said:


> Just got the Omega Lexington Automatic Day-Date dress watch I picked up on sale for $99 from Island Watch. I"m seriously surprised, in an impressed way. The bracelet isn't the most substantial, but it's decent. But this watch is made by its textured dial and domed mineral crystal. It has a great vintage dress watch vibe about it. WAY more watch for the money than I expected.
> 
> View attachment 2685186
> View attachment 2685194
> View attachment 2685202


Me too, ordered on friday, n my doorstep on monday, and I'm in Europe!

The watch is really beautiful, but the bracelet is, at best, flimsy, I already ordered a blach padded hirsch to go with it.


----------



## ChronoTraveler

sinner777 said:


>


Sweet! Where did you get it?


----------



## GUTuna

Seiko Alba "UFO" V707-OA20 Quartz. Have not purchased a quartz watch in awhile. So I suppose my love of Seiko wins out!


----------



## SteamJ

GUTuna said:


> Seiko Alba "UFO" V707-OA20 Quartz. Have not purchased a quartz watch in awhile. So I suppose my love of Seiko wins out!
> 
> View attachment 2694154
> View attachment 2694162


Very nice. I've been really tempted by these before so I'd love your take on it. Congrats!


----------



## TheNightsWatch

I have a bit of buyer's remorse on my black Bulova. It really doesn't mesh with my work attire at all...it'll be cool for summer though. I think I did better this time around:


----------



## waterdude

No shame in my game. I'm back to the cheapies.


----------



## cirian75

mk.ultra said:


> I have a bit of buyer's remorse on my black Bulova. It really doesn't mesh with my work attire at all...it'll be cool for summer though. I think I did better this time around:
> 
> View attachment 2698882
> 
> 
> View attachment 2698890


What model is that ?


----------



## TheNightsWatch

cirian75 said:


> What model is that ?


SNE331, I was torn between that and the silver case/navy dial SNE329. Both are relatively new models I think. Will post pics of it on Monday! Unfortunately the strap won't be here for awhile. I really don't like the canvas.


----------



## Loofa

found good deal on ebay


----------



## yankeexpress

Just delivered via USPS


----------



## DesertZero

I am a victim of WUS yet again. I saw in a thread totally unrelated to the GPT-2 that it could be had for $100 off. Went to the site and immediately bought one. I need a beefy watch in my life that I won't be afraid of beating up.

Pic via countycomm.com:


----------



## dan_bsht

Was an impulse buy, I placed an offer and it was accepted! Anyways this beauty should be on her way soon


----------



## joepac

Just won this yesterday. Won't get here till mid March. 😢


----------



## OvrSteer

The watch was delayed in shipping, but the straps from NATOStrapCo showed up today. Very nice. Pics of the four straps (for $32!) and on some of the intended target watches.


----------



## yankeexpress

DesertZero said:


> I am a victim of WUS yet again. I saw in a thread totally unrelated to the GPT-2 that it could be had for $100 off. Went to the site and immediately bought one. I need a beefy watch in my life that I won't be afraid of beating up.
> 
> Pic via countycomm.com:
> 
> View attachment 2705178


Yea, actually $110 dollars off! Nice snag! There may not be too many left.


----------



## mardibum

Been a while since I had any income. Expecting this in today. Buzzing

Pic stolen from web


----------



## waterdude

Just grabbed one of these







It's another cheapy, and my entire collection is now worth less than half the value of the last watch I sold. I'm feeling so liberated that I've also quit wearing my bra. :-d


----------



## SteamJ

waterdude said:


> Just grabbed one of these
> View attachment 2711033
> 
> It's another cheapy, and my entire collection is now worth less than half the value of the last watch I sold. I'm feeling so liberated that I've also quit wearing my bra. :-d


Not bad, but not really my style. The like is for your new found freedom!


----------



## OvrSteer

Well the SNKN01 finally showed up! I ducked home at lunch to pick up the package.









I'll have to do more photography and a more detailed writeup later, but my first impression is definitely a wow. The Sunburst is crazy on this model. The specific one I got unfortunately has a tiny speck of dust under the crystal that nobody but a WIS would notice, but I don't think it's likely I'll go through the hassle of returning it.

Anyway-- this isn't really an appropriate review thread, but I'll try to follow through later with more impressions. In the meantime, the SNKM/SNKN Recrafts with the square case are definitely watches that look better in person than on the Internet...


----------



## Jaded Albion

So uhh...I haven't been around in a while. But i finally bought a real watch...









(SARB035)


----------



## volforty

Just won this in an auction on ebay


----------



## ChiefWahoo

And suddenly I'm inspired to start shopping for affordables on eBay. . .


----------



## Gazza74

Well, I wasn't supposed to be buying any more watches for a while.......but I couldn't pass up the opportunity to get this off f29. It'll keep my white Certina company.


----------



## DrVenkman

Mini grail incoming. Sold a a couple watches, had a little extra cash and snagged this on the sales forum. Can't wait.

(Seller's pic)

Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## Bradjhomes

The blue one


----------



## EL_GEEk

Bradjhomes said:


> The blue one
> View attachment 2722297


Nice Brad. Where are these from?


----------



## Bradjhomes

Steveostraps


----------



## Carpetface

My 1970's NOS Chateau Racing Chrono arrived this morning....love it.


----------



## Carpetface




----------



## Mediocre

My first Fortis is on the way


----------



## Parkgate

A Tissot Quickster G1 T13 Chrono white face with all papers, box. etc.....due on Tuesday.....bought whilst still cheap (ish). A stylish 42mm thats not a diver or a dress, yay!!


----------



## goody2141

I love that Fortis. I'll probably end up with the Poljot version some day.


----------



## Mediocre

goody2141 said:


> I love that Fortis. I'll probably end up with the Poljot version some day.


Thanks, I am pretty excited.....Got lucky on E-bay!


----------



## MP83

Mediocre said:


> My first Fortis is on the way
> 
> View attachment 2725849


That's a beautiful watch, what's the name/model number?

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## goody2141

MP83 said:


> That's a beautiful watch, what's the name/model number?
> 
> Sent from my magic brick


Search for Fortis Flieger, or I believe it is this model 595.10.46.1

Poljot makes one that is a lot cheaper, but takes some time to find. I usually search ebay for Poljot Aviator


----------



## Mediocre

goody2141 said:


> Search for Fortis Flieger, or I believe it is this model 595.10.46.1
> 
> Poljot makes one that is a lot cheaper, but takes some time to find. I usually search ebay for Poljot Aviator


Thanks, I just made it back on here lol. You are right, I rarely ever see the Poljot come up for sale, especially pre-owned!


----------



## Blurter

Blue Sumo on the way. I've been avoiding these since I first joined WUS because of the lack of sapphire and small lug spacing. But having recently acquired an old 6105-8110 and liking it very much despite the 19mm lugs, I decided I'd get one of these. The case is intriguing. I can always add a sapphire later.?


----------



## MP83

This strap










Sent from my magic brick


----------



## WalshWatch

Jaded Albion said:


> So uhh...I haven't been around in a while. But i finally bought a real watch...
> 
> View attachment 2715553
> 
> 
> (SARB035)


I've got one of these coming by the end of the week. How are you liking yours? 
Nice picture by the way.

Mike


----------



## Jaded Albion

WalshWatch said:


> I've got one of these coming by the end of the week. How are you liking yours?
> Nice picture by the way.
> 
> Mike


That's a shamelessly stolen pic lol. I'll be getting mine this weekend, I'll probably make an actual thread about it or post it in WRUW.


----------



## WalshWatch

Jaded Albion said:


> That's a shamelessly stolen pic lol. I'll be getting mine this weekend, I'll probably make an actual thread about it or post it in WRUW.


Ha. The date should have tipped me off. If it's as nice as I'm expecting I'll be adding to the incoming with a strap or two for it as it looks like a watch that can match just about anything.


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## dan_bsht

blowfish89 said:


>


Nice catch!


----------



## blowfish89

daniel_h said:


> Nice catch!


Thanks. It was a very impulsive purchase, straight from the first page of Watchrecon. I would never have searched for 'vintage Omega' myself. And I don't know much about the movement either. I just wanted a vintage watch to use occasionally as a dress watch. It was a great price (f29). The seller was really helpful and answered all my amateur questions.


----------



## dan_bsht

blowfish89 said:


> Thanks. It was a very impulsive purchase, straight from the first page of Watchrecon. I would never have searched for 'vintage Omega' myself. And I don't know much about the movement either. I just wanted a vintage watch to use occasionally as a dress watch. It was a great price (f29). The seller was really helpful and answered all my amateur questions.


I know exactly what you are talking about 
I bought myself a vintage Benrus last week.


----------



## TheNightsWatch

SOMEBODY STOP ME! God I love affordables. I just bought 3 watches within the course of 2 weeks after a 2 year sabbatical. somehow I justified it because the total cost of all 3 was well under $300.


----------



## Deltasleep

Android Silverjet is in the mail. Was on sale on their website for 75 bucks.


----------



## MP83

The black dial once just arrived, picked it up from the sales forum:









Sent from my magic brick


----------



## tcortinag

This!! From Rakuten at $127, shipping included.

Will be looooong days until I receive it.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

blowfish89 said:


>


You are on a roll! Congrats. I don't get into vintage non-divers much, but the DeVilles are my favorite.


----------



## millenbop

Finally decided on blue. See you in June!


----------



## kmbas

I've got an Obris Morgan Explorer II and an Erroyl E30 Heritage Rose on the way.


----------



## brandon\

tcortinag said:


> This!! From Rakuten at $127, shipping included.
> 
> Will be looooong days until I receive it.


I just ordered one from The Watchery for $150 including shipping - which is still a good deal. But $130 is pretty insane and a no-brainer.


----------



## brandon\

I think I finally have my crap together.

I saw the Autodromo Prototipo (well beyond my budget) and went on a mission to find a 60s/70s style racing chronograph - I was also pretty set on the mecaquartz movement.

...

My first try was the Seiko SNDF93:










It was a sweet watch. It looked great, had the aesthetics I was after, and fit my wrist well. But it didn't have the mecaquartz movement and I just couldn't shake it. I owned it for about a month and flipped it.

...

Then I picked up a Seiko SSB005:










The watch was cheap. I put up with it for a day only because it was a Seiko. I then noticed some flaws and and could tell it was not new as advertised. It was sent back.

...

Then I saw the SSB095 (I'll get to that in a second). I couldn't find it anywhere reliable south of $200. At that price, I may as well go for the Helgray Silverstone. But I settled for the black dial SSB097:










It was a fantastic watch. It is everything I expect from a Seiko - solid feeling, good attention to detail, etc, etc, etc... I thought this one was a keeper. But really, I need another black dial watch like I need another hole in my head. But I sent it back because...

...

A Seiko SSB095 turned up on Amazon for a good price fulfilled by Amazon. I requested a return on the SSB097, packaged it up, dropped it off, and placed the order for the SSB095:










So this is the one I have in the mail. And I think it will be a keeper.

...

And as an added bonus, I had some money sitting in my PayPal account from previous sales and this seemed like a good deal for $150. (I know Rakuten has them cheaper right now, but meh. I'll get it relatively quick - at least quicker than from Japan via Rakuten.)










I have not handled a SKX007/009. And I've been thinking of adding a blue dial to my collection (I'm wishing I would have got my Inox in blue, but the black is still a great color for that watch). I know the 009 is almost black, but technically it's blue and the bezel is blue/red - so there is that.

...

But this has been carrying on for some time. I've considered buying one watch with the budget for both of these. I considered a Sumo or Alpinist or Armida or Borealis - but ultimately nothing really grabbed me. So I stuck with getting a mecaquartz chrono and then went with a forum favorite. You really can't go wrong with a couple of Seikos, right?


----------



## goody2141

The Seiko SCED023 that I bought in Dec from Rakuten took less than a week to arrive. Its not as slow as China. Just a heads up


----------



## blowfish89

ChiefWahoo said:


> You are on a roll! Congrats. I don't get into vintage non-divers much, but the DeVilles are my favorite.


Oh, you should see the back.


----------



## m0rt

Two watches incoming. The first one is a Lew and Huey Cerberus, the second one since USA lost the first one. And now, with the snowstorm on the eastern seaboard is gonna be an even longer wait. Well well, I'm waiting for something good. Pic from the Internet :









The other one is a Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage, incoming from Lew in Poland. His picture :










February's gonna be great


----------



## SteamJ

m0rt said:


> Two watches incoming. The first one is a Lew and Huey Cerberus, the second one since USA lost the first one. And now, with the snowstorm on the eastern seaboard is gonna be an even longer wait. Well well, I'm waiting for something good. Pic from the Internet :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other one is a Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage, incoming from Lew in Poland. His picture :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> February's gonna be great


I so wish that Vratislava was an automatic. Such a beautiful watch.


----------



## Quicksilver

2 Straps incoming (5 weeks away) so maybe slightly incoming?





Will put them on my Halios watches (not sure if they will work on the white dial Tropik though. The Delfin should be happy with them though.


----------



## waterdude

quicksilver7 said:


> 2 Straps incoming (5 weeks away) so maybe slightly incoming?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will put them on my Halios watches (not sure if they will work on the white dial Tropik though. The Delfin should be happy with them though.


Don't eat that yogurt if this stuff is 5 weeks away.


----------



## merl

SteamJ said:


> I so wish that Vratislava was an automatic. Such a beautiful watch.


+1


----------



## Gazza74

Better late than never (referring to me posting here, rather than how quickly this arrived from the sender).

My new (to me) black Certina DS-1 arrived at my office this morning. The condition is better than what the seller described, and I'm really happy with this one. Here's a couple of quick snaps.

View attachment 2770138


----------



## OneRandomGeek

Apparently I am suddenly independently wealthy... at least I am acting like it. I already have 3 watches incoming, the 2 Parnis that I posted about earlier and my Makara Hawksbill Sea Turtle, which should be here in mid to late February. So why else would I have just ordered 2 Steinharts, an OVM and an Ocean Black, unless I found myself suddenly independently wealthy... :think:

Anyway, here they are, in the order that I ordered them. All pics borrowed...














































I must be out of my mind... o|


----------



## EL_GEEk

Just got this bracelet for my Blue Tropik SS 









And now I'm on my way to pick this up







not my pick.

Yes, 2 blue dials on bracelet. What can I say, I love blue dials.


----------



## WatchNut22

I have a quickly developing chrono issue














































Rick


----------



## KrisOK

Well... I've already fallen off of my 'Savings Plan' horse this year. I've always liked Bulova Precisionist watches, but until recently I had never seen this one:









It's a model 96B183. It's sporty enough with the chrono to be considered a casual watch, and elegant enough to be worn with a suit. I got it at a good price from Amazon at $211.

It arrived today, and when I realized that it had 24mm lugs, I immediately switched out the bracelet out for the custom leather strap that I won at the Dallas GTG last year. I've been going through a strap phase recently, and have been waiting on a good candidate for that strap. At 44mm, this watch has quite a presence. This is my first Precisionist chronograph, and I was intrigued by one of the features. The pusher at 8 changes the large second hand from chrono mode to a standard sweep second mode without running the sub-dials. As always, the 36K beats per hour that is the hallmark of the Precisionist runs the sweep second as smooth as butter. My ONLY complaint is that it has ZERO lume. Nothing, nadda, zip. On another style watch, say a diver, that would have been a deal breaker. I likes me some lume! But on this watch it doesn't really bother me.


----------



## GoJoshGo

I've got one of these bad boys waiting at the Fedex depot waiting for me to dig my car out of a snowbank tomorrow morning. Seriously, I picked the worst place to park ever before this storm. NYC didn't get all that much snow, but my car is right at a curve where all the plows dumped all the snow from all the streets. I started digging today, but will have more work to get in motion tomorrow.









This is the biggest break from my self imposed $500ish price limit (also pushed by a few other watches, I'll readily admit). I'm super stoked! It's on bracelet, but I also ordered the silicone strap to go along with it.


----------



## The Watcher

WatchNut22 said:


> I have a quickly developing chrono issue
> 
> Rick


...welcome to the chrono brotherhood...come on in...


----------



## DarkShot

EL_GEEk said:


> Just got this bracelet for my Blue Tropik SS
> 
> And now I'm on my way to pick this up
> not my pick.
> 
> Yes, 2 blue dials on bracelet. What can I say, I love blue dials.


You'll love the Huldra man. It's a beaut.


----------



## Mrilk

Hi Everyone. I've been a lurker on these boards for the past few months and have finally decided to join.

Someone posted one of these a while back and I instantly fell in love. I got mine in yesterday and threw a rally strap on it.


----------



## dan_bsht

Mrilk said:


> Hi Everyone. I've been a lurker on these boards for the past few months and have finally decided to join.
> 
> Someone posted one of these a while back and I instantly fell in love. I got mine in yesterday and threw a rally strap on it.


I love his timex, if only it was auto 
Will get one for sure along the way.
Wear yours in good health


----------



## robcrotty

Ordered off ebay...a 1985 Seiko 4205


----------



## Adubree86

Picked up a grail...


----------



## Bradjhomes

Adubree86 said:


> Picked up a grail...
> View attachment 2782690


Whoa, congrats. Nice pickup.


----------



## blowfish89

Me too, its the one on the bottom left (seller's pic)  more 


Adubree86 said:


> Picked up a grail...


I think I have to take a break.


----------



## goody2141

Got a notice for my Vratislavia Conceptum, will be picking that up tomorrow.

Bracelet came in for the OKEAH, I think I like it. Might re-brush it, the brushing is a little rough. But it was a $12 bracelet.


[URL=http://s298.photobucket.com/user/goody2141/media/Russian/20150129_164332_zps56xts6ap.jpg.html]

came out a little blurry


----------



## arsenic

I ordered a Gigandet G2-010 from an eBay seller. Mtrshop24 in Germany. The seller will not ship to the US so a member of this forum, mardibum, stepped up and agreed to forward the watch to me. I bought it and it is on the way to him right now. I can't wait to get it. I'm excited.


----------



## EL_GEEk

blowfish89 said:


> Me too, its the one on the bottom left (seller's pic)  more
> 
> I think I have to take a break.


Dude, you are in a serious roll. Congrats!


----------



## Jpstepancic

Just watched he'd one sell on eBay for 1225. I was shocked.



Adubree86 said:


> Picked up a grail...
> View attachment 2782690


----------



## mardibum

arsenic said:


> I ordered a Gigandet G2-010 from an eBay seller. Mtrshop24 in Germany. The seller will not ship to the US so a member of this forum, mardibum, stepped up and agreed to forward the watch to me. I bought it and it is on the way to him right now. I can't wait to get it. I'm excited.


Hahaha . Wont be long now . From bonnie Scotland


----------



## thefatboy

Just won this on the bay. I doubt it's original but I like the look, I have a fascination with square and tonneau case watches, and it was only a fiver including postage!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

Adubree86 said:


> Picked up a grail...
> View attachment 2782690


My favorite Hamilton. Congrats!



blowfish89 said:


> Me too, its the one on the bottom left (seller's pic)  more
> 
> I think I have to take a break.


Wow, you've been seriously picking up some winners. I'm a huge Sinn fan so I can understand why that was your grail. Congrats!


----------



## sunny27

My first Seiko is on its way - SGEE55


----------



## Kubby

thefatboy said:


> Just won this on the bay. I doubt it's original but I like the look, I have a fascination with square and tonneau case watches, and it was only a fiver including postage!
> View attachment 2787338
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great Purchase! lets hope its a good 'un.

Good luck.

K.


----------



## thefatboy

Kubby said:


> Great Purchase! lets hope its a good 'un.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> K.


Thanks Kubby, I'll uncross my fingers when it arrives to snap some piccies.....


----------



## SteamJ

thefatboy said:


> Just won this on the bay. I doubt it's original but I like the look, I have a fascination with square and tonneau case watches, and it was only a fiver including postage!
> View attachment 2787338
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The grey ring around the dial is what the Indian sellers do in order to fit a dial into a case that wasn't designed for it. Basically they took a smaller round dial and put it into the square case and painted a grey ring to hide that it doesn't fit. Of course all that really matters is if you like it so I hope you do.


----------



## bigclive2011

Oris Altimeter, will post pics when it arrives.

Looks big and interesting.


----------



## m0rt

m0rt said:


> Two watches incoming. The first one is a Lew and Huey Cerberus, the second one since USA lost the first one. And now, with the snowstorm on the eastern seaboard is gonna be an even longer wait. Well well, I'm waiting for something good. Pic from the Internet :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other one is a Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage, incoming from Lew in Poland. His picture :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> February's gonna be great


The Cerberus seems to have gotten held up in transit somewhere between the south of Sweden and a bit further up where I live. That's better than the last one, and I hope they find it again over the weekend. But, the Vratislavia showed up! YAY!


----------



## goody2141

Mine too





m0rt said:


> The Cerberus seems to have gotten held up in transit somewhere between the south of Sweden and a bit further up where I live. That's better than the last one, and I hope they find it again over the weekend. But, the Vratislavia showed up! YAY!


----------



## Parkgate

Tissot T13 Chrono


----------



## Adubree86

Thank You Sir. Due to Arrive Monday



Bradjhomes said:


> Whoa, congrats. Nice pickup.


----------



## Adubree86

Actually I was watching the one on ebay. Picked this one up before. The ebay one had a reserve that wasn't met.



Jpstepancic said:


> Just watched he'd one sell on eBay for 1225. I was shocked.


----------



## blowfish89

2-day priority mail took 8 days but its here - my first vintage watch. An Omega Deville which is 20 years older than I am.


























34mm Omega and 40mm VSA alliance


----------



## Jpstepancic

Adubree86 said:


> Actually I was watching the one on ebay. Picked this one up before. The ebay one had a reserve that wasn't met.


I can't say I'm surprised it didnt meet the reserve.


----------



## Adubree86

Jpstepancic said:


> I can't say I'm surprised it didnt meet the reserve.


Ya that would be super cheap


----------



## blackdot

Out of sheer curiosity.










Well, I may just have a weak spot for quirky divers.


----------



## blackhawk163

This will be mine next week. It was a tough choice as I wanted Tissot, however this just pulled at me like the gravity of a black hole


----------



## brandon\

brandon\ said:


> I think I finally have my crap together.
> 
> I saw the Autodromo Prototipo (well beyond my budget) and went on a mission to find a 60s/70s style racing chronograph - I was also pretty set on the mecaquartz movement.
> 
> ...
> 
> My first try was the Seiko SNDF93:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a sweet watch. It looked great, had the aesthetics I was after, and fit my wrist well. But it didn't have the mecaquartz movement and I just couldn't shake it. I owned it for about a month and flipped it.
> 
> ...
> 
> Then I picked up a Seiko SSB005:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The watch was cheap. I put up with it for a day only because it was a Seiko. I then noticed some flaws and and could tell it was not new as advertised. It was sent back.
> 
> ...
> 
> Then I saw the SSB095 (I'll get to that in a second). I couldn't find it anywhere reliable south of $200. At that price, I may as well go for the Helgray Silverstone. But I settled for the black dial SSB097:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a fantastic watch. It is everything I expect from a Seiko - solid feeling, good attention to detail, etc, etc, etc... I thought this one was a keeper. But really, I need another black dial watch like I need another hole in my head. But I sent it back because...
> 
> ...
> 
> A Seiko SSB095 turned up on Amazon for a good price fulfilled by Amazon. I requested a return on the SSB097, packaged it up, dropped it off, and placed the order for the SSB095:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this is the one I have in the mail. And I think it will be a keeper.
> 
> ...
> 
> And as an added bonus, I had some money sitting in my PayPal account from previous sales and this seemed like a good deal for $150. (I know Rakuten has them cheaper right now, but meh. I'll get it relatively quick - at least quicker than from Japan via Rakuten.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not handled a SKX007/009. And I've been thinking of adding a blue dial to my collection (I'm wishing I would have got my Inox in blue, but the black is still a great color for that watch). I know the 009 is almost black, but technically it's blue and the bezel is blue/red - so there is that.
> 
> ...
> 
> But this has been carrying on for some time. I've considered buying one watch with the budget for both of these. I considered a Sumo or Alpinist or Armida or Borealis - but ultimately nothing really grabbed me. So I stuck with getting a mecaquartz chrono and then went with a forum favorite. You really can't go wrong with a couple of Seikos, right?


So, here they are&#8230;



















I'm happy with my picks. I think these are with me for the long-run.*

* I've said that before.


----------



## blowfish89

Loads of gratitude to the forum member who offered me the watch. I think this can be my only mechanical chrono forever.


----------



## uvalaw2005

Just grabbed one of these on the last day of Chip's sale.

I need another black diver like I need a hole in the head, but between the sale and the plummeting Euro, I could not resist at ~$300 shipped:


----------



## JohnQFord

*Maranez Rawai*


----------



## DC guy

Victorinox Swiss Army Infantry 2nd Time Zone 24799. From the era when Swiss Army Brands Inc. (SABI) was not totally owned by Victorinox and did not put "Victorinox" under the logo. Also from the era when 39mm was not considered a ladies size.


----------



## John10

blowfish89 said:


> Loads of gratitude to the forum member who offered me the watch. I think this can be my only mechanical chrono forever.


That looks excellent, congrats! I change my mind all the time on what my planned watch acquisitions are, but the Sinn 103 has been a consistent target of mine. I'm trying to wait until late summer/fall to justify buying one (hopefully celebrating a few big accomplishments this year) but I wouldn't be surprised if I end up buying early haha.

I've got a Poljot Aviator 3133 on the way, wasn't planned but it seems semi-rare and was a decent deal on ebay. I wanted a mechanical chrono/really dig the pilot looks. Will probably switch it onto oil tan brown leather.


----------



## ABD69

Hopefully this will be in this week.....|>:-d I`v been hit hard by the bug, I can see this hobby is going to bankrupt me. :-x


----------



## blowfish89

John10 said:


> That looks excellent, congrats! I change my mind all the time on what my planned watch acquisitions are, but the Sinn 103 has been a consistent target of mine. I'm trying to wait until late summer/fall to justify buying one (hopefully celebrating a few big accomplishments this year) but I wouldn't be surprised if I end up buying early haha.


Great pick on the Poljot congrats.

The Sinn 103 is to me what the Speedy Pro is to many - the one watch which will go with every strap and which does everything. The original Speedy was a little too plain for me (and expensive as well).

I'm not buying any more watches till the end of the year. I plan to buy a couple of nice straps at 20mm (fitting both the Sinn and Damasko). The first is a custom cordovan zulu on order with JankoXXX (who I found on the "Show Your Damasko" thread). I'll likely be going to cloverstraps for the second one (after the first one arrives).


----------



## DrVenkman

I've been obsessed with a compressor style and since I can't afford this:









Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## DrVenkman

DrVenkman said:


> View attachment 2820194
> 
> 
> I've been obsessed with a compressor style and since I can't afford this:
> 
> View attachment 2820234
> 
> 
> Sent from my device using the interwebs


And I got this used on the sales forum so it's like with the two combined I have a Longines!









(Pic stolen from web)

Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## joepac

OneRandomGeek said:


> Apparently I am suddenly independently wealthy... at least I am acting like it. I already have 3 watches incoming, the 2 Parnis that I posted about earlier and my Makara Hawksbill Sea Turtle, which should be here in mid to late February. So why else would I have just ordered 2 Steinharts, an OVM and an Ocean Black, unless I found myself suddenly independently wealthy... :think:
> 
> Anyway, here they are, in the order that I ordered them. All pics borrowed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must be out of my mind... o|


What model is that white dial Parnis chronograph?


----------



## joepac

goody2141 said:


> Mine too


Do any of you guys know a way to order a vratislavia conceptum without Facebook?


----------



## dan_bsht

joepac said:


> Do any of you guys know a way to order a vratislavia conceptum without Facebook?


There are 2 for sale by a fellow member "lew" you will find them in the sales forums, sorry don't know how to attach the links on taptalk


----------



## dan_bsht

joepac said:


> What model is that white dial Parnis chronograph?


Only Liv Morris sells this, on ebay or directly from his website. He made this brand "Parnis germany" also he has few pilot liv morris watches they look interesting


----------



## joepac

daniel_h said:


> Only Liv Morris sells this, on ebay or directly from his website. He made this brand "Parnis germany" also he has few pilot liv morris watches they look interesting


He/she has got quite a site. I like that there are various movements and styles you don't see on eBay. Thanks for the link. 👍


----------



## ironborn

Morning everyone. I'm a modest collector of affordables, and I've been lurking here for quite a while, finally decided to post as I have an Alpha in the mail. 
Should arrive in a few days, all fingers crossed. Very excited! Looks like this will be my last piece for a while, 
as money turned out to be a bit tighter than expected. Will have to focus on straps instead. (pic stolen from interwebz)


----------



## GuessWho

Picked up a cheap one in an auction















Almost forgot I ordered one of these last night as well:


----------



## Adubree86

It has arrived.


----------



## zerin

Looking forward to my first auto, an Android Divemaster Espionage 2, and a matching leather bracelet.


----------



## goody2141

Hope you are prepared for its size, it is big. I have one. It is a great watch, very nice quality. But it is a beast. Make sure you buy a nice thick strap for it. There is also a nice thick bracelet that works well with it.

Either check out watchadoo or bandfever on ebay for bracelets.
But this one is heavier, and has been very good for me.
New Heavy Strap 22 24 26 Thick 6 mm Brushed Solid Stainless Bracelet Watch Band | eBay



zerin said:


> Looking forward to my first auto, an Android Divemaster Espionage 2, and a matching leather bracelet.


----------



## zerin

goody2141 said:


> Hope you are prepared for its size, it is big. I have one. It is a great watch, very nice quality. But it is a beast. Make sure you buy a nice thick strap for it. There is also a nice thick bracelet that works well with it.
> 
> Either check out watchadoo or bandfever on ebay for bracelets.
> But this one is heavier, and has been very good for me.
> New Heavy Strap 22 24 26 Thick 6 mm Brushed Solid Stainless Bracelet Watch Band | eBay


I specifically wanted a big watch, i ordered a 24mm leather band from cheapestnatostraps because i had a discount. If that looks too flimsy, i'll try my luck with your suggestions. Thanks for your input.


----------



## goody2141

The watch is very top heavy, so you will definitely need a band or bracelet that will balance it out.

Here's mine on the bracelet linked in the other post


----------



## Javam

Been a while since I posted anything, partly due to life getting in the way, but I figured a new arrival justified a return:










Supplied strap was poor (as expected) so I have replaced with a Hirsch diamond calf, but swapped the Rodina buckle over (kept the Hirsch tang).

Also have a fine mesh band on the way for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

Congratulations !


Adubree86 said:


> It has arrived.
> View attachment 2825858


----------



## ironborn

zerin said:


> I specifically wanted a big watch, i ordered a 24mm leather band from cheapestnatostraps because i had a discount. If that looks too flimsy, i'll try my luck with your suggestions. Thanks for your input.


I own one of these 24mm leather nato's from Sofie, and I can tell you they are NOT flimsy, rather on the contrary they are extremely durable and thick. I think you will be fine using it!


----------



## zerin

ironborn said:


> I own one of these 24mm leather nato's from Sofie, and I can tell you they are NOT flimsy, rather on the contrary they are extremely durable and thick. I think you will be fine using it!


I have a couple of natos from Sofie, however i'm referring to the bands (two piece). It shipped this morning so i guess we'll find out in a few days...


----------



## adamv13




----------



## DC guy

Here she is on my 6" wrist. Didn't even have to use the last hole on the strap. It looks very sharp! Expected the "cream" dial to be more beige, not just white, but I don't care. My only problem will be dealing with the inevitable scratches to the perfect mirror finish on the bezel and clasp.

DC Guy


















DC guy said:


> Victorinox Swiss Army Infantry 2nd Time Zone 24799. From the era when Swiss Army Brands Inc. (SABI) was not totally owned by Victorinox and did not put "Victorinox" under the logo. Also from the era when 39mm was not considered a ladies size.


----------



## amp74

Victorinox classic chrono blue. Won on the bay. Sellers pic.


----------



## dan_bsht

amp74 said:


> View attachment 2834418
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victorinox classic chrono blue. Won on the bay. Sellers pic.


I have this particular watch, and it is an adorable piece with nice bracelet with solid end links. Great cat h.
Mine says hi


----------



## soulbazz

Today at work I removed my watch so it wouldn't get damaged (it is only a Citizen NY0040, but I like it a lot). Mid way through the job I was doing, I needed to record the time of a task....it was this incident that led me to the conclusion that i NEEDED a G-shock.

Yup, needed, definitely needed. It's just a coincidence that this particular watch has been in my Amazon cart for over a year... totally unrelated coincidence ... after all I needed this G-shock


----------



## DC guy

Hi-fives for the Swiss Army lovers club! The chrono is beautiful in blue. I notice you both got ones with the red logo instead of silver. I prefer it like that, especially against the blue face. 

Cheers,
DC Guy


----------



## ironborn

ironborn said:


> Morning everyone. I'm a modest collector of affordables, and I've been lurking here for quite a while, finally decided to post as I have an Alpha in the mail.
> Should arrive in a few days, all fingers crossed. Very excited! Looks like this will be my last piece for a while,
> as money turned out to be a bit tighter than expected. Will have to focus on straps instead. (pic stolen from interwebz)
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2823498&d=1422871309"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Have to eat my own words here, apparently there has been some sort of delay, and I will have to wait even longer for my sweet, sweet watch fix. Going on 15 days, it'almost inhumane.


----------



## thefatboy

SteamJ said:


> The grey ring around the dial is what the Indian sellers do in order to fit a dial into a case that wasn't designed for it. Basically they took a smaller round dial and put it into the square case and painted a grey ring to hide that it doesn't fit. Of course all that really matters is if you like it so I hope you do.


Thanks Jason, that explains a lot, I did some searching for a vintage model that may have looked like that but couldn't find anything. I'll see how it is when it arrives and, if it's no good, I haven't lost much luckily. If it keeps time and doesn't look too bad though, happy days! Cheers.


----------



## JohnQFord

*Just Arrived ... Right out of the box ... New Maranez Rawai:































View attachment 2842778


















*


----------



## SteamJ

Final payment made and this one should be en route shortly, if not already.


----------



## GoJoshGo

With the strong dollar lately, I finally broke down and put in a preorder on one of these:


----------



## rwe416

That blue/silver one is beautiful. Where could I find one of those? I tried google but I am finding nothing.



SteamJ said:


> I so wish that Vratislava was an automatic. Such a beautiful watch.


----------



## amp74

daniel_h said:


> I have this particular watch, and it is an adorable piece with nice bracelet with solid end links. Great cat h.
> Mine says hi


Lovely watch. I'm curious about what color the blue shows in real life. Is it a denim blue or depending on the light can it show navy?


----------



## amp74

DC guy said:


> Hi-fives for the Swiss Army lovers club! The chrono is beautiful in blue. I notice you both got ones with the red logo instead of silver. I prefer it like that, especially against the blue face.
> 
> Cheers,
> DC Guy


I much prefer the traditional red shield as well to the newer chromed colorless versions. The flair is gone without it!!!


----------



## dan_bsht

amp74 said:


> Lovely watch. I'm curious about what color the blue shows in real life. Is it a denim blue or depending on the light can it show navy?


It is a bit lighter than denim blue, with very nice sunburst, plays well with the subdials.


----------



## JAndrewC

This guy arrived today. I "made an offer" on eBay and feel like I got a bargain. The pushers control the month and date, even though they sort of appear to be trying to look like Chrono pushers. The bezel has a kind of glossy finish with rounded edges that maybe doesn't look quite as impressive as other, more expensive watches, but the detail on the dail is neat and very cool looking. It looks chunky on my wrist and has some heft. The silicone strap is comfy and looks nice; I'm having second thoughts about my original plan to throw this on the NASA Omega Speedy Velcro strap that I picked up recently. Overall I'm extremely happy. This is my first 'unboxing' on Watchuseek and probably won't be my last.


----------



## SteamJ

rwe416 said:


> That blue/silver one is beautiful. Where could I find one of those? I tried google but I am finding nothing.


They're here: CWS Sokó? 1000 - gerlach.org.pl

As I understand it, they're building them one at a time by hand so they can only get out a small number per day so I would imagine that ordering it now would put it shipping some time in March.


----------



## EL_GEEk

This is how my February is looking like so far. Thank god it's a short month ;-)


----------



## dan_bsht

EL_GEEk said:


> This is how my February is looking like so far. Thank god it's a short month ;-)


Great watches, haven't seen this steiny before. Haven't been on their website for sometime. Dammit I think I will visit it today!


----------



## Gazza74

daniel_h said:


> Great watches, haven't seen this steiny before. Haven't been on their website for sometime. Dammit I think I will visit it today!


It's not on their website....it's a special edition they created for a Spanish watch forum I believe. There are some old threads on WUS about it, which I found by a google search.


----------



## EL_GEEk

daniel_h said:


> Great watches, haven't seen this steiny before. Haven't been on their website for sometime. Dammit I think I will visit it today!


Thanks. It's actually a 2010 LE model designed for the Spanish Forum "Relojes Especiales". I manage to get one from a member from that fora.


----------



## dan_bsht

EL_GEEk said:


> Thanks. It's actually a 2010 LE model designed for the Spanish Forum "Relojes Especiales". I manage to get one from a member from that fora.


Congratulations, wear it in good health


----------



## FMB42

My PayPal bill. Ouch!


----------



## Allesaufgruen

I got lucky a couple of weeks ago and won three auctions on the bay.

Still incoming:

Vostok Amphibia:









and the one I don't know anything about:

Slava Automatic (model unknown as of now):


----------



## cirian75

This tool kit just arrived to see if I can revive 3 old watches


----------



## Javam

Mesh strap has arrived for the Rodina:









I like the look, but I went too cheap on the strap so a higher quality one will have to follow.

And maybe get a finer mesh one for the other half of my default 'work watches' at the same time:


----------



## Kubby

I've just pulled the trigger on one O'these.










You may remember the Starfish (skz281) of a couple of years back. The colours were usually Black and silver, Orange and silver and the rather disgusting (IMO) Black and Gold. I always fancied the Orange so when this came up, New and boxed at a decent price It became an itch.

7S36 movement with 20mm lugs that take the Monster bracelet of which I have two spare.

Here on monday

K.


----------



## jespersb

Just purchased a used Traser H3 P 6600 Shadow. I personally prefer a Shadow over the MIL-G variant, which I feel is to hard in the contrast between the black casing and the "chalk white" markings. This one is more subtle but readability is still sky high. Nothing like waking up in the morning and that Trigalight lume is 100% clear after a long dark night..









Also just pre-ordered the G.Gerlach Enigma. There will be 3 additional colors available, and I'll be able to chose my favorite before delivery in 2nd quarter 2015. It's my firsts cushion case watch and first chronograph, so I'm quite exited about this one.









That was this week alone...gonna drive the mrs crazy. ;-)


----------



## SteamJ

Kubby said:


> I've just pulled the trigger on one O'these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may remember the Starfish (skz281) of a couple of years back. The colours were usually Black and silver, Orange and silver and the rather disgusting (IMO) Black and Gold. I always fancied the Orange so when this came up, New and boxed at a decent price It became an itch.
> 
> 7S36 movement with 20mm lugs that take the Monster bracelet of which I have two spare.
> 
> Here on monday
> 
> K.


Very nice one, Kubby! I had the black version and I sold it a while ago but I do miss it. Perhaps I'll have to watch out for an orange dial. Wear it in good health!


----------



## Kubby

SteamJ said:


> Very nice one, Kubby! I had the black version and I sold it a while ago but I do miss it. Perhaps I'll have to watch out for an orange dial. Wear it in good health!


Thanks, J. There are still 3 left HERE... Enabler? Moi??

K.


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator

Kubby said:


> I've just pulled the trigger on one O'these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may remember the Starfish (skz281) of a couple of years back. The colours were usually Black and silver, Orange and silver and the rather disgusting (IMO) Black and Gold. I always fancied the Orange so when this came up, New and boxed at a decent price It became an itch.
> 
> 7S36 movement with 20mm lugs that take the Monster bracelet of which I have two spare.
> 
> Here on monday
> 
> K.


That 12 o'clock hour marker reminds me of something...


----------



## Dan_957

Got a good deal on this, should arrive sometime in the next 5-10,...


----------



## Kubby

thelawnmoweroperator said:


> That 12 o'clock hour marker reminds me of something...


Yes, its very similar to the one on the Sumo.

(Which was nearly called something else because of it... )

K.


----------



## SteamJ

I was done with new watches but I couldn't pass this deal up. SNKN01 on the bracelet and almost new for far less than it normally goes for.


----------



## m92110

Scored this one this morning on the sales forum. Delivery set for Saturday. Too bad Tissot got rid of the Rally bracelet in the current model of the PRS516. That's really what set this one apart. I got the silver face version for my father a couple years ago. It's one of the best "bang for the buck" watches in my opinion.


----------



## tcortinag

Finally!!! Arrived today and I'm very pleased and great price.


----------



## sduford

tcortinag said:


> Finally!!! Arrived today and I'm very pleased and great price.


Three pictures of the box and one of the watch?


----------



## mjbernier

This one arrived in the mail a couple of days ago, but only this evening did I have enough time to size the bracelet. I know a lot of folks here don't like quartz watches, but they make up about 2/3 of my collection. I've been fascinated with the Bulova "Precisionist" quartz movement since it came out a few years ago, and when I saw this one offered NOS at 70% off list price it was hard to turn down. If you've never seen a Precisionist movement, they're pretty neat. For one thing, the quartz crystal vibrates at a higher rate than a standard quartz, supposedly making them super-accurate (the claim is accuracy within 10 seconds a year rather than 15 seconds a month); for another, the higher vibration translates into a smooth sweeping second hand that looks like you're wearing an automatic. This is actually my second Precisionist, but it's also the first square-cased watch I've owned since my LCD digital days back in the 80s. It's a good fit on my 7-inch wrist, and about the largest size I would feel comfortable wearing:

























Mike


----------



## DarkShot

Couldn't help it, finally pulled the trigger.


----------



## EL_GEEk

DarkShot said:


> Couldn't help it, finally pulled the trigger.


Congrats man. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Caleamon

Well, I'm just starting out in terms of building up a collection. I'm pretty new to this whole caper, so while I see plenty of photos of watches I like, I'm trying to get a few different ones on my wrist for a while and see where my interest really lies. I currently own a Tissot PR 50 and a Christopher Ward C5.

To that end, I've made a couple of well-priced 2nd hand purchases. I don't live in the U.S. so they were shipped to my wife's work and she is bringing them back tomorrow. These are photos she sent me, I don't know why she managed to take them at a tiny resolution but given that she was surprised by the 2 watch packages that arrived for her at work.... I'm just going to let the poor photography slide on by...


----------



## OmarShablotnik

I'm super jazzed about this acquisition. The job of acquiring it has been memorable and fun! But now, it's on it's way.

Citizen VO10-6611H


----------



## tcortinag

sduford said:


> Three pictures of the box and one of the watch?


I couldn't upload any more, I tried several times, but it only displayed loading and do nothing  
I'll post later in wruw


----------



## SteamJ

OmarShablotnik said:


> I'm super jazzed about this acquisition. The job of acquiring it has been memorable and fun! But now, it's on it's way.
> 
> Citizen VO10-6611H
> 
> View attachment 2872225
> 
> 
> View attachment 2872233


I love that case. Congrats!


----------



## OmarShablotnik

SteamJ said:


> I love that case. Congrats!


Here's another pic of the same model that I found, gives a much better overall perspective view of the case. Yeah, it's rad.


----------



## SteamJ

OmarShablotnik said:


> Here's another pic of the same model that I found, gives a much better overall perspective view of the case. Yeah, it's rad.
> 
> View attachment 2873337


Yeah, that really highlights it nicely. I definitely love that style. Another watch to add to the list for one day.


----------



## OmarShablotnik

I joke about "hunting for Sasquatch" or "looking for the Loch Ness Monster" when it comes to some pieces. This definitely fell in to that category.

I'm still a bit stunned with how I pulled this deal together and how it was located. I'll have to tell the story some time. 

It was *not* purchased from a classified ad, auction, resale or other store, and it's coming from overseas.


----------



## SteamJ

OmarShablotnik said:


> I joke about "hunting for Sasquatch" or "looking for the Loch Ness Monster" when it comes to some pieces. This definitely fell in to that category.
> 
> I'm still a bit stunned with how I pulled this deal together and how it was located. I'll have to tell the story some time.
> 
> It was *not* purchased from a classified ad, auction, resale or other store, and it's coming from overseas.


Sounds like a thread is in order.


----------



## OmarShablotnik

SteamJ said:


> Sounds like a thread is in order.


I'll type it up when it gets here, that way I can add some relevant pics. b-)


----------



## ironborn

It finally arrived! Very happy. Tried to take some cool photos for you guys. I used my phone so they might not be the best quality. Bracelet is flimsy, but I knew that before ordering it. Will put it on a leather nato and upload some new pics in a bit.


----------



## ironborn

On a brown leather strap!


----------



## Kubby

Arrived this morning. Less than 24 hours from order to delivery. Impressed.

Ok, a staged photo, admittedly but, apart from a little padding this is what you get. Tag, Book, Warranty, Decent Cushion box inside outer box Oh and an Skz281 Starfish.









Stripped off and onto the wrist on its rubber strap. The same strap available for the BFK. Nice, comfortable and softer than a Z22 









However, as I said yesterday, I have a couple of Monster Bracelets hanging around and its the correct bracelet. So on with one O'them...









Cant see this leaving in the near future, if at all, All being well...









So, there we are. Happy Bunny.

Thanks to TimemasterUK

K.


----------



## m0rt

So, a Lew and Huey Cerberus (production no 6 actually), the second one after the first one disappeared in the and Chris was gracious enough to send a new one, arrived an hour ago after spending approx one week in Swedish customs (and they wanted a hefty sum of money of course).

After a quick bracelet resizing...










Will post better stuff tomorrow


----------



## ctzfan

My incoming second automatic watch pics..



















Due to arrive in the next 9 hours and would be on my wrist then..


----------



## EL_GEEk

OmarShablotnik said:


> I'll type it up when it gets here, that way I can add some relevant pics. b-)


Can't wait to read that thread. Congrats on the pick up Omar. I'm with J, it's an awesome case and watch.


SteamJ said:


> I was done with new watches but I couldn't pass this deal up. SNKN01 on the bracelet and almost new for far less than it normally goes for.
> 
> View attachment 2866745


Nice pick up Jason. I ordered the green version and returned it, just didn't bond with it. That looks nice on the bracelet. Nice cushion shape and comfortable to wear.


----------



## EL_GEEk

I'm heading out of town for work for 7 weeks, so of course I have to bring all my watches. So I got me this


























Pics from Amazon


----------



## kyliebert

German Invasion!! Newbie to the German World...cant wait to add to my collection!














The Laco will be here tomorrow per tracking! The Junkers just shipped yesterday from Germany.


----------



## cuica

kyliebert said:


> German Invasion!! Newbie to the German World...cant wait to add to my collection!
> 
> The Laco will be here tomorrow per tracking! The Junkers just shipped yesterday from Germany.


These Junkers have great looks, I have a few of them on my Amazon basket. A review would be great!


----------



## goody2141

OmarShablotnik said:


> I'm super jazzed about this acquisition. The job of acquiring it has been memorable and fun! But now, it's on it's way.
> 
> Citizen VO10-6611H
> 
> View attachment 2872225
> 
> 
> View attachment 2872233


Do want!!!

Very nice!


----------



## m0rt

m0rt said:


> So, a Lew and Huey Cerberus (production no 6 actually), the second one after the first one disappeared in the and Chris was gracious enough to send a new one, arrived an hour ago after spending approx one week in Swedish customs (and they wanted a hefty sum of money of course).
> 
> After a quick bracelet resizing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post better stuff tomorrow


Promised better stuff and here it is:


----------



## mardibum

This

Picture stolen from the Web


----------



## savedbythebell

Finally a sub 40mm vintage esque dress watch. From the Sales forum.


----------



## arktika1148




----------



## wtma

Ordered a 1MWF Kirova Chronograph (matte case, white hands) from ruscamera a couple of weeks ago, and now it's on the way. It's just departed from transit in Singapore last time I checked, hopefully it'll be in my hands this week. Also ordered 2 nato straps with matte blasted finished hardware from Dagaz to match the matte watch case. If I'm lucky it will arrive in the same week. So far I found Dagaz nato/zulu straps are of very good quality (if not the best), even better than those from Maratac.

Here are some pics from the sellers:


----------



## GUTuna

A Parnis Automatic - 39mm - Stainless case - silicone strap


----------



## Gisae

SKX007K2

I am going to combine the SKX with this dial. My first attempt at modding a watch.


----------



## m0rt

I have a strapcode endmill bracelet for my Vratislavia Conceptual Heritage Chrono incoming. 









And an Assolutamente strap for my Magrette Moana Pacific blue.


----------



## Agent Sands

I pulled the trigger on a Bulova Precisionist Claremont. I really shouldn't have, but hey, the price was good and I've been wanting a Precisionist for a while.


----------



## jmat321

Newest addition


----------



## dbsylvia

Avi-8 Hawker Harrier II

Sorry no pic at this time. I will upload a few when it arrives some time next week.


----------



## elconquistador

Christopher Ward 5 day in blue. Somewhere over the Atlantic right now.


----------



## SteamJ

dbsylvia said:


> Avi-8 Hawker Harrier II
> 
> Sorry no pic at this time. I will upload a few when it arrives some time next week.


You better! ;-)


----------



## blowfish89

I want to buy one of the (rather expensive) Hirsch performance straps in black/red for my Damasko. Robby or Andy (or something else) ?

Also this one for the gf.


----------



## Cavestory

finally arrived


----------



## wtma

Cavestory said:


> finally arrived


Beautiful!!


----------



## zerin

goody2141 said:


> Hope you are prepared for its size, it is big. I have one. It is a great watch, very nice quality. But it is a beast. Make sure you buy a nice thick strap for it. There is also a nice thick bracelet that works well with it.
> 
> Either check out watchadoo or bandfever on ebay for bracelets.
> But this one is heavier, and has been very good for me.
> New Heavy Strap 22 24 26 Thick 6 mm Brushed Solid Stainless Bracelet Watch Band | eBay


Well, you weren't kidding:


----------



## sinner777

NOS Darwil. with velvet pouch. and factory sticker on the back. just the way they were bought in 70-ies. only opened for service.





oh and this one from the same seller..for a friend.

why are all the cool watches lately for my friends?


----------



## mardibum

Went a bit mad this week. Two out two incoming . Now waiting on this from Germany


----------



## JLesinski

Cavestory said:


> finally arrived


Dear Lord that is beautiful. What's the model no.? I can't quite read the caseback


----------



## whoa

mardibum said:


> Went a bit mad this week. Two out two incoming . Now waiting on this from Germany


Also a very nice watch!

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## millenbop

JLesinski said:


> Dear Lord that is beautiful. What's the model no.? I can't quite read the caseback


SEIKO BRIGHTZ Automatic SDGZ013 500pcs Limited Edition | seiyajapan.com


----------



## GoJoshGo

millenbop said:


> SEIKO BRIGHTZ Automatic SDGZ013 500pcs Limited Edition | seiyajapan.com


I was eying that watch covetously the other day, and just couldn't make the dollars make sense. Great pickup!


----------



## dbsylvia

dbsylvia said:


> Avi-8 Hawker Harrier II
> 
> Sorry no pic at this time. I will upload a few when it arrives some time next week.


Was able to get a picture of what my new Avi-8 Hawker Harrier II will look like when it arrives.


----------



## dbsylvia

SteamJ said:


> You better! ;-)


I posted a website pic of what it will look like, not the same as a new arrival wrist shot. I should received it on the 17th


----------



## OneRandomGeek

One of my Parnis watches finally arrived. I am pleasantly surprised!

















Still pending my Makara Sea Turtle, Steinhart OVM and Ocean Black.


----------



## peaceonearth

soulbazz said:


> Today at work I removed my watch so it wouldn't get damaged (it is only a Citizen NY0040, but I like it a lot). Mid way through the job I was doing, I needed to record the time of a task....it was this incident that led me to the conclusion that i NEEDED a G-shock.
> 
> Yup, needed, definitely needed. It's just a coincidence that this particular watch has been in my Amazon cart for over a year... totally unrelated coincidence ... after all I needed this G-shock
> 
> View attachment 2834746


I have this one in white and it's a nice model -- does everything you'd want for a surfing/diving G-Shock without having one of those giant cases. Have fun with it.


----------



## savedbythebell

What model is that? Shes a beauty!



Cavestory said:


> finally arrived


----------



## thefatboy

Well, my Indian-born ebay cheapster arrived and, as Jason spotted, it's a round dial in a square case. I have to say, even though or perhaps because it's a Fronkensteen, I'm charmed by it! Needs a new strap but it'll definitely get some wrist time....








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mardibum

New strap for my incoming Seiko snzh53k1. 

And another for the incoming junkers bauhaus. 

That's me done (for now)


----------



## GuessWho

Another vintage Russian


----------



## savedbythebell

Another Cracking Orient - The Vintage .


----------



## OvrSteer

Android Antiforce Chrono

Because I'm a sucker and I bought 3 watches this year so far. VK64 Mecaquartz movement, and darn it, it was on sale.


----------



## tmronin

there i was, watching Justified on the couch with my wife and getting ready for a long night of editing afterwards...she asked what I would like for my birthday next month? hmmm...a new black monster would be awesome.

Well, if you find one you like, let me know, she says.

wandered over to f29...and dammit! there it was:








Thanks Radar1 for having the J1 Black Monster I wanted...can't wait to get it. I guess I'll have to wrap it up and acted surprised next month. LOL!


----------



## joepac

SteamJ said:


> I was done with new watches but I couldn't pass this deal up. SNKN01 on the bracelet and almost new for far less than it normally goes for.
> 
> View attachment 2866745


Where'd you find the grey dial with a bracelet? I only see the leather band for the grey and the bracelet on the green. Very nice by the way. Wear it well!


----------



## Astraeus

'Originally', it came like this:










That bracelet didn't work, for too many reasons. Being a bracelet guy, I tried out a better one ('better' in terms of build quality):










Alas. You folks here did nothing to warn me that the new bracelet didn't help, optics-wise. I had to find that out all by myself. I did.

Being a bracelet guy, I (hesitantly) ordered... a... strap... Quite cheap (to put it mildy), still a considerable risk.

Meanwhile it has arrived, and I succeeded in assembling the combo, and... I like it:



















Will I wear it? Probably not too often. But it looks like my first formal 'dresser' has materialised.


----------



## DrVenkman

Couldn't pass on a couple affordables:

Zelos Chroma on the sales forum:









Sale on Maratac's. $199 right now!









Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## m0rt

All my packages arrived on the same day. But I didn't order the red/white/blue nato... hmm...










Time to put these on my watches...


----------



## Johnny Boy

Probably not a favourite brand for many but sold by a few decent UK jewellers. I do like the look of some of the Jorg Gray models and at the full RRP of £665, reduced down to £94 I couldn't pass up the chance of a bargain. The low price being the justification for yet another watch purchase. Model JG9100-14.
Obviously for the full price there are much better options, however I think it's a good deal and offers value for money. Not my pictures:


----------



## OvrSteer

Johnny Boy said:


> Probably not a favourite brand for many but sold by a few decent UK jewellers. I do like the look of some of the Jorg Gray models and at the full RRP of £665, reduced down to £94 I couldn't pass up the chance of a bargain. The low price being the justification for yet another watch purchase. Model JG9100-14.
> Obviously for the full price there are much better options, however I think it's a good deal and offers value for money. Not my pictures:


Whenever you want to show off the watch, you should keep this picture _on file_.

;-)

I hope you enjoy it. My understanding is that they're good watches when you're not paying the inflated prices they normally try to ask for now.


----------



## OneRandomGeek

Just ordered a Prometheus Piranha w/black dial. Stupid favorable exchange rate is going to bankrupt me...


----------



## goody2141

what bracelet is that?



m0rt said:


> All my packages arrived on the same day. But I didn't order the red/white/blue nato... hmm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to put these on my watches...


----------



## SteamJ

This is going to require some post purchase flipping but I caved and got this for a good deal off the bay. Considering it's like new and comes with a black Isofrane, an unopened orange Isofrane and a bonus Zixen mesh I couldn't pass it up.









Also the Aquadive BOR bracelet to go with it (ordered separately from AD).


----------



## EL_GEEk

SteamJ said:


> This is going to require some post purchase flipping but I caved and got this for a good deal off the bay. Considering it's like new and comes with a black Isofrane, an unopened orange Isofrane and a bonus Zixen mesh I couldn't pass it up.
> 
> View attachment 2934530
> 
> 
> Also the Aquadive BOR bracelet to go with it (ordered separately from AD).
> 
> View attachment 2934538


Awesome J. I love me the Aquadive, but I'm afraid it's too big for me. Good catch.


----------



## jmat321

My orange Gerlach Otago arrived today. Going to be my last purchase for a while, need to sell a few watches to make room.


----------



## MEzz

jmat321 said:


> My orange Gerlach Otago arrived today. Going to be my last purchase for a while, need to sell a few watches to make room.
> 
> View attachment 2935026


Famous last words

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## m0rt

goody2141 said:


> what bracelet is that?


Strapcode endmill (for the Vratislavia).


----------



## ciclismosam

Received some goodies from Steinhart today. Bracelet for the ocean two and rubber for the Apollon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goody2141

m0rt said:


> Strapcode endmill (for the Vratislavia).


Would love to see the pics on the watch. I have 3 bracelets that I'm trying out with it. Two cheap ebay purchases, an oyster and Armida-like bracelet, and also the band fever bracelet (similar to watchadoo).


----------



## m0rt

goody2141 said:


> Would love to see the pics on the watch. I have 3 bracelets that I'm trying out with it. Two cheap ebay purchases, an oyster and Armida-like bracelet, and also the band fever bracelet (similar to watchadoo).


Soon...


----------



## deepak_vg

Tissot PRC 200 Blue Dial on it's way. Very Excited! Have been eyeing this one for a long time. Starting my hunt for 7750 Chrono


----------



## apac1119

Hello Watch fans,

I've had watch bug last few months with the divers....I have a Seiko 7002 that was cleaned, bead blasted, and modded coming in next week and a Tiger Concept BB homage, 7924 the following week. Also got a braided coffee band and 2 piece khaki zulu coming in this week.


----------



## DarkShot

Can't wait!


----------



## Mediocre

My first Seiko Alpinist is in the mail!!!


----------



## goody2141

DarkShot said:


> Can't wait!


Its a great looking watch, but I can't get over how much it looks like a Mako XL. I'm sure the quality will be quite different


----------



## goody2141

Hour and Minute hands from this watch








Coming for this


----------



## Grandroyale

Funny, the two watches I ordered from awhile back came on the same day today.

One from Russia (Vostok Dirskie K-35) and one from China (MM from Manbu)!

Super happy with my MM homage (edited out)


----------



## whoa

goody2141 said:


> Its a great looking watch, but I can't get over how much it looks like a Mako XL. I'm sure the quality will be quite different


It looks like a mako xl???










Vs. 









How do they look alike?  
I really don't see that? Bezel grip is somewhat similar, more aggressive one one, and the bezel insert has similar layout, but matte ceramic vs shiny aluminium?, but it's a divers watch.. 

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## m0rt

goody2141 said:


> Would love to see the pics on the watch. I have 3 bracelets that I'm trying out with it. Two cheap ebay purchases, an oyster and Armida-like bracelet, and also the band fever bracelet (similar to watchadoo).


----------



## goody2141

Yeah, still think it looks like a Mako XL. It's the overall shape. The little details are a little different. But I get the same vibe from it. It is a great looking watch either way. It's not like the Mako XL is bad looking. 

But this is my opinion, other people may not see it. And that is okay.


----------



## SteamJ

goody2141 said:


> Yeah, still think it looks like a Mako XL. It's the overall shape. The little details are a little different. But I get the same vibe from it. It is a great looking watch either way. It's not like the Mako XL is bad looking.
> 
> But this is my opinion, other people may not see it. And that is okay.


I can see it when I see them side by side like that but, overall, the Hexa is a different watch. It's nice, though a bit generic, but definitely has a separate identity.


----------



## 59yukon01

For the price of $53.95 delivered I at least had to try this out. Even if it doesn't appear as nice looking in person as the picture, I figure if I only wear it once a month in a year, it would average less than $4.50 per wrist time. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.









Antiforce Chrono puts you in the race, with dynamic styling and pops of color against classic black! The details: 46mm stainless steel case in IP matte black, deeply sloping chapter ring marked for minutes in silver with yellow, red or blue, a sunray dial with twin chrono subdials and hands in coordinating color. *All driven by an accurate Japanese SII VK64 1/5 chronograph quartz movement and controlled by a coin-edged screw-down crown and matching pushers. Another pop of color appears on the classic black leather band. You're in the driver's seat - make it count with a winning chrono watch!

Band Leather Strap
Movement SII VK64 1/5 Chronograph (6H date) movement
Crystal Hardened Mineral
Crown Screw Down
Clasp Buckle
Band Measurements 10.5" L x 22mm W
Wrist Size
9.5"
Case Measurements 46mm
Water Resistance 20 ATM - 200 Meters - 660 Feet
Function IP black brushed stainless steel case with imprint inner ring, 8mm screw down crown with two 6mm functional pushers*


----------



## dbsylvia

Found this Stuhrling Aquadiver for <70.00  (pic from Groupon website) I will post some wrist pics when this steal of a deal arrives. 









Plus these two straps


----------



## Patch22

Just ordered an Orient Union black dial from Island Watch for the sweet price of $79.00 USD


----------



## MEzz

went overboard, again...
A Sturmanskie Open Space, 24 hours LE watch








and my first Orient Star, the LE WZ001DJ ( pics from web)








Can't wait.


----------



## whoa

MEzz said:


> went overboard, again...
> A Sturmanskie Open Space, 24 hours LE watch
> View attachment 2957530
> 
> 
> and my first Orient Star, the LE WZ001DJ ( pics from web)
> View attachment 2957546
> 
> 
> Can't wait.


Wow! Those are pretty cool! Definitely got some omega vibe the star! Congrats

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## savedbythebell

Where did you source the _LE WZ001DJ ? Its stunning._



MEzz said:


> went overboard, again...
> A Sturmanskie Open Space, 24 hours LE watch
> View attachment 2957530
> 
> 
> and my first Orient Star, the LE WZ001DJ ( pics from web)
> View attachment 2957546
> 
> 
> Can't wait.


----------



## DarkShot

So this arrived yesterday


----------



## MEzz

savedbythebell said:


> Where did you source the _LE WZ001DJ ? Its stunning._


since this is JDM only, I contacted Seiya, at Seiyajapan.com and he special ordered it for me.


----------



## GUTuna

Just got in on the 1963 Chrono parade over on the Chinese Mechanical Forum. The one I ordered is the watch on the right in the picture.


----------



## ironborn

MEzz said:


> went overboard, again...
> A Sturmanskie Open Space, 24 hours LE watch
> View attachment 2957530
> 
> 
> and my first Orient Star, the LE WZ001DJ ( pics from web)
> View attachment 2957546
> 
> 
> Can't wait.


Love that sturm! Where did you get it, if I may be so bold?


----------



## MEzz

ironborn said:


> Love that sturm! Where did you get it, if I may be so bold?


russia2all. Sturmanskie Open Space S 2431-1765933

it is currently on sale, they sent a coupon in their newsletter.


----------



## millenbop

delete


----------



## EL_GEEk

Finally here. Looks and feels fantastic. My first ETA2893-2


----------



## SteamJ

EL_GEEk said:


> Finally here. Looks and feels fantastic. My first ETA2893-2


Congrats, Marcos! That's a great way to jump into Swiss movements. I love Steinhart.


----------



## JLesinski

EL_GEEk said:


> Finally here. Looks and feels fantastic. My first ETA2893-2


Man, I could get lost staring into the depth of that dial


----------



## EL_GEEk

JLesinski said:


> Man, I could get lost staring into the depth of that dial


It is definitely something that stands out on this watch. I will try and post better pics in the next few days.

@SteamJ: Thanks Jason. I've been eyeing for a while and I'm happy I got a good deal IMO on it.


----------



## sinner777




----------



## GUTuna

I have a small thing for watches without standard 12-hour movements. This tends to manifest itself in Raketa 24-hour watches, like this one running the 2623.h movement. On its way!


----------



## goody2141

This needs to be produced on the regular. That is probably the best looking Steinhart that I have seen, well besides their Le Mans GT Heritage Chronograph Limited Edition.

Great addition to the collection



EL_GEEk said:


> Finally here. Looks and feels fantastic. My first ETA2893-2


----------



## fastfras

I've been busy, While hanging my hat in South America for the winter I've purchased a few watches for the collection. First I purchased 2 Seiko MM 300's divers then found a cool 40's bulova on ebay, a swiss early sixties mechanical (forgot the name), recently a Junkers GMT on this web site, then a new SARB 017 (love the colour) and finally a Tag Heuer Carrera WV 211B also at WUS, finally purchased an awesome ammo strap found here at WUS from Scotland, Frasers' watch straps. 
When I get home, assuming it's not sold, i intend on buying an Explorer 36mm from a fellow canadian, a grail piece I've coveted for years. Then, assuming my wife doesn't shoot me, I'll sit back and enjoy them.


----------



## Deltasleep

Orient Chicane red dial is on the way. Picked it up on sale for 60 USD.


----------



## dan_bsht

Alpha explorer black dial, can't hold it any longer









And this vintage one from a seller from Latin America, 25$ was a great deal to miss


----------



## ChiefWahoo

I don't even have the money from one I am selling this week, but I just spent it.


----------



## chrisdalebrown

Happy Valentine's to me from the wife..I have a brand new Hamilton Khaki Field 38mm coming!


----------



## soggy.junkmail

First Russian purchase for me - 2 weeks till delivery!!


----------



## kymar

This is on its way from India.



Refurbed hmt. My first mechanical. For 19 bucks i couldnt resist.


----------



## MEzz

ChiefWahoo said:


> I don't even have the money from one I am selling this week, but I just spent it.


Great choice, you will love it. It has a lot of presence on the wrist


----------



## Carpetface

Came this morning. My first ever diver, and I can honestly say I love it.

Custom built 80's Seiko 6009-1290 from EBay.

Had severe reservations about the size on my 6 1/2 inch wrist, but it fits perfectly due to its lug to lug.


----------



## Carpetface

finally arrived

What is this? It's beautiful. Congratulations...my idea of a near perfect looking chrono with the colour contrast.


----------



## Guest

I bought another CWC quartz watch, this one is supposed to be completely original from 1991. I have my doubts but the price was right. Here it is just delivered, I took off the smelly nato it came with. Now just to get a fitting replacement...


----------



## martinfromcv

Maratac GPT-1


----------



## JohnQFord

*Lord ... somebody ... shoot me!!!*


----------



## blackhawk163

Khaki aviation thanks to the heads up thread.


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## ChiefWahoo

[/QUOTE]

I wish they made these in XL. I really like the look of these and I'd actually be willing to pay more than $30 for a strap for the first time.


----------



## Gazza74

blowfish89 said:


>


Beautiful brown rally strap. Who made that one?


----------



## blowfish89

Gazza74 said:


> Beautiful brown rally strap. Who made that one?


BandRbands.

The Hirsch is a gift to me.


----------



## whoa

ChiefWahoo said:


>


I wish they made these in XL. I really like the look of these and I'd actually be willing to pay more than $30 for a strap for the first time.[/QUOTE]








I have one, just the model without the red stitching, they really are comfortable.. 
Your wrists are too big?

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## DrVenkman

blowfish89 said:


>


That brown is awesome. Might be good for my green Silverstone

Sent from my device using the interwebs


----------



## GuessWho

I had a $150 Visa gift card from Christmas kicking around, so I bought something I usually wouldn't have...








Quartz Sturmanskie, I really like the raised compass style white dial on this "Arctic" model.


----------



## blowfish89

DrVenkman said:


> That brown is awesome. Might be good for my green Silverstone


I have the same plan. Until the Helgray comes I can use it on my Sinn or Gerlach.

This is the cognac shade, there are two more available - chestnut and oak. Check those out as well.


----------



## bbselement

I've got THIS in the mail and I can hardly wait! My first Lum-Tec 








Picture taken from Lum-Tec website


----------



## pacer31

Should be here Friday.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

whoa said:


> I wish they made these in XL. I really like the look of these and I'd actually be willing to pay more than $30 for a strap for the first time.











I have one, just the model without the red stitching, they really are comfortable.. 
Your wrists are too big?

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-[/QUOTE]
About 8-1/2" right now, though hopefully shrinking slowly. I prefer straps in the ~135/85 and up range so I have something to tuck into the keeper.


----------



## 59yukon01

Ordered this Scurfa Diver One Silicon II today. Wanted a nice quartz diver and since I have 6 Seiko automatics figured it was time to branch out. Pics were borrowed from Paul's post so hope that's OK.


----------



## Jtragic

I started yesterday with this -







Then since I was getting a 15% discount, I figured Id get my wife this, just in case she needed something that was WR to 50 ATM (and truthfully to deflect from my purchase above).







Forgetting that I was also bidding on, then eventually winning this, cause I've wanted one...









Plus I already had won this and it shipped ...








Then got a notification from Android that something shipped to me. Not sure what it is, I don't remember ordering it.

I think I have a sickness.


----------



## blowfish89

What is the model number of the pink Seiko 5 above and where can I get one ? I think my gf will love it.


----------



## Jtragic

blowfish89 said:


> What is the model number of the pink Seiko 5 above and where can I get one ? I think my gf will love it.


I'm pretty sure its 7009-8760. I got this one on the bay, they are from the 70's.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

That pink Seiko 5 is AWESOME. I will have to look for one for my wife.

I had a few minutes to surf ebay yesterday. . .









And while I was paying, this happened. . .


----------



## blowfish89

Making it three in a row (well, the Hirsch is a gift). Ordered my first Heuerville strap as well, now a *very* long wait.

This is intended for the Sinn 103, with off-white instead of black stitching. (Stewart tells me Stone is his favorite color).


----------



## The Watcher

blowfish89 said:


>


not bad at all. i like the hirsch straps - ayrtons w/the crisscross pattern. this is the sailcloth model?

i also recognized the bandrband...nice color selection


----------



## The Watcher

ChiefWahoo said:


> That pink Seiko 5 is AWESOME. I will have to look for one for my wife.
> 
> I had a few minutes to surf ebay yesterday. . .
> 
> View attachment 2989162
> 
> 
> And while I was paying, this happened. . .
> 
> View attachment 2989154
> View attachment 2989170
> View attachment 2989178


i know i got watch strap issues when i can tell who the seller is just from the pics b-)


----------



## The Watcher

blowfish89 said:


> Making it three in a row (well, the Hirsch is a gift). Ordered my first Heuerville strap as well, now a *very* long wait.
> 
> This is intended for the Sinn 103, with off-white instead of black stitching. (Stewart tells me Stone is his favorite color).


killer combo with the black stitch...should be interesting to see yours with white! 
how long is the wait time on heuervilles?

(i gotta kick this rally strap addiction...some other day)


----------



## The Watcher

^nvm...i saw the wait time on the heuerville...should look pretty good on the wrist, be sure to give a full accounting once it arrives - the leather looks silky smooth!


----------



## blowfish89

The Watcher said:


> ^nvm...i saw the wait time on the heuerville...should look pretty good on the wrist, be sure to give a full accounting once it arrives - the leather looks silky smooth!


Yup, its quite complex getting just the 'right' leather.

I also really wanted the blackhawk grey with red stitching for the Damasko, but that'll have to wait. I am slowly building my way to a "Damasko on 1 dozen straps" thread. Next is a camouflage nato from C&B.

The Hirsch is a Robby (sailcloth/rubber backing), it is waterproof.


----------



## JohnQFord

Jtragic said:


> I think I have a sickness.


You're a 'Hypochondriac' !!! ... just like the rest of us.

The good news is that there is a support group to help you fight this terrible affliction!

The bad news is that, so far, all of the meetings have been cancelled due to illness.

Good luck though!

- (another of the afflicted)


----------



## phoenix844884

Since we are on the topic of straps, I recently had these delivered from ScratchWorks over in Thailand. Top notch custom work, the leather is a tad bit stiff at first use but softens out very quickly. This is the second time I have ordered from him and he didn't disappoint. In fact I like his work so much that I am asking him to procure white colored leather for a few ideas I have.


----------



## Bradjhomes

EL_GEEk said:


> Finally here. Looks and feels fantastic. My first ETA2893-2


That's a looker!


----------



## TimmyJ11

This beauty (first purchase since joining WUS) should be arriving Friday. Couldn't resist that beige dial!


----------



## Jtragic

JohnQFord said:


> You're a 'Hypochondriac' !!! ... just like the rest of us.
> 
> Good luck though!
> 
> - (another of the afflicted)


Yeah a "support group". I've lurked long enough to know you guys are just a bunch of enablers... b-)


----------



## Gazza74

Jtragic said:


> Yeah a "support group". I've lurked long enough to know you guys are just a bunch of enablers... b-)


You say that like it's a bad thing.....


----------



## EL_GEEk

@Bradjhomes 

Thanks Brad. I havent taken it off since arrival. There's so much design element to look at on this watch. More pics soon.


----------



## ciclismosam

A second hand Chr. Ward C8 came in the mail today from a forum member. Going to use this is my A-type pilot while I save for a couple of grails.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackdot

The Watcher said:


> ^nvm...i saw the wait time on the heuerville...should look pretty good on the wrist, be sure to give a full accounting once it arrives - the leather looks silky smooth!


Mine arrived today. The nubuck is ever so slightly sueded, super-soft and pliable.

Stew is a gent. My strap was delivered not quite to specs. It came with rally holes, a 19 quid option. I offered to keep it and purchase a plain strap at a discount. He promptly replied with several apologies and offered to make another free of charge, within the next few days, in a colour of my choice. I now have a Coal Oiled with orange stitch on the way.

I will be ordering from Heuerville again.


----------



## The Watcher

blowfish89 said:


> Yup, its quite complex getting just the 'right' leather.
> 
> I also really wanted the blackhawk grey with red stitching for the Damasko, but that'll have to wait. I am slowly building my way to a "Damasko on 1 dozen straps" thread. Next is a camouflage nato from C&B.
> 
> The Hirsch is a Robby (sailcloth/rubber backing), it is waterproof.


be sure to post up the robby when you get it in! i didn't see enough real-life pics of it online when i was researching the hirschs - ended up getting all ayrtons instead (happy with that decision).

(photos or it didn't happen! screamed someone from the balcony)

























i really, really need to stay out of this thread...


----------



## The Watcher

blackdot said:


> Mine arrived today. The nubuck is ever so slightly sueded, super-soft and pliable.
> 
> Stew is a gent. My strap was delivered not quite to specs. It came with rally holes, a 19 quid option. I offered to keep it and purchase a plain strap at a discount. He promptly replied with several apologies and offered to make another free of charge, within the next few days, in a colour of my choice. I now have a Coal Oiled with orange stitch on the way.
> 
> I will be ordering from Heuerville again.


i like it! 
i'm probably too ADD for a 12 week wait though. I'll live vicariously through you folks posting pics in the meantime! :-!


----------



## mardibum

It arrived and went straight on to its new strap from TSS.


----------



## blackdot

I have ordered a number of custom straps. Heuerville is easily my favourite. His new leather is so comfortable, and the hand-punched holes are very well done. He is one of the few strapmakers to taper the leather in thickness - 4mm at the lugs to 2.5mm at the ends, which I much prefer.


----------



## blowfish89

Yes, Stewart said it took him 2 years to find the right leather (the current nubuck ones). I am actually thinking of getting another one. I also have a custom cordovan zulu from jankoxxx arriving soon. I'll let u know.


----------



## OneRandomGeek

Would you guys please stop talking about these Heuerville straps before I go buy one (or lots)!!! I don't need any more straps right now!!! o|


----------



## Malakim

I have this Vostok Metropolis inbound from Meranom.

















I'm holding arktika1148 responsible for it being a higher quality watch than the classic Amphibias...


----------



## Mrilk

I've been bitten by the mod bug.

Just ordered an SNK805 and an 8926 (I'm not even gonna use the "I" word). They are my very first automatics. 














Now the hard part is deciding what pieces... I'm torn between a BB or FF homage. Then maybe something Sinn inspired for the Seiko...

Let the rabbit hole begin...


----------



## arsenic

I just ordered a Steinhart Ocean 1 Black Ceramic from Gnomon. I've wanted one for a while, but it's always been "out of stock". I checked my bookmark today, yes I have that bookmarked, and it was in stock. My watch plans for 2015 were the Lum-Tec Combat B13 and the Steinhart Ocean 1. I actually got a Lum-Tec B13 before 2015, and now I ordered a Steinhart Ocean 1. I got a Gigandet G2-010 also, but that wasn't planned, it just happen. My next watch, I want a Tourbillon. That's going to take a lot of thought. I'm not going to spend 20K, and I don't want an Invicta. Only time will tell.


----------



## azsportpilot

I decided to get something obscure

a Sultana

never heard of it?..... you are forgiven... its a rare one

Swiss Made - Sapphire Crystal - Automatic movement - Cheap

after years of buying Seiko and citizen...... big fan... i have dozens, but wanted something Swiss and Sapphire at Eco-Drive prices


----------



## OvrSteer

The Android Antiforce Chrono showed up today, along with the three inexpensive-but-good travel watch boxes.

I'm impressed. LOVE the VK64. Want more mecaquartz now. All hail the mecaquartz overlords.

Edit: This is the first time I've bought from Android directly, and I was very impressed with one detail-- when I opened the box the watch was set to the correct time and date (in their home time zone, but still, I have to give them credit for that.)


----------



## blowfish89

Since I promised to not buy anymore watches this year :roll:, I'm making up with straps - as diverse as can be.









And for her.


----------



## mag8

Parnis GMT Sterile. Automatic movement, should be low beat.


----------



## ironborn

mag8 said:


> View attachment 3005410
> 
> Parnis GMT Sterile. Automatic movement, should be low beat.


Would love a review of this, have been eyeing the same one for several months now!


----------



## mag8

Will likely do it. Send me a PM to remind me in a couple weeks time. I ordered it on feb 9, shipped on feb 11 (beat CNY!) should be here later this week. 

I have HIGH expectations. I had this model in my ebay watch list (watch as in verb  ) for about 2 years. A steal for 60 quid


----------



## ironborn

That's exactly what I thought as well, a steal. Wear it in good health, and looking forward to that review!


----------



## dan_bsht

ironborn said:


> Would love a review of this, have been eyeing the same one for several months now!


There is a review here for the one with Parnis logo.
I also have it and love it,
http://www.watchier.com/2015/02/parnis-pleasant-surprise.html


----------



## jelliottz

I went on a little bit of a spending spree over the past week. Thats how you reward yourself for selling off a watch. Bring in a couple more with those now freed up funds.

This should be here by the end of the week.








And Patrik from Clover Straps is working on this to go with it, but with orange stitching. 









I also picked this up on f29 yesterday. Vostok 420 with the dial/hands/movement of a 710 SE. 








It reminded me a lot of a vintage Blancpain Fifty Fathoms.








I promptly ordered this








and this








to assist with the resemblance.

February has been a great month as this showed up a couple of weeks ago. Hat trick!

















Sent via my mobile


----------



## Gazza74

Nice pickups, all 3 of them. The Vostok is a dead ringer for the Fifty Fathoms, and I can't wait to see it when you're done.



jelliottz said:


> I went on a little bit of a spending spree over the past week. Thats how you reward yourself for selling off a watch. Bring in a couple more with those now freed up funds.
> 
> This should be here by the end of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Patrik from Clover Straps is working on this to go with it, but with orange stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also picked this up on f29 yesterday. Vostok 420 with the dial/hands/movement of a 710 SE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It reminded me a lot of a vintage Blancpain Fifty Fathoms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promptly ordered this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to assist with the resemblance.
> 
> February has been a great month as this showed up a couple of weeks ago. Hat trick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent via my mobile


----------



## Agent Sands

I finally pulled the trigger on one of the watches I've wanted since I first joined WUS: the Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic (black dial and bracelet).

Can't wait.


----------



## dbsylvia

It arrived today, I posted a new thread with pictures and simple thoughts. Enjoy


----------



## OvrSteer

In case you had trouble finding it, the above review is here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/new-arrival-avi-8-hawker-harrier-ii-lots-pictures-1572698.html

Nice pics-- I keep seeing these AVI-8 watches come up for sale and they're always interesting.


----------



## SteamJ

The watch arrived yesterday and the bracelet today. I'll be wearing this one a lot.


----------



## whoa

SteamJ said:


> The watch arrived yesterday and the bracelet today. I'll be wearing this one a lot.
> 
> View attachment 3013090
> 
> 
> View attachment 3013082


Looks freaking cool! Congrats

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## Quicksilver

These arrived. Much thanks to Jason at Halios Watches. He is the Man!


----------



## kyliebert

This came today....
Junkers G38 GMTCreme Dial. Replaced the rally strap with a Natural Horween.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbsylvia

My Stuhrling Aquadiver has arrived along with a couple of straps  I will post some more pics and thoughts later this evening.


----------



## guspech750

Just got it yesterday.


----------



## thefatboy

Just arrived, a very cheap camo nato for my Aviation Vintage.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skwere

I pulled the trigger on a hked 1963 reissue. Cannot wait to see it on my wrist.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Got one of Obris Morgan's rubber straps on its way.


----------



## IPA

Since my 50 atmos and 1963 was just sold I needed something new. This is now in the air:


----------



## will_454

Finally after months of searching I have secured a Stowa Seatime with blue dial. It's a 2009 version with the ETA 2824-2 and no date. Comes with a black bezel not the stainless shown. These things are almost impossible to find secondhand (image borrowed).


----------



## Bradjhomes

will_454 said:


> Finally after months of searching I have secured a Stowa Seatime with blue dial. It's a 2009 version with the ETA 2824-2 and no date. Comes with a black bezel not the stainless shown. These things are almost impossible to find secondhand (image borrowed).


Wow. I'm a little bit jealous.

Dibs!


----------



## Agent Sands

My Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic arrived! My dream watch is mine!


----------



## SteamJ

will_454 said:


> Finally after months of searching I have secured a Stowa Seatime with blue dial. It's a 2009 version with the ETA 2824-2 and no date. Comes with a black bezel not the stainless shown. These things are almost impossible to find secondhand (image borrowed).


Congrats! It's a beauty. I see who you bought it from. He seems to get some very impressive watches for sale. I bought a Doxa from him once.


----------



## will_454

Its actually not from drster, I just borrowed his photo from a web search because the photos of the actual watch are on my laptop. 

Now does anyone have a blue or stainless bezel they want to sell?


----------



## DarkShot

This will soon be on it's way to me to live on my blue orange Cerberus


----------



## goody2141

DarkShot said:


> This will soon be on it's way to me to live on my blue orange Cerberus
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3034570&d=1424471864"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Awesome. Where are they from?


----------



## DarkShot

goody2141 said:


> Awesome. Where are they from?


It's a custom piece from Clover Straps. Sent him what I wanted to be made and he nailed it right on the head.


----------



## goody2141

DarkShot said:


> It's a custom piece from Clover Straps. Sent him what I wanted to be made and he nailed it right on the head.


Figured as much. Looks great.


----------



## OneRandomGeek

My Prometheus Pirahna arrived today!


----------



## Bradjhomes

will_454 said:


> Its actually not from drster, I just borrowed his photo from a web search because the photos of the actual watch are on my laptop.
> 
> Now does anyone have a blue or stainless bezel they want to sell?


I'm looking for a blue bezel myself. Pretty hard to come by. What does it come with?


----------



## MEzz

you will be very happy. Which version??


Skwere said:


> I pulled the trigger on a hked 1963 reissue. Cannot wait to see it on my wrist.


----------



## will_454

Bradjhomes said:


> I'm looking for a blue bezel myself. Pretty hard to come by. What does it come with?


Yeah I figured they were. I had the choice of a all black bezel and a prodiver bezel (he also owns a prodiver) and went with the all black.. I'm not overly keen on the 1/4 black and 3/4 white look.

I don't think any other colours including the green, red and yellow would go with the blue dial except the blue or stainless.


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Cannot wait to collect this puppy from California in 2 months time!


----------



## mardibum

One of these on its way. A bit of colour added to the collection.


----------



## TooPoorForThis

ef-547D.

solid links 

not solid end links. nononono, ALL the links are machined, not folded. that's damn impressive on a watch at this price.
a true affordable.


----------



## willf

I should have this N.F.W. diver on Monday! The watch I will be wearing Tuesday 02-24-15. I sourced the watch from A Ebay seller I have used before; at a significant discount off list. (fair price for the watch)

NFW - Store


----------



## Malakim

"Happened" to win another Poljot 3133 chrono on the bay. :-!

This is a pretty rare piece, commemorating the 50th anniversary of the victory in WW2. This one is celebrating the British (and Commonwealth) forces, represented by Sir Winston Churchill. There are three others - one for each member of the "coalition" that won the war (Stalin, Roosevelt and de Gaulle) - so now I just need to find them too...

















Sellers pics.


----------



## merl

This









to try with


----------



## blowfish89

^That is an Isofrane, right ?


----------



## merl

blowfish89 said:


> ^That is an Isofrane, right ?


No, that is Obris Morgan. Saw a review in the dive section and based on that I wanted to try it . For the price it is a no brainer.


----------



## TheNightsWatch

Martu strap for my Bernhardt Sea Shark!


----------



## blowfish89

merl said:


> No, that is Obris Morgan. Saw a review in the dive section and based on that I wanted to try it . For the price it is a no brainer.


Thanks, I'll also try the orange 22mm for my white dial Tropik SS. I was surprised that worldwide shipping was included making it a great deal.


----------



## blowfish89

Getting 2 more straps. Buying spree deja vu.









Bomber jacket brown (to match my jacket)


























Obris Morgan Rubber Strap (because I want to see what the isofrane fuss is all about)


----------



## Di3gors

Vostok Neptune Blue from Meranom








Enviado desde mi SM-G900M mediante Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

Di3gors said:


> Vostok Neptune Blue from Meranom
> View attachment 3059202
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G900M mediante Tapatalk


Welcome to WUS. A great first pick up


----------



## blackdot

EL_GEEk said:


> Finally here. Looks and feels fantastic. My first ETA2893-2


Which model is it?


----------



## OmarShablotnik

My pseudo-resolution for 2015 is/was to pursue Citizen watches that were out-of-the-ordinary; aiming at pieces that are seldom seen and/or rare here in the USA.

To that end, I've got 3 pieces currently in the works. I'll call them "incoming" at this point.

First, this Citizen Alterna VO10-6002H









Then, another Citizen Alterna - this one a VO10-6591H









...and finally, I found the Pilot that I wanted: this CA4210-16E









Way stoked!


----------



## TheNightsWatch

First G-Shock incoming, I really hope this thing doesn't look like a donut on my skinny wrist lol. Gonna take this bad boy on a 4 day, 300 mile bike trip through northern Wisconsin in May.


----------



## JC63

Have a Deep Blue Alpha Marine on the way








(Stolen photo)


----------



## Rudi K

Just got this in the post - Tissot PR50 Titanium. This is my second Tissot and third titan.


----------



## SteamJ

OmarShablotnik said:


> My pseudo-resolution for 2015 is/was to pursue Citizen watches that were out-of-the-ordinary; aiming at pieces that are seldom seen and/or rare here in the USA.
> 
> To that end, I've got 3 pieces currently in the works. I'll call them "incoming" at this point.
> 
> First, this Citizen Alterna VO10-6002H
> 
> View attachment 3062954
> 
> 
> Then, another Citizen Alterna - this one a VO10-6591H
> 
> View attachment 3062962
> 
> 
> ...and finally, I found the Pilot that I wanted: this CA4210-16E
> 
> View attachment 3062970
> 
> 
> Way stoked!


Very cool. That second one especially is amazing but I love the first as well. Very unique.


----------



## SteamJ

My Padron Hennepin (from a Kickstarter project) delivered today. I have it on the extra ostrich leather strap that was an upgrade option. This is the Miyota 9015 version (he offered it with a quartz, custom Chinese automatic or ETA 2824 movement as well). Despite the ice the post office actually came out and delivered. I don't know for sure if this watch is really for me but it's certainly well made. I'll wear it a bit and see if we connect.

























Also the bead blasted bracelet for my Sinn 142 D1 returned to me looking like new today from IWW. Now I just need the watch itself from RGM and that will hopefully happen later this week before the GTG.


----------



## dan_bsht

Another impulse buy! I should cancel my eBay account! Can't wait to receive it


----------



## EL_GEEk

blackdot said:


> Which model is it?


It's the Odisea. It is the 2010 Project Watch for a Spanish Forum. Limited to 210 pieces


----------



## jon619

Rudi K said:


> Just got this in the post - Tissot PR50 Titanium. This is my second Tissot and third titan.


That's a nice watch. I wore the white face model for 6 years before getting into watches. Can't stand how everything else is so heavy in comparison.


----------



## GUTuna

Vintage Doxa


----------



## TheNightsWatch

daniel_h said:


> Another impulse buy! I should cancel my eBay account! Can't wait to receive it


That resolution....


----------



## dan_bsht

And just won this beauty in an auction, price was fair from a seller in Japan. Seriously I have to get off eBay for few months!


----------



## MEzz

SteamJ said:


> My Padron Hennepin (from a Kickstarter project) delivered today. I have it on the extra ostrich leather strap that was an upgrade option. This is the Miyota 9015 version (he offered it with a quartz, custom Chinese automatic or ETA 2824 movement as well). Despite the ice the post office actually came out and delivered. I don't know for sure if this watch is really for me but it's certainly well made. I'll wear it a bit and see if we connect.
> 
> View attachment 3067050


I am waiting on mine, hopefully it should lend soon. That ostrich strap is lovely. i skipped that option, as I dislike tapered bands, but I might have made a mistake.


----------



## garf666

finger just slipped on an Android Divemaster 200 red dial/bezel. not an expensive slip at 49 bucks. will cost me another 11 bucks to get it to Dubai.

that one I can get past the Mrs. may have to sneak the Mercer Brigadier past her when that gets delivered in july.


----------



## Skwere

MEzz said:


> you will be very happy. Which version??


I think so too. I ordered the cream dial with acrylic crystal, staying as close as possible to the original. Really looking forward to see it in real life, then I can start looking for a proper strap for it.


----------



## GoJoshGo

Just received a shipping notification on the Aramar Arctic Marine I ordered ages ago. I'm having mixed feelings on the way the lume application on the dial turned out... Will have to see it in person.


----------



## SteamJ

GoJoshGo said:


> Just received a shipping notification on the Aramar Arctic Marine I ordered ages ago. I'm having mixed feelings on the way the lume application on the dial turned out... Will have to see it in person.
> 
> View attachment 3076818


Not a bad looking watch but that lume application kills it unfortunately. It looks like someone glued some large pieces of borderless cardboard onto it. I hope it works in person for you though.


----------



## ramdawg

i've got this orient coming in a few days. it's a NOS BEM73006d. i already have the gray face with the red scond hand. but this blue looks really sharp. and, i know what you guys mean by getting off of ebay. my heat bill payment is gonna be a few dollars short this month so i can take care of the important stuff.

edit: forgot to mention that the syracuse orangemen have these colors. i'm kind partail to them, having done my time there for 50+ years. GO SU!!....well, maybe next year. i'll shut up now.


----------



## DarkShot

Well would you look at what arrived today 









edit: Fancier shot.


----------



## EL_GEEk

DarkShot said:


> Well would you look at what arrived today
> 
> View attachment 3083218
> 
> 
> edit: Fancier shot.
> 
> View attachment 3083666


Looks awesome Rich. Congrats and enjoy it!


----------



## jlgoh

Boris bezel arrived today to finally complete my first ever vostok mod!


----------



## Rav3n07

SteamJ said:


> My Padron Hennepin (from a Kickstarter project) delivered today. I have it on the extra ostrich leather strap that was an upgrade option. This is the Miyota 9015 version (he offered it with a quartz, custom Chinese automatic or ETA 2824 movement as well). Despite the ice the post office actually came out and delivered. I don't know for sure if this watch is really for me but it's certainly well made. I'll wear it a bit and see if we connect.
> 
> View attachment 3067050
> 
> 
> View attachment 3067058
> 
> 
> View attachment 3067066
> 
> 
> Also the bead blasted bracelet for my Sinn 142 D1 returned to me looking like new today from IWW. Now I just need the watch itself from RGM and that will hopefully happen later this week before the GTG.
> 
> View attachment 3067074


That is very unique! I ahd to look it up to see the details. Nice!


----------



## blackdot

EL_GEEk said:


> It's the Odisea. It is the 2010 Project Watch for a Spanish Forum. Limited to 210 pieces


Cool piece. Congrats!


----------



## jvingerhoets1

Velocitech Suzuka VL-7002-04 Chronograph










Got this hilariously cheap (€55,-) so couldn't resist. I've been looking for a racing style chronograph but haven't really got the budget to buy something real. This will do in the mean time.

The Seiko chronograph movement makes me think i've actually bought something half-decent this time

Pic is of course sellers pic. When I get the actual watch I will post pics if anyone is be interested


----------



## boomersooner

mk.ultra said:


> Martu strap for my Bernhardt Sea Shark!
> View attachment 3057690


She makes incredible straps. A real treat to deal with too. My delivery time for my custom strap was right at 12 business days which is not bad.


----------



## m0rt

jvingerhoets1 said:


> Velocitech Suzuka VL-7002-04 Chronograph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got this hilariously cheap (€55,-) so couldn't resist. I've been looking for a racing style chronograph but haven't really got the budget to buy something real. This will do in the mean time.
> 
> The Seiko chronograph movement makes me think i've actually bought something half-decent this time
> 
> Pic is of course sellers pic. When I get the actual watch I will post pics if anyone is be interested


You'll have to post a picture of this when it arrives in the Best Panerai Homage thread, because that's what it is and a nice one at that.


----------



## mardibum

A great deal on another forum £25 for a good condition g shock. My first g shock worth a punt at that money.


----------



## will_454

Shipped with UPS today, so freaking excited for this thing to arrive:


----------



## Samiaani

Just got this awesomw piece! Love it. 
Seiko 5 SNZF17

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scalz

Just pulled trigger on this silicon quartz diver from scurfawatches.com


----------



## nachodaddy

Just picked up an HMT Slim yellow dial in excellent condition on the Big Auction site for <$14.

Waiting now to see if I win the HMT Janata I bid on.


----------



## cheapox

Had one before and it got me great comments before it died. Also need the GMT right now what with my wife being sent overseas for the next few monthes.

Also getting a leather band for the Seiko SRP125.


----------



## SteamJ

cheapox said:


> Had one before and it got me great comments before it died. Also need the GMT right now what with my wife being sent overseas for the next few monthes.
> 
> Also getting a leather band for the Seiko SRP125.


Interesting piece. I actually had one of these in my pre-WIS days. The crystal cracked though and there was no way to replace it so that was the end of it but it definitely got a lot of comments.


----------



## blowfish89

Well, the Suigeneric straps came in. Totally blanking suck.


----------



## blowfish89

Forget those guys, my custom Damasko strap just came in finally (braving all the snow in Europe) and I'm overjoyed. Full report later.


----------



## circustown

Finally broken down and got one of these when I failed to talk myself out of it!


----------



## blowfish89

Great choice, and welcome to f71. I always liked that model (Blue Angels) way before I joined WUS (and my only watch was a BL5250).


----------



## JBowen

I have a few in the mail as we speak, I have completely overhauled my collection in the last month, and it seems that all my new pieces are shipping simultaneously. My Obris Morgan Explorer 2 finally shipped out after their vacation period, should be here by the middle of next week. My Seiko SARB035 is currently being released from customs in SF and should be here by Monday at the latest, and my Hamilton Khaki Field is going to be shipped out tomorrow. Whew!

The only sad part is, I am done selling/buying for a while now. It was so much fun. But now onto enjoying the pieces themselves!

Cheers


----------



## Gazza74

That's quite a haul you've got coming in, and all 3 of them different styles. Congrats!



JBowen said:


> I have a few in the mail as we speak, I have completely overhauled my collection in the last month, and it seems that all my new pieces are shipping simultaneously. My Obris Morgan Explorer 2 finally shipped out after their vacation period, should be here by the middle of next week. My Seiko SARB035 is currently being released from customs in SF and should be here by Monday at the latest, and my Hamilton Khaki Field is going to be shipped out tomorrow. Whew!
> 
> The only sad part is, I am done selling/buying for a while now. It was so much fun. But now onto enjoying the pieces themselves!
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Jtragic

OmarShablotnik said:


> Then, another Citizen Alterna - this one a VO10-6591H
> 
> View attachment 3062962
> 
> 
> ...and finally, I found the Pilot that I wanted: this CA4210-16E
> 
> View attachment 3062970
> 
> 
> Way stoked!


Aargh. I was successfully able to avoid any thought of new purchases for two weeks after my last WUS inspired spree. Damn you guys.


----------



## circustown

blowfish89 said:


> Great choice, and welcome to f71. I always liked that model (Blue Angels) way before I joined WUS (and my only watch was a BL5250).


Thank you! It showed up last night and I have to say, this watch it growing on me fast. The atomic function is very nice for a non-G-Shock type watch.


----------



## neurogenesis

White Toshi strap for my Orthos.


----------



## iTreelex

pic from w&w interwebz


----------



## Coriolanus

According to FedEx, #536 is currently in Vienna, Austria en route to my front door. I don't think I've ever wanted a weekend to be over this badly.


----------



## soulbazz

iTreelex said:


> pic from w&w interwebz
> 
> View attachment 3119306


Gorgeous. These Seiko Limited Editions are killing me lately.


----------



## iTreelex

soulbazz said:


> Gorgeous. These Seiko Limited Editions are killing me lately.


I've never seen an "in your face" kind of watch due to the size/ build look so gorgeous and refined. Grab one before they are gone!


----------



## splee

My SUMO SBDC001 is on its way from Japan. So excited and can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

blowfish89 said:


> Getting 2 more straps. Buying spree deja vu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bomber jacket brown (to match my jacket)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obris Morgan Rubber Strap (because I want to see what the isofrane fuss is all about)


You gonna love the bomber jacket straps, I have the 3 as well









using Tapatalk!


----------



## lildrgn

From my friend Ama Zaun:


----------



## blowfish89

So, where can I find a pilot strap with bronze/brass rivets (except Archimede)?


----------



## FPSPearce

Just pulled the trigger on a dressy chronograph.


----------



## savedbythebell

Dressy Chrono here also!





FPSPearce said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a dressy chronograph.


----------



## blowfish89

savedbythebell said:


> Dressy Chrono here also!


Aha, my fav combination.


----------



## mardibum

Heads up thread made me buy this (honest). £14 delivered with a 20% voucher.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

A little NSC sale coming my way. Should have put the money toward the bracelet I want, but the picture sold me.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Realized I hadn't bought a calendar for my office. They were out of lighthouses, but found this instead.


----------



## GUTuna

Been after the online auction bargain bins again. First a Trias Bellini:









And a Benrus Citation "Electric" from an estate sale:


----------



## Bibby Purev

I ordered Tissot Tradition and can't wait to wear it. 
Model number: T0636101603700


----------



## Malakim

Komandirskie "Rising star" on the way from France. By far my favourite Vostok dial.


----------



## NinthSphere

Pick-up from Amil.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Delivery from Hong Kong arrived. 24mm mesh for my summer collection. Wearing it on my Zodiac today because it looked better last night, but from the pictures I'd have chosen the King Diver. Maybe I'll have to buy another.


----------



## GoJoshGo

ChiefWahoo said:


> Delivery from Hong Kong arrived. 24mm mesh for my summer collection. Wearing it on my Zodiac today because it looked better last night, but from the pictures I'd have chosen the King Diver. Maybe I'll have to buy another.


Shark mesh is as comfortable as it gets in the summertime, no doubt. Nice pickup!


----------



## Patrick_Ethan

*Re: Incoming, LIP R566 Handwinder*

I guess more a vintage than a "affordable" but it was rather affordable


----------



## SteamJ

ChiefWahoo said:


> A little NSC sale coming my way. Should have put the money toward the bracelet I want, but the picture sold me.


I can see how it sold you. It looks great.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Melliott

I have a Certina DS Action coming from Spain.
I hope it gets here soon.


----------



## pockits

2 fortis.

i hope they arrive soon!!!


----------



## blowfish89

Was just gifted a Sistem51


----------



## CoffeeCat2112

I couldn't resist any longer. Orient Monterey:









Photo (and order) from Long Island Watch.


----------



## MikeyT

I have an SKX173 and an SNE327 inbound. They should be here tomorrow. Pix then.


----------



## sinner777

..I have flipped for a while and : this one. had a blumo and sold it. lets see how this one will work


----------



## blowfish89

Still sticking to not buying any more watches this year. But this was a gift.
I took a good look at both the new and old versions of the Sistem51 and still, this was the one which looked coolest to me. Even though the dial is not the most legible, I found it making me feel several years younger.
The wobble on wrist shakes is damn crazy (beats the 7750s). Crown winds in the reverse direction. Watch doesn't hack normally but can hack upon reverse pressure on crown, kinda weird.
Also, try to pick up the Irony X-Lite series watches on your hands to weigh them - holy crap they are light for a metal watch. I also really liked a quartz chrono with blue and orange/white accents.


----------



## Johnny Boy

Not my photo but just bought a Bulova Wilton Precisionist 96B183. Half price in the UK. It's a stunning watch really well put together.


----------



## mardibum

Johnny Boy said:


> Not my photo but just bought a Bulova Wilton Precisionist 96B183. Half price in the UK. It's a stunning watch really well put together.


Can I ask where you got this half price in the UK


----------



## Johnny Boy

mardibum said:


> Can I ask where you got this half price in the UK


Sure - Goldsmiths


----------



## EL_GEEk

As of today one of my Unicorns is on it's way to me. CAN NOT WAIT!!!! More photos upon arrival

NOT MY PIC


----------



## elliotgb

2 Orients: an Orange Mako and a Vintage Power Reserve to compliment my Bambino.


----------



## Kubby

That Precisionist is a great deal.

Just as my watch fund runs dry.



Dammit


k


----------



## SteamJ

Bad photo but the Sokol 1000 is here and even nicer than I'd expected.

EDIT: Better photo:


----------



## DC guy

My first time sniping to win a bidding war netted me this beauty:








Which I will put on this:








Hope they don't arrive too far apart!

--DC guy


----------



## elconquistador

DC guy said:


> My first time sniping to win a bidding war netted me this beauty:
> View attachment 3155610
> 
> 
> Which I will put on this:
> View attachment 3155618
> 
> 
> Hope they don't arrive too far apart!
> 
> --DC guy


Come to the DC get together saturday. I have a few like that for sale.


----------



## MikeyT

As promised, here are the SKX173 and SNE327.


----------



## EL_GEEk

Holy [email protected], today was an eventful day. After am awesome dinner with the missus at a Dogfish Head Alehouse, I came home to all this:

Bad pictures for now, will post good ones soon.

- Took advantage of cheapestnatostraps recent sale, plus bulk discount, plus another discount code I had... Let's say I'm all set with NATOS.


















Also my Two Cobra De Calibre (yes two. I couldn't decide which one). I own the Cobra 1 and is one of my favorites. John Lee (owner) has done an excellent job with this version. The CuSn8 marine grade bronze.is one solid piece of metal and it shows.


----------



## SteamJ

EL_GEEk said:


> Holy [email protected], today was an eventful day. After am awesome dinner with the missus at a Dogfish Head Alehouse, I came home to all this:
> 
> Bad pictures for now, will post good ones soon.
> 
> - Took advantage of cheapestnatostraps recent sale, plus bulk discount, plus another discount code I had... Let's say I'm all set with NATOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also my Two Cobra De Calibre (yes two. I couldn't decide which one). I own the Cobra 1 and is one of my favorites. John Lee (owner) has done an excellent job with this version. The CuSn8 marine grade bronze.is one solid piece of metal and it shows.


Wow, seriously nice haul, Marcos! I almost went in for the Cobra de Caliber and I somewhat regret not. They're really good looking pieces and that's a great NATO haul. Congrats, my friend!


----------



## savedbythebell

Arrived! Flipped a few recently but this is very nice, light slim, classy and at 39mm perfect.


----------



## ironborn

SteamJ said:


> Wow, seriously nice haul, Marcos! I almost went in for the Cobra de Caliber and I somewhat regret not. They're really good looking pieces and that's a great NATO haul. Congrats, my friend!


Oh man, that bronze cobra with the green dial is quite the looker, isn't she? Holy moly, I can't wait till my next payday, I miss the excitement so much.


----------



## garf666

red android divemaster 200 arrived today. will have fun tonight trying to resize the bracelet.


----------



## Beena

Pulled the trigger on a Smiths PRS-36 today. I took a break from the forums for a few months to give my wallet a rest and within a few hours of being back I decided I had to have one of these bad boys in my collection.


----------



## EL_GEEk

SteamJ said:


> Wow, seriously nice haul, Marcos! I almost went in for the Cobra de Caliber and I somewhat regret not. They're really good looking pieces and that's a great NATO haul. Congrats, my friend!


Thanks Jason. Yeah, I realize I'm set for a long while now. With the other preorders coming later in the year and my mini Grail on its way, I'm good (famous words, I know)


----------



## Gazza74

and


----------



## savedbythebell

Very Nice what are the dimensions and spec?



Beena said:


> Pulled the trigger on a Smiths PRS-36 today. I took a break from the forums for a few months to give my wallet a rest and within a few hours of being back I decided I had to have one of these bad boys in my collection.


----------



## savedbythebell

That Certina DS4 is calling me................



Gazza74 said:


> View attachment 3160730
> 
> 
> and
> 
> View attachment 3160738


----------



## Beena

savedbythebell said:


> Very Nice what are the dimensions and spec?


37mm but wears like a 40mm apparently, 44.8 lug to lug, 20mm lug width, 10.5mm thick. Sapphire crystal and exhibition case back. Movement is a Peseux 7040 hand cranker. £405 including shipping.

More pics can be found on Timefactors website here:

http://www.timefactors.com/smiths.htm


----------



## garf666

garf666 said:


> red android divemaster 200 arrived today. will have fun tonight trying to resize the bracelet.


Was beyond me, don't have the tools. Will have to get it done at a key cutters.


----------



## blackdot

Gazza74 said:


> View attachment 3160730
> 
> 
> and
> 
> View attachment 3160738


nicely done


----------



## marathonna

2 x Avi-8

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## JamesWWIII

UPS bringing this beauty to my door tomorrow...


----------



## elliotgb

Yes, I know! Pictures to come!


----------



## kmbas

Griffin Emblem from Indigogo


----------



## Skwere

And it arrived safe and sound:


----------



## Aeterno

Beena said:


> Pulled the trigger on a Smiths PRS-36 today. I took a break from the forums for a few months to give my wallet a rest and within a few hours of being back I decided I had to have one of these bad boys in my collection.


Congratulations on the newest addition! Been eyeing up the PRS-36 as well.


----------



## buddyx7

Bling for the upcoming spring break; the Sokinox


----------



## Patch22

Just received my first automatic, the Orient Union!


----------



## Beena

Aeterno said:


> Congratulations on the newest addition! Been eyeing up the PRS-36 as well.


Thanks. It arrived this morning and it's even nicer in the flesh.










If I didn't feel like such crap from having a cold I'd take some better pics of it.


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Adding these two Seikos to my collection....Ordered today.

This is the first Seiko I saw and absolutely fell in love with it!








I grew to love this classic....Really looking forward to seeing the orange dial in the flesh and that lume everyone is raving on about!


----------



## Agent Sands

Took a chance on a unfamiliar brand and picked up this Nakzen Multifort homage. Miyota movement, sapphire, a beautifully finished dial (my picture doesn't do it justice), and a bracelet with solid end links. Not bad for $125.


----------



## GUTuna

Patch22 said:


> Just received my first automatic, the Orient Union!
> 
> View attachment 3175066


Congrats! A great day. And down the slippery slope you go...


----------



## Lewix

This Derek Jeter glove strap


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Fatboi_ET said:


> Adding these two Seikos to my collection....Ordered today.
> 
> This is the first Seiko I saw and absolutely fell in love with it!
> View attachment 3177994
> 
> 
> I grew to love this classic....Really looking forward to seeing the orange dial in the flesh and that lume everyone is raving on about!
> View attachment 3178082


And this ordered too...


----------



## savedbythebell

This is going to be my new daily..............Quartz 42mm 11.7mm thin. Should look nice on a vintage worn black leather nato or leather strap also.


----------



## OneRandomGeek

Thanks to NathanSr on the sales forum, this one will be here shortly:


----------



## beached

*Parnis GMT (Orange GMT hand) with Hadley-Roma all black Kevlar strap. Will post pics when I put it together:

*
View attachment 3190074


----------



## EunosFD

I just put in an order for a large Maratac Pilot from CountyComm as it's on sale right now. It'll be my first decent auto and I've wanted one since they were originally released, but haven't had the extra $ to spend until now. So, I'm def pretty stoked. I really wanted an Obris Morgan ExII, but they sold out before I could hop on it. So, this will just have to hold me over until those come back in stock in Aug.








*image borrowed from W&W since I don't have it yet


----------



## Michael Porter

Ordered my first Martu strap on a recommendation from another forum member. Anxiously awaiting my Clover Strap for MY Maratac pilot, hopefully in time for SteamJ's GTG Saturday.


----------



## inkonx

Finally decided to try out brass as I've been curious about playing with patina and the A1 seemed like the perfect affordable starter watch to begin a foray into copper alloy based watch cases.

Took less than 48 hours to arrive from Hong Kong. Extremely impressed with the delivery time.


----------



## blackdot

Redeemed with spare Rakuten points


----------



## ironborn

Floridadg said:


> *Parnis GMT (Orange GMT hand) with Hadley-Roma all black Kevlar strap. Will post pics when I put it together:
> 
> *
> View attachment 3190074
> View attachment 3190162


Would love wristshots of this!! Been thinking about getting that piece for a LONG time!


----------



## Tiago Carvalho

CITIZEN Auto NJ0010-55E


----------



## GuessWho

Another Shturmanskie


----------



## beached

You got it - I'll post a few once I put this all together. Shipped from HK today...


----------



## beached

ironborn said:


> Would love wristshots of this!! Been thinking about getting that piece for a LONG time!


You got it - I'll post a few once I put this all together. Shipped from HK today...


----------



## visanic

EunosFD said:


> I just put in an order for a large Maratac Pilot from CountyComm as it's on sale right now. It'll be my first decent auto and I've wanted one since they were originally released, but haven't had the extra $ to spend until now. So, I'm def pretty stoked. I really wanted an Obris Morgan ExII, but they sold out before I could hop on it. So, this will just have to hold me over until those come back in stock in Aug.
> 
> View attachment 3190194
> 
> *image borrowed from W&W since I don't have it yet


Great Watch! Enjoy it!


----------



## Rudi K

Just scored another TechnoMarine Diver. I just really like this look with the hooded lugs. C'mon postman!


----------



## giah

New year - new additions :-!
Timex Intelligent Quartz Linear Chronograph T2P272 and Tommy Hilfiger Brandon Watch 1791008


----------



## GUTuna

GuessWho said:


> Another Shturmanskie


A first one for me!


----------



## EunosFD

Thanks! Already got the shipping notice earlier today so now the waiting begins...................


----------



## blackdot

Lightning speed delivery by EMS - day after dispatch!


----------



## Mediocre

I *think* I have some Dupont pens on the way, but I have not heard a response. Crossing my fingers I hear or see something soon.


----------



## no-fi

Heading from the other side of the world (from Canada to New Zealand) is this Seiko A914 5A09 in immaculate condition. It doesn't come with a strap - so please help me choose one on my thread here.


----------



## Blurter

Glycine Combat Sub on the way from Klepsoo.


----------



## uvalaw2005

Max Bill Automatic.


----------



## arktika1148




----------



## fofofomin

My 5 ring from anchor Zulu just came in for my GG homage, loving it!


----------



## tmronin

there I was, minding my own business and bk201 decided to put up the Hamilton Khaki auto that would be the perfect upgrade to my seiko 5 sport field watch in f29 - I pretty much have a "one in, one out" policy in place at the moment and this fit the bill.

Thanks man!


----------



## blowfish89

All the straps from my recent spree are here, well, except one. I'm livid with USPS who messed up really badly with the Hirsch Robby (sent it back to the sender without delivering to me, who is in Spain - worldstrap on ebay). I'm just hoping I can get my refund from ebay. I've decided not to re-buy it and possibly get a Di-Modell Chronissimo in the future. My Damasko suite of straps is almost done.










From top to bottom - C&B football leather nato, custom cordovan leather zulu, brown perlon, C&B camo nato x2, C&B nato, obris-o-frane, B&Rbands rally, bomber jacket leather.


----------



## helmetless stig

I have an HMT Jawan coming from India.
Vintage HMT 1970 039 s Jawan Military Men 039 s Watch Parashock 17 Jewels Excellent | eBay


----------



## blowfish89

The Obris Morgan isofrane is a bit too long - I can still wear it, but would have preferred just one more hole on the smaller side (just before the big holes start). Very impressed with the quality though.


----------



## merl

blowfish89 said:


> The Obris Morgan isofrane is a bit too long - I can still wear it, but would have preferred just one more hole on the smaller side (just before the big holes start). Very impressed with the quality though.


Same here. Mine came in a few days ago and I would also have liked one extra hole. I contacted them about the extra holes and they said that they will have an adjusted model in the future which would fit my 17 cm wrist better.
Also impressed with the quality


----------



## goody2141

Man, I love those Lagunas. Wish I could afford one...



merl said:


> Same here. Mine came in a few days ago and I would also have liked one extra hole. I contacted them about the extra holes and they said that they will have an adjusted model in the future which would fit my 17 cm wrist better.
> Also impressed with the quality


----------



## m0rt

Time for my first dress watch (that is not of Panerai shape and size) - Junkers Bahaus 6060.

Incoming from Swedish supplier which should be quick. Bought it to celebrate the birth of my son Joel.


----------



## dan_bsht

m0rt said:


> Time for my first dress watch (that is not of Panerai shape and size) - Junkers Bahaus 6060.
> 
> Incoming from Swedish supplier which should be quick. Bought it to celebrate the birth of my son Joel.


Congratulations; for the birth of Joel as well as for this fine time piece


----------



## Gazza74

Congratulations on both events m0rt!



m0rt said:


> Time for my first dress watch (that is not of Panerai shape and size) - Junkers Bahaus 6060.
> 
> Incoming from Swedish supplier which should be quick. Bought it to celebrate the birth of my son Joel.


----------



## arktika1148




----------



## creepshow

I've been on the search for a classy field watch. I've had the hamilton khaki, currently have the Glycine Combat 6, and am now going to try out the SARG009.

pic stolen from seiya


----------



## GhostSeven

Preowned Seiko 5 7s26 winging it's way to me, as I am a new collector this is my first ever automatic watch!


----------



## blowfish89

merl said:


> Same here. Mine came in a few days ago and I would also have liked one extra hole. I contacted them about the extra holes and they said that they will have an adjusted model in the future which would fit my 17 cm wrist better.
> Also impressed with the quality


I would really like that - when they make that new model, I would like to get one or two more for sure. When I see the price of this strap, I wonder what the Isofrane guys are smoking.


----------



## DesertZero

I've been looking to get a Precisionist/Accutron II movement watch, and I finally found one that I liked for the right price. Pic via Google:


----------



## Mac4095

MDV106, NATO and a cheap silicone.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

What's the model on that Bulova? It's awesome.


----------



## DesertZero

ChiefWahoo said:


> What's the model on that Bulova? It's awesome.


96B213


----------



## jalind

Android Endeavor with SII NH35 (aka Seiko 4R35) under the dial.


----------



## jalind

Android Endeavor with SII NH35 (aka Seiko 4R35) under the dial.


----------



## alex79

Late post just got this last week, stowa flieger small second, and I am extremely pleased with it !


----------



## GUTuna

70s chronograph, I swoon - Alihor running a Valjoux 7734


----------



## Aitch

m0rt said:


> Time for my first dress watch (that is not of Panerai shape and size) - Junkers Bahaus 6060.
> 
> Incoming from Swedish supplier which should be quick. Bought it to celebrate the birth of my son Joel.


Only WIS buy ourselves watches to celebrate other's birthdays haha. I selected #58 of the f71 project watch to commemorate my son's birthday.


----------



## Blurter

Oops. Forgot to turn off the bid snipe! Won a Mortima Superdatomatic on 'the Bay'. I've wanted one for a while though.

Cant upload pictures at the moment.....


----------



## KMCMax

Not incoming but just arrived:



At $6 + free shipping from Hong Kong !WITH TRACKING! its the least expensive watch I own, or can even fathom. Had to get it because its my name.



The strap is from my stock.


----------



## Mac4095

From the bay


----------



## EL_GEEk

Finally arrived. [email protected] pics for now. More to come...

So far, I'm very happy. Looks and feels great. Let's just hope I have better luck than other with the ST19...


----------



## The Watcher

KMCMax said:


> Not incoming but just arrived:
> 
> 
> 
> At $6 + free shipping from Hong Kong !WITH TRACKING! its the least expensive watch I own, or can even fathom. Had to get it because its my name.
> 
> 
> 
> The strap is from my stock.


...i can relate! i just wish my namesake watches weren't so expensive! |>


----------



## m0rt

The Watcher said:


> ...i can relate! i just wish my namesake watches weren't so expensive! |>


Hello Rolex?!


----------



## The Watcher

m0rt said:


> Hello Rolex?!


lol mort! heaven forbid...i'm in f71 for a reason...


----------



## pockits

Finally. one of the fortis made it without problems.

Here it is


----------



## m0rt

pockits said:


> Finally. one of the fortis made it without problems.
> 
> Here it is
> 
> View attachment 3244194


What model is this? Looks awesome!


----------



## m0rt

Oh, btw, my Junkers arrived. Extremely speedy delivery


----------



## pockits

it is the official cosmonauts classic. Is the only classic now with metal bracelet . i was worried about the size but is perfect.


----------



## marathonna

Agent Sands said:


> Took a chance on a unfamiliar brand and picked up this Nakzen Multifort homage. Miyota movement, sapphire, a beautifully finished dial (my picture doesn't do it justice), and a bracelet with solid end links. Not bad for $125.


Where did you find this one...???


----------



## Agent Sands

marathonna said:


> Where did you find this one...???


Amazon.com (http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00KGWB78G). They only had one of them available, so it's now out of stock.

But they have a black version available: http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00KG...&pi=SL140_SX116_CR0,0,116,140&keywords=Nakzen










There's also a two-tone rose gold/stainless steel version available: http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00KG...rds=Nakzen&dpPl=1&dpID=51U4puBz8XL&ref=plSrch










For those curious about the brand, this thread has some background: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/nakzen-sl6002agbk-7-anyone-1266426.html#/forumsite/20758.


----------



## marathonna

They do not send to my country...(Netherlands) :-(


----------



## JamesWWIII

In the air and scheduled to be at my door tomorrow...


----------



## blowfish89

JamesWWIII said:


> In the air and scheduled to be at my door tomorrow...
> 
> View attachment 3247954


Good choice Sir.


----------



## ironborn

blowfish89 said:


> Good choice Sir.


I concur. Beautiful.


----------



## DarkShot

The custom strap from Patrick finally arrived!


----------



## whoa

DarkShot said:


> The custom strap from Patrick finally arrived!
> 
> View attachment 3248186
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248194


I have to say.. It takes the watch to a whole new level! He does some nice straps! Congrats

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## blowfish89

Great pics too. I will order something from tripka soon, have just been delaying it.

Meanwhile I did my SOTC here, check it out - https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/blowfish89s-sotc-2015-a-1653386.html

After owning it for 2 months, I finally managed to put on the bracelet for my Tropik SS - feels like a new watch :-!


----------



## The Watcher

DarkShot said:


> The custom strap from Patrick finally arrived!
> 
> View attachment 3248186
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248194


custom! now that's what i'm talking about!!!

been a long while since i've ordered a strap from patrik - they were on the thick side for me. may have to take the plunge again


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Was incoming, now very much landed! 
My very first Seiko


----------



## jch7149

Incoming!


----------



## NYSCOTTY

SUPER DEAL ! SEIKO SNAE19, 91 BUCKS!
Got an email from Jacobtime yesterday,3/10/15, @ 2:45 pm. They're having a Seiko Flash sale. I didn't believe it when I saw this Seiko SNAE19 for $91 bucks!
I ordered it right away & they sold out of them just 2 hours later. Its the latest one too! Lucky day for me. 
Cheers


----------



## deepak_vg

I have my first Hamilton on it's way - Model # H74451833.


----------



## JamesWWIII

deepak_vg said:


> I have my first Hamilton on it's way - Model # H74451833.


I see at least one person here jumped on that Ashford deal...


----------



## arktika1148




----------



## DC guy

This 1950s Gruen Precision should arrive today, but on a vintage black lizard strap:








BTW, since I just noticed his eBay user name on the pic, I just have to say seller brian727272 provides incredible customer service. He didn't ask me to say that, I just feel he went way above and beyond to satisfy me as a customer.

EDIT: I just came across this incredible Gruen signed croc grain deployant band and HAD to buy it immediately! Supposedly NOS, but I'm suspicious about the "CHINA" imprint.









I also have this lizard on order for a different gold vintage watch:








And since I now have a small collection started, I need something to store it in:








Note that it also holds rings and other jewelry... didn't want to freak out the Mrs. with a case that holds nothing but watches. I'm also going to hide some of the pillows so she doesn't get too suspicious.


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Watch number 2 out of 3...
'Incoming' to 'landed'  









That blue Btw is even more stunning in the flesh!


----------



## WorthTheWrist

My first foray into Japanese Domestic Market is on its way ... Seiko Spirit Smart solar chronograph SBPY117:









This was completely an impulse buy; was on Chino shop's website looking for another one of my targets when I saw it. I absolutely adore the champagne dial.


----------



## donovanl12

Saw this on ebay and bought it. I don't know anything about it though, i posted it on the Seiko forum


----------



## hkbob

I've got 4 new watches coming my way. Why ? I went out of control. Fortunately, total damage is only $420. 
With one legit Swiss-made 2893-2 GMT movement, one Seagull 2504, a Bell&Ross homage which I personally like, and a nice unoffensive desk watch to look the part in the office, I think I did ok - I hope


----------



## garf666

Just received a Brady Sailcloth with Gold stitching. It was supposed to go on a modified Amphibia but I'm happy with how that looks on the black leather.
may put it on the CW C70 VW4 instead



also have a Herzog mesh strap coming to give me an alternative look for the black Tissot Visodate


----------



## timmywileman

Incoming i have my first Glycine, a combat sub goldeneye


----------



## Deledda

Wasn't part of my plan for the year but at a little more than $70 delivered, automatic, 200m water resistant and can hand wind, couldn't pass. 








Ditched the rubber strap for the zulu that came with my OM. Kinda like the little bugger.


----------



## vladg

I got these two today. Im new to watch world. I use to have only some Casio cause I need 5 alarms as reminder for workside. But recently I come across gorgeous watches Zenith Pilot Montre d'Aéronef Type 20. Its way too expensive for me but its drug me to get few watches for casual use not only at workside. After a week browsing internet I have deside to go this way.

Citizen (my father use to buy Seiko and Citizen, so I think its good value for money)



Timex - its good looking military style. In fact I got it to wear for work, around the shipyard or my garage but now don't think so. At least for a now  I will definitely gonna get nato brown strap for it.


----------



## soulbazz

Deledda said:


> Wasn't part of my plan for the year but at a little more than $70 delivered, automatic, 200m water resistant and can hand wind, couldn't pass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ditched the rubber strap for the zulu that came with my OM. Kinda like the little bugger.


Looks great! I really like the designs of a lot of Android watches. Unfortunately they are all a bit too big for my liking.


----------



## Deledda

soulbazz said:


> Looks great! I really like the designs of a lot of Android watches. Unfortunately they are all a bit too big for my liking.


Thanks. This is a 42mm. Wears small and is very light. 
I thought it was going to be bigger for some reason. Opened the box and was like "damn that is small". So I wore it with crystal and back stickers still on for a bit. Won me over.


----------



## inkonx

I bought a BM6400 in early January but it was lost in the post. Picked up a different quartz watch but it was a little too nice to really beat up. Stopped by my Costco today for whiskey and steak and took this watch home as well.


----------



## akguy1985

I just got them today but I got a Casio MDV-106, Invicta 8926OB, Tissot V8 chronograph, Luminox sentry, an Orient Ray, and an invicta speedway.

EDIT**
I just ordered a tiger concept BB homage. The one with the red bezel and black face. I can't help myself.


----------



## JamesWWIII

Deledda said:


> Thanks. This is a 42mm. Wears small and is very light.


For Android, 42mm is downright _tiny_. This must be one of their older watches, because most of their recent pieces seem to be following in the footsteps of Invicta and getting bigger with each new design. Most of their recent stuff is 48-50mm, and I kid you not, one of them is 20mm thick.


----------



## OvrSteer

JamesWWIII said:


> For Android, 42mm is downright _tiny_. This must be one of their older watches, because most of their recent pieces seem to be following in the footsteps of Invicta and getting bigger with each new design. Most of their recent stuff is 48-50mm, and I kid you not, one of them is 20mm thick.


They split their lines into Ladies (the normal range of ladies sizing but tending large), Midsize and Large. Midsize is usually 42-46mm. I don't think I'd buy a single "large" Android, but I can play in the "Midsize" range just fine. They will also sometimes have a model in both mid and large sizes, which is a nice feature that most inexpensive brands lack.

Definitely check out their site for deals but remember that their shipping charges are *somewhat* higher than you might expect (typically $12 for domestic ground but can vary.) That can offset the savings, but they're still cheap, good quality and if you double up on orders, the shipping isn't a big barrier.


----------



## GhostSeven

I had some Amazon vouchers burning a hole in my cart so I even though this will be the third watch this month... I thought I should spend them  So my first AVI-8 watch and first pilot watch!

Dam this watch collecting, I only got into this on my Birthday, this is going to be an expensive and addictive hobby!

So this AVI-8 Hawker Harrier II is on its way to me (AV-4026-02)


----------



## Rudi K

Just received this TechnoMarine diver Y-19. Miyota movement. I don't know much about this brand but this one was sold as vintage NOS, so I'm not sure how old it is. It had two issues which is why the seller was dumping it - the chrono did not reset to 12 which was an easy fix, and someone had put the strap on upside down and mangled a springbar which I had to cut out and replace. Pretty simple even for a novice. Very happy!


----------



## Robert A. Wicks

Caspian Sea Monster- Ekranoplan














Bought used off Ebay. In excellent condition.


----------



## GUTuna

A Bulova A-11 from 1944. Military issued to the US Army Air Force.


----------



## Okapi001

I hope it's on my way - no response from trusthonestman so far, but I fully trust him;-)
Shanghai's copy of the Eterna Kon Tiki.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Okapi001 said:


> I hope it's on my way - no response from trusthonestman so far, but I fully trust him;-)
> Shanghai's copy of the Eterna Kon Tiki.
> View attachment 3281738


Communication isn't his strong point, but he tends to deliver.


----------



## flying.fish

Hi, great watch! Can you tell me where did you get it and what is the type?



arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 3219650


----------



## arktika1148

http://shop.vostok-inc.com/vostok-683362.html

Thanks mate.

Been on the radar for far too long, finally clcked. Tracking says on it's way too


----------



## arktika1148




----------



## GUTuna

I have a couple of fun mods in mind for two new Amphibias..


----------



## jespersb

Will recieve a silver/white Peragine Nayroh Grande by personal courier in a couple of weeks.









See details in my post here.


----------



## Fatboi_ET

She's here  







Lovely...


----------



## flying.fish

Just ordered today, on its way and I






can wait to try my NATO straps with it!


----------



## timmywileman

my new glycine combat sub goldeneye - well happy


----------



## akguy1985

My tiger concept BB homage has shipped. Woohoo!


----------



## OvrSteer

Well, it's been a long time coming and a hard time convincing myself that, frankly, I *need* to spend so much on a "nice" watch, but I finally did it.

I have one of these incoming--should be here late this week or early next week:









Mido Multifort ref. M005.430.11.031.00 which is the light dial/42mm version on bracelet (as shown.)

I'm psyched and kind of freaked out at the same time... that's like five Seikos worth


----------



## DrVenkman

Waiting on these two. Stowa Partitio handwinding and Archimede Bronze 39mm. I've come to realize I love watches below 40mm besides my divers. This is the end of my buying and flipping spree as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WalshWatch

DrVenkman said:


> Waiting on these two. Stowa Partitio handwinding and Archimede Bronze 39mm. I've come to realize I love watches below 40mm besides my divers. This is the end of my buying and flipping spree as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would love to see in hand pictures of this when it arrives. There are a few floating around, but not many of the 39h.


----------



## DrVenkman

WalshWatch said:


> Would love to see in hand pictures of this when it arrives. There are a few floating around, but not many of the 39h.


You got it. The waiting game begins...
Anyone know approximate US delivery times from Archimede?

Stowa is scheduled for mid April.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

You're stepping up yo game Venkman. Grats to OvrSteer as well.


----------



## DrVenkman

blowfish89 said:


> You're stepping up yo game Venkman. Grats to OvrSteer as well.


Thanks. Maybe it's the German in me. Decided to pare down my collection to a few nice watches. Almost pulled the trigger on a Damasko, but went with the Archimede.

Something about the Damasko's just doesn't connect with me. A little too cold and modern.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

DrVenkman said:


> Thanks. Maybe it's the German in me. Decided to pare down my collection to a few nice watches. Almost pulled the trigger on a Damasko, but went with the Archimede.
> Something about the Damasko's just doesn't connect with me. A little too cold and modern.


I love everything about that Archimede. However, I am curious as to why you chose the Partitio over the Antea?


----------



## DrVenkman

blowfish89 said:


> I love everything about that Archimede. However, I am curious as to why you chose the Partitio over the Antea?


The Partitio seems more casual and it reminded me of old military watches I've seen, like a Lecoultre from the 1940s.

Right now the Antea is the front runner for my wedding watch, but I have another year to make a decision. No more watches until then.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

DrVenkman said:


> Right now the Antea is the front runner for my wedding watch, but I have another year to make a decision. No more watches until then.


Same for me. Good luck to us both


----------



## yankeexpress

Brand new, just arrived Makara Sea Turtle


----------



## EL_GEEk

yankeexpress said:


> Brand new, just arrived Makara Sea Turtle


Thoughts?


----------



## yankeexpress

EL_GEEk said:


> Thoughts?


The integrated rubber strap is a good design idea, in this case better than my usual favorite - leather. 
Thought I might notice the lack of a Miyota 9015. It has the low beat NH35 movement which is robust and reliable. Have a few dozen NH35 on 5 different brand watches and never had an issue with any.
Makara case shape is unique and it works well in bronze. Will let the patina occur naturally, no hurry. 
Have the Octopus already.


----------



## flying.fish

I wanted to try a vintage looking all black pilot style watch.
And just pulled the triger on this affordable 44mm beauty...
- TW2P64800


----------



## James Haury

This is on it's way it has superglo which as near as i can figure is tritium Vials.It has(well it seemed to i am no longer so sure) them on all the indices and hour and minute hands .Already wishing I bought the black dial $159.99.---- I recieved the watch today march 17, 2015 .(4 days shipping)It is big and heavy with a ss case and bracelet I recieved the black dial not the white .I will not complain.If it has tritium it is only on the hour and minute hands but I will check tommorrow morning when i home from work to make sure.The bracelet has polished inner links matte finished outer.I think the bezel is 120 clicks.10 each between indices.Date is at 3 the crown screws down there is no cyclops for the date .Width with crown is 49mm, 14 mm thick from the back to the glass.The bracelet is 24-25 mm wide at the lugs.Lug end to lug end measurement is 52 mm.If you just want a watch with Tritium on the hour and minute hands for the best price get the low end UZI watch not the lowest but the one around 70 bucks.I think it is called the defender.The only reason I bought this is because I thought it had tritium on all the indices.Otherwise I was fine with my UZI.IT HAS TRITIUM ON ALL THE INDICES AND THE HOUR AND MINIUTE HANDS .i CHECKED THIS MORNING.|>|>" -TWO THUMBS WAY UP!


----------



## cirian75

GD-X6900-1ER


----------



## Gazza74

On what should have been a double-reveal morning, I only have 1 to show due to the wonderful COD notice from UPS on the 2nd watch. Never the less, this was waiting for me when I got home last night. I took some quick photos with the film still on the dial, but it is sitting nicely on my wrist this morning, and I am enjoying the wave patter on the dial. I find that it adds a lot of dimension to it, along with the applied markers. This was the one of of the 2 I ordered that I second-guessed myself a little on (you know, the eternal "what else could I have gotten"), but she's a real beauty and I think I'm in love. The only minor complaint is the strap and deployment buckle aren't as good as those on my DS-1, but I can easily change both if needed.


----------



## mardibum

This

And this

Both from monkey swag


----------



## Gazza74

Here is the second part of the double-feature. Arrived this afternoon once I was able to sort out the UPS COD overcharge fiasco. Here is another beauty from Certina. The DS-2 Chronograph is a HAQ, and amazingly, it's the most I've spent on a single watch, breaking my "record" which was just set by the DS-4 in the attachment. The great thing about these two watches? They were paid entirly by watch and shoe sales, and saved "pocket money".


















Gazza74 said:


> On what should have been a double-reveal morning, I only have 1 to show due to the wonderful COD notice from UPS on the 2nd watch. Never the less, this was waiting for me when I got home last night. I took some quick photos with the film still on the dial, but it is sitting nicely on my wrist this morning, and I am enjoying the wave patter on the dial. I find that it adds a lot of dimension to it, along with the applied markers. This was the one of of the 2 I ordered that I second-guessed myself a little on (you know, the eternal "what else could I have gotten"), but she's a real beauty and I think I'm in love. The only minor complaint is the strap and deployment buckle aren't as good as those on my DS-1, but I can easily change both if needed.
> 
> View attachment 3323890
> 
> View attachment 3323898


----------



## blowfish89

Blackhawk Grey with red stitching (no rally holes) for Damasko.


----------



## Gryffindor

And straps!


----------



## Fatboi_ET

A mesh bracelet for my amphibia.


----------



## SteamJ

I felt like I was in need of something a little more dressy since I'm about to go into the final interview over dinner for a possible new job that would be a huge upgrade over my current (a lot more work but a lot more money) so I picked this one up on the cheapish side. It's way smaller than I typically wear at about 37.5mm x 42mm but it's also more dressy than anything I own but it's a great looking piece. It should be here late this week or early next week (seller's pics).


----------



## Aitch

Jason, you always impress.


----------



## DrVenkman

SteamJ said:


> I felt like I was in need of something a little more dressy since I'm about to go into the final interview over dinner for a possible new job that would be a huge upgrade over my current (a lot more work but a lot more money) so I picked this one up on the cheapish side. It's way smaller than I typically wear at about 37.5mm x 42mm but it's also more dressy than anything I own. It should be here late this week or early next week (seller's pics).
> 
> View attachment 3334826
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334834
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334842
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334850


More money means more watches!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zephyrnoid

Just landed officially and this is my first photo of it. I'll try to do a wristy later in WRUW thread.
Really groovy minimalist design.


----------



## James Haury

OKay, so i walked into my bedroom at 3am or so this morning and the watch (del Mar dive watch) was where i had left it near the clock radio and it was glowing from all the indices and the hour and minute hands. I put it on as best as i could (the bracelet unsized is suitable for someone with a 10 inch wrist,mine is 7 inches)I wore it to bed and could see it in my dark room under the covers and it is still glowing it is just hard to see the illumination in daylight.But you want it for the night anyway. I give this watch two thumbs way up for illumination the bracelet and it's great looks.|>" |>" -This has been James Haury and I'll read your post NEXT TIME AT WATCHUSEEK.


----------



## tmronin

dunno if this counts, but this showed up today (mainly because I met the seller at the mall and skipped the whole mailing thing. LOL!)

my first swiss made watch - Steinhart Ocean 1. My black monster just wasn't "dive-y" enough - but dang, that's a great watch for the money no matter what. Hopefully it will be going to a good home via f29 - just posted it.

for the record, I now understand why people get obsessed with nice watches. I was sitting in my car actually giggling how nice this watch looks on-wrist vs looking at it on-screen. I love the 22mm lugs and how nice the ETA movement feels. I want to say thanks to y'all in f71 for introducing me to awesome reasonable watches in general and Steinhart in specific.








I do have a really nice end to this story - stopped by South Shore mall (across the street) in Quincy MA to get the bracelet sized. Wandered into Long's Jewelers and asked their watch guy, John, if they could size my watch. Did a quick and thorough job of that, showed me some REALLY nice watches including a Tag Heuer Monaco (personal grail) and answered all my WIS questions. When I asked what I owed, they refused to take my money. Pretty guaranteed that when I am ready to buy a watch from a AD - I'm going there. It really is about customer service when it comes to some purchases.


----------



## savedbythebell

Two CW Watches incoming.

C7 Bluebird on the rubber strap, and the C5 slimline blue dial brown strap.


----------



## SuperMeh

My first Aussie watch picking this up tomorrow from dhl, that takes care of my dress watch needs


----------



## Michael Porter

I can't seem to stay away from the Seiko BFK. Scored another preowned one. I have to keep this one on the bracelet. Must resist throwing a strap on it.


----------



## Gazza74

Steinharts are a great value. You will enjoy wearing the Ocean 1.

I travel a couple of times per year to the Quincy area for work, and know the mall you're talking about. I usually stay at the Hyatt across from it. Small world 



tmronin said:


> dunno if this counts, but this showed up today (mainly because I met the seller at the mall and skipped the whole mailing thing. LOL!)
> 
> my first swiss made watch - Steinhart Ocean 1. My black monster just wasn't "dive-y" enough - but dang, that's a great watch for the money no matter what. Hopefully it will be going to a good home via f29 - just posted it.
> 
> for the record, I now understand why people get obsessed with nice watches. I was sitting in my car actually giggling how nice this watch looks on-wrist vs looking at it on-screen. I love the 22mm lugs and how nice the ETA movement feels. I want to say thanks to y'all in f71 for introducing me to awesome reasonable watches in general and Steinhart in specific.
> 
> View attachment 3341898
> 
> I do have a really nice end to this story - stopped by South Shore mall (across the street) in Quincy MA to get the bracelet sized. Wandered into Long's Jewelers and asked their watch guy, John, if they could size my watch. Did a quick and thorough job of that, showed me some REALLY nice watches including a Tag Heuer Monaco (personal grail) and answered all my WIS questions. When I asked what I owned, they refused to take my money. Pretty guaranteed that when I am ready to buy a watch from a AD - I'm going there. It really is about customer service when it comes to some purchases.


----------



## tmronin

savedbythebell said:


> Two CW Watches incoming.
> 
> C7 Bluebird on the rubber strap,


oh my...that's a stupidly good looking watch.


----------



## blowfish89

tmronin said:


> oh my...that's a stupidly good looking watch.


It looks even better on the rally strap 'The Watcher' has it on.


----------



## tmronin

blowfish89 said:


> It looks even better on the rally strap 'The Watcher' has it on.


dammit! y'all are really really really screwing with my plan to upgrade my lighting kit in the near future.

watches vs camera gear - the eternal debate in my recent life. I think camera gear is gonna win - the new profoto b2 system is made for some upcoming jobs i have.


----------



## savedbythebell

I may purchase the rally strap, I have no rubber in my collection and they feel great! It just arrived, the blue really is beautiful.



blowfish89 said:


> It looks even better on the rally strap 'The Watcher' has it on.


----------



## RedOx48

I picked up an Orange Seiko Monster (2nd Gen) and an Orient Flight (black dial) on the Amazon - they'll be here tomorrow. It was between getting those two watches or a Hamilton Khaki Field 42mm. Not sure I made the right choice but, hey, two watches are better than one right?


----------



## savedbythebell

Arrived! Fab!


----------



## GhostSeven

Not a watch but a watch box, very happy for £10 from eBay!


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Fatboi_ET said:


> A mesh bracelet for my amphibia.
> View attachment 3333730


It's arrived! Amazing what a difference a change of strap can make


----------



## savedbythebell

Have not seen a Volvo 340 in a long time!



Fatboi_ET said:


> It's arrived! Amazing what a difference a change of strap can make
> View attachment 3355858


----------



## flying.fish

Where did you get it?


----------



## Fatboi_ET

savedbythebell said:


> Have not seen a Volvo 340 in a long time!


She's a beauty. My daily driver. Do about 60 miles everyday... 
Had a slightly modified 1988 1.4 340 3 door before. 







This one is a bone stock 1987 1.7 340 4 door. Same age as me 
I prefer the overall shape of the sedan.


----------



## Carpetface

In today, and replacing my Smith's PRS-36 as my go to dress watch.

My first Bellmatic.


----------



## Carpetface

Fatboi_ET said:


> She's a beauty. My daily driver. Do about 60 miles everyday...
> Had a slightly modified 1988 1.4 340 3 door before.
> View attachment 3356546
> 
> This one is a bone stock 1987 1.7 340 4 door. Same age as me
> I prefer the overall shape of the sedan.
> View attachment 3356562


You Sir, are an absolute legend in my eyes.


----------



## SteamJ

Carpetface said:


> In today, and replacing my Smith's PRS-36 as my go to dress watch.
> 
> My first Bellmatic.


I love that watch on so many levels. Congrats!


----------



## Fatboi_ET

flying.fish said:


> Where did you get it?


https://www.watchgecko.com/milanese-mesh.php#

Fantastic quality.


----------



## Carpetface

SteamJ said:


> I love that watch on so many levels. Congrats!


Genuinely appreciated!!

I've had a few disappointments since I started collecting watches 6 months ago, and thankfully this isn't one of them. My aim, two of these (the black ones are beautiful on leather strap), I have a blue 6138 Speedtimer, and I desperately want a Pogue.

I've already had more comments on the Bellmatic than I've had on my Smiths that cost x10...the madness of watch collecting.

I love this community of fellow appreciators, so to you all....have a fantastic weekend.


----------



## SteamJ

I found an excellent deal on a month old Prometheus Piranha. I've been wanting to try this one out and it comes with a bonus Super Engineer II bracelet so I should be able to flip it all for at least what I paid if it doesn't work for me.

Seller pic:


----------



## merl

SteamJ said:


> I found an excellent deal on a month old Prometheus Piranha. I've been wanting to try this one out and it comes with a bonus Super Engineer II bracelet so I should be able to flip it all for at least what I paid if it doesn't work for me.
> 
> Seller pic:
> View attachment 3358442


Nice! Do let us know your opinion.


----------



## zachste

SteamJ said:


> I found an excellent deal on a month old Prometheus Piranha. I've been wanting to try this one out and it comes with a bonus Super Engineer II bracelet so I should be able to flip it all for at least what I paid if it doesn't work for me.
> 
> Seller pic:
> View attachment 3358442


I've been eyeing these as well, especially since the prices are going up next month. Really seems like a bargain at just over $300 shipped for a new piece from Prometheus!


----------



## SteamJ

And another incoming now. An Ancon Sea Shadow California from a trade that was just finalized. It should be here early next week.


----------



## EL_GEEk

Dude, double whammy!!! Awesome pick ups. I'm thinking on getting a Prometheus as well. Let me know your thoughts. 


SteamJ said:


> I found an excellent deal on a month old Prometheus Piranha. I've been wanting to try this one out and it comes with a bonus Super Engineer II bracelet so I should be able to flip it all for at least what I paid if it doesn't work for me.
> 
> Seller pic:
> View attachment 3358442





SteamJ said:


> And another incoming now. An Ancon Sea Shadow California from a trade that was just finalized. It should be here early next week.
> 
> View attachment 3359426


----------



## valuewatchguy

Already arrived but here it is......Mileata Model 1








is a sister company to









Dial


Black dial with BGW9 Lume
Hour markers plated black
Date window plated black

Case


Width 42mm
Height 15mm
Length (L2L) 51mm
Water rating 500 meters
Strap width 22mm
Fixed lug bars
Screw-down crown
Tough PVD coating
120 click bezel

Crystal


Scratch resistant Sapphire
Double domed
Anti-reflection coating on the inside

Movement


Miyota 9015
Automatic
Anti-magnetic protection up to 80,000 A/M
Shock protection

Strap


Strong one piece nylon straps colour matched to dial
Matching PVD hardware

Made in Ireland









I am looking forward to doing a review on this one! This is a bling free watch!


----------



## JamesWWIII

valuewatchguy said:


> Already arrived but here it is......Mileata Model 1


$560 for a PVD 9015 diver on a NATO?

No, thanks.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Sometimes the watch is not all about the specs/$ or else we would all be wearing Borealis or Obris Morgan Watches. Heck there is a kickstarter watch that some people got in on a 9015 powered diver with rubber, nato, and leather straps for $230....DELIVERED!! I saw it when it first showed up on Kickstarter and recognized the value in it and still passed on it. It just didn't do anything for me. I'm sorry the Mileata is not your cup of tea. Wear your watches in good health.


----------



## JamesWWIII

valuewatchguy said:


> Sometimes the watch is not all about the specs/$ or else we would all be wearing Borealis or Obris Morgan Watches. Heck there is a kickstarter watch that some people got in on a 9015 powered diver with rubber, nato, and leather straps for $230....DELIVERED!! I saw it when it first showed up on Kickstarter and recognized the value in it and still passed on it. It just didn't do anything for me. I'm sorry the Mileata is not your cup of tea. Wear your watches in good health.


If that Kickstarter diver is the one I'm thinking of, then I totally agree with you. It's pretty boring, and I wouldn't pay $230 for it, regardless of specs.

Don't get me wrong, I like your Mileata, I just don't like it for that price. Around $300-350 or so, and they'd have my attention.


----------



## DC guy

Well, I posted this baby last week (on a different strap), but had to return it to the seller for repairs. Now it's coming home again. Hope it is not damaged in transit!









And I just ordered this for another vintage gold watch. Last one I got was too long (and red):









One other thing, a watchmaker wasted a month of my life trying (and failing) to find a replacement crystal for my scratched up Wenger Escort, so I finally found a whole other one on eBay for less than the cost of a repair. Here's my old one:


----------



## SteamJ

I don't know. The Mileata is not my cup of tea but I think it's a fair price for a 9015 diver and Graeme does some excellent work with SAS. I don't wear coated watches so that's why I'm not interested but I believe it's going to be fair value for the money. Of course, as stated, to each their own.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

SteamJ said:


> I love that watch on so many levels. Congrats!


Agreed. That is a fine piece.


----------



## KrisOK

Well.... I finally found a blue Aevig Huldra on F29 *BEFORE* it sold. Been wanting one of these for a while, and Chip sold out of the blue a long time ago. Seems like every time I saw one come up here is was just AFTER it sold.


----------



## Bibby Purev

Got my Tissot T Tradition from UPS today and man, what a beautiful piece. I think I found my dress watch of I don't know many years.
The leather strap is little hard but I think it'll be okay after some time.


----------



## EL_GEEk

KrisOK said:


> Well.... I finally found a blue Aevig Huldra on F29 *BEFORE* it sold. Been wanting one of these for a while, and Chip sold out of the blue a long time ago. Seems like every time I saw one come up here is was just AFTER it sold.
> 
> View attachment 3365090


You won't be disappointed. I have mine on a leather NATO.


----------



## garf666

Christopher Ward C11 MSL Auto on order.


----------



## raypalmer

One of these:


----------



## Gazza74

Wasn't feeling the bracelet on the Ocean 1 Black DLC any more, so I bought a 22mm PVD buckle to go with a C&B strap I had in my extras box. Feels like a new watch now 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

Where can I buy curved springbars ?


----------



## uvalaw2005

Have been on the lookout for something fun for the summer. This should fit the bill:


----------



## Quicksilver

uvalaw2005 said:


> Have been on the lookout for something fun for the summer. This should fit the bill:


Well done. I think I know where that came from...


----------



## Quicksilver

Been awhile for anything incoming for me so decided to pick up a decently priced piece. My first GMT


----------



## DrVenkman

blowfish89 said:


> Where can I buy curved springbars ?


Panatime has em

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

OK, drop every other watch. I have the ultimate timepiece here that just arrived today. There's a monthly package called Lootcrate that I decided to try out for the first time. It's kind of a geeky thing but why not. For about $20 you get at least $40 worth of themed merchandise and check out what was in the box (secret agent themed) this month!










What does this horological masterpiece do? Well just check out this video and get ready to wet yourself!






As you can imagine this is sure to become the most worn piece in my collection... :-d


----------



## Stattman

Just purchased my second watch. Now the LOOONG wait for it to ship from Singapore  At least shipping was free.


----------



## Gryffindor

Scuba Dude, my first! Incoming!


----------



## GuessWho

Just ordered this Sturmanskie Strela, a 42mm homage of the original Strela from Volmax that has the much talked about Seiko VK64 mech-quartz movement.


----------



## fofofomin

New PVD 3ring for the GG.


----------



## blowfish89

A red cordura strap to cheer me up.


----------



## bdbrick

VOSTOK AMPHIBIAN DIVER WRIST WATCH.


----------



## hkbob

not my picture. getting it this Thursday, hopefully


----------



## joepac

garf666 said:


> Christopher Ward C11 MSL Auto on order.
> 
> View attachment 3371114


Who has these in Stock? Very nice piece!


----------



## DC guy

Could not help myself when I saw this for $18.


----------



## KrisOK

Wow! Shipped on Saturday..... And on my wrist on Monday!


----------



## OvrSteer

OvrSteer said:


> Well, it's been a long time coming and a hard time convincing myself that, frankly, I *need* to spend so much on a "nice" watch, but I finally did it.
> 
> I have one of these incoming--should be here late this week or early next week:
> 
> View attachment 3312210
> 
> 
> Mido Multifort ref. M005.430.11.031.00 which is the light dial/42mm version on bracelet (as shown.)
> 
> I'm psyched and kind of freaked out at the same time... that's like five Seikos worth


This is what anguish sounds like...

The watch was supposed to arrive today via UPS, with signature (a HUGE pain due to the way UPS works locally.) I took the day off not just to wait for UPS, but that was a component in my decision.

It was marked as "Out for delivery" today at 5AM.

Some time later a new record went into the UPS tracking system (also listed at 5 AM) but not showing this morning. It stated hand off to USPS -- the governmental post for non US-ians-- for delivery. They have the option of doing that but seldom do for signed packages.

I just spoke with the USPS mail carrier and it looks like the hand off didn't happen in time today. She didn't have any packages for me.

Technically it's not "late" but that means that I probably can't get it until Wednesday, earliest.

GRR


----------



## Gryffindor

From across the pond, it comes!


----------



## Michael Porter

Obris Morgan Isofrane style strap showed up today.


----------



## Mac4095

Was waiting for me when I got home from work.


----------



## Gazza74

That really sucks. My reply is too late now, but could you go to the post office and pick it up tomorrow, that way you don't have to wait until Wednesday?



OvrSteer said:


> This is what anguish sounds like...
> 
> The watch was supposed to arrive today via UPS, with signature (a HUGE pain due to the way UPS works locally.) I took the day off not just to wait for UPS, but that was a component in my decision.
> 
> It was marked as "Out for delivery" today at 5AM.
> 
> Some time later a new record went into the UPS tracking system (also listed at 5 AM) but not showing this morning. It stated hand off to USPS -- the governmental post for non US-ians-- for delivery. They have the option of doing that but seldom do for signed packages.
> 
> I just spoke with the USPS mail carrier and it looks like the hand off didn't happen in time today. She didn't have any packages for me.
> 
> Technically it's not "late" but that means that I probably can't get it until Wednesday, earliest.
> 
> GRR


----------



## blowfish89

My USPS anguish story (actually, one of my two) -
My gf told she would order me something watch-related on Valentine's day. I picked a Hirsch Robby (red) strap for my Damasko, and gave her an ebay link to the strap. She ordered it. Turns out it was from worldstrap who are quite reliable but located in Spain. The strap came here, and the seller did not make any mistake, but USPS kept telling "undeliverable as addressed" and then "being returned to sender" now. I even went to the post office but they would tell me its on the truck (but it never came and there were no orange receipts). Seller told me that they will refund when they receive it, but haven't yet. I did not get the strap and she hasn't got the money back yet. USPS isn't sure where the strap is now. I am thinking of opening an ebay claim.


----------



## OvrSteer

Gazza74 said:


> That really sucks. My reply is too late now, but could you go to the post office and pick it up tomorrow, that way you don't have to wait until Wednesday?


See further reply, but UPS *lied*. They *lied* to me.

And that's OK! It showed up late today on the UPS truck instead of being actually handed off to USPS. That phantom status went away by later in the afternoon. (not that I was constantly refreshing the UPS tracking page or anything...)

For the USPS hand-off, they'd have to make one delivery attempt anyway. I'm in a suburb and the local office closes too early to realistically get there by end of day and beg for them to find my package.


----------



## Gazza74

OvrSteer said:


> See further reply, but UPS *lied*. They *lied* to me.
> 
> And that's OK! It showed up late today on the UPS truck instead of being actually handed off to USPS. That phantom status went away by later in the afternoon. (not that I was constantly refreshing the UPS tracking page or anything...)
> 
> For the USPS hand-off, they'd have to make one delivery attempt anyway. I'm in a suburb and the local office closes too early to realistically get there by end of day and beg for them to find my package.


That's good news that it showed up today! Glad it worked out in the end.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OvrSteer

blowfish89 said:


> My USPS anguish story (actually, one of my two) -
> My gf told she would order me something watch-related on Valentine's day. I picked a Hirsch Robby (red) strap for my Damasko, and gave her an ebay link to the strap. She ordered it. Turns out it was from worldstrap who are quite reliable but located in Spain. The strap came here, and the seller did not make any mistake, but USPS kept telling "undeliverable as addressed" and then "being returned to sender" now. I even went to the post office but they would tell me its on the truck (but it never came and there were no orange receipts). Seller told me that they will refund when they receive it, but haven't yet. I did not get the strap and she hasn't got the money back yet. USPS isn't sure where the strap is now. I am thinking of opening an ebay claim.


OK, you win. For some reason, UPS never did the handoff and delivered to me anyway. I can't explain it but I can't complain either! At least it didn't get lost in the mail and did ship in line with their original estimate. I was dubious as to why they would do a hand-off on a signature package. Lots of cheap small ground stuff, yes, but it's never stuff that requires a signature.

Pardon the bad pics. I just snapped some with the cell phone. I'll try to get more with the real camera later. It's a beauty.

Anyway, here we go with pics:

























The back shows the custom rotor with Côtes de Genève. One thing I hadn't actually internalized from reading the specs is that it is a screw-down crown. I'm not sure if this is because mine's a gray market or not (the price tag is for the US market) but the day wheel is English/German rather than English/Spanish. That's a nice touch.


----------



## Scott6739

I needed something a little more casual than the tool watches (mostly divers) I normally wear. I came across the Tissot T-Classic line and ordered the pictured (borrowed photo) model. I think this one will work in most casual to semi-formal settings.


----------



## mardibum

This


----------



## Jtragic

Scratched that bullhead itch with this:


----------



## m0rt

Pre-ordered this. Not really incoming until May...

http://www.magrette.com/photos/dt-14.jpg


----------



## knightRider

DC guy said:


> Could not help myself when I saw this for $18.
> 
> View attachment 3395826


Now that is quality! Love it.


----------



## sinner777

something wicked this way comes:


----------



## DC guy

Sounds like you live in my neighborhood. This happens to my deliveries with alarming regularity.


----------



## SteamJ

The Ricoh arrived. It's small but I knew that since I bought it to be a dressier piece. The only negative I can say about it is the lack of a quickset for the day of the week. The button only changes the date and you have to advance the time to change days. I'll have to see if the Vostok method works.

Aside from that it's really a beautiful piece. The faceted crystal is amazing and it's pretty much perfect except for a small scratch on the caseback. The seller was a really nice guy as well. I'm absolutely thrilled with this piece.

I've temporarily put it on a cheap mesh but I think I'm going to order a cheap beads of rice bracelet for it. It came on a brown NATO. The color worked great with it but I don't really wear NATO straps. Maybe a brown leather strap would be nice as well. Suggestions for an 18mm band?

EDIT: I already switched it to a leather strap. I didn't like it on the mesh when I tried it on.


----------



## Gdcigars555

Sizzlin' Diver and a custom gator from Strapped Watch Co.


----------



## Stattman

Jtragic said:


> Scratched that bullhead itch with this:
> View attachment 3408122


No disrespect to your watch choice, but I would never buy that because every time I look at it, I'd think of Shrek with the placement of those buttons.


----------



## Gdcigars555

Stattman said:


> No disrespect to your watch choice, but I would never buy that because every time I look at it, I'd think of Shrek with the placement of those buttons.
> 
> View attachment 3418666


at least her...


----------



## JamesWWIII

Gdcigars555 said:


> Sizzlin' Diver and a custom gator from Strapped Watch Co.
> View attachment 3418578
> View attachment 3418594


Sizzlin alright...that strap looks like a piece of overlooked bacon. And I hope the watch they send you has a date wheel straighter than the one in this photo.


----------



## garf666

Despatched yesterday but it will come through Emirates Post on this side. Hope they put it on one of the quicker camels!


----------



## garf666

joepac said:


> Who has these in Stock? Very nice piece!


christopher ward website. the link for the sale is on WUS somewhere


----------



## joepac

I just bought (preordered) this guy:










Bought it from the .eu site. Saved about 60 bucks!

I also got a Tissot Quickster T13, a 20 slot watch box coming & a couple straps. I am waiting on my vratislavia conceptum heritage chrono in may so I'll get this c11 and the vratislavia on my Birthday month! Yah happy birthday to me!


----------



## Gryffindor

Dive Forum got me again! Incoming...


----------



## eugenicus

Just checked and read the world's three sweetest words: Out for delivery.

When I'm home from work, this will be waiting for me:










Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagal

Got this coming by Hermes seems very slow delivery from Wales


----------



## DC guy

eugenicus said:


> Just checked and read the world's three sweetest words: Out for delivery.


Unless you live in my neighborhood, in which case it means USPS will misdeliver your package and it will end up lost or re-routed. Case in point:


----------



## OvrSteer

eugenicus said:


> Just checked and read the world's three sweetest words: Out for delivery.
> 
> When I'm home from work, this will be waiting for me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


Congrats and jealous! That's a great watch. I like how you already changed your profile pic ;-)

Be sure to post pics of the actual thing when it gets here.


----------



## SteamJ

Both the Ancon Sea Shadow California and the Prometheus Piranha arrived today. I don't think I'm going to keep the Ancon. It's not a bad looking watch but it's massive and a little too big for me. The Piranha, on the other hand, does work for me. I'll certainly hold onto it for now but I'm a serial flipper so I'm sure it'll rotate out one day. Great looking piece.


----------



## merl

SteamJ said:


> Both the Ancon Sea Shadow California and the Prometheus Piranha arrived today. I don't think I'm going to keep the Ancon. It's not a bad looking watch but it's massive and a little too big for me. The Piranha, on the other hand, does work for me. I'll certainly hold onto it for now but I'm a serial flipper so I'm sure it'll rotate out one day. Great looking piece.
> 
> View attachment 3427346


Congrats on the Piranha. Lovely piece!


----------



## mikekol

DC guy said:


> Unless you live in my neighborhood, in which case it means USPS will misdeliver your package and it will end up lost or re-routed. Case in point:
> 
> View attachment 3424514


Ouch. I remember my first experience with Fedex Smartpost with USPS. Item was located and shipped off 20 miles outside of Los Angeles. It took about 2 days to send it to the local Fedex sorting facility. I was expecting that it might take another 2 days max for it to be delivered to me. But noooo! After sorting here in the middle of LA, they send the package to another sorting facility located to the city adjacent from where the package was initially dropped off. It was like a facility that handles the transition to USPS. It took a week for my package to arrived after the first sort. Frustrating, mainly in part of Fedex.


----------



## SteamJ

And the Ancon. It's like wearing a wall clock on my 7.5" wrist.


----------



## mark_uk

I have an Orient Blue Mako 2 incoming








Along with a brown ridged leather band to go on it








My first dive watch, my first Orient and my first automatic watch, so can't wait for it to get here. Was torn between the black and the blue, but as both my Tag and Seiko are black, I plumped for a blue dial with the Orient.


----------



## thnewkid

New here, but I just got my first mechanical watch. After four quartz watches, I finally got myself a real timepiece. Red NATO strap on the way too, hope it looks decent. 

Slava "big zero" day/date. It's smaller than I imagined, but it'll replace my weekender for daily wear.


----------



## cirian75

Just arrived

2nd hand PRG-270 off ebay


why affordable, cost me £55 delivered

note small damage to left of light button, looked awful in the pics, real life, its nuffin


----------



## GuessWho

I finally did it! I cannot count how many times I have been to Julian Kampmann's website to "window shop" and drool over the nice assortment of Russian pieces he has. So when I went on the hunt for another 3133 powered watch I knew who I would be going to!

So I ordered this, it is a "Pilot" branded MIG-15 3133 chronograph, the "Pilot" brand is owned by Juri Levenberg, who is somewhat infamous in the Russian watch industry. 














The dial is quite an unusual colour, but there is a reason for that particular colour choice. The colour is the same (or at least very similar) to the turquoise coloured paint used in the cockpits of MIG (and other Soviet produced) fighter jets.







The MIG-15 that this watch was inspired by was one of the first Soviet fighter jets. No radar or heat-seeking missiles on this jet, but rather two 23mm cannons and a secondary single 37mm cannon, very similar armament to what a WW2 fighter plane would have used. The swept-wing design was revolutionary at the time and allowed for much greater maneuverability than the classic fixed-wing jet fighters. I feel the watch captures this image well, with modern styled hands/dial placed in a more classically designed case, it creates very new meets old feel.

This watch comes with two casebacks, a crystal display and a solid steel screw-down back. The solid back has the date 31/12/1948 inscribed on the back, this was the date of the first MIG-15 flight.


----------



## KrisOK

I finally pulled the trigger on a Borealis Scout Sniper. This will be my first watch with tritium tubes.


----------



## Greeks1

Hi to everyone!
2 watches currently incoming:
DAGAZ Typhoon T2
CHR. WARD C11 MSL

cheers
Vassilis


----------



## Bonka

Mailman delivered it this morning! Sorry for the potato pics.

Vostok Megapolis 850085



















Very surprised that Meranom had them in stock again, better price than before too! Loving the black dial with the white/gold accents. Even the bracelet is pretty good, solid links and endlinks.


----------



## Galeocerdoshark

New mako...


----------



## WorthTheWrist

This one looks kind of fun for $27 delivered. On the way.


----------



## dan_bsht

WorthTheWrist said:


> This one looks kind of fun for $27 delivered. On the way.
> 
> View attachment 3462266


I'm always about to buy some of those, but never did. Can you please give us a short review when it arrives?


----------



## m0rt

daniel_h said:


> I'm always about to buy some of those, but never did. Can you please give us a short review when it arrives?


I've had two. One was dead on arrival, the second one worked for awhile. The movement aside, the case and dial had fairly good quality, the bracelet was crap. I gave both watches away.


----------



## Agent Sands

My Invicta 8927 arrived today:










It won't last, but it'll make a decent summertime beater.


----------



## WorthTheWrist

m0rt said:


> I've had two. One was dead on arrival, the second one worked for awhile. The movement aside, the case and dial had fairly good quality, the bracelet was crap. I gave both watches away.


Already ordering the replacement band.


----------



## blowfish89

Cannot beat the Morellato Lorica waterproof cordura strap for 13 dollars ! Its basically the same one which Weiss sells for $60 (but that one has a better buckle obviously).


----------



## SteamJ

blowfish89 said:


> Cannot beat the Morellato Lorica waterproof cordura strap for 13 dollars ! Its basically the same one which Weiss sells for $60 (but that one has a better buckle obviously).


I'm biased since I'm a huge Damasko fan but that combo is still awesome.


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes

*RUSSIAN VOSTOK 2416B AUTO AMPHIBIAN AMPHIBIA DIVER WATCH 100652
*


----------



## blowfish89

SteamJ said:


> I'm biased since I'm a huge Damasko fan but that combo is still awesome.


Slowly getting to my idea of a dozen straps for my Damasko, so a lot of black/red combos already. This is my only watch with lug holes and makes changing a breeze. I'm also preferring smaller watches in general and straps now-a-days over bracelets, since they make the watch lighter and just that feeling of the watch being an extension of the arm and forgetting its there. Also no scratches on the bracelet if wearing straps 

Today I ordered a cork strap from the Portuguese museum with red stitching for the Damasko after a little prodding from Perdendosi not that I needed it.


----------



## savedbythebell

CW Trident Pro 600 White dial on Leather. The 42mm hopefully is not to large, I had the 38 in the previous model and it wore small, fingers crossed the 42 is ok on Leather


----------



## arktika1148




----------



## DrVenkman

savedbythebell said:


> CW Trident Pro 600 White dial on Leather. The 42mm hopefully is not to large, I had the 38 in the previous model and it wore small, fingers crossed the 42 is ok on Leather


Nice. We need a review and lots of pics when you get it.


----------



## m0rt

savedbythebell said:


> CW Trident Pro 600 White dial on Leather. The 42mm hopefully is not to large, I had the 38 in the previous model and it wore small, fingers crossed the 42 is ok on Leather


Very nice. I have an old 42mm and an old 38mm. The 38 goes on my wife, way too small for me. But I've heard the new models are thicker...


----------



## KrisOK

My Scout Sniper came on Saturday. It has a busy dial, but I really like it.


----------



## GhostSeven

Russian Vostok Komandirskie 811055


----------



## Aitch

Vintage Zodiac from the 'Bay. Planning on cleaning up the case and giving it to my wife for her birthday. She's not worn an automatic before so if she does decide to keep it I might need to get her a winder too.... she's not one (yet) for shaking up a watch and setting the time/date every time she wants to wear it.


----------



## mardibum

The blue one.


----------



## hudson44

I'm currently excited to see these two arrive...Seiko SKX 011J and a Geckota K1 Type B


----------



## mark_uk

My blue Orient Mako XL arrived today, and it's certainly xl LOL. Makes my 40mm Tag Heuer look like a child's watch. I was after s chunky watch though, so all good.
I can see why the watch gets a lot of love here. It's a great looking watch with a good weight (it's heavy, but again, I like to be able to feel like I have something on my wrist). The bracelet is a huge let down though. Feels cheap and nasty! Luckily I ordered a leather strap to go onto the watch. Even the box it comes in is pretty cool.









































Great service from Long Island watches too. Shipping confirmation late Friday night, here with me Monday morning.


----------



## ciclismosam

Decided to jump on the limited run of the Marathon General Purpose with Benarus NOS ETA 2801.









Can't wait to get this one in the mail.


----------



## Jtragic

arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 3475282


What watch is this?


----------



## Gryffindor

ciclismosam said:


> Decided to jump on the limited run of the Marathon General Purpose with Benarus NOS ETA 2801.
> 
> View attachment 3486082
> 
> 
> Can't wait to get this one in the mail.


One of my faves. Enjoy it!


----------



## Gryffindor

My most affordable affordable is incoming. The enablers in this thread are to blame! =)


----------



## Oilers Fan

KrisOK said:


> My Scout Sniper came on Saturday. It has a busy dial, but I really like it.


This looks like a really nice watch. How's the bracelet?


----------



## blowfish89

I said at the end of January that I won't be buying anything else till the year end. Well, its been two months and I've been secretly considering my options after I calculated my expected tax returns today. I think I may break soon lol.


----------



## kit7

Don't tell the wife, I hope I meet the DHL van first, seiko 7002-7000 followed me home from ebay, it's working, but will let you know later......


----------



## savedbythebell

2 CW's arrived. Totally different beasts, but very beautiful.


----------



## dan_bsht

savedbythebell said:


> 2 CW's arrived. Totally different beasts, but very beautiful.


Wow! Great looking watches, can we have mini reviewed please! I'm very interested in the new C60


----------



## savedbythebell

I will get more info up on the C60 pro soon, what is the best forum? Dive forum? On my 6.75 inch wrist.








daniel_h said:


> Wow! Great looking watches, can we have mini reviewed please! I'm very interested in the new C60


----------



## blowfish89

savedbythebell said:


> I will get more info up on the C60 pro soon, what is the best forum? Dive forum? On my 6.75 inch wrist.




That is a gorgeous blue (the C5 slimline!). The new C60 is quite good looking as well.
The best forum is this one of course - f71. I find the dive forum to be full of hotheads fighting about scurfa, MK II and whatnot.


----------



## DrVenkman

I agree about the c5 slimline. Looks great!


----------



## arktika1148

Jtragic said:


> What watch is this?


https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=kirova+watch&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=2dcaVYa8Co7fPY_7gZgK

One of the many versions of Kirova mate


----------



## JamesWWIII

My first mod is on its way back from MotorCity WatchWorks, and even though I went subtle my first time out, it looks like Jay did a fantastic job...









If it wasn't for this forum, I'd have never dipped my toe into these waters. So...thanks??


----------



## DrVenkman

JamesWWIII said:


> My first mod is on its way back from MotorCity WatchWorks, and even though I went subtle my first time out, it looks like Jay did a fantastic job...
> 
> View attachment 3499546
> 
> 
> If it wasn't for this forum, I'd have never dipped my toe into these waters. So...thanks??


What was the turnaround on that? I was thinking of getting something bead blasted and adding lume.


----------



## JamesWWIII

DrVenkman said:


> What was the turnaround on that? I was thinking of getting something bead blasted and adding lume.


I sent him PayPal payment on Feb 4, so we're looking at just under two months, though he initially said it would be 14 weeks when I got in the cue. Better to underpromise and overdeliver, I always say! 

Oh, and down the road when this one gets some wear, I'll probably send it back to him for bead blasting.


----------



## blowfish89

I think my Seiko 5 SNK803 could use a new face.


----------



## DrVenkman

blowfish89 said:


> I think my Seiko 5 SNK803 could use a new face.


It's like getting a new watch! Without getting one. I haven't had one done yet and am curious to dip my toe into the mod waters.


----------



## SteamJ

I've been wanting one of these for a long time. They used to go for a lot more but they've come down recently. I was bidding on one and winning with less than 24 hours to go and the seller got all of his auctions cancelled due to an apparent misunderstanding with eBay. So I moved onto another and it ended this afternoon and I had won. The icing on the cake is I have a $54 credit on eBay coming in 3 days so I'll be getting it below the average price. I'm looking forward to this one arriving from the UK in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Mac4095

Vostok


----------



## blowfish89

^^Its okay Jason. You bought a weird-looking watch. You don't have to write an essay to justify why you did it. <I hope your wife is not here>.


----------



## Mac4095

Almost forgot these.









And a new work watch.



All images borrowed.


----------



## SteamJ

blowfish89 said:


> ^^Its okay Jason. You bought a weird-looking watch. You don't have to write an essay to justify why you did it. <I hope your wife is not here>.


Hey I love these vintage super compressors. Better shot.


----------



## goody2141

SteamJ said:


> Hey I love these vintage super compressors. Better shot.
> 
> View attachment 3502466


Great choice of watch, I love it. I've eyed them off and on, but they are usually outside my budget.


----------



## joepac

Nice fortis MM! Me jelly. 

Sent from my S5 Active...Like you care...


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## sanfong

I have these two incoming. Pictures are borrow from sellers' page.


----------



## blowfish89

^Doesn't really suit your address.


----------



## crafted

I have this affordable Timex Waterbury on the way. 42mm case (and chronograph to boot) is large for me so we'll see how it is! Great vintage styling, but has too many lines of text.


----------



## hudson44

crafted said:


> I have this affordable Timex Waterbury on the way. 42mm case (and chronograph to boot) is large for me so we'll see how it is! Great vintage styling, too many lines of text.
> View attachment 3506450


Affordable or not....that is a good looking watch! They've successfully tapped into the vintage pilot vibe.


----------



## merl

SteamJ said:


> I've been wanting one of these for a long time. They used to go for a lot more but they've come down recently. I was bidding on one and winning with less than 24 hours to go and the seller got all of his auctions cancelled due to an apparent misunderstanding with eBay. So I moved onto another and it ended this afternoon and I had won. The icing on the cake is I have a $54 credit on eBay coming in 3 days so I'll be getting it below the average price. I'm looking forward to this one arriving from the UK in a couple of weeks.
> 
> View attachment 3500906


Very nice catch Jason!


----------



## merl

I should get a LLD this saturday.
Has been on my list for long and finally getting one.
Will have to fit this one first before I decide to buy it because it is at the edge of the lug2lug size I can handle.
Not an affordable but still very excited 








Photo: fratellowatches


----------



## SteamJ

merl said:


> I should get a LLD this saturday.
> Has been on my list for long and finally getting one.
> Will have to fit this one first before I decide to buy it because it is at the edge of the lug2lug size I can handle.
> Not an affordable but still very excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo: fratellowatches


Absolutely beautiful piece. I'm a huge sucker for super compressor style divers (as illustrated by my last post) and this is one of my absolute favorite Longines watches. Congrats!


----------



## uvalaw2005

Just grabbed another grail. 2 down (Nomos Tangente, Tag Heuer Carrera), 1 to go (Blue/White Breitling Superocean Heritage):


----------



## WatchPuffy

This Seiko 5 has landed on my continent. A few more days I should receive it:










I will be replacing the bracelet with this Teju lizard band which I have already received:










I am oddly excited for this watch. I've been wearing the same Omega Speedmaster Automatic for the last ten years, daily. It needs an adjustment as it periodically stops and needs an overall cleaning. I won't send it off until I have something else to wear. Hence this Seiko.

(First post here, btw.)


----------



## SimbaIsBorn

G. Gerlach Navigator with no date









A trio of straps for the Navigator























Seagull 1963 Panda Dial Chronograph









A few Hirsch straps for the Seagull
















And finally a little something from the NATO strap company for the Seagull









Needless to say, I had a productive weekend...


----------



## fofofomin

This sexy russian!


----------



## debasercl

SimbaIsBorn said:


> G. Gerlach Navigator with no date
> 
> View attachment 3510514
> 
> 
> A trio of straps for the Navigator
> 
> View attachment 3510522
> 
> View attachment 3510530
> 
> View attachment 3510538
> 
> 
> Needless to say, I had a productive weekend...


Nice purchases!
Where did you get those straps from?


----------



## sheepfishdog

Treated myself to one vintage Seiko (seller's pic)


----------



## Rabl

Well...they're not quite in the mail yet, but they are in the pipeline:

A Stowa Marine Original














and an Archimede Pilot 39 Bronze


----------



## blowfish89

^Excellent choices, both those watches are in my wishlist.


----------



## JLesinski

^^ The back of that Stowa is beautiful. Might have to add that to my list


----------



## SimbaIsBorn

debasercl said:


> Nice purchases!
> Where did you get those straps from?


Thanks!!

I got the straps from G. Gerlach's website. I want to say that each one was under 10 bucks.


----------



## Mediocre

This VSA is on the way. I am going to clean it up and determine whether or not the strap is the go-forward plan. Then I am going to surprise my dad with his first Swiss watch. After letting him borrow mine for the last two years (which he will still be welcome to do), I have realized that quartz is better for him. He does not seem to move around enough to keep an auto well-wound. I always have to reset the date for him LOL. After looking around, I think it is a great option for an almost all occasion watch. The size will also work well for him. 42mm+ starts to be quite large on his wrist. I am pretty excited:-!









This is on the way for me. I have gifted some Parker fountain pens before, I own a couple of decent pens including a pair of Duponts. This is my first MB though. I am still trying to decide if I care much for the luxury pen world.


----------



## blowfish89

^I bought a Pelikan few months ago, not even written a single page. I just don't use any pen enough, and refilling the ink is a pain. I will stick using my only 2-color Cross ballpoint pen. So fountain pens not for me.

I have this W&W Coal incoming (W&W have a small sale).


----------



## Mediocre

blowfish89 said:


> ^I bought a Pelikan few months ago, not even written a single page. I just don't use any pen enough, and refilling the ink is a pain. I will stick using my only 2-color Cross ballpoint pen. So fountain pens not for me.
> 
> I have this W&W Coal incoming.


I tried fountain pens, just do not care for them. I need something that I can keep in my pocket and use on the run. More of my writing takes place during meetings than at my desk. Now I look for ballpoint/rollerball when buying. The Duponts would receive more use if they were a more fine tip. Live and learn lol.

Great looking strap! That finish just looks rustic and comfortable.


----------



## Howl

Just finally pulled the trigger on an SKX007, although now I'm thinking I should have saved a bit longer and gotten a shogun outright... although I did want a beater and I'm not sure if I would be comfortable using the shogun as one.


----------



## uvalaw2005

Howl said:


> Just finally pulled the trigger on an SKX007, although now I'm thinking I should have saved a bit longer and gotten a shogun outright... although I did want a beater and I'm not sure if I would be comfortable using the shogun as one.


Can't go wrong with the 007. I've bought and sold it several times but it keeps coming back into my collection.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Couple of straps


----------



## ChiefWahoo

That plaid is sharp!


----------



## brandon\

I don't think I've posted this here yet. I'm excited for this one.


----------



## Mediocre

As you should be, that is possibly the best value in Swiss automatic watches at the moment!!!


----------



## blowfish89

Mediocre said:


> As you should be, that is possibly the best value in Swiss automatic watches at the moment!!!


I thought you were going to buy one yourself?


----------



## Fanat

Hoping to receive an Orient Bambino, but not sure if anybody bought it for me or not.


----------



## merl

merl said:


> I should get a LLD this saturday.
> Has been on my list for long and finally getting one.
> Will have to fit this one first before I decide to buy it because it is at the edge of the lug2lug size I can handle.
> Not an affordable but still very excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo: fratellowatches


Got it today. Really liking it 
Now on a search for the right strap.


----------



## Agent Sands

After I had some luck with Nakzen, I thought I might check out another Chinese brand that suddenly popped up on Amazon recently. I'm reasonably satisfied with this Burei. The build quality is good (sapphire crystal), especially for the price ($75), though the "Swiss" labeling is laughable.


----------



## blowfish89

merl said:


> Got it today. Really liking it
> Now on a search for the right strap.


Congratulations, how about this combo - bomber jacket strap? I have one for my Tropik SS.


----------



## The Watcher

blowfish89 said:


> Congratulations, how about this combo - bomber jacket strap? I have one for my Tropik SS.


excellent suggestion blowfish - where can a 22 bomber strap be found?


----------



## merl

blowfish89 said:


> Congratulations, how about this combo - bomber jacket strap? I have one for my Tropik SS.


Thanks! What \/\/\/ said 


The Watcher said:


> excellent suggestion blowfish - where can a 22 bomber strap be found?


Edit: Guess it is from strapped for time.


----------



## canuck1977

Denim watch roll from Etsy just arrived. Love it. Choice of fabrics and pretty cheap at $25. Search "handmadeclassics" on Etsy. Holds three watches, folds up about the size of a rolled t-shirt (for all your professional travelers out there who know rolling stuff is the One True Way of packing).


----------



## blowfish89

merl said:


> Thanks! What \/\/\/ said
> Edit: Guess it is from strapped for time.


Yes it is.


----------



## The Watcher

blowfish89 said:


> Yes it is.


thanks!


----------



## The Watcher

^ how do you know when you've gone overboard with straps?

when you see a nice strap recommendation, go to the website, and get a sense of 'deja vu'...where have i seen that strap before?

...you go to your strap box...and see this...









(facepalm)

...this is a 20mm though, i may still consider the black 22...thanks again blowfish! :-!


----------



## blowfish89

The Watcher said:


> ^ how do you know when you've gone overboard with straps?
> 
> when you see a nice strap recommendation, go to the website, and get a sense of 'deja vu'...where have i seen that strap before?
> 
> ...you go to your strap box...and see this...
> 
> View attachment 3543018
> 
> 
> (facepalm)
> 
> ...this is a 20mm though, i may still consider the black 22...thanks again bombfish! :-!


1) its blowfish.
2) I have a 22 brown and need a black/brown 20mm, we can swap locally


----------



## SteamJ

merl said:


> Got it today. Really liking it
> Now on a search for the right strap.


Absolutely beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## The Watcher

blowfish89 said:


> 1) its blowfish.
> 2) I have a 22 brown and need a black/brown 20mm, we can swap locally


sorry blowfish - mind is going in a thousand diff directions! bombfish designed the cerb caseback. why did i get the name right the first time in the thread and different the 2nd time? must be because the cerb black mod parts were announced just now :-d

- the 20 in my pic is blue, not brown btw.


----------



## merl

SteamJ said:


> Absolutely beautiful! Congrats!


Thanks! In real life it is amazing.


----------



## dan_bsht

Got this from a seller in India 8$ including shipping! How bad can it be?!


----------



## JLesinski

daniel_h said:


> India 8$ including shipping!


0.o I don't think you can send a letter from India to Canada for less than $8, much less ship a watch...


----------



## dan_bsht

JLesinski said:


> 0.o I don't think you can send a letter from India to Canada for less than $8, much less ship a watch...


I have no idea what to expect, for sure the seller is using archived photo and not actual for the item sold, his reviews were 98% positive, so hopefully I will get something at the end


----------



## brandon\

daniel_h said:


> hopefully I will get something


That's the attitude to have!

Lol.


----------



## brandon\

merl said:


> Got it today. Really liking it
> Now on a search for the right strap.


How about a Di Modell Rallye? It's a fantastic strap. It's not too thick and it's not too thin. It is perfectly supple right out of the box - no need to break it in. It's water proof. It's perforated for hot, summer temps. And it looks super freaking sharp.

Luckily, I found a picture on the wide world of webs:


----------



## Rudi K

JLesinski said:


> 0.o I don't think you can send a letter from India to Canada for less than $8, much less ship a watch...


At Christmas I ordered a used HMT Janata for $12 prepaid and it works/looks great. Used it for a stocking stuffer.


----------



## Rudi K

I have this used vintage Ruhla en-route, very excited.... this will be my first German watch. UFO case.

Edit - are we calling these German or Russian? Hmmmm.


----------



## GuessWho

Rudi K said:


> I have this used vintage Ruhla en-route, very excited.... this will be my first German watch. UFO case.
> 
> Edit - are we calling these German or Russian? Hmmmm.


Nice Ruhla, I've always been interested in their pin-lever chronographs (movement UMF 24-35).

Don't think we could call that one Russian as it was made in East Germany, you could call it Soviet at least.;-)

Fun fact - Ruhla was the first company to use a fully automated production line for their movements. Although "Garde" is the modern successor to the Ruhla watch brand, there is a company called Ruhlamat that is still around that specializes in automation: ruhlamat® | solutions for your needs.// Smart Card & Passport Processing Solutions, Assembly process engineering, Service


----------



## RAM75

It's been awhile since I posted here. To catch up here are a few of the recent vintage arrivals. All nabbed comfortably in the Affordables realm.

60's Breitling Top Time 2006









50's Universal Geneve Gerald Genta designed Polerouter 









60's Enicar Sherpa Super Divette 









Oh, and this









A 1972 Heuer Autavia Viceroy 1163v with a Piquerez case.

Sent from.....


----------



## soulbazz

^^ Awesome! Love them all.


----------



## Mediocre

blowfish89 said:


> I thought you were going to buy one yourself?


I made an offer, but it did not materialize. That is not the last try though!


----------



## Drumguy

I have a Hamilton Jazzmaster Thinline black dial on a bracelet coming. I already have the silver dial on a brown strap just put a Hadley Roma deployment clasp on it today(came in the mail today)I just really like that design. I also have a deployment clasp coming this week for my Intra-Matic. I've already bought a Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical and an Orient Black Ray so that might be it for me.


----------



## Beena

Got one of these beauties winging it's way to me from a forum member.










I've been after one for a while but kept putting it off due to the cost of them new. This is going to be a long week waiting for it to be shipped.....


----------



## Mike123456

I received this as a gift and have never worn it as it was broken. So I'm now awaiting to get it back from repair and service so I can start wearing it.


----------



## Jtragic

Just arrived via EMS from Japan. Very cool retro-vibe NOS Alba UFO from the bay.


----------



## SteamJ

SteamJ said:


> I've been wanting one of these for a long time. They used to go for a lot more but they've come down recently. I was bidding on one and winning with less than 24 hours to go and the seller got all of his auctions cancelled due to an apparent misunderstanding with eBay. So I moved onto another and it ended this afternoon and I had won. The icing on the cake is I have a $54 credit on eBay coming in 3 days so I'll be getting it below the average price. I'm looking forward to this one arriving from the UK in a couple of weeks.
> 
> View attachment 3500906


As a somewhat informed WIS I will almost always do my research in advance. If I'm going to buy a vintage piece I tend to check all aspects of it and make sure it's legit. Looking over some info this morning I came across a post from a while ago about the Fortis Marinemaster being faked and sold on eBay. Sure enough the one I have incoming from the UK has all of the hallmarks of being a fake. I've already messaged the seller (who has a return policy) and copied the link to him with the info about why it's a fake so I'll be sending it right back to him when it shows up. Sadly I'll be out shipping both ways but that's what I get for not doing my research.


----------



## elconquistador

One of my grails in the mail.


----------



## blowfish89

elconquistador said:


> One of my grails in the mail.


:drool:


----------



## EL_GEEk

SteamJ said:


> As a somewhat informed WIS I will almost always do my research in advance. If I'm going to buy a vintage piece I tend to check all aspects of it and make sure it's legit. Looking over some info this morning I came across a post from a while ago about the Fortis Marinemaster being faked and sold on eBay. Sure enough the one I have incoming from the UK has all of the hallmarks of being a fake. I've already messaged the seller (who has a return policy) and copied the link to him with the info about why it's a fake so I'll be sending it right back to him when it shows up. Sadly I'll be out shipping both ways but that's what I get for not doing my research.


Dang J that sucks. I remember seeing one of those on EBay (it's also on my list) and I found the link you are talking about. These are a little hard to find original and it good condition.


----------



## merl

SteamJ said:


> As a somewhat informed WIS I will almost always do my research in advance. If I'm going to buy a vintage piece I tend to check all aspects of it and make sure it's legit. Looking over some info this morning I came across a post from a while ago about the Fortis Marinemaster being faked and sold on eBay. Sure enough the one I have incoming from the UK has all of the hallmarks of being a fake. I've already messaged the seller (who has a return policy) and copied the link to him with the info about why it's a fake so I'll be sending it right back to him when it shows up. Sadly I'll be out shipping both ways but that's what I get for not doing my research.


That is a bummer .
Good that you found out somewhat in time. You gonna search for a good piece now?


----------



## SteamJ

EL_GEEk said:


> Dang J that sucks. I remember seeing one of those on EBay (it's also on my list) and I found the link you are talking about. These are a little hard to find original and it good condition.





merl said:


> That is a bummer .
> Good that you found out somewhat in time. You gonna search for a good piece now?


The seller is being good about it. He told me that he would pay return shipping if it's not good when I get it. I sent the seller pictures to Fortis to see if they can confirm if it's a fake. I'll probably just hold off for now on getting another.


----------



## ironborn

Been a good boy and kept my addiction in check for all of 2015, so when this popped up in the sub $10-range on the bay I snagged it. Was in the market for a "dressier" watch anyways!


----------



## blowfish89

Just placed my first order from Martu straps. Two straps incoming.


----------



## Toh

Just made the payment for a Helson Skindiver Number C3 No Date 








(pic from the web)


----------



## dan_bsht

Toh said:


> Just made the payment for a Helson Skindiver Number C3 No Date
> 
> View attachment 3569658
> 
> (pic from the web)


Great choice! Congratulations


----------



## Toh

daniel_h said:


> Great choice! Congratulations


Hey thanks man!

Looking forward to receiving it


----------



## WorthTheWrist

I'm absolutely psyched!

I've been in the market for a radio-controlled watch. I had my eye on some Citizen Eco-Drive Nighthawks that Jomashop had on sale on their eBay for $289. Just yesterday, however, they popped up to $375.

What I really wanted was a Seiko Brightz, one of their SAGA series. But they were quite pricey - $630 to over $1,000.

Last night, at about 1:30 a.m. I won a Japanese eBay auction for a gently used Seiko Brightz SAGA069 for *$299*! Reputable dealer and 100% guaranteed as authentic, so I'm not worried about that. For perspective on what a good deal that is, check this out:

seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko brightz chronograph wave solar mens watch Navy SAGA069

Amazon.com: SEIKO BRIGHTZ controlled chronograph solar radio blue SAGA069 men's watch: Watches

I was enchanted with the white-dialed version, but at this price, zero complaints.


----------



## GUTuna

I love vintage Enicar watches. So when this popped up from a US seller at a price I liked, how could I refuse?


----------



## X2-Elijah

Okay, this took more than a month to arrive due to this and that, but I now finally have a bona-fide JDM watch:








Been eyeing the retro-guitar range since, idk, maybe even as early as 2011. Bunch of selling-off and ebaying, and got enough to cover the price + associated costs. So far, seems well worth it!


----------



## donpaganistis

X2-Elijah said:


> Okay, this took more than a month to arrive due to this and that, but I now finally have a bona-fide JDM watch:
> View attachment 3574098
> 
> 
> Been eyeing the retro-guitar range since, idk, maybe even as early as 2011. Bunch of selling-off and ebaying, and got enough to cover the price + associated costs. So far, seems well worth it!


Congratulations!
It is a very unique piece.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

I just started taking notice of those. Very cool! Congrats!


----------



## blowfish89

Steinhart GMT Pepsi is going out (listed on f29), a nice sunburst blue dial flieger is coming in - Check this thread in the German forum for more pics.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/introducing-my-third-german-watch-1770770.html


----------



## yankeexpress

GLX-150B-3 for $70


----------



## Agent Sands

I've got this Raketa on the way:


----------



## Gazza74

Very cool! The blue dial and PVD coating work much better than the other combinations to me. Congrats!



blowfish89 said:


> Steinhart GMT Pepsi is going out (listed on f29), a nice sunburst blue dial flieger is coming in - Check this thread in the German forum for more pics.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/introducing-my-third-german-watch-1770770.html


----------



## Perdendosi

I just violated four of my watch rules today: (1) No quartz, (2) One-in, one-out, (3) Don't buy something with the intent of flipping, (4) Don't impulse buy [in all fairness, I violate that rule all the time].

Why? Because another thread turned me on to the fact that the Aevig Corvid is having another run.
I've liked the design since I first saw it, but didn't think the quartz watch would fit my collection. 
But with the Euro's weakness against the dollar, that unique design, Chip's outrageously good preorder price, and Chip's "Aevig iconset" coupon code, I just couldn't resist.
I don't plan to replace any watches in my collection*, because these are unique. 
I couldn't find any photos that Chip has posted showing the new, full lume dial, at night. It sounds cool, but I wonder how lumed hands + the lumed dial will look. So just to be on the safe side, I bought the sand version as well, and I'll sell whichever one I like the least.

Yee-hah!









* Sort of. I have a Soviet-era Raketa quartz that has a movement that's just never run right. I may just consider that "dead" and out of the collection, even though I really like the face and handset.


----------



## imagwai

Perdendosi said:


> I just violated four of my watch rules today: (1) No quartz, (2) One-in, one-out, (3) Don't buy something with the intent of flipping, (4) Don't impulse buy [in all fairness, I violate that rule all the time].
> 
> Why? Because another thread turned me on to the fact that the Aevig Corvid is having another run.
> I've liked the design since I first saw it, but didn't think the quartz watch would fit my collection.
> But with the Euro's weakness against the dollar, that unique design, Chip's outrageously good preorder price, and Chip's "Aevig iconset" coupon code, I just couldn't resist.
> I don't plan to replace any watches in my collection*, because these are unique.
> I couldn't find any photos that Chip has posted showing the new, full lume dial, at night. It sounds cool, but I wonder how lumed hands + the lumed dial will look. So just to be on the safe side, I bought the sand version as well, and I'll sell whichever one I like the least.
> 
> Yee-hah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Sort of. I have a Soviet-era Raketa quartz that has a movement that's just never run right. I may just consider that "dead" and out of the collection, even though I really like the face and handset.


Thanks for the heads up on both the pre-order and the coupon code. Price is good, so just ordered a full lume dial in brushed steel!


----------



## uvalaw2005

Didn't love the Helson Blackbeard so I moved it on, replaced it with another white dial, my second Tropik. Going to pair it with a new strap from Martu.


----------



## dan_bsht

uvalaw2005 said:


> Didn't love the Helson Blackbeard so I moved it on, replaced it with another white dial, my second Tropik. Going to pair it with a new strap from Martu.
> 
> View attachment 3584314
> 
> 
> View attachment 3584330


Lovely combo!


----------



## Toh

My Helson Skindiver arrived!! Talk about fast shipping... Tuesday afternoon ordered; Thursday morning arrived

Seriously, my pictures don't do this watch justice...


----------



## cuica

On the way an ADI IDF Tuna to couple with an Obris Morgan Rubber:


----------



## JakeJD

I got bit by a Tiger.

(seller's pic, obvs)


----------



## yankeexpress

Kinda like this borrowed pic, Skindiver C3 numbers with date, 9015 but with old case 20mm lug width on MESH, the latest iteration released recently.










Pic borrowed with thanks, this combination of features pic is HTF. Think this is a 22mm version shown.


----------



## SteamJ

After much deliberation I'm giving bronze another go and this is preordered.


----------



## Perdendosi

SteamJ said:


> After much deliberation I'm giving bronze another go and this is preordered.
> 
> View attachment 3595322


Congrats, Jason. I haven't read your bronze thread yet, but I was floored by the Worn & Wound review-- not too often you see a decent journalist using three exclamation points, and Zach did here:
worn&wound | Aevig Valkyr Review - worn&wound


----------



## SteamJ

Perdendosi said:


> Congrats, Jason. I haven't read your bronze thread yet, but I was floored by the Worn & Wound review-- not too often you see a decent journalist using three exclamation points, and Zach did here:
> worn&wound | Aevig Valkyr Review - worn&wound


Thanks! Yeah, that definitely factored into my interest. I know Zach somewhat and he has good watch sense.


----------



## KrisOK

I was browsing the "Heads up I saw a deal" thread and did a double take when I saw that the Maratac GPT-2 was was selling for $219. With a Miyota 9015 in it I just couldn't pass it up.








Picture stolen from google images.


----------



## SteamJ

KrisOK said:


> I was browsing the "Heads up I saw a deal" thread and did a double take when I saw that the Maratac GPT-2 was was selling for $219. With a Miyota 9015 in it I just couldn't pass it up.
> 
> View attachment 3600114
> 
> Picture stolen from google images.


Great deal and a great looking piece but I wish it was 4mm smaller.


----------



## KrisOK

SteamJ said:


> Great deal and a great looking piece but I wish it was 4mm smaller.


Yeah, I've only got a 7" wrist, but I'm lucky in the fact that my wrist is kind of flat and wide. I can get away with a 48mm without looking like a 6 year old wearing daddy's watch.


----------



## yankeexpress

SteamJ said:


> Great deal and a great looking piece but I wish it was 4mm smaller.


They wear smaller than a normal 46mm due to the cut off and sharply turned down lugs.


----------



## blowfish89

- Incoming a cheap Morellato croc embossed strap for my gf (still not found the right match for that vintage gold Omega after the keepers broke in the previous lizard strap)
- My two custom straps shipped from Chile today (one ostrich leg and one stingray)
- Dropped off the Halios Tropik SS for repair at a local shop. Never a good feeling when you hand over your watch to someone else but it will come back better. My first ever interaction with a watchmaker, he said they are one of the few Halios authorized service centers in the US. He told me he'll give it the flowers and champagne treatment (apparently it takes 3.5 days for regulation) and I can pick up in a week. I was surprised that he didn't charge me anything, probably sends the bill to Jason directly. I checked the reviews for the shop on Yelp and they are super good about this guy. He was wearing a GMT Master II with the green GMT hand and probably just works on Rolex watches all day, and commented "How did you find this brand? This is a very serious watch!". I replied saying I found it online, watch forums, Watchuseek, etc. - he had no idea what I was talking about.


----------



## Tusco

Toh said:


> My Helson Skindiver arrived!! Talk about fast shipping... Tuesday afternoon ordered; Thursday morning arrived
> 
> Seriously, my pictures don't do this watch justice...
> 
> View attachment 3592634
> View attachment 3592642
> View attachment 3592650


Very nice piece, congratulations. May I ask the price you paid?


----------



## Manchuri

The watch fairy dropped this off today for me. Very pleased that I've been good and she deemed me worthy of a visit!













Christopher Ward C11 MSL Vintage edition


----------



## KrisOK

Manchuri said:


> The watch fairy dropped this off today for me. Very pleased that I've been good and she deemed me worthy of a visit!
> View attachment 3608698
> View attachment 3608730
> 
> Christopher Ward C11 MSL Vintage edition


I'm jealous. I vacillated too long on that one during the 50% off sale. Then they ran out. Great watch! Looks good on you.


----------



## yankeexpress

Arrived about 44 hours after ordering, HK to US, halfway around the globe at amazing speed. Gonna leave it on the stock rubber for a bit before mounting the mesh strap.

C3 Skindiver


----------



## dragonhf

Received this vintage Wostok from Serbia today.
Changed the watch band, need to change the buckle to gold color.


----------



## blowfish89

I have the W&W springbar tool. I can change straps with ease but not bracelets. Should I get a Bergeon 6767F ?


----------



## SteamJ

blowfish89 said:


> I have the W&W springbar tool. I can change straps with ease but not bracelets. Should I get a Bergeon 6767F ?


I have the Bergeon and it does everything I need. It's durable and works better than any of those Chinese ones. I like the look of the W&W and I suspect the quality is great so I can't really help beyond that.


----------



## elconquistador

This 








And this


----------



## yankeexpress

elconquistador said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this


Nice! Good luck with it.


----------



## yankeexpress

GA-1000-4


----------



## elconquistador

yankeexpress said:


> Nice! Good luck with it.


Thanks.

Going to try it with the white date disk since I can not seem to locate a black one easily. But the black is a better fit.


----------



## KingCupa

Hey all,

First post here and I'm happily waiting on a Hamilton Khaki Navy Pioneer Automatic:


----------



## blowfish89

KingCupa said:


> Hey all,
> 
> First post here and I'm happily waiting on a Hamilton Khaki Navy Pioneer Automatic:
> View attachment 3621106


You must be a smart guy. You found a gorgeous watch and the right thread to post your first.


----------



## KingCupa

Thanks. WUS played a role in the decision process so I should give credit.


----------



## beached

t2p0439j on black nato


----------



## whoa

KingCupa said:


> Hey all,
> 
> First post here and I'm happily waiting on a Hamilton Khaki Navy Pioneer Automatic:
> View attachment 3621106


Nice looking piece! And welcome :-D

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## Beena

I've got a milanese incoming that should be delivered today from Amazon.










Just need my Okeah to arrive to put it on now


----------



## ChiefWahoo

KingCupa said:


> Hey all,
> 
> First post here and I'm happily waiting on a Hamilton Khaki Navy Pioneer Automatic:
> View attachment 3621106


Congrats and welcome to WUS! Hide your wallet!
As someone looking to pull the trigger on his sixth Hamilton, I say you made a brilliant choice!


----------



## 20100

Impatiently looking forward to receiving this beauty !


----------



## joepac

April off to a good start. Got this last week:










Went to Hawaii and came home to this:










Here he is with his brothers:










And here are some shots from my vacay:





































Sent from my S5 Active...Like you care...


----------



## blowfish89

SteamJ said:


> I have the Bergeon and it does everything I need. It's durable and works better than any of those Chinese ones. I like the look of the W&W and I suspect the quality is great so I can't really help beyond that.


Thanks the Sinn came with its own strap change tool but I'm still not able to remove the bracelet, scared of breaking the tool or scratching the watch so I doubt the Bergeon would help me much.


----------



## uvalaw2005

Got the white Tropik, currently paired with a ColaReb rust suede.


----------



## fofofomin

Pics from the Web, super stoked to try my hand at some patina action!


----------



## neurogenesis

20100 said:


> Impatiently looking forward to receiving this beauty !
> View attachment 3626098


A fine choice.


----------



## arsenic

I know the watch I just ordered isn't "in the mail". I just ordered a Lew & Huey Cerberus and the Cerberus black dial mod kit. The mod kit isn't projected to be in stock until mid June. None the less, it's ordered and paid for, I'm excited.


----------



## lildrgn

I love it when Mom says, "just order yourself something for your birthday and say it's from me."

Thanks, Mom!









(2 watches in 2 years. Let's see how long I can keep this up!)


----------



## joepac

Bought this:










For this:










I want to keep the original strap "new" and feel the broad white stripe is too "out there" for me. Lol

Sent from my S5 Active...Like you care...


----------



## Oilers Fan

20100 said:


> Impatiently looking forward to receiving this beauty !
> View attachment 3626098


Excellent choice!! I used to have one on a bracelet. I sold it to fund a Sinn 104 ST SA, but I will own a 556A or a 656 again!! It is an amazing watch.


----------



## GhostSeven

Seiko 5 SNK809K1 Incoming, to replace a broken 70's/80's Seiko 5 that I am trying to get fixed. Anyone know of a good UK independent watch shop that can do a glass replacement on a Seiko 5?

This should be at home for me when I get back!


----------



## Quicksilver

With the low Canuck dollar I put s hold on all purchases for the foreseeable future but decided to try a trade instead. This should be on the way to me. Now will need to search for a bracelet.


----------



## Richard-

A recent craving for a G-Shock started a little flurry which should see me through the summer period with something for each occasion.

This one arrived just over a week ago



And 3 more currently in the air, this one should arrive in the next day or two



Followed by a bit of black & white at the end of the week



And lastly this one should arrive next week


----------



## blowfish89

I don't own a single digital watch. I am waiting to see how the Gerlach Neon project turns out to be.


----------



## goody2141

quicksilver7 said:


> With the low Canuck dollar I put s hold on all purchases for the foreseeable future but decided to try a trade instead. This should be on the way to me. Now will need to search for a bracelet.


First off, congrats

Second, good luck man. I've been trying to find the right bracelet for it and haven't seem to find it yet. So far my oyster has been my favorite. Let me know what you come up with. I've been considering a jubilee bracelet, but I'm not typically a fan of them

Bandfever, too chunky, the straight end is too square


ebay bracelet, similar to Armida bracelet. Just doesn't work for me


Hadley Roma Breitling style, shiny parts too shiny. 


Oyster, so far my favorite


----------



## Quicksilver

My DrunkArt straps came in. Great quality. Put some Halios buckles on them and think they are keepers.


----------



## Quicksilver

goody2141 said:


>


Thanks Goody. Looking forward to finally trying one. I like that oyster style. Have you looked at mesh? Or does mesh not float your boat?


----------



## Beena

They suit a Milanese really well I think. I took delivery of my Okeah today and popped it straight on the mesh and it looks great.


----------



## goody2141

Not a fan of mesh, but it doesn't look terrible


----------



## arsenic

I've kept an eye out for quite a while for a brass/bronze watch that I like. While the Lum-Tec Combat B18 is cool, I like my steel Combat B13 better. After a lot of searching, I figured this rose gold bezel is close enough:


----------



## Gryffindor

One of these!


----------



## ThePandava

Seiko Skx007 incoming - to entertain me till the Helgray Silverstone comes at the end of June. 

Just learned that the 007 is out of stock - have to wait till end of April :/


----------



## soulbazz

So this happened....









I nearly pulled the trigger on a Vulcain chronograph on eBay this week, but the seller wasn't making me feel very confident so I backed out last minute. Mentally I had already spent the money, so I figured "well I was going to spend it this week anyway might as well follow through" :-!

And I see i'm not the only one who purchased this week! Congrats to you too, quicksilver7. Race to see who gets their's first?



quicksilver7 said:


> With the low Canuck dollar I put s hold on all purchases for the foreseeable future but decided to try a trade instead. This should be on the way to me. Now will need to search for a bracelet.


----------



## ironborn

arsenic said:


> I've kept an eye out for quite a while for a brass/bronze watch that I like. While the Lum-Tec Combat B18 is cool, I like my steel Combat B13 better. After a lot of searching, I figured this rose gold bezel is close enough:


She's a looker! Granted I dont know the price point but she definitely doesn't look affordable. Wear it in good health!


----------



## arsenic

ironborn said:


> She's a looker! Granted I dont know the price point but she definitely doesn't look affordable. Wear it in good health!


It's not like Timex affordable, but it was under $850. Thank you, I'm sure it will see many WRUW posts.


----------



## cuica

ThePandava said:


> Seiko Skx007 incoming - to entertain me till the Helgray Silverstone comes at the end of June.
> 
> Just learned that the 007 is out of stock - have to wait till end of April :/


Need to entertain yourself with another watch till the SKX arrives! ;-)


----------



## dan_bsht

cuica said:


> Need to entertain yourself with another watch till the SKX arrives! ;-)


That's evil! LOL


----------



## beached

Deep Blue Sea Ram Auto on Italian Rubber...pics from seller:

View attachment 3648410


View attachment 3648418


----------



## iuprof

I got a little carried away this week....

Hamilton Intra-Matic









Magrette Moana Pacific Professional









Seiko Alpinist


----------



## bdbrick

It was so cheep I could not help my self...


----------



## ThePandava

cuica said:


> Need to entertain yourself with another watch till the SKX arrives! ;-)


Lol you sound like a sales rep....


----------



## yankeexpress

GA-1000-4 and GW-3000M


----------



## JBowen

My new Maxi should be here on Friday


----------



## blowfish89

Because I don't think that I will ever sell the Yellow Mako and it needs to be brought back into regular rotation - I haven't worn it since four months, maybe a sapphire crystal upgrade next. After my previous Hirsch Robby (black/red) purchase attempt from a dealer abroad went to hell, this time I've ensured to order from someone in the US.









And also a gold plated buckle for the vintage Omega.









Edit: And two more custom shell cordovan straps from Jan.


----------



## roinuj

New member here, first post. Been following the postings here on the site for a while while looking for a researching for new watch to purchase.

Started to get interested in military inspired watches so I ordered and just received a Laco Type B Dial Miyota Automatic.

My daily watches recently have been Nixon 51-30 Chronos so the smaller size and weight will be a nice change.


----------



## goody2141

Welcome, and Great start to your WIS collection



roinuj said:


> New member here, first post. Been following the postings here on the site for a while while looking for a researching for new watch to purchase.
> 
> Started to get interested in military inspired watches so I ordered and just received a Laco Type B Dial Miyota Automatic.
> 
> My daily watches recently have been Nixon 51-30 Chronos so the smaller size and weight will be a nice change.


----------



## whatmeworry

I've got 3 on the way, the first 2 are watches I've wanted since my early days on f71 
Archimede Pilot 39H









Seiko SARB035









The third is an Orient M-Force diver, which I won in a giveaway on International Watch League


----------



## merl

I've got two straps on their way
The middle one









And









For my









To create









And


----------



## whatmeworry

I have a Hirsch Pure and it is superb, possibly the most comfortable strap I own


----------



## merl

whatmeworry said:


> I have a Hirsch Pure and it is superb, possibly the most comfortable strap I own


Great to know and congrats on your win!


----------



## ChiefWahoo

My third time buying a X-wind, this time in sailing guise. . .









In related news, lots of watches for sale in a few minutes. . .


----------



## Toh

Won these for a mere total of USD2.90...Not too shabby i think 














And this was shipped today








seller's pics


----------



## aaronmd

Couldn't pass it up for the price


----------



## kapeee

Day 34 waiting for my mako to arrive, it's depressing.. For once I decided to support local company, and ordered a watch from there and not from bay where I usually shop these kind of things.

All these have arrived already and waiting


----------



## dan_bsht

kapeee said:


> Day 34 waiting for my mako to arrive, it's depressing.. For once I decided to support local company, and ordered a watch from there and not from bay where I usually shop these kind of things.
> 
> All these have arrived already and waiting
> View attachment 3667914


We all feel your pain. Hope it will arrive soon, please don't forget to post a lot of pics with her new shoes ☺


----------



## ecmcdougall

Several affordables coming in; I like to have a choice, especially when I'm not working.

Coming from Japan in a few weeks, a Seiko SNZG15J1 as a "casual dress" watch when paired with a better strap:









Coming from Hong Kong in a few days, a Parnis 43mm white dial power reserve, for similar "casual dress" purposes:










I decided I needed a better beater/work watch - my Orient Mako Blue was delegated to that role but it's not holding up; I'm far to hard on my watches - 4 weeks in it's got a deep scratch on the crystal, rub marks all over the bracelet and case and I managed to bend one of the spring pins while getting up from a table - the bracelet popped apart and I almost lost the watch; so I'm waiting for a spring bar assortment to show up to make repairs.

I'm forced to wear the Invicta 8926OB I acquired a couple weeks ago to become a Spork mod when time permits, but the horrible hands and the over all shiny-ness are taunting me.... 









So, hopefully arriving tomorrow from Amazon, a Casio ProTrek PRG550-2CR as a more reasonable/durable beater:








Still need a Bauhaus-type full dress watch (ivory Bambino? White Orient Class?), possibly a proper Flieger, and a proper chronograph (shudder....) to complete my choices. 
(images shamelessly appropriated from sellers)


----------



## EL_GEEk

After over a year of searching for it, at last one of my unicorns has finally arrived. This things is gorgeous. I'll put more pick on a separate thread...


----------



## dan_bsht

EL_GEEk said:


> After over a year of searching for it, at last one of my unicorns has finally arrived. This things is gorgeous. I'll put more pick on a separate thread...
> 
> View attachment 3676306


Looks gorgeous, precious find. More pics pleaseeee


----------



## James_

Consolidated again and going for the 1 watch route again. Had my eye on this watch for years, just never seen an EU sale and didn't want to risk customs charges. Then one turns up from a Scottish seller on here! Quite excited.


----------



## wtma

*The watch:*
Been eyeing the Glycine Airman SST Purist for a while here. No particular preferences whether it's the older SST 06 or SST 12 or the chrono version, though I'm leaning towards the blue dial + orange inner bezel (AKA Pumpkin). Finally I came across a clearance sale from some grey market seller located in the US who offers the SST chrono with great discount. I happen to have a friend in Houston, TX, who will go for a vacation in my country this late April. So I asked her if I could get this watch through her, instead of buying it myself and having the watch shipped to my country. This way I don't have to pay the custom and duty taxes which will insanely cost about one-third of the watch price. Pulled the trigger a week ago, the watch is in my friend's hands by now. Hopefully, it will be in mine before April ends. Can't wait....

*The straps:*
Ordered 2 nato's and 3 zulu's already for this watch.
- 1 Fossil nylon nato from Amazon. Orange with thin blue/white stripe in the middle.
- 1 custom nato from Gunnystraps. Distressed blue with orange stitching.
- 3 zulu's from SecTime (CS model, seems to be very limited). Quite unique zulu which I don't find anywhere else. Blue/light blue, Brown/orange and Grey/green stripe zulu's.
*
Finally, the pics:*
The main character (my friend she managed to take some shots of the watch, pardon the blurry cellphone photo's)...




















Fossil nato...








SecTime straps...




















Gunnystraps, the picture is not a nato but I ordered one with the same material (blue leather with orange stitching)...


----------



## EL_GEEk

daniel_h said:


> Looks gorgeous, precious find. More pics pleaseeee


Thanks. Here's another pic

You can also go to my thread an see some more shots.










https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1805242


----------



## ecmcdougall

aaronmd said:


> Couldn't pass it up for the price
> 
> View attachment 3667610


Sooo nice.... I took a long hard look at this AW1361 before I finally decided to go for the SNZG15 - I actually like the face of the Citizen more than the plainer face of the Seiko, and the red outline on the hour hand really draws my eye; but at 45mm it's a bit bigger than the 42mm I normally think of as my maximum, the crown looks a little prominent, making it more likely to be damaged by my clumsiness, and I prefer the look and feel of automatic movements.


----------



## rghensley

Here is the last one I have got thru the mail. I wore one of this company's watches many years ago and believe they are the best of their type f/Tactical wear.b-)

But I was a happy camper to see I got it NIB for $400.00 less than what a Big Name Outdoor Store is selling it for......


----------



## Bradjhomes

A couple more straps from suigeneric


----------



## blowfish89

Bradjhomes said:


> A couple more straps from suigeneric
> View attachment 3692658


I own this exact one in 20mm. Didn't like it too much as the blue color was very faded in real life and the actual width was more like 19mm instead of 20.


----------



## Bradjhomes

blowfish89 said:


> I own this exact one in 20mm. Didn't like it too much as the blue color was very faded in real life and the actual width was more like 19mm instead of 20.


I'm aware from the other suigeneric straps I've got that the colours are a little more faded - I'm ok with that.

So far I've only had 18mm from them and they've got perfectly. I'm hoping you have been unlucky and mine fits properly.


----------



## blowfish89

I really like your plaid strap Brad. I'm hoping this was an off case too, but I won't be buying another 'blue' or 'red' or bright color strap from Suigeneric. I also bought a 18mm Watercolor strap which is better, fits great and the colors are also okay. I think their camo straps and black/white patterns are great.


----------



## yankeexpress

New arrival SRP605K2 on OEM rubber strap ($108 delivered)


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Fresh arrival. Need to order a rubber strap.


----------



## rghensley

As of today.........another to add to the collection. Un-molested all original w/wabi.........will stay just like it is on a heavy leather band or Isofrane.


----------



## yankeexpress

Sailfish


----------



## uvalaw2005

Just arrived Breitling Colt:










Amazing detail on the dial:


----------



## blowfish89

^^That Prometheus looks amazing. The Breitling is okay too 

I finally got my Hirsch Robby and it goes on the Mako for this summery combo.


----------



## soulbazz

ChiefWahoo said:


> Fresh arrival. Need to order a rubber strap.


That's really unique Mark, I've never seen that dial before. Super cool. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Mac4095

1950's Timex Demonstrator.


----------



## Gryffindor

And...she's landed!



That just leaves a pre-order awaiting construction and arrival...


----------



## Johnny Boy

That Timex is very nice, enjoy!


----------



## KrisOK

My Maratac GPT-2 arrived from CountyComm on Saturday. I'm REALLY not a fan of the Milspec straps that they use, so it was immediately replaced by a nice Digi-Camo Zulu. So far I'm really liking the watch. I charged the lume last night, and while it's not up to Seiko or LumTec brightness levels, it was still readable this morning when I woke up. It's comfortable and highly readable, and the only issue is a tiny bit of slop in the bezel. It moves back and forth maybe one third to one half of one minute mark. Not sure if this is a common characteristic of this model or if I just got "Lucky". Not worth trying to send it back though.


----------



## sduford

I've got this bad boy coming in the mail, should be here on a couple of days.


----------



## humanalien

My Bulova Precisionist is here. It was recommended to me few weeks ago by a fellow WUS member; I hereby express my utter gratitude!


----------



## blowfish89

Strap-mania for my Damasko ends with these two. Time to find another strap friendly watch with lug holes.


----------



## GuessWho

Decided to give ze Germans a try.

Just pulled the trigger on this 42mm Laco Aachen, pretty excited for this one! Ordered it right from Laco in Germany.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Ordered


----------



## EL_GEEk

Bradjhomes said:


> Ordered
> View attachment 3714362


Plus 1 and the Khaki no date as well.


----------



## dan_bsht

EL_GEEk said:


> Plus 1 and the Khaki no date as well.


Plus one Khaki no date here


----------



## GoJoshGo

daniel_h said:


> Plus one Khaki no date here


+2 - A dial & B dial, both black, no date, DLC. Only one shall survive, though. ;-)


----------



## DarkShot

Plus one black A dial/date/stainless here.


----------



## Johnny Boy

Ordered my first Casio yesterday, a EQW-A1000DC-1AER. Parcel on the way.
Was a slight dilemma as a local outlet store had it on sale from the full RRP of £600 reduced to £420, plus they were going to knock off an additional 10% as I have shopped there before.
Whilst I didn't feel obliged to buy from them, after all I would be home with the watch shortly after, however watches2u had it at £299 with an extra discount code of 7% taking it to £278.

I couldn't pass up the difference so ordered from them, not my photo but it's a great looking watch.


----------



## SteamJ

Just arrived.









And on order.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Popped my strap transplant cherry last night.


----------



## JamesWWIII

Thanks to the great sale at Gemnation, I have this impulse buy on the way...


----------



## Mac4095

Won and paid for on Friday, waiting in the mail box Monday. A few issues but it's keeping time. A chip and nick at 46 minute mark, minute hand discoloration and ring holding case back in place came lose no issues after it was tightened. might take it to get some of the issues addressed or might leave it as is.


----------



## Mac4095

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Popped my strap transplant cherry last night.


Nice, looks good.


----------



## John10

Couldn't resist the low price/high quality and really into the orange hand/overall look. If I ever try rocking a shark mesh band it may be with this.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingCupa

Hey Blackrazor....what strap is that?


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

KingCupa said:


> Hey Blackrazor....what strap is that?


One of these : Padded Genuine Leather Watch Strap Brown 18mm 01SH18BA02 - they have the option to change the buckle at checkout, I paid the extra couple quid for the matte grey option since it roughly matches the SNK case.

<Philosophical Hat> Doesn't it say something about how much the world has shrunk, that it took the British almost 2 millennia to discover my country... and now they can send a parcel here within a week, for 1 pound 90 pence...


----------



## idleanthony

Blackrazor. I love that seiko 5 and it's actually one of my everyday watches. What i did when i swapped straps was actually to also swap the buckle and keeper too, that way they match the matte finish off the watch case and the buckle says "seiko" on it to boot. Just wanted to suggest it in case you hadn't considered it. I only recently realized it was possible to do this by reading some other threads. The buckles are held to the strap with a spring bar. 

The watch looks great!


----------



## m0rt

One incoming and two preordered.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

idleanthony said:


> Blackrazor. I love that seiko 5 and it's actually one of my everyday watches. What i did when i swapped straps was actually to also swap the buckle and keeper too, that way they match the matte finish off the watch case and the buckle says "seiko" on it to boot. Just wanted to suggest it in case you hadn't considered it. I only recently realized it was possible to do this by reading some other threads. The buckles are held to the strap with a spring bar.
> 
> The watch looks great!


Thanks. I hadn't considered it, but I just tried and the strap I liked/bought narrows at the buckle end, so the Seiko buckle is too wide.

Plus I'm slightly OCD and the thought of a buckle-less strap sitting in my watch case would keep me awake at night staring at the ceiling. It'd call to me. "Returneth mine buckle to me, mortal, for I doth wallow in misery through its absence."


----------



## eblackmo

This bad boy.....


----------



## SteamJ

m0rt said:


> One incoming and two preordered.


That Oris is incredible. What model is that? And good choices on the others. I have the same Magrette and the B dial for the black Phantom (along with a khaki) ordered as well.


----------



## EL_GEEk

Total impulse, but I've been wanting one of these for a while and got it for a great price. Good summer beater.

Owner's pic


----------



## goody2141

SteamJ said:


> That Oris is incredible. What model is that? And good choices on the others. I have the same Magrette and the B dial for the black Phantom (along with a khaki) ordered as well.


Oris Chronoris
01 672 7564 4154-Set - Oris Chronoris - Oris Chronoris - Motor Sport - Collection - Oris - Purely mechanical Swiss watches.

I want one. Surprised you haven't seen it before.

And mOrt, I'm jealous. Specifically from the Oris and Magrette, but Docs new watch isn't bad either.

The Oris will look great on your endmill bracelet. It looks great as is too.


----------



## MP83

Pimped up SKX007 coming from my good friend Jelliottz









Sent from my magic brick


----------



## NutmegInPajamas

this.
and a strapcode super oyster for my SKX009.....2am online shopping


----------



## Vida Saadat

http://www.pwatch.ir/940201/


----------



## JamesWWIII

^^^
I don't read Farsi...what does a fake Chanel watch go for in Iran these days?


----------



## valuewatchguy

I've got two coming. Both are familiar faces to those around here









Pic from http://seikoskx007review.com/page/2









pic from Steinhart...I thkink


----------



## m0rt

SteamJ said:


> That Oris is incredible. What model is that? And good choices on the others. I have the same Magrette and the B dial for the black Phantom (along with a khaki) ordered as well.


It's the chronoris non-limited edition.


----------



## houser52

I wanted something to wear outside while working with cattle, gardening or hunting. This one has what I wanted, quartz, analog, back light, WR100, lightweight, not flashy and the size at 40mm.

It should be here by Monday.


----------



## Hughes.

I had it in mind to do a module swap on a Casio EFA-123d with a spare AE-11w module I have.

So this is due to arrive soon...









With the hope of turning it into a project I saw online, which will look like this...









I'm not sure how much jiggery pokery is required to seat the module securely, but it's clearly been done before, and I think it could be a neat Frankenwatch for only around £63 worth of parts and postage all-in.

I did this because what I really want is an AE-70 (because it has the 187 module with a light) but I've never been able to find one for sale. Typically, one appeared last night on vintagelcd.com, so obviously I bought it immediately, because I have poor impulse control. So hopefully this will arrive tomorrow...


----------



## wtma

Newly arrived a pumpkin Glycine Purist on a nato strap.


----------



## joepac

m0rt said:


> One incoming and two preordered.


I'm so jealous of the Chronoris! My dream watch for sure. I'm saving for one right now. Kinda went crazy on watch fund the past few months 

Wear it in Health!

Sent from my S5 Active...Like you care...


----------



## yankeexpress

Old GW-400 with a fresh bezel from eBay


----------



## RobinA

I've been lurking over on the "BAY" on a Invicta 4469.It went to b.i.n. so I did.

It will be here soon.............Robin


----------



## goody2141

Heading out, sad to see it go.










but happy to have this coming in from Marco (merl)


----------



## Gazza74

Why is the Vratislavia on the way out?



goody2141 said:


> Heading out, sad to see it go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but happy to have this coming in from Marco (merl)


----------



## Robert A. Wicks

Seiko 5 7009 caliber


----------



## Javafusion

Counting every second.
View attachment 3743986


----------



## Nestorpants

First post whoo! I've got these little guys coming in the next few days. SUPER affordable. Sellers pics not mine. I'll put some up when they get here.


----------



## arsenic

Victorinox Infantry Vintage 241449.


I knew I wanted that watch, but I wasn't planning on getting it right away. For some random reason I searched it on the bay and found the bast price I'd seen. So I went for it.


----------



## dan_bsht

Nestorpants said:


> First post whoo! I've got these little guys coming in the next few days. SUPER affordable. Sellers pics not mine. I'll put some up when they get here.
> View attachment 3742458
> 
> View attachment 3742466


I guess from a seller in India if not mistaken, I got 3 pieces coming as well ?

http://www.watchier.com/


----------



## Nestorpants

the_watchier said:


> I guess from a seller in India if not mistaken, I got 3 pieces coming as well 
> 
> Watchier


Yes sir! Through one of the plethora of sellers of these watches on ebay. I'm fairly excited to see them as the free shipping from India has taken close to a month!


----------



## mark_uk

I have this nifty little Seiko SSC017 winging its way towards me


----------



## Nestorpants

mark_uk said:


> I have this nifty little Seiko SSC017 winging its way towards me
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3743042&d=1429756729"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


I've always been a fan of that crown.


----------



## eblackmo

One of these....


----------



## Bradjhomes

Just arrived


----------



## blowfish89

Bradjhomes said:


> Just arrived
> View attachment 3745058


I wanted to say I'm not jealous, but I am. I never explored this watch much but it looks stunning. I never set sales alert or scour f29 randomly but in this case, I wish I had because the seller was also located in my city.. Dibs!


----------



## RangelRocha

Hey guys!

I just picked up this vintage Poljot Signal Alarm a few days ago.
It has the hand-wound 2612.1 movement and it's in an amazing shape for it's age.

A few pics...




Cheers!


----------



## Bradjhomes

blowfish89 said:


> I wanted to say I'm not jealous, but I am. I never explored this watch much but it looks stunning. I never set sales alert or scour f29 randomly but in this case, I wish I had because the seller was also located in my city.. Dibs!


Dibs duly noted.


----------



## blowfish89

Bradjhomes said:


> Dibs duly noted.


Thanks. Can you tell me if the center links in the bracelet are made of ceramic?


----------



## Bradjhomes

blowfish89 said:


> Thanks. Can you tell me if the center links in the bracelet are made of ceramic?


Centre links brushed SS. Outer links polished.


----------



## dan_bsht

Nestorpants said:


> Yes sir! Through one of the plethora of sellers of these watches on ebay. I'm fairly excited to see them as the free shipping from India has taken close to a month!


Good luck, I'm anxious to see them as well in real life. It is obvious that those sellers use generic photos, so we will have to wait and see, but for the price they go for they are really worth the risk 

http://www.watchier.com/


----------



## DrVenkman

Bradjhomes said:


> Just arrived
> View attachment 3745058


Possibly showing my ignorance, but what is it?


----------



## sirlordcomic

Bradjhomes said:


> Just arrived
> View attachment 3745058


Sorry, what is this piece!?


----------



## blowfish89

Its a Rado D-star diver blue dial, 3-hander with date. The Rado anchor is visible on the logo in the crown. Afaik, it is the only watch with Cyclops underneath the crystal.


----------



## Bradjhomes

blowfish89 said:


> Its a Rado D-star diver blue dial, 3-hander with date. The Rado anchor is visible on the logo in the crown. Afaik, it is the only watch with Cyclops underneath the crystal.


What he said. I didn't realise the 'internal' cyclops was unique to this


----------



## uvalaw2005

Just pre-ordered the newest blue Vratislavia Conceptum.


----------



## yankeexpress

The Fed-Ex man struck again


----------



## Gazza74

These are getting harder and harder to "ignore". May be breaking down and ordering one soon.



uvalaw2005 said:


> Just pre-ordered the newest blue Vratislavia Conceptum.
> 
> View attachment 3748866


----------



## Quicksilver

Finally Arrived. My first Russian


----------



## acrebo

I'm new to this forum and a relatively new watch enthusiast!

I was looking for my first automatic watch and was perilously close to buying a Rotary skeleton this week but thought I'd gather some opinions before parting with ~£200 and am glad I did... I've since picked this up on a well-known online auction site for a fair amount less:









Should have it on Saturday and can't wait.


----------



## Skwere

Finally ordered a junkyard strap from Yellowdogwatchstraps.


----------



## goody2141

Gazza74 said:


> Why is the Vratislavia on the way out?
> 
> 
> 
> goody2141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heading out, sad to see it go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but happy to have this coming in from Marco (merl)
Click to expand...

Had to fund the Seiko somehow. I know I will regret it. But I'm really excited for the Seiko.


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## GUTuna

uvalaw2005 said:


> Just pre-ordered the newest blue Vratislavia Conceptum.


Thanks for the heads up. I now have one of the new blue versions on order along with the yellow. Been waiting for this since I missed out on the original blue version.


----------



## imagwai

GUTuna said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I now have one of the new blue versions on order along with the yellow. Been waiting for this since I missed out on the original blue version.


I have the yellow on order but am seriously considering the blue as well.


----------



## MP83

Bradjhomes said:


> What he said. I didn't realise the 'internal' cyclops was unique to this
> View attachment 3748698


That's beautiful

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## Aitch

goody2141 said:


> Had to fund the Seiko somehow. I know I will regret it. But I'm really excited for the Seiko.


Although it's not my favorite rally diver Seiko, I think you made the right swap.


----------



## soulbazz

quicksilver7 said:


> Finally Arrived. My first Russian


You beat me! Mine has been stuck on 'origin preparing shipment since the weekend'.

Congrats, looks fantastic on that strap.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

My Seiko SNZG, big brother to my current SNK, arrived today. J1 (made in Japan) version.










The included nylon strap was promptly ditched, and replaced with a nice Fluco strap + deployant clasp.










I really like the combo - very comfortable - even brand new the Fluco is nice, soft and thick. Think I've found my new 'daily wear' watch.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

And here's a quick comparison of the SNK vs SNZG.


----------



## Bradjhomes

MP83 said:


> That's beautiful
> 
> Sent from my magic brick


Thanks. I've been lusting after it for a while
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/one-...-8.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/876386?page=8


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Please tell me blaming the FedEx man for new watches randomly arriving works with the missus. . .


yankeexpress said:


> The Fed-Ex man struck again


----------



## goody2141

Bradjhomes said:


> MP83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's beautiful
> 
> Sent from my magic brick
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I've been lusting after it for a while
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/one-...-8.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/876386?page=8
Click to expand...

"One more then I'm done" haha.

Looks like you grabbed a few others on that list before the Rado. I still really like that S80


----------



## eblackmo

I was going to get a blue sumo but due to a poster who shall remain unnamed ;-p and of course the price of the watch. Which is considerably cheaper than the sumo and given i am a sucker for the fifty fathoms style bezel. I now have a sailfish in the mail.










sent from an app installed on android


----------



## merl

merl said:


> I've got two straps on their way
> The middle one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To create
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And


Well, they arrived and they are amazingly on par with the earlier posted example photos


----------



## EL_GEEk

merl said:


> Well, they arrived and they are amazingly on par with the earlier posted example photos


Looks great. I was looking at that same leather strap for my Pleamar.


----------



## EL_GEEk

Oh yeah, I got this yesterday fresh off the Sales Forum. Nice summer beater.


----------



## DSlocum

I just developed my watch lust recently after not having bought a watch for 25+ years..

This Casio is supposed to be here today. I wanted something I wouldn't freak out about when working on my bikes or car:*EF305-1AV*










I also got a Seiko Superior on the recent Massdrop for a fantastic price, waiting for delivery info:










And because I have discovered an obsessive side, I also bought a couple of < $10 watches on ebay... should arrive by Monday.



















I may need an intervention....


----------



## mark_uk

My seiko ssc017 arrived today. I love this watch! Nice and chunky on the wrist with plenty of weight. I saw a lot of criticism of the bracelet, but I happen to think it's pretty good, although I may do something about the shiny center links.


----------



## James_

After my disappointment with that Citizen Attesa and the seller unwilling to admit his mistake, I have a Steinhart Marine Chronometer II on the way



Had been looking mainly for the Arabic version but the Roman one actually looks really good. There's a lot of history between where I live and the Romans so it's quite fitting that I ended up with it.

Big shout out to rockin'ron of bandrbands.com for being an awesome seller and swapping one of his straps for the Steinhart strap that was on the watch. Couldn't stand the brown croc grain with butterfly clasp. Butterfly clasps really dig into my wrist.


----------



## soulbazz

Bummer dude.

I received a package in the mail today that was supposed to be my Okean. Unfortunately though, it turned out to be the wrong order. Instead I got a fantastic looking Seagull 1963 chrono and this great looking pilot classic.









Both fantastic watches, but not what I was expecting. I imagine someone in Dubai has an Okean they're not expecting too. Oh well, I'm sure it'll be sorted out.

On the plus side, I finally got to see a 1963 first hand! Great looking watch. I didn't want to ruin the packaging since it wasn't my watch, so I didn't try it on, but it looks great up close. As does the pilot.

Maybe next time...wait, maybe this was a ploy to get me to buy more watches.....maybe, just maybe.


----------



## dragonhf

I just received this vintage NOS Zoniku 37th Avenue Swiss Made watch. Changed the cheap metal bracelet to a nato band.
Like the thick crystal and the retro look.


----------



## merl

soulbazz said:


> Bummer dude.
> 
> I received a package in the mail today that was supposed to be my Okean. Unfortunately though, it turned out to be the wrong order. Instead I got a fantastic looking Seagull 1963 chrono and this great looking pilot classic.
> 
> View attachment 3763370
> 
> 
> Both fantastic watches, but not what I was expecting. I imagine someone in Dubai has an Okean they're not expecting too. Oh well, I'm sure it'll be sorted out.
> 
> On the plus side, I finally got to see a 1963 first hand! Great looking watch. I didn't want to ruin the packaging since it wasn't my watch, so I didn't try it on, but it looks great up close. As does the pilot.
> 
> Maybe next time...wait, maybe this was a ploy to get me to buy more watches.....maybe, just maybe.


Hope it gets sorted out soon and good 
Though I sold my Okeah, it is a lovely watch!


----------



## Mac4095

First G Shock. A previous owner GA100-1A1 from the bay.



Sellers photo.


----------



## KrisOK

Now HERE'S something different. I picked up my granddaughter a couple of $39 watches from the android site the other day, and I came across this guy. Not normally my cup of tea, but the specs really aren't that bad. 42mm, 200M WR, Miyota 8205 (Hand wind, but no hacking), and internal rotating bezel. The crystal is is only mineral glass, but hey, it cost $50. I just thought it would be a fun summer watch that I don't have to worry about at all.


----------



## yankeexpress

ChiefWahoo said:


> Please tell me blaming the FedEx man for new watches randomly arriving works with the missus. . .


Sort of....it's a little more complicated than that.


----------



## yankeexpress

eblackmo said:


> I was going to get a blue sumo but due to a poster who shall remain unnamed ;-p and of course the price of the watch. Which is considerably cheaper than the sumo and given i am a sucker for the fifty fathoms style bezel. I now have a sailfish in the mail.


Really enjoying mine, it is a beautiful piece, IMO prettier than the Sumo and much less expensive.
Pics when it arrives are warranted.


----------



## GUTuna

Finally caught an Autodromo Prototipo sale in time!


----------



## Hughes.

Hmm, reply didn't appear as a reply. Have this instead, should have one of these arriving on Monday...


----------



## RobinA

Invicta 4469...........Ebay find.Nice watch,weighty but good.Looks unused...........

Robin


----------



## sinner777

this one. appears to be first original design. I think so. hope it will not end as my last purchase when I got scammed.


----------



## DSlocum

sinner777 said:


> this one. appears to be first original design. I think so. hope it will not end as my last purchase when I got scammed.


Great... yet ANOTHER watch brand I have never heard of, but will now be haunting me....  That is a very attractive watch!


----------



## goody2141

Congrats, I miss my white/blue Proto.

I hope you enjoy it



GUTuna said:


> Finally caught an Autodromo Prototipo sale in time!
> 
> View attachment 3765210


----------



## sinner777

DSlocum said:


> Great... yet ANOTHER watch brand I have never heard of, but will now be haunting me....  That is a very attractive watch!


look and drool my friend....

actually affordable:

Good Chinese Mechanical Watches/Direct From Hong Kong Workshop/$170

but unavailable...


----------



## James_

Only two days to get from NY to Scotland!

Really like it. It wears bigger than a was expecting which is ok, size doesn't bother me.


----------



## arktika1148

Hope all goes well mate.
Keeping these too perhaps 

An incomining as gone awol for me so know a little how you feel


----------



## blowfish89

Cufflinks


----------



## Nestorpants

blowfish89 said:


> Cufflinks


Yes, yes, and yes!


----------



## blowfish89

Nestorpants said:


> Yes, yes, and yes!


Found it from a Touch of Modern link for $36 on the bargains thread. However, ended up being $47 with shipping and tax. My gf liked them very much and insisted on getting them for me. Now I need to buy a shirt with french cuffs lol.


----------



## Nestorpants

> Now I need to buy a shirt with french cuffs lol.


The exact reason I've never purchased cufflinks haha.


----------



## DC guy

Scored this Vostok Amphibia from seller dmit_bakh for just $52 yesterday. So much for Russian sanctions. The long wait begins...







This is the newest Scuba Dude design (dial 656) with NO DATE and the newer 120 case featuring a modern looking timing bezel. Out of stock at the usual Amphibia vendors.


----------



## blowfish89

On a roll (again).


----------



## ironborn

blowfish89 said:


> On a roll (again).


What is this? Stunning!


----------



## blowfish89

ironborn said:


> What is this? Stunning!


Its a Swiss made quartz moon phase with sapphire crystal 40mm case, 20mm lugs, 8mm thin. $200+tax on sale at touch of modern (found it through the bargains thread).

I haven't seen any opinions of the Grovana brand but I remember the guy who posts African giraffes and zebras in the WRUW threads owns one.


----------



## kit7

A pair of movement holders and a set of bergeon screwdrivers


----------



## Citizen V

August 9th, 2012. That is when I first ordered my OWC Snowflake. I knew I was in for a long wait but I didn't expect it to be this long. I didn't mind though because I had actually planned on cancelling my order. Tastes changed after ordering (got bored with sub homages) and I didn't think I would want it.

Dan contacted me a week ago and said he was preparing my watch. Suddenly, I wanted it again. So after 2 years and 8 months, it's finally coming.










(Bezel is actually blue, just dark blue)


----------



## eblackmo

yankeexpress said:


> Really enjoying mine, it is a beautiful piece, IMO prettier than the Sumo and much less expensive.
> Pics when it arrives are warranted.


Glad to hear you are enjoying it. I am looking forward to getting it. You shall have pics 

blah blah blah blah


----------



## Army35d

Currently anticipating arrival of Steinhart Ocean One Black, Vostok Amphibia, Gerlach Otago in Blue, Boschett Harpoon in white, and Lew & Huey Cerberus in Red/Gray. All photos borrowed.


----------



## Mediocre

In the anticipated order of arrival....

Halios Tropik SS bezel white dial
Melbourne Avalon
Lew & Huey Phantom


----------



## blowfish89

Sold my Tropik SS bezel white dial (but not to Mediocre lol). Don't have a good idea of what to get next..


----------



## ThePandava

Army35d said:


> Currently anticipating arrival of Steinhart Ocean One Black, Vostok Amphibia, Gerlach Otago in Blue, Boschett Harpoon in white, and Lew & Huey Cerberus in Red/Gray. All photos borrowed.


You are not wasting time do you?


----------



## Army35d

ThePandava said:


> You are not wasting time do you?


Ha! The discovery of this forum is going to be the financial death of me, that's for sure.


----------



## dan_bsht

Army35d said:


> Ha! The discovery of this forum is going to be the financial death of me, that's for sure.


All of us probably 

Check my blog on www.watchier.com and on instagram @the_watchier


----------



## ChiefWahoo

These two, though not for each other. The strap is an attempt to summer-ize my silver Jazzmaster. The Seiko was an attempt to stave off boredom at dinner.


----------



## Johnny Boy

Army35d said:


> Currently anticipating arrival of Steinhart Ocean One Black, Vostok Amphibia, Gerlach Otago in Blue, Boschett Harpoon in white, and Lew & Huey Cerberus in Red/Gray. All photos borrowed.


Blimey - that's a few to look forward to!


----------



## ciclismosam

Got mail today, Omega SMP sword hands. These are going to go on my Steinhart Ocean DLC.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoa

Citizen V said:


> August 9th, 2012. That is when I first ordered my OWC Snowflake. I knew I was in for a long wait but I didn't expect it to be this long. I didn't mind though because I had actually planned on cancelling my order. Tastes changed after ordering (got bored with sub homages) and I didn't think I would want it.
> 
> Dan contacted me a week ago and said he was preparing my watch. Suddenly, I wanted it again. So after 2 years and 8 months, it's finally coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Bezel is actually blue, just dark blue)


Say what? Why does it take so long?

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## Citizen V

whoa said:


> Say what? Why does it take so long?
> 
> -Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


From what I understood, it's a combination of several factors. First, there were many unfortunate events in the brand owners life over the past few years (e.g. family illnesses, natural disasters, etc.). These caused some unforeseen delays. He's also a perfectionist and obsessive compulsive (his own words). He was constantly improving the watch during that time (at no extra cost). That did mean production was delayed because he had to wait for part samples and approve them. His watchmaker also assembles all parts and tests them instead of getting a completed watch from a Chinese factory. Finally, I think there were just a lot of pre-orders. I remember hearing about a bunch of people getting their watch this time last year, but I was lower on the list.

I was aware of most of this when I signed up though. No deposit required and I was free to cancel at any time.


----------



## whoa

Citizen V said:


> From what I understood, it's a combination of several factors. First, there were many unfortunate events in the brand owners life over the past few years (e.g. family illnesses, natural disasters, etc.). These caused some unforeseen delays. He's also a perfectionist and obsessive compulsive (his own words). He was constantly improving the watch during that time (at no extra cost). That did mean production was delayed because he had to wait for part samples and approve them. His watchmaker also assembles all parts and tests them instead of getting a completed watch from a Chinese factory. Finally, I think there were just a lot of pre-orders. I remember hearing about a bunch of people getting their watch this time last year, but I was lower on the list.
> 
> I was aware of most of this when I signed up though. No deposit required and I was free to cancel at any time.


Ah that makes sense! It is good looking and we don't control everything! Glad you like it and didn't loose interest! 

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## m0rt

You might say this is not affordable. The Oris AD in Stockholm, Sweden wanted 3,400 USD for a new one. The best and cheapest watch importer in Sweden wanted 2,200 USD. I got mine for just above 1,000 USD, used of course, but in good condition. That's affordable in comparison 

Now it's sized, set and ready for use.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Something of a Moby Dick as far as Stowa Seatime bezels go


----------



## yankeexpress

Off the big brown truck, Pretty nice for $35 delivered


----------



## DSlocum

yankeeexpress, I was JUST looking at that watch an hour ago... What do you think about the strap?


----------



## blowfish89

Custom cordovan straps arrived from JankoXXX (I made the mistake of googling 'XXX straps' once without 'watch' - NSFW).
Review and pics on a new thread soon.


----------



## EL_GEEk

Bradjhomes said:


> Something of a Moby Dick as far as Stowa Seatime bezels go
> View attachment 3800194


Holy [email protected]! Congrats Brad, I've heard how difficult to find they are. I'm considering purchasing a Seatime before Stowa raise the prices.


----------



## EL_GEEk

m0rt said:


> You might say this is not affordable. The Oris AD in Stockholm, Sweden wanted 3,400 USD for a new one. The best and cheapest watch importer in Sweden wanted 2,200 USD. I got mine for just above 1,000 USD, used of course, but in good condition. That's affordable in comparison
> 
> Now it's sized, set and ready for use.


That's a heck of a deal m0rt and a beautiful piece. Enjoy.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

ChiefWahoo said:


> These two, though not for each other. The strap is an attempt to summer-ize my silver Jazzmaster. The Seiko was an attempt to stave off boredom at dinner.


Or not. Amazon skip Chief and send watch to self.








For those not in US, Chief live in OH, directly between IN and PA.


----------



## yankeexpress

DSlocum said:


> yankeeexpress, I was JUST looking at that watch an hour ago... What do you think about the strap?


Strap is ok, leather lined, keepers are big and loose, definitely Chinese, but not bad for the price. Probably will put an all leather on it at some point that will cost more than the watch.

Now I see it new for $30 on eBay, woulda saved me 5 bucks. Wish the second hand lined up with the indices. It is exactly in between them instead, but other guys say they are all that way.




























Indiglo light shot


----------



## OvrSteer

I probably should have posted here, but it wasn't technically "incoming" ;-) I picked one up at the Timex outlet for $25, so even cheaper.

My previous Timex experience has been mixed, but that one is nice. The strap is much higher quality than I had typically seen on 'leather' Timex straps on <$50 watches. The backing is actually soft, supple leather. As yankeexpress noted, the keepers are kind of thin and loose, but the overall strap quality is quite high for the price point. I just don't love the color. I don't need to wear stuff to match olive drab very often ;-)

The watch is aluminum and lightweight with a stainless back, but honestly it's quite nice for the price. The sunburst on the dial looks good and the indices line up pretty well for me. It's not perfect but it's a $25-35 watch.

I already tried putting it on a Weekender strap and it looked nice but the strap was a disaster for other reasons. Unlike "normal" NATO/ZULU straps, the Weekender canvas ZULU maxes out at 8", which isn't enough to fit an 8" wrist because of the extra strap taken up by looping through the lugs. I need to get some real strap from another source or a standard length NATO.


----------



## uvalaw2005

Bought a Seiko SSC017 off the bay and a Bonetto Cinturini 300L to go with it:


----------



## ThePandava

Well this showed up yesterday.










I removed the stock rubber strap, it was too big for my hand. It's on a small 20mm brown leather band for now.


----------



## Mac4095

A new bezel and band for this bay buy GA100-1A1 that arrived earlier this week.


----------



## soulbazz

Oh. Yes. It finally arrived!









Took a trip around the world to get here but Julian at Poljot24 - Russische Qualitätsuhren | Poljot 24 came through big time. I highly recommend him for your Russian watch fix. After initially receiving the wrong order, Julian rushed delivered the correct shipment from Germany to the US and threw in a few extra goodies for good measure. Top notch communication too.

Here's a couple of crummy cell phone shots with its brother and cousin with a Russian volcano in the background,


----------



## eblackmo

the dude has landed


----------



## GUTuna

I enjoy vintage Ogival watches. Both for the variety of design and the ETA movements that are easy to get serviced if need be. This is a 40x42mm example with an ETA 2788 coming from the north of England.


----------



## sinner777

sinner777 said:


> this one. appears to be first original design. I think so. hope it will not end as my last purchase when I got scammed.


Sooo...problem. This one is on the way but i have no tracking number or even carrier. Seller is not even home his wife mailed it. I am nuts.


----------



## Fatboi_ET

soulbazz said:


> Oh. Yes. It finally arrived!
> 
> View attachment 3818690
> 
> 
> Took a trip around the world to get here but Julian at Poljot24 - Russische Qualitätsuhren | Poljot 24 came through big time. I highly recommend him for your Russian watch fix. After initially receiving the wrong order, Julian rushed delivered the correct shipment from Germany to the US and threw in a few extra goodies for good measure. Top notch communication too.
> 
> Here's a couple of crummy cell phone shots with its brother and cousin with a Russian volcano in the background,
> 
> View attachment 3818738
> 
> 
> View attachment 3818754


I was at a bidding war to get a Venus piece just like yours! It's such a beautiful and colourful piece


----------



## whoa

I. 
Just. 
Did.

So exited! 
And I just can't hide it! 
I'm about to loose control
And I think I like it..

Ehm.. Been lusting this watch for years.. The bracelet arrived.. I didn't like it.. But it grew on me.. And now I got the wife's permission :-D

I present :



















Pics from Web and here :-D

Can't wait!!!!

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## DSlocum

whoa said:


> I.
> Just.
> Did.
> 
> So exited!
> And I just can't hide it!
> I'm about to loose control
> And I think I like it..
> 
> Ehm.. Been lusting this watch for years.. The bracelet arrived.. I didn't like it.. But it grew on me.. And now I got the wife's permission :-D
> 
> Can't wait!!!!
> 
> -Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


Congrats! That is a fantastic looking watch.


----------



## blowfish89

whoa, Big congratulations !
Let me know how you like the bracelet.

I gave in before the Stowa price hike, and ordered this. This will be my 4th German flieger, and first Stowa.


----------



## DSlocum

I have several watches on order, but these three should be here soonest (Late next week?) Still feeling my way in the watch world, and I chose three styles I liked @ three different sizes! I know 38 is too small, and 50mm feels too big so....

This Bambino is only 40 (or 41 depending where you look) but I wanted a Bambino










This Parnis fits my "I want a white face with blue hands" itch, and is 43mm










This Parnis is just cool, and clocks in at 45mm


----------



## dodgy74

A few of these in various colors.:-!










OvrSteer said:


> I already tried putting it on a Weekender strap and it looked nice but the strap was a disaster for other reasons. Unlike "normal" NATO/ZULU straps, the Weekender canvas ZULU maxes out at 8", which isn't enough to fit an 8" wrist because of the extra strap taken up by looping through the lugs. I need to get some real strap from another source or a standard length NATO.


I had the same problem with the Weekender strap (8.5" wrist here). I've bought a few natos/zulus for it and couldn't be happier with this bargain bin beater. Nice to know that if I mess it up, I can get another for super cheap. |> I wash most of my straps with shampoo and water which has shrunk the leather backing of the original slightly over time. It now has a slightly uneven puffy feel that I actually like.


DSlocum said:


> yankeeexpress, I was JUST looking at that watch an hour ago... What do you think about the strap?


My $0.02 - I love the original strap. It feels a little thin compared to others, but wears reasonably well and is comfortable. I've washed it several times (own a cabinet shop - dust, heat, and sweat quickly cause a dirty watch strap) and to me, it has only added to the comfort and look. About the only problem is the keepers have started to unfold a bit, but they still work, and it's most likely from all of the abuse/washing. This is most likely the wrong place for this, so I apologize in advance for messing up the thread.

Thought I'd share what it looks like with a few different straps on it... sorry for the bad quality photos.


----------



## whoa

blowfish89 said:


> whoa, Big congratulations !
> Let me know how you like the bracelet.
> 
> I gave in before the Stowa price hike, and ordered this. This will be my 4th German flieger, and first Stowa.


Thanks! I'm sure I'll like it! Find myself to be most of a bracelet guy  that's a nice looking stowa as well! Your collection is becoming really nice 

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## brandon\




----------



## blowfish89

whoa said:


> Thanks! I'm sure I'll like it! Find myself to be most of a bracelet guy  that's a nice looking stowa as well! Your collection is becoming really nice
> 
> -Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


Thanks, its just a medley of eccentric choices, but I'm finding some direction with the pilots. 
And I find myself becoming a strap guy... Maybe if Damasko makes a bracelet for my DA44 that'll change.


----------



## fatboyslimboy57

Just got in my new Citizen Ana-Digi-Temp (JG2000-59F). I may sound slightly heretical, but after wearing only mechanicals for so long, I forgot how fun and feature packed some of these cheap quartz's can be!


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## Marcus Santos

I´ve been after a vintage racing-style watch for quite some time and the Tissot PR516 was one of my favourite models!

So... I found a vintage PR516 that I liked, better yet - it´s not 36mm!!! It´s 42mm with the crown and it comes with a coin bezel!!



Sure, it has a few dings and marks. I'll see what I can do about those soon enough!


----------



## bdbrick

*SEIKO MONSTER DIVER

*


----------



## uvalaw2005

Latest additions to my burgeoning quartz chrono collection:


----------



## SteamJ

soulbazz said:


> Oh. Yes. It finally arrived!
> 
> View attachment 3818690
> 
> 
> Took a trip around the world to get here but Julian at Poljot24 - Russische Qualitätsuhren | Poljot 24 came through big time. I highly recommend him for your Russian watch fix. After initially receiving the wrong order, Julian rushed delivered the correct shipment from Germany to the US and threw in a few extra goodies for good measure. Top notch communication too.
> 
> Here's a couple of crummy cell phone shots with its brother and cousin with a Russian volcano in the background,
> 
> View attachment 3818738
> 
> 
> View attachment 3818754





Fatboi_ET said:


> I was at a bidding war to get a Venus piece just like yours! It's such a beautiful and colourful piece


I see a bidding war in my future for one of those Venus chronos. Amazing and I've never seen one.


----------



## SteamJ

Marcus Santos said:


> I´ve been after a vintage racing-style watch for quite some time and the Tissot PR516 was one of my favourite models!
> 
> So... I found a vintage PR516 that I liked, better yet - it´s not 36mm!!! It´s 42mm with the crown and it comes with a coin bezel!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, it has a few dings and marks. I'll see what I can do about those soon enough!


That is an awesome piece!


----------



## Mac4095

Waiting at the door when I got home. New to me AMW 330.


----------



## Quicksilver




----------



## Mediocre

This arrived today


----------



## ChiefWahoo

The "perlon" strap finally arrived. It has the look I was hoping for and the 22mm fits the 23mm lugs of the Jazzmaster perfectly.


----------



## EL_GEEk

quicksilver7 said:


>


Dude, that's an awesome piece. Definitely on my list. Let me know how you like it. Congrats!


----------



## Zach97

This guy. ^^


----------



## sinner777

....no ,i did not buy Sinn.

Had my Nighthawk blasted. Sinn is just for comparison. Guy who blasted it owns Sinn. I should have been machine engeneer instead of journalist...frikkin life choices.


----------



## Quicksilver

EL_GEEk said:


> Dude, that's an awesome piece. Definitely on my list. Let me know how you like it. Congrats!


Thanks. I will let you know for sure. Should be here the middle of next week. I read the bracelet is not the best which makes me nervous but I have lots of leather to try. It's really the dial that made me want one anyways.


----------



## blackdot

Spare NOS bezel for my Squale 1515s. Says something about how long I intend to harbour them in my collection. (Forever.)


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Liked the "perlon" so much I bought another in navy last night.









And completed my first-ever f29 trade. . .









It's going to be too small for me, but it'll be better than looking at the one I couldn't sell for three months.  
I may be able to pull it off if I can find a 24mm Watchadoo.


----------



## DSlocum

Got this in the mail today, an Invicta 19260 45mm


----------



## iTreelex

b-)


----------



## Mediocre

ChiefWahoo said:


> Liked the "perlon" so much I bought another in navy last night.
> 
> View attachment 3847746
> 
> 
> And completed my first-ever f29 trade. . .
> 
> View attachment 3847834
> 
> 
> It's going to be too small for me, but it'll be better than looking at the one I couldn't sell for three months.
> I may be able to pull it off if I can find a 24mm Watchadoo.


You just convinced me to try a perlon strap


----------



## tommy_boy

Athaya vintage "Lamafa" blue variation:










I have seen it up close and it's worth waiting for.


----------



## Mediocre

Two perlon straps now on order, one black, one grey. My first try with perlon, looking forward to it


----------



## DirtyHarrie

Citizen V said:


> August 9th, 2012. That is when I first ordered my OWC Snowflake. I knew I was in for a long wait but I didn't expect it to be this long. I didn't mind though because I had actually planned on cancelling my order. Tastes changed after ordering (got bored with sub homages) and I didn't think I would want it.
> 
> Dan contacted me a week ago and said he was preparing my watch. Suddenly, I wanted it again. So after 2 years and 8 months, it's finally coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Bezel is actually blue, just dark blue)


Holy wait time Batman!

Good to hear you're excited for it now.


----------



## SteamJ

Citizen V said:


> August 9th, 2012. That is when I first ordered my OWC Snowflake. I knew I was in for a long wait but I didn't expect it to be this long. I didn't mind though because I had actually planned on cancelling my order. Tastes changed after ordering (got bored with sub homages) and I didn't think I would want it.
> 
> Dan contacted me a week ago and said he was preparing my watch. Suddenly, I wanted it again. So after 2 years and 8 months, it's finally coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Bezel is actually blue, just dark blue)





DirtyHarrie said:


> Holy wait time Batman!
> 
> Good to hear you're excited for it now.


I've heard the wait time is absolutely insane but I've heard it's also worth it. I'm still tempted to order this Doctor Who homage watch from him one day.


----------



## Perdendosi

Yay! Though I'd been considering these watches since I first joined WUS, after seeing these threads:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/damasko-da36-affordables-perspective-1688986.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/show-your-damasko-972203.html

I decided "not if, but when" on a Damasko. There are a bunch of good options on /f29 right now, and I almost sprung for a bezel-equipped model. But when the price fell on this beaut, even though it's a few years old, I couldn't say no:










Super excited! Now, I need straps, for work, for play, for black, for brown... Oh my.


----------



## blowfish89

That was a crazy price for the Damasko. Good pick up P.


----------



## yankeexpress

SteamJ said:


> I've heard the wait time is absolutely insane but I've heard it's also worth it. I'm still tempted to order this Doctor Who homage watch from him one day.


Precisely why I got mine from the sales forum with no wait.










Of course I did not have much choice in options.


----------



## devilsbite

I did a thing...









Now they're out of leather as well as mesh. :-d


----------



## DSlocum

This just arrived.... The blue hands, in the right light, are striking!


----------



## blowfish89

.


----------



## Mat2rue

Hey guys, two watches incoming.














My first HMT and Vostok ! Can't wait to try these on


----------



## Choptop

should be here in a few days.


----------



## blowfish89

cork strap arrived from Portugal. High quality strap and buckle, I'm loving it. They even redd-ed the edges. Should also be waterproof.
Communication was a bit of a pain though, I had no idea what was happening when, and was confused about the length of the strap. After talking to Perdendosi, I told them I have 7" wrists (on the smaller side), they sent me a XS strap. Still fits okay but a bit longer would have been nice. I'm getting rid of the floating keeper. I'll probably order another in the future and ask for the default length strap that time lol.


----------



## Marcus Santos

Casio MDV106 and a few nato straps, including a green one like this:



...and a Seiko 6139 8020, my first automatic chronograph!


----------



## uvalaw2005

Damasko DA343 on bracelet:


----------



## cuica

blowfish89 said:


> cork strap arrived from Portugal. High quality strap and buckle, I'm loving it. They even redd-ed the edges. Should also be waterproof.
> Communication was a bit of a pain though, I had no idea what was happening when, and was confused about the length of the strap. After talking to Perdendosi, I told them I have 7" wrists (on the smaller side), they sent me a XS strap. Still fits okay but a bit longer would have been nice. I'm getting rid of the floating keeper. I'll probably order another in the future and ask for the default length strap that time lol.


Good looking strap!
If you need any help I'm a native Portuguese speaker. :-!


----------



## Guest

I just bought this one today. I've wanted a bullhead style chrono for a while now. I hope it looks good in the flesh. There's a stainless steel version too, I might get that as well.


----------



## [email protected]

A used, black Bernhardt Binnacle Anchor III and a Crown and Buckle premium James Bond nato strap (the black/olive/crimson one).

My wife is going to keep them for father's day. Don't know if I'm going to be able to resist taking a quick look at them before handing them over.


----------



## blowfish89

cuica said:


> Good looking strap!
> If you need any help I'm a native Portuguese speaker. :-!


Thanks, that would be very helpful. When they made the strap shorter, they just shortened the longer side (with holes) keeping the buckle side the same, now both sides are almost equal in length  Next time, I'll just give them the exact dimensions.


----------



## Aitch

Ordered a Tiger Concept for some cheap thrills. Need to settle on a dial for it too.










Also a brown Strapped For Time bomber, for another watch.


----------



## Eleuthera

Should be here Thursday.


----------



## Quicksilver

Arrived and I love it. Need to find some better matching straps but this one will do for now. Bracelet has not arrived yet for it (long story)


----------



## JesseDL

Momentum Torpedo, $80 CND all in.


----------



## DSlocum

Love 'em or hate 'em, Invicta does delivery right. Not bad for $58.00 delivered!


----------



## blackdot

Picked up yet another NOS bezel for my Squale 1515. Bi-colour too!


----------



## rpss

My first couple of straps from Patrik at Clover Straps are incoming. Pretty excited about them


----------



## whoa

rpss said:


> My first couple of straps from Patrik at Clover Straps are incoming. Pretty excited about them
> 
> View attachment 3889498


They look good! Can I ask what they cost? Been thinking about ordering one for my incoming damasko da36.. But can't really think of how I would like it to look :-D

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## houser52

LL Bean Vintage Watch

Borrowed pic but mine is scheduled for delivery tomorrow.


----------



## DSlocum

houser52 said:


> LL Bean Vintage Watch
> 
> Borrowed pic but mine is scheduled for delivery tomorrow.


According to their website, this is 38mm (including crown) 30mm without crown... is that right??? That would be tiny! Too bad, because it is a nice looking face.


----------



## rpss

I paid $80 for the two, shipped in Europe.

Send him an email, he's a friendly chap and will almost certainly come up with some suggestions if you're not sure exactly what you want.


----------



## whoa

rpss said:


> I paid $80 for the two, shipped in Europe.
> 
> Send him an email, he's a friendly chap and will almost certainly come up with some suggestions if you're not sure exactly what you want.


80 for 2 straps.. Impressive  I'm in Europe too small I might send him one to see if he has any ideas ;-)

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## uvalaw2005

DSlocum said:


> According to their website, this is 38mm (including crown) 30mm without crown... is that right??? That would be tiny! Too bad, because it is a nice looking face.


No, it's 38mm without crown, 44mm lug to lug, 20mm lug width. Various nice beater watch, especially if you can find one used at a discount:


----------



## DSlocum

uvalaw2005 said:


> No, it's 38mm without crown, 44mm lug to lug, 20mm lug width. Various nice beater watch, especially if you can find one used at a discount:


Ah, thanks for the clarification! Sounds like a nice beater to add to my growing collection of mil/pilot affordables


----------



## blowfish89

- Heuerville straps shipped.
- Modified my Stowa order (canceled TO1 Testaf, ordered something else).


----------



## houser52

DSlocum said:


> According to their website, this is 38mm (including crown) 30mm without crown... is that right??? That would be tiny! Too bad, because it is a nice looking face.


uvalaw2005 is correct on the size.


----------



## Okapi001

Just left HK.


----------



## jdt4

Gave in to temptation and ordered a 007 (and some natos to go with it)


----------



## rpss

jdt4 said:


> Gave in to temptation and ordered a 007 (and some natos to go with it)
> 
> View attachment 3894282


Has that got a black case or is it the light in your picture? If it's all black, where can I get one?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelpaul71

After much research and debating, I've got a Deep Blue Sea Ram Chrono coming. It's my most expensive watch purchase so far. Incredible Buy it Now deal on Ebay, IMO. $169 delivered. Should be here by Tues. I've attached a borrowed pic. Thank you to everyone for their help!

Be well

Mike


----------



## ironborn

Been a long time a'coming, but finally on it's way. 1st gen white dial bambino. 
Sort of a symbol that I'm halfway through teaching school and two years from my dream job.
I ordered from dutyfreeislandshop, for the best price that I could find. Can't wait for it to arrive!








(Pic borrowed from interwebs)


----------



## DSlocum

This arrived today, a couple of weeks before I expected to see it.

Parnis Seagull Hand Wind & Auto. It has the standard 3 hands, then a 2nd second hand over the fake tourbillion. Also has a power reserve indicator and date subdials.

First impression is that this is a suprisingly nice watch for the cost. Feels solid, everything works smoothly and it is about as noisy as my Orient Bambino (Not too bad). The setting of the date hand is a bit odd... the instructions were not a lot of help, but I found that if you powered it up, the button on the side (2nd pic) would change the day once per click and snap back on the 31st.

The face is spotless and there is a nice metallic sheen on the hour indices that matches the hands. The band has the deployant clasp for leather, and the band itself is surprisingly comfortable (though like almost every watch I have ever bought, too short for my 8" wrist.)

Mineral glass front and rear, though that might be worth changing later. The insides are nicely detailed without attempting to look like a luxury watch.

All in all, I am a happy camper.


----------



## Eleuthera

This should be here tomorrow. Had head rush earlier the week. Ordered this and two Omega Dynamics III. Had a lot of family issues to deal with over the past two/three years, and thankfully all sorted, so I've rewarded myself. A little guilt attached but family agreed that it is a bit of 'me' time for a change.


----------



## redtissot

Vratislavia conceptum green chronograph, Chris ward c11. Fingers twitching to buy the Seiko SUN023. Yet Seiko sawtooth turned up the other day


----------



## OvrSteer

DSlocum said:


> Ah, thanks for the clarification! Sounds like a nice beater to add to my growing collection of mil/pilot affordables


If you like that, definitely check out the Timex Expedition pilot referenced a few pages back:

Amazon.com: Timex Men's T498759J Expedition Military Field Watch: Timex: Watches (and if you live near a Time Factory outlet-- presumably there's one near Miami in some outlying suburb-- they're usually $10 cheaper there.







(

on the left in this pic.


----------



## aaronmd

Couldn't resist at $95cad on amazon


----------



## DSlocum

OvrSteer said:


> If you like that, definitely check out the Timex Expedition pilot referenced a few pages back:
> 
> Amazon.com: Timex Men's T498759J Expedition Military Field Watch: Timex: Watches (and if you live near a Time Factory outlet-- presumably there's one near Miami in some outlying suburb-- they're usually $10 cheaper there.
> 
> View attachment 3905122
> (
> 
> on the left in this pic.


Oh yeah, that is on my list as well, but I have put off getting it, hoping to find an outlet. There is only one authorized dealer near me, and they don't have one in stock. Thanks for looking out though!!


----------



## aaronmd

Also couldn't resist adding a parnis to the fleet


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Arrived today. Strap is freaking hideous, but was always going to be replaced anyway.


----------



## 604Yarks

Seiko SNDF93 on it's way!


----------



## JamesWWIII

Got this one on its way to me again from Gemnation (first one arrived with a malfunctioning chronograph).


----------



## Mattface

SARB065 Cocktail time! An anniversary gift from my darling wife.


----------



## blowfish89

.


----------



## blowfish89

Mattface said:


> SARB065 Cocktail time! An anniversary gift from my darling wife.


Lovely, this is a great watch to get as a gift ! I'll keep that in mind


----------



## blowfish89

- Earlier TO1 Testaf order canceled.
- Halios Tropik SS is gone.
- Heuerville straps shipped, coming soon.
- Stowa 1938 incoming by end of this month (I had ordered this in January as well, but canceled later and got the Sinn 103 instead), this time I'm sticking with it.
And now I can retire from the forum for some time.









_"Symmetry is what we see at a glance; based on the fact that there is no reason for any difference..." _
― Blaise Pascal.

My acquisition strategy (esp. for dressy watches) is basically this - find a brand which bradjhomes owns, buy another model from the brand that I like (I never buy more than one from the same brand). Next up is 'the Oris' or 'the Nomos' (end of year).


----------



## Bradjhomes

Well, my Oris will be leaving my collection so you might want to revise your strategy!

Your collection is an enviable one. Love the 1938.


----------



## merl

Since the watches I have my eye on don't come up for sale at the moment I decided to add a microbrand diver for the summer just to keep me busy


----------



## Eleuthera

Over the moon with the purchase, looks great IMO.

View attachment CERTINAIMG_1193.JPG.pdf


----------



## PrestonK

Right now just a few perlon straps from Crown & Buckle, hopefully a Steinhart Ocean 44 GMT soon though, I've been stalking their site waiting for them to re-release it.


----------



## Keithcozz

The Cocktail time is my all-time favorite dress watch. In my mind, it's equal does not exist at any price. Prettiest watch I've ever seen.

EDIT: my reply posts aren't going where I want them to. I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## Keithcozz

I have been hearing good things here and there







about a Korean watch company called _Tisell._ Forum member Chronopolis compared them to PARNIS if Parnis had good quality control. That got my interest up, so I looked at their models and it was no contest. I got the 
*TISELL Pilot Watch 43mm Sea-gull ST25 Automatic Super-Luminova .*

Sea-Gull ST25 movement with an optional AR domed sapphire crystal on a watch that looks this good? Delivered to your door for 150 bucks. I could not resist.


----------



## Keithcozz

I have that Casio in black. Great bracelet, hell of a watch. Ridiculous bargain.


----------



## imagwai

Just got notification that my Aevig Corvid mk2 has been dispatched.


----------



## dan_bsht

Just picked up a Helson Spear Diver from the sales forum, great guy to deal with. Completely an impulse buy, but I always wanted one. One should stop browsing the forums for sometime


----------



## wtma

I have this beautiful strap on the way... (stitching would be different as I ordered the maker to use denim thread in tangerine color instead)








...going to match it with this watch...


----------



## hkbob

I am getting this shameless nameless homage to somebody (frankly not sure who), but with an awesome Seagull ST1908 movement
AND, the shiny croc strap to go with it.
very psyched.....


----------



## Mattface




----------



## Sam-C-NYC

Nice. What's the case diameter? What's your wrist size? I LOVE some of these Parnis watches, but they seem too darn big for my 6.5" wrists.


----------



## Mac4095

Got this Stuff on the way.









Seller pics.


----------



## Quicksilver

So this happened.... With bracelet as well.


----------



## gricat

Inbound!


----------



## Johnny Boy

Another Bulova Precisionist , 25% off the full RRP. It's a big heavy watch.


----------



## blowfish89

2 of these, $12 each on Timex eBay site.









Gf went behind my back and bought a Skagen from ebay, its pretty nice.


----------



## kapeee

kapeee said:


> Day 34 waiting for my mako to arrive, it's depressing.. For once I decided to support local company, and ordered a watch from there and not from bay where I usually shop these kind of things.
> 
> All these have arrived already and waiting
> View attachment 3667914


Well, after 2 months this arrived. It's maybe the cheapest ever sold mako in the world? I ordered it in blue and received it in pepsi color, one email to the seller and he refunded me 70% of the price. After all I paid 30€ for this:


----------



## mjtyson

My Vostok 70th Anniversary VE watch (image from ChistopolCity):


----------



## [email protected]

I'd be interested in a mini-review of this watch if you would consider doing one. I like the model you chose, being non-branded on the dial. Might like to pick one up sooner than later before Tisell catches to the value they are offering and increases prices.

Cheers,

Doug


----------



## uvalaw2005

My first Speedy:


----------



## whoa

uvalaw2005 said:


> My first Speedy:


Congrats! An iconic and very cool watch! 

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## goody2141

uvalaw2005 said:


> My first Speedy:


Love it. Congrats. Hopefully I will get one someday. Will probably be the reduced as well, don't know if I can justify the price of the Pro or Mark II.


----------



## uvalaw2005

goody2141 said:


> Love it. Congrats. Hopefully I will get one someday. Will probably be the reduced as well, don't know if I can justify the price of the Pro or Mark II.


Thanks! I've been trending smaller with my watches overall and not many mechanical chronographs are 39mm and under 12mm thick. And, as you said, can't justify twice the price for the Pro at this point.


----------



## blowfish89

uvalaw2005 said:


> Thanks! I've been trending smaller with my watches overall and not many mechanical chronographs are 39mm and under 12mm thick. And, as you said, can't justify twice the price for the Pro at this point.


If this is really under 12mm thick, and from what I know this has the Valjoux 7750, then I wonder what the other guys are doing with the same movement, that those watches are 14-15mm thick or more.


----------



## uvalaw2005

blowfish89 said:


> If this is really under 12mm thick, and from what I know this has the Valjoux 7750, then I wonder what the other guys are doing with the same movement, that those watches are 14-15mm thick or more.


I think it's an ETA 2890-A2 with a chronograph module.


----------



## Capital_Ex

aaronmd said:


> Couldn't resist at $95cad on amazon


Thanks for posting this, got one as well.


----------



## Sam-C-NYC

ironborn said:


> It finally arrived! Very happy. Tried to take some cool photos for you guys. I used my phone so they might not be the best quality. Bracelet is flimsy, but I knew that before ordering it. Will put it on a leather nato and upload some new pics in a bit.


Bracelet looks great! If it's cheap maybe you can use it 'til it breaks?


----------



## Sam-C-NYC

Ohhh yes... Where did you find this please?



m0rt said:


> The Cerberus seems to have gotten held up in transit somewhere between the south of Sweden and a bit further up where I live. That's better than the last one, and I hope they find it again over the weekend. But, the Vratislavia showed up! YAY!


----------



## SSingh1975

Picked this up from Ebay for a good price.
And this incoming to second up with my Allen Edmonds wingtips for work (runnnig that thing to ground so wanted a backup pair).


----------



## Sam-C-NYC

Where does one buy a Vratislava watch please? =)


----------



## dan_bsht

You can find them (at least the black one) on the sales forum here.


----------



## Slant

Sam-C-NYC said:


> Where does one buy a Vratislava watch please? =)


Vratislavia Conceptum

You can email them at the "Contact" page to get details for the pre-order.

Facebook page here: https://www.facebook.com/vratislavia

They're doing a pre-order at the moment for a grey dial and blue dial for the Heritage series.


----------



## Marcus Santos

mjtyson said:


> My Vostok 70th Anniversary VE watch (image from ChistopolCity):
> 
> View attachment 3933370


I also have this one coming too!!

As far as the strap goes, I have a 18mm bund already waiting for it! Should look somewhat like this:


----------



## aaronmd

Capital_Ex said:


> Thanks for posting this, got one as well.


Great timing, they have no orange bezel poly straps left at that price now. Only third party sellers looking for $280. Out for delivery today!


----------



## jbosx

Just ordered the Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Red :O









Also two straps from mr Steveo for my Zelos and luminor


----------



## DSlocum

Got another Parnis (Pilot this time) in the mail today!

This thing is THICK! It measures 46mm diameter and 16.25mm thick. Nice strap though...


----------



## ironborn

DSlocum said:


> Got another Parnis (Pilot this time) in the mail today!
> 
> This thing is THICK! It measures 46mm diameter and 16.25mm thick. Nice strap though...


Looks great! Nothing I can pull off, but it certainly wears well on your wrist. Congratulations!


----------



## DSlocum

ironborn said:


> Looks great! Nothing I can pull off, but it certainly wears well on your wrist. Congratulations!


That pic doesn't show it, but I have a bit of wrist real estate left over 

Going to have to get used to the large crown though, or wear this lefty!


----------



## Mattface

Amazing anniversary present from my amazing wife!


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## uvalaw2005

blowfish89 said:


>


Where'd you grab that?


----------



## blowfish89

uvalaw2005 said:


> Where'd you grab that?


Forum member and fellow German watch admirer Saxon007 is unloading a few of these from his bulk order on f29. PM him - its the guy with Denny Crane in his profile pic.


----------



## Sam-C-NYC

NICE. Where can I get one of these please? I've looked everywhere online...



wtma said:


> This beauty arrived today, Poljot Buran Aviator Auto #009/999 + black RIOS Aviator strap.
> Really happy and impressed with the finish and packaging it came in.
> 
> View attachment 2176370
> View attachment 2176378


----------



## apac1119

Super excited for my Armida A1 matte green dial coming soon!!! First brass diver..can't afford the bronze...but looking forward to patina.


----------



## wtma

Sam-C-NYC said:


> NICE. Where can I get one of these please? I've looked everywhere online...


Ebay, check the user sonnenflasche AKA Juri Levenberg. I think he still has some of these for sale at the moment.


----------



## tcortinag

Finally!!! My 6309 for my birthday arrived.









And a bracelet for Marlin.


----------



## mark_uk

Just ordered a Steinhart Ocean 1 with black ceramic bezel. Now the long wait and daily checking of emails and tracking numbers starts.


----------



## Jtragic

SARZ003 on the way







Plus an SKX for a mod. Preordered the Vrat green and hoping the stuckx bullhead comes a reality soon. Oh and a blue ray from the massdrop two weeks ago. Guess after reading this I should order a new case...


----------



## theScanian

Arrived yesterday. A custom made watch pouch from the talented "Old Geezer Within".


----------



## merl

merl said:


> Since the watches I have my eye on don't come up for sale at the moment I decided to add a microbrand diver for the summer just to keep me busy


It came. Quite impressed with it.


----------



## Aitch

My Strapped for Time strap is still inbound from North Carolina.... via Miami, Palm Beach, and Kentucky.










Meanwhile even though it's in Canada now, Canada Post thinks it still hasn't crossed the border.


----------



## DSlocum

Unreal.... it has to go as far south as possible in the US (well, as far south as the last major sorting center) so that it can then be shipped to Canada.

And we wonder why the USPS is a failing operation.


----------



## uvalaw2005

Just snagged a heck of a deal on a Blumo, now to see if my 7" wrists can handle it:


----------



## mardibum

Finally got one of these at the right price. Should be here by Friday.


----------



## watchinator

Got this incoming, Seiko SNKA21. ~$63 on Amazon, but less on ebay. On the lookout for a good notched strap, or one that I can notch myself.


----------



## Mattface

I want one of those at the right price! What was the right price, and where did you find it?



mardibum said:


> Finally got one of these at the right price. Should be here by Friday.


----------



## Mikede

Just ordered the Grey one! Blue looks amazing too. Can't beat the price.


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## mardibum

Mattface said:


> I want one of those at the right price! What was the right price, and where did you find it?


On the bay £160 including postage.


----------



## Di3gors

I am got in the mail a tissot visodate black


----------



## EL_GEEk

uvalaw2005 said:


> Just snagged a heck of a deal on a Blumo, now to see if my 7" wrists can handle it:
> 
> View attachment 3956170


Seriously Gabriel, when don't you get a heck of a deal?  Nice


----------



## EL_GEEk

merl said:


> It came. Quite impressed with it.


Like you @merl, none of the watches I want had popped on the sales forum so I got a white Piranha. I agree, very impressed with it. I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## MEzz

You will love this. works very well with the right strap










blowfish89 said:


>


----------



## kefirchick

*Moonphase Black face with date, ordered on forum from Alexch999.

It took two days to get to from Hong Kong to US. It has spent the last 4 days sitting in the US being PROCESSED. It is still sitting there. The PROCESSING Center must be like a jail or quarantine center for watches. I guess they have to interrogate it, make sure it isn't a terrorist, and doesn't have any communicable diseases. Every watch I have ever ordered from overseas undergoes this curious PROCESSING phenomenon. Sure would like to be a fly on the wall in the watch PROCESSING Center. I am tempted to say something politically incorrect, but will hold my tongue. For now.
View attachment 3964090






*


----------



## ThePandava

blowfish89 said:


> - Earlier TO1 Testaf order canceled.
> - Halios Tropik SS is gone.
> - Heuerville straps shipped, coming soon.
> - Stowa 1938 incoming by end of this month (I had ordered this in January as well, but canceled later and got the Sinn 103 instead), this time I'm sticking with it.
> And now I can retire from the forum for some time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"Symmetry is what we see at a glance; based on the fact that there is no reason for any difference..." _
> ― Blaise Pascal.
> 
> My acquisition strategy (esp. for dressy watches) is basically this - find a brand which bradjhomes owns, buy another model from the brand that I like (I never buy more than one from the same brand). Next up is 'the Oris' or 'the Nomos' (end of year).


It's a beauty! Congrats!!


----------



## GUTuna

MEzz said:


> You will love this. works very well with the right strap
> View attachment 3965562


Under similar influence, I have a SNKN02 on the way.


----------



## fofofomin

tcortinag said:


> Finally!!! My 6309 for my birthday arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a bracelet for Marlin.


Wow that bracelet on the marlin is clean.


----------



## blowfish89

ThePandava said:


> It's a beauty! Congrats!!


Thanks! Its supposed to arrive in 12 hours (if Fedex keep their word). Its my most expensive watch buy till now, and frankly, I do have my tiny doubts about it - just not sure how much use I can justify for such a dressy watch or if it will be too flashy to wear at work. It is also my first watch with a decorated displayback, and I suppose this one has the Top movement with very nice Stowa decoration. I had a tough time deciding between going for a matte case or polished case, but I went with the default polished case. The great pull about this one is that (IMO) its probably the only watch which costs under $2k and exudes a level of class and finishing which many people compare to that of the IWCs. Member bellamy here sold his Portuguese and got the 1938, and is using the funds from the IWC for a Dornbluth. If this watch works for me though, I am certain that I will not need another dress watch for several years (between this and my VSA AM), no kidding. When I bought the VSA alliance mechanical in summer 2014 (almost one year now lol), I had the same feeling and its been a champ. I really really hope the 1938 turns out to be a top-notch versatile dressy watch, because it was a large financial commitment for me and will be expensive to maintain.



MEzz said:


> You will love this. works very well with the right strap
> View attachment 3965562


Thanks! Gf is getting it for me, so this one's gotta stay on, and can't be sold. I must say that the price on these is pretty good IMO (on eBay), so made it easy to convince my gf on one (it was either this one or Gerlach's upcoming digital LED watch)  I didn't want so many Seikos, but you can never have enough of them. Overload of green in my watch box with the green Seiko Alpinist and a green Helgray Silverstone incoming (maybe I should change the Silverstone color). 
This watch marks many firsts for me-
-> Its the first time (after joining WUS) that I saw a watch in a store (Macy's) which I hadn't seen earlier and then look it up online and purchase it. Usually, its the other way round. Actually the first time I saw this watch in store, it reminded me of the Rolex Milgauss (maybe the green and orange) which is sort of a grail watch for me.
-> My first proper cushion case watch, I'm not generally a big fan of them but on this watch its very 70s retro and has that air of nonchalance that is hard to achieve in a modern watch. This watch doesn't care if you don't like the gold, green and orange, or the mineral crystal. It has it and is proud of it.
-> My first watch with a ~24mm lug width, so prime for one of those expensive custom straps that I always liked but didn't have watches for.
One of my pet nitpicks which this watch (as well as many others e.g. the Aqua Terra) fail is that I don't like the small minute marker orientation to change at 20 and 40. I would much rather they are always facing towards the inside of the circle (e.g. Rolex Milgauss, Damasko).

The bracelet will probably be gone soon for a mesh bracelet or a strap soon. I'm thinking about getting a custom-made strap specifically made for this one, but hard to think of what design or scheme would suit best. Wondering what shade of brown will go better with it - tan, light or dark. Maybe something uber-crazy like the Japanese snake tattoo strap made by spinach recently. Maybe an olive nato or canvas strap. Maybe another cork strap from Portugal.


----------



## MEzz

Maranez kata on the way, Pepsi bezel. 








I might still also thinking about the Prometheus Scorpion Fish...


----------



## kit7

First vintage watch, Longines with 285 calibre, manual winding, hopefully in the post today. However a 'service' in this country will probably cost more than the watch. As John Steinbeck wrote in the 'Grapes of Wrath' ''_The first time I heard the word service was when my Daddy was takin a heifer to the bull for a service, an' ever since whenever I hear the word service I jus' can't help wonderin' just who is gettin screwed.''_


----------



## Mattface

Love my SNKN037! They are amazing watches for the money, but the leather straps are ugly. I put a Cordovan one on mine.


----------



## Cabatisto

J springs, just ordered new at around 70€.


----------



## tcortinag

fofofomin said:


> Wow that bracelet on the marlin is clean.


Thanks, very cheap from the bay, only wore it a few hours, but seems comfortable.


----------



## DSlocum

Two out of the three packages I am expecting today have arrived!

Stuhrling Aviator 805.02










Seiko Superior SSA005K1


----------



## blowfish89

I think I'm keeping this one.. for a long time.
Stowa 1938 just delivered, two weeks ahead of scheduled delivery date. This is the sort of watch which is truely difficult to photograph, the hour indices are not polished silver like it appears in most of the pics, they have a hint of bronze color in them, you can see that when you compare against the hour and minute hands. The displayback is amazing. Kudos Stowa!


----------



## Mikede

blowfish89 said:


> I think I'm keeping this one.. for a long time.
> Stowa 1938 just delivered, two weeks ahead of scheduled delivery date. This is the sort of watch which is truely difficult to photograph, the hour indices are not polished silver like it appears in most of the pics, they have a hint of bronze color in them, you can see that when you compare against the hour and minute hands. The displayback is amazing. Kudos Stowa!


Beauty!


----------



## DSlocum

Got my 3rd delivery of the day, a $24 eBay find.

Invicta 0192 GMT


----------



## GUTuna

Rotary racing chronograph from the early 70s. Valjoux 7734. 40mm case. Checks almost all the boxes for a vintage watch for me!


----------



## dan_bsht

GUTuna said:


> Rotary racing chronograph from the early 70s. Valjoux 7734. 40mm case. Checks almost all the boxes for a vintage watch for me!
> 
> View attachment 3973298


It is amazing! Wear it in good health

personal blog: www.watchier.com and follow me on Instagram @the_watchier


----------



## GUTuna

the_watchier said:


> It is amazing! Wear it in good health
> 
> personal blog: www.watchier.com and follow me on Instagram @the_watchier


Thank you! I am constantly amazed by the beautiful vintage watches one can acquire for very reasonable prices. I love 1970s chronographs, and a watch with similar design cues and the exact same Valjoux 7733/34 movement but with a brand name that has since gone luxury in the intervening years can sell for three to four times as much.


----------



## tickwomp

Sea-gull M187S is in a box on its way to my house as we speak.


----------



## blowfish89

Busy day for the postman at BlowFish mansion today, following the Stowa.
Everything else I was waiting for also arrived.


----------



## dan_bsht

blowfish89 said:


> Busy day for the postman at BlowFish mansion today, following the Stowa.
> Everything else I was waiting for also arrived.


Wow! Love this seiko; can you please post some wrist shots, I'm afraid it might be too big for me. Congratulations and wear it in good health

personal blog: www.watchier.com and follow me on Instagram @the_watchier


----------



## blowfish89

the_watchier said:


> Wow! Love this seiko; can you please post some wrist shots, I'm afraid it might be too big for me. Congratulations and wear it in good health.


I will - Tomorrow. I'm wearing the Stowa today 
I am seriously thinking about changing my Helgray Silverstone order to blue (from green), thus ultimately agreeing with quicksilver after canvassing for the green for a long time on the Helgray thread.


----------



## SteamJ

blowfish89 said:


> Busy day for the postman at BlowFish mansion today, following the Stowa.
> Everything else I was waiting for also arrived.


Awesome haul! Those straps are incredible and my SNKN01 says hi.


----------



## SteamJ

My new Clover Strap for my Benarus Moray Vintage arrived yesterday. This is a formidable combo.


----------



## blowfish89

SteamJ said:


> Awesome haul! Those straps are incredible and my SNKN01 says hi.


The straps maybe incredible but I am still waiting for the offensive smell on them to go away.
Will post my impressions of the Seiko, quite a hidden gem I think. Love the brushing on the case. Looks like wearing an old television on the wrist lol.


----------



## The Watcher

blowfish89 said:


> Busy day for the postman at BlowFish mansion today, following the Stowa.
> Everything else I was waiting for also arrived.





GUTuna said:


> Rotary racing chronograph from the early 70s. Valjoux 7734. 40mm case. Checks almost all the boxes for a vintage watch for me!
> 
> View attachment 3973298












custom straps and 70's chronos...you gentlemen are doing the most! well done. love it!


----------



## yankeexpress

Signed for it at the big brown truck depot today, just be sure....


----------



## devilsbite

Finally landed on a bracelet for my incoming Amphibian SE710:









Found an all polished shark mesh on eBay after much searching. Chickened out and got one with links for ease of sizing.

I'm still having a hard time resisting ordering a Super Engineer from StrapCode.


----------



## Mech4niq

Orient Defender Multi Eye. It was unavailable for a while now back in stock so I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## dan_bsht

Helson spear diver has made it to Canada, hopefully it will be released from customs soon enough before the weekend!

personal blog: www.watchier.com and follow me on Instagram @the_watchier


----------



## EL_GEEk

SteamJ said:


> My new Clover Strap for my Benarus Moray Vintage arrived yesterday. This is a formidable combo.
> 
> View attachment 3976474
> 
> 
> View attachment 3976482
> 
> 
> View attachment 3976490
> 
> 
> View attachment 3976506
> 
> 
> View attachment 3976514


Nice combo Jason. Looks fantastic!


----------



## m0rt

blowfish89 said:


> The straps maybe incredible but I am still waiting for the offensive smell on them to go away.


And that would be from Stewart's cigars? I bought a watch with metal bracelet from him and had to clean it thoroughly, so I haven't dared to get one of his fantastic-looking straps.


----------



## blowfish89

m0rt said:


> And that would be from Stewart's cigars? I bought a watch with metal bracelet from him and had to clean it thoroughly, so I haven't dared to get one of his fantastic-looking straps.


I suspect so. I don't know what he does, but I don't smoke myself and this stench isn't going away still, it is *very* strong, so the strap will sit for a couple of days being unworn. The smell makes me wanna puke. And stays on my fingers if I just touch the strap.

Btw, I bought a Seiko (see above) which is totally your style


----------



## ironborn

Broke down after looking at it for several weeks; alpha PO black bezel. Intended to be a daily beater


----------



## whoa

blowfish89 said:


> Busy day for the postman at BlowFish mansion today, following the Stowa.
> Everything else I was waiting for also arrived.


Some very nice straps 

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## DSlocum

devilsbite said:


> Finally landed on a bracelet for my incoming Amphibian SE710:
> 
> Found an all polished shark mesh on eBay after much searching. Chickened out and got one with links for ease of sizing.
> 
> I'm still having a hard time resisting ordering a Super Engineer from StrapCode.


Hmmm.... You guys just love to tease me... make me spend money. My wife hates all of you.... :-d:-d


----------



## Wilson Wee

waiting for Vostok New Komandirskie, Raketa Pilot N054 24hour, Vostok Amphibia and a Parnis open heart


----------



## Eleuthera

Just arrived.


----------



## Sam-C-NYC

"How" there, Chief Wahoo! Belatedly... What model of Seiko is this please? I'm lost in its deep pool of blue-ness...



ChiefWahoo said:


> These two, though not for each other. The strap is an attempt to summer-ize my silver Jazzmaster. The Seiko was an attempt to stave off boredom at dinner.


----------



## GuessWho

This one is all Jun's fault, he just had to pick up the particular Beijing I've always liked (well, for the last year;-)) and sell it way cheaper than I have ever seen anywhere (including TaoBao/Tmall).

I also got to learn the name of this model: the Beijing "Hong Ru"














At 39mm it will make a nice dress watch


----------



## uvalaw2005

Some incoming straps from Patrik at Clover Straps (and their intended watches):


----------



## yankeexpress

Certina DS-2 HAQ chrono


----------



## blowfish89

deleted.


----------



## 604Yarks

Arrived today!
Seiko SNDF93P1


----------



## ironborn

uvalaw2005 said:


> Some incoming straps from Patrik at Clover Straps (and their intended watches):
> 
> View attachment 3989194
> 
> 
> View attachment 3989202
> 
> 
> View attachment 3989210
> 
> 
> View attachment 3989218
> 
> 
> View attachment 3989226


Someone likes racing inspired watches! Very nice combinations!


----------



## merl

Was not looking for a watch but stumbled on a (NOS) Spork which was just lying there at a juweler. A bit of a suprise seeing it there because this watch is discontinued since 2011 and sought after 
Got a great deal so should have it very soon.


----------



## sinner777

...looking for quartz beater diver and had a moment od madness


----------



## sinner777

.
And a lizard strap from clover. My wife is gonna kill me.


----------



## dbg326

The definition of an impulse buy... scrolling through a thread, and the Scurfa name popped up. Went to the site, said to myself, "That looks nice," and proceeded to push the order button. (Mind you I've read up on them before, so I know that the quality is there, but still; I couldn't help but laugh to myself afterwards. Anyways, I'll be receiving a PVD Scurfa soon!


----------



## uvalaw2005

ironborn said:


> Someone likes racing inspired watches! Very nice combinations!


Yes, quartz chronos are my latest addiction, helped not at all by certain threads here on f71.


----------



## Phil J

I've just ordered this on ebay. It was only very cheap, but I like the style.

Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## tcortinag

I just received this email: Your Lew & Huey order has shipped! 
So it's going to be long days.


----------



## tincob

Not a unicorn but I think it classifies as a white whale. Now I can stop drooling every time bradjhomes posts his SARB005.

The seller's photo. I had to frantically register at another watch board to buy it. The seller seems like an established member with multiple transactions. Some risks must be assumed when going after a whale.

(Seller's photo)


----------



## Bradjhomes

I saw the advert and the fact the person replying said he was active on WUS. I couldn't work out who it was so was waiting to see if they would show up.

Congrats! At the right angles it photographs to much better than that.


----------



## sinner777

Phil J said:


> I've just ordered this on ebay. It was only very cheap, but I like the style.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 3993482
> 
> 
> View attachment 3993490
> 
> 
> View attachment 3993498


mumbai special. Redialed, frankened Seiko 5. this is not original vintage Seiko at all. probably case from one, movement form another and repainted dial from third. good thing that Seikos are promiscuitet so you can exchange parts from one model to another and movements are built like tanks. you will probably need to service it in near future thoughm they come dry as a desert from India

not bad looking though. I know people hate frankens and aftermarket watches from India and Phillipines. but I really like em. Purple dialed Seiko 7002? no problem. Pink dialed HMT pilot for GF? (or yourself?) no problem.


----------



## yankeexpress

HAQ


----------



## Eleuthera

I'm still waiting on my Sumo SPB029, can't wait. In the meantime gone and ordered this:









Had wifes permission so all good. 

Happy days.

By the way, saw the Sumo Yellow whilst browsing EBay, THAT PRICE IS, WELL ERR, A BIT STEEP.


----------



## Eleuthera

604Yarks said:


> Arrived today!
> Seiko SNDF93P1


Love the look of this Seiko. Seriously contemplating getting one. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Peterolajuwon

taken from the website, tisell bauhaus


----------



## Mediocre

Pretty excited about this one. I own two Oris watches, but this will be my first diver.


----------



## dbsylvia

Orient Ray Raven is scheduled to arrive next week. 









It has arrived


----------



## merl

merl said:


> Was not looking for a watch but stumbled on a (NOS) Spork which was just lying there at a juweler. A bit of a suprise seeing it there because this watch is discontinued since 2011 and sought after
> Got a great deal so should have it very soon.


Arrived! Kinda like it


----------



## Eleuthera

Finally here:






























Over the moon with it, couldn't be more pleased.

I 'may' change the strap to the supplied rubber one, may make the white stand out a bit more.

I'm okay with the cyclops, not as big as I thought.

And the face, FANTASTIC, the wave pattern is awesome.

I know this particular Sumo isn't to everyones taste, but I love it.


----------



## ironborn

Just picked up this beauty! I made an unboxing thread if people want to see more photos. It's here on f71 

Just noticed this is the 2000th post in this thread!


----------



## jose-CostaRica

I was lucky enogh to catch this Lithuanian/Russian Vostok Europe K3 Submarine









using Tapatalk!


----------



## GUTuna

Vintage Waltham Chronograph - Valjoux 7733


----------



## ironborn

jose-CostaRica said:


> I was lucky enogh to catch this Lithuanian/Russian Vostok Europe K3 Submarine
> 
> View attachment 4011698
> 
> 
> using Tapatalk!


Love this!


----------



## jose-CostaRica

ironborn said:


> Love this!


Looking forward to receive it mate, thank you!

using Tapatalk!


----------



## ciclismosam

Not in the mail, but I was passing through the Zurich airport today and saw a swatch store. I ended up walking away with a sistem51. I was intrigued by the concept and once they put numbers on the dial I decided to get it.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James_




----------



## EL_GEEk

I've been wanting to try a Bathy's for a long while. I have this one incoming.

Sellers pic


----------



## Jtragic

Just arrived via EMS. I bought it for a mod, but seeing it in person I may just leave it stock. Less than a week to get here from Japan. Got from seiko3s on Rakuten. Problem free transaction. Got an SKX007K2 for a mod too, that showed up as well even though I ordered after the SARZ.







Seller's pic.


----------



## DrVenkman

Well, it came already, but here it is and I love it. I've wanted one for a while, but held back on spending so much on a "homage." I wanted a diver after I sold my Steinhart OVM. Considered Oris and a mm300, but this kept coming back to the front. When I saw they were not making anymore I figured I'd bite the bullet and buy.


----------



## DSlocum

I bought this just to satisfy my curiosity...

$5.50 from eBay, it is 42mm x 12mm. I gotta say, it is a hefty little watch, and kinda cool! I stuck it on an Ague Nato and I am gonna sport this sucker at least a little....


----------



## Marcus Santos

VW Bug speedometer watch?? Sure, why not!!










Should match my 73 type 3 


(hood is open, I know )


----------



## Army35d

Armida A5 I just nabbed via the 'bay.


----------



## JamesWWIII

Checking off a couple of firsts since I started the hobby, I've got my first birth-year and thus, first vintage piece on the way, a '71 Pogue (yeah, I'm old)...


----------



## Sam-C-NYC

This Orient Bambino from Duty Free Island ($115)...









...and this Raketa "Big Zero" watch from USSRvintage on Etsy ($98)...









This Raketa watch model was famously worn by Gorbachev in the 1980s, and he once described Perestroika as meaning that "we start from zero," pointing to his watch. Many thanks to the WUS member who made me aware of this watch recently. Want one? A few are available online from other sellers.

Vida, the owner of USSRvintage, was a delight to deal with, and she shipped this Raketa very promptly. And unexpectedly, this watch arrived in NOS condition! It's a keeper...

Both pictures are courtesy of the sellers.


----------



## GuessWho

Another VCM, this one with a Tongji movement made in the Suzhou watch factory.





















Has a loveley textured dial, and the seller also claims the movement had a service in 2011.


----------



## blowfish89

Hirsch Lucca for Stowa 1938.


----------



## seamor0512

I can't lurk on the forum any longer. I have this coming for my 35th bday present from the wife. Very excited!


----------



## MEzz

Welcome aboard. Very nice choice, a classic design.


seamor0512 said:


> I can't lurk on the forum any longer. I have this coming for my 35th bday present from the wife. Very excited!
> 
> View attachment 4035930


----------



## wtma

Been craving velcro straps for a while here. Pulled the trigger today for 2 velcro's from rockin'ron (Bandrbands.com).
Reviews have been very positive, I'm confident it will turn out to be a great buy. Can't wait...


----------



## T4ylormade

Thanks to WUS member JHogg, I have this incoming in 5-7 days


----------



## arsenic

I just placed an order for a 22mm analog/shift collaboration #2 NATO strap from C&B. I plan to pair it with a watch I don't have yet. I think this strap will look awesome on a Steinhart Ocean 2 White. I don't have that watch yet, but it's #1 on my want list.


----------



## DSlocum

I got another Invicta. In fact, I got two. The price was excellent for the pair, NIB... I know the whole "limited run" thing is a marketing ploy, but I liked both watches and it doesn't hurt that the numbers are low.

17996 Seabase series pro diver. Seiko NH35 movement, screw-down crown, sapphire crystal, #57/1000. 47mm x 16m on a 22mm bracelet.



















17913 Seabase series dress watch, Miyota 2415 movement, sapphire crystal, #68/1000. 44mm x 11mm on a 22mm super soft gray leather band.


----------



## Mac4095

Mac4095 said:


> Got this Stuff on the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seller pics.


All arrived.





My pics.

Probably could have found a 5600 in same shape (spotless) for what I spent to do this, but it was fun and a learning experience for me.


----------



## Mediocre

This is more of a "possible purchase" post.....reached out to Helson asking some questions about a potential watch purchase. Hoping it will be in this thread at a later date!


----------



## blowfish89

A canvas strap for the Seiko Recraft.


----------



## Army35d

Marathon GSAR I bought from a fellow forum member. Should be here tomorrow (pic borrowed from his for sale ad).


----------



## Eleuthera

Couldn't resist:


----------



## mark_uk

Just had shipping notice for my Ocean 1. Should be here Friday woo hoo!!!!


----------



## doc4520

Got the citizen avion coming in! Just couldn't resist the sale $85 well spent!


----------



## Sam-C-NYC

It's homage time! This Eterna KonTiki homage from Shanghai Watch Factory via Good-Stuffs.com ($50)...









...and this Schmanerai Blahrina Blahblahtare from Jackson Tse, with the offending brand name blotted out ($75); mine will have a black dial, not brown...









Even more on the way, TBA this weekend. ...And it's all YOUR fault, for infecting me with this terrible, wonderful horology obsession.  (Thank you...)


----------



## blowfish89

Sam-C-NYC, I've noticed you wading through pages and pages of the Incoming thread and liking the posts in batches, so let me congratulate you on starting your horological journey. It gets expensive real soon.


----------



## EL_GEEk

The Bathys Arrived. I love it simple, sleek, great built and perfect size for me.


----------



## DSlocum

Another impulse buy... I think this will be nice with a leather band... of course, I don't own anything with an 18mm band to try. It is super slim, so will fit under even the snuggest cuffs.


----------



## JohnM67

Hamilton Thin-O-Matic 38mm silver dial - but is going to take 3 weeks to get to me


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

So a few weeks ago I got my Android Octopuz with the hideous yellow strap :










Went on the hunt to find a green coloured strap (to match the numerals and indices on the dial), had quite a time finding one that a) was waterproof, b) looked nice, and c) wasn't a pox-ridden, hopefully-first-against-the-wall-when-the-revolution-comes NATO strap.

Ended up ordering and fitting a Hadley Roma Cordura strap (with Lorica lining) from Holbens. Pretty pleased with the result :


----------



## mark_uk

My Steinhart Ocean 1 arrived this morning. Shipping notice was received YESTERDAY, Fed Ex picked up the package at 1.41pm yesterday (I assume that's local time), I had the watch at 10.33am this morning. Pretty darn impressive. It begs the question how FedEx can deliver half way round the world in 24 hours when it takes 7 days for them to deliver east coast to west coast. 
Not overly impressed with the bracelet to be honest, but then, on a watch at this price, the bracelet is always gonna be the part to suffer. It might just be me not being used to a 22mm bracelet, as apart from my Mako XL (which has an awful bracelet so never gets used), all my other SS bracelets are 20mm. The rest of the watch however is a quality bit of kit, especially for the price I paid for it.


----------



## akitadog

Have a Sinn UX on it"s way. Had a Sinn UX SDR, but sold it when I needed funds to finish renovations. 

Looking forward to it's arrival. Although not a black Bezel, which is what I had before, and which is what I think I prefer, I will reserve judgement unti it has been on my wrist for a while.

Regardless, it is a Sinn UX. I will look for a black bezel just in case. If I find one, I can always change them around when I choose. They are easily changed n this watch.

Pictures will follow once it has arrived.

Regards,

Akitadog, from the WET coast of BC canada


----------



## goody2141

Sam-C-NYC said:


> This Orient Bambino from Duty Free Island ($115)...
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4034354&d=1343866484"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> ...and this Raketa "Big Zero" watch from USSRvintage on Etsy ($98)...
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4034370&d=1431999285"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> This Raketa watch model was famously worn by Gorbachev in the 1980s, and he once described Perestroika as meaning that "we start from zero," pointing to his watch. Many thanks to the WUS member who made me aware of this watch recently. Want one? A few are available online from other sellers.
> 
> Vida, the owner of USSRvintage, was a delight to deal with, and she shipped this Raketa very promptly. And unexpectedly, this watch arrived in NOS condition! It's a keeper...
> 
> Both pictures are courtesy of the sellers.


That Zero looks clean. I miss mine.


----------



## MrCairo

just got this one today -- first Parnis, let's see how it goes


----------



## jvingerhoets1

Got two incoming, both Orients. One for me, one for the Mrs. To keep her content while I practice my watch obsession 










And..










Pics borrowed from Google the Omniscient of course


----------



## GUTuna

MrCairo said:


> just got this one today -- first Parnis, let's see how it goes
> 
> View attachment 4075297


The PVD version of this watch was my first Parnis. I have been happy with it and I hope you are also!


----------



## John10

blowfish89 said:


> Hirsch Lucca for Stowa 1938.


I have the gold brown version of this strap on my Alpinist, it's awesome and the padding really adds to the look.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John10

Fluco strap for my Seiko SNK805 Sinn styled Mod










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tcortinag

I know, I know... Not worth to spend money on this, but...I did it, lovely dial color.
The strap was another purchase.
Sorry for the crappy photos.


----------



## blowfish89

John10 said:


> I have the gold brown version of this strap on my Alpinist, it's awesome and the padding really adds to the look.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I debated gold brown vs brown for a long time. I think the gold brown looks best of all 3, but I already have a mid brown croc strap coming from Stowa for this watch (which is close to the gold brown) so finalized on this for a chocolate brown alternative. I also have a grey Hirsch Knight on which the watch is currently, so that settles all possible strap options.


----------



## MrCairo

GUTuna said:


> The PVD version of this watch was my first Parnis. I have been happy with it and I hope you are also!


Thanks!  I love it, it's like a "Royal Aquanaut" with a twist -- I just had to have it!


----------



## phoenix844884

After 3 months of not buying any new watches, and about 8 of not buying any Seikos, I ordered these bad boys in a moment of weakness. I have been lusting after each of them for almost a year and kept putting off the purchase. #YOLO, I guess, or something.....


----------



## ironborn

phoenix844884 said:


> After 3 months of not buying any new watches, and about 8 of not buying any Seikos, I ordered these bad boys in a moment of weakness. I have been lusting after each of them for almost a year and kept putting off the purchase. #YOLO, I guess, or something.....


Wowee! That green and yellow one sure sparked something in me! Never seen that one before!


----------



## Gazza74

Sigh......did a good job staying away from this place for a couple of weeks to avoid this from happening, but I came back this week, and so I blame all of you for this (the fact that I have no will power has nothing to do with it) ;-)









Now I have to decide what will leave the collection to make room...


----------



## dbsylvia

Just arrived fron Crown and Buckle, new straps for my Avi-8 and Orient Raven Ray.


----------



## Capital_Ex

DSlocum said:


> 17913 Seabase series dress watch, Miyota 2415 movement, sapphire crystal, #68/1000. 44mm x 11mm on a 22mm super soft gray leather band.


Where did you score this dress watch? I like the simple look of it.


----------



## DSlocum

Got my watch from the Amazon sale already!

Swiss Legend Limousine and it is both bigger and better than I thought it would be. It has Tonneau crystal and a silicon (very nice) strap. Solid back, applied numbers, logo and indices, dual level face with a nice sunburst in the center and around the edges.

I think this is a must have for the cost (Normally $47)

Keep in mind that I have an 8" wrist




























Signed buckle & screw-down crown


----------



## DSlocum

Capital_Ex said:


> Where did you score this dress watch? I like the simple look of it.


At the local dealer. I was out shopping with the wife, wandered in and they had this sale going... had to have it.


----------



## yankeexpress

New to me MDV-301 analog date Marlin




























With MDV-501 chronograph


----------



## cuica

What are your thoughts on the MDV-501?
Bezel action, general quality, etc.


----------



## Capital_Ex

DSlocum said:


> Got my watch from the Amazon sale already!
> 
> Swiss Legend Limousine and it is both bigger and better than I thought it would be. It has Tonneau crystal and a silicon (very nice) strap. Solid back, applied numbers, logo and indices, dual level face with a nice sunburst in the center and around the edges.
> 
> I think this is a must have for the cost (Normally $47)
> 
> Keep in mind that I have an 8" wrist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Signed buckle & screw-down crown


Envy the fast shipping, your pics is quite convincing to keep mine as well.Let's see how it will look on my wrist.


----------



## yankeexpress

cuica said:


> What are your thoughts on the MDV-501?
> Bezel action, general quality, etc.












501 is quartz with a screw-down crown. Accurate and well made, the rubber strap is good, which is a relief because there aren't many alternatives with these lugs, though the 301 strap would probably fit. Casio chronos are fun, inexpensive and of much better quality than one would expect of a watch of this price. Bezel action is tight, with nice quality click.

Good luck finding one! Mine came from Australia last year.

BTW any of the 7 versions of the Casio EF-503 are also quality affordable chronos, though they are not divers.


----------



## SteamJ

Balance paid on this one and it should be shipping within the next week.









Still on preorder:

Lew & Huey Phantom SS, Black B dial, no date
Lew & Huey Phantom SS, Khaki dial, no date
Airavata 40mm
Uhuru Impi
Helberg CH8 SS
Borealis Sea Dragon Orange Dial
River Watch Co Tiber Black Dial


----------



## blowfish89

SteamJ, you forgot the Tempest Carbon?


----------



## ironborn

Alpha PO arrived! Quality is insane for the price, and the bracelet is crazy good. At least compated to the flimsy, rattly piece of junk that came with my alpha daytona. Runs a little fast, about 15 secs in 24 hours. Will keep monitoring!


----------



## SteamJ

blowfish89 said:


> SteamJ, you forgot the Tempest Carbon?


I actually didn't stick with it. I realized that it just wasn't my style and left the KS before it ended.


----------



## Agent Sands

ironborn said:


> Alpha PO arrived! Quality is insane for the price, and the bracelet is crazy good. At least compated to the flimsy, rattly piece of junk that came with my alpha daytona. Runs a little fast, about 15 secs in 24 hours. Will keep monitoring!


Oh, I need to get me one of those.


----------



## GUTuna

Rarely have met a vintage chrono I did not like


----------



## Malakim

This arrived today








the rest of the watch should be here in a few days. 








Edit: the catalog pic uses the wrong case, this is the correct config:


----------



## Eleuthera

Got this coming for my Seiko Pogue:


----------



## rpss

These two...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

SUN025


----------



## GhostSeven

Motorsports Madness Two Watches Incoming!

Christopher Ward C70 British GP 1926 Chronometer









Fossil Del Rey Chronograph


----------



## krmarq2015

This, maybe today. My guess is that I'll think it's too small as all my other watches are 44-46 mm, but I became obsessed and had to try one! Maybe see you soon on F29...


----------



## DSlocum

Got my $10 straps from the Android sale


----------



## krmarq2015

krmarq2015 said:


> This, maybe today. My guess is that I'll think it's too small as all my other watches are 44-46 mm, but I became obsessed and had to try one! Maybe see you soon on F29...
> 
> View attachment 4117977


Well, no sooner did I hit 'post' when the doorbell rang... looks even better in person, now to get used to the smaller size.


----------



## houser52

Bertucci Vintage


----------



## jvingerhoets1

krmarq2015 said:


> Well, no sooner did I hit 'post' when the doorbell rang... looks even better in person, now to get used to the smaller size.
> 
> View attachment 4118481
> 
> 
> View attachment 4118497


By no means too small imho..

Looks great!


----------



## krmarq2015

jvingerhoets1 said:


> By no means too small imho..
> 
> Looks great!


Oh no way is it too _actually_ too small, as my wrists can't be more than 6.5"... It is just my own hangup/preference. Hopefully this is my gateway back into normal sized watches! Appreciate it!


----------



## Eleuthera

Just arrived:









But ordered this to replace the errr, strap:


----------



## rpss

This should be here tomorrow as well. Expensive few days!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

A few Timefactors Nato straps.


----------



## dbsylvia

Thought I would try using a watch winder for my Orient Raven Ray and Avi-8 Hawker Harrier II. Found this one for under $30 usd; Versa Automatic Double.







(pic from buywatchwinders.com)

Also picked up this amazing display case when antique shopping this past weekend, couldn't wait to fill it up.


----------



## Eleuthera

Just ordered this to go with HOPEFULLY a great condition Pogue I am looking at:









Hopefully not jumping the gun on the Pouge.


----------



## Okapi001

Reissue of the original Mickey Mouse watch.


----------



## Quicksilver

Well it finally arrived through the post. Took 3 years of being a member on here but I finally get to try a CW C60


----------



## Mac4095

Just arrived. MDV-102


----------



## Sam-C-NYC

Two Vostok Amphibias incoming! This silver "NEW Scuba Dude" from Meranom ($80 delivered) -- LOVE that dial...









...and this "Orange Crush" diver on the ministry case from Zenitar via Ebay ($88 delivered; are you envious? see below)...









If you'd like to own the orange crush, let me know! It's out of stock almost everywhere, but I've decided that I also need to own an Orient Mako or Ray, and I really don't need to own TWO Russian divers. (There's something to be said for restraint, right? What was that "something" again? I've clearly forgotten...)


----------



## Karar




----------



## ironborn




----------



## dbsylvia

Ordered the red/burgundy strap in the largest available size 26mm for my Stuhrling Prestige diver.


----------



## Hughes.

Seiko 5 SNXS75. It'll be my first automatic since my Dad's battered old Omega Constellation finally died, way back when. As soon as it arrives I'll be swapping it on to a Dassari distressed leather rally strap


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Paid the Pre Order deposit just now..


----------



## Eleuthera

Both new Nato's arrived, safely installed.


----------



## krcat79

All set to arrive tomorrow! Commence noob bashing... 
(all google images)


----------



## OneRandomGeek

Fatboi_ET said:


> Paid the Pre Order deposit just now..
> 
> View attachment 4137761


Ditto, but went for the Blue.


----------



## Fatboi_ET

OneRandomGeek said:


> Ditto, but went for the Blue.


It was a tough choice between the blue and green but for me, the VK movement will add that tiny bit of mystery to the watch. 
Also I believe the green and yellow are limited to 100 whereas the blue and grey to 150??


----------



## OneRandomGeek

Fatboi_ET said:


> It was a tough choice between the blue and green but for me, the VK movement will add that tiny bit of mystery to the watch.
> Also I believe the green and yellow are limited to 100 whereas the blue and grey to 150??


Yes, that's right. It was a tough choice for me too. I really like the idea of the mecha-quartz but I didn't like that it doesn't have a seconds hand/dial and I love the new caseback that's going on the series 3 versions. Plus the blue fits in with my wardrobe better. ;-)


----------



## Sam-C-NYC

Now THAT'S a watch. Reminds me of this one...










Eleuthera said:


> Couldn't resist:
> 
> View attachment 4050986


----------



## Sam-C-NYC

Karar said:


>


"Wow -- that's huge..."  You might need THESE (below) to fit your dress shirt sleeves over your watch; they're marketed as collar extenders, but they'll extend your shirt cuff width too if you insert them there. I just picked up a pair for my 44mm "MM" Shmanerai homage watch. Enjoy.

COCHIC Collar Extender (White) at Amazon Men's Clothing store:


----------



## SteamJ

krcat79 said:


> All set to arrive tomorrow! Commence noob bashing...
> (all google images)
> 
> View attachment 4139393


That's actually a good looking watch. At first glance I didn't peg it as a Swatch.


----------



## watch-newbie

I've got a pogue on the way (auction ended at $140ish) with a supposedly cleaned and services movement.

And I just bought this last night, it's got an eta 6497, dome sapphire anti reflective crystal and a display back for $400


----------



## krcat79

*Repeat post*
Still figuring out how to reply.
Sorry


----------



## krcat79

SteamJ said:


> That's actually a good looking watch. At first glance I didn't peg it as a Swatch.


Thank you!
Here is a link from WUS that helped me out..and also say the same things!

Bought the Star Chief - impressions...

(Also just received a message from my lovely wife that my package has arrived..safely!!)


----------



## Agent Sands

watch-newbie said:


> I've got a pogue on the way (auction ended at $140ish) with a supposedly cleaned and services movement.
> 
> And I just bought this last night, it's got an eta 6497, dome sapphire anti reflective crystal and a display back for $400
> 
> View attachment 4150866


You can get some great deals on Accutrons these days thanks to the Bulova rebranding. That one looks sharp.


----------



## DSlocum

Got a new box.... (Black one)










And inside? A little brother for my 45mm! I seem to be hooked on black & red bezels.. in fact, I am eyeing one a Parnis with a black & red bezel and white face... :think:

The specs are not as good (45 vs 40, 300m vs 200m, sapphire vs synthetic) but it was $80 including the 3-slot case vs $225 with no case. :-!










This is 45mm Grand Diver










This is the 40mm Pro Diver


----------



## brandon\

brandon\ said:


>


So, I got the watch a while ago.

I pulled it out of the box and immediately put it back and returned it. It did absolutely nothing for me. But, I wasn't over my previous purchase yet, which was my VSA Alliance Mechanical. It was still glued to my wrist. And picking up a ~$150 watch after handling and wearing a ~$400 watch didn't help.

But now I have this on the way:










It's the Seiko SARG013. I ordered it from Seiko 3 on Rakuten. I still enjoy my less expensive watches, but I am getting worried. After buying two VSAs (the Alliance and Inox) and now this SARG013, my standards of a watch are starting to creep up, along with the price tags.

I guess I'll just have to make myself comfortable sleeping on the couch.

EDIT:

This too:










It's freaking $110 right now!


----------



## Cabatisto

brandon\ said:


> So, I got the watch a while ago.


What is its movement? Thanks


----------



## watch-newbie

Agent Sands said:


> You can get some great deals on Accutrons these days thanks to the Bulova rebranding. That one looks sharp.


I thought Bulova was all about affordable Quartz powered watches. They've got some great looking eta powered watches. Most notably a sub $800 7750 powered chrono. You can't beat that.

New Bulova Accutron 64C104 Swiss Automatic Chronograph ETA 7750 Rose Gold Black | eBay

ive handled the Quartz precisionist and it has remarkable fit and finish. If these new mechanical accutrons are the same sort of build quality then they will be unbeatable value.


----------



## brandon\

Cabatisto said:


> What is its movement? Thanks


7S36

Here's all the details you would ever need: worn&wound | Review: Seiko 5 SNZH53 Diver in Blue.


----------



## blowfish89

Well done brandon\. You're improving your tastes rapidly 

I'm preparing for a period of self-imposed exile from all purchases.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

brandon\ said:


> I still enjoy my less expensive watches, but I am getting worried. After buying two VSAs (the Alliance and Inox) and now this SARG013, my standards of a watch are starting to creep up, along with the price tags.


I'm in this boat. After buying a few Hamiltons, I'm unimpressed with the Orients I previously loved. But I can see where the money goes and appreciate the quality. And on the used market they're worth the price to me. As a big bracelet fan, they blow away the Orient and Seiko bracelets I've owned. 
Don't be afraid to move upmarket. Stay awhile. We have cookies.


----------



## w4tchnut

Got this bad boy on the way. Should have arrived yesterday, USPS lost it for a couple of days. 
Nothing worse than patiently watching the tracking information and then nada.
Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Wldct69

This will on my wrist tomorrow!

http://www.sph.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/2cead3fb70e240bccca80a24e44b3da7.jpg


----------



## Louis_A

GUTuna said:


> Rarely have met a vintage chrono I did not like
> 
> View attachment 4103697


Love it!

Sent from my Venue 7 3730 using Tapatalk


----------



## brentrice1

Fatboi_ET said:


> Paid the Pre Order deposit just now..
> 
> View attachment 4137761


What is this? It speaks to me. I want it.


----------



## CuriousBob

This should be arriving Wednesday. My first Hamilton and first automatic. Very excited


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Congrats! It's a fantastic watch. I've loved all my Hamiltons. Post a picture when you get it!


----------



## brandon\

brentrice1 said:


> What is this? It speaks to me. I want it.


Vratislavia Conceptum

http://www.timeandpassion.pl/en/

https://facebook.com/vratislavia


----------



## dan_bsht

Fatboi_ET said:


> It was a tough choice between the blue and green but for me, the VK movement will add that tiny bit of mystery to the watch.
> Also I believe the green and yellow are limited to 100 whereas the blue and grey to 150??


I went for the blue as well, but mainly because I'm waiting for the green Silverstone Helgray. It was tough to decide though

Insta .............
& watchier.com


----------



## SteamJ

Arriving Monday.


----------



## merl

SteamJ said:


> Arriving Monday.
> 
> View attachment 4159090


Very nice! Love the dart dial.


----------



## CamM77

I landed back in Sydney earlier today after a business trip to Singapore. Whilst I was there, I picked up a Hamilton Jazzmaster Maestro Auto Chrono -:










This is my first Hamilton and it's a watch I'd been contemplating acquiring for quite a while. At 45mm, it's easily the largest watch I own and is right on the limit of what I can realistically get away with wearing on my wrist. It did feel quite bulky and "foreign" to start with, but after a few hours of wear it just feels like I'm wearing any of my other larger/heavier watches. It's fair to say that I'm absolutely loving it so far!!


----------



## tcortinag

Just in


----------



## apac1119

SL Neptune Phantom on the way!! Excited for the black, on black, on black stealth look.


----------



## dbsylvia

dbsylvia said:


> Thought I would try using a watch winder for my Orient Raven Ray and Avi-8 Hawker Harrier II. Found this one for under $30 usd; Versa Automatic Double.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (pic from buywatchwinders.com)
> 
> Also picked up this amazing display case when antique shopping this past weekend, couldn't wait to fill it up.


Just arrived, already loaded the two watches in


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Looking forward to your review. I'd like to start using a winder but I'm too cheap to spend real money.


----------



## DSlocum

Got this cheapy in....










And I have some reservations about this one, but it was an impulse...$50 at a mom & pop place, NIB.

The numbers check, another member has one bought from Long Island watches according to the archives (Pic not showing though) but I am still not convinced it is real. Missing crown on the front, for one, but it is an old, pre-2008 model. Gonna check it out in the Orient forum

[EDIT] Found a WUS thread!! Also a 3rd mention in a WRUW, all posts so far from 2009 so I am thinking this is just an old, imported model. Found the threads using GIS with "Orient Quartz Diver" and looking for pics of watches... 

Mini Review: ORIENT Divers 200m quartz "Double Dolphins 200"

Makes me feel better!


----------



## ironborn

tcortinag said:


> Just in


Tried to order that. Never arrived.


----------



## CamM77

dbsylvia said:


> Also picked up this amazing display case when antique shopping this past weekend, couldn't wait to fill it up.


Really like this :-!


----------



## CuriousBob

+1 What a great way to display your collection. Nice find


----------



## Calzone2761

new Seiko Chrono; should arrive next week


----------



## Astraeus

Yet another Tossit:


----------



## Agent Sands

watch-newbie said:


> I thought Bulova was all about affordable Quartz powered watches. They've got some great looking eta powered watches. Most notably a sub $800 7750 powered chrono. You can't beat that.
> 
> New Bulova Accutron 64C104 Swiss Automatic Chronograph ETA 7750 Rose Gold Black | eBay
> 
> ive handled the Quartz precisionist and it has remarkable fit and finish. If these new mechanical accutrons are the same sort of build quality then they will be unbeatable value.


I've found the fit/finish on the Accutrons I've owned and handled to be very fine indeed.


----------



## andy5544

In the mail - I'm waiting on an Orient golden eye white face version and a Vostok komandirskie classic 350642. Needed to flesh out the automatics constituency in the collection and always wanted a 24 hr movement. Orient should be here Tuesday, Vostok, hopefully within a couple of weeks. I think it just shipped or is about to from the Meranom folks.


----------



## popo.jay

I've got my first 'real' watch purchase on the way: an Archimede 42A auto logo+date! Even though the movement is the much maligned and oft used ETA 2826, it's my first Swiss automatic movement. And in an awesome German flieger at that...I can barely control myself!

...AND I've got an odd watch that has intrigued me for a while, the all black Xeric Xeriscope (thanks Bill and the WUS forum!!) on the way, too. I know it's not the cream of the crop or anything, but it's very pretty and interesting as hell to me; and at $160 for one LNIB, I certainly thought it was worth a shot :-D

(I think my n00b is showing....)


----------



## DSlocum

I am a happy camper!

You may remember me posting about an eBay watch I ordered, a sterile dial pilot auto, and instead I received the same watch branded as Bell & Ross. Decent quality Chinese auto, but I don't want to wear an obvious fake.

Fast forward to today... the seller wouldn't pre-pay shipping to return, so I said screw it and kept the watch ($11.60 is what I paid for it originally, and shipping would have been $10-12). I just ordered a sandwich, California dial from Parnis that should fit!

All in, I will have a watch style that I have wanted for a while, at a total cost of $26.60 plus whatever my guy charges for the face swap.


----------



## imagwai

DSlocum said:


> I am a happy camper!
> 
> You may remember me posting about an eBay watch I ordered, a sterile dial pilot auto, and instead I received the same watch branded as Bell & Ross. Decent quality Chinese auto, but I don't want to wear an obvious fake.
> 
> Fast forward to today... the seller wouldn't pre-pay shipping to return, so I said screw it and kept the watch ($11.60 is what I paid for it originally, and shipping would have been $10-12). I just ordered a sandwich, California dial from Parnis that should fit!
> 
> All in, I will have a watch style that I have wanted for a while, at a total cost of $26.60 plus whatever my guy charges for the face swap.


Well done. But if you didn't get what was advertised on eBay then I would bet that a dispute raised against the seller would go in your favour.


----------



## DSlocum

imagwai said:


> Well done. But if you didn't get what was advertised on eBay then I would bet that a dispute raised against the seller would go in your favour.


I did raise a dispute, but even eBay wanted me to pay for shipping, supposedly reimbursable by the seller. I decided to chuck the dispute, not willing to sink and additional 95% of the watch cost on the chance this dork in China would play fair.

Meh... it is not like it cost me a lot to start with, so I am not out much even if I had to take a sharpie to the dial and black out the bogus branding... 

For now, I ditched the bogus branded strap in favor of a Nato and am wearing it around the house. So far it is keeping perfect time.


----------



## tincob

I have something blue and Hamilton flying over to me from the Land Down Under.

It was a trade for my Ball Engineer Master II Classic. It's going to be a long wait.


----------



## imagwai

DSlocum said:


> I did raise a dispute, but even eBay wanted me to pay for shipping, supposedly reimbursable by the seller. I decided to chuck the dispute, not willing to sink and additional 95% of the watch cost on the chance this dork in China would play fair.
> 
> Meh... it is not like it cost me a lot to start with, so I am not out much even if I had to take a sharpie to the dial and black out the bogus branding...
> 
> For now, I ditched the bogus branded strap in favor of a Nato and am wearing it around the house. So far it is keeping perfect time.


I've found that Chinese sellers who send duff goods, will often reimburse low value goods without expecting it to be returned. Shame this one wouldn't play fair but at least you have turned the situation around.


----------



## blowfish89

tincob said:


> I have something blue and Hamilton flying over to me from the Land Down Under.
> 
> It was a trade for my Ball Engineer Master II Classic. It's going to be a long wait.


Pan Europ?


----------



## tincob

blowfish89 said:


> Pan Europ?


Ding, ding, ding. Winner, winner, chicken dinner.


----------



## Mac4095

Got this off the bay a few weeks ago AMW 320R.



found a Seiko bezel insert that would fit and a leather band that I thought would look good with a blue face watch.



The band arrived Saturday and was accompanied by another bay purchase, a MTD 1010.



the original SS band was damaged and there are three small dings on the bezel insert between the 30 and 40. Other than that it is clean, in fact the clear protection sticker was still on the case back. Found a leather band for it.


----------



## SteamJ

Arrived today. I'm in love.


----------



## blowfish89

tincob said:


> Ding, ding, ding. Winner, winner, chicken dinner.


I like chicken dinners.
Is it the 3-hand version or the chrono LE ?


----------



## tincob

blowfish89 said:


> I like chicken dinners.
> Is it the 3-hand version or the chrono LE ?


I actually like the 3 hander for the slightly smaller size as well as the full sunburst blue dial.


----------



## CuriousBob

SteamJ said:


> Arrived today. I'm in love.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4189634&d=1433201224"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Wow. I can see why you are in love. Great looking piece. Thanks for introducing me to Benarus


----------



## SteamJ

CuriousBob said:


> Wow. I can see why you are in love. Great looking piece. Thanks for introducing me to Benarus


Glad to help fuel the addiction. The Moray 42mm joined my Moray Vintage (44mm).


----------



## Eleuthera

Got this coming soon. Well, very similar to this condition wise, the one I have coming is probably in better order. Already own one Pogue, love it, but not in great condition.

This new one will never replace it, just 'join' it.


----------



## DSlocum

I was unable to find this when I went on my shopping expedition for my wife's anniversary present, so... screw it, I ordered it. It will be my most expensive watch and not really an affordable except by the loosest standards.










I did also order this though, totally an affordable. I wanted a nice california dial watch, and found this Parnis California diver!


----------



## Eleuthera

DSlocum said:


> I was unable to find this when I went on my shopping expedition for my wife's anniversary present, so... screw it, I ordered it. It will be my most expensive watch and not really an affordable except by the loosest standards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did also order this though, totally an affordable. I wanted a nice california dial watch, and found this Parnis California diver!


Not 'normally' one for strange shaped watches mate, but that one is both good looking and unique, nice and enjoy.


----------



## Astraeus

DSlocum said:


>


Badass! And it ticks a lot of those 'I-do-not-yet-have-a-watch-featuring-XYZ' boxes.


----------



## merl

This one:









Bucket list:
Buy a watch with a Z.R.C. style case ........ check!
Buy a white diver ......... check!
Buy a 2000m diver ......... check!


----------



## blowfish89

Mesh


----------



## Da Maui Life

My new 017 from Seiko 3s Japan, just waiting for my two Crown & Buckle straps to show up now.


----------



## SteamJ

merl said:


> This one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bucket list:
> Buy a watch with a Z.R.C. style case ........ check!
> Buy a white diver ......... check!
> Buy a 2000m diver ......... check!


I'm getting closer and closer to really wanting to order one of these. I missed out on the Crepas L'Ocean and this seems like an even more affordable way to get the same style with amazing quality.


----------



## merl

SteamJ said:


> I'm getting closer and closer to really wanting to order one of these. I missed out on the Crepas L'Ocean and this seems like an even more affordable way to get the same style with amazing quality.


Its a great deal. For you US people even greater! Now go get one


----------



## ChiefWahoo

That is gorgeous, merl!


----------



## IPA




----------



## blowfish89

IPA said:


> View attachment 4203474


Oooh


----------



## phoenix844884

This fun piece arived


----------



## whoa

phoenix844884 said:


> This fun piece arived


Never saw this combo before! A new one? Looks cool


----------



## phoenix844884

whoa said:


> Never saw this combo before! A new one? Looks cool


New to me; this piece SSC237 and it's other close relatives SSC239, SSC235 saw limited runs as Malaysia/Thailand exclusives. I had my eye on it since April 2014 when it was released but it hit an acceptable price only recently.


----------



## rpss

The nice FedEx man just delivered these two. Delighted with both on first impressions.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdbrick

Deep Blue, it was such a good price. I also like the color!


----------



## Mikede

IPA said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4203474&d=1433313984"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Wow! That is a beauty!


----------



## kit7

First Pogue is on it's way


----------



## sinner777

one of the wackiest Bagel mods ever...this was actually made by trikpa from Cloverstraps...and offcourse matching stripe strap.



...racing sub?


----------



## Astraeus

* I've been 'needing' this one for a long, long time.
* My other watch (well... watches) doesn't have a coloured dial, which is... of course... not the way to keep struggling through 2015 A.D., you know.
* Okay, it's a diver. But it will be my first Orient diver. And all the other guys have at least five of those.
* It was on sale, so I actually saved some serious €. Seriously.

To put a long story short:

* *YAY!*


----------



## DSlocum

New 22mm nato arrived for the small Coke


----------



## uvalaw2005

Getting my SMP ready for summer. Sailcloth from Bradystraps and rubber from Bonetto Cinturini:


----------



## bigdurian

Nothing special, just a SKX009 from Japan @ 13,500 Yen + 1,500 Yen shipping and a bunch of nato straps from cheapeastnatostraps.


----------



## Agent Sands

Seiko SKP341 on the way:


----------



## blowfish89

Tee Hee, something's coming.


----------



## DrVenkman

blowfish89 said:


> Tee Hee, something's coming.


Citizen Grand Classic? Sinn u1?


----------



## blowfish89

DrVenkman said:


> Citizen Grand Classic? Sinn u1?


Good job stalking me, but its neither 
Its just a Seiko.
Here - https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/incoming-seiko-1983922.html


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

It's so purrrrty...

As someone at the office said earlier : "You're obviously very secure in your manliness."

Android Concept T40 running a Sea-Gull TY-2807 automatic movement (skeletonised version of ST16, hacking + handwinding).

I don't mind the 'funky' design, and given it cost me less than $85 USD delivered to New Zealand for a hacking/handwinding reliable automatic, I'm reasonably pleased. It's also less garish than I feared (which may leave you to wonder just how garish I was expecting!)


----------



## JamesWWIII

blowfish89 said:


> Good job stalking me, but its neither
> Its just a Seiko.
> Here - https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/incoming-seiko-1983922.html


I didn't check the other thread, but you sprung for a Shogun, didn't you? I've been resisting the urge for awhile now, but I'll probably give in eventually.

On other topics, didn't you just say after getting your Stowa chrono that you were finished buying for the foreseeable future? Did you find a deal you simply couldn't pass up on this one? I certainly didn't have the budget for watches as a grad student that you seem to possess&#8230;what's your secret?


----------



## blowfish89

JamesWWIII said:


> I didn't check the other thread, but you sprung for a Shogun, didn't you? I've been resisting the urge for awhile now, but I'll probably give in eventually.
> 
> On other topics, didn't you just say after getting your Stowa chrono that you were finished buying for the foreseeable future? Did you find a deal you simply couldn't pass up on this one? I certainly didn't have the budget for watches as a grad student that you seem to possess&#8230;what's your secret?


Haha, this is the last one, but no promises  
Yes, the deal was pretty good, I am sure I can get almost all my money back. And I will flip a couple of my affordables soon.
I am actually regretting spending so much on the Stowa now lol - its a strange feeling, it just feels too rich for me, I don't want to maintain it. Weirdly enough, I would sell it if I had another watch with a nice displayback (the only other one I have is the VSA), but the 7750 wobble and mechanism is something worth watching in person (which is also why I was considering the Citizen GC to replace it, because it has a similar wobbly rotor).
And the secret is to eat home-cooked food and not own a car. Well, now that I am literally out of all my saved cash, I can stop, and work towards graduating faster.


----------



## TradeKraft

I pulled the trigger on a used Casio Rangeman 9400. It'll be nice to have a tough watch for the summer.







photo stolen from the interwebs


----------



## JamesWWIII

blowfish89 said:


> Haha, this is the last one, but no promises
> Yes, the deal was pretty good, I am sure I can get almost all my money back. And I will flip a couple of my affordables soon.
> I am actually regretting spending so much on the Stowa now lol - its a strange feeling, it just feels too rich for me, I don't want to maintain it. Weirdly enough, I would sell it if I had another watch with a nice displayback (the only other one I have is the VSA), but the 7750 wobble and mechanism is something worth watching in person (which is also why I was considering the Citizen GC to replace it, because it has a similar wobbly rotor).
> And the secret is to eat home-cooked food and not own a car. Well, now that I am literally out of all my saved cash, I can stop, and work towards graduating faster.


LOL, I've owned a car ever since high school, so there's a big difference between us right there. I hear you on your nearly instant love of the iconic 7750, I'm a chrono nut, so I've owned plenty of them and watches with movements based on them, and I don't see that stopping anytime soon.

Now stop lusting after Eternas and Sinns and get cracking on that PhD!


----------



## mikekol

blowfish89 said:


> Haha, this is the last one, but no promises
> Yes, the deal was pretty good, I am sure I can get almost all my money back. And I will flip a couple of my affordables soon.
> I am actually regretting spending so much on the Stowa now lol - its a strange feeling, it just feels too rich for me, I don't want to maintain it. Weirdly enough, I would sell it if I had another watch with a nice displayback (the only other one I have is the VSA), but the 7750 wobble and mechanism is something worth watching in person (which is also why I was considering the Citizen GC to replace it, because it has a similar wobbly rotor).
> And the secret is to eat home-cooked food and not own a car. Well, now that I am literally out of all my saved cash, I can stop, and work towards graduating faster.


Wait, you don't own a car? Last time I checked you live here in LA and by the looks of some of your pics, i'm assuming you are working on a degree as a Trojan. How is this possible?


----------



## JamesWWIII

mikekol said:


> Wait, you don't own a car? Last time I checked you live here in LA and by the looks of some of your pics, i'm assuming you are working on a degree as a Trojan. How is this possible?


One of my best friends did his undergrad at UCLA and never owned a car. Needless to say, his social life in college wasn't all that it could have been.


----------



## Marco_25

Bertucci 11017. Now it's waiting time.


----------



## DSlocum

I HAZ HAMILTON!


----------



## blowfish89

JamesWWIII said:


> LOL, I've owned a car ever since high school, so there's a big difference between us right there. I hear you on your nearly instant love of the iconic 7750, I'm a chrono nut, so I've owned plenty of them and watches with movements based on them, and I don't see that stopping anytime soon.
> Now stop lusting after Eternas and Sinns and get cracking on that PhD!


I agree James, I've been getting carried away a bit, you are in charge of my purchase decisions from now.


----------



## JamesWWIII

blowfish89 said:


> I agree James, I've been getting carried away a bit, you are in charge of my purchase decisions from now.


I hereby promise not to abuse this newfound power.

Also, I've got a little summer something on the way. It was supposed to be my birth-year watch, a 1971 Pogue, but that one got sucked into a black hole by a lousy British shipping service, so I used the refunded funds to pick up an affordable I've been meaning to buy for quite some time now. I'd post a pic, but to my knowledge, what I ordered is a one-off custom and there might not be another like it in the wild.


----------



## Gazza74

JamesWWIII said:


> *I hereby promise not to abuse this newfound power*.
> 
> Also, I've got a little summer something on the way. It was supposed to be my birth-year watch, a 1971 Pogue, but that one got sucked into a black hole by a lousy British shipping service, so I used the refunded funds to pick up an affordable I've been meaning to buy for quite some time now. I'd post a pic, but to my knowledge, what I ordered is a one-off custom and there might not be another like it in the wild.


That's not very fun? Sorry blowfish


----------



## blowfish89

JamesWWIII said:


> I hereby promise not to abuse this newfound power.


This arrangement begins from the start of next week, correct  ?


----------



## JamesWWIII

blowfish89 said:


> This arrangement begins from the start of next week, correct  ?


Did you just order a watch without clearing it with me?

BAD! BAD BLOWFISH!


----------



## blowfish89

JamesWWIII said:


> Did you just order a watch without clearing it with me?
> BAD! BAD BLOWFISH!


Oh no, I haven't, but I was wondering as I just came across this


----------



## peaceonearth

Just got this Casio PRG-270 in purple. It's actually less gaudy than I was hoping for but has some really cool technology.


----------



## DSlocum

peaceonearth said:


> Just got this Casio PRG-270 in purple. It's actually less gaudy than I was hoping for but has some really cool technology.


GoonSpotting.. it's like trainspotting, but more Awful. b-)


----------



## Agent Sands

Agent Sands said:


> Seiko SKP341 on the way:


And it's being returned immediately. It's a bit rubbish.


----------



## Gazza74

Just received this in the mail today. I added the NATO as I got it without a strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

JamesWWIII said:


> Did you just order a watch without clearing it with me?
> 
> BAD! BAD BLOWFISH!





Gazza74 said:


> That's not very fun? Sorry blowfish


----------



## uvalaw2005

This beauty, via a killer deal on f29, plus some Stowa flieger straps for versatility:


----------



## OvrSteer

This:









Plus unrelated purchases for some of my other poor watches that need more strap variety:
























Plus a movement holder and some plastic bins that I hope are going to work out well for strap storage.


----------



## TradeKraft

I got my new (to me) Rangeman in the mail yesterday.


----------



## merl

This one is coming. Long time eyeing for one but never pulled the trigger. Saw a deal today which I couldn't pass. 42mm and with the old bezel.


----------



## Quicksilver

merl said:


> This one is coming. Long time eyeing for one but never pulled the trigger. Saw a deal today which I couldn't pass. 42mm and with the old bezel.


Let me know if you don't like it Merl


----------



## merl

quicksilver7 said:


> Let me know if you don't like it Merl


Will do


----------



## EL_GEEk

I'm all set for the summer...


----------



## vzan

Orient MBSS1188 P1SX


----------



## HoustonReal

Hopefully it will be here in the next week since it is shipping from the US, and not China. No worries about customs! $21 + FS

*Megir* *SNMG3006GREBN-1N0 *(Miyota 2035 quartz chronograph)


----------



## arsenic

I broke down and ordered the $200+ dollar bracelet for my Victorinox Infantry Vintage. I have complete watches that cost less than that bracelet, but it looks super cool. It's just money right?


----------



## blowfish89

arsenic said:


> I broke down and ordered the $200+ dollar bracelet for my Victorinox Infantry Vintage. I have complete watches that cost less than that bracelet, but it looks super cool. It's just money right?


Just think how sad I was when I got back the price quote to add a Damasko bracelet. I decided not to do it, and bought the Shogun for the same money.


----------



## arsenic

blowfish89 said:


> Just think how sad I was when I got back the price quote to add a Damasko bracelet. I decided not to do it, and bought the Shogun for the same money.


I hear ya man. For a while, I was looking into purchasing a Breitling Colt 44. I was going to find a good deal on a pre owned one. I want to get a black ocean racer rubber strap for it. I looked up the cost of that strap, and it was over $500. FOR A PIECE OF RUBBER. I eventually passed on that pipe dream.


----------



## JamesWWIII

arsenic said:


> I broke down and ordered the $200+ dollar bracelet for my Victorinox Infantry Vintage. I have complete watches that cost less than that bracelet, but it looks super cool. It's just money right?


Just curious, but did that Victorinox come on a bracelet when you bought it? If so, you're a perfect case study for those buying a watch on strap when bracelet is an option for a little extra.


----------



## arsenic

JamesWWIII said:


> Just curious, but did that Victorinox come on a bracelet when you bought it? If so, you're a perfect case study for those buying a watch on strap when bracelet is an option for a little extra.


No, it came on a leather strap. I bought it new for over a grand off MSRP. Trust me, I was just looking, I wasn't planning to actually buy it. So, if I bought it on a bracelet, it would have been more than a "little" more. Not to mention, the watch is discontinued. Some times you just get lucky a find a great deal, that's what happened. I wasn't gonna get picky.


----------



## blowfish89

Btw, my Timefactors Nato Straps arrived today, and the hardware on these straps is the shizbomb - it looks like the hardware on a Blancpain nylon strap. The finishing is beadblasted, and the nylon weave is much sturdier (thus also slightly thicker) than normal nylon natos. Super nice and comfy, I gotta get a few more of these.


----------



## Bradjhomes

blowfish89 said:


> Btw, my Timefactors Nato Straps arrived today, and the hardware on these straps is the shizbomb - it looks like the hardware on a Blancpain nylon strap. The finishing is beadblasted, and the nylon weave is much sturdier (thus also slightly thicker) than normal nylon natos. Super nice and comfy, I gotta get a few more of these.


Sorry if I missed it - are these the two piece nylons? I've been tempted to get a couple of those.


----------



## blowfish89

Bradjhomes said:


> Sorry if I missed it - are these the two piece nylons? I've been tempted to get a couple of those.


No I don't have any of those. See today's WRUW for a pic. These are their standard natos (I got black, grey and RAF) with new upgraded hardware, this replaces their old Natos - its called G- something. I also ordered a 2-piece cordura/canvas strap from them (it was cheap) but I don't like that one so much.


----------



## DSlocum

HoustonReal said:


> Hopefully it will be here in the next week since it is shipping from the US, and not China. No worries about customs! $21 + FS
> 
> *Megir* *SNMG3006GREBN-1N0 *(Miyota 2035 quartz chronograph)
> 
> View attachment 4234282


I would be curious to hear your impressions when it arrives. That looks like a lot of watch for the price.


----------



## Barn0081

My latest Oceanus... OCW-T2000-7AJF


----------



## sticky

Not really "affordable" but you lot are partly to blame for making me feel so comfortable here.
Pic nicked off the web but mine is in my local sorting office as I post.


----------



## blowfish89

blowfish89 said:


> Btw, my Timefactors Nato Straps arrived today, and the hardware on these straps is the shizbomb - it looks like the hardware on a Blancpain nylon strap. The finishing is beadblasted, and the nylon weave is much sturdier (thus also slightly thicker) than normal nylon natos. Super nice and comfy, I gotta get a few more of these.


And the buckle scratched in one day - guess its no Damasko lol.


----------



## eblackmo

Steinhart Nav-B 47mm I seem to be developing a taste for the B type dial. Pic is not mine.


----------



## JamesWWIII

My summer custom just arrived...









Thanks to Fred Amos for swapping the garnet dial from the SS Bernhardt Binnacle into their PVD version. I've never seen this combo before, so I'll assume it's one of a kind. Before I sized the band, I took a shot with my only other PVD, the Orient Ray Raven, in case anyone was curious how this watch compares to one of the most popular affordable divers.









Then it was time to size her up, and minus three links (piece of cake, thanks to screw pins), we were done...









Initial impression of this watch? SOLID. Seriously, this feels like a quality piece on the wrist, worth way more than the $299 Bernhardt charges. If only Orient and Seiko could make a bracelet this nice for their entry-level divers&#8230;they'd be even more revered than they already are. The only thing that reminds you this is an affordable, the noise from that Miyota 8215 as the rotor spins. But again, for the money, that's a minor issue. This baby is going to make a perfect gameday watch in the fall when I'm in the stadium watching my Carolina Gamecocks take the field. Oh, and one more shot for the lumeheads...









Damn, it's hard to get that autofocus to work in the dark!


----------



## blowfish89

Just arrived, needs sizing, rocket shot first. I really like the lightweight. The bracelet narrows much.


----------



## JamesWWIII

^^^
Oooh, nice! We both got our new divers on the same day!

Bet you can't size yours as easily as mine!


----------



## blowfish89

JamesWWIII said:


> ^^^
> Oooh, nice! We both got our new divers on the same day!
> 
> Bet you can't size yours as easily as mine!


Spoken well in time. I'm wondering what the hell happened to the pins and why they won't come out. I need to look up how to deal with this.


----------



## JamesWWIII

blowfish89 said:


> Spoken well in time. I'm wondering what the hell happened to the pins and why they won't come out. I need to look up how to deal with this.


That Seiko pin-and-collar system is truly one of the more frustrating found on any bracelet. I remember sizing my Monster wasn't as easy as others I was used to. For instance, I sized my Orient Mako and Ray with a thumbtack.


----------



## blowfish89

JamesWWIII said:


> That Seiko pin-and-collar system is truly one of the more frustrating found on any bracelet. I remember sizing my Monster wasn't as easy as others I was used to.


Okay, but why do my two pins have three collars - doesn't one pin have one collar each.


----------



## JamesWWIII

blowfish89 said:


> Okay, but why do my two pins have three collars - doesn't one pin have one collar each.


Yikes. Yeah, I thought it was one pin/one collar. Sounds like you've got a mutant on your hands.


----------



## lildrgn

EL_GEEk said:


> I'm all set for the summer...


Thanks for the new desktop background.


----------



## blowfish89

JamesWWIII said:


> Yikes. Yeah, I thought it was one pin/one collar. Sounds like you've got a mutant on your hands.


Well, I made a quick run to my local guy, he struggled and commented that its not a very secure system (asked me what brand it is), but did it. Cost me five bucks but I am happy to be wearing the watch now.


----------



## HoustonReal

2-3 weeks out. On a slow boat from China?
*$4.25 (New without tags)* off eBay.

*CURREN Q4203-1*


----------



## dan_bsht

arsenic said:


> I broke down and ordered the $200+ dollar bracelet for my Victorinox Infantry Vintage. I have complete watches that cost less than that bracelet, but it looks super cool. It's just money right?


I have it and I love it! Extremely comfortable and has a very nice heft to it. Wear it in good health

Insta .............
& watchier.com


----------



## DSlocum

I ordered one of these about a week ago, wanting a California dial watch. I thought it was a cool combo I hadn't seen...










Vendor contacted me, apologized, and said they were out of stock. We were going to cancel, but I found this and they were willing to substitute.










It has a nicer case back (View vs solid) so it is not a total loss.










From China, obviously, so it will take a couple of weeks, but I wanted a decent PAM as well, so I am satisfied.


----------



## m0rt

I have gotten shipping notification \o/


----------



## Lukas Frey

75 bux incl. shipping on the bay


----------



## goody2141

Man that dual time looks great. I would have much preferred blue lume instead of the green. But, it still looks very good


----------



## Wilkuz

St Moritz should arrive Tuesday  .Mainly because it was £50 at Argos on ebay! 
A hint of flieger for the smaller wrist, I've heard they're solid enough. (Its £279 on the StMoritz website:-s) Anyway, I like it, maybe a leather NATO...


----------



## MikeyT

I have one of each color of Prateek's 40mm handwind no longer HMTs coming, also a Lew & Huey Phantom. Khaki dial, DLC.


----------



## JamesWWIII

I've got a 2-pocket travel watch roll on the way, handmade by Erik Akin of Decamp Goods in San Diego.


----------



## KrisOK

Good choice. I'm not so sure the California/Sub idea really works.



DSlocum said:


> I ordered one of these about a week ago, wanting a California dial watch. I thought it was a cool combo I hadn't seen...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vendor contacted me, apologized, and said they were out of stock. We were going to cancel, but I found this and they were willing to substitute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a nicer case back (View vs solid) so it is not a total loss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From China, obviously, so it will take a couple of weeks, but I wanted a decent PAM as well, so I am satisfied.


----------



## blowfish89

I really need a watch roll, but it must hold more than two


----------



## KrisOK

Picked up a great deal on a Melbourne Flinders from another member today. I have a Carlton on pre-order, but this will be the first Melbourne that I'll actually have my hands on.


----------



## JLesinski

KrisOK said:


> Picked up a great deal on a Melbourne Flinders from another member today. I have a Carlton on pre-order, but this will be the first Melbourne that I'll actually have my hands on.
> 
> View attachment 4253858


I've admired those since I joined WUS. Enjoy it


----------



## KrisOK

Just received this strap from NATO-International off the bay. I was amazed at how HARD it was to find a black nato with a yellow stripe.

$50 Android yellow automatic watch + $18 black nato with a yellow stripe = Summer Fun!


----------



## DSlocum

That looks really good, and I am not usually a yellow dial fan!


----------



## eblackmo

JamesWWIII said:


> That Seiko pin-and-collar system is truly one of the more frustrating found on any bracelet. I remember sizing my Monster wasn't as easy as others I was used to. For instance, I sized my Orient Mako and Ray with a thumbtack.


When I resized my OM I didn't even realise there was a collar for the pin because I had sized orients and it's just pin. So I put the pin back in and wore the watch. Then the bracelet came apart so I watched a youtube vid about how to resize an OM and it explained the collar part of it. I thought oh that's what that little circular thing was. Seriously it was embarrassing.


----------



## CuriousBob

Just got this camo leather zulu in the mail. I love the look but the Inox case is thick enough and now it sits a little high on the wrist for my liking. If I don't get used to it, I will use a traditional strap or go back to the rubber one.


----------



## CuriousBob

2nd try..


----------



## akguy1985

I ordered another vostok amphibia friday.


----------



## rpss

According to my shipping notifications, I should have these 3 all arriving today


----------



## GMBarbakoff

Like many others, I'm playing the waiting game for the borealis sea dragon (white dial)

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...LwIF4&tbm=isch&client=safari&ved=0CCAQMygCMAI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

Just arrived. I immediately swapped the strap for a maroon Worn & Wound strap which really goes well (though I can't get a good photo of how maroon it really is).


----------



## DSlocum

Damn, I love me some sandwich dials.... 

I tried the whole "Woman, get in the kitchen and make me a sandwich dial" thing, and all I got was slapped. *sigh*


----------



## City74

I have this Tissot V8 Chrono inbound. Just starting my collection and a newbie to the hobby. I have 5 watches so far so this will be my 6th. This is my first buy over $200. Excited for it to arrive later in the week


----------



## GuessWho

Been on a VCM kick latley, now I have this in the mail







Seller offers a service from his watchmaker for an additional $10. I took them up on that, much cheaper than getting it done around here!


----------



## CuriousBob

I didn't know what sandwich dials were before today but now I know that I like them. Nice piece SteamJ


----------



## T4ylormade

I just received the following over the last week or so...


----------



## ifraz

Waiting for this to arrive..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Astraeus




----------



## Cabatisto

2.6$ including shipping from China. A small gift for my 9 yo daughter.


----------



## OvrSteer

Astraeus said:


>


Lucky... mine didn't even show as shipped until yesterday evening :-(

For a while the shipping estimate was showing as late July, but unfortunately I know that I have to give Amazon time to sort out their craziness sometimes.

--

As an aside the Hadley Roma strap I bought on that order showed up yesterday. I love the color and it's comfortable but it's VERY, VERY thick. It's thick to the point where it's hard to buckle and unbuckle even though the leather isn't all that stiff. I think I'm going to call it "good enough" for the watch I needed it for, but the quest for a better replacement continues. I knew it wasn't going to be thin from the pictures, but I didn't anticipate how difficult it would be to buckle/unbuckle.

So for now: Amazon.com: Hadley Roma MS854 22mm Rust Oil Tan Distressed Leather Stitched Men's Watch Band: Hadley Roma: Watches

Isn't a band I could wholeheartedly recommend. I almost bought its gray version also and I'm glad I didn't.

On a plus side, I will recommend the "GlobalWatchBand" vendor. Obviously they were prompt to ship -- the first thing that arrived from my order -- but the woman who runs the business sent a thank-you with two free spring bars taped to it in the package. I have plenty of spring bars, but that was a nice touch.


----------



## Astraeus

OvrSteer said:


> Lucky... mine didn't even show as shipped until yesterday evening :-(


If it is of any comfort: I've paid a bit more for my Ray (from a German webshop) than those Amazon deals recently being discussed on F71.


----------



## OvrSteer

Astraeus said:


> If it is of any comfort: I've paid a bit more for my Ray (from a German webshop) than those Amazon deals recently being discussed on F71.


Then I apologize profusely and will continue waiting for the slow boat to deliver my cheap watch


----------



## iuprof

This was just shipped! Can't wait.


----------



## MrCairo

Pulled the trigger on this one:


----------



## Astraeus

OvrSteer said:


> Then I apologize profusely and will continue waiting for the slow boat to deliver my cheap watch


No apologies needed. And, really, once you slap that Orient around your wrist you will think a lot of things, except 'cheap'. Man, it makes me feel like I've won a lottery.


----------



## OvrSteer

Astraeus said:


> No apologies needed. And, really, once you slap that Orient around your wrist you will think a lot of things, except 'cheap'. Man, it makes me feel like I've won a lottery.


I have one Mako already, and I want to collect the whole set. And the whole set of the Ray watches, and the new Mako USA watches that have been announced, with one exception:

The orange Mako has a red-tipped seconds hand. Why??? The handset on the Orange Ray is much better thought out, and a perfect complement (since I'll probably never buy the orange Mako.)


----------



## Araziza

Not technically in the mail yet, but i just ordered this one!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## merl

These came in today. Quite nice. Only keeping two myself, the others already sold.








The watch was already in


----------



## whoa

merl said:


> These came in today. Quite nice. Only keeping two myself, the others already sold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The watch was already in


Where did you get them?


----------



## SteamJ

merl said:


> These came in today. Quite nice. Only keeping two myself, the others already sold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The watch was already in


Nice. I've seen these but I have no clue where to buy them. Where did you get these?


----------



## merl

I got them from Katsu-san (Higuchi). Just send him an email.


----------



## uvalaw2005

Steamj, whoa, maybe we should put together an order, I'd definitely like a couple.


----------



## blowfish89

They are CP watch stands, available on eBay. But a bulk order will probably give you a better rate.


----------



## SteamJ

uvalaw2005 said:


> Steamj, whoa, maybe we should put together an order, I'd definitely like a couple.





blowfish89 said:


> They are CP watch stands, available on eBay. But a bulk order will probably give you a better rate.


I wouldn't really need more than a couple myself. I'm going to hold off for the moment though. I thought they'd be a lot cheaper.


----------



## KMCMax

Someone posted a Fineat earlier when I just happened to be working on an Amazon order (and might have had a libation in front of me).



How could I resist? Arrived today!



If you can forgive the horrible spelling on the caseback, its a lot of watch for $24.


----------



## JamesWWIII

KMCMax said:


> If you can forgive the horrible spelling on the caseback, its a lot of watch for $24.


Sorry, but I couldn't forgive that. It looks like a watch that you'd find at TJ Maxx, Marshall's, Stein Mart, etc. for about $19.95 (but the box would claim a retail price well over $100).


----------



## wromg

KMCMax said:


> If you can forgive the horrible spelling on the caseback, its a lot of watch for $24.


I on the other hand CAN forgive it. They spelt four out of six words right, and I'm going to give them the benefit of the doubt on the serial number. It looks like a $3500.95 watch that James Bond would wear.


----------



## OvrSteer

wromg said:


> I on the other hand CAN forgive it. They spelt four out of six words right, and I'm going to give them the benefit of the doubt on the serial number. It looks like a $3500.95 watch that James Bond would wear.


Don't you mean James Bdnd?


----------



## wromg

Yeah I incorrectly spelled it wrong.


----------



## Astraeus

It's not in the mail, but in the spelling...


----------



## RobinA

A Invicta 3076 Scooby from Ebay. 150.00 Free Shipping
Any thoughts ?

Robin


----------



## DSlocum

RobinA said:


> A Invicta 3076 Scooby from Ebay. 150.00 Free Shipping
> Any thoughts ?
> 
> Robin


That is one of the older Invicta divers... 50ATM, sapphire etc ETA... Worth $150 if you are sure of the condition, though most would tell you to go for a new Orient etc at that price, you won't get the same features.


----------



## RobinA

DSlocum said:


> That is one of the older Invicta divers... 50ATM, sapphire etc ETA... Worth $150 if you are sure of the condition, though most would tell you to go for a new Orient etc at that price, you won't get the same features.


Thanks,I like t because of the size and weight.I know the gamble on the 'bay.

Robin


----------



## jvingerhoets1

These warm, long working days are killing me. Just ordered this:










Should make a perfect summerwatch. Will be here in a few days

Pics stolen from Google. Sellers website won't let me copy their pics


----------



## Eleuthera

Arrived today, a few aftermarket mods which I knew about. Still a stunning watch and one that I'm proud to have in the small collection.


----------



## whoa

They cost more than I would believe.. :-D


----------



## sunny27

Snagged this for 24$ brand new in an ebay auction for my lady and it arrived today. Excellent WIS addition to the collection of her Anne Klein, Fossil, Titan, Playboy(!?!!!) Casio watches.

























I wish we got 4 straps bundled with the watch of our choice from the manufacturers. How hard is it for the manufacturers to give out a leather strap, a couple of natos and a steel bracelet with their watches. Women seriously have all the luck!


----------



## DSlocum

sunny27 said:


> Snagged this for 24$ brand new in an ebay auction for my lady and it arrived today. Excellent WIS addition to the collection of her Anne Klein, Fossil, Titan, Playboy(!?!!!) Casio watches.
> 
> View attachment 4283122
> 
> I wish we got 4 straps bundled with the watch of our choice from the manufacturers. How hard is it for the manufacturers to give out a leather strap, a couple of natos and a steel bracelet with their watches. Women seriously have all the luck!


That's awesome! I agree... and I love the captive pin Quick straps too!

How big is that watch?


----------



## sunny27

Specs : Ladies' Terragraph 0521.103 Wenger Swiss Watch

34mm case
17mm band width/lug width


----------



## m0rt

It's here.


----------



## dan_bsht

m0rt said:


> It's here.


Wow! More pics please and a mini review 😊

Insta .............
& watchier.com


----------



## me7777

This one is on the way... the long long way to the UK. (ordered from longislandUK but must be coming for US)

order placed last week, tracking has so far been to Melville NY US, Jamaica NY US and today New York!
Hope it gets here eventually :think: all the way to sunny Bedfordshire, England.


----------



## blowfish89

Picture does not reflect it, but its a looker in person (this Grovana is from the TouchOfModern sale earlier).
Great price at $200 for a Swiss-made quartz moonphase (great box too), though after state tax and shipping it came to $227.
My only gripe is that I ordered the watch in the later half of April, it was located in Southern California, but it shipped after the first week of June. The warranty is stamped by an AD in Switzerland, maybe that's why. Anyways, I don't get to wear this one, its for my SO.


----------



## JamesWWIII

Got my watch roll from Erik of Decamp Goods today, and immediately stuffed my Pepsi Mako and Ray Raven inside to break it in...















For $45 I'm quite pleased with this item. Could I have bought something on Amazon for half the price to carry a pair of watches when I travel? Sure. But I'd rather support an American small business, and I love handcrafted goods. And it's worth the extra money just to _smell_ this thing&#8230;mmmmm.


----------



## Astraeus

*Thank you for shopping with Holuns*:










The above picture doesn't do that box justice. Let me say that it is substantial. On to more paperwork:










The famous Holuns gift bag/mini shopper, an ID & International Warranty card, a Product Inspection Certificate, a Declaration of Originality, and a little User's Manual (200 pages, nonetheless).

Yes, there were so many goodies, that I would have almost forgotten about this luxurious (faux?) wooden Watch Box:










_Et voilà:_










Some of you are probably familiar with the design, since Holuns is not the only manufacturer of the Visodate. Others will recall a little riot here on F71, resulting in a hurt feeling or two.

I for one am very happy with this latest acquisition. Don't worry, I can take a little flak.










To be continued, somewhere, sometime on F71...


----------



## DSlocum

I've been trolling the intarwebs during conference calls...

19.99 with free shipping on this 46mm re-branded Timex (eBay)










24.99 with free shipping on this 44mm Timex (Amazon, last one)


----------



## Sofa-Lofa

Just received a Mido Commander today, looks in lovely condition, had the back off, movement seems to be minty too!
2 more Commanders on the way,


----------



## Eleuthera

DSlocum said:


> I've been trolling the intarwebs during conference calls...
> 
> 19.99 with free shipping on this 46mm re-branded Timex (eBay)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24.99 with free shipping on this 44mm Timex (Amazon, last one)


For that price sir you have two fine looking watches.

Particularly like the top one.


----------



## blowfish89

Time to try one of these.


----------



## DSlocum

blowfish89 said:


> Time to try one of these.


I have been eyeing those, but have never even seen one in person. I would be interested in your views once you get it.


----------



## blowfish89

DSlocum said:


> I have been eyeing those, but have never even seen one in person. I would be interested in your views once you get it.


I'll be sure to let you know. Its intended for your favorite watch - SNKM97 - my only 24mm watch.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

So my Tisell Lumi-Fleiger (that's what I'm calling it anyway) arrived today. Full C3 SuperLuminova type-A dial, sapphire crystal, Miyota 8215 movement (hand winding but not hacking), 42mm case diameter ex crown, 51mm lug to lug, 13mm thick, screw down crown.










More pictures in the Tisell thread : https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/tise...more-widely-known-1825810-5.html#post17004610


----------



## houser52

I liked my Vintage Bertucci so well that I ordered the Classic today.

The Vintage doesn't have a date window and I thought I could do without it. I never realized how many times I check the date during a typical work day.

Classic


----------



## Chroniker

Just arrived after first seeing it on an earlier page. This is the best/most dangerous thread on WUS.


----------



## Chroniker




----------



## merl

merl said:


> This one is coming. Long time eyeing for one but never pulled the trigger. Saw a deal today which I couldn't pass. 42mm and with the old bezel.


It came. Lovely blue


----------



## Chroniker

Trouble posting a photo - I'll try again.

Wanted to add an all black watch to the collection.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

It's a good day for my watch collection - this one also just arrived.

Orient Star Retro-Future 'Car'.

Only bit I'm not keen on is the metal band, i'm a leather strap guy, so I've got a nice suitable strap winging its way to NZ as we speak. Will post pics once it's arrived.


----------



## Mac4095

In the mail box when I got home.



AW 513 yacht timer.



AWGM100B-1ACR. Won it for $21.05 including shipping. Seller description said pitted glass and not able to see digital read out. Glass did have light pitting. Rubbed it with bar keepers friend then some brasso and the pitting is hardly noticeable. It will make a good work watch.


----------



## blowfish89

New Eterna Kontiki Four Hands 42mm Black Dial with Bracelet (one with the big green triangles). I've been listing and selling a few watches to cover this purchase (one in one out), and likely my last one for a while.

However, I'm not opening it since its being returned to eBay tomorrow (same seller as JakeJD's Eterna) as I found a better deal for a mint used one (coming tomorrow).


----------



## KrisOK

I got home from work today and my new Melbourne Flinders was sitting on my desk. Been wanting one of these for quite a while now, and am really pleased with it.


----------



## Cabatisto

Less work, more boredom....increasing my crappy collection.

In transit now:










9,63€ shipped.










Rugged LOL Military watch Swiss wannabe, 1.57€ shipped.


----------



## DSlocum

This watch was not in the mail, I bought it locally at lunch today (AD is awesome, great prices) but I did also order the green-face version and can't wait. I am also thinking about the PVD on an orange band....


----------



## SteamJ

Next Grail achieved. More to come later when I have time to take more photos.


----------



## DSlocum

Tease...


----------



## Jtragic

DSlocum said:


> This watch was not in the mail, I bought it locally at lunch today (AD is awesome, great prices) but I did also order the green-face version and can't wait. I am also thinking about the PVD on an orange band....


Recraft, right? How is it?


----------



## DSlocum

Jtragic said:


> Recraft, right? How is it?


It's gorgeous! Very solid, a LOT of watch for the money.


----------



## Gazza74

We're still waiting....... ;-)



SteamJ said:


> Next Grail achieved. More to come later when I have time to take more photos.
> 
> View attachment 4305745


----------



## blowfish89

DSlocum said:


> It's gorgeous! Very solid, a LOT of watch for the money.


+1
I had to choose one of these two to keep, and I'm keeping the Recraft.


----------



## DSlocum

Good choice! I am champing at the bit, waiting for my green one to arrive.


----------



## SteamJ

Gazza74 said:


> We're still waiting....... ;-)


I'll have time for pictures this evening.


----------



## amp74

Itty bitty little grail purchase. Seiko sne139


----------



## SteamJ

SteamJ said:


> Next Grail achieved. More to come later when I have time to take more photos.
> 
> View attachment 4305745





DSlocum said:


> Tease...





Gazza74 said:


> We're still waiting....... ;-)


And the watch is a Sinn U1. I traded an Aquadive BS100 for it. It's not perfect. There's a small scratch in the crystal and the bracelet has a lot of desk diving marks but the bezel and case are absolutely perfect. I'm at least the third owner and it was purchased from Watchbuys in 2006 so it may be due for a service. I'll call Watchbuys to see if they have any history on it to see if it's been serviced over the last 9 years. I couldn't be happier though. It's everything i wanted the U1 to be. The only thing I don't know is whether it's fully tegimented or not. It just says U1 on the warranty card but I don't know if they designate the full-T differently. Considering how perfect the case is I think it's a possibility. Watchbuys should know.

Now for the pictures!


----------



## blowfish89

Jason, the fully tegimented ones have an inverted triangle on the back of the case, as well as on the bracelet clasp. Just check 
From your description, I think its not tegimented, or else the seller would have mentioned it (plus there would a triangle below U1 on the caseback). I tried on the U1 recently, and except the weight I loved everything about it.
The size, wearability and AR are beautiful. I'm not a Sinn expert, so I may be wrong about the triangle too.


----------



## SteamJ

blowfish89 said:


> Jason, the fully tegimented ones have an inverted triangle on the back of the case, as well as on the bracelet clasp. Just check
> From your description, I think its not tegimented, or else the seller would have mentioned it.


Not full T then but it's still perfect so I'm happy either way.


----------



## JamesWWIII

SteamJ said:


> And the watch is a Sinn U1. I traded an Aquadive BS100 for it.


You won that trade. Big time.


----------



## Gazza74

Beautiful watch Jason. Congratulations!



SteamJ said:


> And the watch is a Sinn U1. I traded an Aquadive BS100 for it. It's not perfect. There's a small scratch in the crystal and the bracelet has a lot of desk diving marks but the bezel and case are absolutely perfect. I'm at least the third owner and it was purchased from Watchbuys in 2006 so it may be due for a service. I'll call Watchbuys to see if they have any history on it to see if it's been serviced over the last 9 years. I couldn't be happier though. It's everything i wanted the U1 to be. The only thing I don't know is whether it's fully tegimented or not. It just says U1 on the warranty card but I don't know if they designate the full-T differently. Considering how perfect the case is I think it's a possibility. Watchbuys should know.
> 
> Now for the pictures!
> 
> View attachment 4309161
> 
> 
> View attachment 4309177
> 
> 
> View attachment 4309169
> 
> 
> View attachment 4309113


----------



## goody2141

SteamJ said:


> And the watch is a Sinn U1. I traded an Aquadive BS100 for it. It's not perfect. There's a small scratch in the crystal and the bracelet has a lot of desk diving marks but the bezel and case are absolutely perfect. I'm at least the third owner and it was purchased from Watchbuys in 2006 so it may be due for a service. I'll call Watchbuys to see if they have any history on it to see if it's been serviced over the last 9 years. I couldn't be happier though. It's everything i wanted the U1 to be. The only thing I don't know is whether it's fully tegimented or not. It just says U1 on the warranty card but I don't know if they designate the full-T differently. Considering how perfect the case is I think it's a possibility. Watchbuys should know.
> 
> Now for the pictures!
> 
> View attachment 4309161
> 
> 
> View attachment 4309177
> 
> 
> View attachment 4309169
> 
> 
> View attachment 4309113


I want one, so bad.

Congrats!!! Jason, your collection has grown so much over the last couple of years. Wish I could spend that kind of money


----------



## vzan

Radian watch from Cadence.


----------



## eblackmo

SteamJ said:


> And the watch is a Sinn U1. I traded an Aquadive BS100 for it. It's not perfect. There's a small scratch in the crystal and the bracelet has a lot of desk diving marks but the bezel and case are absolutely perfect. I'm at least the third owner and it was purchased from Watchbuys in 2006 so it may be due for a service. I'll call Watchbuys to see if they have any history on it to see if it's been serviced over the last 9 years. I couldn't be happier though. It's everything i wanted the U1 to be. The only thing I don't know is whether it's fully tegimented or not. It just says U1 on the warranty card but I don't know if they designate the full-T differently. Considering how perfect the case is I think it's a possibility. Watchbuys should know.


Nice! I quite like the U1. Enjoy it. btw my 857 has tegimented stamped on the case back if that's any help.


----------



## OvrSteer

Well the Ray I ordered on the 5th is *still* in the mail. I swear, Amazon is trying to screw people over in order to pressure them into using Prime. (I can't easily, long story.) It's taking a loop around the country :roll: before it finally zeroes in me sometime between the 15th and the 17th. Grr.

Still, I think I can console myself. Not in the mail-- in my hands. I took a quick pilgrimage to the Seiko store (some cool stuff to see but very, very few bargains) and stopped at the Tourneau nearby just to check it out for giggles and sadly found that it was closing in a week. Happily I found out that they're blowing out the entire store. I didn't get to see a Spring Drive (they were among the first to go) but I expanded my Seiko budget only slightly and walked out Like a Boss.

With an Airboss.
















Depth of indices








Standard grade 2824-2 w/ VSA rotor








I normally can't capture lume shots with my cell. This should tell you how good the lume is.

I'm a super happy camper on the purchase. I'm not happy the place is closing. My sales guy was a true watch lover on a budget (college student) and a pleasure to work with. I'm sad to see those guys out of a job, and now the closest Tourneau is another 50-75 mi. farther away. I already posted in the bargain thread, but if you live near Central Texas, I'd head down to San Marcos and check it out, even picked over. You've got a week :-(


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Never heard of Tourneau. It's a chain of watch stores?!? :-O

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## OvrSteer

ChiefWahoo said:


> Never heard of Tourneau. It's a chain of watch stores?!? :-O
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Exactly that... They have a house brand that's reportedly good quality, and this relatively small one carried (from memory

Bulova
Citizen
Seiko (from Orange Monster level through Ananta/Grand Seiko)
Casio/Casio G-Shock
Bell & Ross
Hamilton
Mido
Tissot
Raymond Weil
TAG Heuer
Alpina/Frederique Constant
Oris
Ball
Breitling
Baume et Mercier
Victorinox Swiss Army (duh)

And I'm pretty sure I'm leaving out a brand or two. They also had accessories like Wolf brand winders and boxes. A little higher end than the Chinese stuff.

My understanding is that what they carry can vary by store and the flagship in Vegas is apparently huge. Unfortunately I'm guessing the closest for you is either Chicago or the Eastern Seaboard, but if you're ever on travel, I was reasonably well impressed and the service was better than what I've gotten in similar boutiques.

San Marcos is a weird place-- it was an early pioneer of the 'outlet mall' concept long before most major cities had one. It's situated along I-35 as the main route into the US from Eastern Mexico and pulls in LOTS of international shoppers as well as regional ones. It's just not particularly convenient to either major city in the area and closer 'outlet malls' are stealing this place's thunder. There are still two huge shopping centers right next to each other, though with tons of specialty shops. Seiko's presence was what drew me, thinking I could get a bargain there.

Edit: I'm just annoyed that I don't have one local. Austin is a booming economy/city of appx. 2 million people in the metro area and there are a few decent watch stores but really only a very few. San Antonio is only about 10% larger by population and has a few stand-out corporations there (Geico, Rackspace, AT&T, etc.) but it's not the same. We get shafted because Dallas and Houston are much larger cities and people assume that since it's in-state it's reasonable to just pop over to the larger city to shop. We measure travel not so much by miles/kilometers but by _hours_ here. (for the record, an hour there and an hour back. Still worth it.)


----------



## Bradjhomes

Congrats Jason. I just love the hands on that U1


----------



## Jtragic

I guess it depends on where you are, in NY the stores carry high end - Rolex, Breitling, IWC, AP, GP - plus pre-owned. Haven't seen Seiko, Bulova, Citizen, Casio, etc, at least in the westchester store. The flagship is in NYC. Their website tourneau.com actually has a lot of high end preowned for sale..



OvrSteer said:


> Exactly that... They have a house brand that's reportedly good quality, and this relatively small one carried (from memory
> 
> Bulova
> Citizen
> Seiko (from Orange Monster level through Ananta/Grand Seiko)
> Casio/Casio G-Shock
> Bell & Ross
> Hamilton
> Mido
> Tissot
> Raymond Weil
> TAG Heuer
> Alpina/Frederique Constant
> Oris
> Ball
> Breitling
> Baume et Mercier
> Victorinox Swiss Army (duh)
> 
> And I'm pretty sure I'm leaving out a brand or two. They also had accessories like Wolf brand winders and boxes. A little higher end than the Chinese stuff.
> 
> My understanding is that what they carry can vary by store and the flagship in Vegas is apparently huge. Unfortunately I'm guessing the closest for you is either Chicago or the Eastern Seaboard, but if you're ever on travel, I was reasonably well impressed and the service was better than what I've gotten in similar boutiques.
> 
> San Marcos is a weird place-- it was an early pioneer of the 'outlet mall' concept long before most major cities had one. It's situated along I-35 as the main route into the US from Eastern Mexico and pulls in LOTS of international shoppers as well as regional ones. It's just not particularly convenient to either major city in the area and closer 'outlet malls' are stealing this place's thunder. There are still two huge shopping centers right next to each other, though with tons of specialty shops. Seiko's presence was what drew me, thinking I could get a bargain there.
> 
> Edit: I'm just annoyed that I don't have one local. Austin is a booming economy/city of appx. 2 million people in the metro area and there are a few decent watch stores but really only a very few. San Antonio is only about 10% larger by population and has a few stand-out corporations there (Geico, Rackspace, AT&T, etc.) but it's not the same. We get shafted because Dallas and Houston are much larger cities and people assume that since it's in-state it's reasonable to just pop over to the larger city to shop. We measure travel not so much by miles/kilometers but by _hours_ here. (for the record, an hour there and an hour back. Still worth it.)


----------



## eblackmo

Just ordered one of these bad boys. Pic is not mine. It was either this or the caio calculator watch as worn by heisenberg.


----------



## dbg326

Lets see... (stock/manufacturer's photos on all)

Strapcode Super Oyster for my Orient Star WZ0091ER (Explorer homage)



2 custom straps from Patrik over at Clover Straps. The rallye is going on my Tissot PRS516 chrono, and the brown is going on my black/SS Zelos Chroma.





And awaiting pre-order fulfillment of the following:

Helgray Silverstone (white dial)



MWW Tatoskok



Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage Chrono (green dial)


----------



## OvrSteer

Jtragic said:


> I guess it depends on where you are, in NY the stores carry high end - Rolex, Breitling, IWC, AP, GP - plus pre-owned. Haven't seen Seiko, Bulova, Citizen, Casio, etc, at least in the westchester store. The flagship is in NYC. Their website tourneau.com actually has a lot of high end preowned for sale..


Thanks! I knew I was missing one. They had IWC as well ;-)

This one caters to the market -- Breitling, IWC, TAG, B&R, etc. are reasonably high end for a much, MUCH more casual environment than NYC.

My understanding of the Vegas store is that it's divided into two floors-- the bottom floor is for the regular tourists (e.g. Seiko through ~Breitling) and the 2nd floor is the *really* special stuff-- Urwerk, Hublot, Richard Mille, MB&F, Vacheron Constantin, etc. I'd presume the NYC store can probably get their hands on stuff at that level also. It's supposedly the largest number of brands in one store in N. America. I really want to see that one in Vegas, and also the Certina boutique while I'm there. (More likely to go to Vegas on vacation; work travel really won't send me to either place.)


----------



## Jtragic

Hmmm... The wife was talking about going to Vegas for our anniversary...



OvrSteer said:


> Thanks! I knew I was missing one. They had IWC as well ;-)
> 
> This one caters to the market -- Breitling, IWC, TAG, B&R, etc. are reasonably high end for a much, MUCH more casual environment than NYC.
> 
> My understanding of the Vegas store is that it's divided into two floors-- the bottom floor is for the regular tourists (e.g. Seiko through ~Breitling) and the 2nd floor is the *really* special stuff-- Urwerk, Hublot, Richard Mille, MB&F, Vacheron Constantin, etc. I'd presume the NYC store can probably get their hands on stuff at that level also. It's supposedly the largest number of brands in one store in N. America. I really want to see that one in Vegas, and also the Certina boutique while I'm there. (More likely to go to Vegas on vacation; work travel really won't send me to either place.)


----------



## JLesinski

OvrSteer said:


> My understanding of the Vegas store is that it's divided into two floors-- the bottom floor is for the regular tourists (e.g. Seiko through ~Breitling) and the 2nd floor is the *really* special stuff-- Urwerk, Hublot, Richard Mille, MB&F, Vacheron Constantin, etc. I'd presume the NYC store can probably get their hands on stuff at that level also. It's supposedly the largest number of brands in one store in N. America. I really want to see that one in Vegas, and also the Certina boutique while I'm there. (More likely to go to Vegas on vacation; work travel really won't send me to either place.)





Jtragic said:


> Hmmm... The wife was talking about going to Vegas for our anniversary...


If you're talking about the watch place in the Forum Shops by the fountain, that place is sick. Last time I was there was about 3 years ago, before I got into collecting/WUS, so I just saw "Omega, Rolex, Tag Heuer" and I figured what the hell I'll take a look for the future. I didn't really have any interaction with the staff since I was 20 and not seriously looking to make a purchase but their selection was good. I'd definitely like to go back after I finish law school and get some cash flow going


----------



## marcosarg

Man! love your seiko! where did you get it? that's a mod, right?


----------



## City74

Well I just couldn't pass up the price with the 40% off sale with coupon code.....My first Deep Blue. I got the Sea Ram 2 in orange as pictured. Should be here next week


----------



## ChiefWahoo

seller's pic. . .my incoming watch. Hoping the bracelet fits.








Picked up a cheap rubber strap for my Khaki Regatta on the 'bay.


----------



## dan_bsht

Landeron compressor, officially will be in the air tomorrow. Very excited!










Seller's pic

Instagram: the_watchier
& watchier.com


----------



## vinataba

the remaining is in the mail...


----------



## Eleuthera

Love that green dial sir.


----------



## uvalaw2005

The latest in my ongoing quest for a summer watch (pic from Watch Report):


----------



## SteamJ

uvalaw2005 said:


> The latest in my ongoing quest for a summer watch (pic from Watch Report):
> 
> View attachment 4337385


Awesome piece. I've been eyeing these for a while. Congrats!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

These three are gone now - Archimede Blue Pilot, Seiko Alpinist, Helgray Silverstone to support my three incomings (Shogun, Kontiki, Grovana). 
One in one out from now on.

Here is a closer look at the Grovana quartz moonphase (not bad at all for a Swiss-made watch costing $200) -









DSlocum, the Recrafts look great on that nylon velcro.









All the Eterna Kontiki pictures are here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/new-arrival-eterna-kontiki-four-hands-2024585.html

I have a Hirsch Accent rubber strap coming, I chose to get this one over an Isofrane - lets see.


----------



## DSlocum

blowfish89 said:


> DSlocum, the Recrafts look great on that nylon velcro.
> 
> All the Eterna Kontiki pictures are here:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/new-arrival-eterna-kontiki-four-hands-2024585.html
> 
> I have a Hirsch Accent rubber strap coming, I chose to get this one over an Isofrane - lets see.


Hmm.... I don't know, it does look good but....

I am kinda feeling the leather on my gray, and will probably even ditch the bracelet that comes with the green baby and put it on a tan leather as well.


----------



## JamesWWIII

uvalaw2005 said:


> The latest in my ongoing quest for a summer watch (pic from Watch Report):
> 
> View attachment 4337385


Please tell me that the model number of that piece is 867.5309.


----------



## Araziza

Arrived today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

DSlocum said:


> Hmm.... I don't know, it does look good but....
> I am kinda feeling the leather on my gray, and will probably even ditch the bracelet that comes with the green baby and put it on a tan leather as well.


I think a tan leather strap will go well - probably wear like a more aggressive watch like a Bell&Ross or Panerai being wide in real estate (24mm).
You know what - the bracelet on the Seiko Recraft isn't all that bad, but it has hollow end links (which rattle and suck). The brushing is lovely too, the polished beveling could have been a little better to make it stand out even more, but it has a lovely Heuer style charm for little money.

To everyone who asked me for Stowa 1938 pics earlier, they are now there on the Stowa forum.


----------



## garf666

waiting for these 2 to arrive. The Orient should be next week, the Mercer hopefully not too much longer


----------



## GuessWho

Another day another Chinese watch, this one is partially Reno's fault for posting such nice pictures of his Bagel







Something I just noticed, my initials are the same as this brand (BS):-d


----------



## CuriousBob

Incoming is this zelos chroma skeleton one off


----------



## Bradjhomes

A few of these from Obris Morgan








And a coupla' Seikos. Need to move a piece or two before I can welcome them into my collection though.


----------



## SteamJ

Bradjhomes said:


> A few of these from Obris Morgan
> View attachment 4349985


Me too now. Thanks for posting or I'd never have know they have them.


----------



## Bradjhomes

SteamJ said:


> Me too now. Thanks for posting or I'd never have know they have them.


There's a thread in DWF. Great price, and I expect they'll be out of stock before too long.


----------



## SteamJ

Bradjhomes said:


> There's a thread in DWF.  Great price, and I expect they'll be out of stock before too long.


I just ordered the minimum of 2. I mainly need them for taking photos but I'll use them elsewhere as well most likely. I don't browse the forum in quite as timely manner as I used to since I started a job in outside sales though.


----------



## blowfish89

2x these strap rolls.


----------



## uvalaw2005

SteamJ said:


> Me too now. Thanks for posting or I'd never have know they have them.


Me three. Thanks gents.


----------



## Gryffindor

Incoming!


----------



## Bradjhomes

Gryffindor said:


> Incoming!
> 
> View attachment 4352585


Can't go wrong with a Nighthawk


----------



## Dharmaboy

Retro cheese, and I love it



Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo

The bracelet. Already own the watch.









A murky ordering process from Swatch Group US - she couldn't tell me any prices as I gave her the part numbers (she could later look them up to confirm they were what I was quoted last year). Then I was charged some ridiculous tax even though they're in NJ and I'm not. And she informs me she can't tell me how much shipping will be b/c that's determined by the packing team. I gave her my credit card number not knowing the final price. That. . .just doesn't seem like it would fit into MasterCard's terms of agreement. LOL
Oh, I wanted a few extra spare links as I hear these run small and they only had one.  So no idea if I'll be able to enjoy this or not. LOL Fingers crossed I didn't just drop $150 on a paperweight!


----------



## Gryffindor

ChiefWahoo said:


> The bracelet. Already own the watch.
> 
> View attachment 4355169
> 
> 
> A murky ordering process from Swatch Group US - she couldn't tell me any prices as I gave her the part numbers (she could later look them up to confirm they were what I was quoted last year). Then I was charged some ridiculous tax even though they're in NJ and I'm not. And she informs me she can't tell me how much shipping will be b/c that's determined by the packing team. I gave her my credit card number not knowing the final price. That. . .just doesn't seem like it would fit into MasterCard's terms of agreement. LOL
> Oh, I wanted a few extra spare links as I hear these run small and they only had one.  So no idea if I'll be able to enjoy this or not. LOL Fingers crossed I didn't just drop $150 on a paperweight!


Best of luck on receiving something functional! =)


----------



## DSlocum

ChiefWahoo said:


> A murky ordering process from Swatch Group US - she couldn't tell me any prices as I gave her the part numbers (she could later look them up to confirm they were what I was quoted last year). Then I was charged some ridiculous tax even though they're in NJ and I'm not. And she informs me she can't tell me how much shipping will be b/c that's determined by the packing team. I gave her my credit card number not knowing the final price. That. . .just doesn't seem like it would fit into MasterCard's terms of agreement. LOL
> Oh, I wanted a few extra spare links as I hear these run small and they only had one.  So no idea if I'll be able to enjoy this or not. LOL Fingers crossed I didn't just drop $150 on a paperweight!


Hamilton is kinda ridiculous about that stuff. You have to call, you can't actually order from a website.. They make a longer band for the Ventura so I had to jump through hoops as well. The band ended up costing 1/3 of the watch cost, which is bordering on the ridiculous for a silicon strap. Ah well... it is the jewel of my plebian collection and it is, after all, only money right? o|


----------



## City74

Well this was in the mail until it arrived today


----------



## Gazza74

Not in the mail yet, but just finalized the purchase of one of these beauties.


----------



## Desperado

1 speedy pro (gift from the fiance)
3 Orient Capitals (gifts to the future in-laws)
1 Orient "something" from their Blossom collection (gift for the fiance)


----------



## blowfish89

Desperado said:


> 1 speedy pro (gift from the fiance)
> 3 Orient Capitals (gifts to the future in-laws)
> 1 Orient "something" from their Blossom collection (gift for the fiance)
> 
> View attachment 4359034


Oh man, my SO likes that blossom since a long time. Where did you find it ?
Huge congrats on the Speedy !!


----------



## Desperado

blowfish89 said:


> Oh man, my SO likes that blossom since a long time. Where did you find it ?
> Huge congrats on the Speedy !!


I was just browsing the Orient site on my phone and saw this at the bottom, went to the computer and checked their main site and it wasn't there, so copied the link from my phone and placed an order, right after that it showed as out of stock. I'm just hoping they send the right watch, I won't be able to see it for a while as I live in Vancouver, Canada and had it shipped to Seattle, WA (since they don't ship to Canada).


----------



## blowfish89

Yes, its always been out of stock when I tried, or this color has not been available. Its okay, she has alternatives.


----------



## Desperado

Let's hope I get the right watch and in working order, my fiance really likes the "ticky thing" haha


----------



## AAddict




----------



## OvrSteer

Gazza74 said:


> Not in the mail yet, but just finalized the purchase of one of these beauties.
> 
> View attachment 4358866


Congrats! I know how hard you've been looking...


----------



## Gazza74

OvrSteer said:


> Congrats! I know how hard you've been looking...


Thanks. I managed to negotiate a good deal, and in the end it was exactly what I wanted.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DSlocum

MUWHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

Got quite the haul today!










I'll break this into a couple of posts...

First, the California dial for a project watch.. very nice.










Lume shot










Then a whole California dial watch! Hand wind, only the second timepiece I own that is strictly hand wind. Very nicely detailed view from the rear too.



















And the lume shot


----------



## DSlocum

Last, but certainly not least, my 19.99 Zippo watch!

I gotta say, this is an impressive watch, especially for the money. It is nicer than some of the watches I have that cost 5X the $$!










The case is curved nicely, which is a bonus because it measures 44mm top to bottom, but 47mm 2-8/10-4.



















Some really nice details like a signed crown, signed buckle and the machined rings. The strap is very cushy and major bonus, long enough for my wrist!










Lume shot


----------



## DrVenkman

^ where do you put the lighter fluid?


----------



## DSlocum

DrVenkman said:


> ^ where do you put the lighter fluid?


On that gawd-awful Invicta dress watch I bought when I first started collecting?

KIDDING! It is not a bad watch, just uglier in person than it appeared online... I'll gift it away one of these days.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

This arrived today. It seems very nice, but I cannot wear it as it came with three extra links but only two extra pins. :-(

Unfortunately I only have a spare split pin. The Citizen uses much nicer single -piece pins that are thinner. Not sure if they're proprietary. The only kind I've seen are the split pins or Seiko & Hamilton pin/collar combos. I'll try a local jeweler who carries Citizen and see if I can buy a pin.









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## devilsbite

DSlocum said:


> Last, but certainly not least, my 19.99 Zippo watch!
> 
> I gotta say, this is an impressive watch, especially for the money. It is nicer than some of the watches I have that cost 5X the $$!


Great looking watch!!! This is so tempting. Check out this Zippo Watch, only one left @ $20 with shipping.

Abstinence hurts.

eta: do have a case closer and a Bergeon spring bar tool on the way. Woo hoo! (also Cannonball Run on DVD)


----------



## Level.5x

Please reply with your thoughts...impulse buy on an Amazon "Lightening Deal" for $208. I've of course been interested in this Wilton Precisionist model but preferably the stainless steel/white face/black hands version. Which at >$250, not worth it to me. However, all day I've been trying to find a review, a satisfied purchaser of this gold-plated version, even a seller, and I can't find this model(97B139) anywhere!! Which concerns me....I really wanted this movement and at $208, I think I just purchased the most obscure, undesired, un-marketed version. Should ship tomorrow but I'm curious for another watch enthusiast's opinion...are you diggin the gold?


----------



## Toh

Just made a payment for this few hours ago... vintage Seiko 5 (1979)

seller's pics


----------



## jespersb

Getting a Seiko SKX0007K2 as my summer beater.

Not too worried about the non-hacking situation, but the lack of handwinding is a big minus for me. It's too popular to write off in advance, so I decided to give it a go anyway.


----------



## City74

No watches in the mail at present just a few straps. Got a black canvas coming for a pilot watch and also bought 2 Panatime NATOs to try out


----------



## DSlocum

Jonesin4Watches said:


> Please reply with your thoughts...impulse buy on an Amazon "Lightening Deal" for $208. I've of course been interested in this Wilton Precisionist model but preferably the stainless steel/white face/black hands version. Which at >$250, not worth it to me. However, all day I've been trying to find a review, a satisfied purchaser of this gold-plated version, even a seller, and I can't find this model(97B139) anywhere!! Which concerns me....I really wanted this movement and at $208, I think I just purchased the most obscure, undesired, un-marketed version. Should ship tomorrow but I'm curious for another watch enthusiast's opinion...are you diggin the gold?
> \


I think it's nice! I don't have a gold watch yet, though I have been thinking about that hole in my collection.... and a Bulova Precisionist for that price is a good deal. I love my Snorkel, so I really don't see how you can go wrong if you like it!


----------



## Astraeus




----------



## Astraeus

jespersb said:


> Getting a Seiko SKX0007K2 as my summer beater.
> 
> Not too worried about the non-hacking situation, but the lack of handwinding is a big minus for me. It's too popular to write off in advance, so I decided to give it a go anyway.


You'll like it. The 007 is popular for a reason. And it doesn't require a lot of movement to get going.


----------



## Level.5x

garf666 said:


> waiting for these 2 to arrive. The Orient should be next week, the Mercer hopefully not too much longer
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4344649&d=1434439003"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


I like that Orient a lot. Nice finds


----------



## Level.5x

DSlocum said:


> Jonesin4Watches said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please reply with your thoughts...impulse buy on an Amazon "Lightening Deal" for $208. I've of course been interested in this Wilton Precisionist model but preferably the stainless steel/white face/black hands version. Which at >$250, not worth it to me. However, all day I've been trying to find a review, a satisfied purchaser of this gold-plated version, even a seller, and I can't find this model(97B139) anywhere!! Which concerns me....I really wanted this movement and at $208, I think I just purchased the most obscure, undesired, un-marketed version. Should ship tomorrow but I'm curious for another watch enthusiast's opinion...are you diggin the gold?
> \
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's nice! I don't have a gold watch yet, though I have been thinking about that hole in my collection.... and a Bulova Precisionist for that price is a good deal. I love my Snorkel, so I really don't see how you can go wrong if you like it!
Click to expand...

Thank you sir! Still of course have the abnormally large case size to try on my wrist but Im hoping its a legit version of the Wilton Precionist.


----------



## thefatboy

Waiting for my new PO Orange bezel to become available, so I picked up these two homages to the black bezel PO and the Seamaster that I also considered, just to tide me over!














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DSlocum

Couple of new Natos for my black & orange watches



















NOS classic Timex Indiglo I found for $25










Drilled lugs!


----------



## Jtragic

Diggin the dial, case and band not so much... But I prefer stainless. In fact, the only gold case/band I actually like is the rolex day date ii and that's an obvious grail.



Jonesin4Watches said:


> Please reply with your thoughts...impulse buy on an Amazon "Lightening Deal" for $208. I've of course been interested in this Wilton Precisionist model but preferably the stainless steel/white face/black hands version. Which at >$250, not worth it to me. However, all day I've been trying to find a review, a satisfied purchaser of this gold-plated version, even a seller, and I can't find this model(97B139) anywhere!! Which concerns me....I really wanted this movement and at $208, I think I just purchased the most obscure, undesired, un-marketed version. Should ship tomorrow but I'm curious for another watch enthusiast's opinion...are you diggin the gold?


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Found a local watchmaker, took my first trip to a watch shop. He showed me a Planet Ocean and ruined this hobby for me :-o
He took my Zodiac to service and said he would make custom pins and sleeves for this Citizen. Fingers crossed it's not a fortune. :-\



ChiefWahoo said:


> This arrived today. It seems very nice, but I cannot wear it as it came with three extra links but only two extra pins. :-(
> 
> Unfortunately I only have a spare split pin. The Citizen uses much nicer single -piece pins that are thinner. Not sure if they're proprietary. The only kind I've seen are the split pins or Seiko & Hamilton pin/collar combos. I'll try a local jeweler who carries Citizen and see if I can buy a pin.
> 
> View attachment 4362242
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x

Thanks for your input. It is a lot of gold plating.

Anyone seen this version before tho??? It still perplexis me why its nowhere else to be found online.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## kpc001

jespersb said:


> Getting a Seiko SKX0007K2 as my summer beater.
> 
> Not too worried about the non-hacking situation, but the lack of handwinding is a big minus for me. It's too popular to write off in advance, so I decided to give it a go anyway.
> 
> View attachment 4364706


 You are going to love that watch. It will exceed your expectations.

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## wromg

jespersb said:


> Getting a Seiko SKX0007K2 as my summer beater.
> 
> Not too worried about the non-hacking situation, but the lack of handwinding is a big minus for me. It's too popular to write off in advance, so I decided to give it a go anyway.
> 
> View attachment 4364706


I got one. It's awesome. Lack of handwinding is no probs. It literally starts up as soon as you pick it up.


----------



## DrVenkman

Tiger concepts 7928. Couldn't resist. Cheap summer beater. Interested to see the quality on these.


----------



## phlebas

I'm waiting for a Vostok Zissou (420526). I already have a rubber strap that came with my 120 to go on it, and a red stripey NATO.

I think I'll get a 710 scuba dude, and do a bezel mod on it, in the near future as well.


----------



## Jtragic

Came in today from the KS, just in time for Father's day BBQing. Not a bad little watch. Good weight, comfortable "Zulu ish" strap, resistant up to three sauces...

Nice retail box and personalized outer carton.









Next to my Ray, just about the same size.









Applied indices, although I don't think there is any lume. Rollie Benz hands give it that classy look, signed crown. One issue I have is the 12 arrow on the bezel lands just a weeeee bit off center. Other than that, no complaints.


----------



## sinner777

If all goes well, this one should be here next week.



fingers crossed...


----------



## Jtragic

NOS classic Timex Indiglo I found for $25










What's the model on the Timex? I thought you I saw you mentioned it, but cant seem to find where.


----------



## DSlocum

Jtragic said:


> What's the model on the Timex? I thought you I saw you mentioned it, but cant seem to find where.


It is a 2G761.


----------



## OvrSteer

Jonesin4Watches said:


> Thanks for your input. It is a lot of gold plating.
> 
> Anyone seen this version before tho??? It still perplexis me why its nowhere else to be found online.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


It's probably a model intended for overseas markets, possibly for a single retailer (unlikely for Bulova but possible.) I don't think that would prevent it from being legit.

(FWIW, the Stainless version is very nice and the rose gold is not bad either-- on a strap only for that model. Yellow gold tone isn't for me though.)


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Couple of new straps for my watches.

Teju Lizard strap in blue for my Rodina :



















... and a Hirsch Carbon in red for my Orient Star :


----------



## lasvagabond

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Couple of new straps for my watches.
> 
> Teju Lizard strap in blue for my Rodina :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and a Hirsch Carbon in red for my Orient Star :


You have style!

What is the model of the red watch?


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

lasvagabond said:


> What is the model of the red watch?


Orient Star Retro-Future "Car" - YFHAB001D | Orient Automatic Watches & Reviews | Orient Watch USA


----------



## Gazza74

Gazza74 said:


> Not in the mail yet, but just finalized the purchase of one of these beauties.
> 
> View attachment 4358866


Wouldn't you know it - I heard back from another AD with the same great price I got this one from.....I would buy it and resell, but there's quite a few already on the sales forum.


----------



## devilsbite

^^^ Great looking straps!

So I just left the "no more club" after seeing an endless parade of interesting things in the < $20 thread. I've been thinking about an Oris big crown and think this Zippo branded lighter might make a good proof of concept.

I took the coin jar to the CoinStar and came back with $33 in Amazon gift card!

Amazon specs (yea, I know) say 44mm by 53.3, may be too big. At any rate, for $20 shipped it seems like a fun gamble!









pic from seller


----------



## DSlocum

devilsbite said:


> ^^^ Great looking straps!
> 
> So I just left the "no more club" after seeing an endless parade of interesting things in the < $20 thread. I've been thinking about an Oris big crown and think this Zippo branded lighter might make a good proof of concept.
> 
> I took the coin jar to the CoinStar and came back with $33 in Amazon gift card!
> 
> Amazon specs (yea, I know) say 44mm by 53.3, may be too big. At any rate, for $20 shipped it seems like a fun gamble!
> 
> pic from seller


Mine is 44mm if you measure from 12-6, 46mm if you measure from 10-4 or 2-8. 52mm from the end of one lug to the end of the other side. Yours has a slightly different shape, so.... *shrug*

This is what came via Fedex for me today (finally!) My BBQ Diver from Kickstarter.


----------



## dan_bsht

Won this on ebay! Very excited about. Not in the air yet! Seller's pic










Instagram: the_watchier
& watchier.com


----------



## farhantahir786

Seagull 1963









Seagull M172s







Parnis







Parnis







Tisell








Carlton (black one)


----------



## savedbythebell

Junghans Max Bill 34mm Hand Wind.


----------



## merl

Yep....


----------



## HarryTheHound

Already arrived:


----------



## OvrSteer

farhantahir786 said:


> Seagull 1963
> 
> Seagull M172s
> 
> Parnis
> 
> Parnis
> 
> Tisell
> 
> Carlton (black one)


Whoah there. That's a lot all at once! Three per arm?


----------



## Level.5x

OvrSteer said:


> It's probably a model intended for overseas markets, possibly for a single retailer (unlikely for Bulova but possible.) I don't think that would prevent it from being legit.
> 
> (FWIW, the Stainless version is very nice and the rose gold is not bad either-- on a strap only for that model. Yellow gold tone isn't for me though.)






























Got it today! Actually kind of pleased with it. I think Ill keep.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo

just arrived


----------



## garf666

Orient Sun and Moon was sat waiting on my office desk when i arrived this morning. Nice watch for the price i paid


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Crossposted from the Russian Watches forum, I present my new Vostok Metropolis Day/Night.

Ordered on special, sans-strap, which was just fine with me as I would have replaced the strap anyway.

It's a lovely watch - bit of a fingerprint magnet but I like it. This is also my first Vostok.

Since the crown is not screw down it doesn't suffer from the 'Vostok wobble' as it has no clutch system. Instead it just works like any 'normal' watch in this regard.

I really like it, although there is one elephant in the room (pseudo-literally) - it's huge. Nominally, it's only 42mm wide by 13mm high, but because it's a solid rectangle, it sits on your wrist like a small concrete paver. The fact it takes a 26mm strap doesn't help in this regard.

I've decided to nickname it 'The Peanut Slab'. For those non-NZers out there, I've attached a photo of its namesake for your browsing convenience.

Up close (sorry for the smudge marks), unintentionally at the most boring point of the day/night cycle :










Nice engraved back. I've put it on a Hirsch Louisianalook alligator emboss strap.










Chunky.










The lume looks nice, although like many Vostoks it dissipates fairly quickly.










And... the infamous Kiwi 'Peanut Slab' from Whittakers. I'm sure you see the likeness.


----------



## DSlocum

Got this.. been wanting a square watch and looking at a bunch of others, but this literally fell into my lap for a good price. Sapphire crystal too, which is a bonus.


----------



## blowfish89

The Honey one.


----------



## m0rt

blowfish89 said:


> The Honey one.


Where?


----------



## blowfish89

m0rt said:


> Where?


eBay seller timports2012 from Greece - only source I found other than WatchObsession (who have it quite a bit more expensive). Its a Hirsch Heritage strap (Basel 2015 release).


----------



## DSlocum

Mailman stopped by.... I saw a silver watch like this one here one day, and asked about it but never got an answer. I kept my eye open and found this, was kinda disappointed it was Infantry, but hell, I never could pass by a oddball especially when it costs about what a fast-food lunch would cost!


----------



## EL_GEEk

Nice to post here again. Just fresh off the box. Cobra de Calibre Cali Dial. Another solid design by John Lee



















As always Killer Lume!


----------



## SteamJ

EL_GEEk said:


> Nice to post here again. Just fresh off the box. Cobra de Calibre Cali Dial. Another solid design by John Lee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always Killer Lume!


Cool font.


----------



## EL_GEEk

SteamJ said:


> Cool font.


Yeah man and the dial is awesome. His new supplier uses a different coating that makes the dial look velvety with no reflection. It's awesome, it absorbs the harshest light and it's still looks rich black. Also the lume application is raised for a cool 3D effect.


----------



## JamesWWIII

EL_GEEk said:


> Nice to post here again. Just fresh off the box. Cobra de Calibre Cali Dial. Another solid design by John Lee


That's cool take on the California dial...now show us the back! Those are usually interesting from that brand.


----------



## Jtragic

EL_GEEk said:


> Yeah man and the dial is awesome. His new supplier uses a different coating that makes the dial look velvety with no reflection. It's awesome, it absorbs the harshest light and it's still looks rich black. Also the lume application is raised for a cool 3D effect.


Where are these from? The CDC website doesn't have anything offered on it.


----------



## emozoo




----------



## DrVenkman

Couldn't pass up the Jomashop deal for this in titanium.


----------



## CuriousBob

That Certina is gorgeous. I'm not sure if I should thank you or curse you for introducing me to it. Enjoy it!


----------



## DrVenkman

CuriousBob said:


> That Certina is gorgeous. I'm not sure if I should thank you or curse you for introducing me to it. Enjoy it!


Thanks! I'm excited to get it. I was considering a shogun, but had to try this.


----------



## EL_GEEk

JamesWWIII said:


> That's cool take on the California dial...now show us the back! Those are usually interesting from that brand.


The caseback is the same as the Cobra II. These are not full production pieces yet. 


Jtragic said:


> Where are these from? The CDC website doesn't have anything offered on it.


John only has a few of them. They are not official production yet for now. I'm sure if you contact him he can tell you.


----------



## JamesWWIII

DrVenkman said:


> Couldn't pass up the Jomashop deal for this in titanium.


That's definitely a nice piece. If I didn't have a titanium Sinn Arktis on the way, I'd have given serious consideration to ordering one of these.


----------



## blowfish89

DrVenkman said:


> Couldn't pass up the Jomashop deal for this in titanium.


Congrats!! Its a superb watch and I was very tempted myself. I hope you used the $20 Jomashop coupon too.


----------



## DrVenkman

blowfish89 said:


> Congrats!! Its a superb watch and I was very tempted myself. I hope you used the $20 Jomashop coupon too.


Yup. $610 shipped to my door. Hard to beat that.


----------



## CuriousBob

Now I'm really getting interested.


----------



## Cabatisto

Pic from the web.


----------



## DC guy

My second Russian watch in 2 months (well, third if you count the one I flipped). Slava cal. 2414 made in CCCP with the Soviet State Mark of Quality on the back. As Red as it gets.















Can't wait for this baby to arrive!


----------



## arsenic

I just bought a Christopher Ward C11 Makaira Pro 500 on F29. I'll post pictures as soon as I get it. I'm sure it'll appear in a WRUW thread ASAP. Now I have to create an F29 FS post for my Archimede Pilot XLA.


----------



## JimLocke

I just ordered this a minute ago and should see it by next month. Wish me luck


----------



## blowfish89

Brad's Rado is on its way to me.
Shogun is gone.


----------



## SteamJ

blowfish89 said:


> Brad's Rado is on its way to me.
> Shogun is gone.


Beautiful piece. Of all the models that Rado makes, that's the one I'd like to add to my collection one day. Congrats!


----------



## blowfish89

SteamJ said:


> Beautiful piece. Of all the models that Rado makes, that's the one I'd like to add to my collection one day. Congrats!


I agree - thats what I thought too. If I ever have to try a Rado, this is the moment. Still sticking to the 1/brand (also cut down on the Seiko multiples now).
Thanks to Brad for sticking to the glorious tradition of calling dibs - this post IIRC - https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/inco...t-mail-part-5-a-1246922-170.html#post15291002


----------



## DrVenkman

blowfish89 said:


> I agree - thats what I thought too. If I ever have to try a Rado, this is the moment. Still sticking to the 1/brand (also cut down on the Seiko multiples now).
> Thanks to Brad for sticking to the glorious tradition of calling dibs - this post IIRC - https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/inco...t-mail-part-5-a-1246922-170.html#post15291002


Excellent choice sir. Dibs if you ever get sick of it!


----------



## JamesWWIII

Got the tracking info from Germany on this bad boy...









This will be my first Sinn, first German, first titanium. Looking forward to it, even though she's going to need a bit of work if the seller pics are any indication. I'm thinking of sending it to MCWW for some cosmetic stuff (relume bezel triangle, repaint bezel numbers/markers, etc.), unless anyone has other advice for places I might send it with a little better turnaround time? I was very happy with the mod work I had done by them, but I don't exactly relish the idea of immediately sending my new baby away, not to see her for a few months.


----------



## blowfish89

DrVenkman said:


> Excellent choice sir. Dibs if you ever get sick of it!


And the cycle goes on...

Congratulations James ! I would just wear it for a couple weeks or so, see what really bugs me and only get those things fixed.


----------



## blowfish89

Always wanted one of these for cheap.


----------



## Bradjhomes

blowfish89 said:


> Brad's Rado is on its way to me.
> Shogun is gone.


Great choice of watch (and seller)


----------



## whoa

Bradjhomes said:


> Great choice of watch (and seller)


this was one of the watches I thought you would never part with :-D

Sendt fra min HTC One S med Tapatalk


----------



## SK75

I mostly bought this because it's also from Austria but








now that I have it, it actually looks pretty decent. A Jacques Lemans London 1-1813A. The only feature I don't like is, that you need a key or something sharp to press the LCD Illuminator. Otherwise I am pretty happy with it. (as much as I can say after 1 hour)


----------



## Bradjhomes

whoa said:


> this was one of the watches I thought you would never part with :-D
> 
> Sendt fra min HTC One S med Tapatalk


I probably say that about all of them.


----------



## Barn0081

Arrived today. Casio Oceanus OCW-G1000E









more pics here....

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/up-close-casio-oceanus-ocw-g1000e-1707890.html#post17462242


----------



## Bradjhomes

Bradjhomes said:


> A few of these from Obris Morgan
> View attachment 4349985
> 
> 
> And a coupla' Seikos. Need to move a piece or two before I can welcome them into my collection though.


These have arrived. Great quality for the price (as per most things from Obris Morgan). My warranty repaired Acionna is also back with me.


----------



## Perdendosi

Chris Ward's summer sale is on. I was hoping to find a nearly new C60 600... there was one (black/green) but I still want a white-faced one, so I'm grateful that someone snatched the black/green to relieve me from the pain of deciding whether the cheap price was worth the compromise.
But I still needed a dark dressy watch to wear with suits (after my recent bad luck). So I grabbed this for ~$350 (after a little finagling to buy in Euros)









I like the slimline's hands a little better, but for the less than the price of a used Cocktail Time, I'm super stoked.


----------



## City74

Well this was in the mail until today.....the new NATO for my Ray


----------



## Sofa-Lofa

Just got this through the post today,









I don't usually go for Quartz or fashion brands....but couldn't resist at 1/5th of retail price!

It looks a little small, so may wear it a few times then flip it, not sure yet


----------



## T4ylormade

Just received this in the mail today from my wife (nice little surprise  Will probably switch out the band but it's a lot better then I expected.


----------



## SteamJ

Bradjhomes said:


> These have arrived. Great quality for the price (as per most things from Obris Morgan). My warranty repaired Acionna is also back with me.
> View attachment 4443506


Nice strap pairing.

My set of stands are currently making their way through customs in New York so I should have them in a few days.


----------



## DSlocum

I have been staring at this watch for 2 weeks... thinking "This is cheap, I have lots of cheap watches...." but it never went away.

So I ordered it, and this strap to put on it...


----------



## goody2141

DSlocum said:


> I have been staring at this watch for 2 weeks... thinking "This is cheap, I have lots of cheap watches...." but it never went away.
> 
> So I ordered it, and this strap to put on it...


I actually kind of like that. For some reason I like when the watches dial colors are split horizontally like that

There was a timex that i really liked when I first made my way on here where the chapter ring colors were split, half black and the other half white.

I WISH I COULD BUY THESE TWO that I would say are similar

I like this Vic Elford Proto








and this Junkers Horizon


----------



## uvalaw2005

I've been loving my DA36 so much, I figured I would make it a family affair:


----------



## Perdendosi

uvalaw2005 said:


> I've been loving my DA36 so much, I figured I would make it a family affair:
> 
> View attachment 4446546


Congrats! My DA-36 is probably my favorite watch, too, though, with a white face, I think I'd choose the DA45.
Can't wait to see your review/comparison/wrist shots.


----------



## uvalaw2005

Also snagged one of these to see what blowfish has been raving about for the past year:


----------



## CuriousBob

uvalaw2005 said:


> Also snagged one of these to see what blowfish has been raving about for the past year:
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4446986&d=1430264466"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


You have great taste sir. I was jealous of you with the Demasko post. Now I'm green with envy. Both on my not so near future list. Congrats.


----------



## blowfish89

Uvalaw2005, double congratulations!! Given your high turnaround rate, I look forward to seeing if this will be the first VSA alliance mechanical on f29 (or has there been one sold there?)
You wont be disappointed in either.


----------



## uvalaw2005

blowfish89 said:


> Uvalaw2005, double congratulations!! Given your high turnaround rate, I look forward to seeing if this will be the first VSA alliance mechanical on f29 (or has there been one sold there?)
> You wont be disappointed in either.


Thanks. I got both on f29. Couldn't survive my flipping rate if I bought new.


----------



## blowfish89

uvalaw2005 said:


> Thanks. I got both on f29. Couldn't survive my flipping rate if I bought new.


I think that's the first pre-owned one sold ever, so you're lucky. Well, the watch is pretty competitively priced anyways. I still look forward to seeing how much you like it given you already have a Nomos, but this one's on bracelet and is more smart/casual.


----------



## wromg

Bradjhomes said:


> These have arrived. Great quality for the price (as per most things from Obris Morgan). My warranty repaired Acionna is also back with me.
> View attachment 4443506


Excuse me, but what is the strap on the accionna? Cheers.


----------



## scentedlead

Newly arrived Seiko 5 SNX809. It's staying in the plastic for now until I can find the time to re-size the bracelet.


----------



## eblackmo

fresh........


----------



## Bradjhomes

wromg said:


> Excuse me, but what is the strap on the accionna? Cheers.


It's a custom strap from GasGasBones


----------



## wromg

Bradjhomes said:


> It's a custom strap from GasGasBones


Of course. Thanks


----------



## GuessWho

Was on TaoBao earlier this week, got a few VCMs incoming now because of that...


----------



## OvrSteer

GuessWho said:


> Was on TaoBao earlier this week, got a few VCMs incoming now because of that...
> 
> View attachment 4453234


The logo on the Xiangmao (?) is stinking adorable.

Modern Chinese brands should stick with something like that rather than the genitalia shape of Nakzen (for example.)

Link for people who really care: https://86fd08554f641a0797d5-5ed85a...8/shenzhen-nakzen-watch-co-ltd_1405933243.jpg


----------



## krmarq2015

Just what I needed, another watch with some orange in it. Hey, you like what you like... Should be here 7/1.


----------



## GuessWho

OvrSteer said:


> The logo on the Xiangmao (?) is stinking adorable.
> 
> Modern Chinese brands should stick with something like that rather than the genitalia shape of Nakzen (for example.)
> 
> Link for people who really care: https://86fd08554f641a0797d5-5ed85a...8/shenzhen-nakzen-watch-co-ltd_1405933243.jpg


The brand is "Xiongmao" (you were close!), which is Chinese for "Panda". I'll admit I bought this one partially because of the logo, but the texturing on the dial is what sealed the deal. This is one of the VCM brands I wouldn't mind seeing a re-issue of, too bad the factory (Fenglei Instruments Factory) stopped producing watches long ago, but apparently still exists as a research institution.

That Nakzen logo is hilarious, perhaps some sort of subliminal message?:-d


----------



## Chroniker

My new weekend watch. Color is listed as black but it's really gunmetal. Really good lume.


----------



## m0rt

OvrSteer said:


> The logo on the Xiangmao (?) is stinking adorable.
> 
> Modern Chinese brands should stick with something like that rather than the genitalia shape of Nakzen (for example.)
> 
> Link for people who really care: https://86fd08554f641a0797d5-5ed85a...8/shenzhen-nakzen-watch-co-ltd_1405933243.jpg


You've seen what's at 12 o' clock on an Omega Speedmaster?


----------



## Bradjhomes

m0rt said:


> You've seen what's at 12 o' clock on an Omega Speedmaster?


Another reason to go with the reduced


----------



## bvc2005

krmarq2015 said:


> Just what I needed, another watch with some orange in it. Hey, you like what you like... Should be here 7/1.
> 
> View attachment 4453882


Orange you glad you caved?


----------



## krmarq2015

bvc2005 said:


> Orange you glad you caved?


Haha... Nice


----------



## bvc2005

krmarq2015 said:


> Haha... Nice


 I have my moments. Far and few...


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Picked up an excellent deal on my first watch with a Seiko 4R36 (hacking/handwind/day/date) movement. Really pleased with it, although since I'm not a huge fan of metal bands I'll probably replace it with some form of textured leather with red stitching.

Model is SRP629. It's also help me decide that 44mm (its size) is about the absolute limit of how large I can go without looking like I'm wearing a clock.




























Now, to keep my eye out for a killer deal on an SARB/SARZ/SARY dress watch with a 6R15 movement...


----------



## Guest

This Certina, after swearing off watches I saw this and I caved immediately. Quartz, but I think all my watches will be from now on, even as I reduce my collection down to about 5.

Maybe 6.


----------



## JimLocke

Guess not


JimLocke said:


> I just ordered this a minute ago and should see it by next month. Wish me luck
> 
> View attachment 4433578





> Hi, i am sorry for send you the wrong watch, we have stop the shipping and send you full refund now, if you want the watch, you can order the other watch, because the blue number dial don't have in stock now, i am very sorry, hope you can forgive, thanks very much


----------



## eblackmo

I have been wanting to add a citizen mechanical to my collection so.....


----------



## blackdot

cittizaan said:


> View attachment 4458962
> 
> 
> This Certina, after swearing off watches I saw this and I caved immediately. Quartz, but I think all my watches will be from now on, even as I reduce my collection down to about 5.
> 
> Maybe 6.


I like it a lot.


----------



## DCP

Picked this one up NN in the CW summer sale. It has been on my list for a long time. I don't think it is very popular here, but I really like it and it is a ton of watch for the NN price.

Already have the Bluebird and a C70 BRG, but this one kept calling me. It will be the 9th Christopher Ward watch I've owned, and the 7th in my current collection. That means CW now occupies more than half the spots in my collection!


----------



## pantagruel

Got a Rodina making its way to me!


----------



## Astraeus

In before the Scuba Dude (although travelling a longer distance):


----------



## fastfras

Received this Thursday, the new 1545 42mm Squale GMT 30 ATMOS. Definitely on my wrist this weekend.


----------



## fastfras

And then this came...


----------



## fastfras

Finally (well, there's never a finally when it comes to buying watches), I opened a box containing this, I'd forgotten all about this one. Kinda cool, 7002 Mod with the venerable 7s26 without a date window. Love it!


----------



## Parkgate

Thought I'd take a punt on one of these, Giga Red Baron (pic stolen from t'internet)


----------



## neurogenesis

Seiko SARG005. I have a Hirsch Liberty brown strap already in the watch drawer for it.


----------



## Steven James

I have a pair of Mercer Watch Company Brigadiers due any day now.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/mercerwatch/the-brigadier-automatic-watch/description

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironborn

New fairly thick mesh bracelet. Love the look and feel!


----------



## OvrSteer

Another 12-slot watch box.

I'm not sure if that deserves a smiley face or a frowny face.

(and 5 ea. NATO straps and a UV flashlight for charging lume.)


----------



## bvc2005

DCP said:


> Picked this one up NN in the CW summer sale. It has been on my list for a long time. I don't think it is very popular here, but I really like it and it is a ton of watch for the NN price.
> 
> Already have the Bluebird and a C70 BRG, but this one kept calling me. It will be the 9th Christopher Ward watch I've owned, and the 7th in my current collection. That means CW now occupies more than half the spots in my collection!


Great choice!

A Christopher Ward is its own reward.


----------



## DSlocum

Impulse buy: Orient CCT00002D, $60.00. Not a Chrono guy, but didn't have a blue face watch and I like both the look and the price. I figure if the Chrono bugs me, I should be able to flip it easy enough. They had an identical white face one for $65.

Bracelet is cheap, folded metal and going in the drawer in favor of a Nato.


----------



## City74

Had a couple watch stands from Obris Morgan in the mail until the USPS got here today . I accidently ordered 4 so gonna sell 2 of them. They are really nice!!!


----------



## dbsylvia

Just arrived, my less than $50 200m beater from Swiss Legend. First impressions are it's a decent watch for the small price tag. Solid build, comfy strap and nice coloring.


----------



## DSlocum

The mail gods were good to me today.

Breda & Nato arrived. I really like this combo!










And a Massdrop purchace arrived. A Sub Bezel bracelet!


----------



## SteamJ

City74 said:


> Had a couple watch stands from Obris Morgan in the mail until the USPS got here today . I accidently ordered 4 so gonna sell 2 of them. They are really nice!!!
> View attachment 4487338


I had a couple arrive today as well.


----------



## Eleuthera

Been looking at these for a while now:









Finally pulled the trigger today.

Not everyones cup cup of tea and apparently from what I have researched they weren't popular when released either, but does it for me.


----------



## Jtragic

Ordered one of these from Steveo for 38mm case watches. Hoping it will make me love some of my smaller vintage watches again.


----------



## blowfish89

And a Nato. And a leather Nato.


----------



## Gazza74

Look at what the UPS man just dropped off.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skitzo

One of these should be delivered today. I say SHOULD loosly. AusPost are notoriously slow.


----------



## emozoo

I spoke to yoboykies today









shipping out tomorrow!


----------



## Jtragic

fastfras said:


> And then this came...


Lucky lucky lucky. This watch has become the object of my lust. I got some parts inbound to tweak my homage but I'm not sure if that's going to help anything. I swore to myself I'd never spend that kind of $$ on a watch after my Breitling debacle but I don't know if I can resist anymore...


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Someone please come to my funeral.









And make sure my wife doesn't sell my watches for what I told her they cost.


----------



## blowfish89

ChiefWahoo said:


> Someone please come to my funeral.
> 
> View attachment 4493138
> 
> 
> And make sure my wife doesn't sell my watches for what I told her they cost.


Congratulations - you found the one finally, bracelet and all !!

Is this your wife ? I'll get my coat :-d


----------



## hkbob

got myself a blank flieger, with decent manual movement & sapphire glass
I look forward to living in (watch) anonymity


----------



## blackdot

ChiefWahoo said:


> Someone please come to my funeral.
> 
> View attachment 4493138
> 
> 
> And make sure my wife doesn't sell my watches for what I told her they cost.


NICE!

Congrats, mate.


----------



## SteamJ

emozoo said:


> I spoke to yoboykies today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shipping out tomorrow!


I like what I'm seeing.


----------



## Cabatisto

20€ shipped, 100m WR and with light. A good worry-free beater for the beach.


----------



## Eleuthera

Gazza74 said:


> Look at what the UPS man just dropped off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely on my 'trigger' list sir, lovely watch.


----------



## Astraeus

This










ain't happening. Yet. According to Почта России (somewhat dodgy) track 'n' trace, it's still here, in Kirov:


----------



## Gazza74

Eleuthera said:


> Definitely on my 'trigger' list sir, lovely watch.


It's really gorgeous. Even in poor light that blue dial shines and shimmers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrVenkman

ChiefWahoo said:


> Someone please come to my funeral.
> 
> View attachment 4493138
> 
> 
> And make sure my wife doesn't sell my watches for what I told her they cost.


Nice! The answer is always, "Eh, a couple hundred bucks or so." Gives lots of leeway in case she ever actually decides to google watch prices.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

DrVenkman said:


> Nice! The answer is always, "Eh, a couple hundred bucks or so." Gives lots of leeway in case she ever actually decides to google watch prices.


And one of you will kindly offer her that money for the whole lot when I'm gone to help ease her expenses. LOL


----------



## EL_GEEk

ChiefWahoo said:


> Someone please come to my funeral.
> 
> View attachment 4493138
> 
> 
> And make sure my wife doesn't sell my watches for what I told her they cost.


Congrats man. That's the model I like the best.

As for the wife, take her out to a nice dinner with some fancy wine, wear the watch and tell her how beautiful she looks.


----------



## ciclismosam

Decided to add a bit of color to the collection. This should hold me over for a few years until I can afford a vintage Tudor Monte Carlo. Anyway, incoming for me is the Christopher Ward C3 Malvern Chrono. When they released the small run in either green or purple I decided to do it, even as a quartz chrono. I just really like the green dial, brown strap combination especially at a decent price.


----------



## blowfish89

Spinach is working on something for the Kontiki.
.


----------



## DSlocum

Bulova Marine Star... Kinda odd that it is a Marine watch but only has 50m WR.


----------



## Gazza74

I like the red accents with the black coating. Looks very different to other watches out there.



DSlocum said:


> Bulova Marine Star... Kinda odd that it is a Marine watch but only has 50m WR.


----------



## City74

I couldn't resist it anymore....under $100 delivered and I don't have a Victorinox nor field type watch in my collection. Well I do now


----------



## OvrSteer

ChiefWahoo said:


> Someone please come to my funeral.
> 
> View attachment 4493138
> 
> 
> And make sure my wife doesn't sell my watches for what I told her they cost.


When your wife does kill you I have first dibs on the KonTiki. I'll even pay what you told her it cost ;-)


----------



## Cabatisto

Pic from the web.


----------



## ironborn

Cabatisto said:


> 20€ shipped, 100m WR and with light. A good worry-free beater for the beach.


Also has the added benefit of serving as a beacon should you get lost at sea! No way that won't get noticed!


----------



## City74

Well as soon as either of the Orient watches I have listed on here sell.....I'm gonna buy this the same day


----------



## JamesWWIII

Just arrived on my doorstep while I was home for lunch (nice timing, FedEx), a mini-grail of mine...









Chrono nut that I am, I've been hunting this beauty ever since I joined WUS and saw my first pics of one. Almost sprung for a Dual Time, just to get one of Dion's lovely pieces on my wrist, but knew I really wouldn't be satisfied with anything but this. My first Magrette, first handwound, and I'm very impressed with what I've seen so far. Strapping this baby on and wearing her back to work!

Now if only my Sinn Arktis Ti would hurry up and get here! How long does shipment from Germany normally take? It's been 7 days, should I be getting worried?


----------



## City74

Well 1 of the 2 watches I am selling has sold so just ordered the Borealis Sea Diver.....can't wait for my first micro brand


----------



## Patch22

Just ordered these two lovely affordables from Tisell:


----------



## JetsonGospel

JimLocke said:


> I just ordered this a minute ago and should see it by next month. Wish me luck
> 
> View attachment 4433578


Price??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krmarq2015

On schedule...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam-e

This came in a few days ago


----------



## arogle1stus

Vostok Komanderiske.
Should arrive next week.
No pics cuz I'm no photographer.
You've probably seen the watch anyway.

X traindriver Art


----------



## JimLocke

Just ordered


----------



## ironborn

Patch22 said:


> Just ordered these two lovely affordables from Tisell:
> 
> View attachment 4510162
> View attachment 4510170


Do they offer the roman numeral one as anything else than 44mm? I would be all over it if it was smaller!


----------



## Patch22

ironborn said:


> Do they offer the roman numeral one as anything else than 44mm? I would be all over it if it was smaller!


I don't think so.

The selection isn't huge, but neither are the prices!


----------



## DSlocum

*sigh*

I wasn't in the market for another dive watch. Really. I am not even a real fan of divers... I have a couple, but they are not a priority.

So why, oh why, did I just buy another? It's a sickness...

It's the ceramic bezel, sapphire and the orange hands. It called to me.

Deep Blue Sea Ram for $125










This.. .THIS I knew I wanted, and with the 30% off on top of sale price, it was a no-brainer at $45 (Code AV-RWB for discount at AVI-8 website)


----------



## Jtragic

DSlocum said:


> *sigh*
> 
> I wasn't in the market for another dive watch. Really. I am not even a real fan of divers... I have a couple, but they are not a priority.
> 
> So why, oh why, did I just buy another? It's a sickness...
> 
> It's the ceramic bezel, sapphire and the orange hands. It called to me.
> 
> Deep Blue Sea Ram for $125


Buy it on evine, take the six monthly installments, it's like your paying $21 for the watch.


----------



## DSlocum

Jtragic said:


> Buy it on evine, take the six monthly installments, it's like your paying $21 for the watch.


I did buy it there... The payment thing is cool if I want something more expensive (and I do love 0% interest) but for this, I just paid.


----------



## arsenic

I have a 22mm black & Gray "James Bond" NATO coming from cheapestnatostraps.com. I have a 20mm Military 3 Stripe Black/White NATO strap coming from some eBay seller in the UK. Globaltrading64, I'm pretty sure I've bought something from them before. I have a 22mm Bonetto Cinturini 300coming from eBay seller holbensfinewatchbands. I'm pretty sure I've bought stuff from them before too. I got the 22mm Bond NATO for my Steinhart Ocean One Black Ceramic. I got th 20mm 3 stripe NATO for my Seiko SNDD93 white dial quartz chronograph, and I got the Bonetto Cinturini for my Zelos Helmsman.


----------



## SteamJ

I have one of these Zulus coming to try out on my Sinn U1.


----------



## blowfish89

^That's a nato, not zulu. But very much my style with the red shade.


----------



## City74

Well this was in the mail until today. I am already liking this watch a lot!!!!


----------



## DSlocum

Ordered almost a month ago, finally got here!


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Nice Seiko. Wrist shot? I prefer the blue, but I want the bracelet. Might have to order both.


----------



## Jtragic

Steveo just informed me it's ready to ship. Can't wait. Super fast to get it done, just a couple of days.


----------



## DSlocum

ChiefWahoo said:


> Nice Seiko. Wrist shot? I prefer the blue, but I want the bracelet. Might have to order both.


Already ditched the bracelet for new leather  I am not a huge fan of most Seiko bracelets, though this one is nicer than the last couple.










And a family pic


----------



## blowfish89

Try shark mesh for that Recraft.


----------



## arsenic

I got an email from Duarte at North East Watch Works. My SRP307 Black SOXA mod is done.


----------



## City74

I don't NEED another orange diver......but for $97 shipped brand new in box from a reputable online site I couldn't resist. WOW!!!!!


----------



## yankeexpress

Delivered by the Postman just before Independence Day. Glad to have it. GD-400-2


----------



## Jtragic

City74 said:


> I don't NEED another orange diver......but for $97 shipped brand new in box from a reputable online site I couldn't resist. WOW!!!!!
> View attachment 4531810


It's like everyone on WUS was all over that deal. Got three coming in myself.


----------



## SteamJ

City74 said:


> I don't NEED another orange diver......but for $97 shipped brand new in box from a reputable online site I couldn't resist. WOW!!!!!
> View attachment 4531810





Jtragic said:


> It's like everyone on WUS was all over that deal. Got three coming in myself.


Damn, I need to subscribe to that thread. Missed this one.


----------



## phoenix844884

The Racetimer finally arrived. F29 has cost me tons of money but this one was in the pipeline for more than a year. Found a good condition piece for an excellent price, plus the seller was extremely accommodating towards all my requests.

I don't have enough words to describe how much I love this watch.


----------



## ironborn

Got a custom buffalo leather strap incoming! I have to wait until the end of summer to buy a new watch, for economical reasons, so instead im buying straps. Makes sense, right?


----------



## neurogenesis

VSA Cavalry


----------



## goody2141

phoenix844884 said:


> The Racetimer finally arrived. F29 has cost me tons of money but this one was in the pipeline for more than a year. Found a good condition piece for an excellent price, plus the seller was extremely accommodating towards all my requests.
> 
> I don't have enough words to describe how much I love this watch.


Congrats!!! I love that watch, now only if I had the wrists to wear it. If they could shave several mm off each dimension, this would be a watch I would chase too.

Would love to see some more pics.


----------



## Jtragic

phoenix844884 said:


> The Racetimer finally arrived. F29 has cost me tons of money but this one was in the pipeline for more than a year. Found a good condition piece for an excellent price, plus the seller was extremely accommodating towards all my requests.
> 
> I don't have enough words to describe how much I love this watch.


Beautiful watch. Congratulations. Wish they had a red version.


----------



## Jarydo

Just got this seiko recraft in the mail!


----------



## City74

Jarydo said:


> Just got this seiko recraft in the mail!
> View attachment 4537698


Is that the blue faced????


----------



## mannal

Jtragic said:


> It's like everyone on WUS was all over that deal. Got three coming in myself.


I got one coming tomorrow.


----------



## Gazza74

I'm right there with you. This was one of my earlier grails/mini-grails, but then I found out that it would look like a dinner plate on my wrist.

Looking forward to more pics as well.



goody2141 said:


> Congrats!!! I love that watch, now only if I had the wrists to wear it. If they could shave several mm off each dimension, this would be a watch I would chase too.
> 
> Would love to see some more pics.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richnyc

Just got it. I think it is the best looking and performing watch winder under $100 And SUPER QUIET!!!! I got it from Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MWTG4RU?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------



## arktika1148




----------



## MEzz

ordered on too. This will be a classic I think. 


arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 4540754


----------



## arktika1148

MEzz said:


> ordered on too. This will be a classic I think.


Cool mate.

Interested to see your strap choice 

Not too sure whether white or grey dial, whatever nice looker


----------



## bvc2005

arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 4540754


What model is this?


----------



## arktika1148

bvc2005 said:


> What model is this?


Amphibian SE Amphibian SE Meranom.com

150 Amphib. 24hr. hand


----------



## OvrSteer

Reasonable size (estimate 42-44mm) and a 22mm lug width? That might be a Vostok I'd have to consider. Please fill us in with a review when it arrives.


----------



## bvc2005

arktika1148 said:


> Amphibian SE Amphibian SE Meranom.com
> 
> 150 Amphib. 24hr. hand


Thanks for the link.


----------



## bboybatac

I ordered a Casio PAW1300T-7V a couple days ago as my first ABC watch. It seems the holiday has prolonged its shipment.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## bboybatac

bboybatac said:


> I ordered a Casio PAW1300T-7V a couple days ago as my first ABC watch. It seems the holiday has prolonged its shipment.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk












Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## quiethive

Juts ordered the 22mm firehose straps from Aevig, one of each color.


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> I got one coming tomorrow.


Sunday delivery. Sorry, no wrist shot. Have not decided what to do with it yet.


----------



## arsenic

I ordered a Maurice Lacroix MI1028-SS002-331 Miros Chrono today.


----------



## Gazza74

Got one of these in black and one in brown.


----------



## City74

If the seller lives up to their word (fingers crossed that they will actually match a deal I saw) then I will have one of these coming tomorrow


----------



## City74

SteamJ said:


> Damn, I need to subscribe to that thread. Missed this one.


Yea they went fast. I actually think I am gonna sell mine before even wearing it. I still can't force myself to like those shark tooth style indicies. Just really don't like them. It will be on the sales from when it comes in on Thursday


----------



## SteamJ

I have these firehose straps coming. Thanks to already ordering a Valkyr I had a coupon for 50% off so I got both for the price of just one. The 20mm blue one is for my Valkyr and I ordered a 22mm red one for my Sinn U1.


----------



## blowfish89

I need that firehose strap for my Damasko.


----------



## Gazza74

I'd love to get one of the red firehose straps too, but straps that don't get thinner at the buckle area aren't that comfortable on my wrist :-(


----------



## SSingh1975

After 3 years of serious watch collecting, finally 'upgraded' to my first Breitling ...Steelfish 44mm . Mint condition with box/papers and a price that didn't hurt my wallet too bad (welll...not that bad, anyway).

Can't wait. Ordered a Dimodell pilot strap and a generic Breitling 22mm rubber strap. 3 different looks should make this a pretty well versatile watch!


----------



## eblackmo

I have found the blue dude to be a little elusive as of late but I just found one.


----------



## Astraeus

eblackmo said:


> I have found the blue dude to be a little elusive as of late but I just found one.
> View attachment 4554938


Mine is still on its way. The good news is that it passed Russian customs within a minute. Efficient workers, apparently.


----------



## City74

Well they lived up to their word. $179 shipped. I couldn't pass it up. This is kinda been a mini-grail watch for me since I started collecting


----------



## blowfish89

SteamJ said:


> I have these firehose straps coming. Thanks to already ordering a Valkyr I had a coupon for 50% off so I got both for the price of just one. The 20mm blue one is for my Valkyr and I ordered a 22mm red one for my Sinn U1.


I want to order one of these, but I am moving in 3 weeks. Can someone tell me how long Aevig take to ship to the US, and if your strap has shipped already (SteamJ) ?


----------



## SteamJ

blowfish89 said:


> I want to order one of these, but I am moving in 3 weeks. Can someone tell me how long Aevig take to ship to the US, and if your strap has shipped already (SteamJ) ?


It's been a long time since I received something from Aevig but I seem to recall it took about a week. I'm not positive if the straps shipped yet but I believe they may have since the order is showing as completed on the Aevig site (though there was no email or tracking number on the site) so it seems they're shipping right out now.


----------



## blowfish89

SteamJ said:


> It's been a long time since I received something from Aevig but I seem to recall it took about a week. I'm not positive if the straps shipped yet but I believe they may have since the order is showing as completed on the Aevig site (though there was no email or tracking number on the site) so it seems they're shipping right out now.


Order placed :-! 
I hope the mail forwarding works in case it gets that delayed.


----------



## merl

SteamJ said:


> I have these firehose straps coming. Thanks to already ordering a Valkyr I had a coupon for 50% off so I got both for the price of just one. The 20mm blue one is for my Valkyr and I ordered a 22mm red one for my Sinn U1.
> 
> View attachment 4552394


Yep , that one. To see what it does to my LLD, Magrette Dual Time, Blue Helson SD (haha). Should be in fast. NL -> NL


----------



## DSlocum

This got here super fast! Deep Blue Sea Ram 500. This is a robust watch! Very nice details and it feels like it could withstand being run over by a tank. Came with both rubber and Nato straps.


----------



## DC guy

On Sunday, I nabbed this Raketa Copernicus in a 24-hour auction while everyone else was sleeping off their July 4 fireworks party hangovers.

It's in great condition, has all the premium traits I wanted (e.g., the CCCP Mark of Quality), and was authenticated by the cognoscenti in f10.

These typically sell for $70-$90 (plus shipping). Some currently have BIN's in the $169-$199 range. But in the spirit of f71, I scored mine for only $50 plus $20 shipping (from Uzbekistan). :-!









--DC guy


----------



## DC guy

Oh yeah, I almost forgot I also have this other Soviet era Raketa in the mail.









And yet another vintage CCCP watch arrived this morning (see WRUW 6/7/2015). Whoever said Russian watches are like Pringles sure got that right. I'm already up to four in a couple months!

--DC guy


----------



## DSlocum

Just ordered this... I don't have any funky colored watches, and if I hate it, I am only out $31.00 (23.73 plus tax & 5.99 shipping)


----------



## EL_GEEk

SteamJ said:


> View attachment 4552386
> 
> 
> View attachment 4552394


Yeap, order 4 of them. 20mm and 22mm Red and Blue white/stitches


----------



## Level.5x

Just picked up MWC's The Flinders at DHL pick-up. I read up on this watch and watched blog reviews but totally missed the miyota 9015 has that centrifugal (?) Force feature that keeps the rotor spinning for a few seconds...this watch has so many cool feats. Worn&wound nailed it on their review of this watch. Very pleased!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## merl

A Diaboliq canvas for the mm300 and this mesh








Yes, I am still a mesh virgin


----------



## sticky

Just heard. Got one of the green L.E.s in the post to me.
(pic stolen from CW site)


----------



## ciclismosam

It's Tour de France time so I decided to finally get a Festina. I remember first knowing about Festina as a kid watching Miguel Indurain win the Tour in the early 90's. Now I will finally put a Festina in the box. It won't hold a candle to my top watches, but I will love it all the same.


----------



## whoa

ciclismosam said:


> It's Tour de France time so I decided to finally get a Festina. I remember first knowing about Festina as a kid watching Miguel Indurain win the Tour in the early 90's. Now I will finally put a Festina in the box. It won't hold a candle to my top watches, but I will love it all the same.
> 
> View attachment 4572346


That's pretty cool! Some nice pushers!

Sendt fra min HTC One S med Tapatalk


----------



## ciclismosam

whoa said:


> That's pretty cool! Some nice pushers!
> 
> Sendt fra min HTC One S med Tapatalk


I thought so too, they remind me of the cleats on the bottom of cycling shoes.


----------



## whoa

ciclismosam said:


> I thought so too, they remind me of the cleats on the bottom of cycling shoes.


Yeah it kinda does! What's the model number

Sendt fra min HTC One S med Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver

Gonna "try" one of these for fun...I fear 50mm l2l will send it to the sales forum quickly


----------



## ciclismosam

whoa said:


> Yeah it kinda does! What's the model number
> 
> Sendt fra min HTC One S med Tapatalk


Festina Chrono Bike F16881/7, there are other number combinations for different dial/accent colors as well.


----------



## City74

Just got this for $50 shipped on the 'bay


----------



## Warrior4Jah

Just received it today; a type B dial pilot watch oDo Schmeichler. It was very cheap! 
Winner classic mens watch is also in the mail... and hopefully [offtopic] I will be able to buy a Parnis 43mm watch with silver dial (IWC Portugese homage).
Oh and the Maratac pilot watch 2013 or newer version...









[edit]Here is the Winner watch which I have in the mail. Cheap automatic movement; but it does look very nice. It's a homage of some other watch; which I would probably not be able too afford . Picture *stolen* from ebay. It is interesting you can find this watch with a black dial too when bought from sellers in China.. the misspelling is also not present on pictures there.


----------



## SteamJ

quicksilver7 said:


> Gonna "try" one of these for fun...I fear 50mm l2l will send it to the sales forum quickly


It's an amazing piece. I had one for a while and it was a great fit but I have a nearly 7.5" wrist.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo

quicksilver7 said:


> Gonna "try" one of these for fun...I fear 50mm l2l will send it to the sales forum quickly


If I hadn't spent my annual budget already, I'd have grabbed that one. Great looking watch!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## phoenix844884

quicksilver7 said:


> Gonna "try" one of these for fun...I fear 50mm l2l will send it to the sales forum quickly


I call dibs. Please PM me before putting it up on F29.


----------



## City74

Well I got 2 watches today in the mail. My "mini-Grail" the Hamilton Field khaki and my SRP315. As much as I wanted to hate the Seiko, it kinda grew on me a little already. Still hate the shark tooth look but really like the black bezel against the steel case and orange dial. Might just have to keep it. The Hamilton is another story. I LOVE IT. It's more stunning in person. Pics to follow of the Hammy. Here's one of the Seiko


----------



## City74

Well here is my first "mini grail" that I bought and couldn't be happier


----------



## DSlocum

My $45 AV8-I Hawker Harrier II arrived straight from AVI-8, and I am pleased! I really love watches with an internal bezel... and major bonus, the strap is long enough! In the pic below, it still needs to be tightened one hole to sit right, and there is a LOT of extra strap! You small-wristed folks are going to hate it


----------



## ChiefWahoo

New arrival. Sadly, or perhaps with some relief, I'm not blown away by it. It's obviously smaller than I've worn before, but I could live with that. With the exception of the bracelet and clasp, it just doesn't seem any nicer than a Hamilton watch that costs $1000 less. The dial, which looks awesome close up in pictures, is too small to really enjoy IMO. Status unknown at this point.









<Edit - it looks better in the picture than on my wrist>


----------



## City74

Well it isn't in the air yet but the day my SRP315 or Victorinox sells, I am gonna order one of these


----------



## DrVenkman

ChiefWahoo said:


> New arrival. Sadly, or perhaps with some relief, I'm not blown away by it. It's obviously smaller than I've worn before, but I could live with that. With the exception of the bracelet and clasp, it just doesn't seem any nicer than a Hamilton watch that costs $1000 less. The dial, which looks awesome close up in pictures, is too small to really enjoy IMO. Status unknown at this point.
> 
> View attachment 4593418
> 
> 
> <Edit - it looks better in the picture than on my wrist>


That sucks dude. That would've been the Eterna I'd have gone with as well.Maybe if you took that green sticker off the dial.....


----------



## Gazza74

That's a real shame.....the dial itself looks great in the pictures, but you're absolutely correct that it seems way too small on your wrist. Is that a 42mm width?



ChiefWahoo said:


> New arrival. Sadly, or perhaps with some relief, I'm not blown away by it. It's obviously smaller than I've worn before, but I could live with that. With the exception of the bracelet and clasp, it just doesn't seem any nicer than a Hamilton watch that costs $1000 less. The dial, which looks awesome close up in pictures, is too small to really enjoy IMO. Status unknown at this point.
> 
> View attachment 4593418
> 
> 
> <Edit - it looks better in the picture than on my wrist>


----------



## ChiefWahoo

DrVenkman said:


> That sucks dude. That would've been the Eterna I'd have gone with as well.Maybe if you took that green sticker off the dial.....


It's fine. It's actually a relief in a way. I have a list of several awesome watches I could buy in its place. 

It's also why I bought from an AD with a full return policy.


----------



## DSlocum

ChiefWahoo said:


> New arrival. Sadly, or perhaps with some relief, I'm not blown away by it. It's obviously smaller than I've worn before, but I could live with that. With the exception of the bracelet and clasp, it just doesn't seem any nicer than a Hamilton watch that costs $1000 less. The dial, which looks awesome close up in pictures, is too small to really enjoy IMO. Status unknown at this point.
> 
> View attachment 4593418
> 
> 
> <Edit - it looks better in the picture than on my wrist>


Based on the pic alone, I would eject. Sad though....


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Gazza74 said:


> That's a real shame.....the dial itself looks great in the pictures, but you're absolutely correct that it seems way too small on your wrist. Is that a 42mm width?


Yes. 42 dia, 50 l2l. Under a shirt sleeve it looks fine, but I have a forearm problem.


----------



## Gazza74

ChiefWahoo said:


> Yes. 42 dia, 50 l2l. Under a shirt sleeve it looks fine, but I have a forearm problem.


You can't go further up with this then, but since you have other options, then it's off to the next one. I like the black/orange version of this watch, but for once it's a watch I'd like to take a look at in person first. The color scheme is funky enough to be very different, but also I'd wonder if it something I could live with in the long run.


----------



## watch_i_geek

Got a Citizen AT4008-51E Perpetual A-T Chronograph from Jomashop, and put a 24mm Dievas NATO strap from gnomonwatches.com. Once it's set up, the radio signals correct the time, and perpetual calendar gets the date right. As long as it's exposed to the sun occasionally, you'll never have to mess around with it. It's so hassle-free, I love it!


----------



## JLesinski

ChiefWahoo said:


> New arrival. Sadly, or perhaps with some relief, I'm not blown away by it. It's obviously smaller than I've worn before, but I could live with that. With the exception of the bracelet and clasp, it just doesn't seem any nicer than a Hamilton watch that costs $1000 less. The dial, which looks awesome close up in pictures, is too small to really enjoy IMO. Status unknown at this point.
> 
> <Edit - it looks better in the picture than on my wrist>


That's unfortunate. They always look so good in the pictures I see


----------



## Sammygator

ChiefWahoo said:


> New arrival. Sadly, or perhaps with some relief, I'm not blown away by it. It's obviously smaller than I've worn before, but I could live with that. With the exception of the bracelet and clasp, it just doesn't seem any nicer than a Hamilton watch that costs $1000 less. The dial, which looks awesome close up in pictures, is too small to really enjoy IMO. Status unknown at this point.
> 
> View attachment 4593418
> 
> 
> <Edit - it looks better in the picture than on my wrist>


To my eyes this watch does not look small on you. Sorry to hear you are not overly excited with it.


----------



## blowfish89

Yes, what's wrong with you Chief ?  Maybe the 44mm Kontiki XXL ?


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Sammygator said:


> To my eyes this watch does not look small on you. Sorry to hear you are not overly excited with it.


Thanks. I think that's the smallest my arm looks. It's usually a little fatter. LOL



blowfish89 said:


> Yes, what's wrong with you Chief ?  Maybe the 44mm Kontiki XXL ?


Don't start. You know I wanted a white watch. 
Plus, there's no way it's worth the $2k+ they want for it.


----------



## blackdot

What a shame, Chief. I take your word that it looks better in the candid pic. Quite a feat. I find most watches look stunning in stock photos, meh in the metal and unappealing in amateur shots. 

FWIW - it looks great to me. Taking into account the distance at which you snapped the pic, the watch isn't too small. Camera closer, and it'd take up more real estate. The dial makes a statement, with plenty of presence, even with a sticker smack dab in the centre. Yet, it's not loud. It suits your skin tone too. Some appear pasty or pink with white. Not you. 

Forearm problem? What problem? I only see the forearm part. You can rock 42mm and still look every bit the gent. It's really refreshing. Don't feel like you need to beef up your timepiece. How can I put this? One of my girl friends is big. She has never gone the baggy clothes route to match her bigness, and when she dresses up, she turns heads. She just refuses to appear ungainly.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Okay. Last post and I stop hijacking this thread. You guys are killing me. LOL. I went back and put it on again with a favorite shirt. I could live with the size. I am losing weight and eventually (I hope) it will look like I'm expecting a watch to look. (Again, the photos make it look bigger due to the wide angle and relatively close focal length.) And it's pretty close now. The bracelet is smaller than I imagined and the lugs are pretty compact. But it certainly looks good, even moreso considering I wear lots of blue and white in the summertime.









I put on my most similar watch for comparison. It's 44 plus the subtle crown guard but much longer (54) and a wider bracelet:









And that's when I was reminded that the Hamilton, for about 40% of the price, feels like a better watch. Better case detail, better bracelet detail. Eterna wins for dial detail. The Eterna has the look I wanted (white with blue, not too dressy) and some better safety/boat-friendly features (essentially safer clasp and better WR) but I don't see where all my money is going except into a design I really like. I remember feeling this way about the Hamilton two years ago. I was worried I'd spent too much money and wasn't in love with it. I actually listed it the day after I received it, but I came around and have bought five more since. Will that happen with the KonTiki (the come-to-like-it part, not the buying-five-more part - my wife would definitely kill me)? I can't be sure. But I think it will end up being a financial decision. It stretches my comfort level and I don't see return for my investment right now. I am going to sleep on it and decide in the morning when they'll have sent me the return instructions.

Thanks everyone for supporting my mental condition! :-d


----------



## Desert

Some nice watches here. 
Mine: Two rare brand new Ltd Ed. 2013 30th Anniversary Casio G-Shock Screw backs. DW-5030-1JR (First in pics) followed by DW-5030C-1JR (Second in pics). The 5030 is based on first G-Shock and is a grail find for me!


----------



## merl

merl said:


> Yep , that one. To see what it does to my LLD, Magrette Dual Time, Blue Helson SD (haha). Should be in fast. NL -> NL


Came in, quite nice.
On my LLD at the moment.


----------



## Kubby

Hey, Chief!I've just shown the Good lady the two pictures, Eterna Vs Hamilton. She immediately preferred the Eterna and said that it looks just fine on your wrist. No worries! I reckon its just a matter of getting used to the slightly Smaller watch. The question that you raise about the Eterna being a valid multiplication of value against the Hamilton is one that only you can reconcile.Good luck.K.


----------



## SteamJ

merl said:


> Came in, quite nice.
> On my LLD at the moment.


Good combo. I'm hoping mine are in shortly.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

That looks cool, merl! What length are those straps? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## merl

ChiefWahoo said:


> That looks cool, merl! What length are those straps?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Thanks!
Cant measure atm but I think it is 125/80


----------



## merl

SteamJ said:


> Good combo. I'm hoping mine are in shortly.


Great, looking forward to your combinations with the blue one.


----------



## EL_GEEk

merl said:


> Came in, quite nice.
> On my LLD at the moment.


That looks awesome Merl. I was going to (still am ?) gonna do the same with my Pleamar.


----------



## merl

EL_GEEk said:


> That looks awesome Merl. I was going to (still am 😛) gonna do the same with my Pleamar.


Thanks! Are we brothers from another mother?


----------



## Maxiumos

Got this omega homage/clone coming in anyone have strap ideas, Im looking for casual?


----------



## ironborn

Maxiumos said:


> Got this omega homage/clone coming in anyone have strap ideas, Im looking for casual?


Man I was sure that was the real thing! Good looking homage!


----------



## DSlocum

I finally found the PERFECT color match leather for my Orient Chrono. It came on a terrible bracelet, slapped the old strap from my Bambino on it, but never cared for the look. Hard to get a good pic, it looks a lot better in person.




























My $23.99 REI special came in. I don't know what to think. Works fine, looks fine, feels... like a toy. The case and bezel are plastic (polymer) and it definitely feels it. The strap on the other hand is nice... long too, which is a plus. As for the color, I think it will grow on me, but even if it doesn't, at that price I can live with it!


----------



## City74

Well this isn't in the mail yet but it's in my cart and was offered it for $250 BNIB.....ugh idk what to do. I wanted another dive watch before buying anything else lol


----------



## krcat79

Timex Expedition Compass! Be here today...along with my Swiss Army Camo Trekker! A couple new toys for our family adventure to Breckenridge, Colorado next week.


----------



## Gazza74

City74 said:


> Well this isn't in the mail yet but it's in my cart and was offered it for $250 BNIB.....ugh idk what to do. I wanted another dive watch before buying anything else lol
> 
> View attachment 4604962


I'd go for it at that price. That's one of Tissot's nicest looking watches (to me).


----------



## SK75

Got this lovely Invicta 8920B in the mail today


----------



## City74

Yea they offered me that or a PRS516 for a really good price I thought


----------



## blowfish89

WatchObsession has a limited edition black/red Hirsch Lucca for sale. I'm quite tempted, even though I have a dark brown one already.


----------



## SteamJ

Admittedly I slightly overpaid for this one but it's absolutely pristine according to the seller and the pictures he sent me and I've wanted a good looking 70's dual crown for my collection again. This one is supposed to be pretty much like new. He overpaid for it in the first place in order to just photograph it for a blog. Fingers are crossed that it's as good as it looks. It's shipping from the UK tomorrow.

















Incidentally this is my last purchase for the year without selling watches first. That in mind I intend to sell 3-6 watches over the next 6 months.


----------



## EL_GEEk

SteamJ said:


> Admittedly I slightly overpaid for this one but it's absolutely pristine according to the seller and the pictures he sent me and I've wanted a good looking 70's dual crown for my collection again. This one is supposed to be pretty much like new. He overpaid for it in the first place in order to just photograph it for a blog. Fingers are crossed that it's as good as it looks. It's shipping from the UK tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 4606234
> 
> 
> View attachment 4606242
> 
> 
> Incidentally this is my last purchase for the year without selling watches first. That in mind I intend to sell 3-6 watches over the next 6 months.


Dude, that looks awesome. Can't wait to see your pics. Nicely done.


----------



## LukeC

SteamJ said:


> Admittedly I slightly overpaid for this one but it's absolutely pristine according to the seller and the pictures he sent me and I've wanted a good looking 70's dual crown for my collection again. This one is supposed to be pretty much like new. He overpaid for it in the first place in order to just photograph it for a blog. Fingers are crossed that it's as good as it looks. It's shipping from the UK tomorrow.
> 
> Incidentally this is my last purchase for the year without selling watches first. That in mind I intend to sell 3-6 watches over the next 6 months.


Looks nice! What's the purpose of the 24 hour markers though? Does it have a GMT hand I'm missing?


----------



## SteamJ

LukeC said:


> Looks nice! What's the purpose of the 24 hour markers though? Does it have a GMT hand I'm missing?


It has the internal rotating bezel you can set against it. A GMT hand would have been nice but I'm a little late to suggest that to them on a 45 year old watch! ;-)


----------



## Warrior4Jah

The Winner I talked about arrived two days ago. Although a croc style leather strap would match nicely, the supplied pleather strap is not very nice. I replaced it with an one piece NATO for now (which looks a bit weird on such a watch), until I can get a decent leather strap. I am pleased though that it kept time very well so far, only loosing about 40 seconds after two days. I need to see if this stays that way.


----------



## spodley

got this coming. missed delivery so not until Monday though... :-(









bad seller pic. Got my fingers crossed it will be as good as I hope!


----------



## blowfish89

blowfish89 said:


> WatchObsession has a limited edition black/red Hirsch Lucca for sale. I'm quite tempted, even though I have a dark brown one already.


Broke down and ordered one. Also received a Di-Modell Rallye today, many thanks to Brandon.


----------



## neurogenesis

neurogenesis said:


> View attachment 4535706
> 
> 
> VSA Cavalry











And here it is. It's been years since VSA used the simple branding "Swiss Army". I prefer it to "Victorinox Swiss Army", so I lucked out. I'm not delighted with the placement of the Swiss Army branding, though. They usually placed it right under the logo. The marketing photos show it right where it is here, though.

Every now and then eBay has a sudden influx of multiple copies of an older model, and this watch showed up in approximately quantity six, from perhaps four sellers. Not sure where these came from as this is obviously very old stock. Mine has the tag still on the strap, but the strap is shaped like the pillow it's been strapped to for years, and it's damaged at one of the lugs, and the case back is scratched, where someone changed the battery. And it came in a scuffed Wenger box.

I only paid $65 for this. Most of the ones available on eBay cost more than that. I think I paid a fair price for a slightly scuffed NOS watch from the "Swiss Army" era.


----------



## James_

Kemmner Harley. And I realised from the description the NOS movement is from my birth year of 1981. All sorts of coolness.


----------



## Desert

SteamJ said:


> I have one of these Zulus coming to try out on my Sinn U1.
> 
> View attachment 4527266


Just what I've been looking for when I get Sinn U1. Also get this Sinn will factory fit an EZM DOMED bezel on my new U1 ! Your taste in watches rocks (I have a Damasko DA34).


----------



## SteamJ

Desert said:


> Just what I've been looking for when I get Sinn U1. Also get this Sinn will factory fit an EZM DOMED bezel on my new U1 ! Your taste in watches rocks (I have a Damasko DA34).


Thanks!

I'd love to see a picture of the end result when you have Sinn do the swap. I have to send my U1 in for a new crystal later in the year so maybe it'll be a good look for me.


----------



## Desert

uvalaw2005 said:


> This beauty, via a killer deal on f29, plus some Stowa flieger straps for versatility:
> 
> View attachment 4227186


SERIOUS congratulations! I went for DA34: Black indices only dial (ala' Sinn 556A), red second sweeper hand. The ultimate minimalist 'Wolf in Sheep's Clothing'. I have hit it on towbars, millions of door jams (I'm big & clumsy, lol). Last incident saw it make mince meat out of my Doctor's aluminium door frame, LOL...! You made the best choice: Most guys seem to go for the black damast coat, but metal finished case can be refinished, damast coat cannot ;-)


----------



## Desert

SteamJ said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'd love to see a picture of the end result when you have Sinn do the swap. I have to send my U1 in for a new crystal later in the year so maybe it'll be a good look for me.


Sure. I will post pics when I get it. I like the domed look. Its more classical, not to mention more expensive to produce as it has to be machined from one whole piece of sapphire glass (See Muhle Glashutte SAR Timer). BTW there is a pic of it on here already. Just google "watch you seek Sinn u1 with domed crystal" and it should come up for you ;-) This is the only guy I know who has had it done and it was for the same reasons as your intending, replacement crystal.

My DA34 1 year old today. Worn daily but my new Casio screwback squares DW-5030 & DW-5030C are currently on wrist time duty! (DA34 pics taken now


----------



## Bradjhomes

(With slightly darker stitching)


----------



## aaronmd

Sterile pvd Parnis milgauss homage. Can't wait!


----------



## Gazza74

That's a gorgeous strap Brad. Where's it from?



Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 4610762
> 
> (With slightly darker stitching)


----------



## whoa

Got this one incoming from a etsy seller.. For my Damasko Da36.. And a buckle from eBay.. Hope I'll like it!


----------



## Monospeed3

My first post! Haha 
Got this coming from the UK. 1986 Seiko 7a38-7190. 
My first watch that's older than me lol.










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

Gazza74 said:


> That's a gorgeous strap Brad. Where's it from?


Steveostraps. Looking forward to seeing if it's as beautiful in real life.


----------



## JNC_1009

Scott6739 said:


> I have this incoming. Tracking shows it arriving Monday. Keeping my fingers crossed ?
> Cheers,
> Scott


That is a beautiful watch. West,in good health v

Sent from my VS810PP using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

Bradjhomes said:


> Steveostraps. Looking forward to seeing if it's as beautiful in real life.


I'd be confident. I bought a strap from Steveo and it was stunning. I might get another soon for one of my Phantoms.


----------



## SteamJ

Two straps arrived on the same day for my Sinn U1. I think I'm going to go with the firehose strap though and save the other for another watch. Very tough choice though. The Zulu is more comfortable but I'm not sure about that style on my wrist. The color is more subdued on the firehose strap but it's really stiff and I don't know how much this type will loosen up.


----------



## Bradjhomes

SteamJ said:


> I'd be confident. I bought a strap from Steveo and it was stunning. I might get another soon for one of my Phantoms.


I've had three from him before. Top quality work.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

I love that NATO, Jason.


----------



## aaronmd

Oops...here comes another


----------



## eblackmo

soviet vintage slava. The pics are the sellers.









and a soviet vintage amphibian. These watches are something a bit different and have a different sort of history. Not overly expensive either.


----------



## Jerry P

I found this Junghans Max Bill homage in a thread on the Affordable Watch Forum. I love the unbranded dial.. In the pictures, the finishing looks pretty good considering the all in price of around $200. It also has a Miyota 9015. I went ahead and ordered it on engtaobao.com. It was a rather convoluted process but I think I succeeded. I'll post pictures when I get it. Cheers.


----------



## CamM77

After seeing so many gorgeous photos and reading all the rave reviews, I've finally decided that it's "Cocktail Time" 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## maxbaris

A black leather strap from Marc and Sons for my recently acquired pilot watch and a NATO strap for my Tissot PRS 516.


----------



## Astraeus

Scuba dude has found the Vnukovo exit?


----------



## DSlocum

Took almost a month, but the new, longer strap is finally here for my Ventura. Adds about an inch, and I am satisfied... No more aftermarket deployant!


----------



## goody2141

Should have one of these coming in, just have to work out shipping details.

not the sellers pic, just random one I found


----------



## m0rt

I'm selling a bunch of straps because I've just bought these...


----------



## ironborn

goody2141 said:


> Should have one of these coming in, just have to work out shipping details.
> 
> not the sellers pic, just random one I found
> 
> View attachment 4624898


Congrats! Good looking citizen!


----------



## asrar.merchant

As always can't wait for it.

And also some JPH straps. They are the best in the world of straps. As they age and become true vintage with wear.


----------



## mikekol

m0rt said:


> I'm selling a bunch of straps because I've just bought these...


Where did you get the last strap (denim)?


----------



## m0rt

mikekol said:


> Where did you get the last strap (denim)?


Ebay merchant the-leather-project


----------



## blowfish89

m0rt said:


> Ebay merchant the-leather-project


Thanks, denim could be the next look for my Stowa 1938.
Considering how much I like straps, I should try to shoot for a Panerai (in the future).


----------



## mikekol

m0rt said:


> Ebay merchant the-leather-project


Thank you!


----------



## m0rt

blowfish89 said:


> Thanks, denim could be the next look for my Stowa 1938.
> Considering how much I like straps, I should just try to save up for a Panerai.


That's what I did


----------



## ChiefWahoo

One of these


----------



## City74

Got the Laco.....and it's for sale lol.


----------



## mike120

..... I'm back, with two watches which I owned before!!! A new batch Maratac Mid Pilot (old dial style) and the lovely Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical. Both brand new, and both a sign that you can't ever escape WISdom!!!


----------



## nitroproof




----------



## Gazza74

nitroproof said:


> View attachment 4638154
> View attachment 4638130


Where's that NATO from? The colors would go great with the blue Pan Europ.


----------



## SteamJ

New arrival from an eBay purchase from a few weeks ago. I don't know if it works yet until I get a new battery to put in it but I'm almost willing to bet it's actually NOS as it's nearly perfect. The bracelet is too small so I'll have to change that (maybe put it on a bund strap) but it all depends on if it works. The seller didn't know but it also went for a reasonable price so I couldn't pass it up. Fingers crossed that it does but I have to wait until the battery arrives.


----------



## lildrgn

This just came in from eBay, used. Got it via BIN because I loved how the watch looked. It was listed as a 47mm and, yow, it's big!

Sweet, soft silicone strap and seemingly decent lume on the hands only.

Date window is a bit small for my weak eyes, but I'm loving the readability of the face otherwise.

For $24.95 shipped, yes please!


----------



## OvrSteer

ChiefWahoo said:


> One of these
> View attachment 4633146


Slow Clap...

A nice VSA chrono is SO on my list.

Until then, I got one of these incoming...









Got a good price on a previously enjoyed model. It's not the closest in design to the Wenger I had that was stolen, but it kinda has the same vibe and I'm hoping it will fill that (mental) hole.


----------



## Desert

SteamJ said:


> Two straps arrived on the same day for my Sinn U1. I think I'm going to go with the firehose strap though and save the other for another watch. Very tough choice though. The Zulu is more comfortable but I'm not sure about that style on my wrist. The color is more subdued on the firehose strap but it's really stiff and I don't know how much this type will loosen up.
> 
> View attachment 4616562
> 
> 
> View attachment 4616570


An interesting and unique choice Jason. You just are one of the pioneers I dreamed for who would further help define the U1 as the classic superwatch is rightfully is!


----------



## nitroproof

*Re: Incoming, what have you got in the mail (part 5)*






Originally Posted by *nitroproof*  















Where's that NATO from? The colors would go great with the blue Pan Europ. ​
*
Where else but AMAZON!*

Amazon.com: Military-Style Nylon Watch Strap - 18mm - Choose From 15 Different Colors, Patterns & Combinations: Home & Kitchen


----------



## DSlocum

lildrgn said:


> This just came in from eBay, used. Got it via BIN because I loved how the watch looked. It was listed as a 47mm and, yow, it's big!
> 
> Sweet, soft silicone strap and seemingly decent lume on the hands only.
> 
> Date window is a bit small for my weak eyes, but I'm loving the readability of the face otherwise.
> 
> For $24.95 shipped, yes please!


Damn, now I have to go and look... it would fit nicely next to that Columbia Urbaneer I just got! Evidently, you got a killer price because the cheapest I can find on the Cornerstone is twice the price! Noice!


----------



## jvingerhoets1

Just bought this for €48,- at a local pawn shop. Probably going to get flipped really soon but we'll see


----------



## ciclismosam

Two new arrivals today, a lovely blue hirsch strap for the zenith, and one of the limited green versions of the Christopher Ward C3 malvern chrono's.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## merl

This one for the MM300


----------



## EL_GEEk

SteamJ said:


> New arrival from an eBay purchase from a few weeks ago. I don't know if it works yet until I get a new battery to put in it but I'm almost willing to bet it's actually NOS as it's nearly perfect. The bracelet is too small so I'll have to change that (maybe put it on a bund strap) but it all depends on if it works. The seller didn't know but it also went for a reasonable price so I couldn't pass it up. Fingers crossed that it does but I have to wait until the battery arrives.
> 
> View attachment 4638746
> 
> 
> View attachment 4638754
> 
> 
> View attachment 4638762
> 
> 
> View attachment 4638770


Very cool looking piece Jason. Enjoy


----------



## EL_GEEk

Today was almost Festivus!!!

4 Aevig Fire Hose straps









Magrette Dual Crown



























Good combo


----------



## merl

EL_GEEk said:


> Today was almost Festivus!!!
> 
> 4 Aevig Fire Hose straps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magrette Dual Crown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good combo


Nice! How does the red one look on the dual time? Can't test myself because my dual time went back and will return next week.


----------



## EL_GEEk

merl said:


> Nice! How does the red one look on the dual time? Can't test myself because my dual time went back and will return next week.


Not bad, but I think the blue's texture is sleeker and suits the watch better. Also I put the red on my Acciona so didn't want the same combo twice.


----------



## EL_GEEk

This day keeps getting better and better... Just got these custom made cork straps from Purtugal.










I also received an phone call from Fed Ex that this is scheduled for delivery tomorrow. (Not my pic)


----------



## SteamJ

EL_GEEk said:


> This day keeps getting better and better... Just got these custom made cork straps from Purtugal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also received an phone call from Fed Ex that this is scheduled for delivery tomorrow. (Not my pic)


Awesome straps! Where did you get them?

I wonder if my Valkyr is coming tomorrow. I might have to call FedEx and see if they have a package for me since I won't be home to receive it. I can pick it up then. I wish Chip sent tracking numbers.

EDIT: I checked the Aevig site and my order still says processing. It hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## blowfish89

Hell yeah big hole rally cork. Good choice.


----------



## merl

EL_GEEk said:


> Not bad, but I think the blue's texture is sleeker and suits the watch better. Also I put the red on my Acciona so didn't want the same combo twice.


Thanks Marcos, the blue indeed looks better


----------



## SteamJ

SteamJ said:


> New arrival from an eBay purchase from a few weeks ago. I don't know if it works yet until I get a new battery to put in it but I'm almost willing to bet it's actually NOS as it's nearly perfect. The bracelet is too small so I'll have to change that (maybe put it on a bund strap) but it all depends on if it works. The seller didn't know but it also went for a reasonable price so I couldn't pass it up. Fingers crossed that it does but I have to wait until the battery arrives.
> 
> View attachment 4638746
> 
> 
> View attachment 4638754
> 
> 
> View attachment 4638762
> 
> 
> View attachment 4638770


I tried getting a battery in Target today but no luck. I ordered one from Amazon. I really hope it works because I love it on this bund strap that I was able to squeeze it onto (18mm lugs and 20mm strap).


----------



## Parkgate

Zeno Offround on its way


----------



## blowfish89

My Aevig red firehose strap also just arrived, and it rocks. Best thing is its not stiff, and you can wear the longer part of the strap reversible as both sides are the same (one side has logo and other doesn't). I wonder if it is waterproof, should be splash-resistant for sure considering the firehose material.


----------



## EL_GEEk

blowfish89 said:


> Hell yeah big hole rally cork. Good choice.


Thanks man. It turned out pretty awesome. Put it on my Pleamar and I like it


----------



## blowfish89

EL_GEEk said:


> Thanks man. It turned out pretty awesome. Put it on my Pleamar and I like it


Looks great, did you specifically ask for a cork strap with the specific pattern? I'm assuming you ordered from the museum? I have one on order (they are slow), and I'm thinking about getting a patterned one instead of a plain one.


----------



## EL_GEEk

blowfish89 said:


> Looks great, did you specifically ask for a cork strap with the specific pattern? I'm assuming you ordered from the museum? I have one on order (they are slow), and I'm thinking about getting a patterned one instead of a plain one.


Yeah, they are from Museo. Besides the brown and honey cork, they have that pattern one available. They are good about customizing. I just send the pics of what I wanted and they made them no problem. If you see their website, you'll see the pattern one.

Yeah, they do take a while. Mine took about 5 weeks from order. I recommend them.


----------



## blowfish89

^Thanks.

My two new straps. The firehose is nice (tapered thickness would have been even better). The camo leather nato is not nice - the leather isn't thin, the rings are too wide and does not sit well on my wrist at all. I'm thinking of cutting off the extra portion to convert this into sort of a zulu strap. Keychain from leftover portion, maybe


----------



## SteamJ

blowfish89 said:


> ^Thanks.
> 
> My two new straps. The firehose is nice (tapered thickness would have been even better). The camo leather nato is not nice - the leather isn't thin, the rings are too wide and does not sit well on my wrist at all. I'm thinking of cutting off the extra portion to convert this into sort of a zulu strap. Keychain from leftover portion, maybe


The firehose strap looks great but there's definitely too much thickness on the NATO so your idea sounds like a good one.


----------



## CuriousBob

blowfish89 said:


> ^Thanks.
> 
> My two new straps. The firehose is nice (tapered thickness would have been even better). The camo leather nato is not nice - the leather isn't thin, the rings are too wide and does not sit well on my wrist at all. I'm thinking of cutting off the extra portion to convert this into sort of a zulu strap. Keychain from leftover portion, maybe


I have the same camo nato and I have the same complaints. It has been sitting in my drawer for over a month now while I figure out what to do with it. I bought it for my green INOX, an already chunky watch. On this strap it feels like it is an inch off of my wrist. Good ideas for what to do with it. Mine was too expensive to just sit in a drawer forever.


----------



## blowfish89

CuriousBob said:


> I have the same camo nato and I have the same complaints. It has been sitting in my drawer for over a month now while I figure out what to do with it. I bought it for my green INOX, an already chunky watch. On this strap it feels like it is an inch off of my wrist. Good ideas for what to do with it. Mine was too expensive to just sit in a drawer forever.


Yes, its too expensive to not get used. I am regretting getting this one a bit (likely got carried away when I found that a camo leather nato existed) but I'll just take my scissors and cut it. It has a canvas backing which makes it thick and not so bendy. I ordered a washed canvas strap from Strapcode in the same order which I really like.


----------



## CuriousBob

I'm going to try the same on mine because I do really like the strap, just not how how it wears.


----------



## blowfish89

CuriousBob said:


> I'm going to try the same on mine because I do really like the strap, just not how how it wears.


Still not perfect but much more wearable now.
Snip snip.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Got my new Steel Carbon strap from BradyStraps today, so I've swapped out the factory bracelet on my SRP629 for the strap plus a spare deployment clasp I had.

Pretty happy with the outcome, and wife goes 'ooh that looks nice' so that's a plus!


----------



## mkt3000

I decided to cash in some Amazon and Paypal gift cards I had, and among other shopping, I got these three.

Swatch Sistem51 Cream. Should arrive tomorrow.









Hamilton Khaki Field Green Mechanical. Wouldn't ship to PR, so I'll pick it up at my house in Florida later this month.








Swatch GG216 Limeade. Wouldn't ship to PR, so I'll pick it up at my house in Florida later this month.


----------



## beached

44mm Parnis GMT:


----------



## EL_GEEk

From Netherlands to NYC in 24hrs. This thing is gorgeous.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

ChiefWahoo said:


> One of these
> View attachment 4633146


Aaaaand. . .it's even better in person. Those lugs. . .wow. And much more solid than I expected.









On a side note. . .when you mention in your sale that it includes all links, please look to see that it includes all PINS. I have twice in the last month received a string of links but no one understands that if you have four links, you need more than the three pins that hold them together! o|


----------



## Bradjhomes

EL_GEEk said:


> This day keeps getting better and better... Just got these custom made cork straps from Purtugal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also received an phone call from Fed Ex that this is scheduled for delivery tomorrow. (Not my pic)


That third strap is awesome!


----------



## EL_GEEk

Bradjhomes said:


> That third strap is awesome!


Thanks Brad. I'm very Happy how it turned out. I put it on my Pleamar for now


----------



## CuriousBob

blowfish89 said:


> Still not perfect but much more wearable now.
> Snip snip.


Looks better already. Shave that little nub off and call it a day. I'm going to do mine tomorrow while I am home on bed rest bored out of my mind.


----------



## CuriousBob

I have been putting off buying this Airboss for a few months now. I have been looking for a nice watch to wear for my daughter's baptism this coming Sunday but didn't want to spend money on a dress watch I would never really get the opportunity to wear with my work and play clothes. I love Hamilton's Jazzmaster line but thought this would be a more versatile and a better buy. I am a metal fabricator by trade and wear the only suit I own maybe once every 2-3 years when somebody kicks or gets hitched. So why not get what I really wanted anyway and can wear whenever.

Some may cringe at the fact that this will be worn with a suit but hey, I am covered with tattoos from my neck to my feet and look funny enough in a suit to begin with so I doubt anyone is really going to notice the watch being too casual. Plus I've never cared much about what other people thought anyway. Thanks for reading my novel.


----------



## krmarq2015

Blue Ray from Island Watch. Been wanting one and <$100 pushed me over the edge. Pic from seller.


----------



## Toh

Payment made for this!








(Picture taken from Minotto Marina's FB)


----------



## Rocky_MTN

My first watch purchase in nine months, and my first Seiko. I've been looking for a sporty blue dial watch to wear with jeans and shorts, but didn't want to spend too much as I plan to soon purchase something special for myself as a reward for accepting a great new employment position recently.










Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Astraeus

Да!


----------



## Nic1930

I've loved this watch for ages, it's my birthday next week so I figured "what the hell!" .... It's on it's way!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

Toh said:


> Payment made for this!
> 
> View attachment 4666946
> 
> (Picture taken from Minotto Marina's FB)


Congrats! Lovely watch, I came very close to getting one, but chickened out in the end. I also stopped visiting that Panerai homage thread after that. Let me know how you like it. The packaging is incredible, but I don't like the mineral crystal.


----------



## Toh

Thanks! I first enquired about this watch in May but didn't follow through... a visit to Panerai homage thread yesterday reignited the 'want'... 

The mineral crystal was also a point i was considering but it's stated as Hardlex mineral crystal, so i'm assuming it's the same crystal as my Blumo. So far, no problem with it.



blowfish89 said:


> Congrats! Lovely watch, I came very close to getting one, but chickened out in the end. I also stopped visiting that Panerai homage thread after that. Let me know how you like it. The packaging is incredible, but I don't like the mineral crystal.


----------



## City74

Couldn't pass up 6 payments of $20.89 and 0% interest for this one...I needed a fill in diver anyways until I decide which "better grade" one I want. This should do nicely


----------



## CamM77

CamM77 said:


> After seeing so many gorgeous photos and reading all the rave reviews, I've finally decided that it's "Cocktail Time"


Shipped on Monday and arrived this afternoon. Experience dealing with seiyajapan.com was great - highly recommend them! :-!

I'll admit to having been slightly befuddled by the deployment clasp to begin with (as this is my first watch with such a contraption), but now that it's all sorted I couldn't be happier with the purchase!! Have to echo what everyone generally says about this watch - photos really don't do it justice!!

I know not everyone will agree with this, but I'm wearing it right now with jeans and a casual shirt and I don't think it looks at all out of place. In fact, I reckon the "Cocktail Time" could well be equally at home with jeans and a shirt as it is with a dinner suit.


----------



## TimeDilation

SEIKO SKX009J1
My first Seiko... 
Can't wait, it will fit nicely into my collection. My Zulu straps are waiting!


----------



## cuica

Don't have an ana-digi right now and won an auction (new) on one like these:


----------



## City74

Just found this BNIB for $41.95 shipped on the bay....bought them out lol. They only had 2 so keep one and sell one


----------



## DC guy

These sweet gold hardware NATOs arrived today. My vintage watches should get a lot more wrist time now!


----------



## JamesWWIII

My Aevig firehose straps arrived today, and I put them on my Orients...









These straps are _stiff_, but hopefully putting them in my watch box wrapped around pillows will give them some shape.


----------



## City74

Couldn't pass up $111 shipped from JcPenney


----------



## Barn0081

I've been after a OCW-T400TG-1AJF for ages now and managed to find this one recently.

Not in perfect condition, the bezel has a few scratches, but the crystal is in perfect condition and everything works,so yaaay


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Rocky_MTN said:


> My first watch purchase in nine months, and my first Seiko. I've been looking for a sporty blue dial watch to wear with jeans and shorts, but didn't want to spend too much as I plan to soon purchase something special for myself as a reward for accepting a great new employment position recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk


Excellent choice.. You won't regret it


----------



## Marctan

City74 said:


> Couldn't pass up 6 payments of $20.89 and 0% interest for this one...I needed a fill in diver anyways until I decide which "better grade" one I want. This should do nicely


Where do you buy watches on installments and 0% interest ?

Edit: saw your other post on F74. Evine thanks ~


----------



## DSlocum

Marctan said:


> Where do you buy watches on installments and 0% interest ?
> 
> Edit: saw your other post on F74. Evine thanks ~


Evine.com


----------



## DSlocum

One of two that should arrive today from the Amazon sale the other day.

I wanted a summer watch... something loud and obnoxious for the beach.. I do live in Miami after all. Something bright red, green, orange, yellow...

This is obnoxious, no? I already have a black Limousine that I liked, so for $40 or so, I figured this would fit the bill.


----------



## EL_GEEk

I've always been curious about the Love for the Mako. Got a good deal on Prime Day.

I have to say, I like it more than I thought. I guess I have a new beater...


----------



## City74

I couldnt resist....took me back to my childhood watching this show....$8 on original card and unopened. SO COOL!!!!


----------



## JamesWWIII

City74 said:


> I couldnt resist....took me back to my childhood watching this show....$8 on original card and unopened. SO COOL!!!!
> View attachment 4682346


With the current flap over _any_ depiction of the Confederate flag in this country, wearing that watch might be viewed by some as a hate crime.


----------



## mikekol

EL_GEEk said:


> I've always been curious about the Love for the Mako. Got a good deal on Prime Day.
> 
> I have to say, I like it more than I thought. I guess I have a new beater...


Wait until you see the blue variant!  Great pick up! $99 on bracelet and new.


----------



## The Watcher

JamesWWIII said:


> With the current flap over _any_ depiction of the Confederate flag in this country, wearing that watch might be viewed by some as a hate crime.


it might be easier on you to leave flag controversies off a watch board...just sayin'


----------



## EL_GEEk

mikekol said:


> Wait until you see the blue variant!  Great pick up! $99 on bracelet and new.


I've seen it, I just have a few too many blue divers.


----------



## DSlocum

No 2 arrived!

Lately I have been looking at my collection and wondering what is missing. One that came to mind as the watch equivalent of the ladies's LBD... Little Black Dress. Every woman has one.

Now, I am normally not the Tuxedo kind of guy, but there are times when I want to take the wife out somewhere special, and wanted a Tuxedo watch... something simple, understated, something that would not look out of place with a Tux.

A dive watch, no matter what the fanatics say, is not appropriate... so, enter the LBW.. Little Black Watch. A thin, simple 3-hander with no bling and classic style.



















I won't wear it often, since I dress like this, but it fills a niche


----------



## guspech750

My Orient Mako USA arrived yesterday. Hurrayeeeeeeeeee for me.























































Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.

DTR + 4.10's + Eaton swap = Wreeeeeeeeeeeeeeedom


----------



## The Watcher

DSlocum said:


> I won't wear it often, since I dress like this, but it fills a niche


love the combo - and the breaking bad style hat! |>

i do khakis and casual/polos a lot, and live in a similar, sunny climate as you (california) so having light/casual, different style watches is a big part of the wardrobe


----------



## The Watcher

guspech750 said:


> My Orient Mako USA arrived yesterday. Hurrayeeeeeeeeee for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.
> 
> DTR + 4.10's + Eaton swap = Wreeeeeeeeeeeeeeedom


finally - someone shows with a white mako usa on the wrist - i'd love to get one but already have a white orient thresher - mainly to get the updated bracelet with solid links and sapphire. (still not 100% sure that this bracelet will also fit the orient ray, but that would be one of the main reasons for pulling the trigger.)


----------



## Parkgate

Arrived today, Zeno Carre OS Pilot Handwinder 3558, caliber Unitas 6497.....well pleased!!


----------



## mpreston

Thought this might be a good addition to my divers. Baby tuna (or tuna monster) to go along with my OM and SKA035. This should be interesting when it gets here Tuesday.


----------



## orangenSaft

Imagine the bracelet on the orange model - pretty excited. Uncharacteristically, its been awhile since I had an orange watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IslandCop

I still have the exact model on the right, be wearing it all summer!


----------



## took

Did a trade here on WUS and this should arrive Monday! Stoked as it will be my first Omega









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz

Excellent quality. A Mako on a bracelet that you can actually use! And lume that lasts all night! Very happy with this watch.


----------



## Keithcozz

Nic1930 said:


> I've loved this watch for ages, it's my birthday next week so I figured "what the hell!" .... It's on it's way!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Damn, that's a good-looking G-shock! Just remember to be very careful, as G's are very fragile


----------



## SK75

This lovely TAG Heuer Formula 1 







should arrive some time next week. As always with me when ordering a good watch, minutes seem like hours.
Edit: Was just informed that the estimated arrival Date is Friday the 24th. That's gonna be a long week.


----------



## Nic1930

Keithcozz said:


> Damn, that's a good-looking G-shock! Just remember to be very careful, as G's are very fragile


It's a beauty, I've had my eye on one for ages! Probably the first watch I've bought mail order that I'm not worried about getting damaged in the post!!!

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## smitdavi

Got a few things coming: Seiko Spork, Sinn 356, and a Stowa Marine. Sold a bunch of unused things around the house to fund this little buying spree.


----------



## blackdot




----------



## Gazza74

There's a somewhat interesting story behind this one that I'll write a separate thread on, but this arrived today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo

blackdot said:


>


Great watch, but isn't that going to dwarf your wrist?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## DSlocum

A long time ago, in a galaxy far..er.. um.. I mean, a while back I evinced an interest in acquiring one of these, but folks here advised me to keep an eye out at local ADs because they were often on sale.

I have checked every time I get drug to that particular mall, and no dice... until today!

TA-DAA! $25!


----------



## City74

Gazza74 said:


> There's a somewhat interesting story behind this one that I'll write a separate thread on, but this arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have always liked some of those Zeppelins plus it's a cool name &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## Jpstepancic

Heuer 300slr. Needed something brown and racey. Next up will be a diver for sure this time. Thinking the Kalmar.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazza74

Very nice! Where from?



Jpstepancic said:


> Heuer 300slr. Needed something brown and racey. Next up will be a diver for sure this time. Thinking the Kalmar.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Barn0081

Torture .......

Tag arrived today..........Watch stuck in customs..........Urghhhh o|


----------



## Keithcozz

Barn0081 said:


> Torture .......
> 
> Tag arrived today..........Watch stuck in customs..........Urghhhh o|
> 
> View attachment 4694122


Just the tags? What kind of mind-f--k is that?


----------



## Jpstepancic

Gazza74 said:


> Very nice! Where from?


Ebay. I've learned that I will never pay for a brand new watch ever again. As long as your patient, you'll find what you're looking for. And score much better deals than brand new. Now I have to delete it from May saved searches and add something new lol


----------



## Gazza74

Cheers! Patience is key with eBay, that's for sure. Enjoy the awesome watch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironborn

CuriousBob said:


> I have been putting off buying this Airboss for a few months now. I have been looking for a nice watch to wear for my daughter's baptism this coming Sunday but didn't want to spend money on a dress watch I would never really get the opportunity to wear with my work and play clothes. I love Hamilton's Jazzmaster line but thought this would be a more versatile and a better buy. I am a metal fabricator by trade and wear the only suit I own maybe once every 2-3 years when somebody kicks or gets hitched. So why not get what I really wanted anyway and can wear whenever.
> 
> Some may cringe at the fact that this will be worn with a suit but hey, I am covered with tattoos from my neck to my feet and look funny enough in a suit to begin with so I doubt anyone is really going to notice the watch being too casual. Plus I've never cared much about what other people thought anyway. Thanks for reading my novel.


I don't think that will look out of place with a suit at all. Especially not in such a joyful occasion as a baptism. Congratulations, enjoy, and wear it in good health!


----------



## Barn0081

Keithcozz said:


> Just the tags? What kind of mind-f--k is that?


don't panic lol, it's as planned


----------



## SteamJ

SteamJ said:


> New arrival from an eBay purchase from a few weeks ago. I don't know if it works yet until I get a new battery to put in it but I'm almost willing to bet it's actually NOS as it's nearly perfect. The bracelet is too small so I'll have to change that (maybe put it on a bund strap) but it all depends on if it works. The seller didn't know but it also went for a reasonable price so I couldn't pass it up. Fingers crossed that it does but I have to wait until the battery arrives.
> 
> View attachment 4638746
> 
> 
> View attachment 4638754
> 
> 
> View attachment 4638762
> 
> 
> View attachment 4638770











The battery arrived and the watch works!


----------



## blackdot

Jpstepancic said:


> Heuer 300slr. Needed something brown and racey. Next up will be a diver for sure this time. Thinking the Kalmar.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sweet!


----------



## Jpstepancic

Thanks should have wrist shots by next weekend.


----------



## Jtragic

Got my second invoice for my green Vrat Concept so I assume that's finally shipping. Plus I worked a deal for this on the bay.


----------



## mike120

.... and to compliment the two new watches incoming, $70 worth of straps from NatoStrapCo. The boss lady told me I needed to sell a watch, but she didn't tell me what to do with the proceeds :-d:-d:-d:-d!!!


----------



## MEzz

very true, as long as you are ready to walk away from a bad deal. Used watches are priced all over the place.


Jpstepancic said:


> Ebay. I've learned that I will never pay for a brand new watch ever again. As long as your patient, you'll find what you're looking for. And score much better deals than brand new. Now I have to delete it from May saved searches and add something new lol


----------



## MEzz

Amazon prime day , warehouse deal Blumo arrived. First pic , betters ones to follow.







I have bought 3 amazon warehouse watches so far, all looked like completly new to me, the only issue was a dead battery in one.( yes, I bought a battery operated watch , but it is a cool braun digital , so there  )


----------



## ChiefWahoo

I am about to pull the trigger on a blue Sumo after two years of thinking it's not "blue enough" and then you post yours that looks black. LOL It's hard to tell what shade they are.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## krmarq2015

krmarq2015 said:


> Blue Ray from Island Watch. Been wanting one and <$100 pushed me over the edge. Pic from seller.
> 
> View attachment 4666042


landed. love it. strap change coming tomorrow.


----------



## savedbythebell

An update , I received my Junghans Max bill hand wind, but it was just to small, and I do enjoy a small dress watch but I returned it. So I finally got to try on the Chronoscope in Frankfurt airport and its fits beautiful, online pictures make it look very large, its by no means small but its very elegant. Ordered this online on the mesh....


----------



## blowfish89

savedbythebell said:


> An update , I received my Junghans Max bill hand wind, but it was just to small, and I do enjoy a small dress watch but I returned it. So I finally got to try on the Chronoscope in Frankfurt airport and its fits beautiful, online pictures make it look very large, its by no means small but its very elegant. Ordered this online on the mesh....


Congratulations, that is the best white dial chronograph south of 2.5k, and I agree that watches wear smaller in person many times when the pics look quite big. Everyone told me the Frederique Constant Slimline Moonphase was too big because it was a 42mm dress watch, but it wore nicely on the wrist with space to spare. Same for the 46mm Oris Aquis.


----------



## savedbythebell

'All dial' watches are very tricky to judge unless you try them on, most pictures you see of this model are close up with no reference to wrist size, fyi my wrist is just about 7 - 7.25 max. The Chronoscope has very short lugs also which helps.


----------



## blowfish89

savedbythebell said:


> 'All dial' watches are very tricky to judge unless you try them on, most pictures you see of this model are close up with no reference to wrist size, fyi my wrist is just about 7 - 7.25 max. The Chronoscope has very short lugs also which helps.


All Junghans domed crystal watches are like that. The 38mm case Max Bill has a lug-to-lug of 40mm ;-)


----------



## blowfish89

And my LE Hirsch Lucca also arrived.


----------



## goody2141

MEzz said:


> Amazon prime day , warehouse deal Blumo arrived. First pic , betters ones to follow.
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4698842&d=1437291962"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> I have bought 3 amazon warehouse watches so far, all looked like completly new to me, the only issue was a dead battery in one.( yes, I bought a battery operated watch , but it is a cool braun digital , so there  )


If you don't like it, I'll gladly buy it off of you.


----------



## Level.5x

Ordered a Steinhart Ocean Vintage Red direct from Steinhart. A black and olive green NATO for it from Island Watch.

Ordered a Planet Orient from Island Watch as well. A little disappointed that strap options are extremely limiting due to the case lugs(from what I've read) but love the look and Power Reserve. I'm currently building my own watch winder so I'd like to measure the winding in real time AND see if it will fully wind the watch. I'm having trouble getting my SNK809 fully wound on it. Just a fair trade-off for the lack of strap options I suppose.

And lastly, ordered 2 leather bands for my Melbourne Watch Co.'s Flinders. I really like the brown leather band w/ white contrast stitching it came with and I'd like to preserve it so I'm buying these to put early mileage on first. 

Photos courtesy of Watches and Affordable Quality Timepieces on Sale | Island Watch and Steinhart Watches - fine exclusive timepieces


----------



## arktika1148




----------



## sduford

arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 4708066


What's the lug to lug on that one?

Sent from my SM-E700M using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie48

arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 4708066


That wrist watch looks like it was given to much Botox!


----------



## DSlocum

I have been wanting one of these since I first saw them, and finally got one thanks to another WUS bwperdue!










Only... I never realized it was so small ... Oh well, if I don't like it, the wife just might!


----------



## blowfish89

DSlocum said:


> I have been wanting one of these since I first saw them, and finally got one thanks to another WUS bwperdue!
> Only... I never realized it was so small ... Oh well, if I don't like it, the wife just might!


How many cushion cases are you gonna buy ?


----------



## IPA

Have been wondering why I never pulled the trigger on this one. Yesterday I did:


----------



## blowfish89

IPA said:


> Have been wondering why I never pulled the trigger on this one. Yesterday I did:


I am, this.. close.


----------



## nicksi

I guess I will keep the Seiko love train going!

Quarter sales bonus helped me get this bad boy.


----------



## DSlocum

blowfish89 said:


> How many cushion cases are you gonna buy ?


Um.... I don't know. More? *shrug*


----------



## SteamJ

En route and arriving on Thursday.


----------



## DSlocum

IPA said:


> Have been wondering why I never pulled the trigger on this one. Yesterday I did:


I really like them, and I like the Alpinist, but they are really too small for me (like the new Timex grr....) and I have finally gotten my wife interested in watches. She has already taken two, bought two, and they would end up on HER wrist instead of mine!


----------



## IPA

DSlocum said:


> I really like them, and I like the Alpinist, but they are really too small for me (like the new Timex grr....) and I have finally gotten my wife interested in watches. She has already taken two, bought two, and they would end up on HER wrist instead of mine!


I haven´t seen any of the SARBs in real life, but the Cocktail Time has intrigued me ever since it was released and I knew that I was going to own it one day. I "needed" to replace a watch I just flipped and thought "what the hell, I might just get it now". I guess it wears similar to the Visodate (which I found nice, but boring), a perfect size for me. I am afraid that my GF will steal it, though


----------



## sduford

IPA said:


> Have been wondering why I never pulled the trigger on this one. Yesterday I did:


My favourite SARB. I will own one some day.


----------



## mpreston

Well it arrive a day early (yeah Amazon) and I was pleasantly surprised by how much I liked it straight out of the box. Sized the bracelet and I think it fits perfectly and it is the perfect size and weight (not as big as I thought it would be). I think this will be one of my top three watches...between the Orange Monster, the brass SharkDiver and this beauty. I'm glad I didn't get the black bezel with yellow hands after looking at the details of the all steel version. I'm a happy camper  Now I got to sell off some watches to pay for this one!


----------



## blowfish89

That's it. No more straps for a month.


----------



## eblackmo

this stuff


----------



## MEzz

In the air, a chinese no name "microbrand" , miyota 9015, 38.5 mm


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Recently had 2x Tisell watches arrive - Sun & Moon, and Skeleton.

Put them on a Fluco 'London' and Fluco 'Amerika' respectively.

Many more pics / details shots in the Tisell thread : https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/tise...more-widely-known-1825810-9.html#post18313986


----------



## James_




----------



## SteamJ

James_ said:


>


I love that model and I would have one too if it wasn't quartz. Stunning though. Congrats!


----------



## City74

N


James_ said:


>


That is WAY cool!!!!!!!


----------



## Jtragic

DSlocum said:


> I have been wanting one of these since I first saw them, and finally got one thanks to another WUS bwperdue!
> 
> Only... I never realized it was so small ... Oh well, if I don't like it, the wife just might!


It's not so bad. If you like it ,Try putting it on a notched band maybe 2-4mm wider than the current one and see how it wears then. My wrist is a similar size to yours and that helps me wear some smaller case watches. Or a bund..


----------



## James_

Quartz is good man. Everyone needs a quartz in their collection surely?



SteamJ said:


> I love that model and I would have one too if it wasn't quartz. Stunning though. Congrats!


----------



## City74

Got two of these from Fedex today....nicer then I thought they would be. Gonna keep 1 and flip the other


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

James_ said:


> Quartz is good man. Everyone needs a quartz in their collection surely?


----------



## ironborn

BlackrazorNZ said:


> View attachment 4726810


Not even a Grand Seiko? Silly comment.


----------



## DSlocum

Got the perfect nato in for a bastardizing project!

A couple of months ago I got a Croton Chronomaster on a good eBay deal. The reason the price was so cheap was that the bracelet (very cool, art deco look) was missing some screws.

After searching around, even contacting Croton, I found that the screw were made of Unobtanium, and that there was no hope for the bracelet. I even checked with 4 different watch repair shops and no one had screws of the right type or size from some other brand.

This left me with a problem, since the bracelet and watch were a matched pair and a standard strap would not fit at all.

Rather than just junk the watch and write off my (small) loss, I figured I had nothing to lose so... I took a dremel tool and some small diamond finishing files to proprietary lugs.

Unfortunately, it didn't occur to me to take pics of the process, but by cutting away some of the material and smoothing with the files, I was able to fit a regular nato, though I have to insert the pins rather than thread the strap.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

ironborn said:


> Not even a Grand Seiko? Silly comment.


Not even a Grand Seiko.


----------



## James_

BlackrazorNZ said:


> View attachment 4726810





ironborn said:


> Not even a Grand Seiko? Silly comment.


Probably my comment that was silly. I know not everyone likes quartz. I think it's a fascinating technology. I think some watches suit being a quartz and the PRS 40 IMO does suit it. But it's weird seeing something like a C Ward Trident quartz, or even a Seiko diver quartz. Just doesn't sit right with me.


----------



## SteamJ

James_ said:


> Probably my comment that was silly. I know not everyone likes quartz. I think it's a fascinating technology. I think some watches suit being a quartz and the PRS 40 IMO does suit it. But it's weird seeing something like a C Ward Trident quartz, or even a Seiko diver quartz. Just doesn't sit right with me.


Quartz is definitely an important technology but it just doesn't resonate with me like a mechanical movement does. That Smith piece looks fantastic and probably looks better as a quartz piece than it would as a mechanical one due to how thin it it.


----------



## blowfish89

I don't mind thin dress watches without a second hand, like a Cartier Tank (even in precious metal) being quartz. I can't see the movement or the second hand, so no difference in my view. Same for watches difficult to set like moon phases and perpetual calendars.


----------



## James_

20 pages of quartz vs mechanical...


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

I'm not wanting to turn this into a Quartz-vs-Mechanical match - my somewhat facetious 'Nope' was in reference to my personal watch taste - me personally , I'm totally disinterested in quartz watches, since my interest in watches came from getting interested in the 'old school' nature of mechanicals. To the point where it could be the most gorgeous watch in the world for the best price ever, but if it's quartz, I just close the tab.

I'm not interested in mechanical watches because they're watches, I'm interested in mechanical watches because they're mechanical. Ergo, no mechanical = not interested. If I cared about accuracy, I'd look at my phone that syncs with the nearest atomic clock every 15 mins.

Nothing to do with the old stupid 'quartz = lack of soul' comment - watches don't have souls - but for me, whether they tell the time is a secondary function, and almost irrelevant. Essentially, I wear watches as mechanical man jewelery 

YMMV as always


----------



## Level.5x

DSlocum said:


> Got the perfect nato in for a bastardizing project!
> 
> A couple of months ago I got a Croton Chronomaster on a good eBay deal. The reason the price was so cheap was that the bracelet (very cool, art deco look) was missing some screws.
> 
> After searching around, even contacting Croton, I found that the screw were made of Unobtanium, and that there was no hope for the bracelet. I even checked with 4 different watch repair shops and no one had screws of the right type or size from some other brand.
> 
> This left me with a problem, since the bracelet and watch were a matched pair and a standard strap would not fit at all.
> 
> Rather than just junk the watch and write off my (small) loss, I figured I had nothing to lose so... I took a dremel tool and some small diamond finishing files to proprietary lugs.
> 
> Unfortunately, it didn't occur to me to take pics of the process, but by cutting away some of the material and smoothing with the files, I was able to fit a regular nato, though I have to insert the pins rather than thread the strap.


Okay...that dial is trippin me out. Very cool dial.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## DBeans27

Bought these two today. Had been eyeing the Hamilton for a loooong time. The seiko was an impulse buy. I have NATO plans for it.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

I love the white Hammy Pilot. I can't wait to see some real-world pics. I suspect it's hard to get a good representation of that dial. I find the same with my grey Pilot. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpstepancic

I need to get myself another Hamilton. I had the grey dial with the brown strap. Miss it. I'm looking on eBay everyday.


----------



## Perdendosi

An arrival yesterday!







(Who doesn't need beer when opening a new watch? In this case, it was a Boulevard Tank 7... a gorgeous sour-y yeasy farmhouse)








(Sorry for the potato quality...my family was watching TV and turned down the lights...I couldn't miss both the comedy special we were watching and the chance to do an unboxing!)








I love the personally-signed letter! (Even if it is no longer signed by Chris himself.)









The inner box is the best I've owned. Better than Hamilton, Damasko, and many others. It's soft, supple leather (perhaps suede). You just want to cradle it in your hands.









Boom! And there it is -- my Nearly-New C5! 
I can find no flaws, and I got it on last months' sale for the low price of 308 Eur including shipping!









Yowza look at that dial! It's this beautiful smoky blue. I was guessing that it would be darker and perhaps a little more saturated, but I actually like this shade better. It's powerful yet subtle. It'll work great with any black-toned dressier outfit that I come up with.

A quick comparison with my L&H Acionna. You can see how the blues compare.








Mine has an ETA 2824, rather than the Sellita, and it's decorated very nicely.








It's all polished (which I'm sure will attract scuffs and scratches, but that will just add to its character) and I really dig this very small bevel at the top of the case, to match the screw-in caseback on the bottom. Adds a nice bit of elegance.








...And a wristshot this morning








The fit is just perfectly on my 7" wrist. ... Except for the leather strap, which is too long, even though I ordered the regular length. 
Readability seems great so far, even with the stick hands, in every light. 
If I had one critique, it's that the date window is just a hair too small -- parts of the numbers on larger dates -- like todays -- get cut off by it. But that is made up for by the chrome outline around the window. Only, it's not a common outline on top of the cutout -- the cutout itself appears to be angled in, and the chrome accent is _on_ that angled cutout. Kind of hard to describe. I need to get the good camera out soon and take a few pictures of it.

I'm so impressed. It will be my go-to dress piece from now on. It's certainly less flashy and more elegant than a Cocktail Time (another bluish dress watch that I used to own). While I still miss the Cocktail Time's textured dial, I prefer the CW overall, as it feels more appropriate in more situations.


----------



## Toh

My Minotto Marina arrived this morning! was busy at work so was only able to take some pics on the way home...














happy to know that it fits my 7 inch wrist (i think)
Love the matte dial and gold hands
Handwinding is smooth and the crown screws down nicely
The strap is nice and soft







Nice watch box too!

Those are the observations so far... very happy with it!
The missus likes it too by the way, which is a bonus! :-d


----------



## 9sse

Not exactly in the mail, but I just picked up this for around 250$(NOK 2000). 15-16 years old according to the seller, and a few nicks and scratches but seems to be in pretty good condition. Hopefully it keeps good time, he said it gained about a minute in a week.


----------



## zak3737

I have a Breitling B50 Cockpit on the way, Full Titanium with Blue Face, - in memory of my Father who was a lifelong Pilot. Pretty certain its a keeper, once I have chance to try/feel/play with it, and even though my wrist is only 7.5, I'm used to large watches, so lightweight Titanium should be a breeze.


----------



## omnix

I just ordered one of these! I've been desperately wanting a blue dive styled watch, and this does the trick! It looks fantastic, can't wait to get it. Also ordered a dark blue NATO strap to go with it. I wanted it to be a more casual alternative to my Orient Ray.

Picture pulled from the internets.


----------



## goody2141

Citizen AN0880-57E landed

my pic


Blumo incoming

sellers pic


----------



## SteamJ

Arrived today. It's smaller than I go for but I'm still enjoying it so far.


----------



## Level.5x

SteamJ said:


> Arrived today. It's smaller than I go for but I'm still enjoying it so far.
> 
> View attachment 4740010


With the Aevig firehose strap too? NICE!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft

I've been wanting a proper dress watch and just pulled the trigger on a Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic.







Photo stolen from Google


----------



## 9sse

9sse said:


> Not exactly in the mail, but I just picked up this for around 250$(NOK 2000). 15-16 years old according to the seller, and a few nicks and scratches but seems to be in pretty good condition. Hopefully it keeps good time, he said it gained about a minute in a week.


Well it have only gained 2-3 seconds in 16 hours, so I think I made a very good deal.


----------



## City74

I had the vintage Casio itch this morning after reading a thread on here so got both of these coming thanks to Amazon....$26 shipped and can't wait for them to get here Saturday


----------



## City74

$75 shipped on Amazon.....I couldn't resist. Ok that's it, it's 6:00 am EST and I bought 3 watches already. I gotta stop


----------



## DC guy

wow how did you get that? orange mako on rubber is $108.50 when i look it up on amazon.


----------



## DC guy

oops i forgot to share my new arrival from uzbekistan... raketa copernicus with cccp logo


----------



## City74

DC guy said:


> wow how did you get that? orange mako on rubber is $108.50 when i look it up on amazon.


There was a coupon code mentioned earlier to save 30% on this watch...30FORFALL


----------



## DSlocum

A couple of days ago I got a watch I had been wanting for a while... but didn't realize how small it was. 38mm at the widest point.










Wife decided it wasn't her style, then JTragic suggested a notched band... but I think this solution is even better.



















I think I'll keep it!


----------



## SteamJ

DSlocum said:


> A couple of days ago I got a watch I had been wanting for a while... but didn't realize how small it was. 38mm at the widest point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wife decided it wasn't her style, then JTragic suggested a notched band... but I think this solution is even better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll keep it!


Definitely the way to go. It looks good. I just did the same thing with a Benrus I picked up that I love but is slightly too small.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nic1930

So today, this finally arrived!  
I couldn't be happier!!!





















Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironborn

Steel G-Shock? Looks good!


----------



## SteamJ

Look what was waiting for me when I got home.










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic

DSlocum said:


> A couple of days ago I got a watch I had been wanting for a while... but didn't realize how small it was. 38mm at the widest point.
> 
> Wife decided it wasn't her style, then JTragic suggested a notched band... but I think this solution is even better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll keep it!


*
See, everything is Better on a Bund...*

This was my solution too.


----------



## blowfish89

BOOM, I'm done.


----------



## goody2141

DSlocum said:


> A couple of days ago I got a watch I had been wanting for a while... but didn't realize how small it was. 38mm at the widest point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wife decided it wasn't her style, then JTragic suggested a notched band... but I think this solution is even better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll keep it!


I believe Vostok Amphibia bezels fit on these. So I assume you could probably get one of the bezels and get a seiko insert of your choice.

I can't find pics, I'm pretty sure Zilladon did this, just popped a stock amphibian bezel on there. So I imagine a after market one would fit.

I thought about doing it with the timex I had, but then decided not to sink the money in to it.


----------



## vzan

Got a new Bagelsport, ordered 2 months ago.















I like bracelets, but this one was too low quality, screws didn't came off and coudn't remove the links to resize it, so I changed it for a leather strap.


----------



## Yellowwatch

Can wait for this... Should be here next week!


----------



## SK75

Yesterday my TAG Heuer Formula 1 Calibre 5 was actually in (my jewelers) the mail. Here are 2 quick snapshots. I'll make some better ones a bit later.


----------



## DBeans27

ChiefWahoo said:


> I love the white Hammy Pilot. I can't wait to see some real-world pics. I suspect it's hard to get a good representation of that dial. I find the same with my grey Pilot.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


It's actually silver...threw up some pics here.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f357/guys-lets-see-your-hamiltons-183188-279.html#post18434114

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Barn0081

Yellowwatch said:


> Can wait for this... Should be here next week!
> View attachment 4753938


wow, me like


----------



## Maxiumos

I bought both of these a few weeks back, should be here anytime now.

Tiger Sea Dweller and a Technos speedmaster homage

Grabbed both on a whims, even though they haven't gotten here yet I'm not sure how much I am going to like either and I am thinking of flipping them and grabbing a Blumo or orbis morgan instead


----------



## Barn0081

Arrived today Oceanus G1000S.









more....

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/unboxing-casio-oceanus-ocw-g1000s-2173538.html#post18435274


----------



## Barn0081

also today OCW-G1000B-1A3JF...

























The OCW-G1000B-1A3JF is basically the black version of the OCW-G1000-1A2JF,except the sliver one has a green inner bezel and the black watch's one is black.


----------



## Barn0081

And lastly S1000V-1AJF..

























Aged look


----------



## James_

Received this morning. It's a beaut.


----------



## SteamJ

James_ said:


> Received this morning. It's a beaut.


Seriously impressive piece. I'm envious.


----------



## SteamJ

The Mortima diver arrived. The watch is almost flawless. I barely see a mark on it. It could have been made this year and you'd never know it's from the early 70's except for the fact that it's not running correctly. It's a hand wind and it runs fine when laying on its side but it stops eventually when laying flat. You can tap it to start it again but it stops shortly after. It's fully wound and runs beautifully on its side though. I overpaid for this watch based on the stunning condition and that it was running and I'm a bit disappointed but I plan to stick with it anyway and I've already emailed Jack Alexyon to see if it's something he can work on. I could wear this one a lot if it ran correctly.









I put it on a Clover strap prior to realizing it didn't run right but it came on a rather good quality rubber strap which has no holes through it (it's weird).


----------



## DSlocum

Ok, here is an oddball for you.

So I managed to get my wife interested in watches, and her favorite to date is a very nice ceramic watch in white.

I had never played with a ceramic watch before, and I was impressed by how smooth and and almost soft feeling they are when compared to stainless.

So I ordered this




























I gotta tell you, I am impressed by how it feels and wears. The watch itself is... meh, a run of the mill quartz with nothing special going for it, but the case and bracelet are awesome. In fact, it is my favorite bracelet out of any watch I own.


----------



## James_

If you need any help getting one to the US give me a shout.



SteamJ said:


> Seriously impressive piece. I'm envious.


----------



## Zizu73

Received this yesterday. Love it.


----------



## alex79

Got this on the way from black forest atelier








Will fit this LE stowa







 
Am trying to stay patient, gonna be a killer combo


----------



## sticky

Got one of these on the way to me. Not sure where it is because the tracking is not exactly precise but it's on it's way to the U.K.


----------



## Level.5x

Planet Orient and new brown and black watch bands for the Flinders!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Had to scratch that blue itch again. Wish this came on bracelet. I may have to buy the green one to get the bracelet. Probably cheaper than sourcing a bracelet.


----------



## goody2141

Last one for a while unless I sell something.

Seiko SBPP003, but it used condition


----------



## urbino

Casio GW9010-1:


----------



## JetsonGospel

How many is too many natos?










Trying out a 16mm band on 20mm .. Have to do a surgery in the back to cover










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkShot

JetsonGospel said:


> How many is too many natos?


No such thing.


----------



## Toh

Not able to resist vintage Seiko charm... received this 6309-7040 dive watch today but unfortunately the seconds hand came off... Had to open it up... put the seconds hand back on and it was ticking normally with the dial facing up... once I tilt the dial, it just went loose, spinning freely... Tried few times but got frustrated... just removed the hand so that I can wear it... doesn't bother me for the time being... if anyone knows the reason, please pm me, thanks!


----------



## Maxiumos

This finally came in










I threw an olive green strap onto it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation

Orient Flight in Blue, finally found it back in stock online at an AD after months of waiting. 
Photo from Orient Watch USA:


----------



## cuica

Maxiumos said:


> This finally came in
> 
> I threw an olive green strap onto it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please share your thougths on that watch...


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxiumos

cuica said:


> Please share your thougths on that watch...


Not a problem

This watch looks amazing, just looking at it I would never assume that it could be had for around $100. Besides the looks of the watch it runs on a cheaper quartz movement probably something similar to whats in a Timex/Casio. The lume on the watch is only for the hands and I suspect that it runs a C1 lume. The crown is not screw in which is weird for me since I usually buy sub homages. The band that comes with this watch is finished quite nicely and has details that I was not expecting, though it has hallowed end link and that is why I threw a different strap on it. The Chrono funtions on this watch seem to kinda work and thats a neat plus. The mineral crystal on this is domed and it gives the watch a good vintage look especially since it is such a similar homage. Overall for the price I think the watch isn't to bad of a price especailly if you want the speedmaster look.


----------



## Maxiumos

A few picture uploaded from my potato




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MEzz

vintage sicura


----------



## SteamJ

MEzz said:


> vintage sicura
> View attachment 4788794


Stunning! I love vintage dual crown divers.


----------



## EL_GEEk

MEzz said:


> vintage sicura
> View attachment 4788794


This is awesome! Nice catch.


----------



## DSlocum

MEzz said:


> vintage sicura
> View attachment 4788794


Ooh... very nice. That looks like a Seiko Recraft had a baby with a Bulova Snorkel. I like!


----------



## JetsonGospel

I am impressed  Although my wife would never agree to that lol



DarkShot said:


> No such thing.


----------



## uvalaw2005

I've been on the lookout for some 20mm NATOs with bead-blasted finish to match my Damasko. Gnomon carries a whole line but has been out of the basic colors in 20mm for some time. TimeFactors has been closed for most of the summer. Finally found out that Dagaz carries a small selection including the colors I was looking for and placed an order.


----------



## blowfish89

^uvalaw, I just bought the Damasko OEM nylon nato with same color hardware as the case and signed buckle. It costs 35$ from Watchmann and is only available in black 20mm afaik.


----------



## uvalaw2005

Continuing the theme, I just bought several of these matte buckles in 18mm and 20mm from watchbandcenter to put on the various straps I wear with my Damasko:


----------



## Parkgate

ChiefWahoo said:


> Had to scratch that blue itch again. Wish this came on bracelet. I may have to buy the green one to get the bracelet. Probably cheaper than sourcing a bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 4776994


I've been after a SNKN37 for a few months but they're not available in the UK, Seiko need their arse kicking over the Recraft series this side of the pond


----------



## aaronmd




----------



## DC guy

I bought an 8-slot watch/jewelry box in March and figured it would be years before I filled it up, if ever. Took half the pillows out and stored other stuff in those slots.

Four months later, the box is not only full of watches, but I also have 3 watches overflowing it. Time for a 12-slotter with a drawer for straps, buckles, and tools, plus rings, and label pins.









From now on, it's going to one-in, one-out, I swear... Yeah, that's the ticket... I'm selling the first box to my friend so I'm not tempted to grow my collection to 20 watches.


----------



## JamesWWIII

Got one of these in 24mm on the way from Amazon thanks to their 30% off Back-to-School sale...















Should look pretty cool on my Magrette Moana Pacific PVD Chrono with its red dial highlights.


----------



## SK75

The postman was nice enough to bring my latest buy at 7:15am 
Here are the good pics:























It's a Nautec No Limit Deep Sea


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Was incoming -> Landed yesterday -> On my wrist properly today  
She's a real beaut!! Love it.


----------



## Jtragic

Fatboi_ET said:


> Was incoming -> Landed yesterday -> On my wrist properly today
> She's a real beaut!! Love it.


Got mine too, although I must say I was a bit surprised at the small lug width.


----------



## Mikede

Jtragic said:


> Fatboi_ET said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was incoming -> Landed yesterday -> On my wrist properly today
> She's a real beaut!! Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got mine too, although I must say I was a bit surprised at the small lug width.
Click to expand...

What is the lug width? I have a series 3 ordered.


----------



## goody2141

Mikede said:


> Jtragic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fatboi_ET said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was incoming -> Landed yesterday -> On my wrist properly today
> She's a real beaut!! Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got mine too, although I must say I was a bit surprised at the small lug width.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the lug width? I have a series 3 ordered.
Click to expand...

20mm, not really that small


----------



## City74

Fatboi_ET said:


> Was incoming -> Landed yesterday -> On my wrist properly today
> She's a real beaut!! Love it.


I don't even like green but that is NICE looking


----------



## City74

I couldn't pass up $50 shipped for a BNIB one of these


----------



## EL_GEEk

Fatboi_ET said:


> Was incoming -> Landed yesterday -> On my wrist properly today
> She's a real beaut!! Love it.


I can't wait for mine. That does look nice. This will be my first Mecha. Interested in seeing how I like it.

Life us too short. Buy all the watches you like.
Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## merl

I have been focussing on divers lately. Now it is time for something else...my first retrograde








Photo from the web.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

No longer incoming!









Much cooler looking in person. Darker than I'd prefer but I'm looking forward to wearing it tomorrow.


----------



## Fatboi_ET

@Jtragic
20mm lug width is alright. The strap is a bit thinner and slightly tapers making it very lady like yes. I think it suits the watch IMO...dare I say elegant!


----------



## Fatboi_ET

@EL_GEEk 
Love the mystery of the mecha in this particular setup...as in there is no obvious running seconds hands. It looks like its doing nothing 
For the price I think its exceptional quality. Hope you enjoy yours too!


----------



## Fatboi_ET

^^ Reply Fail!!! Yeeeeesh


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

merl said:


> I have been focussing on divers lately. Now it is time for something else...my first retrograde


You're getting my Jealous Face at the moment. Have lusted after that watch for ages...


----------



## Drumguy

Got the I.N.O.X. in June and my Komandirskie came yesterday.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

So much for that selloff last month. I have more here to list. Time to get it done before I'm overtaken by watches. And an angry wife.


----------



## Skitzo

Been obsessed with this since the moment i first saw pictures of it. I hope i'm not disappointed.


----------



## arsenic

Just purchased a Seiko SRP271. I've got a mod all planed out for it as a base watch.


----------



## Appliance

Expecting this from Singapore early next week:-
http://www.creationwatches.com/products/images/large/FXC00001B_LRG.jpg


----------



## City74

I couldn't resist....I have wanted one of these since I started collecting and at that price it was a no brainer. Gonna sell some silver bars in my coin/bullion collection to pay for it, yea that's a good excuse 

Alpina Mens Club Black Dial Black Leather Strap Day Date Watch Al 242B4RC6 | eBay


----------



## Barn0081

Arrived today.....SEIKO ASTRON - Giugiaro Design.































outer box.























lovely presentation.
















comes with spare black and red leather strap

My first Astron, lovely piece


----------



## itg

Orient defender is coming in. Looks like a great auto

Will post pics when it comes in!


----------



## goody2141

Barn0081 said:


> Arrived today.....SEIKO ASTRON - Giugiaro Design.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4828881&d=1438269112"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4828897&d=1438269129"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4828905&d=1438269142"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4828801&d=1438268932"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> outer box.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4828825&d=1438268969"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4828841&d=1438268987"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4828849&d=1438269002"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> lovely presentation.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4828857&d=1438269026"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4832873&d=1438297365"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> comes with spare black and red leather strap
> 
> My first Astron, lovely piece


Cool watch, Looks best on strap!


----------



## Jtragic

Fatboi_ET said:


> @Jtragic
> 20mm lug width is alright. The strap is a bit thinner and slightly tapers making it very lady like yes. I think it suits the watch IMO...dare I say elegant!


Yes 20mm is not that small. It's the taper that threw me when I got it. The other 42mm watces with 20mm lugs that I have are my monsters and they have notched straps/bracelets which wear bigger.


----------



## Timestop74

Impulse purchase from the bay. Sort of contemplating polishing my aerospace so I wanted a titanium watch to try it out on and found this with a cool sunburst type blue dial. Paid more than what I was originally intending but I had to have it. Just wish it didn't have an integrated bracelet but I'm a bracelet guy anyways so not that big of a deal. I loooove sunburst dials though. I'll pick it up Saturday. Can't wait!


----------



## soulbazz

Barn0081 said:


> Arrived today.....SEIKO ASTRON - Giugiaro Design.
> 
> View attachment 4832873
> 
> 
> comes with spare black and red leather strap
> 
> My first Astron, lovely piece


That's awesome. Congrats!


----------



## JamesWWIII

Timestop74 said:


> Impulse purchase from the bay. Sort of contemplating polishing my aerospace so I wanted a titanium watch to try it out on and found this with a cool sunburst type blue dial.


Just a warning, all titaniums are not created equal. What works on polishing one might ruin another.


----------



## blowfish89

Thought I'd try some perlon straps, got distracted by the bead bracelets o|. Great sale at cheapestnatostraps.


----------



## DSlocum

Got two in today... Some color and some bling. Both Invicta (Hush, it's my money) Love 'em or Hate 'em, they have some first class straps that are long enough!

$100 for both, plus two dive cases.


----------



## arsenic

I ordered a dial and hands from Yobokies for my upcoming Seiko mod.

Vintage Trinity dial


MoD chrome hands with C3 Super Luminova


----------



## EL_GEEk

Fatboi_ET said:


> @EL_GEEk
> Love the mystery of the mecha in this particular setup...as in there is no obvious running seconds hands. It looks like its doing nothing
> For the price I think its exceptional quality. Hope you enjoy yours too!


Thanks. I got mine today. I actually ordered both since I couldn't decide. I liked the green the best on the renders, but the yellow is my favorite right now (might flip the green)

For some reason I thought the lug size was going to be 22mm, so I was also surprise/disappointed. I don't mind 20mm, but just wasn't expecting it.

I like the strap it come with, but IMO makes the watch very generic. I put mine on a aftermarket honey leather strap for now until I get another strap, I like the look.














































I also got all this goodies from L&H from the recent Giveaway:










Life us too short. Buy all the watches you like.
Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## EL_GEEk

Skitzo said:


> Been obsessed with this since the moment i first saw pictures of it. I hope i'm not disappointed.


You won't be. It looks fantastic on a mesh strap I must say. The blue changes color in different light conditions, it's awesome.










Life us too short. Buy all the watches you like.
Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## EL_GEEk

blowfish89 said:


> Thought I'd try some perlon straps, got distracted by the bead bracelets o|. Great sale at cheapestnatostraps.


Same here. Took advantage of their 24hr sale and purchase quite a few straps.

Life us too short. Buy all the watches you like.
Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## vzan

Very cheap Soki watch, two of them, US$2,50 each.


----------



## blackdot

I have been sufficiently impressed with the Neptune (gifted to my brother) to buy another Meranom SE. This one seems to have great presence in wristshots. $88 shipped, plus a freebie that I could actually use. Thinking Soxa bezel mod.


----------



## Lumo

This:


----------



## Maxiumos

Dssd came in

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Disappointing day of arrivals. Bracelet on my Tachymiler is too short. Can't believe I forgot to ask. Looks good on NATO, but this is going to be a flip for me.









Then I received a bracelet for my Deep Blue Sea Ram that arrived earlier in the week and I can't get it in the watch. The spring bars will not compress enough to fit between the lugs. I can use the same bars with the silicon strap if I put the spring bar into one of the holes, but the holes are too far in from the edge to do that with the bracelet. Very disappointing.









So not wearing anything new today. Maybe better luck tomorrow after I shave a few nanometers from the ends of the spring bars. . .


----------



## DSlocum

I have heard tales that you have to actually curve the spring bar with Deep Blue bracelets, or buy a curved one.

Don't know the specifics, just that someone else was complaining and when they called Deep Blue, that is what they were told.


----------



## TradeKraft

I just ordered a Lew and Huey Cerberus. I've never seen one in person but have heard good things about them on the forum.








Photo from website.


----------



## brandon\

Went for something bold&#8230;


----------



## JamesWWIII

The two Hirsch straps that I ordered from Amazon's 30% off sale arrived today...









They look good on the watches I bought them for.


----------



## Strike151

Bit of an impulse buy, this one. Not my usual type of watch at all, not a fan of sub-dials but this just seemed to push my buttons...


----------



## Drumguy

brandon\ said:


> Went for something bold&#8230;


Excellent choice! My brother in another color says hello!


----------



## Drumguy

This came Thursday. Never been a fan of digital watches but like the analog/digital and it`s a G Shock so that can`t be a bad thing.


----------



## damali

Thomas Earnshaw Beagle - mushroom brand, but comes with good specs and an awesome aesthetic. Purchased for $200USD.


----------



## EL_GEEk

Saw this on the Bargain Thread. Didn't need to buy another watch, but it was from Amazon, easy return. Total impulse. Thought it is an interesting design and ETA 2824 for $277, good deal IMO.

Pic from Amazon









Life us too short. Buy all the watches you like.
Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## Rocat

Incoming from some members from the Sales forum: 

A G-Shock G-7900-3-- I sold mine last year, never should have done that. So this one is inbound.

A Timex T44921-- Another one that I bought and sold last year so this one is also inbound. 

And at Walmart earlier I picked up a MRW-200H-1 to replace the one I trashed last year from a unsuccessful battery change. You know, its a cheap watch, you mess it up, get angry and totally destroy the watch out of anger. Whose not done that. lol This is a a great watch for yard work. No need to worry about Casio's sub par lume when working outside in daylight.


----------



## Dufresne

Pics from ABTW review









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

EL_GEEk said:


> Saw this on the Bargain Thread. Didn't need to buy another watch, but it was from Amazon, easy return. Total impulse. Thought it is an interesting design and ETA 2824 for $277, good deal IMO.
> 
> Pic from Amazon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life us too short. Buy all the watches you like.
> Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


I'll be curious to get your take on this one. I thought about at one time or another when I saw it on sale.


----------



## ColdCactus

Just snagged this puppy of the Bay, should have it in a week or so. 
Very Excited, my first blue watch!


----------



## GuessWho

Another Vokstok


----------



## EL_GEEk

SteamJ said:


> I'll be curious to get your take on this one. I thought about at one time or another when I saw it on sale.


I'll let you know. The wife doesn't like it much, but there a something to it that I like. We'll see, keep you posted

Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.
Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## sinner777

found one. now en route...It has some of the features I hate : 1 sec jump central chrono and no lume at all..but I love the design. well..now the wait.

funny thing: there is local brand of puff rice chocolate with the same name :



my friend are gonna kill me with jokes on GTG...


----------



## Bradjhomes

Sinncoming


----------



## blowfish89

Your first Sinn, Brad ?


----------



## Bradjhomes

blowfish89 said:


> Your first Sinn, Brad ?


Yup, and not an often seen one.


----------



## eblackmo

the dude landed


----------



## JamesWWIII

Bradjhomes said:


> Yup, and not an often seen one.


Wouldn't be a 358 in that black box, by any chance?


----------



## goody2141

Bradjhomes said:


> Sinncoming
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4868410&d=1438588336"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Whatever one it is, I'm sure it looks great. I love the Frankfurt series


----------



## Bradjhomes

JamesWWIII said:


> Wouldn't be a 358 in that black box, by any chance?


Black or copper dial?


----------



## SteamJ

This arrived this morning. I love it so much I started a thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/helberg-ch8-first-impressions-2209354.html


----------



## ChiefWahoo

I was impressed enough with my Sea Ram last week that I thought I needed more, and this color combination screamed at me. Not sure what it said yet. . .


----------



## Araziza

blowfish89 said:


> Your first Sinn, Brad ?


One might say, his original sinn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesWWIII

Bradjhomes said:


> Black or copper dial?


I'm going to guess black. I didn't even know they made the 358 in a copper dial, thought that was the 356.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Errrr...yes. That just goes to prove that it's not a 356 or 358


----------



## City74

Got both of these today. Love the Deep Blue, fits perfect and dig the white/lume dial. The Alpina is going back. I like it A LOT less in person. Great packaging tho


----------



## jlondono77

Armida A7 to go with my A1!








Armida Site Pic


----------



## SteamJ

jlondono77 said:


> Armida A7 to go with my A1!
> 
> View attachment 4876074
> 
> Armida Site Pic


Very nice. My favorite Armida. Congrats!


----------



## GuessWho

Vintage Vostok Admiralskie


----------



## Level.5x

So I received the Steinhart OVR 2.0 yesterday and had it reboxed and ready to return because I was completely unaware they made the dial a primer grey color. I felt deceived big time.

After giving it some more time last night and looking at it in different light settings, Im starting to like it. It was a really bold change imho. It does have a more vintage look to it and the peach-ish colored lume is growing on me too. The rest of the watch? Flawless imo. Nice ETA 2824 movement. My 1st swiss auto and I like it.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## SRBakker

It's more like, what isn't in the mail.

Shipped and waiting:
Vostok Amphibia SE 710 case


Paid and waiting:
Lew & Huey Phantom Full Lume, No date


MWC Carlton Black and Steel


Uhuru Impi Cream 


Preordered and waiting:
Vradislavia Conceptum Heritage Series 3 Grey


Borealis Scorpionfish Black/Plongeur


F72 GMT Project Grey


----------



## EL_GEEk

The Golana arrived. This was a total impulses purchase, but I couldn't pass an ETA 2824 for $277

The watch has a unique shape and details and that's what attracted me to it. I'm keeping the plastic on until I see how the movement does in the next 24hrs, but I'm planning on keeping it.

Upon arrival I was very surprise at the quality and detail of the watch. The Dual has so many levels and textures that are beautiful to look at. I was hesitant about the date wheel, but I could probably source a white on black in the future.

Here some not great pics, I will post better later.


















































































"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me in Instagram @EL_GEEK


----------



## savedbythebell

Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope arrived. My word its quite beautiful!


----------



## goody2141

savedbythebell said:


> Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope arrived. My word its quite beautiful!


I agree! Congrats!


----------



## Eleuthera

I've already posted about dan_888 and what a legend he is for selling this watch to me once cleared funds have been received but couldn't resist another thread showing my latest purchase:









Thank you dan_888.


----------



## City74

Got my Infantry band in.....gonna try it on the Deep Blue








Or maybe try the new shark mesh on it


----------



## Eleuthera

SRBakker said:


> It's more like, what isn't in the mail.
> 
> Shipped and waiting:
> Vostok Amphibia SE 710 case
> 
> 
> Paid and waiting:
> Lew & Huey Phantom Full Lume, No date
> 
> 
> MWC Carlton Black and Steel
> 
> 
> Uhuru Impi Cream
> 
> 
> Preordered and waiting:
> Vradislavia Conceptum Heritage Series 3 Grey
> 
> 
> Borealis Scorpionfish Black/Plongeur
> 
> 
> F72 GMT Project Grey


Love that Vratislavia sir. Had a look at their website and some stunners on there.


----------



## blowfish89

My blockbuster Kon-Tiki strap will be arriving soon from spinach. There will be a new thread.


----------



## ironborn

Natos from the CNS sale arrived. As always im very pleased with quick delivery and good quality.


----------



## the_tool_man

I've been on hiatus from buying watches for a while now. But this one scratched three itches simultaneously: 24HR dial, blue dial and Russian. Now I'll have to sell one of my others to make room.


----------



## Okuma

SARG009 arrived today, fantastic watch! (sorry for the crappy phone pic).


----------



## Mac4095

Arrived today.

Wanted a white face black band G Shock so I picked this up on the bay.









Had a black band and bezel on hand.









Now I have a set.


----------



## KlunkerBikeGuy

Hi everyone!

New member on the forum and have been lurking for a little while so figured I would post what I just received the other day. It's a $29 Pulsar PS9277 with a NatoStrapCo M-TECHNIK NATO. I love it.


----------



## m0rt

Eleuthera said:


> I've already posted about dan_888 and what a legend he is for selling this watch to me once cleared funds have been received but couldn't resist another thread showing my latest purchase:
> 
> View attachment 4885458
> 
> 
> Thank you dan_888.


I'm jealous.


----------



## Eleuthera

m0rt said:


> I'm jealous.


Hi m0rt.

Thank you sir, it's a stunner of a watch. I'll post some pics as soon as sale has gone through.


----------



## ThePandava

So this just came in...

































My first chrono and it looks amazing!


----------



## TradeKraft

I received my Cerberus today and couldn't be happier. 
It hard to capture just how stunning this watch is in person.


----------



## blowfish89

The CheapestNatoStraps lady was blazing fast - only 3-4 days from Sweden to California.


----------



## City74

Just ordered one of these....








Amazon has the Japanese import version for $89 shipped.


----------



## HarryTheHound

Just received this Rado Golden Horse 2007 reissue from another member.





The leather strap has been worn, and I would like to preserve it without it getting worse, so I have put on this '70's expander.







The watch wears really well. It's just the right size for me. This may be my new daily.

I'm still on the hunt for a 2007 chrono with bracelet...


----------



## Bradjhomes

Bradjhomes said:


> Sinncoming
> View attachment 4868410


It has arrived and I am in love!









I can't remember the time I was so enamoured with a watch right out the box.









Just awesome!


----------



## JamesWWIII

Bradjhomes said:


> It has arrived and I am in love!
> 
> I can't remember the time I was so enamoured with a watch right out the box.
> 
> Just awesome!


Wow...an 809 Automatic. Very nice.

I never would've guessed that one.


----------



## SteamJ

Bradjhomes said:


> It has arrived and I am in love!
> 
> View attachment 4907554
> 
> 
> I can't remember the time I was so enamoured with a watch right out the box.
> 
> View attachment 4907578
> 
> 
> Just awesome!


Wow, that's an amazing piece. I've never even seen the model before and it's a helluva find. Congrats, Brad!


----------



## Bradjhomes

JamesWWIII said:


> Wow...an 809 Automatic. Very nice.
> 
> I never would've guessed that one.





SteamJ said:


> Wow, that's an amazing piece. I've never even seen the model before and it's a helluva find. Congrats, Brad!


Thanks

I feel this one deserves a thread of its own once I've had a bit more time to appreciate it


----------



## JLesinski

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 4907578
> 
> 
> Just awesome!


Wow. Truly breathtaking. Congratulations


----------



## JLesinski

Nighthawk just made it's way back to me from being serviced. She looks good as new, save for a conspicuous deep scratch on the caseback from when the watchmaker clearly slipped removing it. But hey. It's on the reverse so I'm not going to get too bent out of shape about it. Regardless, i'm glad to have her back in my rotation after 5 weeks away.


----------



## neurogenesis

Bradjhomes said:


> I can't remember the time I was so enamoured with a watch right out the box.
> 
> View attachment 4907578
> 
> 
> Just awesome!


I've been checking this thread all day waiting to see what you got  Nice catch.


----------



## DSlocum

This showed up today. I was a winner on imlying 's 5ooth post giveaway!

I was so tickled, I got my buddy here to help me show it off.


----------



## djkay

Lew and Huey Cerberus gray and red. Can't wait!









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## djkay

TradeKraft said:


> I received my Cerberus today and couldn't be happier.
> It hard to capture just how stunning this watch is in person.


Just ordered one. Looks more amazing on your wrist. I can't wait!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft

djkay said:


> Just ordered one. Looks more amazing on your wrist. I can't wait!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


I think you'll like it, it seems to be higher quality than other micros I've handled. I went with the Blue and orange, here are a few more wrist-shots.


----------



## djkay

TradeKraft said:


> I think you'll like it, it seems to be higher quality than other micros I've handled. I went with the Blue and orange, here are a few more wrist-shots.


Looks amazing! My first micro.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## lildrgn

I have this Casio Edifice EFA-120 coming. It's in Seattle now and I hope it comes tomorrow! I've been on the fence about it since I won the auction on Sunday. It doesn't have the original black/red band, which I really like, but I got the watch for under $25 shipped, which makes up for it. Then again, if I want to buy an original band, it'll set me back for more that I bought the watch for!

I was a little grumpy when I bought it cause I had just missed out on a MDV-102 for $44 shipped. I lost by $1.00. This Edifice will make me feel a little better.


----------



## SteamJ

DSlocum said:


> This showed up today. I was a winner on imlying 's 5ooth post giveaway!
> 
> I was so tickled, I got my buddy here to help me show it off.


Nice watch and the Buddy Christ amuses me. I used to live about 15 minutes from Kevin Smith's comic book store and I've seen the actual movie prop many times before.


----------



## thefatboy

Just snagged one of these on the bay (pic not mine, sourced from the web). I have a nice new mesh that I'm interested in trying it on......








Sent from my ageing mind via this new-fangled iThingamybob


----------



## arsenic

I had no idea this watch existed. I was doing an eBay search for Tissot PRS516 for some random reason. Now I'm waiting for this watch that I just discovered and bought.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Holy crap! Must. . .have!

My Deep Blue arrived. Great looking LE model but not my style. Anyone want to save me the effort of relisting it? LOL


----------



## EL_GEEk

Just because you can't never have too many straps.










I also got this on a loan from @HWA so I can do a Photo shoot. I'm stoked about it.

The Black Tie Cerberus is one sleek watch. Here on a custom strap from Patrick @cloverstraps










"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me in Instagram @EL_GEEK


----------



## blackdot

My third Squale. Seller's photo:


----------



## DummySmacks

Bernhardt Binnacle Anchor II


----------



## Roadhog

One is here, two are on the way . . . I seem to have caught the arabic numerals bug . . .


----------



## devilsbite

Been thinking about a solar powered watch for a while and stumbled on this Japanese market Seiko. Pulled the trigger tonight and sprung for expedited shipping from Japan. This should tide me over until the Airavata arrives.









pic from the interwebs


----------



## eblackmo

Amazon have a good price on these at the moment so......


----------



## mannal

Borrowed image:


----------



## Mediocre

White dial Cerberus


----------



## JohnM67

Oris Artix Date, on bracelet, blue dial, 40mm:

(Picture from Oris website)


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Replacing my last one with another incoming. . .
Just two more watches to sell and two more to acquire and I'll be done. 









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo

just arrived


----------



## Kubby

ChiefWahoo said:


> Just two more watches to sell and two more to acquire and I'll be done.


AHA! AHAHAHAH! Ok.


----------



## blowfish89

eblackmo said:


> just arrived
> 
> View attachment 4945185


Railmaster homage ?


----------



## PeterTheFish

Nice little dressy one I saw in a local shop.


----------



## eblackmo

blowfish89 said:


> Railmaster homage ?


Don't think so. Don't actually know. It's a vintage hmt that has been redialed. So maybe they got creative? It wasn't overly expensive.


----------



## City74

I couldn't resist $45 for a BNIB one of these.....


----------



## the_tool_man

the_tool_man said:


> I've been on hiatus from buying watches for a while now. But this one scratched three itches simultaneously: 24HR dial, blue dial and Russian. Now I'll have to sell one of my others to make room.


Well, my Invicta just died. I guess that decision just made itself.


----------



## bvc2005

City74 said:


> I couldn't resist $45 for a BNIB one of these.....
> 
> View attachment 4946105


Wow! Retailer link?


----------



## mannal

This one is a keeper:











mannal said:


> Borrowed image:
> 
> View attachment 4936434


----------



## GuessWho

Picked up some old Soviet Bracelets

First is a Raketa bracelet, even comes with a pin







Second is one that commemorates the famous Russian Cruiser Aurora














On October 25th 1917 she fired a blank shot, this was used as the signal to begin the assault on the Winter Palace in St. Petersburg, this was the start of the October Revolution.


----------



## Gazza74

So exactly how many watches have you bought this year? I've lost count...



City74 said:


> I couldn't resist $45 for a BNIB one of these.....
> 
> View attachment 4946105


----------



## Jtragic

HarryTheHound said:


> Just received this Rado Golden Horse 2007 reissue from another member.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The leather strap has been worn, and I would like to preserve it without it getting worse, so I have put on this '70's expander.


I love that band. Where's it from?


----------



## cmann_97

Shinola Brakeman 40mm on the way


----------



## City74

Gazza74 said:


> So exactly how many watches have you bought this year? I've lost count...


Oh who knows....I lost count. Maybe 15 or so I would guess. I am going thru my "deciding what I like" phase so going thru plenty of watches.

EDIT: I can remember buying 22 watches. I have only been collecting since May of this year tho . About 5-6 of the purchases were ones I bought to resell and a make a few bucks. So for myself about 15-16 of which only 6 I still have. The rest were sold because I found something I didn't like about them.


----------



## City74

Got my SND253 last night. Took off the junk stock bracelet and put on a black leather strap with white stitching. I think it looks pretty decent. Now to see how long I keep it haha


----------



## goody2141

City74 said:


> Got my SND253 last night. Took off the junk stock bracelet and put on a black leather strap with white stitching. I think it looks pretty decent. Now to see how long I keep it haha
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4960153&d=1439310807"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Good luck


----------



## PeterTheFish

PeterTheFish said:


> Nice little dressy one I saw in a local shop.
> 
> View attachment 4945561


Couldn't resist - put in an order for its twin tonight. Less than half the cost of buying it in the states, sapphire crystal and just 3.5mm thin.


----------



## thefatboy

Orient Union has arrived, tried it on a mesh and I like it. It has a Transocean feel to it which I'm warming to.

































Sent from my ageing mind via this new-fangled iThingamybob


----------



## ironborn

^Looks very classy! Wear it in good health!


----------



## thefatboy

Thanks ironborn. 

Sent from my ageing mind via this new-fangled iThingamybob


----------



## GuessWho

Well since I bought this:


GuessWho said:


> View attachment 4950849


I had to buy the matching watch, right?

Now I have this uncommon Zim on the way as well


----------



## cmann_97

New to me - Lum-Tec M18 auto









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timh

I've got a Tatoskok from ManchesterWatchWorks (Featured Products - MANCHESTERWATCHWorks) on its way this week.






Pic from Featured Products - MANCHESTERWATCHWorks


----------



## dodgy74

I finally found one! Been looking and hoping for a while now. Just purchased from another member and can hardly wait for it to get here.


----------



## eblackmo

Well I know what I will be wearing tomorrow. This just arrived. I particularly like the day complication.


----------



## EHV

Soon......


----------



## DSlocum

Impulse buy, $35. Someone posted one of these in the "WRUW" thread last week, and I went searching.

It is super light, a featherweight. The pics make it look rougher (texture) than it is, it is very well finished.


----------



## blowfish89

I don't know why I bought this, but it looked cool and I've never had a jubilee bracelet.


----------



## ironborn

blowfish89 said:


> I don't know why I bought this, but it looked cool and I've never had a jubilee bracelet.


What is this? Looks great!


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## DrVenkman

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 4985945


What the...?! Custom Accionna? Nice!


----------



## SteamJ

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 4985945


WTF? Awesome! Who did the work?


----------



## Slant

Is it kinda like eh...dare I say...car wrap?


----------



## Bradjhomes

SteamJ said:


> WTF? Awesome! Who did the work?


WUS member vilts



DrVenkman said:


> What the...?! Custom Accionna? Nice!


Thanks



Slant said:


> Is it kinda like eh...dare I say...car wrap?


You say that like its a bad thing?


----------



## mpreston

The "No love for Bulova" thread caught my eye the other day and I needed to show the brand some affection

I ordered these two watches on consecutive days. They should be here soon. Hopefully they will meet my expectations. The beautiful photos on WUS sealed the deal.

When I was growing up my uncle was a watch maker and he always wore a Bulova and used it as a benchmark to see if watches he was working on were keeping good time. He always recommended them to family members and I fondly remember his Accutron with the skeleton face - some day I'll have to get one of them.

Here is whats coming (clipped from the internet)...


----------



## JamesWWIII

ironborn said:


> What is this? Looks great!


Judging by the hands and bezel, I'll assume it's a mod of some sort.


----------



## Slant

Slant said:


> Is it kinda like eh...dare I say...car wrap?





Bradjhomes said:


> You say that like its a bad thing?


Car wraps are just decals...your incoming surely isn't, is it?


----------



## goody2141

ironborn said:


> blowfish89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why I bought this, but it looked cool and I've never had a jubilee bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is this? Looks great!
Click to expand...

Pretty sure that was a mod done by forum member Aitch.


----------



## kpjimmy

I have the Lew and Huey Phantom on order










But The Suj's Carlton is coming in a few weeks time to tied me over..but dang...I bought two black watches...man...lol


----------



## blowfish89

goody2141 said:


> Pretty sure that was a mod done by forum member Aitch.


Yep. Very cool mod. Not professional though as he left dust specs on the dial. Easily fixable by a watchmaker ?
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/seiko-5-ocean-conquest-6309-mod-1245482.html


----------



## dr_bldmny

some straps from timefactors


----------



## scentedlead

I wanted to replace the bracelet with a canvas strap for a casual look, but the black leather is fairly sporty itself.


----------



## The Watcher

blowfish89 said:


> Yep. Very cool mod. Not professional though as he left dust specs on the dial. Easily fixable by a watchmaker ?
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/seiko-5-ocean-conquest-6309-mod-1245482.html


definitely something i would wear! i have an orange bezel but that shade of blue 
is just right. loved it when it first got photographed and still do. glad this one is in good hands!


----------



## blowfish89

The Watcher said:


> definitely something i would wear! i have an orange bezel but that shade of blue
> is just right. loved it when it first got photographed and still do. glad this one is in good hands!


Thanks Marvin, I have been enjoying it very much today, the Super Jubilee bracelet is very comfortable. But I'll be looking for strap options.


----------



## saltddirk

bvc2005 said:


> Wow! Retailer link?


Same here, would be interested to know more of this
D


----------



## goody2141

Spent more than I wanted, but have this Seiko Wired AGAV014 bullhead homage carrying the Seiko 7t11 movement (believe it is similar to the 7t12 movement in the reissued Giugiaro) coming my way. I believe it was released in 2009. Found one in new condition.



Stolen pic

The Blumo was sold for a good cause. Possible plans to shake up the collection big time.


----------



## KrisOK

Well... after months or years, all of a sudden SEVERAL pre-ordered watches are showing up almost at the same time.

Within a two week period I've received my green Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage:





My white Borealis Sea Dragon:





And my white Helgray Silverstone:





It also looks like the 2014 Chinese mechanical watch project is getting close to shipping, as well as the 40mm HMT project.

Of the watches that I've received, I think that the VC Heritage is rather MEH..... The green on the dial is lighter than I expected, and the lumed indices are sort of pink rather than orange. Not a horrible watch, but I hope that I bond better with the series 3 blue one that I have on pre-order. I LOVE both the Borealis Sea Dragon and the Helgray Silverstone though. The Sea Dragon is one of a very few watches I've ever owned with a shrouded bezel, and I think that it looks fantastic. I like just about everything on this watch. I'm trying something new and put it on white leather, but not sure about it yet. Might be TOO much white. I have a dark blue Obris Morgan Isofrane style rubber strap waiting in the wings if I decide to change it. The Silverstone also exceeded my expectations, and I'm really surprised to read that so many people are disappointed with it. To me it hits the spot for a modern interpretation of a classic design.


----------



## DSlocum

Ordered this bracelet over a month ago, got held up in Customs for three weeks... Our tax dollars at work.

https://instagram.com/wbracelet/ Had to order a custom size since the stock size is only good to about 7-3/4" or so.


----------



## giah

Well... It's finally here! Gift from my brother - Timex IQ Yacht Racer TW2P44600


----------



## devilsbite

My Seiko Spirit SBPX031 is in the US, Chicago to be exact! It's so close, just a little lake in the way!

To celebrate, here's another picture from the Interwebs:









And for good measure, a video too.


----------



## DSlocum

devilsbite said:


> My Seiko Spirit SBPX031 is in the US, Chicago to be exact! It's so close, just a little lake in the way!
> 
> To celebrate, here's another picture from the Interwebs:
> 
> View attachment 5004241
> 
> 
> And for good measure, a video too.


That is a cool looking watch, definitely want to see pics when it arrives. How big is it?


----------



## devilsbite

Thanks, I was immediately taken with the shape and floating markers. The color is just icing on the cake! It's 37mm. Will definately post some pics.


----------



## DSlocum

devilsbite said:


> It's 37mm.


&()&)*^%&%*^* Of course it is. *sigh

*I always felt average sized, in general, until I started collecting watches. Sometimes, especially when it comes to classics, I feel like Andre the Giant at a little person's convention.


----------



## Perdendosi

DSlocum said:


> &()&)*^%&%*^* Of course it is. *sigh
> 
> *I always felt average sized, in general, until I started collecting watches. Sometimes, especially when it comes to classics, I feel like Andre the Giant at a little person's convention.


Yeah, but a 37mm square is roughly the equivalent area of a 40mm round.
Vostok Megapolis Day/Night, aka 'The Peanut Slab'
And when there's not a lot of bezel, it'll feel like a grown-up watch.


----------



## devilsbite

It's here!!!









Seiko Spirit Smart solar JDM watch. I bought it through Amazon as it was the only place I could find it when I decided to pull the trigger. It's available on Rakuten now for significantly less than I paid. Don't care though as I'm all in for only about $150 with expedited shipping.

Has a nice weight to it with a great raised, slightly domed crystal. Nice finishing and the bracelet sized quite easily with split pins and solid links. I'm not too finicky about bracelets, so far it feels great. Will see how I feel later tonight after dinner; it's Restaurant Week in GR, reservations at 6PM!

Here are a few more views I snapped while checking the mail.





















The color is FANTASTIC and shifts from a subdued red/purple to a brilliant "bordeaux" in the right light. LOVE it!









At 37mm it fits my 7.5" wrist quite nicely. As usual the pics make it look bigger than it wears. May do a write up in a couple weeks when I've lived with it a while. Also, it's rated to 10 ATM.


----------



## goody2141

37mm is perfect for a square watch IMO.


----------



## JazzBass

I've looked at orange dial diver's watches for many years. Always thinking that I would some day buy one. Just couldn't figure out which one. So many brands and models to choose from. Also I've always had this thing for black dial diver's watches. It's almost an obsession. I'm a diver's watch junkie and the first one I bought (I still own it), back in the mid 90s has a light colored full lumbright dial. It's kinda cool. But a little voice inside my head has been telling me 'you shoud've got a black one!', ever since.;-) So, since that time all I've ever bought where black dial divers (apart from a few non diver's watches). Every time, when I was looking for new one, I had my short list with lots of nice colors on it, but I always ended up buying a black dial diver's watch. It's like a curse!:-s
But, I managed to break the curse! I finally decided it was time for an orange dial diver AND, I figured out which one I wanted! Yeah! It was actually quite easy. My Seiko SKX007 is the one that gets the most wrist time. I like the slim, classic case and, well I like pretty much everything about it. It just feel really right. Like it was almost sort of 'made for me'. So why not get an orange colored one? The SKX011. I asked Rob (Monsterwatches) to mod it a little. I wanted a 007 bezel and hands. I just think it looks better than the standard gold stuff and he replaced the second hand with a 171 second hand. Will be picking it up this Wednesday and this is what it looks like. It's official, now: the end of an era....:-d Couldn't be happier!!!:-!


----------



## goody2141

JazzBass said:


> I've looked at orange dial diver's watches for many years. Always thinking that I would some day buy one. Just couldn't figure out which one. So many brands and models to choose from. Also I've always had this thing for black dial diver's watches. It's almost an obsession. I'm a diver's watch junkie and the first one I bought (I still own it), back in the mid 90s has a light colored full lumbright dial. It's kinda cool. But a little voice inside my head has been telling me 'you shoud've got a black one!', ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, since that time all I've ever bought where black dial divers (apart from a few non diver's watches). Every time, when I was looking for new one, I had my short list with lots of nice colors on it, but I always ended up buying a black dial diver's watch. It's like a curse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, I managed to break the curse! I finally decided it was time for an orange dial diver AND, I figured out which one I wanted! Yeah! It was actually quite easy. My Seiko SKX007 is the one that gets the most wrist time. I like the slim, classic case and, well I like pretty much everything about it. It just feel really right. Like it was almost sort of 'made for me'. So why not get an orange colored one? The SKX011. I asked Rob (Monsterwatches) to mod it a little. I wanted a 007 bezel and hands. I just think it looks better than the standard gold stuff and he replaced the second hand with a 171 second hand. Will be picking it up this Wednesday and this is what it looks like. It's official, now: the end of an era....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't be happier!!!


Looks great. The 007 hands look much better. Also like the 007 insert. The gold didn't do anything positive for the watch. I had one of them for a short time and really enjoyed it. But I only got rid of it because my wife had bought me an orange dial diver and I didn't want the two competing for wrist time.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

I hit up the 'bay earlier today to buy a cheap strap, and I ran into a grail of mine. A few hours later, this happened.


----------



## goody2141

ChiefWahoo said:


> I hit up the 'bay earlier today to buy a cheap strap, and I ran into a grail of mine. A few hours later, this happened.


Nice.

I still want/need a square watch


----------



## ChiefWahoo

I may have another for you. I'm accidentally the high bidder on another square chrono. LOL


----------



## JazzBass

Thanks! Two orange watches would be a little bit too much for me too, I guess. But if only my gf would buy me a nice watch every now and then.....!:-(;-)


----------



## EVandy

This guy should be here any day now


----------



## eblackmo

This just arrived from Japan. It takes to months for them make it.


----------



## Scandinavian

Besides bills in my mailbox, it is my latest acquisition:


----------



## kit7

Longines 994.1 needs a bit of work though, supposed to be one of the last in-house watches designed and built by Longines. Looking forward to it.;-) Sellers photo, thanks.


----------



## PeterTheFish

First one made it. Although I think I would pass on it if I saw it in the store (the blue hands don't really pop well and are whisper thin - I guess that makes sense as the whole watch is) but I expect it will grow on me, especially once I get it off this horrible black faux croc strap and onto a nice brown one.


----------



## Kai Saarto

I took a miniscule monetary risk by purchasing two mechanical vintage watches from one of those ebay-shops in India. HMT Pilot and Henri Sandoz & Fils 17J are coming my way for the total of 12 $ (incl. postage!).









HMT Pilot looks to me like it has original dial coloring instead of those fantasy ones. If this thing works I might buy one more brightly colored for wife. I guess these are small enough for ladies to use as well?









Here's Henri Sandoz. I like white and gold coloring, There is a noticeable crack on the bezel. I'll have to look into fixing it, if the watch works and I like it.


----------



## Kai Saarto

PeterTheFish said:


> First one made it. Although I think I would pass on it if I saw it in the store (the blue hands don't really pop well and are whisper thin - I guess that makes sense as the whole watch is) but I expect it will grow on me, especially once I get it off this horrible black faux croc strap and onto a nice brown one.
> 
> View attachment 5030617


I like this a lot. Very slim and classy, would work great with white dress shirt.


----------



## James_




----------



## PeterTheFish

James_ said:


>


Like.


----------



## uvalaw2005

Pre-orders are open on the second batch of the Halios Delfin, I just ordered a SS version. $650 + shipping for SS, $690 + shipping for PVD. Ships on leather strap.

SS: http://halioswatches.com/halios-delfin/

PVD: http://halioswatches.com/halios-delfin-pvd/


----------



## James_

PeterTheFish said:


> Like.


Thanks.


----------



## JamesWWIII

uvalaw2005 said:


> Pre-orders are open on the second batch of the Halios Delfin, I just ordered a SS version. $650 + shipping for SS, $690 + shipping for PVD. Ships on leather strap.
> 
> SS: http://halioswatches.com/halios-delfin/
> 
> PVD: http://halioswatches.com/halios-delfin-pvd/
> 
> View attachment 5032641


Still no sign that we'll ever get another colorway on this watch?

Shame.


----------



## mike120

Already posted this in another thread but I might as well put it here as well. Found this (at first glance unmolested) 6309-7049 at a shop in town for $5. No kidding. Five bucks. And indeed she is all original, OTHER than the epoxy holding the bezel on o|. She's no $12 Patek nor is she perfect, but for less than $200 out the door for a water resistant all original bits WABIed beauty like this I'll take it. Its with a fellow member and soonish watchmaking school graduate getting a complete service and new gaskets, but I'll count it as incoming.


----------



## DSlocum

Umm. I did a thing. The blue one arrived today, I already had the other two. Is it crazy to have more than one version of a watch, even if they are in different colors?


----------



## Gazza74

DSlocum said:


> Umm. I did a thing. The blue one arrived today, I already had the other two. Is it crazy to have more than one version of a watch, even if they are in different colors?


No, not crazy at all. I have both a white and a black dial Certina DS-1, and have thought about getting a grey Pan Europ Date to go with the blue one I already have. If the watch looks good and it's comfortable to wear, why not get what you already like?


----------



## neurogenesis

DSlocum said:


> Umm. I did a thing. The blue one arrived today, I already had the other two. Is it crazy to have more than one version of a watch, even if they are in different colors?


No.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/collect-all-four-post-your-color-variants-941607.html


----------



## DSlocum

Gazza74 said:


> No, not crazy at all. I have both a white and a black dial Certina DS-1, and have thought about getting a grey Pan Europ Date to go with the blue one I already have. If the watch looks good and it's comfortable to wear, why not get what you already like?





neurogenesis said:


> No.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/collect-all-four-post-your-color-variants-941607.html


Noice!

You guys know what the really cool part of being an asylum is?

The folks out THERE are the ones that look crazy!


----------



## Sammygator

DSlocum said:


> Umm. I did a thing. The blue one arrived today, I already had the other two. Is it crazy to have more than one version of a watch, even if they are in different colors?


Not around here, no.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

neurogenesis said:


> No.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/collect-all-four-post-your-color-variants-941607.html


Somewhat ironic me saying this, but : 'The collective insanity of others does not legitimise your own'


----------



## MEzz

could not resist any longer, a JDM orient King master reissue, looking for strap ideas


----------



## LJ123




----------



## goody2141

MEzz said:


> could not resist any longer, a JDM orient King master reissue, looking for strap ideas
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5052809&d=1439964033"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


That's pretty cool, haven't seen that yet


----------



## Johnny Boy

Just bought this for just £45 from a Fossil outlet store in the UK


----------



## DougG

Well, my green Helgray Silverstone will be delivered today. This will be interesting. Will post a pic in the WRUW thread today or tomorrow.


----------



## Nicia

I caught the watch bug last Thursday and have been researching every day, staying up until 2 AM most nights. This will be my first "real" watch purchase.

I really like the military/pilot style watches, so I decided to go with these two:















I ordered both so I can compare them side-by-side; I'll keep one and return the other. I have super tiny wrists (5.5"), so the fit will be the biggest factor.

They will get here tomorrow... I'm excited!


----------



## SteevoLS

Got bit by the russian diver bug. Got a Vostok Amphibia 420-007 coming from Moscow and a matching blue Eulit Kristall perlon strap coming from Switzerland (inspired by Seamaster73 here on WUS).


----------



## lildrgn

Purchased from F29, hope to see it early next week. It'll be on a black strap, not the one pictured.

I've been itching for one of these for a bit now and finally flipped a couple things to get the funds.

Can't wait!


----------



## vzan

Two new Festina watches, both quartz. I was looking for a square watch for a while to bring some variety to the collection. The other was just an impulse buy, but looks good too...


----------



## RedHerringHack

Bulova 98b212 precisionist. 200m diver. For Petes sake Bulova, embrace the sapphire and AR coatings please?


----------



## m0rt

So, I was thinking ... haute horologie ... I've been a wussy wis for ages ... I should up my game ... be cool ... but still not go bankrupt.

Hello Sevenfriday P1b. Incoming, together with that specific strap. 








Picture stolen from the Interwebs.


----------



## Toh

My Helson Sharkdiver arrived all the way from US!














Really appreciate the seller for being willing to ship internationally...

Thanks Deene, awesome watch!


----------



## PeterTheFish

Nicia said:


> I caught the watch bug last Thursday and have been researching every day, staying up until 2 AM most nights. This will be my first "real" watch purchase.
> 
> I really like the military/pilot style watches, so I decided to go with these two:
> 
> View attachment 5057257
> View attachment 5057241
> 
> 
> I ordered both so I can compare them side-by-side; I'll keep one and return the other. I have super tiny wrists (5.5"), so the fit will be the biggest factor.
> 
> They will get here tomorrow... I'm excited!


I'm guessing it'll be the smaller (with 6 3/4" wrists that's the one I prefer) - great first watch - congrats!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterTheFish

PeterTheFish said:


> First one made it. Although I think I would pass on it if I saw it in the store (the blue hands don't really pop well and are whisper thin - I guess that makes sense as the whole watch is) but I expect it will grow on me, especially once I get it off this horrible black faux croc strap and onto a nice brown one.
> 
> View attachment 5030617
> 
> 
> View attachment 5030625
> 
> 
> View attachment 5030633


And here is its fraternal twin brother, just in today;

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pantagruel

Flipped two watches to buy this Edox Les Bemonts manual wind. Ultra thin with a 7001 movement. Stoked!!


----------



## Six-quat-deux

Nicia said:


> I caught the watch bug last Thursday and have been researching every day, staying up until 2 AM most nights. This will be my first "real" watch purchase.
> 
> I really like the military/pilot style watches, so I decided to go with these two:
> 
> View attachment 5057257
> View attachment 5057241
> 
> 
> I ordered both so I can compare them side-by-side; I'll keep one and return the other. I have super tiny wrists (5.5"), so the fit will be the biggest factor.
> 
> They will get here tomorrow... I'm excited!


I.started with the SNK809 too a while back when the bug hit me! My wrist is 6.1" and it's a very good fit, and it's losing no more than two seconds a day. Very happy with my choice. Just now I'm waiting for a bunch of straps of different colors for it....


----------



## blowfish89

Its been a while.


----------



## goody2141

blowfish89 said:


> Its been a while.


Where are the holes?


----------



## blowfish89

goody2141 said:


> Where are the holes?


Look carefully, there are 7 of them :-d. I can send it to you for rally holes if you want ;-)


----------



## goody2141

No problem, where did you get it and how much? 

Im still looking for straps for my OKEAH and two Speedmaster-ish watches.

About the cheapest I can find for what I'm looking for is 30. Would like to get that down to 20 though.


----------



## blowfish89

goody2141 said:


> No problem, where did you get it and how much?
> 
> Im still looking for straps for my OKEAH and two Speedmaster-ish watches.
> 
> About the cheapest I can find for what I'm looking for is 30. Would like to get that down to 20 though.


I bought it for $30.97, its a Colareb strap from Holbens (they gave me a 5$ coupon from my last purchase, its $5OFF, I think will also work for you and anyone else here, minimum $35 purchase). I think it has a suede finish, and I didn't have any suede straps (they have other colors you might like more). Just search 'colareb' in the Holbens website.
Here is the link - ColaReb Spoleto Distressed Aviator Swamp

Here is picture of my previous ~$50 Colareb Siena strap, very nice pull-up effect and easy break in. No stitch anywhere on this one.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

My Miro watch from the recent Massdrop offering arrived.

First impressions : 

I ordered Navy dial / Blue strap, but got sent the model with the Ruby strap. Have lodged a ticket with Massdrop, lets see how they resolve it.
Fit/Finish are reasonable, apart from a small white speck on the inside of the dial. You can see if in the close up photo of the dial near the 6 o'clock position - it looks worse in the photo than in real life.
The leather strap is one of the better 'factory straps' I've received with an affordable watch but it's still some way from a good aftermarket strap.
I quite like the simple dial.

All in all, at $149 via Massdrop for a watch with a 9015 movement, it's absurd value and I'll put up with a few minor imperfections. Don't know if it'll be a long term keeper, but it'll fill a spot in the watch box admirably until I save up for something a bit more long term.

In fact, I may even keep it and look to mod it - looks like it's a prime candidate for modding.


----------



## norsairius

Blue Orient Bambino Version 3! It should get here on Monday. I also ordered a brown crocodile pattern leather strap for it.





(not my video, found via Google)


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Came home to find this on the front porch (not happy about that, but that's another thread):









Someone asked me if it would be big enough. I'm happy to say that a 40mm square is now the perfect size, and I hope by Christmas that it's too large.

Unfortunately, the 'bay seller beat the stuffings out of this thing. It's a beater by any definition. All four sides of the bezel were used for skateboard ramps. I'll try to polish it up a little, but I think a factory service is in order. That or I return it. At least I'm not wondering why I got such a good price. :roll:


----------



## happynz

Seiko Recraft SNKN02 arrived this morning (Friday 21/08) - loud and proud under the hot Malaysian sky.


----------



## Jitzz

Tatoskok from Manchester watch works arrived yesterday..


----------



## norsairius

norsairius said:


> Blue Orient Bambino Version 3! It should get here on Monday. I also ordered a brown crocodile pattern leather strap for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not my video, found via Google)


Well damn, I'm pretty sure I have an obsession with Orient watches because in addition to the Bambino V3, I also ordered an Orient Explorer GMT today: Orient SDH00001B0 DH00001B Explorer GMT Dual Time Japan Automatic Sapphire Gent's Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com

I received my order confirmation email from Duty Free Island's shop and now the watch shows as out of stock on their site. I hope my order went through! I've been wanting a dual-time watch badly and I was thrilled to find one with Orient! (*Update:* The order appeared to go through as it shipped last night. No ETA on arrival yet though. It looks like I might have gotten the last one they have for now!)

Pic from Worn & Wound's review: http://wornandwound.com/2012/11/14/orient-cdh00001b-explorer-review/


----------



## KMCMax

Hmmm...going to the local Post Office tomorrow to make sure everyone's OK.


----------



## nenolas73

45mm Parnis Planet Ocean Homage and a Seiko SND367PC.


----------



## ENIGMAS1

Just arrive today from Obris Morgan:


----------



## DSlocum

Another purchase thank's to a deal posted in the Deals thread!

Ashford had this Seiko SUR065P1 for whopping $55.00

It is a very classy watch, perfect for wear on formal occasions. 42mm x 8.5mm


----------



## RangelRocha

Hey guys!

Just got this today!!


























Super cheap and in need of a little repair but I love.
So sorry for the crappy pics...

Cheers!


----------



## Wilkuz

derskie auto 921831, pic plundered unceremoniously from interweb. Dare I skin it to make it even more nautical? Maybe one day, but maybe never.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

ENIGMAS1 said:


> Just arrive today from Obris Morgan:


Can't believe how inexpensive their straps are. Would love your opinion of them. Only reason I haven't bought them yet is that they don't sell them in 24mm. Huge selection of cool colors. I'm tempted to buy another dive watch just to buy the straps. LOL

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4-D

Some affordable chinese goodness.

This







NOS Seagull ST5









+
Crystal caseback


----------



## blowfish89

After a long wait, I received my cork strap 'with pattern'. Went for the regular length this time, and it fits my 7" wrist perfectly (last time was too short).


----------



## goody2141

blowfish89 said:


> After a long wait, I received my cork strap 'with pattern'. Went for the regular length this time, and it fits my 7" wrist perfectly (last time was too short).


I love that watch. And nice strap


----------



## ENIGMAS1

ChiefWahoo said:


> Can't believe how inexpensive their straps are. Would love your opinion of them. Only reason I haven't bought them yet is that they don't sell them in 24mm. Huge selection of cool colors. I'm tempted to buy another dive watch just to buy the straps. LOL
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Hi ChiefWahoo,

Those straps are inexpensive and a soon I start using day by day I let you know if they are good or not..
My first impression that they look like strong, soft but only when I use every day we going to know more...

Regards.

Ric.


----------



## merl

Okay, I'm done....








Will still be wearing my affordables though


----------



## EL_GEEk

Adding the 4th Halios to my collection. What can I say, I like them Halios.










Life is too short. buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on IM @EL_GEEK


----------



## m0rt

The box said "mechanical parts"...










The watch said "my gosh I am quality!"


----------



## Eleuthera

Got this coming:









To go with this beauty:


----------



## KMCMax

KMCMax said:


> Hmmm...going to the local Post Office tomorrow to make sure everyone's OK.


I was trying to be funny but I just realized that I have 2 straps and a watch that arrived in Flushing NY USPS facility last week and according to tracking have not yet left that location. They should have been delivered by now. Guess I really will be visiting the PO tomorrow to see if they can help figure this out.


----------



## unwatched

I've been looking for a Perpetual for a while...


----------



## blowfish89

Colareb suede strap arrived and is pretty good. Made in Italy.
























I've been very fickle on keeping or flipping this watch since the beginnig, I'm wearing it regularly in my rotation but I know its not a keeper. The new straps should take it another month or two.


----------



## HammyMan37

So a few months ago I wanted an affordable dress watch to wear to weddings. I have been stuck between the Hamilton Jazzmaster thinline quartz and the Cocktail Time. I have 3 autos and only two winders so I was leaning toward the Hammy. I ordered it and thru the Zon and the day before it was supposed to arrive I got a phone call telling me it was out of stock. So I just saw it again and it was in stock and in budget so I pulled the trigger. Should be here on the 1st. God I hope I don't get that phone call again! She's a beaut!


----------



## DSlocum

Ordered this today, Amazon had a lightning deal on this. $59 down from $129, should have it by the weekend.


----------



## RidingDonkeys

Ive got a Glycine Ningaloo Reef en route. 

I keep seeing all these Russian watches on here. Maybe I need to get out and enjoy the local horology scene more. Three months living here and I've only bought two Russian watches, and one was as a gift for someone else.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver

This one


----------



## G42guy

This guy and an Amfibia. First Russian for me...


----------



## cuica

This:










For this:


----------



## uvalaw2005

My consolidation and return to affordables continues. Sold the Carrera, bought the Certina DS-1, $1000 difference goes in the bank. I prefer the Carrera's 3 o'clock date window, but not by $1000. Both have odd lugs (19mm for Carrera, 21mm for DS-1). Sapphire front and back, applied indices, matching date wheel, nice mix of polished/brushed, solid bracelet. For anyone who's interested, DS-1 is currently $474 at Jomashop, get another $20 off with code WLCM20.


----------



## eblackmo

Vintage hmt


----------



## nenolas73

Seiko SNZH57J1 inbound... The big question is: keep as it is or go for a FFF mod? 









(Img from the bay)


----------



## omega360

Where did you get this! Im looking for 1 to


----------



## nenolas73

omega360 said:


> Where did you get this! Im looking for 1 to


The bay. 115$ + shipping.

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=361328969987&globalID=EBAY-US


----------



## SK75

I should have this Motorola Moto 360 in the mail in a few days. Don't know why but I want a smartwatch. Just to complete the collection.








Let's see when it's here.


----------



## eblackmo

RidingDonkeys said:


> Ive got a Glycine Ningaloo Reef en route.
> 
> I keep seeing all these Russian watches on here. Maybe I need to get out and enjoy the local horology scene more. Three months living here and I've only bought two Russian watches, and one was as a gift for someone else.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


I wonder why they named it ningaloo reef? Given it is off the west coast of australia. Anyways.....


----------



## Jtragic

Eleuthera said:


> Got this coming:
> 
> View attachment 5127090
> 
> 
> To go with this beauty:
> 
> View attachment 5127114


Awesome pics and an even awesomer watch. Is it really that purpley-blue? I might need to look into one of these. Wear it in good health.


----------



## Jtragic

DSlocum said:


> Ordered this today, Amazon had a lightning deal on this. $59 down from $129, should have it by the weekend.


How many watches you up to now, like 250 or so?


----------



## Jtragic

Coming in from Japan sometime next week I assume. 1997 vintage. I'm sure I paid way too much, but there's just something about these Albas... plus for some reason I've had a red chrono itch I haven't been able to scratch until now. I thought the Stuckx would've but they didn't make a real red one so...


----------



## kpjimmy

SK75 said:


> I should have this Motorola Moto 360 in the mail in a few days. Don't know why but I want a smartwatch. Just to complete the collection.
> View attachment 5150842
> 
> 
> Let's see when it's here.


Had this when it launched last November (?). Flipped it and now have a LG watch r. I miss the real estate but don't miss the battery life. It may be fine for most, but it can't last my 14 hr day.

It's in my rotation. And use my GWR with a NATO currently. Awaiting my perlon Straps to try 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Jtragic said:


> Coming in from Japan sometime next week I assume. 1997 vintage. I'm sure I paid way too much, but there's just something about these Albas... plus for some reason I've had a red chrono itch I haven't been able to scratch until now. I thought the Stuckx would've but they didn't make a real red one so...
> 
> View attachment 5151570


That's gorgeous. I just love red watches, but I don't wear anything that would remotely complement red these days. I wanted a red VSA chrono as well and couldn't justify it. 
Enjoy the watch. It's a great find!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic

ChiefWahoo said:


> That's gorgeous. I just love red watches, but I don't wear anything that would remotely complement red these days. I wanted a red VSA chrono as well and couldn't justify it.
> Enjoy the watch. It's a great find!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Thanks Chief! Yeah about the only think I can coordinate with it is black but it should be fine.


----------



## DSlocum

Jtragic said:


> How many watches you up to now, like 250 or so?


Umm.... I don't know? 62? 63? Something like that.


----------



## Tomas472

In transit at the moment, a couple of new Perlon tropical straps, and a new Bulova watch (96B230) that I'll show when it gets here... Should be here by middle of next week.

In the mean time, here is a random picture of what one looks like...


----------



## SteamJ

Jtragic said:


> Coming in from Japan sometime next week I assume. 1997 vintage. I'm sure I paid way too much, but there's just something about these Albas... plus for some reason I've had a red chrono itch I haven't been able to scratch until now. I thought the Stuckx would've but they didn't make a real red one so...
> 
> View attachment 5151570


I love these. Congrats and I'd love to see more pics and a thread on it.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Orient Star Classic arrived. Will take some better pictures once the strap I ordered for it is fitted, but even now it's super nice. I can understand now why people rank them at SARB level.


----------



## RidingDonkeys

eblackmo said:


> I wonder why they named it ningaloo reef? Given it is off the west coast of australia. Anyways.....


I wonder the same thing. It isn't really a dive watch. It isn't really a pilots chronograph either. It is what it is, and I like it, despite the weird name that I can't figure out.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## DSlocum

This arrived today. Feels and looks great, well worth the $59 and I have no qualms about the brand considering the stellar customer service.


----------



## fofofomin

What's the lug width on this piece?


----------



## kpjimmy

Got my @melbourne #Carlton in a fee days ago. Started out with the L&H #Cerberus and then the #Carlton lol










Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## DSlocum

fofofomin said:


> What's the lug width on this piece?


The Avi-8? 24mm


----------



## EL_GEEk

kpjimmy said:


> Got my @melbourne #Carlton in a fee days ago. Started out with the L&H #Cerberus and then the #Carlton lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Beautiful pair. Congrats.

Life is too short. buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on IM @EL_GEEK


----------



## eblackmo

RidingDonkeys said:


> I wonder the same thing. It isn't really a dive watch. It isn't really a pilots chronograph either. It is what it is, and I like it, despite the weird name that I can't figure out.
> 
> Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


Ah Ningaloo is Aboriginal Australian (Wajarri) I just found it curious for a swiss watch company to name their watch that. Anyway enjoy the watch! 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ningaloo_Coast


----------



## StuK

This little beauty is on the way from russia😁


----------



## RidingDonkeys

eblackmo said:


> Ah Ningaloo is Aboriginal Australian (Wajarri) I just found it curious for a swiss watch company to name their watch that. Anyway enjoy the watch!
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ningaloo_Coast


Yep. When I think Ningaloo, I think of diving on the reef. I would truly expect any watch by the name to be a dive watch.

The problem with buying watches when you live in Russia is waiting for them to get here. Unfortunately, diplomatic pouch doesn't have an express option. So while I'm waiting for this thing to arrive, I'm already thinking about ordering more straps for it. The suspense is killing me.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Someday, a postal/courier company is going to come up with a system that allows you to track the exact GPS coordinates, in real time, of your parcel as it travels across the globe. And watch its position and path on e.g. Google Maps.

That company is going to be rich.

Instead, I'm stuck with this. Curse you, vague shipping status descriptors!


----------



## kpjimmy

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Someday, a postal/courier company is going to come up with a system that allows you to track the exact GPS coordinates, in real time, of your parcel as it travels across the globe. And watch its position and path on e.g. Google Maps.
> 
> That company is going to be rich.
> 
> Instead, I'm stuck with this. Curse you, vague shipping status descriptors!


If you have an android, have you tried the app called deliveries? Not exactly GPS coordinates but they do show a path.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sofa-Lofa

Citizen Monaco 8110A chrono

Damn bank holiday!! now it's going to be a day late


----------



## Jake L

I ordered my first Bulova, Accutron II 'Moonview' about a week ago. I've read that the original black leather strap is not a good one, so I also purchased brown Hirsch Ascot strap for this watch. It is interesting to see how this combination will look... Here in Finland Bulova is not a very well-known or popular brand, so it is very unlikely that I will see another one in my home town.


----------



## MikeyT

This one. Custom modified by and for the late, great Jonathan Koch, aka Swedefreak.


----------



## Wldct69

Two new ones coming...


----------



## ChiefWahoo

MikeyT said:


> This one. Custom modified by and for the late, great Jonathan Koch, aka Swedefreak.


If you ever get tired of that. . .wow.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## goody2141

Really excited about this one. Been searching for months after losing an auction on one.

VO10-6611


----------



## ChiefWahoo

That's a beauty. Glad you finally got one!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna

Vintage Yan'an from China and a selection of vintage Perlon straps from Israel.


----------



## Level.5x

1. Archimede Pilot 42mm
-Arriving within 2-4 weeks
2. Tissot T-Classic Powermatic Titanium 40mm
-Arriving within 1 week

 Have a great week everybody!!


----------



## SteamJ

One of these is about to leave New Zealand for me.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

SteamJ said:


> One of these is about to leave New Zealand for me.


I live in New Zealand and I don't even know what they are.

What are they?


----------



## SteamJ

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I live in New Zealand and I don't even know what they are.
> 
> What are they?


They're actually a South African brand but the owner lives in New Zealand now. It was a Kickstarter project called the Uhuru Impi: https://www.kickstarter.com/project...-south-african-mechanical-watc?ref=nav_search


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

SteamJ said:


> They're actually a South African brand but the owner lives in New Zealand now.


Ah, another member of the Great Saffa Migration to Kiwiland!


----------



## ChiefWahoo

I like that Impi. I've never done KS before. The KS page says there are six available at $199. Can I still order or was that at the time the campaign ended? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## MEzz

Can't order through KS when the campaign is done. But he is taking orders on his webpage. http://www.uhuruwatches.com/
I have one coming my way too. Hopefully it lands in MN before Texas .



ChiefWahoo said:


> I like that Impi. I've never done KS before. The KS page says there are six available at $199. Can I still order or was that at the time the campaign ended?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

$49.99 shipped. Football was free. I may use these as gifts and keep the football for my boys.


----------



## Tomas472

Bulova 96B230 came in.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## BlackrazorNZ

OH LAWDY ALL THE THING ARRIVED AT ONCE WHAT TO DO I DON'T EVEN


----------



## whoa

Got a 20mm Eulit Kristall perlon incomming for my Damasko Da36










Sendt fra min HTC One S med Tapatalk


----------



## whoa

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 5196418


Very nice! Custom?

Sendt fra min HTC One S med Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

whoa said:


> Very nice! Custom?
> 
> Sendt fra min HTC One S med Tapatalk


Yep. Just got to wait for the Phantom to (be made and) arrive now.


----------



## whoa

Bradjhomes said:


> Yep. Just got to wait for the Phantom to (be made and) arrive now.


Not bad! You do get some good ideas for straps! How close is the Phantom? 
I need to get one from Clover at one point but can't decide which way to go :-D want something for my da36

Sendt fra min HTC One S med Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

Not sure. Probably end of the year. 

This one is from Pavstraps rather than Clover.


----------



## Man of Kent

Get in! Going straight on Nato and ordering a yobokies sapphire as soon as I get this.


----------



## Bradjhomes

^ great price


----------



## Kubby

^ Great catch all round.

K.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Whole bunch of goodies arrived today.

#1 - My Borealis Scorpionfish - white dial modern hands version.

#2 - The Bonetto Cineturini 300D strap to replace the factory metal one (not that there's anything wrong with it - I just like orange!)



















#3 - A Colareb strap for my Miro.




























#4 - A lavender alligator grain from Meyhofer plus a flip lock clasp, to replace the crummy factory band on my wife's Orient Charlene.




























#5 - A Fluco Perlrochen (polished stingray) strap to go with my Orient Star Classic. I'm going to do a write up on both the watch and strap in the near future, so I'll just leave 1 pic here as a bit of a teaser.


----------



## than70

Nice! What is the width of the lugs? Looks kinda expensive.


----------



## Man of Kent

Bradjhomes said:


> ^ great price





Kubby said:


> ^ Great catch all round.
> 
> K.


Could've also had this with the bracelet for a fiver more..... 








Looks like its relisted.....................


----------



## Kubby

^ Yeah, watched it for a bit. Tempted, but I've got one...

Enjoy yours!


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

than70 said:


> What is the width of the lugs?


20mm.


----------



## hockeyandbeers

Arriving between September 9th and 29th is possibly the ugliest watch you've ever seen. But I really wanted a watch with the day wheel in Cyrillic and I got it in this, so it's the best watch ever (1975 Raketa)!!









This is a 60s era Buren that I picked up on ebay simply because I love the color of the dial. Arrives Sept 5th.


----------



## Elho

This one came in today!!

my first 'expensive' watch.









Techne Harrier 363.1 pvd with sand strap!


----------



## DSlocum

Didn't have a solar so I went cheap...


----------



## Six-quat-deux

Madness? This is Sybaris!


----------



## krmarq2015

Can't beat Rakuten/Seiko 3s store... Fantastic price, ordered Friday, showed up today (NY).


----------



## Keithcozz

A genuine moon-phase with big date for a hundred bucks.

I was powerless, I absolutely had to buy it.


----------



## Level.5x

Received this Tissot super fast from Jomashop. I am extremely thrilled with this one! First impressions...1.)I'm overwhelmed by how light a titanium case and bracelet can be. 2.)The applied indices are not as tall and oversized as I was expecting from stock photos. 3.)The feel and sound while manual winding is fantastic! This is complimented by the size and unique shape of the crown. It's easy to pull out, large enough to easily turn, and smaller on the wrist than I expected from stock photo. I'm actually excited to post a full review this weekend. Thanks everybody.


----------



## skriefal

Just arrived today -- lightly-used Lew & Huey Cerberus purchased from WUS member. I've moved it onto a $3.99 Clockwork Synergy NATO style strap from Best Buy.


----------



## yankeexpress

HTF color combo Seiko SNZF25 white dial, red bezel


----------



## brmvs

Got this Neiton (parnis-like brand) for a good price, I mean sapphire glass and auto for less than 55$ shipped.


























Pics are sellers


----------



## DSlocum

brmvs said:


> Got this Neiton (parnis-like brand) for a good price, I mean sapphire glass and auto for less than 55$ shipped.
> 
> Pics are sellers


I have been looking at those and if I had found one for that price, I sure as heck would have gotten it! Nice catch.


----------



## brmvs

DSlocum said:


> I have been looking at those and if I had found one for that price, I sure as heck would have gotten it! Nice catch.


Thanks! I got lucky, found an auction on the bay put in a 50$ max bid and miraculously it didn't go over it.


----------



## goody2141

That is nice, I will have to check it out.

This should be here in about a week and a half


----------



## SK75

My Omega Seamaster 300M Chronometer finally arrived:

































Very happy with it so far and I doubt that'll change soon.


----------



## DSlocum

Got this on the Amazon sale for $43, arrived today. This thing built like a tank! 49mm diameter, 58mm lug to lug


----------



## sinner777

Orient Collosus. Frikkin 50 mm of steel...

Poslano sa mog NOA_H44 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

My Uhuru Impi arrived this afternoon. All in all it's a great looking piece that seems well made. Small chance of a defective movement aside (it would stop running periodically despite being fully wound though Nick will take care of it if it needs repairs so no complaints) I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Great looking case. How is the legibility of the silver hands on the light face?


----------



## blowfish89

ChiefWahoo said:


> Great looking case. How is the legibility of the silver hands on the light face?


This. Is the only reason I resisted buying that white dial red bezel CW Trident in the nearly new sale earlier today.

My two Clockwork Synergy leather natos showed up and they rock so much I can't believe they are $9 each. I bent one of the straps (grey) at a point and the part bent changed to a lighter color and wont come back to the original - talk about distressed


----------



## SteamJ

ChiefWahoo said:


> Great looking case. How is the legibility of the silver hands on the light face?


Pretty good actually. At least in a lighter environment I've had no issues.


----------



## blackdot

Just picked up a Seiko for the Mr., the day-date version of the watch in A View to Kill (below) and one of the first quartz chronos.


----------



## mannal

For the wife:


----------



## mpreston

I've been looking at this Fossil for a while now but the price has always been a bit steep for me to have pulled the trigger. The Price dropped below 100 bucks so I pulled the trigger.

It ticks so many boxes in "likes" department..
Bullhead case - check
Rallye Strap - check
Yellow dial - check
Motorsport theme - check

What could go wrong? 
Well maybe too many "likes" in one package.
Oh well they have a good return policy if it is too gaudy


----------



## goody2141

mpreston said:


> View attachment 5248138
> 
> I've been looking at this Fossil for a while now but the price has always been a bit steep for me to have pulled the trigger. The Price dropped below 100 bucks so I pulled the trigger.
> 
> It ticks so many boxes in "likes" department..
> Bullhead case - check
> Rallye Strap - check
> Yellow dial - check
> Motorsport theme - check
> 
> What could go wrong?
> Well maybe too many "likes" in one package.
> Oh well they have a good return policy if it is too gaudy


Ive considered getting one for a while now. I tried one on in the store and really liked it. Just been throwing money elsewhere though


----------



## mannal

I passed on a Land Master due to the crown being on the top. Not sure why, but I feel myself being drawn to the design and colors. Kind of like bug to a light










mpreston said:


> View attachment 5248138
> 
> I've been looking at this Fossil for a while now but the price has always been a bit steep for me to have pulled the trigger. The Price dropped below 100 bucks so I pulled the trigger.
> 
> It ticks so many boxes in "likes" department..
> Bullhead case - check
> Rallye Strap - check
> Yellow dial - check
> Motorsport theme - check
> 
> What could go wrong?
> Well maybe too many "likes" in one package.
> Oh well they have a good return policy if it is too gaudy


----------



## mpreston

Yeah it seems that you have loftier goals than I do…look forward to seeing the front shot of the new Seiko Speedy you acquired.


----------



## NoSpoon

A brand new one of these should be here on Tuesday! Now I can join the Steinhart owners club
.


----------



## lildrgn

Won this Mondaine Night Vision off the 'bay today. Super stoked! These became a recent infatuation of mine and this one was way less than others that I've seen. I was looking forward to getting it later in the week until the seller emailed and said he missed the post office today and due to Labor Day, cannot ship until Tuesday!

DOH!

Oh well. At least I have these pix to hold me over. (From the seller)


----------



## DSlocum

Not a big fan of the Mondaine watches usually (don't like the hands), but black version is definitely cooler.


----------



## 9sse

Two watches out, two watches in. Sold one of my Gruppo Gammas and a Hamilton quartz chrono. Incoming is a grey Orient Curator and a used Junghans Max Bill. Will probably have to replace the crystal, but got it for 300$ so I'm happy. Sellers pic:


----------



## DSlocum

Had a coupon for Amazon warehouse, picked up this Lucian Piccard Clarinden for $40, arrived today. (Don't you love Sunday deliveries from Amazon?)


----------



## HammyMan37

My Hamilton Jazzmaster Thinline just arrived. It's Quartz but I'm ok with that because I want to take it out of my box for a wedding or special event and just slap it on my wrist and go. It's beautiful. A few of my buddies are just starting to get into this hobby and they are floored by my new Hammy.


----------



## jeacock

Ordered this Momentum M1 from Amazon, $44 after 25% off coupon. 







My first dive watch and first Momentum. Looking forward to receiving it later in the week. Momentum seems to be well regarded by WUS, but I came across a few lousy reviews online. Hoping those were the exception, and not the rule. I'll probably replace the bracelet immediately.


----------



## MEzz

Fifty Five Fanthoms, well I got to assemble one after the donor watch arrived


----------



## eblackmo

On the way from mother Russia....


----------



## James_

Sapphire crystal, ss insert and bonetto cinturini strap. The seller says the bezel can be pulled off if it is picked at. Not sure how bad this will be but I'm sure it will be a quick fix.


----------



## JLesinski

I celebrated my birthday back at the end of August and one thing that came out of that was a donation from my parents to further my watch habit. The first thing I bought with the funds is this box, so that my collection finally has a proper home. Coming soon to the case will be two new additions from overseas, pictures to come when they arrive.


----------



## DSlocum

Was wanting some bling, but not wanting to pay a lot, so I gave this a shot. I like the Invicta diver I have with carbon fiber face, and this one is just as nice.


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## DrVenkman

Not a Tuna, but a nice do-it-all watch for under $100. Thanks to Hodinkee for the rec.


----------



## yankeexpress

DSlocum said:


> Was wanting some bling, but not wanting to pay a lot, so I gave this a shot. I like the Invicta diver I have with carbon fiber face, and this one is just as nice.


Reminds me of this one


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

blowfish89 said:


>


A... Darth Carp?


----------



## ChiefWahoo

I thought it was an Evil Sheephead

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

Well, I gotta pass some time - still two days away, and no photoshop skills to put a Tuna there. 
Why don't you fine folks enjoy this music video till then (found by fellow member ApexWildCard)?


----------



## Sam-e

Just got this in. I love it.


----------



## City74

Just arrived. I like it but not enough to keep so to the sales forums it goes


----------



## 9sse

The Max Bill arrived. The crystal is cracked as I thought, so I'll have to replace that eventually. Haven't decided what looks best, perlon or mesh?


----------



## donovanl12

Bought this for 12 bucks off the 'bay. Just for fun. "Quemex"


----------



## cmann_97

Finally found a Lum-Tec B3 for sale .... on the way...


----------



## mpreston

Well the Fossil CH2979 arrived at luchtime.
Overall I'm pleased with it. The last Fossil I bought was 20 years ago and they have come a long way. 
The fit and finish is pretty darn good and the strap is wonderful and I don't regret picking it up on sale.









I was worried that the yellow/gold face would be hideous. But to my surprise it looks rather nice. 
This will be a fun casual watch thats not afraid of getting noticed.

I was looking at it for awhile I thought that this could have be the love child of these two watches?








Poguehead?
Bullogue?


----------



## blowfish89

Double whammy today- surprise! Traded my Stowa 1938 for these two


----------



## goody2141

blowfish89 said:


> Double whammy today- surprise! Traded my Stowa 1938 for these two


Cool watches, but man I loved that 1938.


----------



## blowfish89

goody2141 said:


> Cool watches, but man I loved that 1938.


True dat. Can't have everything in a 6 watch box and funds have plateaued out so outs-for-ins.. :-x
And I really wanted that Darth Tuna, the CW is just collateral in trade. Wanted one displayback/handwind after letting the Stowa go.
Stowa should release a 1938 version with old Stowa logo and the same dial made in the same embossed diamond-cut process but non-chrono (aka non-Thick) and with matte case. If they make a handwind, it could possibly outsell the Marine Original.


----------



## Gazza74

I want to click on the like button, but man, that 1938 was gorgeous. Oh hell, if you're happy, then I'll like the post since it's what you wanted.



blowfish89 said:


> Double whammy today- surprise! Traded my Stowa 1938 for these two


----------



## mpreston

*Sumo from the WUS Classifieds*

This will be the last purchase for a while. Yeah, right.
From now on it's going be 2-3 out for each new one in.
I'm really happy with what I've acquired so far, and this should be the crowning touch.
Only caveat USPS, in it's great wisdom, has this on the slow boat to Texas. 
Hopefully they'll figure it out and deliver it sooner than later.

(photo: from seller's listing)


----------



## DSlocum

From F29


----------



## goody2141

mpreston said:


> View attachment 5323058
> 
> 
> *Sumo from the WUS Classifieds*
> 
> This will be the last purchase for a while. Yeah, right.
> From now on it's going be 2-3 out for each new one in.
> I'm really happy with what I've acquired so far, and this should be the crowning touch.
> Only caveat USPS, in it's great wisdom, has this on the slow boat to Texas.
> Hopefully they'll figure it out and deliver it sooner than later.
> 
> (photo: from seller's listing)


Im sure you will love it. Its an incredible watch. Just don't loose those pin collars


----------



## arsenic

*JeanRichard Terrascope Patrouille Des Glaciers 60500-11-70A-FK2A*


----------



## skriefal

Well, I'm looking forward to this one that's on it's way to me... (Zelos Helmsman)... it's the only bronze-cased version still available from Zelos, and I even like the brown dial and DLC bezel. It's probably the very version that I would have purchased even if all of the dial and bezel options were still available.


----------



## arsenic

skriefal said:


> Well, I'm looking forward to this one that's on it's way to me... (Zelos Helmsman)...


I have a steel w/ grey dial. It's a great watch man, enjoy.


----------



## JLesinski

Watch one (of 2) has been ordered and will enter the mail any day now. First swiss movement so I'm pretty excited for this thing to reach my door









(photo from Google/Gnomon)


----------



## ctzfan

Managed to snag one of the last remaining one.


----------



## goody2141

goody2141 said:


> That is nice, I will have to check it out.
> 
> This should be here in about a week and a half


Came in, Seiko 7t52-8000 SBBT029?


----------



## mpreston

nice one goody


----------



## mpreston

goody2141 said:


> Im sure you will love it. Its an incredible watch. Just don't loose those pin collars


I've mastered the pin collars after doing lots of researchin on the net when I bought my monster. Haven't lost one yet, knock on wood


----------



## MACHENE.Tech

goody2141 said:


> Came in, Seiko 7t52-8000 SBBT029?


I want one.


----------



## MACHENE.Tech

Just bagged a NIB O&W Kartargo. Been on the hunt for this bad boy since '13. I'm going to WRUW the ish out of it once I receive it.


----------



## GUTuna

MACHENE.Tech said:


> Just bagged a NIB O&W Kartargo. Been on the hunt for this bad boy since '13. I'm going to WRUW the ish out of it once I receive it.
> View attachment 5337730


As an enthusiast that has hunted O&W pieces for years, great find!


----------



## hkbob

NOT this one - but a homage of it, with final details yet to be seen. But seeing that the pictured watch costs $238,000 a pop, and there are only 28 of them globally, hopefully a reasonably well-made homage is good enough for me. It's a custom order of 199. I hope to get it early next year.


----------



## MEzz

The champagne colored dial of this Meranom Vostok SE is speaking to me








and I had to get a scuba dude polo to complete the collection...


----------



## aaronmd

I was wanting something soviet era...and couldn't resist









Also I wanted a skeleton. Was at a wedding the other day and a guy at my table had a Rotary Skeleton in a polished case. For some reason the PVD version caught my eye so I surfed the bay until I got one. Not the actual photo of mine since its absolutely filthy full of finger prints and dirt but for $30 who can complain. Should clean up nice.


----------



## mannal

This puts my quest for a moon phase on the back burner but i'm not complaining.


----------



## goody2141

SBSS017 Rally Reissue


----------



## JLesinski

Watch 2 (of 2) has been ordered! I had planned on buying a Tisell Marine but the skx009 has been one that has been on my radar for quite some time and I finally decided to pull the trigger this morning. Have to think that this likely concludes my watch acquisitions for the year, but I think I did pretty well with these two.









(photo from Google)


----------



## draco159

Really liked the mint green colors. Don't have a dive watch yet in my collection and this will do nicely for now.


----------



## draco159

Well, just won this. Probably overpaid but I really liked the worn look and hadn't seen this combo yet.


----------



## mguffin

I've got this on the way...


----------



## K_S_P

Got this one today, wasn't quite sure about the brand, couldn't find much reviews on it, but with a great labor day sale I couldn't resist.
Took some pictures really quick:

























I'm literally impressed by the watch, much better than expected, feels really solid, perfect weight, nice strap and buckle.


----------



## nenolas73

SARB035 from 2010


----------



## yankeexpress

Spent Some time researching between 2 gorgeous Oceanus OCW-S100 colors and prices. 
Titanium, Sapphire, Solar, Atomic, perpetual calendar, easy time-zone changing, great travel watches.....
The white dial has nice blue hands caught my eye after seeing the equally beautiful black dial with blue indices, which both have.

Fewer sellers have the white dial, most are sold out.

Ulimately price tipped the balance as the black dial was much less expensive and just as stunning.


----------



## Gazza74

Surprised no-one has posted that they've backed the Nezumi Voiture on KS. I guess I can be the first.









Still deciding between the black on white, or white on black, but luckily I don't have to choose until they are ready to ship.


----------



## goody2141

The Nezumi looks great. I just don't like spending money and waiting months. I'll probably wait for one second hand. I'm kind of interested in the blue, since I already have the black or white color scheme covered. I do think a blue bezel insert would look much better with the blue dial though. But the white dial is really nice looking.

I really wish a bracelet was offered. I would probably throw my money at them now if that was promised. Acrylic domed crystal would be nice too.


----------



## blowfish89

I ordered a brown dial Bagelsport Nautilus. Probably shouldn't have but couldn't resist as it was cheap.


----------



## ironborn

blowfish89 said:


> I ordered a brown dial Bagelsport Nautilus. Probably shouldn't have but couldn't resist as it was cheap.


You should have and I'm glad you did.


----------



## DrVenkman

blowfish89 said:


> I ordered a brown dial Bagelsport Nautilus. Probably shouldn't have but couldn't resist as it was cheap.


Where? I've been googling and searching eBay since I saw Reno's thread. Haven't been able to find one.

*nevermind. Found links on other thread


----------



## Sangi

Got this on the way for some modding! :-d


----------



## blowfish89

DrVenkman said:


> Where? I've been googling and searching eBay since I saw Reno's thread. Haven't been able to find one.
> 
> *nevermind. Found links on other thread


Are you getting one then?


----------



## DrVenkman

blowfish89 said:


> Are you getting one then?


Nah, the more I look, the more I realize I'll never wear it.


----------



## mpreston

*The Blumo has landed. *
Only four days late, I guess USPS didn't want to let this one go (USPS' fubar). The watch is in nice condition for being two years old.
So far I'm really liking how it feels on the wrist, and the weight and size are about perfect for me. 
Overall I'm impressed and I don't have the typical complaints others do about the bezel (font) or the bracelet (to narrow).
I'm thinking this one will be a keeper along with my Orange Monster and Shrouded Monster (baby Tuna) or whatever its called : )
I think I'll call them "The Triplets" : )


----------



## tommy_boy

I think I paid Amazon less than $80 for this.

Not sure why I continue to pull the trigger on these types of watches but what can I say.

Tomorrow I'll know whether it's pic-worthy.


----------



## DSlocum

Got my F29 sandwich dial, hand wind Pam Homage watch and, of course, the strap was WAY too short for my damn wrists... BUT, I had this awesome Android band with blue stitching I have been itching to put on a watch.. like they were made for each other!


----------



## yankeexpress

ordered a black Bagelsport Nautilus.....and waiting for the opportunity to get a blue dial as well.


----------



## Gazza74

Love that strap. Does anyone know if it can be purchased separately?



K_S_P said:


> Got this one today, wasn't quite sure about the brand, couldn't find much reviews on it, but with a great labor day sale I couldn't resist.
> Took some pictures really quick:
> 
> View attachment 5346778
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346802
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346770
> 
> 
> I'm literally impressed by the watch, much better than expected, feels really solid, perfect weight, nice strap and buckle.


----------



## skriefal

DSlocum said:


> Got my F29 sandwich dial, hand wind Pam Homage watch and, of course, the strap was WAY too short for my damn wrists... BUT, I had this awesome Android band with blue stitching I have been itching to put on a watch.. like they were made for each other!


No such problem here. But I have teeny wrists . The new band looks nice.

My Zelos Helmsman arrived today. Great watch! But I may need to punch another hole in the (nice) leather strap to better fit that same teeny wrist.


----------



## Level.5x

Just got this cheap, glued NATO (very disappointed) for an incoming Archimede pilot. Well the Archimede isn't in so I tried it on my OTHER 20mm watch and was floored by the look. I think the off white dial looks good with the green.


























Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## DSlocum

skriefal said:


> No such problem here. But I have teeny wrists . The new band looks nice.
> 
> My Zelos Helmsman arrived today. Great watch! But I may need to punch another hole in the (nice) leather strap to better fit that same teeny wrist.


I figured! I have the damnedest problems finding straps that I like AND fit me! But that blue stitching worked out a charm so I am happy!


----------



## SteamJ

This one arrived today. Extremely well put together and the first micro brand watch ever made in India (40mm and using an HMT movement). Will I keep it? I'm not sure. It'll be sought after as they're all sold out and these may be the last of the HMT movements but it's also dressier than I typically wear. We'll see but there's no question it's a great looking watch.


----------



## blowfish89

Very nice Jason. I am happy the quality is there. I'm actually thinking maybe I should have ordered the blue dial instead of the brown. Enjoy it !


----------



## GuessWho

Got a new Orient on the way via Rakuten


----------



## mpreston

Just Landed...









(Bezel with insert, not the watch)

*Yobokies Coin-edge clicking bezel with blue insert mounted on a SKX009.*

I'm sure this has been done before, but I think it looks pretty good. This is about an $80 mod.

I was never really 100% satisfied with the 009 so I put it up for sale to help fund a Blumo. While packaging up the 009 up I discovered that the pepsi bezel had completely locked up. I had to inform the buyer that the watch was defective and refunded his payment. I decided then that I might be able to make the 009 look more like a Blumo with a new blue bezel from Yobokies. Of course shortly after that I found a good deal on a Sumo. Whats a guy to do : )

So the Sumo and the bezel arrive yesterday. I spent yesterday evening enjoying the new watch and this morning I installed the Yobokies coin-edge bezel with blue insert (placed in temporarily). Here is the 009 beside the Sumo for comparisons - the 009 is now sort of a mini-sumo...maybe not but it did change it up a bit and I like the way it looks.









So I'm not sure what to do with the SKX009 now. I don't need two blue dial/bezel watches . I can't sell the 009 as "like-new" (which it really is like new if the bezel worked with the gasket) without taking a gigantic hit. So I'll most likely keep the 009 with the pepsi mounted and maybe mod it. Then I'll use the coin-edge bezel and with a Yobokies metal insert (with yellow markings) for my SKXA035 and sell off the blue bezel.

Oh, and here is a side view of the coin-edge if you are interested in seeing the profile.


----------



## Quicksilver

mpreston said:


> Just Landed...
> 
> View attachment 5364586


Put that an a nice super oyster and take my money if you sell it. Seriously though it looks quite nice but i'm a sucker for coin edge bezels.


----------



## JLesinski

Just showed up. Wears a touch smaller than I expected and I anticipate a new bracelet in its future but overall I'm digging it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

Sometimes I hate the "Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here!" thread. Two watches in two days.

My first Invicta is in-route. I've been looking for blue sub-homage.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

mannal said:


> My first Invicta is in-route. I've been looking for blue sub-homage.


I bought one but I'm not sure why, other than the price being right.

I don't want another diver, I don't want a Sub homage, and I don't need another watch. Was one of those price-motivated purchases where 30 seconds after hitting Buy I was like 'hmm... why did I do that?'

Oh well, it'll be my first Invicta, so I guess I can make my own judgement on the Invicta debate before I flick it


----------



## JLesinski

JLesinski said:


> Just showed up. Wears a touch smaller than I expected and I anticipate a new bracelet in its future but overall I'm digging it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well ordered the new bracelet a little quicker than I anticipated. Have a Super Oyster II on it's way to me









(photo belongs to strapcode)


----------



## sledgod

On it's way. Looking forward to a new work watch. 
Picture from Google search


----------



## Eleuthera

I 'was' going to pull the trigger on this:









(But now being bought by my good lady for Christmas).

So being reunited with this next week after way too many years without one and saving furiously for the past 18 months:









And just ordered this and this as received a very unexpected windfall last week, nothing major, but a nice surprise nonetheless:

















STRAP ONLY.

The Resco strap is more sentimental really. Number 1, my late granddad used to own a strap VERY similar to this and wore it with his Alsta. I don't yet have an Alsta but am on the hunt for one.

And number 2, my all time favourite film is Jaws and the strap is very similar to the famous or should that be 'infamous' Hopper watch.

As I said, I have yet to get an Alsta watch to go with it, seen a few though different models to the 'original' Hooper, nothing really striking enough though.

But I do have a few very old dive watches (not working) that may look good with it.


----------



## goody2141

Eleuthera said:


> I 'was' going to pull the trigger on this:
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5373506&d=1442410253"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> (But now being bought by my good lady for Christmas).
> 
> So being reunited with this next week after way too many years without one and saving furiously for the past 18 months:
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5373514&d=1442410493"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> And just ordered this and this as received a very unexpected windfall last week, nothing major, but a nice surprise nonetheless:
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5373554&d=1442407372"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5373570&d=1442410640"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> STRAP ONLY.
> 
> The Resco strap is more sentimental really. Number 1, my late granddad used to own a strap VERY similar to this and wore it with his Alsta. I don't yet have an Alsta but am on the hunt for one.
> 
> And number 2, my all time favourite film is Jaws and the strap is very similar to the famous or should that be 'infamous' Hopper watch.
> 
> As I said, I have yet to get an Alsta watch to go with it, seen a few though different models to the 'original' Hooper, nothing really striking enough though.
> 
> But I do have a few very old dive watches (not working) that may look good with it.


Nice pick ups. The Sturmanskie looks pretty good. And absolutely love the Speedmaster. The rally strap is also very nice addition, too bad you didn't get the watch too. Now only if I could get my wife to get me a watch as a gift (she's starting to refuse to get me any watches).

Btw, I love your Sumos. Wish those versions weren't so expensive.


----------



## Eleuthera

goody2141 said:


> Nice pick ups. The Sturmanskie looks pretty good. And absolutely love the Speedmaster. The rally strap is also very nice addition, too bad you didn't get the watch too. Now only if I could get my wife to get me a watch as a gift (she's starting to refuse to get me any watches).
> 
> Btw, I love your Sumos. Wish those versions weren't so expensive.


I'm keeping an eye out for the Alsta goody, a few around.

I think my wife will soon be the same as you're good lady mate, she's now got to the stage where she says 'Don't You Get Bored With Getting Watch Related Gifts?

As this is a family forum I won't print my reply, but it involves hand bags and shoes. 

The Sumo's I agree sir are expensive, but at the time I couldn't resist. I 'was' going to get the Green LE as well, but in the flesh it just doesn't stand up to the White and Yellow.

My only concern goody is the Resco strap. 'Could' be a little uncomfortable with restricted 'flex', but we'll see.


----------



## DSlocum

This is one of the sillier things I have done, but it made the wife happy.

See, she is a UM (University of Miami) grad and likes to support her college football team.

Me? I honestly couldn't care less about college football.

I picked up a dirt cheap Swiss Legend Neptune (right color and price) and a Strapsco leather nato in the right color, just for when her team plays. She thinks it is the greatest thing since sliced bread and I got brownie points (and a watch)


----------



## blowfish89

^Sympathies for that crushingly squeezed nato strap.


----------



## whoa

blowfish89 said:


> ^Sympathies for that crushingly squeezed nato strap.


It's crushed so much it's hardware morphed to a Zulu

Sendt fra min HTC One S med Tapatalk


----------



## goody2141

DSlocum said:


> This is one of the sillier things I have done, but it made the wife happy.
> 
> See, she is a UM (University of Miami) grad and likes to support her college football team.
> 
> Me? I honestly couldn't care less about college football.
> 
> I picked up a dirt cheap Swiss Legend Neptune (right color and price) and a Strapsco leather nato in the right color, just for when her team plays. She thinks it is the greatest thing since sliced bread and I got brownie points (and a watch)


Post it in the gameday thread


----------



## DSlocum

blowfish89 said:


> ^Sympathies for that crushingly squeezed nato strap.


It just looks that way, it is actually cut to fit. See, I didn't realize that the advertized 22mm was so very wrong on the watch. It is actually 24mm if you measure the outside edges and 15mm inside... so I said screw it, got a leather zulu and cut notches in it. I told you this whole thing was silly, right?



whoa said:


> It's crushed so much it's hardware morphed to a Zulu
> 
> Sendt fra min HTC One S med Tapatalk


Well, it's a Nato now, I cut off the bottom strap. Too much material between the watch and my wrist.


----------



## 9sse

This just arrived from dutyfreeisland.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

PerpetuaL Chronograph C-03 just arrived.

Well, that's one grail achieved


----------



## DSlocum

That case back is some serious eye candy.


----------



## Quicksilver

My drunkartstraps arrived and could not be happier.


----------



## blowfish89

^Look good Jason. I wanted a strap from him for the Shogun (it was originally Art's Shogun) but he quoted a wait time of nearly 6-8 weeks and I had already flipped the watch in 2, so backed out. Will get another later.


----------



## Quicksilver

Yup his wait times are a little long but worth it. This makes 4 of his straps for me and among the many I have his is the best . I want a shogun.


----------



## blowfish89

quicksilver7 said:


> Yup his wait times are a little long but worth it. This makes 4 of his straps for me and among the many I have his is the best . I want a shogun.


1) Shoguns are now selling for USD 750 new on Rakuten (Seiko3s) - I bought my pre-owned for as much.
2) If you decide to sell any of his 22mm canvas straps, please let me know.


----------



## pantagruel

Incoming... The Bulova Accutron 63A117.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Looks great. 
I was just with Art and he showed me like 20 different canvas material! Great stuff.



quicksilver7 said:


> My drunkartstraps arrived and could not be happier.


----------



## Jeep99dad

JLesinski said:


> Well ordered the new bracelet a little quicker than I anticipated. Have a Super Oyster II on it's way to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (photo belongs to strapcode)


Wow! That looks great.


----------



## Jeep99dad

I have the white one proto landing tomorrow. I can't wait to see it. I was very impressed with the design, size...
The production white will change slightly but I'll post "real life" pics so you can get an idea. 
I am thinking to getting a blue one too.



Gazza74 said:


> Surprised no-one has posted that they've backed the Nezumi Voiture on KS. I guess I can be the first.
> 
> View attachment 5351090
> 
> 
> Still deciding between the black on white, or white on black, but luckily I don't have to choose until they are ready to ship.





goody2141 said:


> The Nezumi looks great. I just don't like spending money and waiting months. I'll probably wait for one second hand. I'm kind of interested in the blue, since I already have the black or white color scheme covered. I do think a blue bezel insert would look much better with the blue dial though. But the white dial is really nice looking.
> 
> I really wish a bracelet was offered. I would probably throw my money at them now if that was promised. Acrylic domed crystal would be nice too.


----------



## soulbazz

Eleuthera said:


> And just ordered this and this as received a very unexpected windfall last week, nothing major, but a nice surprise nonetheless:
> 
> View attachment 5373554


This is cool. Is the 3133 mvmt 180 degrees rotated in the case?


----------



## ColdCactus

Should be in my hands by Friday


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

BlackrazorNZ said:


> PerpetuaL Chronograph C-03 just arrived.


Couple more pics :


----------



## goody2141

soulbazz said:


> Eleuthera said:
> 
> 
> 
> And just ordered this and this as received a very unexpected windfall last week, nothing major, but a nice surprise nonetheless:
> 
> 5373554
> 
> 
> 
> This is cool. Is the 3133 mvmt 180 degrees rotated in the case?
Click to expand...

It appears to be the 31681 movement, the 3 register movement of the 3133. They seem to put the date window in all sorts of places in some of these. Some of Strela's have date windows between 4 and 5, and some Poljot's have theirs between 1 and 2. At 12 seems to be the better location.


----------



## Quicksilver

Jeep99dad said:


> I have the white one proto landing tomorrow. I can't wait to see it. I was very impressed with the design, size...
> The production white will change slightly but I'll post "real life" pics so you can get an idea.
> I am thinking to getting a blue one too.


Hey Brice....you have the proto of the Nezumi landing today? I would be very interested to see some wrist shots if thats the case as I was one of the first backers of this project.


----------



## Jeep99dad

quicksilver7 said:


> Hey Brice....you have the proto of the Nezumi landing today? I would be very interested to see some wrist shots if thats the case as I was one of the first backers of this project.


Yeah. Unless USPS messes up which they have lately  that's why I mentioned it, I figured y'all may be interested in seeing real life pics and not glamour shots 
I am psyched, it's a beauty it seems. I still will order one tho.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Quicksilver

Man you got all the connections... Not gonna ask how you swung that but excited to see how it looks especially with the pics you take.


----------



## DirtyHarrie

quicksilver7 said:


> Man you got all the connections... Not gonna ask how you swung that but excited to see how it looks especially with the pics you take.


You need to up your IG game. If it was you would know how he happened upon it


----------



## Jeep99dad

quicksilver7 said:


> Man you got all the connections... Not gonna ask how you swung that but excited to see how it looks especially with the pics you take.


Nah! Just luck  I am excited and very thankful for the giveaway

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## dat722

I have a Seiko SKX007k2 incoming with 5 nato straps! Just in time for Spectre.


----------



## Galeocerdoshark

A quick snap.... I'm absolutely sure it's gonna pop on a suit. Love it! (Orient bambino)


----------



## m0rt

Got a Tunx strap for my SevenFriday.


----------



## MACHENE.Tech

I was so happy to receive my O&W yesterday only open the package and discover this:





And that's not all. There were specs of dust on the dial and on the inner side of the crystal. The rotor sounds like it was grinding against something inside the case and didn't wind the watch properly. At least the seller is willing to take it back. Still crossing my fingers he'll give me a full refund so i don't have to deal with a dispute.

Broke my heart.


----------



## elconquistador

Can't wait.


----------



## mannal

It came in a nice box,feels nice, stuff pretty much lines up, it's hacking and hand winding. I wound and set it and it appears to be keeping time. I believe my expectations were slightly exceeded. Sorry about the bad pic:











mannal said:


> Sometimes I hate the "Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here!" thread. Two watches in two days.
> 
> My first Invicta is in-route. I've been looking for blue sub-homage.
> 
> View attachment 5367210


----------



## Jeep99dad

elconquistador said:


> Can't wait.


That's just amazing looking !! Wow!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## elconquistador

I had convinced myself previously that I did not want it, but it kept drawing me back in.


----------



## blowfish89

Bought an Isofrane (my first) for the Darth Tuna.


----------



## Jonathan Hutson

That's a handsome Vintage Trinity dial. What do you like most about your mod?


----------



## goody2141

blowfish89 said:


> Bought an Isofrane (my first) for the Darth Tuna.


You probably could have cheaped out and got the Obris Morg-o-frane.

I'm not sure what the quality is like between the two though. My Borealis version works just fine.

Btw, I really want a Tuna now. Thanks.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Nezumi Voiture proto (1of4) white dial. I'll take better pics and post impressions. But I like it a lot already 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## blowfish89

goody2141 said:


> You probably could have cheaped out and got the Obris Morg-o-frane.
> I'm not sure what the quality is like between the two though. My Borealis version works just fine.
> Btw, I really want a Tuna now. Thanks.


I had one, it was nice but the hole spacing is not good for wrist sizes 7" or less, also strong smell. I think I included that one with my Halios Tropik when I sold it. I know the Isofrane isn't 5 times nicer, but atleast it fits me better (tried on locally).
Plus I bought the Isofrane from f29 for a good price so it can be flipped without loss, while another Obris frane for me would just be money lost (my new acquisition strategy looking at turnover cost rather than real cost since everything I buy ends up getting flipped sooner or later ;-)).


----------



## goody2141

blowfish89 said:


> goody2141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You probably could have cheaped out and got the Obris Morg-o-frane.
> I'm not sure what the quality is like between the two though. My Borealis version works just fine.
> Btw, I really want a Tuna now. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> I had one, it was nice but the hole spacing is not good for wrist sizes 7" or less, also strong smell. I think I included that one with my Halios Tropik when I sold it. I know the Isofrane isn't 5 times nicer, but atleast it fits me better (tried on locally).
> Plus I bought the Isofrane from f29 for a good price so it can be flipped without loss, while another Obris frane for me would just be money lost (my new acquisition strategy looking at turnover cost rather than real cost since everything I buy ends up getting flipped sooner or later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
Click to expand...

Good to know. My Borealis works fine so far. Only one problem, one of the keepers broke due to it being a pain getting the strap in and out of the keeper.

I'll still probably end up with one of the Obris straps at some point. I may have to get a yellow, orange or navy one.


----------



## blowfish89

goody2141 said:


> Good to know. My Borealis works fine so far. Only one problem, one of the keepers broke due to it being a pain getting the strap in and out of the keeper.
> 
> I'll still probably end up with one of the Obris straps at some point. I may have to get a yellow, orange or navy one.


Yep, they are immense value for money. I will get one of the colorful ones later myself, contrary to what I said


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Those Obris straps are too cheap not to get all of them. Unfortunately I just sold off most of my dive watches and then found the Obris straps. :-O


----------



## DBacj15

My first chronograph is in the mail. It's a Jacques Lemans Nostalgie N-1557D (quartz). I would definitely classify it as a Daytona "homage".


----------



## Gazza74

Very nice! Looking forward to seeing more.



Jeep99dad said:


> Nezumi Voiture proto (1of4) white dial. I'll take better pics and post impressions. But I like it a lot already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## OvrSteer

Titanium
Sapphire
Ceramic Bezel
NH36 with some kind of custom day mechanism.

Interested to see how it works out.


----------



## Level.5x

Went on C.Ward website last night and came across their "Nearly New" section. Apparently this sale, if you will, only comes out once or twice a year? From what I read, people tend to be very satisfied with the condition and the watches are subject to the same 60 day/60 mos mov't warranty. Watches are marked down by 30%. I felt like I had to jump on this one quick so I pulled the trigger on their C60 Trident Pro 600. 42mm. They have a great deal on their pilot watch but at 44mm, it would've been too big.


----------



## Gazza74

Nice catch....you'll be very satisfied with the quality and condition of what you receive, and on the small chance you're not, CW will take it back no questions asked.



Jonesin4Watches said:


> Went on C.Ward website last night and came across their "Nearly New" section. Apparently this sale, if you will, only comes out once or twice a year? From what I read, people tend to be very satisfied with the condition and the watches are subject to the same 60 day/60 mos mov't warranty. Watches are marked down by 30%. I felt like I had to jump on this one quick so I pulled the trigger on their C60 Trident Pro 600. 42mm. They have a great deal on their pilot watch but at 44mm, it would've been too big.
> 
> View attachment 5407986


----------



## mikekol

Jonesin4Watches said:


> Went on C.Ward website last night and came across their "Nearly New" section. Apparently this sale, if you will, only comes out once or twice a year? From what I read, people tend to be very satisfied with the condition and the watches are subject to the same 60 day/60 mos mov't warranty. Watches are marked down by 30%. I felt like I had to jump on this one quick so I pulled the trigger on their C60 Trident Pro 600. 42mm. They have a great deal on their pilot watch but at 44mm, it would've been too big.
> 
> View attachment 5407986


Yep, their NN sale is awesome. When you finally get a hold of your watch, you'll think that it's brand new.


----------



## sunny27

Picked up my second automatic, my first Seiko automatic and my first Seiko 5 (SNZF53J1)


----------



## Lphant

I just bought my first automatic, a Vostok Scuba Dude with a ministry case


----------



## Jeep99dad

Here are a color of pics of the Nezumi for those who were interested. Here it is on a NatoStrapCo leather NATO strap. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad

This is a green Heuerville Classic strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## goody2141

Jeep99dad said:


> This is a green Heuerville Classic strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I wonder if any bracelets will fit this.

Looks great. I definitely want to get one at some point. But I really don't want to spend money and not have a watch for a while. It drives me crazy.


----------



## EL_GEEk

More NATO straps from CNS last sale.










Life is too short. buy all the watches you like.

follow me on IG: @EL_GEEK


----------



## Jeep99dad

goody2141 said:


> I wonder if any bracelets will fit this.
> 
> Looks great. I definitely want to get one at some point. But I really don't want to spend money and not have a watch for a while. It drives me crazy.


That's always the problem with preorders  this one is a deal. I'm gonna get a blue one


----------



## Alden

Vostok Komandirskie -- my first. I'm wondering how long it's going to take to get here from Mother Russia.


----------



## Johnny Boy

GC X53003G2S


----------



## Ticonderoga

Overseas for 4 months. These Speedmaster sublimations await my return:

























And my "grail Junior':









(been looking for that watch for a while, thanks goody 2141!)

And my race chrono sublimation:









seems like the longest vacation ever...


----------



## Alden

Ticonderoga said:


> Overseas for 4 months. These Speedmaster sublimations await my return:
> 
> View attachment 5417954
> 
> 
> View attachment 5417970
> 
> 
> View attachment 5418010
> 
> 
> And my "grail Junior':
> 
> View attachment 5418018
> 
> 
> (been looking for that watch for a while, thanks goody 2141!)
> 
> And my race chrono sublimation:
> 
> View attachment 5418050
> 
> 
> seems like the longest vacation ever...


----------



## DSlocum

I missed out on an Israili paratropper watch on ebay, went for more than I was willing to spend. It was this awesome Tuna look-alike, but made by Casio. Anyway, as a consolation prize, I ordered my first Komandirskie, a Russian paratrooper version.










It is right at the bottom of the wearable range for me at 42mm, but I think I am going to slap it on a Bund anyway... question I have is, does anyone know what strap size this would use? Not listed on the auction.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Modern Komandirskies have 18mm lugs if I'm not mistaken.

Just bought one of these, and this time it's never leaving.


----------



## Alden

ChiefWahoo said:


> Modern Komandirskies have 18mm lugs if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Just bought one of these, and this time it's never leaving.
> View attachment 5420698


Wow, pretty nice for a Clevelander.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

^^Whoa. Them's fightin' words!


----------



## SteamJ

ChiefWahoo said:


> Modern Komandirskies have 18mm lugs if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Just bought one of these, and this time it's never leaving.
> View attachment 5420698


Wow, that's an impressive piece. Wear it in good health!


----------



## mannal

Ugh. Three weeks and three watches. I still have one more to order tonight. This takes care of my 40mm rose gold requirement.

Loving my $70 Invicta. FedEx says my FC should be here tomorrow. I sold my Bulava on F29 so the wife is not too concerned.


----------



## Alden

ChiefWahoo said:


> ^^Whoa. Them's fightin' words!


Ha! I spent all my summers from age 8-14 in Chagrin Falls. My mom was from Cleveland.

I actually like the city.


----------



## phoenix844884

ChiefWahoo said:


> Modern Komandirskies have 18mm lugs if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Just bought one of these, and this time it's never leaving.
> View attachment 5420698


4th time's the charm, eh Chief?

Wear it in good health.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

phoenix844884 said:


> 4th time's the charm, eh Chief?











Technically this is only my second of this model. I've also had a white one and two blue Regattas. This is the only one I sold for no valid reason (worried about maintaining a manual chrono - that ship has SAILED LOL). The white was hard to read (silver hands on white dial) and the Regatta was sold to fund an Eterna, which I returned, so I bought another Regatta (and then another Eterna :roll. Okay, okay. Maybe I have a problem.

But from now on, I'm only buying keepers!!


----------



## jackrobinson

18 



DSlocum said:


> I ordered my first Komandirskie, a Russian paratrooper version.
> 
> ... does anyone know what strap size this would use?


----------



## mannal

FedEx just dropped it off (sorry about the jumbo-pics):



































mannal said:


> This puts my quest for a moon phase on the back burner but i'm not complaining.
> 
> View attachment 5340410


----------



## DSlocum

ChiefWahoo said:


> Modern Komandirskies have 18mm lugs if I'm not mistaken.





jackrobinson said:


> 18


Thanks folks!


----------



## maxbaris

Maratac Big Pilot is on its way. Woot woot.


----------



## goody2141

This, will definitely get rally'd.


For


And this


For


----------



## JLesinski

Super Oyster II just showed up. While the original jubilee bracelet had started to grow on me, this is definitely an upgrade in the "feels like a quality bracelet" category



















EDIT:

Also, according to FedEx tracking, my Steinhart just left Frankfurt and will be in my hands tomorrow or Thursday.


----------



## Alden

goody2141 said:


> This, will definitely get rally'd.
> 
> For
> 
> And this
> 
> For


Model number of this Seiko Speedmaster? Me likey.


----------



## goody2141

Alden said:


> goody2141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This, will definitely get rally'd.
> 
> For
> 
> And this
> 
> For
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Model number of this Seiko Speedmaster? Me likey.
Click to expand...

Thanks, it is awesome and is now one of my favorite watches. Sold my Citizen AN0880 to fund it.

The model number is possibly SBBT029, movement and case style is 7t52-8000. My watch is dated to December 1996. There is another for sale, but it's quite pricey.


----------



## Alden

goody2141 said:


> Thanks, it is awesome and is now one of my favorite watches. Sold my Citizen AN0880 to fund it.
> 
> The model number is possibly SBBT029, movement and case style is 7t52-8000. My watch is dated to December 1996. There is another for sale, but it's quite pricey.


Ahh so they don't make this model any more. That makes it even more interesting. Thanks!


----------



## crimsoncoast

Ticonderoga said:


> Overseas for 4 months. These Speedmaster sublimations await my return:
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5417954&d=1442742914"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5417970&d=1435351836"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5418010&d=1442743547"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> And my "grail Junior':
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5418018&d=1442743585"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> (been looking for that watch for a while, thanks goody 2141!)
> 
> And my race chrono sublimation:
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5418050&d=1441637798"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> seems like the longest vacation ever...


Could you do a fella a favor and give the serial numbers if you've got them? 
http://i.imgur.com/Pih3jUo.jpg


----------



## 59yukon01

Order placed! Wanted a PVD watch and nice Chrono so this works.


----------



## Ticonderoga

crimsoncoast said:


> Could you do a fella a favor and give the serial numbers if you've got them?
> http://i.imgur.com/Pih3jUo.jpg


The Citizen is the AN-0880
Fossil CH2921
Technos T4146
Timex T2P041


----------



## heirmyles

Looking forward to this one - Hamilton Intra-matic, 38mm. My first Swiss piece, and perhaps my first "step-up" in quality of watches.









(not my pic)


----------



## Jeep99dad

heirmyles said:


> Looking forward to this one - Hamilton Intra-matic, 38mm. My first Swiss piece, and perhaps my first "step-up" in quality of watches.
> 
> View attachment 5449938
> 
> 
> (not my pic)


That's a fantastic looking watch. Classy. Really well done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Rocat

I have a Momentum Steelix, blue faced, with the SS bracelet for $67 USD inbound. That is only $4 more than Momentum wanted for the bracelet alone, $60 plus $3 to ship. So for basically $4 more to get a complete watch head to put on a Nato or other leather straps I have, is not a bad day if I say so.


----------



## JLesinski

Look what the FedEx man brought me today...



















And sized on the wrist...










Thankfully I have relatively flat and large wrists so I don't suffer from the somewhat common complaint with Ocean 1s that the lugs stick out due to their lack of downturn










One thing that I have noticed is that the logo/signature on the crown is surprisingly sharp due to the way that they achieve the effect so I may end up scratching myself on that










Overall I love it. We'll see how long the honeymoon period lasts but I'm thinking this will be a cornerstone of my collection until I finish up law school and get a job, and probably even beyond.


----------



## crimsoncoast

Ticonderoga said:


> crimsoncoast said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could you do a fella a favor and give the serial numbers if you've got them?
> http://i.imgur.com/Pih3jUo.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> The Citizen is the AN-0880
> Fossil CH2921
> Technos T4146
> Timex T2P041
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## kit7

Thanks amazon for the photo, first Chinese watch for me.


----------



## blowfish89

Full thread here, suck it Patek Phillippe :-d
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/incoming-tobacco-brown-bagelsport-nautilus-2410810.html

I also had the Isofrane strap come in, and it cost more than this watch.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Here it is  love it









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Mediocre

That Alpina looks outstanding! Congrats!


----------



## 59yukon01

Jeep99dad said:


> Here it is  love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Love it also! So until mine arrives I'll live vicariously through your pictures.


----------



## flying.fish

This baby is on its way. Helson SD 45 Green








Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden

Two NATOs just arrived, a solid black and an orange and black striped one. The orange and black is supposed to be for a Russian Komradirski, which won't arrive for at least two more weeks probably. The black one is 'just because'. You never know what you might want to change up.


----------



## TradeKraft

I found a good deal on a MDV so I pulled the trigger. I have an upcoming "Man Camp" trip and this will become my beater.


----------



## flying.fish

Lovely

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Nearly new 42mm GMT from CW website


----------



## Alden

TradeKraft said:


> I found a good deal on a MDV so I pulled the trigger. I have an upcoming "Man Camp" trip and this will become my beater.


I love mine. You'll probably love yours too.


----------



## TradeKraft

Alden said:


> I love mine. You'll probably love yours too.
> 
> View attachment 5467346


I've heard nothing but great things about them. I'm glad you're liking yours!


----------



## Level.5x

Jeep99dad said:


> Here it is  love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Do you think this 44mm case is do-able on a slight less than 7" wrist? I keep looking at this deal on gemnation but cant pull the trigger due to its case size. Its a damn good deal, congrats.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

TradeKraft said:


> I found a good deal on a MDV so I pulled the trigger. I have an upcoming "Man Camp" trip and this will become my beater.


Wow. That's awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad

Jonesin4Watches said:


> Do you think this 44mm case is do-able on a slight less than 7" wrist? I keep looking at this deal on gemnation but cant pull the trigger due to its case size. Its a damn good deal, congrats.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


My left wrist is slightly under 7" and my two Startimers wear fine though I'd not go bigger. I really like them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Level.5x

Jeep99dad said:


> My left wrist is slightly under 7" and my two Startimers wear fine though I'd not go bigger. I really like them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks. I might have to give it a try.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Jonesin4Watches said:


> Thanks. I might have to give it a try.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


If you buy the PVD, use rmn75. 
I found out after I bought mine :-( but it's an extra discount

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ColdCactus

On the way for $60 from Jet.com


----------



## 21234rick

I know the CW LE Purple was not met with great fanfare, but I decided to order a C3 Malvern Chrono in LE purple. Once I receive the watch I will post photos and my thoughts. Hope I like it


----------



## Tromatojuice

Aw. That purple is sexy. Sorry I'm new here, but are ChrWard watches good ones? (as in reliable and not paying mostly for a branding) 
Cheers.


----------



## blowfish89

Tromatojuice said:


> Aw. That purple is sexy. Sorry I'm new here, but are ChrWard watches good ones? (as in reliable and not paying mostly for a branding)
> Cheers.


Yes and yes. They have no middlemen and on sale prices, killer value for money.


----------



## 21234rick

I agree. this will be my second ChrWard watch, and I am eyeing a third! The quality of the watches seems equal to watches that cost much more.


----------



## TradeKraft

My MDV106 came in the mail, I quickly switched out the strap to a Bond Zulu and couldn't be happier, for $20(sale) it's hard to imagine better watch.


----------



## sledgod

On the way, something a bit different for the wife and I. 
I already know she hates the ga, she didn't know about the bgs so I'm hoping she likes it.


----------



## DSlocum

New Bund strap for my Sinne Infantry


----------



## draco159

TradeKraft said:


> My MDV106 came in the mail, I quickly switched out the strap to a Bond Zulu and couldn't be happier, for $20(sale) it's hard to imagine better watch.


Is the sale still going on? Mind sharing if so?


----------



## TradeKraft

draco159 said:


> Is the sale still going on? Mind sharing if so?


I bought it off Jet.com . It was about $35 with a $15 off coupon code.


----------



## Jpstepancic

I'd like to add my contribution. Just nabbed this tonight off the bay. It's coming on the stock bracelet but I think I'd like to pick up a mesh. I saw it once when I had first joined and have been wanting one ever since. Patience finally paid off. For some reason I never liked the newer style seaview. And I'm kind of embarrassed to say it but I've been on here for over 2 years and this is my first diver. Is that some sort of record?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oak1971

Lets see, Sarb(1), Sarg'(1), 40mm hmt's,(2) king seiko, king seiko diver, Globemaster GMT(1), bundeswehr(1) and Spectre(1)


----------



## Sammygator

oak1971 said:


> Lets see, Sarb(1), Sarg'(1), 40mm hmt's,(2) king seiko, king seiko diver, Globemaster GMT(1), bundeswehr(1) and Spectre(1)


Try to save something for next week.

Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


----------



## oak1971

It will trickle in. For awhile it will be Christmas every few days.


----------



## South of America

Got the MDV106 inbound as well. $21 and change during the jet.com special. Can't wait to get it.

Sent from my KFOT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeep99dad

Wow. That's so cool!!



Jpstepancic said:


> I'd like to add my contribution. Just nabbed this tonight off the bay. It's coming on the stock bracelet but I think I'd like to pick up a mesh. I saw it once when I had first joined and have been wanting one ever since. Patience finally paid off. For some reason I never liked the newer style seaview. And I'm kind of embarrassed to say it but I've been on here for over 2 years and this is my first diver. Is that some sort of record?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Wow. That's so cool!!



Jpstepancic said:


> I'd like to add my contribution. Just nabbed this tonight off the bay. It's coming on the stock bracelet but I think I'd like to pick up a mesh. I saw it once when I had first joined and have been wanting one ever since. Patience finally paid off. For some reason I never liked the newer style seaview. And I'm kind of embarrassed to say it but I've been on here for over 2 years and this is my first diver. Is that some sort of record?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ard

After trying 3 different straps on this watch...............



I finally ordered this bracelet for it from Strap Code,



I don't know why but I just don't like wearing a watch this substantial 41mm X 13mm thick on the straps. It seems that a steel bracelet will give it balance. I bought a cheap bracelet with curved ends hoping for a fit but the end links were too small for the lugs. I ran a couple threads asking for suggestions and a guy posted a black bay with this bracelet on it and it looks sweet so I'm giving it a shot.


----------



## Darrin Todd

Jpstepancic said:


> I'd like to add my contribution. Just nabbed this tonight off the bay. It's coming on the stock bracelet but I think I'd like to pick up a mesh. I saw it once when I had first joined and have been wanting one ever since. Patience finally paid off. For some reason I never liked the newer style seaview. And I'm kind of embarrassed to say it but I've been on here for over 2 years and this is my first diver. Is that some sort of record?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, now that is one sweet watch!


----------



## Level.5x

My trident-pro from the nearly new sale arrived. Im floored by the look and feel.

I can't really describe how well built it is. Its hefty and just plain solid. I ordered the "standard" strap but Im all the way on the last hole with a slightly < 7" wrist. Surely a 42mm watch is not outside my size parameters, is it??? I think going forward Ill make efforts to stay at 39-41mm tho. Keeping this beaut tho!










Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLesinski

Jonesin4Watches said:


> I ordered the "standard" strap but Im all the way on the last hole with a slightly < 7" wrist. Surely a 42mm watch is not outside my size parameters, is it??? I think going forward Ill make efforts to stay at 39-41mm tho. Keeping this beaut tho!


Nah, I wouldn't say it's too large. It does wear rather big on you, though. General rule of thumb is if the lugs overhang your wrist, it's too big.

Wear it in good health.


----------



## Level.5x

JLesinski said:


> Nah, I wouldn't say it's too large. It does wear rather big on you, though. General rule of thumb is if the lugs overhang your wrist, it's too big.
> 
> Wear it in good health.


Thanks. Im a little confused tho. I swear im measuring it at 43mm. It seemed larger but I could be wrong...










Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x

What the hell...apparently it is 43mm. Just read more on this. Hey C.Ward, don't call it a "C60 Trident Pro 600 - 42mm - Nearly New" if its going to actually wear and measure as 43mm.


----------



## JLesinski

Jonesin4Watches said:


> What the hell...apparently it is 43mm. Just read more on this. Hey C.Ward, don't call it a "C60 Trident Pro 600 - 42mm - Nearly New" if its going to actually wear and measure as 43mm.


Interesting. The title lists it at 42mm, it's listed as 43mm in the specs on Chr.Ward, the url says 42, and the browser tab says 43mm.


----------



## Level.5x

JLesinski said:


> Interesting. The title lists it at 42mm, it's listed as 43mm in the specs on Chr.Ward, the url says 42, and the browser tab says 43mm.




















I hate to complain about 1mm but it just didnt fit like a dress watch all day. The website is really confusing. Not sure about this one.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

Case is 42mm, bezel is 43mm.


----------



## yankeexpress

Trident GMT arrived today



















7.5 inch wrist


----------



## Level.5x

blowfish89 said:


> Case is 42mm, bezel is 43mm.


The bezel is flush. I measured from bottom too. Still 43mm










Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Been after one of these for a while, and found one at a very good rate 2nd hand in pretty decent condition.

Moved it off the awful factory leather strap onto a ColaReb Venezia strap with a Fluco clasp.

Pretty happy 

More pics and a video here : Seiko SARG011 on ColaReb Venezia


----------



## goody2141

Jonesin4Watches said:


> blowfish89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Case is 42mm, bezel is 43mm.
> 
> 
> 
> The bezel is flush. I measured from bottom too. Still 43mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I wouldn't worry about it too much. I don't think it looks too big on you. I think it wears great.


----------



## Alden

I got a notification in my mailbox today that there is something that needs to be signed for waiting for me at the post office tomorrow. It's from someone with a Russian name. Hmmm.

I wonder what it could be?


----------



## Jpstepancic

Darrin Todd said:


> Oh, now that is one sweet watch!





Jeep99dad said:


> Wow. That's so cool!!


thanks guys but I think I've already run into a problem. I had the watch shipped to my parents house so I could sneak it past the fiancé. Well karma is a ..... because my dad tried it on and really liked it lol. So...... I got nothing lol


----------



## Steamboat_alex

After browsing the forums for many evenings, my first automatic is on its way! A Laco Aachen, Miyota movement.


----------



## GUTuna

I love these Seiko faceted crystals that interplay with dial


----------



## Level.5x

Steamboat_alex said:


> View attachment 5539850
> After browsing the forums for many evenings, my first automatic is on its way! A Laco Aachen, Miyota movement.


Nice first pick. Beware, it might be autos for you from here on out.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden

There's something special about an auto. If you don't wear it, it dies. Quartz watches don't care if you wear them or not. 

Autos are like dogs, quartz are like cats.


----------



## blackdot

Alden said:


> Quartz watches don't care if you wear them or not.


Neither do autos. Just saying.


----------



## Alden

blackdot said:


> Neither do autos. Just saying.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Animism


----------



## Alden

Alden said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Animism


Shintoism (Japanese Buddhism)

_Kami_ or _shin_ (神) is defined in English as "god", "spirit", "spiritual essence", all these terms meaning the energy generating a thing. Since Japanese does not distinguish between singular and plural, _kami_ refers to the divinity, or sacred essence, that manifests in multiple forms. Rocks, trees, rivers, animals, places, and even people can be said to possess the nature of _kami_. Kami and people exist within the same world and share its interrelated complexity.

Early anthropologists called Shinto animistic in which animate and inanimate things have spirits or souls that are worshiped.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shinto


----------



## ironkerrtain

Just received this beautiful watch in the mail today. DuFa Walter Gropius dress watch. Now I need to go out tonight as an excuse to wear it out!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steamboat_alex

ironkerrtain said:


> Just received this beautiful watch in the mail today. DuFa Walter Gropius dress watch. Now I need to go out tonight as an excuse to wear it out!
> 
> That looks awesome! It's like halfway between a Nomos and a Junghans Max Bill


----------



## RidingDonkeys

ironkerrtain said:


> Just received this beautiful watch in the mail today. DuFa Walter Gropius dress watch. Now I need to go out tonight as an excuse to wear it out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love the look of the DuFa watches. I really wish that they offered a mechanical.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## James_

Should have been a Precista PRS18Q but timefactors is closed til 20th October!


----------



## Drumguy

This came yesterday. Junkers Chronograph Ref. 6086 Pic heavy


----------



## Alden

Wow that's a beaut! Looks kind of like a mod version of the Omega Speedy.


----------



## Drumguy

Alden said:


> Wow that's a beaut! Looks kind of like a mod version of the Omega Speedy.


Thanks! I agree that's what attracted me to this watch plus it doesn't cost as much as a speedy lol!


----------



## Ticonderoga

Drumguy4all said:


> Thanks! I agree that's what attracted me to this watch plus it doesn't cost as much as a speedy lol!


What do they run?


----------



## Drumguy

Ticonderoga said:


> What do they run?


Price wise $349 the movement is Ronda 5030.D


----------



## m0rt

And all of a sudden I have two Chris Wards incoming - The new C60 Trident vintage and the cool C11 Makaira Pro 500.



















Yay


----------



## Ticonderoga

Drumguy4all said:


> Price wise $349 the movement is Ronda 5030.D


Not bad, I'm interested. Where did you pick it up?


----------



## Skeptical

Speaking of Chr. Ward, I decided to get a relatively cheap LE. Bold or bizarre?


----------



## 15kywalker

Laco Sylt Chronograph Watch on the way! More info here --> https://shop.laco.de/en/Trier1.html


----------



## Drumguy

Ticonderoga said:


> Drumguy4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Price wise $349 the movement is Ronda 5030.D
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad, I'm interested. Where did you pick it up?
Click to expand...

I bought it at Amazon from Steiner watches and jewelry. It shipped from Austria and actually showed up two weeks earlier than the estimated arrival date.


----------



## cmann_97

m0rt said:


> And all of a sudden I have two Chris Wards incoming - The new C60 Trident vintage and the cool C11 Makaira Pro 500.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay


Great choice, the Makaira Pro is scarce, you will love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Skeptical said:


> Speaking of Chr. Ward, I decided to get a relatively cheap LE. Bold or bizarre?
> 
> View attachment 5558690


Love the dial!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Just arrived! I'm digging this!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga

cmann_97 said:


> Just arrived! I'm digging this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will you think less of me if I just get the Parnis knock-off? :-(

I will still think your watch is cool |>


----------



## crimsoncoast

Taking a huge step picking up my first Swiss watch in the form of the Squale 1545-MI








Will post pics when she arrives!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m0rt

cmann_97 said:


> Great choice, the Makaira Pro is scarce, you will love it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I've been hunting that one for awhile now. Very happy to get it.


----------



## Alden

This should be here sometime next week.


----------



## DSlocum

So.... I have THIS coming in now  Thanks to Perdendosi for his awesome 4000th post giveaway!


----------



## pantagruel

Invicta 10138 Subaqua Noma IV. This one is a smaller "midsize" Subaqua model at 45mm. Got it for a good deal and I think it is pretty cool looking!


----------



## brandon\

I just went a little overboard&#8230;

First, just a Casio chrono that gets good praise.










Second, a preorder I bought into. It's projected to be delivered next month.










And finally, a mini-grail of mine. It's a 1981 Pulsar 150m quartz diver. It's a birth-year watch for me, making it a mini-grail. I have been keeping an eye out for something from '81 and I found these Pulsars. They're pretty cool since they're from when Seiko just acquired Pulsar.










(The one I have coming has different hands, but it's the same otherwise.)


----------



## w4tchnut

Got two coming next week...
bertucci titanium field watch








Hamilton Aviation champagne dial








Found out about them in the "I found a bargain" thread. 
Darn thread, hard to resist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## merl

Photo Gacrz7s


----------



## Alden

brandon\ said:


> I just went a little overboard&#8230;
> 
> First, just a Casio chrono that gets good praise.


I have this one with the black face. Amazingly good quality for not a lot of $.


----------



## Halex

I've wanted a white dialed Janata for a while now, but for some reason I've decided I won't pay more than 20 euros for it, meaning I've got to lurk on eBay a few times per week. That was the only HMT I had planned to get. So now I've got an orange dialed (gold) Sona, a black dialed Pilot, a teeny-weeny Taurun, a black dialed Janata with hindi numbers - and today I ordered a Janata with urdu numbers, because for some reason I just needed that green dial...

I think I better just pay what people are asking for that white dial Janata without numbers, or I'll end up having one of each of the endless fantasy models out there...


----------



## garvine

Always loved the Casio Edifice Chronos. Top of my list was always the classic black faced version. Ended up ordering this instead:








Also put in a deposit for the 'Spectre' WUS project watch. Pretty excited.


----------



## yankeexpress

garvine said:


> Always loved the Casio Edifice Chronos. Top of my list was always the classic black faced version. Ended up ordering this instead:
> View attachment 5569986
> 
> 
> .


You're gonna love it! Congrats!


----------



## garvine

yankeexpress said:


> You're gonna love it! Congrats!


Wow. Looks great! Yeah pretty excited. I have too many black faced watches. Looked into the pure white one, but read that it is hard to read. So a mix of white and black is a good compromise


----------



## Jeep99dad

cmann_97 said:


> Just arrived! I'm digging this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. Looks awesome. I should have grabbed that one too, no doubt now after seeing Art's in the metal 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad

brandon\ said:


> I just went a little overboard&#8230;
> 
> Second, a preorder I bought into. It's projected to be delivered next month.


Wow!! Where does one order this beauty? What movement does it use?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## GUTuna

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow!! Where does one order this beauty? What movement does it use?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


It is the Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage Chrono 3. You can order through their webpage. It has a Miyota 6S21 Quartz movement.


----------



## Gazza74

Search for Vratislavia conceptum on Facebook, and send Marcin an email with your interest. This 3rd run will have 2 options....the blue in the photo, and a grey dial/black bezel. Should be ~ $190.

Miyota quartz 6s21 movement.


----------



## brandon\

Here's the link for the project page with the instructions: http://vratislavia-watches.com/en/?page_id=7.


----------



## cmann_97

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow. Looks awesome. I should have grabbed that one too, no doubt now after seeing Art's in the metal
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks! Got a petrol blue model on the way, gotta get Art to whip something up......lol

Wc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 15kywalker

yankeexpress said:


> Trident GMT arrived today


Beautiful watch - was thinking of getting one myself in the same red color!


----------



## Jeep99dad

Gazza74 said:


> Search for Vratislavia conceptum on Facebook, and send Marcin an email with your interest. This 3rd run will have 2 options....the blue in the photo, and a grey dial/black bezel. Should be ~ $190.
> 
> Miyota quartz 6s21 movement.





GUTuna said:


> It is the Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage Chrono 3. You can order through their webpage. It has a Miyota 6S21 Quartz movement.





brandon\ said:


> Here's the link for the project page with the instructions: http://vratislavia-watches.com/en/?page_id=7.


Thank you all. I'll check them out and will likely grab one. Was thinking it might have been a Kickstarter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad

cmann_97 said:


> Thanks! Got a petrol blue model on the way, gotta get Art to whip something up......lol
> 
> Wc
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do want a blue too. Which one is it? Got a pic ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cmann_97

Here's a pic of one in stainless . I ordered PVD model. it changes colors with angles, should be pretty cool










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Jeep99dad said:


> I do want a blue too. Which one is it? Got a pic ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


You were right about these. I don't want to take it off......lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MEzz

another seiko


----------



## Parkgate

Received in the post this morning, my third T13!

















and with its two brothers


----------



## goody2141

goody2141 said:


> This, will definitely get rally'd.


After a good punching


----------



## Gazza74

Those are quite nice. Are there any differences between the 2 on the right other than the band?



Parkgate said:


> Received in the post this morning, my third T13!
> 
> View attachment 5575810
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575842
> 
> 
> and with its two brothers
> 
> View attachment 5575866


----------



## Gazza74

Very nice! You've got the hole-punching art down very well. What brand did the strap start out as?



goody2141 said:


> After a good punching


----------



## Parkgate

Gazza74 said:


> Those are quite nice. Are there any differences between the 2 on the right other than the band?


No, the new arrival is exactly the same as the other white T13..... I picked it up for a song and its saves me swapping straps around as the Tissot bracelet is a pig of a job to re-fit! There was a different version version of the white chrono for (i think) the North American market which has white (not silver) sub-dials with black outlines as seen here:


----------



## Agent Sands

garvine said:


> Also put in a deposit for the 'Spectre' WUS project watch. Pretty excited.


Black or blue?


----------



## DSlocum

Got the last two watches in today... I am officially out of the buying game until I clear some space.

My first Russian, and I thought the paratrooper model was appropriate. Here on a Strapco Bund ... AND my awesome Aevig Corvid contest prize! I think I may have to find a bund for this one too since it is a 40mm.


----------



## blowfish89

Grey dial Orient Curator.


----------



## goody2141

Gazza74 said:


> Very nice! You've got the hole-punching art down very well. What brand did the strap start out as?
> 
> 
> 
> goody2141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After a good punching
Click to expand...

It was from etsy, was around $27 shipped after being reduced.


----------



## Gazza74

That's a gorgeous color, and it goes nicely with the Okeah! Enjoy!



goody2141 said:


> It was from etsy, was around $27 shipped after being reduced.


----------



## m0rt

This just in...


----------



## MEzz

I am leaning towards both  . balck for the classic aspects, Blue for the super duper awesome color combo.



Agent Sands said:


> Black or blue?


----------



## SteamJ

Agent Sands said:


> Black or blue?


For me it'll be blue if the vintage indices win but black if the blue ends up with white indices.


----------



## Jpstepancic

goody2141 said:


> It was from etsy, was around $27 shipped after being reduced.


Link to seller? looks awesome!


----------



## goody2141

Jpstepancic said:


> goody2141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was from etsy, was around $27 shipped after being reduced.
> 
> 
> 
> Link to seller? looks awesome!
Click to expand...

https://www.etsy.com/shop/VladislavKostetskyi


----------



## fashionwatches

Hi,

Im in to fashion watches okey, so please dont kill me ^^ I do have some cool watches but my latest purchase is one of coolest watch in my opinion!
I found it at Instagram in the feed and have now preordered it. So what do you think? A good watch in my opinion with an OK movement (swiss Ronda 762E), Sapphire Glas, Italian Calf Strap and the movement is not that important for me. The best part of this watch is of course the marble dial, that is why i bought it!

So guys what do you think of my latest by? I did compered this watch to Christian Paul Watches which also have a marble dial, but i did see that their marble dial was just printed pattern on the dial, so that was why i did choose the watch from Abbott & Mosley


----------



## Agent Sands

fashionwatches said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im in to fashion watches okey, so please dont kill me ^^ I do have some cool watches but my latest purchase is one of coolest watch in my opinion!
> I found it at Instagram in the feed and have now preordered it. So what do you think? A good watch in my opinion with an OK movement (swiss Ronda 762E), Sapphire Glas, Italian Calf Strap and the movement is not that important for me. The best part of this watch is of course the marble dial, that is why i bought it!
> 
> So guys what do you think of my latest by? I did compered this watch to Christian Paul Watches which also have a marble dial, but i did see that their marble dial was just printed pattern on the dial, so that was why i did choose the watch from Abbott & Mosley
> 
> View attachment 5586889


Looking at their site, it appears that the dial is, in fact, genuine marble. That's very unique. I can dig it.


----------



## fashionwatches

Hi,

Yes it's made of genuine marble  Italian marble if I did get it right. Nero Marquina for the black and their is also roségold version with Carrara Marble. I dig it!

Regarding the movement, is a Ronda 762E an ok movement?


----------



## Agent Sands

fashionwatches said:


> Regarding the movement, is a Ronda 762E an ok movement?


Yep. It's a reliable quartz movement of Swiss origin.


----------



## chrisduncan72

Finally ordered the Seiko 009:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghia94

Arrived yesterday:


----------



## Halex

fashionwatches said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im in to fashion watches okey, so please dont kill me ^^ I do have some cool watches but my latest purchase is one of coolest watch in my opinion!
> I found it at Instagram in the feed and have now preordered it. So what do you think? A good watch in my opinion with an OK movement (swiss Ronda 762E), Sapphire Glas, Italian Calf Strap and the movement is not that important for me. The best part of this watch is of course the marble dial, that is why i bought it!
> 
> So guys what do you think of my latest by? I did compered this watch to Christian Paul Watches which also have a marble dial, but i did see that their marble dial was just printed pattern on the dial, so that was why i did choose the watch from Abbott & Mosley


One might say it's rock solid!  Very nice!


----------



## uvalaw2005

A new black diver. During the recent upheaval to my collection, the spot has been ably held by a $20 Casio MDV106 worn on a $30 mesh bracelet. The grail is the black Omega SMPc, which I will try to save for over the next year or two. In the mean time, the only other black diver that really strikes my fancy is the Certina DS Action Diver, which is now headed my way via f29:


----------



## Fanat

Got meself a Bambino, wanted to get a long time ago but just got it, all I need is brown strap now.


----------



## sinner777

...slightly modded SKX007. Grinded bezel. First stage of modding. We shall see where it will go from here...

Poslano sa mog NOA_H44 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Gazza74

Very nice. You should update your SOTC with all the changes you've made to it lately.



uvalaw2005 said:


> A new black diver. During the recent upheaval to my collection, the spot has been ably held by a $20 Casio MDV106 worn on a $30 mesh bracelet. The grail is the black Omega SMPc, which I will try to save for over the next year or two. In the mean time, the only other black diver that really strikes my fancy is the Certina DS Action Diver, which is now headed my way via f29:
> 
> View attachment 5600665


----------



## Alden

Fanat said:


> Got meself a Bambino, wanted to get a long time ago but just got it, all I need is brown strap now.
> View attachment 5601433
> View attachment 5601441
> View attachment 5601449
> View attachment 5601481
> View attachment 5601505


I do want a Bambino. It's that classic style that I like. Reminds me of my father's generation.


----------



## 15kywalker

It just came today guys! My Laco Sylt Chronograph. It's even better than I expected and perfect for someone with smaller wrists like me (6.75 inches).


----------



## goody2141

15kywalker said:


> It just came today guys! My Laco Sylt Chronograph. It's even better than I expected and perfect for someone with smaller wrists like me (6.75 inches).
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5608593&d=1444317426"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5608601&d=1444317452"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5608609&d=1444317478"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Very nice, just wish they would use the 6s movement instead of the 0s at that price. Still a great white dial blue accented, Portuguese-ish watch.


----------



## 15kywalker

goody2141 said:


> Very nice, just wish they would use the 6s movement instead of the 0s at that price. Still a great white dial blue accented, Portuguese-ish watch.


Could you explain some of the differences you noted between the movements? I'm guessing you mean the OS60 and OS10 movements. From what I can see it seems like the OS60 movement allows the subdial at the 6 o'clock position to also function as a 1/20s chronograph.


----------



## 15kywalker

Fanat said:


> Got meself a Bambino, wanted to get a long time ago but just got it, all I need is brown strap now.


I keep going back and forth about whether or not I want to get the Bambino cause that 21mm strap really annoys me. Really wish they made it 20mm instead.


----------



## Ticonderoga

3 months later, my Citizen AN-0880 finally arrived today


----------



## Agent Sands

15kywalker said:


> I keep going back and forth about whether or not I want to get the Bambino cause that 21mm strap really annoys me. Really wish they made it 20mm instead.


Yep. That's the biggest downside of the Bambino.


----------



## Fanat

15kywalker said:


> I keep going back and forth about whether or not I want to get the Bambino cause that 21mm strap really annoys me. Really wish they made it 20mm instead.


I was thinking about it too, but with Bambino you going to want to change the strap anyway. Just get a strap that narrows. ( it's widest at the lags, not sure if I explained myself fully when I said narrows haha )


----------



## Fanat

Alden said:


> I do want a Bambino. It's that classic style that I like. Reminds me of my father's generation.


Yes, I got it because it's reminds me of my grandfather's generation. How's your Komandirskie ? How long have they served you so far ? I'm thinking to get one for my everyday use since I want to represent.


----------



## goody2141

15kywalker said:


> goody2141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice, just wish they would use the 6s movement instead of the 0s at that price. Still a great white dial blue accented, Portuguese-ish watch.
> 
> 
> 
> Could you explain some of the differences you noted between the movements? I'm guessing you mean the OS60 and OS10 movements. From what I can see it seems like the OS60 movement allows the subdial at the 6 o'clock position to also function as a 1/20s chronograph.
Click to expand...

Also has the smoother beat chronoseconds.


----------



## PrestonK

I'm currently waiting on a Hirsch "Liberty" leather strap and a Hadley Roma canvas strap from Panatime for my Steinhart O1 GMT. I think both should work well and I'm excited to finally start getting creative with the straps on this one (I held off for 6 weeks trying not to get carried away like I did with my Invictas)


----------



## blowfish89

After incessant flipping and 1.5 years here, I've found what I hope is the _one diver_ for me (just like the Sinn 103 is the one chronograph).








BBB is in, and likely the Damasko or Darth will be going out to recoup some funds - hard choice.
There will be a giveaway at 5k posts, and I'm going to disappear for a while.


----------



## GUTuna

blowfish89 said:


> There will be a giveaway at 5k posts, and I'm going to disappear for a while.


Why are you leaving us?


----------



## ChiefWahoo

blowfish89 said:


> After incessant flipping and 1.5 years here, I've found what I hope is the _one diver_ for me (just like the Sinn 103 is the one chronograph).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBB is in, and likely the Damasko or Darth will be going out to recoup some funds - hard choice.
> There will be a giveaway at 5k posts, and I'm going to disappear for a while.


Congrats! It's a gorgeous watch. I'd personally want the Oris you flipped but this is a step up (and then some) andeasily Rolex's best looking diver by far.

Hopefully you're selling the Damasko and the Darth is the giveaway.


----------



## SteamJ

blowfish89 said:


> After incessant flipping and 1.5 years here, I've found what I hope is the _one diver_ for me (just like the Sinn 103 is the one chronograph).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBB is in, and likely the Damasko or Darth will be going out to recoup some funds - hard choice.
> There will be a giveaway at 5k posts, and I'm going to disappear for a while.


Congrats! It always feels good to obtain a grail but hiding from us won't stop your desire for more watches so you might as well stick around.


----------



## Bradjhomes

blowfish89 said:


> After incessant flipping and 1.5 years here, I've found what I hope is the _one diver_ for me (just like the Sinn 103 is the one chronograph).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBB is in, and likely the Damasko or Darth will be going out to recoup some funds - hard choice.
> There will be a giveaway at 5k posts, and I'm going to disappear for a while.


Congrats.

As for staying away...good luck.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Just got one of these...








...which will go on this strap incoming (but with red stitching)...








...to go with my engraved Acionna


----------



## kpjimmy

Bradjhomes said:


> Just got one of these...
> View attachment 5618097


Fraisermade buckle! Nice! That's the version 2?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

Yep. I like the look of the DLC ones he now has too.


----------



## kpjimmy

Bradjhomes said:


> Yep. I like the look of the DLC ones he now has too.


He's back up and running I assume?

I know he just had their first kiddo, which was awesome.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

kpjimmy said:


> He's back up and running I assume?
> 
> I know he just had their first kiddo, which was awesome.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Yep - and to celebrate he's giving 40% off!


----------



## kpjimmy

Bradjhomes said:


> Yep - and to celebrate he's giving 40% off!


Dewd! Gotta head over and snag a few of those buckles... You know to help with that diaper genie fund lol

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazza74

Congrats! My grail is the red BB, and I've unsuccessfully tried to buy one from the sales forum a couple of times (one turned out to be a scam). Was planning on ordering soon, but lady luck doesn't want me to have one - had a deer hit my car this morning. Still, I'm set on getting it sooner rather than later. Love the blue one too - much more appropriate for business attire, but I've already got enough to cover me there.



blowfish89 said:


> After incessant flipping and 1.5 years here, I've found what I hope is the _one diver_ for me (just like the Sinn 103 is the one chronograph).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBB is in, and likely the Damasko or Darth will be going out to recoup some funds - hard choice.
> There will be a giveaway at 5k posts, and I'm going to disappear for a while.


----------



## djkay

Veratislavia Conceptum Heritage Chrono Series 3 in blue. It should be here in November. http://vratislavia-watches.com/en/?page_id=7 Here is a review of the second generation watch. http://www.thetimebum.com/2015/10/vratislavia-conceptum-heritage-chrono.html?m=1


----------



## Sangi

Ordered my first sub


----------



## Halex

Finally a Janata with white dial. Urdu numbers, but I'm hoping it will be enough to scratch the itch of the five times as expensive white dial without numbers  It's not like they're expensive, I just don't think they're necessarily worth that much more than these other ones... So, HMT #6:


----------



## Jeep99dad

djkay said:


> Veratislavia Conceptum Heritage Chrono Series 3 in blue. It should be here in November. http://vratislavia-watches.com/en/?page_id=7 Here is a review of the second generation watch. http://www.thetimebum.com/2015/10/vratislavia-conceptum-heritage-chrono.html?m=1


I preordered the blue one as well. Such a great looking chrono and adorable too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## djkay

Jeep99dad said:


> I preordered the blue one as well. Such a great looking chrono and adorable too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Yes it is! Great movement, ar coated sapphire crystal, cool retro styling. I can't wait till it comes! I am going to have to post an unboxing for this one!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## K_S_P

New strap ! Trying to get some kind of a military look


----------



## uvalaw2005

Certina DS Action Diver just arrived:


----------



## mannal

Something for my son's 4th B-Day via Amazon. I tried finding him a watch while in NorCal. I stopped by WUS sponsor Topper Jewelers but as expected, they only had watches for big kids. I found something for myself and will probably be posting "what do you think about this watch" after I recover from my travels.








*Ravel Nite-Glo Quartz Luminous Dial Army Green Velcro Boys Watch*


----------



## yankeexpress

K_S_P said:


> New strap ! Trying to get some kind of a military look
> 
> View attachment 5624521


Great strap! And very comfortable.


----------



## brandon\

blowfish89 said:


> Grey dial Orient Curator.


My Curator is the only watch I have regretted selling. It's not a big deal or hard to pick up another one. But they are really nice watches.


----------



## brandon\

brandon\ said:


> I just went a little overboard&#8230;
> 
> First, just a Casio chrono that gets good praise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second, a preorder I bought into. It's projected to be delivered next month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, a mini-grail of mine. It's a 1981 Pulsar 150m quartz diver. It's a birth-year watch for me, making it a mini-grail. I have been keeping an eye out for something from '81 and I found these Pulsars. They're pretty cool since they're from when Seiko just acquired Pulsar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The one I have coming has different hands, but it's the same otherwise.)


One down, two to go.

My new-to-me 1981 Pulsar diver.


----------



## Watch Obsessive

Ordered one of these today as a little (cheap) treat to myself.

Unfortunately I can't afford the real deal but this should work in rotation with a couple of my other daily wearers.

Pic borrowed from the interweb:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arsenic

My 22mm straight cut black leather contrast stitch strap for a domed deployant is on the way from Patrik at Clover Straps. I'm thinking it will look great on my Cobra de Calibre.


----------



## DPflaumer

Just won an auction on a Rado Diastar. While I slightly prefer the dial design of the "Original" models (strangely named as this model more closely mirrors the ACTUAL originals...) I can't get over the integrated bracelet. The downside is that this model is crazy hard to find with the solid bracelet and not in goldtone.

I'm pretty excited.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Bought a freshly-serviced Poljot Intl. 3133 'Basilika' chrono off our very own RatFacedGit - very pleased with it.

Leather strap is a new addition I purchased for it.


----------



## Alden

Ordered this last night. Amazon is running a 30% off special.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Just got this in the mail Friday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## blowfish89

Following Brad, I've ordered a couple of the Frasermade buckles and also a Hirsch Pure in Blue.
Looks like I can't get out of this blackhole but I'll try.


----------



## LJ123

After reading the whole post about Speedmaster homages, I caught a bad itch and just had to get one. This one seemed nice for the price (110€).


----------



## LJ123

double, sorry.


----------



## watchninja123

Jeep99dad said:


> Just got this in the mail Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Hello there, nice watch!!! I just briefly looked up this company and it kills me that they charge north of $400 for a watch that uses Miyota movement(not saying Miyota is bad. I, myself have 2 watches with 9000 movement.. In my opinion, any start-up watch brand that outsources the commonly used Japanese movements should not cost more than $300, regardless of sapphire glass or what not. The only company that got the price right is Obris Morgan with their $280 watch. A very reasonable priced with all the goodies in there. Too bad it is OOS at the moment.


----------



## blowfish89

^Wonder what you think of Halios, Magrette and SevenFriday  ?


----------



## Jeep99dad

ninja123 said:


> Hello there, nice watch!!! I just briefly looked up this company and it kills me that they charge north of $400 for a watch that uses Miyota movement(not saying Miyota is bad. I, myself have 2 watches with 9000 movement.. In my opinion, any start-up watch brand that outsources the commonly used Japanese movements should not cost more than $300, regardless of sapphire glass or what not. The only company that got the price right is Obris Morgan with their $280 watch. A very reasonable priced with all the goodies in there. Too bad it is OOS at the moment.


I have to disagree. Myota is a strong and reliable Mvt. Not much diff with an ETA. And with ETA availability descreasing others will rise. Nothing about the high beat Myota Mvt says the watch has to be under 300$. The Mvt itself is not that much cheaper taken availability aside. 
There is much more to making a watch than the Mvt. The case design and work to get it right is important. OM doesn't do anything exceptional in that respect and IMO. Some may even be off he shelf parts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchninja123

blowfish89 said:


> ^Wonder what you think of Halios, Magrette and SevenFriday  ?


 Those are crimes!!! hahah. SMH


----------



## Alden

LJ123 said:


> View attachment 5650697
> 
> After reading the whole post about Speedmaster homages, I caught a bad itch and just had to get one. This one seemed nice for the price (110€).


 I think I read somewhere that Pulsar is now owned by Seiko. That's a nice Speedy homage.


----------



## jespersb

I own several watches with Miyota 9015 and I have no problem at all with them. But you do have a point price wise, and this is why I did not buy the Seals Model A. It's a very nice watch, but no way I paying USD 600 for a micro start up..


ninja123 said:


> Hello there, nice watch!!! I just briefly looked up this company and it kills me that they charge north of $400 for a watch that uses Miyota movement(not saying Miyota is bad. I, myself have 2 watches with 9000 movement.. In my opinion, any start-up watch brand that outsources the commonly used Japanese movements should not cost more than $300, regardless of sapphire glass or what not. The only company that got the price right is Obris Morgan with their $280 watch. A very reasonable priced with all the goodies in there. Too bad it is OOS at the moment.


----------



## yankeexpress

Rare Red Raysman Guardian Angels inbound at US Customs, should arrive after the holiday this week.


----------



## mike120

"I want to cut down the collection" I said...... "No more watches" I said.....


----------



## Dan1984

Omega Aqua Terra 2500 - Black, large size - new to me and my first real grail watch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gricat

I'm done until 2016*.

*January 1st


----------



## blowfish89

^Peking to Paris - one of my favorite looking watches. Congrats !


----------



## Jeep99dad

gricat said:


> I'm done until 2016*.
> 
> *January 1st
> 
> View attachment 5655873


That IS gorgeous!! And so classy


----------



## Jeep99dad

gricat said:


> I'm done until 2016*.
> 
> *January 1st
> 
> View attachment 5655873


That IS gorgeous!! And so classy


----------



## watchnatic

gricat said:


> I'm done until 2016*.
> 
> *January 1st
> 
> View attachment 5655873


OMG! Absolutely awesome looking piece. May i know what is the model?


----------



## gricat

watchnatic said:


> OMG! Absolutely awesome looking piece. May i know what is the model?


http://home.frederique-constant.com/en/collections/64/fc-396v6b6


----------



## watchnatic

Thanks. Really gorgeous.

For me. i added 2 Orients yesterday. An Orient bambino ER2400CN and the Orientstar Gmt WZ0071DJ.


----------



## John60169

Ordered considerably apart, now from what I can tell both arriving on the same day. 

WHICH ONE AM I SUPPOSED TO WEAR?!? 

That said, the USPS guy is usually here earlier than FedEx, so maybe I'll just go with the flow.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Bought my first Swiss mechanical watch - Movado Datron - from a fellow forum member.

In excellent condition considering the very agreeable price he charged 

Not a huge fan of metal bands, and the factory one is no exception, so I put it onto a water buffalo riveted strap in grey.


----------



## Totoro66

TAG Calibre 8 GMT. Should be here tomorrow:


----------



## whoa

Totoro66 said:


> TAG Calibre 8 GMT. Should be here tomorrow:


Very nice! Never seen this before! Congrats

-whoa-


----------



## Alden

watchnatic said:


> Thanks. Really gorgeous.
> 
> For me. i added 2 Orients yesterday. An Orient bambino ER2400CN and the Orientstar Gmt WZ0071DJ.


I really like the Bambino. That might become my "retirement" watch. I plan on buying a nice dress watch in May or June of next year when I retire from 35 years of teaching high school and college.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John60169

In a race across the ocean, the Alpha beat - the Ocean.


----------



## DCP

This. Yes, it's a long time grail for me. Yes it's pushing the boundaries of what's typically accepted as "affordable". And yes I'll have a perma-grin when it arrives.









David


----------



## goody2141

This just threw a wrench in my plans for the rest of the year, guess the Seiko Bullhead will have to wait.

SCED035 preorder in, being released November 13th


----------



## NotoriousAPP

goody2141 said:


> It was from etsy, was around $27 shipped after being reduced.


 That's sick. Can you post link to etsy seller?

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## goody2141

NotoriousAPP said:


> That's sick. Can you post link to etsy seller?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


Here you go

https://www.etsy.com/shop/VladislavKostetskyi?ref=l2-shopheader-name


----------



## watchnatic

Alden said:


> I really like the Bambino. That might become my "retirement" watch. I plan on buying a nice dress watch in May or June of next year when I retire from 35 years of teaching high school and college.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its a really neat piece. Not only is it extremely value for money, the finishing is very good as well. The beige dial is almost dome shaped. The glass is dome shaped, giving the watch the extra height and vintage look. I'm also pleasantly surprised that i can feel the rotor swinging very smoothly n cleanly. I'm sure the bambino will please you a lot.


----------



## sinner777




----------



## DSlocum

sinner777 said:


>


More info please!


----------



## maedox

DSlocum said:


> More info please!


eurochrono.com/Uhren-Fur-Ihn/XEN-SWISS/XEN-Sub-Instrument/Zeige-alle-Produkte.html


----------



## sinner777

That what he said^ 

Quartz,compressor style case. To be honest it is actually fashion watch by definition but everything else is serious about it. 

Xen is juvelier - they make wedding rings but also have a great line of wristwatches. 

Poslano sa mog NOA_H44 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## DCP

m0rt said:


> This just in...


Fantastic! I'll probably own one of these some day as well. Enjoy!

David


----------



## John60169

It's here! The absolute dead-sexiest watch Steinhart makes.

I'm not worthy of its awesomeness. But I'll wear it anyway.

[EDIT]

And boy, I gotta tell ya... I set it right away to my 'traditional' +30 seconds. And 15 hours later, it's at..........

+30 seconds.

That's a good sign in my book...


----------



## blackdot

Just picked this up.










(Posting here because I want to share my excitement with you guys - and it was a steal!)


----------



## ThePandava

blackdot said:


> Just picked this up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Posting here because I want to share my excitement with you guys - and it was a steal!)


It's gorgeous! Wear it in good health


----------



## DPflaumer

I'm less than amused.

The current owner of the Rado I won sent me a message immediately after the auction letting me know that due to the (postal) holiday on Monday the watch wouldn't get sent until Tuesday.

I figure as much when bidding and was totally okay with this. It's been a crazy week at work so I didn't think anything else of it.

Got an email last night saying he just created a shipping label. I was really hoping to wear it this weekend and now it looks like it won't even be here until next week.


----------



## ironborn

Wooops wrong thread. Carry on.


----------



## goody2141

blackdot said:


> Just picked this up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Posting here because I want to share my excitement with you guys - and it was a steal!)


We know where your heart is.

Beautiful watch, and not even my style!


----------



## blowfish89

blackdot said:


> Just picked this up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Posting here because I want to share my excitement with you guys - and it was a steal!)


You go girl ! That beats my Kontiki and its perfectly proportioned :-!


----------



## blackdot

Thanks, guys! Super-chuffed!

(Here's the backstory.)


----------



## Alden

These both came today.


----------



## cairoanan

^^love that sea urchin Alden! Congrats.

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden

cairoanan said:


> ^^love that sea urchin Alden! Congrats.
> 
> Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


Thanks! I already like it a bit more than the other one myself. I'm hooked on both of these brands (only the diver style Invictas) but you just can't beat Seiko for value and quality. And the lume is EXCELLENT too.


----------



## Gregorinho

John60169 said:


> It's here! The absolute dead-sexiest watch Steinhart makes.
> 
> I'm not worthy of its awesomeness. But I'll wear it anyway.
> 
> [EDIT]
> 
> And boy, I gotta tell ya... I set it right away to my 'traditional' +30 seconds. And 15 hours later, it's at..........
> 
> +30 seconds.
> 
> That's a good sign in my book...


It looks so awesome, it has a kind of mix between a secret agent and a stealth aircraft . I love it , enjoy!!!


----------



## Coriolanus

waiting impatiently for my new SRP307 to arrive...


----------



## Bradjhomes

This 








For this


----------



## SteamJ

Bradjhomes said:


> This
> View attachment 5688474
> 
> 
> For this
> View attachment 5688482


Nice choice. You sold the other Sinn, didn't you?


----------



## Bradjhomes

^ Yep. Very nice and interesting watch but had to sell it to fund this. I'll probably always keep my eyes open for another 809


----------



## Gazza74

Just received these two in the mail. After searching and not finding NATOs that looked like these in 22mm, I found them attached to these cheap Geneva watches, and the price was too good to not get them.















Both are destined to go on this since the stock NATO's holes are not punched correctly, and it's threads are beginning to get loose.


----------



## goody2141

Bradjhomes said:


> This
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5688474&d=1444996131"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> For this
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5688482&d=1444981771"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Nice!


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator




----------



## arsenic

Seiko SRP315. Still don't love the orange monsters, at all. It's going to be a mod. I just love the black bezel and crown. It won't have an orange dial.


----------



## Bradjhomes

goody2141 said:


> Nice!


Thanks


----------



## blackdot

Nice, Brad. Can't go wrong with blue and orange.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Bradjhomes said:


> This
> View attachment 5688474
> 
> 
> For this
> View attachment 5688482


Arrived very quickly and is a perfect match


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Brad, that may have just replaced the 556 as the perfect watch. I wish they were bigger. Or I was smaller.


----------



## yankeexpress

Great deal on a new triple-sensor PRG-270


----------



## Barn0081

arrived this weekend...Casio PROTREK BLACK TITAN LIMITED PRW-6000YT-1JF









Lovely piece


----------



## SteamJ

I just made a trade for this one. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Bradjhomes

SteamJ said:


> I just made a trade for this one. I'm looking forward to it.


Love the case shape on that. 
What did you trade?


----------



## SteamJ

Bradjhomes said:


> Love the case shape on that.
> What did you trade?


A Benarus Moray Vintage for this plus an extra.


----------



## James_

I was offered one (a Scorpionfish) with modern hands for my Kemmner. Took too long to decide and the guy had traded it. Nice case shape that reminds me of the Vostok 110. Just as well i didn't trade because I'm thoroughly into quartz now.

Got this incoming



to go along with my BFK and PRS 40.


----------



## ninzeo

EDIT: error, sorry


----------



## ninzeo

One on the way:










Had been looking forever for this version. Finally found one, and was actually ready to overpay but things turned out still affordable 
I have owned the beadblasted, green lume small swords hands Aviator 1 before, but I just didn't really like it thát much. I knew I was looking for a version with the more rare wide/broad swords hands at that point. Plus the extreme green lume wasn't really sophisticated imo...
Finding one now with a polished finish is even better, because I believe only a handful of these original batch Poljot Aviator 1's were produced with a polished finish. I have only ever seen one posted before...

Oh yeah and would almost forget, but also one on pre-order. ETA dec 2015


----------



## SteamJ

SteamJ said:


> I just made a trade for this one. I'm looking forward to it.


Busy weekend for trades and sales. 3 (possibly 4) watches heading out. In addition to the Borealis I have these 2 coming in.

Armida A7 Brass








Citizen Ecozilla (on bracelet)









I've wanted an Armida A7 and I like the look of the brass version. I've also been curious to try out an Ecozilla for a long time and getting it on the bracelet was a bonus. I expect all 3 to arrive somewhere around mid-week.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Congrats, Jason. Love the Zilla on bracelet. All your in and out has me clamoring for more movement in my collection, but I'm trying to stick to "the plan". On "the plan", there's only one watch I want right now. That'll be it until spring, when I upgrade my dive watch and add a tool watch to wear on the boat. Then I'm supposedly "done". 

Assuming I actually stick to "the plan".


----------



## yankeexpress

First dress watch.....Gavox Legacy Navy Logical with Citizen-Miyota automatic movement and sapphire crystal




























http://wornandwound.com/2013/12/11/gavox-legacy-navy-review/


----------



## blowfish89

yankeexpress said:


> First dress watch.....Gavox Legacy Navy Logical with Citizen-Miyota automatic movement and sapphire crystal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://wornandwound.com/2013/12/11/gavox-legacy-navy-review/


What do you mean "first" dress watch? You own two hundred watches (at least)...


----------



## RidingDonkeys

yankeexpress said:


> First dress watch.....Gavox Legacy Navy Logical with Citizen-Miyota automatic movement and sapphire crystal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://wornandwound.com/2013/12/11/gavox-legacy-navy-review/


I think you just cost me some money. I've read the review you posted three times in an hour. There is only one cure...

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## norsairius

I posted this in the Orient forum already, but I thought I'd share here too!

I picked up an Orient World Timer (CFA05001B) on the 'Bay this weekend and I expect it to come in later this week!








Note: Not my pic, grabbed it from a fellow WUS'ers thread (https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/pictorial-orient-cfa05001b-world-timer-313751.html)

I've been looking for a relatively inexpensive automatic world time watch for a while, so I'm really looking forward to getting it!


----------



## GUTuna

A vintage piece for my wife in thanks for supporting the hosting of this weekend's DC GTG.


----------



## mardibum

Longines lungomare.


----------



## natejc93

I got this beaut coming in on thursday







This is my first _real_ watch...beyond my seiko collection. Though I love my trusty 007 to death


----------



## Halex

I was looking at getting a 20-ish dollar plastic G-Shock inspired watch to have a proper "I don't care"-beater. Then I saw this... Got it for 16 dollars with shipping. The seller claims it's been recently serviced. This on a nato is gonna be as much "I don't care" as a cheap plastic watch, but on a completely different level. I'm very happy  The only thing is that I'm not sure the hands are original, but at that price - who cares?


----------



## GUTuna

This is what I get for browsing that auction site! Oris Worldtimer Classic pre-owned. Could not resist that great Oris 690 movement at the price.


----------



## merl

This one, can't wait! My first turtle, near NOS condition.
Never really liked it but suddenly it hit me


----------



## Slant

merl said:


> This one, can't wait! My first turtle, near NOS condition.
> Never really liked it but suddenly it hit me


Congrats!! This one you got appears to be all original minus the bracelet, looks superb! Jealous...


----------



## Jpstepancic

Just picked up this off eBay.....









To go on this....










Looking forward to this one. The Mrs. Says orange looks good on me. I think I agree 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

GUTuna said:


> This is what I get for browsing that auction site! Oris Worldtimer Classic pre-owned. Could not resist that great Oris 690 movement at the price.
> 
> View attachment 5725370


Wow. That's cool. Never seen this one 
Congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad

This one is in transit 
Borrowed pic from Paul










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## yankeexpress

Inbound, the elusive (to North Americans) blue G2-009, thanks to the generous legwork of a fellow WUS in Europe acting as agent to trans-ship it.


----------



## Johnny Boy

Seen a Bulova 98b213 in Rose Gold at less than half price, RRP of £749 and for sale at £349. Have it reserved in store until close of business tomorrow, no obligation to buy but there for me to view and decide.
I haven't actually seen it in a store before so I suppose there is a chance I may not like it, however I have the same watch in silver and that I really like.
I am a bit of a Bulova addict.


----------



## deluded

Well, I got 2 incoming!









(Pic courtesy of @BlackrazorNZ)








(Pic courtesy of Amazon)

I'm really excited!


----------



## GuessWho

Can you believe it? I've purchased over 100 watches over the last 4 years, but I have never owned a Seiko branded watch.

Well that changes as of today, got this in the mail:














Black and gold baby tuna!


----------



## Jeep99dad

I really like those. Seems like high quality too. I was thinking of getting one myself. 
My only downside (taste only) is the font for the brand 
Do u mind sharing cost?

Congrats !! It's a beauty 


yankeexpress said:


> Inbound, the elusive (to North Americans) blue G2-009, thanks to the generous legwork of a fellow WUS in Europe acting as agent to trans-ship it.


----------



## merl

Nice! That will be the first of many (Seikos)


----------



## name is Robert Paulson

Hamilton Intra-matic


----------



## DrVenkman

^thumbs up for your user name


----------



## mannal

B-Day present to self:


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

I guess this means I'm either visionary, or stupid. Time will tell which.

Embossed calf leather over caoutchouc.


----------



## Level.5x

Well its not a watch but....I just received this nice drawer box that matches my 12-ct watch box perfectly. Has 3 drawers, 1.5" tall each, 13" deep and 8" wide. Got it off Amazon for $49.99 in the "office/desk products" not watch accessories. With my growing supply of straps and tools, this is a very spacious piece that compliments most watch boxes. Hope this helps others looking for a decent drawer to keep supplies. I simply couldnt find a watch box with a 'WIS-size" capacity drawer.


----------



## DPflaumer

As I slowly reintegrate to WIS'dom, I picked up a somewhat out of the ordinary strap.

I wanted to try something blue on my new Rado but didn't want to spend too much.

Ebay offered up this option for a mere $5.60.


----------



## Alden

Three Straps... light brown, medium brown, dark brown, Paneri style from JP Leatherworks via Amazon.


----------



## James_

Got it today


----------



## James_

Oops double post


----------



## Scott6739

Hi Guys and Gals!
It's been a few months since I've posted, but I never stopped browsing. I finally got a grail piece from a good friend that was willing to part with it. I should have it in my hands and on my wrist by Friday. Can't wait!

Cheers!
Scott

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## akvikram

Some ultra affordables from Amazon... 10$ and 12$

















PS: Images from Amazon


----------



## K_S_P

Lots of straps


----------



## GUTuna

Thanks to a great tip from WIS in the 24hr forum, a watch I had been looking out for hadat a price under the self-Imposed affordable cutoff. This panda has a Lemania 1873, probably the most affordable watch with that movement.


----------



## lildrgn

Three watches for an absurdly low price thanks to F29! These pix are from the seller and I should have them later this week. Can't wait!
















Couldn't find the last watch picture, but it is a vintage black Casio MRD-201.


----------



## ironborn

One of these beauties incoming. First purchase in a while. I'm excited.


----------



## Alden

ironborn said:


> One of these beauties incoming. First purchase in a while. I'm excited.


You are going to love it. I'm wearing that watch right now.

Here's what else I have coming. This one tomorrow:










...and this one in about two-three weeks... it takes a long time to get here from Russia:


----------



## Gazza74

Thanks to one of Yankeeexpress' recommendations to someone in another thread, I got interested in looking up the width of this watch, and found it brand new on the bay at a good price.










I've wanted a white dial- black bezel diver, so this should scratch the itch, especially as I half-regret selling the MDV-102 I briefly owned.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

I like this more than I expected. It's not nearly as massive as the diameter would lead you to believe since there's no lugs and a large bezel. I just need to get over my aversion to quartz to make it a keeper.


----------



## EL_GEEk

SteamJ said:


> I like this more than I expected. It's not nearly as massive as the diameter would lead you to believe since there's no lugs and a large bezel. I just need to get over my aversion to quartz to make it a keeper.
> 
> View attachment 5747178


Looks great Jason. You got a few nice incomings 

Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## EL_GEEk

Was looking for a dress watch for an upcoming occasion. Tried Crown and Caliber (excellent service by the way) and got this today









Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## SteamJ

EL_GEEk said:


> Was looking for a dress watch for an upcoming occasion. Tried Crown and Caliber (excellent service by the way) and got this today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


That's an impressive dial. Congrats!


----------



## John60169

New straps today -- Nothing exciting.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Scott6739 said:


> Hi Guys and Gals!
> It's been a few months since I've posted, but I never stopped browsing. I finally got a grail piece from a good friend that was willing to part with it. I should have it in my hands and on my wrist by Friday. Can't wait!
> 
> Cheers!
> Scott
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


Very nice. I'd like to hear your thoughts when it arrives.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Just ordered a couple of these


----------



## Scott6739

Bradjhomes said:


> Very nice. I'd like to hear your thoughts when it arrives.


Absolutely. I'll repost with pics and my first impressions.

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden

Bradjhomes said:


> Just ordered a couple of these
> View attachment 5750282


Argyl?


----------



## Bradjhomes

Alden said:


> Argyl?


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=2500618


----------



## James_

Tempted by the argyl to go in my smiths.


----------



## blowfish89

4 from Cincy including the F71 Argyle.


----------



## Keithcozz

*CASIO *_MDV-106_








...and a cheap ($10) solid link (not end-links, though) bracelet to put on it








Grand total: $43.00


----------



## SteamJ

Another new arrival today. I put it on a custom Clover strap that I'd been wearing on my Damasko DA363 for a long time. I like the look and I like this brass piece more than I expected as well.


----------



## Ticonderoga

Keithcozz said:


> *CASIO *_MDV-106_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and a cheap ($10) solid link (not end-links, though) bracelet to put on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grand total: $43.00


Can you post details of your watch purchase?


----------



## Scott6739

I received my AD grail today. What a watch! This is one solid timepiece! The finish is superb. Pictures (at least mine) don't do it justice.

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz

Ticonderoga said:


> Can you post details of your watch purchase?


I can.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009KYJAJY?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

and

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DKYC93E?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------



## Keithcozz

Ticonderoga said:


> Can you post details of your watch purchase?


I can.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009KYJAJY?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

and

Amazon.com: Ritche 22mm Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch Band Strap Curved End Solid Links Color Silver: Watches

Sorry about double-post.


----------



## Alden

Keithcozz said:


> I can.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009KYJAJY?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00
> 
> and
> 
> Amazon.com: Ritche 22mm Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch Band Strap Curved End Solid Links Color Silver: Watches
> 
> Sorry about double-post.


You got a really good deal. I bought that watch through Amazon a couple of months ago and paid $45 for it. The prices on these things fluctuate like the stock market.


----------



## Keithcozz

Alden said:


> You got a really good deal. I bought that watch through Amazon a couple of months ago and paid $45 for it. The prices on these things fluctuate like the stock market.


From what I hear, though, it is still easily worth what you paid. But, yeah, cheaper is always nice.


----------



## Level.5x

Bradjhomes said:


> Just ordered a couple of these
> View attachment 5750282


Damn...that is dope. Nice find!


----------



## skriefal

Victorinox Classic Chrono (this is the seller's photo; it'll be a few days before I have the watch):


----------



## John60169

Them's some wild windows! :-d


----------



## KrisOK

Something different for the wife. A Philip Stein with a diamond bezel.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

skriefal said:


> Victorinox Classic Chrono (this is the seller's photo; it'll be a few days before I have the watch):
> 
> View attachment 5758186


The VSA chrono is probably the nicest watch case I've owned. I only flipped mine b/c I had another chrono of similar colors with a 7750 and was being a quartz snob that month. Now I'd take another in a heartbeat. Awesome watches. The 1/100 sec feature is even cooler. Wish they made it in an XLS.


----------



## pankajs

EL_GEEk said:


> Was looking for a dress watch for an upcoming occasion. Tried Crown and Caliber (excellent service by the way) and got this today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


That's one good looking watch !! Congrats on the new acquisition and enjoy it in good health


----------



## savedbythebell

A cheap daily quartz, always enjoyed the original weekender, I wonder will this tick as loud as the original?


----------



## Alden

savedbythebell said:


> A cheap daily quartz, always enjoyed the original weekender, I wonder will this tick as loud as the original?


I like it. I need one... been looking at them on Amazon, but have not pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## savedbythebell

Alden said:


> I like it. I need one... been looking at them on Amazon, but have not pulled the trigger yet.


The quality of the nato seems to have improved, the off white dial version would also look great with a vintage worn brown leather nato.


----------



## cuica

savedbythebell said:


> The quality of the nato seems to have improved, the off white dial version would also look great with a vintage worn brown leather nato.


I have the Nato version incoming and also thought of a distressed leather Nato. This watch is very elegant IMHO:


----------



## skriefal

ChiefWahoo said:


> The VSA chrono is probably the nicest watch case I've owned. I only flipped mine b/c I had another chrono of similar colors with a 7750 and was being a quartz snob that month. Now I'd take another in a heartbeat. Awesome watches.


Now I'll be anticipating the arrival even more.


----------



## Keithcozz

Alden said:


> I like it. I need one... been looking at them on Amazon, but have not pulled the trigger yet.


PANDA!


----------



## SteamJ

Another out and another in to replace it. This will arrive early next week.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Glad you bought that, Jason. Gets it off my radar. LOL


----------



## borebillon

Going very international this week...

This for my girlfriend:








And this little beauty for me:















Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG78665txn

Seiko SARG005, should be arriving tomorrow.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JG78665txn

Works better when picture is attached. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden

JG78665txn said:


> View attachment 5774210
> 
> Works better when picture is attached.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Is this a kind of variety of Alpinist? I see it has the compass inner bezel. Very very nice looking watch.


----------



## mannal

Not coming via mail. Wife is bringing it back from AZ on Sunday. More pic's here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/adding-another-elgin-collection-2508018.html


----------



## DSlocum

Wasn't expecting this until Monday, but my $60 eBay win arrived.


----------



## Level.5x

*Sigh* After a week of deep searching for another dress watch, I thought I was going to pick up a Certina. I really like the DS-1 but found that what I REALLY want is the DS-1 Day/Date version. Much nicer design and layout. However, they are very hard to source in the U.S. for a reasonable price. Hopefully Jomashop will pick these up in the future.

Anyways, I came across the Hamilton Navy Pioneer and for some reason, I was smitten by the marine chronometer style for work. I really like the blue dial version but I think the silver dial w/ blued steel hands is a more versatile fit. And hey, why not wire lugs??? Lugs tend to get dinged up and attract smudge marks anyways so its one less area to worry about.

I looked at Archimede, Stowa, Zeppelin, Jacob & Sons, and such but the Hamilton just seemed like the best choice. From what I've read, others don't like the wire lugs or the date window causing the "3" to be in a smaller print but neither bother me. Plus, the ETA 2895 movement is a great pick-up. Purchased from Jomashop. Current sale on Hamilton ends 10/30/15.









Also waiting on this piece.....I've waited forever but the A.D. here said Archimede is shipping them to him this week so I'm expecting to have this piece soon.


----------



## deluded

It's here! Lovely watch!

I'd say it's got everything I look for in a watch and at an affordable price too!


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> B-Day present to self:
> 
> View attachment 5737450


I placed my order Wednesday night on Creation Watches. It arrived today. This is the second watch I got from CW:









































Wrist shot once I know it runs.


----------



## Level.5x

mannal said:


> I placed my order Wednesday night on Creation Watches. It arrived today. This is the second watch I got from CW:
> 
> View attachment 5797570
> 
> 
> Wrist shot once I know it runs.


I didnt know that blue dial existed before this weekend. Nice addition to the Sun & Moon line. Congrats!


----------



## ironborn

This just in -










Yay!


----------



## goody2141

ironborn said:


> This just in -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!


Looks like everything lines up too!


----------



## SteamJ

I both love and dread days like this. Two new watches arrive on the same day. Which do I wear first?!


----------



## durhamcockney

I've got 4 watches in the post (well one has already arrived)

A NATO diver one 
A stainless diver one
A Invicta diver
And a Rolex datejust 

No idea how I'm going to rotate them all.

That takes my collection to 11 now :O 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden

durhamcockney said:


> I've got 4 watches in the post (well one has already arrived)
> 
> A NATO diver one
> A stainless diver one
> A Invicta diver
> And a Rolex datejust
> 
> No idea how I'm going to rotate them all.
> 
> That takes my collection to 11 now :O
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


I have about the same number - six are mechanical (all need to shaken or hand wound if not worn daily - it's a big responsibility  and I'm still adding to this collection. I have found that I just wear which ever one I want whenever with no real rotation pattern.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Gonna swap the strap out to save it


----------



## Gazza74

Perfect excuse to do the Schwarzkopf today 



SteamJ said:


> I both love and dread days like this. Two new watches arrive on the same day. Which do I wear first?!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5798826


----------



## Gazza74

Nice haul! I wouldn't be surprised if the DJ ends up with the majority of wrist time.



durhamcockney said:


> I've got 4 watches in the post (well one has already arrived)
> 
> A NATO diver one
> A stainless diver one
> A Invicta diver
> And a Rolex datejust
> 
> No idea how I'm going to rotate them all.
> 
> That takes my collection to 11 now :O
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica

Two incoming, a Timex Weekender Chrono (with a matching leather Nato) and a Sector 210 I won for cheap (steel case digital watch to mod):


----------



## Gazza74

Mailman just dropped this off a few minutes ago.


















Now waiting patiently for the new Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage Chrono version 3 and the Nezumi Voiture to be made.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goody2141

SteamJ said:


> I both love and dread days like this. Two new watches arrive on the same day. Which do I wear first?!
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5798826&d=1445883443"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


You have two wrists


----------



## merl

This one for my wife as a Christmas gift


----------



## durhamcockney

Alden said:


> I have about the same number - six are mechanical (all need to shaken or hand wound if not worn daily - it's a big responsibility  and I'm still adding to this collection. I have found that I just wear which ever one I want whenever with no real rotation pattern.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've ordered a 4 watch automatic winder for the autos the battery ones can live in their boxes when not being worn

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## durhamcockney

Gazza74 said:


> Nice haul! I wouldn't be surprised if the DJ ends up with the majority of wrist time.


With me being away for two weeks of the month I may wear the rolex at home but wouldn't dream of taking it away with me.

I will probably be too scared to wear it outside though

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisduncan72

In the mail from a fellow WUS'er:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna

A vintage very affordable


----------



## skriefal

skriefal said:


> Victorinox Classic Chrono (this is the seller's photo; it'll be a few days before I have the watch):


The photo is so-so, but it's here and now on _my_ wrist.


----------



## Level.5x

skriefal said:


> The photo is so-so, but it's here and now on _my_ wrist.
> 
> View attachment 5802178


Personally I like those date wheels. Interesting look. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

^^Those are actually 1/100 second display. Or does it pull double duty?


----------



## skriefal

ChiefWahoo said:


> ^^Those are actually 1/100 second display. Or does it pull double duty?


In normal (i.e. "time") mode they show the date. In chronograph mode they show the 1/100-second value. While setting the date/time, they also are used to show the month and year.


----------



## blowfish89

For BBB.









And a Vostok from Canada.


----------



## mike120

Yep.... Round two of the Froggy life for me. Miss this thing. A lot.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

The problem with buying a new, bigger watch box...










... is that the empty slots sit there, glaring deep into your soul, commanding you to fill them at the earliest opportunity.










To be fair, one is off being serviced, and the other is already pre-ordered. But still one empty slot, eating at my consciousness.


----------



## TradeKraft

I just pulled the trigger and ordered an Oris Aquis. This will be my first Oris. 








Stock photo


----------



## blowfish89

Wily British Bastards got me on their sale (again) o|


----------



## Bradjhomes

blowfish89 said:


> Wily British Bastards got me on their sale (again) o|


I was very tempted by some of the offers.


----------



## Gazza74

I took a look this morning, but happy to say my grail fund is still in tact. Now if they had the blue Malvern Slimline, at that price it would be a different story.



Bradjhomes said:


> I was very tempted by some of the offers.


----------



## goody2141

blowfish89 said:


> Wily British Bastards got me on their sale (again)


Weren't you leaving or staying away or something? Haha


----------



## Bradjhomes

Gazza74 said:


> I took a look this morning, but happy to say my grail fund is still in tact. Now if they had the blue Malvern Slimline, at that price it would be a different story.


Same here with a 40mm jump hour.


----------



## blowfish89

goody2141 said:


> Weren't you leaving or staying away or something? Haha


Lol.
Looks like the time to flip the CW C9LE has come.


----------



## blowfish89

I hope Perdendosi got one, he has been wanting that white Trident forever.


----------



## durhamcockney

BlackrazorNZ said:


> The problem with buying a new, bigger watch box...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... is that the empty slots sit there, glaring deep into your soul, commanding you to fill them at the earliest opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, one is off being serviced, and the other is already pre-ordered. But still one empty slot, eating at my consciousness.


That box is superb. Where did you get it?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## goody2141

blowfish89 said:


> goody2141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weren't you leaving or staying away or something? Haha
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.
> Looks like the time to flip the CW C9LE has come.
Click to expand...

Yes! That c9 is still a good looking watch. But you have better in your collection.


----------



## Jeep99dad

skriefal said:


> The photo is so-so, but it's here and now on _my_ wrist.
> 
> View attachment 5802178


I like it. Unique look to it which is rare these days. Well done !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Perdendosi

I'm thrilled to report that I got a white trident. Sad to say they didn't have any brown strapped ones available when I bought, But I got the buckle upgrade AND a bracelet for $300 less than retail of just the bracelet model.

I'm so stoked-- it'll be here in plenty of time for the birth of my child. (I just hope that the watch isn't too damn big.)









P.S. HUGE thank-you to Blowfish, who alerted me to the sale (I've been travelling for business, so I absolutely would have missed it but for his PM)!!


----------



## dbje

Quick question about the Chr. Ward sales. It says in the description NON-EC, what does that mean? Non-European buyers? Or Non-English continent?

-- Nevermind, I've already found it out. ;-)


----------



## Bradjhomes

dbje said:


> Quick question about the Chr. Ward sales. It says in the description NON-EC, what does that mean? Non-European buyers? Or Non-English continent?
> 
> -- Nevermind, I've already found it out. ;-)


I think there are two prices. Non-EC will be the price excluding VAT, whereas if you are in the 'European Community' you'll get 20% added.

I haven't looked at the site, but are you only seeing a non-EV price? If so, I assume you're not in an EU country.

-- Nevermind, I've just seen that you've already found out!


----------



## blowfish89

Perdendosi said:


> I'm thrilled to report that I got a white trident. Sad to say they didn't have any brown strapped ones available when I bought, But I got the buckle upgrade AND a bracelet for $300 less than retail of just the bracelet model.
> 
> I'm so stoked-- it'll be here in plenty of time for the birth of my child. (I just hope that the watch isn't too damn big.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. HUGE thank-you to Blowfish, who alerted me to the sale (I've been travelling for business, so I absolutely would have missed it but for his PM)!!


You're welcome friend.

Consider getting it engraved for the extra $40, you don't have to add it now but maybe you can send it back to CW later when its time. Good luck.


----------



## Bradjhomes

blowfish89 said:


> You're welcome friend.
> 
> Consider getting it engraved for the extra $40, you don't have to add it now but maybe you can send it back to CW later when its time. Good luck.


I've read contrasting views on whether the Trident can be engraved. Certainly for a time it wasn't an option on the website for that model.

Edit: I've just looked and indeed it can be. I should do more research before posting. I'm making a lot of edits this evening.


----------



## Alden

*Just got some leather straps in a couple of hours ago. Dang ole watches couldn't wait to try em on.*

View attachment DSC_5285.jpg


----------



## no-fi

I finally have one of these beauties making its way to me from Singapore. It is destiny, I feel.









And I was intending to cool off for a while and flip a few to whittle down the collection - but then this vintage Swiss Bauhaus beauty showed up on a local auction site. For the price (about US$45) I couldn't say no. Check out that patina! Should arrive today.

















I also have a Seiko 5 at my watchmaker being fitted with new hands and a sapphire crystal.

And now I really will have a cool-off period. I'm selling about five watches (still have way too many - about 25!) and will focus on picking up some nice versatile straps to mix things up until I've had a long, hard think about my next purchase.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

durhamcockney said:


> That box is superb. Where did you get it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Wolf Windsor 10 slot from Massdrop.


----------



## watchninja123

BlackrazorNZ said:


> The problem with buying a new, bigger watch box...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... is that the empty slots sit there, glaring deep into your soul, commanding you to fill them at the earliest opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, one is off being serviced, and the other is already pre-ordered. But still one empty slot, eating at my consciousness.


hahah nice box! where you get it from? and your borealis batial bronze will arrive soon!! I can't wait for mine neither haha.. It is also killing me that they still don't have the prototype down yet..


----------



## savedbythebell

The classic SARB017 Alpinist, never understood this watch, but now I think its beautiful, ordered a ColaReb VENEZIA strap to go with it.


----------



## Mediocre

Schaumburg Concemptum and Victorinox INOX (black)


----------



## ColdCactus

<---------------- Another Victim


----------



## The Watcher

^ it was tough not pulling the trigger on that sale. nice looking pickups gentlemen, we'll be expecting wrist shots in the other threads soon


----------



## cairoanan

That sale got the best of me. Waiting on this bad boy









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## heirmyles

Sure am tempted by the CW Sale... unfortunately (or perhaps fortunately) I'm not sure either size of the Trident would be right for me. It there was something 40-41mm, it might be impossible to stay away.

Looking forward to seeing some wrist shots as well!


----------



## yankeexpress

heirmyles said:


> Looking forward to seeing some wrist shots as well!


----------



## blowfish89

^Does the GMT hand align perfectly?


----------



## merl

This one. Had a blumo before and that one didn't survive. Maybe this will.


----------



## goody2141

merl said:


> This one. Had a blumo before and that one didn't survive. Maybe this will.


Love that Sumo, just wish I had the money to overspend for it.


----------



## merl

I know what you mean. Lost the ebay auction and was the second highest bidder. Then I got a message that I got another one offered from the same seller.
Price is okay enough to sell it without loss if I decide to flip it


----------



## Level.5x

My new Hammy arrived just now! I like it! You could read the time on this watch from 20 ft away. The wire lugs really dont stick out that much. Its a subtle feature. Crown is super easy to use and the hand winding is incredibly smooth!


----------



## ironborn

One of these thanks to the heads up thread. Been looking for many months!


----------



## DSlocum

F29 purchased today, should be here soonish.










And arrived in the mail today, my slow-boat-from-china bangle I bought for a whopping $6.95 to match my Bulovas (Snorkel and Marine Star) and the two coke divers I own.


----------



## ironborn

Fixed. Slocum is a stand-up guy.  Carry on with watches and stuff!


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

So, my Borealis rubber strap arrived today. It's a huge improvement on the old ones. Not 'siliconey' at all - instead, firmly textured but extremely supple. I thought it might be nitrile but it appears to be vulcanised natural rubber. Also has a screwed-in buckle instead of spring bar.

I own an Isofrane. First impression the Borealis is 95%+ as good, for roughly 20% of the cost.


----------



## Coriolanus

It must be Hammy day in the southeast today! As I type this, I'm peering over the top of my screen and out the front window, watching for the UPS truck. My blue Pan Europ should be delivered some time in the next 90 minutes. Trying not to fidget and pace...



Jonesin4Watches said:


> My new Hammy arrived just now! I like it! You could read the time on this watch from 20 ft away. The wire lugs really dont stick out that much. Its a subtle feature. Crown is super easy to use and the hand winding is incredibly smooth!


----------



## DSlocum

ironborn said:


> Remember the rule about the MM branded watches since it's a panerai trademark


Ah.... yeah. Forgot, probably because it wasn't blocked out in the for sale thread. Fixed in the original post so if you would be so kind as to edit your quote?


----------



## SteamJ

I have one of these straps:









Coming for this watch:









It's great on the bracelet or Isofrane but I like the look of the Bonetto Cinturini strap.


----------



## ironborn

DSlocum said:


> Ah.... yeah. Forgot, probably because it wasn't blocked out in the for sale thread. Fixed in the original post so if you would be so kind as to edit your quote?


Done and done. It happens to the best of us!


----------



## mannal

$10.48 via AMZN - LEMFO Bluetooth Smart Watch WristWatch U8


----------



## LookAtBigern82

These two guys, can't wait.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Just hit 'Buy Now' one one of these thanks to the current discount for WUS members. Way out of budget but it just ticks so many boxes for my vacant watch box slot (ETA movement, _first_ German watch, _first_ blue lume dial, _first_ single hander, _first_ PVD case...)

Guess I should have factored in the cost of a divorce lawyer!


----------



## Alden

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Just hit 'Buy Now' one one of these thanks to the current discount for WUS members. Way out of budget but it just ticks so many boxes for my vacant watch box slot (ETA movement, _first_ German watch, _first_ blue lume dial, _first_ single hander, _first_ PVD case...)
> 
> Guess I should have factored in the cost of a divorce lawyer!


Huh... Single hand for hours. How do you know the minutes?


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Alden said:


> Huh... Single hand for hours. How do you know the minutes?


Each of the inter-hour dial marks is 15 minutes. Beyond that, the whole point of the watch is that you're intentionally approximating / not caring 

It's a watch for people who, like me, often say 'about quarter to 8', not '8:46'


----------



## Caleb515

Just ordered one of these and it should be here Tuesday. 
I know most of you don't care for "fashion" watches, but I absolutely love the styling of most Hugo Boss watches and they're pretty reasonably priced.


----------



## Jeep99dad

merl said:


> This one. Had a blumo before and that one didn't survive. Maybe this will.


That's the best sumo I've seen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## yankeexpress

blowfish89 said:


> ^Does the GMT hand align perfectly?


Yes


----------



## Jeep99dad

Alden said:


> Huh... Single hand for hours. How do you know the minutes?


By looking at where the hand is between the hour makers. The smaller markets give you 15-min increments

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad

LookAtBigern82 said:


> These two guys, can't wait.


That Alpina is stunning in person. The dial and markers are killer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## blowfish89

Jeep99dad said:


> By looking at where the hand is between the hour makers. The smaller markets give you 15-min increments


Ideally, on something like a Meistersinger (who are renowned for making single-handers), the single would be quite long and there would be 5 minute sub-markers between the 15, so you can tell time accurate to 2.5 minutes.


----------



## GUTuna

Caleb515;21803610
Just ordered one of these and it should be here Tuesday.
I know most of you don't care for "fashion" watches said:


> It is your watch. If you love it, go for it. And welcome to WUS!
> 
> I have a Seiko Slimdate from 1964 coming.


----------



## ptb

Always wanted an NOMOS however this cheap unbranded lookalike will do for now. Can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## cuica

ptb said:


> Always wanted an NOMOS however this cheap unbranded lookalike will do for now. Can't wait for it to arrive!


Where did you get it? Auto/mech or Quartz?


----------



## electricme

I Bought a Tissot Seastar 1000 yesterday... Its shipping to my job today, I am not wearing a watch and I feel naked... waiting impatiently on the UPS man!


----------



## DSlocum

Caleb515 said:


> Just ordered one of these and it should be here Tuesday.
> I know most of you don't care for "fashion" watches, but I absolutely love the styling of most Hugo Boss watches and they're pretty reasonably priced.


That's not a bad looking watch from what I can see, what model?


----------



## merl

both arrived yesterday


----------



## jtth

Not an exact image, but this is in the mail. Very excited!


----------



## goody2141

merl said:


> both arrived yesterday


I would take either one of those.


----------



## Johnny Boy

DSlocum said:


> That's not a bad looking watch from what I can see, what model?


Not sure on that particular one, I have the Boss Orange 1513007 Stainless Steel - very nice, well made and reasonably priced.

**

Edit - It is a *1513005 New York Men's All Grey Watch With Grey Silicone Strap*


----------



## merl

goody2141 said:


> I would take either one of those.


pm sent!


----------



## Maxmoro

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Just hit 'Buy Now' one one of these thanks to the current discount for WUS members. Way out of budget but it just ticks so many boxes for my vacant watch box slot (ETA movement, _first_ German watch, _first_ blue lume dial, _first_ single hander, _first_ PVD case...)
> 
> Guess I should have factored in the cost of a divorce lawyer!


What is the rebate for WUS?


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Maxmoro said:


> What is the rebate for WUS?


Quoted from the original thread:



Raphael Ickler said:


> Hi @Blackrazor NZ and all Watchuseek readers - Mike is right - german watchbrands do not often gain discount - but today as the _Defakto Akkord Modular has won the German Design Award 2016 Special Mention in the category Luxury Goods_ I offer exclusively here a 10% off coupon - just type in *watchuseek* at the order formular to activate it. This is available for 5 orders with the next 3 days.
> 
> www.defakto-watches.com
> 
> View attachment 5829530


If the single hand style is not your liking, the bulk of their range are two handers. Should be noted that only the white dial on the Eins range is full luminous - the other white dials are not.


----------



## DPflaumer

My $5 ebay strap was a flop (shocker, I know), so I decided to go with something a little better quality for my Rado.

A Hirsch Carbon Fiber (print leather) in navy with white stitching.


----------



## mannal

This









For this:









It came with a nice strap with a deployment clasp but it was to long.


----------



## Hughes.

Fresh in from India, just enough patina to look vintage, not so much it looks knackered. Swapped it onto a buffalo grain strap I had spare and it looks perfect and is keeping pretty good time so far.


----------



## Alden

This came today. Happy Halloween! I took it off the blue strap and put it on a leather NATO.







I like this one more than I thought I would. It's classy as hell.


----------



## cairoanan

jtth said:


> Not an exact image, but this is in the mail. Very excited!
> 
> View attachment 5842530


I had that watch when I was in grad school. Love the am/pm but it was in and out of service constantly. Hopefully you have better luck with yours ?

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica

Alden said:


> This came today. Happy Halloween! I took it off the blue strap and put it on a leather NATO.
> 
> I like this one more than I thought I would. It's classy as hell.


I'm going to receive the same combo on Monday (although I'll be distressing the leather Nato)!!!


----------



## arsenic

Seiko SNZJ59

I've been bit by the mod bug. I just look at base watches and think how to mod them.


----------



## phoenix844884

arsenic said:


> Seiko SNZJ59
> I've been bit by the mod bug. I just look at base watches and think how to mod them.


Tell me about it! Any Seiko Monster or 4r36 watch I see, and my brain is trying to mod it.


----------



## Alden

cuica said:


> I'm going to receive the same combo on Monday (although I'll be distressing the leather Nato)!!!


How does one distress leather? Do you simply twist it and turn it and stretch it until it looks ratty?


----------



## phoenix844884

My first Brass watch has been paid for.










Earlier this month I spoke to Chris @Armida about getting a few green dial A8s made, and 3 weeks later they were on the website.


----------



## yankeexpress

G2-009 finally emerged from customs.










These are not normally available to North Americans as the German seller on the Euro Amazon sites will not ship here, so I thank the WUS member who was my agent to buy it and ship it to me.


----------



## arsenic

phoenix844884 said:


> Tell me about it! Any Seiko Monster or 4r36 watch I see, and my brain is trying to mod it.


I have 3 Monsters with a 4R36. A SRP307 Yobokies Snow Monster Mod, an SRP307 Dagaz Black SOXA mod, and an SRP315 that's going to be a Dagaz SOXA Military mod. That watch has a Seiko 7S36 movement. My fist watch with the non hacking movement. I hate not being able to stop the second hand, but I've read it back hacks (pseudo hacks) pretty easily. We shall see. I want an SNZH55 and a SKX007 also. Both have a 7S36 movement. The only Seiko mod I have that retains the day/date is my Snow Monster. I'm not a fan of the Seiko day/date. The 3+ hour change over isn't cool.


----------



## Ticonderoga

jtth said:


> Not an exact image, but this is in the mail. Very excited!
> 
> View attachment 5842530


One of my favorites.


----------



## cuica

Alden said:


> How does one distress leather? Do you simply twist it and turn it and stretch it until it looks ratty?


Basically use alcohol and sand paper, plenty of DIY on the web:

How to Distress Leather Watch Straps | eBay


----------



## chrisduncan72

I've ordered a Seiko SNKM95. I dig the red dial. I'm going to throw it on a leather strap....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden

cuica said:


> Basically use alcohol and sand paper, plenty of DIY on the web:
> 
> How to Distress Leather Watch Straps | eBay


Thanks!


----------



## Alden

Chris Duncan said:


> I've ordered a Seiko SNKM95. I dig the red dial. I'm going to throw it on a leather strap....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These Seiko 5's are such neat little watches. I might get one some day.


----------



## GUTuna

Seiko SRP453


----------



## Alden

This just came in about an hour ago. I actually like the black leather strap. It's quite comfortable.


----------



## Quicksilver




----------



## neurogenesis

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Just hit 'Buy Now' one one of these thanks to the current discount for WUS members. Way out of budget but it just ticks so many boxes for my vacant watch box slot (ETA movement, _first_ German watch, _first_ blue lume dial, _first_ single hander, _first_ PVD case...)
> 
> Guess I should have factored in the cost of a divorce lawyer!


I'm glad this one is too big for me.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

One of these, thanks to the CW Autumn sale.


----------



## blowfish89

This one came in on a trade with Oilers Fan :-!
Love the dial color.








Also a good candidate to try polywatch/cape cod, and venture with a bezel swap myself.


----------



## Ataranea

I've got myself a Seiko SKXA-35 coming in soon! My first diver!


----------



## Ataranea

im new to this forum? where's the edit function? trying to make pic smaller.


----------



## BevoWatch

Ataranea said:


> im new to this forum? where's the edit function? trying to make pic smaller.


Apparently you have to have at east 5 post before you can add pics.


----------



## mpreston

I sent these two watches off to Spencer Klien a few months ago for him to do his magic. You can tell he is such a admirer of both these watches thru his correspondence. They should be back here in a couple days. Both are originals that I have owned since new. The photos where taken just before I sent them out. They've been sitting in a box for thirty years or more, the blue one was rode hard and put up wet. The other one just got put away after the original battery died








*Seiko 6139-6015*
I received this watch as a Christmas present back in 1973. It finally stopped working several years later and it's been sitting in a box for forty years. Back in those days watches like this just didn't get serviced, but I never throw anything like this away. Years later I find out that the Seiko 6139 was claimed (at least partially) the title for the world's first automatic chronograph. So I thought this watch was worthy of being restored back to originally running condition. Plus I always loved the blue dial and it was my first chrono.
So the 6139 had the full service and the case rebuild done. With all new seals and gaskets, and we replaced the crystal along with a few other parts. 
Spencer's report back was promising... 
_"The blue watch is just awesome. It is super nice inside and out. I love watches, but especially when they have really solid movements, and yours does."

_







*Seiko 7A28-7049*
I bought this watch new in 1983 and when the battery stopped a few years later I just replaced it with something new. I think it was a clear Swatch (that's not so clear anymore). 
Again a little research on the internet revealed that this was worthy of restoring and is regarded as "the very first analogue quartz chronograph". I never knew this three decades ago, I just liked the looks of it.
I had the full movement and case rebuild also, new seals and replaced the crystal and a new battery. Spencer was surprised that the original battery was intact and it didn't leak. 
_
Spencer's report back on this one was..._
 _The 7A is equally nice, it's super sweet. Really a great thing to see watches in this well cared-for condition. __ When you get the 7A, check out the snappiness of the hand responses. It's really something to see these when they're freshly serviced. You wouldn't think you can see the difference, but you can.

_So I'm stoked to get these watch back in a day or two. This was an expensive endeavor and I'll never will recoup my investment. But it's an inexpensive way of owning a little piece of horological history and most of all I've always wanted to have these watches brought back to life. Times like this I'm glad that I found WUS : )

I report back when they arrive.


----------



## yankeexpress

Ataranea said:


> im new to this forum? where's the edit function? trying to make pic smaller.


Looks great, don't worry about it, it gets adjusted automatically.


----------



## Ataranea

yankeexpress said:


> Looks great, don't worry about it, it gets adjusted automatically.


thanks a bunch!


----------



## no-fi

I know I said I was going to slow down and consolidate for a while but... this vintage Swiss diver showed up on a local auction site and I got it for about US$100. Looks great from the pics, although it seems to have been badly relumed and is missing the bezel lume pip. I'll know better once it arrives. Looks to be from the '70s and is about 37mm, so a good midsize diver.

















Rodania was a popular brand in Belgium. The seller must have got a few watches in from Belgium or a Belgian expat, as I also recently got a vintage Iaxa from him - and that brand is apparently all but unknown outside of Belgium. The Iaxa was in great condition so I have high hopes for this diver!


----------



## Kal El

As soon as I can sell my Meistersinger Deutschland Limited Edition, I will pull the trigger on either Nomos Metro 38mm Black or Tudor BB Blue..


----------



## KeplersLaws

Secondary school student here, on a very small budget. Thought the dial of this one looked great. First ever watch. Planning on swapping the strap for a dark brown Hirsch one, all white seems a bit too much for me.


----------



## Alden

KeplersLaws said:


> Secondary school student here, on a very small budget. Thought the dial of this one looked great. First ever watch. Planning on swapping the strap for a dark brown Hirsch one, all white seems a bit too much for me.
> View attachment 5880338


I like the watch, hate the white strap. I agree. However, I would get two straps, a lighter honey color and a dark brown, and try them both. You can always keep the other strap for another watch somewhere in your future.


----------



## cel4145

My postman is out for delivery with a Victorinox 241586 Infantry automatic:








They were down to $226 this weekend at Amazon when I ordered, but still a great deal at $252 if anyone is interested.


----------



## cuica

It has arrived:


----------



## Alden

cuica said:


> It has arrived:


How do you like it? I love mine. Got it less than a week ago.


----------



## cuica

Alden said:


> How do you like it? I love mine. Got it less than a week ago.


Haven't used it, just tried! My boss brought it for me from the US today. Hopefully its leather Nato will show up this week...


----------



## Alden

cuica said:


> Haven't used it, just tried! My boss brought it for me from the US today. Hopefully its leather Nato will show up this week...


It looks great on leather, any shade of leather. I had it on a dark chocolate NATO, which was nice looking, then switched over to this lighter band, and like it a bit better.

I put a pepsi bezel Invicta blue diver on that blue strap, and I like how it looks too!


----------



## cel4145

cel4145 said:


> My postman is out for delivery with a Victorinox 241586 Infantry automatic:
> 
> View attachment 5881770
> 
> They were down to $226 this weekend at Amazon when I ordered, but still a great deal at $252 if anyone is interested.


Got it:


----------



## Alden

cel4145 said:


> Got it:


Wow what a beauty!


----------



## ColdCactus

Ebay gave me a $100 coupon so I pulled the trigger on my first Mondaine.


----------



## arsenic

I always put my Maurice Lacroix Miros on a 20mm NATO. It has 21mm lugs. You can't really see the gap. None the less, I ordered a 21mm NATO.


----------



## Quicksilver




----------



## tincob

Just arrived from a forum member. Such an iconic design but the Ventura doesn't show up on the WRUW threads very often. Someone mentioned that everyone should have a whimsical watch in their collection.

Maybe, the Ventura will be that for me.


----------



## Alden

tincob said:


> Just arrived from a forum member. Such an iconic design but the Ventura doesn't show up on the WRUW threads very often. Someone mentioned that everyone should have a whimsical watch in their collection.
> 
> Maybe, the Ventura will be that for me.
> 
> View attachment 5885290


I think that is way cool. Looks like a stealth bomber watch.


----------



## ColdCactus

arsenic said:


> I always put my Maurice Lacroix Miros on a 20mm NATO. *It has 21mm lugs.* You can't really see the gap. None the less, I ordered a 21mm NATO.


Savages


----------



## cuica

Alden said:


> It looks great on leather, any shade of leather. I had it on a dark chocolate NATO, which was nice looking, then switched over to this lighter band, and like it a bit better.
> 
> I put a pepsi bezel Invicta blue diver on that blue strap, and I like how it looks too!


The only thing I'm not liking now is the fact that the date setting is not smooth, when I set the date the hands move and the whole thing feels rough! Never had a watch do this and don't think it's normal...


----------



## goody2141

quicksilver7 said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5884714&d=1446581856"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


What's up with the sudden turn to the more affordables? Great choices by the way.


----------



## goody2141

cuica said:


> Alden said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks great on leather, any shade of leather. I had it on a dark chocolate NATO, which was nice looking, then switched over to this lighter band, and like it a bit better.
> 
> I put a pepsi bezel Invicta blue diver on that blue strap, and I like how it looks too!
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I'm not liking now is the fact that the date setting is not smooth, when I set the date the hands move and the whole thing feels rough! Never had a watch do this and don't think it's normal...
Click to expand...

It seems pretty common with the movement used. I had two t49905's that did that.


----------



## blowfish89

Great value at the half price sale. Delivered today (< a week from order).


----------



## Alden

cuica said:


> The only thing I'm not liking now is the fact that the date setting is not smooth, when I set the date the hands move and the whole thing feels rough! Never had a watch do this and don't think it's normal...


Read the instructions that came with it. It's different from any other watch I've ever seen that way only the hour hand spins when you set the date.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123

blowfish89 said:


> Great value at the half price sale. Delivered today (< a week from order).


Lucky!! I still didnt get any confirmation email from them regarding shipping. did you order it from us website or europe?


----------



## blowfish89

ninja123 said:


> Lucky!! I still didnt get any confirmation email from them regarding shipping. did you order it from us website or europe?


UK website. I did order within the first 15-30 minutes of the sale opening up.


----------



## mpreston

*Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Chrono* (picture courtesy of the interwebs)
The sub $200 price was too much for me to resist. I was looking for a silver/or whitefaced watch with a red bezel for a while but nothing caught my eye. This was a total impulse buy, two days later I find out my two restored watches are ready to be shipped. I wasn't expecting them to be back until the new year. I might need to sell off a couple watches now that three are coming in. Oh well what's a WIS to do?


----------



## DSlocum

tincob said:


> Just arrived from a forum member. Such an iconic design but the Ventura doesn't show up on the WRUW threads very often. Someone mentioned that everyone should have a whimsical watch in their collection.
> 
> Maybe, the Ventura will be that for me.
> 
> View attachment 5885290


Definitely an iconic watch. I have the Ventura XXL and I am getting the new one for Xmas from my wife.


----------



## Quicksilver

goody2141 said:


> What's up with the sudden turn to the more affordables? Great choices by the way.


2 words

Canadian Dollar 

But it actually has a lot to do with not finding much on F29 that interests me. Seems I'm fairly happy with my OWC, 3 Halios, Squale 50 Atmos and my Magrette. Longest I have gone without buying anything up until now with these 2 incoming.


----------



## KeplersLaws

mpreston said:


> *Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Chrono* (picture courtesy of the interwebs)
> The sub $200 price was too much for me to resist. I was looking a silver/or whitefaced watch with a red bezel for a while but nothing caught my eye. This was a total impulse buy, two days later my two restored watches where ready a couple months early. Was expect that to hit so soon. Oh well what's a guy to do?


On this one, I like the iconic red shield.

Newer watches don't have it anymore, and the shield is coloured according to the dial. I'm divided about this design choice.


----------



## cba191

My first German. A Stowa flieger with the Unitas and the sub seconds. I've never seen one in the flesh, so I'm pretty excited.


----------



## lildrgn

Just hit the BIN button on the 'bay for this Pulsar PF8193 NWOT. It has the same movement as my beloved Seiko SNDA65. I also loved the full dial lume. I just flipped 3 watches and a strap in the past few days and finally could pay w/o hitting my bank account. Just how my wife likes.

Not my pictures.


----------



## cuica

Alden said:


> Read the instructions that came with it. It's different from any other watch I've ever seen that way only the hour hand spins when you set the date.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly! I'll take a look at the instruction booklet...thanks!


----------



## OvrSteer

cuica said:


> Exactly! I'll take a look at the instruction booklet...thanks!


To adjust time zones/time changes without resetting the minutes. Pretty smart...


----------



## Alden

This one should be here Saturday.


----------



## cuica

OvrSteer said:


> To adjust time zones/time changes without resetting the minutes. Pretty smart...


Completly unaware of this but was scared because all other chronos I've had with Japanese movement didn't feel so rough! I was afraid to break something...

Will post a pic when the leather Nato arrives and suffers the distressing treatment...


----------



## Vexiss

tincob said:


> Just arrived from a forum member. Such an iconic design but the Ventura doesn't show up on the WRUW threads very often. Someone mentioned that everyone should have a whimsical watch in their collection.
> 
> Maybe, the Ventura will be that for me.
> 
> View attachment 5885290


This is sure to get lots of comments.


----------



## Skeptical

I had a bit of a mini-Christmas as both of these came in today. 38mm Mido Multifort and a Citizen Excalibur, which is a repurchase for me after I flipped one and missed having an Eco-drive in the collection.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I guess this means I'm either visionary, or stupid. Time will tell which.
> 
> Embossed calf leather over caoutchouc.


Strap is in. Jury still out.


----------



## GhostSeven

Just ordered this (well it will be an Xmas present from the other half but she was not sure what to buy!), I hope it turns up before Dec 24th! It is in the hands of Russian Post!


----------



## Alden

Alden said:


> This one should be here Saturday.


I'm sitting at home today with a sick kid, looked at the USPS tracking info for this, and it's OUT FOR DELIVERY RIGHT NOW! (squeals like a little girl somewhere in the background).


----------



## Bart.-Jeroen

The project watch just in :- better pictures when new strap follows


----------



## EL_GEEk

Just in time for an amazing evening...




























Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## Lipingpong

Alden said:


> I'm sitting at home today with a sick kid, looked at the USPS tracking info for this, and it's OUT FOR DELIVERY RIGHT NOW! (squeals like a little girl somewhere in the background).


A "sick kid" right? ;p

But looks good!


----------



## ironborn

Just landed!


----------



## Alden

Lipingpong said:


> A "sick kid" right? ;p
> 
> But looks good!


I got it, and then I put it on a different strap. The strap it came with is nice leather, but too light. Looks wrong with that watch, to me.

Before










After










Anybody know how to change beige leather to dark brown?


----------



## Gazza74

Bart.-Jeroen said:


> The project watch just in :- better pictures when new strap follows
> View attachment 5904978


Those turned out quite nice. Congrats!



EL_GEEk said:


> Just in time for an amazing evening...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


I just saw TGV's review of that yesterday. Looks good!



ironborn said:


> Just landed!


Nice! Would love to hear your impressions after you've spent a little time with it.


----------



## Gazza74

I feel confident enough this time that it's going to work out for me to post it on here. After several months of:

- agonizing over spending this much on a watch
- selling off 6 watches and saving any extra money I made
- trying to buy it from a European AD while the Euro was weak and having issues with him (playing games and changing the price on me)
- almost being scammed by a member here on the forums trying to buy a pre-owned one
- agonizing some more about spending this amount and buying new or used (coming close a few times to buying used)

I just pulled the trigger on my grail, buying new from an AD for a fantastic price. Now I have to wait until it arrives (probably Monday). I know it's not affordable, but this is where I post, and several members here know that I've been after one for a while.









Photo shamelessly borrowed from the internet.

Edit: In my excitement to post, I didn't notice that the picture I borrowed was of the leather strap version......I ordered the bracelet version.


----------



## blowfish89

A Meyhofer 'wine red' rubber strap.

And a custom reddish leather strap.


----------



## blowfish89

Congrats Gazza74 !! The BB is a truly great everyday watch and the red is the most elegant version.


----------



## Marco_25

Just clicked the "Buy now" button on my first Seiko. Let the waiting time begin.


----------



## imagwai

Gazza74 said:


> I feel confident enough this time that it's going to work out for me to post it on here. After several months of:
> 
> - agonizing over spending this much on a watch
> - selling off 6 watches and saving any extra money I made
> - trying to buy it from a European AD while the Euro was weak and having issues with him (playing games and changing the price on me)
> - almost being scammed by a member here on the forums trying to buy a pre-owned one
> - agonizing some more about spending this amount and buying new or used (coming close a few times to buying used)
> 
> I just pulled the trigger on my grail, buying new from an AD for a fantastic price. Now I have to wait until it arrives (probably Monday). I know it's not affordable, but this is where I post, and several members here know that I've been after one for a while.
> 
> View attachment 5907738
> 
> 
> Photo shamelessly borrowed from the internet.
> 
> Edit: In my excitement to post, I didn't notice that the picture I borrowed was of the leather strap version......I ordered the bracelet version.


Great watch, congratulations.


----------



## Alden

Gazza74 said:


> I feel confident enough this time that it's going to work out for me to post it on here. After several months of:
> 
> - agonizing over spending this much on a watch
> - selling off 6 watches and saving any extra money I made
> - trying to buy it from a European AD while the Euro was weak and having issues with him (playing games and changing the price on me)
> - almost being scammed by a member here on the forums trying to buy a pre-owned one
> - agonizing some more about spending this amount and buying new or used (coming close a few times to buying used)
> 
> I just pulled the trigger on my grail, buying new from an AD for a fantastic price. Now I have to wait until it arrives (probably Monday). I know it's not affordable, but this is where I post, and several members here know that I've been after one for a while.
> 
> Edit: In my excitement to post, I didn't notice that the picture I borrowed was of the leather strap version......I ordered the bracelet version.


Tudor BB is a lot of watch. Congrats on a great choice!


----------



## chrisduncan72

I like the blue hands. Should have this Bambino in a few days.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazza74

Thanks guys! I've lusted after it for so long, and it's the only watch I've gone to the AD (3 times) to try on, so I know it will be a keeper.



blowfish89 said:


> Congrats Gazza74 !! The BB is a truly great everyday watch and the red is the most elegant version.





imagwai said:


> Great watch, congratulations.





Alden said:


> Tudor BB is a lot of watch. Congrats on a great choice!


----------



## Alden

Chris Duncan said:


> I like the blue hands. Should have this Bambino in a few days.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you find one with blue hands?


----------



## mpreston

These two came in today from Klien Vintage Watch
6139 on the right and the 7A28 on the left. I've owned both them since new (1973 & 1983).
They turn out beautifully and I'm pleased as punch with them. The blue dial on the 6139 is just outstanding and the 7A28 movement is fantastic.

Here is what they looked like before they left for KVW.


----------



## no-fi

no-fi said:


> I finally have one of these beauties making its way to me from Singapore. It is destiny, I feel.
> 
> View attachment 5810850


It finally arrived in New Zealand yesterday and cleared Customs today, so it should arrive tomorrow. The wait is agonising!


----------



## cygnus atratus

no-fi said:


> It finally arrived in New Zealand yesterday and cleared Customs today, so it should arrive tomorrow. The wait is agonising!


007 or 013?


----------



## no-fi

cygnus atratus said:


> 007 or 013?


I went for the 007 in the end. Even though I'm a tiny bit worried it might be slightly too big, the 013 would probably be too small. We'll see.


----------



## goody2141

Congrats Gazza! 

Preston, love the two Seikos. I really want a 7aXX, but there are so many watches I want. It's a little down the list. Some day.


----------



## no-fi

goody2141 said:


> Congrats Gazza!
> 
> Preston, love the two Seikos. I really want a 7aXX, but there are so many watches I want. It's a little down the list. Some day.


Agree. Beautiful. The 7A28 with the dive bezel is gorgeous. I would sell an arm and a leg for one of Seiko's RAF chronos (just not my watch arm...)


----------



## blackdot

Gazza74 said:


> I feel confident enough this time that it's going to work out for me to post it on here. After several months of:
> 
> - agonizing over spending this much on a watch
> - selling off 6 watches and saving any extra money I made
> - trying to buy it from a European AD while the Euro was weak and having issues with him (playing games and changing the price on me)
> - almost being scammed by a member here on the forums trying to buy a pre-owned one
> - agonizing some more about spending this amount and buying new or used (coming close a few times to buying used)
> 
> I just pulled the trigger on my grail, buying new from an AD for a fantastic price. Now I have to wait until it arrives (probably Monday). I know it's not affordable, but this is where I post, and several members here know that I've been after one for a while.
> 
> View attachment 5907738
> 
> 
> Photo shamelessly borrowed from the internet.
> 
> Edit: In my excitement to post, I didn't notice that the picture I borrowed was of the leather strap version......I ordered the bracelet version.


Congrats!


----------



## SQtoyota

I got my melbourne in the mail today!
Was also in the mall today, and decided to take a look in a jewely store. They had a bulova precisionist chrono i couldnt leave there.


----------



## SQtoyota

Srry meant to say bulova military


----------



## Jeep99dad

Gazza74 said:


> Thanks guys! I've lusted after it for so long, and it's the only watch I've gone to the AD (3 times) to try on, so I know it will be a keeper.


Congrats!! An awesome watch. 
A few of us get together in CLT. You outta come and bring it next time 
Did u buy it from Ben at Windsor?


----------



## Gazza74

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats!! An awesome watch.
> A few of us get together in CLT. You outta come and bring it next time
> Did u buy it from Ben at Windsor?


Will do - just let me know when you guys get together again.

I didn't end up buying from Windsor - they wouldn't budge on the price (but they would throw in the leather strap and buckle if I bought the bracelet version at full msrp, which isn't too bad if you want both). I got a fantastic deal from an AD in the mid-west.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden

T2E581 Elevated Classic Dress Brown Leather Strap


----------



## ironborn

Gazza74 said:


> Nice! Would love to hear your impressions after you've spent a little time with it.


Decided to write a mini review: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/sea-gull-seamaster-mini-review-2557922.html#post22147946


----------



## ToneLoke09

Just ordered my first Orient watch. Saw the FER2400CN0 and had to have it. Shipping from overseas so it won't show up until early December. The wait will be torture. 

New to the forum so it wont allow me to post pictures yet. Can't post a link either so I'll leave it to your imagination.


----------



## Skeptical

ToneLoke09 said:


> Just ordered my first Orient watch. Saw the FER2400CN0 and had to have it. Shipping from overseas so it won't show up until early December. The wait will be torture.
> 
> New to the forum so it wont allow me to post pictures yet. Can't post a link either so I'll leave it to your imagination.


This one?


----------



## Ukal

My first post on the forum since joining this weekend and my first purchase from the sales corner on its way. 

Orbis Morgan Explorer v1. 

I can see me joining this forum dangerous for the wallet 

al


----------



## Alden

Skeptical said:


> This one?
> 
> View attachment 5943250


I'll be getting that one soon myself. Love the retro design.


----------



## ToneLoke09

That's the one. The blue hands are what got me.


----------



## cygnus atratus

SKX009 (from Creationwatches); 22mm shark mesh; replacement "skinny" fat springbars. Seem to be bitten by the Seiko bug at the moment &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## cygnus atratus

double post - ignore


----------



## Sam-e

Surprisingly both these watches came in today.

Preowned Tissot PRC 200. I may have paid a little too much for this one, but at least I knew it was genuine. 

















Seiko SCVE005 (not mine but dad's)


----------



## Ukal

Sam-e said:


> Surprisingly both these watches came in today.
> 
> Preowned Tissot PRC 200. I may have paid a little too much for this one, but at least I knew it was genuine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko SCVE005 (not mine but dad's)


Nice Tissot. I've been looking at those for my next collection addition. Are there many fakes out there for those then?


----------



## Sam-e

Ukal said:


> Nice Tissot. I've been looking at those for my next collection addition. Are there many fakes out there for those then?


Unfortunately yes. The PRC 200 has been heavily replicated. Be careful if you are looking on eBay. My suggestion is to head over to the thread called 'how to spot a fake tissot prc 200' and go through each page, in mind looking at the differences in the photos.


----------



## Ukal

Will do. Thanks for the heads up about the thread.


----------



## Jeep99dad

RAM75 said:


> I just received my custom made leather four watch roll with room a strap tool and a new Crown and Buckle strap or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from.....


Super nice!
I have a Decamp roll ordered as well.


----------



## Gazza74

I have the day off today, and have been patiently waiting for the UPS delivery man to come. So of course he decides to show up in the half hour I decide to run to Lowes. Luckily my wife was home and signed for the box.

So here is my Black Bay. I may never take it off my wrist 












Gazza74 said:


> I feel confident enough this time that it's going to work out for me to post it on here. After several months of:
> 
> - agonizing over spending this much on a watch
> - selling off 6 watches and saving any extra money I made
> - trying to buy it from a European AD while the Euro was weak and having issues with him (playing games and changing the price on me)
> - almost being scammed by a member here on the forums trying to buy a pre-owned one
> - agonizing some more about spending this amount and buying new or used (coming close a few times to buying used)
> 
> I just pulled the trigger on my grail, buying new from an AD for a fantastic price. Now I have to wait until it arrives (probably Monday). I know it's not affordable, but this is where I post, and several members here know that I've been after one for a while.
> 
> View attachment 5907738
> 
> 
> Photo shamelessly borrowed from the internet.
> 
> Edit: In my excitement to post, I didn't notice that the picture I borrowed was of the leather strap version......I ordered the bracelet version.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrVenkman

Congrats. Always nice to see someone get their Grail. 

The new black bay black has my attention.


----------



## blowfish89

Gazza74 said:


> So here is my Black Bay. I may never take it off my wrist


I understand the feeling. But give it time


----------



## chrisduncan72

I'm on an Orient kick. I just got my blue handed Bambino today (an absolutely awesome watch). I've got a blue Orient Marshall on the way. I'm going to put it on a brown strap (I think...)....


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Pretty sure the dial on the bottom right is my personal one...


----------



## goody2141

This should be coming my way 
Seiko 6139-7020
Pics from seller


----------



## Alden

Alden said:


> T2E581 Elevated Classic Dress Brown Leather Strap


Coming tomorrow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DSlocum

impulse buy.... my first G-Shock


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Defakto Eins arrived. Will do a proper review in a few weeks once I've worn it a bit.


----------



## blowfish89

More Cincy straps.


----------



## DPflaumer

Currently all I've got in the mail is a bag of cat food and a zippo utility lighter. 

Not watch related, but I wanted in on the action.


----------



## mannal

From the Gnomon deal posted on Heads UP!:


----------



## Alden

The USPS is closed for business today, and yet I just received a notification that my package was delivered. 

Curious.


----------



## Alden

Well apparently the PO is closed for business, but they still delivered packages today. I guess they are competing with UPS.


----------



## mpreston

Finally got around to opening this one up...









*Victorinox Maverick Chrono 241434*

My two restored vintages watches arrived the same day last week as this beauty did. So I put this one aside until this afternoon to take time and enjoy it and resizing the bracelet.

This is my first VSA and I've got to say that this is a really well made piece. Nothing, so far, is wrong with it. Well it could have a screw down crown - but I'm never going to dive beyond a swimming pool. The bracelet is top notch with solid links and end links along with a diver's extension. The sapphire crystal and Swiss Army red bezel and second hands are exquisite and they contrast nicely with the the silver dial and it's details. One thing I did appreciate, being a graphic designer, is the packaging. This is a nice touch, but at the regular price that you'd would of paid it's expected to have a nice presentation. My usual affordable purchases have more utilitarian packaging. So far I'm liking this one a lot and it was a totally unexpected purchase. I've always wanted a VSA but nothing really caught my eye in my budget until this was posted on the Bargain Thread last week. Damn that thread : )

I'll have to do a direct comparison with my other $200 chrono, the Bulova Precisionist 96B183.


----------



## tareed59

I can't believe it but I got this Air blue pilot for only $100


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

It's been about a year since I've bought a watch, so I got this Vostok Amphibia on Ebay, and a diver's strap to match the dial.


----------



## Kubby

This insignificant, nondescript little number....









Sellers pic.

I'm rather looking forward to it.

K.


----------



## goody2141

Received notification that my Seiko Giugiaro "Aliens" Reissue has been shipped. I kept forgetting about it. But I'm very excited for this one.


----------



## SteamJ

My wife ordered one of these in 24mm for me as part of my birthday present. It'll be a few weeks but I have 3 watches this could work beautifully on.


----------



## Jpstepancic

Finally, I can delete one of my saved eBay searches. So excited for this one!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle

Gazza74 said:


> So here is my Black Bay. I may never take it off my wrist


Congratulations.


----------



## blowfish89

$8.99 from goodcheapman on ebay, 3 available after I bought one.


----------



## garf666

decided it was about time I had a Seiko in my collection. Just ordered from japan.


----------



## EL_GEEk

I guess I've been on a dress watch kick lately. This arrived yesterday. Love the simplicity of it. It's a lot of watch for the money.










Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## Alden

Just ordered one of these... been thinking about it for weeks and just couldn't stand it anymore.


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Oris GT Day Date on bracelet









I spent a couple months searching for a deal on this one and finally found it. Now it's coming home. The lugs are 21mm, but I've ordered two custom straps. 



Alden said:


> Just ordered one of these... been thinking about it for weeks and just couldn't stand it anymore.


I have this same model and it's very classy. Congratulations!


----------



## phoenix844884

goody2141 said:


> This should be coming my way
> Seiko 6139-7020
> Pics from seller


Wow! Where did you find one in such great condition? Also, that bracelet is sweet.

Congratulations!


----------



## Gazza74

That Oris GT is on my "potential buy" list. Can you share where you got your deal from, and also who is making your 21mm straps? I have a watch that I'm not entirely happy with the stock strap, and it's also 21mm.

Cheers!



ChronoTraveler said:


> Oris GT Day Date on bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent a couple months searching for a deal on this one and finally found it. Now it's coming home. The lugs are 21mm, but I've ordered two custom straps.
> 
> I have this same model and it's very classy. Congratulations!


----------



## phoenix844884

It is here! After lusting after this watch for over a year it is finally here.










Immediately swapped out the bezel to the brass one (surprisingly easy), and put it on a Clover Straps canvas with cream stitching -


















I must say that in just a few hours of wearing it today, the A8 received more comments and looks than my whole collection combined. Shiny brass watch is shiny!


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Gazza74 said:


> That Oris GT is on my "potential buy" list. Can you share where you got your deal from, and also who is making your 21mm straps? I have a watch that I'm not entirely happy with the stock strap, and it's also 21mm.
> 
> Cheers!


PM sent. I'm not disclosing here because I think it may be against the rules neither the store nor the strap maker are forum sponsors, but if someone else is interested, just send me a message.


----------



## yankeexpress

ChronoTraveler said:


> Oris GT Day Date on bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent a couple months searching for a deal on this one and finally found it. Now it's coming home. The lugs are 21mm, but I've ordered two custom straps.


If you are installing leather straps, 22mm leather will fit on 21mm lugs with only a little effort. Put 22mm leather on 20mm lugs often.


----------



## mpreston

These two straps showed up in the mail today, so I put them straight onto potential candidates.

LEFT: Alpha PN Daytona is sporting a 20mm TECHSWISS leather band that was listed on the bargains form a couple days ago. Not bad for $15 delivered from Amazon. I might have to order another one of these in different color.
RIGHT: The vintage SEIKO 6139 is squeezed onto a beautiful 20mm ColaReb Vienza Rust distressed strap. I just love the look and feel of these straps. I've got five of them already and if they ever made a rally strap I'd have a few more. I'm in the process of getting a custom blue leather rally strap with red stiching made for this watch, I'm just waiting to see a prototype. 20mm just looks a little stuffed into this 19mm lug width. At least for me,


----------



## Alden

yankeexpress said:


> If you are installing leather straps, 22mm leather will fit on 21mm lugs with only a little effort. Put 22mm leather on 20mm lugs often.


I've done the same with a NATO nylon strap. It works.


----------



## blowfish89

Man that Oris Artix is sweet, never saw it on the bracelet earlier, but I have seen it in real life and its pretty cool. Appreciate the PM info.

Oh, and I have one of those hipster LV straps incoming.


----------



## Gargamel35

Helberg CH8. One of those watches i really wanted to have but couldn't convince myself to pay 700+ eur for it (i believe it is worth the money, but it is a lot of money to spend on a watch). So when i came accross an offer on WUS for 4 months old one in very very good condition, i had to buy it. It is in mail, but already in my country, so next week should be on my wrist.


----------



## Keithcozz

TISELL No. 157 Arabia version 44mm


----------



## Mediocre

Schaumburg Conceptum arrived today, pleased with it so far. The display case back seems useless to me on a truly non-decorated movement (even the rotor is plain), but the watch wears well. The floating lugs are interesting as well. It is not a brand I am deeply familiar with, and I know the opinions on WUS are mixed. I may give them some more thought though.


----------



## no-fi

So after a long wait and much deliberation, I finally got my Seiko SKX007 - my first diver.

But it wasn't without stress. NZ Post sent me a notification saying it had been signed for and delivered - but it never showed up. I lodged a complaint and became increasingly convinced it had been delivered to the wrpng address. My partner and I asked a few neighbours (politely) but nobody said they'd received the package.

I was giving up hope when, five days later, it showed up mysteriously on my doorstep. I was super-relieved. And thrilled.

Pics here. So stoked!


----------



## Daveb1st

My Friday was made considerably better when the postman dropped this wee fella at my desk.....


----------



## DCP

Well, the F71 deals thread got me. Got this one on the way:









Also have this incoming to go with it:


----------



## cel4145

UPS is bringing me a Tissot this week


----------



## norsairius

I've been on a bit of a world time/GMT watch kick lately. I think radio-controlled watches are particularly cool so I just ordered a Citizen radio-controlled watch from Jet.com:
https://jet.com/product/Citizen-Eco...h-CB0020-50E/4bbb0343c844403493b54cb79fdd1ecb








Got it for ~$217 after using coupon code 20NOW


----------



## Alden

no-fi said:


> So after a long wait and much deliberation, I finally got my Seiko SKX007 - my first diver.
> 
> But it wasn't without stress. NZ Post sent me a notification saying it had been signed for and delivered - but it never showed up. I lodged a complaint and became increasingly convinced it had been delivered to the wrpng address. My partner and I asked a few neighbours (politely) but nobody said they'd received the package.
> 
> I was giving up hope when, five days later, it showed up mysteriously on my doorstep. I was super-relieved. And thrilled.
> 
> Pics here. So stoked!


I predict you will love it. It's in the top three of my favorites.


----------



## Level.5x

New Fluco strap from Holben's. 1-piece leather zulu.


















It feels good! I prefer the 1 piece construction. Lets the watch sit better on my wrist. Nice stitching too.


----------



## Skeptical

Thanks to the BSHT, I got one of these. I like the look, but it certainly is a true affordable, to put it kindly.


----------



## ultarior

to scratch my titoni itch


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Chris Ward C5 Malvern Auto arrived today. Love the galvanic charcoal dial.


----------



## marlowe55

Two on their way in.

The one that should be the first to arrive, I'm guessing mid to late December...Vratislava Conceptum Series 3. 
This is going to be my "Merry Christmas To Me" watch and should do a fine job filling the hole that was made when I sold my Tudor Heritage Chrono, particularly when you consider the difference in price.









And what should be the second one in, hopefully early in the New Year... Stuckx Bull, Sparkling Bull Model. 
I think that Steven has done a wonderful job on these and I can't wait to strap this beauty onto my wrist.


----------



## Bubbalouie

I have this coming one day this week... GW-M5610BC-1JF


----------



## Yankee

Ordered this today.


----------



## SteamJ

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Chris Ward C5 Malvern Auto arrived today. Love the galvanic charcoal dial.


Nice watch but what I really want to hear about is that gum!


----------



## LJ123

This forum is pure evil. I got really addicted and I've spent all my extra cash to watches. Started with Seikos now into Swiss'. I just scored this out of Ebay:


----------



## DPflaumer

Finally headed my way. The things we do for a bargain (waiting nearly a full week to pay for a watch, for example). Oh well, got it new for almost $100 less than the more recent BST post.

BTW: For anyone who liked my post about the utility lighter and cat food, the lighter got here last week and is quite nice, the cat food got here yesterday (no unboxing, sorry, I was in a hurry), just in time for me to open it tomorrow morning.


----------



## whoa

DPflaumer said:


> Finally headed my way. The things we do for a bargain (waiting nearly a full week to pay for a watch, for example). Oh well, got it new for almost $100 less than the more recent BST post.
> 
> BTW: For anyone who liked my post about the utility lighter and cat food, the lighter got here last week and is quite nice, the cat food got here yesterday (no unboxing, sorry, I was in a hurry), just in time for me to open it tomorrow morning.
> 
> View attachment 6032202


That's good looking!

-whoa-


----------



## Blurter

*Tissot Gents PRS516 Blue Chronograph Sports Watch T044.417.21.041.00









*picture courtesy of the internet.*
*

from watchdepots.com.au - $350AUD delivered - great price - Buy Tissot Gents PRS516 Blue Chronograph Sports Watch AUD$ 299.95 - Watchdepots.Com


----------



## Blurter

*no idea why this posted twice.....Tissot Gents PRS516 Blue Chronograph Sports Watch T044.417.21.041.00*

from watchdepots.com.au - $350AUD delivered - great price - http://watchdepots.com/tissot-gents-prs516-blue-chronograph-sports-watch-t044-417-21-041-00.html


----------



## Alden

whoa said:


> That's good looking!
> 
> -whoa-


Good Lord. I'm wiping the drool off my chin.


----------



## whitehare

DPflaumer said:


> Finally headed my way. The things we do for a bargain (waiting nearly a full week to pay for a watch, for example). Oh well, got it new for almost $100 less than the more recent BST post.
> 
> BTW: For anyone who liked my post about the utility lighter and cat food, the lighter got here last week and is quite nice, the cat food got here yesterday (no unboxing, sorry, I was in a hurry), just in time for me to open it tomorrow morning.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6032202&d=1447754460"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


What website did you get this from? I love it :cupid:


----------



## DPflaumer

Alden said:


> Good Lord. I'm wiping the drool off my chin.


Honestly? I'll be happy if it's half as great in person as it looks. It's definitely the watch purchase I've been most nervous about in a long time. I'm worried about the size mostly...



whitehare said:


> What website did you get this from? I love it :cupid:


Rakuten. Ordering was slightly complicated and the combination of it being out of stock (temporarily) and the time difference between Rhode Island and Japan meant that it took a week to get sent on it's way to me.


----------



## Alden

DPflaumer said:


> Honestly? I'll be happy if it's half as great in person as it looks. It's definitely the watch purchase I've been most nervous about in a long time. I'm worried about the size mostly...
> 
> Rakuten. Ordering was slightly complicated and the combination of it being out of stock (temporarily) and the time difference between Rhode Island and Japan meant that it took a week to get sent on it's way to me.


Yes, honestly. I'm sure it will be just as nice if not nicer in hand.


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Wow, that watch is so nice it should be called Grand Orient.


----------



## SteamJ

Vintage piece incoming. I'd decided after my initial bid that, as much as I loved this one, I was going to let it go as I'm not buying watches for a while. Despite the fight to place a final bid to win it I did hold off and I lost the eBay auction. Lo and behold it seems the original winner didn't pay and I got a second chance offer for it. Perhaps, if I believed in signs, this was one that I should get the watch after all. I know a little about the brand and the watch is supposed to be 40mm x 52mm lug to lug so it should be a perfect size for me. Now to wait for it to arrive from Greece.


----------



## Askofu

I've got a terrific gift coming from a friend in South Carolina. An Orient Black Mako and two bands to go with it.









It's coming with black leather with white stitching and a black nato. Should be here before Christmas. Luckily, patience is forced upon you in Tanzania. I will be happy when it gets here, and there will be posts.


----------



## goody2141

SteamJ said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6044738&d=1447854604"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Love it. Awesome case and dual crown. Can't go wrong there.

Askofu, you should love the Mako XL. It's a pretty nice piece. I liked it much more than the Mako.


----------



## Level.5x

At last, this Archimede found a home. So far Im pleased. I was aprehensive about the 51mm lug2lug but I think its a good fit! Its very sharp looking! The dial looks complete without the date window carved out too imo.


----------



## aintitthelife98

This Mondaine Retro Automatic came today. I picked this up as part of the Amazon lightning deal on Monday.


----------



## ebtromba

aintitthelife98 said:


> This Mondaine Retro Automatic came today. I picked this up as part of the Amazon lightning deal on Monday.
> 
> View attachment 6050298


Just got mine yesterday. How is this thing this comfortable? It's like the best band / case / lug mating ever


----------



## Jeep99dad

DCP said:


> Well, the F71 deals thread got me. Got this one on the way:
> 
> View attachment 6003714
> 
> 
> Also have this incoming to go with it:
> 
> View attachment 6003722


Congrats!! It's a beauty! I was just looking at this one today. 
Where did you get it from and what deal thread are you referring to? Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cmann_97

Some mods done to one of my Lum-Tec B8


----------



## thrichar

Assuming they finally get some stock and start shipping again - had this on order for a month or so:

*







*


----------



## blowfish89

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats!! It's a beauty! I was just looking at this one today.
> Where did you get it from and what deal thread are you referring to? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Don't go there, it will double your buy and flip rate which is already pretty high :-D


----------



## TheGodlenGopher

SteamJ said:


> No clue where the money is going to come from but I couldn't pass this up.
> 
> View attachment 2212666


Just saw this! How come I never know this exists?


----------



## DCP

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats!! It's a beauty! I was just looking at this one today.
> Where did you get it from and what deal thread are you referring to? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks. Got it from Jomashop where it was on flash sale until a few days ago. The deals thread is the "Heads up I saw a bagain here" thread on the affordables sub-forum.

David


----------



## aintitthelife98

ebtromba said:


> Just got mine yesterday. How is this thing this comfortable? It's like the best band / case / lug mating ever


It definitely is nice. I'm stuck it seems right in between two spots on the band in terms of ideal fit but I'm sure once the band breaks in that will solve itself. I also ordered a deployment clasp to replace the buckle with as I much prefer those.

All in all, I'm very happy with the watch considering the price paid!


----------



## DSlocum

Just got this little F29 sandwich-dial beauty in... I am a sucker for these Parnis PAM homages, I now have 4 in 4 different styles, just need a GMT and a Destro now....


----------



## houndoggie

Not in the mail yet, but on preorder:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna

Vintage Vostok with a dial I have never seen before


----------



## nitroproof




----------



## John60169

I don't want to seem too stoked or anything, but here's what's on the way (purchased from a fellow WUS'er)...









Did I mention that I'm really stoked? Still on the waiting list for a new one also. But saw this and couldn't pass it up.


----------



## ThePandava

So this is on its way from Singapore. My first cushion case and my most expensive watch yet.










Seiko 6309-7040

That is it for me this year folks! 3 watches bought and 3 sold.

Nath

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisduncan72

I've got an Orient Blue Mako on the way--too good of a deal. With discount and a little left over gift-card balance, I got it for a little over $50.00--random photo found online...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptical

I picked up one of these from Amazon. Probably as close to a Speedmaster as I'll get, and only $45



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Askofu

A friend in Boston just sent me an email telling me he had purchased a watch and two bands that he found on my wish list at Amazon.com. He is sending them to me as a way to thank me for the work I've been doing here with our orphans. You could have knocked me over with a feather. As my British friends say, I was gobsmacked and humbled--and very happy.





















I would eventually have saved up enough for it, but it might have been another six months or more. Now, they will be here before Christmas. I'm good at giving kindness, not so good at receiving it--but happy.


----------



## Helvectis

My Orient Ray in Black, currently on its way from Amazon! Am looking forward to this one!


----------



## DPflaumer

I missed my Orient Star yesterday while out car shopping.

So it looks like we're taking a gamble that USPS will deliver it on Monday and no one will steal it.

Joy.


----------



## SteamJ

DPflaumer said:


> I missed my Orient Star yesterday while out car shopping.
> 
> So it looks like we're taking a gamble that USPS will deliver it on Monday and no one will steal it.
> 
> Joy.


Sick days were invented for a reason.


----------



## norsairius

DPflaumer said:


> I missed my Orient Star yesterday while out car shopping.
> 
> So it looks like we're taking a gamble that USPS will deliver it on Monday and no one will steal it.
> 
> Joy.


Can't you have the delivery changed so that they hold it at a post office so you can go pick it up? I've done that a few times with UPS and FedEx and I believe USPS offers the same option.

Granted, I don't know how far the nearest post office might be, what your work schedule is, and post office hours may be another hindrance too, but it may be an option in the future. You should be able to change the delivery to a post office to be held for pickup while the package is on its way. So if you know you'll be out and about on the day of its delivery, you can change it ahead of time and just pick it up while you're out.

I hear ya though, it stinks when you know you have a package waiting for you and you have to hope no one steals it.


----------



## Alden

Skeptical said:


> I picked up one of these from Amazon. Probably as close to a Speedmaster as I'll get, and only $45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have that one. You got a good deal on it! I've seen it priced a $90 before. I put mine on a leather band, then a black NATO... It looks good on all of them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver

4th times' a charm right? At least it's a color combo I have always wanted to try.


----------



## James_




----------



## mannal

I love the look. Do you have a link or Model #?

Thanks!



James_ said:


>


----------



## deluded

It's the Precista PRS-10 if I'm not wrong.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James_

Correct. Precista PRS 10. Long sold out. Try CWC and MWC for similar models.


----------



## mannal

James_ said:


> Correct. Precista PRS 10. Long sold out. Try CWC and MWC for similar models.


Thanks! Something to hunt for. I'm a big CWC fan as well:


----------



## GUTuna

Vintage Seiko Flightmaster


----------



## Relo60

Any day now. My affordable dress watch. Photos compliments of Hastings & Co.


----------



## garf666

my first Seiko has arrived. Stunning watch but not sure about the strap.


----------



## DPflaumer

norsairius said:


> Can't you have the delivery changed so that they hold it at a post office so you can go pick it up? I've done that a few times with UPS and FedEx and I believe USPS offers the same option.
> 
> Granted, I don't know how far the nearest post office might be, what your work schedule is, and post office hours may be another hindrance too, but it may be an option in the future.


Yep, It's a great option but currently not viable due to a perfect overlap of time gone for work and post office hours.

BUT!

We're moving at the end of the month and it will no longer be a concern.

For now, we haven't had anything disappear yet and there have been packages that sat for days. Fingers crossed.



garf666 said:


> my first Seiko has arrived. Stunning watch but not sure about the strap.


I've always loved the cocktail time but could never bring myself to buy one. I think I know that it wouldn't work for me and I want to save myself the heartache. Congrats (And I'm definitely a little jealous)


----------



## garf666

DPflaumer said:


> .
> 
> I've always loved the cocktail time but could never bring myself to buy one. I think I know that it wouldn't work for me and I want to save myself the heartache. Congrats (And I'm definitely a little jealous)


thinking of putting it on a blue strap of some sort to make it a bit more casual


----------



## mannal

Another Heads Up! deal. Current plan is to give this to my father-in-law. This may change once it arrives


----------



## spsesq

I just received notice my Schaumberg Meteor is on its way!!!!!
Northern Hemisphere and adjusted at the factory. 
Cannot wait!!!b-)


----------



## whitehare

Seiko SARX013 on the way. 
Thank you for your order to us CHINO WATCH
> ==================================================
> Order time. 2015/11/21?Sat?12:08:23

I get home today from work to find the we missed you post card from USPS. They tried to deliver at 10:30am Monday.I'm thinking to myself what did the fiance order? I don't have anything coming in till the end of the week at the earliest( needs to get through customs and coming from Tokyo). So off to the postoffice I go and what do I find?! This


----------



## mannal

I have to say, I go my $10.98 worth. It powers-up and tells the time. I can switch between three faces. None of which match the image in my original post. With that said, the watch is pretty much useless as a "smart watch" until I can get the required app from Google Play. Only options are sites hosted in China.



































mannal said:


> $10.48 via AMZN - LEMFO Bluetooth Smart Watch WristWatch U8
> 
> View attachment 5827818


----------



## ManOnTime

Three incoming Ebay purchases. Using Google found images for reference.

Cadence Ecomatic. Bought it for it's Mondaine/Swiss train station clock minimalist style. Miyota 8215 and sapphire crystal.









Field & Stream Aviator. Seiko ana-digi movement of unknown calibre. I'll open the case when it comes in, and find out.









Pulsar N945. Seiko movement similar to the "dancing hands" models.









All three purchased for less than $100 total.


----------



## sunny27

A couple of watches :

[1] Stuhrling Ascot Prime to scratch the Omega Aquaterra itch









[2] Orient Aviator Blue Edition


----------



## ChiefWahoo

That Ascot looks great. Actually, they both do. I've been looking for a dive watch in that shade of blue for a year. I forgot about this Orient. It's great and so is the price!


----------



## sunny27

Its been a busy 30 days in the watch acquisition dept with a few blockbusters which have arrived or are coming in:-
[1] Citizen BN0004H - monococque
[2] Seiko 5 Mini Monster SNZG53
[3] Invicta 14051 Ocean Baron - broke crystal, returned & amazon refunded it completely
[4] Citizen BN0100 Pro-Master
[5] Seiko SNDC33P1 chronograph
[6] Invicta Pro Diver 9110 with NH35A for modding
[7] Timex Chronograph - the only square shape dial in my collection
[8] Orient Aviator Blue Edition
[9] Stuhrling Ascot Prime Aqua-terra homage


----------



## cel4145

Just ordered. A new model for them, the Deep Blue Master 1000M, black dial and bezel. Seiko NH35 movement, sapphire crystal, stainless steel case & bezel for $150 + shipping (use coupon code "FORTY" for 40% off as part of a Black Friday special).










Picture courtesy of Watchuseek member Radar1. More pictures from him and discussion in this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/any-...-automatic-owners-2594538-5.html#post22693138


----------



## goody2141

That's a good price for a great looking watch. It's a little large, but not too large.


----------



## mannal

Courtesy of the Nato Strap Co. Deal:

NATO Strap Co.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Had to scratch that itch. No idea what I'm going to wear this with, but I've been wanting a red watch for weeks. LOL


----------



## cairoanan

ChiefWahoo said:


> Had to scratch that itch. No idea what I'm going to wear this with, but I've been wanting a red watch for weeks. LOL
> 
> View attachment 6115890


That's a great watch. I have the mach6 with the 7753. Perfect timepiece.

Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

ChiefWahoo said:


> Had to scratch that itch. No idea what I'm going to wear this with, but I've been wanting a red watch for weeks. LOL
> 
> View attachment 6115890


That's a great shade of red. I think every collection needs at least one watch in red. Congrats!


----------



## OvrSteer

Well two weeks later and it's sorted.

I have been looking for a Momentum Torpedo deal since they launched about 18 mos. ago and Amazon had a ridiculous sale/pricing algorithm fail event and I bought one ($51 after tax and shipping!) Unfortunately the first one arrives hitting exactly in-between every mark on the dial. The 2nd one hits all the marks spot on.

The goal is to use it as a modding project to colorize or lume the bezel, but I'm having second thoughts. Even though the all-steel bezel is low visibility it looks pretty cool as-is.

Will have more pics later; I haven't really had a chance to do much with it beyond inspect.









Got a second one "incoming" -- more like bought retail. More info on that forthcoming ;-)


----------



## ChiefWahoo

cairoanan said:


> That's a great watch. I have the mach6 with the 7753. Perfect timepiece.
> 
> Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


Thanks. My first mechanical VSA. Hoping to snag a bracelet from them. Hoping they sell direct.


----------



## blowfish89

I am really hoping USC beat UCLA this year, since its my last year here.


----------



## callsign7

Received my Seiko 5 (SNK809K2) about 2 days ago. Gained 20s over the last 48hrs, not too bad I guess.









Swapped out the black canvas strap for a grey/black nato too!


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## DPflaumer

Got the Orient Star. It's lovely.

Now I have one of these incoming.

Then I'll be done buying for a bit (well, flipping really as the Alpinist is the only watch I own that I've had more than a few months).


----------



## Bradjhomes

Didn't you have one of those before?


----------



## DPflaumer

Bradjhomes said:


> Didn't you have one of those before?


Yep. Sadly let it go to pay some student loans before going to grad school. Now that I'm a real, fancy adult, I figured I would replace it.

Bonus points for it being my wife's favorite watch.


----------



## sinner777

Lanco with Tissot 2030 and grey Bambino










Poslano sa mog NOA_H44 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptical

Ordered a while ago, and arrived today. My most expensive watch purchase to date



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arsenic

Seiko SNZH55 for an upcoming mod.


----------



## garf666

Blue Brady Sailcloth with steel coloured stitching to go on my cocktail time when i want to wear it more casual.
Just have to decide if i swap the seiko deployant clasp over or not.


----------



## marty491

Deep Blue Master 1000 automatic, black with an orange bezel:


----------



## Scott6739

22mm Hirsch Liberty in black to go on a diver. (Borrowed photo)

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk

I've been eyeing this one for a while. Tried it a few months ago at an AD and loved it ever since. Finally pulled the trigger courtesy of F29

Pic borrowed from the Internets...









Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## DSlocum

Black Friday madness begins! Got this Orient Equalizer auto at Island Watch for $69.00

It is on the Orient site for $385, on Island Watch (before the sale started) at $239 and on Amazon at $195


----------



## deleonj

Timex weekender chrono from amazon. It was $23!


----------



## mannal

$12.95 via Amazon Timex half off deal.


----------



## skriefal

Just got this one in the mail. Sadly it was more than $12.95.


----------



## mannal

Well done regardless.



skriefal said:


> Just got this one in the mail. Sadly it was more than $12.95.
> 
> View attachment 6133042


----------



## ManOnTime

Using the TIMEXGIFT 50% off coupon I picked this up for my wife, for $14.97. She's been looking at it for ages, but would never spend the paltry amount on herself.

The band is reversible, solid mint on reverse.


----------



## Yankee

Just ordered this for $149 shipped.


----------



## mannal

More straps on the way from cheapestnatostraps. 30% off with code "black" and another 20% off for buying 5 straps:


----------



## mannal

Father-in-law loves the watch. He's hooked now and just took advantage of the current Amazon Timex deal.



mannal said:


> Another Heads Up! deal. Current plan is to give this to my father-in-law. This may change once it arrives
> 
> View attachment 6098954


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## Gazza74




----------



## KrisOK

Well.... After a long dry spell, I finally have a couple new watches inbound.

The first was from Massdrop, a Bulova UHF. It's got lovely clean lines, and unlike other watches with the Precionist movement, it's 42MM rather than 46 or 48.









The other is an Eterna KonTiki that I just snagged off of World of Watches for a ridiculously low $489


----------



## KrisOK

ChiefWahoo said:


> Had to scratch that itch. No idea what I'm going to wear this with, but I've been wanting a red watch for weeks. LOL
> 
> View attachment 6115890


Congrats! I was watching that one on f29 for a while. Great price for a 7753 based watch!


----------



## mannal

Vendor messed up and cancelled my order. Took off $30 instead of 30%. Last time this happened to me, the vendor (not the same one) honored the deal. Not the case with these guys.



mannal said:


> More straps on the way from cheapestnatostraps. 30% off with code "black" and another 20% off for buying 5 straps:
> 
> View attachment 6133874


----------



## deleonj

Mmhhh I haven't see that Eterna watch before and I like it My wallet my be sad soon  
Enjoy!

Edit - phew! they don't make them in my preferred smaller size. I think this is good for me $



KrisOK said:


> Well.... After a long dry spell, I finally have a couple new watches inbound.
> 
> The first was from Massdrop, a Bulova UHF. It's got lovely clean lines, and unlike other watches with the Precionist movement, it's 42MM rather than 46 or 48.
> 
> View attachment 6135346
> 
> 
> The other is an Eterna KonTiki that I just snagged off of World of Watches for a ridiculously low $489
> 
> View attachment 6135362


----------



## City74

I was actually looking for a blue dial watch.....Couldn't resist this for $399 shippid

Alpina Startimer Pilot Small Seconds Quartz Navy Blue Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch AL-280NS4S6B - Startimer - Alpina - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## goody2141

City74 said:


> I was actually looking for a blue dial watch.....Couldn't resist this for $399 shippid
> 
> Alpina Startimer Pilot Small Seconds Quartz Navy Blue Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch AL-280NS4S6B - Startimer - Alpina - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


Nice.

This one looks great too
http://www.jomashop.com/alpina-watch-al-372n4s6.html


----------



## ChronoTraveler

The straps I bought for my Oris are on their way and seller sent me pictures. Really liked the results and I can't wait to see the full combo (watch+strap).


----------



## Yankee

I ordered the Junker 6046-2 then couldn't resist adding the Orient Defender with the cream dial for $89. So I have both of these beauties on the way:


----------



## OvrSteer

Two earlier in the month, two more on the way...








Timex Weekender Chrono









Victorinox Maverick Dual-Time

plus three straps from Ague Trading Co.

This is definitely shaping up to be a good or bad month depending on how you figure. The Timex was an impulse buy, so if there are any issues, I'll send it back. I'm already needing to thin the proverbial herd...


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

Another Vostok with rubber strap.


----------



## olbez

OvrSteer said:


> Two earlier in the month, two more on the way...
> 
> View attachment 6142074
> 
> Timex Weekender Chrono
> 
> View attachment 6142090
> 
> 
> Victorinox Maverick Dual-Time
> 
> plus three straps from Ague Trading Co.
> 
> This is definitely shaping up to be a good or bad month depending on how you figure. The Timex was an impulse buy, so if there are any issues, I'll send it back. I'm already needing to thin the proverbial herd...


Where did the timex strap come from? It's incredibly cool!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Another $489.99 WoW snag , this one on the rubber strap


----------



## ninzeo

ChronoTraveler said:


> The straps I bought for my Oris are on their way and seller sent me pictures. Really liked the results and I can't wait to see the full combo (watch+strap).
> 
> View attachment 6140394


Nice! Which seller?


----------



## OvrSteer

olbez said:


> Where did the timex strap come from? It's incredibly cool!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I hate to say it, but that variant comes on that strap and I chose it because it was the cheapest white/cream dial. I expect to discard the strap when I get it as Weekender straps are typically only useful for up to about a 7.25-7.5" wrist size. I have a 7.75-8" wrist. Unisex indeed! That's part of the reason why I have a strap order as well-- I'll have to install a 3rd party before I can wear it.

You can find them in stores, but I don't know if you'd be able to find that design. They can be hard to find online.

It's a shame-- the quality is very good on these and I've tried to use the bands before but they just don't fit. If you're really desperate, PM me. If I end up keeping the watch, the strap very likely will be spare.


----------



## Toothbras

A handful of Timex watches from amazon's 50% off sale, average price was about $15!


----------



## ChronoTraveler

ninzeo said:


> Nice! Which seller?


Thanks! PMed.


----------



## SteamJ

ChronoTraveler said:


> The straps I bought for my Oris are on their way and seller sent me pictures. Really liked the results and I can't wait to see the full combo (watch+strap).
> 
> View attachment 6140394





ChronoTraveler said:


> Thanks! PMed.


I almost search eBay for a seller named "PMed". I'd like to know where these came from as well.


----------



## olbez

OvrSteer said:


> I hate to say it, but that variant comes on that strap and I chose it because it was the cheapest white/cream dial. I expect to discard the strap when I get it as Weekender straps are typically only useful for up to about a 7.25-7.5" wrist size. I have a 7.75-8" wrist. Unisex indeed! That's part of the reason why I have a strap order as well-- I'll have to install a 3rd party before I can wear it.
> 
> You can find them in stores, but I don't know if you'd be able to find that design. They can be hard to find online.
> 
> It's a shame-- the quality is very good on these and I've tried to use the bands before but they just don't fit. If you're really desperate, PM me. If I end up keeping the watch, the strap very likely will be spare.


Thanks, PMed

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## cyberpunks2000

From longislandwatch sale:


----------



## John60169

Kiger #15 finally made it through Customs... Could be Saturday, could be Monday...


----------



## alexir

cyberpunks2000 said:


> From longislandwatch sale:


Couldn't resist this one as well, incoming


----------



## merl

These


----------



## Quicksilver

ChronoTraveler said:


> Thanks! PMed.


Yes I would like to know as well. They look really nice.


----------



## Sussa

Last week, I tried to appease the "new watch" bug with an ultra-affordable from the 'bay:








But it wasn't enough to resist a few Black Friday deals:














And now I'm off to shop for a new watch box...


----------



## norsairius

Orient Bambino Version 1 from Long Island Watch: Orient Bambino Automatic Dress Watch with Black Dial, Applied Silver Hour Markers #ER24004B







Pic from Worn & Wound's review of the watch: http://wornandwound.com/2012/08/29/review-orient-bambino-er24004b/

I also ordered this strap for the Bambino: Bob Alligator Style Watch Band Strap for IWC Light Brown 21 mm New | eBay








Then I have this Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Marine ISO-certified diver's watch on the way too: Citizen BN0150-61E Eco-Drive Promaster Marine 200m ISO Cert. Divers Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com (I know this one isn't necessarily a Black Friday / holiday deal, but it's been hard to find this one and I can never be sure how long it'll be in stock... I ordered it from Duty Free Island via eBay and it said I got the last one!)







Picture from fellow WUSer, AirWatch, via this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/new-...master-bn0156-56e-jdm-bn0150-61e-1996642.html


----------



## simart

Couldn't pass up this Doxa SUB750T GMT straight from Doxa for $1500. Apparently there a few left, you can find the link over in the Doxa forum:


----------



## blowfish89

simart said:


> Couldn't pass up this Doxa SUB750T GMT straight from Doxa for $1500. Apparently there a few left, you can find the link over in the Doxa forum:
> View attachment 6150114


Looks great. I might have tried this if I had seen it earlier but I obly saw the deal on the yellow dial one, and now I spent the money.


----------



## DevoD

I'm waiting for a Citizen NJ0070-53A. Looks like a Japanese domestic model. I really like how it looks. It's got a Miyota 8215 movement with a see through back along with a sapphire crystal. The sad thing is that I won't be able to see it until Christmas.....


----------



## Bubbalouie

I found a Seiko SKX009 on Watch Recon with two rubber straps. Should be in one day next week. Also, I paid my deposit for the F71 Bundeswher Project. These will not be available until sometime in February.


----------



## DPflaumer

For the second time in two weeks, I missed the post on Saturday when expecting a watch. I will now have to wait until Tuesday. Again.

On the plus side, the mail person wrote on the slip that I can pick it up on Sunday. Again. Apparently our mail person is confused about what days the office is open.

I don't have the heart to let them know that the days/hours of the office are printed on the slip.

Sunday definitely isn't one of the days.


----------



## blowfish89

blowfish89 said:


> I am really hoping USC beat UCLA this year, since its my last year here.


USC WON !!! :=D


----------



## ManOnTime

Just sniped this on 'bay in brand new condition for less than 1/4 the original MSRP.


----------



## Rocky_MTN

My quest to add a green watch to the stable was successfully completed last night, with the information provided be the great members that frequently post on F71. I'll be eagerly awaiting the green chunky goodness from Deep Blue to be delivered next week.










Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mech4niq

Laco 1925 Augsburg en route from Amazon. $221 with the 20CYBERWK code.


----------



## EJMRD

Sporty and sexy


----------



## Level.5x

I have been focused on straps this weekend and finally pulled the trigger on a few.

Picked up a C.Ward C60 bracelet with 25% off.








Picked up a 20mm Harbor, 20mm Marina and a 22mm Harbor on sale from Crown and buckle. All 105mmx70mm length which is awesome. They look great so I'm eager to try this brand out.









Probably it for me this sales weekend unless I magically find a Certina DS 1 Day/Date or Powermatic.


----------



## thrichar

SNKN01 Recraft - think it should arrive tomorrow!


----------



## rokr

Retro


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Incoming arrived. Didn't really scratch any itch. I'll probably flip it as soon as the sales slow down.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Forgot I ordered a couple Deep Blue add-ons.















Hoping the strap isn't as blurry in real life. . .:roll:


----------



## w4tchnut

ChronoTraveler said:


> The straps I bought for my Oris are on their way and seller sent me pictures. Really liked the results and I can't wait to see the full combo (watch+strap).
> 
> View attachment 6140394


Can you tell a brother where you got these pls.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk

Ive been wantng this one for a while. Got a good deal off F29...










Also took advantage of the recent Strapped Watch Co sale. I have a strap from them and they are worth it and at a sales price, even better.





































Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## mpreston

*SEIKO 6139-7101* (born on date February 1971)
Sellers picture from the Classified Forum
Hopefully this one runs as well as the pictures look, birthday present to myself to go together with my original 6139 from '73 and 7A28 from 1983.

Oh of course I couldn't resist all the sales on Amazon.
This one for under $80 delivered and I'm a sucker for anything with orange on the dial, bezel, hands or indices.
It's like I really needed this one but WTH : )








photo clipped from the net


----------



## andrewlogan1987

John60169 said:


> Kiger #15 finally made it through Customs... Could be Saturday, could be Monday...


Glad to hear it got out of the customs trap finally

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## dj898

I'm waiting for my latest acquisition, Citizen IC-12 movement in men size square case. This was highest beat movement Citizen ever produced - 12 beats per minute! - before switched to Quartz movement.


----------



## Jaded Albion

$24 franken Vostok (I think it actually is correct except for the crystal and bezel) and a proper bezel and crystal


----------



## ChiefWahoo

By far the most I've ever spent on a strap. X2. :-s


----------



## blowfish89

ChiefWahoo said:


> View attachment 6163554
> View attachment 6163562
> 
> 
> By far the most I've ever spent on a strap. X2. :-s


Well done b-) BandRbands makes great straps, their classic vintage and rally straps are superb as well.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Thanks. Forgot to order a 20mm deployant. Back to the browser...


----------



## City74

Got the black one coming....$399 I couldn't pass it up


----------



## ironborn

City74 said:


> Got the black one coming....$399 I couldn't pass it up
> 
> View attachment 6165186
> View attachment 6165186


Very nice! Quartz or auto? 399 for an auto chrono seems like one heck of a deal


----------



## City74

ironborn said:


> Very nice! Quartz or auto? 399 for an auto chrono seems like one heck of a deal


Quartz....still a deal as these are usually $550 or more


----------



## Alden

Two Bambinos (cream dial with Roman numeral and blue hands, black dial with silver indices and silver hands), and a NOS vintage Chinese Sea Gull. 

No idea when any of them will show up on my doorstep.


----------



## Skeptical

I couldn't resist this during the Amazon sale. I think I ordered it on Thanksgiving day, so pretty amazing it's already here.









Not really a deal, but I also pulled the trigger on an Orient Monarch as a birthday present for myself.


----------



## marty491

Look what was waiting for me at work this morning!


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Just ordered these 2 Casio digitals. 
The Protrek is going to be my new beater. 
The other one is for my dad as he had something similar a long time ago.


----------



## goody2141

Traded my 6139-7020 for the 7548 Tuna mod on the left


----------



## City74

Decided to give a blue Mako a try....$95 shipped seemed reasonable. Gonna put it on shark mesh


----------



## John60169

andrewlogan1987 said:


> Glad to hear it got out of the customs trap finally


And it's "OUT FOR DELIVERY" -- But the postman has already been here.

I hate USPS tracking...


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Received the straps and the Oris I posted some days ago. Here is the black/white and the black/red rally:

(Affordable phone photos, so don't expect much!)

















Here's a poor photo where you can see the rally strap better:









(I was going to try the third strap as well, but I forgot how much I hate the whole spring bar thing. I wish all watches had drilled lugs.)

So far, I liked them a lot. I think the rally has a very sporty/agressive style, while the black and white is much more classic and subtle. Both are very rustic and I love that.


----------



## SteamJ

Two new arrivals today. First is a vintage diver that I won on eBay. It's big for a 70's piece (42mm x 45mm) and it's the perfect size for me. It's winding well and the internal bezel works. So far it does seem to be in very good working order. The only negative I could add is that I feel like it would be better with a 22mm strap and it takes 20mm. Also the acrylic crystal has a crack but is otherwise not bad. Still it was a good choice.

















































The second addition is just the strap as pictured on my Uhuru Impi. This was a birthday gift from my wife from Steveo Straps. The strap keepers are outrageously tight but should stretch but the strap is extremely well made.


----------



## Philip J. Fry

Orient Sun & Moon shipped out today and on its way


----------



## cheoah

matlobi said:


> Using the TIMEXGIFT 50% off coupon I picked this up for my wife, for $14.97. She's been looking at it for ages, but would never spend the paltry amount on herself.
> 
> The band is reversible, solid mint on reverse.
> 
> View attachment 6133226


Going to get my wife a little weekender. She's a nurse, doesn't wear a watch, and will likely be hard on this one. She appreciAtes my watches though, so perhaps this will get her accustomed to a watch, and I can get her something she (I) really like one day 

My 17 yo son just lost his seiko 5 I got him in September. It was really accurate, set it up with an aftermarket black rubber strap, it was a nice little automatic and super practical. No son, you cannot borrow a Sinn from my collection. He's pretty disappointed about losing it. Me, I'm just glad it was a $40 watch and not one of mine.

Wish I could find something equivalent that the ladies in my family would like. I guess an auto is asking for trouble. I'll get the Daniel Wellington or whatever for 20 yo daughter. Anything out there similar to this?









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime

cheoah said:


> Going to get my wife a little weekender. She's a nurse, doesn't wear a watch, and will likely be hard on this one. She appreciAtes my watches though, so perhaps this will get her accustomed to a watch, and I can get her something she (I) really like one day
> 
> My 17 yo son just lost his seiko 5 I got him in September. It was really accurate, set it up with an aftermarket black rubber strap, it was a nice little automatic and super practical. No son, you cannot borrow a Sinn from my collection. He's pretty disappointed about losing it. Me, I'm just glad it was a $40 watch and not one of mine.
> 
> Wish I could find something equivalent that the ladies in my family would like. I guess an auto is asking for trouble. I'll get the Daniel Wellington or whatever for 20 yo daughter. Anything out there similar to this?
> 
> View attachment 6170570
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


My 17 year old son has a digital Armitron and isn't really interested in anything else. That's ok. Means I don't have to share my watches. 

As for your daughter, this is minimal, like the DW, but in my opinion, a bit more fun. Bonus, everything is 30% of at Timex.com until midnight.

Timex® Originals Classic Round | Casual, Dress, and Sport Watches for Women & Men


----------



## lildrgn

Incoming, when the seller can ship. Seiko SSC293 Prospex version. Seller's pictures and wrist.


----------



## Blake Townsend

The infamous Amazon Thanksgiving Timex promotion delivered so fast I barely had time to salivate. Got these delivered on a Sunday morning 36 hours after ordering:
*T78677* Classic Digital Gold-Tone, *T2N651KW* Weekender, TW2P714009J *Weekender* Chronograph


----------



## garf666

Philip J. Fry said:


> Orient Sun & Moon shipped out today and on its way
> 
> View attachment 6170250


 I have the Rose Gold version. been very happy with it


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

lildrgn said:


> Incoming, when the seller can ship. Seiko SSC293 Prospex version. Seller's pictures and wrist.


I've had my eye on that one too as my next Seiko. Looks great on the NATO. I think I prefer it to the PVC version now I've seen these photos. Shame the stock strap is so poor, as is too often the case with otherwise awesome Seiko watches.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## whoa

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 6174658


That's nice! Is it a Clover strap?

-whoa-


----------



## Bradjhomes

whoa said:


> That's nice! Is it a Clover strap?
> 
> -whoa-


Yep. Will be going on my Acionna


----------



## mannal

Finally found a cyber Monday deal. After trying a few Hamilton khaki's and pilots on at the mall, I decided to track down a 38mm hand-wind khaki. Jet had the best deal at $215 shipped.


----------



## whoa

Bradjhomes said:


> Yep. Will be going on my Acionna


Very cool texture! I love the looks of his straps.. Just more in to bracelet.. At least so far! And haven't got the ideas for what to get haha :-D

-whoa-


----------



## Jeep99dad

Picked up this pilot, 42mm outta be spot on. 
If I like it I may get the Ti archimede pilot with blues f hands at some point 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## John60169

It has arrived: Kiger Milsub #15 is MINE!!! MINE!!! Mwahhahahaha!!!!


----------



## DSlocum

Well... I HAD an Orient in the mail, the USPS says they delivered it yesterday afternoon, but not so much. I have video security cameras around my property, and one is pointed at the mailbox. The post office never came to my house at all, much less to deliver a package. I filed a complaint with the USPS, but guaran-damn-teed they won't do a thing about it.

It is not the first problem I have had with them... this is video from a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## KrisOK

Ordered this on Friday, and it was delivered on Monday. Simply amazing! This is one of the DB Master 1000 Automatics. I really am liking the case design, and the silicon strap is very comfortable. And it was an amazing $159 to my door with the Black Friday discounts.



[/URL]


----------



## jose-CostaRica

The brown/rose gold one for the girlfriend...on its way now, hope she likes it!!!

using Tapatalk!


----------



## Alden

KrisOK said:


> Ordered this on Friday, and it was delivered on Monday. Simply amazing! This is one of the DB Master 1000 Automatics. I really am liking the case design, and the silicon strap is very comfortable. And it was an amazing $159 to my door with the Black Friday discounts.


Nice! Does Seiko make Deep Blue watches?


----------



## ironborn

DSlocum said:


> Well... I HAD an Orient in the mail, the USPS says they delivered it yesterday afternoon, but not so much. I have video security cameras around my property, and one is pointed at the mailbox. The post office never came to my house at all, much less to deliver a package. I filed a complaint with the USPS, but guaran-damn-teed they won't do a thing about it.
> 
> It is not the first problem I have had with them... this is video from a couple of weeks ago.


That's atrocious. Truly. Holy s**t.


----------



## DPflaumer

ironborn said:


> That's atrocious. Truly. Holy s**t.


It's also terrifyingly representative of USPS.

For example: Our building has three floors. The exterior has three mailboxes, stacked. Each mailbox has a number from, you guessed it, one at the bottom to three at the top, perfectly matching the apartment numbers. Each mailbox also has the names of residents attached.

Every day, our mail person crams mail into the boxes at random with no regard for the numbers on the mail or the box it goes into.


----------



## mannal

I hate delivery BS. Such a buzz-kill. Crazy stuff like this rarely happens in our neighborhood. Although we have a few different USPS mail-people supporting us, we've only had a few minor issues with delivery. We do our best to greet our carriers when possible and leave a holiday card in the mailbox. UPS usually lucks-out with cookies during the holidays.

My $12 Amazon Timex did not make it this week (USPS). Amazon knew there was an issue before I did. Cool thing is, Amazon has a history of letting you keep items that show-up after the replacement has shipped. It's always worth a few $ more to go with Amazon.

Good Luck!

I would make this driver famous and post here: https://www.facebook.com/USPS/



DSlocum said:


> Well... I HAD an Orient in the mail, the USPS says they delivered it yesterday afternoon, but not so much. I have video security cameras around my property, and one is pointed at the mailbox. The post office never came to my house at all, much less to deliver a package. I filed a complaint with the USPS, but guaran-damn-teed they won't do a thing about it.
> 
> It is not the first problem I have had with them... this is video from a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## kiosai

Since it's in the air, the picture is obviously not mine.
Since it's F71, the watch will obviously be an affordable version (NOT REP) of this.

Oh. The anticipation.


----------



## SteamJ

DSlocum said:


> Well... I HAD an Orient in the mail, the USPS says they delivered it yesterday afternoon, but not so much. I have video security cameras around my property, and one is pointed at the mailbox. The post office never came to my house at all, much less to deliver a package. I filed a complaint with the USPS, but guaran-damn-teed they won't do a thing about it.
> 
> It is not the first problem I have had with them... this is video from a couple of weeks ago.


That's just insane. That woman deserves to be fired. Luckily our USPS mailwomen (there are 2) are both very nice and very careful. I've had several instances of UPS saying they delivered Amazon packages that never arrived but Amazon has always refunded me without issue.


----------



## DPflaumer

Good news guys! After many problems, my wife was able to retrieve my Citizen Signature!


----------



## adrian_nwb

Just in..


----------



## Alden

My mail lady tried to deliver one of the two Bambinos I have coming, but apparently "no one" was home (even though my wife WAS) and so I got a notice to come pick it up tomorrow or the next day at the PO.

It's just as well. It's only a short drive, and my wife would have questioned why I needed ANOTHER watch.


----------



## yankeexpress

Just came off the Big Brown Truck.....KonTiki on distressed blue Bomber Jacket strap from strappedfortime.com





































Came with the OEM blue rubber Eterna strap. Did not see how to adjust it, so I installed the leather.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Those Kontikis are firmly in the camp of 'Watches you at first think are ugly as sin but slowly grow on you until you lie in bed thinking about them".


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Yankee, I think I need a blue leather strap now. . .

And somehow this happened while I wasn't buying watches


----------



## heirmyles

Finally pulled the trigger on the Autodromo Prototipo! Can't wait to get it.








Pic from Worn and Wound


----------



## charjanto

Finally got a good deal on King Seiko 5245-6000. Just won the auction today. Hopefully will get the watch from Japan next week


----------



## Alden

ChiefWahoo said:


> Yankee, I think I need a blue leather strap now. . .
> 
> And somehow this happened while I wasn't buying watches
> 
> View attachment 6193185


I read that these have movements made by Seiko. Are they a division of Seiko?


----------



## mannal

Another cool deal from the Heads up! thread:


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Alden said:


> I read that these have movements made by Seiko. Are they a division of Seiko?


No. Deep Blue is a US-headquartered company (I think) who manufactures watches in Asia using movements from ETA, Seiko and Miyota (and possibly Rhonda quartz). I saw your question in the Deep Blue thread as well. That watch has a Seiko movement. This one has a Miyota 9015. 
Lots of companies use Seiko movements, including some microbrands that trace their roots right here to WUS.


----------



## yankeexpress

ChiefWahoo said:


> No. Deep Blue is a US-headquartered company (I think) who manufactures watches in Asia using movements from ETA, Seiko and Miyota (and possibly Rhonda quartz). I saw your question in the Deep Blue thread as well. That watch has a Seiko movement. This one has a Miyota 9015.
> Lots of companies use Seiko movements, including some microbrands that trace their roots right here to WUS.


Sellita too, SW200










Aqua Expedition


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Oooh. That's pretty! I like that one better. 
I was trying to remember if they had used the SW200. 
Valjioux, too, but I guess ETA covers that.


----------



## arsenic

I've had my eye on one of these. A 43mm Tisell Flieger. Pic stolen from the interwebs


----------



## JohnM67

To satisfy my itch for a chrono which can be worn on most occasions, I've ordered the Sinn St Sa 103 on Bracelet.

Pic from the Sinn website:


----------



## mannal

This post aligns with some BS going on around canceled orders. I couldn't order from Jet using the 20now so I went with Joma. After 48 hrs I got a polite email stating that they had to special-order the watch and they needed up to another week. After A quick chat session with Joma, I decided to wait. The Joma rep was a polite-chatter and correctly set my expectations. I was offered two options. Intimidate refund or they would charge me and ship the watch when it arrived. If option 2 never happens, I never get charged.

Some of you may have read my post regarding my cheapnatostrapsissue strap issue. They applied the wrong credit to a promo-code, discovered mistake and canceled order. I believe they had every right to fix their error but as a customer, I expected some type of concession or a better apology.

Moral of story - Joma gets my future business and cheapnatonstraps is off the short-list.



mannal said:


> Finally found a cyber Monday deal. After trying a few Hamilton khaki's and pilots on at the mall, I decided to track down a 38mm hand-wind khaki. Jet had the best deal at $215 shipped.
> 
> View attachment 6175138


----------



## cel4145

Just ordered a Casio G2900F-1V for my teenage son, his first G-Shock.


----------



## City74

Got it


----------



## GuessWho

Saw this for sale on Costco's website for less than half the price I usually see it for, couldn't resist...







Been looking for a decent quartz diver, I think this will do just fine.


----------



## mannal

1st of three watches arrived today. Took two tries with AMZN, but it made it. I'm happy with the $12 investment. :


----------



## Terko

My first post here in WS, been a long time "reader". Received my new and shiny Momentum today. Love it!


----------



## DSlocum

My watch, lost by the USPS, has been found!


----------



## mpreston

This one just arrived about an hour ago...








*SEIKO 6139-7101* (from February 1979)

I purchased this on F29 (thanks Zack) and first impressions are very positive. Date pushers work, snappy chrono buttons, dial, hands, crystal and case are in great condition. Still need to see how its keeping time but so far so good.

The lume is none existent, but I guess that is expected for a thirty-six year old watch. I'm not sure about the history of this one, so I took a bit of a gamble. I think it might have been restored and the case looks to be reworked a bit but it still looks pretty good for what I paid for it. Overall it will be a great watch to kick about with and a nice addition to my fledgling vintage Seiko collection. And best of all, it showed up on my 60th birthday. Time for a nap now : )

Here it is with it's brother who is six years older.


----------



## Philip J. Fry

Extended Cyber Monday deal from Ashford on it's way... Maverick GS Chrono.


----------



## Alden

DSlocum said:


> My watch, lost by the USPS, has been found!


Awesome man. Congratulations!


----------



## KrisOK

Look what Mr. UPS guy brought me today:



What a beautiful watch! I think that I'll switch out the rubber for a leather strap though. My wrists change so much during the day that un-adjustable cut straps don't really work for me.


----------



## Alden

Finally got this one today. Two and a half weeks on a slow boat from Singapore.


----------



## Alden

KrisOK said:


> Look what Mr. UPS guy brought me today:
> 
> What a beautiful watch! I think that I'll switch out the rubber for a leather strap though. My wrists change so much during the day that *un-adjustable cut straps *don't really work for me.


What's that? I've never seen an unadjustable strap.


----------



## KrisOK

Alden said:


> What's that? I've never seen an unadjustable strap.


Yup, unadjustable. There are clamps on each side of the deployant that grabs onto holes in the underside of the strap. You size it by cutting chunks off of the rubber strap until it fits.





You could adjust the size DOWNWARDS, but to make it larger requires a new strap.


----------



## Alden

KrisOK said:


> Yup, unadjustable. There are clamps on each side of the deployant that grabs onto holes in the underside of the strap. You size it by cutting chunks off of the rubber strap until it fits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could adjust the size DOWNWARDS, but to make it larger requires a new strap.


Well damn. That's kinda dumb.


----------



## blowfish89

Alden said:


> Well damn. That's kinda dumb.


Pretty standard for rubber straps with deployant clasps.


----------



## yankeexpress

KrisOK said:


> Look what Mr. UPS guy brought me today:
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful watch! I think that I'll switch out the rubber for a leather strap though. My wrists change so much during the day that un-adjustable cut straps don't really work for me.


Yup, went for the blue distressed Bomber Jacket strap from strappedfortime.com


----------



## Level.5x

Got this nifty Hadley-Roma canvas strap which is lined with leather underneath. Tried it on the OVR 2.0....meh. And tried it on the Trident....1/2 a meh. The green is a little dull but has good quality and comfort for $22.


----------



## Jeep99dad

yankeexpress said:


> Yup, went for the blue distressed Bomber Jacket strap from strappedfortime.com


That strap seem to be just right for it!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad

KrisOK said:


> Look what Mr. UPS guy brought me today:
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful watch! I think that I'll switch out the rubber for a leather strap though. My wrists change so much during the day that un-adjustable cut straps don't really work for me.


Man I kick myself for not grabbing one! It's stunning. Congrats. 
And what a steal it was!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## blowfish89

yankeexpress said:


> Yup, went for the blue distressed Bomber Jacket strap from strappedfortime.com


I had the brown one. I really don't like how this strap feels to touch (since distressed pattern is printed, not true), but it looks pretty great on any watch.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

DSlocum said:


> My watch, lost by the USPS, has been found!


Just the threat of posting that video on their Facebook page got you results!


----------



## James_

Not so much incoming, heading into Edinburgh today to trade my PRS-10 for it. My first trade.

Armida A6


----------



## phlebas

I sold a few older Seiko divers and a Citizen, and my first purchases arrived, a SRP315 and a Watchworx Zulu:


----------



## Alden

James_ said:


> Not so much incoming, heading into Edinburgh today to trade my PRS-10 for it. My first trade.
> 
> Armida A6


Love that old vintage Rolex style.


----------



## DSlocum

blowfish89 said:


> Pretty standard for rubber straps with deployant clasps.


Really? This is the first I have seen. The watches I have with rubber and deployants all use the same type as a leather strap, you just choose which hole you want and the excess is held by the keeper on the buckle side.

The only time I have seen this is on the ID bracelet I have, but the rubber replacement straps are $4.95 each.


----------



## DSlocum

ChiefWahoo said:


> Just the threat of posting that video on their Facebook page got you results!


That video was posted weeks ago! I filed a complaint and sent it to the IG as well  This lost watch was a new complaint.... I hate bureaucracies.


----------



## Hoven

My incoming watch which I backed from Kickstarter, Smith and Bradley springfield watch.
















It was a rather impulse purchase, but the moment I saw it I knew I had to get one. I really dig the arabic number dial, the black face and the overall design of the watch. 
But at 44mm I'm afraid it would look out of proportion to my tiny wrist. :-(
Photos are taken from their kickstarter page.


----------



## kenstogie

I have the White Faced Mako USA, coming which is somewhat new version....... OrientUSA takes a while on thier shipping too........ It's going to replace my Invicta Submariner Automatic, which has served me well and is stilll going strong. I happen to run into a guy who had the real deal Rolex Submariner and boy does that invicta look alot alike the rolex...

I hope the LUME on the Orient is better than the Invicta.


----------



## Skeptical

I don't know about the Mako USA, but my 3+ year old Mako still has some of the best lume of all my watches










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74

Got Mako and it went straight on mesh


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Random side point / question : how do most people on this forum pronounce 'Mako'? I've heard a lot of Americans saying 'May-Ko', when it's a Maori word and therefore pronounced 'Mar-kor'


----------



## goody2141

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Random side point / question : how do most people on this forum pronounce 'Mako'? I've heard a lot of Americans saying 'May-Ko', when it's a Maori word and therefore pronounced 'Mar-kor'


That's silly! I don't see any Rs in there


----------



## City74

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Random side point / question : how do most people on this forum pronounce 'Mako'? I've heard a lot of Americans saying 'May-Ko', when it's a Maori word and therefore pronounced 'Mar-kor'


MAY-KO is how we pronounce it in the US


----------



## blowfish89

Its okay, I can't pronounce Edinburgh.


----------



## Bradjhomes

blowfish89 said:


> Its okay, I can't pronounce Edinburgh.


This will help


----------



## City74

blowfish89 said:


> Its okay, I can't pronounce Edinburgh.


I never got the H on the end of that word. We have an Edinburg locally but without an H. Isn't a burg spelled burg, not burgh? Anyways back to incoming watches


----------



## blowfish89

City74 said:


> I never we'r got the H on the end of that word. We have an Edinburg locally but without an H. Isn't a burg spelled burg, not burgh? Anyways back to incoming watches


No dude, I just checked out some video on Youtube (probably related to the University of Edinburgh), and it was more like Edinburra or Edinborough


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

goody2141 said:


> That's silly! I don't see any Rs in there


 Yep, but again it's a Maori word, and in Maori A, E, I, O and U are pronounced similar to 'ar', 'air', 'ee', 'or' and 'oo' respectively.

It's like when people say 'mako shark' - 'mako' already means 'shark'  Similar words in other Pacific languages - 'mango' in Cook Island, 'ma'o' in Tahitian and 'mano' in Hawaiian.

Anyway, on with the show, just thought people might be interested in knowing where the name for their watch from. Among the Maori tribes in my heritage (Kai Tahu and Ngati Awa) the mako was the most prized shark - mainly for their teeth


----------



## City74

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Yep, but again it's a Maori word, and in Maori A, E, I, O and U are pronounced similar to 'ar', 'air', 'ee', 'or' and 'oo' respectively.
> 
> It's like when people say 'mako shark' - 'mako' already means 'shark'  Similar words in other Pacific languages - 'mango' in Cook Island, 'ma'o' in Tahitian and 'mano' in Hawaiian.
> 
> Anyway, on with the show, just thought people might be interested in knowing where the name for their watch from. Among the Maori tribes in my heritage (Kai Tahu and Ngati Awa) the mako was the most prized shark - mainly for their teeth


You All Blacks are weird lol....(a joke based on Rugby not racism js)


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

blowfish89 said:


> No dude, I just checked out some video on Youtube (probably related to the University of Edinburgh), and it was more like Edinburra or Edinborough


Bang on. Burgh / Burg is a short form of borough, which is kind of like what made it into the USA as a county.

I also love listening to Americans pronounce Worcestershire Sauce


----------



## blowfish89

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Bang on. Burgh / Burg is a short form of borough, which is kind of like what made it into the USA as a county.
> 
> I also love listening to Americans pronounce Worcestershire Sauce


Not as bad as this - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Äteritsiputeritsipuolilautatsijänkä


----------



## SteamJ

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Bang on. Burgh / Burg is a short form of borough, which is kind of like what made it into the USA as a county.
> 
> I also love listening to Americans pronounce Worcestershire Sauce


Just don't ask me to pronounce this New Zealand town name.


----------



## Bradjhomes

I used to be able to pronounce this


----------



## blowfish89

Where is that Brad?


----------



## City74

Bradjhomes said:


> I used to be able to pronounce this
> View attachment 6212017


Thats in Wales isn't it?


----------



## Bradjhomes

City74 said:


> Thats in Wales isn't it?


Did all the lllls give it away?

It's on Anglesey (North Wales)


----------



## SteamJ

Bradjhomes said:


> I used to be able to pronounce this
> View attachment 6212017


----------



## Bradjhomes

^ to be fair, he said it better than I ever could.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

SteamJ said:


> Just don't ask me to pronounce this New Zealand town name.
> 
> View attachment 6211985


What's sad is I can even translate that to English...

Translates as "The peak where Tamatea, the man who has big knees, the slider and climber of mountains, the land-eater who travelled widely, played his nose flute to his lover"... roughly anyway!


----------



## DSlocum

Wife surprised me with an early Xmas gift today.


----------



## Skeptical

blowfish89 said:


> Its okay, I can't pronounce Edinburgh.


For good measure there's a town in NY near me called Edinburg.

Edit - missed City74's post. Same Edinburg, or does no one know how to spell it?


----------



## eblackmo

Bradjhomes said:


> This will help
> View attachment 6211681


I love those please drink responsibly warnings on tasty beverages because when you are drinking beer with a 9% alcohol content. You know you will be acting in a responsible manner later on in the evening.


----------



## jskibo

Picked this up last week, finally arrived


Seiko SSC225 for under $70

not a big fan of the bracelet, going to try it on leather.


----------



## Level.5x

BAM! 3 new Crown and Buckle straps in. They are all short lengths, 105x70mm. Not bad quality...so far so good.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

My new BandR straps arrived. Nice quality and they were available in three sizes each, as it should be! The canvas/leather is working for me, but the one on the KonTiki notsomuch. Might try it on some other watches. I passed on one of those leather straps with the diagonal imprint on them in lieu of this, and now I'm not sure I made the right choice. Regardless, it's a great strap.


----------



## SteamJ

ChiefWahoo said:


> My new BandR straps arrived. Nice quality and they were available in three sizes each, as it should be! The canvas/leather is working for me, but the one on the KonTiki notsomuch. Might try it on some other watches. I passed on one of those leather straps with the diagonal imprint on them in lieu of this, and now I'm not sure I made the right choice. Regardless, it's a great strap.
> 
> View attachment 6215409


The Hamilton looks great but I'm with you on the Eterna as I'm not sure about that strap for it either. Great strap but perhaps not for that watch. Personally I think it would look great with something that actually contrasts it a bit like a dark brown rally strap with white stitching.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Thanks, Jason. I was looking for something with a bit of contrast or unique stitching in the spirit of the OEM strap (which costs $300). This isn't it. LOL. I like the idea of the white contrast.


----------



## SteamJ

ChiefWahoo said:


> Thanks, Jason. I was looking for something with a bit of contrast or unique stitching in the spirit of the OEM strap (which costs $300). This isn't it. LOL. I like the idea of the white contrast.


Glad, to help, Mark! I'd say give Clover Straps a shot at it. Patrik will make you something perfect. As a 5 or 6 time owner of one of his straps I can promise he'll do you right.


----------



## blowfish89

ChiefWahoo said:


> My new BandR straps arrived. Nice quality and they were available in three sizes each, as it should be! The canvas/leather is working for me, but the one on the KonTiki notsomuch. Might try it on some other watches. I passed on one of those leather straps with the diagonal imprint on them in lieu of this, and now I'm not sure I made the right choice. Regardless, it's a great strap.
> 
> View attachment 6215409


Both combos look great to me. But yes, you should probably try the tartan on another watch, its a very nice strap. 
What do you think of this - ?


----------



## mannal

Another Bulova in-route:











mannal said:


> Another cool deal from the Heads up! thread:
> 
> View attachment 6193857


----------



## Alden

Bradjhomes said:


> I used to be able to pronounce this
> View attachment 6212017


Awesome Welsh name. I wonder what it means.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Alden said:


> Awesome Welsh name. I wonder what it means.


St Mary's church in the hollow of the white hazel near to the fierce whirlpool and the church of St Tysilio of the red cave


----------



## ChiefWahoo

blowfish89 said:


> Both combos look great to me. But yes, you should probably try the tartan on another watch, its a very nice strap.
> What do you think of this - ?


Actually, the x-wind strap isn't cutting it for me, either. I bought a canvas strap thinking it would breathe better. But the back of the strap is leather and I sweat like mad under that. I'm just not a leather person I guess.


----------



## tinitini

Alden said:


> Awesome Welsh name. I wonder what it means.


That's cool. Here in Madagascar we also have cool names, for place but also for people. In the old time, there used to be a king called Andriantsimitoviaminandriandrazaka. And our current president is M. Rajaonarimampianina.

J.


----------



## DSlocum

tinitini said:


> Here in Madagascar


Yes, but do you like to move it, move it? :-d

It's a 2-Fer day for me!

First is a Parnis GMT Auto that I have been lusting after










Next is a Black Friday deal that I got on impulse, but I am seriously impressed with this watch. Not only does it feel much more solid than any of the other Orients I own, the fit and finish (except for the cheap deployant) is superb. It is a display back, but still one of the thinnest Autos I own @ 11mm. Orient Brazen (43mm)


----------



## cuica

:-d


----------



## jskibo

Picked up a nice Fortis from WUS. 

Just arrived.


----------



## eblackmo

Archimede pilot









My rationalisation for this purchase is I don't have an archimede in my collection. Sounds reasonable. Right?


----------



## SteamJ

eblackmo said:


> Archimede pilot
> 
> View attachment 6224113
> 
> 
> My rationalisation for this purchase is I don't have an archimede in my collection. Sounds reasonable. Right?


On this forum with this crowd? Absolutely.


----------



## blowfish89

eblackmo said:


> My rationalisation for this purchase is I don't have an archimede in my collection. Sounds reasonable. Right?


Sounds cool, this is only your 7th flieger, right?


----------



## eblackmo

blowfish89 said:


> Sounds cool, this is only your 7th flieger, right?


Yep. Sounds about right.  this is my 5th with a type b dial. I may have a problem. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

eblackmo said:


> Yep. Sounds about right.  this is my 5th with a type b dial. I may have a problem.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I love how you roll! Great problem to have!  
Group shot?? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## eblackmo

Jeep99dad said:


> I love how you roll! Great problem to have!
> Group shot??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I could see it happening. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckyone

I have a little beginner collection coming in the mail over the next couple of weeks. My budget was quite a bit lower than many of you here on WUS, but I felt like I was able to get good bang for my dollar (total spent <$350 USD) and obtain some good starter pieces - there is a great knowledge base here in the forums that definitely served me well in my search. I'll post separate threads on each watch once they arrive. All pictures below are either from the seller listing or found via google image.

The whole reason I started looking at watches in the first place was to find a wallet friendly dress watch. WUS convinced me to look into Russian vintage, and I am super excited about these two:

1. Luch 2209 (I got the seller to include a free brown strap)





2. Sekonda 2609.HA





I should have stopped after those two, but I kept lusting over post after post of WUS member's watches. I've always wanted a chronograph, and found this:

3. Pulsar PT3391 (Seiko made VD53 Caliber)





I stumbled across this next watch while I was browsing Seikos on eBay, and immediately fell in love. More info on this rare watch can be found here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seik...70.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/960970?page=1. After two unsuccessfully bid auctions (seller's reserve was set high), I finally won it the other day. This watch is the one I am most excited for, and will be pairing it with a black rubber strap.

4. Seiko SNW005 (7S25A movement)







This last watch is one I was going to buy before I decided to start this little collection. It will be my daily (activity tracker) and sporting watch (I do enduro motocross, so the HR and GPS features are handy for training).

5. Polar M400 w/ Heart Rate Monitor



I have a few grails (Seiko Alpinist, Stowa Marine) that I will look to buy [probably well] down the road, but I am happy with what I have coming. Although with all the deals that are abound this holiday season, I have to keep telling myself, "You can not buy anymore!" - I'm already going to be temporarily hiding the Seiko and Pulsar from the wife... :-x


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Fatboi_ET said:


> Just ordered these 2 Casio digitals.
> The Protrek is going to be my new beater.
> The other one is for my dad as he had something similar a long time ago.
> View attachment 6166962
> View attachment 6166970


The Protrek was out of stock! I wish they told me before taking my money 

Anyways... Ordered this one instead as it too was on my wish list


----------



## mannal

Pretty happy with this one. Still waiting on my Hamilton from Joma and another Bulova from Kohl's.











mannal said:


> Another cool deal from the Heads up! thread:
> 
> View attachment 6193857


----------



## 59yukon01

I've been checking out this Laco Trier Type C Chrono for a couple of months now. Always liked the Kiel Auto Chrono, but not the price. So I settled for this quartz at a sixth of the price. Looks close enough for me.


----------



## mpreston

*Swiss Army Victorino24616 Chrono 1/100th*
_(picture clipped from the internet)

_I've been intrigued with this watch for a couple months now and it always seems to hover around the $450+ mark, which is way out of my comfortable "affordable" zone pricing range. I found it on jet.com for $319 with the 20NOW coupon for a couple days waffling wether to buy it or not. Of course when I'm ready to pull the trigger its back up in price. So after a little hunting I found a seller on ebay that had a new one. After chiselling the price down as best I could, it's going to be here Wednesday.

I'm not sure if many know about the hidden chronograph feature this watch has. By double pushing the crown in it goes into a chrono mode with the second, minute and hour hands doing the chrono functions and the date wheels do 1/10ths and 1/100ths of a second. The watch also features perpetual date which even accounts for leap years.

What really appeals to me is the readability of this watch in chrono mode. Most of my chrono's sub-dials are so small they get hard to read, especially while using it for the starts on sailboat races, these tiny subdials almost become almost useless. By using the three hands in chrono mode this watch makes reading the chrono straight forward. You can also toggle back and forth from the time mode and not interrupt the timing session. Plus I think it's a sharp looking timepiece to boot. Hopefully it won't disappoint. My only problem is that something has got to go to make room for this one.


----------



## Skeptical

This arrived. I really like the sunburst white dial. And it's much quieter than any other hand wound watch I've owned


----------



## debasercl

I sold a couple of watches last month and now I have these two arriving this week, can't wait to get them!


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Doesn't look very exciting but once it's on my matte black Defakto with an added matte black deployant, it's going to look... awesomely black?


----------



## jskibo

mpreston said:


> View attachment 6243601
> 
> *Swiss Army Victorino24616 Chrono 1/100th*
> _(picture clipped from the internet)
> 
> _I've been intrigued with this watch for a couple months now and it always seems to hover around the $450+ mark, which is way out of my comfortable "affordable" zone pricing range. I found it on jet.com for $319 with the 20NOW coupon for a couple days waffling wether to buy it or not. Of course when I'm ready to pull the trigger its back up in price. So after a little hunting I found a seller on ebay that had a new one. After chiselling the price down as best I could, it's going to be here Wednesday.
> 
> I'm not sure if many know about the hidden chronograph feature this watch has. By double pushing the crown in it goes into a chrono mode with the second, minute and hour hands doing the chrono functions and the date wheels do 1/10ths and 1/100ths of a second. The watch also features perpetual date which even accounts for leap years.
> 
> What really appeals to me is the readability of this watch in chrono mode. Most of my chrono's sub-dials are so small they get hard to read, especially while using it for the starts on sailboat races, these tiny subdials almost become almost useless. By using the three hands in chrono mode this watch makes reading the chrono straight forward. You can also toggle back and forth from the time mode and not interrupt the timing session. Plus I think it's a sharp looking timepiece to boot. Hopefully it won't disappoint. My only problem is that something has got to go to make room for this one.


Im not much of a quartz fan, but that's a good looking watch!


----------



## Alden

ChiefWahoo said:


> Actually, the x-wind strap isn't cutting it for me, either. I bought a canvas strap thinking it would breathe better. But the back of the strap is leather and I sweat like mad under that. I'm just not a leather person I guess.


Me too. I can only wear leather and nylon straps in the cool weather. In the summer I wear metal bracelets. I need to get a couple of steel mesh straps and try those out.


----------



## GUTuna

Duckyone said:


> I stumbled across this next watch while I was browsing Seikos on eBay, and immediately fell in love. More info on this rare watch can be found here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seik...70.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/960970?page=1. After two unsuccessfully bid auctions (seller's reserve was set high), I finally won it the other day. This watch is the one I am most excited for, and will be pairing it with a black rubber strap.
> 
> 4. Seiko SNW005 (7S25A movement)


Nice! I was bidding on that one too. Glad to see it in good hands!


----------



## Jeep99dad

This unique PVD Maurice Lacroix Pontos dual time 









MORE INFO

ITEM LOCATION: Geneva

EXPERT NOTES: MODEL. PONTOS S DUAL TIME. REFERENCE. PT 6248. COMPLICATION. Time, date, dual time zone. CASE. Three-body, full PVD black coating, screwed-down case back, PVD coated bezel. DIAL. Black with applied steel and luminous bâtons indexes, crown at 2 to manually rotate the inner ring for dual time zone, centre seconds hand, date at 6, minutes and seconds with red hand indication. Luminous steel hands. MOVEMENT. Automatic SW 200, rhodium-plated, straight-line lever escapement, monometallic balance, shock absorber, self-compensating flat balance spring, micrometer regulator. BUCKLE. Maurice Lacroix stainless steel buckle.

ACCESSORIES. Accompanied by a certificate and original fitted box made especially for the Maurice Lacroix '40 Years Unique Legacy Watch' Curated Sale with Antiquorum Watch Boutique.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ChiefWahoo

mpreston said:


> View attachment 6243601
> 
> *Swiss Army Victorino24616 Chrono 1/100th*
> _(picture clipped from the internet)
> 
> _. . .My only problem is that something has got to go to make room for this one.


Fallacy. Do not fall for this urban legend.

And great choice. I loved my VSA chrono. Gorgeous case, and the chrono functionality is just a bonus.


----------



## Duckyone

GUTuna said:


> Nice! I was bidding on that one too. Glad to see it in good hands!


Thanks! I'm super excited for this one to come. I tried talking to the seller when the first 2 auctions didn't fetch much thinking I could convince him to drop way below asking. Ended up winning it as the only bidder in the last auction and getting for half of what the seller told me was the minimum he would go.


----------



## garf666

one of these on the way. Hope Ashford are better than WOW otherwise there'll be no present under the tree for me on Christmas Day.


----------



## DPflaumer

I've had good luck with Ashford in the past. I really, really love this watch but the 39mm offerings seems to be very slim. No way the 44mm beast is going on my tiny little bird wrist. Small-wearing 42mm watches are already pushing the limit of what I like.



garf666 said:


> one of these on the way. Hope Ashford are better than WOW otherwise there'll be no present under the tree for me on Christmas Day.
> 
> View attachment 6248586


----------



## natejc93

I got this coming in soon. It is stuck in ISC NY, NY right now. Let's hope she makes it alright...


----------



## garf666

DPflaumer said:


> I've had good luck with Ashford in the past. I really, really love this watch but the 39mm offerings seems to be very slim. No way the 44mm beast is going on my tiny little bird wrist. Small-wearing 42mm watches are already pushing the limit of what I like.


Its supposed to wear quite small due to the stubby lugs. have the 43m C60 Trident and that fits fine on my wrist so I should be ok with this. was very close to going for this instead:


----------



## Jeep99dad

garf666 said:


> one of these on the way. Hope Ashford are better than WOW otherwise there'll be no present under the tree for me on Christmas Day.
> 
> View attachment 6248586


Ashford is great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Philip J. Fry

Orient Sun and Moon arrived last evening. Unboxed for photos today!

















Monitoring accuracy now, and excited to get it in the rotation.


----------



## mannal

I've been looking for a deal to spend some Amazon gift-cards on. This is it:

Borrowed pic


----------



## JHogg

Unfortunately missed my Seiko Sarb035 delivery yesterday and today! Going to have to pick it up from the local depot on Saturday but can't wait! And who could with photos like these to get excited about:


----------



## simart

Got it yesterday. Couldn't stop looking at it today, awesome watch!


----------



## garf666

garf666 said:


> one of these on the way. Hope Ashford are better than WOW otherwise there'll be no present under the tree for me on Christmas Day.
> 
> View attachment 6248586


seems ashford are a lot better than WoW. Terrascope already despatched.


----------



## Triton9




----------



## mannal

Second Bulova arrived.











mannal said:


> Pretty happy with this one. Still waiting on my Hamilton from Joma and another Bulova from Kohl's.
> 
> View attachment 6242537


----------



## neurogenesis

Hamilton Flight Timer. I waited a week or more and the damned thing is still on sale, so I figure it was meant to be mine.


----------



## jskibo

neurogenesis said:


> View attachment 6264690
> 
> 
> Hamilton Flight Timer. I waited a week or more and the damned thing is still on sale, so I figure it was meant to be mine.


Nice. Been on my want list for a couple years now!


----------



## heirmyles

The Prototipo has arrived, and I love it! Sitting next to my other recent acquisition, the Hamilton Intra-matic.










Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Philip J. Fry

VSA Maverick GS Chrono came today. Took an unboxing shot, but have since swapped it over to a leftover Zulu I had laying around.


----------



## cel4145

mannal said:


> Second Bulova arrived.
> 
> View attachment 6263106


Santa Kohls did you right this holiday on Bulovas :-!


----------



## mannal

Yes sir!



cel4145 said:


> Santa Kohls did you right this holiday on Bulovas :-!


----------



## RocketHurricane

Just arrived today. My first Longines.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garf666

just ordered one of these for the Mrs as an extra Christmas gift


----------



## mannal

Joma comes through on their commitment. Hami Khaki is in-route. This was my most expensive BF/CM purchase and the one I'm most excited about. I plan on checking it out, wrapping it and putting under tree. Or, since I'm Jewish (mixed family), I may call it my Hanukkah gift to myself. Why wait till Christmas?

Just checked UPS:

Scheduled Delivery:Friday, 12/11/2015, By End of Day











mannal said:


> This post aligns with some BS going on around canceled orders. I couldn't order from Jet using the 20now so I went with Joma. After 48 hrs I got a polite email stating that they had to special-order the watch and they needed up to another week. After A quick chat session with Joma, I decided to wait. The Joma rep was a polite-chatter and correctly set my expectations. I was offered two options. Intimidate refund or they would charge me and ship the watch when it arrived. If option 2 never happens, I never get charged.
> 
> Some of you may have read my post regarding my cheapnatostrapsissue strap issue. They applied the wrong credit to a promo-code, discovered mistake and canceled order. I believe they had every right to fix their error but as a customer, I expected some type of concession or a better apology.
> 
> Moral of story - Joma gets my future business and cheapnatonstraps is off the short-list.


----------



## Level.5x

mannal said:


> Joma comes through on their commitment.


I agree. I really enjoy shopping with Jomashop. Ive purchased twice and have spent countless hours browsing. I hope they keep growing...and add more Certina DS 1s.


----------



## SteamJ

mannal said:


> Joma comes through on their commitment. Hami Khaki is in-route. This was my most expensive BF/CM purchase and the one I'm most excited about. I plan on checking it out, wrapping it and putting under tree. Or, since I'm Jewish (mixed family), I may call it my Hanukkah gift to myself. Why wait till Christmas?
> 
> Just checked UPS:
> 
> Scheduled Delivery:Friday, 12/11/2015, By End of Day
> 
> View attachment 6271682


Congrats! Nice watch.

We have the same setup. Neither my wife nor I are religious at all but we do the holiday things just for our families' sake and tradition so we have both a menorah and a Christmas tree in the house.


----------



## mannal

DOA - On it's way back to Amazon.



mannal said:


> I've been looking for a deal to spend some Amazon gift-cards on. This is it:
> 
> Borrowed pic
> View attachment 6253057


----------



## Reoxy

This is coming from ebay. Was 60 euros(new). All I was able to found about it, was that it comes with wrong/incorrect manual. Hopefully its decent watch.


----------



## DSlocum

A pair of Clockwork Synergy 2-piece Nato straps, and a few Apple Watch adapters from eBay, make this a lot more flexible. Have one more set of adapters for a leather band as well.


----------



## mpreston

So how do you like that Apple Watch?


----------



## DSlocum

mpreston said:


> So how do you like that Apple Watch?


I like it... but I am a gadget geek, love all kinds of tech.

I would like it a lot more if Apple weren't being so stupidly anal about not allowing 3rd party watch faces. I think that will change, but for now it is annoying.

It has some really neat features and it is much, much nicer than the iPod Nano I used to use in a watch band adapter.


----------



## mpreston

mpreston said:


> View attachment 6243601
> 
> *Swiss Army Victorino24616 Chrono 1/100th*
> _(picture clipped from the internet)
> 
> _I've been intrigued with this watch for a couple months now...Hopefully it won't disappoint.


Well it arrived today from a seller on eBay. Beautiful watch, but it was defective. The minute hand was stuck and wouldn't move. Darn it, seller is taking in back and hopefully that goes smoothly.


----------



## DMCBanshee

This one is on the way!


----------



## dynamo23

a very nice watch incoming...


----------



## mannal

It made it. Now all I need need is a Precista. I passed on a Precista to fund the Hami. I'm starting to think I should have scored that one first









My CWC











mannal said:


> Joma comes through on their commitment. Hami Khaki is in-route. This was my most expensive BF/CM purchase and the one I'm most excited about. I plan on checking it out, wrapping it and putting under tree. Or, since I'm Jewish (mixed family), I may call it my Hanukkah gift to myself. Why wait till Christmas?
> 
> Just checked UPS:
> 
> Scheduled Delivery:Friday, 12/11/2015, By End of Day
> 
> View attachment 6271682


----------



## DMCBanshee

dynamo23 said:


> a very nice watch incoming...


Thanks man!


----------



## neurogenesis

The Hamilton Flight Timer has arrived. Kit cats agree that it's a keeper.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

My friend and colleague surprised me with my first-ever watch winder. So cool! Can't decide which watches to keep on it. This might start another bad habit. LOL


----------



## Jeep99dad

DSlocum said:


> I like it... but I am a gadget geek, love all kinds of tech.
> 
> I would like it a lot more if Apple weren't being so stupidly anal about not allowing 3rd party watch faces. I think that will change, but for now it is annoying.
> 
> It has some really neat features and it is much, much nicer than the iPod Nano I used to use in a watch band adapter.


That looks really good David. I like how the adapters allow for more versatility. 
I considered getting the Apple Watch but haven't yet... Maybe next year 
Btw good to see you here. Do you still have the red corvette?
Brice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## KrisOK

My Bulova UHF Military arrived from Massdrop yesterday, and I'm really loving it. The dial is so clean and uncluttered, and the coin edge bezel just enhances that. Like all watches based on the Precionist movements, the smoothly sweeping second hand is just a joy to watch. Also, the 42mm case makes this watch much more practical compared to most other Precionist watches that are a massive 48mm. My one complaint is the leather strap that it came on. It was stiff and looked rather plain and cheap. I should have ordered it on the green Nato. After maybe 15 minutes of wear, I yanked the leather strap and replaced it with mesh. Wow does it ever pop now!

I can already see that this one will sneak into the rotation more often than it should.


----------



## DSlocum

Jeep99dad said:


> That looks really good David. I like how the adapters allow for more versatility.
> I considered getting the Apple Watch but haven't yet... Maybe next year
> Btw good to see you here. Do you still have the red corvette?
> Brice
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Nope, sold it before I moved to Miami. With my messed up knee, that performance clutch was just too much for city traffic.


----------



## Jeep99dad

DSlocum said:


> Nope, sold it before I moved to Miami. With my messed up knee, that performance clutch was just too much for city traffic.


I miss hearing it in the parkjng deck 
My jeep performance clutch wears my knee out in traffic and long trip. :-( sucks getting old. 
Hope to move to FL at some point too. ITC building hasn't changed just dirtier now 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Yankee

Sprung for another Junkers Bauhaus. I can't resist them...I tried, and I can't.


----------



## deluded

I didn't think I was gonna buy another before the end of this year. But I guess I did.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

Not a watch but it has lum


----------



## Roatanbaba

Just bought it minutes ago, sadly I do not know much about it...if anybody can help it would be greatly appreciated
It should be in before the end of January....

cheers!


----------



## Beena

I thought I'd give one of these a go seeing as how the real thing is one of my unrealistic grails.









It's going to be a long wait.....


----------



## cuica

deluded said:


> I didn't think I was gonna buy another before the end of this year. But I guess I did.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you review it once you get it? Thanks!


----------



## Piggen

I wanted to add an affordable chrono to my small collection and this one had caught my eye for a while - along with the Seagull 1963, but I like the Magrette a bit more. It's not being made anymore, so I had to wait for one to get one sale. Yesterday was that day on a Dutch watch forum and a deal was quickly made. Seller is shipping it tomorrow. I hope it works out size and design wise in real life, but regardless I look forward to the noises and view of the movement when in operation. I also hope that maintenance isn't necessary too soon.


----------



## deluded

cuica said:


> Can you review it once you get it? Thanks!


I'll try!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

Wife decide we should order a clock for the kitchen as well:











mannal said:


> Not a watch but it has lum
> 
> View attachment 6302530


----------



## jose-CostaRica

On its way, a NOS extinct beast!









(Picture taken from the internet)

using Tapatalk!


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

I was thinking about a 500-700usd Swiss, but Orients just can't be beat for the money. Last night I ordered these from Island Watch. Also got 2 NATO's for the Mako-the one pictured and solid orange with PVD hardware. Then I went on thr NATO Straps site and ordered a beige and the WUS F71 for the Defender. All that costs way less than one of the Swiss watches I was looking at.


----------



## 11pennreserve

Tisell 40mm pilot type A with the Miyota 905s, ordered last week ...

Plus, Dad boxed up his circa 1974 Speedmaster and has sent it my way! Watch needs some work but that's a worthwhile project for sure. I think he also threw in an early 90s Jurassic Park watch from Burger King to round out the collection.


----------



## garf666

arrived at my office today. Should contain a terrascope but I'm not allowed to open the box. Christmas gift from the Mrs.
The courier company I use to forward from the US to Dubai put the wrong customer number on the label so some guy in another emirate nearly got a rather nice free gift.

So tempting to have a little peek


----------



## deluded

cuica said:


> Can you review it once you get it? Thanks!





deluded said:


> I'll try!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm impressed! I placed my order on Thursday and I received the watch today! Wow!

I'm a little too tired to do a detailed review today, but my first impressions are very positive.

Watch wears comfortably and I'm glad I managed to find this as I almost went for the newer AW1410 when I found out the BM6400 was no longer available.

Fortunately I didn't give in to my impulse. I would have preferred the larger 44mm diameter of the AW1410 a couple of years back, but these days, I prefer watches that are 40-43mm.

The lug width is 21mm but I managed to squeeze a 22mm strap onto it.


----------



## cuica

deluded said:


> I'm impressed! I placed my order on Thursday and I received the watch today! Wow!
> 
> I'm a little too tired to do a detailed review today, but my first impressions are very positive.
> 
> Watch wears comfortably and I'm glad I managed to find this as I almost went for the newer AW1410 when I found out the BM6400 was no longer available.
> 
> Fortunately I didn't give in to my impulse. I would have preferred the larger 44mm diameter of the AW1410 a couple of years back, but these days, I prefer watches that are 40-43mm.
> 
> The lug width is 21mm but I managed to squeeze a 22mm strap onto it.


Thank you for your review!
I thought you bought the AW1410 and was wondering how big would it be...because I used to have a BM6400 that I regretfully sold...


----------



## deluded

deluded said:


> I'll try!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





cuica said:


> Can you review it once you get it? Thanks!





cuica said:


> Thank you for your review!
> I thought you bought the AW1410 and was wondering how big would it be...because I used to have a BM6400 that I regretfully sold...


Oh! Silly me, I didn't include the model in my initial post!

But if you miss your BM6400, why not consider getting the BM6401? They appear to be the same watch and the only difference I've read so far is that the latter has "Promaster" on it.

I'm not really into large watches anymore. 40-42mm is ideal for me and 43mm is about as large as I'm willing to go.


----------



## John60169

Bad-ass one-off leather strap via WUS's own Uberyk


----------



## blowfish89

A canvas strap and two natos.


----------



## DSlocum

Another F29 buy, a 40mm Parnis Auto... I think it might be a bit small, but a Bund could save it.


----------



## Level.5x

New C60 bracelet. Makes the Trident wear a little smaller which is awesome. Top shelf quality too.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

Air King, from the same year that I was born.
It wouldn't have been classed as affordable when new, but we're both older and cheaper now!


----------



## cmann_97

Trying one of the new Bulova UHF models.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## cel4145

Got one of the Victorinox 241441 Mavericks coming from Gemnation for $170 shipped:


----------



## DSlocum

I just got this in from the Timex sale on Amazon... and it is my new favorite digital. Numbers so big I can read the date without glasses? Winning!


----------



## heady91

Just got this here, can't wait to get my hands on it.










Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk

Well look at what showed up today. I'm so glad I did not cancel on this die to the production delay. This watch is outstanding!

I saw it at Windup NYC a few months ago and loved it then. But wearing it it's just the [email protected]!




























Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## vicko5000

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 6328034


What watch is that? Looks great! (though a bit small)


----------



## vicko5000

Part 1 of what ive got in the mail...









Orient Mako XL Blue Dial... Excited to see the blue dial.. worried the watch itself may be a bit too large for my 7" wrist


----------



## vicko5000

Part 2 of what ive got in the mail...








Steinhart OVM 1.0!

Can wait to have it in my hands! I have a Brand New Steinhart Ocean 1 Black, sitting in its box under the christmas tree but that may have to go on the market if i fall in love with the OVM 1.0


----------



## Bradjhomes

vicko5000 said:


> What watch is that? Looks great! (though a bit small)


G Gerlach Kosmonauta - 40mm


----------



## DPflaumer

I made my blue dial choice. Ultimately, the Ball just felt like something I would flip and the Oris felt a bit dull.

When I took my little jaunt down to Newport I was honestly stunned by the Alpinas I tried on, including one of the Alpiner models (though admittedly not the blue).

Do I get bonus points for having two watches with mountains on the back?

Now I need a good tan strap. Sacrilegious, but I'm leaning rally strap...


----------



## heady91

Oh, and I couldn't keep myself buying this from the same seller.










Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## DPflaumer

Got a strap too. I've picked up a number of 22mm watches lately, so I'm going to focus on straps for a bit.


----------



## vicko5000

DPflaumer said:


> Got a strap too. I've picked up a number of 22mm watches lately, so I'm going to focus on straps for a bit.
> 
> View attachment 6335554


Love the strap! 
Do you find that strap tool to make the job easier than the cheap ebay type of tool such as this one?








Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## DPflaumer

vicko5000 said:


> Love the strap!
> Do you find that strap tool to make the job easier than the cheap ebay type of tool such as this one?


I have no idea. That isn't my picture. I've been using a tiny, free tool I got with a Seagull watch in 2012 for the last three years. Works great. I do, however, recommend springing for a good bracelet sizing tool if you like bracelets.


----------



## heady91

Had to finally get a winder, too.










Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## goody2141

heady91 said:


> Oh, and I couldn't keep myself buying this from the same seller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


Nice. I was eyeing both of them. The Magrette is on the to buy list, but not yet. Soon.

Great pick ups.


----------



## goody2141

EL_GEEk said:


> Well look at what showed up today. I'm so glad I did not cancel on this die to the production delay. This watch is outstanding!
> 
> I saw it at Windup NYC a few months ago and loved it then. But wearing it it's just the [email protected]!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


Love it. Would love to have one.


----------



## JohnGo

A 1970 Seiko 6117-6400 World Time


----------



## EL_GEEk

goody2141 said:


> Love it. Would love to have one.


Its a fantastic piece. I'm sure all my other watches will be getting no wrist time for a bit. I'm on love with the Delfin.










Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## vicko5000

heady91 said:


> Had to finally get a winder, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


Nice! How much and where'd you pick it up from?

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## heady91

vicko5000 said:


> Nice! How much and where'd you pick it up from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Got it from Amazon for £40.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002YWZC78/ref=pe_385721_37986871_TE_item










Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## vicko5000

vicko5000 said:


> Part 1 of what ive got in the mail...
> 
> View attachment 6334122
> 
> 
> Orient Mako XL Blue Dial... Excited to see the blue dial.. worried the watch itself may be a bit too large for my 7" wrist











Arrived!.... Now the question is.. Too big? Its probably at the maximum my 7" wrist can wear.. Took it off the bracelet right away, and put it on a blue NATO... So far , looks like $100 bucks well spent!

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

I have 3 incoming this week. Tomorrow or Friday will be a River Watch Co Tiber and then Saturday will be both of my Lew & Huey Phantoms (Khaki no-date and B dial no-date). Pics to come.

Also, after a 2 week service that turned into a 4 month ordeal, my vintage Mortima SuperDatomatic is finally back. It's fully serviced with even some new replacements parts from a donor movement so it's probably one of the best running vintage Mortimas out there (and in phenomenal condition physically). Now I just need a vintage 19mm rubber strap or bracelet for it.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Looking forward to a full report. I just discovered these, too late for the sales a few weeks ago. I'm thinking either this one (in 44) or the one with the white seconds subdial. 


DPflaumer said:


> I made my blue dial choice. Ultimately, the Ball just felt like something I would flip and the Oris felt a bit dull.
> 
> When I took my little jaunt down to Newport I was honestly stunned by the Alpinas I tried on, including one of the Alpiner models (though admittedly not the blue).
> 
> Do I get bonus points for having two watches with mountains on the back?
> 
> Now I need a good tan strap. Sacrilegious, but I'm leaning rally strap...
> 
> View attachment 6335162


----------



## wrist-racer

This is meant to be arriving today... Four weeks later, for something that was "immediately available" on Chrono24, so I hope it's worth the wait!









I already have this NATO waiting for it and am thinking about swapping the hands for orange ones b-)


----------



## Triton9

I am waiting for this badass order today. Can't make it for Xmas but hope it will be a New year present


----------



## Beach Hound

Ebayed a 70s Lucerne diver that I expect today.....

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## redtissot

neurogenesis said:


> The Hamilton Flight Timer has arrived. Kit cats agree that it's a keeper.
> 
> View attachment 6286994
> 
> 
> View attachment 6287002









Imt s,


----------



## redtissot

neurogenesis said:


> The Hamilton Flight Timer has arrived. Kit cats agree that it's a keeper.
> 
> View attachment 6286994
> 
> 
> View attachment 6287002


It's a beautiful Watch, the only gripe is the quality of the rubber after owning a tissot touch on an orange rubber this feels too plasticky. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Fatboi_ET said:


> The Protrek was out of stock! I wish they told me before taking my money
> 
> Anyways... Ordered this one instead as it too was on my wish list
> View attachment 6238553


This one landed. On my Dad's wrist. He's seemed pleased with it. 







The Orient arrived too but must wait till Christmas day to open package


----------



## Mog84kupo

Got these 2 guys on the way, the I.N.O.X. from the recent Amazon sale, and the Fossil from a department store here in Mexico, also with a nice discount


----------



## garf666

Brady sailcloth finally arrived today to dress down my cocktail time. Happy with the result. Have now put it on the pin buckle. Didn't sit right on the ddeployant


----------



## SteamJ

Mog84kupo said:


> Got these 2 guys on the way, the I.N.O.X. from the recent Amazon sale, and the Fossil from a department store here in Mexico, also with a nice discount
> 
> View attachment 6348489


What Victorinox model is this? I love the look.


----------



## blowfish89

Got an Eterna Kontiki on bracelet in the WoW sale (already flipped). Got a Sinn U1-T from Germany (already flipped too). :-d


----------



## Bradjhomes

SteamJ said:


> What Victorinox model is this? I love the look.


INOX


----------



## Alden

Just ordered one of these. It's been sitting in customs in Guangzhau for three-four days now. 

44mm Parnis pilot with a Sea Gull movement.​


----------



## yankeexpress

Alden said:


> Just ordered one of these. It's been sitting in customs in GUANGZHOU for 3 days now.​


'Tis the season....for the mail to be clogged up and delayed. One can imagine how overwhelming the pile of stuff must be, trying to leave China this week.


----------



## Greenbuttskunk

garf666 said:


> Brady sailcloth finally arrived today to dress down my cocktail time. Happy with the result. Have now put it on the pin buckle. Didn't sit right on the ddeployant


That looks fantastic! Haven't seen that look before for the Cocktail time, but I think it's a great pairing.


----------



## Greenbuttskunk

Well it won't actually go through the mail, but I'll be picking this one up after Christmas.


----------



## neurogenesis

redtissot said:


> It's a beautiful Watch, the only gripe is the quality of the rubber after owning a tissot touch on an orange rubber this feels too plasticky. Let me know what you think.


I like the rubber just fine, except that it isn't as brilliantly orange as I was hoping. I'll probably put it on a red strap of some sort.


----------



## redtissot

I managed to get alot of tissot straps, Inc that yellow leather one with titanium clasps


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

As an ex-Rodina owner, there is no comparison. The Tisell is so far ahead it's not even a fair fight.


----------



## City74

Ordered this about 2 hours ago. My first Tissot


----------



## mannal

For the boys:


----------



## DSlocum

Just closed out an auction for this... the blue lume got me (and I have a gray one with small seconds at 6 already so... a brother!)


----------



## whoa

For my nephew!










-whoa-


----------



## cel4145

mannal said:


> For the boys:
> 
> View attachment 6358313
> View attachment 6358321





whoa said:


> For my nephew!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -whoa-


It's the holiday season. We need to see more Lego watch purchases.


----------



## DPflaumer

I've got a ton of straps on the way. Life is good.


----------



## marty491

I just won these on Ebay. Both less than $20 with free shipping. The seller claims they have been serviced and working well, but if they aren't, I'll use them as practice for possibly doing my own mods.


----------



## DMCBanshee

I have 2 modded SKX's on the way and 10 straps


----------



## James_

Have an Excalibur on the way but without the bracelet. I want leather or rubber anyway. Now to google some pics of the watch on straps. Was close to paying full retail for another SKX007 from Yorkshire Watches who promised it would be perfectly aligned. But after 4 failed attempts at an SKX it's probably better I go for something else.


----------



## Quicksilver

James_ said:


> Have an Excalibur on the way but without the bracelet. I want leather or rubber anyway. Now to google some pics of the watch on straps. Was close to paying full retail for another SKX007 from Yorkshire Watches who promised it would be perfectly aligned. But after 4 failed attempts at an SKX it's probably better I go for something else.


It's a nice watch for the price but the 23mm lugs killed it for me. The bracelet is quite good with a really nice clasp if u get a chance to pick one up.


----------



## mannal

Another amazon deal. Stocking stuffer for dad - in-law.









Sent via Taptalk


----------



## James_

quicksilver7 said:


> It's a nice watch for the price but the 23mm lugs killed it for me. The bracelet is quite good with a really nice clasp if u get a chance to pick one up.


I'll just whack a 22mm rubber strap on it. Apparently it's 22.8mm so that might make a difference!


----------



## SteamJ

Arrived today.


----------



## vicko5000

Alden said:


> Just ordered one of these. It's been sitting in customs in Guangzhau for three-four days now.
> 
> 44mm Parnis pilot with a Sea Gull movement.​


That's one handsome piece, how much and where did you purchase?

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## James_

Are we allowed to post knives here? I have a couple incoming.


----------



## City74

Just ordered this


----------



## mannal

I assume it depends on context. For example, I may want to post a picture of a tool-watch with other tools or, I may snap a WRUW while in the kitchen. I don't think posting a picture of a Fairbanks Combat folder would fly 

8. Images in posts, signatures, avatars and profiles containing firearms, knives and weapons are not permitted, although moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. Staged or gratuitous pictures containing firearms, knives and weapons are prohibited without exception. What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team.

Moreover, any picture that would not be suitable for viewing at an average workplace should not be posted here, i.e. nudity and other adult themes are unacceptable. Please generally exercise discretion when posting pictures in keeping with the kind and courteous spirit of the forum. In case of doubt, please contact the forum moderators prior to posting in order to avoid disputes and misunderstandings. Any posting of images is subject to review, and the determination of what is acceptable is at the sole discretion of the moderators and the management of Watchuseek. They will take appropriate action should any picture be deemed to be offensive or aggressive, and their decisions are final.



James_ said:


> Are we allowed to post knives here? I have a couple incoming.


----------



## Quicksilver

James_ said:


> Are we allowed to post knives here? I have a couple incoming.


Nope


----------



## James_

quicksilver7 said:


> Nope


So as mannal said I could post a nice pic of a watch with the knife in the background? I've seen lots of pics like that.

I have a military type watch, an explorer type watch and a dive watch incoming, a knife would be in keeping with all those themes?

May as well tell you anyway, they are two Opinel folding knives. One in blue and one in beech.


----------



## Quicksilver

James_ said:


> Are we allowed to post knives here? I have a couple incoming.


It's a watch forum not a knife forum. Head to bladehq if you want to post knife pics. I believe they would appreciate it more than most members here.

"8. Images in posts, signatures, avatars and profiles containing firearms, knives and weapons are not permitted, although moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. Staged or gratuitous pictures containing firearms, knives and weapons are prohibited without exception. What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team.

Moreover, any picture that would not be suitable for viewing at an average workplace should not be posted here, i.e. nudity and other adult themes are unacceptable. Please generally exercise discretion when posting pictures in keeping with the kind and courteous spirit of the forum. In case of doubt, please contact the forum moderators prior to posting in order to avoid disputes and misunderstandings. Any posting of images is subject to review, and the determination of what is acceptable is at the sole discretion of the moderators and the management of Watchuseek. They will take appropriate action should any picture be deemed to be offensive or aggressive, and their decisions are final."


----------



## mannal

A moderator has responded with a "nope" so I would skip the pic's. Feel free to PM them to me 

I've seen moderators make exceptions when the image is directly related to watches. One example is my post back in Oct regarding "mechanical watch for military use". The image is of me breaking down my gear after a night operation. My M16-A1 (yes A1) is hanging on my rack-post.



James_ said:


> So as mannal said I could post a nice pic of a watch with the knife in the background? I've seen lots of pics like that.
> 
> I have a military type watch, an explorer type watch and a dive watch incoming, a knife would be in keeping with all those themes?
> 
> May as well tell you anyway, they are two Opinel folding knives. One in blue and one in beech.


----------



## cel4145

James_ said:


> So as mannal said I could post a nice pic of a watch with the knife in the background? I've seen lots of pics like that.
> 
> I have a military type watch, an explorer type watch and a dive watch incoming, a knife would be in keeping with all those themes?
> 
> May as well tell you anyway, they are two Opinel folding knives. One in blue and one in beech.


This is what I thought when you first asked about this, "I have new socks coming the mail. Can I post them here?"

This is the affordable watch forum. Stands to reason that sharing things coming in the mail other than watches or watch accessories (e.g. straps, winders, watch jewelry boxes) is off topic, despite any other rules that forbid the specific item.

If you want to post new pictures of knives, I would suggest Blade Forums where it is very much on topic. Or EDC forums if they will be part of your EDC.


----------



## James_

I've aleady had a pm asking about about what I'm getting and mannal is also interested. So that's 2 people interested already in my "socks". 

A lot if people who like watches like knives so I don't think I was too far off the mark in at least asking if it was allowed, especially seeing some knife and watch pics on here.

But understood. I won't post them.


----------



## cel4145

James_ said:


> I've aleady had a pm asking about about what I'm getting and mannal is also interested. So that's 2 people interested already in my "socks".
> 
> A lot if people who like watches like knives so I don't think I was too far off the mark in at least asking if it was allowed, especially seeing some knife and watch pics on here.
> 
> But understood. I won't post them.


A lot of people who like watches like TVs, cars, burgers, books, movies, cats, dogs, football, baseball, suits, belts--the list can keep going on almost ad infinitum. Still doesn't fit the topic of this thread.


----------



## City74

Just ordered this....couldn't resist the price and don't have a Victorinox in my collection.









Ok thats 3 watches this week. I'm done for this year


----------



## cuica

City74 said:


> Just ordered this....couldn't resist the price and don't have a Victorinox in my collection.
> 
> Ok thats 3 watches this week. I'm done for this year


Special price anywhere?


----------



## City74

I picked it up for $215 but I had a $50 coupon for the site, it's usually $265 which isn't a bad price either. Got it from Joma


----------



## cel4145

Amazon Warehouse had the Maurice Lacroix Miros in a damaged box for $244. Wasn't sure on this one because there aren't many good images. Hoping I'll love it:


----------



## James_

cel4145 said:


> A lot of people who like watches like TVs, cars, burgers, books, movies, cats, dogs, football, baseball, suits, belts--the list can keep going on almost ad infinitum. Still doesn't fit the topic of this thread.


And a lot of people post watches with most if not all of the above. Even socks! It's a very nice community on here I'm sure you have found and I don't think I would be shot down for one off topic post.

I could understand you wanting to continue this argument if I posted said knives without asking or I went ahead and posted what washing machine I have incoming. But I don't think I was that far off the mark and I already said I understand to the mod.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

cel4145 said:


> A lot of people who like watches like TVs, cars, burgers, books, movies, cats, dogs, football, baseball, suits, belts--the list can keep going on almost ad infinitum. Still doesn't fit the topic of this thread.


Great. Now I want a burger. Thanks for that!


----------



## merl

This one if I am right


----------



## cel4145

James_ said:


> And a lot of people post watches with most if not all of the above. Even socks! It's a very nice community on here I'm sure you have found and I don't think I would be shot down for one off topic post.
> 
> I could understand you wanting to continue this argument if I posted said knives without asking or I went ahead and posted what washing machine I have incoming. But I don't think I was that far off the mark and I already said I understand to the mod.


If you want to share non watch related stuff, there's a whole forum area for that called The Cafe: The Cafe


----------



## James_

Ugh


----------



## James_

Trolls gonna troll


----------



## zippofan

Let's let it go folks. I post my knife collection on the knife forums, my guitars on the guitar forums, Zippos on lighter forums, and my watches here. 'nuff said.

Thanks,
Z


----------



## Johnny Boy

TW Steel Grandeur on it's way from Germany


----------



## Alden

vicko5000 said:


> That's one handsome piece, how much and where did you purchase?
> 
> Sent from my Note 4


Ali Express, for $65 something, as I recall. Here's a link for you: http://www..........s.com/item/PARN...1644_2_79_78_77_82_80_62_61,searchweb201560_8


----------



## mpreston

A little too big for my wrist so I'm hanging it on my office wall...









When my wife saw it I thought she'd call the little white truck on me, but she thought it was kinda cool.
20 something bucks delivered - not bad and it's fun.


----------



## heady91

I've got this coming made by Yuran










Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## heirmyles

Both my 2016 watch purchase plans have now turned into end-of-2015-purchases... First the Prototipo, now the Pan Europ is en route!


----------



## mannal

Another deal from the Heads Up! thread. I hope I'm getting a watch box for Christmas. I got two Bulovas from the crazy Kohls deal, a Hamilton Khaki during Joma's BF/CM sale, two Timex's from the insane 50% of deal at amazon and now the $27 Orient. Pretty sure I have a Tisell under the tree.


----------



## City74

Got an email last night that both the Victorinox and Tissot I ordered were out of stock even tho they showed in stock when I bought them. Kinda not cool but I did at least get some store credit towards my next purchase


----------



## James_

Bonetto Cinturini 317 to go on my Excalibur


----------



## femto

Pardon, but which exact model is this?

Searched the complete Hamilton website, but didn't find this watch ...



City74 said:


> Just ordered this
> 
> View attachment 6377210


----------



## shaninNH

On the way from TX via WUS trade!!!










Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime

Anxiously awaiting what is said to be a freshly serviced Accutron 2181 with a new crystal to be delivered.

Can't wait to hear that hum.

Image from sale:


----------



## tinitini

Probably my last DHL batch of the year. Not a bad way to finish 2015.


----------



## phrozenheart

Just won a HMT Rajat on eBay. Would be my first automatic watch >.<


----------



## aaronmd

Finally broke down and bought an SKX007!


----------



## marty491

Won a Seiko 6309-7290 on eBay. I hope to begin my tinkering stage of watch ownership. I want to open it up, replace all of the gaskets and replace the crystal with a sapphire...domed or not domed...I'm still unsure.


----------



## James_

Received today. It's on a Citizen cordura type strap which is quite nice. Still waiting on the orange rubber though.

Everything is aligned perfectly and the second hand is within acceptable level to me. Got lucky with this one.


----------



## Barn0081

Arrived today. MTG-G1000BS-1ADR..









lovely watch :-!


----------



## Strike151

Just ordered one of these, my last watch for 2015 (or first for 2016, depending on international postal service). Wanted one for a couple of years but somehow other purchases got in the way. Going to be selling quite a few in the new year, including some old favourites. Want to trim down the collection to ten watches :think:


----------



## LeatherMan64

I've been digging deep into the world of '30 and '40s Bulovas recently, but now I'm taking a hiatus from those in favor of some pieces that actually look normal on a man's wrist :-d

Two Amphibians are on their way from Meranom,

110 classic







and 090 classic








and the standard, garden variety refurb'd HMT Pilot is headed this way as well








all photos are sellers' pics.

Couple questions about the Vostoks- anybody know how these things come packaged? Also, I should expect to pull those bracelets off and toss them upon arrival, yes? Already have the perfect nato lined up for the 110, not sure what to do yet about the 090. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## mannal

My $27 watch arrived today. Pretty much meets my exceptions. Not sure if I'm going to keep. poor first test on the Ace Timer.











mannal said:


> Another deal from the Heads Up! thread. I hope I'm getting a watch box for Christmas. I got two Bulovas from the crazy Kohls deal, a Hamilton Khaki during Joma's BF/CM sale, two Timex's from the insane 50% of deal at amazon and now the $27 Orient. Pretty sure I have a Tisell under the tree.
> 
> View attachment 6394297


----------



## James_

LeatherMan64 said:


> I've been digging deep into the world of '30 and '40s Bulovas recently, but now I'm taking a hiatus from those in favor of some pieces that actually look normal on a man's wrist :-d
> 
> Two Amphibians are on their way from Meranom,
> 
> 110 classic
> View attachment 6410025
> 
> and 090 classic
> View attachment 6410041
> 
> 
> and the standard, garden variety refurb'd HMT Pilot is headed this way as well
> View attachment 6410089
> 
> 
> all photos are sellers' pics.
> 
> Couple questions about the Vostoks- anybody know how these things come packaged? Also, I should expect to pull those bracelets off and toss them upon arrival, yes? Already have the perfect nato lined up for the 110, not sure what to do yet about the 090. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


They will come in a plastic box. Yeah the bracelets are junk. I kept one just to laugh at it.

The 090 should look good on everything. I liked mine on mesh. In fact i liked my 110 on mesh too. Don't think nato is the way to go with those two as it kinda adds to the height of the watch. The flatter against the wrist you can get the 110 the better because of the flat long case.


----------



## blowfish89

Two Dievas natos from Gnomon (along with two Cincy ones), pretty good!


----------



## gricat

My postman is my best friend this week...


----------



## Johnny Boy

Still waiting for my TW Steel to arrive from Germany, estimated delivery is today but from the tracking I am not sure it is even in the UK yet.


----------



## Johnny Boy

Wife just shouts to me parcel van here - runs down excitedly , turns out it's her Eterna that has arrived and not my TW Steel. oh well, pleased for her.


----------



## City74

Got these in today


----------



## Gisae

An Aevig Valkyr bronze/green/black will arrive at my doorstep next week. Unfurtunately I won't be home to pick it up until the 31st...


----------



## Gisae

Forum error


----------



## blowfish89

After my recent Submariner (16800 from 1983) purchase (which I did not post here), I got a Seamaster Great White GMT.
These two should be enough to cover me in all situations
Meet the gems of my new consolidated collection:









What's left in the main watchbox now -


----------



## ChiefWahoo

I think you're all set there! Love the GMT and the Orient, and the Sub is much nicer than I expected! 
What's the LE facing away from us?


----------



## blowfish89

ChiefWahoo said:


> I think you're all set there! Love the GMT and the Orient, and the Sub is much nicer than I expected!
> What's the LE facing away from us?


Thanks, I was never a fan of the Submariner myself but not all Subs are the same. The LE facing away is the 43mm Chr. ward C9 2011 forum LE - it has a Unitas movement. Goody really wants me to get rid of that one, but its hung around because I don't have anything else with a display back (and I'm too lazy to list it). I also want to get rid of my modded Seiko 6309 now, the one with blue dial and orange bezel and jubilee bracelet - Aitch's Ocean Conquest mod.


----------



## DPflaumer

I've had my eye on one of these since I learned about them and got a chance to pick one up for a great price. I was also tempted by the bronze but will probably wait until I can snag a used one as well.


----------



## Kubby

I'm a sucker for big Dive watches. I like the Lew and Huey Phanton, but getting a new one across the pond, through the Customs and into my grasp without paying Import and VAT just aint going to happen.

I've watched this baby through 2 relistings and two failed offers. The seller wanted new money for it. Now okay, it is as new, there is still film on the dial and its boxed with papers but... its second hand!

It came back on t'bay 5 days ago at the price that I offered the second time. I've been busy and, I wanted to test fate but, couldn't wait any longer and today seem an appropriate day for buying.

Arriving in a week or so from the UK



















Vendors Pics.

K.


----------



## garf666

Finally got my paws on the Terrascope. Christmas gift from my wife.
Stunning watch. Love it


----------



## goody2141

blowfish89 said:


> ChiefWahoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're all set there! Love the GMT and the Orient, and the Sub is much nicer than I expected!
> What's the LE facing away from us?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I was never a fan of the Submariner myself but not all Subs are the same. The LE facing away is the 43mm Chr. ward C9 2011 forum LE - it has a Unitas movement. Goody really wants me to get rid of that one, but its hung around because I don't have anything else with a display back (and I'm too lazy to list it). I also want to get rid of my modded Seiko 6309 now, the one with blue dial and orange bezel and jubilee bracelet - Aitch's Ocean Conquest mod.
Click to expand...

True! Haha.

It's a good looking watch, but I preferred some of the other watches you had.


----------



## SteamJ

Kubby said:


> I'm a sucker for big Dive watches. I like the Lew and Huey Phanton, but getting a new one across the pond, through the Customs and into my grasp without paying Import and VAT just aint going to happen.
> 
> I've watched this baby through 2 relistings and two failed offers. The seller wanted new money for it. Now okay, it is as new, there is still film on the dial and its boxed with papers but... its second hand!
> 
> It came back on t'bay 5 days ago at the price that I offered the second time. I've been busy and, I wanted to test fate but, couldn't wait any longer and today seem an appropriate day for buying.
> 
> Arriving in a week or so from the UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vendors Pics.
> 
> K.


Congrats, Kubby! I had the same model for a bit and it's a very impressive piece.



garf666 said:


> Finally got my paws on the Terrascope. Christmas gift from my wife.
> Stunning watch. Love it


Great Terrascope and I've really got to get my hands on an Aquascope one day. I've tried on both models and I love them.


----------



## eggnspoons

Just two to start.....Others lined up as the watch curse takes hold!


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Fatboi_ET said:


> This one landed. On my Dad's wrist. He's seemed pleased with it.
> View attachment 6348041
> 
> The Orient arrived too but must wait till Christmas day to open package


Just unwrapped this new arrival! It's chunky one


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

New hands, Clover strap and StrapCode deployant for my Basilika chrono.


----------



## Jeep99dad

merl said:


> This one if I am right


That's incredibly hot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad

James_ said:


> I've aleady had a pm asking about about what I'm getting and mannal is also interested. So that's 2 people interested already in my "socks".
> 
> A lot if people who like watches like knives so I don't think I was too far off the mark in at least asking if it was allowed, especially seeing some knife and watch pics on here.
> 
> But understood. I won't post them.


I am with you. Bit of a silly rule to me and in fact I'm pretty sure there are a lot of WUSers who like knives and would enjoy the pics. But it's a PC world we live in  so it is the rule unfortunately and it is what it is. 
I often take pics of my watches with knives and post them on other less blade-sensitive watch forums and forget as I copy/paste the post here too. So I have cut the knife out of the pic or retake one  
I'd love to see your pics

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad

garf666 said:


> Finally got my paws on the Terrascope. Christmas gift from my wife.
> Stunning watch. Love it


Awesome, congrats! It's an incredibly well made case, the finish is just excellent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad

gricat said:


> My postman is my best friend this week...
> 
> View attachment 6414577


Amazing selection!! 
I just received the RiverWatch in silver/blue and while I love the case design and size, not sure I can handle the color which was a mistake in ordering ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Sam-e




----------



## garf666

This came just before Christmas for my Mrs. Great price from ashford. She loves it. Apologies for the poor photo


----------



## City74

Put a new Rallye strap on my new Tissot. I like it!!!!


----------



## Hydra




----------



## JohannesB

Vostok Komandirskie Military Russian Watch Commander 2414 / 811171


----------



## DMCBanshee

After 6 watches since december 15 It was supposed done, but I bought my 5th Cave Dweller II yesterday. I always love the yellow dial on this model...


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Congrats! I saw someone selling this and gave it a quick thought, but it's a little thick (and $) for my current tastes. I definitely miss my yellow Zodiac, though. Need to replace it.


----------



## gricat

I've had the grey Curator on my hit list for some time and finally pulled the trigger when the deals thread pointed me to a "can't pass" via Duty Free Island. Great experience with them. Landed yesterday and, all in, took 15 days from order to arrival.


----------



## sinner777

Vintage Tanis Agent 007 










Poslano sa mog NOA_H44 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver




----------



## SteamJ

sinner777 said:


> Vintage Tanis Agent 007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poslano sa mog NOA_H44 koristeći Tapatalk


Very cool looking vintage piece. Congrats!



quicksilver7 said:


>


I always think I don't like Hexa but then I see one from the right angle like this and I can appreciate it. Enjoy!


----------



## goody2141

quicksilver7 said:


>


Both in black? Like you need another black diver


----------



## DMCBanshee

ChiefWahoo said:


> Congrats! I saw someone selling this and gave it a quick thought, but it's a little thick (and $) for my current tastes. I definitely miss my yellow Zodiac, though. Need to replace it.


Thanks! I remember your yellow oceanaire, it was a really nice watch!


----------



## Quicksilver

goody2141 said:


> Both in black? Like you need another black diver


Hexa is an off black almost charcoal I believe. Sumo in blue is not the most strap friendly watch. But yeah I don't need anymore dark dial watches but after many years on here I have come to the realization that I prefer black, white and blue dials in that order.


----------



## Jeep99dad

quicksilver7 said:


> Hexa is an off black almost charcoal I believe. Sumo in blue is not the most strap friendly watch. But yeah I don't need anymore dark dial watches but after many years on here I have come to the realization that I prefer black, white and blue dials in that order.


Congrats on the Hexa!! It's a looker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## lildrgn

Oh man, in addition to 8 NATOs incoming this week (18mm for my Omega, 20mm for everything else), I also have a Bertucci Titanium Super Sport (don't know the model or color as it's a gift replacing a gift from my wife) and I just pulled a BIN on a Timex T49939 (blue face, gray bracelet) for a SONG. And there was a mystery 15% off for some reason! I'll take it!

None are my pix, and the Bertucci may be the blue or the bronze. Got that one for a song too!


----------



## Tekniqs

can't post pics yet.

incoming Skx009 pepsi with nato strap
hamilton jazzmaster

i'm pretty damn excited


----------



## goody2141

Gerlach Enigma in black/yellow accent incoming from f29

Was planning to hold out for a grail (Speedy Reduced 3510.50 or 3518.50), but there are so many affordables that I want.


----------



## C.Todd

I have got one of these coming:









friendship watch from Welcome to [Times International] - [good deals on watches, toys, gifts, healthcare, household items...]


----------



## Quicksilver

goody2141 said:


> Gerlach Enigma in black/yellow accent incoming from f29
> 
> Was planning to hold out for a grail (Speedy Reduced 3510.50 or 3518.50), but there are so many affordables that I want.


Another chrono? Like you need more of those....


----------



## DPflaumer

I'm slightly worried. My Aevig last updated that it left Springfield, Mass. at 4 in the morning yesterday. Expected delivery is listed as today though...


----------



## JLesinski

DPflaumer said:


> I'm slightly worried. My Aevig last updated that it left Springfield, Mass. at 4 in the morning yesterday. Expected delivery is listed as today though...


Could have be a delay somewhere. "Expected delivery" dates are just estimates, and it's also possible that someone just neglected to scan the package and that it's on the truck. Both of those things become much more likely if it's coming via USPS rather than UPS.


----------



## goody2141

quicksilver7 said:


> goody2141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gerlach Enigma in black/yellow accent incoming from f29
> 
> Was planning to hold out for a grail (Speedy Reduced 3510.50 or 3518.50), but there are so many affordables that I want.
> 
> 
> 
> Another chrono? Like you need more of those....
Click to expand...

Haha, but this one has yellow on it

Also, it is rated to 200m. So technically it could be a diver


----------



## mannal

$10 via BestBuy


----------



## w4tchnut

mannal said:


> $10 via BestBuy
> 
> View attachment 6462313


I got the same ones + a gray.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DPflaumer

Nothing today, no shipping updates, and an email from USPS saying that my authorized package release was unsuccessful. 

Fingers crossed it comes tomorrow.


----------



## Emrejagger

A blue ray coming in from longislandwatches. How long does it take for it to be shipped out ? Haven't got any mail since 2 days about the shipping or whatsoever...

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## goody2141

These just came in. $60 combined.

One in 18mm and the other in 20mm.



They were purchased from etsy seller https://www.etsy.com/shop/VladislavKostetskyi

I highly recommend him. These are my 2nd and 3rd straps from him. Great straps at very reasonable prices.

18mm on my Seiko 7t52-8000


----------



## jdp_69

007 on jubilee


----------



## DPflaumer

My watch magically made in to Providence during the night, 48 hours after leaving Springfield. Incidentally, Google has informed me that it would take 24 hours to walk from Springfield to Providence.

I will now spend a long day at work creatively imagining scenarios that caused the delay.

Should be fun!


----------



## mannal

I've decided to give cheapnatostraps another try. I was slightly put-off my a BF/CM discount that was misapplied to my order which lead to CNS canceling my order. I re-ordered, at a higher price, but I still gave them a positive review. I mentioned my disappointment with the holiday order when Sofie reached-out to thank me the picture of my Sea King with one of her straps. A simple sorry won my business back.


----------



## 59yukon01

Since I love my Alpina Startimer PVD Big Date Pilot Chrono I just had to have another in SS. This is incoming.


----------



## EVandy

heck of a deal there


----------



## eggnspoons

Two more!

Deep Blue $98 + $50 postage (outside U.S)








Orient Mako $92 + $10 postage







Bargains to be had.......


----------



## tinitini

Not that motivated going to the office this morning. I was wrong : a package with those straps was waiting for me since monday. I am quite pleased with the result.










J.


----------



## merl

Jeep99dad said:


> That's incredibly hot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Yes, it is


----------



## CristiRD

CWC G10 military issued 2005. Waiting for it to arrive from UK.


----------



## Barn0081

Came in this morning.

ManchesterWatchWorks TATOSKOK Automatic Dive Watch .

Lovely piece


----------



## sinner777

Vintage diver look Darwil with GMT bezel

Poslano sa mog NOA_H44 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Gazza74

Christmas came late to my house this year. This morning my Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage Chrono arrived, and this afternoon an Oris Artix GT arrived that I got for an unbelievable price.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

Love the Artix GT !

I have new purchases for 2016 lined up already.
Back to affordables with the Smiths Everest PRS-25 (since I needed atleast one strap-friendly watch in 22mm lugs)








And a couple of vintagey straps.


----------



## heirmyles

Gazza74 said:


> Christmas came late to my house this year. This morning my Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage Chrono arrived, and this afternoon an Oris Artix GT arrived that I got for an unbelievable price.


If you ever get bored of the Oris and feel like parting with it for an unbelievable price, let me know


----------



## GUTuna

A busy vintage World Time Diver


----------



## lildrgn

Had a DOH moment yesterday. That Bertucci that my wife ordered on Xmas day to replace a different watch? Well, she had it in the shopping cart, but forgot to press order. FF a few days and I've been asking for a tracking number that didn't exist.

Anyway, she reordered last night and I got a tracking number today. Hope to have it by the weekend... My other items have also shipped, so I have 3 items incoming and the waiting game continues.


----------



## lildrgn

HAPPY NEW YEAR.


----------



## cel4145

Looking for another white dial watch, so thought I'd give this Mondaine a try:


----------



## ironborn

Just opened this beautiful strap as one of my birthday presents from my girlfriend. Happy days.


----------



## JHogg

INCOMING: Vostok Komandirskie K-35 black dial without date!







Pulled the trigger on this thanks to it's brushed case finish and inspiration from a thread called 'Vostok Komandisrkie K35 Automatic' (notice Komandirskie is unfortunately spelt incorrectly) in the Russian Watches forum section, as well as further inspiration from Draygo's Guilt!














I'm now in two minds whether to mod with the seiko insert bezel similar to the one seen in Draygo's Guilt or mod with the plain bezel and take it away from the traditional diver style.

I also have a black Perlon strap on the way (as seen on the below Explorer) and this is leaning me towards the plain bezel... Honestly though I think I will end up with both and can then mix up the bezels as and when I feel!


----------



## DMCBanshee

Barn0081 said:


> Came in this morning.
> 
> ManchesterWatchWorks TATOSKOK Automatic Dive Watch .
> 
> Lovely piece
> 
> View attachment 6479306


Congrats!! It's a nice watch for the price


----------



## GMarinheiro

Hi everyone,

New Year's Resolution: start a watch collection.
Always loved watches, never really had the time.

I've just bought myself an Infantry #IN-025-ALLB-L from Amazon (reeeeeally cheap) 
and a Pulsar PT3609X1 that is really close to the Omega Speedmaster in terms of design.


(sorry, no pictures. search in amazon.uk)

Next i'll try the leather and nylon NATOs on these two.


----------



## cuica

Welcome aboard TUGA! (passa no fórum autohoje, há lá um tópico dos relógios bem concorridos - lá tenho o mesmo username).


----------



## DSlocum

GMarinheiro said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> New Year's Resolution: start a watch collection.
> Always loved watches, never really had the time.
> 
> I've just bought myself an Infantry #IN-025-ALLB-L from Amazon (reeeeeally cheap)
> and a Pulsar PT3609X1 that is really close to the Omega Speedmaster in terms of design.
> 
> (sorry, no pictures. search in amazon.uk)
> 
> Next i'll try the leather and nylon NATOs on these two.


Welcome to the asylum!


----------



## Johnny Boy

Bulova 98b226 bought half price


----------



## Gazza74

Just received this SARB065 from a trade with Bubbalouie. It's really gorgeous, and I see what the fuss is all about. Glad I can cross this off my "I don't know why I don't own this watch already" list.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubbalouie

Looks good on you Theo. Enjoy it often and wear it in good health, my friend.

I just received the Steinhart Ocean One Black from Gazza74. Very comfortable on the wrist with the nato. I couldn't be happier!!


----------



## Gazza74

Bubbalouie said:


> Looks good on you Theo. Enjoy it often and wear it in good health, my friend.
> 
> I just received the Steinhart Ocean One Black from Gazza74. Very comfortable on the wrist with the nato. I couldn't be happier!!


Thank you my friend, and I hope you get a lot of enjoyment from the Steiny!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arsenic

I preordered a Zelos bronze Eagle. 


I bought a 22mm PVD black oyster bracelet on Amazon. Did you know you could use your Chase Freedom rewards points on Amazon? The bracelet cost me 24 cents.


I also have two NATO straps coming from cheapestnatstraps


----------



## DMCBanshee

arsenic said:


> I preordered a Zelos bronze Eagle.
> 
> 
> I bought a 22mm PVD black oyster bracelet on Amazon. Did you know you could use your Chase Freedom rewards points on Amazon? The bracelet cost me 24 cents.
> 
> 
> I also have two NATO straps coming from cheapestnatstraps


Nice watch!


----------



## Marcus Santos

This guy arrives on Monday... Let´s hope Argentinian customs have changed with the new government, otherwise it's gonna be almost 200% import tax+fees...


----------



## Jeep99dad

Gazza74 said:


> Just received this SARB065 from a trade with Bubbalouie. It's really gorgeous, and I see what the fuss is all about. Glad I can cross this off my "I don't know why I don't own this watch already" list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!!
I just bought the same watch today


----------



## ChiefWahoo

I'm starting to think I cursed myself by not posting in this thread. I paid for this and then the seller disappeared. Hoping this revives him, or at least kicks him in the ass.


----------



## cairoanan

Ordered the CW C5 slimline for 50% off last week. No email from C-Dubs yet but I'm hoping I get to wear it sometime in January. 








(Pic not mine)


----------



## Shoeless34

Orient Monarch - FDD03003Y0


----------



## arsenic

ChiefWahoo said:


> I'm starting to think I cursed myself by not posting in this thread. I paid for this and then the seller disappeared. Hoping this revives him, or at least kicks him in the ass.


That sucks you can't get a hold of the seller man. I'm a fan of Hamilton watches. I hate how they do the "H" buckle. I usually don't use a band the watch comes on it less it's a steel bracelet, but that doesn't even give the the option to use a deployant.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Thanks. I'm getting pretty concerned at this point. Someone else started a complaint thread about his terrible communication patterns but eventually got everything resolved. I'm hoping for the same.


----------



## ninzeo




----------



## phoenix844884

These bad boys landed this week. So much VFM!


Alpina SeaStrong 004 by Karan Madan, on Flickr


Alpina SeaStrong 002 by Karan Madan, on Flickr

and


Alpina Alpiner 4 RFW 001 by Karan Madan, on Flickr


Alpina Alpiner 4 RFW 003 by Karan Madan, on Flickr


----------



## arogle1stus

Zippo:
Sad to say no watches in mail fer me. Playing Santa to 18 grandkidz put me in the NBZ 
til IRS Refund Day.
Then I'm gonna spring for a Casio Rangeman. Olive Drab too.
All God's retired RR Engrs need at least one. 

X traindriver Art


----------



## Mr.V1984

I have been in the market for a Tritium.watch for a while and I've finally found one that I liked. A few more days and it'll be delivered.

PRAETORIAN SOCOM Phantom Divertec Strap.....










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Duke106

This









USPS tracking says it should be here today. I don't have much faith in their tracking system


----------



## SteamJ

I have a JeanRichard 44mm bronze dial Terrascope coming. I traded for it earlier in the week. Tracking said it should have been delivered on Thursday but the tracking information ended at the point of origin so I have no idea where it is now. Hopefully it just shows up today but this is not how I wanted to end last year/start this year. Hopefully I'll have a picture to post eventually if they didn't lose it.


----------



## Gazza74

I ordered the same watch during the sale, and just saw the shipping notification from CW in my email. Hopefully you'll get your email soon.



cairoanan said:


> Ordered the CW C5 slimline for 50% off last week. No email from C-Dubs yet but I'm hoping I get to wear it sometime in January.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Pic not mine)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxixix

This


----------



## ninzeo

phoenix844884 said:


> These bad boys landed this week. So much VFM!
> 
> 
> Alpina SeaStrong 004 by Karan Madan, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Alpina SeaStrong 002 by Karan Madan, on Flickr
> 
> and
> 
> 
> Alpina Alpiner 4 RFW 001 by Karan Madan, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Alpina Alpiner 4 RFW 003 by Karan Madan, on Flickr


Mine says hi! Nice pics! And 100% agree on the VFM. Let's hope my incoming FC is the same in that regard


----------



## cel4145

Got in the Mondaine that I posted about a few days ago, and decided the large second hand with large lollipop near the tip was not for me. So two more watches on order to check out:

Bulova Accu-Swiss 63B185








Bulova Accutron II 96B208


----------



## garf666

phoenix844884 said:


> These bad boys landed this week. So much VFM!
> 
> 
> Alpina SeaStrong 004 by Karan Madan, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Alpina SeaStrong 002 by Karan Madan, on Flickr
> 
> and
> 
> 
> Alpina Alpiner 4 RFW 001 by Karan Madan, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Alpina Alpiner 4 RFW 003 by Karan Madan, on Flickr


That white faced Alpiner4 is gorgeous


----------



## Agent Sands

The poor man's Bambino:



















Looks great in person.


----------



## blowfish89

Smiths from bubbalouie is here. Looking good after some polywatch. Great watch at the price. Bracelet didn't stay on long (needs double screwdrivers to resize).










I also think this is a good candidate to send to vilts later..


----------



## Oldmanoakles

Scurfa Diver One Silicon came in the mail today. Loving everything about this watch!


----------



## Jeep99dad

phoenix844884 said:


> These bad boys landed this week. So much VFM!
> 
> 
> Alpina Alpiner 4 RFW 001 by Karan Madan, on Flickr


This watch is sick hot!! I love it!! And the GMT!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DPflaumer

Those Alpina prices are still low enough to be calling my name. I must resist...


----------



## Eleuthera

phoenix844884 said:


> These bad boys landed this week. So much VFM!
> 
> 
> Alpina SeaStrong 004 by Karan Madan, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Alpina SeaStrong 002 by Karan Madan, on Flickr
> 
> and
> 
> 
> Alpina Alpiner 4 RFW 001 by Karan Madan, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Alpina Alpiner 4 RFW 003 by Karan Madan, on Flickr


The Alpiner 4 is truly stunning.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Both of those Alpinas are drool-worthy. Not sure which I want first, but perhaps I can add them to my grail list, since I've achieved one of mine:


----------



## eggnspoons

Arrived today could not be happier..... well worth the $99, arrived from NYC to Brisbane Australia in about a week, not bad considering the time of year.


----------



## Triton9

Rotary TZ2 gold/black


----------



## Triton9

eggnspoons said:


> Arrived today could not be happier..... well worth the $99, arrived from NYC to Brisbane Australia in about a week, not bad considering the time of year.
> View attachment 6536458
> 
> View attachment 6536474


I am waiting for my blue one. Great! Where did you buy yours for $99?


----------



## sickondivers

Best 99.00 I ever spent on a Diver!! Super watch for the money


----------



## ermicas

Invicta Reserve Hydromax GMT in gold-silver...should be on my wrist by the end of the week!


----------



## redtissot

tinitini said:


> Not that motivated going to the office this morning. I was wrong : a package with those straps was waiting for me since monday. I am quite pleased with the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.


Hi, where did u get the first two straps from, theyr stunning


----------



## heady91

It's finally here! Love it already 










Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET

My first 'Swiss made' watch...if that means anything these days. 
Got a good deal. Excited!


----------



## imagwai

Fatboi_ET said:


> My first 'Swiss made' watch...if that means anything these days.
> Got a good deal. Excited!
> View attachment 6539170


I just got the chrono version. Very good watch for the money.









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET

imagwai said:


> I just got the chrono version. Very good watch for the money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Lovely! Thanks for the pic... The 'charcoal' colour dial seems mysterious as it it's not quite black...so I appreciate pics. 
Looked into the Chrono but really need a clean 3 hander dress watch for my collection


----------



## tinitini

redtissot said:


> Hi, where did u get the first two straps from, theyr stunning


It was "goodcheapman" on ebay.


----------



## ironborn

Agent Sands said:


> The poor man's Bambino:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great in person.


I thought the bambino was the poor man's bambino. (Lol) wearing this:


----------



## redtissot

tinitini said:


> It was "goodcheapman" on ebay.


How soft are the straps as they seem to take a long time to break in


----------



## tinitini

redtissot said:


> How soft are the straps as they seem to take a long time to break in


The carp one is very soft from the start, very confortable. The stingray, far more stiff : I believe it will take some time to break in.


----------



## Agent Sands

ironborn said:


> I thought the bambino was the poor man's bambino. (Lol)


It's all a matter of perspective!


----------



## SteamJ

Just arrived. I need more time to decide if I love it but I definitely like it. If I keep it then I'll look into if JR sells their bracelets separately.


----------



## Bubbalouie

With all the sales going on during the holidays, the Jean Richard was really tempting. I hope to add one to my collection. Jason, you have a beautiful timepieces, but if you decide to sell...


----------



## blowfish89

tinitini said:


> The carp one is very soft from the start, very confortable. The stingray, far more stiff : I believe it will take some time to break in.


You got me. I just bought the carp one. Not too sure about the deployant thing though.


----------



## big_orange_23

Just arrived. I love watches and have owned quite a few. However, the most expensive one I ever purchased was a Casio G-Shock Riseman. This is my first "quality" watch. I've liked this watch for about a year, and kept comparing it against the Hamilton Khaki Auto. It was so hard to spend the $$ though. I just liked this one so much I finally pulled the trigger. Glad I did; hope it lasts me a long time.


----------



## garf666

SteamJ said:


> Just arrived. I need more time to decide if I love it but I definitely like it. If I keep it then I'll look into if JR sells their bracelets separately.
> 
> View attachment 6541642


I'm trying to find out if JR sell half-links. I'm between sizes on my terrascope. Wearing it a bit loose at the moment but its a hefty watch. Might try to remove 1 more link and see if i get on better with it being tight


----------



## SteamJ

garf666 said:


> I'm trying to find out if JR sell half-links. I'm between sizes on my terrascope. Wearing it a bit loose at the moment but its a hefty watch. Might try to remove 1 more link and see if i get on better with it being tight


I run into that problem a lot as well. I'm actually somewhat in the same boat with the strap. The way it sizes it's either a little tighter than I normally go or a little looser.


----------



## garf666

SteamJ said:


> I run into that problem a lot as well. I'm actually somewhat in the same boat with the strap. The way it sizes it's either a little tighter than I normally go or a little looser.


Bracelets really should come with either micro-adjustment or half links. pity as apart from that it's a very nice watch


----------



## ermicas

big_orange_23 said:


> Just arrived. I love watches and have owned quite a few. However, the most expensive one I ever purchased was a Casio G-Shock Riseman. This is my first "quality" watch. I've liked this watch for about a year, and kept comparing it against the Hamilton Khaki Auto. It was so hard to spend the $$ though. I just liked this one so much I finally pulled the trigger. Glad I did; hope it lasts me a long time.
> View attachment 6542634
> View attachment 6542690


Smart looking VSA! Im very happy with my Maverick also, had it for 8 years and counting. This VSA, if cared for properly should last you a lifetime so enjoy.


----------



## phrozenheart

Just won this beautiful Poljot. Can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## OvrSteer

ermicas said:


> Smart looking VSA! Im very happy with my Maverick also, had it for 8 years and counting. This VSA, if cared for properly should last you a lifetime so enjoy.


Yeah-- good purchase, big_orange_23. The Airboss is a phenominal watch. The Maverick line is very good as well, but the detail on the Airboss is done very nicely. My *only* complaint is that the slab sides mean you rub your thumb and finger on the case edge more easily when setting the time (vs a smoother case.) The lume on the hands on mine is by far the best lumed watch I have (the indexes are well lumed as well, but the hands are like a flashlight.)


----------



## garf666

Think i finally have a Kontiki enroute $539 from the Watchery. Winter40 code knocked another 40 bucks off that but i got stung for NY sales tax. Should be getting 7pct cashback on it to bring the end cost down a bit more. Wasnt the colour i originally wanted but is still nice.


----------



## eliindetroit

I have this baby arriving on Thursday from my good bud @xAEROPLANEx https://www.watchuseek.com/member.php?u=116364


----------



## heady91

And they're finally here!



















Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubbalouie

I have an Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph coming tomorrow,



And I have a Steinhart Ocean One Blue Premium due to arrive Friday.


----------



## heady91

Bubbalouie said:


> I have an Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph coming tomorrow,


Man, these Alpinas look great. Will have to get one soon.

Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

Much Alpina love going on, and rightfully so. My 2nd one landed.


----------



## Dallas Tipton

No pics (because they're in the mail of course) but I've got three straps, several batteries, and four fashion watches on the way.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Seiko srp777

And 
Seiko cocktail 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## garf666

garf666 said:


> Think i finally have a Kontiki enroute $539 from the Watchery. Winter40 code knocked another 40 bucks off that but i got stung for NY sales tax. Should be getting 7pct cashback on it to bring the end cost down a bit more. Wasnt the colour i originally wanted but is still nice.
> 
> View attachment 6552362


Dispatched, looks like I'll finally get my hands on a kontiki. Only downside is that it's an ex-display model so may come in some generic box instead of the nice wooden one. Not a big issue as I don't plan to flip it.


----------



## Jeep99dad

garf666 said:


> Think i finally have a Kontiki enroute $539 from the Watchery. Winter40 code knocked another 40 bucks off that but i got stung for NY sales tax. Should be getting 7pct cashback on it to bring the end cost down a bit more. Wasnt the colour i originally wanted but is still nice.
> 
> View attachment 6552362


Love this one, congrats. I don't see it in their site?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Tickywicket

I snagged a Christopher Ward C5 Malvern during the sale. It seems to be sold out or I would post a photo link. Now I check the tracking every three hours like an idiot. How long can it really take to fly 1200km?


----------



## maedox

New bracelet. Only just got it fitted. Very happy. 😁


----------



## kit7

Just this, 40th birthday present for my pogue, thanks Panatime

The Phoenix NATO Strap w/ Polished Hardware 20mm


----------



## garf666

Jeep99dad said:


> Love this one, congrats. I don't see it in their site?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


they only had one. I got lucky


----------



## Jeep99dad

garf666 said:


> they only had one. I got lucky


Dang ! 

Congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad

This beauty just landed last night. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## femto

First workday after vacation and this little beauty got a new home and strap:









Orient 5 Deep "Pepsi" on a NATO Supreme "Redneck" strap.


----------



## mpreston

I just purchased this little gem from a nice fellow here on WUS. It's the infamous "Pawnshop Pogue", you'll know it if you saw his original post a few months back.
Any ways, I've been looking for one of these for quite some time now and hit the trigger when this one came up for sale here. 
It has a few mechanical issues that will have to be dealt with in the future, but cosmetically it looks to be a fine specimen.
I'm anxious to see it in person and it's going to be a nice addition to my budding collection of vintage SEIKOs.


----------



## SteamJ

mpreston said:


> View attachment 6577282
> 
> 
> I just purchased this little gem from a nice fellow here on WUS. It's the infamous "Pawnshop Pogue", you'll know it if you saw his original post a few months back.
> Any ways, I've been looking for one of these for quite some time now and hit the trigger when this one came up for sale here.
> It has a few mechanical issues that will have to be dealt with in the future, but cosmetically it looks to be a fine specimen.
> I'm anxious to see it in person and it's going to be a nice addition to my budding collection vintage SEIKOs.


Awesome piece. I have a 1974 birth year Pogue but the indices have mold. I wonder sometimes if I should get a replacement dial or if that would be sacrilege.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

The postman graced me with my grail yesterday. I can now quit watches.


----------



## blowfish89

^Can't quit. This is Hotel California (your words).


----------



## ChiefWahoo

As my parents would say, do not use my words against me! ;-)


----------



## james.fort

Waiting on a Christopher Ward C8 Vintage Mark II U-2 (that's a mouthful).


----------



## maedox

james.fort said:


> Waiting on a Christopher Ward C8 Vintage Mark II U-2 (that's a mouthful).


That looks really good. I wish they would drop the date or color match it, though.


----------



## mpreston

SteamJ said:


> Awesome piece. I have a 1974 birth year Pogue but the indices have mold. I wonder sometimes if I should get a replacement dial or if that would be sacrilege.


Yeah this one is from July 1971. Not sure of the history but I'm thinking that since it was sitting in a pawn shop it could of been a one owner watch, but who really knows.

You can send your 6139 out and they can relume the indices and it will be as good as new without replacing the dial. I've used Klein Vintage Watches for a couple restorations and Spencer does great work.


----------



## mpreston

|>



ChiefWahoo said:


> As my parents would say, do not use my words against me! ;-)


----------



## kit7

We'll miss you chief, now before you go, what about that pogu.......... Oh never mind. Believe it or not pogue is the Irish word for kiss!


----------



## SteamJ

ChiefWahoo said:


> The postman graced me with my grail yesterday. I can now quit watches.


Great piece but you know you can't stay away.


----------



## ermicas

So the mailman came yesterday with my Invicta Reserve Hydromax GMT diver...







52mm wide and 29mm high case, 24mm bracelet








Needless to say, this thing is a beast but I like it!


----------



## cel4145

ChiefWahoo said:


> The postman graced me with my grail yesterday. I can now quit watches *for the week.*


Fixed it for ya


----------



## cel4145

ermicas said:


> So the mailman came yesterday with my Invicta Reserve Hydromax GMT diver...
> View attachment 6580914
> 
> 52mm wide and 29mm high case, 24mm bracelet
> View attachment 6580922
> 
> 
> Needless to say, this thing is a beast but I like it!


If you get tired of the height for wearing, take off the bracelet. It would make a great desk clock/paper weight/conversation piece


----------



## james.fort

maedox said:


> That looks really good. I wish they would drop the date or color match it, though.


Yea it is a bit odd being round with a silver surround and white text. AT least it has a black background.


----------



## Rocco

Won this for a song on eBay. My first diver, and my first pepsi bezel!

Does anyone know if this will have a Kanji or Spanish day wheel?


----------



## aaronmd




----------



## GUTuna

From a funky time long, long ago in an island nation far, far away...


----------



## arsenic

Some mod parts from Dagaz. A Fuller "6 O'clock" Special Dial 4:00


And a set of white Hr/Min Hydro Hands with C1 SuperLuminova


----------



## watchuck

ermicas said:


> So the mailman came yesterday with my Invicta Reserve Hydromax GMT diver...
> View attachment 6580914
> 
> 52mm wide and 29mm high case, 24mm bracelet
> View attachment 6580922
> 
> 
> Needless to say, this thing is a beast but I like it!


Postage must have cost a fair bit :-d


----------



## watchuck

Duplicate


----------



## cel4145

watchuck said:


> Postage must have cost a fair bit :-d


ROFL


----------



## ScootingCat

Inbound for me:
Orient Swimmer WW0041GZ. Another white face with full arabic numeral dial, and 20 Bar WR.
All for the whopping cost of $117.92.


----------



## ScootingCat

Inbound for a Valentine's Day gift:
Citizen Eco-Drive ProMaster Diver , EP6041-00E.


----------



## Level.5x

It has felt too long since posting here...but at last...

I've been looking for another small dress watch, preferably a white dial. Looked at a Certina DS 1, a 38mm Mido Multifort, perhaps wait for another Davosa dress watch on Massdrop, or even a Laco Classic(or similar Nomos-style piece). However, none of these panned out in the end and so I found myself falling back on a piece that made the most sense to own, but something always more impractical came up that I wanted more at that time.

Of course, I'm referring to this old mangy dog....the Seiko SARB033.








I hope I find time to wear it. I hope it doesn't sit in my watch box for more unique/flavorful pieces. I don't like that feeling of "well, I knew I'd eventually get one and nothing else could be found in time..." but that's kind how this one feels.

Regardless, I am excited to hold this one in person tomorrow which is when I expect it. And boy, it's been too long since I've paid this fair of a price for a watch. Under $350, with these specs?? I can't lose here.


----------



## Jpstepancic

Something you don't see everyday. Love the way it wears. Thought it would be a little too big but feels very close to my monaco. If people can wear sevenfridays the way they do, I can get away with this one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drgnclwk

Waiting on a ticino sea viper!


----------



## goody2141

Jpstepancic said:


> Something you don't see everyday. Love the way it wears. Thought it would be a little too big but feels very close to my monaco. If people can wear sevenfridays the way they do, I can get away with this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome


----------



## sickondivers

JUST ARRIVED !!!!! Deep Blue Pro Sun III 1K Automatic 1000M Diver Sun Ray. #Wow


----------



## MEzz

this watch is so beautiful, congrats.



Jpstepancic said:


> Something you don't see everyday. Love the way it wears. Thought it would be a little too big but feels very close to my monaco. If people can wear sevenfridays the way they do, I can get away with this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emrejagger

got a skx007j2 coming this way. My second mechanical watch after my blue ray !

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## DPflaumer

Jpstepancic said:


> Something you don't see everyday. Love the way it wears. Thought it would be a little too big but feels very close to my monaco. If people can wear sevenfridays the way they do, I can get away with this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Silverstone is an all-time favorite of mine. I'm incredibly jealous! Congrats on a great pickup.



drgnclwk said:


> Waiting on a ticino sea viper!
> View attachment 6597362


Nice! I've been eyeing these vintage homage guys a lot lately.


----------



## Jpstepancic

DPflaumer said:


> The Silverstone is an all-time favorite of mine. I'm incredibly jealous! Congrats on a great pickup.





MEzz said:


> this watch is so beautiful, congrats.





goody2141 said:


> Awesome


Many thanks guys. Been looking for one for a little while now. Fell in love with the design, simplicity and the fact that the reissue is the closest in design to the original than any other reissue from TH.


----------



## DPflaumer

Someone posted this is the deals thread and I had to jump. I love this watch and the last place on the tree has been reserved for a grey dial. I had been leaning Certina, but this is hands down my favorite Oris. I just never bought it because the price has been in the $1,400 range. Got it for less than half of that.


----------



## ARMADUK

Speaking of affordable watches, after wasting literally DAYS looking at cheap digital Casios online thinking if I should get them or WTF do I ever need them for so I just bought one of them so I can spend my time working instead of killing time on the net






So A168W it is, beyond awesome classic design, kickass led backlight, SS looks and all that for 24 buck on skywatches, amazon have them even for 16! Thought of F-91 first but the backlight is literally non existant there, F-105W is direct copy of A168W and the looks of F-91, I should probably order it too rightaway. I dont remember what watches I had in my youth but it was something simular, I am sure I had Montana digital watch which was a must have watch of every Russian in 80/90's 

Would you just look at this goodness! (not my pic)


----------



## Jpstepancic

DPflaumer said:


> Someone posted this is the deals thread and I had to jump. I love this watch and the last place on the tree has been reserved for a grey dial. I had been leaning Certina, but this is hands down my favorite Oris. I just never bought it because the price has been in the $1,400 range. Got it for less than half of that.
> 
> View attachment 6599890


that looks great. Id love to see that on a fleiger


----------



## Jeep99dad

DPflaumer said:


> Someone posted this is the deals thread and I had to jump. I love this watch and the last place on the tree has been reserved for a grey dial. I had been leaning Certina, but this is hands down my favorite Oris. I just never bought it because the price has been in the $1,400 range. Got it for less than half of that.
> 
> View attachment 6599890


Wow. It's a beauty!! Love the dial and hands. Simply beautiful. Simple is better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Level.5x

What a disappointment. Received the SARB033 from Amazon. Dont want to put the 3rd party seller on blast but it was "fulfilled by Amazon." Its losing a ridiculous amount of time. And even after turning the crown 40+ times, it stopped running after 2 hrs...twice. The hand winding sounds weird. Not like most of my ETAs or Miyota. The watch was extremely dusty, no protective film on the dial. Maybe its magneized? Why only 2 hrs of power reserve on a full wind?

Oh well, will return...it looked good but not sure if Ill exchange. Twice, Ive gotten defects from Amazon.










Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## hal9e3

Mediocre said:


> Pretty excited, I have a travel case on the way
> 
> View attachment 2085554


That's a nice case. What is it if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## hal9e3

SKX007 on the way! Hoping to get into some watch modding.


----------



## mikekol

Jonesin4Watches said:


> What a disappointment. Received the SARB033 from Amazon. Dont want to put the 3rd party seller on blast but it was "fulfilled by Amazon." Its losing a ridiculous amount of time. And even after turning the crown 40+ times, it stopped running after 2 hrs...twice. The hand winding sounds weird. Not like most of my ETAs or Miyota. The watch was extremely dusty, no protective film on the dial. Maybe its magneized? Why only 2 hrs of power reserve on a full wind?
> 
> Oh well, will return...it looked good but not sure if Ill exchange. Twice, Ive gotten defects from Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


I ordered mine couple weeks ago from Amazon and it was fulfilled by them as well. If you do exchange, hopefully it gets sorted out. Bought mine from GBFT seller and came perfectly and runs within spec.


----------



## mannal

Thanks to this: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/natos-only-bigger-wrists-2757874-2.html#post24436130I I have one of these on the way from B & R Brands:


----------



## City74

Just ordered both of these


----------



## Jeep99dad

City74 said:


> Just ordered both of these
> View attachment 6612546
> 
> View attachment 6612554


Congrats. Both are great watches and great value IMO. 
I wore my blue citizen Promaster Eco-Drive on a blue NATO yesterday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

My Tangramatic 39A 'Night' edition arrived today, along with a couple of perlons for it.

Not sure yet if I'll kept it on the stainless mesh or move it to one or t'other of the perlons. Whaddaya reckon?


----------



## SteamJ

BlackrazorNZ said:


> My Tangramatic 39A 'Night' edition arrived today, along with a couple of perlons for it.
> 
> Not sure yet if I'll kept it on the stainless mesh or move it to one or t'other of the perlons. Whaddaya reckon?


It looks good and this blue perlon is, hands down, the winner.


----------



## CaliNawlins

SEIKO SKX009J1 and a SEIKO SARB065 Cocktail Time.

Late Christmas and early birthday presents for myself.


----------



## frostjoe

BlackrazorNZ said:


> My Tangramatic 39A 'Night' edition arrived today, along with a couple of perlons for it.
> 
> Not sure yet if I'll kept it on the stainless mesh or move it to one or t'other of the perlons. Whaddaya reckon?


Oh my goodness, what a lovely watch. This might have to be my first watch purchase of 2016. Wow.

Do you prefer the perlon straps or was there something wrong with the bracelet?


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

frostjoe said:


> Oh my goodness, what a lovely watch. This might have to be my first watch purchase of 2016. Wow.
> 
> Do you prefer the perlon straps or was there something wrong with the bracelet?


No, bracelet seems nicely made. I just bought the perlons as well as a) I want to see how they work on a Perloyant setup and b) I've not really been a fan of bracelets of _any_ kind historically - I've always used leather, rubber and (recently) perlon. But I may try the mesh bracelet on this watch for a while, see if I like it.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Hmmm... at no point in the entire buying cycle had I clicked that this is actually lumed! Well that's a nice unexpected bonus - C3 lume on the hands and dial writing :


----------



## heady91

Got this from eBay, should arrive in a week or so. Needed something smaller than my box.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

I ordered these from the Cheap NATO Strap Co in Sweden. Red and beige and blue perlon in 18mm. Gray in 20mm. And red Ducati stripe in 18 and 20mm.


----------



## sickondivers

DELIVERED!!!! #WOW Deep Blue Masters 1000M Automatic Diver Red/Black 'Coke'


----------



## globetrotta

Just picked up another NATO this one from Watchgecko Regimental bond 20mm normally they are black, red and green and so many variations but this is navy blue in case it's not clear...bloody fortune the price being over 11 quid and shipping doubling that to Australia...but had to have it since they are rare in navy. Least it will get here by Friday!


----------



## globetrotta

drgnclwk said:


> Waiting on a ticino sea viper!
> View attachment 6597362


I am not one for redundancy or clutered dials, but seems to me they could have left off either 200m or 660ft they could have even gone with 110 fathoms or 20bar, point is do we need to know the conversion I think not; both measures seems daft IMO. Also, seems to be a double space in type setting between sea and viper... That having been said it's a damn fine looking watch..nice brushed finish and great use of third colour red. This drove me to their site to get specs...nice acquisition.


----------



## sbeckman7

Doesn't this thread defeat the purpose of ordering something and enjoying the brief smug shipping process when you know you're about to unveil something great? 

With that said, I have something in the mail.


----------



## globetrotta

sbeckman7 said:


> Doesn't this thread defeat the purpose of ordering something and enjoying the brief smug shipping process when you know you're about to unveil something great?
> 
> With that said, I have something in the mail.


Obviously, there is some logic in what you say. But the actual receiving, unpackaging and that anticipation that goes with getting a package and the tactile nature of first handling the merchandise is still something only the recipient can truly enjoy, much in the same vein of something else we men of a certain ilk enjoy.


----------



## cel4145

sbeckman7 said:


> Doesn't this thread defeat the purpose of ordering something and enjoying the brief smug shipping process when you know you're about to unveil something great?
> 
> With that said, I have something in the mail.


Doesn't your post defeat the purpose of this thread ;-)


----------



## lawlessflyer

ermicas said:


> So the mailman came yesterday with my Invicta Reserve Hydromax GMT diver...
> View attachment 6580914
> 
> 52mm wide and 29mm high case, 24mm bracelet
> View attachment 6580922
> 
> 
> Needless to say, this thing is a beast but I like it!


Beast! Got that right! Reminds me of the Rolex deep deep sea diver lol  wear it in good health










I think I see a resemblance here..


----------



## lawlessflyer

I got this one coming and just can't wait!!


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Some more photos of my new Tangramatic, on the wrist this time. I really like this watch...


----------



## goody2141

SBSS015 incoming



Not the sellers pic, just a pic found through Google search


----------



## Gazza74

I won this MDV 102-1AV off an ebay auction. I had one for a few months over the summer and enjoyed it, but sold it off during a consolidation. I'm not sure if I'm going to keep it this time either, but couldn't pass it up.


----------



## merl

These straps for my new turtle and old turtle.


----------



## robcrotty




----------



## ironborn

Long time affordable grail officially incoming! Huzzah!


----------



## Gazza74

The nice mail-lady just brought this by (coincidentally I'm working from home today). From the Chris Ward 50% off sale.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

ironborn said:


> View attachment 6627138
> 
> 
> Long time affordable grail officially incoming! Huzzah!


Beautiful dial and hands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad

goody2141 said:


> SBSS015 incoming
> 
> 
> 
> Not the sellers pic, just a pic found through Google search


Incredibly beautiful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Fatboi_ET said:


> My first 'Swiss made' watch...if that means anything these days.
> Got a good deal. Excited!
> View attachment 6539170


It's here! 
Horrible picture as ever... 
Loving it so far. The charcoal dial is a mysterious colour... Keeps shifting between shades of grey and purple.


----------



## Agent Sands

By Friday, I should be the owner of a brand new Accutron Kirkwood (63A102). I'm not big open heart guy, but I've had my eye on this model for a while now.


----------



## goody2141

Jeep99dad said:


> goody2141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> SBSS015 incoming
> 
> 
> 
> Not the sellers pic, just a pic found through Google search
> 
> 
> 
> Incredibly beautiful.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah
Click to expand...

It should be coming in great condition. Not sure I can match the photography in that pic though. My Note 4 can only do so much.


----------



## akitadog

Well, a Damasko DK10 on it's way to me. Had almost every other Damasko before, but the DK10 is my grail watch. Can't wait for it to arrive. Will probably have to sell a bunch of my other watches to pay for this one, but hey, that's how it is for me. I thinkI will keep my Marathon TSAR for night duties, Victorinox Dive Master 500 Chrono for yard and reno work, and the Damasko DK10 for every day wear. We will see how that works.

https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6486545&stc=1&d=1451525601

Have a super week,

Akitadog from the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## Jeep99dad

I am expecting an Alpina GMT later today or tomorrow


----------



## heady91

Look what came today. After putting it on it feels like a catch and release tho. I'll give it a couple more days.










Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## DSlocum

My latest eBay sub-$50 Parnis... a big date, moon phase auto.


----------



## thejames1

heady91 said:


> Look what came today. After putting it on it feels like a catch and release tho. I'll give it a couple more days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


Glad to see it showed up!


----------



## heady91

thejames1 said:


> Glad to see it showed up!


To be honest the tracking site originally showed a Tuesday delivery.
The notification on Monday about the successful delivery put me into panic mode. 
For some reason couriers tend to have problems with my address even though it's clearly marked on Google maps.

Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## kclark85

I've got this Bulova Accutron 64C104 coming tomorrow, thanks to the "I saw a bargain thread", my first Bulova.


----------



## Agent Sands

kclark85 said:


> I've got this Bulova Accutron 64C104 coming tomorrow, thanks to the "I saw a bargain thread", my first Bulova.
> View attachment 6652922


That chronograph is lovely. I almost bought one myself.

You got a real bargain. The current prices on Accutron pieces are extraordinary due to the Accu-Swiss rebranding. They really are nicely-finished pieces.


----------



## thejames1

Safe to say I have a problem...
Inbound:
























Watch the sales corner for my Aevig Corvid and Steinhart OVM.1 which are going to have to move out of the watch box!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## heady91

thejames1 said:


> Safe to say I have a problem...
> Inbound:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch the sales corner for my Aevig Corvid and Steinhart OVM.1 which are going to have to move out of the watch box!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


Love the blue version of that Halios.

Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

heady91 said:


> Love the blue version of that Halios.
> 
> Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


Yeah, I was going after a blue Halios Puck yesterday (which looked incredible!), but missed out by a few hours. This one will scratch my Halios itch for a bit, or at least until they re-release the next puck model, which still has a TBD release date.

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## cairoanan

I don't know what's wrong with me - I'm back at the 17 jewel phase. I love manual winding watches. Got these two coming in.


----------



## Quicksilver

thejames1 said:


> Safe to say I have a problem...
> Inbound:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch the sales corner for my Aevig Corvid and Steinhart OVM.1 which are going to have to move out of the watch box!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


That's great you got the bluering. Always wanted to try one and almost pulled the trigger but just couldn't at over $855 Canadian. 
Congrats. If you ever decide to get rid of,it keep me in mind. If the currency ever bounces back.


----------



## thejames1

quicksilver7 said:


> That's great you got the bluering. Always wanted to try one and almost pulled the trigger but just couldn't at over $855 Canadian.
> Congrats. If you ever decide to get rid of,it keep me in mind. If the currency ever bounces back.


Will do! 
Jeez, just looked at the Canadian dollar exchange rate. What's going on up there?

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Quicksilver

thejames1 said:


> Will do!
> Jeez, just looked at the Canadian dollar exchange rate. What's going on up there?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


A whole lot of no watch buying


----------



## thejames1

quicksilver7 said:


> A whole lot of no watch buying


Dang!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## blowfish89

quicksilver7 said:


> A whole lot of no watch buying


I'll join you in the club, for moral support :-!
Henceforth, I won't buy a watch till you do.


----------



## Quicksilver

blowfish89 said:


> I'll join you in the club, for moral support :-!
> Henceforth, I won't buy a watch till you do.


You have many amazing watches so......but I appreciate the support


----------



## DrVenkman

Couldn't resist.


----------



## Bradjhomes

DrVenkman said:


> Couldn't resist.


Ooooh. Very nice. I'm resisting so far, but you've just made it harder.


----------



## DrVenkman

Bradjhomes said:


> Ooooh. Very nice. I'm resisting so far, but you've just made it harder.


The blue reminds of both the Rado d-star and your blue and gold Nomos. A little more affordable and rugged. I'm excited, my first Halios.


----------



## Bradjhomes

DrVenkman said:


> The blue reminds of both the Rado d-star and your blue and gold Nomos. A little more affordable and rugged. I'm excited, my first Halios.


Yeah - it's a very nice shade. I've nearly bought the Tropik B several times before. This is the best yet. Get rid of the date window and I'd cave.


----------



## blowfish89

DrVenkman said:


> Couldn't resist.


Dibs!


----------



## zircular

I just pulled the trigger on a black Orient Curator. I've had my eye on one of these for a couple of years (about how long it's been since I last bought a watch) so I don't feel too guilty about it.  I'm very much looking forward to a change from my usual rotation of divers, nice though they may be.


----------



## heady91

DrVenkman said:


> Couldn't resist.


I may not be a big fan of the case, but hotdamn that dial is breathtaking.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## buldogge

I'm expecting delivery of my first bronze-cased watch tomorrow...an Archimede Sporttaucher:








Next up (maybe by this weekend) is a Seiko SRP641K1 "baby tuna":







...and finally, a COURG TiGr5 "Zero Hour" should be here by the end of the month:









-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## Toh

Just arrived. CWard C8 MKII.
Watch looks great but crappy, thin straps...









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## goody2141

heady91 said:


> DrVenkman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't resist.
> 
> 
> 
> I may not be a big fan of the case, but hotdamn that dial is breathtaking.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Agreed, throw that in the black bezel cased tropik, and that would be amazing, I would even go for the stainless dive bezel.


----------



## mpreston

*SEIKO 6139-7050* (September 1972)

I threw out a low bid offer on this one from Japan yesterday evening and somehow it got accepted. I guess my offer wasn't low enough because I really wasn't expecting it. The watch's unique colorway with four different layers on the dial and the Kanji day/date were the things that caught my eye. The online photos make it out to be in good condition, so hopefully it looks the same in person. Now I've gotta make some room for it the watch box. It's one in and one out for now :roll:


----------



## Rocco

mpreston said:


> I threw out a low bid offer on this one from Japan yesterday evening and somehow it got accepted. I guess my offer wasn't low enough because I really wasn't expecting it. The watch's unique colorway with four different layers on the dial and the Kanji day/date were the things that caught my eye. The online photos make it out to be in good condition, so hopefully it looks the same in person. Now I've gotta make some room for it the watch box. It's one in and one out for now :roll:


Beautiful!


----------



## heady91

goody2141 said:


> Agreed, throw that in the black bezel cased tropik, and that would be amazing, I would even go for the stainless dive bezel.


Right? I mean it's like the guys at Halios finished the dial and then decided that no one will give a damn about the case when you have that beauty under the crystal and just put the whole thing in a prototype, unfinished case. 
Still love it tho.

Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

Bradjhomes said:


> Yeah - it's a very nice shade. I've nearly bought the Tropik B several times before. This is the best yet. Get rid of the date window and I'd cave.





goody2141 said:


> Agreed, throw that in the black bezel cased tropik, and that would be amazing, I would even go for the stainless dive bezel.


A solid bronze bezel with etched numbers would be pretty cool, though the polished bezel is nice. 
I got the white SS Tropik, so I have been able to resist these bronze ones, they are great watches thou! 
I did just notice they moved the date window to 3:00 on the bronze one vs 6:00 on the SS. Wonder why they did that? The 6:00 placement works pretty good IMHO.

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## thejames1

mpreston said:


> View attachment 6661122
> 
> *SEIKO 6139-7050* (September 1972)
> 
> I threw out a low bid offer on this one from Japan yesterday evening and somehow it got accepted. I guess my offer wasn't low enough because I really wasn't expecting it. The watch's unique colorway with four different layers on the dial and the Kanji day/date were the things that caught my eye. The online photos make it out to be in good condition, so hopefully it looks the same in person. Now I've gotta make some room for it the watch box. It's one in and one out for now :roll:
> 
> View attachment 6661370


Great pick up! Didn't even know they made a grey dialed one. I have got to get 6139.

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## GuessWho

Big purchase for the new year, this is the most expensive watch I've purchased (mostly thanks to the terrible exchange rate), and one I've always been after.

Marathon TSAR


----------



## heady91

thejames1 said:


> Great pick up! Didn't even know they made a grey dialed one. I have got to get 6139.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


Haha, that Gerlach better arrive soon, cause you'll never stop.

Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jitzz

Not exactly incoming.. Picked it up today from AD.. Start of 2016 with a big purchase


----------



## drgnclwk

First monster incoming!


----------



## mpreston

|>


Rocco said:


> Beautiful!


----------



## mpreston

Yeah 6139s are like Lay's Potato Chips, betcha can't just have one :-d


thejames1 said:


> Great pick up! Didn't even know they made a grey dialed one. I have got to get 6139.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


----------



## DrVenkman

thejames1 said:


> A solid bronze bezel with etched numbers would be pretty cool, though the polished bezel is nice.
> I got the white SS Tropik, so I have been able to resist these bronze ones, they are great watches thou!
> I did just notice they moved the date window to 3:00 on the bronze one vs 6:00 on the SS. Wonder why they did that? The 6:00 placement works pretty good IMHO.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


I was thinking of getting it engraved with some artwork down the line a la hwa and bradjhomes.


----------



## blowfish89

DrVenkman said:


> I was thinking of getting it engraved with some artwork down the line a la hwa and bradjhomes.


I was going to ask the same thing - if it is advisable to engrave a bronze watch..


----------



## DrVenkman

blowfish89 said:


> I was going to ask the same thing - if it is advisable to engrave a bronze watch..


I'm almost positive hwa had his bronze Halios done. I'm not a metallurgist, but what would the difference be between engraving bronze or steel?


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Just received my wife's great-grandfather's pocket watch back from being repaired. Was found in a box at her mother's while cleaning out the attic, dead as a doorknob, wouldn't even wind let alone work.

It's a British-made *Ingersoll Triumph* from 1952. Not an expensive watch by any means (was described to me as the Casio of the 1950's) but cool to have a piece of family history in fully working condition again 

'Before' pic at the end.


----------



## Keithcozz

*MOMENTUM*_ Torpedo _
$50 with an extra (Bond) NATO...


----------



## buldogge

Real world phone pic of the new Archimede Sporttaucher Bronze, that arrived today:

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## globetrotta

Rocco said:


> Beautiful!


Got to say I love your avatar...who doesn't respect the great man that is Isambard Kingdom Brunel...excellent choice sir...no will change mine, but i wont copy you.


----------



## marty491

I have the new Aragon Divemaster Automatic in the mail. Just received my shipping notice yesterday.










I went with the 45mm. I was a little concerned about the color of blue this watch was but once I watched Wing's video (Aragon Divemaster Automatic) and I saw the actual blue of the watch, I love it. I do not have a blue dial so I'm really looking forward to this in my collection.

Should receive it next Wednesday.


----------



## SteamJ

marty491 said:


> I have the new Aragon Divemaster Automatic in the mail. Just received my shipping notice yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went with the 45mm. I was a little concerned about the color of blue this watch was but once I watched Wing's video (Aragon Divemaster Automatic) and I saw the actual blue of the watch, I love it. I do not have a blue dial so I'm really looking forward to this in my collection.
> 
> Should receive it next Wednesday.


A surprisingly well restrained watch from the Android creator. I like it and it's a steal for $100. I'd be curious to hear you actual hands-on thoughts of it.


----------



## ARMADUK

robcrotty said:


>


What is this beautie? Saw it posted a few days back went googling for seiko 5 and fell into the world of to me unknown seiko 5's and then somehow drifted into the sea of marvelous Orient 3 star's, few days later I came back to my senses with a raging desire to have eather a Seiko 5 and Orient 3 star.


----------



## robcrotty

ARMADUK said:


> What is this beautie? Saw it posted a few days back went googling for seiko 5 and fell into the world of to me unknown seiko 5's and then somehow drifted into the sea of marvelous Orient 3 star's, few days later I came back to my senses with a raging desire to have eather a Seiko 5 and Orient 3 star.


Haven't the foggiest. Nothing was listed in the eBay listing. I'll do more research when it arrives though and let you know

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

robcrotty said:


> Haven't the foggiest. Nothing was listed in the eBay listing. I'll do more research when it arrives though and let you know
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it coming from India? If so it's a Seiko dial in a non-matching case. Typically the black ring around the dial is to cover up that the dial doesn't fit.


----------



## Malakim

My first watch of the year is being built by the Denissov Watch Company in Moscow right now.









The Speedster in stainless steel with carbon fibre dial and Poljot 31681 movement. Out of production since a few years, but a few emails later Mr. Denissov kindly offered to build a watch from one the few cases they still have left.


----------



## robcrotty

SteamJ said:


> Is it coming from India? If so it's a Seiko dial in a non-matching case. Typically the black ring around the dial is to cover up that the dial doesn't fit.


That is definitely the case then lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

robcrotty said:


> That is definitely the case then lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Makes sense. The dial is likely a real dial from a vintage Seiko. The case could be from a Ricoh or HMT watch and the movement is TBD when you get it. It could be an actual Seiko movement but you'll have to open it up and see. These Franken-Seikos can be perfectly decent pieces though as long as you don't care that they're cobbled together.


----------



## romseyman

Have a black since a year.



Now its time for an orange as SBDC Monsters are discontinued and soon it will be hard to buy one. On the way from Japan.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

After selling a few items from a previous hobby on Ebay, I generated some $$$ to get these. The Slava is coming from Poland. Seller's pics.


----------



## DPflaumer

My Oris arrived. The crystal was advertised as sapphire but is actually acrylic.

How do I know?

I scratched at it to get a piece of dust off and gouged the crystal with my fingernail.

I'm not happy.


----------



## cuica

I don't have a single watch incoming...totally cool and in control!



Just 6 cases for watch mod projects...o|


----------



## DPflaumer

True Story: I'm an idiot.

What I took to be a scratched, soft crystal was, in fact, a protective sticker.

It was a long week and I was in a hurry.

Color me embarrassed.

The watch is great. Pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Gazza74

I just read your post a couple of posts above, and was ready to ask if you had taken the sticker off. A mineral crystal shouldn't scratch just trying to take dust off. I'm glad it wasn't what you initially thought, and look forward to the pictures.



DPflaumer said:


> True Story: I'm an idiot.
> 
> What I took to be a scratched, soft crystal was, in fact, a protective sticker.
> 
> It was a long week and I was in a hurry.
> 
> Color me embarrassed.
> 
> The watch is great. Pictures tomorrow.


----------



## DPflaumer

Gazza74 said:


> I just read your post a couple of posts above, and was ready to ask if you had taken the sticker off. A mineral crystal shouldn't scratch just trying to take dust off. I'm glad it wasn't what you initially thought, and look forward to the pictures.


I promise this isn't my first watch...

Anyway, a quick and dirty night picture.


----------



## Tekniqs




----------



## goody2141

DPflaumer said:


> True Story: I'm an idiot.
> 
> What I took to be a scratched, soft crystal was, in fact, a protective sticker.
> 
> It was a long week and I was in a hurry.
> 
> Color me embarrassed.
> 
> The watch is great. Pictures tomorrow.


I know you haven't been the first to do that. I havent, but I've read where others have.


----------



## blowfish89

^lol :roll:


----------



## RidingDonkeys

Well, I bought a Deep Blue Sea Quest quartz in the holiday sale for WUS members. It showed up in the mail, but MrsDonkeys got the package first. I came home to this:










In all honesty, she may be keeping it. Despite its dimensions, the Sea Quest wears much smaller than you'd think. She kind of digs it, and she typically abhors large watches. I guess this means I'll get to keep the Vulcain telephone dial I've got in the mail for her......or not.


----------



## yankeexpress

RidingDonkeys said:


> Well, I bought a Deep Blue Sea Quest quartz in the holiday sale for WUS members. It showed up in the mail, but MrsDonkeys got the package first. I came home to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all honesty, she may be keeping it. Despite its dimensions, the Sea Quest wears much smaller than you'd think. She kind of digs it, and she typically abhors large watches. I guess this means I'll get to keep the Vulcain telephone dial I've got in the mail for her......or not.


Looks good on her! My wife borrows my watches often. Makes me feel proud. (She also borrows my clothes, iPad, gadgets)


----------



## Fatboi_ET

DPflaumer said:


> True Story: I'm an idiot.
> 
> What I took to be a scratched, soft crystal was, in fact, a protective sticker.
> 
> It was a long week and I was in a hurry.
> 
> Color me embarrassed.
> 
> The watch is great. Pictures tomorrow.


Doy! 
Bet you were relieved  
I've tried to peel off non existent screen protectors from a couple of watches!


----------



## ChiefWahoo

DPflaumer said:


> True Story: I'm an idiot.
> 
> What I took to be a scratched, soft crystal was, in fact, a protective sticker.
> 
> It was a long week and I was in a hurry.
> 
> Color me embarrassed.
> 
> The watch is great. Pictures tomorrow.


This almost tops @docvail and the immovable Glycine bezel. Almost.


----------



## docvail

ChiefWahoo said:


> This almost tops @docvail and the immovable Glycine bezel. Almost.


Not even close, because that was AFTER I also did EXACTLY the same thing Drew did.

So...yeah, no one has had as much trouble with plastic covers as I have had.

*[*_*EDIT - Here's proof:*_

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/cros...ew-2012-cmwf-dual-crown-f71-first-903787.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/so-s...ticipated-arrival-rhymes-shmycine-987755.html *]*

This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


----------



## goody2141

docvail said:


> ChiefWahoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This almost tops @docvail and the immovable Glycine bezel. Almost.
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close, because that was AFTER I also did EXACTLY the same thing Drew did.
> 
> So...yeah, no one has had as much trouble with plastic covers as I have had.
> 
> *[*_*EDIT - Here's proof:*_
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/cros...ew-2012-cmwf-dual-crown-f71-first-903787.html
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/so-s...ticipated-arrival-rhymes-shmycine-987755.html *]*
> 
> This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.
Click to expand...

And this was what I was referring to. Haha

I just couldn't recall the specifics.


----------



## RidingDonkeys

DPflaumer said:


> True Story: I'm an idiot.
> 
> What I took to be a scratched, soft crystal was, in fact, a protective sticker.
> 
> It was a long week and I was in a hurry.
> 
> Color me embarrassed.
> 
> The watch is great. Pictures tomorrow.


Last May I was in DC for work. The night before I flew back to Moscow, I was at Saks looking at cuff links while wearing my Vulcain. I finished shopping and went back to the hotel where I had a few drinks. I wake up the next morning, get dressed, and head to check out. The heavy hinges on the hotel room door got me as I was lugging my bags out, and I hit my watch. I immediately looked at it and saw a crack in the crystal. I was FUMING mad, mainly at myself for letting it happen. I told my wife about it, and she was upset. She loves my Vulcain more than any watch I own.

The whole flight back, every time I look at the time I get upset. I went to work as soon as I arrived in Moscow, and after a long, tiring day, I settle in my house for a glass of scotch and some sleep. While looking at my watch, I take it off and run my thumbnail over the crystal to see how bad of condition it really was. When I did it, a tiny sliver of protective film came off. My watch was perfectly fine. Apparently I picked up a bit off the counter at Saks, and it stuck without me noticing. I felt like the biggest idiot ever.


----------



## dontomaso

Long story short: I ordered a new DA36 on bracelet from Bahrain since the price was better than anywhere else. It was sent by Fedex and stopped by them because they didn't believe the reciept, Spent three weeks on phonecalls, emails and negotiating with customs and got it eventually. When I recieved it the bracelet had some marks on it, but because of all the hassle on getting it i didn't notify the seller. After using it a few days I decided that the bracelet wasn't for me, sent the watch back and asked to have the bracelet replaced with a leather strap. When the seller got it back he claimed that the crystal had been damaged in the mail, and that he didn't accept the return. He also noticed the marks on the bracelet, so I just gave up, asked to have it sent back with the original bracelet so i can sell it seperately. I paid another $100 for the leather strap, but that had to be ordered from the factory. Have not recieved anything back yet.


----------



## DPflaumer

You guys make me feel good about myself.

I always knew I belonged in f71.


----------



## heady91

docvail said:


> Not even close, because that was AFTER I also did EXACTLY the same thing Drew did.
> 
> So...yeah, no one has had as much trouble with plastic covers as I have had.
> 
> *[*_*EDIT - Here's proof:*_
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/cros...ew-2012-cmwf-dual-crown-f71-first-903787.html
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/so-s...ticipated-arrival-rhymes-shmycine-987755.html *]*
> 
> This message was approved by Otto Korect. He's a paint in the ants.


Hahaha, thanks. These cracked me up and made a long and boring work night a bit more bearable.

Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## ScootingCat

Bulova Stratford Quartz 63B158. $150 from Ashford via Amazon.


----------



## That_Turtle

Seller's photo...


----------



## nnickell

Blue and white Prometheus Poseidon on the way for me


----------



## timwilso

2 on the way. My first SKX009J and Borealis Sea Dragon white dial. Both for under $200. I hate waiting...


----------



## mpreston

SEIKO 6119-6040 (photo not from seller)
I recently won this watch from an eBay auction. The sellers photos were not all that great but still the watch looks to be in nice shape. These things are always a bit of a gamble but I think it is a fun watch to add to my budding vintage collection.


----------



## GUTuna

That_Turtle said:


> Seller's photo...
> 
> View attachment 6704338


Nice! I love me some O&W!


----------



## kingcardo

I saw it in a store, get home and I had to look on the internet: Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph White Dial 








Two weeks to arrive


----------



## Agent Sands

My Accutron arrived today:


----------



## thefatboy

Two arrivals today :

Timex Expedition








Seiko





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## globetrotta

kingcardo said:


> I saw it in a store, get home and I had to look on the internet: Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph White Dial
> View attachment 6718994
> 
> 
> Two weeks to arrive


Great looking watch with one major fault in design, in fact I think any watch/maker that designs a watch where the secondary dials over lap and obscure the numbers is ridiculous. It makes the numbers obsolete, and there is frankly no reason to do this simply reduce teh size of the dials as it detracts from the functionality and look of the watch IMO. This is great looking watch that could be even better, why some manufacturers can do designs with dials that do not obsucure and others seem to care less is beyond me.


----------



## phlebas

I had a Timex Camper with a worn strap that was a gift, but it's a little small, so I bought a new nylon strap and a cuff strap from the bay and combined the two:















I think it works.


----------



## mpreston

*SEIKO 6139-7050 JDM Speedtimer 21 Jewels *(October, 1972)

This eBay purchased arrived today from Japan. Very quick shipping and well packaged.
Unpacked it and the watched look as good as I was hoping. Mechanically the pushers seem good, reset is slightly off but that can be fix when its time for a rebuild. Wore it for a few hours and YIKES it gaining time like crazy. I think the movement might be magnetized since it gaining a couple minutes per hour. Doing some research about magnetism on the internet I found out if you place the watch above a compass and it will start to swing the needle. Testing indicates that it does indeed swing the compass. Other watches seem to have no effect, so I guess this one might have been zapped one too many times by xrays (or whatever) coming thru customs, etc.

The eBay seller has a 100% rating and reading thru his feedback he seems to have satisfied buyers. I guess I'll buy a de-magnetizer and see if that fixes the problem. If not I guess it needs to go off for regulation or worse a rebuild. Open the back case and the movement looked pristine, but I'm by no means an expert to determine that. I've watched so many of Spencer's videos of nightmare movements and this one looks nice clean with no grunge and nastiest, even the back seal looked good.

I know these things are always a gamble, especially when they come from overseas. With my luck maybe I should stay away from these vintage watches o| 

Anybody else ever have a watch get magnetized?


----------



## SteamJ

mpreston said:


> View attachment 6731706
> 
> 
> *SEIKO 6139-7050 JDM Speedtimer 21 Jewels *(October, 1972)
> 
> This eBay purchased arrived today from Japan. Very quick shipping and well packaged.
> Unpacked it and the watched look as good as I was hoping. Mechanically the pushers seem good, reset is slightly off but that can be fix when its time for a rebuild. Wore it for a few hours and YIKES it gaining time like crazy. I think the movement might be magnetized since it gaining a couple minutes per hour. Doing some research about magnetism on the internet I found out if you place the watch above a compass and it will start to swing the needle. Testing indicates that it does indeed swing the compass. Other watches seem to have no effect, so I guess this one might have been zapped one too many times by xrays (or whatever) coming thru customs, etc.
> 
> The eBay seller has a 100% rating and reading thru his feedback he seems to have satisfied buyers. I guess I'll buy a de-magnetizer and see if that fixes the problem. If not I guess it needs to go off for regulation or worse a rebuild. Open the back case and the movement looked pristine, but I'm by no means an expert to determine that. I've watched so many of Spencer's videos of nightmare movements and this one looks nice clean with no grunge and nastiest, even the back seal looked good.
> 
> I know these things are always a gamble, especially when they come from overseas. With my luck maybe I should stay away from these vintage watches o|
> 
> Anybody else ever have a watch get magnetized?


Nice piece. If you get it serviced then I'd highly recommend Spencer Klein. He only works on vintage Seikos and having him service one was the smoothest experience I've ever had with getting a watch serviced.


----------



## mpreston

Agreed, Spencer work is flawless. I've had two of my watches rebuilt by him last year and will use him in the future.


----------



## buldogge

The SRP641K1 arrived from The Watchery today...

The watch itself fits and sits just fine, but I really don't care for the OE rubber strap.

First I stuck it on a striped NATO I had laying around...but...I don't really like NATOs.

Right now it's sitting on the OE fabric strap from my Glycine Combat Sub, but I've got a black Hadley-Roma Cordura on the way.

Really don't know what strap to put on this thing...Maybe "sailcloth" with gold or white stitching...dunno.

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## fargelios

Arrived today


----------



## ARMADUK

Gog damn it the blast from the past Casio digi a168w that I am awating more than any watch before is still not here, 3rd day my post office have received it and is not able to deliver it dag nabbit!










PS: Ok, I am kinda overreacting here, it have been just 11 days from ordering in Singapore. My patience is as weak as Kylo Ren's.


----------



## heady91

Picked this lovely Rob Montana strap up here on WUS. Can't believe no one bought for $50. Absolute steal IMHO.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93

This Armida A7









And this Bonneto Cinturini 281









A diabolical combination


----------



## Mediocre

One that I have considered many, many times.....and it just seemed like the right time. I wanted a good "daily wear" watch for most any occasion


----------



## DSlocum

Arrived today


----------



## thejames1

heady91 said:


> Picked this lovely Rob Montana strap up here on WUS. Can't believe no one bought for $50. Absolute steal IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


For the Prototipo?

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## blowfish89

heady91 said:


> Picked this lovely Rob Montana strap up here on WUS. Can't believe no one bought for $50. Absolute steal IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I don't venture around f29 much nowadays but I saw that, great deal. Sadly, I didn't have a watch for it.


----------



## mpreston

*Seiko 6138-0040

*This vintage Bullhead (on the left) just arrived from the left coast to join my Bullhead reissue. Nice pair b-) and I was a little psyched to get this one.

So out of the box the watch looks OK, not perfect by far. There is a little ding in the bezel and other little cosmetic issues, but this was not suppose to be a shelf queen. The price was reasonable and the buyer had good feedback. The fact that it had been *"restored"* sealed the deal for me. A restore is easily 3-400 bucks on these old Seikos. So it was important to me that the watch be in good mechanical condition.

The Ebay listing title stated "*1970 Seiko Bullhead 6138-0040 Chronograph watch Completely Restored*". The US seller's description listed _"The watch is in near mint condition...the chronograph is fully functional & does reset properly"_ and _"The movement is in perfect running condition and was serviced about 6 months ago"_. He even boldly stated that _"*The watch is in near mint condition.*"_. The pictures were a bit sketchy but it sounded like a fair deal both ways. The watch arrived at noon today and looked to be acceptable cosmetic shape - I guess you could say it looks good at arms length. Mechanically. well that is were things kinda go south quickly.

I'm just going to say one thing. All that glitters is not gold. o|

If you are interested. I'll post something about this one later on, when I come off the ledge. If not here's the Cliff's Notes - *Caveat Emptor* :-(

Freakin' ebayers are really getting to me lately. I guess you expect to be treated the way you treat others. I try to be honest and forthright when I sell something. I'm thinking that expecting the same thing from other people just sets you up for disappointment.


----------



## SteamJ

mpreston said:


> View attachment 6756274
> 
> *Seiko 6138-0040
> 
> *This vintage Bullhead (on the left) just arrived from the left coast to join my Bullhead reissue. Nice pair b-) and I was a little psyched to get this one.
> 
> So out of the box the watch looks OK, not perfect by far. There is a little ding in the bezel and other little cosmetic issues, but this was not suppose to be a shelf queen. The price was reasonable and the buyer had good feedback. The fact that it had been *"restored"* sealed the deal for me. A restore is easily 3-400 bucks on these old Seikos. So it was important to me that the watch be in good mechanical condition.
> 
> The Ebay listing title stated "*1970 Seiko Bullhead 6138-0040 Chronograph watch Completely Restored*". The US seller's description listed _"The watch is in near mint condition...the chronograph is fully functional & does reset properly"_ and _"The movement is in perfect running condition and was serviced about 6 months ago"_. He even boldly stated that _"*The watch is in near mint condition.*"_. The pictures were a bit sketchy but it sounded like a fair deal both ways. The watch arrived at noon today and looked to be acceptable cosmetic shape - I guess you could say it looks good at arms length. Mechanically. well that is were things kinda go south quickly.
> 
> I'm just going to say one thing. All that glitters is not gold. o|
> 
> If you are interested. I'll post something about this one later on, when I come off the ledge. If not here's the Cliff's Notes - *Caveat Emptor* :-(
> 
> Freakin' ebayers are really getting to me lately. I guess you expect to be treated the way you treat others. I try to be honest and forthright when I sell something. I'm thinking that expecting the same thing from other people just sets you up for disappointment.


Ouch. Very curious to read the full story. A shame it wasn't what you expected though.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mpreston

SteamJ said:


> Ouch. Very curious to read the full story. A shame it wasn't what you expected though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Ouch is right. I'm waiting to hear back from the seller and hopefully it can be resolved amicable before I post anything more. I did find out that these old bullheads are real beauties in person and I'd really like to get another but it seems that there are so many unscrupulous folks out there looking for easy money.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## damo_t

I pledged my first Kickstarter project this year. Mid year delivery. Love the Bauhaus inspired look.

Link for any one who might be interested (no affiliation).
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/375767245/nereid-the-captains-marine-watch/description

Borrowed pic.









Then yesterday I jumped on a hulk inspired GMT from Tisell.

Borrowed pic.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

I'm on a buying spree.


----------



## cpl

mpreston said:


> View attachment 6756274
> 
> *Seiko 6138-0040
> *


*

Very disappointing. Send it back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk*


----------



## mpreston

cpl said:


> Very disappointing. Send it back.


I've put in for a refund request but the seller is being a bit elusive.


----------



## GUTuna

My quest for the funkiest of 1970s Seikos has led me to BidJDM...


----------



## eggnspoons

Its payday and I went BIG!!
This was the first watch I had in the early 90s, wish I had looked after it.....swapped it for half a pack of smokeso|


----------



## electricme

I have two in the mail right now... PATIENTLY WAITING UGG: (need some Pepsi Bezels)


----------



## goody2141

electricme said:


> I have two in the mail right now... PATIENTLY WAITING UGG: (need some Pepsi Bezels)


I need some Pepsi bezels too. There aren't enough variations out there. Great pick ups btw


----------



## John60169

That Steiny GMT is hot... b-)


----------



## electricme

John60169 said:


> That Steiny GMT is hot... b-)


THanks I am anxiously waiting for an update I know things can take a while coming from over seas.


----------



## ironborn

Picked it up today!


----------



## globetrotta

damo_t said:


> I pledged my first Kickstarter project this year. Mid year delivery. Love the Bauhaus inspired look.
> 
> Link for any one who might be interested (no affiliation).
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/375767245/nereid-the-captains-marine-watch/description
> 
> Thanks to you, I too joined the KS and got the Nereid Pacific wite enamel at AU$350 including shipping its fantastic price point. (Bottom watch)


----------



## wakemanna4

Just ordered this little guy. Should be here sometime next week.


----------



## damo_t

globetrotta said:


> damo_t said:
> 
> 
> 
> I pledged my first Kickstarter project this year. Mid year delivery. Love the Bauhaus inspired look.
> 
> Link for any one who might be interested (no affiliation).
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/375767245/nereid-the-captains-marine-watch/description
> 
> Thanks to you, I too joined the KS and got the Nereid Pacific wite enamel at AU$350 including shipping its fantastic price point. (Bottom watch)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I could spread the love.
> 
> Both white enamel dials look excellent IMHO.
> 
> Thanks to you too, because it looks like the project is closing in on the second stretch goal. Woo hoo!
Click to expand...


----------



## globetrotta

damo_t said:


> globetrotta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I could spread the love.
> 
> Both white enamel dials look excellent IMHO.
> 
> Thanks to you too, because it looks like the project is closing in on the second stretch goal. Woo hoo!
> 
> 
> 
> You deserve the thanks. Given we both live downunder the exchange rate being what it is, the price point for this is a massive attraction too. The originality and design are clearly aesthetically pleasing, but when you think what we now pay for any US dollar watch e.g. $500 is now somewhere around AU$725 plus a 3% bank commision we are essentially paying 50% more; cant believe the swing in just 2-3 years from parity. Add to that we are helping a local busines ergo the economy, its as they say a win win...and I hate that expression. Cheers again!
Click to expand...


----------



## sickondivers

THE FED EX GUY CAME TODAY!!! #BOREALIS #ScorpionFish


----------



## SteamJ

Right now my rule is very much at least 1 out before 1 in. Did that by selling 2. Now this is due to me on Monday. Brand new and unworn.


----------



## mannal

I like the adjustable perlons from CheapNatoStraps. Needed a few more:


----------



## djkay

Seiko SNZG17J1 and Bulova Accutron 2 Snorkel.









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## robcrotty

SteamJ said:


> Makes sense. The dial is likely a real dial from a vintage Seiko. The case could be from a Ricoh or HMT watch and the movement is TBD when you get it. It could be an actual Seiko movement but you'll have to open it up and see. These Franken-Seikos can be perfectly decent pieces though as long as you don't care that they're cobbled together.


Here's the inside of that watch from India.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

robcrotty said:


> Here's the inside of that watch from India.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad it has a real Seiko movement. The case is probably from another watch with a Seiko movement and dial. The most important thing is the movement is legit though.


----------



## robcrotty

SteamJ said:


> Glad it has a real Seiko movement. The case is probably from another watch with a Seiko movement and dial. The most important thing is the movement is legit though.


Definitely agree. May have to swap the case for something else.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

And:

Borrowed pictures



















mannal said:


> I like the adjustable perlons from CheapNatoStraps. Needed a few more:
> 
> View attachment 6778770


----------



## James_

G Shock Jason



And


----------



## Sarosto

I'm really, really excited about this.
A citizen "Bullhead" from 1974, my year of birth, so, birthday watch goal achieved!!!


----------



## SteamJ

Sarosto said:


> View attachment 6790450
> 
> 
> I'm really, really excited about this.
> A citizen "Bullhead" from 1974, my year of birth, so, birthday watch goal achieved!!!


Good choice. I had one of these and they're nice watches. I went with a Seiko Pogue for my 1974 BY watch.


----------



## Sarosto

SteamJ said:


> Good choice. I had one of these and they're nice watches. I went with a Seiko Pogue for my 1974 BY watch.


The Pogue was my first choice too, but i managed to get this for quite a low price and in my favourite color combination so....


----------



## James_

Jason should get a Jason.


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## EL_GEEk

GUTuna said:


> View attachment 6793130


This is weirdly cool. Very cool. Congrats

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna

EL_GEEk said:


> This is weirdly cool. Very cool. Congrats


Thanks! Yahoo Auctions Japan through BidJDM is a slippery slope for a man with a Seiko addiction.


----------



## Smithtime

Just pulled the trigger on a couple of more dressy pieces, a Sarb065 and a Frederique Constant Healey after seeing that one come up in the bargain thread, was looking for something to wear at my wedding this summer now I've got another dilemma - which one?!?


----------



## merl

Though it isn't an affordable but my last two were and this part of wus is my home I do post it here.
This one is incoming









And this strap for it









Very excited!


----------



## Appliance

Orient Producer


----------



## blowfish89

merl said:


> Though it isn't an affordable but my last two were and this part of wus is my home I do post it here.
> This one is incoming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this strap for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very excited!


Huge congrats - its the only Nomos I would buy!
Looks like that guy Jonathanp got to you!


----------



## blowfish89

Clockwork Synergy is my go-to place for women's straps - cheap and funky and nice enough and quick-release springbars.


----------



## merl

blowfish89 said:


> Huge congrats - its the only Nomos I would buy!
> Looks like that guy Jonathanp got to you!


Haha, yes he did  . Thanks!
I had the tangomat before but I like this model much better. No numerals and better lugs.


----------



## thejames1

Ok, now that is done, all Watchrecon alerts are now deleted

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## goody2141

^Very nice


----------



## EL_GEEk

thejames1 said:


> Ok, now that is done, all Watchrecon alerts are now deleted
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


Dang, it was you! Congrats. Well done man, it's an awesome piece.

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow Me on IG: 
https://www.instagram.com/el_geek/


----------



## thejames1

EL_GEEk said:


> Dang, it was you! Congrats. Well done man, it's an awesome piece.
> 
> "Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"
> 
> Follow Me on IG:
> https://www.instagram.com/el_geek/


Thanks! I definitely stopped what I was doing when the alert came it, and jumped on this one! 
Now to figure out which watch is getting axed to make room.

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## EunosFD

Ordered this Ironman a few days ago. Needed a new workout watch and the price was right.


----------



## whoa

blowfish89 said:


> Clockwork Synergy is my go-to place for women's straps - cheap and funky and nice enough and quick-release springbars.


Didn't know you where a woman 😎

-whoa-


----------



## James_

Inox received. Very impressed. Maybe I shouldn't sell it :s


----------



## Quicksilver

thejames1 said:


> Ok, now that is done, all Watchrecon alerts are now deleted
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


Good Lord Man! Stop your killing me. 
But congrats nonetheless.


----------



## thejames1

quicksilver7 said:


> Good Lord Man! Stop your killing me.
> But congrats nonetheless.


I know. This was the one that started my recent Halios kick. If the Bluering is moving, I'll get with you first!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## EL_GEEk

I have Sinned! Thanks to @Bradjhomes I will have this beauty soon. Can't wait

Pic from the Inetrwebs


----------



## ironborn

EL_GEEk said:


> I have Sinned! Thanks to @Bradjhomes I will have this beauty soon. Can't wait
> 
> Pic from the Inetrwebs
> View attachment 6806226


You guys should start the brotherhood of the travelling Sinn!


----------



## Bradjhomes

EL_GEEk said:


> I have Sinned! Thanks to @Bradjhomes I will have this beauty soon. Can't wait
> 
> Pic from the Inetrwebs
> View attachment 6806226


Posted exactly 3 seconds after the funds landed in my PayPal account!


----------



## SteamJ

EL_GEEk said:


> I have Sinned! Thanks to @Bradjhomes I will have this beauty soon. Can't wait
> 
> Pic from the Inetrwebs
> View attachment 6806226


Wow, awesome piece. Brad ends up spreading his Sinns all over the world.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

So Brad is the original Sinn?


----------



## DrVenkman

I'm interested to see brad's next move. I've noticed a little sell off. Grail incoming?


----------



## Bradjhomes

DrVenkman said:


> I'm interested to see brad's next move. I've noticed a little sell off. Grail incoming?


No grail, but something a little more expensive than I usually feel comfortable sharing in f71 though. 'Tis another Sinn and one I've had my eye on since it was released last year.


----------



## goody2141

Bradjhomes said:


> EL_GEEk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have Sinned! Thanks to @Bradjhomes I will have this beauty soon. Can't wait
> 
> Pic from the Inetrwebs
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6806226&d=1453736374"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> 
> 
> Posted exactly 3 seconds after the funds landed in my PayPal account!
Click to expand...

Haha.

Why did you let it go?


----------



## Bradjhomes

goody2141 said:


> Haha.
> 
> Why did you let it go?


Why do I do any of the things I do?

Serious question.


----------



## blowfish89

Bradjhomes said:


> No grail, but something a little more expensive than I usually feel comfortable sharing in f71 though. 'Tis another Sinn and one I've had my eye on since it was released last year.


Sounds like a T2B , hope you got it on the bracelet.


----------



## Bradjhomes

blowfish89 said:


> Sounds like a T2B , hope you got it on the bracelet.


Ding, ding, ding!


----------



## goody2141

Bradjhomes said:


> blowfish89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a T2B , hope you got it on the bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> Ding, ding, ding!
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6807858&d=1453744716"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
Click to expand...

Very nice. Worth the trade off...IDK. Both are great.

It's alright. Ive sold a ton of rare pieces that I will likely never find again, and I really never know why I do it.


----------



## goody2141

New straps incoming

Two from vlad, who I highly recommend 


And one 18mm and one 20mm cork


All straps will get the rally treatment. One cork will try a perforated rally and the other will try a 3 hole rally


----------



## thejames1

EL_GEEk said:


> I have Sinned! Thanks to @Bradjhomes I will have this beauty soon. Can't wait
> 
> Pic from the Inetrwebs
> View attachment 6806226


You got a blue dialed watch itch scratched! This is a great looking one!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Bradjhomes said:


> Posted exactly 3 seconds after the funds landed in my PayPal account!


----------



## SteamJ

BlackrazorNZ said:


>


I'm so adding this image to my signature.


----------



## thejames1

Bradjhomes said:


> Why do I do any of the things I do?
> 
> Serious question.


I blame the internet and specifically WRUW threads on my irresponsible watch actions 

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## blowfish89

BlackrazorNZ said:


>


I remember being dished this out in the CW forum. Also going on sig.


----------



## EL_GEEk

thejames1 said:


> You got a blue dialed watch itch scratched! This is a great looking one!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


That itch is the insatiable  But this will be an awesome addition to my other Blues.

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow Me on IG: 
https://www.instagram.com/el_geek/


----------



## James_

Think I should use that flipper pic too.

Jason arrived


----------



## dhdimitrov

Hi guys, couldn't contain myself and ordered this one:


----------



## DSlocum

This just arrived, two days early.


----------



## Jitzz

Purchased from thewatchery after seeing promotion at heads up thread.. Was not sure how befrugal works but at $289.. This is awesome..

Hard to photograph though in night.. So Apologies for bad quality pic


----------



## wakemanna4

Just ordered this one as a wedding/birthday/promotion present to myself.


----------



## mpreston

Not a watch...but watch related.








*Mulitfunction Timegrapher*

Since shifting my focus to vintage watches I thought that this might give me some insight into how a watch is performing and how existing watch are regulated.
I'm a complete noob about what exactly everything means on the display, but I've been doing some research and watching uTube videos to gain a bit of knowledge. Worst case I get to see the rate of time +/- seconds/day.

For grins I tested all my automatics on the timergrapher and most new (modern) watches are are running +/- 10 s/d with minimal beat error - the worst one I tested is a vintage 6139 that looses 2min-20sec a day.

I'll keep reading and learning how to decipher what everything means to help make informed decisions about the condition of a watch.


----------



## heady91

Finally manage to snatch one from eBay



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## no-fi

I should be banned from browsing watches when drinking. After polishing off several glasses of wine last night, I pulled the trigger on a Seiko SNZH55 and a sunburst FFF dial from Dagaz. I guess my watchmaker is going to take even more of my money because I have no idea how to put it together.

But... it's going to look great.








(Googled pic)

Now I'd better get flipping to make up for the un-budgeted expense - and the bunch of flowers I now owe my partner...


----------



## lxnastynotch93

no-fi said:


> I should be banned from browsing watches when drinking.


This x1000000.

My latest beer fueled purchase that I absolutely do not need:

Citizen Eco-Drive 8475-26E


----------



## blowfish89

mpreston said:


> Not a watch...but watch related.
> 
> View attachment 6822522
> 
> *Mulitfunction Timegrapher*
> 
> Since shifting my focus to vintage watches I thought that this might give me some insight into how a watch is performing and how existing watch are regulated.
> I'm a complete noob about what exactly everything means on the display, but I've been doing some research and watching uTube videos to gain a bit of knowledge. Worst case I get to see the rate of time +/- seconds/day.
> 
> For grins I tested all my automatics on the timergrapher and most new (modern) watches are are running +/- 10 s/d with minimal beat error - the worst one I tested is a vintage 6139 that looses 2min-20sec a day.
> 
> I'll keep reading and learning how to decipher what everything means to help make informed decisions about the condition of a watch.


Great. A strong amplitude is the most important thing. My vintage Sub keeps worse time on the wrist in actual use than what the timegrapher shows, so I don't really trust the timekeeping.


----------



## anabuki

_not forgotten about the_
_contribution made by Poles to breakingEnigma._


----------



## Bdk

Should arrive by the end of the week... Lum-tec M72s 40mm


----------



## no-fi

lxnastynotch93 said:


> This x1000000.
> 
> My latest beer fueled purchase that I absolutely do not need:
> 
> Citizen Eco-Drive 8475-26E


Well, the beer didn't give you beer goggles, fortunately. That's a very handsome watch. Enjoy!


----------



## mannal

I have one of these. Hours of entertainment.



mpreston said:


> Not a watch...but watch related.
> 
> View attachment 6822522
> 
> *Mulitfunction Timegrapher*
> 
> Since shifting my focus to vintage watches I thought that this might give me some insight into how a watch is performing and how existing watch are regulated.
> I'm a complete noob about what exactly everything means on the display, but I've been doing some research and watching uTube videos to gain a bit of knowledge. Worst case I get to see the rate of time +/- seconds/day.
> 
> For grins I tested all my automatics on the timergrapher and most new (modern) watches are are running +/- 10 s/d with minimal beat error - the worst one I tested is a vintage 6139 that looses 2min-20sec a day.
> 
> I'll keep reading and learning how to decipher what everything means to help make informed decisions about the condition of a watch.


----------



## ironborn

This came on friday but I forgot to let you guys know!


----------



## drgnclwk

This came in recently and I was caught at work wearing the new citizen when the power went out.


----------



## Oilers Fan

Struck up a trade deal and should have this incoming. (Owners pic)


----------



## Uk_browning

This addiction is taking hold!


----------



## Rocco

Just picked up a minty T2N395 from eBay. Gotta scratch that cushion case itch. Now, which rally strap to buy...


----------



## ARMADUK

Wanted kinda dress watch with white dial with blue hands (and not Rodina) so ordered this


----------



## goody2141

Rocco said:


> Just picked up a minty T2N395 from eBay. Gotta scratch that cushion case itch. Now, which rally strap to buy...
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6836090&d=1453926492"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Be aware that these are a little small. Has 18mm lug width. I don't really like too many mass produced rally straps. The gt3 buffalo ones aren't too bad on ebay.

Otherwise look in to getting a tropic strap

http://m.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-TROPI...NEW-OLD-STOCK-UNUSED-/201456111710?nav=SEARCH

http://m.ebay.com/itm/TROPIC-Type-S...WATCH-BAND-18mm-BV-1-/281383375839?nav=SEARCH

The straps I personally like either cost as much or more than that watch.

If you have a leather hole punch, you can buy the strap you like and punch the rally hole patter you prefer. That's what I do.


----------



## blowfish89

whoa said:


> Didn't know you where a woman 
> 
> -whoa-


Here, got my nails done.


----------



## whoa

blowfish89 said:


> Here, got my nails done.


So pretty!

-whoa-


----------



## gremlin-kin

This arrived yesterday. Not a big deal, but this SNK809 became my first automatic watch.


----------



## Rocco

goody2141 said:


> Be aware that these are a little small. Has 18mm lug width. I don't really like too many mass produced rally straps. The gt3 buffalo ones aren't too bad on ebay.
> 
> Otherwise look in to getting a tropic strap
> 
> Vintage Tropic Style 18mm Size Rubber Diver Watch Band New Old Stock Unused | eBay
> 
> Tropic Type Stylecraft 60&apos;s Waterproof NOS Dive Watch Band 18mm BV 1 | eBay
> 
> The straps I personally like either cost as much or more than that watch.
> 
> If you have a leather hole punch, you can buy the strap you like and punch the rally hole patter you prefer. That's what I do.


I have heard they are small, so I am a little apprehensive, but I like my SNK809 on my 7.5" wrist, so I figured this would be okay.

I have come across those buffalo gt straps, and they are near the top of the list. Thanks for the suggestion on the tropic straps, but I'm not a fan of rubber straps.

Now, the leather punch idea I have thought about extensively over the last year. That might be a winter project for me...


----------



## goody2141

Rocco said:


> goody2141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be aware that these are a little small. Has 18mm lug width. I don't really like too many mass produced rally straps. The gt3 buffalo ones aren't too bad on ebay.
> 
> Otherwise look in to getting a tropic strap
> 
> Vintage Tropic Style 18mm Size Rubber Diver Watch Band New Old Stock Unused | eBay
> 
> Tropic Type Stylecraft 60&apos;s Waterproof NOS Dive Watch Band 18mm BV 1 | eBay
> 
> The straps I personally like either cost as much or more than that watch.
> 
> If you have a leather hole punch, you can buy the strap you like and punch the rally hole patter you prefer. That's what I do.
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard they are small, so I am a little apprehensive, but I like my SNK809 on my 7.5" wrist, so I figured this would be okay.
> 
> I have come across those buffalo gt straps, and they are near the top of the list. Thanks for the suggestion on the tropic straps, but I'm not a fan of rubber straps.
> 
> Now, the leather punch idea I have thought about extensively over the last year. That might be a winter project for me...
Click to expand...

Here is my old one, on a thin rally (maybe sectime rider). It wasn't my favorite strap. I would have preferred something a little thicker. I had it when all of my watches were a little bigger. I would probably enjoy the size of it now that I have settled in to a little smaller size preference.


----------



## Rocco

goody2141 said:


> Here is my old one, on a thin rally (maybe sectime rider). It wasn't my favorite strap. I would have preferred something a little thicker. I had it when all of my watches were a little bigger. I would probably enjoy the size of it now that I have settled in to a little smaller size preference.


That looks good on your wrist :thumbup: I almost pulled the trigger on the orange colorway, since I was getting impatient waiting around for a blue one to pop up.

I'm definitely going to wait until I have the watch in hand before ordering a strap so I can get a sense for the best thickness that will go with it. It'll probably live on a navy and grey stripe NATO for the time being.


----------



## anabuki

anabuki said:


> _not forgotten about the_
> _contribution made by Poles to breakingEnigma._
> 
> View attachment 6825290


GOTCHA!

































Thank you MrMr: Marian Rejewski, Jerzy Różycki,HenrykZygalski
and G. Gerlach!


----------



## mpreston

I've got this one coming from a WUS member.


----------



## eggnspoons

eggnspoons said:


> Its payday and I went BIG!!
> This was the first watch I had in the early 90s, wish I had looked after it.....swapped it for half a pack of smokeso|


It is here and soooo much better than I remember....... now absolutely NO TRADES


----------



## sickondivers

Wow. My incoming is completely OUT OF CONTROL right now......Seriously. Amex will be sending a hit man out for me next month. This is an illness












#SteinhartOVM2.0 #BonettoCinturiniRubber #Ocean7 #Borealis


----------



## GuessWho

Continuing on my military/quartz watch kick.

Just ordered a 1989 CWC G10!














Perhaps I am most interested in the movement in this watch. The ETA 955.122 is a very quality quartz movement, it even has 7 jewels!


----------



## mannal

Two new arrivals.



































mannal said:


> And:
> 
> Borrowed pictures
> 
> View attachment 6786178
> 
> 
> View attachment 6786186


----------



## rscaletta

OK... This is new to me... I ordered this...








Plus these:















Will update once i get them patched together!


----------



## CamM77

I feel the need to formally complain about Reno...

After having posted this "abomination" for the last couple of days in the WRUW threads, Reno has single-handedly compelled me to hunt this watch down via Google and discover not only that it was available as a VAT exempt purchase, but to make matters even worse, there was also a 10% discount available from a vendor who even had the gall (or should that be "Gaul") to ship to Australia for free! The end result is that I've been forced to pull the trigger on a timepiece I'm certain I'll hate.

Thanks for nothing, Reno!! ;-)



Reno said:


>


----------



## GUTuna

After waiting for the right one to come up for sale, an Orient Star Somès in black.


----------



## Jonathan Sebastian

That look sharp!! Nice piece!!


----------



## sickondivers

sickondivers said:


> Wow. My incoming is completely OUT OF CONTROL right now......Seriously. Amex will be sending a hit man out for me next month. This is an illness
> View attachment 6855354
> View attachment 6855362
> #SteinhartOVM2.0 #BonettoCinturiniRubber #Ocean7 #Borealis
> View attachment 6855370
> View attachment 6855378
> View attachment 6855386
> [/QUOTE
> Aight Fellas , the Ocean7 Meteor Titanium arrived!!


----------



## sickondivers

It's Here!!


----------



## sickondivers




----------



## sickondivers




----------



## sickondivers

Aight Fellas,

My Ocean7 Meteor Titanium 'Orange' new old stock direct from Ocean7 #Classic#BadMoFo #Stealth #OrangeBaby


 Black DLC Coated Titanium
 Swiss Made
 Swiss Automatic Movement
 44mm diameter
 24mm lug spacing
 15mm height
 Swiss Super Luminova
 Domed Sapphire Crystal with Inside AR Coating
 Sapphire Display Back
 Black Sport Strap with Steel Buckle
 Water Resistance - 100m/300ft


----------



## lxnastynotch93

I'm ecstatic.


----------



## Barn0081

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I'm ecstatic.


wow, i think the last owner thought they were wearing a G-Shock.

Scandalous treatment for such a lovely piece <|


----------



## DSlocum

From the Bargains thread, I ordered this $89 Recraft and it arrived today (Love Amazon Prime!). It is more of a gunmetal gray than black, but I like it!


----------



## lxnastynotch93

Barn0081 said:


> wow, i think the last owner thought they were wearing a G-Shock.
> 
> Scandalous treatment for such a lovely piece <|


I mean it's a 44 year old sports watch so I don't expect perfection.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

My first Eco Drive


----------



## thejames1

If you were interested in a blue puck:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-halios-puck-2836298.html#post25265418
I know of another blue one and DLC one that is coming up for sale, PM if interested and I can put you in contact with the seller (not me!).



EL_GEEk said:


> Dang, it was you! Congrats. Well done man, it's an awesome piece.
> 
> "Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"
> 
> Follow Me on IG:
> https://www.instagram.com/el_geek/


----------



## blowfish89

Clockwork Synergy straps are here.


----------



## globetrotta

Ocean 7

So what's the movement it does not say? Great price US$449...down under thats AU$700...thinking about the vintage assuming its lumed....


----------



## ScootingCat

Incoming:
Casio G-Shock DW5600E-1V


----------



## Gazza74

Did a little strap buying this weekend.

Rios Vintage in Old Brown for (I hope) the Pan Europ








Rios Samara (Russian leather) for the Cocktail Time








Clockwork Synergy Rally for the Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage Chrono


----------



## Keithcozz

DSlocum said:


> From the Bargains thread, I ordered this $89 Recraft and it arrived today (Love Amazon Prime!). It is more of a gunmetal gray than black, but I like it!


Yeah, the "Recraft" series is coming down in price. I saw one today that was priced at $89.99. I'm gonna have to pick one up.

On another subject...How can a dude so scary-looking be as nice a guy as you seem to be?
You are a baffling, walking contradiction...please don't hurt me


----------



## Keithcozz

Thanks to a thread that I found right here on WUS, I just purchased this...








...yup, it is a STUHRLING (which is, I believe, WIS code-speak for "exorcism").
It was just too pretty to say "no" to. And the quartz movement is by Miyota, so that's nice.

I bought it even though it is a comical 47mm.

I love the look and the SS bracelet is solid.

Stay tuned, as I am almost sure that my next episode will be titled "47 motherf*c*ing mm? I'm an idiot!"


----------



## jamesGee

*ignore this post, I'm bad at using this forum on my phone*


----------



## jamesGee

blowfish89 said:


> Clockwork Synergy straps are here.


What's the quality like on them? I'm considering ordering several types of straps from CS, and the funky coloured croco leathers were on the list.


----------



## DSlocum

Keithcozz said:


> Yeah, the "Recraft" series is coming down in price. I saw one today that was priced at $89.99. I'm gonna have to pick one up.
> 
> On another subject...How can a dude so scary-looking be as nice a guy as you seem to be?
> You are a baffling, walking contradiction...please don't hurt me


It is BECAUSE I am uglier than sin that I can afford to be nice. :-d:-d


----------



## SteamJ

My one planned purchase for 2016 has been made.


----------



## thejames1

SteamJ said:


> My one planned purchase for 2016 has been made.
> 
> View attachment 6899226


Got one also. This with a blue dial









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Quicksilver

SteamJ said:


> My one planned purchase for 2016 has been made.
> 
> View attachment 6899226


Congrats guys. The lug 2 lug kills it for me but looking forward to your impressions


----------



## EL_GEEk

Quicksilver said:


> Congrats guys. The lug 2 lug kills it for me but looking forward to your impressions


Same here.

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow Me on IG: 
https://www.instagram.com/el_geek/


----------



## tincob

Add me to the list. I really like their designs and their price point. 

I don't know how many times I almost pulled the trigger on the Branco or the blue Explorer II. The l-t-l kills it for me.


----------



## SteamJ

Quicksilver said:


> Congrats guys. The lug 2 lug kills it for me but looking forward to your impressions


It's borderline for me but it's a watch I've been looking forward to (and the only one I planned for this year) so we'll see. At $289 it was worth the risk.


----------



## thejames1

Quicksilver said:


> Congrats guys. The lug 2 lug kills it for me but looking forward to your impressions





EL_GEEk said:


> Same here.
> 
> "Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"
> 
> Follow Me on IG:
> https://www.instagram.com/el_geek/


I figured if the original Helson Skindiver works for me, then the Aegis should be ok. About the same L to L.









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## timwilso

SteamJ said:


> My one planned purchase for 2016 has been made.
> 
> View attachment 6899226


Thanks for sharing. Just introduced to this brand. Looks awesome.


----------



## Ukal

SteamJ said:


> My one planned purchase for 2016 has been made.
> 
> View attachment 6899226


I've just got myself one too. Blue handset.

If the Explorer is anything to go by it'll be a great watch.


----------



## Quicksilver

thejames1 said:


> I figured if the original Helson Skindiver works for me, then the Aegis should be ok. About the same L to L.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


True. I'm going to guess your wrist is 7" or above and you wear your watch well above the wrist bone. I have neither of those attributes. 
It looks good though and I may grab one off the sales forum someday but going to wait until they hit the real world and see pics. If they sell out then that's ok.


----------



## Rebel87

Just got my Timex Waterbury. Came with a metal band but put this vintage leather one on. I was hoping for more of a Edmund Hillary look. It is a little bit easier on the pocket than a true Explorer.


----------



## aaronmd

After watching, and watching and watching pulled the trigger on the format 4 with titanium bracelet


----------



## Hughes.

My plan in getting a smart watch for Christmas was that being able to change faces at will would stop me impulse buying watches every few weeks... guess how that worked out. In totally unrelated news, I just pulled the trigger on a Casio EF-503! (just shoot me)


----------



## Bradjhomes

Just got a bunch of straps incoming


----------



## brboot

Incoming from Japan!

Technos Speedmaster


----------



## merl

This strap for my speedy....the long 11 weeks wait begins


----------



## SK75

Got this 
*Seiko 5 Sports Analog Automatic Edelstahl SNZH53K1*

in the mail a few days ago.

























Very happy with it so far!


----------



## Bradjhomes

merl said:


> This strap for my speedy....the long 11 weeks wait begins


I didn't realise the lead times were so long, but that IS a great looking strap.


----------



## merl

Bradjhomes said:


> I didn't realise the lead times were so long, but that IS a great looking strap.


Thanks Brad, last year it was even 15 weeks for some time. I almost choose another strap because of the lead times but this one is just perfect so I will just have to wait


----------



## thejames1

Should be in the mail soon - some canvas straps from Patrik over at Clover Straps








Tried to get some canvas straps from the other canvas guys, but gave up on that order after waiting 7 months. Big hopes for these, as Patrik is great to work with!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## marty491

Scuba Dude just shipped from Meranom:


----------



## Reddington

First time poster, long time lurker.

Here the Vintage Hamilton I'm waiting for&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## GUTuna

Reddington said:


> First time poster, long time lurker.
> 
> Here the Vintage Hamilton I'm waiting for&#55357;&#56833;
> View attachment 6933066


Well that is a beautiful way to introduce yourself! Welcome!


----------



## SteamJ

Reddington said:


> First time poster, long time lurker.
> 
> Here the Vintage Hamilton I'm waiting for&#55357;&#56833;
> View attachment 6933066


Wow that Hamilton is sweet!

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## Redback

I wanted to buy something really cheap but hopefully tough so I don't have to worry about it when at work on building sites.
Found the Skmei 1134. Got the blue one on special for USD$6.36 at DealsMachine. It's a homage to the classic Casio DW5600E.


----------



## CamM77

Reddington said:


> First time poster, long time lurker.
> 
> Here the Vintage Hamilton I'm waiting for&#55357;&#56833;
> View attachment 6933066


Welcome! Great piece there!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

NEW






Bernhardt Globemaster GMT 2.0


----------



## EL_GEEk

Reddington said:


> First time poster, long time lurker.
> 
> Here the Vintage Hamilton I'm waiting for&#55357;&#56833;
> View attachment 6933066


You sir, have done your homework. Welcome and congrats on a great piece.

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow Me on IG: 
https://www.instagram.com/el_geek/


----------



## Quicksilver

Gonna give this one a whirl


----------



## saltddirk

Most of the vintage watches are missing some part of the lume on the hands, this one is taking it to an extreme, skeleton hands! 
Never done something like this before, but it was cheap enough to try my hand at reluming.









While in a hitting-the-bid-now-button mode this seemed to be something fun to own, if not very practical or valuable

















D


----------



## bvc2005

I'd marry that!


Quicksilver said:


> Gonna give this one a whirl
> View attachment 6941913


----------



## Reddington

Thank you everyone for the warm welcomes! 

I look forward to seeing what new pieces join your arsenals.


----------



## Imbiton

happy search is over with pucks. in fact, overdosed.


----------



## globetrotta

Reddington said:


> First time poster, long time lurker.
> 
> Here the Vintage Hamilton I'm waiting for?
> View attachment 6933066


I have gotten over the whole chronograph style watch - well I thought I had...holy wow that is a fine watch - I am exceedingly jealous. Exceptional taste and if you can post some details about it...sizing, model movement if you can cheers. Well done and congrats!


----------



## thejames1

Imbiton said:


> happy search is over with pucks. in fact, overdosed.


Did you get all three at once? ! I just got a blue one last week. Good stuff here, congrats!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## CamM77

Ok, I'm just a little bit excited now...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damo_t

merl said:


> This strap for my speedy....the long 11 weeks wait begins


Beautiful strap choice!

I couldn't wait that long and pulled the trigger on this from B and R Bands.


----------



## damo_t

My Tisell GMT arrived and am very happy with it.

The Ticino Sea Viper was an unplanned acquisition.


----------



## Imbiton

you must one of the very few other blue puck acquisitors out there. I think I have only seen three for sale and the blue puck is usually sold within the hour. I did not get them all at once. First got the Black SS 6 months ago, then the DLC 3 months ago, and now this blue one. I did have a blue one that a family member begged to to buy it off my wrist so i am lucky I found another. Unless Halios comes out with another run or a smaller version of the puck with swiss movement, these will become more rare. personally, i have never seen a watch like this before. Congrats again of being part of a selective group of blue puc owners


----------



## Imbiton

you must one of the very few other blue puck acquisitors out there. I think I have only seen three for sale and the blue puck is usually sold within the hour. I did not get them all at once. First got the Black SS 6 months ago, then the DLC 3 months ago, and now this blue one. I did have a blue one that a family member begged to to buy it off my wrist so i am lucky I found another. Unless Halios comes out with another run or a smaller version of the puck with swiss movement, these will become more rare. personally, i have never seen a watch like this before. Congrats again of being part of a selective group of blue puc owners


----------



## merl

damo_t said:


> Beautiful strap choice!
> 
> I couldn't wait that long and pulled the trigger on this from B and R Bands.


Thanks, nice one. Also looked at that one but the Heuerville has something about it that makes me want to wait


----------



## sledgod

mannal said:


> Two new arrivals.
> 
> View attachment 6860490
> 
> 
> View attachment 6860506
> 
> 
> View attachment 6860514
> 
> 
> View attachment 6860546


How much and where do I get the Mickey watch??

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## sledgod




----------



## goody2141

Merl great choice. The cognac B&R is another I want. However, it's hard to justify the price of the straps when I can get an equally good looking strap for a third of the price.

So, don't necessarily have this incoming just yet, but I have put money down on it and is on layaway for me to finish paying on in the near future. Been searching for months

Seiko Bullhead


----------



## houser52

Since I couldn't find a Seiko SBCA001, I ordered it's cousin this morning, the Seiko made Alba APBT211.


----------



## 59yukon01

Not sure the 775 would have been my first choice, but for the price I got it for I'll see if it grows on me. Landing Saturday.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Gigandet Speed Timer G7-008 (picture from Internet)


----------



## thejames1

Imbiton said:


> you must one of the very few other blue puck acquisitors out there. I think I have only seen three for sale and the blue puck is usually sold within the hour. I did not get them all at once. First got the Black SS 6 months ago, then the DLC 3 months ago, and now this blue one. I did have a blue one that a family member begged to to buy it off my wrist so i am lucky I found another. Unless Halios comes out with another run or a smaller version of the puck with swiss movement, these will become more rare. personally, i have never seen a watch like this before. Congrats again of being part of a selective group of blue puc owners


Yep, I got one of those three!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## mannal

sledgod said:


> How much and where do I get the Mickey watch??
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


Amazon.com for $11

Sent via Taptalk


----------



## Reddington

globetrotta said:


> I have gotten over the whole chronograph style watch - well I thought I had...holy wow that is a fine watch - I am exceedingly jealous. Exceptional taste and if you can post some details about it...sizing, model movement if you can cheers. Well done and congrats!


Thank you glad you appreciate it.

Its ref 9446. (L.L. Bean edition without the logo)
movement: Valjoux 7750


----------



## tygrysastyl

Hi all,

I've seen this post before when many of my watches arrived, but today I've decided to update on the watches I recently got. Pictures are from Internet, I'll update this thread once they arrive.

So this one will arrive first. Seiko SKX009J on oyster bracelet. My old 1960s diver runs really slow now. I don't want to get it sorted and also wanted the Pepsi version. I went for full Japanese manufacturing to give it bit more uniqueness (took me some time to find new at a good price). Should arrive on Monday.









Next one is a birthday gift from my girlfriend, great stuff! 1970s Russian Molnija pocket watch converted to wrist watch. I just absolutely love the conversion, great lugs, 24mm size. I think the font and minimalistic design of face is absolutely fantastic. Can't wait for it to arrive.









Thanks for watching.


----------



## Gisae

I was trying to cut back, but I failed miserably









Baltic shield









Kosmonauta









SRP315









Mako XL

Which will bring my "6 watches max" collection up to 11


----------



## mannal

My boys love the $11 ($4.93 after credit) Mickey watch I go the other week. Thanks to the Heads Up! thread, I now have a Mickey diver arriving tomorrow. Looking forward to the upcoming Mickey watch flash-mob 









This one is still ticking as expected.


----------



## SteamJ

Gisae said:


> I was trying to cut back, but I failed miserably
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baltic shield
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Awesome group but that Baltic Shield is definitely on my want list. I'd love to see a review of it.


----------



## Watch Obsessive

Finally ordered one of these from Seiya Japan after a couple of years of flirting. Will be replacing the Seiko 5 SNXJ89 I returned a couple of months ago.

Seiko SARB035 (borrowed pic)










Looking forward to adding it to the collection. It will be my first new purchase in 18 months. The trouble is I've got no slots left in my watch boxes so that's another thing that needs addressing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arsenic

Got a PVD Super Engineer Bracelet on the way. I think it'll go great on my Zelos Bronze Eagle


----------



## maxixix

No more bargain hunting.........(this year at least I HOPE).


----------



## Barn0081

arsenic said:


> Got a PVD Super Engineer Bracelet on the way. I think it'll go great on my Zelos Bronze Eagle


has your Eagle arrived yet? mines due on friday.


----------



## Barn0081

[


----------



## chrisduncan72

Swatch Sistem 51









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arsenic

Barn0081 said:


> has your Eagle arrived yet? mines due on friday.


Yeah man, it's here.


----------



## brboot

Came in the mail yesterday!

Very nice for the price.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubbalouie

I have this one coming for my F71 Bundeswehr.



I have this one coming for my Vintage Moray.



I was fortunate to snag this one from the Sales forum.


----------



## Quicksilver

With the exchange rate I have decided to go more Affordable this year.


----------



## Barn0081

arsenic said:


> Yeah man, it's here.


Great, how's the build quality,I've never owned a Zelos before?


----------



## arsenic

I like the watch, I have no complaints.


----------



## mannal

Ordered Friday evening, at my door Sunday afternoon. I have not given it a good once- over but it looks and feels decent.


----------



## timefan44

Pulled the trigger on the Autodromo Group B white! Really looking forward to getting it.


----------



## globetrotta

Call it an impromptu celebratory Broncos victory gift pour moi! Got a good price US$240 brand new in my mind that's a great price for a mechanical watch with sapphire and eta movement. Been 35 years since my last Hamilton this one will be a replacement for the daily wearer - cannot wait neither can my Watchgecko Bond NATO - here's to a happy marriage.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

Got this Pobeda Glasnost on Ebay from a seller in Ukriane.


----------



## CamM77

This Yonger & Bresson "Cheverny" arrived for me in today's mail courtesy of some super quick delivery from France. Very happy with it!! C'est un coup de foudre


----------



## tygrysastyl

Hi there,

So FedEx delivered accurately. Trip from Singapore to UK in less than 3 working days. Watch brand new, boxed with manual and warranty card. Everything went exactly as expected. I'm very happy with purchase and very happy that my old Seiko SKX007KJ was replaced by this SKX009J on oyster bracelet. Beautiful watch, quality is great. I'm checking for accuracy now.

















Thanks for watching.


----------



## brahman

Seiko SNK803 inspired by the devilish "Heads up I saw a bargain" thread. Might arrive today!


----------



## DSlocum

Ready for the Mickeypocolypse.


----------



## GuessWho

Military madness continues, this time it's a Pulsar issued by the British MOD. Similar to the CWC, but with a Seiko movement and Lume.







Got this one from another Canadian member on here


----------



## brahman

brahman said:


> Seiko SNK803 inspired by the devilish "Heads up I saw a bargain" thread. Might arrive today!


It arrived! Was planning to mod it right away but now I think I'll keep it as is for a while. I'm digging the cream dial more than I thought I would.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

This arrived today from our own SteamJ. I wish the watch was larger because it is such a unique design and well executed. The flat slab design helps but it's still a little small for my taste so it will be heading back on the market. I'm glad to see the Borealis quality though because I have a Piranha on my radar. Hoping the quality stretches across both their brands.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

I have an Orient Star Classic stuck at the local DHL sort facility. If it was stuck in customs at a port, I'd understand but it's in town about less than 2 miles away. There's been a hold on the package for a few days while the CS representative claims there is no hold. Sigh.


----------



## arsenic

I hate it when you're expecting something and it's at a local facility for a week for no reason. That's happened with mod parts from Yobokies and Dagaz.


Mr. James Duffy said:


> I have an Orient Star Classic stuck at the local DHL sort facility. If it was stuck in customs at a port, I'd understand but it's in town about less than 2 miles away. There's been a hold on the package for a few days while the CS representative claims there is no hold. Sigh.


----------



## WorthTheWrist

From TungChoyWatch, a grayish blue shark leather strap with blue stitching, for my blue-dial Edox Hydro-Sub.

Hoping this:









... plus this:









... equals bliss.


----------



## Gazza74

Super excited by this one. While both were beautiful watches, both my holiday purchases weren't what I really wanted. So both the Artix GT and the CW Slimline are gone, and this should be in the mail as of today thanks to forum sponsor Topper Jewellers.


----------



## mpreston

This EULIT Racing strap arrived today for my 70s Seiko from Holbens today. I think it compliments the watch perfectly. The quality of leather is top notch and I think I'm going to order one in yellow for my Vratslavia Heritage Chrono next.


----------



## arsenic

I have this black and beige striped NATO coming for a Seiko SNZH55 I've having modded with a Yobokies Vintage Trinity dial. I think it'll look pretty awesome.


----------



## Gazza74

arsenic said:


> I have this black and beige striped NATO coming for a Seiko SNZH55 I've having modded with a Yobokies Vintage Trinity dial. I think it'll look pretty awesome.


I looked at that strap last night, but settled on this one instead:


----------



## RidingDonkeys

Looks like I've got a 42mm Laco Flieger A Augsburg in the mail. Shhhh......don't tell MrsDonkeys!

I just need to find a better strap for it before it gets here.


----------



## robcrotty

pulled the trigger on this last night


----------



## trashpanda

I got a Vostok Komandirskie in the mail that I snagged for $18. Thankfully the seller is in the US so I don't have to wait 1-3 months for it to arrive.


----------



## svogt91

I have 4 NATOs and a Steinhart O1V in the mail, straps should be here in the next couple of days and the Watch on Friday. This week has felt like a month waiting.


----------



## texas_timex

Seiko SNK807K2 Aviator. I've been wanting this, or a variant of, for awhile. Beautiful. But I hear it's a bit of a tiddler. (small)  We'll see.


----------



## RidingDonkeys

texas_timex said:


> Seiko SNK807K2 Aviator. I've been wanting this, or a variant of, for awhile. Beautiful. But I hear it's a bit of a tiddler. (small)  We'll see.


Good choice. I've had mine for a while now, and it sees a surprising amount of wrist time. It does wear relatively small, nothing my 7" wrist can't handle though. But I like the fact that it wears so small, because it is small, and that makes it the perfect go-to watch for field and work days. I bought it thinking it would take a beating, but because it wears so close to the wrist and has a low profile, it just avoids the knocks altogether. The strap leaves a lot to be desired though. I've never been able to get it to really break in. I'm still on the search for a good replacement strap.


----------



## briburt

Been eyeing the Laco Valencia for months now and reading up on it in WUS and elsewhere. Finally broke down and ordered it, and it's on its way. I love the look of it in the photos — esp. the clarity and elegance of the dial design. I don't tend to go for brown straps, so we'll see how that one works out. Wonder how black or burgundy would look on this watch (anyone out there have one with a different colored strap?). Can't wait for that package to arrive to warm up a cold winter's day.


----------



## lildrgn

On its way to me from the Windy City. Seller's picture!


----------



## soulbazz

I have this Wenger incoming. Stock picture(s) borrowed from the interwebs.









I've had one of these two (Hamilton or Victorinox) on my list for a while, but was able to get this Wenger for 1/4 the price and the specs are nearly identical.

Hamilton: 40mm, 20mm lug, sapphire crystal, ETA 2824, 100m 
Victorinox: 38mm, 20mm lug, sapphire crystal, ETA 2824, 100m

*Wenger: 40mm, 20mm lug, sapphire crystal, ETA 2824, 100m
*


----------



## Reddington

She has arrived, and in excellent fashion


----------



## kpjimmy

As of 2/10/16: Incoming: 
Belmoto Tourer in Stainless blue and gold
Zelos Helmsman in green and stainless
Nezumi black
Mercer Voyager white with red bezel

Kickstarter Aviateur's Silver Falcon. Debating on this one. Not sure I'm gonna wear this.


----------



## globetrotta

Not that I am anxious, but the watch gets to my drop ship in Hawthorne CA then onto Oz - 2 weeks cannot come soon enough for my first mechanical since 1968...


----------



## SteamJ

Reddington said:


> She has arrived, and in excellent fashion


That is just beautiful.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

SRP653K1 coming in hot!


----------



## svogt91

Reddington said:


> She has arrived, and in excellent fashion


Which model is that?

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## timefan44

and here it is! Overall I love the watch. The finishing is fantastic and the way the crystal was cut is really great as in the right light it almost sparkles. It feels like a much more expensive watch IMO and my favorite model from them thus far. It wears really nice and it has some great lume as well. My only sort of gripe are the h/m hands as I wish they were matching but not that big of deal.


----------



## DSlocum

A couple of 'mexican blanket / serape" Natos and a Desert Shield/Desert Storm Vostok from F29


----------



## heady91

timefan44 said:


> and here it is! Overall I love the watch. The finishing is fantastic and the way the crystal was cut is really great as in the right light it almost sparkles. It feels like a much more expensive watch IMO and my favorite model from them thus far. It wears really nice and it has some great lume as well. My only sort of gripe are the h/m hands as I wish they were matching but not that big of deal.
> 
> View attachment 7030553
> View attachment 7030561
> View attachment 7030569


That's an amazing watch. Would love to have the yellow version. 
The guys at Autodromo really know what they're doing.

Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazza74

Came back home today after being out on a business trip to find my watch from Topper had arrived yesterday. It's even more gorgeous in person than the already amazing photos show it to be.




























The NATO I ordered for it also came today, and I'm waiting for a Colareb to make it from Italy. This ones going to be fun to try different straps on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

Congrats!
You know you can order Colareb straps in the US from Holben's Fine Watch Bands - right?


----------



## Reddington

It's a vintage ref 9446


----------



## Gazza74

I did check their site before ordering (and they also sell via Amazon too), but they were out of the 20mm one I wanted unfortunately.



blowfish89 said:


> Congrats!
> You know you can order Colareb straps in the US from Holben's Fine Watch Bands - right?


----------



## aaronmd

The Wife gave me an Amazon gift card for an early bday gift. I think I'll take on a project to either paint the engraving on the bezel or lume it! Have been waiting to add a full lume dial to my collection.


----------



## Barn0081

Got this last week. SIEKO Prospex SBCZ023.

Nice solid chunky diver.


----------



## Barn0081

This little beauty arrived today.

Zelos EAGLE E-1C









Press Photo









Comes in this nice case.

















































Comes with 2 extra straps

My first Zelos piece,very impressed with it |>


----------



## DSlocum

Barn0081 said:


> This little beauty arrived today.
> 
> Zelos EAGLE E-1C


I love everything about that watch except for the way the cut out the numbers on the sandwich dial. Against all of the other refined attributes of the watch, they look crude.... why would they do that?

Having said that, it would NOT stop me from buying an otherwise gorgeous watch.


----------



## watchfan2

Very cool shot!


----------



## watchfan2

*A big congratulations! A truly awesome piece to have in the collection. A marvelous presentation on the wrist. *


----------



## paulsb

Awaiting Oris Artix Limited Edition Moon phase from Jomashop -


----------



## norsairius

White dial Mako USA from Long Island Watch will be on its way soon!







Edit: Not my picture. Grabbed it from here: http://dappered.com/2015/07/win-it-the-new-orient-mako-usa-automatic/

With that though, I'll be looking to pause the watch hobby for a while and actually sell a couple watches soon... because adult life. *sigh* haha


----------



## blowfish89

paulsb said:


> Awaiting Oris Artix Limited Edition Moon phase from Jomashop -


If that is a moonphase....


----------



## paulsb

Let's call it a 'Pointer Moon' - Oris's description says

'Oris Tycho Brahe Limited Edition.Out of this world
Oris is pleased to introduce a limited-edition timepiece inspired by Tycho Brahe, the 16th-century Danish nobleman and astronomer.
Brahe's accurate astronomical and planetary observations were formalised in the Tychonic system, which theorised that the Sun and Moon orbited the Earth, while the other planets orbited the Sun. The watch bearing his name features a Pointer Moon function, a complication developed in-house by Oris engineers.'


----------



## tareed59

I am eagerly awaiting a Damasko acquired on the FS forum!


----------



## EL_GEEk

Finally came home from a long work trip and this was waiting for me... Some of you might recognize it 




























"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow Me on IG: 
https://www.instagram.com/el_geek/


----------



## arsenic

Got an email from NEWW. My SNZH55 is modded and done.


----------



## Rcknrllguitar

I've got this handsome Victorinox Chrono Classic 1/100 with a champaign dial coming in Sunday. It's something to break up my black and grey dial collection and has a very cool quartz chrono movement too!


----------



## Rcknrllguitar

Awesome watch! Sinn has been on my list for a while, just never got around to saving for one yet.


----------



## blowfish89

Rcknrllguitar said:


> I've got this handsome Victorinox Chrono Classic 1/100 with a champaign dial coming in Sunday. It's something to break up my black and grey dial collection and has a very cool quartz chrono movement too!
> View attachment 7048753


Good to see you here again, and superb watch ! It is a perpetual calendar as well, I've considered it in the past.


----------



## Rcknrllguitar

blowfish89 said:


> Good to see you here again, and superb watch ! It is a perpetual calendar as well, I've considered it in the past.


Thanks, it's good to be back on the forum. Had a hard time finding the time the past few months, but still kept up on my collecting.


----------



## robcrotty

Gorgeous hand sound 1963 seagull came in today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damo_t

B&R Band strap came in.


----------



## GUTuna

Vintage Citizen Cosmotron


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

One of these. Picture courtesy of Tickythebull.


----------



## Eleuthera

This ones been sitting in UK customs for the past week:









Should be with me early next week. 

And this one should be here in a week or so:


----------



## Gazza74

Eleuthera said:


> This ones been sitting in UK customs for the past week:
> 
> View attachment 7056217
> 
> 
> Should be with me early next week.
> 
> And this one should be here in a week or so:
> 
> View attachment 7056233


Very nice pickups Tony! That Steinhart is going to be great on different straps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eleuthera

Gazza74 said:


> Very nice pickups Tony! That Steinhart is going to be great on different straps.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi ya mate.

Great at to hear from you. .

It took some hunting but eventually found the Steinhart from a very reputable seller on here. Specially being numbered 100 it makes it that little bit more special.

Just a pain it's been in UK customs for the past week, driving me mad.


----------



## Gazza74

Eleuthera said:


> Hi ya mate.
> 
> Great at to hear from you. .
> 
> It took some hunting but eventually found the Steinhart from a very reputable seller on here. Specially being numbered 100 it makes it that little bit more special.
> 
> Just a pain it's been in UK customs for the past week, driving me mad.


Hopefully they'll release it soon so it can make its way to you. Customs can really be a bummer sometimes.

Looking forward to the wrist shots when you get them!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redtissot

Just ordered a my first steinhart, the apollon. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Vintage 'Grand Seiko' 6146-8000.

Need to give some thought as to whether to leave it with the vintage patina and scratches etc for character, or whether to get it polished and cleaned.


----------



## sickondivers

*A7






*


----------



## SteamJ

GUTuna said:


> Vintage Citizen Cosmotron
> 
> View attachment 7054289


Definitely a beautiful piece.


----------



## cmann_97

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93

sickondivers said:


> *A7
> View attachment 7062657
> *


The blue dial is even better in person. And the quality is absolute superb. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Araziza

cmann_97 said:


> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


This ones really nice! What model

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

Rodina ordered.


----------



## devilsbite

Been fighting the urge for a new watch and with one down for repair couldn't hold out any longer!










Pulled the trigger on this 80's era Vostok, couldn't pass up those hands! $43!

Showed the wife, among others, and she said "...well if you like that it looks old...". :-d

Now to obsess over a strap...


----------



## Rcknrllguitar

Rcknrllguitar said:


> I've got this handsome Victorinox Chrono Classic 1/100 with a champaign dial coming in Sunday. It's something to break up my black and grey dial collection and has a very cool quartz chrono movement too!
> View attachment 7048753


I received this today but it had a defective movement and I couldn't properly set the perpetual calendar! So it's going back and I'll have to wait another few days to get a replacement. But it looked really nice on my wrist!


----------



## timefan44

thanks! yeah they really knocked it out of the park with this model.


----------



## Imbiton

All the way from Krakow, Poland


----------



## timefan44

that is a great dial color combo! congrats!


----------



## timefan44

this is a great piece and my good friend just got his but have not been able to see in the flesh yet. How do you like it so far?


----------



## DSlocum

Just got this on eBay. It's the standard Parnis 6498 handwind, display back. $47 + shipping


----------



## heady91

I've got quite a few things in the mail.

First I bought a MWW Iconik1 (007/100)

















Since that doesn't come with a strap, I had to buy some of those, too
















Then I bought a nice olive nato for my Dagaz Typhoon and a blue nato for my blue Magrette MPP.

















Oh, and a nice perlon for my beloved Orient Mako


----------



## tygrysastyl

Mediocre said:


> Pretty excited, I have a travel case on the way
> 
> View attachment 2085554


Hi,

Got the exact one coming in mail as well , should arrive today/tomorrow.

In the mean time the Russian Molnija pocket watch converted to wrist time pice arrived:









Thanks for watching.


----------



## no-fi

no-fi said:


> I should be banned from browsing watches when drinking. After polishing off several glasses of wine last night, I pulled the trigger on a Seiko SNZH55 and a sunburst FFF dial from Dagaz. I guess my watchmaker is going to take even more of my money because I have no idea how to put it together.
> 
> But... it's going to look great.
> 
> View attachment 6824850
> 
> (Googled pic)
> 
> Now I'd better get flipping to make up for the un-budgeted expense - and the bunch of flowers I now owe my partner...


Update - watch and dial have arrived, and I've just ordered the bezel insert and hands I want from Yobokies. Exciting, much? It should look like this.


----------



## DPflaumer

The good news is that I'm about $200 shy of hitting the mark to order a Mühle Glashütte 29er (Midsize, of course). The other good news is that I have my Citizen Signature on the chopping block which will more than cover that discrepancy and allow me to pick up some straps for the whole gang.

The bad news is that after I order, I have to wait 2-3 weeks for the dealer in Germany to get it, then wait another week to get it from Germany.

Apparently I really want this watch.


----------



## Eleuthera

Well it finally arrived.

I've already posted about noregrets (seller) and what a top fella he is, so on with the pictures.

(Excuse my photography ;skills' folks).

























It really is a spectacular watch, over the moon with it and will be a keeper.


----------



## kpjimmy

Eleuthera said:


> Well it finally arrived.
> 
> I've already posted about noregrets (seller) and what a top fella he is, so on with the pictures.
> 
> (Excuse my photography ;skills' folks).
> 
> View attachment 7087842
> 
> 
> View attachment 7087866
> 
> 
> View attachment 7087882
> 
> 
> It really is a spectacular watch, over the moon with it and will be a keeper.


Wow amazing piece! Congrats!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazza74

Eleuthera said:


> Well it finally arrived.
> 
> I've already posted about noregrets (seller) and what a top fella he is, so on with the pictures.
> 
> (Excuse my photography ;skills' folks).
> 
> View attachment 7087842
> 
> 
> View attachment 7087866
> 
> 
> View attachment 7087882
> 
> 
> It really is a spectacular watch, over the moon with it and will be a keeper.


Great to see you got it. It looks great, and that blue is something else!

Enjoy my friend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eleuthera

kpjimmy said:


> Wow amazing piece! Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Thank you kpjimmy, haven't been able to stop looking at it yet.


----------



## Eleuthera

Gazza74 said:


> Great to see you got it. It looks great, and that blue is something else!
> 
> Enjoy my friend!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you my friend.

Sits BIG on the wrist, but not overly.

Looking forward to a few strap changes soon.

Thanks once again mate.


----------



## svogt91

Finally got the package... My O1V









Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisduncan72

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no-fi

Sigh, I shouldn't have read this comment on this thread, because now I have this on the way.









Can we agree to call this the Russian Seamaster?

Also - was unsure whether to post this here or here, because I have to stop drinking and buying... 

This is why I don't have a Tuna...


----------



## DrVenkman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoa

DrVenkman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's just cool! Old one?

Sendt fra min ONE A2003 med Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

DrVenkman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, I've never seen a jump hour diver before. Very cool (and dibs).


----------



## DrVenkman

whoa said:


> That's just cool! Old one?
> 
> Sendt fra min ONE A2003 med Tapatalk





SteamJ said:


> Wow, I've never seen a jump hour diver before. Very cool (and dibs).


Yeah, browsing vintage watch sites as couldn't pass this one up. Unique and very 70's. Helps that it was only $225. This was on retrowatchguy site.

I'll try to post more pics and maybe do a little write up when I get it.

It's yours steamj if I don't like it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kemaal

Just got this today


----------



## kpjimmy

The Zelos Helmsman made it in! Loving the green on a cincystrapworks nato! Pretty sweet!


----------



## DrVenkman

kellymk6 said:


> what model is this?


Not sure. Product description says, "Sheffield direct-read 17j jump hour."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

Stocking up on straps
















Green isofrane









Got this in a trade









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## JLesinski

thejames1 said:


> Stocking up on straps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green isofrane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got this in a trade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


Whenever I see one of these sorts of posts it gets me thinking. Some of you guys _must_ have strap collections that rival the cost of my entire watch collection


----------



## blowfish89

JLesinski said:


> Whenever I see one of these sorts of posts it gets me thinking. Some of you guys _must_ have strap collections that rival the cost of my entire watch collection


You have no idea.


----------



## brandon\

DrVenkman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





SteamJ said:


> Wow, I've never seen a jump hour diver before. Very cool (and dibs).





DrVenkman said:


> Yeah, browsing vintage watch sites as couldn't pass this one up. Unique and very 70's. Helps that it was only $225. This was on retrowatchguy site.
> 
> I'll try to post more pics and maybe do a little write up when I get it.
> 
> It's yours steamj if I don't like it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would definitely be interested in reading your thoughts and impression of it.

But the one thing I am dying to know is if the bezel rotates? If so, why?

That is a really cool and unique watch.


----------



## brandon\

I know Luminox doesn't get much love around here, but sapphire, Ronda 515, and tritium for under $200 seems like a pretty good deal. I had a Traser for a while and got addicted to tritium and have been searching for something with it without spending too much and this one does the trick for me.


----------



## jeacock

brandon\ said:


> I would definitely be interested in reading your thoughts and impression of it.
> 
> But the one thing I am dying to know is if the bezel rotates? If so, why?
> 
> That is a really cool and unique watch.


I really like the face and function of that watch, but the bezel and chapter ring ruin it for me. I mean the whole point of the watch and movement is to showcase a watch without hands, but then they include functions dependent upon regular rotating hands? I guess I just don't get it. Was this a case swap done by someone with a sense of humor?


----------



## DrVenkman

brandon\ said:


> I would definitely be interested in reading your thoughts and impression of it.
> 
> But the one thing I am dying to know is if the bezel rotates? If so, why?
> 
> That is a really cool and unique watch.





jeacock said:


> I really like the face and function of that watch, but the bezel and chapter ring ruin it for me. I mean the whole point of the watch and movement is to showcase a watch without hands, but then they include functions dependent upon regular rotating hands? I guess I just don't get it. Was this a case swap done by someone with a sense of humor?


Yeah....it was just such an interesting piece I bought it without really researching it or thinking "why does it have a bezel when it doesn't have hands?"

Maybe that's a good thing, going on my gut, instead of spending hours deliberating. Anyhow, I'm excited for my first "vintage" watch. I promise to post more pics and maybe a little write up when I get it. Just got my shipping email, hopefully by Saturday...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdict

Seiko Brightz SAGA161 Diashield-coated Titanium Radio Controlled Solar Powered Sapphire Crystal Chronograph in blue (phew!)

No idea how I found myself on Rakuten looking for Seiko Brightzs, but this one caught my eye because I was missing a blue chrono quartz in my collection...then I realized that it was discounted because it was the last one! I checked around and it was going for almost double everywhere else I found it! Rakuten was also offering a new member coupon that gave another discount and double rewards points which was enough to cover shipping. It's being sold from anywhere around $800-$1000 everywhere else...I snagged it for _under_ $450 shipped!!! JDM quality at half price? Yes please!


----------



## no-fi

Aren't we an odd bunch. It seems normal to read and write phrases like: "I was missing a blue chrono quartz in my collection." Blue chrono auto? Sorted. But I still need a blue chrono quartz...

I guess this is why most other people would think we're mad 

That's a lovely blue chrono quartz, by the way, Verdict. Very nice find.


----------



## Verdict

no-fi said:


> Aren't we an odd bunch. It seems normal to read and write phrases like: "I was missing a blue chrono quartz in my collection." Blue chrono auto? Sorted. But I still need a blue chrono quartz...
> 
> I guess this is why most other people would think we're mad
> 
> That's a lovely blue chrono quartz, by the way, Verdict. Very nice find.


Thank you! The things we use to justify our purchases...madness it is!


----------



## maedox

Stowa Flieger (no logo) incoming. I could not resist any longer.










Image credit: Stowa GmbH


----------



## hongkongtaipan

My Gigandet Speed Timer G7-008 just arrived from Germany today. Forum member msl_laubo kindly helped me purchase this watch since they cannot be shipped directly to the US from either England or Germany when they are purchased on Amazon. Many thanks to this helpful WUS member. Here is a quick pic of my new watch.


----------



## mannal

Watch was delivered but I'm stuck in Atlanta until Friday!



mannal said:


> Rodina ordered.
> 
> View attachment 7068354


----------



## Quicksilver

Happy


----------



## Squirrelly

Bulova 96B256 Marine Star chrono should arrive @ my doorstep on Friday! 

View attachment 7115466


----------



## SteamJ

Quicksilver said:


> Happy


Damn, that's nice!


----------



## James_

Quicksilver said:


> Happy


Jealous.


----------



## James_

I have this incoming. Still sticking with quartz at the moment.



I've had the SS 3 hand model before and it was very nice.


----------



## James Haury

This-






It cost under 5 bucks.Andit is okay.How do I know?I already have the white dial version.


----------



## blowfish89

Congrats Quicksilver, looks like the exchange rate might get better ;-) !


----------



## avengerpenguin

Ive got this inbound from the states to australia

View attachment 7121330


----------



## BigBandito

Halios Delfin PVD to be delivered today. WRW post tomorrow.


----------



## Sir_Bladey

I've always liked watches, But new to collecting, (And indeed new to WUS). Decided to take the plunge and get my first Automatic. After browsing the forum I bought a beautiful Seiko 5 SNKL45 as my first Automatic. £48 from Singapore (Despite my reservations of it being fake, I was assured after reading a few threads, and I should be fine)... Sadly(For my bank account at least) I just found a brand new Seiko 5 SNZG07K1 for £45 and couldn't pass it up!...Excited for my new arrivals!


----------



## Mediocre

These two on the way at the moment, pretty excited


----------



## DPflaumer

I've always wanted a Spacematic! You'll have to let me know how it is.


----------



## mannal

Home!











mannal said:


> Watch was delivered but I'm stuck in Atlanta until Friday!


Edit: This guy ticks as well as any of my Swiss-powered watches: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/rodina-r005gb-2892642-2.html#post26084426


----------



## robcrotty

Picked both of these up last night in the sales section.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft

Modified Seiko 7002 700J from the bay.


----------



## That_Turtle

A Bernhardt Globemaster II to scratch my GMT watch itch. https://www.bernhardtwatch.com/index.php?id=65


----------



## Mediocre

DPflaumer said:


> I've always wanted a Spacematic! You'll have to let me know how it is.


Will do! As silly as it sounds, I am already looking at black-dial Spacematics or B-42's to go with it


----------



## GUTuna

DPflaumer said:


> I've always wanted a Spacematic! You'll have to let me know how it is.


I inherited a Spacematic from my father. It was his regular. Wonderful watch. Really very comfortable bracelet.

And on the way - the world's first case-integrated bracelet, introduced to the world in 1969


----------



## DSlocum

From F29, I should be gettting this lovely...










Soon, I will have cornered the market on oddly pleasing, triangular-shaped watches! <insert evil laugh here>










And this just arrived minutes ago!


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

My Borealis Batial arrived today and I immediately moved it to the new Borealis natural rubber strap. Really pleased with the results.

Many more pics here : https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/bore...usn8-bronze-watch-2395546-3.html#post26140162


----------



## no-fi

no-fi said:


> Update - watch and dial have arrived, and I've just ordered the bezel insert and hands I want from Yobokies. Exciting, much? It should look like this.
> 
> View attachment 7086226


Well, don't I feel stupid. It turns out I ordered the wrong bezel insert from Yobokies - I meant to order the Type B (as above), but for some reason I ordered Type A. Facepalm.

Fortunately, Harold is awesome to deal with and has kindly agreed to an exchange, even though it was entirely my fault. Now that's service!

Back to the waiting game...


----------



## James_

Arrived today earlier than expected. And I like it better than I expected to.


----------



## TKnova

Ordered a Tropik b last night. I am so excited!


----------



## Barn0081

TKnova said:


> Ordered a Tropik b last night. I am so excited!


me 2, what color you go for?
i went for the blue|>


----------



## blowfish89

Barn0081 said:


> me 2, what color you go for?
> i went for the blue|>


Blue is sold out since a while.


----------



## cmann_97

Just in......









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93

I'm consolidating and this is the watch I almost bought the first time, and should have. What's that they say, "If it's meant to be it'll come back to you." Well I guess it's meant to be


----------



## Mediocre

Congrats! Oris makes an outstanding watch....my Aquis are my most worn watches!


----------



## cel4145

Got a Hamilton Khaki Aviation 42mm on the way:










Unfortunately, I have to go out of town the day it's due for delivery, so I have to wait until after the weekend to get it


----------



## ChiefWahoo

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I'm consolidating and this is the watch I almost bought the first time, and should have. What's that they say, "If it's meant to be it'll come back to you." Well I guess it's meant to be
> 
> View attachment 7171970


Congrats. I still hope to own one some day. The colorway I want only comes in 43mm and they wear a little small from what I've seen, so I hope to get one after my weight loss goal.


----------



## zfromvan

Have a Victorinox Air Boss on order. This is a discontinued model that I had a tough time finding for a decent price. ETA 2897 which is essentially a 2892 with the power reserve indicator. I think it's a smart watch and adds a pretty useful complication to diversify my collection! Not to mention a fantastic movement, I'm pretty stoked!


----------



## whoa

zfromvan said:


> Have a Victorinox Air Boss on order. This is a discontinued model that I had a tough time finding for a decent price. ETA 2897 which is essentially a 2892 with the power reserve indicator. I think it's a smart watch and adds a pretty useful complication to diversify my collection! Not to mention a fantastic movement, I'm pretty stoked!
> View attachment 7172802


Love that power reserve!!

Sendt fra min ONE A2003 med Tapatalk


----------



## TKnova

Barn0081 said:


> TKnova said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered a Tropik b last night. I am so excited!
> 
> 
> 
> me 2, what color you go for?
> i went for the blue|>
Click to expand...

Blue sold out while i was debating. I went black with arabic dial.

I was debating blue or arabic so it worked out.


----------



## ARMADUK

Poor man's Nautilus, just 3 days ago it was in Japan(ordered on Rakuten), today it arrived in our post office, tomorrow gonna pick it up


----------



## GUTuna

It appears Stuckx has begun shipping The Bull. So this is on its way. I am very happy with the render to production transition. Hope I feel the same in the metal!


----------



## thejames1

Pulled the trigger on a Zelos watch roll.
















Too many watches on pre-order to be buying any more for now...

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Screwdriver

Should have by Thursday...


----------



## Imbiton

sibling arrived


----------



## Derek411

Click, eBay. Types, watches. Click, UK only. Click, ending soonest. Click, auction.

Scroll scroll. Bulova 89A142 Quartz chronograph. NICE! Ending in 8 minutes. Quick research. Gets distracted by daughters and puppy then wife. Misses auction but notes price.

Checks sellers other items. Sees another ending at 11.08PM. Bids at this time, wins. RRP £199, can be had for £80-£100+ Auction ends at £43 new with tags. Paid £7.50 for 24hr delivery for weekend wear.

Grins.  

Web images.


























Sent via Derek on Tapatalk.


----------



## kpjimmy

In like Flynn! With the Belmoto Tourer









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir_Bladey

I purchased a very similar watch without the gold accents, slightly cheaper....I think we might be shopping in the same shop! wasn't sure about it when it first arrived, but It's definitely grown on me 
View attachment 7187090


----------



## kpjimmy

Sorry cant see the attachment. Does the post count also restrict attachments?


----------



## Sir_Bladey

kpjimmy said:


> Sorry cant see the attachment. Does the post count also restrict attachments?


well aren't I a stupid sausage! was meant to be a reply to derek... But after looking into Belmonto, that double black in silver looks beautiful!. I'm not sure what the low post count effects, but i cant edit my post.


----------



## Derek411

TheSteeler said:


> well aren't I a stupid sausage! was meant to be a reply to derek... But after looking into Belmonto, that double black in silver looks beautiful!. I'm not sure what the low post count effects, but i cant edit my post.


I'll abbreviate the seller because I'm unsure of the rules of free advertising. W2U. I see the seller has a rotation of similar watches at ending at various points in the day. Following.


----------



## Alden

I just ordered this Seiko SNK123 from a seller in Portugal. It's kind of hard to find.










I might put it on leather.


----------



## DSlocum

This just arrived to complement my collection of oddly-shaped, triangular watches!


----------



## Araziza

Just arrived: Natural Horween chromexcel two piece strap from lakehouse leathers. For $18 USD shipped to Canada, I figured I'd give it a go. Looks nice, and I love to see the shade change as the band is stressed. Was intended for my Hamilton Khaki Navy GMT, but considering putting it on my blue Aqua Terra 2500.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marty491

Orient Bambino V1 arriving tomorrow. Pictures from the World Wide Web:


----------



## DPflaumer

DPflaumer said:


> I have to be honest. I love the Citizen. But I sold it. I've considered the smaller version of that MG many a time. Might be a real contender for my single, large, grad school purchase.


This is a quote from me in 2013 regarding the Mühle Glashütte 29er.

Obviously it didn't happen in or immediately after grad school.

BUT. 9 months after my wife and I moved 900 miles without any job prospects and 5 months after both landing great jobs in our new home state...

I have one on the way.

Bonus points for the crown having a small windmill (Windmühle) on it, matching the seal of the town I work for.


----------



## BalooSD

Today's arrivals.


----------



## turbojoly

Nice watches


----------



## turbojoly

View attachment 7198746


----------



## chrisduncan72

Swatch Sistem51 purchased from a fellow WUS'er:

View attachment 7199058


----------



## Alden

Anybody know why we're seeing links that don't work instead of pictures?


----------



## cel4145

Alden said:


> Anybody know why we're seeing links that don't work instead of pictures?


I don't know why they don't work. But if when linking to an image on another website you uncheck the option to have WUS "Retrieve remote file and reference locally," it will work correctly.


----------



## Alden

I ordered this one about an hour ago. It's coming all the way from Okinawa.


----------



## w4tchnut

whoa said:


> Love that power reserve!!
> 
> Sendt fra min ONE A2003 med Tapatalk


Nice!
Just happen to be wearing mine. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thefatboy

Just arrived today, Barbos Stingray and orange rubber strap! The strap is vanilla scented too....
































































Barbos is big, especially in height, but comfortable, nicely presented in metal case. I'll rotate it in next week when the BLNR finally comes off....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tincob

I've been looking for one and did a trade with a WUS member (his photo). Don't know why Citizen chose to stop making this model and replaced it with an oversized one...


----------



## blowfish89

I was so happy staying off the wheel, but the CW sale got me again, and I'm not even sure this one will fit me well but there is always 60/60.
First purchase of this year :-!


----------



## heady91

blowfish89 said:


> I was so happy staying off the wheel, but the CW sale got me again, and I'm not even sure this one will fit me well but there is always 60/60.
> First purchase of this year :-!


Hahaha, they got me too! Good choice. 
I went for a C60 Trident Pro.



















Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Just in
New to me Oris









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir_Bladey

SNZG07 arrived! wasn't sure about the colour at first... but for £45 I can't complain! Just need to find a new ZULU or NATO strap for it


----------



## michel j

I bought this watch in 2007 and still think it's a great design. Only problem is the crystal scratches easy enough, but , I am hard on watches/ The lume is still good. Wish I could find a saphire crystal for it.


----------



## michel j

I bought this watch in 2007 and still think it's a great design. Only problem is the crystal scratches easy enough, but , I am hard on watches/ The lume is still good. Wish I could find a saphire crystal for it.


----------



## OriginalCheezIt

I know it's vintage, but it's affordable ($18.75 + $15 shipping):










Stumbled on it and snatched it up with 3s left in the auction. I really wanted something vintage for my dress watch, and since my previous ebay consideration got sold (1980 Vostok Moscow Olympiad in black and cream), I'm quite happy with this.


----------



## soulbazz

Three incoming from Patrik at Clover Straps!

View attachment 7213850


View attachment 7213866


View attachment 7213874


----------



## blowfish89

Ordered my first Clover strap too.


----------



## whoa

blowfish89 said:


> Ordered my first Clover strap too.


I wanna try him too! But my imagination just sucks! So never know what to order 

Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## DPflaumer

Well, I didn't go through with the original plan to order my MG 29er. The seller just had some policies that made me a little uncomfortable.

So for $50 more I ordered it from a totally above-board, listed on the MG site, AD in Britain with priority international shipping.

Blame a possible Brexit for the entirely reasonable cost (someone reads the BBC too much...).

Let the unbearable waiting commence.


----------



## adamtalbot

Both on their way to me...

View attachment 7216370
View attachment 7216378


----------



## phlebas

A Seiko SRP777 from Creationwatches. Genuinely cannot wait. Sad, but there you go.


----------



## mannal

I was not planning on purchasing anything else this month but, this thread motivated me: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/mallard-combat-watch-2940842.html

View attachment 7221882

Borrowed pic


----------



## Alden

Just ordered this one from Island Watch.


----------



## ToneLoke09

Finally received my first Vostok. The Amphibian 420007. Put it on the only 18mm strap I had laying around. Well until the ones I ordered come in.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

I have a Seiko SRP701K1 arriving at some point and I am very excited! Okay, I would get the Seiko "Cocktail Time" SARB065 (still might) but I am primarily a bracelet watch wearer, when I am not wearing cheap plastic Casios, and I don't want to force a bracelet onto it. Besides, that blue pearlescent dial really does looks better with a black leather strap. I would post a product shot of the SRP701K1 but what is out there is terrible. Instead I will just repost this from last year:
https://seikoparts.wordpress.com/2015/08/14/review-seiko-srp701k1-dress-watch-gs-alternative/


----------



## uvalaw2005

A DA36, for the third time. First I had one with a bracelet, then I decided I didn't need it, then I decided I did.


----------



## whoa

uvalaw2005 said:


> A DA36, for the third time. First I had one with a bracelet, then I decided I didn't need it, then I decided I did.
> 
> View attachment 7228962


Its a sexy watch! Still only have the bracelet and a leather NATO for mine! Need some ideas

Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## uvalaw2005

whoa said:


> Its a sexy watch! Still only have the bracelet and a leather NATO for mine! Need some ideas
> 
> Sent using rock, paper scissor!


Both TimeFactors and Dagaz have some nice NATOs with matching bead-blasted hardware, I think it looks particularly good on the Dagaz Desert Sand:


----------



## SteamJ

I sold my JeanRichard Terrascope in search of an Aquascope and it paid off with a good deal on this brand new one arriving Monday.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

I'm suddenly finding myself attracted to these JRs, notable the chronoscope. Price is a little higher than I'd like to pay. How is the quality?


----------



## SteamJ

ChiefWahoo said:


> I'm suddenly finding myself attracted to these JRs, notable the chronoscope. Price is a little higher than I'd like to pay. How is the quality?


The quality is phenomenal. They're a sub-brand of Girard Perregaux and it shows. The finishing is absolutely flawless on these. There's a really nice titanium chrono going for a great price right now: https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-$799-lnib-jeanrichard-aeroscope-chronograph-2902090.html

I thought about going for that one but I really wanted the Aquascope so I passed.


----------



## blowfish89

I have gone ahead and cancelled this order. Just trying to restrict myself to one or two watches this year. Still off the wheel ;-)



blowfish89 said:


> I was so happy staying off the wheel, but the CW sale got me again, and I'm not even sure this one will fit me well but there is always 60/60.
> First purchase of this year :-!


----------



## Thrax

The Steinhart Marine Chronograph is on its way to me! It scratches many itches: first Swiss Made, a grail, first automatic chronograph, my favorite Marine/deck-style watch, blued steel hands, Arabic indices, first Valjoux. Mmmmm. Can't wait!


----------



## sickondivers

*BOREALIS Sea Dragon Orange Miyota 9015 #RetroModernism







*


----------



## brahman

Traser P6500

Bought from Sportsman's Guide. Arrived Friday. Pics from the interwebz while camera battery charges...
Feels super cheap. Terrible bezel. Fortunately it _was_ relatively cheap - $99. But man is tritium awesome! I can see why people get hooked on trit watches.

View attachment 7244578


Seiko SARB017 Alpinist

Been eyeing these for months. Would have pulled the trigger a long time ago if they still made the cream dial model. 
I finally decided there's only one way to know if the green will work for me. So I joined the Massdrop at $315.


----------



## Alden

Just ordered the Seiko SNZG15.



















Looks a lot like this, but for a couple hundred dollars less.










...been looking at this one for a looooong time.


----------



## ARMADUK

Why majority of watches I really like are out of production?






One of a few Snxj89's left now cost arm and leg, payed almost $200(incl. shipping), hope its new(ebay listing said new with tags) and worth it.

not my or sellers pic








Yes, you can buy kinda same looking seiko 5 but without a coin bezel for 60 bucks but... but... its best of nothing said I and clicked "buy now"








Just a few weeks back I overpayed almost a double of old price for Snkk45 from Japan and now this is being shipped from US, customs will want 20% more for tax. Oh well. I am in "no more buying watches" mode for a while.


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> I was not planning on purchasing anything else this month but, this thread motivated me: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/mallard-combat-watch-2940842.html
> 
> View attachment 7221882
> 
> Borrowed pic


Super fast service and shipping. A plus when I can purchase from a forum sponsor


----------



## Alden

brahman said:


> Traser P6500
> 
> Bought from Sportsman's Guide. Arrived Friday. Pics from the interwebz while camera battery charges...
> Feels super cheap. Terrible bezel. Fortunately it _was_ relatively cheap - $99. But man is tritium awesome! I can see why people get hooked on trit watches.
> 
> View attachment 7244578
> 
> 
> Seiko SARB017 Alpinist
> 
> Been eyeing these for months. Would have pulled the trigger a long time ago if they still made the cream dial model.
> I finally decided there's only one way to know if the green will work for me. So I joined the Massdrop at $315.
> 
> View attachment 7244658


The Alpinist is on my radar... has been for about a year. We'll see how I feel about it in July (my next month to buy).


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Finally I was in a position to order my grail piece today! I am really looking forward to this piece once I've arranged 'collection'. 
I must mention 59yukon01 and Jeep99dad have been the enablelers with their seductive photos on one of the WRUW threads 

The Alpina AL-372N4S6 Pilot Chronograph Big Date.


----------



## SteamJ

The JeanRichard Aquascope arrived. I'm officially totally in love. There's nothing I don't like about this watch. The finishing is amazing and the multipart case construction gives it so much more depth and detail. I made the right decision flipping my Terrascope for this Aquascope.


----------



## Quicksilver

For the price seems like a great beater


----------



## 59yukon01

Fatboi_ET said:


> Finally I was in a position to order my grail piece today! I am really looking forward to this piece once I've arranged 'collection'.
> I must mention 59yukon01 and Jeep99dad have been the enablelers with their seductive photos on one of the WRUW threads
> 
> The Alpina AL-372N4S6 Pilot Chronograph Big Date.
> View attachment 7260754


Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## ScootingCat

Well, good googly-moogly, I've got 3 inbound again.

Christopher Ward C5 Malvern Quartz MK II in gold on bracelet:








Certina DS Caimano Titanium:








Citizen Eco-Drive AT0200-05E Chrono:








One more on the radar and I think I'll be done for a few weeks at least... ;-)


----------



## jespersb

I have the black dial version on bracelet. You wont ever regret buying this one. I like it so much that I might buy the all black version on strap. In fact I just wore it today and it put a smile on my face. 



Fatboi_ET said:


> Finally I was in a position to order my grail piece today! I am really looking forward to this piece once I've arranged 'collection'.
> I must mention 59yukon01 and Jeep99dad have been the enablelers with their seductive photos on one of the WRUW threads
> 
> The Alpina AL-372N4S6 Pilot Chronograph Big Date.
> View attachment 7260754


----------



## GMarinheiro

Hi,

As i'm waiting for my new Casio mdv106 to arrive anytime soon, i've just received two new leather straps from the 'bay.
They took two months to arrive.
They look very good for the price (aprox. 9$USD each), very comfortable and the color looks great.
Can't wait to try them on the MDV106....
View attachment 7270186

View attachment 7270194

View attachment 7270202


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Duplicate post


----------



## Fatboi_ET

jespersb said:


> I have the black dial version on bracelet. You wont ever regret buying this one. I like it so much that I might buy the all black version on strap. In fact I just wore it today and it put a smile on my face.


I was looking at the Black dial version but the petrol blue to me is a very unusual and unique colour.....
Also the price was right for the blue dial  
If money was no object, I'd have gone for the panda dial!


----------



## blowfish89

This is my third Hirsch Lucca, set complete now :-D


----------



## 1_klean_Watch

I have my first Steinhart Ocean One in blue.


----------



## jespersb

Never really liked the new panda dial version with the straight hands. That is, until I saw it at a local dealership. I tried it out and I was absolutely gorgeous, even the strap is nicer up close.

That one is definitely on my list too. 











Fatboi_ET said:


> I was looking at the Black dial version but the petrol blue to me is a very unusual and unique colour.....
> Also the price was right for the blue dial
> If money was no object, I'd have gone for the panda dial!


----------



## Sir_Bladey

My new Seiko arrived...my shoddy pictures don't do it justice... it looks beautiful


----------



## phlebas

A few ( not very good ) pics of my SRP777 on the original rubber and on a Zuludiver leather nato. It's easily my biggest watch, and it's a lovely piece.

View attachment 7274530
View attachment 7274538
View attachment 7274554
View attachment 7274562


----------



## ARMADUK

What the... how did this happen? Didn't I say just yesterday I am not buying watches anymore???

This thing was just ordered







I just hope it looks just like on the pics and runs well


----------



## Quicksilver

Squale with a slight mod that makes it more appealing to my eyes.


----------



## merl

Crafter Blue strap came in. Really like it. Too bad for it that I already decided some time ago that the Sumo would be sold.


----------



## brahman

Quicksilver said:


> For the price seems like a great beater


Tasty... I'm finding it increasingly hard to resist the Scurfas.


----------



## Samwatch

Gorgeous silver Sumo! I would never sell it! Sacrilege!

But I think a black Crafter Blue strap would suit this kind of Sumo better. Well, that's just my taste...

Thanks for showing.

Michael


----------



## DPflaumer

My MG 29er officially shipped from Britain today! Fingers crossed I don't have to wait until Monday!


----------



## dperhot

Waiting for Vostok Komandirskie, shipped from mother Russia couple days ago, ebay shopping. And two G-Shocks GA 100's from wus member. Cant wait! 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## stingx




----------



## Unikagen

Seller's pic:

















Stumbled upon a Momentum Steelix with an added rubber strap for $50, couldn't resist. It'll arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Mike_1

I got a little carried away last night and added not one but two beauties to the list of watches that will be spending time in the world's postal services on their way to me soon. Well, fairly soon. Here's one, photographed by the seller:


----------



## Mike_1

Here's the other beauty I splashed out on last night (seller's pic again). Hope I won't regret it!
Soki black black by transiently permanent, on Flickr


----------



## Mike_1

Of my currently outstanding watches, this one, ordered some time ago now, is perhaps the most eagerly-awaited. I really hope it won't be much longer, and, even more, that it will arrive in running order. If I'm really lucky, it might also run sufficiently well to function as a timekeeper, at least after a little regulatory attention. 
Janata on the way


----------



## buldogge

Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT...silver on leather...arriving tomorrow. Gotta switch out this band though...not really a croc guy.

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## blowfish89

Got this strap from a giveaway on WUS :-!


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Couple pics of my Tangramatic 39A Night on a new rolled stonewash denim strap from Patrik at Clover Straps.


----------



## Gazza74

blowfish89 said:


> Got this strap from a giveaway on WUS :-!


I've thought about buying one of those straps. How is it on the wrist?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

Gazza74 said:


> I've thought about buying one of those straps. How is it on the wrist?


It looks good and is soft, very soft in fact (the Rolex case damaged the strap edge near case as soon as I bent it, as it rubbed against it hard). The faux croc pattern shapes are pasted on the leather so (1) there is a risk of the glue coming off, and its already happening in some places, and (2) It won't bend easily mid-segment, only around the edges of each croc-pattern-square. I would not recommend this strap for full whack, and I really like B&R classic vintage straps.


----------



## Gazza74

blowfish89 said:


> It looks good and is soft, very soft in fact (the Rolex case damaged the strap edge near case as soon as I bent it, as it rubbed against it hard). The faux croc pattern shapes are pasted on the leather so (1) there is a risk of the glue coming off, and its already happening in some places, and (2) It won't bend easily mid-segment, only around the edges of each croc-pattern-square. I would not recommend this strap for full whack, and I really like B&R classic vintage straps.


Thanks for the heads-up on it. A pity it's not living up to the normal B&R quality, but given how it's made, probably not surprising.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barn0081

my blue Halios Tropik B arrived Monday.

















can't wait for some lovely patina,looks far to shiny at the moment :roll:


----------



## cmann_97

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny Boy

My first Christopher Ward watch is on the way.


----------



## Malakim

Another Denissov incoming.

Straight from the factory comes this 3133-powered Barracuda:


----------



## brandon\




----------



## buldogge

The Alpina arrived...removed the OE croc...now sitting on a simple H-R Lorica strap...

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## brandon\

brandon\ said:


>


And I already have a shipping notice - on a Friday evening.

Thanks Fred!


----------



## no-fi

How about a vintage Seiko quartz with a screw-down crown at the 4 o'clock position, beautifully recessed into the brushed-and-polished case? Great.

For US$33? Even better.









(Not the actual watch, but same model)


----------



## whoa

Malakim said:


> Another Denissov incoming.
> 
> Straight from the factory comes this 3133-powered Barracuda:


What? Where? Why? Never heard about these! Affordable?

Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## Malakim

whoa said:


> What? Where? Why? Never heard about these! Affordable?
> 
> Sent using rock, paper scissor!


Define affordable... 

A little over €600 I think, which I guess is kind of expensive for a Russian watch. But Denissov makes great quality watches, so to me it's worth it. Plus, anything with the 3133 is getting expensive nowadsys.

Check out their website for details: http://denissov.ru/en/index.html#


----------



## GUTuna

no-fi said:


> How about a vintage Seiko quartz with a screw-down crown at the 4 o'clock position, beautifully recessed into the brushed-and-polished case? Great.
> 
> For US$33? Even better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Not the actual watch, but same model)


Nice work! A SilverWave for $33 is a great purchase!


----------



## Rodeojones

First post in this thread (I'm new to these parts).

Got a SRP481 (Baby Ice Monster) on the way. Should be delivered Monday. Got it cheap, so I'm pretty excited. 

Not my picture.


----------



## no-fi

GUTuna said:


> Nice work! A SilverWave for $33 is a great purchase!


Thanks mate. Shipping from Australia came to almost two-thirds the cost of the watch - but still a good buy, I reckon.

I only hope the watch is as good as described. I broke my eBay rule - which is to _always_ look at the pics on a computer, not on a little cellphone screen, before bidding. But the auction was closing soon and heck, it wasn't much money, so I took the plunge. And hey, the seller has 100 percent good feedback from 1100 transactions - and describes himself as "a kind and friendly person" which is just too adorable for words - so I doubt this will be a dud.


----------



## kyleman

Finally ordered from Jomashop.

Second time ordering a watch from this retailer. I hope it goes as well as the first time...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

kyleman said:


>


That's lovely. What is it?

Looks almost Seiko SARY-like.


----------



## Strmwatch

Malakim said:


> Another Denissov incoming.
> 
> Straight from the factory comes this 3133-powered Barracuda:


Do you mind me asking how/where you ordered this from? I"m rather digging the Freerider and Nau models, but can't seem to locate a "decent" source.


----------



## jeacock

kyleman said:


> Finally ordered from Jomashop.
> 
> Second time ordering a watch from this retailer. I hope it goes as well as the first time...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Anerucan?


----------



## ChiefWahoo

So I took advantage of the Panatime sale the other day and picked up a strap I've been looking at.









Then I realized I needed a watch to go with it, so









GRAIL!

I am almost done watches.


----------



## blowfish89

Congrats Chief!
I also bought a watch today, my first of the year...


----------



## Malakim

Strmwatch said:


> Do you mind me asking how/where you ordered this from? I"m rather digging the Freerider and Nau models, but can't seem to locate a "decent" source.


I ordered it directly from the factory. I was in the same situation when first looking at the Denissovs. I ended up emailing them, and Mr. Denissov was happy to help.

Shoot them an email and I'm sure they'll respond.


----------



## ironborn

blowfish89 said:


> Congrats Chief!
> I also bought a watch today, my first of the year...


Go on, don't be coy!


----------



## sledgod

I have a ceramic bezel insert for my OVM incoming. Like most things, the curiosity of how something will look isn't quite satisfied by online photos, so for the minimal cost I'm giving it a try. 

Also grabbed a steinhart spring bar tool and a couple spare bars while I was at it since I buggered up the originals

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

ironborn said:


> Go on, don't be coy!


Oh well, then.. to be honest, there are only a few brands left that I haven't tried :roll: which produce affordable blue dial dive watches (one of my staple favorite categories). And since I'm currently without one, I ended up debating between a Longines Hydroconquest, a Seiko Blue Tuna and a Squale 1521 Blue.

I picked the Squale when they came back in stock yesterday. Here it is (internet pic till it shows up) - 50 atmos Opaco 'Super Matte' LE. :-!
It was hard picking between this and the polished case version (the polished case has a sunburst blue dial while this one is matte blue - I think the polished version is more popular). I thought about starting a poll (and I did on another forum) but then I thought I'm experienced enough to make my own decisions :-d lets see how it goes - 66 days without buying a watch was a good run, hopefully the next one will be even longer.










I am just one step short of Bradjhomes' T2B now.


----------



## Gazza74

ChiefWahoo said:


> GRAIL!
> 
> I am almost done watches.


Congrats Chief! I've learnt the hard way not to say that I'm done 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazza74

Just received this 8 watch travel case from Songmics. Not bad for $20, and will do nicely for my 3 week summer trip.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

Gazza74 said:


> Just received this 8 watch travel case from Songmics. Not bad for $20, and will do nicely for my 3 week summer trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. I had been eyeing the 4 watch version, but grabbed the Zelos watch roll it would fit in my carry on backpack better. 
But if I was going on a three week trip, this is the way to go!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Gazza74

thejames1 said:


> Nice. I had been eyeing the 4 watch version, but grabbed the Zelos watch roll it would fit in my carry on backpack better.
> But if I was going on a three week trip, this is the way to go!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


I was going to grab the 4 watch version, but it was more expensive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyleman

BlackrazorNZ said:


> That's lovely. What is it?
> 
> Looks almost Seiko SARY-like.


H32505131 Hamilton Jazzmaster Day Date.

It is a little reminiscent of the aqua terra too.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145

ChiefWahoo said:


> So I took advantage of the Panatime sale the other day and picked up a strap I've been looking at.
> 
> View attachment 7330178
> 
> 
> Then I realized I needed a watch to go with it, so
> 
> View attachment 7330162
> 
> 
> GRAIL!
> 
> I am almost done watches.


Until you buy another strap that needs a watch to go with it ;-)


----------



## thejames1

Gazza74 said:


> I was going to grab the 4 watch version, but it was more expensive.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had seen that. I had 2 watch one that came with a Benarus, which is now gone. For the price, these things are pretty nice!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## kyleman

ChiefWahoo said:


> View attachment 7330162
> 
> 
> GRAIL!
> 
> I am almost done watches.


Gorgeous piece Chief. Looks great on the wrist.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo

If only that were my wrist! Won't be here until tomorrow.


----------



## SteamJ

ChiefWahoo said:


> So I took advantage of the Panatime sale the other day and picked up a strap I've been looking at.
> 
> View attachment 7330178
> 
> 
> Then I realized I needed a watch to go with it, so
> 
> View attachment 7330162
> 
> 
> GRAIL!
> 
> I am almost done watches.


Beautiful, Mark! Congrats!


----------



## ChiefWahoo

ChiefWahoo said:


> I am almost done watches.


One more step closer. . .


----------



## blowfish89

ChiefWahoo said:


> One more step closer. . .
> 
> View attachment 7343530


I think you got inspired by me, the blue Sumo should fit your wrists well.


----------



## Oilers Fan

ChiefWahoo said:


> One more step closer. . .
> 
> View attachment 7343530


Blumo is an amazing watch!! One Seiko I would own again, and one of only 3 that I think are worth owning. Congrats!!


----------



## sickondivers

*AMEX HAS HIRED A HITMAN TO FIND ME...........THIS IS A DISEASE #ItNeverEnds #HowMuchIsEnough 






















*


----------



## arsenic

Manchester Watch Works Tatoskok. I've been keeping my eyes open for one of these since I decided to sell my Lum-Tec Combat B13. I know you can buy them new, but I wanted a date version. MWW only has no date versions in stock, I emailed them. A random eBay search struck gold.


----------



## DPflaumer

Today is the day. The 29er should be greeting me at the office at some point.


----------



## ironborn

blowfish89 said:


> Oh well, then.. to be honest, there are only a few brands left that I haven't tried :roll: which produce affordable blue dial dive watches (one of my staple favorite categories). And since I'm currently without one, I ended up debating between a Longines Hydroconquest, a Seiko Blue Tuna and a Squale 1521 Blue.
> 
> I picked the Squale when they came back in stock yesterday. Here it is (internet pic till it shows up) - 50 atmos Opaco 'Super Matte' LE. :-!
> It was hard picking between this and the polished case version (the polished case has a sunburst blue dial while this one is matte blue - I think the polished version is more popular). I thought about starting a poll (and I did on another forum) but then I thought I'm experienced enough to make my own decisions :-d lets see how it goes - 66 days without buying a watch was a good run, hopefully the next one will be even longer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just one step short of Bradjhomes' T2B now.


Am I right in saying you've owned and flipped the blumo already? If not that's blue as well!


----------



## RidingDonkeys

I've got some new shoes inbound from strapviet.



















Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## Reddington

Happy to see that my first Seiko should arrive today. Without much information i'm sure you can guess what affordable JDM piece it is.


----------



## blowfish89

ironborn said:


> Am I right in saying you've owned and flipped the blumo already? If not that's blue as well!


Interesting suggestion - I have not tried the Blumo, though I had a Shogun/Tuna and spent extended time (aka tried on wrist) with a Monster and a MM300.
I think the Blumo would be too heavy for my liking, I don't wear anything on a steel bracelet even and that watch suits the bracelet the best.
Maybe the Chief will tire of his soon


----------



## W4TcHmA5t3R42O

Amphibian 710615 







Komandirskie 811307







And these straps from cheapestnato:









1x Premium NATO strap Sand Beige - 18 mm (for the incoming komandirskie) 








1x NATO Regimental Strap Off white, Red, Black and White 22mm (for the amiphibia) 








1x NATO Regimental Strap Black, Beige, Blue and Red - 18 mm (for my other komandirskie, or one of my other watches) 








1x Perlon strap navy blue - 22 mm (for amphibia) 








1x Premium NATO Strap Olive Green - 18 mm (for my other komandirskie which is the tank dial)


----------



## blowfish89

W4TcHmA5t3R42O said:


> Amphibian 710615
> View attachment 7348506
> 
> Komandirskie 811307
> View attachment 7348530
> 
> And these straps from cheapestnato:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1x Premium NATO strap Sand Beige - 18 mm (for the incoming komandirskie)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1x NATO Regimental Strap Off white, Red, Black and White 22mm (for the amiphibia)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1x NATO Regimental Strap Black, Beige, Blue and Red - 18 mm (for my other komandirskie, or one of my other watches)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1x Perlon strap navy blue - 22 mm (for amphibia)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1x Premium NATO Strap Olive Green - 18 mm (for my other komandirskie which is the tank dial)


Whats up with your username?
And did someone pay you to host your signature?


----------



## mannal

I was hunting for a square watch on the inter-web and found this guy.

Borrowed Picture:


----------



## ScootingCat

Just pulled the trigger on a pair for Mrs. ScootingCat and me:









Two sapphire Eco-Drives for <$250 total. What's not to like?


----------



## ScootingCat

RidingDonkeys said:


> I've got some new shoes inbound from strapviet.


What skin is the brown strap on the right?


----------



## blowfish89

ScootingCat said:


> What skin is the brown strap on the right?


Dinosaur balls.


----------



## cuica

After one year I finally pulled the trigger on an Accurist MS434G. Also have some 7 leather straps for it and other watches in black and brown and one Li-ion battery for a Swatch Autoquartz from Cousins UK...and for the looks of it, the month isn't closed yet!

Enviado do meu P023 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ScootingCat

blowfish89 said:


> Dinosaur balls.


With a serious case of jock itch?


----------



## W4TcHmA5t3R42O

blowfish89 said:


> Whats up with your username?
> And did someone pay you to host your signature?


It's just a username and sig dude I don't know what to tell you


----------



## SteamJ

blowfish89 said:


> Dinosaur balls.


----------



## cpl

blowfish89 said:


> Dinosaur balls.


So it's a vintage strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

cpl said:


> So it's a vintage strap?


Its a LE, extinct edition.
In any case, the Vietnam guy's exotic straps don't come with paperwork so you cannot prove my claim to be false.


----------



## RidingDonkeys

ScootingCat said:


> What skin is the brown strap on the right?


Horn tail on the left. Crocodile in the middle. Ostrich leg on the right.

I actually liked the patterns on the ostrich leg more than the traditional cuts, so I requested it specifically. These are all coming from a member here on WUS that goes by "srapviet". Good to deal with and very quick.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

The new watch arrived quickly and I did not hesitate to put it on a Chief-sized strap and take blurry pictures. 
Easily the nicest watch I've ever held, but the large, clean face should let it fit in casually with jeans and a button-down.


----------



## ironborn

blowfish89 said:


> Interesting suggestion - I have not tried the Blumo, though I had a Shogun/Tuna and spent extended time (aka tried on wrist) with a Monster and a MM300.
> I think the Blumo would be too heavy for my liking, I don't wear anything on a steel bracelet even and that watch suits the bracelet the best.
> Maybe the Chief will tire of his soon


I agree, it shines on the bracelet. And yes it's pretty massive! I guess it's part of the charm.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

I promised myself I wouldn't buy any more watches for a while.

My willpower is terrible.


----------



## Lukas Frey

got this on ebay...a bit worried about the scratches i might have to buy one of those black touch-up markers. thoughts?


----------



## brahman

Massdrop says the Alpinists should start shipping around the 22nd.

I've also got this inbound from India:


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Lukas Frey said:


> View attachment 7357786
> 
> got this on ebay...a bit worried about the scratches i might have to buy one of those black touch-up markers. thoughts?


Scratched or not, its kinda groovy.


----------



## trashpanda

Still waiting for a Hamilton GG-W-113 to arrive. I'm starting to get a little worried. USPS hasn't updated the tracking in 3 days and it was supposed to arrive yesterday.


----------



## BalooSD

Another Nakzen arrived in today's mail.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

My "grail" arrived yesterday, but I don't think I was as excited as I was when I opened this. I can't believe I waited so long b/c it looks so dark in pictures. It's everything I liked about the black model and more. 
I still think whoever chose 20mm lugs should be kicked in the lugnuts, but I'll overlook it as soon as I get it on a bracelet. (Seiko bracelets have never fit me. Thank goodness for aftermarket.)

Oh, and DAT LUME!


----------



## SteamJ

ChiefWahoo said:


> My "grail" arrived yesterday, but I don't think I was as excited as I was when I opened this. I can't believe I waited so long b/c it looks so dark in pictures. It's everything I liked about the black model and more.
> I still think whoever chose 20mm lugs should be kicked in the lugnuts, but I'll overlook it as soon as I get it on a bracelet. (Seiko bracelets have never fit me. Thank goodness for aftermarket.)
> 
> Oh, and DAT LUME!


Congrats! Awesome piece!


----------



## mrs1986

I'm currently waiting for an Invicta 8926OB and a green bezel insert to mod it right after i got it, and I'm waiting for a BUREI automatic watch, it's a super cheap watch and it seems to have a NH 35 A movement, so I guess it won't be that bad!

I will make a review after it arrives... It seems that there is not much info about those watches.

Thanksss


----------



## Lukas Frey

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Lukas Frey said:
> 
> 
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7357786&d=1457440335"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> got this on ebay...a bit worried about the scratches i might have to buy one of those black touch-up markers. thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> Scratched or not, its kinda groovy.
Click to expand...

Thanks man, it was 650. Kinda regretting it lol, I probably could have got an entry level Ball in nice condition


----------



## ARMADUK

cuica said:


> After one year I finally pulled the trigger on an Accurist MS434G. Also have some 7 leather straps for it and other watches in black and brown and one Li-ion battery for a Swatch Autoquartz from Cousins UK...and for the looks of it, the month isn't closed yet!
> 
> Enviado do meu P023 através de Tapatalk


post pics when you get it


----------



## cuica

ARMADUK said:


> post pics when you get it


Roger that.


----------



## peaceonearth

Just picked up a Citizen AT8110. This thing is so cool!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

HOOYA!Watch shipped today, the new Light Blue NATO strap(Special Thanks to WUS user theague for fast delivery!) arrived today & the O.M.Rubber Strap is 2 weeks out....


----------



## jdp_69

I will be receiving a black silicon strap from maratac to replace the jubillee bracelet on my 007.

cheers.


----------



## sickondivers

*IT'S SO OUT OF CONTROL AT MY HOUSE.........SERIOUSLY






















*


----------



## sickondivers

*........THANK GOD I'M IN BETWEEN WIVES AT THE MOMENT

*


----------



## sickondivers

*...........And I just did the damn pre-order for this. #WTF #WatchRehabSoon #disease*


----------



## no-fi

blowfish89 said:


> Whats up with your username?
> And did someone pay you to host your signature?


I expected so much more of someone who lists their occupation as "PU$$Y 5L4Y3R".


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> I was hunting for a square watch on the inter-web and found this guy.
> 
> Borrowed Picture:
> 
> View attachment 7350810


My exceptions were met. Comfortable watch to wear, it ticks and appears to be keeping time. He has a bit of an irregular heartbeat but noting I'm concerned about.


----------



## Fatboi_ET

ChiefWahoo said:


> So I took advantage of the Panatime sale the other day and picked up a strap I've been looking at.
> 
> View attachment 7330178
> 
> 
> Then I realized I needed a watch to go with it, so
> 
> View attachment 7330162
> 
> 
> GRAIL!
> 
> I am almost done watches.


You my friend seem to be seeking something elusive just like me... Contentment!  
What your SOTC? This Grail Hamilton your last?


----------



## blowfish89

Fatboi_ET said:


> You my friend seem to be seeking something elusive just like me... Contentment!
> What your SOTC? This Grail Hamilton your last?


Did you read his post below that where he already bought another watch which gave him more contentment than the Hamilton :-d


----------



## Fatboi_ET

blowfish89 said:


> Did you read his post below that where he already bought another watch which gave him more contentment than the Hamilton :-d


I do now... Catching up on this thread. 
We are weak!


----------



## Keyzard

My first automatic!! A Marc & Sons MSD-034......sorry, can't post pics yet.


----------



## jaychung

Anxiously waiting for a GGB SPV2 strap!


----------



## wtma

jaychung said:


> Anxiously waiting for a GGB SPV2 strap!
> 
> View attachment 7375786


The nylon weaving is interesting. How long is the turn around ordering from GGB?


----------



## kyleman

Arrival! Sorry for the poor photo, but I haven't fully unwrapped it yet.

Initial impressions: beautiful, thicker case than expected, wears bigger than my similarly sized SARB065.

Loving the butterfly clasp oem bracelet. Can't wait to size it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jaychung

wtma said:


> The nylon weaving is interesting. How long is the turn around ordering from GGB?


I think when I ordered late February the lead time was around 2-3 weeks for most straps.


----------



## Brawndo

Rolex Yachtmaster Ref. 116655. I've one reserved, my Rolex dealer says will arrive this Friday. Dealer located at 400km from my place so I'll actually take a vacation to go get it.

This is actually my grail watch, and first one that isn't steel finish. I've been wanting one since I first saw pictures. I'm done after that. No more watches.


----------



## cpl

Brawndo said:


> Rolex Yachtmaster Ref. 116655. I've one reserved, my Rolex dealer says will arrive this Friday. Dealer located at 400km from my place so I'll actually take a vacation to go get it.
> 
> This is actually my grail watch, and first one that isn't steel finish. I've been wanting one since I first saw pictures. I'm done after that. No more watches.
> 
> View attachment 7379922


Beautiful 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

That must be a record for this forum, considering the value of the watch 
Congrats, its beautiful.
There are rumors that Rolex is announcing a SS version of the same watch next week at Baselworld...


----------



## alex79

Brawndo said:


> Rolex Yachtmaster Ref. 116655. I've one reserved, my Rolex dealer says will arrive this Friday. Dealer located at 400km from my place so I'll actually take a vacation to go get it.
> 
> This is actually my grail watch, and first one that isn't steel finish. I've been wanting one since I first saw pictures. I'm done after that. No more watches.
> 
> View attachment 7379922


Wow !! :-!! 
Good on you, great watch to have in a lifetime.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

I ordered a Seiko SSC021 solar watch from Jomashop last night. I've been looking at the Seiko SSC models since I began to get interested in watch collecting, and finally decided to pull the trigger on this one. I already have a ZULU watch band, black with a yellow stripe, and I ordered an inexpensive stainless steel bracelet for it since most people do not like the rubber stock band that comes with the watch.

Here is a picture of the watch on the same kind of ZULU strap I have (from GMTMinusFive's excellent review of the watch), and a picture of the band I ordered.


----------



## ATLien_325

Greetings everyone, just joined the site. Been browsing the Orient Mako thread and loved the "pepsi" edition and actually found/purchased one a few days after. This is my first mechanical watch. I usually daily the Casio line of G-Shocks (recently purchased a 3031 mudman to replace my older one). I will re-edit this post to include a pic. Absolutely in love with the watch.


----------



## ATLien_325

ATLien_325 said:


> Greetings everyone, just joined the site. Been browsing the Orient Mako thread and loved the "pepsi" edition and actually found/purchased one a few days after. This is my first mechanical watch. I usually daily the Casio line of G-Shocks (recently purchased a 3031 mudman to replace my older one). I will re-edit this post to include a pic. Absolutely in love with the watch.


----------



## Brawndo

blowfish89 said:


> That must be a record for this forum, considering the value of the watch
> Congrats, its beautiful.
> There are rumors that Rolex is announcing a SS version of the same watch next week at Baselworld...


Oh crap, I've been lurking this thread for as long as I can remember, on a weekly basis and I had it bookmarked as "What's in the mail" in my Browser, because I like the thread a lot.

Now I feel like a total dumbass. Just realized it was affordable watches. Sorry about that.


----------



## DMCBanshee

I spotted this "Tactical" diver a while ago but I should got it in the mailbox monday or tuesday...


----------



## Barn0081

got my first Oris today 

40mm aquis date 73376764153R.

























lovely watch,very classy indeed. :-!


----------



## Bradjhomes

Oops


----------



## MaxMeridian

I've just ordered it.
But I will be able to collect it only next month, while, I'll be back in Italy.


----------



## MaxMeridian

I really look forward to it! That could be the purchase of my life 



blowfish89 said:


> That must be a record for this forum, considering the value of the watch
> Congrats, its beautiful.
> There are rumors that Rolex is announcing a SS version of the same watch next week at Baselworld...


----------



## DSlocum

Just ordered this


----------



## wtma

I have an incoming grey canvas zulu-style watchstrap from a guy in Cyprus. Been eyeing this one for a while, and finally placed the order 2 weeks ago. Tracking number shows it's already in my local post office so I expect it would be delivered somewhen in the next week. I imagine it would make a nice match with my matte bead-blasted cased 1MWF Kirova Reissue.


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> Not coming via mail. Wife is bringing it back from AZ on Sunday. More pic's here:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/adding-another-elgin-collection-2508018.html
> 
> View attachment 5774650


3 months later, I have a working watch. My mom-in-law and I will document the history and leave it for my boys.


----------



## Screwdriver

Got a Tiger coming.....


----------



## drdunc

2 on the way.....the delayed Kalmar 1....lucky I contacted Clemens as my order had been paid for but not registered on their system. 
And a Squale 50 Atmos....currently at Auckland DHL awaiting tax payment!!!!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpstepancic

Trying my new acquisition over coffee this morning. I'm convinced everyone needs one of these. This ticks off so many boxes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debasercl

drdunc said:


> 2 on the way.....the delayed Kalmar 1....lucky I contacted Clemens as my order had been paid for but not registered on their system.
> And a Squale 50 Atmos....currently at Auckland DHL awaiting tax payment!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations, I'm proudly wearing my blue 1521 tonight in Auckland, enjoy it!


----------



## RidingDonkeys

Brawndo said:


> Oh crap, I've been lurking this thread for as long as I can remember, on a weekly basis and I had it bookmarked as "What's in the mail" in my Browser, because I like the thread a lot.
> 
> Now I feel like a total dumbass. Just realized it was affordable watches. Sorry about that.


Well, damn, I just noticed that too. This is one of the first threads I started following on this forum. I never noticed it was in affordables. It's funny though, despite having some high end watches, I tend to hand around affordables more than any other subforum here. I guess it is just fun and offers more variety.


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken

A SBDC003 from Massdrop.


----------



## Level.5x

Jpstepancic said:


> Trying my new acquisition over coffee this morning. I'm convinced everyone needs one of these. This ticks off so many boxes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great! Ive spent a lot of time with mine. The bracelet and a military green NATO have been my favorite combos. Enjoy it!










Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

You Aucklanders on TKNZ or the Microbrand group on Facebook? Surprised so many Kiwis on here.


----------



## Marco_25

My first vintage watch. Seiko "UFO" 6119 6400.
View attachment 7409546


----------



## ARMADUK

It's like crack those watches I tell ya.

Just ordered this thing. Lower class of watches owned by Seiko, uses Seiko VX33 quartz. I thought of bying same looking Seiko but donno if I will like a watch with the gold on my hand and if I dont like it I donno if anyone would buy it from me here for that much money so I decided instead of Seiko SGF204 that would cost me almost $200 (including tax and shipping) to buy kinda same looking Pulsar PXF108 for almost 1/4 of the Seiko price ($39 without shipping and tax). If I dont like it I am sure I will sell it for same money or even more cause nobody sell them here.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

My new Seiko Solar Prospex SSC021 from Jomashop just arrived today. I quickly changed out the OEM strap for a black and yellow Zulu strap. Here are some quick pictures of the before and after strap change.













​


----------



## Bradjhomes

drdunc said:


> 2 on the way.....the delayed Kalmar 1....lucky I contacted Clemens as my order had been paid for but not registered on their system.
> And a Squale 50 Atmos....currently at Auckland DHL awaiting tax payment!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The H2O looks awesome. Look forward to hearing your thoughts.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## WatchMedic

I'm on shift, but the wife just texted me with a pic of today's mailbox offering.










Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken

WatchMedic said:


> I'm on shift, but the wife just texted me with a pic of today's mailbox offering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


Was this before she smacked it with a hammer, or is she understanding about it? ;-)


----------



## WatchMedic

HeavyDuty_Ken said:


> Was this before she smacked it with a hammer, or is she understanding about it? ;-)


She collects vintage sewing machines, so she understands.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna

WatchMedic said:


> She collects vintage sewing machines, so she understands.


Vintage sewing machines is a hobby shared by F71's Makitamama, I believe!


----------



## WatchMedic

GUTuna said:


> Vintage sewing machines is a hobby shared by F71's Makitamama, I believe!


She sews on them too. She quilts, makes clothes, dresses..
She even embroiders.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk

Another unicorn. I've been looking for one for over a year. She will be arriving in a few weeks. Can't wait

Pics from Tactico website


----------



## mannal

Use "Go Advanced" then add pictures. Forum is still broken.



EL_GEEk said:


> Another unicorn. I've been looking for one for over a year. She will be arriving in a few weeks. Can't wait
> 
> Pics from Tactico website
> 
> View attachment 7419626
> 
> 
> View attachment 7419650
> 
> 
> View attachment 7419682


----------



## bwedlund

I just hit the "Buy" button on the Blue Certina DS Action Diver. Should have it on the wrist before next weekend. I haven't seen it in person yet, but have heard from a friend who saw it at an AD in Vegas that the blue looks better in person than in pictures so I am pretty excited to see if thats true.


----------



## nenolas73

Vintage (NOS) Mildia Cronograph Valjoux 7736 (probably)


----------



## EL_GEEk

How about now?



mannal said:


> Use "Go Advanced" then add pictures. Forum is still broken.


----------



## SteamJ

nenolas73 said:


> View attachment 7420682
> 
> 
> Vintage (NOS) Mildia Cronograph Valjoux 7736 (probably)


Very cool!


----------



## Corduroy_Pillows

Just hit the buy button on a Geckota K1 V30 Watch Head and 22mm Simon Vintage Aviator
44mm Stainless Case
Saphire Crystal
C3 Lume
Miyota 8215 Auto Movement
Antique Silver Finish
Pretty interesting case back
$211 USD all in.

View attachment 7427458


View attachment 7427466


View attachment 7427474


View attachment 7427482


View attachment 7427522


----------



## adhin

All for just under $140AUD
They're still a few weeks away.


----------



## whoa

bwedlund said:


> I just hit the "Buy" button on the Blue Certina DS Action Diver. Should have it on the wrist before next weekend. I haven't seen it in person yet, but have heard from a friend who saw it at an AD in Vegas that the blue looks better in person than in pictures so I am pretty excited to see if thats true.
> View attachment 7420410


It really is stunning!

Just a crappy pic from an ad a while ago! Hate the rubber though! 









Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## sickondivers

*Fixin to get my PVD on.......Originally was going to go with the Steinhart Ocean PVD but after seeing a friends new Bernhardt Binnacle black ( PVD ) it was ALL over........The Bernie PVD flat out just kicks ass over the Steinhart PVD . Seriously #Bernhardt #USA








*


----------



## sledgod

Received my new ceramic bezel for my OVM! Very very happy with it, can't wait to fit it tomorrow perhaps! (Too tired tonight, I know I'll be impatient and scratch or break something) 
Also in the mail was my polarizing film for the dw5600 so I can do negative mod. Tested on my f108 and it's perfect, very happy. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuessWho

After a year and a half, this watch is on it's way!


----------



## SteamJ

GuessWho said:


> After a year and a half, this watch is on it's way!
> View attachment 7431058
> 
> View attachment 7431066


Cool Vostok. What model is this?


----------



## GuessWho

SteamJ said:


> Cool Vostok. What model is this?


It's a watch.ru forum project (NVCH-30, reissue of the 300M Vostok), 300 made for the project, but they will release this as a SE model later this year with a different dial and only 200M rating.

Link: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/nvch-30-reissue-watch-ru-w-meranom-1083643.html


----------



## SteamJ

GuessWho said:


> It's a watch.ru forum project (NVCH-30, reissue of the 300M Vostok), 300 made for the project, but they will release this as a SE model later this year with a different dial and only 200M rating.
> 
> Link: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/nvch-30-reissue-watch-ru-w-meranom-1083643.html


I'll watch out for the SE version. Thanks.


----------



## tygrysastyl

Hi,

So got surprised by girlfriend who asked for new watch. So went ahead and bought nice Citizen Eco-Drive for her, not to waste valuable logistics money ;-) I went for Orient Automatic (I wanted a watch from them for a long time). Finally got lucky and bought vintage Timex (had a quartz that died on me before). New Timex is automatic and serviced so should last some time.

So busy weekend for my wallet ;-)

Sorry for pictures as they are off internet. Will update this thread once packages arrive.

























Thanks for watching.


----------



## ScootingCat

How did this get into my shopping cart? No idea... ;-)


----------



## ARMADUK

So, a package from Ukraine arrived with made in USSR watch Raketa from 70's. I was not even thrilled to open it awaiting a junk watch in horrible condition cause I found out (long after ordering) that pics might not be of the watch in question, the watch on pics was spotless. Luckily after opening the watch I was reliefed, it looks absolutely amasing for 40 y.o. watch. Hand wind, date, very nice leather strap. I am a happy bunny. Accuracy is +5s for 6 hours sofar, will try to tweak it later.


----------



## tygrysastyl

ScootingCat said:


> How did this get into my shopping cart? No idea... ;-)
> 
> View attachment 7431978


Great choice, reminds me of watch that I just got back on it's feet and working:









Thanks


----------



## nenolas73

nenolas73 said:


> View attachment 7420682
> 
> 
> Vintage (NOS) Mildia Cronograph Valjoux 7736 (probably)


Any help on getting a better ID on this is appreciated: https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/id-mildia-chronograph-17-jewels-incabloc-3003082.html#post26978450


----------



## uber_uter

I've got the Zelos Helmsman in the mail and meeting the seller for a Halios Tropik B.



















Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

I got it! Nice watch for the price


----------



## blowfish89

Package from Zagreb.
Trust me - this is the first of many, and Patrik has my business.


----------



## blowfish89

The blue Squale 1521 also arrived and it is uh-mazing, but my gf saw that and went wowww and has been wearing it since, pics after I get it back.


----------



## soulbazz

blowfish89 said:


> Package from Zagreb.
> Trust me - this is the first of many, and Patrik has my business.


Awesome strap blowfish! How long did shipping take? Mine were shipped on feb. 27 and according to tracking haven't left Croatia yet. I think we're both in LA too.


----------



## tygrysastyl

Hi,

Here it is. The vintage (70s) Timex automatic. So far it is accurate. I'm thinking about different bracelet, strap to accommodate it. I have a grey and black NATO strap, but thinking perhaps metal bracelet would work with this shape better.

Any thoughts?

























Thanks


----------



## blowfish89

soulbazz said:


> Awesome strap blowfish! How long did shipping take? Mine were shipped on feb. 27 and according to tracking haven't left Croatia yet. I think we're both in LA too.


Mine was also shipped on 27 Feb, I got it yesterday. You'll get it in a day or two.


----------



## whoa

blowfish89 said:


> Mine was also shipped on 27 Feb, I got it yesterday. You'll get it in a day or two.


Which one is it for?

Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## blowfish89

whoa said:


> Which one is it for?


didn't think so far ahead, just wanted a denim strap.
Its 20mm, so will fit most of my watches - CW C9 / Squale / Submariner, put it on the CW for now.


----------



## whoa

blowfish89 said:


> didn't think so far ahead, just wanted a denim strap.
> Its 20mm, so will fit most of my watches - CW C9 / Squale / Submariner, put it on the CW for now.


Hehe yeah I've been wanting one for a while too! Just suck at just buying stuff! 😎 think my wife like that fact haha! How thick is it?

Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## Barn0081

uber_uter said:


> I've got the Zelos Helmsman in the mail and meeting the seller for a Halios Tropik B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


lol, i also have the Zelos Helmsman in the mail and i already have a Halios Tropik B.


----------



## Diabolic Coffee

Just copped a brand new Obris Morgan Explorer II from







a fellow WUS member. I'm kind of stoked for it.


----------



## blowfish89

whoa said:


> Hehe yeah I've been wanting one for a while too! Just suck at just buying stuff!  think my wife like that fact haha! How thick is it?
> 
> Sent using rock, paper scissor!


I understand, I am confused myself when it comes to custom design a strap. So for this, I just browse Patrik's "outlet" on his website which has readymade straps at cheaper prices and pick if I like something and its the proper size. I picked the denim that way, and I just picked the sand rolled canvas too right now. The brown and red one from the last outlet sale ad are still available.
The strap is not too thick or too thin - it bends quite easily, but it is still two layers of denim, not one, so its not super slim. It works even on my relatively slim C9 as well as the vintage Sub.


----------



## SteamJ

blowfish89 said:


> I understand, I am confused myself when it comes to custom design a strap. So for this, I just browse Patrik's "outlet" on his website which has readymade straps at cheaper prices and pick if I like something and its the proper size. I picked the denim that way, and I just picked the sand rolled canvas too right now. The brown and red one from the last outlet sale ad are still available.
> The strap is not too thick or too thin - it bends quite easily, but it is still two layers of denim, not one, so its not super slim. It works even on my relatively slim C9 as well as the vintage Sub.


It looks good. Having gotten 5 straps from Patrik I can tell you you'll never be disappointed with the quality.


----------



## whoa

blowfish89 said:


> I understand, I am confused myself when it comes to custom design a strap. So for this, I just browse Patrik's "outlet" on his website which has readymade straps at cheaper prices and pick if I like something and its the proper size. I picked the denim that way, and I just picked the sand rolled canvas too right now. The brown and red one from the last outlet sale ad are still available.
> The strap is not too thick or too thin - it bends quite easily, but it is still two layers of denim, not one, so its not super slim. It works even on my relatively slim C9 as well as the vintage Sub.


Looks really good! Hmm whenever I look nothing there :-D

Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## uber_uter

Barn0081 said:


> lol, i also have the Zelos Helmsman in the mail and i already have a Halios Tropik B.


I got the Halios today. The Zelos is supposed to arrive Thursday. Can't wait.


----------



## soulbazz

blowfish89 said:


> Mine was also shipped on 27 Feb, I got it yesterday. You'll get it in a day or two.


You were right! Unfortunately i was left the dreaded failed delivery notice. Doh. One more day i guess


----------



## blowfish89

soulbazz said:


> You were right! Unfortunately i was left the dreaded failed delivery notice. Doh. One more day i guess


But why? Mine was just dropped in my mailbox. Its just USPS.


----------



## soulbazz

blowfish89 said:


> But why? Mine was just dropped in my mailbox. Its just USPS.


Who knows. My local branch is an absolute disaster unfortunetly. The fact that i get any of the mail im supposed to is a small miracle ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## peaceonearth

peaceonearth said:


> Just picked up a Citizen AT8110. This thing is so cool!
> 
> View attachment 7363178


Correction: the watch itself is very cool. The bracelet is junk that I would not expect on such a nice watch -- looks blingy, feels cheap, and eats my arm hair. Swapping for black leather ASAP.


----------



## sledgod

sledgod said:


> Received my new ceramic bezel for my OVM! Very very happy with it, can't wait to fit it tomorrow perhaps! (Too tired tonight, I know I'll be impatient and scratch or break something)
> Also in the mail was my polarizing film for the dw5600 so I can do negative mod. Tested on my f108 and it's perfect, very happy.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Fitted now. Very happy indeed.

Also did the negative display, so now I'm just waiting on my momentum. Hopefully that's as successful










Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vicolindo

Hamilton Khaki will be here Friday. Might need to slow down on the watch buying after this.

View attachment 7455346


----------



## nenolas73

SteamJ said:


> Very cool!


And even better in real life


----------



## Beach Hound

A pair of Nato straps (Grey and Brown) and one Hager Commando (thanks to another forum member!)


----------



## cuica

Finally got a full stainless steel digital watch + a negative display - and all in one package (not my pic):


----------



## GuessWho

I was bad, put this in the cart, then changed my mind. Then they emailed me a paypal invoice with a big discount on it.. Couldn't say no







Shturmanskie "Sputnik", a quartz watch where the second hand is the little Sputnik (red arrow) that travels around the globe.


----------



## steadyrock

Pulled the trigger on a New Blumo (Numo Blumo?) from massdrop the other day. Can't freaking wait. This is my first "nice" watch. Ship date unfortunately isn't until 4/5, but the juice is worth the squeeze considering the MD price. Now I want to go scratch the itch for a SARB.









(Internet image)


----------



## That_Turtle

blowfish89 said:


> Package from Zagreb.
> Trust me - this is the first of many, and Patrik has my business.


Patrik is the best.


----------



## DPflaumer

Working on my next (and final) one for the year...


----------



## DrVenkman

Not in mail yet...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SnowJambi

I've got this old Zim watch in the mail









As well as this cheap Chinese mechanical


----------



## ScootingCat

Waiting for me in the mailbox.


----------



## blowfish89

Couple of pics of the Squale.


----------



## cmann_97

New to me Lum-tec M3









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazza74

The new Sinn 556 Anniversary looks great. Congrats!



DrVenkman said:


> Not in mail yet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

DrVenkman said:


> Not in mail yet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it. Might have to look into how to get hold of one.


----------



## DrVenkman

Bradjhomes said:


> Love it. Might have to look into how to get hold of one.


I just reserved it with a down payment on watchbuys. At first I thought it was limited edition of 100, which is why I jumped so quick. Lost some of its luster when I went back and saw 1000 were being made. Still a relatively small amount I guess...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bvc2005

Nice. Where did you pick it up? 


GuessWho said:


> I was bad, put this in the cart, then changed my mind. Then they emailed me a paypal invoice with a big discount on it.. Couldn't say no
> View attachment 7459658
> 
> Shturmanskie "Sputnik", a quartz watch where the second hand is the little Sputnik (red arrow) that travels around the globe.


----------



## Bradjhomes

DrVenkman said:


> I just reserved it with a down payment on watchbuys. At first I thought it was limited edition of 100, which is why I jumped so quick. Lost some of its luster when I went back and saw 1000 were being made. Still a relatively small amount I guess...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought 100 too. We must have both read it somewhere. Do you know the pricing?


----------



## DrVenkman

Bradjhomes said:


> I thought 100 too. We must have both read it somewhere. Do you know the pricing?


$1390 USD on bracelet, $1100 and some for leather strap. Not sure if watchbuys supports the UK.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GuessWho

bvc2005 said:


> Nice. Where did you pick it up?


Got it from Smirs

Their English version website is pretty broken, so if you want to check out automatically you will need to use the Russian version (and a Russian payment processor). You may be better off emailing them and telling them what they want, then they'll kick you a PayPal invoice.


----------



## Bradjhomes

DrVenkman said:


> $1390 USD on bracelet, $1100 and some for leather strap. Not sure if watchbuys supports the UK.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I might get in touch with Page & Cooper


----------



## imagwai

Bradjhomes said:


> I might get in touch with Page & Cooper


Page and Cooper have it listed on their site for pre-order with 3 strap/bracelet options. Quite tempted myself.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam-e

These all came at once.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Sam-e said:


> These all came at once.


Many aspects of life are better when that happens.


----------



## Rocco

Sam-e said:


> These all came at once.


Did you pick up the blue dial new?


----------



## cpscott84

Sam-e said:


> These all came at once.


I've owned both the black and white versions of this watch but I've never seen the blue before and now I want one.

My black EF-503De:










And the white:


----------



## WrnrG

Pulled the trigger on this yesterday. No confirmation on shipment just yet, but hopefully it arrives within 2 weeks so I can wear it on my birthday.

Fell in love with this the moment I saw it.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK

Two bracelets for my https://www.watchuseek.com/f97/raketa-2614-h-tv-dial-3004706.html being shipped


----------



## CMFord

After drooling over it for more than a year, I purchased a Junghans Max Bill ref 027 4700 from an eBay seller in 'Georgia' this week. The watch has a damaged crystal so I made an offer for considerably less than 50% of the new price (and a lot less than they usually go for used) and was a bit surprised when the offer was accepted. It was only then I realized the seller isn't in the State of Georgia, but the country Georgia, in Eastern Europe... Luckily the seller has a fantastic rating with many recent watch sales consisting of models priced both higher and lower than this one, but not really any models you'd expect someone to try and fake. Plus, communication has been fantastic.

So, after shipping the watch from Georgia yesterday (Eastern Europe remember), FedEx informs me (to my pleasant surprise) that it will arrive on Monday! And then, about that damaged crystal, there's a jeweler specifically listed as an authorized crystal replacement center by Junghans only about 3 hours from home. The jeweler promises to replace the crystal with a match to the original and perform a pressure test in a day's turnaround time for a very reasonable fee. The rest of the watch appears to be in great, slightly used condition so I should come out really well after the crystal replacement.

To say I'm psyched is an understatement - this is the second watch in the ~$1,000 (new) price range that I've found at a really, really good value after lusting after it for quite a long time. Now I need a good excuse to be late to the office Monday morning since the FedEx delivery will be before 10:30AM, but that won't be too difficult.

Here's a random photo of this model I found online:


----------



## jamesezra

For my first ever Invicta mod project. Been waiting for a donor watch for a while now. Maybe I will wear it for a while first before I give it a make-over =)









Too cheap a deal to miss!


----------



## Sam-e

Rocco said:


> Did you pick up the blue dial new?


Yes, 100% brand new!


----------



## RidingDonkeys

CMFord said:


> After drooling over it for more than a year, I purchased a Junghans Max Bill ref 027 4700 from an eBay seller in 'Georgia' this week. The watch has a damaged crystal so I made an offer for considerably less than 50% of the new price (and a lot less than they usually go for used) and was a bit surprised when the offer was accepted. It was only then I realized the seller isn't in the State of Georgia, but the country Georgia, in Eastern Europe... Luckily the seller has a fantastic rating with many recent watch sales consisting of models priced both higher and lower than this one, but not really any models you'd expect someone to try and fake. Plus, communication has been fantastic.
> 
> So, after shipping the watch from Georgia yesterday (Eastern Europe remember), FedEx informs me (to my pleasant surprise) that it will arrive on Monday! And then, about that damaged crystal, there's a jeweler specifically listed as an authorized crystal replacement center by Junghans only about 3 hours from home. The jeweler promises to replace the crystal with a match to the original and perform a pressure test in a day's turnaround time for a very reasonable fee. The rest of the watch appears to be in great, slightly used condition so I should come out really well after the crystal replacement.
> 
> To say I'm psyched is an understatement - this is the second watch in the ~$1,000 (new) price range that I've found at a really, really good value after lusting after it for quite a long time. Now I need a good excuse to be late to the office Monday morning since the FedEx delivery will be before 10:30AM, but that won't be too difficult.
> 
> Here's a random photo of this model I found online:
> View attachment 7485122


I believe I've been watching that exact watch on eBay. Good snag.

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## geauxtigers

Ordered a Dagaz Thunderbolt in the recent sale, but man has shipping been slow. It'll be 3 weeks this Monday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazza74

DrVenkman said:


> Not in mail yet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang it....been thinking about this Sinn ever since I got the email from Watchbuys. I was planning on the Vapaus and maybe a Junghans Meister Chronoscope for this year, but since this is a LE I may have to push the Junghans out to 2017. My only pause is that I was thinking about the slate grey Vapaus, and the Sinn is also grey, albeit completely different looks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai

DrVenkman said:


> Not in mail yet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here. Did you go for this version with the 2 link bracelet too?


----------



## kyliebert

Couple of handmade straps from WUS member Watchdisplay. They look really nice in the pics and the price is right!!!


----------



## mannal

Another deal from the Heads Up! thread.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Me too!

VSA Officers Mechanical 241373, 40mm wide slimline (10mm thick) with ETA 2824-2 movement.


----------



## rfortson

Just saw these today and had to pick up the SRP783. These are limited edition Seiko 5's for Mt. Fuji becoming a World Heritage Site. (SRP781, 783, 785)


----------



## WeedlessDrive

Just arrived Borealis Sea Dragon, nice for the money. Runs smooth with miyota 9015 and is finished well.


----------



## whoa

I do like it just never get the compass bezel! Is it full lume? 

Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## GUTuna

rfortson said:


> Just saw these today and had to pick up the SRP783. These are limited edition Seiko 5's for Mt. Fuji becoming a World Heritage Site. (SRP781, 783, 785)


Very nice. I'm going to need to track one of these down! A difficult choice...


----------



## DPflaumer

Last addition for a good long while. I'm going to be nice and settled with my 5.


----------



## DrVenkman

imagwai said:


> Same here. Did you go for this version with the 2 link bracelet too?


I ordered the bracelet version. Is there a choice on which bracelet too?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imagwai

DrVenkman said:


> I ordered the bracelet version. Is there a choice on which bracelet too?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think so, but was only offered one bracelet version at P+C. They also offered rubber and leather. Luckily it was the bracelet I wanted.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## kissmywhat

Have been looking for the "right" 5, SNKK was the best I could find that really appealed to me. 
View attachment 7513994


so I joined in the Massdrop.


----------



## NYSCOTTY

Seiko 5 SNZB31J (NOS in box)


----------



## 59yukon01

Sometimes you just find that price that's too good to pass up. Well this was one of those times. Besides I wanted a blue watch. New version Seiko Sumo SBDC033 on the way.


----------



## tygrysastyl

Hi all,

Arrived Saturday at the office, only was able to get it today. So from ordering (Hong Kong) to arrival it was 6 days in total. Phenomenal speed. Quality much better than expected. Finish very good, bracelet similar to Seiko quality for jubilee. Great price. Couldn't be happier.

Orient Independence








And gift for my girlfriend:

Citizen, which ticks all the boxes that she described 








Thanks


----------



## Robert78040

A brand new *"**Breitling Super-Avenger II" *is coming my way and I should be able to pick it up at the watch shop fairly soon.

View attachment 7518266


View attachment 7518274


----------



## cuica

Just in:


----------



## Verdict

I returned the SAGA161 Seiko Brightz I posted last month to the seller and I picked this one up on ebay, I couldn't resist! It was the cheapest I've seen the GPS tech go for _and_ it came in blue. I'm happy this one is coming because my last 3 transactions weren't successful - I returned the SAGA161, I canceled my Blumo on Massdrop before it shipped and my Eterna Kontiki order was canceled by the seller. My last purchase was in 2014 so I'm pretty excited for this one.


----------



## creepshow

Tutima incoming from sales forum...

View attachment 7523130

picture came from uhrforum.de


----------



## briburt

Zelos Chroma 2 limited edition with bronze case on its way. Should arrive later this week. Hope it looks at least as good in person as it does in the pics on their website.


----------



## James_

This for my Precista PRS18Q. Hoping it matches the bead blasted case of the watch


----------



## Keyzard

I've been resisting this one.....but I found it at a fair price, and it should be here in time for my B-Day in April!! -

*Sturmanskie Traveler 24*


----------



## James_

New Delhi is spelled wrong?



Keyzard said:


> I've been resisting this one.....but I found it at a fair price, and it should be here in time for my B-Day in April!! -
> 
> *Sturmanskie Traveler 24*
> 
> View attachment 7530122


----------



## SteamJ

My Obris Morgan Aegis is en route. Sadly it'll likely miss the Dallas GTG on Saturday since it's due to deliver on Monday.


----------



## DSlocum

My Makara turtle is finally in the mail.... 10 days from order to actually shipping the thing, no idea how long the post will take. No so impressed with the customer service end so far (but then again, if I had read the threads here first, I would have been better prepared so....)


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> Another deal from the Heads Up! thread.
> 
> View attachment 7492210


It's running 12 secs fast face-up & crown-up. Nothing i'm to concerned about. Letting it run overnight before I pull the plastic. I'm looking forward to trying it on.


----------



## jamesezra

I am seriously thinking hard if I should get this!



briburt said:


> Zelos Chroma 2 limited edition with bronze case on its way. Should arrive later this week. Hope it looks at least as good in person as it does in the pics on their website.


----------



## James_

jamesezra said:


> I am seriously thinking hard if I should get this!


Looks great but the specs would put me off. Miyota 9015 and 100m WR would be better. But maybe it doesn't matter because it looks so good.


----------



## Keyzard

James_ said:


> New Delhi is spelled wrong?


Yeah, I saw that.....It's like that on every variation/version I could find pictures of.....I'm not going to let it bother me....lol


----------



## Jackalo626

Vicolindo said:


> Hamilton Khaki will be here Friday. Might need to slow down on the watch buying after this.
> 
> View attachment 7455346


Just got my Hamilton Khaki delivered today also.


----------



## briburt

jamesezra said:


> I am seriously thinking hard if I should get this!


I plan to post a short review with photos after mine arrives. Hoping for the best as this is my first purchase from a "microbrand." I've always wanted a bronze watch, but I'm not interested in dive watches at all, and most of the bronze cases I've seen have been on divers. Nice to see someone using bronze for something a bit dressier


----------



## jamesezra

Yeah agreed on what you said. Bronze divers are everywhere now and Elshan was really brave to use if for his dress watch.

Looking forward to your review!



briburt said:


> I plan to post a short review with photos after mine arrives. Hoping for the best as this is my first purchase from a "microbrand." I've always wanted a bronze watch, but I'm not interested in dive watches at all, and most of the bronze cases I've seen have been on divers. Nice to see someone using bronze for something a bit dressier


----------



## GUTuna

Trying out the Grand Cocktail after a trade with another WIS


----------



## JLesinski

GUTuna said:


> Trying out the Grand Cocktail after a trade with another WIS
> 
> View attachment 7535298


Hmmm. I just so happen to have plans to be in the market for a white-faced watch that will look good in a business setting sometime in the next six months. I'll have to add that one to the list under consideration


----------



## DSlocum

Just arrived.... $36 eBay find.


----------



## WorthTheWrist

This just arrived and I love the look.


----------



## blowfish89

10 dollar knife roll from ebay which makes a great strap roll, thanks to a heads up from a fellow member here.
I'm going to buy one or two more.
These are just the 22mm straps, I have more in 20mm.

















Also ordered an Eulit perlon from Holbens. And my second Clover strap rolled canvas came in today as well.


----------



## James_

Mesh received


----------



## cmann_97

Just in .... Oris Big Crown









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Diabolic Coffee

Have a Maratac 9015L in the mail. Got it for a straight trade with a fellow WUS member. SHould be in tomorrow.


----------



## SirHorse

This arrived at the office about an hour ago. I've had my eye out for one of these for about a year, since first finding out about them. Found one at a good price and am very happy. More pics will be coming after work.

View attachment 7552330


View attachment 7552338


----------



## SirHorse

Having image issues. Will post working pics once I get the problem figured out.

EDIT:
Adjusted camera settings and can open the pics now but it's not uploading. Linking to them seems to work, though. My new acquisition:

http://www.qis.net/~sirhorse/TXT3C474c.jpg

[url]http://www.qis.net/~sirhorse/TXT3C474d.jpg

http://www.qis.net/~sirhorse/TXT3C474e.jpg[/URL]


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> It's running 12 secs fast face-up & crown-up. Nothing i'm to concerned about. Letting it run overnight before I pull the plastic. I'm looking forward to trying it on.
> 
> View attachment 7532250


Nice watch but minutes & seconds are hard to read. I like the look, fit and finish.


----------



## kyleman

blowfish89 said:


> 10 dollar knife roll from ebay which makes a great strap roll, thanks to a heads up from a fellow member here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Who would ever need so many knives to necessitate a knife roll???

Says guy with 10+ watch rotation and one million nato straps...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

I was looking for an affordable moon phase or sun & moon. Found this LP at the right price-point.

Borrowed picture


----------



## Level.5x

It's been too long since I've had something to post here...last successful purchase was an Archimede pilot from October. Last unsuccessful purchase was a Seiko SARB033 in December.

Just ordered the Mido Multifort 38mm









Available on amazon at $475 right now. Lowest price I've ever seen.

Took a while to decide what dial color I enjoyed the most. I think the black dots on white dial has the most character. Gotta love Amazon Prime though...guaranteed delivery this Saturday!

Wishing you all a joyful Easter weekend ahead


----------



## Barn0081

Added 2 more Zelos Bronze watches to my collection this week.

first up the Helmsman Bronze...









































Then the Abyss Bronze arrived...









































Love these two so much,Zelos is definitely my favourite micro brand at the moment. :-!


----------



## ToneLoke09

It might only be paper, but I did just get this in the mail today. The print is definitely affordable, not sure how much an original Seamaster 300 would run for though.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

Outbound (and I will probably regret this move)









Inbound- more Clover straps
Notched leather









Canvas pieces to go on my Sinn clasp









My Obris Morgan aegis is somewhere over the Pacific ocean hopefully!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Warnersaur

Long time no post. First watch of the new year as a birthday present to myself...
the classic skx007
(not my pic) 
View attachment 7565530

Excited is an understatement!!
(no idea why the pic isn't showing straight off.... You all know what it looks like anyway!!!)


----------



## mannal

Use Go Advanced when posting images. Forum is broken.



Warnersaur said:


> Long time no post. First watch of the new year as a birthday present to myself...
> the classic skx007
> (not my pic)
> View attachment 7565530
> 
> Excited is an understatement!!
> (no idea why the pic isn't showing straight off.... You all know what it looks like anyway!!!)


----------



## T-Spoon

What I have in the mail? SARB033.


----------



## Keyzard

I've never been one to gravitate towards Timex, but after about two weeks of research I couldn't find anything for even 3 times the price that ticks all the boxes this one does:









GMT 4 hander, static and rotating 24 hour markers......it should be here early next week!! |>


----------



## SteamJ

This arrived just in time for the Dallas GTG tomorrow.


----------



## DSlocum

This just arrived, though I was beginning to doubt. Definitely my WRUW tomorrow and maybe through the weekend.


----------



## 1_klean_Watch

I just ordered my third and last watch for 2016. It was a Seiko SKX009K1 with strapcode super engineered II bracelet. I can't wait to get it the mail.


----------



## the5rivers

My haul for the past three weeks, pics below: 

On the radar: Christopher Ward C65 Trident classic, Laco Neapel, Bulova Precisionist Wilton, Oris Aquis, Lew and Huey NTH/Commander, Tag Carrera Calibre 7/Tag Formula 1 Calibre 7, Steinhart Nav B 47/Nav B 47 Premium, Mansfield Automatica One.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

the5rivers said:


> My haul for the past three weeks, pics below:
> 
> On the radar: Christopher Ward C65 Trident classic, Laco Neapel, Bulova Precisionist Wilton, Oris Aquis, Lew and Huey NTH/Commander, Tag Carrera Calibre 7/Tag Formula 1 Calibre 7, Steinhart Nav B 47/Nav B 47 Premium, Mansfield Automatica One.


Put.

The credit card.

Down!

... This is for your own safety!


----------



## the5rivers

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Put.
> 
> The credit card.
> 
> Down!
> 
> ... This is for your own safety!


Lol. Tax refund is great. Plus selling shoes and a watch helps. Let me clarify... On the radar means they are blips and will most likely fade away!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazza74

As hard as I tried, in the end resistance was futile.


----------



## blowfish89

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Put.
> 
> The credit card.
> 
> Down!
> 
> ... This is for your own safety!


Reported to mods for firearm picture.


----------



## jamesezra

The first one in the flesh I believe!

Congrats on the Aegis!

How's the fit and feel?



SteamJ said:


> This arrived just in time for the Dallas GTG tomorrow.


----------



## rpaar63

I have never spent more than $50 on a watch in my life, i usually only get my watches on clearance. I have mostly Timex and Casio, one Seiko 5 ($30 on sale), and a few other off brand watches. I received a total of $200 at Christmas time last year, i have been looking at watches. There are a few watches ive been looking at, Seiko and Orient among them. Everytime i just about decide to buy something it either goes out of stock, the price jumps crazy, or i suddenly decided "I can't pay that much for a watch" (much over $50). I was really wanting a Bambino with the stainless case and white dial, but the price kept jumping and then i saw some good pictures of the Bambino V3 with a blue dial, "oh great now what". 
Finally Thursday morning i saw the blue Bambino on Amazon for $129 and ordered it, 20 minutes later i was not sure if i should have spent that much on a watch that i really didn't need, lol. Got an email friday afternoon, it has shipped, now I'm really looking forward to getting it.

I stole this pic from the Internet because i can't take any of my own yet









Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo

Its a nice one dont worry!


----------



## Armenian

James_ said:


> New Delhi is spelled wrong?


So is Los Angeles and Traveler. I still ordered the watch though. What good is a Russia watch that isn't kooky?


----------



## samifan24

Keyzard said:


> I've never been one to gravitate towards Timex, but after about two weeks of research I couldn't find anything for even 3 times the price that ticks all the boxes this one does:
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7567306&d=1458943772"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> GMT 4 hander, static and rotating 24 hour markers......it should be here early next week!! |>


Great looking watch. Do you know the model number? Thanks.


----------



## SteamJ

jamesezra said:


> The first one in the flesh I believe!
> 
> Congrats on the Aegis!
> 
> How's the fit and feel?


Actually very nice. It's solidly constructed and the bezel action is as good as anything I've ever experienced since it has absolutely no play and turns like a dream. The clasp is really flimsy but does the job and that's the only negative I'd add since the lume is also killer.


----------



## DMCBanshee

I ordered both a MK II Military modded SKX007 and a Cobra Calibre are on the way!

View attachment 7577186

View attachment 7577202


----------



## Level.5x

Very pleased with my Mido that came today. Packaging looks very good, even have a blank warranty card. Stickers all look fresh and the watch is spectacular. Will try to wait 24hrs to resize the bracelet. Looks promising!





































Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra

Awesome!

Looking forward to ordering the DLC version when pre-orders open in Apr again!

Wear yours in good health!



SteamJ said:


> Actually very nice. It's solidly constructed and the bezel action is as good as anything I've ever experienced since it has absolutely no play and turns like a dream. The clasp is really flimsy but does the job and that's the only negative I'd add since the lume is also killer.


----------



## Barn0081

Jonesin4Watches said:


> Very pleased with my Mido that came today. Packaging looks very good, even have a blank warranty card. Stickers all look fresh and the watch is spectacular. Will try to wait 24hrs to resize the bracelet. Looks promising!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


nice, i have the black and orange version :-!


----------



## Level.5x

Barn0081 said:


> nice, i have the black and orange version :-!


Those dots and dial striations look good in any color combo. Especially in a sportier nature like the orange/black. If I ran Mido, I would make a bunch of limited edition color combos in the Multifort line. But what do I know...

I like this new one they released at Baselworld.


----------



## w4tchnut

Jonesin4Watches said:


> Those dots and dial striations look good in any color combo. Especially in a sportier nature like the orange/black. If I ran Mido, I would make a bunch of limited edition color combos in the Multifort line. But what do I know...
> 
> I like this new one they released at Baselworld.
> 
> View attachment 7585258


This one is really nice. 
What's the lume like on the Multifort models?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoa

Agree that this Mido look very cool! 

Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## M_Milaguet

I have this looker incoming in the mail 
View attachment 7588338


----------



## Level.5x

w4tchnut said:


> This one is really nice.
> What's the lume like on the Multifort models?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I assume the orange and white lume is better, but the black lume is awful. LOL Then again, I'm not a big lume guy. If it's got it, great. If it doesn't, oh well.


----------



## velvet396

Vintage from datniche, my first.


----------



## blowfish89

Removed the lizard strap from the cart, but the other three are coming


----------



## 1_klean_Watch

This watch isn't necessarily new, but I got it relumed by Everest Watchworks. I cannot wait to get in the mail and put my new strap on this beauty. I am also thinking of upgrading the crystal to something that is AR coated.


----------



## SteamJ

Not my photo but I have one of these coming brand new from Borealis on Wednesday. I actually won it on Facebook so it's extra exciting that I got it as a prize.


----------



## goody2141

SteamJ said:


> Not my photo but I have one of these coming brand new from Borealis on Wednesday. I actually won it on Facebook so it's extra exciting that I got it as a prize.


Congrats Jason.


----------



## Diabolic Coffee

Just snagged a Zixen DSR SP100m. Looks amazing







g in the photos. Hope it looks as nice on my wrist.


----------



## heady91

Got this face to face on Friday from a fellow WUS member.



















Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny Boy

A Christopher Ward Trident C65, white face and black strap


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Whilst waiting for the Alpina (inbound May 2016), I've just ordered the Orient Monarch DD03002B. 
Hopefully the madness will stop and I'll have achieved contentment. Contentment clearly being the unobtainable grail!


----------



## icenine

heady91 said:


>


This Seagull movement looks so much more intricate than you'd imagine given its affordability! Really neat. Enjoy, Magrette makes some awesome watches..


----------



## IAmScott

Mediocre said:


> Pretty excited, I have a travel case on the way
> 
> View attachment 2085554


Snagged of these of Amazon a few months back. Can't beat it for the price!


----------



## TimeDilation

Just ordered these two, couldn't decide between them so ordered them both. For the money, just too cool IMO. Retro cool and Seiko so what's not to like ha ha. 








Not my pics, of course. They are in the mail.

Sent from my Galaxy Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScootingCat

For the first time since this past Christmas, I actually have nothing inbound. :-(


----------



## GUTuna

Found! The only affordable Rattrapante that I have seen. The Torsten Nagengast Timeline (TNT) WUS Rattrapante project watch.


----------



## EL_GEEk

Another one of my Unicorns. She is a beauty. Solid built. Put it on the @JanistradingCo Phantom strap. The OEM strap is a bit big for me and I don't have a leather puncher with me.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

Not in the mail but I got my Seamaster Deville back from service about a week ago. I went to wind it today and the crown felt like crap and wouldn't wind. So I get to take it back in again tomorrow. FML


----------



## thejames1

1_klean_Watch said:


> This watch isn't necessarily new, but I got it relumed by Everest Watchworks. I cannot wait to get in the mail and put my new strap on this beauty. I am also thinking of upgrading the crystal to something that is AR coated.
> 
> View attachment 7591530
> View attachment 7591546


You are going to love the lume on this now. Everest WW does a great job!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## ninzeo

GUTuna said:


> Found! The only affordable Rattrapante that I have seen. The Torsten Nagengast Timeline (TNT) WUS Rattrapante project watch.
> 
> View attachment 7602498
> View attachment 7602506


Very very nice find tuna! Where'd you snag that one up if I may ask?


----------



## nenolas73

196x Ducado chronograph with a Landeron 248 beating inside.


----------



## GUTuna

ninzeo said:


> Very very nice find tuna! Where'd you snag that one up if I may ask?


Dumb luck. I had seen a picture and looked up the original thread here and stayed subscribed to it. One of the original owners posted there they were looking to move their watch and I sent over a PM.


----------



## tuckerm

A Seiko SRP605. I've been thinking about getting one ever since someone posted this gallery of one on Reddit. It's still on sale at Jomashop for $142. That's about $30 less than what you usually find it for.


----------



## tygrysastyl

Hi all,

I've been hunting for vintage Citizen Automatic. Got the one from picture (not my photo) for very good price on eBay.









Thanks for watching.


----------



## jaychung

jaychung said:


> Anxiously waiting for a GGB SPV2 strap!


Finally received the GGB strap. Looks great on my CW c1000! The turnaround time from order to receiving is around 1 month.


----------



## manwithmanynames

Hi everyone! I was looking everywhere trying to locate the "Introduce yourself" topic that could help me break the ice and stop lurking. I couldn't so here I am. 
Always wanted and loved watches, and I started now at 30 years old. My first watch received a week ago was Orient Bambino V3 Blue colour from Skywatches, bought it without box and only paid 80£, but didn't receive user manual, only warranty booklet. Soon after I ordered SNK809K1 (steel bracelet). It is waiting for me in the mail. I am excited about it having heard so many good things, it only costed me 38£ without box. I have so many questions...See you guys on other topics!:-!


----------



## kyliebert

This! Been looking for a blue one and this came up for sale on F29 yesterday. Vratislavia Heritage Chrono - Series 3 blue. Thanks jbir172r


----------



## ÜberUhr

Will be here 2mrw 
* Photo from Google images


----------



## TimeDilation

They came today in the mail, and I absolutely love them! Wow! So much better looking in person and they wear so comfortably on my wrist! Very satisfied and happy about these!


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

2 watches arrived today - a new Revue Thommen Slimline mechanical dress watch (Peseaux 7001 movement, watch is 39x8mm), and a vintage Albert Wajs 'Club Master' field watch (Swiss Unitas 6497 movement, watch is 41x11)

*Revue Thommen Slimline














































Albert Wajs 'Club Master'*


----------



## borchard929

Just ordered my very first Hamilton. It is a 42mm Khaki Field Automatic with Stainless Steel bracelet. I got next-day shipping, so it SHOULD be here tomorrow!


----------



## lxnastynotch93

I'm literally sitting at my window waiting for UPS. The girlfriend thinks I've gone mad.


----------



## mannal

This guy showed up today. It's at the local shop getting a battery. The watch is in excellent shape and exceeded my exceptions. If it runs, even better 

Sellers pic:


----------



## 2Legit

TimeDilation said:


> They came today in the mail, and I absolutely love them! Wow! So much better looking in person and they wear so comfortably on my wrist! Very satisfied and happy about these!
> View attachment 7627106
> View attachment 7627114
> View attachment 7627138


Really like the retro vibe. Pick these up on sale? I'd consider the green face for sure


----------



## mannal

The face is not white but I'm cool with that. It's a nice looking ultra-affordable.











mannal said:


> I was looking for an affordable moon phase or sun & moon. Found this LP at the right price-point.
> 
> Borrowed picture
> 
> View attachment 7557186


----------



## mannal

Adding to the Victorinox collection courtesy of F29.

Sellers Picture


----------



## eblackmo

this one arrived today


----------



## Fatboi_ET

manwithmanynames said:


> Hi everyone! I was looking everywhere trying to locate the "Introduce yourself" topic that could help me break the ice and stop lurking. I couldn't so here I am.
> Always wanted and loved watches, and I started now at 30 years old. My first watch received a week ago was Orient Bambino V3 Blue colour from Skywatches, bought it without box and only paid 80£, but didn't receive user manual, only warranty booklet. Soon after I ordered SNK809K1 (steel bracelet). It is waiting for me in the mail. I am excited about it having heard so many good things, it only costed me 38£ without box. I have so many questions...See you guys on other topics!:-!


Welcome! 
Bought 3 watches from Skywatches previously and a 4th one is on it's way. They've been spot on with their service and have fantastic prices.


----------



## mannal

It runs.











































mannal said:


> This guy showed up today. It's at the local shop getting a battery. The watch is in excellent shape and exceeded my exceptions. If it runs, even better
> 
> Sellers pic:
> View attachment 7635314


----------



## 1_klean_Watch

I just got my watch back from Everest Watchshop. I added a new strap from strapcode.


----------



## Vicolindo

Ordered this today. I'm a sucker for a sweeping second hand.


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy

Pic lifted from Google - will be here Monday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1_klean_Watch

Vicolindo said:


> Ordered this today. I'm a sucker for a sweeping second hand.


I have been wanting to something with sweeping second hand for sometime now. Nice addition! I really want the Boluva moon watch that was reissued.


----------



## DPflaumer

Okay, now I've got the last one of the year incoming.

I needed something to wear to the beach, kayaking, etc.


----------



## Reinking71

Got an older Bertucci A-4T inbound with tritium hands, markers with no date. Comes on a Bertucci leather band.


----------



## EL_GEEk

Famous last words  


DPflaumer said:


> Okay, now I've got the last one of the year incoming.


Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## arsenic

Lum-Tec Combat B23 Carbon. I loved the Combat B13, but the non-hacking, non-handwinding movement made me dislike the watch and sell it. This one has a Miyota 9015.


----------



## briburt

jamesezra said:


> I am seriously thinking hard if I should get this!


My bronze Zelos Chroma 2 arrived a little over a week ago, and it has hardly left my wrist. I've just posted a detailed review with some close-up photos if you're interested: Review: Zelos Chroma 2 Special Edition - Bronze case (with pics).


----------



## bwedlund

I now have a black Hexa Osprey on the way. Although I am saving for a grail purchase, I got such a good deal on this that I couldn't resist. Should be here by next weekend.


----------



## Jacop Odgaard Vanggaard

Have a Orsa Sea Angler on the way, really looking forward to it, will probaly get it tomorrow!


----------



## CO_west

I have a Mallard Combat on the way. It's my first watch over $30 and my first that isn't a Timex or a Casio. I'm really excited for a sapphire crystal and screw-down crown. I heard about Mallard watches through this forum, and I'm looking forward to having a watch that is uncommon.


----------



## mannal

Congrats! I found Mallard via WUS as well.











CO_west said:


> I have a Mallard Combat on the way. It's my first watch over $30 and my first that isn't a Timex or a Casio. I'm really excited for a sapphire crystal and screw-down crown. I heard about Mallard watches through this forum, and I'm looking forward to having a watch that is uncommon.
> 
> View attachment 7671866


----------



## Wiggy999

Chris Ward C9 : b-)


----------



## CO_west

mannal said:


> Congrats! I found Mallard via WUS as well.


Yeah, I'm really glad I started asking around on Watchuseek before making this decision. I knew I wanted a field watch, but I honestly love the style of the Mallard Chronos and Divers as well. Understated in a really cool way.


----------



## mannal

Ahhh! I remember now:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/affordable-quality-field-watch-3054154.html



CO_west said:


> Yeah, I'm really glad I started asking around on Watchuseek before making this decision. I knew I wanted a field watch, but I honestly love the style of the Mallard Chronos and Divers as well. Understated in a really cool way.


----------



## GuessWho

Another vintage Vostok, one I've been keeping an eye out for







"Vaz" 25 year Komandirskie, Vaz is the car company better known as "Lada".


----------



## goody2141

Blowfish, you did it! 



Wiggy999 said:


> Chris Ward C9 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7672138&d=1459734994"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


----------



## blowfish89

goody2141 said:


> Blowfish, you did it!


Wiggy above will take good care of it, heading to the PO now :-!
Rejoice - you always wanted me to sell that one.


----------



## mannal

More VSA's

New arrival courtesy F29.









Waiting on this one to ship:
Sellers Pic


----------



## Thomas1970

So what about the 47mm of this Stuhrling? Too big or o.k. for my rather small 6.9 inch wrist? Cheers, Thomas


----------



## Thomas1970

Thomas1970 said:


> So what about the 47mm of this Stuhrling? Too big or o.k. for my rather small 6.9 inch wrist? Cheers, Thomas


Sorry... I mean the Stuhrling 586B.01 from forum member Keithcozz! I'm happy about every opinion... Kind regards from Switzerland, Thomas


----------



## ironborn

Thomas1970 said:


> Sorry... I mean the Stuhrling 586B.01 from forum member Keithcozz! I'm happy about every opinion... Kind regards from Switzerland, Thomas


47mm is too big for almost everyone, especially sub-8" wrists. And go for seiko instead of stuhrling in that price bracket! My 2 cents.


----------



## heady91

GuessWho said:


> Another vintage Vostok, one I've been keeping an eye out for
> View attachment 7675714
> 
> "Vaz" 25 year Komandirskie, Vaz is the car company better known as "Lada".


My grandparents and my father had a Lada 

Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## Piede

Johnny Boy said:


> A Christopher Ward Trident C65, white face and black strap


Is this beauty on your wrist yet? I love it, and would like to read some impressions and pictures!


----------



## DuncanP

Recent purchase from another member on f29..

...'cause I'm going back to the future baby! :-d


----------



## RidingDonkeys

Well, I guess the cat is out of the bag over in F71. I've got a sweet Eterna Pulsometer on the way from Amazon, bought for a miserly $79.99 in a lightning deal. It looks like only two of us from the forum got in on the deal, which only lasted about 30 seconds before inventory was gone.

This may be the only non-Invicta that ever legitimately sold new for 98.4% off.


----------



## ironborn

RidingDonkeys said:


> Well, I guess the cat is out of the bag over in F71. I've got a sweet Eterna Pulsometer on the way from Amazon, bought for a miserly $79.99 in a lightning deal. It looks like only two of us from the forum got in on the deal, which only lasted about 30 seconds before inventory was gone.
> 
> This may be the only non-Invicta that ever legitimately sold new for 98.4% off.


No way. That's insane. Candidate for the best deal ever, surely. If you decide to let it go I'll double your money ?


----------



## cairoanan

These two just landed. The sea urchin from skywatches and the base layer from Amazon. Love them both.


----------



## mannal

Another one from the Heads Up! thread. This one is for the wife (already approved).


----------



## 59yukon01

Blumo perfection arrived yesterday, but just now finally got around to putting it on. Nato for now, bracelet sized later, and black Crafter Blue rubber has been in transit. I like this way more than I thought I would.


----------



## rdpink

I managed to grab one of these too. Amazing deal! Just unboxed it










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

rdpink said:


> I managed to grab one of these too. Amazing deal! Just unboxed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jealous and Dibs ;-)


----------



## blowfish89

B&Rbands is having a 20% sitewide sale with code cleanup.
I got this honey bison strap for $16 (plus $3 ship).


----------



## eblackmo

Just ordered this one.


----------



## goody2141

59yukon01 said:


> Blumo perfection arrived yesterday, but just now finally got around to putting it on. Nato for now, bracelet sized later, and black Crafter Blue rubber has been in transit. I like this way more than I thought I would.


It's an amazing watch. Miss mine. Be careful not to lose the collars to the pins for the bracelet when you size it. They sometimes get wrapped around the tool that you use to punch the pins out.


----------



## 59yukon01

Thanks! I've done a half dozen pin and collar bracelets with no problems. The collars in the center link are much easier to work with though.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

I've been debating one of these SUN017P1 Sportura GMT kits for some time now. Since my Alpina GMT hopes were dashed I went for this one. It's my first kinetic watch.


----------



## goody2141

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I've been debating one of these SUN017P1 Sportura GMT kits for some time now. Since my Alpina GMT hopes were dashed I went for this one. It's my first kinetic watch.


Nice, where did you find it? Hope you didn't spend too much, as I know prices were jacked up last I looked.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

goody2141 said:


> Nice, where did you find it? Hope you didn't spend too much, as I know prices were jacked up last I looked.


I got it on Amazon and paid jacked up prices. Oh well. It was still cheaper than the Alpina. I'm pretty sure there aren't many of the blue dial models left and that's why they've gone up in price. Even for what I paid it's a hell of a lot of watch for the money.


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Fatboi_ET said:


> Whilst waiting for the Alpina (inbound May 2016), I've just ordered the Orient Monarch DD03002B.
> Hopefully the madness will stop and I'll have achieved contentment. Contentment clearly being the unobtainable grail!


The Orient arrived safely. 
She's a beauty! Very pleased  
This is my 4th watch purchased from Skywatches. Their service has been fantastic and at very competitive prices. All my transactions with them has been lovely.


----------



## timefan44

eblackmo said:


> Just ordered this one.


never heard of this brand before. mechanical or quartz? looks really nice!


----------



## mannal

timefan44 said:


> never heard of this brand before. mechanical or quartz? looks really nice!


I would start here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/tisell-korea-excellent-brand-deserves-more-widely-known-1825810.html


----------



## timefan44

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

I have this one. It's a hand-cranker











timefan44 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timefan44

Love a manual wind myself. Very nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timefan44

Manual as well!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmcostales

I have an old Russian and Swiss on the way!

Slava Runners Sport Cal. 3056A Quartz









Rado Voyager ETA Cal. 2836-1 Automatic









Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica

Got a new movement on the way to repair a NOS Sector 300m diver:


----------



## DPflaumer

Nice pickups everyone, I'm going strap hunting now!


----------



## eggnspoons

Finally found one at a fairly reasonable price, stock photos do the watch no justice.


----------



## amp74

Citizen bn0150-28e. Picked it up in jamaica yesterday, snorkeled in hispaniola today.


----------



## uvalaw2005

Finally decided to spring for a box worthy of my collection, from Rainer in Germany:


----------



## jamesezra

These me two just came in today 

Gonna wear the Invicta until I feel the urge to mod it.


----------



## ninzeo

Brand new from the Beijing store!


----------



## timefan44

ref1501 just got here! Box and papers too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

Still waiting on a leather strap, Eterna for wife and another VSA. New watch box and Grovana added to list.

Borrowed Pictures
Yup, courtesy of the Heads Up! Thread









20 slot box - $24.99 via eBay


----------



## Level.5x

Lizard Hadley Roma arrived...sunday delivery.

And I have a Fluco black shell cordovan strap and a BandR bands green horween strap incoming.

The lizard strap is interesting. Tried it on the Hammy and Mido but really excited to see the other two this week.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ScootingCat

mannal said:


> ... Grovana added to list.
> 
> Borrowed Pictures
> Yup, courtesy of the Heads Up! Thread
> 
> View attachment 7749602


I've also got a Grovana incoming thanks to the HU thread.


----------



## nenolas73

Maurice Lacroix Miros Chrono Diver Edition MI1108-SS112-130 BNIB. My first COSC-watch =)


----------



## Unikagen

Just got this second hand Gigandet G7-004 in. Picked it up for $50. Dig it! The strap smelled of cigarette smoke, so I got rid of that immediately. It's going on a 22mm nato.


----------



## jmcostales

Negakinu said:


> Just got this second hand Gigandet G7-004 in. Picked it up for $50. Dig it! The strap smelled of cigarette smoke, so I got rid of that immediately. It's going on a 22mm nato.
> 
> View attachment 7756266


Great piece! May I ask where you snagged it?

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Unikagen

jmcostales said:


> Great piece! May I ask where you snagged it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Bought it from the local craigslist. They go for 80GBP on Amazon.co.uk though


----------



## ARMADUK

Well, still waiting for this thing to arrive, hopefully soon. Never thought I would ever own a homage but.. but... just look at this thing! Will be my first "gold" watch too. I just hope I like it as I like the pics.










another pic, from the seller


----------



## Philcore

Victorinox Chrono Classic I bought from the Certified Watch Store sale, $130 - great price! I have other Victorinox watches, so I'm sure this one will be great like the others.


----------



## James_

Not in the mail yet but my order is confirmed


----------



## anabuki

GOTCHA!


----------



## SteamJ

As I'm in no position to buy anything new these days I traded for this Hamilton Jazzmaster GMT II. Is it a keeper? I don't know but probably not. It's apparently become a fairly rare piece though so I'll at least enjoy it for a bit.


----------



## Level.5x

Fluco shell corovan strap came in. First time wearing shell cordovan and it is very nice.





































Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

Nice packaging. Will hand it over to the wife tonight.



















mannal said:


> Another one from the Heads Up! thread. This one is for the wife (already approved).
> 
> View attachment 7701786


----------



## uvalaw2005

I've been hunting for a dark-dial companion to my Tangente for so long, and the answer was staring me right in the face (borrowed pic):


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> Nice packaging. Will hand it over to the wife tonight.
> 
> View attachment 7771290
> 
> 
> View attachment 7771298


----------



## mannal

I could not help myself. This will replace the VSA that arrived DOA. Borrowed Picture from seller:


----------



## lxnastynotch93

Scored on eBay. I think this is going to replace the Ball Skindiver.


----------



## James_

Beautiful watch and nice strap. Good to see a Marine style watch with 100m WR.



Jonesin4Watches said:


> Fluco shell corovan strap came in. First time wearing shell cordovan and it is very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

I thought Casio G's were addictive. :roll::-d

I just ordered my second Vostok from Meranom this afternoon, the Amphibian 090659M. After having the 710 case with a Scuba Dude date I wised up and ordered this one with no date.










I've ordered from Japan, England, and Canada, but this will be my first order from Russia. The waiting game begins.


----------



## GuessWho

Another quartz military watch, this one is from the company "Adi", which as far as I can tell is the only company in Israel that assembles/produces watches.

The insignia is for the IDF Paratroopers Brigrade; I'm not sure what the Hebrew on the dial says, but it looks cool;-)


----------



## DMCBanshee

Freshly out of the mailbox Orsa Monstrum 300m


----------



## mannal

Nicely packaged. Edit:

This is a cool little watch. Letting it run a bit before I do a wrist shot.

































mannal said:


> Still waiting on a leather strap, Eterna for wife and another VSA. New watch box and Grovana added to list.
> 
> Borrowed Pictures
> Yup, courtesy of the Heads Up! Thread
> 
> View attachment 7749602
> 
> 
> 20 slot box - $24.99 via eBay
> View attachment 7749610


----------



## Araziza

GuessWho said:


> Another quartz military watch, this one is from the company "Adi", which as far as I can tell is the only company in Israel that assembles/produces watches.
> 
> The insignia is for the IDF Paratroopers Brigrade; I'm not sure what the Hebrew on the dial says, but it looks cool;-)
> 
> View attachment 7780170


It says Tzanhanim, which is the name of the paratrooper division (it means paratroopers).


----------



## GuessWho

Araziza said:


> It says Tzanhanim, which is the name of the paratrooper division (it means paratroopers).


Thank you!


----------



## blowfish89

Proper vintage tropic rubber strap


----------



## SteamJ

blowfish89 said:


> Proper vintage tropic rubber strap


Absolutely awesome!


----------



## dejavus

3rd watch this week...help.


----------



## blowfish89

SteamJ said:


> Absolutely awesome!


Thanks Jason. This one's for the vintage Sub.
If I like this one, I'm also going to hunt for a rare blue one for the Squale.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Hexa 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Ordered this Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick GS 241438 last night from Amazon and it is arriving tomorrow. My fourth Victorinox watch.







​


----------



## 59yukon01

These awesome handmade canvas Drunkartstraps! He is da man!


----------



## blowfish89

.


----------



## Merkaba

I was looking for something to wear at work and this Orient jumped out at me immediately. Even better was the fact I got it for just over $90 which is pretty much a steal as far as I'm concerned! 

Picture from Google as it just arrived an hour ago so I need to wait until I can get the band adjusted to take some photos.


----------



## wtma

I came across this Raketa Perestroyka/Glasnost from CCCP era in NOS condition while I was wandering the bay last night.
Love the overall look, dial design and case shape is stunning and most particularly the high edged crystal. At just $49, nope... I won't let this pass me.























Strap will be replaced immediately upon arrival by a 2-piece nylon from CheapestNATOStraps.


----------



## the5rivers

Newest additions....



















Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## kissmywhat

One of these









Just need to decide what kind and colour strap it needs.


----------



## panerai7

59yukon01 said:


> These awesome handmade canvas Drunkartstraps! He is da man!


 Thanks Dave. I'm so glad you like them.
And thanks y'all for your patience


----------



## blowfish89

Congrats!


----------



## kpjimmy

Delfin in the mail, Mercer Voyager shipping in a few weeks, and Nezumi Chrono sometime in May.


----------



## dejavus

Got this from the Bargain thread, in for the green... 4th watch this week..Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Level.5x

New strap arrived from BandR Bands. Very cool strap and is very beautifully done. Im not that knowledgable about straps so this was kind of a gamble for $70. Its on the Archimede right now but it may end up on the Flinders. Forest green Horween Chromexcel minimal stitch. I really like that they offer 3 different lengths including 110/70mm and it shipped next day!























































Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Merkaba

Hot on the heels of my recent Orient purchase I was also looking for a more casual watch in the vein of a chronograph with some retro styling and stumbled on the Seiko SNDF87P1 which hit everything I was looking for.

Hopefully in 4 / 5 days I should be able to give some better feedback on it when I handle it in person. I do know that I'm going to immediately swap it to a dark blue & orange NATO strap which I think suits it far better.

Some quick pictures from the shop's site where I purchased it:


----------



## hongkongtaipan

My Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick GS 241438 came today. I am pleased with it. This is the first real rubber strap that I have had and I think that Victorinox rubber straps are as excellent quality as their stainless bracelets. This makes 4 Victorinox watches for me. I like them all, but wear the Maverick Sport more than the others.













​


----------



## thejames1

kpjimmy said:


> Delfin in the mail, Mercer Voyager shipping in a few weeks, and Nezumi Chrono sometime in May.


Nice on the Delfin! Shipping is really fast - I didn't even have time to post while it was in the air









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## kpjimmy

thejames1 said:


> Nice on the Delfin! Shipping is really fast - I didn't even have time to post while it was in the air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


Actually picked from the f29. It's the ss version 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

thejames1 said:


> Nice on the Delfin! Shipping is really fast - I didn't even have time to post while it was in the air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


This one's caught my eye as well. Grats James. I didn't like the SS Delfin as much, but the PVD is striking.


----------



## thejames1

blowfish89 said:


> This one's caught my eye as well. Grats James. I didn't like the SS Delfin as much, but the PVD is striking.


I really like the PVD version. But I guess I am a Halios fan. How does the quality compare to your Squale?



kpjimmy said:


> Actually picked from the f29. It's the ss version
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Nice, either way. Really nice dial and bezel action on these.

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## blowfish89

thejames1 said:


> I really like the PVD version. But I guess I am a Halios fan. How does the quality compare to your Squale?


I don't have a Delfin, but I had a Tropik SS. I think the quality is at par (Halios Tropik vs Squale 50 Atmos), both companies do stellar design. The Squales are slightly more expensive as they have Swiss movements vs the Miyota in the Halios. Squale has the better case, while Halios has the better dial.


----------



## quatro

I've also bought the same watch from Certified Watch Store and received it today. The watch seems to be new, but I was wondering if it is ok that it came in a Victorinox cardboard box (and not wooden). Also, from what I had seen online I thought that the bracelet was supposed to have the clasp (please look at the photo since I don't know how else to call this). Did you receive the same?

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## quatro

quatro said:


> I've also bought the same watch from Certified Watch Store and received it today. The watch seems to be new, but I was wondering if it is ok that it came in a Victorinox cardboard box (and not wooden). Also, from what I had seen online I thought that the bracelet was supposed to have the clasp (please look at the photo since I don't know how else to call this). Did you receive the same?
> View attachment 7796466


I seem to have forgotten to quote the message I was answering too!!!
I got a Victorinox Chrono Classic 241403


----------



## thejames1

blowfish89 said:


> I don't have a Delfin, but I had a Tropik SS. I think the quality is at par (Halios Tropik vs Squale 50 Atmos), both companies do stellar design. The Squales are slightly more expensive as they have Swiss movements vs the Miyota in the Halios. Squale has the better case, while Halios has the better dial.


I figured it would be close. 
Cheers!

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## BevHillsTrainer

Hi - I've got a Schaumburg aquatic one coming. Got it on eBay but I think it was somebody from here, I recognize the photo from watch recon.....yeah I probably have too much time on my hands lol


----------



## cel4145

quatro said:


> I've also bought the same watch from Certified Watch Store and received it today. The watch seems to be new, but I was wondering if it is ok that it came in a Victorinox cardboard box (and not wooden). Also, from what I had seen online I thought that the bracelet was supposed to have the clasp (please look at the photo since I don't know how else to call this). Did you receive the same?
> View attachment 7796466


I've only purchased a couple of Victorinox watches, but the boxes have never been wood. Not sure what you mean about the clasp.


----------



## Strmwatch

Sun Diver 3 1k Yellow Sunray Dial - PRO SUN DIVER III 1K 1000m AUTOMATIC COLLECTION

This is do to arrive on Tuesday putting a check mark in that obligatory "Yellow faced divers watch" box.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

It's official folks: the Lord doesn't want me to own a good GMT watch. 

After getting a used scratched up Alpina GMT from WoW which they said was brand new, and Jomashop selling me a watch that was completely sold out, I bought a Perrelet on eBay. The seller described as "near new condition".

The watch arrived today and I inspected it. Well the box latch was broken. Then I look at the porthole for the day/night indicator. It has a scratch on it from a screw driver or something sharp. Like new my arse. The eBay claim has already been filed.


----------



## mannal

First Wenger.











mannal said:


> I could not help myself. This will replace the VSA that arrived DOA. Borrowed Picture from seller:
> 
> View attachment 7772690


----------



## DSlocum

I saw this watch on here a couple of months ago and lusted after one. Then a few days ago someone else got one and the original poster showed his mini collection of three! The rat-bas****s.

So, after some searching, I found one on eBay, but the pictures were dismal, burry as all get out.... the price wasn't bad though, so I took a chance.



















It's almost pristine! A couple of really minor imperfections that I can fix.

You can't see me, but this is totally my happy face.


----------



## brboot

Just got this Casio Edifice Red Bull Racing EFR-537RB-1ADR in the mail!


----------



## OvrSteer

quatro said:


> I seem to have forgotten to quote the message I was answering too!!!
> I got a Victorinox Chrono Classic 241403
> View attachment 7796474


The clasp you have pictured on the left-- butterfly with a single fold over is the same as the one on my Chrono Classic XLS, and appears to be the same clasp mechanism on the non-XLS Chrono Classic also.

VSA uses different clasps for different models, and I'm not sure it would be easy to swap in a bracelet from elsewhere as the Chrono Classic is a 21mm off-size. Can you take pictures of your watch specifically?

(Also the box should be cardboard-- that's the way my Chrono Classic XLS came, but also my other two VSAs came in identical boxes.)


----------



## the5rivers

Finally got it...










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK

Bling bling arrived safely today  Lume is non existent, no lume AT ALL lol whats up with that Orient?


----------



## kpjimmy

ARMADUK said:


> Bling bling arrived safely today  Lume is non existent, no lume AT ALL lol whats up with that Orient?


No lume cuz it's blingin lol

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra

Just pulled the trigger on this! Excited much!


----------



## hongkongtaipan

I know I just bought a Victorinox a few days ago, but I was smitten by the Massdrop offer of Air Blue watches for a really good price. I've signed up for a Air Blue Delta Chrono Grey SS. Here are a few pictures from the web.


----------



## drdunc

Finally decided to buy something I swore blind I wouldn't!!!
Arriving on Monday....
Have sold a few pieces and am left with 6 (SS Sub, SMP, Tudor Heritage Chrono Blue, Oris SSD, Squale GMT Ceramica and CW Trident Pro 600).
The new watch is a year old and will def be the last I buy for a while...lots that I find just too tempting!!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK

^^ its very rare to see someone sporting Panerai on SS bracelet, congrats!


----------



## blowfish89

ARMADUK said:


> Bling bling arrived safely today  Lume is non existent, no lume AT ALL lol whats up with that Orient?


Where did you buy it?
My dad would love this lol.


----------



## Quicksilver

Hopefully I can find something this will look ok on. Thinking my Helson SD


----------



## kpjimmy

Quicksilver said:


> Hopefully I can find something this will look ok on. Thinking my Helson SD


Have you tried it on a vintage Diver? Or a polished watch? Maybe bronze?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver

kpjimmy said:


> Have you tried it on a vintage Diver? Or a polished watch? Maybe bronze?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


I don't have any vintage but plan to try it on these. Only 22mm watches right now.


----------



## kpjimmy

Quicksilver said:


> I don't have any vintage but plan to try it on these. Only 22mm watches right now.
> [/IMG]


I'm hoping to get my SS Delfin in next week and try some of the bands I have in storage. But that strap should work.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre

One of these recently arrived, loving it so far! (pic from google, the one I acquired is 42mm)









Also, currently en route is a piece to round out my first watch-trio. A third Cerberus, black tie edition


----------



## lildrgn

Pulled the trigger on this this morning, been watching it all week. It will be my 2nd Wenger in a week. The first, a Commando XL, I got for a song on a 2nd offer from eBay. This one, I got for cheap, too, as I had a $25 eBay card from my birthday.

In any event, pictures are not mine and the seller is including 3 NATO straps, and the original Velcro strap (if he can find it!). There are some small scratches on the crystal, but they'll give me an excuse to try out some Polywatch!


----------



## Buzzedhornet

"Welcome to Joyful Online Shopping"


----------



## soundscape

Ordered my first mechanicals on Friday. SUPER DUPER EXCITED!

Orient Blue Ray II








Seiko 5 SNK805K2








EDIT: Completely forgot my late-night impulse buy on Massdrop. Hopefully its not too small for my 7 1/4" wrist.
Seiko SNKK65


----------



## whoa

Quicksilver said:


> Hopefully I can find something this will look ok on. Thinking my Helson SD


Where did you find this? Looks cool! Like the BB strap

Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## wtma

whoa said:


> Where did you find this? Looks cool! Like the BB strap
> 
> Sent using rock, paper scissor!


I'd like to know this too.


----------



## Quicksilver

whoa said:


> Where did you find this? Looks cool! Like the BB strap
> 
> Sent using rock, paper scissor!


Yeah unfortunately I do not have a BB but people are buying them for the Tactico Anko tribute watch. 
If you google didymostraps you will see his collection. Also if you go on the Dive forum there is an Anko thread and a few pics of it from a member who received one.


----------



## dejavus

Ordered 30 minutes ago ob the bay...


----------



## Imbiton

SOLD.... An Armida A1 45MM I had in reserve for over a year, but finally took delivery activating the warranty as of April 14th 2016


----------



## Relo60

Just arrived Seiko SRP279, my photos below except for the Bonetto Cinturini 300D blue version photo which I will have installed.


----------



## tygrysastyl

Well long story short. My girlfriend have seen Moto 360 somewhere and got really into it. From my point of view this could be a nice step towards interest in real watches. So without much hesitation got one piece for her...and for myself (I was lucky to find with brown and black straps as a set) ;-)

Should arrive this week.

For her:








And for me:














Thanks for watching.


----------



## kpjimmy

tygrysastyl said:


> Well long story short. My girlfriend have seen Moto 360 somewhere and got really into it. From my point of view this could be a nice step towards interest in real watches. So without much hesitation got one piece for her...and for myself (I was lucky to find with brown and black straps as a set) ;-)
> 
> Should arrive this week.
> 
> For her:
> View attachment 7835186
> 
> 
> And for me:
> View attachment 7835194
> View attachment 7835242
> 
> 
> Thanks for watching.


Second Gen Nice! I've had almost every smartwatch and settled on the Huawei one for me. Enjoy!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## kissmywhat

Just ordered one of these:
Komandirskie 1965 2414A 683219 Meranom.com


----------



## SSingh1975

Freaking far from F71 but after making much needed sacrifices (good bye Aquaracer and Tuna), got hold of this (which I had on my list for many years). Mint with box and papers and decent deal so I jumped. Zombie Apocalypse watch acquired!!


----------



## arsenic

SRP315 SOXA Military Mod on the way back for Duarte at NEWW. Should be here Friday.


----------



## GUTuna

Beginning the long trek from Australia


----------



## goody2141

Citizen VO10-6591 incoming, pic stolen from google. Not exactly sure what condition it will arrive in, as pictures and description were poor. Hoping for the best.


----------



## thejames1

Quicksilver said:


> Hopefully I can find something this will look ok on. Thinking my Helson SD


Did you get it? If so, what do you think? I got the same one coming...

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## thejames1

Spring cleaning. These are all heading to new homes today
























Dang, two empty spots in the watch box, and the preorders to fill them are nowhere in sight...

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Quicksilver

thejames1 said:


> Did you get it? If so, what do you think? I got the same one coming...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


Nope. I have no idea when it will arrive since it is coming from Spain. Did not receive tracking but he may not have made mine yet.


----------



## robcrotty

xxxxxxxxx

nevermind


----------



## giah

Just in! Timex T2N812 ;-)


----------



## Len1738

Have a Black Bay Red en-route!


----------



## Philcore

Just got in this Lancaster Italy Apollo I took a chance on in a recent WoW sale. Must say I'm reasonably impressed. It's not high end or anything but it looks good and feels solid.


----------



## Jpstepancic

I may be the first to say it but I quickly fell out of love with my Steinhart after getting a few others back from repairs, so it had to go. Replaced it today with this....










And a lume shot...










Really really liking Helsons so far. It only reaffirms my belief that I have to find a frame dial spear diver now.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## icouch




----------



## Barn0081

Finally got my hands on a spring drive yaaay.

My Marine Master Pro SBDB009 came today 

























Lovely piece indeed  |>


----------



## WindUpMerchant

Nice MM - for me some perlon straps, late adopter but going to see how I like them,


----------



## kpjimmy

My SS Halios Delfin made it in before the weekend!


----------



## dejavus

Just in now....










Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## beefyt

Just found a great deal on a SARY055 from the Bay for a wedding next month!


----------



## rick3000

Just ordered some parts from Yobokies, and an SKX007K2.


----------



## RidingDonkeys

I've got a new 20-slot watch box inbound. The wife said "If your watch box is full, then you really don't have a need to buy any more watches." She didn't say which watch box, or how many I could have. I take that as tacit approval to expand my collection.


----------



## eggnspoons

These two


----------



## Ukal

eggnspoons said:


> These two
> View attachment 7886090
> 
> View attachment 7886098


Nice. Remind me what the second one is again? I remember seeing it on kickstarter (if it's the same one as what I'm thinking) and liking it.


----------



## cmann_97

Just in......Gavox









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

cmann_97 said:


> Just in......Gavox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Amazing piece. I hope to add one some day.


----------



## cmann_97

Thank you, seems to be very good quality...see through back as well....rotating chapter ring (internal)


SteamJ said:


> Amazing piece. I hope to add one some day.


----------



## eggnspoons

Ukal said:


> Nice. Remind me what the second one is again? I remember seeing it on kickstarter (if it's the same one as what I'm thinking) and liking it.


Mansfield Time Auotomatica One


----------



## mhbehnke

Poljot aviator from etsy. First mechanical watch ever!

https://img1.etsystatic.com/132/0/8910746/il_570xN.901931823_9l7y.jpg


----------



## cmann_97

Thank you!


----------



## jetcash

Waiting patiently.























This one's for the band. And I guess the battery,too.


----------



## jetcash

Curse you! I was watching that Timex. You must've had some $$ burning hotter in your pocket than me. It's a beaut, enjoy!


----------



## goody2141

mhbehnke said:


> Poljot aviator from etsy. First mechanical watch ever!
> 
> https://img1.etsystatic.com/132/0/8910746/il_570xN.901931823_9l7y.jpg


Nice, I've always liked that one. Considered buying it SO many times.

Would love to see some more pics when you get it


----------



## mhbehnke

Sure will. Closest thing I have found to a Sin n 556 and 10% of the price, not bad.


----------



## DrVenkman

First gold case. Not sure if I like the strap. Should I go black cordovan? Dark brown? Any rec's?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goody2141

mhbehnke said:


> Sure will. Closest thing I have found to a Sin n 556 and 10% of the price, not bad.


Agreed, I always thought it had a 556 feel, plus I like the blue seconds hand.


----------



## GUTuna

Had just brought up in another thread that this was on my mind. And now it's heading down here from Canada!


----------



## whoa

From toxicnato! 
For my Damasko Da36 
And springbars for my skx007










Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## NNW64

Doxa SUB 1200T Professional, an itch that has needed scratching for many years. 
Should be arriving from Switzerland on Friday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeacock

My first order from Jet.com (fulfilled by Jomashop). 15% off coupon (15NOW, $30 max), free shipping, plus an additional 1.5% for using a debit card. I've never seen this discount on any other website. Jet doesn't tell you who is fulfilling the order until after the order is placed. Pleasantly surprised that it will be coming from a reputable seller. Jet offers additional savings (~$4) if you waive free returns. (I didn't) Ended up paying $326 + tax, which I thought was a pretty good deal. The watch itself is pretty unexciting, but very nice and reliable. Much like myself!


----------



## cuica

One of these:










and these to make a combo:


----------



## Quicksilver

Couple of Art's straps

Leather



Canvas (thought it might be a cool color for the summer)


----------



## tmann

I will be receiving a Seiko SNN233 later in the week. This will be my 3rd chrono.


----------



## DPflaumer

GUTuna said:


> Had just brought up in another thread that this was on my mind. And now it's heading down here from Canada!


Here's hoping it arrives right side up!



NNW64 said:


> Doxa SUB 1200T Professional, an itch that has needed scratching for many years.
> Should be arriving from Switzerland on Friday.


I was just thinking that I hadn't seen a Doxa pop up in a long time. Then I remembered that when I got started here I spent a lot of time on the dive watch forum.

Strangely, while I don't like divers and hated the Doxa stuff years ago, I find them fairly appealing (albeit too big) now.


----------



## NNW64

The 1200T is a smaller case in line with the original 60's SUB300T, that's why I chose it above the 1500 or 750. For me it's an old desire to own a watch that Dirk Pitt wore ;-)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dejavus




----------



## flying.fish

Just arrived









Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

flying.fish said:


> Just arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wear your watches with good health and joy.


What model is this?


----------



## flying.fish

This is Rado Coupole Classic 37.7mm

Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## ScootingCat

39mm Hydroconquest incoming. Please don't make me turn in my F71 membership card. :-(


----------



## James_

Ended up giving the watch up not long after it was shipped. It was the brown dial that put me off.



James_ said:


> Not in the mail yet but my order is confirmed


----------



## dadog13

Waiting for the watch on the left..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

dadog13 said:


> Waiting for the watch on the left..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting piece. What is it?


----------



## Keyzard

I spotted the deal posting for this in the "Heads Up" thread and managed to snag one before they sold out....it will be here next week....so stoked!!


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## kpjimmy

blowfish89 said:


>


What is that green strap made from? Is it a NATO type?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

kpjimmy said:


> What is that green strap made from? Is it a NATO type?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Its a hot item now a days, lots of watch collectors are getting it - Erika's Originals ***** How to wear and adjust your MN strap


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

Just ordered this G to go along with my 5600 series G collection.


----------



## kpjimmy

blowfish89 said:


> Its a hot item now a days, lots of watch collectors are getting it - Erika's Originals ***** How to wear and adjust your MN strap


Thanks! Looks awesome! Can't wait to see it in action!


----------



## w4kz

Finally a square!


----------



## the5rivers

Keyzard said:


> I spotted the deal posting for this in the "Heads Up" thread and managed to snag one before they sold out....it will be here next week....so stoked!!
> 
> View attachment 7938122


Got one too but the bracelet version. Looks like a great watch!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## akvikram

Seiko skx007... From rakuten to India.....
Excited...

----
akvikram 

forgive the typos from my windows phone....


----------



## s_buba

Ordered this from rakuten... but the wait is proving to be too long


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

One of these :


----------



## wtma

This just landed today.
Raketa Perestroyka/Glasnost from CCCP era in NOS condition.
Very much a steal for just $49.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Morellato Cordura for my VSA


----------



## beefyt

beefyt said:


> Just found a great deal on a SARY055 from the Bay for a wedding next month!


Following up - this showed up and is running poorly. I reached out to the (well-rated) seller... on a watch this affordable, does it make any sense to pay for a watchmaker's opinion before requesting a return?


----------



## Tanker G1

2 Vicky Mavericks 43mm and Alpina Pilot 44mm ordered today after a conversation with myself regarding selling some others to make room. I sniffed around the collection and couldn't identify any easy targets. I'll talk myself into keeping everything, again. I'm an out of control watch hoarder. There, I said it.


----------



## briburt

Triwa Hvalen on the way. Less than $100 shipped with code sage15 in the outlet section of their web site.


----------



## Ukal

briburt said:


> Triwa Hvalen on the way. Less than $100 shipped with code sage15 in the outlet section of their web site.


That is one nice looking watch.


----------



## jamesezra

Tonight!


----------



## infinitesd

Jus pulled the trigger on this one today.


----------



## Philcore

Tanker G1 said:


> 2 Vicky Mavericks 43mm
> View attachment 7950074
> 
> View attachment 7950082


Great choice on these. Victorinox is my favorite brand and my Maverick is probably one of my favorites in my collection. The shade of blue on the blue one you chose is great and looks amazing in the sun.


----------



## briburt

Ukal said:


> That is one nice looking watch.


Thanks! I thought so, too. Should arrive today, and I'm hoping it's one of those "photos don't do it justice" situations rather than a "looks better in the photo than in person." But for less than $100, I thought it was worth a try. Will post a wrist shot after it's here.


----------



## Ukal

briburt said:


> Thanks! I thought so, too. Should arrive today, and I'm hoping it's one of those "photos don't do it justice" situations rather than a "looks better in the photo than in person." But for less than $100, I thought it was worth a try. Will post a wrist shot after it's here.


This is true. You'll have to post some pics once it arrives.


----------



## briburt

Ukal said:


> This is true. You'll have to post some pics once it arrives.


The Hvalen arrived earlier today, and so far, so good. Very nice detail on the dial with the applied markers with silver highlights, the blue accents on the hands, and the gray sunray dial. The date window could be a bit larger and more legible for my tastes, but the size seems right, and it feels and looks like a quality watch - very solid build quality. It's definitely a keeper!


----------



## DummySmacks

Apparently this just cleared customs here in NYC. Hopefully it won't be long until it's sitting on my wrist.


----------



## mannal

This made it to Chicago on the 26th. Not sure when it will make it to my mailbox.

Borrowed picture


----------



## Sickoo

Hydroconquest (41) on a 21mm bond-nato.


----------



## Ukal

briburt said:


> The Hvalen arrived earlier today, and so far, so good. Very nice detail on the dial with the applied markers with silver highlights, the blue accents on the hands, and the gray sunray dial. The date window could be a bit larger and more legible for my tastes, but the size seems right, and it feels and looks like a quality watch - very solid build quality. It's definitely a keeper!


Looks good. I do like that dial. Congratulations!


----------



## DSlocum

Been wanting to add both a triple date and a date pointer to the collection so, for my 100th watch, I bought this. (Down from $320 to $202) It fills two niches.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

I recently discovered the JDM Seiko Spirit SCVE did not only come in red (SCVE003 "Passion" aka "Rising Sun") so I _had_ to pull the trigger on the SCVE001 "Joy". It should be in the post from Japan and I am _so_ damn excited...


----------



## brandon\

Timex X Red Wing


----------



## dejavus

Seiko Itch scratched. Ordered from Skywatches PAid for fedex... now to wait..


----------



## dejavus

DSlocum said:


> Been wanting to add both a triple date and a date pointer to the collection so, for my 100th watch, I bought this. (Down from $320 to $202) It fills two niches.


Hi, Can you tell me where you got this from please and model number..


----------



## Tanker G1

brandon\ said:


> Timex X Red Wing


That's pretty damn sharp.


----------



## Strmwatch

dejavus said:


> Hi, Can you tell me where you got this from please and model number..


I second this...


----------



## Joe42

I have a Rodina (Bauhaus style with a small seconds subdial, white face, and navy hands) on the way. As soon as it comes in, I'm putting on a Worn&Wound Model 2 Horween strap in navy blue.

http://www.seagullwatchstore.com/mobile/Product.aspx?ProductCode=R005-Arabic-White-Dial


----------



## Eleuthera

Got this incoming, well very similar.









Always liked Jenny/Doxa.

Mine has a little more patina on the dial, original bracelet with box and papers, and for an excellent price.


----------



## dejavus

Strmwatch said:


> I second this...


Found the watch model but yet to find where he sourced the watch for at that amazing price.

Ingersoll Men's INQ027WHSL Oxford Analog Display Japanese Quartz Brown Watch


----------



## James_




----------



## dejavus

Joe42 said:


> I have a Rodina (Bauhaus style with a small seconds subdial, white face, and navy hands) on the way. As soon as it comes in, I'm putting on a Worn&Wound Model 2 Horween strap in navy blue.
> 
> http://www.seagullwatchstore.com/mobile/Product.aspx?ProductCode=R005-Arabic-White-Dial


Here's mine... The plain version without Rodina branding.. In silver.










Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## DSlocum

dejavus said:


> Hi, Can you tell me where you got this from please and model number..





Strmwatch said:


> I second this...





dejavus said:


> Found the watch model but yet to find where he sourced the watch for at that amazing price.
> 
> *Ingersoll Men's INQ027WHSL Oxford Analog Display Japanese Quartz Brown Watch*


It was on Amazon, and it is already back up to $298!

http://www.amazon.com/Ingersoll-INQ...psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=od_aui_detailpages00

I wasn't looking for a flash deal (if that is what it was) this was on my wish list for a year or so, and I happened to see the price at the lowest point in all that time, snatched it up.


----------



## TradeKraft

I just bought this beauty here on WUS. Can't wait to see it in person.









Seller's photo


----------



## That_Turtle

Incoming beater.....seller's photo.


----------



## Jeep99dad

jamesezra said:


> Tonight!
> 
> View attachment 7951802


I am still waiting for the sniping notice on mine. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Merkaba

Finally got a tracking number for my Alpha and it took *one day* to arrive at customs. Only problem is that this week is Golden Week, so I'll more than likely have to wait until some time next week to get it in my hands.

On a side note, is it just me or does Alpha's site not allow zip codes longer than 4 or 5 digits? I had to email them and ask to correct my zip code when their site kept shortening it when I ordered it.

Anyway, here's a shot of it from their site. Hopefully I can post some photos of my own once it arrives.


----------



## jdelcue

For $72 shipped. :-d


----------



## ChiefWahoo

My first sports watch in a long time. Won't be here for a while. Sounds like it's taking the slow boat from Portugal. 








This will all be moot if I can't sell any watches of my own. . .


----------



## Rocco

Local seller, decent price, new battery, just cleaned, and includes original box and tag (I know it's not that important for such a run-of-the-mill watch, but it's pretty cool anyway.) Seller was the original owner. I've been looking for a good specimen for many many months.

This auction was a great lesson in the merits of rigorous eBay search methodology. My "7T32" search didn't pick this auction up because the seller only included the movement number in the description, and even there it was accidentally listed as a "7732" so my backup "seiko chronograph" search picked it up. Yes, that search gets dozens of hits a day, but when you're only looking for a panda dial, it's easy to just scroll past the duds, especially on the mobile app.

Now, I just need to find some good 19mm NATOs that aren't too short. International Watchman has 12" long straps, but I've not heard great things about that seller. Perfect strap for this would be a rough tan suede with rally holes, but 19mm severely limits my options. Tempted to DIY with a leather punch.


----------



## wtma

ChiefWahoo said:


> My first sports watch in a long time. Won't be here for a while. Sounds like it's taking the slow boat from Portugal.
> View attachment 7984002
> 
> 
> This will all be moot if I can't sell any watches of my own. . .


I really like the shape of that case.


----------



## ARMADUK

Oh boy, just ordered another watch, I truly thought that my watches addiction dosed off after getting my last Orient daydate wich was on my wrist for a 3 weeks in a row. That blue dial was just impossible to resist, also it looks simular to Explorer and as Alpha's Explorer homage is probably not as nice quality-wise, Orient it is!


----------



## DrVenkman

Just backed this on Kickstarter after seeing the worn and wound article. Haven't seen much about this one on here, but the PVD is killer. Auto versions are gone though.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeacock

jeacock said:


> My first order from Jet.com (fulfilled by Jomashop). 15% off coupon (15NOW, $30 max), free shipping, plus an additional 1.5% for using a debit card. I've never seen this discount on any other website. Jet doesn't tell you who is fulfilling the order until after the order is placed. Pleasantly surprised that it will be coming from a reputable seller. Jet offers additional savings (~$4) if you waive free returns. (I didn't) Ended up paying $326 + tax, which I thought was a pretty good deal. The watch itself is pretty unexciting, but very nice and reliable.


Update for anyone with questions about ordering from Jet/Joma... Mine was a perfect transaction. Ordered 4/26, delivered 4/28, brand new mint condition. Absolutely loving my new watch.


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> This made it to Chicago on the 26th. Not sure when it will make it to my mailbox.
> 
> Borrowed picture
> 
> View attachment 7960474


I was leaving as USPS pulled up. Lucky me since a signature was required. So far, I believe I got my moneys worth. I'll check it out in detail after work.


----------



## DSlocum

My Ingersoll arrived today!


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Little known fact - Ingersoll was named for a guy called *Inge*, whose friends in the watch factory thought was a bit of an *R-Soll*.

Honest truth. No lies. For serz.


----------



## CMFord

Right now I have the Oak and Oscar Burnham set to land tomorrow as well as a PVD/White Gavox Avidiver on its way, uh, whenever it might get here. The Burnham was listed for a ridiculously low price based on what I'm seeing at WatchRecon, partially because it only has one of the OEM straps. I connected with the O&O founder on IG, told him I had his watch incoming and, after some back and forth via DM's, he just said he would send me one of the OEM NATO's that are perfectly color matched to the watch. THAT's going the extra mile for service. 

The Gavox looks amazing to me and might just be the perfect 'fun' watch. At least for now...


----------



## Lokvo

Sadly I have no watches incoming, I do have a Hirsch single fold deployment clasp coming however ...just when I thought I was getting a handle on the strap game I discover there is also a whole cadre of clasp styles etc. as well. The money pit just gets deeper.


----------



## The Mad Kiwi

ChiefWahoo said:


> My first sports watch in a long time. Won't be here for a while. Sounds like it's taking the slow boat from Portugal.
> View attachment 7984002
> 
> 
> This will all be moot if I can't sell any watches of my own. . .


Mine was super quick, only took a few days to get here to Australia.


----------



## Strmwatch

Just took delivery of my second Deep Blue Sea Diver. (First was a Yellow Sunburst dial with stainless bracelet.

This time I snagged a PVD with blue dial and rubber strap.


----------



## cvs377

Jeacock- Wow, that is a great looking watch! Hamilton makes some nice looking pieces.
I have heard some negative reviews on Jet, so I'm glad that you had a good experience. Enjoy your new wrist candy!


----------



## cvs377

Based on all of the praise for the Seiko SKX009, I ordered one with a super oyster bracelet from Strapcode. The hard part now is waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## wtma

Vostok Amphibia Blue Scuba Dude with Seiko pepsi bezel.


----------



## MaxMeridian

Hamilton Day Date Auto


----------



## NNW64

It landed.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taramji

Just arrived in the mail:
Deep Blue Sea Quest quartz in orange. Tried it on a nato right away.


----------



## jetcash

The basic 8926OB. Should be here tomorrow.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

The Mad Kiwi said:


> Mine was super quick, only took a few days to get here to Australia.


I bought mine from a private seller. Estimated delivery is May 16 to June 2. :-0


----------



## tuckerm

Seiko SRP355, used, on eBay for a good price. I'd been thinking about getting one for a while, but never actually did. Suddenly they're really hard to find -- apparently they've been discontinued. I'm planning on replacing the dial. I love the slide-rule bezel, but not the dial so much. There's one with an orange bezel (SRP351), which looks _amazing_, but it seems to be impossible to find one now.


----------



## brboot

Sekaro sea master on its way from China!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## merl

This one


----------



## Elbakalao

This guy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philcore

Been really wanting an Omega Planet Ocean in the worst way but couldn't afford it by any stretch...I was going to buy the Alpha Planet Ocean but something about it just didn't sit right with me...So after lots of searching I found an Orient Mako XL with orange bezel. Hopefully this will scratch the itch!

Picture borrowed from google.


----------



## giah

This! just happened


----------



## ToneLoke09

Two watches in one day. Got my Casio GW-M5610 from Amazon and my Seagull 1963 reissue from F29. Very happy with the 1963. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dejavus

Just pulled the trigger on this...


----------



## infinitesd

It was the 6 o'clock tree that won it over for me.


----------



## James_

It arrived


----------



## 59yukon01

Seiko SRP779 inbound.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

BWAF Zhufeng with the in-house B18 movement.

Looks a million times better in real life than on any website photo of it.

Final pic to show curved lug and thinness, temporarily on a Fluco Pigskin strap while the special strap I bought for it makes it's way here.


----------



## jdelcue

Just arrived.


----------



## Barn0081

Arrived today, Casio Oceanus T400TB-1AJF

I know i already have the gold version, but i got this absolutely perfect,like new "ex-display" model for £200. Absolute bargin! :-! :-d

































I hope these two get along lol ;-)


----------



## ChiefWahoo

ChiefWahoo said:


> I bought mine from a private seller. Estimated delivery is May 16 to June 2. :-0


Estimated delivery was wrong. They sent it 2nd day FedEx. No wonder shipping was $45!


----------



## dejavus

Delivered today.... Loving it feels a bit small though, but waiting for link resizer to show up tomorrow as existing one broke.










Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton

just got this one in from WUS seller ZumZum5150. A ETA Armida 45mm A-1. A beauty.


----------



## DSlocum

I have very poor impulse control and sometimes that wagon passing by is just too tempting....


----------



## brandon\




----------



## JLesinski

dejavus said:


> Delivered today.... Loving it feels a bit small though, but waiting for link resizer to show up tomorrow as existing one broke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


It does wear a touch small. I got used to it rather quickly though, and now the 009 is one of my favorites in my collection


----------



## arsenic

Duarte at NEWW swapped out the original Bernhardt Corsair II parts with the Champagne dial Sea Shark/Binnacle Diver parts. Now I have a Champagne Sea Shark with a Miyota 9015 movement.


----------



## soundscape

Wolf Windsor 10 piece watch box is enroute after I snagged it on Massdrop.


----------



## jonasjonas

I got the Lip General de Gaulle in gold/black (quartz) in the mail. Got it here on sale http://www.timebyme.com/lip-gdg-electronic-gold-black-1872742.html
Can't wait


----------



## jonasjonas

With French ISA quartz


----------



## mannal

This guy arrived and is in better shape than I expected (random eBay purchase). As advertised, the battery is dead and the strap is shot. I don't have a battery here so I will have to wait and see if it ticks.


----------



## Hornet99

These two beauties are incoming this week.......


----------



## flying.fish

Hornet99 said:


> These two beauties are incoming this week.......


Very good choises. Impressive.

Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## ARMADUK

.. nothing to see here


----------



## Hornet99

flying.fish said:


> Very good choises. Impressive.
> 
> Wear your watches with good health and joy.


Thanks, I can't wait. Keep on checking the tracking about every minute........


----------



## jdelcue

Hornet99 said:


>


I sure wish Squale made their GMTs in <40mm, I'd be ALL OVER a Pepsi/Coke bezel version... :-(


----------



## eblackmo

this.....


----------



## flying.fish

eblackmo said:


> this.....
> 
> View attachment 8057090


I like the crown better compared to Stowa

Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## jorgeledesma

flying.fish said:


> I like the crown better compared to Stowa
> 
> Wear your watches with good health and joy.


Where can I buy a Tissel? Stunning watch!!


----------



## cel4145

jorgeledesma said:


> Where can I buy a Tissel? Stunning watch!!


Welcome to joyful online shopping!


----------



## flying.fish

I just bought this from an AD. Price is $288









Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## brandon\

jonasjonas said:


> I got the Lip General de Gaulle in gold/black (quartz) in the mail. Got it here on sale http://www.timebyme.com/lip-gdg-electronic-gold-black-1872742.html
> Can't wait





jonasjonas said:


> With French ISA quartz


If anybody is interested, Amazon has the automatic available for $111.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B007LYC4UM/


----------



## dejavus

brandon\ said:


> If anybody is interested, Amazon has the automatic available for $111.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B007LYC4UM/


Is this a misprice the, as others as showing $600+


----------



## jonasjonas

Seems crazy cheap since the gdg automatic is 400$ (360?) at the Lip webstore.I bought the quartz for ~140$ on sale + an extra coupon code


----------



## brandon\

Well, somebody jump on it then.


----------



## Philcore

Just got this Orient Mako XL in the mail today...I really like it but if I had one wish it would be for the bracelet to be a bit nicer. It feels a little light, but for the price paid there has to be some sacrifices. The watch itself is absolutely beautiful though.


----------



## eblackmo

flying.fish said:


> I like the crown better compared to Stowa
> 
> Wear your watches with good health and joy.


I like the price better than stowas.


----------



## flying.fish

eblackmo said:


> I like the price better than stowas.


What turn me off is its 44mm size.

Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## eblackmo

flying.fish said:


> What turn me off is its 44mm size.
> 
> Wear your watches with good health and joy.


For me that's a bonus. I prefer larger diametre watches.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## rpaar63

Just ordered my second Bambino tonight, i already have a blue v3, but i really wanted a white dial v1. I normally prefer silver/stainless cases but after stalking amazon and long island watch for a few weeks, as soon as i saw a white dial with gold case become available for a price i was willing to pay, i jumped on it. It's for my birthday next month, I'm even ok if my wife doesn't want me to have it until then. At least i know I'm getting one.
Pic is stolen from orient usa website.


----------



## b'oris

:-! A Birthday present for my son, if I can force myself to hand it over.....


----------



## flying.fish

b'oris said:


> :-! A Birthday present for my son, if I can force myself to hand it over.....


Lovely pick

Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## kit7

Vintage conquest, after a long search, seller's photo.


----------



## kapeee

Guys. I failed to find reasonable priced SKX online, so I went crazy and bought this one:

SRP775








pic from the internet


----------



## plot

Found out about these a few days ago, for $70 I couldn't resist. Pic is from yankeexpress


----------



## City74

Got a Laco Flieger on the way and on the fence about several other including Hamilton Field Khaki and CW C7 Rapide


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Well after looking at a couple hundred prospects I finally succumbed.With a 7.5" wrist the 51.5mm LtL wont be a problem & I figure since it's based on a watch that was originally a huge ships chronometer & then a pocket watch the size is actually fairly accurate...


----------



## ARMADUK

As the blue Orient deal fell thru due to finished production for some weird reason I started to like Submariner and few days ago, purely on impulse, I ordered a blue dial/blue bezel 9094ob Invicta from Amazon. An hour later I realised that it was a mistake and I cancelled it, you know, cuase the "aura" of Invicta. Finally I red thru all possible threads of Sub homages and as I am not willing to spend $500 on a single watch (Steinhart and such) know knowing if I even like the style of Sub at all, as I never seen one in my life, so I found out that Parnis actually makes a killer Sub/GMT homages with sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel and a nice solid bracelet for 100 bucks so I just ordered me a Pepsi GMT. Its the bigger 43mm version, steril, brushed finish I like that cause fingerprints on polished surfaces irritate the siht out of me. If I don't like it I'll sell it locally, I am almost positive noone have it here.










Maybe it was a mistake to order thu chinese site (man..bear or something) just found it on Amazon for a few bucks more, damn it didnt see it there before, I hope nothing goes wrong


----------



## eljay

ARMADUK said:


> Maybe it was a mistake to order thu chinese site (man..bear or something) just found it on Amazon for a few bucks more, damn it didnt see it there before, I hope nothing goes wrong


Man bushijie? I haven't used them but you should be fine.


----------



## flying.fish

Just pulled the trigger on these two:


----------



## ARMADUK

eljay said:


> Man bushijie? I haven't used them but you should be fine.


Thats the one. Ok, I hope so.


----------



## Jeep99dad

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Well after looking at a couple hundred prospects I finally succumbed.With a 7.5" wrist the 51.5mm LtL wont be a problem & I figure since it's based on a watch that was originally a huge ships chronometer & then a pocket watch the size is actually fairly accurate...


That's hot


----------



## Tanker G1

eblackmo said:


> this.....
> 
> View attachment 8057090


And because of your post, now me too...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Thanks Brice & Tanker.I figure it will be the perfect complement to my all Diver rotation...


----------



## gabethegoat

flying.fish said:


> Just pulled the trigger on these two:
> timex expedition pic


I'm wearing my Expedition Scout right now--enjoy yours! for the money, you'll really have nothing at all to complain about.

i just pulled the trigger on this Euro-spec Eco-Drive from discountshop:








...so i guess i'm joining the Nighthawk club


----------



## sinner777

sent from my Nokia 3310


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## City74

Just bought my 2nd of these...gave the first as a gift. Can't beat $179 shipped plus 15% more cash back off from Ebates


----------



## kpjimmy

City74 said:


> Just bought my 2nd of these...gave the first as a gift. Can't beat $179 shipped plus 15% more cash back off from Ebates
> 
> View attachment 8082042


Link please?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## City74

Got it on EBay from Ashford...sorry on phone so don't have link. Used eBay app


----------



## debasercl

City74 said:


> Just bought my 2nd of these...gave the first as a gift. Can't beat $179 shipped plus 15% more cash back off from Ebates
> 
> View attachment 8082042


Good but, I like it! Sadly is not sapphire. Right?


----------



## Jpstepancic

Ive actually got two of these on their way in, green for me and surprising my dad with the black. Its my first kickstarter I've ever back and am looking forward to try it on. If I like the style, i'll go after a jack heuer bullhead right after graduation.

https://microbrandwatchworld.com/active-campaigns/boston-stewill-tourer-ii-re-launch/


----------



## GUTuna

Jpstepancic said:


> Ive actually got two of these on their way in, green for me and surprising my dad with the black. Its my first kickstarter I've ever back and am looking forward to try it on. If I like the style, i'll go after a jack heuer bullhead right after graduation.
> 
> https://microbrandwatchworld.com/active-campaigns/boston-stewill-tourer-ii-re-launch/


I'm curious to see how the green turned out. I hope you post it in one of the WRUW threads once you have it.


----------



## ndw6

My third from the Helberg / H2O franchise. Not quite in the mail yet. Assembly won't start for a week or two.
its been a long wait since conception and development. The prototypes have been made, just not my choice, this is the closest render I can find. Only difference I've gone the DLC crown.
I read somewhere only 120 pieces will be produced. So one lucky cookie I am.


----------



## w4kz

Just got these two.. wibit wibit and an angry 7900 on the way


----------



## b'oris

:-!


b'oris said:


> :-! A Birthday present for my son, if I can force myself to hand it over.....


Just landed & of course, I have to give it a test run :-!


----------



## City74

That Longines is freakin GROGEOUS!!!


----------



## wtma

b'oris said:


> :-!
> 
> Just landed & of course, I have to give it a test run :-!


Pure class, pure beauty. Longines is highly overlooked.


----------



## Vicolindo

My new desk diver coming in. This will "hopefully" be my last watch for 2016.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145

Vicolindo said:


> My new desk diver coming in. This will "hopefully" be my last watch for 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


I got the green bezel, green band version as a gift for my son, and it was awesome looking.

Don't say that about last only purchases. We aren't even halfway through the year yet. You will jinx yourself. LOL


----------



## Strmwatch

Vicolindo said:


> My new desk diver coming in. This will "hopefully" be my last watch for 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Mind of I ask where you sourced this one?


----------



## ToneLoke09

Just received my Commander 300. First impression: it's a very substantial watch. Tested on my ace timer and checks good. Between +1 to +9 spd over 6 positions. Put on the Cincy Strap Works regiment strap and it matches very well. A little lume check and it's an awesome green when totally active. I have a feeling the early infatuation will last quite a while. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

One of two recent ebay purchases showed up today. This guy looks like he will cleanup nicely. My only issue with my Wengers and VSAs is the lugs (or lack of). Most of my straps are useless.


----------



## LJ123

That Orthos really looks like the real thing (PO2500).


----------



## b'oris

City74 said:


> That Longines is freakin GROGEOUS!!!


Thanks
Dare I say, it looks even more impressive in the flesh, is IMO exceptional value for money & hey, what the hell, I'm going to indulge myself.......
(I'm a sucker for a panda)


----------



## francorx

Just placed an order for a Magrette Leoncino. Looking forward to my 1st Magrette. Had to have as soon as I saw it.  (Photo courtesy of Magrette's website)


----------



## blowfish89

Toxicnato orange for the Squale.


----------



## Vicolindo

Strmwatch said:


> Mind of I ask where you sourced this one?


Evine.com


----------



## City74

Got my Hexa Osprey. It's a nice watch, but it's going up for sale. The bezel is a flat black and the face is glossy. Makes it sorta mismatch to me. Pet peeve. It must go.


----------



## kpjimmy

City74 said:


> Got my Hexa Osprey. It's a nice watch, but it's going up for sale. The bezel is a flat black and the face is glossy. Makes it sorta mismatch to me. Pet peeve. It must go.
> View attachment 8101714


How much may I ask?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## City74

Not gonna lose money on it.


----------



## mannal

Number 2 showed up and its a lemon. The "new display model" has two issues. 1, movement moves freely back-and-fourth in the case. 2, I see small scratches on the case-back that indicate that the back was removed.

Sellers pic:











mannal said:


> One of two recent ebay purchases showed up today. This guy looks like he will cleanup nicely. My only issue with my Wengers and VSAs is the lugs (or lack of). Most of my straps are useless.
> 
> View attachment 8095850


----------



## Watchomatic

G Gerlach Enigma panda arrived from Poland yesterday:


----------



## Watchomatic

BTW, the strap is a handmade Martu strap (from Chile I think)


----------



## jdelcue

Well, if you'll excuse me, I'm going to go on an overnight drunk and in 10 days I'm going to set out to find the shark that ate my friend and destroy it. Anyone that would care to join me is more than welcome.


----------



## Watchomatic

jdelcue said:


> Now, if you'll excuse me, I'm going to go on an overnight drunk and in 10 days I'm going to set out to find the shark that ate my friend and destroy it. Anyone who wants to tag along is more than welcome.


May I ask where you got it from? thanks


----------



## yoginasser

Hi everyone! First post to this thread and I thing this is a nice Anker watch to start things out. This should be here any day now from Bulgaria. The dial reminds me of a vinyl record in the middle of a gold cocktail time. Quite a unique and elegant color and texture design.


----------



## jdelcue

Watchomatic said:


> May I ask where you got it from? thanks


eBay auction. Search "vostok 420526" and they're around.

Sent from my E5823


----------



## mannal

I'm still feeding the VSA/Wenger addiction. Another one from the Heads Up! thread.

Borrowed pic


----------



## donovanl12

Watchomatic said:


> BTW, the strap is a handmade Martu strap (from Chile I think)


Thought the strap looked familiar. Here's my Martu on my Caravelle diver. Love it!


----------



## Watchomatic

donovanl12 said:


> Thought the strap looked familiar. Here's my Martu on my Caravelle diver. Love it!


nice watch, and strap!


----------



## sticky

This is somewhere between Germany and my house with no ETA.


----------



## mhbehnke

jdelcue said:


> Well, if you'll excuse me, I'm going to go on an overnight drunk and in 10 days I'm going to set out to find the shark that ate my friend and destroy it. Anyone that would care to join me is more than welcome.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=8107594&d=1463196778"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Excellent reference. I guess I am the first to get it .... Really? Shame on you WUS


----------



## jdelcue

mhbehnke said:


> Excellent reference. I guess I am the first to get it .... Really? Shame on you WUS


----------



## dadog13

I'm still waiting for my custom made watch..there has been a small delay due to some unexpected situations in the production. The maker is a perfectionsit so the wait is understood. He does not accept average as result, only majestic!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

dadog13 said:


> I'm still waiting for my custom made watch..there has been a small delay due to some unexpected situations in the production. The maker is a perfectionsit so the wait is understood. He does not accept average as result, only majestic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great looking watch but am I the only amused by the specificity of the misspelling?


----------



## dadog13

SteamJ said:


> Great looking watch but am I the only amused by the specificity of the misspelling?


Can you please elaborate/explain what do you mean by this post/comment?


----------



## jdelcue

dadog13 said:


> The maker is a _*perfectionsit*_ so the wait is understood. He does not accept average as result, only majestic!





SteamJ said:


> Great looking watch but am I the only amused by the specificity of the misspelling?





dadog13 said:


> Can you please elaborate/explain what do you mean by this post/comment?


That, of all the words, it was "perfectionist" upon which your fingers slipped to a slop... :-d


----------



## brandon\

The maker of the watch is one who sits atop perfection. What's not to get?


----------



## Kubby

I got me this...









This actual one. I'm rather looking forward to its largeness, 47mm inc crown on me wrist!

K.


----------



## City74

Just ordered this


----------



## Jeep99dad

City74 said:


> Just ordered this
> 
> View attachment 8124826


Congrats. Great watch from
A great guy


----------



## Level.5x

Got some Sunday afternoon goodies from Amazon today....

1.) Hadley Roma Horween Shell Cordovan strap. MS2050 - 20mm "Dark Brown". These are listed at $69 on Amazon. It's really a burgundy. Even the Hadley-Roma packaging calls it Burgundy. It also tapers from 20mm to 16mm. I did not anticipate either of these. I don't have a 16mm deployant and was never going to until now. Oh well. And the Burgundy isn't bad, just wouldn't call it "Dark Brown" on Amazon.

The dye on it seems well done. Stitching too. Fluco's Shell Cordovan strap was a little inferior on the dying but I like the normal tapering from 20 to 18 on it. Both are nice but I think this Hadley-Roma is a little nicer.





















2.) Loupe 10x Triplet. Nice little tool to appreciate the finer detail on a watch. It has a diffused LED light on it for better viewing. For $15, not a bad accessory.















3.) UV LED Black light flashlight. Saw one of these used to charge up the lume....and man, does it work. I was even able to get the black lume on my Mido Mulfifort to show it's green glow. It literally only takes a couple secs to give any watch's lume a little juice. And for $6, I could also take this in hotels on travel and check for bodily fluids and scorpions.


----------



## SteamJ

jdelcue said:


> That, of all the words, it was "perfectionist" upon which your fingers slipped to a slop... :-d


There ya' go.


----------



## GUTuna

Word on the street is that these are going in the mail starting tomorrow!


----------



## kpjimmy

GUTuna said:


> Word on the street is that these are going in the mail starting tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 8129690


Where did you hear this??

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## saltddirk

Kubby said:


> I got me this...
> 
> View attachment 8124722
> 
> 
> This actual one. I'm rather looking forward to its largeness, 47mm inc crown on me wrist!
> 
> K.


Had it on my list also,
well done for securing it. I refrained from bidding when I got suspicious of shill bidding going on, still the final price seems fair.

enjoy it! I am sure we all kind of will also through the WRUW postings...
D


----------



## petercam

I just picked up this Sea Pro Professional 200m for next to nothing ....


----------



## Kubby

saltddirk said:


> Had it on my list also,
> well done for securing it. I refrained from bidding when I got suspicious of shill bidding going on, still the final price seems fair.
> 
> enjoy it! I am sure we all kind of will also through the WRUW postings...
> D


Thanks for the kind words, appreciated.

I'd set a mental limit based on watching a few examples go through the system over the past week. I manually upped my bid to that limit during the last 5 seconds.

Then that blue faced one from Germany went for less! Ah well...

K.


----------



## tygrysastyl

Hi all,

So this little thing won on eBay (picture from eBay). I was looking for automatic Pulsar of some kind. This one was of unusual casing shape and power reserve complication. Good stuff so far. Now awaiting parcel.









Thanks for watching.


----------



## yoginasser

I just picked up these two for $250 from the same seller in Poland.
Certina Waterking 275. Not sure what the 275 refers to, but if you do, I'd appreciate the info. I just love the font they used on this watch.
























And this 1970s handsome Montreluxe. I was holding out for the VSA Alliance automatic 241666 to drop on the heads up thread for a good deal, but always had concerns that it would wear too big (40mm) for my wrist. My hope is that this one will serve a similar role at 36mm with a cushion case. I feel that the red numeral date wheel, plus crown between the 4 and 5 really work with this case shape and overall unique look of the watch.


----------



## brandon\

Jonesin4Watches said:


> 3.) UV LED Black light flashlight. Saw one of these used to charge up the lume....and man, does it work. I was even able to get the black lume on my Mido Mulfifort to show it's green glow. It literally only takes a couple secs to give any watch's lume a little juice. And for $6, _*I could also take this in hotels on travel and check for bodily fluids*_ and scorpions.


Eh... I'll take "Ignorance is Bliss" for a thousand, Alex.


----------



## DC guy

1) This vintage Slava is finally coming home after a service in Czech Republic... where for some dumb reason, it got caught in customs and I ended up paying more to release it than I did to buy it!










2) Got this cute Timex for my daughter's 7th birthday.










3) For my own birthday, I got this sporty calf leather strap to spice up my somewhat bland Movado chronograph.


----------



## Jeep99dad

kpjimmy said:


> Where did you hear this??
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Nezumi sent an update. They've been QC'ing each one. Ship local first then International.


----------



## eblackmo

this arrived this morning the blued hands are a treat


----------



## kpjimmy

Jeep99dad said:


> Nezumi sent an update. They've been QC'ing each one. Ship local first then International.


Well I am technically international while they are Sweden and I'm in the USA. But good to know!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

kpjimmy said:


> Well I am technically international while they are Sweden and I'm in the USA. But good to know!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


If you are a backer you should have received this?
"PRODUCTION UPDATE #15
Posted by NEZUMI Studios (Creator)
Backer3x 460cb89427d3080c4af09ff9ed1230356e10dbb821d0681e852a539a7ff780dc For backers only
Dear backers,
So the day finally came when 9 boxes of watches ( 68kg ) arrived in the office. It was a happy moment as always when a project is finalized. Well, it's not 100% finished until the day you all have your watches but you know what I mean, that day is very close ;-) We've gone through and tested around 200 watches this evening and we will keep going tomorrow. When that's done we will start the final stages of the shipping such as packing, printing shipping bills and booking the pickup. We aim to start sending the Swedish watches on Friday and the rest Monday-Tuesday. We're working as fast as we can to get the watches delivered.
Thank you all for backing this campaign, it means a great deal! We know that you'll be very happy with your Voiture chronograph's.
Sincerely, David Campo

"


----------



## kpjimmy

Jeep99dad said:


> If you are a backer you should have received this?
> "PRODUCTION UPDATE #15
> Posted by NEZUMI Studios (Creator)
> Backer3x 460cb89427d3080c4af09ff9ed1230356e10dbb821d0681e852a539a7ff780dc For backers only
> Dear backers,
> So the day finally came when 9 boxes of watches ( 68kg ) arrived in the office. It was a happy moment as always when a project is finalized. Well, it's not 100% finished until the day you all have your watches but you know what I mean, that day is very close ;-) We've gone through and tested around 200 watches this evening and we will keep going tomorrow. When that's done we will start the final stages of the shipping such as packing, printing shipping bills and booking the pickup. We aim to start sending the Swedish watches on Friday and the rest Monday-Tuesday. We're working as fast as we can to get the watches delivered.
> Thank you all for backing this campaign, it means a great deal! We know that you'll be very happy with your Voiture chronograph's.
> Sincerely, David Campo
> 
> "


Sweet. Not a backer I missed it but preordered when it was available after.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## DSlocum

Kubby said:


> I got me this...
> 
> View attachment 8124722
> 
> 
> This actual one. I'm rather looking forward to its largeness, 47mm inc crown on me wrist!
> 
> K.


I didn't know Oris DID big.... almost everything I have seen of theirs is too small for my tastes, but that.... that is tasty!


----------



## Askofu

In the next six weeks all of these gift watches should be arriving. There is a package at the post office now that I can't get to till tomorrow, so who knows? Pretty jazzed about this one. I was told it would be shipped in May, so hopefully arriving in the next six weeks or so. Several WUS chipped in to buy me this.









Another WUS told me this gift was in the mail as well. Big, bold, and I like it.









Another gift from a friend in Boston who is usually very reliable. Anxious to get this one, if it is indeed coming.









A gift from a German missionary friend who was upset I didn't have a single German watch. I was kinda hoping for a Stowa or a Damasko, but he is a missionary.









Watch this space, there could be pictures of a new watch posted as early as Thursday--or many more weeks of waiting, but I am a patient man, especially if gift watches are in the mail. Pretty sure at least three of these will get here. Keep your fingers crossed for me.


----------



## DSlocum

BD gift from my wife, arrive a couple of days early.


----------



## Emrejagger

this g shock "homage" of skmei 1029 for 8.58€ shipped.

Anyone knows what the little circular thing does in the left top corner ?

Picture borrowed from the Internet.


----------



## GuessWho

Figured it was about time I added a Seiko 5 to my collection, this one is a pretty cool "Mt Fuji" limited edition


----------



## ScootingCat

For my oldest granddaughter, whose birthday is coming up in July.


----------



## City74

Got it, slapped in on a Fluco Record buffalo strap and wearing it


----------



## tinitini




----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Beaver and tail are some of my favouritest things in the whole wide world.
So obviously, any strap that combines both was always going to be a winner.


----------



## elp

waiting to receive this baby after a member here kindly replied to my WTB .... loving the shape of the case, sunburst dial:


----------



## Askofu

Of the five watches coming in the next six weeks, this one came today after being in the mail for five weeks. I am one happy man and love my Bulova Precisionist on its Da Luca Perlon band.















I can wait for the others very patiently now, as I just can't keep from watching that sweeping second hand. This was a gift from a good friend in Boston or as we say here rafiki milele (friends forever). That's an incredible act of kindness, and I am humbled. Have a great day.


----------



## saltddirk

technically not in the mail because it arrived at home.
I am still here so will have to wait.....

























It says Century on the dial but is technically speaking a Yema Meangraf made for god knows which foreign market. It will feel right at home next to his little brothers.
Vendors pictures for now.

D


----------



## Emrejagger

Just ordered this snkl03 from skywatches for 56$ shipped. Bought it for modding but if I end up liking it the way it comes might keep it that way .

Got 2 watches coming in now, yesterday ordered the g shock ''hommage'' from skmei. Does anyone know what the little circle thing on those watches usually do ? If you go back one page you'll see my post. Thanks !


----------



## ARMADUK

Can't wait to get that Parnis GMT


----------



## Astropin

Just arrived:


----------



## TimeDilation

Just arrived, strap had arrived yesterday so I was ready ha ha. Not the best pics, but I am really liking the combination. 









Sent from my Galaxy Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sunny27

It has been a very busy last 5 months at work - hardly have shown up on these forums to post anything even though 7 purchases were made. Let's change that now will with the Super Uber Grail which started it all - The Bond Seamaster! Yep bought a lightly used one yesterday! Box papers and the lot! 41mm & quartz.



























I am now on a consolidation drive and will be selling 15 out of my 25 watches! No more watches for a bit!


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

New strap from Patrik @ Clover Straps.


----------



## goTomek

Its now on a plaine over the Europe, I hope so at least. Can't wait


----------



## docvail

Yay! A bunch of crap from Zach @ Cincy Strap Works!!!










Tis a crizmas miracle!!!

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## TimeDilation

Just pulled the trigger today on this Hamilton. The 46mm, bigger version of the famed "Cooper Watch" from Interstellar. Being a physics teacher that is one of my all time favorite movies. Thus my profile name, "TimeDilation". Not easy to afford on a HS teachers salary, but it's worth it. Not to mention I already love pilot watches and this design is so perfect. I am anxiously awaiting its arrival. Picture from Hamilton website.


----------



## cairoanan

Pulled the trigger on the last tatoskok. Can't wait.


----------



## cairoanan

docvail said:


> Yay! A bunch of crap from Zach @ Cincy Strap Works!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tis a crizmas miracle!!!
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


How about that orange one on the vintage blue Nacken? Real beaut.


----------



## docvail

cairoanan said:


> How about that orange one on the vintage blue Nacken? Real beaut.


Nope. It's 22mm. I got that for my blue/orange Orthos.

I'm going to try to break my bracelet-only habit this summer, so I sort of binged on NATOs...

22mm Blue Argyle - Blue C300

22mm Black Regimental Stripe - Black C300

22mm Orange - blue/orange Orthos I

22mm Red, blue and I'm not sure exactly if it's white, gray or khaki - red/gray Orthos I

20mm Red, white and khaki - White Acionna (gotta give it up to @kpjimmy for rocking that combo like he was going to win a prize)

20mm Carolina blue and white - Blue Acionna

20mm OD Green - Maybe the Amphion vintage, the Scorpene, or one of the Nackens.

20mm Black and what could either be gray or light blue and OD green or khaki stripes (I may be going color blind) - Amphion vintage or one of the vintage Nackens, maybe.


----------



## cairoanan

A+ on the argyle/commander


----------



## kpjimmy

docvail said:


> Nope. It's 22mm. I got that for my blue/orange Orthos.
> 
> I'm going to try to break my bracelet-only habit this summer, so I sort of binged on NATOs...
> 
> 22mm Blue Argyle - Blue C300
> 
> 22mm Black Regimental Stripe - Black C300
> 
> 22mm Orange - blue/orange Orthos I
> 
> 22mm Red, blue and I'm not sure exactly if it's white, gray or khaki - red/gray Orthos I
> 
> 20mm Red, white and khaki - White Acionna (gotta give it up to @kpjimmy for rocking that combo like he was going to win a prize)
> 
> 20mm Carolina blue and white - Blue Acionna
> 
> 20mm OD Green - Maybe the Amphion vintage, the Scorpene, or one of the Nackens.
> 
> 20mm Black and what could either be gray or light blue and OD green or khaki stripes (I may be going color blind) - Amphion vintage or one of the vintage Nackens, maybe.


Soooo what is the prize? Lol

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail

kpjimmy said:


> Soooo what is the prize? Lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## saltddirk

I have sniped this for the grand total of 20 euro's.









That was before I read the vendor doesn't accept Paypal, so now I will have to ask the good missus to transfer the money good ol' fashion, no way to hide then...

It will go nicely with my other Basis Sport as again it is a extra-martial child with the same genes, a baumgartner- Lapanouse movement.









They were dirt cheap and to get a chrono reading you actually stop the watch..

Oh and 20 euro is about right a price for these...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/all-...hronograph-cal-baumgartner-677-a-1036647.html

D


----------



## borebillon

Not exactly affordable, but I'm pants-crappingly excited because my grail will hopefully be handed over to UPS today.

It's been a painful process finding the right dealer after spending 6 weeks waiting for the wrong one.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl

So as I mentioned some time earlier in this post. Wanted a Pulsar watch (I'm fan of all Seiko) with either mechanical or automatic movement. Then I've spotted this watch on eBay. Really cool shape of case and power reserve complication. Under 40 pounds with deliver was an absolute win in my opinion.

Here it is with me:
















Thanks for watching.


----------



## GuessWho

tygrysastyl said:


> So as I mentioned some time earlier in this post. Wanted a Pulsar watch (I'm fan of all Seiko) with either mechanical or automatic movement. Then I've spotted this watch on eBay. Really cool shape of case and power reserve complication. Under 40 pounds with deliver was an absolute win in my opinion.
> 
> Here it is with me:
> 
> Thanks for watching.


That's really interesting, what's the model number?


----------



## SteamJ

I made some big watch sales to thin out the collection and, in order to celebrate a new job, I decided to get something nice with a part of those funds so I have these on order. It'll be at least a couple of weeks though.


----------



## Level.5x

Finally took the plunge on the Alpinist. It is beautiful. Hope to keep if it keeps time.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK

Pepsi Parnis GMT just hit the customs office today, as per usual, on friday






It came surprisingly fast thou, just 6 days from China. Needless to say when I saw the news online I was like:


----------



## Barn0081

cairoanan said:


> Pulled the trigger on the last tatoskok. Can't wait.


i have this, lovely watch


----------



## Barn0081

cairoanan said:


> Pulled the trigger on the last tatoskok. Can't wait.


i have this, lovely watch |>


----------



## docvail

Best. Incoming. Ever.










Thank you @bradjhomes!!!

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Trying the Tiber Sport on a new sky-blue perlon from Watchbandit.


----------



## cairoanan

docvail said:


> Best. Incoming. Ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you @bradjhomes!!!
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## yoginasser

OML my trigger finger has a charlie horse this month. One look at this dial and I was done.

























I'm leaning towards a black stitched cordovan strap, but I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## SteamJ

yoginasser said:


> OML my trigger finger has a charlie horse this month. One look at this dial and I was done.
> 
> View attachment 8187242
> 
> 
> View attachment 8187250
> 
> 
> View attachment 8187258
> 
> 
> I'm leaning towards a black stitched cordovan strap, but I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## DSlocum

docvail said:


> Best. Incoming. Ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you @bradjhomes!!!
> 
> This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


Just.. damn.


----------



## soundscape

No money to spend at the moment, so only some super-affordables inbound:

For me, courtesy of another Massdrop deal - SNKK65








And for my Dad, a man of simple tastes - A168W-1


----------



## CMFord

Currently have two on the incoming list. Sort of a blue theme...

First is a very special Sinn 556 M30 edition (or Mono edition), number 10 of 30 made:









And second is a blue L&H Commander graciously offered by another forum member at a very reasonable price. (Awesome photo below is borrowed from 'scubalizard' in the project general discussion thread.)









It just occurred to me as I was posting this that I now have two Sinn 556 bracelets, one for my 556i and the new one on the M30, and two Orthos bracelets, one for the Blue Orthos I've had for a while and one with the new Commander...guess some will stay in their boxes.


----------



## MarcG

Needed something blue (and would love the blue version of the Commander above) and this Seiko Recraft SNKN37 caught my eye as something different. Not available in the UK and generally sold out, so took a bit of effort. But will be here soon...


----------



## ma5bergey

Received my Orient Scout Watch (FDB0C001B) in the mail two days ago. Wasn't 100% sold on it but saw it on MassDrop for $129 shipped and have yet to see it cheaper than $179 ($169 for the other colors) anywhere, so I jumped on it. It's grown on me tremendously.


----------



## jmcostales

Another score from the bay!

One word can describe why this watch sang to me on the spot and why I did not have second thoughts: TEXTURE

A very beautiful and fresh (new without tags) vintage Raketa hand-winding dress watch.


































































Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## jmcostales

saltddirk said:


> technically not in the mail because it arrived at home.
> I am still here so will have to wait.....
> 
> View attachment 8156714
> 
> 
> View attachment 8156738
> 
> 
> View attachment 8156746
> 
> 
> It says Century on the dial but is technically speaking a Yema Meangraf made for god knows which foreign market. It will feel right at home next to his little brothers.
> Vendors pictures for now.
> 
> D


Nice bezel!

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## jmcostales

tygrysastyl said:


> So as I mentioned some time earlier in this post. Wanted a Pulsar watch (I'm fan of all Seiko) with either mechanical or automatic movement. Then I've spotted this watch on eBay. Really cool shape of case and power reserve complication. Under 40 pounds with deliver was an absolute win in my opinion.
> 
> Here it is with me:
> 
> View attachment 8179226
> 
> View attachment 8179242
> 
> 
> Thanks for watching.


WOW!

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## jdelcue

Still waiting on the Vostok 'Zissou' to arrive..
In the meantime, I finally decided on a gold dress watch: a vintage 35mm Sekonda Luch 2209.









Also ordered a Green/Red/Black NATO w/ gold hardware, for use at fraternal events or on not-so-formal days..
Here's my sloppy rendition. :-d


----------



## Prdrers

Well crap. Got an email from Long Island Watch the other day saying the SKX was back in stock. After holding out for sooo long, I now have an SKX007 on its way... Not gonna bother with a pic, lol. You know the watch...


----------



## tygrysastyl

GuessWho said:


> That's really interesting, what's the model number?


I haven't got any papers for it. So perhaps photo of the back will help you. I've read a bit about the watch. This is one most likely running 7S movement, looking at naming of it it is Japanese, which is great news. Watch is accurate and quality of build is absolutely brilliant, great glass. I'm very much positively surprised by this piece.









Thanks for watching.


----------



## Kubby

THIS THREAD has some information about the apparently Orient made movement.

Very nice watch. I assume that you bought it from Huddersfield?

K.


----------



## City74

I couldn't pass up this watch again....been wanting one. Not a big Bulova fan but there is something about this watch


----------



## tareed59

I haven't seen anything I like in a while, but this popped up and I had to have it. Can't wait...


----------



## brandon\

City74 said:


> I couldn't pass up this watch again....been wanting one. Not a big Bulova fan but there is something about this watch
> 
> View attachment 8204026


Yep. Less than $90 - I couldn't resist.


----------



## mannal

I wanted a chronograph that had sub-dials that did not partially cover any numbers. Found this on eBay. I just finished a successful return so the $ was starting to heat-up my pocket. I now need a bigger box for my Wegner & VSA collection.

Sellers pic


----------



## stlwx21

While this picture is not my watch, I found a (NOS) Victorinox Swiss Army Marlboro edition. It should be here Tuesday


----------



## gabethegoat

Just showed up Saturday, spent a day under some fluorescent lights to power up, adjusted the bracelet last night, and making the first wrist appearance today:









So far, so good!!


----------



## yoginasser

I've got this purple Tressa inbound along with a black carp strap. I'm going for a koi look on this one. Wish me luck!


----------



## kpjimmy

yoginasser said:


> I've got this purple Tressa inbound along with a black carp strap. I'm going for a koi look on this one. Wish me luck!
> 
> View attachment 8212058
> 
> 
> View attachment 8212082
> 
> 
> View attachment 8212090


Wow awesome combo!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## chinchillasong

This Kemmner Tonneau just arrived.
I was lucky to score it on Ebay in Germany for half the price of a new one.
It can use a bit of buffing, but for the price, I can't complain about the condition.


----------



## ARMADUK

Parnis came in


----------



## FloridaPhil941

I just got the shipping confirmation for my Seiko SNDF87P1 (on a steel bracelet) but also have the Gulf Racing NATO on order too... I think it's a stunning combo. Counting the days...


----------



## kpjimmy

NEZUMI Voiture in!










Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## borebillon

Squee gibber squee... It's Grail-eve according to UPS 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## borebillon

FloridaPhil941 said:


> I just got the shipping confirmation for my Seiko SNDF87P1 (on a steel bracelet) but also have the Gulf Racing NATO on order too... I think it's a stunning combo. Counting the days...
> 
> View attachment 8214066


That looks boss! Enjoy!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan

#247 just landed. I absolutely love this thing. Just look at that freakin' dial! The fit and finish on this is a bonus. I'm so happy I pulled the trigger.


----------



## yoginasser

kpjimmy said:


> Wow awesome combo!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the support man! I hope it works out in reality. I originally was looking for a bolder green strap like this, but they didn't have it in 18mm. Purple and green is a classic combo, but the black will be safer. I'll post picks when in hand.


----------



## elliswyatt

kpjimmy said:


> NEZUMI Voiture in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Mine arrived today as well....unfortunately I missed the DHL truck. :-(


----------



## kpjimmy

elliswyatt said:


> Mine arrived today as well....unfortunately I missed the DHL truck. :-(


(I almost "liked" your post, but that would have been kinda rude lol)

Aw that sux! Hope you get yours tomorrow!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazza74

elliswyatt said:


> Mine arrived today as well....unfortunately I missed the DHL truck. :-(


I got lucky - I would have missed the DHL truck but the driver decided to take a break in front of my house, and she was still there when I pulled up 

Hopefully you'll get yours today......the watch is definitely worth the wait.


----------



## borebillon

Joy oh joy, oh fractious joy! It's all perfect, no alignment issues, stamped warranty card. Phew!

I swear I hardly slept last night. I felt like a kid on Christmas eve.

Heartfelt commiserations to those who missed their deliveries. Luckily I could have a day working from home to make sure there weren't any cock ups.



















Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmcostales

kpjimmy said:


> Wow awesome combo!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Man, that carp strap looks sick! May I ask where you got it?

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy

jmcostales said:


> Man, that carp strap looks sick! May I ask where you got it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


I think I have seen it on eBay

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation

It finally arrived yesterday... I LOVE IT!!! 









Sent from my Galaxy Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## frostjoe

I was so very tempted by the MWW Tatoskok. On Monday when I got into work there was one left, moments later, when I was about to buy it the stock went to 0. :-|


----------



## saltddirk

Just sniped this one, or at least I put a late automatic bid in. Good thing I did because I was on the phone with my better half when the auction ended

















I have no clue as to what, whom or even when, Will have to do some homework to see what Sowar, West end watch Cy is or was made.
It has a broad arrow on the back so perhaps there is a military connection
from the fuzzy pictures it still looks good, with a bit of oxidation on the hands, but if push comes to stove I have bought a whole set of NOS from a watchmaker estate in the same style, so some are bound to fit.









roll on next week!

D


----------



## frostjoe

I backed the Valchio Pantiam on Kickstarter









Not sure when it will arrive. This color scheme/bracelet was my favorite. I was surprised to see it came in as the 9th most popular out of 10.


----------



## Oblongata

Hoping to order a NOMOS Orion in due time. Really on the fence since I haven't seen it in person and its going to be the single biggest purchase of my life as someone in their mid twenties. 

I see many people here saying that they miss the carrier. May I suggest you to send your watches to your workplace? I live in an apartment and I'm at work during the daytime, so theres no one that can accept a package.


----------



## merl

This









to create this


----------



## yoginasser

jmcostales said:


> Man, that carp strap looks sick! May I ask where you got it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


goodcheapman on ebay sells them. Check out his shop for different colors and sizes.


----------



## elliswyatt

kpjimmy said:


> (I almost "liked" your post, but that would have been kinda rude lol)
> 
> Aw that sux! Hope you get yours tomorrow!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Got it! It looks even better in person.


----------



## SteamJ

merl said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to create this


That bracelet is amazing (and great combo)! Where did you get it? I looked at the Vollmer Watches site and all of their bracelets say straight end links.


----------



## Level.5x

whoreologist said:


> Joy oh joy, oh fractious joy! It's all perfect, no alignment issues, stamped warranty card. Phew!
> 
> I swear I hardly slept last night. I felt like a kid on Christmas eve.


Congratulations! Ive followed your posts on this one and glad its panned out so far. That is a beautiful watch!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## borebillon

Jonesin4Watches said:


> Congratulations! Ive followed your posts on this one and glad its panned out so far. That is a beautiful watch!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Thank you! And yeah, it's been a bit of a rollercoaster. I've just got permission from the mods to write a starter guide on buying from grey market dealers which I'll put together soon.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## merl

SteamJ said:


> That bracelet is amazing (and great combo)! Where did you get it? I looked at the Vollmer Watches site and all of their bracelets say straight end links.


Thanks! Check www.aristo-online.de


----------



## eblackmo

I got my contract renewed and these were discounted so.......


----------



## eblackmo

Oblongata said:


> Hoping to order a NOMOS Orion in due time. Really on the fence since I haven't seen it in person and its going to be the single biggest purchase of my life as someone in their mid twenties.
> 
> I see many people here saying that they miss the carrier. *May I suggest you to send your watches to your workplace? I live in an apartment and I'm at work during the daytime, so theres no one that can accept a package.*


Australia post introduced a thing called a parcel locker. Which is free to use. Basically I list the parcel locker (it has an address) as my delivery address then when it arrives I get an sms and email. Telling me it's ready for pickup then I have 3 days to collect from the locker after which I have to collect it over the counter. The lockers are available 24/7 it's the best thing ever. Of course if you don't live in aus it probably doesn't help. 

If the courier won't deliver to the locker (some don't) then I ask them to hold it and then collect it. Where I work doesn't accept deliveries. It's much easier than the courier missing the delivery it adds another day to the wait time. :-O


----------



## yoginasser

eblackmo said:


> I got my contract renewed and these were discounted so.......
> 
> View attachment 8232610


inauspicious name for someone who may go diving with it. perhaps sparkle star would have made more sense?


----------



## wtma

I just received a custom canvas strap I ordered a week ago from KRST Strap. Funny that I don't have the watch to match it with (yet). Also arrived about 2 weeks ago is a so far unworn copper buckle from Trandafilov. Guess I need to go on a hunt for a bronze watch.


----------



## Emrejagger

just received the snkl03 today. Changed the bracelet to this low quality, cheap band for now. Will order a dark brown leather strap for it and mod the dial. For now though I'll enjoy it like this.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> I wanted a chronograph that had sub-dials that did not partially cover any numbers. Found this on eBay. I just finished a successful return so the $ was starting to heat-up my pocket. I now need a bigger box for my Wegner & VSA collection.
> 
> Sellers pic
> 
> View attachment 8207810


This is my second Wenger from eBay seller wfn2. Like the first, it looks brand-new and packaged correctly. The seller states that the Wegner 3 year warranty is included. I'll put it thorough it's motions tonight.


----------



## eblackmo

yoginasser said:


> inauspicious name for someone who may go diving with it. perhaps sparkle star would have made more sense?


The only diving I do is of the desk variety........which is precisely why I need 500m water resistance and a helium release valve.


----------



## Level.5x

Finally ordered this one...i posted a poll in the Seiko forum a month or two ago on which Urushi dial was the forum favorite. Well Chino Watch just got the SARW013s in stock and I went for it!










Cant freakin wait! After the successful Alpinist order through Chino, i feel good about this one.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## how2collect

Can't wait for it to arrive from Belarus!


----------



## jorgeledesma

Thanks i'll check them out.


----------



## jdelcue

Just received. 

















..._this is an adventure_. ;-)


----------



## Prdrers

Also just received...


----------



## jdelcue

Must be my lucky day.. two incoming watches arriving on the same afternoon...
Separate carriers, separate departure countries, same origins.. same new owner. b-)

























Just waiting on these two straps to arrive, then my 5-watch setup is complete (for now :-d)...

18mm 'Kappa Sigma' NATO for the Sekonda 2209.








20mm 'Dutch' NATO for the Timex Weekender.


----------



## Agent Sands

I have two Commanders on the way. The Lew & Huey Orthos Commander (black, no date) should be mine soon.

I also picked up a NOS Mido Commander on eBay:


----------



## Jball1125

It has arrived. Lume shot cuz I luv it


----------



## cmann_97

Just came today
Glycine Combat 6 blue 43mm









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Barn0081

Arrived this morning...Casio Manaslu ProTrek PRX-8163YT-1JR.


----------



## mannal

My second B&R Bands velcro strap arrived today. My first one has a permanent home on my Hamilton Khaki mechanical. This guy goes to the King.


----------



## Perdendosi

Holy crap, I just bought this:










A preowned "Electric Blue" Seamaster 2255.80. The first watch I paid more than four figures for. My first Omega. My first chronometer. A stunning dial, with great lume, 300m WR and great case dimensions. But I think it's gonna look awesome when I'm wearing shorts and a T-shirt, or a polo sitting at a bar next to the beach (Hawaii trip coming up), or for jeans and button down, or even dress pants and a tie at work.

Maybe, down the line, I'll replace the bezel with one from the "Bond" Seamasters, but I'll just have to see.

But, gulp... I've got to purge 4 watches from my watch box to offset the cost before next month's credit card bill is due!


----------



## blowfish89

Perdendosi said:


> Holy crap, I just bought this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A preowned "Electric Blue" Seamaster 2255.80. The first watch I paid more than four figures for. My first Omega. My first chronometer. A stunning dial, with great lume, 300m WR and great case dimensions. But I think it's gonna look awesome when I'm wearing shorts and a T-shirt, or a polo sitting at a bar next to the beach (Hawaii trip coming up), or for jeans and button down, or even dress pants and a tie at work.
> 
> Maybe, down the line, I'll replace the bezel with one from the "Bond" Seamasters, but I'll just have to see.
> 
> But, gulp... I've got to purge 4 watches from my watch box to offset the cost before next month's credit card bill is due!


Congratulations!


----------



## Wizkid

Embarrassed to say but it is a NIXON tide watch.


----------



## TKMikey

My newest acquisition.


----------



## jajola

Ordered this on Kickstarter a while ago, the Pancor classic. Excited to say they're finally shipping out! Can't wait.


----------



## Progress

I too have for the first time ventured over the four-figure limit and have a Damasko DA46 en route from Watchmann. Should arrive by the time I get back from work this Tuesday. Mine will look like this but with the 0-55 dial. This is the first incoming of the year and I'm really excited!


----------



## whoa

Progress said:


> I too have for the first time ventured over the four-figure limit and have a Damasko DA46 en route from Watchmann. Should arrive by the time I get back from work this Tuesday. Mine will look like this but with the 0-55 dial. This is the first incoming of the year and I'm really excited!
> View attachment 8271994


I'm sure you'll love it! Damasko is very cool! Loving my da36

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## FloridaPhil941

I bought this on an impulse and picked it up from my mailbox today. I made a stupidly low offer on eBay and, to my surprise it was accepted by the seller. Pristine condition Christoper Ward C11 MSL automatic- originally purchased in September 2015 so I still have over 4 years warranty left on it! It looks SO good IRL - the coated sapphire crystal is very nice. Very pleased.


----------



## Saxman8845

Just pulled the trigger on this Squale 1521 Blue. Been saving for awhile and the wife saw me checking it out online (again). She gave me permission to order without me even asking!










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## GuessWho

Won this in an auction, 40 year old Seiko quartz


----------



## Jtragic

Progress said:


> I too have for the first time ventured over the four-figure limit and have a Damasko DA46 en route from Watchmann. Should arrive by the time I get back from work this Tuesday. Mine will look like this but with the 0-55 dial. This is the first incoming of the year and I'm really excited!
> View attachment 8271994


im confused, isnt over a four figure limit $10k plus? nice watch btw

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Progress

Jtragic said:


> im confused, isnt over a four figure limit $10k plus? nice watch btw
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


You, sir are correct. First purchase above $1k.


----------



## Level.5x

Took advantage of the Panatime sale and bought a few shell cordovans by Rios and a brushed deployant buckle from Panatime...seemed like such a good deal for shell cordovan($45) after 25% off. And $22 for a deployant buckle. I guess if the quality is up there with a recent Fluco Shell Cordovan and Hadley-Roma Shell Cordovan strap I've gotten off Amazon, I will be happy. Pictures looked good!

































UPDATE: My purchase from Chino Watch on the SARW013 arrived in Atlanta, GA yesterday according to USPS but the last scan says *"Your item has been tendered to a military agent in NORTH METRO, GA 30026 on May 30, 2016 at 6:11 pm. *Have no idea what this is about since I'm not in the military or reside on a military base. Hoping the package just got scanned incorrectly and will be out for delivery tomorrow morning....fingers crossed.


----------



## garf666

Just received my Bulova Accuswiss Manchester United Watch from Upscale Time. Shipped very promptly and well packed.
The downside is that it did not come in the correct Manchester United presentation box. I suspect it was a display model.

Am a bit underwhelmed by the watch. The Manchester United club badge on the face really does not stand out at all. I will keep it and hope it grows on me.
Still a decent purchase for the price I paid.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Except without the date window.


----------



## Gazza74

garf666 said:


> Just received my Bulova Accuswiss Manchester United Watch from Upscale Time. Shipped very promptly and well packed.
> The downside is that it did not come in the correct Manchester United presentation box. I suspect it was a display model.
> 
> Am a bit underwhelmed by the watch. The Manchester United club badge on the face really does not stand out at all. I will keep it and hope it grows on me.
> Still a decent purchase for the price I paid.
> View attachment 8283178


If you're underwhelmed why keep the watch? Price shouldn't factor into it, unless you can flip for a profit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DSlocum

Just arrived. Impulse buy from eVine during their 30% off sale.




























Probably be my WRUW for tomorrow and I'll get better pics


----------



## ScootingCat

W93H-1AV from Target's Memorial Day sale ($11.05), incoming for favorite grandson's upcoming 9th birthday.


----------



## how2collect

Seiko SRP703K1


----------



## petercam

Just bought this from ebay .... it's running a bit fast (10 secs/hour) but with a bit of tuning, I have it down to 1 sec/hour.


----------



## Level.5x

Eagle has landed. SARW013 is in hand and has all the WOW factor I was hoping for. Fit is absolutely perfect. Case finishing very polished and shiny. Literally everything but the strap shows your reflection in it including the rich, rich, rich black dial. It is sooo shiny. Tried taking pics but its really hard. Yet Im still a little nervous to truly tighten the strap...going to keep staring at it all night until theres absolutely nothing I dont like. Just the most Ive spent on a watch, thats all. So far so good...























































Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation

Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic Silver 44mm H32715151



















Photos from the Internet


----------



## mullaissak

so here is what i hope fully will get in one Month from now with love from Japan(thanks to Higuchi San)
Seiko SBDN026







and from Poland these two Brothers The New Vratislavia Chronos:


----------



## the5rivers

Just got the nato on this. Great watch.










And got this one too a few weeks ago but forgot to post it!










EDIT: I'm on a roll now! Found a few more.





































Sorry for the long post but I had forgot about these and meant to post them earlier!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## the5rivers

garf666 said:


> Just received my Bulova Accuswiss Manchester United Watch from Upscale Time. Shipped very promptly and well packed.
> The downside is that it did not come in the correct Manchester United presentation box. I suspect it was a display model.
> 
> Am a bit underwhelmed by the watch. The Manchester United club badge on the face really does not stand out at all. I will keep it and hope it grows on me.
> Still a decent purchase for the price I paid.


Sorry you feel that way. I have this same watch except the player issue one and it's one of my favorites! Great presence, well built and I love the look. I didn't get the MUFC presentation box either and I ordered it from the UK so don't fret. The watch is the keeper, not the box. Check out my thread in the Bulova section to see more pics if you're so inclined.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## garf666

the5rivers said:


> Sorry you feel that way. I have this same watch except the player issue one and it's one of my favorites! Great presence, well built and I love the look. I didn't get the MUFC presentation box either and I ordered it from the UK so don't fret. The watch is the keeper, not the box. Check out my thread in the Bulova section to see more pics if you're so inclined.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Maybe the club badge stands out more in red than blue. In most lights the badge is practically invisible.
Happy with the strap and clasp. Think the "Accu Swiss" logo spoils the face a bit. just looks out of place.

As I said I will keep it and hope it grows on me. Cannot complain having paid $362 for it and another 20 bucks to get it sent out to Dubai.


----------



## SteamJ

These arrived yesterday. Loving both.


















Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Strike151

Hamilton Mechanical. Wanted one for over a year, got it for a GREAT price! Can't wait to get it on the wrist :-!


----------



## Thib1903

Just arrived from Singapour : 








My first diver !
Love her !


----------



## ChiefWahoo

I don't care what they cost. These are worth it. I'd happily buy one if they were larger. That dial is perfection! Congrats!



Jonesin4Watches said:


> Eagle has landed. SARW013 is in hand and has all the WOW factor I was hoping for. Fit is absolutely perfect. Case finishing very polished and shiny. Literally everything but the strap shows your reflection in it including the rich, rich, rich black dial. It is sooo shiny. Tried taking pics but its really hard. Yet Im still a little nervous to truly tighten the strap...going to keep staring at it all night until theres absolutely nothing I dont like. Just the most Ive spent on a watch, thats all. So far so good...


----------



## ChiefWahoo

I've decided I'm bringing sexy back, you guys!
No, not my hot personality or fashion. That's what I call my old Jazzmaster square. 

I'm going for the record for buying back one's old watches.


----------



## SteamJ

ChiefWahoo said:


> I've decided I'm bringing sexy back, you guys!
> No, not my hot personality or fashion. That's what I call my old Jazzmaster square.
> 
> I'm going for the record for buying back one's old watches.


Good choice for a re-buy at least! I've only re-bought 1 watch but it was a different color. The only true re-buy I intend is to get a Doxa SUB 1500T Pro. I had one and never should have sold it.


----------



## Scott6739

I've been wanting a SKX009 for a long time. It seems that every time I was about to pick one up, something else came along. Well, I finally have one on the way

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Jason Lewellen

Showed up today...Zelos DLC Abyss and the first Zelos Eagle (Orange) to hit the market!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saxman8845

ChiefWahoo said:


> I've decided I'm bringing sexy back, you guys!
> No, not my hot personality or fashion. That's what I call my old Jazzmaster square.
> 
> I'm going for the record for buying back one's old watches.


Great looking watch. I love my Jazzmaster but I had no idea that they made a square one.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal

*Compadre 8012G*
Sea-Gull ST-1700A hand-wind


----------



## ninzeo

HoustonReal said:


> *Compadre 8012G*
> Sea-Gull ST-1700A hand-wind
> 
> View attachment 8305898


Interested in your opinion when it comes in. Looks like a nice Max Bill cloned design. I am very anxious about the case though. More often than not it is a cheapish alloy or something far off from solid stainless steel with these cheap mushrooms. Looks are good though!


----------



## ChiefWahoo

SteamJ said:


> Good choice for a re-buy at least! I've only re-bought 1 watch but it was a different color. The only true re-buy I intend is to get a Doxa SUB 1500T Pro. I had one and never should have sold it.


Oh, I've bought the same model of a watch a dozen times. I meant I actually bought the exact same watch back from the person I sold it to. I think this is number three. At least. Four if you count an unhappy customer. LOL. I had several others buy-backs lined up but we missed on timing, etc.
I'm not only an obnoxious flipper, I'm a regretful one, too.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## stiggity

This doesn't quite count but I'm stashing cash for an apple watch 2 Hermes possibly as the work emails come in at all hours and would be nice to see emails when they come there and not have to be wedded to my phone


----------



## HoustonReal

ninzeo said:


> Interested in your opinion when it comes in. Looks like a nice Max Bill cloned design. I am very anxious about the case though. More often than not it is a cheapish alloy or something far off from solid stainless steel with these cheap mushrooms. Looks are good though!


All stainless case. I think it basically uses the same case as the very similar Rodina ST17, except it doesn't have a full display back. Notice the 5-screw back and the same crystal.


----------



## Hughes.

Been hankering for a vintage cushion/tonneau chrono for a while, and this caught my eye at a bargain bucket price. I haven't had a Sekonda since the first 3-dial chrono I bought in the early 90s, so this will be a nostalgia trip in more ways than one.

Not my pic, btw.


----------



## 315jessie

Last week's delivery the case is missing 3 other deep blue


----------



## ARMADUK

I dont wanna jinx anything but super rare find should be here in a couple of days, I am overpaying on all possible charges and dollar cost more than before but to hell with it, its my holy grail watch! Well, comparing to Rolly its peanuts but for me its exactly what I was looking for for last half of a year or so.










I just hope its a good piece


----------



## james.fort

Have an incoming Seiko SNDA57. Have been looking for a SNDA65 at a fair price (Black PVD) but found this at a steal.


----------



## EL_GEEk

It has been a while since I post here. Thank to the "Heads Up..." thread I have this funky flieger incoming. I was looking for a pop of color for the summer and instead of a typical diver (which I have plenty) decided to go with this.

Pic borrowed from the interwebs


----------



## City74

Just ordered this setup.....Got the watch, brown strap (3rd in pic)








View attachment 8311466


----------



## ChiefWahoo

This orange Zulu Diver strap arrived from the Amazon. The Obris straps are sold out so I thought I'd try something different. Pretty flexible right out of the box. It's for a project watch I have incoming, but I thought I'd see how it looked on the Prometheus while I'm taking pictures to sell that one.
That's a lot of orange.


----------



## Level.5x

My Panatime Memorial Day order came in and Im happy with the straps. All 3 are Rios 1931 Shell Cordovan straps and for $50 each, they look like a great value. However, I personally dont find the Panatime deployant buckle to be in the ballpark of my Fluco and Hadley Roma buckles. If you look at the photo below theres way too much play in the mechanism. And they arent easy to depress. Fluco uses the same style but executed way better imho and deserving of the marginally higher price. It seems like a very sturdy buckle and wont come undone but for the ease of use and more comfortable pushers, H-R does it best. Straps are great but think im returning this buckle.























































Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver

See how I make out with this 









Thinking this might pair nicely with it









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OvrSteer

A few straps, but really I just broke my internet-order watch drought (over 6 months...)

Japanese import SRP781K1 Mt. Fuji World Heritage Site Limited Edition (unnumbered.) One of 3 models in the blue and white color scheme with guilloche dial and special case back. Will likely swap the strap, though.









(not my pic)


----------



## infinitesd

All this under 20 delivered from the US to the UK. It ticks so many boxes. Awesome watch.


----------



## goody2141

OvrSteer said:


> A few straps, but really I just broke my internet-order watch drought (over 6 months...)
> 
> Japanese import SRP781K1 Mt. Fuji World Heritage Site Limited Edition (unnumbered.) One of 3 models in the blue and white color scheme with guilloche dial and special case back. Will likely swap the strap, though.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=8315930&d=1464928095"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> (not my pic)


Looking forward to you receiving and posting pics. Saw this a while back and really liked the color combo. I love the old Rally Divers, and the most recent ones slightly missed the mark, but this one looks good.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

I just received two Panatime Galaxy straps that I bought on sale and installed the black one (I also bought a blue one) on my Wenger Swiss Military Roadster 850791. I really like the look. The white sides blend well with the white stitching and I think that together they make the white on the dial and bezel pop.

The watch on its stock strap. It is a quality strap and very comfortable, with a signed buckle.









But I think this combo really makes the watch stand out. I'll likely use the old strap on another 22mm lug width watch because it is a very nice strap, especially considering the price I paid for the watch ($99 at Costco).








​


----------



## Itubij

Three ultra affordables for three my boys...casio MTF-E001, Casio AMW 320R and Casio MRW-200H (bought as part of the package for the other two)..


----------



## DSlocum

infinitesd said:


> All this under 20 delivered from the US to the UK. It ticks so many boxes. Awesome watch.


YES! Finally, I don't feel so alone...










On a side note, the inner child in me is dancing. This $19.47 Nergasm just arrived, sale at Target online, of all places.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Probably the highest-end watch I've bought to date, and I got it brand new for a song.

(photos blatantly borrowed from Oceanic Time)


----------



## Quicksilver

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Probably the highest-end watch I've bought to date, and I got it brand new for a song.
> 
> (photos blatantly borrowed from Oceanic Time)


Beautiful. I would buy that on bracelet in a minute of it was priced well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpc001

EL_GEEk said:


> It has been a while since I post here. Thank to the "Heads Up..." thread I have this funky flieger incoming. I was looking for a pop of color for the summer and instead of a typical diver (which I have plenty) decided to go with this.
> 
> Pic borrowed from the interwebs
> 
> View attachment 8310578


Good taste. Just got the same watch. But I'm being stymied in sizing it by two reluctant screws. Several came out easily, but I'm having problems with the last two. I think I have to visit a professional tomorrow to see if they can get the last link out.

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Probably the highest-end watch I've bought to date, and I got it brand new for a song.
> 
> (photos blatantly borrowed from Oceanic Time)


Awesome piece! Congrats!


----------



## EL_GEEk

kpc001 said:


> Good taste. Just got the same watch. But I'm being stymied in sizing it by two reluctant screws. Several came out easily, but I'm having problems with the last two. I think I have to visit a professional tomorrow to see if they can get the last link out.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


Good to know. How is the yellow hue?

"Life is too short, but all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @EL_GEEK


----------



## jdelcue

The strap is in..

















Just waiting on a Hirsch black calf in the mail now..


----------



## wtma

Just received this.


----------



## Strmwatch

wtma said:


> Just received this.


What exactly is "this"? A wall clock? Or a new watch face?


----------



## infinitesd

DSlocum said:


> infinitesd said:
> 
> 
> 
> All this under 20 delivered from the US to the UK. It ticks so many boxes. Awesome watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES! Finally, I don't feel so alone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, the inner child in me is dancing. This $19.47 Nergasm just arrived, sale at Target online, of all places.
Click to expand...

Let's see if more people snag it before they go out of stock.

This Zippo looks and feels like a lot more than £/$20.

I'm currently looking at reducing the qty of watches I have and going for quality. Either way this one makes the cut.


----------



## PeterTheFish

millenbop said:


> There is an entire forum for straps here on wus: Straps & Bracelets
> 
> Check the stickies to start with.


m


----------



## DSlocum

infinitesd said:


> Let's see if more people snag it before they go out of stock.
> 
> This Zippo looks and feels like a lot more than £/$20.
> 
> I'm currently looking at reducing the qty of watches I have and going for quality. Either way this one makes the cut.


I bought mine about 6 months ago, and yours is the only other one I have seen. I agree, it is a very solid build for a quartz. Well worth the cost.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

New strap for my newly returned watch.

I was searching for the Hirsch Rivetta. Somehow I accidentally ordered a Hadley Roma. No wonder if was cheaper than the other places. It's okay. Not in love, yet. Slightly darker than the Hirsch tan, so it's a strange, ugly color. LOL I'm hoping it bends better after some time strapped to a bottle.









Also, I desperately need a new 22mm deployant clasp. This one from Panatime is SO thick and bulky. The buttons are huge and have sharp-ish edges, and it could hold a 6mm strap. Just too big. I have had some great sleek ones, but they were OEM and went out with the watch. None of them were 22, though.

Anyone have a 22mm deployant they'd recommend? Needs to be thin. Thanks!

(Yes, I know my strap is short. No one makes this diagonal style in XL anymore, and it was only the darker brown.)


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

ChiefWahoo said:


> Also, I desperately need a new 22mm deployant clasp. This one from Panatime is SO thick and bulky. The buttons are huge and have sharp-ish edges, and it could hold a 6mm strap. Just too big. I have had some great sleek ones, but they were OEM and went out with the watch. None of them were 22, though.
> 
> Anyone have a 22mm deployant they'd recommend? Needs to be thin. Thanks!
> View attachment 8336506


What about one of these? It has the added advantage of putting the stud point for the strap hole about a half inch further along the strap than a standard butterly, in essence making the strap about a half inch bigger. Might kill 2 birds with 1 stone for you :

Butterfly clasp RiBFS-202 stainless steel 22mm screwed for leather watch bands


----------



## mullaissak

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Probably the highest-end watch I've bought to date, and I got it brand new for a song.
> 
> (photos blatantly borrowed from Oceanic Time)


Congrats !! Wear it in good health


----------



## ndw6

ChiefWahoo said:


> New strap for my newly returned watch.
> 
> I was searching for the Hirsch Rivetta. Somehow I accidentally ordered a Hadley Roma. No wonder if was cheaper than the other places. It's okay. Not in love, yet. Slightly darker than the Hirsch tan, so it's a strange, ugly color. LOL I'm hoping it bends better after some time strapped to a bottle.
> 
> View attachment 8336418
> 
> 
> Also, I desperately need a new 22mm deployant clasp. This one from Panatime is SO thick and bulky. The buttons are huge and have sharp-ish edges, and it could hold a 6mm strap. Just too big. I have had some great sleek ones, but they were OEM and went out with the watch. None of them were 22, though.
> 
> Anyone have a 22mm deployant they'd recommend? Needs to be thin. Thanks!
> 
> (Yes, I know my strap is short. No one makes this diagonal style in XL anymore, and it was only the darker brown.)
> 
> View attachment 8336506


My favourite deployment would be Stowa, Steinhart makes another.


----------



## wtma

ChiefWahoo said:


> Anyone have a 22mm deployant they'd recommend? Needs to be thin. Thanks!


I have one butterfly clasp that comes from ebay (cheap Chinese clasp) and two from Hadley Roma that were about $20 more expensive. I say they are worth the price difference, better finished that unlike the Chinese one, there's no sharp edges that stick to my wrist, very comfy. They are also a couple of milimeters smaller in overall size.

https://www.globalwatchband.com/push-button-deployment-clasp-high-polish-stainless-steel.html


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Thank you all for the clasp recommendations!


----------



## Quicksilver

Time to find some straps 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goody2141

Quicksilver said:


> Time to find some straps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. You have a ton of straps, are they all 22mm?


----------



## goody2141

ChiefWahoo said:


> New strap for my newly returned watch.
> 
> I was searching for the Hirsch Rivetta. Somehow I accidentally ordered a Hadley Roma. No wonder if was cheaper than the other places. It's okay. Not in love, yet. Slightly darker than the Hirsch tan, so it's a strange, ugly color. LOL I'm hoping it bends better after some time strapped to a bottle.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=8336418&d=1465097037"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> Also, I desperately need a new 22mm deployant clasp. This one from Panatime is SO thick and bulky. The buttons are huge and have sharp-ish edges, and it could hold a 6mm strap. Just too big. I have had some great sleek ones, but they were OEM and went out with the watch. None of them were 22, though.
> 
> Anyone have a 22mm deployant they'd recommend? Needs to be thin. Thanks!
> 
> (Yes, I know my strap is short. No one makes this diagonal style in XL anymore, and it was only the darker brown.)
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=8336506&d=1465097317"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


While pricey, the B and R Bands straps would look great. Check out their Classic Vintage straps and Classic Vintage Coco straps. I don't normally like Crocodile straps, but they make one that looks pretty damn good

Or I would highly recommend Vladislav on etsy. He takes special orders or you can buy what he already has made. Best straps I have owned thus far and very reasonably priced.

http://etsy.me/1sZJYbX


----------



## pantagruel

Tissot PR 516 GL coming my way. Great deal on Jomashop.


----------



## Quicksilver

goody2141 said:


> Nice. You have a ton of straps, are they all 22mm?


I do have a lot of 22mm leather but this one takes 20mm 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks

Not really an affordable, but I've been eyeing a white dialed Stratoliner for some time. However, I would only come across models with the white strap. By chance I found this exact model and had to pull the trigger. I had to sell some pieces to fund it, but I think it'll be worth it. I'm not sure if I should keep it on a bracelet or put it on a strap. It should be here tomorrow and the bracelet for my Oris Divers Sixty-Five should be in Tuesday or Wednesday. I had to wait close to two months for Oris to produce new bracelets since they got swamped with orders.








(eBay)








(acejewelers.com)


----------



## the5rivers

Just got this bad boy










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk

Quicksilver said:


> Time to find some straps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude, really? I mean, we practically have the same collection ? Nice pick up. It's a solid watch. I'm not a bracelet guy, but I love wearing mine on bracelet.

I haven't been able to find a nice strap that fits it nicely.










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## flying.fish

Feeling pilot these days. Up in the air flying to me now.









Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## cmann_97

Just in today!









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## noodlenoggin

I haven't logged on here in quite a while. Then again, I haven't bought a new watch in quite a while. So I was excited when I got my usual (watch builder that'll get redacted) email and they had this 44mm, hand-winding Scooby-Doo on sale for $63 for Father's Day, and my wife actually pulled the trigger for me! I've wanted one of these since I first saw them.









_(Photo from the watch-builder's website and edited by me to conform to forum rules)_


----------



## City74

Well I finally bought a Mido. Found a price on this one I couldn't resist. Guess it's time to see what all the talk about this brand is about


----------



## M111

Being held for pickup at UPS right now. I'm going to get it on my lunch. I'm very excited as it will be my first automatic chronograph. I don't know much abut Revue Thommen, but I got it at a deal I couldn't pass up.


----------



## T-Spoon

Casio Edifice ef503d, the black dial variant, couple of straps from panatime and a black 333 bezel for my amphibia.


----------



## Scott6739

I finally got it. I took it off the jubilee bracelet and wearing it on a navy NATO.

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## cmann_97

Just in....
Certina DS2 chronograph









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft

I got a pretty good deal on these from the Bay.


----------



## GUTuna

My first try with a Royal Orient. WE0021EG. The sterling silver case intrigued me.


----------



## jb1030

I just got the exact same setup. Super excited to wear it this weekend!


----------



## City74

Well I got the Mido.....and disappointed. The rubber strap basically cannot be sized without actually cutting off some of the strap to make it work. That's ridiculous. So back it goes and my quest for a black chrono continues


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

City74 said:


> Well I got the Mido.....and disappointed. The rubber strap basically cannot be sized without actually cutting off some of the strap to make it work. That's ridiculous. So back it goes and my quest for a black chrono continues


Doesn't bother me. Would you be interested in onselling it?


----------



## arsenic

City74 said:


> Well I got the Mido.....and disappointed. The rubber strap basically cannot be sized without actually cutting off some of the strap to make it work. That's ridiculous. So back it goes and my quest for a black chrono continues


That's how you size every rubber strap with a flip lock or domed shape deployant in the history of forever.


----------



## City74

arsenic said:


> That's how you size every rubber strap with a flip lock or domed shape deployant in the history of forever.


I haven't had this sorta strap so didn't know that. Ehhhh, it bothers my OCD to cut a strap. I would always be thinking under the clasp is a mess lol


----------



## City74

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Doesn't bother me. Would you be interested in onselling it?


I'm actually returning it and picking up a Certina that was the other watch I was interested in. It has the "normal" rubber strap lol









Gonna go with this watch in either red, green or yellow highlight color


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

City74 said:


> I'm actually returning it and picking up a Certina that was the other watch I was interested in. It has the "normal" rubber strap lol


Could you possibly advise via PM where you purchased the Mido from and for how much? I might approach them directly - the rubber band is a non-issue as it would go straight onto a leather strap anyway.


----------



## Jeep99dad

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Probably the highest-end watch I've bought to date, and I got it brand new for a song.
> 
> (photos blatantly borrowed from Oceanic Time)


That one looks awesome. 
Where did you get it from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Jeep99dad said:


> That one looks awesome.
> Where did you get it from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Touch of Modern


----------



## wtma

Not in the mail yet, but I already pulled the trigger. So excited! Financially it's quite a stretch for me so this is gonna be my last watch purchase this year, promise ...









... but maybe not


----------



## excelerater

mailman just dropped off the beauty,specs are way up there for a watch of this price..


----------



## EL_GEEk

The Fortis arrived. Great, solid piece. perfect summer watch. I'm not a big bracelet guy so I switched it to a leather shNATO strap.

Bad phone pic








Better shots


----------



## cairoanan

excelerater said:


> mailman just dropped off the beauty,specs are way up there for a watch of this price..


Is that the matte orange? I've been eyeing it but haven't found real world pics. How would you describe its "orangeness" relative to an OM for ex?


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

EL_GEEk said:


> View attachment 8399738


I don't like NATO straps but that colour combination is gorgeous.


----------



## EL_GEEk

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I don't like NATO straps but that colour combination is gorgeous.


Thanks man. I'm really enjoying it. The watch way better in person than any pic out there on the interwebs.

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @EL_GEEK


----------



## excelerater

cairoanan said:


> Is that the matte orange? I've been eyeing it but haven't found real world pics. How would you describe its "orangeness" relative to an OM for ex?


everyone who has seen it likes it,I think its pretty slick myself..Normally I wear a blue Longines but these little gems are really nice
Not sure what your question is however,whats an OM ?

Orange is a TN color so it was a natural choice for me


----------



## cairoanan

excelerater said:


> everyone who has seen it likes it,I think its pretty slick myself..Normally I wear a blue Longines but these little gems are really nice
> Not sure what your question is however,whats an OM ?
> 
> Orange is a TN color so it was a natural choice for me


Orange monster.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

I just received my blue Havok Racer Chronograph today. I had forgotten that I bought it as a preorder and was not sure that I would like it when it arrived. However, it is a pretty nice watch and is already beginning to grow on me. The watch itself appears well finished. The blue dial has a sunburst effect and it a nice dark blue. The watch is 42mm not incuding the crown, so it wears larger than my green Helgray Silverstone, which is 40mm. I like the movement better than the Helgray because not only does it have a seconds hand, which the Helgray does not, but it has a sweeping seconds hand with the six o'clock subdial being for the chronograph seconds (and nine o'clock for minutes), which I would hardly ever use. The watch was easy and straightforward to set. The included watch strap appears to be of quality leather and is quite comfortable right away. Here are some pictures of it on the wrist and beside my Helgray Silverstone.





























​


----------



## SteamJ

EL_GEEk said:


> The Fortis arrived. Great, solid piece. perfect summer watch. I'm not a big bracelet guy so I switched it to a leather shNATO strap.
> 
> Bad phone pic
> View attachment 8399722
> 
> 
> Better shots
> View attachment 8399730
> 
> 
> View attachment 8399738


Wow, amazing combo, Marcos!


----------



## SteamJ

Though I'm very much on a watch buying hiatus, I could not resist snagging this one. I've been looking for a Vostok 1967 reissue on the bracelet for a couple of years. These are far cry from the typical Vostoks you can get everywhere. I owned one on a rubber strap but sold it because I really wanted the bracelet version and the quality is outstanding.


Only 1967 of them were made as a 40th anniversary edition and they were all hand assembled in Russia with far higher quality materials. There's no plated brass here, as these were all solid stainless steel assembled by a master watchmaker in Russia. They are exceedingly rare and I am so happy to have this one shipping on Monday from the great Ric Capucho.


----------



## wtma

SteamJ said:


> Though I'm very much on a watch buying hiatus, I could not resist snagging this one. I've been looking for a Vostok 1967 reissue on the bracelet for a couple of years. These are far cry from the typical Vostoks you can get everywhere. I owned one on a rubber strap but sold it because I really wanted the bracelet version and the quality is outstanding.
> 
> 
> Only 1967 of them were made as a 40th anniversary edition and they were all hand assembled in Russia with far higher quality materials. There's no plated brass here, as these were all solid stainless steel assembled by a master watchmaker in Russia. They are exceedingly rare and I am so happy to have this one shipping on Monday from the great Ric Capucho.


Damn, so you managed to sneak this one up. I saw Ric's post in the sales forum the other day and can't help but drooling. At the moment I'm kinda sort of fund since I just bought the watch of my dream. Anyway, congrats on the purchase, wear it in good health and wealth. Glad it went to a fellow WUS.


----------



## efauser

Kemmner Bauhaus LE


----------



## MEzz

congrats, very nice piece. I have the rubber non numerals version, and was looking to add this version to my collection. Missed Ric's posting! I f you ever decide that it's the wrong watch for you...I call dibbs!


SteamJ said:


> Though I'm very much on a watch buying hiatus, I could not resist snagging this one. I've been looking for a Vostok 1967 reissue on the bracelet for a couple of years. These are far cry from the typical Vostoks you can get everywhere. I owned one on a rubber strap but sold it because I really wanted the bracelet version and the quality is outstanding.
> 
> 
> Only 1967 of them were made as a 40th anniversary edition and they were all hand assembled in Russia with far higher quality materials. There's no plated brass here, as these were all solid stainless steel assembled by a master watchmaker in Russia. They are exceedingly rare and I am so happy to have this one shipping on Monday from the great Ric Capucho.


----------



## City74

I couldn't resist anymore....the sale price did me in. Should have it in 5-10 working days


----------



## SteamJ

MEzz said:


> congrats, very nice piece. I have the rubber non numerals version, and was looking to add this version to my collection. Missed Ric's posting! I f you ever decide that it's the wrong watch for you...I call dibbs!


Thanks! I'll keep it in mind but I don't think it's going anywhere and, I hate to say it, but dibs was already called via PM.


----------



## Mediocre

My first Sinn is on the way, looking forward to it. Time to start strap shopping


----------



## Unikagen

I HAVE NOTHING COMING IN AND IT IS MAKING ME NERVOUS.


----------



## Gazza74

Negakinu said:


> I HAVE NOTHING COMING IN AND IT IS MAKING ME NERVOUS.


I'm waiting to get notice to pay the balance for 2 separate watches, but I'm itching to get something else in. I'm trying very hard to resist since I will likely also get in on the Vapaus Veli, whenever it launches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazza74

Mediocre said:


> My first Sinn is on the way, looking forward to it. Time to start strap shopping


What did you get?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garf666

Received today from Ashford. Just need to decide whether the Mrs gets it at the start of our UK and France holiday or has to wait until her birthday at the end of it.


----------



## GUTuna

An eBay best offer was surprisingly accepted for this 6106-7680 Advan


----------



## Vicolindo

I'm on watch buying hiatus as well but pre-orders don't count, do they?  









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## City74

Ordered one of these to try out. Should have it in about a week










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robbf213

Very nice


----------



## City74

Well returned the Mido and told them just to give me store credit. Was gonna use it to pick up a Certina chrono until I ran across this....


----------



## ScootingCat

Incoming!


----------



## ToneLoke09

Just received my Casio Edifice EF503D-1AV and paired it with a NATO from CincyStrapWorks. I'm really impressed what Casio put in this $40 watch. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic

Vicolindo said:


> I'm on watch buying hiatus as well but pre-orders don't count, do they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


got the same on preorder

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre

Gazza74 said:


> What did you get?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The dinged up 556 out of the classifieds. I figure, on a good Nato, it will be a great beater, and it will be fun to try different straps on.


----------



## Mediocre

Mediocre said:


> The dinged up 556 out of the classifieds. I figure, on a good Nato, it will be a great beater, and it will be fun to try different straps on.


I now have two straps on the way to quickly replace the black leather when it arrives lol


----------



## Gazza74

Mediocre said:


> I now have two straps on the way to quickly replace the black leather when it arrives lol


I'm waiting for my first Sinn too, also a 556 but the LE from Basel 2016. Can't wait to see your Sinn on the new straps. I got mine on the brown strap, and will wait to see how that is before getting extras.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy

I finally scored a Visitor watch! I lusted for one of these for so long...lol


----------



## mannal

This:









For this (and others):


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Mediocre

Gazza74 said:


> I'm waiting for my first Sinn too, also a 556 but the LE from Basel 2016. Can't wait to see your Sinn on the new straps. I got mine on the brown strap, and will wait to see how that is before getting extras.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice! Looking forward to seeing the LE!

I am talking to Greg Spitz now, considering my first "nice" aftermarket leather strap. I am scared......because I may like it LOL


----------



## Gazza74

Mediocre said:


> Very nice! Looking forward to seeing the LE!
> 
> I am talking to Greg Spitz now, considering my first "nice" aftermarket leather strap. I am scared......because I may like it LOL


Yeah, I definitely think you're going to like it......and start a new addiction 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yoginasser

My first Omega.







A generous gift from my cousin for my birthday. Thanks Malek!


----------



## whoa

yoginasser said:


> My first Omega.
> View attachment 8446658
> 
> A generous gift from my cousin for my birthday. Thanks Malek!


Oh that's nice! What model is this? Size?

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## marc4pt0

Somebody, me, likes micro brands in blue.


----------



## marc4pt0

And then there's my daughter's "micro" watch:


----------



## marc4pt0

Some watch badassery Left to right:

- Mini Mouse by Disney
- Helgray Silverstone
- Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage Chrono first Series
- Lew and Huey Orthos Commander 300


----------



## yoginasser

whoa said:


> Oh that's nice! What model is this? Size?


Thanks! It's the Dynamic lll 5250.50 from the late 90s with a 36.5mm diameter, perfect for my 6.5" wrist. Here's a clip that gives a brief overview of the Dynamic series.


----------



## whoa

yoginasser said:


> Thanks! It's the Dynamic lll 5250.50 from the late 90s with a 36.5mm diameter, perfect for my 6.5" wrist. Here's a clip that gives a brief overview of the Dynamic series.


Very nice! Just to small for my liking! But gorgeous!

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## Alex_B.

A squale 1545 root beer i got from the sales section


----------



## yoginasser

whoa said:


> Very nice! Just to small for my liking! But gorgeous!


I agree that she's a looker. The chrono version is a touch larger (38mm) in case you were interested. I personally prefer the looks of the non-chrono.


----------



## whoa

yoginasser said:


> I agree that she's a looker. The chrono version is a touch larger (38mm) in case you were interested. I personally prefer the looks of the non-chrono.


Yeah I think I'm with you in this! The simplicity here wins! I hav a HMT white pilot about the same size.. Never gets worn! Actually have 2 xD just so many beautiful vintage pieces out there :-\

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## DummySmacks

Got this lightly used Fortis Flieger off the bay. Hopefully, it lands tomorrow along with the leather NATOs I ordered for it.








(eBay)


----------



## Mediocre

Congrats! I think the Fortis flieger is one of the best looking takes on the classic design!


----------



## mechanical mike

I purchased this watch as a present for my brother who has been a big help in planning my bachelor party and such. My wedding is in about 3 weeks. It should be arriving any day now. This will be my brother's first automatic watch and after listening to me go on all the time about a certain brand of watch like a patek or a watch that has a unique movement, he deserves it. I think this is a watch and brand that he will be proud to have.


----------



## Barn0081

So this guy finally showed up today....

Oris Carl Brashear Limited Edition. Number 114

















Another stunner from Oris :-!


----------



## ironborn

Love everything about that watch except for the rather underwhelming WR. Congrats!


----------



## Kubby

I tried one of those Carl Brashear Oris' on, yesterday. Its certainly a beautiful piece. Ah well... perhaps next Summer if there are any left. or maybe preowned? 

Many congratulations.

K.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

Citizen AT9010-52E


----------



## w4tchnut

+ a Sun Diver rubber strap. 
And a geckota strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plot

I've been bad this month.


----------



## Mediocre

Much love for the white dial Halios Tropik!!!


----------



## Vicolindo

Had my eye on this one for a while. Just pre-ordered.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

First Hexa for me... This Osprey is on the way, can't wait to see this blue on my wrist


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> This:
> 
> View attachment 8443418
> 
> 
> For this (and others):
> 
> View attachment 8443450


Forgot my CWC did not have removable spring bars. This guy is headed for my other Hamilton.


----------



## flying.fish

Just received this today









Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## 315jessie

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## GuessWho

Finally about time I got one of these:





















Strela

Also my most expensive purchase, almost double the price of anything else in my collection.


----------



## 315jessie

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan

GuessWho said:


> Finally about time I got one of these:
> View attachment 8485770
> 
> View attachment 8485778
> 
> View attachment 8485786
> 
> Strela
> 
> Also my most expensive purchase, almost double the price of anything else in my collection.


That's gorgeous. Congrats.


----------



## Sam-e




----------



## DMCBanshee

This titanium on the way, I had this one 3 years ago. I need to feel it on the wrist again...


----------



## City74

With the Fathers Day sale going on I couldn't pass up one of these again


----------



## SteamJ

My unicorn has arrived. I'm definitely loving this piece.


----------



## merl

SteamJ said:


> My unicorn has arrived. I'm definitely loving this piece.
> 
> View attachment 8492018
> 
> 
> View attachment 8492026
> 
> 
> View attachment 8492010


Great one m8!


----------



## brandon\

Timex Monaco

I'm not huge fan of the numbers - especially being odd-only and cut-off. I like the version sans numbers, just stick indices better. But these are hard to come by, especially for the price I got it at. I also like that it's not an EXACT copy. And I've become a fan of Timex after getting a Waterbury Red Wing.


----------



## brandon\

Vicolindo said:


> I'm on watch buying hiatus as well but pre-orders don't count, do they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


I haven't preordered the V4, but I've been wearing my V3 the last week or so. They're really sweet watches for the money.


----------



## City74

Got one of these Bonetto 300 rubber straps coming in to fit the Armida and Steinhart I have on the way


----------



## Quicksilver

Happy Fathers Day. This finally arrived and love it. Have a special strap being made for it. Can't wait to get that as well. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan

Ordered a 24mm shark mesh from watchadoo.


----------



## yoginasser

True fact, you can't say Omega without omg.


----------



## flying.fish

Ordered this beauty just now...









Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

HooYa,just got the Tracking #!


----------



## kpjimmy

Incoming!! Visitor came by the office and we talked about "summering" at the Duneshore :-d


----------



## heady91

Have the blue Orthos Commander 300 in the post and I ordered a nice leather strap from Christopher Ward to go with it.



















Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

This should go nicely with my black Damasko









Final got a tracking number after an 8 month pre-order wait! 









Sent from my S7


----------



## thejames1

heady91 said:


> Have the blue Orthos Commander 300 in the post and I ordered a nice leather strap from Christopher Ward to go with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


Nice! Orthos looks very cool.

Sent from my S7


----------



## Quicksilver

Going to try another bronze 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre

This strap just arrived, new to the strap craze.....interested to see where it goes lol


----------



## eggnspoons

Came today $79 bargain









Sent via carrier pigeon from Narnia.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## flying.fish

Bradjhomes said:


>


Looks very nice. Can we see the front please?

Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## montres

Recently I received. For the summer well.
Especially in the new crocodile


----------



## DarkShot

Grail incoming

Stoke level > 9000


----------



## kpjimmy

DarkShot said:


> Grail incoming
> 
> Stoke level > 9000
> 
> View attachment 8519306


OOFF!! Awesome grab! Congrats! That looks amazeballs!


----------



## Grinny456

Delivery by 4:30 tomorrow


----------



## Perdendosi

I've been able to resist for almost 5 days, but couldn't hold out any more.
I don't own any quartz watches, and well, if I'm gonna own one, it might as well be one with a smooth seconds hand.
$90 from World of Watches, plus 15% rebate from BeFrugal, with free shipping and no tax, means that I get a fairly robust (100m WR, screw down crown), field-type watch with a neat quartz movement for less than $80 after the rebate. Seriously, what choice did I have?

(Pic from the web)









(Good thing I did, too. The price at WoW is up to $190!)


----------



## City74

My Armida got here today....overnight free shipping from Hong Kong. WOW!!!!


----------



## Prdrers

Got a 3-ring NATO for my SKX007 on the way from Clockwork Synergy.


----------



## the5rivers

Just got this. Lucky to have it since it's sold out now. Beautiful color!










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

DarkShot said:


> Grail incoming
> 
> Stoke level > 9000
> 
> View attachment 8519306


Love it!


----------



## garf666

Arrived. Very nice watch. A little bit of scratching on the Bezel around 11 O'Clock but barely visible. Will accept that for the price I paid for it.


----------



## jespersb

Just ordered a Seiko SRP789 "Coke" turtle reissue, because what is a summer without a summer beater?


----------



## Quicksilver

Excited for these. 








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## ironborn

Bradjhomes said:


>


That's gorgeous. Please elaborate!


----------



## ironborn

Perdendosi said:


> I've been able to resist for almost 5 days, but couldn't hold out any more.
> I don't own any quartz watches, and well, if I'm gonna own one, it might as well be one with a smooth seconds hand.
> $90 from World of Watches, plus 15% rebate from BeFrugal, with free shipping and no tax, means that I get a fairly robust (100m WR, screw down crown), field-type watch with a neat quartz movement for less than $80 after the rebate. Seriously, what choice did I have?
> 
> (Pic from the web)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Good thing I did, too. The price at WoW is up to $190!)


That sort of deal doesn't qualify for "choice" status, sorry.


----------



## wtma

I'm having these incoming ...


----------



## the_tool_man

When my previous Invicta just stopped working for no reason, I swore I wouldn't get another one. 99% of them aren't to my taste anyway. But I saw this one while on vacation a few weeks ago, and haven't been able to shake the thought of having one. I wasn't sure about the size at first. But on my fat wrist, it looks okay. I'm not a strap guy. So I'll be looking for a bracelet for it.


----------



## DarkShot

It arrived!


----------



## Barn0081

DarkShot said:


> It arrived!


very very nice, look after her |>


----------



## noodlenoggin

The Scooby-Doo that I ordered on June 3  came today!! Shipping from China was 21 days. I'm super-happy with it -- it's heavier than I thought it'd be and really feels substantial. The strap is even nice. I'm totally wearing this to Sam's Club tomorrow. :-d


----------



## DMCBanshee

Fall in love with this one... Can't wait to try on the wrist


----------



## WatchJunky

I just picked this up last night and should be here in a couple of days. I know it's not your traditional Alpina, but I still think it's cool


----------



## brandon\

New bezel and strap for my GW5000. I'd wear it more if it was a little more interesting - i.e. not plain black.


----------



## MEzz

looks great. I have the yellow version , and it makes me smile everytime I wear it. 









the_tool_man said:


> When my previous Invicta just stopped working for no reason, I swore I wouldn't get another one. 99% of them aren't to my taste anyway. But I saw this one while on vacation a few weeks ago, and haven't been able to shake the thought of having one. I wasn't sure about the size at first. But on my fat wrist, it looks okay. I'm not a strap guy. So I'll be looking for a bracelet for it.


----------



## tygrysastyl

Hi all,

Was a bit too quick to pull a eBay trigger on this one. Like everything about it but the quartz movement ;-). Equally I was looking for some simple chronograph in white/black, purely analogue dial as well so no real regrets for money I paid.









PS
Also I felt the urge to spend some money on additions to collection.

Thanks for watching.


----------



## jskibo

Busy weekend, I have two inbound this week.



Fortis Mars 500 Chrono (one of my personal Grails)




Alpina GMT


----------



## jetcash




----------



## Jtragic

After a huge sell-off last year to fund some grails, I've decided I need a new summer beater and am reintroducing a Monster into the family.









Also reintroducing a Vrat into the family as I have this sorta-Tudor Heritage homage on pre-order. Was sad that I sold my green one and since this is supposed to be the last issue for the Heritage I figured why not? Just wish this one was a mecha-quartz.


----------



## kum




----------



## kum

Jtragic said:


> Also reintroducing a Vrat into the family as I have this sorta-Tudor Heritage homage on pre-order. Was sad that I sold my green one and since this is supposed to be the last issue for the Heritage I figured why not? Just wish this one was a mecha-quartz.
> 
> View attachment 8573458


Something like this?


----------



## City74

Got this in. Love the watch but it wears to big for me


----------



## Jeep99dad

DarkShot said:


> It arrived!


Love it! SDR is the one to have.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad

Quicksilver said:


> Excited for these.
> View attachment 8535226
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Looks like Art's work 
Congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad

Im excited about the B28 I have coming in this week. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## kum

ironborn said:


> That's gorgeous. Please elaborate!


link

Or here


----------



## Jtragic

kum said:


> Something like this?
> 
> View attachment 8573754


Just like that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74

Got this from UPS a bit ago and giving it a test run. It's quiet and I secretly like the lights


----------



## marc4pt0

Just got this Steinhart Maxi in the mail about half an hour ago. Instant classic, really digging it


----------



## Quicksilver

Jeep99dad said:


> Looks like Art's work
> Congrats.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Yup it's Arts. Well worth the wait.....as u know.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver

Just arrived. Very Happy. 








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Prdrers

tygrysastyl said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Was a bit too quick to pull a eBay trigger on this one. Like everything about it but the quartz movement ;-). Equally I was looking for some simple chronograph in white/black, purely analogue dial as well so no real regrets for money I paid.
> 
> View attachment 8570298
> 
> 
> PS
> Also I felt the urge to spend some money on additions to collection.
> 
> Thanks for watching.


No shame in that game brother. That's a good looking watch. I came close to buying that one a while back myself.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

So the Alpina finally arrived. Will post some better pics of the watch and possibly a review a bit later, but I just thought I'd post what is definitely the coolest packaging for any watch I've ever bought.


----------



## Prdrers

^^^ Very cool, congrats!


----------



## EL_GEEk

This. Really loving all the details on the dial...


----------



## yoginasser

Oris Pointer Date! Look at all those cool grooves in the bezel! I guess you can't spell orifices without Oris.... wait, that didn't come out right.


----------



## RomeoT

Just got the turtle a couple of hours ago. I was worried about the size, but wears similar to the Blumo.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Thanks for sharing the side-by-side pics. I was worried a turtle would wear too small on me (my 6309 was much too small) but they look similar. Now if only I can get an orange dial for a turtle. . .


----------



## garf666

received 3 straps from Clockwork synergy yesterday. great price thanks to the Heads Up thread. Here's one of them giving my Kontiki Date a more casual look


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Put the Alpina on a Hirsch Carbon


----------



## goody2141

Giving the bracelet version a shot.


----------



## LJ123




----------



## Ukal

Whoop!

My Mercer Brigadier Chrono has just been shipped. Should arrive in the next few days.


----------



## tygrysastyl

Prdrers said:


> No shame in that game brother. That's a good looking watch. I came close to buying that one a while back myself.


Well it is on its way. Should have it this week. I'll update the post once it does.

iPhone using Tapatalk. Word inc.


----------



## stefancole

Orient Mako USA II with the blue dial. Longest wait for a watch I've had.


----------



## Mr Burrows

First post in this thread. And I'm making it a stunner and the most expensive watch I might ever bother with. After import duties it will run me down close to a grand. Oh well.

Sellers pic:


----------



## BigBandito

Fell in love with Halios Delfin stainless. Saved up my money to buy one. By the time I was ready SS was sold out. Ordered PVD in hopes of loving it. Felt Meh with watch on leather strap. Watch looks smaller in PVD IMHO. Needed more impactful strap. Ordered PVD Zulu from Infantry. Now I'm in love.


----------



## cairoanan

Mr Burrows said:


> First post in this thread. And I'm making it a stunner and the most expensive watch I might ever bother with. After import duties it will run me down close to a grand. Oh well.
> 
> Sellers pic:
> 
> View attachment 8597074


Great looking watch. Well done.


----------



## James Haury

I have some watches in the mail a CJIABA(not a Slava the a Chinese company bought the name) diver style watch and maybe another or a strap.Honestly I cant remember.I picked up a CASIO GW-M530A multi band 6 tough solar g shock today .The goodwill moved and I visited the new store.The watch cost me 105 pennies.The link lets you see the watch and there is a review.I should watch it in case I bought a stinkeroo.Nah I didn't.But I got the wrong video.I apolagize the watch looks the same though .


----------



## watch-newbie

MY FIRST OMEGA!

Sorry for the caps but I'm excited. Sure it's just a Quartz but it's still an omega. I sniped this on the auction site with 25 seconds left to go for $112.50. If I sniped it from someone here... #sorrynotsorry

I've just ordered a nice lizard skin strap for it. I may look around on the auction site for a silver coloured dial and may ask my watch maker to buff the gold plate off.

Now I just have to hope that the stupid Canada post strike doesn't happen.


----------



## eblackmo

two more of these watch stands from obris morgan


----------



## tygrysastyl

Hi,

So the watch arrived. Silicon strap, my first, is OK to wear, but I expect it will not be the best in more hot/humid weather. Right now here in UK is absolutely fine. Good quality of steel, comfortable to wear. Cool it has quick release spring bars, can swapped belts from my Moto 360 2. Overall for money I paid I'm happy. Still on a hunt for nice mechanical chronograph ;-)

































Thanks for watching.


----------



## BRad704

This should be delivered today. Trying out a 44mm, not sure if the size will be right, but this is a good way to find out.

And I have 2 black /yellow straps inbound that will be for my Scurfa (with the yellow hands).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prdrers

tygrysastyl said:


> Hi,
> 
> So the watch arrived. Silicon strap, my first, is OK to wear, but I expect it will not be the best in more hot/humid weather. Right now here in UK is absolutely fine. Good quality of steel, comfortable to wear. Cool it has quick release spring bars, can swapped belts from my Moto 360 2. Overall for money I paid I'm happy. Still on a hunt for nice mechanical chronograph ;-)
> 
> Thanks for watching.


That looks good to me. Ppl ccan say what they want, but for the right price Fossil can deliver an excellent watch. I also like how all of their watches come with the quick release spring bars. Nice addition!


----------



## jetcash

Should be here in mid-July!







Image stolen from the forum


----------



## anabuki

next week...


----------



## mannal

*Victorinox Swiss Army Huntsman to go with my VSA watches.*

No Picture out of respect for forum rules.


----------



## cel4145

mannal said:


> *Victorinox Swiss Army Huntsman to go with my VSA watches.*
> 
> No Picture out of respect for forum rules.


Good choice for EDC


----------



## mannal

cel4145 said:


> Good choice for EDC


Thanks but it won't part of my EDC (I have a kit). This is for camping trips with the boys


----------



## petercam

I just took a chance on this Seiko Diamatic from an Indian ebay seller, seems good apart from the non-original strap and wrong crown, but it all works and the face is stunning (pic doesn't do it justice)


----------



## kpjimmy

I fell onto as prey for the Armida sale. Now I get my first brass watch lol.


----------



## Roy Hobbs

In the mail.

Momentum Clearance. 

SHADOW ghost II 41mm.

1M-DV86W1B

> $190.00 with sapphire upgrade on their website. No returns but full warranty.


----------



## Roy Hobbs

SORRY, that is $189.00


----------



## catsteeth

Ordered this today! Got an email, saying they're going to "build it specially for me". Not in stock then. They say a week, so here's hoping.







I don't like fat straps, I've got big wrists and its just looks to much. So I'm looking round for thinner (2-3mm) straps.


----------



## Tanker G1

According to UPS tracking, there will be a delay in delivery of my auto-chrono frenzy from the AZ Fine Time sale last week due to train derailment. :-(









2 Hamiltons and a Mido Multifort on the way...eventually.


----------



## catsteeth

mannal said:


> *Victorinox Swiss Army Huntsman to go with my VSA watches.*
> 
> No Picture out of respect for forum rules.


I'm lost, your Victorinox is not a replica, why can't you post a picture. I've had a look, (just quickly), at the forum rules, and can't see why you can't post a pic.
Please, if I'm prying or being impertinent, I sincerely don't mean it. I'm genuinely interested, and confused.


----------



## mannal

catsteeth said:


> I'm lost, your Victorinox is not a replica, why can't you post a picture. I've had a look, (just quickly), at the forum rules, and can't see why you can't post a pic.
> Please, if I'm prying or being impertinent, I sincerely don't mean it. I'm genuinely interested, and confused.


It's a knife:
https://www.swissarmy.com/us/en/Pro...Medium-Pocket-Knives/Huntsman-Lite/p/1.7915.T


----------



## anabuki

anabuki said:


> next week...
> View attachment 8609170


And...voila'!









































Paul Newman, very handsome guy.;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad

Japan Market iirc skx011 
Borrowed pic









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## catsteeth

mannal said:


> It's a knife:
> https://www.swissarmy.com/us/en/Pro...Medium-Pocket-Knives/Huntsman-Lite/p/1.7915.T


Duh! Haha. That would be it then. 
I completely forgot that what Victorinoxs' main business was.


----------



## kpjimmy

kpjimmy said:


> I fell onto as prey for the Armida sale. Now I get my first brass watch lol.


Holy crap. After July 4 Fedex delivered first thing in the morning! Shipped on Friday July 1 and got it today July 5, from Hong Kong to Texas. For under 300usd. Shipping alone cost at least 40usd and that's international mail. This was shipped Fedex. So it cost some cash lol.

Now down to the watch. There are a few marks on it due to the wrapping of the brass in plastic. Kinda patina'ed lol. But weirdly it looks cool with scars. Lol.

Anyway here is the first pics. You'll see different bands, but ended up with the cuda band that it comes with. Smells vanilla-y like others. The buckle tapers to 20mm and the bands it takes is 22mm. The buckle tang is a whopping 7mm wide and the opening on the band will need to be about 8mm to pass without damage. Man I am looking at a custom from Patrik at cloverstraps on this one!

Anywhos pics....


----------



## GuessWho

Another Poljot featuring St. George slaying a dragon (also present on the Moscow coat of arms, hence POLJOT-MOSKVA engraved on the case).


----------



## Strmwatch

kpjimmy said:


> Holy crap. After July 4 Fedex delivered first thing in the morning! Shipped on Friday July 1 and got it today July 5, from Hong Kong to Texas. For under 300usd. Shipping alone cost at least 40usd and that's international mail. This was shipped Fedex. So it cost some cash lol.
> 
> Now down to the watch. There are a few marks on it due to the wrapping of the brass in plastic. Kinda patina'ed lol. But weirdly it looks cool with scars. Lol.
> 
> Anyway here is the first pics. You'll see different bands, but ended up with the cuda band that it comes with. Smells vanilla-y like others. The buckle tapers to 20mm and the bands it takes is 22mm. The buckle tang is a whopping 7mm wide and the opening on the band will need to be about 8mm to pass without damage. Man I am looking at a custom from Patrik at cloverstraps on this one!
> 
> Anywhos pics....


I "HATE" you...and I "HATE" this damn website!!! I literally just ordered the blue faced A1 since they still had the 15% off going....UGH like I needed yet another watch.

It's costing me too much money....


----------



## kpjimmy

Strmwatch said:


> I "HATE" you...and I "HATE" this damn website!!! I literally just ordered the blue faced A1 since they still had the 15% off going....UGH like I needed yet another watch.
> 
> It's costing me too much money....


If it makes you feel any better, it's actually a nice looking watch if you don't mind the marks left by the plastic wrap they use. I think I'll try to use some cape cod clothes to see if that takes some of the marks off.


----------



## Strmwatch

kpjimmy said:


> If it makes you feel any better, it's actually a nice looking watch if you don't mind the marks left by the plastic wrap they use. I think I'll try to use some cape cod clothes to see if that takes some of the marks off.


I dunno...I think marks like that are a good thing. Watches are meant to be worn and will get bumped...these aren't museum pieces! (At least what I can afford aren't).

Those bumps and bruises give watches character. Besides...the brass will patina and eventually those marks will disappear.

Are you going to do a forced patina? I'm in the camp of "let it happen naturally".


----------



## kpjimmy

Strmwatch said:


> I dunno...I think marks like that are a good thing. Watches are meant to be worn and will get bumped...these aren't museum pieces! (At least what I can afford aren't).
> 
> Those bumps and bruises give watches character. Besides...the brass will patina and eventually those marks will disappear.
> 
> Are you going to do a forced patina? I'm in the camp of "let it happen naturally".


Au natural for me too.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## heady91

Got a few straps from the Christopher Ward sale.










Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan

heady91 said:


> Got a few straps from the Christopher Ward sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


How much longer are the XL straps than regular/std straps? I've got three coming and I'm curious about their length.


----------



## heady91

cairoanan said:


> How much longer are the XL straps than regular/std straps? I've got three coming and I'm curious about their length.


Not by a lot tbh. The longer piece is just a tiny bit longer with the first hole at the exact same place like on the regular. 
The buckle end piece is also just a few centimetres longer.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan

heady91 said:


> Not by a lot tbh. The longer piece is just a tiny bit longer with the first hole at the exact same place like on the regular.
> The buckle end piece is also just a few centimetres longer.
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


Thanks for that. Glad they're not automatic gifting pieces.


----------



## heady91

cairoanan said:


> Thanks for that. Glad they're not automatic gifting pieces.


I'll be home in a few hours and can take some comparison pictures.

Edit:

There you go


----------



## City74

I couldn't resist anymore for $257. See how the 38mm fits my small wrist


----------



## Slarnos

Without entirely meaning to I ended up buying a 70s-vintage Citizen Crystron.


----------



## jskibo

Finally arrived!

One of my grails


----------



## Level.5x

Snagged this Hirsch Merino strap...

Kinda "meh" for $47. Its uber soft and spongy and the stitching is perfect...but its just too perfect...i think I like custom straps more














































I also have a Miltat washed canvas ammo strap coming for my Archimede pilot and a Watch Gecko handmade Dark Blue stitched strap I thought looked good on Amazon. Those will be a little more interesting I think.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## RomeoT

This just came in 20 minutes ago.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpscott84

I lowballed an offer on this Omega Seamaster Professional 2541.80 and it was accepted and now it's on the way. Even at the offer that I lowballed I still have to sell a few watches to pay for it haha.

I love the patina on it. It does not come with a bracelet so I bought a third party one with great reviews. Here is hoping that it fits and looks good!


----------



## merl

This one.....well, it is coming on leather but I have the bracelet so this will be the result


----------



## Strmwatch

Ordered on Tuesday morning...showed up this morning. Not bad for coming from HK!

Armida A2 Brass Blue Dial W/O Date:









With the flash so you can see the bright blue on the dial:


----------



## Bubbalouie

Should be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## ninzeo

cpscott84 said:


> I lowballed an offer on this Omega Seamaster Professional 2541.80 and it was accepted and now it's on the way. Even at the offer that I lowballed I still have to sell a few watches to pay for it haha.
> 
> I love the patina on it. It does not come with a bracelet so I bought a third party one with great reviews. Here is hoping that it fits and looks good!
> 
> View attachment 8671074


Nice catch! Is the 2541 the quartz version of the 2531? I am on the lookout for an affordable automatic version.
Mind if i ask how low the ball was you curved at the seller?


----------



## willzy

City74 said:


> I couldn't resist anymore for $257. See how the 38mm fits my small wrist
> 
> View attachment 8658610


I got my 43mm blue one and everything but the alu bezel is great. I think I will return it...

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## willzy

Something great there is about the orange CW strap and Kontiki marriage:


----------



## whoa

Blue Oris Aquis! Gonna be the watch I will wear (for the first time) when my wife gives birth to our son! Our first! In around 3-4 weeks! Can't wait

Pic stolen here from WUS! 









/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## buster71

Congrats on the "incoming". Both ways!!

I ordered this last night:


----------



## Karan Kohli

buster71 said:


> Congrats on the "incoming". Both ways!!
> 
> I ordered this last night:


Do you mind sharing source where you ordered this piece?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buster71

Karan Kohli said:


> Do you mind sharing source where you ordered this piece?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


eBay. Seller is k8ndx4ja


----------



## Bradjhomes

Been strap shopping


----------



## Gazza74

Bradjhomes said:


> Been strap shopping


Ok, you have to share where the Union Jack NATO is from. I'd love to get one and wear in the States. It'll match my front license plate on my car 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glockcubed

I have both of these paid for. The SBBN027 will be here in about two weeks, the SUN065 is preorder and I should have it by Septemberish. can't wait.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Gazza74 said:


> Ok, you have to share where the Union Jack NATO is from. I'd love to get one and wear in the States. It'll match my front license plate on my car
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


eBay seller watchfindergeneral1967


----------



## DaytonaRik

I have a Tangramatic Nereid Dark Argo just landed in the UK, a LIV Genesis X1-A awaiting despatch and a Slo-Jo for my birthday at the end of the month. A busy and productive July methinks


----------



## Roy Hobbs

Still not sure if this is too big (said the guy wearing a g shock) but I wanted to try tritium and titanium. Couldn't resist Long Island Watch at $247.00


----------



## GUTuna

I was doing research for an article on electric watches and came across this vintage Timex


----------



## mango_420

Tanker G1 said:


> According to UPS tracking, there will be a delay in delivery of my auto-chrono frenzy from the AZ Fine Time sale last week due to train derailment. :-(
> 
> View attachment 8644346
> 
> 
> 2 Hamiltons and a Mido Multifort on the way...eventually.
> View attachment 8644402
> 
> View attachment 8644434
> 
> 
> View attachment 8644442


Train derailment - likely story!!

Who ships on a train anymore.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPMo

Hello new to the forum and the watch world! I have a Orient Wingmaster coming in with a new strap coming in and thinking about adding a Seiko 5 sport!


----------



## GUTuna

JPMo said:


> Hello new to the forum and the watch world! I have a Orient Wingmaster coming in with a new strap coming in and thinking about adding a Seiko 5 sport!


Welcome and welcome! Since I know you can't post pictures yet, I thought I would add a picture of your incoming Orient since we all love pictures! Orient & Seiko 5 are a wonderful way to start in the hobby affordably.


----------



## James_

Got a CSW Argyle PVD hardware nato incoming for my Precista PRS18Q.


----------



## Gazza74

Bradjhomes said:


> eBay seller watchfindergeneral1967


Cheers Brad!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

The boys and I thought Mommy could use another MOP watch.


----------



## ironborn

ninzeo said:


> Nice catch! Is the 2541 the quartz version of the 2531? I am on the lookout for an affordable automatic version.
> Mind if i ask how low the ball was you curved at the seller?


It's the quartz version. You can tell by the dial, the auto will say "chronometer"


----------



## pmarte

My first strap order from Crown & Buckle...very satisfied. Let's hear it for the Gulf Livery! The Black and Yellow benefits "Time for a Cure."


----------



## RidingDonkeys

I've got a Glycine Airman Double 24 en route. It's going to be a long journey for this watch.


----------



## pantagruel

Orient Bambino v3.0 heading my way!


----------



## watchgirlkk

Orient Bambino v3 Grey in the mail!


----------



## velvet396

Visitor calligraph and seagull Aqua Terra white


----------



## estevezj777

Got this a couple of months ago. Two things that got me on this watch is the mechanism, according to a description I found on line: "Seiko SARB035 is powered by the premium Seiko 6R15 caliber self-winding movement that can also be hand wound and hacked. It is the same caliber that powers most of the Seiko Prospex line of watches..." and also that is a Japanese market watch (not for export) - the watch is fully made in Japan. Here are a couple of snaps:


----------



## brboot

Sea-gull aqua terra blue!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## merl

These two Suede straps for my Orion


















without the buckles


----------



## JimWharton

First decent watch I've bought in a while. $73 at JacobTime.







Seiko SKS429. Supposed to arrive today.


----------



## Slarnos

Well, my accidental Crystron got in, and regardless of whether or not I intended my lowball bid to win it, I think I got a steal.


----------



## houser52

Ordered this discontinued field watch from the Bertucci website. It's pre owned but does come with a guarantee. It should be tough enough and small enough to wear while working around farm equipment. Should be here this week.


----------



## Fatboi_ET

This is for my little brother along with a mandatory strap upgrade! 









These are for me


----------



## whoagorgeous

Came home from work to this. Huge!


----------



## mannal

I kept my cool and only purchased one watch during Prime Day (so-far).

My 7 year-old likes the Nighthawk name, I like the watch, it was on sale and I had $22 in Amazon points.


----------



## Level.5x

Boy, did I hit the proverbial jackpot today! The remaining 2 straps I ordered off Amazon came in today.

Miltat Rolled Canvas strap offered by StrapCode. 20 mm black canvas with green stitching 120/75mm and leather underside. I was a little nervous about this one not knowing what to expect. I like it a lot and it goes so well with my Archimede pilot. Not sure it belongs on any of my other watches, but it'll get plenty of wear on my pilot watch....



























Geckota Dark Blue Genuine Italian Leather strap. 20mm and 120/80mm. It is a very well finished strap for $41 on Amazon. I'm truly shocked at how well the strap looks up close. The sides and keepers look burnished(?) really well and overall looks like a strap that's made to last. The dark blue is very nice too. Just the color I wanted. I think it looks extra striking on my Hamilton Navy Pioneer with it's blued steel hands. It's a very good matching blue as it's subdued when not in light and then very bright blue under strong light. The photo below may look a bit purple, but it's definitely a true blue color strap.


----------



## Keithcozz

I got the *CITIZEN *Eco-Drive _AT0200-05E.
_We've all seen it before, but here she is...
* 









*...image stolen from the WWW.*


Item(s) Subtotal:$112.99Shipping & Handling:$0.00Prime Savings:-$33.90-----Total before tax:$79.09Estimated tax to be collected:$5.54-----Grand Total:$84.63

*I have wanted one of these for quite some time, but other stuff always cut ahead of it in line.

At this price, nothing was getting in its way today.

In a week or so, I will get this...*










HIRSCH *leather strap to go on it.

Oh, yeah, and I bought my mom a* FIRE *_Tablet. _Only $33.33! _*










*_So, I didn't go nuts or anything, but I am pleased with my purchases.


----------



## jetcash

I got seduced by a Prime Day deal yesterday. The 4:00 crown nailed it.


----------



## JimWharton

The Seiko chrono I ordered (SKS429) turned out to be MUCH nicer than I realized. A little too nice for an everyday/every weekend watch, so I picked up a Seiko 5 on Prime Day for $40 with a minor strap upgrade. I wanted to order a CincyStrapWorks Chelsea strap, but they didn't come in 18mm.


----------



## sickondivers

*Borealis SeaFarer2.0








*


----------



## heady91

Just snagged this from reddit. (sellers' pictures)



















Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## James_

Precista PRS 14


----------



## kpjimmy

I was safe on Prime day but I succumbed to the Macy's sale and befrugals or ebates 10% back and retailmenot's $10 over $50 rebate offer. And plus I needed hangers.


----------



## louisuchiha

waiting for my new SEVENFRIDAY P3-1


----------



## borebillon

Something a little dressier than my usual - a Stowa Antea 410.
I'm so glad someone makes a bauhaus style piece big enough for my 8.2" wrist.

Can not wait for this beauty!


----------



## ARMADUK

sickondivers said:


> *Borealis SeaFarer2.0
> 
> View attachment 8740906
> 
> *


Damn, that is a nice looking watch


----------



## fel2718

I have a NFW Shumate in the mail. Ecstatic to see the watch and lume in person!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Fatboi_ET said:


> This is for my little brother along with a mandatory strap upgrade!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are for me


My straps have arrived. 
Pleased


----------



## wtma

This came all the way from Poland to Indonesia in just 2 days!









Sent from my MI 4LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam-C-NYC

DMCBanshee said:


> I got it! Nice watch for the price


What is this please? It needs to be on my wish list!


----------



## Chucho73

Sam-C-NYC said:


> What is this please? It needs to be on my wish list!


Helm Vanuatu. Their website says new stock with a few spec improvements available early august 2016.

Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut

This guy is coming tomorrow. Prime Day deal. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93

I haven't bought a watch in about a month. Nothing has really peaked my interest.

I've obviously become ill in some way because this isn't normal.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Nothing has really peaked my interest.


* 'piqued' - means 'risen' / 'aroused' 

Just arrived, my Mido M018.430.44.052.00 Multifort Titanium - my first all-titanium watch. 100m water resist with a screw down crown, ETA 2836-2 Elabore.

EDIT : Just noticed the price tag in the photo. Trust me, didn't pay that for it...


----------



## Sam-C-NYC

noodlenoggin said:


> I haven't logged on here in quite a while. Then again, I haven't bought a new watch in quite a while. So I was excited when I got my usual (watch builder that'll get redacted) email and they had this 44mm, hand-winding Scooby-Doo on sale for $63 for Father's Day, and my wife actually pulled the trigger for me! I've wanted one of these since I first saw them.
> 
> View attachment 8352274
> 
> 
> _(Photo from the watch-builder's website and edited by me to conform to forum rules)_


I'm sorry sir, but Scooby Doo® is a registered trademark of Warner Bros.  Plus, this watch looks NOTHING like a cartoon dog with a contact high...

Seriously though, I bought one of these last year and regretted it immediately -- even before it began to fall apart, which was also almost immediately. Just an FYI so you'll keep your expectations modest....


----------



## georgefl74

Well I've got this Grey Ghost on its way from Japan, used. Crystal is scratched, marks and swirls everywhere but I couldn't pass it up since it went for under 100$, especially considering it has all bracelet links. Wondering how it will look like IRL...









BTW if anyone can direct me to a new crystal for it I'd be obliged.


----------



## brandon\

Gazza74 said:


> Ok, you have to share where the Union Jack NATO is from. I'd love to get one and wear in the States. It'll match my front license plate on my car
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That reminds of that Top Gear episode in Alabama.


----------



## sickondivers

The UPS guy is here!


----------



## sickondivers

#Phantom


----------



## Mucchan

Got a couple of watches incoming in the next few weeks.

First one is a Bulova AccuSwiss Percheron 63B195








Showing my allegiance with this watch LOL. I'm glad there's finally a United watch I can afford unlike the Hublot Big Bang before it.

Second watch is a white Sea-Gull Sea Master







Got this one thanks to the PSA here in F71. I've always liked the look of the Seamaster AT, but as far as grails go there are other watches which I'd rather get first so this will do just fine for now.


----------



## ARMADUK

This thing is in the mail










I are stoked


----------



## Hughes.

When you see something on your wishlist has dropped 40% and you pull the trigger as fast as you can, snagged a Rotary Ocean Avenger for £53.99 ukp. Last one at that price, sorry.


----------



## GadgetKing

Got this on its way. Hope to have it Monday.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Blue has a new brother. My collection is taking shape. . .


----------



## georgefl74

ChiefWahoo said:


> Blue has a new brother. My collection is taking shape. . .


Congrats. I'm thinking of that one too though I am a bit worried the orange tone could be less 'warm' than what I'd like. How does it compare to Blumo's perfect blue?


----------



## ChiefWahoo

That's hard to say without knowing what you find perfect in the blue. I held off buying the blue for years because it didn't look bright enough. Now that I have it, it looks amazing in sunlight. I wouldn't trade it for anything, but I wish it were brighter for sure. (I like bright dive watches. Go bold or go home in my book. LOL) I was actually worried the orange would be too dull as I just flipped a Prometheus for this and that had a fluorescent orange that I'm sure could signal search and rescue. This is the traditional Seiko orange and seems bolder than I expected. I was worried it could wash out based on the flat finish and tone, but I think it will hold its own. 
I really don't have much of a choice since this is the only mechanical Seiko diver that fits me, so I'll take it and be quiet. LOL

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kubby

ChiefWahoo said:


> Blue has a new brother. My collection is taking shape. . .


Be assured. This is a really cool pairing.

Annoyingly, really cool,'Cos I've only got the Blue one. Congratulations (through gritted envious teeth.)

K.


----------



## georgefl74

ChiefWahoo said:


> That's hard to say without knowing what you find perfect in the blue. I held off buying the blue for years because it didn't look bright enough. Now that I have it, it looks amazing in sunlight. I wouldn't trade it for anything, but I wish it were brighter for sure. (I like bright dive watches. Go bold or go home in my book. LOL) I was actually worried the orange would be too dull as a just flipped a Prometheus for this and that had a fluorescent orange that I'm sure could signal search and rescue. This is the traditional Seiko orange and seems bolder than I expected. I was worried it could wash out based on the flat finish and tone, but I think it will hold it's own.
> I really don't have much of a choice since this is the only mechanical Seiko diver that fits me, so I'll take it and be quiet. LOL
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Thanks, I was thinking about a Piranha as an alternative but your answer helps a lot cause that's exactly what I enjoy about my Blumo. Trouble is, I own a silver Sumo as well so something will probably have to go. I find it very puzzling that there are no current Seiko divers with orange dials other than Monsters of course. I could be tempted to dish out for an orange dialed Transocean


----------



## ChiefWahoo

ChiefWahoo said:


> Blue has a new brother. My collection is taking shape. . .


Well my enthusiasm has dampened. Two issues:

1) the crown does not turn very far to screw it down - less than a half turn. All my other Sumos, including the blue model I still have, turned two full rotations to lock this down. It's almost like just a twist & lock system - completely different feel than I have with the other one.
2) I wore the watch last evening for a few hours. It was still running when I put it on at lunchtime today. It was still running when I took it off at 9PM. At 10:55, I found it running but about 40 minutes slow. :-O

Put it on the winder for the evening after some hand winding. Not sure what to do. I have found myself stuff with expensive repairs for not saying anything when I received the watch, so I don't think I'm willing to take that risk again. Anyone with any experience, I'd love to hear it. Thanks!


----------



## James_

I had an SKX007 with the crown issue you explained. I put it down to being threaded and got a refund. Also had a Stargate with the same issue and it was very grainy to screw in.

The 2 Monsters I've had recently had great crown action in every way.


----------



## georgefl74

ChiefWahoo said:


> Well my enthusiasm has dampened. Two issues:
> 
> 1) the crown does not turn very far to screw it down - less than a half turn. All my other Sumos, including the blue model I still have, turned two full rotations to lock this down. It's almost like just a twist & lock system - completely different feel than I have with the other one.
> 2) I wore the watch last evening for a few hours. It was still running when I put it on at lunchtime today. It was still running when I took it off at 9PM. At 10:55, I found it running but about 40 minutes slow. :-O
> 
> Put it on the winder for the evening after some hand winding. Not sure what to do. I have found myself stuff with expensive repairs for not saying anything when I received the watch, so I don't think I'm willing to take that risk again. Anyone with any experience, I'd love to hear it. Thanks!


That spells bad news. I've had to replace the winding stem in my Blumo cause it just broke while screwing the crown. Watch was November 2011, first batch, worn rarely by a collector and sparingly from me. Took ages for the part to arrive too.
The other fault is probably the mainspring. Go easy on the watch for awhile, it may fix itself, if the watch was worn very sparingly, otherwise you're screwed. I'd return it, if you still can.


----------



## James_

Precista PRS14 arrived today





Next to my PRS18Q


----------



## mannal

Got me one of them $39 Akribos's. I guess Amazon was all out of small boxes.


----------



## James_

Looks pretty good for the price mannal.


----------



## borebillon

OK so it's not strictly affordable, but I couldn't resist sharing this '97 Speedy with crystal back, Hesalite front and beautifully aged tritium lume.




























Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## ssada416

borebillon said:


> OK so it's not strictly affordable, but I couldn't resist sharing this '97 Speedy with crystal back, Hesalite front and beautifully aged tritium lume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


What a beauty. Yes you are in wrong forum ;p


----------



## DaytonaRik

borebillon said:


> OK so it's not strictly affordable, but I couldn't resist sharing this '97 Speedy with crystal back, Hesalite front and beautifully aged tritium lume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Absolutely beautiful! After making a real world comparison to the Carrera 1887 Racing, TAG Heuer 01 and the Speedy I've plumped for the 001 variant - hesalite with the solid back on black leather. I'm hopefully flying to Turin in the spring to get mine new. A huge saving over the UK price, and even if they matched it, well, the story of how I flew to Italy just to buy a watch is too good to let slip by!


----------



## borebillon

DaytonaRik said:


> Hopefully flying to Turin in the spring to get mine new. A huge saving over the UK price, and even if they matched it, well, the story of how I flew to Italy just to buy a watch is too good to let slip by!


I fully support this sentiment. Make sure they've got it in stock. A lot of those Italian shops order on demand and it can take a while!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaytonaRik

borebillon said:


> I fully support this sentiment. Make sure they've got it in stock. A lot of those Italian shops order on demand and it can take a while!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


It's a 6-8 week wait with a 500 euro deposit but still loads more fun. Might even make a long weekend of it and hit the slopes with the snowboard if it's not too late in the season!


----------



## borebillon

DaytonaRik said:


> It's a 6-8 week wait with a 500 euro deposit but still loads more fun. Might even make a long weekend of it and hit the slopes with the snowboard if it's not too late in the season!


I've ordered from one of those before (possibly even the same one) and after 10 weeks I gave up waiting and ordered from a German shop that had it in stock for the same price. To be fair the Italians gave my deposit back with no hassle and did get it in a week or so later. I hope it works out quicker for you! Good luck!


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Screw these affordables. I'm going upscale.

Or not. Meet up with a fellow WIS who delivered a Yobokies bracelet in person and I got to check out his Pelagos. Very cool!
He did gift me this sweet Seiko pen, though. Awesome! Thanks, Gary!


----------



## EL_GEEk

Finally for my Glycine Combat sub. It is a fantastic watch. Although I had to wait a little bit (5 weeks) for the watch to be in stock, as they order them directly from the factory, I got it delivered in less than 24hrs from Italy to NYC














































Decided to wear it on this rally strap from Watchgecko. Thoughts? 









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @EL_GEEK


----------



## Don Madson

This'n...Sandoz Explorer III...


----------



## georgefl74

My Grey Ghost arrived, needs some cleaning up and possibly a new battery but I'm happy it fits my wrist well despite being somewhat smaller than what I've grown accustomed to.


----------



## ironborn

Surprisingly I won an auction on ebay. My very first time at that! This is the result, and for almost no money. Great deal. It will be my first pilot's watch, and my first purchase in over 6 months. 







Pics from seller. At 44mm it will be my largest watch. We'll see how it fares on my 7'' wrist.


----------



## petercam

A nice honest 1973 Seiko 5 Auto, totally original but in need of a slight clean and polish.


----------



## kpjimmy

A result in being on the fence and an IG feed with a strap from strapcode that I really liked. And it's a bund! The Miltat Hezzo bund









And felt that this watch was made to be on that bund. So at 1am and after a few emails with William I bought this, the Tiger Concept 5508 V5 no logo with the DG movement. No date which is awesome, but mineral glass, ok I guess for the price but not a dealbreaker.


----------



## garf666

Christopher Ward XL strap I got in the sale an had delivered to my parents in the UK. Trying it out on the kontiki although I bought it to go on my orange bezel C60. Will try on the C60 when I get back to the sandpit.


----------



## Watchman2016

Anyone hear about Aragon ?? ? SII NH36 good movement ?? 
Aragon divemaster automatic
Just got it in the mail, $112 shipped. 
Very solid very heavy, 50mm wide. 
K1 crystal ?..scratch resistance. ?


----------



## mannal

They have been around for a while:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/android-watches-back-aragon-2680930.html



Watchman2016 said:


> View attachment 8815026
> View attachment 8815034
> View attachment 8815042
> View attachment 8815050
> 
> Anyone hear about Aragon ?? ? SII NH36 good movement ??
> Aragon divemaster automatic
> Just got it in the mail, $112 shipped.
> Very solid very heavy, 50mm wide.
> K1 crystal ?..scratch resistance. ?


----------



## City74

Idk if we are supposed to post used stuff but just got this in the mail.....Bought from original owner, it was tried on but not worn. Comes with box, 2 extra Helgray straps and a Helgray deployment clasp. Got the lot for $80 shipped


----------



## kpjimmy

Incoming! Received! Horrid packaging by Macy's. My hangers were more protected during shipping!!!!! But alas, the watch survived with no damage at all.










Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazza74

Finally! Due to arrive on Monday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yoginasser

Toro!


----------



## JPMo

JPMo said:


> Hello new to the forum and the watch world! I have a Orient Wingmaster coming in with a new strap coming in and thinking about adding a Seiko 5 sport!





GUTuna said:


> Welcome and welcome! Since I know you can't post pictures yet, I thought I would add a picture of your incoming Orient since we all love pictures! Orient & Seiko 5 are a wonderful way to start in the hobby affordably.


Thank you and sorry the autocorrect corrected the name haha its an Orient Wingman and a Seiko 5 SNZG13K1. I must say I love them both, especially after a band change! Next is either a Seiko SKX009 and/or Orient Blue Mako II
.


----------



## saltddirk

Blame it on Eblackmo as I had to go and google how overpriced his Dievas was... Just about to leave Long island site I noticed that they stock Techne...
Ah well, I was only cold turkey for nearly 2 months (It helped that I have the Nereid in transit right now  )


----------



## excelerater

weekend sale made me weak and unable to resist !
A second deep blue for my collection .


----------



## GUTuna

It appears the Moto Koure is done with production and getting ready to ship. So I'll have a Racing Green Auto and Burgundy Meca-Quartz in the mail.


----------



## merl

This one


----------



## wtma

I have the Big Zero incoming...


----------



## blowfish89

Until next time b-)


----------



## heady91

Ordered this amazing Combat Sub for an even better price!










Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## yoginasser

Aevig Huldra


----------



## merl

This one for the ML


----------



## GUTuna

yoginasser said:


> Aevig Huldra
> View attachment 8853026


Such a great watch.

Christopher Ward C70 VW4 COSC Chronometer in the mail now. Thermocompensated High-Accuracy Quartz.


----------



## 993RS

Kontiki 4 Hands from Joma. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Sam-C-NYC

An ebay find for $64. Gaining 12 secs/day, which is plenty good for me. I'll wear it as a dress watch. Very happy so far...


----------



## anabuki




----------



## James_




----------



## Sofreto

whoagorgeous said:


> Came home from work to this. Huge!


Beautiful watch...please, what is the model number?


----------



## GUTuna

James_ said:


>


You got the Sinn! Congrats!


----------



## EL_GEEk

merl said:


> This one


I love this watch. I wish it wasn't too big for me ?

I just got this and I'm loving it!


















Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jessie Register

I just got 2 same exact vostoks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## merl

EL_GEEk said:


> I love this watch. I wish it wasn't too big for me ?
> 
> I just got this and I'm loving it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Great Fortis! You sure the ML is too big for you? I have a 7inch rather flat wrist and can handle this one (and the LLD) quite easily.


----------



## James_

GUTuna said:


> You got the Sinn! Congrats!


Yup but had to sell my beloved Smiths PRS40 and PRS18 AND a my new PRS14 to be able to afford it. Sold them all in 1 night, so it was a fairly quick process but man it was a hard decision.


----------



## JohnM67

A first for me- my first gold tone watch, and my first proper dress watch. 
Laco Vintage (not my picture):


----------



## Gazza74

Sminkypinky said:


> A first for me- my first gold tone watch, and my first proper dress watch.
> Laco Vintage (not my picture):


I was looking last night at pictures of the white dial Laco Vintage without a date, but unfortunately looks like they're sold out everywhere. I'd buy one of these as an alternative to the GO Iconic, but I can't do gold/gold tone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heady91

I went all out getting straps and a bracelet.

This is from panchoskywalker










These are from the Clockwork Synergy sale




























This is the new Borealis rubber strap










And lastly a nice bracelet for my Seiko Bullhead










Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## the5rivers

Newest pickups from cw summer sale and prime day! Been wanting the c7 and c60 for awhile and got them at a fantastic price! Beautiful pieces.

The Oris and Hamilton were great deals as well. I really like the Oris and it's my first one but unsure about the Hamilton. It's a watch that I have been looking at for awhile but in person it didn't appeal to me as much. Still debating on whether to return it or not.





































Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Drmrey

I've gone Seiko crazy, this guy will be joining my Alpinist and Cocktail Time next week!


----------



## James_

Arrived this morning


----------



## Poor Old Dave

A total of three Vostok Komandorskies are incoming.


----------



## JohnM67

Gazza74 said:


> I was looking last night at pictures of the white dial Laco Vintage without a date, but unfortunately looks like they're sold out everywhere. I'd buy one of these as an alternative to the GO Iconic, but I can't do gold/gold tone.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, they're getting scarce. I was late in discovering these but just managed to snag one.
Have you tried Page & Cooper?
They'll ship worldwide.


----------



## Gazza74

Sold out there too, unfortunately. I think it's become a unicorn at this stage......I'd have to get very lucky to find one.


----------



## JohnM67

Gazza74 said:


> Sold out there too, unfortunately. I think it's become a unicorn at this stage......I'd have to get very lucky to find one.


Did you mean the silver no-date? It often looks white in photos.

Try here: Laco watches Philippines | HyperGrand | Perlon Straps | Abercrombie & Fitch | Forever 21 | Aeropostale | Victoria's Secret | Hollister & Co. |Gilly Hicks Vintage Auto 38mm Steel/Silver - Laco Vintage - Laco - Watches + Straps

They do international shipping - but email them first. ;-)


----------



## kingravan

I am relatively new to this world... and here's my very first Deep Blue Master 1000 that arrived about 12 hours ago!! <3


----------



## JohnM67

It arrived already - only three days to travel halfway across the world and clear customs!

This is a birthday present from the other half, so I was only allowed to open the box, check for issues then close it again until the big day - which is precisely twenty-eight days away :-(

That's a whole month! It's like eternity! I don't think I can take it o|

I managed to sneak a quick snap before it was resealed and wrapped up:


----------



## Gazza74

Sminkypinky said:


> Did you mean the silver no-date? It often looks white in photos.
> 
> Try here: Laco watches Philippines | HyperGrand | Perlon Straps | Abercrombie & Fitch | Forever 21 | Aeropostale | Victoria's Secret | Hollister & Co. |Gilly Hicks Vintage Auto 38mm Steel/Silver - Laco Vintage - Laco - Watches + Straps
> 
> They do international shipping - but email them first. ;-)


Thanks! That's the one.


----------



## JohnM67

Gazza74 said:


> Thanks! That's the one.


You're welcome. Good luck.
Don't forget to post some pictures!


----------



## Quicksilver

See how this one works out. If not a good friend will take it off my hands. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK

Sminkypinky said:


> It arrived already - only three days to travel halfway across the world and clear customs!
> 
> This is a birthday present from the other half, so I was only allowed to open the box, check for issues then close it again until the big day - which is precisely twenty-eight days away :-(
> 
> That's a whole month! It's like eternity! I don't think I can take it o|
> 
> I managed to sneak a quick snap before it was resealed and wrapped up:


I dont see it on Laco's site, what is this? It looks just like 50-60 years old russian Raketa


----------



## JohnM67

ARMADUK said:


> I dont see it on Laco's site, what is this? It looks just like 50-60 years old russian Raketa


It's no longer available on their site. It's one of Laco's Vintage line, an update of an old design of theirs from the fifties/sixties.


----------



## heady91

Really excited, can't wait to get my hands on this beauty. My first bronze watch.



















Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123

Nice bronze man!! I like the aluminum bronze as it gives different shade of patina. What strap is the grey one? Goes really well with the watch!


----------



## heady91

ninja123 said:


> Nice bronze man!! I like the aluminum bronze as it gives different shade of patina. What strap is the grey one? Goes really well with the watch!


Thanks 

According to the sellers description it's a "Panatime genuine buffalo leather blue strap" he got specifically for this Halios. 
It does look like a great combo.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK

Sminkypinky said:


> It's no longer available on their site. It's one of Laco's Vintage line, an update of an old design of theirs from the fifties/sixties.


oh, I see


----------



## kpjimmy

A little over a week delivery from HK to Texas. Not bad at all. I ordered this TC 5508 v5 Big Crown with no logo and chose the DG movement. Not a bad movement IMO. Keeping great time thus far. I did a late night order of this and a strapcode Hezzo Bund which is awesome btw. very comfy.


----------



## gunnersfan16

So I might be a little obsessed with German watches... super excited about this one! Sinn 144 on the way!


----------



## DaytonaRik

After deliberating between the Hamilton Khaki 40mm Officer and the Tissot PRS 516...I went for the Bulova Moon Watch as my 50th birthday gift from my mum/step dad! It should arrive at the AD on Thursday or Friday. How fitting that I ordered it 45 years to the day that Dave Scott wore the original onto the lunar surface. I also ordered a short 70's Apollo era velcro strap from Kizzi to keep the originals intact and for that authentic NASA feel!) Ever so slightly excited!


----------



## kpjimmy

DaytonaRik said:


> After deliberating between the Hamilton Khaki 40mm Officer and the Tissot PRS 516...I went for the Bulova Moon Watch as my 50th birthday gift from my mum/step dad! It should arrive at the AD on Thursday or Friday. How fitting that I ordered it 45 years to the day that Dave Scott wore the original onto the lunar surface. I also ordered a short 70's Apollo era velcro strap from Kizzi to keep the originals intact and for that authentic NASA feel!) Ever so slightly excited!


Here's a pic to tide you over  And happy bday! The watch is amazing BTW lol









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## friendofpugs

Couldn't pass up a chance to try this out:


----------



## tristanhilton85

Melbourne Portsea (white dial) is on the way.


----------



## merl

This one:








Comes without the mesh but that I have already standby for it from my black PE.


----------



## DaytonaRik

Nothin like a a few more teasers from those who already have it eh? Thanks for the b/day wishes too 



kpjimmy said:


> Here's a pic to tide you over  And happy bday! The watch is amazing BTW lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk

merl said:


> This one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comes without the mesh but that I have already standby for it from my black PE.


? ? ? ? ? Dude, you are on a roll. Nice

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## merl

EL_GEEk said:


> 👏 👏 👏 👏 👏 Dude, you are in a roll. Nice
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Thanks m8! Quite enjoying this ride, haha.


----------



## miltdastilt

merl said:


> This one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comes without the mesh but that I have already standby for it from my black PE.


Where do you find this one? Been dying for that color

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777

sent from my Nokia 3310


----------



## tygrysastyl

Hi

This nice piece.










Thanks for watching.

Tapatalk through Word Inc. on iPhone.


----------



## yoginasser

sinner777 said:


> sent from my Nokia 3310


Love the case on that. Do you have a link to the watch?


----------



## merl

miltdastilt said:


> Where do you find this one? Been dying for that color
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bought it from a friend wis, not through sales topics.


----------



## sinner777

yoginasser said:


> Love the case on that. Do you have a link to the watch?


https://www.amazon.de/Xen-Uhr-XQ0134/dp/B00H3EM0V8

Xen Uhr XQ0134 | eBay

also I did a short review of the yellow one over here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/xen-sub-instrumet-fashion-watch-wis-worth-not-2508418.html


----------



## merl

merl said:


> This one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comes without the mesh but that I have already standby for it from my black PE.


Well, it arrived


----------



## WichitaViajero

What a Beauty! I like it!


merl said:


> Well, it arrived


----------



## City74

Just ordered this today


----------



## phoenix844884

WOW! Congratulations!

I have the black dial but I would exchange it for this blue dial in a heartbeat.



merl said:


> Well, it arrived


----------



## thejames1

heady91 said:


> I went all out getting straps and a bracelet.
> 
> And lastly a nice bracelet for my Seiko Bullhead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


If that is an UncleSeiko bracelet, you will enjoy it on the bullhead.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

Had the 013 and 015 before, so figured I should try out the 017









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## heady91

thejames1 said:


> If that is an UncleSeiko bracelet, you will enjoy it on the bullhead.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Damn right it is  and yeah, it is awesome!










Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

heady91 said:


> Damn right it is  and yeah, it is awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


Nice! I can't remember if you had the stock fishbone bracelet, but there is an aftermarket version of that I had on my long gone bullhead that was pretty nice also. Got to have options!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## luderchris3

Getting my collection started with this Seiko 6138 Jumbo. Pretty excited, i will report back when it arrives from Australia.


----------



## estevezj777

Here's a little number I picked up on eBay:









...and another one I picked up in Amazon:


----------



## heady91

thejames1 said:


> Nice! I can't remember if you had the stock fishbone bracelet, but there is an aftermarket version of that I had on my long gone bullhead that was pretty nice also. Got to have options!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yeah, it came on that. Hated it tbh. On the other hand this one from UncleSeiko is amazing. Amazing quality for $45.

And I do have options:









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Not incoming yet, but I just placed an order for this:










MKII Hawkinge Type 48 date. I'm super excited!


----------



## JimWharton

Waiting on another nice cheap-ish auto and a sweet NATO.










​


----------



## yoginasser

yoginasser said:


> Oris Pointer Date! Look at all those cool grooves in the bezel! I guess you can't spell orifices without Oris.... wait, that didn't come out right.
> View attachment 8579234


This post has been a long time coming. I ordered this 36mm Pointer Date from Japan for a bit of a reduced price ($350) due to some scratches all over the watch. When I finally got it, it looked like it was dropped on pile of gravel, picked up, put into an envelope, then shipped straight to the states. There was still sand in the bezel grooves, and margin between the crystal and bezel when I got it. Also, lots of scratches on the crystal and case. A quick once over with toothbrush dipped in a dawn solution took care of the sand and dirt. Pollywatch smoothed out the crystal, and my cape cod polishing cloth removed all the fine scratches on the case. After all that, she looked like a solid 9/10. Then came the wait for the Lake House Leathers #8 color Chromexcel strap, which only arrived yesterday! Now that she's all put together, I can safely say that it was worth the time and effort. I love this watch!


----------



## chrono555

Citizen AT2210-01H, picked up on ebay.


----------



## yoginasser

chrono555 said:


> Citizen AT2210-01H, picked up on ebay.


lol I almost pulled the trigger on that one! Congrats on the score man.


----------



## chrono555

yoginasser said:


> lol I almost pulled the trigger on that one! Congrats on the score man.


Thanks
I nearly didn't go for it. Wanted it so bad I posted some stupid bids for it up to $200, then regretted I might have bought the ugliest watch on the block. Luckily the other bidders gave up at the $125 mark.
It's a bit more beat-up than I'd like, a mint-cond one is still up till Tuesday but that's gonna cost a lot more with postage. 
Having read these watches have "Chroma finish=one layer of color, a layer of powder coat and 7 layers of clear coat. It is very similar to the finish of a car," not sure I can do anything about the scratches on it.
Will know more when it arrives around next weekend.


----------



## Level.5x

Nalpak 18-watch Pelican Case with their proprietary foam insert and watch holders. . .


----------



## TradeKraft

I just ordered a cork watch strap for my Kon Tiki.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74

Thought I would give this brand a try

View attachment 8979305


----------



## GuessWho

Got this shirt from Meranom:







It would be blasphemy to only order a shirt from Meranom, so I ordered a K-65 as well in gold:


----------



## Dtesseo

Seiko Prospex Zimbe Turtle Limited edition, SRPA19k1

Only available in Thai market. Production limited to 1299.
Sapphire crystal, Cyclops date window, grey dial, shark grey rubber strap, stainless bracelet, honed finish.

Super excited to be getting one. My first limited edition watch.


----------



## kevtherev

Waiting on 3 items:

(1) Hamilton Jazzmaster Chrono









(2) Steinhart Ocean One Vintage









(3) Seiko PADI


----------



## studiompd

Jonesin4Watches said:


> Nalpak 18-watch Pelican Case with their proprietary foam insert and watch holders. . .
> 
> View attachment 8977513


Thanks for this. Might be a good solution for people with watches sized for small wrists.


----------



## Strike151

Tried one of these on in the local AD...









Absolutely loved it. AD said it would be half price on the website once he'd updated it. Couldn't wait so I got this instead...









:-!

If he ever updates the website i'll get that one too, the picture doesn't do it justice.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

kevtherev said:


> Waiting on 3 items:
> 
> (1) Hamilton Jazzmaster Chrono
> 
> View attachment 8993273
> 
> 
> (3) Seiko PADI
> 
> View attachment 8993313


Beautiful pickup on that Jazzmaster! It was very tempting! 
Where did you order the PADI?


----------



## kevtherev

ChiefWahoo said:


> Beautiful pickup on that Jazzmaster! It was very tempting!
> Where did you order the PADI?


I ordered the PADI through Jura: https://www.jurawatches.co.uk


----------



## JimWharton

Looks great in person (tho my iPhone takes crap pictures...or rather, I take crap pictures with my iPhone). Hoping the new strap is waiting for me at home. Not bad for $95.


----------



## kpjimmy

Yellowdogwatchstrap in leather rally nato for my Aevig Corvid. Spicing it up a bit lol.


----------



## Level.5x

Dtesseo said:


> View attachment 8992713
> 
> Seiko Prospex Zimbe Turtle Limited edition, SRPA19k1
> 
> Only available in Thai market. Production limited to 1299.
> Sapphire crystal, Cyclops date window, grey dial, shark grey rubber strap, stainless bracelet, honed finish.
> 
> Super excited to be getting one. My first limited edition watch.


Damn...that's stunning. Love the palette of colors used. Nice find!


----------



## Dtesseo

Thanks. Now I have to be patient. A friend is hand carrying it from Thailand later this month. She managed to get me the last one at a major department store, and negotiated a discount as well. Good friend.



Jonesin4Watches said:


> Damn...that's stunning. Love the palette of colors used. Nice find!


----------



## georgefl74

Waiting on grey ghost's brother from Japan


----------



## Mintu

georgefl74 said:


> Waiting on grey ghost's brother from Japan


Looks very nice.
from where did you order online? link?


----------



## georgefl74

Mintu said:


> Looks very nice.
> from where did you order online? link?


Thanks, its a rare bird, got it on a Yahoo auction


----------



## Dtesseo

Very nice


----------



## mattldm

My new Parnis GMT has landed in LA. This will be my first Parnis, I figure for $100 it's worth a shot.


----------



## City74

Got this in today. My only white dial watch and it's stark white!!! I LIKE IT!!!


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Just got my vintage Albert Wajs watch back from having the relumed hands fitted. Now to decide if I prefer it on Cordura or titanium.


----------



## Buchmann69

Hey Now!








This one arrived 2 days ago in the mail.

And I've pre-ordered/waiting on these:


















NTH Santa Cruz no date








Seiko PADI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 993RS

Got this Eterna Kontiki 4 Hands late last week, and I can't get over how much I love this watch. Changed out the strap for this shark mesh, and Wow. Such a great buy right now.


----------



## HoustonReal

*Ulefone GW01* Smartwatch on Milanese loop band *$55.38 from Gearbest*

DHL claims it will get here by Friday (shipped in 2 days from Shenzhen, China). It doesn't run Android Wear, but it comes with a sapphire crystal and a WR stainless case. Plus, it uses standard 22mm straps.

*Main Features:*

- *Bluetooth 4.0*: Controlling music player, including MP3, MP4 and AVI format; Phone SMS synchronize and push information
- *Bidirectional anti-lost*, convenient to find watch or phone
- *Real time heart rate monitoring*, with ECG, getting high accuracy data 
- Siri, messages, remote camera, sleeping monitoring, alarm clock, calender, phone call remind, sedentary remind, etc.
- *UV and body temperature monitoring function*, providing practical information
- *Supporting Android 4.3 / iOS 7.0 and above system*


----------



## reedgibson

I've got four coming in the mail. Timex Adventure Series Depth Gauge, Invicta Pro Diver, Stuhrling Aquadiver Regatta, and Pulsar PXH227. Doing a review/round-up of diver's that are available for under $100. 

Supposed to be here tomorrow!


----------



## Unikagen

Bumped into a Deep Blue Sea Ram with mother of pearl dial for a very affordable price. Couldn't resist, although I'd prefer the black bezel instead of the white, but hey... We'll see!









Maybe I can source a black bezel and do the ol' switcharoo.


----------



## ironborn

Since finances did not allow me to get the helson skindiver i've been lusting after, I ordered a bunch of cheapies instead. Parnis MM homage, Parnis pepsi GMT, tiger concept 6538 homage incoming.


----------



## garf666

Just received my Edox Hydrosub. Seems to be dead on arrival  Not a happy chap


----------



## alexir

Buchmann69 said:


> Hey Now!
> 
> And I've pre-ordered/waiting on these:
> 
> View attachment 9013633
> 
> Seiko PADI
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1 just preordered my PADI today as well


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Trying the Mido 8885 on a new Di-Modell sharkskin strap that arrived today.


----------



## georgefl74

garf666 said:


> Just received my Edox Hydrosub. Seems to be dead on arrival  Not a happy chap


Bummer man. Where did you get it from?


----------



## whoa

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Just got my vintage Albert Wajs watch back from having the relumed hands fitted. Now to decide if I prefer it on Cordura or titanium.


Kinda like the Cordura best! Where's it from?

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## garf666

georgefl74 said:


> Bummer man. Where did you get it from?


Ashford. To be fair they have sent me a return label to send it back and repair. Would like to get it back as it's a nice piece

Never had a problem with a watch from the before


----------



## Piede

I think I have issues but just ordered this one:

Pic stolen from a forum member


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

Some first for me-first Hamilton, first Swiss, first sapphire.


----------



## studiompd

Firsts are Fun!



SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> Some first for me-first Hamilton, first Swiss, first sapphire.


----------



## Dtesseo

Congratulations! My first Swiss watch was a Hamilton, too. It's still one of my very favorites. That was the first sign of the illness that has become watch collecting



SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> Some first for me-first Hamilton, first Swiss, first sapphire.


----------



## macosie

Just got notice that it cleared customs... can wait for the Spectre to show up....







Pic stolen from DocVail(JanisTrading site)... actually, wanted to see what it looked right side up... so flipped it.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

The Spectre is a fantastic watch. Not entirely sure why I sold mine except that I never found the right strap for it (the one it came on was much too short for me - I should have looked for something similar). I loved those long hands and that dial. Enjoy it!


----------



## excelerater

just ordered this Squale Militaire ,it was love at first sight


----------



## tygrysastyl

This one on the way. Lat one missing from the set of black and Pepsi.

Was hunting for it for a long time. Now the family is black, Pepsi and orange. (SKX007, SKX009 and SKX011)

I'm now content.










Thanks for watching.

Tapatalk through Word Inc. on iPhone.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Monthly strap shopping


----------



## kpjimmy

Bradjhomes said:


> Monthly strap shopping


What's type of leather is that one? Nice pick ups by the way!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## watch-newbie

So in the worst possible way I am 'that guy'. I was watching an oris ring watch for the better part of a few months at like $45 odd dollars. A little while ago the seller drops it down to $25 with a make an offer option. I look at the pictures and it seems to have a fairly clean looking incabloc movement so I figure why not, he has 100 percent positive feedback so I submit an offer of $20. I only sorta like rings, and I have no idea why I need a ring watch, but at 3AM this seems like the most solid investment a person can make for $20. As per the pictures it had what appeared to be a pretty ugly yellow coloured acrylic crystal; ever the optimist I'm hoping the guy's colour balance in his camera was way off. I wake up the next day and unfortunately my offer has been accepted. So I pay and wait.

A few days before delivery I look at the auction closer and see that it is listed as not running. Great. Just what I need, a ring watch that I don't need and doesn't even run. It arrives today, and sadly the crystal is exactly as advertised, very yellow. But it seem to be running well. As per my hairspring app it's running at about +45s a day.

So here it is, the Oris ring watch that I have no use for. I don't know why I would have thought I needed it, but I'll blame WUS because I know I saw someone else with a vintage mechanical ring watch and thought 'he has one, now I need one as well'. So here I am, giving WUS *the finger*.









I've got a couple of watches in for repairs right now. Once that is paid for I might get this thing in for service and see if he can put a less ugly crystal in it.


----------



## Bradjhomes

kpjimmy said:


> What's type of leather is that one? Nice pick ups by the way!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


That is catfish. I've had the strap a couple of times before. The quality is good and the look and feel are excellent.


----------



## Bradjhomes

I've finally got one of these incoming. I should have bought one years ago.


----------



## heady91

Bradjhomes said:


> I've finally got one of these incoming. I should have bought one years ago.


Nice!

If you'll still have it come October, please bring it to the GTG 

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

heady91 said:


> Nice!
> 
> If you'll still have it come October, please bring it to the GTG
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


I hope I still have it. My memory says this watch was perfect for my wrist and I love the style. If I have it, I'll certainly bring it.


----------



## yoginasser

Inspired by the Swiss Fossil goings on on the heads up thread, I sought out, and found, a FSW1000, which is the braceleted black dialed version, on ebay.de (used) for about what they're going for on Amazon right now. This will be my second Fossil after my Corum chrono bubble crystal homage.


----------



## garf666

One going the other way. My still born Hydrosub has just been picked up by UPS. Lets hope it doesn't take too long to sort out.


----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk

Bradjhomes said:


> I've finally got one of these incoming. I should have bought one years ago.


Nice Brad. You can't go wrong with the Huldra. It is such a well designed watch. Enjoy!

"Life is too short, but all the watches you like"
Follow me on IG: @El_Geek


----------



## estevezj777

Very nice! What model is it?


----------



## heady91

thejames1 said:


> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Just ordered this one for $258. Great price!

Sorry James, I'm afraid this will mean the end for the Dagaz 










Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

heady91 said:


> Just ordered this one for $258. Great price!
> 
> Sorry James, I'm afraid this will mean the end for the Dagaz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


My first thought is: should I buy it back? LOL! 
You had a good run with it. Time to pass it onto someone else to enjoy.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MEzz

Moto Koure green auto, just landed today!


----------



## kpjimmy

Had my eye on this and finally was able to snag one...

G Gerlach Froggy









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mucchan

Bulova Percheron 63B195 finally arrived!

















Quite satisfied with the overall quality and the accuracy of the watch. Glad that I ended up picking this color since the logo is more visible compared to the one with the blue logo. The only complain I have is the fact that United announced a partnership with Tag Heuer less than a month after I bought the watch...


----------



## Adrian Jones

Received the Scurfa Silicone Diver 1 today, have paired it with a black and red Jonathan GP 298 Pro PERF strap from Geckota. 

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy

In and on the wrist!









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl

Hi all

Well the watch arrived. I'm very happy collector now.










Thanks for watching.

Tapatalk through Word Inc. on iPhone.


----------



## ironborn

This just arrived. Very happy. Lume is weak, but I expected that. The AR coating creates a lovely blueish reflection on the domed crystal.


----------



## dubronvik

SKX013 coming in tomorrow - can't wait!


----------



## Level.5x

Jonesin4Watches said:


> Nalpak 18-watch Pelican Case with their proprietary foam insert and watch holders. . .
> 
> View attachment 8977505


Finally got a shipping confirmation on this Nalpak case. FWIW, took 7 business days to ship. I emailed last Wednesday and today with no email responses. But when I called for an update on Thursday, they were very pleasant and helpful but told me it would ship the following day on Friday. Friday came and went and Monday came and went and so I called today and they said it's ready to ship today which they did and sent me a shipping confirmation. For a unique product, not a big deal but thought I'd share.

Really excited to see it come in and hopefully it's delivered by Saturday.


----------



## EL_GEEk

kpjimmy said:


> In and on the wrist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


That looks awesome Jim. 

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"
Follow me on IG: @El_Geek


----------



## eggnspoons

Picked it up for $129, went up the very next day, Ronda, new beater....


----------



## Six-quat-deux

Zexy time.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

got one of these coming in b-)


----------



## HSSB

Picked up A blue dialled Gigandet Supergraph in an Amazon UK daily deal earlier. Idly browsing, noticed it there reduced to £79 (not seen it drop below list of £168 before) and self control lapsed









Apologies for stock piccie - will post better in the 'Show us your chronogaphs' thread when it arrives.

Got a couple of Gigandets already (G2s, Speed Timer), and have been massively impressed with quality for price. Hoping this one lives up to my expectations


----------



## MEzz

Seiko SRP padi on the way!


----------



## Adrian Jones

HSSB said:


> Picked up A blue dialled Gigandet Supergraph in an Amazon UK daily deal earlier. Idly browsing, noticed it there reduced to £79 (not seen it drop below list of £168 before) and self control lapsed
> 
> View attachment 9079082
> 
> 
> Apologies for stock piccie - will post better in the 'Show us your chronogaphs' thread when it arrives.
> 
> Got a couple of Gigandets already (G2s, Speed Timer), and have been massively impressed with quality for price. Hoping this one lives up to my expectations


I missed out on this one back up to normal price now. :-(

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk

Just arrived.










"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"
Follow me on IG: @El_Geek


----------



## excelerater

Just arrived.........I am in love


----------



## garf666

Mucchan said:


> Bulova Percheron 63B195 finally arrived!
> 
> View attachment 9066818
> 
> 
> View attachment 9066826
> 
> 
> Quite satisfied with the overall quality and the accuracy of the watch. Glad that I ended up picking this color since the logo is more visible compared to the one with the blue logo. The only complain I have is the fact that United announced a partnership with Tag Heuer less than a month after I bought the watch...


nice. definitely stands out better than the plus unlike the blue it comes in the proper box.
My blue doesnt get much wrist time. might don it for tonight's game though


----------



## City74

Ordered one of these from Watchmann this morning


----------



## anabuki

Light, strong, monocoque for F1 fan... ;-)


----------



## Jpstepancic

I'm happy to report that this just arrived today. Oddly enough, I had one of these last year and sold it to help fund my fiancé's engagement ring. We've got the weddings finances under control so I magically stumbled upon this in an Instagram post I contacted the owner and we worked out a deal. It's so crazy to think that I've owned 2 examples in a run of only 100 pieces.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt.Louisville

Looking forward to this one!


----------



## Capt.Louisville

It got drunk out tonight.


----------



## arsenic

This isn't technically "in the mail" yet, but Artifice HoroWorks is done with it.


----------



## macosie

macosie said:


> Just got notice that it cleared customs... can wait for the Spectre to show up....


It finlly arrived. Actually, more than a week ago, but I finally pestered the local post office enough to actually find it and give it to me.


----------



## Adrian Jones

macosie said:


> It finlly arrived. Actually, more than a week ago, but I finally pestered the local post office enough to actually find it and give it to me.
> View attachment 9102226


I received mine this week it looks superb in person.... Excellent build quality and leather presentation case.

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk

Another addition.










It's hot out so this will do for now.









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."
Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## briburt

Amazon had somehow priced this Elysee automatic with Miyota 821a movement, sapphire crystal, and stainless steel bracelet at $119, so at that price, how could I resist? It's arriving on Monday. Price is back up in the $300-400 range now on Amazon, though I've seen it elsewhere for under $300.


----------



## yoginasser

Daniel JeanRichard Diverscope 24022







Image from web


----------



## trashpanda

I may have gone a little overboard the past few days. I've got an Orient Conductor, a Citizen AW1361-10H, a Seiko 6M15-0029 World Timer Alarm Chronograpgh, and a Poljot signal alarm watch on their way.

I'll stop, atleast until i sell some more watches.


----------



## GUTuna

trashpanda said:


> a Seiko 6M15-0029 World Timer Alarm Chronograph


Nice. I hope that one makes it to one of our DC Get-togethers some day. A good find!


----------



## blowfish89

After a long break, I purchased a Tuna today and am very excited about it.


----------



## EL_GEEk

City74 said:


> Ordered one of these from Watchmann this morning
> 
> View attachment 9093514


I've always been intrigued by this one. Congrats

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."
Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## ironborn

blowfish89 said:


> After a long break, I purchased a Tuna today and am very excited about it.


Nice! Wouldn't have figured that to be your style though blowfish. Have you not gotten anything since the sub?


----------



## Sparxxx

Hi guys. This is my first post on this forum and thought I would share with you my recent buy.
It's a Seiko SNDC89P2. Nothing fancy .
I'm just starting to get into the watch "thing" and thought this would be a good buy. 
I have planed to buy to other watches in the near future: Zenith El Primero and a Baume&Mercier Capeland Cobra or an IWC . We'll see...


----------



## gafi

One of these

Seiko SNJ023P1


----------



## anabuki

British commandos?
Gotcha! ;-)


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Re: Incoming, what have you got in the mail (part 5) Seiko LM Special Hi-Beat*

Came Saturday from Japan. A little rough but runs great! Got the nos crystal from Otto Frei. Gonna polish up the case & bracelet also. Luv it. I'll do a follow-up when I'm done.

1973 Seiko LM Special:

Caliber 5216, Automatic Bidirectional, Hi-Beat 28,800 b/hr, 25 Jewels

Day/Date w/Japanese Kanji

Faceted Glass Crystal


----------



## Dtesseo

Just arrived today. Seiko Prospex Zimbe limited edition #812 out of 1299.

Thailand market only.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## heady91

Dtesseo said:


> Just arrived today. Seiko Prospex Zimbe limited edition #822 out of 1299.
> 
> Thailand market only.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Love the look of the watch, but that cyclops is completely unnecessary imho.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dtesseo

heady91 said:


> Love the look of the watch, but that cyclops is completely unnecessary imho.
> 
> Perhaps, but it doesn't bother me. To each his/her own. It's my first limited edition watch, and I have a familial connection to Thailand, so the watch is special to me. It was the last one available at a major department store there and was purchased and hand carried by a dear friend. I love the color scheme and while most collectors will have a Seiko diver, not many will have this one.


----------



## brboot

Hamilton Khaki field auto 42 mm! Very nice watch!


----------



## blowfish89

EL_GEEk said:


> Another addition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hot out so this will do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."
> Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


Very pretty!


----------



## blowfish89

ironborn said:


> Nice! Wouldn't have figured that to be your style though blowfish. Have you not gotten anything since the sub?


Wonder why you thought so, I have always had an attraction for the Tuna since I owned one. I used to have a Darth Tuna which I absolutely loved, but I had to reluctantly sell it to this cat last year o| to fund the Sub. Now, the Darths have appreciated well. In the future, I kinda want a Springdrive Tuna but I don't have the budget for one now, so the classic one will do nicely  And I have got two watches since the Sub - a Smiths Everest (gone) and a blue Squale 1521 (still have it). b-)










Edit: Also bought the Tuna bracelet.


----------



## thejames1

blowfish89 said:


> After a long break, I purchased a Tuna today and am very excited about it.


Nice! I just picked this one up

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyj24

Wearing this one:









Waiting on this one:


----------



## Level.5x

Finally received my pelican 1490 case with Nalpak custom foam insert to hold 18 watches. I'm happy with how it turned out. It's identical to what I thought the foam would look and feel like.

The foam used does seem a bit denser than the pick N pluck which I like but I'm sure these watch holders won't hold up forever. So replacing the watch holders in a couple years may not be out of the question. The base foam though, I think will be good for many years to come. And the pelican case....well, I'm pretty sure it will survive a nuclear holocaust! ;-)

Overall, I'd definitely recommend this case by Nalpak. It took about a week just for them to ship the order so definitely have a little patience. With this pelican case, I feel like my collection is much safer. A normal watch box can be a little difficult to hide. With this pelican case, I can cram it sideways, upside down, diagonally in many different areas in my home. Or hell, I can just take it with me if I really want my collection by my side if I go out of town. It makes my collection very portable.

With the lid closed, there is ABSOLUTELY NO movement heard inside the case if I shake it. Every watch is nicely pressed upon by the egg crate foam lid. I'm also not having to cram the lid closed either. You might notice in the photos below that I turned the watch holder's upside down when strapping the watch to it. The watches stayed in their upright position better when I flipped the holders over. These watch holders can be compressed pretty far but they become very round, not rectangular so they can tip over inside their slot. It doesn't matter when the lid is closed but just looking at the watches with the lid open, I kind of prefer the watches to be nicely facing upright of course. Smaller your wrist size, the harder it will be to get these holders to be "flat".

Pictures:

















































_*Stranger:* "Hey, is that guy carrying the president's nuclear codes?"
*Me:* "Naw, I'm just that serious about my watch collection."_


----------



## KrisOK

Found a great deal on a Bulova Gemini (Accu Swiss now) automatic chronograph. I'm not historically all that much in love with rose gold, but I'm gonna REALLY try to like this one.


----------



## gafi

Ventus Caspian C4 in the mail


----------



## ironborn

blowfish89 said:


> Wonder why you thought so, I have always had an attraction for the Tuna since I owned one. I used to have a Darth Tuna which I absolutely loved, but I had to reluctantly sell it to this cat last year o| to fund the Sub. Now, the Darths have appreciated well. In the future, I kinda want a Springdrive Tuna but I don't have the budget for one now, so the classic one will do nicely  And I have got two watches since the Sub - a Smiths Everest (gone) and a blue Squale 1521 (still have it). b-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Also bought the Tuna bracelet.


It must be the sum of your watches I've seen on here, so no real reason. Only guesswork! Anyways enjoy your new tuna, wear it in good health


----------



## wtma

This just got in, a humble Casio A-168W. This watch has a vast amount of 80's vibes in it. Just as no one would imagine to throw in blue, red and orange text on a metal digital watch with bracelet, apparently someone from the 80's was bold enough to make it into an actual product.


----------



## Prdrers

*Re: Incoming, what have you got in the mail (part 5) Seiko LM Special Hi-Beat*



NYSCOTTY said:


> Came Saturday from Japan. A little rough but runs great! Got the nos crystal from Otto Frei. Gonna polish up the case & bracelet also. Luv it. I'll do a follow-up when I'm done.
> 
> 1973 Seiko LM Special:
> 
> Caliber 5216, Automatic Bidirectional, Hi-Beat 28,800 b/hr, 25 Jewels
> 
> Day/Date w/Japanese Kanji
> 
> Faceted Glass Crystal


That's gonna be a beauty. Look forward to the post-rehab photos...


----------



## sticky

Just checked and this is on its way to the DHL facility in Leipzig. (Minus the arm of course)


----------



## trashpanda

Still not sure whether or not i want to keep it



GUTuna said:


> Nice. I hope that one makes it to one of our DC Get-togethers some day. A good find!
> 
> View attachment 9118738


----------



## yoginasser

The FSW1000 arrived yesterday and I'm lovin it. It came attached to this handsome leather strap with the bracelet packed neatly along side. The strap plays up its Hamilton Khaki feel; but the unique case design punches above the Hamilton weight class IMO. Also, you gotta love that the date wheel color matches the dial. If fossil can do it then why can't most everyone else?


----------



## Prdrers

Just made a trade with another forum member, and have this incoming:


----------



## H3O+

Me: "I'm gonna sell some of my watches to free up box space and save toward something really nice!"
(sells 1 watch) (buys two watches)
Anyway, I have these two incoming at the moment:








(stolen pic)








The Filson in less F71 approved, but I wanted something green, thought they killed it with this design, and wanted a Shinola. Plus it was half off.


----------



## kpjimmy

H3O+ said:


> Me: "I'm gonna sell some of my watches to free up box space and save toward something really nice!"
> (sells 1 watch) (buys two watches)
> Anyway, I have these two incoming at the moment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (stolen pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Filson in less F71 approved, but I wanted something green, thought they killed it with this design, and wanted a Shinola. Plus it was half off.


I LOL'd at the sell one buy two....for me it's this would be a great "beater" and becomes a fav I want to keep pristine and perfect lol.

I really like the Benarus that looks sharp and different yet professional and dressy a bit. The other one is nice to but the Benny caught my attention first off. Good thing I am officially in payoff mode from my watch run in the last few months 

Sent from my REMIX SK1WG using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl

Hi all

I got into cycling more than I initially thought. Living where I do weather can change, there is plenty of hills and see impacts climate heavily. Wearing any of my mechanical pieces didn't feel right.

I was looking for something to measure such conditions and came across this set at good price on eBay:

Stock pic









Will come with these straps 

















That's the actual watch









And that's the bicycle









Thanks for watching

Tapatalk through Word Inc. on iPhone.


----------



## JimWharton

Just ordered an "F71 Commander" blue argyle strap from CincyStraps to complement my Orient Symphony. It's like getting a new watch (kinda)...but a hell of a lot cheaper.


----------



## eric72

Waiting for my bon wellson Bronze watch....should ship next week 

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI MT7-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

H3O+ said:


> Me: "I'm gonna sell some of my watches to free up box space and save toward something really nice!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Filson in less F71 approved, but I wanted something green, thought they killed it with this design, and wanted a Shinola. Plus it was half off.


The Filson looks great, but don't trust the leather strap - https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/fil...ather-strap-love-watch-but-strap-3513586.html


----------



## ironborn

yoginasser said:


> The FSW1000 arrived yesterday and I'm lovin it. It came attached to this handsome leather strap with the bracelet packed neatly along side. The strap plays up its Hamilton Khaki feel; but the unique case design punches above the Hamilton weight class IMO. Also, you gotta love that the date wheel color matches the dial. If fossil can do it then why can't most everyone else?
> View attachment 9136730
> 
> View attachment 9136722


Looks like fossil is upping their game! Good to know, I'll keep an eye out. Nice looking watch. May I ask the price?

Sent fra min KIW-L21 via Tapatalk


----------



## Six-quat-deux

Six-quat-deux said:


> Zexy time.


Picked it up at the post office on my lunch hour. It's cute!








The bracelet clasp is just fine and I can't imagine it coming loose accidentally like some people have reported here. Perhaps they've improved it.


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Re: Incoming, what have you got in the mail (part 5) Seiko LM Special Hi-Beat*



Prdrers said:


> That's gonna be a beauty. Look forward to the post-rehab photos...


Thanks! I'm even getting a new Dremel to do it ! I've got 2 to do.


----------



## Quicksilver

Well since the Longines deal was a mess might as well try this one









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

Jonesin4Watches said:


> Finally received my pelican 1490 case with Nalpak custom foam insert to hold 18 watches. I'm happy with how it turned out. It's identical to what I thought the foam would look and feel like.
> 
> The foam used does seem a bit denser than the pick N pluck which I like but I'm sure these watch holders won't hold up forever. So replacing the watch holders in a couple years may not be out of the question. The base foam though, I think will be good for many years to come. And the pelican case....well, I'm pretty sure it will survive a nuclear holocaust! ;-)
> 
> Overall, I'd definitely recommend this case by Nalpak. It took about a week just for them to ship the order so definitely have a little patience. With this pelican case, I feel like my collection is much safer. A normal watch box can be a little difficult to hide. With this pelican case, I can cram it sideways, upside down, diagonally in many different areas in my home. Or hell, I can just take it with me if I really want my collection by my side if I go out of town. It makes my collection very portable.
> 
> With the lid closed, there is ABSOLUTELY NO movement heard inside the case if I shake it. Every watch is nicely pressed upon by the egg crate foam lid. I'm also not having to cram the lid closed either. You might notice in the photos below that I turned the watch holder's upside down when strapping the watch to it. The watches stayed in their upright position better when I flipped the holders over. These watch holders can be compressed pretty far but they become very round, not rectangular so they can tip over inside their slot. It doesn't matter when the lid is closed but just looking at the watches with the lid open, I kind of prefer the watches to be nicely facing upright of course. Smaller your wrist size, the harder it will be to get these holders to be "flat".
> 
> Pictures:
> 
> View attachment 9128962
> 
> 
> View attachment 9128970
> 
> 
> View attachment 9128978
> 
> 
> View attachment 9128986
> 
> 
> View attachment 9128994
> 
> 
> View attachment 9129002
> 
> 
> _*Stranger:* "Hey, is that guy carrying the president's nuclear codes?"
> *Me:* "Naw, I'm just that serious about my watch collection."_
> 
> View attachment 9129018


Nice! I didn't know that there was another insert maker. I got one of these from the Martinator. Love these cases!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x

thejames1 said:


> Nice! I didn't know that there was another insert maker. I got one of these from the Martinator. Love these cases!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yup! I looked up the Martinator but looks like they are no longer made. So it was between Nalpak and CaseClub which offers something very similar to the Martinator.

What's very cool about these Pelican cases is the case can last forever. I shouldn't ever have to buy a new one. Just slip in a new foam insert and my watch case is good as new!

That said, I'm never going back to a normal watch display case. If any watch case was suspended from school for giving other cases a swirly in the bathroom, it was a Pelican watch case. b-)


----------



## Mikavulin

CMFord said:


> Right now I have the Oak and Oscar Burnham set to land tomorrow as well as a PVD/White Gavox Avidiver on its way, uh, whenever it might get here. The Burnham was listed for a ridiculously low price based on what I'm seeing at WatchRecon, partially because it only has one of the OEM straps. I connected with the O&O founder on IG, told him I had his watch incoming and, after some back and forth via DM's, he just said he would send me one of the OEM NATO's that are perfectly color matched to the watch. THAT's going the extra mile for service.
> 
> The Gavox looks amazing to me and might just be the perfect 'fun' watch. At least for now...


Hello CMFord. How do you like my GAVOX Avidiver so far. You are ont if The Early adopter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikavulin

cmann_97 said:


> Just in......Gavox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Enjoy Cnann.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

Jonesin4Watches said:


> Yup! I looked up the Martinator but looks like they are no longer made. So it was between Nalpak and CaseClub which offers something very similar to the Martinator.
> 
> What's very cool about these Pelican cases is the case can last forever. I shouldn't ever have to buy a new one. Just slip in a new foam insert and my watch case is good as new!
> 
> That said, I'm never going back to a normal watch display case. If any watch case was suspended from school for giving other cases a swirly in the bathroom, it was a Pelican watch case. b-)


Yeah, the pelican part is bullet proof! I did just get an email back from the Martinator recently, so looks like he might be back - I was looking for a smaller version to travel with, but I ended up getting a travel roll.
Enjoy the case, I know I do!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## nenolas73

Steinhart Ocean One GMT "Pepsi" inbound


----------



## Jpstepancic

Twice in the same week I'm reunited with watches I gave up and thought I would never ever be able to locate ever again ....










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## luderchris3

aaaaannnnnddddd i LOVE it!


----------



## yoginasser

ironborn said:


> Looks like fossil is upping their game! Good to know, I'll keep an eye out. Nice looking watch. May I ask the price?
> 
> Sent fra min KIW-L21 via Tapatalk


Thanks man! I could not find this version (with the bracelet) new anywhere, I'm guessing it was the popular one; but I was lucky enough to find a mint used one out of Hungary on ebay.de for 200 euros including shipping and the new brown strap that's shown in the photos. The leather strap versions went on sale last week on amazon for as little as $120 for the black pvd brown dialed version (fsw1007) while some of the ss cases where around $150 I believe. I get the feeling that they'll be back on sale soon if not eventually. Their range now is between $250 and $320.


----------



## joepac

I have these two in the mail!

Citizen NH7490-55E










Seiko 5 SNK385K1










Pics from Web

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## stevens315

In transit...I'm beyond excited.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna

Seiko Majesta 5S42-5A00. The 5S42 is the rare Quartz caliber that steps 2.5 times/second. So it's a Quartz with the sweep of an automatic. On top of that it is a High-Accuracy Quartz that was rated +/- 20 seconds/year.









Here is is a video of one in action


----------



## flying.fish

Just landed. Looks great.









Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## tristanhilton85

These two will be here today:















I also picked up a Tissot PR100 Powermatic 80 last week.


----------



## City74

Well part 1 of my German watch buying spree showed up today


----------



## H3O+

The Benarus landed last night. My stock pick was of the wrong dial color...








This thing is friggin' awesome. The dial is a copper-colored sunburst that the domed crystal even more lovingly distorts.
It came on a very nice leather strap but a) the hole positioning was such that one hole was too loose and the next one too tight and b) it's around 95 degrees where I am currently, so leather's not the best choice. I'm aware that the NATO it's currently on is too small.

Thanks for the heads up about the Filson straps. That's disappointing. I've had several excellent leather goods from Filson. C'est la vie...it'll eventually go on something more waterproof anyway.


----------



## brandon\




----------



## tcdel

$80 Amazon deal. Nice watch but it appears they did not use the usual box they use for the Swiss line as shown. Amazon delivery had this case inside of a bigger cardboard box with no wrapping. Appears Amazon delivery people not as heavy handed as UPS.


----------



## joepac

Decided to take on a little project... I got these in the mail:




























Maybe you guys can guess what I'm trying to do? 🤓

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## ironborn

joepac said:


> Decided to take on a little project... I got these in the mail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you guys can guess what I'm trying to do? 🤓
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


A mini ff-homage?


----------



## joepac

ironborn said:


> A mini ff-homage?


? not exactly. I'm using the FFF dial specifically for the font of the numbers. I wish it were sterile. The case was specifically chosen for the lug design and the arrow hand and all the yellow were also deliberate to try and make a North Flag homage.










(Pic from web)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo

With two hand sets, I thought you were going for the elusive six-hand non-chrono.


----------



## joepac

ChiefWahoo said:


> With two hand sets, I thought you were going for the elusive six-hand non-chrono.


Maybe one day chief! Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## arsenic

I've kept on eye out for a G. Gerlach Navigator since I sold my Zelos Helmsman. Mission accomplished!


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

When a relatively expensive watch shows up that you'd totally forgotten you'd ordered, you know it's time for an intervention.


----------



## studiompd

BlackrazorNZ said:


> When a relatively expensive watch shows up that you'd totally forgotten you'd ordered, you know it's time for an intervention.


Or time for another watch box. and nice watch!


----------



## ndw6

Waiting, waiting, waiting. Next week.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

ndw6 said:


> Waiting, waiting, waiting. Next week.


I had one of these, stunning watch, just a shame it sits like an 18mm high square sided slab on my 6.75" wrists. Also don't freak out if the rotor is just an Alpina branded standard Valjoux rotor and not the custom job the pictures show - only the new Sellita SW500-equipped ones use the custom rotor, the Valjoux ones don't.


----------



## ndw6

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I had one of these, stunning watch, just a shame it sits like an 18mm high square sided slab on my 6.75" wrists. Also don't freak out if the rotor is just an Alpina branded standard Valjoux rotor and not the custom job the pictures show - only the new Sellita SW500-equipped ones use the custom rotor, the Valjoux ones don't.


Well considering my wrist is 7 & 3/4 " . Bring on the slab.


----------



## wtma

This just been released by the customs, can't stop wondering what were they looking for in it that it took them 3 weeks to inspect :-/


----------



## Unikagen

Bumped into a mint Geckota K3 V03 for a great price. I'll get it tomorrow.


----------



## studiompd

ndw6 said:


> Waiting, waiting, waiting. Next week.


How thick is that bad boy? Looks like an Inch of heavy metal!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ndw6

studiompd said:


> How thick is that bad boy? Looks like an Inch of heavy metal!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The specs are 17mm and at 173grams on rubber, not quite a behemoth buts its out there. Since my H2O K2 MG left at 19.25mm and I think about 190 grams on leather, my wrist has felt a little naked.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

I ordered the solid link bracelet in 20mm and the mesh in 18. They're coming from China so it will be about 2-3 weeks before I see them. About 35usd for both.


----------



## appleb

In the mail for me is the 3rd gen Seiko Orange Monster SBDC023. I've been watching it for a few months and finally decided to buy one... I think Seiko may have already stopped production on these because they are getting harder to find online.


----------



## trashpanda

I had no idea this even existed. I like the cyclops. I wish there was a version of the Halloween Monster with the cyclops.



appleb said:


> In the mail for me is the 3rd gen Seiko Orange Monster SBDC023. I've been watching it for a few months and finally decided to buy one... I think Seiko may have already stopped production on these because they are getting harder to find online.
> 
> View attachment 9196418


----------



## ndw6

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I had one of these, stunning watch, just a shame it sits like an 18mm high square sided slab on my 6.75" wrists. Also don't freak out if the rotor is just an Alpina branded standard Valjoux rotor and not the custom job the pictures show - only the new Sellita SW500-equipped ones use the custom rotor, the Valjoux ones don't.


What are you talking about, the pictures of the watch is the one that is coming. I haven't seen this with a Valjoux movement as far as I know it is the Sellita, unless that was in the earlier model. I found this from 2014 and it's the same, not Valjoux.

Alpina Extreme Diver 300 Chronograph Automatic


----------



## miltdastilt

Finally pulled the trigger on the alpinist. Purchased the oem bracelet directly from Japan as reviews state the the original band is crap. Kinda pricey all in but hope it will be worth it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## appleb

trashpanda said:


> I had no idea this even existed. I like the cyclops. I wish there was a version of the Halloween Monster with the cyclops.


Honestly I not a huge fan of the cyclops myself. But being an orange monster, I felt the cyclops eye was ok to add to the monster'ish look, lol.


----------



## yoginasser

Edit: sorry, wrong thread!


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Borealis came out with a 22mm Iso-clone type strap some time ago, and it was fantastic, but only available in black.

They've recently launched a couple of other colours and sizes, so I ordered a couple of 24's in blue and orange to try on my Seafarer II.

Decided to keep/use the blue. Highly recommended, these really are lovely straps regardless of cost, and at US$25 each shipped, an incredible bargain.


----------



## Prdrers

studiompd said:


> How thick is that bad boy?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


When I read this I immediately thought of The Office, lol.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Incoming watch? Two words: White Starfish. (...and that is not racist or sexual.)


----------



## gafi

Parnis Chronometer on it's way


----------



## ItsDaBaest

I have the exact same thing, so glad I bought the oem bracelet along with the SARB017, sure it's a bit pricey but it makes the watch feel so much more solid.


----------



## DummySmacks

a lightly used Laco Paderborn










I've been on a pilot watch kick lately. I had a Steinhart Nav-B a while back that I found too big on my 7inch wrists. I'm hoping the Laco fairs better.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

Sold a couple of unwanted items on Ebay and generated enough $$$ to get this Vostok Komandirskie 24 hour.


----------



## MEzz

Orient Bambino, V4







I have been looking for this version for a while


----------



## Karan Kohli

MEzz said:


> Orient Bambino, V4
> View attachment 9220274
> 
> I have been looking for this version for a while


Please do share some pics and your impression with us when you receive it

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl

Hi all

Just pulled a trigger on this one. £100 quid in total seems to be fair price. Thanks amazon 










Thanks for watching.

Tapatalk through Word Inc. on iPhone.


----------



## BRad704

Well... after missing out on a deal earlier this week, I (semi-accidentally) managed to buy 2 watches today. Had just placed an ebay bid when I saw something tempting in the Sales Forum. I guess I'll have these 2 next week.


----------



## Houls

After wearing a suit for the last few days I realized that I needed a slimmer dressier type watch. My dive watches were tough to get under my cuff and kept catching and riding up etc... I just purchased this Bulova Accu-Swiss for $200 with free shipping.








Photo from Google Images


----------



## cairoanan

Taking a chance on this shark mesh for under 20. If it's really 316L - will be an awesome deal.


----------



## blowfish89

More Toxicnatos and springbars.


----------



## BRad704

Very nice. I picked up an Orient Bambino V1 for the same reason.



Houls said:


> After wearing a suit for the last few days I realized that I needed a slimmer dressier type watch. My dive watches were tough to get under my cuff and kept catching and riding up etc... I just purchased this Bulova Accu-Swiss for $200 with free shipping.
> 
> View attachment 9226674
> 
> Photo from Google Images


----------



## toomann

I've got this waiting for me when I get home today.


----------



## JohnM67

Nomos Club Dunkel 36mm hand-wind:



(Not my picture)


----------



## TacticalTimbo

Militec SUB-001, 44mm


----------



## toomann

Finally got home and it's even better looking than the photo the seller posted.


----------



## Zac no K

Its been too long WUS...ordered my first G-Shock


----------



## Prdrers

Zac no K said:


> Its been too long WUS...ordered my first G-Shock


Oh, but not your last... 😁


----------



## brandon\

One of these guys from eBay. I bargained with the seller and got it for a good price. Was it one of you guys?


----------



## kpjimmy

brandon\ said:


> One of these guys from eBay. I bargained with the seller and got it for a good price. Was it one of you guys?


No one from here would dare leave the bezel at the 30 to post for sale. Lol?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy

Kizzi's Precision Flight gear for the bulova moonwatch










Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saxman8845

Got this one coming. Very excited for my first automatic chrono!










Pic from amazon.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

This strap for incoming Komandirskie 24 hour. The strap got here before the watch-the watch is coming form Russia.


----------



## w4tchnut

Bought this Air Blue. 
I'm not a big fan of the brown dial, but the wife says it's different. 









I planned to get the gold tone Bulova Winton, but is > 2X $$ and the Air Blue has lume and sapphire. 









Gift for my son, will let him be the judge.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

On my short list, Been keeping an eye out for a 98b210 for under $300US.

Bulova has factory refurbs on eBay for $250 with free shipping, newly replaced batteries, etc. returns from ADs with a 30 day return policy. Took a chance, we'll see how it looks on arrival.










From eBay listing:

Stainless steel case with a black rubber strap. Uni-directional rotating black ion-plated bezel. Silver dial with black skeleton hands and index hour markers. Minute markers. Tachymeter around the inner bezel. Dial Type: Analog. Luminescent hands and markers. Date display between 4 and 5 o'clock positions. Chronograph - four sub-dials displaying: 60 minute, 12 hour, 1/10 second and 1/1000 second. Quartz movement. Scratch resistant sapphire crystal. Screw down crown. Solid case back. Case diameter: 47.5 mm. Case thickness: 14 mm. Round case shape. Band width: 24 mm. Tang clasp. Water resistant at 200 meters / 660 feet.
Our items listed as "manufacturer refurbished" are retail customer returns. For example, Macy's or Dillard's might have too much inventory of a particular watch so they would send some models to the manufacturer. Bulova puts a lot of care and effort into re-manufacturing these watches before putting them back up for sale. Each watch is completely inspected, cleaned, repaired and its battery changed prior to being resold under the "manufacturer refurbished" condition. Our watches come with the original box, tags, manual and a 3-year warranty from Bulova. However, these watches might have some very minor cosmetic wear, light nicks and scratches, on them picked up throughout the process. If you are dissatisfied with your "manufacturer refurbished" item please contact us prior to leaving feedback and we'll make things right. We are always willing to help our customers and want them to be happy with their orders.


----------



## gafi

A Braun is on it's way.










Sent from my SM-G920F


----------



## saltddirk

Stumbled across this Debert.
I do like the style, clean and simple. Given that Debert's / Parnis design department is a photocopy machine it is bound to be a "homage" of some or other. time to find out which

















I also noticed that the case back view is from a different watch, or at least from one with a different strap... But that's china for you I guess

D


----------



## kpjimmy

saltddirk said:


> Stumbled across this Debert.
> I do like the style, clean and simple. Given that Debert's / Parnis design department is a photocopy machine it is bound to be a "homage" of some or other. time to find out which
> 
> View attachment 9253026
> 
> 
> View attachment 9253042
> 
> 
> I also noticed that the case back view is from a different watch, or at least from one with a different strap... But that's china for you I guess
> 
> D


Reminded of a G. Gerlach Navigator is my first thought.









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Dupe


----------



## yankeexpress

SRP783










Prices have dropped to under $150US.


----------



## w4tchnut

saltddirk said:


> Stumbled across this Debert.
> I do like the style, clean and simple. Given that Debert's / Parnis design department is a photocopy machine it is bound to be a "homage" of some or other. time to find out which
> 
> View attachment 9253026
> 
> 
> View attachment 9253042
> 
> 
> I also noticed that the case back view is from a different watch, or at least from one with a different strap... But that's china for you I guess
> 
> D


Similar to the IWC Aquatimer 









Tempting, considering the Myota movement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

Getting a friend to make me a custom strap from this burgundy leather.


----------



## 59yukon01

The SEA-02 is not in the air yet, but has been reserved on pre-order. Excited none the less.


----------



## debasercl

saltddirk said:


> Stumbled across this Debert.
> I do like the style, clean and simple. Given that Debert's / Parnis design department is a photocopy machine it is bound to be a "homage" of some or other. time to find out which
> 
> View attachment 9253026
> 
> 
> View attachment 9253042
> 
> 
> I also noticed that the case back view is from a different watch, or at least from one with a different strap... But that's china for you I guess
> 
> D


Nice find! It's a "homage" of a IWC Aquatimer Vintage 









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## saltddirk

debasercl said:


> Nice find! It's a "homage" of a IWC Aquatimer Vintage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


It definitely is! up to the rubber strap they use..
Pity they don't invest more in a bit of creativity, I have 3 other watches from them and the quality is more than acceptable. If they would use a bit of their own to design... 
I guess what stops them is that then they can not ship half of the production through the back door to get new logo and markings printed on the face. Or probably the other way round, try to get a legitimate front for the copy shop..

Anyway, I liked the styling, and for 57 euro will not be stung too high if it's a dud.

Thanks for the ID-eing. will have to check out that Gerlache too...

D


----------



## yoginasser

I've vacillated on this one for a couple of years now and a recent sale on Amazon finally pushed me over the edge. Here's to hoping for good things to those who wait.


----------



## blowfish89

Deja vu.


yoginasser said:


> I've vacillated on this one for a couple of years now and a recent sale on Amazon finally pushed me over the edge. Here's to hoping for good things to those who wait.
> View attachment 9256282


----------



## MEzz

do you mind sharing the source ? 57 euros is much better than anything I found on ebay.


saltddirk said:


> It definitely is! up to the rubber strap they use..
> Pity they don't invest more in a bit of creativity, I have 3 other watches from them and the quality is more than acceptable. If they would use a bit of their own to design...
> I guess what stops them is that then they can not ship half of the production through the back door to get new logo and markings printed on the face. Or probably the other way round, try to get a legitimate front for the copy shop..
> 
> Anyway, I liked the styling, and for 57 euro will not be stung too high if it's a dud.
> 
> Thanks for the ID-eing. will have to check out that Gerlache too...
> 
> D


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## Saxman8845

blowfish89 said:


>


Great looking strap. You'll have to share pics once its on a watch.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## saltddirk

MEzz said:


> do you mind sharing the source ? 57 euros is much better than anything I found on ebay.


Indeed they have a BIN price of appx 100$, this one was an auction, got 25 bids from 9 punters, most of them very low feedback...
This vendor: bluesky537 on eBay

D


----------



## yoginasser

Here's another one I've been looking for for years; not because of me being unsure about it, but due to the fact that only 113 were made, and they don't turn up much. Well one finally turned up on the bay yesterday. Lord have mercy on my wallet.







Image from google search


----------



## estevezj777

So...I decided to stay home this long weekend (Labor Day) and do a "staycation"...after spending way too much time on the internet (looking for sales) I found something suitable at Brookstone...this watch winder set, after reading the positive reviews, and having had a good experience as a former client (I still have one of their watch winders from more than 10 years ago...) I decided to "pull the trigger" - it's supposed to be delivered in a few days (??) - I'm trying to keep my watch collection to less than 10 auto/mechanical watches, currently I've 7 and 7 quartz/solar/kinetic...down from a "height" of 28 auto/mechanical (!!!) - it's hard to do!


----------



## ninzeo

yoginasser said:


> Here's another one I've been looking for for years; not because of me being unsure about it, but due to the fact that only 113 were made, and they don't turn up much. Well one finally turned up on the bay yesterday. Lord have mercy on my wallet.
> View attachment 9263498
> 
> Image from google search


Nice catch...damn i missed that one. Been on the lookout for one for years too! Hope i run into one as well at some point


----------



## mannal

Been a while since I picked up anything new. I had some $ left over from a sale and was looking for this guy, at the right price.


----------



## anabuki

Just another chrono...


----------



## garf666

finally got my hands on the Hydrosub Auto after originally having to send it back from Dubai to US.
very happy with the watch now its working


----------



## Gazza74

I'd been wanting a white-dial chrono to start "rounding out" the collection. The Stowa 1938 and Junghans Meister Chronoscope have both been mini-grails for a while, but as I am changing jobs / relocating (and will have to come out of pocket for temporary housing if my house doesn't sell in 90 days), I had put off the purchase for a while. Then this morning I woke up to an email from Tisell that their ST19 was back in stock, and would I like to buy one? Yes please!!! So, this will be in the mail in a few days.


----------



## Wilma Flintstone

Hello to everyone!

This is my first post on WUS (previous lurker); glad to start posting in such a great thread.

Coming in the mail for me next week are these two. I'm a female who likes watches in them 40-43mm range:

















I have been wanting a watch with a NATO strap for some time and the Sturhling was only $88, so I'm happy about that.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

Got a couple of good ones on the way. I have been selling unwanted camera gear and stashing cash away for a Damasko. Last night I was looking around on the Russia2all site. I knew Vostok Europe made the Radio Room, but I saw models I wasn't aware of. And discovered they had the wording on the front in Russian and had hardened K1 crystal with AR coating-wow! The one I wanted also has a full lume dial. And they're only making 500 pieces in each color. So I forgot about the Damasko!!! Ordered the Radio Room this morning. Almost got 2 of the exact same model, one for a daily wearer and one to put away. But they're way too big to wear on a regular basis IMO-46mm and 16mm thick. Since it was so much less $$$ than the Damasko, I also got an Archimede Klassic 42mm for my 1st German watch from Watch Mann. Maybe I'll get the Damasko next year...or maybe not. I wasn't too crazy about the styling just wanted a watch with a hardened case. Now the race is on, which one will get here first? OK enough said here's pics.


----------



## kpjimmy

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Runnin_Ute

Just shipped from Panatime-one of their NATO style straps for my Invicta Pro Diver (Master of the Oceans) with orange dial and bezel. Orange and black stripes plus some 24 mm springboard and a tool.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Fresh from the mailbox. Dagaz Aurora


----------



## anabuki

Watch at the first glance is OK. But small second hands close up, shows they're looking like from 25 cent Chinese toy watch. :-( 
Compared to my Alpha "Daytona"  small hands, they're really sh.t. 
And the main complaint that I'll not stick with ebay German dealer of Gigandet watches is shipping cost.
Almost 20EU for shiping to Poland is ridiculous.
I've got my Citizen Royal Navy Comm. from the Watchshop GB, for 6EU in two days by DHL Express. 
Even if it,s now Brexit time... :-D


----------



## Level.5x

I snagged a SARB017 "Alpinist" bracelet off a fellow WUS member on the Sales Corner. So far, so good. Hoping to have it by Monday. Trying to save a few dollars Vs. ordering brand new from the Japanese vendors charging $140+.

With the bracelet, I'll be able to wear the Alpinist more on the weekends when busy outdoors. With 200m W/R, a bracelet allows me to wear the watch around water more including sweat! I didn't really consider a rubber strap and I kind of got away from NATOs and Perlon so the bracelet just seemed like a better option.









to go with this...


----------



## estevezj777

Picked this up on the long weekend, I should be getting by next week...


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

So a good chunk of the proceeds from my recent sell-off are going towards this. Order placed this morning, currently being made.

Stowa Antea b2b 390, green dial/green strap - except I'm getting the date variant and paying a bit extra for the fancy deployant clasp.


----------



## Adrian Jones

Looking forward to receiving this tomorrow Vostok Europe Almaz Titanium.










Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## yoginasser

BlackrazorNZ said:


> So a good chunk of the proceeds from my recent sell-off are going towards this. Order placed this morning, currently being made.
> 
> Stowa Antea b2b 390, green dial/green strap - except I'm getting the date variant and paying a bit extra for the fancy deployant clasp.


Nice! But is this because you're a kiwi?


----------



## mannal

I'm 3 for 3 with Creationwatches. As expected, I got a generic box but the watch appears to be in good condition and everything functions. It made it to IL in 2 days.



















mannal said:


> Been a while since I picked up anything new. I had some $ left over from a sale and was looking for this guy, at the right price.
> 
> View attachment 9264434


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

yoginasser said:


> Nice! But is this because you're a kiwi?


<Puts on Mr Rogers cardigan (that's a 'sweater' for our American friends>

Time for a knowledge realignment 

This is a Kiwi. It is the flightless bird NZers have as their national demonym.










This, on the other hand, is a kiwiFRUIT.










A green one to be specific. We also grow gold ones, which are milder and less astringent and more popular with small children. Both go great on pavlova, but neither is what the description of NZers as 'Kiwis' is referring to - in fact, they used to be called Chinese Gooseberries until someone at the relevant marketing board decided that, given their vague resemblance to the feathered body of of an actual Kiwi, we'd have better luck selling them as 'Kiwifruit'.

Please note that no actual Kiwis are harmed in the production of Kiwifruit 










... but you're right, the strap in particular looks very Kiwifruit coloured. That gives me a great idea for a photo when it arrives


----------



## blowfish89

Got this one from m0rt, complete with a Swedish newspaper.


----------



## yoginasser

BlackrazorNZ said:


> <Puts on Mr Rogers cardigan (that's a 'sweater' for our American friends>
> 
> Time for a knowledge realignment
> 
> This is a Kiwi. It is the flightless bird NZers have as their national demonym.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This, on the other hand, is a kiwiFRUIT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A green one to be specific. We also grow gold ones, which are milder and less astringent and more popular with small children. Both go great on pavlova, but neither is what the description of NZers as 'Kiwis' is referring to - in fact, they used to be called Chinese Gooseberries until someone at the relevant marketing board decided that, given their vague resemblance to the feathered body of of an actual Kiwi, we'd have better luck selling them as 'Kiwifruit'.
> 
> Please note that no actual Kiwis are harmed in the production of Kiwifruit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... but you're right, the strap in particular looks very Kiwifruit coloured. That gives me a great idea for a photo when it arrives


Fine, is this because you're a Kiwifruit?


----------



## yoginasser

BlackrazorNZ said:


> ... but you're right, the strap in particular looks very Kiwifruit coloured. That gives me a great idea for a photo when it arrives










Something along these lines?


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

yoginasser said:


> Fine, is this because you're a Kiwifruit?


I have nothing against our gay brethren but I don't bat for that team. Unfortunately. They seem to have much better dress sense than me.



yoginasser said:


> Something along these lines?


Not sure if the implication is I'm a Kiwiass or a Kiwinutsack?


----------



## kpjimmy

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I have nothing against our gay brethren but I don't bat for that team. Unfortunately. They seem to have much better dress sense than me.
> 
> Not sure if the implication is I'm a Kiwiass or a Kiwinutsack?


Maybe both  ?

Trans-kiwi 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## yoginasser

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I have nothing against our gay brethren but I don't bat for that team. Unfortunately. They seem to have much better dress sense than me.
> Not sure if the implication is I'm a Kiwiass or a Kiwinutsack?


lol That watch would suggest otherwise.  I kid. I'm a big fan uncommon dial colors, and try to collect them whenever possible. Wear it in good health man, and be sure to post some wrist shots when it lands; sans the Kiwiscrot please. 


kpjimmy said:


> Maybe both  ?
> 
> Trans-kiwi


Heshekiwi? Kiwijenner??


----------



## yoginasser

Speaking of awesome color watches, I've had this Vostok on a bracelet for some time now but I decided to subdue it a bit with a canvas strap. It arrived today, and I must say that I like the look. 







This Diloy strap (marketed as StrapsCo) is soft AF! I highly recommend it for those of you looking for some comfy straps.







The big shiny buckle complements the case perfectly. Couldn't be happier with the overall balance that it brings.


----------



## filthyj24




----------



## debasercl

BlackrazorNZ said:


> So a good chunk of the proceeds from my recent sell-off are going towards this. Order placed this morning, currently being made.
> 
> Stowa Antea b2b 390, green dial/green strap - except I'm getting the date variant and paying a bit extra for the fancy deployant clasp.


Amazing! Congrats for such beautiful and bold watch, nice to see another Stowa in NZ, I'm hopping to get a third soon.
Cheers

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilma Flintstone

blowfish89 said:


> Got this one from m0rt, complete with a Swedish newspaper.


That's a beauty!

I've been trying to find affordable watches with cushion/tonneau/unusual-shaped cases, so I'm a a bit jealous of you for this one.


----------



## blowfish89

Wilma Flintstone said:


> That's a beauty!
> 
> I've been trying to find affordable watches with cushion/tonneau/unusual-shaped cases, so I'm a a bit jealous of you for this one.


Thank you for your kind compliments. As for the Rado, it is indeed a somewhat unique watch, more details about this exact watch can be found here - http://www.watchcarefully.com/inventory/quartz1.html


----------



## flying.fish

Wilma Flintstone said:


> Hello to everyone!
> 
> This is my first post on WUS (previous lurker); glad to start posting in such a great thread.
> 
> Coming in the mail for me next week are these two. I'm a female who likes watches in them 40-43mm range:
> 
> View attachment 9277378
> 
> 
> View attachment 9277386
> 
> 
> I have been wanting a field watch for some time and the Sturhling was only $88, so I'm happy about that.


Nice to have you onboard Wilma 

Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## flying.fish

This is a winner

Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

Deployant clasps from Strapped For Time for the newly acquired Archimede Klassik and Vostok Europe Radio Room.





And the 1st anniversary gift for my wife


----------



## brandon\

One of these&#8230;










Plus one of these&#8230;










And I still have one of these incoming&#8230;










There's going to be a battle for my wrist real estate.


----------



## Hi-Shine

Im waiting patiently for the Straton Curve Chrono should arrive in the next month... Chose this model below but the Meca-Quartz version, also have an extra leather strap in grey along with 2 Natos.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

brandon\ said:


> One of these&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus one of these&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I still have one of these incoming&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's going to be a battle for my wrist real estate.


Looks like a little Seiko party for you  Nice!


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

brandon\ said:


> One of these&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus one of these&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I still have one of these incoming&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's going to be a battle for my wrist real estate.


Looks like a little Seiko party for you  Nice!


----------



## Skeptical

I have succumbed to the lure of the Precisionist movement and have a Moon Watch on the way










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Inbound


----------



## yankeexpress

Skeptical said:


> I have succumbed to the lure of the Precisionist movement and have a Moon Watch on the way


Excellent! Mine arrived.


----------



## Araziza

yankeexpress said:


> Inbound


Such a gorgeous watch. Probably would have succumbed and bought this (on blue rubber), but this one is too similar 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

yankeexpress said:


> Inbound


Sauce?


----------



## blowfish89

Found a somewhat-affordable 1950s vintage handwind chronograph with a 38mm case at my local watchmaker's shop, so thought why not.









Wristshot.


----------



## tygrysastyl

Hi

Finally after days of delay from Amazon here it is. Feels great. Looking fantastic. I'm happy.























































Thanks for watching.

Tapatalk through Word Inc. on iPhone.


----------



## yoginasser

blowfish89 said:


> Found an affordable 1950s vintage handwind chronograph with a 38mm case at my local watchmaker's shop, so thought why not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wristshot.


Well done! And the fit looks fine too. Wear it in good health man.


----------



## sharptools

I can't believe how much watch I got for the price Symphony 2 with Sapphire crystal, made in Japan and very well built.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

A brief unboxing video of my STOWA Antea b2b which arrived today, in lovely Kermit Green


----------



## ergbert

blowfish89 said:


> Found a somewhat-affordable 1950s vintage handwind chronograph with a 38mm case at my local watchmaker's shop, so thought why not.


<snip images>

That is a great find!! Enjoy!


----------



## mannal

Thanks to Lancman and the Heads Up! thread, I have this combo in-bound:

Borrowed Picture


----------



## blowfish89

yoginasser said:


> Well done! And the fit looks fine too. Wear it in good health man.





ergbert said:


> <snip images>
> 
> That is a great find!! Enjoy!


Thanks guys !


----------



## brmvs

Just won this Relide Sportsman on Ebay, curious how it looks in person but I think I got a good deal out of it. I mean vintage swiss for the price of a Casio!

Pics are borrowed from the seller!


----------



## Pippy

Jonesin4Watches said:


> I snagged a SARB017 "Alpinist" bracelet off a fellow WUS member on the Sales Corner. So far, so good. Hoping to have it by Monday. Trying to save a few dollars Vs. ordering brand new from the Japanese vendors charging $140+.
> 
> With the bracelet, I'll be able to wear the Alpinist more on the weekends when busy outdoors. With 200m W/R, a bracelet allows me to wear the watch around water more including sweat! I didn't really consider a rubber strap and I kind of got away from NATOs and Perlon so the bracelet just seemed like a better option.
> 
> View attachment 9286026
> 
> 
> to go with this...
> 
> View attachment 9286042


Now THAT is a lovely combination.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lockwood1




----------



## estevezj777

Well, I got my newest acquisition today - a Seiko Kinetic GMT SUN023 that I picked up over the last weekend - looking good, and working good!


----------



## ToneLoke09

Delivered today. Picked this up off a recent Amazon lightning deal. Never thought I'd own a Nixon, their styles never really appealed to me but being a Star Wars fan, I had to get it. The deal was $62. At 37mm, it's just the size for me as well. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy

mannal said:


> Thanks to Lancman and the Heads Up! thread, I have this combo in-bound:
> 
> Borrowed Picture
> View attachment 9348226


Didn't get that one but ended with the k4 quartz for 53 USD shipped










Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

Lots of chatter about the watches not being solid bronze, even though they're listed as SS with a foo-finish. I think my $15 gold Seiko may have a fake finish as well 



kpjimmy said:


> Didn't get that one but ended with the k4 quartz for 53 USD shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456

Landed last night. Bracelet removed. New black band coming...


----------



## sticky

Latest update is that it's in Liepzig and has been for 30 mins so on past performance it'll be leaving Germany any time now.


----------



## Skeptical

This arrived quickly. Pretty big on my 7" wrist, but comfortable.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy

Skeptical said:


> This arrived quickly. Pretty big on my 7" wrist, but comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have it on a 6.5inch wrist and I don't care lol










Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna

kpjimmy said:


> I have it on a 6.5inch wrist and I don't care lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Love the strap combo


----------



## jetcash

Couldn't help myself.









-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## jetcash

Also ordered this for the band. $3.32 well spent









-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## brmvs

I have these two on the way,

First I bought a C&B Bomber strap in short lenght for my tiny wrists... 








Then i bought my first Micro-Branded watch, a Zelos Chroma 2 Sport.








Now I will try not to buy any watches before I sell something, we'll see how that goes...


----------



## Jackalo626

Black Fluco leather watch band


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x

Bought the Seiko OEM bracelet for my SARB017 from a forum member in the Sales Corner. I absolutely love the Alpinist on the OEM bracelet!

The bracelet quality itself is just okay. There's this funny gap between the bracelet and the clasp that I have never seen on any other bracelet I've owned. I'm not sure what this is about but I circled it in the photo below.

Overall though, the combo is a definite winner! Really grateful I could shave $20-30 bucks off the MSRP by finding a used one.


----------



## HoustonReal

DHL will have this to me by the end of today.

*DOM* (Deo Optimo Maximo) *W-624*
Tungsten 38mm, 7.68mm thick, sapphire, quartz movement, 200M WR, 175g, lumed indices but hands are not lumed.


----------



## blackdot

18mm polished, mid-weight Staib mesh for one of my Carreras. If it's short enough, there it will stay and stay and stay. Much as it has been fun strap shopping, it's also been expensive. Plus, it rains a lot here. Hence, looking forward to mesh over leather.

Heard a lot about its quality. Hope it lives up to the hype.










Going for this look.









20mm Colareb Venezia for my vintage Wittnauer. The rusty colour should bring out the creamy lume and red bezel nicely. Thick strap for a big watch.


----------



## KingLear

Anxiously awaiting my Bundeswehr forum project watch.


----------



## Drumguy

Got this Sinn 556 a little under two weeks ago. I may have already posted this here, I can't remember so I'm doing it again!


----------



## mannal

My strap did not make the trip across the pond but I was still pleasantly surprised with all the stuff they put in the box. This is my second WG purchase and I'm confident I will deal with them again (if I get my strap). It just made the cut due to how the movement feels when setting the watch. Not what I expected but not that big of an issue. I have an email off to the WG Team letting them know that the strap was MIA (yes, I did order it)











































mannal said:


> Thanks to Lancman and the Heads Up! thread, I have this combo in-bound:
> 
> Borrowed Picture
> View attachment 9348226


----------



## Level.5x

Drumguy said:


> Got this Sinn 556 a little under two weeks ago. I may have already posted this here, I can't remember so I'm doing it again!


Nice! Congrats. Im getting a 556i tomorrow. Bought one off a forum member a couple days ago and USPS is saying itll get here tomorrow! Your pics are making me anxious.


----------



## Gazza74

The Tisell arrived this afternoon. Build quality is surprisingly good, and stylistically it definitely quenches the thirst for a Stowa 1938......just wish it wasn't 43mm, but it is quite comfortable on the wrist (the strap will probably be replaced tomorrow though).









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acurry

paulsb said:


> Waiting for the Postman!!
> 
> View attachment 2090386
> 
> 
> My first Oris, off eBay. Can't wait to feel it!!


That is a nice Oris. What is the reference number?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackdot

Straps have shipped!

Meanwhile, found photos of other Carreras on mesh. Looks even better than the Speedy! Think it'll go on the CS3111......


----------



## pmarte

Joined the Sea Urchin club!


----------



## eblackmo

I have decided to expand my horizons and add some nicer dressy type watches to my collection starting with this.....


----------



## dan_bsht

Sold few watches so I managed to get some incoming. 
















And this is to be modded into a Sinn homage








Also got parts incoming to build a Steve McQueen homage








Finally a very rare submariner homage 😁

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## blackdot

the_watchier, nice Seiko!

Not for me but a family member who needs to use all these functions. A steal at $28. All stainless steel and small form factor.









I had bought said family member a much, much more expensive and hard to find Citizen _Promaster _with the _super-cool_ shutter dial and sweet module that does all the things Swiss ana-digis still cannot do. But, no, she wasn't happy with it! I'll have to put it up for sale.

So, I'm trying again to please. Hope she'll be too distracted by all the pretty NATO options to find something wrong with this one.


----------



## Drumguy

Jonesin4Watches said:


> Nice! Congrats. Im getting a 556i tomorrow. Bought one off a forum member a couple days ago and USPS is saying itll get here tomorrow! Your pics are making me anxious.


Thanks! You're gonna love yours! Post pics when it arrives!


----------



## Drumguy

Jonesin4Watches said:


> Nice! Congrats. Im getting a 556i tomorrow. Bought one off a forum member a couple days ago and USPS is saying itll get here tomorrow! Your pics are making me anxious.


Thanks! You're gonna love yours! Post pics when it arrives!


----------



## Level.5x

Drumguy said:


> Thanks! You're gonna love yours! Post pics when it arrives!


Received my Sinn 556i this afternoon and this watch is amazing! The dial on this watch is just stunning. Way glossier than I thought. It's not as glossy as my Urushi lacquered SARW013 but there's some similarity there.

This could become a daily wearer...


----------



## jetcash

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## cfcfan81

Just ordered a SKX009K1 for $163 on overstock... Was 181 with a 10% off coupon (they are easy to find)


----------



## yoginasser

I got my DJR Diverscope a couple of weeks ago, but I've been waiting for her strap to arrive before I posted anything. The strap arrived from China today, and the combo is better than I had hoped for! The military painted tan mat leather brings a complementary ruggedness to the muted pink and blue of the dial, and makes the watch easier to pair with casual clothes; otherwise, I would think pink and blue would be a hard dial color combo to score much wrist time if the strap was any shinier. This is the first watch I bought from F29, which was a pure impulse buy, as I've never seen this beautiful Daniel JeanRichard before. Big thanks to shorinjikempo for the deal.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Awful thread skills by your truly this afternoon.

This one incoming.









It's the last of the three Hammy chronos I've been wanting to try.


----------



## yoginasser

WOW! What are the chances?! We should start our own Diverscope thread.  Congrats on you 4K posts btw.
Edit: Doh! I thought you meant you got a DJR. Congrats on the Hamilton! I look forward to the wrist shots.


----------



## mannal

As expected, I had an email from WG in my inbox this morning. They sent me the spring bar tool instead of the strap. They state that they were a bit busy last week and said they will ship me the strap.



mannal said:


> My strap did not make the trip across the pond but I was still pleasantly surprised with all the stuff they put in the box. This is my second WG purchase and I'm confident I will deal with them again (if I get my strap). It just made the cut due to how the movement feels when setting the watch. Not what I expected but not that big of an issue. I have an email off to the WG Team letting them know that the strap was MIA (yes, I did order it)
> 
> View attachment 9376274
> 
> 
> View attachment 9376282
> 
> 
> View attachment 9376290
> 
> 
> View attachment 9376298
> 
> 
> View attachment 9376314


----------



## mr mash

Orient ray just delivered. Looks nice lovely lume. Bracelets far too big for me. Have leather NATO incoming..... bracelets sort of appealing though...










Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## yoginasser

The OEM strap on the Zubr looks better in person than the pictures would suggest; but I think this would kick it up a notch. Will post photos when it arrives.


----------



## meaantje

mr mash said:


> Orient ray just delivered. Looks nice lovely lume. Bracelets far too big for me. Have leather NATO incoming..... bracelets sort of appealing though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


you can just adjust the bracelet? Remove a couple of links?


----------



## Piede

So I just purchased another watch. Well, couldn't let this one pass.

(pic stolen from internet)


----------



## kpjimmy

kpjimmy said:


> Didn't get that one but ended with the k4 quartz for 53 USD shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


In like flynn! And I really like it!


----------



## mannal

I was holding out for one already on a bracelet. Since some random code got me in under $160, I pulled the trigger.


----------



## stress8all

I have a bad habit of jumping into things. As a result, I have three watches on the way to replace the Fitbit I've been wearing for the last year.

First, because I had some USD balance to use from my PayPal account. Wanted sapphire, quartz, and a date window. Will be a work watch, working inside slot machines means it'll probably get knocked around a bit, regularly exposed to speaker magnets etc.








Second, because $97usd is cheap enough.









And third, a birthday present from my wife. This is the one that I can't stop staring at photos of.


----------



## pantagruel

My family asked me to pick out a watch for my birthday in a few weeks. I chose a nice affordable Seiko Recraft.


----------



## GUTuna

Piede said:


> So I just purchased another watch. Well, couldn't let this one pass.
> 
> (pic stolen from internet)


Ahhh! Where did you find it?


----------



## Piede

It is coming from another Dutch watch enthusiast!


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Bradjhomes

Piede said:


> So I just purchased another watch. Well, couldn't let this one pass.
> 
> (pic stolen from internet)


Haven't seen one come up for sale for a while.

Congrats


----------



## mr mash

what model seiko is that ?



stress8all said:


> I have a bad habit of jumping into things. As a result, I have three watches on the way to replace the Fitbit I've been wearing for the last year.
> 
> First, because I had some USD balance to use from my PayPal account. Wanted sapphire, quartz, and a date window. Will be a work watch, working inside slot machines means it'll probably get knocked around a bit, regularly exposed to speaker magnets etc.
> View attachment 9429178
> 
> 
> Second, because $97usd is cheap enough.
> 
> View attachment 9429194
> 
> 
> And third, a birthday present from my wife. This is the one that I can't stop staring at photos of.
> View attachment 9429186


----------



## ironborn

mr mash said:


> what model seiko is that ?


Seiko Sarb033

Sent fra min KIW-L21 via Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK

Oh boy, just ordered. No date display, no day display, not even seconds hand! :-x Still, I am incredibly excited to get it.


----------



## WatchJunky

I just got this one yesterday, along with a Seiko 5, and Seiko Monster. This is a Citizen NY2300-09LB. I'm usually a Seiko guy, but I couldn't pass this one up. I have a Seiko 7002, 2 6309's, SKX007, and SKX175, and I think the Citizen may be a little nicer. I'm kind of shocked.


----------



## uvalaw2005

A couple new rolled canvas straps for my Damasko:


----------



## Vicolindo

TAG Heuer incoming!









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

I got me Geckota last week, my SKX009K is in the air and I was just notified that this guy shipped. PP account back to $0 but I'm happy.


----------



## Buchmann69

should arrive in a couple days

I picked the blue&red one...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackdot

Staib mesh arrived. So well-made.


----------



## KrisOK

Well.... I gave in and joined the Hamilton feeding frenzy this weekend, and have a Khaki Field Officer Handwinding

















AND... A PanEurop Chronograph on the way in......

















I'm so weak.....


----------



## Piede

What a pretty watch!


----------



## lxnastynotch93

Piede said:


> What a pretty watch!


What's the model number of this one?


----------



## stress8all

Looks like a SARB001.


----------



## mannal

Watch made it here in a day (got it yesterday). Time Grapher has it at +6 face-up and +11 crown at 3 o'clock. I tested at full-wind and after it was running for 16 hours.

It came with protective plastic on both sides, inner and outer box, hangtag and manual.



















mannal said:


> I got me Geckota last week, my SKX009K is in the air and I was just notified that this guy shipped. PP account back to $0 but I'm happy.
> 
> View attachment 9444570


----------



## dejavus

Just minding my own business at tk maxx and I saw This with no price on display, asked the retail assistant for the Price and did a double take... Paid and ran out of the store..

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## mjmcnal

1 of 3


----------



## mjmcnal

2 of 3


----------



## mjmcnal

3 of 3


----------



## mannal

This guy is going back. Time Grapher almost melted. skipping beats and running -130 face-up.



mannal said:


> I was holding out for one already on a bracelet. Since some random code got me in under $160, I pulled the trigger.
> 
> View attachment 9427994


----------



## mannal

No-Joy. On it's way back. Had a few issues but the erratic heartbeat is a deal-breaker.











mannal said:


> I was holding out for one already on a bracelet. Since some random code got me in under $160, I pulled the trigger.
> 
> View attachment 9427994


----------



## w4tchnut

mannal said:


> No-Joy. On it's way back. Had a few issues but the erratic heartbeat is a deal-breaker.
> 
> View attachment 9473874


Are you certain the problem is not with the timegrapher? Mabe wait a day or two and monitor the accuracy?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

Tested against my Ball chronometer and my new Hami. It appears to be working as expected.



w4tchnut said:


> Are you certain the problem is not with the timegrapher? Mabe wait a day or two and monitor the accuracy?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmfowler

Just ordered a Phoenix strap for my HMT Pilot


----------



## hongkongtaipan

I have two Bulova Precisionist watches and love the 262 kHz sweeping seconds hand. So I couldn't pass up a great sale on a Bulova Accutron II at Area Trend. I got the Accutron II Snorkel Chronograph (Bulova Accutron II 96B237) for $119.70, and that is before I get reimbursed 8.3 % from BeFrugal. Not bad for a MSRP $650 watch. Here is a picture from the web and pictures of my existing Bulova Precisionist collection.








​ Bulova Precisionist Chronograph 98B210









Bulova Precisionist Wilton Chronograph 96B183








​


----------



## darkclassic

Thanks to nordwulf on the head's up thread, I just ordered up one of these Christopher Ward C7 Rapide mk II


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

So I kinda accidentally won an Ebay auction.

Put in a lowball bid fully expecting it to be outbid. Except it didn't.

So now I have a watch coming, at an exceptional price, that I don't really need.

Suspect this one will be a catch and release.


----------



## tristanhilton85

I just picked up a Burei off of Amazon for $75. Seiko NH36A movement. Definitely not the best watch I have, but for the price, it's hard to beat.


----------



## fastcasters

Bough this Titoni last week and it arrived today. Nice, clean no frills design - kind of refreshing IMHO. Anyway, v happy with it and will be hanging onto this one


----------



## kpjimmy

fastcasters said:


> Bough this Titoni last week and it arrived today. Nice, clean no frills design - kind of refreshing IMHO. Anyway, v happy with it and will be hanging onto this one
> 
> View attachment 9486730
> 
> 
> View attachment 9486738
> 
> 
> View attachment 9486746
> 
> 
> View attachment 9486754


Nice pickup! I have to ask if its Asian in origin at all because "444" can translate to "die" or "death" three times over lol.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastcasters

kpjimmy said:


> Nice pickup! I have to ask if its Asian in origin at all because "444" can translate to "die" or "death" three times over lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


LOL - had to look that up but now I see what you mean - didn't even know Tetraphobia (fear of the number 4) was erm a phobia - I learnt something today


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Awaiting these two as soon as the Massprop offering ends and they send out the watches.


----------



## kpjimmy

In today the Boldr Sopwith. Tomorrow is NTH day 










Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## PBR-StreetGang

SNKN37. It was between this or a Vostok Ministry. I decided I didn't want another diver so this won.


----------



## whoa

Oris rubber for my Oris Aquis! 

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Got my Mido 8885 back from having a replacement NOS acrylic crystal fitted to replace the old one that was scratched to hell. Also swapped the black-on-white Spanish day/date wheels for white-on-black English ones.


----------



## garf666

Just received 2 straps from the Clockwork Synergy sale. Installed one on my modified Amphibian


----------



## mannal

SKX009K Second attempt. This time it's coming from AreaTrend.


----------



## trashpanda

Got this GWM5610-1JF on the way, might get the combi bracelet for it.

I haven't been having luck trying to find a used seiko srp311, so i'm debating whether or not i want to just buy one new. Almost won an ebay auction for one, but someone outbid me and ended up paying the price they go for new for it.


----------



## mikekol

trashpanda said:


> Got this GWM5610-1JF on the way, might get the combi bracelet for it.
> 
> I haven't been having luck trying to find a used seiko srp311, so i'm debating whether or not i want to just buy one new. Almost won an ebay auction for one, but someone outbid me and ended up paying the price they go for new for it.


Definitely get the combi bracelet!


----------



## kpjimmy

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## trashpanda

mikekol said:


> Definitely get the combi bracelet!


I really want to, but i don't want to pay $88 for it


----------



## mikekol

trashpanda said:


> I really want to, but i don't want to pay $88 for it


Understood as I was like that before I bought mine. I also have the regular 5610 (red lines) and paying pretty much the same for the bracelet as the entire watch was rather bone head move. Check f29 and offer sellers if they're willing to part ways with their combi. Also, i'll PM you a way to get one around $68 US.


----------



## Adrian Jones

fastcasters said:


> Bough this Titoni last week and it arrived today. Nice, clean no frills design - kind of refreshing IMHO. Anyway, v happy with it and will be hanging onto this one
> 
> View attachment 9486730
> 
> 
> View attachment 9486738
> 
> 
> View attachment 9486746
> 
> 
> View attachment 9486754


Hello looks a great watch. Could I ask how much you paid for it. best regards Adrian

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpreston

Crazy low price for this beauty at Kohls yesterday, free one day shipping 20% OFF AND $50 back in Kohls cash. It arrived in less than 24 hours (holy cow that was quick). Kohls are like drug dealers with their cash back. Now I've got two sitting in the shopping cart waiting for Thursday's next 20% off deal - can you say a new Seiko Turtle for $190.

Initial impressions of the Moonwatch, Mikey Likey. It has to be one of the most comfortable watches I own. It looks so much better in person and after I put it on a nice soft broken leather strap it feels divine. The OEM strap, which is nice, but it is a bit stiff for me, The other one I'll keep in the package - NATO straps don't cut it for me. I think this one is will be a keeper and although I didn't need it I'm glad I got found one at a fair price.


----------



## mannal

Geckota C-3 Vintage Pre-V. Cracked Rust


----------



## PBR-StreetGang

A ColaReb Venezia for the Seiko Recraft that is still in the mail. I'm almost positive I wont like that slab of leather the watch comes with.


----------



## Watch Obsessive

I've been eyeing one of these for a year or two and was literally about to walk into an AD this weekend and buy one new (after a bit of haggling of course). I'd been keeping an eye on eBay but even used they go for close to retail.
This morning I did a quick search and found a beauty at a very reasonable buy it now price, made an offer, had some counter flirting and landed it at a ridiculously good price. 
I just hope it's as good as it looks in the pics.


----------



## trashpanda

Just ordered a combi bracelet for my new to me GWM5610R-1JF


----------



## tygrysastyl

Didn't expect to win auction in eBay for this one. Will most likely try to sell it.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005




----------



## jeacock

tygrysastyl said:


> Didn't expect to win auction in eBay for this one. Will most likely try to sell it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for watching.
> 
> iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


Just a word of caution. There have been a rash of fake Hamilton Khaki watches sold on Ebay on that tire tread strap. Be sure to check out the movement carefully. There are a few threads on the Hamilton forum about these counterfeits. I certainly hope yours is genuine. I have one and love it.

EDIT: Just took another look at this post. Those dots marking the hours should be uniform in size. These clearly are not. I see big red flags. I would suggest you contact the seller.


----------



## sunofapun

Ive been quite naughty


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

Still incoming after almost 6 weeks coming from Russia. Hope I get it :-(


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

trashpanda said:


> Just ordered a combi bracelet for my new to me GWM5610R-1JF


I ordered the same bracelet for my GW-M5610. Hopefully it will be here soon because the watch got here yesterday.


----------



## trashpanda

How do you like your watch so far? I'm still really amused by the auto-light feature. I ordered my bracelet from the UK so it'll be a while before it arrives.



SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> I ordered the same bracelet for my GW-M5610. Hopefully it will be here soon because the watch got here yesterday.


----------



## tygrysastyl

jeacock said:


> Just a word of caution. There have been a rash of fake Hamilton Khaki watches sold on Ebay on that tire tread strap. Be sure to check out the movement carefully. There are a few threads on the Hamilton forum about these counterfeits. I certainly hope yours is genuine. I have one and love it.
> 
> EDIT: Just took another look at this post. Those dots marking the hours should be uniform in size. These clearly are not. I see big red flags. I would suggest you contact the seller.


Hi,

Thanks for all the help. I've contacted the seller now, just moments ago, I'll await his answer. I asked for more detailed pictures. So far I have the close up of the back from the actual auction. Looking at comments from seller there are few dissatisfactions, but nothing major and no real bad comment about non original watch.

Here is the picture. Perhaps this will allow you to help out bit more.

Worse comes to worse I'll contact eBay about the case asking for refund.









Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

trashpanda said:


> How do you like your watch so far? I'm still really amused by the auto-light feature. I ordered my bracelet from the UK so it'll be a while before it arrives.


So far I really like it. I've always enjoyed the auto light on the GW-5600BCJ but I'm sure it uses alot of battery power. I ordered my bracelet from the UK also-Tiktox.


----------



## jeacock

PM sent. The movement is not a genuine eta 2824-2 nor the newer H-10. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


----------



## mannal

Much better. This meets my expectations and I see nothing wrong with the watch (at first glance). I'll give it a good once-over when I get back from travel (Fri).











mannal said:


> SKX009K Second attempt. This time it's coming from AreaTrend.
> 
> View attachment 9501266


----------



## pmarte

Order on Friday, shipped on Monday! Thanks #crownandbuckle #mdv106 #deskdiver #casiodiver


----------



## revitup007

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo

Should get it tomorrow


----------



## watch-newbie

My perpetual R-01 regulator is officially in the mail.


----------



## cbethanc

and









Pics borrowed. And so many mod parts for seikos from so many different sources that i need a spreadsheet to keep up with what is coming in.


----------



## humphrj

Doxa 300t 50th anniversary due in November


----------



## humphrj

cbethanc said:


> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics borrowed. And so many mod parts for seikos from so many different sources that i need a spreadsheet to keep up with what is coming in.


Fantastic deal you got on that Dagaz Typhoon. Very jealous. Will you go for the new Aurora Charcoal?


----------



## estevezj777

Just got my 1st Swatch watch in today - not bad for the Sistem 51 Irony Arrow. On 1st impressions, I like it - it has solid built to it, it has some heft (stainless steel case) and the rubber strap is comfortable - it can easily turn out to be a favorite office watch. A few quirks about this "sistem" - in order to wind it you have to wind it counter-clockwise (1st ever watch that I own that winds counterclockwise...) - also, it is a non-hacking watch, which means that the seconds hands do not stop when you pull out the crown (kind of bothers me, but no biggie...) A Swiss automatic watch for under $200!


----------



## cbethanc

humphrj said:


> Fantastic deal you got on that Dagaz Typhoon. Very jealous. Will you go for the new Aurora Charcoal?


Agreed. It was a shockingly great deal. I'm pretty fired up about it. I do like some elements of the Aurora. But I haven't looked closely at it yet. I do love Jake's work. I wouldn't be surprised if that was in the mix for the next target if they are still available.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

So this showed up today. It's so much better looking in person.


----------



## Prdrers

estevezj777 said:


> View attachment 9563322


That's a great looking Swatch IMO... Congrats, Sir!


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

My birthday is in a few days and my wife gave me 50usd. So I cross another off the wish list. All of my G-Shocks are the square 5600/5610 series and I think I'm going to stick with those. With this one it doesn't need sunlight to charge or a clear view to sync with the atomic clock-just change battery every few years.


----------



## trashpanda

Got an SRP311 Halloween Monster on its way in time for Halloween!


----------



## wsmc511

Sinn U1 Fully Tegimented - Due tomorrow! Can't wait.


----------



## 315jessie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 315jessie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 315jessie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 315jessie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strmwatch

trashpanda said:


> Got an SRP311 Halloween Monster on its way in time for Halloween!


Mind if I asked where you ordered this from and how much it was?


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

I think I need an intervention...


----------



## yoginasser




----------



## tygrysastyl

So recent post about Hamilton was about actual fake. Got full refund on it now, so no harm done.

With a lot of knew knowledge and with help of some users I pulled a trigger on another auction.

Hopefully this time piece will arrive in next couple of weeks.



















Hopefully this time everything will be great.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## trashpanda

I ordered it from ebay for $190. I searched ebay for srp311 and chose the cheapest one. I think this watch is currently on amazon for $185, but they don't accept paypal so I couldn't order from them.



Strmwatch said:


> Mind if I asked where you ordered this from and how much it was?


----------



## cbethanc

I think these Sistem51 watches deserve the credit they are getting. And the new steel line is sharp.


----------



## trashpanda

Just impulse bought a Seiko SLT109 (unfortunately not on a bracelet). Kinda starting to come to terms that it's likely too large for my wrists


----------



## jetcash

Popping these <$2 eBay bands from SE Asia. Addicted.










-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## jetcash

Also got the Chinese super engineer. I have no willpower.









-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## mr mash

jetcash said:


> Also got the Chinese super engineer. I have no willpower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


Where did you buy the engineer bracelet from?? Wondering whether to get one in black if they are available for this watch....
...are they fairly heavy?









Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj

This Deep-sea to add to my Deep-Sea 'B'
I hope the caseback gasket isn't like the last one.....


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## blowfish89

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


You are on a roll. First the lovely NTH Santa Cruz then this.


----------



## trashpanda

My SRP311 got delivered to my campus post office today, but I won't be able to pick it up unril monday since the box is too big. I'm very disappointed


----------



## jetcash

mr mash said:


> Where did you buy the engineer bracelet from?? Wondering whether to get one in black if they are available for this watch....
> ...are they fairly heavy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


There's a Chinese super engineer thread around. They do come in black and people seem to like them. It'll be a month before this one reaches me. Check out the thread!

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## cairoanan

Couldn't resist anymore. Just pulled the trigger on this 








Yes, it's quartz but for a chrono - not a bad choice. And just look at that vintagey goodness. It's oozing with it.


----------



## w4tchnut

Still waiting for the Airman from the ToM sale, sniff









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

blowfish89 said:


> You are on a roll. First the lovely NTH Santa Cruz then this.


Thanks man! The "insanity" continues...

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## whoa

w4tchnut said:


> Still waiting for the Airman from the ToM sale, sniff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That one is dead sexy!!

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## czmperbc

First, a bit of an introduction, as this is my first ever post on this fine forum. I am not new to collecting, but I don't own any real high-end timepieces, just some rather inexpensive stuff that has caught my eye from time to time over the years... but now I find myself wanting more and more. I reside on a remote island off the northeast coast of Newfoundland, which really limits my ability to hunt around for watches, as about my only means is via online shopping... just one of the joys of being stranded on Gilligan's Island! I am retired, (age 54) so I have all the "time" in the world to scope out various online sources for deals. When I am not shopping on my tablet I am either reading, taking landscape photos of this beautiful island, or out riding my motorcycle. I also collect vintage/antique cameras; I have about 50 cameras at present, some of them dating back a hundred years, and all in pristine condition.

Anyway, I just want to add that I have ordered my first "Weide" watch (model #5205) and am just waiting for it to show up in the mail. For those of you who may not be familiar with this watch, well, it is quite substantial...a polite way of saying it's enormous; (50mm) quite heavy and thick... so it remains to be seen as to what I will think of it parked on my scrawny wrist. But it caught my eye one day when I was browsing through some Ali Express listings, and I thought it looked pretty cool. And the price was right, at just $32 CAD, including shipping. Once I receive it I will report back with my review. 

So I'm wondering if some of you may own one of these humongous watches, and if so, what do you think of it?

Looking forward to becoming an active contributing member of this fine forum!

Glen


----------



## Prdrers

^^^ I've heard of the brand, and seen them mentioned a time or two around here. If you search for "Weide" you may find some threads or mentions floating around here. I don't think they're bulletproof, but I think they're a decent value for the money... If I recall correctly that is. Welcome!


----------



## estevezj777

Hi Glen,

Welcome to the club!


----------



## DummySmacks

Hopefully sometime this week...

Guinand 60.50-T3









and








to match.


----------



## czmperbc

_"^^ I've heard of the brand, and seen them mentioned a time or two around here. If you search for "Weide" you may find some threads or mentions floating around here. I don't think they're bulletproof, but I think they're a decent value for the money... If I recall correctly that is. Welcome!"_



estevezj777 said:


> Hi Glen,
> 
> Welcome to the club!


Thank-you, Prdrers and estevez, for the warm welcome... much appreciated!! I would post a couple photos of this watch if I were allowed, but apparently I must first have a few posts under my belt. Hopefully by the time the watch arrives I will have enough posts to show what this watch looks like.

Glen


----------



## czmperbc

Here are a couple photos of the Weide 5205 that I've ordered. (not my pics)

Glen 
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## tygrysastyl

Hi

Here it is. Arrived much earlier than expected.

I'm sure this one is original. Ticks all the boxes.




























Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## czmperbc

tygrysastyl said:


> Hi Here it is. Arrived much earlier than expected.
> I'm sure this one is original. Ticks all the boxes.


Very nice! I think this is the next one on my list!

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## jetcash

czmperbc said:


> Here are a couple photos of the Weide 5205 that I've ordered. (not my pics)
> 
> Glen
> Focus On Newfoundland


Looks like a beast!

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## czmperbc

jetcash;34 Looks like a beast![/QUOTE said:


> You said it, jetcash! Just trying to figure out if a beastly-looking watch is a good or bad thing... I am expecting it to arrive any day now, so I will soon discover just how beastly it really is.
> 
> Glen
> Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

I ordered this...for this Vostok Komandirskie.


----------



## mannal

One of these


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## tanksndudes

There's a Manchester Watch Works Tatoskok arriving for me on Friday, bought from another WUS member. Cannot wait! (Image courtesy MMW)


----------



## kingravan

Mailman just dropped these off...


----------



## thedave

kingravan said:


> Mailman just dropped these off...
> 
> View attachment 9622530


He dropped off a whole collection!


----------



## Saxman8845

kingravan said:


> Mailman just dropped these off...
> 
> View attachment 9622530


That Fortis is cool.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## yoginasser

blowfish89 said:


>


Oulala! What is it?


----------



## blowfish89

yoginasser said:


> Oulala! What is it?


Could be a Belted Galloway, what do you think?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belted_Galloway


----------



## kingravan

as it happens with eBay madness!


----------



## Jeep99dad

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Congrats Rob! It looks fantastic. I tried it on and it's my favorite Black Bay without a doubt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yoginasser

blowfish89 said:


> Could be a Belted Galloway, what do you think?
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belted_Galloway


Shipping must be a killer on one of those. Will fedex leave it on your porch if you're not home?


----------



## Buchmann69

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats Rob! It looks fantastic. I tried it on and it's my favorite Black Bay without a doubt
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Brice! My AD is getting a shipment  and I'm at the top of the list. 1-2 weeks, the wait is torture

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## blowfish89

yoginasser said:


> Shipping must be a killer on one of those. Will fedex leave it on your porch if you're not home?


It's the Weiss Standard Issue Field Watch.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Buchmann69 said:


> Thanks Brice! My AD is getting a shipment  and I'm at the top of the list. 1-2 weeks, the wait is torture
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Ah ah! Isn't the wait always the killer for us  I have the opposite problem, my AD has two and I don't have $ 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Technically not incoming anymore, since it just landed.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Also : a new Wolf Savoy watchbox to upgrade from my Wolf Windsor.


----------



## ironborn

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Also : a new Wolf Savoy watchbox to upgrade from my Wolf Windsor.


That zodiac looks pretty killer!


----------



## cairoanan

ironborn said:


> That zodiac looks pretty killer!


*ba dum tss*


----------



## james.fort

Impulse bought a Bulova Moonwatch. Hope it's not too big! My largest is a Seiko SRP777 which is perfect to me. Should be here tomorrow to find out.


----------



## kpjimmy

james.fort said:


> Impulse bought a Bulova Moonwatch. Hope it's not too big! My largest is a Seiko SRP777 which is perfect to me. Should be here tomorrow to find out.


Its a gorgeous watch. Its a bit big for my taste, but I have small 6.5" wrists. And I don't care. Lol

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## james.fort

kpjimmy said:


> Its a gorgeous watch. Its a bit big for my taste, but I have small 6.5" wrists. And I don't care. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


I'm a hair over 7 so I'm hoping! Ordered the strap version.


----------



## kpjimmy

james.fort said:


> I'm a hair over 7 so I'm hoping! Ordered the strap version.


That's what I have as well. Mine is living on kizzis precision flightgear short strap👍










Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironborn

cairoanan said:


> *ba dum tss*


I'm here all night folks.

Sent fra min KIW-L21 via Tapatalk


----------



## james.fort

Trying to figure out if the size works


----------



## JimWharton

+






= Zissou (and a kinda cool extra leather strap)


----------



## Saxman8845

JimWharton said:


> View attachment 9641866
> +
> View attachment 9641874
> = Zissou (and a kinda cool extra leather strap)


Cool leather strap. Can I ask where you ordered it?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimWharton

Saxman8845 said:


> Cool leather strap. Can I ask where you ordered it?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


eBay. Seller was Blandebar. Should others available: VOSTOK Amphibian Wristwatch 42 0 526 Military Russian Diver Watch Leather Band 654469000066 | eBay


----------



## stress8all

I ordered a panda chrono, the Seiko SNDF93. Awesome vintage racing theme, also ordered a black strap with yellow edge stitching to go with it.

Hadn't been able to find any for a while until someone posted it in the bargains thread, so that was handy. Heaps available here: Seiko Men&apos;s SNDF93 Chronograph Quartz Two Tone Dial Black Leather Band Watch | eBay


----------



## w4tchnut

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Technically not incoming anymore, since it just landed.


That's a beaut, Blackrazor. 
And you snagged it at a great price. 
My 3-gander Frelancer says hi. 
Still one of my favs. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

Technically, it has arrived but is locked-away somewhere in my house. Wife took care of it last week and won't be allowing early access for QA or pictures.  Looking forward to Thursday morning.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/milestone-watch-not-so-affordable-3326970.html


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Just received my latest two Victorinox watches from Massdrop. They are the Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick II Dual Time 24701 (black dial) and the Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick II Dual Time 241183 (blue bezel). Both watches have a diver's extension on the braeley. These bracelets are much lighter (thinner) than the bracelets on my other Maverick watches, but are comfortable to wear. I was surprised that the watch with the blue bezel seemed more purple than blue, but it looks bluer under certain light conditions (as in the first picture). The lume on the blue bezel watch is pretty weak, but the lume on the black face watch is much more substantial. This brings me to a total of 6 Victorinox watches and one Wenger. I love the build quality of Victorinox watches and since I always buy them at highly discounted prices, I feel that they are worth much more than I pay. I find them to be very dependable. Here are some pictures.




















​


----------



## MattFeeder

This one should be here in the morning! I jumped on that stage.com deal.


----------



## savedbythebell

Arrived. Very classy


----------



## wtma

Ordered these 2 shroud replicas made of bronze and SS, for my Seiko Tuna SBBN007. The man needs a couple of days more to brush-finished the bronze. I will also have the SS PVD'ed later, it's time to take a look who could carry such job. Can't wait!


----------



## Level.5x

savedbythebell said:


> Arrived. Very classy


Very nice! Ive been looking a lot at Nomos or Ball as maybe my next piece. Hope you enjoy your new watch.


----------



## Wilma Flintstone

I'm not usually a fan of cotton/cloth straps, but that's a pretty one you got there.



Bradjhomes said:


>


----------



## Wilma Flintstone

Just ordered these two Invictas for only $57 each. The first one, I will be modding it to replace the bracelet with a dark grey leather strap with a deployant buckle. I've been wanting a watch with a crown protector, so this is a good starter to see how I like that style in actuality.

The second one, I'm super-happy about getting; I bought it in the gold years ago and have been really happy with it, so I was stoked to snag it in silver now for only $57.


----------



## Blurter

Visitor Duneshore


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Hamilton Jazzmaster Slim with a 2892-2 - only 8.5mm thick.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

Ordered this leather from Strapped For Time for my Archimede. It's a little thicker than I would like, 6.5mm, but I'm going to give it a try. I'm also going to put the deployment clasp on it.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


>


What Archimede is that? Looks nice.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


>


What Archimede is that? Looks nice.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

BlackrazorNZ said:


> What Archimede is that? Looks nice.


Klassik 42.

Klassik 42 Automatic


----------



## DoctorWolf

Dagaz Typhoon TII. One of ten like this Jake recently built.








Photo from Dagaz website


----------



## yoginasser




----------



## NapoleonDynamite

yoginasser, that's a great looking watch! What make is that?


----------



## Blurter

Ventus Mori on the way. Not sure yet what colour. Their pics.


----------



## yoginasser

NapoleonDynamite said:


> yoginasser, that's a great looking watch! What make is that?


Thanks Man! I couldn't agree more. It's a 1st generation Vostok Neptune SE 960726. They're highly sought after on these boards and as a result sell out within minuets whenever Meranom restocks them. I got this one used off of a member here. Good luck in your search!


----------



## tristanhilton85

Got two in the mail:

Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro 600 (White dial)








and because I decided I need a few more quartz watches, a Hamilton Jazzmaster Thinline:


----------



## blowfish89

Beige and Bordeaux straps are new.


----------



## kpjimmy

blowfish89 said:


> Beige and Bordeaux straps are new.


Are they all crocs?🐊

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

kpjimmy said:


> Are they all crocs?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


2 or 3 are genuine alligators, the rest are croc print embossed calf straps. Actually a tricky test for someone else to spot which are the genuine croc ones.


----------



## Blurter

Hamtun H1. Their pic.


----------



## arejay101

I have a couple of the kickstarter watches whenever they get delivered.

Hamtun H1








Ventus: Mori brass diver








CMXI


----------



## yoginasser

For my Wenger Terragraph Auto


----------



## kpjimmy

yoginasser said:


> For my Wenger Terragraph Auto
> View attachment 9687738


I have that one very versatile.









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattFeeder




----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Just arrived from Museu Relogio in Portugal - a 100% cork watch strap. Hypoallergenic, completely waterproof, soft, flexible, textured, and interesting - will be going straight onto my Zodiac Sea Wolf as soon as I get home, as a more water-friendly alternative to the current textured leather.


----------



## yoginasser

kpjimmy said:


> I have that one very versatile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Sweet christmas that looks good! What watch do you have it on?


----------



## kpjimmy

yoginasser said:


> Sweet christmas that looks good! What watch do you have it on?


Thanks! He he. You said sweet Xmas. Me and the wife just binged on Luke Cage on Netflix this past Saturday and if anyone seen the series, that is said. Great series BTW.

But to answer your question, the watch is the Lew and Huey Acionna.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## corn18

Awaiting delivery of 2 limited edition military Bremonts


----------



## hongkongtaipan

I just received my latest Bulova Precisionist, the Bulova Precisionist Champlain 96B131. I like the smoothly sweeping seconds hand and the massive, chunky build of the watches.









Bulova Precisionist Chronograph 98B210









Bulova Precisionist Wilton Chronograph 96B183









​


----------



## heirmyles

Looking forward to this one - should be en route tomorrow! A unique piece.. don't see a lot of them around.









Picture from TimeFactors.


----------



## bneff73

Hi Blurter....what do you think of your new Duneshore. I am really liking the look.


----------



## bneff73

Hi Blurter, I'm on the wait list for a Duneshore. What do you think of it?


----------



## blowfish89

heirmyles said:


> Looking forward to this one - should be en route tomorrow! A unique piece.. don't see a lot of them around.
> 
> View attachment 9691354
> 
> 
> Picture from TimeFactors.


Congrats, enjoy the boobies.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite

Hi BlackrazorNZ, where did you buy your Zodiac from? Was it online? I'm interested in one of these.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite

yoginasser said:


> Thanks Man! I couldn't agree more. It's a 1st generation Vostok Neptune SE 960726. They're highly sought after on these boards and as a result sell out within minuets whenever Meranom restocks them. I got this one used off of a member here. Good luck in your search!


Does anyone know how often Meranom get them back in stock? Cheers!


----------



## chrisduncan72

Seiko SNA413 Flightmaster









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpreston

I hope it is not a problem but I borrowed kibi image from a previous forum post.

After seeing a Davosa Trailmaster on WUS in orange, I started to look for one. I found this redversion on ebay listed for a fair buy-it-now price. I put in, what I thought, was a lowball offer and surprisingly won the auction. It just cleared customs in the UK and on it's way to Texas. Looking forward to seeing it in person. This will be my first Swiss automatic, so I get to see what all the fuss is about : )


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> Technically, it has arrived but is locked-away somewhere in my house. Wife took care of it last week and won't be allowing early access for QA or pictures.  Looking forward to Thursday morning.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/milestone-watch-not-so-affordable-3326970.html
> 
> View attachment 9657850


I'll be cross-posting this everywhere. 50 is looking good so-far.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/milestone-watch-not-so-affordable-3326970-9.html#post34741866


----------



## thespell

I have two parnises and a tisell going my way. All are on hold at customs 

Sent from my MI NOTE LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## yoginasser

mannal said:


> I'll be cross-posting this everywhere. 50 is looking good so-far.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/milestone-watch-not-so-affordable-3326970-9.html#post34741866


Happy Birthday man!


----------



## yoginasser

NapoleonDynamite said:


> Does anyone know how often Meranom get them back in stock? Cheers!


Meranom <[email protected]> To nasser

Oct 3 at 9:54 AM

Здравствуйте, nasser.

Вы писали 3 октября 2016 г., 16:22:30:

may be orange in this year
green in next year

> Hi,
> Will you be making the green or orange Neptune SE again?
> Thank you,
> Nasser


----------



## Watches503

Couldn't resist this SA287 for $130

The red accents pushed me over the fence. I think it'll be great on mesh.


----------



## Mechanicalworld

Ordered a new glycine compact sub special yesterday with a red bezel for $409 and a vintage racing strap for $32. Bought the strap first for a diff watch but I'm going to try it on the glycine. 

My wrist is thin at around 6.75" but my everyday watch is an skx007. Fits well just too heavy on a strapcode super oyster. Wear it on a NATO now, so hoping the glycine isn't too big and isn't quite as heavy.


----------



## eblackmo

This one has been floating around in the back of my mind for years. Saw a reasonable price and thought why not? My other rationalisations were a) I need more quartz b) I need a quartz moonphase c) It's direct drive so if I need to get it ticking again I can just wind it. Sounds reasonable right?


----------



## WatchJunky

Just picked up this guy. It's big, but super comfortable and doesn't feel it's size. Nice lume, and the feels very sturdy


----------



## spiker1961

I've just taken delivery of this. They were out of stock on the website, but a quick email to Helson and William offered to make one to order, provided I was prepared to wait 2 weeks (which, of course, I was). Please excuse crappy mobile phone images...


----------



## DoctorWolf

spiker1961 said:


> I've just taken delivery of this. They were out of stock on the website, but a quick email to Helson and William offered to make one to order, provided I was prepared to wait 2 weeks (which, of course, I was). Please excuse crappy mobile phone images...
> 
> View attachment 9704722
> 
> 
> View attachment 9704730
> 
> 
> View attachment 9704754
> 
> 
> View attachment 9704762
> 
> 
> View attachment 9704770
> 
> 
> View attachment 9704778


Not my favorite Helson but that bracelet looks awesome. Is it the one it ca me with?


----------



## Elkins45

I have two eBay wins on the way.

Seiko Recraft:



Timex rugged expedition chronograph:



I have about $130 in both, including shipping.


----------



## thedave

arejay101 said:


> I have a couple of the kickstarter watches whenever they get delivered.
> 
> Hamtun H1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventus: Mori brass diver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMXI


The CMXI is really hot. I wish all of these were 40mm or below!


----------



## gelocks

arejay101 said:


> I have a couple of the kickstarter watches whenever they get delivered.
> 
> CMXI


I haven't seen a thread for the CMXI here on the boards. Am I just using the search tool incorrectly? LOL
Anyway, I'm waiting for that one as well.


----------



## spiker1961

DoctorWolf said:


> Not my favorite Helson but that bracelet looks awesome. Is it the one it ca me with?


Yes - it's the stock bracelet. The articulation on it is amazing, and it's also very comfortable. If you were looking for something similar in the after-market, I think Strapcode's Hexadoyster bracelet is fairly close (although getting on for $100 a pop).


----------



## DoctorWolf

spiker1961 said:


> Yes - it's the stock bracelet. The articulation on it is amazing, and it's also very comfortable. If you were looking for something similar in the after-market, I think Strapcode's Hexadoyster bracelet is fairly close (although getting on for $100 a pop).


Thanks for your reply man. Enjoy your new watch!


----------



## arejay101

gelocks said:


> I haven't seen a thread for the CMXI here on the boards. Am I just using the search tool incorrectly? LOL
> Anyway, I'm waiting for that one as well.


If you're interested in this kickstarter... here is the link:
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1885847309/cmxi-watch-a-true-70s-sports-car-companion


----------



## TradeKraft

arejay101 said:


> If you're interested in this kickstarter... here is the link:
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1885847309/cmxi-watch-a-true-70s-sports-car-companion


This looks way better than most Kickstarter watches out there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gelocks

arejay101 said:


> If you're interested in this kickstarter... here is the link:
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1885847309/cmxi-watch-a-true-70s-sports-car-companion


Already a backer. 



TradeKraft said:


> This looks way better than most Kickstarter watches out there.


Which is why it's kind of weird (to me) that I haven't seen any threads nor mentions earlier on it!


----------



## gelocks

Oh, and apart from the CMXI, just added these:

Timex Waterbury Chronograph (TW2P95500ZA):









MWW Iconik 3:









Seals Watch Company Model A:









** Pics from the net **

Seems to me that I have to start selling a couple of watches and extra stuff I have lying around!!


----------



## yoginasser

kpjimmy said:


> Thanks! He he. You said sweet Xmas. Me and the wife just binged on Luke Cage on Netflix this past Saturday and if anyone seen the series, that is said. Great series BTW.
> 
> But to answer your question, the watch is the Lew and Huey Acionna.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Great series indeed! Which reminds me of one of the better quotes from the show...
What kind of Jean Paul Gaultier s..t is this?!


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Two recent arrivals - a Hamilton Jazzmaster Auto Chrono, and a JeanRichard Aquascope


----------



## yoginasser

Neptune has arrived!


----------



## eggnspoons

Came today....from Poland









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## yoginasser

I've had this for a couple of months now but was waiting to get the right strap combo before posting the pics. Behold, my Zubr.


----------



## mjmcnal

DoctorWolf said:


> Dagaz Typhoon TII. One of ten like this Jake recently built.
> 
> View attachment 9672770
> 
> Photo from Dagaz website


I've been wanting a "turtle" type watch. This is fantastic.


----------



## mjmcnal

yoginasser said:


> I've had this for a couple of months now but was waiting to get the right strap combo before posting the pics. Behold, my Zubr.
> View attachment 9736010
> 
> View attachment 9736018


Limited edition? Awesome!


----------



## yoginasser

mjmcnal said:


> Limited edition? Awesome!


Thanks! Yes, mine is 081/113; which is really unfortunate that they made such a limited run out of such a beautiful watch. The nicest looking G.Gerlach so far imho.


----------



## alexir

DoctorWolf said:


> Dagaz Typhoon TII. One of ten like this Jake recently built.
> 
> View attachment 9672770
> 
> Photo from Dagaz website


Awesome!!
Is this the standard Seiko Turtle case, another Seiko case or a custom Dagaz one?


----------



## DoctorWolf

That's a custom Dagaz case Jake uses on typhoon models. My understanding is that it reproduces the seiko 6105. I've never held one so I wouldn't know but it looks identical from the pictures I've seen. I'm very happy with the Dagaz version.


----------



## Houls

Just came in the mail today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thomisking

mannal said:


> I'll be cross-posting this everywhere. 50 is looking good so-far.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/milestone-watch-not-so-affordable-3326970-9.html#post34741866


Happy birthday, Mannal. And what a fantastic gift. Enjoy it!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## thomisking

And here's my watch, which is currently somewhere between Germany and California, and frankly can't get here fast enough.

Pictures from the internet.










Plus I have a Magrette Moana Pacific Professional Black on pre-order.

So from their site. 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

I think this will be the fourth Rado Breithorn I've had


----------



## appleb

The Amazon exclusive red SNKM95


----------



## Mechanicalworld

Got this fossil sport chronograph 54 ch3024 in the mail today. $51 on eBay new. Saw that Macy's had it as part of a one day sale a few days ago for $67.50 so you could check for it in another Macy's sale. It'll be my ultra cheap speedmaster look a like until I can afford one. It came on the rubber strap in the photos.


----------



## Level.5x

Received my new Pelican 1120 with standard pick n pluck foam and cut it to hold 4 watches.









My flock of Pelicans...









Great deal for $25 on Amazon. Not sure how long the perforated foam will last but since it's just for travel/mobility, it should last a while.


----------



## Lukas Frey

Just ordered a Doxa Deco on eBay for a rediculously low price. Praying its shipped and real. I need positive vibes people!


----------



## JimWharton

Couldn't go any longer without a Vostok Zissou.


----------



## GUTuna

Aevig Valkyr Bronze from a fellow forum member


----------



## NapoleonDynamite

Got this in the mail a couple of days ago...


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

Got this unworn Waterbury from a WUS member on the way.


----------



## 59yukon01

Price was too good to pass up, and I miss the one I sold. This one's coming in, so my Pepsi Turtle is most likely going bye bye.


----------



## jetcash

doubled


----------



## jetcash

Mechanicalworld90 said:


> Got this fossil sport chronograph 54 ch3024 in the mail today. $51 on eBay new. Saw that Macy's had it as part of a one day sale a few days ago for $67.50 so you could check for it in another Macy's sale. It'll be my ultra cheap speedmaster look a like until I can afford one. It came on the rubber strap in the photos.


Love that pocket knife. I have a Czech fish one. But sshhhh, we're not supposed to post knives!


----------



## jetcash

Gonna get this Apple band and mod for my Amphibian.


----------



## gelocks

So today I got this good looking watch...


----------



## eroc

Excited about this one.


----------



## Karan Kohli

eroc said:


> Excited about this one.


Looks great! Any chance do you know what's the lug to lug size of this piece?
Also do share pictures when you get it.
Cheers


----------



## samshy

Received yesterday!


----------



## JohnGo

Finally pulled the trigger on a mint SKX013, the smaller brother of the 007. Very curious about the 38mm vs 42mm of the regular SKX...
Should arrive next week. Some pics from the previous owner:


----------



## Skeptical

Picked up this Weekender Chrono. I think it looks pretty sharp, but it is a little irritating that it doesn't have a quick set date....and even more irritating that they don't include a manual. I'm seeing this more and more often, even on pretty complicated watches.










Edit - this arrived as well. Luckily there is a full manual 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuso

Helson Spear Diver









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuso

Boetti









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury

JimWharton said:


> Couldn't go any longer without a Vostok Zissou.
> 
> View attachment 9757442


Now you just need a plastic lizard and you can recreate a Life Aquatic moment.


----------



## tygrysastyl

Hi all

Sold few watches and got myself this Bulova. I have chronograph in PVD already but wanted one that has always flowing (kinda) second hand rather than one that only works with chronograph.

Pic from web.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## whoa

Just ordered a Casio 5600!










/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## yoginasser

Officina Del Tempo Automatic















And this strap to pair it with.


----------



## tygrysastyl

So I got the Bulova. Delivery was lightning quick.














































Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash

jetcash said:


> Gonna get this Apple band and mod for my Amphibian.
> 
> View attachment 9763562


This band isn't 22mm, more like 24mm. Amazon tricked me and I can't return it. Looks like I'll be taking it apart to try and make it happen.

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## EL_GEEk

I've always been intrigued by this unique design. Got a good deal so why not










"life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @EL_GEEK


----------



## eblackmo

Once I finally figured out how to put the bracelet back together. Which involved crawling around on the floor looking for the collars. I took this shot. :-!


----------



## yankeexpress

eblackmo said:


> Once I finally figured out how to put the bracelet back together. Which involved crawling around on the floor looking for the collars. I took this shot. :-!
> 
> View attachment 9819978


What movement is inside?


----------



## eblackmo

yankeexpress said:


> What movement is inside?


5D88

Moon phase, 24hr, day/date and power reserve. Pretty sweet.


----------



## Exer

My first Citizen Eco-drive, so much watch for the amount of money it cost me!


----------



## GuessWho

Have had this one on my list for years, finally get to cross it off.














Buran "Siberia", powered by a Molnija 3603


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Just bought the Alpina Seastrong Diver 300. I have lots of watches on my radar but couldn't resist to this one specifically.

Now it's time to wait - I hope I don't regret...


----------



## Pippy

ChronoTraveler said:


> Just bought the Alpina Seastrong Diver 300. I have lots of watches on my radar but couldn't resist to this one specifically.
> 
> Now it's time to wait - I hope I don't regret...


That's a good looking watch!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jonasbry

Scored the Seiko SUN023P1 from Massdrop @ 169.99$.

Also got an orange zulu incoming:

(stolen pic):


----------



## dejavus

This came yesterday










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk

She got here in two days. This is more beautiful than I expected.




























"life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @EL_GEEK


----------



## brandon\

And I'm just waiting on some eBay funds to clear for a couple more incomings.


----------



## TicTocTach

Yesterday's mail - another old Seiko 7546-5060 that I got for #2 Son who wanted a watch with the date AND the day. $18.77 delivered, and it's so nice I'm having second thoughts of turning it over to an 8-yr-old...

WRUW_2016-11-05 by clair_davis, on Flickr


----------



## jetcash

Clockwork Synergy silicone for my scuba dude. Arriving today!









-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## Jpstepancic

Just picked this up from the front desk. I wanted a dressier black diver and may decide to put my magrette up for sale as the two are too similar for my box. I was nervous the 46mm version was going to look too big but honestly it fits just fine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m0tty

Turtle inbound...

I resisted long enough.


----------



## Brad Maestas

jonasbry said:


> Scored the Seiko SUN023P1 from Massdrop @ 169.99$.
> 
> Also got an orange zulu incoming:
> 
> (stolen pic)


Oh man! I JUST missed out on that one. I was so pissed! I haven't bought a watch in quite a while and I really like the design on this one so I duked it out on the bay. I found one new with tags for a reasonable price (not as reasonable as that Massdrop) and it's coming in the mail! Enjoy!


----------



## James Haury

BangGOOD does not want to let me save the picture so here is a link.-http://www.banggood.com/Sewor-Black-Brown-Mechanical-3-Dial-Military-Men-Wrist-Watch-p-920585.html- also this one.-http://www.banggood.com/Stripe-Woven-Canvas-Band-Men-Women-Quartz-Wrist-Watch-p-75030.html- the first is reminiscent of a Daytona the second is a slightly larger tank/squre watch.I already have a strap for the first to replace the PU leather one on the first.


----------



## Exer

m0tty said:


> Turtle inbound...
> 
> I resisted long enough.


How is it compared to the SKX?


----------



## jamesezra

Finally.... Melbourne Watch Co. Port sea Blue. Couldn't resist the 30% anniversary sale Suj was having. Though, I was LOL-ing at the way 'Melbourne' was pronounced as 'MelBORN' on some video reviews. =P

Looking forward to it!









*Pic from Worn&Wound


----------



## Blurter

bneff73 said:


> Hi Blurter, I'm on the wait list for a Duneshore. What do you think of it?


Hey mate. Only just saw this post. I have it ordered but it won't be in until next year. Went for the beach dial. I am really looking forward to this one. I love the case shape and overall features and design of the watch.


----------



## tygrysastyl

Hi

Won this one on eBay. Should arrive mid week.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

Got the black one last week and saw the tan dial on Ebay for 32usd so I ordered it's brother.


----------



## edhchoe

Arriving on Tuesday. This will be the very first watch I take apart and put together.


----------



## jetcash

edhchoe said:


> Arriving on Tuesday. This will be the very first watch I take apart and put together.
> View attachment 9857202


Winner, winner, chicken dinner!

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## goodboi7000

Hmt Janata hand-wind. Picked one up NOS for $30 and going to put a stainless steel bracelet on this bad boy.
_*image from the internet_


----------



## brandon\

brandon\ said:


> And I'm just waiting on some eBay funds to clear for a couple more incomings.


----------



## arejay101

Something like this arriving tomorrow at 8pm


----------



## Jeep99dad

ChronoTraveler said:


> Just bought the Alpina Seastrong Diver 300. I have lots of watches on my radar but couldn't resist to this one specifically.
> 
> Now it's time to wait - I hope I don't regret...


It's stunning. It's on my list too along with the glacier blue Alpiner and KM.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeanR

The Neptune SE 960742


----------



## Brad Maestas

I just won a few items so in addition to the Seiko SUN023 already on its way, I'm also expecting a '70s era Meylan stopwatch and a '60s era Silva 15T Ranger compass (two items I had once owned but were lost over the years). I also have three new NATOs coming from Crown & Buckle that match the SUN023. That 5-ring PVD on orange looks killer so I had to have one!


----------



## maverick13z

Way smaller than I like but I wanted this and it went out of stock a month or so ago. Finally back in stock so now on the way


----------



## Kubby

ChronoTraveler said:


> Just bought the Alpina Seastrong Diver 300. I have lots of watches on my radar but couldn't resist to this one specifically.
> 
> Now it's time to wait - I hope I don't regret...


Love this watch, Indeed I own one.

The strap however? What is it and where from Please? that is one cool strap.

K.


----------



## NoTimeToLose

arejay101 said:


> Something like this arriving tomorrow at 8pm


How close to "like this" do you expect your pending affordable watch to be?


----------



## ChronoTraveler

DeanR said:


> The Neptune SE 960742


I have the green version and love it. The dial texture is so nice.



Kubby said:


> Love this watch, Indeed I own one.
> 
> The strap however? What is it and where from Please? that is one cool strap.
> 
> K.


I believe the first versions were shipped with the rubber strap and the newest ones with the leather strap.

While Alpina doesn't offer this one on their webstore (and they have tons of options, including bracelets), it's not hard to find a similar option here in WUS Straps Section or on eBay. Feel free to send me a PM if you need a seller suggestion.


----------



## ironborn

maverick13z said:


> Way smaller than I like but I wanted this and it went out of stock a month or so ago. Finally back in stock so now on the way
> 
> View attachment 9867866


Eterna homage? Nice!


----------



## mthtitan

My first Helson inc!







not my pic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arejay101

NoTimeToLose said:


> How close to "like this" do you expect your pending affordable watch to be?


This:


----------



## ironborn

arejay101 said:


> This:


I think you're in the wrong forum, mate.

Sent fra min KIW-L21 via Tapatalk


----------



## arejay101

ironborn said:


> I think you're in the wrong forum, mate.
> 
> Sent fra min KIW-L21 via Tapatalk


Aye I realized it after I posted. Browsing from Tapatalk, so I subscribe to a lot of these threads. I get them confused sometimes. This is probably more appropriate. Got it a couple days ago:


----------



## Elkins45

I'm a complete science nerd. I resisted as long as I could, but with the Kohl's deal I broke down and ordered the Bulova moon watch.


----------



## brandon\

brandon\ said:


> And I'm just waiting on some eBay funds to clear for a couple more incomings.





brandon\ said:


>





















And I'm done for a while.


----------



## m0tty

Exer said:


> How is it compared to the SKX?


Turtle balances much better than the SKX, which rolled around my wrist.

It feels only slightly bigger than SKX, and only slightly heavier than SKX.

The new silicone strap is very comfortable, and I don't have to boll it like other Seiko rubbers.

Definitely a good upgrade from SKX.


----------



## tygrysastyl

Hi all

Well Suunto is here. Got it with extra charger and strap so great surprise here. Fantastic watch and it's hard to believe how much technology you can pack into such small packaging. Very happy with purchase.




























Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## Micro-Brand Fan

mthtitan said:


> My first Helson inc!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not my pic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That MOP looks outstanding on the bronze case


----------



## Micro-Brand Fan

JimWharton said:


> Couldn't go any longer without a Vostok Zissou.
> 
> View attachment 9757442


Like the nautical theme on this one.


----------



## gelocks

Well... I caved in and bought an Omega Great White... 
It should be home either tomorrow or Saturday!
Kind of excited and scared! LOL.

Will post pics once it reaches these shores.


----------



## brandon\

New watch day.









































































And a new strap showed up today, too. So i threw it on an old Timex.


----------



## Houls

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the5rivers

Havnt posted in awhile. Here are a few of my recent pickups! All beautiful pieces.





































Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury

I was at Wal Mart in Devils Lake(I should have known there would be temptation with a name like that) The town is on the shores of Spirit lake because the Lakota Nation doesnt like the Name Devils lake it is called spirit lake.It is the second largest in ND and the closest thing to lake michigan which i dearly miss.The only problem is i can see across it.:roll:.Anyway I was looking at the clearance watches(my first Mistake)and i noticed several TIMEX easy readers for 20 bucks each(DOH!)I did not want to spend that much money when i already have a 42 mm easy and a Weekender.What else was there?I looked below the shelf at about eye level and saw 3 dollar ladies watches below but they were all fairly good size (40mm)so that wouldn't be bad but the colors were purple and blue etc with sparkly stuff on the faces and integrated bracelets.I looked some more and there it was a fake 3 eye dial with a brassy finish 12 at the top of the dial rectangular markers at 10,11 ,1,2 ,4,5,7, and 8(all lumed it turned out and the hour and minute(stick) hands too. A grey ring around the edge of the dial with the seconds denoted in 5 minute increments and hashmarks between all in white.The fake subdials are at 9,3, and 6 with month(Jan) day(31) and hour (24) so they were set at new years eve! The lume will last maybe a half hour when well charged but the hands are brassy finsh and do not show up well against the dial in daylight so this morning I removed the back depressed the stem release and removed the dial and movement took out the battery and placing paper under the hands blacked them with a sharpie Hour ,minute and second which was grey and so are the subdials).Then I put it back together.Oh, it has a fixed timing bezel with hashmarks between 60 and 15 and 30 and 45 marked with numerals.Lug width is 18 mm case diameter is 38 excluding crown thickness is about 10 mm lug to lug is 47? The Model # is FMDWS146 I looked but could not find a picture .This watch is made by(actually, probably for) FMD which is part of FOSSIL.


----------



## smeagal

Should have this in a couple of days


----------



## thomisking

Just ordered my first Seiko, the SRP777. That's right I'm getting my turtle.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1

I think I have become a bit of a sucker for Naviforces - at least when I see deals on them - and have this "different" one on the way NAVIFORCE NF9065M Male Military Quartz Watch-11.59 Online Shopping| GearBest.com.


----------



## gafi

Just got this in the mail.










Sent from my SM-G920F


----------



## mr mash

smeagal said:


> View attachment 9898162
> View attachment 9898170
> View attachment 9898178
> Should have this in a couple of days


Really nice. Can I ask where you bought it from??

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy

Acquired from the bay for $10 and arriving Monday.


----------



## gelocks

It has arrived!!!


----------



## blowfish89

gelocks said:


> It has arrived!!!
> 
> View attachment 9907282


Congrats man.


----------



## thomisking

Seiko SRP777 Turtle.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## gelocks

blowfish89 said:


> Congrats man.


Thanks!  My First Omega BTW... I think I made a good choice. Feels excellent.


----------



## maverick13z

This arrived today - quick shipping from China


----------



## TradeKraft

maverick13z said:


> This arrived today - quick shipping from China
> 
> View attachment 9910234


An Aquis homage? You'll have to let us know what you think of it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

gelocks said:


> Thanks!  My First Omega BTW... I think I made a good choice. Feels excellent.


Couldn't be a better choice, I would take this over a Rolex Explorer II and it's hard to find a quickset GMT at a lesser price.


----------



## TradeKraft

My wife was wanting a "beater" watch for some upcoming travel, so she picked out this Timex Explorer Scout 40.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick13z

TradeKraft said:


> An Aquis homage? You'll have to let us know what you think of it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes = an Oris Aquis homage - I posted most of this in the Ali Express thread:

first impressions, it is quite nice. My pictures are not the best. But the watch looks good

Pros:

Decent weight for the cost and being quartz
Band is very nice (although the clasp is just ok)
Good looking Face
Finish is good
Bezel clicks and moves positively

Cons:

While the watch is 44mm - that includes the crown guard. It really is a 40mm dial to the edge of the blue bezel excluding the crown guard (maybe 42 if you count the bezel edge) so does wear smaller than I thought it would (and I prefer bigger 44mm - 46mm) watches

A tiny bit of play in the bezel - and alignment may be off a hair 

Other:

I guess I did not pay close enough attention to the pics - but the finish on the case is more of a fine sandblasted matt style finish. Caught me offguard at first. Just because I was thinking the case was polished. 

Flat crystal

Overall: I am quite happy with this purchase. For $25 really can't go wrong. Looks and feels like it is worth several times more than that. Interestingly, came with what looks like a MSRP price tag attached (albeit I do not read Chinese) - that lists 740 yuan - which is about $108. Now, that could just be Invicta style pricing too - LOL.


----------



## WichitaViajero

I'm impatiently waiting for my Brand New Seiko Sarb 033

It's coming all the way to the Midwest from Japan!

Picture courtesy of Seiya Japan

http://www.seiyajapan.com/products/s-sarb033


----------



## goodboi7000

I had promised myself that there would be no more watch purchases for 2016. I was sober for a full 60 days. Then I went and bought myself an HMT WUS Limited Edition (my second one) and an Orthos Commander 300 Blue. I hate myself, but I can hate myself while wearing two new watches now


----------



## garf666

received my Blue Glycine Airman 18 Sphair today from watchgooroo. 
the watch was loose in the box so they have not learnt from other people's complaints. luckily no damage.
no warranty card or paper work of any kind included. did others have the same from Watchgooroo?

now to the watch. at first sight it appeared tiny. Guess earing my Terracope yesterday didnt help. Getting used to it now its on my wrist.
will be a keeper. nice to have a bit of variation in size in my collection.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Because it makes me happy!

Balticus Polska Kolecjonerom LE diver #58/100, on Bonetto Cinturini rubber and Strapcode clasp.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Yin - Yang

Dark - Light
Titanium - Stainless
Chronometer - Moonphase
Light - Heavy

Together - Whole


----------



## Piede

My third Citizen Signature is on the way!

Pic stolen from a fellow member


----------



## jamesezra

THAT.... is an awesome looking watch!



BlackrazorNZ said:


> Because it makes me happy!
> 
> Balticus Polska Kolecjonerom LE diver #58/100, on Bonetto Cinturini rubber and Strapcode clasp.


----------



## sunny27

I see what you did there!



Piede said:


> My third Citizen Signature is on the way!
> 
> Pic stolen from a fellow member


----------



## Piede

Miss it already don't you?! Haha


----------



## Cubex

My first Seiko 
Can't wait to put on some new straps but the fat spring bars are making it very difficult...the hunt for the right strap continues


----------



## abujordan

My first post. Amazon lightning deal this morning that fit my budget. Can't post links yet, so I'll just have to try to attach and hope it shows the Nautica NAD19518G NST101 Stainless Steel Watch with Leather Band for $61.20. 5 year warranty!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## catsteeth

Cubex said:


> My first Seiko
> Can't wait to put on some new straps but the fat spring bars are making it very difficult...the hunt for the right strap continues
> 
> View attachment 9932418


You don't have to use the same spring bars. If the fat ones aren't leaving enough space for straps or natos, put slim bars in.
If I'm stating the obvious, then apologies.


----------



## Unikagen

Just when I told myself I wouldn't buy another affordable, and just stick to saving up for a Speedmaster, I bump into a Breil Manta I love. It's on its way from Italy right now. I'm gonna ditch the bracelet and replace it with an orange&black nato. This is a disease. Help.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

I got this Timex Waterbury a few days ago. Originally intended to use it as a beater-but it's too pretty  So what do I do-at 32usd, I just ordered another. On one I'll put the Chinese Super Engineer bracelet on it and use it for a beater-wear anywhere anytime and don't worry about damage. Yardwork, working on the car...ANYTIME.


----------



## jamesezra

Awesome! Remember to share photos of it on the Super Engineer, wondering how that marriage will turn out.



SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> I got this Timex Waterbury a few days ago. Originally intended to use it as a beater-but it's too pretty  So what do I do-at 32usd, I just ordered another. On one I'll put the Chinese Super Engineer bracelet on it and use it for a beater-wear anywhere anytime and don't worry about damage. Yardwork, working on the car...ANYTIME.
> 
> View attachment 9939058
> 
> 
> View attachment 9939074


----------



## hongkongtaipan

I just got my fourth Citizen radio-controlled watch and resized it this morning. I've had my eye on it for a year but only recently did I see a price I thought I could afford. I have my fourth Bulova Precisionist in the mail.


Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Chrono AT4008-51E
















Bulova Precisionist 140th Anniversary Chronograph 96B241














​


----------



## mothyent

I picked up one of these. Hope it's a decent deal. I'm new to the watch game.

Bulova-98B166-Mens-Precisionist-Catamount-Black-Polyurethane-Strap-Dive-Watch

Sorry can't post links yet.

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay

BlackrazorNZ said:


>


Where did THEY come from?!


----------



## ironborn

Just took delivery of two "seatbelt" nato straps from cincystrapworks. Amazing quality. Most comfortable nato ever. 

Sent fra min KIW-L21 via Tapatalk


----------



## thomisking

Custom strap from Dustin at N80leather made specifically for my Breitling Avenger II GMT. Pictures will follow. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

jamesezra said:


> Awesome! Remember to share photos of it on the Super Engineer, wondering how that marriage will turn out.


Pics.


----------



## sunny27

Vratislavia Conceptum Chronograf V6 - I love it !


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Bought a couple straps with our forum friend PawelSto. Excited to try them now.


----------



## mothyent

Those look nice, being new is there a list somewhere of good discount sites to look at?


----------



## cel4145

mothyent said:


> Those look nice, being new is there a list somewhere of good discount sites to look at?


Subscribe to this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/heads-up-i-saw-bargain-here-list-place-thread-5-2016-a-2728537.html. They'll catch almost all of the holiday sale deals.


----------



## mothyent

Thanks


----------



## hongkongtaipan

I didn't get these in the mail. They are recent purchases from TJ Maxx. I discovered this Swiss brand on the bargain thread. Really fine craftsmanship and jeweled Swiss Ronda quartz movements. These watches sell at Saks, Barneys, Nordstrom and Neiman Marcus for very high prices.

Brera Supersportivo Square Stainless Steel Chronograph BRSS2C4602















Brera Eterno Chrono BRET3C4303













​


----------



## kpjimmy




----------



## GuessWho

Another Russian, 2000s Poljot "Dolphin" alarm with 2612 movement, screw down crowns and a sapphire crystal.


----------



## yoginasser

My first shot at an orange watch was a vintage Citizen bullhead. Though I loved that watch, the chrono didn't reset properly on arrival, and I sent it back for a refund. Wish me luck on my next orange adventure.


----------



## thedave

eljay said:


> Where did THEY come from?!


MIDO is a very interesting brand. Their watches always catch my eye. This GMT/world timer is something I'd love to see in person but it's hard to find reviews of any of their pieces. http://us.shopmido.com/multifort-automatic-17.html


----------



## abujordan

Ordered the Christopher Ward c60 Trident GMT 600 (using GBP instead of USD). $639 delivered.

I will put it under the tree and act surprised.

Thanks for the forum tips on the 30% off white dials sale & on using GBP instead of USD.

I also used my credit card that has no exchange fee & 60 day price protection, so a big Black Friday or Christmas sale wouldn't hurt my feelings. 

Photo is from site, not mine.








Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## thomisking

abujordan said:


> Ordered the Christopher Ward c60 Trident GMT 600 (using GBP instead of USD). $639 delivered.
> 
> I will put it under the tree and act surprised.
> 
> Thanks for the forum tips on the 30% off white dials sale & on using GBP instead of USD.
> 
> I also used my credit card that has no exchange fee & 60 day price protection, so a big Black Friday or Christmas sale wouldn't hurt my feelings.
> 
> Photo is from site, not mine.
> View attachment 9962946
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Congrats! Great choice. My CW C60 Trident Pro is my favorite watch, beating out the Breitling for both comfort and as eye candy.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra

Awesome!!!!!! Did you have to remove many links?



SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> Pics.


----------



## merl

My straps came in.


----------



## bobski

merl said:


> My straps came in.


Where are these from, the blue especially looks lovely. Enjoy them.


----------



## merl

bobski said:


> Where are these from, the blue especially looks lovely. Enjoy them.


Thanks, got them from kellotarvike.com


----------



## wtma

merl said:


> My straps came in.


Great combo's, both.


----------



## thedave

abujordan said:


> Ordered the Christopher Ward c60 Trident GMT 600 (using GBP instead of USD). $639 delivered.
> 
> I will put it under the tree and act surprised.
> 
> Thanks for the forum tips on the 30% off white dials sale & on using GBP instead of USD.
> 
> I also used my credit card that has no exchange fee & 60 day price protection, so a big Black Friday or Christmas sale wouldn't hurt my feelings.
> 
> Photo is from site, not mine.
> View attachment 9962946
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Make sure you post a pic when you get it - I'd love to see this IRL.


----------



## eric72

That's coming in next week!










Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna

eric72 said:


> That's coming in next week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


I look forward to a review of this watch.


----------



## thedave

GUTuna said:


> I look forward to a review of this watch.


Me too! Love it in pictures. 44mm is way above what I can wear but it's super attractive.


----------



## brandon\

I just took a chance on this thing from eBay for $15. It was listed as NOS.


----------



## mannal

I had some Amazon $ to spend


----------



## estevezj777

Hi Merl!

What model is the Glycine? Pretty cool!



merl said:


> My straps came in.


----------



## merl

estevezj777 said:


> Hi Merl!
> 
> What model is the Glycine? Pretty cool!


Hi, it is the Airman SST 12 gmt. There is also a 3 hands version, the purist.
I really love this one. Check out the coming BF for Glycine deals.


----------



## Cubex

I ordered leather zulu and it worked even with the fat spring bar. Man this was gets attention!!



catsteeth said:


> You don't have to use the same spring bars. If the fat ones aren't leaving enough space for straps or natos, put slim bars in.
> If I'm stating the obvious, then apologies.


----------



## RiverRat

INCOMING!!!!! ETA 3 weeks.









Stowa Klassik 40mm B Dial. Pretty excited about this one.


----------



## mannal

Just got shipping confirmation from Ashford:

For the wife:









For me:


----------



## w4tchnut

Got this Fossil auto for my son 








And this Aquascope chrono for me








Need to pick something for the wife quick now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

And here we go. I'll play with these over the holiday:


















mannal said:


> I had some Amazon $ to spend
> 
> View attachment 9976842
> 
> 
> View attachment 9976850


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

I ordered calipers to measure lug width, case diameter, and other dimensions. The calipers I have now are metal which can scratch watches. And they're inch only so I have to convert to mm. The one I ordered is digital so that means inch or metric, and plastic jaws. $9usd on Ebay.


----------



## saltddirk

ashford BF








400 S with free shipping....


----------



## hongkongtaipan

I liked my two Brera Orologi watches that I purchased at TJ Maxx so much that I took advantage of a sale at Bloomingdale's to purchase the Brera Eterno GMT BRGMT4303. I should get the watch in less than a week. I'll post my own pictures then. For now, a couple of pictures below courtesy of watchreport.com.
















My two Brera Watches: Brera Supersportivo Square Stainless Steel Chronograph BRSS2C4602








Brera Eterno Chrono BRET3C4303










​


----------



## mannal

Apple Watch Series 2, for the wife:


----------



## Krako

mannal said:


> Just got shipping confirmation from Ashford:
> 
> For the wife:
> 
> View attachment 9991058
> 
> 
> For me:
> 
> View attachment 9991066


 What's the model of that Seiko?

Thank you!


----------



## mannal

SRP641



Krako said:


> What's the model of that Seiko?
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## mannal

This thing is cool. I was worried I bought a watch just because it was a deal. As expected, the strap is a bit long but it feels and looks much better than expected.











































mannal said:


> Just got shipping confirmation from Ashford:
> 
> For the wife:
> 
> View attachment 9991058
> 
> 
> For me:
> 
> View attachment 9991066


----------



## wtma

That's a nice SRP641, been eyeing for one of these Baby Tunas myself. So far my preference gravitates toward the SRP639, love the yellow accent and how they mix the black bezel with SS shroud.


----------



## watch-newbie

Certina DS Podium C001-407-16-057-00 Men's Watch , watches









I just pulled the trigger on this. Does anyone know if like their swatch cousins hamilton if they ship poor quality straps? Do I need to go looking for a new one or will this cut the mustard?


----------



## ChronoTraveler

I didn't grab anything on Black Friday, but ended up buying a vintage Doxa. I like smaller and dressy watches, so I immediately fell in love with this one.


----------



## YoungDevoted

Bought my first ever watch on Black Friday. Did a lot of research and eventually I found this one, I really like its design and movement.

Bulova AccuSwiss Gemini 64C105


----------



## cel4145

Thanks to Evine.com's BF sales on Oris and Glycine and their 20% off code, got the Oris Big Crown ProPilot Day/Date and the Glycine Combat 6 43mm on order:


----------



## ironborn

watch-newbie said:


> Certina DS Podium C001-407-16-057-00 Men's Watch , watches
> 
> View attachment 10028770
> 
> 
> I just pulled the trigger on this. Does anyone know if like their swatch cousins hamilton if they ship poor quality straps? Do I need to go looking for a new one or will this cut the mustard?


In my experience certina uses very nice straps.

Sent fra min KIW-L21 via Tapatalk


----------



## gerasimos33

Certina straps are nice. You have to give it some it some time to break in. On mine, I sometimes feel that the deployment clasp is uncomfortable. It digs into the skin.


----------



## mannal

My Kohl's Cash kicked in today and I used it to purchase a Bulova Moon watch W/straps and tool. I haven't seen this watch in-the-flesh but it is on my list. It's 45mm size may motivate me to give it to my father-in-law for the holidays. I own a Speedmaster Pro moon watch and I "hear" that I "may" be getting a alligator strap and deployment buckle for the holidays. If that happens, dad gets the watch (maybe).


----------



## Capital Collector

Newbie here! Been looking at forum for a while now and only started getting seriously interested in collecting over last few months. 

Based in the U.K. so BF deals aren't as accessible as they appear to be in US but picked up a Mondaine Evo for £90 (just love the classic plain look) and a Seiko 5 series snk355 for £69 from Amazon.

Might be tempted by another purchase if there is a good CM deal.

Cheers

CC


----------



## kpjimmy

mannal said:


> My Kohl's Cash kicked in today and I used it to purchase a Bulova Moon watch W/straps and tool. I haven't seen this watch in-the-flesh but it is on my list. It's 45mm size may motivate me to give it to my father-in-law for the holidays. I own a Speedmaster Pro moon watch and I "hear" that I "may" be getting a alligator strap and deployment buckle for the holidays. If that happens, dad gets the watch (maybe).
> 
> View attachment 10038914


Your dad(maybe) lol, or whoever wearing it will be impressed with it's quality. I was for the price. I would buy this quartz in a heartbeat at $440 (Macys retail), but glad I didn't and got some discounts via ebates and such. The moon watch is very versatile with watch bands. I have thrown pretty much everything at it and it still looks awesome. To me, that tells me the watch is a keeper for me lol I attached a pic of my go to band.... So congrats on the pick up!


----------



## kpjimmy

Not a BF Sale, but I got a watch that has been on my list for a very long time. The reason why I never did get it initially is because I don't normally wear dress watches, but the Melbourne Portsea calendar always had me looking at it...and Suj gave me a compelling argument over the Thanksgiving weekend and caved in a sense lol.

Incoming!


----------



## jetcash

I hit the cheapestNATOstraps sale.









-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## ninzeo

kpjimmy said:


> Not a BF Sale, but I got a watch that has been on my list for a very long time. The reason why I never did get it initially is because I don't normally wear dress watches, but the Melbourne Portsea calendar always had me looking at it...and Suj gave me a compelling argument over the Thanksgiving weekend and caved in a sense lol.
> 
> Incoming!
> 
> View attachment 10039578


So did I! Although technically it's on my wrist already. I also did not buy initially. Maybe because I have loads of competition in this Marine dress role. Anyway it's a great and unique piece...


----------



## kpjimmy

ninzeo said:


> So did I! Although technically it's on my wrist already. I also did not buy initially. Maybe because I have loads of competition in this Marine dress role. Anyway it's a great and unique piece...


Looks great!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## hylaster

Currently en route: a gently used Seiko SARB017 with leather NATO and an Amphibia 420268 with black nylon NATO (My first watch purchases in years). Both images below from the respective auctions. Let the obsession begin...


----------



## Skeptical

I went a bit mad with the sales this year. This is just round 1

G-Shock GW-M500F (very briefly part of the Amazon 30% sale)










Caravelle New York, since it was really cheap and I live in NY. Nice heft to it, but has a weird chronograph movement.










Citizen Titanium Eco-Drive. Looks nice, but I have to say it feels a lot flimsier than other titanium watches I've had (including Invicta). I managed to bend the clasp while sizing the bracelet. I bent it back enough to close, but I was pretty surprised how cheap it feels.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watch-newbie

ironborn said:


> In my experience certina uses very nice straps.
> 
> Sent fra min KIW-L21 via Tapatalk


Thanks. I may order something anyways, I know of at least three chinese ebay dealers who sell quality straps for next to nothing.


----------



## watch-newbie

watch-newbie said:


> Certina DS Podium C001-407-16-057-00 Men's Watch , watches
> 
> View attachment 10028770
> 
> 
> I just pulled the trigger on this. Does anyone know if like their swatch cousins hamilton if they ship poor quality straps? Do I need to go looking for a new one or will this cut the mustard?


Ugh. This same model with the brown strap is now $248 rather than the $279 I paid. Ugh.


----------



## dman2112

Stratton Curve Chrono purchased on sale on Black Friday. Shipped today. I got the all black version 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironborn

watch-newbie said:


> Thanks. I may order something anyways, I know of at least three chinese ebay dealers who sell quality straps for next to nothing.


PM if you'd like to share those dealers!

Sent fra min KIW-L21 via Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

This one has had my interest for almost a month now. Wanted to wait until after the Black Friday and Cyber Monday sales to see if anything else excited me. The answer was no, so this is on the way. Really like that it's different and unique.


----------



## kpjimmy

Added! Lol.

Seriously, an awesome friggin watch. 









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mothyent

Hopefully coming June of 2017

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1503170848/redwood-tactical-watches?ref=user_menu


----------



## mannal

Busy day for the USPS and UPS at my place. I think I have everything the wife wanted, as far as watches go. I'm still waiting on my Bulova moon watch to arrive. This whole wife wanting watches worked in my favor. The wife wanted a CK quartz and I wanted to score an SRP (go back a few days). I used all the available coupons and the Ashford Amex $50 kickback. The wife also wanted an Apple Watch so, off to Kohls.com we go. Once they were available, I snatched one up and scored $105 in Kohls cash. I then used all the available codes, eBates and the Kohl's cash to score my incoming Bulova moon watch.

Apple Watch Series 2 - 38mm rose gold









New shoes for the new watch









The CK


----------



## Oilers Fan

One of these should be on the way soon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcoltellino

I have an oris artix date incoming in the mail hopefully it will be here tomorrow also have a getat and tiger concepts coming in can't wait for the next couple of days


----------



## Skeptical

This was my real Black Friday prize/birthday present to myself










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy

1. Sale at Macy's 2. Ebates 6% CB 3. Plenti point redemption. 4. Free shipping 5. FRIEND 25% off certain brands = XMAS Present to me!


----------



## 993RS

Ordered two watches on Black Friday and though the orders went through, I received a cancellation notice days later on the Oris. Still waiting on the second, this version of the Combat Sub.


----------



## Agent Sands

I pulled the trigger on the poor man's Grand Seiko, the SRP701. I can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## gelocks

Arrghhh... wrong thread.


----------



## ironkerrtain

Have this coming in the mail and should arrive today. It's for my Mom


----------



## DC guy

These SRP275's have become super hard to find since being discontinued. None have appeared on watchrecon since I started searching in August. Then a brand new one finally popped up on eBay, and I put in a reasonable snipe ~$140 but got outbid. Snag!

A few days later, I was commiserating with my friend about that and he said the SRP275 was available on Amazon. I said, yeah I know, but look closely, it's out of stock.

OH NO IT WASN'T! THEY SUDDENLY HAD IT IN STOCK FOR ONLY $122!

Without missing a beat, I hit buy and when I reloaded the page, the watch was no longer in stock, meaning I got the last one.

YEAAAAAHHH!!!


----------



## DC guy

hongkongtaipan said:


> I liked my two Brera Orologi watches that I purchased at TJ Maxx so much that I took advantage of a sale at Bloomingdale's to purchase the Brera Eterno GMT BRGMT4303. I should get the watch in less than a week. I'll post my own pictures then. For now, a couple of pictures below courtesy of watchreport.com.
> 
> View attachment 10019186
> View attachment 10019194
> 
> ​


Wow, that is a fantastic looking GMT. Can't wait to see your pics. Meanwhile, maybe I will run over to Bloomies.

But wait a second, why are there FIVE hands?

EDIT: never mind, I looked it up, it's got an alarm too! Brilliant for a travel watch!


----------



## Piede

So after a small delay this arrived


----------



## mannal

Wolf watch box - Used Kohl's coupons and other rewards to get it down to $50.94 shipped. This will replace one of my POS boxes.


----------



## wtma

I received all these today, some spare tuna screws and a 22mm bronze buckle from Arunas in Lithuania. Really love the buckle, it's very well designed and built. Bold enough a buckle without unnecessarily overpowering the watch.


----------



## garf666

Received today my black Friday purchase. Resized the bracelet. Very happy. Classy timepiece.


----------



## mannal

Word is, I have an alligator strap and clasp headed for the the tree. This was all made possible by my lovely wife and the staff at my local Omega boutique. I know, not a typical F71 post but it is under $1K :-!


----------



## hongkongtaipan

I have gone on a tear this Black Firday/Cyber Week season and have bought too many watches. But I just couldn't pass up Kohl's sale on the Bulova Moon Watch last night. With all the discounts and some Kohl's cash, I got mine for $172.67. This watch will join my three other Precisionists, shown below in the order that I acquired them.



























  

 

 


----------



## mannal




----------



## jetcash

From Dagaz.









-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## Kirk B

G. Gerlach Submarine coming... hopefully. Ordered a week and a half ago, payment through PayPal and have not heard a word. Gonna give it a few more days to see if it just pops up on my doorstep before hassling them for tracking.

Just got an order from StrapCo, no tracking, just a notice that my straps shipped, but they showed up within 3-4 days as promised, so I don't fret this stuff too much.


----------



## aintitthelife98

My Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT came on Friday from Amazon and I'm very happy with this purchase. Fit and finish are fantastic and I think it's just a really attractive watch. I have another Alpina I snagged from Amazon coming tomorrow so I'll have another post for that.


----------



## mannal

Using a few extra $'s to pickup some short straps. This guy did it for my PP account. Off to Amazon next.

20mm Hirsch Louisiana Mens SHORT Black Alligator-Grain Leather Watch Band Strap

Pick borrowed from seller


----------



## cel4145

Three watches coming from Cyber Monday week sales:

Seiko SRP715









Seiko SRP583









Tissot Visodate


----------



## NYSCOTTY

This rare NOS Seiko SKX027. Getting the black strap also.

WatchUseek & Ye Shall Find !!!


----------



## brmvs

I just purchased a F71 strap from Cincy Strap Works, the argile one:







And this weekend I put in a order for the new Vratislavia Conceptum S.8. Been looking at their chrono's for almost a year and decided to buy one!















On a sidenote, I didn't buy the strap to put on the Vratislavia, it's going on my Mako.


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy

Tisell enamel dial ordered today. 
(Pic stolen from unknown WUSer)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watch-newbie

watch-newbie said:


> Certina DS Podium C001-407-16-057-00 Men's Watch , watches
> 
> View attachment 10028770
> 
> 
> I just pulled the trigger on this. Does anyone know if like their swatch cousins hamilton if they ship poor quality straps? Do I need to go looking for a new one or will this cut the mustard?


So this came today. It was an ashford black friday buy. I'm going to post my first impressions here, if nobody minds (I'd start a thread but my threads just sink to the bottom).

First impressions, before even unboxing you can tell, yes this is a swatch family watch. I have 3 hamiltons that were all bought new, and this certina comes in a box identical to the one hamilton uses. Someone feel free to chime and say otherwise but I bet you a cookie that hamilton, tissot, and certina are all built in the same place.

The strap, that I was concerned about is a little better than what hamilton ships. By the picture, you probably can see that it's croc grain leather. I expected it to be a bit more subtle but it certainly screams 'leather croc grain' when you see it in person. It's a little stiff but I think it will work in with time. That said I won't find out because I've got a new strap on the way for it. I despise leather croc grain, what's worse I don't understand why you'd put white stitching on a croc grain strap. Unlike most hamiltons at this price point this one comes with a clasp rather than a buckle. The clasp is serviceable, not bullet proof, a little flimsy but it's going to get the job done I expect. All that said it's going to be fun putting it on different style straps, as I suspect it will look good with just about anything. I've got a distressed leather strap on the way for it. But I have a suspicion it might look good with a croc or lizard strap. There's a chinese ebayer I like that sells decent croc and lizard straps for cheap, in a few months I might buy a new strap for this one again.

The dial is nice. Glossy black, the centre is recessed while the outer part a little raised. The numerals and indices are raised and lumed. Lume? Well I think it's a small step up from my hamilton khaki officer mechanical. Time will tell but it's not seiko/torch like obviously.

Movement is 2824 with display back. My eyes aren't what they once were, without a loupe I can't tell if there's incabloc but it sure doesn't look like it. Either way according to my iphone app it's keeping time at about +10 a day. It's fresh out of the box so maybe that will improve after awhile. There is next to no decoration on the movement. All they did was stamp 'certina 1888 25 jewel swiss made' on the rotor. Honestly with an undecorated movement I would prefer a solid caseback with a nice engraving. Certina claims 10 bar water resistance with the snap back sapphire display back.

All in all I'm glad I own it but I don't think it's worth much more than the $270ish I paid on black friday. They seem to be going for about $440ish on amazon? Is that right (prices are wonky there depending on the seller)? Honestly at that price I'd rather have a nice hamilton jazzmaster but that's me. Hamiltons are all screw on backs with elabore movements I believe (though I could be wrong).

I expect that I will wear and enjoy the watch. I hope someone enjoys this post.


----------



## tholt

I just received this Elgin 761 off eBay. it runs, it looks nice and it wasn't that expensive. I have a question for all of you out there. The discoloration at the center of the watch dial--is that due to the lume or the proximity of the hands when this watch was stored?








I have a better strap on the way, btw. I have huge wrists (the watch is probably around 32mm) and the band that came on the watch was not up to the job.


----------



## TheNightsWatch

$80.80 shipped from China, $13 for a thick leather strap. I'm hyped for this one


----------



## DC guy

DC guy said:


>


Just ordered this two pack of zulus for my incoming SRP275.


----------



## Jimmy666

DC guy - I saw this nice looking SEIKO on Gentlery just for 50 bucks: Watches


----------



## Houls

I have this Speedmaster en route purchased here on the forum for a very fair price. This is one of my two grail watches. I purged several more affordable watches and put the cash toward this piece.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Received the Alpina I bought some weeks ago. I ended up changing for the black version in the last minutes - I did this because I got some photos of the grey/vintage version and I didn't like it. The indexes were too yelowish in my opinion.

The watch wears way smaller than it looks in the photo (I took this one too close) and I'm amazed by the quality so far. I think I'll share my thoughts on this next week.


----------



## Kanokus

The only thing I have in the mail is a new watch box/valet from Wolf. Not allowed to get anymore watches this year. (According to the wife)


----------



## mannal

This guy showed up. Looks like it's been around for a while but it appears to be in good shape. Had a nice layer of dust on it and no protective stickers.


----------



## yoginasser

mannal said:


> This guy showed up. Looks like it's been around for a while but it appears to be in good shape. Had a nice layer of dust on it and no protective stickers.


Congrats on the Timex mannal! I just bought this one, my first, off the bay. Should be here next week.


----------



## SwissGuy

ca. 1960 Vostok Komandirskie, 2232 18j manual movement (so 2nd? Gen)? Picked it up for next to nothing... Let the seller keep the "gift" strap. NATO on a Soviet MOD watch? I think yes.


----------



## stlwx21

Picked up the $599 silver dialed Pan Europ. Merry Christmas to me.

Missed the deal several times, but not this time.


----------



## tygrysastyl

Hi all,

Well this early Christmas gift from myself to myself ;-) should arrive tomorrow. Picture from seller.









Thanks for watching.


----------



## yankeexpress

Having more fun with this my first 7750, a Lightning Deal. The countdown bezel is useful. More watches should offer it.


----------



## Phariance

Currently waiting for my Orient WV0551ER to arrive


----------



## Saxman8845

yankeexpress said:


> Having more fun with this my first 7750, a Lightning Deal. The countdown bezel is useful. More watches should offer it.


Nice watch. I got my first 7750 a few months ago (also a vsa). I love how it wobbles on the wrist if you get the rotor spinning just right.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## ciko91

My recent purchase Bulova moon watch.


----------



## tygrysastyl

Hi all

This one arrived. All great and as expected quality is fantastic.
































































Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptical

I picked this up during the Deep Blue sale. My first watch with tritium lume. Seems pretty nice for the price.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DC guy

DC guy said:


> These SRP275's have become super hard to find since being discontinued.


Well, this blows chunks. After a week of watching my order not ship, I asked what's up and got this BS reply.

"I am very sorry for the inconvenience but upon checking your order we're unable to shipped the item due to defects. We tried to order another one from the supplier but they don't have stocks yet. Would you like to replace your order with a different model or would you like to cancel the order for full refund? Please get back to us as soon as possible."

Now I have to return the NATOs I bought for it. And resume the damn search.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

They asked you to get back to them as soon as possible after you had to track them down?!


----------



## NapoleonDynamite

This ones due in very shortly!


----------



## Phariance

NapoleonDynamite said:


> This ones due in very shortly!
> View attachment 10154450


thats very nice


----------



## maverick13z

Finally ordered after debating since Black Friday


----------



## eric72

Ball Arctic LE









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra

At least you decided! I'm still deliberating :/



maverick13z said:


> Finally ordered after debating since Black Friday
> 
> View attachment 10154970


----------



## 993RS

On the way is a Combat Sub with the original logo and drilled lugs. Sent back a new logo green black on bracelet but missed the drilled lugs as on the older model. I prefer this face and bezel as well as the original logo.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite

Those Deep Blue's look great, but unfortunately I think a bit too big for me when you factor in the lug-to-lug size.


----------



## maverick13z

jamesezra said:


> At least you decided! I'm still deliberating :/


Took me a while, lol
But on another thread someone mentioned the cyber code is done 12/12. Whether true or not I figured it best to make up my mind


----------



## Saxman8845

Just placed an order for this guy.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## yoginasser

I paid entirely too much for this, but it is pretty.


----------



## ninzeo

yoginasser said:


> I paid entirely too much for this, but it is pretty.
> View attachment 10164626


Nice find! Have been looking for one as well! Mind me asking where you got it and at what cost?


----------



## angryarchitect

Waiting on these two at the moment. Hmt pilot and a ska691p


----------



## merl

Double post


----------



## merl

This one...on bracelet


----------



## Bradjhomes

yoginasser said:


> I paid entirely too much for this, but it is pretty.
> View attachment 10164626


From yahoo auctions Japan? They still pop up there from time to time, as you say the price is pretty high.


----------



## Slant

merl said:


> This one...on bracelet


merl, you gotta stop being such an enabler!!!!! Between your double posts and cross posting here and on "heads-up" I may not be able to hold out any longer =)

Great pick-up!


----------



## merl

Slant said:


> merl, you gotta stop being such an enabler!!!!! Between your double posts and cross posting here and on "heads-up" I may not be able to hold out any longer =)
> 
> Great pick-up!


You"re welcome m8. You know you want one!


----------



## yoginasser

ninzeo said:


> Nice find! Have been looking for one as well! Mind me asking where you got it and at what cost?


Thanks! I hope you have better luck at scoring a deal though. The seller's asking was 79,800yen ($721) and the proxy service will take an additional $42; and that's still without shipping from Japan to the states. I've never paid so much over the original retail for a watch before (I think it was around $400?), but the SARB005 is one of the sweetest looking Seikos, and has the most mesmerizing orange dial, that I've ever looked at. And since I've not seen one pop up used since I've started my collection, I figured that that the rarity of it would validate the premium. It should be a nice complement to my SARB017 Alpinist.


Bradjhomes said:


> From yahoo auctions Japan? They still pop up there from time to time, as you say the price is pretty high.


Eggsactly, Bradjhomes. I used Buyee as the proxy.


----------



## goody2141

yoginasser said:


> ninzeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice find! Have been looking for one as well! Mind me asking where you got it and at what cost?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I hope you have better luck at scoring a deal though. The seller's asking was 79,800yen ($721) and the proxy service will take an additional $42; and that's still without shipping from Japan to the states. I've never paid so much over the original retail for a watch before (I think it was around $400?), but the SARB005 is one of the sweetest looking Seikos, and has the most mesmerizing orange dial, that I've ever looked at. And since I've not seen one pop up used since I've started my collection, I figured that that the rarity of it would validate the premium. It should be a nice complement to my SARB017 Alpinist.
> 
> 
> Bradjhomes said:
> 
> 
> 
> From yahoo auctions Japan? They still pop up there from time to time, as you say the price is pretty high.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eggsactly, Bradjhomes. I used Buyee as the proxy.
Click to expand...

$700-800 seems like the going rate on buyee. I have kept an eye on them on buyee for a while now. I don't know why I always check on them, it's not a watch I'm interested in.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

After staying away for most of the summer and fall except for a few planned major pickups, I bought three in 24 hours.
























(All sellers' photos)

Back to less expensive and more variety.

Unfortunately I did not realize Obris Morgan did not sell the 22mm 'frane-style strap in warm yellow, so now I need to spend more on a yellow Isofrane than I did on the watch.  I may grab the Deep Blue yellow fitted rubber if they bring back the cyber coupon for Christmas.


----------



## anabuki

guess what? ;-)


----------



## cel4145

anabuki said:


> guess what? ;-)


You ordered an Invicta from Japan?

:-d


----------



## Piede

Got a Christopher Ward C65 trident classic incoming. Previous version with old logo and wave pattern dial.

Seller pic


----------



## cairoanan

anabuki said:


> View attachment 10176146
> 
> guess what? ;-)


Sarb033?


----------



## Ossamanity

Seiko Skx009, Tissot PRC 200 and Orient blue Mako !!!! .. Can't wait to go home and check my mail


----------



## dbpbandit

Incoming, hopefully by the end of the week:

From e-bay, I have a pre-owned Invicta Ti-22 Automatic Titanium 









From Long Island Watch, another two items: a new CITIZEN automatic in black. Also ordered my first NATO strap in black leather. (The NATO is for the Invicta, not the CITIZEN)


----------



## anabuki

cairoanan said:


> Sarb033?


No... :-( Maybe next year.

I know, It,s only SNE107P1
PROSPEX! 
But I like it!! 
















































































beaujolais nouveau 2016 :-D

Rgds,
-anabuki


----------



## cairoanan

anabuki said:


> No... :-( Maybe next year.
> 
> I know, It,s only SNE107P1
> PROSPEX!
> But I like it!!
> ......
> beaujolais nouveau 2016 :-D
> 
> Rgds,
> -anabuki


Awesome! Congrats.


----------



## anabuki

cel4145 said:


> You ordered an Invicta from Japan?
> 
> :-d


Of course NOT!
I prefer affordable Chinese chronos...
















and German luxury cars... ;-)


----------



## AncientSerpent

just got this out the box, Seiko NH35A $23 at World of Watches with the discount code I got off the forums.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki

Not for EU. You have to pay up of +100$ for shipping and duty prepaid.


----------



## Agent Sands

I just got my brand new Seiko SRP701 from Joma.

How Seiko does it, I don't know. This watch is gorgeous. Even the best pictures don't do it justice, because they can't capture just how dazzling the polished handset and indices are.


----------



## mannal

Got another one of these in-bound. This one is a gift for a friend.











mannal said:


> View attachment 10101618


----------



## wtma

Glycine Airman DC-4. This is kind of impulse buying. It was listed for what I think is a good discounted price already. Submitted a lowball offer just because I couldn't resist, which surprisingly were accepted by the seller. Now I have this on the way and I can't be happier. Wife doesn't know about this. Yet.


----------



## aintitthelife98

These two showed up today completing my holiday season impulse buying!


----------



## mpreston

This one was just dropped off by the FedEX guy a few minutes ago. TACS Vintage Lens Automatic. It's the first Kickstarter project I've participated in it and it went pretty smoothly.

My love of cameras is only equaled by watches, so what the heck I combined my two addictions to get this quirky timepiece. Packaging and presentation are top notch. Watch is a beast at 47mm but a real unique design statement and it looks to be a quality piece. They really put together a nice concept and executed it well right down to the shipping box.

I'm not sure how much wrist time this one will get but I know I will enjoy it on and off the wrist for sure. Just some quick shots of the un-boxing and I'll have to take time to get some more detail shots it has such lovely details thru out.


----------



## yoginasser

I bought this 70s era NOS "mechanical digital" Anker some time last year because it just looked so different from anything I've owned, and it was about $30 shipped. It was sold as a watch head only, and I didn't imagine that finding a suitable strap for it would be a problem; I was F'in wrong! First off, the holes for the spring bars were drilled so close to the case that even threading a 1mm strap was chore. and even when I could, the tall profile of the case coupled with the spring bar holes being drilled near the bottom of the lugs made any thin strap (the only kind that could fit) look puny next to the thick case. So then I got some curved springbars to get additional margin for thicker straps, and that worked, but the I realized that the short L2L made thicker straps flex in an awkward angle near the lugs. This made the combo look like a poor fit. So I gave up on the Anker, and chucked it to the back of the watch box; that is until today, when I got this new Eulit 22mm strap! The way this thin strap mechanically curves over the springbars suggests more substance than there actually is. I think it looks great, and I feel that just got a new interesting vintage watch, even though it only the strap that's new!


----------



## mannal

In-bound from Holben's:

Thanks to yoginasser's post above, I went searching for one of these:









While I was looking for the EULIT I took a look at the short straps. I also have one of these on the way:


----------



## yoginasser

For $188, I just couldn't pass this Bulova up.


----------



## jlgerber

That is a great watch and WOW on the price! I just picked up an Accu-Swiss"Gemini" 63A121. It is has a mechanical movement, ETA 6428-1 (Unitas), and I love it. Just showed up today. This is my second watch with this movement, the other is a Victorinox, and I could be happier!


----------



## sleauxdaddy

Dan Henry 63 Black and HKED Bundeswehr. Pics to follow!!


----------



## jlgerber

OK, this is not my normal kind of watch, but Ashford had it for a $138, and I couldn't say no. It is a CX Swiss Military Watch, Tank Nero Rawhide. Should be here Monday. Does anyone have experience with CX Swiss Military watches in general?


----------



## w4tchnut

This guy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Snagged one of the $28 Timex watches on eBay. Should get it soon.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Snagged a Timex Intelligent Quartz Three Time Zones T2P426 for $28 on eBay. It should be arriving soon.






​


----------



## merl

merl said:


> This one...on bracelet


And it arrived :-!


----------



## arogle1stus

Have a Casio GD350-8 in tha air to me
No pics. I'm photographically challenged.
Using Rakuten points is a Godsend IMO.


X Traindriver Art


----------



## JohnQFord

*Maranez Bangla 44 w/ Turquoise Dial *just arrived today.


----------



## mannal

This is a cool strap. It is pretty stiff to start but it's starting to loosen-up. Fits nice on my 6.75" wrist:



























mannal said:


> In-bound from Holben's:
> 
> Thanks to yoginasser's post above, I went searching for one of these:
> 
> View attachment 10210482
> 
> 
> While I was looking for the EULIT I took a look at the short straps. I also have one of these on the way:
> 
> View attachment 10210514


----------



## Piede

So this one arrived! Put it on a black alligator from Christopher Ward. I like it


----------



## craigmorin4555

Another 9015 diver ! I really need to slow it down but I keep finding great looking watches with good specs should be here by Christmas pic shamelessly stolen from the web

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

I didn't get this in the mail. I went cruising through my local TJ Maxx looking for another Brera watch (I found two a little over a month ago), but I also knew that some Filsons had appeared in TJ Maxx stores elsewhere. Lo and behold, no Breras, but three Filsons - two Dutch Harbors and a Journeyman GMT. I bought the green dialed Dutch Harbor. I realize that a lot of WUS members do not appreciate Shinola and Filson because they are pricey quartz watches, assembled with Swiss movement parts in Detroit, but I thought that the build quality if this watch was worth what I paid for it. I wouldn't spring $800 for it, but I decided that a little less than $230 was okay. It has a 43 mm case with a Shinola Argonite 715 movement (Ronda 715), Super LumiNova lume, a screw-down crown, 30 ATM of water resistance (990 feet), sapphire crystal with interior AR coating, and a quality Wickett & Craig bridal leather strap. The nicely detailed case back is an unusual golden color (brass PVD plated) secured by six screws. And it came nestled in a pretty nice wooden box, made in the USA.

 
































​


----------



## Phariance

My first Orient arrived today 

the infamous Bambino, beautiful watch. Thinking about adding another one to my collection


----------



## TheNightsWatch

craigmorin4555 said:


> Another 9015 diver ! I really need to slow it down but I keep finding great looking watches with good specs should be here by Christmas pic shamelessly stolen from the web
> 
> Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


Wow, really love the style of that thing, especially the model with roman numerals. Very unique.


----------



## yankeexpress

9211 white dial for $42 delivered


----------



## Phariance

JDM model from the World Stage Collection, came in the mail today


----------



## NYSCOTTY

Arrived last week: NOS Seiko SKX027



























Rare Find For A Rare Watch


----------



## Rocat

Made a call to Areatrend about the Seiko SNZH53 that has been on my "Want" list for sometime. Talked to the nice C/S person and she cut me a deal on it at just over $100. BTW their Rubber Strap SKX-009 are $160 right now. I may break down and buy that one later. But for now I'm happy with a vintage looking Diver style watch.










BTW, where do I find this Nato. I thought I saw a member that had one that was made out of the seatbelt weave. Would that be Cincy Straps.

*Off to Cincy's website I go.


----------



## dbpbandit

My new Citizen Automatic came in today. So far, it's very nice, I really like it. The packaging is surprisingly nice for a watch at this price point. I have no way to size it here so I will have to wait until later to wear it.


----------



## Ossamanity

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

Ok, so I am either heeding my own advice I posted on the "I found a bargain", or a fool. Earlier today I ordered a SNZH53 at a very good price from AreaTrend. (The clerk worked me a deal due to an error on their part). I noticed the SKX-009 and I hem-hawed around for the past few hours and and then went ahead with the second Seiko of the day. (Massive eye roll on my part). I had also debated on the Orient Mako Pepsi instead but felt I would not be happy until I had the "Real Deal".

I may have to use the "Honey, another member said I won his giveaway contest" to explain the 009 inbound the day after the SNZH53 arrives. It's on rubber which is fine for me. My SKXA35 has a jubilee and I will not even need to resize it when I want to use it.


----------



## 59yukon01

Rocat said:


> Ok, so I am either heeding my own advice I posted on the "I found a bargain", or a fool. Earlier today I ordered a SNZH53 at a very good price from AreaTrend. (The clerk worked me a deal due to an error on their part). I noticed the SKX-009 and I hem-hawed around for the past few hours and and then went ahead with the second Seiko of the day. (Massive eye roll on my part). I had also debated on the Orient Mako Pepsi instead but felt I would not be happy until I had the "Real Deal".
> 
> I may have to use the "Honey, another member said I won his giveaway contest" to explain the 009 inbound the day after the SNZH53 arrives. It's on rubber which is fine for me. My SKXA35 has a jubilee and I will not even need to resize it when I want to use it.


Can't go wrong with this classic.


----------



## Ossamanity

Rocat said:


> Ok, so I am either heeding my own advice I posted on the "I found a bargain", or a fool. Earlier today I ordered a SNZH53 at a very good price from AreaTrend. (The clerk worked me a deal due to an error on their part). I noticed the SKX-009 and I hem-hawed around for the past few hours and and then went ahead with the second Seiko of the day. (Massive eye roll on my part). I had also debated on the Orient Mako Pepsi instead but felt I would not be happy until I had the "Real Deal".
> 
> I may have to use the "Honey, another member said I won his giveaway contest" to explain the 009 inbound the day after the SNZH53 arrives. It's on rubber which is fine for me. My SKXA35 has a jubilee and I will not even need to resize it when I want to use it.


I saw ur post too that is an excellent price. And i have a Skxa35 too. Would you mind posting its pictures on a jubilee. I haven't really worn it its been sitting the box i ordered a silicon strap from clockswork synergy. Its really comfy.









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna

Seiko SARX027 with the enamel dial


----------



## ARMADUK

Belorussian quartz Daydate is on its way, YAY! Fluted bezel, "Luch" in russian on the dial and russian calendar, just as I wanted. Hopefully its in a good condition.


----------



## dbpbandit

Just got the "new to me" Invicta Ti-22 today. I like the size, not to big and it's light. The Titanium bracelet was sized way to small for me so I put it on the black leather NATO I purchased for it. So far, not a big fan of the NATO strap. I'll give it some wrist time and see if it grows on me.


----------



## cel4145

Victorinox Airboss on the way from Jomashop









Have another watch on order from gilt.com. But since it says a couple of weeks before being shipped, not going to jinx myself by listing it here until it does


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Just got my Timex Intelligent Quartz Three Time Zones T2P426 and put it on a carbon fiber strap with red stitching that I had. I think that it improves the look of this watch 100 percent.
















​


----------



## Piede

You my friend are unstoppable!


----------



## TheNightsWatch

Armida A8 Brass...first time I've ever dropped more than $100 on a watch. Down the rabbit hole we go!


----------



## gdb1960

Tauchmeister T250, I had one of these a few years ago and sold it. Came across these old pictures and missed it so much I decided to buy another. It's on its way!


----------



## dbpbandit

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## saltddirk

aw well, should stay away from Kick starter!

Colomer &Sons world timer









Micro maker from Spain, and because I imagined that I would concentrate collecting watches from non established watch countries. It has a strong Edox vibe to it. Unfortunatelly it doesnt come with a 24H movement, else it would have been perfect.

and

undone Killy Reborn

















Because, euuuh, because I want to see what all this mecanoquartz deal is all about. Comes my way 160 Euro including shipping from HK. Plus it looks so charming vintage! I imagine to wear it while driving my old car, got a few vintage watches for that purpose, but on holiday it is not that practical.

And btw why should I justify! LOL!
(and getting them in this year does mean I do not need to break my good intentions for 2017, no more watches..... Honestly honey, I ordered them long ago but they were delayed... )

HAve a good one!
D


----------



## kpjimmy

Camo Wolf Watchbox from evine. A sale and a 15% coupon and a 10 watch box from Wolf for 41bux shipped! Wow it's back up to 98bux today (12/22)!










And also a Martuleather band. Always wanted to see what she had to offer and wanted to see her take on vintage leatherworks.


----------



## Emrejagger

yankeexpress said:


> 9211 white dial for $42 delivered


Where did you find it for that price?

Cheers

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## Phariance

Just ordered myself a SNZH53


----------



## NYSCOTTY

Ossamanity said:


> I saw ur post too that is an excellent price. And i have a Skxa35 too. Would you mind posting its pictures on a jubilee. I haven't really worn it its been sitting the box i ordered a silicon strap from clockswork synergy. Its really comfy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


 Nice strap !!


----------



## wtma

Copper roller buckle.


----------



## Barn0081

This guy arrived today from the bay...









Brand new Oceanus OC-108D-7A ,which you don't see many off these days!

Comes on a cheap and nasty stainless bracelet..









Cased in china....urgh









Have to say this watch is an insult to the Oceanus name!
The second hand only hits a few of the markers,and it has the worst "quartz bounce back" i have ever seen.
That and the cheap bracelet are a million miles away from the stunning hand assembled quality of today's Oceanus watches, which are probably one of the highest quality quartz watches on sale today!


----------



## Ossamanity

NYSCOTTY said:


> Nice strap !!
> 
> View attachment 10284866
> View attachment 10284858


Strap brothers

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

Too much time on the Heads Up thread! I have no need for another quartz field watch but who knows, I may like it. This was more of an eBay accident than a thoughtful purchase.


----------



## kpjimmy

mannal said:


> Too much time on the Heads Up thread! I have no need for another quartz field watch but who knows, I may like it. This was more of an eBay accident than a thoughtful purchase.
> 
> View attachment 10287258


I saw that! lol I have unsub'd a few weeks back because I am officially tapped!


----------



## dpodola

Phariance said:


> Just ordered myself a SNZH53
> 
> View attachment 10284178


Good looking watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KrabbyKakes

Does hopefully coming in the mail count? Because it's only a matter of time (or matter of one popping up for sale) for a Steinhart Aviation Automatic to neon the way.


----------



## Level.5x

Ordered a custom strap on Etsy from Neptune Straps. Also, should get shipping notification tomorrow of the Aevig Balaur that's been on pre-order for half my life... or so it's felt.

















I also might be putting a Ball Fireman Racer on order tomorrow....will have to wait and see.

...Fun times.


----------



## anabuki

Another cool Delta M-Force collected.


----------



## Level.5x

Its official! I got the Ball Fireman Racer on order. And its the new version shown below with longer hands and rectangular cyclops. Should arrive early next week










Ultimately, went with the blue enamel. I think its going to look killer!


----------



## kyliebert

Just received 1 custom rally that I put on my Seiko panda and am waiting for the minimal stitch strap to arrive on Friday. That one is going on my Glycine. If you guys get a chance check out www.herrenmarkedesign.com.... Ben is a true artist and super nice guy. Not to mention great prices, fantastic customer service, and phenomenal quality!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjkadron

Not really for my, but finally found the watch that filled all my girlfriends requirements.


----------



## craigmorin4555

Just landed Cobra De Calibre Crossfire size wise it's perfect quality seems excellent but no drilled lugs bums me out a little









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gabriel_BB

Level.5x said:


> Ordered a custom strap on Etsy from Neptune Straps. Also, should get shipping notification tomorrow of the Aevig Balaur that's been on pre-order for half my life... or so it's felt.
> 
> View attachment 10316234
> 
> 
> View attachment 10316242
> 
> 
> I also might be putting a Ball Fireman Racer on order tomorrow....will have to wait and see.
> 
> ...Fun times.


did you received the Balaur ? I've got mine yesterday, and I have a question. In the box, I found a metal box, a leather pouch (gorgeous) and the watch. But no warranty card, or a manual or something. Just the invoice with the payment from July 2016. What did you get in the box ?

thanks.

G


----------



## Level.5x

Gabriel_BB said:


> did you received the Balaur ? I've got mine yesterday, and I have a question. In the box, I found a metal box, a leather pouch (gorgeous) and the watch. But no warranty card, or a manual or something. Just the invoice with the payment from July 2016. What did you get in the box ?
> 
> thanks.
> 
> G


That sounds about right. Not all brands, especially micros are going to have their own manuals. And as long as you have your original invoice, no need for a warranty card.


----------



## Gabriel_BB

Level.5x said:


> That sounds about right. Not all brands, especially micros are going to have their own manuals. And as long as you have your original invoice, no need for a warranty card.


10x, bro, good to know !


----------



## Gabriel_BB

Level.5x said:


> That sounds about right. Not all brands, especially micros are going to have their own manuals. And as long as you have your original invoice, no need for a warranty card.


10x, bro, good to know !


----------



## szyman

kyliebert said:


> Just received 1 custom rally that I put on my Seiko panda


Wow! Great combination! I don't know why, but I'm in the mood for brown straps


----------



## mothyent

Should be here tomorrow.


----------



## idvsego

Oh crap, what have I done...

None of these are my pics of course, because these are all in various states of "transit". Right before my holiday trip I bought a Maratac Mid Pilot off of f29 and he is shipping it to me shortly now that I am back in town. 








Then I preordered a Mercer Voyager II. 








Now, due to the unfortunate closing of Deaumar, I have an orange and a blue Ensign on the way. Crap. I guess I will slow down next year.


----------



## BalooSD

Just arrived, 2 day Amazon Prime, 2 year warranty, 2 $10 cost (strap upgrade not included).


----------



## tanksndudes

I've been itching to buy something. I was really good before Xmas and spent money on my kids instead, because I'm a great dad and stuff. But I love the look of these things and I've never owned a chrono so figured this was an awesome, cheap-on-f29 way to go. Excited to have it on my wrist this weekend.


----------



## dpodola

kyliebert said:


> Just received 1 custom rally that I put on my Seiko panda and am waiting for the minimal stitch strap to arrive on Friday. That one is going on my Glycine. If you guys get a chance check out www.herrenmarkedesign.com.... Ben is a true artist and super nice guy. Not to mention great prices, fantastic customer service, and phenomenal quality!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## N.Caffrey

tanksndudes said:


> I've been itching to buy something. I was really good before Xmas and spent money on my kids instead, because I'm a great dad and stuff. But I love the look of these things and I've never owned a chrono so figured this was an awesome, cheap-on-f29 way to go. Excited to have it on my wrist this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 10335722


this is a great watch probably the best timex chrono available ATM. I have mine in a blue rally strap


----------



## N.Caffrey

View attachment 10338906

Ordersd this last night. Should be on wrist by the third. My first stienhart, I'm excited to see what all the hype is about


----------



## N.Caffrey

View attachment 10338938
Also got this timex not on bracelt and from amazon for 25$ because of a gift card I had.


----------



## The Bigwatch Guy

Seiko Prospex Sumo SBDC001- Japan only Edition.


----------



## mjmcnal

tanksndudes said:


> I've been itching to buy something. I was really good before Xmas and spent money on my kids instead, because I'm a great dad and stuff. But I love the look of these things and I've never owned a chrono so figured this was an awesome, cheap-on-f29 way to go. Excited to have it on my wrist this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 10335722


Nice I've got to check this out. I've got this same strap on a Vostok Amphibian.


----------



## Rocat

I just ordered another Deep Blue Sea Quest quartz. Last year at this exact same time I missed out on the white dial and ordered the black dial. This time Stan had some in white back in stock. This is my fourth Deep Blue. Unfortunately the Nato 300 and the Master 1000, both great watches, were too big for me. So I'll be happy keeping two Sea Quest's in my collection. Why not? I've got the SKX-009 and SKXA-35. 

Be good.


----------



## HammyMan37

Gave my Casio MDV-106 to our resource officer at school because.... Well because his watch was super weak and he's a cop so I though it should be a little cooler than what he was rocking and he loves it. So I wanted to fill that void but I also have a couple black divers so I wanted something else so I pulled the trigger on this last night. Certainly not the best price on it right now but I didn't want to sit and wait around for a deal to happen. Should be here early next week's along with some new straps for my PAM 312!

View attachment 10339530


Damn! It's doing the attachment thing again?! It's been a long time since that's happened to me. Guess I have to go to advanced?!


----------



## mannal

This guy arrived today. I'm not very picky about affordables but this guy has a quality I may have difficulty getting used to. The seconds hand seems to have a bit of a bounce. I have a VSA that does this as well. I have a few seconds of video here:








mannal said:


> Too much time on the Heads Up thread! I have no need for another quartz field watch but who knows, I may like it. This was more of an eBay accident than a thoughtful purchase.
> 
> View attachment 10287258


----------



## Emrejagger

The top one !


----------



## Barn0081

mannal said:


> This guy arrived today. I'm not very picky about affordables but this guy has a quality I may have difficulty getting used to. The seconds hand seems to have a bit of a bounce. I have a VSA that does this as well. I have a few seconds of video here:


wow that's the worst bounce ever. i would return it m8.


----------



## craigmorin4555

AD has this for me for the New Year needed a break from divers









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

Sending it back.



mannal said:


> This guy arrived today. I'm not very picky about affordables but this guy has a quality I may have difficulty getting used to. The seconds hand seems to have a bit of a bounce. I have a VSA that does this as well. I have a few seconds of video here:


----------



## NYSCOTTY

Wrong post !!!


----------



## Rocat

Rocat said:


> I just ordered another Deep Blue Sea Quest quartz. Last year at this exact same time I missed out on the white dial and ordered the black dial. This time Stan had some in white back in stock. This is my fourth Deep Blue. Unfortunately the Nato 300 and the Master 1000, both great watches, were too big for me. So I'll be happy keeping two Sea Quest's in my collection. Why not? I've got the SKX-009 and SKXA-35.
> 
> Be good.


So here's the deal. I ordered the watch and then Sam sends me an email stating the white Sea Quest was sold out. He asked if there was any other color that I would like. I really wanted the white one so I cancelled the order. Later in the day I'm back on the site and looking over the black on black DayNight Diver T-100. Well, I made the common mistake of "Sleeping on it". I awoke this morning to find it sold out.










So, since I don't have a red bezel dive watch, I ordered the red bezel/black dial version. Within 20 minutes Sam has the order processed and ready to ship. I did email him and asked politely that IF a black/black was available I'd take that one instead. Unfortunately he confirmed it was sold out. This one should fit better on the wrist as the lugs appear to taper at the ends unlike the Master1000. Sam and Stan are top notch guys and are a pleasure to deal with. They are just as good as Marc at LIW and the folks at Momentum.

So after the order I'm all....


----------



## Milehigh981

Hi everyone! 
I was looking for an affordable automatic that could be worn daily, so I ordered an Orient mako USA II Today. Only heard about the brand recently, so I'm excited to check it out.


----------



## NYSCOTTY

Arrived: Seiko 4HX0JB Divers Strap & Gold Seiko Buckle For my NOS SKX027. Oyster style bracelet tucked safely away. Thought I'd go all out with the gold buckle.


----------



## DC guy

DC guy said:


> Well, this blows chunks. After a week of watching my order not ship, I asked what's up and got this BS reply.
> 
> "I am very sorry for the inconvenience but upon checking your order we're unable to shipped the item due to defects. We tried to order another one from the supplier but they don't have stocks yet. Would you like to replace your order with a different model or would you like to cancel the order for full refund? Please get back to us as soon as possible."
> 
> Now I have to return the NATOs I bought for it. And resume the damn search.


A fellow WUS-er sold me his near-new SRP275, so now I *really* have one of these in the mail... as in, there is an actual tracking number for the package and I got to see photos of the actual watch, not generic product images. Here's one:









FYI, don't ever do business with 'watcheszon' on either Amazon or eBay! They list products they don't possess, make BS excuses when they don't ship them, and then relist them. Yes, I tried to buy the SRP275 from them via both websites. Left them some nasty eBay feedback, as did 5 other people after me.


----------



## LJ123

Looking forward to receive these chronos. One's a bit more expensive than the other.


----------



## NYSCOTTY

[/QUOTE]

PANDA !!!


----------



## Jeep99dad

idvsego said:


> Oh crap, what have I done...
> 
> None of these are my pics of course, because these are all in various states of "transit". Right before my holiday trip I bought a Maratac Mid Pilot off of f29 and he is shipping it to me shortly now that I am back in town.
> View attachment 10331122
> 
> 
> Then I preordered a Mercer Voyager II.
> View attachment 10331138
> 
> 
> Now, due to the unfortunate closing of Deaumar, I have an orange and a blue Ensign on the way. Crap. I guess I will slow down next year.
> View attachment 10331146


That Voyager II is gonna be hot. Good call on The blue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimWharton

Looked forever for just the right 18mm strap to compliment my SNK809 with a little red, but...










...after wearing my new Dan Henry (42.5 mm) and Casio MDV106 (44mm), the 37mm Seiko feels like a kid's watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazza74

Just joined the drop on Massdrop to pick up the watch that was my first grail after seeing it here on WUS.

View attachment 10366418


----------



## mannal

I could not pass up this one from the Heads Up! 2017 thread (Thanks WTW)









If you are having issues adding images, go back and edit your post and delete the image and re-insert.


----------



## MrDanno

Bernhardt globemaster ii in blue and orange. Can't wait!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDanno

Not my picture.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom

Finally arrived


----------



## mannal

Which one? Image did not make it.



Gazza74 said:


> Just joined the drop on Massdrop to pick up the watch that was my first grail after seeing it here on WUS.
> 
> View attachment 10366418


----------



## steelydap

Sarg009

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazza74

mannal said:


> Which one? Image did not make it.


It's the Junghans Meister Chronoscope in white/silver. Merl used to have one and his photos of it were superb. I've been on/off this watch for the last year, partially because I wasn't sure which variant and color I wanted to get, but now that my plans around other watches is a bit more clear I went with my originally desired white/silver.


----------



## drttown

I have a CW Trident Pro C60 300, black bezel, white face, stainless band, on it's way.


----------



## merl

Gazza74 said:


> It's the Junghans Meister Chronoscope in white/silver. Merl used to have one and his photos of it were superb. I've been on/off this watch for the last year, partially because I wasn't sure which variant and color I wanted to get, but now that my plans around other watches is a bit more clear I went with my originally desired white/silver.


Good catch m8. Enjoy!


----------



## e9stibi

I have a PAM 514 in the mail as birthday present. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WreckDiver1321

I've got this!



The relatively new and mostly unreviewed Orient Polaris GMT. Only found three full-size reviews online, but they were all glowing. It also had several on Amazon, where it was much liked. Then there was the fact that it was $50 off through Orient directly. Then Orient had a fantastic coupon code through January 6. I couldn't say no.


----------



## pyddet

View attachment 10379490


It was in Like-New condition on Amazon for 14 bucks. I couldn't say no.


----------



## Exer

I finally have mine!


----------



## Emrejagger

Exer said:


> I finally have mine!


I always flip my skx' but then I long for one again.... nice watch!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## Emrejagger

Exer said:


> I finally have mine!


I couldn't hold myself and ordered an skx007j1....so :








( pic stolen from Web)

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## thedave

steelydap said:


> Sarg009
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


I have this, and it's one of the nicest watches I've ever strapped on. Everything except for the bracelet clasp is exceptional (the bracelet itself is super comfortable). I think you'll enjoy this one a LOT.


----------



## watchmysix

Just ordered this online and still waiting for the shipping confirmation. Really hope to get it soon as it will be my first Orient watch and hope to be one of many to come.


----------



## pyddet

That was waiting on me when I got home from holiday travel. Now, I have an Edifice and a very AP-like Pulsar on the way....


----------



## ARMADUK

Luch Daydate just came in. Day and date setting does not work thou, damn it


----------



## mjmcnal

Been on my wish list for a while. Very nice!


----------



## Level.5x

Got my first Ball today! This thing is freakin beautiful. Its perfectly proportioned and the bracelet is amazing. I have to say it already feels like my best fitting watch, besting my 38.5mm Sinn 556i for that title...


----------



## mjmcnal

That watch always catches my eye when I'm shopping. Looks great. Congrats.


----------



## EL_GEEk

Last month
Aevig Balaur LE









Double Incoming today

1. Manchester Watch Works Iconik 2









2. Christopher Ward Trident C60 Vintage 









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @EL_GEEK


----------



## Imbiton

Incoming a 2012 Artego 500M Blue Dial. I have this itch for all different versions of blue hues that grab me. Go figure, I opted for an out of warranty, 8215 Miyota Artego over a brand new swiss movement Deep Blue Deep Star 1000Meter? Sometimes it's not about the specs, but about the passion. HAd the Deep Blue Star not carried those crown guards, I would have been in love with it, but they bother me.


----------



## Milehigh981

Ran across Kentex on here and fell in love with a few of their watches, so I ordered this one last night from their website. The colors/red stitching won't be for everyone but it reminds me of my car (my baby). Love the dial.


----------



## jackrobinson

interesting take of the German ww2 pilot watch type 1.



Milehigh981 said:


> Ran across Kentex on here and fell in love with a few of their watches, so I ordered this one last night from their website. The colors/red stitching won't be for everyone but it reminds me of my car (my baby). Love the dial.
> View attachment 10402930
> View attachment 10402938


----------



## TheNightsWatch

Imbiton said:


> Incoming a 2012 Artego 500M Blue Dial. I have this itch for all different versions of blue hues that grab me. Go figure, I opted for an out of warranty, 8215 Miyota Artego over a brand new swiss movement Deep Blue Deep Star 1000Meter? Sometimes it's not about the specs, but about the passion. HAd the Deep Blue Star not carried those crown guards, I would have been in love with it, but they bother me.


Nice score, how did you find the Artego? Also do you know what happened to the company? I can't find anything about them anymore.


----------



## pyddet

Just ordered this reconditioned Bertucci DX3 Field this afternoon. I've been researching affordable field watches and have decided that this little guy is going to be my new hunting buddy.


----------



## Imbiton

mk.ultra said:


> Nice score, how did you find the Artego? Also do you know what happened to the company? I can't find anything about them anymore.


I have been looking for a few years for the 500m, in blue dial which has a shorter lug to lug than the 300m and has the crown guard at 3 instead of 4. Robert Lex was the owner, but he lost interest/desire in continuing his micro company. I don't know him, but I read about him and a WUS from England knows him( who has artego #8 on this series). The watch came out offered for sale and I did not vassilate


----------



## Imbiton

Vacillate


----------



## Houls

Great mail day yesterday!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy

Watchgooroo is evil!! I lowballed and was accepted in a few hours! EGAD lol This was on my buy list for a while now. First Glycine.


----------



## ARMADUK

Second christmas present arrived. One more to come.


----------



## MakeWatchesGreatAgain

incoming bills


----------



## w4tchnut

This guy is on its way right now. 
Should have it early next week. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

Ordered from eBay seller certified-watch-store and fulfilled via Lux Time. It's running around 10 seconds fast. I'll check again after a few days of wear.



























mannal said:


> I could not pass up this one from the Heads Up! 2017 thread (Thanks WTW)
> 
> View attachment 10366474
> 
> 
> If you are having issues adding images, go back and edit your post and delete the image and re-insert.


----------



## pafinn

Got the Seiko Recraft SNKM97 coming along with a tan racing strap.


----------



## thejames1

Inbound

























Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## watchmysix

Well, after ordering my first Orient, I always wanted a good Seiko so I finally broke down and ordered the SARB017 on Amazon. Will get it tomorrow so really excited!


----------



## WatchDoc1973

Saw this today in the WRUW thread. I had to have it. Luckily a few will be available next month. Placed my deposit an hour ago.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

Just got this in today. This piece is just pure quality and class. Bravo Christopher Ward.



















R***x and O***a should notice the quality of this clasp coming on a watch that retails for under $1000.


----------



## georgefl74

lxnastynotch93 said:


> R***x and O***a should notice the quality of this clasp coming on a watch that retails for under $1000.


It looks good but it doesn't double lock, right? If the button gets pushed it's off your wrist. Or am I missing something?


----------



## Level.5x

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Just got this in today. This piece is just pure quality and class. Bravo Christopher Ward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R***x and O***a should notice the quality of this clasp coming on a watch that retails for under $1000.


I like the length of that new clasp. Is that a new version for the C60? I have the folding dive extension one but it doesnt look like that. I wish they would have tapered it to a 20mm instead of an 18mm tho. Makes the 43mm watch a little top heavy and if its a tad oversized on your wrist, then it makes the bracelet seem a little puny. Sorry for the rant, but otherwise, I totally agree with you. For nearly half the price, it rivals my Sinn 556i and Ball Fireman Racer in many areas.

Congrats! I think that vintage lume version is gorgeous!


----------



## Mintu

WatchDoc1973 said:


> Saw this today in the WRUW thread. I had to have it. Luckily a few will be available next month. Placed my deposit an hour ago.


I am also tempted for this watch. but my wrist size is really tiny at 6.3 inch. I came to know that it has 48mm lug to lug length.
I am not sure, how it will look on my wrist?
Can you tell me your wrist size?


----------



## Phariance

Seiko SNZH53 has arrived, its sneaky sexy


----------



## steelydap

have been looking for a pilot for a while. Love iwc but couldn't justify the price right now. I don't think this is a compromise at all. Probably will take 3 weeks

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut

steelydap said:


> have been looking for a pilot for a while. Love iwc but couldn't justify the price right now. I don't think this is a compromise at all. Probably will take 3 weeks
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


I like it better than the IWC. 
Congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelydap

w4tchnut said:


> I like it better than the IWC.
> Congrats.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93

Level.5x said:


> I like the length of that new clasp. Is that a new version for the C60? I have the folding dive extension one but it doesnt look like that. I wish they would have tapered it to a 20mm instead of an 18mm tho. Makes the 43mm watch a little top heavy and if its a tad oversized on your wrist, then it makes the bracelet seem a little puny. Sorry for the rant, but otherwise, I totally agree with you. For nearly half the price, it rivals my Sinn 556i and Ball Fireman Racer in many areas.
> 
> Congrats! I think that vintage lume version is gorgeous!


That's the vintage version. I believe CWard is clearing out stock of the C60 because they plan on a Trident redesign for Basel 2017. I'm willing to bet the bracelet will be a carry over item.

I agree with your statement about its quality. I'm strongly considering selling my Ball EMII Skindiver because of this watch. I think in some aspects the quality is better than my Ball.


----------



## WatchDoc1973

my wrist size is about 7.5"
I will post a pic when it comes in next mont.



Mintu said:


> I am also tempted for this watch. but my wrist size is really tiny at 6.3 inch. I came to know that it has 48mm lug to lug length.
> I am not sure, how it will look on my wrist?
> Can you tell me your wrist size?


----------



## kpjimmy

Two watches in two days....this isn't boding well for my budget!!

Blue Aevig Huldra on the way....dang F29!!

Not my pic but has been on my list for LONG while.


----------



## Imbiton

Extinct Artego arrives at what should be his final home


----------



## Emrejagger

kpjimmy said:


> Two watches in two days....this isn't boding well for my budget!!
> 
> Blue Aevig Huldra on the way....dang F29!!
> 
> Not my pic but has been on my list for LONG while.


Didn't know about this brand but at 12 is looks like the Google Chrome icon lol. I hope this isn't a dick movie.

Watch looks pretty nice beside that though

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## alxbly

Arriving tomorrow!


----------



## kpjimmy

Emrejagger said:


> Didn't know about this brand but at 12 is looks like the Google Chrome icon lol. I hope this isn't a dick movie.
> 
> Watch looks pretty nice beside that though
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


Uh OK thank you?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## pmarte

Got a box of Amazon goodness at the office today. During the strap change, I launched a spring bar into the 6th dimension. 
My hope is that it does not kill the vacuum cleaner when found...


----------



## thedave

Does vintage count? Poor man's Carerra. Pretty excited about this find.

(Pic from seller.)


----------



## jp.vegas

Arrived today. #260/300 It's a real pity we lost Deaumar. The look and feel and the attention to detail is incredible.


----------



## bigbuddhayo

Waiting on my Bulova 96B207 and two cheap armitrons for my daughters, out for delivery today and it's killin me!


----------



## Gazza74

thedave said:


> Does vintage count? Poor man's Carerra. Pretty excited about this find.
> 
> (Pic from seller.)


Nice find! May I call dibs if you ever decide to get rid of it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thedave

Gazza74 said:


> Nice find! May I call dibs if you ever decide to get rid of it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In a couple years when you're wondering why some strange guy from WUS is hitting you up for no reason, remember this moment


----------



## Jeep99dad

thejames1 said:


> Inbound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Samsung S7


What an amazing trio!! 
Congrats. Been wanting this blue Stowa or the Archimede.

Tell me more about that gorgeous vintage Chrono please. Don't know that brand. Where did you find it ?
What's the size ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

thedave said:


> Does vintage count? Poor man's Carerra. Pretty excited about this find.
> 
> (Pic from seller.)


Wow. Big congrats 
I LOVE that watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

These two landed today

The awesome titanium Mido diver 









The best Raven ever made 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

Jeep99dad said:


> What an amazing trio!!
> Congrats. Been wanting this blue Stowa or the Archimede.
> 
> Tell me more about that gorgeous vintage Chrono please. Don't know that brand. Where did you find it ?
> What's the size ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So you might recognize that I already have one Silex, the blue and red bezeled chrono from the 60's, and I could not really pass up this second one when I saw it for sale. 
Here's about all I know: Silex is a subsidiary of the Charles Nicolet watch brand. This one is coming from Poland (still in the air...), and has a valjoux 7733. Notice the odd outer bezel - it is actual a depth gauge! There is a hollow ring in the crystal, with a hole, and as water fills and compresses the air, the depth is registered. Similar theory as the Oris depth gauge diver.
I wasn't looking for this one, but now I got two Silexs! ?

Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## thejames1

Jeep99dad said:


> These two landed today
> 
> The awesome titanium Mido diver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best Raven ever made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! I thought that Raven looked new to you!

Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## Jeep99dad

thejames1 said:


> Nice! I thought that Raven looked new to you!
> 
> Sent from my Samsung S7


Thanks i had the blue Raven DT when they first came out. It's a very nice watch. One of the better made micro divers I've owned or handled with the Cascais and Bell Diver1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

I know this guy is going to end up in my Casio box and rarely see the light of day but, what the hell. Courtesy of Amazon and the Heads Up! thread:


----------



## w4tchnut

mannal said:


> I know this guy is going to end up in my Casio box and rarely see the light of day but, what the hell. Courtesy of Amazon and the Heads Up! thread:
> 
> View attachment 10443506


Got me one too. 
Looks too cool to pass up. 
But you're right, won't get out of the house much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Jeep99dad said:


> These two landed today
> 
> The awesome titanium Mido diver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This Mido Diver is sexy as hell, thanks for sharing Brice. Now she on my wish list...


----------



## Aonarch

I decided to try out the Steinhart brand. Ordered a OVM.


----------



## jetcash

I got a letter from the dentist reminding me that I still owe her $475. Not what I wanted to hear on my birthday.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton

I pulled the trigger on the most expensive micro thus far and the first all polished. Curious if I will like it
https://www.h2o-watch.com/featured/h2o-orca-dress-polished-blue.html#&ui-state=dialog


----------



## TheNightsWatch

Giving some vintage watches a go!


----------



## TheNightsWatch

Emrejagger said:


> Didn't know about this brand but at 12 is looks like the Google Chrome icon lol. I hope this isn't a dick movie.
> 
> Watch looks pretty nice beside that though
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


I also hope this isn't a dick movie.


----------



## abujordan

georgefl74 said:


> It looks good but it doesn't double lock, right? If the button gets pushed it's off your wrist. Or am I missing something?


You have to push two, there is one on each side.


----------



## wasney

Finally caved and bought the Casio Edifice EF503D with the white face new on eBay. Was trying to hunt it down used but everyone seemed to wants the same price used as I got it new.

While on there I bought a few curiosities. Could of those silly Lego watches. Got my first son coming soon and figure if they last long enough they can be his first training watch  haha.


----------



## Milehigh981

Woo hoo! Mako USA 2 arrived today!


----------



## DC guy

TheNightsWatch said:


> Giving some vintage watches a go!


These look terrific. I've seen that seller before and always wondered why his prices are so low. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## DC guy

And this finally arrived from my seller in India

Happy happy joy joy!!


----------



## booest

Wait for the Magrette MOANA PACIFIC PROFESSIONAL


----------



## w4tchnut

This Casio Amazon Lightning deal came in and I'm impressed. 
Under $20 shipped (and taxed). 
World time (with cool world map), 5 alarms, really nice.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

CW Trident Pro 600 Vintage from the recent sale arrived.


----------



## Shahmatt

Just ordered an Orient Star wz0291el JDM from Amazon.jp.








From Google images.

with luck it'll look as nice as in the photo.

I'll be switching the strap to a rubber one with deployment clasp mainly to lighten the watch from its hefty 149g to around 70ish and also to extend the life of the steel bracelet (which I will use on special occasions). Will probably buy from Alixprs over the next few days.


----------



## ARMADUK

After a helluva long trip from china my first flieger finally arrived


----------



## mali

ARMADUK said:


> After a helluva long trip from china my first flieger finally arrived


Those Parnis are really a great oportunity to get the first flieger.
May be I´ll push the trigger. Congrats.


----------



## sirlordcomic

Just arrived. Not bad. Filled a gap.


----------



## GuessWho

First watch of 2017, another ADI, really liked the last ADI I picked up, find myself wearing it as much as the TSAR when I'm at home.







I call this on the "ADI Marlin"


----------



## kpjimmy

Glycine F104 in 40mm landed! Oh for the record the straps are 20mm! lol Everything I have seen on it indicated 22mm, but that was for the 48mm version! o| lol


Loving the slim profile and SMOKIN caseback.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Freshly arrived Deaumar Ensign, a lot of watch for the price...


----------



## JohnGo

A new old stock '94 7t32 Mickey and a '95 S820 Ski-Thermo :-!

















Regards,

John


----------



## hongkongtaipan

My newest watch just arrived today - a Filson Journeyman GMT F0110000317. I got a super price from Nordstrom Rack after Christmas and it joins the Filson Dutch Harbor F0120001755 that I found at TJ Maxx around Black Friday. Ironically, I got the GMT watch cheaper than TJ Maxx's price. Both watches have killer lume - it's SuperLuminova and it last a long time. I am also a fan of their high-quality watch straps with unique roller buckles. The Dutch Harbor's is bridle leather and the Journeyman's is Filson Dry Tin Cloth over leather. I would not pay list price for either of these, but for what I paid, I think I got a great deal.











Filson Journeyman GMT F0110000317









Filson Dutch Harbor F0120001755
​


----------



## LutFi

Bought this watch yesterday. Not in this year buy list though. But fell in love with the font sizes, hands, color combinations.
Now it's on the mail.


----------



## thedave

LutFi said:


> Bought this watch yesterday. Not in this year buy list though. But fell in love with the font sizes, hands, color combinations.
> Now it's on the mail.


Timex watches, especially the Waterbury and Weekender lines, are gorgeous. On par with Shinola, IMHO.


----------



## yankeexpress

EF539-7A2


----------



## dpodola

yankeexpress said:


> EF539-7A2


Always liked the look of this one -- looks more expensive than it really is...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras

thedave said:


> Timex watches, especially the Waterbury and Weekender lines, are gorgeous. On par with Shinola, IMHO.


Hey, that's a mean thing to say about Timex!!!


----------



## Mintu

Just paid advance deposit for Perpetual R-01.
So far, very positive response from Alex.
Delivery promised before 15th Feb.


----------



## mothyent

I won this off of ebay for $50 seems like a good deal.


----------



## Sneegle

Snagged this sweetheart, should be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## koska23

Incoming...









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksndudes

I've been busy this week. Took advantage of Watch Gecko's strap sale and ordered a blue perlon for my blue Waterbury chrono and a couple leather Zulus for other stuff. Going to try black leather with PVD hardware on my rose gold Stargate.





















Traded a Seiko Recraft for a Raketa Big Zero, which is a watch I've wanted to put on my wrist for a while now. Really excited for that.









So excited, in fact, that I ordered a few straps from Clockwork Synergy to try with it.





















Then I bought a Momentum Base Layer from Amazon for cheap. I have nothing against quartz, but a second hand that doesn't hit the indices is a deal breaker. The little propeller gizmo solves that perfectly. Plus, sandwich dial. Looking forward to this one. Just hope I can pull it off on my wrist. At 44mm, it's not small.


----------



## olavii

Ordered yesterday. Patiently waiting doorbell to ring.


----------



## thedave

olavii said:


> Ordered yesterday. Patiently waiting doorbell to ring.


Great watch. I owned one for a while - first run. Just a superb watch.


----------



## steelydap

Sneegle said:


> Snagged this sweetheart, should be delivered tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 10484306


That's gorgeous

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy

New to me Aevig Huldra in the house!


----------



## jetcash

tanksndudes said:


> Then I bought a Momentum Base Layer from Amazon for cheap. I have nothing against quartz, but a second hand that doesn't hit the indices is a deal breaker. The little propeller gizmo solves that perfectly. Plus, sandwich dial. Looking forward to this one. Just hope I can pull it off on my wrist. At 44mm, it's not small.
> 
> View attachment 10486498


I want that, but the 50mm lug to lug is to much for me.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960

Incoming!


----------



## Quicksilver

This arrived. Very nicely made. Had a few older versions of the C60 but this one is nicer for some reason. Just sized it...damn PNC










This is on the way. Missed the one I had a few years back. Not my pic










And a big impulse buy but couldn't pass it up at the price. Already have a DA44 but this one is different enough I hope. Not my pic










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thedave

Quicksilver said:


> And a big impulse buy but couldn't pass it up at the price. Already have a DA44 but this one is different enough I hope. Not my pic


Mind me asking what you paid? I've always admired this piece.


----------



## Quicksilver

thedave said:


> Mind me asking what you paid? I've always admired this piece.


Sent you a PM thedave

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Phariance

My Citizen NH8350 came in today from Long Island Watches. Unbelievable for the price

http://www.longislandwatch.com/Citiz...nh8350-59l.htm


----------



## ChronoTraveler

An impulse purchase for me: Seiko Presage SSA309J1 LE.










(Bought on bracelet, I need to find a strap like this now.)

I hope I don't regret it!


----------



## deaman312

This. Do you think I've made a good decision? Still not sure...


----------



## Gryffindor




----------



## DMCBanshee

Just got this SeaStar


----------



## w4tchnut

Just got the CW jumping hour from the after Christmas sale. 
Yeay 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## WatchDoc1973

I can hear it now...."dad, really...ANOTHER watch?"

I've been eyeing this for months and finally decided to grab it. Already have a replacement hirsch strap on the way. Can't wait!


----------



## savedbythebell

This.....in 39mm


----------



## LB Carl

I've got a CW Trident Pro on the way. Couldn't resist the 30% sale price but even with that, my wife's going to kill me.


----------



## Ossamanity

LB Carl said:


> I've got a CW Trident Pro on the way. Couldn't resist the 30% sale price but even with that, my wife's going to kill me.


We can have group funerals. I believe atleast 20 of us will be killed this month  

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

savedbythebell said:


> This.....in 39mm
> 
> View attachment 10528906


I so want one. Hoping to one day find the elusive blue LE one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thedave

Ossamanity said:


> We can have group funerals. I believe atleast 20 of us will be killed this month
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


If we all get sent to the same special part of hell, it won't be that bad. Unless it's us and no watches, and we're forced to talk about something else. That'd be terrible.


----------



## savedbythebell

This is my 3rd one! Its just so versatile, slim, good looking tough and simply styled, I just keep coming back to it, ticks a lot of boxes for me, great quality case too.



Jeep99dad said:


> I so want one. Hoping to one day find the elusive blue LE one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x

Got this Bas & Lokes strap coming in the next few weeks...suede to go on my Seiko SARW013:







+






= AWESOMENESS!

Also got this from JonesInTokyo on Etsy on order:


----------



## hongkongtaipan

I bid on a Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Nighthawk BJ7010-59E (European version) from DutyFreeIsland that was an auction on eBay because of some slight scratches on the lugs and end of the bracelet. The pictures showed almost unnoticeable scratches that I would put on the watch myself in the first week. I put in a bid below their normal Internet store price (they have been sold out for quite a while) and to my delight, I won the auction. Now I have to wait a couple of weeks for the watch to make its way from Hong Kong to my house. I actually lived in Hong Kong for a year and a half many years ago but back then I was not into watches. Citizen had a huge sign on top of one of the harborside buildings that could be seen for miles. Little did I know that I would become such a fan of their watches. This Navihawk makes 8 Citizens in my collection. Four of them are radio-controlled watches. Here are some pictures from the Internet.














​


----------



## LB Carl

Ossamanity said:


> We can have group funerals. I believe atleast 20 of us will be killed this month
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk





thedave said:


> If we all get sent to the same special part of hell, it won't be that bad. Unless it's us and no watches, and we're forced to talk about something else. That'd be terrible.


At least I know I'll be in good company then. As long as there are watches. Oh, and beer.


----------



## w4tchnut

LB Carl said:


> At least I know I'll be in good company then. As long as there are watches. Oh, and beer.


And sports on tv.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thedave

w4tchnut said:


> And sports on tv.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Y'all's version of Hell makes me feel better about my life choices.


----------



## Watch Obsessive

I just pulled the trigger on this after probably 2 years of constant flirting. I could resist no longer.

Due to my stubbornness I missed out on getting one before the recent price hike.
I won't be making that mistake again.

I've just sold my Steinhart OVM and Orient Bambino both for good prices so that sort of justifies this latest splurge (in my head anyway).

Now I've just gotta wait patiently for the 2-4 weeks delivery time 

Image courtesy of t'internet:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

I had to scratch a black pvd/dlc coated watch itch that's not a diver so now I have a Zelos Eagle incoming. Always a pleasure dealing with Elshan. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thedave

Watch Obsessive said:


> I just pulled the trigger on this after probably 2 years of constant flirting. I could resist no longer.
> 
> Due to my stubbornness I missed out on getting one before the recent price hike.
> I won't be making that mistake again.
> 
> I've just sold my Steinhart OVM and Orient Bambino both for good prices so that sort of justifies this latest splurge (in my head anyway).
> 
> Now I've just gotta wait patiently for the 2-4 weeks delivery time
> 
> Image courtesy of t'internet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My business partner has a Sinn and they are fantastic watches. You will love this piece.


----------



## anabuki

King of the sea - Posejdon...

























directly from Brasil


----------



## Shahmatt

Received this one from Japan only yesterday.


----------



## savedbythebell

Very nice, I was tempted by it on the blue leather strap, great combo and size.



Watch Obsessive said:


> I just pulled the trigger on this after probably 2 years of constant flirting. I could resist no longer.
> 
> Due to my stubbornness I missed out on getting one before the recent price hike.
> I won't be making that mistake again.
> 
> I've just sold my Steinhart OVM and Orient Bambino both for good prices so that sort of justifies this latest splurge (in my head anyway).
> 
> Now I've just gotta wait patiently for the 2-4 weeks delivery time
> 
> Image courtesy of t'internet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet

I was able to find an Aibi no-date three-hander with their "sapphire coated" glass for 21 bucks. It's set to arrive today. I'm not ashamed to say that I bought it because I have a strap that I would like to have ready to go without having to swap it onto a watch.


----------



## tanksndudes

The transaction is probably still processing, but I just picked this Bulova Snorkel up new off eBay for about less than $150. Very excited about the watch and that price.


----------



## phlebas

I should be getting my first kickstarter watch in April, the Hamtun:


----------



## RLextherobot

phlebas said:


> I should be getting my first kickstarter watch in April, the Hamtun:


That watch tics a lot of boxes for me. Might have to give it some consideration!

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Exer

The time has come





I really love the case & dial.
Absolutely hate the bracelet, any 18mm recommendations are welcome too!


----------



## RLextherobot

My dream G-Shock. Functional, tough, minimal (by G-Shock standards) and IMO pretty stylish.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Milehigh981

Exer said:


> The time has come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love the case & dial.
> Absolutely hate the bracelet, any 18mm recommendations are welcome too!


Damn. You've inspired me! Now I need to check these out


----------



## brokebandit

I've got a good 'ol Hamilton Khaki Field incoming!


----------



## ninzeo

Sold a lot of watches recently that gave me a large budget to spend. This is the result. I might need help.




























And somewhere februari


----------



## pyddet

pyddet said:


> I was able to find an Aibi no-date three-hander with their "sapphire coated" glass for 21 bucks. It's set to arrive today. I'm not ashamed to say that I bought it because I have a strap that I would like to have ready to go without having to swap it onto a watch.
> 
> View attachment 10547594












Amazon sent me the wrong color, but you can bet I'm keeping it after seeing it in person. The sapphire coated glass had a beautiful violet tint in the right light.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rcknrllguitar

This Seiko Chronograph will be arriving within a few days! Very excited! Model SNDF87


----------



## Imbiton

Buccaneer again


----------



## Ossamanity

Classic! how much did you paid for this one ?


----------



## BlackrazorNZ

Glycine F104 arrived. It's not the beige one I ordered, don't care, keeping it anyway.

9 tries in and I finally find a pilots watch I like more in reality than in the pictures


----------



## Mikkas

Could not resist the charm of this little Seiko 5 SNKK45K1. On the way as we speak.


----------



## yoginasser

Timex #2!


----------



## Omegafanboy

I managed to last almost the whole of 2016 without buying a single watch. The last watch I had bought was in December 2015 but it did not arrive until February 2016.

Then the next thing I know it is December 2016 and I go and splurge and end up with these three arriving within a week of each other!!










The Seiko was won here in a giveaway. The Cerberus and the Seals Model A were gifts to myself.

I will be modding the Seiko soon, the Cerberus I have been hankering after for some time. However, I am undecided on the Seals. I love the style, shape and feel of this watch, but I am not sure if I can get over how dark the PVD is. I had been under the impression that the case and bracelet would match the dial in colour as it was described as slate on slate, but as you can see the dial is much lighter!

Anyway, three beautiful, different but similar watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK

Mikkas said:


> Could not resist the charm of this little Seiko 5 SNKK45K1. On the way as we speak.
> View attachment 10577746


nice pic


----------



## mi_steelhead

found this one pursuing this site.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Milehigh981

Ordered my first Russian last night through meranom, just have to wait as it's not in stock currently.


----------



## Emrejagger

Mikkas said:


> Could not resist the charm of this little Seiko 5 SNKK45K1. On the way as we speak.
> View attachment 10577746


Wow I'm going to get myself one of these now amazing looking 5.

Edit : nvm can't really put a nice strap on the watch due to ugly lug width 
Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre

I was not familiar with the MR-G line until reading WUS recently, and I found them intriguing. After some reading and shopping, I decided to give my first square a try

Representative image..


----------



## Level.5x

Received my Deep Blue ISO-style rubber strap over the weekend and am quickly falling in love with it. With the 40% discount code "CYBER", its about a $30 strap. An absolute bargain!

My only hesitancies were length and "Deep Blue" engraved on the buckle. Having a watch brand's strap on another watch brand's watch does a number on my OCD.

The strap length turned out perfect. For reference , my wrist is 6.75" and the Trident's L2L is about 50mm. Im on the 5th buckle hole and the overhang is reasonable.

Highly recommend!!


----------



## James Haury

It's about 10 bucks from Deals Machine. It is listed at 40 mm dial diameter I am hoping they just confused case diameter and dial diameter.I have weakness for brown dials.Movement is quartz .The strap is 20 mm fake leather.Watch thickness is 10 mm and claimed weight is 50 grams.The large 9 does not :roll:make this watch more generous as it stingily held back all the other numbers except for the ones in the date window at 3.:-|


----------



## cwilo

Just got a Sinn EZM-1 AR dial on the original titanium bracelet that should be here this week. So stoked to put it through it's paces!


----------



## Vicolindo

Coming soon. Henry London moon phase 









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithtime

Been so close the Pulling the trigger on my first G, and after seeing it in the flesh I couldn't resist, can't wait for it to







arrive!


----------



## jetcash

Exer said:


> The time has come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love the case & dial.
> Absolutely hate the bracelet, any 18mm recommendations are welcome too!


Mesh! Very nice on divers.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Just got this beauty today .....









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

I have Helson Shark 40mm in brass - it's technically not in the mail yet (and won't be for two weeks) since I just ordered it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikkas

Emrejagger said:


> Wow I'm going to get myself one of these now amazing looking 5.
> 
> Edit : nvm can't really put a nice strap on the watch due to ugly lug width
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


Yeah, that's probably the only thing bothering me as well. The price is just way too low to pass on it though, but that's just me


----------



## parsig9

Waiting for a shipping notice from Joma.


----------



## w4tchnut

This guy








Will be modding it to fix the fu I made when attempting to remove the letters on this guy 








Should end up with a hybrid. 
Thinking about converting the LCD to negative display too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neogt86

Arrived yesterday. Casio Duro 200 MDV106-1AV. The bezel is a bit loose but everything else is good for me. Very satisfy with the piece.










Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## ironborn

One of these. Excited. Not my pic.


----------



## MattFeeder

Found this Casio Field on Amazon for $64.. I was more curious than anything.
I like the features: 200m, screw down case back and srew down crown.
...I'm sure the bracelet is crap.


----------



## phlebas

My Scuba Dude 710 is going to be replaced with this:










Thinking about a strap, any suggestions?


----------



## wromg

MattFeeder said:


> Found this Casio Field on Amazon for $64.. I was more curious than anything.
> I like the features: 200m, screw down case back and srew down crown.
> ...I'm sure the bracelet is crap.


Looks great. Link or model number please. Ta

Edit. Just saw model number in photo.


----------



## MattFeeder

wromg said:


> Looks great. Link or model number please. Ta
> 
> Edit. Just saw model number in photo.


I would of put a link, but it was the last one on Amazon.
The google didn't have much info on it, so I'm curious to see it.


----------



## teslakite

Level.5x said:


> Got this Bas & Lokes strap coming in the next few weeks...suede to go on my Seiko SARW013:
> 
> View attachment 10530882
> +
> View attachment 10530906
> = AWESOMENESS!
> 
> Also got this from JonesInTokyo on Etsy on order:
> 
> View attachment 10530930


Holy volcano, you're gonna have to post pics of that c-c-c-combooo.


----------



## minchomexa

Fossil Coachman CH2986, I've been curious about one of those traps and I wanted a cheap white faced watch. found it on the bay for $50.


----------



## LutFi

LutFi said:


> Bought this watch yesterday. Not in this year buy list though. But fell in love with the font sizes, hands, color combinations.
> Now it's on the mail.


Finally arrived yesterday. Swap to black leather strap. Love it.


----------



## drttown

Tag Heuer WAP1110.BA0831, I really don't know if it qualifies as "affordable"....


----------



## tanksndudes

I got a new Bulova Snorkel in the mail the other day, then realized I had no way to size it, so it's been sad and unworn in my drawer. It was time for tools!

From Esslinger I just received a pin remover tool, a loupe, and a Bergeon springbar tool, which replaces the cheapie one I've been using for too long now. I call it an infrastructure investment...


----------



## sinner777

Vintage Lanco with basically Omega movement. Could not pass this one.

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## Mediocre

Surprisingly won an auction on another MR-G, a 120 with red minute hand. Google pic below


----------



## shapz

Just ordered.....will be on the wrist in 3 weeks. Added the display back option and the black rotor!



















Sent from my SM-G850F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

I really love my Black/Orange Monstrum so a white dial one is on the way...

Pics stolen from web


I had a Blue Barbos Robur in the past and miss it, I found a black one she on the way too


----------



## pyddet

I finally bit the bullet and bought the diver everyone keeps suggesting. I also found that Prospex ABC for 25bucks in like new shape, so I kinda had to buy it at that price. Now, I have enough divers to keep one on NATO duty, one on leather, one on shark mesh, one on rubber, one on an oyster, and one on a jubilee. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

I just received my Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Nighthawk BJ7010-59E from Hong Kong today. I won it on an auction on eBay. It was supposed to be scratched on the lugs and top bracelet links. The only scratches that I can see are desk-diving marks on the clasp and maybe a few micro scratches on the case back. Nothing that I wouldn't put on myself in a few wearings of the watch. I'm having to charge it up as it has a weak battery right now. I'll probably take a Scotchbright pad to the clasp to even out the brushed steel.








​


----------



## MattFeeder

hongkongtaipan said:


> I just received my Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Nighthawk BJ7010-59E from Hong Kong today. I won it on an auction on eBay. It was supposed to be scratched on the lugs and top bracelet links. The only scratches that I can see are desk-diving marks on the clasp and maybe a few micro scratches on the case back. Nothing that I wouldn't put on myself in a few wearings of the watch. I'm having to charge it up as it has a weak battery right now. I'll probably take a Scotchbright pad to the clasp to even out the brushed steel.​


Looks great! One of the best stock bracelets IMO!

I bought three straps for it, but it always ends up back on the steel.


----------



## TJ Boogie

subscribing. nice watches.


----------



## MrCairo

Got the SRP775 coming in on Tuesday (if all goes well). Bought in 2016 but took a while what with festivities and slow customs...








... and I literally just 5 minutes ago pulled the trigger on the Archimede 39mm Datum:









I think these will make for a great, dynamic duo and will be my daily wear watches.


----------



## jetcash

Strapsco arriving today! I hope it's as thick and soft as the 16mm I got last year.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Burrows

Landed a new job, something I seem to do on a somewhat regular basis. But this time it is different, since I have been sorts pining for this position for several years. 
So... This is in the mail (and will hopefully arrive in about 10 days time); Certina DS action diver, black. 
Picture off the net...


----------



## Ossamanity

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## yoginasser

Finally


----------



## thedave

Mr Burrows said:


> Landed a new job, something I seem to do on a somewhat regular basis. But this time it is different, since I have been sorts pining for this position for several years.
> So... This is in the mail (and will hopefully arrive in about 10 days time); Certina DS action diver, black.
> Picture off the net...


Congrats! I hope it's as fulfilling as you expect. And good on you celebrating with a new watch!

Also Mondays are good to celebrate with new watches


----------



## Level.5x

Level.5x said:


> Got this Bas & Lokes strap coming in the next few weeks...suede to go on my Seiko SARW013:
> 
> View attachment 10530882


Got my Bas & Lokes suede strap in and boy is it sharp!

























I like the way it looks on the watch but wish the stitching was more of a silver than a grey. That was my fault but still pleased with its quality and packaging. Very personalized and would love to buy from Bas again!


----------



## mannal

I have two black and two camel straps on the way courtesy of Nato Strap Co.

Black = 20mm & 24mm
Camel = 20mm & 22mm


----------



## m235i

I've gone a bit crazy last week ?

Cheap from Amazon. I hate the band already have a new one coming









Had to get this one after seeing the comments here 









I happen to like Invicta and couldn't resist a titanium with seiko movement 









Total cost of all 3 watches $150 USD shipped to Australia 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NapoleonDynamite

Nice purchases. These appear to be amazon purchases, if so, how are you getting them shipped to Australia? Usually I find, only a very small handful of items can be shipped outside of the US.


----------



## m235i

NapoleonDynamite said:


> Nice purchases. These appear to be amazon purchases, if so, how are you getting them shipped to Australia? Usually I find, only a very small handful of items can be shipped outside of the US.


Two of them are yes, most of the watches ship to australia now. Shipping is usually under $10 usd. When you search you can filter only items that ship to Australia. You can save a couple more dollars shipping if you send to a pickup point like the local newsagent or chemist. They have pickup points everywhere in au

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NapoleonDynamite

m235i said:


> Two of them are yes, most of the watches ship to australia now. Shipping is usually under $10 usd. When you search you can filter only items that ship to Australia. You can save a couple more dollars shipping if you send to a pickup point like the local newsagent or chemist. They have pickup points everywhere in au
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome! This I didn't know. Thanks!


----------



## abujordan

Just arrived in the mail. I never saw a shipping notice for the crowd sourced project (kickstarter).


----------



## RLextherobot

Welp, after obsessing over it for a few weeks, I scraped together some cash (sold some stuff on eBay and returned another watch to Amazon I wasn't feeling) and went ahead and ordered an Oceanus. It's the first watch in the style that really spoke to me for a reason I can't totally parse yet.










Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## lgh0525

I've got an Orient Star Standard Date coming.


----------



## jonathanp77

Just arrived today. Finally got a long sought after unicorn/mini-grail. A March 1970 Seiko Speedtimer 6139-7010 Silver military dial proof-proof .










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks

Adding a little splash of color to my collection. This will be my 2nd Prodiver. I enjoyed it the first time around, but the lack of a bracelet at the time was a deal breaker so off it went. Needless to say, the bracelet is on the way as well.


----------



## ironborn

This just landed. Very happy!

Sent fra min KIW-L21 via Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x

Got my custom made strap from JonesInTokyo. Seller on Etsy. Terrific quality...looks built to last.

Horween Derby leather. Nice saddle stitch, natural burnished edges, and soft leather lining. Very fair pricing.



















Perfect strap for the vintage Steinhart!


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Another vintage piece for me. This time, a 60-year old Girard Perregaux.









Fairly simple and dressy. Can't wait until to try it.


----------



## Griff_Doge

Purchased this one here, coming in tomorrow!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In

...arrived yesterday !! nicknamed the 












Blue Smurf


----------



## Gryffindor

Griff_Doge said:


> Purchased this one here, coming in tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The DQM is awesome, enjoy it!


----------



## grayhulk

Seiko padi incoming


----------



## Milehigh981

Broke down and bought a Seiko SRPA83 off eBay. Fell in love with it after I tried it on in person locally.


----------



## Trying2BuySomeTime

G-Shock to match a pair of golf shoes I recently got as a gift (been meaning to pick the game uo for a while).









Aaaand a late-night BIN:








+








to go on the Octopuz

Not too shabby for $135, all-in, delivered. To sum up this lot of purchases:


----------



## tygrysastyl

Hi all,

Was looking for something strong, quartz and having a sandwich dial, couldn't stop myself from taking up the sale offer so this happened:









Thanks for watching.


----------



## brboot

Just got this orange monster in srp315!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Phariance

Added some bling to my collection


----------



## mpreston

I got this Fossil Chrono a couple weeks back and then ordered this 2 piece NATO from Clockwork Synergy that just came in today. I think this will be a fun combo for around the pool this summer and at the beach in Punta Cana this spring.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

This is an update on my Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Nighthawk BJ7010-59E that I ordered from Hong Kong. I knew that it was a display model, but when I got it, the Eco-Drive movement was ticking erratically and even after subjecting it to three whole days of sunlight and strong artificial light I could not get it to fully charge and keep proper time. So sadly I am sending it back.








​


----------



## MEzz

Trying2BuySomeTime said:


> G-Shock to match a pair of golf shoes I recently got as a gift (been meaning to pick the game uo for a while).
> 
> Aaaand a late-night BIN:


these are terrific , but you gotta collect them all!















I am looking for the green one...


----------



## mannal

I needed a 1950's era watch for an event later this month. I found one that was perfect but needed to cross the border into the US. I decided to dip into the watch-fund and order a second one from a US seller, just in-case.

Sellers pic's:

From eBay









From a fellow WUS member


----------



## Tanker G1

Arrived Friday:


----------



## jetcash

brboot said:


> Just got this orange monster in srp315!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have that strap in blue/white. It's very comfortable!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## brboot

Just arrived from Long Island watch....fantastic sale price and stunning watch for the money!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## mothyent

Got it pre owned for $23 off the bay. I figured for that price after coupon its worth the risk.


----------



## yoginasser

Cushion case that should fit my wrist? Check!
Faceted crystal? Check!
Quartz? Check!
No seconds hand? Check!
Led light? Check!
Cool color dial when lit and not lit? Check!
Unique style for <$45? Check!
Despised fashion brand on WUS? Double check!!


----------



## mpreston

Just landed this morning








SEIKO Recraft SSC513.

So far :-!


----------



## James Haury

I just ordered this.It is a bit small at 32 mm. It will not stay on it's original strap I will have a more tasteful one made for it.It is claimed the case is ss.






I sincerely hope so.


----------



## Milehigh981

Seiko SRPA83 arrived today from EBay. Just fits on my 6.75 inch wrist and that is one comfortable strap. 








Its a special "editoin" ! Grey market..Lmao








Overal very pleased for $415


----------



## Porterjrm

brboot said:


> Just arrived from Long Island watch....fantastic sale price and stunning watch for the money!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I can never catch this in stock!


----------



## Porterjrm

Snzf17 on the way and I can't wait to start modding it! Next up is an under $200 dress watch, auto, on leather. Still undecided for that one.


----------



## tanksndudes

This thing! I've been hemming and hawing over this PVD auto since I first laid eyes on it. I've had no luck scoring used Scurfas on F29, and I'm tired of not owning one, so I pulled the trigger about an hour ago! Cannot wait.


----------



## Al Faromeo

I'm waiting for this: Manchester Watch Works Iconik 3 in black:


----------



## anabuki

Orient&Casio. YellowMech&RCQuartz


----------



## ultra7k

Just snagged an Alpha Planet Ocean homage off of f71 - now we play the waiting game. Really looking forward to getting it on my wrist!


----------



## Rogco

Got a Aevig Valkyr Bronze green dial on the way! Think it's a stunning watch.


----------



## Phariance

New watch winder case for me on its way


----------



## shapz

Finally got it! Haven't seen a black version on here so posting pics for whoever is curious to see what it looks like!





































Sent from my SM-G850F using Tapatalk


----------



## saetron

I wanted an every day watch with a blue dial so...I got this for 75 dollars


----------



## ftrez

Depending on the weather, it could get here tomorrow:


----------



## mannal

They both showed up today. The WESTCLOX, sourced from WUS, is what I expected. The BENRUS looks brand new. Only issue is the detached seconds hand :-( It's going back.



















mannal said:


> I needed a 1950's era watch for an event later this month. I found one that was perfect but needed to cross the border into the US. I decided to dip into the watch-fund and order a second one from a US seller, just in-case.
> 
> Sellers pic's:
> 
> From eBay
> 
> View attachment 10775370
> 
> 
> From a fellow WUS member
> 
> View attachment 10775378


----------



## itsmemuffins

yoginasser said:


> Cushion case that should fit my wrist? Check!
> Faceted crystal? Check!
> Quartz? Check!
> No seconds hand? Check!
> Led light? Check!
> Cool color dial when lit and not lit? Check!
> Unique style for <$45? Check!
> Despised fashion brand on WUS? Double check!!
> 
> View attachment 10785106
> 
> 
> View attachment 10785114


looks cool. What model is it?


----------



## yoginasser

itsmemuffins said:


> looks cool. What model is it?


Thanks! It could be the DZ-1065, or the DZ-1066; the eBay listing didn't specify. I couldn't tell you the difference between the two, as they look identical off of google pictures that I found. Please let me know if you figure it out. Good luck!


----------



## Jaysembhi

Tiger concept blue snowflake dial and hands, gona try to mod it in a case i ordered separately.


----------



## Jaysembhi

Oh and a vostok 650se gmt


----------



## Jaysembhi

And lastly a stingray yellow red strap which would be used on vostok mod i am about to try. My first mod wish me luck.


----------



## JakeofSpades

Rogco, thank you for posting this watch. I had never heard of Aevig, but now I hope to own one soon.


----------



## cel4145

Yet another (for me, and for this thread) Glycine on the way:


----------



## itsmemuffins

yoginasser said:


> Thanks! It could be the DZ-1065, or the DZ-1066; the eBay listing didn't specify. I couldn't tell you the difference between the two, as they look identical off of google pictures that I found. Please let me know if you figure it out. Good luck!


Looks like the 65 has the grey dial and cream stitching and the 66 has a blue dial and blue stitching.


----------



## Dualogue

Bought myself a Vostok Komandirskie U Boot!


----------



## chinchillasong

Not incoming yet, but I pledged for the Richard Legrand (silly name though) kickstarter project.
It has a bit of Mido Ocean Star or Oris Aquis in it.
I like the thin bezel and the numbers which makes it very stylish IMHO.
(picture from the kickstarter campaign)


----------



## Al Faromeo

Am expecting a travel wallet for 3 watches - the leather case from Vapaus.


----------



## jgsatl

always wanted a tritium watch. i figure for $150 i'd give this a shot and see if i like 'em:

*DAYNIGHT DIVER TRITIUM BLACK/ORANGE

*sorry i can't post a picture for some reason...


----------



## mannal

Courtesy of the Heads Up! thread.


----------



## jgsatl

very cool! i have a 1st generation asus smartwatch i've had lots of fun with.. yours looks even nicer!


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Received that Seiko Presage I mentioned a few weeks ago. I'm quite impressed with the quality - in fact, in my opinion, the case and finish of the watch look like a high end Swiss piece. I liked so much I may buy other Presage models in the future.


----------



## tygrysastyl

Hi all,

So faster than I expected, with great USPS and UK updates here it is, from Canada:









Thanks for watching.


----------



## anabuki




----------



## chrisduncan72

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisduncan72

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDanno

ChronoTraveler said:


> Received that Seiko Presage I mentioned a few weeks ago. I'm quite impressed with the quality - in fact, in my opinion, the case and finish of the watch look like a high end Swiss piece. I liked so much I may buy other Presage models in the future.
> 
> View attachment 10820002


Great looking watch. Comgrats. What's the reference and diameter?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogco

chrisduncan72 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## chrisduncan72

Rogco said:


> Can't wait to get mine!


Please post a few shots when you get yours! What color did you order?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogco

chrisduncan72 said:


> Please post a few shots when you get yours! What color did you order?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Went with the green. It's been shipped. Hopefully somewhere over the Atlantic at the moment.


----------



## Dualogue

That's one good looking watch! Congratulations!


----------



## m235i

Ice Monster, Anniversary present from the wife









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler

MrDanno said:


> Great looking watch. Comgrats. What's the reference and diameter?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Thanks! The model number is SSA309J1. The watch is 42 mm and about 48mm lug to lug - very comfortable and wearing way smaller than I'd expect. It's just a bit tall, on 14mm.


----------



## Rogco

Rogco said:


> Went with the green. It's been shipped. Hopefully somewhere over the Atlantic at the moment.


Damn, full props to Aevig and FedEx. Apparently it's out for delivery today. 50/50 on whether Fedex will leave it at my house or whether I'll have to wait till tomorrow.


----------



## Rogco

chrisduncan72 said:


> Please post a few shots when you get yours! What color did you order?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just got home, opened my box and put on my watch. It actually looks even more unique and stunning in person. The bronze colors really pop.


----------



## chrisduncan72

Rogco said:


> Just got home, opened my box and put on my watch. It actually looks even more unique and stunning in person. The bronze colors really pop.
> 
> View attachment 10830298
> 
> 
> View attachment 10830306
> 
> 
> View attachment 10830314


Beautiful, stunning, awesome, fantastic, happy for you!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

This was only supposed to be shipped yesterday (because of CNY) but it was already here (Los Angeles) a day before that? Not complaining though.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## m235i

Not in the mail but got them today at a warehouse sale. Pretty excited!
Avi-8 automatic was $50 aud
CCCP automatic was $40 aud

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smitdavi

Have the Borealis Cascais on order. Blue with cathedral hands and date window. I'm also seriously tempted by the Evant Tropic Diver.


----------



## jetcash

chrisduncan72 said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thasss cool. More info?

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

One of the best trades I've ever made. I traded my Black Monster for this Orange Monster. Loving it.


----------



## Rogco

smitdavi said:


> Have the Borealis Cascais on order. Blue with cathedral hands and date window. I'm also seriously tempted by the Evant Tropic Diver.


Go IU!


----------



## Time In

.....this Monster came in.....


----------



## Mediocre

One of these


----------



## PetWatch

Look what the nice mailman just brought me today!


----------



## PetWatch

m235i said:


> Ice Monster, Anniversary present from the wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Real nice, that one's on my "watch" list.


----------



## PetWatch

househalfman said:


> This was only supposed to be shipped yesterday (because of CNY) but it was already here (Los Angeles) a day before that? Not complaining though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Beautiful watch. I like that color combination with the bold markers.


----------



## EL_GEEk

Got one of these back in the collection










Life is too short, buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on IG @EL_GEEK


----------



## Jaysembhi

Amphibia 650se from meranom


----------



## Cubex

Pre-ordered SRPB09. I hope to receive it in March


----------



## Piede

The Stargate is my favorite Seiko diver in its price range. I bought the black dialed version new back in 2012 and it still is one of my favorites. Decided to add its white brother.

Seller pic


----------



## jgsatl

jgsatl said:


> always wanted a tritium watch. i figure for $150 i'd give this a shot and see if i like 'em:
> 
> *DAYNIGHT DIVER TRITIUM BLACK/ORANGE
> 
> *sorry i can't post a picture for some reason...


5 days later and no shipment notification or any other update to my order. and the orange is gone off the site now. me thinks my order is or will be canceled. anybody have any experience with deep blue customer service?


----------



## Trying2BuySomeTime

This will cap my "G" acquisition for the foreseeable future. Couldn't resist at that price BNIB.

The frequency of my TJ Maxx visits, on the other hand, are steadily increasing...


----------



## mannal

Charging, syncing then sizing.



















mannal said:


> Courtesy of the Heads Up! thread.
> 
> View attachment 10813858


----------



## DC guy

Custom made strap from etsy, only $30 shipped from Belarus.








https://www.etsy.com/listing/459371740/brown-vintage-full-grain-leather


----------



## G2SKIER

Have this coming tomorrow....I'm pretty excited being my first mechanical piece!

Really thinking about some alligator straps for it (lighter brown/tan or maybe a reddish brown) I'll have to see how it looks in person.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> Charging, syncing then sizing.
> 
> View attachment 10864729
> 
> 
> View attachment 10864793




















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Milehigh981

Yeah, my little scuba guy came in today! I'll need to find a new band; the bracelet is terrible (as I've read about) but the extra NATO is pretty bad too. Dial has more green than the Meranom pics indicated but I love it!


----------



## yoginasser

In my continuing quest for visually interesting timepieces, my eyeballs ejected out of their sockets last night when I happened upon this Invicta 22085 listing while I was cruising the bay. Titanium abalone 38mm auto diver are a sequence of words that I never dreamed I would be using before; but nonetheless, here we are.







There's a sartorial idiom that goes "Blue and green must not be seen, unless there is a color in between". I don't think they were considering abalone when they came up with that one. Here's to hoping that it works out in person. Wish me luck!


----------



## G2SKIER

She's here


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jskibo

On vacation with my family in the Philippines, so what better to do during some downtime than order watches (that 10% eBay coupon is hurting my walllet)

got a couple bulova's on the way.....still looking at some others

wanted the Murren model Accu Swiss for the 7750 or SW500 movement and older look.

the moon watch was too good a deal at kohls to pass up


----------



## FutureAgent

Bulova Moon Watch deal at Kohls? Please (I demand) elaborate!


----------



## jskibo

I really need to stay out of the affordable forum....

few more ore on the way in addition to the above.

couldnt resist a couple accutron II surveyors for under a Benjamin


----------



## SteamJ

Added the one on the left to compliment the one on the right. The inspiration for the Dagaz Aurora was the Benrus Citation and they look good together. Jake also swapped out the white minutes hand for an orange one for me.


----------



## stress8all

Waiting on this relatively small auto chrono, 42 x 13.7mm. Couldn't pass it up for under 1k usd from Jomashop.










Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## G2SKIER

I didn't think my watch collection would grow this quickly but here we go again!

I couldn't resist...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRobinson

Arrived today...


----------



## TradeKraft

This should be coming in tomorrow. I'm having a local leather shop turn it into a bracelet.


----------



## jskibo

Took a break from buying a bunch of Bulova's and thought I'd give some G shocks a try.

I never owned any G Shocks before and pretty much stuck to mostly mechanical watches except a couple Suuntos (X-Lander and Core Black). 

So with 10% back in eBay bucks I bought a couple G Shocks to try.

Picked up a GW4000-1A and GD-350-1BJF for me and a BA111-1A for the Mrs.

eight watches this week, nine if you include the Richard Legrand Odyssea kickstarter I pledged. Ugh, need another box


----------



## yankeexpress

Arrived today


----------



## Jaysembhi

Look what the nice usps guy brought.. I wonder


----------



## Jaysembhi

Okay all other important stuff gotta wait time to mod..


----------



## Jaysembhi

Trying2BuySomeTime said:


> This will cap my "G" acquisition for the foreseeable future. Couldn't resist at that price BNIB.
> 
> The frequency of my TJ Maxx visits, on the other hand, are steadily increasing...


Haha same here once everyweek a thing now but today going to return what i picked last week. Loved it in store but as always quartz just don't see wrist time for me... Was great deal at $89 since amazon had it at $200+ . I thought would pass the deal to someone from forum but nothing so back it goes today.


----------



## mannal

This guy is on his way back to me. It originally showed up with the seconds hand detached. I really liked the watch and the seller offered to fix it and send it back to me. I took him up on his offer.


----------



## w4tchnut

This Corgeut sterile dial showed up today. 
Strap is unbelievably crappy, so got that replaced immediately.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm

So 2/3 have shown up this week and I'm still awaiting one more. I ordered the orient soma for my wife, and so I could see if i wanted an orient as well. I had heard you get a lot of watch for the money. First impression, solid watch but loud winding when you wear it. The seiko is for me to try my hand at modding and I got a decent deal on it. The g shock will be here tomorrow. I won it on an eBay bid new without tags for a very good price. Hopefully it is in good shape. After the orient and seiko arrived, my wife said I need another watch box to put these in. I took that's as the okay to buy more watches!


----------



## jskibo

Last two for the week, both forum acquisitions (sellers pictures)

I think I have 11 watches arriving next week.....oops


----------



## jskibo

duplicate


----------



## Barn0081

Came today.... SARB017









Because Every watch enthusiast should own this watch......." Probably! "


----------



## SimOS X

Tomorrow I'm going to pick up this


----------



## Imbiton

Arrived a few days ago


----------



## dbpbandit

Just arrived, several days early!

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## G2SKIER

It's here!









Sent from my iPhone 7 Plus


----------



## craigmorin4555

new mesh for the Cobra de calibre Crossfire


----------



## w4tchnut

Ordered this one yesterday ...








And this one just now









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko SRP349J1 from CW. Should have it on Monday.


----------



## Nickosx

G2SKIER said:


> It's here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7 Plus


thats going on my want list!


----------



## tuckerm

ZM-73 said:


> Seiko SRP349J1 from CW. Should have it on Monday.
> View attachment 10917426


Nice; you don't see that one show up very often. Also, I thought you couldn't find them new anymore. I ended up buying one of the other variants of that model, used, for a mod. I happen to be wearing it today.









I think you're going to really like the bezel.


----------



## ZM-73

tuckerm said:


> Nice; you don't see that one show up very often. Also, I thought you couldn't find them new anymore. I ended up buying one of the other variants of that model, used, for a mod. I happen to be wearing it today.
> 
> View attachment 10933218
> 
> 
> I think you're going to really like the bezel.


Your mod looks great. The SRP349J1 was the last one they had at Creation Watches. They are hard to get now though, they have some left at Amazon.


----------



## RLextherobot

Welp, I said no more automatic divers, but I couldn't pass up a used Tempest Commodore, a watch I've admired from afar for some time. Thanks for the deal drgoretex! And now to figure out which watch in the collection is getting sacrificed to justify the purchase .


----------



## ZM-73

Just arrived, Seiko SRP349J1


----------



## Imbiton

w4tchnut said:


> Ordered this one yesterday ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one just now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great taste, congrats! Was that Chris ward on sale? Thanks


----------



## TorontoJeff

Where did you get the blue faced Dagaz/price? It looks great and would love to get one.


----------



## Nickosx

Likely ordering an Orient next week as soon as payday arrives. #rollonrollon


----------



## w4tchnut

TorontoJeff said:


> Where did you get the blue faced Dagaz/price? It looks great and would love to get one.


Directly from the Dagaz web site, on sale for $376 and change.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut

Imbiton said:


> Great taste, congrats! Was that Chris ward on sale? Thanks


Thanks mate. 
CW sure was, 50% off. Came out to £291. Under $350.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton

w4tchnut said:


> Thanks mate.
> CW sure was, 50% off. Came out to £291. Under $350.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Darn. What a bargain. Congrats


----------



## Malakim

Could not resist the crazy blowout prices any longer. This Airman is coming in to land in my watch box.


----------



## G2SKIER

This came....unboxing thread coming soon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HandyDad

Hello everyone,

Newbie from the West Coast and anxiously awaiting the arrival of this piece bought from a fellow WUS member. (image taken from the web)


----------



## Jaysembhi

This baby arrived today ty to a deal posted on forum. Did some quick shots.


----------



## yankeexpress

SRP309k arrived today with an X on the dial


----------



## stress8all

This arrived yesterday, 2 days before tracking said it would  saved just under $3000aud by buying from Jomashop as opposed to locally in store, fantastic watch for $1600aud all in.



















Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zak32

This just came in the mail for me. Just starting out my watch collection and this is my first ever automatic watch


----------



## Gazza74

These came a while ago but as I'm working out of state and only come home every few weeks I'm just now getting my hands on them.

















The Junghans is as nice as I expected, but Vapaus really knocked the Veli out of the park, especially with the Blue LE. Very happy I backed this project.


----------



## Lrmadsen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lrmadsen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjackson




----------



## Javam

It was time for an upgrade. My SNKE01K1 has not seen much use in the last year, but its replacement the SARB033 certainly will in the coming year!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TorontoJeff

w4tchnut said:


> Directly from the Dagaz web site, on sale for $376 and change.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thx - sometimes we miss the obvious - lol


----------



## Exer

I just ordered my first Invicta from Creationwatches  
May the Watch Gods have mercy on my soul :-(





I never knew they had the 8926OB in blue, else I would have pulled the trigger earlier.


----------



## 5-Oclock-Somewhere

I will be going from daily business wear to daily casual wear soon...yessss!. I took the advice of many WUS members on a daily wear field watch that draws raves on the forums, the Hamilton Khaki Mechanical. It should be here in a couple of days. The minute it arrives it is going on a distressed black leather strap that I think suits the watch nicely. I hope this watch becomes a daily companion for years to come!


----------



## DaytonaRik

I've been looking for a pilot chrono and yesterday I just missed out on an Alpina Starter Pilot Chrono Automatic in a sale that ended just before I hit the buy button. Still, strange coincidences or what - today I got an email from Chris Ward advertising their aviation range at 50% sale price as they're discontinuing some models to make way for the new range, presumably powered by their SH21 movement.

Anyway - I plumped for the C1000 FGR4 Cockpit Edition. I know that the yellow markers are a love/hate feature but I guess luckily for me I love the graphics.

Hopefully it'll be here early next week.


----------



## i-man

After trying one on in store I realized how badly I missed out around black Friday. Thankfully Amazon has the 2 strap model Bulova moon watch for under $300 so mine should arrive quite soon! 
https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-96B25...&nodeID=6358539011&keywords=bulova+moon+watch


----------



## mannal

$12 strap from Amazon. I need an 18mm short black strap and I had a $12 AMZN credit.


----------



## Lrmadsen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mintu

mjackson said:


>


What is this model no. ?
it's Dagaz but is it only dial you sourced and modded the watch yourself?

looks fantastic


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy

Read em and weep.









So how's the lume?


----------



## DaytonaRik

i-man said:


> After trying one on in store I realized how badly I missed out around black Friday. Thankfully Amazon has the 2 strap model Bulova moon watch for under $300 so mine should arrive quite soon!
> https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-96B25...&nodeID=6358539011&keywords=bulova+moon+watch


You'll not be disappointed :-!


----------



## NickTheGreat

New guy here, but I wanted a cheap "weekend" watch and now have a Timex Weekender on the way.b-)

But now I've discovered NATO/ZULU straps, so I'm guessing the "cheap" part of my quest is gone now.:-s


----------



## i-man

NickTheGreat said:


> New guy here, but I wanted a cheap "weekend" watch and now have a Timex Weekender on the way.b-)
> 
> But now I've discovered NATO/ZULU straps, so I'm guessing the "cheap" part of my quest is gone now.:-s


Oh yeah, those are great watches but the strap addiction is a real issue!

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## DC guy

DC guy said:


> Custom made strap from etsy, only $30 shipped from Belarus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/459371740/brown-vintage-full-grain-leather


Here it is. Didn't come with any buckle so I put the Seiko buckle from the OEM strap on it.


----------



## TorontoJeff

Lot of hating going on for Invictas but some of their watches are pretty good value in my opinion. I just think they tried every possible avenue to the market so you see them for sale everywhere including closeouts, flea markets, and auctions. I think some of the grand divers are cool looking if you can wear a big honkin' 47mm (which would look funny on me).

Enjoy it for yourself.


----------



## i-man

Got it in this evening. I foresee this honeymoon phase lasting a while. For me this watch feels like close enough to my dream speedy, but without the expensive maintenance and a purchase price greater than the value of one of my cars. Yes I'm gushing a bit but with an impending first home purchase this is it for a while.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite

This is incoming!


----------



## watchustebbing

NapoleonDynamite said:


> This is incoming!
> 
> View attachment 10989002


this looks fantastic. Don't own a Glycine yet, but I think I need to get one soon.


----------



## catlike

At the higher end of Seiko & affordable......

Winging it's way from Seiya right now and should be here on Tuesday:









The plan is to get this and then perhaps the enamel Presage Tonneau later in the year (depending on the price):


----------



## Rocat

Exer said:


> I just ordered my first Invicta from Creationwatches
> May the Watch Gods have mercy on my soul :-(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never knew they had the 8926OB in blue, else I would have pulled the trigger earlier.


You will like it. Overall decent build quality and a good movement inside. I have this same watch, with the coin edge bezel, saved in my "watch list"


----------



## Rocat

Thanks to the eBay $10 credit, which brought it down under $60, I just re-bought this new Invicta 9404 "Coke". I sold my other one off this summer and did not realize I missed my white dial diver. It should be here mid week. This is my old photo.


----------



## Exer

Rocat said:


> You will like it. Overall decent build quality and a good movement inside. I have this same watch, with the coin edge bezel, saved in my "watch list"


I can't wait  I'll upload a pic monday / tuesday


----------



## Zama

I have a Seagull 1963 in 38mm with acrylic crystal coming in on Monday. Bought it on a whim Thursday night - the first affordable I have bought in a while after moving a bit higher end.

I'm excited for it anyways. I bought it for 2 reasons:

1) I saw one on the wrist of a guy at the airport and was genuinely impressed by it. Even about 15 feet away it was really eye catching and great looking.

and

2) I have a vintage Landeron 148 chronograph that looks almost just like it that I never wear. I feel like I would feel better wearing the seagull and keeping the landeron for special occasions. Kind of guilt free beater version of the same style.

Plus, column wheel chrono for $300? Unbeatable..









Anyways, I am quite eagerly looking forward to it. I'm also strongly debating adding another to my collection - the Nomos Minimatik with the white dial and red hands. I have a watch winder that holds 4 watches, and have already filled in with 3 "higher priced watches" - the Seiko MM300, Tudor Pelagos, and Longines Master Moonphase. I really do need a simple dress watch... and I also need a German. Really considering it.... or the Grand Seiko Snowflake.

Anyways,


----------



## stress8all

I hope you have better luck with your seagull than I did with mine. I got about a month out of it before the click spring broke while winding. It's on its way back to Long Island Watch at the moment. 

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70

I have to stop! I think I am going to sell the Victorinox without opening the box to avoid the chance that it will be better looking in person . I was just looking for an bargain 7750 chrono and found it before the Jacques Lemans which is a little less commando looking!
















Jacques LemanJacques LemanJacques Leman


----------



## JRobinson

Got 3 coming this week. Should be fun!









Zodiac Z02304 and the new leather strap to go with it (just not a rubber strap kinda guy)








Then these 2 which were great deals, wanted some different style cases and they're both automatics. Both of these were under $50. The Nicolet is Chinese? I have no real solid model info on it and the Omax is from India so who only knows what it is or once was, I just thought it was cool.


----------



## Watch your wristwatch

Blue Scuba Dude because, why not? I've wanted one of these for forever.










Glycine Combat 7 because how do you pass up a Sandblasted finish with a Eta 2824 in it for $230?!


----------



## JRobinson

I've had to be very careful and deliberate in my watch purchases, otherwise I would wind up with a box full of watches that basically look the same. Both nice pieces but I think you're right the Jacques Lemans is a little more refined for my taste.



fish70 said:


> I have to stop! I think I am going to sell the Victorinox without opening the box to avoid the chance that it will be better looking in person . I was just looking for an bargain 7750 chrono and found it before the Jacques Lemans which is a little less commando looking!
> 
> View attachment 10999850
> 
> 
> View attachment 10999858
> 
> Jacques LemanJacques LemanJacques Leman


----------



## Thorlakur

Got my first panda on the way. A Seiko Chronograph SNDB09.


----------



## Lrmadsen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lrmadsen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DC guy

Got this deployant coming on a slow boat from China. Delivery date is shown as MAY 9! (Bought February 24)









It cost a whopping $1.49 with free shipping. How they make money on this is beyond me. I'm not expecting much quality wise.


----------



## BikerJeff

Ordered on a whim last night...... SRP279.


----------



## Al Faromeo

Pre-ordered an a-13a Pilot chrono with central minutes counter as soon as the site allowed it - there's a thread on it here - worth a look!


----------



## autumnwind

Just placed my order for 2 as well! Really hope it materializes on time.


----------



## Exer

Do not panic! :-( It's not as bad as you'd think!



Finally got my first invicta



Pretty happy that i've gotten one with a yellow rotor 



|>


----------



## Bdk

I have this coming in from Japan...because ultimate tool watch?


----------



## Drudge

Just came it


----------



## w4tchnut

JRobinson said:


> the Omax is from India
> View attachment 11002346


Is there a Geneve in India?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET

My first G Shock!
The GST-W110-1AER.


----------



## saetron

Saw this on eBay and thought that it would be nice to have something different other than sport watches...the price was 80$ but I gave the seller a best offer for 50 $ without hoping that he would accept it but he did and here it is...do you guys think that it's too small for my wrist..Caravelle 45B13


----------



## w4tchnut

This came in today. 
Not thrilled with the blue strap, brown might be the way to go. 
Dial is gorgeous. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash

Exer said:


> Do not panic! :-( It's not as bad as you'd think!


May the mod be with you.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikkas

w4tchnut said:


> This came in today.
> Not thrilled with the blue strap, brown might be the way to go.
> Dial is gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Imo the blue strap looks awesome!


----------



## Wiggleplum

Ordered a SARB033 yesterday from Seiya Japan, and some straps to get me started. Can't wait to get it. 

Eulit Perlon from Watchgecko



Leather lined nylon from Watchgecko 

Black Leather NATO from CheapestNATOstraps.





pic upload


----------



## yoginasser

Muh Ti abalone Invicta 22085 is friggin ABSURD! Love it or hate it, this thing is one of a kind. I'm firmly in the love it camp.


----------



## fish70

Watchgooroo got me with one of their clearance Airman Double Twelves on eBay. Three watches this month. Ouch.


----------



## mr mash

Delivered 5 minutes ago. After a long wait.














Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Timer7

Ordered this Seiko SSA285K1 "helmet" online yesterday.









The retro/vintage styling had me solddd


----------



## fish70

Timer7 said:


> Ordered this Seiko SSA285K1 "helmet" online yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 11032354
> 
> 
> The retro/vintage styling had me solddd


SO green. I love it.


----------



## Level.5x

Just received my Bulang & Sons strap ...




























Im lovin this combo on my Sarw013!!


----------



## borchard929

Waiting for an Orient Poseidon to arrive from another WUS member


----------



## G2SKIER

This should be here tomorrow...I'm excited









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch your wristwatch

G2SKIER said:


> This should be here tomorrow...I'm excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wearing mine right now. Cheers! One of my favorite pieces.


----------



## GUTuna

2004 Citizen Reissue of the Bullhead Challenge Timer, Eco-Drive. For a long while I did not know this rare beast existed!


----------



## mr mash

New Hirsch strap on new seiko








Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## brboot

Seiko Turtle Padi just arrived!


----------



## Ossamanity

mr mash said:


> New Hirsch strap on new seiko
> View attachment 11043458
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


I wonder how would this strap look on my newly acquired snkm95 :think

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mr mash

Ossamanity said:


> I wonder how would this strap look on my newly acquired snkm95 :think
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


First strap I have bought from Hirsch
Looks great I think
B#@£#@# to get the old bracelet off .....

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX

Not "in the mail" yet but ordered. I just finalized my design for the Undone Customizable Chronograph I backed on Kickstarter.

I know it's kind of "fashion watch" looking but every other design I came up with was similar to something nicer and mechanical that I may buy in the future. I tried to think outside my normal taste. Hopefully it turns out well.


----------



## DieselGizmo

I've had my eye on this one for quite awhile. Never enough G-Shock therapy.


----------



## yoginasser

Number 3


----------



## w4tchnut

Mikkas said:


> Imo the blue strap looks awesome!











Here it is with brown shoes. 
I think the contrasting colors helps bring out the blue dial 
Need more experimentation, I think.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Fatboi_ET said:


> My first G Shock!
> The GST-W110-1AER.


Landed. 
Very pleased. 

















Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickosx

Very nice, don't see many metal g-shocks about!


----------



## Ketafol

Super excited to get my hands on this one!

Kemmner "Tonneau" + a brown alligator patterned strap from C&B.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite

Got an Alpina Extreme Diver incoming. My wife is going to destroy me. Not in any form of good way either.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

WOW,there are some beautiful watches incoming!
Just a few hours ago pulled the trigger on this from a wonderful WUSer from Germany who made the extra effort to actually get it shipped already!I've wanted to try one of these since they were introduced here in F71 so I'm pretty excited...


----------



## mannal

Had some spare change laying around and a chance to score this guy for $10. Could not pass-up adding this to my beater-box


----------



## Jaysembhi

Hmm.... Mailman just droped something with Russian on it, i wonder what it could be


----------



## Jaysembhi

Oh yeah it's vostok special edition gmt i ordered back in January. Lol


----------



## ZM-73

Have an Victorinox 241676.1 incoming. Really good price on Amazon.


----------



## househalfman

I have the Gruppo gamma vanguard MKIV shipped from SG, hoping to get it by the end of the week. 

I also have a canvas strap incoming from CloverStraps but that usually takes 2 weeks at least.


----------



## phlebas

Just got this Vostok 110750, added a red Seiko style bezel:


----------



## phlebas

Double post


----------



## tanksndudes

Found this out-of-production Citizen BM8475 new from Australia and just pulled the trigger. As far as holes in my collection go, it ticks both the Eco-Drive box and the 12-3-6-9 dial box. I love the B&R look, but my interest lies solely in the font used, not in B&R itself.


----------



## sherlockholmes

Tomorrow .... )








(picture from the internet)


----------



## Watch your wristwatch

After weeks of drooling I decided to do it. Ordered at Midnight.... Hopefully I get it by the end of the week.


----------



## fish70

Got it today. Pretty darn nice for $473. The band is pretty cheap but that is easily fixed.


----------



## Ossamanity

Any day this week 🙃

















Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut

Just came in









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929

Just got this FINALLY!!! Did a trade with another WUS member. We both sent our watches by USPS Priority Mail at almost EXACTLY the same time. He got his three days later. I got mine TEN days later. But it was worth the wait!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_huskisson

Rushed home to open up my Orient Star Classic, only to find that it requires a signature. Will hopefully get it delivered to the office tomorrow.


----------



## Mintu

more photos please... i also want to pull the trigger.
if possible a short review.
thanks


----------



## Phariance

Ordered this last night


----------



## WuStig

My first Bulova


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob

Opening the box








Customary wrist shot








Lume at arms length, and had it exposed to light for about 5min after being packaged for delivery. 









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ToneLoke09

Just received my new Hamilton Jazzmaster Thinline Quartz H38511143 and I'm quite happy with it. It was a fairly random purchase since I wasn't watching this particular watch but the sale price was right ($231). First watch of 2017! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob

That is a gorgeous Hamilton. Is that gold? I am not a huge fan of anything gold coloured but WOW what a beaut!!


----------



## ToneLoke09

Ojibway Bob said:


> That is a gorgeous Hamilton. Is that gold? I am not a huge fan of anything gold coloured but WOW what a beaut!!


The face is most definitely dark blue/navy/purple, unless this is one of those blue dress / gold dress situations where I see blue but others see gold? The case and bracelet are stainless steel and the pictures still have the blue protective wrap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob

Hmm I have had this problem with a few other pics of blue watches. But I am currently looking for a watch very similar to yours. I nice dress watch with a blue face but want the hands to be black. I can't stop looking at your watch thou..very nice.



ToneLoke09 said:


> The face is most definitely dark blue/navy/purple, unless this is one of those blue dress / gold dress situations where I see blue but others see gold? The case and bracelet are stainless steel and the pictures still have the blue protective wrap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX

My next field watch. I've tried a few already in my search for a watch to wear to work. Getting tired of wearing G-shocks. I know it will get beat up but I'm ok with that if it's something I'll enjoy wearing. My only question is the sapphire crystal. It's raised so I'm wondering if I'll hit the edge on things. But the watch itself is pretty thin, so that should help.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob

I want a bulova like this....I have a Caravelle by Bulova but that don't count...BUT THIS WOULD!!! damn now I have to look this baby up.



WuStig said:


> My first Bulova
> View attachment 11096722
> 
> View attachment 11096730


----------



## Ke0bfy

Just ordered one of these....


----------



## jon_huskisson

jon_huskisson said:


> Rushed home to open up my Orient Star Classic, only to find that it requires a signature. Will hopefully get it delivered to the office tomorrow.


Urgh, still not got my watch. Maybe tomorrow??? I can certainly see why DHL doesn't have the best reputation


----------



## phlebas

My Orient Ray Raven II arrived today. Very nice:


----------



## wadewadewade

In my recent exercise in self control, instead of buying a new watch, I've got a strap on order to go on my Amphibia:


----------



## Al Faromeo

Ojibway Bob said:


> I want a bulova like this....I have a Caravelle by Bulova but that don't count...BUT THIS WOULD!!! damn now I have to look this baby up.


I just posted in the bargains thread as I found it listed at 50% off...

(resistance is futile )


----------



## househalfman

househalfman said:


> I have the Gruppo gamma vanguard MKIV shipped from SG, hoping to get it by the end of the week.


2-day shipping from SG to the US. The Vanguard is here.


----------



## golddusterrolex360

platinumEX said:


> My next field watch. I've tried a few already in my search for a watch to wear to work. Getting tired of wearing G-shocks. I know it will get beat up but I'm ok with that if it's something I'll enjoy wearing. My only question is the sapphire crystal. It's raised so I'm wondering if I'll hit the edge on things. But the watch itself is pretty thin, so that should help.


For me the thinner/smaller the better for daily wear. Looks like a 36-38mm sized watch, perfect for daily wear and yeah it will take some hits


----------



## abujordan

Delivered March 6. Ordered Feb. 23rd.


----------



## sherlockholmes

sherlockholmes said:


> Tomorrow .... )
> 
> View attachment 11084082
> 
> (picture from the internet)


It has arrived, however I cannot put it into action yet - my watchtool (also from Steinhart) was worn out resizing the bracelet :O (( (I would like to de it myself, do not want to take it to a watchmaker)

So now I have a 2mm screwdriver in the mail (hopefully stronger, better quality) ) + to reach the minimum order amount, I ordered a travel case for one watch too


----------



## bofff




----------



## Cubex

Cubex said:


> View attachment 10861362
> 
> Pre-ordered SRPB09. I hope to receive it in March


Received this yesterday....totally love the watch but not the price drop since it got released . I pre-ordered this and now they are listed on ebay at around $410. The watch look great on the wrist and its also quite heavy.


----------



## Cubex

After having a few decent automatic watches in the collection, I wanted a quartz beater and bought a used one off of ebay. I think I got a deal at $150 but it is so freaking annoying that a "swiss made" watch that retails for over $500 has minute hand that does not hits the markers accurately...is it just me or am I being nit picky?

















Hamilton Khaki Pilot, quartz, 42mm.


----------



## JohnGo

;-)


----------



## Watch your wristwatch

Cubex said:


> After having a few decent automatic watches in the collection, I wanted a quartz beater and bought a used one off of ebay. I think I got a deal at $150 but it is so freaking annoying that a "swiss made" watch that retails for over $500 has minute hand that does not hits the markers accurately...is it just me or am I being nit picky?
> 
> View attachment 11123258
> 
> 
> View attachment 11123330
> 
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Pilot, quartz, 42mm.


It bugs the crap out of me and you'd expect better out of Hamilton. If you got that for $150 you got a steal, it's one of my favorite looking pilot watches. I've read several reviews on that model lately that hands have been falling off etc. Hope you have good luck with it.


----------



## DC guy

Just made my first watch purchase of 2017 and it's a BEAUT.

Frederique Constant Classics Automatic.
















It's my first foray into the $1K level of mechanical watches (which is apparently "entry level" in the luxury industry). I got it secondhand, so it's still kosher for f71. Plus, I will sell my Tissot Le Locle to help underwrite the FC.

Traveling for a week starting Monday, so I may not get to wear this baby til March 20.


----------



## Spartan247

Glycine Airman Double Twelve inbound. It's gonna be a long week to wait. Pictures borrowed from the web...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golddusterrolex360

Cubex said:


> After having a few decent automatic watches in the collection, I wanted a quartz beater and bought a used one off of ebay. I think I got a deal at $150 but it is so freaking annoying that a "swiss made" watch that retails for over $500 has minute hand that does not hits the markers accurately...is it just me or am I being nit picky?
> 
> View attachment 11123258
> 
> 
> View attachment 11123330
> 
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Pilot, quartz, 42mm.


Nope, not at all. I would have had that movement out and reset that second hand in two shakes.


----------



## golddusterrolex360

Quartz powered chrono with tenths dial. Can't wait to do some 0-60 sprints!


----------



## 59yukon01

I mean for $107.00 BNIB shipped how could I refuse.


----------



## Watch your wristwatch

Supposed to have gotten this today-good thing USPS is there to screw things up. Thanks USPS!









I did order this beauty today. 
Pics borrowed from the web.


----------



## goody2141

Have this one coming back to me, SBSS013


----------



## G2SKIER

59yukon01 said:


> I mean for $107.00 BNIB shipped how could I refuse.


Excellent deal! I have the black version and have fallen in love with it over the past couple weeks. Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G2SKIER

Pulled the trigger on one of these last night..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Could not resist and bought the SARX035.


----------



## merl

goody2141 said:


> Have this one coming back to me, SBSS013


Again?


----------



## goody2141

merl said:


> Again?


HAHA yep, I missed it


----------



## merl

goody2141 said:


> HAHA yep, I missed it


Cool . Is it the exact same one?


----------



## flu

59yukon01 said:


> I mean for $107.00 BNIB shipped how could I refuse.


Oh my my. Same here.


----------



## Elkins45

Aragon Parma 31 tube T100 tritium. Supposed to be here Tuesday.


----------



## kpjimmy

platinumEX said:


> My next field watch. I've tried a few already in my search for a watch to wear to work. Getting tired of wearing G-shocks. I know it will get beat up but I'm ok with that if it's something I'll enjoy wearing. My only question is the sapphire crystal. It's raised so I'm wondering if I'll hit the edge on things. But the watch itself is pretty thin, so that should help.


The Bulova moon watch has raised sapphire and has resisted bumps so far *knocks on wood*😁👍

Sent via tapatalk on the GS7Edge


----------



## wadewadewade

wadewadewade said:


> In my recent exercise in self control, instead of buying a new watch, I've got a strap on order to go on my Amphibia:


&#8230;and here it is! Going to be adding a deployant clasp in the very near future


----------



## Chirv

mannal said:


> Had some spare change laying around and a chance to score this guy for $10. Could not pass-up adding this to my beater-box
> 
> View attachment 11063794


Whoahhhh.... That was one of my very first watched in gradeschool! Haven't seen another since! I should dig mine up....

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv

Just snagged this Lord Matic with an original bracelet for $70 using the 20% eBay code! Been wanting a dressy blue pillow case for some time now...

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## way1

DrVenkman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not bad, i too also want one.


----------



## DC guy

DC guy said:


> Just made my first watch purchase of 2017 and it's a BEAUT.
> 
> Frederique Constant Classics Automatic.
> 
> View attachment 11126402
> 
> View attachment 11126410
> 
> 
> It's my first foray into the $1K level of mechanical watches (which is apparently "entry level" in the luxury industry). I got it secondhand, so it's still kosher for f71. Plus, I will sell my Tissot Le Locle to help underwrite the FC.
> 
> Traveling for a week starting Monday, so I may not get to wear this baby til March 20.


So, this just happened.























ZOMG it is gorgeous. Presentation box is lovely too. This is what a $1K watch is supposed to feel like.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

NEW WATCH DAY


----------



## Quicksilver

3rd time's a charm right?










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv

wadewadewade said:


> &#8230;and here it is! Going to be adding a deployant clasp in the very near future
> View attachment 11142114


Love that bezel and insert combo. Mind linking the insert?


----------



## mr mash

Love it
Can i ask where you purchased from please?

View attachment 11125282



59yukon01 said:


> I mean for $107.00 BNIB shipped how could I refuse.


Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01

mr mash said:


> Love it
> Can i ask where you purchased from please?
> 
> View attachment 11125282
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


Coupon code C20HELLOSPRING good thru March 11th.

http://m.ebay.com/itm/152192388086?_mwBanner=1


----------



## Jpstepancic

This could be May last post because my wife may kill me. Been a pleasure conversing with you all.

If she is happy that I got this for practically a song and a dance and I survive, it's going back to magrette for a new gloss black.ceramic bezel insert and going to see if they can swap over the MPP black dial. Should be interesting...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TorontoJeff

Is there a cabin in the woods address we should send the cops to discover your body, you know if things go horribly wrong? Good luck.


----------



## Jpstepancic

TorontoJeff said:


> Is there a cabin in the woods address we should send the cops to discover your body, you know if things go horribly wrong? Good luck.


I brought it upon myself. I shoulda joined that watch abstinence thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

I nabbed this Brera Eterno Chrono BRET3C4302 on eBay's Spring 20% off sale tonight. I already have the rose gold version of this watch, but I couldn't resist buying this since the price was so reasonable. The seller probably got it at TJ Maxx for less than what I paid, but unless I would be lucky enough to find the same watch at TJ Maxx myself, this was as cheap as they go for.















My Brera Eterno Chrono BRET3C4303








​


----------



## m235i

I wanted a panda chronograph so decided to start with this $12 version. Not sure about that band it may need to be replaced 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottski44

Quicksilver said:


> 3rd time's a charm right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


One of my grails! I hope you love it!


----------



## Spartan247

Second watch this week. I admit it, I'm weak, but I'm trying, I really am.







image from the web

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hikeNbike

househalfman said:


> 2-day shipping from SG to the US. The Vanguard is here.


Really nice I've got the pvd version coming. Wanted to order both but gf says no.










yadda yadda tapatalk


----------



## trashpanda

I've got this Citizen AP1024-56P and Movado on the way. The citizen has some scratches on the crystal but I got it at a great price. I don't know much about the Movado other than from the blurry photo of the movement, it appears to have a 150MN movement.


----------



## wadewadewade

Chirv said:


> Love that bezel and insert combo. Mind linking the insert?


Both were bought from "dr.seikostain" on eBay. Links:

Insert

Bezel


----------



## BikerJeff

Blurtle incoming......


----------



## G2SKIER

2nd watch ordered this week...the first one isn't even here yet! I need to slow down...


















Pics from the Laco site

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

Slow down? You've only been here since February of this year. Your watch buying addiction will get much worse before it gets better. I'll remind you of your post about slowing down after you've posted you have five watches inbound within one week. You'll do it. I did it. We all did it. It takes a while to burn through that "I have a new hobby and need to catch up to everyone else" phase.

Wait until you have watches coming in from Japan, Europe an elsewhere. That's when it gets fun trying to track a watch through customs. 



G2SKIER said:


> 2nd watch ordered this week...the first one isn't even here yet! I need to slow down...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics from the Laco site
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G2SKIER

Rocat said:


> Slow down? You've only been here since February of this year. Your watch buying addiction will get much worse before it gets better. I'll remind you of your post about slowing down after you've posted you have five watches inbound within one week. You'll do it. I did it. We all did it. It takes a while to burn through that "I have a new hobby and need to catch up to everyone else" phase.
> 
> Wait until you have watches coming in from Japan, Europe an elsewhere. That's when it gets fun trying to track a watch through customs.


Haha where did I say 5? Only 2!

I feel the phase you're talking about though. Except to me it "oh that one looks sweet, I think I need it".

I might die of anxiety if I have to wait more than a week for one to arrive from abroad! Can't wait *sarcasm*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

No. I was inferring you will end up buying 5 in one week (most likely in the near future).



G2SKIER said:


> Haha where did I say 5? Only 2!
> 
> I feel the phase you're talking about though. Except to me it "oh that one looks sweet, I think I need it".
> 
> I might die of anxiety if I have to wait more than a week for one to arrive from abroad! Can't wait *sarcasm*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G2SKIER

Rocat said:


> No. I was inferring you will end up buying 5 in one week (most likely in the near future).


I completely read it wrong! Makes sense now lol. Yes please do remind me when I have 5 coming! I'm sure it will happen.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Hobbs

This was too much for my love of quartz tank watches. DLC, Sapphire, on the way from merry ol' England. Pic from Citizen...

BN0147-057E










Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sirlordcomic

Cubex said:


> Received this yesterday....totally love the watch but not the price drop since it got released . I pre-ordered this and now they are listed on ebay at around $410. The watch look great on the wrist and its also quite heavy.


Inbound now, thanks for sharing guys.

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trying2BuySomeTime

Fell in love with a Russian online, so naturally, I had to mail-order my own.

That C20HELLOSPRING coupon made it all the sweeter.

Any reccos for an aftermarket band? Hate to be presumptuous, but I have a good feeling it's gonna need to be upgraded. 6 weeks seems like plenty of time to source something better...


----------



## Chirv

Trying2BuySomeTime said:


> Any reccos for an aftermarket band? Hate to be presumptuous, but I have a good feeling it's gonna need to be upgraded. 6 weeks seems like plenty of time to source something better...


I've only bought aftermarket bands from cheapestnatostraps, but they're pretty great for the price. Only issue I've had is the gum sides on a suede cracked because I have to bend it almost in half to get it in the loops.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## trashpanda

Trying2BuySomeTime said:


> Fell in love with a Russian online, so naturally, I had to mail-order my own.
> 
> That C20HELLOSPRING coupon made it all the sweeter.
> 
> Any reccos for an aftermarket band? Hate to be presumptuous, but I have a good feeling it's gonna need to be upgraded. 6 weeks seems like plenty of time to source something better...


For leather straps, I like the quality for the price of lake house leathers two piece straps. Only warning is that their shipping and communication is horrible at best.


----------



## TOODVS4NE1

Skx009 inbound 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch your wristwatch

For you fellow Sandblasted Glycine Combat 7 owners thanks to the gooroo, may I recommend to you a Grey 
Hadley-Roma Cordura strap, it compliments it nicely. I have to be honest I contemplated flipping it because it was indeed a impulse buy and it wasn't love at first sight however, after owning for a week or two and throwing this strap on I have completely changed my mind. What a perfect field watch! Sure it's going to show every scratch, ding and what have you but it's going to get some character and gonna get some much needed wrist time!


----------



## no-fi

I have a couple of dressy Seikos incoming.

The venerable SARB033, bought in a fit of paranoia over the possibility it could be discontinued one day, is in Customs:









And the SSB221 mecha-quartz has been shipped by Creation:


----------



## GuessWho

Just ordered my first Smiths, the Seafire





















It's quartz but has a sweep second hand, the crown doesn't turn the wheels directly, it works more like a switch which is pretty nifty.


----------



## Roy Hobbs

GuessWho said:


> Just ordered my first Smiths, the Seafire
> View attachment 11176810
> 
> View attachment 11176818
> 
> View attachment 11176826
> 
> It's quartz but has a sweep second hand, the crown doesn't turn the wheels directly, it works more like a switch which is pretty nifty.


Really cool watch. Like the specs. It is on the list. But I wish I could unsee those fingernails.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

OEM rally strap for my speedy pro. I sacrificed a few affordables to fund the purchase.

Picture borrowed from the Internet


----------



## Tnt9




----------



## Keithcozz

I got *Dan Henry*'s _1939 _a couple of weeks ago...










...and could not be more pleased with it. Flawless watch for a minuscule price.

I love it so very much that I just ordered the *Dan Henry* _1963...

_









...and I can't wait for it to arrive. This guy designs some terrific-looking watches.


----------



## Watch your wristwatch

Keithcozz said:


> I got *Dan Henry*'s _1939 _a couple of weeks ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and could not be more pleased with it. Flawless watch for a minuscule price.
> 
> I love it so very much that I just ordered the *Dan Henry* _1963...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and I can't wait for it to arrive. This guy designs some terrific-looking watches.


You will love the 1963 it's pretty phenomenal for the money. I was floored when I got mine last week. That 1939 is gorgeous but I think I'd have to go for the white dial.


----------



## WuStig

Received yesterday my new Momentum Base Layer


----------



## sincedric

Gift for my mother, also my first automatic purchase


----------



## ZM-73

Arrived today, Victorinox 241676.1


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Bought a couple canvas straps for USD 1 each - does it get more affordable than that? And there's 5% OFF if you buy 2.










WOW Men' Buckle Infantry Military Wrist Army Nylon Canvas Strap Band For Watch | eBay

Bad news: economy free shipping from HK, which should take some 6 months. But _I'm a patient boy: I wait I wait I wait_.


----------



## Gabriel_BB

Keithcozz said:


> I got *Dan Henry*'s _1939 _a couple of weeks ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and could not be more pleased with it. Flawless watch for a minuscule price.
> 
> I love it so very much that I just ordered the *Dan Henry* _1963...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and I can't wait for it to arrive. This guy designs some terrific-looking watches.


Dan Henry chrono looks great. I love it. but I need mechanical movement for a classic chrono, like Junghans Drive chronoscope.


----------



## Keithcozz

WuStig said:


> Received yesterday my new Momentum Base Layer
> View attachment 11184354
> 
> View attachment 11184362


The Base-Layer is a really, really good no-nonsense watch...










...with a sweet sandwich dial.

It is tough as nails, too.


----------



## Keithcozz

Gabriel_BB said:


> Dan Henry chrono looks great. I love it. but I need mechanical movement for a classic chrono, like Junghans Drive chronoscope.


I am actually very pleased that the 1939 is run by a quartz Miyota movement.
Were this watch mechanical (_*good *_mechanical), there's no way that I'd be able to afford it.

I am loving this Dan Henry so much that I just ordered the 1963 chrono model.

Everything about his watches make you not even care that they're quartz. Seriously.


----------



## Gabriel_BB

Keithcozz said:


> I am actually very pleased that the 1939 is run by a quartz Miyota movement.
> Were this watch mechanical (_*good *_mechanical), there's no way that I'd be able to afford it.
> 
> I am loving this Dan Henry so much that I just ordered the 1963 chrono model.
> 
> Everything about his watches make you not even care that they're quartz. Seriously.


okay, I will take it into consideration. It looks very nice indeed, and it has that awesome vintage look with 2 subdials at 9 and 3....

My dream chrono is the Junghans Drive Chronoscope, but is 2000 Eur. It has to be mine.


----------



## Keithcozz

Gabriel_BB said:


> okay, I will take it into consideration. It looks very nice indeed, and it has that awesome vintage look with 2 subdials at 9 and 3....
> 
> My dream chrono is the Junghans Drive Chronoscope, but is 2000 Eur. It has to be mine.


"Junghans Drive Chronoscope" I just looked that watch up. You have very good taste.


----------



## Cubex

Really like the wave pattern dial on SSB221...it totally elevates the look. 


no-fi said:


> I have a couple of dressy Seikos incoming.
> 
> The venerable SARB033, bought in a fit of paranoia over the possibility it could be discontinued one day, is in Customs:
> 
> And the SSB221 mecha-quartz has been shipped by Creation:


----------



## Ottski44

ChronoTraveler said:


> Bought a couple canvas straps for USD 1 each - does it get more affordable than that? And there's 5% OFF if you buy 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW Men' Buckle Infantry Military Wrist Army Nylon Canvas Strap Band For Watch | eBay
> 
> Bad news: economy free shipping from HK, which should take some 6 months. But _I'm a patient boy: I wait I wait I wait_.


Thanks! I ordered the green, blue and brown. Hard to beat for a buck a piece!


----------



## G2SKIER

Here's one that came today...one more is arriving later


----------



## G2SKIER

And here is number 2!


----------



## ToXic

Have a Dan Henry 1970 with orange chapter ring on the way, and placed a preorder for a Magrette Moana pro steel. Pre-ordered the Moana to celebrate a new certification I'm receiving, coincidentally on the day the Moana's are ready for shipping. I saw the watch on a WRUW thread and instantly fell in love with it. Dion seems like a really neat fella too. It has just enough of that beefy PAM feel, without looking like a homage. I do wish there was no date window though!

















Recently I've moved away from high end watches and developed an affinity for microbrands. Something about helping some's dream seems great. That and generally the value is just insane. I've had more defects on 1-10k watches than on sub 1k microbrand watches.


----------



## RLextherobot

Welp, after posting it in the Heads Up bargain thread I decided it was time for me to finally pull the trigger on a Seiko Dracula. I've wanted one for ages, but availability has been spotty and prices have varied. At a little over $250 Canadian it was a no brainer. Now to sell off another Seiko that hasn't been getting much wrist-time to subsidize the purchase. Pic borrowed from ye olde robowebs.


----------



## JimWharton

I finally finally finally finally (...finally, finally) have a Chris Ward C6 Trident Pro 600 on the way. This was a 20th anniversary gift (happened in August) that got tied up in one piece of nonsense or another (none of which held up her new ring, BTW, but I'm not bitter). I'm hoping I love this watch to death, because I've built it up a bit in my head. Being a marine biologist, I straight up love the wave dial and the trident second hand. Should have it in hand by the end of next week.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amp74

A confluence of pandas:

timex t42331 from my beloved and sympathetic wife for our 11th anniversary 















...and the proceeds of a flip bought a victorinox maverick sport chrono 241680.1


----------



## Ottski44

JimWharton said:


> I finally finally finally finally (...finally, finally) have a Chris Ward C6 Trident Pro 600 on the way. This was a 20th anniversary gift (happened in August) that got tied up in one piece of nonsense or another (none of which held up her new ring, BTW, but I'm not bitter). I'm hoping I love this watch to death, because I've built it up a bit in my head. Being a marine biologist, I straight up love the wave dial and the trident second hand. Should have it in hand by the end of next week.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations!


----------



## MrDanno

ChronoTraveler said:


> Could not resist and bought the SARX035.


Beautiful! I've had my eye on the 33 (white dial) for quite some time. Hoping LI Watch puts it on sale sometime.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDanno

Snagged this little gem today at a clearance sale while on a cruise. I left my tools at home so it's in the jewelry store getting sized. Wrist shot tomorrow!









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDanno

Ottski44 said:


> One of my grails! I hope you love it!


Awesome watch but I wish Sinn would make it with tegimented steel. I could do without the other bells and whistles offered on the 856, but would pay a little more for a hardened 556.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity

MrDanno said:


> Snagged this little gem today at a clearance sale while on a cruise. I left my tools at home so it's in the jewelry store getting sized. Wrist shot tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


How much did you paid for it? If you don't mind me asking

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch your wristwatch

MrDanno said:


> Beautiful! I've had my eye on the 33 (white dial) for quite some time. Hoping LI Watch puts it on sale sometime.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk











Here you go
Seller:ioomobile
Wrong model sorry!!


----------



## MaxIcon

My 3rd fire sale Glycine - arrived last night just in time to swap bands!


----------



## Rocat

Nothing expensive just some Double Flange spring bars from Twente(o) inbound to replace the stock fat bars on my SKX009 and A35. This should make strap changes less of a tedious task of frustration.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

I just received my eBay 20% off watch today. It is the brother to another watch I already have. I once saw a post asking if people ever bought multiple versions of the same watch. I guess my answer is yes beacuse except for the color, this one is the same watch as one I already have. I really like the detailing on these watches: the sandblasted finish, the knurling on the screw-down crowns, the deeply etched backs, the suede and rubber quick release straps. They are not the usual watches you see every day on Watchuseek, and I like them. Here is my latest buy:








Brera Eterno Chrono BRET3C4302

Here are its brother and cousin:








Brera Eterno Chrono BRET3C4302







Brera Eterno GMT BRGMT4303

​


----------



## MrDanno

Ossamanity said:


> How much did you paid for it? If you don't mind me asking
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Sent you a PM.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDanno

Here are the promised wrist shots of the Accutron ii lobster I purchased last night. Loving it so far. The blue and orange combo is stunning and the curved crystal is a joy to observe. The inner rotating bezel is a cool feature too. Mesh strap is decent quality, but I'm going to look into a blue and orange nato for it when I get home. Or maybe a navy blue rally strap.

















Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## c0bra

If it wasn't for snowstorm induced shipping delay, these would have already been delivered. My first Casio in over 20 years... I guess I can wait 1 more day.


----------



## Milehigh981

Ordered a Mr. Jones Blowball for my stepdaughter. Her bio dad/stepmom are being real S#@!heads and she's been down lately. Thought I'd surprise her, let her know we are her for her and cheer her up. Something fun and whimsical.


----------



## Al Faromeo

I've just ordered two straps - one for the Tissot to compete with the dark blue lizard strap, and a vintage brown one to go with the a-13a that's on order - both hand made in Belgium by https://degriffstraps.com/ in Brussels.
Stitching on the Blue strap will be dark blue classic stitching and the sides will be painted; the brown one will be like the one pictured.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob

Mr.JOnes has some cool designs I must say. I came close to ordering the Mario bros inspired model.



Milehigh981 said:


> Ordered a Mr. Jones Blowball for my stepdaughter. Her bio dad/stepmom are being real S#@!heads and she's been down lately. Thought I'd surprise her, let her know we are her for her and cheer her up. Something fun and whimsical.
> View attachment 11210658


----------



## Milehigh981

Ojibway Bob said:


> Mr.JOnes has some cool designs I must say. I came close to ordering the Mario bros inspired model.


They do; I think the only thing that's stopped me from ordering one are the 37 mm size


----------



## tuckerm

I'm headed to the post office right now to pick up a package. I'm not sure exactly what it is, but it's one of these:

A. a Seiko monster (first generation)
B. an Orient M-Force Bravo
C. a dial and hands from Dagaz
D. some oatmeal, rice, and toothpaste

I'm really hoping for A, B, or C. Although I am almost out of toothpaste.

*EDIT: It's B!


----------



## hikeNbike

Wearing my vanguard



















yadda yadda tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007

A Seiko SNK381K


----------



## eljay

A Bulova 96A130 "Frank Lloyd Wright Hoffman House Rug". Yes, a watch based on a rug.

View attachment 11226378


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob

I gots a deal on this 1, $60 Canadian!










Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

Just a bit stoked (massive understatement) cus I've just been notified that this has been dispatched to me.


----------



## catsteeth

Order this at same time to put it on.


----------



## knightRider

catsteeth said:


> View attachment 11239082
> 
> Order this at same time to put it on.
> View attachment 11239090


Nice, where's the strap from?


----------



## catsteeth

knightRider said:


> Nice, where's the strap from?


Super engineer 2. With straight ends. From Amazon for £60.


----------



## Gabriel_BB

catsteeth said:


> View attachment 11239082
> 
> Order this at same time to put it on.
> View attachment 11239090


gorgeous watch !


----------



## ToneLoke09

Just picked up my Bulova 96B238 Accutron II Chronograph. I was watching this watch last year since I didn't have a red watch, or a Bulova but the price never came down to what I'd be willing to pay. Then the deal posted on the heads up thread a few days ago and bought one instantly. $89 was a steal imo. Amazon still has them at this price as of this posting. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G2SKIER

Ordered a Parnis pilot with small seconds at the 9 position and the seagull 3600 movement. Also ordered a tan 2 piece nylon strap for it. 

I wanted a small seconds, hand winding beater pilot watch for cheap and it was $80 for everything. Will be here tomorrow!


----------



## Level.5x

New watch case from case club!! Really like the foam density...feels scratchier than my Nalpak foam but a little more shapely. Size of case is nice too. I can now retire my 18-piece Nalpak case and keep my collection to just 8!

Club Case ...





































Retired Nalpak case  ...










Forever onwards and upwards!


----------



## pyddet

I was able to make mods for most of my other wish list items. I decided to pony up and go ahead and buy this one outright.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jatherly

Nothing, and I'm sitting here with the sweats, shakes, convulsions, etc, etc.


----------



## cman1120

Pre-ordered a Mori Diver in brass. It should be here around the end of March/early April; I am getting pretty excited to see it.









Misspelling brought to you by Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

Momentum makes a great watch. The M1 is smaller than most at around 39-40mm. I had two of them, orange and white. Great customer service as well. Since you bought from Amazon, your watch will be covered by Momentum C/S since they are an AD.



Ojibway Bob said:


> I gots a deal on this 1, $60 Canadian!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob

Rocat said:


> Momentum makes a great watch. The M1 is smaller than most at around 39-40mm. I had two of them, orange and white. Great customer service as well. Since you bought from Amazon, your watch will be covered by Momentum C/S since they are an AD.


Thanks for the info. Always nice to know that a manufacturer backs their products.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## amp74

These two:








From gearbest.com. This is what happens when you troll the heads up bargain thread. The pair cost me 36.00. If they are any better than junk it's prolly worth it.


----------



## Spartan247

Just received these 2 affordable pieces today. A total of $70 for the pair. I gotta say, now I know what the hype is about on the Duro. That's a helluva watch for $44. And the Timex ain't bad either. Of course both had to get new straps immediately...they may be cheap but they deserved better. These will make nice additions to my beater/affordable quartz box.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rzapalac

I went a bit "Bulova crazy" the past couple of days and picked up a Longwood Precisionist and a Bulova Moon Watch on bracelet. Can't wait for them to get here!


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241678.1 coming tomorrow​


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## Chirv

GUTuna said:


> View attachment 11249538


That's uber-cool, never seen anything like it. What is it? What year?

Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


----------



## m235i

I looked high and low for a parnis br homage but no one has stock anymore. It was this or the quartz infantry version. Hate the brand name but I can live with it. I'm going to order a leather band for it as well. Automatic 46mm









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Lobster Arrived yesterday


----------



## yankeexpress

Sucker for blue dials, model 9400 GMT










Model 23120


----------



## catsteeth

amp74 said:


> These two:
> 
> View attachment 11248794
> 
> From gearbest.com. This is what happens when you troll the heads up bargain thread. The pair cost me 36.00. If they are any better than junk it's prolly worth it.


Could you post some pictures when they arrive. I'd be really interested in what they actually look like. Cheers


----------



## catsteeth

GUTuna said:


> View attachment 11249538


That's stunning. What a great find/buy.
Is it a chronograph? What does the "sonar" mean, is it an alarm?
You always have great vintage watch, often Seiko, on the wruw.


----------



## GUTuna

catsteeth said:


> That's stunning. What a great find/buy.
> Is it a chronograph? What does the "sonar" mean, is it an alarm?
> You always have great vintage watch, often Seiko, on the wruw.


Thank you. It's a Seiko 7015 chronograph, correct (7015-6010). It's more of a "SpeedTimer" for timing only short periods. I believe the "sonar" refers only to the appearance of the watch where the indices applied on the crystal resembles a sonar display. This also was the first auto chronograph with a display caseback.


----------



## Gabriel_BB

cman1120 said:


> Pre-ordered a Mori Diver in brass. It should be here around the end of March/early April; I am getting pretty excited to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misspelling brought to you by Tapatalk


great watch ... how much is the fish ?


----------



## ChronoTraveler

I can't buy more watches (I got 3 since January already), so I'm buying straps for some new looks on old pieces.

First one from Martu and the others from an Italian seller named "LS":


----------



## knightRider

ChronoTraveler said:


> I can't buy more watches (I got 3 since January already), so I'm buying straps for some new looks on old pieces.
> 
> First one from Martu and the others from an Italian seller named "LS":


Got a link for LS please?


----------



## ChronoTraveler

knightRider said:


> Got a link for LS please?


Sure! Here it is:
http://stores.ebay.com/lsitalianaccessories

You can also contact Luigi directly on ls DOT italianaccessories AT gmail DOT com. He answered super fast and shipped the item early morning the other day.


----------



## jetcash

WuStig said:


> Received yesterday my new Momentum Base Layer
> View attachment 11184354
> 
> View attachment 11184362


Want, want, want want want.

Lug to lug is too much!









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash

RLextherobot said:


> Welp, after posting it in the Heads Up bargain thread I decided it was time for me to finally pull the trigger on a Seiko Dracula. I've wanted one for ages, but availability has been spotty and prices have varied. At a little over $250 Canadian it was a no brainer. Now to sell off another Seiko that hasn't been getting much wrist-time to subsidize the purchase. Pic borrowed from ye olde robowebs.
> 
> View attachment 11192930


I was 1st bid on one yesterday, then went to a meeting. Got back a and the winner had outbid me by $2.75. It wasn't meant to be.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash

Ojibway Bob said:


> I gots a deal on this 1, $60 Canadian!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


That's a snapper! I love mine, it's indestructible. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## cman1120

Gabriel_BB said:


> great watch ... how much is the fish ?


You can see it here: https://ventuswatches.com/collections/mori-diver

$250 USD for any of the versions (on pre-order)

Misspelling brought to you by Tapatalk


----------



## TrendingTime

Received my Dan Henry 1970 today. Sexy watch!


----------



## platinumEX

Padron Selby incoming. (Pic from wristwatchreview.com).


----------



## mjackson

I have this incoming.


----------



## filthyj24




----------



## tygrysastyl

Hi

Got these two coming this week.



















Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## rzapalac

ToneLoke09 said:


> Just picked up my Bulova 96B238 Accutron II Chronograph. I was watching this watch last year since I didn't have a red watch, or a Bulova but the price never came down to what I'd be willing to pay. Then the deal posted on the heads up thread a few days ago and bought one instantly. $89 was a steal imo. Amazon still has them at this price as of this posting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! I like the look. Does the dial darken as you get to the edge, or is that just shadows in the pic? Either way, that is a nice one!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Piede

"No more cheap watches". Right... Browsing through eBay is not always a good idea haha








.


----------



## Piede

double


----------



## ToneLoke09

rzapalac said:


> Nice! I like the look. Does the dial darken as you get to the edge, or is that just shadows in the pic? Either way, that is a nice one!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


The dial does darken slightly as you get closer to the case. It's further darkened by shadows. Attempted to use a light to shine on a corner so you can see the gradient. I'll admit, pictures don't do justice.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cubex

Pulled the trigger on my first Glycine - Airman Base 22 GMT on its way


----------



## w4tchnut

G2SKIER said:


> And here is number 2!


Nice one, I like the Breitling Navitimer vibe. 
Which model ref. is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G2SKIER

w4tchnut said:


> Nice one, I like the Breitling Navitimer vibe.
> Which model ref. is this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SNAB71P1


----------



## jcombs1

5610-1JF

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-4855-A1AD-FE8FB5E1863B_zpsyqixungv.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## TroyOnTime

Valjoux 7733 near NOS Thermidor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash

tygrysastyl said:


>


I have this one in green and I don't wear it enough to really get the fray going. I've been cheating with a bit of Scotch Brite, with limited results. Anyone have some other ideas?

PS I'm scared to get it wet. The suede liner is so soft and buttery.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## m235i

Aragon had additional 20% off clearance plus an additional 10% to verify my profile. All up for this shipped for 162 aud. cant wait!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler

TroyOnTime said:


> Valjoux 7733 near NOS Thermidor
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great looking piece in superb condition! You found some gold here.


----------



## brboot

Tissell just arrived! The quality is outstanding.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan247

Seiko SNKK93 bought as a gift.








(pic from the web)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cubex

That strap tho...



TroyOnTime said:


> Valjoux 7733 near NOS Thermidor
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TroyOnTime

Cubex said:


> That strap tho...


Can't wait to see it on the wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker

I have 2 in the mail right now. 
1. to be delivered today, NTH Amphion Vintage No Date
2. to be delivered Sat, Armida A9 1200M Blue Sunburst. 

gonna be a great MilSub Week!


----------



## Athelen

The Classic by Linjer


----------



## sirlordcomic

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Just got my Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241678.1 two days ago and decided to wear it tomorrow. It is the brother of another Victorinox watch I've had for some time. I saw a really good deal on this black faced model and couldn't pass it up. Another plus was the two really nice nylon straps, one with the colors that pick up the accent colors of the watch.















Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241681
​


----------



## WuStig

Ordered Seiko SSA335. Now it was received by US re-shipper and will be sent to me soon (should arrive within about 3 weeks).









Sorry for crappy photos (made by re-shipper)


----------



## Bamboogie

I have backed this kickstarter, so in 5 months I own this sweet watch: The Visionary one! With meteorite dial at a very affordable price!
http://1.BpNINg.kckb.st


----------



## Javam

I am expecting two new arrivals today. The first has arrived.










Really pleased with how well the blue Hirsch strap I purchased earlier in the week matches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Al Faromeo

Finally  shipping has begun for the MWW Iconik 3 - now al I have to do is wait some more...


----------



## Javam

2nd delivery of the day, my birthday present:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Al Faromeo

Happy birthday!


----------



## Javam

Al Faromeo said:


> Happy birthday!


Thanks.

I never thought the most expensive watch in my collection would ever be Russian, but I have yet to find a sub £1000 mechanical Chrono I like more.


----------



## Chirv

This all original beaut! Practically stole it off Etsy. Been eyeing it for a while hoping that no one else would snag it before I did but today was payday from spring break work. '30s West End Watch Queen Anne. Now to find a strap that will do it justice...


----------



## nitroproof

vintage Vostok Amphiba ;-)


----------



## G2SKIER

A crystal for this should be here tomorrow..


----------



## Spartan247

Incoming 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveJ

Ball Engineer III King, 43mm, black dial, on steel, due summer 2017


----------



## SteveJ

Duplicate post. Sorry


----------



## Toothbras

A monster, sent by me to another member


----------



## c0bra

Waiting on a black Sharkey Tuna!


----------



## stress8all

I've ordered a black Reverie Sea Spirit. Unusual looking watch, hoping it doesn't wear too large.










Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trying2BuySomeTime

Precisionist en route thanks to the 20% off C20Spring code on the bay. The anticipation for this quartz with a sweeping seconds hand is killing me.

This purchase, however, puts me in a compromising predicament. This, combined with the Russian puts me at one watch too many. Two boxes and a travel case all full...

To buy another box or sell one of my watches? That is the question.


----------



## Jtragic

ToneLoke09 said:


> Just picked up my Bulova 96B238 Accutron II Chronograph. I was watching this watch last year since I didn't have a red watch, or a Bulova but the price never came down to what I'd be willing to pay. Then the deal posted on the heads up thread a few days ago and bought one instantly. $89 was a steal imo. Amazon still has them at this price as of this posting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


DAMN YOU! Now I have a red dialed chrono coming in too. At $89 with prime how can I not?

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK

I guess I am Daydate/Datejust homages hoarder now. Two golden pieces on their way and another one should be sent out today. Oh boy. I just hope they are not broken cause I hate sending stuff back







Good job on "I'm not buying watches anymore" too


----------



## ZM-73

Incoming: Morgan chronograph (blue eyed panda with date) from ManchesterWatchWorks. Wasn't going to get another watch so soon, but...


----------



## cman1120

This site will be the death of my bank account.. But by all means keep them coming, I always love checking this thread and seeing what else I can spend my money on 

Misspelling brought to you by Tapatalk


----------



## Ke0bfy

needed a dress watch.... for the price from Jomashop, seemed like a good deal.
post a pic when it arrives.


----------



## savedbythebell

Club Campus 38mm.


----------



## cman1120

Two Bulova Marine Stars, a vintage Mido Multifort, Oris, and a rather old pocketwatch and a trench watch. Oh and a Tissot  I need to stop buying watches

Misspelling brought to you by Tapatalk


----------



## vzan

Got these rubber straps from Ali-xpress, recomendation from another forum member.


Really good quality and very comfortable. US$1,34 the buckle version, and US$1,33 the deployment buckle.


----------



## Keithcozz

I just ordered my 3rd *Dan Henry* watch in 5 weeks. I am smitten with this brand's designs. First I got the _1939_...










Then the _1963_...










And now I have ordered the _1947_...














































The attention to detail on these watches is astonishing for the price. Gotta get 'em all!


----------



## Javam

Damn creation watches for getting this back in stock and then selling it for a price I couldn't resist!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gretch6364

I don't have a pic that I can share without stealing it, because, well it is in the mail....but I found a Kiger Milsub! Pretty excited about it.


----------



## Ossamanity

Got my first Casio Gshock last month
Gw m5610.
I have not taken it off since 4 days.









Now the second G shock is on its way










Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal




----------



## wtma

I know it's quartz, but man this watch is just gorgeous. Built like a tank, I believe it would make an excellent daily beater. And at half price from local authorized dealer here, I can't say no.


----------



## JRobinson

More sniping on the bay...theyll both be here before Friday.


----------



## Watch your wristwatch

JRobinson said:


> More sniping on the bay...theyll both be here before Friday.
> 
> View attachment 11336754
> 
> 
> View attachment 11336762


Would like your review of the Rotary when you get it


----------



## Chirv

Spinnaker Cahill. Not in the mail yet, but just did my first massdrop purchase for my first diver even though I'm dead broke. Ship date April 24. Everything I was looking for in a dive watch for about a third the price point I was looking at. This was the last colorway they had left, but I think it's my favorite anyway.









Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> View attachment 11335122


Got the Joma out of stock email. This happened with my last Hamilton and I'm going to wait and see what happens.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

The hunt is back on. Joma service was very helpful but in the end, I asked for a refund.



mannal said:


> View attachment 11335122


----------



## Silverthorne86

Just landed, saw another member wearing one of these in the BSHT thread and had to have one. Seems to be new offering from the speedway collection and a direct homage to the famous Paul Newman Daytona.

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trashpanda

Got a Citizen AP1024-56P on the way!

Last one i ordered arrived broken, hopefully i have better luck with this one. I also have a black two piece lake house leathers strap on the way for this watch.


----------



## trashpanda

jcombs1 said:


> 5610-1JF
> 
> [URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-4855-A1AD-FE8FB5E1863B_zpsyqixungv.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


I have the same watch and love it! Though I put mine on a combi bracelet.


----------



## jcombs1

trashpanda said:


> I have the same watch and love it! Though I put mine on a combi bracelet.


I just put mine on a Jays and Kay's adaptor with a 2 piece zulu.


----------



## Ossamanity

looks great. what model is this? and did u order from amzon ?



Silverthorne86 said:


> Just landed, saw another member wearing one of these in the BSHT thread and had to have one. Seems to be new offering from the speedway collection and a direct homage to the famous Paul Newman Daytona.
> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan247

Just arrived today. Unfortunately I have to leave town so it will be a couple days before I get to spend some time with it.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AUWalker

Seiko SKA623.
Neat lil kinetic.. hopefully no problems, "store demo", so at least the condition should be good for a "used" piece.


----------



## Silverthorne86

Ossamanity said:


> looks great. what model is this? and did u order from amzon ?


Jomashop and eBay had best prices, I used eBay because of a gift card I had.

Invicta speedway 23121

Black dial is 23120

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity

Silverthorne86 said:


> Jomashop and eBay had best prices, I used eBay because of a gift card I had.
> 
> Invicta speedway 23121
> 
> Black dial is 23120
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mr mash

Just arrived today been after an skx for roughly a year now
All it needs is a nice new NATO strap i reckon














Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## muchodrewsto

Long day at work today, but this package made it worth the while. I am absolutely smitten.
Can't wait to go home and size this baby.







P/S: Twinsies to the post above!


----------



## mannal

Thanks to swank and the Heads Up! thread. I was bummed about my last Hamilton order falling through and I had the $ ready to go.


----------



## Chirv

Changed my massdrop order to this, the gold touch is quite sexy compared to the bright orange lume.








Also, just received my Queen Anne today from Etsy of all places. It's a lot... Cuter than I imagined but I'm absolutely in love. Runs on flat so can't wait to get it serviced and on my wrist! (on a better strap of course)









...I've had that as my profile pic for half a decade....


----------



## mr mash

muchodrewsto said:


> Long day at work today, but this package made it worth the while. I am absolutely smitten.
> Can't wait to go home and size this baby.
> View attachment 11358138
> 
> P/S: Twinsies to the post above!


got mine yesterday as well- lovely watch the SKX


----------



## NoTimeToLose

I bought this on a whim. A Chinese automatic, "Winner" brand.

















All my other Chinese cheapies have been quartz. I was interested to check out a mechanical watch for a change.

I'm pleasantly surprised. It has a nice heft to it, and looks pretty good on the wrist (better than my crappy photos might suggest). Not bad at all.

Oh, the price? $16.95 Australian including postage. That's $12.97 US. Amazing.


----------



## maj13

Wanted a 'travel watch' (something interesting but not so rare or expensive that I'd be heartbroken if it got lost or damaged). Looked at Seiko SARG009 and 011 but they've been harder to find recently. Was happy to see Creation Watches get a new supply of SRPB07s, so have one of these on the way. I actually think I like it better than the more expensive SARGs-- that funky "1" font is hard to ignore.


----------



## Spartan247

maj13 said:


> Wanted a 'travel watch' (something interesting but not so rare or expensive that I'd be heartbroken if it got lost or damaged). Looked at Seiko SARG009 and 011 but they've been harder to find recently. Was happy to see Creation Watches get a new supply of SRPB07s, so have one of these on the way. I actually think I like it better than the more expensive SARGs-- that funky "1" font is hard to ignore.


I picked one up a couple weeks ago, great watch for the money.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gisae

In order of which they will probably arrive;









Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro 38mm









Ventus Miro Brass/BWG9









NTH Antilles Black









Aevig Corvid Auto black/steel

Which will mean that a few watches I have now will have to go. :'(
Fortunately, the last one will arrive at the end of the year, so I still have some time with them left.


----------



## Ossamanity

Gisae said:


> In order of which they will probably arrive;
> 
> Which will mean that a few watches I have now will have to go. :'(
> Fortunately, the last one will arrive at the end of the year, so I still have some time with them left.


Oh wow you went all out bro .
Good luck .

.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NapoleonDynamite

Gisae said:


> In order of which they will probably arrive;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro 38mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventus Miro Brass/BWG9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NTH Antilles Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aevig Corvid Auto black/steel
> 
> Which will mean that a few watches I have now will have to go. :'(
> Fortunately, the last one will arrive at the end of the year, so I still have some time with them left.


They are 4 great watches. Congratulations. I was going to only reply initially and say, I was wearing my white CW Trident today and still think it looks terrific, especially in white, But then I took a closer look at your NTH and AEVIG. Very, very nice. I'm going to do some browsing now.


----------



## SteveJ

I have been looking at used Sinn black dialed 104a s on a strap for a while, but this new for 2017 dial option in bright white
really made the overall dial design pop for me. It wasn't really that much more new than the used ones that I've been looking at, in fact I see some still asking more for a used one.
"What the heck? My lifespan isn't that long anyway." 
They start shipping at the end of April.


----------



## Level.5x

Got a camel classic suede watch strap from B and R Bands in route! During their 15% off promotion that ends tonight...great deal from a great strapmaker


----------



## TradeKraft

I've been waiting on some Suppa adapters for my Ecozilla, and just won a bid on this vintage Enicar Star Jewels









IG: Tradekraft


----------



## ChronoTraveler

SteveJ said:


> I have been looking at used Sinn black dialed 104a s on a strap for a while, but this new for 2017 dial option in bright white
> really made the overall dial design pop for me. It wasn't really that much more new than the used ones that I've been looking at, in fact I see some still asking more for a used one.
> "What the heck? My lifespan isn't that long anyway."
> They start shipping at the end of April.





Level.5x said:


> Got a camel classic suede watch strap from B and R Bands in route! During their 15% off promotion that ends tonight...great deal from a great strapmaker


Most beautiful 104 version and awesome strap. These two would pair nicely by the way.


----------



## jcombs1

SteveJ said:


> View attachment 11370274
> 
> 
> I have been looking at used Sinn black dialed 104a s on a strap for a while, but this new for 2017 dial option in bright white
> really made the overall dial design pop for me. It wasn't really that much more new than the used ones that I've been looking at, in fact I see some still asking more for a used one.
> "What the heck? My lifespan isn't that long anyway."
> They start shipping at the end of April.


Where did you buy this? Very nice.


----------



## AlladinSane

I have this "on order" and should have it within the week.


----------



## capitalisttool_mt

Marathon GPM. Think I see the start of a mod project. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveJ

jcombs1 said:


> Where did you buy this? Very nice.


It is very nice imo also.
I bought it through Watch Buys DOT com
Specifically, Sinn 104 I St Sa White on Strap


----------



## borchard929

From a trade with another WUS member. Should be here by Thursday









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## maj13

Felt a little foolish posting to this thread *again *before my last Incoming had even arrived.... until I saw Gisae has me doubled. Hard to tell from the pic, but it's the blue dialed version.



Gisae said:


> In order of which they will probably arrive;
> 
> Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro 38mm
> Ventus Miro Brass/BWG9
> NTH Antilles Black
> Aevig Corvid Auto black/steel
> 
> Which will mean that a few watches I have now will have to go. :'(
> Fortunately, the last one will arrive at the end of the year, so I still have some time with them left.


----------



## mannal

18mm deployment clasp.









For this


----------



## metalgear

i'm on this one too


----------



## sherlockholmes

I was looking for a 42 mm dress watch (if something like that even exists ...), but I saw this and I couldn't resist the offer - clearance sale + coupon code + free shipping -, so I said to myself "oh f#ck it .... this is as dressy as it gets " and I ordered my first micro-brand watch, Lew&Huey Cerberus in white/blue.








(picture from the internet)

Ps.: this is my 2nd watch this year and 11th altogether .... and I don't have 11 arms ... this is pure madness guys, this has to stop!! )


----------



## Barn0081

Arrived yesterday,the last ManchesterWatchWorks Iconik 2 ....

















Lovely piece :-!


----------



## metalgear

now this on the way ...









bought on impulse, never seen a 925/000 silver dial in real life before, hope it looks as good as in the pictures


----------



## Cubex

I think the crown position at 2 should be more comfortable for people who like to wear their watches lower and on right wrist...I am one of them. This definitely gets on my radar.



metalgear said:


> i'm on this one too


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> Thanks to swank and the Heads Up! thread. I was bummed about my last Hamilton order falling through and I had the $ ready to go.
> 
> View attachment 11358786


Like all my Ashford orders, my watch was shipped fast and arrived in good condition. My first impression was "nice watch". I tested the chronograph functions and tossed it on the timegrapher. So far, i'm pretty impressed. For reference, my wrist is 6 3/4.

























It was not secured in the inner-box but the protective plastic was on the front and back









Face up (tested with chronograph on and off)


----------



## mannal

Double


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob

Cubex said:


> I think the crown position at 2 should be more comfortable for people who like to wear their watches lower and on right wrist...I am one of them. This definitely gets on my radar.


Hmm what mode is this?

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unikagen

A Seiko SARB065 Cocktail Time V1, before the well runs dry and they disappear forever.


----------



## Cubex

18mm zulu strap on the way for vintage Omega Geneve


----------



## Gazza74

Just pulled the trigger on these W&W straps.


















One's going to end up on my Sinn 556 Anniversary LE, and the other will more than likely end up on the Certina DS-4 Small Seconds.


----------



## Javam

Brady Blue/light blue sailcloth strap:










Hoping it is going to be a good match for my Okean:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wadewadewade

However many pages ago, I posted about the new strap I'd got for my Vostok and that a deployant clasp was incoming. That arrived and was fitted ages ago, so it's about time for a picture!


----------



## Ossamanity

Won a bid on the bay this past weekend got a good bargain. Just got it. Always a good feeling to come home to a new watch.

No watch roll though. I think I can live with that.


----------



## Gisae

Ossamanity said:


> Oh wow you went all out bro .
> Good luck .
> 
> .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


First 2 are in


----------



## Gisae

Ossamanity said:


> Oh wow you went all out bro .
> Good luck .
> 
> .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


First 2 are in 









The other ones will take months unfortunately :'(


----------



## Ossamanity

Gisae said:


> First 2 are in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other ones will take months unfortunately :'(


Congratulations. Im a big fan of the white Cward. Wear it in good health.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## scalz

Pulled the trigger on a large Maratac Pilot quartz with central seconds and hacking movement feature. Got it for under $150 on a flash sale.


----------



## brokebandit

Similar to the above post, I bought the Maratac Mid Pilot on a flash sale as well, can't wait!!

(Photo from Worn&Wound)


----------



## ZM-73

Arrived. ManchesterWatchWorks' Morgan Chronograph. Well built and looks great.


----------



## briandb

Cheapo casual Timex incoming! $17 from the Bay. Probably going on a navy NATO.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70

I've been kind of ridiculous over the past couple of months. I just finished working in the Middle East and am now relaxing, bumming around Europe before returning to the U.S. in a few weeks.

I ordered two watches while I was still working and had them shipped to the U.S. so I haven't gotten to molest them yet. I grabbed photos from the vendors....I spent money with them so hopefully they won't mind.

Those darn guys and gals in the G-Shock forums convinced me to buy my first digital since Reagan was President. It was $25-30 off and it does some really cool things for the money. I fooled them though because it isn't a G-Shock.









Watchgooroo made me another offer I couldn't refuse.









Finally while in Germany I went to a couple of places to look at used specimens of my grail watch and I found a new one online instead that was less than the nicest used one I looked at. The seller is going to hold on to it until I get back. I am pretty excited to get my hands on it as well.









I've told the Watch Gods that I will sell the other two without opening the boxes to atone but I got the Casio for a song so I might have to offer up one of my used watches instead.


----------



## weklund

*... Everest GMT Pilot ...

*


----------



## scalz

A Citizen Military AW1410-16X Green Analog Eco-Drive Men's Watch. Got it with coupon from Pricefalls.com for $71.99.
First green faced watch.


----------



## craigmorin4555

Finally got a tracking number from Clemens should be here by Thursday









Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x

New strap from Bas & Lokes is on order!


----------



## mannal

I have not received official notice that its in the mail but, I have this on order from Ashford.

Another deal from the Heads Up! thread


----------



## tygrysastyl

Hi all,

Felt like adding some texture and colour to my strap collection. Here are two 22mm coming up this week:

















Thanks for watching.


----------



## nachodaddy

This arrives today:


----------



## brokebandit

With my recent obsession with pilots watches, I've ordered the CW C8 Flyer Automatic using their 50% off sale. It'll be either this one or the Maratac that stays.


----------



## watchconnoisseur89

Cool


----------



## GuessWho

Here comes a big one, my first Swiss made automatic





















Hamilton Navy Pioneer


----------



## Stayclassycliff

That's the same version I was looking at, although I have their C7 Rapide quartz chrono, and it's making me think maybe save some cash and get the quartz model.



brokebandit said:


> With my recent obsession with pilots watches, I've ordered the CW C8 Flyer Automatic using their 50% off sale. It'll be either this one or the Maratac that stays.
> 
> View attachment 11468738


----------



## Stayclassycliff

I'm usually pretty opposed to Hamilton designs but that is gorgeous.



GuessWho said:


> Here comes a big one, my first Swiss made automatic
> View attachment 11469146
> 
> View attachment 11469154
> 
> View attachment 11469162
> 
> Hamilton Navy Pioneer


----------



## Stayclassycliff

Ummm, I'm going to say it will be a perfect fit.



Javam said:


> Brady Blue/light blue sailcloth strap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping it is going to be a good match for my Okean:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman

Seiko King Quartz 1976


----------



## merl

This discontinued one came


----------



## DMCBanshee

Fresh from the mailbox, love this Trimix


----------



## Ke0bfy

just ordered this ......








what do you all think ....$109.00 from jomashop
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...IwMvQ035oMgzCzdCg&sig2=oKBH1COj3tV60klMabDG3Q


----------



## Time In

Bronze Borealis Batial....been searching this out for a while...  0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000






..........






..........


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob

Just delivered. Had the strap ready to go.









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> I have not received official notice that its in the mail but, I have this on order from Ashford.
> 
> Another deal from the Heads Up! thread
> 
> View attachment 11461794


Like my previous three Ashford purchases, I got what I expected. It's running around +5, per Mr. Time-Grapher, and looks great. I'll let it sit till tomorrow and check it again.

Edit: Added more pictures.


----------



## nonyap

Came about a week ago, first automatic. Solid and very accurate so far, only plus a few seconds a day.


----------



## Watch your wristwatch

I've been wanting an automatic Laco forever, getting it tomorrow!!! Citizen Movement. I head on vacation next week to the Bahamas, it will be dubbed as my "casual vacation watch".








Pics taken from the interwebs

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ToneLoke09

Received yesterday this elegant EDOX Les Bémonts 72012 3 AIN. Just sized it this morning. Was looking for a square face when this popped up on the heads up thread. @ $237, I consider this quite the impulse but I'm very happy with it. Times in between +5 to +12 sec/day on the ace timer depending on position. The bracelet is very comfortable as wel, and I usually avoid bracelets. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk

Brown Ventus Mori.









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Chirv

Traded this








For this









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1

Chirv said:


> Traded this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Think you did good on that trade.


----------



## Chirv

jcombs1 said:


> Think you did good on that trade.


The exact configuration I wanted and got some cash out of it too! Coming from Serbia so might be a while... Going to Costa Rica for my academy orchestra's music tour at the end of the month so here's hoping it I get to wear it in the warm caribbean waters

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ke0bfy

Just arrived today.....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## hikeNbike

I took advantage of the 10% off Easter sale, and have this on the way.










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan247

Incoming, but it will probably be a few weeks before it arrives. 








Pics borrowed from the web. I'll put them back, I promise.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pauper

These Hadley Romas just came in today. Bought them $5 less than a genuine croc hand made by a new small local start-up and felt a bit hmm about my decision. But when it came in, I was elated. These were really really nice. I might get the genuine croc another time, just to support local small start-ups. In the meantime..


----------



## Braad

I have got one of these ordered. Hopefully not too long until it reaches my door. Super excited!
Photos courtesy of thetimebum.com and SKrishnan


----------



## mealsowan2

ToneLoke09 said:


> Received yesterday this elegant EDOX Les Bémonts 72012 3 AIN. Just sized it this morning. Was looking for a square face when this popped up on the heads up thread. @ $237, I consider this quite the impulse but I'm very happy with it. Times in between +5 to +12 sec/day on the ace timer depending on position. The bracelet is very comfortable as wel, and I usually avoid bracelets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. Unbelievable. I mean, I've seen one or two pics of EDOX watches but never did check out how much they cost. If you did not mention the price, I would guess it cost up to ten times more. Congrats on the piece. It's really a piece worth having IMO.

Sent from my X9076 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prado

Got it today:


----------



## Rocat

Seems Borealis has 20mm Rubber dive straps now. So I ordered an Orange one in 20mm.


----------



## BStu185

Prado said:


> Got it today:
> 
> View attachment 11549746
> 
> 
> View attachment 11549730
> 
> 
> View attachment 11549738


Pretty cool! I'd grab one but 51mm would look YUGE on me.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash

Just won this little quartz beater on eBay. Sapphire crystal? We'll see about that.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity

Saw a good price Pulled trigger . Late last night









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut

BStu185 said:


> Pretty cool! I'd grab one but 51mm would look YUGE on me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


51mm is huge on anybody's wrist. 
If you like it, go with it.!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock

May I ask what the price was? I'm in the market for something like that myself.



Ossamanity said:


> Saw a good price Pulled trigger . Late last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> May I ask what the price was? I'm in the market for something like that myself.


Skywatches had it the cheapest $133 plus $5 if you want to ship it with the box.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock

Nice! I'm leaning towards this, $145 from Jomashop.



Ossamanity said:


> Skywatches had it the cheapest $133 plus $5 if you want to ship it with the box.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock

If you have a choice I would recommend the Pacific side of Costa Rica. Caribbean as you get to Honduras and Mexico

Edit: That was meant to include a quote from the user who said they were hoping to get their watch in time for the Caribbean coast of Costa Rica.


----------



## m235i

Ossamanity said:


> Saw a good price Pulled trigger . Late last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Great watch. I have it and love it









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justin86

OMG... I have a problem...


----------



## jetcash

m235i said:


> Great watch. I have it and love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I want that, but am afraid it will look like a frying pan on my tiny wrist.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela




----------



## Chirv

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> If you have a choice I would recommend the Pacific side of Costa Rica. Caribbean as you get to Honduras and Mexico
> 
> Edit: That was meant to include a quote from the user who said they were hoping to get their watch in time for the Caribbean coast of Costa Rica.


Yep that was me. Typed that late at night, honestly had no clue at the time where we are headed, although last night we had an itinerary meeting. We're not even going to the beach, hitting up the hot springs and mountains instead. You can't always get what you want....

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock

Sounds like maybe La Fortuna and Monteverde. Monteverde is awesome and while I haven't been to La Fortuna I heard a lot of great stuff. Enjoy!



Chirv said:


> Yep that was me. Typed that late at night, honestly had no clue at the time where we are headed, although last night we had an itinerary meeting. We're not even going to the beach, hitting up the hot springs and mountains instead. You can't always get what you want....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## wadewadewade

Oh look, I accidentally bought another Russian watch from eBay.


----------



## Javam

43mm Tisell type B just arrived.


























I am liking it so far. I was worried it would be too large but it doesn't overhang on my (flat) 6.5" wrist and quality is surprisingly good for the price.

In a moment of eBay madness I also bought a used Laco Aachen yesterday so I will see how they compare and decide which to keep.

For info, It took 17 days to get to the U.K. and through customs and was subject to a £15 import tax charge.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hikeNbike

Digging the new arrival.










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## LA5W

Waiting on this SKX BB Homage mod to come early next week.


----------



## Cubex

Custom made strap on the way for Link Calibre 5


----------



## Wutch

Waiting on one of these guys (and a strap) - should arrive on Monday.


----------



## ConfusedOne

This box just came in


----------



## JimWharton

New (to me) Nighthawk. I've always love/hated the busy dials on these watches, but when I saw how this model handled the 24-hour time I suddenly felt like I NEEDED a watch for traveling. Six days later...



















Also bought a golden brown Hirsch Liberty to go with it. We'll see how that looks when I get home. Felt really good about the price I paid ($160 shipped). The watch is pristine but for some case back scratches from the bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joesailor

This Seiko 5 SRP481K1. Been waiting since 4-4. Date window ends next week. Coming from Singapore and starting to get a little antsy.


----------



## DC guy

Bday gift for the Mrs.... she finally expressed an interest in a watch








It's quartz, of course, but it hits all of the markers dead on. Still, I can't understand why it cost more than some of my fine automatics... marketing I guess...


----------



## eljay

ConfusedOne said:


> This box just came in
> 
> View attachment 11580458


I also received one of those


----------



## Level.5x

I made an impulsive decision this afternoon to buy this Oris Sixty Five 42mm blue dial. Of all the watches I've purchased, I don't think I've ever gone from "That would be a cool watch to buy" to "Holy crap, I just bought this watch" faster than I did here with this Oris. Of course, I've known about the very popular Sixty Five series for maybe a year, but honestly never really considered owning one until last week.

And when I saw Gemnation just started an Oris sales event and is selling these for $1,150, I felt extremely obligated to BUY NOW!! So I did...









I feel fairly confident I'll love this watch in person but if I don't, I should easily be able to re-sell it for what I paid. A win-win...I hope!

I've also never purchased from Gemnation and am a little worried about getting an "oops, we ran out of stock and need to cancel your order" or a returned/beat-up watch that I'll need to send back to them anyways. But then again, I haven't heard TOO many horror stories about Gemnation so I'm optimistically hoping for the best.


----------



## LutFi

Always love the pilot dial watch, wonder if there is the white version. 
Luckily this last one on sale, simply bought it right away. 







curren 8210

Need cheap watch with compass feature, also have great fun experience with the brand, so bid it and just win just now.







skmei 1232

:-d .....to full filled my watch buy list.


----------



## ConfusedOne

Here is a picture of what was in the box.


----------



## mr mash

And in my box ......














Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan247

I had some eBay bucks to use so I picked this up this Timex Waterbury while I wait for my Certina to arrive.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74

Got these in route


----------



## w4tchnut

Wutch said:


> Waiting on one of these guys (and a strap) - should arrive on Monday.


Nice, I have the cream colored dial. 
What kind of strap are you getting?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wutch

w4tchnut said:


> Nice, I have the cream colored dial.
> What kind of strap are you getting?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A just a black leather one from watchgecko - https://www.watchgecko.com/jonathan-gp-298-pro.php. Haven't ordered from them before, but if I like it, I might get a brown leather one, too - some of the handmade ones look like they'd work really nicely, too.


----------



## City74

Had Patrick @ Clover straps make me a distressed brown leather strap with black stitching for my Sinn 104. Here's what he came up with....


----------



## DC guy

Literally gave myself a blister prying off the shoulderless springbars from my SKXA35 yesterday. Ordered these immediately afterwards.


----------



## jetcash

DC guy said:


> Literally gave myself a blister prying off the shoulderless springbars from my SKXA35 yesterday. Ordered these immediately afterwards.


Did you end up snipping them? I've lost my temper on some before and broke out the directional cutters, laughing like Dr Frankenstein.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Obsessive

Even though after my last purchase I was satisfied with my collection I've still been after a mid sized diver.

I'm slowly rebuilding the collection with smaller watches that suit my 6.5" wrist better than the beasts I've rocked in the past.

I'll sell my Orient Mako if this is as good as I've always hoped it'll be.

Seiko SKX013.

Pic off tinternet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TOODVS4NE1

Hopefully shipping this week from Joma (borrowed pic from web).









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Javam

Two more straps today.










The Hirsch Freestyle is for my Okean. The Brady Sailcloth that arrived a couple of weeks back was not as good a match as I would have liked so trying the freestyle.

The bracelet is for either an inbound new arrival (and it will stay shiny) or an existing box resident and I will brush it to match.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kluver

Srpb09k1 on the way from Singapore! Been oogling over it for awhile, and realized it's getting a lot harder to find for a decent price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REDHELLOMOTO

Jove said:


> This is waiting at the Post Office for me.
> 
> Seiko SCEB009 Bullhead Chronograph
> View attachment 2085674


Wer did u find that, if been looking for one past few weeks

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## wr5757

Hager Aquamariner in the mail, however it is a graduation present (from my wife) and was told I can't open or see it till graduation day (May 28).


----------



## Argali

A Planet Ocean Bezel for my MDV106.


----------



## mr mash

Argali said:


> A Planet Ocean Bezel for my MDV106.


Can i ask where you bought from please
Interested in trying this mod myself

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo

I promised myself not -again- to give quartz another go but this thing looked too good, so I ordered one. The case looks like a piece of art. Very likely it will end up in the sales forum at some point though since I have a very difficult time bonding with these quartz chronographs (just like my Vratislavias, Dan henry, moto koure and other quartzes i have owned)...


----------



## Illionaire

Got lucky and copped this one from ebay  so happy









Sent from my E6633 using Tapatalk


----------



## Javam

I have not bought a vintage watch in quite a while, but saw this Poljot on eBay for £15 and decided to grab it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steve399

just snagged this 31 yr old time capsule from the depths of the 'bay She's minty.


----------



## 5 dollar Rolex

Dear fellow watch fanatics, 

The following fine timepieces are on the way. I just couldn't resist the Megir chronograph.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock

I decided recently that now that I'm a little bit more financially stable than when I was a student, I wouldn't mind dipping into watches again. Did a fair amount of research, and really ended up liking the Glycine F104. It was $375 from Jomashop but $600 from WatchGooroo. I messaged Gooroo asking about a price match, but they were closed for the Passover. I got restless waiting, so I went ahead and bought from Joma on April 11th. On April 23 I got an offer from Gooroo that was comparable to Joma's price, and had two days to decide whether to take it. I called up Joma yesterday and they said my order was in the warehouse and would ship between April 27 and May 1. I told them that I would like to cancel the order, and went straight to ebay and accepted Gooroo's offer. They had it at the UPS distribution centre by the end of the day! I paid a tiny bit more, but the peace of mind from an AD was worth it. I'm thinking of putting it on a tan or brown crocodile band.








I then went through a bit of the Ali Express thread, and there were a few comments praising the Sinobi Diver for its relatively high build quality to price ratio. Picked up a Coke Diver, it'll be here in a few weeks. At $20 it'll be my work watch that can get scratched up without worry.








After that I decided that I should get a better idea what sizes, style, and colors do and do not work for me, so I picked up seven more watches from Ali, all priced from $1-4 and with free shipping. Some, like the galaxy one, are fairly ridiculous. I'm also pretty sure the gold one is women's.












































So that's the story of how I've got nine watches in the mail! I'm still looking for one more. It will be my go to watch for any time I'm not at work and don't feel like risking damaging the Glycine. I am looking to keep it under $100, and haven't decided if I'll go mechanical or quartz. For versatility it must be a bracelet, I'm currently debating jumping on the pre-order for the new Aragon Diver, $90 with the $10 off coupon.

That will be essentially my whole collection, as my older watches were all of dubious quality and are fairly worn. The only one that's still usable is my Mr. Jones Ambassador #25/100, and that's because it's too small for my 8" wrist so I barely wore it.

Sorry for the novel of a post, at least there were pictures to break it up!;-)


----------



## NapoleonDynamite

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> I decided recently that now that I'm a little bit more financially stable than when I was a student, I wouldn't mind dipping into watches again. Did a fair amount of research, and really ended up liking the Glycine F104. It was $375 from Jomashop but $600 from WatchGooroo. I messaged Gooroo asking about a price match, but they were closed for the Passover. I got restless waiting, so I went ahead and bought from Joma on April 11th. On April 23 I got an offer from Gooroo that was comparable to Joma's price, and had two days to decide whether to take it. I called up Joma yesterday and they said my order was in the warehouse and would ship between April 27 and May 1. I told them that I would like to cancel the order, and went straight to ebay and accepted Gooroo's offer. They had it at the UPS distribution centre by the end of the day! I paid a tiny bit more, but the peace of mind from an AD was worth it. I'm thinking of putting it on a tan or brown crocodile band.
> View attachment 11628714
> 
> 
> I then went through a bit of the Ali Express thread, and there were a few comments praising the Sinobi Diver for its relatively high build quality to price ratio. Picked up a Coke Diver, it'll be here in a few weeks. At $20 it'll be my work watch that can get scratched up without worry.
> View attachment 11628746
> 
> 
> After that I decided that I should get a better idea what sizes, style, and colors do and do not work for me, so I picked up seven more watches from Ali, all priced from $1-4 and with free shipping. Some, like the galaxy one, are fairly ridiculous. I'm also pretty sure the gold one is women's.
> View attachment 11629242
> View attachment 11629250
> View attachment 11629266
> View attachment 11629274
> View attachment 11629282
> View attachment 11628794
> View attachment 11628778
> 
> 
> So that's the story of how I've got nine watches in the mail! I'm still looking for one more. It will be my go to watch for any time I'm not at work and don't feel like risking damaging the Glycine. I am looking to keep it under $100, and haven't decided if I'll go mechanical or quartz. For versatility it must be a bracelet, I'm currently debating jumping on the pre-order for the new Aragon Diver, $90 with the $10 off coupon.
> 
> That will be essentially my whole collection, as my older watches were all of dubious quality and are fairly worn. The only one that's still usable is my Mr. Jones Ambassador #25/100, and that's because it's too small for my 8" wrist so I barely wore it.
> 
> Sorry for the novel of a post, at least there were pictures to break it up!;-)


Holy sh*t. Well done.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## CTSteve

Waiting for this to be delivered today.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Slant

Oh my, this one is beautiful! Is the beads of rice bracelet stock?


----------



## CTSteve

Slant said:


> Oh my, this one is beautiful! Is the beads of rice bracelet stock?


It is 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock

Thanks!! I think it's a pretty good starter pack! On a whim yesterday I threw up a post on a fashion BST thread on Reddit that I was looking to trade my brand new untailored Canali suit for a luxury watch of comparable value. No bites yet, but I remain optimistic!



NapoleonDynamite said:


> Holy sh*t. Well done.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carlito149




----------



## ChronoTraveler

Finally got the GLC straps I posted about some weeks ago. Quite happy with the product. Great finish, perfect size, very comfortable and, the best part, affordable.

Some poor pictures:


----------



## Prado

This one arrived just now.









It seems to be a quality watch, but time will tell...


----------



## mannal

Another Lake House Leathers strap on order. Asked them to make this one a bit shorter.


----------



## jcombs1

mannal said:


> Another Lake House Leathers strap on order. Asked them to make this one a bit shorter.
> 
> View attachment 11637602


Those look nice, I'm gonna try one in brown. Thanks.


----------



## jcombs1

TSAR on the way from Canadia. Hope I like it, afraid it might be too thick and bulky. 
[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-46D2-8A43-BA30B0B3DF2A_zpsorswfgda.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## Ossamanity

Just got this in mail. 
Was worried about the size being to big for me but I think it looks fine .

Immediately sized the bracelet but due to curved lugs and cheap tool it was a challenge and I ended up scratching the lugs being frustrated and using too much force 









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 dollar Rolex

And yet another beautiful Megir!



Prado said:


> This one arrived just now.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11636458&d=1493233831"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> It seems to be a quality watch, but time will tell...
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11636474&d=1493233881"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11636522&d=1493233929"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


----------



## jetcash

Ossamanity said:


> Just got this in mail.
> Was worried about the size being to big for me but I think it looks fine .
> 
> Immediately sized the bracelet but due to curved lugs and cheap tool it was a challenge and I ended up scratching the lugs being frustrated and using too much force
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


I'm still on the fence. I should just buy the damn thing and see if it fits me.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## DC guy

ninzeo said:


> I promised myself not -again- to give quartz another go but this thing looked too good, so I ordered one. The case looks like a piece of art. Very likely it will end up in the sales forum at some point though since I have a very difficult time bonding with these quartz chronographs (just like my Vratislavias, Dan henry, moto koure and other quartzes i have owned)...


I handled one a couple days ago... SWEET. The 1/5 second chrono sweep of the IsaSwiss movement seems almost indistinguishable from an auto. You do get the ticking on the subdial, but at least this has running seconds vs the useless 24 hour subdial on the VK64 mecaquartz.

I would have ordered one immediately, but the 48.5mm L2L overhung my itty bitty wrist. :-(


----------



## crash525

Got this in yesterday!









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Javam

Big day for arrivals today.

These are for my son and are risk free:










This little selection I should probably refer to as 'grounds for divorce - exhibit B' (don't ask what exhibit A is):










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity

jetcash said:


> I'm still on the fence. I should just buy the damn thing and see if it fits me.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Yea I was too for about two months, but I liked the look of this watch so much that I was willing to risk it. And I really like it in person too. It has a great presence on the wrist and is a fun watch. Plus 4r36 for this price is a steal too.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## City74

This arrived today


----------



## City74

I got mine in the mail today. Same issue with me, it's too big and it wears HUGE. It's a very thick watch and just didn't work but a great look.



DC guy said:


> I handled one a couple days ago... SWEET. The 1/5 second chrono sweep of the IsaSwiss movement seems almost indistinguishable from an auto. You do get the ticking on the subdial, but at least this has running seconds vs the useless 24 hour subdial on the VK64 mecaquartz.
> 
> I would have ordered one immediately, but the 48.5mm L2L overhung my itty bitty wrist. :-(


----------



## Level.5x

Level.5x said:


> I made an impulsive decision this afternoon to buy this Oris Sixty Five 42mm blue dial.
> 
> And when I saw Gemnation just started an Oris sales event and is selling these for $1,150, I felt extremely obligated to BUY NOW!! So I did...
> View attachment 11586210


My Oris Sixty Five arrived and it's got a great vibe to it! So much vintage elements in one watch. The bezel was a really nice touch...it is truly vintage sized and styled. The riveted bracelet, the lightly patina'd lume, and the tall domed crystal looks more like acrylic than actually being sapphire. The lugs are a little long but the way the endlinks are shorter than the lugs, this allows the bracelet to angle downwards and wrap around the wrist sooner.

Overall, it feels like a well executed watch for just over $1K. I was a little more impressed with my Ball Fireman Racer at a very similar price point but this Oris has so much charm and unique styling, that it still feels like a keeper....for now at least!

























UPDATE: Being a strap fiend, I decided to try it on my Horween Derby strap and it's a match made in heaven!!


----------



## Javam

£8 strap for my £15 Poljot:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74

This just got here today....bought it new off a fellow WUS in the sales forum. I will say, if anyone has a chance to pick up this watch it's so worth a look. The vintage vibe and color scheme in person is AWESOME!!!


----------



## Brekel

Just ordered this beauty. Hopefully it will arrive next week.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## uyebsk

City74 said:


> This just got here today....bought it new off a fellow WUS in the sales forum. I will say, if anyone has a chance to pick up this watch it's so worth a look. The vintage vibe and color scheme in person is AWESOME!!!


I was contemplating a similar model on watchrecon but hesitated due to some negative feed backs on the 2nd Gen. crown design.


----------



## 5 dollar Rolex

I ordered this just now after stumbling upon it by accident on ebay. Of the many watches I have, this will be the only one that is purely digital. 

I enjoy scouring sites for neat watches and collecting them, as I've done for over a year now. I hope the toughness, comfort, and utility of this digital newcomer doesn't fizzle my newish fascination with watches.


----------



## mr mash

Ordered this yesterday.. had the blue v4. Which I traded for a flightmaster,. Which I found hard to read due to the busy dial.
So sold flightmaster on eBay
And bought an alpinist. Which was running 25 minutes fast so sent back for a refund
Decided that I have been missing the bambino

So back to the Orient it is  








Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## City74

These showed up today.....First another of the VC chronos, this time the black. I tell ya I am really liking these. I wore the Youngtimer version today and it's very comfy. Can't wait to try this black dial out









Next up my Clover strap I got for the Sinn 104 arrived. I slapped it on a Seiko just to see how it looked. It's a really soft leather and has an awesome look I think


----------



## CTSteve

City74 said:


> These showed up today.....First another of the VC chronos, this time the black. I tell ya I am really liking these. I wore the Youngtimer version today and it's very comfy. Can't wait to try this black dial out
> 
> View attachment 11668786
> 
> 
> Next up my Clover strap I got for the Sinn 104 arrived. I slapped it on a Seiko just to see how it looked. It's a really soft leather and has an awesome look I think
> 
> View attachment 11668818


Nice! How big is that VC?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jabrnet

Wasn't in the mail but a guy emailed me in response to a wanted ad on local for sale site and sold me this near mint SKX009K for $119US. It has an aftermarket silicone strap but I figured it was worth it. 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## City74

42mm



CTSteve said:


> Nice! How big is that VC?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash

My $2 clear sport watch is the most uncomfortable thing ever, so I ordered this. 
I also got these jute puffs for my watch box. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

I just ordered the Seiko SNE439, Solar Pepsi, off eBay to compare it against my SKX-009. I like the looks of the 009 but I am getting fed up with always having to set the time and date on my auto's when I wear them.

Then I flip over to Amazon "Just to check on my watch list" and a Timex T5K195 I had on the list was $23 and change with free shipping. So of course I had to order it as well. Two watches in one day. Seems I'm back to my old ways of buying watches all the time. Good thing these watches will arrive right before my 48th B-day in a few days.

Image is courtesy of RedDeer watches.









Courtesy of Timex


----------



## capitalisttool_mt

Picture borrowed from sellers post.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal

I just received a *Guanqin GJ16033 -* 38.5mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, display back, Dixmont DG2803 hacking/handwinding day/date movement, 19mm stainless bracelet with butterfly clasp.


----------



## w4tchnut

Been on a hunt for another Ana-dig lately. Ashford had the Hamilton below on clearance and an extra 20% off coupon, so that got me interested. 
Then I found out that the perpetual calendar function displays the week number in addition to the typical info, and that made the sale. 
It's a good looking devil too. 
(Pic from google)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luckydawg003

Just ordered the swatch uncle charly skeleton. Wanted a skeleton watch for awhile now and decided to pull the trigger. $135 on eBay.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash

Rocat said:


> Image is courtesy of RedDeer watches.


Think you could post the lug to lug when you get the Sne439? Is a beaut!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Argali

As of 5 minutes ago, an Armida A2 in black.


----------



## bjjohn12

Okay I am really new at this forum, but is there a spot to go to keep track of the sick deals everyone seems to be finding??


----------



## jcombs1

bjjohn12 said:


> Okay I am really new at this forum, but is there a spot to go to keep track of the sick deals everyone seems to be finding??


This is the place to see what everyone bought once they found the sick deals. All of the sick deals are to be found in the "Heads up I saw a bargain" thread. Heads up, protect your wallet...


----------



## mannal

bjjohn12 said:


> Okay I am really new at this forum, but is there a spot to go to keep track of the sick deals everyone seems to be finding??


Welcome to the forum. Don't thank me for the following link. I'm not sure I'm doing you a favor:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...e-list-place-thread-6-2017-a-3893898-712.html

Good luck!


----------



## bjjohn12

I will thank you anyways as I am on the hunt right now!


----------



## yankeexpress

The Indiglo version of the Yacht Race timer and a mess of $2 clear acrylic watch holders off eBay.


----------



## yankeexpress

The Indiglo version of the Yacht Race timer


----------



## jcombs1

It arrived today. It's thick and bulky but not too bad. Pretty wearable actually, the concern over this watch's size is a little over blown IMO. 
[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-46AA-9BC5-24BC9E76637A_zps7hrqmocb.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## James Haury

I recieved the 4 perlon straps today.I have had the DJ and Submariner homage for quite some time. (yes, i know the






garage is messy.)






Each cost 5 dollars and 16 cents. The straps are 20mm wide and fit my 7 inch wrist with very litle length left over.The buckles and straps are both 1 mm thick.They were sourced from a vendor on ALI EX.


----------



## brokebandit

Had one of these about a year ago, and after selling, I could not resist to buy another!


----------



## Ottski44

brokebandit said:


> Had one of these about a year ago, and after selling, I could not resist to buy another!
> 
> View attachment 11691882


Great piece! Where did you source it from if you don't mind?


----------



## Spartan247

I couldn't pass up the deal on Massdrop for the Orient Star Classic. I'd been looking at it for a while and just couldn't resist any longer. It's a replacement for my Bambino. While I still like the Bambino I have to concede its maybe a bit big for a dress watch and those 21mm lugs severely limit strap options.


----------



## brokebandit

Ottski44 said:


> Great piece! Where did you source it from if you don't mind?


eBay!


----------



## capitalisttool_mt

capitalisttool_mt said:


> Picture borrowed from sellers post.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mailman brought me a present










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluemoon61

This arrived for me today. Thanks to those who posted the heads up last week. First impressions are high!









Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Art Campbell

Thank you watchuseek for opening my eyes. My last watch died and as I was researching a replacement my attitude towards watches shifted. So I have ordered two replacements and hope I can convince my better (smarter, more beautiful but sometimes uninformed half) that I neeeed more.


----------



## Cubex

I received this in the mail yesterday. I like the little Clover details in the packaging.


----------



## bigbenchicago

Because I can't seem to resist the siren song of cheap watches on eBay I bought a Gruen Swiss moon phase watch. OK. Fine. After the eye roll from my wife ("another watch?") I realized I don't know how to set this watch. It has date, day of week and moon phase. There is only one stop on the crown, however, but there are two buttons that can be depressed. Unfortunately, I have no idea what these buttons do or how they operate. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## bigbenchicago

1962 Bulova. Mechanical. Can't resist.


----------



## CTSteve

bigbenchicago said:


> Because I can't seem to resist the siren song of cheap watches on eBay I bought a Gruen Swiss moon phase watch. OK. Fine. After the eye roll from my wife ("another watch?") I realized I don't know how to set this watch. It has date, day of week and moon phase. There is only one stop on the crown, however, but there are two buttons that can be depressed. Unfortunately, I have no idea what these buttons do or how they operate. Any help is appreciated.


Push them and find out. I have a Junghans Calender which operates the moon phase by depressing a button.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbenchicago

Try again. '62 Bulova mechanical.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Just got this Helberg CH8, really love the Dome


----------



## ftrez

Pic borrowed for the web:


----------



## Dufresne

Just ordered one of these:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ciko91

I got this today.


----------



## Ossamanity

First time everything.
First bradys strap
First Lew&huey
First Borealis strap
First Victorinox.

Psyched!!









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo

Just in...Need to return one of the three though...


----------



## w4tchnut

Dufresne said:


> Just ordered one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!
Details pls, diameter, price, where to get one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxmoro

ninzeo said:


> Just in...Need to return one of the three though...


They are from the kickstarter or the store on the website? How is the quality?


----------



## HoustonReal

bigbenchicago said:


> Because I can't seem to resist the siren song of cheap watches on eBay I bought a Gruen Swiss moon phase watch. OK. Fine. After the eye roll from my wife ("another watch?") I realized I don't know how to set this watch. It has date, day of week and moon phase. There is only one stop on the crown, however, but there are two buttons that can be depressed. Unfortunately, I have no idea what these buttons do or how they operate. Any help is appreciated.


The two recessed buttons will advance two of the dials, one step for each press. If you have a round wood toothpick, that's the best tool to avoid marring the finish. You can also use a ballpoint pen, with a sheet of paper in between the button and the pen tip. Not being able to see the face, I wouldn't know what dials are affected.

The moon phase may actually just be a 24-hour dial, with night and day roughly based on the hour. Basically, light from 6am to 6pm, and dark w/moon from 6pm to 6am. If that's the case, it will set itself with the time, and the date and day of week dials will be set with the recessed buttons. This is a very common configuration for Chinese multi-function watches. An actual moonphase complication is quite elaborate, and hard to set correctly, because it operates on a 28 day cycle.

BTW - Many manufacturers want you to *ONLY set those buttons with the time set to 5:30 or 6:30*. Basically, they are afraid of damaging the movement if the Day and Date are in the process of resetting (turning over) late at night (12am-3am). There is a possibility of screwing up the alignment of the Day and Date pointers if you try to use the buttons during that transition.


----------



## Cubex

I second HoustonReal. My Oris Moonphase requires to be set at 6 o'clock and crown pulled once to set the day and date. However, the 24hour hand can be moved at any time without pulling the crown. Try various combinations and see what works.



HoustonReal said:


> The two recessed buttons will advance two of the dials, one step for each press. If you have a round wood toothpick, that's the best tool to avoid marring the finish. You can also use a ballpoint pen, with a sheet of paper in between the button and the pen tip. Not being able to see the face, I wouldn't know what dials are affected.
> 
> The moon phase may actually just be a 24-hour dial, with night and day roughly based on the hour. Basically, light from 6am to 6pm, and dark w/moon from 6pm to 6am. If that's the case, it will set itself with the time, and the date and day of week dials will be set with the recessed buttons. This is a very common configuration for Chinese multi-function watches. An actual moonphase complication is quite elaborate, and hard to set correctly, because it operates on a 28 day cycle.
> 
> BTW - Many manufacturers want you to *ONLY set those buttons with the time set to 5:30 or 6:30*. Basically, they are afraid of damaging the movement if the Day and Date are in the process of resetting (turning over) late at night (12am-3am). There is a possibility of screwing up the alignment of the Day and Date pointers if you try to use the buttons during that transition.


----------



## w4tchnut

Woohoo, just came in!
3 day shipping from Ashford, not bad. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Freshly arrived, Hager Commando


----------



## kpjimmy

bigbenchicago said:


> Because I can't seem to resist the siren song of cheap watches on eBay I bought a Gruen Swiss moon phase watch. OK. Fine. After the eye roll from my wife ("another watch?") I realized I don't know how to set this watch. It has date, day of week and moon phase. There is only one stop on the crown, however, but there are two buttons that can be depressed. Unfortunately, I have no idea what these buttons do or how they operate. Any help is appreciated.


My Melbourne Portsea calendar has a similar button. For the portsea, the button is used to set the month complication. Use a ball point pen to push it.


----------



## kpjimmy

Preordered the Lew and Huey Limited Edition Phantom II (Ghost Rider) in DLC (couldn't resist domeness and sammwich dials) and just discovered the Manchester Watch Morgan Monaco model, which is also a limited release. Man my wallet is crying!! But Time Bum's code helped a bit to ease the purchase lol.

Ghost Rider flying in this Summer....










Here's the MWW Morgan Monaco that is incoming! Pic from time bum


----------



## 5 dollar Rolex

These two just arrived... I'm pretty happy with them both. Comfy!














I don't like enough watches to not buy one that I do like


----------



## epikoh

(Im)Patiently waiting for my Oris Small Seconds and Magrette Professional Pacific.


----------



## Jeffie007

Just came. Waited almost 2 years to get it. Not really affordable.


----------



## Spartan247

It's been a busy couple of days.

First I ordered an Orient Star Classic from Massdrop. 









Next I had to get some straps for the OSC. Hirsch to be exact...









Then last night I got a deposit of points from my work's rewards program, which we can use to buy among other things...watches. After browsing for a while I decided to take a chance on this Citizen Eco-Drive AO9000-06B. I like the blued hands and day/date subdials but I'm a little worried it will wear too big at 42mm. I'll find out soon enough. I mean, its free so if I don't like it I can always flip it and put the funds towards something else. The last watch I got from my rewards points was my Citizen Nighthawk and that's worked out beautifully.









Then today I started browsing the Dagaz website. Bad idea. I suddenly had the urge to mod a Seiko. I contacted NEWW and have ordered a Snowflake dial and hands that are going into a Seiko 5 SNKK87.









Unfortunately, while browsing for a Seiko 5 to mod I also fell for another one, SNKL07. I couldn't resist the sunburst blue dial. Other than the bracelet coming off it will stay in its original form. 









That's 4 watches in 2 days. Plus add on my Certina DS2 Precidrive that's on back order w Jomashop and it's a total of 5 on the way. After I sell my Bambino to make room for the OSC these additions will fill the remaining spots I have left in my boxes plus the 2 I have in my dual winder. It's one in one out from here.


----------



## catsteeth

I've been thinking about buying this since I first saw it, when he brought out that series of four watches. After what sticky said, about them being withdrawn soon, as he's got an updated model. I thought I'd buy one. If I don't like it, I can always sell it on.







Dan Henry 1970.


----------



## azsuprasm

catsteeth said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11711666&d=1493874257"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> Dan Henry 1970.


Now if his 1970 had the internal 12-hr bezel (or if the 1963 had a date), I'd surely either have one or have one on the way.


----------



## Art Campbell

My new children arrived. The time on the mil is wrong because it came completely uncharged. Really happy.


----------



## Javam

This:










Another piece of extremely affordable cool from Casio (in my opinion at least, but then I am a child of the 70s)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briandb

I have a 38 mm Hamilton Khaki Field quartz on the way. $125 on ebay










Went the quartz route because i have a very active job (busted my previous SKX at work) and want to be able to wear the Hamilton without fear of busting a spring. Plan to put it on leather. Oh, and I saved enough on that decision to justify my first G Shock!

$32 on ebay










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDoc1973

After a month of thinking about it, I finally grabbed the ice monster before they too quadrupled in price.


----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton Pan-Europ incoming. Have coveted this watch for quite some time. Was going to wait longer but, with the AUD heading down decided to pull the trigger. Got this one from Amazon Germany.


----------



## GB.JG

Got a 1963ed and ordered a brown ostrich from Colareb for it.









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash

Newspaper gray 3 ring Zulu came from Amazon overseas today! 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## oscan

YES! I used to have this watch and have been contemplating getting it again.



Javam said:


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another piece of extremely affordable cool from Casio (in my opinion at least, but then I am a child of the 70s)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oscan

I backed this kickstarter this week and am pretty excited about the piece. I dithered on the date window and font but ultimately decided it was something I wanted in the collection.


----------



## jetcash

Fresh from Jomashop. Trying to buy watches that actually fit me.

Now to figure out the instructions.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

White night monster

These arrived last week on Sporty OEM leather rallye straps.
G7 series quartz Speed Timers










They solved the Seiko type bezel alignment issues by fixing the bezels, i.e. They don't move!!


----------



## srmdalt

*Good ole late night (early morning) semi-impulse ebay action. *


----------



## tecbarrera

Got my Balticus Stardust in the mail this week. Absolutely in love with it!


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> Another Lake House Leathers strap on order. Asked them to make this one a bit shorter.
> 
> View attachment 11637602


Saturday delivery. Trying the new Lake House Leathers on my Hamilton Chrono. As expected, the strap is super comfortable and was made to order. I have a 6 3/4 wrist.


----------



## Ossamanity

Bradystrap sailcloth arrived last night . Matches perfectly with my Seiko.









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy

MWW Morgan Monaco has landed! Also gotta some macro shots in.









Tapatalked using my GS7Edge


----------



## OldZephyr

tecbarrera said:


> Got my Balticus Stardust in the mail this week. Absolutely in love with it!


Great!

I enjoy astronomy, so this is a particularly cool dial.


----------



## pmarte

These NATOs just arrived from #Crown&Buckle! Now I feel like Bonding!


----------



## mr mash

3 NATO straps just arrived today from blushark 😁








Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth

Dan Henry 1970 has arrived. It's on a Geckota flat croc. 
To be honest, I'm not sure. I really liked it as soon as I saw it. In my experience it's better to be slightly underwhelmed and gradually discover how good it is. Because I love it, the only way it can go is down. I'm sure that sounds like complete bunk to most people.
Should of realised that a compressor style wouldn't have screw down crowns.


----------



## mr mash

Looking good!!!








Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## c0bra

Late to the party, gotta grab a Cocktail before last call!


----------



## DMCBanshee

Just got this Big Boy, Deutsche Master GMT


----------



## watch-newbie

I've got a ball fireman racer (black dial read lettering) from a forum member and a hamilton khaki king from joma on the way.


----------



## brahman

c0bra said:


> Late to the party, gotta grab a Cocktail before last call!


Lol same here! Amazing what a discontinuation can do to my wallet!


----------



## Silverthorne86

Let me just say that I have never ordered two watches in one day... until now!

8926 and snkl09 en route along with new dials and hands from DAGAZ...

I should put the phone down for the day!

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brboot

Spinnaker Cahill

Initial impressions are wow! Presentation gets an A+
Lume is almost seiko bright. Even the extra NATO strap exudes quality.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ali74

Was that via Massdrop?

Am waiting on 1 x Spinnaker Cahill Diver & Spinnaker Tavolara


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob

After a month and a half wait from a massdrop and a $36 duty charge. Tissue a beautiful thing Lume shot is after an almost 5min charge after unpackaging. I took the side pic so ya'll can see the crystal.









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jabrnet

Got my Redwood Tactical watch just now from the mailbox.. in car photos  so far, not bad.. will have a better look at it after work.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob

I must have ordered the same time as you. I got my Cahill on Friday and just received my Tavolara from the post office today. I am on Toronto, Canada if that helps you at all.



Ali74 said:


> Was that via Massdrop?
> 
> Am waiting on 1 x Spinnaker Cahill Diver & Spinnaker Tavolara


----------



## Ossamanity

Ojibway Bob said:


> I must have ordered the same time as you. I got my Cahill on Friday and just received my Tavolara from the post office today. I am on Toronto, Canada if that helps you at all.


I'm also waiting for mine to come. No tracking information so I just keep my hopes high before checking my mail everyday after getting home from work. I'm in Midwest,US.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity

So today was the day. 
Amazing quality of packaging for the price.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

I had this one in January and sold it within a day due to non-existent lume. This time, with the knowledge of essentially no lume, I bought it again from Aragon. To me, it's such a good looking watch and I'm a big time sucker for blue watches. What the heck, if I can live with a Casio MDV-106 having basically no lume, I can do the same for this watch.

I was able to stack the MOM30 and the MAY17839 codes to get $40 off of $130. Even with their Shipping cost of $12 I could not pass up the watch for $102.

My Picture from January.


----------



## REDHELLOMOTO

Orient Flytech arrived yesterday from Brazil, just stunning.









Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1

New Colareb strap for my TSAR
[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-446B-AF7C-21248A2CC0AF_zpssdror4yc.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## brboot

Ali74 said:


> Was that via Massdrop?
> 
> Am waiting on 1 x Spinnaker Cahill Diver & Spinnaker Tavolara


Yes , it showed up over the weekend.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cuevobat

My latest is a Russian GMT I got from a Heads Up deal:









Ohhh Shiny


----------



## Cubex

Ordered heavy Super engineer ii with curved end links on ebay









and a deployment clasp for thick leather straps...$28 for a clasp - What is happening to humanity? o|


----------



## pmarte

Had a colleague traveling to Oakland on business. He did me a solid!


----------



## tygrysastyl

Hi all

Finally managed to win auction for a bronze watch. Should have it next week.










Seller's picture.

Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton Pan-Europ arrived this morning. Only got my hands on this afternoon. It looks great.


----------



## Malakim

Been wanting a Cali dial for a while, so when this hand wound Incursore appeared I jumped on it. At their current going rates it's hard to resist. ;-)


----------



## Level.5x

New Bas & Lokes strap arrived!



















Not on the intended watch but looks good none the less!


----------



## DMCBanshee

Received this one for the weekend, love it!


----------



## EL_GEEk

Had a few ebay bucks after buying a Seiko Sarg009 and needed more space were to keep the herd all together.

I ended up paying $8. Not bad for the price.

Before an after... Not all fit, but at least most of them are displayed now.









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy

Could not resist (yet another) chance at acquiring a white dial I can use with more than just a suit.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr mash

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goodfellas

Incoming...









Grammatical and formatting errors brought to you compliments of my crappy phone!


----------



## Ali74

Awesome! and wear it in good health.

I got 3 on the way from Massdrop and they seem to be going in circles @ DHL facility in DE!


----------



## Ali74

Am smitten by the Seiko Sarg009...

May I ask where you bought it from?


----------



## sincedric

My Rider M005 running nicely!


----------



## Goodfellas

Thank you! Yes, the process with Massdrop is a bit different and I was impatient with the last one I received from them about a week ago. It's just the trade-off for the price savings though. I hope they get to you soon and that you enjoy them!


Ali74 said:


> Awesome! and wear it in good health.
> 
> I got 3 on the way from Massdrop and they seem to be going in circles @ DHL facility in DE!


----------



## w4tchnut

Vic coming tomorrow

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c0bra

Cocktail served!


----------



## brooklynfanatic

*Melbourne carlton *


----------



## Eaglebone

I've got this on the way after a spot of impulsive ebaying. I've never had anything Russian before.


----------



## 5 dollar Rolex

I just ordered this to be my fourth automatic. It has a "moon phase" complication and luminous hands.


----------



## NYSCOTTY

c0bra said:


> Cocktail served!


 Cocktail Time !!!


----------



## sincedric

Got the new straps from Colareb today, nice and soft and wears perfect on my wrist, loving it!


----------



## jcombs1

sincedric said:


> Got the new straps from Colareb today, nice and soft and wears perfect on my wrist, loving it!
> View attachment 11831266
> 
> View attachment 11831274


The Colareb straps are nice. The Siena model was the standard leather strap on the Squale 1521 I have and have since ordered another in brown. They are priced about right too, ~$55. More than that would be too much, less than that is a bargain. I bought several different leather straps and these are about the nicest I have owned.


----------



## GuessWho

Been on a HMT kick lately, saw Hari had a NOS Chirag so I snatched that up


----------



## bicsam40

Got this and a Ladies Diver for my fiancé! Heard great things about Bernhardt, glad to be a part of the club!


----------



## bicsam40

DMCBanshee said:


> Received this one for the weekend, love it!


Someone please tell me the brand of this one. It's really speaking to me right now


----------



## catsteeth

bicsam40 said:


> Someone please tell me the brand of this one. It's really speaking to me right now


DMCBanshee is the proper person to answer for you. But I strongly suspect you can't buy this, as it is. It looks like a heavily moded Seiko 
It does look amazing.


----------



## kpjimmy

Malakim said:


> Been wanting a Cali dial for a while, so when this hand wound Incursore appeared I jumped on it. At their current going rates it's hard to resist. ;-)


Crap, I have this incoming now. I lowballed this one after I saw it and now inbound. You sir are evil.


----------



## MrWatchologist

This just came in today. Beautiful and mint condition watch that you would never guess it's from the 60s.


----------



## w4tchnut

Victorinox Airboss came in. 
Not sure if I should keep it. 
Though it is a good looking one. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malakim

kpjimmy said:


> Crap, I have this incoming now. I lowballed this one after I saw it and now inbound. You sir are evil.


Happy to help... 

I paid 60% of the buy it now price from Watchgooroo. Did you get an even better deal?


----------



## kpjimmy

Malakim said:


> Happy to help...
> 
> I paid 60% of the buy it now price from Watchgooroo. Did you get an even better deal?


I don't think so. Dammit I should have asked what you offered lol. Mine was 350 which I thought was too low lol.

Tapatalked using my GS7Edge


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob

I have a strap problem now!! These are from the cheapest NATO straps sale and 1 free 1 believe..









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Malakim

kpjimmy said:


> I don't think so. Dammit I should have asked what you offered lol. Mine was 350 which I thought was too low lol.


350 is good. That's only 10 or 15 more than I offered. Basically a steal.


----------



## jetcash

Ojibway Bob said:


> I have a strap problem now!! These are from the cheapest NATO straps sale and 1 free 1 believe..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Love the purple!









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob

NICE...I like the combo. You would think that the colors would not work but they do..



jetcash said:


> Love the purple!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash

Ojibway Bob said:


> NICE...I like the combo. You would think that the colors would not work but they do..


I think it's the red Sunday indicator that pulls it together. Black is ok. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam-e

Purchased this pre owned Orient Ray I Blue with some extra straps. Heard my name in the background when my colleague was collecting the parcel from the courier driver. Everybody watched in amusement as I quickly rushed over to the door to snatch the parcel away. Brought it back to my desk and opened it with excitement. I've owned the Orient Ray before so I already knew the value and quality I was getting. Happy to welcome the Ray back into my collection again.









SOTC


----------



## Chirv

Malakim said:


> 350 is good. That's only 10 or 15 more than I offered. Basically a steal.


Joining the club! Had to settle for the pvd version as the Gooroo and Joma both sold out of the steel version yesterday and last night (Joma had it for $300 plus GOOGLE10 $10 off). Sorry not sorry to best y'alls deal but I sent an offer to the Gooroo for $300 referencing Joma's PVD for $350, she countered with $320. Instant cop. It'll be my high school grad watch so I'm never getting rid of it (except to the grandkids someday haha). Not sure if I'd have liked the steel one better but the wabi will sure show up better on the PVD. The decorated Unitas 6498 is just so good looking to top it all off. Pics stolen of course.
View attachment 11869666
View attachment 11869674


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy

Chirv said:


> Joining the club! Had to settle for the pvd version as the Gooroo and Joma both sold out of the steel version yesterday and last night (Joma had it for $300 plus GOOGLE10 $10 off). Sorry not sorry to best y'alls deal but I sent an offer to the Gooroo for $300 referencing Joma's PVD for $350, she countered with $320. Instant cop. It'll be my high school grad watch so I'm never getting rid of it (except to the grandkids someday haha). Not sure if I'd have liked the steel one better but the wabi will sure show up better on the PVD. The decorated Unitas 6498 is just so good looking to top it all off. Pics stolen of course.
> View attachment 11869666
> View attachment 11869674
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Bastid  . I got mine today. I spent the extra cash for faster shipping. That's my story and I'm sticking to it. Lol.

It's a very nice watch. Heavy but thin.

Tapatalked using my GS7Edge


----------



## Chirv

kpjimmy said:


> Bastid  . I got mine today. I spent the extra cash for faster shipping. That's my story and I'm sticking to it. Lol.
> 
> It's a very nice watch. Heavy but thin.
> 
> Tapatalked using my GS7Edge


Hahaha yes of course. Hey at least you had a choice between the two finishes.

Yeah its thinness was a big factor to me. I like the idea of having essentially a pocket watch on my wrist. That's where the movement originated after all. Enjoy it and don't forget to let us feast our eyes with some wrist shots! (and your wrist size for my own sanity)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy

Chirv said:


> Hahaha yes of course. Hey at least you had a choice between the two finishes.
> 
> Yeah its thinness was a big factor to me. I like the idea of having essentially a pocket watch on my wrist. That's where the movement originated after all. Enjoy it and don't forget to let us feast our eyes with some wrist shots! (and your wrist size for my own sanity)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I'm posting it tomorrow. I have 6.5 inch wrists but looks dang good front and back.

Tapatalked using my GS7Edge


----------



## Chirv

kpjimmy said:


> I'm posting it tomorrow. I have 6.5 inch wrists but looks dang good front and back.
> 
> Tapatalked using my GS7Edge


Awesome, should fit fine on my 7-7.5" and growing then.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy

Chirv said:


> Hahaha yes of course. Hey at least you had a choice between the two finishes.
> 
> Yeah its thinness was a big factor to me. I like the idea of having essentially a pocket watch on my wrist. That's where the movement originated after all. Enjoy it and don't forget to let us feast our eyes with some wrist shots! (and your wrist size for my own sanity)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Wristi









Tapatalked using my GS7Edge


----------



## DC guy

Got an Amazon gift card for my bday, so I finally ordered a Bergeon tool to replace the generic strap tool that makes me dread every strap change. My buddy insists it will make a world of difference... I'll believe it when I see it.









Hopefully, the tool will allow me to remove the tightly fit gator band from my beloved Frederique Constant without damaging the case or band. If all goes well, the FC will then go on some summery NATOs. This 4-pack was only $14 on Amazon (ONEON brand), and it even comes with a small tool and springbars!









I also ordered a sporty striped NATO for my Amphibia SE (can't copy the pic), and separately, a short length Phalanx canvas band from Crown and Buckle for my military style Seiko 5.









Looking forward to some colorful summer days!


----------



## DC guy

Oh yeah, and this surprise gift arrived in the mail yesterday. Happy birthday to me!








WOLF 99504 Heritage Two Piece Travel Watch Box


----------



## Chirv

kpjimmy said:


> Wristi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tapatalked using my GS7Edge


Looks great! ?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cubex

Finally ordered a Strapcode SuperEngineer ii...looking forward to it


----------



## JohnGo

The new Oriënt Nami, 200m diver, srewed-down crown, hack and handwind! Very curious!


----------



## Jalapeno_Sanchez

This is in the mail... er... in customs. Been wanting this watch for some time and have finally made it happen.  It was supposed to arrive Friday, but customs has delayed it until Tuesday..







Pic from Neuhaus' website.. Neuhaus.com


----------



## Tiss0t

Just got this bad boy.
I also have a handmade pinewood watch box coming! And a couple perlons and a suede strap


----------



## James Haury

I got this one going about a week or two ago.I was looking through some watches i had from grab bags and was able to get three going.Two were ladies watches and I won't be wearing them..I took pictures today.






This is the best photo of the lot.The watch is 37 mm wide w/o the pushers.It is 11 mm thick and 40 mm lug end to lug end.It is currently running ona #377 battery but that is not what it takes.The case is chromed base metal and the lugs are 20 mm.The backlight is pathetic.


----------



## BoosterDuck

my Watchgecko Racing Chronograph preorder came in


----------



## Exer

Pulled the trigger on this beauty right here; the Orient Star Classic; it was either this or the Sarb033.
I was having major second thoughts
Until it arrived today; all my second thoughts disappeared.
I am still in awe


----------



## bvc2005

Exer said:


> Pulled the trigger on this beauty right here; the Orient Star Classic; it was either this or the Sarb033.
> I was having major second thoughts
> Until it arrived today; all my second thoughts disappeared.
> I am still in awe
> 
> View attachment 11901914
> 
> 
> View attachment 11901922
> 
> View attachment 11901938
> 
> 
> View attachment 11901954
> View attachment 11901970


Where did you buy it?


----------



## Exer

creationwatches


----------



## Watch your wristwatch

Steinhart Ocean 1 Vintage Red!!!! I'm so excited!!! Been wanting one of these for awhile and just sold a couple of no longer needed watches to make room. 
Pic from the web.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity

Coming in hot tonight!!

But I'm a little concerned if its too big for me then it will be catch n release sadly.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch your wristwatch

Ossamanity said:


> Coming in hot tonight!!
> 
> But I'm a little concerned if its too big for me then it will be catch n release sadly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I feel the same, I can pull of a PADI somewhat so I would think I could do a Moonwatch. 
Man you buy a lot of watches lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

6 3/4" wrist











Ossamanity said:


> Coming in hot tonight!!
> 
> But I'm a little concerned if its too big for me then it will be catch n release sadly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity

jdanefrantz said:


> I feel the same, I can pull of a PADI somewhat so I would think I could do a Moonwatch.
> Man you buy a lot of watches lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Yea I have heard and seen horror stories about this watch being too big.

Hahahaha...Lawd !! you made me rethink my life choices.
In my defense I'm still trying to find my style and this Bulova there is a background story, my wife's friend was at planetarium museum in Chicago she knows about my interest in watches and have seen some of my watches so she sends in this picture which lead to this purchase/experiment .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch your wristwatch

Ossamanity said:


> Yea I have heard and seen horror stories about this watch being too big.
> 
> Hahahaha...Lawd !! you made me rethink my life choices.
> In my defense I'm still trying to find my style and this Bulova there is a background story, my wife's friend was at planetarium museum in Chicago she knows about my interest in watches and have seen some of my watches so she sends in this picture which lead to this purchase/experiment .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey do what you do. I'm in the same boat. I've always leaned more towards Aviation watches and now I've started going more towards divers. Interesting story on the moonwatch and one day I'll own that Omega. I want the Bulova but think I'm going to wait for the 42mm version to come out this year before pulling the trigger.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna

The Robusto Automatic project is shipping off of Kickstarter


----------



## jcombs1

Ossamanity said:


> Coming in hot tonight!!
> 
> But I'm a little concerned if its too big for me then it will be catch n release sadly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw this in person at an AD last week, it looks gigantic in the case and I have 5 G Shocks. I didn't try it on but not sure my 7" wrist could pull it off. I hope it fits and you love it, should be a painless flip if you don't.


----------



## kpjimmy

Ossamanity said:


> Coming in hot tonight!!
> 
> But I'm a little concerned if its too big for me then it will be catch n release sadly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


6.5 inch wrists here and I was in the same mindset, but wearing it blew me away. It's just slightly big for me but I dun care it looks cool lol. 









Tapatalked using my GS7Edge


----------



## Ossamanity

Looks good. Will post an update once it lands 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

Son #2 had a battery failure in his watch. It's a pressed case-back so, I tuned the problem over to Mom for resolution. This guy just arrived.


----------



## jcombs1

mannal said:


> Son #2 had a battery failure in his watch. It's a pressed case-back so, I tuned the problem over to Mom for resolution. This guy just arrived.
> 
> View attachment 11907866


Moms, always the voice of reason. I would have bought a new Seiko for him and been yelled at for spending the $.


----------



## wtma

This Raketa Big Zero pocket watch just arrived. Lot of scratches on crystal but a little Autosol treatment makes it a bit better, I think.


----------



## ak_angel

This just arrived 









Sent from my Xperia XZ using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

It hardly seems fair. While other members are showing their new Pucks off mine is still stuck in its home country. (According to DHL)


----------



## WatchFreak903

I have a steinhart OCEAN ONE, cant wait


----------



## ZM-73

Have these two bands on the way. Meyhofer 'Accra' for my Bulova Moon watch. And a DASSARI Patina Distressed leather band for my Bausele Oceanmoon.


----------



## Javam

Just collected a Stowa strap from the local post office.

I bought a black one a couple of weeks ago and the quality for the money is outstanding so I had to get this one as well.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

I become a vintage lover.... Got this one today


----------



## balllistic

Maratac Mid Pilot I picked up from @City74 in the Sales Corner is inbound .


----------



## idvsego

There is a green bullshark on its way to me. International shipping time is killing this impatient guy. Seller was great though so it is worth it. One watch checks 3 previously empty boxes for me. Green, gilt, and my first Borealis.


----------



## EL_GEEk

I've been wanting the Ikarus for a while. Just arrived. Love it.









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Fast1one

Finally got my hands on a retrograde of the Orient variety. Friday can't come soon enough.


----------



## GuessWho

Some more HMTs







A Vijay







And the Kanchan Supreme


----------



## zen_

$6.75 of fury...interested to see what (if anything) shows up in the mail.


----------



## Eaglebone

Just ordered one of these.


----------



## Chronocase

Alpina Alpiner 4 on its way over the pond and then I'll be stung with import tax but I think it's worth it






isn't it?


----------



## DMCBanshee

Freshly received this one, Deep Blue Alpha Marine. I had this model 3 years ago and still ove it!


----------



## balllistic

New to me but pristine Maratac Mid Pilot purchased from @City74, along with new Maratac Zulu in ACU grey and leather watch taco from Countycomm.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Javam

New hands for my skx/snk mash up










And a creation watches induced abstinence breach.










I have wanted one of these for a while but eBay prices were too high.

Back in stock at creation for £161 and took less than 48 hours from order to arrival in the UK!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexcm123

Wow nice watches can you tell me a little about them. They look ver nice.


----------



## Alexcm123

Wow nice watch I don't think I've ever seen dual adjustment knobs before.


----------



## Alexcm123

I've always loved marathon watches , and their tritium watches too.


----------



## Alexcm123

That brass look is wicked!!


----------



## Alexcm123

Orient makes some fine watches, they are made in Japan correct.


----------



## Alexcm123

I can remember all the fossil watches I've had over the years, they are great watches with awsome styles.


----------



## Alexcm123

Nice watches there. Very upscale styling.


----------



## Alexcm123

Vostock watches are awsome I've always liked Russian watches.


----------



## 5 dollar Rolex

I finally got this beauty in the mail today, just adjusted the band 5 minutes ago!


----------



## Spartan247

This arrived yesterday. Very pleased.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peace N Time

Just got these in today.


----------



## hikeNbike

Heading my way via FedEx with expected arrival mid next week.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## hikeNbike

This one is not officially in the air bony probably won't be long. Think Maria is going by color and Brown must be the last batch.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

new Tropic with ETA-2893 GMT


----------



## hikeNbike

yankeexpress said:


> new Tropic with ETA-2893 GMT


Looks fantastic

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Thanks! Actually really like the Cascais too, almost got that instead.


----------



## phoenix844884

Chronocase said:


> Alpina Alpiner 4 on its way over the pond and then I'll be stung with import tax but I think it's worth it
> View attachment 11936450
> isn't it?


Congratulations! It is worth every penny. I just paid for the stock bracelet for this watch too. So stoked to finally put it on the bracelet.


----------



## bigb6973

Just ordered a perlon strap from HNS watch straps. First perlon ever. Wanted to try something new for summer. I hope I'm not disappointed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HammyMan37

I'm excited about this one. My first Bulova. 







Not my pic


----------



## yankeexpress

Black Lobster










98b252


----------



## jfwund

Just bought a Blumo off of ebay. Looking forward to it, and hoping it fits OK on my 7" wrist. I also picked up a few straps from cheapestnatostraps.com...

Seller's picture:


----------



## Chucho73

Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 68

Seller picture









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Caberguy

Ordered this the other day with a few drinks in me. Fully acknowledge that it's a "fashion watch," and I'm not sure what kind of movement it has, but I had been looking at it for a couple of days thinking it was pretty striking, and worth taking a punt on for <$60:








And I ordered one of these today, which I had been kind lusting for for a while:


----------



## REDHELLOMOTO

Ossamanity said:


> Bradystrap sailcloth arrived last night . Matches perfectly with my Seiko.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


That looks sweet, is it comfortable

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity

REDHELLOMOTO said:


> That looks sweet, is it comfortable
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


It's ok not really comfortable its kinda on the stiff side. I think you have to wear for a good amount of time for it to break in and get softer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

More spring-bars from ToxicNATOS


----------



## Chirv

Definitely not in the mail yet, but jumped on this kickstarter in the last couple hours yesterday. Been after a meteorite diver for a while, was eyeing the Zelos Hammerhead but couldn't justify the nh35 for the price. Glad I held off, this one just looks great, plus the Swiss guts and much better price. Might try to get an extra steel or titanium bezel from Boldr, not sure the two-tone is doing it for me, but other than that, October can't come soon enough!









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## uyebsk

Chirv said:


> Definitely not in the mail yet, but jumped on this kickstarter in the last couple hours yesterday. Been after a meteorite diver for a while, was eyeing the Zelos Hammerhead but couldn't justify the nh35 for the price. Glad I held off, this one just looks great, plus the Swiss guts and much better price. Might try to get an extra steel or titanium bezel from Boldr, not sure the two-tone is doing it for me, but other than that, October can't come soon enough!


I was looking at yours, and the Werenbach but decided to put the money on this one instead:


----------



## mizzoutiger

The 1947 arrived last night. Really a beautiful watch...lets hope it wears well over time.


----------



## CTSteve

I was looking for a white dial tool watch and grabbed this bad boy.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1

CTSteve said:


> I was looking for a white dial tool watch and grabbed this bad boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I like that Longines, really nice.


----------



## Peace N Time

Liking those blue hands a lot. Excellent piece CTSteve.


----------



## Deputy Dave

*Been on a buying binge for a few weeks.

Of course all QUARTZ and easy to read....*

Just got the Seiko solar diver SNE437...then found a great price on a Mondaine Big Date on the sales forum that should be here tomorrow...then seen a Gigandet Speed Timer on a "WRUW" thread last Thursday and waiting on some arrangements for one of those to appear for me...and then last night pulled the trigger on a Maratac Large Pilot (Quartz).

Of course, with the 9 inch wrist, I am shopping for bands for all of these also, and have a couple of nice ones already enroute...


----------



## DMCBanshee

New arrived, my year of birth 1985' 6309-7040


----------



## brandon\

Found a Solar Kermit for a reasonable price.



















And I have this vintage Timex coming too.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Vintage Diver arrived


----------



## parsig9

Found this on UGWC and ordered it up. Seiko SSA285 Diastar


----------



## MEzz

sterile dial 'Courget", hopefully enough to prevent me from getting a Tudor blackbay


----------



## bvc2005

MEzz said:


> sterile dial 'Courget", hopefully enough to prevent me from getting a Tudor blackbay
> View attachment 12017954


What movement does this Corgeut have?


----------



## MEzz

bvc2005 said:


> What movement does this Corgeut have?


its supposed to be a miyota 8215


----------



## DMCBanshee

Seiko SKX399 received Friday


----------



## catsteeth

I have been sending Mr Oshyare an email every few months asking for a Tisell Black Sub when he restocks. Well he finally replied a few days ago. I had to wait until I got my refund for a "Hamilton" watch I sent back. But as soon as that came, I paid the invoice.
Shipping from June 15th onwards. Lots of orders, so might take a bit of time. Can't wait.







Picture borrowed from interweb.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Chucho73 said:


> Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 68
> 
> Seller picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Very cool congrats. Love the color scheme. 
I am a fan of the new Zodiac watches. 
Just got this one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73

Jeep99dad said:


> Very cool congrats. Love the color scheme.
> I am a fan of the new Zodiac watches.
> Just got this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!! I like yours as well. The vintage reissues are hot

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

After some hem hawing around today I finally purchased a Gen II Orient Ray in black from Marc at LIW. Gotta love Marc and LIW. It has to be hard to keep us bunch of knit picky watch snobs happy .

I know, I know, the blue Ray is ..






But I've had the blue (Gen I) before and wanted a black dial this go around.

It was a toss up between this and the SKX007. I know, (all in unison in a circle wearing black robes as you chant) "The Seiko 007 is better watch for the Greater Good. The Greater Good!". 









But I've a 009 and for now that will do. Maybe I'll get the 007 later in the summer.


----------



## 5 dollar Rolex

I saw this on the under $20 thread and had to have it. Just arrived today!


----------



## ladida

CTSteve said:


> I was looking for a white dial tool watch and grabbed this bad boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Very nice! How big is it?


----------



## CTSteve

ladida said:


> Very nice! How big is it?


40mm

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## WuStig

Just landed... Aragon Parma SS with VH31 quartz movement (4bps)








Aragon vs Seiko SRP743


----------



## yankeexpress

It has taken many months to FINALLY get to order a G7-008, the Blue version Speed Timer by Gigandet. AmazonUS finally has it in stock and for only $92.


----------



## rhj

Explorers little stepbrother

For some time I always looked at the Smiths Everest PRS-25 from Timefactor (http://www.timefactors.com/smiths.htm). Yesterday I couldn't stand it anymore:

It really feels substantial and is well made! My dealy wearer is an Explorer and I'm happy about this new member in my collection. Great watch for a very good price!


----------



## CRAZYBUBBA

Interesting! I actually owned both the Explorer and Everest for a week and quickly sold my "Smith's" (actually timefactors) watch. It was large, unwieldy unlike the classic watches, less readable and not well finished (early model)



rhj said:


> My dealy wearer is an Explorer and I'm happy about this new member in my collection. Great watch for a very good price!


----------



## Caberguy

Bulova Surveyor Chrono Red Dial... couldn't resist the deal (hope it's not too small for me):








and a couple of straps from B & R for my new Maranez Layan:


----------



## jfwund

Ok, this is the last watch purchase for a while, I swear...

Just bought a Bulova Moon Watch from a fellow WUS member, and a Clockwork Synergy rally strap to put it on.

No more watch buying for me (but there's still two spots open in my watch box! I really need to stop looking at WUS. This place is bad for the wallet...)


----------



## Peace N Time

Blue hands on white dial with a sapphire crystal under $100? Couldn't walk away from it.


----------



## DMCBanshee

This Poljot Submariner is back on my wrist after a year away...


----------



## Itubij

Peace N Time said:


> Blue hands on white dial with a sapphire crystal under $100? Couldn't walk away from it.
> 
> View attachment 12060858


nice


----------



## hongkongtaipan

I am waiting on three Citizen watches that I have recently bought at great discounts. First, the Macy's exclusive Citizen Eco-Drive Men's Chronograph Titanium CA4330-57H that I bought for $124.01, tax incuded. List price was $375.00. The watch itself is titanium with a stainless steel bracelet.









Next, the ever-popular Citizen Nighthawk, this one the European model, Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Nighthawk BJ7010-59E, with the more interesting case back. I paid $221.95 for this one.
















The third one is the less popular, but eye-catching brother of the black-face Nighthawk, the Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Nighthawk BK7010-24W, nicknamed the Havana model because of the brown face and strap. Paid only $162.95 for this one.








​


----------



## REDHELLOMOTO

I have a brera prodriver on its way on monday, my first brera watch which ive heard alot of good about









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1

This is on its way. 
[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-4595-8CDE-C337E4B2F691_zps2g3hjxk0.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## Level.5x

I went a little strap crazy and ordered 3 Bulang & Sons straps. I figured buying 3 helps divide the $20+ shipping charge.

I ordered the blue ink 20mm strap as I liked the color a lot. I think it will look really good on several of my watches including the Ball Fireman Racer, Mido Multifort, and especially good on my incoming Zenith El Primero tri-color...

















I also ordered the Piombo grey in 20mm. I want to try this one also on the El Primero but also as an option for the Sinn 556i.

















And for my last combo, the SmokeyJack grey/brownish strap with my Oris Sixty Five. I thought the blue dial of the Oris 65 would mimic how the blue Tudor snowflake looks below with it..


----------



## alexwins

Peace N Time said:


> Blue hands on white dial with a sapphire crystal under $100? Couldn't walk away from it.
> 
> View attachment 12060858


I just copied you. Couldn't find it under $100, but got it for just over. Most places are asking $200 plus for it. that dial/hands combo is stunning.


----------



## hikeNbike

Have a toxic watch toll, 2 straps and a spring bar tool just ordered. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

My new bands arrived during the week.



























The satin finish of the titanium buckle of the Meyhofer Accra band goes nicely with the case of the Bulova.


----------



## mr mash

ZM-73 said:


> My new bands arrived during the week.
> View attachment 12095482
> View attachment 12095490
> 
> 
> View attachment 12095506
> View attachment 12095514
> 
> The satin finish of the titanium buckle of the Meyhofer Accra band goes nicely with the case of the Bulova.


Can I ask where you bought the blue one in the first picture

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peace N Time

Nice! I'm a sucker for this color combo.


----------



## ZM-73

I got it from StrapsCo: https://strapsco.com/product/dassari-patina-distressed-italian-leather-strap/


----------



## filthyj24

One of these two. I honestly can't decide.


----------



## Rocat

filthyj24 said:


> One of these two. I honestly can't decide.


If it were me, which it is not, that Hamilton would not even be in the picture. I don't care that the Citizen will only sync with the Japanese atomic signal. That is one seriously sweet looking watch.


----------



## filthyj24

Rocat said:


> If it were me, which it is not, that Hamilton would not even be in the picture. I don't care that the Citizen will only sync with the Japan atomic signal. That is one seriously sweet looking watch.


This particular Hamilton is actually green just like the Citizen. This is going to be my father's day present and I've narrowed it down to these two. I have a titanium auto and love it but I want a silver watch with a green dial that I don't mind beating up on so quartz it is.

Citizen Pros 
-Titanium 
-Solar 
-200m water resistance and screw down crown

Hamilton Pros 
-Easier to read dial 
-Slimmer 
-I like the overall look better 
-Cheaper than the Citizen by almost $200


----------



## globetrotta

filthyj24 said:


> One of these two. I honestly can't decide.


IF lume is a key aspect go with CITIZEN My Hammy lume is bobbins...it really is I shine a 450lumen torch at it for 2 minutes it lasts a white but maybe only an hour...plus the Citizen is tough as nails...Im considering myself and selling my Hammy Khaki Mechanical to begin fund accumulation as it is AUS$700 and so the Hammy brings in about $200 $500 to go...to my old eyes (58 this year and I have glasses to see distance, and read and minor cataracts...the Citizen looks far easier to read the Hammy looks dressier. Good luck great gift either way!


----------



## Peace N Time

The Citizen for it's ecodrive, titanium, radio controlled AT, and price


----------



## Piede

This has been on 'the list' for many years and finally took the plunge. Brand new Certina DS Action Diver incoming.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Piede said:


> This has been on 'the list' for many years and finally took the plunge. Brand new Certina DS Action Diver incoming.


Nice buy, It's a beautiful watch, wear it in great health!


----------



## Chirv

filthyj24 said:


> This particular Hamilton is actually green just like the Citizen. This is going to be my father's day present and I've narrowed it down to these two. I have a titanium auto and love it but I want a silver watch with a green dial that I don't mind beating up on so quartz it is.
> 
> Citizen Pros
> -Titanium
> -Solar
> -200m water resistance and screw down crown
> 
> Hamilton Pros
> -Easier to read dial
> -Slimmer
> -I like the overall look better
> -Cheaper than the Citizen by almost $200


Love the look of the citizen a dozen times more than the Hammy, but haven't owned either brand so I wouldn't know. Reminds me a bit about this grail of mine that keeps getting put off by other watches and expenses. Last year they even had a green one but a totally different face design.









Edit: picture didn't upload correctly and shoot they're still in stock, to buy or not to buy... They're very flippable but I already have a similar field watch and need freshman college supplies and have bought way too many clothes shoes and watches recently... Decisions decisions...


----------



## phlebas

This just arrived, NY0040-17LE -


----------



## Eaglebone

Dammit! My Vostok was delivered today but doesn't run. Something is rattling loose inside the case. I've emailed Meranom. Hope they can sort it out quickly.


Eaglebone said:


> Just ordered one of these.
> View attachment 11933458


----------



## HenningKC

Got this one for $20 off of eBay. 70's 6619. Figured I'd buy it just for the sake of having a blue face. I'll get the crystal replaced and get it shined up a bit and hopefully it'll see some wrist time.


----------



## ARMADUK

This super rare Seiko 5 came in today, the original Seiko "Nautilus", I'm stoked!


----------



## James Haury

I ordered these (Left and right) from Ali.






both are about 40 mm. Three dollars and 24 cents each. I wanted to show the lugs on the first watch because thats part of the reason I got it. I was tempted to buy a faux but found the pirate watch(ARRRR!) instead and am glad I made that choice. These two watches will not duplicate anything in my collection.The large numbers non pirate watch has black or white dials available with black ,white red or pink numbers available.Sorry I can't link these .Ali links never work.Just go to Ali and search the brand(JINNAIER) name under watches and put in the time to find them.


----------



## michaeliany

The wife kept at me to tell her what she could get me for Father's Day. Of course, a watch. She was going to preorder that new Ball but I wasn't completely in love with it, so I broke down and told her the Steinhart OVR. Since it'll be a while since I can get a Rolex, it'll be that to hold me over a few years.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x

michaeliany said:


> The wife kept at me to tell her what she could get me for Father's Day. Of course, a watch. She was going to preorder that new Ball but I wasn't completely in love with it, so I broke down and told her the Steinhart OVR. Since it'll be a while since I can get a Rolex, it'll be that to hold me over a few years.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a good choice. That new Ball is so tempting for $799 but I get hung up on that dial. IMO, it's the weakest dial design of all the Fireman series but it's also the best price. I had the OVR though and thoroughly enjoyed that watch a lot. Even though technically a "homage", I found it to at least be a creative homage of something not in current production or even of same dial color. This was another reason why I favored the v.2 with the grey dial. It is a daring homage attempt...which sounds like an oxymoron but applies here.

Hope you enjoy it when it comes in.


----------



## Level.5x

I got my Bulang & Sons order in and am thoroughly pleased with the colors of each strap. Especially the SmokeyJack that I bought for the Oris 65...









Here's all 3(Piombo Grey, Blue Ink, and SmokeyJack)....









3 combos so far...

























Switcheroo with the Piombo grey on the Ball FR and Blue Ink on the Mido Multifort...









I still prefer the blue ink on the Ball and Piombo grey on the Multifort.

For anyone who's not tried these straps, definitely give them a try(15% discount running now). They aren't the best built straps but they have a ton of character and style. For $100 a pop, they are a good value for sure. If you want excellent build quality and really special leathers, I go with Bas & Lokes. If you want mid-quality(Horween Chromexcel, etc) leather but excellent build quality, I like BandR Bands. These are my 3 go-to strap makers for sure!


----------



## WuStig

Helm Vanuatu V3 just landed


----------



## Javam

My first hummer just arrived from Hungary:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna

Robusto Ti5 Titanium Kickstarter project is shipping


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Just received my new Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Nighthawk BJ7010-59E from DutyFreeIsland yesterday in record time. It actually came as fast as though I'd bought it in the states, but it had to fly all the way from Hong Kong. I've been wanting this watch for a while, and decided to get its Havana brother, too, which arrived today. Wearing the black faced model today. I changed out the strap on the Havana because I didn't like the strap it came with. It is actually a Citizen strap from my titanium perpetual calendar watch, which I changed to a black perforated rally strap.








Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Nighthawk BK7010-24W







​


----------



## mannal

Just got shipping confirmation from Ashford and Amex notified me that I used my $50.

Another deal from the Heads Up! thread.


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Not totally affordable, but...

I'm reducing my collection to about 6 watches. I sold a couple over the last months and was saving for a grail. However, an Omega Planet Ocean showed up and I grabbed it. I hope I don't regret it and that I can sell easily in case that happens...










(Picture is not mine)


----------



## DMCBanshee

Freshly received this 1976 Diver


----------



## DMCBanshee

ChronoTraveler said:


> Not totally affordable, but...
> 
> I'm reducing my collection to about 6 watches. I sold a couple over the last months and was saving for a grail. However, an Omega Planet Ocean showed up and I grabbed it. I hope I don't regret it and that I can sell easily in case that happens...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Picture is not mine)


Awesome, wear this beauty in great health!


----------



## schramme74

Pulsar Quartz Diver - bought on ebay - MINT-Condition under 40€ - Needs a new band an than it will be perfect

Greetings

Thomas


----------



## Piede

Yeah!


----------



## Chirv

Went in blind on this one because there doesn't seem to be much at all on them online. Pic stolen from the interwebs but the Vertigo Diver Two from a fellow forum member. Been spending wayyyyy too much moola on watches, clothes, and shoes recently but my excuse for this one is I need something affordable I can get wet/beat up a bit for a few months until my meteorite Boldr Odyssey comes in. This will be my first ceramic bezel.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mr mash

Happy father's day









Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut

This guy, thanks to WorthTheWrist!


----------



## miki_8

^^^^ How on earth you came to idea to post $2200 watch in this thread


----------



## schramme74

In addition to my recently showed Pulsar Diver i purchased two more watches









Timex Expedition









Timex Diver Harbor

I´m really excited when these watches arrive, especially the Diver will hopefully be a lot of fun.
Now i have to think about buying straps - never ending story

Greetings

Thomas


----------



## Chirv

Forgot about this while looking for my diver I posted last night, but got this for my sister's med school grad, and it's going right to her door. Shhh, she doesn't have to know it was only $35! At that price I would've gotten a few more for myself and future gifts but it was the last one.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## steveg80

This 1970's Benrus Citation










And I can't decide whether to pull the trigger on this next, love the blue on white:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ApexRex

Have this beauty coming in today, Stratton Curve Chrono in 39.5mm.


----------



## MaxxVE

I just caught the watch bug a few weeks ago and I've got an SKX007 on the way!


----------



## GUTuna

MaxxVE said:


> I just caught the watch bug a few weeks ago and I've got an SKX007 on the way!


We look forward to the first wrist shot! Welcome.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## SeikoAZ

Glycine Airman number 1
My first Glycine ever


----------



## rodolfoscl

Piede said:


> This has been on 'the list' for many years and finally took the plunge. Brand new Certina DS Action Diver incoming.


great one! For sure this Certina es in my list too


----------



## lxnastynotch93

Just snagged this one from WatchGooRoo!

EDIT: Not the last one there are more for those who are interested.


----------



## mannal

Another winner (so-far) from Ashford. I got the complete kit and all plastic coverings. Initial inspection did not revel any flaws and the timegrapher shows it running +10



























mannal said:


> Just got shipping confirmation from Ashford and Amex notified me that I used my $50.
> 
> Another deal from the Heads Up! thread.
> 
> View attachment 12148242


----------



## DMCBanshee

Marc & Sons Sub, nice watch for the price


----------



## CTSteve

Pulled the trigger on a Shogun. Should be here Friday.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mr mash

SeikoAZ said:


> Glycine Airman number 1
> My first Glycine ever


t

thats a beauty


----------



## iuam

mannal said:


> Another winner (so-far) from Ashford. I got the complete kit and all plastic coverings. Initial inspection did not revel any flaws and the timegrapher shows it running +10
> 
> View attachment 12187922


that's kinda cool. I wonder why they placed the day window right where they did? it doesn't seem aligned or centered on anything. Also, I don't get the "DAY DATE" on the dial; might as well add "TIME". but overall not bad.


----------



## pantagruel

Invicta 17187... I had some Amazon credit, and it was very inexpensive. I figured, why not?


----------



## EL_GEEk

A plethora of straps for the summer. I'm a fan of cheapestnatostraps funky patterns.









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## GUTuna

EL_GEEk said:


> .


Oh, to work on the Great White Way!


----------



## EL_GEEk

GUTuna said:


> Oh, to work on the Great White Way!


Haha. You know it. 

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## globetrotta

Now to find a nice PVD strap watchworx or Toxic NATO me thinks!


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

I finally have one of these coming. My first flieger type watch. I couldn't resist with all of the positive feedback. And...I know and love the Miyota 9015 movement. I'm excited! 😁









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## steveg80

Something old and something new, this beautiful Orfina Chrono and this new Timex Navi Ocean:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Javam

Just sized the bracelet on my new arrival. Certina DS-2 Chronograph.










I have spent months trying to decide between this 'goes with anything' colour scheme and the green, red or yellow hands versions.

I think I have made the right decision, but going to take a couple of days to be sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTSteve

allkindsofwatches1 said:


> I finally have one of these coming. My first flieger type watch. I couldn't resist with all of the positive feedback. And...I know and love the Miyota 9015 movement. I'm excited! 😁
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


What is it?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

CTSteve said:


> What is it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Sorry... I forgot to say.

Tisell 40mm Pilot with the Miyota 9015 movement.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007

Just ordered the a seiko SARB033. Should be here on Saturday.


----------



## Spartan247

Javam said:


> Just sized the bracelet on my new arrival. Certina DS-2 Chronograph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have spent months trying to decide between this 'goes with anything' colour scheme and the green, red or yellow hands versions.
> 
> I think I have made the right decision, but going to take a couple of days to be sure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just ordered the same watch last night. How do you like it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan247

New watch and new strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Javam

Spartan247 said:


> I just ordered the same watch last night. How do you like it?


I like it, but given it is my most expensive watch to date I feel I should be loving it. I am wondering if I should have gone with the green hands version, but I know it would have had less wrist time as a result.

I am wearing it today though.

I had a similar first few days with my SARB033. It is possibly the drawback of going for versatile quality pieces. The watches don't perhaps 'pop' and scream for your attention, so the appreciations is less instant and only over time you appreciate the quality, versatility and execution of the piece. It was that way with the 033 and I will never get rid of it now so hopefully it will be the same with this.


----------



## Javam

Spartan247 said:


> New watch and new strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice combo.

In comparison with the Certina, I have the blue version of this and it was love at first sight. Maybe I am just feeling a bit guilty about the cost of the Certina, but never felt that about the citizen.


----------



## The Watcher

Javam said:


> Just sized the bracelet on my new arrival. Certina DS-2 Chronograph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have spent months trying to decide between this 'goes with anything' colour scheme and the green, red or yellow hands versions.
> 
> I think I have made the right decision, but going to take a couple of days to be sure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


good choice.
a 'goes with anything' watch is just that - more versatile. having a particular color scheme (like lime green hands) tends to 'lock you in' with regard to what you can do with the watch...
and as such, you can pretty much pair this one up with various straps to change the look. 
a nice rally strap would set that watch off nicely.


----------



## noodlenoggin

Just received this today from eBay -- Invicta 17039 Pro Diver.









And now I own enough Invictas. :-d


----------



## andrkavr

this cool incoming! \o/


----------



## DC guy

These colorful NATOs just appeared in my mail slot. They look smashing on my Vostok Amphibia SE.


----------



## Quicksilver

Going to try a Doc watch









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan247

Javam said:


> I like it, but given it is my most expensive watch to date I feel I should be loving it. I am wondering if I should have gone with the green hands version, but I know it would have had less wrist time as a result.
> 
> I am wearing it today though.
> 
> I had a similar first few days with my SARB033. It is possibly the drawback of going for versatile quality pieces. The watches don't perhaps 'pop' and scream for your attention, so the appreciations is less instant and only over time you appreciate the quality, versatility and execution of the piece. It was that way with the 033 and I will never get rid of it now so hopefully it will be the same with this.


I ordered it from Jomashop and the site said in stock. After three days with no shipping confirmation I called. Apparently it's on back order. I ordered it before in April and after two months of waiting with no ETA I cancelled that order. Looks like I get to play the waiting game again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv

DC guy said:


> These colorful NATOs just appeared in my mail slot. They look smashing on my Vostok Amphibia SE.
> 
> View attachment 12220994
> 
> View attachment 12221002


Man, now I know what all the fuss is about with the SEs. That sandwich dial is gorgeous, didn't know they had that from just glancing at stock pics. Here's my incoming... I've de-chromed two Komandirskies (one of which is still waiting to be put back together...) but have been wanting a custom Amphibia for a while. Got these plus a spring bar tool to take advantage of an eBay code.








Now to decide which Dagaz bezel...








Funny how the bezel and insert will be worth almost as much as the watch itself! My excuse for this one (because I've been buying clothes, shoes, and watches at almost the rate of my incoming college freshie income) is I'll sell off my other more expensive diver, so technically I'll be making money!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya

Received my new Omega Planet Ocean, and










My new Mido Ocean Star Captain V.

I do love my dive watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yankeexpress

Javam said:


> Just sized the bracelet on my new arrival. Certina DS-2 Chronograph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have spent months trying to decide between this 'goes with anything' colour scheme and the green, red or yellow hands versions.
> 
> I think I have made the right decision, but going to take a couple of days to be sure.


It looks very handsome in a conservative way. The movement inside is the killer feature.



















I got this one from a catch and release at a redonkulous price after watching it sit on f29 for weeks as the price got reduced.

One of the least expensive HAQ, it has an ETA movement










Certina DS-2 Precidrive HAQ chrono

Short amateur demo video showing the big chrono sweep hand:






http://www.ablogtowatch.com/certina-ds-2-limited-edition-watch-high-end-precidrive-movement/




























https://www.watchuseek.com/f9/certina-ds-2-precidrive-watches-940252.html

ETA 251.264 Quartz movement










Quartz chronograph movement ETA Thermoline Chronograph 251.264 BD PreciDrive. 5 stepper motors; hour hand can be quick adjusted. Hacking seconds. Provided chronograph is not running, battery life is some 72 months. Thermo adjusted.

Borrowed shot from the sales forum










Videos of an awesome chrono movement:


----------



## michaeliany

michaeliany said:


> The wife kept at me to tell her what she could get me for Father's Day. Of course, a watch. She was going to preorder that new Ball but I wasn't completely in love with it, so I broke down and told her the Steinhart OVR. Since it'll be a while since I can get a Rolex, it'll be that to hold me over a few years.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fn sadness! Steinhart OVR arrived today, ordered directly from steinhart and the damn date won't change. The has difficulty turning and there's a definite grind to it.

I searched the steinhart forums and found that there are some crown / QA issues.

So what a letdown. 
I'll have the wifey start the return/exchange process tomorrow hopefully.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Javam

yankeexpress said:


> It looks very handsome in a conservative way. The movement inside is the killer feature.
> 
> I got this one from a catch and release at a redonkulous price after watching it sit on f29 for weeks as the price got reduced.
> 
> One of the least expensive HAQ, it has an ETA movement


Nice and you are right about the movement.

Thanks for posting the pictures, they help convince me my decision was the right one. I love those green hands, but it really would have cut down on its wrist time for me just because of outfit match.

They do almost make me want a second one though!

I have a Bulova 262 kHz chrono that cost a quarter of the price so it will be interesting to compare the time keeping of the two.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Javam

Spartan247 said:


> I ordered it from Jomashop and the site said in stock. After three days with no shipping confirmation I called. Apparently it's on back order. I ordered it before in April and after two months of waiting with no ETA I cancelled that order. Looks like I get to play the waiting game again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear that. I have not used Jomashop, but I have heard similar stories from others who have.

I am in the uk and used a uk seller, arrived next day, but it's going to the hike the price up for you I suspect.

Send me a private message if you would like the details though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya

Let's see, I'm still waiting on my Zenton M45 custom PVD watch, my NFW Chris Kyle Patriot watch, and my Panerai 00029 GMT to show up. Wonder which one will be first? Pics to follow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alex_B.

I made a ridiculous offer on a new 36mm blue glycine, got a counter offer of $299 which i could not refuse so it's on it's way. Got a good deal i think.


----------



## Gorlis

Quite hard to find, but this beauty is coming my way


----------



## eljay

iuam said:


> that's kinda cool. I wonder why they placed the day window right where they did? it doesn't seem aligned or centered on anything. Also, I don't get the "DAY DATE" on the dial; might as well add "TIME". but overall not bad.


The movement is designed to display at the top of the dial, so that position is probably 51.4° (360/7) off centre.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Just got this Titanium, love it for the price


----------



## DC guy

How's this for affordable? I put in a token bid when it was at .99. Tonight I was shocked to get notified I won it for $5.50 plus $14 shipping.









It's 37mm (perfect for me) and supposedly running. No idea what movement is inside but Google showed me another Visotex with a non-pin lever inside... fingers crossed!


----------



## tickwomp

Seiko SKX007 and 009 incoming. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tickwomp

tickwomp said:


> Seiko SKX007 and 009 incoming.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


One of them made it so far. I love it









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1

On its way, GW-5000-1JF

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-425B-872D-CA7C4D5D3E37_zps13skohcn.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## EL_GEEk

Haven't purchased a watch in a while. I've been waiting for one of these...
Pic borrowed from the Interwebs









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## ApexRex

This is on its way to me right now! Can't wait.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DC guy

EL_GEEk said:


> Haven't purchased a watch in a while. I've been waiting for one of these...
> Pic borrowed from the Interwebs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."
> 
> Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


That looks fantastic. So preorders just opened up like 60 minutes ago?


----------



## EL_GEEk

DC guy said:


> That looks fantastic. So preorders just opened up like 60 minutes ago?


I was going to go for the fixed bezel but the wife convinced me to get this one instead 

Yes, pre orders are open. I happened to check the website yesterday and Jason announced they were opening today at 9am.

This will be my 7th Halios in the collection.

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Itubij

This one. I planned to start my Dan Henry collection with the 1947, but this one is just funky and playful - a nice little addition


----------



## Rhorya

EL_GEEk said:


> I was going to go for the fixed bezel but the wife convinced me to get this one instead
> 
> Yes, pre orders are open. I happened to check the website yesterday and Jason announced they were opening today at 9am.
> 
> This will be my 7th Halios in the collection.
> 
> "Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."
> 
> Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


For me it's just another dressed up Miyota, doesn't do much for me until we are talking about a top grade ETA or Sellitta. But that's just me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## EL_GEEk

Rhorya said:


> For me it's just another dressed up Miyota, doesn't do much for me until we are talking about a top grade ETA or Sellitta. But that's just me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You are right, that's just you.

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Chirv

EL_GEEk said:


> Haven't purchased a watch in a while. I've been waiting for one of these...
> Pic borrowed from the Interwebs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."
> 
> Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


Love it... Unfortunately preorders are down until tomorrow. Mind sharing how much $? About to flip my vertigo diver which has a very similar look but I like the Halios much better. Trying to decide between the Mercer Voyager II currently on Massdrop and the gray Dan Henry 1970 but this may change my mind...

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk

Chirv said:


> Love it... Unfortunately preorders are down until tomorrow. Mind sharing how much $? About to flip my vertigo diver which has a very similar look but I like the Halios much better. Trying to decide between the Mercer Voyager II currently on Massdrop and the gray Dan Henry 1970 but this may change my mind...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I hope it was due to high traffic 

Seaforth is $675 with fixed bezel and $700 with bezel. This prices includes shipping to the US. It's in the upper price range, but my experince with Halios is that they are worth it, not only in quality, but also in resale value.

I was tempted by the Mercer, but I just can't see pass that logo and that white second hand.

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## uyebsk

EL_GEEk said:


> I hope it was due to high traffic
> 
> Seaforth is $675 with fixed bezel and $700 with bezel. This prices includes shipping to the US. It's in the upper price range, but my experince with Halios is that they are worth it, not only in quality, but also in resale value.
> 
> I was tempted by the Mercer, but I just can't see pass that logo and that white second hand.
> 
> "Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."
> 
> Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


Resales were great on their previous ETA models, both v2 of Laguna/Puck had mixed reviews (choice of movement not justified the cost, etc...)
You might get a decent return on the Seaforth as long as Jason decided not to follow up with a 2nd gen. aka Delfin.


----------



## EL_GEEk

uyebsk said:


> Resales were great on their previous ETA models, both v2 of Laguna/Puck had mixed reviews (choice of movement not justified the cost, etc...)
> You might get a decent return on the Seaforth as long as Jason decided not to follow up with a 2nd gen. aka Delfin.


All Tropik models with 9015 movements normally sell for very close to the original price (sometimes more) I'm not talking profit, but resale value.

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## uvalaw2005

EL_GEEk said:


> All Tropik models with 9015 movements normally sell for very close to the original price (sometimes more) I'm not talking profit, but resale value.
> 
> "Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."
> 
> Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


Yes. I'm a devoted bargain hunter, just purchased a Tropik SS on the bay for almost exactly what it retailed for 3 years ago, and felt lucky to grab it. They're regularly on eBay and f29 for above retail.


----------



## EL_GEEk

uvalaw2005 said:


> Yes. I'm a devoted bargain hunter, just purchased a Tropik SS on the bay for almost exactly what it retailed for 3 years ago, and felt lucky to grab it. They're regularly on eBay and f29 for above retail.


And it looks dang good on your wrist G. Is it a keeper?

Ha! I can't even say it without cracking up 

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## uvalaw2005

EL_GEEk said:


> And it looks dang good on your wrist G. Is it a keeper?
> 
> Ha! I can't even say it without cracking up
> 
> "Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."
> 
> Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


 I'm trying to turn over a new leaf. After stalking it for two years, hopefully it'll stick around.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite

Javam said:


> Just sized the bracelet on my new arrival. Certina DS-2 Chronograph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have spent months trying to decide between this 'goes with anything' colour scheme and the green, red or yellow hands versions.
> 
> I think I have made the right decision, but going to take a couple of days to be sure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Certina is such an underrated brand. I think it's the quartz thingy issue. But, if you can get past that, they make some really beautiful pieces. Well done. I'm looking out for a Certina.


----------



## Chirv

NapoleonDynamite said:


> Nice! Certina is such an underrated brand. I think it's the quartz thingy issue. But, if you can get past that, they make some really beautiful pieces. Well done. I'm looking out for a Certina.


Mind explaining the "quartz thingy"?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## NapoleonDynamite

I've got a Suunto Core All Black incoming. I've always appreciated these watches.

Got it for $161 USD delivered, which made me pull the trigger. Thank you eBay 15% off. Stock internet photo.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite

Chirv said:


> Mind explaining the "quartz thingy"?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I'm just saying people *might* not buy a Certina because of the use of a battery in quite a few of their watches. Yep, they have automatics too...


----------



## Rhorya

Well my custom configured Zenton arrived. This is an amazing lot of watch for the price. Solidly built with a top grade ETA 2824-2 movement, anti magnetic to 80000 A/m and depth rated to 2000m with a helium release valve. You also get extra links, a rubber strap and a nice leather one as well. I got the last PVD case they had and I wanted it configured as a lefty destro. The custom configured dial and hands combo really makes this for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mr mash

Just arrived








Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## dpodola

EL_GEEk said:


> Haven't purchased a watch in a while. I've been waiting for one of these...
> Pic borrowed from the Interwebs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."
> 
> Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


Beautiful color can't wait to see more real life wrist shots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk

dpodola said:


> Beautiful color can't wait to see more real life wrist shots
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Neither do I ?

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Rhorya

So just received my Panerai Luminor GMT. Almost afraid to wear it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrDanno

EL_GEEk said:


> Haven't purchased a watch in a while. I've been waiting for one of these...
> Pic borrowed from the Interwebs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."
> 
> Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


Awesome! I went for a fixed bezel sunburst blue Seaforth myself. I'm into understated tool watches, so perfect for my tastes.

Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan247

Tissot PRC 200 and getting my SKX009 back after having a double dome sapphire crystal installed and the cheaper ring aligned.










Also have this a Hirsch Ayrton performance strap coming for my SNDF93
.


----------



## Malakim

On it's way from Germany now. Come on DHL!


----------



## Rocat

SNK803 from Amazon's crazy low price of $36 was just dropped off at my door. Not bad. Not bad at all. Although it does have the world's tiniest crown.


----------



## atdegs

Just came in the mail.


----------



## corn18

Arrived today


----------



## jetcash

Rocat said:


> SNK803 from Amazon's crazy low price of $36 was just dropped off at my door. Not bad. Not bad at all. Although it does have the world's tiniest crown.


It does! Get your fingernails ready!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk

Mine arrived today too. Couldn't resist for that price and got two. One for modding and the other one, who knows









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## ChronoTraveler

I love that Seiko. Put it on a distressed/combat strap and you have a military watch. Keep the original stap and your wife can wear it.


----------



## Spartan247

Tissot PRC 200 arrived today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olavii

2 trifoglio watches. Pics from web.


----------



## Jur_iii

73 Percent Discount on the Alpina Startimer Pilot...I simply couldn't resist and hat to pull the trigger...279 Euro on total😆😆😆









Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1

Arrived a couple of days ago and can't remember if I posted it or not with the Photobucket disaster. GW5000-1JF


----------



## Spartan247

Just got my 009 back from getting a double domed sapphire crystal installed. Couldn't be happier. Thanks to Duarte at NEWW, great job!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awturbosp

2 Bathys! A Benthic GMT and a 100 Fathoms.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Got this chunky Florijn Diver


----------



## Rocat

Wow, that looks very good.



Spartan247 said:


> Just got my 009 back from getting a double domed sapphire crystal installed. Couldn't be happier. Thanks to Duarte at NEWW, great job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olavii

Gruppo Gamma Vanguard N-18. Pic from web


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Have a Seiko turtle and Strapcode Endmill en route for my first purchase since October. If it's not too small, will look to have it modded.


----------



## blowfish89

I haven't posted on WUS in a few months but I bought a Sinn 103 St recently- this will be my only watch purchase for this year. This is also the only time I have re-bought a watch after selling it previously, though this time it's a beadblasted 103 with a German date wheel.


----------



## atdegs

In the mail. Never seen one before.


----------



## Sweepsyy




----------



## Rocat

Bergeon 6767f spring bar tool is inbound.


----------



## Spartan247

New Hirsch Ayrton strap for my SNDF93. Carbon fiber leather with yellow caoutchouc rubber lining. I do believe it's a perfect match.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## randb

Not my photo. But both on there way to Australia from Spain. Too impatient to wait for them to get onto EBay.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Wearing my brand new Victorinox Chrono Classic XLS Alarm Chronograph 241280 that I got in the mail last week. I haven't even had a chance to photograph it yet, so I'm posting a stock picture from the net.








​


----------



## ChiefWahoo

^^ I've been trying to remember why I sold my Chrono Classic. Very handsome watches. Congrats!


----------



## Aston-Mac

Currently en route from Japan my birth year 1987 Seiko Chronos


----------



## J3hundred

Have my first WUs classified purchase hopefully getting shipped today.


----------



## kpjimmy

Seiko Samurai SRPB53. Second pepsi, other is the PADI SRPA21. It was a real toss up between this and the ion one, but I heard the ion plating scratches pretty easily.


----------



## kpjimmy

Spartan247 said:


> New Hirsch Ayrton strap for my SNDF93. Carbon fiber leather with yellow caoutchouc rubber lining. I do believe it's a perfect match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great! I have a blue one of those  Great strap! I have a modded version with your yellow hands. Went with Patrik with cloverstraps on this one.


----------



## mannal

Yet another example of opportunity meeting preparedness (and a cool wife). Another dent in the checkbook thanks to the Heads Up! thread. This is a bit larger than I like but it will help round-out my collection.


----------



## nkrell11

Scratching an itch, I need to stay off the internet. Pulled the trigger on a Trident Pro can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite

nkrell11 said:


> Scratching an itch, I need to stay off the internet. Pulled the trigger on a Trident Pro can't wait for it to get here.


That's a great watch in white. I got the exact one (43mm). Yeah, I don't know why I'm looking at the WUS forum. I have no cash, it's like playing with fire.


----------



## JohnGo

This cheerful Seiko fiver, the Mount Fuji LE.


----------



## Aonarch

Whelp one day shipping from Amazon.

Sarb033. I was shopping for a less expensive Rolex Explorer, I settled on the Ball Enterprise, but then I saw the Sarb033. Insane watch for $330. One requirement was it had to have lume. The Ball has amazing lume, but I like the look of the Seiko better. I just wish there was a better bracelet available. I had an extra Seiko leather strap, so I threw it on.


----------



## jschall

I have a new Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical in the mail courtesy of my Father (he's pretty awesome), wanted to give me a meaningful gift for completion of my M.S.E. Since its coming in the mail ordered a new leather nato for it from Martu as well ... eagerly waiting for both


----------



## Choptop

couldnt resist


----------



## Choptop

I'm so weak.... I also ordered this...


----------



## Choptop

and this...









it reminded me of the Shinola Contrast Chrono... for a lot less $$


----------



## DC guy

DC guy said:


> How's this for affordable? I put in a token bid when it was at .99. Tonight I was shocked to get notified I won it for $5.50 plus $14 shipping.
> 
> View attachment 12239898
> 
> 
> It's 37mm (perfect for me) and supposedly running. No idea what movement is inside but Google showed me another Visotex with a non-pin lever inside... fingers crossed!


It arrived today. Not a pin lever, thank god, but a 17 jewel hand-cranking FE 140 movement that still purrs like a kitten.










Unfortunately, the springbars have literally 1mm of clearance from the case, so I couldn't put a nice leather strap on it. I barely squeezed this NATO on, and that was by removing the bars, holding the nylon in place, then re-attaching the bars.


----------



## jetcash

DC guy said:


> Unfortunately, the springbars have literally 1mm of clearance from the case, so I couldn't put a nice leather strap on it. I barely squeezed this NATO on, and that was by removing the bars, holding the nylon in place, then re-attaching the bars.


That watch screams for mesh!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## DC guy

jetcash said:


> That watch screams for mesh!
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Good suggestion, thanks! I had one lying around and it actually fit.


----------



## rickpal14

Just ordered yesterday.... Can't wait for the Big Brown truck to deliver it!!!


----------



## jcombs1

Slightly modded 007 from Duarte at NEWW. Blue sapphire crystal was already installed, he added the Ti Samurai hands and lumed ceramic bezel. Fast turnaround and great service from Duarte.


----------



## Rhorya

Just got my new used Squale Tropic GMT 30 ATM!! Thank you Fawkesguy on WUS for being a great seller! Love the look of the watch and it rounds out my collection of divers and GMT's.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jetcash

DC guy said:


> Good suggestion, thanks! I had one lying around and it actually fit.


Rock on! It looks great!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## dustpilot

Timex Expedition Camper T497139J on the way.
It will be my first Timex, and while it might not exactly be haut horlogerie, I am curiously excited about it.

Photo borrowed (with thanks) from the internet. 









------------------------------------------------------

Extend an act of kindness to a stranger, or someone less fortunate than yourself today. The positive effects of a kind gesture are mutually beneficial.


----------



## Alex_B.

Another Bulova super seville for the collection to see if i really like a gold two tone watch or if it's merely the idea that speaks to me.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Just received my Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic Chronograph 241619 that I snagged for an unbelievable price. It was a bear to set, but it runs perfectly and is a very different kind of chronograph. As you can tell from my signature, I am a sucker for Victorinox Swiss Army watches.








(not my photograph)







(my photograph)
​


----------



## Mintu

Choptop said:


> I'm so weak.... I also ordered this...
> 
> View attachment 12332359


From where did you order this?
Looks good.


----------



## kpjimmy

Pepsi Samurai in!🙃









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## GuessWho

I don't have a quality skeleton watch and I've been close to buying one a few times. This time I went for it, Poljot International "Peter the Great"














Poljot International is based out of, and assembles the watches in Germany, the movement is a Hangzhou 9011 "Decorated and adjusted" by PI, the watch itself celebrates one of Russia's greatest Tsars, a very "International" watch indeed.


----------



## Rocat

Thanks to Amazon Prime Day, an Invicta 9400 Explorer homage in blue. It uses the Ronda 515.24H which is nothing special but it gets the job done. I had the black faced version and sold it off last year. This one popped up with a bit of a discount so I bought it. 40mm with a 20mm bracelet. I figured "What the heck" I've got enough black dial watches.

Image taken from the web and Jomashop.


----------



## det55

Just picked up one of these!


----------



## DMCBanshee

Freshly received, I love the look of this Military Sub


----------



## Rocat

It seems the watches I bought last night and today are versions of watches I've had and sold in the past. Had an Invicta Explorer II Homage and bought two again. Blue and white this time. I had an inexpensive Deep Blue Master1000 in yellow and just bought the matte red version a few minutes ago. I have been looking for an affordable (to me) red dial diver for some time and the foolish "Cyber" pulled me in. I know none of my purchases have any lume to speak of, but I'm o.k. with that.


**Edit** 

A last minute Hirsch Mariner Leather strap was also bought today.


----------



## atdegs

Just arrived. Swapping out my Quartz Khaki 38 for this one.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite

DMCBanshee said:


> Freshly received, I love the look of this Military Sub


Great piece! What is it and where can I get it?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

Thanks to city74, the Heads Up! thread and Amazon I have this in-bound:


----------



## Itubij

This one. It's the second time I am seeing at the purchase price and decided to make they buy.


----------



## soundscape

In celebration of a recent personal achievement, my spouse allowed a *Citizen Nighthawk* through :-!









My first...

Citizen
Solar
GMT

It marks a personal triumph in my life. Can't wait to get my hands on it!


----------



## catsteeth

mannal said:


> Thanks to city74, the Heads Up! thread and Amazon I have this in-bound:
> 
> View attachment 12342465


Fantastic watch. Mine says hello.






Quality case, clear dial and print, and the best hand-set I have bar none.


----------



## tanksndudes

This guy, from Meranom, because I've wanted a 12-hour bezel for a while, and because I need more blue in my life:








And this guy, from f29, because I already have the black version on a bracelet, and because I still need more blue in my life:


----------



## jcombs1

Fresh from Duarte at NEWW. Ti Samurai hands, lumed ceramic bezel insert and blue sapphire.


----------



## globetrotta

Can I post straps here - well of not sorry but I am going to anyway. As if I needed anymore NATO's!

TSS and Blushrak Alpha both PVD my obsession with PVD is getting costly. When Blushark gets a British Khaki PVD in that too is on the list. Stock photos and I just modified the TSS with MS Paint eraser to delete other choices in case anyone picks up on that.


----------



## J3hundred

Traded the "Goldeneye" Glycine Combat Sub for this one... it's in the mail!


----------



## Al Faromeo

I've ordered a Haveston nato for my MWW Iconik 3 - expected delivery: sometime in August...


----------



## WatchNut22

This baby just showed up. It does NOT disappoint!



















Humbly Conquering the World One Watch at a Time!

Horologically Yours, Rick


----------



## Rhorya

I have the Marathon Jumbo Day Date (JDD) coming tomorrow with the Great Seal matching bracelet thanks to Amazon Prime day.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ApexRex

Fresh from F29, hopefully arriving tomorrow.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## boze

This SRPA29 was an early Prime Day deal and the ten dollar Hadley Roma arrived a day later. Love the guilloche dial.


----------



## boze

My other Prime Day purchase was a Seiko Recraft SNKM97. Pix are before and after taking a Scotch Brite pad to the bracelet.


----------



## pantagruel

Couldn't resist the half price sale on this Christopher Ward Slimline.


----------



## doe517

59yukon01 said:


> After almost a two week wait they both are here. A photographer I am not.......but liking this blue dial a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had it for about 2 months. fun watch. Looks great on a lot of straps. Currently have mine on black rubber racing strap with blue sticking.


----------



## mannal

Very impressed with the packaging, look and feel of the watch. The movement has a "cheap" feel when I wind & set and Mr. Timegrapher says it is running about 15sec fast. I'm going to let it run for a day and re-check. I believe it will be a keeper.



































mannal said:


> Thanks to city74, the Heads Up! thread and Amazon I have this in-bound:
> 
> View attachment 12342465


----------



## DMCBanshee

Chrono diver beast, freshly out of the mailbox. Stingray Master Mariner Deep Sea...


----------



## catsteeth

mannal said:


> Very impressed with the packaging, look and feel of the watch. The movement has a "cheap" feel when I wind & set and Mr. Timegrapher says it is running about 15sec fast. I'm going to let it run for a day and re-check. I believe it will be a keeper.
> 
> View attachment 12348175
> 
> 
> View attachment 12348177
> 
> 
> View attachment 12348179
> 
> 
> View attachment 12348181


Ahh... Yes... Quality case, hand-set and dial. But the movement is only adequate. Its still for the money excellent value. Actually mine is about 5-8sec fast/day, and its been utterly reliable. I try not to wind automatic movements, so as to prolong their life. I don't know whether your rotor is as noisy as mine, but mine sounds like its full of tiny glass beads, all rattling away.
I'm glad you like it. I'm going to keep mine. I was a little unsure of the C3 green print/lume, thinking I'd prefer white. But now I'm absolutely sure the green is what makes it such a characterful watch.


----------



## catsteeth

DMCBanshee said:


> Chrono diver beast, freshly out of the mailbox. Stingray Master Mariner Deep Sea...


Like the watch, particularly the bezel, and lugs. But that bracelet is AMAZING. Where did you get the watch, and do you know what they call that style of bracelet - mini-engineer?


----------



## mannal

catsteeth said:


> Ahh... Yes... Quality case, hand-set and dial. But the movement is only adequate. Its still for the money excellent value. Actually mine is about 5-8sec fast/day, and its been utterly reliable. I try not to wind automatic movements, so as to prolong their life. I don't know whether your rotor is as noisy as mine, but mine sounds like its full of tiny glass beads, all rattling away.
> I'm glad you like it. I'm going to keep mine. I was a little unsure of the C3 green print/lume, thinking I'd prefer white. But now I'm absolutely sure the green is what makes it such a characterful watch.


My boys will be the final judges in regards to lume quality. The rotor is noisy but meets my expectations but the strap will have to go. I used the last hole and it is still loose. I need to find a strap for my new Pan Europ as well. That one is going to be a PITA due-to where they drilled the lugs.


----------



## Agent Sands

Prime day straps arrived!

And now my Accutron Amerigo gets a new lease on life:


----------



## parsig9

Prime day watch arrived.


----------



## DMCBanshee

catsteeth said:


> Like the watch, particularly the bezel, and lugs. But that bracelet is AMAZING. Where did you get the watch, and do you know what they call that style of bracelet - mini-engineer?


Thanks buddy! I really love the bracelet too, I ignore the name of the bracelet I had a similar one on my Zeno SOS watch. I found this one here in f29 forum but seems very rare to find...


----------



## Elkins45

This one barely falls in the affordable category, and it wouldn't if it were new.

Ball Engineer II Arabic COSC


----------



## yankeexpress

parsig9 said:


> Prime day watch arrived.


My Prime Day snag is stuck in the mail......finally found a new SKXA35 at a fair price. Have a new Isofrane YELLOW rubber strap all ready to install on it.

USPS tracking had it arriving today, but no.....hopefully Saturday.

Thanks to all you fellow cheapskates who post awesome deals on the f71 forum Bargain Thread, and in this case MacinFL I think had the deal:


----------



## DMCBanshee

Got this Deep Blue Juggernaut II yesterday. I had a yellow one 3 years ago and really loved the sapphire bezel


----------



## nkrell11

Waiting on some Nato's to arrive hoping they show up soon so I can try them out and pick my watch for the day.

Well they came today and I ordered one of three in the wrong size, silly me.


----------



## Tekniqs

mannal said:


> Thanks to city74, the Heads Up! thread and Amazon I have this in-bound:
> 
> View attachment 12342465


dope! how much was it?


----------



## mannal

Tax made it $240.69.



Tekniqs said:


> dope! how much was it?


----------



## pantagruel

Another new one coming my way as a result of the "Summer 2017 Flip Fest." A Tissot Couturier automatic. Kind of like a poor man's Lange 1 with the offset dial.


----------



## ARMADUK

Awesome open end strap arrived for my 20mm watches


----------



## Jeep99dad

Land Tuesday finally but I know they'll be worth the wait 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya

Coming soon to a wrist near me!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## REDHELLOMOTO

Helm Khuraburi on its way, looks amazing. Can't wait









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## zielony

I got two bulova snorkels


----------



## Imbiton

Jeep99dad said:


> Land Tuesday finally but I know they'll be worth the wait
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Savvy choice

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton

unexpectedly, I found a Benarus 42mm Moray Blue Dial and a black dial Sea Snake. Both Class of 2013.


----------



## Imbiton

Just arrived. Blue dial 42mm moray class of 2013









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya

Well the new Marathon JDD arrived, ordered this on Prime day.

Very sweet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vzan

Super affordable Casio F-91W.


----------



## Imbiton

Lucky with moray









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kubby

Muhahaha! Got one! at a very reasonable price IMO...









Any Guesses?

K.


----------



## Chucho73

This Helm.

Pic from seller









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk

She is finally here









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Kubby

Good afternoon.

To expand upon my unhelpful and, admittedly somewhat immature post 8507, This is what I have been expecting...

Citizen Bracelet 56-S06105 for my BN0151. 







The Blue BN0151 comes only on the rubber dive strap, It's the black BN0150 that can be supplied by Citizen with the Bracelet. There are several threads about the suitability of this bracelet for the blue version and the availability of it.
As you can see, it's a perfect fit and the change in the watches appearance is striking, IMO







The build quality of the bracelet is excellent and, as you can see, its a ratchet adjusted item.







In all, £65 from Citizen UK. ( They now state out of stock with a 2 to 3 week wait for stock from manufacturer) worth every penny as far as I'm concerned.

Many thanks to Lyn Thomas at Citizen UK.

Take it easy,

K.


----------



## uyebsk

First KS purchase arrived today. Nailed it with the finishing on the ceramic bezel and sapphire.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite

REDHELLOMOTO said:


> Helm Khuraburi on its way, looks amazing. Can't wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


Those Helm watches's look fantastic. The Vanuatu looks terrific too. Wow! Looks like great value for money.


----------



## Rhorya

My custom Angular Momentum GMT has arrived.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brandon\




----------



## grabby

I keep hoping Robin Williams will magically show up, hold my shoulder, and tell me "It's not your fault" over and over. 

I have the Christopher Ward Trident Pro 600 GMT, SKX013, and Vostok "Zissou" Amphibia in black all inbound right now.


----------



## Emsflyer84

After waiting two weeks and a day for production, my Archimede 39 w/ date shipped this morning, to arrive tomorrow before noon. Overnight shipping Germany to U.S.!


----------



## savedbythebell

Love the Archimede , owned it twice in 39, super versatile watch, in fact just got something very similar , sinn 556i.



Emsflyer84 said:


> After waiting two weeks and a day for production, my Archimede 39 w/ date shipped this morning, to arrive tomorrow before noon. Overnight shipping Germany to U.S.!


----------



## savedbythebell

Sinn 556i on this sinn leather strap, and Bambino V2.


----------



## catsteeth

This just arrived. It was seeing Hornets pair of lovely Squale GMT's that pushed me over the edge.







And the Sea Storm pre-order is now finally on its way.


----------



## Rhorya

Waiting for my NFW limited edition (only 50 made) Chris Kyle Patriot watch to arrive. It's a quartz movement and left side destro crown. I'm not much into quartz watches but this one is for a worthy cause, proceeds go to the Chris Kyle Foundation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Emsflyer84

Arrived today, complete with gummy bears!


----------



## lechat

For me today









Envoyé de mon SM-A320FL en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## nkrell11

I have a couple 20mm straps on their way to me from a fellow member, can't remember where they're shipping from but it will be a couple weeks before I see them which is fine.


----------



## Prdrers

Rhorya said:


> Waiting for my NFW limited edition (only 50 made) Chris Kyle Patriot watch to arrive. It's a quartz movement and left side destro crown. I'm not much into quartz watches but this one is for a worthy cause, proceeds go to the Chris Kyle Foundation.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Are those sold out? Couldn't find em...

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya

Prdrers said:


> Are those sold out? Couldn't find em...
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


Yes they sold out quick. All pre-orders

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ragl

Purchased yesterday and now patiently awaiting delivery of my orange dial T - Diver:

View attachment 12367423


Cheers,

Alan


----------



## nezadinkzveries

I had a feeling that square models are missing in my collection so gone for these two. 
Feeling disappeared.


----------



## Hornet99

catsteeth said:


> This just arrived. It was seeing Hornets pair of lovely Squale GMT's that pushed me over the edge.
> View attachment 12364705
> 
> And the Sea Storm pre-order is now finally on its way.
> View attachment 12364711


That's fine cats, you blame me for your weak willed ways...... :-d

....and yes I do have a lovely pair (of Squale's b-)).


----------



## jetcash

Another shark mesh coming in. I'm sick of switching the one I have between watches all the time.









Now my scuba dude can have one that actually fits.


----------



## yankeexpress

Just received email of shipping notice, can't wait! As Carly Simon famously sang....Anticipation!


----------



## jcombs1

yankeexpress said:


> Just received email of shipping notice, can't wait! As Carly Simon famously sang....Anticipation!
> 
> View attachment 12369925


I'm curious to hear your thoughts on this one. It has a unique set of complications and movement and it seems to be completely different to anything else out there.

It's intriguing and I'm hoping it's as well executed as it is cutting edge and that the watch justifies its seemingly high price.

Would love for you to do a review, you have handled as many watches as anyone and your opinion would help me in making a buying decision.

It looks great.

Aurora | gavox watches


----------



## tienboi

Don't know if she's a keeper just yet...


----------



## yankeexpress

jcombs1 said:


> I'm curious to hear your thoughts on this one. It has a unique set of complications and movement and it seems to be completely different to anything else out there.
> 
> It's intriguing and I'm hoping it's as well executed as it is cutting edge and that the watch justifies its seemingly high price.
> 
> Would love for you to do a review, you have handled as many watches as anyone and your opinion would help me in making a buying decision.
> 
> It looks great.
> 
> Aurora | gavox watches


There is this online interactive demo.....

Gavox demo. (Tap on the crown to play.)

.......I have been playing with on my iPad that gives a taste of the Aurora features. I also watched a video review on youtube, so I am ready to play.


----------



## Mikavulin

Very very New Delivery of 35 unique ( with The nane of each Pilots on each Watches)

On The baseof my Gavox Squadron. I am now in Romania delivering the 711 squadron watches to MiG 21 fighter pilots just before the airshow


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9

Flipped your pic. Was messing with my mind. The Latin is the same as my fraternity motto; "In this sign, you will conquer." 
What a special piece.


----------



## Tekniqs

mannal said:


> Tax made it $240.69.


damnit! maybe I should come around the forums more so I can get in on these deals lol


----------



## yankeexpress

Tekniqs said:


> damnit! maybe I should come around the forums more so I can get in on these deals lol


Buckle your seatbelt, this thread is a very slippery slope! Not to mention the Bargain thread.


----------



## Watch Obsessive

Always had my eye on the 38.5mm Omega Aqua Terra Skyfall but snapped up the older, smaller version at a really good price. Hopefully it'll scratch the itch and I'm buzzing to finally be an Omega owner.

I've been hankering after a 36mm for a while and this should suit my 6.5" wrist nicely.

36mm Omega Aqua Terra 2500, blue dial.

This will be my last purchase for a loooong time (said that 2 watches ago ).

Impatiently awaiting delivery.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash

jetcash said:


> Another shark mesh coming in. I'm sick of switching the one I have between watches all the time.


DON'T BUY THIS ONE!

The links are twisted making the bracelet very stiff. Hell of a time just getting the spring bars through the ends. And the twist makes the clasp hard to fasten. That means watch on the floor maybe. YIKES!

Get the Ritche one instead!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK

Managed to snatch this beautie off the bay, can't wait to get it! (Orients stock photo)


----------



## Araziza

Watch Obsessive said:


> Always had my eye on the 38.5mm Omega Aqua Terra Skyfall but snapped up the older, smaller version at a really good price. Hopefully it'll scratch the itch and I'm buzzing to finally be an Omega owner.
> 
> I've been hankering after a 36mm for a while and this should suit my 6.5" wrist nicely.
> 
> 36mm Omega Aqua Terra 2500, blue dial.
> 
> This will be my last purchase for a loooong time (said that 2 watches ago ).
> 
> Impatiently awaiting delivery.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heh, I said the same thing two years ago. Got the same watch as you but in the 39mm quartz version. It mostly scratched the itch, and my big grail changed. But I still love my Aqua Terra, and it gets a lot of wear.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Obsessive

Araziza said:


> Heh, I said the same thing two years ago. Got the same watch as you but in the 39mm quartz version. It mostly scratched the itch, and my big grail changed. But I still love my Aqua Terra, and it gets a lot of wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great! What's the new grail then?

I had the choice of going for the Skyfall but have had my heart set on smaller watches of late. Obviously the 38.5mm is small by today's standards but I own a lot of others in that size and wanted something around 36mm.

Hopefully I'll get it tomorrow, fingers crossed.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Araziza

Watch Obsessive said:


> Looks great! What's the new grail then?
> 
> I had the choice of going for the Skyfall but have had my heart set on smaller watches of late. Obviously the 38.5mm is small by today's standards but I own a lot of others in that size and wanted something around 36mm.
> 
> Hopefully I'll get it tomorrow, fingers crossed.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The new Grail (and actually, the new acquisition, so I don't know if I can call it a Grail anymore) is the Seamaster 300 master co-axial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Obsessive

Araziza said:


> The new Grail (and actually, the new acquisition, so I don't know if I can call it a Grail anymore) is the Seamaster 300 master co-axial
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great choice! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut

Arrived today from Ashford. 
Diggin it!!

Came on bracelet, but changed immediately to this Gekota strap that I had on another piece. 
23mm lugs, so limited choices in the strap drawer.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitja

This Havana on the way. 
At first I set my eyes on Seiko SNA411 Flightmaster, but the price and availability is big issue this days. Then I checked this rival but fall in love in completely differend color combo - Havana theme.








(photo from this forum)


----------



## ApexRex

Mitja said:


> This Havana on the way.
> At first I set my eyes on Seiko SNA411 Flightmaster, but the price and availability is big issue this days. Then I checked this rival but fall in love in completely differend color combo - Havana


Where did you find this in stock? Have been looking for a reliable vendor to buy from

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9

What Orient is that?



ARMADUK said:


> Managed to snatch this beautie off the bay, can't wait to get it! (Orients stock photo)


----------



## lxnastynotch93

Some SUN026 action 










aaaaaand just for kicks an SBEE001 Giugiaro Limited Edition


----------



## Rhorya

This just arrived!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## benoize

This just in: Tisell vintage sub. A real class act!









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1

These 2 arrived within 24 hours of each other. Vastly different in a lot of ways but both equally as impressive. Mudman might be the most practical everyday wearer in the Master of G series and the 104 is nicer than I hoped it would be, great size and really nice in hand.


----------



## Rhorya

jcombs1 said:


> These 2 arrived within 24 hours of each other. Vastly different in a lot of ways but both equally as impressive. Mudman might be the most practical everyday wearer in the Master of G series and the 104 is nicer than I hoped it would be, great size and really nice in hand.
> 
> View attachment 12384889


It would be a Sinn not like the white face!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ARMADUK

parsig9 said:


> What Orient is that?


2er00002d


----------



## EDCTimes

These are new editions over last few days... The silver dial Accurist ...2 and 1/2 months from UK....Black dial Accurist 12 days from UK... pay for the expedited shipping . The silver dial had a nato originally ...added mesh quickly... Two different personalities in the same watch.
Seiko SNE102 was a love at first sight with a Solar addition to my modest collection.... 

Excuse the lighting... here they are.


----------



## EL_GEEk

This just in









"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @watchexposure


----------



## Tekniqs

Emsflyer84 said:


> Arrived today, complete with gummy bears!


noice! Love me some pilot watches!


----------



## Piede

This!









(picture from www)


----------



## Chirv

Parts parts parts! Still gotta decide if it'll go on shark mesh or rubber... Who am I kidding I'll probably order both. (third pic is just for the ceramic bezel insert)









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## LutFi

These four.


----------



## gray-beard

I'm taking a chance with a Chinese watch from eBay. 
The seller has very high feedback, but with me luck anyway.
I have always liked blue hands on a white dial.


----------



## tanksndudes

I've wanted this champagne Bernhardt since I first learned about the brand. I always ended up buying other stuff though. Saw this on eBay yesterday with an hour to go and placed a bid. I got it for a good price, and still with nearly two years of warranty. Pretty excited to get it.


----------



## Rhorya

New never used Tag Heuer Calibre 5 movement based on the ETA 2824-2 core ebauche, for a project dive watch in looking to build.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GuessWho

In 2008 the Second Moscow Watch Factory was bulldozed and cleared away for a new business park. However, the "Slava" brand (main brand of SMWF) continues to live on via a small shop, a few small shops actually, in the Leningradsky district in Moscow.







I had the chance to read an interview from December 2016 from the owner of "Slava", apparently business is doing alright, especially with cheap Russian made quartz watches sold to the China market. However, they are still manufacturing cases/dials/hands and placing them on NOS SMWF movements (Slava 2414, 2416, 2427, and 2428), this is done in either Penza or Uglich (one article says Penza, one says Uglich, perhaps both are wrong...); they also make watches using Vostok movements, and of course using Seiko and Miyota automatics as well, most of these watches are under brand name "Spetsnaz".

For a while this shop did not take online orders, so the only way to get your hands on one of these was to go there yourself. However it seems they're reaching out to the rest of the planet and offered online ordering, so I took a chance to pick up a new Slava that has the automatic 2427 movement.







Prices are not the best for watches with the Slava movements, but they've been out of production for 9 years so the prices probably aren't going to drop anytime soon (much like the Poljot 3133 supply which has yet to completely dry up). The fact you can still get a brand new "official" Slava though is pretty nice!


----------



## Chirv

Dan Henry 1970 on a Brady Strap (not pictured). Was going for the gray but got a banger deal on it from Reddit's watchexchange so might just try trading it if the color doesn't grow on me. I've been diver-less for the past few months but I'll have two this weekend (other being the custom Amphibia) once I get home from summer classes!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent Sands

Wanted a proper dress watch but didn't want to spring for the Tissot Le Locle, so I thought I'd give this FC a spin.


----------



## Choptop

Got this in the mail today. $22 shipped. Looks and feels like more than that. Very thin. fine mesh bracelet with a cool magnetic closure that is infinitely adjustable.


----------



## MEzz

Green Amphibia 150 SE in green incoming


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Still seeking to keep only 6 to 7 watches, I got rid of more pieces and bought this one as a GMT to the now reduced collection.


----------



## Jaystarrrr

My girlfriend gave me 300£ for a watch for my birthday 2 months ago. Been looking for the right buy and finally settled on this Seiko SARB017 

Can't wait!

Bought a nice chain from WatchGecko as well - 18£ (down from 48)









Sent from my LON-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## eminguy

Jack Mason JM-D103 coming soon... I backed their Kickstarter campaign. Looking forward to seeing this watch in person. If it looks half as good in person as in the pics, it will be a keeper!


----------



## Rhorya

eminguy said:


> Jack Mason JM-D103 coming soon... I backed their Kickstarter campaign. Looking forward to seeing this watch in person. If it looks half as good in person as in the pics, it will be a keeper!


What movement are they using?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chucho73

Pic taken from the web










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73

Pic from seller










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LutFi

this new W-217H-1A


----------



## ARMADUK

Shipped yesterday from Japan. I are much excite! Fingers crossed that its as good as I imagined it to be. Probably will not be. God damn it what did I do?









It's still affordable IMO, well, it's 5-6x more expensive than my average affordable but I want to try something from Rolex family and this is one of the most affordable watches available ATM.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Just got my first "analog" chrono. I have one on my Seiko h557, but it's hard to see.
Certina C-Sport in orange! Colorful and fun looking. (I do not have much need for a dress watch so i show 'em off.)
It is in the mail. Ill post when i get it.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Jaystarrrr said:


> My girlfriend gave me 300£ for a watch for my birthday 2 months ago. Been looking for the right buy and finally settled on this Seiko SARB017
> 
> Can't wait!
> 
> Bought a nice chain from WatchGecko as well - 18£ (down from 48)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LON-L29 using Tapatalk


You may want to hold off on the bracelet as Strapcode is making SARB017 bracelets now! There are gonna be 4 styles and they look a lot better than the stock bracelet. I just saw them on Strapcode 2 days ago.

PS I LOVE my Alpinist!


----------



## Slant

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> You may want to hold off on the bracelet as Strapcode is making SARB017 bracelets now! There are gonna be 4 styles and they look a lot better than the stock bracelet. I just saw them on Strapcode 2 days ago.
> 
> PS I LOVE my Alpinist!


A pic would help...


----------



## Jaystarrrr

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> You may want to hold off on the bracelet as Strapcode is making SARB017 bracelets now! There are gonna be 4 styles and they look a lot better than the stock bracelet. I just saw them on Strapcode 2 days ago.
> 
> PS I LOVE my Alpinist!


Yeah I saw that. But the chain can go on another watch then

Sent from my LON-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna

The 2016 F72 Chinese Mechanical Forum Pilot watch is flying its way over from Hong Kong as I type!


----------



## Cvp33

Invictastores.com is running a weekend only deal. Use code *UCW84 *for 45% off watches. And YES of course Mickey Mouse versions are included. Had my eye on an automatic N35A, 24 jewel movement diver knock off for ~$96 after coupon. And yes of course it comes with an obnoxious giant plastic diver carrying case. Pretend not to enjoy.

Only 1 Charcoal dial left. I bought the other. https://invictastores.com/invicta-d...tainless-steel-case-charcoal-dial-model-24610


----------



## dustpilot

Cvp33 said:


> Invictastores.com is running a weekend only deal. Use code *UCW84 *for 45% off watches. And YES of course Mickey Mouse versions are included. Had my eye on an automatic N35A, 24 jewel movement diver knock off for ~$96 after coupon. And yes of course it comes with an obnoxious giant plastic diver carrying case. Pretend not to enjoy.
> 
> Only 1 Charcoal dial left. I bought the other. https://invictastores.com/invicta-d...tainless-steel-case-charcoal-dial-model-24610


You found a much better deal than I did on the charcoal dial Mickey. Last month I bought a red dial and a charcoal dial from Amazon. The red dial was a good deal at $79, but the charcoal was $147. Had I known that a sale like this was coming along I could have waited, but I didn't know at the time. C'est la vie.
Thanks for sharing the coupon code. Some folks can take advantage of that code for a good deal.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Slant said:


> A pic would help...


Yes That is the Seiko stock bracelet. Check out Strapcode's website for the Jubilee and Diving style bracelets. I think they look a bit cooler than the Seiko original. Just my humble opinion. Thanks


----------



## yankeexpress

Valjoux 7750 inside Accu-Swiss 63c121


----------



## Piede

Look what came in!


----------



## Eaglebone

The Vostok is finally here! Ordered 25th May, arrived broken 13th June, back at Meranom 6th July, repaired and posted back to me 22nd July, finally on my wrist in working order 5th August. Russian post is slow!


----------



## Cvp33

dustpilot said:


> You found a much better deal than I did on the charcoal dial Mickey. Last month I bought a red dial and a charcoal dial from Amazon. The red dial was a good deal at $79, but the charcoal was $147. Had I known that a sale like this was coming along I could have waited, but I didn't know at the time. C'est la vie.
> Thanks for sharing the coupon code. Some folks can take advantage of that code for a good deal.


Your caseback picture is one of the reasons I pulled the trigger. $79 is well bought!


----------



## eminguy

SRP779J. 1st Turtle. I have a SARB033 which I really like. Hope this will be as nice. I have read here on WUS of potential chapter ring misalignment issues earlier on. Hope they are corrected by now. I'll know in a few. I plan to put in a domed crystal, so even if, I should be able to correct it. If it's as "on the mark" as the stock photo, I'll be satisfied.


----------



## Cvp33

dustpilot said:


> You found a much better deal than I did on the charcoal dial Mickey. Last month I bought a red dial and a charcoal dial from Amazon. The red dial was a good deal at $79, but the charcoal was $147. Had I known that a sale like this was coming along I could have waited, but I didn't know at the time. C'est la vie.
> Thanks for sharing the coupon code. Some folks can take advantage of that code for a good deal.


Just double checked and both the charcoal and red dials are available on Amazon for $79. Just ordered 1 of each and cancelled the Invicta order.


----------



## cheapie

I have my first "grail" inbound. Sinn 857 UTC:









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Goodfellas

Unlike anything else I have...









Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Accidentally won this


----------



## applejosh

ChiefWahoo said:


> Accidentally won this


Accidentally? Did you trip?


----------



## ChiefWahoo

applejosh said:


> Accidentally? Did you trip?


Itchy trigger finger


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Might not matter. Just zoomed in on one of the photos and it looks like the bezel is scratched all to hell. The description said never worn, but it looks like it was kicked across the floor. eBay sucks.


----------



## BeardyBoy

Just waiting for delivery of a Straton Curve-Chrono won on eBay. A nice 70's feel racing chronograph.


----------



## mannal

In-bound from F29.


----------



## saltddirk

After 7 months of abstinence, this weekend these 2



oh and also a couple of Hanhart chronometers,.... and a Omega one.
Yeah I know. I know....

D


----------



## saltddirk

the stopwatches


----------



## saltddirk

HANHART


----------



## saltddirk

for some reason only one picture uploads, ah well, you get the drift....
And I almost forgot this, it's quartz and "gold plated" -> Kitsch but it is 24H dial and the Globe rotates 



for 9 dollar


----------



## Astropin

Cvp33 said:


> Invictastores.com is running a weekend only deal. Use code *UCW84 *for 45% off watches. And YES of course Mickey Mouse versions are included. Had my eye on an automatic N35A, 24 jewel movement diver knock off for ~$96 after coupon. And yes of course it comes with an obnoxious giant plastic diver carrying case. Pretend not to enjoy.
> 
> Only 1 Charcoal dial left. I bought the other. https://invictastores.com/invicta-d...tainless-steel-case-charcoal-dial-model-24610


I just picked up the same watch from Amazon for $79.99 with Prime shipping. My wife LOVES Disney and we have Dinsey's Timeshare (DVC) so this will be a great addition.


----------



## Knockologist

Tissot PRC200 from eBay and a Dan Henry 1939, needed to scratch a chronograph itch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UglyMutt

Binnacle diver with a Globemaster bezel


----------



## Brey17

New arrival today. I'm going to try to get this a serious shot.


----------



## wd-41

I just got this Aragon diver from another forum member. I'm really liking this affordable beater thus far. Great value for money!


----------



## BeardyBoy

BeardyBoy said:


> Just waiting for delivery of a Straton Curve-Chrono won on eBay. A nice 70's feel racing chronograph.


Arrived today, and I am well chuffed!!


----------



## m3ga

BeardyBoy said:


> Arrived today, and I am well chuffed!!
> 
> View attachment 12410883


Looks great. What did you pay for it if I may ask?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ApexRex

BeardyBoy said:


> Arrived today, and I am well chuffed!!
> 
> View attachment 12410883


I love mine, easily top 3 in my collection. Wears great, looks awesome, is awesome. Nice buy. Don't see these come up second hand very much, and for good reason.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcwadleigh

Finally got my first DAS canvas. It came from another WUS member and arrived yesterday. It's a great strap and I can certainly see why everyone loves them. I only thing is I can't decide what color it is. It was described as Charcoal, but it's kinda looks purple to me sometimes. What do you think?









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## CV50

Works perfect, IMHO !


----------



## alexgand

After some time looking for it, finally: archimede outdoor protect!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

Very happy with this purchase.











mannal said:


> In-bound from F29.
> 
> View attachment 12409253


----------



## GUTuna

Manchester Watch Works Limited Edition "Blobfish"


----------



## DMCBanshee

Steinhart Triton, love this beast!


----------



## DMCBanshee

GUTuna said:


> Manchester Watch Works Limited Edition "Blobfish"
> 
> View attachment 12415511


Nice Sub, seems to looks great on bracelet!


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Agreed on the MWW. Reminds me of the Seiko 62MAS case. What size is this?


----------



## mannal

A couple of inexpensive straps in-route from Amazon. These is for the new Certina. I was using the last hole on the factory-strap so I ordered a few shorts.


----------



## mannal

Well, maybe not. Measured lugs and they are 19mm. I should have a 19mm short around here somewhere.....



mannal said:


> A couple of inexpensive straps in-route from Amazon. These is for the new Certina. I was using the last hole on the factory-strap so I ordered a few shorts.
> 
> View attachment 12417537
> 
> 
> View attachment 12417539


----------



## GUTuna

ChiefWahoo said:


> Agreed on the MWW. Reminds me of the Seiko 62MAS case. What size is this?


40mm - Good call, this is the same case that MWW used for their 62MAS homage


----------



## ChiefWahoo

GUTuna said:


> 40mm - Good call, this is the same case that MWW used for their 62MAS homage


Did not realize they produced one. 
I wish someone would make a 62MAS in 44. I just love that case.


----------



## eminguy

Just arrived this afternoon. Seiko Turtle reissue, SRP779J. Loving it! I think the date is beginning to change. It was lined up a little earlier. This watch is one of the most comfortable I have ever worn. The chapter ring is a bit misaligned, but not the worst I have seen. I plan to put a domed sapphire crystal on it, maybe different hands, so hopefully that can be corrected at that time. But in the meantime, not too bad.


----------



## yankeexpress

63c121

The eBay seller with the best deal ships these by FedEx, which is a real PIA.

Took all day to track it down, finally had it in hand at 1800 at the FedEx depot after it went for a ride around NewEngland today.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Just received my previously owned Citizen Eco-Drive Calibre 2100 AV0050-54A from forum member tommyv5 in a very smooth transaction. I've wanted a calibre 2100 for a while. My son has had the titanium version for several years. This watch has a sapphire crystal, even though similar 2100 calibre versions have mineral crystals. I am happy to have this Citizen join my 12 other Citizens.








​


----------



## yankeexpress

Arrived today, had to chase down the parcel.


----------



## larand

Picked this up at the post office earlier today. A Vostok Amphibia SE 150B26.


----------



## SBUBandit

Got my Jaragar Tourbillion a few weeks ago, but only received the shark mesh bracelet today. Had to shorten it by 8 rows, but fits much better now. The bracelet that came with it is garbage. Also a picture of the size on my 7.75" wrist


----------



## yankeexpress

T49825 arrived yesterday


----------



## Prdrers

rcwadleigh said:


> Finally got my first DAS canvas. It came from another WUS member and arrived yesterday. It's a great strap and I can certainly see why everyone loves them. I only thing is I can't decide what color it is. It was described as Charcoal, but it's kinda looks purple to me sometimes. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


To me it looks more charcoal with the Nighthawk. But against the blue bezel of the 009 it looks more purple.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## rcwadleigh

Prdrers said:


> To me it looks more charcoal with the Nighthawk. But against the blue bezel of the 009 it looks more purple.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


That's what I was thinking. Weird how the different colors play together.

I wore it a couple days on the nighthawk and like it, but it does have a purple hue depending on the light.

Great strap, though.

Thanks for the comment.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33

Couldn't help myself. Invicta 0420 Titanium pro-diver with 24 jewel NH35A movement. $109 delivered after coupon code HGG42X. Pretty darned cheap for automatic movement, glassback, real titanium case and bracelet. 

https://invictastores.com/invicta-pr...and-model-0420


----------



## Rook_Group

Cvp33 said:


> Couldn't help myself. Invicta 0420 Titanium pro-diver with 24 jewel NH35A movement. $109 delivered after coupon code HGG42X. Pretty darned cheap for automatic movement, glassback, real titanium case and bracelet.


Wow, that's impressive. Looks much sleeker than my typical Pro Diver.


----------



## tanksndudes

I have never really been a fan of modded watches. I pretty much like the way most Seikos look from the factory, but every so often I see one that catches my eye. Today was such a time, and I pounced on this 7s26-0040/62MAS mod. I love the look of the 62MAS but will likely never be in a position to buy one, so this feels like the next best thing.


----------



## dman2112

Not in he mail yet but paid for. Sinn 903 blue. Should receive early September. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piede

This one will complete my C65 Trident Classic trio


----------



## Javam

Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro COSC LE










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya

Javam said:


> Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro COSC LE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the black dial version! Nice watch!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tanksndudes

Well, that was fast. I won the auction mid-afternoon Pacific time on Sunday. Shipped from Manila to my door in two days. I'm pleased overall, though I didn't really figure that 22mm lugs on a 39mm watch might make it look... overstrapped. The Z22 it came on was certainly not right. I put it on a waffle from Uncle Seiko for a bit, and that works. This leather pass-through is 20mm, and I don't mind seeing the ends of the springbars if it helps downplay the proportions a bit.


----------



## Gazza74

This arrived today after spending a few days in customs. Not affordable but this is where I spend the majority of my time 

I'll have to update my SOTC. There have been several changes since the last time.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mintu

Piede said:


> This one will complete my C65 Trident Classic trio


Are these still in stock?
They were limited edition sold out already.


----------



## Piede

No I bought it second hand here in NL.


----------



## eminguy

Orient Mako II, shipping today (hopefully). I have several other Orients--4 Bambinos, a Wingman, and an Orient Star--and really like them all. Hope the Mako II lives up to the good rep I hear about it.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

Piede said:


> This one will complete my C65 Trident Classic trio


Where'd you find this?


----------



## Piede

I got it from a Dutch guy who put it on sale


----------



## hongkongtaipan

I Just received a Citizen Eco-Drive Calibre 2100 AV0050-54H in a deal on the WUS watch sales forum. This one joins my Citizen Eco-Drive Calibre 2100 AV0050-54A that I purchased from another WUS member recently. I love both watches, but I think I like the gray even more. Here are some pictures of the watches with my most recent acquisition first.























​


----------



## Piede

I love it!


----------



## Miidel

This grey dialed Defender will hopefully be on it's way after the weekend! 

Picture stolen from google









Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash

Got this beater in the post today! It was advertised as the SNZF27, but is really the 15. Score!

First thing, take this grody band off and get it on some mesh.
















Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodeojones

I'll have this sometime Monday afternoon. Can't wait.


----------



## Cvp33

Took advantage of the Aragon deal. Bought the Parma auto with super luminova dial and the Parma chronograph. Looks like 11oz for each watch. I better do some curls before they get here.


----------



## Chirv

First quartz since I got "into" watches. Not even gonna lie, I'm stoked for this one. Only bidder on eBay, $25 shipped.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## artefact0

Shipped thursday and actually in transit less than 10 kms from home since yesterday!!








I guess it will be there tomorrow morning.:think:


----------



## Chirv

Just won this bid. I swore I was done with vintages for a while... Guess "a while" is over! Love the honeycomb dial and funky numerals. First enicar.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

I just ordered a Citizen Eco-Drive Global Radio Controlled AT8124-91L from DutyFreeIsland yesterday. This will be my sixth radio-controlled Citizen. This one has a nice blue dial with a yellow seconds hand for the chronograph and yellow subdial hands. I don't expect it for at least a week since it has to come from Hong Kong. I've been on a roll with Citizens lately: two Navihawks and two Calibre 2100 watches before this one.






















(Pictures not mine)
​


----------



## saltddirk

After all those months of not buying it looks like there is no damming the flood,
To my defense I had a slot open in the watch box for one like these, It being perhaps the most affordable of the Regatta timers family.


----------



## dwilliams851

On it's way. 67' Speedy.


----------



## Chirv

saltddirk said:


> After all those months of not buying it looks like there is no damming the flood,
> To my defense I had a slot open in the watch box for one like these, It being perhaps the most affordable of the Regatta timers family.
> 
> View attachment 12444015


Love yacht-timers! Is that one mecha-quartz?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Zemian

This! An Orient ER0200DW slowly making its way across the pond.









Sent fra min EVA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## artefact0

Got today!


----------



## saltddirk

Chirv said:


> Love yacht-timers! Is that one mecha-quartz?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


No mechano quartz, or at least tat I know off,
it is powered by the caliber 6M37- 6010 and is one of the so called jumping hands
starting mid 90's i think, mine got a serial nmber starting with 58, that would be 95, august

D


----------



## Currito

eminguy said:


> Orient Mako II, shipping today (hopefully). I have several other Orients--4 Bambinos, a Wingman, and an Orient Star--and really like them all. Hope the Mako II lives up to the good rep I hear about it.


It's a great watch. you'll have no regrets.


----------



## lxnastynotch93

I sold one of these a year ago. I regretted my decision instantly.

They went on super sale a few months after and then stock ran out and I thought I would never be able to buy a brand new one again. I was wrong.

Ecstatic isn't the right word - absolved is more like it.


----------



## eminguy

Parnis 44mm Pilot, sterile dial, sea-gull hand wind movement. 1st sterile pilot (or sterile watch of any type for that matter). Also, first Chinese watch/movement. I've heard good things about these. I'll see how I like it...


----------



## eminguy

Currito said:


> It's a great watch. you'll have no regrets.


Got it in yesterday, and you are so right. I love it. Only thing I don't like is the small crown, a bit difficult to deal with, but that is my only fault with the watch--and that's not a biggie. It is just a bit difficult to screw/unscrew, being so small between the crown guards.


----------



## Jeep99dad

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I sold one of these a year ago. I regretted my decision instantly.
> 
> They went on super sale a few months after and then stock ran out and I thought I would never be able to buy a brand new one again. I was wrong.
> 
> Ecstatic isn't the right word - absolved is more like it.


That's an awesome watch. Miss mine too. 
I'll have another one.


----------



## morewatchesthanmoney

A lot of agonizing, even posted a "what do you think" thread for the first time, which didn't help, haha, not many replies (but appreciated the ones who did post, very much) and still left me undecided, but have really wanted a black case, tan leather strap field/kind of pilot almost watch, with a chrono. Bezel nice but not required.

Considered the Luminox Atacama 1945, then the Glycine KMU 48 mechanical wind (no chrono), then a couple of other options a bit left of that field, but then came across the Lum-Tec M73 (44mm) and fell in love with it.

Stared at it for days online, then found video reviews, and finally got more serious, enough to do a search on who carried it, and found a place offering it with a 20% off coupon, which came to $99 off! Incredible!

So, could no longer resist and pulled the trigger today. Very excited!

The brand gets great reviews as a micro brand, apparently their customer service is legendary, free battery changes for life (wow!) and the model itself I've been able to find on YouTube and it seems it will be quite gorgeous, with impressive lume, and should give a good "beefy" field watch feel to it. Plus has the chrono, and is quartz (am tired of watch winders now, haha) with a well respected Miyota movement, so, finally a field kind of pilot-ish watch on the way and I love the subtle nod to the Panerai Luminor, a watch I much admire but will likely never own.

Can't wait!


----------



## City74

I have the updated Aquis on its way from Topper


----------



## J969

Vintage Orient SK, curious to see it in person.


----------



## Rhorya

Ive ordered a bunch of parts, hands from OFREI, movements from Switzerland, dials from Germany and cases from France. I have a client commissioning me for a build. Now to wait a couple weeks for everything to get here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## m3ga

Got this on ebay for $65

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chirv

Just received this beast as part of a trade - had to take whatever to move my piece. That being said, I'm more than impressed with the fit and finish and bezel action - much more stunning in person. Still too big for me so still going on f29. On a different note, took summer classes but just came back to start my actual first semester of college. Stoked!









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoner1974

Borealis Cascais, blue dial 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## eminguy

Came in Tuesday. Running +2 seconds/day out of the box. Fit & finish appears especially good for the price point. Think I got a good one. Power reserve should be OK too--It's been running since 9:30 a.m. on Tuesday, still running at 5:00 p.m. Thursday. I'll see how long it takes to run down. It's living on a canvas on leather strap, which I think gives it a unique, even if somewhat not-traditional-pilot look. I read elsewhere that Parnis assembles their watches without oiling the movements from seagull. Not sure if that's true or not. This is not the place to ask the question, so I'll search the correct thread and post/ask there.


----------



## w4tchnut

Traveling in Japan, bought me a Sumo. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodolfoscl

Mintu said:


> Are these still in stock?
> They were limited edition sold out already.


amazing look. congrats!


----------



## Ossamanity

Finally I was able took snag one from creation watches.










Super excited but won't need able to wear for atleast 7 more weeks 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miidel

Ossamanity said:


> Finally I was able took snag one from creation watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super excited but won't need able to wear for atleast 7 more weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Couldn't you use a extra long strap? 

Sent from the cold north


----------



## mannal

Last time I had my left arm in a brace, I tried something really crazy. I wore my watches on my right arm. My comment is based on the assumption that like-me, you have two arms.



Ossamanity said:


> Finally I was able took snag one from creation watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super excited but won't need able to wear for atleast 7 more weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity

Miidel said:


> Couldn't you use a extra long strap?
> 
> Sent from the cold north


One of my gshock hanger a fairly large strap I tried putting out on but it won't fit. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity

mannal said:


> Last time I had my left arm in a brace, I tried something really crazy. I wore my watches on my right arm. My comment is based on the assumption that like-me, you have two arms.


Really that's wild. And yes I do have two arms but the thing is if however I may manage to put a watch on my right hand then there is no way I can take it off without anybody's help. Since I'm doing everything with one hand don't want to keep my watch banging everywhere lol .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ringo54

Got my Seiko 5 pepsi sea urchin in the mail last week...it has't left my wrist since. The original metal bracelet is better than I thought it might be..looks and feels great! Three purchases in about 3 months...gotta slow down here...


----------



## ergezen1

Alpina Extreme Diver 1000meters

A real beast








not my photo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor V

Citizen Divers Eco Drive and Vostok Amphibian Divers


----------



## The_Datta

a White Dial Sinn104 from this years Basel!


----------



## Miidel

Ossamanity said:


> One of my gshock hanger a fairly large strap I tried putting out on but it won't fit. Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aw.. You don't happn to have an old pair of shoes with velcro straps? 

Sent from the cold north


----------



## Ossamanity

Miidel said:


> Aw.. You don't happn to have an old pair of shoes with velcro straps?
> 
> Sent from the cold north


Haha. That's exactly what my manager suggested when I came to work with untied shoelaces.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Added this one in my garage...


----------



## yankeexpress

New SRPB31


----------



## ChiefWahoo

DMCBanshee said:


> Added this one in my garage...


Very nice! How does it wear? The nominal size is ideal but with a large chunk outside the bezel I feared it would wear small on me. I must have missed this one. Hoping to catch a blue one some day.


----------



## yankeexpress

New LE with black case, no date and back to the original Bulova font.


----------



## optiblu

Very nice , Congrats !


----------



## Beau M

I just picked up a Citizen Eco-Drive CA0467-11H which can be had really cheap online. I put it on a Gulf racing NATO strap to match my 68 Mustang that is painted in the same livery. I would love to post pics of both but I don't have enough posts. 

I'm just getting interested in watches and trying to build a little budget collection, reading the forums and learning a lot. I should probably get another project car, this watch hobby gets expensive fast.


----------



## larand

Picked up a Seiko SNZG07 today that I'd ordered on an impulse, but decided I don't like it as much as I'd hoped. Already packed up to return, and I've ordered the SNK803 that I've decided I prefer.


----------



## JBowen

yankeexpress said:


> New LE with black case, no date and back to the original Bulova font.


Where did you find this? I've been looking but can't find one too buy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs

Three in the mail. Two old and one new. Not my photos (or my specific used watches).


----------



## Beau M

I have an Orient Mako with Pepsi bezel coming, hopefully it will be here Friday. I'm putting it on a Martini Racing NATO strap, I think it will look sharp. I also have a set of Martini vinyl stripes in the mail that will be going on my car, they are coming from the UK and taking FOREVER. The watch/car combo will be pretty rad, just like my current Gulf watch/car situation. Ballin on a budget!


----------



## Cvp33

Jomashop Seiko sale + *sdflash5* $5off coupon = $144.13.


----------



## DMCBanshee

ChiefWahoo said:


> Very nice! How does it wear? The nominal size is ideal but with a large chunk outside the bezel I feared it would wear small on me. I must have missed this one. Hoping to catch a blue one some day.


Hey buddy, youre right this one fit a fit smaller... Looks great on my 7.5" IMO very confortable. Correct me if I'm wrong but you have a 8" wrist right? Maybe it will be a bit small but not ugly at all... The smurf blue dialed is stunning. Good luck on your search for the Magellan  

Cheers,
Simon

Tapawatch


----------



## ChiefWahoo

DMCBanshee said:


> Hey buddy, youre right this one fit a fit smaller... Looks great on my 7.5" IMO very confortable. Correct me if I'm wrong but you have a 8" wrist right? Maybe it will be a bit small but not ugly at all... The smurf blue dialed is stunning. Good luck on your search for the Magellan
> 
> Cheers,
> Simon
> 
> Tapawatch


Thanks, Simon. 8-1/2 wrist. Might look a tad small. My wallet thanks you.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

I got my Citizen Eco-Drive Global Radio Controlled AT8124-91L in the mail yesterday from DutyFreeIsland. It came pretty quickly considering it came all the way from Asia. I've already synced it to the atomic clock in Ft. Collins, Colorado and sized the bracelet. I'm very pleased with it.








​


----------



## Gazza74

Got this strap in yesterday for my Speedy Pro from Aaron Bespoke. Very pleased with it.


----------



## mannal

Can you post a shot of the watch on the strap????



Gazza74 said:


> Got this strap in yesterday for my Speedy Pro from Aaron Bespoke. Very pleased with it.


----------



## Gazza74

mannal said:


> Can you post a shot of the watch on the strap????


Will do as soon as the deployant comes in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watcher

Gazza74 said:


> Got this strap in yesterday for my Speedy Pro from Aaron Bespoke. Very pleased with it.


nice. what color is that? i've gotten gray and black from combat, they make some nice textured straps


----------



## Gazza74

The Watcher said:


> nice. what color is that? i've gotten gray and black from combat, they make some nice textured straps


It's grey ostrich leg with grey stitching. It's got a really nice texture to it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazza74

mannal said:


> Can you post a shot of the watch on the strap????


So it's not mounted on the watch yet but this will give an idea of how it will look.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watcher

Gazza74 said:


> So it's not mounted on the watch yet but this will give an idea of how it will look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


indeed! brothers from another mother. (not a speedy though - i wanted a date) - yours will look great on the speedy


----------



## ribbit

Incoming: Orient Bambino! Finally


----------



## Michicano

After months of deliberation, I've succumbed to the sunburst dial of the Alpinist! Ordered but waiting for shipping information, any strap suggestions in the meantime? open to shades of red and cognac especially.


----------



## BigBandito

After waffling on this one for a couple years and watching the best price go from $130 to north of $200, I finally snagged the Mako XL on Amazon at $148. As my friend Mel B says "I'm just chuffed" thinking about it.


----------



## 88Keys

In another thread recently, I was talking about my mechanical watches that gain time while I'm working (I am a pianist). I was looking for something more dressy for gigs anyway, but really didn't want to go quartz. I really didn't want to see that seconds hand ticking once a second.

The solution? No seconds hand! I stopped by the mall today to see this one in person. It is beautiful, and is the perfect size. Terrific price too, and solar!


----------



## yankeexpress

JBowen said:


> Where did you find this? I've been looking but can't find one too buy


Got it thru Amazon from seller called: It'sAboutTime for $446, only $2 more than a sketchy-looking eBay seller, less risky thru Amazon.


----------



## LutFi

I'm white dial person. 
Need black with big numbers so ordered this MW-240-1A just now. 
Will post photos when its arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Cvp33

Helgray Titanium TCD-01 blue.


----------



## Cvp33

double post


----------



## Chirv

8% eBay bucks pushed me over the edge on this one. First moonphase, first chrono, first Chinese, first pointer date. Stoked!









Also have this in the mail from a trade deal, gonna be a catch and release though. Said I'd buy a GPU (been running integrated graphics with an i5 lol) before any more watches but wanted to take advantage of the code. Priorities!









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft

I just pulled the trigger on an Oris Depth Gauge.









IG: Tradekraft


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## mannal

Still trying to figure this purchase out. I've seen this watch a bunch of times, read the posts on compass bezels and passed every-time. Regardless, it's in the air.


----------



## eminguy

Lomond Chronoscopes from Marloe Watch Company. Due to come in October. Panda dial is a mock-up. Actual dials will be slightly different (better) with larger crowns and a few other tweaks.


----------



## Bluemoon61

New watch bands arrived. I love this one on my MDV106









Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

I just made an impulse buy of a Citizen Eco-Drive CA0467-11H Primo that I happened to see on eBay. I wasn't looking for it, but it was $89.99 for a manufacturer's refurbished model (list is $395.00) and I just couldn't pass it up. I've bought these factory refurbished watches before and they've always looked brand-new. I like the racing theme, and orange is Clemson University's colors. Both my son and his wife are Clemson graduates, so they'll like this watch.








(picture borrowed from the web)
​


----------



## Chirv

eminguy said:


> Lomond Chronoscopes from Marloe Watch Company. Due to come in October. Panda dial is a mock-up. Actual dials will be slightly different (better) with larger crowns and a few other tweaks.


Recently started following their IG. Love their designs, think the Lomond Chrono is the best looking ST19 chrono out there imo. Wear it in good health! Also really love everything about their Cherwell hand cranker (especially that crown!), it's what caught my attention originally. Definitely keeping my eyes on this brand from here on out.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK

88Keys said:


> View attachment 12479273
> 
> In another thread recently, I was talking about my mechanical watches that gain time while I'm working (I am a pianist). I was looking for something more dressy for gigs anyway, but really didn't want to go quartz. I really didn't want to see that seconds hand ticking once a second.
> 
> The solution? No seconds hand! I stopped by the mall today to see this one in person. It is beautiful, and is the perfect size. Terrific price too, and solar!
> 
> View attachment 12479283


love this Seiko, it looks very classy on the wrist


----------



## yankeexpress

96b236


----------



## EDCTimes

I got 2 in the mail today(Other was Orient Bambino).... But the one that went on my wrist on this rainy day was this one.... This has the high beat Miyota 9015, sapphire with inner AR coating,Great bracelet with solid endlinks, Superluminova C1, Ceramic bezel, hacking, handwinding (ok that might be redundant if you know the miyota movt).... I think that these rival Steinhart and Approaching Squale minus the ETA movt. I had to share ...


----------



## EDCTimes

88Keys said:


> View attachment 12479273
> 
> In another thread recently, I was talking about my mechanical watches that gain time while I'm working (I am a pianist). I was looking for something more dressy for gigs anyway, but really didn't want to go quartz. I really didn't want to see that seconds hand ticking once a second.
> 
> The solution? No seconds hand! I stopped by the mall today to see this one in person. It is beautiful, and is the perfect size. Terrific price too, and solar!
> 
> View attachment 12479283


This looks great...Its in my amazon short list  If you have time to give a wrist shot... Id love to see a shot in the wild rather than just the stock photos... Thank you for sharing. I have the same problem with quartz second hands... Ive gotten automatic/mechanical spoiled.
Very nice taste in watch.


----------



## 88Keys

EDCTimes said:


> This looks great...Its in my amazon short list  If you have time to give a wrist shot... Id love to see a shot in the wild rather than just the stock photos... Thank you for sharing. I have the same problem with quartz second hands... Ive gotten automatic/mechanical spoiled.
> Very nice taste in watch.


Thanks. It's scheduled for delivery tomorrow! I'll make sure to post a wrist shot as soon as I get a chance. I'm glad I got a chance to try it on my wrist last week. It was even better than I expected from the photos.


----------



## EDCTimes

This was the Bambino...Gen 2 Vs 2.... Hacking and handwinding... awesome watch...The blue hands not showing well in the picture but it was a challenge to photograph.


----------



## EDCTimes

Funny thing ...looking at the picture... I took a picture so fast that I set the time...The date never got changed I dont believe my OCD allowed that LOL.


----------



## Al Faromeo

I am waiting for my a-13a.
It is currently being assembled (if all is well) and I expect it to be shipped next week if it passes Paolo's strict QA.

Fingers crossed!

(EDIT: just checked - mine will be #28 so potentially another week of waiting...)


----------



## DMCBanshee

Felt in love with vintage... Just received, Andowatch vintage chronograph diver with Landeron 248 under the hood...


----------



## househalfman

Dan Henry 1970 40mm
Zelos Helmsman II
Tisell Pilot 40mm
Marloe Lomond


----------



## Hughes.

I was just planning to smarten up an old watch with a badly scratched crystal, little did I know it would lead to my DOUBLE DOOM!


----------



## Miidel

It's finally here! 









Sent from the cold north


----------



## mannal

It's here. I'm a bit surprised and would be cool with the purchase if Mr. Time-Grapher did not show +20. It's not as bulky as I thought and I kind of like it. I'll see if WOW can give me a kick-back or attempt a swap.



























































mannal said:


> Still trying to figure this purchase out. I've seen this watch a bunch of times, read the posts on compass bezels and passed every-time. Regardless, it's in the air.
> 
> View attachment 12486207


----------



## Drudge

This beauty will be here any day now :-!


----------



## 88Keys

EDCTimes said:


> This looks great...Its in my amazon short list  If you have time to give a wrist shot... Id love to see a shot in the wild rather than just the stock photos... Thank you for sharing. I have the same problem with quartz second hands... Ive gotten automatic/mechanical spoiled.
> Very nice taste in watch.


It arrived today, and had its first outing at a gig tonight. I couldn't be more pleased. Light and very, very classy. I love it already! (7.25" wrist).


----------



## rt3esq

Vintage Bulova Accutron 2180 en route from Bulgaria. So excited!!


----------



## yankeexpress

96b236


----------



## EDCTimes

88Keys said:


> It arrived today, and had its first outing at a gig tonight. I couldn't be more pleased. Light and very, very classy. I love it already! (7.25" wrist).
> 
> View attachment 12494751


Thank you so much for the wrist shot.... Thought Id add my incoming in my response so you could find it easier...

Oh...and looking closer this one has no second hand... The angle of the hands made it look that way..

TTYS


----------



## 88Keys

EDCTimes said:


> Thank you so much for the wrist shot.... Thought Id add my incoming in my response so you could find it easier...
> 
> Oh...and looking closer this one has no second hand... The angle of the hands made it look that way..
> 
> TTYS


Ooh. That's nice too. I'm really liking the square watches right now. Cartier Tank. Sigh...


----------



## EDCTimes

88Keys said:


> Ooh. That's nice too. I'm really liking the square watches right now. Cartier Tank. Sigh...


That's what the draw has been for me also ....the Tank "homage". I have many different tastes that are far higher than my budget allows and I have found that I can achieve the satisfaction through much more affordable means. I hope you had a wonderful performance with your new time piece.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

I have a Seiko Prospex Kinetic (BFK) Diver's Watch with a Pepsi Bezel (SKA369) on its way from Jomashop. I came across it unexpectedly while perusing the sales forum. I Googled the watch and found that I really liked the watch because it is a beefy watch with a substantial bracelet, one with solid end links, not the hollow end links found on so many Seiko watches. I had entertained getting the Pepsi bezel solar watch as a companion to my Seiko Prospex Solar Diver Chronograph SSC021. But I didn't like either the bracelet or the diver strap. I think I will like this watch much better. It satisfies my desire for a Pepsi watch and one that will have a real presence on my wrist. After all, it's a Big Freaking Kinetic.






















(Stock pictures from Jomashop)
​


----------



## VCmember




----------



## FloridaTime

Ordered from Timex a Waterbury Traditional, a Kid's Analog for my son with sharks of course (second watch in his collection) and I am trying out their custom service with the Weekender 40 I built for a yachting watch on the weekends that matches my bright swim trunks.


----------



## yankeexpress

SRP745


----------



## Trower44

One the way from Doc|>


----------



## bwedlund

I've been going back and forth between the Steinhart and Squale GMT. Decided to go a different direction and have a Davosa GMT on the way.


----------



## BigBandito

Flipped my Halios Delfin to buy the Magrette Vantage Bronze. I bought the Regattare Bronze back in the day, but was disappointed with the brass. Glad Dion was able to pull off CUSn8 this time.


----------



## Rocat

Just bought a Casio GW-7900-1 off a fellow member. It should arrive by early next week.


----------



## mannal

Only option with WOW is to ship it back, on my dime, and let them inspect it so, it looks like it will be staying in the collection. If it starts to bug me, I'll pass it off to my buddy to regulate.



mannal said:


> It's here. I'm a bit surprised and would be cool with the purchase if Mr. Time-Grapher did not show +20. It's not as bulky as I thought and I kind of like it. I'll see if WOW can give me a kick-back or attempt a swap.
> 
> View attachment 12493489
> 
> 
> View attachment 12493491
> 
> 
> View attachment 12493493
> 
> 
> View attachment 12493495
> 
> 
> View attachment 12493497
> 
> 
> View attachment 12493499
> 
> 
> View attachment 12493501


----------



## w4tchnut

Not in the mail, on the wrist already. 
Picked it up at the Fossil Outlet. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ringo54

Love the Vostok Amphibian. I have one (swapped out the band), and I'm pretty sure it won't be my last. Enjoy!


----------



## Ringo54

That Fossil is gorgeous! Just wish it was a bit smaller...I don't really find that the watches over about 42mm work on my 7" wrist.


----------



## Mathy

40mm version of the Retro 1970 compressor diver. I'm a sucker for a bargain, think this has a real sweet spot price, and a bunch of other WIS too, a fellow enabler started a thread and a bunch of us basically pre ordered because of that.









life's too long to worry about how short life is


----------



## zchen

Sorry to my wallet. Haven't made a watch purchase in years and this week I got 4 coming my way. Including my first SKX007, first Hamilton, and first Glycine.


----------



## w4tchnut

Ringo54 said:


> That Fossil is gorgeous! Just wish it was a bit smaller...I don't really find that the watches over about 42mm work on my 7" wrist.


It is nice. 
Fossil is definitely above al the other fashion watch brands. 
I like 42mm and larger, so this fits right in.

But it's always nice to try it on before making a final judgement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eminguy

Aristo Pilot


----------



## yankeexpress

New factory refurbished (probably a department store overstock) Swiss Made automatic chrono, either 7750 or SW500, for $266 delivered. Got extra 10% off. My other 3 Accu-Swiss from this seller have been BNIB, all under $360 delivered.


----------



## Mintu

yankeexpress said:


> New factory refurbished (probably a department store overstock) Swiss Made automatic chrono, either 7750 or SW500, for $266 delivered. Got extra 10% off. My other 3 Accu-Swiss from this seller have been BNIB, all under $360 delivered.


from where did you buy this?
I am also interested. Please give more details of the deal.


----------



## yankeexpress

Mintu said:


> from where did you buy this?
> I am also interested. Please give more details of the deal.


eBay seller called watcheshalfprice sells returns from stores like Dillards, Macys, etc. at rock bottom prices as *"BULOVA AUTHORIZED FACTORY REFURBISHED WITH WARRANTY"*

Mine have all been BNIB. 
And some models are offered at an extra 10% off when purchased together with another.


----------



## georgefl74

yankeexpress said:


> eBay seller called watcheshalfprice sells returns from stores like Dillards, Macys, etc. at rock bottom prices as *"BULOVA AUTHORIZED FACTORY REFURBISHED WITH WARRANTY"*
> 
> Mine have all been BNIB.
> And some models are offered at an extra 10% off when purchased together with another.


I wish someone did a review of those Bulovas. There's next to nothing online and it's a shame.


----------



## yankeexpress

georgefl74 said:


> I wish someone did a review of those Bulovas. There's next to nothing online and it's a shame.


Bulova is clearly phasing them out, we don't even know exactly what movement is inside, SW500 or 7750. Very happy to get them at these prices. The backs appear to be secured with a proprietary screw. It will be fun getting them open for service some day.


----------



## Rhorya

So I will be getting my long awaited holy grail today. The 2017 Datejust II at 41mm in black with plain bezel and oyster bracelet. Simple understated elegance and technical sophistication with the new 3235 movement. Searched high and low for the best deal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## georgefl74

yankeexpress said:


> Bulova is clearly phasing them out, we don't even know exactly what movement is inside, SW500 or 7750. Very happy to get them at these prices. The backs appear to be secured with a proprietary screw. It will be fun getting them open for service some day.


Lol those screws look weird. They're selling some wonder screwdrivers on TV that adjust the head to any kind of screw. Been wanting to get my hands on one of those for awhile. It's a very neat idea.


----------



## Beach Hound

By the end of today I should have an Orient Blue Mako II...

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissArmyTenor

Thanks! Just went by his eBay store and found this for $164:












yankeexpress said:


> eBay seller called watcheshalfprice sells returns from stores like Dillards, Macys, etc. at rock bottom prices as *"BULOVA AUTHORIZED FACTORY REFURBISHED WITH WARRANTY"*
> 
> Mine have all been BNIB.
> And some models are offered at an extra 10% off when purchased together with another.


----------



## yankeexpress

Chased this down at FedEx today


----------



## yankeexpress

SwissArmyTenor said:


> Thanks! Just went by his eBay store and found this for $164:


Good deal! Did the same a few weeks ago, then got this rally strap (I think from watchgecko) for it:


----------



## hongkongtaipan

I just made an impulse buy of a Citizen Eco-Drive CA0467-11H Primo that I happened to see on eBay. I wasn't looking for it, but it was $89.99 for a manufacturer's refurbished model (list is $395.00) and I just couldn't pass it up. I've bought these factory refurbished watches before and they've always looked brand-new. I like the racing theme, and orange is Clemson University's colors. Both my son and his wife are Clemson graduates, so they'll like this watch.








(picture borrowed from the web)


_I just received this today. As far as I can tell, it is BNIB with tags and even protective plastic on the back of the case. No blemishes at all and so far keeping precise time. A sweet deal for less than $90.00.







_​_
_


----------



## EDCTimes

I got the ESQ and thought Id share the wrist shot I hope you are enjoying your honeymoon with your Seiko I took picture earlier ... Just getting chance to post now.


----------



## 88Keys

EDCTimes said:


> I got the ESQ and thought Id share the wrist shot I hope you are enjoying your honeymoon with your Seiko I took picture earlier ... Just getting chance to post now.


Congratulations. That looks great. I'm loving my Seiko still. Square definitely is a classy look, and the absence of the seconds hand makes you forget it's a quartz.


----------



## Cvp33

Zodiac diver, $236 after $10 new comer coupon, 30% off best deal and befrugal 8% rebate.

***Thanks to Automatico for the post.

https://www.discountwatchstore.com/products/zodiac-oceanaire-automatic-zo8012-men-watch


----------



## Skeptical

I gave in and picked up one of these from watcheshalfprice. Believe it or not, I think this will be my first auto-chrono.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

Got this Glycine Combat 6 Vintage coming in. Picked it from Ebay from an AD at a couldn't say no price. It has the ETA 2824-2 Elabore movement, 43mm case diameter, Sapphire crystal and an exhibition case on a black NATO strap that will be changed out upon arrival for a nice black leather strap with white contrast stitching that I have waiting for it.


----------



## eljay

Rhorya said:


> So I will be getting my long awaited holy grail today. The 2017 Datejust II at 41mm in black with plain bezel and oyster bracelet. Simple understated elegance and technical sophistication with the new 3235 movement. Searched high and low for the best deal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Is this a "goodbye f71" post? 

(Congrats)


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Nabbed my Moby Dick this week. Hoping I like it more when it arrives than I do in my buyer's remorse phase. . .


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Cvp33 said:


> Zodiac diver, $236 after $10 new comer coupon, 30% off best deal and befrugal 8% rebate.
> 
> ***Thanks to Automatico for the post.
> 
> https://www.discountwatchstore.com/products/zodiac-oceanaire-automatic-zo8012-men-watch
> 
> View attachment 12509421


Congratulations! I've owned two of the original model. They look and feel great. Just research the movement. One of mine with no service history started losing 5-10 mins a day.


----------



## Ossamanity

castlk said:


> Got this Glycine Combat 6 Vintage coming in. Picked it from Ebay from an AD at a couldn't say no price. It has the ETA 2824-2 Elabore movement, 43mm case diameter, Sapphire crystal and an exhibition case on a black NATO strap that will be changed out upon arrival for a nice black leather strap with white contrast stitching that I have waiting for it.


Do you mind sharing the impassable price please

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9

You will love this watch! I have the black. Good choice. 


castlk said:


> Got this Glycine Combat 6 Vintage coming in. Picked it from Ebay from an AD at a couldn't say no price. It has the ETA 2824-2 Elabore movement, 43mm case diameter, Sapphire crystal and an exhibition case on a black NATO strap that will be changed out upon arrival for a nice black leather strap with white contrast stitching that I have waiting for it.


----------



## FloridaTime

Invicta 8928OB Pro Diver


----------



## Rhorya

eljay said:


> Is this a "goodbye f71" post?
> 
> (Congrats)


Oh no, still lurking. Just not likely buying as much. Very happy. And thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BigBandito

Horween chromexcel NATO strap with "solid bronze" hardware from TailoredWatchStraps in Dublin Ireland (on Etsy). Can't wait to see this one.


----------



## castlk

I paid $299.00 no tax and free shipping, that's a can't say no price for me from an AD. Jomashop has it grey market for $375.00 plus shipping and sales tax to NY customers. Other sellers on ebay want $549.00 and up for it, and Evine who are out of their minds wants $780.00 plus $11.00 for shipping and NY sales tax. I think I did good.


Ossamanity said:


> Do you mind sharing the impassable price please
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity

ChiefWahoo said:


> Nabbed my Moby Dick this week. Hoping I like it more when it arrives than I do in my buyer's remorse phase. . .


The helipad is a good idea!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity

castlk said:


> I paid $299.00 no tax and free shipping, that's a can't say no price for me from an AD. Jomashop has it grey market for $375.00 plus shipping and sales tax to NY customers. Other sellers on ebay want $549.00 and up for it, and Evine who are out of their minds wants $780.00 plus $11.00 for shipping and NY sales tax. I think I did good.


Congratulations. Would be great if you can also share a link to the AD 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Ossamanity said:


> Congratulations. Would be great if you can also share a link to the AD
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just look them up on eBay and you'll see Glycine Direct selling them
Their super low prices won't last on these. 
Mine says hi









Love my brown one too


----------



## Ossamanity

Jeep99dad said:


> Just look them up on eBay and you'll see Glycine Direct selling them
> Their super low prices won't last on these.
> Mine says hi
> 
> Love my brown one too


Looks amazing!! Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk

I just checked them on ebay, says out of stock now. I guess I was lucky enough to get one of the last ones. Brice, your looks amazing and inspired me to pull the trigger on mine!


----------



## FloridaTime

Ordered this off Amazon for the wife, she is dead set on a white ceramic watch so I got this to hold her off as she doesn't know I am putting her together a Hermes beach bag/Hermes beach towel/Tag Heuer white ceramic Aquaracer as a present for Springtime on our boat. I know her if I don't do this she will buy that Aquaracer herself soon, the girl is a Tag lover and she works next to the Tag AD in town! :-d


I hope the dial isn't crooked like the photo!


----------



## w4tchnut

ChiefWahoo said:


> Nabbed my Moby Dick this week. Hoping I like it more when it arrives than I do in my buyer's remorse phase. . .


That's a beaut, Chief. 
Forget the remorse!
Did you get a decent deal?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eminguy

Aristo diver. Bought it used, of course, but looks good. Sub homage, ETA 2824, nice finishing,very plain dial (which I like), minimal text, no cyclops, etc. This is not an image of my watch on the way; I will post when I get it, hopefully mid week.


----------



## yankeexpress

Just arrived SRP745 Mt. Fuji, etched bezel looks ceramic but don't think it is:







Both Mt. Fuji SRP745 & 783


----------



## sattlite

Been away a while with medical problems with my wife but I've still been hooked on new watches here's one I received the day she was released before returning to the hospital 
The TISSOT T-NAVIGATOR AUTOMATIC 
2836-2 THE fit and feel is great my 1st Tissot but will look at them again as my pocket lets me so enjoy some pictures









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

castlk said:


> I just checked them on ebay, says out of stock now. I guess I was lucky enough to get one of the last ones. Brice, your looks amazing and inspired me to pull the trigger on mine!


Thank you  and glad you were able to snatch one at that crazy low price with AD warranty. 
Of the two I'll end up keepin the brown though both are beautiful watches.


----------



## Cvp33

Tevise divers, 3 (green, blue, black) with mechanical movement. $22 each so I figured WTH, why not.


----------



## jcombs1

Well, that Tevise is a "Perlative Ceronometer". So it's got that going for it which is nice. 

For $22 WTH, might as well try it. Let us know when it arrives.


----------



## ARMADUK




----------



## Cvp33

jcombs1 said:


> Well, that Tevise is a "Perlative Ceronometer". So it's got that going for it which is nice.
> 
> For $22 WTH, might as well try it. Let us know when it arrives.


Happiness provide surely confidence man wise.


----------



## TradeKraft

Longines Heritage 1951

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## LutFi

just ordered sgw-100b-3v this afternoon.


----------



## Rhorya

Cvp33 said:


> Tevise divers, 3 (green, blue, black) with mechanical movement. $22 each so I figured WTH, why not.
> 
> View attachment 12514267
> View attachment 12514269
> View attachment 12514273
> View attachment 12514275


What movement is in those?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FloridaTime

Cvp33 said:


> Tevise divers, 3 (green, blue, black) with mechanical movement. $22 each so I figured WTH, why not.
> 
> View attachment 12514267
> View attachment 12514269
> View attachment 12514273
> View attachment 12514275


Where are you finding these?


----------



## yankeexpress

Black Samurai SRPB55


----------



## Cvp33

Rhorya said:


> What movement is in those?


The consensus is the movement is the Chinese tongji movement. Not especially precise as expected to gain/lose up to a minute per day and the auto wind is unreliable due to a lack of weight in the rotor. What did you expect for $22? LOL



FloridaTime said:


> Where are you finding these?


A express, D gate and EBay. Pick your poison. Prices range from $22 - $27 each.


----------



## Rhorya

Cvp33 said:


> The consensus is the movement is the Chinese tongji movement. Not especially precise as expected to gain/lose up to a minute per day and the auto wind is unreliable due to a lack of weight in the rotor. What did you expect for $22? LOL
> 
> A express, D gate and EBay. Pick your poison. Prices range from $22 - $27 each.


For $22 I thought the dial was painted and it would be a precise chronometer twice a day!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hongkongtaipan

The bargain thread on this forum got me in trouble again. My wife is going to kill me. Someone posted last night about a deal on a limited edtion Citizen AT watch (Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Chronograph AT4021-02L). Since Citizen is my passion, I couldn't pass it up. Now I'm going to have to tell her I bought my Christmas present early.















​


----------



## HenningKC

I've got three watches heading my way after a night of wining and eBaying. Didn't do much on the wallet, so for once I didn't make a fool out of myself!










First, a 1992 Raketa 24 hour. Looks like it's a franken dial, because I've never seen this design with a sunburst dial. Really can't wait to check it out! But at €40, it's a bit steep for being a novelty item. Although, I like the allure of it reminding me that the days are long and slow, and that I can fill every rotation with as much stuff as I want.










Secondly, and rather fittingly, a Sekonda. Since I was looking for old Soviet watches, I immediately fell for the simple design of this one. Sure, the crystal is pretty battered up, but with a bit of polywatch-love and some time, it'll be a lovely little vintage piece - if not a bit beaten. €9.50 never felt so well-spent. Just a shame it's not the original Cyrillic version.










And thirdly, because there were two minutes left of the auction, a 1969 Junghans automatic. For €30, it really was a steal. I'm not sure if I want to keep it or flip it for a profit, but I'm really uncertain as to what it can actually be worth. Anyone here knows how much these go for off the flea-Bay? The movement looks to be in very good condition, as well as the gold plating.

*All in all, a good night! *


----------



## mannal

Air-Blue Thunderbird arrived today.


----------



## ChronoTraveler

A blue Zodiac from a forum member. I'm excited!


----------



## m0tty

Yet another SKX013, this time on Strapcode oysters

I forgot why I flipped so many SKXs over the years. I may need to rediscover why.


----------



## Spartan247

SARX035 on its way. Obviously the photo isn't mine, but they soon will be.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Spartan247 said:


> SARX035 on its way. Obviously the photo isn't mine, but they soon will be.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great watch. The finishing is as good as an Aqua Terra.










I simply love mine. In fact, I liked it so much I even wrote a review some months ago:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/sarx035-lots-pictures-few-thoughts-4341170.html


----------



## eminguy

This came in yesterday: Aristo Pilot. This is a smaller case size, 40mm w/o crown, 43mm w/crown, 48mm lug to lug, ETA 2824 mvmt, nice exhibition caseback. Even a decent strap. PVD looks good. It is a mineral crystal, but then, I am so "light" on my watches that it shouldn't be a problem. This is Aristo's "officer's watch" case style, like the 4H230, though I am not sure the model # of this one, as it is not engraved on the back, or anywhere I can find on the watch. I wondered about the small crown, not the larger sizes common on pilot watches. Seeing it in person, I like it. It gives the watch a dressier look. I like it! I bought it "used", though it hardly looks like it--very lightly used at best. This is my first Aristo, and overall, I am very pleased with it. I have another Aristo due in today, a diver model this time, used also. I'll share pics later.


----------



## wtma

Marathon GPM Steel with tritium tubes, 36mm (39mm with crown), 16mm lug width. Pretty small watch.










Will try to put it on this bracelet:


----------



## ApexRex

Ticking this one off the list, fresh from f71.

Hamilton Pan Europ


----------



## mannal

I needed a gold auto and once again, opportunity met preparedness.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

I received my Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Chronograph AT4021-02L Limited Edition watch today. It is well worth what I paid for it. I saved 70% off the retail price. Mine is 989/2500. It is a factory refurbished watch with a two-year warranty and it has very few blemishes on it, certainly nothing major and the kind of things I will inflict upon it in everyday wearing of the watch.















​


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

At some point or another this will arrive in my mailbox.


----------



## russelk

Seiko SKX-009 with super oyster bracelet:









Seiko Flightmaster SNA411 on Di Modell Rallye leather strap.


----------



## russelk

Oops, forgot to upload the photo:


----------



## Chirv

wtma said:


> Marathon GPM Steel with tritium tubes, 36mm (39mm with crown), 16mm lug width. Pretty small watch.


Wow! Think this just replaced the Unimatic Due for my most interestingly (read: beautifully) designed field watch - definitely near the top of my "affordable grail" list now!

This just came... 








Unfortunately my first chrono has gotta go back all the way to China... Small white line of dust or maybe even a scratch under the crystal. Otherwise seems like it'd be a great deal but also not sure if I'm a chrono type of guy and I've never liked chrome finish. If it grows on me the rest of today I might go for a microbrand ST19 such as the new Marloe... If not, I'll just stick to three handers. As a freshman engineer also don't really have a use for such a formal piece (I know, chronos aren't dress watches blah blah blah...)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptical

Chirv said:


> This just came...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately my first chrono has gotta go back all the way to China... Small white line of dust or maybe even a scratch under the crystal.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I've got one of those incoming...hopefully no dust!

I also received this. Love the blue, and at $324 it's an incredible bargain (listed as refurbished, but can't tell the difference from new)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## merl

This one


----------



## Ossamanity

I wasn't sure about all that gold. But wife said "looks good it's different you don't own anything like this" 
What else a man needs  
So incoming!!!!

Glycine open heart










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

Well worth the $195 I paid.



mannal said:


> I needed a gold auto and once again, opportunity met preparedness.
> 
> View attachment 12522271


----------



## eminguy

Apologies, everyone. I posted this in the wrong thread. Supposed to be "What are you wearing right now..." I didn't see an option to delete the post. 

Luminox 5127


----------



## ChiefWahoo

w4tchnut said:


> That's a beaut, Chief.
> Forget the remorse!
> Did you get a decent deal?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I won't know until I get it in my hands, but I got a decent price. 
Just made it through customs. Another few days until I see it. . .


----------



## Skeptical

My local TJ Maxx is having a clearance sale. Not a great watch selection, but I picked up this Citizen perpetual calendar big date for $180.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## russelk

The Citizen BN0150 arrived yesterday and the Borealis strap today. I think it's a match made in heaven.


----------



## mannal

One more on the way and I'm officially out of fun-money. I have a birthday coming up and I have no clue how much my wife plans on spending on me.

I've been bullied into buying a Vostok

Borrowed picture


----------



## eminguy

Just arrived a few minutes ago: Jack Mason JM-D103, from their Kickstarter campaign earlier this year. Sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel, decent fit & finish, rubber strap, engraved caseback, Miyota 8215 mvmt, signed crown & buckle. All in all, not bad for $150!

And then... I have to change it: Wrist shot on a leather/canvas strap. Much better.


----------



## Rhorya

Just ordered one of these in the plus version, limited to only 15 with a Top Grade ETA 2824-2. I'm pretty stoked to add this to my collection.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eminguy

Today was "watch day". Kickstarter projects I backed all came in today! The Jack Mason previously posted was the first. Here are two more: Lomond Chronoscopes by Marloe Watch Company in "Coffee" and "Panda"















These photos are not very good, however, the watches are exceptional. Beautiful finishing, and I love the design. 
Specs as from Marloe: 
43mm diameter x 11mm (13.6 to crystal zenith)
Ceramic bezel engraved and paint filled
Custom profile high-dome acrylic crystal
Exhibition case-back
Sea-Gull ST1901 column-wheel manual movement (21,600bph)
Gilt with blue screw, swan neck regulator
30-minute Chronoscope function
5 ATM / 50M water resistance
C3 Superluminova to hands and dial

Just noticed from the photos: Need to line up the chrono hands!


----------



## eminguy

Here is the other watch: Zelos Avant


----------



## dolin25

This beauty....

View attachment 12535187


----------



## FloridaTime

Ordered a Fineat Aqua Terra homage and a nice blue leather strap to go with it.


----------



## Ragl

Just arrived, delivered by Royal Mail - absolutely delighted!!

View attachment 12535436


Cheers,

Alan


----------



## Ragl

Just arrived, delivered by Royal Mail - absolutely delighted!!


View attachment 12535425


View attachment 12535439


Cheers,

Alan


----------



## w4tchnut

Got this guy coming.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash

Just paid for a used Timex Camper. Good thing I have a full tube of Polywatch. Bring on the beater!









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicagosailor7

Love it! I'm on a bit of a Zodiac binge at the moment.


----------



## zfeldm

Certina DS Podium Gray Dial is coming next week. My first Automatic watch after better part of a decade with a Seiko Kinetic that's starting to get a bit dated. 

Next up is a nice distressed leather strap to go with it. Leaning towards a blue one from Martu.


----------



## The_Horologist

Got a vostok amphibia 710 ministry in the mail, along with a bunch of parts to customize it as soon as it arrives. The anticipation is killing me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dolin25

This Certina should be in my box in the next 6-8 hours...I have a thing for silver watches.....

View attachment 12540811


----------



## brandon\

(If anybody actually wants the bracelet from the Amphibia, let know. Otherwise it will go in the trash just like the last one.)


----------



## Rhorya

Just pre-ordered the new Ball DEVGRU Engineer watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KellenH

Got this fun little sheffield coming in. Manual wind, 60's diver and its 20mm lugs, which I have a ton of of straps for. For the price, I couldnt beat it


----------



## DMCBanshee

I just got this Vintage Lanco Chronograph today. It looks like I become vintage crazy....


----------



## russelk

brandon\ said:


> (If anybody actually wants the bracelet from the Amphibia, let know. Otherwise it will go in the trash just like the last one.)


LOL, is it really that bad? What width is it by the way?


----------



## Rocat

russelk said:


> LOL, is it really that bad? What width is it by the way?


Yes they are that bad. To call Vostok bracelets garbage gives garbage a bad name.


----------



## MC88

Glycine Airman DC-4 Purist should be at my door tomorrow. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasnon

Not in the mail, but in a box at my future in-laws house until the wedding day haha.
(Rushed shot, pre-sizing)


----------



## hasnon

Ah crap, forgot I was browsing the Affordables forum. 
I am so sorry, can we remove that post.


----------



## ribbit

ribbit said:


> Incoming: Orient Bambino! Finally


Tcharam! Love It (cat not included)


----------



## Eaglebone

Just impulse bought an orange monster on eBay. Looks a little scuffed but the buy it now was ridiculously low. We'll see when it turns up


----------



## Cvp33

3 Helgray's inbound. Orange TCD, Blue TCD and a silver Hornet.


----------



## pantagruel

Certina DS Multi-8. Have to wait about 3 weeks until my birthday to get it. This has been on my wish list for a long time.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite

Incoming Oris Aquis. Image borrowed from a previous WUS forum post.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

NapoleonDynamite said:


> Incoming Oris Aquis. Image borrowed from a previous WUS forum post.


The trick is finding the yellow strap. I bought that exact watch^^^^^^from the original owner who did the legwork.


----------



## The_Horologist

brandon\ said:


> (If anybody actually wants the bracelet from the Amphibia, let know. Otherwise it will go in the trash just like the last one.)


Are theyre bracelets junk? I ordered mine with a nato and thought maybe i should have gotten the bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash

The_Horologist said:


> Are theyre bracelets junk? I ordered mine with a nato and thought maybe i should have gotten the bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is the word on the street. I got mine on the nato, as well. I'm sure others will chime in.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Been looking for a dressy watch. Couldn't find what I wanted in grey, but this is cheaper than the one I sold, so I'm happy.

Now to find a nice brown,. XL strap. Any recommendations? My usual source, Panatime, seems to no longer carry the brown gator print XL dress style. Might try their grey though. B&R no longer carries them unless I don't want a buckle lol.


----------



## Rocat

Three things first:

1. I am an Affordable Junkie

2. I need more 22mm watches as I have way to many 22mm straps and they are not getting used enough.

3. It's Zaskar36's fault

He posted pictures of his new Seiko SNN231 and I just had to buy one.

It should be here by weeks end. The black strap will come off immediately and on will go either a Hirsch Mariner or a HR MS885.


----------



## OvrSteer

The_Horologist said:


> Are theyre bracelets junk? I ordered mine with a nato and thought maybe i should have gotten the bracelet.


Junk doesn't even begin to cover it. They're folded links, but unlike most cheap and crappy folded links, they're about as thick as a can top and can be unfolded. The amount of flex it can do is very limited and they're a little short relative to standard bracelets.

NATO or strap is the way to go with the 090 case. There isn't a ton of space for a NATO so thinner ones work fine but a thick one-- leather or fancy canvas-- might be something where you'd have to remove the spring bars to install.


----------



## OvrSteer

For me, the estimated ship date was supposed to be next week with Massdrop alerting me when it was ready to ship... but luckily enough this showed up yesterday:









This one might be the last "incoming" of the year, but it completes my planned acquisitions for 2017.


----------



## Eaglebone

The_Horologist said:


> Are theyre bracelets junk? I ordered mine with a nato and thought maybe i should have gotten the bracelet.


Utter garbage! I love the Amphibia but I've never come across a lower quality metal bracelet. I've put one of mine on mesh and the other on rubber. Meranom do some nice branded aftermarket straps.


----------



## darkclassic

I've sold off a bunch lately to accomodate a select few new ones. This is the last of the new ones.


----------



## c0bra

Zelos pair just in this morning!


----------



## SteamJ

The_Horologist said:


> Are theyre bracelets junk? I ordered mine with a nato and thought maybe i should have gotten the bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Junk doesn't even begin to cover a Vostok bracelet. If you have any hair on your arm near it I'd recommend just shaving the area or the bracelet will just remove it for you.


----------



## Barn0081

c0bra said:


> Zelos pair just in this morning!


I've got G-2 and G-3 on the way, missed the delivery by 2 mins on Friday pffft :roll:


----------



## jibbons

Waiting for Casio AE1200WHD-1A "Casio Royale" to arrive later this week.


----------



## yankeexpress

jibbons said:


> Waiting for Casio AE1200WHD-1A "Casio Royale" to arrive later this week.


Now you need some Goo-Gone, a Q-tip and some elbow grease, to can clean off the ugly writing on the case, as it will wear off soon anyhow.










Went further and open her up and removed even more lettering inside to clean it up.


----------



## Skeptical

I've been doing some affordable splurging lately.

First, I found a super cheap but halfway decent 19mm SEL bracelet for my oddball Seiko 5










Then I picked up a Parnis "Hulk" homage, more out of curiosity over how the ceramic bezel and sapphire crystal looked. For under $100 I can't complain










And I guess I'm feeling nostalgic because I re-purchased my very first automatic, the Invicta 0420 Pro Diver (45mm, all titanium) and also wearing it on an identical NATO because I hadn't yet learned how to resize a bracelet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya

This coming tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MainePorsche

This Gulfmaster coming tomorrow. 
Very comfortable, very sporting Watch.


----------



## c0bra

Barn0081 said:


> I've got G-2 and G-3 on the way, missed the delivery by 2 mins on Friday pffft :roll:


Also missed the delivery on Friday. Waited for FedEx this morning so I could avoid a drive to the pickup center... Went to work late... Got the watch bug.


----------



## frankcastle914

I have a Rado Phospho on order. Any love for those here? I'm getting impatient 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay

MC88 said:


> Glycine Airman DC-4 Purist should be at my door tomorrow.


Mine's been sitting at the depot for the last 5.5 days. It was meant to be delivered today. Gah!


----------



## sincedric

The Rider M005 still running strong on my wrist!


----------



## The_Horologist

Sorry for the horrible image. Got this late last night. wasnt supposed to come till the 16th.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## yankeexpress

sincedric said:


> The Rider M005 still running strong on my wrist!
> View attachment 12553745


....hopefully for years to come.


----------



## MainePorsche

MainePorsche said:


> This Gulfmaster coming tomorrow.
> Very comfortable, very sporting Watch.


The watch arrived today and was sent back forthwith.
I had specifically ordered the '8AJF Japan Model' as it was advertised. Was a few dollars more.
I knew it was a problem when I opened the box for it was in a small tin, and not the customary black box that my prior Japan made Gulfmaster came in. Secondly, the GWN 1000E 8ACR sticker on the tin's box was only partially covered by the ...8AJF sticker they put over it. This is overt deception.
Never had anything like this from Amazon prior.
Unfortunate isn't it...

Something else is taking it's place.
Just like I don't walk under ladders, I won't speak of it till it arrives in good status.


----------



## raxford

New watch box. I ended up buying a humidor, then little cushions from Amazon. All in it was $30. Not bad!


----------



## Rhorya

Arrived last night

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mannal

Just arrived from Hong Kong.


----------



## Exer

This just came in









Victorinox Maverick Chronograph (original price was 188$; thanks to living in Belgium the total amount i had to pay was ~350$)

Anyway; still worth the price









- Exer


----------



## Cvp33

2 Helgray's and 3 Teviseseses


----------



## hasnon

New beater, Seiko SKX009 incoming. Got to Melbourne within a day from Singapore, should be arriving Monday morning!


----------



## seikholic094

Seiko 6139-6005 1973! can't wait!


----------



## Eaglebone

Just picked my Orange Monster up from the post office. It's in much better nick than it looked on the eBay photos. Going to give it a clean an put it on a NATO now.


----------



## mannal

I'm glad your adventure with Helgray had a happy ending. Big question is, what's next?

/M



Cvp33 said:


> 2 Helgray's and 3 Teviseseses


----------



## Barn0081

So I finally got my Zelos Gallant G2 and G3 watches yesterday :-!









No wooden box this time, unusually for Zelos.









Comes with a nice blue leather watch roll, and an extra strap.

















Nice touch on the metal warranty card. |>









The G-2, really striking face, love it 

























Square crown.

And the bronze G-3...

































Needs some serious patina action to look "finished"

Yet another pair of quality releases from Zelos Watches.|>


----------



## Skeptical

With the Armida sale going on, I picked up an A1 brass. This is my first brass watch, so I'll be interested to see how it compares to bronze. The metal has some strange coloration I hope will eventually fade into the patina. I like the thick rubber strap, and I'm impressed that a Sub-$300 watch has a matching date wheel.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33

mannal said:


> I'm glad your adventure with Helgray had a happy ending. Big question is, what's next?
> 
> /M


Headed to Japan for 12 days. I'll be looking for some vintage watches there.


----------



## mikksteel

This one's on the way!


----------



## Cvp33




----------



## CTSteve

In transit...









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

It finally made it across the pond:

October 8, 2017, 1:28 pmProcessed Through FacilityISC NEW YORK NY(USPS) 



mannal said:


> One more on the way and I'm officially out of fun-money. I have a birthday coming up and I have no clue how much my wife plans on spending on me.
> 
> I've been bullied into buying a Vostok
> 
> Borrowed picture
> View attachment 12531173


----------



## yankeexpress

Blue Angels Swiss Ronda chrono, sapphire $89 delivered


----------



## dolin25

I've owned one of these...many years ago... but another HEQ incoming... this time Seiko with the 8f32.... recently serviced...and a "used" watch that has a bracelet that will fit my arm at 7.75 inches. I'd buy more older or vintage watches... but many are sized for 6.5-7.25 inch wrists with no links... just won't cut it....


----------



## ZM-73

A MEYHOFER Barletta (24mm) band for my Orient STT17005Y0


----------



## hasnon

New beater arrived in the mail today =) Seiko SKX009


----------



## Rhorya

Incoming. Pardon the use of a stock internet photo. The ubiquitous Milsub homage.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dolin25

I'm still riding the Certina band wagon (all 3 of us). Found this on the Ashford Pre-Owned site. Certina Blue Ribbon.... I don't know the history of this branding (yet) but it's a sub $200 300M diver with a He (fart) valve, 955.211 ETA (not a HEQ, but a good movement nonetheless), domed AR sapphire...etc etc... $188 to my house. I get that the looks aren't for everyone... but I love the features for the money...


----------



## mannal

Not sure why, but Vostok #2 is in-bound. This one is already in the USA so I expect it to get he before #1.

Sellers Pic:










mannal said:


> It finally made it across the pond:
> 
> October 8, 2017, 1:28 pmProcessed Through FacilityISC NEW YORK NY(USPS)


----------



## billdebmatt

Just got the notification that my TW2P86700 is on it's way, very excited Love the the old railway pocketwatch look .


----------



## m0tty

Seiko midsize diver 6458-6020

I can hardly suppress my enthusiasm!

Current collection is again all divers, 3 quartz, 1 auto.

Size-wise, 3 midsizes, 1 Tuna


----------



## JimWharton

Jumped on an Ashford pre-owned deal. Jeweler's display, never worn. $125 delivered. Nice little Swiss quartz with a sapphire crystal, great rubber strap. Dig the design, especially the date window. Would love the WR to be a little better and wish the lugs were 22mm instead of 20mm, but otherwise looks like a great grab and go weekender. Been in a bit of a watch drought. Happy to have something in the mail.


----------



## dolin25

Jim you did well. Certina punches well above their weight when you consider price... I think you'll be pleased... I also have a pre-owned Certina on the way (store display). They have amazed me so far as I have 2 already...


----------



## optiblu

Congrats ! Kanji wheel, so nice !



m0tty said:


> Seiko midsize diver 6458-6020
> 
> I can hardly suppress my enthusiasm!
> 
> Current collection is again all divers, 3 quartz, 1 auto.
> 
> Size-wise, 3 midsizes, 1 Tuna
> 
> View attachment 12569673


----------



## atdegs

1969 Bulova Devil Diver.


----------



## jcombs1

atdegs said:


> 1969 Bulova Devil Diver.
> 
> View attachment 12572653


That's sweet looking.

I'm trying to convince myself to buy a vintage diver but also afraid of the rabbit hole that vintage watches might be.


----------



## atdegs

Thanks, it is a bit of a rabbit hole. Luckily for me, most of them, divers excluded, are smaller than I like. I'm not sure if I'm going to keep this one or flip it yet, so I can let you know if I end up selling it.



jcombs1 said:


> That's sweet looking.
> 
> I'm trying to convince myself to buy a vintage diver but also afraid of the rabbit hole that vintage watches might be.


----------



## mannal




----------



## DC guy

Today I sniped this Bulova Sea King. Everything about it just speaks to me... the crosshairs, raised logo, vintage lume, markers, 1/5 seconds track, matte dial, day window font, case design, and of course that Whale. 









Oddly, my little collection now includes two 1969 Bulovas-this one and my dad's gold filled Accutron. I am officially giving up on the one-in-one-out rule.


----------



## Rhorya

Incoming!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mannal

Two straps in-bound from C&B. Thanks to the Heads Up! thread.


----------



## dolin25

I know it's a Sinn (pun) but as a HEQ fan... I couldn't resist this COSC certified Invicta...heck...the movement (especially certified) probably costs as much as I paid for the whole watch...


----------



## Jollytron

mannal said:


> Two straps in-bound from C&B. Thanks to the Heads Up! thread.


Of course they have a sale _right __after_ I purchased a strap!

In other news, the wait for my SARB017 to come in has been the most mentally taxing to date. It doesn't help that the C&B strap I ordered for it has already arrived.


----------



## dramanet

A L&H Orthos Orange & blue


----------



## optiblu

Nice catch, Congrats !



dolin25 said:


> I know it's a Sinn (pun) but as a HEQ fan... I couldn't resist this COSC certified Invicta...heck...the movement (especially certified) probably costs as much as I paid for the whole watch...
> 
> View attachment 12575647


----------



## Rhorya

Arrived!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Disguise

Just picked up this used 7002 planet ocean mod from my mailbox. Digging' it for the price I paid (less than an Amphibian)









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## m0tty

Seiko midsize 6458-6000

love the quartz!


----------



## blakadder

Cheap but possibly well made Chinese automatic Starking. I love the logo on the dial and the display back









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## russelk

Bonanza! The Orient Ray Raven II and the Citizen dress watch arrived on Wednesday:















I expected the Raven II to be a little more black to be honest, instead it's a dark grey gun-metal finish which actually looks awesome. The dial on the Citizen plays with the light really nicely, I'm very pleased with it.

And yesterday the OEM steel bracelet for my Citizen BN0150 diver arrived and it's pretty damn nice:









It completely transforms the look of the watch, and is a very well-made bracelet. Heavy and nicely finished with solid end-links, and it has an innovative diving-extender/micro-adjustment built into the clasp. The whole package is now a little chunky though for my girly wrist! I might flip this for something else soon.


----------



## sticky

My life is full of broken delivery promises from German watch manufacturers but I'm assured that this is on its way to me.


----------



## Itubij

If all goes well, I should have this by 8 p.m. tonight. Meeting for the exchange


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## JohnGaltJD

Two new custom straps on the way!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dolin25

I had a Sea Shark at one time and I remember it was an impressive watch for around 200 bucks...as pleased to find that there was a quartz diver offered.... They were the "bees knees" when I was a member last time... I don't hear much about them now....


----------



## m0tty

Seiko 7c43-6010

This will complete my 80s midsize quartz diver collection.


----------



## savedbythebell

Hamilton Intramatic Gold Case 38mm on leather.

Oris Diver 65 on Rubber.


----------



## manser46

Just received this Bulova Curv, wanted to check it out. Only thing I don't like is no date. Beautiful dial though.


----------



## Rhorya

Just ordered this, have to wait until spring to get it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## maxbill

One hand watch is coming:


----------



## CTSteve

maxbill said:


> One hand watch is coming:
> View attachment 12583797


I thought that said "Lunch" 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## maxbill

^  I hereby name it to my Lunch watch.


----------



## KellenH

Pre-ordered this guy, I've been wanting an Orange faced diver and samurai... So


----------



## vzan

Jp2004-07e. This is a watch I wanted since I was 15 yo, 28 years after I finally got it. Ok, it is the reissue, not the original, but stilll...

The rubber strap makes it weird in my wrist, a new one should do the work.


----------



## mannal

Trying this pairing out.











mannal said:


> Two straps in-bound from C&B. Thanks to the Heads Up! thread.
> 
> View attachment 12575539
> 
> 
> View attachment 12575541


----------



## The_Horologist

This should arrive in a couple of days. Itll have to curb my omega cravings for now as omega-money doesnt (and may never) exist lol. Still a good looking watch though!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MainePorsche

To be continued...


----------



## 7oClockinLausanne

Just got my Luch one hand that I paired up with a leather NATO from Watchgecko.


----------



## Mike_1

I don't think it's in the post yet, and I'm certain it won't be in anything like the beautiful condition of this one, but I have ordered one of these from Russia. Woo-hoo!


----------



## Chirv

Stock photo, took me a while but finally bought this from f29. Love that it doesn't look like/have the dimensions of a 2000m (yes you read that right) diver.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\

Do parts count?


----------



## fvc74

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

Not in the mail. Stopped by one of my two local TJmaxxs yesterday. Picked this guy up.


----------



## Rhorya

This is shipping

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jcombs1

That Nite is nice looking. Congrats.


----------



## jamesezra

Incoming! Decided to go with the Airman!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/332275865418


----------



## Rhorya

jcombs1 said:


> That Nite is nice looking. Congrats.


I think it'll be a good nite!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Marc_pancorwatch

Coming next week!


----------



## JimWharton

JimWharton said:


> Jumped on an Ashford pre-owned deal. Jeweler's display, never worn. $125 delivered. Nice little Swiss quartz with a sapphire crystal, great rubber strap. Dig the design, especially the date window. Would love the WR to be a little better and wish the lugs were 22mm instead of 20mm, but otherwise looks like a great grab and go weekender. Been in a bit of a watch drought. Happy to have something in the mail.
> 
> View attachment 12571245
> View attachment 12571247


Arrived last night.


















Put it on an 18mm black NATO (meant for 20mm, but hardly noticeable) to get it some wrist time today. The delpoyant rubber strap it cane with will need to be cut down. Love the dial, esp the date window. It's a little lighter than I thought it'd be. That's always a little disappointing. Looking for a perforated leather racing-style strap to replace the rubber strap it came with. Overall, nice little watch for the money.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bohorquez

I have a Nice Victorinox Chrono Classic 241498, Swiss Quartz, Sapphire, You cant beat the price!! only $129 at tjmaxx.com


----------



## blakadder

Damn F71 enablers


----------



## russelk

JimWharton said:


> Arrived last night.
> 
> Put it on an 18mm black NATO (meant for 20mm, but hardly noticeable) to get it some wrist time today. The delpoyant rubber strap it cane with will need to be cut down. Love the dial, esp the date window. It's a little lighter than I thought it'd be. That's always a little disappointing. Looking for a perforated leather racing-style strap to replace the rubber strap it came with. Overall, nice little watch for the money.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would you be kind enough to let me know what the lug to lug measurement is for the Certina? I was interested in the blue dial version but I'm concerned that it's too big for my wrist. Thanks in advance.


----------



## m0tty

Seiko 4205-0155 to round out my 80s midsize diver collection.


----------



## mark_uk

The Leyden Velox








Ordered it last night. Awoke to find an email saying it had been shipped and they had upgraded me to express shipping. If the watch is half as good as the service, it should be a nice piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bohorquez

I like the look!


----------



## bohorquez

mannal said:


> Not in the mail. Stopped by one of my two local TJmaxxs yesterday. Picked this guy up.
> 
> View attachment 12589717


Nice pick up!


----------



## boossard

Been searching for a blue dial and a go anywhere diver for a while and finally figured out it has to be these two for me. Coming next week...

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dolin25

Send back the Bernhardt Field Diver...wasn't impressed...for $10 less I found this "never worn" store display from ashford....


----------



## yankeexpress

SNA413 Flightmaster


----------



## uyebsk

thinking of bead-blasting this when it gets here next week.


----------



## mark_uk

I’ve just put in my order for an orange Dan Henry 1970. My mate phoned em last week and apparently they are down to their last 10%


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

I feel like this may be a catch and release but I could not pass it up for the price like new. This is a seller picture and it should arrive in a few days.


----------



## Rhorya

So I did a thing and grabbed this. Hope it ships tomorrow!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lxnastynotch93

SteamJ said:


> I feel like this may be a catch and release but I could not pass it up for the price like new. This is a seller picture and it should arrive in a few days.
> 
> View attachment 12599537


Details on this beauty?


----------



## SteamJ

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Details on this beauty?


It's a Seals Model A. It was a Kickstarter project that actually delivered an amazingly well made watch but quickly sold out. I've been interested in it since it was launched a couple of years ago but the timing wasn't right and then it was sold out with the bracelet. The only drawback is the integrated lugs which makes a standard strap impossible but it comes with 2 leather straps as well. Regardless the price was so good there was no passing it up. A shot of the full kit I'm getting. I'm looking forward to giving it a spin later this week.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Fished out a few photos of the Seals when I had it


----------



## gwbnyc

Ticino "B" Flieger


----------



## brandon\

I'm typically not a fan of PVD watches, but the yellow accents sold it. We'll see if I like it!


----------



## Rhorya

Arrived!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Skeptical

Got the Steinhart 39mm today



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blurter

MWW Morgan Monaco. MWW's photo


----------



## Rhorya

Incoming!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee

Receive this one today, I had the same Poljot 4 years ago in grey dial. Love to feel titanium on wrist...


----------



## Perdendosi

Woo-hoo!
After much brain racking, some hand wringing, and a bad experience with a grey market seller, I am proud to announce that, what I hope is my "perfect dressy daily wearer" is in the mail: The 39mm Oris Artix in blue, on bracelet. Purchased from timepiece.com (not a lot of reviews, but resellerratings was OK, and it sounds like it was maybe a successor to World of Watches?)
Image from Oris:









Really crossing my fingers that it's as nice in person as it looks online.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Junkers 150 Years Hugo Junkers Chronograph Alarm Watch 6684-2








(stock photo)​


----------



## yankeexpress

Rhorya said:


> Incoming!!!


Affordable? Not! This one below is. Has 9015, sapphire, SELs, screwed links and good lume.


----------



## The Watcher

Perdendosi said:


> Woo-hoo!
> After much brain racking, some hand wringing, and a bad experience with a grey market seller, I am proud to announce that, what I hope is my "perfect dressy daily wearer" is in the mail: The 39mm Oris Artix in blue, on bracelet. Purchased from timepiece.com (not a lot of reviews, but resellerratings was OK, and it sounds like it was maybe a successor to World of Watches?)
> Image from Oris:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really crossing my fingers that it's as nice in person as it looks online.


Irony! I wore this today on strap. Bought on bracelet but I prefer strap looks.
Hope this company works out for you. The blue is not as nice as it looks online. It's nicer.
I have a black that I am considering selling, as the blue is a fairly dark color and fills the role nicely. 
Enjoy yours and show when you get it!


----------



## The Watcher

duplicate post


----------



## hasnon

Adding a couple more quartz Seiko's to the family! Cannot wait
First, SND219 from another forum member. My first Panda dial after looking for a month or two for an affordable one.








Then a vintage goodie from the bay. 5856-8090 King Quartz, love the classic style and kanji day wheel.


----------



## Perdendosi

The Watcher said:


> Irony! I wore this today on strap. Bought on bracelet but I prefer strap looks.
> Hope this company works out for you. The blue is not as nice as it looks online. It's nicer.
> I have a black that I am considering selling, as the blue is a fairly dark color and fills the role nicely.
> Enjoy yours and show when you get it!


So good to hear. Yeah, timepiece.com provides free express shipping in the U.S., so my watch will be here tomorrow, or Friday at the latest! I can't wait!


----------



## hasnon

Woohoo, one of them arrived today! Pity there is a hair under the crystal, will need to remove it soon.









Sent from my HTC 2PS6200 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SteamJ

Arrived yesterday. It's a really well made piece. It's definitely not a catch and release as I expected. I don't think it's a permanent addition to my collection but I think I'll enjoy it for a little while.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

My Junkers 150 Years Hugo Junkers Chronograph Alarm Watch 6684-2 arrived today from Rotterdam in the Netherlands. 
Considering that I ordered it on October 25th, that is an amazing delivery time all the way from Europe.















​


----------



## mark_uk

My Dan Henry 1970 arrived this evening.








My mate also received his earlier today. We are both blown away by the quality. It's way better than I was expecting. This thing is seriously punching above its weight. I had planned to swap out the strap, but this is possibly the most comfortable band I've worn. Amazing watch for the money!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MC88

Finally have my Stowa Type-B Flieger on the way to me. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tincob

SteamJ said:


> Arrived yesterday. It's a really well made piece. It's definitely not a catch and release as I expected. I don't think it's a permanent addition to my collection but I think I'll enjoy it for a little while.
> 
> View attachment 12608631


I like everything about this watch other than its lug to lug length. I wish my wrist was a little larger.


----------



## c0bra

Picked up this beautiful Orient Mako USA II from the Wind Up watch fair today.


----------



## dolin25

View attachment 12618013


Can't continue to ignore the glowing reviews of this watch....I love the sub look and I like quartz so....win win for me... I have high expectations (for a $100 watch) for this one...


----------



## Ossamanity

Jeep99dad said:


> Just look them up on eBay and you'll see Glycine Direct selling them
> Their super low prices won't last on these.
> Mine says hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love my brown one too












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Ossamanity said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats


----------



## Ossamanity

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats


Thank-you! And thank you for the suggestion. I really like it, it's a great watch.


----------



## mystic nerd

I have a blue-dial Accutron II Surveyor on the way. I'm in love with the 262 kHz movements used in the Precisionist and Accutron II line. Sweep second hand and HAQ level accuracy. I plan on a black strap for mine.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dolin25

My 262k says hi.


----------



## mannal

Not sure why, but it's on the way.

View attachment 12619659


----------



## lxnastynotch93

mannal said:


> Not sure why, but it's on the way.
> 
> View attachment 12619659


If you're not sure, then why even buy it in the first place?


----------



## mannal

lxnastynotch93 said:


> If you're not sure, then why even buy it in the first place?


If your asking me to be logical about my watch purchases, I may disappoint you. I was in an orange mood, my boys like orange, The 30% coupon hit my inbox and I had $90 burning a hole in my PP account. I had an Android (gifted to a friend) and I like Wing. If this guy is tool big, it will be gifted to the same friend.

Thank you for your concern


----------



## lxnastynotch93

mannal said:


> Thank you for your concern


You're welcome honey bunches.


----------



## Rocat

I've ordered what has to be one of the most argued about watches in recent WUS history. It seems to have supplanted the Invicta 8926OB as the most hated watch on the Forum of late.

The Merkur Tuna. I like the looks and if the build quality is on par or better than a Deep Blue, then I will be happy. Do I want the real deal? Heck yeah. But a Grand is a bit much for my wallet.


----------



## Cvp33

Neymar 1000m diver, $199 @ Amazon. Use Discover Card and receive 5% cash back, so net $189.


----------



## wtma

Nethuns Lava
NH35 movt., double finished bronze case, sandwiched almost sterile cali dial, buttery smooth engraved ceramic bezel, helium ev, 500m WR, and above all the size is quite manageable at 50mm L2L, what not to like? All for $570, a pretty good deal imo.


----------



## Rhorya

Just closed on a purchase with a guy, for a gently used Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military Maxi LE.

Really looking forward to getting this on my wrist!!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnGo

I hope this beauty arrives tomorrow...


----------



## siranak

I've got this due to come next week - Timex Marlin Reissue










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dustpilot

Coming sometime later in the month.
SNZH53J1


----------



## Rhorya

Incoming!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cvp33

Add me me to the list. Couldn't resist at $156.



siranak said:


> I've got this due to come next week - Timex Marlin Reissue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33

double post


----------



## Chirv

wtma said:


> Nethuns Lava
> NH35 movt., double finished bronze case, sandwiched almost sterile cali dial, buttery smooth engraved ceramic bezel, helium ev, 500m WR, and above all the size is quite manageable at 50mm L2L, what not to like? All for $570, a pretty good deal imo.


Wow! That is quite the beauty! After a quick glance at their site I'm quite impressed... Although I'm not sold on the NH35 at that price point. Definitely a brand I'll be keeping my eyes on from now on though.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

siranak said:


> I've got this due to come next week - Timex Marlin Reissue


Fun little handwinder


----------



## Snaggletooth

SRPB07


----------



## wtma

Chirv said:


> Wow! That is quite the beauty! After a quick glance at their site I'm quite impressed... Although I'm not sold on the NH35 at that price point. Definitely a brand I'll be keeping my eyes on from now on though.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I agree. At this price they should have gone with Miyota 9015 at least. I already have a NH35 before and never had problem, it's actually quite accurate, so it's not that big disappointment for me. Another thing I like is that it doesn't look like a Panerai wannabe.

Sent from my MI 4LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## Barn0081

So, I received a very important visitor today....

















Worth the wait |>


----------



## trashpanda

Seiko 4004 "Snowflake"

Very excited about it


----------



## mystic nerd

mystic nerd said:


> I have a blue-dial Accutron II Surveyor on the way. I'm in love with the 262 kHz movements used in the Precisionist and Accutron II line. Sweep second hand and HAQ level accuracy. I plan on a black strap for mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Arrived! The blue sunburst dial is far better than both the catalog shot and my photo, below. I much prefer a black strap to the original blue.

You see the second hand between indexes because it's a sweeping hand. 16 ticks per second, far more than automatics achieve.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

It's here and it's pretty cool.


































mannal said:


> Not sure why, but it's on the way.
> 
> View attachment 12619659


----------



## Rocat

Well, I went down the Rabbit Hole quick. After buying the Merkur Tuna I took a look at their 6105 version and then I ended up looking at the Sharkey 6105 version. After reading dozens of posts and looking at the pictures, well, one thing lead to another, and I placed an order for one. So now I wait for both watches, one Merkur and one Sharkey.


----------



## Rocat

mannal said:


> It's here and it's pretty cool.
> 
> View attachment 12628919
> 
> 
> View attachment 12628921
> 
> 
> View attachment 12628929
> 
> 
> View attachment 12628923


Looks like Aragon finally went with a smaller box than they've used in the past. btw that version of the DiveMaster is stout. I had a couple but sold them off as they were a tad too heavy for my puny wrist. The yellow one in that version was a looker.








The Cranberry wasn't bad either.









Every time Aragon has a sale I get sucked back into almost buying them again.

My favorite was this one in 45mm.


----------



## mannal

I went with the 45mm. I'll size the bracelet later tonight and see how it sits on my wrist.



Rocat said:


> Looks like Aragon finally went with a smaller box than they've used in the past. btw that version of the DiveMaster is stout. I had a couple but sold them off as they were a tad too heavy for my puny wrist. The yellow one in that version was a looker.
> 
> View attachment 12629189
> 
> The Cranberry wasn't bad either.
> 
> View attachment 12629197
> 
> 
> Every time Aragon has a sale I get sucked back into almost buying them again.
> 
> My favorite was this one in 45mm.
> View attachment 12629165


----------



## Rocat

mannal said:


> I went with the 45mm. I'll size the bracelet later tonight and see how it sits on my wrist.


Giving you a heads up on those spring bars and the solid end links. Those end links are in there very snug and I have sometimes found a bent spring bar tip. Make sure to have some spares just in case. For the record, I've found that same issue with all the micro-brand watches I have had that had SEL. It makes me like the hollow end links a bit better.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505

i dont normally gush about watvhes i order, but i just scored brand new Seiko SSC505 for $160! its 45mm chrono, and is the Jimmie Johnson watch! couldnt pass this deal up

Seiko USA / Collections / Seiko Core / Men / Watch Model / SSC505

Seiko Men's 45mm Jimmie Johnson Special Edition Solar Quartz Chronograph Watch w/ Extra Strap


----------



## mannal

Bracelet is sized. 6.75'ish wrist. Not as heavy as I thought it would be.



















mannal said:


> I went with the 45mm. I'll size the bracelet later tonight and see how it sits on my wrist.


----------



## ZM-73

My MEYHOFER Barletta band turned up on Friday. Looks really good.


----------



## Emancipator12

waiting for this pre owned refurbished Casio A168
should arrive next week.


----------



## Chirv

Neighbor in my college dorm wanted his first "real" watch. Found this 40mm (with the new logo) for a banger deal on f29 so it's incoming for him. Needed to be on the smaller/thinner side for his wrists and he wanted a light dial pilot style. I'm stoked for him! Not bad for a first watch.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazza74

ZM-73 said:


> My MEYHOFER Barletta band turned up on Friday. Looks really good.
> View attachment 12630099
> 
> View attachment 12630103


Good looking band. Is it comfortable?


----------



## jeacock

Emancipator12 said:


> waiting for this pre owned refurbished Casio A168
> should arrive next week.
> 
> View attachment 12630431


I really mean no offense, but isn't this watch available for $20-25 new, with warranty and 7 year battery? I don't really understand the motivation of seller or buyer in this scenario. I guess it makes sense ecologically.


----------



## ZM-73

Yes the band is comfortable. A tad stiff at first but, loosens up quite quickly. I'm very happy with it. Got it from Watchbandcenter. It came with a tang buckle, I put the butterfly clasp on it.

Also, I've ordered this from Amazon Japan. My first 'real' panda (ie. white face, black sub-dials).


----------



## wtma

ZM-73 said:


> My MEYHOFER Barletta band turned up on Friday. Looks really good.
> View attachment 12630099
> 
> View attachment 12630103


Interesting strap, I kinda dig it.


----------



## ZM-73

It's a very good band. Watchbandcenter also have it in red, blue and green.


----------



## CV50

ZM-73 said:


> My MEYHOFER Barletta band turned up on Friday. Looks really good.
> View attachment 12630099
> 
> View attachment 12630103


Very nice ! Any chance of a link to that strap ?


----------



## dolin25

Snagged this Stuhrling Prestige Captain diver for $50 lightly used... I'm not expecting the world but it has a Sapphire Crystal, 200m WR, Ronda movement, solid bracelet/endlinks. Should be similar to Invicta Reserve quality, which at well $100 usually means a decent buy.


----------



## Tombaus

Just received a Timex Field Expedition on the factory chocolate brown strap. I do not find it too thin, though many reviewers do. I do think this watch would look good with a light brown, tan, or distressed leather replacement band--I'll keep an eye out for a nice one that lightens up the watch look. Heres a photo below; I find it as large a diameter face as I would care to have, no larger though for me.

$38 bucks total, pretty happy with this price.


----------



## ZM-73

CV50 said:


> Very nice ! Any chance of a link to that strap ?


Here is the link to the one I purchased (24mm) Watch strap Barletta 24mm black-brown leather-textile by MEYHOFER

If you type in Meyhofer Barletta in their Search Shop it will show a list of available ones. The sizes are 20, 22, and 24mm.


----------



## maxbill

Cheapest moon watch ever:


----------



## ARMADUK

This just in


----------



## cornorama

"NEW15" will get an additional 15% discount, seems to work fine at Evine. Nice watch. $9.99 US Shipping.


----------



## Pyliip

Looks excellent ARMADUK, where did you get it?


----------



## ARMADUK

Pyliip said:


> Looks excellent ARMADUK, where did you get it?


Thanx, from my buddy in Malaysia


----------



## DMCBanshee

Just got this Turtle, Deep Blue Military 300. I love the colors on that one.


----------



## U_A

Among other things, a Seiko 6139-6005... Interested to see how beat up it looks in person.

No strap/bracelet though, so I think that's an excuse to get a tan rally strap for it. ;-)


----------



## trashpanda

Can't wait for this Citizen Cosmotron to arrive! Hands aren't original, but I think I like these better.


----------



## RLextherobot

Welp, after spending most of this year indulging my other money-pit hobbies (specifically comics and records) I got real excited about watches again, and started looking to fill the gap in my watchbox. As I have recently become more of business casual desk monkey at work, I decided a solid dress/office offering would go nicely in the collection and started looking at the SARBs and new Cocktails as possible options. It wasn’t long before I discovered the Brightz SDMG003 “Grand Cocktail” which combines elements of each with a little Grand Seiko to boot! Of course these have mostly disappeared, so it took some digging to find one at a halfway reasonable price. Very excited about this model as it fits nicely with my collection, and fulfills a role none of my other favourites do. Also, (and I’m told this effect is even more pronounced in person) it has a certain je ne sais quoi about it from a design perspective, very stoked to receive it.


----------



## russelk

Certina DS Nautic. My first Certina, and something tells me it won't be my last. I'm very impressed with the tasteful design and solid build quality. At 38mm I guess you could call it mid-sized. The band has hollow end-links, but after my experience with several solid ones recently I don't think that's a bad thing. I was torn between this and the blue-dial version.


----------



## russelk

RLextherobot said:


> Welp, after spending most of this year indulging my other money-pit hobbies (specifically comics and records) I got real excited about watches again, and started looking to fill the gap in my watchbox. As I have recently become more of business casual desk monkey at work, I decided a solid dress/office offering would go nicely in the collection and started looking at the SARBs and new Cocktails as possible options. It wasn't long before I discovered the Brightz SDMG003 "Grand Cocktail" which combines elements of each with a little Grand Seiko to boot! Of course these have mostly disappeared, so it took some digging to find one at a halfway reasonable price. Very excited about this model as it fits nicely with my collection, and fulfills a role none of my other favourites do. Also, (and I'm told this effect is even more pronounced in person) it has a certain je ne sais quoi about it from a design perspective, very stoked to receive it.


Looking forward to seeing some wrist shots of this.


----------



## hasnon

My first vintage watch arrived today.
Seiko 5856 King Quartz from 1978 with original band.
The textured dial on this thing is amazing in person, could not capture it with my phone









Sent from my HTC 2PS6200 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptical

I had a $200 rebate card to spend and picked this up from Amazon (with enough left over for a movie rental).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Just got this Dievas Zeta Code Red. Nice looking Submariner on the wrist, I had a pain to find this one...


----------



## sticky

Got one of these on pre-order so it's sorta in the mail - innit?


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Thanks to a post in the bargains thread, I ordered another Victorinox Swiss Army watch: a Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Remix 249108. 
I actually have had my eye on this color combination for a long time but until now never saw it at a reasonable discount. 
At $125 plus tax, for me it was a no-brainer.








​


----------



## dramanet

Seiko SARX 055 from Seiya


----------



## eric72

sticky said:


> Got one of these on pre-order so it's sorta in the mail - innit?
> 
> View attachment 12640457


Same for me....hope they will ship soon....

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dolan_Ryan

Picked up the Aevig Corvid Automatik Fieldwatch on sale. Stainless steel case, Champagne dial. I ordered it 11/1 and received it on 11/8. It's hard to tell from the picture, but it fits my 6.75-inch wrist great at 40mm x 48mm L2L. I have a few extra mm to play with on either side of the lugs from a top-down view. My sole complaint is that it's a tad thick for a dress shirt/suit at 13.5mm. The yellow/orange lume is really cool, and it pops off the dial even in the daytime. Really digging the purchase thus far.


----------



## Dinofluo

My very first dive watch. Now I understand the reputation behind it everyone was talking about. It wears thin and feel very sturdy for that price. New strap on it's way.


----------



## Swayndo

eric72 said:


> Same for me....hope they will ship soon....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


Must admit I'm very tempted, but at £700 discounted it's a bit more than I can justify.

Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX

This should be on its way back to me soon. Jörg just finished refurbishing it and installing the new bezel. Even sent me this pic. Can't wait!!


----------



## DMCBanshee

Finally found a Artego 300M, really love it!


----------



## ZM-73

Orient Panda arrived today.


----------



## sticky

Another German contribution to the hoard. (When it gets here, that is)


----------



## hasnon

ZM-73 said:


> Orient Panda arrived today.
> View attachment 12644785
> 
> 
> View attachment 12644787


That looks beautiful man! I deliberated so long whether to buy it, but could not bring myself to pay that much for a mecha quartz. But seeing your pictures is stirring something up...

Sent from my HTC 2PS6200 using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

In route from a forum member


----------



## ZM-73

Thanks, it is a good looking watch. Amazon Japan had the lowest price I could find.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite

Incoming! Thanks to WUS member!









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33

Sold my 2017 Timex Marlin reissue for $900 and bought 35 vintage Timex watches including these. J/k Although I did just buy all these. LOL


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## DMCBanshee

New on the wrist...


----------



## Patrick_Ethan

*Incoming! Vostok Amfibia Reef (080494) All lume dial, 20atm 31 jewel automatic *


----------



## ksrao_74

HMT Kohinoor for me and HMT Tara for missus.









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hodari D.

Just in from the cold.


----------



## RLextherobot

RLextherobot said:


> Welp, after spending most of this year indulging my other money-pit hobbies (specifically comics and records) I got real excited about watches again, and started looking to fill the gap in my watchbox. As I have recently become more of business casual desk monkey at work, I decided a solid dress/office offering would go nicely in the collection and started looking at the SARBs and new Cocktails as possible options. It wasn't long before I discovered the Brightz SDMG003 "Grand Cocktail" which combines elements of each with a little Grand Seiko to boot! Of course these have mostly disappeared, so it took some digging to find one at a halfway reasonable price. Very excited about this model as it fits nicely with my collection, and fulfills a role none of my other favourites do. Also, (and I'm told this effect is even more pronounced in person) it has a certain je ne sais quoi about it from a design perspective, very stoked to receive it.


Arrived and very fulfilling









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

Dolan_Ryan said:


> Picked up the Aevig Corvid Automatik Fieldwatch on sale. Stainless steel case, Champagne dial. I ordered it 11/1 and received it on 11/8. It's hard to tell from the picture, but it fits my 6.75-inch wrist great at 40mm x 48mm L2L. I have a few extra mm to play with on either side of the lugs from a top-down view. My sole complaint is that it's a tad thick for a dress shirt/suit at 13.5mm. The yellow/orange lume is really cool, and it pops off the dial even in the daytime. Really digging the purchase thus far.
> 
> View attachment 12643233
> 
> View attachment 12643235


Great looking watch! I like it's uniqueness. Very cool!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

Dolan_Ryan said:


> Picked up the Aevig Corvid Automatik Fieldwatch on sale. Stainless steel case, Champagne dial. I ordered it 11/1 and received it on 11/8. It's hard to tell from the picture, but it fits my 6.75-inch wrist great at 40mm x 48mm L2L. I have a few extra mm to play with on either side of the lugs from a top-down view. My sole complaint is that it's a tad thick for a dress shirt/suit at 13.5mm. The yellow/orange lume is really cool, and it pops off the dial even in the daytime. Really digging the purchase thus far.
> 
> View attachment 12643233
> 
> View attachment 12643235


What do you call on sale? I'm cheap and I don't see $600 USD as affordable or cheap .

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## U_A

Looks like my 6139-6005 should be here tomorrow... Pretty excited!

Now to look into polishing the crystal, and order a nice strap...


----------



## ksrao_74

HMT Vijay for me and HMT Sarita for wife.


----------



## yankeexpress

SND255 pilot sliderule chrono


----------



## Dolan_Ryan

allkindsofwatches1 said:


> What do you call on sale? I'm cheap and I don't see $600 USD as affordable or cheap .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


It was still $412 on Aevig's website a couple of days ago. Worth it!


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

Dolan_Ryan said:


> It was still $412 on Aevig's website a couple of days ago. Worth it!


I'll check into it. I'd like to get closer to $300 or just under. I'll have to do more research on the brand.

Thanks for responding. Great looking watch!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Silverthorne86

En route from the Bay. Apparently a store return with a significantly shortened bracelet. I have a nato on standby! Hopefully I can source a few links because the bracelet is unique and looks comfy. Plus if I decide to flip it it'll help to resale.

Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> In route from a forum member
> 
> View attachment 12646017


This guy made it safe and sound.


----------



## maxbill

Grabbed this from ebay:
View attachment 12655841


----------



## Skeptical

Quartz day at the post office. Got this Timex Camper reissue










And also my pre-ordered Scurfa MS 17










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut

Got me this hammy on the way








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1

Nightbreaker finally made it.


----------



## fvc74

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

I caved for Root Beer on a budget. This from Amazon was $47 and change. It may or may not stay, but I had to give it a try. It is 43mm with 22mm lugs and has a screw down crown.

Invicta 22049


----------



## Rhorya

jcombs1 said:


> Nightbreaker finally made it.
> View attachment 12661351


Very cool! I like Ball, have a couple myself. Enjoy in good health!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nkrell11

Picked this up from a fellow member today really looking forward to it.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

I just sized my new Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick II Remix 249108 that I ordered from TJ Maxx. I like the black face and burgundy bezel.









​


----------



## franco60

Just came yesterday. Year long hunt complete.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTSteve

Picked these two affordables up on ebay.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch your wristwatch

Shinola Runwell 41mm w/Horween Strap. Got a good deal for $225. Not the hugest fan of Shinola as a company but their watches are just simple and good looking.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fvc74

Nodus Trieste Limited Edition

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

Nothing wrong with the company. They are open about where they source their parts and have a lifetime guarantee. The whole "made in Detroit" issue is best addressed by doing your own research.

What size is your wrist and can you post a wrist-shot when it lands?



jdanefrantz said:


> Shinola Runwell 41mm w/Horween Strap. Got a good deal for $225. Not the hugest fan of Shinola as a company but their watches are just simple and good looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch your wristwatch

mannal said:


> Nothing wrong with the company. They are open about where they source their parts and have a lifetime guarantee. The whole "made in Detroit" issue is best addressed by doing your own research.
> 
> What size is your wrist and can you post a wrist-shot when it lands?


7" Wrist. Size wise it's on point. My issue isn't the company branding etc because that's been addressed and I get it. I just prefer a watchmaker putting my timepiece together instead of a watchmaker signing off on the watch at the end of the actual assembly. That's my beef. That's just a pic from the web. Was supposed to get it today but USPS boogered that up.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 99tjadams

Somewhere at Canada post awaiting customs

daji titanium sandwich dial Pam (not exactly as shown mine says MM)








And a zic sac hornback to go on it w/ panetai style buckle.


----------



## DC guy

Just sniped this vintage piece on the bay, culminating a months-long search for this exact model in good condition. What a rush!








Now I just have to wait for it to cross the Pond from Deutschland...


----------



## Rocat

Rocat said:


> I caved for Root Beer on a budget. This from Amazon was $47 and change. It may or may not stay, but I had to give it a try. It is 43mm with 22mm lugs and has a screw down crown.
> 
> Invicta 22049


Well this one did not stay. And it was not because of the build quality. The watch was put together very well. But the PC32A movement just did not feel good when adjusting the time. If a Ronda movement were in it, I'd be all over it.

Anyhow, this is taking the Root Beer's place. These 40mm Pro Divers with the NH35A movements are nice and cheap around the holidays. This one is the 5053. It will arrive on Tuesday from Amazon.










This is a picture from an old thread from member Alden


----------



## ChronoTraveler

DC guy said:


> Just sniped this vintage piece on the bay, culminating a months-long search for this exact model in good condition. What a rush!
> 
> Now I just have to wait for it to cross the Pond from Deutschland...


Looks awesome. The vintage (original?) version has indices over the minute hands, a feature some people complained about in the newer versions.


----------



## Watch your wristwatch

mannal said:


> Nothing wrong with the company. They are open about where they source their parts and have a lifetime guarantee. The whole "made in Detroit" issue is best addressed by doing your own research.
> 
> What size is your wrist and can you post a wrist-shot when it lands?


Threw a Lakehouse Leathers strap on it. Very comfy now. Love the watch. Simplicity and quality at its finest.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33

Timex midgets - 1 of each color inbound from Japan.


----------



## jetcash

Cvp33 said:


> Timex midgets - 1 of each color inbound from Japan.
> 
> View attachment 12671983


Ooooo, nice.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya

Hope to be seeing this in my mailbox soon!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mannal




----------



## savedbythebell

N O M O S


----------



## yankeexpress

Parnis Royal Oak from Amazon


----------



## Gazza74

I've been on a strap binge lately.


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Gazza74 said:


> I've been on a strap binge lately.


Mind to share where did you buy that first one? I tried reverse search on Google but got no results. :-(


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Sorry, double post.


----------



## Gazza74

ChronoTraveler said:


> Mind to share where did you buy that first one? I tried reverse search on Google but got no results. :-(


Check out Rene.r on this forum. The leather is from an antique doctor's bag, so each piece is unique.


----------



## mannal

B&R Bands sale started today


----------



## carlitoswhey

DC guy said:


> Just sniped this vintage piece on the bay, culminating a months-long search for this exact model in good condition. What a rush!
> View attachment 12668715
> 
> 
> Now I just have to wait for it to cross the Pond from Deutschland...


Nice! I almost got one of those recently.

I have this one on order. I'll post photos when it arrives:


----------



## Cvp33

Couldn't resist the blackfriday deals. Ashford sourced Hamilton - $249 after American Express rebate. Watches dot com Spinnaker Cahill - $127.


----------



## Rhorya

Incoming

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kulprit

Picked this up in a trade:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Cvp33 said:


> Couldn't resist the blackfriday deals. Ashford sourced Hamilton - $249 after American Express rebate. Watches dot com Spinnaker Cahill - $127.
> 
> View attachment 12679315
> 
> View attachment 12679317


I'm new to Amex. I see the offers, but not Ashford. Do I need to buy something there with my Amex before I start getting offers for Ashford?


----------



## Cvp33

ChiefWahoo said:


> I'm new to Amex. I see the offers, but not Ashford. Do I need to buy something there with my Amex before I start getting offers for Ashford?


Not sure. I went to the AE website and logged in. Then to offers, and it was there. I had to "load it" to my card. After I made my purchase from Ashford I received an email from AE stating I would receive a statement credit for $50 on the next billing cycle. Pretty painless.


----------



## mannal

ChiefWahoo said:


> I'm new to Amex. I see the offers, but not Ashford. Do I need to buy something there with my Amex before I start getting offers for Ashford?


Not all deals make to all card-holders at the same time. I check every few weeks.


----------



## Chirv

First deep blue (on blue silicone not steel). Banger deal at $150 for sapphire, nh35, MOP (also have 2 abalone and a ton of other MOP). Also picked up a 18mm blue leather band with a brass pin for my de-chromed blue dial CCCP komandirskie.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## nkrell11

5 Nato straps and a Leather strap, had to buy something on Black Friday after all.


----------



## CTSteve

I was looking for an affordable 70s chrono and came across this.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Took advantage of 20% off sale for a two of Dan Henry watches (1947 and 1968). Got the 1968.


----------



## sticky

Got one of these beauties reserved in Sunderland









Pic nicked of Paul at Scurfa - hope he doesn't mind.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

I have a Junkers 150 Years Hugo Junkers Chronograph Alarm Watch 6684-1 coming to me from the Netherlands to join the Junkers 150 Years Hugo Junkers Chronograph Alarm Watch 6684-2 that I bought last month. The scalloped dial is meant to mimic the corrugated metal used in the original Junkers airplanes, which were some of the first all-metal airplanes made.






















​


----------



## flythebike

After a lot of thought, I added a fourth watch, an Oris Chronoris, the first non-chronograph, to my collection. I got it to be a work watch. I'm in IT, and the watch is interesting but not too flashy for a business casual office. I have a Horween Timex Weekender, a Belmoto Track Day, and a beautiful, vintage poor-man's Monaco. Great Black Friday deal from Gnomon, 36% off with free shipping.


----------



## Jeep99dad

sticky said:


> Got one of these beauties reserved in Sunderland
> 
> View attachment 12684709
> 
> 
> Pic nicked of Paul at Scurfa - hope he doesn't mind.


Congrats. I got the same.


----------



## mannal

Black Friday purchase in-bound. Once it lands, I'll check it out then hand-off to the wife for safe-keeping till the holidays.


----------



## russelk

A few recent acquisitions:









Orient Star - I'm very pleased with this one.


----------



## russelk

Tag Heuer Aquaracer 38mm.


----------



## russelk

Seiko SSB033. This looks a lot like a Rolex Daytona. It came on a nice strap too - it's not the OEM Seiko one, which I've read is pretty rubbish.


----------



## russelk

And lastly an Orient Bambino blue dial.









This one is actually a little disappointing. It's not a bad watch at all, just not as awesome as I'd expected from all the glowing recommendations. I can't argue with the value-for-money though, it was very cheap.


----------



## J969

No sure if a pre-order counts...but here goes: Magrette Moana Pacific Diver II. Can't wait until end of January! Pic from the Magrette website.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DC guy

carlitoswhey said:


> Nice! I almost got one of those recently.
> 
> I have this one on order. I'll post photos when it arrives:
> 
> View attachment 12676777


Very nice. I saw one of those at the Microbrand Meetup and the dial was absolutely stunning.

I just won another vintage piece (two in one week!) with a similar sunburst, but nowhere near as striking.









This is a pre-Swatch Certina, so no bog-standard ETA here. It's got an in-house, handwinding movement that shares common lineage with the famous DS-2 divers used in the deep sea Tektite missions.









Technically, this watch is in the mail to a fellow WUS'er in Sweden who will service it before sending it along to me. But it is "incoming."


----------



## w4tchnut

This one is on the way from Japan, courtesy of the Rakuten Global Ebates 20% deal.

Ironically, the seller is based in Tokyo, just a few min away from where I am now on a business trip.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya

Just arrived safe and sound!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brandon\




----------



## OvrSteer

It has been so long, I didn't remember to do one this time, but Cyber Monday got me... I thought I was done, but this was too good to pass up. Hopefully quality is more on par with its street price ($450-550 ish) than what I paid ;-)


----------



## ARMADUK

Very nice


----------



## Watch Obsessive

Rhorya said:


> Just arrived safe and sound!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That is awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fvc74




----------



## Rhorya

Watch Obsessive said:


> That is awesome!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know Right?!! But that's not even the best side, check out the back!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch Obsessive

Rhorya said:


> I know Right?!! But that's not even the best side, check out the back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Outstanding! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbals

First Timex I have been interested in for the past decade of more.....On the way.... Wifey liked it and it became an early X-Mas gift because of 25% off Black Friday.Allied Chrono - Timex US


----------



## Dan byers

Hamilton Khaki quartz mens.


----------



## russelk

Arrived today: Glycine Combat Sub red bezel. I've been waiting for a good deal on this watch for AGES. Swiss watches are so much cheaper in the USA than in the UK :-(.


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## Rhorya

Just ordered off Gnomonwatches.com, Evant Tropic Diver in Bronze and Green dial with an ETA 2824-2!! Sweet deal.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lenny_Goofoff

$5 worth bauhaus


----------



## dt75

I have 4 vostoks (1 scuba dude, 2 komandirskies, 1 radio room) and a Certina DS Podium coming very soon...

Helm Vanuatu v3
Hamilton Aviator Pilot Pioneer
Seiko SNZG15J1
Garmin Fenix 3 HR Sapphire
Certina DS Podium
Citizen BM8180
Pulsar W358-5A00
Timex Weekender
Timex Expedition Scout


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33

$199 after ABW30 coupon code on Spinnaker.com I already have 2 Spinnakers and very happy with the build quality and styling.


----------



## cel4145

Got in my new Bulova Snorkel this week


----------



## wtma

This lovely NOS vintage Seiko Runner S640.


----------



## Rhorya

Incoming

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## drwelby

A pair of Timex Camper Brights


----------



## mannal

During the Rakuten Black Friday sale, I did a ton of research on the Seiko SBDX017. More times than-less, the Samurai came up in my searches. I read a bunch of reviews and decided I would add one to my collection. I was originally targeting a SRPB51 but the price did not come down enough.

Once again, opportunity met preparedness and have one of these in-route from Kohls.


----------



## Watch your wristwatch

Incoming from Ashford for a very admirable $329.00. Even though it's an older model and the band is a little goofy, the watch itself is gorgeous. Pic from the web.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33

Old stuff......


----------



## cel4145

Ordered a Seiko PADI solar diver from Kohls last night. It's for my 18 year old son who completed his PADI open water certification this summer.









Image from Watches N' Lifestyle review.


----------



## ZM-73

Arrived today, Dan Henry 1968. Great looking watch.


----------



## Watch your wristwatch

Stupid "Heads up I found a bargain thread" hit me hard this last week or two. All inbound this week.
Torgoen T05 for about $90, This Citizen I grabbed up for $116 and the Hammy Pioneer Mechanical for $329. $535 for 3 watches.... Not too bad. I'm a little concerned that the Citizen is gonna be a monster at 46mm but I think I can pull it off. I'm normally not into IP Coated cases but I am loving these!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NapoleonDynamite

Photo from the interweb. Incoming is an Alpina Seastrong Red. The Extreme I have is great but, saw this and it was too hard to refuse.

Don't you hate it when you miss the delivery to your house. Argh!









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Sterile Royal Oak


----------



## OneRandomGeek

Kind of a long story, but just ordered myself a Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic. I had some miles on a United Airlines credit card that I just didn't see myself using any time in the nearish future, then I discovered their shopping portal with a pretty decent selection of Hamilton, Breitling, Victorinox and Citizen watches. Was very tempted by the Victorinox Maverick Auto and the INOX, but ultimately decided on this guy:


----------



## sadakrooni

I should receive this very affordable Caravelle tomorrow.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

* A667.30308.19S**BB

*








​


----------



## lxnastynotch93

Seagull 1963: 38mm Acrylic crystal like the emperor intended


----------



## OvrSteer

Now that pics are working again... and it arrived yesterday, I'm going to try this again.

Torgoen T35, thanks to steep Cyber Monday sales. Mixed feelings about this one so review probably pending. There's a lot to love and in some areas exceeds expectations, but also has a few quirks.


----------



## ckburnham

I may have gone a little crazy, but all 3 watches are beautiful for their own reasons.

First is a Tudor 79170 "Big Block" Panda. I've always found Tudor to be an interesting company with beautiful watches. I especially love how these watches share both Turdor and Rolex parts. A watch buyer helped me track this beauty down and should be on my wrist tomorrow! Perhaps a North Flag is next?

The second is a Sinn 556i. I've heard the black on this watch is like looking into the darkness of an abyss. It's absolutely beautiful, yet basic. Should be an excellent daily wear.

The third is an Oris Artix Chronograph. I've had my eyes on Oris, as a company, for a little while now and am glad I get to try them out with this chrono.


----------



## Cvp33

Elgin 19 jewel beauty.


----------



## Rhorya

Arrived!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Been wearing this since I picked it up from a fellow local member yesterday. Glad to have the X back in my collection!








Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya

Outgoing! Just sold to a guy in Washington State.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlitoswhey

Undone chronograph just arrived.


----------



## eco-drive

Arriving tomorrow... AT4008-51E


----------



## househalfman

carlitoswhey said:


> Undone chronograph just arrived.


I wouldn't mind seeing wrist shots of this. I used to own the killy with super straight lugs and didn't like it so it went to a new home. I heard that this new version has longer but curved lugs.


----------



## yankeexpress

Arrived today, finally after a few weeks wait, Royal Oak homage from Amazon. The price has been lowered $30 since I ordered it. Oh, well, can't win 'em all. It is a nice watch with Miyota low-beat 21 jewel movement that handwinds but does not hack, sapphire crystal and view back.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

I just got this Junkers 150 Years Hugo Junkers Chronograph Alarm Watch 6684-1 in the mail yesterday all the way from the Netherlands. 
It is the white dial version of the black dial watch that I bought a couple of months ago. They are different enough for me to want both.


















Junkers 150 Years Hugo Junkers Chronograph Alarm Watch 6684-2​


----------



## mannal

This guy showed up running +48. Two shots on the demagnetizer and it went to +30. Returned to local Kohls.



mannal said:


> During the Rakuten Black Friday sale, I did a ton of research on the Seiko SBDX017. More times than-less, the Samurai came up in my searches. I read a bunch of reviews and decided I would add one to my collection. I was originally targeting a SRPB51 but the price did not come down enough.
> 
> Once again, opportunity met preparedness and have one of these in-route from Kohls.
> 
> View attachment 12704607


----------



## franco60

Came today. Glashutte Original Senator Hand Date.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NapoleonDynamite

Helm Vanuatu's are back in stock. I just placed an order. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33

More old handwinders.


----------



## yankeexpress

Sapphire Seiko SRPB63 for $187


----------



## Ping

Im getting addicted, my 7th and 8th watch

A Seiko SGEH49P2









And a Seiko SNZF17J1


----------



## carlitoswhey

househalfman said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing wrist shots of this. I used to own the killy with super straight lugs and didn't like it so it went to a new home. I heard that this new version has longer but curved lugs.


Not curved but angled downwards. My wrist is about 7 1/2" and this wears pretty comfortably.


----------



## GuessWho

Poljot "Anna Karenina"















Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Swayndo

Picked this up earlier after paying off the customs charges 

Fits my 7.25" wrist very well, but it is heavy. The leather will take a bit of breaking in so I stuck on the rubber which is very comfortable and stable. A bracelet on this could be a bit of workout.









Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\

Got the vintage itch. Timex Jump Minute and Citizen Auto.


----------



## turbeau

This just came in. Ashford had a cyber week deal where these were down to $109. (thank you bargain thread) I picked up two, one for me and one for my dad for his birthday. He's a long haul driver I'm hoping he can make use of the dual time. The finish is beautiful, as usual pictures don't do it justice.
The pair just arrived today in time for me to wear mine tomorrow on _my_ birthday! I'm keeping the one with the perfectly aligned second hand 
Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Dual Time


----------



## DMCBanshee

Just received this NFW Shumate an hour ago...I had one 2 years ago and really miss it, luckily I found this one.








​


----------



## chptrk67

Ordered This Last Night...








DAYNIGHT TRITDIVER T-100 AUTOMATIC Black/BLUE Ceramic Bezel -BLACK Dial


----------



## amp74

These 2:

orient wv0041tx. Here's the image that haunted me into a buy:








Hamilton khaki eto pvd gray h776720








One my my most expensive months ever. And I'm 20 watches in already. Let me be an example to the rest of you. This bottomless pit of a hobby!!!


----------



## russelk

Fortis Cockpit One, previously owned by another forum member.


----------



## russelk

Got an OEM bracelet from Seiko UK for my SSB033. It's actually the bracelet for the SSB031 as the 033 comes with a not very nice leather strap. The two watches share the same case design (along with a few more models) so the bracelets are interchangeable. This is now my daily beater.


----------



## russelk

Got a Ray II bracelet for my Orient Mako II blue from a dealer in Germany. I like the dial of the Mako but I prefer the bracelet that comes with the Ray - it's a little bit blingy but I think it better suits what I regard as a dress diver.


----------



## anabuki

After almost one year's prohibition









































































































full month of delirium. :-O


----------



## happynz

I just snagged the last one of these from creation watches' inventory.










Now I'm waiting on my order verification as the watch is getting sent to Thailand as a gift, I work in the Middle East, I have a Kiwi bank account, but I have a US billing address. Nothing unusual about that, eh?


----------



## Barn0081

yaaay, after 9 long months,my Eterna Kontiki Bronze arrived :-!









number 156/300


----------



## Rhorya

Barn0081 said:


> yaaay, after 9 long months,my Eterna Kontiki Bronze arrived :-!
> 
> View attachment 12733939
> 
> 
> number 156/300


I don't get the bezel? Is there a reason?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Barn0081

The bezel is a No Decompression limit bezel. You line the bezel up with the minute hand and as the minute hand progresses, it tells you when you have to surface, dependent on the depth of your dive. So you can have up to 4 mins at 60m, 22 mins at 32m, 42 mins at 22m, 54 mins at 18m


----------



## CTSteve

Barn0081 said:


> The bezel is a No Decompression limit bezel. You line the bezel up with the minute hand and as the minute hand progresses, it tells you when you have to surface, dependent on the depth of your dive. So you can have up to 4 mins at 60m, 22 mins at 32m, 42 mins at 22m, 54 mins at 18m


Haven't been diving in years but I have to say that's pretty cool.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## amp74

The nice mail lady brought me this from Japan today.

Orient wv0041tx










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya

Barn0081 said:


> The bezel is a No Decompression limit bezel. You line the bezel up with the minute hand and as the minute hand progresses, it tells you when you have to surface, dependent on the depth of your dive. So you can have up to 4 mins at 60m, 22 mins at 32m, 42 mins at 22m, 54 mins at 18m


Ahhh! Got it. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## good2go




----------



## azkid

This old Harper is enroute. An older companion to my much newer Harper pocket watch. It may be beyond my skills but I didn't pay much either. We shall see 









Sent from my Timex Sinclair 1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33

A few more old ones.......


----------



## Goodfellas

This one and I have been involved in a stare down across the ocean for months. I finally blinked.









Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

It didn't come by mail, but I picked up this Victorinox Swiss Army I.N.O.X 241723.1 at a local TJ Maxx store yesterday for $129.99! I already had the Swiss Army knife. TJ Maxx is unloading a slew of INOX watches this Christmas. I really wanted a blue one, but this was the only one they had and I am satisfied, especially since just a bracelet for this watch lists for $250!







​


----------



## mannal

Cool! I picked up three. One for me and a black and green for other forum members. The clasp blows but the bracelet is very comfortable to wear on my sub 7" wrist.











hongkongtaipan said:


> It didn't come by mail, but I picked up this Victorinox Swiss Army I.N.O.X 241723.1 at a local TJ Maxx store yesterday for $129.99! I already had the Swiss Army knife. TJ Maxx is unloading a slew of INOX watches this Christmas. I really wanted a blue one, but this was the only one they had and I am satisfied, especially since just a bracelet for this watch lists for $250!
> 
> 
> View attachment 12736691​


----------



## blackdot

A well-deserved grad gift for my brother.


----------



## mannal

I had some cash in my watch fund after returning my Samurai to Kohls. Thanks to the Heads Up! thread, I scored this guy this morning:


----------



## Cvp33

A few more.....


----------



## yankeexpress

azkid said:


> This old Harper is enroute. An older companion to my much newer Harper pocket watch. It may be beyond my skills but I didn't pay much either. We shall see


Be sure to ditch that bracelet ASAP before it fails. It was a POS when it was new and so it remains.


----------



## Kingbreaker

Junghans Form C Chrono










Arguably, my first "real" watch. I have a seiko solar LGS that looks swanky but is impossible to read. . . silver hands on a reflective blue dial is not a practical combo.


----------



## dman2112

Received this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury

Nothing in the mail just outgoing Christmas cards and incoming bills. I did however find these crazy straps at Wal Mart for a very good price.Seven bucks for 2.They were meant for fit bits but with a little surgery are quite suitable.These are two of my watches on what I call go to bleep straps.It's a lot more convenient than sending away and if you get the straps on clearance it's a bargain.


----------



## mannal

These guys showed up today. I may try to return/swap the Bulova due to a minor imperfection. I'm not that picky


----------



## Slant

But when 60 lines up, the 240, 180, 120, 40, 45 will no longer line up...hmmm...what to do....


----------



## ChronoTraveler

(Not affordable, but I belong to F71)

Bought one of my grails a couple weeks ago and it's finally heading home now. It should be here in 10 days at the latest.


----------



## WichitaViajero

I have a Hamilton Khaki Mechanical 38mm for myself (photo courtesy of Jomashop)







And a Bulova fashion watch for the wife (courtesy of eBay)









Looking forward to getting them in the next few days!


----------



## WichitaViajero

Congratulations! It looks great!


ChronoTraveler said:


> (Not affordable, but I belong to F71)
> 
> Bought one of my grails a couple weeks ago and it's finally heading home now. It should be here in 10 days at the latest.


----------



## Theflyingclocksman

Arriving tonight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EcuadorCollector

Hi all. Just recieved this Montblanc last week and should be recieving the Baltic Shield tomorrow. All in all, a good Christmas!


----------



## jcombs1

^^^That Montblanc is fantastic.


----------



## Tushar90

I've got these 2 in the mail:

1. HMT Janata Arabic 
2. Seiko SKX007 (Long Overdue)

Hopefully, they will arrive before Christmas.


----------



## nodnod222

First of the four incoming ones, shall arrive before Christmas as a gift for myself.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Swayndo

nodnod222 said:


> First of the four incoming ones, shall arrive before Christmas as a gift for myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Every chance I'll order one of those during a weak moment over the Christmas period.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Swayndo

This arrived today from an eBay purchase.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## DC guy

DC guy said:


> I just won another vintage piece (two in one week!) with a similar sunburst, but nowhere near as striking.
> 
> View attachment 12690689
> 
> 
> This is a pre-Swatch Certina, so no bog-standard ETA here. It's got an in-house, handwinding movement that shares common lineage with the famous DS-2 divers used in the deep sea Tektite missions.
> 
> View attachment 12690769
> 
> 
> Technically, this watch is in the mail to a fellow WUS'er in Sweden who will service it before sending it along to me. But it is "incoming."


It finally arrived today:


----------



## anabuki




----------



## chrisduncan72

This colorful Swatch will be mine in a few days....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Barn0081

My Evant Tropic Diver 300-The Final Edition arrived...


----------



## City74

I just bought an Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra from a Forum sponsors personal collection. It’s a 2518.50 with full kit and I can’t wait for it to get here next week. Pics to follow


----------



## Hour Hand

Arrived yesterday. Pre owned but in excellent condition


----------



## jcombs1

anabuki said:


> View attachment 12749923
> 
> 
> View attachment 12749925
> 
> 
> View attachment 12749927
> 
> 
> View attachment 12749929
> 
> 
> View attachment 12749931


Ok, what is this exactly? Looks like a forum special edition of the recent Combat model. Are the specs the same? Looks great and a nice presentation.


----------



## Drudge

Delayed but hopefully arriving soon my new Casio AP substitute


----------



## BMore04

My Citizen AT0200-5E will be here tomorrow. I couldn't pass it up for 90 bucks.


----------



## cel4145

Bulova 96B251 Lunar Pilot Chronograph, an Xmas present to myself, on the way from Amazon









Curious to see whether or not USPS will deliver tomorrow, or if Amazon's projected date of delivery is a big tease. Already had a Priority Mail package (a present for someone else) sent from MI to FL on Monday, the 18th, not make it even by today. Shame on you, US Postal Service!


----------



## hongkongtaipan

I bought a Victorinox Swiss Army I.N.O.X. 241688.1 from 6PM to go with my Victorinox Swiss Army I.N.O.X. 241723.1 that I got at TJ Maxx.













​


----------



## anabuki

(...)Ok, what is this exactly? Looks like a forum special edition of the recent Combat model. Are the specs the same? Looks great and a nice presentation.(...)

This is LE of "100th Anniversary of Polish Airforces" Specs are the same except of some diff on the dial (white/red circle around minute dots and "1918- 2018".


----------



## NYSCOTTY

Seiko SRX014

Should be here for New Years !!


----------



## CTSteve

Vintage seamster









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime

Seiko DX 6106-7089.


----------



## Dan byers

Swiss Army. Got this this for $119.00. Mint condition. I t was a display model has a very minor scratch on back case. Regards Dan


----------



## jetcash

Purple strap for my birthday!

Love the Timex brand ones.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya

One of these is soon on its way to my wrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## M4shooter

A tisell 43MM Pilot and a Seiko Turtle SRP779 are both in the mail. The collection is growing at an alarming rate.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Freshly arrived this morning SKX007 Full Camo Mod



















​


----------



## Pgg365247

anabuki said:


> View attachment 12749923
> 
> 
> View attachment 12749925
> 
> 
> View attachment 12749927
> 
> 
> View attachment 12749929
> 
> 
> View attachment 12749931


Beautiful watch and I love the ammo can packaging.


----------



## franco60

A really nice vintage Zenith Captain Chronometre on original Zenith NSA bracelet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33




----------



## hongkongtaipan

Just got my Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic Chronograph 241656 today​


----------



## TacticalTimbo

Custom Vostok Amphibia, Seiko bezel/Bond nato.


----------



## catsteeth

Wanted one of these for over a year. But every time I was in position to buy one, there'd be a fantastic deal on some other watch I wanted.
But I finally decided it was time. I've been off work because of illness, so money's been tight. But I thought I'd treat myself for Christmas.
Plus I want a bit more variety in my mainly diver watch collection. Its also about the cheapest I've ever seen it, as the bracelet version. And I really wanted the bracelet.


----------



## wtma




----------



## Fatboi_ET

Inbound for 2018:








1. Glycine Combat 6 Vintage Ref: GL0123
2. Alpina Startimer Pilot Big Date Ref: AL-372BS4S6B & 
3. Montblanc Heritage Chronométrie Ref: 112520


----------



## happynz

I ordered the 2432.01 movement for my Vostok Megapolis Peanut Slab. 









I'll pick it up at my mum's place in about six months (I'm a long way away from a functioning mail service ha ha ha).


----------



## ZM-73

Panzera ARADO SPIRIT 2016 was on sale (at Panzera) and got an extra 15% off with code pz515








New strap for my Dan Henry 1968 (the middle grey/red one) from OurTreasuredChest on Etsy


----------



## jetcash

I pulled the trigger on the SNZF15; I miss it too much. Should be here Wednesday.








Pic from the one I had in August. 
Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

20 years old but looks like NOS hopefully in good shape. Should arrive this week


----------



## NYSCOTTY

jetcash said:


> I pulled the trigger on the SNZF15; I miss it too much. Should be here Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic from the one I had in August.
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


 Wise move !! I stuck a 4R36 mvmt w/white d/d background in mine, + SKX h & m hands.


----------



## frog1996

Binnacle Diver...my firsy Bernhardy









Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## Persyce

Have a MKII Paradive Ready to Wear watch incoming... Hopefully it lands here next week!


----------



## jetcash

NYSCOTTY said:


> Wise move !! I stuck a 4R36 mvmt w/white d/d background in mine, + SKX h & m hands.
> 
> View attachment 12772127
> View attachment 12772129


Very nice! I love adding personal touches to stuff.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## catsteeth

ZM-73 said:


> Panzera ARADO SPIRIT 2016 was on sale (at Panzera) and got an extra 15% off with code pz515
> View attachment 12771671
> 
> 
> New strap for my Dan Henry 1968 (the middle grey/red one) from OurTreasuredChest on Etsy
> View attachment 12771677


I like the big pilot look, and when I first saw this I really wanted it. But not to rain on your parade I had heard that there had been afew problems with the movement. I wasn't sure they'd got the hands right, either.

But, it's still a good big pilot homage, and its now really cheap. Could you post a couple of wrist shots and say what you make of the fit and finish. I hope you get a smasher and are happy with it.

I really wanted when I first saw them, but they were close too £400 and that didn't seem right.


----------



## sticky

Just ordered on of these so the request will be waiting for them when Steinhart come back after the New Year on the 8th January.


----------



## TacticalTimbo

Just can’t stop buying watches ?
Bulova Sea King Chronograph (98b243); sapphire glass, 30atm, 262KHz movement and chrono, all for £87.99 ?


----------



## U_A

Figured since it was only ~$25, I would order this, even if it's a 43mm and my 6.5" wrist usually isn't suited to those. I'll just hope the lug-to-lug is alright.








Unfortunately, its 40mm inspiration is a bit out of my budget, at ~$15K. :-d


----------



## noodlenoggin

Ordered my first Russian from the bay. Komandirskie 539792.







photo courtesy of the seller...


----------



## Derek411

Well... I have been collecting for a few years. Bounced from the cheap to Rolex and back again. I confess... i haven't had the 007. Why? I don't know but i will have one Friday.


----------



## James Haury

I fell






off the






WPAC wagon again this year. I bought one of the green watches and one of the black with yellow numbers.The green is supposed to be 35 mm and the black is supposed to be 40 mm in diameter.Not the usual Chinese monsters.I suspect the black one has fixed lugs. From Ali express they set me back $5.43.


----------



## ZM-73

catsteeth said:


> I like the big pilot look, and when I first saw this I really wanted it. But not to rain on your parade I had heard that there had been afew problems with the movement. I wasn't sure they'd got the hands right, either.
> 
> But, it's still a good big pilot homage, and its now really cheap. Could you post a couple of wrist shots and say what you make of the fit and finish. I hope you get a smasher and are happy with it.
> 
> I really wanted when I first saw them, but they were close too £400 and that didn't seem right.


Sure. Should be getting it by Friday at the earliest. Came across this review (about the Panzera Flieger F47-02D) which talks about the movement: 
https://www.ablogtowatch.com/panzera-flieger-f47-02d-wulf-watch/


----------



## anabuki




----------



## jetcash

The Urchin has landed.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## BikerJeff

Bought another Seiko 5 a few days ago, SRPB39 Baby Monster, should be landing in the next few days. Its a bit of a big mutha at 46mm wide and 51mm lug to lug, but i reckon (hoping) it'll wear smaller. Should be ok on my 7.5" wrist.









Annoyingly it seems to have been nabbed by UK customs and DHL are saying £29 to pay...... but i've got away with quite a few non EU imports, so i guess i was bound to get stung sooner or later.


----------



## savedbythebell

These 2 , 38mm and 39mm, beauty in simplicity. Had them both before, missed them , very versatile watches.


----------



## drwindsurf

I just ordered a Seiko SRPA21 PADI Turtle.







I can't wait until it arrives.


----------



## TimeEgg

I decided to get a new watch for work to replace my decade old timex because it is very loud and beaten up.

It had to be quiet, small, light, cheap, not a metal strap, and have a chronograph, since I sometimes need one.

So I have a Casio F91W in the post. I'm not even going to post a picture of one, you know what they are.


----------



## ZM-73

Just got the Panzera Arado Spirit 2016 (F47-01D) yesterday. The watch looks great and is very well finished. The crown has a bit of movement when fully extended (about as much as my Mako, if that helps) but nothing bad I think. I find the watch very comfortable to wear (7 1⁄4in wrist). The band is a bit stiff at first, but has loosened up a little (I will be replacing it though, so a better band should make it even more comfortable). The watch is actually 15mm thick not 11mm as I seen mentioned everywhere else, but doesn't seem that high - probably because it is domed. The dimensions are 54mm x 47mm x 15mm. I'm really liking it.


----------



## jam.on.it

Pulled the trigger on the srpb51 and ordered an uncle seiko waffle strap.

Samurai arriving tomorrow. Ahh ggyeaa



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Licu

Finally decided to get a TII (love the plongeur hands) :


----------



## ZM-73

New band for my Dan Henry 1968 arrived


----------



## frog1996

anabuki said:


> View attachment 12777403
> 
> 
> View attachment 12777405
> 
> 
> View attachment 12777407


Nice watch...Was thinking about getting the silver on blue band version...but the case size is like a 46...does it wear big?

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## TacticalTimbo

Vintage Casio CMD-40, had one as a boy, and remember it being the coolest thing in the world, turning off the TV in class , with the teacher thinking wtf haha! Could also unlock the cars with IR locking. IMO it’s a highly underrated watch. Amazing condition for age, very pleased!


----------



## catsteeth

ZM-73 said:


> Just got the Panzera Arado Spirit 2016 (F47-01D) yesterday. The watch looks great and is very well finished. The crown has a bit of movement when fully extended (about as much as my Mako, if that helps) but nothing bad I think. I find the watch very comfortable to wear (7 1⁄4in wrist). The band is a bit stiff at first, but has loosened up a little (I will be replacing it though, so a better band should make it even more comfortable). The watch is actually 15mm thick not 11mm as I seen mentioned everywhere else, but doesn't seem that high - probably because it is domed. The dimensions are 54mm x 47mm x 15mm. I'm really liking it.
> View attachment 12783947
> 
> 
> View attachment 12783949


I'm impressed. It looks better on your wrist than it does in promo photos.

I agree about the strap. Calf skin alligator style straps very rarely look good unless they're expensive and top quality. Much better pay for quality real alligator, or something else as you are.

As its based on the Luftwaffe WW2 style I find dark brown leather NATOs work. Or the thick leather with the twin top rivets looks okay too.

My personal favorite on my Laco, has been thin leather two part NATOs, with twin top stitches.








Original Laco twin stud strap.







Geckota two part, twin stitch nato. Couldn't find a picture of them on my Laco. So a really old picture of them on anther watch.

*Sorry for thread hi-jack. Finding suitable straps for pilots is always hard*


----------



## knightRider

TacticalTimbo said:


> Vintage Casio CMD-40, had one as a boy, and remember it being the coolest thing in the world, turning off the TV in class , with the teacher thinking wtf haha! Could also unlock the cars with IR locking. IMO it's a highly underrated watch. Amazing condition for age, very pleased!


Super awesome!
Where did you source it from?


----------



## ZM-73

catsteeth said:


> I'm impressed. It looks better on your wrist than it does in promo photos.
> 
> I agree about the strap. Calf skin alligator style straps very rarely look good unless they're expensive and top quality. Much better pay for quality real alligator, or something else as you are.
> 
> As its based on the Luftwaffe WW2 style I find dark brown leather NATOs work. Or the thick leather with the twin top rivets looks okay too.
> 
> My personal favorite on my Laco, has been thin leather two part NATOs, with twin top stitches.
> 
> View attachment 12786629
> 
> 
> Original Laco twin stud strap.
> 
> Geckota two part, twin stitch nato. Couldn't find a picture of them on my Laco. So a really old picture of them on anther watch.
> 
> *Sorry for thread hi-jack. Finding suitable straps for pilots is always hard*


Thanks. Yes it is interesting how may promo shots look awkward. I do find pilot watches are the hardest to find straps for. I've just started looking for the Panzera but, am leaning toward the style you have in the picture of the Laco, though with darker brown...maybe


----------



## TacticalTimbo

eBay of all places, had been looking for the best part of a year and then saw this, thought condition is right, what the heck.


----------



## Tushar90

They finally arrived! 
View attachment 12792479


----------



## BikerJeff

BikerJeff said:


> Bought another Seiko 5 a few days ago, SRPB39 Baby Monster, should be landing in the next few days. Its a bit of a big mutha at 46mm wide and 51mm lug to lug, but i reckon (hoping) it'll wear smaller. Should be ok on my 7.5" wrist.
> 
> View attachment 12780201
> 
> 
> Annoyingly it seems to have been nabbed by UK customs and DHL are saying £29 to pay...... but i've got away with quite a few non EU imports, so i guess i was bound to get stung sooner or later.


Delivered today and i'm happy with its size...... Dumped the rubber strap, much better on Nato.


----------



## anabuki

Finally got my avatar. ;-)


----------



## hongkongtaipan

I just picked up a Citizen Eco-Drive Nighthawk BJ7000-52L from Costco. This is a Costco-exclusive blue dial Nighthawk that is exactly the same as the US version BJ7000-52E except for dial color. It is $199.00, the same as Jomashop is selling the black version for. I already have two European versions: Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Nighthawk BJ7010-59E (black dial) and Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Nighthawk BK7010-24W (brown dial) but I wanted to add the blue version to my collection. I haven't sized the bracelet yet. I'll do that tomorrow.







​


----------



## anabuki

With the only right strap...


----------



## TacticalTimbo

Got a NaviForce NF9105 in the post today, initially I was a bit bummed, as the dial was misaligned. However, I undid the case (screw with o ring) and lined things up. The watch now is exceptional for £12, seconds hand hits perfect, IP coating is spot on, dial is perfect (date is changing btw), movt. is seiko with Maxell cell. Looks like a Seiko SRP607J1 to me, kinda Monster like. Lume is crap though.


----------



## mannal

Couple of Heads Up! deals to kick off 2018.

This guy just arrived:








This guy just ordered:


----------



## Watch_Me6777

Should be here by Tuesday!


----------



## mannal

Perfect storm rolled through my kitchen. Everyone is in a good mood, the week is over, the wife applied the Ashford $50 deal to her CC and this guy was on sale:











mannal said:


> Couple of Heads Up! deals to kick off 2018.
> 
> This guy just arrived:
> View attachment 12800467
> 
> 
> This guy just ordered:
> View attachment 12800471


----------



## anabuki




----------



## NapoleonDynamite

Alpina Seastrong Horological Smart Watch. Price was too good. Been looking for one for a while now.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut

Due in on Tue









Sent from my MotoG(5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya

This is coming in 2-3 weeks, and










I'm expecting one of these to show up any day now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NYSCOTTY

Seiko ProspeX SSC485


----------



## NYSCOTTY

hongkongtaipan said:


> I just picked up a Citizen Eco-Drive Nighthawk BJ7000-52L from Costco. This is a Costco-exclusive blue dial Nighthawk that is exactly the same as the US version BJ7000-52E except for dial color. It is $199.00, the same as Jomashop is selling the black version for. I already have two European versions: Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Nighthawk BJ7010-59E (black dial) and Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Nighthawk BK7010-24W (brown dial) but I wanted to add the blue version to my collection. I haven't sized the bracelet yet. I'll do that tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 12794393
> ​


NICE !! Luv the BLUE !!


----------



## francorx

I have just pre-ordered a Mercer Durham. Got the pewter dial with a SS bracelet and the charcoal leather strap. Cant wait until May to receive it.


----------



## Tycho Brahe

G. Gerlach OTAGO


----------



## Ossamanity

Finally was able to fund one!
Eterna Kontiki Date









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

PRECIDRIVE showed-up today. As expected, I got a new watch in excellent condition. This is my 6th watch from Ashford with #7 in-bound. The watch has one minor imperfection that I discovered after taking some pictures. Nothing that will require a return and if you look at the picture Ashford uses, you will see the same thing.







































mannal said:


> Perfect storm rolled through my kitchen. Everyone is in a good mood, the week is over, the wife applied the Ashford $50 deal to her CC and this guy was on sale:
> 
> View attachment 12801597


----------



## TacticalTimbo

£35 for a Swiss made field watch, with a Ronda and 10atm...yoink! Got this on the SS bracelet, but switched to the classic bond.


----------



## jhacker

I have an NTH Oberon incoming from a forum member off the sales section (thanks bananana) and can't wait to get it on a Nato strap and on my wrist as soon as it comes in. 

Credit for the pic goes to CMFord since I do not have mine in hand yet and this is the first strap I am planning on putting it on. Also mine is the no date version.


----------



## TacticalTimbo

jhacker said:


> I have an NTH Oberon incoming from a forum member off the sales section (thanks bananana) and can't wait to get it on a Nato strap and on my wrist as soon as it comes in.
> 
> Credit for the pic goes to CMFord since I do not have mine in hand yet and this is the first strap I am planning on putting it on. Also mine is the no date version.


Very nice!


----------



## good2go




----------



## good2go

And this one last night, directly from Steinhart.


----------



## good2go

Almost forgot. And lastly, beautiful blue Orient Ray II.









It's TIME for me to slow down collecting and start enjoying all these timepieces.


----------



## mannal

good2go said:


> Almost forgot. And lastly, beautiful blue Orient Ray II.
> 
> It's TIME for me to slow down collecting and start enjoying all these timepieces.


I completely understand.


----------



## cel4145

Jumped on the current deal Ashford has for the Hamilton Khaki Field Chrono









Should be here on Friday.

Although I was tempted several times by the Certina DS-2 Precidrive Chronographs Ashford has been running specials on, like the one mannal got.


----------



## Childtyler

Just got a rubber strap from Borealis in the mail today. Shipping was slow but I knew that would be the case when i ordered. So far so good, great strap and exceptional value. Worth the wait.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

Second Ashford Certina showed-up. Did not do to well on the time-grapher. It looked like it was having a heart-attack and it was bouncing from -40 to 0. Quick call to Ashford and an exchange is in-process.



mannal said:


> Perfect storm rolled through my kitchen. Everyone is in a good mood, the week is over, the wife applied the Ashford $50 deal to her CC and this guy was on sale:
> 
> View attachment 12801597


----------



## drwelby

A discontinued Casio LCF-30 from eBay, just missed the $20 thread by $1.









This is technically from the ladies collection but its smaller size (~40mm) and strap should work well on my scrawny arms.


----------



## brandon\

On its way back from Jay at MCWW.


----------



## Rocat

The 6 O'clock strap is on upside down. 

And yes, Borealis makes some great rubber straps. I've had up to 6 at one point.



Childtyler said:


> Just got a rubber strap from Borealis in the mail today. Shipping was slow but I knew that would be the case when i ordered. So far so good, great strap and exceptional value. Worth the wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## savedbythebell

Not sure if its affordable, but just look at it..


----------



## Cvp33




----------



## Childtyler

Rocat said:


> The 6 O'clock strap is on upside down.
> 
> And yes, Borealis makes some great rubber straps. I've had up to 6 at one point.


Ha you're right! I was so excited to get it off the bracelet I didn't even notice!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity

Ossamanity said:


> Finally was able to fund one!
> Eterna Kontiki Date
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This showed up today.










It's practically impossible to capture the blue color unless light is reflecting directly upon it, if that makes any sense.










I'm liking it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrei Mihaila

A Parnis pilot with a 6498 movement and a Citizen Nighthawk. Damn I'm spoiled.

















Neither its coming from my continent though so I'll report back in a month or so


----------



## DMCBanshee

Just received this Pantor Seahorse, the bracelet itself made the watch!


----------



## Kinesis

Modern day night diver is on the way(pre-owned)...can't wait to see this!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Exer

Gigandet Speedy


----------



## NYSCOTTY

Seiko SRP125J
Arriving today !! Gonna do a hands & day/date disc change.
A red "Jet" second hand with a white contrail !
Hr & min hands that aren't so fat.


----------



## ZM-73

24mm strap for my Panzera flieger.


----------



## Derek411

Really enjoying the 007 I got recently. So much so I considered the 009. Walking the dog early this morning deliberating the purchase I came across this. Order in the morning, next day delivery from Amazon. I took it as a sign and ordered.

Interesting after spending 2 years with less affordables I find myself falling over these.

Hey, SKX on the wrist makes for Rolex £/$ in the bank. You never know what's down the road. Stay humble and save the pennies.

007 pic inserted at random cause why not? Stolen 009 image.


----------



## Derek411

Double post.


----------



## yankeexpress

Recent arrival......SRP273J


----------



## mannal




----------



## anabuki

Sharkey and adapters for my Zilla.


----------



## Derek411

Derek411 said:


> Really enjoying the 007 I got recently. So much so I considered the 009. Walking the dog early this morning deliberating the purchase I came across this. Order in the morning, next day delivery from Amazon. I took it as a sign and ordered.
> 
> Interesting after spending 2 years with less affordables I find myself falling over these.
> 
> Hey, SKX on the wrist makes for Rolex £/$ in the bank. You never know what's down the road. Stay humble and save the pennies.
> 
> 007 pic inserted at random cause why not? Stolen 009 image.
> 
> View attachment 12828569
> 
> View attachment 12828567
> 
> View attachment 12828571


Well Amazon sent me a book instead. Another sign? Refund in progress.


----------



## U_A

The Sinnobi Autavia homage I ordered what feels like forever ago is finally stateside! After about two weeks of no updates from China, it's finally in Florida. Pretty excited... Hopefully it's not too large.

A strap (I.W. Suisse "Tropic Buffalo Rally GT," tan) for my 6139 came, but the forum isn't playing ball with phone pictures today. :-s


----------



## dbpbandit

Just arrived, impuls eBay buy, super low price. Initially, it's nice, for what I paid.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv

More of a received post, but 2018 has been treating me well  been a while since I've been active here so long post.









I'd been listing, then taking down, then relisting, then reconsidering this watch since I got it with the stock bracelet (which I quite like - actually very high quality and unique yet attractive) but I never really bonded with the watch. I'd been considering a custom strap for some time but close to $100 for a band seemed unreasonable, but I finally recently bit, and now I can't get it off my wrist. I'm absolutely in love with both the watch and the band. Major thanks to Fu Straps on Instagram, he's been great through the whole many-month long ordeal.







This was my second ever major watch purchase, first Swiss... I traded it soon after but at its current going price on eBay I had to have it again, and I'm glad I do - I missed it. Awesome quality and heritage. Bulova A15.








Bonus kicks of 2018 shot.

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

Seiko SNKM95, Amazon special edition of the famous SNK80x. Red dial!









Gonna swap the strap with Barton's quick release canvas strap.


----------



## Drewdoog

6 years ago, I had my entire watch collection stolen from me. It was in a safe, bolted to the floor, and contained my blue Alba Manta Ray. I have searched weekly to replace that watch, and have not been able to source one. 
I decided to pick the white wave manta ray up just to torture me. 
Some people a Patek or Jaeger LeCoultre as their grail..mine is simply a Blue Manta Ray.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

I just got a Filson Scout F0110000334 in the mail today. I thought that the honey-colored strap wouyld look better on my Filson Dutch Harbor F0120001755 so I switched straps. The result is below.​


----------



## cel4145

Used Ebay's current $10 off $50 coupon (see Slickdeals main page) to buy a Casio Edifice EFR527L-7A for $70 shipped. Been wanting a Panda dial.


----------



## Cvp33




----------



## Spartan247

Nodus Retrospect on preorder










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY

NYSCOTTY said:


> Seiko SRP125J
> Arriving today !! Gonna do a hands & day/date disc change.
> A red "Jet" second hand with a white contrail !
> Hr & min hands that aren't so fat.
> 
> View attachment 12828095
> View attachment 12828099


 I'm done !! Decided to leave the hr & min hands.


----------



## Derek411

So the calamity that is Amazon sending me a book instead of the 009 I ordered left me looking again.

I decided I'd like a 007 ish watch but quartz to compliment my 007.

This is on the way. Ah quartz run away! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Spartan247 said:


> Nodus Retrospect on preorder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Old_Kettle_Man

Couldn't resist this, yet another Seiko that grabbed my attention when looking through my saved spotchers on eBay, these being Seiko, Seiko and more Seiko.
Its blue dial catches the light best when it's outside, the room lamps were up in the picture and bright, efficient and heavily subsidised though these modern lighting solutions are, they cannot give an accurate impression of just how much this colour pops when the sun catches it.

Seiko SRP677J1, it's massive, but, like my SSC015, this one sits so well on my skinny wrist that the size becomes irrelevant soon after fastening the watch in place:










Blast you, Seiko, for making watch collecting such an affordable pastime!;-)


----------



## TacticalTimbo

Went a little G Shock mad ? in order; GW-3000M-4AER, GLS-6900-2AER, DW-5600HR-1ER, GW-M5610BC-1JF, AE-2100W-4AVEF.

Okay, that last one isn’t officially a G Shock, but I consider it the poor mans G, as it has mineral glass, 200m and even the real metal bezel like GW-3000 and steels...plus at £17 BNIB, I had to!


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Traded a couple pieces for an Alpina Alpiner 4 Automatic and a Tag Heuer Chronograph.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

I just sold a duplicate blue dial Victorinox I.N.O.X. that I had to finance the purchase of a green dial Victorinox Swiss Army I.N.O.X. 241725.1







​


----------



## Ossamanity

hongkongtaipan said:


> I just sold a duplicate blue dial Victorinox I.N.O.X. that I had to finance the purchase of a green dial Victorinox Swiss Army I.N.O.X. 241725.1
> 
> View attachment 12852893
> ​


Great choice









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

Thanks to jmoneyfh and the Heads Up! thread, I have this guy on the way (so-far). I'm slowly chipping-away at my Seiko hit-list.


----------



## fastfras

Bed ridden with a concussion, bored and confused - not a good thing with Watchrecon. Incoming...


----------



## U_A

It wasn't even on my radar, but I saw a mint-condition Ocean7 LM-5CQ and made a lowball offer, and to my surprise my offer was accepted... So I suppose I'm about to be the new owner of a very pretty reverse panda dial. ;-)

I honestly thought, "I probably shouldn't be spending this much on another watch, but my offer's going to be declined anyway, and if I do actually get it for this price I can live with myself." :-d

Photos from the eBay listing:


----------



## nwatkins

Orient Defender in blue on the way.


----------



## VCmember

on the long way...


----------



## rodolfoscl

From Germany to Chile 
*STEINHART Ocean One
*
let's see if it is true so much wonder


----------



## U_A

My Ocean7 LM-5CQ arrived today!

First impressions are that it's got a very high build quality... The sapphire-crystal bezel is super neat, as is the domed crystal. I paid about half of what these retail for (still had the protective film on it, and a warranty card dated just before Christmas, so I can only assume it was a gift that didn't fit or suit someone), but I think that if you aren't snobby about it being quartz (but I doubt there's a mechanical chronograph with a domed AR sapphire crystal, a lumed sapphire crystal bezel, and a screw down crown for under $300), this is still a great value at retail price. Very unique watch.
Only critique (other than me having baby wrists) is that the lug holes don't seem to be drilled very deep, which could make strap-changing a little annoying.

Quick photos (ignore the fact that it's on a cheap bracelet with no end links -- didn't wanna' punch a hole in the original strap, or bend the end links that go with this bracelet, as they fit another watch -- will get a rally strap or two, and maybe a perlon):


----------



## mannal

Just had one of those "oh-s&!t" moments. My wife walked into my office with a box from Ashford. It wasn't until I opened it that I remembered I had sent my last Ashford purchase back and was waiting on a replacement. It's back.


----------



## Tycho Brahe

Day and night by Christopher Ward! 
2nd hand C 60 tridents- black titanium stealth and a white


----------



## yankeexpress

SNZF15


----------



## cmann_97

mannal said:


> Just had one of those "oh-s&!t" moments. My wife walked into my office with a box from Ashford. It wasn't until I opened it that I remembered I had sent my last Ashford purchase back and was waiting on a replacement. It's back.
> 
> View attachment 12860881


Like to see more pics.....beautiful!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash

yankeexpress said:


> SNZF15


Woot! Enjoy it.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Not in the mail, but currently on my wrist. I happened to go to a TJ Maxx store yesterday and picked up a new Filson watch - the Filson Mackinaw F0110000303, which is a field watch. 
It is coated in gunmetal PVD, sports a Horween leather strap with a PVD roller buckle, and it wears well on my 7 1/4 inch wrist. 













​


----------



## U_A

Well, ordered two new straps for the LM-5CQ... A rally strap and a perlon.
Both on the cheaper end of the spectrum.

I'm ordinarily a rally strap guy, but I figured I had to try a perlon since they seem neat.
Wanted to get a tobacco rally strap also, but this one goes better with the particular watch... And is half the price of the tobacco one I want. Maybe if I get some more 22mm lug-width watches in the future, ahah.


----------



## zircular

I just pulled the trigger on my first watch purchase in over two years, and the first watch I've ever spent "real" (to me) money on: CW Trident Pro 600. I've wanted a Trident for **years** and kept coming back to it despite looking at alternatives and always, always convincing myself to "be responsible" despite being perfectly able to afford it. Screw it! I've shrugged my way past a bunch of milestones, small and large, so this is my small way of celebrating them en masse. I'm excited!


----------



## ARMADUK

After a half year of abstinence bought these two, arrived last week and a week before





also ordered a crock strap for the Hamilton


----------



## Y4BBZY

SARB033 and SARB035










*borrowed pics*


----------



## Silverthorne86

After seeing a post on UGWC Facebook group and selling a watch last week via the forum, I pulled this trigger on this one. I've been wanting a GMT for work and this one really checked the box.

Explorer ii looks and vintage field watch vibes blended together.

Only drawback is 23mm lugs. Going to be difficult to find straps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

Silverthorne86 said:


> After seeing a post on UGWC Facebook group and selling a watch last week via the forum, I pulled this trigger on this one. I've been wanting a GMT for work and this one really checked the box.
> 
> Explorer ii looks and vintage field watch vibes blended together.
> 
> Only drawback is 23mm lugs. Going to be difficult to find straps.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


24mm soft straps should compress enough to fit.

/M


----------



## Rocat

After being so good during January, I blew it. So much for clearing out my watch cases. That's right, I said cases. lol

In the past week, as Lou Costello would have said, "I've been a Baaad Boy.".









Two purchases were made today. 
Citizen BN-0150 from the Amazon sale for $109.99









And one I've been looking at for sometime, The Seiko SRPB53 Pepsi. 









Not to mention the Seiko PADI Turtle that I ordered last week.


----------



## mannal

cmann_97 said:


> Like to see more pics.....beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/new-shoes-thread-828756-112.html#post45212221


----------



## ZM-73

My new strap showed up. But, it's the wrong colour - a lighter brown than what I wanted. However, it's not bad and they are out of the dark brown ones.
















Also, finally ordered a new replacement strap for my Seiko SNAD23. Haven't worn this watch for a long time.


----------



## BikerJeff

Rocat said:


> After being so good during January, I blew it. So much for clearing out my watch cases. That's right, I said cases. lol
> 
> In the past week, as Lou Costello would have said, "I've been a Baaad Boy.".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two purchases were made today.
> Citizen BN-0150 from the Amazon sale for $109.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one I've been looking at for sometime, The Seiko SRPB53 Pepsi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the Seiko PADI Turtle that I ordered last week.


Nice.....
But i hope the crown is better on the Sam you get, than the one pictured.


----------



## catsteeth

ZM-73 said:


> My new strap showed up. But, it's the wrong colour - a lighter brown than what I wanted. However, it's not bad and they are out of the dark brown ones.
> View attachment 12870849
> 
> 
> View attachment 12870851
> 
> 
> Also, finally ordered a new replacement strap for my Seiko SNAD23. Haven't worn this watch for a long time.
> View attachment 12870853


I can see why you ordered a darker strap, but as it happens, I think that colour really works. It looks quite 'retro' and 'leathery', if you see what I'm trying to say.

How are you finding the Panzera? As I said beforehand to you, when I first got into watches 2-3 years ago, I really liked the look of it. I was really into Big Pilots, but I'd heard that the movement had had issues.


----------



## Rocat

BikerJeff said:


> Nice.....
> But i hope the crown is better on the Sam you get, than the one pictured.


I think/hope/presume that issue has been resolved. Each Sammy I've seen in person has had no issues with the crown guards. I think it was crown guards, not the crown and stem that was the issue.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

I just received my Victorinox Swiss Army I.N.O.X. 241725.1 today. I already had the idea of putting it on a strap and keeping the bracelet mint. I now have 4 INOX watches: black, blue and green on bracelet and blue on a rubber strap. I put the black one on a Victorinox NATO strap and the green one is now on a leather strap.















​


----------



## DMCBanshee

Freshly received Makara Hawksbill








​


----------



## ZM-73

catsteeth said:


> I can see why you ordered a darker strap, but as it happens, I think that colour really works. It looks quite 'retro' and 'leathery', if you see what I'm trying to say.
> 
> How are you finding the Panzera? As I said beforehand to you, when I first got into watches 2-3 years ago, I really liked the look of it. I was really into Big Pilots, but I'd heard that the movement had had issues.
> 
> The strap is growing on me more than I thought it would. Yes, the strap is 'leathery' and quite soft, so it's comfortable. The Panzera is going fine except for one issue, it's running about 20 seconds fast a day. I gave it some time as I figured the watch had been sitting for some time (it's a 2016 model) and needed a settling in period.But, it's still fast but consistently so. I will get the regulator adjusted to see how that goes.


----------



## mannal

Used a bunch of TJMaxx Rewards.

View attachment 12873101


----------



## Tycho Brahe

Mido ocean star (Jomashop Valentines day sale)

Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #7 (2018) - Page 215


----------



## AardyArr

Rocat said:


> I think/hope/presume that issue has been resolved. Each Sammy I've seen in person has had no issues with the crown guards. I think it was crown guards, not the crown and stem that was the issue.


Yeah, on the ones I've seen with issues (and the one I have), the crown guards are unevenly finished, like they didn't grind the inside of the bottom one enough or took too much off the top one. That pic is much worse than what I've seen in person though. Mine is only noticeable if you're really looking for it.


----------



## caktaylor

I won this auction on Monday evening. It was described as "New in Box." I was the only bidder. I've wanted a Precisionist for a while now, and it seemed to me that if I am going to get a Precisionist, then it should probably be a chronograph.

Expected delivery on Feb 13. Tom Petty was right; the waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## larand

Picked up one of these (Citizen Avion AW1361-10H) on Monday when Amazon had them on sale for $69.99. It's been on my list for a while, and I figured since I had $60 in Amazon credit, I couldn't say no. $15 (after tax) isn't a bad price for something that's currently going for around $150. Should be waiting in my post office box after work today.

View attachment 12874697


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> Thanks to jmoneyfh and the Heads Up! thread, I have this guy on the way (so-far). I'm slowly chipping-away at my Seiko hit-list.


My Turtle arrived today. As expected, the chapter ring is off. I'm not 100% sure how I will handle this. I paid $195.60, it was shipped quickly and safely. It is running +10 and I don't see any other defects. I sent the seller a note with the hope he may kick-back some $. I figured I could head over to Sieko forum and find a guy that can crack it open and re-seat and..... possibly drop-in a domed sapphire crystal.


----------



## Silverthorne86

Just arrived! 3 days ahead of schedule.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash

mannal said:


> My Turtle arrived today. As expected, the chapter ring is off. I'm not 100% sure how I will handle this. I paid $195.60, it was shipped quickly and safely. It is running +10 and I don't see any other defects. I sent the seller a note with the hope he may kick-back some $. I figured I could head over to Sieko forum and find a guy that can crack it open and re-seat and..... possibly drop-in a domed sapphire crystal.


My Citizen NY0040 has this. It only annoys me intermittently. Not enough yet to take it to my watch person.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan247

mannal said:


> My Turtle arrived today. As expected, the chapter ring is off. I'm not 100% sure how I will handle this. I paid $195.60, it was shipped quickly and safely. It is running +10 and I don't see any other defects. I sent the seller a note with the hope he may kick-back some $. I figured I could head over to Sieko forum and find a guy that can crack it open and re-seat and..... possibly drop-in a domed sapphire crystal.


My SKX was misaligned as well. I sent it to NEWW for a sapphire upgrade and the chapter ring was aligned properly when reinstalled. Problem solved and a good watch made better. Cost was about $70 plus shipping and well worth it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lylelovett666

Just ordered a deep blue master 1000,green bezel,with ss bracelet. Db is running a 40% off sale with the code,deep. Total was 209.00


----------



## HoustonReal

I had some Amazon credit, and these are on closeout for a really good price. I decided the extra $6 was well worth it for a bracelet with solid end links. Some sellers claim this model has a sapphire crystal, but that's not written anywhere on the watch, so I'm not holding out much hope. I've been wanting a watch with a Seiko NH3x movement, so this fits the bill. I love the onion crown, and thankfully not a diamond/crystal in sight. I'm betting, like most Chinese watches, the lume will suck.

I received a notice today that this has shipped, and will be delivered on Saturday. Amazon didn't charge sales tax on this one, which was nice for a change.

Burei SM-15013 - *$55.99*
NH36A movement, 41mm stainless case, 50M WR


----------



## mannal

Spartan247 said:


> My SKX was misaligned as well. I sent it to NEWW for a sapphire upgrade and the chapter ring was aligned properly when reinstalled. Problem solved and a good watch made better. Cost was about $70 plus shipping and well worth it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## GuessWho

Got this funky Ruhla (made in GDR, aka East Germany) for only $38


----------



## BBunter

Oris Diver 65 courtesy of this forum. It has an intercontinental journey to make but I'm rather excited.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

Spartan247 said:


> My SKX was misaligned as well. I sent it to NEWW for a sapphire upgrade and the chapter ring was aligned properly when reinstalled. Problem solved and a good watch made better. Cost was about $70 plus shipping and well worth it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just finished packing up my turtle and it is waiting on USPS for pick up.

Thanks!


----------



## Spartan247

mannal said:


> Just finished packing up my turtle and it is waiting on USPS for pick up.
> 
> Thanks!


No problem. It's a shame Seiko can't do better with bezel and chapter ring alignment, but fortunately it's not hard to fix. Post a pic when it gets back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paintedwall

Well, after backing away from the watch hobby for a couple of years for various reasons, I've returned to it by buying the exact watch that was on my mind when I stepped away.

I have a Seiko SARB033 incoming, which I was able to get at the simply unbelievable price of $253 from a deal in the "Heads up!" thread. It's coming in from Hong Kong, so now I just have to wait patiently until it gets here.

You couldn't script a more perfect way for me to return to watch collecting.


----------



## Besbro

Just purchased my first Damasko! It's a modded DA46. Bought it from an AD. Should be here early next week! I'll post pics once it arrives but here is one that the AD sent me.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\

Couple from Meranom.


----------



## T-hunter




----------



## bigclive2011

Just pulled the trigger on this baby!!


----------



## Rocat

I was supposed to receive my new Seiko SRPB53 today. I just ran the tracking number and found out it will not be delivered until Monday! Thanks a lot FedEx.


----------



## J969

European model Doxa coming my way.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## parsig9

Send it to Duarte at NEWW and he will do it right and put in a crystal for you. Get the crystal from Crystal Times.



mannal said:


> My Turtle arrived today. As expected, the chapter ring is off. I'm not 100% sure how I will handle this. I paid $195.60, it was shipped quickly and safely. It is running +10 and I don't see any other defects. I sent the seller a note with the hope he may kick-back some $. I figured I could head over to Sieko forum and find a guy that can crack it open and re-seat and..... possibly drop-in a domed sapphire crystal.


----------



## mannal

Already in-route to him.

Thanks!



parsig9 said:


> Send it to Duarte at NEWW and he will do it right and put in a crystal for you. Get the crystal from Crystal Times.


----------



## Barn0081

GuessWho said:


> Got this funky Ruhla (made in GDR, aka East Germany) for only $38
> View attachment 12878253
> 
> View attachment 12878255


Thanks for the tip, just ordered one.|>:-!


----------



## MC88

Zelos Helmsman 2 Bronze with Black










Seiko SSC673P1










Both should be here early this upcoming week!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxbill

Just ordered this for 15 Eur:















Interesting to see how long it will last.


----------



## Besbro

MC88 said:


> Zelos Helmsman 2 Bronze with Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko SSC673P1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both should be here early this upcoming week!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That Zelos is nice!!!

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## KarthikC

Incoming: Orient Surveyor (SER23004W0)









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe

On order:

H2O Orca Vintage on bracelet, Dial #1 Grey w chrome hands, Square bezel cuts w ss :60 insert, 2mm domed sapphire.

H2O Kalmar 2 on bracelet, Dial #55 Blue sandwich DESTRO w matte silver hands, Solid Turbine bezel, 3000M caseback and flat sapphire.

😁😁😁😁😁

(Not my photos and only close approximations of actual configurations)


----------



## mannal

I'm 2 for 3 when it comes to watches from Kohl's. I'm optimistic about this one.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505

View attachment 12885315

Got this bad boy, and this one:
View attachment 12885317

Both should be here in a week, week and a half. Super. Stoked to finally have a Rangeman and Samurai in the collection!


----------



## mannal

DOA - TJMaxx Filson GMT. Old link appears to be busted, like the watch. I assume it just needs a battery and it does have a lifetime warranty. Still, it's headed to my local store in a few hours.



mannal said:


> Used a bunch of TJMaxx Rewards.
> 
> View attachment 12873101


----------



## ZM-73

Just ordered a MHD SQ1, 15% off Valentines Day sale.


----------



## KarthikC

Just ordered the SNZF15K1 sea urchin. Cant wait to receive it.

Cheers,

Karthik









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## spire1210

Not in the mail, but did pick this guy up today. Second Seiko, first diver. Didnt really think I'd like em much but this one stood out for some reason. Picked it up for about $300.

View attachment 12891561

Also, I believe this is my first post on the forum (instead of browsing), so hello!


----------



## spire1210

And apparently I didnt put the image in correctly...


----------



## The Watcher

^ forum issue. hopefully temporary. go back to the post, remove the photo, put it back in again, and it will appear.


----------



## spire1210

Dont have editing permissions yet, being so new, I assume. Oh well, next time!


----------



## jetcash

KarthikC said:


> Just ordered the SNZF15K1 sea urchin. Cant wait to receive it.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Karthik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Love it!

I put mine on a skx jubilee.

10:10, y'all.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## BikerJeff

Got a G Shock winging its way to me.... GD-350. Older model but it was a pretty good price.


----------



## Besbro

Well 2 days after an emotional eBay loss I received a second chance offer on this beauty and I jumped on it. Can't wait for it to arrive!!! 
Sarb013 with domed crystal, black date wheel and Strap code 3D oyster bracelet.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## KarthikC

jetcash said:


> Love it!
> 
> I put mine on a skx jubilee.
> 
> 10:10, y'all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


That looks supercool. You're already giving me ideas lol.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## tjoyce27

Hi All,
I'm new to the forum but a big thanks there is lots of useful info on here and it has helped me buy another watch!!! i have the Seiko Alpinist on its way so really looking forward to its arrival!
I also ordered a new strap from strapcode for it as well today b-)


----------



## Lylelovett666




----------



## ARMADUK

Yay, Morellato croc strap is here


----------



## wtma

Arrived about 45 minutes ago, it went straight onto my wrist.


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> I'm 2 for 3 when it comes to watches from Kohl's. I'm optimistic about this one.


Kohl's Samurai #2 showed-up today. It has a slightly misaligned chapter ring. With that said, I'm all in for $200, it's in excellent condition, running +7 face-up and it has a factory warranty. I think the pros outweigh the cons.


----------



## ZM-73

Arrived yesterday, MHD SQ1.


----------



## KarthikC

Just bought it last evening. Cant wait to have it.

Cheers,

Karthik









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Just received this Stowa Seatime, wanted this one for 2 years, I love it.








​


----------



## frog1996

Hamilton Pioneer Automatic...this one resonated with me for some reason when I saw it at the Tourneau at the Forum mall at Caesars Palace in Vegas. Picture from Ashford where I bought the watch...been waiting for some time to pull the trigger on this one...0h yeah...10:10


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

GuessWho said:


> Got this funky Ruhla (made in GDR, aka East Germany) for only $38
> 
> View attachment 12878255


Nice, I have similar one in blue (with date). Still had original band when I got it, but when I picked it up the 1st time, the whole thing disintegrated.








Also have this old Ruhla jump-hour 








Cheers


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

I pre-ordered this, and it is suppose to be on it's way. (Might take a while to reach Cape Town from NZ)


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> My Turtle arrived today. As expected, the chapter ring is off. I'm not 100% sure how I will handle this. I paid $195.60, it was shipped quickly and safely. It is running +10 and I don't see any other defects. I sent the seller a note with the hope he may kick-back some $. I figured I could head over to Sieko forum and find a guy that can crack it open and re-seat and..... possibly drop-in a domed sapphire crystal.


This guy is on his way back. Thanks to Spartan247's recommendation, this guy has an aligned chapter ring and new crystal. I expected this to take weeks, not days.

Pictures courtesy of NEWW


----------



## Spartan247

mannal said:


> This guy is on his way back. Thanks to Spartan247's recommendation, this guy has an aligned chapter ring and new crystal. I expected this to take weeks, not days.
> 
> Pictures courtesy of NEWW


Nice! Glad that worked out for you. I send all my stuff to Duarte. Top notch work and fast turnaround.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barn0081

GuessWho said:


> Got this funky Ruhla (made in GDR, aka East Germany) for only $38
> View attachment 12878253


Mine arrived this week. Cool watch, although "out of the box" it was running 90 seconds a day fast.
Made 1 adjustment and it's now running 6 seconds a day slow. not bad at all.

I bought this one to, but it was DOA sadly, it's going back.


----------



## Swayndo

Received this on Saturday morning and decided if move it on straight away as it didn't really do anything for me on leather. Stuck a mesh on it this morning and I'm having second thoughts.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabirnie

Swayndo said:


> Received this on Saturday morning and decided if move it on straight away as it didn't really do anything for me on leather. Stuck a mesh on it this morning and I'm having second thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


What model is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swayndo

Rabirnie said:


> What model is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The AC05007D.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya

Just got this delivered this morning.

Tourby Lawless Diver 42. The cast relief on the caseback is stunning!! It has an ETA 2824-2 adjusted in 5 positions. A beautiful and elegant tool watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ARMADUK

I was holding off as long as I possibly could but the price was too good to say no to it. For several years couple times a year I went into deeeeeep research to find the best square for the money, I would spend like 5-6 hours googling, reading, watching countless videos and the was ready to pull the trigger but at the last moment thought "WTF do I need it for? I will never wear it!" and closed all the windows and forgot about it








Never have to set time again or change the battery + the sweet sweet price that I have never found before finally convinced me. Ordered today in the morninig, just received SMS from DHL that it should be delivered tomorrow(







) I don't think any watch ever have been delivered that fast from another country to me, if they can actually do it it will be awesome. The price on Watchshop is already awesome but I have googled if I can find a coupon and found 6 or 8% off coupon, tried many sites and many coupons untill one of them actually worked :-!I think it was one from hotukdeals, not sure. BTW thats only interesting fro guys from EU cause in US you can buy it even cheaper from Amazon lol


----------



## Spartan247

ARMADUK said:


> I was holding off as long as I possibly could but the price was too good to say no to it. For several years couple times a year I went into deeeeeep research to find the best square for the money, I would spend like 5-6 hours googling, reading, watching countless videos and the was ready to pull the trigger but at the last moment thought "WTF do I need it for? I will never wear it!" and closed all the windows and forgot about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never have to set time again or change the battery + the sweet sweet price that I have never found before finally convinced me. Ordered today in the morninig, just received SMS from DHL that it should be delivered tomorrow(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I don't think any watch ever have been delivered that fast from another country to me, if they can actually do it it will be awesome. The price on Watchshop is already awesome but I have googled if I can find a coupon and found 6 or 8% off coupon, tried many sites and many coupons untill one of them actually worked :-!I think it was one from hotukdeals, not sure. BTW thats only interesting fro guys from EU cause in US you can buy it even cheaper from Amazon lol


I went through about a dozen different G's before this one and now it's the only one I'll ever need. The best beater watch I've ever had. Wear it well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

After selling off my SKX-781, that I had for 10 years, I thought my desire for a Monster was over. It lasted about a month. I ordered a SRP315 tonight. I don't mind the black bezel and crown. At the least I can easily mod them if they bother me. I liked the looks of the 781 but the lack hand winding and hacking became a pain. Luckily I still have my original Monster bracelet.


----------



## ARMADUK

Spartan247 said:


> I went through about a dozen different G's before this one and now it's the only one I'll ever need. The best beater watch I've ever had. Wear it well.


Will do, thanx!


----------



## SteamJ

Rocat said:


> After selling off my SKX-781, that I had for 10 years, I thought my desire for a Monster was over. It lasted about a month. I ordered a SRP315 tonight. I don't mind the black bezel and crown. At the least I can easily mod them if they bother me. I liked the looks of the 781 but the lack hand winding and hacking became a pain. Luckily I still have my original Monster bracelet.


Good time to get one. Monsters are going up in price rapidly so better not to wait.


----------



## Rocat

SteamJ said:


> Good time to get one. Monsters are going up in price rapidly so better not to wait.


True,

If I am not happy with this look I can always mod it with a crown and bezel from a 309. And I'm sure it wouldn't be too hard to find a 309 chapter ring either.


----------



## mannal

NEWW did a fantastic job and it was done fast.


----------



## Lylelovett666




----------



## Rocat

These are both good choices. I approve, especially if that is a matte orange dial.



Lylelovett666 said:


>


----------



## chillsand

Omega dynamic Chronograph

Just got it! I am over the moon!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145

Just got in this Panzera Breuer 42mm from Massdrop a couple of days ago. Switched out the Nato strap for this suede strap from B&R Bands:


----------



## cmann_97

chillsand said:


> Omega dynamic Chronograph
> 
> Just got it! I am over the moon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Wow, beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paintedwall

I guess I just impulse bought a Pepsi Turtle. Had some cash leftover from a thank you gift from my employer last year. Think I'll grab an Uncle Seiko tropic to throw it on, maybe grab a bracelet eventually. We'll see, bought it as a beater/vacation watch anyways.


----------



## mannal

paintedwall said:


> I guess I just impulse bought a Pepsi Turtle. Had some cash leftover from a thank you gift from my employer last year. Think I'll grab an Uncle Seiko tropic to throw it on, maybe grab a bracelet eventually. We'll see, bought it as a beater/vacation watch anyways.


You should be happy with the strap that comes with the Turtle. Uncle Seiko is still a good idea. You can never have enough straps


----------



## ptfly

A Banner week for me. Three delivered this week.


----------



## paintedwall

mannal said:


> You should be happy with the strap that comes with the Turtle. Uncle Seiko is still a good idea. You can never have enough straps


I know people like the Seiko OEM rubber but I'm not a fan of the ridged style near lugs. I'll keep it mint in case I decide to sell instead of run this watch into the ground.


----------



## mannal

paintedwall said:


> I know people like the Seiko OEM rubber but I'm not a fan of the ridged style near lugs. I'll keep it mint in case I decide to sell instead of run this watch into the ground.


You got me thinking and I decided to try my Uncle Seiko (short) on my Turtle.


----------



## debussychopin

My last watch forever for my life ( i just joined the abstinence club) , still incoming , is Seiko SNKN37.


----------



## Rocat

debussychopin said:


> *My last watch forever for my life* ( i just joined the abstinence club) , still incoming , is Seiko SNKN37.


Right. Sure it is.:roll: 
lol


----------



## Rocat

The discount code of RAY40 for the Gen II Orient Ray was too compelling not to use it for $40 off from passthewatch.

Inbound will be the Ray II in orange for $135. I contemplated the Blue Ray II but I figured I needed another orange watch considering I have 6 divers that are blue or have blue accents.


----------



## roinuj

Just arrived this week. Seiko SRPB61 from their Prospex Sky series.


----------



## Rhorya

Just got the new hands to dress up an old watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SteamJ

I finished my flipping and realized what I was still missing from my collection is a brightly colored dial (that isn't orange) so I picked this one up from eBay for about $150 shipped. This will also be my first Bernhardt. This is the seller's pic, not mine. It should arrive Wednesday. I'm hoping to love it as much as others love Bernhardt watches.


----------



## Hughes.

First purchase of the year, the budget won't quite run to a JLC Douface, so this Rotary Reverso comes in at around 1/20th of the price.


----------



## mannal

Second attempt at acquiring a Filson. My TJMAxx GMT was DOA. I returned it to the store and they shoved it right-into the case (Marked at $144). I have a bunch of TJMAXX bonus $ left-over so I took a chance on this guy.

https://www.shinola.com/the-journeyman-chrono-watch-44mm-323.html


----------



## spclEd

A Steinhart Ocean 1 Black... Of course this is my last watch for the year. Hit my quota in February, maybe!


----------



## MikeyMo34

I have a SARB065 on the way, really excited!


----------



## sticky

Got one of these floating about Japan somewhere.


----------



## Derek411

Can't believe I'm posting this but... this (not my pic obv) is in the mail. Feels like a legend is on the way. 

SBBN031


----------



## brandon\

I've got a pretty eclectic mix coming in.


----------



## Drewdoog

Ive got another Alba Manta Ray coming (from a forum member, fingers crossed)


----------



## Hughes.

Wasn't planning on another buy so soon, but I've been wanting a Hammy for a while and got a great deal on one of these.


----------



## mannal

If all goes as planned, this guy should be in the air by tomorrow


----------



## Rabirnie

Hughes. said:


> Wasn't planning on another buy so soon, but I've been wanting a Hammy for a while and got a great deal on one of these.
> 
> View attachment 12935279


Great looking choice! What model is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma

Hughes. said:


> Wasn't planning on another buy so soon, but I've been wanting a Hammy for a while and got a great deal on one of these.
> 
> View attachment 12935279


What a beauty it is! I am also interested to know where you got yours.


----------



## Hughes.

Rabirnie said:


> Great looking choice! What model is that?





Pneuma said:


> What a beauty it is! I am also interested to know where you got yours.


It's a H68551833. Creation Watches have some good prices on Hammy's right now, there's also an extra 8% off with the promo code HAMILTON


----------



## Y4BBZY

Di-Modell Rallye straps for the Pan Europ and Monaco


----------



## cody530

Where did you pick up that first Boctok? I love the look.


----------



## mannal

I received shipping notification this morning for my SARY075.



mannal said:


> If all goes as planned, this guy should be in the air by tomorrow


----------



## Spartan247

This arrived yesterday. In an effort to downsize my collection, not in terms of quantity but in terms of actual size of my watches, I sold off my beloved Hamilton Khaki Field 42mm and replaced it with...a Hamilton Khaki Field 38mm. I don't have small wrists but I like the way the 38 wears so much better.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Fresh from the mailbox, Borealis Seafarer II. Love the case design!








​


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> Second attempt at acquiring a Filson. My TJMAxx GMT was DOA. I returned it to the store and they shoved it right-into the case (Marked at $144). I have a bunch of TJMAXX bonus $ left-over so I took a chance on this guy.
> 
> https://www.shinola.com/the-journeyman-chrono-watch-44mm-323.html


It made it and it's in good shape.


----------



## James Haury

I received this strap today it was 102 pennies and arrived 17 days after I ordered it.It is etched on the buckle and keeper with a backwards D and W. Dora Winefred?:think: It seems strange that a cartoon characters initials would be on hardware of a NATO strap.



 The strap is 265mm Long(10.5 inches) one mm thick and 20mm wide.


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> Second attempt at acquiring a Filson. My TJMAxx GMT was DOA. I returned it to the store and they shoved it right-into the case (Marked at $144). I have a bunch of TJMAXX bonus $ left-over so I took a chance on this guy.
> 
> https://www.shinola.com/the-journeyman-chrono-watch-44mm-323.html


Well, I was going to keep the Filson until I found a better deal on a watch I want more. Filson is going back to TJMaxx and Solar Padi is in-route from Kohls


----------



## Y4BBZY

Orient Star Classic


----------



## Jeffie007

Recieved this on Monday. The Borealis Estoril 300 DW limited edition.


----------



## mannal

Uncle Seiko had this in "short". My lucky day.

https://www.uncleseiko.com/store/p57/NEW~_BLUE_WAFFLE_STRAP_For_Your_22mm_PEPSI_DIVER.html


----------



## ARMADUK

Had this watch in my "watching" ebay folder for years, just noticed "make offer" button, offered less than half the price just for fun, I was not really looking to buy anything at the moment and was sure I will not get it for that price... and the offer was accepted


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> I received shipping notification this morning for my SARY075.


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

ARMADUK said:


> Had this watch in my "watching" ebay folder for years, just noticed "make offer" button, offered less than half the price just for fun, I was not really looking to buy anything at the moment and was sure I will not get it for that price... and the offer was accepted
> View attachment 12948885
> View attachment 12948887


Interesting looking watch for sure, I like it. But what is yon watch ?


----------



## ARMADUK

Bruno Stroszek said:


> Interesting looking watch for sure, I like it. But what is yon watch ?


What do you mean?


----------



## scooter1

Not quite in the mail yet, but I'm excited!!!


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

ARMADUK said:


> What do you mean?


What is the make and model ? Is it a custom made watch ?


----------



## ARMADUK

Bruno Stroszek said:


> What is the make and model ? Is it a custom made watch ?


oh https://www.ebay.com/itm/Steampunk-...ary-WK2-Air-Force-WW2-48mm-Pilot/332546908221


----------



## Lylelovett666




----------



## Roy Hobbs

PRECISTA PRS-18 Quartz COSC Chronometer 300 meter diver's watch with ETA F06.411 68 month battery life.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Swayndo

Can you make a silk purse from a sow's ear?









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## AP81

Roy Hobbs said:


> PRECISTA PRS-18 Quartz COSC Chronometer 300 meter diver's watch with ETA F06.411 68 month battery life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Perfect grab and go. I just saw that the other day on the Timefactors website... Looks ace!


----------



## Roy Hobbs

AP81 said:


> Perfect grab and go. I just saw that the other day on the Timefactors website... Looks ace!


Been waiting for this reissue. I only buy grab and go tanks

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AP81

Roy Hobbs said:


> Been waiting for this reissue. I only buy grab and go tanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Can't go wrong with any Precista. Quality builds. Really impressed they got an ETA thermoline in there at that price point!


----------



## AP81

I pulled the trigger on a Victorinox Airboss Mach IV. Couldn't resist the cheap price for a Top Grade Unitas 6498. Victorinox isn't usually on my radar, but it's one hell of a watch for the price.


----------



## Jean-Michel Basquiat

Beautiful piece.

Also considering pulling the trigger on this one!


----------



## Jean-Michel Basquiat

AP81 said:


> Perfect grab and go. I just saw that the other day on the Timefactors website... Looks ace!


Sorry guys, 
Forgot to quote the watch :-d

Gotta love them NATO straps!


----------



## BudLynn

Snagged one of the "Certified Refurbished" Oris 65 Divers from Amazon, delivery is scheduled for tomorrow, cannot wait!


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## DMCBanshee

My 6th Cave Dweller II, I never had the gray version, love it especially with the ETA movement!


----------



## francorx

Mercer Durham is on a pre-order scheduled for May 2018


----------



## watch_i_geek

Nezumi Voiture meca-quartz chronograph. It fits and looks just right at 40mm, and I'm a real fan of the unique dial here. Nice clicky chrono pushers too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1

Seiko SBCZ005, the Gray Ghost.


----------



## BudLynn

A Da Luca Horween leather nato straps is incoming from Massdrop one of these days.


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> Uncle Seiko had this in "short". My lucky day.
> 
> https://www.uncleseiko.com/store/p57/NEW~_BLUE_WAFFLE_STRAP_For_Your_22mm_PEPSI_DIVER.html
> 
> View attachment 12947241


And this is what it looks like on my Turtle:


----------



## AP81

Snaggletooth said:


>


SARG011? Man those things fetch a premium these days. Cool watch!


----------



## SHAH1369

I have the Orient Polaris GMT on the way. I'm really curious to get the watch and feel it in hand. It looks stunning in photos and I appreciate the specs, but you never know until you have it in your hand.

I'm also wondering if it's better to return the Orient, stop buying 400-500 dollar watches every few months and instead by one or two expensive pieces every year. Any thoughts?


----------



## NYSCOTTY

These 2 !!


----------



## Bart.-Jeroen

Just arrived from Skywatches:









Prospex branded Seiko SSC019P1!

I am as happy as can be


----------



## NYSCOTTY

SHAH1369 said:


> I have the Orient Polaris GMT on the way. I'm really curious to get the watch and feel it in hand. It looks stunning in photos and I appreciate the specs, but you never know until you have it in your hand.
> 
> I'm also wondering if it's better to return the Orient, stop buying 400-500 dollar watches every few months and instead by one or two expensive pieces every year. Any thoughts?


Buy $250 range watches every few weeks & 1 expensive piece every year !!


----------



## Swayndo

Sterile Parnis GMT from the bay.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

A couple of straps via Etsy.


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> I received shipping notification this morning for my SARY075.


Thanks to the Heads Up! thread, I have a second Presage in-bound:


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> Well, I was going to keep the Filson until I found a better deal on a watch I want more. Filson is going back to TJMaxx and Solar Padi is in-route from Kohls
> 
> View attachment 12945849


It arrived and passed my initial inspection. I'll take a closer look after the work-day is over.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Just got this Seiko TC2 Mod








​


----------



## NYSCOTTY

Bart.-Jeroen said:


> Just arrived from Skywatches:
> 
> View attachment 12958445
> 
> 
> Prospex branded Seiko SSC019P1!
> 
> I am as happy as can be


Nice. I bought mine too early. No ProspeX logo on the dial. I'm thinking of selling it !


----------



## watch_i_geek

SHAH1369 said:


> I have the Orient Polaris GMT on the way. I'm really curious to get the watch and feel it in hand. It looks stunning in photos and I appreciate the specs, but you never know until you have it in your hand.
> 
> I'm also wondering if it's better to return the Orient, stop buying 400-500 dollar watches every few months and instead by one or two expensive pieces every year. Any thoughts?


Yeah man, that might be a good idea. I have a Nomos Tangente that I got as my "nice" watch. I don't wear it all the time - meca-quartz and eco drive are more practical daily drivers - but the nice one feels like it'll stay with me for longer. It's probably just greater mental investment because $$$, but you might enjoy the different sense of ownership.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> It arrived and passed my initial inspection. I'll take a closer look after the work-day is over.
> 
> View attachment 12959537


It's a keeper. I'm not even going to mess with the bracelet. Before Mr. PADI arrived, My BN0151-09L was paired with my blue B&R. The Promaster has been replaced.


----------



## Cvp33

Another eBay find from Canada. Thankfully no steel or aluminum in this one.


----------



## MIsparty

OC Lume Rush









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

Hirsch Hirsch PURE Natural Rubber


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Glycine Combat Sub Aquarius & Seiko Samurai Black/Gold.


----------



## Jarvar

I have a SEIKO SKX009K2 in the mail right now.
Here's a stock photo from Amazon.


----------



## Spartan247

Not actually in the mail but it's on preorder. Halios Seaforth Series III. Abyss Blue w date and 12 hr bezel.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AP81

Spartan247 said:


> Not actually in the mail but it's on preorder. Halios Seaforth Series III. Abyss Blue w date and 12 hr bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the best combo IMO. One of the nicest watches from any microbrand to date.


----------



## AP81

Double post.


----------



## Spartan247

AP81 said:


> That's the best combo IMO. One of the nicest watches from any microbrand to date.


I agree. I kicked myself for not getting one in the first run and like most missed out on Series II. Really happy Halios did a preorder for Series III to give everyone a fair chance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drewdoog

Pulsar "Manta Ray" with yellow second hand x004. This looks like it might need a recondition. Any 13yr old watch that doesnt have the original bracelet tells me this might have been his beater watch. Shipped today from the UK
and







Pulsar "Manta Ray" with red second hand x003. Doesnt have the original box, but has original bracelet. Should arrive 3/20-3/29 from Spain.

I have been on an obsession binge as of late and have found two others in the last 3 months. Not of the Pulsar Manta Ray family, but Alba. As my signature for the last two years says, still havent found the Blue Manta ray.


----------



## MIsparty

My latest arrival.... Ocean Crawler champion diver, extremely accurate.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnphive

Just arrived and resized. Might still need to take out a link. This is the consolation watch I bought myself after my NTH was deemed un-repairable. Loving this bracelet! And the double butterfly is 1000x more comfortable than the ratcheting expansion clasp on my NTH.
















Tomorrow my Blue Outcast watch arrives. - I won it on an online raffle, otherwise probably would never have purchased it. Starting to get excited though, two new watch days in one week!


----------



## Rabirnie

saturnphive said:


> Just arrived and resized. Might still need to take out a link. This is the consolation watch I bought myself after my NTH was deemed un-repairable. Loving this bracelet! And the double butterfly is 1000x more comfortable than the ratcheting expansion clasp on my NTH.
> 
> View attachment 12972943
> 
> View attachment 12972945
> 
> 
> Tomorrow my Blue Outcast watch arrives. - I won it on an online raffle, otherwise probably would never have purchased it. Starting to get excited though, two new watch days in one week!


Great looking watch! What specific model is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peace N Time

Rabirnie said:


> Great looking watch! What specific model is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the blue snorkel from Bulova Accutron II line.

Model 96B209.


----------



## NYSCOTTY

JDM Seiko Elnix + a NOS faceted crystal. 
Supposedly running good, but I may rebuild it.


----------



## saturnphive

Peace N Time said:


> That's the blue snorkel from Bulova Accutron II line.
> 
> Model 96B209.


Yup! I think its actually the Snorkel II - but the model number is correct. I did take out one more link and it fits perfectly now. Really comfy and weighty.


----------



## tcl

This Telluride will be my third Accutron II. The other two are Surveyors. I plan to replace the stainless steel bracelet with a thick matte black leather band


----------



## SwissArmyTenor

Invicta Reserve Arsenal 63mm Swiss Made, MOP face, #15838

Kind of interesting - the sale lists all of the above, but different sites I go to say 56mm, some say different face material. I know Invicta has tons of variations, but I've got this one on the way:


----------



## larand

Arriving tomorrow, God willing: a Recraft Series Seiko SNE445.


----------



## cm824

I have a Seiko turtle SRP777 on the way; should be arriving tomorrow. I'll share photos once I receive it!


----------



## aboutTIME1028

I have a Hirsch Andy alligator rubber strap on the way for my Helm Khuraburi

Not my image









Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vette45

aboutTIME1028 said:


> I have a Hirsch Andy alligator rubber strap on the way for my Helm Khuraburi
> 
> Not my image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


That is such a cool color combo! What watch is it going on?


----------



## hewesyourdaddy

I love that strap. Does your Helm have the black and orange bezel to match?


----------



## saturnphive

Raffle Watch!

Indigogo microbrand Outcast watch that I won back in ... October or November?

How do you like it? I opted not to buy it because it was a big calendar watch. In fact I'd considered selling it once it arrived but I'm giving it a chance to win me over. 
Its big. Like, diver big. 5/8" thick and 53mm lug-end to lug-end. Its about 49mm to the crown. (Makes that Helm Khuraburi look more and more like a diminuative daily wear.)

Band is cool, but uncomfortable at this point. Also, big. My 7" wrist can fit in either the first or second hole.

Butterfly clasp is a huge pain in my asp.


----------



## Lylelovett666

Decided a Seiko would be a nice addition to my small collection. I really like the looks of the urchin,so I pulled the trigger today.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

saturnphive said:


> Raffle Watch!
> 
> Indigogo microbrand Outcast watch that I won back in ... October or November?
> 
> How do you like it? I opted not to buy it because it was a big calendar watch. In fact I'd considered selling it once it arrived but I'm giving it a chance to win me over.
> Its big. Like, diver big. 5/8" thick and 53mm lug-end to lug-end. Its about 49mm to the crown. (Makes that Helm Khuraburi look more and more like a diminuative daily wear.)
> 
> Band is cool, but uncomfortable at this point. Also, big. My 7" wrist can fit in either the first or second hole.
> 
> Butterfly clasp is a huge pain in my asp.
> 
> View attachment 12978651
> View attachment 12978655


That is gorgeous and just my size and style. I can't understand how to get one, though. The campaign says it closed at just 5% funded and the web site only offers a wait list with no price. Twitter account shows lots of watches coming off the line. Who bought them and how?!


----------



## barihunk

Decided to buy into the hype of being discontinued... SARB035 incoming from japan in a few weeks


----------



## mannal

I'm trying out Martu Straps. I was going to sample a few different styles but once I saw the slim-style, I went for two of them. Dark brown and black.


----------



## Cvp33

Seiko recraft.


----------



## wtma

A rather late post, but this arrived just 3 days ago...


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

Don't tell my wife, but I've got one of these on the way. I'm going to put it on a leather or NATO band. I can't decide which.


----------



## aboutTIME1028

Vette45 said:


> That is such a cool color combo! What watch is it going on?


Helm Khuraburi









Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## aboutTIME1028

hewesyourdaddy said:


> I love that strap. Does your Helm have the black and orange bezel to match?


Certainly does. I prefer leathers n rubbers. On the bracelet it's alot of heat to carry around.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## TacticalTimbo

Just received this 42mm Intra-matic from Amazon, was worried that it’d be too big, but the pic I’d seen must of been girly wrists, as I’ve got no overhang on the lugs. At £365 bnib delivered, I’m super pleased.


----------



## Jammybstard

Just received a NOS Ollech & Wajs Ocean Master Case, Dial and Hand set from Swisstickers.
I have a movement for it coming soon and I'm currently agonising over a strap for it.
The pics don't really do it justice, the quality is fantastic, I'm looking forward to getting this going.
It's one big watch though!


























Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY

FINALLY !!!
Seiko ProspeX PADI Turtle !!!







Low price too !!


----------



## TacticalTimbo

NYSCOTTY said:


> FINALLY !!!
> Seiko PADI Turtle !!!
> View attachment 12984937
> 
> Low price too !!
> 
> View attachment 12984879
> View attachment 12984881
> View attachment 12984883


If you don't mind me asking, where did you get it, and what for? I really want to have this one!


----------



## aboutTIME1028

Hirsch strap arrived and I reckon it's a great match,what do you think guys









Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya

New leather skin from The StrapSmith for my custom Tudor Hydronaut

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aboutTIME1028

Rhorya said:


> New leather skin from The StrapSmith for my custom Tudor Hydronaut
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That buckle looks bigger than the watch

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

aboutTIME1028 said:


> Helm Khuraburi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


Just received this one too today, love the touch of orange...








​


----------



## aboutTIME1028

DMCBanshee said:


> Just received this one too today, love the touch of orange...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Nice, I took a risk getting the 10 o'clock crown,took a while getting used too. New shoes today with the Hirsch Andy alligator rubber strap.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## aboutTIME1028

Helm of a lume









Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## scottjkr1975

I am waiting on a Black Bulova Moonview Accutron II that I was able to purchase on sale for $79 at Amazon. I can't wait to see the sweeping seconds hand on this watch!


----------



## AP81

Killer lume ^


----------



## Sam-e

Just got this for 170 USD in my area


----------



## DMCBanshee

Just got this Brass Helson Shark Diver


----------



## saturnphive

tcl said:


> This Telluride will be my third Accutron II. The other two are Surveyors. I plan to replace the stainless steel bracelet with a thick matte black leather band
> 
> View attachment 12975847


Ooooh really? I love that bracelet! I think it actually looks great with those lugs without rounded end pieces.

I gotta say, this accutron has supplanted my iPhone as "Master Time" for my other watches. I set it on the day I took the original pic - still exactly accurate down to the second!


----------



## saturnphive

Nice pull! I've been following Frederique Constant for several years, VERY elegant stuff. $170? They should lock you up!


----------



## tcl

saturnphive said:


> Ooooh really? I love that bracelet! I think it actually looks great with those lugs without rounded end pieces.
> 
> I gotta say, this accutron has supplanted my iPhone as "Master Time" for my other watches. I set it on the day I took the original pic - still exactly accurate down to the second!


Well, I may end up putting the stainless steel bracelet back on because I just ordered another Surveyor having the same dial color and second hand color as the Telluride. That Surveyor comes with a black leather band so putting the steel band back on the Telluride will make those two watches substantially different in appearance.

I think I finally finished scratching my itch for the Accutron II line now having a total of 4. Funny thing is that the white Surveyor was initially my first choice when it came out but the others were discounted more deeply over time so I grabbed them first.


----------



## Hammermountain

That looks super-great. Now I kind of feel like a Helson. Been eyeing the 40 Shark diver in turqoise for a while now but have a hard time deciding if I can pull off that color.


----------



## Lylelovett666

Saw this & needed to have it.


----------



## pmarte

A parcel arrived from #Crown&Buckle yesterday







These are gonna be welcome additions


----------



## Drewdoog

Just got my Pulsar "Manta Ray" Black (red second hand-X003) in the mail from Spain today. I should be getting the yellow second hand (X004) from the UK in the next 2 days. 
Just keep trucking to find the blue some day.


----------



## AP81

Hammermountain said:


> That looks super-great. Now I kind of feel like a Helson. Been eyeing the 40 Shark diver in turqoise for a while now but have a hard time deciding if I can pull off that color.


Every time I jump on they always seek to have limited stock, especially in the 40. I'm quite impartial to the blue, but has been out of stock for some time.


----------



## bvc2005

NYSCOTTY said:


> FINALLY !!!
> Seiko ProspeX PADI Turtle !!!
> View attachment 12984937
> 
> Low price too !!
> 
> View attachment 12984879
> View attachment 12984881
> View attachment 12984883


Nice! Where did you source it? They're ridiculously-priced in Canada.


----------



## NYSCOTTY

bvc2005 said:


> Nice! Where did you source it? They're ridiculously-priced in Canada.


Thanks !
Certified Watch Store online but they sold out yesterday.


----------



## Rhorya

The new NTH Devil Ray.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NYSCOTTY

Live Sample Watch !! Guts included, runs !!
Seiko Sports 150, model SGF146
Never owned, just in & out of a briefcase a ton o' times.
A few light scratches here & there, but what I paid for it, who cares !!
The blue dial really lured me in. It has "SAMPLE" stamped on the caseback.





















CHEERS !!!


----------



## TacticalTimbo

re-strapped and looking even better!


----------



## OneRandomGeek

I pre-ordered the Doxa 300T Divingstar Poseidon Edition. Now I just have to wait until May for it to ship... I can go 2 months without buying another watch... No, really I can... I totally can... I can do this...


----------



## Spartan247

OEM bracelet for my Borealis Estoril 300. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna

I've been hunting this one for years!


----------



## Chirv

Lylelovett666 said:


> Saw this & needed to have it.


FANTASTIC watch and even better bargain at what they're going for (once you can find one) and went for during preorder... I didn't bond with it for the longest time and even tried to sell it (admittedly very adamantly which I rationalized with a high asking lol) but as soon as I put it on a custom stingray strap it became a keeper. Great bracelet and clasp, just doesn't work with the watch IMO. Sorry don't have anything incoming but hopefully will very soon!

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammermountain

Just received my LMM-01 and absolutely love it - or, at least I will when I replace the nato.


----------



## abzack

Pepsi Sherpa incoming.


----------



## saturnphive

It came yesterday. Can't stop looking at it. I keep checking the time and realizing a few seconds later that I forgot to actually check the time. I was just admiring the reflections on the bubble dome. 
Gonna need several strap and bracelet options, because I'm not sure I'm ever taking it off! Rubber OEM in the mail from Toppers as we speak!


----------



## GoldenArch

Just received my new to me Ticino pilot watch from member WatchThisKnifeThat.

Couldn't be happier with the look. Will wear it to work tomorrow!










I hope this butterfly clasp becomes a bit more comfortable!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milspec

Incoming today, love it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

New strap for my Seiko SNAD23P2 arrived.


----------



## DaveGabe

saturnphive said:


> It came yesterday. Can't stop looking at it. I keep checking the time and realizing a few seconds later that I forgot to actually check the time. I was just admiring the reflections on the bubble dome.
> Gonna need several strap and bracelet options, because I'm not sure I'm ever taking it off! Rubber OEM in the mail from Toppers as we speak!


Going to look awesome with a rubber OEM man. I'm liking this Oris!


----------



## Ottski44

I’ve got a SARB035 in the mail, I’ll admit I bit in to the discontinued model hype a bit and hat pushed me to pull the trigger on a piece I’ve always liked and been curious about. I’m excited to finally experience this forum favorite in the flesh.


----------



## Sam-C-NYC

(Duplicate post)


----------



## Sam-C-NYC

anabuki said:


> After almost one year's prohibition
> 
> View attachment 12732417
> 
> 
> View attachment 12732419
> 
> 
> View attachment 12732439
> 
> 
> View attachment 12732421
> 
> 
> View attachment 12732423
> 
> 
> View attachment 12732425
> 
> 
> View attachment 12732429
> 
> 
> View attachment 12732431
> 
> 
> View attachment 12732435
> 
> 
> View attachment 12732437
> 
> 
> View attachment 12732451
> 
> 
> View attachment 12732467
> 
> 
> View attachment 12732469
> 
> 
> full month of delirium. :-O


Oh wow, that Glycine chronograph! (Attachment 12732423) Do you have a reference # on that please? It just vaulted to the top of my wish list...


----------



## Eaglebone

Bulova Accu Swiss chronograph on the way. Massive value at under $300.


----------



## mannal

I'm back in my Filson mood. I hope this one is a keeper.


----------



## duhok




----------



## barihunk

Ottski44 said:


> I've got a SARB035 in the mail, I'll admit I bit in to the discontinued model hype a bit and hat pushed me to pull the trigger on a piece I've always liked and been curious about. I'm excited to finally experience this forum favorite in the flesh.


I did the same and now am wondering if I should've bit into the hype of the 033 instead.. It'll be here soon so we shall see, but I don't see myself getting both colorways.


----------



## vzan

Sam-C-NYC said:


> Oh wow, that Glycine chronograph! (Attachment 12732423) Do you have a reference # on that please? It just vaulted to the top of my wish list...


Combat Chronograph GL0099:
Combat


----------



## yankeexpress

Swiss automatic-chrono-GMT limited to 50. Finally got a decent price.


----------



## Tycho Brahe

Mercer Durham (powder blue on bracelet)


----------



## Ottski44

barihunk said:


> I did the same and now am wondering if I should've bit into the hype of the 033 instead.. It'll be here soon so we shall see, but I don't see myself getting both colorways.


I flip flopped a bunch of times and it boiled down to I'm saving up for a Sub and I know that will be my black watch for everything which would make the 033 irrelevant in my collection. I have a blue Omega AT and the 035 just seemed to have a place in the collection as I see it in 2020.

I hope you love it and don't look back!! Check in with me so I know!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NapoleonDynamite

DMCBanshee said:


> Just received this one too today, love the touch of orange...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Nice! I have the blue and orange on the way.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

Hirsch natural rubber (short) arrived over the weekend. I matched him up with my SBDX017 and took him for a test drive. Samurai is in the mail (outbound). Headed to Duarte at NEWW for some sapphire and a chapter ring alignment.


----------



## GuessWho

Been trying to keep my purchases down this yea, but this Shanghai was just too nice to say no to:


----------



## Drewdoog

It has arrived. 







Black/red from Spain
Black/yellow from UK
White from Singapore
Orange from US


----------



## hourologist

Waiting for my 90s Poljot Signal, hopefully authentic. I also bought the white BREAK disc watch on .........s for a few bucks. It was just too intriguing and weird to pass on it... Will make a good cheapo daily driver beater watch. This is my first post here so I'm not allowed to post pics or links.


----------



## torogoz

My whole life is spent waiting for watches. I live in a country where it is difficult and expensive to have watches sent, so I have to wait for someone to be visiting to bring me whatever I've purchased. I can buy a watch and wait months before I actually get to see it. My sister is coming to visit in a couple of weeks and will bring with her a Black Monster (SKX779) an SKX009, and a 1976 Seiko that belonged to my grandfather.


----------



## Rhorya

And the new Ball DEVGRU limited edition just showed up, ordered last September.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GoldTail

Just ordered this guy due to researching several GMT threads here specifically on the affordable thread, thanks if you contributed. It is a Timex Allied 3 GMT.

Justifications included: 1)A job that brings me to multiple time zones on a monthly basis, often to areas where an expensive watch gets unwanted attention. 2)A lot of time in hotels to research things I may or may not need. 3) Why not.

I plan on having Zulu time on the main indicator and local time on the GMT hand. Love the ease of changing time zones, and a backlight. Perfect blend of function and something that can still be worn with a tie. I'll leave the classy watches at home and beat this one up at work, perfect.


----------



## ZM-73

New strap has arrived from Finland via Etsy, looks good and very comfortable Horween leather. 















Seiko Ignition. Not exactly a holy grail, but I missed out on getting it at a very good price on CW years ago and really wanted it. This is coming via Zenmarket.


----------



## Ottski44

GoldTail said:


> Just ordered this guy due to researching several GMT threads here specifically on the affordable thread, thanks if you contributed. It is a Timex Allied 3 GMT.
> 
> Justifications included: 1)A job that brings me to multiple time zones on a monthly basis, often to areas where an expensive watch gets unwanted attention. 2)A lot of time in hotels to research things I may or may not need. 3) Why not.
> 
> I plan on having Zulu time on the main indicator and local time on the GMT hand. Love the ease of changing time zones, and a backlight. Perfect blend of function and something that can still be worn with a tie. I'll leave the classy watches at home and beat this one up at work, perfect.
> 
> 
> View attachment 13009705


Being lazy...what is the reference number on this piece? Thanks!

Edit: Timex Allied Three GMT 43mm


----------



## GoldTail

Ottski44 said:


> Being lazy...what is the reference number on this piece? Thanks!


It won't let me post a link to the Timex webpage for this watch. I tried to find this ones ref. number but could only find a number for the older version, so not relevant.

the older version had a slightly bigger case and no Batman scheme


----------



## ZM-73

Timex Allied Three GMT 43mm Leather Watch


----------



## GoldTail

ZM-73 said:


> Timex Allied Three GMT 43mm Leather Watch


Thanks, the leather banded one is nice too. Now that my post count is high enough....here's the one I got:

https://www.timex.com/allied-three-...ied-Three-GMT-43mm-Stainless-Steel-Watch.html


----------



## DMCBanshee

Finally found a First Gen Black Monster in awesome condition. Love it, missed my Orange I had 4 years ago...








​


----------



## Acadian1820

I've got a SARB-017 Alpinist coming in the mail very soon (I hope) and am pretty excited about it as I've been waiting several weeks (seems longer, though). Here's a stock photo:


----------



## Acadian1820

DMCBanshee said:


> Finally found a First Gen Black Monster in awesome condition. Love it, missed my Orange I had 4 years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


That's a great shot, DMCBanshee! It looks like you should light up the night with that lume!


----------



## DMCBanshee

Acadian1820 said:


> That's a great shot, DMCBanshee! It looks like you should light up the night with that lume!


Thanks my friend! Agreed, this one lume as a torch!

Best,
Simon

Tapawatch


----------



## wayout

Yesterday came the seiko sarb033. I was not attracted from this watch, but I buyed it for a good price. 
Now, having it in my hands I really appreciate this watch. Good quality, very good looking and understated.


----------



## mannal

This guy landed today. Better than I expected:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/3rd-attempt-adding-filson-my-collection-4671691.html#post45655289



mannal said:


> I'm back in my Filson mood. I hope this one is a keeper.
> 
> View attachment 13001049


----------



## Rocat

The "Oh crap, the SRP777 is discontinued! I better get one before they are all gone!" hysteria set in and effected the logic side of my brain. I broke down and found a new one for a price that didn't seem to outrageous on the bay. I had the blue 773 on a bracelet but it never "spoke to me". I'll give this one a go. For the record, a misaligned bezel/chapter ring/dial doesn't bother me. My up close vision, without glasses just blurs out anyway.


----------



## ZM-73

New strap arrived yesterday. Thought a darker (navy) blue might look better.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Rocat said:


> The "Oh crap, the SRP777 is discontinued! I better get one before they are all gone!" hysteria set in and effected the logic side of my brain. I broke down and found a new one for a price that didn't seem to outrageous on the bay. I had the blue 773 on a bracelet but it never "spoke to me". I'll give this one a go. For the record, a misaligned bezel/chapter ring/dial doesn't bother me. My up close vision, without glasses just blurs out anyway.


Congrats. I thought this watch was the perfect reissue. My favorite rubber strap ever (I usually wear on bracelet and bought one for my Turtle) and the perfect vintage inspiration. I'd own about six but it wears just a little small for me with those short lugs.


----------



## Krsitoffer

Four Casios

Casio Duro mdv106, Wanted a cheap quartz diver, figured this one fits the bill, planning on putting it on a army green nato.







G2310r-1, Being a 7 year old solar watch i sure hope the battery still works. 







G shock Mudman G9000







DW5600E v1 I have never owned a square g before so figured i'd start by just dipping my toe in the water so to say. 








Have gone way overboard with aquiring watches this year, and i kind of regret why i couldnt have bought two proper ones instead of seven cheaper, but then again curiosity got the better of me.

All i know is that after spending 1 grand on 7 cheap watches my next purchases will be pre owned and in the Longines/Oris/Hamilton/Raymond Weil/Chris Ward etc range.


----------



## Rocat

Good choices on all the Casio's.

The battery in the G2310R will be fine. Give it a full day or two (at least 8 hours each day in sunshine-preferably outside) and it'll be good for another 15 years at least. Seriously, the batteries in solar Casio's very rarely die. We have members that have solar Casio's for close to twenty years on the same battery. If it still looks dead or is not holding a charge, give it a few more days in the sunshine. Do not let the charge meter fool you into thinking it is at High after a few hours. It tends to give a quick High reading but it will need the time in the sun to top it off. After the day or two in the outside sunshine, that watch will most likely never drop below High unless you work nights only or are a Vampire and abhor the daylight.



Krsitoffer said:


> Four Casios
> 
> Casio Duro mdv106, Wanted a cheap quartz diver, figured this one fits the bill, planning on putting it on a army green nato.
> View attachment 13016255
> 
> G2310r-1, Being a 7 year old solar watch i sure hope the battery still works.
> View attachment 13016245
> 
> G shock Mudman G9000
> View attachment 13016261
> 
> DW5600E v1 I have never owned a square g before so figured i'd start by just dipping my toe in the water so to say.
> View attachment 13016259
> 
> 
> Have gone way overboard with aquiring watches this year, and i kind of regret why i couldnt have bought two proper ones instead of seven cheaper, but then again curiosity got the better of me.
> 
> All i know is that after spending 1 grand on 7 cheap watches my next purchases will be pre owned and in the Longines/Oris/Hamilton/Raymond Weil/Chris Ward etc range.


----------



## Krsitoffer

Rocat said:


> Good choices on all the Casio's.
> 
> The battery in the G2310R will be fine. Give it a full day or two (at least 8 hours each day in sunshine-preferably outside) and it'll be good for another 15 years at least. Seriously, the batteries in solar Casio's very rarely die. We have members that have solar Casio's for close to twenty years on the same battery. If it still looks dead or is not holding a charge, give it a few more days in the sunshine. Do not let the charge meter fool you into thinking it is at High after a few hours. It tends to give a quick High reading but it will need the time in the sun to top it off. After the day or two in the outside sunshine, that watch will most likely never drop below High unless you work nights only or are a Vampire and abhor the daylight.


Yeah i hope so even though i've read about rare cases of people having to replace the battery after 7 years of darkness.

I am thankful i came to my senses when it comes to these purchases, my next purchases would have been a GA-1100 gravitymaster, a GG-1000 mudmaster, a GD-350 for the vibrations, an eco-drive citizen diver, a solar seiko chronograph diver and an orient bambino, junkers bauhaus, citizen navihawk etc.

These watches aren't running away though and i figure it will be healthy to give it some months to gain perspective as well as resetting my palate.


----------



## Rabirnie

Krsitoffer said:


> Four Casios
> 
> Casio Duro mdv106, Wanted a cheap quartz diver, figured this one fits the bill, planning on putting it on a army green nato.
> View attachment 13016255
> 
> G2310r-1, Being a 7 year old solar watch i sure hope the battery still works.
> View attachment 13016245
> 
> G shock Mudman G9000
> View attachment 13016261
> 
> DW5600E v1 I have never owned a square g before so figured i'd start by just dipping my toe in the water so to say.
> View attachment 13016259
> 
> 
> Have gone way overboard with aquiring watches this year, and i kind of regret why i couldnt have bought two proper ones instead of seven cheaper, but then again curiosity got the better of me.
> 
> All i know is that after spending 1 grand on 7 cheap watches my next purchases will be pre owned and in the Longines/Oris/Hamilton/Raymond Weil/Chris Ward etc range.


You may already be aware but make sure you get 22mm NATO straps. Casio mistakenly labels the lug width at 20mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krsitoffer

Rabirnie said:


> You may already be aware but make sure you get 22mm NATO straps. Casio mistakenly labels the lug width at 20mm.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep i actually ordered a 20mm nato strap before reading somewhere that it was infact 22mm and quickly cancelled it, but i already have some 22mm nato's, bought for my Orient Mako 2 so it's all good.

Being a 44mm watch i am glad it's has 22mm lugs as i think 20mm might look a bit puny.


----------



## oldrock427

Just received a Gigandet Speed Timer. I am already thinking about going back for a Gigandet Panda Race Chrono. Love the look, and at these prices there is no reason not to have a couple.


----------



## thethomasboy

Just ordered this from fellow WUS'er David (Vioviv), and ANXIOUSLY awaiting it's arrival in the mail Thanks to Dan Henry and to David! Can't wait...

_edit: On a SIDE NOTE... If anyone has strap suggestions and/or pics of their multi-scale chronos to share, please feel free to PM me!_


----------



## MidKnight

Just purchased a watch off the Bay. I was looking for a watch for the summer. Wanted a Pepsi bezel and blue dial, but wanted it under 40mm.

I snagged this SKX033.

Pretty excited!









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005

My summer watch just landed.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

uvalaw2005 said:


> My summer watch just landed.


I had no interest in these reissues until that photo.

Does anyone make aftermarket bracelets for the samurai? I find Seiko bracelets are always too short for me (and they are poor quality IMO). If I get this, I'll need an alternate bracelet.


----------



## Wilson826

I'll have the Seiko SNK063 in a couple days!


----------



## Slant

ChiefWahoo said:


> I had no interest in these reissues until that photo.
> 
> Does anyone make aftermarket bracelets for the samurai? I find Seiko bracelets are always too short for me (and they are poor quality IMO). If I get this, I'll need an alternate bracelet.


Hey Chief, Strapcode makes one with 3 clasp options. They seem nice but too expensive for me. https://strapcode.wordpress.com/2018/01/08/give-a-new-look-to-your-seiko-samurai/


----------



## Ipse

Will take a while to get here:


----------



## gwbnyc

soon come-


----------



## duhok




----------



## cel4145

I just got this in the mail, a Movado Heritage Chronograph. Very good looking reverse panda dial:


----------



## Cvp33

Two Bulovas.


----------



## mannal

Samurai is on it's way back from Duarte at NEWW. I got the SRPB51 from Kohls for around $250. I spent $72.15 for a flat sapphire crystal and a chapter-ring alignment. This is my second time using NEWW.


----------



## BTerry2233

Got a Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 on the way


----------



## Patski

Well, I just won a Yema Chronograph! I'm not much into quartz watches, but this one I was interested in!


----------



## wickets

Tissot Visodate PR 516 GL


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

wayout said:


> Yesterday came the seiko sarb033. I was not attracted from this watch, but I buyed it for a good price.
> Now, having it in my hands I really appreciate this watch. Good quality, very good looking and understated.
> 
> View attachment 13014403


Congrats on getting a SARB033. They are great watches. I just purchased one myself.

Et tu, Brute?


----------



## skuzapo

I've been on the hunt for a funky retro styled diver with a little bit of color to add to my collection. I was exploring the options out there for the Zodiac Super Sea Wolf for a while but couldn't seem to find a reference that was still available that really popped in that unconventional way. I figured that I'd wait and find something in the future, and to get some color in my collection in the meanwhile, I ordered myself a Dan Henry 1970 (40mm in orange) which is supposed to arrive tomorrow.










But then yesterday when I was browsing Zodiacs, I saw a hit for Topper and recognized the name as a sponsor so I went over there, and wouldn't you know they had preorders on a limited edition (of 20) SSW 53 with a pretty wild gray/orange bezel. They also had a version with silver dial that sold out but I was able to lock in a black dial. As a limited edition model, it has a chronometer rated STP 3-13 movement. I'm loving the clean no-date look

So it looks like Halloween's going to come early this year lol


----------



## SteamJ

This came at a price that was hard to pass up. Really nice piece and they don't pop up all that often anymore.


----------



## BigBandito

Double post.


----------



## BigBandito

Got some cash from thinning the heard and decided to look at picking up a chronograph to scratch my never-to-be-satisfied (too expensive and too small) Speedy Moonwatch itch. Ordered the Gigandet Race Track and Citizen Brycen, but didn't bond with either. Got a Seiko SSC631 and Bulova Lunar Pilot coming tomorrow. Without holding either, I'm leaning toward the lunar pilot.


----------



## BigBandito

BigBandito said:


> Got some cash from thinning the heard and decided to look at picking up a chronograph to scratch my never-to-be-satisfied (too expensive and too small) Speedy Moonwatch itch. Ordered the Gigandet Race Track and Citizen Brycen, but didn't bond with either. Got a Seiko SSC631 and Bulova Lunar Pilot coming tomorrow. Without holding either, I'm leaning toward the lunar pilot.
> 
> View attachment 13024561
> 
> 
> View attachment 13024563
> 
> 
> View attachment 13024565
> 
> 
> View attachment 13024567


Lunar Pilot is the keeper. The rest are going back.










It'll be going on the incoming Di-Modell Chronissimo strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo

The Pony Express just dropped off this gem returned from the motherland after a nearly three-year loan to Kubby. I swear it is in better shape than when I sold it to him. He's a great man to deal with!


----------



## vzan

G-Shock MTG-M900BD-1JF. Confortable bracelet, it is big but does wears smaller than it looks.


----------



## ZM-73

Rado D-Star from Ashford's sale on Rado watches.


----------



## LabiVila

JR terrascope 44mm incoming


----------



## LabiVila

BigBandito said:


> Got some cash from thinning the heard and decided to look at picking up a chronograph to scratch my never-to-be-satisfied (too expensive and too small) Speedy Moonwatch itch. Ordered the Gigandet Race Track and Citizen Brycen, but didn't bond with either. Got a Seiko SSC631 and Bulova Lunar Pilot coming tomorrow. Without holding either, I'm leaning toward the lunar pilot.
> 
> View attachment 13024561
> 
> 
> View attachment 13024563
> 
> 
> View attachment 13024565
> 
> 
> View attachment 13024567


Have you looked at this tissot ? i think it resembles speedmaster more 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01IRYCVH0/?coliid=I15LGT0QCYG0W3&colid=1QLP38SLK0TG0&psc=0


----------



## aboutTIME1028

ZM-73 said:


> Rado D-Star from Ashford's sale on Rado watches.
> View attachment 13032189


Now that is different for a Rado

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## tripreed

I've got my first Tiger Concept on the way. I went with a black GMT in the old 16800 case with the cyclops. Supposed to be here this Friday...


----------



## ZM-73

Now that is different for a Rado
Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE said:


> That it is. It was a good price and will be my first Rado.


----------



## wtma

Arrived earlier today, Citizen Promaster BN0151


----------



## MissAD

Just received, First, GORGEOUS! Second, The lume is amazing . Could not be happier with the Marathon Navigator.
Its light weight, I do need to change the band to put my own spin on it.


----------



## wtma

MissAD said:


> View attachment 13035067
> Just received, First, GORGEOUS! Second, The lume is amazing . Could not be happier with the Marathon Navigator.
> Its light weight, I do need to change the band to put my own spin on it.


Congrats!
I have the Marathon GPM Steel, a really nice little watch with great build quality.
And yeah...the tritium tubes are outstanding.


----------



## Sam-C-NYC

aboutTIME1028 said:


> Now that is different for a Rado
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


Oh, but nobody does "different" better than Rado!


----------



## DMCBanshee

Received this Monster a hour ago, love the contrast of the red/black colors.








​


----------



## LabiVila

Got Vintage Bulova Super Seville that I won from an auction on the way!! I can't wait for it arrive! I have been looking for a good deal on this watch for a long time.


----------



## skuzapo

UPS man came a little while ago (working from home today so I could sign for it, haven't been very productive at all lol)
Loving my sea wolf


----------



## Ncchill

Love it, I have the green bezel 53 compression coming on Wednesday. First post so I can't put up a pic. May I ask where you found the limited edition this late in the game? This color combo has really grown on me.


----------



## LabiVila

Got the Charmex Men's monaco in the mail!


----------



## Ncchill

Here we go.


----------



## Chirv

Been keeping my eyes out for this for a while, even e-mailed Aevig as I only wanted the green bronze one (they still had one). Submitted a WTB post to r/watchexchange and found an eBay auction and won out of 16 bidders, at a price much better than Aevig's! First bronze, first green dial, first Aevig... Just gonna go for the blue Lorier after this and hopefully take a break for a while (so they all say...)

stock photo ripped from the interwebz









Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## skuzapo

Ncchill said:


> Love it, I have the green bezel 53 compression coming on Wednesday. First post so I can't put up a pic. May I ask where you found the limited edition this late in the game? This color combo has really grown on me.


Thank you! I got really lucky I guess (and was willing to take the black dialed variant, I think the silver sold out 1 or 2 days into the preorder). 
I found out about the reference last Saturday, tried to pre-order a silver one but they were sold out and saw that the black version still had the preorder button..
I honestly thought that the button was just accidentally left active (I'd never think I could get a piece from an edition of 20 especially if I didn't know about it in advance of the opening of orders) but when they confirmed they said there were still 1 or 2 pieces left I couldn't believe it.
That variant you're getting is also a great choice, I like the boat oar hands and black+green+gold is a very nice combo.


----------



## mannal

This guy will probably end-up in the car with my backup Timex.


----------



## diulastar

After wanting a Bauhaus style watch for the longest time, finally pulled the trigger on a Junghans Max Bill thanks to a mass drop. I had wanted a Stowa Antea for the longest time but I didn't like the new logo and didn't want to go through the trouble of hunting down an old logo one.










Will be coming in for time for my graduate school graduation ceremony!


----------



## mannal

Watch pouch from CheapNatoStraps. $18.91 shipped using "welcomeback".


----------



## frog1996

DMCBanshee said:


> Received this Monster a hour ago, love the contrast of the red/black colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


What model is this? Really dig it!

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

[What model is this? Really dig it!]

Seiko SRP313


----------



## wickets

Glycine Combat 7....the nice one without the 12


----------



## Cobber

skuzapo said:


> Ncchill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love it, I have the green bezel 53 compression coming on Wednesday. First post so I can't put up a pic. May I ask where you found the limited edition this late in the game? This color combo has really grown on me.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I got really lucky I guess (and was willing to take the black dialed variant, I think the silver sold out 1 or 2 days into the preorder).
> I found out about the reference last Saturday, tried to pre-order a silver one but they were sold out and saw that the black version still had the preorder button..
> I honestly thought that the button was just accidentally left active (I'd never think I could get a piece from an edition of 20 especially if I didn't know about it in advance of the opening of orders) but when they confirmed they said there were still 1 or 2 pieces left I couldn't believe it.
> That variant you're getting is also a great choice, I like the boat oar hands and black+green+gold is a very nice combo.
Click to expand...

Nice score, you must have checked in right after me. 
Been a vintage Zodiac "guy" for years. Didn't like their first serious attempt at the reissue due to the lack of the classy script and use of the actual name "Sea Wolf". Saw the date version of this watch for the first time and within minutes was trying to find one for sale only to discover they were completely sold out. That's when I stumbled on Topper's. I had never heard of them before but immediately put a deposit down. At the time they had three of the black ones unspoken for. Happened to be the color I wanted. Funny thing is, once I saw the silver/white ones were already taken I started thinking that maybe I wanted a silver one, lol. 
Supposedly these were going to ship with an extra strap. Did you receive yours? If so, what is it? I hadn't checked my personal email for a few days and didn't realize I had been invoiced. Paid the balance on Fri. Shipping out Mon., should have it Wed.


----------



## Tycho Brahe

SRP671 .... not that I need ANOTHER Seiko 5 in the rotation ....but the upgraded 4R36 movements, new larger case sizes and dial/hand designs are cool.


----------



## HenningKC

Won this Dreyfuss & Co 1953 in a FleaBay auction for next to nothing. Practically brand new, ETA 2824-2 (this was released before ETA stopped delivering to Dreyfuss, making them change over to Selitta), sapphire crystal (both front and back!) and 70m water resistance. I think it has the same winning look as the Seiko SARB033, with just a touch more sophistication - shame they discontinued this model. I can't wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## aboutTIME1028

ZM-73 said:


> [What model is this? Really dig it!]
> 
> Seiko SRP313


Dracula

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eaglebone

My Bulova has arrived. Apart from needing to replace the hilariously long strap I'm really pleased so far.


----------



## Eaglebone

Double post.


----------



## duhok

Ebel Classic Sport Diamond with Sapphire Crystal, (EBEL Quartz Caliber 954). It retails for $2600 (I know overpriced for quartz), but managed to get it for $200 new from Amazon directly. Will see if it fits, and looks well.









some eBay photos too:


----------



## skuzapo

Cobber said:


> Nice score, you must have checked in right after me.
> Been a vintage Zodiac "guy" for years. Didn't like their first serious attempt at the reissue due to the lack of the classy script and use of the actual name "Sea Wolf". Saw the date version of this watch for the first time and within minutes was trying to find one for sale only to discover they were completely sold out. That's when I stumbled on Topper's. I had never heard of them before but immediately put a deposit down. At the time they had three of the black ones unspoken for. Happened to be the color I wanted. Funny thing is, once I saw the silver/white ones were already taken I started thinking that maybe I wanted a silver one, lol.
> Supposedly these were going to ship with an extra strap. Did you receive yours? If so, what is it? I hadn't checked my personal email for a few days and didn't realize I had been invoiced. Paid the balance on Fri. Shipping out Mon., should have it Wed.


I just got into the brand (and watches a few months ago) personally but your thought process is exactly the same regarding these pieces
I'm glad I got the black honestly even if there wasn't an option. I liked the silver because I had happened to order an orange DH 1970 the day before [to fill the color gap I thought I was going to have until I discovered this] and thought the black/orange combo on two watches would be a bit much, but the mellow black sunburst on the SW really makes it dazzle.
And I agree regarding their earlier pieces, I really like their skin divers as well for the indices but can't get over the missing sea wolf script. Maybe I'll pick up a silver dialed one sometime in the future, they seem to be reasonably priced particularly used.
He mentioned a strap to me as well (and that he was waiting for those to come in but might just ship them out when they get in because he wanted to get the watches out last week) but mine didn't have one with it so I think that they will be coming later.


----------



## Cobber

Cool, thanks for the reply. I guess we'll have to wait and see. Really hoping it's a Velcro/nylon hook'n loop similiar to the LE Ti version. I liked their first attempt at the Sea Wolf as well and thought maybe I'd pick one up used (translate cheap)..., if I got motivated. Being a vintage Zodiac guy, above any other brand new or used, I really felt they missed the boat not including that beautiful script, even if most the other elements were there. Eventually they kind of fell off the radar until I literally stumbled on the newer versions with the added script and updated bracelet. Really didn't think twice about paying full retail on this LE. In fact, I felt like I just got dealt a straight flush discovering literally days before it sold out. 
I'm really hoping they're just getting started and there's going to be more like this coming down the line.


----------



## mannal

I grabbed one of these as soon as I saw it posted on the Heads Up! Thread.


----------



## Cobber

Cool, thanks for the reply. I guess we'll have to wait and see. Really hoping it's a Velcro/nylon hook'n loop similiar to the LE Ti version. I liked their first attempt at the Sea Wolf as well and thought maybe I'd pick one up used (translate cheap)..., if I got motivated. Being a vintage Zodiac guy, above any other brand new or used, I really felt they missed the boat not including that beautiful script, even if most the other elements were there. Eventually they kind of fell off the radar until I literally stumbled on the newer versions with the added script and updated bracelet. Really didn't think twice about paying full retail on this LE. In fact, I felt like I just got dealt a straight flush discovering literally days before it sold out. 
I'm really hoping they're just getting started and there's going to be more like this coming down the line.


----------



## HenningKC

I love the playful sunburst on it! And the Nato they've chosen is pitch perfect. Might have to get one myself, what's the model number?


----------



## AP81

Just landed (Glycine Incursore 44mm, ETA 6498-1). Was intended as a gift for someone else but decided to keep it for myself. Good no fuss mechanical beater.


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko Ignition SBHP027 arrived today. Titanium with sapphire crystal. Very happy with it.


----------



## AP81

ZM-73 said:


> Seiko Ignition SBHP027 arrived today. Titanium with sapphire crystal. Very happy with it.
> View attachment 13047751


Nice, never seen that model before. Titanium + sapphire = winning!


----------



## Patski

Like a famous blond used to say:. Oops! I did it again!

Regent Quartz Pocket watch with Seiko Movement...


----------



## ZM-73

[Nice, never seen that model before. Titanium + sapphire = winning!]
Thanks. I'm not sure, but I believe it is what is classed as a "Japan Domestic Market" model.


----------



## ZM-73

Sorry. Double post.


----------



## aboutTIME1028

Just won this on the bay.

Versace v-race diver. Don't ask.me why it's called that
 








Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> I'm trying out Martu Straps. I was going to sample a few different styles but once I saw the slim-style, I went for two of them. Dark brown and black.


Straps made it. I'll be posting more pics in the new shoes &/or WRUW threads.


----------



## no-fi

mannal said:


> Straps made it. I'll be posting more pics in the new shoes &/or WRUW threads.
> 
> View attachment 13048573


Nice! Love my Martu strap, I'm contemplating another.


----------



## ZM-73

Handmade watch strap in brown horween leather for my Seiko Prospex.


----------



## mannal

Thanks to BostonCharlie, I have this guy on the way. I was looking for this guy on rubber ever since I tried one on. I'm not sure if I will keep the head since I already have a blue one. Yes, I bought the watch for the strap.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Just received this OCEAN7 LM-7, love it!








​


----------



## mannal

Looks like a keeper. This was ordered on the 8th and was the result of too much time on the HeadsUp! thread.

http://seikousa.com/collections/recraft/SSC667


----------



## Patski

I juste got this in the mail. Luch with one hand!

In the description, it was written quartz movement, but it is actually a mechanical!









Envoyé de mon VTR-L09 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Sam-C-NYC

Just ordered! Manchester Watch Works Iconik 4 w/ blue dial, for delivery in July. Pic courtesy of WUS member Djk949. I actually like the look better than most AP Royal Oaks, and I can't imagine ever wanting to spend $20,000 on a watch. I'd rather donate $$ to house the homeless mentally ill in my big city. That's my plan. And I'll be doing it with a great looking MWW watch on my wrist. Pre-order is still open, FYI, but may close at any time!


----------



## AP81

Looks like a Meistersinger. Care to share where you got it from?



Patski said:


> I juste got this in the mail. Luch with one hand!
> 
> In the description, it was written quartz movement, but it is actually a mechanical!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon VTR-L09 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Karan Kohli

mannal said:


> Looks like a keeper. This was ordered on the 8th and was the result of too much time on the HeadsUp! thread.
> 
> http://seikousa.com/collections/recraft/SSC667


 any chance you could share lug to lug distance and case thickness please? 
Cheers

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

Karan Kohli said:


> any chance you could share lug to lug distance and case thickness please?
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


No calipers available.


----------



## LabiVila

I got Hamilton Jazzmaster day date with blue dial in the mail coming. Man you don't know how long I have been eyeing this watch! I got it for 475$


----------



## LabiVila

Sam-C-NYC said:


> Just ordered! Manchester Watch Works Iconik 4 w/ blue dial, for delivery in July. Pic courtesy of WUS member Djk949. I actually like the look better than most AP Royal Oaks, and I can't imagine ever wanting to spend $20,000 on a watch. I'd rather donate $$ to house the homeless mentally ill in my big city. That's my plan. And I'll be doing it with a great looking MWW watch on my wrist. Pre-order is still open, FYI, but may close at any time!
> 
> View attachment 13052605


Man these look awesome!! I was always searching for royal oak homages but couldn't find any that satisfied me but this one is looks really good and apparently good quality too! Congrats


----------



## Chirv

Speaking of Royal Oak/Nautilus style watches...

Caught and released this between yesterday and today









With this coming to take its place! First JR. Photocreds to the seller on f29. Those levitating indices!









Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Rado D-Star turned up yesterday. Very nice.


----------



## mr mash

New eBay oyster style bracelet for the skx 009. After trying loads of straps and NATOs think this is the one!! Just needs few links removed 









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Bought a cheap alternative to the Everest Rubber Straps:


----------



## mr mash

Just received my first ever citizen
Bracelets not too bad either









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Obsessive

Won the auction for this last Thursday.
34mm Tudor Oysterdate from the mid 90s.
Comes with box and papers, original Tudor bracelet and this Rolex Jubilee.

Can't wait for it to arrive.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AP81

Really nice watches though. Very tempted by the linen dial version.



Watch Obsessive said:


> Won the auction for this last Thursday.
> 34mm Tudor Oysterdate from the mid 90s.
> Comes with box and papers, original Tudor bracelet and this Rolex Jubilee.
> 
> Can't wait for it to arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Obsessive

AP81 said:


> Really nice watches though. Very tempted by the linen dial version.


I've seen a couple of the linen dial versions but they were priced too high for my wallet and I really wanted a classic silver dial in my small collection.

Can't wait till I receive it. Definitely my last purchase for a while (famous last words).

Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amac84

I've got these two Vostok SE pieces incoming from Meranom. I've never purchased an SE Vostok and am curious how they'll compare to my ultra cheap 420 Zissou.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Fortis F43 in today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## frog1996

amac84 said:


> I've got these two Vostok SE pieces incoming from Meranom. I've never purchased an SE Vostok and am curious how they'll compare to my ultra cheap 420 Zissou.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have been looking at these exact 2 same watches. Let us know what you think when they arrive.

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceCadet65

The humble but sexy Seiko 5 SNKE51 on its way from a vendor in Hong Kong!


----------



## tcl

Two Japanese market Seiko Spirits recently arrived. The second one has an atypical color scheme with an orange second hand on a dark brown sunray dial.


----------



## amac84

frog1996 said:


> I have been looking at these exact 2 same watches. Let us know what you think when they arrive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


Will do. Now it's just playing the 2-4 week delivery waiting game. Russian postal service ftw!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DilliTime

My BB and Sinn 104 are finally getting sold, and this baby is incoming. Part of a plan to consolidate and refine the collection.


----------



## AP81

DilliTime said:


> My BB and Sinn 104 are finally getting sold, and this baby is incoming. Part of a plan to consolidate and refine the collection.


Shame to get rid of two such great pieces...but that's a pretty good trade up.


----------



## DilliTime

AP81 said:


> Shame to get rid of two such great pieces...but that's a pretty good trade up.


I know they both have their fans but honestly I was pretty underwhelmed by both. The real killer for both of them however was my SM300, as they both found themselves competing with it for wrist time and would lose out every occasion.

I've done quite well out of this too - I've barely taken a hit at all on the Sinn whilst the BB is the desirable rose-logo ETA version but bought only last September so I'm getting a good price as its almost a NOS opportunity.


----------



## DilliTime

Hang on, why is this thread in affordables? Isn't it the general incoming thread?


----------



## Bradjhomes

DilliTime said:


> Hang on, why is this thread in affordables? Isn't it the general incoming thread?


It's in the Affordables forum because it's for Affordables.

Here's a similar thread in Public: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/incoming-what-have-you-got-mail-just-received-show-em-1179186.html


----------



## Davidson

I have a Pulsar G10 on the way along with a couple of NATO straps. After seeing so much about the Hamilton Khaki recently, I decided I wanted a field/military style watch for a casual everyday wear. I would have gone for that Hamilton or something similar but most are a bit too big for my taste - my options in the 36mm diameter x 40mm lug to lug + affordable range are somewhat limited. I've heard some horror stories about the G10 but I've also seen some good reviews from happy owners so I am hoping it'll work out! I love the design of this watch.








(not my photo)


----------



## PhantomLamb

Sea Gull M182SK in red, so psyched!


----------



## DilliTime

Forgive the Zenith before, not 'affordable' by any stretch though arguably very good value compared to offerings from others. Anyway, two genuine affordables that I just got my hands on today: a Tianjin 1963 and a lovely Citizen moonphase off of the 'bay. Some slight rubbing of the gold plate on the lugs but still the classiest thing for around GBP100 that I've yet come across.










Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Swayndo

Always fancied a Rangeman. Arrived this morning.









Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## Patski

I just couldn't resist...


----------



## todtracy

Patek from 1958. Hamilton, and Benrus. Should get the Patek and Benrus mon 3/23/18.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## todtracy

DilliTime said:


> View attachment 13071635
> 
> 
> My BB and Sinn 104 are finally getting sold, and this baby is incoming. Part of a plan to consolidate and refine the collection.


2 thumbs up looks like a Buran I have.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## trashpanda

Just bought this Citizen Independent 1481010 online. The seller said it's sized for a 5 1/2 in wrist and I have a 6 in wrist, so I'll probably have to take it off the bracelet.


----------



## DilliTime

todtracy said:


> 2 thumbs up looks like a Buran I have.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


pics please!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jo Hande

Those days my BARKA 1950's will arrive! Classic and small second ...







It is allmost 70 years old, very little used, should run perfectly, paid 47€, so this is affordable I think!


----------



## blowfish89

Oris Big Crown Propilot.
And a moondust gray RedRock canvas strap.


----------



## Gorem

just arrived ...


----------



## aboutTIME1028

This Seiko arrived this morning off the bay. Really comfy guess it will become a rare piece as Seiko no longer make ana-digis. Still need to set sync Time correctly.









Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceCadet65

Just arrived! Seiko 5 SNKE51. A lovely blue dial and a nice serviceable bracelet. Put it on a Hadley Roma blue alligator leather. Got it from a Hong Kong vendor. $72 delivered. Add the blue strap and it's still under $100 in hand. What a bargain!


----------



## DMCBanshee

3rd Monster incoming for me on the last month








​


----------



## tcl

A Pulsar Chrono that I got for a great price. Should be arriving soon.


----------



## tcl

I'm very fond of the font used on this Seiko. Bought it as a replacement for another watch with a similar font but a case diameter that was too large for my taste. Should be arriving by the end of the week.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

One of the first watches I drooled over when joining WUS was the Deep Blue Master Mag. Unfortunately, I couldn't afford it. A few years later, Deep Blue released many flavors of its Sea Ram line, including one that looked a lot like that Master Mag. I didn't grab it at the time and regretted it.
Last night I found one for sale and it is inbound.

Summer watch 2018 has arrived. Summer can begin now.


----------



## mannal

Not you typical "Incoming, what have you got in the mail" post. This clock belonged to my Sons Great, Great Grandfather. It was presented to him by his WWII Navy Flotilla on his 50th wedding anniversary (1968). My family has been selected to be the new home for this Herschede Whittier clock. The whole process of shipping and assembly will probably take more than a month.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

I recently ordered a Hamilton Khaki Field H70555533 from Jomashop and expect it shortly. It's the first automatic watch I've bought since I bought an Erroyl Royal 300 Limited Edition when I first started collecting watches.


----------



## jetcash

From a fellow member. Pic stolen.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Just got this SKX007 Arctic Camo Mod








​


----------



## ChronoTraveler

DMCBanshee said:


> Just got this SKX007 Arctic Camo Mod​


I don't see any watch, just the straps floating on your wrist - how did you do that?


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Crazy fast shipping. Love it. Have a Borealis orange iso on the way.


----------



## ZM-73

Roue SSD3 via Massdrop.


----------



## Jo Hande

My Barka has arrived! Lovely little vintage watch!


----------



## Chirv

Jo Hande said:


> My Barka has arrived! Lovely little vintage watch!


Haven't heard about that brand... But "barcă" means "boat" in Romanian haha. That huge back plate is pretty sexy, reminds me of some very nice pricey modern pieces.

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Jo Hande

Hey "Chirv"
Yes, a lovely piece, also the simple but nice calibre! Me too, I've never heard about Barka, even searching the web ... It's an old NOS, almost never worn. The second hand shop told me it is from ca. 1950. 31mm, and was almost 70 years in a drawer, and keeps nice the time! Just 47€. I'll keep it some years until it is time to sell and use the money for someting else.
Jo


----------



## Jo Hande

double posting,sorry


----------



## drwindsurf

My Tisell Vintage Sub just cleared customs. I have heard so much positive about this watch I hope it can live up to my expectations (which aren't super high for a $230 watch)









I will hopefully have a picture of it on my wrist this week


----------



## glasgo

Incoming! I am stoked. Wonder how long it will take from Hong Kong to New York


----------



## BTREID

Steinhart Ocean 1 39 Black 2 Vostok watches and a gold Seiko Solar all coming tomorrow!


----------



## SpaceCadet65

mannal said:


> Not you typical "Incoming, what have you got in the mail" post. This clock belonged to my Sons Great, Great Grandfather. It was presented to him by his WWII Navy Flotilla on his 50th wedding anniversary (1968). My family has been selected to be the new home for this Herschede Whittier clock. The whole process of shipping and assembly will probably take more than a month.


I love the rotating inset with the moon and the ship. Very romantic stuff!


----------



## SpaceCadet65

Another impulse purchase. I'm not a bling bling type usually, but I saw this Rado at a shocking price on Ashford and thought I'd see how it looked on my wrist. I love the amazing finish, bevels on the case and am looking forward to seeing and feeling the Ceramos and titanium materials in person. These watches are a bit polarizing. What say you?


----------



## Eaglebone

I won't be the only one with one of these incoming. Fantastic massdrop deal :-!


----------



## Swayndo

glasgo said:


> Incoming! I am stoked. Wonder how long it will take from Hong Kong to New York
> View attachment 13100169


I've been really tempted to get one of these. What puts me off is I believe it has a screw down crown, but is a wound movement. Is that correct?

Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33

Found this Kelton on eBay. Likeness to the Timex Marlin caught my eye. I've not seen this style come up often so I jumped on it. Some plate loss, but overall looks pretty sharp.


----------



## ZM-73

SpaceCadet65 said:


> Another impulse purchase. I'm not a bling bling type usually, but I saw this Rado at a shocking price on Ashford and thought I'd see how it looked on my wrist. I love the amazing finish, bevels on the case and am looking forward to seeing and feeling the Ceramos and titanium materials in person. These watches are a bit polarizing. What say you?


They do seem to be "a bit polarizing". Just bought my first Rado (https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/inco...t-mail-part-5-a-1246922-973.html#post45785847), a D-Star (quartz) from Ashford and I'm liking it a lot. Can definitely see myself getting another one.


----------



## BTREID

Here they are! Very happy with these! Ordering a new watch strap for the Vostok in the last picture.


----------



## hewesyourdaddy

ChiefWahoo said:


> Crazy fast shipping. Love it. Have a Borealis orange iso on the way.
> View attachment 13097039


Did you get that on the Deep Blue website?


----------



## hewesyourdaddy

Swayndo said:


> Always fancied a Rangeman. Arrived this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


I picked up one of these last week, from a member here, for a coworker of mine. I was pretty impressed with it.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

hewesyourdaddy said:


> Did you get that on the Deep Blue website?


Negative. Purchased from a fellow member who listed it on f29.


----------



## InDNavVet

Hello, everyone! First post, so forgive me. Not sure if my 'watch collection' that I filled out in my profile shows up or not, but suffice it to say, I own ONE watch that I actually paid over $200 for...my Xezo AIR COMMANDO D45-SL, which is a beautiful Swiss quartz. I got it on Overstock for just over $250 delivered, and until you see this thing in the Sun, and how it plays off the blue around the hnads and Roman numeral indices, you just can't truly appreciate it...not sure if we are allowed to post links, but google it, and go to their site to look at it...they have some awesome Automatics as well, but I digress...my point is, I look for VALUE, which is why I own so many Wengers. Swiss made, Sapphire or Sapphire-coated Crystals, and some neat designs for, in some cases, as low as $30; the most I spent was $73 on one. 

But this thread is about what's coming in the mail, and I've been naughty. This needs to stop after these get here, but I had ZERO 'iconic' pieces in my collection; meaning, none that anyone true watch enthusiast would get excited about (or recognize...c'mon, how many here have even heard of Xezo??)

So, I found another great deal on a Wenger for $48. Yay! But, the two I'm most excited about are my Orient Mako XL, and my Sistem 51 Corrida, and a watch purchased from a Private party. I'm not allowed to post pictures yet, but I took a chance on from an 'ebay-like' site. I saw a used version of the watch on ebay, all beat-up, offered for $36, so I figured $50 was a good deal for one that is supposedly in new condition. Live and learn, right? It's supposed to have a back-light function, activated by a button at the 8 O'clock area on the Bezel. Doubt I'll ever wear it...IDK, but it looked unique. Might even be a female watch, with how small the dial is; the watch is almost all bezel, LOL. Looks almost like a silver innertube. Anyway, can't wait to see it in person. It's a vintage Swiss Army (Victorinox logo, but says 'Swiss Army' on the dial). Brown Leather band, Date box at 3 O'clock, 'cream' colored face, and like I said a 'brushed nickel' looking bulbous graduated bezel for the first 15 minutes, but has inlaid, black numerals, as normal, every 10 minutes. If you all know the watch I'm talking about...let me know!

So, there you have it. If my collection does not 'show', I'll find a way to place it in my sig line, or the area where the Avatar is supposed to be; I'll work on that, too. 

Anyway, happy to be here, and hope to learn a lot now that I've finally joined, and hope to engage with you here in the affordable watch section; I can't EVER see myself paying more than $500 for a watch, so I'll spend the preponderance of time here, I'm sure. Thanks, all!


----------



## InDNavVet

So, I don't know how to edit, but I just realized the weirdest thing! going on to the Xezo website, I decided, since they likely won't be there forever, to download all the pictures of MY watch; Yep, that's right, the serial number on the back, "No. 121/500" is MY watch. Unless I am mistaking the meaning of what that number means, but doesn't it mean that it is number 121 of 500 made?

When I look at the Bracelet Version on Overstock, their version shows "No 1/500", and when I look on Xezo's site, but a different model , the AIR COMMANDO D45-BUL, (going for $550), it shows "No. 310/500."

Anyway, I thought that was pretty cool. The other version has gold-plated accents, which likely accounts for the higher price, and if money was no option, that Dark Blue variant is gorgeous...well, I might even pick that over the one I have, but it's tough. And like I mentioned, if ONLY automatics will do, they have more of those than Quartz models. Everyone has their own tastes, of course, but these are some of the most beautiful watches I've ever seen, and yes, even going up against the 'big boys'...and NO, I do not work for them. I'm just super jazzed I found out about them and found one one deep discount for just a smidgen above $250.


----------



## glasgo

Swayndo said:


> I've been really tempted to get one of these. What puts me off is I believe it has a screw down crown, but is a wound movement. Is that correct?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


I believe you are correct


----------



## InDNavVet

I forgot to add that to my list of watches in my collect...duh...it's ONLY the watch I wore for the last 8 years, until I started 'playing watches', as my Mother-in-Law put it (She said that my Father-in-Law would have to come over some time to 'play watches', LOL). Anyway, I don't own this variant; I have the G7700-1, which is a smaller-sized G-Shock, but love it, since it, like so many G-Shocks, have so many functions to it.

This one, however, has thrice the functions as the 7700, with the thermometer being the most everyday/practical; I wish more timepieces had this. But Compass, Barometer, Altitude, Solar, Sunrise/Sunset, etc...there's not much this thing doesn't do. Nice find. Maybe when my 7700 finally dies (in what, 20 years, LOL) I can justify the upgrade!


----------



## InDNavVet

I know...I'm struggling with whether to pick up the 'Swiss Made' variant of the Rotary Aquaspeed for $125...ugh...I'd never spend that on the Chinese stuff they produce, but the Swiss made variant? Sapphire, etc? Seems like a great deal, but alas, I've spent too much already...

Did you see the Rado Florence with the greyish dial, they had, which after the additional $99 off, would only be $262? To me though, being only 35mm, it borders on being a woman's watch, along with, and excuse my ignorance for not knowing the proper terminology, how the band connects to the case--that's usually reserved for female watches, even though I kind of like the look (does that make me a 'sally'). 

They also have the Rado Men's Original, after discount, would be $535. That's a great deal for anyone willing to spend over $500.

But this one you selected is a much 'cleaner', 'classic' model, which I like very much. It's official; I'm jealous!


----------



## drwindsurf

Tisell Vintage Sub arrived today 

View attachment 13105013


----------



## cel4145

drwindsurf said:


> Tisell Vintage Sub arrived today
> 
> View attachment 13105013


You went for the no-date. Nice!!!!


----------



## Peace N Time

Tisell Flieger Type A arrival.


----------



## drwindsurf

cel4145 said:


> You went for the no-date. Nice!!!!


Thank you...I like the symmetry


----------



## InDNavVet

Love the Blue 'outlining' on the hands, Peace N Time. I'll be honest; I've never heard of this brand. I need to do some research! Two Tissell's on the same pg...they must be doing something right!


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

Stowa Ikarus Klassik (hopefully in 2 - 3 weeks time)









(pic borrowed from stowa site)


----------



## Ipse

Hopefully this will arrive sooner than later...nice summer watch (courtesy of the "I saw a bargain" thread...):


----------



## franco60

This one.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

New strap arrived safely. Looks good on the Prospex.


----------



## InDNavVet

Bruno Stroszek said:


> Stowa Ikarus Klassik (hopefully in 2 - 3 weeks time)
> 
> View attachment 13106199
> 
> 
> (pic borrowed from stowa site)


Again...I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the look of the blue outlined hands...it's what suckered me into buying my Xezo in my Avatar...and as pictured below...(also borrowed from the manufacturer site...I'm sure they don't mind. May I ask the price range for that beauty. I'm a big fan of Date windows at the 6 o'clock location....actually, I like most any 'complication' at the 6 o'clock position, like 60-second sub-dials, etc. but I digress...that might be the best looking Stowa I've seen. I don't have the funds to be a copycat quite yet, but when I do get a Stowa, that will be a serious contender!


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

InDNavVet said:


> Again...I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the look of the blue outlined hands...it's what suckered me into buying my Xezo in my Avatar...and as pictured below...(also borrowed from the manufacturer site...I'm sure they don't mind. May I ask the price range for that beauty. I'm a big fan of Date windows at the 6 o'clock location....actually, I like most any 'complication' at the 6 o'clock position, like 60-second sub-dials, etc. but I digress...that might be the best looking Stowa I've seen. I don't have the funds to be a copycat quite yet, but when I do get a Stowa, that will be a serious contender!


Hi. Yes, I decided to pay the extra 42 Euro for the blued steel hands. It was 613 Euro plus 59 Euros for shipping. ( I will also have to pay about 20 % customs duties & VAT). It's basically the cheapest Stowa Flieger they have (571 Euro without the blued hands). In June they are releasing a Flieger, the Versus 40, that will be the entry level Flieger @ 554 Euro. I've heard just good things about Stowa, so I'm really looking forward to its arrival.


----------



## Peace N Time

InDNavVet said:


> Love the Blue 'outlining' on the hands, Peace N Time. I'll be honest; I've never heard of this brand. I need to do some research! Two Tissell's on the same pg...they must be doing something right!


Yeah, blue heat treated hands. Seem almost black when looking at it directly but at certain angles with some light. That is where it starts to shine with the vibrant blue color.

Love mine been wearing it since I got it. My PADI turtle is holding a grudge after I abducted this flieger.


----------



## InDNavVet

Bruno Stroszek said:


> Hi. Yes, I decided to pay the extra 42 Euro for the blued steel hands. It was 613 Euro plus 59 Euros for shipping. ( I will also have to pay about 20 % customs duties & VAT). It's basically the cheapest Stowa Flieger they have (571 Euro without the blued hands). In June they are releasing a Flieger, the Versus 40, that will be the entry level Flieger @ 554 Euro. I've heard just good things about Stowa, so I'm really looking forward to its arrival.


Good call! And yes, I've heard great things, too. I just went to their site, and while they have some nice looking watches, I'm rather taken aback by the fact that the Flieger Klassik 40 Ikarus is one of the least expensive, yet best looking of the bunch. then they want to charge an extra 400 Euros for 3mm and some mainly cosmetic changes to the back? Naw...I take the 40mm all day (if I had that kind of money, that is! 

You're going to love the blue hands; you won't really notice it until you get into some natural light, or a really brightly lit room, but it's amazingly noticeable and adds a 'pop' of color...(oh, gawd...I'm starting to sound like those overly-flamboyant-TV-personality-interior-designers...shoot me now!)


----------



## Chriss54

Have the same watch and really enjoy it. Love that band, where did you get it?

View attachment 13105107


----------



## Peace N Time

Chriss54 said:


> Have the same watch and really enjoy it. Love that band, where did you get it?
> 
> View attachment 13105107


Thanks! Got it from Stowa. They come in short and normal length.

short (S) = 125/70 mm
normal (N) = 135/80 mm

Stowa Leatherstrap


----------



## Spartan247

Stowa Marine inbound


----------



## Jo Hande

I'm waiting for my BMC Courage, vintage, probably with Unitas 6376 movement, seller doesn't know! 50 €!


----------



## MaxIcon

Nice! This Glycine Incursore with a Unitas 6497 hand cranker just arrived yesterday! It's been a 3 watch week so far. I told myself I wouldn't do this any more...








This one arrived the day before yesterday - two California dials with cathedral hands in one week.








And this one arrived the day before that.


----------



## AP81

MaxIcon said:


> Nice! This Glycine Incursore with a Unitas 6497 hand cranker just arrived yesterday! It's been a 3 watch week so far. I told myself I wouldn't do this any more...


Ooh, that Glycine is nice. I recently picked up this










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## svogt91

After discovering this beaut, couldn't beat it for the price. Now it's on it's way to my door!


----------



## AP81

Got one of these coming (Citizen NY0040-17L) in the next couple of days.

I wanted to a small diver as all of mine are chunky, and like watches with history. These were used by the Marina Militare (with the only differences being a different dial and caseback). Oh, and who doesn't love a blue sunburst dial?


----------



## MaxIcon

AP81 said:


> Ooh, that Glycine is nice. I recently picked up this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Great bracelet on that one! Gotta love Glycine for doing their own thing.


----------



## Goodfellas

Looking forward to this arrival today









Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse

Those damn eBay coupons...got this one yesterday :


----------



## tcl

Impulse buy - sea foam green Elgin chrono


----------



## brandon\

Total impulse buy. But faceted sapphire and Miyota automatic for $100 isn't bad. I think it's pretty damned sharp.


----------



## mannal

I have three incoming. VSA is on rubber.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

It's not a watch, but it's relevant because I'm going to have to sell some to pay for it. 🤣


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> I have three incoming. VSA is on rubber.


Wow! That was Jimmy Johns fast. Watch looks perfect. This purchase was motivated by the Heads Up! thread and the eBay 15% code.


----------



## sticky

It's not in the mail yet but I had to crow somewhere that I'd got one of these chaps one pre-order.


----------



## brandon\

^ Nice! That’s the first C Ward that has caught my attention.


----------



## brandon\

mannal said:


> Wow! That was Jimmy Johns fast. Watch looks perfect. This purchase was motivated by the Heads Up! thread and the eBay 15% code.


I believe you're looking for 'Freaky Fast'! Throw some sapphire and ceramic at it and you'll be all set.


----------



## mannal

brandon\ said:


> I believe you're looking for 'Freaky Fast'! Throw some sapphire and ceramic at it and you'll be all set.


Mod planning in progress. I'm thinking flat-sapphire this time. I added a domed sapphire crystal to this guy:


----------



## Sam-C-NYC

Oh my GOODNESS you guys! Look what I found on Ebay: A Swiss automatic chronograph (my first), with a Swiss movement, like new, for well under $300. Really? YES.

The seller, WatchesHalfPrice, has been great to deal with. There are only a few of these still available online in like-new condition, and this is the only place I found this particular model.

This is a reissue, or re-imagining, of the little-known U.S. Military A-15 watch, WWII era, which was field-tested in all three theaters of war but was never brought into standard issue. It IS a chronograph, with concentric dials instead of sub-dials. Someday I hope to find an original and make it mine too...


----------



## AP81

sticky said:


> It's not in the mail yet but I had to crow somewhere that I'd got one of these chaps one pre-order.


Impressive watch, made more impressive by the fact they kept the vintage vibe with a manual wind. I just wish they'd make the "Christopher Ward" writing a little less obvious.

Now I have yet another to add to my list!


----------



## Chirv

Sam-C-NYC said:


> Oh my GOODNESS you guys! Look what I found on Ebay: A Swiss automatic chronograph (my first), with a Swiss movement, like new, for well under $300. Really? YES.
> 
> The seller, WatchesHalfPrice, has been great to deal with. There are only a few of these still available online in like-new condition, and this is the only place I found this particular model.
> 
> This is a reissue, or re-imagining, of the little-known U.S. Military A-15 watch, WWII era, which was field-tested in all three theaters of war but was never brought into standard issue. It IS a chronograph, with concentric dials instead of sub-dials. Someday I hope to find an original and make it mine too...
> 
> View attachment 13122579


Hahaha found my rave for these on the "best sub-$300 watch still in production" thread? Absolute steal of a watch, love mine. Still wouldn't call it a true chronograph but sure could take the place of one. Timing accuracy much better than to-the-minute for sure. Hope you were able to use one of ebay's recent codes with it!









Sent from a broken screen


----------



## Kalles

Such a clean, beautiful design, I'm diggin' this Christopher Ward!


----------



## TacticalTimbo

Just received this beaut, Casio AE-1400WHD-1AVEF, new for 2018 and looks better than half my G-Shocks imo! I think it's the same module as found in the 'Casio Royale'. Looks. To be 20mm lugs, so some good strap options.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe

White sea urchin! Wanted one for years and managed to find an unworn one.


----------



## tcl

Was looking for a prominent yellow second against an uncluttered black dial at a low price. Found this model that was produced quite a few years ago still in stock at one retailer for just a bit over $100 US. It seemed to be one of the last few still available so I went for it.


----------



## wtma

A couple of custom straps from Mr. Hanz


----------



## ChronoTraveler

sticky said:


> It's not in the mail yet but I had to crow somewhere that I'd got one of these chaps one pre-order.


Great choice, sticky! Be sure to share many pictures and your thoughts with us once you receive it.


----------



## TacticalTimbo

Such a lovely Lorus I just picked up from Argos! Looks like a Hamilton Khaki, but a £24.99 on offer, it's a steal! The photos don't do the sunburst blue dial justice. Case, dial and hands are very well finished for the price. Real leather strap is a good length, and reasonably flexible.
There is some bouncing/backlash in the second hand, but both I looked at did this, perhaps indicative of the low price?

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

Casio Edifice EFD1000, one of just a few Casio's with stainless steel case.


----------



## jack3174

Just had this Detomaso Firenze delivered yesterday. Threw it on an old nato, and I have to say I'm pretty satisfied with it. Not bad at all for $100 on Amazon.


----------



## Rhorya

Just bought this now the waiting starts for the Royal Mail to do their job










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gsmayes

I picked up this Soyuz Regulator II on ebay for about $100. The black leather and signed deployment clasp are okay but nothing great. I really like the look and it's running reasonable well at +18 spd. I have a strapecode super oyster on the way and I'm hoping it will fit under the lugs. The seller has a bunch of other Soyuz watches for the same price.


----------



## wtma

I've always knew that eventually I will get a Mido, and the Commander model is special to me as this is the only watch my late dad ever owned and wore in his life. It got stolen when some bastards broke into our house, and I've always wanted to replace it. Couldn't hold it any longer when I saw this Basel 2018 release from Mido, a special edition Commander Shade.

(Not my pic)


----------



## Tom Schneider

svogt91 said:


> After discovering this beaut, couldn't beat it for the price. Now it's on it's way to my door!


Nice! I also have one on the way.


----------



## svogt91

Tom Schneider said:


> Nice! I also have one on the way.


You will not be disappointed. I got mine a couple of days ago and love it.

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo

ChiefWahoo said:


> Crazy fast shipping. Love it. Have a Borealis orange iso on the way.
> View attachment 13097039


Does anyone know how long a package from Borealis usually takes to get to the US? Tracking went dark on the Portugeuse mail site May 3. :-\


----------



## fastfras

ChiefWahoo said:


> Does anyone know how long a package from Borealis usually takes to get to the US? Tracking went dark on the Portugeuse mail site May 3. :-\


You're likely waiting for US Customs clearance. Once it passes that hurdle USPS will take over the tracking process.


----------



## fastfras

Waiting on a couple of watches... Otologi Calamai Solotempo 38mm 3hander in blue dial and a Zeno explorer Swiss - super precision.

Excuse the poor pics, ripped from the I net.


----------



## SteamJ

I just traded for this one. Should arrive at the end of the week.


----------



## bikehomero

Just bought a QMEGA Seamaster 300. It's a Watchco, but to me a very nice alternative to the current models like the PO. Maybe PO will follow...Need to wait for delivery know, it comes from swiss.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

fastfras said:


> You're likely waiting for US Customs clearance. Once it passes that hurdle USPS will take over the tracking process.


Thanks. Usually the US postal site still shows the foreign service status and both usually show that it's left the country, arrived in Jamaica, Queens, is sitting in customs, etc. This just dies in Lisbon. I think they used extra cheap shipping. LOL


----------



## Spartan247

ChiefWahoo said:


> Thanks. Usually the US postal site still shows the foreign service status and both usually show that it's left the country, arrived in Jamaica, Queens, is sitting in customs, etc. This just dies in Lisbon. I think they used extra cheap shipping. LOL


Same thing happened to me when I ordered a bracelet for my Estoril. Tracking went dark in Queens and then just arrived out of nowhere.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Not a watch per se, but watch related:
I bought a cheap and small set of leather craft tools in order to make some customs straps for myself.

Lately all the straps that I wanted to buy (Wotancraft, Veblenist, W2W) were too expensive: I could buy a fine watch from a respectable brand with the amount I'd spend in three of these.

So I thought: if I like watches and straps, why not have fun with this too? I watched a couple videos and read some tutorials, doesn't look _that_ hard - although nothing looks really complicated when you're watching a skilled person doing it.

Now off to find some cool leather.


----------



## SpaceCadet65

Just came in directly from Japan. The JDM SARY057!


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

ChiefWahoo said:


> Thanks. Usually the US postal site still shows the foreign service status and both usually show that it's left the country, arrived in Jamaica, Queens, is sitting in customs, etc. This just dies in Lisbon. I think they used extra cheap shipping. LOL


I had this happen a few months ago on a shipment from Thailand. Tracking showed it accepted by Thai Post, then arrive at Thai customs, then nothing. I still have no idea where it is, but the seller made it right.


----------



## Sir Thomas

Arriving today. First G shock for me, I'm pretty excited. b-)


----------



## hewesyourdaddy

ChronoTraveler said:


> Not a watch per se, but watch related:
> I bought a cheap and small set of leather craft tools in order to make some customs straps for myself.
> 
> Lately all the straps that I wanted to buy (Wotancraft, Veblenist, W2W) were too expensive: I could buy a fine watch from a respectable brand with the amount I'd spend in three of these.
> 
> So I thought: if I like watches and straps, why not have fun with this too? I watched a couple videos and read some tutorials, doesn't look _that_ hard - although nothing looks really complicated when you're watching a skilled person doing it.
> 
> Now off to find some cool leather.


It will be interesting to follow you on this if you decide to post some pictures of your progress.


----------



## hewesyourdaddy

ChronoTraveler said:


> Not a watch per se, but watch related:
> I bought a cheap and small set of leather craft tools in order to make some customs straps for myself.
> 
> Lately all the straps that I wanted to buy (Wotancraft, Veblenist, W2W) were too expensive: I could buy a fine watch from a respectable brand with the amount I'd spend in three of these.
> 
> So I thought: if I like watches and straps, why not have fun with this too? I watched a couple videos and read some tutorials, doesn't look _that_ hard - although nothing looks really complicated when you're watching a skilled person doing it.
> 
> Now off to find some cool leather.


It will be interesting to follow you on this if you decide to post some pictures of your progress. Double post...... sorry....


----------



## BlakeA

Should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## BlakeA

View attachment 13140361


Should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## BlakeA

If someone can tell me how to delete a duplicate post, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## ZM-73

My Roue SSD3 has arrived via Massdrop. Very nice watch.


----------



## AP81

Don't know why I waited so long to get a turtle. Misalignment of chapter ring of course, but I'll fix it when I replace the hardlex.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mr mash

Has anyone received the victorinox officers watch yet from massdrop? 
I had a mail to say mine had been dispatched. 
Looks like they will be fulfilling that huge order that everyone jumped on 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mr mash

New black leather strap for my citizen









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth

ChronoTraveler said:


> Not a watch per se, but watch related:
> I bought a cheap and small set of leather craft tools in order to make some customs straps for myself.
> 
> Lately all the straps that I wanted to buy (Wotancraft, Veblenist, W2W) were too expensive: I could buy a fine watch from a respectable brand with the amount I'd spend in three of these.
> 
> So I thought: if I like watches and straps, why not have fun with this too? I watched a couple videos and read some tutorials, doesn't look _that_ hard - although nothing looks really complicated when you're watching a skilled person doing it.
> 
> Now off to find some cool leather.


Utterly mega-kewl

Although "doesn't look that hard". I think if you put these three words in a sentence:- words, last, and famous; springs to mind 

Pictures a must, be great to see them


----------



## ChiefWahoo

You guys were right. The strap just showed up! It's awesome!


----------



## Tonystix

Bulova Accutron II Surveyor is on it's way in!


----------



## Gonkl

What was the price of the Roue ssd, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Tonystix

.


----------



## ZM-73

Gonkl said:


> What was the price of the Roue ssd, if you don't mind me asking?


I paid US $138.24 (including $8.25 postage) at Massdrop. The drop has ended, but sometimes they bring drops back. Roue are selling them for $195.00 at there site.


----------



## ZM-73

Double post!


----------



## Gonkl

ZM-73 said:


> I paid US $138.24 (including $8.25 postage) at Massdrop. The drop has ended, but sometimes they bring drops back. Roue are selling them for $195.00 at there site.


Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Drewdoog

Should be arriving 5-23
I couldn't stop myself from ordering. Titanium, bead blasted, sapphire, solid end links, forged clasp: $103 shipped Helgray TCD-01








My second watch, arriving today is either going to satisfy my entire desire for any new watches, or is going to hurt. I found a watch that I have been looking for for years on ebay. I placed a bid that would blow the other bidders away, but I was denied a bid because paypal wasn't linked (All I had to do was log in and I would have been fine). The bid ended..I cried. I talked to the guy and told him what I was willing to pay. He accepted. He told me he will cancel the other order and set up a new Buy It Now price but I have to pay immediately. I did, he said that he cancelled the other auction, and he would ship the next day.

Something is coming from his city to my house today. I hope I didn't get ripped off.

Alba Manta Ray Blue AL4005x:


----------



## JohnM67

Precista PRS-82 (pic from the TF website):


----------



## JohnM67

Duplicate post.


----------



## mannal

This guy made it from Singapore. It's in excellent shape and running around +7


----------



## SteamJ

OK, I need advice here. First of all I do really like the Bell & Ross. It's a great looking piece and it's definitely running well and keeping accurate time. The problem is the minutes subdial is resetting 1 minute off. The person I traded with checked with his watchmaker (it was serviced 3 weeks ago) and here's what he came back with:

_I had a talk with my watchmaker. He told me the watch still had a warranty for the service and also told him of your concerns. He admitted to me about not mentioning that he wasn't able to adjust the subminutes to 30. According to him, the watch movement itself is still fine, but he had trouble adjusting the chrono module. He told me he serviced the main movement and serviced the chrono module and adjusted it the best he could. The watch movement and chrono work fine, but I think adjusting the chrono may be beyond his capabilities. I consulted another watchmaker who specializes in high end Swiss watches. He told me that the chrono probably needs a fine adjustment for the return to zero for the sub minutes. He also said that the watch should work fine vice the sub minutes being off by 1 minute and the issue can be corrected during the next service by a watchmaker more experienced working with chronographs. Let me know how you feel about this. I don't think my watchmaker will be able to correct the issue, which may be beyond his abilities. Jason, if you think you can't live with the chrono sub minutes being off, we can always nix the trade. Let me know ASAP._

I do believe him. He's been very responsive and communicative and I believe he's telling me the truth. I'm upset that his watchmaker didn't tell him this after doing the work but that's not on him. It's off by exactly 1 minute. The big chrono hand is also about 1/4 second behind the 12 when it resets. Can I live with it? Probably but I need thoughts.

Here's the watch in question. What would you do?


----------



## SteamJ

Oops. Double post.


----------



## Ottski44

SteamJ said:


> OK, I need advice here.........Can I live with it? Probably but I need thoughts.
> 
> Here's the watch in question. What would you do?
> 
> View attachment 13147703


Would you comfortable taking it to a watchmaker near you for an estimate/second opinion and asking the other party to split the repair costs with you if it can be fixed? I think you might tell yourself you're ok with it, because t it would wear on you over time and that would result in you not binding with the piece.


----------



## SteamJ

Ottski44 said:


> Would you comfortable taking it to a watchmaker near you for an estimate/second opinion and asking the other party to split the repair costs with you if it can be fixed? I think you might tell yourself you're ok with it, because t it would wear on you over time and that would result in you not binding with the piece.


I think it's a matter of trade it back if I'm not OK with it. The more I think about it the more I believe that may be the best course of action. If his watchmaker wasn't good enough to align the hands then did he do a proper service at all?


----------



## Tonystix

Just received a Bulova Accutron II Surveyor. Good grief! Took a look at it for a minute or so, then right back in the box it went. Cost $189.00 and man o man did it look it. Cheap chrome plated looking indices, flat dial with an odd color and zero depth, horrible band, etc. What do I expect for $189.00 right? Man it's so true, "you get what you pay for".


----------



## Ottski44

SteamJ said:


> I think it's a matter of trade it back....If his watchmaker wasn't good enough to align the hands then did he do a proper service at all?


Excellent point. It's a beautiful, and expensive, piece. The inability to reset would drive me crazy. I might could live with it in an affordable, but not in this range. IMPO of course. I understand that 'affordable' is relative.

Didn't look like the right strap either, there is at least a 2mm gap on the right side. But maybe that was disclosed previously.


----------



## SteamJ

Ottski44 said:


> Excellent point. It's a beautiful, and expensive, piece. The inability to reset would drive me crazy. I might could live with it in an affordable, but not in this range. IMPO of course. I understand that 'affordable' is relative.
> 
> Didn't look like the right strap either, there is at least a 2mm gap on the right side. But maybe that was disclosed previously.


It's actually a legit strap. It came with 2 and this one does have a slight gap but the other is perfect.


----------



## Gazza74

SteamJ said:


> OK, I need advice here. First of all I do really like the Bell & Ross. It's a great looking piece and it's definitely running well and keeping accurate time. The problem is the minutes subdial is resetting 1 minute off. The person I traded with checked with his watchmaker (it was serviced 3 weeks ago) and here's what he came back with:
> 
> _I had a talk with my watchmaker. He told me the watch still had a warranty for the service and also told him of your concerns. He admitted to me about not mentioning that he wasn't able to adjust the subminutes to 30. According to him, the watch movement itself is still fine, but he had trouble adjusting the chrono module. He told me he serviced the main movement and serviced the chrono module and adjusted it the best he could. The watch movement and chrono work fine, but I think adjusting the chrono may be beyond his capabilities. I consulted another watchmaker who specializes in high end Swiss watches. He told me that the chrono probably needs a fine adjustment for the return to zero for the sub minutes. He also said that the watch should work fine vice the sub minutes being off by 1 minute and the issue can be corrected during the next service by a watchmaker more experienced working with chronographs. Let me know how you feel about this. I don't think my watchmaker will be able to correct the issue, which may be beyond his abilities. Jason, if you think you can't live with the chrono sub minutes being off, we can always nix the trade. Let me know ASAP._
> 
> I do believe him. He's been very responsive and communicative and I believe he's telling me the truth. I'm upset that his watchmaker didn't tell him this after doing the work but that's not on him. It's off by exactly 1 minute. The big chrono hand is also about 1/4 second behind the 12 when it resets. Can I live with it? Probably but I need thoughts.
> 
> Here's the watch in question. What would you do?
> 
> View attachment 13147703


I'm not very familiar with B&R, and it would depend on what you gave up in trade for it - but if you think you could get one without any issues at a later point I'd return this one. I agree with your later post questioning how well the watchmaker serviced the main movement.


----------



## vintorez

Waiting on this old Poljot Signal. Mechanical watch with alarm complication from the Soviet Union, made in the late 60's/70's (though I don't know the exact date on this one). Should be here in about a month. $185 + $15 shipping.


----------



## Taraboste

My first Orient Bambino just arrived


----------



## no-fi

I swore I wouldn't buy any watches while saving for an Alpinist, but then I suddenly got a craving for a sub-36mm watch with a domed crystal. Next thing you know, I'm $52 further away from my goal...








_(Not my pic)_

I don't know why they call this a reissue, because the original Shanghai He Ping 'Peace' watch had a different case and dial. Still, it's got a great vintage vibe. I'm not expecting much in terms of fit and finish, but hey, it's not a lot of cash - especially given the rarity of new 35mm hand-crankers.


----------



## chillsand

Lorier Neptune - Gilt incoming! I've been eyeing this piece for too long, finally pulled the trigger.










Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Late to the party, but SteamJ, you flip more often than I do. I've accepted flaws that I'm okay with only to have them bite me in the ass when I go to sell or trade. If you still haven't made up your mind, I would cancel the trade. It'll bother you until you unload the watch or anger you when you pay $500 to service it.


----------



## Beena

Wasn't planning on this at all! Came across a picture of a Presage Cocktail Time and had to have it. I love the brown dial and rose gold combo.

Incredibly I showed it to my wife and she not only insisted that I buy it because, in her words "That's the most beautiful watch you've ever shown me" but she also loaned me the cash to get it. She's disappointed that it doesn't come in a smaller size because she wants one.

I pick it up tomorrow afternoon and I'm super excited as I haven't bought a new watch in ages.


----------



## AP81

Beena said:


> I pick it up tomorrow afternoon and I'm super excited as I haven't bought a new watch in ages.


The cocktail time has to be one of the nicest dials around, even in comparison to watches twice the price.


----------



## blowfish89

SARB017 for the wife.


----------



## Beena

AP81 said:


> The cocktail time has to be one of the nicest dials around, even in comparison to watches twice the price.


Agreed. I've coveted one for ages but never pulled the trigger until I saw the "Manhattan" and just had to have it. The combination of brown sunburst dial and rose gold case was a winner for me.

Here it is on my wrist this evening.










Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

ChiefWahoo said:


> Late to the party, but SteamJ, you flip more often than I do. I've accepted flaws that I'm okay with only to have them bite me in the ass when I go to sell or trade. If you still haven't made up your mind, I would cancel the trade. It'll bother you until you unload the watch or anger you when you pay $500 to service it.


Heh, yeah I'm sending it back today. My Guinand is already back but at my parents' house until I can pick it up tomorrow. I now have 5 other trade options I'm considering. All of them more in line with what I was looking for so I'm hoping to finalize a new (and final) trade by tomorrow.


----------



## Eaglebone

My Victorinox has arrived. Very pleased with it so far. Incredible bargain from Massdrop.


----------



## Strike151

Eaglebone said:


> View attachment 13159623
> 
> 
> My Victorinox has arrived. Very pleased with it so far. Incredible bargain from Massdrop.


Love it!


----------



## mr mash

Nice, still waiting for mine 
Just had to pay 30 pound to customs


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Strike151




----------



## Eaglebone

mr mash said:


> Nice, still waiting for mine
> Just had to pay 30 pound to customs


I had to pay £27. Still well worth it though. The watch feels really high quality. The brushing on the case is particularly good. I didn't get on with the rubber strap but I'm really liking it on nylon.


----------



## Strike151

mr mash said:


> Nice, still waiting for mine
> Just had to pay 30 pound to customs


Ugh! I hate that customs-tax sting in the tail.


----------



## mr mash

Eaglebone said:


> I had to pay £27. Still well worth it though. The watch feels really high quality. The brushing on the case is particularly good. I didn't get on with the rubber strap but I'm really liking it on nylon.


Sounds good
Lot of watch for the money
I went with the bracelet option

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mr mash

Yea. [email protected]#£%& me right off 


Strike151 said:


> Ugh! I hate that customs-tax sting in the tail.


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## tcl

Another Japanese market Seiko Spirit. I like this one's generally subdued look broken up by the yellow second hand and yellow accents above the hour markers adding a bit of flash. This should be my last buy for awhile unless something truly unexpected comes along.


----------



## Al Faromeo

The Hexa super Engineer I had on order for the Iconik is in, and it's beautiful!
I have now taken the plunge and have ordered another watch - it's the Traska diver. I could not resist. I am a weakling.


----------



## mystic nerd

This is currently with Rob B in Bangkok for service. It's not exactly in the mail, but I'm looking forward to having it back and running as it should.










This has a faceted crystal; two horizontal lines are barely visible in the photo. The dial has a three dimensional vertical effect that is difficult to show well in photos. The harsh side lighting in the photo below exaggerates the effect.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Al Faromeo said:


> The Hexa super Engineer I had on order for the Iconik is in, and it's beautiful!
> I have now taken the plunge and have ordered another watch - it's the Traska diver. I could not resist. I am a weakling.


That Traska is gorgeous! Way too small for me but what a stunner. Enjoy it!


----------



## Rhorya

Just got my CWC GS10 old stock watch with the last of the circle T for Tritium dials. Comes with an ETA 2824-2 standard grade automatic. At 38mm it is diminutive but a classic military watch with the acrylic crystal and fixed lug bars makes for a great piece of history on my wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AP81

Just arrived today. Really nice!









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40

Arrived this week from Ye Olde Fleabay. Interesting history, I was bidding for one example but dropped out when the price reached higher than I wanted to pay. The day after I received an email from the bay saying there were several other offers, one from a seller with a 100% positive feedback so I took a punt! For £46.66 I received the watch in the photo, in just over a week! From Hong Kong! The sellers ID is wxh6782016 if anybody is interested.









Regards
Jim


----------



## sticky

The C65 has just landed if that counts.


----------



## Peace N Time

AP81 said:


> Just arrived today. Really nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Beauturt-ful!

That dial man oh man so vibrant. Fits right at home for the turtle.


----------



## AP81

Al Faromeo said:


> The Hexa super Engineer I had on order for the Iconik is in, and it's beautiful!
> I have now taken the plunge and have ordered another watch - it's the Traska diver. I could not resist. I am a weakling.


Digging that mint dial. It's ultra crisp and the perfect shade of mint

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Piede

It's been a while for me here and a few things changed. Let me share my latest addition:


----------



## ChiefWahoo

^^ That might be the most stunning watch I've ever seen. I wish Seiko made larger non-divers. Just amazing.


----------



## no-fi

ChiefWahoo said:


> ^^ That might be the most stunning watch I've ever seen. I wish Seiko made larger non-divers. Just amazing.


That _is_ a large watch. Too large for me... otherwise I'd sell half my collection to get it on my wrist instantly!


----------



## Evil Lipgloss

Hello, I'm new around these parts. My husband is an avid watch fan and has recently piqued my interest in watches. Being a woman, our selection isn't as vast, but I recently ordered two watches that should be arriving this week.

Certina DS Podium Automatic









Frederique Constant Classics Carree Ladies









These two will compliment my very small existing collection nicely. The only other watch I'm actively wearing currently is my Movado Faceto. I'm not buying any other watches for awhile, I'm saving for a Cartier Tank Solo next and have two other watches on my "grail" list: Omega De Ville Tresor and Cartier Ballon Bleu.

I did order a Seiko last week, but I'll be returning it. Just didn't care for it in person.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

no-fi said:


> That _is_ a large watch. Too large for me... otherwise I'd sell half my collection to get it on my wrist instantly!


What's the model number? I assumed all the SARBs were 38s. 44 is my size.


----------



## ChronoTraveler

no-fi said:


> That _is_ a large watch. Too large for me... otherwise I'd sell half my collection to get it on my wrist instantly!


Are you sure? I mean, have you tried it on your wrist?

I had the SARX035 and it worn relatively small for a 40mm watch with short lug to lug distance and thin case.



ChiefWahoo said:


> What's the model number? I assumed all the SARBs were 38s. 44 is my size.


That one is the SARX033, Chief. It's 40mm.


----------



## mr mash

Back from holiday and this was waiting for me... 









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukal

@Piede - very nice indeed!


----------



## mr mash

Thanks even though I have bought a few watches the last couple of year's skx included.... This feels like a real solid watch

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash

Welcome! The madness awaits...


Evil Lipgloss said:


> Hello, I'm new around these parts. My husband is an avid watch fan and has recently piqued my interest in watches. Being a woman, our selection isn't as vast, but I recently ordered two watches that should be arriving this week.
> 
> Certina DS Podium Automatic
> 
> View attachment 13172741
> 
> 
> Frederique Constant Classics Carree Ladies
> 
> View attachment 13172743
> 
> 
> These two will compliment my very small existing collection nicely. The only other watch I'm actively wearing currently is my Movado Faceto. I'm not buying any other watches for awhile, I'm saving for a Cartier Tank Solo next and have two other watches on my "grail" list: Omega De Ville Tresor and Cartier Ballon Bleu.
> 
> I did order a Seiko last week, but I'll be returning it. Just didn't care for it in person.


Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## no-fi

ChronoTraveler said:


> Are you sure? I mean, have you tried it on your wrist?
> 
> I had the SARX035 and it worn relatively small for a 40mm watch with short lug to lug distance and thin case.


I haven't tried it on my wrist, but I am sure. The SARX033 is 40.8mm with a relatively small bezel, which just won't work for me - especially with a white dial, which wears particularly large.

I've flipped other watches with similar qualities. For example, the comically large Bambino, at 40.5mm:

















Or the Sea-Gull tourbillon, at 41mm:

















By comparison, 38mm really is the sweet spot for me:









































I do have larger watches, but most of them aren't 'all dial' - they're mostly sports and dive watches with large rotating bezels, which helps them to wear smaller.


----------



## ChronoTraveler

no-fi said:


> I haven't tried it on my wrist, but I am sure. The SARX033 is 40.8mm with a relatively small bezel, which just won't work for me - especially with a white dial, which wears particularly large.
> 
> I've flipped other watches with similar qualities. For example, the comically large Bambino, at 40.5mm:
> 
> I do have larger watches, but most of them aren't 'all dial' - they're mostly sports and dive watches with large rotating bezels, which helps them to wear smaller.


Man, you know your wrists better than me, but I really think you should try the SARX if you like the design.

I had a Bambino too and it worn considerably bigger than the SARX (in fact, it started bothering me and I gave away the watch). It's weird because they're both the same size, but the Seiko looks much smaller. Perhaps because it's a black dial? I feel as if white dials tend to look bigger.


----------



## KGampp

Eaglebone said:


> View attachment 13159623
> 
> 
> My Victorinox has arrived. Very pleased with it so far. Incredible bargain from Massdrop.


I was so close to buying this I just wished the hands were lumed.


----------



## no-fi

ChronoTraveler said:


> Man, you know your wrists better than me, but I really think you should try the SARX if you like the design.
> 
> I had a Bambino too and it worn considerably bigger than the SARX (in fact, it started bothering me and I gave away the watch). It's weird because they're both the same size, but the Seiko looks much smaller. Perhaps because it's a black dial? I feel as if white dials tend to look bigger.


I really like the design, but I have nowhere to try it locally so it'd be a huge and expensive risk. And I just know with that huge white dial it'll wear large.

Here's the SARX next to a 44mm Blurtle:









Which further confirms for me that it'll wear too big, like this (no offence to whoever's wrist this is):









One of the hard-won lessons from five years in this hobby (and far too many watches) is knowing what works for me, and what doesn't. And sadly, the SARX just won't work for me. Sigh...


----------



## yankeexpress

Finally caught a sale



Another sale. Really like the added module making the 12 hour hand quickset for travelers.



40mm and 43mm versions of PanAm homage with Sapphire and ceramic with glidelock clasp. Quite nice for $89 new, delivered.



40mm Batman version







Surveyor on my favorite Alpha strap. Nice smooth 16bps sweep.



Modded Barracuda on glidelock bracelet.


----------



## AP81

Evil Lipgloss said:


> Hello, I'm new around these parts. My husband is an avid watch fan and has recently piqued my interest in watches. Being a woman, our selection isn't as vast, but I recently ordered two watches that should be arriving this week.


Welcome. Nice to see a women taking an interest in quality watches. Most just buy junk fashion watches.


----------



## mannal

I was looking for this exact watch and a forum member had one for sale. Yet again, a fine example of opportunity meeting preparedness.

Sellers pic


----------



## Cabatisto

This for 30€:










And this Gshock wannabe for 25€:


----------



## Evil Lipgloss

AP81 said:


> Welcome. Nice to see a women taking an interest in quality watches. Most just buy junk fashion watches.


Haha, that's very true! I have two of those fashion watches myself... an OLD Guess and a Michael Kors, which I never wear. I'm actually an avid wearer of my FitBit instead of watches, but I'd really love to get back into wearing watches again, at least while I'm at work or on a date with my husband. I'll keep the FitBit for the gym and runs and walking the dogs!


----------



## sticky

I did lots of talking about how great the Darth was but when it came down to it I ordered a Ninja.


----------



## no-fi

sticky said:


> I did lots of talking about how great the Darth was but when it came down to it I ordered a Ninja.
> 
> View attachment 13176019


Congrats! If you don't end up bonding with it, I'm sure I can find it a nice new home in an island nation somewhere in the South Pacific...


----------



## Ipse

New Zelos Mako bronze with anthracite dial:


----------



## Spartan247

Certina DS2 Precidrive. I didn't want get my hopes up until I got shipping confirmation because I've ordered it twice in the past and never had the order filled. ETA is Friday.


----------



## SteamJ

Arrived today. Very nice.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## KellenH

Always wanted to try and Oris, and the 65. This dial is different, and I kind of enjoy it (blue dial diver fan). Never seen it in person, so I'm excited to get my hands on it.


----------



## Askofu

For the first time in a long, long time, I've got three gift watches in a package that left New York City last Saturday. One is a Seiko as I've given all my Seiko watches to doctors. I like this one as I got to pick it out.









I'm really excited about this German beauty. I didn't pick it out, but I love it. Never had a Zeppelin before.









I made an offhand complaint about not having a good watch for the long dark nights here, and this tritium tube with a sapphire crystal is on its way.









I am chuffed and over the moon. Hopefully, none of these will be stolen by customs people. I've lost two that way, a Bulova and a Mondaine. We're trying a new method of hiding them, so fingers crossed. They should be here by the middle of June.


----------



## trondareo

I have just bought a tired old 1963 Omega seamaster for 300$
It has been a long time ambition to find this model, with this dial and coloring for a reasonable price.
The reason of course, I am a 1963 model!


----------



## trondareo

sorry, duplicate


----------



## ChiefWahoo

trondareo said:


> I have just bought a tired old 1963 Omega seamaster for 300$
> It has been a long time ambition to find this model, with this dial and coloring for a reasonable price.
> The reason of course, I am a 1963 model!
> View attachment 13179849


Congratulations! I have yet to find a birth year model that I like and fits me. The early 70s were not kind to large wrists.


----------



## Apekios

Waiting on two affordable homage watches to come in. Tomorrow I should have a Casio MTP4500D-1AV arriving from Target (after the memorial day 20% discount). In a few weeks a TISELL Vintage Submersible will find it's way to my house.


----------



## tcl

My third Japanese market Seiko Spirit arrived today. I now have 6 Seikos making up 14% of my collection. I guess that's fitting since the first watch that I actually did some research on before buying was a Seiko that I bought in the early 1980s. It was still running fine around 30 years later when I finally parted with it.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Got this Skin Diver yesterday and love it!


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> I was looking for this exact watch and a forum member had one for sale. Yet again, a fine example of opportunity meeting preparedness.
> 
> Sellers pic
> 
> View attachment 13174483


I like everything about this transaction. Lee_K is an awesome seller and EMG met my expectations.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Both winging their way here this weekend & due Monday.The final 2 pieces to my consolidated collection...
PS:Squale on factory PVD Mesh...


----------



## Patski

Momentum Atlas Sapphire Edition as a present for my dad on father's day, Hopefully, he won't be able destroy this one!


----------



## SHAH1369

A second Seiko SZSC005...I have a problem .


----------



## MissileExpert

An Orient Bambino V4 and a Glycine Airman Automatic GMT. Later this month, I'll be adding a G-Shock as my bulletproof tool watch.


----------



## jovame

Two automatics that are due to arrive this week:


----------



## wtma

My Mido Commander Shade SE is on the way....


----------



## temple

Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean 45mm Orange bezel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## temple

1960's Omega Seamaster Day Date. Going to get a COA and strap and make it a daily.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## temple

Breitling Chrono Colt Transocean. Awesome regatta watch with yachting/sailing-specific complications.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## temple

This Breitling Navitimer is a "maybe" this week, but it's so cool that I thought I'd include it anyway. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer

H2o Kalmar 1


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76755135















​


----------



## Rocat

For the more frugal minded watch nerd such as myself, I have two inbound.

A Phoibos PX002B in blue and an Invicta 9307, both are inexpensive and both quartz.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Just in..Laco "Aachen Blau Strunde"42...Incoming is a Light Grey Canvas that should pair nicely...


----------



## merl

This one


----------



## Sam-C-NYC

INCOMING!!! My first NEW Swiss automatic watch (my others are vintage), and it's a chronograph! Ollech & Wajs Mirage III, from Wilson Watch Works. Chris from WWW was exceedingly helpful. They do have a few, or a couple?, or one?, more left, I believe, but these are no longer in production from what I've heard, so if you've had this on your wish list, now is the time to pounce.

Will be shopping for a tan leather strap and an oyster bracelet or super engineer bracelet when this O&W beauty arrives. And will probably be staring at my own wrist a great deal!

EDIT: For just under $1,000, it's within our forum's $$ range. It's the most I've ever spent on a watch, but great value for the money.


----------



## Fatboi_ET

All 4 of the Helm CS1 Canvas Straps.


----------



## jimdog

I'm very excited as I've got my first Diver coming. Scored this baby on a Massdrop for a great price (FYI, drop still has a few days left). This is my first Massdrop order and from what I've read shipping is incredibly slow... So not quite "in the mail" yet, but it will be!!!


----------



## Rocat

Nothing fancy, expensive, or automatic. Just two quartz watches.

Phoibos PX002B in blue utilizing a Ronda 515 and the brand everyone likes to hate on, an Invicta 9307 running a Ronda 705. It's nice to get some inexpensive quartz watches back in the collection. For the record, if you care, it seems Invicta has managed to sort out their stiff bezel issues. This one, even with the scalloped edge rotates nicely.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Got this Hamilton Khaki today, nice pilot


----------



## triton9809

Just ordered from my local jewelry store (small local business and authorized Seiko dealer). Seiko SRP777.









Sent from my LGL163BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazza74

Snagged this SARB005 first thing this morning when I saw it on WatchRecon. I've been kicking myself after not pulling the trigger last time I saw one of these SARBs for sale. I've been looking for an interesting or unusual piece for a while in a yellow/orange/copper dial, and this is perfect. Last one missing is a JLC MUT Moon and I'm probably done.


----------



## mannal




----------



## DriveTooFast

Scored a 7a38 7270 on eBay yesterday, can't wait for it to come!


----------



## svogt91

Just got some straps for the speedy. Including this tanned brown leather from Esslinger









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## pmarte

Mail call from Stockholm! @cheapestnatostraps
Two NATO and two perlon


----------



## Ossamanity

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MissileExpert

On the truck for delivery today! Glycine Airman GL0054 (44mm version).


----------



## MissileExpert

Double post.


----------



## SteamJ

I've spent a little over a week with this new Archimede and I'm very impressed. It didn't come with an Archimede strap but the one it came with was nice. I did change the strap to the Stowa one in these pictures. I've had it for a few years and just never found a home for it until this perfect match.

I think I want to add a traditional Flieger from Laco or Stowa one day but this is keeping me very happy in the meantime. The quality is really outstanding. Definitely among the best watches I've owned and up to the usual standard I expect from a well built German piece. The only negative I can say at this point is the lume is fairly weak but I'm not a lume junkie so it's not really an issue to me.


----------



## ZM-73

On its way refurbished Bulova Accutron 65A107


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> View attachment 13198797


Arrived yesterday. Fast shipping, good packaging and the chapter ring is almost perfect. Watch is running +8 on a partial wind.


----------



## The Dude Hank

triton9809 said:


> Just ordered from my local jewelry store (small local business and authorized Seiko dealer). Seiko SRP777.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL163BL using Tapatalk


Great watch! Love mine on a waffle strap from Uncle Seiko. Gives it a great retro vibe.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimWharton

Picked up this Brooklyn Watch Company Cadman GMT from the Heads Up thread, $50 on sale from Jomashop's eBay store + an eBay 20% coupon.

Beautiful watch in person. Has a great heft to it, but is comfortable on the wrist. Didn't love the blue suede strap, but am IN LOVE with the watch on my blue/orange/white NATO.





































Also looks good on my Brady sailcloth and BC rubber. Tried it on a couple of leather straps, but none of them clicked. Hirsch Liberty was okay.




























Overall, really happy with the value.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

Just got myself a Junghans Max Bill


----------



## yankeexpress

Inbound All the way from OZ


----------



## HenningKC

Vintage Brogue by Watchgecko. As well as a bunch of printed Natos by HNS. Some of their straps just look terrific! And I also have a custom leather strap coming in from a tiny manufacturer in Italy, engraved and sized for my wrist; I can't wait!


----------



## wtma

I just picked this one up at customs, Mido Commander Shade, 100yrs Mido SE.


----------



## JimWharton

One more. I'd resisted all year, then the dam burst a little with the Brooklyn Cadman GMT (above). This one came today. Casio G-Lide GLX 5600. When I saw the tide indicator on this watch, it was a done deal. Heading to Malaysia for a conference next week, so the world time feature is also spot on for me. Little shinier than I might like, but hoping that will dull a little over time.










Now just deciding how badly I want that blue Mako USA II.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fandi

yankeexpress said:


> Inbound All the way from OZ
> 
> View attachment 13211447


What model is it?


----------



## fandi

yankeexpress said:


> Inbound All the way from OZ
> 
> View attachment 13211447


Double post. Not sure why.


----------



## Shogun506

Price drop today means she's on the way


----------



## anabuki

From WUS member, Kurt Behm


----------



## bbrou33

Arriving tomorrow from Singapore is my new Orient Triton. Then on Thursday I'll be getting a Invicta 
89270B thanks to a Dads day sale on Amazon last night. Scored for $50! Couldn't pass that up.


----------



## sticky

Just got notification that this is with the Royal Mail so if all goes to plan I should have it in the morrow.


----------



## jcombs1

sticky said:


> Just got notification that this is with the Royal Mail so if all goes to plan I should have it in the morrow.
> 
> View attachment 13215765


The G Shocks are a slippery slope... Hard to buy just one.


----------



## Gazza74

Moby Dick is in da house! The SARB005 arrived this afternoon. Just now getting my paws on it. Mint condition and even more stunning in person than in photos. Can't wait to get it out in the sun.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## triton9809

The Dude Hank said:


> Great watch! Love mine on a waffle strap from Uncle Seiko. Gives it a great retro vibe.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


I just picked it up today. Ordered a black heavy duty NATO with brushed steel keepers for it today.









Sent from my LGL163BL using Tapatalk


----------



## radoncdoc

The box arrived yesterday. Haven't opened it yet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

radoncdoc said:


> The box arrived yesterday. Haven't opened it yet
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, but when do you get the watch? :think:


----------



## radoncdoc

SteamJ said:


> Nice, but when do you get the watch? :think:


Sorry, technically it's still in the mail sitting in a box in the the foyer of my house but I'm not home so I can't open until next week!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

I have this Casio Pro Trek PRT4000 on the mail. I've got a little bit obsessed with this model. I already have one with gold bezel, and I pulled the trigger for another with silver bezel when I found one in pretty good shape for sale in some Spanish online shop.

(Seller's pic)


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Fatboi_ET said:


> All 4 of the Helm CS1 Canvas Straps.
> 
> View attachment 13196181


My Helm CS1 Canvas Straps are here.






























*First impressions:*
1. These are quality straps for the money! All canvas material, decent stitching & finishing, good thickness, 2 style movable keepers, etc. I wouldn't hesitate recommending them.
2. They are pliable enough out of the box but will definitely need breaking in!
3. Helm states the strap thickness varies from 3.1 mm to 4.0 mm. 
I found my Blue canvas to be noticeably thicker than the rest. It also came with 2 'big' keepers instead of one 'big' and 'small'. I wonder if the 'small' keeper wouldn't be able to accommodate the thickness...
4. The Khaki feels the thinnest of the 4 and does not come with contrasting stitching like the others. So it's not 'reversible'.

All I can say is that it's a real shame they don't do them in 20 mm & 24 mm widths.


----------



## jetcash

3 cheapie bands:

Black silicone
Blue silicone
Interesting bund

Total spent $6.50, now to wait the month for delivery









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

I've got three of these on the way from AliX: blue, green and tan ones. $9 each.


----------



## Barn0081

this stunner should be with me in a few weeks :-!









Can't wait |>


----------



## tbgreen

radoncdoc said:


> The box arrived yesterday. Haven't opened it yet
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*Is this consider affordable????*


----------



## radoncdoc

tbgreen said:


> *Is this consider affordable????*


Oh, Jeez, didn't realize this was in the affordable watch forum. It's this damn Tapatalk app. Too hard on the old eyes. 
Hell NO it's not affordable. But I'm still looking forward to it. 
Sorry, Mayne I should read with a magnifying glass next time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

radoncdoc said:


> Oh, Jeez, didn't realize this was in the affordable watch forum. It's this damn Tapatalk app. Too hard on the old eyes.
> Hell NO it's not affordable. But I'm still looking forward to it.
> Sorry, Mayne I should read with a magnifying glass next time
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nonetheless, we're still waiting for some pics


----------



## Peace N Time

Just took delivery of this today. Removed the stock strap and put on a horween.

I like the gold and subtle forest green combo on the SARB017. This one is definitely a keeper


----------



## svogt91

New Strap for my Speedy from Nero and a new watch box coming this week. 









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash

Jubilee for my ny0040.

Hope I can remove enough links to fit my tiny wrist.

Also, not a flip lock. We'll see how I feel about that.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

My latest time lapse indicator, Bulova Accutron A-15 (65A107) has arrived. Refurbished, but in 'as new' condition.


----------



## AP81

Just landed. Sinn 104









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## -e-

Went on a crazy ebay shopping spree... 
- Vintage Citizen Automatic 
- Citizen Eco Drive Nighthawk 
- Timex Marlin 
- A new nato (could always use another...)
- Hand remover (could come handy in the future...)


----------



## Shogun506

Just showed up. I love how light the titanium is compared to my stainless steel INOX and the colour combo is a great casual wearer. Very happy!


----------



## vintorez

Placed an order today for this Vostok Amphibia SE 420B06

24hr in-house automatic movement, 200m rated, antimagnetic, full lume dial, no date (a good thing on a Vostok) with a nice commemorative caseback to the Russian research station "Vostok" in Antarctica. All for $126. What more could you ask for?


----------



## fastfras

Currently have an Eterna-Matic 1948 Chronometer and a Heuer GMT en route. Also starting to ramp up the excitement for my long awaited MkII Key West GMT, anxiously awaiting the email.


----------



## michel j

My first CW! Very plain, and simple, perfect for me. I'm am impressed


----------



## radoncdoc

wtma said:


> Nonetheless, we're still waiting for some pics


Hopefully this weekend. Also, I'm sure this has been beaten to death, but, what is considered affordable for the purposes of this forum?


----------



## jcombs1

radoncdoc said:


> Hopefully this weekend. Also, I'm sure this has been beaten to death, but, what is considered affordable for the purposes of this forum?


Generally under $1,000 is considered affordable but it's all context. The occasional Grand Seiko, Rolex, Omega, etc show up in the WRUW posts and various threads.

If you consistently post watches that are considered unaffordable you will get trolled but the occasional post of a more expensive watch is not that big of a deal, IMO. There are lots of people who started here and since have bought a few non-affordables in the evolution of this hobby but still feel that F71, the affordable watch forum, is home and prefer to hang out here.

If you actively participate, don't troll the cheapies and post tastefully most people won't give it much thought.


----------



## Rocat

Argh! Stupid eBay coupon made me do it. I bought another Casio G-Shock. I thought I was done buying those watches but they pulled me back in. GD-350-8 (grey) inbound.


----------



## DMCBanshee

New arrived, Marathon SAR


----------



## MissileExpert

I'll get some flak from the Mrs. about this one, but had to add something that will survive trips to the theme parks here:


----------



## MissileExpert

Double post.


----------



## Rugbyboy96

A secondhand Tissot Visodate, my wife is ordering me one of the straps below to go with it once it arrives









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HenningKC

The tax return finally came in, so I had to go on a hunt. I had a few watches lined up, all black dials, ranging from the Sarb033 to the Tissot T-Trend Couturier. Despite falling in love with the Tissot, I ended up with the Khaki King due a excruciatingly long delivery estimate for the Couturier. I might have to shell out for it the next time I'm in the mood to spend some money! The Khaki King cost me around €450, which isn't fantastic but it isn't bad either. Also, it's Norway-based, so I don't have to deal with the whole 25% customs fees. So now we wait...


----------



## wtma

Orient Mako USA II white dial (pic stolen from ABTW)










Placed the order also for a Cz-1 TPU strap (rubber dive strap for small wrists) to go with the watch.


----------



## Solace

A Seiko SKX007 on the way, and I have a red bezel insert waiting to satisfy my Black Bay itch.










And just ordered the Orion Sylph, which I believe won't be showing up until September or October.










I should be joining the watch purchasing abstinence thread now.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Leather watch strap bulgaro coloured. JuntoWatch on Etsy.








And a Eulit canvas strap from Watchbandit. They have a 10€ gift voucher code for this month.


----------



## tcl

Solace said:


> &#8230;.. I should be joining the watch purchasing abstinence thread now.


Did that last year and it wasn't fun. I ended up quitting and then felt liberated.


----------



## Spartan247

Not in the mail but I just put in an order for a Black Bay 41 at my local AD. Hopefully it will arrive within a few weeks.


----------



## Weetabix

I've been reading here for information, and dang you guys! I'm on the slippery slope.

I've been looking at the Orients because they seem to be a good value for a starter. I ordered a Bambino Open Heart with a blue face. (Image stolen from vendor)








I signed up for their newsletter to get a small discount on my first order, and they had a link to their scratch and dent section, so I also ordered a Bambino V2 with a silver face.








I hope this doesn't lead to my going to anonymous meetings that start with, "Hi, my name is Weetabix."


----------



## Ash.Bez

Ordered this around three weeks ago. The Calypso Sport from E.C.Anderson. Saw it and ordered the same day. Never done that before, usually take a few weeks to make up my mind but just had to have it.

First time I've pre-ordered too and the wait (expecting delivery August) seems like it's taking forever. Received a couple of watches in the time that I ordered but this is the one I'm really excited about.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

Traded for these 2 incoming.


----------



## anabuki




----------



## trashpanda

Just bought this zodiac autographic with the money i got for my 21st birthday. Anyone got any strap recommendations?


----------



## michel j

A little blingy for me, but, I like it. That's #2 for this month, it's getting worse


----------



## michel j

woops double post


----------



## Solace

michel j said:


> View attachment 13263183
> 
> 
> A little blingy for me, but, I like it. That's #2 for this month, it's getting worse


That is cool, very unusual dial color. What model is this?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut

Luminox 9247
eBay coupon got me









Sent from my MotoG(5) using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer

Solace said:


> And just ordered the Orion Sylph, which I believe won't be showing up until September or October.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should be joining the watch purchasing abstinence thread now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Or in a couple days, if you haven't gotten the tracking already


----------



## brmvs

After almost a year of no new purchases i broke and ordered 3 watches in as many days

A SNK809









A Vintage watch from a brand called Flipper, bought it mainly because it was cheap and I liked the dial.









And i just bought a Helgray TCD-01 with the Orange dial. Been watching it for a while and just saw it was 50% off.


----------



## Solace

crappysurfer said:


> Or in a couple days, if you haven't gotten the tracking already


Yeeeess, I saw the other day and it came today

Absolutely gorgeous. Its first night out was for a Blue Moon and a couple games of pool with my fiancee. :] Love this watch, thank you.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer

Solace said:


> Yeeeess, I saw the other day and it came today
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous. Its first night out was for a Blue Moon and a couple games of pool with my fiancee. :] Love this watch, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Happy to hear! And don't forget to loctite that bracelet


----------



## Cvp33

Todd Snyder black Marlin.


----------



## anabuki




----------



## ZENNON

Phoibos PX002B (just a quartz bit still excited!)


----------



## pantagruel

Got this nice Pulsar coming. Only $50 from Amazon for a Seiko chronograph!


----------



## Milspec

I have this configuration Kalmar in the air, first photo lifted from google images, yet same configuration.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam-C-NYC

trashpanda said:


> Just bought this zodiac autographic with the money i got for my 21st birthday. Anyone got any strap recommendations?


Brown java lizard strap, like this one from Esslinger; a nice classic strap for a NICE classic watch:

https://www.esslinger.com/brown-leather-watch-band-18mm-genuine-lizard/


----------



## dwczinmb

I was surprised to see that the OEM rubber band for it is $58. I probably should have looked that up first. And it looks like there isn't room for a NATO. Rookie mistake....










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## svogt91

Just ordered up my first mods for my SKX. Inbound coin edge bezel, patriot insert and polished chapter ring. Oh and i can't forget the strapcode super jubilee!

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash

dwczinmb said:


> I was surprised to see that the OEM rubber band for it is $58. I probably should have looked that up first. And it looks like there isn't room for a NATO. Rookie mistake....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Curved spring bars, my friend.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwczinmb

jetcash said:


> Curved spring bars, my friend.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Thanks! I had no idea such a thing existed.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## heady91

After staying away from anything watch related I ordered this today.

This way I'll have a Trident with both logos and both sizes (38mm and 42mm).









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## tbgreen

Incoming Solar Quartz Beat.


----------



## jimdog

heady91 said:


> After staying away from anything watch related I ordered this today.
> 
> This way I'll have a Trident with both logos and both sizes (38mm and 42mm).


I'm totally bummed... I got the email from CW about their summer 50% off sale. I really like the C8 UTC WorldTimer, but at 44mm I was hesitant. The very next day I went back to their site to look at it again and they were all sold out. Maybe I should have pulled the trigger as I probably could have sold it if I decided it was too big.


----------



## heady91

jimdog said:


> I'm totally bummed... I got the email from CW about their summer 50% off sale. I really like the C8 UTC WorldTimer, but at 44mm I was hesitant. The very next day I went back to their site to look at it again and they were all sold out. Maybe I should have pulled the trigger as I probably could have sold it if I decided it was too big.


I feel you, happened to me before too. Tbh I'm not a 100% sure I'll like the Trident in 38mm but at these prices you can't hesitate. I mean if you'd end up not liking it you could still flip it without losing money.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## detman

Just ordered the Dan Henry 1939 despite it probably being a little too big and quartz (though the Chrono hand sweeps), I couldn't resist the vintage multiscale at this price.
View attachment 13277657


Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## trashpanda

Sam-C-NYC said:


> trashpanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought this zodiac autographic with the money i got for my 21st birthday. Anyone got any strap recommendations?
> 
> 
> 
> Brown java lizard strap, like this one from Esslinger; a nice classic strap for a NICE classic watch:
> 
> https://www.esslinger.com/brown-leather-watch-band-18mm-genuine-lizard/
Click to expand...

Thank you for the suggestion! I was thinking about getting a strap like the one in this ad. I was also thinking about getting this ad and framing it.

The watch has gone from Florida to New Jersey (where i am) to Georgia (where I've never been), so i guess i have some more time to think about it.


----------



## JohnM67

My other half is abroad and sent me a picture of what she's got me for my upcoming birthday - SKX013.

Been after one of these little babies for a while.

In the interests of full disclosure: it'll be coming in a cabin bag, not in the mail. ;-)


----------



## Yellafella

Well Thursday just gone was good to me... These BluShark AlphaShark Natos turned up (love the sliding keepers!).

Pity the new luxury line is out now... now I'll have to buy some more ;-)


----------



## Yellafella

&#8230; and this came today (Friday) - super happy with this purchase, will become my yak fishing and adventure watch


----------



## HenningKC

Just fifteen minutes before I bought a Seiko Prospex Save the Ocean at a local shop, I pressed the button for this one. I really like the design, and wanted a dive watch that I can really throw around without worrying about it. I don't need to worry about €100 as opposed to €500! Sure, the fake Chronometer is annoying, but I can live with it. It'll be fun to see how it holds up.


----------



## Viseguy

Nice. I have the one on the right incoming, too.


----------



## Viseguy

tbgreen said:


> Incoming Solar Quartz Beat.
> 
> View attachment 13275685
> View attachment 13275687


Sorry, I was referring to this post.


----------



## Rocat

Correcting a mistake I made back in May when I sold off my Seiko SRPA21, PADI Turtle. I just ordered my second one.


----------



## yankeexpress

While advertised as an SKX027, pretty sure it is a modified SKX021, replaced crystal and insert


----------



## ZM-73

Kentex Landman S678X-03 on its way from Japan.


----------



## sticky

This little chap is floating about in Singapore somewhere.


----------



## SteamJ

These arrived today from my trade. both are very nice pieces. The Boldr is big but it's very well made from what I can tell in my brief experience with it. The Prometheus, though I typically don't go for tritium tubes, definitely fills the yellow void in my collection.


----------



## jcombs1

sticky said:


> This little chap is floating about in Singapore somewhere.
> 
> View attachment 13288569


Curious to hear your thoughts on this one Sticky.


----------



## Sam-C-NYC

HenningKC said:


> Just fifteen minutes before I bought a Seiko Prospex Save the Ocean at a local shop, I pressed the button for this one. I really like the design, and wanted a dive watch that I can really throw around without worrying about it. I don't need to worry about €100 as opposed to €500! Sure, the fake Chronometer is annoying, but I can live with it. It'll be fun to see how it holds up.
> View attachment 13279903


Really looking forward to your further impressions of this Corgeut! It costs as much as an Orient Ray, with none of the same brand reputation of an Orient, but it IS gorgeous. Do you know which watch this is an homage of? The hands look like those of an Omega Planet Ocean, but what about those hour markers? Someone please educate me...


----------



## AP81

Sam-C-NYC said:


> Really looking forward to your further impressions of this Corgeut! It costs as much as an Orient Ray, with none of the same brand reputation of an Orient, but it IS gorgeous. Do you know which watch this is an homage of? The hands look like those of an Omega Planet Ocean, but what about those hour markers? Someone please educate me...


Seamaster 300
https://www.omegawatches.com/watches/seamaster/seamaster-300/product

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Chirv

SteamJ said:


> These arrived today from my trade. both are very nice pieces. The Boldr is big but it's very well made from what I can tell in my brief experience with it. The Prometheus, though I typically don't go for tritium tubes, definitely fills the yellow void in my collection.
> 
> View attachment 13288685
> 
> 
> View attachment 13288687


Congrats on both. My meteorite Boldr is my favorite and most worn, have it on a cheap eBay hexad oyster and strapcode diver extension - think they're basically meant for each other. Gotta add a yellow dial to my collection sometime, never really been a fan of orange dials but other than a teal stingray strap on a white diver I don't have much color.









Sent from a broken screen


----------



## Yellafella

Well this might be the last purchase watch related for a while (apart from some nato's!)... Got my first taste of a pilot today with this 40mm Tisell Type B


----------



## RC Crown

I have 3 main watches I wear. On top of that I have my White Casio I wear for beach/exercise that is going strong for three years now.(I don't think its going anywhere soon) Since I go to the beach most weekends I have decided to add hopefully another durable beach watch.

So this should be here Friday! I got the 40mm case, cause you know, it has to be the closest copy to a Rolex b-) lol 
Plus this will be my first diver, I have never been into them but hit the beach so much this might be an essential tool from here on out. You know, change the bezel and time when the kids need to put more sunscreen on!









Here's what I have been using so far, Great watch if you need a cheap one for swimming!









:-! I am actually excited about this little purchase, as long as it doesn't leak:-!


----------



## Rocat

RC Crown said:


> I have 3 main watches I wear. On top of that I have my White Casio I wear for beach/exercise that is going strong for three years now.(I don't think its going anywhere soon) Since I go to the beach most weekends I have decided to add hopefully another durable beach watch.
> 
> So this should be here Friday! I got the 40mm case, cause you know, it has to be the closest copy to a Rolex b-) lol
> Plus this will be my first diver, I have never been into them but hit the beach so much this might be an essential tool from here on out. You know, change the bezel and time when the kids need to put more sunscreen on!
> 
> View attachment 13294695
> 
> 
> Here's what I have been using so far, Great watch if you need a cheap one for swimming!
> 
> View attachment 13294697
> 
> 
> :-! I am actually excited about this little purchase, as long as it doesn't leak:-!


Those Invicta Pro Divers are great watches for the money. Keep the crown screwed down and you'll be fine in the water.


----------



## RC Crown

Rocat said:


> Those Invicta Pro Divers are great watches for the money. Keep the crown screwed down and you'll be fine in the water.


Thanks for the advice! Will definitely check and make sure


----------



## trashpanda

The Zodiac autographic I bought with my birthday money was in worse condition than described, so I returned it and just bought this 1st gen orange monster, very thankful ebay was running a coupon today. It's the head only, but I'll buy a bracelet at a later date. It'll pair well with my 2nd gen Halloween monster, now I just need a 3rd gen black monster.


----------



## HenningKC

Won this Tisell Type B 40mm, mint condition, in an eBay auction for $160 after seeing Yellafella's post! I put in a max bid of $185, but apparently nobody came swooping in. It should probably be here in a week or two. It'll be fun to see the BGW9 lume in action. And a free Nato strap is never wrong.


----------



## Yellafella

HenningKC said:


> Won this Tisell Type B 40mm, mint condition, in an eBay auction for $160 after seeing Yellafella's post! I put in a max bid of $185, but apparently nobody came swooping in. It should probably be here in a week or two. It'll be fun to see the BGW9 lume in action. And a free Nato strap is never wrong.


Great purchase mate!


----------



## Yellafella

Yellafella said:


> &#8230; and this came today (Friday) - super happy with this purchase, will become my yak fishing and adventure watch


Making good on my promise, started to get this watch into service with a chilly morning yak fishing ;-)


----------



## NYSCOTTY

yankeexpress said:


> While advertised as an SKX027, pretty sure it is a modified SKX021, replaced crystal and insert
> 
> View attachment 13286929


 Yours looks like the SKX027 w/the silver markers bezel insert IF the dial is correct.

The dial of the SKX021 has "WATER 10 BAR RESIST" & "21 JEWELS" above the 6 o'clock position & silver markers on the bezel.
The dial of the SKX027 has "WATER 10 BAR RESIST" without "21 JEWELS" above the 6 0'clock position & gold markers on the bezel.

You can see the differences on these 2 links:

SEIKO Diver Finder - SKX021 Automatic Watch

SEIKO Diver Finder - SKX027 Automatic Watch

Back in 12/16, I bought a NOS SXX027 with the 2 tone oyster style bracelet from a seller in Malaysia. I bought the rubber Seiko 4HX0JB strap for it & a gold Seiko buckle that added a nice touch, IMO.
I tucked the 2 tone Seiko oyster style bracelet in a safe place. Although a mid-size watch, I really like em.



























PS: If you or anyone else is interested in a NOS SKX027 with the oyster bracelet, I know of an Indonesian watch site showing they have it in stock. You do need to contact them 1st.

https://www.jamtangan.com/seiko-automatic-skx027k2-white-dial-twotone-stainless-steel-94391.html

I've bought several watches from them so it's safe & they accept PayPal. PM me & I'll try to help.

CHEERS !


----------



## RC Crown

Arrived yesterday, did it's job today! Beach test drive tomorrow!


----------



## wtma

I just took delivery of this amazing Orient Mako USA II, it's one hell of a watch for the price. Very well designed and built, and perfect size for me. Immediately swapped the bracelet for a rubber/TPU strap. Nothing is wrong with the bracelet, really well made with solid end links but I'm just not a bracelet guy.


----------



## sticky

I understand that this little fellow is still in The Netherlands right now but it's on it's way to Yorkshire.


----------



## ZM-73

Two items turned up today, Eulit canvas strap and Kentex Landman.


----------



## Squirrel Murphy

Boldr Expedition Rushmore should be here on Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Y4BBZY

This


----------



## Piede

So this has just arrived at my home!










I am due for a collection update soon


----------



## Gorem

my nice Russian with the crappy bracelet ..lol:-d:-d


----------



## vzan

Casio G-Shock DW-5735D-1BER 35th Anniversary


----------



## Squirrel Murphy

Boldr Expedition









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

For around $80 I have this one incoming. I bet it's gonna end up in my wife's watch box.


----------



## FutagoWatch

This bad boy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Rhorya

anabuki said:


> View attachment 13320123
> 
> 
> View attachment 13320125


Nice little Alfa Romeo, and the watch is nice too! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ObiWonWD40

Many years ago I had a Seiko Chrono that I bought for not a lot of money and I wore it to death! Since then I have been looking for a replacement as a beater. Yesterday I snagged this






:-s

For a penny less than £40 it was a deal too good to miss, not my preferred colour, but for a beater that is a genuine Seiko, with a 4T57 movement , I don't really care! :-! This one has 100m Water Resist, which the old one did not have, so if I am wearing it watering the garden or washing the car I don't have to worry! b-) Delivery early next week |>

Regards
Jim


----------



## TypeSly

I want it here, like yesterday! I'm dying waiting for this lol


----------



## FutagoWatch

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Many years ago I had a Seiko Chrono that I bought for not a lot of money and I wore it to death! Since then I have been looking for a replacement as a beater. Yesterday I snagged this
> View attachment 13320143
> :-s
> 
> For a penny less than £40 it was a deal too good to miss, not my preferred colour, but for a beater that is a genuine Seiko, with a 4T57 movement , I don't really care! :-! This one has 100m Water Resist, which the old one did not have, so if I am wearing it watering the garden or washing the car I don't have to worry! b-) Delivery early next week |>
> 
> Regards
> Jim


Looks great. Watch out for the gold plating though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TypeSly

And also this! Just purchased from another WUS member


----------



## dwczinmb

Bulova Precisionist 96B252. After coming across a video of the 262kHz sweeping seconds hand, I had to have one. It is due to arrive on Saturday, so I'll be posting in the metal pics.










I was also interested in the chronograph version, but it was a bit too big at I believe 45mm. Unfortunately, it seems the majority of the Precisionist run rather large.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40

watchvvs said:


> Looks great. Watch out for the gold plating though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which is probably why the all SS versions sell for more than three times the price I paid! I would think that in this day and age it could be more PVD plated than electroplate?? But as I said for a penny under £40, "See this face? :-d Does it look like a man that is worried?" Apart from that it comes from a big UK retailer who buy loads of the low end models from Seiko, so I have the full Seiko Guarantee and retailer warranty. This is why I had to pinch myself a few times when I was emailed this offer as at first I was thinking it was Spam! Once I realised it was genuine I could not get my credit card out fast enough!

Regards
Jim


----------



## Barn0081

Arrived today,U-BOAT U-42 UNICUM 8188 :-!:-!









more pics here.....

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/u-boat-u-42-unicum-8188-unboxing-thread-4750775.html


----------



## anabuki

Rhorya said:


> Nice little Alfa Romeo, and the watch is nice too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


This is #18 of 100 Special Edition Davosa - Alfa Romeo Montreal


----------



## Rhorya

anabuki said:


> This is #18 of 100 Special Edition Davosa - Alfa Romeo Montreal
> 
> View attachment 13321157


Very cool! And the Glycine Combat on NATO is very nice watch. I have one also and a Glycine Sub, both pre-Invicta.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tcl

anabuki said:


> This is #18 of 100 Special Edition Davosa - Alfa Romeo Montreal
> 
> View attachment 13321157


I love Alfas and owned 2 GTV6s from the 1980s. Never had the chance to own or drive a Montreal since not very many were brought into the US.


----------



## Peace N Time




----------



## dwczinmb

dwczinmb said:


> Bulova Precisionist 96B252. After coming across a video of the 262kHz sweeping seconds hand, I had to have one. It is due to arrive on Saturday, so I'll be posting in the metal pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was also interested in the chronograph version, but it was a bit too big at I believe 45mm. Unfortunately, it seems the majority of the Precisionist run rather large.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Well, this is a first. The watch arrived a day early!










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## RC Crown

dwczinmb said:


> Well, this is a first. The watch arrived a day early!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Very nice!


----------



## tbgreen

Incoming:


----------



## tbgreen

Incoming:


----------



## salustiano

SARB035 I just bought from VadimMkim here @ WUS


----------



## Cvp33

*VOSTOK - Komandirskie*

Collection: Komandirskie
Movement - Mechanical VOSTOK 2431 auto 32 jewel
Depth rated to 20 bars (WR200)
Stainless steel case and back cover
Arrows and indices phosphor lumed
Producer: JSC Chistopol Watch Factory Vostok

Ebay seller: *dmit_bakh* 
Asking - $67.90 + $12.90 shipping = $80.80
Offered and accepted - $61 +$12.90 = $73.90
Minus ebay 10% = $54.90 + $12.90 = $67.80
Minus befrugal 1.25% rebate = *$67.04 NET*


----------



## nyamoci

Incoming. $220 net









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragl

*INCOMING!!!!*

















Cheers,

Alan


----------



## ZM-73

New strap arrived from JuntoWatch on Etsy for my Bulova A-15 and looks really good. I didn't know the A-15 came with black springbars.
Also, ordered a new strap from ManCaveLeather.


----------



## Cvp33

Damn MassDrop got me again. $650 MSRP is a LOT misleading but.....

*Mondaine Stop2Go Backlit Quartz - $229*

*SPECS:*

Movement: Mondaine stop2go cal 58-02 quartz
Case material: Stainless steel
Crystal: Sapphire
Caseback: Solid
BackLight feature
Case diameter: 41 mm
Case thickness: 11.5 mm
Lug width: 20 mm
Water resistance: 30 m (98 ft)

I watched the video, stop2go is an awesome function, coupled with backlit lume and well....it's the only way I could pay $229 for a Quartz Mondaine. The red strap will be the first casualty and I have a strap on the way that better fits the design.
























https://www.massdrop.com/buy/64472


----------



## francorx

Just arrived. Double pleasure. 









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## pacorolex

This baby from mother Russia









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## pacorolex

Cvp33 said:


> *VOSTOK - Komandirskie*
> 
> Collection: Komandirskie
> Movement - Mechanical VOSTOK 2431 auto 32 jewel
> Depth rated to 20 bars (WR200)
> Stainless steel case and back cover
> Arrows and indices phosphor lumed
> Producer: JSC Chistopol Watch Factory Vostok
> 
> Ebay seller: *dmit_bakh*
> Asking - $67.90 + $12.90 shipping = $80.80
> Offered and accepted - $61 +$12.90 = $73.90
> Minus ebay 10% = $54.90 + $12.90 = $67.80
> Minus befrugal 1.25% rebate = *$67.04 NET*
> 
> View attachment 13326089
> 
> View attachment 13326091
> 
> View attachment 13326093


Waiting for the same watch from the same seller

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## jack3174

My new Orient Bambino on a VERY hard to find Di-Modell Caracas strap. Super comfortable, super affordable.


----------



## Konkur

Seiko Sumo SBDC031.. Can't Wait


----------



## Rocat

I've gone "Old School" with an inbound PAG80 in very good condition. Looking forward to receiving it Thursday.

Here is a picture of one I had a few years ago that was absolutely in mint condition. Those who know this model will spot the non standard fabric strap off of the Japan Market PRW1100B-1JF It makes the watch more comfortable on the wrist and I may go that route again in the future.


----------



## heady91

So excited, this Alpina Seastrong Diver 300 should be on its way to me sometime tomorrow from a fellow WUS member.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## City74

Stowa just today announced the release of their Marine watch in 36mm. I have been wanting a marine style watch forever and to buy one with such heritage and from a great brand for under $700 is a no brainer. Should be here mid August


----------



## ObiWonWD40

My search for the ideal affordable chronograph continues and beyond the obvious Seiko I managed to buy for £39.99 just before last weekend I give you this candidate |>






























I managed to snag this off the Bay with a bit of careful 'Snipe' bidding for £11.79 + £7.60 postage. Yes I know that sounds a ridiculous price for a watch like this that normally sells for over £50, but I have to say that this was about my 5th attempt to buy one for a price where I could try the watch and give it to my Local Hospice Charity Shop if it was not for me.

My previous successes, if you want to call them that, were this:









Great quality watch, but although it has a Seiko Movement, the Chrono Seconds are not on the main dial so why the Tachy Scale? :think:

That is now my holiday watch as I can set the local time and still read the home time using the GMT scale. As I sniped this for just £22, if it gets stolen whilst abroad I will not be too upset. The Holuns I got for under $20 was a bit of a disaster, the whole watch did get replaced but it was still a cheap watch and looked like it, and it was too big at 44mm! Tried it, did not like it, charity shop liked it though! :-!

Regards
Jim


----------



## thetimelord

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Many years ago I had a Seiko Chrono that I bought for not a lot of money and I wore it to death! Since then I have been looking for a replacement as a beater. Yesterday I snagged this
> View attachment 13320143
> :-s
> 
> For a penny less than £40 it was a deal too good to miss, not my preferred colour, but for a beater that is a genuine Seiko, with a 4T57 movement , I don't really care! :-! This one has 100m Water Resist, which the old one did not have, so if I am wearing it watering the garden or washing the car I don't have to worry! b-) Delivery early next week |>
> 
> Regards
> Jim


I posted this on an, ahem, well-known UK site - from Argos, I believe? Argos were finding them hard to shift even at £49.99 (the previous price, not sure of RRP). A lot of commenters hated the Gold tone, but you could even it out with a NATO. One member even posted photos of theirs, here.


----------



## Y4BBZY

These for mods


----------



## ObiWonWD40

dwczinmb said:


> Well, this is a first. The watch arrived a day early!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


In the metal the watch looks so much better than the promo picture. Congratulations on your purchase the watch is a true stunner!

Regards
Jim


----------



## ObiWonWD40

thetimelord said:


> I posted this on an, ahem, well-known UK site - from Argos, I believe? Argos were finding them hard to shift even at £49.99 (the previous price, not sure of RRP). A lot of commenters hated the Gold tone, but you could even it out with a NATO. One member even posted photos of theirs, here.


Still available at Argos at the same price, the same watch in SS sells for over £100, is some places £125 or £150???

I plan on using the supplied strap for the moment, but if I use the watch a lot, then either a decent leather strap or a better bracelet. I don't like NATO straps, no reason just my personal preference. Effectively I will end up spending what the watch cost for the strap I expect 

Regards
Jim


----------



## ObiWonWD40

Dupe


----------



## thefunkfuzz

I did a silly thing on the weekend, in a moment of heady enthusiasm..
I ordered a watch with gold accents.
I don't have any gold, or ever wear any gold. So it might be too big an ask.
Nonetheless, I am excited to receive my SNE498! 
(It will be my 4th Seiko dive watch)

But look at that cheery face!


----------



## thefunkfuzz

.. And don't forget the quarter bezel lume!


----------



## cel4145

Spinnaker Bradner


----------



## pacorolex

cel4145 said:


> Spinnaker Bradner


Beautiful watches, but when I see them, I always think of a restaurant in Sausalito, San Francisco  http://www.spinnakersasausalito.us/home

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

I've always wanted a black PVD/DLC cased watch, never owned one. And I'm a sucker for white dial these days, so I have this one incoming.


----------



## cel4145

My second watch of the week, an Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT. Just got it (still needs resizing)


----------



## dramanet

cel4145 said:


> My second watch of the week, an Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT. Just got it (still needs resizing)


ordered the same


----------



## dramanet

cel4145 said:


> My second watch of the week, an Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT. Just got it (still needs resizing)


ordered the same


----------



## SteamJ

Traded for this one. I should have it later in the week.


----------



## Ipse

Drooling already....Zelos Gallant G4 from the friendly folks at Seriouswatches


----------



## Ipse

6 weeks and counting...damn, în Canada for 4 weeks already but no word on delivery. They likely wonder why it's ticking when moved....


----------



## DMCBanshee

Just got this Mileata M2 Defender


----------



## NYSCOTTY

thefunkfuzz said:


> .. And don't forget the quarter bezel lume!
> 
> View attachment 13336729


----------



## wtma

This one is more of an impulse buy, I immediately jumped on it when someone offered this modded Vostok Amphibia on a Miltat bracelet for just slightly over the price of the bracelet alone.


----------



## MissileExpert

This one's on the way. Junghans Max Bill Quartz.


----------



## skyefalcon6

Ipse said:


> 6 weeks and counting...damn, în Canada for 4 weeks already but no word on delivery. They likely wonder why it's ticking when moved....


Where did you purchase from? I've just begun researching Vostoks and other Russian watches.


----------



## skyefalcon6

Yellafella said:


> &#8230; and this came today (Friday) - super happy with this purchase, will become my yak fishing and adventure watch
> 
> View attachment 13279287


Which Seiko is this? Very nice.


----------



## nyamoci

skyefalcon6 said:


> Which Seiko is this? Very nice.


It looks like one of the new solar tunas. Check out the tuna lite thread over on the Seiko board

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ale De Alis

I bought this one three weeks ago, it's on the way. ST16xx inside


----------



## watchgeek96

just got this Orient King Diver in. The watch looks good for being almost 40yrs old.


----------



## watchgeek96

just got this Orient King Diver in. The watch looks good for being almost 40yrs old.
View attachment 13350999


----------



## watchgeek96

watchuseek96 said:


> just got this Orient King Diver in. The watch looks good for being almost 40yrs old.
> View attachment 13350999


Reattaching Picture


----------



## skyefalcon6

Got the 1st wave of straps in today. Expecting 2nd wave tomorrow plus a new Spinnaker.


----------



## yankeexpress

Restored Pogue


----------



## skyefalcon6

Got the second wave of nato straps and my Spinnaker Bradner SP-5057-03


----------



## Cvp33

Same here on the straps. Bunch (12) from BluShark and CheapNatoStraps. Already swapped out a few that made a world of difference!


----------



## skyefalcon6

Cvp33 said:


> View attachment 13354713


Where did you get these watches? Sharkey Tunas, correct?


----------



## skyefalcon6

I received my Vostok Teal Scuba Dude today. I decided on the 710 case since the lug size is 22 and provides options for my existing straps of the same size. Got this one off Amazon from Vostok America which was Prime rated. Overnight delivery was $4 extra so why not. You can find them cheaper on The Bay but they come from Russia and, well, shipping time. Picture time:


----------



## AP81

Jade monster. Never really taken interest in monsters until the Jade. Had it for 3 days, is -3 seconds. 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6

In all my excitement over the new Vostok, I forgot about the new 24mm strap for my MTM.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Just got this Raven Venture, I love it very comfortable on the wrist.


----------



## SteamJ

I like this one a lot more than I expected.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505

Finally gotta SNZG13 inbound, should land next thursday! Now i just need to find some different straps for it!


----------



## Cvp33

skyefalcon6 said:


> Where did you get these watches? Sharkey Tunas, correct?


On here actually. Just search FS section.


----------



## Cvp33

Caved with ebay 8% rebate + 1.25% befrugal.


----------



## nyamoci

$186 shipped from Ashford sale the other day









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DC guy

I just caught a raging bargain on this Blue Lagoon Samurai, about 2 minutes after it got listed on the bay. Made in Japan, and with the Limited Edition box. b-)









I was just bragging in the SOTC thread about how I hadn't had the urge to pick up a single watch this year.... so much for that one!


----------



## sticky

This little guy had just been consigned to the not so tender mercies of Royal Mail - it should be with me early next week (Always assuming that they don't lose it).


----------



## NYSCOTTY

DC guy said:


> I just caught a raging bargain on this Blue Lagoon Samurai, about 2 minutes after it got listed on the bay. Made in Japan, and with the Limited Edition box. b-)
> 
> View attachment 13361055
> 
> 
> I was just bragging in the SOTC thread about how I hadn't had the urge to pick up a single watch this year.... so much for that one!


 BLUE LAGOON SAMURAI !!!


----------



## tcl

Arrived today. It's a brand I've never heard of but the midnight blue dial, domed crystal and 38mm case diameter hooked me. Movement is Japanese quartz.


----------



## mannal

Not in the mail but on-order. The Tisell should be here pretty quick. The Seiko is not supposed to ship until late Aug.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

I went on a buying binge in the past month. Here are the watches that I purchased. The first two are already in my possession but I haven't photgraphed them yet. The third is on its way and the fourth I just won in an eBay auction a few hours ago. I bought two Glycine Airman GMT watches (quartz) because I really wanted the blue, but it wasn't available. After I got the black, it was available again. I couldn't pass up the price of $215.99 for a $995.00 list watch. It's probably an inflated retail price, but the watches are actually quite nice, espeically for what I paid.​


























​


----------



## mannal

Already arrived. Anv gift from my wife


----------



## DC guy

NYSCOTTY said:


> BLUE LAGOON SAMURAI !!!
> 
> View attachment 13362969
> View attachment 13362971


It's funny, eBay now thinks I'm interested in antique Japanese warrior armor.


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Ipse

skyefalcon6 said:


> Where did you purchase from? I've just begun researching Vostoks and other Russian watches.


Missed your question : eBay during a 15% bonanza 

Also....Can't wait....coming to me on the back of a turtle.


----------



## ZM-73

Custom watch strap from ManCaveLeather turned up last week. Looks great on my Marc & Sons vintage style diver.


----------



## TypeSly

Still waiting for my first 24hr... asdf asdf o|


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

Not sure if anyone here is even interested in these, but I've been on a bit of a cheap Chinese watch shopping spree this last month. This is one of thew nicer ones of the bunch; a Miyota movement for around 12 bucks including shipping:










Pardon the reflection please, this was the best I could do today.


----------



## Citizaner

These arrived in today's mail. On the left a 1974 Timex, on the right a1989 Saxon brand watch. Both hand crankers, I saw them online and the price was right, so I couldn't say no.









Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## CV50

I have Clover Strap coming but I'm @10 watches right now, my watch box is full however frequenting this forum keeps driving me !


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> Not in the mail but on-order. The Tisell should be here pretty quick. The Seiko is not supposed to ship until late Aug.
> 
> View attachment 13364467
> 
> 
> View attachment 13364469


3 watches out, 3 watches in. My 3rd Certina thanks to the Heads Up! thread completes the trifecta.


----------



## Rhorya

Incoming

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gorem

just arrived today


----------



## hongkongtaipan

eBay's PRONTO15 code today pushed me into buying a Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BGR4S6 that I had been looking at for a while on the Certified Watch Store site. It lists for $1150 and I got it for $204.20. I already got a Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BS4S6B from them a few days ago and it was an absolute steal ($305 for a $1295 watch and in pristine condition with the Startimer airplane embossed on the case back)! 





















​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

I pulled the trigger on another great deal today, this time from Ashford. I bought another chronograph, the Certina DS Podium Chronograph C001-417-16-057-01. It is a somewhat smaller watch than I usually go for -40mm- but I have several other 40mm watches and they fit me fine. This watch has the same Swiss movement (ETA G10.211) as another watch I recently purchased -the Tissot PRS516 Chronograph T100.417.11.031.00- which has a 42mm case.

















​


----------



## Ossamanity

Caved and finally ordered the other moon watch


----------



## DC guy

DC guy said:


> I just caught a raging bargain on this Blue Lagoon Samurai, about 2 minutes after it got listed on the bay. Made in Japan, and with the Limited Edition box. b-)
> 
> I was just bragging in the SOTC thread about how I hadn't had the urge to pick up a single watch this year.... so much for that one!


And heeeeeere's Johnny... what a stunner.

I didn't even have to resize it for my 6" wrist!


----------



## DMCBanshee

Love this Karlskrona Mod









atchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=13377399&d=1533838125[/IMG]


----------



## hongkongtaipan

My Tissot PRS516 Chronograph T100.417.11.031.00 arrived today. Although it came with a very nice sturdy bracelet, I immediately changed the bracelet to a black 3-hole rally strap with white stitching. I'm saving the bracelet without any scratches for later. I think the rally strap looks good on this watch since it has a racing vibe.















​


----------



## Antoine Lry

On its way from Japan, my first quartz since I was a kid: the casio G-Shock GW5000!


----------



## endotreated

Polar is less than a week old but RubberB Strap came today. Not sure if I like it more or going back to bracelet.


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince

Some delicious fast wrap goodness to return this puppy to stock
(kinda like the pic but in black).


----------



## Y4BBZY

Seiko SKX013










Sold my 007 and 009, hopefully the smaller size suits me better.


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> 3 watches out, 3 watches in. My 3rd Certina thanks to the Heads Up! thread completes the trifecta.
> 
> View attachment 13371761


Last watch ordered is the first one delivered. Another flawless watch from Ashford. My new Certina with our other new addition.


----------



## Cvp33

Certina chronograph - $258 eBay special


----------



## heady91

Just bought this on the sales forum. My first dress watch amongst many divers.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## fvc74




----------



## Rhorya

This came today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Davidson

I've been checking every few hours for the tracking info to refresh!


----------



## Spartan247

Not in the mail but fresh from the AD.


----------



## yankeexpress

SNZH51


----------



## heady91

Just snagged this up from the bargains thread for £35 thanks to BostonCharlie.
Cheap beater.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## carlitoswhey

New Toc 36mm hand wind in "Burren gold" just arrived.


----------



## Ale De Alis

carlitoswhey said:


> New Toc 36mm hand wind in "Burren gold" just arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the vintage look! what's the movement inside this wonderful watch?


----------



## carlitoswhey

It’s a Seagull. ST1700


----------



## Cvp33

VOSTOK arrived today. My first 24 hour watch, which is pretty cool. Love the dial, the lume, the case and the domed crystal. The crown is ****e once you fully extend to time set. It's just super wobbly. The bezel rotates, but no clicks, just smooth. Finally the bracelet is crap as most stated it would be. I tried for 30 minutes and the pins would not release. Actually bent my sizing tool. Oh well, looks better on a NATO any way. Bought a super engineer bracelet for it, but thought better of it. Definitely worth the $67 I paid for an automatic diver with 24hr clock....but not a penny more.



















Cvp33 said:


> *VOSTOK - Komandirskie*
> 
> Collection: Komandirskie
> Movement - Mechanical VOSTOK 2431 auto 32 jewel
> Depth rated to 20 bars (WR200)
> Stainless steel case and back cover
> Arrows and indices phosphor lumed
> Producer: JSC Chistopol Watch Factory Vostok
> 
> Ebay seller: *dmit_bakh*
> Asking - $67.90 + $12.90 shipping = $80.80
> Offered and accepted - $61 +$12.90 = $73.90
> Minus ebay 10% = $54.90 + $12.90 = $67.80
> Minus befrugal 1.25% rebate = *$67.04 NET*
> 
> View attachment 13326089
> 
> View attachment 13326091
> 
> View attachment 13326093


----------



## Chirv

Cvp33 said:


> VOSTOK arrived today. My first 24 hour watch, which is pretty cool. Love the dial, the lume, the case and the domed crystal. The crown is ****e once you fully extend to time set. It's just super wobbly. The bezel rotates, but no clicks, just smooth. Finally the bracelet is crap as most stated it would be. I tried for 30 minutes and the pins would not release. Actually bent my sizing tool. Oh well, looks better on a NATO any way. Bought a super engineer bracelet for it, but thought better of it. Definitely worth the $67 I paid for an automatic diver with 24hr clock....but not a penny more.
> 
> View attachment 13392861


IDK about these new 24hr models but I'm guessing it's the same - Vostok crowns are funky like that, you have to pull them with just a bit of pressure to turn the stem, or else the crown just spins loose on the stem. It's a feature not a flaw and is true to the original Komandirskies and Amphibias

Here's what I've got incoming. First dress watch and as a Sophomore engineering student I rarely wear anything other than shorts and t-shirts so we'll see how long it lasts. Was missing a subseconds and hand wound from my collection though... And love the thinness at 5.9mm! Think I'll be dressing it down on a perlon or nato.









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33

Stunning chirv


----------



## hongkongtaipan

I just recently decided that I like pilot watches a lot. I first bought a couple of Glycine GMT quartz watches, one black and one blue, for a really good discounted price from the watchgooroo. Then I turned my attention to the Alpina Startimer watches. In a matter of about a month, I went from not owning any Alpina watches to now about to take possession of my third. I got an insane bargain on an Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BS4S6B. The bracelet lists for more than I paid for the whole watch. Then I got a super deal on an Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BGR4S6 and switched out the textile strap for a Hirsch Liberty that I already owned. Today I put in an offer on a Alpina Startimer Pilot Automatic Sunstar AL-525GB4S6B on a bracelet. The offer was accepted and I expect to get the watch on Friday. This latter watch is a limited edition, one of 8888 to be made. It has a house manufactured engine based on a Sellita SW200 26 jewel movement, with a lot of beautiful embellishments that can be observed through the sapphire crystal back. I think I will be content not to look for any more watches for a while.















Alpina Startimer Pilot Automatic Sunstar AL-525GB4S6B








Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BS4S6B









Alpina Startimer Pilot Swiss Chronograph Big Date AL-372BGR4S6


(None of the pictures are mine)​


----------



## Rocat

Seiko Samurai SRPB99 was just ordered. I had the SRPB53 earlier this year but the waffle blue dial did nothing for me so I sold it. The PADI with the black textured wave dial and multi colored lume along with a bracelet for around $40 more than the 53 was a no brainer. This one also pulled me away from the SNE499 PADI I was considering. I had to get a Samurai back into the collection. I now have a Turtle, a Monster, and a Samurai back where they belong.


----------



## skyefalcon6

heady91 said:


> .....the bargains thread.....


Where is this located? I did a search but wasn't successful.


----------



## Rocat

skyefalcon6 said:


> Where is this located? I did a search but wasn't successful.


It's in the Affordables forum

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/heads-up-i-saw-bargain-here-list-place-thread-7-2018-a-4604625.html


----------



## skyefalcon6

Rocat said:


> It's in the Affordables forum
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/heads-up-i-saw-bargain-here-list-place-thread-7-2018-a-4604625.html


Gracias!


----------



## Ipse

skyefalcon6 said:


> Gracias!


You really should not thank people for being enablers... :-d
That thread is going to be the end of me.


----------



## JohnM67

Not in the mail, but reserved for me at the AD:


----------



## heady91

Seiko Padi Samurai on the way from ebay. Again, I have to blame the Heads up thread with their great deals!
Damn them!









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Y4BBZY

This.










*borrowed pics*


----------



## SteamJ

This is about to go into the mail for me from a trade.


----------



## wtma

A couple of silicone straps for my divers, less than $2 shipped each.


----------



## marcoscova

Bagelsport Nautilus in blue









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova

Parnis Batman









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

Hello, My name is Rocat and I have no self control when it comes to Seiko Divers. It's been one day since I purchased the SRPB99 and today I purchased the SRPC91 STO Turtle.

This one will be coming from Mimo's. Their price with the discount was within the cost of a lunch compared to eBay's best price and this one will come with a Seiko warranty.

WOW that image turned out much bigger than I thought it would. lol


----------



## Cvp33

*BOCTOK* Amphibia Neptune Diver 200m - Model #960762 - *$91.54* after all rebates

Link = > https://www.ebay.com/itm/RUSSIAN-Military-MAN-WATCH-VOSTOK-AMPHIBIA-NEPTUN-AMPHIBIAN-DIVER-200-m-960762/113198737664?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649

*Movement*: Automatic, self-winding, high beat 31 jewel
*Case*: Fully polished face, brushed back stainless steel 41mm
*Features*: 
- _Water resistant up to 200m/660ft
- Anti-Shock resistant 
- Subdial second hand
- Additional 24-hour hand GMT
- Date-of-the month calendar
- Stainless steel bracelet
- "Coke" graduated rotating bezel 
- Screw-down crown, as well as case back 
- Luminous hands and markings_

Asking - $93.50 + $13.50 shipping = $107.00
Offered - $86.00 + $13.50 - $97.50
Ebay 8% bucks ($6.88)
Befrugal 1.25% ($1.08)
*NET $91.54* _(saved $15.46)_


----------



## skyefalcon6

*I got a Vostok too!*

Received my Vostok Amphibia 710273 a few days early. Came with blue zulu and has unique numeral font and placement. Blue bezel might be in its future.....

































Just need to set the proper time & date now.


----------



## Ash.Bez

I have the ECA Calypso arriving next week which has been on pre-order for nearly three months. 









And this has just been posted today from the states. Absolute bargain and can't believe I've never seen one before. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jammybstard

Ash.Bez said:


> I have the ECA Calypso arriving next week which has been on pre-order for nearly three months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this has just been posted today from the states. Absolute bargain and can't believe I've never seen one before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Both lovely, What reference is the Seiko?

Sent from my Nokia 3210 using T9


----------



## NYSCOTTY

SteamJ said:


> This is about to go into the mail for me from a trade.


SAMURAI !!!


----------



## Ash.Bez

Jammybstard said:


> Both lovely, What reference is the Seiko?
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3210 using T9


SNKM97. I think it's a US only release. Probably the reason why I had never seen one until Friday evening. It actually comes with a steel bracelet but I think it looks so much better on leather. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6

Ash.Bez said:


> SNKM97.


This watch was $115 on Amazon when I added it to my list on 27-July. It's now almost $155.


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

Jammybstard said:


> Both lovely, What reference is the Seiko?
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3210 using T9


Hi. Don't think it's a US only release. It is part of the Recraft series and has been around for a few years. Also available at Long Island for $149 and ebay for around $140 (sometimes Joma and other grey dealers have it on sale for about $115 - but not currently)

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## ToneLoke09

Delivered earlier this week. Finally decided to go in on a Hamilton khaki. 38mm is my sweet spot. Took some time to check it on the ace timer and runs between -4 to -9 sec/ day depending on position. Only thing I noticed while taking pictures was the glare on the crystal. Overall, happy with it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sticky

One of these beasties is on its way to me.


----------



## dart1214

Just got this delivered


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> Not in the mail but on-order. The Tisell should be here pretty quick. The Seiko is not supposed to ship until late Aug.
> 
> View attachment 13364467
> 
> 
> View attachment 13364469


I just got shipping confirmation for both watches. Now it's official!


----------



## joepac

Ash.Bez said:


> SNKM97. I think it's a US only release. Probably the reason why I had never seen one until Friday evening. It actually comes with a steel bracelet but I think it looks so much better on leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not only in US. I bought one in the Philippines while on a trip. Well the SNKN01 which is the grey dial on leather but they had the SNKM97 there too.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Continuing my addiction for Alpina watches, I saw an auction for a "virtually indistinguishable from new store display" Alpina Startimer Pilot Navy Big Date AL-280NS4S6B from Shopworn and I placed what I thought was a ridiculously low bid using a sniper app. Lo and behold, I won the auction and got this $1150 watch for $238.50 delivered! It came with all the original packaging and protective films on the watch and bracelet intact (Alpina uses the most ruggest packaging of its watches of any I've ever bought) and it is absolutely beautiful. I haven't had a chance to take a picture of it yet or resize the stainless steel bracelet, but I am posting a couple of pictures I've borrowed from the Internet. The bracelet alone for this watch retails for $315, so I actually got the watch for free.









The watch on a strap in "real life" - notice the deep navy, which is authentic in this picture.









​


----------



## joepac

It finally arrived. 7:58 pm thanks DHL for letting me wait all day for this. Lol









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Y4BBZY

This


----------



## Davidson

Timex Easy Reader 35mm!


----------



## Cvp33

Lots of Alpinas......here's mine inbound now for $278 after all discounts.


----------



## Stargazer735

Cvp33 said:


> Lots of Alpinas......here's mine inbound now for $278 after all discounts.


Awesome! How'd you seal that discount??


----------



## Cvp33

Stargazer735 said:


> Awesome! How'd you seal that discount??


*Alpina Alpiner Automatic $278.32*

Price $349
Coupon code -$34.99 JUSTSAVE10
eBay 10% bucks -$31.40
Befrugal -$4.29
*NET $278.32*

Link - > https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpina-Alpiner-Automatic-White-Dial-Leather-Strap-Mens-Watch-AL525S4E6/163173267157?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> I just got shipping confirmation for both watches. Now it's official!


After a short pursuit through my neighborhood, I was able to corner my Mail Man. After shipping, and the yen to usd conversion, the purchase price was approx $480. I have $93.29 coming from eBates. I hate pins and collars so,,, this guy will be paired with a strap, until I decide to take on the challenge. Time-grapher has it running +3/4 (face-up)

















Update on #2 (Tisell)
Departed USPS Regional Facility 
METRO NY DISTRIBUTION CENTER 
Your item departed our USPS facility in METRO NY DISTRIBUTION CENTER on August 25, 2018 at 2:40 pm. The item is currently in transit to the destination.


----------



## yankeexpress

Both new arrivals


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Yet another Alpina on its way to me: Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph AL372BGMLY4FBS6. 80% discount from Certified Watch Store.

















​


----------



## Ash.Bez

Ash.Bez said:


> I have the ECA Calypso arriving next week which has been on pre-order for nearly three months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this has just been posted today from the states. Absolute bargain and can't believe I've never seen one before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The SNKM97 has arrived and it's amazing. Only downside is the bracelet. It looks good but it's very loud on the wrist so I've ordered a replacement strap from Pattini like the one below but a darker colour thread. 
The ECA should be with me on Wednesday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VCmember




----------



## mannal

I was looking for a rubber strap for my green Sumo and ended up with a strap and a watch.


----------



## ZM-73

STAG TYO chronograph from Amazon Japan.


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> Not in the mail but on-order. The Tisell should be here pretty quick. The Seiko is not supposed to ship until late Aug.
> 
> View attachment 13364467
> 
> 
> View attachment 13364469


I'm happy I didn't need to chase after my Mail Man for this one.


----------



## ARMADUK

Oh it was sooooo long that I've bought a watch, half of a year maybe (actually it's exactly 6 months today lol). This came in in the morning, despite sleeping for just 3 hours as soon as I opened the package I coulnd't take my eyes off this thing for the whole day. Exploding dial, manual, movement from around 1944-1955.


----------



## brandon\

Had a PADI for a while. But I'm going back to a 773 for a blue diver. It will get a sapphire and ceramic bezel insert - eventually. I'll probably do a CT Top Hat sapphire.










And I've been thinking of a solar diver. So I'll give this Citizen a run.


----------



## Cvp33

Loving my new Alpinas but hating the straps they came with. Having some custom ammo straps made with red stitching to make these pop. More to come.


----------



## mannal

This should do it for a while (I hope). Booty from latest eBay 15% off.









And

Another custom strap from Martu


----------



## Stargazer735

Sold a Zelos for this. Just ordered it yesterday.

Zelos was nice, but not the quality I had hoped for. Sold it for nearly what I paid and decided to go back to Swiss made.

Excited for this one! Will probably replace the bracelet with a rubber at some point.









Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Flo7

https://sg.carousell.com/p/ticino-depthmaster-168825724/

Ticino Depthmaster


----------



## Watch Obsessive

The watch gods were definitely looking down on me last night. Saw this on Instagram just before I went to bed and ordered first thing this morning.

Image courtesy of Worn & Wound, Dan Henry 1964 Gran Turismo.










I've been after a racing style chrono for as long as I can remember, especially a panda version. I'd considered the recent offerings from Longines (Heritage 1973) and Tag Heuer (Caliber 18 Telemeter) but both were a bit out of my budget. Looked at vintage many times on the bay and came close to pulling the trigger on a 70s Seiko Panda on several occasions (wish I had now as these have shot up in price of late). I was also talking to a seller about a vintage BWC that had the look I was after.

I'm familiar with Dan Henry but have never owned or handled one. It looks the tits in the pictures and the 38mm case size is perfect for my twig like wrists.

Until I can drop the cash on a vintage Heuer Carrera then this will do nicely. For 200 notes it looks like a bargain.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

1st gen Orient Ray Raven, I kinda like the look of that extra pusher to set the date. Should be here by Friday.


----------



## ZM-73

Currently being made in Poland (except it will be in mahogany).


----------



## tcl

Watch Obsessive said:


> The watch gods were definitely looking down on me last night. Saw this on Instagram just before I went to bed and ordered first thing this morning.
> 
> Image courtesy of Worn & Wound, Dan Henry 1964 Gran Turismo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been after a racing style chrono for as long as I can remember, especially a panda version. I'd considered the recent offerings from Longines (Heritage 1973) and Tag Heuer (Caliber 18 Telemeter) but both were a bit out of my budget. Looked at vintage many times on the bay and came close to pulling the trigger on a 70s Seiko Panda on several occasions (wish I had now as these have shot up in price of late). I was also talking to a seller about a vintage BWC that had the look I was after.
> 
> I'm familiar with Dan Henry but have never owned or handled one. It looks the tits in the pictures and the 38mm case size is perfect for my twig like wrists.
> 
> Until I can drop the cash on a vintage Heuer Carrera then this will do nicely. For 200 notes it looks like a bargain.


I hadn't seen that watch before. I took a look at it on the Dan Henry website and noticed that is has an image of an Aston Martin DB5 molded into the case back. That's a cool touch.


----------



## Ash.Bez

It's arrived and I have to say I'm very, very impressed.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac

Love that! Very Genta-esque! 


Ash.Bez said:


> It's arrived and I have to say I'm very, very impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Obsessive

tcl said:


> I hadn't seen that watch before. I took a look at it on the Dan Henry website and noticed that is has an image of an Aston Martin DB5 molded into the case back. That's a cool touch.


It's literally just been released, yesterday or today I think. Perfect timing for me.

I agree, the Aston on the back is a nice touch.

There's a good review on the Urban Gentry YouTube channel if you follow it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6

Got my shipment from Cheapest Nato Straps today. Bit of a blue theme on this round....


----------



## ObiWonWD40

Not exactly in the mail but the clue is in the Picture Attached. I picked this up yesterday in the Argos Clearance Sale for £72, brand new with their seller warranty and the usual Seiko UK 2 Year Warranty for £72.

These days I don't dive but it may go swimming! Before I had a Stroke in 2011 I was a Skipper and owned my own Dive Boat and this is the type of watch that I could have used, the stopwatch is very useful in navigation and many other ways when you have Divers in the water. One thing I noticed immediately, very reasonable bracelet so that you could easily size it to fit over a wetsuit, a drysuit maybe a bit more of an ask, but for the money I paid for this quality of watch I ain't complaining!

One final piece of info Model number SNDD97P1









I am one happy Bunny ;-)

Best regards
Jim


----------



## SteamJ

I have one of these that just shipped out from the UK.









For this. I'm hoping it's a great match.


----------



## Luckydawg003

Just ordered the Timex Waterbury Traditional white 38mm with the ebay deal. $31.19


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> I was looking for a rubber strap for my green Sumo and ended up with a strap and a watch.
> 
> View attachment 13428249
> 
> 
> View attachment 13428251


Super fast shipping from Singapore.


----------



## wtma

Arrived on time as scheduled.


----------



## yankeexpress

JDM solar/atomic titanium sapphire diver chrono



Updated with new case, crown and ceramic bezel, reduced price:









Glacier Blue, unusual on bracelet









7750 or SW500 based automatic chrono


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> This should do it for a while (I hope). Booty from latest eBay 15% off.
> 
> View attachment 13432829
> 
> 
> And
> 
> Another custom strap from Martu
> 
> View attachment 13432831


Happy with this guy but not thrilled about tonight's pins & post battle.


----------



## fvc74




----------



## heady91

This just turned up today. Finally added a GMT to my collection 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33

Junkers Mount Everest - $281 after all rebates. Sized and ready for action.


----------



## tcl

Cvp33 said:


> Junkers Mount Everest - $281 after all rebates. Sized and ready for action.


That engine cover distracted my attention away from the watch. I see that you have the need for speed.


----------



## john_s

Just arrived. Couldn't resist after the Hodinkee article.


----------



## skyefalcon6

Got my Komandirskies today. Only 3 weeks from Chistopol.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

This Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph AL372BGMLY4FBS6 just came today. I knew that I would want to replace the stock strap. I put it on a black padded strap 
that I already had, but changed out the black PVD buckle. Here are pictures of the watch with stock strap and the black one.















​


----------



## blacktuesday

Been keeping a gym bag at work, so that means I'll need an extra watch.


----------



## Cvp33

tcl said:


> That engine cover distracted my attention away from the watch. I see that you have the need for speed.


*GUILTY*

*At VIR with the Porsche Club back in May


----------



## Cvp33

hongkongtaipan said:


> View attachment 13441333
> 
> ​


Your picture may have just change my mind about this watch. Great choice on the dark strap. Finally that watch has the look it should.


----------



## thbeck

Just won on the Bay. A Heuer Autavia 11630


----------



## Skeptical

My first new watch in a while. Finally trying the Mako II. The original Mako was the watch that got me into this hobby, and it's amazing that me that with all the upgrades, this was just about the same price I paid for my old one in 2012.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hewesyourdaddy

Patiently waiting for seller to get back home from Labor Day weekend getaway so they can send it to me.... a DOXA Sharkhunter. Picture of actual watch won't upload, but we al know what it looks like, don't we?


----------



## TacticalTimbo

Saw this and just had to pull the trigger


----------



## TacticalTimbo

duplicate post


----------



## drwindsurf

I have this MM30 homage coming in...pretty excited


----------



## Cvp33

Surprisingly nice detail from Nautica with the knurled case.



TacticalTimbo said:


> Saw this and just had to pull the trigger
> View attachment 13442969
> 
> View attachment 13442971
> 
> View attachment 13442973


----------



## ZM-73

Just arrived, STAG TYO 3 eye chronograph.


----------



## ObiWonWD40

Pulsar beater Chronograph arrived this morning :-!

The picture from the ad








What arrived this morning








The cheap beater has turned into a £35 inc Delivery keeper :-d
I is one happy bunny |>

Best regards
Jim


----------



## brandon\

New watch day.


----------



## john_s

Cvp33 said:


> Surprisingly nice detail from Nautica with the knurled case.


I thought the same thing.


----------



## Watch Obsessive

Arrived today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcmgti

New here and first post(former lurker), I have these on the way. 

Luminox Atacama 1827


----------



## dcmgti

dcmgti said:


> New here and first post(former lurker), I have these on the way.
> 
> Luminox Atacama 1827


Accidentally hit the submit button and don't have editing abilities, lol.

Anyways Luminox Ataacama 1827 and Seiko SRPC93K1.


----------



## cel4145

Watch Obsessive said:


> Arrived today


Love the look of that watch. Only I need a 42mm version (watches wear small on me)


----------



## Chirv

Got a couple vintage Breitlings and this gorgeous aqua Ruhla single register (does subseconds even count?) running central seconds chrono in a few days ago from a trade... Thought I'd keep one of the Breitlings but think I'll keep the Ruhla as I've fallen in love with it and it's keeping excellent time!

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

I have a Victorinox Swiss Army Dive Master 500 (241430) on Black Ice bracelet bought from forum member Gerry.GEG coming in the mail. 
It should be here on Friday, even though it is coming cross country from Washington state to South Carolina.








​


----------



## TacticalTimbo

Here it is, 120 click bezel with zero play, and screw crown...better than I expected!


----------



## Cvp33

Definitely feeling like the Russians have influenced my watch buying here lately. Just picked up a bunch using some best offer deals, combined shipping and ebay's 10% off. I'll post more pix later:

VOSTOK Komadirskie

390638 K-39 ~$152
350501 K-39 ~$70
346769 K-34 ~$125
476773 K-34 ~$136
650539 GMT ~$57
650841 ~$70


----------



## Ziptie

Should see this by the end of the week. Citizen tough GMT/World time, solar, titanium.


----------



## Ossamanity

Watch Obsessive said:


> Arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great!!! Initial impressions?


----------



## brandon\

TacticalTimbo said:


> Here it is, 120 click bezel with zero play, and screw crown...better than I expected!


Wow. Those lugs and that knurling. Nice.


----------



## Rocat

TacticalTimbo said:


> Here it is, 120 click bezel with zero play, and screw crown...better than I expected!


What model is this? It looks very nice.


----------



## wtma

Pre owned Seiko 7T92 panda in mint condition (seller's pic)


----------



## Watch Obsessive

Ossamanity said:


> Looks great!!! Initial impressions?


For 200 quid I have no complaints so far. My first quartz watch in years, would have preferred some cogs but I'm all about the look with this piece. Plus it stopped me going the dangerous vintage route and dropping money I don't have on a Heuer or similar.

I've not played with the bracelet yet but have read it's decent. This model has already sold out I believe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TacticalTimbo

Rocat said:


> What model is this? It looks very nice.


NAPPRF003 is the model No.
Thanks


----------



## yankeexpress

TacticalTimbo said:


> NAPPRF003 is the model No.
> Thanks


Thanks

$128 on Amazon
$116 on eBay


----------



## Cvp33

yankeexpress said:


> Thanks
> 
> $128 on Amazon
> $116 on eBay


$129.99 @ bed, bath & beyond
-20% email sign up coupon (verified)
-4% befrugal link through
*$99.83 **NET*

Edit:

NAPPRF001 for the blue version
NAPPRF002 for gunmetal/black version ~$83 @ Walmart.com after befrugal rebate (the one I'm going to get)


----------



## Chirv

Trying to rid myself of my vintages is going swimmingly. Never seen a Seiko quite like it, and miss the sports watch style and light dial from my old Terrascope.









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33

Custom ammo bag straps for my Alpinas. Ordered another buckle to fit these style strap, 5mm thick. 21mm Alpina buckle will fit both the 21mm with no taper strap and the 22mm with 21mm taper. Can't wait to get these swapped!


----------



## SteamJ

New shoes arrived in time for Flieger Friday. I'm not sure I love this strap though. Maybe I'm spoiled by the number of handmade straps I have but this one is very stiff and the edges seem machine cut rather than hand cut so it's not soft like the custom straps I have. Granted this was only about $30 but I still think I expected more from this Zuludiver. It's pull-up leather so perhaps once it's had time to build up some character I'll come to appreciate it more. If not I'll have one made for the watch soon.


----------



## Rocat

Ordered it again!

One of these days I'll learn my lesson. This is the third time I've bought the SRP481 Ice Monster.

Old photo of when I had it before.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Just got my Victorinox Swiss Army Dive Master 500 241430 today. I'm very impressed with it, especially the lume.







​


----------



## NYSCOTTY

Rocat said:


> Ordered it again!
> 
> One of these days I'll learn my lesson. This is the third time I've bought the SRP481 Ice Monster.
> 
> Old photo of when I had it before.
> 
> ICE MONSTER !!!


----------



## bigshoe83

I currently have 2 Seiko divers incoming, a modded SKX007 for me and an SKX013 for the wife


----------



## speedyweasel

Nabbed a quartet of BluShark straps for my incoming bronze divers, my Alpina Startimer Auto Pilot and my 8920OB. With their buy-two-get-one sale and my 20% off code, I got 4 great straps for $80 shipped. Not too shabby.


----------



## speedyweasel

Holy duplicate post, Batman!


----------



## Cvp33

Seemed harmless for $134 from Sierra Trading Post.


----------



## Chirv

First (doubly) inebriated watch purchase, first Seiko that's bound to be a keeper (right?!? I can't believe I've never had a Seiko in rotation either!!!). Second pic is what's making room for it, it was my first automatic and "major" watch purchase... Just can't justify keeping it anymore especially with another PVD flieger (Bulova A15).









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## medic1

Seko Compressor


----------



## Ash.Bez

New Pattini strap has landed for the Recraft so I can finally get it on the wrist. Love it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## medic1

Ash.Bez said:


> New Pattini strap has landed for the Recraft so I can finally get it on the wrist. Love it.
> 
> <JPG removed>
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, I never saw one like that before.


----------



## joepac

Ash.Bez said:


> New Pattini strap has landed for the Recraft so I can finally get it on the wrist. Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks awesome Ash! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## hungdangnguyen23

I really really like the Nomos Tetra but no way am I gonna drop $1-2K+ on such an odd duck of a dress watch.

Heard about this Sea-Gull powered gem on the Chinese watch forum and decided to roll the dice. Hacking, handwinding, 100 ft WR, bauhaus design, pretty sure the hands are painted but at this price for an automatic what can you expect? Amazon Prime allows free returns anyways if it ends up being a dud, we shall see...


----------



## medic1

*Finally !*

The Landeron Polaris got here.... Could it have taken any longer ! And of course, it was on French time..... :-d ;-)


----------



## watchonabudget

not in the mail but real close to pull the trigger 
timex e-class


----------



## Cvp33

*ZEPPELIN* *100 years Chronograph 7676-2 special edition*

Looks like I got the last one from LuxChoice or I'd post it as a bargain. Best ebay price was $316.35, WatchExclusive was next at $287. This is the only new gold watch in my collection (when it arrives). Black dial and gold, just got me. Co-axial layout ticks another box for me.

*$246.00 LuxChoice*
*- $5.00 HOLIDAY5* coupon code and free shipping
*-$14.52 6% Befrugal rebate* (payable in 30 days, quicker than most)
*$227.43 NET*


----------



## ObiWonWD40

With the threads on Pulsar Watches and the more recent thread on "A Watch Interesting Enough to Make You Go Quartz" I got to browsing a little bit wider and found myself a New Old Stock one of these. Rubbish Strap, but a nice leather Rally style could fit the bill, but I will see. I also got two sets of batteries as I am guessing the ones inside could be getting exhausted. Anyway a few hours fun will be had whilst I set it up later :-d

Best regards
Jim


----------



## watchgeek96

I got a San Martin GMT, straight coming from Taobao


----------



## SteamJ

watchuseek96 said:


> I got a San Martin GMT, straight coming from Taobao
> View attachment 13477151


Very curious as to the quality. San Martin has a couple of pieces that I like the look of.


----------



## Raf82

Vostok Komandirskie 1965 Anniversary Edition ordered today from Russia. Manual wind for 135USD.









Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

I ordered a Citizen BN-0151 from Jomashop this morning. They then sent an email stating they do not have it in stock but it will ship within 6 days. Good thing I went for the free shipping. If ya'll need me I'll be at the mailbox waiting.


----------



## Cvp33




----------



## Rocat

This Hurricane that was barrelling down on us has petered out to a misting and some wind so far. What else is a WUS supposed to do when your bored, still have power, internet and a window to the world through your laptop. Why you go watch shopping of course. lol

I know I'll never find this,








the SRP313 that is new and that will be in my budget.

I found the next best thing at least for me is the SRP601. Is it a true Dracula? No, but that's alright since I like Seiko 5 models anyway. This one will contrast nicely with my SRP481. I found it at Creation Watches for a very reasonable amount of which I was more than willing to pay and then Creation throws in a 10% discount automatically. I believe the discount was mentioned in the bargain thread earlier, most likely by Boston Charlie. Anyway, the SRP601 is inbound when they get around to shipping it out. I bet it will get here before my Citizen BN-0151 from Jomashop arrives. lol


----------



## Ipse

Waiting...waiting...had to go through a forwarder to get this in Canada. If it turns out that it's too big for my 7.25" wrist I will cry myself to sleep.


----------



## skyefalcon6

Got some bezels and inserts today from Dr Seikostain:









This blue one is going on the polished bezel









The red is going on the black bezel









Can't wait...


----------



## cel4145

Arrived today: Luminox Giant Sea Turtle


----------



## Cvp33

Made all the difference.


----------



## Cvp33

*Zeppelin 7680-1 Quartz chronograph with alarm = $227 @ eBay with some creative negotiating and 10% cash back*




















*Junker G38 - Automatic = $241 @ ClockDr.com*


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Cvp33 said:


> Made all the difference.
> 
> View attachment 13491811


I also changed out the strap on my watch. Definitely improves the look. Mine is a Hirsch Liberty. Your custom-made strap is awesome. They even stitched around the stamping on the leather. Great work!


----------



## Rocat

A 20mm V1 and a 22mm V2 Uncle Seiko waffle straps are inbound. Both in black as I have a 20m V2 in orange that arrived today.


----------



## Ziptie

Citizen AT9037 (same as the 9036, 9065, AFAICT). Atomic, sapphire, etc.


----------



## heady91

Ordered a Sinn 104 white. Can't wait!









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6

I have these beauties coming:


----------



## ZM-73

New strap arrived yesterday from SnopekCo on Etsy.


----------



## TacticalTimbo

Picked this puppy up from Argos today, only £69.99!


----------



## mannal

My CheapNatoStrap's order arrived today. I need some thin bars and free shipping kicked in at $35 so,,,,,, I have another strap in-bound.


----------



## Cvp33

Komandirskie K34 dual time automatic arrived. Fabric strap with center deployment just did feel right. Geckota bracelet improved the look/feel immensely and the combination of brushed/polished matches the case.


----------



## smileycon

Looks so cool!


----------



## Exer

My first Laco









The nato strap was horrible









That's better


----------



## watchmego3000

Got a Sinn EZM 3F arriving today, pre-owned. Receiving a PO watch vs new is always a little bit of a gamble, given everyone has different ideas of condition and you never really know what you're getting. Also have never seen this watch in the flesh.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie

daschlag said:


> Got a Sinn EZM 3F arriving today, pre-owned. Receiving a PO watch vs new is always a little bit of a gamble, given everyone has different ideas of condition and you never really know what you're getting. Also have never seen this watch in the flesh.


Looks great. Good luck!


----------



## hollywoodphil

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33

Junkers just landed. G38, auto, exhibition case back, 42mm, domed Crystal. Nice package for $241 from ClockDR.com.

View attachment 13510021


View attachment 13510025


----------



## jmseiko

Arriving Saturday 

Glycine GL0077









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx

Shipped from China, should be here... next week or two...?









Arriving tomorrow:









Also, maybe tomorrow?:


----------



## mannal

eBay 15% off, the right watch and the right time.


----------



## Cvp33

Glycine Airman GMT 42mm Quartz - $158 using the eBay coupon deal. Can't wait.


----------



## mannal

Wife, "I want the new Apple watch". Me, "go for it!" See my previous post.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/inco...-mail-part-5-a-1246922-1036.html#post47110033

She came home from the mall with this:


----------



## Fluffyfreak505

Just ordered a Seiko SRPC07, The Orange Samurai! Should stave off my extreme want of a orange Monster for a couple of weeks! &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## SteamJ

mconlonx said:


> Shipped from China, should be here... next week or two...?
> 
> View attachment 13511973


Nice. How much, from where and do they do a Type B?


----------



## SteamJ

I haven't owned a Vostok in years and got the itch again. Using a 15% off coupon, getting the seller to come down and little and with a $50 visa gift card I got recently this only cost me about $4 new coming from Russia.









I'm likely going to order this bezel for it as well.


----------



## brmvs

I recently started to have a thing for vintage watches. I just bought two new additions to my humble collection.

A Eppo with in my opinion some very nice patina.









And a ZentRa automatic. Never owned a vintage auto and had to scratch the itch.









Both were quite reasonably priced and they both have interesting movements.


----------



## mconlonx

SteamJ said:


> Nice. How much, from where and do they do a Type B?


I hope so... US$198, ebay, San Martin (China) watch company seller sanmartinwatch, no idea about a Type B -- in a different thread there is a suggestion to search San Marin on Alie-x, but neither this watch nor a Type B come up.


----------



## mconlonx

mconlonx said:


> Arriving tomorrow:
> 
> View attachment 13511975


It's here...:

View attachment 13514033


(damn, I'm hairy...)


----------



## knightRider

skyefalcon6 said:


> I have these beauties coming:
> 
> View attachment 13497137


Who sells that please?


----------



## Rocat

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Just ordered a Seiko SRPC07, The Orange Samurai! Should stave off my extreme want of a orange Monster for a couple of weeks! ��
> View attachment 13513343


It won't stave off the craving for a Monster at all. Also, to me, the dial of the Samurai is a completely different orange than the Monster. It seems to be a bit paler in color.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505

Rocat said:


> It won't stave off the craving for a Monster at all. Also, to me, the dial of the Samurai is a completely different orange than the Monster. It seems to be a bit paler in color.


Not helping pal


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

Hi.
70's King Seiko on the way. Hopefully in about a week.

View attachment 13520059


----------



## Exer

This guy, but I have to admit, removing the bracelet on these Locles is no joke


----------



## SteamJ

I did not expect to bring this home over the weekend.


----------



## mconlonx

Incoming, 2 of 3 received.









Luch one-hander. Cool, affordable, manual wind. Came with original black leather strap, plus an extra NATO, but will be sourcing different color NATO strap(s) for it.


----------



## nordland_nl

Incoming !! 










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## TacticalTimbo




----------



## mconlonx

TFW, "Out For Delivery"!!!:









This will deliver to my home... I'm at work... counting the hours and minutes...


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> eBay 15% off, the right watch and the right time.
> 
> View attachment 13512403


And, it's here. Everything appears to be aligned and the seconds hand is almost perfect.


----------



## mconlonx

3 of 3.









OK, so this is the last of my newb premature WUSjaculation / instagratification phase, from here on out, targeted purchases over a course of months. No, really...


----------



## Exer

Longines hydroconquest with the ETA 2892 came in earlier today, I'm loving it!


----------



## sduford

Sorry, double post by error...


----------



## sduford

Got one of these beauties on the way.

They seem to be selling like hot cakes, the panda and evil panda versions are already sold-out!


----------



## Cvp33

Got both my straps sorted for my Alpinas and my Glycine came in! What a great watch and a VERY easy wear at 42mm.


----------



## Spartan247

Just ordered my first Vostok from Meranom.

Amphibia 100845










I plan on keeping it stock aside from maybe upgrading to a stainless crown.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

I pre-ordered a Boldr Venture Titanium Field Watch and just got a notice that my PayPal account was debited for it. I'm not sure when they will begin shipping them. It's smaller than I usually wear, but it looks like a good watch for less than $100 and maybe I'll gift it to my grandson. Since it is titanium it is very light. He's only 5 now and pretty hard on things, so this might be just what he needs in a couple of years.







​


----------



## Toofsy

Steril FFF homage


----------



## skyefalcon6

Just ordered this Steinhart OVM


----------



## yankeexpress

Bronze numbers version


----------



## yankeexpress

New Sharkmaster 300 blue dial Triangle with date was on sale, 10% off.


----------



## skyefalcon6

This caught my eye about a week ago and been doing a little research. Pulled the trigger just now.


----------



## ZM-73

Lenvino Lecronos.








Elysee 98015 from Touch of Modern. My first bronze (and for that matter meca quartz) watch.


----------



## slorollin

skyefalcon6 said:


> Just ordered this Steinhart OVM
> 
> View attachment 13543107


Just got mine today. I ordered it Friday evening. Amazing.... Singapore to NC.....
And the watch has blown me away with the quality at this price. Best deal for me in a while. I've made 2 buys from Gnomon now and they are a wonderful company. Immediate shipping and they always include a little extra. This time they threw in a NATO strap and a cleaning cloth. I will not hesitate to buy from them again.


----------



## skyefalcon6

slorollin said:


> Just got mine today. I ordered it Friday evening. Amazing.... Singapore to NC.....
> And the watch has blown me away with the quality at this price. Best deal for me in a while. I've made 2 buys from Gnomon now and they are a wonderful company. Immediate shipping and they always include a little extra. This time they threw in a NATO strap and a cleaning cloth. I will not hesitate to buy from them again.


I ordered mine direct from Steinhart. The site says 1-2 days shipping so it will be interesting to see if that holds up. Good to know about Gnomon so thanks for that.


----------



## slorollin

skyefalcon6 said:


> I ordered mine direct from Steinhart. The site says 1-2 days shipping so it will be interesting to see if that holds up. Good to know about Gnomon so thanks for that.


I thought that the one I ordered was only available through Gnomon. It's surprising to me that you can also buy it direct from Steinhart. Maybe it's a different model? This is the one I bought:

Steinhart Watches - Ocean Vintage Military 39 - Gnomon Exclusive

I ordered it last Friday night and it was on my porch in NC Monday afternoon........from SINGAPORE!


----------



## slorollin

skyefalcon6 said:


> I ordered mine direct from Steinhart. The site says 1-2 days shipping so it will be interesting to see if that holds up. Good to know about Gnomon so thanks for that.


I thought that the one I ordered was only available through Gnomon. It's surprising to me that you can also buy it direct from Steinhart. Maybe it's a different model? This is the one I bought:

Steinhart Watches - Ocean Vintage Military 39 - Gnomon Exclusive

I ordered it last Friday night and it was on my porch in NC Monday afternoon........from SINGAPORE!


----------



## skyefalcon6

slorollin said:


> I thought that the one I ordered was only available through Gnomon. It's surprising to me that you can also buy it direct from Steinhart. Maybe it's a different model? This is the one I bought:
> 
> Steinhart Watches - Ocean Vintage Military 39 - Gnomon Exclusive
> 
> I ordered it last Friday night and it was on my porch in NC Monday afternoon........from SINGAPORE!


Just got the shipment notification today and ETA is Monday. Guess Gnomon is better from a shipping standpoint. *shrug*


----------



## mconlonx

Newb. Fickle. Limited funds, can't post to sale sub-forum, only trade, so...

Outgoing: Zelos Mako bronze - Watch, I hardly knew ye...

Incoming: Squale "Pan Am" GMT


----------



## Gazza74

Welp,

Got this in the mail (somewhere around the world - tracking hasn't been updated in 5 days).










And just put a deposit down on this non-affordable, so not in the mail yet.










That'll be it for this year for me.....I may have to sell a few though.


----------



## ObiWonWD40

The Post-Lady delivered this at around 11am today, unpacked, zeroed the central seconds hand, set the time and date and have been wearing it all day!
To say I was chuffed with this for the price I landed it for would be an understatement!
















Best regards
Jim


----------



## Ossamanity

New to me NTH BARRACUDA


----------



## soulsocket7

Toofsy said:


> View attachment 13542023
> 
> 
> Steril FFF homage


Want this. Where did you get it from?

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## tcl

I sold this Orient when I acquired a few other blue hand watches but I later missed the look of the long thin Roman numerals. I bought it again and plan to keep it this time. I'm glad there were still a few new examples on the market. It's a slim (under 8mm case depth) light weight quartz.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23

Damn it. I have a serious problem, I told myself that it's Rolex or bust for my next watch but I just couldn't help myself (the price on this one was too good)....

Seller's pic, not mine. Currently en route to my office from Japan (*drumroll*)....the ORANGE ARNIE









Looks like my 033 is gonna have a new brother to split wrist time with....


----------



## cel4145

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> Damn it. I have a serious problem, I told myself that it's Rolex or bust for my next watch but I just couldn't help myself (the price on this one was too good)....
> 
> Seller's pic, not mine. Currently en route to my office from Japan (*drumroll*)....the ORANGE ARNIE
> 
> View attachment 13557209


That is way more interesting than a Rolex :-!


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

I should be putting $$$ aside for the Farer chrono I've got my eyes on but I just had to scratch an itch. I tell myself I bought this Undone race timer because I want to try out a watch with a mecha-quartz movement. Never mind that the last time I participated in a regatta or any sailboat race was more than fifteen years ago...


----------



## w4tchnut

My very first Invicta. 
The collection needed one.
Thanks to the "I saw a bargain" thread.









Sent from my MotoG(5) using Tapatalk


----------



## clbryant1981

Got an Orient Bambino on the way. The part causing anxiety is I recently moved and forgot to change my shipping address on my account so it’s going to my old house. Luckily I know the people that live in my old house and already talked to them. Just added a few more days to me receiving it.


----------



## clbryant1981

Got an Orient Bambino on the way. The part causing anxiety is I recently moved and forgot to change my shipping address on my account so it’s going to my old house. Luckily I know the people that live in my old house and already talked to them. Just added a few more days to me receiving it.


----------



## Cvp33

*
$1,725 MSRP
$599 Ebay through watchgooroo
$400 Offered and accepted
- $6 Top Cash rebate
- $4 Ebay rewards
$390 NET/NET*

*SPECS*
*BRAND*: Glycine SERIES Airman GL0175, GL0176, GL0178 
*Size*: 42mm
*Bracelet*/Strap: 22mm
*Manufacture*: Swiss Made 
*Automatic Engine* - Glycine Calibre GL293
*Power Reserve*: 42 Hours
*Crown*: Screw Down
*Water Resistance*: 100m/330ft
*Bezel*: Uni-Directional
*Crystal*: Sapphire
*Caseback*: Transparent










*Glycine *Men's 3955.181.MB1 *Airman Double Twelve Automatic *42mm - GL0175 on bracelet

*LINK ->*https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Mens-3955-181-MB1-Airman-Double-Twelve-Automatic-42mm-GL0175/332838458502?_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20160727114228%26meid%3Dec54d96bfda24dea8f9c5886987afacb%26pid%3D100290%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D332838458502%26itm%3D332838458502&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507










*Glycine* Men's 3955.191.MB1 *Airman Double Twelve Automatic* 42mm - GL0176 on bracelet

*LINK ->*https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Mens-3955-191-MB1-Airman-Double-Twelve-Automatic-42mm-GL0176/332838460855?_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20160727114228%26meid%3Da23ce0f1092e453abb6ae53c5b88d15e%26pid%3D100290%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D332838458502%26itm%3D332838460855&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507










*Glycine *Men's 3955.292.LB9B *Airman Double Twelve Automatic *42mm - GL0178 on strap

*LINK ->*https://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Mens-3955-292-LB9B-Airman-Double-Twelve-Automatic-42mm-GL0178/332838462737?_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20160727114228%26meid%3D1b9d3a7bc28744f48d483c1fc2a6345b%26pid%3D100290%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D332838460855%26itm%3D332838462737&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507


----------



## Chirv

Seller's pics of course, but this '40s fancy lug gold plated oversize Benrus will be making its way over to me tomorrow. Super stoked for it as I don't have a dress piece yet and love the look, but most importantly is the history behind the brand and my family. I was born stateside but my parents are Romanian and the tricolor on the dial is the Romanian flag colors because the company was founded by a Romanian immigrant and his brothers. Been after one of these with the tricolor (a lot harder to find than those without) for a while and this one looks just perfect to boot.









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toofsy

soulsocket7 said:


> Want this. Where did you get it from?
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


From Alibaba, I sent you the link by MP


----------



## soulsocket7

Toofsy said:


> From Alibaba, I sent you the link by MP


Received it. Thank you.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## medic1

ObiWonWD40 said:


> The Post-Lady delivered this at around 11am today, unpacked, zeroed the central seconds hand, set the time and date and have been wearing it all day!
> To say I was chuffed with this for the price I landed it for would be an understatement!
> 
> View attachment 13553543
> 
> View attachment 13553549
> 
> 
> Best regards
> Jim


Hi -

What did you mean by _"zeroed the central seconds hand"_


----------



## ConsumingTime

First post. Ordered one of these from GearBest yesterday. Cadisen C1032.


----------



## universal_cynic

HMT Shreyas en route from India. Hopefully it will arrive with a steel bracelet instead of that brown plastic thing.

View attachment 13567139


----------



## P.J.M.

I've got two I'm eagerly awaiting and that's the Tudor Heritage Ranger and the Casio G-Shock GMW-B5000D-1


----------



## SteamJ

universal_cynic said:


> HMT Shreyas en route from India. Hopefully it will arrive with a steel bracelet instead of that brown plastic thing.


Nice watch but that strap looks like it was molded from a Tootsie Roll.


----------



## universal_cynic

I know, which is why I requested a steel bracelet instead. I almost didn't buy it because of that strap.


SteamJ said:


> Nice watch but that strap looks like it was molded from a Tootsie Roll.
> 
> View attachment 13567279


----------



## marcoscova

Just got these guys in last week









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ConsumingTime

SteamJ said:


> Nice watch but that strap looks like it was molded from a Tootsie Roll.
> 
> View attachment 13567279


At least it's not a NATO. :-d


----------



## Al Faromeo

If all goes to plan then November will be bringing me a salmon-dialed Vapaus Vorcut...


----------



## SpaceCadet65

.

Double Post


----------



## SpaceCadet65

Another impulse purchase. Seiko Recraft in burgundy. The watch dial looks very plain, almost brown in low light. In brighter light, the sunburst dial comes to life with depth and a range of deep reds. The applied indices have multiple surfaces that catch the light and sparkle when you move. I immediately put it on a an inexpensive engineer-ish bracelet (link below). I'm shocked at the quality for the price. Lots of wrist presence! I have 7" wrists and it's at the top end of what I can comfortably wear. And it's a brute coming in at 158g on the bracelet.

More fun than I deserve for under $160.

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B078RFJGX7/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

View attachment 13569463

View attachment 13569467


----------



## ZM-73

Arrived today, Lenvino Lecronos.


----------



## Flo7

Sharkey 62Mas Hommage


----------



## olavii

My wallet has taken some hits lately.
Incoming:
GMW-B5000D-1D
GF8235D-1B
MTG-G1000BS-1AER
GST-W300G-1A2ER
Glycine Combat 6 Classic 43 GL0102

And black friday is coming.. Pffft.


----------



## cel4145

Just ordered this 43mm Jazzmaster Slim from Ashford's pre-owned section:


----------



## ChiefWahoo

I love these but the ones I've seen were small for me. Does anyone know of a 62MAS that's longer than 50mm? I expect it would kill the look if it were Sumo sized, but I'd love to try one.


Flo7 said:


> Sharkey 62Mas Hommage
> 
> View attachment 13575639


----------



## TypeSly

ZM-73 said:


> Arrived today, Lenvino Lecronos.
> View attachment 13571613
> 
> 
> View attachment 13571617


Oh my... How did you hold it together waitin' on that one? Lol, it's lovely.


----------



## TypeSly

Just ordered this from Japan, and my eye is already starting to twitch. :-(


----------



## ZM-73

TypeSly said:


> Oh my... How did you hold it together waitin' on that one? Lol, it's lovely.


It wasn't easy, but it arrived in good time. Really good finish, Seiko NH35A movement keeping good time and curved sapphire crystal. Liking it very much.


----------



## TypeSly

Wow, I could stare at that all day. Great choice, and I bet it's going to be a big conversation starter! |>


----------



## olavii

olavii said:


> My wallet has taken some hits lately.
> Incoming:
> GMW-B5000D-1D
> GF8235D-1B *Check!*
> MTG-G1000BS-1AER *Check!*
> GST-W300G-1A2ER
> Glycine Combat 6 Classic 43 GL0102
> 
> And black friday is coming.. Pffft.


----------



## brmvs

I have three watches incoming.

Yesterday I bought a Boldr Venture with the khaki nato.









I'm waiting on a vintage Alsi with an ETA 2873.









And a while ago I pre-ordered a Vratislavia Arctowski with the white dial.


----------



## sduford

My birthday present has arrived. Pictures don't do it justice, it is a beautiful, classy and dressy piece!
In pictures, the black dial always looks flat compared to the silver dial. But in the flesh, it is just as deliciously domed and plays with the light very nicely!

I love my wife


----------



## Cvp33

On my list. Enjoy it.



sduford said:


> My birthday present has arrived. Pictures don't do it justice, it is a beautiful, classy and dressy piece!
> In pictures, the black dial always looks flat compared to the silver dial. But in the flesh, it is just as deliciously domed and plays with the light very nicely!
> 
> I love my wife
> 
> View attachment 13580825
> 
> View attachment 13580827
> 
> View attachment 13580829


----------



## missabotti

Iam waiting on this 60's CYRYN watch. Does anybody know who the Company was that made them.
There are a lot on E Bay. I could not find any info. 
Cheers .
Missabotti


----------



## missabotti

Nice looking Hamilton. CYP33


----------



## missabotti

Iam waiting on this 60's CYRYN watch. Does anybody know who the Company was that made them.
There are a lot on E Bay. I could not find any info. 
Cheers .
Missabotti
View attachment 13581361


----------



## Eaglebone

Barely used 009 incoming. eBay purchase at an extremely nice price


----------



## tcl

Bulova Aerojet remake just arrived. This should be my last purchase of the year. Bought it for the vintage vibe.


----------



## cel4145

tcl said:


> Bulova Aerojet remake just arrived. This should be my last purchase of the year. Bought it for the vintage vibe.
> 
> View attachment 13584065


What Bulova model # is that one? I really like the combo of the dial and hand color with that second hand. :-!


----------



## TacticalTimbo

Holy cow, I think I know tomorrow's WRUW;








Rubber didn't even touch the wrist, straight to the nato haha!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

Got this one today:









It came on a rubber strap but that's not really my thing. Still looking for my perfect strap for it but this will do for now.

It's a Traser P67 Officer Pro by the way, with tritium


----------



## Drewdoog

Someone posted this gem in the Public Forum, and I couldn't resist. I paid more, but at $215, its still a good deal:


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

Beautiful dial & hands. Enjoy it. 
(I tried ordering this from the bay, but they won't ship to SA. All the other sellers are from Poland and Russia, so it'll take months to reach me. Oh well)



Drewdoog said:


> Someone posted this gem in the Public Forum, and I couldn't resist. I paid more, but at $215, its still a good deal:
> View attachment 13585997


----------



## Rhorya

Just arrived...


----------



## mconlonx

Traded. 

Outgoing: San Martin Pilot bronze

Incoming: Seiko SKX173, Casio G-Shock 5600, Casio MDV-106


----------



## Cvp33




----------



## savedbythebell

Going back to Basics.

Bambino with a Watchgeko 21mm Mesh and Undone Urban all black.


----------



## Ragl

Due today:

















Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## Spartan247

Just ordered one of the new G-Shock squares


----------



## hungdangnguyen23

I just picked up a SARB027, a rarer SARB than the typical 033/035/017 you see around these parts. It's a unique combo of vintage stylings (lugs like Omega Constellation, domed crystal, 36mm for my modest wrist) crossed over with the signatures of Seiko's SARB line (dauphine hands, SARB-dial, applied indices, 3 pm date window, 6R15 movement, etc). I also LOVE white dials (this one is supposedly "silverish" so a cross between stark white and silver) and I've been looking for another Seiko to replace the SARX055 baby snowflake I was forced to sell (too big for me) and the SARB035 that my dad saw on my wrist one day and admired so of course I had to gift it to him. I'm hoping this 027 scratches my itch for a Grand Seiko...

Seller's pics not mine:


----------



## mannal

Mako II


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

Wow, was just about to post mine. On back order, so will take a while.











mannal said:


> Mako II
> 
> View attachment 13590409


----------



## Luckydawg003

Massdrop glycine combat 6 blue.
email says it shipped.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

And just like that, we have another one on the way. Thanks to Kohl's $ and a bunch of stack-able codes, we have a PAG240B-2 in-route


----------



## ashbaug2

Halios Seaforth v3 and a Certina DS PH200m


----------



## Rhorya

Just arrived


----------



## savedbythebell

Stowa Flieger Klassic Logo 40 Hand Wound.


----------



## olavii

I was bidding for fun on bay and got this. I was bit amazed, because tought that price would be something else in the end.
450usd was the last bid.

Quite pleased.


----------



## marcoscova

Boldr Odyssey
Super excited and researching a suitable SS bracelet!









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls

This just came in this morning. Glycine Airman 42 GMT. It's my only quartz piece but it was a great price and the quality is fantastic.










And this one will be here tomorrow. Squale 30 Atmos Green Ceramica GMT


----------



## Peace N Time

Amazon came through with Sunday delivery and sooner than promised delivery date.

SARB033


----------



## hollywoodphil

Just arrived:









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

En route:


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince




----------



## Spartan247

After a couple years of looking, trying it on a half dozen times, and selling off a few pieces to fund most of it, I ordered one at my local AD today. A blue Oris Aquis date, 43.5mm on bracelet. Could be a few days to a couple weeks before it arrives.


----------



## Cvp33

Have I gotta mod for you.












Houls said:


> This just came in this morning. Glycine Airman 42 GMT. It's my only quartz piece but it was a great price and the quality is fantastic.


----------



## Bertl

waiting for this to arrive






​
Just have to find a proper strap...


----------



## Ziptie

Citizen BM7080-56L Titanium sapphire 100 WR Eco-Drive. Got a deal on ebay. Reminds me a bit of a North Flag.


----------



## Poor Old Dave

This came today. Gifted. Because I have a thing for orange.

Sthurling Original Orange and Blue Automatic by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> Mako II
> 
> View attachment 13590409


Looks good on the surface. Long day today so I'll put it through it's paces in the morning.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Have a pair of these but with green accents instead of red and on synthetic straps (this one came on fake-croc leather) inbound, slated to be Christmas gifts.









And not really an f71 watch, but I learned today that the Zenith I sent off for repair days after purchase is on its way back to me. Today was a good day.


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

Arrived today from Montre-Automatique. Mako III.


----------



## DaveGabe

Spartan247 said:


> After a couple years of looking, trying it on a half dozen times, and selling off a few pieces to fund most of it, I ordered one at my local AD today. A blue Oris Aquis date, 43.5mm on bracelet. Could be a few days to a couple weeks before it arrives.


This and/or the Clipperton are #1 on my near-future grail list  Congrats on landing this piece man, unrivaled in many aspects imo


----------



## Spartan247

DaveGabe said:


> This and/or the Clipperton are #1 on my near-future grail list  Congrats on landing this piece man, unrivaled in many aspects imo


They actually had a Clipperton in stock but on rubber. Mine is due in this week, hoping tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## DaveGabe

Spartan247 said:


> They actually had a Clipperton in stock but on rubber. Mine is due in this week, hoping tomorrow or Saturday.


Very nice! I got the approval from Wifey to pull the trigger on a watch since business is doing well...so now I'm in that perpetual research mode to decide which one.

Not to derail thread...Im down to this list:

Oris Clipperton #1 
Baltic Aquascaphe (Blue Gilt) #2
Zelos Swordfish (Black Sand) #3
Longines Conquest Automatic (black) #4
Sinn 104 (white) #5
Zelos Mako 500M Diver #6


----------



## SteamJ

SteamJ said:


> I haven't owned a Vostok in years and got the itch again. Using a 15% off coupon, getting the seller to come down and little and with a $50 visa gift card I got recently this only cost me about $4 new coming from Russia.
> 
> View attachment 13513721
> 
> 
> I'm likely going to order this bezel for it as well.
> 
> View attachment 13513725


So, what's typical with these Vostok eBay purchases without tracking? It said in the auction November 7-29 for delivery. I doubted it would take that long but we're at November 1 and nothing yet. The seller marked it shipped quickly but doesn't provide tracking and I was hoping to see it sooner but I guess not.


----------



## Stargazer735

Bruno Stroszek said:


> Arrived today from Montre-Automatique. Mako III.
> 
> View attachment 13603201


They make a III???

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

Stargazer735 said:


> They make a III???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


The site I bought it from, and the only other site I've seen them at, advertise them as Mako III & Ray III. They are very new releases, so maybe they are just re-designed Mako II and Ray II ?


----------



## Spartan247

DaveGabe said:


> Very nice! I got the approval from Wifey to pull the trigger on a watch since business is doing well...so now I'm in that perpetual research mode to decide which one.
> 
> Not to derail thread...Im down to this list:
> 
> Oris Clipperton #1
> Baltic Aquascaphe (Blue Gilt) #2
> Zelos Swordfish (Black Sand) #3
> Longines Conquest Automatic (black) #4
> Sinn 104 (white) #5
> Zelos Mako 500M Diver #6


We have similar taste because I've also had the white 104, the black conquest and a blue Aquis on my list as well. I ended up getting a Tudor Black Bay 41 so that took the conquest out of consideration. Obviously I went with the Aquis so that would definitely get my vote followed by the 104.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larand

SteamJ said:


> So, what's typical with these Vostok eBay purchases without tracking? It said in the auction November 7-29 for delivery. I doubted it would take that long but we're at November 1 and nothing yet. The seller marked it shipped quickly but doesn't provide tracking and I was hoping to see it sooner but I guess not.


Generally speaking, anything from Russia can take 2-4 weeks to get to the U.S. at the best of times, and around the holidays it can take twice that. Russian Post teaches you patience. 

I've never bought a Vostok without tracking, but then I usually buy from Meranom. Best advice is to try to forget about it and it will most likely get there eventually.


----------



## cel4145

On the way from Massdrop, the Seiko SRPB71J1:


----------



## watchcrank_tx

watchcrank said:


> Have a pair of these but with green accents instead of red and on synthetic straps (this one came on fake-croc leather) inbound, slated to be Christmas gifts.
> 
> And not really an f71 watch, but I learned today that the Zenith I sent off for repair days after purchase is on its way back to me. Today was a good day.


The Certinas arrived!









The Zenith also returned to me. Today too was a good day. (Any AK use was purely recreational, not compulsory.) b-)


----------



## mannal

I seem to always buy three at a time.

Should be here today or tomorrow

Borrowed pick from the InterWEb


----------



## cel4145

mannal said:


> I seem to always buy three at a time....


I am in for three the last few weeks as well :-!


----------



## clbryant1981

Got 2 watches in the mail.


----------



## Cvp33

Discount Watch + SDGLYCINE sale + TOPCASH rebate = ~$457 net


----------



## bigclive2011

The latest release Helson Sharkmaster 600.


----------



## universal_cynic

SteamJ said:


> Nice watch but that strap looks like it was molded from a Tootsie Roll.
> 
> View attachment 13567279


Arrived a few days ago. Legit HMT bracelet instead of the Tootsie roll strap


----------



## SteamJ

universal_cynic said:


> Arrived a few days ago. Legit HMT bracelet instead of the Tootsie roll strap
> View attachment 13611047


Much better. That is a really nice piece. Congrats!


----------



## SteamJ

watchcrank said:


> The Certinas arrived!
> 
> View attachment 13609607
> 
> 
> The Zenith also returned to me. Today too was a good day. (Any AK use was purely recreational, not compulsory.) b-)


Nice. Congrats!

I see another GTG in the near future. I've actually flipped and added 1 already since the last time. I may be adding another in the next few weeks as well.


----------



## ZM-73

Leather strap from ManCaveLeather on Etsy.








Seatbelt NATO from h2onation on Ebay.


----------



## Peace N Time

I was very impressed with how well the SARB033 look, wear, and it's quality in conjunction with the amazing price from Amazon. I had to get the off-white/cream sibling SARB035.


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

Geckota, some time this week.


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> I seem to always buy three at a time.
> 
> Should be here today or tomorrow
> 
> Borrowed pick from the InterWEb
> 
> View attachment 13609729


Arrived today and my expectations have been met. Running +4 face up and no visible issues. I'll let it run overnight before I size the bracelet or start playing with straps.









Pathfinder also arrived today. Not going to mess with it, right now.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

SteamJ said:


> Nice. Congrats!
> 
> I see another GTG in the near future. I've actually flipped and added 1 already since the last time. I may be adding another in the next few weeks as well.


Thanks!

Always up for a GTG; will have to keep an eye on a busy holiday-time schedule though.

Delka the next addition?


----------



## SteamJ

watchcrank said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Always up for a GTG; will have to keep an eye on a busy holiday-time schedule though.
> 
> Delka the next addition?


I'm not sure yet but it's possible. Most likely that or Archimede but Stowa and Laco are possible.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Congrats! I also have a thing for orange and had my eye on one for a while. Lost track of it. Been looking for some non-diving orange. I may have to revisit this. I think my holdup was the lack of bracelet. 
How do you like it?


Poor Old Dave said:


> This came today. Gifted. Because I have a thing for orange.
> 
> Sthurling Original Orange and Blue Automatic by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Cvp33

Glycine GL0213 Base 22 "Luminous" GMT Automatic 42mm









Glycine GL0069 Airman GMT Automatic 42mm


----------



## SteamJ

Got a very attractive deal on this one.


----------



## wemedge

Decided to get it all over with at once and end the watch-buying urge once and for all.

Three incoming Seikos (sellers' photos):


----------



## mconlonx

Seiko SARB 035. Holy Crap! pricing found via Heads-Up, Deals thread, here in Affordables. As in, cheaper than I'm seeing used, here on WUS or ebay. Short list of wants, on sale = incoming...


----------



## yankeexpress

SRPD08 LE Urchin


----------



## watchingandwaiting

Valimor Caliburnus -- New arrival via Kickstarter.

I have to say I like it, even if it (to my tastes) skirts dangerously close to "awesome, but ridiculous" territory with it's somewhat over the top Games-of-Thronesey "Fantasy" detailing.

The watch face is made out of granite (they call it "natural black galaxy granite"), which is quite attractive (and what convinced me to back the project) though not easy to photograph well with a phone camera.


----------



## GMarinheiro

Hi,
Just received this 3 Natos from AliX: 1 Bond Nato 22mm for my Casio MDV106 and 2X 18mm (Red and Grey) for the Seiko skn809.








I also waiting for a G-Shock GWM5610-1 to arrive from Canada, that cost me $39 CAN Dollars b-)


----------



## ZM-73

Seatbelt NATO arrived today, Certainly somewhat more comfortable than the usual nylon ones.


----------



## mystic nerd

It's been about 6-8 years since I last bought a Timex. These were offered at a crazy low price from U.K. I ordered two, one for my wife and one for me. Reportedly with stainless case and mineral crystal. Due in the US in a couple weeks, but there could be a customs delay.


----------



## olavii

This was a good day.
Glycine Combat 6. GL0102.
1291 Diligenta. 
Bracelet for my incoming NY0081 fugu


----------



## mconlonx

Watches in motion:

Raketa "Big Zero", finally shipped from Russia









San Martin Pilot, 39mm, bronze, shipped from China, currently "released from customs, JFK"









SARB035, ordered off Amazon after seeing it here in the Bargains thread for $318... not yet shipped









Plus, Dagaz 12hr bezel insert for my SKX173 coming from Hong Kong, along with bead blasted coin edge bezel from Dr. Seikostain in Poland.


----------



## mconlonx

Watches in motion:

Raketa "Big Zero", finally shipped from Russia

View attachment 13621627


San Martin Pilot, 39mm, bronze, shipped from China, currently "released from customs, JFK"

View attachment 13621635


SARB035, ordered off Amazon after seeing it here in the Bargains thread for $318... not yet shipped

View attachment 13621641


Plus, Dagaz 12hr bezel insert for my SKX173 coming from Hong Kong, along with bead blasted coin edge bezel from Dr. Seikostain in Poland.


----------



## DaveGabe

Glycine Combat Sub just came in and I am loving it. The color from the second hand, the legibility, finish, all top notch.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

Had one years ago, should've never sold it. Regardless, came across this one while searching on "titanium" and was lucky enough to win it.


----------



## mystic nerd

mystic nerd said:


> It's been about 6-8 years since I last bought a Timex. These were offered at a crazy low price from U.K. I ordered two, one for my wife and one for me. Reportedly with stainless case and mineral crystal. Due in the US in a couple weeks, but there could be a customs delay.


They've arrived - and look quite nice. It seems they didn't have any customs delay, and there's no evidence of the carton having been opened.


----------



## tcl

Arrived today and saved me almost $34,000. I even like the logo of the homage better than the original.


----------



## coffee a go go

Been messing about with <$30 watches. On the way


----------



## DaveGabe

Raymond Weil Freelancer Diver...just received today and it's by far my favorite watch to date. The glycine is cool and one I'll wear a lot but man this blue just steals the show.

From the color, to the jubilee bracelet, to the RW clasp...I can only hope every watch I one day purchase has me this enamored.

Thanks to hrasco for making it work out too.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33

Thanks WUS for another deal. $223 after TopCash rebate.


----------



## Cvp33

And another Glycine. $253 after TopCash rebate.


----------



## yankeexpress

41mm Combat 7 old logo


----------



## ofted42

Three arriving tomorrow, the wife is going to kill me.

Seiko Presage SRPB047J1









Seiko Transocean SBDC047









Seiko Monster 2nd Gen SRP315K1









I think I have a Seiko problem


----------



## ofted42

Double post


----------



## cel4145

ofted42 said:


> Three arriving tomorrow, the wife is going to kill me.
> 
> Seiko Presage SRPB047J1
> 
> View attachment 13625737
> 
> 
> Seiko Transocean SBDC047
> 
> View attachment 13625741
> 
> 
> Seiko Monster 2nd Gen SRP315K1
> 
> View attachment 13625745
> 
> 
> *I think I have a Seiko problem*


If so, looking at the watches you have chosen, it's a good problem to have :-!


----------



## tcl

ofted42 said:


> &#8230;.
> 
> I think I have a Seiko problem


That's a good problem to have. I know from first hand experience.


----------



## ofted42

I think it depends on whether you live through the next week or so. Wasn't sure if I was pushing the affordable watch theme, since they sure aren't what you'd call "affordable" for me, but figured Seikos of almost any sort could sneak in there.


----------



## trashpanda

Getting my Hamilton Contour back from service! First picture is before, second is after. And to think that I almost passed it up for $10 at an antique store.


----------



## mannal

First transaction with the WatchMann arrived while I was traveling. So far, so good.


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

My Junkers came yesterday. Love it.


----------



## JimWharton

DaveGabe said:


> Raymond Weil Freelancer Diver...just received today and it's by far my favorite watch to date. The glycine is cool and one I'll wear a lot but man this blue just steals the show.
> 
> From the color, to the jubilee bracelet, to the RW clasp...I can only hope every watch I one day purchase has me this enamored.
> 
> Thanks to hrasco for making it work out too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


What did you pay for this one? I'd been jonesing for a blue diver and just picked up this Orient Mako...but I really dig yours, too.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveGabe

JimWharton said:


> What did you pay for this one? I'd been jonesing for a blue diver and just picked up this Orient Mako...but I really dig yours, too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man. I've seen the Freelancers in that 800-1k range, similar to Oris Aquis. I was torn between this an the Oris Clipperton but I found a deal on it I couldn't pass up and I'm honestly beyond impressed. One of the best <$1500 swiss dive watches made imo.

The other color that is a real stunner is the white/blue combo of the Freelancer...check this out:

https://www.raymond-weil.com/en/product/freelancer-2760-st4-65001/

The Mako was on my radar too man, nice pickup!


----------



## sduford

Just bought this one here on the forum, my first Seiko.


----------



## cel4145

Just shipped: the Watches.com limited edition Boldr X Explorer GMT II from their Ebay account (cheaper than their website)


----------



## SteamJ

About to be incoming.


----------



## coffee a go go

Double posto|


----------



## coffee a go go

Heck yeah!!! Bayman should arrive tomorrow!
View attachment 13633213


----------



## ObiWonWD40

Pulsar PF3 Quartz Chronograph Alarm - Not Working

This was my successful £17.17 bid on eBay uk on Sunday as part of a discussion on affordable Alarms, that Vibrate more than beep, squark or ring! This one has a Seiko 7T62 movement that vibrates a ceramic plate, which you more feel than hear most of the time.

The seller said it was a dead battery? Which it could be, but if not I have spares including a movement. The story will continue in the $20 Thread ;-)






























Overall it is better than I expected, it has been used but not abused and at first glance I can't see any marks to tell if the back has been off. I will take the strap apart and have a closer look, and take the back off.

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## skyefalcon6

This is incoming-ish. Waiting for shipments to begin next month if I remember right

WUS F71 Emperor Diver Project Watch in Sunburst Brown


----------



## Cvp33

I received a Glycine (already posted) and the green Certina today. The Certina DS2 precidrive chronograph is a sight to behold. Here she is with my other red one.























Love this Quartz movement.






And the Glycine Combat 6 36mm automatic on bracelet.


----------



## ZM-73

Excellent new straps from ManCaveLeather on Etsy.


----------



## sduford

After ignoring Seiko divers for 5 years I recently got this Samurai "Save the Ocean" because I fell in love with the dial: 








And with that watch, I seem to have contracted the Seiko Diver Bug and I just ordered this solar baby Tuna (SNE498) to be my weekend and aquatic sport beater watch.


----------



## cel4145

sduford said:


> After ignoring Seiko divers for 5 years I recently got this Samurai "Save the Ocean" because I fell in love with the dial:
> View attachment 13640137
> 
> 
> And with that watch, I seem to have contracted the Seiko Diver Bug and I just ordered this solar baby Tuna (SNE498) to be my weekend and aquatic sport beater watch.
> View attachment 13640143


Well, don't stop now. Get a Seiko 62mas reissue as well! :-!


----------



## sduford

cel4145 said:


> Well, don't stop now. Get a Seiko 62mas reissue as well! :-!


Don't tempt the devil, I was looking at it just this morning...


----------



## medic1

Hot off the ebay Glycine fire sale


----------



## mannal

Not in the mail. $99 Tjmaxx find.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Spartan247




----------



## savedbythebell




----------



## mannal




----------



## SteamJ

Going in the mail for me today.


----------



## savedbythebell

SteamJ said:


> Going in the mail for me today.


Nice, what make / model is this?


----------



## SteamJ

savedbythebell said:


> Nice, what make / model is this?


Stowa 40mm handwinding. It's basically brand new.


----------



## cel4145

New DASSARI Tribute Extra Long Vintage Italian Leather strap from Strapsco today, and my C65 Trident Classic won a reprieve. No longer heading to f29!


----------



## Drewdoog

I bought this on Ebay on Oct 12th. It finally got to my house on November 16th. Well worth the wait.


----------



## Ragl

Very Grailish, incoming soon.....









With due deference to the photographer, pic purloined from the interwebz......

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## suzublu

Tomorrow https://www.meccanicheveneziane.it/collections/frontpage/products/nereide-rubino-pvd


----------



## mike02vr6

suzublu said:


> Tomorrow https://www.meccanicheveneziane.it/collections/frontpage/products/nereide-rubino-pvd


Very nice!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## artefact0

About to order :;-)


----------



## suzublu

Thank you kindly, just sold a CW & regretted it, hopefully this fills the void


----------



## suzublu

suzublu said:


> Thank you kindly, just sold a CW & regretted it, hopefully this fills the void


It's arrived


----------



## HoustonReal

Should be here any day now. It landed at JFK on November 12th.

*Feice FM301* (NOMOS Tegra homage)
34mm x 10mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, Sea-Gull ST1701 automatic movement, 3 ATM WR


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Two recent Kickstarter gambles:

Atelier Wen Hao:









Horloscaphe NC001:









Also finally got around to ordering this Cadisen C1032 from GearBest, for three or four dollars more than it was selling for a few weeks back:









Quite interested to see what $39 buys these days.


----------



## househalfman

Ragl said:


> Very Grailish, incoming soon.....
> 
> View attachment 13647459
> 
> 
> With due deference to the photographer, pic purloined from the interwebz......
> 
> Cheerz,
> 
> Alan


Nice! Did your turn come up, or did you buy used?


----------



## cel4145

watchcrank said:


> Two recent Kickstarter gambles:
> 
> Atelier Wen Hao:
> 
> View attachment 13651173
> 
> 
> Horloscaphe NC001:
> 
> View attachment 13651171
> 
> 
> Also finally got around to ordering this Cadisen C1032 from GearBest, for three or four dollars more than it was selling for a few weeks back:
> 
> View attachment 13651169
> 
> 
> Quite interested to see what $39 buys these days.


Nice haul! I really like that Horloscaphe NC001 :-!

I'll counter it with a new (to me) purchase of a Raven Venture today from WUS member jmerino7:









Here's to black dial diver watches with numbers on the dial!


----------



## HoustonReal

watchcrank said:


> Two recent Kickstarter gambles:
> 
> Atelier Wen Hao:


I wouldn't call the Atelier Wen much of a gamble. Have you read the thread in F72 documenting the creation of this brand?


*The Journey Behind The Creation Of My Own Chinese Watch Brand*


----------



## watchcrank_tx

HoustonReal said:


> I wouldn't call the Atelier Wen much of a gamble. Have you read the thread in F72 documenting the creation of this brand?
> 
> 
> *The Journey Behind The Creation Of My Own Chinese Watch Brand*


Yes, I followed that thread from late August to the end, which is how I came to decide to back their kickstarter, and I do agree with you that they have laid their ground work very well (so has Hacène Mouhoubi of Horloscaphe, for that matter). Nonetheless, I have to consider there are more risks of a problem cropping up with a product that does not yet exist than with a product that is complete and sitting in a box waiting to be bought. "Gamble" is a bit tongue in cheek, but also a little bit serious. Both projects seem to be good risks to me, and I do expect both to deliver, but a pessimist is never disappointed.


----------



## schnitzerphoto

suzublu said:


> Tomorrow https://www.meccanicheveneziane.it/collections/frontpage/products/nereide-rubino-pvd


So pretty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal

suzublu said:


> Tomorrow https://www.meccanicheveneziane.it/collections/frontpage/products/nereide-rubino-pvd


Looks like DEPA bought the parts for the movement from Sea-Gull (ST1612) and assembled it in Switzerland with a few Swiss parts, like the rotor, to raise the Swiss content to over 51% by value.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

HoustonReal said:


> Looks like DEPA bought the parts for the movement from Sea-Gull (ST1612) and assembled it in Switzerland with a few Swiss parts, like the rotor, to raise the Swiss content to over 51% by value.


Good catch. I'm not even sure about the rotor. Looks like a stock ST16 rotor that's been modified with engraving of the writing and the cross and then gold plated. Exactly the same shape with the striping in exactly the same alignment and position with respect to the screws, and with the brushing of the rotor edge the same too. That's not to say it's not a decent movement - I don't know anything to the particular detriment of the ST16 design, and Swiss assembly and QC is usually pretty good - but it does seem to be another Swissified Chinese movement like the Claro-Semang CL-888, which was also a Swiss-assembled Sea-Gull ST16 (though in that case, the movement was unfinished).

The 2016 amendments to the definition of Swissness are intended to put an end to the practice of Swiss-washing foreign movements, but they don't take affect until 1 January 2019, and they don't affect movements (or watches using those movements) made before that date and placed for sale before 1 January 2021. I'm not sure the new definition has teeth anyway, as it specifies "that technical development is performed in Switzerland . . . for movements that are exclusively mechanical: at a minimum, the mechanical construction and the prototyping of the movement as a whole."*

That still seems to be a definition with holes large enough to drive a Mack truck through: if one elects to claim that a foreign movement is actually something new, i.e., that one's changing of a few parts makes it a new movement, I don't see what's to contradict a claim that the technical development including mechanical construction and prototyping of the movement as a whole was performed in Switzerland. Perhaps there is some Swiss case law that clears up the ambiguities, but I'm certainly not seeing it in the text.

* This is my translation of the French text of the 2016 ammendments** in the absence of an "official" translation of the amendments yet - official in quotes here because the "official" translation makes it very clear that it's unofficial and the only official text of the overall law is French or German.

** German version of the 2016 ammendments


----------



## Bradjhomes

watchcrank said:


> Yes, I followed that thread from late August to the end, which is how I came to decide to back their kickstarter, and I do agree with you that they have laid their ground work very well (so has Hacène Mouhoubi of Horloscaphe, for that matter). Nonetheless, I have to consider there are more risks of a problem cropping up with a product that does not yet exist than with a product that is complete and sitting in a box waiting to be bought. "Gamble" is a bit tongue in cheek, but also a little bit serious. Both projects seem to be good risks to me, and I do expect both to deliver, but a pessimist is never disappointed.


It exists - I've seen it!










I don't think that one is much of a gamble. Pretty sure it will get to your wrist.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Bradjhomes said:


> It exists - I've seen it!
> 
> I don't think that one is much of a gamble. Pretty sure it will get to your wrist.


As I said in my previous post on this subject, I agree the risk is a good one and I too expect them to deliver. Nonetheless, there is a risk with any uncompleted project.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Thanks to that cursed bargains thread, I now have this DW5600 on the way, breaking a no-digitals policy that had previously seen only one exception since 1992 (that being the infamous and historically significant F-91W):


----------



## HoustonReal

watchcrank said:


> Good catch. I'm not even sure about the rotor. Looks like a stock ST16 rotor that's been modified with engraving of the writing and the cross and then gold plated. Exactly the same shape with the striping in exactly the same alignment and position with respect to the screws, and with the brushing of the rotor edge the same too. That's not to say it's not a decent movement - I don't know anything to the particular detriment of the ST16 design, and Swiss assembly and QC is usually pretty good - but it does seem to be another Swissified Chinese movement like the Claro-Semang CL-888, which was also a Swiss-assembled Sea-Gull ST16 (though in that case, the movement was unfinished).
> 
> The 2016 amendments to the definition of Swissness are intended to put an end to the practice of Swiss-washing foreign movements, but they don't take affect until 1 January 2019, and they don't affect movements (or watches using those movements) made before that date and placed for sale before 1 January 2021. I'm not sure the new definition has teeth anyway, as it specifies "that technical development is performed in Switzerland . . . for movements that are exclusively mechanical: at a minimum, the mechanical construction and the prototyping of the movement as a whole."*
> 
> That still seems to be a definition with holes large enough to drive a Mack truck through: if one elects to claim that a foreign movement is actually something new, i.e., that one's changing of a few parts makes it a new movement, I don't see what's to contradict a claim that the technical development including mechanical construction and prototyping of the movement as a whole was performed in Switzerland. Perhaps there is some Swiss case law that clears up the ambiguities, but I'm certainly not seeing it in the text.
> 
> * This is my translation of the French text of the 2016 ammendments** in the absence of an "official" translation of the amendments yet - official in quotes here because the "official" translation makes it very clear that it's unofficial and the only official text of the overall law is French or German.
> 
> ** German version of the 2016 ammendments


The Claro-Semag CL-888 actually had a bit of modification, including a reduced jewel count (18 vs. 21). The Sea-Gull ST16/TY28 series was derived from the Miyota 82xx line of movements, but Sea-Gull went with a Seiko-style, bi-directional winding system. Like the Dixmont and Nanning 28xx movements, the ST16 also adds hacking to the fourth wheel. The Sea-Gull ST16/TY28 is roughly equivalent in accuracy and quality to the Dixmont DG28xx.

While a vast improvement over Tongji style automatics, the ST16 is inferior to the Seiko NH3x series, and is a bit questionable in any watch over $150 or $200. It's surprising to find a movement like this in a $700 watch, where an ETA 2824-2, Sellita SW-200 or at least a Miyota 9015 would seem more appropriate. Even if you go with a firm like DEPA, they could Swiss up a 28,800 Sea-Gull ST2130, ST1812 or Liaoning SL3000 for a reasonable price.

DEPA seems to specialize in producing Swiss versions of Chinese movements.

"Our movements are based on a Chinese Caliber we have chosen after exhausting testing for more than 4 years with very hard labor. With our liaison person based in China, trained in our factory in Ticino (Switzerland). He´s supervising the control of every execution of this specific complex job, fallowing every step of our manufacturing delicate guide line process exclusively for us. Our based main plate is also outsourced to a small company in China that is collaborating with us on this project. We supervise our entire manufacturing cycle directly with our Chinese partner and staff, so that the components meet the maximum necessary requirements of accuracy.

Special care is put in control of the mvt hairspring, clearances, roundness and centering of the wheels. At our facility in Switzerland, the components are further inspected one by one before assembly and then finished with other parts of our own production. Additional components are outsourced to other Swiss companies in Switzerland on our behalf.

At the end of the manufacturing process, all these elements are subject to strict testing for the tolerance and accuracy needed. This way we strengthen our product to meet the necessary Swiss made standard of watch making in quality, in lawful order. Please look at our certified statement in our technical sheet. (Amplitude etc) The data enclosed are made available to all potential customers to help them make up their mind and ease their decision in deciding to whether or not to use our Calibers based on the information provided. We certify and honor all the readouts in our technical information for any movement we ship out. Swiss made Certificate of Origins are provided upon request." (copied from Chascomm's 2012 post)​


----------



## kovy71

I can hardly wait...


----------



## SteamJ

This is as nice a piece as I expected. Very pleased.


----------



## guspech750

I preordered an Aragon Meteorite PVD case, ETA 2824, sapphire with anti reflective coating, 200meters WR.

Only 100 of each size and case color. 400 total if I recall correctly.

Should arrive sometime in December. Merry Christmas to me.

Looks awesome. I have a few Aragon Divemaster's and I really enjoy them a lot. Love the 45mm.










https://www.aragonwatch.com/ARAGON_Divemaster_Meteorite_Swiss_2824_p/a332blk.htm

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## mannal




----------



## ChiefWahoo

My daily wearer is back after a few years. I hate buying new, but I haven't been able to find one for the last six months.


----------



## Fatboi_ET

My biggest purchase to date.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Had been waiting for an Ebay sale to pick up a Timegrapher 1900 so ordered one today with the 15% in-app discount. Also picked up some cheap Versa winders which probably won't last forever but look as though they won't be too hard to replace motors on as they fail.


----------



## mike02vr6

Fatboi_ET said:


> My biggest purchase to date.
> 
> View attachment 13659933


Love this watch!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

I have a SRP777 inbound and I figured I'd take a punt on the new Deep Blue Master1000 in 40mm. That's right, Stan now has 40mm watches. I think hell just froze over. lol. These have 22mm lugs instead of 20mm.

I decided on the standard black/black even though its the same set up as the 777. I want to be able to swap out different types of straps. The mistake I made in the past with my Deep Blue purchases is that they were always bright colors which limited my strap options.


----------



## Cvp33

Well that was a busy 24 hours:

Bulova Lunar Pilot for $151 after every conceivable rebate known to man. Full kit. From Kohl's.










Davosa GMT Quartz Diver $179 after coupon @ Davosa outlet










Certina Diver $232 after ebay 15% off










CCCP Aurora Diver $170 after coupon on Watch.com (bought the last one)










McDowell Time Maxton Chronograph $240 after coupon


----------



## Fandegrue

Bradjhomes said:


> It exists - I've seen it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that one is much of a gamble. Pretty sure it will get to your wrist.


Excellent pic as usual... 


watchcrank said:


> Yes, I followed that thread from late August to the end, which is how I came to decide to back their kickstarter, and I do agree with you that they have laid their ground work very well (so has Hacène Mouhoubi of Horloscaphe, for that matter). Nonetheless, I have to consider there are more risks of a problem cropping up with a product that does not yet exist than with a product that is complete and sitting in a box waiting to be bought. "Gamble" is a bit tongue in cheek, but also a little bit serious. Both projects seem to be good risks to me, and I do expect both to deliver, but a pessimist is never disappointed.


Thank you so much for your support! I have just arrived in China; we should start production very soon 

A quick shot taken this morning...









Envoyé de mon VTR-L09 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

These three from Black Friday advance sales:


























​


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Fandegrue said:


> Thank you so much for your support! I have just arrived in China; we should start production very soon
> 
> A quick shot taken this morning...
> 
> View attachment 13662627


Very much looking forward to that watch and also to that strap. b-) Bonne chance!


----------



## cel4145

BF purchase. Armida A2 using their 15% discount.


----------



## Bond.JamesBond

Cvp33 said:


> Well that was a busy 24 hours:
> 
> Bulova Lunar Pilot for $151 after every conceivable rebate known to man. Full kit. From Kohl's.


Just teach me how master!


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Couldn't resist a green-dialed Weekender Chronograph for $37.31 on Amazon, so I now have this one inbound too:









My records tell me this is five watches ordered in the past 11 days. My reaction to realizing that was roughly this, in sequence: :think: :roll: <| :-( :-| o| :rodekaart

And yet since if one is going to be sad, one might as well be tragic, I'm still considering picking up the blue dial too, using whatever's the most versatile as my new backup watch, and stripping the case of the other for a brass patina project. :-d


----------



## watchcrank_tx

watchcrank said:


> And yet since if one is going to be sad, one might as well be tragic, I'm still considering picking up the blue dial too, using whatever's the most versatile as my new backup watch, and stripping the case of the other for a brass patina project. :-d


Sigh. Guess what I ordered immediately after the above post? :roll:


----------



## skyefalcon6

Custom milsub heading this way from HK


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome

This gem is on its way (and a Mondaine Evo 38mm)...


----------



## WatchDoc1973

My only BF purchase. I’m sure I’ll grab something else by end of cyber Monday.


----------



## sickondivers

Glycine ‘AMBUSH’ 42mm Automatic / DAGAZ ‘Aurora’ #JAKE #BlackFriday


----------



## Cvp33

Certina Blue Ribbon Chronograph Diver arrived this afternoon. Pictures (especially mine) don't do it justice. I produced (shot in portrait like a newb) a high res video (iPhone 8) using commercial equipment (tissue box) with an appropriate sound track (cars going by) to help show the chrono function that the other videos seem to miss. There is, what appears to be 2 second hands. The red, top second hand tracks chrono seconds, the under hand (lol) tracks minutes. Watching them reset is worth it. You can actually here it resetting.

*$960.00* retail
*$288.00* ask
*- $43.20* PICKFAST ebay coupon
*- $4.90* Paid with retail me not sourced gift card saves 2%
*- $2.88* Ebay bucks
*- $3.68* TopCash rebate
*NET $233.34*


----------



## larand

Finally gave in to a Black Friday sale...grabbed the Heitis Chronograph Panda. Sapphire, Miyota OS20 quartz, two straps (leather and mesh), assembled in Buffalo, NY. $199 retail marked down to $174 for BF, minus $15 as a new customer, made it $159 with free shipping. My first microbrand purchase.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Rocat said:


> I have a SRP777 inbound and I figured I'd take a punt on the new Deep Blue Master1000 in 40mm. That's right, Stan now has 40mm watches. I think hell just froze over. lol. These have 22mm lugs instead of 20mm.
> 
> I decided on the standard black/black even though its the same set up as the 777. I want to be able to swap out different types of straps. The mistake I made in the past with my Deep Blue purchases is that they were always bright colors which limited my strap options.
> 
> View attachment 13660403


Interesting. I find that any color matches better than black. I feel I need a strap with black in it, and I really don't have many. Orange is my standard so most of my NATOs have some orange. I also never wear black clothing. Lean toward things that go better with orange and blue. For business I wear browns, so I have brown straps for my formal watches.
I did buy a black Military Diver but only because I couldn't find any colored ones. Flipping it as I never wear it.


----------



## Ash.Bez

Mid December can't come soon enough. A nice light dial for the winter months.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TDLux

Just bought this as an affordable desk diver. Under EUR 100, PVD diver.


----------



## ObiWonWD40

Nakzen Pagoda Quartz
Bought for £16.48 in the 11:11 sale on AliX
Better quality than I expected, watch and strap on first impression, now I have to decide how beaten up this Beater can get as it looks way better than it's price :think:
















Best regards
Jim


----------



## mannal

$20 in Kohls Cash was going to expire. Stacked a 10% & 20% coupon, used $20 in KC and 6% eBates. My "plan" is to sell my SRP773 since I don't need two blue Turtles 
SRPC91


----------



## Rocat

mannal said:


> $20 in Kohls Cash was going to expire. Stacked a 10% & 20% coupon, used $20 in KC and 6% eBates. My "plan" is to sell my SRP773 since I don't need two blue Turtles
> SRPC91
> 
> View attachment 13668059


In my opinion the 773 (as lovely as it is- I had one) is a black faced diver. The only way I could ever tell that it was blue was to put it next to a black faced diver and compare. 
BTW, you can never have too many Blue Dive watches. 

Here it is in sunshine. Any other time it just looked black to me.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

watchcrank said:


> The Certinas arrived!
> 
> View attachment 13609607


I add here what I added in the bargains thread and in the f9 HAQ forum.

One of the two I bought does have the date wheel slightly to the left of center in the date window. I gave it a few weeks to see if the mechanism had been disturbed by my setting the date when I received it. As of yesterday it had not improved, and I decided it was far enough off to be annoying, so I took some close ups of the pair I received, plus the one I already had, and I'm checking with Ashford to see if it's something they will warrant. Being gray market, and with date mechanism adjustment perhaps beyond the level of intervention their watchmakers are used to (I don't know one way or another), perhaps they won't, and at the $239 price I paid, I don't know for sure that I'll mind terribly much. If it had come from an AD, however, it would already be back with Swatch for repair.

Here's the view at an angle not terribly atypical from that of a watch worn on the left wrist. First, the red-accented model I bought years back from an AD in Spain:









Now the one with the date off-center to the left:









If Ashford can't or won't repair the problem, I'll give the one with the off-center date to my left handed brother who wears even right-pusher chronos on his right wrist. It might even be an improvement for him when viewing the date at a typical wrist angle.

Both of these watches are (of course) keeping beautiful time, and even without knowing yet what Ashford will make of the problem, I'm not sure if I were any of you that I'd let my experience put you off of picking one up at the current $219 price. Worst case, inspect it carefully prior to wearing, and if it's not up to snuff, return it. Return window for "certified pre-owned" is brief (only 14 days). I was aware of this and chose to take the gamble of keeping it and working on an Ashford warranty repair if needed, but your relative risk tolerance may be different.


----------



## jpipoli

Mido Ocean Star Captain Automatic V from Jomashop


----------



## Cvp33

What a cool watch! Wasn't even on my radar and the promo video on you tube just sucks. Check out the video below at about the 3:30 mark. Sak's off 5th Ave = $179 (strap version) after 6% EBATES. Use SHIP99 for free shipping, JEWEL50 for 50% off. Note that this code doesn't work with many if any of the other Victorinox line.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

watchcrank said:


> Thanks to that cursed bargains thread, I now have this DW5600 on the way, breaking a no-digitals policy that had previously seen only one exception since 1992 (that being the infamous and historically significant F-91W):


Arrived!


----------



## DaveGabe

Grats on that Ocean Star ^^ Was eyeing that one too

Ended up with a Commander II Chronometer


----------



## DaveGabe

Grats on that Ocean Star ^^ Was eyeing that one too

Ended up with a Commander II Chronometer


----------



## skyefalcon6

Rocat said:


> ...you can never have too many Blue Dive watches.
> 
> View attachment 13668455


Agreed.

Although I already have a DB Nato 300 Pepsi, I decided to give my 007J a proper sister/brother. 009J from CreationWatches with 15% code (BFSALE) thanks to the fellas over at the Heads Up thread.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## nolanm

Avoided the BF deals for the most part and ended up winning a cool old swatch chrono on ebay.


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko SSC509 from Ashford Cyber Monday sale.


----------



## bbrou33

Black Friday got me for 2. Ray Raven II from Creation Watches Ebay and the Zodiac Jetomatic from Watch Station. Should get Raven today and hopefully Jetomatic by Wednesday!


----------



## bbrou33

DOUBLE TROUBLE


----------



## Rocat

Look what just showed up at my door. The 40mm Deep Blue Master1000. I think Stan did pretty good with this one. I also received the SRP777 but we've all seen that one enough. I haven't removed the blue protective coating on the HEV yet.


----------



## horhay86

Sharing one of the weekend acquisitions
Bulova moon watch.
I'm beginning to like it more and more









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

My $38 watch showed up. This is my second Guanqin and just like the first, exceeded my expectations. It's engine is running a choppy +1 and it feels like a real watch. The complication is pretty much manual but to the untrained eye, it looks like a much more expensive watch.


----------



## G2SKIER

Like many above, this is en route to me. I couldn't contain myself..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33

horhay86 said:


> Sharing one of the weekend acquisitions
> Bulova moon watch.
> I'm beginning to like it more and more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk





G2SKIER said:


> Like many above, this is en route to me. I couldn't contain myself..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got mine today. She's beautiful.


----------



## skyefalcon6

Just loaded up on Kvarnsjo Leather Straps from CheapestNatoStraps

Black Friday / Cyber Monday 30% Discount still active as of 20 minutes ago.

The 20% Bulk Discount (5+ items ordered) works as well.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome

Well currently my incoming packages are:


----------



## volthause

Thanks cyber monday!


----------



## IAmAnalog

Well, I came close to not buying anything this holiday shopping season, but at 11pm on Cyber Monday I couldn't take it anymore and bought an SNE498. It'll be my first foray into a solar watch, and my first foray into a Tuna, so I'm hoping it's not too massive for me. Trusting all the people out there who say it wears smaller than it's dimensions.


----------



## Chirv

Ash.Bez said:


> Mid December can't come soon enough. A nice light dial for the winter months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wasn't a huge fan at first, but the more I see these in pics the more I like.

Unfortunately too broke to take advantage of any holiday deals recently myself, but hope to get back in the game after Christmas.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazza74

Not affordable, although not really mid-tier either, but this is in the mail today after ordering it several weeks ago:










And purchased several straps from B&R bands and Panatime over the weekend.


----------



## Mrs Wiggles

Coming from far off lands. Should be here next week. Sapphire window, Miyota movement, 316L case, and a ceramic bezel. Looks a bit like another watch I have seen as well


----------



## babermac

IAmAnalog said:


> Well, I came close to not buying anything this holiday shopping season, but at 11pm on Cyber Monday I couldn't take it anymore and bought an SNE498. It'll be my first foray into a solar watch, and my first foray into a Tuna, so I'm hoping it's not too massive for me. Trusting all the people out there who say it wears smaller than it's dimensions.
> 
> View attachment 13673663


You won't regret it! I love mine, and I'm generally a 36-40mm guy.

I myself have a used Nodus Retrospect in the mail! Really looking forward to that.


----------



## horhay86

Got this Today..
Aliexpress Parnis Daytona homage.

Surprisingly good quality 









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

I got my Victorinox Swiss Army Ambassador Clous de Paris Watch 241193 yesterday and my Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76665125 a few hours ago. The crown on my Victorinox is really hard to pull out. The shape makes it hard to get my fingernail behind. That being said, I put it on a watch winder and in 24 hours it has lost only 1 second. That's good enough for me. Maybe the crown will loosen up with use.















I've put the Hamilton on the winder tonight and will eagerly await the results on its performance. My Hamilton field watch is accurate to 3-4 seconds a day and I can regulate it to stay pretty much perfect by leaving it overnight in certain positions.


----------



## Rocat

IAmAnalog said:


> Well, I came close to not buying anything this holiday shopping season, but at 11pm on Cyber Monday I couldn't take it anymore and bought an SNE498. It'll be my first foray into a solar watch, and my first foray into a Tuna, so I'm hoping it's not too massive for me. Trusting all the people out there who say it wears smaller than it's dimensions.
> 
> View attachment 13673663


It wears small and light weight.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome

Well to go along with the three other watches I have coming, I just ordered this a few hours ago... The 35th anniversary g-shock dw5035 with the metal body and screw case back. At this rate I could open my own store.


----------



## IAmAnalog

Thanks for the reassurances on the Tuna. I can wear "big" watches sometimes (I'm wearing a 44mm Alpina chrono today), but typically 40 is my sweet spot. I'm really excited for the Tuna, as I only have one dark cased watch and no solar watch, plus obviously no other Tunas.


----------



## mannal

Black Friday Sumo arrived. It's running a smooth +7 and looks good. Putting in my pile of stuff that my wife and kids are giving me for the holidays. My Erica's straps showed-up as well.


----------



## Ash.Bez

Chirv said:


> Wasn't a huge fan at first, but the more I see these in pics the more I like.
> 
> Unfortunately too broke to take advantage of any holiday deals recently myself, but hope to get back in the game after Christmas.
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


If I'm being honest, light or white dials generally aren't my thing at all but this one just seems to have done it right. I've already got the black Calypso which I'm very pleased with.

No watch purchases for me for a while too now. Time to tighten the wallet buckles!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv

Ash.Bez said:


> If I'm being honest, light or white dials generally aren't my thing at all but this one just seems to have done it right. I've already got the black Calypso which I'm very pleased with.
> 
> No watch purchases for me for a while too now. Time to tighten the wallet buckles!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know this isn't a wruw thread but not sure I ever posted this when I got it and certainly haven't worn it. Finally got it on a tolerable strap, just trimmed an old 18mm to fit the 16(!)mm lugs (anyone know where to get some good cheap ones?). I like vintage styled light dials like this and marine watches and my Borealis Scorpionfish but it's been a while since I've seen a nice modern design or sports watch with a light dial that I resonated with. My whilver textured dial Terrascope just didn't cut it for me.









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jman3566

Helm Khuraburi headed my way


----------



## jman3566

Helm Khuraburi headed my way 

View attachment 13678521


----------



## skyefalcon6

Black Friday watch and straps arrive today and tomorrow. Previous purchase that shipped recently still somewhere between HK & US.


----------



## G2SKIER

Just opened! This is one heck of a deal.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveGabe

Received today...my Raymond Weil Freelancer may have serious competition for wrist time!


----------



## skyefalcon6

Right on time. Very comfortable right out of the box.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

That's the best photo I've seen of this watch. Love the tone of the markers. I finally regret not buying one.


horhay86 said:


> Sharing one of the weekend acquisitions
> Bulova moon watch.
> I'm beginning to like it more and more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33

Got 'em! All are great purchases and scratch a unique itch. The Seiko is a fake I fear as the bezel, chapter ring and indices all line up. Can't be a gen'. The Seiko blew me away as did the Maxton honestly.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome

My Mido Ocean Star Titanium arrived and is AWESOME


----------



## IAmAnalog

skyefalcon6 said:


> Right on time. Very comfortable right out of the box.
> 
> View attachment 13681033


Offtopic, but what are your thoughts on your Time Arrow? I've almost bought one a dozen times and never pulled the trigger.


----------



## Cvp33

*+*









*=*


----------



## watchcrank_tx

watchcrank said:


> Also finally got around to ordering this Cadisen C1032 from GearBest, for three or four dollars more than it was selling for a few weeks back:
> 
> View attachment 13651169
> 
> 
> Quite interested to see what $39 buys these days.


It buys this:









40mm, sapphire, SII NH36A, all stainless, not bad for the price.

But it unfortunately also buys an hour hand set five minutes fast and a case that was peened hard yet nonetheless somehow deemed suitable for shipping to a customer:









If I had more energy for product disputes, I suppose I could complain to the seller, but for $39, I'm just going to use this as an excuse to play with my tools, especially since I bought this as much to have a spare movement as for the watch itself. Resetting the hands should be simple enough, but stoning and polishing that edge on the case will be a challenge.

So I went ahead and sized the bracelet, which is a bit too shiny but otherwise nice. I think I may have to put one link back in though and hope it doesn't end up too loose, because I got it a wee bit too tight in my first attempt.


----------



## Orangez

Well... Not exactly in the mail, but received it today! AliExpress, few bucks. Rubber strap, very light, nice black finish. The pictures do not represent the feel of the watch. Pleasantly surprised with this!









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33

Victorinox Night Vision Panda Chronograph on bracelet. Great watch for $200.


----------



## NerdThing

Got these two lovelies on their way to me...









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

bbrou33 said:


> Black Friday got me for 2. Ray Raven II from Creation Watches Ebay and the Zodiac Jetomatic from Watch Station. Should get Raven today and hopefully Jetomatic by Wednesday!
> 
> View attachment 13671033
> 
> 
> View attachment 13671035


Congrats, I came so close to pulling the trigger on that Zodiac! What was the checkout price, like 60% off retail? Can't beat that, especially since Watch Station is an AD - I believe they're wholly owned by the Fossil Group.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

Oak & Oscar Jackson. Hopefully it'll be at my door tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## cel4145

I recently gave my 19 year old son my CASIO Edifice EFR-527L-7A panda dial. It's too small for my wrist, but he loves it and has been wearing it every day. Figure in a year or two, he might like an upgrade, so I just ordered the Dan Henry 1964 Gran Turismo Chronograph Evil Panda, No Date:









I figure anyone who likes the Casio panda would love the Dan Henry Evil Panda. I'll save it until he is 21.


----------



## Gazza74

It finally arrived. This is the perfect Panda for me. While others don't like the not quite white dial, I love it.


----------



## skyefalcon6

Arrived last night and wore it with the stock band but Swedish leather got the nod today


----------



## savedbythebell

I had a few Rolex ( BLNR, GMT , DateJust ) , Omega , Breitling, but im down to One Special Rolex and currently loving the carefree variety of affordables.

Its quite refreshing and much more liberating , dont get caught up in the hype of constant grail chasing is my advise, anyway onto my super affordables incoming, one I believe cannot even be mentioned in these parts!


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Congrats, I came so close to pulling the trigger on that Zodiac! What was the checkout price, like 60% off retail? Can't beat that, especially since Watch Station is an AD - I believe they're wholly owned by the Fossil Group.


I bought the Zodiac too, it was actually 70% off retail. And yes full AD warranty anywhere in the world


----------



## hongkongtaipan

My three Black Friday purchases have landed. I also picked up a Victorinox chrono bargain at TJ Maxx.




























​


----------



## horhay86

I have my Zodiac jetomatic arriving today! 
I'm excited, I want to give it a chance lol 
I've seen some posts of people being dissapointed and others flipping it.

Idk what to expect 

And Longines Conquest tomorrow 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx

Right, so I picked up a few watches from a WUS member -- Casio G-Shock 7700, Seiko 5 SNKE63, Seiko SLT081

The Casio was a gift for my son; flipped the SNKE63 because while the case size seemed like a good fit, the dial is actually pretty small, too small for me. Surprise of the bunch was the SLT081, with which I was way more pleased than I thought I'd be... and which sent me down a Seiko 8f56 movement rabbit hole. "True" GMT with jumping hour hand, perpetual calendar...

Result of which is this, coming in from a WUS member, Seiko SBQJ017:


----------



## Spartan247

Airman in the air!


----------



## egothrasher

This is the chrono I have coming in the mail from Ali Express. First time ordering from them, will see it how it goes and how long it takes.


----------



## horhay86

Received this today. From Black Friday .. 
39mm Longines Conquest.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko Prospex solar world time (SSC509) arrived today. Great looking watch with a horrible strap.


----------



## Cvp33

Zelos 1000m Great White bronze and blue. $499 with SW200 movement.


----------



## IAmAnalog

IAmAnalog said:


> Thanks for the reassurances on the Tuna. I can wear "big" watches sometimes (I'm wearing a 44mm Alpina chrono today), but typically 40 is my sweet spot. I'm really excited for the Tuna, as I only have one dark cased watch and no solar watch, plus obviously no other Tunas.


The Tuna came in last night. It wears like a dream. I really love it, and unlike some other Seiko's it has no misalignment. Don't have any normal shots, but here's a lume shot from last night. My only fear is that my wife may steal it from me. She seemed to really like it too.


----------



## horhay86

Received this one yesterday..
Zodiac Jetomatic.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Elysee Bronze Chronograph arrived after an epic (almost) two month wait.


----------



## RabiesVax

Totally agree, dial is gorgeous


----------



## johnmichael

Fun, campy, and cheap w/high beat ST-2130 on its way from China: Heimdallr Sharkmaster (






Hulk green) This is V2 (pre-order) from Heimdallr-----the original Sharkey


----------



## skyefalcon6

It's getting closer. Spent at least 7 days in Chicago ISC.

Your item arrived at our DALLAS TX NETWORK DISTRIBUTION CENTER destination facility on December 6, 2018 at 3:25 pm. The item is currently in transit to the destination.

Maybe next week early. Fingers crossed.


----------



## trashpanda

Just bought a bracelet for my first gen orange monster that I bought a few months ago


----------



## Cvp33

I ordered the Zelos Great White Bronze with Blue dial, but secretly I wanted the sold out Mako with Anthrancite dial. Only 100 were made. There was one listed here for sale (#44) and sold in less than 24 hours and I've been sick ever since that I missed it. Well today #68 showed up on ebay and I pounced. $417 after all rebates.....even less than the original price! Can't wait!!!!


----------



## raheelc

Received the new Alpina Startimer Shadow. The dial color is not really my cup of tea (it's supposed to be gray, but looks more brownish-gray to me). So put it up for sale. Have the limited edition Startimer 99mg incoming now.









Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## James Haury

I actually recieved this today.The first picture is with the supplied folded steel bracelet and the second is as I will wear it tonight at the Company Christmas party.The cost was 13 dollars and 1 penny. I have desired a silver cased(Ok, it's not actual silver not at this price.)Datejust homage.I now have it and just have to put it with the diamelles.There really was no way not to have them.it actually has lume dots above the "Diamelles" and lume on the hands.


----------



## Milehigh981

Well, I couldn't resist a deal on a watch that I've been wanting for a while. Found the Mondaine Railways automatic on Ebay for under $200 with the 10% eBay coupon, so I ordered. 








Also- I found out Santa is bringing me a new Magrette- the wife was trying to secretly order it but the CC company sent me text asking if it was a valid purchase. lolol. Ah, technology.


----------



## cel4145

Ooppss. Wrong thread.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

watchcrank said:


> Thanks to that cursed bargains thread, I now have this DW5600 on the way, breaking a no-digitals policy that had previously seen only one exception since 1992 (that being the infamous and historically significant F-91W)





watchcrank said:


> Couldn't resist a green-dialed Weekender Chronograph for $37.31 on Amazon, so I now have this one inbound too . . .
> And yet since if one is going to be sad, one might as well be tragic, I'm still considering picking up the blue dial too, using whatever's the most versatile as my new backup watch, and stripping the case of the other for a brass patina project. :-d





watchcrank said:


> Sigh. Guess what I ordered immediately after the above post? :roll:


Playing around with lightbox 2.0 this afternoon so thought I'd post a better shot of the first and my first shots of the latter pair:























The quick-detatch strap on the green chrono is not very appealing, being dry, grainy, and shiny. The leather NATO on the blue dial isn't great either, but doesn't look and feel quite as cheap. Indiglo is much brighter on the green dial.


----------



## johnmichael

That beautiful green face has caught my attention too! And what's more, its indiglo!


----------



## watchcrank_tx

johnmichael said:


> That beautiful green face has caught my attention too! And what's more, its indiglo!


And currently only $40 on Amazon, on either leather NATO or two-piece detachable strap. b-)

Blue is also currently only $40 on leather NATO.

These are great watches for this price. If you've had any interest in them and don't own them already, now is a fine time to buy.


----------



## cel4145

This was on my holiday season watch list. Just ordered a Traser Officer Pro Quartz with orange numerals from Massdrop (they have many of the Officer Pro models available)










I'm not keen on a striped NATA (or for that matter, not a NATO fan). Will switch it out to a black leather strap once I get it.


----------



## Eric M

I've been bad this week. I have two watches coming in the mail. A big Maty dive chronograph 








and a 3133 powered chronograph.


----------



## Eric M

I've been bad this week. I have two watches coming in the mail. A big Maty dive chronograph 
View attachment 13707341


and a 3133 powered chronograph.
View attachment 13707349


----------



## SpaceCadet65

I got 40% +25% off on this Zodiac watch. Hoping it will be here before the weekend!


----------



## tommy_boy

Two weeks after payment, tracking info shows up. Ordered the BOR, too.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Just got this 6309-7049 Marinemaster Mod









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Ossamanity

Just ordered 
Fortis B-42 Marinemaster










Ordered yesterday, 
Seiko STO Turtle










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VaEagle

With the delays on pre-orders and kickstarters, I had to think long and hard about what watches are on their way. I actually have three coming (all affordables, so not breaking the bank).

A Vapaus Vorcut chrono:









The Emperor F71 project watch in blue:









And a Kickstarter watch called Lindskog Legacy with an ETA 2824-2 movement. Just about 10 days left on the kickstarter. I ordered a grey dial. This picture is just a photoshop of the watch with that color (the indices look off in the image):









Chances are I'll resell one of two when they arrive and I decide which one (or two) I like best.


----------



## marcoscova

... I did it, I did it, I pulled the trigger on a Helson Shark Diver 42, and I can't wait for it to come in...! 
(pic borrowed online)









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Al Faromeo

VaEagle said:


> .../...
> 
> A Vapaus Vorcut chrono:
> 
> .../...


Got a salmon dialed Vorcut on the way. Not sure it's going to be making the Christmas tree this year...


----------



## mannal

Ague straps arrived today. They took the extra time to combine both my orders.


----------



## SpaceCadet65

Finally arrived this morning!


----------



## marcoscova

My grail... Shark Diver 42 white dial.
I'll need to determine if (and what) my next grail watch will be...









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch your wristwatch

SpaceCadet65 said:


> Finally arrived this morning!
> 
> View attachment 13719501


That is absolutely stunning. Wish I pulled the trigger on that along with the Jetomatic.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo

It was mine for a long time. Congrats! If I lived somewhere it was warm weather longer than five months a year I'd spend that much on a dive watch. Alas, I can't justify the Helson prices. 
It's gorgeous. Wear it in fantastic health!


marcoscova said:


> My grail... Shark Diver 42 white dial.
> I'll need to determine if (and what) my next grail watch will be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen

$69
Sapphire
Miota auto
40mm
Leather strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stanc1

DirtyHarrie said:


> Damn part 5.
> 
> Sadly I don't have anything incoming


Just believe.


----------



## trashpanda

Just ordered a casio protrek prw-3000-4dr! It might take a month to arrive, but i put my school address as the shipping address, so by the time i get back from break, it should be waiting for me.


----------



## trashpanda

MitchCumsteen said:


> $69
> Sapphire
> Miota auto
> 40mm
> Leather strap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No brand at all? Where'd you find that?


----------



## MitchCumsteen

trashpanda said:


> No brand at all? Where'd you find that?


Saw it here -






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145

MitchCumsteen said:


> Saw it here -


Really nice for the price!

Looks like there is a silver dial version as well:


----------



## mannal

As much as I hate sifting through all the current silliness on the Heads Up! thread, I did manage to find this guy for sub $100.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

15% at Ebay today got me to dig through my Ebay watch list, which is, for the most part, a *watch* list. Result is four more incoming:

A rather less presentable example of this Swatch Irony "Secret Agent" (YCS403G) to be cannibalized for parts to fix my Dark Phoenix (photo from Squiggly):









A new example of the Vostok Komandirskie variation (811958) which was spotted on the ISS some years back (photo from a forgotten web source):









A Favre-Leuba with the fascinating twin-barrel Cal. 253 movement from a Chinese seller of whom I might have been a bit dubious save that my vintage-collecting cousin has dealt with him with good results before (seller photos):









And finally a supposedly NIB example of the COSC certified Swatch Irony Scuba 200 quartz chronograph (YBZ4000PACK), a mini-grail I've had my eye on for a while as the queen of quartz Swatches, having metal case, chronograph, 200m WR, a timing bezel, and a certified (albeit under the old, slightly looser specs) HAQ movement (photo from Squggly, who have at least one in stock, though I bought elsewhere):


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Despite all the joking about the name of this Japanese-made watch, I have a Wancher Japan Storm Jet Chronograph Manual Hand-Winding Mechanical Watch on the way. I got it on an eBay auction new from the vendor for less than half its list price, and it will be the first hand-winding mechanical chronograph in my collection. It uses the Seagull ST-19 mechanical chronograph movement, which is based on a Venus 175 movement. I like the fact that you can see all the intricate workings of the movement from the back of the watch. The blued screws are just painted, but all in all, to me it's an interesting watch for a reasonable price ($185).




















​


----------



## Cvp33

It's been a busy week:

Seiko Presage SRPB77
Seiko Sportsman w/exhibition caseback
Orbris Morgan Nautilus
Helm Vanuatu
Zelos Great White
Zelos Mako
Zelos skyraider
Seiko save the ocean turtle
Seiko skx009k2
(3) Bertucci A2S Field Watch Gifts sets + 10 straps (1 set to keep, 2 as gifts)
(14) Straps from Ague's closeout sale
1 - Silver Timex Marlin (gift)
1 - Black Timex Marlin (gift)
2 - Vintage Timex Marlins (gifts)


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome

Cvp33 said:


> It's been a busy week:
> 
> Seiko Presage SRPB77
> Seiko
> Orbris Morgan Nautilus
> Helm Vanuatu
> Zelos Great White
> Zelos Mako
> Zelos skyraider
> Seiko save the ocean turtle
> Seiko skx009k2
> (3) Bertucci A2S Field Watch Gifts sets + 10 straps (1 set to keep, 2 as gifts)
> (14) Straps from Ague's closeout sale
> 1 - Silver Timex Marlin (gift)
> 1 - Black Timex Marlin (gift)
> 2 - Vintage Timex Marlins (gifts)


Holy smokes. And I thought I bought a lot this week! Congrats on the choices though, all very solid contenders. Especially the Mako


----------



## cel4145

Cvp33 said:


> It's been a busy week:
> 
> Seiko Presage SRPB77
> Seiko
> Orbris Morgan Nautilus
> Helm Vanuatu
> Zelos Great White
> Zelos Mako
> Zelos skyraider
> Seiko save the ocean turtle
> Seiko skx009k2
> (3) Bertucci A2S Field Watch Gifts sets + 10 straps (1 set to keep, 2 as gifts)
> (14) Straps from Ague's closeout sale
> 1 - Silver Timex Marlin (gift)
> 1 - Black Timex Marlin (gift)
> 2 - Vintage Timex Marlins (gifts)


That is an impressive week!!! :-!


----------



## marcoscova

Hmmm, ok so that was you that snatched that away...!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Had mentioned this in the "what did you get in 2018" thread I think but had forgotten to mention it here. Black Mako II arrived to take the place of my black Mako I and allow it to donate its movement to revive my blue Mako I. The hacking and handwinding are huge improvements, especially the latter, and the reduced effort to step the bezel is far more pleasant than that demanded of its predecessor. Clicks are also doubled from 60 to 120, not that I'm sure it matters much.

Photos (mostly stock photos) had made me feat that the 2nd generation might lack a bit of character for not retaining the day-set-crown which lent the Mako I some offbeat charm. In person, I don't see that it suffers for the change. Unsure so far what's supposed to be wrong with the reduced length of the crown which has so enraged some reviewers. Perhaps my fingers are simply more dexterous than I know, but it seems fine to me, so far anyway.


----------



## NamNorimai

Got myself an extra Christmas gift. Not sure where it is or when I'll get it because the tracking info is in Russian.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

I've just bought a 47mm big pilot flieger sterile dial thats on its way only just! Pics are off the actual watch ( I've asked to use them) but she's a big watch at 47mm x 15.5mm 24mm band but I think it will look OK on my 8in wrist. I've also bought a genuine Swiss ETA 6498 that's been engraved from a dealer and intend to replace the Chinese one with it...

Sent from my CPH1835 using Tapatalk


----------



## larand

NamNorimai said:


> Got myself an extra Christmas gift. Not sure where it is or when I'll get it because the tracking info is in Russian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it shipped via Russian Post (Почта России), there should be a drop-down to select English. Also, patience is required: normally it takes anywhere from 4-8 weeks to get stuff out of Russia this time of year.

Sent via carrier pigeon using Tapatalk Avian Edition


----------



## NamNorimai

larand said:


> If it shipped via Russian Post (Почта России), there should be a drop-down to select English. Also, patience is required: normally it takes anywhere from 4-8 weeks to get stuff out of Russia this time of year.
> 
> Sent via carrier pigeon using Tapatalk Avian Edition


Thanks! I had a Russian coworker guide me through the tracking page. Everything was in English once I hit enter!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbrou33

I have a few things incoming from the past weeks purchases.
Glycine Combat 6 Classic thanks to eBay coupon.
Steinhart Ocean 1 GMT Pepsi that I will in a raffle!
Erika's Original Mirage MN strap (grey with orange stitching)
3 G&Cos watch straps from a sale.
Hopefully get almost everything by the weekend
Pics provided by the Google


----------



## ap1984

ST2 is on its way, hopefully before Christmas.


----------



## cel4145

cel4145 said:


> This was on my holiday season watch list. Just ordered a Traser Officer Pro Quartz with orange numerals from Massdrop (they have many of the Officer Pro models available)


I ended up canceling that order before the drop was completed. While I really like how cool that watch looks, I was afraid that it was a watch that might not get much attention past the honeymoon period, that I might have been buying the deal more than the watch.

So instead, I took advantage of the Ebay 15% special the other day and ordered the Hamilton Khaki Field Titanium PVD. It's been on my list over a year.


----------



## MarkieB

Lew & Huey Cerberus just arrived, love it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mystic nerd

I ordered one of these from AliExpress. It's a shameless homage of the AP Royal Oak., done by Didun Design. They're available with automatic movements but I have a preference for quartz.


----------



## NerdThing

It came...









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Barn0081

Ragl said:


> Very Grailish, incoming soon.....
> 
> View attachment 13647459
> 
> 
> With due deference to the photographer, pic purloined from the interwebz......
> 
> Cheerz,
> 
> Alan


Hi,

Be sure to join the Vale Park Officer Owners Thread |>

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/visitor-vale-park-officer-owners-thread-4566387.html


----------



## marcoscova

Shark Diver 42 white dial
Carrnegie Premier rose gold
D1 Milano Gun metal
Didun Quartz Blue dia
Didun Quartz "diver" Neon green









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova

Now please let this month/year be done!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity

Samurai and Fortis are here!

Did not noticed the lugs and the strap style on the fortis when I ordered.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## efawke

This one should be arriving tomorrow. Super excited to finally get my hands on a Raven. Pic borrowed from the listing.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cabatisto




----------



## bbrou33

Got my Combat 6 in yesterday!
Should get my Steinhart GMT Pepsi today if I'm home when delivery guy passes


----------



## DMCBanshee

Just received this Seiko 7002 Tactico TC2 Mod


----------



## Cvp33

Armida A1 diver, black dial on bracelet. Chunky, well built and lumed like a bonfire.


----------



## anabuki




----------



## horhay86

Got this yesterday 









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

Autodromo Group B on bracelet. I had a certain amount set aside to buy one watch but got such a good deal that I used what was left over (plus a little more, isn't that always the way?) to snag one of these.

The design has intrigued me since it was released but the addition of a bracelet put it over the top.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Autodromo Group B on bracelet. I had a certain amount set aside to buy one watch but got such a good deal that I used what was left over (plus a little more, isn't that always the way?) to snag one of these.
> 
> The design has intrigued me since it was released but the addition of a bracelet put it over the top.
> 
> View attachment 13733183


Looks cool. Looking forward to pics when you get it!


----------



## Ossamanity

Borealis showed up today!! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> As much as I hate sifting through all the current silliness on the Heads Up! thread, I did manage to find this guy for sub $100.
> 
> View attachment 13723005


It's been a while since my expectations have not been met. Pretty underwhelmed with this guy. Sloppy bezel and an erratic heartbeat. I'm not going to return it due-to missed expectations so, off to the vacation watch-box it goes.


----------



## Ossamanity

Did anyone received there Gandcostraps? Any feedback on the quality? 

Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

SteamJ said:


> I haven't owned a Vostok in years and got the itch again. Using a 15% off coupon, getting the seller to come down and little and with a $50 visa gift card I got recently this only cost me about $4 new coming from Russia.
> 
> View attachment 13513721
> 
> 
> I'm likely going to order this bezel for it as well.
> 
> View attachment 13513725


I've given up on this one. The tracking number the seller eventually provided never showed up as valid so, on 12/6, he told me he was sending a replacement with a gift and I'd have it in 5-7 days. That tracking number does work but the watch has been in the same status in Russia for nearly 3 weeks so I contacted eBay today and got a refund. Not buying from Russian sellers on eBay again. I guess having a Vostok was not meant to be for me.


----------



## willf

These two Orient "Babies"
https://www.orientwatchusa.com/collections/bambino/products/bambino-version-4-fac08002f0
http://https://www.orientwatchusa.com/collections/bambino/products/bambino-version-4-fac08003a0


----------



## Cvp33

Arrived today......more chunky diver goodness compliments of the sold out Helm diver. Thanks to WUS/Ramirez1970 for a painless transaction. And the hyptnotizing Seiko SRPB77. I fought this damned Seiko presage bandwagon for way too long. Now all I can think of is time to go find SRPB41 for cheap. Enough babbling.....picture time!


----------



## mannal

Cvp33 said:


> Arrived today......more chunky diver goodness compliments of the sold out Helson diver. Thanks to WUS/Ramirez1970 for a painless transaction. And the hyptnotizing Seiko SRPB77. I fought this damned Seiko presage bandwagon for way too long. Now all I can think of is time to go find SRPB41 for cheap. Enough babbling.....picture time!


Be careful. I'm thinking about adding a third.


----------



## Elfer996

NH35A


----------



## marcoscova

Finally got it!









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75

Sinn 256








Hami Khaki Field Mech


----------



## dt75

Dup


----------



## StanleyInquisition

Parnis Batman GMT coming in a bit more than a week! My apologies for the watermark. I'll post better pictures when the watch arrives.


----------



## StanleyInquisition

Parnis Batman GMT coming in a bit more than a week! My apologies for the watermark. I'll post better pictures when the watch arrives.
View attachment 13738177


----------



## Cvp33

Speaking of Parnis. I don't expect any likes on this one, but it caught my eye and I pulled the trigger. Parnis, sterile dial with 6497 hand-wind movement and exhibition case back.

*$56.58*
*-$5.00* PayPal checkout
*-$3.38 *TopCash 6% rebate
*NET $48.20*

LINKY - > https://www.aliexpress.com/item/44m...lgo_pvid=87c80677-383d-4c1a-9c35-47a49d3825f5


----------



## Cvp33

And this for $56. Sterile dial Corgeut, 44mm, 6497 17 jewel hand-winder with exhibition case back.


----------



## Cvp33




----------



## Watch your wristwatch

Finally pulled the trigger on a Longines Conquest Automatic. 
This has been on a grail list of mine for some time. Hands down the most I have spent on 1 piece in my collection. I love the design of a tool watch that can also be dressed up as well. This checked off a lot of boxes for me. I just hope I'm not disappointed!
Was able to pick up for $725 Brand New from CWS.
Pics I stole from the web.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pmnealhsd

opticsguy said:


> On the edge of affordable even used, but in the mail hopefully tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 2169394


What ref is this?
Really fantastic

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40

Given that I ordered this on the 15th December 2018, I was delighted to have the Royal Mail Deliver this today!









Seiko Mens Analog Business 5 Sports SRPA07K1

Here is another Picture from the sellers website and I include this as the pictures don't do it justice IMHO.









Yes you can assume that I am well pleased with this purchase. The sellers price is/was £129.90 delivered, but there was a 5% seller discount deal, a 10% pay by PayPal deal on eBay and a £20 Nectar discount as I had spent a fair bit of money with them this year and got loads of discount points! So in the end in real cash I paid £96.37 so I am a Very Happy Bunny.

So here are the wrist shots to show you what the Watch is really like ;-) Not to everybody's taste, the Mem Sahib is not liking it too much, but I am well enamoured I can tell you. Just a comment that I will follow up later, but this year my best source for getting great quality watches for good prices has been eBay. Yes you do have to be selective and be prepared to "play the game", but for me at least it has been a great experience this Year. I will share more of my experiences later on but there is a bottle of decent Wine with my name on it this evening!
















Very best regards,
Jim


----------



## Ipse

I got NOTHING in the mail as there is no mo Bargain thread... &#55357;&#56873;


----------



## StanleyInquisition

A manual movement too! Send us some pics when it arrives!


----------



## lawtaxi

A used but very nice Borealis Cascais. Looking forward to it!


----------



## FL410

jdanefrantz said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on a Longines Conquest Automatic.
> This has been on a grail list of mine for some time. Hands down the most I have spent on 1 piece in my collection. I love the design of a tool watch that can also be dressed up as well. This checked off a lot of boxes for me. I just hope I'm not disappointed!
> Was able to pick up for $725 Brand New from CWS.
> Pics I stole from the web.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Very nice! The Conquest GMT has been on my radar for a long time. Please post some pics and your impressions when you get yours. Maybe I'll finally pull the trigger on it one of these days.

But for now, I've got the Bulova Chronograph C "Stars and Stripes" reissue on the way. I couldn't pass up the deal of the day Amazon was running on them Saturday. Over 100 bucks off the normal price. Was going to post it in the deals thread, but....

















I've been digging the funky retro 70s watch look lately. This thing is gigantic though it seems, so it may look rediculous on me, we'll see.

I'm not a quartz guy by any stretch, but these UHF Bulovas have got me. Super accurate, and not the regular tick of a run of the mill quartz watch.


----------



## Watch your wristwatch

FL410 said:


> Very nice! The Conquest GMT has been on my radar for a long time. Please post some pics and your impressions when you get yours. Maybe I'll finally pull the trigger on it one of these days.
> 
> But for now, I've got the Bulova Chronograph C "Stars and Stripes" reissue on the way. I couldn't pass up the deal of the day Amazon was running on them Saturday. Over 100 bucks off the normal price. Was going to post it in the deals thread, but....
> 
> View attachment 13743597
> 
> 
> View attachment 13743599
> 
> 
> I've been digging the funky retro 70s watch look lately. This thing is gigantic though it seems, so it may look rediculous on me, we'll see.
> 
> I'm not a quartz guy by any stretch, but these UHF Bulovas have got me. Super accurate, and not the regular tick of a run of the mill quartz watch.


Should be getting it tomorrow and I will definitely be posting some pics. The stars and stripes is a nice piece as well! I struggled not buying that myself but with just buying a somewhat retro piece around Thanksgiving with the Zodiac Jetomatic and already having a few blue dials, had to decide enough is enough on the blue and not jump on it, plus that case size is way huge. If they could have just made the Stars and Stripes in a 42mm, I would have jumped on it in a second. Congrats on your purchase and good look with attaining your Conquest GMT in the future, that's an awesome piece! I just loved the Conquest because it's as close as I can get to a Rolex Explorer for a few years....

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc

Ipse said:


> I got NOTHING in the mail as there is no mo Bargain thread... &#55357;&#56873;


There is if you know where the new one is  pm me.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Watch your wristwatch

Got my Longines today! This piece is phenomenal in person. The Sunray dial is gorgeous, the finishing is fantastic even with just one pass of polishing. It's awesome to see the second hand reflected in the mirror polished indices as it sweeps on by. Got lucky the bracelet fits super comfortable. Merry Christmas everyone!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## soulsocket7

A little Christmas gift to myself. Several months ago, I came across a post here describing a "g-shock killer" from pulsar called the pw3001, a stainless digital or it's black version (pw3003). Lots of great functions, cool design and Seiko heritage all for around $45. Interesting, but I had other things to think about. Then I saw a youtube video a couple of months later that encouraged viewers to get the pulsar instead of the digital tuna. Same exact functions, better design and it was only about $45. Fast forward to Christmas time and I'm ready to go ahead and pull the trigger. Apparently, Seiko saw the video and has discontinued the PW3001/3 completely. It is not available anywhere for sale brand new...except ebay where the price is now $90-$100. Well, I found a beautiful used example for $50 and she arrived today....dead. So, one $5 battery swap later and I've got a fully functioning, new to me PW3001. I think I like it.







Unlike most digitals, it has standard sized lugs (20mm and drilled) so it accepts natos very well, although it comes with a perfectly serviceable rubber strap.








Gonna take it on some adventures and see how it does. I'm thinking it will make a nice travel watch as it can display different time zones.
Cheers!


----------



## SteamJ




----------



## LosAngelesTimer

Landed today. Initial impressions are positive. Not the most readable watch in the world - the size and design of the hands are not especially intuitive but I'm assuming I'll get used to it - and not a fan of the generic butterfly deployant. On the plus side, I really love the multiple levels and raised elements on the dial and the combination of original, motorsports inspired aesthetic plus angular, early 80s Genta-esque vibes.

I'll eventually post a full review on my channel.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGO9FaTCE8jUxc0MwR5aNaA


----------



## DMCBanshee

Got this Russian yesterday, love it...









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Cvp33

Oris 17 jewel FHF/ST96

Of course it's GEN, I paid $16 so it must be real.


----------



## occytron

Just picked up a Marathon Medium Diver on bracelet for less than what the strap versions are going for. Been looking to get one for ages, super excited to finally get a deal on one. Will post pics once it arrives.


----------



## Cvp33

Seiko SRPC41J1 - $240.08

Welp, I had to jump through a few hoops, but got the last Seiko Pross Specks SRPC41J1 from DiscountShop on ebay. I'll bet someone on here got the other as there were only 2 left.

$495.00 MSRP
$291.00 Sale
*-$43.65 *Ebay code POPUPSAVINGS
*- $2.91 *Ebay bucks
*- $4.36* TopCash 1.5% rebate
*NET $240.08*


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Fatboi_ET said:


> My biggest purchase to date.
> 
> View attachment 13659933


It's a beauty!








The Hodinkee app aided in setting the moon phase.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

I got the message this morning that my GS sbgv225 is coming in the mail. The wait is going to be excruciating.
View attachment 13753121


----------



## hongkongtaipan

My Wancher Japan Storm Jet Chronograph Manual Hand Winding Mechanical Watch arrived. My first mechanical chronograph as well as first hand-winding watch. 
This is a Japanese brand with a Chinese Seagull movement.















​


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

I've just bought a Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon titanium reference DC3026A-SC-BK from iguanasell.com.au Australia and it's a beast! I'm a soldier here in Australia working as a PT instructor and advanced diving trainer and needed a top quality divers watch! My best mate has one, and the fit and Finnish is outstanding! In fact it's better Finnished then my speedy in my opinion. The balls QC is also as good as any watch in this price range without question! but she's thick @ "17.5mm x 43" but my 8+ inch wrists will take it no problems. Ball are very underestimated but are not for everyone due to the fact they are quite a specialised watch. 
Just checked DHL latest shipping tracking info, and it's just arrived here in Perth Australia so hopefully Monday will be the day! It's getting the VIP treatment thru DHL due to the price as I pre arranged the secure transport as it's expensive and I don't want it lost, even though it's insured!!
Here's some pics off their website
Cheers guys....









Sent from my CPH1835 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stargazer735

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I've just bought a Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon titanium reference DC3026A-SC-BK from iguanasell.com.au Australia and it's a beast! I'm a soldier here in Australia working as a PT instructor and advanced diving trainer and wanted a top quality divers watch for when im at the barrack training men in diving techniques! My best mate has one, and the fit and Finnish is outstanding! In fact it's better Finnished then my speedy in my opinion. The balls QC is also as good as any watch in this price range without question! but she's thick @ "17.5mm x 43" but my 8+ inch wrists will take it no problems. Ball are very underestimated but are not for everyone due to the fact they are quite a specialised watch.
> Just checked DHL latest shipping tracking info, and it's just arrived here in Perth Australia so hopefully Monday will be the day! It's getting the VIP treatment thru DHL due to the price as I pre arranged the secure transport as it's expensive and I don't want it lost, even though it's insured!!
> Here's some pics off their website
> Cheers guys....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CPH1835 using Tapatalk


That is one monster of a watch. I love it. 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuzzylogic

Couldn't decide on which one so I got both (not my pictures):


----------



## Rhorya

Two late orders. Pictures from the sales sites.

The Ball Challenger Special Order Watch.










And the retro Certina DS PH200M.










Should see these early next year.

Speaking of which Happy New Year!


----------



## jon_huskisson

My biggest purchase to date is arriving tomorrow. Omega Speedmaster Racing.

Hope you'll forgive the non-affordable content; just wanted to share my excitement.









Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

Last day of 2018 and this finally arrived. I immediately replaced the bracelet of course. Bezel will likely be next.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune

Just ordered my first G-Shock today:


----------



## Mmpaste

qa_ii said:


> Just ordered my first G-Shock today:
> 
> View attachment 13765975


Going straight for the top shelf stuff. Nice!


----------



## Mmpaste

qa_ii said:


> Just ordered my first G-Shock today:
> 
> View attachment 13765975


Going straight for the top shelf stuff. Nice!


----------



## Mmpaste

Make it a double, I guess.


----------



## Mathen

I've got a Laco Detroit coming. Both my first Laco and my first Cronograph. Also my first quartz in quite awhile. I wanted a crono for the gym and something that I won't be devastated if I bang it up a little.

Should be here Friday.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto

A couple new pieces in the mail for the new year. First is a micro for which I've been searching as a "beater," the MWW Tatoskok:









Second is a personal "grail," and one that I anticipate will be spending a lot of time on my wrist, the venerable Longines Legend Diver:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronmd

Wanted to add a pepsi bezel to the collection. Wanted the skx009 but had a hard time justifying it already owning the 007. Bought a Mako II Pepsi for a good deal and am happy....for now...


----------



## TorontoJeff

I've got a Spinnaker Cahill Brass/Blue that I pulled the trigger on when they dropped to $189 and picked up a Orient Mako 2 blue dial at a local overstock auction that I have to go and pick up. That's after I bought myself a Seiko Samurai for Christmas from my wife. I think I need to bring the other two home without anyone knowing.


----------



## mtntreks

I joined the Seiko 5 club today with the arrival of my SNXF05.


----------



## Cvp33

aaronmd said:


> Wanted to add a pepsi bezel to the collection. Wanted the skx009 but had a hard time justifying it already owning the 007. Bought a Mako II Pepsi for a good deal and am happy....for now...


Mako II is a great watch. The Seiko Pepsi were down below $150 around Black Friday on overstock with MasterCard 21% coupon at checkout.


----------



## aaronmd

Cvp33 said:


> Mako II is a great watch. The Seiko Pepsi were down below $150 around Black Friday on overstock with MasterCard 21% coupon at checkout.


Was that on amazon.com? That's a smoking deal.


----------



## Cvp33

aaronmd said:


> Was that on amazon.com? That's a smoking deal.


Overstock


----------



## TacticalTimbo

In love with this SSC667, straight onto a blue leather rally strap from Geckota.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

Found a white whale. Not as large as I hoped but I think I'll keep it.


----------



## Cvp33

Couple of eBay scores tonight. Some refurbed Seikos from the Philippines. I have relatives there so it makes the shipping easier.

Seiko SKX779K1 aka Black Monster $120 (already order a brand new OEM/Seiko bracelet $44)

Seiko 7002-7001 blue mod $108 (new dial, new hands, new chapter ring, new bezel, new bracelet, buffed Crystal/case)

Seiko SKX007 batman diver mod $132 (new dial, Doxa hands, new chapter ring, new bezel, new bracelet, buffed Crystal/case)


----------



## Cvp33

The dreaded double post. Baaaaaaaaaaaad server bahahahahaahad.


----------



## Cvp33

Latest score this morning. Apologies in advance to another member who put this on my radar. After it was posted, I had to have it. Asked for and received a coupon code from Discount Shop for 5% off. Netted this Seiko SRP639K1 down to $234. Ebay is $304 to $869 and this also beats LAZADA.sg's price (the lowest I could find in the world) at $242. I believe there are a few available via offshore sellers RedDeer and the like for around $260. This was their last one at DS......or so I believe. Lowest price ever according to Camel x 3 is $254.04 so I'll call this one decently bought.

Just a PSA for Discount Shop. They've been SUPER easy to deal with, from cancelling orders, to giving me a coupon when I asked for it to, SO FAR (3 purchases), shipping every Seiko in it's original box versus some sellers who use a generic box to save on shipping. Not bashing any other sellers as they FULLY disclose that they do this, just calling out DS as a positive for not doing it.


----------



## Gavinr

New to me Dan Henry 1970 (until I can swing a Longines or vintage compressor 😄)


----------



## AP81

Got a lightly used Sinn 103 St on the way. Now I have to decide whether I keep or flip my Sinn 104.


----------



## pkonoske

Arrived last week - Dark Seal Fixed Bezel with blue second hand and markers (second image).


----------



## Cvp33

*SEIKO* *SRPC41j1* Prospex *PADI** mini-turtle*

There are simply no pictures that do this watch justice.....especially not mine. What a watch. I strangely want to put it on a bracelet. Can't explain why...makes not sense for this diver.


----------



## Ziptie

Timex Three GMT PVD Batman 








Citizen titanium Promaster 200m Diver BN0201


----------



## Cvp33

Seiko Baby Monsters - SRP605K1, SRP483K1, SRP481K1, SRPB33K1


----------



## NamNorimai

Still waiting on the Vostok Amphibian Zissou from December. Used some Amazon reward pts and a gift card and this is arriving Tuesday








I think this will be the first watch to try my hand at modding!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75

2... Two... Deuce... Seiko sbdc055 PADIMAS. 

I fell in love with one that had misaligned chapter ring and bezel so I moved it out, and found 2 others. Might keep the best of 2 or just both. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Al Faromeo

The Vorcut made it to the wrist!
It's a nice as I expected it would be.


----------



## Cvp33

More Seiko Mods, plus a 1st gen Orange Monster.


----------



## Tigers81

Just got in my second Casio Duro in what will probably become a Duro collection. MSY-500-7AVDF. Found it on ebay with original hang tag but no box or papers. This is the panda duro chronograph with silver dial and black sub-dials with black diver's bezel. Heavy watch head with a unique brushed 3 link SS bracelet. Bracelet is solid with solid straight end links. The all black variant of this watch has been on ebay for awhile but this is the first time in months I've seen the panda variant come up in this condition. Very impressed so far.


----------



## anabuki




----------



## anabuki




----------



## johnmichael

anabuki said:


> View attachment 13805695
> 
> 
> View attachment 13805699
> 
> 
> View attachment 13805703


Absolutely beautiful RT diver! Let us know more about it (your thoughts) on "Affordable watch" thread or Chinese Mechanical Watch file/thread. Gorgeous, enjoy it!


----------



## NamNorimai

Back to back deliveries this week! Totally unplanned since I ordered the Vostok over a month ago and had no idea when it would get here. Here they are...








Wow...I'm glad I got the 53. I wasn't sure about the blue, but I'm so happy with how dark it is. At some angles the dial almost looks black, which is great because I'm planning to swap the dial for a modern black 55 Fathoms from Yobokies.









Vostok Amphibia Zissou...just like Steve's! Hahah...completely unimpressed by the band, but luckily I had an 18mm that fit the theme. It's only been on my wrist for an hour, but I really like how it looks and feels!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NamNorimai

Sorry...doublepost


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Just waiting for my Helm Khuraburi but won't have it till February!! I hate waiting







https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190118]

Sent from my CPH1835 using Tapatalk
[IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190118/a797bf7abfb9a9f048bf326a311225a7.jpg


----------



## mconlonx

Sold a San Martin Pilot 39mm bronze and got a Dagaz Thunderbolt









Sold a Seiko SKX179 with modded bezel and 12hr insert and got an NTH Antilles









Came into some windfall cash and was faced with a conundrum: sell those two new watches plus a Seiko SBQJ017 that I'm rather fond of and go for a grail, the watch that sent me looking and eventually got me hooked on WUS, an Omega SM GMT 50th Anniversary, or a semi-grail and maybe some other affordables. Logic: I can always sell out and get the Omega, why not do a bit more dabbling...

So, incoming, in transit, pix from sellers:

Cheap ebay score, Seiko 6309-6019. Wanted a small, blue dial piece and prices on Glycine Combat 6 36mm have risen. My partner mentioned wanting a blue dial watch, so this might have been* (see below) hers.









I'll call this a semi-grail, most expensive watch purchase for me, first time I've dropped $1k+ on a watch, sourced from WUS Sales forum. Sinn 856 UTC. This is The Big One, and I anticipate wearing it to see if I can deal with an Only Watch. If a Damasko DA47 with 1-11 bezel had popped up sooner, it would have got the nod.









*...and while perusing WatchRecon yesterday, a 2014 WUS F72 project watch with blue dial was listed here on WUS Sales forum. Wanted one of these since I learned of their existence, bummed that I missed out on the original project. Since Elizabeth is traveling soon, this will probably be her blue-dial watch...









Also, some bracelets and straps -- including a leather Sinn strap for the 856, an EO MN strap, and a couple aftermarket bracelets from the Straps & Buckles sales forum here; and a Mankey elastic hook strap based on reviews in Straps & Buckles to see how it stacks up against an EO.

*whew* And to think I contemplated taking the WPAC pledge...


----------



## ObiWonWD40

I have been looking for a Pilot's watch but not found anything I liked for what I wanted to pay, when I spotted this yesterday for under £60 and this morning I got confirmation it had been posted and I got the Royal Mail Tracking number.

It is shipping from Ireland via Manchester so will take around 5 working days, so next week delivery I would think.....

Stock Picture...








SNK809K1, Military / Field Pilot

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Ash.Bez

My Arctic has arrived and I couldn't be happier. A new me with a light dial, my first. Haven't took it off since it arrived a couple of days ago.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Landed_Alien

Ash.Bez said:


> My Arctic has arrived and I couldn't be happier. A new me with a light dial, my first. Haven't took it off since it arrived a couple of days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm intrigued, what watch is that?


----------



## mconlonx

Aw, crap:









Zelos Mako V2 in bronze just hit their website. These were due in Dec, but just showed up now...


----------



## anabuki

Must have for Alfisti WUS member ;-)


----------



## JimWharton

The specs aren't fancy, but Ultraman was my guy when I was a kid. Excited.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

Ordered a Yellow Tuna homage from Sharkey for something bright to counter all the black dialed Divers I have. I have the black dial Sharkey Tuna and a Merkur Tuna so this was a no brainer. I have had the SKXA35 before and did not like it due to the non hacking movement. I have also had the Deep Blue Master 1000 but the lack of lume and the tiny T-Rex hour hand drove me nuts. I wanted to make sure it was ordered before the Chinese New Year started and all of China decides to take a few weeks off. With their $15 off code and some ebay bucks I had it come down to under $150 for the watch.


----------



## DMCBanshee

I just unpacked this Sub, love it 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Flo7

My ZRC Hommage


----------



## mconlonx

mconlonx said:


> Came into some windfall cash and was faced with a conundrum: sell those two new watches plus a Seiko SBQJ017 that I'm rather fond of and go for a grail, the watch that sent me looking and eventually got me hooked on WUS, an Omega SM GMT 50th Anniversary, or a semi-grail and maybe some other affordables. Logic: I can always sell out and get the Omega, why not do a bit more dabbling...
> 
> So, incoming, in transit, pix from sellers:
> 
> *[1] *Cheap ebay score, Seiko 6309-8019. Wanted a small, blue dial piece and prices on Glycine Combat 6 36mm have risen. My partner mentioned wanting a blue dial watch, so this might have been* (see below) hers.
> 
> *[2]* I'll call this a semi-grail, most expensive watch purchase for me, first time I've dropped $1k+ on a watch, sourced from WUS Sales forum. Sinn 856 UTC. This is The Big One, and I anticipate wearing it to see if I can deal with an Only Watch. If a Damasko DA47 with 1-11 bezel had popped up sooner, it would have got the nod.
> 
> [3] *...and while perusing WatchRecon yesterday, a 2014 WUS F72 project watch with blue dial was listed here on WUS Sales forum. Wanted one of these since I learned of their existence, bummed that I missed out on the original project. Since Elizabeth is traveling soon, this will probably be her blue-dial watch...
> 
> Also, some bracelets and straps -- including... a Mankey elastic hook strap based on reviews in Straps & Buckles to see how it stacks up against an EO.


[1]








[2]








[3]








Vintage Seiko on the new Mankey strap. I like it well enough, has that "vintage" vibe going for it -- if you want the vintage look, buy vintage... Was looking at the Glycine Combat 6 36mm, but this honestly scratches that itch at a fraction of the price. The 14 WUS F72 project watch is gorgeous, but will be given to my partner for her upcoming trip abroad. And the Sinn... with the other new watches, and a couple new straps to play around with on other watches, somehow the Sinn ends up on my wrist. Go figure...


----------



## Konkur

I've been watching this for quite a while and it dropped $200 on Amazon today  https://amzn.to/2We5rxR


----------



## mannal

Konkur said:


> View attachment 13825381
> 
> 
> I've been watching this for quite a while and it dropped $200 on Amazon today  https://amzn.to/2We5rxR


I've never seen this watch under $200 on Amazon. Is your goal to get us to click on your referral link or did you find a killer deal?


----------



## Konkur

mannal said:


> I've never seen this watch under $200 on Amazon. Is your goal to get us to click on your referral link or did you find a killer deal?


No it dropped by $200. It has been $630 since I've been watching it.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145

mannal said:


> I've never seen this watch under $200 on Amazon. Is your goal to get us to click on your referral link or did you find a killer deal?


He did say it "dropped $200 on Amazon." But at $426.99 on Amazon, doesn't seem a particularly good deal when the similar GL0244 (red second hand, no bracelet) is $279 at Costco.

https://www.costco.com/Glycine-Comb...-Men's-Automatic-Watch.product.100454636.html

So I think you are right. Probably just wants us to click the affiliate link.


----------



## ObiWonWD40

Arrived Today









There was a discussion about Meca-Quartz watches on F71 and I said that you could get a good cheap Pulsar with the Seiko VK63 movement for under £50 and as I had not got a Pulsar with this movement I thought I might as well buy one.

This was my purchase. Pulsar WRC Chronograph Date Leather Strap Watch with VK63 movement.

The dial may be a bit cluttered for some people, but I liked the look of it almost as much as I liked the price I paid. SS PVD black coated case a reasonable Leather Strap. This was a new watch but the original strap had been damaged so replaced.

New Watch |>
Meca-Quartz |>
Seiko Movement |>
And I like the look of it :-!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## MitchCumsteen

Arriving momentarily!!!


----------



## MitchCumsteen

View attachment 13832589


Arriving momentarily!!!


----------



## SteamJ

Definitely a well made and interesting piece. Not a keeper but still nice.


----------



## paolo83

KrisOK said:


> I have my second Magrette on the way. It's a Moana Pacific Professional PVD.


Wow. That is super nice! 👏👏


----------



## paolo83

My first Seiko mod


----------



## tcal4404

paolo83 said:


> My first Seiko mod
> 
> View attachment 13834547


looks great!


----------



## badgerracer

Waiting on my blue meteorite bronze mako. Should ship in the next week or two (which can't come soon enough) 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrs Wiggles

So excited. I have had a busy week after not buying or selling anything for a while. I just sold an AVI-8 Lancaster watch, which was a decent enough looking timepiece, but a watch I never really bonded with, and just got a bargain on a Seiko Lord. As well as that I took delivery of a Tissot PRC 200, only worn twice, in new condition, also for crazy low bucks.


----------



## mojorison_75

I'm still riding high on my SBDC061 that came in Friday, but I'm still excited for what should be waiting on me when I get home today. My last watch for a while.


----------



## Rocat

The yellow Sharkey arrived today. I think I have a slight addiction to the Tuna homage. Sadly, there is a Sharkey Tuna with a SS bezel is now available from Heimdallr and I may have to get that one as well. Maybe.









Here with one more Sharkey and a Merkur homage.


----------



## dropmyload

Rocat said:


> The yellow Sharkey arrived today. I think I have a slight addiction to the Tuna homage. Sadly, there is a Sharkey Tuna with a SS bezel is now available from Heimdallr and I may have to get that one as well. Maybe.
> 
> View attachment 13844583
> 
> 
> Here with one more Sharkey and a Merkur homage.
> 
> View attachment 13844595


As a noob may I ask what watches are those with the shark logo? They look amazing!


----------



## dropmyload

Rocat said:


> The yellow Sharkey arrived today. I think I have a slight addiction to the Tuna homage. Sadly, there is a Sharkey Tuna with a SS bezel is now available from Heimdallr and I may have to get that one as well. Maybe.
> 
> View attachment 13844583
> 
> 
> Here with one more Sharkey and a Merkur homage.
> 
> View attachment 13844595


As a noob may I ask what watches are those with the shark logo? They look amazing!


----------



## Gargamel35

Seiko SDGM003 (Grand Cocktail)

















Mint condition. Finally found someone willing to sell. I'm planning putting it on leather Nato and all black leather strap, but i think bracelet will get a lot of wrist time too.


----------



## Rocat

dropmyload said:


> As a noob may I ask what watches are those with the shark logo? They look amazing!


The brand is called Sharkey They are sold by numerous Sellers on the bay or by Vendors direct website. I use Heimdallr (no, it's not miss-spelled)


----------



## tcal4404

Gargamel35 said:


> Seiko SDGM003 (Grand Cocktail)
> 
> View attachment 13845199
> 
> 
> View attachment 13845201
> 
> 
> Mint condition. Finally found someone willing to sell. I'm planning putting it on leather Nato and all black leather strap, but i think bracelet will get a lot of wrist time too.


gorgeous watch, congrats!


----------



## cel4145

Rocat said:


> The brand is called Sharkey They are sold by numerous Sellers on the bay or by Vendors direct website. I use Heimdallr (no, it's not miss-spelled)


You can also often save a few bucks by buying from Taobao
https://shop111986205.taobao.com/index.htm?spm=2013.1.w5002-16629706009.2.5baf1519TlyIcJ

I have a Heimdallr trident model on the way that I purchased for $128 shipped from Taobao using a SuperBuy agent
https://www.superbuy.com/









It is $159 at Heimdallr: https://www.heimdallr.watch/dive-watches/51-358-trident-shark.html#/14-dial_color-blue

Copy the URL you like from Taobao into the search box on SuperBuy to pull it up there and begin your transaction.


----------



## Ash.Bez

Pre-order going to be placed for the new ECA Denise. Love this brand, this will be my third ECA. The styling of this is everything I love in a watch, not flashy, a touch of seventies styling, black with orange accents. Tick, tick, tick, tick.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragl

Just arrived form Page & Cooper - a visual stunner!! A watch for the ladies too, but this is gonna get sooo hogged by moi.........

























Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## TorontoJeff

SteamJ said:


> Definitely a well made and interesting piece. Not a keeper but still nice.
> 
> View attachment 13832601


Did you order this from their website or do you have another source (maybe cheaper)?


----------



## SteamJ

TorontoJeff said:


> Did you order this from their website or do you have another source (maybe cheaper)?


It was a trade actually.


----------



## paolo83

Ash.Bez said:


> Pre-order going to be placed for the new ECA Denise. Love this brand, this will be my third ECA. The styling of this is everything I love in a watch, not flashy, a touch of seventies styling, black with orange accents. Tick, tick, tick, tick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a very cool looking watch! Quite different than anything I've ever seen. You've got me interested in learning more about this brand. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ash.Bez

paolo83 said:


> That's a very cool looking watch! Quite different than anything I've ever seen. You've got me interested in learning more about this brand. Thanks for sharing.


If it's anything like the other two I already have it should be great. Love their different styling but they don't take it too far and they still have a classic look.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent Sands

I reduced my collection over the past two years, and I'm working on consolidating my set, so I'm selling off about four (maybe five pieces) and have picked up a decent specimen of a watch I really love, the Seiko Sea Lion. This one's a Weekdater from '66.


----------



## yankeexpress

Blue dial, 41mm


----------



## mannal

x-post









Sumo #3 in-route.


----------



## tcal4404

yankeexpress said:


> Blue dial, 41mm


very nice, congrats! really want to try one of these on


----------



## Chirv

Ash.Bez said:


> Pre-order going to be placed for the new ECA Denise. Love this brand, this will be my third ECA. The styling of this is everything I love in a watch, not flashy, a touch of seventies styling, black with orange accents. Tick, tick, tick, tick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd always liked ECA's design but hadn't really "noticed" the brand until the recent Calypso Arctic and now this. Really like both (the Arctic even more than another more popular similar watch that starts with R...) but what's with the N on the bezel of the Denise? I know compass bezels are a thing but totally ruins the look imo, seems they're doing it just for the sake of being different.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ash.Bez

Chirv said:


> I'd always liked ECA's design but hadn't really "noticed" the brand until the recent Calypso Arctic and now this. Really like both (the Arctic even more than another more popular similar watch that starts with R...) but what's with the N on the bezel of the Denise? I know compass bezels are a thing but totally ruins the look imo, seems they're doing it just for the sake of being different.
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


I can see your point but having an N on the bezel really doesn't bother me. It may be just to be different but then again, let's be honest, the vast majority of us don't use our diving and tachymeter bezels for their intended use. The Denise is marketed as a 'four-season tool watch' so the use of a compass seems rather befitting and more likely to be actually used than other bezels.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Switch for the new arrived, Steinhart OVM. HAGWE Guys!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Rocat

From some reason I just impulse purchased a Casio GD-350-1B. It's the one with the (excellent) negative lcd. Not sure why I bought it considering I have a positive lcd GD-350 already. I guess it was the combination of a low price to start and then the 20% off code from Princeton Watches which made it even cheaper.

Here is a picture of the one I had a few years back. This picture shows the wings were removed but I now find the watch wears better with the wings.


----------



## Cvp33

Helson 40mm steel diver in a very masculine color way.........


----------



## mannal

Cvp33 said:


> Helson 40mm steel diver in a very masculine color way.........
> 
> View attachment 13853631


First Helson that made me do a double-take. Let me (us) know if you post a review on this guy.


----------



## Cvp33

Found a semi-hard-to-find Seiko SNZD81K1


----------



## jimdog

The wifey just ordered this for me last night. Very excited for my first mechanical world timer.


----------



## paolo83

Cvp33 said:


> Found a semi-hard-to-find Seiko SNZD81K1
> 
> View attachment 13853965
> 
> View attachment 13853967


Beautiful Seiko. Where did you find such a gem?


----------



## brandon\

From phase 1 of consolidation...


----------



## jrenaldy

*I bought this ESQ Movado from Ebay. Hope it works! Keep your fingers crossed! *


----------



## Cvp33

paolo83 said:


> Beautiful Seiko. Where did you find such a gem?


Chronograph.com

Lots of NOS Seikos there.


----------



## Stretch44

Just got my first mechanical in the mail today. EMG DL63. Super excited.
View attachment 13862599


----------



## ZM-73

Incoming, Seiko SBJG001 Guigiaro design.


----------



## volthause

I didn't even know this company was NC based. Shop local! At least that's how I'm justifying it.


----------



## paolo83

Cvp33 said:


> Chronograph.com
> 
> Lots of NOS Seikos there.


Cool, thanks. Will check it out.


----------



## Gavinr

So I had this watch in my cart among a bunch of other possible pilot type choices but was reluctant to get another quartz. Well for whatever reason I notice it drop to 53.00 in the middle of the night last night and suddenly remembered a 50 Amazon gift card! Bingo free rather attractive albeit quartz watch! I guess I had to try at least 1 ecodrive.


----------



## paolo83

Gavinr said:


> View attachment 13870405
> So I had this watch in my cart among a bunch of other possible pilot type choices but was reluctant to get another quartz. Well for whatever reason I notice it drop to 53.00 in the middle of the night last night and suddenly remembered a 50 Amazon gift card! Bingo free rather attractive albeit quartz watch! I guess I had to try at least 1 ecodrive.


Wow. Awesome deal! Especially with the additional gift card! I have my eye on a Citizen BU2055-08X. Would be my second Eco-Drive.


----------



## Ossamanity

First impulse purchases of the year!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

My Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels Nighthawk BJ7006-56L came yesterday and I sized it this morning. I am amazed how easy it is to size a Nighthawk bracelet. 
I love the quality of the bracelet, too, especially how comfortable it is and how it tapers nicely towards the clasp.














​


----------



## tcal4404

first non-affordable. Can't wait for it to arrive


----------



## NYSCOTTY

Cvp33 said:


> Found a semi-hard-to-find Seiko SNZD81K1
> 
> View attachment 13853965
> 
> View attachment 13853967


 Cool watch. Here's mine.


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko Guigiaro design digital watch turned up yesterday. Rotating 'bezel' sets the modes.


----------



## paolo83

Special Edition Momentum Colbalt V Titanium Dive Watch. 
Going to switch out the strap for a black fabric strap as soon as it arrives.


----------



## basso4735

SNXS79


----------



## Gisae

Even though I wasn't planning on buying anything this year other than a Tudor BB'58 I have this one incoming.
Meistersinger NE908 36mm










Oh, and last week a Parnis 44mm flieger arrived. So that's 2 watches in 2 months of buying not a single watch...
I failed hard :/


----------



## NYSCOTTY

I'd have 1 of these in the mail if I could make up my #@!!#?!*@!! mind !!


----------



## pherble

No longer in the mail. &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Chirv

NYSCOTTY said:


> I'd have 1 of these in the mail if I could make up my #@!!#?!*@!! mind !!
> 
> View attachment 13888619
> View attachment 13888621
> View attachment 13888623


I lust after that ice monster. So glad they finally brought one of their "dress" dials to a diver.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY

Chirv said:


> I lust after that ice monster. So glad they finally brought one of their "dress" dials to a diver.
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


 Yeah, I luv it too. Here's a close-up shot of the dial. STUNNING !!


----------



## volthause

Parts inbound to build a budget OP36!


----------



## paolo83

NYSCOTTY said:


> Yeah, I luv it too. Here's a close-up shot of the dial. STUNNING !!
> 
> View attachment 13889887


Yes, stunning is the perfect word for it. Love it.


----------



## rickc1970

I received some end pieces I ordered for my Invicta Pro Diver Automatic. One of my spring rods had come out or broke and I lost the end piece. I found some at Esslingers. I ordered two different sizes as I wasn't sure how good my measurement was. Now all I have to do is pony up the bucks to get a new band for my Citizen Eco-Drice Solar Tech Titanium. The cheapest I found the band for is 199.00.


----------



## jacksonpt

ETA: today -


----------



## jacksonpt

And a used one of these...ETA tomorrow (hopefully) -


----------



## jacksonpt

And a used one of these...ETA tomorrow (hopefully) -


----------



## jacksonpt

Sorry for the double post... I don't see a way to edit/delete???


----------



## NYSCOTTY

NYSCOTTY said:


> I'd have 1 of these in the mail if I could make up my #@!!#?!*@!! mind !!
> 
> View attachment 13888619
> View attachment 13888621
> View attachment 13888623


 Well guys, I'm facing ANOTHER dilemma. I just stumbled on this LE Zimbe Tuna I'd luv to get my hands on. I was leaning toward the Ice/Frost Monster but now I'm back to square 1. 
Sometimes i HATE decisions !!


----------



## SteamJ

Sending this watch to Bernhardt (I know it's upside down, sigh).









And it's going to come back like this.










The yellow Binnacle Diver is sold out and discontinued but Fred still has a few dials. I love the watch. Seriously one of the best I've ever seen for the price but the sunburst red was a bit too flashy for me to wear regularly. The yellow is going to be on the wrist a lot more.


----------



## NYSCOTTY

SteamJ said:


> Sending this watch to Bernhardt (I know it's upside down, sigh).
> 
> View attachment 13894611
> 
> 
> And it's going to come back like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The yellow Binnacle Diver is sold out and discontinued but Fred still has a few dials. I love the watch. Seriously one of the best I've ever seen for the price but the sunburst red was a bit too flashy for me to wear regularly. The yellow is going to be on the wrist a lot more.


 Yeah !! YELLOW !!!!


----------



## Stretch44

Parts coming in over the next couple of weeks. Going to build my first watch.


----------



## Cvp33

Citizen Promaster Automatic Fugu Limited Edition 200m Dive Watch










5 Seiko Mods


























And this one just arrived


----------



## seanyc5

Very nice!


----------



## bbrou33

I've been wanting this one for over a year now. Finally pulled the trigger on one in the for sale corner. Thanks to Kjo43 I should be getting it Tuesday!
Pictures courtesy of him


----------



## Wutch

Gisae said:


> Even though I wasn't planning on buying anything this year other than a Tudor BB'58 I have this one incoming.
> Meistersinger NE908 36mm


Hadn't heard of the brand before, so I had to check them out. OMG the moon phase model with blue dial.


----------



## NYSCOTTY

NYSCOTTY said:


> I'd have 1 of these in the mail if I could make up my #@!!#?!*@!! mind !!
> 
> View attachment 13888619
> View attachment 13888621
> View attachment 13888623
> View attachment 13901237


 Well I still aint made up my mind yet so I ordered this today to tide me over. 258 buck$ w/free shipping & no tax !!








Seiko ProspeX Baby Turtle SRPC39J1 (Actual baby turtle not included.) CHEERS !!


----------



## AP81

volthause said:


> Parts inbound to build a budget OP36!
> 
> View attachment 13890549


Oh, where did you source that case and what movement is it for? I'd like to make a sterile explorer by am not happy with most cases available, including Seiko cases.


----------



## volthause

AP81 said:


> Oh, where did you source that case and what movement is it for? I'd like to make a sterile explorer by am not happy with most cases available, including Seiko cases.


It's a 36mm explorer case off of ebay that fits a 29mm dial and an ETA 2836 movement. I sourced a Seagull 2836 clone for it, since this is a budget build. If I care to, I can always replace with a genuine ETA in the future.


----------



## johnmichael

NYSCOTTY said:


> Well I still aint made up my mind yet so I ordered this today to tide me over. 258 buck$ w/free shipping & no tax !!
> View attachment 13901355
> 
> 
> In case anyone's interested:
> 
> https://www.discountshop.com/Seiko-Prospex-SRPC39J1
> 
> Seiko ProspeX Baby Turtle SRPC39J1 (Actual baby turtle not included.) CHEERS !!
> View attachment 13901363
> 
> 
> View attachment 13901269
> View attachment 13901271
> 
> View attachment 13901299
> View attachment 13901301
> View attachment 13901303


Well maybe this will make you feel better-----it isn't $258 any longer-----try $340!


----------



## wickets

LL bean field watch...


----------



## paolo83

Momentum Cobalt V... should be arriving any day now!


----------



## NYSCOTTY

johnmichael said:


> Well maybe this will make you feel better-----it isn't $258 any longer-----try $340!


 Sorry about that. Everyone else too. They did have it for $258 & I jumped on it. Must have been on sale or something.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Switch for the new arrived. Marathon JDD, it's a Big Boy.









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## lps72pp

One of each of these...I just couldn't make up my mind on what color I wanted more so I did the right thing and bought both. Still haven't received a shipping notification (weekend & holiday in the US) but hoping I get one in the next day or two. Can't wait to see these in person!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AP81

volthause said:


> It's a 36mm explorer case off of ebay that fits a 29mm dial and an ETA 2836 movement. I sourced a Seagull 2836 clone for it, since this is a budget build. If I care to, I can always replace with a genuine ETA in the future.


Cheers.

I'm tossing up between making a sterile explorer or buying a smiths PRS-25.


----------



## volthause

AP81 said:


> Cheers.
> 
> I'm tossing up between making a sterile explorer or buying a smiths PRS-25.


Indeed, I have looked at the 36mm Smiths more than a time or two (online). They look good to me.


----------



## Pneuma

Go get PRS-25, I say.


----------



## ct358545

a rios1931 canvas and leather strap for my glycine airman


----------



## hongkongtaipan

I have my 7th Alpina on the way: Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph Beige Dial AL-371BG4S6. This is a factory refurbished watch with a two-year US warranty. My experience with refurbished watches in the past has been excellent. Got this $895 watch for $283.99 less 8% eBay bucks of $22.72. Also will be getting some money back from Ebates. Alpinas on sale are great deals.







​


----------



## chimerraaa

This baby. I've been searching for it for quite some time and thanks to the people from this forum it's on its way. Very affordable, under 100 bucks. We'll see about the quality in a few days


----------



## Sawdusty

Excited for this to arrive on Tuesday:


----------



## DMCBanshee

Just received this Davosa Argonautic









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## JeffL

I have Wenger off-road GMT I got on the cheap coming. picture from the net.


----------



## platinumEX

Vulcain 50s Presidents' Watch (Cricket Automatic)









Photo credit to fratellowatches.com


----------



## NYSCOTTY

UPDATE !!

I finally made up my mind & pulled the trigger (What a RUSH !!) on the JDM Seiko SBDC073 ICE MONSTER !!






















My baby turtle should be arriving today also.

CHEERS !!


----------



## NYSCOTTY

DMCBanshee said:


> Just received this Davosa Argonautic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send via Tapawatch


 Nice ! Don't laugh, but what's the 10 o'clock crown for ?


----------



## Sawdusty

NYSCOTTY said:


> Nice ! Don't laugh, but what's the 10 o'clock crown for ?


Helium release valve is my guess.


----------



## NYSCOTTY

Sawdusty said:


> Helium release valve is my guess.


 Strange. I've always seen them flush or slightly recessed in the case. Let's hope DMC chimes in !


----------



## DMCBanshee

NYSCOTTY said:


> Nice ! Don't laugh, but what's the 10 o'clock crown for ?


Its the helium escape valve.

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## NYSCOTTY

DMCBanshee said:


> Its the helium escape valve.
> 
> Send via Tapawatch


 Good guess Sawdusty ! Thanks DMC.


----------



## NYSCOTTY

Just got the blue Baby Turtle.


----------



## DMCBanshee

NYSCOTTY said:


> Good guess Sawdusty ! Thanks DMC.


Have a great weekend 

Simon

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## vwtech

Possibly a little bit above the unspoken affordable watch range, but I just ordered a Damasko Da36 on a bracelet from watch Mann. Can't wait for it to get here!









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## tcal4404

awesome, congrats!


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Got my new Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph Beige Dial AL-371BG4S6 yesterday and sized the bracelet today. The pin and collar system was remarkably easy to work with since I purchased a bracelet tool with pins and a hammer not long ago. This is my smallest Alpina at 42mm, since all my others are 44mm. It's the only one with a day of the week complication. I like the unusual beige dial with navy blue numbers. The date is at 4 o'clock rather than the large double date at 6 o'clock like my other Startimers. For what I paid, it is a really nice watch.







​


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## NYSCOTTY

Just pulled the trigger on a Seiko SRPB11J1 (That's right, J !) Blue Lagoon Turtle. & @ a great price too. I'm a Seikoholic !!

I got it from Yahoo Japan. I couldn't turn it down with a $ale price like that. Protected by PayPal + I've dealt with them before.

AINT TAX TIME FUN ?!!


----------



## SteamJ

This one left as a redhead and came back a blonde. Fresh from a dial swap at Bernhardt.


----------



## badgerracer

SteamJ said:


> This one left as a redhead and came back a blonde. Fresh from a dial swap at Bernhardt.


I read this and immediately thought of Donna from "That 70's Show"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stargazer735

Got this LE Alpinist on order before the waitlist. Can't wait!









Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Ordered from Gnomon. New Steinhart Ocean 39 GMT Premium 500.




























Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Cvp33

Totally caved:

eBay 10% = Seiko SRP311 2nd gen Orange Monster
Rakuten 26% + coupon = SCSZ003 Blue Monster L/E
Rakuten 26% + coupon = SBDC067 Navy Monster L/E


----------



## fallingtitan

Cvp33 said:


> Totally caved:
> 
> eBay 10% = Seiko SRP311 2nd gen Orange Monster
> Rakuten 26% + coupon = SCSZ003 Blue Monster L/E
> Rakuten 26% + coupon = SBDC067 Navy Monster L/E


What's rakuten??? And where u get coupon

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mystic nerd

I have one of these incoming.
Bulova Marine Star 98B159, apparently in superb condition. I'm a Bulova fan, and I like dive watches, so this should find a welcoming home in my watch box.
Photo is from the web; not my watch.


----------



## NYSCOTTY

Cvp33 said:


> Totally caved:
> 
> eBay 10% = Seiko SRP311 2nd gen Orange Monster
> Rakuten 26% + coupon = SCSZ003 Blue Monster L/E
> Rakuten 26% + coupon = SBDC067 Navy Monster L/E


 If you're on a roll like that, go for the Seiko SBDC073 too !!


----------



## NYSCOTTY

BAD NEWS !!! (For me anyway)

The Seiko Blue Lagoon I ordered the other day has been cancelled. Everything was going ok & payment was even accepted. Then I got the dreaded cancellation email

from Buyee/Yahoo Japan Shopping. It seems it was out of stock. I even double checked using online chat before ordering. Oh well. There are more out there but not @ that price.

I did get my refund PDQ so that's good.

And I do have my Seiko SBDC073 to look forward too !!








Cheers !!


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince

3 Timexs, two second hand/older generations and 1 new and fresh!


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince

Damn, I can never get gifs to work here. :/











via GIPHY


----------



## RobMc

At 38.5mm, it the smallest everyday watch I've ever obtained. I can't wait to try it on my 8" wrists!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie

RobMc said:


> At 38.5mm, it the smallest everyday watch I've ever obtained. I can't wait to try it on my 8" wrists!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please report back. I'm nervous about anything smaller than 40mm


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

NYSCOTTY said:


> View attachment 13930951
> BAD NEWS !!! (For me anyway)
> 
> The Seiko Blue Lagoon I ordered the other day has been cancelled. Everything was going ok & payment was even accepted. Then I got the dreaded cancellation email
> 
> from Buyee/Yahoo Japan Shopping. It seems it was out of stock. I even double checked using online chat before ordering. Oh well. There are more out there but not @ that price.
> 
> I did get my refund PDQ so that's good.
> 
> And I do have my Seiko SBDC073 to look forward too !!
> View attachment 13930985
> 
> 
> Cheers !!
> View attachment 13930991


Hi. Sorry about the BL. What price weren't you able to get it for ?


----------



## RobMc

Ziptie said:


> Please report back. I'm nervous about anything smaller than 40mm


You and me both. Only sub 40mm watches I've owned have been strictly for dress. I usually stay around 42mm. I took this in trade, so if I feel it's too small, I'll move it. I'll post pics when it arrives.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY

Bruno Stroszek said:


> Hi. Sorry about the BL. What price weren't you able to get it for ?


 Thanks. Price with shipping would have been $475 give or take some change.


----------



## ObiWonWD40

mystic nerd said:


> I have one of these incoming.
> Bulova Marine Star 98B159, apparently in superb condition. I'm a Bulova fan, and I like dive watches, so this should find a welcoming home in my watch box.
> Photo is from the web; not my watch.


Greetings mystic nerd, I am only a trainee Bulova fan, I bought a Lunar Pilot last year, My Birthday present to me :-! and I love it. But I now have this one on the way to me:









Bulova Precisionist Men's 96B252

I was alerted to some deals from an eBay seller called *watcheshalfprice* by HoustonReal and they had a load of refurbished Bulovas at what I thought were great prices. As a Brit I had not bought a watch from a US seller but as they used the eBay Global Shipping Program I would not get the goods stuck in Customs and end up paying twice the price on customs dues and extra carrier fees! So as in all it was going to cost me around £85 I was happy to pay that for this watch.

I have been pleased at how accurate the 262kHz movement in the Lunar Pilot is. Changing the time to and from GMT to BST the watch has been around 4 secs fast, which means it is well within the 10 SPY spec. So given that the Bulovar Precisionist watches have a very accurate quartz movement that has temperature compensation, why are they not rated as a High Accuracy Quartz Watch? Or am I missing something?

Very best regards,
Jim

PS Real Photos of what I get delivered when it arrives!


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

NYSCOTTY said:


> Thanks. Price with shipping would have been $475 give or take some change.


Hi. Yes, that's an excellent price ( I think at that price, it was probably an old listing that was never updated). The BL is still my favourite turtle, especially now that the newer ones all have the cyclops. The reason I asked, was because I've had my eye on a new BL (k1 model) for a while now. It's more expensive @ $599. But I think with the scarcity, and exorbitant prices you sometimes see asked on the bay, $599 is still a good price.
Cheers


----------



## rangerNY

Incoming .... CHECK

Affordable .... TRIPLE CHECK

This $16 marvel is on the way right now from somewhere on the other side of the world. Couldn't resist.


----------



## Gavinr

looks familiar! 17 bucks worth the try! for 55$ on Amazon and recieving it 2 days later as apposed to a slow boat from china, I will stick with the eco drive.


----------



## Gavinr

after them having my money for almost a month supposedly this finally shipped. Hope it will ship with the brown strap as requested.


----------



## dwilliams851

Being naughty again.

I'm sure it's too small for me, but it's so damn pretty.









Sellers image.


----------



## PBR-StreetGang

This cool Raketa with a dial commemorating 40 years of the Vorkuta central mine is on the way. Somewhere between here and Ukraine.


----------



## RobMc

Ziptie said:


> Please report back. I'm nervous about anything smaller than 40mm


Here you go. So far, I think it looks perfect on my 8" wrists. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickc1970

Got this yesterday.









Got this one last friday...only 26 bucks


----------



## paolo83

RobMc said:


> Here you go. So far, I think it looks perfect on my 8" wrists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good


----------



## NYSCOTTY

SBDC073

Just got here yesterday with front door service. This watch is hard to shoot. MUST see in person, more than other watches. A real Beaut !!


----------



## SneakySh0rty

I have a Seiko SPB089 incoming on monday. Then maybe by late April early May, my Grand Seiko SBGA211 will be here.

I initially bought a pre-owned sbga211 but when I got it in the mail, it was not as described so I sent it back. Spoke to another retailer and found out if i dont mind waiting ~2 months I can get a brand new one for the price people are asking for their pre owned ones! Patience is a virtue.


----------



## SneakySh0rty

I have a Seiko SPB089 incoming on monday. Then maybe by late April early May, my Grand Seiko SBGA211 will be here.

I initially bought a pre-owned sbga211 but when I got it in the mail, it was not as described so I sent it back. Spoke to another retailer and found out if i dont mind waiting ~2 months I can get a brand new one for the price people are asking for their pre owned ones! Patience is a virtue.


----------



## TacticalTimbo

PM3085X1


----------



## NYSCOTTY

Seiko ProspeX STO Blue Whale Turtle


----------



## WeedlessDrive

Helson Squadron incoming!


----------



## abkdt41

RobMc said:


> Here you go. So far, I think it looks perfect on my 8" wrists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice watch
You have a lume shot?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

x-post


----------



## DMCBanshee

A rare bird have landed today, Marathon MSAR.









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## hongkongtaipan

I dropped by my local TJ Maxx today on a whim and found a Victorinox Swiss Army Dive Master 500 241559 on sale for $119.99. It is listed on most on-line sales as a 38mm watch, but it is actually 43mm, the same as my red Dive Master 500. Both have 22mm lug width and are both are 500 meters water resistant. For a $795 list watch, I think I hit the jackpot. I'm not over the moon with the white strap, although it is a very nice, comfortable strap, but I can always put it on a NATO or an aftermarket orange rubber strap. I'm not going to pay $64.50 for a Victorinox strap. It might even look nice on a beefy leather strap.









Quick update: I put the watch on a tan Hirsch Liberty strap after trying the white rubber one for awhile. I swapped the black ice buckle for the Hirsch buckle and it was a perfect fit. Will get some better pictures later. This was taken on my cell phone, which doesn't take good pictures.







​


----------



## rangerNY

hongkongtaipan said:


> I dropped by my local TJ Maxx today on a whim and found a Victorinox Swiss Army Dive Master 500 241559 on sale for $119.99 ...
> 
> View attachment 13947479
> ​


Nice! I drive past a TJ Maxx almost every day. Seems like i should pop in there once in a while to see what's hanging around in the watch case. I've seen a few of these Victorinox finds and even a few Luminox deals here and there. Its a crap shoot though.


----------



## rangerNY

Gavinr said:


> View attachment 13936787
> looks familiar! 17 bucks worth the try! for 55$ on Amazon and recieving it 2 days later as apposed to a slow boat from china, I will stick with the eco drive.


Nice! How did I not know about the actual Citizen version of this watch? For $17, it can become an Instragam giveaway if I like it, and I'll grab the actual EcoDrive version. ;-)


----------



## vremochka

Birthday gift from my wife. Of course, with a bit of consultation provided ; )
















Posted a mini-review here too, the Casio Lineage LCW-M100TSE-1AJF


----------



## WeedlessDrive

Helson Squadron just landed!!!!


----------



## brandon\

Phase 2 - and last phase - of my downsizing. Hopefully I'll settle down for a while.


----------



## brandon\

hongkongtaipan said:


> I dropped by my local TJ Maxx today on a whim and found a Victorinox Swiss Army Dive Master 500 241559 on sale for $119.99. It is listed on most on-line sales as a 38mm watch, but it is actually 43mm, the same as my red Dive Master 500. Both have 22mm lug width and are both are 500 meters water resistant. For a $795 list watch, I think I hit the jackpot. I'm not over the moon with the white strap, although it is a very nice, comfortable strap, but I can always put it on a NATO or an aftermarket orange rubber strap. I'm not going to pay $64.50 for a Victorinox strap. It might even look nice on a beefy leather strap.
> 
> View attachment 13947479
> 
> 
> Quick update: I put the watch on a tan Hirsch Liberty strap after trying the white rubber one for awhile. I swapped the black ice buckle for the Hirsch buckle and it was a perfect fit. Will get some better pictures later. This was taken on my cell phone, which doesn't take good pictures.
> 
> View attachment 13947871
> ​


You've got to be freaking kidding me! I've been avoiding those models since they are smaller. They are all over eBay for right around what you paid. I'll have to pick one up now!


----------



## ObiWonWD40

This is the first time that I have bought a watch direct from the US. I ordered it on the 22nd February and it arrived yesterday the 5th March. I am very impressed with the watch and the system to purchase it and deliver it with eBay. I also bought a Casio Duro from another dealer, direct this time and that went without a hitch too. I am very impressed with both watches and it won't be the last time I buy this way! Yes it did cost me more than it would have have an American Buyer, but I do live on the other side of the Atlantic so it has to travel a long way and we do pay a higher Tax on Purchases. But I paid far less than I would have had I bought in the UK or Europe.

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Champagne InHand

I have a Zelos Great White bronze with cobalt blue dial being delivered tomorrow and a Sea-King SK1 shortly thereafter. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850

Longines conquest auto 39mm tomorrow.
Oris big crown propilot date in blue on Friday.















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## tcal4404

ryan850 said:


> Longines conquest auto 39mm tomorrow.
> Oris big crown propilot date in blue on Friday.
> View attachment 13953863
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


nice pickups!


----------



## ryan850

tcal4404 said:


> nice pickups!


Longines has been on my radar for a long time but never seem them come up second hand.

Oris I have been looking at and pulled the trigger on that one and then the Longines later that day.

Now I need to sell a seiko sdgm and a alpinist on jubilee









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## strider11

Revue Thommen Moonphasem very nice.


----------



## strider11

dupe post


----------



## NYSCOTTY

Seiko 5 SNZH53J1

I've always wanted one of these since they 1st came out. What stopped me from getting one then is I saw too many pics & 
videos where the dial looked purple. Both J & K models. & i HATE purple !! For about a year now I think I've seen enough newer pics & videos 
(I really doubt they've all been enhanced.) to convince me the later ones have the BLUE dial. For extra insurance 
I ordered 1 w/the latest 7S36"C" movement. There are a lot of these w/the B movements still out there.
And IF they ship me one with a purple dial, I'LL SEND IT BACK !! 
I'm not gonna do a Blancpain Fathoms mod either. I like it just the way it is, Seiko's version.








CHEERS !!


----------



## boci202A




----------



## Champagne InHand

Just showed. Sea King SK-1. It's a beauty. Big, sturdy diver that's Lumed belying belief.

Glad I passed in a beat up Infinity and the Beluga II.









Now to remove the plastic wrapping.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gargamel35

Just ordered Laco Leipzig Erbstuck. It will be a long wait...


----------



## vwtech

Just put in my order with watchmann


----------



## Rocat

Seiko SRPC91 is inbound for early next week.

I had one before and sold it. Not sure why, but I did. The past few days I've been toying with the idea of picking up the Sammy STO SRPC93. I had the PADI version and it just wears huge to me. I think it has to do with the dial layout. There just seems to be too much empty real estate on the dial of a Sammy so I went again with the STO Turtle.

Pictures of when I had it last. I bought it from Sundialjewelers on the bay. At least this way it'll come with a three year Seiko warranty (or so says the listing). I doubt I'll have the watch that long. But who knows.


----------



## paolo83

Rocat said:


> Seiko SRPC91 is inbound for early next week.
> 
> I had one before and sold it. Not sure why, but I did. The past few days I've been toying with the idea of picking up the Sammy STO SRPC93. I had the PADI version and it just wears huge to me. I think it has to do with the dial layout. There just seems to be too much empty real estate on the dial of a Sammy so I went again with the STO Turtle.
> 
> Pictures of when I had it last. I bought it from Sundialjewelers on the bay. At least this way it'll come with a three year Seiko warranty (or so says the listing). I doubt I'll have the watch that long. But who knows.
> 
> View attachment 13958813
> View attachment 13958815


Beautiful watch! Have been looking at the same one, but have decided to sell two watches I rarely use before pulling the trigger on this one. Once they are sold, I'm going after this one as well.  Love it.


----------



## anabuki

My "C" collection is growing


----------



## akguy1985

I ordered a Phoibos 300m black dial yesterday.

This one: https://www.longislandwatch.com/Phoibos_PX002C_Watch_p/px002c.htm


----------



## NYSCOTTY

Arrived Friday, except the whale !!


----------



## Champagne InHand

I have been waiting in FedEx all damn day. They were supposed to deliver Monday before 10:30am but I received a text that it was on a truck today and no window for delivery. 

It’s my Zelos bronze cobalt Great White. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY

Champagne InHand said:


> I have been waiting in FedEx all damn day. They were supposed to deliver Monday before 10:30am but I received a text that it was on a truck today and no window for delivery.
> 
> It's my Zelos bronze cobalt Great White.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know that feeling. Once I had 1 lost in the mail for 2 months !! It probably went around the globe a few times.


----------



## Rocat

Champagne InHand said:


> I have been waiting in FedEx all damn day. They were supposed to deliver Monday before 10:30am but I received a text that it was on a truck today and no window for delivery.
> 
> It's my Zelos bronze cobalt Great White.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*FedEx Home Delivery* doesn't deliver on the Weekend unfortunately. But standard FedEx does.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rocat said:


> *FedEx Home Delivery* doesn't deliver on the Weekend unfortunately. But standard FedEx does.


They delivered a box from Chewy. 27# of dog food.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paolo83

NYSCOTTY said:


> Arrived Friday, except the whale !!
> 
> View attachment 13960807
> View attachment 13960809


S T U N N I N G


----------



## paolo83

NYSCOTTY said:


> Arrived Friday, except the whale !!
> 
> View attachment 13960807
> View attachment 13960809


S T U N N I N G


----------



## Champagne InHand

Arrived safe and sound. Now on my wrist.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karriope

Was informed not too long ago that my SNGLRTY OHI-4 is ready to dispatch.
Stoked.

edit: WUS' abundance of sections can get disorienting... the SNGLRTYs aren't really in the 'affordable' class...


----------



## NYSCOTTY

NYSCOTTY said:


> Seiko 5 SNZH53J1
> 
> I've always wanted one of these since they 1st came out. What stopped me from getting one then is I saw too many pics &
> videos where the dial looked purple. Both J & K models. & i HATE purple !! For about a year now I think I've seen enough newer pics & videos
> (I really doubt they've all been enhanced.) to convince me the later ones have the BLUE dial. For extra insurance
> I ordered 1 w/the latest 7S36"C" movement. There are a lot of these w/the B movements still out there.
> And IF they ship me one with a purple dial, I'LL SEND IT BACK !!
> I'm not gonna do a Blancpain Fathoms mod either. I like it just the way it is, Seiko's version.
> View attachment 13955659
> 
> 
> CHEERS !!
> View attachment 13955671
> 
> 
> View attachment 13955619
> View attachment 13955621


UPDATE !!

Just arrived today & NO PURPLE !! Not under any light source. I guess people complained & Seiko listened !







I like the acrylic bezel & domed crystal w/an elevated perimeter if you will.
On the right a shot of how the watch was 8 years ago.


----------



## Karriope

NYSCOTTY said:


> UPDATE !!
> 
> Just arrived today & NO PURPLE !! Not under any light source. I guess people complained & Seiko listened !
> View attachment 13967791
> 
> I like the acrylic bezel & domed crystal w/an elevated perimeter if you will.
> On the right a shot of how the watch was 8 years ago


That kind of deep blue color can turn purple on camera sensors with incorrect color balance.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Now waiting on a Zelos Swordfish with meteorite dial. Hopefully this comes across the Pacific quickly with no customs hang ups. 

I sold my NTH and this was on my waiting list. With an ETA 2892-A2. $200 below list. I can’t complain about that at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikksteel

Incoming!!


----------



## pardayan




----------



## aboutTIME1028

mikksteel said:


> Incoming!!


Nice, what's the model number and where did you buy from.thanks

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikksteel

aboutTIME1028 said:


> Nice, what's the model number and where did you buy from.thanks
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


That'd be the SCEB021 and I got it from a Japanese seller on eBay taking advantage of the current 15% off coupon.


----------



## anabuki

View attachment 13971711


----------



## bbrou33

Should arrive today!

(Not my pic)


----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## Champagne InHand

Zelos Swordfish meteorite just arrived. Tomorrow some inexpensive Aragon to try from Wink.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan

Double


----------



## pardayan

Arrived today. I changed the black silicon strap with a army green Nato strap.


----------



## paolo83

Tanker G1 said:


> View attachment 13976617


Nice looking watch. What's its width if I may ask? Over 40mm?


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Isn't this affordable watches whats in the mail? I just saw when going thru the thread alot off expencive watches in here. Hows a Damasko, Sinn, Oris Affordable? Yes compared to higher end watches there cheap but the Damasko when i looked it up was over $2000us!! Keep it Affordable!


----------



## frogles

paolo83 said:


> Nice looking watch. What's its width if I may ask? Over 40mm?


42mm diameter
https://www.borealiswatch.com/store...ial-Cathedral-Hands-Date-C3-X1-Lume-p70304354


----------



## ryan850

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Isn't this affordable watches whats in the mail? I just saw when going thru the thread alot off expencive watches in here. Hows a Damasko, Sinn, Oris Affordable? Yes compared to higher end watches there cheap but the Damasko when i looked it up was over $2000us!! Keep it Affordable!


Sinn, Oris, and damasko are Grey market closer to 1200. Second hand can be had for under 1k. I'd consider that affordable, in the watch world at least.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

Hi. That's a beauty. Saw the auction, unfortunately (for me) my current financial situation prevented me from taking part. Difficult to find the white dial version. I think it's the best looking Cascais. Enjoy.



Tanker G1 said:


> View attachment 13976617


----------



## NYSCOTTY

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Isn't this affordable watches whats in the mail? I just saw when going thru the thread alot off expencive watches in here. Hows a Damasko, Sinn, Oris Affordable? Yes compared to higher end watches there cheap but the Damasko when i looked it up was over $2000us!! Keep it Affordable!


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

So whats the consensuses regarding the price limit in the affordable watch section? Thanks..


----------



## badgerracer

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> So whats the consensuses regarding the price limit in the affordable watch section? Thanks..


The number I have thrown frequently is $1,000 and under. I think if people want to post stuff about watches above that though it is fine. For me I think of the affordable forum as more of a mindset of people wanting value than a hard financial cutoff. YMMV

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> So whats the consensuses regarding the price limit in the affordable watch section? Thanks..


Please use the Search option in the forum, or Google, to aid you in answering this question. This thread is not the place. Many members, including Mod's, have commented on this topic and in the end, there is no one answer. If you need an answer, use your own situation to establish a number. If you want to motivate dialog, in regards to "affordability requirements", start a new thread in F71. My answer is that I post where I hang-out. When I got my Speedy Pro, I'm sure I posted it here, along with my $17 to $1,500 purchases. The forum is about having fun and sharing.

My $.02


----------



## ryan850

mannal said:


> Please use the Search option in the forum, or Google, to aid you in answering this question. This thread is not the place. Many members, including Mod's, have commented on this topic and in the end, there is no one answer. If you need an answer, use your own situation to establish a number. If you want to motivate dialog, in regards to "affordability requirements", start a new thread in F71. My answer is that I post where I hang-out. When I got my Speedy Pro, I'm sure I posted it here, along with my $17 to $1,500 purchases. The forum is about having fun and sharing.
> 
> My $.02


Yup!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## paolo83

frogles said:


> 42mm diameter
> https://www.borealiswatch.com/store...ial-Cathedral-Hands-Date-C3-X1-Lume-p70304354


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Champagne InHand

I snagged this off the Bay. Mostly because it's my last name and I don't wear many semi-dress watches. I like the overall specs but probably will switch it to a croc strap. It's certainly a land watch. Lizard, python or maybe just a nice calf skin.

But black, cognac versus dark brown?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

If all goes as planned, I should have one of these on the way


----------



## nyamoci

Shipping confirmation today! Really wanted a Seiko sbdc 051 but don't want to Shell out that much. Going to give this a try









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tockandroll

Gargamel35 said:


> Just ordered Laco Leipzig Erbstuck. It will be a long wait...
> 
> View attachment 13957769


Such a beauty. Isn't that a couple thousand dollars though?


----------



## rixcafe

Dagaz Thunderbolt. Jake found a few more in his stockroom.


----------



## Piede

Seiko SBDC061 incoming!

Photo credits to deniswatches









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

nyamoci said:


> Shipping confirmation today! Really wanted a Seiko sbdc 051 but don't want to Shell out that much. Going to give this a try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I like that Certina. I hope you enjoy it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

On the subject of waiting, at least for a purchase of eBay, where the seller is located within the same country as you the buyer;
How long do you feel comfortable waiting, considering you paid for the shipping?

I have been waiting 10 business days. The seller does not respond to messaging either. 

I do have tracking and it looks as if the watch must be coming the least expensive way I have ever seen through USPS. It literally took a full week just getting out of Washington State. It did move daily, but I haven’t had anything this slow since 2006 when an AD shipped a watch registered mail, which required a signature at every single stage of shipping. 

This is a sub $400 (purchase price paid.). The MSRP for the piece is $1099, and it was sold via auction. I am just wondering if the seller was mad that his watch didn’t sell for more. I did have a much higher bid registered but nobody went up against my bid, minus the initial bid. I placed my bid with 5 minutes left as I was okay with the dial option. Other colored dials were selling for a lot more of this same watch. 

I will definitely inspect the contents thoroughly, as it the description it said just minor clasp scratches from routine desk diving. 

I would have gladly paid a few bucks more for Priority Mail had I been given the option, but as stated the seller was not communicating prior to or after purchase. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki




----------



## DMCBanshee

Switch for the new arrived, Bronze Benarus Moray.









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## mystic nerd

Champagne InHand said:


> On the subject of waiting, at least for a purchase of eBay, where the seller is located within the same country as you the buyer;
> How long do you feel comfortable waiting, considering you paid for the shipping?
> 
> I have been waiting 10 business days. The seller does not respond to messaging either...


I won an eBay auction this past Saturday evening and paid immediately, and sent a note to the seller. It's now late Monday and not a peep from him yet. Not yet shipped, from what I can see. In one way it's a similar scenario to yours - the seller could be disappointed in the sub-$100 selling price for a 45 year old watch.


----------



## Champagne InHand

mystic nerd said:


> I won an eBay auction this past Saturday evening and paid immediately, and sent a note to the seller. It's now late Monday and not a peep from him yet. Not yet shipped, from what I can see. In one way it's a similar scenario to yours - the seller could be disappointed in the sub-$100 selling price for a 45 year old watch.


I just got updated that it won't arrive until the 30th. Whatever USPS parcel select is, its the worst shipping ever. I will note it in feedback. Clearly this person doesn't ship anything unless it's free through work.

Totally unacceptable. I ship that day or the next. Priority Mail cost very little between flat rate sizes. Just silly.

If you don't want a low sales price then sell buy it now. The market will determine if it's doable. I've decided to keep my vintage I posted as the service is worth what most of the watch is. But it should last another 10+ years and then I can pass it on to a nephew or anybody that enjoys vintage watches from the early automatic days of A.Schild movements.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piede

Received!

Not sure it's a keeper though 









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

Ordered this Komandirskie from a seller in Russia on Ebay yesterday. Kinda looks like a Sturmanskie 24 hour that's way out of my price range. The green one is next on the radar. Soon as l sell my Orient Defender and generate the $$ l'll order it. The green will be a daily beater.


----------



## yankeexpress

GW-B5600 Kobe Fire Bureau LE









Silver 6139


----------



## Mr.Jones82

yankeexpress said:


> GW-B5600 Kobe Fire Bureau LE
> 
> View attachment 14011721
> 
> 
> View attachment 14011729


Oh damn, nice grab!


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

yankeexpress said:


> GW-B5600 Kobe Fire Bureau LE
> 
> View attachment 14011721
> 
> 
> Silver 6139
> 
> View attachment 14011725
> 
> 
> View attachment 14011729


That red and yellow G looks so good l'm afraid it might derail my plans to get my next Vostok.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

yankeexpress said:


> GW-B5600 Kobe Fire Bureau LE
> 
> View attachment 14011721
> 
> 
> Silver 6139
> 
> View attachment 14011725
> 
> 
> View attachment 14011729


That red and yellow G looks so good l'm afraid it might derail my plans to get my next Vostok.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

^ Sorry about the double post.


----------



## BrookTrout304

Picked this up for super cheap from a seller in Germany. I like the funky vintage vibe, and it'll settle my chronograph itch for a little bit... i think


----------



## excelerater

Incoming from the WUS 4sale section,lightly used 
I think it will look good on a OD Green nato


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> If all goes as planned, I should have one of these on the way
> 
> View attachment 13993575


Arrived in excellent condition with all the expected stuff. They even stamped the warranty card (International). Two issues. First, it's running -28. Second, I was planning on giving this to my wife. I think we will share this-one.


----------



## NYSCOTTY

I recently saw a cool mod idea for the Seiko Flieger. So I got a brand new 1 on The Bay for $60.80. Not bad !!

The dial cost me $20 but who cares !! Swapping the dial & hands makes the hands & dial markers look BIG & FAT

in a small case. The hands go good w/the glossy rehaut. I really like the look. I might even put a shine on the bezel

w/my Dremel. I opted out on a yellow second hand @ least for now. As far as the strap I'll make up my mind later.

CHEERS !!


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Mr.Jones82

yankeexpress said:


>


Congrats man! I have been looking for a white dial Kontiki for a while. Enjoy!


----------



## Cvp33

Glycine Airman World Traveler GMT 42mm


----------



## dwczinmb

For those who haven't been following the new Timex release thread, they've revealed the watch this morning.

It's available in limited quantities and will only be for sale for the next 25 hours.

Sign up for their newsletter for 15% off and you'll get the watch for $67 with free shipping.

Mine should arrive by Saturday or early next week.

https://www.timex.com/25thhour/










Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33

Meh, I guess for under $70 it's still a limited edition watch.



dwczinmb said:


> For those who haven't been following the new Timex release thread, they've revealed the watch this morning.
> 
> It's available in limited quantities and will only be for sale for the next 25 hours.
> 
> Sign up for their newsletter for 15% off and you'll get the watch for $67 with free shipping.
> 
> Mine should arrive by Saturday or early next week.
> 
> https://www.timex.com/25thhour/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince




----------



## schwiiing

Just picked this up off of eBay. Now, anxiously waiting for it to clear customs and hit my mailbox.









Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

New arrived, Ancon Bronze Sea Shadow









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## yankeexpress

NTH vintage black gilt Barracuda

View attachment 14035923


These gilt NTH are really nice watches, especially at a discount. The new one will prolly look a lot like this gilt Carolina with different hands and a date:


----------



## dwczinmb

After nearly a year of wanting one, I have a Tudor BB36 incoming! It's scheduled for a Saturday delivery. Until then, the mailbox will be my base of operations.










Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## badgerracer

dwczinmb said:


> After nearly a year of wanting one, I have a Tudor BB36 incoming! It's scheduled for a Saturday delivery. Until then, the mailbox will be my base of operations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Congrats! The BB36 has been my grail for while too. It is a beautiful watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan247

dwczinmb said:


> After nearly a year of wanting one, I have a Tudor BB36 incoming! It's scheduled for a Saturday delivery. Until then, the mailbox will be my base of operations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Congrats! I have the 41 and I love it. On the bracelet there is absolutely nothing it doesn't look good with. Truly a watch for every occasion.

Did you get the black or blue dial? Bracelet or strap?


----------



## Rocat

I just ordered an Uncle Seiko GL831 for my three Turtles. They'll have to share it. lol

It was that darn Strapweek sale that did me in.


----------



## Al Faromeo

I'm considering '_investing_' in an Indicator, from Colibrica Design. It's killing me. It's out of affordable territory, has to come from Russia, I've only seen pictures and there's no way I can go to Russia just to try one on...

So it's not Incoming yet, but may be in the foreseeable future. One only gets to reach the age of 65 once in a lifetime, right?
(Picture not by me, obviously)


----------



## Champagne InHand

Finally after almost 3 weeks in transit, not the sellers fault but the USPS station in Pittsburgh.

This was well worth the wait. Smith & Bradley's DRAPER model. These folks were using a microbrand model before microbrands became a thing. S&B finance their watches themselves which made the MSRP ridiculous. However well worth the sub $200 that I paid for on eBay. I love this Milanese mesh strap. I usually hate mesh strap but this is a solid strap with no weird bars to remove for adjustment. The bracelet is one full piece and the bracelet adjusts by sliding the clasp. It's 42mm but it's all dual so it works well. It's dial is sandwiched and runs on an elaborated. ETA-2824-2. It does have lumed hands and hour marks. It has a display back case. I'm fine with that because it's not a diver.

I like it so much that I may buy the green dialed version as I had planned on putting this on a nice brown strap. The price is good and the watch specs outweigh the price. It can be worn every day too. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RickHoliday

Congratulations on a beauty! You have driven me to Google for research!


----------



## Shannyx

Just picked it up from the post office tonight!
My new Ultramarine Morse GMT!


----------



## Shannyx




----------



## dwczinmb

Spartan247 said:


> Congrats! I have the 41 and I love it. On the bracelet there is absolutely nothing it doesn't look good with. Truly a watch for every occasion.
> 
> Did you get the black or blue dial? Bracelet or strap?


Black dial on bracelet. Love how versatile it is.



















Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33

Sometimes only a vintage watch can scratch the itch for something "new" in the collection. Picked up a few harmless hand-winders/autos for under $100 apiece. Still looking for a Seiko Marvel or Sportsmatic with an orange dial for under $500.


----------



## raheelc

Just received this new green dial Aquis. Love the dial color!









Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Spartan247

raheelc said:


> Just received this new green dial Aquis. Love the dial color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Congrats. Great watch, wearing my blue Aquis as I type this.


----------



## raheelc

Spartan247 said:


> Congrats. Great watch, wearing my blue Aquis as I type this.


Thanks! I've had a couple Aquis's in the past as well. This is my favorite along with the limited edition regulateur der meistertaucher that I owned. Did you end up brushing the polished portions of the bracelet?

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Spartan247

raheelc said:


> Thanks! I've had a couple Aquis's in the past as well. This is my favorite along with the limited edition regulateur der meistertaucher that I owned. Did you end up brushing the polished portions of the bracelet?
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


No, I left them polished.


----------



## yankeexpress

Ground delivery after a long, cross country truck ride, it finally arrived


----------



## dropmyload

yankeexpress said:


> Ground delivery after a long, cross country truck ride, it finally arrived


Very nice, what model is that if I may ask?


----------



## Al Faromeo

Ordered a new strap today. All the way from Australia - will let you know how that works out in a couple weeks when it gets here.

Here's a picture of the strap from the seller's website (as yet undisclosed: will report when I get it).


----------



## Mathy

First time doing a massdrop, bit of an impulse buy but we will see, $200 plus $6 shipping to UK for iconic Seiko flightmaster seemed a really solid deal to me. Closes in a day or so.

I suspect it will look monstrously huge on my tiny wrist even with the stubby lugs but I've been itching to try on in the flesh.

Internet pic.









Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shojo510

Have a Pancor P02 Blue coming...my second automatic. Can’t wait!


----------



## Shojo510

Have a Pancor P02 Blue coming...my second automatic. Can’t wait! :-!

New guy :roll:

Cheers!


----------



## thejollywatcher

Scurfa Diver One D1-500 yellow arriving by DHL.



















Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## AP81

Not exactly affordable, but I know you guys all love the marine master. Should arrive in the next few days (SLA019)...


----------



## ObiWonWD40

If you take the RRP then this is hardly affordable, but take the average UK price and these watches are affordable, but buy Factory Refurbished from the US and they become Highly Affordable at just under £130 :-!

In some ways this is a Lunar Pilot in a different case, so a great chrono with the legendary 10 SPY accuracy of the Bulova Precisionist movement ;-)

The only downside is that buying it duty paid from the US it seems to do a farewell tour of the country before finally getting put on a flight to the UK, once it gets to the UK it only takes around 48 hrs to get delivered, but for the saving, I can live with that!

In around 2 weeks I am going to be one very happy bunny, early birthday gift from the Mem Sahib, I is one lucky guy :roll:

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## DMCBanshee

Arrived 5 minutes ago Dagaz Typhoon II









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DarrenTT

This came in the mail today....Lorier Blue Hydra


----------



## Victory Pants

Came in the mail last night! Backed it on KS like 384 years ago!... It might have been last fall. Close enough. Draken Kalahari. Beefcake! Do people still say beefcake? Well they should!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabirnie

Nodus Retrospect II in Nebula Blue is scheduled for delivery tomorrow! Can't wait to get my hands on this one. 








Photo courtesy of Nodus website

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40

I must have been very good as I have got three watches this week.

The first is the Bulova that is one the way from the US that I posted earlier.
The second is the watch I bought in the Alix sale a while back that eventually arrived here:









This is my second Nakzen Pakoda, I wanted one with the Blue Hands ;-) For just under £15 delivered with the Seiko Movement what is not to like? Well I don't like the strap, but a NATO will suit my use better I think.

I have wanted a Flighter Style Chronograph, but simple rather than complicated so I came across this on eBay:









Two things about this watch, firstly it is a Swiss Made Rotary, so should be good, rrp was just shy of £300, normal price around £249, so when I managed to buy it for £45 delivered this was a deal not to miss! Secondly I should mention the dealer I bought it from h.s.johnson, nothing but praise for them, swift delivery and very good in answering questions before and after I bought the watch. They are UK based so don't know if the ship overseas, but for anybody in the UK well worth looking up IMHO.

I will take some wrist shots and do a full review in a week or so once I have worn it for a bit!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## pardayan




----------



## Unikagen

Got a good as new Merkur Tuna V2 on the way, including the bracelet.


----------



## Ziptie

Finally pulled the trigger on a used Luminox P-38 on ebay. Don't love the Ronda 515.24 GMT movements, but it's got the rotating bezel I've been searching for, a nice aesthetic that's different from most of my watches, and those tritium tubes. Task 1 will be swapping it back on to the light reddish brown leather strap.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Scurfa arriving today and Bernhardt on Monday.



















Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## mannal

This guy should be here by Sunday.


----------



## dm13

New gently used signal orange beauty from The Bay (not my photo)...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*| UPDATE !! |*



NYSCOTTY said:


> I recently saw a cool mod idea for the Seiko Flieger. So I got a brand new 1 on The Bay for $60.80. Not bad !!
> 
> The dial cost me $20 but who cares !! Swapping the dial & hands makes the hands & dial markers look BIG & FAT
> 
> in a small case. The hands go good w/the glossy rehaut. I really like the look. I might even put a shine on the bezel
> 
> w/my Dremel. I opted out on a yellow second hand @ least for now. As far as the strap I'll make up my mind later.
> 
> CHEERS !!
> View attachment 14020019
> 
> 
> View attachment 14020023
> View attachment 14020025
> View attachment 14020027
> View attachment 14020031


 The dial finally arrived this week. Watch came pretty quick. Anyone need a brand new blue Flieger dial & hands ?







|


----------



## hollywoodphil

Both arriving next week...














Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Disguise

This variant of the 1963 is on its way to me. Comes with the updated ST19 movement with swan-neck regulator. Nice 38mm case, high dome acrylic, clean deal, some lume. What's not to like here?


----------



## JoakoCAB

Disguise said:


> View attachment 14079685
> 
> 
> This variant of the 1963 is on its way to me. Comes with the updated ST19 movement with swan-neck regulator. Nice 38mm case, high dome acrylic, clean deal, some lume. What's not to like here?


That looks cool. What watch is it? Where did u get it?


----------



## Disguise

JoakoCAB said:


> That looks cool. What watch is it? Where did u get it?


Through a certain e-auction site. Just look up seagull 1963 FOD to find it


----------



## Shojo510

Pancor P02 Blue finally on the wrist with a fresh Zulu


----------



## Rocat

I have more 20mm Nato's than 22mm Nato's so of course the rational thing to do is buy another watch that has 20mm lugs.

The Citizen BN-1050 Black Prime is on it's way....again. I owned it last year and sold it off. I just ordered it from eBay since Amazon has it at $162 which is way above the price I bought it from them last year. Back then it was only $109 with that Scuba Tank display case.

Since I just bought it from eBay I'm now certain that Amazon will drop the price to $109 again just to spite me. lol

Pictures of when I had it last.


----------



## Cvp33

Another itch scratched by vintage Seikos......


----------



## fallingtitan

Yay









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Cvp33 said:


> Another itch scratched by vintage Seikos......


You were clearly very itchy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

l was going to order the Casio Oceanus l wanted but one of these Amphibians is a special edition so l thought l should get it before it sells out. Picked them up from Meranom. l've never ordered 4 watches at a time....l'm getting better at this  Or should l say it's getting crazy?


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

Here's all 4.


----------



## SteamJ

Not actually on order yet as they shut down orders until the 30th but this is a mini-grail of mine since it's been out of production for about 4 year and the original (quartz version) never comes up for sale. Now it's an automatic and I'm looking forward to finally getting one on order.


----------



## TimeDilation

Seiko SRPB53J1
Had an SKX009J1 but it just never did it for me and I gave it to my wife who loves it. I am hoping this scratches my "_Seiko Pepsi diver I always wanted_" itch but in an upgraded way.


----------



## wgarbo

2 Bernhardts: Chrono LE and Officer LE (I really need to learn how to send pics quickly)


----------



## Shojo510

wgarbo said:


> 2 Bernhardts: Chrono LE and Officer LE (I really need to learn how to send pics quickly)


I use Tapatalk app it resizes pics as you attach them to posts

Hope this helps


----------



## Shojo510

Having fun with this new to me Seiko Turtle


----------



## Rocat

Inbound is a Victorinox Garrison from Amazon for $39.99. I had the older version with the red second hand and red inner track of 24hr numbers. This new one has no 24hr track or red anywhere on it. It's 40mm and 20mm lugs. The black leather strap will be removed right away and a Nato or Eulit Perlon will be used.









Here is what the older version looks like.


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Heimdallr Full Steel Seashepherd tuna can watch



















​


----------



## James_

SteamJ said:


> Not actually on order yet as they shut down orders until the 30th but this is a mini-grail of mine since it's been out of production for about 4 year and the original (quartz version) never comes up for sale. Now it's an automatic and I'm looking forward to finally getting one on order.
> 
> View attachment 14089109


I ordered one yesterday at 7.20am. I'll be posting a Q&D thread when it arrives maybe Friday or Saturday.

My last Time Factors watch (Precista PRS18Q COSC) didn't live up to expectations, hopefully this does.


----------



## J969




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## SteamJ

This is about to be on the way from a trade. This will be the nicest Seiko I've owned. I've never had one with Diashield coating before.


----------



## James_

SteamJ you'll absolutely love it.


----------



## bradurani

May have been slightly intoxicated when I bought this on ebay


----------



## bradurani

May have been slightly intoxicated when I bought this on ebay


----------



## bradurani

Ebay offer just accpeted on this repair project. Wish me luck!


----------



## Cvp33

Seiko Lord Matic Special 23 jewel. A little polishing and she'll be good as new.


----------



## NYSCOTTY

bradurani said:


> May have been slightly intoxicated when I bought this on ebay


I bet you were drinking this !!


----------



## Al Faromeo

Al Faromeo said:


> Ordered a new strap today. All the way from Australia - will let you know how that works out in a couple weeks when it gets here.
> 
> Here's a picture of the strap from the seller's website (as yet undisclosed: will report when I get it).


And it's in - and on the A-13a (are you watching, Paolo?) - I like it a lot!
E.S. Handcrafted padded ostrich


----------



## RidingDonkeys

Well, I finally ventured out of affordables. I've got an H. Moser Endeavor inbound.


----------



## Al Faromeo

Congratulations man! Wonderful piece that!


----------



## tcl

This Aristo railway station style watch arrived today replacing a similar style watch that I sold a year or two ago.


----------



## Rocat

I just impulse purchased another Sharkey Tuna. This time it is the SBBN017 homage. I've had very good luck with my two other Sharkey's from Heimdallr. I figured for the measly $20 difference I'll order the bracelet version. The bracelet appears to use Fat Spring bars which is nice.

Just ordered:









The other two I own. I may end up getting rid of the black/black version. Maybe. Maybe not. They are so inexpensive but built pretty well and the lume is very good for a Micro Brand.


----------



## ZM-73

On its way Balticus Bronze Wave


----------



## SteamJ

It's definitely as nice as I've read.


----------



## SteamJ

It's definitely as nice as I've read.

View attachment 14115717


----------



## James_

Did you get your order in for the PRS-40?


----------



## SteamJ

James_ said:


> Did you get your order in for the PRS-40?


Nope, it closed for ordering before I could get to it again. Not holding my breath since it seems to open in the middle of the night for me and is closed again by morning.


----------



## James_

Yeah it's a small window. Enjoy your Shogun.


----------



## Kaishakunin

Waiting for the million bucks watch 








SNKL23 (picture from Hodinkee)


----------



## ObiWonWD40

My latest Bulova HAQ 262kHz watch arrived from the US this week :-!

Takes a bit of time to arrive, but I have now bought 3 watches from the US and all three deliveries went without a hitch. I can see now that the majority of my purchases are going to be from either the US, Singapore or China - Hong Kong. Makes my Affordable watches Slush Fund go about THREE times further. For example my last two Bulova purchases cost me less than I paid for one watch I bought in the UK after getting every possible discount I could find!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## jrantasa

Stumbled accross the Victorinox Original in a thread, and I just had to have one. Seems to be discontinued but luckily it's still widely available online.

I love the convenient 39 mm size and the delicious red bezel. It's also great that at the same time time the watch manages to be so unique and so generically 90s. I just can't wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## Egsise

Rotary Les Originales Tradition, Sellita SW200-1, sapphire, 100m WR, 245€.


----------



## nogood

Arrived today from Bella Italia:
Citizen Promaster NY0086-83L


----------



## jrantasa

Still waiting for my Victorinox Original, but in the meantime I'll enjoy my new Casio HD which arrived yesterday. I bought it a while ago at the bay and had completely forgotten it was in the mail.

I really like the piece: Its is durable, capable, quite moderately sized, and surprizingly cheerful with its bumbers, bluish numerals, and goofy hour hand. And it was cheap, of course.


----------



## VCmember




----------



## Twehttam

Pic stolen from NTH's Instagram feed... here's what I've got heading to me from the Netherlands... love this dial!


----------



## Cvp33

A few vintage models:


----------



## Cvp33

And another:


----------



## yankeexpress

GBD-800SLG-3


----------



## horhay86

Just got in today 
Invicta Grand Diver 
Mako XL all lume dial









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

My 1st suede strap arrived from StrapsCo. The Komandirskie it's going on is not here yet.


----------



## DMCBanshee

I received this Invicta, runs on Valjoux 7750. I love it more than expected...


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick II Chronograph 241088







​


----------



## Swayndo

Aye









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation

Tissot V8 Swissmatic


----------



## Superbri22

Got this baby arriving next week! Sbbn031 Seiko (not my photo)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Superbri22

Got this baby arriving next week! Sbbn031 Seiko (not my photo)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Just arrived, Balticus Bronze Wave.


----------



## Ottone

This watch i built on my own with a few parts from China ...dial , bezel insert, bracelet.
Movement is a Miyota 8215, case is from a Parnis GMT (with broken movement).


----------



## Kubby

Good Morning.

After the sale of three members of the herd, the old itch started again. Many, many sales sites were scoured at all hours, (Sick dogs, disturbed nights, perfect browsing conditions)

Slated to arrive early next week.








An advertising render, obvs.

K.


----------



## yankeexpress

1979 reissue


----------



## TacticalTimbo

Just landed


----------



## thejollywatcher

Arriving Thursday.

Timex Q reissue.










Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## Superbri22

This baby landed couple days early! Super duper happy with it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matei Radulescu

ZM-73 said:


> Just arrived, Balticus Bronze Wave.
> View attachment 14151181
> 
> View attachment 14151187
> 
> View attachment 14151191
> 
> View attachment 14151193


That is a really special lume-ing work. How much did you pay for the watch? Congrats

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33

San Martin / Sharky - Solar Quartz
I'm a sucker for these homage Tunas.


























Felt guilty so also bought a discontinued Seiko Tuna SNFZ03K1


----------



## ZM-73

Matei Radulescu said:


> That is a really special lume-ing work. How much did you pay for the watch? Congrats
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


Hi Matei, I got it at Touch of Modern for USD 459.99. They don't have now, but they usually do bring back items from time to time. And they don't ship outside the US (except Canada) so you'll need a mail forwarding service like MyUS or Shipito. Oh, and it can take a while from ordering to receiving; one order took 41 days.


----------



## yankeexpress

Borrowing Ralphee's incredible photo of his GW-2310FB. My new one should be here this week.


----------



## Rocat

Cvp33 said:


> San Martin / Sharky - Solar Quartz
> I'm a sucker for these homage Tunas.


Where did you find a solar San Martin Tuna? That's awesome.

BTW, this just arrived on Sunday. Surprisingly comfortable bracelet. However, as it came it fits my 7 1/4 ish inch wrist by using the micro adjustments. This is the first bracelet I've ever had that I did not need to remove a link or two. This is my third Sharkey Tuna and I think for the money they can't be beat.


----------



## TimeDilation

It finally came yesterday... LOVE IT!


----------



## Cvp33

Rocat said:


> Where did you find a solar San Martin Tuna? That's awesome.
> 
> BTW, this just arrived on Sunday. Surprisingly comfortable bracelet. However, as it came it fits my 7 1/4 ish inch wrist by using the micro adjustments. This is the first bracelet I've ever had that I did not need to remove a link or two. This is my third Sharkey Tuna and I think for the money they can't be beat.
> 
> View attachment 14166089


Picked it up off Ebay from San Martin direct. Added it to my Sharky collection.

$182.00
-$14.56 ebay 8% bucks
 -$2.51 TopCash 1.5% rebate
*NET $164.93*


----------



## Rocat

Cvp33 said:


> Picked it up off Ebay from San Martin direct. Added it to my Sharky collection.
> 
> $182.00
> -$14.56 ebay 8% bucks
> -$2.51 TopCash 1.5% rebate
> *NET $164.93*


I don't feel so bad now with three Sharkey Tunas and one HIMQ SBDX001 MM300 homage. I also had a 6105 Sharkey last year for a while.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Freshly arrived, Xezo Air Commando









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## JohnM67

Mido incoming:





(Pictures from the web)


----------



## Ziptie

Accidentally just ordered this solar/atomic pair, titanium GMT Citizen, and G-Shock.


----------



## Cougar17

I've wanted a Victorinox for a long time and finally took a chance on this beauty from TJ MAXX, on sale for only $119 usd. Should be here in a couple of days.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RuggerAl

Always think the wants and collection building are done, and then something else happens. It was here, but forget which post, I got sent in a tizzy about compass bezels. From the orienteering watch Brad Pitt wore in World War Z, Terra Cielo Mare, to Seiko's I had a new itch that needed to be scratched. So I set up alerts on ebay, chrono24, and watchuseek - getting a lot of near hits, and a few I just wasn't comfortable pulling the trigger on (SBDX007 & 009, SARB055 & 049) for one reason or another. Then I got an alert from ebay around 4 am Thursday morning, called my wife to double check with her around 10 am, then completed the transaction on ebay around 11 am. Pics from the posting, the seller hasn't put them into the post yet, but soon, soon... eBay suggest anywhere between 11 and 34 days. Geez that's a while.


Seiko Land Monster LE SARB075

There's a post from 2012 regarding someone obtaining a SARB077, this watch but with purple. I saw that posting and knew I'd rather hold out for one of these green/purple variations if the chance ever arose. Wasn't in love with the yellow, but I almost bought the blue one, which would've taken me out of the running for the above.


----------



## Cvp33

Just got 3 in:

King Seiko hi-beat
Citizen Deluxe
Seiko SKX007 Cerakote, custom dial and hands + new NH36A movement


----------



## mannal

Nordstrom had these for $78.63 shipped and I had Nordstrom $. Three colors to chose from.


----------



## Ziptie

Ziptie said:


> Accidentally just ordered this solar/atomic pair, titanium GMT Citizen, and G-Shock.


Erm, and a third solar atomic, another titanium citizen. Probably going to put it on a strap for casual / light beater use. Couldn't resist for under $100.


----------



## Piede

Citizen NB1041-84L


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> Nordstrom had these for $78.63 shipped and I had Nordstrom $. Three colors to chose from.
> 
> View attachment 14178069


It was not meant to be. Order canceled due-to availability. The other two colors do not interest me.


----------



## Piede

I also have this Proxima incoming. My guess is that it will suffice as my black diver to throw various coloured straps on. Looking at the Barton Elite straps now









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## Winchm60

Piede said:


> Citizen NB1041-84L


Really like this one!



Cvp33 said:


> Just got 3 in:
> Seiko SKX007 Cerakote, custom dial and hands + new NH36A movement


Very, very nice!


----------



## Winchm60

Piede said:


> Citizen NB1041-84L


Really like this one!



Cvp33 said:


> Just got 3 in:
> Seiko SKX007 Cerakote, custom dial and hands + new NH36A movement


Very, very nice!


----------



## Ziptie

mannal said:


> It was not meant to be. Order canceled due-to availability. The other two colors do not interest me.


Not quite as cheap, but here it is for $100 with free shipping. 
https://huckberry.com/store/timex/category/p/54044-timex-x-todd-snyder-blackjack


----------



## Kubby

Something of a Grail.









Bit of an obvious emoji as well

K.


----------



## Elarock

70s (my fav watch era) French-made Yachtingraf (bi compax chrono with start timer). On its way from France! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Just got this Hexa Osprey, I missed too much the one I had 3 years ago...









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## hongkongtaipan

I have two more Victorinox watches coming. Love those watches, especially for a highly discounted price.

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS Chronograph 2416541









Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick II Chronograph 241051







​


----------



## skriefal

Don't you just hate it when you get a package that looks like this? The plastic USPS bag with the "Sorry we s***ted on your package... have a wonderful day!" text doesn't help.





















But thankfully the padded wooden box inside the bag appears to have adequately protected the jewels. Vratislavia Conceptum Avantgarde Mechanique (manual wind w/Miyota 6T33 mvmt):


----------



## Cvp33

Seiko KS hi-beat, medallion day date.


----------



## SteamJ

Just in from a trade. Very pleased.


----------



## KSDoodlebugger

Helm Vanuatu... still waiting for it to ship!


----------



## Cougar17

Not new, but newly repaired. I scraped it against my kitchen granite counter top and put a deep, long scratch in the mineral crystal. Nooooooo! Shipped it to Duarte at NEWW and he replaced it with sapphire (actually fixed it within one day of receiving it in the mail). He sent me these pics to show the repaired watch. Cant wait to get it back and in rotation.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

Borrowed Pic


----------



## Al Faromeo

skriefal said:


> .../...
> 
> But thankfully the padded wooden box inside the bag appears to have adequately protected the jewels. Vratislavia Conceptum Avantgarde Mechanique (manual wind w/Miyota 6T33 mvmt):
> 
> View attachment 14189119


That looks really nice, that watch! Well done & hope it meets your expectations.


----------



## Jo Hande

Just coming in for 30€ .... from the 60ties!
Descartes, 17J - handwound and keeps fantastic time!
Just added a blue strap.







Jo (from Greece)


----------



## TimeDilation

Mido Ocean Star







Photo from: midowatches


----------



## Rocat

I ordered two Barton Elite Silicone straps to give them a try. I ordered a red one and a blue one. Barton had sent me a code for $15 off of $30 or more. I figure two straps plus two bucks shipping for a total $27 ain't bad considering it is near the same price I've paid for just one Borealis Rubber Dive strap.


----------



## ZM-73

Panzera Flight Master


----------



## pardayan

Phoibos NY009C


----------



## drwindsurf

Thank you to all of you who have posted here 
I love seeing the new watches and it helps satiate my desire to buy a new watch just a little


----------



## fazfrench

The new 42mm 1963 Ed bicompax


42mm 1963 panda by Faz, sur Flickr


----------



## Jaded Albion

It's unusually difficult to find a 341 Komandirskie case with a 2409 movement, and I have a weird obsession with the 2409


----------



## drwindsurf

.


----------



## AP81

fazfrench said:


> The new 42mm 1963 Ed bicompax
> 
> 
> 42mm 1963 panda by Faz, sur Flickr


Looks nice. More info?


----------



## KSDoodlebugger

AP81 said:


> Looks nice. More info?


Agreed! I did a little bit of searching and found an article that featured these a while back on WUS. Just search HKEd and you should be able to find the article as well as HKEd's website where there are still some models available.

Cheers!


----------



## fazfrench

AP81 said:


> Looks nice. More info?


That's the new 1963 chrono in 42mm made by Ed: https://www.hkedwatches.com/

Here is another color:


Blue reverse panda 1963 Ed in 42mm by Faz, sur Flickr


----------



## Jo Hande

Waiting for a ZentRa - Small Second Vintage ...







hard to be patient,
Jo


----------



## fazfrench

A look at the dial and the domed sapphire


ED42 blue reverse panda dial by Faz, sur Flickr


----------



## mannal




----------



## Cvp33

3 'new to me' Seikos

Pogue Chronograph










Bell matic










Seiko 5


----------



## dropmyload

Jo Hande said:


> Waiting for a ZentRa - Small Second Vintage ...
> View attachment 14200747
> 
> hard to be patient,
> Jo


That's a beautiful watch...where do people find such watches?


----------



## Dan GSR

Finally pulled the trigger
Bulova UHF military 96B230


----------



## brandon\

Drunk ebay purchase, a low ball make an offer. And they took it. I could have done a loooooooooooot worse.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Got this 70 years old









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Ragl

Just arrived today from Switzerland.......









Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## fazfrench

White Nemo by Faz, sur Flickr


----------



## TimeDilation

It finally came in the mail last night, and I am very happy with it so far...


----------



## SteamJ

Even more amazing than the prototype was.


----------



## brandon\

brandon\ said:


> Drunk ebay purchase, a low ball make an offer. And they took it. I could have done a loooooooooooot worse.


Turned out pretty well. Of course the jubilee doesn't fit my 7 3/4 inch wrist. I like the sportiness of the nato, but finding a jubilee won't be hard with 20mm lugs.


----------



## mickyc79

Just managed to get my US cousin to buy this off evine for me. They don't ship outside the US... She's coming to the UK for a visit in August and I will get it then... $54.99 from evine! Bargain for a beautiful watch...


----------



## Mrs Wiggles

On it's way. A 42mm Parnis homage to a Hublot Classic Fusion. Sappire window, a top quality leather strap, 316L case, and my very first Parnis with an NH35 movement.


----------



## ZM-73

Arrived today. Panzera Flight Master.


----------



## Mrs Wiggles

WHAT A BARGAIN. Just bought a ten month old Seiko SKX009 in almost new condition for £90 inc of postage from a seller on Gumtree. I was lucky enough to spot it shortly after it was listed, and the seller informed me he had 11 inquiries in a few hours. Well, I'm not surprised.


----------



## yankeexpress

Interstellar Murph. Borrowed pic link.


----------



## southern bamboo

In the mail, a Neymar 41.5mm GILT diver, thanks to JOMW, and a bronze Invicta Pro Diver I got for a pretty good deal from a tip on here. Can't wait...


----------



## docvail

I just bought this - https://www.watchuseek.com/f30/fs-n...ial-no-date-sapphire-lumed-bezel-4973039.html









I've heard nothing but praise for these. Figured I'd pick one up and see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Ossamanity

docvail said:


> I just bought this - https://www.watchuseek.com/f30/fs-n...ial-no-date-sapphire-lumed-bezel-4973039.html
> 
> View attachment 14228851
> 
> 
> I've heard nothing but praise for these. Figured I'd pick one up and see what all the fuss is about.


Great choice doc! I have heard the owner of the brand is a gem.

If for some reason you don't connect with it, shoot me a pm and I will be happy to get it off your hands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watch_i_geek

I used the cerakoted SKX007 that I bought from horologychoppers on Etsy, and modded it with new bezel insert, sapphire crystal, hands, and chapter ring from DLW watches. Also, new nato strap from crown & buckle. It gives off this summer look that I was going after, and I enjoyed sitting down and going through the process.


----------



## Chris1958

I've got a Baltic Aquascaphe on the way, and a Hamtun Kraken H2 coming later in the year. Can't wait


----------



## dropmyload

Just won this on ebay. Anyone know anything about this watch?









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## vzan

Xiaomi TwentySeventeen Mechanical Watch White (https://xiaomi-mi.us/smart-watches/twentyseventeen-mechanical-watch-white/)


----------



## Al Faromeo

No watch... But I won the attached hand made Puukko knife in a raffle (it's the bottom one). Crafted from an old Nicholson file (you can still see some of the teeth).
Well chuffed.


----------



## badgerracer

Normally I deliberate over my watch purchases for months before purchasing. Today I had my first impulse buy: Seagull 1963. Thanks to a JustOneMore watch YouTube video I found out that AliExpress is having a pretty big sale and I could get one for <$200 and I couldn't help myself. No I just have to wait for AliExpress's shipping, which from what I hear is not the fastest shipping in the world...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GenericUser1

Seiko SRPB46 incoming.


----------



## Sugman

Not in the mail, anymore...got here about 30 minutes ago.


----------



## Chris1958

Chris1958 said:


> I've got a Baltic Aquascaphe on the way, and a Hamtun Kraken H2 coming later in the year. Can't wait


And now a MAS Irukandji   
Seriously I need to stop haha.


----------



## Chris1958

Chris1958 said:


> I've got a Baltic Aquascaphe on the way, and a Hamtun Kraken H2 coming later in the year. Can't wait


And now a MAS Irukandji   
Seriously I need to stop haha.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

Barton Watch Bands offered 15% off if you buy 3 or more. So l got these for my 22mm Vostoks.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

Barton Watch Bands offered 15% off if you buy 3 or more. So l got these for my 22mm Vostoks.

View attachment 14243351


View attachment 14243353


----------



## Mr Kotsov

I just got this Yazole 279 from Ali Express for £4.27 with free tracked shipping.

It’s my first (and last?) ultra cheap watch, bought because I like the look and also so I’m not wearing my vintage Russian ones daily. I’m looking forward to it’s arrival.


----------



## tanksndudes

Won the German eBay auction on this 5502 on May 28. Then it was stuck in customs for forever, but the mailman just delivered it! I've wanted one of these for a while, and to get a Pepsi variant on the original bracelet is, for me, the bees knees. That the seconds hand hits ALL the marks is, basically, a mic drop.


----------



## turdbogls

I've got one of these Cadisen Diamond watches in the mail. whats the usual time for an Ali-express watch to the US? my typical experience is about 2 weeks for Chinese watches.

I'm petty happy. it was an impulse buy for a couple upcoming weddings I am attending. figured it is hard to go wrong @$101 shipped for ANYTHING with a Miyota 9000 movement. it just so happens that I REALLy like the looks of the watch (diamond aside)


----------



## turdbogls

Why is this double post bug still a thing?


----------



## hongkongtaipan

I just received a Victorinox Swiss Army I.N.O.X. Professional Diver 241784 on bracelet with an OEM yellow rubber strap from a fellow forum member. 
I couldn't be happier. I'll post my own pictures when I get a chance.














​


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Quick picture of my new Victorinox Swiss Army I.N.O.X. Professional Diver 241784 with extra yellow rubber strap







​


----------



## Chirv

Have wanted one of these for years. Sold a lot of watches recently so super stoked to have this one incoming. Love the domed crystal specifically.









Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls

Chirv;49209613 Love the domed crystal specifically.
[/QUOTE said:


> I'm curious to hear what you think about the crystal in every day usage. I have a similar "big dome" like you that I loved the thought of, but in every day practice, it picks up glare like a M.F.
> 
> I'm looking to get an acrylic for the watch now.


----------



## horrij1

For my wife’s birthday, pre-owned from the year we were married.


----------



## Chirv

turdbogls said:


> I'm curious to hear what you think about the crystal in every day usage. I have a similar "big dome" like you that I loved the thought of, but in every day practice, it picks up glare like a M.F.
> 
> I'm looking to get an acrylic for the watch now.


Funny you mention the acrylic... Been lusting after a blue Lorier as well - love my brass Komandirskie with its acrylic crystal. I'm not too worried about glare but idk if I'll be keeping it for too long anyways just because car parts and the case is too similar to my meteorite Boldr Odyssey - even though theyre the one doing the borrowing that one's not going anywhere

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1




----------



## Ossamanity

Skx 103 showed up today! 









I missed the delivery on my first Christopher Ward. Now I will have to wait until Monday :/









Won an auction over at Ebay. My first Sinn. 
Sinn 104 will be here sometime next week 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## entropism

Not expecting this to show up for another 2 weeks or so, but I'm looking forward to it. Just need to pick out a new strap for it in the meantime.


----------



## aboutTIME1028

My latest acquisition is the Eterna Super Konticki chronograph diver, it was between this and the two dial omega seamaster ad I think I've made the right decision.









Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Got this incoming for my brother-in-law to be from Joma...
Citizen Promaster Tough Black BN0217-02E
Promo Code 'AD10' gave me another $10 off.


----------



## Kaishakunin

Spinnaker Fleuss just arrived


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Bought a grail this month and wasn't expecting to buy more watches - ever - but this one was just too good to pass.










I'm gonna pair with a strapcode bracelet and wear as my beater.


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Bought a grail this month and wasn't expecting to buy more watches - ever - but this one was just too good to pass.










I'm gonna pair with a strapcode bracelet and wear as a beater.


----------



## Mog84kupo

Not in the mail exactly but I received these 2 from Amazon Mexico, due to a bug on the price I got both brand new for 350 USD


----------



## Mog84kupo

Damn it, chrome keeps sending double posts


----------



## Mog84kupo

Damn it, chrome keeps sending double posts


----------



## yankeexpress

Mog84kupo said:


> Damn it, chrome keeps sending double posts


While not a fan of chrome, the trouble ain't chrome, as it happens with other systems and browsers as well.



Murph


----------



## KSDoodlebugger

Timex Marlin; 34mm case, hand-wound re-issue. I'm a sucker for those art deco-esque numerals. They remind me of those you find adorning the elevators and clocks of 1920s-40s buildings in New York. I got the price down to $144.15 shipped on ebay.

(Not my picture)


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

Even though it's not a Russian or G-Shock, been wanting an Eco Drive with power reserve for a long time. And with the date cyclops, l may actually be able to read it.


----------



## pageerror404

Actually found somewhere still selling the black dial version on the bracelet for a good price ($286 with coupon).


----------



## Barn0081

yaaay, my first Gruppo Gamma :-!:-d


----------



## ManOnTime

Thanks to a deal posted somewhere I have a new Glycine Combat Vintage on the way. $247.25 shipped isn't too bad, I think.









Also purchased a strap from Amazon that I think should be sufficient for my wrist.


----------



## gfauctions

ManOnTime said:


> Thanks to a deal posted somewhere I have a new Glycine Combat Vintage on the way. $247.25 shipped isn't too bad, I think.
> 
> View attachment 14292049
> 
> 
> Also purchased a strap from Amazon that I think should be sufficient for my wrist.
> 
> View attachment 14292051


Great field watch at a killer price ... drilled lugs, Hesalite crystal, perfect with a NATO.


----------



## projekt-h

As I'm sure several others will have in the mail for them soon...

Dan Henry 1962. Ordered an Evil Panda date.









Kinda interested to see how this will stack up as a "cheap Speemaster substitute" for me.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Амфибия Классика серии 96076


----------



## DMCBanshee

New arrived Benarus Sea Devil. Really love this beast well comfortable for the size..









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## schumacher62

monday's arrival: a lot of watch for under $100- my first quartz watch in many years. on a crown and buckle nato (also my first nato!)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

gfauctions said:


> Great field watch at a killer price ... drilled lugs, Hesalite crystal, perfect with a NATO.


i just bought a combat 7 for $265 on a nylon glycine strap. i like it a lot. drilled lugs yes, sapphire crystal however, not hesalite.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc

Have an Oris 65 Bico in two tone bronze bracelet incoming, as well as the newly released Seiko Spb105 (green Dial and gold markers baby marine master 200)

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## kslav

I decided to add a splash of orange to my collection. This beauty travelled all the way from China and arrived yesterday. 





















And of course I am interested what's inside. No marking on the movement but quick search tells me it is Mingzhu DG3804







Conclusion: I LOVE IT!


----------



## Squirrel Murphy

This was waiting at my doorstep when I got home from work.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33

A Bulova franken-Star and a vintage Endura. Coming soon to a WRUW thread.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Svalbard Einzeiger CG11


----------



## kslav

Cvp33 said:


> A Bulova franken-Star and a vintage Endura. Coming soon to a WRUW thread.


I like that Endura! What size is the case?


----------



## Rocat

I just plunked down some PayPal coin for a Seiko SRPD21 STO III Turtle. The fellas at River Edge Jewelers were great to deal with. They checked the dial alignment for me and are throwing in a Seiko travel bag for the watch. I've read enough great posts on the these guys that I knew there was no need to go anywhere else. It'll ship out today and I'll probably have it by Tuesday at the latest.

After watching reviews online I had to have it. Price be damned.

Pictures pilfered from the web.


----------



## Cvp33

kslav said:


> I like that Endura! What size is the case?


34mm, so Timex Marlin re-issue size. I started liking those recently. The 34-36mm vintage watches are really cool and just a ton of variety out there. Seiko KS will make you go broke though. I've bought 4 recently in the $250 to $350 range. Gotta scratch that itch with something more reasonable. Both of these were around $55 apiece


----------



## usclassic

Ordered from eBay should arrive Thursday 19th.







stock photo


----------



## bearwithwatch

Arrived today: No-Watch Timeless CM2-3721 (Quartz)


----------



## whineboy

Deleted, oops. 

whineboy

All mechanical, all the time


----------



## kslav

bearwithwatch said:


> Arrived today: No-Watch Timeless CM2-3721 (Quartz


I like that unusual dial!


----------



## fone

Icoming!

Citizen Excalibur








and

Casio Duro


----------



## schumacher62

arriving today! my first eco-drive. in titanium.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GenericUser1

As with a few others I'm sure, I have a Dan Henry 1962, Panda, No Date coming; just got the shipping notice today so it's now in the mail.

Also have a Watch Gecko five link bracelet coming for my Orient Sun & Moon 3, if that doesn't look right I'll use it for one of my divers.


----------



## Rocat

Since Amazon Prime Day was a let down for watches. I'm taking a punt on this older Casio Edifice EFV100D-7. Some older reviews on the web stated it has a sort of Omega Aqua Terra vibe going for it. It states it is 42mm with 20mm lugs. It does have a screw down crown.

Pictures were pilfered from the web.


----------



## Rocat

fone said:


> Icoming!
> 
> Citizen Excalibur
> View attachment 14311043
> 
> 
> and
> 
> Casio Duro
> View attachment 14311051


Where did you find an Excalibur for sale?


----------



## fone

Rocat said:


> Where did you find an Excalibur for sale?


I bought a used one of ebay.


----------



## Rocat

fone said:


> I bought a used one of ebay.


Ok. Thanks.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Freshly received, I had a Huldra 4 years ago and missed it alot. Nice vintage looking...









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## usclassic

Seller accepted my offer for an Alpina Startimer Pilot Big Date Grey Dial Leather Strap AL280BGR4S6, she's a big one

seller' pictures


----------



## FrankDerek

Yesterday I ordered this Tisell Marine (Deck) Watch. I am looking for a higher end/quality Deck Watch from a more established brand (Stowa, Archimede) but I wanted to see if the style and size is for me. Figured this was an affordable way to see whats what.

And now we wait...


----------



## JimWharton

Picked up a sharp little vintage Timex off eBay for ~$20. Looking forward to a little polish and a nice leather strap.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

New automatic Railmaster homage for $78USD delivered


----------



## schumacher62

Vostok arrived yesterday! maybe i paid too much: $103. my summer fun watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Disguise

Just placed an order for the Hamilton Intra-Matic 68 40mm, creme dial. Hardly affordable anymore, but I totally missed out on the fact they now released it with a 40mm case instead of the 42mm case of the original re-release. I'm pumped!


----------



## Charlie1888

Just ordered.









4.85 mm thin

Swiss Ronda movement (unconfirmed, need further research)

Charlie


----------



## Disguise

Doorbell rang about 20 minutes ago. Slapped it on a Fluco Cordovan strap









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Arrived today and straight to wrist.
Seagull 1963 in Panda with a silver zulu strap test run.


----------



## bearwithwatch

lip Himalaya Chronograph from France. Got it yesterday and today wrist time


----------



## watchcrank_tx

FrankDerek said:


> View attachment 14317555
> 
> 
> Yesterday I ordered this Tisell Marine (Deck) Watch. I am looking for a higher end/quality Deck Watch from a more established brand (Stowa, Archimede) but I wanted to see if the style and size is for me. Figured this was an affordable way to see whats what.


That's the exact reason I bought a pair of Tisell fliegers a while back. b-) For the same reason, I might need one of these too. :think:



schumacher62 said:


> Vostok arrived yesterday! maybe i paid too much: $103. my summer fun watch!


Interested to know what you think. Have wanted another orange Amphibia to replace one I gave to my brother, and this one has been tempting me for a while.


----------



## fone

Just ordered the Casio Oceanus OCW-S100. Exited.


----------



## Zulus

[Где вы нашли Экскалибур на продажу? [/ QUOTE]

https://chronograph.com/products/citizen-196.html


----------



## Zulus

.


----------



## PlanR

seiko SSC509- havent seen much of this watch but it was calling me and I'm glad I answered


----------



## RidingDonkeys

One minute, you're just going about your day. The next minute, someone posts a great deal on a Speedmaster Professional and now you've got one in the mail. This place is great for my collection, but not for my wallet.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

RidingDonkeys said:


> One minute, you're just going about your day. The next minute, someone posts a great deal on a Speedmaster Professional and now you've got one in the mail. This place is great for my collection, but not for my wallet.


Congrats on an iconic watch. You could not (in recent years at least) have picked a more appropriate time to buy one either. b-)


----------



## RidingDonkeys

watchcrank said:


> Congrats on an iconic watch. You could not (in recent years at least) have picked a more appropriate time to buy one either. b-)


Exactly. The only Omega I have ever wanted was a Speedy Pro with the hesalite and 1861 movement. I'm a geek. I was always fascinated with NASA growing up. I met Buzz Aldrin when I was a kid. I dropped out of engineering school and joined the Army. They turned me into a satellite communications technician. I left that and joined special operations. Years later, the Army sent me back to SATCOM world. I just can't escape it.

With the Apollo 11 anniversary this past week, my 5 year old requesting to go to Houston to the Johnson Space Center for his upcoming birthday, and the chance to grab one for a great price, I couldn't resist.

And for those not on the deal thread, if you have access to AAFES (military, retired, etc), you can snag one too for $3640 today.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

RidingDonkeys said:


> With the Apollo 11 anniversary this past week, my 5 year old requesting to go to Houston to the Johnson Space Center for his upcoming birthday, and the chance to grab one for a great price, I couldn't resist.
> 
> And for those not on the deal thread, if you have access to AAFES (military, retired, etc), you can snag one too for $3640 today.


Even better.  Boeing moved my uncle from Seattle to Houston to work on Apollo, so visiting family I visited JSC a number of times growing up. Your child will love it and want to go back, and each time will understand more and want to know more, and want to return. It can and does get in your blood. And with SpaceX building a launch facility on the South Texas coast, you may be able to work in a double destination trip in years to come.


----------



## RidingDonkeys

watchcrank said:


> Even better.  Boeing moved my uncle from Seattle to Houston to work on Apollo, so visiting family I visited JSC a number of times growing up. Your child will love it and want to go back, and each time will understand more and want to know more, and want to return. It can and does get in your blood. And with SpaceX building a launch facility on the South Texas coast, you may be able to work in a double destination trip in years to come.


I was down in Houston for school (Rice) in March and managed to squeeze in about two hours at JSC. Not nearly enough to cover it all. But his brain was already abuzz with the space bug, and seeing the few pictures I took got him really wound up. It hasn't stopped. JSC is a cool place, and I hope to get him down there later this year for a full day at the museum. I'm sure I'll enjoy it just as much as he will.


----------



## Charlie1888

6 mm thin. Should arrive Monday.

Charlie


----------



## mchrisandy

Just arrived this morning,bought it for 25$...Benyar Quartz.









Sent from my MI MAX 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity

mchrisandy said:


> Just arrived this morning,bought it for 25$...Benyar Quartz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 3 using Tapatalk


looks great. what are your initial impressions? and where can I get it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mchrisandy

Ossamanity said:


> looks great. what are your initial impressions? and where can I get it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well...it's worthed my 25$ bucks i think,good design and the material is quite good...got it from aliexpress.

Sent from my MI MAX 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx

38mm C60 Bronze from the "nearly new" page of Ward's sale:









Also an FC for my father's birthday, since he still has a free bay in the winder I gave him for Christmas:


----------



## mchrisandy

Another mail another watch....just received this Readeel,super affordable below 20$ and a SNZG look alike ,good build and the lume are good even for short time.









Sent from my MI MAX 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## PlanR

Charlie1888 said:


> View attachment 14339261
> 
> 
> 6 mm thin. Should arrive Monday.
> 
> Charlie


Nice Watch. What is the model number?


----------



## badgerracer

I have this supposedly being delivered today








(Image from the seller)

Which means my morning is spent hitting this on the USPS tracking screen









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Katakuri17

I have another skx coming in! My plans are to take it apart and mod it a little bit. I cannot wait!


----------



## Chris715

Just got my new Dan Henry in the mail today the 1962 panda


----------



## Charlie1888

PlanR said:


> Nice Watch. What is the model number?


SUP857P1

Charlie


----------



## MitchCumsteen

https://www.ebay.com/itm/273932989736

Not bad for $300...


----------



## Ziptie

Seiko SAGZ021 solar atomic titanium. Picture from seller.


----------



## TypeSly

I know this shouldn't be in the "affordables" forum, but I don't know another thread like this. Just sold my Rolex OP 36 (Which I owned for about a minute)...









Waiting to get my OP 39 in Rhodium dial...









So excited... I hate waiting for watches to arrive.


----------



## yankeexpress

TypeSly said:


> I know this shouldn't be in the "affordables" forum, but I don't know another thread like this. Just sold my Rolex OP 36 (Which I owned for about a minute)...
> 
> View attachment 14348457
> 
> 
> Waiting to get my OP 39 in Rhodium dial...


Post it here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/incoming-what-have-you-got-mail-just-received-show-em-1179186-12.html


----------



## yankeexpress

PRS-29B, the bigger version


----------



## ZM-73

On its way, this 19mm bracelet...








...and something to put on it; Seiko 'Pogue' 6139-6002.


----------



## TypeSly

yankeexpress said:


> Post it here:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/incoming-what-have-you-got-mail-just-received-show-em-1179186-12.html


Okay will do. Thanks


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Got this incoming for my brother for his 30th from Joma... 
TISSOT PR 100 T101.408.11.031.00
Promo Code 'MMTS20' gave me $20 off.


----------



## London006

This arrived this morning ;-)


----------



## ZM-73

When I read this on Kickstarter, for Xeric's Apollo 11 50th Anniversary automatic watch, I thought it should look good on my Bulova Luna Pilot:


----------



## TypeSly

ZM-73 said:


> When I read this on Kickstarter, for Xeric's Apollo 11 50th Anniversary automatic watch, I thought it should look good on my Bulova Luna Pilot:
> View attachment 14351921
> 
> 
> View attachment 14351923


Damm, that looks nice! And comfortable at the same time. Would you mind if I asked you how much it costs?


----------



## TypeSly

This will be one of my cheapest watches, but for some reason I'm pretty excited to get this one. I have zero experience with a sea-gull, and this one just looks so clean.


----------



## ZM-73

TypeSly said:


> Damm, that looks nice! And comfortable at the same time. Would you mind if I asked you how much it costs?


I got it directly from Xeric. It cost US $60.00 and 13.54 post to Australia. Shipping is free for orders over $99.00. Sizes are 20 and 22mm. Colours are: navy, brown, black and grey. Various colour stitching too.


----------



## TypeSly

ZM-73 said:


> I got it directly from Xeric. It cost US $60.00 and 13.54 post to Australia. Shipping is free for orders over $99.00. Sizes are 20 and 22mm. Colours are: navy, brown, black and grey. Various colour stitching too.


Hey thanks bud! Good taste, but not cheap lol.


----------



## vzan

This Junghans arrived today, it is now one of the most beautiful watches I have.


----------



## argrr101

vzan said:


> This Junghans arrived today, it is now one of the most beautiful watches I have.


I've got the hand wound version incoming on Monday! Looks good on you, what size is your wrist? Didn't know if I should go with the 34mm or 38mm and I'm afraid the 34mm will be too small for me (6.5 in wrist).

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## vzan

argrr101 said:


> I've got the hand wound version incoming on Monday! Looks good on you, what size is your wrist? Didn't know if I should go with the 34mm or 38mm and I'm afraid the 34mm will be too small for me (6.5 in wrist).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


My wrist is 7'', this is the 38mm version (reference 027/3500.00), but looks smaller than it really is - obviously just impression - possibly because of the lug to lug distance being only 40 mm.


----------



## Nekojira

I know everyone has one, now I do.


----------



## Nekojira

What is that and do you have a link?


----------



## Nekojira

kslav said:


> I decided to add a splash of orange to my collection. This beauty travelled all the way from China and arrived yesterday.
> View attachment 14300937
> 
> View attachment 14300943
> 
> View attachment 14300945
> 
> And of course I am interested what's inside. No marking on the movement but quick search tells me it is Mingzhu DG3804
> View attachment 14300957
> 
> Conclusion: I LOVE IT!


....


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Nekojira said:


> I know everyone has one, now I do.
> View attachment 14359513


Congrats!

IMO there is nothing wrong in having something which is good that many others have because it is good, and for the price, it is very good indeed.

In fact, I just pulled mine off of my grab-and-go pile and strapped it on in your honor. b-)


----------



## usclassic

Just ordered tonight Alpina Startimer, Black Dial, Big date chronograph on Stainless Steel Bracelet model AL372B4S6B after three days of deliberation.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## drwindsurf

Picking this one up on Saturday:









A gift from Random Rob


----------



## watchcrank_tx

watchcrank said:


> 38mm C60 Bronze from the "nearly new" page of Ward's sale:
> 
> Also an FC for my father's birthday, since he still has a free bay in the winder I gave him for Christmas:


These both arrived. Never mind the dust on the crystal of the FC in my crappy photo, it's very nice, aside from the curiously garbage strap. The CW is amazing in person, much more than the sum of its parts appeared in stock photos. I already love it, despite the date window, silly hands, and fake-aged lume. b-)















Currently in the air is an Apple Watch 4 which will soon enter dual-wristing trials (for I've no intention of giving up the wearing of a normal watch).


----------



## chrono555

Tomorrow hopefully. Bulova 98B261.

edit: Just arrived. Happy bunny.


----------



## ZM-73

Pogue arrived yesterday and band today. Very happy :-!


----------



## Maddog1970

These two arrived this week.....Timex Gridshock and Nixon Regulas.....


----------



## usclassic

usclassic said:


> Just ordered tonight Alpina Startimer, Black Dial, Big date chronograph on Stainless Steel Bracelet model AL372B4S6B after three days of deliberation.


Watch arrived today but the case back was not as pictured so it is going back. Dial looked to busy for my taste anyway. Apparently there are different versions of this same watch having different case backs, some with plane and some without. Joma showed the case back with a plane but sent a watch without a plane.

























According to Joma the plane is on the older models the new models do not have it anymore.


----------



## JimWharton

Bought a cheap vintage Timex quartz off the Bay and switched out the expandable bracelet for a blue leather croc. All in $30. Not sure if I love it, but it was worth the shot. Hard for me to get used to the size of vintage watches. I'm definitely used to a larger profile. Opinions?














































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie

JimWharton said:


> Bought a cheap vintage Timex quartz off the Bay and switched out the expandable bracelet for a blue leather croc. All in $30. Not sure if I love it, but it was worth the shot. Hard for me to get used to the size of vintage watches. I'm definitely used to a larger profile. Opinions?


Very classic look and not too small for the style or your wrist. I think you aced it!


----------



## schumacher62

another one of these! my son won't give mine back to me...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic

Ordered today..Alpina Startimer Men's AL-240S4S6B sellers pictures.









Plus accepted counteroffer for the Corgeut sterile with Seagull auto

Brand: Corgeut
Movement:SEAGULL Automatic movement
Dial: Black dial Green number & mark with luminous hands
Housing Material: Polished solid 316L stainless steel body
Case size: 42 mm (without crown)
Thickness: 11.7 mm
Bracelet: Brown leather strap
Ironing width: 22 mm
Type of clasp: pin buckle.
Glass: Sapphire glass

























As for the startimer, I really wanted the bracelet for my startimer big date which I think it will fit then I will flip this startimer with a nice new strap. Maybe.....


----------



## southern bamboo

This is somewhere between Russia and the US... arrival date is supposed to be 8/20. Can't wait...


----------



## Cvp33

Happy Technos Tuesday! Said no one, ever!


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

Railroad Classic. Impulse buy, while not 100 % sober (marked down to $399). Sometime next week, if customs are merciful.


----------



## manwhowalks

Torsk Diver in Blue (From micro brand TSAO Baltimore)


----------



## dmanosaka

Oris Chronograph









TISSOT
T-Sport PRS516 Automatic Valjoux 7750


----------



## yankeexpress

Had this Murph for a bit now, came with the LE box. Got over the lowbeat H-10 as I like the rest of the watch and package. Nice Big crown.


----------



## ZM-73

On its way, sterile dial flieger.









NH35A


----------



## bearwithwatch

TimeX T2N700. My first TimeX.
Got it yesterday. On wrist today


----------



## sticky

Still rattling around in Germany somewhere but it's on its way - Dan sez.


----------



## DMCBanshee

New arrived Borealis Sea Storm, wear smaller than expected but still looks good.


----------



## Peace N Time

C65 Trident Auto 
Should be arriving by Friday.


----------



## mannal

Just landed


----------



## 2Deuce2

Oceanus OCW-S100


----------



## bearwithwatch

TimeX Waterbury ABT007. 
Too lazy to set the date


----------



## DMCBanshee

Seiko Samurai from yesterday afternoon









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Kubby

Confirmed as en route. Should be here by Friday.









A bit Droolworthy, innit?

K.


----------



## Cvp33

I've lusted after this watch for years. I have a long list of watches that I will one day own and this one recently hit the top again after watching - Once upon a time in Hollywood. Brad Pitt was wearing a Citizen Bullhead in that movie. His was a gold case and dial on leather strap, not my favorite combo. But of course I couldn't stop looking at the watch and thinking about finding one. Quite a few eBay auctions later, where I thought I'd won, but in the final seconds the bids shoot through the stratosphere. I'm talking $500 - $600 and up. I didn't give up, but I also knew it wouldn't be easy.

Tonight I finally find one in very good condition and priced around $325 after a few rebates.


----------



## ZM-73

Congrats, that bullhead looks great!


----------



## ZM-73

Recent arrival, excellent brown Buttero strap from ManCaveLeather (on Etsy).


----------



## bearwithwatch

TimeX Linear Indicator T2P276. 
As usual, lazy to set the date.


----------



## Ziptie

Cvp33 said:


> Tonight I finally find one in very good condition and priced around $325 after a few rebates.


Really beautiful find. That's a classic!


----------



## DMCBanshee

Titanium arrived









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Since Deep Blue still haven't released a T100 in 40mm, I finally pulled the trigger on this Isobrite T100 39.5 mm:


----------



## bearwithwatch

Cadisen C1033M


----------



## ZASKAR36

Ordered this yesterday. Been looking for a 6105 homage for years. Then this popped up in my IG feed 2 days ago. It was listed as out of stock, but got lucky. Messaged Nethuns and they had one left in this colorway. $329 Shipped. Supposed to be on wrist by next Tuesday. Can't wait!! (Not my pics)


----------



## ZASKAR36

Taptalk is killing me...double post


----------



## BoppinVinnieB

In the hands of the Pony Express, should be on my wrist in a couple of days! (Noy my pic)


----------



## yankeexpress

A batch of Tropic rubber straps, in orange, blue, green and yellow, some were discounted by Gearpatrol.


----------



## yankeexpress

A batch of Tropic rubber straps, in orange, blue, green and yellow, some were discounted by Gearpatrol.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Zeppelin 7642-5


----------



## Cvp33

Timex dual time. Love it!


----------



## mchrisandy

Just arrived this 2 small beauty....seiko sbca005 & Alba...









Sent from my MI MAX 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

ЛУЧ 71721584 with proper IV numeral


----------



## southern bamboo

Decided I need to try a non diver... hence Chrono


----------



## ZASKAR36

Just arrived. And I'm blown away. Was on my lunch and was about to go back to work when the FedEx guy came. Nethuns needs more love on the forums. Quick and Dirty.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33

Hemel chronograph. Not the $995 auto version but a very new VK64/mechaquartz $177 bargain.


----------



## ZM-73

New Xeric strap for the Luna Pilot. Looks great and very comfortable.


----------



## bearwithwatch

Parnis power reserve ST1780


----------



## Cvp33

Another Citizen bullhead on it's way. This one is clearly a re-dial. I'm good with that..


----------



## yankeexpress

A700WE


----------



## jcombs1

SNA139P1


----------



## Vault

Ocean Crawler, pretty excited, American made !!!


----------



## jkpa




----------



## jkpa

Following the Sea King (can you tell I'm on a bit of a binge right now? ), we have the kick ass Scurfa D1 in Yellow on its way from a fellow WUS. Can't wait to get it!

Pics from Boatswain's fantastic review:


----------



## ZM-73

Merkur FOD sterile dial pilot arrived




























Forgot to mention that that I ordered this strap for it a few days ago.


----------



## Disguise

Picked this up from eBay, and after looking a bit more into it, it is a kickstarter watch that is yet to be shipped out to the backers, the Vintro LeMans 1952. Somehow it already popped up on eBay? 
Mainly bought it to see the automatic winding variant of the Seagull ST chronograph movement in the flesh, and BOY IT IS FRIKKIN' PRETTY. Case at 40mm, should wear pretty nicely, but with that case size and dial color it is just a tad bit too much gold for me. It won't be the everyday wear alternative to my LIP/Breitling chronograph sadly, catch and release for this one. It is a beaut though


----------



## tcl

Just arrived. Bought it solely for the retro style dial. At 41mm this one replaced a similarly styled watch that was too large for me at 43mm. Would have preferred 38mm if I could have found one that looked almost identical. At least I'm getting closer to my target.


----------



## bearwithwatch

BOLDR Mustang Chronograph. Arrived Saturday. Started new week with this acquisition


----------



## Dan byers

Victorinox 38mm wide. Swiss made quartz movement.


----------



## Superbri22

All 3 came this week

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch

Parnis ST1780 black


----------



## bearwithwatch

duplicate post.


----------



## Cvp33

OK, I tend to fall in love with a style of watch and then start chasing the color ways. Happened with my Seiko SKX, Seiko KS, Timex Marlin, Sharkeys, HMT redials, Glycines and more. That's how I ended up with over 400 watches. Well, the Citizen Bullhead bug got me.....real bad. 3 color ways and nearly $850 later here they are:

$318 - Gold dial sourced from India, 100% certain this is a genuine barn find with all original dial, bracelet and serviced movement.

$298 - Blue dial sourced from Korea. Definitely a redial, wrong bracelet, but fully serviced original movement.

$225 - White dial sourced from Mexico. Another redial, new hands, new Crystal, new bezel, correct replacement Citizen bracelet, claimed serviced movement, but doubting it. We'll see.

I also purchased 2 Repro Citizen bullhead bracelets from the Phllippines for $75. The gold hit customs today, expecting the other 2 in 2 weeks.


----------



## tcl

Cvp33 said:


> OK, I tend to fall in love with a style of watch and then start chasing the color ways. Happened with my Seiko SKX, Seiko KS, Timex Marlin, Sharkeys, HMT redials, Glycines and more. That's how I ended up with over 400 watches. &#8230;.


400 watches is close to ten times the number that I own. I feel a lot better now after hearing that statistic. I was beginning to think I was getting out of control.


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

Cvp33 said:


> OK, I tend to fall in love with a style of watch and then start chasing the color ways. Happened with my Seiko SKX, Seiko KS, Timex Marlin, Sharkeys, HMT redials, Glycines and more. That's how I ended up with over 400 watches.


Thank you very much, you've saved my relationship. Now I can tell my girlfriend "but that guy 's got over 400 watches"


----------



## Cvp33

tcl said:


> 400 watches is close to ten times the number that I own. I feel a lot better now after hearing that statistic. I was beginning to think I was getting out of control.


I definitely need to purge. Each one was a journey, chasing it, trying to find a certain model. I do buy new watches as well, but I can't stand to pay full MSRP. Case in point, I just picked up a new Hemel chrono on eBay for under $145. Triple dipped eBay bucks, TopCash rebates and Discover Card 5% cash back through PayPal.


----------



## DC_Brown

Two things:

First up, a Citizen Promaster Tough (switched out to a leather strap)

Also, bought this MWW Iconik 2 used, but the bracelet was too small and the links weren't included. Had it on a strap for awhile (which I liked) while I was looking for a new bracelet. Finally found that worked (and bonus), it was compatible with the original curved - and solid - end links!


----------



## mannal

Arrived today. Super simple trade with a forum member.


----------



## Cvp33

Happiness = When you remember that you pre-ordered 2 awesome watches. DROP Glycine *Pepsi* *Combat* Sub ($399), very *Orange* Helm Komodo ($315). Won't see either until December but still excited.


----------



## Ziptie

A Citizen Attesa ATD53-3072, incoming used from Japan. Duratect titanium, 200 m, thin, has all the fancy features the Casio Oceanus people gush over. This is my second one, so I can keep one on a bracelet and wear the other on a strap.

Listing photo:









The one I already own:


----------



## mannal

Arrived on Sunday. Not sure what to do with it.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/skx007p8-does-anyone-know-what-4896115.html


----------



## uptempo

Well not exactly in the mail but here.

Picked up a Subby clone pro diver in 42mm.








200M. NH35. $78. No Brainer!

Comes in a new white box (whats up with that?) and on a jubilee (quite comfee) bracelet.

And in my opinion this is how Rolex should have done the six digit ref Sub - Just scale it up to 42mm instead of trying to create a larger look with that too-wide ceramic bezel and the maxi case.

Flame suit on!


----------



## uptempo

dupe. sorry


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~

decided to give a bit of color to the watchbox 
hopefully they will arrive in the next 1 or 2 weeks

a1 42 turquoise







and an OM strap 








ny0040-50w







and a bonetto 285


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

Hi. I prefer no date, but Helm did any excellent job on the Komodo - date at six o'clock and date wheel the same colour as the dial. It fits in perfectly, and looks great. Pity they are all sold out. Enjoy your new watch (when you eventually receive it).
Cheers



Cvp33 said:


> Happiness = When you remember that you pre-ordered 2 awesome watches. DROP Glycine *Pepsi* *Combat* Sub ($399), very *Orange* Helm Komodo ($315). Won't see either until December but still excited.


----------



## SteamJ

Coming Thursday.


----------



## Squirrel Murphy

Sarb 033









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptical

I've been in the quartz train for a while, but have one if these on the way from Seiya.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Just received this Stowa T02 Sport, installed a Canvas...









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## sabba




----------



## DC guy

First purchase since March... my 1950s Gruen died on me, and being too cheap to get it serviced, I picked up this 1960s Elgin for peanuts. I've always wanted a silver sunburst dial... very Mad Men. Hope it runs well.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Rabirnie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VCmember




----------



## usclassic

Just ordered this NH35 type B 42mm Pilot


----------



## usclassic

Just ordered the "Seagull Ocean Star Mechanical Diving Swimming Sport Watch 816.523" direct from SeaGull. (Shopping tip: If you leave the item in your cart and leave the site they will send a email asking you to complete the sale when you click on the link you will find discount code SEAGULLBACK applied along with a discount.)

























Black dial was out of stock so that made my decision for the blue dial easier. I should be done buying watches for a while now.


----------



## ZM-73

New strap for FOD arrived today. Added silver screw rivets.


----------



## Trying2BuySomeTime

Caution: Long post ahead, but I don't post much and like giving context when it's unique.

I posted in another thread about my desire to upgrade my collection as many were purchases early into my introduction of this hobby. So, I catalogued all my watches, decided which I was willing to let go, and placed them in my car to transport to my girlfriend's house to photo and list late one evening. 2 days go by and every morning I tell myself, "I really need to take these inside" and forget each evening on my way home from work. One the 3rd night, my car was broken into (door left unlocked, stupidly) and 5 watches were taken along with the cheap watch box. 3 Seapro's, a Bulova Precisionist, and a Relic chronograph. After my initial "WTF!" moment, police report, etc. I accepted it was my laziness that ultimately led to their theft and have moved on...

I live in Orlando, FL where we've been dealing with the"will or won't" the hurricane impact us for the last several days. Luckily, it didn't, but it did give me some time to hunt for replacements along with the long weekend. In the last 24 hours, I've pulled the trigger on a Citizen Promaster Nighthawk Blue Angel and a Hamtun Neon, both for what I feel are damn good prices. 
($165 and $202, respectively.) Seller's pics attached.

Not going to say I turned "lemons into lemonade" but I'm ridiculously excited for their arrivals and would say I've taken two more steps toward my goal of upgrading the collection - albeit under less than ideal circumstances. 
Side benefit: my girlfriend was really excited for my two new purchases.

Now, three more spots to fill...


----------



## GUP_7784

Shipped today is a Spinnaker Cahill Automatic Gold Green SP-5033-05.

At $180 shipped, it is my most expensive watch so far (previously that was my Orient Bambino v4 which was $120ish shipped). I have been into watches since I was a kid (one of the few material goods I'm into), but so far have only bought watches at $100 or below from big store brands like Timex, Casio, and Fossil. I bought the Bambino over a year ago so I got a taste of what more expensive watches are like, and I've wanted a bronze/green colored watch for some time. If this watch looks even 1/4 as good as it does in "glamour" pics like this one (and if it is reliable), I'm going to love it. 

PS: New here, been browsing for a few weeks but decided to sign up. As you can tell, I'm not a "never can have enough watches" type of guy (I have less than 10 right now, many old watches that don't work anymore I keep for nostalgia reasons), but I thought I'd sign up to give some feedback on some of the watches I do have (including a recent Gigandet purchase I'm very unsatisfied with and returning for a refund after 1 day). So hi all!


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

GUP_7784 said:


> Shipped today is a Spinnaker Cahill Automatic Gold Green SP-5033-05.
> 
> PS: New here, been browsing for a few weeks but decided to sign up. As you can tell, I'm not a "never can have enough watches" type of guy (I have less than 10 right now, many old watches that don't work anymore I keep for nostalgia reasons), but I thought I'd sign up to give some feedback on some of the watches I do have (including a recent Gigandet purchase I'm very unsatisfied with and returning for a refund after 1 day). So hi all!


Hi, and welcome. I had a similar experience with Gigandet. Most uncomfortable watch I've ever put on (still have it lying in a drawer, never wear it).
That is a very stunning green colour on the Spinnaker. Cheers.


----------



## GUP_7784

Bruno Stroszek said:


> Hi, and welcome. I had a similar experience with Gigandet. Most uncomfortable watch I've ever put on (still have it lying in a drawer, never wear it).
> That is a very stunning green colour on the Spinnaker. Cheers.


Thanks! Had to join to try to give back a little. Seems like a great community.

I'll post in detail, with pics, about the Gigandet in the proper thread later, but briefly: the Gigandet I bought is the Sea Ground Brown Gold G2-019 off Amazon. Loved the looks, but I did dig around on here before buying and noted some complaints on Gigandet overall. There is also a bad review on Amazon on that same model; however other color models on Amazon have good reviews, including very detailed and reasonable ones by those who claim to have very expensive watches and compare the Gigandet to them favorably. So I decided to chance it. Wish I hadn't.

My main problem is that things are "off": makers out of alignment (off the mark, put too close, too far, etc). It can be subtle, but it's there (maybe it wouldn't even bug other people, but it does me). There is also a smudge, or defect, below the glass which inexcusable. You can only see it at some angels under good light, but still. And worst, it doesn't keep accurate time. At all. (And it's hard to set just as the bad reviewer noted). I set it and 20 minutes later it was running 7 minutes too fast. Reset it and then it was running 4 minutes too fast after about 10 minutes. Reset it again, came back hours later and it was now hours off, hours ahead. Unacceptable. The next day I requested a return and will be going to UPS soon. I better get a refund.

I will say that even though it's a big watch and I only have 7 inch wrists, and I don't like big/heavy watches, I found it comfortable to wear (I did wear it for a few hours) even with the very average band it came with. It also feels like it is "quality" with a nice weight and feel to it. And the colors, materials, and pieces are of good quality. But the defects are unacceptable; I mean you can buy $15 to $50 dollar Casios, Timexs and etc. that have things aligned properly, no defects, and will keep the time!

I hope I have better luck with the Spinnaker because I have read about some complaints with the brand (especially on massdrop), but hopefully their quality control has improved since '17. For only $50 more than the Gigandet I had to try it.

Anyway, when the Cahill comes, for better or worse, I'll make sure to post about it.


----------



## SteamJ

Just in and loving it already.


----------



## ConsumingTime




----------



## DC guy

DC guy said:


> First purchase since March... my 1950s Gruen died on me, and being too cheap to get it serviced, I picked up this 1960s Elgin for peanuts. I've always wanted a silver sunburst dial... very Mad Men. Hope it runs well.
> 
> View attachment 14444987


WOW, this just arrived and it is way nicer than I expected.

















It's better than the Gruen it replaced. Can't wait to crack open the movement to see what's inside.


----------



## Cvp33

Another Glycine. GL0079 Combat Sub Ambush 42mm automatic.


----------



## yankeexpress

Got this A158WE for $5 as an Amazon add-on to a purchase of a Rasta square, which has not arrived yet.


----------



## Cvp33

And finally the one I've been chasing for 2 months.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Got this SKX399









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## watchcrank_tx

T200 (image from Seiya Japan):


----------



## Rocat

I sold off my orange Monster recently and felt the itch for another orange diver. I had this one before and figured I would order it again. It'll scratch that itch just fine.


----------



## GUP_7784

GUP_7784 said:


> Shipped today is a Spinnaker Cahill Automatic Gold Green SP-5033-05.
> 
> At $180 shipped, it is my most expensive watch so far (previously that was my Orient Bambino v4 which was $120ish shipped). I have been into watches since I was a kid (one of the few material goods I'm into), but so far have only bought watches at $100 or below from big store brands like Timex, Casio, and Fossil. I bought the Bambino over a year ago so I got a taste of what more expensive watches are like, and I've wanted a bronze/green colored watch for some time. If this watch looks even 1/4 as good as it does in "glamour" pics like this one (and if it is reliable), I'm going to love it.


It came today! :-!

































It came in time for me to wear it to one of our township's yearly fairs this afternoon; got lots of looks and even chatted about it with a guy wearing a Tudor who was impressed with it. Definitely think it looks and feels like a quality watch; have to see how it keeps time, but so far it's fine. The leather strap is comfortable (it also came with the black Nato with bronze hardware) and for such a large watch it doesn't look or feel like "too much" to me, even on my 7"ish wrist: not overwhelming and not heavy.

Really happy with it so far: great looks, solid feel, and not far off from the "glamour" photos (my quick images do not do it justice...try to get better ones later). And no defects I can see so far. I quickly checked the lum and it was good, no blotchyness and a good brightness. The face is a dark green which can come off as black in images or low light.

Time to see how my friends react to it over dinner and cocktails; they'll be surprised I paid over $150 for a watch (my self imposed limit for over 20 years now).

PS: It also came with another present I'm even more excited for: "The Therapy of Desire: Theory and Practice in Hellenistic Ethics" by Martha Nussbaum a now classic work of philosophy which I read parts of in my freshman year of college soon after it originally was published and am finally getting around to reading in full. Can't wait to sink into my comfy old gold hand-down-from-grandparents 70's recliner (which my girlfriend hates haha) in my study wearing the Cahill and get into it.


----------



## Trying2BuySomeTime

Came in a day ahead of sched., just in time for my TSA Pre-check appt. 
Band came in a little stiffer than I was expecting, but who could resist wearing a pilot watch to the airport? 
 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk
View attachment 14455297


----------



## Ichiran

Arrived Friday...


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## JLS36

yankeexpress said:


>


which do you prefer of the two?


----------



## schumacher62

arrives tomorrow! $65 new.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

New arrived, Typhoon II









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Viseguy

The internet dangled this one in front of me and I bit:


----------



## FlyingAce




----------



## FlyingAce

View attachment 14462339

View attachment 14462337

View attachment 14462341


----------



## KSDoodlebugger

FlyingAce said:


> View attachment 14462337


That thing is cool! I want one for the times when I need a chronograph whilst installing Corning Pink fiberglass insulation!


----------



## pa_blo05

Just received this beautiful San Martin flieger. Great looking and amazing case finishing, but the dial printing is a bit too green for my taste. The stock strap is really soft and the buckle is nicely milled, but I swaped it for a cheap AliExpress one because I love deployant clasps.


----------



## ryan850

Nacken









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic

Won this Corgeut on eBay today no other bidders so very happy deal.


----------



## NamNorimai

yankeexpress said:


> Got this A158WE for $5 as an Amazon add-on to a purchase of a Rasta square, which has not arrived yet.


Ooh...what's a rasta square?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viseguy

FlyingAce said:


> View attachment 14462341









:-!


----------



## usclassic

Today's eBay buy...


----------



## yankeexpress

NamNorimai said:


> Ooh...what's a rasta square?


Behold "Breezy Rasta"



There are several other Rasta squares


----------



## Skeptical

New beater. Replaces the Citizen Tough, which was a little heavy and not as legible as I'd like.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

Q reissue


----------



## schumacher62

this. and a Timex Q reissue. ugh. i bought two watches today...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40

Bulova 98B298









You could say that I am chuffed to bits with this watch :-d

As usual there is a tale behind it..... There I was innocently browsing on Fleabay, as you do, when I saw a pretty good Second Hand example of this watch and thought "I am liking that" If I can get it for a good price, clean it up, stick a new battery in it, I have got myself a rather nice beater to wear |>

The Mem Sahib comes over and asks what I am looking at, "A cheap second hand Bulova that would make a great beater watch for me to wear that I won't worry too much about should it get lost or damaged when I am working" OK she says, can I buy it for you please? Thank you says I thinking it would only be a cheapie as she wanted to buy me something. Time rolls on and I noticed that she was sitting there looking pleased as punch with herself. So I need to thank you for the watch then do I? Oh yes, hope you really like it. Yes I expect I will, have to clean it and take it apart and install a new battery etc, but I am sure it will be fine, says I pleased as punch! Oh you probably will need to adjust the strap I get told, but apart from that it has a 3 Year Warranty.

Eh what! says I smelling a big bag of something fishy, and her grin has got Bigger! Yes she said, I had the Model Number so I found a New one for a great price. OK so now I am a pleased as punch and a slight tinge of hesitation :roll: No way can I use a new watch for a beater, which is just me!

Now it has arrived I am pleased as punch, yes it is quite big, but I like big watches and it is quite heavy, but I don't give a care. The watch strap is great for me, taken a few and a half links out and it fits very comfortably, it wears extremely well for me, but I like big watches. |> The real watch looks way better that in the photographs, it has this refection on the hands and dial that is hard to catch. The crystal has a very slight dome and I can see the date without a Cyclops or my reading glasses, so as happy as a Pig in you know what is me. The Mem Sahib is as pleased as punch too that I am happy, so winners all around. :-d

So now all I got to do is find that cheap beater for under £100, anybody got a link to some bargain for me :think:

Very best regards,
Jim


----------



## usclassic

Won this eBay auction today for "factory" refurbished blue dial Bulova snorkle 96B209.

























yesterday I bought a fixer upper Bulova 96B169 going to try some crystal polishing techniques on this one.


----------



## Ipse

Made a bad judgement call on this last purchase - using a forwarder to Canada rather than direct shipping, so I'm fidgeting while waiting for it...

Orient Polaris GMT, white face with blue hands.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

watchcrank said:


> T200 (image from Seiya Japan):
> 
> View attachment 14451613


Think I forgot to post the post-arrival shot in this thread (apologies to those who've already seen it in another):









Amazing watch. Can't say enough about the quality and technology, so I won't even try. The bracelet is very well finished but could be better functionally, especially the clasp, but that's a small quibble given how jowdroppingly awesome the rest of the watch is. Had occasion to change time zones on it today, and the way it goes about it is just cool: crown out, and the seconds hand moves to the number of seconds before or after 60 that corresponds to the existing time zone's hourly offset before or after GMT. Rotate the crown second by second - hour by hour in time zones - then push it back in, and the hours hand pops to the new hour and the seconds hand returns to the true seconds. Easy and fun. b-)


----------



## SteamJ

watchcrank said:


> Think I forgot to post the post-arrival shot in this thread (apologies to those who've already seen it in another):
> 
> View attachment 14475695
> 
> 
> Amazing watch. Can't say enough about the quality and technology, so I won't even try. The bracelet is very well finished but could be better functionally, especially the clasp, but that's a small quibble given how jowdroppingly awesome the rest of the watch is. Had occasion to change time zones on it today, and the way it goes about it is just cool: crown out, and the seconds hand moves to the number of seconds before or after 60 that corresponds to the existing time zone's hourly offset before or after GMT. Rotate the crown second by second - hour by hour in time zones - then push it back in, and the hours hand pops to the new hour and the seconds hand returns to the true seconds. Easy and fun. b-)


It's a great looking piece and it was nice to check it out firsthand.


----------



## mannal




----------



## watchcrank_tx

SteamJ said:


> It's a great looking piece and it was nice to check it out firsthand.


That same thing goes for your entire box full of watches, amigo. b-) But I am truly enjoying this one.


----------



## mannal

I always seem to buy watches 3 at a time. #3 is officially incoming thanks, to a forum member.

Seller's photo


----------



## Ham615

mannal said:


> View attachment 14476727


Beautiful watch, could you tell me what is is please.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

Ham615 said:


> Beautiful watch, could you tell me what is is please.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ventus Northstar
https://www.kickstarter.com/project...tar-300m-heritage-diver-automatic/description


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Evil Minion

This little guy will be here in 2 days. So excited!


----------



## yankeexpress

DW-5600TB


----------



## KSDoodlebugger

yankeexpress said:


> DW-5600TB


What a fine Rasta square!


----------



## Ziptie

Finally found one of these green rarities on auction in Japan. Citizen Attesa CB0120-55w. World time, radio/atomic, Duratect titanium, etc. And, amazingly enough, a full bracelet that should fit my 8+" wrist. It's definitely worn, but I'm not particularly worried about that.


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> View attachment 14476727


My first "new" Kickstarter watch and I have to say, my expectations were exceeded. 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/vent...ter-brand-anyone-4911041-10.html#post49878075


----------



## bruce147

Cool looking watch


----------



## eleven pass

Waiting on the champagne Timex Marlin reissue!


----------



## SILES89

I bought the Xeric Apollo 11 off Kickstarter.


----------



## Peace N Time

As an owner of the 65 diver which is a fantastic watch I love to have on my wrist. I want another Oris mainly from the pilot class so I went searching and finally decided on the Oris BCPD. It was a toss up between this and the current models. After a few days of thinking it over, I went with the sword hands as I already have the blue and green alpinist with cathedral hands. This watch in my opinion exude a very classy and understated look to own and wear. Definitely no regrets with the decision.

I bought it on Monday and received delivery today.


----------



## netsurfr

Seiko SGF204 on it's way to me...


----------



## SILES89

netsurfr said:


> Seiko SGF204 on it's way to me...


Do they make an automatic version?


----------



## SILES89

netsurfr said:


> Seiko SGF204 on it's way to me...


Do they make an automatic version?


----------



## Skeptical

SILES89 said:


> Do they make an automatic version?


Not sure if there's one exactly like that, but the Seiko 5 SNXJ89 and SNXJ92 are similar.


----------



## netsurfr

The closest automatic would have been the SNXJ89/92 but hard to find and when you do it goes for premium $. Beyond that one there's the other Seiko 5s that are similar but don't have the fluted bezel or jubilee bracelets. This will be my second SGF and the only quartz watches I have but I actually like the fact that I don't have to set/wind these up every time I want to wear it.



SILES89 said:


> Do they make an automatic version?


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> I always seem to buy watches 3 at a time. #3 is officially incoming thanks, to a forum member.
> 
> Seller's photo
> View attachment 14480827


landed


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> Q reissue
> 
> View attachment 14468483


Landed. This is going to be my new grab-and-go.


----------



## The Watch Ho

Latest drop into the collection via mail. First of this brand. I likey so far!


----------



## Rabirnie

This shipped last night (not my pic).









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Ipse

I needed a new watch like I needed a nail in the head...but here we are : Citizen Chandler Eco-Drive, titanium case and bracelet, sapphire crystal.


----------



## Glacier

Emailed them about this watch a few hours before they announced its re-release, so managed to snatch one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx

A 38mm chronometer field watch is right up my alley, so I pre-ordered the Chris Ward C65 Sandhurst:








(Image courtesy of Christopher Ward)

What's not to like? Well, the fake aged lume for one thing, but I'm growing accustomed to that awful fad defacing 2/3 of the watches I like these days. :-( Also, I'd have preferred a hand-cranker, but I am not going to complain about an auto.


----------



## catanha

watchcrank said:


> A 38mm chronometer field watch is right up my alley, so I pre-ordered the Chris Ward C65 Sandhurst:
> 
> View attachment 14489875
> 
> (Image courtesy of Christopher Ward)
> 
> What's not to like? Well, the fake aged lume for one thing, but I'm growing accustomed to that awful fad defacing 2/3 of the watches I like these days. :-( Also, I'd have preferred a hand-cranker, but I am not going to complain about an auto.


That's a nice watch. Thanks god the "Christopher Ward" isn't at 9o'clock.


----------



## asingh313

Set to arrive on Monday!


----------



## Evil Minion

asingh313 said:


> Set to arrive on Monday!


Nice! What size is it? Having trouble finding it in a quick search.


----------



## usclassic

Ordered tonight arriving around Oct 8th. Oceanus OCW-T200S-2AJF


----------



## sabba




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Jo Hande

In a few weeks this nice small watches from the 70ies, allmost NOS:
ZenTra ss-cal. AS6325
Nappey ss-cal. Jeambrun PS31







hard to be patient ...,
Jo.


----------



## WantForWatches

Inbound for delivery tomorrow:
Brand new Seiko 007J ...and a jubilee to go with!


----------



## WantForWatches

Oh, and forgot to mention, also inbound is a brand new 009J ...as well as a Timex Q! Who says Mondays have to be the the start of another long & dreary week. 😄


----------



## WantForWatches

Asingh, congrats on your incoming Longines.


----------



## asingh313

Evil Minion said:


> Nice! What size is it? Having trouble finding it in a quick search.


44mm


----------



## asingh313

WantForWatches said:


> Asingh, congrats on your incoming Longines.


Thank you! Many people have me questioning the purchase bc of the date window position and contrasting color itself.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Skeptical

Picked up a pre-owned SZSC003. It looks like it had a rough previous life, with some pretty good scratches, though it came on a new bracelet. Cosmetically it doesn't bother me, but I am a little concerned that the internals may have taken a beating. But as long as it's running OK it looks like a keeper.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Mrs Wiggles

Just arrived, and this watch is seriously stunning. 316L polished stainless, Miyota 82S7 movement, open heart, exhibition back, sapphire window, 44mm, and a strap that looks like it came off a PP.


----------



## ffswhyme

Halios Seaforth II - Abyss Dial with Sapphire Bezel... I've been looking for a travel watch and after originally getting a Hodinkee x Oris Sixty-Five Diver, I'm thinking of potentially switching this in to be the travel watch. We'll see when it actually gets in.


----------



## netsurfr

Tried to resist but couldn't so order placed today...


----------



## Ziptie

Ziptie said:


> Finally found one of these green rarities on auction in Japan. Citizen Attesa CB0120-55w. World time, radio/atomic, Duratect titanium, etc. And, amazingly enough, a full bracelet that should fit my 8+" wrist. It's definitely worn, but I'm not particularly worried about that.


Just arrived! As I'd hoped, it turns out the scuffing was on the clear plastic lid of the display case. The watch is gorgeous.


----------



## Fergfour

A 10-ish year old Victorinox Infantry 24798. Sapphire, 100m, GMT. If I'm remembering correctly, it might be my first ever Swiss Army.
I'm rolling along on the quartz train. My last 10 purchases have been quartz, this being #10.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Fergfour said:


> A 10-ish year old Victorinox Infantry 24798. Sapphire, 100m, GMT. If I'm remembering correctly, it might be my first ever Swiss Army.
> I'm rolling along on the quartz train. My last 10 purchases have been quartz, this being #10.


Long live the quartz train! My recent buys have been evenly split 50:50. This year I've bought or ordered seven watches, four of them quartz and four of them mechanical.


----------



## duhok

This Japan market Citizen.

I always wanted an eco-drive without the text on dial! $130 shipped new.


----------



## duhok




----------



## Disguise

Cheapest watch I've bought all year, but strangely enough it got me all excited and I keep hitting the refresh button on the tracking (doesn't help it's with snailmail from China).
This will be my first meca-quartz, so combined with the lack of a running seconds hand this should be a nice grab and go watch for yard work or work in the lab.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Arrived today USMC. Too much loves for Marathon GSAR's 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Ossamanity

Disguise said:


> View attachment 14502837
> 
> 
> Cheapest watch I've bought all year, but strangely enough it got me all excited and I keep hitting the refresh button on the tracking (doesn't help it's with snailmail from China).
> This will be my first meca-quartz, so combined with the lack of a running seconds hand this should be a nice grab and go watch for yard work or work in the lab.


I was thinking about pulling the trigger on this the other day. Do share pictures once you get it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Discounted from Jomashop


----------



## schumacher62

just arrived! it's going to be a few days till i get to it. for the first time ever i'm realizing i have too many watches...SKX011J1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

Thanks to the eBay discount I have a Casio GW-7900 inbound.

Here's a picture of one I had before.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

For a long time now I've been thinking of hydro-modding my Horloscaphe NC001, so when I got a mail this morning from Hacène showing he was now offering this, it was probably inevitable that I would order it before sundown:


----------



## tcl

I wasn't looking for a Black Bay homage but rather a watch having a bezel color similar to the wine colored version of the Alpina Seastrong but smaller (the Seastrong is 44mm). This sterile dial Tudor homage did the job at around $700 less than the Alpina's MSRP and it fits on my wrist.


----------



## The Antichrist

Got this last week. It has a one-time alarm set mechanically, which is uncommon to me.









Gesendet von meinem ASUS_X00RD mit Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

I got a no lose price on this one. Should come later in the week. I had to try it out once I learned it was from a New York company.


----------



## Cvp33

Bulova Super Seville DayDate Automatic with 2824-2 movement.


----------



## Cvp33

Picked up a Hamilton Intra-matic as well. Feel like I won the lottery at $1,186 after all rebates. Cheapest on eBay is $1,500.


----------



## Glylex

I have an Armida A6 36mm 'silver' on the way. I was perfectly fine, not thinking of watches at all, until a friend said he was having trouble finding a watch and I decided to help.


----------



## AP81

New Seiko Arnie on the way for me. Should land tomorrow.


----------



## fenomeno

Cvp33 said:


> Picked up a Hamilton Intra-matic as well. Feel like I won the lottery at $1,186 after all rebates. Cheapest on eBay is $1,500.


Wow, that is a good price. I like that watch and been thinking about it. Question is, have you tried this website before? If so, please share the rebate code


----------



## Unikagen

Bumped into this French ana-digi from LIP on Ebay. Low balled the listing and for some reason the seller agreed. Oh well. Incoming!


----------



## Disguise

Cvp33 said:


> Bulova Super Seville DayDate Automatic with 2824-2 movement.


Ah hell, I was bidding on that one too. And good deal on the Hammy, I got the same version and it is one of my favorite watches!

Edit:
I did not end up liking the standard strap, but I picked up this Nomos Shell Cordovan racing strap from the 'bay (for cheap) and it matches the 68 perfectly IMHO. In case you find yourself wanting another strap and you're out of inspiration.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Cvp33

fenomeno said:


> Wow, that is a good price. I like that watch and been thinking about it. Question is, have you tried this website before? If so, please share the rebate code


I've used DiscountShop plenty. No worries there. I've spent over $4K with them and I asked and received a special code/link that's unique to me. I half wonder if they've forgotten they gave it to me.


----------



## jkpa

Just arrived


----------



## schumacher62

arriving in oh...3 weeks lolz.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850

Always have gazed longingly at this one. Now I'll have my time in the sun 









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## baraj1466

That case does a very nice job of showing off your collections. Seems inconvenient though. I prefer cases where the strap/bracelet does not need tobe removed on one side. Prefer to be able to grab and go.


----------



## baraj1466

Definitely a beautiful watch for the money. Congrats on the great price.


----------



## baraj1466

That is definitely a sharp and clean watch. After seeing this pic, I like the lack of text on the dial as well.


----------



## baraj1466

G-Shocks are definitely great watches to wear when your not worried about scratching your higher end pieces with daily use.


----------



## baraj1466

The Pink Panther. I like it. Remember watching that show as a kid. Memories.


----------



## baraj1466

Beautiful watch. Congrats on the purchase. Can't beat the price. Enjoy


----------



## baraj1466

Is there really a gold G-Shock? Doesn't make sense to me. I'll have to check in out.


----------



## househalfman

baraj1466 said:


> That case does a very nice job of showing off your collections. Seems inconvenient though. I prefer cases where the strap/bracelet does not need tobe removed on one side. Prefer to be able to grab and go.





baraj1466 said:


> Definitely a beautiful watch for the money. Congrats on the great price.





baraj1466 said:


> That is definitely a sharp and clean watch. After seeing this pic, I like the lack of text on the dial as well.





baraj1466 said:


> G-Shocks are definitely great watches to wear when your not worried about scratching your higher end pieces with daily use.





baraj1466 said:


> The Pink Panther. I like it. Remember watching that show as a kid. Memories.





baraj1466 said:


> Beautiful watch. Congrats on the purchase. Can't beat the price. Enjoy





baraj1466 said:


> Is there really a gold G-Shock? Doesn't make sense to me. I'll have to check in out.


Somebody is tryna sell something.


----------



## srs1286

Monta Oceanking should finally be here this week. Been a long time coming.


----------



## Glylex

Glylex said:


> I have an Armida A6 36mm 'silver' on the way. I was perfectly fine, not thinking of watches at all, until a friend said he was having trouble finding a watch and I decided to help.


Heavy! Nice presence, will have to see how it stacks up to the Smiths Everest.


----------



## Fergfour

Speaking of the Armida A6, I just paid for a 40mm no date. ETA 2824, 300M, sapphire, antimagnetic.









I feel I have enough divers already and I've been looking at Explorer style watches such as the Smiths Everest, Borealis Adraga, Tisell. Besides the nice specs of the Armida A6, I decided it had the look I was after, especially this version with the polished bezel. This also happens to be my first automatic purchase after 8-10 consecutive quartz purchases. Stoked!

p.s I question the 70,000 A/u antimagnetic rating which is up there (compared to say 4,800 A/u of the Smiths) and have yet to find any posts on WUS describing what exactly they do to achieve that rating. I might have to take the caseback off and see if there are any obvious indications.


----------



## Rabirnie

Got DHL notification that this shipped today. Should be here by Friday! First brass piece and possibly last watch purchase this year...maybe...








Pic from Ventus KS page

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

Traded for one of these which should arrive next week.


----------



## duhok

Pulsar 40th Anniversary - Limited Edition...


----------



## tcl

Two low dollar pieces arrived today. Bought these because of the high contrast second hand color.


----------



## schumacher62

arrived today! they'll make excellent gifts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eldridge214

yankeexpress said:


> Discounted from Jomashop


That is wild. Kind of wish I hadn't seen it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuso

Fergfour said:


> Speaking of the Armida A6, I just paid for a 40mm no date. ETA 2824, 300M, sapphire, antimagnetic.
> 
> View attachment 14516401
> 
> 
> I feel I have enough divers already and I've been looking at Explorer style watches such as the Smiths Everest, Borealis Adraga, Tisell. Besides the nice specs of the Armida A6, I decided it had the look I was after, especially this version with the polished bezel. This also happens to be my first automatic purchase after 8-10 consecutive quartz purchases. Stoked!
> 
> p.s I question the 70,000 A/u antimagnetic rating which is up there (compared to say 4,800 A/u of the Smiths) and have yet to find any posts on WUS describing what exactly they do to achieve that rating. I might have to take the caseback off and see if there are any obvious indications.


It's a great watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eldridge214

This just arrived..what fun. Nezumi pink panther.

Am I the only one who waits a bit to pull the plastic off? Probably.

Might have to pull the trigger on the Barton matching strap now. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duhok

Just placed an order for this Pulsar with Sapphire crystal - $37 shipped! new


----------



## FlyingAce

Mine is getting delivered today!


----------



## househalfman

eldridge214 said:


> This just arrived..what fun. Nezumi pink panther.
> 
> Am I the only one who waits a bit to pull the plastic off? Probably.
> 
> Might have to pull the trigger on the Barton matching strap now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Neither one appeals to me (though I briefly owned the white dial) but if you own one I feel like you owe it to yourself to own the other. Do it!


----------



## jkpa

It seems I can't leave Citizen alone. A classic is coming soon!


----------



## jkpa

watchcrank said:


> Long live the quartz train! My recent buys have been evenly split 50:50. This year I've bought or ordered seven watches, four of them quartz and four of them mechanical.


I'm at 3 mechanicals (Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 44 with Soprod A10, Omega Speedy Pro with cal 1861, and Christopher Ward C5 Malvern 595 with the ETA/Peseux 7001) and 4 quartz (Seiko SSG015 with solar/atomic, Bulova Sea King with the 262khz UHF quartz, Scurfa D1 Yellow with Rhonda quartz and Citizen Nighthawk Havana with Eco-Drive).

That's since June 1st LMAO

Oh and the Citizen posted above incoming too! 

It seems I love colors and mixing it up with movements of all sorts.... Now to find that damned impossible to find Certina DS2 HAQ Chrono limited edition.... pm me.....


----------



## watchcrank_tx

jkpa said:


> I'm at 3 mechanicals (Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 44 with Soprod A10, Omega Speedy Pro with cal 1861, and Christopher Ward C5 Malvern 595 with the ETA/Peseux 7001) and 4 quartz (Seiko SSG015 with solar/atomic, Bulova Sea King with the 262khz UHF quartz, Scurfa D1 Yellow with Rhonda quartz and Citizen Nighthawk Havana with Eco-Drive).
> 
> That's since June 1st LMAO
> 
> Oh and the Citizen posted above incoming too!
> 
> It seems I love colors and mixing it up with movements of all sorts.... Now to find that damned impossible to find Certina DS2 HAQ Chrono limited edition.... pm me.....


Isn't it nice to be able to appreciate both quartz and mechanical movements? It gives us so many more cool watches to capture our interest. b-)

Do you mean the COSC-certified model Certina used to launch the Precidrive line, or is there another LE I missed somewhere? Asking because all of the Precidrives are HAQ, but most are not certified.

I held out this year until the 26th of May. With the Horloscaphe Fluide (quartz) and the Swatch Sistem Brushed (mechanical), I'm now up to nine and counting, still split 50:50. That doesn't count two watches ordered and paid last year which arrived earlier this year, but again they were spit, one quartz, one mechanical. Of watches sold or given away, I think mechanicals are leading heavily, though I did give away a couple of quartzes this summer. (And the outgoing are currently leading the incoming this year, which is why I'm not as sheepish about the past four months as I might be otherwise.)


----------



## Ossamanity

jkpa said:


> It seems I can't leave Citizen alone. A classic is coming soon!


Obligatory Ron Swanson post 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33

Bulova Super Seville day date.


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

Hi, looks great. Much better without the cyclops that you normally see on the SS.



Cvp33 said:


> Bulova Super Seville day date.


----------



## sabba




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Cvp33

Just a fun $29 distraction from the 'bay. Seiko SQ 36mm dress watch. Love the TimexQ-like bracelet. Looks to be in great shape with some acceptable/expected plate-loss.


----------



## Cvp33

Should've waited. Snagged another. Didn't think the seller would accept my offer. Seiko SQ day/date 36mm, already have a nice chunky bracelet. $58 watch + $32 vintage bracelet = $90 fun watch.


----------



## Toooooooonyyy

*

Finally due to arrive Monday the 7th. Backordered since Sept.8th... Can't wait!

*


----------



## Karriope

They told me this should arrive within another week or so...









I consider it a tad pricey for a quartz watch and I'm mostly off those now, but it does have something unique and attracted me at the time.


----------



## bvc2005

I'm green with envy. What's the model number?



sabba said:


> View attachment 14525069


----------



## Skeptical

Speaking of Green...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx

watchcrank said:


> For a long time now I've been thinking of hydro-modding my Horloscaphe NC001, so when I got a mail this morning from Hacène showing he was now offering this, it was probably inevitable that I would order it before sundown:
> 
> View attachment 14506673


This one arrived:









Swatch Sistem Brushed also arrived a few days back, but I haven't yet photographed it.


----------



## RedKite1974

Managed to snag my dream watch when Timefactors opened briefly following owner Eddie's heart surgery. I'll never be able to afford a W10 in the condition I'd like besides I would like to take it swimming so a Smiths PRS-29A will be winging its way from Sheffield at some point:


----------



## RedKite1974

Double post, sorry!


----------



## Lodan

Couldn't help myself and signed on for the Goodspeed Sonoma - the waiting game begins!


----------



## SteamJ

watchcrank said:


> This one arrived:
> 
> View attachment 14531225
> 
> 
> Swatch Sistem Brushed also arrived a few days back, but I haven't yet photographed it.


Good looking piece. I'm looking forward to seeing it on Saturday.


----------



## SteamJ

Double post.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

SteamJ said:


> Good looking piece. I'm looking forward to seeing it on Saturday.


I regret to bear bad news in that it's on it's way back to France for the bezel to be tweaked so won't be with me Saturday. When it returns however you'll likely get a chance to see both versions side-by-side before I find a home for the air-filled one. The Horloscaphe is so thin that the normal version is legible from a fairly steep angle, but the Fluide is legible until it's practically edge-on to the viewer. I've long been a fan of "hydro" watches, but I guess it has been a while since I had handled one, and I had forgotten just how striking they are. Can someone remind me why we don't fill all of our quartz watches with Fluorinert,etc.? And given that Resence has a way to fluid fill a mechanical, why do we have *any* watches with air on the dial side? (Admittedly, fluid-filling only the dial side of a mechanical watch is a much harder and more expensive feat than filling the entirely of a quartz watch. Maybe we need magnetically actuated balance wheels contained inside sealed - preferably vacuum - capsules to simplify the fluid fill of a mechanical it a bit?)

* A Sinn UX - being both fluid-filled and HAQ - fails to belong to me solely because it is the size of the moon. There is a less gargantuan early Bell & Ross hydro which I believe is HAQ which I've seen from time to time listed for reasonable prices, but it seems only to surface for sale rarely and only when I'm not in the right place at the right time.


----------



## Peter2500

Nothing! I have one final acquisition for 2019 and then that's it - I'm joining those abstinence guys...


----------



## KSDoodlebugger

Lodan said:


> Couldn't help myself and signed on for the Goodspeed Sonoma - the waiting game begins!
> 
> View attachment 14534867


Wow those are actually priced quite well, did you go for the mechanical or the quartz?



Peter2500 said:


> Nothing! I have one final acquisition for 2019 and then that's it - I'm joining those abstinence guys...


I don't think that's how abstinence works...


----------



## schumacher62

on it's way!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lodan

KSDoodlebugger said:


> Wow those are actually priced quite well, did you go for the mechanical or the quartz?
> .


I went with the mechanical movement. Hoping a display back becomes an option too


----------



## jkpa

Arrived a couple of days ago.

Fabulous condition. August 2005 build date. Extremely good looking hunk of steel and a modern classic in my eyes. Power reserve jammed on full! God I love Citizen. The quality is there!


----------



## strix




----------



## Rocat

Hyundai is handing out (Well, not really handing them out, you get a code) your choice of $50 gift cards for test driving their vehicles. I gave the new Palisade a go. It's a very nice vehicle. Anyway, with the code I bought a Casio G-7900-3 in Army Man green.

Here is when I had one some time back. The G7900 series is very comfortable on the wrist with a very good module and a long lasting battery. The buttons tactile feel on this model are superb.


----------



## yinzburgher

Vostok Komandirskie 439631 - hoping to strip it down to the brass.










https://www.instagram.com/yinzburgher_watches/


----------



## Cvp33

Hamilton Quartz. Now the hunt for a proper bracelet.


----------



## Cvp33

Adding to my collection.


----------



## Dan byers

Vostoc


----------



## aroberson77

Rocat said:


> Hyundai is handing out (Well, not really handing them out, you get a code) your choice of $50 gift cards for test driving their vehicles. I gave the new Palisade a go. It's a very nice vehicle. Anyway, with the code I bought a Casio G-7900-3 in Army Man green.
> 
> Here is when I had one some time back. The G7900 series is very comfortable on the wrist with a very good module and a long lasting battery. The buttons tactile feel on this model are superb.
> 
> View attachment 14543993


I tried to do the same thing and test drove a palisade but they never sent me the code

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Rocat

aroberson77 said:


> I tried to do the same thing and test drove a palisade but they never sent me the code
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Did you complete the online form on HyundaiUSA website and get a code from the website? I did that and printed the form and took it with me to the Dealer. If you did that and still did not get the code, go back to the website and follow the instructions on following up on it. It was pretty self explanatory. most likely the Dealership did not submit the activation code for approval.

Good luck.


----------



## aroberson77

Rocat said:


> Did you complete the online form on HyundaiUSA website and get a code from the website? I did that and printed the form and took it with me to the Dealer. If you did that and still did not get the code, go back to the website and follow the instructions on following up on it. It was pretty self explanatory. most likely the Dealership did not submit the activation code for approval.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks! I have them the code and everything at the dealer, I will go back online and try again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duhok

Not incoming anymore! They arrived!

The Citizen uses pin and collar bracelet (thought only Seiko did that), but good I had the tool.

Enjoy it. 









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

too inexpensive to pass by. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## schumacher62

Armitron solar!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eleven pass

watchcrank said:


> Long live the quartz train! My recent buys have been evenly split 50:50. This year I've bought or ordered seven watches, four of them quartz and four of them mechanical.


Hmm, 4 and 4 = 7... Is there some overlap here? Is one of this year's watches a Kinetic? Another auto-quartz? Mecha-quartz? Spring Drive?


----------



## watchcrank_tx

eleven pass said:


> Hmm, 4 and 4 = 7... Is there some overlap here? Is one of this year's watches a Kinetic? Another auto-quartz? Mecha-quartz? Spring Drive?


I wondered if anyone would pick up on that. ;-) Yes, the last of these. Since that post, I'm up to 9, but still split 50:50. b-)


----------



## Sonar

Steninhart vintage one waiting for me when I get back from a work trip!

Hope 42mm with 52mm lug to lug looks acceptable on my 6.75 wrist..









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## aaronmd

Was wanting a bronze watch for...well...ever. Pulled the trigger on a San Martin Bronze Turtle with green dial and full lume.


----------



## Skeptical

Just received this SBDC061 from the sales forum. I was too impatient to wait until I got home to size the bracelet, but fortunately I have random extra straps at work.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh

I'm awaiting delivery of this Citizen Paradex BU4010-05L. I've seen one on a royal blue NATO and it's a looker


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## Rabirnie

blowfish89 said:


>


This watch is on my wish list. Looks better and better each time I see it. Enjoy the watch and keep posting photos of it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## netsurfr

Got a back in stock notice this AM so ordered it...


----------



## blowfish89

Rabirnie said:


> This watch is on my wish list. Looks better and better each time I see it. Enjoy the watch and keep posting photos of it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho

Just in and first day on.


----------



## SteamJ

The Watch Ho said:


> Just in and first day on.
> 
> View attachment 14557417


----------



## ramrod77

Two Ebay buys came in today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

Not in the mail but, I bought myself a b-day present. See you on the 20th.


----------



## The Watch Ho

first day on! Love the Wenger brand.


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> Not in the mail but, I bought myself a b-day present. See you on the 20th.
> 
> View attachment 14558475


Enjoyed talking with Alan and his wife and this is what I left with.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## DMCBanshee

Just got this Herodia, put it on Canvas. I love this cushion case.









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## schumacher62

arrived today! Armitron Adventure solar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa

Japanese sports watches on SS bracelets are my jam as of late. One from each of my favorite Japanese brands - hard to choose between them. All within the last three weeks:

The Seiko Spork, The Casio "Speedmaster" and the Citizen "Ron Swanson". All friggin awesome and I love them. Definite keepers in my collection. Hunted them down and made the catches


----------



## yankeexpress

These 2 arrived today, and finally, at affordable prices.





Incredible bracelets


----------



## yinzburgher

Outside of work and exercise, I typically don't quartz very often......and when I do, I usually digital.  But while I was browsing Amazon's watch deals page, I came across this reference. And while cross-checking prices, I found one way cheaper on ebay. And the seller accepted a lower offer. So I'm gonna be giving analog quartz another try with a popular and cool-looking quartz piece.

Citizen Eco-Drive Nighthawk BJ7019-62E INCOMING!!!!


----------



## Kubby

Looks good in that collection! Fine indeed.

K.



jkpa said:


> Japanese sports watches on SS bracelets are my jam as of late. One from each of my favorite Japanese brands - hard to choose between them. All within the last three weeks:
> 
> The Seiko Spork, The Casio "Speedmaster" and the Citizen "Ron Swanson". All friggin awesome and I love them. Definite keepers in my collection. Hunted them down and made the catches


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Mrs Wiggles

Not very happy. I ordered this weeks ago. Heimdallr took a week to dispatch it, and now it is in the hands of the UK border force. God knows what tax I have to pay, and Heimdallr don't want to help. It better be good when it arrives.


----------



## leastonh

Mrs Wiggles said:


> Not very happy. I ordered this weeks ago. Heimdallr took a week to dispatch it, and now it is in the hands of the UK border force. God knows what tax I have to pay, and Heimdallr don't want to help. It better be good when it arrives.


I nearly took the plunge on one of these recently. Would you mind posting your thoughts about it please when it does finally arrive? I'd be really interested in what you think. I hope you don't get hammered by customs!


----------



## firdnord

Got this in the mail this morning, best $15 I've ever spent on a watch.


----------



## gafi

Mrs Wiggles said:


> Not very happy. I ordered this weeks ago. Heimdallr took a week to dispatch it, and now it is in the hands of the UK border force. God knows what tax I have to pay, and Heimdallr don't want to help. It better be good when it arrives.
> 
> View attachment 14567903


I am sure they would help if they could. I bought a couple of watches from them, and always received fantastic service and user care.

I hope you get it soon, it is a nice watch.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## mondi1911

The new carbon core guard Casio G-shock 2100!









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

This bracelet is coming tomorrow for my Pogue. It used $69 of a $70 rebate gift card that I got on the new tires I had to buy.


----------



## schumacher62

trying out my first MN strap for the new skx, and two other arrivals today. i'm super excited for the armitron solar!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

Mrs Wiggles said:


> Not very happy. I ordered this weeks ago. Heimdallr took a week to dispatch it, and now it is in the hands of the UK border force. God knows what tax I have to pay, and Heimdallr don't want to help. It better be good when it arrives.
> 
> View attachment 14567903


is this seriously an issue? it's what, a $200 watch? how much duty could you possibly have to pay?
and as a good citizen, you should pay tax. why would that be Heimdallr's responsibility?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicolas

A Citizen Promaster Tough BN0211-50E will be in my mailbox by about noon tomorrow.


----------



## Peter2500

Absolutely NOTHING. Say it again....


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## leastonh

Peter2500 said:


> Absolutely NOTHING. Say it again....


Me neither...AliExpress is calling...


----------



## The Watch Ho

these were so cheap I got 2 colors.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## gafi

The Watch Ho said:


> View attachment 14578215


Oh. What is this?

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx

gafi said:


> Oh. What is this?


A custom Undone Aqua


----------



## yankeexpress

The Watch Ho said:


> these were so cheap I got 2 colors.
> 
> View attachment 14575639


Me too, the white and the seafoam green.


----------



## eldridge214

This just showed up today. Third Nezumi first Loews. Jury is still out . Seems to wear bigger than other 40mm's.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mich.g.pan

Been wanting to add this to my collection for years.
This will be the 4th Casio for my collection.
Typical Casio quality and value. 
Found new on Ebay for $35 shipped.

mich


----------



## Skeptical

I finally have this one in hand and plan to subject it to some hard wear to see if it's a decent tool watch for a non-diver, or just a fashion watch as I saw someone post on the new Seiko thread.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho

$50! NEW!


----------



## john_marston

firdnord said:


> Got this in the mail this morning, best $15 I've ever spent on a watch.
> 
> View attachment 14569193


what Casio is that? Never seen it


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## ftxmwg

Will be waiting for me at home after work tomorrow.


----------



## ftxmwg

.


----------



## jmariorebelo

Seiko SNK375
Lucius Atelier Stardust dial and Grand Seiko hands
Standard single dome sapphire crystal (29mm)


----------



## schumacher62

one of these! now to figure out how to use it (to restore a snap in case back)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho

schumacher62 said:


> one of these! now to figure out how to use it (to restore a snap in case back)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I broke one of the disks on mine but still managed to get the back on. Good luck!


----------



## schumacher62

The Watch Ho said:


> I broke one of the disks on mine but still managed to get the back on. Good luck!


my question is: are the dies reversible, dished on one side and flat on the other? so use a flat side against the watch back, while the bezel sits in one of the dished sides? the photo is misleading showing only dished dies. youtube i suppose...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho

schumacher62 said:


> my question is: are the dies reversible, dished on one side and flat on the other? so use a flat side against the watch back, while the bezel sits in one of the dished sides? the photo is misleading showing only dished dies. youtube i suppose...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes you tube it. Maybe thats why I broke one.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## lawrence3434

Ftxmwg 
Beautiful watch Citizen eco drive 
What is the model please


----------



## schumacher62

ugh. i bought two watches today. i know they're rather similar, but that's my sensibility. Promaster Tough and INOX Titanium. incoming from jomashop, got a $20-off coupon, the experience was decent and the prices the best i could find on the internet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSDoodlebugger

Casio aq-s800w... had one of these in the past and they're nice ana-digi beater watches


----------



## cygnus atratus

This one came in today from WR Watches, within a week or ordering. Great communication, too.
Can not overstate the quality. A.maz.ing!!!


----------



## cygnus atratus

double post


----------



## ObiWonWD40

After toying with the idea for a while I finally bought myself an Orient Diver, not to use as a Diving Watch, but as a walking and working in wet areas watch! :-! Thanks to a link from a fellow F21er I got it from Willows Watches, great choice and prices and with a one day eBay 10% discount I could not help myself!

Hope the watch is a great as they say in the reviews! Hopefully I should have it by Tuesday.

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Ossamanity

cygnus atratus said:


> This one came in today from WR Watches, within a week or ordering. Great communication, too.
> Can not overstate the quality. A.maz.ing!!!
> 
> View attachment 14592419


Wow this looks great. I might have to get one too. If you don't mind me asking can you please tell what is your wrist size?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cygnus atratus

Small girly wrists 
Just over 6.5 inch (17cm). Supplied bracelet still has one link left in, so could be sized even smaller.


----------



## SLWoodster

Seiko Alpinist blue dial!


----------



## ObiWonWD40

ObiWonWD40 said:


> View attachment 14592615
> 
> 
> After toying with the idea for a while I finally bought myself an Orient Diver, not to use as a Diving Watch, but as a walking and working in wet areas watch! :-! Thanks to a link from a fellow F21er I got it from Willows Watches, great choice and prices and with a one day eBay 10% discount I could not help myself!
> 
> Hope the watch is a great as they say in the reviews! Hopefully I should have it by Tuesday.
> 
> Best regards,
> Jim


After saying I hoped it would arrive by Tuesday, the postman arrived with a package this morning!

Willow Watches sent it yesterday by Royal Mail Express Delivery by 1PM the following day, it arrived by just before 9am!

First Impressions "GREAT" Nice weight, good looking, I think I will enjoy wearing my First Orient! First and only Pepsi Too!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Weissen

Winging its way from mother Russia as we speak.
My new modding test bed.


----------



## PAUL H.

"1978"

Cheers p


----------



## Mrs Wiggles

have two on the way


----------



## Disguise

Just got this in the mailbox. High some acrylic, Chinese GMT, bidirectional friction bezel, drilled lugs, fauxtina lume. For $70, not bad! Screw link bracelet with half extension (but swapped it for a glidelock)









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity

cygnus atratus said:


> Small girly wrists
> Just over 6.5 inch (17cm). Supplied bracelet still has one link left in, so could be sized even smaller.


No shame in small wrists. I'm in the same league too. It looks good on your I'm debating should I order now or maybe they will have a sale for Black Friday or Christmas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksndudes

Won this on eBay today. I've had a thing for Monnin-esque cases for a while now, but Heuer 844s and CWC RN divers are out of my range. I'm also curious about mil-subs. This combines the two, and I don't have a PVD watch in my box at the moment, so it fills several roles. At $70, it's damn cheap, too.









(pic courtesy the manufacturer)


----------



## Spartans

Got two Bulova Moon watches on the way. All black and the sandblasted stainless model. 

Hoping i love both and they are not going to look like big lumps on my hand.


----------



## yankeexpress

Pan-Am GMT homage w/ top grade 2893.


----------



## AC_Rider

Christopher Ward C65 Trident Automatic, blue dial.


----------



## Beach Hound

Somewhere....in the mailosphere....is my new Vostock Komanderski GMT. It shipped back in September but I guess the mail particles travel slower due to the cold climate. Estimated delivery is the end of the month. 8 weeks in shipping...sigh


----------



## Evil Minion

Got a grey C&B perlon coming in for this little guy. I love the way the bracelet looks, but it's not the most comfortable/light. 
Hoping the strap looks good on it..


----------



## cygnus atratus

Bitten. Smitten. This one on it's way shortly.

Stock photo


----------



## leastonh

Just arrived today...Ventus Northstar. I've also added a review and pic in the review forum


----------



## CTSteve

Been on the fence about this one for a while now. Finally decided to pull the trigger. Should be here today. Hope it is a keeper. (Picture borrowed from Hodinkee)









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## CTSteve

And... the FedEx man delivered!









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## firdnord

john_marston said:


> what Casio is that? Never seen it


It's MTP-V005GL-9B. Sorry for the late reply, just got back from outstation.


----------



## Gisae

Two true affordables incoming. Both with NH35 movements.
















With the Steeldive logos because sterile dials are too boring.


----------



## mannal

It's been a while since I scored something off the Heads Up! thread but thanks to Spirit of the Watch, I have this guy in-bound


----------



## mannal

Testing the waters. Going with the LE Macy's version.


----------



## SteamJ

I just ordered one of these with the intention of gifting it to my 9 year old son for the holidays but it may end up being an investment piece that I resell in a year due to size. I figured, oh, it's a Baby G designed for female wrists and he's a kid with small wrists so it should be perfect. It's 44mm... How is that a "Baby" G? Anyway, we'll see when it arrives next week.


----------



## Sagitario




----------



## HoustonReal

I just ordered this *Carnival 019* (AKA *8762G*) with a Shanghai Jinghe movement. $50. Honey found a $7 PROMO CODE "*WBG2019*". I didn't realize AliExpress was now collecting state sales tax. A savings of $10,850 over the Jaeger-Lecoutre Master Geographic.


----------



## AC_Rider

Halios Seaforth Bronze, blue dial. Fortunate timing landed me a purchase invite.


----------



## DarkstarWA

Magrette MPP Titanium.
Should be shipping this week sometime.


----------



## wtma

San Martin bronze pilot with PT5000 movement. Under $200 shipped on AliX 11.11 deal.


----------



## schumacher62

Spiedel Signet, a $9 ebay find. i have no idea why i did it..








and a $28 timex perpetual calendar watch i've wanted for some time.

Sent from work


----------



## wtma

Sagitario said:


> View attachment 14613579


Really nice dial layout, too bad it doesn't come with green dial. I got a San Martin instead.


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> It's been a while since I scored something off the Heads Up! thread but thanks to Spirit of the Watch, I have this guy in-bound
> 
> View attachment 14609761


This showed up a day late but still beat my domestic Macy's order. Can't play with it right now due-to the water mitigation folks running around my house.


----------



## Mrs Wiggles

You won't believe this, and neither will I until it arrives. A Victorinox Maverick, brand new for £100, yes £100.


----------



## john_marston

SteamJ said:


> I just ordered one of these with the intention of gifting it to my 9 year old son for the holidays but it may end up being an investment piece that I resell in a year due to size. I figured, oh, it's a Baby G designed for female wrists and he's a kid with small wrists so it should be perfect. It's 44mm... How is that a "Baby" G? Anyway, we'll see when it arrives next week.
> 
> View attachment 14613299


That looks like it could be very collectable. Pokémon rarities can be quite pricey


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> This showed up a day late but still beat my domestic Macy's order. Can't play with it right now due-to the water mitigation folks running around my house.


Not that I can't deal with this stuff but imagine if I was the average Joe/Josie. I enjoy fast service but don't skip any steps.


----------



## The Watch Ho

Not a bad watch for the $.


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> Testing the waters. Going with the LE Macy's version.
> 
> View attachment 14613037


I took advantage of a Macy's deal, along with some other $, and purchased this guy. If you read the posts, you have lovers, haters and everything in the middle. It looks kinda like an SKX but feels like a 5. Slightly exceeded my expectations. I don't see myself binge-buying a bunch of them. This should do it for me.


----------



## schumacher62

this one on a spur of the moment purchase as the husband had a 10% off ebay offer. coming from Japan.

Sent from work


----------



## SteamJ

john_marston said:


> That looks like it could be very collectable. Pokémon rarities can be quite pricey





SteamJ said:


> I just ordered one of these with the intention of gifting it to my 9 year old son for the holidays but it may end up being an investment piece that I resell in a year due to size. I figured, oh, it's a Baby G designed for female wrists and he's a kid with small wrists so it should be perfect. It's 44mm... How is that a "Baby" G? Anyway, we'll see when it arrives next week.
> 
> View attachment 14613299


This came in yesterday (it's at home and I'm at work so no pics right now). It would fit my son but I have reservations about giving a collectible watch to a 9 year old. I think I'm going to hold onto it for now and decide later what to do with it.


----------



## leastonh

SteamJ said:


> This came in yesterday (it's at home and I'm at work so no pics right now). It would fit my son but I have reservations about giving a collectible watch to a 9 year old. I think I'm going to hold onto it for now and decide later what to do with it.


This is one of those 'I bought my son a train set, but he's not quite old enough to appreciate it and so I'll play with it instead' stories, isn't it? C'mon, be honest with us and get it off your chest :-d


----------



## TheNightsWatch

Squale 1553 which is pretty much begging for a NATO band. Any recommendations?


----------



## TheNightsWatch

edit: duplicate post


----------



## SundayDuffer




----------



## coltpeacemaker041

I've got a sterile dial Speedie style watch coming soon and I've heard they aren't to bad for the $$! Pretty sure it's using a VK64 movement.









Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

arrived last night! solar and radio, my first and last g-shock.

Sent from work


----------



## SteamJ

leastonh said:


> This is one of those 'I bought my son a train set, but he's not quite old enough to appreciate it and so I'll play with it instead' stories, isn't it? C'mon, be honest with us and get it off your chest :-d


Nah, I'm not going to wear it. I'm not sure of it's ultimate fate but I'm going to wait a while. I did order him something more appropriate coming tomorrow. This will be a better size as well.


----------



## SteamJ

TheNightsWatch said:


> View attachment 14629627
> 
> 
> Squale 1553 which is pretty much begging for a NATO band. Any recommendations?


I would love to get your impression of it and plenty of pictures. This is the one quartz watch I feel I have to get one day and the reason I started this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/watch-interesting-enough-make-you-go-quartz-4785149.html


----------



## gafi

TheNightsWatch said:


> View attachment 14629627
> 
> 
> Squale 1553 which is pretty much begging for a NATO band. Any recommendations?


Lug holes on this one allow very small clearance between the case and springbars, so even thicker straps are difficult to fit, so you could have problems fitting a NATO...

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## chrono555

SteamJ said:


> This came in yesterday (it's at home and I'm at work so no pics right now). It would fit my son but I have reservations about giving a collectible watch to a 9 year old. I think I'm going to hold onto it for now *and decide later what to do with it.*


... when he's about eighteen. :-d

Anyway, this came in the post.


----------



## leastonh

SteamJ said:


> Nah, I'm not going to wear it. I'm not sure of it's ultimate fate but I'm going to wait a while. I did order him something more appropriate coming tomorrow. This will be a better size as well.
> 
> View attachment 14631099


Great choice and first class parenting  My first was a blue faced Timex when I was 7 or 8 and it was my gateway to a lifetime of obsessing over watches.


----------



## cygnus atratus

cygnus atratus said:


> Bitten. Smitten. This one on it's way shortly.
> 
> Stock photo
> View attachment 14604853


And it landed, just as I was about to travel for 3-4 days work. So I just had to take it with me!
Lovely piece. The higher-beat PT5000 movement is wonderfully smooth.
Very slight bezel misalignment, not enough to bother me (and I've got plenty much worse!).
Once again can highly recommend WR Watches. 2 recent purchases, and its highly likely I'll be back for more.


----------



## mannal

I believe I will be the 4th forum member to own this watch. Should be here on Monday.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

mannal said:


> I believe I will be the 4th forum member to own this watch. Should be here on Monday.


Very cool. I love when watches stay in the family. b-)


----------



## chrisduncan72

Just ordered this green dial Easy Reader gift set!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AP81

TheNightsWatch said:


> View attachment 14629627
> 
> 
> Squale 1553 which is pretty much begging for a NATO band. Any recommendations?


An Erika's MN or cheaper equivalent would look pretty boss I reckon! Grey or Khaki


----------



## Ziptie

TheNightsWatch said:


> View attachment 14629627
> 
> 
> Squale 1553 which is pretty much begging for a NATO band. Any recommendations?


Did a quick search on ebay for "nato black orange" and this turned up for $15. Anything similar that's got a bit of orange would look good.


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> I believe I will be the 4th forum member to own this watch. Should be here on Monday.
> 
> View attachment 14635017


Except for my own fingerprints, this guy is clean. I'm confident that it has found a home.


----------



## TheNightsWatch

Canceled the $413 Squale 1553 and ordered a used Citizen Promaster for $113 and a Martu leather strap for $37. Seems a sliiiiightly better value 









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

This just arrived, Mark XI homage from San Martin Watches.


----------



## leastonh

Cannot wait to see this! Limited edition of only 1977. Various models available, but the Luke Skywalker version is the one for me!


----------



## schumacher62

new today: in sync with the g-shock (which arrived monday.) i'm mesmerized by the perfection of atomic radio updates (and solar watches)









Sent from work


----------



## The Watch Ho

Just in!


----------



## Rocat

leastonh said:


> Cannot wait to see this! Limited edition of only 1977. Various models available, but the Luke Skywalker version is the one for me!
> 
> View attachment 14638607
> 
> View attachment 14638611


At the top of every hour does it say, "Stay on Target!"?

lol


----------



## Rocat

The Excalibur arrived today. I had this one before but on the rubber, fitted, stock strap which I liked very much. Who knows why I sold it. But this one came up the other day for $114 with the Glide lock bracelet on eBay. It was a Merchandise return to the Wholesaler so there is not a mark on it. After adjusting the bracelet, it uses a pin and center collar, it's ready for the wrist.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Zixen DSR


----------



## NYSCOTTY

jacksonpt said:


> Sorry for the double post... I don't see a way to edit/delete???


This is a little late but for others as well. I just X out the page or tab. You can click the back arrow a few times too. This also works for mistakes for starting over. Anything not saved eventually disappears.


----------



## jcombs1

New to me.


----------



## medic1

jcombs1 said:


> New to me.
> View attachment 14645329


Wow, that's an eye catcher !!! :-!


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> Except for my own fingerprints, this guy is clean. I'm confident that it has found a home.


And just like that, we have a 53 in-bound.


----------



## thejollywatcher

This one landed today.










Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Barn0081

Arrived today... Oceanus ＯＣＷ－Ｓ５０００ＤＳ－１ＪＡＲ


----------



## cygnus atratus

One of these on it's way.

(stock photo)


----------



## Skeptical

Well, never mind


----------



## medic1

Tisell Homage


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> And just like that, we have a 53 in-bound.


And then there were two...........


----------



## dontbelievemejuswatch

medic1 said:


> Tisell Homage
> 
> View attachment 14650237


On the edge about ordering this one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cygnus atratus

...and continuing my enjoyment of all-things-WR Watches, this one on it's way, too

(stock photo)


----------



## The Watch Ho

dontbelievemejuswatch said:


> On the edge about ordering this one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And where does on go in the states to order one? Thanks!


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Dedan

Just received this Parnis 'Yacht Master' this weekend.b-)


----------



## TheNightsWatch

Reordered the Squale 1553...I am infatuated with the vintage aesthetic and slim case, just can't find it anywhere else. And I assume this will never be produced again as it was made from NOS parts.


----------



## ezcamper

Just ordered the Dan Henry 1970 Worn & Wound Edition. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx

ezcamper said:


> Just ordered the Dan Henry 1970 Worn & Wound Edition.


BOOM! I like this watch* a lot.* Not enough to buy it yet, but I've been sniffing out a vintage-Enicar-collecting relative about this to see if it's something he'd like for Christmas . . .


----------



## ramrod77

I tend to buy watches in 3's or .....6's  Got these over the weekend/ last week. Great prices so naturally I COULDN'T resist.... Vostok, Poljot alarm, and Raketa "Puck" aka UFO incoming be here today!

Lucerne Jump hour










Wenger










Vestal Bison










Bulova Marine Star with Alarm










Forgot this one. Organa Tiros


----------



## The Watch Ho

Black Friday deals helped increase the collection by a few pieces....


----------



## Mrs Wiggles

Just sol a watch I had worn for two hours to buy this one. It was such a bargain I couldn't turn away


----------



## DMCBanshee

Just got this one Dreadnought Voyager


----------



## Bloom

ezcamper said:


> Just ordered the Dan Henry 1970 Worn & Wound Edition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd be all over this if it had a date window...

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## mannal

This:


----------



## ententecordiale

Today I paid the VAT bill to have this little doodad released from customs. Expecting delivery on Thursday. When it arrives I am going to wear it for a bit and then mod it to within an inch of its life.

I've learnt one of the downsides of buying inexpensive watches from outside the EU: that feeling of burning indignation when the mail carrier's processing fee for paying the tax to customs is more than the tax itself!


----------



## medic1

I've had this for a few days now, very wearable....


----------



## HenryKrinkle

Orient Mako II USA en route from LIW.


----------



## ObiWonWD40

Arrived yesterday, need to adjust the Bracelet, but so far very pleased with it, but as they say "The proof will be in the wearing!"

I must say that I had sort of ignored Orient for a long while thinking of them as another "Clone" or alternative from the Epson (Seiko) group, a sort of up-market Pulsar or Lorus, but now on more research and buying a couple of watches, they are much, much more than that IMHO! :-!

The watches are very good and the Mako II I have seems to have spent most of the time since I bought it glued to my wrist! It is very, very wearable, more so than my other Seiko Divers. Which probably says more about me than the watches I guess! :-s But do think this one could get more wrist time than my SNK809 ;-)

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## DMCBanshee

Deep Blue, Blue Water 500


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## ezcamper

Bloom said:


> I'd be all over this if it had a date window...
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


The original Dan Henry 1970 had a date. I didn't really care for the date execution, replacing the 3 o'clock marker. 
I ordered this one because of the nice clean dial. 
I would have been happier, if this had a date around the 430. Then it wouldn't conflict with the hour markers. Also, it would black wheel with white numerals for that stealth date look. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Arriving Saturday.

This for me:










And this for my GF:










Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## leastonh

thejollywatcher said:


> Arriving Saturday.
> 
> This for me:


Me too! Mine's due either tomorrow or Saturday. Same one b-)

I've always liked the ladies Phoibos watches too funnily enough. Nice looking.


----------



## Bloom

thejollywatcher said:


> Arriving Saturday.
> 
> This for me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this for my GF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


I've got the same one incoming (should be here tomorrow). Hope it's as nice in person as it looks in pics!!

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## thejollywatcher

Bloom said:


> I've got the same one incoming (should be here tomorrow). Hope it's as nice in person as it looks in pics!!
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...





leastonh said:


> Me too! Mine's due either tomorrow or Saturday. Same one b-)
> 
> I've always liked the ladies Phoibos watches too funnily enough. Nice looking.


Since I had a discount code, I figured it'd be worth a shot. Fingers crossed! :-d


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SteamJ

Early holiday slash thank you for putting up with heading out at 5am for Black Friday gift.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Bloom

Bloom said:


> I've got the same one incoming (should be here tomorrow). Hope it's as nice in person as it looks in pics!!
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


Got mine today, and for as nice as it is...I'm going to be putting it up for sale tomorrow. 









Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## leastonh

Bloom said:


> Got mine today, and for as nice as it is...I'm going to be putting it up for sale tomorrow.


What don't you like about it? Mine's due any time now.


----------



## JLesinski

My first purchase in about two years is on its way. And there's a roughly 85% chance that I'll be making my first non-affordable purchase in the next couple weeks.









photo found on Google


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Bloom

leastonh said:


> What don't you like about it? Mine's due any time now.


Not really sure. It's a good looking watch, I think I just decided that I didn't need another quartz watch in my collection after I had purchased it. My loss will be someone else's gain.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## leastonh

Bloom said:


> Not really sure. It's a good looking watch, I think I just decided that I didn't need another quartz watch in my collection after I had purchased it. My loss will be someone else's gain.
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


Yeah, fair point. I was in two minds about it being quartz at first and would have preferred something like an NH35. Mine arrived and it is a nice looking watch, heavy and comfortable on. I'll probably keep it for a while.


----------



## Bloom

leastonh said:


> Yeah, fair point. I was in two minds about it being quartz at first and would have preferred something like an NH35. Mine arrived and it is a nice looking watch, heavy and comfortable on. I'll probably keep it for a while.


Yep, hope you enjoy it. Mine is now listed in the sales forum.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Viseguy

Can't wait for this one -- Citizen Promaster Tough BN0217-02E


----------



## Dan byers

Hamilton Khaki quartz


----------



## i-man

Won this against no competition last night. First foray into vintage and for under $100 as long as it is within a few minutes a day I'll be happy as a clam!


----------



## Dedan

Just decided to use the BF to my advantage and pulled the trigger on this Corgeut/Debert. I'll consider it an early Christmas present.:-d


----------



## Bloom

Dedan said:


> Just decided to use the BF to my advantage and pulled the trigger on this Corgeut/Debert. I'll consider it an early Christmas present.:-d
> 
> View attachment 14671789


I've always been curious about these; hope you'll provide some feedback once you get it.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Dedan

Bloom said:


> I've always been curious about these; hope you'll provide some feedback once you get it.
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


I will definately do so!


----------



## ezcamper

My Vaer Heritage just arrived. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity

And they have started to show up. 
Nezumi (ebay bid)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptical

Picked this up today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsh

I couldn't find my tool to shorten the original bracelet, but I did find a unbranded mvmt (straight from the factory) that had the same 22mm size, so I threw that strap on and the result was surprisingly nice.
For anyone curious it's a EFR-505D-1AVEF.


----------



## Ossamanity

Second entry of the day! 
Bernhardt









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

Hi

Just got this. I think my Explorer itch has been scratched without having to shell out for the real thing 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ezcamper

Bloom said:


> I'd be all over this if it had a date window...


There is a date version of the Dan Henry 1970 available on the Dan Henry website. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Gavinr

Finally jumped on some of the aliex stuff I have been considering for months. 
I was hoping to go all sterile dials, but with the combination of ti case and saphire for 100$ I will try to live with the dreaded copyright infringement phrase on my dial.


----------



## mtnmvr

I could not help myself on Black Friday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnmvr

And this one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnmvr

I have a problem. I can't resist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnmvr

Last one on the way from Ali.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ping

Seiko SBDJ019 for full retail price and customs. No deal found on friday :/.


----------



## Ping

.


----------



## bigmatt17073

Since I'm still new here and can't post links or pics I'll just have type out the list. Maybe by the time some of these arrive I can post pics. 

My Pagani Daytona and Heimdallr Turtle should be arriving in the next day or so. I also have a Corgeut Type A that finally is in the same country as me so that might be a few more days later for that. I already received my Pagani Hulk Sub, Cadisen C1032, and a Skmei XK1456. Once those watches and a few random straps arrive I will finally have all of my 11/11 purchases. I will get to wait some more as my Steeldive Fifty Fathoms just shipped today so that is probably a few weeks before I receive that.


----------



## cygnus atratus

And here we are, wrapping up the recent purchases. 3 from WR Watches, and one from Longisland Watches.


----------



## glen8ak

Ooooh la la, watchgooroo on eBay had this down to 499 on the 10% bucks promo day a couple weeks back....Eterna Kontiki, that colorway looks so good in the real!


----------



## glen8ak

And the Crepas Englefish I recently traded for here on the forum! Thankyou thank you thank you, I feel very fortunate! The bezel lines up perfectly btw, just clicked once to the left...


----------



## Henrik A

Incoming Hamilton H70305143 my first Hamilton watch. Just got a Oris pointerdate red dail, love that watch. 

Sendt fra min SM-G950F med Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse

USPS is taunting me with the delivery of this one...to my forwarder. I started to doubt I'll see it in Canada before Christmas.
Brand logo aside, it's a Swatch Group product, ETA 2824-2 and sapphire crystal. I like the two tone minimalist design. 125$ is less than the movement alone.


----------



## Pneuma

cygnus atratus said:


> And here we are, wrapping up the recent purchases. 3 from WR Watches, and one from Longisland Watches.
> 
> View attachment 14680843


What do you think of those Seiko homages?


----------



## cygnus atratus

Pneuma said:


> What do you think of those Seiko homages?


TBH the quality was quite startling. I've got quite a few Seiko's (Monsters, 007, 009) and these are definitely directly comparable. Definitely as good as the Island watch, too.


----------



## akierstein

Two on the way, an SNKE81 from Jomashop and a SNZE81 from a WUS user. Going to be an exciting week for my mailbox!


----------



## akierstein

double post


----------



## Viseguy

Viseguy said:


> Can't wait for this one -- Citizen Promaster Tough BN0217-02E


And here it is....


----------



## Skeptical

I received this Tissot Gentleman quartz today. Doesn't have the fancy Powermatic 80, but is less than half the price of the auto, and less than 9mm thick, so I was intrigued. In person, the polished bits are very shiny indeed. I guess that's the point, but it is a fingerprint magnet. And while ordinarily I think 40mm is a good size for my 7" wrist, the lugs and end links make it wear quite large. I estimate the effective lug to lug to be around 53mm. A strap change would probably help, but with 21mm lugs I don't have any just lying around.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viseguy

Skeptical said:


> I received this Tissot Gentleman quartz today. Doesn't have the fancy Powermatic 80, but is less than half the price of the auto, and less than 9mm thick, so I was intrigued. In person, the polished bits are very shiny indeed. I guess that's the point, but it is a fingerprint magnet. And while ordinarily I think 40mm is a good size for my 7" wrist, the lugs and end links make it wear quite large. I estimate the effective lug to lug to be around 53mm. A strap change would probably help, but with 21mm lugs I don't have any just lying around.


No worries. It looks great on you, IMO. |>


----------



## DMCBanshee

Just got this Crepas Decomaster, love it on Bracelet









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## thejollywatcher

Back in stock today and couldn't resist!










Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Mayor Dawgmeat

thejollywatcher said:


> Back in stock today and couldn't resist!
> 
> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


.
I keep looking at Scurfa's yellow one and getting tempted. I thought you bought a couple of these a little while ago and flipped them quick because they wouldn't sit well on your "flat wrist"...lol


----------



## thejollywatcher

Mayor Dawgmeat said:


> .
> I keep looking at Scurfa's yellow one and getting tempted. I thought you bought a couple of these a little while ago and flipped them quick because they wouldn't sit well on your "flat wrist"...lol


 Actually they fit fine on my flat wrist and I kept the MS19 as my sole Scurfa after flipping the other five! I just needed the funds for other watches and added the PVD yellow recently and now, the silver. 

I'm also planning on adding the orange when Paul releases it early next year. 

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Mayor Dawgmeat

thejollywatcher said:


> Actually they fit fine on my flat wrist and I kept the MS19 as my sole Scurfa after flipping the other five! I just needed the funds for other watches and added the PVD yellow recently and now, the silver.
> 
> I'm also planning on adding the orange when Paul releases it early next year.
> 
> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


Did you get the PVD yellow one because of the PVD coating, or because you liked the black bezel better than the silver bezel with a yellow face?

Edit: Oops, that was someone else I had you confused with selling them because of his wrists..lol
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/sold-bnib-yellow-scurfa-diver-1-a-5085407.html


----------



## mannal

I've been on the hunt for a SARB033 and found one on eBay. Had 10% off "Best Offer" and some $ handy so, I have this in-bound. Only time will tell if this is a "deal".


----------



## TheNightsWatch

Torgoen T101 Black Starling (top right)
41x11.2mm Swiss quartz, superluminova


----------



## thejollywatcher

Mayor Dawgmeat said:


> Did you get the PVD yellow one because of the PVD coating, or because you liked the black bezel better than the silver bezel with a yellow face?
> 
> Edit: Oops, that was someone else I had you confused with selling them because of his wrists..lol
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/sold-bnib-yellow-scurfa-diver-1-a-5085407.html


I had the yellow/silver bezel before but sold it once I found out that the bumblebee version would be available!

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Rikimaru

Got this "badboy" coming in!
www.aliexpress.com/item/4000403219519.html?spm=a2g0o.home.15002.3.650c2c25 ohvqId&gps-id=pcJustForYou&scm=1007.13562.130102.0&scm_id=100 7.13562.130102.0&scm-url=1007.13562.130102.0&pvid=2ad40dbc-d7b5-449d-8557-3b2ed0d92e5a

Felt like I need a "dive" watch to play with all those ali nato I ordered God know when and why


----------



## Rikimaru

Got this "badboy" coming in!
www.aliexpress.com/item/4000403219519.html?spm=a2g0o.home.15002.3.650c2c25 ohvqId&gps-id=pcJustForYou&scm=1007.13562.130102.0&scm_id=100 7.13562.130102.0&scm-url=1007.13562.130102.0&pvid=2ad40dbc-d7b5-449d-8557-3b2ed0d92e5a

Felt like I need a "dive" watch to play with all those ali nato I ordered God know when and why 

View attachment 14697871


----------



## pr0t0n

Boccia B3538-01, an impulse buy.

I always liked Modaine railways watches, but didn't have one (also I wasn't hunting). This 38mm-titanium-$35 find was a great catch.


----------



## sabba

Bulova Lunar Pilot


----------



## schumacher62

arrived yesterday!


----------



## jkpa

Ordered today. Scurfa LE. Collaboration with UK artist.


----------



## HenryKrinkle

Just arrived. What a beast!


----------



## Jeep99dad

Oops


----------



## Lix_Tetrax

Should be here on Monday, my first Grand Seiko and my first Spring Drive, I'm pretty of excited 









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## HenryKrinkle

Man, I need to start using lotion. And I also noticed the bezel is off by one click. That's been rectified.



HenryKrinkle said:


> Just arrived. What a beast!
> 
> View attachment 14699481


----------



## JLesinski

Just picked this up. Not affordable per se, but it's the most affordable non-vintage Omega you're likely to find. Plus it's my first expensive watch and f71 has been where I've spent nearly all of my time during my first several years of WISdom.


----------



## Drudge

Currently available and at an affordable price so I had to pick one up before they become harder to find.

Inbound:


----------



## TgeekB

Nomos Ahoi










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Some off the watches being posted here are hardly affordable! Grand Seikos Omega ect don't get me wrong love them but is this thread for cheaper watches! 

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watcher

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Some off the watches being posted here are hardly affordable! Grand Seikos Omega ect don't get me wrong love them but is this thread for cheaper watches!
> 
> Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


most of the people posting here started in f71. if they get an 'expensive' watch they want to post on their home turf. give 'em a pass, it doesn't say the 'incoming cheap watch only' thread


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

The Watcher said:


> most of the people posting here started in f71. if they get an 'expensive' watch they want to post on their home turf. give 'em a pass, it doesn't say the 'incoming cheap watch only' thread


Nah not buying it mate! It clearly states Affordable watches! So it's ok for me to post my Chopard Mille Miglia gmt that's on its way than? Don't get me wrong I love high end watches but you need to keep it with in the theme of the thread.

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Nah not buying it mate! It clearly states Affordable watches! So it's ok for me to post my Chopard Mille Miglia gmt that's on its way than? Don't get me wrong I love high end watches but you need to keep it with in the theme of the thread.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


Since you feel the need to stir-the-pot, I'll help you with the basics. Affordable is relative and yes, if you are a F71 regular, we would love to see your Chopard Mille Miglia gmt. If you feel the need to argue what is affordable, please do not do it here.


----------



## The Watcher

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Nah not buying it mate! It clearly states Affordable watches! So it's ok for me to post my Chopard Mille Miglia gmt that's on its way than? Don't get me wrong I love high end watches but you need to keep it with in the theme of the thread.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


of course! post your chopard when it comes in.


----------



## The Watcher

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Nah not buying it mate! It clearly states Affordable watches! So it's ok for me to post my Chopard Mille Miglia gmt that's on its way than? Don't get me wrong I love high end watches but you need to keep it with in the theme of the thread.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


of course! post your chopard when it comes in.


----------



## Skeptical

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Nah not buying it mate! It clearly states Affordable watches! So it's ok for me to post my Chopard Mille Miglia gmt that's on its way than? Don't get me wrong I love high end watches but you need to keep it with in the theme of the thread.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


Post up what you like. It will probably be better received if you are an active participant in F71, but no one's going to be the price point police. Until now, I suppose.

But to get back on topic, I re-purchased an SBDC063. Here's my old one.


----------



## medic1

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Nah not buying it mate! It clearly states Affordable watches! So it's ok for me to post my Chopard Mille Miglia gmt that's on its way than? Don't get me wrong I love high end watches but you need to keep it with in the theme of the thread.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


Post it, I'd love to see your Chopard |>

In the meantime here's one I got 3 weeks ago...


----------



## foxzone

JLesinski said:


> Just picked this up. Not affordable per se, but it's the most affordable non-vintage Omega you're likely to find. Plus it's my first expensive watch and f71 has been where I've spent nearly all of my time during my first several years of WISdom.


Congrats. I have the same in gold.


----------



## cortman

Skeptical said:


> Post up what you like. It will probably be better received if you are an active participant in F71, but no one's going to be the price point police. Until now, I suppose.
> 
> But to get back on topic, I re-purchased an SBDC063. Here's my old one.
> 
> View attachment 14704227


Just repurchased an MM200 myself, I had the sbdc063 as well and sold it early this year. Now last month I bought the PADI version, spb087.


__
http://instagr.am/p/B5s5otGHQzM/

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## pr0t0n

medic1 said:


> Post it, I'd love to see your Chopard |>
> 
> In the meantime here's one I got 3 weeks ago...
> 
> View attachment 14704259


Nice mirror!


----------



## Ossamanity

medic1 said:


> Post it, I'd love to see your Chopard |>
> 
> In the meantime here's one I got 3 weeks ago...
> 
> View attachment 14704259


Is this how you reflect on time?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh

Just arrived today....


----------



## 0pticalillusi0n000

Ordered a Helson SD 38mm on Dec. 7th and it hasn't even shipped yet. :/ The wait is killing me. Hope it's here by Christmas.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> I've been on the hunt for a SARB033 and found one on eBay. Had 10% off "Best Offer" and some $ handy so, I have this in-bound. Only time will tell if this is a "deal".
> 
> View attachment 14697261


I messed-up and did not apply the 10% (See doc's I'm So Angry!!! thread). After receiving the watch, I still think I paid a fair price.


----------



## Snyde

I’ve got my white OP being sent by FedEx to a buyer tomorrow. I’m excited for them to get it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge

...aaannd she's here :-!


----------



## Gazza74

Drudge said:


> ...aaannd she's here :-!


That's a great photo! And the watch ain't too shabby either.


----------



## Drudge

Gazza74 said:


> That's a great photo! And the watch ain't too shabby either.


Thank you, appreciate it


----------



## The Watch Ho

first day on!


----------



## Ziptie

Well, I'm in Zurich and figured I should buy a watch.

So I bought a used, 10 year old, pristine, solar JDM Citizen from Singapore. Duratect MRK & DLC bezel, GMT, etc. PMD56-2973

Seller photo:









Stock photo of the 71, 72, 73


----------



## Yankee

mannal said:


> I messed-up and did not apply the 10% (See doc's I'm So Angry!!! thread). After receiving the watch, I still think I paid a fair price.
> 
> View attachment 14706363


What's the model of the one on the left?

Nevermind, found it. SARB035.....she's pretty!


----------



## didu

cygnus atratus said:


> And it landed, just as I was about to travel for 3-4 days work. So I just had to take it with me!
> Lovely piece. The higher-beat PT5000 movement is wonderfully smooth.
> Very slight bezel misalignment, not enough to bother me (and I've got plenty much worse!).
> Once again can highly recommend WR Watches. 2 recent purchases, and its highly likely I'll be back for more.
> 
> View attachment 14632305


Will the bronze turn dark or pit in the future? Super nice watch by the way... was planning to get one too


----------



## yankeexpress

After being on the lookout for one of these since last summer, finally....










The Spork that Seiko never improved


----------



## DMCBanshee

After 3 years of hunting, I finally found this Orsa Sea Viper


----------



## 0pticalillusi0n000

After 2 weeks, it's finally here. Using less than 1/300th of the Helson SD38's water resistance to complete my current task. Lol









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40

So here I am at the time of Year when I have some odd bits of money that have been gifted to me by some very kind people, who knowing my penchant for the odd Watch or other time piece related, goodies have said to use this to buy something I would like.

OK, so for some good or bad reasons I like watches, in particular Divers and/or Chronographs :think: So I had a look on the usual suspects, Alix, Gearbest as they keep sending me bargain offers and several other of the cheap Global watch purveyors............As one does :roll:

I had almost decided on a Sharkey or more probably a Sharkey 007 Homage type, when yon FleaBay pops up an alternative as they do.

So I decided to buy myself this little beastie :-d

SEIKO SNZH53J BLUE DIAL AUTOMATIC WATCH MADE IN JAPAN VERSION MINT CONDITION. Looks like a reasonable barely used example, with the usual Seiko bracelet, but fitted with a VINTAGE REAL LEATHER STRAP WITH BUTTERFLY CLASP. Not too keen on the leather strap, but then again that could be the pictures taken on a mobile phone that are not top notch photos I guess, but looks fine and I can always fit another strap or the bracelet, which I would probably mess about with anyway.

















Not a load of money and although nothing special the 7S36 movements are reliable enough and for a great Beater Seiko Diver for just over £100 delivered I am not about to moan! Ok, so it is not a DIVER, Diver, but getting wet washing the car probably won't hurt it, nor would getting caught in the Rain or washing my hands, so no more than I need, and looks far better than the money I paid IMHO, so I trust I will be chuffed to rocks with it. Should get it after Christmas and before the New Year.

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## NYSCOTTY

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Some off the watches being posted here are hardly affordable! Grand Seikos Omega ect don't get me wrong love them but is this thread for cheaper watches!


----------



## NYSCOTTY

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Nah not buying it mate! It clearly states Affordable watches! So it's ok for me to post my Chopard Mille Miglia gmt that's on its way than? Don't get me wrong I love high end watches but you need to keep it with in the theme of the thread.


----------



## Cvp33

LINK -> https://www.deepbluewatches.com/di10ii40audi27.html

$209 after coupon code DEEP

Trigger pulled. Deep Blue Master1000 Gen2 in 40mm with the matte yellow dial on beads of rice. It's a looker.


----------



## leastonh

Cvp33 said:


> LINK -> https://www.deepbluewatches.com/di10ii40audi27.html
> 
> $209 after coupon code DEEP
> 
> Trigger pulled. Deep Blue Master1000 Gen2 in 40mm with the matte yellow dial on beads of rice. It's a looker.


I've banned myself from the Deep Blue site and you go and post that one here. It's very nice in yellow. As it's in the US I won't buy one though. Shipping, taxes and fees will drive the price too high.


----------



## Cvp33

2 more.....Zelos Hammerhead to go with my SkyRaider, Mako and Great White.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Cvp33

The total haul....

Helm Komodo actually paid for in June, supposedly shipping this week or next.










Zelos Hammerhead II in 2 color ways.



















Deep Blue matte yellow dial.










And a last minute Tissot.


----------



## ObiWonWD40

Happy Christmas Morning Folks!

Definition of a "Happy Christmas" = Having a New Watch to wear, (well new to me at least )

















Yesterday our nice Post Lady turned up just after 10:30 am and dropped off a package from the eBay Seller in Northern Ireland. Great of him to ship it Royal Mail Special Delivery, at no extra cost, so I had the watch for Christmas! The Mem Sahib snatched it off me and transferred the cash into my Bank Account, so I had to wait until this morning to actually unwrap and wear it.

Very pleasantly surprised |> All the reviews I have read are not just the usual hype, this time it is a good as they say IMHO. I was not sure of the strap from the photos on the ad in Fleabay, but in reality, it is growing on me. The watch is a great as most Seiko 5's wth a 7s36 movement are, and you either love 'em or hate 'em, but to me they are a rock solid movement that does exactly what they say on the Spec!

I had debated on getting one of these since around this time last year, but fell short of actually pulling the trigger on one, but now for just over the £100 price, delivered! I am delighted with this and am now wondering why I had not bought one earlier. ;-) I was not sure about the strap, but in reality it is very good quality and the look is fast growing on me, but the seller gave me the original Seiko Bracelet too, but for the moment, that will stay in the bag it is packed in.

Looking at this review, I can see where the look originated from: https://wornandwound.com/review/review-seiko-5-snzh53-diver-in-blue/

So I hope you all have a Very Happy & Peaceful Christmas Holiday.

Very best regards,
Jim


----------



## mannal

Shipping tomorrow. It's hard to find non-rendered images. I did find this YouTube video.














Edit:


----------



## TheNightsWatch

Vostok Amphibia incoming from Moscow, Russia









Bulova Curv incoming from NY, USA


----------



## NamNorimai

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Happy Christmas Morning Folks!
> 
> Definition of a "Happy Christmas" = Having a New Watch to wear, (well new to me at least )
> 
> View attachment 14727739
> 
> 
> View attachment 14727741
> 
> 
> Yesterday our nice Post Lady turned up just after 10:30 am and dropped off a package from the eBay Seller in Northern Ireland. Great of him to ship it Royal Mail Special Delivery, at no extra cost, so I had the watch for Christmas! The Mem Sahib snatched it off me and transferred the cash into my Bank Account, so I had to wait until this morning to actually unwrap and wear it.
> 
> Very pleasantly surprised |> All the reviews I have read are not just the usual hype, this time it is a good as they say IMHO. I was not sure of the strap from the photos on the ad in Fleabay, but in reality, it is growing on me. The watch is a great as most Seiko 5's wth a 7s36 movement are, and you either love 'em or hate 'em, but to me they are a rock solid movement that does exactly what they say on the Spec!
> 
> I had debated on getting one of these since around this time last year, but fell short of actually pulling the trigger on one, but now for just over the £100 price, delivered! I am delighted with this and am now wondering why I had not bought one earlier. ;-) I was not sure about the strap, but in reality it is very good quality and the look is fast growing on me, but the seller gave me the original Seiko Bracelet too, but for the moment, that will stay in the bag it is packed in.
> 
> Looking at this review, I can see where the look originated from: https://wornandwound.com/review/review-seiko-5-snzh53-diver-in-blue/
> 
> So I hope you all have a Very Happy & Peaceful Christmas Holiday.
> 
> Very best regards,
> Jim


It's a great watch. Wear it in good health!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piede

Picture credits to internet









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## TheNightsWatch

Xeric Halograph Chrono in silver/black + a mystery Xeric watch...I have serious issues


----------



## Skeptical

Christmas present to myself










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

I gave in to the Dark Side twenty minutes before the end of the decade and bought my first connected watch. A Garmin Instinct.

Picture is from Amazon from where it was purchased. Seems to be a shortage of these things everywhere. It will not be delivered until the 10 to the 12th of January.

Whoa! That's a huge picture. lol


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

TheNightsWatch said:


> Xeric Halograph Chrono in silver/black + a mystery Xeric watch...I have serious issues
> 
> View attachment 14733803


Man that's very cool looking!

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Piede said:


> Picture credits to internet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


What model Seiko is that? It's stunning...

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lowrota

My first G-shock! Cannot quite believe it - never thought i'd get a digital... but even more surprising is that I have already earmarked the next one (x10's cheaper one too luckily!)


----------



## kslav

Recently I felt an urgent need to buy a pilot watch  After some research I found this Stoic pilot which I ordered last night. I like that it has that classic WWII design with some modern twist (AR coated sapphire, gray sunburst dial). Considering the specs and the price drop from original 390 to 159 usd I thing it is a good deal.


----------



## Ziptie

Ziptie said:


> Well, I'm in Zurich and figured I should buy a watch.
> 
> So I bought a used, 10 year old, pristine, solar JDM Citizen from Singapore. Duratect MRK & DLC bezel, GMT, etc. PMD56-2973


In person it's even better. The AR makes the crystal disappear. There's not a mark on it.


----------



## ZeeJayTC81

Just got this in the mail. Can't wait to wear it when the weather gets warmer!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh

ZeeJayTC81 said:


> Just got this in the mail. Can't wait to wear it when the weather gets warmer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Very nice! I love the colour. Reminds me very much of the blue Raven Endeavour


----------



## fyioska

Hit the button on a Duro, winging it's way from the US. Probably get hit with customs but will still work out cheaper than the massively inflated prices over here in the UK!









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

New stainless steel cased A1000 from a seller in Spain



Wonder why these are not more widely available. And why-O-why doesn't it have a CDT?


----------



## Rocat

yankeexpress said:


> New stainless steel cased A1000 from a seller in Spain
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder why these are not more widely available. And why-O-why doesn't it have a CDT?


Does it use the weak amber led in the corner or does it have proper EL?


----------



## hollywoodphil

I'M SO EXCITING!









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil

Ziptie said:


> Well, I'm in Zurich and figured I should buy a watch.
> 
> So I bought a used, 10 year old, pristine, solar JDM Citizen from Singapore. Duratect MRK & DLC bezel, GMT, etc. PMD56-2973
> 
> Seller photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock photo of the 71, 72, 73


Hahaha!

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 0pticalillusi0n000

hollywoodphil said:


> I'M SO EXCITING!
> 
> View attachment 14753153
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


That dial is aging beautifully

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil

TheNightsWatch said:


> Xeric Halograph Chrono in silver/black + a mystery Xeric watch...I have serious issues
> 
> View attachment 14733803


That's what you call a contraption, right there.

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil

0pticalillusi0n000 said:


> That dial is aging beautifully
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Isn't it marvelous!?

I've been on the brink of buying a new, cushion case, Scuba Dude for a long time, but when I saw that dial...

He had already marked it down, but let me talk him out of another 10%, bless his heart. And, he listed it as "serviced, cleaned, and oiled", so .

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Just got this SKX007J that I put on Super Engineer I


----------



## mattbarker007

fyioska said:


> Hit the button on a Duro, winging it's way from the US. Probably get hit with customs but will still work out cheaper than the massively inflated prices over here in the UK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


Oh, I bought one of these about two months ago and LOVE it! Money well spent!


----------



## fyioska

mattbarker007 said:


> Oh, I bought one of these about two months ago and LOVE it! Money well spent!
> 
> View attachment 14755397


Nice, it's going straight on one of those Bond NATO's too!

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> Shipping tomorrow. It's hard to find non-rendered images. I did find this YouTube video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14731459
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> View attachment 14731531


Had a nice conversation with my Postman via my Ring (doorbell camera). Guy knows me well and knows that I'm probably expecting a watch. I could not convince him to leave it without a signature. No worries since I was expecting it Monday.


----------



## Cvp33

Maratac SR-35 full titanium (grade 5) dive watch complete with solid titanium end links. Best $343 I've spent this week.




























LINKY - > https://countycomm.com/collections/...-watch-with-date-titanium-bracelet-by-maratac

COUPON CODE - EDC10 To net down to ~$343 delivered after tax


----------



## ObiWonWD40

Stock Photo, - actual Pictures to Follow Later ;-)
Seiko 5 Sports SRPC51J1









My final watch purchase for this Holiday Season :-!

I have found for the past few years that around this time of year it is a good time to get great deals. Not so much from the usual suspects, the dealers, but also from the folks having a clear-out, taking advantage of things like Free eBay listings and the like. Which is where I suspect I got this deal for a good price on an eBay Auction.

I paid:

Order total

Subtotal £ 114.00
Postage £ 3.48
Total £ 117.48

But, now I have received the beast and done a bit more research, I is one very Happy Bunny 

Here are the Specs and the dimensions for those who are interested in those things, but it looks unused/unworn as the bracelet still has the plastic covering! For the money I paid, I am in 7th Heaven |>

Seiko 5 Sports SRPC51J1

Gender: Mens

Style: business

Display: Analog

Bracelet Color: Silver

Clasp: fold-over-clasp-with-double-push-button-safety

Case: Stainless-Steel Case

Case Diameter: 51 (with crown) x 48 (W) x 13 mm (thickness)

Bracelet: Stainless-Steel Bracelet

Caseback: See-Through

Dial Color: Blue Dial

Hand: Hands and Markers

Dial Glass: Hardlex

Face Height: 40 mm

Lug Width: mm

Max Length: 220 mm Circumference

Water Resistant: 100 Meters 10 Bar

Movement: Mechanical : Automatic

Movement Country: Japan

Weight: 0g

Function: 3 hands (hour, minute, second)
Date display at 3 o'clock position

So this Christmas Season, has been very good for me - Four Watches, a Mako Pepsi Diver, a Orient Automatic Pilots/Field watch and two very nice Seiko 5 Divers. So I had better sit quiet and enjoy gloating for a bit b-), as I think I must have used up all my eBay Bidding Karma :roll:, the Mem Sahib bought me two of them and the Slush Fund to buy myself A 007 Sharkey clone I spent on the Mako and this last Seiko 5, but I am very pleased that I did, as I believe the Sharkies are going to be around for a while to come, so maybe I can grab myself a deal in a few months.

I hope you all had a very successful time as I did :-!

Very best regards,
I hope that 2020 is a Great Year for us all!
Jim


----------



## tcl

Cvp33 said:


> Maratac SR-35 full titanium (grade 5) dive watch complete with solid titanium end links. Best $343 I've spent this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice logo. It looks a bit like Maserati's.


----------



## Cvp33

tcl said:


> Nice logo. It looks a bit like Maserati's.











Very close:

- barbs in vs out
- 3 lines below vs 2
- center spear splits with Maserati's 
- outer spears curve on Maserati's vs straight for Maratac
- Maserati always includes the shaft of the trident


----------



## bigmatt17073

Cvp33 said:


> Maratac SR-35 full titanium (grade 5) dive watch complete with solid titanium end links. Best $343 I've spent this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LINKY - > https://countycomm.com/collections/...-watch-with-date-titanium-bracelet-by-maratac
> 
> COUPON CODE - EDC10 To net down to ~$343 delivered after tax


I really hate this place sometimes. I now have the same watch on the way with a couple of straps as well. I can't help it I'm weak.


----------



## Cvp33

bigmatt17073 said:


> I really hate this place sometimes. I now have the same watch on the way with a couple of straps as well. I can't help it I'm weak.


My New Years resolution is to sell off 30% of my collection and buy no new watches until I find my dream watch (which I'm not sharing) at a deal price. So basically I cave 4 days into the New Year. That my friends is called willpower.


----------



## dfwcowboy

hollywoodphil said:


> That's what you call a contraption, right there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


I just want to know what drugs one needs to be on to make sense of their watches.


----------



## tcl

dfwcowboy said:


> I just want to know what drugs one needs to be on to make sense of their watches.
> 
> View attachment 14759703


I'll take the Cobra and pass on the watch.


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> Had a nice conversation with my Postman via my Ring (doorbell camera). Guy knows me well and knows that I'm probably expecting a watch. I could not convince him to leave it without a signature. No worries since I was expecting it Monday.


----------



## dfwcowboy

San Martin 62MAS

Seagull 1963

Vostok Amphibia 170862

Seiko Flight Chronograph SNA411

Vostok Amphibia 420658


----------



## i-man

dfwcowboy said:


> San Martin 62MAS
> 
> Seagull 1963
> 
> Vostok Amphibia 170862
> 
> Seiko Flight Chronograph SNA411
> 
> Vostok Amphibia 420658


That's a solid "affordables starter pack" right there. Enjoy them!


----------



## yankeexpress

Inbound










GA-2100TH, the first version I have seen with a positive screen


----------



## AP81

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> What model Seiko is that? It's stunning...
> 
> Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


SPB051


----------



## dfwcowboy

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> What model Seiko is that? It's stunning...
> 
> Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


The SBDC051/053 is Seiko's latest reissue of the 62 MAS. IMO it's not that faithful of a reissue, but nonetheless a very attractive watch in it's own respect with an impressive list of specs. I'm kinda full up on divers right now or I'd be looking hard at that one or the SBDC055. If they put the 6R35 in them, I'd be looking even harder.


----------



## schumacher62

incoming from Japan!


----------



## Cvp33

schumacher62 said:


> incoming from Japan!


I bought both a little over 2 years ago......maybe 3. You're going to love it.


----------



## pr0t0n

tcl said:


> Nice logo. It looks a bit like Maserati's.





Cvp33 said:


> View attachment 14756941
> 
> 
> Very close:
> 
> - barbs in vs out
> - 3 lines below vs 2
> - center spear splits with Maserati's
> - outer spears curve on Maserati's vs straight for Maratac
> - Maserati always includes the shaft of the trident


It must be an homage then.


----------



## SteamJ

It looks like I will have a new arrival tomorrow. Here's a preview. I have to get some extra links for it as it's not coming with extras and the company will ship me 3 free links (I have to wait until Monday when they more in to order though) so here's a picture of a link from the mesh bracelet as a teaser.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Finally received my BSH Sub, love it!


----------



## cygnus atratus

This one just arrived &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## 0pticalillusi0n000

Steinhart ocean one 39mm on its way in. Which means I have a Tisell marine diver that needs a new home.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## soulsocket7

Citizen Eco-Drive Field Chronograph.
Just arrived yesterday. It's a beautiful watch with a very classic look. 100m WR and solar power quartz mean it's basically worry free. The included canvas band looks really nice, but is super stiff and uncomfortable, so I threw it on a chunky leather band I had laying around and the older leather with the vintage face is a perfect fit. I've travelled the same path that many of you here on the forum seem to follow. First i was obsessed with divers, then it was the field watches. Lately it's been chronographs and this one is a winner if you are on a budget. Normally retails for between $125 and $150, but I found a seller of refurbished ones on ebay. Picked it up for $75. IF you are in your chronograph phase, do yourself a favor and pick this watch up.


----------



## The Watch Ho

Just in and on the wrist. Love this color combo....


----------



## jatherly

Yema Rallygraf Panda - just arrived yesterday, strap from B&R Bands.


----------



## kslav

Received my Stoic Pilot two days ago. It took only six days from Hong Kong to US - pretty impressive! I like the watch a lot, the dial is beautiful, the finish is perfect. Only slight disappointment - it looks smaller then I expected. The case size is 38mm as listed, but the bezel is smaller than the case - 36mm, so the watch wears smaller.


----------



## kslav

And... I have two more pilots traveling from China: 
San Martin (black type B dial)








And Carnival with similar specs but different dial on a bracelet


----------



## The Watch Ho

Happy to have this just in from C. Ward's sale this month.


----------



## hollywoodphil

tcl said:


> I'll take the Cobra and pass on the watch.


And that's what you call "High Concept".

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JWNAS

I have a blue Islander in the mail, looking like it'll arrive Monday. I shall post pics of that retina-searing blue once it's here. Thuper excite!


----------



## Airlyss

Cvp33 said:


> Maratac SR-35 full titanium (grade 5) dive watch complete with solid titanium end links. Best $343 I've spent this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LINKY - > https://countycomm.com/collections/...-watch-with-date-titanium-bracelet-by-maratac
> 
> COUPON CODE - EDC10 To net down to ~$343 delivered after tax


Lol @ "best 343 spent this week". Can't wait to see what you spend your 343 on next week! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airlyss

An old Victorinox white dial tool watch I won on eBay for $49. Wanted one as a high schooler but they were $450 back then!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Cvp33

Airlyss said:


> Lol @ "best 343 spent this week". Can't wait to see what you spend your 343 on next week!


----------



## Dedan

Expecting this one to be delivered tomorrow. Can't wait!

Casio Edifice EFV-100D


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## TheNightsWatch

MTD-1079 numeral/copper tone version to pair with a 22mm black HELM rubber dive strap. I think it'll be a nice chunky utilitarian piece for under $110.


----------



## Valksing

yankeexpress said:


> Inbound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GA-2100TH, the first version I have seen with a positive screen


Christmas Edition? Wouldn't mind finding that under the tree!


----------



## kslav

Received my next Pilot watch - San Martin from AliEx. Love it! Great quality and feel. And perfect size for me.


----------



## Fergfour

I'll try the bracelet initially but I'm thinking it'd look good with a barton silicon black with red trim


----------



## Cvp33

You win some, you lose some. I was bidding on an Undone Titanium Batman on eBay. Can't see paying $369 new, but I was willing to go $250.......it sold for $319. Oh well.

Then I saw the NTH Tikuna Diver. Absolutely a great watch even at the full $650 price......but extremely happy with paying $473 for a new, never worn version. Got a feeling this will be the first of many NTH's in my future.


----------



## epezikpajoow

Incoming.......









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## TacticalTimbo




----------



## ryan850

Sending out a standard 65 and picking up this.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## eldridge214

Oh man... after two weeks of mail problems.. delays.. nonsense status updates, a bracelet for my Farer Eldridge just notified as being delivered. Happy days.

Showed up the same day an another watch strap was delivered .. must. Get. home.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

The bronze Sammy Seiko never made....ironically powered by a Seiko movement:


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

SNE543 fresh off the brown truck & straight onto the Gekota mesh...


----------



## Tycho Brahe

GA-2100 Casioak


----------



## Cvp33

yankeexpress said:


> The bronze Sammy Seiko never made....ironically powered by a Seiko movement:


What's your thoughts on these Yankee?


----------



## schumacher62

arrived today. a lovely old thing.








this as well, just today and just for giggles.


----------



## yankeexpress

Cvp33 said:


> What's your thoughts on these Yankee?


Haven't received it yet, but a bronze Samurai is not a watch Seiko will actually ever make, and these have sapphire, NH35, unique colors and a low price. Not much risk to my mind.


----------



## i-man

Just got this in today. Already have a clear resin bezel and strap on order for future mods, and I'm trying to decide on a bullbar color as well. Cheap mod-able watches are the sweet spot for me!


----------



## Ipse

Interesting, I see the interest for San Martin watches going rapidly up...

I succumbed too... o|









From wrwatches.com....10% off for the Chinese New year.


----------



## mtnmvr

DarkShot said:


> Two new pieces on the way!
> 
> A SARB065,
> 
> View attachment 2089114
> 
> 
> And an orange hand Pradata DLC!
> 
> View attachment 2089122
> 
> 
> Oh, and some PVD zulu straps for the Pradata.
> 
> The nato-haters will probably call me a sinner for doing so, but the Cocktail time will most likely sit on some colourful natos 'till I get a nicer strap for it. From what I've seen it looks like the right colour combination could absolutely work with it.


That has become one of my favorite watches. Now you have given me even more way to wear it. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL H.

Cheers p


----------



## jcombs1

DA46


----------



## DMCBanshee

Just got this Marathon Maple Leaf JSAR


----------



## DMCBanshee

jcombs1 said:


> DA46
> View attachment 14798429


This German looks awesome on bracelet!


----------



## jcombs1

DMCBanshee said:


> This German looks awesome on bracelet!


Thanks! It is awesome.


----------



## fyioska

Casio Royale. Been holding off but only £22 atm so why not. Second Casio to the collection!









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1

SKX033


----------



## DMCBanshee

I just got this Precista PRS 3, I'm usually a bracelet guy but I need to admit this one looks better on Canvas.


----------



## gawa

Orient Mako II


----------



## mtnmvr

DMCBanshee said:


> Just got this Marathon Maple Leaf JSAR


Looks sharp but would swallow my arm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

in titanium.


----------



## Fatboi_ET

40mm Brass Helson Shark Diver (SD40 RBUJ)


----------



## cygnus atratus

Just said yes to one of these. Looking forward to its arrival.


----------



## Jarvar

Citizen BN0150-09L









Picture taken from Divewatchesblog.com


----------



## Jarvar

double post


----------



## Ziptie

Bulova Accutron II Snorkel 98b219 NIB


----------



## foxzone

I got Herodia for a second. On pics seems to look blue but is more greenish for whatever reason. returned but quality was pretty good for me. solid feel.


----------



## foxzone

I am waiting for Mido Ocean Star. opinions are vary. I am curious if I like it.


----------



## mannal

First watch ordered in 2020.


----------



## schumacher62

theres a brand new seiko solar titanium coming, but i'm most excited about these three timex.


----------



## Tycho Brahe

foxzone said:


> I am waiting for Mido Ocean Star. opinions are vary. I am curious if I like it.
> View attachment 14811277


great watch- accurate, thin & one of the best adjustable clasps


----------



## Rocat

mannal said:


> First watch ordered in 2020.
> 
> View attachment 14812615


This style is growing on me. When this arrives I'd love to know if the hands and markers have that aged/patina'd look or if the markers and hands are in fact white. I've had a hard time telling from photos on the web.


----------



## Ziptie

schumacher62 said:


> theres a brand new seiko solar titanium coming


Link? Thanks!


----------



## schumacher62

Ziptie said:


> Link? Thanks!











how about a photo? SBPX103!


----------



## JimWharton

Just arrived. Love the functionality and the look. It's super comfortable on the wrist...but the contrast/brightness/legibility isn't good.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tcl

JimWharton said:


> Just arrived. Love the functionality and the look. It's super comfortable on the wrist...but the contrast/brightness/legibility isn't good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Equalizer's watch!!!


----------



## DMCBanshee

Just got this H20 Kalmar Destro from a member here, love it!


----------



## ramrod77

Nautica diver received yesterday and I really like it. I tend to buy watches in 5's so have 3 more coming in today and the rest on Friday.


----------



## SteamJ

ramrod77 said:


> Nautica diver received yesterday and I really like it. I tend to buy watches in 5's so have 3 more coming in today and the rest on Friday.


Hey I got a new Nautica yesterday too.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

Rocat said:


> This style is growing on me. When this arrives I'd love to know if the hands and markers have that aged/patina'd look or if the markers and hands are in fact white. I've had a hard time telling from photos on the web.


Pardon my lint


----------



## ramrod77

Got some more today. 2 Roberto Cavalli and a Seiko.


----------



## fyioska

Had to go for the blue dial, can't wait!









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica

The most stupid watch related thing I've done was to sell my Pulsar RAF crono (PJN299). Hope _*this*_ one can fill it's place:


----------



## VaEagle

Lots of watches sold recently ... which means a newbie on the wrist today: a Seiko SBDC053. Hard to capture how pretty this blue is in person.


----------



## VaEagle

cuica said:


> The most stupid watch related thing I've done was to sell my Pulsar RAF crono (PJN299). Hope _*this*_ one can fill it's place:


If that's your worst mistake, then you've barely scratched the surface of watch-related stupidity. You have plenty of time to do far more wacky things, believe me.


----------



## WorthTheWrist

So, several things came together in me making an impulse purchase today:

1. I've been desiring a new titanium watch on bracelet.
2. I'm always up for a tooly ana-digi.
3. I not too long ago got my first Tissot, the Gentleman Powermatic 80 Silicium, and am really impressed.

... So when I saw this on Jomashop for only $399 with coupon code -- way better than the price I see for it anywhere else -- I didn't hesitate.









That bracelet looks so cool! Kinda German.

And here's a great look at the cool functionality:


----------



## yankeexpress

Incoming from Spain


----------



## The Watch Ho

Love my Deep Blue's !


----------



## schumacher62

a pristine TX on the way! it's a first for me, i don't know much about these discontinued models.


----------



## AP81

yankeexpress said:


> Incoming from Spain


What ref is that? Looks cool


----------



## leastonh

AP81 said:


> What ref is that? Looks cool


DW-291H-1AVE


----------



## Fatboi_ET

PerpetuaL SC-03

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePsychoToad

Got this Vostok coming in from Chistopol! Also in the package will be a couple of bezels, couple of straps and display case back.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattbarker007

My Casio Duro Marlin needed a friend.


----------



## JRF1

Steinhart OVM in the mail, should arrive this Wed and I am so excited!


----------



## JRF1

Steinhart OVM above arriving tomorrow; just pulled the trigger on a Seiko SARB033 before the supply runs out, should arrive Friday:









I have to stop now for at least a few months...


----------



## thejollywatcher

Arriving Thursday.










Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## dfwcowboy




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## ryan850

yankeexpress said:


>


Nice colorway!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattbarker007

Oh, I got this guy and it's band today!


----------



## mattbarker007

Oh, I got this guy and it's band today!

View attachment 14844803


View attachment 14844805


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Cvp33

Couldn't resist. Octon diver with Miyota Hi-Beat 9015 moment. Great specs under $250.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Cvp33 said:


> Couldn't resist. Octon diver with Miyota Hi-Beat 9015 moment. Great specs under $250.


Sort of a mad-cap homage (in the genuine sense of the word) to the Rolex & Tudor sports watch catalog. Energetic, handsome, inexpensive, well speced, and not too serious. I like it. Look forward to reviews from you and the others who bought it.


----------



## Cvp33

@Watchcrank - Definitely a Rolex Bamford vibe to it. Bright color ways + snowflake hour hand + lightning bolt second hand. Nice size too at 40mm.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Cvp33 said:


> @Watchcrank - Definitely a Rolex Bamford vibe to it. Bright color ways + snowflake hour hand + lightning bolt second hand. Nice size too at 40mm.


It also reminds me of the clean cheerfulness some of the better done Mumbai redials, except the movement won't be a basket case. :-d It's a cool watch.


----------



## Cvp33

watchcrank said:


> It also reminds me of the clean cheerfulness some of the better done Mumbai redials, except the movement won't be a basket case. :-d It's a cool watch.


Yeah, I have a few of those 17 jewel handwinders.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Cvp33 said:


> Yeah, I have a few of those 17 jewel handwinders.


Aha! I was actually thinking of your collection - specifically that very photo - when I was thinking of well-done Mumbai dials, I just didn't remember those were yours. |>

I've dipped my toe into that market mainly for spare movements for my Favre-Leuba twin-barrel obsession. You've done much better aesthetically there than I have. b-)


----------



## The Watch Ho

This just in.


----------



## TgeekB

Waiting on my Meraud Bonaire.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tcl

The Watch Ho said:


> &#8230;..


Watch Ho, I ended up hunting one of these down after seeing your post even though I hadn't planned on buying any more watches this year.. The high contrast retro font really caught my eye. Also like the domed crystal. The only thing I would have preferred is a thinner case. This one is very thick for a quartz watch. I'm still glad I picked it up though. Looks like it was part of designer brand set that included a pen and a wallet. I'm guessing that some people bought the set for the pen or the wallet and didn't want the watch.


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Strela Cosmos CO40CYB-AW.
Forest Green Vario full grain Italian leather strap.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40

Storm Ciara was in full force yesterday afternoon, so I thought it was a good time to to a bit of Fleabay Bargain Hunting and managed to bag this pair for £60 delivered. They are apparently in full working order, but look as if they need a bit of TLC and exterior refurbishment, but could be good for the money. The left hand one is a take on the Military watch the company used to make and the right hand example is a Mecha-Quartz.

So I need another chronograph or two :-s But once cleaned up I can decide if they will stay or get given away or donated to charity :-!

But a nice buy IMHO b-)

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## fyioska

Been watching this for a while on Ebay and decided I had to have it after the seller accepted an offer. 1970's goodness!

At the bottom, second from right.


----------



## gafi

Fatboi_ET said:


> Strela Cosmos CO40CYB-AW.
> Forest Green Vario full grain Italian leather strap.
> 
> View attachment 14855209
> 
> 
> View attachment 14855211
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful. Where from?

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET

gafi said:


> Beautiful. Where from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


https://www.poljot24.de/en/marken/strela/co40cyb-aw.html


----------



## v8chrono

Spinnaker Bradner, arriving Thursday


----------



## leastonh

v8chrono said:


> Spinnaker Bradner, arriving Thursday
> 
> View attachment 14859951


Nice looking watch, congrats  I have a Spinnaker Spence and love it. Really nice quality watches. The beads of rice bracelet is the most comfortable one I own.


----------



## v8chrono

leastonh said:


> Nice looking watch, congrats  I have a Spinnaker Spence and love it. Really nice quality watches. The beads of rice bracelet is the most comfortable one I own.


Thanks, I rather like the BOR bracelet too, gives it a vintage feel, although I doubt many super-compressors of years gone by where fitted with them; usually it was reserved for upmarket dress watches.


----------



## jgallamore

Just came today, pretty sure my F5 button is broken now.

Seiko SBDY053

Missed on the Frost Monster, but didnt hesitate on the Baby Tuna version.




























Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## clbryant1981

Ordered a Seiko turtle and a Vostok amphibian! Can’t wait for them to arrive.


----------



## cygnus atratus

Just arrived. A.maz.ing!


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

jgallamore said:


> Just came today, pretty sure my F5 button is broken now.
> 
> Seiko SBDY053
> 
> Missed on the Frost Monster, but didnt hesitate on the Baby Tuna version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


Very cool dial mate! Nice...

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

cant have too many timex!


----------



## VaEagle

cygnus atratus said:


> Just arrived. A.maz.ing!
> 
> View attachment 14862599


That Steinhart is on my shortlist. Is that the 39 or 42mm version?

I really like Steinhart and like to see the company producing their own look.


----------



## Sugman

It's not in the mail as of an hour ago...


----------



## SteamJ

On the way to go with my STO Turtle.


----------



## VaEagle

No longer in the mail, as of a couple hours ago. Couldn't decide between the white or light blue Hamtun H2 Kraken, so I bought both:


----------



## cygnus atratus

VaEagle said:


> That Steinhart is on my shortlist. Is that the 39 or 42mm version?
> 
> I really like Steinhart and like to see the company producing their own look.


42mm


----------



## Ziptie

Got a nice price on a smooth sweeping refurbished Bulova. First thing is to get it on leather.


----------



## schumacher62

just arrived!


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## yankeexpress

DW-291H


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

yankeexpress said:


> DW-291H


That's a unusual G what is it?

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> That's a unusual G what is it?


Not a G-Shock,

New version Casio DW-291 comes in at least 3 colorways


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

yankeexpress said:


> Not a G-Shock,
> 
> New version Casio DW-291 comes in at least 3 colorways


I see cool watch..

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattbarker007

As a graduate of The Ohio State University, I needed a watch to wear with my Buckeye gear. This will be on my wrist for tomorrow's basketball game.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

V -Day present from wife.


----------



## Rocat

mannal said:


> V -Day present from wife.
> 
> View attachment 14870921
> 
> 
> View attachment 14870923


How's that bezel alignment? It looks a bit off from this angle. Obviously a real Seiko then. 

Wait a minute. The indices are lumed but not the minute and hour hand?


----------



## mannal

Rocat said:


> How's that bezel alignment? It looks a bit off from this angle. Obviously a real Seiko then.
> 
> Wait a minute. The indices are lumed but not the minute and hour hand?


I'm standing a bit off to the left and yes, no lume on hands. Smooth sweep is nice. It replaced this guy:


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## SteamJ

The Samurai arrived today to join its cousin.


----------



## tcl

mannal said:


> V -Day present from wife.
> 
> View attachment 14870921
> 
> 
> View attachment 14870923


Nice gift. I've got this one. Looks great but runs a little fast. I rotate it with a Bulova that keeps better time. Both have smooth sweeping second hands.


----------



## mannal

I was just informed that I have one of these on the way. Wife tried to get it here by V-Day. When she new it would be late, she got me the Seiko clock. I was pretty freaking happy with the clock.

"This is the way"


----------



## mannal

But wait, that's not all. If you mine this thread, you will see that I tend to acquire watches 3 at a time. Thanks to a fellow forum member, I have this on the the way.


----------



## schumacher62

$23 all in.


----------



## ZM-73

On it's way, Deep Blue Diver 1000 Auto 40mm. Blue abalone shell dial.


----------



## kslav

Ordered last night. Thanks to another thread on this forum for heads up


----------



## Gazza74

Ordered from Amazon yesterday, arrived this morning. Not bad for $30.


----------



## ChronoTraveler

New Hamilton Khaki Field, white version with two straps from Topper Jewelers:


----------



## Fatboi_ET

Boldr Venture automatic in Forest green on a Khaki Green SEAL strap.

















On a HELM Khaki canvas strap...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

DW-291










CA-53WF

View attachment 14877935


----------



## PAUL H.

*From 1967.....
Cheers p *


----------



## watchcrank_tx

PAUL H. said:


> View attachment 14879673
> 
> *From 1967.....
> Cheers p *


Lovely find! Congrats! |>


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

PAUL H. said:


> View attachment 14879673
> 
> *From 1967.....
> Cheers p *


I had the Casio calculator watch in the 80s and my teacher would go nut if she caught me using it lol

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> But wait, that's not all. If you mine this thread, you will see that I tend to acquire watches 3 at a time. Thanks to a fellow forum member, I have this on the the way.
> 
> View attachment 14871269


Nice watch. Expectations were/are exceeded.


----------



## yankeexpress

98A254 Surfboard reissue


----------



## yankeexpress

DW-291


----------



## Tycho Brahe

Mido Multifort Chronometer Anthracite.....been lusting after this one since it was released over a year ago.
\
edit: returning -didn't live up to my expectations


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Just bought a Casio G-Shock Metal Bezel 25th Anniversary GM6900-1 and should be here in three days! It was bloody expensive at $415 Aud from Discover Japan. It's not really the type off watch I'd buy but I felt like I needed a G with some colour as most off mine are black.









Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62

tasty!


----------



## fyioska

Looking forward to this combo!









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

yankeexpress said:


> 98A254 Surfboard reissue


Never seen that one before! Nice.

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

Can't resist blue and I've long wanted a Duro so....


----------



## leastonh

sticky said:


> Can't resist blue and I've long wanted a Duro so....
> 
> View attachment 14896285


Very nice! Where did you get it? I've been wanting a Duro for a long time, but the prices here in the UK are insane.


----------



## A4S

leastonh said:


> Very nice! Where did you get it? I've been wanting a Duro for a long time, but the prices here in the UK are insane.


Ordered mine from here 
https://www.greatwatches.co.uk/prod...2020-analog-200m-diver-sports-watch-brand-new


----------



## leastonh

A4S said:


> Ordered mine from here
> https://www.greatwatches.co.uk/prod...2020-analog-200m-diver-sports-watch-brand-new


Great stuff, thanks. It says they ship from Las Vegas of all places. Did you have to pay tax on it?


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

leastonh said:


> Very nice! Where did you get it? I've been wanting a Duro for a long time, but the prices here in the UK are insane.


Mate I was in the UK last year and I couldn't believe the cost to buy online over their! I though Australia was expensive...

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Mate I was in the UK last year and I couldn't believe the cost to buy online over their! I though Australia was expensive...


Yeah, they've gone the same way the SKX series went. A complete rip off.


----------



## A4S

leastonh said:


> Great stuff, thanks. It says they ship from Las Vegas of all places. Did you have to pay tax on it?


Haven't got it yet - ordered it last week. Paid £50 for it which is cheaper than Amazon. It says there is nothing else to pay.


----------



## mystic nerd

I searched the Bay for one of these for a while before I found this one. It has an N9 date code, so 1979, the year I met my wife. The earlier versions had tuning fork movements; I have a preference for quartz.


----------



## ObiWonWD40

Yesterday, Sunday Afternoon, Grotty Weather so got to browsing Fleabay, made a silly Snipe Bid on this and got it for £65 :-d
Plus Postage, so should get it this week! :roll:

















Yes I know they have a reputation of being a Pigs Breakfast to use and I would have preferred another dial colour, but they seem to be getting rarer in the UK and for me the price was right! I think the list price was in the high £200s so I am happy to get one even an ex stock

Best regards
Jim


----------



## mystic nerd

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Yesterday, Sunday Afternoon, Grotty Weather so got to browsing Fleabay, made a silly Snipe Bid on this and got it for £65 :-d
> Plus Postage, so should get it this week! :roll:
> 
> View attachment 14898607
> 
> 
> View attachment 14898609
> 
> 
> Yes I know they have a reputation of being a Pigs Breakfast to use and I would have preferred another dial colour, but they seem to be getting rarer in the UK and for me the price was right! I think the list price was in the high £200s so I am happy to get one even an ex stock
> 
> Best regards
> Jim


I just now read an Amazon review that describes the various functions and operations. Wow.


----------



## leastonh

mystic nerd said:


> I just now read an Amazon review that describes the various functions and operations. Wow.


Shame it doesn't tell the time though!


----------



## ZM-73

Deep Blue Abalone Shell (40mm) diver arrived yesterday. Looks great an very solid build.


----------



## yankeexpress

Snagged a cheap DW-5600 off eBay to install in this new arrival green jelly bezel:

View attachment 14901289


----------



## ObiWonWD40

leastonh said:


> Shame it doesn't tell the time though!


That is a bugger, but never mind My Mobile Phone can give me the Time & Date :roll::-d;-):-!


----------



## leastonh

ObiWonWD40 said:


> That is a bugger, but never mind My Mobile Phone can give me the Time & Date :roll::-d;-):-!


Oh no! Jim, please tell us you're not turning into one of THOSE people..."Why do you need a watch when you have a mobile phone?" :-d


----------



## The Watch Ho

ZM-73 said:


> Deep Blue Abalone Shell (40mm) diver arrived yesterday. Looks great an very solid build.
> View attachment 14901263
> 
> 
> View attachment 14901265
> 
> 
> View attachment 14901271


Looks like there is another Deep Blue getting added to my collection! Beautiful!


----------



## The Watch Ho

This just in. Sapphire Crystal, nice clean dial, came with 3 straps, $99 new!


----------



## ZM-73

The Watch Ho said:


> Looks like there is another Deep Blue getting added to my collection! Beautiful!


Still had their discount code DEEP when I purchased it.


----------



## jkpa

Got it in yesterday after actively hunting it for a year and a half.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Gave up on Casio USA ever releasing the legible white-on-black JDM version of the Casioak, GA-2100-1AJF, so finally ordered it from Japan last night:









(Now watch as Casio USA announce it for $99 in a week or two. :-d)


----------



## The Watch Ho

I know most dont like this brand but I like the "normal" watches they produce. This is a quartz but a great deal for $47 shipped!


----------



## ZeeJayTC81

watchcrank said:


> Gave up on Casio USA ever releasing the legible white-on-black JDM version of the Casioak, GA-2100-1AJF, so finally ordered it from Japan last night:
> 
> View attachment 14903733
> 
> 
> (Now watch as Casio USA announce it for $99 in a week or two. :-d)


Can I ask where you ordered yours from? I have one coming through a German site, but it's on backorder (currently mid March).

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx

ZeeJayTC81 said:


> Can I ask where you ordered yours from? I have one coming through a German site, but it's on backorder (currently mid March).


I bought from the second cheapest seller on Ebay, since the cheapest seller didn't have great feedback. Price was cheaper than I found on Amazon or on several Western-facing Japanese sites I checked. ETA on delivery spans the entirety of March, so I may be in the same boat as you.


----------



## leastonh

The Watch Ho said:


> I know most dont like this brand but I like the "normal" watches they produce. This is a quartz but a great deal for $47 shipped!


I like my two Pro Diver watches from Invicta. They were dirt cheap, decent spec and have so far been great timekeepers (one auto, one quartz). For cheap beater watches that look reasonable, you can't go far wrong with them imo.


----------



## ZM-73

Incoming, Ravisa mechanical (apart from light) jump hour and Tressa Lux auto. Both NOS 1970s from Retro-Watches UK.








From Drop Shield Pascal SLDSH102-4








And just ordered Ball Rail Roader from ToM.


----------



## The Watch Ho

New brand for me. Could not pass up the sale. Nice auto watch for $75.


----------



## The Watch Ho

New brand for me. Could not pass up the sale. Nice auto watch for $75.

View attachment 14907185


----------



## Cvp33

Hoffman Racing Chronograph - almost bought one the last time this deal was posted.

$179 on sale (other colorways $189-$249, autos start at $369)
10% OFF w/ coupon code *NEW1*
*NET $161.10*

LINKY - > https://hoffmanwatches.com/pages/racing-40


----------



## ArmsOfTime

Seiko SARB017 - Finally.


----------



## mannal




----------



## tcl

mannal said:


> View attachment 14914197


Nice Seiko wall clock. What make is that digital alarm clock?


----------



## mannal

tcl said:


> Nice Seiko wall clock. What make is that digital alarm clock?


Pictek.


----------



## beanerds

Incoming ! Aragon DF-47 ordered and payed for yesterday , due in about 3-4 weeks .

Love that lime green color .

Beanerds.

ps. generic web photo .


----------



## sticky

It's quite a while since I ordered a G so I decided it was about time to correct it.


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~

New Toy (updated versions for omegas)...the beat error
and amplitude are a joke (53*lift) but keeps good time


----------



## blacktuesday

Found a new to me Casio for under $10. Normally don't care much for digital watches unless (with exceptions), but I thought I'd try it out and the price was right.


----------



## Kotsov

blacktuesday said:


> Found a new to me Casio for under $10. Normally don't care much for digital watches unless (with exceptions), but I thought I'd try it out and the price was right.
> 
> View attachment 14918575


Hope it's a genuine one at that price...


----------



## tcl

Alba solar with retro numeral font.


----------



## blacktuesday

Kotsov said:


> Hope it's a genuine one at that price...


Well it retails new for $18, so I'm not too worried about half that price used.


----------



## dfwcowboy

I've heard good things about the Tisell Explorer over in the thread for it, so I went ahead and ordered one.


----------



## foxzone

Cvp33 said:


> Hoffman Racing Chronograph - almost bought one the last time this deal was posted.
> 
> $179 on sale (other colorways $189-$249, autos start at $369)
> 10% OFF w/ coupon code *NEW1*
> *NET $161.10*
> 
> LINKY - > https://hoffmanwatches.com/pages/racing-40


These look pretty nice. Did you get it? How do you like it.They are still available.


----------



## foxzone

The Watch Ho said:


> View attachment 14866213


This cheap Casio looks pretty good.!


----------



## yankeexpress

foxzone said:


> These look pretty nice. Did you get it? How do you like it.They are still available.


I got one of the black coated PVD versions inbound, should get it tomorrow.


----------



## The Watch Ho

I see why people like these! First day on.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Just received this Vintage SkinDiver, small seconds


----------



## jroddz

I've got this beauty arriving Monday!


----------



## jroddz

I've got this beauty arriving Monday!

View attachment 14929909


----------



## Cvp33

Couple of William L's


----------



## DMCBanshee

Just got this Vintage Skin Diver, I installed On Perlon


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Cvp33

DMCBanshee said:


> Just got this Vintage Skin Diver, I installed On Perlon


WOW


----------



## DMCBanshee

Cvp33 said:


> WOW


Thanks my friend, I'm surprise how I love this small seconds


----------



## foxzone

The Watch Ho said:


> I see why people like these! First day on.
> 
> View attachment 14926285


Wow. It does look good up close.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

I've just bought a new San Martin chronograph with a VK64

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedan

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I've just bought a new San Martin chronograph with a VK64
> 
> Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


Very curious about this one, please let us know your opinion when you get it!


----------



## The Watch Ho

This just in. Someone on WUS was showing theirs off and I new I had to have one.


----------



## tcl

Arrived today. Replaced the stock band with a Teju lizard grained band. I have a number of blue hand watches but this is the first one that also has blue markers.

UPDATE: Just found out from a poster in another thread that this Corguet looks like it was made to resemble the Tudor 1926 model. Here's a link to the pricier Tudor: http://www.tudorwatch.com/watches/1926/m91450-0005


----------



## ZM-73

The Watch Ho said:


> This just in. Someone on WUS was showing theirs off and I new I had to have one.
> 
> View attachment 14939727


That's a great looking watch - congrats. Enablers are terrible people, there's just too many on WUS!







I've suffered from them myself...
Just ordered this Hoffman Racing 40. Of course discount codes (NEW1) don't help :roll:


----------



## eldridge214

This just in! USPS Always makes me wait an extra day as packages take time to route correctly due to my local post office closing ...

EMG Nemo - I cant stop staring at it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## ramrod77

Got it today. Bought from facebook group, couldn't believe $45 shipped for all and got it in two days! All had plastic on except for one


----------



## The Watch Ho

Just in and just on.


----------



## ZM-73

Arrived this morning, Shield Pascal SLDSH102-4


----------



## Ziptie

Yesterday I was thinking of Bertuccis again, as I could use a beater that's prettier than my gshock. I've always liked the look of Bertuccis, but have had a few reservations. 1. they're not solar and I really love my eco-drives. 2. 40mm is about as small as I'll go on my 8"+ wrist, and a thick bezel makes the faces look even smaller. 3. not enough color in them. 4. Their web site is really miserable to navigate.

But I was looking anyway. I found the 44m A-4T AcquaX in blue and yellow new at dungarees.com, and thought about getting one. Then I found this lovely item used on ebay and it was game over. :-D 44m, bright color, titanium, fun typography, and the price was right. Should be here in a few days.

View attachment 14953321


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Dedan said:


> Very curious about this one, please let us know your opinion when you get it!


It's due for delivery today! I'll let you know

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Tressa Lux and Ravisa mechanical jump hour arrived this morning


----------



## tcl

Arrived today (web photo not mine). Description from the manufacturer: _"Our interpretation of the 60's with a Scandi twist. Interpreted in brushed steel and ivory white."_

I bought this model for its' clean look, brushed case and 38mm diameter. Best part was the price. Original MSRP in 2017 was over $200 but Amazon has it listed now at $64.99 with a coupon offer bringing it down to around $32.50 with free shipping. This is my second Triwa. I'm thinking about switching the mesh band with a dark blue leather band.


----------



## tcl

tcl said:


> Arrived today (web photo not mine). Description from the manufacturer: _"Our interpretation of the 60's with a Scandi twist. Interpreted in brushed steel and ivory white."_
> 
> I bought this model for its' clean look, brushed case and 38mm diameter. Best part was the price. Original MSRP in 2017 was over $200 but Amazon has it listed now at $64.99 with a coupon offer bringing it down to around $32.50 with free shipping. This is my second Triwa. I'm thinking about switching the mesh band with a dark blue leather band.


Update after putting on a midnight blue Teju grained band. Still can't believe the closeout price of $32.50. Even has a screw down crown and a screw on case back.


----------



## leastonh

tcl said:


> Update after putting on a midnight blue Teju grained band. Still can't believe the closeout price of $32.50. Even has a screw down crown and a screw on case back.


Great looking watch! The blue on those hands really finish it off.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

The 15% off sale and the pound falling faster than the dollar combined to push me into buying the Christopher Ward Dartmouth I'd been considering for a while:









Three of my last seven purchases have been G-Shocks, and three have been no-date mechanical chronometers. I think I'm seeing a trend here. The instant Casio release a no-date mechanical chronometer G-Shock, I'm buying it. :-d


----------



## watchcrank_tx

watchcrank_tx said:


> Gave up on Casio USA ever releasing the legible white-on-black JDM version of the Casioak, GA-2100-1AJF, so finally ordered it from Japan last night


It arrived!


----------



## ZM-73

Just arrived: Hoffman Racing 40 Panda















Ball Rail Roader NM1019C-WH


----------



## yankeexpress

View attachment 14961155


----------



## DMCBanshee

Just got this OWC Milsub, love it!


----------



## alpha.hall

$24AU delivered, to be a beater. Though it is actually quite nice, certainly for the price. It even came with a bracelet sizing tool.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33

Glycine Airman. Lotta watch for $214 before tax.


----------



## Cvp33

I had to buy the Vintage green and blue versions as well. Domed crystal, beads of rice bracelet, exhibition case back, decorated rotor for $47.


----------



## catsteeth

Cvp33 the Invicta's above are good. Great colour, and vintage-y style.
Do you have Invicta's catalogue number. Or the name I could search for them under. 
Cheers


----------



## foxzone

DMCBanshee said:


> Just got this OWC Milsub, love it!


love it. thanks for sharing. Enjoy it.


----------



## schumacher62

arrived today- such a score!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

foxzone said:


> love it. thanks for sharing. Enjoy it.


Thanks buddy, I hunted this one since 3 years!


----------



## DMCBanshee

Just got this Vintage Golana, 62MAS Style.


----------



## ryan850

Vintage quartz diver for the wife. She already has 2 vintage hand winders which she loves.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33

catsteeth said:


> Cvp33 the Invicta's above are good. Great colour, and vintage-y style.
> Do you have Invicta's catalogue number. Or the name I could search for them under.
> Cheers


29772 and 29773 - very wearable 43mm

https://invictastores.com/men/invic...mm-stainless-steel-case-blue-dial-model-29772

https://invictastores.com/men/invic...m-stainless-steel-case-green-dial-model-29773


----------



## yankeexpress

View attachment 14985997


----------



## foxzone

I got this Mido few weeks ago but I think it is my favorite watch right now. Love that vertically brushed blue face, exquisite hands, slim case profile and clean lines. I thought that minute markings a little to big but I came to realization that it fill this kinda big face properly. Bezel action could be little bit more refined and it is acceptable for the price.


----------



## tcl

Ordered the new silver tone Timex Milano this weekend. Factors that drew me to it were: 

- Minute and second hands are the ideal length for my taste
- Length of the hour markers
- Case shape and finish
- Retro modern look
- Nostalgia for the silver tone Timex watches that I wore in the 70s, though this one looks much better than some of the oldies

I'm hoping it looks as good to me in the flesh as it does in these stock photos.


----------



## Dedan

That Timex looks great! Another one for me to keep in mind, lol


----------



## DMCBanshee

Freshly arrived, the new Mini Megalodon, Benarus Mako


----------



## Evil Minion

Got a little golden boy coming in the mail in the next few days, to add a bit of fun to the collection!


----------



## Cvp33

Nethuns Scuba 500


----------



## entropism

It dipped below $250 and I had to.


----------



## St1y1

A black mdv106, $30 from the bay🤙


----------



## Dedan

Decided to go for this lovely Casio A168WA, should be here tomorrow!


----------



## mougino

Won an eBay auction for a G-Shock Sneaker Freaker a week ago. The seller, located in the Netherlands insists on shipping with signature to France and my local Post Office is closed (and from experience postman NEVER climbs my stairs and always leaves a postal slip... all the more now that they have interdiction to meet customers) so... I'm waiting for better times before I have it shipped


----------



## schumacher62

another timex! purple one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

Not the actual photos of either but I have these coming from a trade.


----------



## St1y1

SteamJ said:


> Not the actual photos of either but I have these coming from a trade.
> 
> View attachment 15003081
> 
> 
> View attachment 15003083


Nice, diggin that lefty citizen🤙


----------



## leastonh

Just taken delivery of this Sekonda 'diver'. Nice applied indices, one piece all metal bezel (bizarrely, with no grip on the edge), soft silicone strap. Allegedly 200m WR, but with no screw down crown I won't be testing it! Still, not bad new for £24.99 as a beater. Amazingly, that second hand hits every mark perfectly.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## leastonh

The Watch Ho said:


> View attachment 15005783


Is that the pastel blue dial version? Beautiful watch. I love that colour and wish I'd taken the plunge on the Raven Endeavour.


----------



## Dedan

Received! Love it.


----------



## mougino

Just passed an order on a G-Shock x Gorillaz GW-B5600 for 83€ on an obscure online shoe store. If they deliver it'll be a steal! 








I almost got this watch mid-January for my (aborted) trip to China but decided against it and now I'm regretting... I was a teenager in the 90's and this watch reminds me a lot of the CGA games I played on my Amstrad PC1512


----------



## leastonh

mougino said:


> I was a teenager in the 90's


I feel so old now, thank you :-d


----------



## FrankDerek

My first Vostok Amphibia is on its way! The Vostok Amphibian Classic 170548. I was looking to buy a bracelet for it and I saw the Strapcode Bandoleer, but buying a bracelet for roughly the same as the watch head seems a bit silly. Lets wait and see and hold the watch first, I think.

* Stolen pic from web *


----------



## LastActionJoe

So I sold my Steinhart vintage red recently, for two reasons. 1. The vintage lume actually did get to me and I decided I really didn't like it, and the dial was rather flat. 2. I figured the 39mm diameter 47mm L2L was too big for my wrist.
Now, I've really gone and done it, I was really aching for something fun and I always loved the Rolex pepsi gmt. Since there's little to no choices for red/blue gmt watches under 40mm let alone in my budget range, so again I went with the Steinhart.

So, what do I have incoming...


----------



## foxzone

Got the Christopher Ward C65. Love it.


----------



## foxzone

Double Post. Not sure how. I clicked once.


----------



## FrankDerek

foxzone said:


> Double Post. Not sure how. I clicked once.


Don't worry about it; it's not a bug, it's a feature...

The Amphibia is waiting to board an airplane at Vnukovo. I wonder how long it will take in these times?


----------



## FrankDerek

EDIT: oh, the irony...


----------



## Ziptie

Just won auctions for these both. Should be here from Japan in a week or so.

Citizen Promaster Land PMD56-2861










Citizen Promaster Sky PMD56-2972










These are both over 10 years old, released in the mid 2000s.


----------



## foxzone

FrankDerek said:


> EDIT: oh, the irony...


That's funny.


----------



## Rossonero3

Orient Defender (Gen 1)..love it! The leather strap is so soft and comfortable too.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Wanted this every since I saw the 1955 Seawolf.Due in tomorrow...


----------



## foxzone

Just got it. I am not sure if I like the dial. I may need to send it back.


----------



## catsteeth

New phone, forgot to crop picture.. duh

Two quartz GADA's for me.
Pre-owned Lorus Diver.







Ex-shop display Lorus Sports Watch.


----------



## wrestleantares

I've got this Computron Homage coming in from DHgate for $18.00.

Looks to be a fun piece.


----------



## wrestleantares

I've got this Computron Homage coming in from DHgate for $18.00.

Looks to be a fun piece.

View attachment 15019057


----------



## SteamJ

I'm sticking to spending little to no money on watches this year. I'm taking a chance on this one since I placed my first order with Jomashop for it. I've heard very mixed things on them but I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## mattbarker007

Got this today. An older Timex handwinder.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Fresh off the brown truck & straight onto shark mesh :-!...


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## SteamJ

The Watch Ho said:


> View attachment 15021973


Despite the odd name, the Jack Mason watches are actually very well made. I've met them a few times when they've been setting up outside malls with their Airstream in Dallas. Enjoy.


----------



## ZM-73

Melbourne Watch Co. Lonsdale. MWC are currently having a sale.


----------



## Pmnealhsd

I've gone back and forth on this watch for years. Finally decided to pull the trigger. 
It ticks so many boxes. Can't wait to have it in the metal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40

The Postie just dropped this Package off this morning

Confirms my belief that Casio make some Great Affordable Watches, get them from a Grey Market Dealer as the Guy in London, on Fleabay I bought this one from and the value for money beggars belief. It arrived in a good box with a good manual printed on a laser printer so quite clear and readable. For the Price of Just £26 Quid delivered I Is Well Happy :-d

Need to read aforesaid Manual and set it for the right country and get the DST right, so the time is right, but for a wear and forget beater watch, it sure meets my needs. Not normally a great fan of Digital Watches, but this Casio grew on me from the Photos and in the metal is striking me as way, way better than I thought/hoped.

So we may be in LockDown, but that has cheered up my weekend a great deal!

Best regards,
Jim

Stay Safe, Stay Well.


----------



## Tycho Brahe

I picked up an NTH Odin from a seller here and it has given me a new found love for some of the smaller watches I had considered letting go....I realize it may not be the wisest move spending money right now, but the rainy weather all week and boredom of this quarantine b.s. had me spending hours watching youtube reviews and perusing this forum! I gave in to a mini-grail I have been wanting for a couple years after realizing they are becoming very difficukt to find new and just seem to be selling for close to retail anyway and ordered a SARX035 from Japan that should arrive in a couple weeks.


----------



## Cvp33

$11 HMT redial and $169 Bronze Sharkey SKX


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Winging in as I type.I'm so close to getting off the merry go round I can taste it...


----------



## Dedan

Just in


----------



## beanerds

My wife's Tissot ' Belle ' got it new for only $129 , being held up a bit by this scandemic of CV19 ,, hope it's here soon :-s as it's almost her birthday .

Beanerds


----------



## Mathy

Been looking for an affordable/ultra affordable 'dressy' steel sport watch ala Aqua Terra but that's not 40mm or more! For some reason only Swiss high end seem happy to offer steel sport watch in sub 40mm sizes that are also not straight up homages of an Explorer.

Until now! Casio knocked this out the park it seems, many blown away by quality for the money and wait for this... A screwdown crown!

Also has a lovely subtle curved case profile not unlike a Seiko Sarb.

There is other dial colours and 40mm case versions too.

As you might guess I'm pretty pleased!









Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino

9 watches incoming atm. Too bored at home on my 5th week of curfew... I might have a problem


----------



## Dan byers

Glycine Chronograph Bought it for $159.00 BNIB


----------



## jarettlee

Have a squale gmt coming tomorrow as well as preorders for traska summiteer and maen hudson


----------



## indyscout

My first Invicta will be here tomorrow. I've been hesitant to buy an Invicta in the past, but I'm a huge Star Wars fan and this one has the new Seiko caliber in it. Ashford is having a great sale on them.


----------



## mougino

mougino said:


> Just passed an order on a G-Shock x Gorillaz GW-B5600 for 83€ on an obscure online shoe store. If they deliver it'll be a steal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost got this watch mid-January for my (aborted) trip to China but decided against it and now I'm regretting... I was a teenager in the 90's and this watch reminds me a lot of the CGA games I played on my Amstrad PC1512


Update: the obscure online shoe store delivered  quite happy for the price I paid!


----------



## CVK 81

Wanted a quartz grab and go watch and have never owned an Eco-drive.


----------



## ryan850

mougino said:


> Update: the obscure online shoe store delivered  quite happy for the price I paid!


It's always nice when flyers work out like that.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedan

mougino said:


> Update: the obscure online shoe store delivered  quite happy for the price I paid!


This is basically what the 90's looked like. Lovely watch!


----------



## Scorpion 1031

This particular Grand Diver has been out of circulation for about 5 years. I should have pulled the trigger then because I've been feening for it ever since! Well they are now back in stock and this one should be arriving on my doorstep some time tomorrow! b-)


----------



## Scorpion 1031

Congrats!


----------



## saltddirk

should not have done:







And this last week 

















Oh and this the week before 









there is a rationale behind this, well sort off:
The gigandet is the same as the one I choose when I turned 12, except with a date,
The Fromanteel is because I had this idea of having a watch from each watchmaking country, Fromateel being dutch of course, and they do not come up for sale very often....
The Colomers and Son, well eeuuh, you have to help those micro Cy during these corona times arent you, and it was half price... And look at that mother of pearl dial!

Cheerz
Dirk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Just in today.Zodiac "1968 Saturation"reissue on Strapcode Gen.II Razor bracelet...


----------



## Jpstepancic

Really looking forward to having this one back in my collection, especially that now I have a green Mini to match.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scorpion 1031

She arrived yesterday


----------



## SteamJ

SteamJ said:


> I'm sticking to spending little to no money on watches this year. I'm taking a chance on this one since I placed my first order with Jomashop for it. I've heard very mixed things on them but I'm hoping for the best.


And my first order with Jomashop has already gone bad before the watch even arrives... which it's not now because they apparently shipped it to a completely different city in Texas 200 miles away and it's now being returned to sender.


----------



## Scorpion 1031

She arrived yesterday

View attachment 15045139


----------



## catsteeth

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Just in today.Zodiac "1968 Saturation"reissue on Strapcode Gen.II Razor bracelet...


Never been sure about that case shape. But that absolutely rocks. Everything works - hands, dial, bezel, case, colour, etc. 
That bracelet is genius. Don't know what made you think of it, but it's whole 70's vibe totally matches the watch. It looks the bits.


----------



## catsteeth

Double dipped


----------



## ZM-73

Arrived on Friday, Melbourne Watch Company Lonsdale.


----------



## mougino

I'm slowly but surely pulling the trigger on all watches I had a crush on in the past 6 months  maybe the current situation is making me realize life's too uncertain so let's enjoy it while we can...

This morning's 'crush':









...growing the list of Casio purchased recently to a total of 5.


----------



## Superbri22

Been waiting for these two releases! They happened to be released the same weekend and was able to snag both! 
Lorier Gemini and Smiths Everest

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*SEIKO BOTTLE CAP !!!*



SteamJ said:


> I'm sticking to spending little to no money on watches this year. I'm taking a chance on this one since I placed my first order with Jomashop for it. I've heard very mixed things on them but I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## Docrwm

Finally broke down and tried Alibaba. Been looking at this one for a while. No idea of how long to expect it to take these days. This one ticks all the boxes - blue and engineers SS bracelet. I went Alibaba instead of AliExpress because the same watch was $35 less.


----------



## FORMULa

Recently got a new job and decided to treat myself. I snagged a Citizen BN0151 with the coveted bracelet. I was on the fence between this and a blue dial Scurfa. I have owned both brands and really couldn't decide, I watched review after review, but I ended up deciding on the citizen...


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> I was just informed that I have one of these on the way. Wife tried to get it here by V-Day. When she new it would be late, she got me the Seiko clock. I was pretty freaking happy with the clock.
> 
> "This is the way"
> 
> View attachment 14871227


It finally landed.


----------



## Cvp33

ElectricCalifornia deal. $86 after TopCash rebate for all 3 w/ RETAILTHERAPY coupon code.

https://www.electriccalifornia.com/collections/mens-watches


----------



## joedevivre

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


Wow, this is nice. Why did I open this thread?


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Recent events has driven home the point that my core collection has nothing in it that truly flies below radar,something that I could wear anywhere & not draw a second glance so I pulled the trigger last night on one of the few remaining Citizen BN0190-82e's(shipped today)..SOOO much watch for 2 Benjies & absolutely boring as dirt,just what I needed hahahaha...


----------



## romainelettuce

Model Number?


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

romainelettuce said:


> Model Number?


BN0190-82e


----------



## frog1996

Docrwm said:


> Finally broke down and tried Alibaba. Been looking at this one for a while. No idea of how long to expect it to take these days. This one ticks all the boxes - blue and engineers SS bracelet. I went Alibaba instead of AliExpress because the same watch was $35 less.


Can you post a link to this watch?

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

Docrwm said:


> Finally broke down and tried Alibaba. Been looking at this one for a while. No idea of how long to expect it to take these days. This one ticks all the boxes - blue and engineers SS bracelet. I went Alibaba instead of AliExpress because the same watch was $35 less.


Very curious to hear about the quality on this one. I'd be tempted.


----------



## mougino

frog1996 said:


> Can you post a link to this watch?
> 
> Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


https://m.alibaba.com/product/62367358031/Factory-Direct-Sale-SD1979-STEELDIVE-Stainless.html
Waiting for mine.


----------



## frog1996

mougino said:


> https://m.alibaba.com/product/62367358031/Factory-Direct-Sale-SD1979-STEELDIVE-Stainless.html
> Waiting for mine.


Thx

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## tcl

After going through several railway station themed watches I'm still on the hunt for one that's a keeper. I have this titanium/sapphire watch incoming and hope that I prefer it to the ones that I've owned in the past. Not sure how I'll react to the large date when I see it in person but I'm okay with the way it looks in the photo.


----------



## schumacher62

$20 new!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar

Maen Hudson in black, no date. Picked this one off of eBay. I'm hoping the lume isn't as bad as people say it is.








Photo from Hodinkee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frog1996

mougino said:


> https://m.alibaba.com/product/62367358031/Factory-Direct-Sale-SD1979-STEELDIVE-Stainless.html
> Waiting for mine.


Thanks....do you recall your sellers name? I have like 5 that have responded to my inquiry...

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## foxzone

This is my new watch experience. Love it so far.


----------



## Cappyab

Hope this early '70s hums!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A4S

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Winging in as I type.I'm so close to getting off the merry go round I can taste it...


Do you have the model number for the turquoise Bulova? I can't seem to find it on the site. Thanks!


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## E8ArmyDiver

A4S said:


> Do you have the model number for the turquoise Bulova? I can't seem to find it on the site. Thanks!


Always glad to help anyone on the path to a wonderful affordable...
Bulova oceanographer 96B322....


----------



## mrz80

This just showed up in the mailbox, in an appropriately festive eBay mailer. Nicked it for less than fifty clams. I think it looks pretty sweet! I will have to knock a link out of the band to get it to cooperate with my skinny wrist.


----------



## RCTimeDude

someone has a faded bezel Luminox of mine via wrong address mail after having the bezel re-painted! colormark series was so cool......dang


----------



## ryan850

Gonna give it to my dad









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino

Just arrived  I'm happy like a teen on a date!


----------



## ThePsychoToad

Just waiting on this cheap and cheerful Casio! I I found myself wanting something in between a diver and a dress watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Zelos Mako V3 Ice in BNIB condition.


















Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Cvp33

I have no delusions around what these are. Quartz homages with a nice build quality for a VERY reasonable price. I asked for a deal on all 3, so $509 is mighty fine and now they're mine to wear in the sunshine and coming just in time. Oh brother.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

SteamJ said:


> And my first order with Jomashop has already gone bad before the watch even arrives... which it's not now because they apparently shipped it to a completely different city in Texas 200 miles away and it's now being returned to sender.


Good luck. They made a similar shipping error to me once and tried to stiff me on shipping charges from the refund they issued when the watches returned. That led to my one and only Paypal dispute, which Paypal settled in my favor more or less instantly. Don't hesitate to open any and all disputes you can if they try to leave you holding the bag.

In theory I would still deal with Joma again, but if and only if the deal were absolutely spectacular.


----------



## SteamJ

watchcrank_tx said:


> Good luck. They made a similar shipping error to me once and tried to stiff me on shipping charges from the refund they issued when the watches returned. That led to my one and only Paypal dispute, which Paypal settled in my favor more or less instantly. Don't hesitate to open any and all disputes you can if they try to leave you holding the bag.
> 
> In theory I would still deal with Joma again, but if and only if the deal were absolutely spectacular.


Thanks. Oh, there's no way I'm paying shipping on it.


----------



## SteamJ

For my Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 68








Since I can't stand the scent of the built in rubber strap on my Eco-Zilla.


----------



## geokarbou




----------



## RCTimeDude

sadly nothing at the moment. need to fix that


----------



## franco60

My three COVID-19 isolation purchases. 
JLC Polaris Date








Champion spark plug sponsored Valjoux 7733








Dagaz Typhoon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimexSocialClub

This unique beauty should arrive today!


----------



## TimexSocialClub

This unique beauty should arrive today!

View attachment 15070383


----------



## leastonh

TimexSocialClub said:


> This unique beauty should arrive today!
> 
> View attachment 15070383


I like that. It's unusual. Weren't Android the precursor to Aragon watches?


----------



## watchcrank_tx

leastonh said:


> I like that. It's unusual. Weren't Android the precursor to Aragon watches?


Yes, Google wanted the name when they released a smartwatch version of Android and worked something out. (I hope it was lucrative for Android/Aragon.) Amusingly, when Android got a slow start on the smartwatch market, Google rebranded it as Wear OS.


----------



## leastonh

watchcrank_tx said:


> Yes, Google wanted the name when they released a smartwatch version of Android and worked something out. (I hope it was lucrative for Android/Aragon.) Amusingly, when Android got a slow start on the smartwatch market, Google rebranded it as Wear OS.


Ahh, I wondered if Google had maybe been instrumental in the change somewhere along the line. It's nice to think Aragon might have made a huge pot of money out of it. I prefer Aragon anyway. Haha, yeah ironic that they dropped that name for Wear OS.


----------



## catsteeth

watchcrank_tx said:


> Yes, Google wanted the name when they released a smartwatch version of Android and worked something out. (I hope it was lucrative for Android/Aragon.) Amusingly, when Android got a slow start on the smartwatch market, Google rebranded it as Wear OS.





leastonh said:


> Ahh, I wondered if Google had maybe been instrumental in the change somewhere along the line. It's nice to think Aragon might have made a huge pot of money out of it. I prefer Aragon anyway. Haha, yeah ironic that they dropped that name for Wear OS.


I can't help thinking about Strider from LofTR's every time I see a watch from that company.
I know there's an extra r in the spelling, but I can't help it.


----------



## leastonh

catsteeth said:


> I can't help thinking about Strider from LofTR's everyone I see a watch from that company.
> I know there's and extra r in the spelling, but I can't help it.


Me too. Believe me, you're not alone!  I see Aragon. My brain says Aragorn!


----------



## watchcrank_tx

catsteeth said:


> I can't help thinking about Strider from LofTR's everyone I see a watch from that company.
> I know there's an extra r in the spelling, but I can't help it.


Yep. :-d "I am Aragon, son of Androidgon, and am called Elessar, the Elfstone, Dúnadan, the heir of Isildur Elendil's son of Gondor."


----------



## FordHammie

CasiOak...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Citizen Bullhead


----------



## MaxEngineer

Technomarine Manta Mens Automatic 42mm, TM-219057


----------



## watchcrank_tx

I've admired Deep Blue's T100 divers for many years, but they have always been too huge for me. I have been refreshing Deep Blue's page weekly since the 40mm offerings started coming out to see when a 40mm T100 would emerge. This week a new line of 41mm T100s popped up. I guess we won't see one in 40mm after all, but 41mm is close enough for me. Liking kermits, I ordered this one:









The mega-crown looks rather silly and, being so huge, makes the crownguards look rather pointless, but at least it shouldn't share the Mako II's tiny crown's problem of being hard to unthread. :-d


----------



## SteamJ

watchcrank_tx said:


> I've admired Deep Blue's T100 divers for many years, but they have always been too huge for me. I have been refreshing Deep Blue's page weekly since the 40mm offerings started coming out to see when a 40mm T100 would emerge. This week a new line of 41mm T100s popped up. I guess we won't see one in 40mm after all, but 41mm is close enough for me. Liking kermits, I ordered this one:
> 
> View attachment 15073609
> 
> 
> The mega-crown looks rather silly and, being so huge, makes the crownguards look rather pointless, but at least it shouldn't share the Mako II's tiny crown's problem of being hard to unthread. :-d


Looks good. You can definitely put an eye out with that crown though. Maybe in the next couple of months I can see it in person.


----------



## Cvp33

The spinnaker fleuss chronograph order portal is now open.
Now excepting orders! Use code MECA20 to save 20% off. Also link through top cash to get a 10% rebate.

I bought the two on the leather straps, black and blue. Net price around $187.


----------



## leastonh

Just arrived...Vostok Amphibian Classic...


----------



## Dedan

Just got back from the jewellery store for this beauty

Seiko SRPD61


----------



## chartzngrafs

Here's the SRPD71 that I received today from that Macy's sale for $205 shipped. Have an Uncle Seiko Tropical strap en route. However I do like this Milanese bracelet. My first Seiko diver! And yes, I know it's not rated and all that. But I love it nonetheless.


----------



## SteamJ

watchcrank_tx said:


> Good luck. They made a similar shipping error to me once and tried to stiff me on shipping charges from the refund they issued when the watches returned. That led to my one and only Paypal dispute, which Paypal settled in my favor more or less instantly. Don't hesitate to open any and all disputes you can if they try to leave you holding the bag.
> 
> In theory I would still deal with Joma again, but if and only if the deal were absolutely spectacular.


So I called again today and it's now not in stock and will take another 2-3 weeks. They said it came back in as a return and they likely shipped it out for another order instead of reshipping it to me on FedEx as they said. I cancelled the order. First and last time with Jomashop.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

SteamJ said:


> So I called again today and it's now not in stock and will take another 2-3 weeks. They said it came back in as a return and they likely shipped it out for another order instead of reshipping it to me on FedEx as they said. I cancelled the order. First and last time with Jomashop.


Ouch, sorry it worked out that way. :-(


----------



## ZM-73

Citizen Bullhead arrived.


----------



## Miggyd87

Showed up yesterday;







Orient Mako II, blue
$103!

Jomashop Sale w/ $10 new user coupon.


----------



## frogles

Dear All, if it is possible please always add the price and source


----------



## usclassic

Not yet in the mail but ordered from AD who is waiting for it to arrive from Seiko USA who said it was in stock.

SPB077


----------



## jgallamore

Just came today, latest base for an upcoming mod

5KX SRPB65









Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Icet

Just pulled the trigger on some burgundy leather from HD straps


----------



## audio.bill




----------



## skriefal

Smiths Everest Expedition just received from Timefactors. 36mm + no date + syringe hands = a great choice.


----------



## ARMADUK

The watch of Marty McFly, Walter White and Trevor from GTA 5 was just been shipped, Casio CA-53W


----------



## Dedan

ARMADUK said:


> The watch of Marty McFly, Walter White and Trevor from GTA 5 was just been shipped, Casio CA-53W


Nice, I will have to check that out next time I start up GTA V.:-d


----------



## catsteeth

Wanted an ana-digi for forever and a day. Also wanted the triple sensor suit for a bit of fun.
Apparently been posted and on it's way. Just got to pay tax when it arrives.







Titanium, 43mm - right on the limit of my preferred size - but it's a tool watch.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## DMCBanshee

Freshly received and installed BSH logo on this Speedy Homage


----------



## Joepineapples

DMCBanshee said:


> Freshly received and installed BSH logo on this Speedy Homage


I've seen this before, but never understood. Can I ask, what's the BSH thing?


----------



## DMCBanshee

Joepineapples said:


> I've seen this before, but never understood. Can I ask, what's the BSH thing?


A BSH dial is one created for members / participants of a thread in the watchuseek forums called Brotherhood of the Submariner Homages.

Thanks for asking!
Simon


----------



## ObiWonWD40

So there I am casually Browsing Yon Fleabay as one does |>

When I spies this little beastie...........

NB Not my Photos, grabbed from Yon Fleabay









Looks in OK condition |>
















Complete with Box and Papers ;-)









And from the Manual, looks like it got the Seiko 7T92 movement which is the icing on the cake! |>

Better Still I made a silly offer of £30 and "De Seller He Say YES"

I is one Happy Bunny :-d With a Stupid Grin on my face!

The down side, is that with the current emergency, it could take over a week to get here!

I will just have to contain myself! :-s

Very best regards,
Jim
Keep Safe; Keep Well :-!


----------



## Joepineapples

Incoming. White dial with arabics. Hopes are high.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000749109542.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.1bc94c4dgcR0JJ


----------



## ryan850

First experience with vintage seiko. Factory bracelet and recently serviced.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## fyioska

For comparison, just ordered the SGG713 as I love it's bigger brothers but funds won't allow! Can't wait to add to the collection though.









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK

This beautie is on it's way. French skin diver with ETA 2472 inside. The slightly patinated dial, the skin divers case with straight lugs and that bracelet - it is just perfect combo. Ordered bracelet extention just in case but after the seller sent me the picture alongside a ruler I think it should fit my wrist perfectly. It's been a looooooong time since I was this excited to receive a watch, can't wait!


----------



## catsteeth

ARMADUK said:


> This beautie is on it's way. French skin diver with ETA 2472 inside. The slightly patinated dial, the skin divers case with straight lugs and that bracelet - it is just perfect combo. Ordered bracelet extention just in case but after the seller sent me the picture alongside a ruler I think it should fit my wrist perfectly. It's been a looooooong time since I was this excited to receive a watch, can't wait!
> 
> View attachment 15108655


Totally cool. Genuinely interested to see that, can we have some photos when it arrives please.
Absolutely typical of fitting a bracelet from years ago - "there's only a 4mm gap on the spring bar, that'll do"


----------



## catsteeth

dp ......
...
..
.


----------



## ARMADUK

catsteeth said:


> Totally cool. Genuinely interested to see that, can we have some photos when it arrives please.
> Absolutely typical of fitting a bracelet from years ago - "there's only a 4mm gap on the spring bar, that'll do"


Oh I will be plastering pics of that left and right, as per usual with all of my new watches  I thought of finding a suitable bracelet with exact 19mm endlinks, without the expanding parts on the side, but couldn't find anything in this style worth buying eather it was wildly overpriced or the bracelet was wider than 19mm endlinks wich is not what I want, I'll solder the moving parts in place from the back side as they tend to slide to one or the other side a bit as per this pic from the seller and I'd hate to see that


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*KING TURTLE !!!*


----------



## Colm

Ordered this today on the grey market on a bit of a whim. When it arrives it will double my watch collection! It ticked lots of boxes for what I was looking for - a respected brand, automatic, sapphire crystal, attractive light-dial dress watch and the right size. Couldn't pass it up for under $150. I had been looking at Orient Bambino's but for a similar price I think this one should do the trick.


----------



## rangerNY

Waiting on this Meccaniche Veneziane Arsenale. The deal was just too good to not give it a shot. Of course, its been sitting with US Customs for the last 5 days so who knows when its getting to me. Patience. Not one of my strong points. ;-)


----------



## rangerNY

And this one. From Undone. I figured a few microbrands might be fun, and I dig bronze!


----------



## ObiWonWD40

Last evening I Sniped this for myself on yon Fleabay 

I don't have an Eco Drive and as you might be aware, I have a slight Penchant for Divers :-|

I was so pleased as I got it for what I considered was a very good price (YMMV) £77 plus delivery

So I tried another Snipe for a NOS Pulsar Chronograph,









For another £45 I was very pleased to snag this one 

I have had a little bit of a good run lately, but things can go this way. I have one more a, Seiko Prospex Solar Divers watch. Ref. SNE437P1, which I hope I can get for the price I would like to pay. Fingers Crossed for another 24 hours or so ;-)

Very best regards,
Jim
Stay Safe; Stay Well :-!


----------



## dkh

Expected delivery Friday. Crossing my fingers there are no more delays...
(photo from Helm website)


----------



## James_

For my Tuna



And the leather strap from the PVD Bulova Moonwatch and the NATO from the Moonwatch that usually comes with the 2 piece leather and NATO. I have the bracelet version so will need to get some curved spring bars or have a word with Bender.


----------



## PAUL H.

Cheers p


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Antjrice

Vostok Amphibian Classic GMT although it's taking forever!









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation

Just arrived today, can't wait for the leather strap to arrive.


----------



## Apekios

Just arrived today. Wears very nice for a small watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James_

James_ said:


> For my Tuna
> 
> 
> 
> And the leather strap from the PVD Bulova Moonwatch and the NATO from the Moonwatch that usually comes with the 2 piece leather and NATO. I have the bracelet version so will need to get some curved spring bars or have a word with Bender.


The mesh is going straight back. No way it's worth nearly £60. Stamped rattly clasp and horrible finishing on the mesh. As usual with Geckota in my experience there's a chance you'll get something way overpriced. Also they didn't supply any spring bars and the fat spring bars for my tuna won't fit.


----------



## James_

Apekios said:


> Just arrived today. Wears very nice for a small watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did it arrive today and wears very nice does it aye.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## leastonh

James_ said:


> The mesh is going straight back. No way it's worth nearly £60. Stamped rattly clasp and horrible finishing on the mesh. As usual with Geckota in my experience there's a chance you'll get something way overpriced. Also they didn't supply any spring bars and the fat spring bars for my tuna won't fit.


If you need a couple of decent spring bars, I have 1.5mm, 1.8mm and 2mm versions from Cousins and would be happy to post some out to you if you change your mind.


----------



## SteamJ

Despite having tried bronze watches multiple times and decided against them I couldn't resist this for the price considering what I've heard about the quality and the fact that I love the turtle case. I justify it because Seiko never has, or likely will, make a bronze turtle. It could be several months to receive it though.


----------



## Paganizonda51

I've just received my Alpinist. It was instant love !

View attachment 15125447

View attachment 15125443

View attachment 15125449


----------



## soulbazz

I've been after one of these for a while! Got lucky last week and found one on ebay. It just arrived in the mail today and is in nearly perfect condition. That big square domed sapphire crystal is awesome!


----------



## frog1996

Just recieved Jenny Caribbean 300









Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Got it yesterday, glad finally pull the trigger









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys----------------Seiko King Turtle*

Got to me Fri.


----------



## azkid

Just stumbled across a sale at Macy's and picked up this Seiko on sale plus another 25% off the sale price.










I've been considering getting one of these and it was a deal I couldn't refuse...


----------



## dkh

Love that Seiko Recraft, I've been considering the green variant for a while now.


----------



## PAUL H.

2 buys in 1 wk  Cheers p :-d:-d


----------



## thejollywatcher

My 6.5" wrist is going to be in 38mm heaven!! 


















































Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## lildrgn

Making a cross country trek from Kentucky to Seattle starting tomorrow. Thanks to eBay, I should have this late this week. Can't wait! My first Scurfa! (not my pic)


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## clbryant1981

Arriving Thursday


----------



## Joepineapples

After she stole my Silver White, I've got the Mrs a Rose Gold White incoming. A steal at AU $107.


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## Ziptie

Miggyd87 said:


> View attachment 15140575
> View attachment 15140577


That's one of the best looking Timexs I've seen. What's the model!


----------



## Miggyd87

Ziptie said:


> That's one of the best looking Timexs I've seen. What's the model!


Thanks

Timex MK1 steel: TW2R68100

Amazon link:
https://www.amazon.com/Timex-TW2R68...ld=1&keywords=Timex+mk1&qid=1590063552&sr=8-3


----------



## thejollywatcher

My 38mm Islander haul landed today. Put them all on Erika's straps.










Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## dfwcowboy




----------



## cowboyjack

The ultimate El Cheapo Diver


----------



## nek

I got this one incoming.


----------



## SteamJ

All coming this week.

*Tuesday*









*Wednesday*








*Thursday*


----------



## TimexSocialClub

This interesting specimen should arrive in a couple of days. Android Dominatore Square Automatic model AD373.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## TimeDilation

SEIKO Presage Automatic Zen Garden White SARY139/SRPD39J1
*Photos from Gnomon Watches*


----------



## ceph0411

CA0681-03E


----------



## JimWharton

I've been threatening to add a second Vostok to my collection for years, but every time I browse their offerings, nothing quite grabs me. I'll eventually buy a Scuba Dude, but will need to watch for the old blue to show up for sale (don't dig the new teal). Then, this little gem popped up on eBay. I haven't seen too many like it. I'm going to swap out the dive bezel for a clean stainless bezel and find a nice strap to set it off. Any suggestions?










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HenningKC

Managed to score this ED63 from HKEd, after a rather troublesome week dealing with the CoVid-19. This is apparently a new version with thin hands, which I absolutely adore; it's rather closer to the original 304, in my eyes, while still preserving the look of the newer reissues. I don't know if this is a version that Ed will release in the future, but I would absolutely recommend him to do so. I can't wait for my postman to come by!


----------



## Glencoe

Happy to say this just arrived in the mail today. I got a really nice deal on it from a great seller who is also the artist. It was back from early March, and by no fault of the seller, it disappeared into the mail-ether for months obviously due to the current global situation. A few weeks ago I had written it off as probably lost for good, but was disappointed a bit as was looking forward to seeing it. There were obviously infinitely worse things that could happen in the current situation, so in the grand scheme of things a watch is not an issue.

Never tried a hand engraved watch and the deal was hard to pass. Glad I went for it, it arrived safely minutes ago and I really like it.


----------



## leastonh

Glencoe said:


> Happy to say this just arrived in the mail today. I got a really nice deal on it from a great seller who is also the artist. It was back from early March, and by no fault of the seller, it disappeared into the mail-ether for months obviously due to the current global situation. A few weeks ago I had written it off as probably lost for good, but was disappointed a bit as was looking forward to seeing it. There were obviously infinitely worse things that could happen in the current situation, so in the grand scheme of things a watch is not an issue.
> 
> Never tried a hand engraved watch and the deal was hard to pass. Glad I went for it, it arrived safely minutes ago and I really like it.


Wow, that engraving is beautifully done!!! That's a watch I'd never tire of looking at. Congrats


----------



## Ziptie

JimWharton said:


> I've been threatening to add a second Vostok to my collection for years, but every time I browse their offerings, nothing quite grabs me. I'll eventually buy a Scuba Dude, but will need to watch for the old blue to show up for sale (don't dig the new teal). Then, this little gem popped up on eBay. I haven't seen too many like it. I'm going to swap out the dive bezel for a clean stainless bezel and find a nice strap to set it off. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


With that blue I'd try a LeMans NATO.

Not my photo.


----------



## 92mk2

3 vostoks, 1 magerrete gmt bronze & 3 speedy's and an undone.

Damn isolation may have gotten to me.


----------



## catsteeth

I've just got my T touch expert.
Titanium. Solar. ABC. 43mm. Lug 21mm. Chronograph. Alarm.

When I opened the box I hated it, I was in two minds whether to even take the plastic off and try it on. But I've wanted one for ages. So I gave it a go. It took about an hour, but I love it now.
I can't get used to the fact I can't hear ticks when I put it to my ear. Its made me realise how much I normally do that with my automatics.







EDIT: Had it one day now, still enjoying it. 
Made an effort to learn all the functions, sub functions, settings, re-sets and synchronizations. So watched a fair bit of YouTube for that. 
I'm a WeatherBug - I'm English - so I love the weather function (meteo), and air pressure function. 
I had to drive earlier, so enjoyed playing with the altimeter function, and watching it rise and fall with hills.


----------



## Y4BBZY

Seiko SNA411










"Seagull" 1963


----------



## Cvp33

A couple of old ones from my Canadian connection.

1960's Hamilton small seconds hand-winder










1960's Cimeqa Agromatic day/date


----------



## Scorpion 1031

soulbazz said:


> I've been after one of these for a while! Got lucky last week and found one on ebay. It just arrived in the mail today and is in nearly perfect condition. That big square domed sapphire crystal is awesome!
> 
> View attachment 15125691


Nothing like obtaining a watch you've coveted for so long!


----------



## dfwcowboy

JimWharton said:


> I've been threatening to add a second Vostok to my collection for years, but every time I browse their offerings, nothing quite grabs me. I'll eventually buy a Scuba Dude, but will need to watch for the old blue to show up for sale (don't dig the new teal). Then, this little gem popped up on eBay. I haven't seen too many like it. I'm going to swap out the dive bezel for a clean stainless bezel and find a nice strap to set it off. Any suggestions?


Vostok Mesh Bracelet if you can catch them in stock.


----------



## Hacknwind

Two beaters from Japan! One is an All Nippon Air limited edition, needs a little TLC.


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things

Super excited about this one...might round out the collection perfectly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dkh

After numerous delays, it finally arrived this afternoon...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Yema is due in tomorrow,Yellow Islander due Friday...


----------



## DomAndra

Pulsar PJ6019X1 - Finally found a silver dial 36mm quartz watch with a basic design under $100 (surprisingly harder to find than you'd expect to match those specs). Actually only ended up costing $30ish on eBay. Only problem is that it comes with a bracelet and I only wear straps so hopefully it isn't too much trouble trying to get the bracelet off.


----------



## Ziptie

Ziptie said:


> Just won auctions for these both. Should be here from Japan in a week or so.
> 
> Citizen Promaster Land PMD56-2861
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Citizen Promaster Sky PMD56-2972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are both over 10 years old, released in the mid 2000s.


Update: after 33ish days with Japan Post, I asked Buyee.jp to get the bundled package back and use another service. They requested it may 14, received it Monday the 25th, shipped with DHL the 26th, and it should be here tomorrow, the 28th!


----------



## SteamJ

SteamJ said:


> All coming this week.
> 
> *Tuesday*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday*
> View attachment 15149723
> 
> 
> *Thursday*
> View attachment 15149721


The order flipped a little. The Straton came yesterday. The Orient is tomorrow and I don't know about the Heimdallr. DHL still shows it as scheduled for tomorrow but it's been on hold in Hong Kong for 2 days.

The Straton is an interesting piece. Very 70's. I kind of like it but I need to give it time to see if it really grows on me.


----------



## Watch Obsessive

Ordered this one this afternoon. Should be with me tomorrow.

I really wasn't looking to buy anything for a while but I've got a couple of Seikos for sale so thought why not. The specs are right up my alley. 36mm diameter, 8mm thick, 100m water resistance, sapphire crystal. It's quartz but you can't have everything.

Seiko SUR315P1


----------



## SteamJ

And the Orient is here. I knew it was larger than a Mako but it wears even larger than I thought it would. It might grow on me though.


----------



## Rocat

Hello everyone. My name is Rocat and I'm a Seiko-holic.

I have just ordered a Seiko SBDC033 to add to my recent haul of watches.









This is in addition to my SRPD25, SRPD27, and the SBBN031 that came in in the last week and a half.


----------



## ejhc11

This is on its way to the US from a Dutch Casio dealer...!


----------



## ejhc11

Dbl post


----------



## ObiWonWD40

My Latest Fleabay Auction Snipe Win (£97 ;-) )

Arrived yesterday in a busted package, saved by Our wonderful Local Postie Lady, with the Judicious Application of a Royal Mail Rubber Band :-!

Yes I am sure that sometime in the Near Future I am going to get a burning need for a Three Hundred Metre Water Resistant Watch :think:

I see that this range of the Promasters are going to be or have been discontinued. I don't know how the hell you test if they are water resistant to 30Bar. With a bit of luck and a following wind, one of our local Dive Clubs can test equipment to 20Bar plus 10%. They can fill the 300Bar Air Dive Tanks on their compressor, whereas most can only fill the 232Bar Tanks. But all the tanks need to be sent away for certification beyond the visual inspection. I guess that Citizen must have some exotic test equipment somewhere? So at some point if I ever need to take this watch diving, I will get it 20Bar tested and if it is OK, leave it alone and don't touch it.

But overall it is a nice watch with just a couple of minor scratches!

Best regards,
Jim
Stay Safe; Stay Well :-!


----------



## EricLam

That's perfect!


----------



## lildrgn

After looking at a few posts in the past few days here, I don't feel as bad for having 3 watches purchased in the past 4 weeks. Some of you are doing twice that in a couple days!!


----------



## TimeDilation

Just arrived at my door an hour ago, sized and on the wrist...
SEIKO SARY139/SRPD39J1 Presage Zen Garden in White 41.7mm
Had to post some pics right away, will take better pics for tomorrow mornings post in WRUW... Here are some hastily taken pics for now. It truly is much more stunning in person.


----------



## Squirrelly

Vincero Apex arrived last week, website photo:









Not being a metal bracelet fan, I've swapped on a more sporty leather perforated "Rally" strap:









This Seiko VK64 quartz movement chronograph is highly affordable at under $200 delivered. Yes, it's micro-produced from Asian parts and I was a little apprehensive about quality but once received, I'm impressed with the quality for the money spent. It's nicely styled and well finished, has weight to it and I fell it's equal to other similar watches I've paid 2-3 times more for. The watch's face is not stark white, it's off white.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## mannal

Motivated by Squirrelly's post.


----------



## Emrejagger

These straps for this little watch i received today










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie

Ziptie said:


> Update: after 33ish days with Japan Post, I asked Buyee.jp to get the bundled package back and use another service. They requested it may 14, received it Monday the 25th, shipped with DHL the 26th, and it should be here tomorrow, the 28th!


And finally arrived today!










I won the auction for each of these on April 7.


----------



## soulbazz

And two straps

How do I make it stop! Send help. 
I bought two in late April/early May already, I have this Citizen on the way now, and I'm still seriously considering two more...
Honestly the only thing that has stopped me from the other two is that the sellers haven't responded to my emails.

I haven't gone on a binge like this in a long time. I think the extended time stuck at home is getting to me.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Just in a few hours ago..41mm T100GTLS from Stan & Deep Blue...


----------



## catsteeth

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Just in a few hours ago..41mm T100GTLS from Stan & Deep Blue...


I've been looking at that exact coke trit' diver. At 41mm it's a great size. Trouble is Deep Blues' great value is destroyed by the extra $50 shipping and 20% Tax that has to be paid by importing to the UK.
Without it, I'd already own the trit' and a couple of others 
Enjoy, it's a great looking watch.


----------



## Piede

Been a while. Sold my grey Citizen Courageous and bought this Axios Ironclad First Light. A dive watch that meets all my requirements and wears extremely well and comfortable. How the bracelet meets the end links is a little strange but it doesn't bother me. My only 'complaint' is that this watch is the most difficult to get on a photo I have ever experienced. From my normal view the crystal is just flawless. And next to all Seiko divers I owned (Stargate, Sumo, MM200, and 62MAS homage) the lume of the Ironclad is ahead by a mile. Best lume ever!









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh

catsteeth said:


> I've been looking at that exact coke trit' diver. At 41mm it's a great size. Trouble is Deep Blues' great value is destroyed by the extra $50 shipping and 20% Tax that has to be paid by importing to the UK.
> Without it, I'd already own the trit' and a couple of others
> Enjoy, it's a great looking watch.


Yep, me too. I love Deep Blue watches, but it's just not worth the extra to have them sent here, more's the pity.


----------



## 127.72 MHz

The latest is the Smiths PRS-25 from Eddie Platts at Time Factors:


----------



## bobski

Watch Obsessive said:


> Ordered this one this afternoon. Should be with me tomorrow.
> 
> I really wasn't looking to buy anything for a while but I've got a couple of Seikos for sale so thought why not. The specs are right up my alley. 36mm diameter, 8mm thick, 100m water resistance, sapphire crystal. It's quartz but you can't have everything.
> 
> Seiko SUR315P1
> 
> View attachment 15160387


Looks like an interesting package. Would love to see some photos when you've got some time.


----------



## ZM-73

San Martin bronze winging its way in.


----------



## mougino

leastonh said:


> Yep, me too. I love Deep Blue watches, but it's just not worth the extra to have them sent here, more's the pity.


Admin Edit, from our rules: 9. ... _In general, any posts that involve the discussion, encouragement, or solicitation of any kind of illegal activities, whether watch-related or not, is strictly prohibited._


----------



## mougino

Helson Hammerhead incoming.









One of my grails that I just decided to gift to myself for successfully selling my old apartment and find ourselves a nice house with yard in the suburbs


----------



## Notathome

mougino said:


> Helson Hammerhead incoming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my grails that I just decided to gift to myself for successfully selling my old apartment and find ourselves a nice house with yard in the suburbs


Congrats Nicolas, this new home will change your life !
But maybe my Ipad is lazy this afternoon but I don't see the picture of your watch


----------



## mougino

Notathome said:


> Congrats Nicolas, this new home will change your life !
> But maybe my Ipad is lazy this afternoon but I don't see the picture of your watch


Thanks!  I re-uploaded the picture


----------



## Y4BBZY

Orient WV0041TX










PAM Luminor Homage


----------



## SteamJ

The turtle arrived but there are several issues unfortunately. I'm hoping what's on it is just patina that can be removed but it has uneven dark splotches all over it.

I was pleasantly surprised that it included both straps but the rubber strap is too narrow so it's the incorrect width for the watch.

I changed it to a Seiko silicon strap but then I noticed it had the wrong disk and hands. I ordered it with the tuna can hands and marine master dial and it came with the opposite.

I'm disappointed unfortunately. I can learn to live with the dial and hands and hopefully the marks on the case are removable.

Getting the wrong watch aside, the quality is good and the bezel is aligned correctly and the action is very nice.

So very mixed feelings here unfortunately.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Karthan7

catsteeth said:


> I've been looking at that exact coke trit' diver. At 41mm it's a great size. Trouble is Deep Blues' great value is destroyed by the extra $50 shipping and 20% Tax that has to be paid by importing to the UK.
> Without it, I'd already own the trit' and a couple of others
> Enjoy, it's a great looking watch.


See if "deepblueshop eu" there is no extra tax.


----------



## Miggyd87

SteamJ said:


> The turtle arrived but there are several issues unfortunately. I'm hoping what's on it is just patina that can be removed but it has uneven dark splotches all over it.
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised that it included both straps but the rubber strap is too narrow so it's the incorrect width for the watch.
> 
> I changed it to a Seiko silicon strap but then I noticed it had the wrong disk and hands. I ordered it with the tuna can hands and marine master dial and it came with the opposite.
> 
> I'm disappointed unfortunately. I can learn to live with the dial and hands and hopefully the marks on the case are removable.
> 
> Getting the wrong watch aside, the quality is good and the bezel is aligned correctly and the action is very nice.
> 
> So very mixed feelings here unfortunately.


Lemon juice and a tooth brush.


----------



## Miggyd87

Interesting

Wiki excerpt from "aluminum bronze"

"_*Material properties*
Aluminium bronzes are most valued for their higher strength and corrosion resistance as compared to other bronze alloys. These alloys are tarnish-resistant and show low rates of corrosion in atmospheric conditions, low oxidation rates at high temperatures, and low reactivity with sulfurous compounds and other exhaust products of combustion. They are also resistant to corrosion in sea water. Aluminium bronzes' resistance to corrosion results from the aluminium in the alloys, which reacts with atmospheric oxygen to form a thin, tough surface layer of alumina (aluminium oxide) which acts as a barrier to corrosion of the copper-rich alloy. The addition of tin can improve corrosion resistance.

Aluminium bronzes tend to have a golden color._"

Heimdallr indicates there bronze watches are made from aluminum bronze (CuAl) not tin bronze (CuSn)....I'd expect This bronze to tarnish less..Very interesting!

(I don't have a chemistry degree, more am I a material science major/graduate)


----------



## SeizeTheMeans

\

I've been bitten by the eco drive bug recently. Can't help myself. Especially with the refurbs available on the bay at great prices.


----------



## catsteeth

Karthan7 said:


> See if "deepblueshop eu" there is no extra tax.


Thank you.
I had a good look. Unfortunately you don't get the 40% of coupon option - which is what makes the brand such good value in the first place.
The EU site is a little cheaper, but there are still delivery costs to the UK. It looks like all-in it's possible to get ~15% less than the USA full price.


----------



## SteamJ

Miggyd87 said:


> Lemon juice and a tooth brush.


Yep, already doing that and some of the splotches are coming off a bit. Still the wrong watch though. I guess I can live with it. I don't want to go through the ordeal of sending it back to Hong Kong.


----------



## Miggyd87

SteamJ said:


> Yep, already doing that and some of the splotches are coming off a bit. Still the wrong watch though. I guess I can live with it. I don't want to go through the ordeal of sending it back to Hong Kong.


That is frustrating, you might see if they will give you a percentage of your money back..say 15-20%.

My father always told me, "Don't let the reason you didn't get something, be because you never asked for it"

I also in the past ordered from Ali and got a bunk movement in a fairly reputable watch, from an equally reputable store. They offered to return me my money if I sent the watch back...low and behold for one reason or another it never made it back, and I was out my money. Ali sided with the seller and that was that.


----------



## SteamJ

Miggyd87 said:


> That is frustrating, you might see if they will give you a percentage of your money back..say 15-20%.
> 
> My father always told me, "Don't let the reason you didn't get something, be because you never asked for it"
> 
> I also in the past ordered from Ali and got a bunk movement in a fairly reputable watch, from an equally reputable store. They offered to return me my money if I sent the watch back...low and behold for one reason or another it never made it back, and I was out my money. Ali sided with the seller and that was that.


I emailed them. It cleaned up fairly well overall but still has uneven patina. Over time it'll blend somewhat better. They do have a good reputation so I'm hoping they make up for it somehow. Even if they sent the correct dial and hands I can get it swapped. We'll see the response. Here's the after of the cleanup.


----------



## Miggyd87

For what it’s worth, I know it’s not what you had wanted, it’s a good looking watch.


----------



## 127.72 MHz

Just received notification of shipping from Sheffield, U.K. for another beauty form Eddie Platts at Time Factors,....

Arriving one week from today, PRS-25.


----------



## Watch Obsessive

bobski said:


> Looks like an interesting package. Would love to see some photos when you've got some time.


After some thought I've actually decided to send it back and have boxed it back up tonight.

I really love the look of the watch but the bracelet is a let down and I bought this primarily to keep on metal. It would look awesome on leather though as a dressy piece.

I did take some pics though alongside my daily wearer an SNKL15 and a SNXS73 which I'm currently trying to offload.

It's a nice size for my 6.5" wrist, I love silver dials so it fit the bill. They also come in black and blue dials and also in a larger diameter of 40mm.

Couple of pics:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

Just arrived after six weeks - this was a custom order with non-standard hands, chrono hands color and 12-hour bezel. Couldn't be more pleased. 
For anyone looking for a Damasko, I can't recommend Greg at Watchmann enough! He was great to work with and very patient with my 101 questions.


----------



## skriefal

It was in the mail but just arrived today from Poljot24.de - the Poljot Interational Pobeda 2602w. With new old stock manual-wind ZIM 2602 movement from 1958. Nicely sized at 38mm. The stock leather strap was too long for my wrist (a common problem) so I swapped in a lightly-used shorter strap from Clover Straps.

It's the anti-Bond watch. # 007 / 100 pcs.


----------



## Lukas Frey

I have this coming in the mail - my associates degree graduation present! I couldn't pass up that bauhaus style blue dial + the lume (from what I hear).


----------



## The Watch Ho

This just in and on!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

OH YEA,just got the notice my new murdered out San Martin "Captain Willard"in PVD & Dark Orange Superluminova has shipped!Also ordered a PVD Jubilee bracelet that should arrive just about the same time & a White on Black Date Wheel as the black on white clashes....


----------



## mougino

E8ArmyDiver said:


> OH YEA,just got the notice my new murdered out San Martin "Captain Willard"in PVD & Dark Orange Superluminova has shipped!Also ordered a PVD Jubilee bracelet that should arrive just about the same time & a White on Black Date Wheel as the black on white clashes....
> View attachment 15180191
> 
> View attachment 15180193
> 
> View attachment 15180195
> 
> View attachment 15180197


Very cool! Impatient to see real life pictures and have your feedback


----------



## Ziptie

(Crosspost)

I really like the classic field watch stylings of the Timex MK1.










But 40mm is on the small side for me, and I wanted something a smidgen tougher.

So when I saw this gently used 44mm titanium Bertucci A-4T with classic styling and syringe hands, it was an insta-buy.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Skeptical

I'm not sure why I've never picked up one of these before, but I really like it










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmatt17073

Tracking shows delivery on Friday. It came from Jomashop, but using a pic from Gnomon.


----------



## jkpa

Due to insane deal, this is coming in. Otherwise would not qualify as affordable.









Seiko Astron SSE087


----------



## The Watch Ho

jkpa said:


> Due to insane deal, this is coming in. Otherwise would not qualify as affordable.
> 
> View attachment 15183457
> 
> 
> Seiko Astron SSE087


PLEASE tell me this is out of my price range! I dont need another watch!!! Enjoy!


----------



## tcdel

I wanted a classic green watch and added this a few weeks back. Came with usual nice AVI-8 box manual and warranty card.


----------



## jkpa

The Watch Ho said:


> PLEASE tell me this is out of my price range! I dont need another watch!!! Enjoy!


At $600 I had to take a chance on it. These usually go for well over a grand new. Msrp was nearly $2k.

New, three year warranty from Topper from their "vault" sale. Still a couple Astrons left.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Miggyd87 said:


> Interesting
> 
> Wiki excerpt from "aluminum bronze"
> 
> "_*Material properties*
> Aluminium bronzes are most valued for their higher strength and corrosion resistance as compared to other bronze alloys. These alloys are tarnish-resistant and show low rates of corrosion in atmospheric conditions, low oxidation rates at high temperatures, and low reactivity with sulfurous compounds and other exhaust products of combustion. They are also resistant to corrosion in sea water. Aluminium bronzes' resistance to corrosion results from the aluminium in the alloys, which reacts with atmospheric oxygen to form a thin, tough surface layer of alumina (aluminium oxide) which acts as a barrier to corrosion of the copper-rich alloy. The addition of tin can improve corrosion resistance.
> 
> Aluminium bronzes tend to have a golden color._"
> 
> Heimdallr indicates there bronze watches are made from aluminum bronze (CuAl) not tin bronze (CuSn)....I'd expect This bronze to tarnish less..Very interesting!
> 
> (I don't have a chemistry degree, more am I a material science major/graduate)


Unfortunately in my experience, aluminum bronze, when it does develop a patina, develops a grayish and insipid one. If you plan to acid clean your watch on a regular basis, that might be fine. Two photos of an aluminum bronze Halios Tropik B. The first photo was taken 50 months after the second (two and a half years later, it's even more gray) and shows the slow - yet dismal - progression:
















I recently lent this watch to a friend but am thinking when it returns to me it will get a long-overdue lemon-juice bath. By contrast, I enjoy the rapidly-developing warmly-colored patina of a tin-bronze watch I bought last year and have no intention of cleaning it up.



SteamJ said:


> I emailed them. It cleaned up fairly well overall but still has uneven patina. Over time it'll blend somewhat better. They do have a good reputation so I'm hoping they make up for it somehow. Even if they sent the correct dial and hands I can get it swapped. We'll see the response. Here's the after of the cleanup.


Looks a lot better, and I suspect it will come fully clean, but it is a shame they sent the wrong dial. :-( I hope they make it right for you.


----------



## franco60

Came today. Aqua Terra Blue.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho

jkpa said:


> At $600 I had to take a chance on it. These usually go for well over a grand new. Msrp was nearly $2k.
> 
> New, three year warranty from Topper from their "vault" sale. Still a couple Astrons left.


I am sure this is a great deal and thanks for the info but to rich for me. I would have to sell 10 watches to get this!


----------



## yinzburgher

This guy is on the way! Timex Atlantis 100


----------



## tcl

My first Zeno. A classic pilot. The piano black lacquered box it came in was a pleasant surprise. What's weird about this watch is that I thought it had a black PVD case but when it arrived it turned out have a brushed finish with a color similar to titanium. I much prefer this finish so I'm glad that it was different than what I was expecting.


----------



## tcl

One more recent arrival. Bought it for the light green dial, the dial design and the full lume. I've seen some disdain for this brand on F71 in the past but I was shopping for a specific look so I went for it. I've had a few watches from Stuhrling before and all were trouble free,


----------



## soulbazz

soulbazz said:


> And two straps
> 
> How do I make it stop! Send help.
> I bought two in late April/early May already, I have this Citizen on the way now, and I'm still seriously considering two more...
> Honestly the only thing that has stopped me from the other two is that the sellers haven't responded to my emails.
> 
> I haven't gone on a binge like this in a long time. I think the extended time stuck at home is getting to me.


Arrived! Anxiously waiting on the blue canvas strap for it coming Saturday.


----------



## The Watch Ho

This is a rescue watch from someones collection that was never worn. Happy to be wearing it today!


----------



## adamvelasco

Got one of these coming 25th anniversary with all gold hardware. Then ordered an AliX gold bezel and bracelet kit to hit my gold needs! When I'm not feeling cool and monochrome I will wear this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble

Got one of these coming in to scratch that good ol' Panda itch.


----------



## JohnM67

One of these (picture from the web):


----------



## leastonh

Anglo Irish said:


> One of these (picture from the web):


Great choice. I have the blue one and love it!


----------



## JohnM67

leastonh said:


> Great choice. I have the blue one and love it!


I like the blue as well, but I have enough blue watches already, and this LE is cheaper. This'll be a nice companion for my full-lume dial version.


----------



## leastonh

Anglo Irish said:


> I like the blue as well, but I have enough blue watches already, and this LE is cheaper. This'll be a nice companion for my full-lume dial version.


I must admit, the black one is calling to me. It's such a great watch to own I'd be happy to buy another in a different colour. I looked at the eco-drive version and almost went for that one, but the auto is nicer. I'm a lefty too, so having the crown in the proper place is a bonus.


----------



## Cvp33

Revue Thommen Airspeed Chronograph

ShopHQ deal - https://www.shophq.com/Product/revu...watch/667-839?track=-10451&cm_re=Z7-_-RV2-_-N

$3,500 (seriously?)
$815 on sale
*-$163 * FLASH20 coupon code
*-$14 2% rebate TopCash*
*$638 NET* + S/H and TAX ($694 total)


----------



## leastonh

Cvp33 said:


> Revue Thommen Airspeed Chronograph
> 
> ShopHQ deal - https://www.shophq.com/Product/revu...watch/667-839?track=-10451&cm_re=Z7-_-RV2-_-N
> 
> $3,500 (seriously?)
> $815 on sale
> *-$163 * FLASH20 coupon code
> *-$14 2% rebate TopCash*
> *$638 NET* + S/H and TAX ($694 total)


Nice looking watch and a new brand to me. It could so easily be a Breitling with that bezel and those rider tabs.


----------



## ZASKAR36

Anglo Irish said:


> One of these (picture from the web):


That coke version is çalling me.


----------



## Cvp33

leastonh said:


> Nice looking watch and a new brand to me. It could so easily be a Breitling with that bezel and those rider tabs.


With a Valijoux 7750 and exhibition case back. No reason to buy a Breitling.


----------



## leastonh

Cvp33 said:


> With a Valijoux 7750 and exhibition case back. No reason to buy a Breitling.


I seem to remember one of the Breitling models has, or had, an in-house movement based on the 7750. It's certainly a decently specced watch for the price.


----------



## JohnM67

leastonh said:


> I must admit, the black one is calling to me. It's such a great watch to own I'd be happy to buy another in a different colour. I looked at the eco-drive version and almost went for that one, but the auto is nicer. I'm a lefty too, so having the crown in the proper place is a bonus.


Perhaps I should have mentioned the crown as well. I'm a lefty too


----------



## lildrgn

Apparently the ProMasters are contagious. I've long admired the looks of them and then when I saw one on the 'bay pop up with a Special Added Bonus, I couldn't sell off some watches quick enough.

These are the seller's pix. See if you can see what the added bonus is! And a kick in the butt to eBay/PayPal for "holding" my funds from going through for 24hrs.


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> Motivated by Squirrelly's post.
> 
> View attachment 15168269


Package arrived today. I handed it, unopened, to my wife. Told her to give it to me on Father's Day


----------



## leastonh

lildrgn said:


> Apparently the ProMasters are contagious. I've long admired the looks of them and then when I saw one on the 'bay pop up with a Special Added Bonus, I couldn't sell off some watches quick enough.
> 
> These are the seller's pix. See if you can see what the added bonus is! And a kick in the butt to eBay/PayPal for "holding" my funds from going through for 24hrs.


Oooo, domed crystal! How?


----------



## lildrgn

leastonh said:


> Oooo, domed crystal! How?


Seller put one on! He seems like he knows what he's doing. He has several prime pieces on sale via eBay. But I couldn't let this one escape.


----------



## franco60

Dugena racing chrono









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## yankeexpress

View attachment 15203913


Powered by Seiko Meca-quartz


----------



## beanerds

Arrived 5 minutes after I got home from work ,, its quite sweet , 39mm , skeletonized ( my second ) really well , nice strap etc . An Ingersoll ' Vickers ' .

Cant complain at the quality for $100 , well done Ingersoll ! .

Beanerds .


----------



## Joepineapples

Cross-thread post.

Super happy with this new arrival - Steeldive 8102.

Like many of us (I suspect) while I love the look and feel of dress watches, in reality my collection and budget can't support many as my daily attire suits sports, field or divers, and that's even before Sydney summertime when I'm wearing shorts a lot and jumping in and out of the water.

For a more dressy look I have SARBs 033 and 065, but I wanted something a little more svelte, and I didn't want to spend up on something I might wear a dozen times year.

I'm a big fan of the Bauhaus aesthetic, and when I saw this Steeldive it just seemed perfect. A 'quality' brand, 38mm, and the aesthetic suited a quartz and sterile dial perfectly. It's beautifully built and finished, has some lovely details such as the ever-so-slightly champagne dial with the most subtle texture, and the pronounced and surprisingly effective lume pips.

Approx $100 AUD is absolute win.

It's going straight on a black lizard strap I have ready.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000749109542.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.23314c4daa3uY6


----------



## Joepineapples

Dup.


----------



## falika




----------



## stbob

Should be delivered tomorrow or monday...








_CA4241-55A_


----------



## nek

This is coming today for me.


----------



## yankeexpress

nek said:


> This is coming today for me.


It's a very cool Seiko.


----------



## DarkstarWA

I've got this JeanRichard on the way. CAL JR1050 has interested me for some time and I got a good deal from a fellow WUS member.







Pic courtesy of seller

The good folks at AnOrdain are working on this beauty as a birthday present for my wife. Ordered it on a Staib Milanese bracelet.







Pic courtesy of AnOrdain


----------



## Butzi911!!

Just landed: Roue TPS.


----------



## Butzi911!!

Just landed: Roue TPS.


----------



## stbob

stbob said:


> Should be delivered tomorrow or monday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _CA4241-55A_


It's arrived today...


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## tcl

I'm still in a "1 watch comes in 1 watch goes out" mode when it comes to my collection. I like high contrast faces with pure white dials and black numerals/markers. This Citizen with a brushed case and bracelet came in and a white dialed Timex 40th Anniversary Easy Reader went out.


----------



## saltddirk

been watching these for a while, to go with similar vintage Seiko...
Citizen "multi Chronograph" Yachting America's cup

D


----------



## saltddirk

Not my picture and not my watch, just to show a on the wrist shot (and also because WUS posted twice my first message, again  )
Citizen "multi Chronograph" Yachting America's cup

D


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things

Anyone have experience with Royal Mail? I haven’t had my package move in over two weeks....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth

Mr_Finer_Things said:


> Anyone have experience with Royal Mail? I haven't had my package move in over two weeks....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where has it come from? If it's come from overseas you (obviously - I'm sure you know this) pay tax from USA - check your emails.
If from abroad, original carrier may sub contract to a different carrier.
Is it parcel force or royal mail?

Otherwise, I've had two watches delivered by RM during lockdown and they've been fine.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Agreed. Royal Mail are functioning as usual.


----------



## leastonh

Mr_Finer_Things said:


> Anyone have experience with Royal Mail? I haven't had my package move in over two weeks....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had a parcel on order from Amazon recently that didn't change from 'in transit' for a couple of weeks. It turned out it had been delivered to the local post office for collection, but nobody had updated tracking. It's unusual for Royal Mail to lose anything in my experience.


----------



## Dedan

Mr_Finer_Things said:


> Anyone have experience with Royal Mail? I haven't had my package move in over two weeks....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No Royal Mail, but my experience so far is that, at least in the EU, custom clearance takes 2 full weeks since Corona.


----------



## leastonh

One watch I won't be having incoming in the mail is the new Seiko SLA037 Limited Edition. Yours for a measly £5,600 ($7,010). I wonder if there will be any chapter ring, dial or bezel misalignment on this one?! :roll: £5,600 for a Seiko. SMH. At least it's got drilled lugs and sapphire crystal!


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things

catsteeth said:


> Where has it come from? If it's come from overseas you (obviously - I'm sure you know this) pay tax from USA - check your emails.
> If from abroad, original carrier may sub contract to a different carrier.
> Is it parcel force or royal mail?
> 
> Otherwise, I've had two watches delivered by RM during lockdown and they've been fine.


UK Langley HWDC specifically it's been "item leaving the UK" to the US since May 29th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth

Mr_Finer_Things said:


> UK Langley HWDC specifically it's been "item leaving the UK" to the US since May 29th
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In that case, it's often that the carrier changes, they subcontract to a USA carrier. So it's not showing up on tracking where it actually is.

Also it often seems to take at least two weeks from leaving the UK to arriving at destination in the USA. So I think you're okay so far. 
But after 3 weeks I'd definitely start a lost item procedure with the original carrier that you paid.


----------



## mrwomble

leastonh said:


> One watch I won't be having incoming in the mail is the new Seiko SLA037 Limited Edition. Yours for a measly £5,600 ($7,010). I wonder if there will be any chapter ring, dial or bezel misalignment on this one?! :roll: £5,600 for a Seiko. SMH. At least it's got drilled lugs and sapphire crystal!
> 
> View attachment 15215045


Uh, if there's no ring / dial / bezel misalignment, how do you know it's a genuine Seiko?


----------



## rkstime

waiting for it to be delivered.


----------



## Dedan

Just in, figured I'd get my Seiko a new friend


----------



## whatmeworry

Dipping my toe into the Ali Express waters for the first time. I've wanted a Pepsi GMT homage for a while but couldn't justify the expense of a Steinhart









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

MM300 tribute watch arrived today.


----------



## Gazza74

whatmeworry said:


> Dipping my toe into the Ali Express waters for the first time. I've wanted a Pepsi GMT homage for a while but couldn't justify the expense of a Steinhart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would be interested to hear your thoughts once you receive it.


----------



## lildrgn

For god's sake, I just got a new (used) watch today and sold 2 more watches, so of course, I just bought *another* watch via f29. Cream Orient Defender v1 on its way to me from the East coast.

I need to quit WUS.

impossible!


----------



## whatmeworry

Gazza74 said:


> Would be interested to hear your thoughts once you receive it.


Will do

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltddirk

Well I better own up to a few more









1 Euro  10 euro postage...
Just a basic watch to perhaps try my hand at modding...

Dirk


----------



## leastonh

lildrgn said:


> For god's sake, I just got a new (used) watch today and sold 2 more watches, so of course, I just bought *another* watch via f29. Cream Orient Defender v1 on its way to me from the East coast.
> 
> I need to quit WUS.
> 
> impossible!


If you're expecting sympathy, you're in the wrong place. I, for one, will always encourage this kind of behaviour. Buy more watches, post photos here to tempt the rest of us to buy more and continue to support this extremely satisfying addiction :-d

My problem is, I never sell watches. Once bought, they are mine forever!!!


----------



## saltddirk

Another potential modding candidate, although going by the pictures I quite like the dial, and with a name like Caribbean Joe evoking Hemingway, Ti-punch and Rhum cocktails...









someone bid against me driving up the price to 3.5 euro. Shame on them, postage was even more expensive at 25 euro.


----------



## saltddirk

Being left handed I have never had a left hand winder watch,
hereby rectified, although this one needs some TLC which I hope my friendly watchmaker will be able to give it
















Nelson Supermaster, with a name like that....
Fierce competition, bidding war,.... 5 bids against mine final sales price 5.51 GBP thankfully offset by a 2.95 GBP posting How do they do this?


----------



## saltddirk

2 wannabees because i'll never have the money to spend on their lookalikes....

















or is it the other way around?

Stay healthy
D


----------



## JohnM67

Orient Star incoming.



Picture from the web.


----------



## tcl

This one came out in 2011 from what I can tell but there were still a few new examples for sale. I wasn't aware of it until recently. Photo is from a vendor.


----------



## schumacher62

i went a little timex happy these past few days: nigel cabourn survival, JDM California dial Marlin and Todd Snyder Pride watch (hand-winding.) all web pics. i'm delighted with them all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850

tcl said:


> This one came out in 2011 from what I can tell but there were still a few new examples for sale. I wasn't aware of it until recently. Photo is from a vendor.
> 
> View attachment 15221353


I'll give the purchase 3 stars.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## _StangPGH

Seiko "Flighty" SNA411 from Jomashop. $220 shipped with their grads and dads sale.

Open to suggestions on the perfect brown leather strap. May be a challenge due to the odd lug width.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean Learner

Just arrived. $40AUD.


----------



## Skeptical

Two watches in: Casio MDV106G (the gilt looks better in person than photos)










And a Hamtun Kraken I got from the sales forum.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrz80

First acquisitions along a trajectory intended to convert some of my nonfunctional watches into functional, since having some of them serviced would be costly enough to kick them right out of the "affordable" category! Or, an engraved invitation to horological disaster? Either way, New Tools!


----------



## Rocat

I've been a bad boy today.

I ordered a few affordable's this afternoon.

The G-9300 Mudman from Casio as I had some Amazon gift card money burning a hole in the ole' proverbial pocket.









Then I noticed the PRW-3100YB-1ACR was down to an extremely low $99 at Amazon as well. I figured what the heck, why not. I fear it may have a blue tinted lcd. If it does and it is noticeable to me then I may send that one back. I'm not a fan of tinted lcds.

It's Yuge! I hope it doesn't wear this large on the wrist. lol









And lastly, I've been eyeballing the Deep Blue Master1000 with the Ice Blue dial in the 40mm case with a Jubilee. 
I've seen a few members here post some real life photos and it looks good. I'll give this one a go as well.


----------



## _StangPGH

B&R Band for the Seiko Fligthy above.

Stock photo









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## VicAjax

ordered this bronze 6105 from San Martin's AliEx shop last week, but with a black leather strap.. 
order tracking says it's been accepted by airline and left country of origin warehouse. hopefully that means it will be here in 6 to ♾️weeks!


----------



## PartyBees

Seiko Champion Alpinist. Received it yesterday.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Lukas Frey

The Watch Ho said:


> View attachment 15231109


Ha! What a snazzy bliger. I'll post my China special too - arrived a day early (first EVER)


----------



## Lukas Frey

The Watch Ho said:


> View attachment 15231109


Ha! What a snazzy bliger. I'll post my China special too - arrived a day early (first EVER)
View attachment 15231923


----------



## The Watch Ho

Lukas Frey said:


> Ha! What a snazzy bliger. I'll post my China special too - arrived a day early (first EVER)
> View attachment 15231923


I have that Pagani too! Great value for these watches.


----------



## soulbazz

PartyBees said:


> Seiko Champion Alpinist. Received it yesterday.
> View attachment 15229099


Awesome!


----------



## mannal

Wife officially turned the Vincero over to me for Father's Day. The family also surprised me with a new box. Decided it would be the new home for my Seiko divers and tool watches.


----------



## Ossamanity

mannal said:


> Wife officially turned the Vincero over to me for Father's Day. The family also surprised me with a new box. Decided it would be the new home for my Seiko divers and tool watches.
> 
> View attachment 15233233
> 
> 
> View attachment 15233235
> 
> 
> View attachment 15233239


I think you need at least one Seiko in your collection.


----------



## ZM-73

Bronze San Martin diver arrived today. Very nice.


----------



## VicAjax

mannal said:


> Wife officially turned the Vincero over to me for Father's Day. The family also surprised me with a new box. Decided it would be the new home for my Seiko divers and tool watches.
> 
> View attachment 15233233
> 
> 
> View attachment 15233235
> 
> 
> View attachment 15233239


Only room for one more... that a hint?


----------



## mannal

VicAjax said:


> Only room for one more... that a hint?


I think i'm good. I have a few stragglers floating around the house and, I can always add one of my non-tool Seikos


----------



## VicAjax

ZM-73 said:


> Bronze San Martin diver arrived today. Very nice.
> View attachment 15234873
> 
> 
> View attachment 15234875


That looks amazing... congrats! I have San Martin's updated version on the way, sterile dial but also sunburst green. The only difference I'm a little worried about is the increased lug-to-lug length.

Where did you order from and how long did it take to arrive?


----------



## ZM-73

Thanks. I got mine from Aliexpress. It took close to a month from when I ordered it. They took some time before they actually sent it, possibly due to the Covid situation. Very happy with it - good luck with yours!


----------



## Paganizonda51

I've just received two new Casios, I'm very happy with them !


----------



## thejollywatcher

Couldn't resist jumping on Helson's 15% discount. Landing tomorrow...


















Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Ziptie

Citizen CB0160. Been looking for a larger sport watch, this checks so many boxes. Under $200 on ebay.


----------



## lildrgn

thejollywatcher said:


> Couldn't resist jumping on Helson's 15% discount. Landing tomorrow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


I'm saving up to do the same, hope to be able to jump in before the sale and/or inventory is gone!!!


----------



## JimWharton

My tastes seem to be going in two directions at once. I've been holding out on my watch account for a Monaco...but I also keep picking up ultra cheap numbers that catch my eye, including this Nixon quartz that was 80% off on Ashford.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankDerek

Dekla Deck Watch. Now I only have to wait for 2-3 weeks to get my hands on it.


----------



## michel j

Just arrived 30 minutes ago, I am impressed. The strap suits this watch perfectly. I know I should have wiped it a little better, was too excited


----------



## Watch Obsessive

Ordered yesterday, should be here Monday. A gift from the mrs for my 40th birthday in January.
She's said I can have it early.
Result.

Pic courtesy of Lorier.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michel j

My post didn't make sense and could not delete it.


----------



## soulbazz

As a birthday present to myself next month, I pre-ordered the new G-Lide from Casio before it sold out. It arrived today, but unfortunately I had to give the box to my wife to be packed away until mid-July.


----------



## catsteeth

Arrived yesterday. Spinnaker Hull Tactical.
New,, on the bay. Wanted a Cali dial for ages, and wanted to try a black case as well. Bit of an impulse buy.
I'm certainly happy with it. Only two small negatives.
The crown is too small, and feels like it'll cross thread very easily. I'd have rather had a same sized, but sturdier push-pull crown. It isn't a diver after all.
I thought the AR on the mineral crystal would compensate. It doesn't really, it's a real killer. But it was very cheap.
The black rubber strap is pretty good, but made it feel like a digital watch - being all black.
So tried a few others.









Sent from my Redmi Note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

N.B.Yäeger Marine


----------



## Firecrafter

Finally got my Vostok Amphibia 110909 in after over a month!









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## lildrgn

Just ordered one of these. Just learned about it two days ago and can't stop thinking about it. It was either the turquoise or gray. I love the bead blasted case and bracelet of the gray, but the turquoise color kept calling my name. I did put an email into Maranez to see if they'd be willing to put the turquoise into a blasted case and bracelet. "Sara" at Maranez didn't say no, but said she'd check with the factory. I'm still waiting on a response and their 20% sale ends tomorrow. So I pulled the trigger on the turquoise and let her know. Hopefully they're willing and able to make it happen. I even made a quick and dirty mockup on the computer to let her know that I Mean Business. 

















Edit: Sara contacted me and said they could do the swap, would take a few days longer! I said, "Take yo time!" I'm happy to wait! Looking forward to it!


----------



## TypeSly

Got rid of the 42mm Bambino (Wears too big) to get this one:


----------



## TypeSly

Watch Obsessive said:


> Ordered yesterday, should be here Monday. A gift from the mrs for my 40th birthday in January.
> She's said I can have it early.
> Result.
> 
> Pic courtesy of Lorier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on the birthday and watch! It's beautiful, what's the diameter of that?


----------



## Watch Obsessive

TypeSly said:


> Congrats on the birthday and watch! It's beautiful, what's the diameter of that?


Thanks! It actually arrived early and was here last Friday. It's not left my wrist since. I did consider keeping it boxed until the big day in January but couldn't wait 6 months.

It's 36mm and 44mm lug to lug. Perfection.


----------



## TypeSly

Watch Obsessive said:


> Thanks! It actually arrived early and was here last Friday. It's not left my wrist since. I did consider keeping it boxed until the big day in January but couldn't wait 6 months.
> 
> It's 36mm and 44mm lug to lug. Perfection.


Seriously? I wouldn't be able to keep it in the box for 6 hours 😅. I love how the watch and bracelet is all brushed to enhance that beautiful dial.


----------



## Watch Obsessive

TypeSly said:


> Seriously? I wouldn't be able to keep it in the box for 6 hours 😅. I love how the watch and bracelet is all brushed to enhance that beautiful dial.


Ha ha, yeah there was no chance of that happening! Big fan of the all brushed finish. The bracelet is really nice with the articulated links, I've never had anything like it.


----------



## RangelRocha

Just got this in the mail last Friday...
It's a LOT of watch for the money, I can tell you that!



















And also I bought a shark mesh for my vintage Certina...









Regards


----------



## Tone1298




----------



## tcl

When I first saw a photo of the Orient Commuter watch (photo below) I really liked the look with its long dark markers against a pure white dial. Then I emailed a retailer and was told that the dial had a silvery tinge to it instead of being pure white.

So instead of spending $170 on the Orient I found a less expensive quartz watch with a similar look, pure white dial, and better sized hour and minute hands. This Jacques Lemans London was 40mm in diameter vs the Oreint's 42mm. The JL retailed for $160 but I found a new example discounted to $46 USD.


----------



## VicAjax

So I've developed this tic where I check the tracking info on AliExpress for my watch multiple times a day. it's been somewhere in the ether between Singapore and the U.S. for 10 days and my wrist is feeling anxious and forlorn.


----------



## DC guy

This Soviet MOD-issued Komandirskie went into the mail this morning... from Kiev... so you can expect to hear back from me in 3 months when it arrives, LOL!





  








s-l1600.jpg




__
DC guy


__
Jun 30, 2020








I also have an ultra cheap NATO inbound on a slow boat from China (literally). Expected delivery in September.


----------



## JohnM67

Citizen NY0091. Picture from the web:
￼


----------



## Hacknwind

I've got an ANA (All Nippon Air) Casio Solar Atomic collaboration coming in, actually two-to-build-one working watch. 39.5mm. Usually when there is a collaboration in Ti, they also use Lumibrite (fingers X). Of course it has dual blast-in-your-face LED illumination too, and hopefully in a unique color. Not sure what the 20 hour orange digit represents, but all ANA collabs I've seen have that feature, Seiko's and Citizens too. Any pilots out there know?


----------



## fyioska

Finally!









Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## INAMINUTE

Cheating a bit, I got this yesterday. San Martin Turtle. Kanagawa great wave dial


----------



## Rosarito

Another Jacques Lemans here. Ref. 1-1912E. 34mm, Miyota 8215, solid link bracelet, a cool little pop of color. I'm not sure if it's screw down crown or not. Seems like a good option for those who like the styles of Omega Aqua Terra, Seiko SARB, Rolex Date and want something affordable in the 34mm range. Hopefully it'll be as nice as it looks in the photo.


----------



## lildrgn

Man, I've been bugging them every night! Looks like my "vision" will be a reality. Sara said they should have today or tomorrow HK time and hopefully will ship soon after.


----------



## TimeDilation

Just arrived...


----------



## INAMINUTE

TypeSly said:


> Got rid of the 42mm Bambino (Wears too big) to get this one:
> 
> View attachment 15325293


That's rubbish. I just measured that watch on my monitor and it is 150mm


----------



## RangelRocha

TimeDilation said:


> Just arrived...
> View attachment 15330222


Lovely dial. Congrats!


----------



## TimeDilation

RangelRocha said:


> Lovely dial. Congrats!


Thank you very much. 👍


----------



## JesseBertone

I'm waiting on a 43.5mm omega planet ocean titanium with the gray dial


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## duc

VicAjax said:


> So I've developed this tic where I check the tracking info on AliExpress for my watch multiple times a day. it's been somewhere in the ether between Singapore and the U.S. for 10 days and my wrist is feeling anxious and forlorn.


I hope you have better luck than I've had from Singapore lately. I've had two parcels with the same status since June 1st. Shipping has been thrown into disarray for sure.


----------



## JohnM67

This shipped from Japan today (picture from the web).










Does anyone else find themselves checking the tracking number every hour, or is it just me that gets all antsy about it?


----------



## Rosarito

Anglo Irish said:


> This shipped from Japan today (picture from the web).
> 
> View attachment 15332549


That's a beauty. If these came in my size, I'd pair one with a great dress watch and be done with this whole watch thing.


----------



## JohnM67

Rosarito said:


> That's a beauty. If these came in my size, I'd pair one with a great dress watch and be done with this whole watch thing.


I've often said the same kind of thing myself but it's never happened yet!


----------



## Ziptie

Excited to have just won an auction for this classic, the PMT56-2711.


----------



## cubdog

Two pilots. An Escapement Time that







should be here next week. I also have a San Martin coming. Maybe. It's lost somewhere in the States. Who knows where?


----------



## VicAjax

duc said:


> I hope you have better luck than I've had from Singapore lately. I've had two parcels with the same status since June 1st. Shipping has been thrown into disarray for sure.


Oof. Are you just sitting tight for now? Any idea what that means...is it stuck in customs, or just somewhere in the upside-down?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

VicAjax said:


> Oof. Are you just sitting tight for now? Any idea what that means...is it stuck in customs, or just somewhere in the upside-down?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Both of mine have basically this type of tracking history. You can see it was basically a month between "despatched and arrived in US:


02/07/2020  
Arrival at Destination Post (Country: US)

03/06/2020  
Despatched to overseas (Country code: US)

01/06/2020  
Further processing in progress. For local postings, item delivery will take up to 5 working days. For overseas postings, item will be dispatched once transportation is available.

01/06/2020  
Accepted at (CLEMENTI CENTRAL POST OFFICE)


----------



## duc

To answer the rest of your question. I'm sitting tight. One parcel is a Tropic strap (20mm) and the second is an Omega pen knife. Neither is a necessity. If I lose both, the worse that will happen is my appetite for overseas purchases will be soured. Up to this point, I've had great dealings with all my overseas transactions.


----------



## cubdog

Holy crap! My watch arrived at the processing center today! I just checked the tracker, again, what do you know? It was mailed to me on 4-25 so it's been a while. I will say San Martin has been great in reassuring me that my watch would eventually arrive. Crazy times.


----------



## lildrgn

I had a watch shipped from Maranez on Friday from Hong Kong. By this morning, 7/4, it was showing in Memphis via FedEx. ETA is Monday 7/6 delivery. Pretty epic. Hopefully no snafus between now and then.


----------



## Rojote

I have never really gave these a second look mainly due to Invicta buying the company in 2015. But, their earlier 2011 Black Reef 500m models in both ETA auto and Ronda quartz are quite nice value propositions in NOS. I was looking for a cheap beater watch. You are getting sapphire crystal, 500m water resistance, screw in case back, and decent lume for 100 bucks shipped new in the box. These where $650 retail. Should have it end of week with 2 year warranty. .


----------



## VicAjax

duc said:


> To answer the rest of your question. I'm sitting tight. One parcel is a Tropic strap (20mm) and the second is an Omega pen knife. Neither is a necessity. If I lose both, the worse that will happen is my appetite for overseas purchases will be soured. Up to this point, I've had great dealings with all my overseas transactions.


Tracking just updated (literally an hour ago) to "arrived at destination country." Fingers crossed it doesn't get mired in customs hell for weeks on end. I'll be thrilled if it's in my hands in the next two weeks.


----------



## beanerds

@ x Aragon ' Dive Masters ' the 45mm versions , a Mk11 and a Mk111 ,, These Aragon's are great watches as I already have 2 , a DF47 in green and a Dive master 11 in Paua shell dial ( Abalone ) .

Beanerds.


----------



## beanerds

Rojote said:


> I have never really gave these a second look mainly due to Invicta buying the company in 2015. But, their earlier 2011 Black Reef 500m models in both ETA auto and Ronda quartz are quite nice value propositions in NOS. I was looking for a cheap beater watch. You are getting sapphire crystal, 500m water resistance, screw in case back, and decent lume for 100 bucks shipped new in the box. These where $650 retail. Should have it end of week with 2 year warranty. .
> View attachment 15335697
> View attachment 15335699
> View attachment 15335700


These Techno Marine watches are impressive , mine arrived last Friday and the build quality is really very good , see my post from yesterday .
Enjoy yours as it look spectacular ! .

Beanerds.








ps. The Lume is excellent on mine easily lasting all night .


----------



## duc

VicAjax said:


> Tracking just updated (literally an hour ago) to "arrived at destination country." Fingers crossed it doesn't get mired in customs hell for weeks on end. I'll be thrilled if it's in my hands in the next two weeks.


Mine came in yesterday (the one from Cousins UK):


----------



## Rojote

beanerds said:


> These Techno Marine watches are impressive , mine arrived last Friday and the build quality is really very good , see my post from yesterday .
> Enjoy yours as it look spectacular ! .
> 
> Beanerds.
> View attachment 15336901
> 
> ps. The Lume is excellent on mine easily lasting all night .


Nice! I actually looked at that model in gold tone with black face. That blue really pops!

Yes, I am curious to get this bugger. Looks like a solid buy.


----------



## Rojote

Just got shipment notification it’s on the way. 💪🏻🏁


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Mr Dennis

Two Pagani watches ordered around 3-4 weeks ago. I understand that shipping from Asian countries is slow these days!


----------



## lildrgn

Mr Dennis said:


> Two Pagani watches ordered around 3-4 weeks ago. I understand that shipping from Asian countries is slow these days!
> View attachment 15338642
> View attachment 15338643


My watch shipped from Hong Kong last Thursday, I received it on Monday!


----------



## walpow

Won yesterday on eBay:


----------



## Kvam

Shipped and on it's way...


----------



## AffordablePoverty

Arriving today was a "Bond" NATO watch strap for the SKX007 -- I had an aftermarket bracelet on it for a few years but figured I'd change the look of it.

I also received the Pagani Design "Hulk" homage (PD1639 I believe it is) -- just curious about all the hullabaloo about PD watches and figured I'd order one to see if a Chinese-made watch actually warranted that sort of praise. I have to say that I'm not disappointed by it -- actually rather impressed all things considered. The bracelet was fine enough, arguably better than stock Seiko, but I put it on a complimentary green NATO strap immediately. It will get wrist time.

In a just world, companies like Seiko would be looking in the rearview mirror at Pagani and making some changes.


----------



## jlind

It's been a windfall here!

*Glycine Airman 42 Purist*










*Dagaz T2 Typhoon*










*Movado Horwitt Museum Dial*










John


----------



## INAMINUTE

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com





Mr Dennis said:


> Two Pagani watches ordered around 3-4 weeks ago. I understand that shipping from Asian countries is slow these days!
> View attachment 15338642
> View attachment 15338643


Great value for money watches. I just sold my 1651 because I couldn't live with the floppy bezel, but it was otherwise painful to do so. Sapphire crystal, ceramic insert, NH35 movement, and a pretty good bracelet. The lume wasn't great, but for the price I wouldn't expect it to be. Enjoy


----------



## schumacher62

another timex. yay!


----------



## fyioska

Grabbed the last SNXS75 on Creation at a decent price. Wasn't going to fork out the premium people seem to think the SNXS79 is worth and fancied a bit of gold in the collection anyway!









Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa

Was missing a blue dial and I love the case on these + GMT is a nice bonus.


----------



## catsteeth

AffordablePoverty said:


> Arriving today was a "Bond" NATO watch strap for the SKX007 -- I had an aftermarket bracelet on it for a few years but figured I'd change the look of it.
> 
> I also received the Pagani Design "Hulk" homage (PD1639 I believe it is) -- just curious about all the hullabaloo about PD watches and figured I'd order one to see if a Chinese-made watch actually warranted that sort of praise. I have to say that I'm not disappointed by it -- actually rather impressed all things considered. The bracelet was fine enough, arguably better than stock Seiko, but I put it on a complimentary green NATO strap immediately. It will get wrist time.
> 
> In a just world, companies like Seiko would be looking in the rearview mirror at Pagani and making some changes.


Ah ... "School Bully" that's brilliant. It's one of my favourite comedies, especially as I went to the school that was the direct competitor, of the school that it was based on.

I'd love to see a couple of pics of the hulk


----------



## jkpa

I'm on a roll today! Bought the above CW an hour ago. Just paid for this beauty! Titanium, RC, Green. Just awesome.


----------



## Wolfsatz

fyioska said:


> Grabbed the last SNXS75 on Creation at a decent price. Wasn't going to fork out the premium people seem to think the SNXS79 is worth and fancied a bit of gold in the collection anyway!
> 
> 
> schumacher62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another timex. yay!
Click to expand...

ME 2!


----------



## mrwomble

Wolfsatz said:


> ME 2!


That is too cool!


----------



## JohnM67

Citizen NY0100-50me. Hopefully I won't have to wait too long. Picture from the web:


----------



## jkpa

jkpa said:


> Was missing a blue dial and I love the case on these + GMT is a nice bonus.


Well, my excitement lasted 24 hours.

I woke up to an email today from Chris Ward customer service, who thanked me for my order but unfortunately had to tell me the item had "sold faster than expected" during their sale, so they were unable to fill the order. I had already sent payment via paypal and received a confirmation.

Their suggestion is that I choose another option - black dial or blue again, but at the full price of GBP 895.

I'm waiting for their reply. I think it's pretty poor form to offer me the same watch (C65 GMT in blue) but at a much higher price. Why not just give me the watch at the price the sale was for which I paid? It's the same model.

Let's see what they say. I'm always championing this brand and their service so I hope they won't leave me with a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## jkpa

jkpa said:


> Well, my excitement lasted 24 hours.
> 
> I woke up to an email today from Chris Ward customer service, who thanked me for my order but unfortunately had to tell me the item had "sold faster than expected" during their sale, so they were unable to fill the order. I had already sent payment via paypal and received a confirmation.
> 
> Their suggestion is that I choose another option - black dial or blue again, but at the full price of GBP 895.
> 
> I'm waiting for their reply. I think it's pretty poor form to offer me the same watch (C65 GMT in blue) but at a much higher price. Why not just give me the watch at the price the sale was for which I paid? It's the same model.
> 
> Let's see what they say. I'm always championing this brand and their service so I hope they won't leave me with a bad taste in my mouth.


And the money was refunded. No reply from the customer service manager - just a PP refund hit my account. So I'll give them until Monday to reply to explain how they're ok with taking the order and then turn around saying "it's now double the price to buy the watch".

I guess the hunt will continue for a blue auto at a good price.


----------



## jkpa

Just another update to redeem CW. They will match the sale price as originally paid by me. (unfortunately no blue is available anymore). Good service though. 

OK sorry - back to the pics.


----------



## catsteeth

jkpa said:


> Well, my excitement lasted 24 hours.
> 
> I woke up to an email today from Chris Ward customer service, who thanked me for my order but unfortunately had to tell me the item had "sold faster than expected" during their sale, so they were unable to fill the order. I had already sent payment via paypal and received a confirmation.
> 
> Their suggestion is that I choose another option - black dial or blue again, but at the full price of GBP 895.
> 
> I'm waiting for their reply. I think it's pretty poor form to offer me the same watch (C65 GMT in blue) but at a much higher price. Why not just give me the watch at the price the sale was for which I paid? It's the same model.
> 
> Let's see what they say. I'm always championing this brand and their service so I hope they won't leave me with a bad taste in my mouth.


I was so astonished I wrote a whole screed about just how appalling that is for customer service.

But it looks like someone with common sense has intervened in head office.

All's well that ends well. It's a nice watch jkpa, I'm sorry you didn't get the colour you wanted.

And my faith in CW has been restored.


----------



## jkpa

catsteeth said:


> I was so astonished I wrote a whole screed about just how appalling that is for customer service.
> 
> But it looks like someone with common sense has intervened in head office.
> 
> All's well that ends well. It's a nice watch jkpa, I'm sorry you didn't get the colour you wanted.
> 
> And my faith in CW has been restored.


Agreed. I've always thought their service has been exemplary so I'm glad to confirm that it is. Let me also say it was a case of simple email miscommunication. They didn't intend to charge me full price, but the way the email was worded, it seemed my only option was to pay the full price. What they actually meant to say was that I had to buy one at full price and then they'd partically credit me back by the time the ran the CC. That makes total sense now and is the fair way to do it. 

I'm going to go with the Pepsi version instead. The blue must wait.

From ABTW


----------



## catsteeth

jkpa said:


> Agreed. I've always thought their service has been exemplary so I'm glad to confirm that it is. Let me also say it was a case of simple email miscommunication. They didn't intend to charge me full price, but the way the email was worded, it seemed my only option was to pay the full price. What they actually meant to say was that I had to buy one at full price and then they'd partically credit me back by the time the ran the CC. That makes total sense now and is the fair way to do it.
> 
> I'm going to go with the Pepsi version instead. The blue must wait.
> 
> From ABTW


Of all the Pepsi GMT's that's the one I do like and would wear. It has totally it's own DNA . Personally I think that's a good replacement. Yet I am having a plain metal bezel thing at the moment, so I can see why you wanted that originally.
That slim bezel is so attractive


----------



## catsteeth

..dp


----------



## Westsideecodrive

AT4106-52X is in the mail! Should have it Wednesday!

I have quite a few Citizen Watches but this is my first "gold" piece. Never really into fold much but have always kept my open for one I liked to add to my Citizen Collection.

Saw this one a few months ago and check prices often but never pulles the trigger until today.







I cant wait!!!


----------



## AffordablePoverty

catsteeth said:


> I'd love to see a couple of pics of the hulk


By your command, sir, though I doubt my photography skills do it any real justice.










After a few days my only real criticisms of this setup are that the strap I bought was too short so I'm at the third- or second-last hole and I wish the hands on the watch were slightly thicker and longer. I almost feel like Pagani took the hands from another smaller watch and reused them in this watch.

At any rate, to continue the spirit of this thread, I forgot that I apparently have a Pagani Design PD-1644 arriving at some point as well.


----------



## catsteeth

Looks pretty good to me, thank you. You got a good watch.

The hand size might be related to movement and torque limits. But mercedes diver style hands often look a little short to my eyes, whoever makes them.
I saw a hulk at work a few months ago. The green is so attractive.

I'd be really interested to see someone do a comparison between Pagani and Invicta, with both the Submariner and Daytona style watches from each.

* Any sub $2/300 watch is better putting more value in to the watchhead, and releasing it with a cheap watch strap. I'd rather put my own strap on it, and have a slightly better quality watch.


----------



## Johnny vertex

Hello. 
This arrived recently. I fitted the orange isofrane, originally it was a black rubber strap. 
the dial on this looks amazing, it can look a light grey to quite deep black depending on how the light catches it. The dial and bezel is Meteorite. It's a tall watch at 18.5mm but only 43mm dia and sits well on my 7.5inch wrist. 
Regards. 
JV


----------



## AffordablePoverty

catsteeth said:


> I'd be really interested to see someone do a comparison between Pagani and Invicta, with both the Submariner and Daytona style watches from each.


I believe Just One More Watch has done exactly that though you will have to comb through his catalogue to find the videos.


----------



## Avo

Picked up this ultrathin Epos (5.9mm) with an ETA 7001 handwind movment at a great price from an AD in Malaysia. Fedex says it's now in Memphis via NY and China. No delivery date yet. Pick from the AD:


----------



## Wolfephoto

Ordered this beauty and a NOS Bulova President bracelet to go with it!


----------



## Gavinr2

So the Vostok has been on its very slow boat ride from Mother Rusia since may 2nd,the Steel Dive might actually beat it here at this point! I ordered the Aqautico today in lieu of the Corgeut BB homage. I have been wanting one but did not think I would be happy with a PVD booze finish. I am actually pretty excited about that one. Not sure what the wait is from Hong Kong these days but I really hope it isnt anything near the usual wait for Alibaba and aliex watches.


----------



## Gavinr2

Sorry dont even know how to edit my post in thsi new version. I double posted the steeldive amd the Aqautico amd left out the vostok


----------



## HenningKC

Ippo Japan had the S100 on sale for $455 including shipping, so I just had to have it. It's been a dream for quite some time now, so I'm going to have to sleep next to my postbox for the next few weeks!


----------



## jkpa

Well CW rules. There are no other words for it. They are letting me pick a non sale model at sale pricing since I wanted the blue dial and couldn't get it.

I changed the order to this beast. 600M WR
GMT, ceramic bezel. Quick change bracelet with micro adjustments.
Gorgeous! ?


----------



## VicAjax

^Congrats, man... that's a beauty! More companies should realize how far great customer service goes to build their businesses. If I could get past the Christopher Ward logo on the dial, it'd be next on my list...just not my thing.

As for my San Martin bronzo from AliX, it's been stuck on "Shipment at local distribution center" for a week now. The NATO strap I ordered for it only sat at 'local distribution center' for a day before delivery. 

If I knew all was well, I'd be a little more sanguine about the wait, but I can't help but be a little paranoid that it's lost in the vortex.


----------



## jlind

Aristo Bauhaus Desau 1 - photo from dealer - also have Vollmer curved end mesh on the way for it.










John


----------



## Rojote

Patiently waiting for Hong Kong shipment....


----------



## whatmeworry

Got a mail to say these were back in stock and couldn't resist picking one up.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtHooch504

I told myself not to buy anymore watches this year, _until I saw this bad boy_. This is just a screen grab, the blue looks better on Timex's website. I simply love no date watches--although I don't have any.

It is Out of Stock everywhere, but a forum member here DM'd me and found one at his local department store. A transaction has been made!

So glad I found out about WUS! ?


----------



## falika

Arriving today.


----------



## SgtHooch504

whatmeworry said:


> Got a mail to say these were back in stock and couldn't resist picking one up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"Pac-Man Fever! Drivin' me crazy...!"


----------



## Rosarito

My first Casio A158 is on the way and I haven’t been this excited about an incoming watch in a long time.


----------



## VicAjax

4 weeks later:


----------



## supawabb

I have this in the mail...



I have wanted a men's leather weekender for travel, gym, general use for over 6 years now. Finally bit the bullet and ordered this one with custom length handles as I felt the drop on these was too low.


----------



## Hacknwind

Ziptie said:


> Excited to have just won an auction for this classic, the PMT56-2711.


I have one! They're cool....


----------



## Hacknwind

jkpa said:


> I'm on a roll today! Bought the above CW an hour ago. Just paid for this beauty! Titanium, RC, Green. Just awesome.


Great watch! Love mine, was just wearing it yesterday after not having it on in a month.
I forgot how awesome the clasp is with variable adjust-ability, all bracelets should have it. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Ziptie

Hacknwind said:


> I have one! They're cool....


I love the look of it. The wider bezel and depth make it wear smaller than my PMD56-2951, which is already a hair smaller than I would like.

I will most likely flip it, though might have it serviced first.


----------



## Hacknwind

jkpa said:


> I'm on a roll today! Bought the above CW an hour ago. Just paid for this beauty! Titanium, RC, Green. Just awesome.
> 
> 
> Duplicate


----------



## jkpa

^ Thanks. I've worn in the last two days. Very comfortable and super legible. The clasp is pretty great, you're right. It's easy to get a nice fit.


----------



## El Pescador

Hacknwind said:


> I have one! They're cool....


I have one...its getting new guts in Atlanta @ Hurley Roberts...$193!


----------



## Ziptie

El Pescador said:


> I have one...its getting new guts in Atlanta @ Hurley Roberts...$193!


Interesting. Was it difficult to source the movement?


----------



## El Pescador

Yes. It had been to the Citizen service Center in Torrance CA, and they didn't have the parts to fix it. They recommended that I try Hurley Roberts. After a few emails we got things set. 

I am going to send my 7828 Ray Mears in for a capacitor change next.


----------



## whatmeworry

Just ordered this from Steeldive UK so should be with me before the SD IWC Spitfire homage I bought from Ali Express 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth

supawabb said:


> I have this in the mail...
> 
> 
> 
> I have wanted a men's leather weekender for travel, gym, general use for over 6 years now. Finally bit the bullet and ordered this one with custom length handles as I felt the drop on these was too low.


They're well cool, but I've always found them tricky to tell the time with 🤨😂


----------



## nek

I finally ordered a Turtle reissue in classic black.


----------



## ryan850

Had the blue and gilt. Time to try the black.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## INAMINUTE

Decided to give my £5 knocking about watch to a mate, who actually likes it, and buy this. Cheap and cheerful, but 200m water resistant, and in my opinion looks a lot nicer than a G-Shock.


----------



## cybercat

I've wanted one of these for several years, but timing was always wrong for me when one came up - until last week...

This shipped from US on Friday, arrived at Fedex sort facility here in HK this afternoon, and delivery is sheduled for tomorrow before noon :










Any guesses which model this is before I reveal a watchface picture... ? 🤔

(Thanks to seller for pic)


----------



## whatmeworry

2 classic Casios for me.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tcl

cybercat said:


> I've wanted one of these for several years, but timing was always wrong for me when one came up - until last week...
> 
> This shipped from US on Friday, arrived at Fedex sort facility here in HK this afternoon, and delivery is sheduled for tomorrow before noon :
> 
> View attachment 15354462
> 
> 
> Any guesses which model this is before I reveal a watchface picture... ? 🤔
> 
> (Thanks to seller for pic)


Looks like a Grand Seiko. Possibly SBGN007?


----------



## cybercat

Grand Seiko correct, TCL - & you got the model quite close too!
... this is a little older, it's an SBGX093 from 2016.

Fingers crossed, it should be here in 12 hours

YouTube WatchBox review here


----------



## whatmeworry

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic

on this Eterna


----------



## jkpa

One day after receiving an amazing CW diver, I spent too much on this NOS. Wanted one for years.










Maybe my one week old JDM Promaster in green has to go.


----------



## catsteeth

cybercat said:


> Grand Seiko correct, TCL - & you got the model quite close too!
> ... this is a little older, it's an SBGX093 from 2016.
> 
> Fingers crossed, it should be here in 12 hours
> 
> YouTube WatchBox review here
> 
> View attachment 15354739


Can't get cooler than Anti-magnetic. Wow case, great colours, and it's got drilled lugs! Gorgeous.


----------



## wgroves

Rosarito said:


> My first Casio A158 is on the way and I haven't been this excited about an incoming watch in a long time.


My A168 is literally my favorite watch. You're going to love it!


----------



## DC guy

DC guy said:


> This Soviet MOD-issued Komandirskie went into the mail this morning... from Kiev... so you can expect to hear back from me in 3 months when it arrives, LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s-l1600.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> DC guy
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 30, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have an ultra cheap NATO inbound on a slow boat from China (literally). Expected delivery in September.


Both arrived in 1/3 the time projected!





  








AEE11B04-5D27-4FEB-97BB-136CB92AF7ED.jpeg




__
DC guy


__
Jul 21, 2020












  








C55ABA0C-DB51-45B3-8E0B-52DF377C168C.jpeg




__
DC guy


__
Jul 16, 2020


----------



## VicAjax

Just ordered a rubber NATO rally strap with bronze hardware from Yellow Dog for my new bronze Willard. Like this but with green stitching:


----------



## vicehonda

Waiting on the mail for my new Seiko Monster with this blue anodized bezel. Total impulse buy


----------



## INAMINUTE

Just ordered this. I intend to post a review on it comparing the watch against the Seiko equivalent. It's the Heimdallr SKX, and parts are interchangeable. The difference being that the Heimdallr has sapphire rather than Hardlex, an NH36 movement compared with the 7s26, a far superior bracelet, and in the UK it costs about 40% of the price. I haven't got a yellow watch anymore, so am looking forward to receiving it


----------



## SteamJ

vicehonda said:


> Waiting on the mail for my new Seiko Monster with this blue anodized bezel. Total impulse buy
> View attachment 15358817


I really hope someone starts offering that new Monster bracelet with the fitted endlinks. I so want one for my Orange Monster.


----------



## vicehonda

God help me I had to just purchase an Apple Watch for the girlfriend to balance things out.


----------



## tcl

Arrived today from Italy. I didn't know about the Lorenz brand or this watch until I came across it doing a search for parchment/champagne/cream dials. This is their Classico model 027185CC. I bought it for the dial color, the vintage look and the 38mm case diameter. The dial has a slight shine to it that doesn't show up in the photos. Looks better in person. 




  








Lorenz_1_small.jpg




__
tcl


__
Jul 22, 2020




Lorenz Classico 027185CC Automatic









  








Lorenz_2_small.jpg




__
tcl


__
Jul 22, 2020




Lorenz Classico 027185CC


----------



## Gavinr2

1 day on the WTB board and almost unworn version of the watch I was looking for with my preferred dial color is offered by another great forum member. Thank you WUS


----------



## ZM-73

VicAjax said:


> 4 weeks later:


Congrats. good to see it arrive safely. Enjoy!


----------



## ObiWonWD40

I had been looking for an Analogue Radio Linked watch for a while and thought either Citizen Eco-Drive or Seiko Solar, but I could not find a watch design I liked at the Price I was prepared to pay.

Then, the on Monday this week, I got an Offer from Watches2U, other internet watch vendors are available! Who offered this watch for £79.99. So I thought that for the amount of use this will get and being Solar - aka No Battery to change, (I have another digital Wave-Ceptor and that chews through batteries like blazes!)

So I ordered one and it arrived Tuesday, so one day, and the price included Shipping! Well impressed with what I got for the money. Simple tool to adjust the bracelet included. Bracelet is simple folded stainless steel, but does the job, set the watch to London and it found and set the time/date etc. As a travel watch, I could have done with one of these years ago!

Early days, but in my honest opinion, at the price I paid, it has to be my best buy so far this Year!

Very best regards,
Jim


----------



## cybercat

Wel, my Seiko SBGX093 arrived on Monday, (see here, reply & here too just above) & I took it to Seiko customer service yesterday & had the bracelet re-sized (my Wiha 1.8mm screwdriver doesn't fit the 1mm required). 
Snapped this with my phone on the way home :










I've also just ordered a leather strap with Seiko depoyant, and a 100mm waterproof leather Di Modell 'Rallye' strap as I don't have any other watches with19mm lugs, but they'll take 2 - 3 weeks to arrive.


----------



## The Watch Ho

The priciest watch in my collection and first day on. I like it but not enough for the $ so far. Maybe it will grow on me.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Zelos Thresher 500m GMT blue and green dials.




























Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## whisperbeard

Looking to turn this incoming:









into this:


----------



## Slowphiveo

Been on a microbrand kick lately and trying this one out...


----------



## soulbazz

I'm in for the Vaer pre-order. I hope I don't lose interest by October when it ships. The specs and design are really cool though, I'm excited right now!


----------



## whisperbeard

soulbazz said:


> I'm in for the Vaer pre-order. I hope I don't lose interest by October when it ships. The specs and design are really cool though, I'm excited right now!


I'm also in for the vaer. The tropic with the roulette date wheel. My hopes are high!


----------



## Cvp33

Got a seller on eBay to send me an offer for $250 on the lum-tec G7. Used the 5% ebay bucks and TopCash 1% to keep it around $251 after tax. Clearly I have a thing for orange.


----------



## tcl

Recently delivered. Paid $43 USD. Bought it primarily for the interesting reddish brown dial color. Placed a grey Cordura band on it. Biggest drawback to me is the second hand that's just a bit too short to hit the markers.




  








Lorus_Brown1_small.jpg




__
tcl


__
Jul 24, 2020




Lorus RXN31DX9 with aftermarket band.


----------



## Russ1965

One of these, but it's still stuck at the customs in Sweden:


----------



## RangelRocha

Russ1965 said:


> One of these, but it's still stuck at the customs in Sweden:


The bracelet looks nice.


----------



## nek

I finally ordered this yesterday. Been after a nice Panda dial watch.


----------



## usclassic

Incoming this










Plus this










Because of this


----------



## INAMINUTE

nek said:


> I finally ordered this yesterday. Been after a nice Panda dial watch.


I used to own the same watch with a green dial. I noticed a small chip in the crystal, so decided to remove it and put in a sapphire version. I took the movement out, and noticed the indices were attached to the chapter ring (unusual). I then put the watch press on the inside of the crystal, and gave it some pressure. The crystal shattered and the indices went flying around the room. I think you can guess what I did next.


----------



## thejollywatcher

These 3 Maranez Sumis.










Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## jlind

Orient Maestro with original bracelet swapped out for a WJean mesh (that I just happened to have in a box of extra straps and bracelets).










John


----------



## jlind

Retangula NH35 "Vintage Turtle" with Uncle Seiko Razor Wire bracelet.


----------



## whatmeworry

These 4

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankDerek

The Vostok has arrived after nearly 4 months! And yesterday I received an email from Dekla that my watch will soon be shipped. I am hyped!


----------



## jacobdclee

nek said:


> I finally ordered a Turtle reissue in classic black.


I have the Save the Ocean variant. Seiko knows how to make a chunky diver that doesn't feel chunky.


----------



## BRN

Got a Visodate on the way. I got a great deal from Macy's yesterday.


----------



## Pongster

Waiting for, among others, some yemas, a william wood, some seikos and an ophion.


----------



## jacobdclee

Waiting for this currently...


----------



## thejollywatcher

Hot and fresh off the FedEx truck!



















Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Gavinr2

My cup runneth over. First my Sam Martin bronzo arrives from forum purchase. Then my LONG awaited vostok finally completed its very slow trip. Also some Aliex straps as well!


----------



## SteamJ

thejollywatcher said:


> Hot and fresh off the FedEx truck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


I'd love to see some more pics and impressions of these. I've had a couple of Doxas and I'm a fan but lacking the budget to re-add one to my collection right now and this is an interesting possibility.


----------



## thejollywatcher

SteamJ said:


> I'd love to see some more pics and impressions of these. I've had a couple of Doxas and I'm a fan but lacking the budget to re-add one to my collection right now and this is an interesting possibility.


I had a yellow GMT Doxa before and it was one of my favorite yellow dials. I think the Maranez yellow compares very well. I love all three colors because they're nicely saturated. Which color would you get?




























Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## SteamJ

thejollywatcher said:


> I had a yellow GMT Doxa before and it was one of my favorite yellow dials. I think the Maranez yellow compares very well. I love all three colors because they're nicely saturated. Which color would you get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


For me it would be the light blue or the yellow. Good looking watches.


----------



## yinzburgher

Casio AMW330B-1AV incoming. I started out looking for a AMW320 on ebay but ended up finding a decent deal on a lightly used 330 instead for about 25 beans after shipping and tax. It'll be on the large side for me. But it's one of those watches that I've seen for years and have never owned.










Also saw this little clock going for a great price and thought "why not?" So picked up one for me and another as a gift. Should be a fun little knockaround piece for travel and what-not.


----------



## mrwomble

yinzburgher said:


> Also saw this little clock going for a great price and thought "why not?" So picked up one for me and another as a gift. Should be a fun little knockaround piece for travel and what-not.




I had the butler pick one up for me while he was picking up my tuxedo from the dry cleaners.


----------



## FrankDerek

mrwomble said:


> I had the butler pick one up for me while he was picking up my tuxedo from the dry cleaners.


Why did your butler pick up a clock and dry cleaning? I need mine to serve me my drinks, my valet will handle the errands outside of the grounds.

6k for a travel clock, are they (hodinkee and the people buying it) insane? That's why you have staff, they can wake me as usual, with a string quartet and freshly made coffee and croissants. 
/s


----------



## INAMINUTE

I had been looking for one of these for ages. They have either been to expensive, or a bit battered. If you want to buy one from the manufacturer you have to leave a 50% deposit, and then wait for them to contact you. The wait time is indefinite, and when they have enough deposits they close the door. With postage the cost is about $350, but the watches are meant to be excellent. I won an unworn on ebay last night for £217 inc P&P ($245). This is amazing, as ones as good as this normally sell around the $400 mark in the UK (a lot cheaper in the US). 41.5 dial, 11.3m depth, 48mm lug to lug, 300m water resist, and top class bracelet, anti reflectant flat sapphire, and the great Miyota 9015 high beat movement. Although it doesn't look like it on the photo, this a is a blue to black dial with the dark blue 120 click PVD bezel.


----------



## Bloom

thejollywatcher said:


> I had a yellow GMT Doxa before and it was one of my favorite yellow dials. I think the Maranez yellow compares very well. I love all three colors because they're nicely saturated. Which color would you get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


Wow, that shade of yellow looks great; that would definitely be the one I'd be going for if I was in the market for a new watch. Wish they had the BOR bracelet to go with it.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## JohnM67

NY0099.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Bloom said:


> Wow, that shade of yellow looks great; that would definitely be the one I'd be going for if I was in the market for a new watch. Wish they had the BOR bracelet to go with it.
> Sent from a van down by the river...


Maranez originally wanted to release a bracelet to go with the ss Samui but they had production issues and it got delayed. No idea what the style is but hopefully it's a BOR. ?


----------



## Bloom

thejollywatcher said:


> Maranez originally wanted to release a bracelet to go with the ss Samui but they had production issues and it got delayed. No idea what the style is but hopefully it's a BOR.


That's good to know. Your pictures are actually much better than the ones that they have on their site; the yellow is much more vibrant in yours.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## thejollywatcher

Thanks Bloom! I was really happy to find out that in person, the yellow is so nice and creamy. 

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Bloom

thejollywatcher said:


> Thanks! I was really happy to find out that in person, the yellow is so nice and creamy.
> 
> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


Looking forward to seeing more pics of it!!

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## tcl

My first Vostok arrived today. So far so good given that I already somewhat knew what to expect based on going through reviews.





  








Vostok_2.jpg




__
tcl


__
Jul 30, 2020




Vostock Komandirskie yellow dial.


----------



## Jo Hande

Arrived a few days ago ! Orient MAKO II !!


----------



## VicAjax

Yellow Dog rubber NATO arrived yesterday. Love at first sight:


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westsideecodrive

AT8020-03L is being shipped today!! I also ordered 20 new Teal Colored watch pillows for my watch case. This watch will officially fill my box and complete my citizen collection.


----------



## PAUL H.

Just bought this on sale.....first black cased watch I've got since my 70's Black Max...Cheers p










Actually my first buy direct from Timex.ca........


----------



## whatmeworry

Three inbound for me.

Seiko Flightmaster because I need a decent quartz chrono










HMT Janata because I don't have an HMT at the moment and I like the dial 









BAPE watch because it's kind of cool and was 99p









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nham

This 2nd hand Nodus retrospect 2 is almost here!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tcl

nham said:


> This 2nd hand Nodus retrospect 2 is almost here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great color on that dial.


----------



## lildrgn

Just BIN on eBay for this guy. Liked the look of it and for less than $5 out of pocket (plus the $20.99 I had in PayPal), I figured, why not. My first vintage watch and my first birth year as well (1972). It looks pretty sweet and supposedly runs.

Here's a picture of what I should be getting as well as a picture from a redditor with the same watch in better condition. Looking forward to receiving it and trying my hand at making it pretty again.


----------



## ZM-73

On it's way from Japan, Rado Cape Horn 250


----------



## Rabirnie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CV50




----------



## Chris Sorensen

Just sent payment for this from the WUS classifieds. Can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## Chris Sorensen

Rabirnie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is a GREAT looking watch!


----------



## falika

Chris Sorensen said:


> Just sent payment for this from the WUS classifieds. Can't wait for it to arrive!
> View attachment 15382621


I love its strap!


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## BRN

BRN said:


> Got a Visodate on the way. I got a great deal from Macy's yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 15368631
> 
> 
> View attachment 15368633


Just arrived. Now to look for a proper strap for it.


----------



## swissra




----------



## nham

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brianinCA

Antoine Tavan 1805 Jour/Nuit


----------



## Aussiehoudini

Finally managed to react to the email fast enough before they sold out (in minutes) so have purchased my first limited edition Mr Jone Watch  the Step right up.


----------



## Jappaner

This one:


----------



## ZM-73

In today's mail: Rado Capehorn


----------



## asfalloth

This, should have it by the end of August 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Fresh off the FedEx truck!



































































Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Bloom

thejollywatcher said:


> Fresh off the FedEx truck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


That teal Swordfish is something else; wow!! BTW, we need more pics of your yellow Samui!!

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## thejollywatcher

Double landing this morning from FedEx and UPS!

Straton Tourer gold GMT and Timefactors "baby" Dreadnought.



















Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## lildrgn

Not my picture, but this GW-5600BC is on its way to me. Hopefully it gets here before I go to California next week!


----------



## Rocat

Inbound is the Citizen Eco-Zilla for the second time around along with a set of CitiZilla Adapters and the Nato ring.

An old photo of when I had one before.


----------



## Ziptie

Enjoying my Bertucci Yankee so much, I had to grab this used tritium model when I saw it.

Mine above, incoming below.


----------



## Ziptie

Oh hey here it is!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Due in this mourning...


----------



## mrz80

So, I'm in IT, and I'm an amateur radio operator. I'd love to have a watch that'll show me local and GMT simultaneously, and in a 24hr format. Just snagged a pretty spiffy looking old Seiko analog/digital hybrid off eBay that should suit nicely.









Now for a few weeks of nailbiting and watching the shipping status!


----------



## artus

I have 2 incoming

and


and a couple of borealis straps 1 for my Doxa and 1 for the Armida

image hosting


----------



## mrz80

Guess this is my day for it. Got an inexpensive but fairly solid looking case back wrench off eBay.








ALso ordered a combo analog/digital Timex Expedition. Pretty much the same rationale as the Seiko analog/digital I posted earlier - love the option of having 24hr GMT showing. Plus, this'll be an outdoor/in-the-rain/beater.









I'm also sitting on a couple more eBay auctions, hoping to snipe more cool stuff. I may need a 12-step program if this keeps up!


----------



## RangelRocha

This bad boy arrived like a week ago but as the "crocodile" leather strap it came with isn't much to my taste despite being a lovely strap, I was waiting on the Hirsch Toronto to arrive to take some pictures.






































Regards.


----------



## INAMINUTE

On it's way from the USA


----------



## Rocat

That strap inversion makes my eyes hurt. 

Very nice watch though.



RangelRocha said:


> This bad boy arrived like a week ago but as the "crocodile" leather strap it came with isn't much to my taste despite being a lovely strap, I was waiting on the Hirsch Toronto to arrive to take some pictures.
> 
> View attachment 15405402
> View attachment 15405404
> View attachment 15405406
> View attachment 15405408
> View attachment 15405409
> 
> 
> Regards.


----------



## RangelRocha

Rocat said:


> That strap inversion makes my eyes hurt.
> 
> Very nice watch though.


Thank you sir.

I was looking at it for a good 15 minutes, trying to get my head around it why people/brands invert the strap.

I can tell you that, once the watch is on the wrist, it makes perfect sense!

Regards.


----------



## RangelRocha

INAMINUTE said:


> On it's way from the USA


***** that's sexy.


----------



## INAMINUTE

RangelRocha said:


> ***** that's sexy.


I live in the UK. The MRP is about £2500, direct from Glycine Switzwerland it's £1500, there is a supplier in the UK who sells it for £900, from Jomashop USA delivered to the UK including postage and duty it's £364.


----------



## mrz80

INAMINUTE said:


> On it's way from the USA


Ahhh the Airman...


----------



## mrz80

mrz80 said:


> I'm also sitting on a couple more eBay auctions, hoping to snipe more cool stuff. I may need a 12-step program if this keeps up!


Success! Yet Another Timex Chrono, this time a Weekender with a blue dial. Somebody stop me now before it gets out of hand!


----------



## Hacknwind

Arrived today, I'm a sucker for these Tide and Moon Phase watches. For less than $20 what's not to like. 42mm. Casio WS-1100H
At the moment, we have a new Moon (dark) and low tide on the West Coast, US.


----------



## Rocat

Absolutely nothing wrong with an inexpensive Casio. It'll last forever.



Hacknwind said:


> Arrived today, I'm a sucker for these Tide and Moon Phase watches. For less than $20 what's not to like. 42mm. Casio WS-1100H
> At the moment, we have a new Moon (dark) and low tide on the West Coast, US.
> 
> View attachment 15406451


----------



## lildrgn

mrz80 said:


> Success! Yet Another Timex Chrono, this time a Weekender with a blue dial. Somebody stop me now before it gets out of hand!
> View attachment 15406239


Nice watch, but invisible hands. If you can see them, then that's all that matters! 

For a more positive contribution to this thread, in addition to this, I have 2 F29 MK1 Timexes on their way to me as well.

Not my pic:


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## VaEagle

Meccaniche Veneziane Neriede all red version on its way from Touch of Modern sale.


----------



## Ziptie

Watches go out, watches come in, like the tides.

Next incoming is a Citizen AW5000-16L.


----------



## mrz80

lildrgn said:


> Nice watch, but invisible hands. If you can see them, then that's all that matters!


They look like they'll be easier to see than the hands on my extant Timex Chrono. It's a beautiful watch, but my eyesight's just gunky enough to have a terrible time picking out the hands when they're over the subdials. Doesn't help that the watch is old enough that the lume's mostly crapped out.


----------



## Rocat

I like that color combination. It has a Seiko PADI vibe to it. 42mm isn't it?



Ziptie said:


> Watches go out, watches come in, like the tides.
> 
> Next incoming is a Citizen AW5000-16L.


----------



## Ziptie

Rocat said:


> I like that color combination. It has a Seiko PADI vibe to it. 42mm isn't it?


I've seen 42 and 43 listed; should be great. There's a bunch of color combinations if you search aw5000 and aw5005.


----------



## mrz80

mrz80 said:


> ALso ordered a combo analog/digital Timex Expedition. Pretty much the same rationale as the Seiko analog/digital I posted earlier - love the option of having 24hr GMT showing. Plus, this'll be an outdoor/in-the-rain/beater.
> View attachment 15404971











That, alas, was a bit of a bust. Back it goes. I only had it on-wrist for a few minutes, long enough to tell that my eyesight just isn't up to it. The digital window was too small; it's unreadable in nearly any light.  I guess from now on 40mm is going to be the way to go.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## lildrgn

Despite just getting a G the other day, I just won an auction for another one! 15 minutes to go on the auction, 0 bids and a starting price at $14.99 and I couldn't resist. Got in at the last second for less than $30. I'll have to get a battery and a disinfectant kit, but excited to add another G, the DW-5600MS to the rotation.


----------



## seatega

I'm on a bit of a roll (but my wife would probably call it a watch bender). Finally found two watches I've been looking at for months but not willing to pay full price for on the used market - the Bertucci Super Yankee and the Copper Brew Mastergraph - and also some mod parts for my Orient Ray ii all coming in the mail Monday. Suffice it to say I will spend the day obsessively starring out the window for the mail truck.


----------



## Ziptie

Ziptie said:


> Watches go out, watches come in, like the tides.
> 
> Next incoming is a Citizen AW5000-16L.


And yet another blue Citizen pilot style watch. This one with maaany more features than the Aw5000 above.

CB0171-11L, titanium, world radio & world time, etc.


----------



## FordHammie

More of this that I can't keep up with and it's stopping me from getting a permanent 2nd watch! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d2lu

Received at lunch. Simple and efficient design; it's meant to replace my old 8926 (nh25) and without surprises takes that role easily.

The watch does look even better in person, especially for the price ($120 jomashop).
Dial seems well aligned enough, like the hands, bezel turns easily if compared to what it's replacing, but it's really not that hard to reach. Lume does seems a bit on the weak side (still comparing to the one-that-should-not-be-named, and it's not Ctuluh). Not regretting the purchase !


----------



## CRW161

Waiting for shipping notification for this:


----------



## Rocat

d2lu said:


> Received at lunch. Simple and efficient design; it's meant to replace my old 8926 (nh25) and without surprises takes that role easily.
> 
> The watch does look even better in person, especially for the price ($120 jomashop).
> Dial seems well aligned enough, like the hands, bezel turns easily if compared to what it's replacing, but it's really not that hard to reach. Lume does seems a bit on the weak side (still comparing to the one-that-should-not-be-named, and it's not Ctuluh). Not regretting the purchase !
> 
> View attachment 15415602
> View attachment 15415603


Orients are very nice for the money and punch well above their weight in terms of accuracy as well. Imo, the Ray has better lume. I've had quite a few Orient Rays and a Mako, I wish they would not have gone to such a tiny crown though.


----------



## artus

Should be with me tomorrow but it wont be staying going straight back out for a service


----------



## d2lu

Agreed and it's even more striking once in flesh/metal. Also agreed it's tiny ! on the other hand, it won't be moved easily by skin rubbing or else ? I guess.
I hesitated with the Ray, but the Mako's design was closer to what I was looking for.



Rocat said:


> Orients are very nice for the money and punch well above their weight in terms of accuracy as well. Imo, the Ray has better lume. I've had quite a few Orient Rays and a Mako, I wish they would not have gone to such a tiny crown though.


----------



## FordHammie

Wish said:


> Incoming soon!


Seiko... In a league of its own! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

Not in the mail but in the mall. I'm picking it up in a day or two - as soon as they find the box and warranty.










I like the case shape and colour, it's got that retro vibe going on.


----------



## Skeptical

I'm trying out this Jack Mason solar watch for work. I like the look and the (admittedly gimmicky) use of recycled materials. But mostly I'm curious how the solar performs, since I've never had one that wasn't Citizen/Seiko/Casio.

My one critique so far is there's no differentiation in the size of the minute markers, so it can be a little hard to read the exact time.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

And another green (ish) Orient incoming, picture from the web.


----------



## sticky

Got one of these on its way.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## turdbogls

I've got 3 watch related things coming in the Mail

Phylida Speedmaster Homage which I am super Pumped about. ST19 and a proper Speedy setup with Sapphire Tophat. I'm impatiently waiting for tracking to update

Pagadi Design Daytona - I'm also excited about this...i had the Parnis pada version but wanted a black watch and water resistance, so this fit the bill. both picked up during the sale.

And Lastly, I have a Borealis.....NATO  Been searching FOREVER for a Black seatbelt NATO that's 1.2mm thick. everyting is either 1.4MM thick (which I'm not a fan of and simply doesn't fit some of my watches) or they have weird "ghost" bond stripes. so this one was perfect....and best part, it's $12 shipped!!! excellent price from what I'm expecting to be a super nice NATO.


----------



## eleven pass

I've got a Hamilton Field Auto on the way, but I'm more excited about this Casio A700W. Can't wait to try it on!





  








81XnJmcS3FL._AC_UY679_.jpg




__
eleven pass


__
Aug 28, 2020


----------



## nek

I got this incoming:










Planning to remove the shroud for this look:


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Thanks to the local online boutique discount code, was able to snatch this! Been eyeing for it in a while now...


----------



## JohnM67

JM252 said:


> And another green (ish) Orient incoming, picture from the web.
> 
> View attachment 15416994


Well..... It turns out that the dealer made a mistake and doesn't have that exact model in stock. Big disappointment.
So this is coming instead (pic from the web again):


----------



## artus




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Had to order my 1st San Martin last week as the sale was too good to pass up:

Today, just fresh out of the DHL truck...the delivery turnaround is swift!


----------



## Gisae

I have way too much incoming.









Mas JCD classic white









Addies pilot (no logo)









Maranez Samurai Brass brushed teal









Halios Fairwind slate grey / steel divers bezel

With the one in one out I will also be selling a few. Among others a Ventus northstar forst green, Obris morgan Seastar 60's PVS black, Retangula 6015-8000, Dan Henry 1964.


----------



## drmdwebb

Pretty stoked: this one arrives tomorrow:


----------



## johnnyfunk

Just ordered a Nodus Contrail II in Arctic White and SS bezel. Let the waiting begin...


----------



## Chris Sorensen

I ordered both of these yesterday. The white one is definitely a keeper but I'm on the fence about the black one- it may be a catch and release. Anxiously awaiting the shipping notification email.


----------



## FordHammie

I have more of this coming in the mail and it's stopping me from getting a 2nd watch! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BGP

Purchased on a whim last Thursday evening, had it on my desk by the following Tuesday morning. "Free shipping" and only $39CAN duty/tax/brokerage fee. Very impressed! Never noticed it was "blue" until Spinnaker sent a message stating my "Blue Hull Chrono" had shipped. I thought it was black but this is better in my opinion. 42mm on 7 3/4" wrist; it's a nice watch that wears very well. It actually wears somewhat smaller than all my other 42s. I'm happy with this purchase. Highly recommended.


----------



## jkpa

Good looking watch right there. The hands are nice.


----------



## BGP

Comment deleted


----------



## whatmeworry

These three arrived today. I've put new straps on all of them and am very happy with the results. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrz80

This is liable to be the last inbound for a while (Yeah, right! ). I couldn't pass it up at the price the seller was asking. It's got a few small scratches that you really can't see unless the light hits it just right. At 44mm, it's definitely the biggest watch I'd ever wear.









It's a good deal larger than most of my other watches, especially my other dive watch.









I'm pretty happy with what I've got now. Time to turn my attention to getting some marginally functional and non-functional pieces working again (like that Brichot I'm comparing to the Casio ).


----------



## EpicMechanix5890

Well, a Hamilton Khaki Mechanical from JM, also on pre order Kickstarter a Oceanica Stingray 200M, and also a new GSHOCK jelly OTW.

Cheers
RP


----------



## Unikagen

Bought this off fellow WIS Kubby! It's almost here. Can't wait! Have been hunting high and low for this one for quite a few years, after missing out on the last ones when they were still for sale.


----------



## Kitewine

I’m waiting for the postman to deliver my new GL831 strap


----------



## Skeptical

My first turtle










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

I should have this in 5-6 weeks. It's being made to order now.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

SteamJ said:


> I should have this in 5-6 weeks. It's being made to order now.
> 
> View attachment 15433049


Congrats, Jason!


----------



## jcombs1

Received this earlier this week. Doxa Sub 50th Anniversary LE Professional


----------



## Paganizonda51

jcombs1 said:


> Received this earlier this week. Doxa Sub 50th Anniversary LE Professional


Very cool watch !


----------



## jcombs1

Paganizonda51 said:


> Very cool watch !


Thank you!


----------



## brandon\

The new Aragon Divemaster 42.


----------



## brandon\

The Watch Ho said:


> View attachment 15419146


Fun fact about the red color way. It was the last of the original batch of colors to be launched because it took them longer to get the exact VSA red to stand up to their fading test.


----------



## JohnM67

Another Orient. Picture from the web.


----------



## Kitewine

Kitewine said:


> I'm waiting for the postman to deliver my new GL831 strap


Royal Mail first class failed to deliver yesterday, My solar tuna is hoping its new strap arrives today.


----------



## Kitewine

Kitewine said:


> Royal Mail first class failed to deliver yesterday, My solar tuna is hoping its new strap arrives today.


No regular post deliveries today, I have to wait until Monday. It's only a strap, why am I looking forward to it so much?


----------



## Constantcollector

I have an orient ray 2 in blue coming. Hopefully arriving Tuesday.

The first diver in my budget collection and hoping it lives up to its reputation


----------



## Pongster

Waiting for 8 pieces. 5 have yet to be shipped.

3 have been shipped. Two via DHL (one from France and another from Japan) and one by UPS (from Poland). The DHL packages arrived in the Philippines on Aug 16 and 28. The UPS arrived today. All three awaiting customs clearance.

at least they survived the international travel. Hoping to have them soon.


----------



## EpicMechanix5890

jcombs1 said:


> Received this earlier this week. Doxa Sub 50th Anniversary LE Professional
> View attachment 15433137


super nice, one day !


----------



## jcombs1

EpicMechanix5890 said:


> super nice, one day !


Took me a while too.


----------



## lildrgn

I got a $25 off code from eBay for their anniversary or something, so I've been scouring the site, looking around. I'd decided I wanted another G-Shock, this time a DW-6900MS to match the DW-5600MS I got last week. There are several of the 6900s on eBay and one I particularly liked that also had bull bars. As the watch had no bids on it and was listed at $24, I put in a snipe bid and went about my business today.

Fast forward and it turns out I won the watch, which is great! But the rule for using the $25 coupon was to buy something for at least $25.01. I was hoping someone would come in to bid at least $25.01, but... no dice. I won the watch for $24 + shipping and tax, so joke's on me. LOL.

Here's the watch, really great condition, coming from 2 states away so I should have it in a few days.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Scheduled to arrive next Wednesday.

Straton Yacht Racer 40mm handwound.


























Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Andy654321

jcombs1 said:


> Received this earlier this week. Doxa Sub 50th Anniversary LE Professional
> View attachment 15433137


I have one of the other 299! It's a great watch. I have mixed feelings about the new Sub 300 that is very, very similar.


----------



## jcombs1

Andy654321 said:


> I have one of the other 299! It's a great watch. I have mixed feelings about the new Sub 300 that is very, very similar.


It is a great watch and I'm OK with the non LE version. More than 300 people should be able to access the design. I don't think it changes the value or significance of the LE but I can understand the opposing view.


----------



## vicehonda

Just waiting for the shipment of the Seiko Coutura SSG019 as I have been wanting to expand my collection of radio controlled watches. I think that will make it my 11th watch purchase in 2020. Been a very busy year.


----------



## Griff_Doge

Vintage skin diver by Belforte, a sub brand of benrus. Was looking for something with the classic skin diver case design for awhile and found this on eBay. The dial and bezel have a nice symmetry to them. I like the chunky hands and red seconds pointer. I usually hate faux distressed straps but think this one fits pretty well so I may keep it on there.


----------



## whatmeworry

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Watchutalkingabt said:


> Thanks to the local online boutique discount code, was able to snatch this! Been eyeing for it in a while now...
> View attachment 15423785


Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Just arrived 5 mins ago and I'm ecstatic!
Early shots for your viewing pleasure 😁

P.S. The marker/bezel at 3 looks misaligned due to the angle of the shot. It's actually aligned in reality which makes me extra happy. LOL


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## dfwcowboy

Zelos Swordfish Ti 42mm in Whirlpool Blue is due tomorrow.


----------



## Pongster

Pongster said:


> Waiting for 8 pieces. 5 have yet to be shipped.
> 
> 3 have been shipped. Two via DHL (one from France and another from Japan) and one by UPS (from Poland). The DHL packages arrived in the Philippines on Aug 16 and 28. The UPS arrived today. All three awaiting customs clearance.
> 
> at least they survived the international travel. Hoping to have them soon.


the UPS got out of customs quick.

now awaiting the DHL. Three in all as another shipment from France just got shipped.

waiting for more items to be shipped. One from Germany, one from UK and one from Japan.


----------



## Chris Sorensen

I wanted one of these back when J Crew was still selling them. Glad to have found one that was bought new and relegated to the back of a sock drawer.
I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it actually arrives. USPS tracking shows it as arriving in WV and then just sitting there. Calling the post office is an exercise in futility.


----------



## thejollywatcher

38mm Armida A12 grey sunburst with FedEx now.










































Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Ziptie

Chris Sorensen said:


> View attachment 15440459
> 
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it actually arrives. USPS tracking shows it as arriving in WV and then just sitting there. Calling the post office is an exercise in futility.


The post office is being gutted. It will arrive, eventually, but they're no longer allowed to work overtime to finish moving the day's mail, and many automatic sorting machines are being disassembled. Everything is backlogged.


----------



## eldridge214

Hoping my blue/steel fairwind will ship this month 

Then it's the wait for the bracelet..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan247

After years of stalking it I ordered this today. FedEx should have it to me in the morning.


----------



## INAMINUTE

My Zelos Swordfish TI has arrived. Well, the presentation is on a different level to any other watch I have owned. A solid wooden box, a leather watch roll, and an additional Horween leather strap. The bezel is fantastic, with great resistance, good action, and no back lay. The lume is crazy, and the clasp is just like the one on my Chris Ward. I have to be honest, if I could do a direct swap with a stainless version, I may. Although arguably more comfortable than SS, I just like the feeling of weight on my wrist. Disappointingly the NH35 engine was running 19 seconds fast, which is no good for my OCD. Took the back off last night and have regulated it to -1 SPD. Overall very happy, and suspect this may be a keeper, but who knows?


----------



## flashbp65

Casio A158WEA-9CF incoming
Love the small twist on the classic A158. Next up: calculator watch


----------



## brandon\

brandon\ said:


> The new Aragon Divemaster 42.


----------



## Buramu

Awaiting an R005. After dismissing it for having unbalanced proportions and an automatic movement instead of a handwound movement, I broke down and ordered one anyway. It was only $80.

I'm secretly hoping this will scratch my Bauhaus itch, but I fear it will eventually lead to the purchase of a Nomos ?


----------



## tintin82

I have a *Casio CMD-40* incoming! Super excited to add it to my modest Casio box!!


----------



## TimexSocialClub

One of Wing's cleanest designs in ages!!



brandon\ said:


>


----------



## ceph0411

*Incoming: Casio MTP-S110-2A & Vostok Komandirsky Russian Mechanical Military Wrist Watch Submarine 811055 & Pagani Design PD1635 w/NH35a movement (The latter two are gonna take a while to get here from Russia & China )*
*























*


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Ordered this last night from an authorized dealer. I've been mulling over getting the soon-to-be-released new version of Mako 40mm but I feel it might look small on my wrist. Instead I ordered this 42mm Swordfish Ice Blue. Don't have this dial color in my collection yet so kinda interested how it looks in person.


----------



## PartyBees

Duxot mecaquartz. Great value. Sapphire with AR, 100m with screwdown crown. Solid bracelet.


----------



## Ziptie

Have a blue quartz Alpina Alpiner incoming, should be here next week.


----------



## artus




----------



## ramrod77

A little blurry but got some mail today got great deals on them. 
Nixon, Caravelle, Bulova Aerojet, Spinnaker Nantucket, two Seikos, Breda, and an Embassy by Gruen. I tend to buy in batches mainly to keep but some to gift. Caravelle, Breda, last week I believe.


----------



## Jappaner

waiting for this beauty


----------



## whatmeworry

Tuna arrived today. Mario should be with me in a few days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gargamel35

Ordered Casio A168 for me and A700 for my wife.


----------



## Adkskx

Got a Benrus D-Day watch coming in, should be in very good shape.


----------



## Gazza74

Have not bought an affordable in quite a while, but ordered 2 this week.

First is the VAER USA Pacific diver. I've been watching this one for a while and while I initially resisted, I broke down and ordered it. Right design / right shade of fauxtina for me.









Next I went ahead and ordered the Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage S.15 Chrono. It will keep my 3-Series Chrono and Sport Choron company.


----------



## mconlonx




----------



## JWNAS

I have a Gin Clear enroute from Melbourne, AU. Can't wait! (Photo courtesy of James Cheadle)


----------



## INAMINUTE

Two arrived a few days ago. A Geckota G-02 and a Steeldive PAM Radiomir homage. I am over the moon with both. Note: the Steeldive originally came on a bracelet, but I have replaced it with a rather splendid leather strap.


----------



## Rocat

Shirryu Orange Sumo inbound I had one before several months ago. I have a black version of the Shirryu Sumo as well and both have, to the naked eye, very good quality and very good lume. Before I get hate mail, lol, I do have a Seiko Blumo.
Shirryu gets the orange right.

Now I just have to wait up to 60 days for it to be delivered. Thanks Covid-19 for shutting down the world.

Here is a couple of photos of when I had the orange one last.


----------



## INAMINUTE

Rocat said:


> Shirryu Orange Sumo inbound I had one before several months ago. I have a black version of the Shirryu Sumo as well and both have, to the naked eye, very good quality and very good lume. Before I get hate mail, lol, I do have a Seiko Blumo.
> Shirryu gets the orange right.
> 
> Now I just have to wait up to 60 days for it to be delivered. Thanks Covid-19 for shutting down the world.
> 
> Here is a couple of photos of when I had the orange one last.
> 
> View attachment 15454350
> View attachment 15454352


No hate mail from me, I suspect it's a better watch than the Seiko it homages to


----------



## TgeekB

SARB017









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

INAMINUTE said:


> No hate mail from me, I suspect it's a better watch than the Seiko it homages to


Believe it or not, the Shirryu bracelet is more comfortable to me and the bracelet fits within the lugs better than the Seiko Sumo. My Seiko Sumo has a bit of a gap between the lugs and the end links.


----------



## TagTime

Jappaner said:


> waiting for this beauty


Question about the seconds hand. Do you know if the 3 o'clock sub dial is indicating the seconds and the big seconds hands acts as the chrono seconds hand (so steady set on 12 unless you activate the chrono)?


----------



## INAMINUTE

Rocat said:


> Believe it or not, the Shirryu bracelet is more comfortable to me and the bracelet fits within the lugs better than the Seiko Sumo. My Seiko Sumo has a bit of a gap between the lugs and the end links.


I own a Seiko SKX and a Heimdallr SKX. The Heimdallr has a better movement, better bracelet, better bezel, and a sapphire crystal. What's more, the Heimdallr is less than half the price.


----------



## Rocat

INAMINUTE said:


> I own a Seiko SKX and a Heimdallr SKX. The Heimdallr has a better movement, better bracelet, better bezel, and a sapphire crystal. What's more, the Heimdallr is less than half the price.


Yes, I've had several Heimdallr and a few other brands from over there and I've always been pleased with the value for money.


----------



## Gazza74

TagTime said:


> Question about the seconds hand. Do you know if the 3 o'clock sub dial is indicating the seconds and the big seconds hands acts as the chrono seconds hand (so steady set on 12 unless you activate the chrono)?


You are correct. The orange big seconds hand is the chorongraph hand.


----------



## TagTime

Gazza74 said:


> You are correct. The orange big seconds hand is the chorongraph hand.


Thanks! looking forward to see some wrist shots once you have it. Which forum would you post them?


----------



## Gazza74

TagTime said:


> Thanks! looking forward to see some wrist shots once you have it. Which forum would you post them?


Gotta admit I'm not a frequent poster to the WRUW threads, but I'll find the one here in affordables and post a few once I receive it. I'm also due for a SOTC thread, but that'll probably be in the Public forum since most of my collection these days hovers above the $1k generally accepted affordable limit.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Just got this Boschett Cave Dweller III to join his Brother


----------



## mrz80

For once, what I've got in the mail is NOT a watch! The necessary minimum collection of oils and some oilers are on the way. Snitch a couple of small jars from the stash in the pantry, and then it's off to pillage!


----------



## Skeptical

Rotary Super 7










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

Skeptical said:


> Rotary Super 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That one looks quite nice.


----------



## Danzou

Pagani Design Daytona Homage

I wanted a panda dial sport watch or chrono and with times being tough I couldn't spend much. I decided on this, and I honestly do not have any qualms about homage watches. I think that given that this has sapphire crystal and a ceramic bezel, plus a decent case polish and mecaquartz movement for the price it is, it's such a great value. I even like the logo and text, so it's not a lot negative space in the dial.

It'll be on a leather strap when I get it in hand, as I've heard the bracelet is less than desirable.


----------



## INAMINUTE

Danzou said:


> Pagani Design Daytona Homage
> 
> I wanted a panda dial sport watch or chrono and with times being tough I couldn't spend much. I decided on this, and I honestly do not have any qualms about homage watches. I think that given that this has sapphire crystal and a ceramic bezel, plus a decent case polish and mecaquartz movement for the price it is, it's such a great value. I even like the logo and text, so it's not a lot negative space in the dial.
> 
> It'll be on a leather strap when I get it in hand, as I've heard the bracelet is less than desirable.
> 
> View attachment 15456408


I have owned two of the Parnis versions, and they were excellent. Enjoy


----------



## mreams99

Negakinu said:


> Bought this off fellow WIS Kubby! It's almost here. Can't wait! Have been hunting high and low for this one for quite a few years, after missing out on the last ones when they were still for sale.


I don't see these very often.
I've got the black and white dial (J Crew) versions. They are both sitting in a drawer waiting on new batteries unfortunately.


----------



## Unikagen

mreams99 said:


> I don't see these very often.
> I've got the black and white dial (J Crew) versions. They are both sitting in a drawer waiting on new batteries unfortunately.


Send 'em over!


----------



## Ottone

Chen Xi , today.👍😁


----------



## Ziptie

Been really loving my new CB0171, it's become my absolute daily wear. 









So when I saw a good price on a CB0177, the same watch with DLC titanium and different dial colors, I had to say yes.


----------



## Patrick_Ethan

Have a couple really special ones on the way....

First, a stainless hand-winding Dunhill cushion case from the Centenary Silver mechanical collection, which will be brother to the stainless tonneau-style example from the same collection acquired earlier this year. Only, this one comes with orig buckle, box & papers.























....

Second was a bit of a surprise find for me...there I was just innocently perusing the Eborg....and.....WHAM! PRS-52 "Baby D"































Thats all for now


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Watchutalkingabt said:


> Ordered this last night from an authorized dealer. I've been mulling over getting the soon-to-be-released new version of Mako 40mm but I feel it might look small on my wrist. Instead I ordered this 42mm Swordfish Ice Blue. Don't have this dial color in my collection yet so kinda interested how it looks in person.
> View attachment 15448759


Instagram: watchutalkingabt
What a way to start the weekend...Received my first Zelos and smiling from ear to ear 😁


----------



## Pongster

Pongster said:


> the UPS got out of customs quick.
> 
> now awaiting the DHL. Three in all as another shipment from France just got shipped.
> 
> waiting for more items to be shipped. One from Germany, one from UK and one from Japan.


two of the DHLs arrived. And the UK got shipped via UPS. So now waiting on one DHL and one UPS as well as one from Germany and Japan.


----------



## rubber_ducky

BGP said:


> Purchased on a whim last Thursday evening, had it on my desk by the following Tuesday morning. "Free shipping" and only $39CAN duty/tax/brokerage fee. Very impressed! Never noticed it was "blue" until Spinnaker sent a message stating my "Blue Hull Chrono" had shipped. I thought it was black but this is better in my opinion. 42mm on 7 3/4" wrist; it's a nice watch that wears very well. It actually wears somewhat smaller than all my other 42s. I'm happy with this purchase. Highly recommended.
> 
> View attachment 15428260
> 
> 
> View attachment 15428265
> 
> 
> View attachment 15428266


I really like that! Nice pick up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rubber_ducky

Ziptie said:


> Have a blue quartz Alpina Alpiner incoming, should be here next week.


That's handsome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rubber_ducky

Ziptie said:


> Been really loving my new CB0171, it's become my absolute daily wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when I saw a good price on a CB0177, the same watch with DLC titanium and different dial colors, I had to say yes.


I think this watch is quite good looking. Congrats on the purchase

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragl

Got the nod today that this is incoming within the next few days............










Chow,

Alan


----------



## Constantcollector

Have a Casio Mdv106 coming later this week and a Barton rubber strap for the orient ray.

And I swore I wouldn't be buying anything else this month!


----------



## PAUL H.




----------



## seatega

I've been eyeing a "Save the Ocean" Turtle for half a year, but kept talking myself out of it because of the mineral glass and the fact that I prefer a bracelet to a rubber strap. Well I finally found one that had already been upgraded to a sapphire crystal AND the seller was including a bracelet and the strap, so now my itch is finally scratched!


----------



## ugawino

These showed up yesterday. Does that count?


----------



## NocturnalWatch

I expect these two next week
















Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## ramrod77

NocturnalWatch said:


> I expect these two next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


I hesitated a few months back and could have gotten an Oceanographer for really really really cheap....now prices have almost doubled.... DAMMIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## usclassic

NocturnalWatch said:


> I expect these two next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


What model Citizen is that -is it NB0070-57E? I like it!


----------



## mystic nerd

I have a couple new-to-me vintage acquisitions coming back from service overseas. 

I sent them out in mid-March. The return shipping was delayed due to Covid mail service restrictions. They’re now finally back in the US, waiting to get through Customs and subsequent travel back to me. It’s been quite a saga. This hobby can require patience.

Photos later once I have them in hand.


----------



## saltddirk

Hamilton ETO,
This will be my 5th Hamilton, 
Joining the stable with a Regatta, Air Zermatt, GMT Air Race and Jazzmaster Seaview










Rather begging for an orange strap....

A+
Dirk


----------



## Marty007

Decided to give Eoniq custom watch designing a go. I love Nomos style watches, but am also a mechanical engineer that loves to see the inner workings of a watch. Sadly Nomos doesn't do any skeleton watches...

So here is my custom skeleton Nomos homage. The trickiest detail was getting the font correct on the numbers. I couldn't find the font anywhere online, so I custom drew each number based on available images of Nomos watches online (also used Stowa images when necessary). I didn't have any meaningful design freedom when it comes to the case...

I can't wait to have it in my hands later this week!








Nomos Duo for reference:


----------



## Ottone




----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Ordered this over the weekend...Per DHL tracking site it's on its way and currently in Cincinnati, OH. Really excited to see this in person.


----------



## Ragl

Aaaaannd...the Direnzo pair have arrived........










Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## leastonh

Jappaner said:


> waiting for this beauty


WOW! That is a stunner 😍

Ordered!


----------



## Jambo50

This one is coming soon to a wrist near me.


----------



## Ziptie

Ziptie said:


> Have a blue quartz Alpina Alpiner incoming, should be here next week.


First day on the wrist!


----------



## TagTime

leastonh said:


> WOW! That is a stunner
> 
> Ordered!


For those ordering this watch and living outside of the EU, was there a deduction for VAT?


----------



## mydemise

Incoming soon: Direnzo DRZ_3 "Eclipse" Black With Date


----------



## leastonh

TagTime said:


> For those ordering this watch and living outside of the EU, was there a deduction for VAT?


Not for me


----------



## carbon_dragon

mydemise said:


> Incoming soon: Direnzo DRZ_3 "Eclipse" Black With Date
> 
> View attachment 15466432


I've got a blue one coming. It's a nice looking design.


----------



## Pongster

Pongster said:


> two of the DHLs arrived. And the UK got shipped via UPS. So now waiting on one DHL and one UPS as well as one from Germany and Japan.


both DHL and UPS for delivery this weekend.


----------



## usclassic

Incoming eBay auction win.

seller's pictures..




























This will be my second Orient. My current favorite Mako II has been very satisfying so I have hopes for this though 200 grams is far more than the 166 gram Mako II which feels very good on wrist.










This Triton / Neptune has been upgraded with the lumed sapphire bezel insert so there is that too. I never had one of those before as well as the watch lume should be an improvement over the Mako II as well. I hope the current long USPS delays through Memphis, TN have been remedied so I might have it this weekend.


----------



## Old_Tractor

Worked a couple voluntary Saturdays at work and that meant...another watch! I finally pulled the trigger on a Dan Henry 1970 Compressor. I chose the white in 40mm without date.


----------



## Gazza74

TagTime said:


> For those ordering this watch and living outside of the EU, was there a deduction for VAT?


No, unfortunately Vratislavia do not remove VAT. If it's any consolation they have never done it, and Marcin (owner) once even said that he would have to charge the equivalent of the VAT for his time to deal with it, so not worth the hassle.


----------



## joedigital

I seen this on IG a while ago and have wanted one ever since... its in the mail now (hopefully it works) ?


----------



## TagTime

Gazza74 said:


> No, unfortunately Vratislavia do not remove VAT. If it's any consolation they have never done it, and Marcin (owner) once even said that he would have to charge the equivalent of the VAT for his time to deal with it, so not worth the hassle.


Thank you for the reply and explanation. Makes sense.


----------



## whatmeworry

joedigital said:


> I seen this on IG a while ago and have wanted one ever since... its in the mail now (hopefully it works)
> 
> View attachment 15467472


I had one of those when I was a kid. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartans

I got NOTHING coming in the mail. NOTHING. Your hear me? NOTHING. My wife is starting to mock me. In fact, even my wallet is beginning to mock me. 

Last year, bought several watches in a few months....and now, I can't find something reasonably affordable to pull the trigger.

I think i need some happy pills......


----------



## Ziptie

Spartans said:


> I got NOTHING coming in the mail. NOTHING. Your hear me? NOTHING. My wife is starting to mock me. In fact, even my wallet is beginning to mock me.
> 
> Last year, bought several watches in a few months....and now, I can't find something reasonably affordable to pull the trigger.
> 
> I think i need some happy pills......


What are you into? I've got a few pieces for sale, and I'm sure I'm not the only one here in that boat. Got to make room for and fund my latest...


----------



## Spartans

Ziptie said:


> What are you into? I've got a few pieces for sale, and I'm sure I'm not the only one here in that boat. Got to make room for and fund my latest...


I'm more into military....but crazy selective.

My current very tiny list is....Citizen titanium diver (local) and Dan Henry Porshe Design (US). Both are a few hundred above my "affordable collector" range, but eventually I will relent. Made worse by the fact that I have to import them and pay customs and brokerage.

As for anything else....sure. But unlikely because of taste and $$ limitations.


----------



## mystic nerd

Old_Tractor said:


> Worked a couple voluntary Saturdays at work and that meant...another watch! I finally pulled the trigger on a Dan Henry 1970 Compressor. I chose the white in 40mm without date.
> 
> View attachment 15467342


A handsome watch.
For automatics, I prefer ones without a date, like yours is. That way I only need to set the time and get the movement going when I want to wear it.


----------



## mystic nerd

Spartans said:


> I got NOTHING coming in the mail. NOTHING. Your hear me? NOTHING. My wife is starting to mock me. In fact, even my wallet is beginning to mock me.
> 
> Last year, bought several watches in a few months....and now, I can't find something reasonably affordable to pull the trigger.
> 
> I think i need some happy pills......


I feel your pain. I went through my 2020 watch budget several months ago. Now I'm limited to buying replacement batteries and maybe a strap.


----------



## mougino

Steeldive Ploprof incoming!


----------



## Skeptical

Trying this out as a new work watch


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheNightsWatch

My first Zelos is incoming


----------



## Gazza74

TagTime said:


> Thanks! looking forward to see some wrist shots once you have it. Which forum would you post them?


Just arrived this afternoon. I was not expecting it this quick, especially since I wasn't given tracking information.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime

Gazza74 said:


> Just arrived this afternoon. I was not expecting it this quick, especially since I wasn't given tracking information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great and thanks for the pics. How is the look and feel in the real?

Enjoy wearing it.


----------



## Gazza74

TagTime said:


> Looks great and thanks for the pics. How is the look and feel in the real?
> 
> Enjoy wearing it.


I like the look better than the version 3 that I have, although they are practically the same watch. The cushion case is very comfortable on the wrist. For reference this is my 3rd heritage chronograph, and I have gotten rid of my other quartz watches and just use these as my grab-and-go options. You can try a variety of straps on them due to the nice color combinations. I will probably get a black/orange rally strap for this one.


----------



## Danzou

mougino said:


> Steeldive Ploprof incoming!


Wow, that's pretty awesome piece from Steeldive! Great pick up!


----------



## Watchutalkingabt

Watchutalkingabt said:


> Ordered this over the weekend...Per DHL tracking site it's on its way and currently in Cincinnati, OH. Really excited to see this in person.
> View attachment 15463258


Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Just received this -- what a way to start the weekend!


----------



## catsteeth

Just in. I thought I'd like it, but I'm surprised by how much I really do like it. I'll wear it for a week and see if or how that changes over the week. Contrary to fashionable opinion I quite like where the CW branding is on this watch ?!
It was new this May, so it's patina has developed and I like it so far.
The reason I got the CW was because I like it, but it crucially had a bronze bezel with no insert, which I think looks better and makes sense on bronze watches.
Also crucially it is CuSn6 which is the more expensive darker patina, redder looking bronze. (The CuAl like the Tudor is for better corrosion resistance and slower patina, and the CuSn8 is yellower).
EDIT: _After 2 days it's lost 1sec ! It's working out at -0.5 secs/day or -3.5 secs/week !! _

*What it does mean is my white dial, black ceramic bezel, 43mm CWard 600m C60 is going to be in the sales forum soon!


----------



## INAMINUTE

After months of contemplating I have pulled the trigger. The Steinhart Vintage GMT. Had to sell a few watches to buy it, but can't wait


----------



## watchcrank_tx

catsteeth said:


> it crucially had a bronze bezel with no insert, which I think looks better and makes sense on bronze watches.


Agreed! And congrats on the Trident, a very nice watch indeed.


----------



## DonQuixote

INAMINUTE said:


> After months of contemplating I have pulled the trigger. The Steinhart Vintage GMT. Had to sell a few watches to buy it, but can't wait


This is one that is still high on my list for next pieces... please post pics when you get it!!


----------



## thejollywatcher

New release 38mm Islander on the way.


















Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## tinpusher

This guy just showed up in mail😍. I really wanted this watch even though the owner Matt is a complete DB. I bought this piece used so that I didn't give Matt any of my money directly. Plus brand new these are completely overpriced


----------



## mlstein

Laco Jena 40 mm, off ebay--seller (who has almost 2000 positive reviews) accepted what I thought was an offer on the low side. and PayPal has 12 months, no interest, which is the only time payment plan I'd ever make use of.


----------



## FrankDerek

Finally found a Ball locally, Fireman Victory with a silver dial incoming. Pic stolen from the forum:


----------



## mannal

Just landed.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Soxa 6309-7040


----------



## ramrod77

Watch related. I ran out of space in my watch box(es) and was using my dresser drawer as a "box" but I didn't like it too much so I bought a rolling drawer/cabinet. It's small but works great for watches. Fit them all in there with room to spare and a drawer for straps and another for tools. Came out to $45 bucks after some online coupons I found. I have two drawers in 4x4 config and two 5x4 config for smaller watches.

EDIT: No other posts so I'll update this one. Got a Bulova which has a smooth sweeping hand, 262khz quartz, but not as smooth as a Percisionist and Tommy Bahama which is quite nice today.


----------



## INAMINUTE

Watches are subjective, but for a reason I can't explain I believe this is one of the best looking watches ever made. Yes, it's a homage to a 1970's Rolex Explorer GMT. The Rolex was only 39mm compared to the Steinhart's 42mm, and the Rolex had a cyclops, thank God this one hasn't. It has the ETA 2823 elabore movement in it, which means it was factory regulated in 3 positions. My timegrapher indicates it is running about half a second slow a day, not bad. Steinhart watches really are fantastic, and anyone who is contemplating buying one, just do it. Being used, this one had some light scratches on the clasp and bracelet, which were removed in a few minutes using a Cape Cod cloth (marvelous things)

I had to sell a couple of watches to buy this, and add a few pounds as well. I had been looking for a good used one for months and months, but eventually gave up and ordered a new one. Guess what, the very next morning one came available on eBay for £100 less than the new one. I bought it and cancelled the original order, result !!

Anyway, here it is, the Steinhart Vintage GMT.


----------



## Skeptical

I took a chance on a really poor eBay listing on this Hamilton, and it looks like it paid off. It seems to be in excellent condition. It's the older 42 hour movement, which I am fine with. I don't like the leather bits on the NATO, but I have plenty of straps to play with.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth

Skeptical said:


> I took a chance on a really poor eBay listing on this Hamilton, and it looks like it paid off. It seems to be in excellent condition. It's the older 42 hour movement, which I am fine with. I don't like the leather bits on the NATO, but I have plenty of straps to play with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you got the older 42 hour movement, don't feel bad about it. Be delighted, sing it from the roof tops.
The C07.111 Powermatic 80 hour movement is unregulateable, without extreme difficulty (by altering weight screws on the balance wheel).
It's also 3Hz, not 4Hz. It's factory regulated, not by hand.
If you have exactly 2 watches; and wear the Powermatic as your Monday to Friday watch, and need the 80 hours to get over the weekend. Fine.
But for me the loss of regulation for the extra power reserve, is in my opinion a poor bargain.

Those Hamilton field watches are crackers


----------



## SteamJ

Totally unexpected new addition. A brand new Victorinox with a Valjoux 7750 for $171.00 after tax? Yep, couldn't pass it up. It's a no lose purchase.


----------



## catsteeth

SteamJ said:


> Totally unexpected new addition. A brand new Victorinox with a Valjoux 7750 for $171.00 after tax? Yep, couldn't pass it up. It's a no lose purchase.
> 
> View attachment 15477044


I'm going to pry, where did you find that? It's an astonishing price, with a valjoux 7750 movement, and originally on sale for $1000+.
It looks pretty good too. Better than the black versions.


----------



## SteamJ

catsteeth said:


> I'm going to pry, where did you find that? It's an astonishing price, with a valjoux 7750 movement, and originally on sale for $1000+.
> It looks pretty good too. Better than the black versions.


I was tipped off that TJ Maxx had these in some stores for $160 and I found one at the second store I tried.


----------



## leastonh

Gazza74 said:


> No, unfortunately Vratislavia do not remove VAT. If it's any consolation they have never done it, and Marcin (owner) once even said that he would have to charge the equivalent of the VAT for his time to deal with it, so not worth the hassle.


The Vratislavia Conceptum I ordered last week was £222.96 including delivery and allowing for currency conversion.

I have to say, although the price is good, their service is shockingly bad and I still have no idea when the watch will arrive. This will be my last order with them no matter what the outcome or how good the watch turns out to be.


----------



## Gazza74

leastonh said:


> The Vratislavia Conceptum I ordered last week was £222.96 including delivery and allowing for currency conversion.
> 
> I have to say, although the price is good, their service is shockingly bad and I still have no idea when the watch will arrive. This will be my last order with them no matter what the outcome or how good the watch turns out to be.


I didn't receive tracking information but got the watch last Friday. This will probably be my last purchase as it's my 3rd watch from them....unless they come up with something that blows me away.


----------



## leastonh

Gazza74 said:


> I didn't receive tracking information but got the watch last Friday. This will probably be my last purchase as it's my 3rd watch from them....unless they come up with something that blows me away.


I haven't even had an order confirmation from them, but they took my money in short order. The online order is still showing 'in progress' a week later with zero comms from them. When I asked for an order status from them on Facebook, their response was 'Shipped'. Pretty crap service really. I just hope the watch is better than their customer service and that I don't need any help with after sales.


----------



## Skeptical

SteamJ said:


> I was tipped off that TJ Maxx had these in some stores for $160 and I found one at the second store I tried.


It's probably for the best, but I swung by my local TJ Maxx, and apparently they don't sell watches anymore. Kind of a bummer. I've found a few bargains there before; mostly Citizens.


----------



## SteamJ

Skeptical said:


> It's probably for the best, but I swung by my local TJ Maxx, and apparently they don't sell watches anymore. Kind of a bummer. I've found a few bargains there before; mostly Citizens.


The first one I went to didn't really either. They had a total of 4 watches but the one that did have it also had a decent Citizen selection but all of the prices were average.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Landed. The Islander Pepsi 38mm.


















Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

SteamJ said:


> Totally unexpected new addition. A brand new Victorinox with a Valjoux 7750 for $171.00 after tax? Yep, couldn't pass it up. It's a no lose purchase.


It's a beauty, Jason. Glad you scored one!


----------



## SteamJ

watchcrank_tx said:


> It's a beauty, Jason. Glad you scored one!


Thanks! I literally wouldn't have found it without your help.


----------



## sticky

Just ordered one of these.


----------



## Miggyd87

New TX arrived. $25.50


----------



## Mrkizzle04

Long time lurker....huge watch collection and lots incoming lol...really looking forward to the ciga! Not my style but who knows maybe I'll love it.


----------



## bfh

Mrkizzle04 said:


> Long time lurker....huge watch collection and lots incoming lol...really looking forward to the ciga! Not my style but who knows maybe I'll love it.
> View attachment 15478920
> View attachment 15478921
> View attachment 15478922
> View attachment 15478923
> View attachment 15478925


Quite an incoming group! Good job-

As for me I have a Seiko SNK805 cheapish field watch incoming, should be here Saturday.


----------



## Mrkizzle04

bfh said:


> Quite an incoming group! Good job-
> 
> As for me I have a Seiko SNK805 cheapish


yeah eclectic to say the least haha...I go on these binges where I order like 10-15 at a time and then am like wtf did I just do lol 😂😂

snk805 is a solid watch!!


----------



## bfh

Mrkizzle04 said:


> yeah eclectic to say the least haha...I go on these binges where I order like 10-15 at a time and then am like wtf did I just do lol 😂😂
> 
> snk805 is a solid watch!!


Love it, never done 10-15 but definitely 4-5...


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Mrkizzle04 said:


> Long time lurker....


Welcome to WUS!


----------



## Pongster

Pongster said:


> both DHL and UPS for delivery this weekend.


finally both arrived. Also the Japan delivery. So just waiting on Scotland and Germany. Then done for the year.


----------



## catsteeth

Thought I'd just update last week's arrival as it's pretty interesting.
_After one week it's > *+1.5 sec/week*. That averages out at ~0.2 sec/day._
I think this is the best auto movement I've ever had. In fact all my SW200 movements have been pretty reliable.


----------



## JohnM67

Another couple of Orients on the way, pictures from the web.


----------



## jil_sander

Let's see how this turns out..!


----------



## VicAjax

My Ali-X MN strap just landed about 6 weeks after ordering. Great quality, super comfy:


----------



## TavisB

VicAjax said:


> My Ali-X MN strap just landed about 6 weeks after ordering. Great quality, super comfy:
> 
> View attachment 15479824
> 
> 
> View attachment 15479825


Link?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## VicAjax

TavisB said:


> Link?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Here you go.

18, 20, 22... lots of color options, less than $10 with shipping to the US. I'm happy with the initial quality.


----------



## Szechuan

Escapement time flieger, seems great value for the price +++


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Gazza74

After looking for a Pepsi GMT for a long time and not finding anything I liked (didn't want a Rolex homage and didn't want the Tudor for a couple of reasons), I found the Lip Mariner GMT. Pulled the trigger late last night when I saw a 20% off coupon. The one I got comes with a milanese bracelet and was only $20 more than the tropic strap, although I'm now looking for something different to put it on as I like the look of the Bulang & Son's Diablo strap, but it's currently sold out.










And since I seem to be back all in with affordables, I just backed the Dufrense Waterlook on Kickstarter. Went in on the quartz since I have enough automatics and hand-winders.


----------



## ramrod77

Two Ingersoll that are honestly better than I expected for the price. Really nice and they have great bands and clasps.


----------



## axj0734

I've got two on the way, and then I think I'm done for a long time. The Laco Aachen 39 Taupe LE (arrives Thursday) and the Direnzo DRZ03 Eclipse in blue with date (shipping in two weeks). I got a very nice bonus for the fiscal first half this year and decided to splurge. Super excited about both of these.


----------



## schumacher62

super excited for this one!


----------



## franco60

Straton Yacht Timer, Bullhead and UFO























Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## SteamJ

The Watch Ho said:


> View attachment 15486411


I put mine on an orange rallye strap which the Victorinox deplyant clasp fit perfectly. White dial means any color strap works. I really thought this would be a flip but it's really endeared itself to me.


----------



## tcl

Bought one of these Corgeuts a few years ago with the leather strap. Sold it and later decided I wanted another, this time on a bracelet. I recently got rid of 4 other watches so I have room for this one and a couple more.


----------



## The Watch Ho

SteamJ said:


> I put mine on an orange rallye strap which the Victorinox deplyant clasp fit perfectly. White dial means any color strap works. I really thought this would be a flip but it's really endeared itself to me.
> 
> View attachment 15488667
> 
> View attachment 15488668


Looks great!!


----------



## SteamJ

I take a 40 minute bike ride every day during my lunchtime at work (A perk of working from home at least into January) and I wanted a decent pick up and go quartz beater that's lighter than my Citizen Prodiver so I have this coming.


----------



## BRN

I've wanted a field watch to replace my beat up Timex for a very long time. Finally caved in and have this on the way.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## Ziptie

SteamJ said:


> I take a 40 minute bike ride every day during my lunchtime at work (A perk of working from home at least into January) and I wanted a decent pick up and go quartz beater that's lighter than my Citizen Prodiver so I have this coming.
> 
> View attachment 15489353


Bertucci is the only brand that can regularly bump a Citizen off my wrist. Great choice.


----------



## Mrkizzle04

Two more incoming! Excited about these! Still trying to find that everyday watch lol


----------



## TobusRex

I ordered this watch off Amazon last week. Chinese Zodiac Dragon. I expect it to be pretty cheap, but I couldn't resist the price/look.









Amazon.com: Men Boy Luxury Gold Chinese Dragon Carved Dial Diamond Quartz Watch Casual Waterproof Sport Stainless Steel Wristwatch (Silver Black) : Sports & Outdoors


Buy Men Boy Luxury Gold Chinese Dragon Carved Dial Diamond Quartz Watch Casual Waterproof Sport Stainless Steel Wristwatch (Silver Black) and other Sport Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrPearly

Won this one at auction today. Instant love, absolutely gorgeous. Ronda Quartz and runs, but I can't find much info about this specific model so if anyone knows anything, please let me know!


----------



## TobusRex

MrPearly said:


> Won this one at auction today. Instant love, absolutely gorgeous. Ronda Quartz and runs, but I can't find much info about this specific model so if anyone knows anything, please let me know!


How much was your bid?


----------



## mougino

MrPearly said:


> Won this one at auction today. Instant love, absolutely gorgeous. Ronda Quartz and runs, but I can't find much info about this specific model so if anyone knows anything, please let me know!


There seems to be a rise of counterfeit Xemex on the Bay. Can you share the seller you purchased from?


----------



## PAUL H.




----------



## MrPearly

Hund


mougino said:


> There seems to be a rise of counterfeit Xemex on the Bay. Can you share the seller you purchased from?


160. Came from an estate sale from a trusted 100% positive seller, treasure$trader. Seems to be selling mostly other things which made it seem more legit than some of the others. I've seen a bunch of the different Xemex' with a different quartz movement, but I didn't like the subdial layout.

There are still apparently ones you can buy from Xemex' website but I've only seen one other Xemex' on the internet with this Ronda and dial layout, and it had a black aluminum bezel insert.

I'd love input on whether it's genuine. Fake or not it was too pretty to pass up for less than 200 bucks!


----------



## Mr.V1984

Casio Duro. Hear pretty good thing about this watch and it'll be the first traditional Quartz in the collection. Pairing it with a "Bond" nato. I am not a fan of resin straps.


----------



## TheNightsWatch

Bertucci A-2T Super Classic (titanium, screw down crown, sapphire, 10 year lithium battery) for $185 seems like a good deal. Also a nato for my Zelos Mako 3.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic

I used to have one of these Timegraphers but sold it after switching to quartz watches. Now that I am back to automatics I decided this would be fun again. With the long shipping delays from overseas I suspect it may arrive around Thanksgiving.


----------



## ugawino

Seiko SPC125 w/black dial on bracelet. Been watching it at $150 for the last few weeks. Saw it on Jomashop on Friday for $130 and hit the "buy" button.


----------



## catsteeth

usclassic said:


> I used to have one of these Timegraphers but sold it after switching to quartz watches. Now that I am back to automatics I decided this would be fun again. With the long shipping delays from overseas I suspect it may arrive around Thanksgiving.
> 
> View attachment 15496160


I look at those and think, that'll be really interesting. But then I wonder if it'd also be quite annoying. What if your very expensive brand new, or new to you used watch is nominally accurate, but it's readings are all over the place ?
Didn't it drive you a bit mad ?


----------



## ugawino

Mr.V1984 said:


> Casio Duro. Hear pretty good thing about this watch and it'll be the first traditional Quartz in the collection. Pairing it with a "Bond" nato. I am not a fan of resin straps.


I have two. The resin straps are indeed garbage. I wear mine on Barton elite silicone most of the time. You can also get the OEM bracelet for that watch on Amazon for $20.


----------



## usclassic

catsteeth said:


> I look at those and think, that'll be really interesting. But then I wonder if it'd also be quite annoying. What if your very expensive brand new, or new to you used watch is nominally accurate, but it's readings are all over the place ?
> Didn't it drive you a bit mad ?


Sometimes it can be a two edge sword. That is to say you may find problems with a watch that you wouldn't know about otherwise. Ignorance can be bliss but with the timegrapher you may find a watch that you thought was running fine have issues that then bother you.


----------



## Mr.V1984

ugawino said:


> I have two. The resin straps are indeed garbage. I wear mine on Barton elite silicone most of the time. You can also get the OEM bracelet for that watch on Amazon for $20.
> View attachment 15496173
> View attachment 15496176


----------



## Mr.V1984

ugawino said:


> I have two. The resin straps are indeed garbage. I wear mine on Barton elite silicone most of the time. You can also get the OEM bracelet for that watch on Amazon for $20.
> View attachment 15496173
> View attachment 15496176


Very nice and thank you for the recommendation. Definitely going to try a number of different strap options. The one on the braclet looks great!


----------



## Watch Obsessive

I've been thinking of buying one of these for a while. Tricky to get hold of as they're discontinued but one popped up on Amazon this morning so I thought why not.

I'm hoping it'll be a cheap way to scratch the blue Omega AT/Rolex OP itch I'm currently suffering from.

I've got an aftermarket oyster bracelet I plan to use on it, should rotate nicely with the rest of my small collection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## falika

Ordered this weekend. Super excited for its arrival.


----------



## Glencoe

Came in a moment ago, actually really like everything about it. I was not really looking for a new watch this past year, but really like the brand (also own a Valkyr) and the deal was too good to pass up. Happy I went for it.


----------



## FBMJ

Expecting this watch in this exact color dial (dark lacquer blue).

Photo from Antiquorum.


----------



## dfwcowboy




----------



## SteamJ

This just arrived. This will be my pick up and go cycling watch.


----------



## schumacher62

this!


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

My Pargani PD1617 chrono just rolled up and its amazing! Sapphire cyrstal ceramic bezel insert TMI VD57 meccaquartz movement for $95 aussie


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

SteamJ said:


> This just arrived. This will be my pick up and go cycling watch.
> 
> View attachment 15498016


I love these titanium field watches! Where did you get yours?


----------



## SteamJ

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I love these titanium field watches! Where did you get yours?


It was an eBay buy. New I think this one is around $250 but I picked it up in near new condition for $100.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

SteamJ said:


> It was an eBay buy. New I think this one is around $250 but I picked it up in near new condition for $100.


I saw them on Long island watches with Marc and have wanted one for a while! Cheers...


----------



## BRN

BRN said:


> I've wanted a field watch to replace my beat up Timex for a very long time. Finally caved in and have this on the way.
> 
> View attachment 15489863


Newly arrived!


----------



## The Watch Ho

Not bad for $150. I needed some bling in the collection.


----------



## one onety-one

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> My Pargani PD1617 chrono just rolled up and its amazing! Sapphire cyrstal ceramic bezel insert TMI VD57 meccaquartz movement for $95 aussie
> View attachment 15500814
> View attachment 15500815


The specs that are able to be delivered at that price point sort of amazes me.


----------



## Ziptie

SteamJ said:


> It was an eBay buy. New I think this one is around $250 but I picked it up in near new condition for $100.


Bertucci offers discounts on discontinued models, and often stocks certified pre-owned models that have been cleaned and get a new battery, strap, and gaskets.


-certified-pre-owned-watches"
class="link link--external"
target="_blank"
rel="nofollow ugc noopener"
data-proxy-href="">
https://bertucciwatchbands.com/collections/bertucci-certified-pre-owned-watches


----------



## asegier

Seiko SARB017 Alpinist!!!


----------



## snowman40

one onety-one said:


> The specs that are able to be delivered at that price point sort of amazes me.


Amazing what you can do with slave labour 

M


----------



## catsteeth

one onety-one said:


> The specs that are able to be delivered at that price point sort of amazes me.


Not saying anything about Paganini, as it looks like a nice watch. But specifications are not quality. Otherwise why would any watch cost more than $100.
90% of watches would disappear, and it's not all brand label price premium.
This was probably your point anyway....


----------



## one onety-one

catsteeth said:


> Not saying anything about Paganini, as it looks like a nice watch. But specifications are not quality. Otherwise why would any watch cost more than $100.
> 90% of watches would disappear, and it's not all brand label price premium.
> This was probably your point anyway....


Yes. Not withstanding the fact that any one of dozens and dozens of homages to watches I'm not particularly fond of in the first place doesn't motivate me, I would always be waiting for the other shoe to drop on one aspect of quality, or another. I've heard everything about these Aliexpress type watches from, "It's better built than an original" to "The hands fell off after a week".

The cost of watches and the stacking premiums is a rabbit hole unto itself...


----------



## saturno_v

Incoming









































































All ordered with the solid link bracelets

On the verge of ordering


----------



## 1stiski

Got this Pulsar , i waited a few years on this one , it retailed around $200 originally when first introduced , but I found it for $50 (demo unit) but in perfect shape , basically new.


----------



## Jo Hande

GWF62MAS since a few days !










As I'm also member of the "Greek Watch Forum" aka GWF, they ordered 50 pieces with personalised dial!

the thread: https://www.greekwatchforum.gr/index...opic=14492.270

The watch is a hommage to Seiko 62 MAS diver.

see: https://www.heimdallr.watch/dive-wat...641691116.html

A LOT of watch for your money!


----------



## NocturnalWatch

usclassic said:


> What model Citizen is that -is it NB0070-57E? I like it!


So sorry man, I know I'm late. Don't know how I missed your question. Yes, it's Citizen Signature Grand Touring NB0070-57E. I love it. It's so well made and finished and have nice presence on the wrist. Although it's definitely not for small wrists. Got it pre-owned, couple of months old in like new condition, full set, for ~$460. IMHO it's worth much more, so good it is.


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Back to topic: expecting this little guy next week. Newmark 52 field watch with Seiko VH31 quartz movement (4 ticks/sec).


----------



## NocturnalWatch

ramrod77 said:


> I hesitated a few months back and could have gotten an Oceanographer for really really really cheap....now prices have almost doubled.... DAMMIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Missed your comment too . I got mine pre-owned, 2 months old, full set, mint condition for $430. Don't now is it too much or not, but I wanted it, and I don't have any regrets for buying one. Looks great, sits wonderful on the wrist, and that dial and christal like indices are joy to look at. Love also orange accents with blue.


----------



## Rakumi

I am really enjoyinv this one. Came in about 2 days ago. Grabbed for $55 on Amazon Prime day.


----------



## TobusRex

I took advantage of Prime Day to order a Vindicta, I mean Invicta watch  I also ordered a Seiko (never owned a Seiko) but it wasn't on special. I'll be receiving the Invicta tomorrow (tracking it on Amazon) and the Seiko in another week or so. I actually preferred the cream colored dial for the Seiko but I didn't like the idea of a cream colored strap that would discolor (probably very quickly). I'm still not done, I may order a few more watches in the near future.

ON a side note: wouldn't it be hilarious if some outfit made Invicta knockoffs and called themselves "Vindicta"?


----------



## Rakumi

TobusRex said:


> I took advantage of Prime Day to order a Vindicta, I mean Invicta watch  I also ordered a Seiko (never owned a Seiko) but it wasn't on special. I'll be receiving the Invicta tomorrow (tracking it on Amazon) and the Seiko in another week or so. I actually preferred the cream colored dial for the Seiko but I didn't like the idea of a cream colored strap that would discolor (probably very quickly). I'm still not done, I may order a few more watches in the near future.
> 
> ON a side note: wouldn't it be hilarious if some outfit made Invicta knockoffs and called themselves "Vindicta"?
> 
> View attachment 15505476
> 
> 
> View attachment 15505477


You will enjoy both watches. I am sure. The Invicta is a great watch but for the pricr makes it amazing. I know, I have one as seen above. I also have a similar Seiko as my daily driver (SNZG13) and you will find a Seiko is bullet proof. It will just keep going no matter what.


----------



## franco60

My first quartz in 30 years. Hamilton PRS limited edition. What can I say, I'm a throwback.









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Marty007

I saw the Seiko 5's on sale and finally decided to buy one. Picked up the green SRPD61K1 and it should arrive in 2-5 business days.










I recently bought an 8-watch case, and I'm up to 6... I think I'm gonna slow down and leave those two slots empty for a while until I figure out what I'm missing.

I'd like to fill one of those 2 slots with a higher end watch. Might wait on that one for my 40th b-day in a couple years.


----------



## ramrod77

NocturnalWatch said:


> Missed your comment too . I got mine pre-owned, 2 months old, full set, mint condition for $430. Don't now is it too much or not, but I wanted it, and I don't have any regrets for buying one. Looks great, sits wonderful on the wrist, and that dial and christal like indices are joy to look at. Love also orange accents with blue.


That Looks spectacular!! That's a good price. I think when they first came out they were in the low 300 high 200. Cant remember well though so I could be wrong. I'd still snatch one up for that price for sure.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## 1stiski

NocturnalWatch said:


> So sorry man, I know I'm late. Don't know how I missed your question. Yes, it's Citizen Signature Grand Touring NB0070-57E. I love it. It's so well made and finished and have nice presence on the wrist. Although it's definitely not for small wrists. Got it pre-owned, couple of months old in like new condition, full set, for ~$460. IMHO it's worth much more, so good it is.


I've got one too , in rotation for a couple years , it is awesome and that black dial is deep , like space black !


----------



## Jody1Kenobi

PartyBees said:


> Duxot mecaquartz. Great value. Sapphire with AR, 100m with screwdown crown. Solid bracelet.
> View attachment 15449734


Curious about your thoughts on the Duxot, assuming you received it.


----------



## PartyBees

Jody1Kenobi said:


> Curious about your thoughts on the Duxot, assuming you received it.


Just sold it, but at no fault of the watch. I sold it for $130 and I think it's worth a lot more than that. Super nice, just shrinking the collection.


----------



## NocturnalWatch

ramrod77 said:


> That Looks spectacular!! That's a good price. I think when they first came out they were in the low 300 high 200. Cant remember well though so I could be wrong. I'd still snatch one up for that price for sure.


It's a very good price IMO, especially if you take in account that I have to pay +30% for fees and VAT on watch price with shipping included if I buy watch outside EU. I'm very, very happy for being able to grab it


----------



## PlanR

Other than the stock photo, I have not seen a pic of this blue/gold Orient Vega anywhere. I will probably need to find a replacement strap or preferably bracelet. Firstwatch purchase in close to a year, It should be here in a couple of days. Pretty psyched!


----------



## Jody1Kenobi

PartyBees said:


> Just sold it, but at no fault of the watch. I sold it for $130 and I think it's worth a lot more than that. Super nice, just shrinking the collection.


Funny, I just realized that your post on r/watchexchange is how I found the watch in the first place.

The specs alone seem to make it worth more than these are going for, IMO. Solid steel links on the bracelet, sapphire glass, screw down crown and the Seiko mecha-quartz are a great combination. Add to that a classic design, and I love that the case and bracelet have the bead blasted finish.

Alright, you have sold me, I just found one on eBay for $125.


----------



## Jody1Kenobi

Duxot Consillio off of eBay:



Jody1Kenobi said:


> The specs alone seem to make it worth more than these are going for, IMO. Solid steel links on the bracelet, sapphire glass, screw down crown and the Seiko mecha-quartz are a great combination. Add to that a classic design, and I love that the case and bracelet have the bead blasted finish.


----------



## Constantcollector

I have a Braun bn0142 awaiting pick-up


http://imgur.com/a/7P7zez1

 it has a rather tatty strap that will need replacing and I am struggling to decide on a replacement but am looking forward to picking it up in the next few days


----------



## mannal

Youngest son got me this for my birthday. He loves lume. I've owned/own multiple Aragon/Android watches. Always felt that I was getting my $'s worth.


----------



## JohnM67

This Orient binge of mine is getting out of hand. FAB0000AL9 on the way to me.










Edited to add, yes it's really getting out of hand when I post the above then remember there's also another one incoming.

Orient Vega, grey dial. Picture from the web.


----------



## Tanz99

Hopefully arrives safe and sound by next week.


----------



## Skeptical

New Pro-Trek PRW-30 YT Firefall


















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

Second best UPS status.


----------



## catsteeth

JM252 said:


> This Orient binge of mine is getting out of hand. FAB0000AL9 on the way to me.
> 
> View attachment 15510449
> 
> 
> Edited to add, yes it's really getting out of hand when I post the above then remember there's also another one incoming.
> 
> Orient Vega, grey dial. Picture from the web.
> 
> View attachment 15510458


When are we going to see the whole rainbow, with different shades of each colour like all those great greens.🙂
That blue is a cracker.
You've had me looking at them quite a few times on eBay now. Exceptionally good value. I'd have bought, except I'm downsizing not up sizing 🤦‍♂️


----------



## SteamJ

SteamJ said:


> Second best UPS status.
> 
> View attachment 15510653


And delivered. The only disappointment is I ordered the logoed dial but I'm OK with sterile.


----------



## ramrod77

Polywatch, Shield, and Heritor today!!!


----------



## LambeauHeaven

The Mrs. probably won't be thrilled, but I recently sold 3 and am replacing them with the Samurai - Great White edition. I'm beyond stoked for it to get here!


----------



## Hastie73

3 weeks ago.... Mido Chronometer

2 weeks ago....Christopher Ward

This Friday... Edox Les Vauberts (no pic for obvious reason)
















Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth

Hastie73 said:


> 3 weeks ago.... Mido Chronometer
> 
> 2 weeks ago....Christopher Ward
> 
> This Friday... Edox Les Vauberts (no pic for obvious reason)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Like both those. What size is that CW - 40, 42 ??
Also which Edox Les Vauberts ??

It's kind of a nice instant all-round collection 👍


----------



## watchmandragon

Delivery expected on Friday, 23 October.


----------



## Hastie73

catsteeth said:


> Like both those. What size is that CW - 40, 42 ??
> Also which Edox Les Vauberts ??
> 
> It's kind of a nice instant all-round collection 👍


The CW is the 38mm. The Mido is 42mm, and sits fairly large on the wrist (I own a 44mm Baume & Mercier Cobra that fits more snugly, strangely enough). The Edox is the 80081 3 NIN date only variant, 39mm.


----------



## TagTime

LambeauHeaven said:


> The Mrs. probably won't be thrilled, but I recently sold 3 and am replacing them with the Samurai - Great White edition. I'm beyond stoked for it to get here!


Haha, probably the same here. Sold a bunch of watches, bought some other, but still waiting on the top prize: the Samurai Dawn Grey. Shipping is going very slooow, but worth the wait.


----------



## FBMJ

FBMJ said:


> Expecting this watch in this exact color dial (dark lacquer blue).
> 
> Photo from Antiquorum.


It arrived.


----------



## JohnM67

catsteeth said:


> When are we going to see the whole rainbow, with different shades of each colour like all those great greens.🙂
> That blue is a cracker.
> You've had me looking at them quite a few times on eBay now. Exceptionally good value. I'd have bought, except I'm downsizing not up sizing 🤦‍♂️


Two more incoming then I'll post a family picture of them all together 😼

I'm actually trying to downsize as well. But I'm failing spectacularly...


----------



## LambeauHeaven

TagTime said:


> Haha, probably the same here. Sold a bunch of watches, bought some other, but still waiting on the top prize: the Samurai Dawn Grey. Shipping is going very slooow, but worth the wait.


Agreed! It feels like it's taking forever to ship, but I don't mind. The anticipation of it arriving is fun in a world where I'm used to Prime 2 day shipping on everything!


----------



## Russ1965

This just arrived in the mail and was photographed in fading daylight................


----------



## Russ1965

JM252 said:


> Two more incoming then I'll post a family picture of them all together 😼
> 
> I'm actually trying to downsize as well. But I'm failing spectacularly...


We're all failures.................and unashamed


----------



## fyioska

So I ordered a Bagel. I really want an Orient Day Date but they are silly money. Hopefully this will scratch the itch for a while!









Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hastie73

The Edox has just arrived...


----------



## irc999

Arrived today from Russia
















Vostok Amphibian 120823

Ordered 30th September so decent delivery time by surface mail.

Sorry for double pic. First time posting images here.

Anyway, happy with watch. Went for rubber strap from the factory to avoid Vostok rattly bracelets. Surprisingly soft rubber. Comfortable to wear.


----------



## Strike151

Tomorrow, if the postman can get his **** together!


----------



## Russ1965

fyioska said:


> So I ordered a Bagel. I really want an Orient Day Date but they are silly money. Hopefully this will scratch the itch for a while!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


That's not bad looking for a bagel (as you call it).


----------



## TheNightsWatch

Got my first ever Glycine incoming...$309 shipped from Jomashop with a $20 off coupon. This one has the newer crown logo (Post-Invicta purchase, different than the photo posted below), hopefully the quality remains high.


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## AllenG

Orient Flight. (Match my wife seiko 5 SNK803) should be here mid next week


----------



## ramrod77

Lorus 33mm, may be a woman's watch but I don't really care. Scratched up a bit but definitely wearable. Looks good on the original tan strap but it disintegrated (literally) when I tugged on the ends!! $5 + 4 shipping Ebay buy USPS today.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

SteamJ said:


> It was an eBay buy. New I think this one is around $250 but I picked it up in near new condition for $100.


Very nice indeed!


----------



## ramrod77

dfwcowboy said:


>


That watch is sexy! What Brand and where did you purchase?


----------



## dfwcowboy

ramrod77 said:


> That watch is sexy! What Brand and where did you purchase?


Single-handed convex-surfaced hand-wound mechanical watch Ti


----------



## Old_Tractor

Picked up this limited edition Bulova Automatic American Clipper 96A242 on the bay just now. A retro remake of 1950s/1960s Bulova watches with the same hands/markers/case shape. Unfortunately, it has the lowly Miyota 8215 in it. To be fair, the original Bulova movements were hand-windable, but no hacking too.

Edit: it's 39mm whereas the original was 32mm.


----------



## BlueWhelan

Pulled the trigger on this baby on Saturday from Topper online. Don't know when I'll get it, but I can't wait.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie

ramrod77 said:


> Lorus 33mm, may be a woman's watch but I don't really care. Scratched up a bit but definitely wearable. Looks good on the original tan strap but it disintegrated (literally) when I tugged on the ends!! $5 + 4 shipping Ebay buy USPS today.


Looks great! That's a steal!


----------



## [email protected]

Reef Tiger Prophet

Ordered on AliExpress during the last 'sale'. This might have been the fastest shipment I ever experienced from a chinese warehouse (12 days between placing the order and arrival).

I immediately removed the shiny bracelet and replaced it with a leather strap. I still have some nicer straps incoming, but for the moment I think it's ok.
Astonishing what you get for your money.


----------



## mosquitojoyride

Strike151 said:


> Tomorrow, if the postman can get his **** together!
> 
> View attachment 15514120


You didn't order this off the official site, did ya?


----------



## interloper07

I've got a Bulova Lunar Pilot on the way! 








I can't wait!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RangelRocha

interloper07 said:


> I've got a Bulova Lunar Pilot on the way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If only they made this in 39mm...


----------



## zballai

A Seiko what i never seen before


----------



## fazmoto

interloper07 said:


> I've got a Bulova Lunar Pilot on the way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great watch.... I am waiting for my bracelet version incoming too. (used one.)

Have only heard good things about this watch, never actually handled it.

Seller's pic:


----------



## Spookex

Won this Seiko W680-4070 in a Japanese auction for around 55 euros (Sadly not the similarly looking SBJG001, but I can't complain), the listing says that the battery ran out and the bezel is loose, but IDK how the display ended upside down. Going to attempt fixing it by myself.







Other watches that I have in the same package, all bought for under 20 euros.

Seiko 7546-8000 with a loose dial (Winning bid: 16 euros, 23 euros after fees and inland shipping) 









Seiko 7N42-0AV0 just dirty by the looks of it (Winning bid: 4 euros, 16 euros after fees and inland shipping)









CASIO Futurist 3130, scratched paint (Winning bid: 1 euro, 15 euros after fees and inland shipping) 








I have a few more watches that I won in auctions, but they haven't arrived in the forwarding warehouse yet.


----------



## schumacher62

incoming! the new dia de los muertos release.


----------



## mark405

I was never a fan of the fully polished Amphibia until I found this - finally adding a Vostok to the collection (ok technically a Komandirskie, and arguably not a dive watch but it's basically an Amphibia case)


----------



## ramrod77

Invicta Automatic (NH35A with cool "dive box") and Bulova (quartz). Wasn't a fan of Invicta but it's actually a really nice watch. At 43 mm it's just right for me and would look great on a medium brown leather strap. Funny part is it was delivered to the wrong address, opened a case with USPS, they couldn't recover the package because people who live there said nothing was delivered....two days later (today) it was at my front door package opened..... At least I got it 

















Had to update after taking a few more photos. I'm very surprised about the Invicta quality for the price. Plus I'm a sucker for seconds hands that have dots or designs on them.


----------



## Rakumi

ramrod77 said:


> Invicta Automatic (NH35A with cool "dive box") and Bulova (quartz). Wasn't a fan of Invicta but it's actually a really nice watch. At 43 mm it's just right for me and would look great on a medium brown leather strap. Funny part is it was delivered to the wrong address, opened a case with USPS, they couldn't recover the package because people who live there said nothing was delivered....two days later (today) it was at my front door package opened..... At least I got it
> 
> View attachment 15524353
> View attachment 15524354
> 
> 
> Had to update after taking a few more photos. I'm very surprised about the Invicta quality for the price. Plus I'm a sucker for seconds hands that have dots or designs on them.
> 
> View attachment 15524397
> View attachment 15524412


That Invicta looks nice. And it is true, they actually have pretty good quality. I just purchased the standard Pro Diver this month and the case finishing is quite amazing. I even enjoy the bracelet for what it is and the quality for the price level. I like that bezel on yours.


----------



## frog1996

mark405 said:


> I was never a fan of the fully polished Amphibia until I found this - finally adding a Vostok to the collection (ok technically a Komandirskie, and arguably not a dive watch but it's basically an Amphibia case)
> View attachment 15523212


What model is this one? Do you have a web link where you purchased? Thanks.


----------



## mark405

frog1996 said:


> What model is this one? Do you have a web link where you purchased? Thanks.


It's the Komandirskie 030935 from komandirskie.com (The site is in Russian but there's a translate option at the top of the page)





Купить Командирские часы 030935 в официальном интернет-магазине "Командирские.com"


Командирские часы 030935 купите выгодно в официальном интернет-магазине Командирские.com с доставкой по России. Лучшие условия среди дилеров Чистопольского часового завода




komandirskie.com


----------



## zballai

Received! Im not really satisfied! The EBAY seller sent in very wrong condition! The bracelet pins missing, the case scratched. The signed condition was "Like new" .
Thanks for my friends on Seiko Butique in Budapest now looks much better.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

This one was delivered this morning along with some alternative bezels for a few of my Amphibia. It makes a change from Amphibia and Komandirskie...


----------



## Rakumi

zballai said:


> Received! Im not really satisfied! The EBAY seller sent in very wrong condition! The bracelet pins missing, the case scratched. The signed condition was "Like new" .
> Thanks for my friends on Seiko Butique in Budapest now looks much better.
> View attachment 15525233


Which model is that?


----------



## cmann_97

Bell & Ross V3-94









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TKMikey

After years of wanting one I just received a Stowa Flieger thanks to a fellow member of WUS!


----------



## MrBacchus

Hopefully will receive Tuesday. I have been considering this one for a while and finally pulled the trigger.


----------



## JohnM67

Kamasu (green - picture from the web).


----------



## ramrod77

Nautica arrived today. To my surprise the bezel moves and has a screw down crown plus all the dials work great!


----------



## SteamJ

schumacher62 said:


> incoming! the new dia de los muertos release.


With the 31% off sale I'm actually considering one of these. I actually kind of like it.


----------



## schumacher62

SteamJ said:


> With the 31% off sale I'm actually considering one of these. I actually kind of like it.


for under $60 delivered i'd call it a score! cool indiglo as well.


----------



## craiger

mark405 said:


> I was never a fan of the fully polished Amphibia until I found this - finally adding a Vostok to the collection (ok technically a Komandirskie, and arguably not a dive watch but it's basically an Amphibia case)
> View attachment 15523212


Great looking watch. I love the blue. Can you post some real life pics when it arrives? Also, where did you order from? I'm not seeing this model on Maranom.

Edit: I See this was answered in subsequent posts.


----------



## mark405

craiger said:


> Great looking watch. I love the blue. Can you post some real life pics when it arrives? Also, where did you order from? I'm not seeing this model on Maranom.
> 
> Edit: I See this was answered in subsequent posts.


Yup, komandirskie.com. UPS says it should arrive on Tuesday, will post pictures then.


----------



## K. Bosch

I'm awaiting a Seiko Recraft automatic in brown (SNKP25). It's in the mail. I wanted something square and relatively dressy. This model fit the bill and I really like the sunburst colour and 70's vibe. Automatic movement too!


----------



## zballai

K. Bosch said:


> I'm awaiting a Seiko Recraft automatic in brown (SNKP25). It's in the mail. I wanted something square and relatively dressy. This model fit the bill and I really like the sunburst colour and 70's vibe. Automatic movement too!


Hi! This is great! Where get you find it? Thank's


----------



## ObiWonWD40

Scanning Fleabay as I do - Sadly, I came across this Pulsar/(Seiko) "Flighter Style" Quartz Watch, unworn as the purchaser thought it was too big. Basically it had been stashed in the box, unused and the battery had gone flat. But I was happy to get it for £25 Quid Delivered.

I will stick a new battery in it, but I need to order the right one as I don't have the right one! But apart from that it looks like a nice watch and better still the Mem Sahib approves of the dial as she can easily read the time when I am wearing it!










Best regards,
Jim


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## K. Bosch

zballai said:


> Hi! This is great! Where get you find it? Thank's


I found one on Amazon.com for $206 USD.


----------



## INAMINUTE

To most of you this isn't a rare sight, in the UK these are as rare as rocking horse poo. They have to be imported, which raises the cost considerably. All the review appear to be excellent, so I pressed the button when this mint used one appeared on eBay. Should be with me soon


----------



## Danzou

I've got the email that this baby is about to be delivered soon from the PO.

I've been waiting for a while to get a good flieger Type B.


----------



## snowman40

One of these on the way after being very pleased with a 030935 24 hour Vostok

M

Sent from my ASUS_X00PD using Tapatalk


----------



## Danzou

INAMINUTE said:


> To most of you this isn't a rare sight, in the UK these are as rare as rocking horse poo. They have to be imported, which raises the cost considerably. All the review appear to be excellent, so I pressed the button when this mint used one appeared on eBay. Should be with me soon


This is cool! I've never seen a dial like that before, pretty awesome unicorn score for yourself!


----------



## Skeptical

Aristo Jäger 90 full lume dial. Definitely my kind of watch


















I will note that this is advertised everywhere I saw as having an ETA 2824 movement, but the display back clearly shows "26 Jewels" which I think would indicate a Sellita SW-200. Makes no difference to me, but something to keep in mind.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth

Skeptical said:


> Aristo Jäger 90 full lume dial. Definitely my kind of watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will note that this is advertised everywhere I saw as having an ETA 2824 movement, but the display back clearly shows "26 Jewels" which I think would indicate a Sellita SW-200. Makes no difference to me, but something to keep in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. That's really cool. I love those German made fleigers. I would be a bit miffed at the movement switch. Though my experience of sellita has always been positive.


----------



## HOUSTON COLLECTOR

Mediocre said:


> Pretty excited, I have a travel case on the way
> 
> View attachment 2085554


Where did you get the 4 pack travel case? Nice!


----------



## ramrod77

Got some goodies in the mail. Finger condoms, Rodico, Bertucci ($40), Tonnier ( $19.99), and American Flight ($9.99). Very pleased with them all even the $10 Pawn Stars watch, the Tonnier is better than I thought for $20 with my only gripe being that the strap seems to have been made for a 14 inch wrist !!!


----------



## Jody1Kenobi

2 incoming from Europe, I hope. In both cases I purchased them from a seller who I later found had previously listed the items and they had been marked as sold. Perhaps in both cases the buyer just flaked.








Seiko ON1861 V657-8140









Seiko 7A38-7140

I came across this 7A38-7140 on eBay with "Make an Offer" enabled, so I did. I did not do any research on the watch, I just knew that I had not seen one before and I really liked it. I may have overpaid, it looks well-worn (if I am being charitable) and I now realize that the band is not original (and it looks like I may never find an original at any reasonable price). Since I plan on wearing it and not just locking it in a case to admire, I am okay with all of that. Once it arrives (if...) I will see about a leather rally strap, if the lugs are amenable.


----------



## mark405

After some rather unfortunate delays caused by stormy weather, I just got my first Vostok last night. It's a lot nicer than I expected, cuts are a bit sharp and operating the crown is a bit quirky but the dial is a real stunner. The bracelet is also surprisingly heavy and solid for the price (haven't sized it yet though).


----------



## Mediocre

HOUSTON COLLECTOR said:


> Where did you get the 4 pack travel case? Nice!


Its been awhile, but I'm pretty sure I found it on Etsy. It has traveled internationally a couple times at this point, it's been a play toy for a toddler, and it has held up great lol


----------



## Mr.V1984

Could not pass it up for $50.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

I bought a Geervo 44mm x 11mm Type B dial Flieger with a sapphire domed crystal and a Seagull ST 3600-2 movement which I think is pretty cool! These old pocket watch movements "clones" are quite interesting. The lume is Swiss C3 looks amazing I'm glad they didn't skimp on lume, but one thing that's not right is the hour hand is a bit too long! And yes I love the no second hand! Ive wanted one for some time now all for $115 AUD Cheers...


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

ramrod77 said:


> Got some goodies in the mail. Finger condoms, Rodico, Bertucci ($40), Tonnier ( $19.99), and American Flight ($9.99). Very pleased with them all even the $10 Pawn Stars watch, the Tonnier is better than I thought for $20 with my only gripe being that the strap seems to have been made for a 14 inch wrist !!!
> 
> View attachment 15533117
> View attachment 15533118
> View attachment 15533119
> View attachment 15533121
> View attachment 15533122
> View attachment 15533123
> View attachment 15533124
> View attachment 15533125


You have some cool stuff mate! Where did you get the Bertucci for $40? I've been looking at one off the Titanium models. Cheers...


----------



## Ziptie

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> You have some cool stuff mate! Where did you get the Bertucci for $40? I've been looking at one off the Titanium models. Cheers...


Other than ebay, keep an eye on the Bertucci certified refurbished webpage. There's a 42 mm titanium up there now for $120. Refurbs have new batteries, gasket, and band.

https://bertucciwatchbands.com/prod...d-pre-owned-12075ca-a-grade-original-msrp-220


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Ziptie said:


> Other than ebay, keep an eye on the Bertucci certified refurbished webpage. There's a 42 mm titanium up there now for $120. Refurbs have new batteries, gasket, and band.
> 
> Certified Pre-Owned #12074CA, Titanium, A Grade Original MSRP $220


$120 you say! I'll have to have a peek. Some days you just want a small "reliable" watch out in the field, and due to my Marathon GSAR being like a tank weighing down your arm it's a nice relief...


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Scanning Fleabay as I do - Sadly, I came across this Pulsar/(Seiko) "Flighter Style" Quartz Watch, unworn as the purchaser thought it was too big. Basically it had been stashed in the box, unused and the battery had gone flat. But I was happy to get it for £25 Quid Delivered.
> 
> I will stick a new battery in it, but I need to order the right one as I don't have the right one! But apart from that it looks like a nice watch and better still the Mem Sahib approves of the dial as she can easily read the time when I am wearing it!
> 
> View attachment 15527978
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> Jim


Good old Pulsar great reliable workhorse. My first watch when I was 12 was a Pulsar! my old man bought me my first real watch. .


----------



## Mediocre

2 actually 

Tan dial Victorinox Inox, wanted a beater to share time with my G-Shock


White dial Archimede Outdoor Protect. I've wanted one since I purchased my 556. Next will be a Damasko to round out the group


----------



## Ziptie

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> $120 you say! I'll have to have a peek. Some days you just want a small "reliable" watch out in the field, and due to my Marathon GSAR being like a tank weighing down your arm it's a nice relief...


The titanium Bertuccis are fantastic. Great toughness, great legibility, still super lightweight. And I really like their basic nylon strap. Great quality.


----------



## Seiko7A38

Jody1Kenobi said:


> 2 incoming from Europe, I hope. In both cases I purchased them from a seller who I later found had previously listed the items and they had been marked as sold. Perhaps in both cases the buyer just flaked.
> 
> View attachment 15533160
> 
> 
> Seiko 7A38-7140
> 
> I came across this 7A38-7140 on eBay with "Make an Offer" enabled, so I did. I did not do any research on the watch, I just knew that I had not seen one before and I really liked it. I may have overpaid, it looks well-worn (if I am being charitable) and I now realize that the band is not original (and it looks like I may never find an original at any reasonable price). Since I plan on wearing it and not just locking it in a case to admire, I am okay with all of that. Once it arrives (if...) I will see about a leather rally strap, if the lugs are amenable.


Hi. It's a pity you didn't bother to do any research, because there's a 9-page thread on my forum, specifically about this model, which might have helped steer you towards a better example. 

I updated it last Friday (last post at the very bottom of page 9), where I wrote, rather uncharitably:

Here's a real 'blast from the past'.  That heavily worn 7A38-7140, fitted with a non-original replacement bracelet, re-listed by the Bulgarian eBay seller in April (which he'd actually first listed over a year ago, in early October 2019) appears to have sold (again) in the early hours of this morning, not for the $349 Buy-it-Now price, but for an undisclosed best offer.
Hopefully that's the last we've seen of it.









Vintage Seiko Watch 7A38-7140 Quartz Sports 100 Chronograph | eBay


Наистина редки, реколта часовник Seiko 7A38-7140 кварцов спорт 100 хронограф 1985 Giugiaro Design. Гривна не е оригинална! Забележете, можете да видите снимки!



www.ebay.co.uk












Sorry.


----------



## ramrod77

Victorinox


----------



## Jody1Kenobi

Seiko7A38 said:


> Hi. It's a pity you didn't bother to do any research, because there's a 9-page thread on my forum, specifically about this model, which might have helped steer you towards a better example.
> 
> I updated it last Friday (last post at the very bottom of page 9), where I wrote, rather uncharitably:
> 
> Here's a real 'blast from the past'.  That heavily worn 7A38-7140, fitted with a non-original replacement bracelet, re-listed by the Bulgarian eBay seller in April (which he'd actually first listed over a year ago, in early October 2019) appears to have sold (again) in the early hours of this morning, not for the $349 Buy-it-Now price, but for an undisclosed best offer.
> Hopefully that's the last we've seen of it.


Hi Seiko7A38, I found your site doing my research (after the purchase). I created an account but have not been granted access yet.

It looks like that was not the last you have seen of it, unless the seller shipped me a box of rocks rather than a watch ?.

As I mentioned, I am not too worried about the condition as I plan on wearing the watch and I understand the black chrome is fragile. As such I think of it more like I think of my Seiko 6309-7049 the wear and tear is indicative that someone else enjoyed the watch and I will continue in that vein.

If it was in pristine condition, I would be suspicious. I also would probably not pay the premium, as again, I wear my watches.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Danzou said:


> I've got the email that this baby is about to be delivered soon from the PO.
> 
> I've been waiting for a while to get a good flieger Type B.
> 
> View attachment 15530284


These are great watches! Mines running +6


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Timex is having a 25% off sale with the code FREIND25 Anyway I've always wanted to try their watches so I bought two! One for me and one for my old mans xmas gift...


----------



## ramrod77

Timex Allied Coastline.... already got it sweaty cutting grass


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

ramrod77 said:


> Timex Allied Coastline.... already got it sweaty cutting grass


That's a beast of a Timex watch buddy!


----------



## TheNightsWatch

Pagani Design 007 NTTD homage on silicon incoming! $123 shipped after tax from Amazon with coupon (same price as AliExpress 11-11 sale). Nearly unbeatable value with a sapphire crystal, 120 click bezel, ceramic bezel insert, screw down crown/caseback and a Seiko NH35 movement.


----------



## Hastie73

Had my eye on one of these for quite a while, so thought now was as good a time as any.


----------



## Robbie_roy

Happy to have my first G-Shock coming in _soon_ -- just have to wait for it to come in from the UK. For anyone looking for this model, End Clothing seems to have it, though I can't give a full recommendation until it actually shows up.

I try not to follow hype too much, but G-Shock really seemed to nail it here. Capturing the interest of a lot of traditional G-Shockers as well as those who wouldn't normally go for the brand.

Refreshing the FedEx tracking page constantly but it isn't helping.


----------



## Fergfour

My first Beijing is on the way


----------



## Hastie73

Fergfour said:


> My first Beijing is on the way
> 
> View attachment 15538452


No idea what that is, but I kinda like it.


----------



## Fergfour

Hastie73 said:


> No idea what that is, but I kinda like it.


It's a limited edition (2017 pieces isn't that limited really) D301 Pilot from Beijing Watch Factory, reference number BG301002. I see a couple other versions for sale presently, a blue and a brown dial, but they aren't limited.


----------



## INAMINUTE

Well, I just sold a Heimdallr SKX, as although it was a good overall watch, the bezel action was horrible, and the lumed indices were not correctly applied. A shame really, as the other two Heimdallrs I have bought were pretty much spot on. It was my intention to spend a bit more on it's replacement, but this came up. Now, I must tell you that I am not a great lover of Submariner homages, and I may end up flipping this one, but only time will tell. Whilst on eBay I sore this, the Phoibos PY007B (first addition), mint condition. They originally cost about £310 including shipping and duty to the UK, but with three hours to go before the auction ended it was still at £69. With seconds to go I chucked in a bid of £95, bingo, I got it for £94.21. I had expected it to sell for about £180, especially as it is very rare to see a Phoibos come up on ebay in the UK. It arrived today, and it's a bit of a stunner. Beautiful sun burst blue dial, a decent bracelet and clasp, great bezel with ceramic insert, 300m WR, sapphire, and it's clowning glory, a Miyota 9015 movement. The overall finish and quality is remarkable for the money, and this watch has received some great reviews. The lume isn't the best, and was improved on the second addition, and I had to regulate the movement because it wasn't running to my personal satisfaction. I am still in two minds whether to remove the cyclops, but I will give it a little longer before I decide.


----------



## TagTime

Finally this morning I received an USPS update that my Seiko Samurai Dawn Grey arrived in the country. Just a couple more days. It took 1.5 months to get here, so out of frustration I bought the Seiko SRPD11, another LE from Seiko. Arriving this week as well.


----------



## tikander

Cape Cod, Polywatch, screwdown caseback opening tool, watch batteries... Let the tinkering begin 🧐 😃


----------



## snowman40

Just had a little splurge on the Aliexpress 11/11 sale.
















M


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

snowman40 said:


> Just had a little splurge on the Aliexpress 11/11 sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M


Nice choice buddy! I've heard good things about both watches..


----------



## snowman40

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Nice choice buddy! I've heard good things about both watches..


Yeah, me too, and at around £60 each I thought I'd take a punt - Been looking at the Cadisen for ages, but the big one seemed too big, this is the smaller one (Actually, after writing this I realised I'd ordered the 46mm, but I've sorted that now!)

The PD I saw reviewed on Just One More Watch and liked, but that was the fauxtina, baby-poo lume one, something I hate personally, so I went for this version instead.

I have one of the PD Daytonas and, aside from being a shameless knock off and having a truly naff brand name, it's a great sub-£50 watch with that mecha-quartz movement.

Supposedly coming from Spain and Czech Republic too, so no nasty customs surprises either 

Cheap watches are a bit addictive though! I've bought half a dozen in the last couple of months 

M


----------



## [email protected]

Hard to resist.
Ceramic case and bracelet
Swiss made Ronda 507
Sapphire crystal
200m with screw down crown
ALL for *US$80 *free shipping.

*ARRIVED







*


----------



## sorinp1

Incoming: an unusual watch. Radio controlled, European market (German DCF77 signal). Really curios how all the date/day info is displayed.


----------



## TheNightsWatch

I've always wanted an SKX007...and I've always wanted a Monster...figured I may as well kill 2 birds with 1 stone lol.

$137 shipped on a jubilee after code 1111


----------



## Paganizonda51

This Casio arrived today


----------



## tcl

I wasn't aware of this older model until now. Just ordered one for the vintage look of the dial. I wasn't that thrilled with the first Tissot that I purchased a few years ago so I thought I'd give the brand another try since they seem to be well thought of.


----------



## Skeptical

SRPE55. I have been intrigued by these since they came out, and now the price has dropped enough to give one a try. I think it looks really good. Better in person than shows in pictures.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

snowman40 said:


> Yeah, me too, and at around £60 each I thought I'd take a punt - Been looking at the Cadisen for ages, but the big one seemed too big, this is the smaller one (Actually, after writing this I realised I'd ordered the 46mm, but I've sorted that now!)
> 
> The PD I saw reviewed on Just One More Watch and liked, but that was the fauxtina, baby-poo lume one, something I hate personally, so I went for this version instead.
> 
> I have one of the PD Daytonas and, aside from being a shameless knock off and having a truly naff brand name, it's a great sub-£50 watch with that mecha-quartz movement.
> 
> Supposedly coming from Spain and Czech Republic too, so no nasty customs surprises either
> 
> Cheap watches are a bit addictive though! I've bought half a dozen in the last couple of months
> 
> M


Baby poo lume is that the official description? lol I'm not a huge fan of Faux patina, but now and then I see a watch that looks ok.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

tcl said:


> I wasn't aware of this older model until now. Just ordered one for the vintage look of the dial. I wasn't that thrilled with the first Tissot that I purchased a few years ago so I thought I'd give the brand another try since they seem to be well thought of.
> View attachment 15545472


Tissot make fantastic watches! I love mine it was given to me as an 18th birthday gift a loooooong time ago and it's still going strong.


----------



## snowman40

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Baby poo lume is that the official description? lol I'm not a huge fan of Faux patina, but now and then I see a watch that looks ok.


Definitely the official technical description 

Actually, the PO clomage isn't the horriblist example, but I thought the colour way on the one I chose was nicer.

I'm not a Bond wannabe 

M

Sent from my ASUS_X00PD using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Some 1970's watches: Timex Dynabeat (aka Kolchak) and Avelta dive style watch.


----------



## Squirrelly

"Affordable"? I just pulled the trigger on an eBay order for this Bomberg BB86 chronograph, awaiting delivery:









I've always wanted a Bullhead in my collection and lately I've been gravitating towards some more obscure watch brands. Bomberg has many eclectic designs but I opted for this milder style. This watch was "affordable" because I found it digging deep on eBay with a 75% discount. The MSRP is $795 and IMHO, it's about twice what it should be in comparison to other similar Swiss made watches with Swiss (Ronda) movements.


----------



## mannal

Kohl's cash strikes again. You can also find these at Joma for the same price I paid.


----------



## Fergfour

Probably the most affordable enamel dial / thermal blue hands watch in existence:


----------



## K. Bosch

I've really been digging the Tag Heure Monaco lately and was looking at some of the more affordable square chronographs (or not chronograph) that were "homages" to that watch. I was looking at the Tissot Quadrato from a few years ago, Brew, Moto Koure, EMG, etc that have some really nice square rally-style chronographs out.

Then I get a message, literally days after I was searching for a watch like this, from the local micro-brand watchmaker Momentum in Vancouver that they are coming out with just such a watch! I already own 2 Momentum's, and this one looks great, in my opinion, so the choice was an easy one. 








Square 2 Chronograph


Inspired by classic "rally" watches of the past, the Square 2 Chronograph features a striking, square-case design with a blend of brushed and polished finishing. Stepped pushers and meticulous attention to detail make this watch a stand-out.




ca.momentumwatch.com





So I pulled the trigger on it today when they sent out a 25% discount code. I went with the white face, metal band, but also ordered a black perforated leather band, which I think will look better. The watch is about $400 Canadian. I would have loved to have seen it with an automatic movement, but I do appreciate the affordability of their choice to go with Quartz.


----------



## DMCBanshee

New arrived, Vintage SkinDiver


----------



## Mediocre

My first GS is on the way, so that is pretty exciting


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> Kohl's cash strikes again. You can also find these at Joma for the same price I paid.
> 
> View attachment 15549133


----------



## cman1120

I bought my first watch since March (I told myself I wouldn't get another one this year) but the DB sale on Daynight tritium divers was too good to resist. So I have yet another diver on the way.. at least this one is tritium so that's a first for my collection

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## deofermi[email protected]

*ARRIVED TODAY *


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Ive got a Spinnaker Fluess chrono and a 44mm type B Flieger with Asian 6497 on their way!


----------



## DMCBanshee

Just arrived Marathon USMC


----------



## ramrod77

Couple of CCCP came in today. Don't know how I feel about the "red" strap which is more pink....


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

ramrod77 said:


> Couple of CCCP came in today. Don't know how I feel about the "red" strap which is more pink....


What are these CCCP watches like? I've seen them on Ashfeils a few times. They're different and I think that strap suits the watch but you can always throw it on something different.


----------



## Mediocre

This arrived


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Mediocre said:


> This arrived
> 
> View attachment 15556031


Nice watch! I've been getting interested in simple three-handed watches with easy to read dials...


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Piede said:


> Been a while. Sold my grey Citizen Courageous and bought this Axios Ironclad First Light. A dive watch that meets all my requirements and wears extremely well and comfortable. How the bracelet meets the end links is a little strange but it doesn't bother me. My only 'complaint' is that this watch is the most difficult to get on a photo I have ever experienced. From my normal view the crystal is just flawless. And next to all Seiko divers I owned (Stargate, Sumo, MM200, and 62MAS homage) the lume of the Ironclad is ahead by a mile. Best lume ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


I know this is an old post but how did you like the axium? I'm thinking of getting one...


----------



## frogles

Fergfour said:


> Probably the most affordable enamel dial / thermal blue hands watch in existence:
> 
> View attachment 15549710


Good Automatic Watches/ Direct from Hong Kong Workshop/ US$180.00


----------



## frogles

Fergfour said:


> My first Beijing is on the way
> 
> View attachment 15538452


Beijing D301 reissue army styled automatic wristwatch limite


----------



## Fergfour

frogles, is adding links in response to other people's posts something you always do?


----------



## anrex




----------



## interloper07

Mediocre said:


> This arrived
> 
> View attachment 15556031


Wow.

I need to know more about this. Who makes it? How much? And do you have a link?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre

interloper07 said:


> Wow.
> 
> I need to know more about this. Who makes it? How much? And do you have a link?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I will send a pm with details. It is a Muhle Glashutte


----------



## Squirrelly

Bomberg BB-68 arrived yesterday:










It's quite a chuck of a watch, I think it's the most substantial I've ever bought. Not exactly a dress watch!


----------



## SteamJ

Took advantage of the Black Friday sales. I will have to now sell a few as well but hopefully it's worth it. My first CW.


----------



## Mediocre

Proud of this one


----------



## Mr Dennis

A 1940's Oris! The nickel plated brass case is shot. The ratchet wheel is missing teeth. Nothing that I can't handle.


----------



## Donerix

This is on the way. Just got QC picks and tracking info:



Titanium lightweight:



Decent lume I hope:


----------



## watchesinnature

Just had to have a look at this and I pulled the trigger during the 11.11 sale at aliexpress. Will probably do a review of it.


----------



## JLittle

Khaki Field Mechanical | H69439511


38 mm matt stainless steel case, three hand display, white dial, triangular indexes with old radium color Super-LumiNova®, durable NATO strap: The new Khaki Field Mechanical is a faithful recreation of its original 1960s forebear and is true to Hamilton’s military heritage. Inspired by the...




www.hamiltonwatch.com


----------



## Donerix

Just got these two:

FiftyFour 62MAS homage on brushed and flattened mesh



Retangula 6105-8000 homage (black /steel version) on a vintage stretch bracelet (super comfortable)


----------



## Hastie73

After buying my last watch a few weeks ago and deciding that was my last purchase in a while, I bought a Yema Superman tonight. Pics posted when received.


----------



## flashbp65

After searching around awhile for an affordable alternative to a Porsche Orfina/Sinn 144, I was close to buying the Dan Henry 1972... and then I found an eBay deal for a Lorsa with a Valjoux 7750 clone in it for $100 less than the DH. Really curious what it will be like but I couldn’t say no to an automatic chrono for that cheap, especially one that close to the design I was looking for. Arrives tomorrow..


----------



## steve399

ventus Mori 2 M-6


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*
BNIB. Thought I'd stray from Seiko for a change.


----------



## Mrkizzle04

Uh oh went on a bit of a spending spree...they should all be arriving in the next few days.


----------



## INAMINUTE

I wanted an orange watch, but didn't really want a homage. For what I could afford the choice was incredibly limited, so I changed my mind and bought a homage. Incredible spec, great looks, and great reviews. $141 delivered to the UK


----------



## Sugman

I haven't seen any pics of this thing in real life...only promotional pics. I took a leap of faith and ordered one. For $269.99, I figure it's not too big of a risk if I don't like it. It should be here very soon. Here's a pic from the Glycine website (GL0273).


----------



## INAMINUTE

Sugman said:


> I haven't seen any pics of this thing in real life...only promotional pics. I took a leap of faith and ordered one. For $269.99, I figure it's not too big of a risk if I don't like it. It should be here very soon. Here's a pic from the Glycine website (GL0273).
> View attachment 15566492


WOW, what a bargain


----------



## raistlin65

Tissot PRS516 from the Norstrom Rack sale Tissot | Men's PRS516 Powermatic Textile Strap Watch, 42mm | Nordstrom Rack


----------



## JLittle

raistlin65 said:


> Tissot PRS516 from the Norstrom Rack sale Tissot | Men's PRS516 Powermatic Textile Strap Watch, 42mm | Nordstrom Rack


Nice watch great price


----------



## Dedan

Pulled the trigger on a good BF deal yesterday. To my surprise it already arrived.

Obviously absolutely thrilled!

Hamilton H70455133


----------



## catsteeth

Dedan said:


> Pulled the trigger on a good BF deal yesterday. To my surprise it already arrived.
> 
> Obviously absolutely thrilled!
> 
> Hamilton H70455133
> 
> View attachment 15566591
> View attachment 15566592
> View attachment 15566593
> View attachment 15566595


Totally class watch. Makes a great partener to your SARB035.

I love how mine looks, though it's the other size from yours. 
It's a total strap monster. Great on bracelet, but you can dress it up on a smart leather, or down with a nato.


----------



## Dedan

catsteeth said:


> Totally class watch. Makes a great partener to your SARB035.
> 
> I love how mine looks, though it's the other size from yours.
> It's a total strap monster. Great on bracelet, but you can dress it up on a smart leather, or down with a nato.


Agreed, first thing I did was hold it next to the sarb. I've been thinking about getting this watch for quite a while and figured now was the time to get one. I'll try some different straps in the future!


----------



## time+tide

Oh snap, happened to see this post, i literally have this arriving in the mail in a few hours. Ordered it on Monday from England, and its here in Canada already, absolutely thrilled!


----------



## Sugman

INAMINUTE said:


> WOW, what a bargain


Ashford.com, but not sure about shipping outside the US.


----------



## warsh

I'm an insanely fortunate guy. Both these arrived today. The Corvair is 50 or so years old and the Lorier is brand new, but looks like it stepped out of the 60s or 70s......









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys
Luminox Scott Cassell Deep Dive 1553 - Ronda Calibre 715LI - 5 Jewels, 10 yr battery life.

Ordered this baby today from a jeweler for $335, BNIB !





























*


----------



## PAUL H.

One of Barton's new leather racing straps....(on promo).....cheers p








love their canvas so trying leather...........


----------



## franco60

Counting this one that came late last night. Zenith A384 Revival on ladder bracelet









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## cba191

I just love the look. I hope I like it as much irl.


----------



## Hastie73

The Yema arrived, immediately put it on brown leather strap.


----------



## Watch Obsessive

Recently sold this on an aftermarket jubilee bracelet due to some small issues I couldn't live with, namely the long pointy lugs and case size:










Just ordered this to replace it (with an aftermarket jubilee soon to join) due to the (ever so) slightly smaller case size and more restrained lugs:










My insane watch mind appreciates the subtle differences even though my sane, non WIS mrs doesn't.


----------



## Sugman

Sugman said:


> I haven't seen any pics of this thing in real life...only promotional pics. I took a leap of faith and ordered one. For $269.99, I figure it's not too big of a risk if I don't like it. It should be here very soon. Here's a pic from the Glycine website (GL0273).
> View attachment 15566492


It came in, today...not too bad!


----------



## JLittle

Sugman said:


> It came in, today...not too bad!
> View attachment 15569978


Gorgeous


----------



## PAUL H.

Black Friday 30 off..............on it's way


----------



## warsh

Lorier Hyperion GMT showed up 2 days ago and I'm really digging' it









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Landed_Alien




----------



## Squirrelly

eBay Black Friday super-bargain impulse buy in the mail > Bomberg Semper:








Not sure what's going on with Bomberg. Very recently, there's been a flood of the market with older models by this company, like this Semper, all offered at extreme bargain prices. Watches like this can be found on eBay for around $100.


----------



## audio.bill

Couldn't help myself with all of these Black Friday specials... just discovered this new red dial variant of the Le Jour Hammerhead diver.
Bernhardt Watch Co. had it marked down from its $800 retail to $680, and with another 20% off brought it down to just $544!
42mm cushion case brushed/polished finish, applied indices, Sellita SW200 movement, ceramic bezel, domed a/r sapphire crystal.


----------



## captainmorbid

Never knew of Vandaag prior to today, have been looking for a vintage style pilot chrono, these are sharp! And one incoming...










Pic from Vandaag.

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## JLittle

captainmorbid said:


> Never knew of Vandaag prior to today, have been looking for a vintage style pilot chrono, these are sharp! And one incoming...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic from Vandaag.
> 
> Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


Very good looking. I'd switch out the strap, but that's easy enough.


----------



## captainmorbid

JLittle said:


> Very good looking. I'd switch out the strap, but that's easy enough.


It'll 90% be too short, so good chance! Good thing Panatime and Bandrbands had sales too..

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33

All Black Friday deals:

Geckota Space Age in red $179 after deal









Spinnaker Hydrofoil in green $184 after deal









Aquatico Sea Star V2 $239 after deal


----------



## Cvp33

Vandaag reminds me of the Hemel. Hope the loom is as good.




















captainmorbid said:


> Never knew of Vandaag prior to today, have been looking for a vintage style pilot chrono, these are sharp! And one incoming...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic from Vandaag.
> 
> Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## captainmorbid

Cvp33 said:


> Vandaag reminds me of the Hemel. Hope the loom is as good.


Nice! Sadly, the bezel has no lume.

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT

This one isn't new. I had it and sold it to a friend. Recently, I asked if he'd sell it back to me. It should be here late this week. It may be the anchor to a reduced collection.


----------



## aw17

I didn't have a white dial in my collection .., but spent too much on this hoby the last monthes, so this was a very nice find:


----------



## Cvp33

I caved.


----------



## Squirrelly

*Delicious!* 


Cvp33 said:


>


Too bad I just bought a couple of Black Friday watches, this one will have to wait until next year - The blue variation.


----------



## SteamJ

It's here (delivered on a Sunday) and it's very nice.


----------



## Cvp33

2 more. I think 6 is enough for this blackfriday.


----------



## Mediocre

Montblanc Heritage Chronométrie Automatic

I have wanted one for awhile, was keeping my eye open. Reached a deal, and I am excited

Stock photo for reference


----------



## INAMINUTE

Obris Morgan Seastar 60. Hurry up Mr Postman


----------



## crabolsky

audio.bill said:


> Couldn't help myself with all of these Black Friday specials... just discovered this new red dial variant of the Le Jour Hammerhead diver.
> Bernhardt Watch Co. had it marked down from its $800 retail to $680, and with another 20% off brought it down to just $544!
> 42mm cushion case brushed/polished finish, applied indices, Sellita SW200 movement, ceramic bezel, domed a/r sapphire crystal.


This is gorgeous. I'd love to see a wrist shot once it arrives!


----------



## vicehonda

Had to pick this up the Phoibos Wave Master with Abalone face. Hopefully it ships to my Army APO box quickly.

Normally not a big fan of the microbrands but Marc and LongIsland watch and Random Rob and a few others had some very positive reviews of this watch and I wanted something a little different. Heck I know Invicta had an Abalone shell face watch but its a ****ing Invicta ewww. The Phoibos sports a Seiko Movement, ceramic bezel and sapphire glass as reviewed. Not a lot of negatives in my book.


----------



## impromptujazz

i won a pre-owned snk355 on ebay over the weekend! gonna wear it for a week or so, experiment with straps, and send it over to my sister as a christmas gift 🎅


----------



## k72457

Waiting for Hemel Air Force League of Microbrand special edition... I ordered the St1901 manual wound movement. It looks great for the price and I have heard good things about Hemel.

I have previously owned Hofmann with the same movement and found it working well and being beautiful thing to look at 

A good source for more information: Hemel Air League Chronograph Special Edition


----------



## Tanz99

Got this on the way. Liked the look, took a plunge and now can't wait. Should be delivered in a few days.









Model Two - White Dial / SS Case


The model two takes inspiration from the traditional dual crown diver archetype, but brings it up-to-date in a form that is simple, modern and robust. This update is followed through in the mechanics of the watch, which employs screw down crowns and a depth rating of 300m, instead of a true...




alkinwatches.com


----------



## mannal

All three will be inspected and turned over to my wife for Chrismukkah.


----------



## _StangPGH

Tissot T-lady Bella Ora Mother of Pearl Dial for my lady.


----------



## ProgZilla

Should land today..


----------



## Old_Tractor

vicehonda said:


> Had to pick this up the Phoibos Wave Master with Abalone face. Hopefully it ships to my Army APO box quickly.
> 
> Normally not a big fan of the microbrands but Marc and LongIsland watch and Random Rob and a few others had some very positive reviews of this watch and I wanted something a little different. Heck I know Invicta had an Abalone shell face watch but its a ****ing Invicta ewww. The Phoibos sports a Seiko Movement, ceramic bezel and sapphire glass as reviewed. Not a lot of negatives in my book.
> 
> View attachment 15575270


Sooooooo...you buy a watch that takes its styling cues from Invicta...yet "****ing Invicta ewww"? Hmm...


----------



## Sugman

Should arrive soon...and I'm swearing off buying anything else for a while...


----------



## Ziptie

New job has me talking to our European offices daily, so I picked up a cheap caller GMT. Rhonda movement, sapphire, 41x9mm.


----------



## 1Wolf1

frogles said:


> Beijing D301 reissue army styled automatic wristwatch limite


"Pay attention to detail.

Feel the mechanical beauty."

When the CCP takes over the USA this beauty just might save your life


----------



## Tanz99

Arrived yesterday. Loving the full lumed dial.


----------



## ZM-73

Arrived today from France, 1970's Avelta diver style watch.
















On its way soon: Panzera Aquamarine Caspian Blue Flame 38mm (quartz).


----------



## Skellig

ZM-73 said:


> Arrived today from France, 1970's Avelta diver style watch.
> View attachment 15580378
> 
> View attachment 15580379
> 
> On its way soon: Panzera Aquamarine Caspian Blue Flame 38mm (quartz).
> View attachment 15580381


That Panzera looks wicked 👌


----------



## Skellig

This one is in its final stage of assembly and hopefully here next week which is bang on the the 4/5 weeks promised by Dekla.


----------



## ZM-73

Skellig said:


> That Panzera looks wicked 👌


It do! Their having a sale. This also comes in 45mm (auto).


----------



## audio.bill

Just ordered the Mido Ocean Star GMT - Mido Ocean Star GMT: Mido Introduces a Watch for the Ocean Traveler..? | Two Broke Watch Snobs


----------



## K. Bosch

This is in the mail. It was 25% off on their recent sale, so I thought it was pretty good value. 
The colour combo on the anodized bezel is a bit unusual.... pretty fun, but likely not to everyone's tastes. I was looking for a GMT watch, either with an internal or external bezel, steel bracelet. I like the orange/teal combo. They also have a Pepsi bezel version.
halyard-gmt-1


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

My Spinnaker Fluess Chrono just rolled up and it's awesome! It's built like a tank with a single domed sapphire crystal Seiko VK-73 acrylic domed bezel insert with Swiss lume on the bezel and dial. The crown and pushers are all screw-down which is great as I go surfing and skin diving when I can. The bracelet is amazing it's an H link brushed with polished highlights!


----------



## Ziptie

ZM-73 said:


> It do! Their having a sale. This also comes in 45mm (auto).


I wonder how thick they are. Wish there was an easy way to search for quartz models.

Edit: found a review that says the Aquamarine is 15mm thick.


----------



## 41Mets

This just arrived from the bay. I had been debating getting it from Zelos but then I convinced myself not to because I always complain I have too many and in already looking to sell something. But I got it for same price as the preorder price and it's pretty fantastic at that amount. Dial is super cool.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

41Mets said:


> This just arrived from the bay. I had been debating getting it from Zelos but then I convinced myself not to because I always complain I have too many and in already looking to sell something. But I got it for same price as the preorder price and it's pretty fantastic at that amount. Dial is super cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That dial is amazing! Zelos never disappoints...


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Ziptie said:


> I wonder how thick they are. Wish there was an easy way to search for quartz models.
> 
> Edit: found a review that says the Aquamarine is 15mm thick.


Are you talking about Panzera watches?


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

vicehonda said:


> Had to pick this up the Phoibos Wave Master with Abalone face. Hopefully it ships to my Army APO box quickly.
> 
> Normally not a big fan of the microbrands but Marc and LongIsland watch and Random Rob and a few others had some very positive reviews of this watch and I wanted something a little different. Heck I know Invicta had an Abalone shell face watch but its a ****ing Invicta ewww. The Phoibos sports a Seiko Movement, ceramic bezel and sapphire glass as reviewed. Not a lot of negatives in my book.
> 
> View attachment 15575270


Damn you!! So you were one of the people that snagged one? This is the one I wanted but sold out! lol


----------



## ZM-73

Ziptie said:


> I wonder how thick they are. Wish there was an easy way to search for quartz models.
> 
> Edit: found a review that says the Aquamarine is 15mm thick.


I found a review that says the 45 is 13mm thick. This from Panzera site:

Aquamarine 38








Aquamarine 45


----------



## cristitegzes

GW-B5600GZ-1ER. Couldn't care less about the "Limited" stuff, but G-Shock, MB6, Tough Solar and Bluetooth, for under 90 Euros, I find it a good deal.
If anybody is interested,I can supply link.


----------



## Ziptie

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Are you talking about Panzera watches?


Yep, sorry for the stacked quote.


----------



## CyrusV22

Just received this rainbow, love it already


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Ziptie said:


> Yep, sorry for the stacked quote.


Nice watches made here in Australia I believe!


----------



## tabletex29

Seiko 5 Sport SRPD95 and an Islander ISL-53. Santa will be delivering on or about December 25th !


----------



## schumacher62

awaiting two new timex collabs!


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys
Seiko Majesta SBDZ002 ---- 5S42-5A00*
Just pulled the trigger on this Beaut. Coming from Thailand. Has the super-smooth second hand like the 5S21, which I also have.
Specs show an accuracy of +/- 20 sec/year.
I really like the markings on the case-back.


----------



## CyrusV22

Waiting for this SWC Diver MKII


----------



## H.Mulligan

I just had this delivered last week 👍🏻


----------



## LNeilB

These two.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

LNeilB said:


> These two.
> 
> View attachment 15584911
> 
> 
> View attachment 15584912


What are they? I like the cool saw teeth bezel...


----------



## LNeilB

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> What are they? I like the cool saw teeth bezel...


The first is an H2O Kalmar 2 3000m, and the second is an H2O Kalmar 2 6000m.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

LNeilB said:


> The first is an H2O Kalmar 2 3000m, and the second is an H2O Kalmar 2 6000m.


Wow their not cheap but I guess with that build quality it's a lot off watch. Thanks mate


----------



## jil_sander

NYSCOTTY said:


> *Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys
> Seiko Majesta 5S42-5A00*
> Just pulled the trigger on this Beaut. Coming from Thailand. Has the super-smooth second hand like the 5S21, which I also have.
> Specs show an accuracy of +/- 20 sec/year.
> I really like the markings on the caseback.
> 
> View attachment 15584202
> View attachment 15584232


That's a really interesting watch!
FYI the caseback says "celebrating 30th anniversary of the foundation, Niigata Kanzai(I looked it up, and it actually is a real estate maintenance company in Niigata Prefecture.)".


----------



## NYSCOTTY

jil_sander said:


> That's a really interesting watch!
> FYI the caseback says "celebrating 30th anniversary of the foundation, Niigata Kanzai(I looked it up, and it actually is a real estate maintenance company in Niigata Prefecture.)".


A big double Thank You for that !! CHEERS !!


----------



## MikeyT

Titanium Navihawk









And, GW2000


----------



## ProgZilla

Vintage Russian POBEDA


----------



## LNeilB

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Wow their not cheap but I guess with that build quality it's a lot off watch. Thanks mate


They are so well made.


----------



## Caltex88

My Nth Modern Blue no date finally arrived. 29 days from Hong Kong (last shop that had it in stock). Worth the wait. Don't buy goods shipped by Aramex.


----------



## Dan byers




----------



## k72457

I've got a couple of new, middle-aged, chronographs lately:

Omega Speedmaster Date 3511.80 from early 90's - Japan only limited edition with blue dial and dressy look
Zenith Prime El Prinero from mid 90's - manual cal. 420 with classic looks
Really like them both - it will be a difficult to pick which one to wear...


----------



## ProgZilla

k72457 said:


> I've got a couple of new, middle-aged, chronographs lately:
> 
> Omega Speedmaster Date 3511.80 from early 90's - Japan only limited edition with blue dial and dressy look
> Zenith Prime El Prinero from mid 90's - manual cal. 420 with classic looks
> Really like them both - it will be a difficult to pick which one to wear...
> View attachment 15586640
> View attachment 15586641
> View attachment 15586642
> View attachment 15586643


Both are nice but the Zenith is a looker!!


----------



## NYSCOTTY

NYSCOTTY said:


> *Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys
> Seiko Majesta SBDZ002 ---- 5S42-5A00*
> Just pulled the trigger on this Beaut. Coming from Thailand. Has the super-smooth second hand like the 5S21, which I also have.
> Specs show an accuracy of +/- 20 sec/year.
> I really like the markings on the case-back.
> 
> View attachment 15584202
> View attachment 15584232


Did a little research & found this last nite from a 1991 catalogue:


----------



## Skeptical

Got a Seiko SNE527. These solar watches don't seem to get much attention, but I think it's pretty sharp. Sapphire crystal, 100m water resistance, and the seconds hand hits all the markers.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT

The GW2000 is here:


But the Navihawk is expected on Friday.


----------



## JLittle

Even though I am on a 6 month self-imposed buy ban, I found one of the three Christopher Ward watches I want, so I MAY break the ban cause not sure this will ever come available again.

In that case, it could be 'coming in the mail' soon ;-)


----------



## ZM-73

Arrived this morning:
Timex 'Kolchak' Dynabeat.

















And Panzera Aquamarine (38mm quartz).


----------



## CyrusV22

My next Zelos on its way


----------



## RangelRocha

This bad boy just arrived.









Regards.


----------



## SteamJ

CyrusV22 said:


> My next Zelos on its way
> View attachment 15590752


Meteorite bezel insert? That's different.


----------



## DrewL

I've been hunting a deal on a "Casioak" GW2100SU for most of 2020. I finally found one in stock and discounted under $100. I'm not sure if I'll change the bezel. I've already ordered stainless steel lugs so I can customize it with different straps.


----------



## Madcatblue39

Just got in yesterday. Much more comfortable on the mesh


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Madcatblue39 said:


> Just got in yesterday. Much more comfortable on the mesh
> 
> View attachment 15591653
> 
> 
> View attachment 15591654


Love the Arnie watch! Get to da choppa!! lol


----------



## CyrusV22

SteamJ said:


> Meteorite bezel insert? That's different.


Yes, both dial and insert are in meteorite. But it is usually the case with Zelos


----------



## bandjgray

Picked up some vintage watches for 30.00.
The center one caught my eye... A 1970 or so omega constellation. Not the original band and will need servicing but oh well, I'm not complaining.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things

Aliexpress special with a VH31 movement. Don't know how often I'll wear a dress watch so this is a first step










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CyrusV22

New Reise Red


----------



## Squirrelly

My Bomberg Semper super Cyber-Monday bargain (less than $100) arrived a couple of days ago:


----------



## Miggyd87

Vostok Komandirskie 350515
(Needs a bezel spring, should be a fun project)


----------



## Ziptie

Found a good price on this Alpina quartz GMT at the Citizen Company Store. Can't resist a pretty blue watch, so...


----------



## [email protected]

Not today but yesterday.
A huge box with a nice small watch:


----------



## CyrusV22

Islander Red October


----------



## RedVee

I just ordered a beater. A Casio mrw-200h for use in the garden, timing my walks, Bush walks and the like.
Not a fan of plastic straps so I have ordered a nylon nato - should be more comfortable in sweaty environments.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

My Phoibos Voyager 300M diver just arrived and boy it's a real stunner. The dial is mesmerizing to look at especially in the sunlight! the BGW9 lume looks like a torch at night but my favorite thing is the king octopus on the rear case. Not bad for $160 Aud...


----------



## jhauke

Just arrived last night! The shorter lugs make it look a little smaller but I still love it! Been wanting the Flightmaster for over a year.... no regrets!









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## aw17

Started to add vitange watches to my collection. love the different design and the colorful dials. After the Tag 4000 and the Seiko SUS I oredred this Orient SK Crystal at Seiko900 from India. Hope it will be enjoyable as my first two.


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys 
Bulova Precisionist 96B257*

Amazon's Deal Of The Day

Couldn't pass this up @ $143.99 + free shipping/returns. Deal expires about 15 hrs. from the time of this post. Here's the link if anyone's interested:









Amazon.com: Bulova Precisionist Men's Watch, Stainless Steel with Black Leather Strap, Silver-Tone (Model: 96B257) : Bulova: Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Bulova Precisionist Men's Watch, Stainless Steel with Black Leather Strap, Silver-Tone (Model: 96B257) and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com





























Quick video:


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Murder Hornet due today or tomorrow,the perfect mate for my Orange Night Monster...


----------



## CyrusV22

Zelos Blacktip Forged Carbon


----------



## KevJohn

^Ditto haha. Will post pics once it’s on wrist!


----------



## WeirdGuy

Just ordered a Zelos Horizons Field with 
Granite dial. This will be my first Zelos, as I've never much cared for their other watches but, this one I dig.

Not my pic.


----------



## CyrusV22

WeirdGuy said:


> Just ordered a Zelos Horizons Field with
> Granite dial. This will be my first Zelos, as I've never much cared for their other watches but, this one I dig.
> 
> Not my pic.
> 
> View attachment 15601586


Very good choice, when you'll get it you'll be a new Zelos addict


----------



## CyrusV22

Not yet incoming but backed on KS, MMI Turret


----------



## jsinnard

Just started my second week waiting on a Tiger Concept 5508 V6.


----------



## frogles

Fergfour said:


> frogles, is adding links in response to other people's posts something you always do?


obviously not
on the other hand i believe it always should be done by the original poster. plus the price he/she obtained the particular beauty. it would be a complete package. be proud of your purchase plus help those who also intend to buy the same watch thanks to your post


----------



## Fergfour

frogles said:


> obviously not
> on the other hand i believe it always should be done by the original poster. plus the price he/she obtained the particular beauty. it would be a complete package. be proud of your purchase plus help those who also intend to buy the same watch thanks to your post


Whatever floats your boat. I guess I always figured if someone was interested they would ask.


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys
Seiko TideMaster SEN023J*
Near mint. Original owner said he wore it a few times & then packed it away.
Coming with box, papers & everything. Even the bracelet tag !
Merry Christmas to *ME !!!





































*


----------



## Paganizonda51

I've been looking for a Seiko SNA411 Flightmaster for a long time, but the prices are crazy these days. Finally, I got this Casio Edifice, like new, for only 35€ shipped. It is really good looking, lot of depth on this very busy dial. And the slide rule, on the inner bezel, feels amzing to operate, way better than my Seiko Alpinist. Best deal I've ever made. I coudn't be happier.


----------



## NYSCOTTY

Paganizonda51 said:


> I've been looking for a Seiko SNA411 Flightmaster for a long time, but the prices are crazy these days. Finally, I got this Casio Edifice, like new, for only 35€ shipped. It is really good looking, lot of depth on this very busy dial. And the slide rule, on the inner bezel, feels amzing to operate, way better than my Seiko Alpinist. Best deal I've ever made. I coudn't be happier.
> View attachment 15602761


Not too long ago when the FlightMaster's prices weren't so bad & they were more available, I got this instead.
I almost got the blue & white SNA413 Flightmaster but oh well, I'm pleased with this one. 
I like em all !









***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show ?EM!!! Part 3 +++







www.watchuseek.com


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

NYSCOTTY said:


> *Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys
> Seiko TideMaster SEN023J*
> Near mint. Original owner said he wore it a few times & then packed it away.
> Coming with box, papers & everything. Even the bracelet tag !
> Merry Christmas to *ME !!!
> 
> View attachment 15602580
> View attachment 15602582
> 
> View attachment 15602583
> View attachment 15602590
> View attachment 15602584
> *


You got a good deal! I've never seen that model Seiko before! What year is it?

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Paganizonda51 said:


> I've been looking for a Seiko SNA411 Flightmaster for a long time, but the prices are crazy these days. Finally, I got this Casio Edifice, like new, for only 35€ shipped. It is really good looking, lot of depth on this very busy dial. And the slide rule, on the inner bezel, feels amzing to operate, way better than my Seiko Alpinist. Best deal I've ever made. I coudn't be happier.
> View attachment 15602761


Yeah the price off the flightys are going up. I'm tempted at buying one as creation watches had them quite cheap.

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paganizonda51

NYSCOTTY said:


> Not too long ago when the FlightMaster's prices weren't so bad & they were more available, I got this instead.
> I almost got the blue & white SNA413 Flightmaster but oh well, I'm pleased with this one.
> I like em all !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show ?EM!!! Part 3 +++
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


I've never seen this one before, it's really cool ! I would say you made the right choice  


coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Yeah the price off the flightys are going up. I'm tempted at buying one as creation watches had them quite cheap.


Hopefully, one day, people will realize that they are overpaying for what remains a low-end quartz piece (yet very cool).


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Paganizonda51 said:


> I've never seen this one before, it's really cool ! I would say you made the right choice
> 
> Hopefully, one day, people will realize that they are overpaying for what remains a low-end quartz piece (yet very cool).


The movement in them as you say are very basic.

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> You got a good deal! I've never seen that model Seiko before! What year is it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


Going by the time era they came out & the serial #, January, '92.


----------



## NYSCOTTY

Paganizonda51 said:


> I've never seen this one before, it's really cool ! I would say you made the right choice
> 
> Thanks. The dial is quite nice, with a pearly but more white appearance. Sapphire crystal too.
> Has the same calibre (7T62) as the Flightmaster.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Just ordered a Seiko SNKL19 for $89 which I think is a good deal! I love the color scheme too...














...


----------



## The Watch Ho

80 hour power reserve, sapphire, great brand, great buy at $380 new.


----------



## ZM-73

Incoming from Ukraine, leather strap by ManCaveLeather on Etsy.


----------



## mannal

@ZM-73 Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## catsteeth

Hi Mammal, where's that too strap from? I like that.
I can't read that thing up in the top left *nartu?
Edit: found them 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Mark Bender

Mediocre said:


> Pretty excited, I have a travel case on the way
> 
> View attachment 2085554


Which one is this, and is the Quality any good?


----------



## ZM-73

mannal said:


> @ZM-73 Thanks for reminding me.


Always happy to inadvertently help. By the way, very nice straps!


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

ZM-73 said:


> Incoming from Ukraine, leather strap by ManCaveLeather on Etsy.
> View attachment 15604580


I've just ordered a Green leather rally strap and they have been awesome! He even emailed me pics of different leather samples for me to choose from!


----------



## sticky

Supposed to have got one of these by now but Christmas and post don't play well together.


----------



## mannal

catsteeth said:


> Hi Mammal, where's that too strap from? I like that.
> I can't read that thing up in the top left *nartu?
> Edit: found them 🤦‍♂️


Close.









Martu Straps


Handmade watch straps custom watch bands



www.martuleather.com





Edit: Just saw your edit


----------



## mannal

ZM-73 said:


> Always happy to inadvertently help. By the way, very nice straps!


Thanks! I think these will make #5 & #6 from Martu. She does nice work and I'm patient.


----------



## k72457

Got my most recent micro brand yesterday - Galvin Alku. I love the blued indices and hands. Simple, comfortable and well executed watch.


----------



## Mediocre

Mark Bender said:


> Which one is this, and is the Quality any good?


That was years ago, but I found it on Etsy. It has held up quite well actually. Between business travel, personal travel, and using it to drop off watches for maintenance it has been used much. No issues at all, and protected my watches nicely


----------



## Bobomatic

Pulled the trigger on this little guy. My first order for a WMT. Has a NH35 in it. Saw a friends down here in Colombia and was surprised at the quality, so decided to get one. Used their configurator.. The whole process was pretty painless. In any event, love the look of the 369. Not a fan of the aging option they have, so opted out of that.


----------



## Stelwick

After much indecision, I finally pulled the trigger on the Baltic Aquascaphe SB01!


----------



## JayV007

I was scrolling on a website selling "non-working" watches and pars when I passed by and then went back to this.










Now mind you, the pictures were super small. I was initially looking for a decent case, hands and case back for parts. So when I went back, I zoomed in and immediately bought it.

Sight unseen, I had them ship it direct to a professional to see if this dial is salvageable as I've been scouring the sites looking for this watch.

After a few tries at restoring the lume and dial, I have a rock star of a complete watch on its way to me.










I absolutely am in love of its restored aged condition. Not bad for an initial purchase of $95

Movement was listed as not working. Day/date not changing. Minor problem resolved few parts fixed and serviced and now will have a tank of a watch for the rest of my life! Super happy this will be on its way to me after the first of the year when the shipping calms down.

Jay


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

JayV007 said:


> I was scrolling on a website selling "non-working" watches and pars when I passed by and then went back to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now mind you, the pictures were super small. I was initially looking for a decent case, hands and case back for parts. So when I went back, I zoomed in and immediately bought it.
> 
> Sight unseen, I had them ship it direct to a professional to see if this dial is salvageable as I've been scouring the sites looking for this watch.
> 
> After a few tries at restoring the lume and dial, I have a rock star of a complete watch on its way to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely am in love of its restored aged condition. Not bad for an initial purchase of $95
> 
> Movement was listed as not working. Day/date not changing. Minor problem resolved few parts fixed and serviced and now will have a tank of a watch for the rest of my life! Super happy this will be on its way to me after the first of the year when the shipping calms down.
> 
> Jay


You did well!


----------



## JayV007

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> You did well!


Thank you. I was yelling Yes! And pumping my fists when I got the news it was salvageable! Like a damn kid.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

JayV007 said:


> Thank you. I was yelling Yes! And pumping my fists when I got the news it was salvageable! Like a damn kid.


Really? That would off been a funny sight! Well done...


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

mannal said:


> Thanks! I think these will make #5 & #6 from Martu. She does nice work and I'm patient.


Have you tried Man Cave Leather MCL? Their straps while expensive are fantastic! He's making me a custom green rally strap and he even emails different leather samples for you to choose from...


----------



## thejollywatcher

Lima Automatic Meca01 and Lorier Hyperion black/silver.


































Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## ZM-73

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I've just ordered a Green leather rally strap and they have been awesome! He even emailed me pics of different leather samples for me to choose from!


Mykola does great work, I've got a few straps from him. And he's very helpful.


----------



## aw17

I just ordered now this beauty. Its a greazy year, this will be number six for 2020. I am lucky the year is ending.


----------



## Hastie73

Modded Seiko. First foray into the Japanese market.


----------



## Mediocre

Helsinki Metropolis. I found nothing about it anywhere, so I thought it might be fun to find out


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys 
Another rare find, near mint.
Seiko Yacht Timer Sports 200, Calibre 6M37 *

I'm not sure of the exact model # on this 1, (SKB...). It's the bracelet version, a little rarer. The dial is blue, not black.
Circa & serial # shows it was made in March 1996. Cool complications & features. Luv the 5-dot countdown system.
According to Regatta YachtTimers, Seiko was the 1st one to develop it with a quartz movement.
*What a Toy !!*
1st 3 pics are sellers. Others are for features, etc.





























































Literature:
Seiko - Regatta Yachttimers (regatta-yachttimers.com)



https://www.opturanordic.com/content/files/Manuals/seiko/6M37.pdf





http://www.regatta-yachttimers.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/Seiko_Manual6M37_Eng.pdf


----------



## Kabong30

Went in for the "Aged" version of this guy:









Don't really care about the Gundam reference. Just really dug the design and don't have $4K for the Seiko.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Scurfa D1-500 Orange arriving on Xmas eve...










Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## CyrusV22

Just received my LE Islander Red October for my first day in vacations !


----------



## ryan850

Should be arriving today









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattybumpkin

Limited Edition Citizen Promaster Titanium...


----------



## WeirdGuy

WeirdGuy said:


> Just ordered a Zelos Horizons Field with
> Granite dial. This will be my first Zelos, as I've never much cared for their other watches but, this one I dig.


The Zelos showed up today.


----------



## VH944

There is an Alkin Two less than 50 miles away from me, which renders to a week or so in terms of delivery.
Russian mail surprised me with a status update on an Amfibia/Zissou style, it left the country of origin.
My respect to all the people doing the delivery jobs!

(not my pictures of course)


----------



## INAMINUTE

vicehonda said:


> Had to pick this up the Phoibos Wave Master with Abalone face. Hopefully it ships to my Army APO box quickly.
> 
> Normally not a big fan of the microbrands but Marc and LongIsland watch and Random Rob and a few others had some very positive reviews of this watch and I wanted something a little different. Heck I know Invicta had an Abalone shell face watch but its a ****ing Invicta ewww. The Phoibos sports a Seiko Movement, ceramic bezel and sapphire glass as reviewed. Not a lot of negatives in my book.
> 
> View attachment 15575270


Very nice, I mean very very nice. Enjoy


----------



## INAMINUTE

Just picked this up, but have had to put two watches up for sale to help fund it. The Borealis Cascais. You normally have to put 50% deposit on one, then wait and wait and wait until it arrives. Bought an unused one from an ebay seller who didn't like the colour when it arrived. What's more, I got it a fair bit cheaper as well, RESULT.

Seriously, I already have a Borealis watch, and they are incredible.


----------



## frogles

Fergfour said:


> Whatever floats your boat. I guess I always figured if someone was interested they would ask.


i am always interested. so i ask now and again: please Gents do it from now. thank you in advance


----------



## Fergfour

frogles said:


> i am always interested. so i ask now and again: please Gents do it from now. thank you in advance


 I'll post a pic of the watch and I'll say what it is. Posting what I paid for it is tacky. I'm not that interested in where someone got their watch as I usually shop around myself anyway.


----------



## frogles

Fergfour said:


> I'll post a pic of the watch and I'll say what it is. Posting what I paid for it is tacky. I'm not that interested in where someone got their watch as I usually shop around myself anyway.


please dont forget, you wrote "... would ask." so i asked. and it is not about you, but me (and i think some others). since you are not interested just skip those posts please
and yes, please keep posting photos of your watches, also could be helpful to see them in the wild. real life photos are quite often way more different (real) than stock photos/renders
thank you


----------



## falika

I had posted this as the watch I wanted for 2021, but looks like it'll be arriving before the new year. I think that makes me a bit pathetic.


----------



## Fergfour

frogles said:


> please dont forget, you wrote "... would ask." so i asked. and it is not about you, but me (and i think some others). since you are not interested just skip those posts please
> and yes, please keep posting photos of your watches, also could be helpful to see them in the wild. real life photos are quite often way more different (real) than stock photos/renders
> thank you


If you have a question about a watch I post you are more than welcome to pm me. Thanks for the advice, but I don't need you to tell me which posts to skip and which to read. Happy holidays


----------



## interloper07

VH944 said:


> There is an Alkin Two less than 50 miles away from me, which renders to a week or so in terms of delivery.
> Russian mail surprised me with a status update on an Amfibia/Zissou style, it left the country of origin.
> My respect to all the people doing the delivery jobs!
> 
> (not my pictures of course)


I would very much love to see your Alkin on the wrist when you get it! I'm not normally a fan of divers, but that is a looker!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptical

With my love of day/date watches, I suppose this one was inevitable. Nice to be able to pick it up on Christmas Eve.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Freshly received for Christmas, SKX007 White World Mod


----------



## ryan850

DMCBanshee said:


> Freshly received for Christmas, SKX007 White World Mod


Looks great with the snow in the background!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

ryan850 said:


> Looks great with the snow in the background!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thanks my friend  Have great Holidays!

Using TapaWatch


----------



## franco60

Arrived today from Helson.









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Georgewg

I have 3 brand new blue colored and one brand new green colored Pro Trek watches incoming from Singapore.


----------



## Ziptie

Latest arrival, an Alpina Alpiner GMT (quartz).


----------



## sickondivers

*#Kamasu #ORIENT







*


----------



## thejollywatcher

My Alkin Model Two is with FedEx.


















Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## mannal




----------



## INAMINUTE

Can't even remember if I have posted this already. The Borealis Cascais. About six months ago I was offered the version 1 for a give away price of £200. For reasons I can't remember I didn't buy it, but have regretted it ever since. A few months ago I started looking again, but the prices have been silly, and nothing like the £200 I agreed originally. Then they released version 2, which is slimmer and has a better bracelet. You pay $195 down, then wait forever until the watches are ready, and then pay another $195. Of course, postage and duty are on top of this. Someone on eBay UK was selling one for £365, which is just about a break even figure, but we agreed on £300. The watch is unworn and still sealed in plastic. OK, it's more than the original price, but it's a better watch and brand new. Should be with me Tuesday, FINGERS CROSSED
:- Miyota 9015 movement
:- AR coated sapphire
:- 300m WR
:- Incredible BGW9 lume
:- 120 click bezel with a movement out of this world
:- Includes a leather watch pouch
:- Fantastic bracelet and clasp.


----------



## Fergfour

INAMINUTE said:


> Can't even remember if I have posted this already. The Borealis Cascais.


You did post it a couple days ago. 
I've always been a Borealis fan. Owned a few and have always been impressed.


----------



## Tanz99

thejollywatcher said:


> My Alkin Model Two is with FedEx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


That's the version I got. It's brilliant especially the lume.


----------



## WeirdGuy

For anyone that might be on the fence about the Zelos Horizons Field watch, dont be. This watch looks so good in person and wears really well. I havent worn anything else since I got it.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Seems like forever since I've had an Affordable inbound. Good to be back in this thread, even if I had sworn a week ago not to buy another watch this year yet ordered this Drop Felix yesterday after seeing Drop drop the price again after Christmas. Wactchuseek discussion of this watch here. Coming from Drop, I'm not expecting it anytime soon.


----------



## SteamJ

With a $100 Amazon gift card I finally pulled the trigger on one of these. I've been interested in getting one for a while and it seems well worth it for what now cost me about $75.


----------



## PAUL H.

Need another strap like a hole in the head but......








Cheers p


----------



## JLittle

PAUL H. said:


> Need another strap like a hole in the head but......
> View attachment 15620020
> 
> Cheers p


While my wife's heart was in the right place, she got me like 10 different NATO straps. Two barely fit the way they are supposed to (11") and the other eight (10.5"), well, I can wear them but not the proper way. I'll use them on my Orient Maestro and my Khaki Field Mech, but for the others I need Supreme NATO. She also got me a Bergeon Spring Bar tool, which I needed.


----------



## vicehonda

Been a long time waiting for the right Orient Day Date President to come along. This one is a keeper.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 15519927
> 
> Reef Tiger Prophet
> 
> Ordered on AliExpress during the last 'sale'. This might have been the fastest shipment I ever experienced from a chinese warehouse (12 days between placing the order and arrival).
> 
> I immediately removed the shiny bracelet and replaced it with a leather strap. I still have some nicer straps incoming, but for the moment I think it's ok.
> Astonishing what you get for your money.
> View attachment 15519947


Nice dial,I bet it looks good in the Sun! So what's the build quality like?


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Tisell Flieger for $224 with a sapphire crystal 40mm X 9.5MM case! Heat-treated blue hands, Super-Luminova BGW9 Movement: MIYOTA 90s5 or 9015(Without date position) Automatic Movement!!
I've just put an order in for one because at that price this Flieger is a no-brainer...


----------



## anrex




----------



## sickondivers

*....shipped








*


----------



## [email protected]

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Nice dial,I bet it looks good in the Sun! So what's the build quality like?


I really like the watch and the pattern on the dial. It looks good on nearly every leather strap I tried. The build quality is very nice too. No sharp edges, the NH35 runs flawless, nothing to complain about. I just wouldn't buy it in any of the other colors. In principle I do like the blue and black dial versions, but the white date wheel in my opinion doesn't match these dials. If they produced these with a black date, I might be tempted to buy a second one.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

sickondivers said:


> *....shipped
> 
> View attachment 15622280
> *


Great looking Orient? I've been contenplating picking up a Ray or Mako diver...


----------



## [email protected]

One of my Black Friday orders from AliExpress arrived yesterday.
Just removed the steel bracelet and replaced it with a leather strap.
Pretty nice, what you can get for under 40 €: nice domed plexi, independent GMT hand, bi-directional bezel (w/o clicks), drilled lugs. I'm impressed.


----------



## VH944

Here's the Alkin Two.
I've sneaked my 40mm Invicta (hey, it's a cheaper entry into modding than a Seiko) into the image pile, as a size reference.
It looks substantially larger than it is, since the bezel is slimmer, there is no rehaut, resulting in a much larger dial.
The fact that there is no crown at 3h makes it easier to wear close to the wrist (17cm for me). It is lower than the "homage" by a millimetre - including the domed crystal and having installed a thinner case back on the Invicta - the Two feels basically as big as the mod but wears more subtly, if that makes any sense.
The bezel action is light but free of play, of a similar feel like the movement crown. Unscrew/turn bezel full turn/screw down takes 15s.
I like it, that's as qualified a verdict as I can provide.


----------



## WeirdGuy

Just pulled the trigger on a Tudor Pelagos. Was debating between going with another MM300 or the Pelagos. Decided to try something different.


----------



## JLittle

WeirdGuy said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a Tudor Pelagos. Was debating between going with another MM300 or the Pelagos. Decided to try something different.


I see you're a Zelos fan, they seem to be re-releasing some popular models. Might wanna jump.









Blacktip 41mm Diver







zeloswatches.com


----------



## WeirdGuy

JLittle said:


> I see you're a Zelos fan, they seem to be re-releasing some popular models. Might wanna jump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacktip 41mm Diver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zeloswatches.com


Thanks for the heads-up. I'll go check their site now.


----------



## ZM-73

Arrived today, leather strap by ManCaveLeather.


----------



## NYSCOTTY

NYSCOTTY said:


> *Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys
> Seiko TideMaster SEN023J*
> Near mint. Original owner said he wore it a few times & then packed it away.
> Coming with box, papers & everything. Even the bracelet tag !
> Merry Christmas to *ME !!!
> 
> View attachment 15602580
> View attachment 15602582
> 
> View attachment 15602583
> View attachment 15602590
> View attachment 15602584
> *


Arrived Dec.18th. *Luv it !!*


----------



## lxnastynotch93

This thread should be renamed to "What Do You Have Stuck in the Mail" because USPS is in a gridlock right now 

The O Team


----------



## abduksion

Just got these three.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

ZM-73 said:


> Arrived today, leather strap by ManCaveLeather.
> View attachment 15623827
> 
> View attachment 15623828


Amazing! I've got a green vintage rally strap being made as we speak and can't wait! The ordering process was great and they even emailed me leather samples to me to choose from! Awesome service. Enjoy your new strap buddy...


----------



## ZM-73

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Amazing! I've got a green vintage rally strap being made as we speak and can't wait! The ordering process was great and they even emailed me leather samples to me to choose from! Awesome service. Enjoy your new strap buddy...


Thank you. I have no doubt yours will great.
Forgot about this one, arrived today (the strap).


----------



## WeirdGuy

WeirdGuy said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a Tudor Pelagos. Was debating between going with another MM300 or the Pelagos. Decided to try something different.


Pelagos showed up today. Fantastic watch.


----------



## JLittle

WeirdGuy said:


> Pelagos showed up today. Fantastic watch.
> 
> View attachment 15626667


Gorgeous. Another watch my Rolex/Tudor AD doesn't have....


----------



## WeirdGuy

JLittle said:


> Gorgeous. Another watch my Rolex/Tudor AD doesn't have....


Thanks! Mine didn't have it either. Found it new through OC Watch Guy on the Rolex Forum. Was easy to do business with.


----------



## JLittle

WeirdGuy said:


> Thanks! Mine didn't have it either. Found it new through OC Watch Guy on the Rolex Forum. Was easy to do business with.


Thanks for that info.


----------



## WeirdGuy

JLittle said:


> Thanks for that info.


Welcome.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

Nodus Sector Pilot w/copper dial.

I recently sold my Sector Dive and all my NH35/6 powered watches at 40mm or under because the proprtions look top heavy to my eye - too much thickness spread over too little diameter. However, I forgot myself when I saw this attractive new release from one of my favorite micros. Estimated delivery of mid-January.


----------



## Caracal

Just ordered a Baltic Aquascaphe in blue gilt this morning with an expected ship date of Jan 5th.. I've been lusting after this one for ages now and it's going to get most of the wrist time for a while I'm sure once it arrives.












JayV007 said:


> Sight unseen, I had them ship it direct to a professional to see if this dial is salvageable as I've been scouring the sites looking for this watch.


I've got an early-80's Pepsi-bezel Seiko that I bought like that (listed as non-working, but with AMAZING patina on the markers/hands) and it desperately needs to be united with the professional you mentioned. Would you be able to provide me with some contact info for your guy by any chance?


----------



## caktaylor

*Navi XL Automatic 41mm Stainless Steel Mesh Band Watch*


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

WeirdGuy said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a Tudor Pelagos. Was debating between going with another MM300 or the Pelagos. Decided to try something different.


Not exactly what most would call an "affordable" but I bet you're gonna love it. In hand, the quality is undeniable. It's also one of the most legible watches I own with one of the best bracelets/clasps out there.


----------



## WeirdGuy

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Not exactly what most would call an "affordable" but I bet you're gonna love it. In hand, the quality is undeniable. It's also one of the most legible watches I own with one of the best bracelets/clasps out there.


I agree. I honestly forgot this was in the affordables section. Doh! Wasn't trying to be showy, so hope no one thought that. I'll make sure to post only affordables in here on the next one.

And yes, this is a great watch. Diggin' it so far. ?


----------



## Mediocre

Misplaced my blue one, had to get another on the way.


----------



## ObiWonWD40

Before Christmas Prices seemed to go silly, but around Christmas Day, probably due to the relative in activity, I managed to score a couple of nice wins at a good price.

The Invicta is for me , but the

























Not too sure about the strap, but that is easy to fix! And for an NH35 watch, it was cheaper than all the other offerings!










The Ice watch I bought for the Mem Sahib, years back we me some people in Spain, who told us not to wear a good watch as they frequently got stolen, so I bought a couple of disposable watches for us both to wear. The Mem Sahib love the Ice Watch she had, but it lasted quite a few years, but finally the strap broke and the case was split so that was the end. The Prices had been stupid expensive, but on Christmas day I bought this one for a good price and better still the Mem Sahib likes it! Sad to say, she used to wear her Ice Watch more than her Gold Dress Watch or her Omega Diver. She just loves this new one so brownie points all round!

Therefore, this was a good but quiet Christmas! New Year was like WW3 had broken out, the fireworks caused all the local dogs barking and howling, but apart from that all OK!

Have a Good and Safe New Year Folks!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Hastie73

Just bought Ball #2 today. Due the end of the month.


----------



## cottontop

I have been looking for a diver that had either a turquoise dial or turquoise bezel. There are quite a few out there (quite a few that are not affordable also), but none really grabbed me. I have also liked the white ceramic dial divers. This one has the white ceramic bezel and enough of a touch of turquoise to make it fit what I was looking for. When a WUS member suggested and posted this one on another thread, it didn't take long before I wanted it. So, today I ordered it. It is 42mm and I would have preferred a 40mm, but I have some other 42mm's that fit me fine so that is not a big problem. It will probably be a few weeks before it arrives, but will also be well worth the wait.
Joe


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

SteamJ said:


> Meteorite bezel insert? That's different.


It's probably traveled many light years just to end up on a watch! Pretty cool...


----------



## JLittle

cottontop said:


> View attachment 15630695
> 
> I have been looking for a diver that had either a turquoise dial or turquoise bezel. There are quite a few out there (quite a few that are not affordable also), but none really grabbed me. I have also liked the white ceramic dial divers. This one has the white ceramic bezel and enough of a touch of turquoise to make it fit what I was looking for. When a WUS member suggested and posted this one on another thread, it didn't take long before I wanted it. So, today I ordered it. It is 42mm and I would have preferred a 40mm, but I have some other 42mm's that fit me fine so that is not a big problem. It will probably be a few weeks before it arrives, but will also be well worth the wait.
> Joe


Oh my.....


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

cottontop said:


> View attachment 15630695
> 
> I have been looking for a diver that had either a turquoise dial or turquoise bezel. There are quite a few out there (quite a few that are not affordable also), but none really grabbed me. I have also liked the white ceramic dial divers. This one has the white ceramic bezel and enough of a touch of turquoise to make it fit what I was looking for. When a WUS member suggested and posted this one on another thread, it didn't take long before I wanted it. So, today I ordered it. It is 42mm and I would have preferred a 40mm, but I have some other 42mm's that fit me fine so that is not a big problem. It will probably be a few weeks before it arrives, but will also be well worth the wait.
> Joe


Cool looking watch! Reminds me of







my Deep Blue Quartz chrono!


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

WeirdGuy said:


> I agree. I honestly forgot this was in the affordables section. Doh! Wasn't trying to be showy, so hope no one thought that. I'll make sure to post only affordables in here on the next one.
> 
> And yes, this is a great watch. Diggin' it so far. 👍


Don't worry mate it's all good! Great watch too..


----------



## cottontop

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Cool looking watch! Reminds me of
> View attachment 15631918
> my Deep Blue Quartz chrono!


Yes it is similar. I actually looked at Deep Blue before I settled on the Stalingrad. The turquoise accents on the bezel and the turquoise second hand did it for me. As far as it being an automatic, I would have been just as happy with a quartz.
Joe


----------



## Dipaty

Steinhart Ocean 39 Black Ceramic on the way for a birthday present from my other half 
'Accidentally' saw the confirmation email  Now comes the hard part... Waiting until March to open it.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

cottontop said:


> Yes it is similar. I actually looked at Deep Blue before I settled on the Stalingrad. The turquoise accents on the bezel and the turquoise second hand did it for me. As far as it being an automatic, I would have been just as happy with a quartz.
> Joe


Yeah same I don't really care if it's quartz or an auto! Nice watch love the all white.


----------



## Mr.V1984

Couldn't pass it up. This will be my first invicta purchase in years. Let's hope it lives up to the hype it's created for itself.


----------



## mystic nerd

I just ordered this "52" from Newmark. The Seiko VH31 quartz movement ticks 4 times per second, just slightly slower than most mechanicals. I will most likely pair it with a brown leather strap. The asymmetric case is 41 mm if you include the crown guards.


----------



## RedVee

Got it !


----------



## watchcrank_tx

RedVee said:


> Got it !
> 
> View attachment 15633464
> 
> 
> View attachment 15633465


Beautiful find! Congrats!


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

mystic nerd said:


> I just ordered this "52" from Newmark. The Seiko VH31 quartz movement ticks 4 times per second, just slightly slower than most mechanicals. I will most likely pair it with a brown leather strap. The asymmetric case is 41 mm if you include the crown guards.


Why more watchmakers don't offer the Seiko VH-31 movt is beyond me.


----------



## mystic nerd

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Why more watchmakers don't offer the Seiko VH-31 movt is beyond me.


Maybe not used often because it has no date.

I originally saw a date as not very important. Now in Covid times, and being mostly retired, I've begun to appreciate a date in a watch.

I'm very eager to get mine. Also hoping that a future version of might tick at 6/second instead of 4.


----------



## INAMINUTE

What a bargain


----------



## jkpa

Chris Ward sale is live. Could not let this one slip by me again. 600M WR, 7750 chrono movement, just a monster of a diver/chrono.


----------



## johnnyfunk

jkpa said:


> Chris Ward sale is live. Could not let this one slip by me again. 600M WR, 7750 chrono movement, just a monster of a diver/chrono.


Ha! I took advantage of the sale and got the exact same watch!


----------



## jkpa

johnnyfunk said:


> Ha! I took advantage of the sale and got the exact same watch!


Nice!!


----------



## kostependrhs

Just ordered this from ali. Reasonable size (not stupid big) and metal case. As orders from china are delayed to death, i expect it to arrive in june or maybe next year.


----------



## mannal

Marathon arrived today. Cool little watch


----------



## ronkatct

Just arrived today. Orient Bambino Roman Cream (with my older White dial Bambino Roman).


----------



## [email protected]

Todays new arrival, Reef Tiger Illidan


----------



## jsinnard

Arrived last night after a six week wait.























Very pleased with it so far.


----------



## Skeptical

Picked up a titanium INOX. The price on these has dropped dramatically, and I couldn't resist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cagouillard

Marc Frankle's Islander ISL 18


----------



## acanak

YOU ALL ARE MAKING ME JEALOUS. I JUST HAVE A STRAP ON THE WAY


----------



## Gisae

Picked this one up in the recent sale.


----------



## Rocky_MTN

New G-Shock to go with the athleisure wear (underwear, t-shirt, and flip-flops) I wear almost daily since last April.


----------



## JimWharton

New Heimdallr bronze tuna. Great specs, no tax, free shipping. Arrived in four days. Free strap, but kinda stupid cause it's matte grey hardware.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Just received this one, The Angler a handmade dial from Poland.


----------



## sorinp1

Came with yesterday's mail - Orient automatic, 3 hander, day&date and a big magnifier...





  








orient.jpg




__
sorinp1


__
Jan 9, 2021


----------



## Dtn8

Not Incoming but just delivered.
NTH Blue Scorpene









Super stoked!


----------



## Rocky_MTN

Another G-Shock to assist with my transition from Business Casual to Athleisure wear.


----------



## jkpa

Arrived yesterday and NO DUTY!! 👍 How about yours, @johnnyfunk ?


----------



## clbryant1981

Just arrived today. First experience with this company and so far I like it.


----------



## ncmoto

This TURTLE mod


----------



## DMCBanshee

Freshly received, I was not able to find the Silver version so I opted for the PVD


----------



## cghorr01

Dtn8 said:


> Not Incoming but just delivered.
> NTH Blue Scorpene
> View attachment 15644158
> 
> 
> Super stoked!


Got one of those inbound myself, but on the oyster bracelet. Cannot wait! Absolutely stunning piece. My grail is inbound as well, Ball Trainmaster Standard time (small seconds variant) on a bracelet.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Just got this Benarus Megalodon afternoon and put on Canvas, I'm in Love


----------



## catsteeth

Arrived today
Took almost a month to arrive. Will be checking time keeping for next 48 hours or so. My second bronze.

*EDIT*: Thoughts so far.
The ETA 2893 is seems to be running ~ +1 sec/day.
I like it more than when I opened the box. Though I did like it, especially the colours, I was initially a little underwhelmed.
The light blue of the dial is attractive in itself, but it makes it a nightmare for matching straps. A much darker dial would give it a lot more colour and strap matching range.
At 42mm, 51mm, 14.5mm, and a square case, I thought it'd wear larger on the wrist. However after some thought, I think the very slim prong like lugs are what reduces it's wrist mass/presence.
I've got quite a lot to say about it. But I might save my thoughts on build, quality, finish, and all the rest. As I thought I might do a more detailed review in the near future.


----------



## JLittle

DMCBanshee said:


> Just got this Benarus Megalodon afternoon and put on Canvas, I'm in Love


Beautiful


----------



## DMCBanshee

JLittle said:


> Beautiful


Thanks my friend 

Envoyé de mon LM-G850 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Dtn8

cghorr01 said:


> Got one of those inbound myself, but on the oyster bracelet. Cannot wait! Absolutely stunning piece. My grail is inbound as well, Ball Trainmaster Standard time (small seconds variant) on a bracelet.


Make sure you post pics of the Ball when you get it, here's another photo to tide you over til yours arrives


----------



## cghorr01

Dtn8 said:


> Make sure you post pics of the Ball when you get it, here's another photo to tide you over til yours arrives
> View attachment 15649421


Definitely. I can't wait to get that one either ^

Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## Caracal

catsteeth said:


> Arrived today
> Took almost a month to arrive. Will be checking time keeping for next 48 hours or so. My second bronze.
> 
> View attachment 15647739
> View attachment 15647740


Oh my god that is handsome. I've been trying to decide what GMT watch and what bronze watch I want to add to my collection going forward, and that might be the answer to both. O_O


----------



## johnnyfunk

jkpa said:


> Arrived yesterday and NO DUTY!! 👍 How about yours, @johnnyfunk ?


Got it! Posted pics here: The Beast is here!


----------



## jkpa

johnnyfunk said:


> Got it! Posted pics here: The Beast is here!


Sweet! Just replied. What a thing! I haven't worn any other watch since I got it.


----------



## catsteeth

Caracal said:


> Oh my god that is handsome. I've been trying to decide what GMT watch and what bronze watch I want to add to my collection going forward, and that might be the answer to both. O_O


Thank you. I'm definitely going through a bronze stage.


----------



## ncmoto




----------



## ronkatct

Arrived Yesterday. Seiko SNXS73. I now hat e 3 SNXS's: 73, 77, and 79. Lovely watch but difficult to size bracelet.


----------



## mattbarker007

Just ordered this. Will receive on Sunday. Never seen anything like it. As an aviation enthusiast and soon-to-be private pilot's license-holder, this is pretty cool. Seiko SSA095J1.


----------



## cghorr01

Ever since the second I saw this, I knew I had to have one. So glad I finally have it. Everything I had hoped for and then some.


----------



## INAMINUTE

Arrived yesterday








Due to arrive today


----------



## SethBullock

A couple on the way.


----------



## ncmoto

soon


----------



## Odoyle01

Came in yesterday


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Fresh off the truck.


----------



## SethBullock

@E8ArmyDiver Keep living that _No Date_ life.


----------



## maxhav

INAMINUTE said:


> Arrived yesterday
> View attachment 15653059
> 
> Due to arrive today


What's the black watch? Looks awesome!


----------



## maxhav

SethBullock said:


> A couple on the way.
> 
> View attachment 15653155
> 
> 
> View attachment 15653159


What's the name of the second one?


----------



## INAMINUTE

sx1 said:


> What's the black watch? Looks awesome!


It's a Instrmnt D Series Dive watch. I have done a full review on it, link below








INTSTRMNT D Series Diver. REVIEW


WATCH REVIEW WATCH NAME Instrmnt D Series Dive Watch Designed in Scotland, made in Germany, and has a Swiss movement, Ladies and Gentleman, the Intsrmnt (without a U or an E) D series dive watch. Instrmnt are a Glasgow based design company who produce a handful of quality minimalist goods...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## SethBullock

sx1 said:


> What's the name of the second one?


It's a Maratac SR-9015L.


----------



## PAUL H.

cheap sale item .... on it's way .... need it like a hole in the head but ........ cheers p .)


----------



## TacticalTimbo

SRPE45J1


----------



## vanek

I know a couple of years late, but I finally got myself an SKX, I'm getting it tomorrow. Below 200 euros with shipping seemed like a great deal, so I jumped on it.


----------



## Rocky_MTN

Just pulled the trigger on this little number. I really like the looks of it, but debated a couple of days over whether or not to purchase it because I was uncertain of the quality of the brand. After doing my due diligence, it sounds like it's a solid brand. So I clicked "purchase" today and have my fingers crossed!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jugsy

Just arrived, figured it was worth a look for $98 US for this, plus a black dial, black strap and a leather watch roll. Happy enough but they both look better on my missus IMO.


----------



## NYSCOTTY

NYSCOTTY said:


> *Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys
> Another rare find, near mint.
> Seiko Yacht Timer Sports 200, Calibre 6M37 *
> 
> I'm not sure of the exact model # on this 1, (SKB...). It's the bracelet version, a little rarer. The dial is blue, not black.
> Circa & serial # shows it was made in March 1996. Cool complications & features. Luv the 5-dot countdown system.
> According to Regatta YachtTimers, Seiko was the 1st one to develop it with a quartz movement.
> *What a Toy !!*
> 1st 3 pics are sellers. Others are for features, etc.
> 
> View attachment 15610333
> View attachment 15610334
> View attachment 15610337
> 
> View attachment 15610338
> View attachment 15610340
> View attachment 15610341
> 
> View attachment 15610342
> View attachment 15610344
> 
> 
> Literature:
> Seiko - Regatta Yachttimers (regatta-yachttimers.com)
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.opturanordic.com/content/files/Manuals/seiko/6M37.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.regatta-yachttimers.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/Seiko_Manual6M37_Eng.pdf


Got it about 2 wks ago. Havin lots o' fun playin with it. The demo "Dancing Hands" feature is really cool too *!*


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things

Pretty excited about this one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frog1996

Rocky_MTN said:


> Just pulled the trigger on this little number. I really like the looks of it, but debated a couple of days over whether or not to purchase it because I was uncertain of the quality of the brand. After doing my due diligence, it sounds like it's a solid brand. So I clicked "purchase" today and have my fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have this exact watch...and it is really nice. You will not be disappointed!!!


----------



## Rocky_MTN

frog1996 said:


> I have this exact watch...and it is really nice. You will not be disappointed!!!


Thanks for that added peace of mind!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth

Mr_Finer_Things said:


> Pretty excited about this one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd love to see some pictures when you get it. Nice blue, and cool integrated strap. Classic notes


----------



## Elliottp

Just got this today.


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things

catsteeth said:


> I'd love to see some pictures when you get it. Nice blue, and cool integrated strap. Classic notes


I def will post some...got an email that it's a 6-8 week wait so they won't be soon unfortunately.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1Wolf1

Skeptical said:


> I'm trying out this Jack Mason solar watch for work. I like the look and the (admittedly gimmicky) use of recycled materials. But mostly I'm curious how the solar performs, since I've never had one that wasn't Citizen/Seiko/Casio.
> 
> My one critique so far is there's no differentiation in the size of the minute markers, so it can be a little hard to read the exact time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see these are on sale now on the jack mason webpage. Any updates on experience over time, strap/bracelet change? I'm into lume, so short duration visibility would be a no go for me; any feedback on lume duration?


----------



## Dinky1

Just in. The pics don't do it credit but it's a nice vertically brushed silver dial. Sweet size - 36mm.


----------



## Dinky1

Promptly swapped the terrible bracelett for a simple nylon two piece strap


----------



## INAMINUTE

Got a great deal on this, I have even got a pair of shorts thrown in


----------



## Hastie73

Arrived today.


----------



## Skeptical

1Wolf1 said:


> I see these are on sale now on the jack mason webpage. Any updates on experience over time, strap/bracelet change? I'm into lume, so short duration visibility would be a no go for me; any feedback on lume duration?


Sorry I missed this earlier, but I sold it. I liked how it looked and wore, but what killed it for me was that it didn't have any differentiation for the 5 minute markers like most watches, so it was difficult to read the exact time. The lume wasn't an issue for me, but it was mediocre, so don't buy it for that.


----------



## INAMINUTE

with me tomorrow I hope


----------



## 1Wolf1

Wanted to try this on my srpe, really like just about everything about the srpe case, and have got the hankering for a Sinn 556 style dial. Will also pop in the sapphire double domed crystal from LIW with this dial change. I'm hoping that somebody will come out with a copy of the srpe case and some chapter rings to go with it.


----------



## captainmorbid

1Wolf1 said:


> View attachment 15670628
> 
> 
> Wanted to try this on my srpe, really like just about everything about the srpe case, and have got the hankering for a Sinn 556 style dial. Will also pop in the sapphire double domed crystal from LIW with this dial change. I'm hoping that somebody will come out with a copy of the srpe case and some chapter rings to go with it.


Allegedly, Turtle chapter rings fit.

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig

Elliottp said:


> View attachment 15661760
> View attachment 15661761
> View attachment 15661762
> View attachment 15661763
> Just got this today.


Just sold mine and might regret it. Great watch for being in a second time zone. Congratulations


----------



## Skellig

Arriving later today.


----------



## SteamJ

An unexpected incoming watch. I won this in a Facebook group giveaway yesterday. Funny thing is I had just been conversing with friends earlier in the day about needing to add a red dial into my collection. I had the choice of any of the dials and either bezel option so I went with the burgundy dial and, since I have plenty of dive bezels already, the 12-hour bezel.


----------



## 1Wolf1

captainmorbid said:


> Allegedly, Turtle chapter rings fit.
> 
> Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


Would appreciate a link or source for that allegation about turtle chapter rings with the srpe?


----------



## tcl

My first watch purchased in 2021 arrived yesterday. Bought it for the style of the Roman numerals and the black on white dial. I'm hoping this is the only watch I'll buy this year. Nothing left on my list except one piece I doubt I'll come across. 




  








Claude_Bernard_1_small.jpg




__
tcl


__
Jan 26, 2021




Claude Bernard


----------



## captainmorbid

1Wolf1 said:


> Would appreciate a link or source for that allegation about turtle chapter rings with the srpe?


There hasn't been very many to do that mod, I've only seen two pop up on FB Seiko Mods group. Hence the "allegedly fits". I want to try myself, but I'm a bit short lately. I'm sure one of the usual suspect vendors will fill that gap soon enough, as strapcode has released bracelets for them recently.

If I can find a verified proof, I'll post it.

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## TacticalTimbo

BM7480-81L


----------



## DWSURATT

This will be here Thursday


----------



## DWSURATT

This coming tomorrow


----------



## Mediocre

Couple micros


----------



## ryan850

This will complete my transition to entirely divers in the rotation.


----------



## soundfanz

This should only be a day or so away now. Ordered 2 weeks back. Have just ordered a gregstevensdesign leather gray strap with red stitching accents to compliment it.


----------



## bigclive2011

On its way, I think?

But the way our postal system is at the moment who knows.


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Little bit late, but this came today.


----------



## Dinky1

Just in....HMT Saathi. A literal blacked out version of the pilot. Same case at least.😊


----------



## frog1996

New Old Stock Vulcan watches for my twins...









Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## belia

zippofan said:


> Link to part 4
> 
> Incoming, what have you got in the mail (part 4)


Seiko SRPA21J1, . . . . the PADI Turtle, . . . . but the snow seems to have delayed the FedEx man. All I can do is wait, . . . . wait, . . . . wait, . . . and try to be patient.

Picture taken from the internet:


----------



## JLittle

frog1996 said:


> New Old Stock Vulcan watches for my twins...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


Live long and prosper


----------



## Daytight




----------



## Old_Tractor

From the bay, this vintage waffle dialed Wittnauer:


----------



## fyioska

Another Ebay purchase. Back to the 80's









Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bassopotamus

Used orient Ray II off ebay. I have a mako and broke the clasp on the bracelet (and nobody sells Mako 1 bracelets anymore), so that has gone on a Nato or Silicone. But I wanted a basic diver on a bracelet, so the Ray with scratch that itch


----------



## whatmeworry

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dinky1

Daytight said:


> View attachment 15678033


That hammy is very difficult to photograph isn't it? Reflects light like crazy. I never could take a decent pic of my grey dialled one.


----------



## jacobrc

netsurfr said:


> Seiko SGF204 on it's way to me...
> 
> View attachment 14486181
> 
> 
> View attachment 14486225


Fs?


----------



## NocturnalWatch

I'm eagerly waiting this one. It will be my first chinese and homage (fancy for copy ). That red dial attract me.


----------



## catsteeth

NocturnalWatch said:


> I'm eagerly waiting this one. It will be my first chinese and homage (fancy for copy ). That red dial attract me.


Some mind bending MC Escher effects going on with that dial. For example the hands appear to be both over and under the indices, as does the day date cutout... 😉


----------



## Rocat

NocturnalWatch said:


> I'm eagerly waiting this one. It will be my first chinese and homage (fancy for copy ). That red dial attract me.


I'll leave this here for you. I had it and it was a gorgeous watch but I was not a red fan so off it went.


----------



## DWSURATT

belia said:


> Seiko SRPA21J1, . . . . the PADI Turtle, . . . . but the snow seems to have delayed the FedEx man. All I can do is wait, . . . . wait, . . . . wait, . . . and try to be patient.
> 
> Picture taken from the internet:
> 
> View attachment 15675922


Love this watch. I have the PADI tuna solar watch and want this one too. I'd like to collect all the PADI Seikos


----------



## DWSURATT

Waiting on this Invicta Pro Diver


----------



## belia

DWSURATT said:


> Love this watch. I have the PADI tuna solar watch and want this one too. I'd like to collect all the PADI Seikos


Me, too, . . . but that could get expensive


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Rocat said:


> I'll leave this here for you. I had it and it was a gorgeous watch but I was not a red fan so off it went.
> 
> View attachment 15683615
> View attachment 15683616


Never had a red dial watch, so I thought - let's try. Looks good on pics and videos, kinda suits to the case design and indices, and for that price ($154), why not? Can always flip it


----------



## Ziptie

Just ordered a Citizen CB0171-97e, my third version of the CB0171 family. This is my first with a bracelet, so I wanted the Duratect MRK model, which is even harder and more durable than the usual version of Citizen's super titanium treatment. I did a writeup on all of the versions here:








Citizen CB0170 / CB0171 / CB0177 family


Howdy all, I've become recently enamored of this family of watches, so thought I'd do a bit more research and share my findings here for posterity. Overview This is a family of 42mm titanium aviator style sport watches, all sharing the same case and using the H145 eco-drive solar movement. It...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Stelwick

"Needed" a watch I didn't have to worry about too much; a grab-and-go type watch. Ordered the S5 Standard Issue Design in white from Vaer.


----------



## Dinky1

Got this baby just today. The costliest HMT available. Still very affordable.😊


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*Seiko Samurai Shuriken
SKZ286
BNIB (NOS)








*


----------



## DMCBanshee

Just got this Combat Sub


----------



## DMCBanshee

Just got this Brian May SKX007 Mod, love it more than expected.


----------



## Mediocre

2 sailcloth straps from Artem

1 Canvas strap from Finwatchstraps

A few tools from Esslinger


----------



## DMCBanshee

Hope the rest of the 2021 will be more calm on the ''Buy Button'' this is my Buys of January... Once again the watchbox is getting full.


----------



## Ziptie

Ordered the MRK & bracelet version to go with my other two models...
Citizen CB0171-97e


----------



## ncmoto

BRONZE 41MM


http://imgur.com/qlQoDCa


----------



## Jugsy

Probably not actually in the mail for another 2 or 3 weeks but I am waiting for this to arrive.









Zelos Swordfish 40mm Blue/Black MOP.

Will be my first Zelos watch, looking forward to seeing one in person.


----------



## Teeuu

Just ordered one of these, which will be my first titanium watch.


----------



## Miggyd87

Teeuu said:


> Just ordered one of these, which will be my first titanium watch.
> View attachment 15690984


Used to own it, it's very nice.

Only trouble spot is the clasp, 2 micro adjust isn't enough


----------



## thejollywatcher

With USPS right now.










Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist.


----------



## DWSURATT

Just bought this Russian made Vostok diver


----------



## flymore

Jugsy said:


> Probably not actually in the mail for another 2 or 3 weeks but I am waiting for this to arrive.
> View attachment 15690076
> 
> 
> Zelos Swordfish 40mm Blue/Black MOP.
> 
> Will be my first Zelos watch, looking forward to seeing one in person.


Have one of these coming too.


----------



## cghorr01

DMCBanshee said:


> Hope the rest of the 2021 will be more calm on the ''Buy Button'' this is my Buys of January... Once again the watchbox is getting full.


Thank you for sharing. I was just beginning to wonder if I had too many watches with the Mrs always asking 'do you really need another watch honey'. Well of course I do babe, look at this collection, I don't have NEARLY that many! 

That box is incredible, did you custom build that?

Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## btw77

Just ordered this Friday


----------



## Patrick_Ethan

ooops wrong forum :/


----------



## INAMINUTE

I have just bought what I think might be the best looking watch ever made, and have had to sell a couple to get it. The Chris Ward Super Compressor


----------



## NYSCOTTY

NYSCOTTY said:


> *Seiko Samurai Shuriken
> SKZ286
> BNIB (NOS)
> 
> View attachment 15684595
> *


Watch arrived Friday, 2/5. They're always nicer in person !!
These day/date wheels/discs will be here by this Friday which I'll install this weekend. The Kanji day wheel fits the bill perfect for this watch, imo.
A white background for better dial symmetrics. I could have went with a black Kanji day wheel & a white date wheel, but I
prefer *BLUE SATURDAY !!*

CHEERS !!


----------



## longerintervals

Don't need it, but...










Orient Maestro, 
*RA-AC0E06E10B*


----------



## Uzernaime

Steinhart Ocean 39 Vintage GMT Special Olko Edition


----------



## SteamJ

INAMINUTE said:


> I have just bought what I think might be the best looking watch ever made, and have had to sell a couple to get it. The Chris Ward Super Compressor
> View attachment 15698750


Congrats! It's a great piece. Wearing mine today.


----------



## Ziptie

Ziptie said:


> Ordered the MRK & bracelet version to go with my other two models...
> Citizen CB0171-97e


Arrived!


----------



## el34han

DMCBanshee said:


> Hope the rest of the 2021 will be more calm on the ''Buy Button'' this is my Buys of January... Once again the watchbox is getting full.


Your watch box is truly glorious.


----------



## jkpa

Just arrived from a fellow WUS'er.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Shipped today & in the air as I type...Due Thursday,FRIGGING Swiss Made for LESS than $300.00!


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Just bought a Citizen Blue Angels Nighthawk watch on a bracelet for just $249 AUD I've been wanting one from the time they came out. I love the blue and yellow on the dial, makes the dial easier to read. So many cool watches people have coming in ...


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

schumacher62 said:


> arrived today- such a score!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That dials looks amazing.


----------



## interloper07

Vostok Komandirskie modified with a Seiko bezel insert. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teeuu

Just got the tracking number. Now the wait begins.


----------



## vanek

I have a few:
View attachment 15701155
View attachment 15701156
View attachment 15701160
View attachment 15701166
View attachment 15701167

I think I have a problem :S also I have a couple more, ****


----------



## vanek

I have a few:




































and I have a couple more, I have a problem


----------



## IDobski

Ordered today...


----------



## vanek

So I just shared a couple of the watches I have incoming, today, but I just saw an ad for a local e-shop, where they restocked a couple of seiko 5-s somehow for a great price, so I've got these 2 incoming tomorrow:















If you live in Slovakia you can get these for 85 euros, don't miss out.


----------



## nursemanit

I have the green orient maestro on order in a perpetual " waiting to ship " state. Today I was supposed to get my Seiko "baby" alpinist ( also green) but it is held up due to snow.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

vanek said:


> So I just shared a couple of the watches I have incoming, today, but I just saw an ad for a local e-shop, where they restocked a couple of seiko 5-s somehow for a great price, so I've got these 2 incoming tomorrow:
> View attachment 15702109
> View attachment 15702110
> 
> If you live in Slovakia you can get these for 85 euros, don't miss out.


Those Seiko 5 dress watches are a great watch for the price. My old man bought a similar model and they look even better in person.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

vanek said:


> I have a few:
> View attachment 15701275
> View attachment 15701276
> View attachment 15701277
> View attachment 15701278
> View attachment 15701281
> 
> and I have a couple more, I have a problem


Hi, my Vanek, and I'm a watchaholic! Hi Vanek and welcome! lol


----------



## ZM-73

On its way, Straton Daily Driver MKII


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

SteamJ said:


> Congrats! It's a great piece. Wearing mine today.
> 
> View attachment 15699830


Wow, that's a cool watch man! Is that a compressor watch? Really nice and beefy! What are the dimensions on it?


----------



## usclassic

Ordered a Dekla deckwatch handwind 40mm


















This has been a long hard search but I think it will pay off in terms of enjoyment and value. It meets my the rather tough spec parameters and exceeds many as well.

40mm case check

20mm lugs check

Case thickness: 9,9 mm

Lug to Lug: 48,2 mm

Movement ETA Unitas 6498-1 Elaboré with Côtes de Genève with blued screw. Fine adjustment in-house. Middel rate +/- 7 s/d

Case back screwed, Brushed with extra large sapphire crystal opening. Made of stainless steel Bezel screwed. Polished, brushed. Made of stainless steel

waterproof up to 5 bar

Crystal sapphire crystal, slightly domed anti-reflective inside

Dial made in house from genuine 925/000 sterling silver with a granular surface

Hands made in house Heat-treated blue by steel hands

Crown choice Option 2: onion crown

International warranty 2 years.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Bulova 96B350,the new 41mm.1972 Oceanographer ReIssue,FIRST ONE in the USA!


----------



## Landed_Alien

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Bulova 96B350,the new 41mm.1972 Oceanographer ReIssue,FIRST ONE in the USA!
> View attachment 15703726
> View attachment 15703730


Interesting, I saw the press release today. I've long been admiring the green one, but didn't like the larger size.

The images on the Bulova site makes it look like they've made the case satin, but your photos there look like the case is polished like the 44m versions. How's the strap?


----------



## nursemanit

My first JDM Seiko arrived. Wears smaller than the 38mm more like 36 but I will have to see what it is like on a strap. Case quality is great for the money, around Longines quality at sub $700 so much better than expected. The 6r35 is well, not up to any of the ETA movements, but I expected that. I love the dial - I bought it to go with my usual green weekend jacket and it works in that regard.


----------



## CashFlowDough

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Bulova 96B350,the new 41mm.1972 Oceanographer ReIssue,FIRST ONE in the USA!
> View attachment 15703726
> View attachment 15703730


Whoa! I must have this. Been looking for a cool orange dial automatic that won't break the bank and isn't a Seiko. Love it!


----------



## JLittle

CashFlowDough said:


> Whoa! I must have this. Been looking for a cool orange dial automatic that won't break the bank and isn't a Seiko. Love it!











Doxa Sub 200. Under 1K, huge history in diving, beautiful orange.


----------



## CashFlowDough

JLittle said:


> View attachment 15704216
> 
> Doxa Sub 200. Under 1K, huge history in diving, beautiful orange.


Excellent taste and recommendation. Only problem is that I have this exact watch in the turquoise Aquamarine color already. LOVE the watch though so I'm tempted to get it in orange anyway. Diversity of models is probably the smarter move though


----------



## CashFlowDough

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15674626
> 
> 
> On its way, I think?
> 
> But the way our postal system is at the moment who knows.


Where did you find one of these? I love the design but can't seem to locate a vendor despite it being a newer model.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Landed_Alien said:


> Interesting, I saw the press release today. I've long been admiring the green one, but didn't like the larger size.
> 
> The images on the Bulova site makes it look like they've made the case satin, but your photos there look like the case is polished like the 44m versions. How's the strap?


Yes all the pics I saw looked brushed as well but NOPE,Polished case & the lug width appears to be 19mm.but can't confirm until I get a mic to measure...


----------



## CashFlowDough

Mediocre said:


> View attachment 15627232
> 
> 
> Misplaced my blue one, had to get another on the way.


What model is this case? Looking for something just like this.


----------



## Leon O

Szanto Danny Sullivan Signature Icon is on the way to Western MA.


----------



## SteamJ

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Wow, that's a cool watch man! Is that a compressor watch? Really nice and beefy! What are the dimensions on it?


Yes, it's the first true super compressor in about 5 decades. Christopher Ward actually reverse engineered the original technology because there were no records of how the original super compressors were actually made. It's 41mm x 47mm l2l and about 13mm thick. Amazing piece and I wear it a lot.


----------



## Mediocre

CashFlowDough said:


> What model is this case? Looking for something just like this.


Sending link via pm


----------



## Pierce Koontz

Just went for it today . . .


----------



## DMCBanshee

cghorr01 said:


> Thank you for sharing. I was just beginning to wonder if I had too many watches with the Mrs always asking 'do you really need another watch honey'. Well of course I do babe, look at this collection, I don't have NEARLY that many!
> 
> That box is incredible, did you custom build that?
> 
> Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


Thanks for the kind words! Glad to hear this pictures rassure your wife  Right, I did it myself. I have in mind to make some custom watchbox...


----------



## beanerds

Bronze , 42mm Glycvine Combat Sub .








Photo from Drop.com
Beanerds.


----------



## mykkus

Orient mako 2 black dial 
Got my kamasu last week
I’m fully invested in the sickness now


----------



## Oldlyme

This should be arriving by Monday:









First new watch in about 3 years.

I think I've relapsed.....


----------



## longerintervals

Well, this is the second watch ordered this month, the Seiko Samuri SRPB53. Found a good deal I couldn't pass up. It will happily join my SKX007, Turtle Save the Ocean, and Presage Cocktail Time. What's the next Seiko that should be on the list?


----------



## fish70

Supposed to be back from Nesbit's on Monday (Fed Ex so technically not the mail - maybe they will be open on a Federal holiday)


----------



## beanerds

Yes ! Melb


Oldlyme said:


> This should be arriving by Monday:
> 
> View attachment 15708377
> 
> First new watch in about 3 years.
> 
> I think I've relapsed.....


Yes , Melbourne watches are showing their stuff as top quality watches ,, have you seen their new 'Fabric dial's ' ? special , very similar to the grand Seiko dials ,, good shirt .

Beanerds


----------



## NYSCOTTY

NYSCOTTY said:


> *Seiko Samurai Shuriken
> SKZ286
> BNIB (NOS)
> 
> View attachment 15684595
> *


----------



## PAUL H.

Not a watch today ... going to try a "SailCloth" band ... Cheers p 
Anyone tried one?


----------



## mannal

I didn't like Seiko homages enough to add any to my collection, until now.


----------



## bandjgray

Should have been here yesterday however now scheduled for Monday because of delays. Can't wait
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## PAUL H.

Going strap crazy.....another one on it's way.....cheers p


----------



## catsteeth

PAUL H. said:


> Going strap crazy.....another one on it's way.....cheers p
> 
> View attachment 15711287


I like that, where's that from please ??


----------



## PAUL H.

catsteeth said:


> I like that, where's that from please ??


Ebay UK seller jienten
hope this helps....


----------



## Joseph68

'Im hoping to have it this week.


----------



## Jtphoto

Tissot Seastar on the way. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piede

I received this big guy a few days ago 









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## Rocky_MTN

Just pulled the trigger on this timepiece today.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rocky_MTN

DMCBanshee said:


> Hope the rest of the 2021 will be more calm on the ''Buy Button'' this is my Buys of January... Once again the watchbox is getting full.


Hi DMCBanshee, where did you get that amazing "watch box"???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee

Rocky_MTN said:


> Hi DMCBanshee, where did you get that amazing "watch box"???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I made it by myself. 2 Years ago I added 2 more drawers for the straps.

Envoyé de mon LM-G850 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

Cheapo incoming to attempt an oil filled watch.


----------



## schumacher62

timex x draplin design.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

Some on their way from Meranom...









960761









170891









170894









170962


----------



## mannal

Another one inbound, thanks to a fellow forum member.


----------



## catsteeth

PAUL H. said:


> Ebay UK seller jienten
> hope this helps....


Can you let me know what you think of it when it arrives? I've looked at it online, but there's not a lot to go on. I love these canvas/nylon leather strap combo's.


----------



## beanerds

beanerds said:


> Bronze , 42mm Glycvine Combat Sub .
> View attachment 15706701
> 
> Photo from Drop.com
> Beanerds.


It's Here ! ,, what a watch !


----------



## beanerds

mannal said:


> Another one inbound, thanks to a fellow forum member.
> 
> View attachment 15717308


Islander ! , nice and condrat's .

Beanerds


----------



## PAUL H.

catsteeth said:


> Can you let me know what you think of it when it arrives? I've looked at it online, but there's not a lot to go on. I love these canvas/nylon leather strap combo's.


will certainly try to remember....coming from China will be awhile....$10 total I thought I would give one a try....cheers p


----------



## bandjgray

Two just arrived today, and one lot still incoming. The two movados are both the movado/zenith pieces with zenith manual wind movements and working well with original bands and 1 original box. The men's has no wear and the women's has one small ding and a few hairline marks on the crystal but still beautiful. 
I would like some help if possible with identifying one in the incoming lot. The pictures are blury but one seems to say longines 17 jewels and at the bottom says 360 with some text below that. I'm having trouble finding one with those markings and may even be reading the dial wrong all together which I won't know until they show up.. if anyone can help identify it though it would help. It's in a lot of 38 other watches and I'm crossing my fingers I have a few keepers in the lot.
Edit: I think the watch I'm looking for info on is a longune not a longines. I still don't know much about them but will keep searching.





































Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bandjgray

beanerds said:


> It's Here ! ,, what a watch !
> View attachment 15720576


Love it. I was very lucky with mine. I've been wearing it now for 3 weeks constantly and it is only 1 second fast so far and that's for the whole 3 weeks not per day... I found a great guy to buy straps from on etsy, it's sherpleatherworks. He's very reasonable and they are incredible quality. Glycines are amazing for the cost!!!

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## INAMINUTE

On the way. Zelos Blacktip limited addition Timekeepers version with a forged carbon dial


----------



## SteamJ

SteamJ said:


> Cheapo incoming to attempt an oil filled watch.


This is incoming as well and should be here within a couple of weeks. More on this when, and if, the oil filling works out.


----------



## Hastie73

Wasn't looking for a new watch then spied a Tissot automatic III day date going brand new for £205. It should arrive on Tuesday. An ETA movement for 200 quid. Lovely.


----------



## Ziptie

Last minute bid on ebay and I got this beauty. Should be here in a week. I'm not really into autos, but this one does it for me. 
Citizen Signature Grand Classic NB0040-54A


----------



## longerintervals

Just arrived today. Seiko Samuri SRPB52. Put it on a bracelet from Long Island Watch. Total cost $320 and I think it looks pretty sweet.


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> Another one inbound, thanks to a fellow forum member.
> 
> View attachment 15717308


Nothing better than a no-stress transaction with a fellow forum member. Temporarily paired with a Hirsch strap.


----------



## ncmoto

black w/ no date


----------



## TehKing




----------



## Skeptical

Back to basics.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jugsy

Zelos Crimson Blacktip








Escapement Time Flieger

Pretty excited for both of these TBH.


----------



## Cvp33




----------



## warsh

This will be my six or seventh piece from Lorier. Hopeless fanboy.....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

I had this on my list for quite a while. Today I ordered it for the upcoming summer and some fun in the sun...


----------



## Modaser

Finally got my first diver and one I've been lusting after for a while: a Lorier Neptune 3. I went with the Blue/white and can't wait for it to arrive. Hopefully the weather doesn't affect the shipping time too much.


----------



## Piede

Ziptie said:


> Last minute bid on ebay and I got this beauty. Should be here in a week. I'm not really into autos, but this one does it for me.
> Citizen Signature Grand Classic NB0040-54A


I am sure you will like it! The chapter ring alignment is rather poor on this pic though...

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie

Piede said:


> I am sure you will like it! The chapter ring alignment is rather poor on this pic though...
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


Pretty sure that's just a trick of the camera angle. Looks fine in the other photos. I've actually never had a Citizen with a chapter ring issue, at any price point. In fact I'm not sure I've ever heard of a Citizen with a chapter ring alignment problem. This is a moderately high-end model that's hand assembled. I'd be shocked if it I had that type of flaw.


----------



## ChrMorcom

Nothing special. An F-91W, just to scratch my itch.


----------



## Piede

Ziptie said:


> Pretty sure that's just a trick of the camera angle. Looks fine in the other photos. I've actually never had a Citizen with a chapter ring issue, at any price point. In fact I'm not sure I've ever heard of a Citizen with a chapter ring alignment problem. This is a moderately high-end model that's hand assembled. I'd be shocked if it I had that type of flaw.


I have owned 4 Citizen Signature Grand Classics and none of them were flawless. My current Grand Touring en Courageous are flawless, so they can do it properly haha

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## Hastie73

TehKing said:


> View attachment 15723515


Is that the 39mm? I almost pulled the trigger on one of these. Give it a couple of months and we'll see what happens. Great looking watch mate.


----------



## PhillySteve

Srpc09 on the way.....

I have the srpc011, great watch. Wish Seiko still made the srpc13....


----------



## ChrMorcom

Modaser said:


> Finally got my first diver and one I've been lusting after for a while: a Lorier Neptune 3. I went with the Blue/white and can't wait for it to arrive. Hopefully the weather doesn't affect the shipping time too much.
> View attachment 15724816


Nice dial, mate. Cant get over the hands, tho.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## whatmeworry

I've gone a bit mad lately and need to stop. This weekend's purchases will be my last for a while I think. 
NATO for my Solar Tuna









Strapcode jubilee for my Kamasu









Rubber for my Loreo green bezel sub homage 









Super cheap clasp









Jubilee for my SNKL23 









SKX013









Plus 3 NATO's from Watchgecko (only £6 each at the moment) which I'll use on the 013

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie

Piede said:


> I have owned 4 Citizen Signature Grand Classics and none of them were flawless. My current Grand Touring en Courageous are flawless, so they can do it properly haha
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


Oh, very interesting. I hadn't heard that. Will have to have a close look at it when it arrives. Thank you!


----------



## mannal

mannal said:


> I didn't like Seiko homages enough to add any to my collection, until now.
> 
> View attachment 15709034


I watched all the videos, read some of the reviews and decided to jump in. I wasn't sure what would arrive. I knew that SteelDive UK was a legit source and a safe choice. 9 days from order to delivery.


----------



## TehKing

Hastie73 said:


> Is that the 39mm? I almost pulled the trigger on one of these. Give it a couple of months and we'll see what happens. Great looking watch mate.


Thank you.

It is the 42mm version, and what I think is one of the most underrated colorways.


----------



## ncmoto

this mod just landed


----------



## Slant

End of Chinese New Year holidays in China/Hong Kong can't come soon enough...


----------



## Cvp33

Certified on eBay made me an offer I couldn't refuse. Alpina GMT on bracelet for $100 OFF.


----------



## vacashawn

Picked up two affordables in as many days: GA-2100 and a Bronze Swordfish ... now I'll see if I can wait for these to arrive before buying something else haha.


----------



## Jugsy

vacashawn said:


> Picked up two affordables in as many days: GA-2100 and a Bronze Swordfish ... now I'll see if I can wait for these to arrive before buying something else haha.
> 
> View attachment 15731081
> View attachment 15731082


Did you get the bronze bracelet? That's such a cool looking watch.


----------



## Shel

I am receiving the Blacktip today... it's on the FedEx truck, out for delivery.

Ordered the teal dial Swordfish yesterday morning. I happen to prefer a black bezel on the bronze watch, which the teal dial has, while the green dial comes with a matching bronze bezel. Black bezel just gives it more contrast.

Vanilla or chocolate, I guess, but I'm very excited about receiving both of these! My first (and 2nd) Zelos watches!

Lume is of the Blacktip.


----------



## vacashawn

Jugsy said:


> Did you get the bronze bracelet? That's such a cool looking watch.


I did! I'm pretty excited about it.


----------



## Teeuu

Wasn't seriously shopping but found one of these for a hundred bucks on an auction site & couldn't resist. Shipped today.


----------



## [email protected]

tomorrow's the day! DHL better be quick! 🤤🤤🤤🤤🤤


----------



## K. Bosch

A Geckota G-01 with a red dial has been shipped.


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## ZM-73

Arrived yesterday, Straton Daily Driver MKII. 44mm version. A great looking an very solid watch. Nice zippered case too. The Straton sites says this is 12.8mm high, but my calipers say 14.3mm.


----------



## vicehonda

Just pre-ordered the brand new Richard LeGrand Odyssea Fume Green but I believe they will not be shipping until April. Excited about this purchase


----------



## INAMINUTE

Selling my zelos swordfish 42 TI, and bought this 40mm instead


----------



## Cvp33

UPDATE:

Heimdallr watches arrived in 5 days / DHL. Order 2.22 and received 2.26. Also received my Alpina GMT. Love the gun metal bracelet. Gotta say the quality on these Sharkey Feikos is pretty darn good.


----------



## Straton

ZM-73 said:


> Arrived yesterday, Straton Daily Driver MKII. 44mm version. A great looking an very solid watch. Nice zippered case too. The Straton sites says this is 12.8mm high, but my calipers say 14.3mm.
> View attachment 15735121
> 
> View attachment 15735124
> 
> View attachment 15735125
> 
> View attachment 15735126
> 
> QC issue: Bezel markers not cleaned properly, but pretty easily fixed. (pic below).
> View attachment 15737339


Sorry for multiple replies to all your posts just to respond here that I apologize for the bezel smudging and that should never have been sent this way and I would happily send a replacement if you wish. Regarding the thickness as explained my mistake copy and pasting the specifications of the 40mm Classic Driver which has a 12.5mm thickness the tech drawings for the Daily Driver state the thickness as 14mm I have updated accordingly. Please message me anytime as I am happy to assist! Regards Kyle


----------



## ZM-73

Straton said:


> Sorry for multiple replies to all your posts just to respond here that I apologize for the bezel smudging and that should never have been sent this way and I would happily send a replacement if you wish. Regarding the thickness as explained my mistake copy and pasting the specifications of the 40mm Classic Driver which has a 12.5mm thickness the tech drawings for the Daily Driver state the thickness as 14mm I have updated accordingly. Please message me anytime as I am happy to assist! Regards Kyle


Thank you.
REPLY


----------



## Dxnnis

Should arrive in a few days


----------



## Ziptie

Dxnnis said:


> View attachment 15738446
> 
> Should arrive mid March


Fantastic! Love mine! Hope you really enjoy it.


----------



## ZM-73

Still with the Straton Daily Driver. Thanks to Kyle at Straton for his offer of help over the issue I had!


----------



## TheKrow

Waiting for my Orient Kamasu, my 2nd mechanical watch and first divers watch.







*Photo from Teddy Baldassarre's video

Also, got a leather strap for it.


----------



## BGP

Fresh out of the pack! Fedex took 19 DAYS to deliver what they boast as "2~3 days but usually 1 day" for transit times.

Regardless. First impression: "It's tiny! Is that the 39mm!?" No, it's exactly 42mm.
Second impression: "Woah!, that crystal is nice! And man that's a good weight!"
Third impression: "That packaging is ridiculously perfect! Seriously. This thing is a deal!"
Finally: "So glad I didn't get the 39... Yeah, I like this"


----------



## ncmoto

these two soon


----------



## skriefal

It was in the mail (okay - DHL)... until it was delivered a few hours ago. New arrival from Vario.


----------



## ncmoto

LAST of the series 
*Gruppo Gamma Genesis G-04 III
.







*


----------



## Drzdave58

Here's what I got coming! Less than 5.5 mm thick.


----------



## Dxnnis

Drzdave58 said:


> Here's what I got coming! Less than 5.5 mm thick.
> View attachment 15748804


That is ridiculously thin 
Enjoy


----------



## schumacher62

this 47mm Bear Grylls monster.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Way too many Chronos! lol Got them all for a good price and they all come with sapphire and solar which is right up my alley! I paid about $700 AUD for them all. Pics to follow once arrived...


----------



## Dxnnis

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Way too many Chronos! lol Got them all for a good price and they all come with sapphire and solar which is right up my alley! I paid about $700 AUD for them all. Pics to follow once arrived...
> 
> View attachment 15749320
> View attachment 15749321
> View attachment 15749322
> View attachment 15749323
> View attachment 15749324
> View attachment 15749325


Quite a haul you got 
Lucky fella


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Dxnnis said:


> Quite a haul you got
> Lucky fella


Thanks mate! That's going to have to do for some time! All though I have been eyeing off some off those Islander watches. ;-)


----------



## Dxnnis

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Thanks mate! That's going to have to do for some time! All though I have been eyeing off some off those Islander watches. ;-)


Some of those islander's do look nice I have to agree


----------



## eldridge214

Four watches in the mail in one day!?!!? Christmas!

But all Groomsman gifts for my upcoming wedding, based on their needs and tastes.

Seiko from @fazmoto here on WUS 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cghorr01

After a bit of a wait, coming straight from the source via Toppers (had to get it directly from Ball for me, thanks Rob), my personal grail piece. Every single little detail of this watch just speaks to me, it is absolutely perfect. The dimensions are also perfect for my wrist. My first Ball and I am definitely impressed.
















Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## fazmoto

eldridge214 said:


> Four watches in the mail in one day!?!!? Christmas!
> 
> But all Groomsman gifts for my upcoming wedding, based on their needs and tastes.
> 
> Seiko from @fazmoto here on WUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome collection of watches. Your groomsmen are going to be one happy bunch. Congrats on all fronts. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blakhra

Seiko SNKE03K coming in on Monday









Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk


----------



## RangelRocha

I got this in the mail this Friday.










Regards.


----------



## catsteeth

cghorr01 said:


> After a bit of a wait, coming straight from the source via Toppers (had to get it directly from Ball for me, thanks Rob), my personal grail piece. Every single little detail of this watch just speaks to me, it is absolutely perfect. The dimensions are also perfect for my wrist. My first Ball and I am definitely impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


It's lovely, wear in health. I'm a big fan of white face watches. I like Balls focus on making attractive quality watches designed to be used in anger. In other words, tough and not to be babied.


----------



## INAMINUTE

PAUL H. said:


> Not a watch today ... going to try a "SailCloth" band ... Cheers p
> Anyone tried one?
> View attachment 15708964


love it


----------



## INAMINUTE

RangelRocha said:


> I got this in the mail this Friday.
> 
> View attachment 15751255
> 
> 
> Regards.


Great great watches


----------



## INAMINUTE

One of 50 made, and possibly the only one in the UK. Should be with me tomorrow


----------



## lildrgn

I'm so weak.

I've been keeping an eye out for a Maratac diver SR35 in titanium with bracelet, which are sold out at CountyComm. There are a few on eBay right now, both used, and both _just_ a bit out of reach price-wise. I just got a PADI mini turtle 10 days ago and am trying to rebuild funds. Then I had a few watches sell today, netting just $38, but adding to the pot. I decided to look at CountyComm's site and lo and behold, the watch is on sale, with a titanium NATO thrown in, but no bracelet. BUT, it is going for less than either of the eBay auctions and is new, and comes with that strap.

So, the watch I've been wanting, but with a Ti strap (which is good; I have the 18mm one for my Maratac field), and not the bracelet.

Well, I could not deny the bargain ($200 off), plus the standard 10% coupon. Which means, even after tax, it comes to about $50-70 less than what the braceleted version on eBay is likely gonna sell for. I didn't want to miss out on this run and once I get it, my Maratac collection will be one piece nearer to completion!

Here it is, not my picture.


----------



## Mr.C

Borealis Cascais v2 (white) - tracked down on eBay — arrives tomorrow...

...and, finally, my collection will be complete.

Man, that Zelos Mako V3 looks really nice...maybe one more...


----------



## Viseguy

G-Shock GW-M5610-1ER -- my first digital, and first G-Shock square, since the 1980s!


----------



## ZM-73

Coming from Russia, a Silverwood jump-hour watch by wristwatchSkiutte (Etsy).


----------



## tcl

A new old Seiko 5. I'm filling a bit of gap I had on Roman numeral watches. About a year or two ago I was down to zero. This one will bring me up to 4 and is the only one with a black dial.


----------



## PAUL H.

catsteeth said:


> Can you let me know what you think of it when it arrives? I've looked at it online, but there's not a lot to go on. I love these canvas/nylon leather strap combo's.


Arrive today....a good quality strap for $10...a bit stiff and will take some working / wear to soften up...cheers p


----------



## Calmab

ZM-73 said:


> Coming from Russia, a Silverwood jump-hour watch by wristwatchSkiutte (Etsy).
> View attachment 15755416


This one is amazing!!! Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## ZM-73

Calmab said:


> This one is amazing!!! Congrats on your purchase!


Thank you!


----------



## mark2828

I've got this coming a 1950s / 1960s ( possibly) French military style watch with a very tired old looking Zulu strap ... it's a 15 jewel manual wind apparently still in working order once it arrives I will do a bit more research on it .. cost £30


----------



## catsteeth

mark2828 said:


> I've got this coming a 1950s / 1960s ( possibly) French military style watch with a very tired old looking Zulu strap ... it's a 15 jewel manual wind apparently still in working order once it arrives I will do a bit more research on it .. cost £30
> View attachment 15757849
> View attachment 15757850


That's the oldest perlon strap I've ever seen! If it's original to the period of the watch it's pretty cool.
Cool looking numerals on the dial too. Keep us upto date with what you do with it.


----------



## ElvisNixon




----------



## JaysunDee

Well this just arrived today...









And these are in the mail...


----------



## Drzdave58

This arrived today


----------



## Charliejadk

I have my first Vostok on the way. It’s a red and black GMT.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bassopotamus

Tisell Pilot just showed up today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.C

Arrived a couple days ago. Very happy.


----------



## Patrick_Ethan

Was looking for an upscale daily office/meeting alternative to the iconic white dialed Explorer and found this. The Ebel Discovery ref.1216399. The friendly 41mm, 48mm lug-to-lug makes this another perfectly sized piece. I currently have few nice dress automatics, as well as a host of divers (NOS Epos on the way!) but am equally excited to add this quartz. I personally think the dial is awesome, 6-eater date and the minimalist orange & black text are perfect (the automatic ref has an extra third line of text which seems to ruin the symmetry). While the aesthetics and funky case-screws don't work for everyone, I think it gives this watch a distinctive and recognizable dna-connection to previous Ebel sport watches.

See: Ebel Discovery


----------



## District Time

Really looking forward to the RZE Endeavour


----------



## [email protected]

Ordered this yesterday on AliExpress (sale price plus some coupons brought the price down to 100 EUR, so I could no longer resist)


----------



## ElvisNixon

Can you post coupons and link?


----------



## Hastie73

I bought one of these about 10 minutes ago. Due on Thursday.


----------



## [email protected]

ElvisNixon said:


> Can you post coupons and link?


That's the shop where I ordered. 








358.0US $ |Heimdallr Men's Diving Watch Sapphire Crystal Red Dial 200m Water Resistance Japan Nh36a Automatic Movement Mechanical Luminous - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





We already discovered in a German forum, that AliExpress prices obviously are different based on your user status. Some saw the same watch from this link for 150 EUR while I see it for 118 EUR and was offered a ~12 EUR shop coupon (which to my experience might be related to following a store or not). The rest came down with an AliExpress coupon and some coins. Good luck


----------



## TehKing

Cocktail Time "Old Fashioned" SRPD36. I was offered one at a price I would have been stupid to turn down.


----------



## K. Bosch

I think this makes the "affordable" section... but I'm not really sure where the cutoff is... a grand?

Anyway, I got the following for well under a grand, significantly less than MSRP.


----------



## sorinp1

Still in the mail, the latest addition to my collection is an automatic Longines from 1977, fitted with the L990.1 caliber (all pictures from seller's page)


----------



## catsteeth

sorinp1 said:


> Still in the mail, the latest addition to my collection is an automatic Longines from 1977, fitted with the L990.1 caliber (all pictures from seller's page)
> 
> View attachment 15769146
> 
> 
> View attachment 15769147
> 
> 
> View attachment 15769149


That's gorgeous ! Love that blue, and the case shape.

What size is it. 32mm-35mm would be exquisite, but I'd wear it right down to 25mm. Looking at the hands I suspect the larger size. 
Really nice, classic Longines. Class


----------



## Okapi001

Eberhard Azzurra, yacht-timer from 1983.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Vero Crown Point










Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## sorinp1

catsteeth said:


> That's gorgeous ! Love that blue, and the case shape.
> 
> What size is it. 32mm-35mm would be exquisite, but I'd wear it right down to 25mm. Looking at the hands I suspect the larger size.
> Really nice, classic Longines. Class


The seller says that left-right is 33mm (without crown). I like the look, but I have to admit that I bought it for the caliber. L990 is a double barrel and I was looking for that kind of caliber for a while (seen it on various brands). It just happened that this Longines was at a price point where I was comfortable buying.


----------



## Dxnnis

K. Bosch said:


> I think this makes the "affordable" section... but I'm not really sure where the cutoff is... a grand?
> 
> Anyway, I got the following for well under a grand, significantly less than MSRP.


Most of these affordable pieces to me are well out of my budget  makes nearly all mine well below affordable and into most people's pocket change category!
Not sure what affordable even means round here lol


----------



## JaysunDee

JaysunDee said:


> Well this just arrived today...
> View attachment 15758752
> 
> 
> And these are in the mail...
> View attachment 15758753
> 
> View attachment 15758754


Well I got the Cocktail Time and am very disappointed with it, as I usually am with everything Seiko. The pictures are nowhere near an accurate rendering of it. It's so dark a green it's basically black unless you catch the exact right lighting and then you can see hints of green. It also feels like plastic, super light and cheap sounding too, like a cheap Chinese auto from AliExpress. So much potential, so greatly unrealized and fallen short. I haven't decided to toss it yet, but am very close. I'll give it some wrist time and take it off that horrendous stock strap which is one of the worst I've ever seen.


----------



## catsteeth

sorinp1 said:


> The seller says that left-right is 33mm (without crown). I like the look, but I have to admit that I bought it for the caliber. L990 is a double barrel and I was looking for that kind of caliber for a while (seen it on various brands). It just happened that this Longines was at a price point where I was comfortable buying.


That's actually the perfect size. I thought it might be from the hand size and proportions.
Do you know what the PR is, being that it's double barrelled?

Let me know what you think of it when it arrives, and you've had time to cogitate?
In the old days Longines was right up there as a British luxury brand. I've always had a soft spot for them because of that.


----------



## sorinp1

Dxnnis said:


> Most of these affordable pieces to me are well out of my budget  makes nearly all mine well below affordable and into most people's pocket change category!
> Not sure what affordable even means round here lol


Yes, I know exactly what you mean! On this forum, affordable goes all the way to about $1000.00!
For me, affordable means around 200.00 Euro (or let's say $ 250.00). Actually, all the watches I bought are in that range (and quite a few were bought new)! I have a more expensive one, but that was a fiftieth birthday present from my lovely SO!


----------



## Dxnnis

sorinp1 said:


> Yes, I know exactly what you mean! On this forum, affordable goes all the way to about $1000.00!
> For me, affordable means around 200.00 Euro (or let's say $ 250.00). Actually, all the watches I bought are in that range (and quite a few were bought new)! I have a more expensive one, but that was a fiftieth birthday present from my lovely SO!


+1 with what your saying 👍


----------



## James Haury

K. Bosch said:


> I think this makes the "affordable" section... but I'm not really sure where the cutoff is... a grand?
> 
> Anyway, I got the following for well under a grand, significantly less than MSRP.


Wow 1000 space bucks (oops watching Spaceballs.) I generally spend under 20. I have 2 nylon straps coming in and a BUND.


----------



## tcl

Orient Bambino Version 5 to replace a Version 2 Bambino that I recently let go. This particular V5 has a dial design that I prefer with a retro font, metallic white face and dark blue reflective hands.


----------



## Knoxp

I


Patrick_Ethan said:


> Was looking for an upscale daily office/meeting alternative to the iconic white dialed Explorer and found this. The Ebel Discovery ref.1216399. The friendly 41mm, 48mm lug-to-lug makes this another perfectly sized piece. I currently have few nice dress automatics, as well as a host of divers (NOS Epos on the way!) but am equally excited to add this quartz. I personally think the dial is awesome, 6-eater date and the minimalist orange & black text are perfect (the automatic ref has an extra third line of text which seems to ruin the symmetry). While the aesthetics and funky case-screws don't work for everyone, I think it gives this watch a distinctive and recognizable dna-connection to previous Ebel sport watches.
> 
> See: Ebel Discovery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15761947


this is a really good look! Clean and professional without being gaudy.


----------



## JohnM67

These two.
Pics from the web:


----------



## Sh1nj1

Pulled the trigger on Orient Neo 70 WV0041TX today, it'll take a while to get it delivered from Japan though...










And I won't even wait with ordering at least 3 straps


----------



## James Haury

Okapi001 said:


> Eberhard Azzurra, yacht-timer from 1983.


So, it's cool but can you explain it? I'm a bit fuzzy on the concept.


----------



## Okapi001

James Haury said:


> So, it's cool but can you explain it? I'm a bit fuzzy on the concept.


It's actually pretty simple ;-) The watch is a so-called yacht-timer, or regatta timer.





__





- Regatta Yachttimers


This website is dedicated to regatta-yachttimer watches. But what exactly is a regatta watch? A regatta is a series of boat races, especially for sailing or rowing but even for powerboats. The term regatta comes from the Venetian regata (contention for mastery) or regatare (compete). Unlike...



www.regatta-yachttimers.com





The most well known current example of the regatta timer is the Rolex Yacht-master II.

The watch is a modified chronograph, wth a Valjoux 7750 calibre, intented to be used as a regatta timer.

Instead of a minute counter subdial, there is a rotating disc, making one rotation every 15 minutes. The disc is divided into three sections - orange, sails, and white.

In the sailing regatta, you hear the signal indicating 10 (or 5 minuts) till the start. On that signal, you start the stopwatch function of the chronograph, and the disc starts to rotate (and the second hand moving), filling the 5 windows with orange. After the next 5 minutes, sails start to appear. When all 5 windows are filled with sails, the regatta starts. The second hand indicates the exact start, because you cannot see the exact start just by observing the rotating disc (it doesn't junp after each minute, but rotates continuosly).

There are various models using this modified chronograph movement.










This particular watch was made for the Italian sailing team Azzurra, founded by the Lucca di Montezemolo (former chief of the Formula 1), Gianni Agnelli (owner of the Fiat) and Aga Khan IV (religious head of the Ismaili muslims), competing for the America's Cup in 1983.

It arrives today, so here is the wrist shot.


----------



## James Haury

*COOL! Giani Agnelli was the head of FIAT when it bought Ferrari. I watched FORD VS FERRARI twice.ford vs ferrari movie - Bing video*


----------



## Patrick_Ethan

Okapi001 said:


> It's actually pretty simple ;-) The watch is a so-called yacht-timer, or regatta timer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Regatta Yachttimers
> 
> 
> This website is dedicated to regatta-yachttimer watches. But what exactly is a regatta watch? A regatta is a series of boat races, especially for sailing or rowing but even for powerboats. The term regatta comes from the Venetian regata (contention for mastery) or regatare (compete). Unlike...
> 
> 
> 
> www.regatta-yachttimers.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most well known current example of the regatta timer is the Rolex Yacht-master II.
> 
> The watch is a modified chronograph, wth a Valjoux 7750 calibre, intented to be used as a regatta timer.
> 
> Instead of a minute counter subdial, there is a rotating disc, making one rotation every 15 minutes. The disc is divided into three sections - orange, sails, and white.
> 
> In the sailing regatta, you hear the signal indicating 10 (or 5 minuts) till the start. On that signal, you start the stopwatch function of the chronograph, and the disc starts to rotate (and the second hand moving), filling the 5 windows with orange. After the next 5 minutes, sails start to appear. When all 5 windows are filled with sails, the regatta starts. The second hand indicates the exact start, because you cannot see the exact start just by observing the rotating disc (it doesn't junp after each minute, but rotates continuosly).
> 
> There are various models using this modified chronograph movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This particular watch was made for the Italian sailing team Azzurra, founded by the Lucca di Montezemolo (former chief of the Formula 1), Gianni Agnelli (owner of the Fiat) and Aga Khan IV (religious head of the Ismaili muslims), competing for the America's Cup in 1983.
> 
> It arrives today, so here is the wrist shot.
> View attachment 15772960


I really appreciate hard-focused theme pices, and these regatta timers are super fun viewing and a classic size.
Just fantastic condition! Congrats!


----------



## Patrick_Ethan

Knoxp said:


> I
> 
> this is a really good look! Clean and professional without being gaudy.


Totally agree! In reality this is not an "affordable" at list-price, but was definately "affordable!" at purchase price by a few Benjamines in fact (if "affordable" is a grand). Fits right in-between the Tags & Rollies and has a simple Swiss quartz pulsing-away. Not being an Omega or Brietling, is somehting just a bit different as far as sports watches go which piques my interest. I havent worn a quartz on the dialy for years and it might be nice to just wear the watch without constantly winding & setting it. Looks like just the right size. Totally excited but pretending not to be....Should arrive within a week, will update with pics.


----------



## ceph0411

Pagani Design 007 Seamaster Homage


----------



## Ragl

Just arrived and out of the box, exquisite!!

Now, size the bracelet, or straight-to-strap..............??










Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## Danzou

Ragl said:


> Just arrived and out of the box, exquisite!!
> 
> Now, size the bracelet, or straight-to-strap..............??
> 
> View attachment 15775630
> 
> 
> Cheerz,
> 
> Alan


I think it would look cool on a canvas strap. Or a combination canvas and leather. It's got a cool brown dial and big arabic numerals, I think the steel bracelet doesn't do quite the job of complimenting that.


----------



## Pissodes

Finally found a good condition Seiko SRP309 that didnt break the bank. Only issue is the shipping was delayed (UPS)! Should be here today though!


----------



## Bassopotamus

Heimdallr bronze/green submariner. Delivery window is very wide so it will get here sometime before summer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

Expecting this to land today, picture from the web.










I prefer smaller watches, but I thought this would be useful as well as being fun.


----------



## dephean

Orient Mako USA II, with a white dial. Discontinued for a few years and was pretty much impossible to find. Majority of recent sales were around 1 year ago. Somehow I got lucky on this one, wasn't even advertised, just found the current owner through the original sale post for it and bought it 










(Obviously not the actual watch as it's in the mail and wanted a nice photo, just a reference)


----------



## craiger

Deep Blue Gen 2 Diver 1000 40mm inbound. Picked up for a cool $119 during the "green" St Paddys day sale when they were marked down to $199. Kudos to DB for allowing the stackable coupon code.

Spec monster at an unbelievable price, with Sapphire crystal, display cashback, 300m WR, ceramic bezel, and the ubiquitous nh35.

Can't wait


----------



## LambeauHeaven

After what seems like a year, finally decided to hit "Buy" on this one. I'm thrilled and of course, impatiently waiting.

This will be the crown jewel of my affordable collection for now. Eventually I may develop a hankering for something bigger, but I'm smitten with this one and it isn't even here yet!


----------



## ceph0411

Purchase inspired by a fellow WSUer. Haven't been looking forward to its getting here for a while.  Looks solid. May "need" to pull the trigger on another one...


----------



## JaysunDee

Not my pics...


----------



## JaysunDee

ceph0411 said:


> Purchase inspired by a fellow WSUer. Haven't been looking forward to its getting here for a while.  Looks solid. May "need" to pull the trigger on another one...
> View attachment 15778634
> View attachment 15778635


Almost never a fan of Spinnaker but that looks fantastic. They really like to do that textured dial for sure. Bracelet looks pretty nice!


----------



## NYSCOTTY

*BATMAN BOTTLECAP MOD PROJECT*
1) Seiko SRPC61
2) White Seiko day wheel
3) Aftermarket Batman dial & MM hands

For now I'm thinking the yellow sec. hand but I'll have a choice.


----------



## HammyMan37

In the post. It's been on its way for a few weeks now from Mother Russia. Patience is a virtue.








Not my pic


----------



## JaysunDee

HammyMan37 said:


> In the post. It's been on its way for a few weeks now from Mother Russia. Patience is a virtue.
> View attachment 15780051
> 
> Not my pic


Ha! I've good the same one coming. Can't wait! It's so hard to find a good looking red dial and this one, thankfully can be modded atop to have a more protective and standout bezel with a personalized insert to really make it my own. Can't wait! Vostok modding is the easiest!


----------



## HammyMan37

JaysunDee said:


> Ha! I've good the same one coming. Can't wait! It's so hard to find a good looking red dial and this one, thankfully can be modded atop to have a more protective and standout bezel with a personalized insert to really make it my own. Can't wait! Vostok modding is the easiest!


What is the insert you are thinking of? I MAAAAY not mod this one. This was/is my amphibia.


----------



## JaysunDee

HammyMan37 said:


> What is the insert you are thinking of? I MAAAAY not mod this one. This was/is my amphibia.
> View attachment 15780513
> View attachment 15780515


I usually opt for some sort of ceramic lumed insert from dlw.


----------



## ipoppa33

My first EcoZilla, hopefully it will be here tomorrow.


----------



## larand

In addition to the Russian forum project watch ("ЭЛЕКТРОНИКА"), my example of which is currently in no hurry to leave Moscow, I just gave into modest temptation and ordered the Heimdallr 6105:









Tap, talk, and buy another watch.


----------



## James Haury

JM252 said:


> Expecting this to land today, picture from the web.
> 
> View attachment 15776997
> 
> 
> I prefer smaller watches, but I thought this would be useful as well as being fun.


It fills the dive/sports watch slot as well as ABC and world time. Quite a money saver if you don't already have all those. You don't have to buy them.


----------



## ipoppa33

Zilla arrived today and I'm smitten!


----------



## JohnM67

James Haury said:


> It fills the dive/sports watch slot as well as ABC and world time. Quite a money saver if you don't already have all those. You don't have to buy them.


I don't have to buy any watches but I still keep doing it. It's incurable. 😉


----------



## whatmeworry

This was a complete impulse buy, but as soon as I saw this watch I knew I had to have it. I've been very impressed with the Edifice 3 hander I have already and this improves on it in many ways. Sapphire Crystal with anti reflective coating and just 7.8mm thick. Plus it has an integrated bracelet which seems very 2021. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragl

Due to arrive today, another watch from the 'States and another Nodus; eenuff already, now I must go and burn that credit card.........










Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## Ragl

Aaaaand.... it's here , with Brother Sector Pilot Flyer.......










Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## Ziptie

Ziptie said:


> Last minute bid on ebay and I got this beauty. Should be here in a week. I'm not really into autos, but this one does it for me.
> Citizen Signature Grand Classic NB0040-54A


Aaaaaand I'm not sure I'll keep this chonk, but I had to take a chance.
Citizen Signature grand touring, NB0070


----------



## schumacher62

new in the box T2N399


----------



## Fatboi_ET

170964 & 170962.
Not my pics.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

RangelRocha said:


> I got this in the mail this Friday.
> 
> View attachment 15751255
> 
> 
> Regards.


That's a nice watch!


----------



## docvail

Fatboi_ET said:


> 170964 & 170962.
> Not my pics.
> 
> View attachment 15785162
> 
> 
> View attachment 15785163


Wow. That's awesome.

This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## ceph0411

Couldn't passed up on this one. Hyper Blue actually the kind of greenish I like. Sold out on its website. Less than half price on ebay with an offer.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

ceph0411 said:


> Couldn't passed up on this one. Hyper Blue actually the kind of greenish I like. Sold out on its website. Less than half price on ebay with an offer.
> View attachment 15786585


Spinnaker makes great watches! I bought one a few months ago, It's a Meca quartz Chrono with a sapphire domed crystal, and love wearing it! Enjoy your new watch...


----------



## ceph0411

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Spinnaker makes great watches! I bought one a few months ago, It's a Meca quartz Chrono with a sapphire domed crystal, and love wearing it! Enjoy your new watch...
> View attachment 15786618


Haha, posted earlier I have the same one coming. Love your band choice.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

ceph0411 said:


> Haha, posted earlier I have the same one coming. Love your band choice.


Really? lol Man, you going to love it! They are built so well but quite heavy at around 185g.
Hers a lume shot next to my Phiobos Voyager...


----------



## aw17

Ordered yesterday the ARPIEM Tribute TEF from France.
Great service and quick respondes from Vincent the owner via mail.


----------



## gadgetfreak

ceph0411 said:


> Purchase inspired by a fellow WSUer. Haven't been looking forward to its getting here for a while.  Looks solid. May "need" to pull the trigger on another one...
> View attachment 15778634
> View attachment 15778635


Stunning !!


----------



## Wolfpack98

ceph0411 said:


> Purchase inspired by a fellow WSUer. Haven't been looking forward to its getting here for a while.  Looks solid. May "need" to pull the trigger on another one...
> View attachment 15778634
> View attachment 15778635


Very Nice. My blue Hydrofoil version just came this past week as well. Almost pulled the trigger on a green on.


----------



## robertpg

Just ordered this one.


----------



## AC_Rider

These two will be arriving in a few days. I'm going to see which I like best (honestly, I couldn't decide before buying). It's a toss-up right now.


----------



## James Haury

I ordered a watch From Electric watch it was 20 bucks 33 with shipping and Tax. I 'm going to get a picture up.







I ordered the leather strap watch. I received the watch with the steel bracelet. I am quite happy with the substitution. The watch is 40mm wide and 12 mm thick the bracelet is 20 mm wide with a double locking clasp at 21 mm wide. WR is 100 meters the whole watch case and bracelet is made of stainless steel. The case back is screw down and can be loosened with a standard case back opener. The crown is not screw down. There is luminesence on all 3 hands and on the numbers and indices. It is not applied heavily. I will check it tonight. I suspect it will not last long. The watch was 33 dollars shipped I replaced the bracelet with a yellow then a black rubber strap on a butterfly clasp and applied a cyclops over the date The problem loading pics is with my software on the computer.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

AC_Rider said:


> These two will be arriving in a few days. I'm going to see which I like best (honestly, I couldn't decide before buying). It's a toss-up right now.
> 
> View attachment 15794917


I wanted the pale blue one but of course, they are sold out! Next time...


----------



## DMCBanshee

Just got this Meccaniche Veneziane Nereide, love it! Size is perfect IMHO...


----------



## tcl

Arrived today. 38mm Parnis with a Miyota movement, sapphire crystal, white dial with reflective blue hands, exhibition case back, and screw down crown.


----------



## Rocky_MTN

Just in case I need to be tactical, go hunting . Though really just to look cool in my camo mountain biking shorts and my other sporty ensembles.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee

Just got this vintage German Diver, Dugena Watertrip


----------



## Teeuu

Just ordered. Eagerly awaiting daylight in Japan so I can get my tracking number.


----------



## Cvp33

Been looking at the Steinhart Ocean One Ti 500 GMT for awhile. End up with this one for:

*$530 shipped*
-$25 ebay bucks
-$10 TopCash 2% rebate
*NET $495*

Felt like that was fairly well bought as new examples are around $740 with the exchange rate.


----------



## Cvp33

As for Spinnakers.....yup


----------



## HammyMan37

Just flew in from Moscow and boy are it's hands not tired!!! I love it. It pops. Not changing anything on it.... for now. Needed a red watch to wear to Phils games.


----------



## FORMULa

OceanX Sharkmaster GMT, I purchase it on Monday and in hand on Thursday, not to bad...


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## NYSCOTTY

NYSCOTTY said:


> *BATMAN BOTTLECAP MOD PROJECT*
> 1) Seiko SRPC61
> 2) White Seiko day wheel
> 3) Aftermarket Batman dial & MM hands
> 
> For now I'm thinking the yellow sec. hand but I'll have a choice.
> 
> View attachment 15779770
> View attachment 15779771
> View attachment 15779772
> View attachment 15779773
> View attachment 15779774


*CANCELLED !!
Batman dial too small. Oh well........*
@ least for now.


----------



## kostependrhs

Lige 6805 Hope it arrives before july... Items shipped from china need 3 months to arrive in greece. If they ever arrive.


----------



## vicehonda

Adding some color to my collection right now so I have these 3 watches currently in transit. Should all arrive in April.


----------



## ramrod77

A few new ones. Acqua, Nautica, and Bulova Curve. Started ordering again after selling a lot of watches.


----------



## Cvp33

*BRAND*: Esoteric (sister to Ocean Crawler)
*LINE*: Bathyal
*MODEL*: Oscuro
*HIGHLIGHTS*:

316L Stainless Steel Black DLC case and bracelet
Miyota 9015 movement / 42 hour power reserve
44mm, 48mm L2L, 14mm thick
120 click uni-directional bezel
Sapphire domed crystal
Sandwich dial, color matched date wheel
600m depth rating

These were $599 pre-ordered, $899 on their website and are now on eBay for $399 - $449. I got the last DLC.


----------



## Old_Tractor

Just won the auction for this on the bay. I'll have to sand and polish the crystal and clean up the outside lightly with a cape cod cloth but could be something great. We'll see!


----------



## ConsumingTime

For a friend of mine who typically wears a Casio FT-500W and has yet to own a mechanical watch:









For myself, a watch I've wanted for a while now:


----------



## kostependrhs

Just ordered this pocket watch from alix


----------



## Paganizonda51

tcl said:


> Arrived today. 38mm Parnis with a Miyota movement, sapphire crystal, white dial with reflective blue hands, exhibition case back, and screw down crown.
> View attachment 15797285


Very cool one. I've always prefered Parnis to Pagani Design, but it sometimes seems that I'm the only one...


----------



## Old_Tractor

kostependrhs said:


> Just ordered this pocket watch from alix
> 
> View attachment 15806120


Very nice...and appropriate. He is risen!


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Just bought another Timex Waterbury Chrono and I think Timex did a good job with this one! Should be here tomorrow...


----------



## mykkus

HammyMan37 said:


> Just flew in from Moscow and boy are it's hands not tired!!! I love it. It pops. Not changing anything on it.... for now. Needed a red watch to wear to Phils games.
> View attachment 15799808
> View attachment 15799810


OK I freaking love that.


----------



## Cvp33

Geezus that looks nice.



kostependrhs said:


> Just ordered this pocket watch from alix
> 
> View attachment 15806120


----------



## catsteeth

Cvp33 said:


> Geezus that looks nice.


Holy moly, I agree


----------



## BDC

Citizen BN0118-12L

Been mostly out of the watch game for 2-3 years, but impulse bought this yesterday.

Already making it's way across the pond! Orange, & gray 3 ring Maratec's also en route for it.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Helson Shark Diver arrived couple minutes ago... Love that yellow.


----------



## tcl

BDC said:


> Citizen BN0118-12L
> 
> Been mostly out of the watch game for 2-3 years, but impulse bought this yesterday.
> 
> Already making it's way across the pond! Orange, & gray 3 ring Maratec's also en route for it.


Nice. Looks a little like the Momentum Atlas.


----------



## Ziptie

tcl said:


> Nice. Looks a little like the Momentum Atlas.


If I was a betting man, I would put my money on the Citizen (or closely related styles) having been around first. I quite like the look of many momentum watches, but they are often very close to the styles developed by other brands.


----------



## in2zion

Got this directly from Korea...Tisell Explorer. Its a beauty!


----------



## SSK877

This:


----------



## Hastie73

Arrived about an hour ago


----------



## Tanz99

This with a sterile dial.


----------



## mkt3000

These two. I haven't bought a watch since before the pandemic, and bought them the same day (well, I bought an Apple Watch last month, but that's for working out and tracking my sleep).

Melbourne Watch Company Fitzroy Auto in Blue and an Alpina Startimer Pilot Auto.


----------



## spurs90

Hamilton khaki hand wound and Astor Banks Fortitude on the way here.


----------



## Jae Arr

spurs90 said:


> Hamilton khaki hand wound and Astor Banks Fortitude on the way here.


Which dial color fortitude did you decide on?


----------



## Mediocre

Looking forward to this gem


----------



## catsteeth

Mediocre said:


> Looking forward to this gem
> 
> View attachment 15813512


Wow. What's the story behind that? Very unusual looks for a tuna, particularly that dial print - awesome.


----------



## spurs90

Jae Arr said:


> Which dial color fortitude did you decide on?


It's second hand, but one of the navy! Didn't know much about them prior but cannot wait after doing some research.


----------



## Mediocre

catsteeth said:


> Wow. What's the story behind that? Very unusual looks for a tuna, particularly that dial print - awesome.


Thanks! Found it in the classifieds, limited edition solar of only 300 pieces!


----------



## Jae Arr

spurs90 said:


> It's second hand, but one of the navy! Didn't know much about them prior but cannot wait after doing some research.


I have that same model and its gorgeous, but rugged if that makes sense. I love the fortitude, its top 5 in my collection. It wear a bit bigger than its 38.5mm case, but in a good way. I like the way it kinda "floats" on the wrist, but still maintaining a short L2L.


----------



## Spartan247

Laco Augsburg Blaue Stunde 42









And a C&B Chevron to go with it


----------



## Stelwick

It's not in the mail, but just ordered the Brew Retrograph in Technicolor and matching beads of rice bracelet! Been waiting for this to restock for some time.


----------



## JimWharton

Just arrived. My first Swatch. Super meta, which I think is hilarious. I could see these getting addicting. Cool, unique, and affordable. Also eyeballing the Starry Night release.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ

I gave n tonight and pulled the trigger on this one. Though I live in Texas, I'm a born and raised New Yorker from Long Island so I had to represent.


----------



## JohnM67

GST - W310.

Picture from the web:


----------



## Mediocre




----------



## 1stCAVGrunt

SteamJ said:


> I gave n tonight and pulled the trigger on this one. Though I live in Texas, I'm a born and raised New Yorker from Long Island so I had to represent.


I pulled the trigger on this one... the lume got me.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

1stCAVGrunt said:


> I pulled the trigger on this one... the lume got me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You bought a different dial...on a different watch.

Edit: oh you mean you got the samurai


----------



## WizardofWatch

I have 3 on the way! Now I am looking for a new watch box to hold all my new watches! 🙈😶

Purchased these 2 new:
















And this I purchased from a fellow WUS member:


----------



## ZM-73

Haigh & Hastings having a sale, so ordered this Classic


----------



## robertpg

Ordered my first Pagani Design


----------



## Joepineapples

ZM-73 said:


> Haigh & Hastings having a sale, so ordered this Classic
> View attachment 15821576


Woah. Pretty much my first microbrand purchase. Not quite the same company as I understand it but a great watch, no doubt. Congrats.


----------



## RLSL

Just received my San Martin Vintage Diver vs my one month old Explorer


----------



## The Watch Ho

this just in.


----------



## Mediocre




----------



## Abgul

Got a 3592 Speedy coming in!


----------



## Beach Cricket

Two 200 meter watches- bracelet style:

Men's Wenger 44mm w/ Blue Dial, 01.9041.211C
Ladies Wenger 30mm w/ Black Dial, Seaforce 79172


----------



## ZM-73

Joepineapples said:


> Woah. Pretty much my first microbrand purchase. Not quite the same company as I understand it but a great watch, no doubt. Congrats.


Thanks. I have a blue Ring and it's going well.


----------



## larand

Have one of these being delivered today, if all goes well. The new v4 version of the San Martin SN007 62mas homage.









Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## Skeptical

I took advantage of the Newmark April sale and picked up a 52 field watch. Incredibly fast shipping. I ordered on Wednesday morning and it's on my wrist barely more than 48 hours later.

If I had one quibble, I wish everything wasn't taped up with DHL tape. It's not the end of the world, but doesn't come off the inner cardboard box cleanly, if you're the sort who keeps them.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth

Skeptical said:


> I took advantage of the Newmark April sale and picked up a 52 field watch. Incredibly fast shipping. I ordered on Wednesday morning and it's on my wrist barely more than 48 hours later.
> 
> If I had one quibble, I wish everything wasn't taped up with DHL tape. It's not the end of the world, but doesn't come off the inner cardboard box cleanly, if you're the sort who keeps them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do you find it ?? I really like these, the Chrono's too. With the sale I was almost tempted, but I've just sold a load of watches to downsize.... I don't need more ?‍♂
What does the 4hz/14,400 beats per hour second hand look like ?
I think that's the nicest colourway too. The blue hands especially.


----------



## Skeptical

catsteeth said:


> How do you find it ?? I really like these, the Chrono's too. With the sale I was almost tempted, but I've just sold a load of watches to downsize.... I don't need more
> What does the 4hz/14,400 beats per hour second hand look like ?
> I think that's the nicest colourway too. The blue hands especially.


I love it. I'm an absolute sucker for field watches, the size is perfect, and I'm really intrigued by the movement. At a glance it seems more like an auto than quartz, but if you look close you can tell it's slower. The single pass NATO is comfortable, but it also seems like the sort of watch that would look good with almost any kind of strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longerintervals

Skeptical said:


> I took advantage of the Newmark April sale and picked up a 52 field watch. Incredibly fast shipping. I ordered on Wednesday morning and it's on my wrist barely more than 48 hours later.
> 
> If I had one quibble, I wish everything wasn't taped up with DHL tape. It's not the end of the world, but doesn't come off the inner cardboard box cleanly, if you're the sort who keeps them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Looks awesome. I just ordered the Newmark 58 with the gilt dial. Should arrive on Tuesday. Couldn't resist with the sale.


----------



## junkCollector

I have a steeldive coming, homage to something much higher end.








And I also have this modded Seiko srpa71, with blue sunburst dial and snowflake hands from AjuiceT installed, bought from right here in the sales corner.















Purchases 4 and 5 since the end of February... My wife might be mad... But I let her buy purses, it's a trade off.


----------



## sticky

One of these is supposed to be speeding its way to me via the Royal Mail.


----------



## Spartan247

Picked up one of these from Ashford for $25. Definitely didn't need another watch but couldn't pass it up for the price.


----------



## James Haury

i received 3 watches and 3 straps today today. One was supposed to be a DJ Homage .It is not and I can not say any more about it,, If something on the dial is missing in the photos be suspicious be very suspicious. The good news is my case wrenches which I got for a RELAX style caseback work so I can at least change the battery. I was supposed to receive a Jinnaier field style watch with 12,3,6.9 on the dial in green paint. Instead I .received a Chaoyada watch which is an easy reader style. Black case and white face luminesnce on hands only. It came with two straps both of which are barely long enough in green and black.This after all a 37 mm boys watch. It is supposed to be wr to 3 atm I have two 18 mm natos recently recieved so i put it on that. The third strap which came with the non homage is absolute Doo doo. So I only saved the buckle. The Chao is 37mm wide 10 mm thick and 45 mm lug end to lug end. Do I love what Chaoyada does for me? Would I sing oh what a feeling to own a Chaoyada , Chaoyada!


----------



## catsteeth

James Haury said:


> i received 3 watches and 3 straps today today. *One was supposed to be a DJ Homage .It is not and I can not say any more about it,, except if something on the dial is missing in the photos be suspicious be very suspicious. *The good news is my case wrenches which I got for a RELAX style caseback work so I can at least change the battery. I was supposed to receive a Jinnaier field style watch with 12,3,6.9 on the dial in green paint. Instead I .received a Chaoyada watch which is an easy reader style. Black case and white face luminesnce on hands only. It came with two straps both of which are barely long enough in green and black.This after all a 37 mm boys watch. I have two 18 mm natos recently recieved so i put it on that. The third strap which came with the non homage is absolute Doo doo. So I only saved the buckle. The Chao is 37mm wide 10 mm thick and 45 mm lug end to lug end. Do I love what Chaoyada does for me? Would I sing oh what a feeling to own a Chaoyada , Chaoyada!
> View attachment 15835977


Lol....

Rule 9 strikes again .. ⚡


----------



## ZM-73

Arrived yesterday, Haigh & Hastings Classic.


----------



## fyioska

Managed to snag one of these before they sold out. Been after one for a while so pretty excited!









Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## ceph0411

Ordered with their spring sales (by 4/15 but now extended) 20% discount and will ship out after 4/30. 
You can buy it elsewhere for the original price if you don't wanna wait.


----------



## extski

This is coming today. Right after ordering, got an email that my watch is coming from their new batch where they switched from the STP 1-11 movement to Ronda R-150


----------



## SeizeTheMeans

Bought this here on wus this week.









Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jimhalinda

This one is arriving today:


----------



## ChristheE

I just got the tracking number for one of these. I'm stoked to try it out. I'm going to try a few different NATO's on it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowplay

First time poster. Was introduced to this forum by a fellow poster and watch aficionado on a college football forum. I received this handsome piece (Casual Sport Quartz [96B298] model) a week or two ago. I am loving it!


----------



## Spartan247

Going Ham


----------



## Shadowplay

Spartan247 said:


> Going Ham


Hamilton Field Khaki is on my list of pieces to add to my wardrobe.

Also, see the gold and blue colors on my State flag that is my avatar? They represent my Alma mater, S! J! S! U! Home of the original Spartans! ??

#SpartanUp


----------



## James Haury

Nothing arrived in t







he post today. But ,I do have a watch to show you.







This watch(the head anyway) was in a box on the table in the corner of my apartment. I had a #371 battery(My Invicta died :^( ) I put it in the watch. Then reinserted and tightened the 4 screws holding on the case back and Voila(= there it is ,there you are)it works .I have a 2 pc Timex nylon strap and it is on that now. The watch is 40 mm wide 44mm lug end to lug end. It takes an 18 mm strap and is







8.5 mm thick. The







crystal appears to be mineral glass. Model # is T011-312791. The watch appears to be of 1991 vintage.


----------



## thejollywatcher

My grail Zelos Mako Frost arrived this morning.


















Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Sien3

Super excited for these two! Sadly the gshock will take a whole month as I could only find it on eBay from a seller in Hong Kong.


----------



## Jody1Kenobi

Looking forward to receiving a Seiko SRPC15 UFO that I bought off of the bay:









The previous owner modded it with Marine Master hands and is including the original hands as well.


----------



## vicehonda

Feeling the green on these 2 incoming arrivals


----------



## ZM-73

In today's mail, Silverwood mechanical jump hour. Certainly different, loving the look.


----------



## Cvp33

*Ashford + Alpina AlpinerX*

$995 Retail
$255 Sale
$227 LOVEMOM coupon
*$220 NET after 3% TOPCASH rebate*

LINKY - > Alpina Men's Watch AL-283LBN5NAQ6










REVIEW that sealed the deal for me.


----------



## Jody1Kenobi

ZM-73 said:


> In today's mail, Silverwood mechanical jump hour. Certainly different, loving the look.
> View attachment 15852011
> 
> View attachment 15852013


Umm, I need to know more about this watch. A quick Google search turned up nada.


----------



## ZM-73

Jody1Kenobi said:


> Umm, I need to know more about this watch. A quick Google search turned up nada.


Silverwood are made by wristwatchSkiutte on Etsy.


----------



## whatmeworry

A long held want









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kubby

Congratulations on Scratching that itch! 

Wear it in good health.

K.


----------



## catsteeth

whatmeworry said:


> A long held want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love 9F's, and the 44gs case design. 
The accuracy is so good it's improbable. The facets, shamfers, and surface work is biblically good. That the second hand hits the indices spot on is pure joy.
Wear in health, fantastic watches.


----------



## yankeexpress

Arrived from Oz, a model 1953 Asia Mechanical Watch Group limited to 300:



Came with no end links. Had to dig around for some.


----------



## JLittle

got this coming


----------



## CyrusV22




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Cvp33

Zelos Hammerhead V3 (my 3rd HH and my 6th Z)

2 cheap automatic Langdons


----------



## CyrusV22

Hamtun Kraken, if it arrives one day ....


----------



## Sh1nj1

Daily Deal on Ashford yesterday (probably still available at $18.99) and shipped today - my first Timex.


----------



## SteamJ

I may have something grail-worthy on order. It's not super expensive but it would be such a highlight of my collection if my preorder was in time. I'm not going to say more since I'll be depressed if it doesn't happen but I will say more if it ships from Japan at the end of May.


----------



## Slant

SteamJ said:


> I may have something grail-worthy on order. It's not super expensive but it would be such a highlight of my collection if my preorder was in time. I'm not going to say more since I'll be depressed if it doesn't happen but I will say more if it ships from Japan at the end of May.


This one?


----------



## mykkus

First foray into aliexpress
ordered this morning









82.02US $ 69% OFF|Waterproof automatic watch men Sapphire Crystal Stainless Steel NH35 Automatic Mechanical Men's watch 1970 Abalone Dive Watch|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## catsteeth

Slant said:


> This one?


What is the pattern/picture on the dial please ?


----------



## Slant

catsteeth said:


> What is the pattern/picture on the dial please ?


It's an image of a portion of Godzilla's body. Most notable bits are its dorsal plates (spikes on the back).


----------



## catsteeth

Slant said:


> It's an image of a portion of Godzilla's body. Most notable bits are its dorsal plates (spikes on the back).


Cheers


----------



## Trapok

catsteeth said:


> What is the pattern/picture on the dial please ?


Promaster


----------



## mykkus

That red godzilla is truly badass.


----------



## rwbenjey

Just pre-ordered the new CW Sealander GMT in white


----------



## James Haury

Trapok said:


> Promaster


----------



## SteamJ

Slant said:


> This one?


Could be. I'll confirm once I'm sure my preorder was in time. My order did move to processing and wasn't cancelled so that's a good sign.


----------



## Slant

SteamJ said:


> Could be. I'll confirm once I'm sure my preorder was in time. My order did move to processing and wasn't cancelled so that's a good sign.


Well, good luck on getting your avatar 😉


----------



## Jugsy




----------



## catsteeth

Jugsy said:


> View attachment 15867016
> 
> 
> View attachment 15867017
> 
> 
> View attachment 15867019


I'd like been keen to see some close up pics of the Escapement Time (especially of the case), when you get that please. The faceted bar indices, dauphine hands, blued seconds hand, and 44gs case shape all look a treat.


----------



## Jas26




----------



## ramrod77

Got some watches I've wanted for a minute. Seiko BottleCap in Black, Bulova Oceanographer (reissue orange & blue), Citizen Promaster - red surprisingly not as "bright" as I thought more of a burgundy. Another bulova 262 kz chrono coming in Saturday. Great week!!


----------



## Dxnnis

A-2TR Vintage GMT picking it up Monday, love the A-2T vintage I already have so thought why not get this as well


----------



## Watchman83

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nastang87xx

Jugsy said:


> View attachment 15867016
> 
> 
> View attachment 15867017
> 
> 
> View attachment 15867019


I have a Crimson Zelos HH3 coming as well! Super excited for it!

I'm also so close to ordering an Orient Star.


----------



## JLittle

Jugsy said:


> View attachment 15867016
> 
> 
> View attachment 15867017
> 
> 
> View attachment 15867019


Beautiful choices


----------



## nastang87xx

I lied. Changed my mind.

Going with an RE-AT0002E00B instead.










I've wanted a green dial watch and an open heart. I think I found a winner to kill two birds with one stone.

And also:


----------



## JLittle

Jugsy said:


> View attachment 15867016
> 
> 
> View attachment 15867017
> 
> 
> View attachment 15867019


Had never seen that RLG. Saw this picture, loved it, and decided to order it. At $137 bucks (with coupon) I HAD to do it. Thank you.


----------



## beansandcornbread




----------



## jimhalinda

Spotted this for sale recently, should be here in the next couple of days.

I should have bought one of these back when they came out! I hope this one is in good working order as the seller claims:


----------



## usclassic

Well not exactly.....I got the new blue dial S1


----------



## catsteeth

usclassic said:


> Well not exactly.....I got the new blue dial S1
> 
> View attachment 15879773


Love the mini Eye of Sauron. Or balance bearing jewel, depending on whether you're a resident of Middle earth, or Planet earth.

Cool lugs, and colour 👍


----------



## Sh1nj1

My first Zelos and only third diver... Now just have to find an affordable black tropic strap...


----------



## thejollywatcher

Snagged this titanium beauty today.



















Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Mediocre

usclassic said:


> Well not exactly.....I got the new blue dial S1
> 
> View attachment 15879773


Nice!! Glad this one is beyond my current, ambiguous impulse buy limit....I know because I checked.

Looks great!!


----------



## WizardofWatch

Hoping to have it on my wrist within 1 week


----------



## Jugsy

catsteeth said:


> I'd like been keen to see some close up pics of the Escapement Time (especially of the case), when you get that please. The faceted bar indices, dauphine hands, blued seconds hand, and 44gs case shape all look a treat.


----------



## catsteeth

Jugsy said:


> View attachment 15881347
> 
> View attachment 15881348
> 
> View attachment 15881350
> 
> View attachment 15881352
> 
> View attachment 15881353


Thank you. That's very attractive. The parchment cream of the dial, the touch of blue on the seconds hand, dauphine hands, and minimum dial text. All go together beautifully.


----------



## peakay

Delivered this morning... Pagani PD1673.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

I've been on a bit off a Citizen watch buying spree as of late, and have just bought a Citizen CA7040-85E pilot style watch and I'm excited! I borrowed some pics of the interwebs. The best aspect of this watch for me is the clean dial, especially for a Chrono which can be a cluttered mess and the cool lume. Pretty sure the bracelets garbage! so ill put something better on it like a Horween leather pilot's strap.

Cheers...


----------



## jkpa

Looked on and off for a while. Purchased today, should come next week.

King Turtle green


----------



## usclassic




----------



## Pongster

latest arrival









four expected (paid already). One has a July 2021 shipping date. Another has April 2022. Two others dont have ETAs yet.


----------



## junkCollector

Pongster said:


> latest arrival
> View attachment 15884024
> 
> 
> four expected (paid already). One has a July 2021 shipping date. Another has April 2022. Two others dont have ETAs yet.


I've stared at this watch for well over twenty minutes... My brain hurts...


----------



## Pongster

junkCollector said:


> I've stared at this watch for well over twenty minutes... My brain hurts...


that's long. If you stared at it in real life, the hand with number 1 would be pointing at the red 45 after you stopped staring.


----------



## delmar39

Orient RA Kamasu in green (arriving this week). Always fancied one to add to my smallish collection of micro brand/sub £500 collection. In house movement appeals and the green can look black in certain lights, so it’s not too in your face for a green diver. 

Also the new Axios Pathfinder (backer 278 on Kickstarter). Delivery around November so something to look forward to. Looking at the grey dial variant.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jugsy

delmar39 said:


> Orient RA Kamasu in green (arriving this week). Always fancied one to add to my smallish collection of micro brand/sub £500 collection. In house movement appeals and the green can look black in certain lights, so it's not too in your face for a green diver.
> 
> Also the new Axios Pathfinder (backer 278 on Kickstarter). Delivery around November so something to look forward to. Looking at the grey dial variant.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you know what colour you are choosing on the Pathfinder? I backed it as well but I'm trying to decide between Crimson and Copper.


----------



## catsteeth

Pongster said:


> latest arrival
> View attachment 15884024
> 
> 
> four expected (paid already). One has a July 2021 shipping date. Another has April 2022. Two others dont have ETAs yet.


Very cool watch 👍
I love a wandering hour movement. Ever since I first saw the Arnold & Son Golden Wheel when it came out (2015?) I've wanted one.
Gorilla Watches do one, but I'm not keen on the sporty resin case. AP is famous for them. I believe Moser & Cie have one out recently too. All too rich for me...
Angels watches did a pre-order (Kickstarter) at Xmas for an affordable one, but I missed out..... Totally gutted. I think they're coming near the end of the year. I'm going to try for one of theirs, when they're released.

This is the A&S Golden Wheel, because we all like pictures.


----------



## delmar39

Jugsy said:


> Do you know what colour you are choosing on the Pathfinder? I backed it as well but I'm trying to decide between Crimson and Copper.


I'm going for the grey dial. Although now the green and meteorite have been unlocked I'm tempted by one of these. The problem with having too much choice! I'm sure it'll be great whatever the colourway 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nastang87xx

Received my RE-AT0002E00B. Stunner. The dial is gorgeous. Pictures do it no justice and in the sun, it's mesmerizing. I can't believe this thing costs what it does. As with many Orients, the clasp isn't fantastic but it's perfectly acceptable for the price I paid.


----------



## hollywoodphil

I'm so exciting!
















Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jugsy

hollywoodphil said:


> I'm so exciting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


One of the guys on the Zelos Timekeepers group posted one of the coolest photos of this particular model today:


----------



## hollywoodphil

Jugsy said:


> One of the guys on the Zelos Timekeepers group posted one of the coolest photos of this particular model today:
> View attachment 15886847


It'll be my first Zelos. 
Maybe I'll join that group later.

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rwbenjey

Just ordered the Lorier Neptune III in blue.


----------



## syfx010

Newly arrived this week. SN0058 with MOP dial. Also had another San Martin that came with this, but took pictures of this first.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

I've just bought a Citizen BM7430-89L with a blue dial and it's awesome! Plus it's Super Titanium and sapphire for $190 US and free DHL so I think it's a no-brainer. Pics from the web...














...


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

ncmoto said:


> these two soon
> View attachment 15744528
> 
> View attachment 15744534


That's a nice watch!! How are you liking it after a few months?


----------



## syfx010

I took some pictures of the newly arrived SN0058 next to my Datejust 126300 today for reference. I used to think the blue dial on my Datejust stood out. But it just looks so tame next to the MOP dial on the San Martin.


----------



## Old_Tractor

I've never bought a Chinese brand, much less actually purchased a watch on AliExpress...but here goes! At 40mm, it's the right size for me. It has a sapphire crystal and a Miyota 9015 and I got the one on mesh...for, after all coupons...$117. It's not a homage, but has a traditional dress watch look. 50m water resistance is perfectly acceptable for this type of watch. We'll see what its like when I get it!


----------



## Spartan247

The Mrs and I celebrate 20 years of marriage next month. To mark the occasion she is getting a diamond ring. I got this...










Hoping to have it in a few days.


----------



## ramrod77

Always wanted a Spaceview and couldn't resist this Bulova Accutron II especially since it's brand new and $128 - $30 coupon I had !!!!


----------



## Piede

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G780F met Tapatalk


----------



## rwbenjey

Arrived yesterday : )


----------



## James Haury

usclassic said:


> Well not exactly.....I got the new blue dial S1
> 
> View attachment 15879773


The music sounds like it could be from a Clint Eastwood spaghetti western. That's not necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## James Haury

I received the most Doo Doo tastic watch I have ever had the misfortune to purchase.







This thing is like 100% plastic. It looks good on the web and they claim the case is alloy but it must be some alloy of plastic.


----------



## Mediocre

James Haury said:


> I received the most Doo Doo tastic watch I have ever had the misfortune to purchase.
> View attachment 15895216
> This thing is like 100% plastic. It looks good and they claim the case is alloy but it must be some alloy of plastic.


Refund?


----------



## James Haury

Mediocre said:


> Refund?


IT would cost me more to ship it back than it is worth. It's probably going to keep time but boy it is horrid.


----------



## James Haury

Pongster said:


> latest arrival
> View attachment 15884024
> 
> 
> four expected (paid already). One has a July 2021 shipping date. Another has April 2022. Two others dont have ETAs yet.


How do you tell the time?


----------



## catsteeth

James Haury said:


> I received the most Doo Doo tastic watch I have ever had the misfortune to purchase.
> View attachment 15895216
> This thing is like 100% plastic. It looks good on the web and they claim the case is alloy but it must be some alloy of plastic.


I'm confused..... Did you check the mushrooms you were last cooking with. Sometimes the wrong ones can cause a certain amount of colourful confusion??


----------



## thewatchidiot

Arrived today










~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
"what's life without whimsy"


----------



## interloper07

I've had my eye on a Bulova Oceanographer reissue for a while. I finally pulled the trigger on the blue/orange version. I can't wait!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nastang87xx

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I've just bought a Citizen BM7430-89L with a blue dial and it's awesome! Plus it's Super Titanium and sapphire for $190 US and free DHL so I think it's a no-brainer. Pics from the web...
> View attachment 15888901
> View attachment 15888902
> ...


That looks like a great affordable dressy sport watch. I'm intrigued. Especially for $200.


----------



## Julian2020

Steeldive Squale Homage. It hasn't arrived and already I want to buy the real Squale. Is this meant to happen?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\

Some titanium goodness.


----------



## Kubby

@ Julian2020,

Same dilemma, acted upon!










K.


----------



## catsteeth

Kubby said:


> @ Julian2020,
> 
> Same dilemma, acted upon!
> 
> View attachment 15896208
> 
> 
> K.


Amazing picture. Especially that polished Squale case. Great optical effect, great watch 👍


----------



## Julian2020

Kubby said:


> @ Julian2020,
> 
> Same dilemma, acted upon!
> 
> View attachment 15896208
> 
> 
> K.


Ok, so it is normal. I better start saving up. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kubby

catsteeth said:


> Amazing picture. Especially that polished Squale case. Great optical effect, great watch 👍


Many thanks Cats, Your comments always appreciated!

K.


----------



## junkCollector

Julian2020 said:


> Steeldive Squale Homage. It hasn't arrived and already I want to buy the real Squale. Is this meant to happen?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same boat. But I'll never afford the real deal. So for now, I'm thoroughly enjoying the steeldive squale homage. Received mine a few weeks ago, on a steel engineer bracelet, very comfortable. Looks even better on a vintage styled leather strap.

The lume on that steeldive is pretty good too, stays glowing all night, until the sun comes back out.


----------



## James Haury

catsteeth said:


> I'm confused..... Did you check the mushrooms you were last cooking with. Sometimes the wrong ones can cause a certain amount of colourful confusion??


I'll end up giving it away


----------



## catsteeth

James Haury said:


> I'll end up giving it away
> View attachment 15897646


Yes... but .. that's got to be the best, most epic, most swirly, squiggly wiggly diddly piddly hand-set_ like ever_ 😉

However, it's a cool case. I've even started looking at bund straps in a different light. I never thought I'd do that.


----------



## atarione




----------



## James Haury

catsteeth said:


> Yes... but .. that's got to be the best, most epic, most swirly, squiggly wiggly diddly piddly hand-set_ like ever_ 😉
> 
> However, it's a cool case. I've even started looking at bund straps in a different light. I never thought I'd do that.


I bought it for the strap which fits my 7'' wrist. It cost 611 cents shipped. The watch will go to charity. No mushrooms were consumed in recent memory.


----------



## Dan byers

Seiko 5


----------



## Ziptie

Seller photos


----------



## MrDavePHX




----------



## MrDavePHX

Got it!


----------



## Mediocre

Ziptie said:


> Seller photos


Nice, Archimede really is under appreciated!



MrDavePHX said:


> View attachment 15903706
> 
> Got it!


Congratulations! It has so much going on, but it pulls it together really well!! That case just looks "right"!


----------



## Avidrider

seller photo, edited a bit


----------



## MrDavePHX

Congratulations! It has so much going on, but it pulls it together really well!! That case just looks "right"!
[/QUOTE]

Thanks! yeah, it's kind of busy, but I think it's gonna be pretty snazzy when the patina sets in.


----------



## Stelwick

Picking this up at a Citizen AD tomorrow. Like the color of the stock band but not the material, so ordered a Barton elite silicone in Army green. Chandler - Men's Eco-Drive Stainless Steel Watch BM8180-03E | Citizen


----------



## walpow

These two (the Timex isn't actually in the mail yet).


----------



## Ziptie

Stelwick said:


> Picking this up at a Citizen AD tomorrow. Like the color of the stock band but not the material, so ordered a Barton elite silicone in Army green. Chandler - Men's Eco-Drive Stainless Steel Watch BM8180-03E | Citizen


Classic.


----------



## Pachanga

zippofan said:


> Link to part 4
> 
> Incoming, what have you got in the mail (part 4)


I just preordered the Vaer D4 solar diver. I'm told it ships in mid-July. I love the look and the size of its 38mm case and 45mm lug-to-lug. Any ideas on what I can expect form Vaer or the Epson VS22 Solar movement?









D4 Atlantic - USA Solar 38mm


The D4 is our ultimate outdoor watch, combining best-in-class durability and full USA assembly, with the added appeal of a perpetually powered solar quartz movement.




www.vaerwatches.com


----------



## Wolfephoto

Hard to find SNK131 in NOS condition. Also ordered Mercedes hands. Def a bracelet upgrade as well.


----------



## brandon\

brandon\ said:


> Some titanium goodness.


I ended up sending it back.


The rotor was loud. I've had plenty of Miyota 8000 series and none were this loud. Maybe that was due to the Ti case?
The bezel was super soft and mushy. I don't mind 60-click bezels. But this one was junk.
The lume was weak.

So, I have this coming now....

It's still titanium. But it uses an NH35, so the rotor shouldn't be flapping around. And it uses C3 lume.


----------



## Mediocre

Stelwick said:


> Picking this up at a Citizen AD tomorrow. Like the color of the stock band but not the material, so ordered a Barton elite silicone in Army green. Chandler - Men's Eco-Drive Stainless Steel Watch BM8180-03E | Citizen


I hope it treats you half as well as ours did! I say "ours", because I bought one years ago, as they are a perfect daily wear IMO.

My wife saw it, liked it, tried it on, and it was gone lol. It put in many hours at work and home, never let her down. I snuck a wear occasionally as well


----------



## Tanz99

My first Invicta. Just to see what the hype is about.


----------



## James Haury

_i received three watches in the mail today,







This one is a Jlanda brand. I took the wrappings off and looked at it. If I did not know better I would have thought it was a low beat mechanical watch. It seems to tick about 4 times per second and sounds quite busy.(I put it up to my left ear) It is claimed to be all ss. The watch is 9mm thick, lug end to lug end measure is 47.5 mm. It is 41 mm wide and the Milanese mesh strap is 20 mm wide. It was about 80% off. This is a nice watch wr is 30 meters. Available in more colors other ( I just have a hankering for a green watch.) than green and quite inexpensive . I suspect it will go through batteries quickly. The calendar day is Chinese and English.. All three of these watches are from ALI express. The JLANDA has luminescence on the hour and minute hands and all numbers and indices. The other two have no luminescence._


----------



## James Haury

The second watch is branded Enmex design it is a backwards watch.







The strap is made of Nylon and leather and appears to be of good quality. The watch is 9mm thick, lug end to lug end measure is 49 mm. Width is 41.8 mm. The strap is 20mm thick it has an alloy case ss back and wr is 30 meters. this one was about 1/2 off?



 at 20.16Major Healy is wearing a watch on a cuff strap.


----------



## James Haury

The last watch I recieved today , frankly I bought it for the strap. The watch itself is no great shakes







The strap attachment points are 20 mm the pad is 53 mm and it is actual cow leather. It cost me 9.14 USD shipped. I will give the watch away. The strap just fits my 7 inch wrist with 1.5 " to spare with the reverse watch on it. The springbars for the reverse watch were a bit skinny so I supplemented them with some plasticc tubing from Q tips.. he did give Jean Luc good advice. ;^0 .
*Q*
Fictional character



  






*Description*
*Description*
Q is a fictional character, as well as the name of a race in Star Trek appearing in the Next Generation, Deep Space Nine, Voyager, and Lower Decks series and in related media. The most familiar Q is portrayed by John de Lancie. Wikipedia
Played by: John de Lancie
Created by: Gene Roddenberry; D. C. Fontana
First appearance: "Encounter at Farpoint" (1987), (The Next Generation)
Fictional universe: Star Trek


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Junghans Form A


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## SteamJ

Extremely happy with today's arrival. I think I just made it and got the last one in Japan.


----------



## nastang87xx

atarione said:


> View attachment 15897881


Nice. I'm really starting to get super turned on to green dials.


----------



## nastang87xx

SteamJ said:


> Extremely happy with today's arrival. I think I just made it and got the last one in Japan.
> 
> View attachment 15916480


What is it? That dial is awesome.


----------



## James Haury

nastang87xx said:


> What is it? That dial is awesome.


GODZILLA?


----------



## Trapok

SteamJ said:


> Extremely happy with today's arrival. I think I just made it and got the last one in Japan.
> 
> View attachment 15916480


I am waiting for my Godzilla too😀, what number you had?


----------



## SteamJ

Trapok said:


> I am waiting for my Godzilla too😀, what number you had?


I'm not sure. I don't see a number on it but I have horrible eyesight for something like this.



James Haury said:


> GODZILLA?





nastang87xx said:


> What is it? That dial is awesome.


Yes, it's a new LE for the new Godzilla Singular Point series. They made 500 of the red dial and 500 of a gray dial. It went to sold out on the site I ordered mine from after I placed my order. I may have gotten the last red dial in Japan.


----------



## Trapok

The grey one ;-)


----------



## mykkus

SteamJ said:


> Extremely happy with today's arrival. I think I just made it and got the last one in Japan.
> 
> View attachment 15916480


Love that. SOO MUCH LOVE...


----------



## DMCBanshee

Just got this Dievas Zeta Phantom, love the stealth looks


----------



## SteamJ

Trapok said:


> The grey one ;-)
> View attachment 15919153
> View attachment 15919154


Very nice. I went back and forth but I really wanted that red dial so I went with red. The gray looks great as well.


----------



## Fatboi_ET

docvail said:


> Wow. That's awesome.
> 
> This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## docvail

Fatboi_ET said:


> View attachment 15920709


I really like the case design. The PAM-style dial is just a bonus.


----------



## Hastie73

Arrived a couple of hours ago


----------



## bajamike

I've been looking for a white dive watch and ended up ordering one of these on Memorial day. Couldn't pass up on the sale.


----------



## nastang87xx

bajamike said:


> I've been looking for a white dive watch and ended up ordering one of these on Memorial day. Couldn't pass up on the sale.
> View attachment 15921843


What's the ACTUAL lug to lug on these? I've seen conflicting information?


----------



## whatmeworry

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Junghans Form A



















and it's in!


----------



## ElvisNixon

I THINK THIS IN COMING? OR IS IT OUT GOING?

*Tracking History
June 7, 2021, 4:45 pm*
Arrived at USPS Regional Destination Facility
MEDFORD OR DISTRIBUTION CENTER 
Your item arrived at our MEDFORD OR DISTRIBUTION CENTER destination facility on June 7, 2021 at 4:45 pm. The item is currently in transit to the destination.
*June 7, 2021, 9:26 am*
Arrived at USPS Facility
CENTRAL POINT, OR 97502 
*June 7, 2021, 7:34 am*
Arrived at Post Office
CENTRAL POINT, OR 97502 
*June 7, 2021, 4:08 am*
Departed USPS Regional Facility
MEDFORD OR DISTRIBUTION CENTER 
*June 6, 2021, 5:13 am*
Arrived at USPS Regional Facility
MEDFORD OR DISTRIBUTION CENTER 
*June 6, 2021, 2:00 am*
Departed USPS Regional Facility
EUGENE OR DISTRIBUTION CENTER 
*June 5, 2021, 7:22 pm*
Arrived at USPS Regional Destination Facility
EUGENE OR DISTRIBUTION CENTER 
*June 4, 2021*
In Transit to Next Facility
*May 31, 2021, 7:03 pm*
Departed USPS Regional Facility
CHICAGO IL INTERNATIONAL DISTRIBUTION CENTER 
*May 30, 2021, 9:32 am*
Arrived at USPS Regional Facility
CHICAGO IL INTERNATIONAL DISTRIBUTION CENTER 
*May 28, 2021, 11:19 am*
Processed Through Facility
ISC CHICAGO IL (USPS) 
*May 27, 2021, 6:51 pm*
Processed Through Facility
TORONTO-A, CANADA

Origin Post is Preparing Shipment
*May 26, 2021, 11:24 am*
Acceptance
CANADA


----------



## TehKing




----------



## TehKing




----------



## ZM-73

On it's way from Japan, Rado Marstron.


----------



## Lou93

Hello everyone, I need a little help. I want to buy this Certina cal. 25-66 watch, but I'm not sure because it is damaged on the back side. Can you give me advice about the condition of the watch? Thanks.


----------



## catsteeth

Lou93 said:


> Hello everyone, I need a little help. I want to buy this Certina cal. 25-66 watch, but I'm not sure because it is damaged on the back side. Can you give me advice about the condition of the watch? Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 15930630
> View attachment 15930631
> View attachment 15930632
> View attachment 15930633


Very hard to do from pictures.
It's a lovely watch, clean looking movement. There's cosmetic damage to the back.

The most important question is how good is the movement? After that, is the case in working order and whole? After that is the cosmetic look of it.

I don't know how experienced you are. So apologies if this obvious. Buying vintage is a crap shoot. If you have an honest seller, you'll be fine. You can only ask them.

If they say they _don't know_, I assume they just don't want to lie.

For example "is the movement working well"?..... "Don't know, not tried it". To me that means stay away unless you want to pay for a service.


----------



## Lou93

catsteeth said:


> Very hard to do from pictures.
> It's a lovely watch, clean looking movement. There's cosmetic damage to the back.
> 
> The most important question is how good is the movement? After that, is the case in working order and whole? After that is the cosmetic look of it.
> 
> I don't know how experienced you are. So apologies if this obvious. Buying vintage is a crap shoot. If you have an honest seller, you'll be fine. You can only ask them.
> 
> If they say they _don't know_, I assume they just don't want to lie.
> 
> For example "is the movement working well"?..... "Don't know, not tried it". To me that means stay away unless you want to pay for a service.


I'm not experienced. I like the brand and the watch, and the price is appealing (40 euros). The seller said the movement is okay, but there's damage on the back side on the case of the watch.


----------



## catsteeth

Lou93 said:


> I'm not experienced. I like the brand and the watch, and the price is appealing (40 euros). The seller said the movement is okay, but there's damage on the back side on the case of the watch.


Okay, so how well do you know the seller?

Modern automatics are accurate to seconds a day. Most 10 seconds or less a day. But 30 seconds is acceptable for cheaper affordables.
However, vintage go by a different standard. Okay in vintage world can mean out by 5 mins a day. However, it may well be very accurate, many are.

So you have to decide if you're happy with the timekeeping, and happy with the damage to the back - (I'm assuming the case back does secure properly and the damage is only cosmetic).


----------



## Squirrelly

Just ordered this new oxblood face Spinnaker chrono model from Watches.com:








Use of the discount code *REWIND* got me a 20% discount!  😁


----------



## bigoldthor

Have the venerable SKX009J1 on the rubber strap coming in this week:


----------



## bigoldthor

Also have this Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Tough BN0211-50E coming in today. Something about it just spoke to me...not sure how or why, but I just love the simple, tough looks of it.


----------



## James Haury

This arrived today along with 2 leather straps. 1 is black and one brown. They are 3 mm thick and oiled ,waxed they are nice. The strap it comes on is nice but it's not leather so It was replaced with the brown strap. The length of the watch is 49 mm it is 12 mm thick and it takes a 20 mm strap. WR is 30 meters. It is very ORANGE . That's why I bought it for under 15 bucks. There is no lume on this whatsoever.


----------



## Ziptie

James Haury said:


> It is very ORANGE . That's why I bought it
> View attachment 15933417


Totally valid. I love a nice orange watch. I have an awesome black and orange Bertucci.


----------



## Jugsy




----------



## James Haury

Ziptie said:


> Totally valid. I love a nice orange watch. I have an awesome black and orange Bertucci.


Much better than mine but I'm not going swimming anytime soon. Bertucci watches have good wr.


----------



## sabba




----------



## brandon\

TehKing said:


> View attachment 15929057


I'm looking forward to real pics&#8230;


----------



## James Haury

I received today another REGINALD a BELUSHI(not sure whether it's named after Jim or John) and a JLANDA. The bracelet on the REGINALD is a bit rattly but ROLEX started with folded steel bracelets. The JLANDA is like my green dial. It just has a black dial and a regular quartz movement not a High beat as the green dial seems to have. The lume does not seem as good. I am actually wearing the Reginald on the bracelet. It actually fits okay. I was going to give the Reggie to a friend but am not so sure now.I have a couple of hand wind Timex watches I can send which are suitable for a lady.


----------



## Squirrelly

Squirrelly said:


> Just ordered this new oxblood face Spinnaker chrono model from Watches.com:
> View attachment 15931683
> 
> Use of the discount code *REWIND* got me a 20% discount!  😁


Arrived today in the mail:








Very nicely finished, has a nice weight - I like it! I was a little afraid the face would be too red but it's quite subtle. Has a screw down crown and screw down chrono pushers too. I've never had screw down pushers in a watch before.


----------



## TehKing

brandon\ said:


> I'm looking forward to real pics&#8230;


It was supposed to be here today, but UPS said I wasn't home even though I've been here all day.


----------



## bigoldthor

Citizen NY0040-17LE...should be here Monday.


----------



## Toomanywatchesklm

Just received my reissue Devil Diver today. Very pleased with it. Especially for under $400.00..


----------



## DC guy

Smiths PRS-29A. A classic W10 British military field watch faithfully reissued by Timefactors . First purchase in 1 year!


----------



## burnki

DC guy said:


> ...First purchase in 1 year!
> View attachment 15938866


I feel like I have picked up the slack, because I've definitely purchased more than 1! Love the look of that Smiths - congrats!


----------



## Julian2020

I was going to buy a Rolex Submariner, but the AD told me there was a 4 year waiting list. So I bought a Steeldive. It arrived in 2 weeks and keeps within +/- 7s per day.


----------



## TehKing

brandon\ said:


> I'm looking forward to real pics&#8230;


----------



## brandon\

TehKing said:


> View attachment 15940730


That comes together in the flesh. Does it have Indiglo?


----------



## TehKing

brandon\ said:


> That comes together in the flesh. Does it have Indiglo?


I like it more now that I have it. The gold tones aren't "in your face", and it seems quite well put together.

No Indiglo, which isn't a deal-breaker for me. The lume seems OK, I'll see how it performs in that regard later.


----------



## Shadowplay

Posted these on the respective manufacturers' threads, but will post them here too. Got these last week.

This one arrived on my b-day, yay!









This one arrived later in the week;


----------



## Lab4Us

Just awaiting Formex shipping notice&#8230;


----------



## cmiguelq

Arrived today! Borealis Sea Storm V2 Bronze


----------



## burnki

Anyone else waiting on the new Direnzo? I went with the green…


----------



## Trapok




----------



## nastang87xx

This strap is going on my PRS516 carbon. I'm going to fall in love with that piece again. I slowly over time loathed the strap that comes with it.


----------



## Kenster21

Just arrive a few minutes ago.


----------



## dubhead

Scratching my itch until I got enough for my next big purchase...


----------



## ZM-73

Incoming today, Rado Marstron. Remarkably good condition for its age. And only a minor adjustment for the bracelet to fit.


----------



## James Haury

I have the brown dial version which arrived last week. these are on final clearance only brown dial and white left. Only 9.64 USD. It comes on a nice NATO strap. The watch is 12mm thick 42 mm wide and 48 mm long. It takes a 22 mm strap. The case is alloy with a pop off ss back. Water resistance is 30 meters. The supplied strap makes it sit a bit high on my wrist so I switched to a one layer light brown strap which my UZI was on.


----------



## mkt3000

I wanted something with a green face, and the price was right. Should arrive Monday of next week.


----------



## Charliejadk

mkt3000 said:


> I wanted something with a green face, and the price was right. Should arrive Monday of next week.
> View attachment 15944996


I have that exact same watch. I very much enjoy it. I hope you do too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino

I've tried the normal GA-2100 Casioak but it wore too big, so I'm currently waiting for this rainbow 'mini Casioak' GMA-S2100


----------



## Lab4Us

Lab4Us said:


> Just awaiting Formex shipping notice&#8230;
> 
> View attachment 15940851


It will get here someday. Already had two estimated date of delivery changes, now I have a "check back tomorrow" for a delivery date.


----------



## 1Wolf1

Been looking and wanting this for a while. Finally, comfortable with the funds and pulled the trigger. Looked on line after getting my shipped notification and notice it's listed as sold out.


----------



## JohnM67

From the web:


----------



## bigclive2011

Casioak all black…..arriving Tmw 👍


----------



## DC guy

DC guy said:


> Smiths PRS-29A. A classic W10 British military field watch faithfully reissued by Timefactors . First purchase in 1 year!
> View attachment 15938866


Just delivered! Man this is a keeper. And it's got a buttery smooth hand winding ETA2801 movement despite the seller advertising it as a Sellita. Score!!





  








2022196B-14AE-4793-9E52-EF4DFF7D75D6.jpeg




__
DC guy


__
Jun 21, 2021












  








FEC43E8C-5735-42EA-99C7-E00291CA7323.jpeg




__
DC guy


__
Jun 21, 2021












  








6920C866-FE5C-4D58-A82B-92A8EDD74D72.jpeg




__
DC guy


__
Jun 21, 2021












  








0D8F0617-1050-43C1-833D-0DA715E724C7.jpeg




__
DC guy


__
Jun 21, 2021


----------



## jkpa

A watch I didn't even know existed until a few months ago: the Citizen Signature Octavia Carbon BL5500-58E.

I have the regular version already so this will be fun.


----------



## James Haury

I needed a # 371 battery for my TITAN watch(mfd in India) so I went to Esslinger.com and ordered one plus 20mm by 1.8 mm spring bars 20 of them. It arrived one day later and with shipping it came to 10.65 USD. I bought cyclops and glue from them before .My eyes aren't as good as they used to be. Installation of the cyclops (5 in all) went well.


----------



## Skeptical

I finally got my hands on one of these.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stoicromance

DC guy said:


> Just delivered! Man this is a keeper. And it's got a buttery smooth hand winding ETA2801 movement despite the seller advertising it as a Sellita. Score!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2022196B-14AE-4793-9E52-EF4DFF7D75D6.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> DC guy
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 21, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FEC43E8C-5735-42EA-99C7-E00291CA7323.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> DC guy
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 21, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6920C866-FE5C-4D58-A82B-92A8EDD74D72.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> DC guy
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 21, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0D8F0617-1050-43C1-833D-0DA715E724C7.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> DC guy
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 21, 2021


Nice, I just got a PRS40 and love it.


----------



## SteamJ

I have one of these Hirsch leather/rubber hybrid straps incoming.









To go on this.


----------



## bigoldthor

Received today: Citizen Promaster NY0040-17LE


----------



## ncmoto

This mod soon


----------



## Docrwm

Two from Aliexpress: a Black & Blue PD-1671 and a Steeldive SD1979 (but without logo)


----------



## WanderingFool

Coming Friday via USPS, I mean coming sometime soon, probably, if it doesn't get lost via USPS...


----------



## aw17

I am trying one more bronze..After deciding that I don't like bronze watches, I come back one more time again thinking about the special feel, history, vintage vibe and try again,,
The last two years I flipped a Borealis Oceanaut Bronze and a San Martin 62Mas bronze, and now ordered this Wicked Pearl Diver with the green dial.


----------



## jkpa

Just arrived! Just a tad overlap in the collection


----------



## Mr.V1984

Hopefully by next Wednesday.


----------



## junkCollector

Some things from Ali express....
Already have one Cadisen and one steeldive and very happy with both, so I'm gonna try one more of each.
And some straps.


----------



## carbon_dragon

I just purchased one of these on eBay. Paid too much but I have a similar one and it's awfully pretty. Note this picture is from the OceanX website. It's a render not a photo I think but judging from my previous similar watch, it's a pretty good indication of what it will look like. The rubber strap is fairly comfortable. Note also that though I've provided a link to the website, as far as I know you can't actually buy this one from there as far as I can tell. These special editions are kind of the upper end of OceanX watches (which isn't saying much). By price it's not cheap but it would be considered cheap compared to a lot of other brands (even some micro brands). 
SMS322 - Special Edition 86pcs - SHARKMASTER 300+ 44mm (automatic) SWISS MADE - COLLECTION - Ocean X Watch


----------



## catsteeth

carbon_dragon said:


> I just purchased one of these on eBay. Paid too much but I have a similar one and it's awfully pretty. Note this picture is from the OceanX website. It's a render not a photo I think but judging from my previous similar watch, it's a pretty good indication of what it will look like. The rubber strap is fairly comfortable. Note also that though I've provided a link to the website, as far as I know you can't actually buy this one from there as far as I can tell. These special editions are kind of the upper end of OceanX watches (which isn't saying much). By price it's not cheap but it would be considered cheap compared to a lot of other brands (even some micro brands).
> SMS322 - Special Edition 86pcs - SHARKMASTER 300+ 44mm (automatic) SWISS MADE - COLLECTION - Ocean X Watch
> View attachment 15961483


I'd be keen to see a whole bunch of pictures and close ups when you get that, please 
Very cool look 👍


----------



## Docrwm

junkCollector said:


> Some things from Ali express....
> Already have one Cadisen and one steeldive and very happy with both, so I'm gonna try one more of each.
> And some straps.
> View attachment 15961306
> View attachment 15961307


I'd be interested in some accurate length measurements on those straps when you get them. I typically need a Long strap and unfortunately I find that the lengths listed are often.....optimistic....on the makers websites


----------



## junkCollector

Docrwm said:


> I'd be interested in some accurate length measurements on those straps when you get them. I typically need a Long strap and unfortunately I find that the lengths listed are often.....optimistic....on the makers websites


I'll do my best to get some good measurements and try to quote you back in here once I receive them.


----------



## Docrwm

junkCollector said:


> I'll do my best to get some good measurements and try to quote you back in here once I receive them.


Very kind of you, thanks! They look terrific BTW, just the styles I prefer (and of course BB glove leather) so I'm obviously interested in getting a couple if....well you know. Regards.


----------



## omMIega

Never bought anything watch related on Prime Day until now&#8230;incoming! Should arrive tomorrow. Surprisingly little info on the web re. SZSB016. Had been saving up for a while and was trying to narrow down my SS, blue dial, fixed (brush or polish) bezel, on a bracelet options. Had been coveting a couple Montas, Railmaster, Longines Spirit, & tried on a BB41 at AD. Then I see this thing for $280. As I told my wife, "I couldn't afford not to buy this". My first Seiko. I'll post my first WUS review after a week on the wrist.


----------



## JoeyT

I don’t have any watches incoming but I have a watch roll coming in!!!! Super excited


----------



## Docrwm

Just arrived at the door. Two links out (screw links BTW), all others needed tightening, adjust to 2nd micro hole (3rd prevented the milled clasp from securing), and on the wrist. Seems to be as advertised for $117 through Amazon. So far, everything is working as it should. Cleaned the crown tube threads with dental floss and they are SMOOTH now. Bezel is very nice with no backplay. Brushing on the sides is competently done. So far, all is good.


----------



## ObiWonWD40

This last week I got a New Watch, not a big surprise there then!

But every now and then you get a watch that blows your socks off! So as I sit here in bare feet writing this you can guess what I mean:

Specification First, Photos to follow!


BrandCitizenRecipientMensWatch DisplayAnalogueMovementSolar PoweredWatch Case MaterialStainless steel CaseWatch Strap MaterialStainless steel braceletStrap /Bracelet colourSilver StrapClasp TypePush ButtonCase TypeSilver ToneWatch MarkersBatonsDial ShapeRound DialDial ColourBlue DialBezel TypeFixed BezelCASE DEPTH (APPROX)10mmCASE WIDTH (APPROX)45mmWater Resistance200MWatch FeaturesDate, ECO Drive, Radio Controlled, TachymeterPackagingCitizen presentation box

Very Well Specified, and as lockdowns are retired, this will be my new travel watch I think.


















Stock Photo!

Let me say that this is quite a big beast and it is quite heavy, not that I notice it on the wrist. but it has everything I want and need in a watch to travel with!

Currently the City indicator is set to LON and it should adjust automatically from the Radio Signal to change as Summer time comes off in the Autumn, (Fall). Being Solar it should not need a new battery for a long time. I like the fact that if you take it off and store in in the dark it shuts down and goes the sleep, only waking up and adjusting to the correct time/date when you put it in the light as a power saving measure.

My first impressions are that this is a very capable and comfortable watch, that does the job I need with no fuss!

Best regards
Jim


----------



## Jappaner

Vratislavia Conceptum - Retrosport 01 , received yesterday. My first single hand watch. Design based on Ferrari 308 GTB dashboard.


----------



## Kubby

Oh my! 40mm goodness!










K.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Just got this PVD Zixen Hydromatic


----------



## usclassic

After wearing bronze I didn't like wearing my SS watches, wearing my Hammy PVD right now. So what's a poor boy to do. Well titanium is the choice for summer with titanium bracelet to match. Yes and 20mm lugs. 200m WR, sapphire crystal, no date, VITON gaskets, ULTRAHEX coating, NH38A, screw links bracelet with screwdriver included.....I could go on but I especially like getting a nice welcome and invitation to join a Facebook fan group even though I do not do facebook.

Good story behind the brand and a lot of satisfied customer posts to read.

Copied some pictures off the review...



















*Specifications - RZE Endeavour Ti*

*Dimensions*: Case Diameter - 39.6mm, Thickness - 12.2mm, Lug to Lug - 46.1mm, Lug Width - 20mm
*Movement*: Seiko SII NH38A, 21,600vph, 3Hz, Hackable, Self Winding, 41hr Power Reserve
*Case Material*: Titanium Grade 2, UltraHex 1200Hv Scratch Resistant Coating
*Bezel*: 120 Click Unidirectional, Titanium Grade 2, Lumed Marker
*Dial*: Textured, Applied Indexes, No-Date
*Bracelet*: Titanium Grade 2, UltraHex, Solid H-Link, Screw Pins, Milled & Signed Clasp
*Crystal*: Flat Sapphire, Underside Anti-Reflective Coatings
*Lume*: Swiss Super Luminova® C3 & BGW9
*Water Resistance*: 200m / 20ATM / 660_ft _
*Caseback*: Titanium, Screw Down, Viton® Gasket, Unique Serial Number
*Crown*: Titanium, 7mm, Screw Down, Signed
*Weight: *97g (_Sized up for my 6¾″ wrist_)
*Where to Buy*: *RZE Watches* *RESOLUTE COLLECTION*
*Warranty*: 2 Years International

*RZE Watches - Introduction*
_"We believe in experimenting often. Always trying new things, always improving and always moving forward; together with our stakeholders, suppliers and customers. Our criteria for the best product rests on function, repairability, and foremost, durability. We firmly believe in repairing over replacing our products and ultimately building a product that can last for generations, or at the very least, be recycled. Making the very best matters for saving our planet.
We hinge our core to doing good by our people and our planet. We focus on building durable products to last for generations so there is no need for replacing, keeping our eyes focused on protecting our Mother Earth every step of our production process. Friendship is what keeps us together and community is what keeps us moving. We always want to cultivate a spirit of community with our customers, always remaining humble, open to feedback and/or criticism."_

Travis Tan Owner, RZE Watches

So far my experience with Travis has been great. Look forward to sharing the watch arrival here soon.


----------



## Mr.V1984

Just delivered.


----------



## Sam-e

My first Chinese mechanical chronograph. Fedex just delivered. Came with a sunglass pouch, a springbar tool and a strap with Chinese characters on it that I will probably never touch. Overall quite impressed with this movement. I've been looking for a true panda dial chronograph that's not a meca quartz and is under 40mm for a few years with no luck. Wasn't too fond of EMG (too big), Sugess for the name, Seagull's "21 Zuan", and Mercer's sub dials a bit thick. I guess the Lorier Panda Chrono would be a close contender especially with its unique styling, but I couldn't justify the price.


----------



## JohnM67

Pushing the limits of what I consider affordable, picture from the web:


----------



## carbon_dragon

catsteeth said:


> I'd be keen to see a whole bunch of pictures and close ups when you get that, please
> Very cool look 👍


----------



## snowman40

A couple of new arrivals for me.

A Dailos Waveform (Titanium Diver) and a Vario 1918 Trench Watch in brass (40mm version).

I'm very pleased with both watches.

The dial on the Dailos is gorgeous, it doesn't really show that well in the photos.

It's very light too.

The Vario is what I hoped it'd be.

I liked the Bund strap too, but sadly I found it a bit loose or too tight with the bund part, so I had to take that off.



















M

Sent from my ASUS_X00PD using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino

mougino said:


> I've tried the normal GA-2100 Casioak but it wore too big, so I'm currently waiting for this rainbow 'mini Casioak' GMA-S2100


Arrived today, and it is one fun-kay little watch


----------



## HoustonReal

Steeldive SD1970, blue w/logo, on bracelet
Lige Smartwatch
All metal band link pin remover































87.56US $ 78% OFF|Sd1970 Steeldive Brand 44mm Men Nh35 Dive Watch With Ceramic Bezel - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












24.99US $ 90% OFF|Lige 2021 Bluetooth Answer Call Smart Watch Men Full Touch Dial Call Fitness Tracker Ip67 Waterproof 4g Rom Smartwatch For Women - Smart Watches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












2.53US $ 21% OFF|HOT Metal Adjustable Watch Band Strap Bracelet Link Pin Remover Repair Tool Kit T8NB|Repair Tools & Kits| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Strike151

Back to basics with this one Divex 200m from JFD-global...if it ever arrives. I called them after 3 days to see if they'd dispatched it, I don't think they were even aware i'd ordered it ?


----------



## James Haury

This watch is 10mm thick 41 mm wide excluding the crown. The lugs are 20mm . The case is alloy wr is 30 meters maybe. It arrived today


----------



## James Haury

The watch on the far left(white dial gold tone with leather like strap) also arrived today. It is ss but , don't believe it's ultra thin it is 9mm thick. It is 41 mm wide and the lugs are 20 mm. The strap is okay but it's synthetic. Wr is 30 mm. Both watches together cost me 21 bucks. So not a bad deal.


----------



## Docrwm

James Haury said:


> View attachment 15972691
> The watch on the far left(white dial gold tone with leather like strap) also arrived today. It is ss but , don't believe it's ultra thin it is 9mm thick. It is 41 mm wide and the lugs are 20 mm. The strap is okay but it's synthetic. Wr is 30 mm. Both watches together cost me 21 bucks. So not a bad deal.


Does that actually say BELUSHI? As in


----------



## catsteeth

Docrwm said:


> Does that actually say BELUSHI? As in


Careful there. That's a reference (pic) I should imagine only people over 50... ish, would get 🤪

Togo Party 👻


----------



## Docrwm

catsteeth said:


> Careful there. That's a reference (pic) I should imagine only people over 50... ish, would get 🤪
> 
> Togo Party 👻


Funny, my daughter (Freshman College) just asked, within the past month, if I knew about Animal House.........I, of cource, said "No, tell me about it?"


----------



## catsteeth

Docrwm said:


> Funny, my daughter (Freshman College) just asked, within the past month, if I knew about Animal House.........I, of cource, said "No, tell me about it?"


But did she borrow some sheets to make a Togo..... ? 😉 I jest of course.

Isn't it funny. I'm quite proud of my moderately dissolute student life. (Probably not as wild in reality, as I thought it was at the time).... But would I admit it to my nearest, dearest, and most precious about it.
Would I H*LL.....


----------



## Docrwm

catsteeth said:


> But did she borrow some sheets to make a Togo..... ? 😉 I jest of course.
> 
> Isn't it funny. I'm quite proud of my moderately dissolute student life. (Probably not as wild in reality, as I thought it was at the time).... But would I admit it to my nearest, dearest, and most precious about it.
> Would I H*LL.....


I was in college when Animal House was released. We viewed it as a how to guide in a lot of ways. 😎


----------



## Tanz99

San Martin 6015 MOP dial. Nearly here. Can't wait.
Obvs bought at much reduced sale price.

￡165.16 30%OFF | San Martin Diver 6105 Wave 3D Printing Full Luminous Kanagawa Surfing Dial NH35 Automatic Mechanical Men Watch Sapphire Date








201.5US $ 35% OFF|San Martin Diver 6105 Wave 3D Printing Full Luminous Kanagawa Surfing Dial NH35 Automatic Mechanical Men Watch Sapphire Date|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Docrwm

Apparently HENGRC Global Store and STEELDIVE Store somehow decided to combine my purchases. The watch from STEELDIVE Store has its old shipping number crossed off (literally) and the HENGRC shipping number is now displayed as the new shipping number. The HENGRC item sat at the dispatch for a week apparently waiting for the STEELDIVE watch to actually be shipped so they could be combined. 

Do these sort of antics happen often with AliExpress orders?


----------



## mrwomble

Docrwm said:


> Apparently HENGRC Global Store and STEELDIVE Store somehow decided to combine my purchases. The watch from STEELDIVE Store has its old shipping number crossed off (literally) and the HENGRC shipping number is now displayed as the new shipping number. The HENGRC item sat at the dispatch for a week apparently waiting for the STEELDIVE watch to actually be shipped so they could be combined.
> 
> Do these sort of antics happen often with AliExpress orders?


Yes, it seems like it. It's a fairly recent change but I've noticed my orders from multiple different sellers being merged and shipped together.

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## Docrwm

mrwomble said:


> Yes, it seems like it. It's a fairly recent change but I've noticed my orders from multiple different sellers being merged and shipped together.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply. Don't like that they held up one order to bundle it with another that languished for over a week, particularly when they are, _theoretically_, from different sellers - but there it is.


----------



## James Haury

Docrwm said:


> Does that actually say BELUSHI? As in


Yes indeed it does. But, it could be Jim.







The other direct read, Jump hour? watch is nice too.


----------



## Docrwm

James Haury said:


> Yes indeed it does. But, it could be Jim.
> View attachment 15974903
> The other direct read, Jump hour? watch is nice too.


I'd buy it if it referred to John, but I will not buy a Fake!


----------



## James Haury

Docrwm said:


> I'd buy it if it referred to John, but I will not buy a Fake!


 Jim Belushi is the actual little brother of the late John Belushi. He is a genuine Belushi. They(Chinese watch co) may be using the name in an unauthorized manner but no one would ever mistake it for Jim or John Belushi. Or they could have paid some other Belushi to use the name. The watches are a good value.


----------



## bigclive2011

Swatch NASA Extravehicular Chrono in a white case.


----------



## Jugsy

PT5000 version Cronos sub








New model Phylida Aqua Terra Homage








This strap to try on the crimson Zelos HH3


----------



## Docrwm

James Haury said:


> Jim Belushi is the actual little brother of the late John Belushi. He is a genuine Belushi. They(Chinese watch co) may be using the name in an unauthorized manner but no one would ever mistake it for Jim or John Belushi. Or they could have paid some other Belushi to use the name. The watches are a good value.


I know who he is but after John died he was often called the substitute Belushi. Ah well. Long time ago.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Just got DHL tracking # for this beauty.Now the hunt begins for the perfect strap...


----------



## James Haury

Docrwm said:


> I know who he is but after John died he was often called the substitute Belushi. Ah well. Long time ago.


The watch is nice. The strap is not leather but adding a NATO is easy as is changing it out. You might want to change out the spring bars but Esslinger delivers fast and 1.8 mm by 20mm spring bars are $5.90 for 10.


----------



## Docrwm

Don't you hate it when the post office lies?








Funny, I have been at the office since 3. My car is parked right in front, the blinds are open, the door unlocked, and the lights are on. No knock, no note, but somehow they didn't have access.........methinks perhaps someone doth lie. 

And to add insult to injury, the 5th (Monday) is a holiday for our postal workers so now I have to wait until Tuesday instead of Saturday.


----------



## ZM-73

Pledged for this Vario last year on Kickstarter. Now on its way.


----------



## James Haury

Docrwm said:


> Don't you hate it when the post office lies?
> View attachment 15976839
> 
> Funny, I have been at the office since 3. My car is parked right in front, the blinds are open, the door unlocked, and the lights are on. No knock, no note, but somehow they didn't have access.........methinks perhaps someone doth lie.
> 
> And to add insult to injury, the 5th (Monday) is a holiday for our postal workers so now I have to wait until Tuesday instead of Saturday.



*United States Postal Service creed*
The words "Neither snow nor rain nor heat nor gloom of night stays these couriers from the swift completion of their appointed rounds" have long been associated with the American postal worker. Though not an official creed or motto of the United States Postal Service, the Postal Service acknowledges it as an informal motto along with Charles W. Eliot's poem "The Letter".



  





Wikipedia
Data from: Wikipedia IRONIC.


----------



## Ziptie

The post office totally got screwed last year, disassembled and hobbled for political reasons. It’s disgraceful.


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things

$280 shipped. I couldn't find anything else for the price that I could actually use to dive and not be worried about.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Motorcycle Man

Nothing... :-(


----------



## MotownStan

Couldn't resist this one for $99. Been wanting a yellow


----------



## HammyMan37

I've been really getting into vintage. I wanted a dressier one. This one has heritage that relates to my family in Yugoslavia. Interesting story they have.


----------



## JohnGo

An early, one minute monopusher chronograph.


----------



## Old_Tractor

Ziptie said:


> The post office totally got screwed last year, disassembled and hobbled for political reasons. It's disgraceful.


This is not a political site. There are plenty where you can direct your opinions on those matters.


----------



## Ziptie

Old_Tractor said:


> This is not a political site. There are plenty where you can direct your opinions on those matters.


Calling it disgraceful is my opinion, the rest is fact.


----------



## Old_Tractor

Ziptie said:


> Calling it disgraceful is my opinion, the rest is fact.


No, it was all opinion. Keep it to yourself or go post that crap somewhere else. Extremists like you always ruin things for everyone else.


----------



## Skeptical

Old_Tractor said:


> No, it was all opinion. Keep it to yourself or go post that crap somewhere else. Extremists like you always ruin things for everyone else.


LOL. Calling people "extremists" for such a mild comment is _less_ political? Give me a break.

But back on topic...

Vaer 36mm incoming


----------



## catsteeth

*Not* getting involved in this argument at all. But I post stuff to and from the USA all the time. But last year posting anything to/from the USA _took ages, up to three times as long as _the previous years. 
That's merely what I observed. I'm not speculating beyond that.

_........_

I'm waiting for this _pre-order_. GG Peacemaker PG-00. ETA 6497-1 hand-wind.


----------



## Rakovski




----------



## Docrwm

Rakovski said:


> View attachment 15983718


I've read some good things about that field watch. Hope its as nice as they say it is!


----------



## [email protected]

I hope it will look good on this.


----------



## Docrwm

Ordered 6/21/21 and arrived today 7/7/21. The return addres is funny, it's in Kentucky! Tracked it through 3 locations in China, to SF, then to Atlanta and on to me.








The watch itself looks fine but with some differences and the added bonus of industrial dirt in the links of the bracelet.


----------



## vmgotit

Waiting now for FedEx to deliver my Omega Planet Ocean 2500 XL. Sent off to Omega a month ago for repair. Got the call saying my watch was repaired and being overnighted to me! Vance.


----------



## Docrwm

vmgotit said:


> Waiting now for FedEx to deliver my Omega Planet Ocean 2500 XL. Sent off to Omega a month ago for repair. Got the call saying my watch was repaired and being overnighted to me! Vance.


----------



## vmgotit

Haha! Vance.


----------



## burnki

Docrwm said:


> View attachment 15984348


Well, now I feel attacked.


----------



## Docrwm

burnki said:


> Well, now I feel attacked.


I've been there since 6/21 on the Chinese watches and have a new Sinn (for me) in UPS right now. 

07/07/2021
12:37 P.M.*On the Way*
Louisville, KY, United States


----------



## ncmoto

HELSON 38mm TITANIUM grey dial ..getting back to more of a vintage look


----------



## vmgotit

My watch was delivered! Looks amazing! Vance.


----------



## TheSeikoGuy

Got lucky grabbing this in the sale


----------



## Docrwm

TheSeikoGuy said:


> Got lucky grabbing this in the sale
> 
> View attachment 15984639


I hear they are running their Pre-Sale Sale right now for previous buyers and those on their mailing list. Never been a fan of CW but it looks like you got an awesome deal!


----------



## TheSeikoGuy

Docrwm said:


> I hear they are running their Pre-Sale Sale right now for previous buyers and those on their mailing list. Never been a fan of CW but it looks like you got an awesome deal!


Yes this was about 2 minutes after the preview sale launched today, I missed the other gmt colors at this price but I am still happy to have gotten this. There were about 150 watches at launch and now there are 27 left. The good stuff sells almost instantly as you might expect. They will probably add stuff for the public sale tomorrow though


----------



## Docrwm

TheSeikoGuy said:


> Yes this was about 2 minutes after the preview sale launched today, I missed the other gmt colors at this price but I am still happy to have gotten this. There were about 150 watches at launch and now there are 27 left. The good stuff sells almost instantly as you might expect. They will probably add stuff for the public sale tomorrow though


Very nice. Glad you're happy.


----------



## audio.bill

I was able to snag this C60 Trident GMT brand new (instead of "Nearly New") for $762 and it's been shipped:


----------



## Docrwm

audio.bill said:


> I was able to snag this C60 Trident GMT brand new (instead of "Nearly New") for $762 and it's been shipped:
> 
> View attachment 15985552


Congratulations. That CW sale seems to have them flying off the shelves.


----------



## Docrwm

The UPS truck literally drove around my office in ever maddening circles from 2:30 until just a couple of minutes ago......that "It'll be there soon" UPS app is maddening!!








But it finally arrived........and it doesn't have a mark on it, everythign is here except the Sinn branded tool, and it is the Tegimented version! WOW, did I get a deal on this watch.


----------



## vmgotit

Docrwm,
That looks real nice, amazing shape! Enjoy!! Vance.


----------



## JohnM67

Picture from the web:


----------



## ZM-73

Arrived Friday, Vario WW1 1918 Trench Watch - very nice!


----------



## Ziptie

JohnM252 said:


> Picture from the web:
> 
> View attachment 15988305


Oh congratulations, that's an all-star. Probably the best analog field watch on the market.


----------



## Mr.V1984

Should be delivered this evening. Starting to fall in love with Timex again.


----------



## raidernation

Received a Sangin Overlord in the mail on Friday.


----------



## Docrwm

raidernation said:


> Received a Sangin Overlord in the mail on Friday.


Welcome Aboard!


----------



## raidernation

Docrwm said:


> Welcome Aboard!
> View attachment 15991653





http://imgur.com/a/CKCho9U

Had to sign up for a photo hosting site. Hopefully this works.


----------



## Docrwm

raidernation said:


> http://imgur.com/a/CKCho9U
> 
> Had to sign up for a photo hosting site. Hopefully this works.


Nice. BTW you can save the photo to your computer and then drag it into the message box here - no need for 3rd party hosting!


----------



## raidernation

Docrwm said:


> Nice. BTW you can save the photo to your computer and then drag it into the message box here - no need for 3rd party hosting!


Thanks bro I'm an idiot.


----------



## Docrwm

raidernation said:


> Thanks bro I'm an idiot.


No, you're just learning. We've all been there.


----------



## Drewdoog

This will be my 10th model of this collection. There are two more styles that I have only seen for sale once in 12 years that I missed. Despite there only being 999 of this model, it comes up for sale way more than you would expect.


----------



## catsteeth

Drewdoog said:


> This will be my 10th model of this collection. There are two more styles that I have only seen for sale once in 12 years that I missed. Despite there only being 999 of this model, it comes up for sale way more than you would expect.
> View attachment 15992681


Wow. There's heaps of Samurai in that, with SKX-ish hands, and monster-ish indices. Which makes some sense I suppose, as Alba is a Seiko sub brand.
Cool looking watch, great colour 👍


----------



## [email protected]

Still waiting for these two I ordered at mid summer sale of AliExpress in June (all sellers pics) ...

















..and just had to order this in the current sale ...









Ist there still hope for me?


----------



## Mr.V1984

Going to be the third Timex this month. Very excited for this one.


----------



## Ziptie

Long story, bought this from a member here, but the bracelet was a bit small. Citizen no longer sells extra links, but I found another version of the same watch for sale cheap in Hong Kong, and managed to find someone I don't know to buy it for me and send it along. So the duplicate of this watch with another bracelet is on the way! In the meantime I'm wearing it with a slightly too wide lightweight Zulu. Citizen CB0010-88e


----------



## psudc13

TheSeikoGuy said:


> Yes this was about 2 minutes after the preview sale launched today, I missed the other gmt colors at this price but I am still happy to have gotten this. There were about 150 watches at launch and now there are 27 left. The good stuff sells almost instantly as you might expect. They will probably add stuff for the public sale tomorrow though


I ordered the same trident you did except on the hybrid strap. However, when I checked my order status I got an error. Contacted them and they said it's back ordered. I'm still waiting on an ETA. Hope you had better luck.


----------



## TheSeikoGuy

psudc13 said:


> I ordered the same trident you did except on the hybrid strap. However, when I checked my order status I got an error. Contacted them and they said it's back ordered. I'm still waiting on an ETA. Hope you had better luck.


Ah sorry to hear that. Mine actually arrived today. Hopefully you get yours still, I wonder how many they actually had


----------



## bth1234

A phylida green homage from aliexpressland is on its way.


----------



## Docrwm

Just got this notice....









On one of these.....








That was ordered 6/21/14


----------



## Madcatblue39

been looking for a Avi 8 centenary 1920s for awhile, they are just not available anywhere so found this today and bought it. on the way from a land down under.








Roskopf WW1 Trench Watch Free Global Express Shipping — Roskopf Watches


The WW1 Trench Watch Inspired Roskopf Watch. New Homage Watch designed following the principles of Roskopf. Classic lines, simple but beautiful looks. If you are looking for a watch that was typical of the type of watch typically worn in the trenches of WW1 then look no further. The Roskopf WW




www.roskopfwatches.com


----------



## Docrwm

The SD1970 arrived in todays mail and I just got back to the office to open it.








No issues with it initially otehr than the safety clasp on the bracelet was TOUGH to open. Lume looks good too...


----------



## catsteeth

Madcatblue39 said:


> been looking for a Avi 8 centenary 1920s for awhile, they are just not available anywhere so found this today and bought it. on the way from a land down under.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roskopf WW1 Trench Watch Free Global Express Shipping — Roskopf Watches
> 
> 
> The WW1 Trench Watch Inspired Roskopf Watch. New Homage Watch designed following the principles of Roskopf. Classic lines, simple but beautiful looks. If you are looking for a watch that was typical of the type of watch typically worn in the trenches of WW1 then look no further. The Roskopf WW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.roskopfwatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15997334


Would love to see some pics of it when you get it, and any thoughts.

I love the trench style. Looks very cool ?


----------



## BumperX

Looking fwd to getting my RZE Endeavor. Sold my Pelagos awhile ago, so it will be nice to have another Ti watch again. This will make for the perfect beater.


----------



## scorchio

These two should be turning up sometime next week. ???


----------



## codeture

That sounds like quite a steal.
Hope it will arrived there soon...



audio.bill said:


> I was able to snag this C60 Trident GMT brand new (instead of "Nearly New") for $762 and it's been shipped:
> 
> View attachment 15985552


----------



## Imitrex

This will be showing up on Monday. Cannot wait!


----------



## usclassic

I really like my RZE Endeavor gray Titanium, but also really liked the pictures of the Medallion Yellow which is sold out and RZE is not making anymore.





































So I took a deep breath and bought the last new one available from a US retailer on eBay who had gotten 7 of them from RZE. Might be too wild for conservative me but on the other hand I just have to try.


----------



## pichi826

Should be here any minute now.


----------



## usclassic

usclassic said:


> I really like my RZE Endeavor gray Titanium, but also really liked the pictures of the Medallion Yellow which is sold out and RZE is not making anymore.
> 
> View attachment 16002670
> 
> 
> View attachment 16002671
> 
> 
> View attachment 16002672
> 
> 
> View attachment 16002673
> 
> 
> So I took a deep breath and bought the last new one available from a US retailer on eBay who had gotten 7 of them from RZE. Might be too wild for conservative me but on the other hand I just have to try.


Turns out I was tricked by the "last one" urgency, the seller still has more for sale and I would guess 4 more of them even though he lists it as the last one. Tricky business I sent them a message and am waiting for a response.


----------



## catsteeth

usclassic said:


> Turns out I was tricked by the "last one" urgency, the seller still has more for sale and I would guess 4 more of them even though he lists it as the last one. Tricky business I sent them a message and am waiting for a response.


That's pretty cheap of them.
That's your second one isn't it. I really like the look of them. Ever since I bought my full titanium Tissot T-Touch Expert with titanium bracelet I've been totally converted to the metal.
I'm really tempted.... But I'm selling not buying at the moment


----------



## usclassic

catsteeth said:


> That's pretty cheap of them.
> That's your second one isn't it. I really like the look of them. Ever since I bought my full titanium Tissot T-Touch Expert with titanium bracelet I've been totally converted to the metal.
> I'm really tempted.... But I'm selling not buying at the moment


So They responded saying they list one and eBay shows it as the last one and they can't control it. But I think if they list how many they actually have available that issue would be resolved. Got me with FOMO

The first Endeavor I bought direct from RZE and got a better deal but they are out of the yellow no date now.


----------



## catsteeth

usclassic said:


> So They responded saying they list one and eBay shows it as the last one and they can't control it. But I think if they list how many they actually have available that issue would be resolved. Got me with FOMO
> 
> The first Endeavor I bought direct from RZE and got a better deal but they are out of the yellow no date now.


Hmm, yup definitely sneaky.

Yellow was easily my favourite. I'm a sucker for a cheerful touch of colour on my watches. Not all of them, but it's great to have some cheery ones.


----------



## usclassic

catsteeth said:


> Hmm, yup definitely sneaky.
> 
> Yellow was easily my favourite. I'm a sucker for a cheerful touch of colour on my watches. Not all of them, but it's great to have some cheery ones.


Well the good news is there are still some available of the 500 production. Curious to see what number I get out of 500 now that is is supposedly sold out. They may not have any intention of actually making all 500.


----------



## Jugsy

PVD Black Sand Swordfish 42 on the way


----------



## slugworth

NOS Timex 100m diver on the way.


----------



## Ziptie

Couldn't decide on the color so&#8230; I'll check them all out and keep at least one.


----------



## GregB

Hamilton due for delivery tomorrow.


----------



## ConfusedOne

As I looked at my collection I was appalled that I didn't have a Seiko Diver in it, but not anymore! Should be arriving a few days from now.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark

I have a few watches in various stages of shipping at the moment...

Currently in LAX trying to find their departure gate:








A pair of BSHT custom order watches originally from China but all the watches were shipped to the US

From Russia








Vostok PamPhiba. Well, I already have the Brown, Blue and Black versions so I had to get the Green too!

From AliExpress








Bronze 1963


----------



## ConfusedOne

Never mind...it's arriving a little later, but that will only make getting it even sweeter when it does arrive!


----------



## Ziptie

Ziptie said:


> Couldn't decide on the color so&#8230; I'll check them all out and keep at least one.


_cough_


----------



## Ant29

Waiting for this bad boy to come in, should be in tody. I just got promoted at work and decided to treat myself with something I've had my eye on for a good long while now.


----------



## Slant

Ant29 said:


> View attachment 16012163
> 
> 
> Waiting for this bad boy to come in, should be in tody. I just got promoted at work and decided to treat myself with something I've had my eye on for a good long while now.


Congrats on the promotion ?.

If I only buy a new watch whenever I get promoted I'd never have a new watch


----------



## Ant29

Slant said:


> Congrats on the promotion ?.
> 
> If I only buy a new watch whenever I get promoted I'd never have a new watch


Lol, it's been a long time coming. But hey! You never know! A promotion could be right around the corner for ya


----------



## Tanz99

Coming tomorrow. Something different for the collection.


----------



## Docrwm

Tanz99 said:


> Coming tomorrow. Something different for the collection.
> 
> View attachment 16012522


First, congratulations. Second, what movement is that little throwback running


----------



## Tanz99

Docrwm said:


> First, congratulations. Second, what movement is that little throwback running


Thanks. It's running the Miyota 9039, the no date variant of the 9015.


----------



## tcl

I was just notified that the quartz version of this watch is on the way. Seller's prototype photo below.


----------



## jkpa

Coming next week. Lovely Certina to pair up with my DS-2 chrono.

DS-1 Powermatic 80 Chronometer.


----------



## usclassic

VAER D5 Arctic USA




























Also ordered VAER tapered Oyster style quick release bracelet with 20mm straight endlinks to fit all my watches


----------



## Fergfour

SKA367. I had one 5-6 years ago and sold it. Just randomly came across this completely restored one and I decided I wanted it again. This will be the only Seiko in my collection at the moment. BFK is back baby!


----------



## [email protected]

Arrived


----------



## jkpa

Just arrived. Lovely Certina.


----------



## johncolescarr

This and I cannot WAIT!


----------



## Strike151

Ocean One 39mm, like I really need another subby 🤪


----------



## JohnM67

A TriStar with an unusual dial.

Online searches throw up a lot of hits in Russia, Ukraine and Eastern Europe, suggesting it was made for that market.

Vendors picture:


----------



## Jugsy




----------



## jkpa

Ok now I have to stop. Saw a deal I could not refuse so this amazing Citizen is coming in.


----------



## JohnM67

Yet another TriStar.

Vendor's picture:


----------



## Baka1969

This should be here on Monday.


----------



## whiskeymuscles

Never thought that I would be interested in a Timex but this California dial really left an impression on me. It has a sort of fun/casual vibe to it with a 60's era inspiration.

I know it doesn't have the greatest movement but I do like the direction that Timex is going by adding more mechanical options to their lineup.

It should be here by Wednesday. Hoping it can be a good addition as a weekend watch.


----------



## usclassic

Straphabit contest winner announced......

...and it was me....

"You were chosen as the winner of the Casio watch and $100 in straps!

I was excited to see that it was a regular customer that won.

Please let me know which color of Casioak that you'd like between black, green, blue or gray.

Then you can use the code xxxx to obtain a $100 credit towards any straps of your choice. I can ship the watch and straps together whenever you are ready to select them."


----------



## catsteeth

whiskeymuscles said:


> Never thought that I would be interested in a Timex but this California dial really left an impression on me. It has a sort of fun/casual vibe to it with a 60's era inspiration.
> 
> I know it doesn't have the greatest movement but I do like the direction that Timex is going by adding more mechanical options to their lineup.
> 
> It should be here by Wednesday. Hoping it can be a good addition as a weekend watch.
> 
> View attachment 16033731


They have a completely awesome looking dial, and the white is marginally better than the black.
But at 34mm it's far too small for me to ever feel comfortable wearing it.
Enjoy, and wear in health ?


----------



## whiskeymuscles

catsteeth said:


> They have a completely awesome looking dial, and the white is marginally better than the black.
> But at 34mm it's far too small for me to ever feel comfortable wearing it.
> Enjoy, and wear in health 👍


Yes, I wanted to give a "vintage size" a try but I'm not sure yet how I will like it. I do have smaller wrists though but I guess I will have to wait and see for sure.


----------



## ZM-73

Yema Meangraf Super R70. Should look good on this Piero Magli steel band I got a while ago.


----------



## GenericUser1

I went a little overboard, I have 5 incoming/ordered.


----------



## johncolescarr

johncolescarr said:


> View attachment 16027912
> This and I cannot WAIT!


Almost here!


----------



## Jae Arr

The only things i really have left are kickstarter/pre-orders and every single one is behind "schedule" and im just irritated at this point.


----------



## catsteeth

Jae Arr said:


> The only things i really have left are kickstarter/pre-orders and every single one is behind "schedule" and im just irritated at this point.


I'm waiting for 2 pre-orders (not KS), they're both behind as well 🤷‍♂️

Apparently something happened recently that meant everything got put out of kilter....


----------



## scorchio

This should hopefully be here today or tomorrow.


----------



## snowman40

For once, nothing!  

Trying to keep it that way, although I have just back another KS...

M


----------



## Madcatblue39

The Roskopf came in a few days ago. It is very thin, and lightwieght. I have never liked natos, but the brown leather one is very comfortable once I watched a vid about how to wear a nato with the bulk of it on the bottom of the wrist instead of the side. Leather is thin to match the watch and very pliable.
It also comes with a black single pass but I think it looks best on the brown.

It said 45mm on the website and is actually 42mm. When I contacted them about this they apologized and offered me a free spitfire watch for helping them fix the mistake! They said they had sold many of these an no one had ever contacted them about it. All in all a sweet watch for $100 and scratches my trench watch itch.


----------



## ncmoto

1st Gen


----------



## scorchio

Pleasantly surprised with this! Watch looks great and even the bracelet isn't that bad!


----------



## usclassic

So I picked the grey should be here tomorrow...









Also a couple BoR bracelets and sailcloth straps

also ordered this from the UK for my bronze Steiny










and some Jayandkays adapters to put the G-Shock on my Vollmer Ti bracelet.


----------



## JohnM67

Yet another Orient. Vendor's picture.


----------



## stoicromance

catsteeth said:


> *Not* getting involved in this argument at all. But I post stuff to and from the USA all the time. But last year posting anything to/from the USA _took ages, up to three times as long as _the previous years.
> That's merely what I observed. I'm not speculating beyond that.
> 
> _........_
> 
> I'm waiting for this _pre-order_. GG Peacemaker PG-00. ETA 6497-1 hand-wind.
> View attachment 15981643
> View attachment 15981644


Yeah I'm not sure where the bottleneck is. CBSA is overwhelmed but their actual clearance seems good. Seems like stuff from the US into Canada, mostly in the east (Jamaica, NY to Toronto/Montreal especially) is taking forever. Solidarity with CBSA on their strike action but also RIP to a Raven and Heinrich in the mail on their way to me.

Also waiting for that Peacemaker! Will all the sudden be my third GG (Field 2 blue dial, Nexus aged).


----------



## stoicromance

Rakovski said:


> View attachment 15983718


You're going to love it.


----------



## jkpa

Just arrived ?


----------



## GMBarbakoff

My first seiko. Very excited.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## brownkp

After a year break from buying, celebrating a promotion and anniversary with these two! The Seiko will be here today, and the RZE on Monday!
















Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## scorchio

I've also pulled the trigger on a grey Casioak.


----------



## GenericUser1

Four of the five I ordered have arrived. The Vario will be a while as it's a preorder. Really liking all of them. My first Tissot and I must say the packaging is impeccable.


----------



## rickc1970

I just yesterday got my Bulova Precisionist and today I received a tool for the press in case backs that a few of my watches have. I didn't need it till now as the batteries just died.


----------



## catsteeth

Waiting for this. Wandering Hour mechanism on a Miyota 9039 carriage.
This has been available on 50k Urwerks, or 30k Arnold & Son, or Moser & Cei watches. It's only very recently been adapted by some brands to budget models. I've wanted a wandering hour complication for years.
It's been sent on or about the 17th on this month.


----------



## RangelRocha

catsteeth said:


> Waiting for this. Wandering Hour mechanism on a Miyota 9039 carriage.
> This has been available on 50k Urwerks, or 30k Arnold & Son, or Moser & Cei watches. It's only very recently been adapted by some brands to budget models.
> It's been sent on or about the 17th on this month.
> View attachment 16045763


What's the brand and model please?


----------



## catsteeth

RangelRocha said:


> What's the brand and model please?


Angles Three Kings. The Red version is ready, the other colourways should be ready on the 17th.


----------



## RangelRocha

catsteeth said:


> Angles Three Kings. The Red version is ready, the other colourways should be ready on the 17th.


Thanks sir!


----------



## tropicalbob

Waiting for my first G-Shock.
GR-B100-1A3


----------



## AirKing73

Waiting on a $30 Timex....


----------



## raidernation

Tuna should be here by 6pm pst. Hurry up mail lady.


----------



## ronkatct

Just arrived. Orient Maestro. What a beauty.


----------



## Docrwm

Sinn EZM3 Flieger inbound. ETA Thursday afternoon.


----------



## scrubLord

Got a shark mesh, Antarctica caseback and Gagarin Cosmonaut caseback coming from Russia for my Vostok Amphibia 120813!


----------



## cghorr01

A Teal and a Red Zelos Mako titanium from the recent release, and an Atticus Icarus date. 

Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## Docrwm

Docrwm said:


> Sinn EZM3 Flieger inbound. ETA Thursday afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 16051402


FedEx has had the package in Greensboro since 1:08am last night............so, obviously, no package today


----------



## Kenster21

Just arrived last night.


----------



## broazay

Just got a Casio World Time in the mail, everybody here is probably more than familiar with the stock product but here's a wrist shot anyway:







I used some acetone-free nail polish remover to remove the text on the exterior of the case, though I went a little overboard and kinda smudged some onto the bezel coating. Went over the imperfections with a black sharpie and it's hardly noticeable, IMHO, but didn't take any pics of it post-mod just yet.

Also got some spring bars and straps for my LL Bean watch because the default black leather seemed too dressy for such an outdoorsy field watch. Looks much more at-home on this mount, I feel:


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## The Watch Ho

First one of these on the way...


----------



## Dodgydruid

Got incoming a Seiko 6309, a Seiko 7019 (modded with SKX hands and aftermarket dial), a Pulsar Y100 early eighties in gold, Pulsar Antonio Banderas skeleton Kinetic limited edition and a very unusual Swatch diving watch that has a battered case... Also a two tone fitted bracelet for my Seiko 6349 and a couple white oil pens as some of my Seiko group bezel's are looking tired with the infill paint... and a set of WW2 German mess tins kit for my camping set hehe

The Seiko's are the last I wanted to fill in the gaps so to speak with my 60's and 70's Seiko's before I start hunting the more rarer 61xx's etc, I am always up for a Pulsar and that Banderas wotsit looks absolutely epic with the clear plastic case and skeleton dial. The Swatch I am hoping to find a similar to recase it or as a friend of mine has suggest to maybe cast resin onto it to repair it then shape with a file before polishing.


----------



## ZM-73

In the mail today, Yema Meangraf Super R70. Looks good on the Piero Magli bracelet.


----------



## catsteeth

The Watch Ho said:


> First one of these on the way...
> View attachment 16057976


I have a small inkling of the breadth of your collection Watch H. So good for you for pushing the boat. It'll be very satisfying looking at the quality of finish to that dial and case. Beautiful colour too.
But are you only going to wear it for one day at a time, in rotation with the rest? Would seem a shame if you did...


ZM-73 said:


> In the mail today, Yema Meangraf Super R70. Looks good on the Piero Magli bracelet.
> View attachment 16060788
> 
> View attachment 16060789


Always enjoyed following your collection ZM'. Another interesting watch with strong visual punch.
As you know I often really like your watch decisions, and this is no exception. Cool colours, and cool strap, cool all round watch.


----------



## The Watch Ho

catsteeth said:


> I have a small inkling of the breadth of your collection Watch H. So good for you for pushing the boat. It'll be very satisfying looking at the quality of finish to that dial and case. Beautiful colour too.
> But are you only going to wear it for one day at a time, in rotation with the rest? Would seem a shame if you did...


Ha, yes you know me well....You may not want to know that this is going in my safe never to be worn by me. I only bought it to see if I get lucky and the value keeps going up. Last year of the 39mm OP so time will tell. If it doesn't increase in value in the next 5 years, I may just keep it and wear it in the huge rotation.


----------



## catsteeth

The Watch Ho said:


> Ha, yes you know me well....You may not want to know that this is going in my safe never to be worn by me. I only bought it to see if I get lucky and the value keeps going up. Last year of the 39mm OP so time will tell. If it doesn't increase in value in the next 5 years, I may just keep it and wear it in the huge rotation.


Your guess is as good as mine then. Because I reckon - _steel_ out of production OP's, in popular easy to wear sizes, and beautiful dial colours - are going only one way and it's probably up.


----------



## brandon\

NH35
Sapphire
Lumed ceramic bezel
All of the usual dive watch affair - 200m, screw down crown, stainless steel, 120 click bezel, screw down back, etc, etc, etc&#8230;
3D Printed Lume (they say it's SuperLuminova, so it might be Lumicast)

$140 w/coupon code


----------



## ZM-73

catsteeth said:


> Always enjoyed following your collection ZM'. Another interesting watch with strong visual punch.
> As you know I often really like your watch decisions, and this is no exception. Cool colours, and cool strap, cool all round watch.


Thank you kindly🙏 The Yema is a great looking watch and, for the very short time I've had it, really enjoying it.


----------



## eldridge214

Retro has landed!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stelwick

Just ordered the Lorier Falcon II - very excited! I like smaller watches and the vintage aesthetic appeals to me.


----------



## ItsKennyV

I have decided to take my first plunge into microbrand territory and picked up a Zelos Ti Mako in teal like a previous poster, to be delivered maybe in the next month...










Now for the agonizing wait...


----------



## Madcatblue39

To follow up on the roskopf trench watch. the free spitfire arrived today










Not as thin as the trench. But very comfortable on the wrist, the leather strap is very soft and looks great. Shipping from down under has taken about 10 days both times.
If you are interested in a trench watch and want something bigger than 40mm, give Roskopf a look.


----------



## Jae Arr

eldridge214 said:


> Retro has landed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine is currently waiting in the Amazon HUB...cant wait to blow this popsicle stand and put it on wrist!

Also waiting on:

Axios Pathfinder (X2) - kickstarter:








Exciton II - kickstarter:








Dormuea - Kickstarter (should be here thursday):









Seiko Prospex Solar Quartz SNE5691JP1/SBDN069:








And two Parnis datejusts:


----------



## Ziptie

On the way from Japan, a Hamilton khaki field pioneer H604550.

Also, a few weeks back I posted incoming pics of some other Hamiltons labeled H605150. They were all fakes. No $$ lost, thankfully, and I'll be writing up a post about it. There are a bunch of fakes of that model around. The real H05150 doesn't have the word antimagnetic on the dial.


----------



## Trapok

****imaster ;-)


----------



## Beena

What the ****imaster?!


----------



## Trapok

Beena said:


> What the ****imaster?!


FukiMaster


----------



## BumperX

Love the vintage design.


----------



## ronkatct

My second Maestro arrived today. This one is on a strap.


----------



## ItsKennyV

It's here!! Pretty happy, sans some comfort issues with the clasp, it being so humongous and flat. But I'm figuring it out. Edit: figured it out, it's good now. Watch is a personal 10/10, light, impactful and just a fun wear. Bonus points for titanium feeling way better in hot weather, especially with this heat wave we're getting in Ontario.


----------



## SteamJ

I made a mistake last year when I sold my Seiko SPB051. This new SPB071 will rectify that when it arrives in about a week. As a bonus it will blend in with my STO Turtle and Samurai. Now to look for an OEM bracelet to go with it.


----------



## aangulo1990

I just got my first Seiko from a WUS seller yesterday and I see the hype now!


----------



## nastang87xx

Seamaster Aqua Terra


----------



## tcl

This 11 year old NOS Pulsar 40mm chrono arrived today. The dark brown sunray dial is hard to make out in the photo.


----------



## SteamJ

And the SPB071 is here. It's an impressive piece. Now to find an OEM bracelet to go with it.










And a family picture. It's a LE PADI and not a Save the Ocean but the color is close enough to fit in.


----------



## SteamJ

SteamJ said:


> And the SPB071 is here. It's an impressive piece. Now to find an OEM bracelet to go with it.
> 
> View attachment 16086534
> 
> 
> And a family picture. It's a LE PADI and not a Save the Ocean but the color is close enough to fit in.
> 
> View attachment 16086541


Changed my mind on the OEM once I saw this bracelet which should be here on Monday.


----------



## Ziptie

Just arrived! The strap is not original but works just fine. I am very pleased.
Hamilton Khaki Field Pioneer H604550









At some point I need to write up the overview of the counterfeit clones of this model that I acquired.


----------



## ryan850

First scurfa and first pvd watch.


----------



## Kenster21

On it's way. I fear I'm developing a Casio problem. ?


----------



## [email protected]

904L steel. If that's any relevance ?. Ordered from Gn&#8230;..n


----------



## SteamJ

SteamJ said:


> Changed my mind on the OEM once I saw this bracelet which should be here on Monday.
> 
> View attachment 16087250


Well, Amazon sent the wrong bracelet. I'm returning it and they're reshipping it. Hopefully the correct one this time.


----------



## Colin Len

Just bought my first watch and it feels like it's taking FOREVER to get here. Ordered last Thursday, looks like it's finally been shipped as of yesterday but won't be here for another week  The extra straps I ordered are already here and just sitting, waiting to be tried on.


----------



## tcl

Shipped today. Wanted another cream dial watch and this Rotary looked interesting with its very substantial applied hour markers. The manufacturer's photos all looked like renders but this video shows the actual watch: 30 second video from Rotary


----------



## john_marston

Colin Len said:


> Just bought my first watch and it feels like it's taking FOREVER to get here. Ordered last Thursday, looks like it's finally been shipped as of yesterday but won't be here for another week  The extra straps I ordered are already here and just sitting, waiting to be tried on.


Great starter! The colour combo on that is great



tcl said:


> Shipped today. Wanted another cream dial watch and this Rotary looked interesting with its very substantial applied hour markers. The manufacturer's photos all looked like renders but this video shows the actual watch: 30 second video from Rotary


That's a lovely Rotary. Sapphire Crystal, solid links & endlinks, nice dial, and the leather ones are around £100. Rotary is definitely overlooked.

Im actually waiting on a Rotary too, a vintage one from the 60s lol.


----------



## Colin Len

john_marston said:


> Great starter! The colour combo on that is great


Thank you! After I ordered it I found some pics that show the hour markers to be more gold rather than an the antique/beige color I thought they were. So hopefully I end up liking it that way.


----------



## [email protected]

Arrived!!!








This piece screams HIGH QUALITY!!! 904L steel really stood out!














This is the best Steinhart made so far (my second Steiny). The use of 904L steel is appropriate on this clean straightforward design. This reminds me of a watch 20x more expensive 😉


----------



## Bthedane

Hello. New here. But i think this might fit in this thread.

Just ordered an old Seiko Lord Matic on ebay, with a hammer price just shy of 80 $. (So this is more in the category of affordable vintage).

From the picture (and yes there was only one) and text i didnt expect much, but hey.... the price.










Watch just arrived, and it was admittedly just as dirty as it was dirt cheap. But after a through cleanup: 









And a new strap + polishing of the acrylic crystal:









It sits nicely in the collection.

Best of all, everything works, it keeps great time, and most importantly: the quickset day + date works flawless - which is quite unusial for old seiko 5606 movements.

Just a reminder that great affordable vintage still exists.

Data sheet:

Mark: Seiko
Model: Lord Matic
Reference: 5606-7090.
Movement: 5606
Case diameter: 37 mm
Frequence: 21,600 bph
Case height: 9 mm


----------



## SteamJ

It took Amazon 2 tried but I now have the correct bracelet for my SPB071.


----------



## Kenster21

Arrived today.


----------



## clbryant1981

Today is the big 40 for me and the wife surprised me by ordering this. She's seen me looking at it a few times but hesitant to pull the plug so she pulled it for me.


----------



## catsteeth

clbryant1981 said:


> Today is the big 40 for me and the wife surprised me by ordering this. She's seen me looking at it a few times but hesitant to pull the plug so she pulled it for me.


Congrats on getting to 40. If you're anything like me you'll have felt like this 😱 ... about it ...😉

I really like those yema rally grafs with that stylised 70's strong graphic look. Very cool.


----------



## Tanz99

Hopefully here in a few days. A mini obsession. Hopefully lives up to expectation.


----------



## clbryant1981

Talk about a lucky day, just picked this guy up cheap on eBay. 2 watches in one day.


----------



## alpha.hall

Helm Vanuatu Ti - so far it has made it to my city. Hopefully that means it will be here soon. Photo "borrowed" from Helm's web site, I'll put one of mine up here once it arrives.


----------



## AnaCris

I ordered my first automatic! The Zelos Mako Teal in Titanium. It is on its way... I need to have patience.. I'm like a kid just before Christmas!


----------



## Bthedane

clbryant1981 said:


> Today is the big 40 for me and the wife surprised me by ordering this. She's seen me looking at it a few times but hesitant to pull the plug so she pulled it for me.


Yema has really hit a nice note on their new watches. That looks awesome.


----------



## mougino

Snagged an all-titanium LE Skagen Fisk directly from Denmark to make company to my existing black PVD one.

The one I have









The new one (currently under delivery by DHL)


----------



## mougino

mougino said:


> Snagged an all-titanium LE Skagen Fisk directly from Denmark to make company to my existing black PVD one.
> 
> The one I have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new one (currently under delivery by DHL)


DHL delivered... a golden plastic Tommy Hilfiger watch and a watch box I didn't order.


















Complete mix-up from the Dannish site (ditur.dk)  I'm waiting instructions to ship everything back...


----------



## tcl

john_marston said:


> That's a lovely Rotary. Sapphire Crystal, solid links & endlinks, nice dial, and the leather ones are around £100. Rotary is definitely overlooked.
> 
> Im actually waiting on a Rotary too, a vintage one from the 60s lol.


Thanks. It arrived today. The cream colored dial looks better in person than in this photo. It's a bit more yellow than it appears below being closer to a light parchment color. It's the exact color I was after.





  








Rotary_Oxford_800.jpg




__
tcl


__
Sep 9, 2021


----------



## catsteeth

mougino said:


> DHL delivered... a golden plastic Tommy Hilfiger watch and a watch box I didn't order.
> 
> View attachment 16110677
> 
> View attachment 16110678
> 
> 
> Complete mix-up from the Dannish site (ditur.dk)  I'm waiting instructions to ship everything back...


A gold tone quartz triple dater with fake Chrono' hands. Keep it at the bottom of the garden so it doesn't contaminate the rest of your watches...

Spend ages waiting for a watch to turn up..... Then have to wait while it's posted back, which they then have to receive, and then have to work out where yours is, which then finally has to be posted back to you.... 
I'd be writing some irritated letters asking what they're going to do to recompense me for the pure frustration of their idiocy.


----------



## c3p0

Hi, I am c3p0 and I am a watch ... ENTHUSIAST. 😁
I have been on a search for a nice proper dress watch. I now have two incoming. Unfortunately, one of them will have to go. Not sure which.

The first one is a Longines La Grande Classique Presence Automatic.


















The second one is a very special watch. It is from an independent Swiss watch making house founded in 1887, and that has the distinction of being the first wrist watch with an 8 day power reserve.


----------



## clbryant1981

Yema did not disappoint. I know what I'm wearing tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnaCris

The Zelos Mako Titanium Teal arrived! It is my first automatic watch, and it couldn't be more beautiful! I was truly speechless when I finally saw it in person for the first time 😁


----------



## Indiglo92

mougino said:


> DHL delivered... a golden plastic Tommy Hilfiger watch and a watch box I didn't order.
> 
> View attachment 16110677
> 
> View attachment 16110678
> 
> 
> Complete mix-up from the Dannish site (ditur.dk)  I'm waiting instructions to ship everything back...


I knew Tommy back in the early 70s when he co-owned a clothing store boutique/record and head shop.called "Peoples Place". in Elmira New York.


----------



## Slant

Indiglo92 said:


> I knew Tommy back in the early 70s when he co-owned a clothing store boutique/record and head shop.called "Peoples Place". in Elmira New York.


OMG "head shop"! Haven't heard that term since the late 80s!


----------



## catsteeth

Wrong thread......


----------



## brenguy

Yema Superman French Air Force edition


----------



## The Vintage Hue

Pagani Design PD1644 with Meteorite Dial.


----------



## usclassic

My recent journey into the G Shock universe led to buying a Mudmaster GWG-1000-1A3JF Found a great deal from a WUS forum member....so I should have this big bad boy in hand Tuesday if FedEx follows through......




























Way more watch than I need but I think it will make me smile if not play when I see it on my wrist.


----------



## Dxnnis

AnaCris said:


> The Zelos Mako Titanium Teal arrived! It is my first automatic watch, and it couldn't be more beautiful! I was truly speechless when I finally saw it in person for the first time 😁
> View attachment 16112149
> 
> View attachment 16112150


Amazing dial


----------



## Kenster21

Just arrived!


----------



## Cvp33

Phoibos Titanium Apollo - gray and white colorways
Seizenn Diver - black and blue dials with black blue bezel + black 6105 homage


----------



## tcl

Incoming to replace a white dial version. The font style is what attracts me to this model. Supposedly a leftover new example.


----------



## mougino

mougino said:


> DHL delivered... a golden plastic Tommy Hilfiger watch and a watch box I didn't order.
> 
> View attachment 16110677
> 
> View attachment 16110678
> 
> 
> Complete mix-up from the Dannish site (ditur.dk)  I'm waiting instructions to ship everything back...


Short follow-up : Dannish website ditur.dk shipped again the correct watch by DHL right away (currently on its way to me) along with a return label to ship the big box of incorrect stuff to them. That's a good move on their part to not make me wait, appreciated!


----------



## jkpa

A couple of CW beauties.


----------



## AnaCris

Dxnnis said:


> Amazing dial


Oh it is so beautiful!! I can't stop staring at it!


----------



## catsteeth

jkpa said:


> A couple of CW beauties.
> 
> View attachment 16118471
> View attachment 16118472


How many CW's is that now??
I know you got rid of the GMT. But do you still have the Malvern, and 7750 chronograph? You'd be crazy to lose one of those.
CW is such a good watchmaker. The branding perambulations around the dial never bothered me in the slightest. Neither did the experimental font styles.


----------



## jkpa

catsteeth said:


> How many CW's is that now??
> I know you got rid of the GMT. But do you still have the Malvern, and 7750 chronograph? You'd be crazy to lose one of those.
> CW is such a good watchmaker. The branding perambulations around the dial never bothered me in the slightest. Neither did the experimental font styles.


Yeah the C1 and 7750 are not going anywhere. These 2 incoming will make it 5 CWs - 4 of them C60 MK2/2.5s 👍

The black titanium is next if I can find one.


----------



## catsteeth

jkpa said:


> Yeah the C1 and 7750 are not going anywhere. These 2 incoming will make it 5 CWs - 4 of them C60 MK2/2.5s 👍
> 
> The black titanium is next if I can find one.


What's the fifth. Was it a red bezel C60?

I'm having a senior moment obviously. As I can't remember...


----------



## jkpa

catsteeth said:


> What's the fifth. Was it a red bezel C60?
> 
> I'm having a senior moment obviously. As I can't remember...


The almighty Bronze  Same as yours. One of their best of any watch they ever made IMO.

So the Beast, the Bronze, the Yellow LE and White C60 plus the C1.

The GMT I sold had the red bezel.


----------



## catsteeth

jkpa said:


> The almighty Bronze  Same as yours. One of their best of any watch they ever made IMO.
> 
> So the Beast, the Bronze, the Yellow LE and White C60 plus the C1.
> 
> The GMT I sold had the red bezel.


?‍♂ Of course!

Can't believe I forgot. It's the coolest looking bronze I've yet seen.


----------



## jkpa

catsteeth said:


> 🤦‍♂️ Of course!
> 
> Can't believe I forgot. It's the coolest looking bronze I've yet seen.


No argument there  I love it.


----------



## Fergfour

Big Boss


----------



## SteamJ

Fergfour said:


> Big Boss
> 
> View attachment 16120212


That's an interesting piece. What model is it?


----------



## mougino

mougino said:


> Short follow-up : Dannish website ditur.dk shipped again the correct watch by DHL right away (currently on its way to me) along with a return label to ship the big box of incorrect stuff to them. That's a good move on their part to not make me wait, appreciated!


Full titanium Skagen Fisk received in just 24 hours! Viva DHL!


----------



## jkpa

The Great White is in. Just kidding it's not called that and neither is the white dialed Omega SMP lol

Looks good. Look forward to trying it on later.


----------



## Fergfour

SteamJ said:


> That's an interesting piece. What model is it?


It's often called the "Big Boss". SKA291 or 5M62-0AY0. My preference would have been for the orange BFK but since I haven't found it yet this is the closest alternative.


----------



## Fergfour

mougino said:


> Full titanium Skagen Fisk received in just 24 hours! Viva DHL!


How do you like it? I just ordered the blue version which is a 226 piece limited edition (the black dial is 500 pieces). I'm always on the lookout for titanium + quartz.


----------



## jkpa

Holy S man this thing is amazing!!! ?

@catsteeth


----------



## Hollywood Quiet

Rolex 6536-1
Post office says it's out for delivery today


----------



## catsteeth

jkpa said:


> Holy S man this thing is amazing!!! 😍
> 
> @catsteeth
> View attachment 16121332
> View attachment 16121333
> View attachment 16121334
> View attachment 16121335
> View attachment 16121336
> View attachment 16121337
> View attachment 16121338
> View attachment 16121339
> View attachment 16121340
> View attachment 16121341


Lol, you're making me really regret selling mine now. It was the first watch I got where the quality (build _and_ design) really stood out.
I just love those case lines, bevels, edges, and surfaces, absolutely stunning watch.
It look's in fantastic condition, you snagged a minty. I do love it when watches turn up and they're almost complete unworn looking.


----------



## jkpa

catsteeth said:


> Lol, you're making me really regret selling mine now. It was the first watch I got where the quality (build _and_ design) really stood out.
> I just love those case lines, bevels, edges, and surfaces, absolutely stunning watch.
> It look's in fantastic condition, you snagged a minty. I do love it when watches turn up and they're almost complete unworn looking.


Not to mention a good deal. Yeah this works for sure. Very versatile I think. The Polar Bear 🐻‍❄

MK2 C60s - definitely my favorite watch -The Yellow should be here in a few days ☀


----------



## catsteeth

Yeah, I do like the new font and layout, but I prefer that version. It's _exactly_ the same as the one I had. 
I particularly love those hands. For me, the fact that the yellow C60 has the cutlery hands totally makes it. Looking forward to seeing pictures of it.


----------



## jkpa

catsteeth said:


> Yeah, I do like the new font and layout, but I prefer that version. It's _exactly_ the same as the one I had.
> I particularly love those hands. For me, the fact that the yellow C60 has the cutlery hands totally makes it. Looking forward to seeing pictures of it.


Quick teaser pic of the LE. And yeah, these hands are the best and my favorite part. So much personality.


----------



## catsteeth

jkpa said:


> Quick teaser pic of the LE. And yeah, these hands are the best and my favorite part. So much personality.
> 
> View attachment 16123104


Totally much better with the steel bezel. I love that watch.
Looks very minty!

?


----------



## jkpa

It is! Extremely minor wear. It's insanely beautiful.



catsteeth said:


> Totally much better with the steel bezel. I love that watch.
> Looks very minty!
> 
> ?


----------



## catsteeth

jkpa said:


> It is! Extremely minor wear. It's insanely beautiful.


They've got the yellow just right, not to acid or harsh. Plus it's matte, I dislike overly glossy coloured dials. Perfect.
I'm glad they went with the steel bezel too. A ceramic yellow would've killed it, black would've been okay, but that plain steel is perfect.

It's really similar to the yellow Avengers I've been looking at. Going to have to think about that now.

Not so sure on that strap though. I'd be tempted to try it on a black sail cloth. Or perhaps a nato of some variety.


----------



## jkpa

catsteeth said:


> They've got the yellow just right, not to acid or harsh. Plus it's matte, I dislike overly glossy coloured dials. Perfect.
> I'm glad they went with the steel bezel too. A ceramic yellow would've killed it, black would've been okay, but that plain steel is perfect.
> 
> It's really similar to the yellow Avengers I've been looking at. Going to have to think about that now.
> 
> Not so sure on that strap though. I'd be tempted to try it on a black sail cloth. Or perhaps a nato of some variety.


Agreed on color and bezel no doubt! Good thing with QR straps you can swap that look in seconds. I do have some straps to try and will also try the bracelet on it. But maybe I should get a Barton Elite black and yellow silicone strap. Save the oem strap as I've heard they can fray a bit with the stitching.


----------



## catsteeth

jkpa said:


> Agreed on color and bezel no doubt! Good thing with QR straps you can swap that look in seconds. I do have some straps to try and will also try the bracelet on it. But maybe I should get a Barton Elite black and yellow silicone strap. Save the oem strap as I've heard they can fray a bit with the stitching.


I never wear OEM straps anymore. Just keep them new for easier resale.
I'd love to see it on an OEM bracelet though, the black and white C60's bracelet should fit. It'd be something to try at some point.


----------



## jkpa

catsteeth said:


> I never wear OEM straps anymore. Just keep them new for easier resale.
> I'd love to see it on an OEM bracelet though, the black and white C60cs bracelet should fit. It'd be something to try at some point.


I've heard this older non QR bracelet can be a nightmare to remove and install. But I do have a QR bracelet for the Beast Chrono which has endlinks to fit the older 43mm case so it may fit. I'll try that for sure.


----------



## catsteeth

jkpa said:


> I've heard this older non QR bracelet can be a nightmare to remove and install. But I do have a QR bracelet for the Beast Chrono which has endlinks to fit the older 43mm case so it may fit. I'll try that for sure.


Yes.... and No

First time I swapped my black /white C60 it's was a massive fiddly faff. But I got real quick at doing it. 
Once you get used to it, it's not to bad it's just like any other bracelet.


----------



## jkpa

catsteeth said:


> Yes.... and No
> 
> First time I swapped my black /white C60 it's was a massive fiddly faff. But I got real quick at doing it.
> Once you get used to it, it's not to bad it's just like any other bracelet.


Installed the new bracelet with QR spring bars. Very easy.


----------



## Texas Loan Ranger




----------



## atcq




----------



## matalie

C837A51C-39DC-40DA-859E-1426739B7195.jpeg




__
matalie


__
Sep 17, 2021


__
1











  








FCADF0A9-5508-4017-B7D6-99EE86A76721.jpeg




__
matalie


__
Sep 17, 2021




Matic by Phylida Seamaster homage






Matic (Phylida) Seamaster homage. Also ordered in a Heimdallr steel mesh bracelet.


----------



## LotusT66

Svalbard is who I choose for my single hand watches. While browsing their new stock this dual timer attracted my eye. It just arrived and will be perfect for keeping track of GMT without worrying about Standard/DST switches and counting on my fingers.


----------



## catsteeth

jkpa said:


> Installed the new bracelet with QR spring bars. Very easy.


That really works on that bracelet. The yellow suits the full brushed effect for better than it would with a polished centre link. The white/black is dressier so can wear the polished fine. 
I really like the big broad centre links as well, makes it more interesting than your standard oyster.
I'm a strap and nato fan, but I think that works brilliantly. I'd happily keep it on that. It's such a nice yellow too, not the harsh overly bright yellows you often see.


----------



## jkpa

Yes I agree. Now the Beast is missing its bracelet but I do have an extra bracelet with the PCLs that came with the Yellow. (Not paired with the Yellow just an extra).



catsteeth said:


> That really works on that bracelet. The yellow suits the full brushed effect for better than it would with a polished centre link. The white/black is dressier so can wear the polished fine.
> I really like the big broad centre links as well, makes it more interesting than your standard oyster.
> I'm a strap and nato fan, but I think that works brilliantly. I'd happily keep it on that. It's such a nice yellow too, not the harsh overly bright yellows you often see.


----------



## mougino

Currently all the way from Japan to France is a birth year + month (Dec. '79) *JDM Seiko 7548*, basically a Slim Turtle 6309 with a high-torque quartz module modification, and the ancestor of the SKX line! - pictured here on the right:


















I've read this watch was Seiko's first attempt at a quartz powered dive watch, but I think the Grandfather Golden Tuna came up 1 year before... Nonetheless if the *7548* was good enough for Queens guitarist Brian May, Gulf War general Schwarzkopf, or even US Navy divers, it'll be good enough for me 

The *7548* even has a regulation screw called a _trimmer_, I think this will be the first regulated quartz in my collection


----------



## Tanz99

mougino said:


> Currently all the way from Japan to France is a birth year + month (Dec. '79) *JDM Seiko 7548*, basically a Slim Turtle 6309 with a high-torque quartz module modification, and the ancestor of the SKX line! - pictured here on the right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've read this watch was Seiko's first attempt at a quartz powered dive watch, but I think the Grandfather Golden Tuna came up 1 year before... Nonetheless if the *7548* was good enough for Queens guitarist Brian May, Gulf War general Schwarzkopf, or even US Navy divers, it'll be good enough for me
> 
> The *7548* even has a regulation screw called a _trimmer_, I think this will be the first regulated quartz in my collection


Careful, I wanted one and ended up getting 3. Am sure you'll enjoy yours.


----------



## maxbill

Was trying to find cheap citizen beater, with specs: 
-eco-drive
-titanium case
-titanium bracelet 
-sapphire glas
-as thin as possible

Found BJ6520-82E from amazon for 133 Eur and ordered it immediately:


----------



## Old_Tractor

I found this on clearance. On its way to me now!


----------



## nastang87xx

People have strong opinions on homage designs. I'm taking the plunge to form my own.

OceanX Sharkmaster V


----------



## cgkidwell

Just grabbed this off of eBay for over half off the retail price. I already have one Phoibos and have really enjoyed its


----------



## Cvp33

Picked up a tactical frog. Tried to buy the seestern but AliExpress wanted to collect tax making the price $192 after coupon. Froggy was free ship and no tax along with a $10 OFF coupon. I'll live with the TACHY bezel for now.


----------



## catsteeth

Cvp33 said:


> Picked up a tactical frog. Tried to buy the seestern but AliExpress wanted to collect tax making the price $192 after coupon. Froggy was free ship and no tax along with a $10 OFF coupon. I'll live with the TACHY bezel for now.


Saw one of those recently at the wus gtg. It was the orange version, I was nicely surprised, solid watch ?


----------



## Jugsy

Got 3 San Martins on the way.

One BB58 homage I'm having made up with a custom dial to celebrate winning my fantasy footy premiership 😂









One "limited edition" 39mm Explorer homage with sub dial:









And one that I was just in the right place at the right time and got a great deal from a fellow forum member. San Martin Coke GMT:


----------



## Glacier

Bountiful second half of the year with Seiko Sharp Edge GMT followed by these two!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa

Not my pics but incoming. Citizen Signature Courageous diver with the more uncommon grey dial and steel bezel.


----------



## Trapok

Orient* SEU07005WX







*


----------



## catsteeth

jkpa said:


> Not my pics but incoming. Citizen Signature Courageous diver with the more uncommon grey dial and steel bezel.
> 
> View attachment 16137407
> View attachment 16137408
> View attachment 16137409
> View attachment 16137410
> View attachment 16137411


Whats the pusher at 2? I know perpetual calenders are tricky, especially to reset. How does that work?
Another Citizen 😉


----------



## jkpa

catsteeth said:


> Whats the pusher at 2? I know perpetual calenders are tricky, especially to reset. How does that work?
> Another Citizen ?


Yeah that's for the calendar.
And yes- apparently Citizen Signatures and CW Tridents are my kryptonite but I knew that already ?


----------



## nastang87xx

nastang87xx said:


> People have strong opinions on homage designs. I'm taking the plunge to form my own.
> 
> OceanX Sharkmaster V
> 
> View attachment 16134615


Update: Arrived with a scratch on the lug. Returning....Teh sad.


----------



## ZM-73

Wasn't going to buy another for sometime (as I have three pledged on Kickstarter), but Bausele put out watches to celebrate the 100th anniversary of the Royal Australian Air Force.
My dad served in the RAAF (1957-87) so, of course, I had to get one.








ROYAL AUSTRALIAN AIR FORCE CENTENARY 2021 - AIRFIELD HERCULES


----------



## brandon\

I'm trying a couple red watches. I have some red straps coming for them too.



















And the new Timex with sapphire looks too good to not give it a go. The semi-transparent dial looks interesting.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

I will eventually have a near-NOS Seiko SCVS003 proto-SARB incoming from Japan but I can let it sit in the proxy buyer's warehouse for another month or so. I will probably trigger shipping while I am out of town for work so that it arrives soon after I return from my trip.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Hi, guys I just bought a Vancouver Watch Corp Blood and Thunder black dial watch for $329 US, and with a Miyota 9015 it sounds like a decent deal. Photos from their website...

43mm Diameter Case Solid 316L Surgical Grade Steel Case
Fully Automatic Smooth Sweeping at 28,800 BPH, high-beat Miyota 9015 Mechanical Movement
300M Water Resistant with XL 8mm Easy-Grip Screw-Down Crown
120 Click Uni-Directional Rotating Solid Bezel with Super-Luminova Markers
Sapphire Crystal with AR (Anti-Reflective) Coating
Swiss Super-Luminova Application and Drilled Lugs
Full-length Surgical Grade 316L Solid Steel Bracelet
1 Year-Warranty on all Functional Parts


----------



## Hollywood Quiet

1967 Rolex 1675 from France !


----------



## Trapok

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Hi, guys I just bought a Vancouver Watch Corp Blood and Thunder black dial watch for $329 US, and with a Miyota 9015 it sounds like a decent deal. Photos from their website...
> 
> 43mm Diameter Case Solid 316L Surgical Grade Steel Case
> Fully Automatic Smooth Sweeping at 28,800 BPH, high-beat Miyota 9015 Mechanical Movement
> 300M Water Resistant with XL 8mm Easy-Grip Screw-Down Crown
> 120 Click Uni-Directional Rotating Solid Bezel with Super-Luminova Markers
> Sapphire Crystal with AR (Anti-Reflective) Coating
> Swiss Super-Luminova Application and Drilled Lugs
> Full-length Surgical Grade 316L Solid Steel Bracelet
> 1 Year-Warranty on all Functional Parts


Where did you buy it, from Vancouver Watch Corporation ?
Keep us informed when you get it😋


----------



## Rastafadda420

soulbazz said:


> Fair enough. I've browsed that forum in the past. The sticky is 11 pages long and pretty disorganized, but I understand how it could become complicated quickly with new strap makers popping up everyday.


In the mail have a Helm Vanuatu and a Vostok North Pole automatic.


----------



## Jugsy

Although not in the mail yet, should hopefully arrive late October to early November.


----------



## ZM-73

Arrived this morning, Bausele Airfield Hercules.
















The keyring is made fron a Hercules C-130H A97-012.


----------



## ramrod77

Got a coupel Axwell and cheap nato straps leather bands.


----------



## nastang87xx

After experimenting around with some homage designs and companies, I decided that concept is not for me. If I could get a Certina DS Action two tone Conservatory Edition with a blue dial I would but they're very hard to get in the States. And with the Longines Hydroconquest so close in price, I had a very clear answer on what I should do.

And purposely got the older model. I think the new design is very attractive but seems a bit bloated in how it looks. The new one looks great but I think the older one just looks greatER.


----------



## ramrod77

Seiko snke49 came in 









Looks better on leather imo.









Another strap came in too from cheapnatostraps


----------



## HamSamich9

Just arrived a few days ago


----------



## 1Wolf1

Jugsy said:


> Got this email (in part) from Axios
> 
> I would like to provide an update on your Axios Pathfinder pre-order. We currently have the first tranche of Pathfinders with us and the watches are looking great. We'd like to inform you that the next step would be for us to run all the Pathfinders through our QC process and that the delivery schedule looks to be on time and your watch should be on its way to you before the end of October.
> 
> View attachment 16144414
> 
> Although not in the mail yet, should hopefully arrive late October to early November.


----------



## Jugsy

Nice, which colour did you choose? @1Wolf1


----------



## Dtn8

Just received today


----------



## john_marston

Got this on its way, gonna be a long journey from Japan


----------



## raidernation

For $230 bucks why not. Seiko SNA411 incoming hopefully by 10/5


----------



## The Vintage Hue

I'm awaiting a Rotary Avenger (Ebay impulse) and a Addiesdive Flieger, and an aftermarket Dial & Handset picked up In the sale.


----------



## Cvp33

3 in, 2 to go......


----------



## Firecrafter

Just got this Nezumi Voiture in today!









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

On its way via Kickstarter, Strond DC-3 Mark ll


----------



## scorchio

This came yesterday, picked up for the bargain price of £25.


----------



## The Watch Ho

just hit the buy button on this......


----------



## Gisae

ZM-73 said:


> On its way via Kickstarter, Strond DC-3 Mark ll
> View attachment 16154366


That is a very unfortunate name for a watch if you want to sell it in The Netherlands.
It translated to poo/manure... (although the Dutch word ends with a 't' instead of 'd')


----------



## I expedite

There has been a bit of a buying frenzy going on here. I was eyeing a CW Super Compressor when I saw the Spinnaker Bradner. The two watches are somewhat similar, so I thought I would give it a shot. As for the Steeldive, I already own the Seiko SPB153, but I wanted one I could beat around without shedding tears at every scratch. The Steeldive should arrive today. The other three should get here on the 5th. 

Update....just realized it was Sunday....no watch today.


----------



## catsteeth

I expedite said:


> View attachment 16156866
> 
> View attachment 16156874
> 
> View attachment 16156877
> View attachment 16156878
> 
> There has been a bit of a buying frenzy going on here. I was eyeing a CW Super Compressor when I saw the Spinnaker Bradner. The two watches are somewhat similar, so I thought I would give it a shot. As for the Steeldive, I already own the Seiko SPB153, but I wanted one I could beat around without shedding tears at every scratch. The Steeldive should arrive today. The other three should get here on the 5th.
> 
> Update....just realized it was Sunday....no watch today.


You certainly live up to your name 😉 Enjoy your new collection, some solid watches there.


----------



## ZM-73

Gisae said:


> That is a very unfortunate name for a watch if you want to sell it in The Netherlands.
> It translated to poo/manure... (although the Dutch word ends with a 't' instead of 'd')


Maybe they should rename it for the Dutch market. Like Ford did with the Pinto in Brazil


----------



## mconlonx

The 1st gen didn't quite do it for me, but this one... does...











38mm is slightly larger than I prefer, nowadays, and the 47mm L2L worries me a bit, but the side profile shows some nice curvature and the female endlink H-link bracelet convinced me to take a chance. Love the looks; jury still out on comfort/fit. Always wanted to try a Nodus, though.


----------



## IDobski

S&B Springfield GMT - should be here for the weekend.










(Image taken from S&B website)


----------



## john_marston

john_marston said:


> Got this on its way, gonna be a long journey from Japan
> View attachment 16149309


Turns out shipping from Japan doesn’t take so long after all. Got lucky with not getting hit with VAT too.

Came with a pretty nice mesh


----------



## mylesofsmyles

The mail just arrived, and so did my Islander ISL-36

I am so impressed by this watch


----------



## Toolmantexas

Patiently (yeah right) waiting on this one:


----------



## A4S

Patiently waiting for this one too lol!! (ABTW Photo)


----------



## TTPEAma

Just ordered one of these. Really like the 42.5mm size.


----------



## catsteeth

Apparently they're finally ready. Just got to wait for delivery.


----------



## Fergfour

Seiko Pipin SBBW065 Not a fan of that bracelet style so that'll be switched out.


----------



## ronkatct

Kano arrived on Thursday and Kamasu arrived today.


----------



## IDobski

ronkatct said:


> Kano arrived on Thursday and Kamasu arrived today.
> View attachment 16169395
> 
> 
> View attachment 16169396


The Kano doesn't get anywhere near the publicity it should, it's a ridiculously nice watch for the money imo.


----------



## KogKiller

Steinhart Ocean GMT 39 black ceramic without cyclops and jubilee.
Tisell Kermit no date.

I’m going to homage city this week baby!


----------



## schumacher62

timex x james brand arriving. miyota 8000 auto, titanium and sapphire.


----------



## Old_Tractor

Got an email yesterday that this is on the way!


----------



## BevHillsTrainer

I’ve got two


----------



## jkpa

Fingers crossed for delivery tomorrow!

The spectacular CW C60 MK2 Titanium DLC V2.

Stealthy, high contrast, titanium goodness!! 😍


----------



## andre24

This just arrived earlier this morning.
Very happy to be able to find a decent “homage” with a reasonable price.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CyberShadow

Three arrivals in the last 7 days...... A nice variety for me.


----------



## Skeptical

Some cheap and cheerful orange for the fall season.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tcl

This incoming auto will replace a similarly colored quartz dive style watch that I sold a couple years ago. It is stated to have a sapphire crystal and a 25 jewel Seagull movement. I like the look of a blue bezel on an otherwise all black watch.


----------



## TTPEAma

Should be here on Friday/Saturday. Was not the simplest ordering procedure and I'm still a bit leery that my order isn't going to be correct, but we'll see soon enough.


----------



## FBach

Is still in the parking lot at fedex
















Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TTPEAma

1963 came in. It's very nicely done. The blue is more subdued than I had expected and I think that's a pleasant surprise. Thankful for the extra 2.5mm vs the original 1963, gives it a bit more presence.


----------



## aw17

I don't know what to do. I must, really can't hold my self, ordering a new one every month or two.. I have to see a medic..
This Bulova Oceanographet 41mm is coming..


----------



## Indiglo92

Aliexpress sent today. $22.02 with free shipping. It's quartz chronograph not an automatic.


----------



## A4S

Just arrived today and very happy with it


----------



## A4S




----------



## ZM-73

Arrived this afternoon via Kickstarter, Strond DC3 MKII pilot chronograph.


----------



## tcl

I sold this watch a while back and later regretted it. Another one is now on the way.


----------



## rwbenjey

Arrived yesterday


----------



## I expedite

This should arrive around mid-November. It's the quartz reissue, but I just think it is retro-cool.


----------



## DPflaumer

I made the cut on one of these today. No idea when it will show up but I'm THRILLED.


----------



## Skeptical

DPflaumer said:


> I made the cut on one of these today. No idea when it will show up but I'm THRILLED.
> 
> View attachment 16192104


I saw an email from Seiko about this, but the link to buy was just an error page, so looks like they went fast. I do think that dial is amazing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DPflaumer

Skeptical said:


> I saw an email from Seiko about this, but the link to buy was just an error page, so looks like they went fast. I do think that dial is amazing.


They were gone in something like 5 minutes so I'm feeling EXTREMELY lucky


----------



## Tanz99

Arrived today.


----------



## Chrispy1

DPflaumer said:


> I made the cut on one of these today. No idea when it will show up but I'm THRILLED.
> 
> View attachment 16192104





A4S said:


> Just arrived today and very happy with it
> View attachment 16191216


That's fancy!


----------



## Chrispy1

Toolmantexas said:


> Patiently (yeah right) waiting on this one:
> 
> View attachment 16165467


Great mod and color!


----------



## munizfire

this beauty!


----------



## Gerhard57NL

Green Vostok Amphibia Neptun 960896 from Meranom. Will arrive next week. Very pleased, as i already own the orange one (960895) and the teal one (960897) and i had been waiting for a green batch for some time now.


----------



## Gerhard57NL




----------



## maxbill

Just ordered:


----------



## sticky

Supposed to have one of these on the way.


----------



## Cappyab

Received notice that Baltic is beginning to ship these out. Looking forward to its arrival.


----------



## tcl

I'm late to the party with this one. Wanted a third Bulova in the collection and this one fit the bill (or should unless it looks a lot different in person when it arrives).


----------



## I expedite

tcl said:


> I'm late to the party with this one. Wanted a third Bulova in the collection and this one fit the bill (or should unless it looks a lot different in person when it arrives).


I see a Bulova Chronograph A (surfboard) in my future. The orange one...


----------



## Papillon4

Tanz99 said:


> Arrived today.
> 
> View attachment 16193907


It’s a lovely watch! And your dog is lovely to !


----------



## firetruck41

I have a Glycine gl0375 heading my way from a recent sale on Ashford. Its a Bronze Combat Diver Automatic with brown bezel and dial. I'm really a novice, I have a Invicta 8926, and a Seiko SNZG11, before that, the only watches I have had before were basically cheap fashion watches or cheap utility watches. Hopefully it was a good value at the sale price, I really couldn't find much info about this specific model.


----------



## mougino

I'm waiting for this cute Colt inspired Fossil.


----------



## Docrwm

Won the lottery at Helm for a Vanuatu. It’s currently in FedEx’s hands.


----------



## mark2828

Was looking at eBay … like most of us I didn’t need another watch , however brand new for £14.99 I have this coming a Timex Easy Reader in gold with the black leather strap

it’s a no date version not sure if it’s old stock but for the price I’m not really too concerned


----------



## IsaaH

A little fun retrograde seconds watch.


----------



## Tombaus

$18.99 HMT Pilot off of eBay. Shipped from India, supposed to arrive December 10th. I like the green numbering on it.









Sent from my SM-G770U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhishek Sanyal

Tombaus said:


> $18.99 HMT Pilot off of eBay. Shipped from India, supposed to arrive December 10th. I like the green numbering on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G770U1 using Tapatalk


Do review and post some pictures please. 🌝


----------



## DPflaumer

I've added a few watches in the last year or so and so today I took the long overdue step of ordering a new batch of straps so everyone in the box has something new to wear.


----------



## SteamJ

Look what I couldn't resist. Apparently it'll arrive from Watchgecko within a few days.


----------



## Cvp33




----------



## mrwomble

GBX-100-1ER
Curious to see if this will replace my GLX 5600 for beach duty. It was a toss up between this and the GBD-200 but I liked the idea of the tide functions, even if I only ever use them once a year, at most 
Some reports indicate it's not as comfy as a square so I'll have to see if this is a keeper or not.


----------



## CyberShadow

So many watches on the way to me..... I seem to be focusing on stunning dials right now.


----------



## JohnM67

Finally managed to snag one of these today.

Picture from the web:


----------



## frog1996

maxbill said:


> Just ordered:
> View attachment 16196622


Me too...did you get the 39mm or 42mm? I got the 42mm as this is a fleiger watch...got to go BIG. I also have the same Aachen watch in BLUE. Fantastic.


----------



## mkt3000

Today's arrival (well, Saturday's arrival - but I was out of town). Laco Kilimanjaro


----------



## DPflaumer

Oops. I'm done for a bit after this but I couldn't get it out of my head (and this is a good nudge to sell the few I've been holding on to for no reason).


----------



## BigBluefish

An Atticus Pelion No Date. Still in the tender clutches of the USPS in Cali.

I'm going to be reconsidering my shipping provider(s) for my upcoming sales. Our Postal Service is making me very nervous indeed of late.


----------



## Rodentman

Strap for Sinn U1 due tomorrow. Zenith Defy due Thursday.


----------



## SteamJ

Rodentman said:


> Strap for Sinn U1 due tomorrow. Zenith Defy due Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16214997
> 
> View attachment 16214996


I have the same strap on my Citizen LE and love it.


----------



## usclassic

I have one two on the way with 10 year battery, rain or shine, stuck in a dark drawer? Probably last 12 or more years for my grand kids to find on a treasure hunt.
Prices? well $26.99 was full retail from Casio for the gray case negative display (a scalpers delight right now) and Amazon $19.92 for positive display with 40% off discover rewards points promotion $11.94 free shipping, used gift card so cost $0.00. I got it for a potential mod if I want to swap in the positive display to the gray case. Value for fun off the charts.


















https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/casio-ae1500-value-proposition

I like this hobby.


----------



## SteamJ

Just arrived. It's my second time with a Devilray and I love the matte white dial.


----------



## KogKiller

Seiko SNA411 Flightmaster. Was originally purchasing a Citizen Blue Angels AT8020-54L, and I did own one before, but I wanted to try something I haven't had before, and the smaller size of the Seiko Flightmaster better suits my small wrists.


----------



## manolito

GuessWho said:


> Have had this one on my list for years, finally get to cross it off.
> View attachment 9824642
> 
> View attachment 9824658
> 
> Buran "Siberia", powered by a Molnija 3603


today is 2021.11.04. so, happy 5th year anniv to you with the watch! hope you're still enjoying it. (going back to some pages of this thread...) regards.


----------



## tas1911

Just arrived today…Geckota C-04…


----------



## A4S

This finally turned up today - LUUMMEE


----------



## KogKiller

It arrived! I can't believe I waited so long to purchase the Seiko SNA411. As an aviation fan, and seiko fan, and affordable watch fan...this was long overdue. Very very very happy. Probably my favorite purchase this year.

Also in other news...I placed an order for a new Citizen Blue Angels AT8020-54L. I think I'm on a quartz chrono buying frenzy. What should I tell my wife now? "Honey, the Seiko Chrono is going to feel lonely without a Citizen companion...and perhaps a 1939 or 1963 DH too for good measure."


----------



## The Watch Ho

this just in and on....


----------



## Rojote

I have had to return 3 Citizens recently for miscellaneous issues (dial alignment issues, scratch/dents) to Jomashop (1) and Official Watch Deals (2) via ebay. Have this coming in from Singapore now brand new.








Hopefully better luck on this one. JDM model.


----------



## KyBoiler

This one just showed up in the mail today. Small gift for the girlfriend.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33

Seestern is taking pre-orders for their Doxa, I mean vintage sub watch V2 (thinner bezel) $169. If you buy 2 watches, use *20NOW* to save $20. I’ve always wanted a seagull st19 movement so now I have that inbound as well for $189. Free shipping and no tax.


----------



## manolito

Cvp33 said:


> Seestern is taking pre-orders for their Doxa, I mean vintage sub watch V2 (thinner bezel) $169. If you buy 2 watches, use *20NOW* to save $20. I’ve always wanted a seagull st19 movement so now I have that inbound as well for $189. Free shipping and no tax.


links please. TIA.


----------



## Cvp33

manolito said:


> links please. TIA.


www.seesternwatches.com


----------



## slugworth

New Arrival in the post, only took a week from Japan.


----------



## tcl

Neo classic Seiko incoming. Photo is from the web. The strap version seemed to be sold out in the USA so I ordered the bracelet version and will put it on a black leather band when it arrives. I think it looks more retro that way.


----------



## CyberShadow

This arrived yesterday..... Super happy.


----------



## mannal

It took over a year, but it is here. 

Gloria


----------



## ed delr

I have this on order. Photo from the Ball Watch website. 
First Ball in house caliber. My AD says ETA is about mid December.


----------



## SteamJ

mannal said:


> It took over a year, but it is here.
> 
> Gloria
> 
> View attachment 16223671


Nice. What's the lug to lug on that?


----------



## Fergfour

"Vintage" titanium perpetual calendar Pipin on the way.


----------



## mkt3000

NOS (I think, based from the logo) Yema Sous Marine black on black diver


----------



## Morency79

Benrus Heritage Field, I found this on sale for $199.


----------



## The Watch Ho

trying something a little bold for me...first day on.


----------



## Rocco

Battered and scraped SKX009 bezel just arrived for my battered and scraped 1997 SKX007:










7S26 is shot and the hardlex is scratched up, so these are also incoming:









Just need to buy all the tools now!


----------



## manolito

Rocco said:


> Battered and scraped SKX009 bezel just arrived for my battered and scraped 1997 SKX007:
> 
> View attachment 16230224
> 
> 
> 7S26 is shot and the hardlex is scratched up, so these are also incoming:
> View attachment 16230227
> 
> 
> Just need to buy all the tools now!


thank you for the footnote on the parts. really useful. now thinking of starting restoration or modding some of my seiko watches. there must a database of available parts & sources somewhere in the wus universe...


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## COSCTRIPDATE




----------



## I expedite

Tribus Seagull

I wanted a watch with a beige dial. I had contemplated a Seagull 1963 and then I ran across the Tribus. It was on sale 70% off and is a swiss made, COSC certified, GMT. It will arrive long after I wanted it to.


----------



## Jugsy

San Martin 62mas 









San Martin 38mm full lume Pilot with a 44.5mm lug to lug


----------



## TracerBullet

Poljot De Luxe. I've admired these for a while, and at less than $100, why not?


----------



## ohhenry1

TracerBullet said:


> Poljot De Luxe. I've admired these for a while, and at less than $100, why not?
> 
> View attachment 16233413


Looks very sharp and stylish. Where can you buy these (especially at that price)?


----------



## Fergfour




----------



## OogieBoogie

TracerBullet said:


> Poljot De Luxe. I've admired these for a while, and at less than $100, why not?
> 
> View attachment 16233413


I have this and the black dial variant. Lovely dress watches that I don't mind wearing anytime. (Both from eBay I think).


----------



## thewatchidiot

Arrived yesterday, Alexander Shorokhoff


----------



## TracerBullet

ohhenry1 said:


> Looks very sharp and stylish. Where can you buy these (especially at that price)?


I purchased this watch on ebay. Most prices are $85 - $95 US. I made an offer for $75 and the seller accepted, with taxes and shipping it's still under $100. Most of the ebay sellers for Poljot watches are in Russia or the Ukraine, so I expect shipping to the US may take a while. I suggest carefully reviewing the seller's feedback on ebay.


----------



## The Watch Ho

Just in and first day on.


----------



## mougino

Waiting for this one:


----------



## usclassic

FedEx has this Protrek now in Singapore on it's way to me.









Also a Barton Elite Silicone Army green strap for it.










Plus Amazon warehouse will deliver this Timex tomorrow.


----------



## [email protected]

Waiting for this to arrive:


----------



## I expedite

usclassic said:


> FedEx has this Protrek now in Singapore on it's way to me.
> 
> View attachment 16234678


I was looking at your post trying to figure out how the world time worked. I watched a review on YouTube. There is a lot of functionality built into that thing. I wish I hadn't seen it.


----------



## usclassic

I expedite said:


> I was looking at your post trying to figure out how the world time worked. I watched a review on YouTube. There is a lot of functionality built into that thing. I wish I hadn't seen it.


Greg does a good job going through all the features


----------



## catsteeth

thewatchidiot said:


> Arrived yesterday, Alexander Shorokhoff


I've always really liked what AS does, and your little collection them 👍

What is the movement in that please?


----------



## thewatchidiot

catsteeth said:


> I've always really liked what AS does, and your little collection them
> 
> What is the movement in that please?


From their website:


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## caktaylor

Yes, it’s an Aragon. But it’s the 42mm version and it has the new Ronda automatic movement.


----------



## Emrejagger

This is on its way home  


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Docrwm

I like the FC2 easy expansion clasp from Helm so much that I ordered 4 and they’re on their way to me. I asked here at WUS for other sources so I could buy non-branded clasps and got nothing. So, several of my non-Hekm watches will have “Helm” stamped on their expanding clasp soon.


----------



## James Haury

Indiglo92 said:


> Aliexpress sent today. $22.02 with free shipping. It's quartz chronograph not an automatic.


Oooh, Les Mans with Steve McQueen fan are we?


----------



## Indiglo92

James Haury said:


> Oooh, Les Mans with Steve McQueen fan are we?


Yeah,I made a thread about it when I first joined this forum 6 years ago.









Homages to the Steve McQueen Monaco watch?


I'd love to have a real one but an original is about $10,000 and the reissues sell for about $3000. Even the lower grade swiss watches inspired by the Monaco are not cheap. I posted some photos of the originals and some 70s tributes below. How many other companies made watches that resembled...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## James Haury

It's beautiful but huge for me. I'd buy one and immediately realize it was too big upon receipt. Enjoy your watch. I think I posted Les Mans before you did .I've been here 11 years.


----------



## JohnM67

Just ordered. Hoping the customs charges won't be too heavy.
From the web:


----------



## I expedite

Docrwm said:


> I like the FC2 easy expansion clasp from Helm so much that I ordered 4 and they’re on their way to me. I asked here at WUS for other sources so I could buy non-branded clasps and got nothing. So, several of my non-Hekm watches will have “Helm” stamped on their expanding clasp soon.
> View attachment 16237621


I'll be ordering a few of those for myself.


----------



## Knobbly

I’m waiting for this:










Casio EFR-526D-7AVUEF. I struggled to find on in the UK so is coming from Spain via Amazon.


----------



## mougino

mougino said:


> I'm waiting for this cute Colt inspired Fossil.


Just coming back from the PO to pick this one up. FR customs/post-office were trying to rip me off of another 14€ VAT already paid to eBay. That's the 4th package with double VAT they were pushing on me, but this time I made a small scandal showing eBay tax invoice and they let me go without having to pay.










The watch is even nicer than on the ad. Sturdy feeling and cool Breitling vibes with the correct strap  quite happy to have snagged this one for $32, but that'll probably be my last watch of 2021. I'm growing _very_ tired of FR Post extorsion attempts so I'm cutting off eBay/aliex purchases.


----------



## Caledonia

Waiting on a Berny, £30


----------



## SteamJ

Caledonia said:


> Waiting on a Berny, £30
> View attachment 16241549


----------



## A4S

This About Vintage GMT World Traveller arrived this afternoon . It is a bit of a strap monster and already have it on a tropic strap after trying a Hirsch or two.


----------



## LotusT66

If you’re French, into automotive racing and grew up in the mid to late 60s, you’ll know who Michel Vaillant is…







This is his watch.








And it just arrived.


----------



## Fergfour

caktaylor said:


> View attachment 16237432
> 
> 
> Yes, it’s an Aragon. But it’s the 42mm version and it has the new Ronda automatic movement.


I don't usually do Black Friday/holiday deals on watches but after seeing this I figured I'd check them out. 42mm, sapphire crystal, sapphire bezel, Swiss Ronda R150 auto, 200m, fully lumed dial, for low $200's? I caved. Supposedly the price will jump up (a lot) after the first 100 sell, one color variation is sold out already. I never tried an Aragon (or Android), mostly because they mainly do larger sized watches. A 42mm with these specs and price, yolo.


----------



## Cvp33




----------



## I expedite

I accidentaly bought a Bulova Lunar Pilot Special Edition. I bought it through an auction and it was hanging at less than $300. I expected it would go in the $350+ range so I threw a low bid at it and ended up winning. I wanted one but figured Black Friday might provide a better deal. I'm happy with it.

I'm not a quartz guy but the high frequency version offered in this model is rather interesting. An accuracy rate of +/-10 seconds per year is nothing to sneeze at. A second watch in the collection that I can grab and go if I am in a hurry.


----------



## I expedite

LotusT66 said:


> If you’re French, into automotive racing and grew up in the mid to late 60s, you’ll know who Michel Vaillant is…
> View attachment 16242576
> This is his



















I don't know Michel Vaillant but I do know Sterling Archer. They may be the same guy. Sterling drinks a lot but that doesn't stop him from driving. His voice actor does all the ads for Hardees.


----------



## usclassic

On my door step this morning....









































































Checking the last radio sync was 9/4 or 74 days ago and it is minus 14 seconds now......so about minus 0.18 seconds per day with no correction updates, should get one tonight. Operates just like GWG mudmasters but buttons are easier to push.


----------



## I expedite

usclassic said:


> On my door step this morning....
> 
> View attachment 16244170
> 
> 
> View attachment 16244171
> 
> 
> View attachment 16244172
> 
> 
> View attachment 16244175
> 
> 
> View attachment 16244176
> 
> 
> View attachment 16244177
> 
> 
> View attachment 16244179
> 
> 
> View attachment 16244180
> 
> 
> Checking the last radio sync was 9/4 or 74 days ago and it is minus 14 seconds now......so about minus 0.18 seconds per day with no correction updates, should get one tonight. Operates just like GWG mudmasters but buttons are easier to push.


Super cool...


----------



## usclassic

I expedite said:


> Super cool...


Thanks seems to be sold out now at the decent prices maybe a discontinued model though new?


----------



## ronkatct

Arrived 3 hours ago.


----------



## silas1128

Nothing too crazy, but it's my first swiss automatic watch. Would almost say my first 'real' watch, but I'd consider the original Accutrons I've owned real watches (and a few of them were Swiss!). A Tissot Heritage Visodate, the Alpine Dieppe 50th anniversary edition. Should be here tomorrow!


----------



## Trapok

Citizen NB1050-59 my second Citizen after the Promaster Marine Godzilla SP


----------



## DPflaumer

Trapok said:


> Citizen NB1050-59 my second Citizen after the Promaster Marine Godzilla SP


Great choice, I've been loving mine!


----------



## I expedite

The Bulova arrived today. It's big, as expected, but I was most surprised by the detailing. I've looked at some much pricier watches and found painted on graphics. This thing looks a lot better than I was expecting








.The subdials are inset into the dial and have circular ribbing, almost like a vinyl record. The inset ring just inboard from the tachymeter circle has the same inset and ribbing. The indices are all applied. I feel like for a quartz watch it is really quite nice. Now I just need to find a strap that adds to the appearance but not the size.


----------



## silas1128

It showed up today! Kind of disappointed because it was supposed to be new in box, but came in a different box with no paperwork. But I messaged the seller to see how they want to handle this.

Now on to the watch! The first thing I did was swap the mesh band to a brown leather band, just like it a bit better that way. It's smaller than I expected, but in a good way. I don't have any newer watched and had a hard time judging what 40mm looks like, specially judging people's wrists. I measured my wrist at 7.5", which seems a bit larger than many I saw posted while looking. The watch is a 50th Anniversary for Alpine Dieppe race cars and has Dieppe engraved on the side. I didn't realize this until I got the watch, it wasn't clearly stated or pictured anywhere that I noticed, but I don't mind the flair. I set the time and will see how well it's adjusted.

I'm not sure how my wife feels about the new addiction, but she likes the watch! Haha.


----------



## Jappaner

Just ordered, well we will see...


----------



## sticky

As soon a Chris Ward gets steam up on Monday there’s one of these in the post for me. (Not on that strap though)


----------



## StevieMischief

These 3 actually JUST showed up, so not technically on the way any longer...2 for me, one for my lady....all three are GREAT!

Yema Navygraf Femme

Spinnaker Cahill Onyx

Zelos Swordfish 40mm Titanium


----------



## joesailor

I have a LUM-TEC Abyss 600M-2 on the way!


----------



## TracerBullet

Spinnaker Croft Limited Edition arrived yesterday


----------



## Skeptical

A bit of a birthday present to myself.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

Fresh off the boat so to speak.


----------



## Ubermanx

In theory, arriving in March. Latest supported Kickstarter from a Canadian company.

Canister Fieldmaster Watch










~ Marty






Watch Idiot Savant – Martin Boruta







www.boruta.ca


----------



## siomon

I have a Casio OCW-T4000 on the way!


----------



## morrison2951

This one looks nice. ISL-04. Classy diver.


----------



## I expedite

Someone posted about Sugess having a Black Friday sale on hte deals page. I was looking at their watches when my wife walked in. She offered to buy me one. I liked the cream colored dial version but it looked too much like the Breitling offering. The blue was similar but not a dead ringer. This is my first mechanical chronograph...$184.


----------



## mkutch

Courtesy of the Black Friday sale, a Christopher Ward C60 Anthropocene is on its way to me.


----------



## TracerBullet

Armitron Griffy. Armitron has 30% off with code TAKE30. I couldn't resist with that offer.


----------



## Cvp33

1) Finally got my tracking from Seestern after placing my order 18 days ago. As others have stated, don’t bother emailing as they will not reply.

2) Still nothing from Invicta/Glycine on my AirChief. Preparing for a cancelled order.

3) After considering the:

Glycine Combat sub, coke bezel, from Ashford for $314 https://www.ashford.com/glycine-gl0387.html
Bern Bronze GMT for $249 https://bernwatch.com/product/milford-diver-bronze-black-original/
Bernhardt Corsair GMT for $509 https://www.bernhardtwatch.com/collections/gmt/products/corsair-gmt-black-blue
4) I caved on the Boschett cave dweller, black/black, tool watch for $595 https://www.boschett-timepieces.com/collection.html

I’ve always wanted a Boschett and admired several WRUW pics from others. I decided that Glycine has enough of my $’s, the Bern’s skinny-ish bezel doesn’t look balanced to me and the Bernhardt Corsair looks way too much like my Steinhart Ocean One Titanium GMT (although I do love that look).


----------



## The Watch Ho

This just arrived....


----------



## tomshep

Green faced Bambino as a Christmas present from my partner. A bit on the big side for my taste but I expect I shall get used to it.


----------



## VicAjax

got one of these on the way from a seller here. Not the ETA version, but still Gen 1 with the exhibition caseback and BoR bracelet. Hoping it will scratch my Doxa itch for a bit until I snag the real thing.


----------



## tcl

I wanted a lightweight, highly legible grab and go watch so I ordered this. It’s titanium with a sapphire crystal. It might be a fashion brand but it met my requirements.


----------



## Cvp33

Picked up a trio of Armitrons for $21 apiece. Figured why not at that price. Code = TAKE30


----------



## TracerBullet

Ashford has some great discounts going on, plus you can get an additional 12% off (stacked - in addition to the discounted prices), by using the code EXTREME. They have a nice selection of Hamiltons on sale, so I ordered this:


----------



## Catalin8503

This piece!









Trimis de pe al meu SM-A515F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## nastang87xx

Say what you want about homage pieces but this fit the bill for what I was looking for. Right sized case, lug to lug and end links, right colors, right price.

I wanted a "dressy" diver or sports watch feel with a rose gold case with bracelet, blue dial, 40 - 42mm case that wears true to a 40 to 42mm, lug to lug of 47 - 50mm, no stupid (in my opinion) extended end links causing it to wear too big (are you listening OceanX?), and didn't break the bank.


----------



## dzxz

Went to a Patek AD with a friend who was looking to invest in one. Dealer was hyping the PP calatrava with a micro-rotor movement. Compeltely sold with the dealer's pitch on the wonders of micro-rotors, I now have this on the way - the lobinni with the Hangzhou 5000A micro-rotor movement. 264 Australian dollars after using many, many coupons.


----------



## catsteeth

Forstner flat link, with polished edges and brushed cl's. In the Forstner 15% sale. Wanted it for a while. Cool bracelet, with some original pedigree.


----------



## JohnM67

Going to collect this tomorrow (picture from web):










Edit h and also this for my other half:


----------



## Teeuu

Orient USA sale price + discount code + xtra for 2 day shipping = $150
Couldn't say no to that.


----------



## James Haury

JohnM252 said:


> Going to collect this tomorrow (picture from web):
> 
> View attachment 16266898
> 
> 
> Edit h and also this for my other half:
> 
> View attachment 16267085


I am green with envy.


----------



## siomon

Arrived today, Orient Star Retro-Future Guitar referencje WZ0171DA


----------



## VicAjax

This just hit my wrist today:


----------



## Cvp33




----------



## Tanz99

Arrived today. So much better in the flesh.


----------



## siomon

And it arrived. I like it, a lot


----------



## Chuck Gladfelter

Got this in the mail a couple weeks ago.


----------



## I expedite

Finally, after 3 weeks of waiting. It looks like their 70% off sale is just to close-out old models. They have some new stuff listed on the website for pre-order. The new prices look about as high as this model originally was.


----------



## Skeptical

I picked up one of the new Timex Expedition North solar models. Sapphire crystal and 100m WR.


----------



## JohnM67

Hunting for an NOS Orient Star Seeker GMT black dial for several years and finally found one. ETA Monday. Can't wait!

From the web:


----------



## Rojote

Dark side of the Moon Seiko. NOS. .


----------



## Jonathan T

Waiting for this black friday special to arrive


----------



## siomon

Orient Star RK-DE0301L


----------



## Fergfour

New from Aragon this week, ships next week. 43mm, tungsten bezel, sapphire crystal, Swiss Soprod M100 8bps movement.


----------



## Towr

I just got this RZE Resolute a couple days ago. DHL showed up early!
It’s titanium case, titanium band, auto, sapphire, and sub $500.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrelly

*Arrived this week!* Black Friday special AVI-8 British League commemorative chronograph:


----------



## Catalyzt

Waiting for a Heimdallr mini-monster in black-- coming from China, so I don't want to jinx it by posting a picture from the web! 



morrison2951 said:


> This one looks nice. ISL-04. Classy diver.
> 
> View attachment 16256898


Yes, it definitely does look classy! I just got an ISL-69, and the bezel insert (same as yours) was not my first choice... I was pretty sure I'd replace it, but after three days, it's really grown on me. It does look more refined than my other divers, so it's probably a keeper!




Teeuu said:


> Orient USA sale price + discount code + xtra for 2 day shipping = $150
> Couldn't say no to that.
> View attachment 16267701


You won't regret it, (but you probably know that.) Love mine, looks great on my small wrist, not as accurate as my 1st gen Pepsi Mako, but way easier to set. If I travel with two watches -- an atomic or bluetooth for accuracy and a cheap auto for the street or dodgy neighborhoods -- one of them is usually this or my SKX013.


----------



## dnB

Just got mail from Aragon (the matador 42 nh37) - love the AM/PM complication in case I find myself in a shipping container


----------



## The Watch Ho

took about 3 seconds to decide to buy this. Just got the shipped notice. Pic is from the website.


----------



## jkpa

Not my pics. Very excited to get it.


----------



## Jonathan T

dnB said:


> Just got mail from Aragon (the matador 42 nh37) - love the AM/PM complication in case I find myself in a shipping container
> 
> View attachment 16282333


That and a flashlight (does it have sufficient lume?)


----------



## dnB

Jonathan T said:


> That and a flashlight (does it have sufficient lume?)


It's not the best I've seen, but it's decent. Def legible for several hours in the dark. The whole dial is lumed so its a pretty cool effect.


----------



## tcl

The Watch Ho said:


> took about 3 seconds to decide to buy this. Just got the shipped notice. Pic is from the website.
> View attachment 16283532


Great looking watch. I'm very tempted but at almost $900 it won't be a 3 second decision for me. Please post your impressions when it arrives.


----------



## The Watch Ho

tcl said:


> Great looking watch. I'm very tempted but at almost $900 it won't be a 3 second decision for me. Please post your impressions when it arrives.


Love it! It looks like a black dial in some/low light and what you see below with light on it. Lume is very nice as well. Great size, thickness and is keeping great time so far. 
I may have to buy the white dial one too....


----------



## tcl

The Watch Ho said:


> Love it! It looks like a black dial in some/low light and what you see below with light on it. Lume is very nice as well. Great size, thickness and is keeping great time so far.
> I may have to buy the white dial one too....
> View attachment 16284811
> 
> View attachment 16284812


Looks great in that first shot. I'm still very tempted but one thing I'm hesitant about is the look and color of the tip of the second hand. I wish they had made it the same color as the rest of the hand and not so wide. For me that prominent orange tip distracts from rich looking dial color.


----------



## Emgamo

A blue beast from Astronic watches arrived yesterday. Its the Aviate skeleton model, inspired by apache helicopter.

Astronic watches are a successful kickstarter company now on indiegogo

oh boy what a quality piece









Astronic Watches: Inspired by The Best in Aviation


The F-117 Nighthawk and Apache-64 come together in a house-made tourbillon and skeleton automatic | Check out 'Astronic Watches: Inspired by The Best in Aviation' on Indiegogo.




www.indiegogo.com


----------



## Trapok

A blue ARAGON Divemaster 42 Swiss Automatic arrived today.
First picture


----------



## Fergfour

dnB said:


> Just got mail from Aragon (the matador 42 nh37) - love the AM/PM complication in case I find myself in a shipping container
> 
> View attachment 16282333


Another nice 42mm offering from Aragon. Looks great and they have some interesting dial colors available in that line.


----------



## ZM-73

Wicked Pearl Diver (Magpie Dial) bronze. Pledged for this one on Kickstarter in April, now on its way.


----------



## ronkatct

My Deep Blue arrived yesterday. There was a sale and watch was 66% off or something like that. But shipping was not free. Got me a red ceramic bezel, red dial, AR sapphire coated, watch. It is a but thick with 300meters WR rating. I might warm up to the sidevalve and get an Omega one day.


----------



## JohnM67

Picture from the web:


----------



## I expedite

So, this just happened. I bought the quartz version. I mostly bought it for the color. I was planning on getting a Komandirskie but then this swiss made Tribus popped up for just over $200 (70% off).


----------



## Rito_GNUEL

Pre-order Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical PVD


----------



## A4S

This just arrived from the FedEx man and wow this thing is stunning in the flesh  The Unimatic Modello Tropicale limited edition.


----------



## Strike151




----------



## Jonathan T

Strike151 said:


> View attachment 16295545
> 
> View attachment 16295549


cool font on the numerals!


----------



## sticky

Should be taking delivery of one of these any time.


----------



## GreenSunTurtle

I recently purchased a Helson Sharkmaster 300 to celebrate a personal milestone. I am very much looking forward to it because it will be my first new watch that is more than $500 and I have purchased for myself. My only other automatic watch is a Seiko SARB017 my grandfather gifted to me when I graduated college. I also have a basic Seiko quartz diver. I'm pretty new to this whole hobby and I'm excited to get into it. I'm thinking an Islander after the Helson, whenever I achieve my next milestone, So I can try my hand at modding.


----------



## Frack

Scheduled to be delivered Thursday. 
Picture is from the internet


----------



## JohnM67

Orient Chief, picture from the web:


----------



## Dcreed

invicta prodiver 9937ob


----------



## ZM-73

Arrived late today, Wicked Pearl Diver. (Strap on the watch is not OEM).


----------



## Dan byers

D-4 Solar by Vaer


----------



## StevieMischief

Borealis DW Edition Estoril, purchased from another member, should be arriving Friday!


----------



## Yolly111

Just ordered this one two days ago, receiving on Friday, can't wait!


----------



## Mr.V1984




----------



## Teeuu

Scheduled for delivery Monday.


----------



## sickondivers




----------



## mkt3000

My wife told me she wanted either a bottle of Pappy or a "luxury" watch as a push present.

I was able to get a bottle of Pappy 15 for well below secondary market value (but still well above retail) thanks to a friend in the spirits industry, so I decided to get her a "luxury" watch with the savings. I'm not a Tag fan, but it is definitely something in her style.


----------



## drhr




----------



## Dcreed

couldn't let it,


----------



## gfdonaldson

OK, hate on me all you like guys, but I got these two in the post and I'm really excited. I have essentially zero budget nowadays, but couldn't resist and have suddenly got a fetish for blue!


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Could not resist and got the new King Seiko Limited Edition Black Samurai:




























(not my pictures)


----------



## mougino

Waiting for a 1984 limited edition seafoam green dial Baby Arnie


----------



## gfdonaldson

mougino said:


> Waiting for a 1984 limited edition seafoam green dial Baby Arnie


Dang that is gorgeous!


----------



## Dcreed

its moving,the vostok amphibia 090510


----------



## magste

I've got these two in the mail. Not looking like they will be here in time for Xmas though


----------



## JohnM67

Not in the mail, going to collect it at the dealer tomorrow. It's for my other half for Christmas, picture from the web:


----------



## Jonathan T

magste said:


> I've got these two in the mail. Not looking like they will be here in time for Xmas though


Lovely pair of Longines! Hope they come soon!


----------



## Avo

Grabbed the last of these from Helson on Christmas Eve:


----------



## Jonathan T

Avo said:


> Grabbed the last of these from Helson on Christmas Eve:
> 
> View attachment 16321095


Congrats!


----------



## DPflaumer

I've been eyeballing this for the last few months and figured I might as well do it now.


----------



## watchmenottv

Have wanted this for a while , finally got the funds to purchase . It's on the way 🙌 little birthday present to my self !


----------



## DPflaumer

watchmenottv said:


> Have wanted this for a while , finally got the funds to purchase . It's on the way 🙌 little birthday present to my self !


Great choice! I really love mine and I hope you feel the same about yours when it arrives!


----------



## SteamJ

Coming Thursday thanks to an Amazon gift card. I've been eying this watch for a long time.


----------



## Mmpaste

DPflaumer said:


> I've been eyeballing this for the last few months and figured I might as well do it now.
> 
> View attachment 16321327


Those are kinda cool. Definitely been a few over the years that have caught my eye.


----------



## Firecrafter

Ordered one of the 38mm Praesidus A-11s with an extra strap. Hoping tracking actually updates shortly as it was ordered before the holidays.


----------



## apac1119

Just in and she's a beaut. Wears great.


----------



## mkt3000

My wife got me this as a 3 kings day present. Can't wait to receive it.


----------



## watchmenottv

DPflaumer said:


> Great choice! I really love mine and I hope you feel the same about yours when it arrives!


Should arrive tomorrow, can't wait! Thanks


----------



## mougino

DHL has one of the new 38.5 mm Padi solar divers from Seiko en route to me. I went for the one with the globe on the dial and the blue accents:


----------



## StevieMischief

Vostok KOMANDIRSKIE 650859, and a Barton silicone strap


----------



## Mr.V1984

Really like the look of this particular one a got it at a great place. Only had 1 Citizen in the collection previously but sold it and quickly missed having an eco drive so this one should arrive Friday.


----------



## TempusHertz

Around Thanksgiving I found a Vostok I used to have. My grandfather bought it for me, it broke, yadda yadda yadda just found it again and ordered it. Shipping from Russia, so break out the calendar and start throwing darts....

Last week, joined WatchGang. They shipped the first watch in the time they promised.

Go out of town right after Christmas, and BOOM; Vostok and WatchGang watch both arrive at the mail box. 😒

Here's the Vostok style I ordered:










Hey, I need to order a strap. I'm thinking green Nato.


----------



## TempusHertz

watchmenottv said:


> View attachment 16321714
> 
> Have wanted this for a while , finally got the funds to purchase . It's on the way 🙌 little birthday present to my self !


One of my favorite dive watch designs, and the bracelet is a great design too. What do you think of it so far?


----------



## watchmenottv

TempusHertz said:


> One of my favorite dive watch designs, and the bracelet is a great design too. What do you think of it so far?












Got it yesterday. Even better in person, pictures don't do it justice. Exceeded my expectations & then some.


----------



## DPflaumer

watchmenottv said:


> Got it yesterday. Even better in person, pictures don't do it justice. Exceeded my expectations & then some.


So glad you love it too! I know it got a lot of flack for not having crazy WR but damn it's a nice watch for the money. I wish the blue had been available in the small size when I got mine but there _is_ something classy about a black diver...


----------



## watchmenottv

DPflaumer said:


> So glad you love it too! I know it got a lot of flack for not having crazy WR but damn it's a nice watch for the money. I wish the blue had been available in the small size when I got mine but there _is_ something classy about a black diver...


I'm not worried about WR, it's not like I'm going diving in it. For me, it ticks all the boxes. If I hadn't purchased a black Longines HQ, I would've opted for the black but it was between the blue & green I chose blue for versatility.


----------



## DPflaumer

watchmenottv said:


> I'm not worried about WR, it's not like I'm going diving in it. For me, it ticks all the boxes. If I hadn't purchased a black Longines HQ, I would've opted for the black but it was between the blue & green I chose blue for versatility.


 Exactly! 100m is MORE than enough for the surface splashing I do and I don't need a lumed bezel either. Nice choice on the HQ too, I've kicked that one around a bunch of times but never _quite_ tipped over the edge. I really with the regular Conquest came in a slightly smaller size but at least it's saving me money by not!


----------



## watchmenottv

DPflaumer said:


> Exactly! 100m is MORE than enough for the surface splashing I do and I don't need a lumed bezel either. Nice choice on the HQ too, I've kicked that one around a bunch of times but never _quite_ tipped over the edge. I really with the regular Conquest came in a slightly smaller size but at least it's saving me money by not!


Yeah the HQ is one of my favorites.


----------



## FrankDiscussion

This is supposed to arrive any day now. I am hoping it's a "winner"...


----------



## JohnM67

NOS OS arriving later today, picture from the web:


----------



## SteamJ

And the Devil Diver is here. Despite the cyclops and fully polished case I actually like it.


----------



## mougino

FrankDiscussion said:


> This is supposed to arrive any day now. I am hoping it's a "winner"...


I have 2 Winner Subs. Fun little watches


----------



## FrankDiscussion

This arrived in the mail yesterday. 👍 

Chenxi 085G Quartz


----------



## ncmoto




----------



## Jonathan T

ncmoto said:


> View attachment 16336082


The brand name alone is awesome. Tactical Frog, sweet....


----------



## TempusHertz

Jonathan T said:


> The brand name alone is awesome. Tactical Frog, sweet....


Absolutely. I may have to get one sometime just take photos of it with this and this.


----------



## Eaglebone

Ordered one of these to see what the fuss is about. At £60 plus tax it looks something of a bargain.


----------



## Strike151

I usually avoid Seiko these days because they're so horribly overpriced. Got this in the sale for 50% off. I love the look of it and the lightweight titanium.


----------



## mougino

mougino said:


> DHL has one of the new 38.5 mm Padi solar divers from Seiko en route to me. I went for the one with the globe on the dial and the blue accents:


SNE575P1 has arrived. Everything is aligned, and lume is great but the bracelet is atrocious  cheap pin & collar system and hollow end-links, Seiko really dropped the ball here. I'm glad I purchased second hand, it really isn't worth the 550 EUR they're asking new...

It was too hard to size correctly so I put the watch on a royal blue parachute strap.


----------



## catsteeth

I've been after both of these for a long time, both fairly limited and discontinued, but not LE's.

The ceramic green bezel Trident was released in ~2015, on either a strap or nato. The bracelet on mine was bought contemporaneously, its been brushed because of wear, according to the seller. My third Trident after a B&W and Bronze.
Picture snaffled from @jkpa and his highly covetable collection of Tridents.









Laco Neapal 42mm. I had the white (C3) lume version which was the Laco Augsburg. I'm not overly excited about an 8 series Miyota, and I had thought I was done with Fleigers as this is my sixth. But the lume on this is so different and interesting I thought I'd give it a go.
Picture from Google.









Pics from the listings. Should be here this week.


----------



## JohnM67

Another OS, WZ0121fd.

From the web:


----------



## Fergfour

I got pulled into the "final hours of the sale" spiel by Aragon. I did check and prices have indeed gone way up today (how long they stay that way before prices drop again who knows). 
42mm, sapphire crystal, sapphire bezel insert, ball bearing system bezel action, 200m WR, applied hour markers, nice date border, Swiss Ronda R150 8 beat auto, lume crown, nice bracelet with milled clasp and solid endlinks, for just $235. WTH.


----------



## magana_manuel

ncmoto said:


> View attachment 16336082


Such a great watch!!


----------



## thetimecat

Fergfour said:


> I got pulled into the "final hours of the sale" spiel by Aragon. I did check and prices have indeed gone way up today (how long they stay that way before prices drop again who knows).
> 42mm, sapphire crystal, sapphire bezel insert, ball bearing system bezel action, 200m WR, applied hour markers, nice date border, Swiss Ronda R150 8 beat auto, lume crown, nice bracelet with milled clasp and solid endlinks, for just $235. WTH.
> 
> View attachment 16342274
> View attachment 16342276
> View attachment 16342277


Very nice, glad to see another Aragon fan here. I almost got their Divemaster 42 Swiss Meteorite R150, but didn't want to spend so much money on the Ronda 150, given its short track record.


----------



## Fergfour

thetimecat said:


> Very nice, glad to see another Aragon fan here. I almost got their Divemaster 42 Swiss Meteorite R150, but didn't want to spend so much money on the Ronda 150, given its short track record.


The R150 is relatively new with around 5 years under its belt but I’m happy to give it a try. Haven’t noticed any issues with my other R150’s.


----------



## thetimecat

Fergfour said:


> The R150 is relatively new with around 5 years under its belt but I’m happy to give it a try. Haven’t noticed any issues with my other R150’s.


Thanks Fergfour for the feedback on your other R150s. I ended up with an older meteriote 40mm invicta pro diver with an ETA 2824 in rose gold. Rose gold not normally my cup of tea (figure my wife could wear it), but didn't have a rose gold watch, wanted an ETA 2824, and I have a thing with meteriote


----------



## thetimecat

thetimecat said:


> Thanks Fergfour for the feedback on your other R150s. I ended up with an older meteriote 40mm invicta pro diver with an ETA 2824 in rose gold. Rose gold not normally my cup of tea (figure my wife could wear it), but didn't have a rose gold watch, wanted an ETA 2824, and I have a thing with meteriote


Quick pic


----------



## Gavinr2

Going to try my hand at mods on this cheapo hopefully build a quality 9401 homage someday.


----------



## I expedite

I am still waiting on my quartz Tribus. I bought it because I like my mechanical TRI-03 and I needed somthing in red.










Today I ordered a Flightmaster because I am a weak...weak human. I wanted it because of the GMT function. Having a seperate set of hands is cool to me. I also really liked the slightly domed crystal. Finally, I want to play with the slide rule bezel...and because I am weak...weak...weak.









Another quartz? What is happening to me?


----------



## Jappaner

Today Formmeister 39 Automatic


----------



## Ossamanity

Strike151 said:


> I usually avoid Seiko these days because they're so horribly overpriced. Got this in the sale for 50% off. I love the look of it and the lightweight titanium.
> 
> View attachment 16337542


if you don’t mind sharing. How much and where?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth

They've arrived -
Two watches I've owned before in different colour editions. It's surely not normal behaviour ...
Anyhoo I'm delighted, but like I said, I new what I was getting.

The glossy emerald green ceramic on this is gorgeous, but unfortunately impossible to capture with a phone camera.








I_ love _the orange lume on this even more than I was expecting.


----------



## jkpa

catsteeth said:


> Two watches I've owned before in different colour editions. It's surely not normal behaviour ...
> Anyhoo I'm delighted, but like I said I new what I was getting.
> 
> The glossy emerald green ceramic on this is gorgeous, but unfortunately impossible to capture with a phone camera.
> View attachment 16348350
> 
> I love the orange lume on this even more than I was expecting.
> View attachment 16348352
> 
> View attachment 16348351


Congrats on the Kermit! Glad you got one so soon after I did so your plans to kill me for it can be scrapped


----------



## catsteeth

jkpa said:


> Congrats on the Kermit! Glad you got one so soon after I did so your plans to kill me for it can be scrapped


You may laugh, you have no idea how close it was .... 😵👻


----------



## KM_AB

First brass watch I've owned to see if I like the look.


----------



## joesailor

KM_AB said:


> First brass watch I've owned to see if I like the look.
> I have that one, but in stainless steel with a blue dial.
> View attachment 16348779


----------



## joesailor

Just ordered this one today; it has the Unitas movement in it.
Gruppo Gamma PG-00


----------



## Strike151

Ossamanity said:


> if you don’t mind sharing. How much and where?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From the January Sale at H Samuel (UK). Sold out of this model now.


----------



## john_marston

Got this one on the way (random pic from the web)


----------



## Gerhard57NL

In July, Soviet Market announced special and limited edition versions of the Vostok Amphibia Neptune, based on a #170 case instead of a #960. There would be one with a green dial (170G1) and one with a blue dial (170G2) They're out now and i bought both for their good looks, like i bought the 710AN1 and 719AN2 1961 space flight themed watches in 2021.









Vostok Neptune Amphibian Automatic Mens Watch 170G01 watch - only $215 / Buy Online in Soviet.Market - Soviet Market


Movement type mechanical, automatic Band material resin Ruby jewels 31 Power reserve 33 hours Case thickness 15 mm Case diameter 41 mm




soviet.market












Vostok Neptune Amphibian Automatic Mens Watch 170G02 watch - only $215 / Buy Online in Soviet.Market - Soviet Market


Movement type mechanical, automatic Band material resin Ruby jewels 31 Power reserve 33 hours Case thickness 15 mm Case diameter 41 mm




soviet.market














They're on their way now. I'm sure i will be impressed by them, as i was by the AN1 and AN2, but i'm also a little sad, because of the coming about of these special editions. Sales channels like Meranom or Soviet Market, watch forums like RE and HdR or private initiators like Ole Dokka come up with an idea and organize funding to get their special hands, dials, bezels, casebacks and bracelets made in Asia, because chancres are slim that the Chistopol factory can or will make them. But they do tend to come to an agreement with Vostok Chistopol to provide movements and cases and assemble the lot into finished products. I supposed that we must come to the conclusion that Vostok Chistopol shrinks back from too much deviation from the decades old repertoire of classic Amphibias and Komandirskies, and that innovations and design experiments must come from outsiders. I think that it is safe to conclude that Vostok owes a lot to the designs of Dmitry Buyalov and all the extra sales he brings through his Special Editions. In 2021, it was 60 years ago that Stalin ordered the management and workers of the Second Moscow Watch Factory to pack up the lot and move east to Kazan and Chistopol, in order to stay out of the clutches of the invading Germans. In 2022, it will be 60 years ago that this newly erected "Factory 835" started producing, with the factory personnel suffering severe hardships, but achieving fine products nonetheless. This fine article from the Mallorca based watch forum SafonaGastroCrono points out exactly why i'm a big fan of this particular watch brand, like the writer of this article is: The First Chistopol Wristwatch. The Seed Of The Vostok Factory. and why i loathe the western style hype around upmarket brands like Raketa, who judge themselves to be a sort of Russian Rolex.

How nice it would if the Chistopol factory would modify a movement by adding a long overdue quick-set date or a hacking function, in honor of their 60 yearts of existence. Striving for firmer quality control or a more consistent product precision might also be celebration gift to the brand's many fans. But I think that's not going to happen and i'm afraid that lack of funds is the reason. Dmitry Buyalov resorting to Seiko and Seagull movements for his new design lines may partly have resulted from that,


----------



## Gerhard57NL

Correction, it's even an 80 years anniversary! All the more reason to come up with something that's NOT initiated by outsiders.


----------



## Beena

I’ve just ordered my first Hamilton - the white dial Khaki Field Mechanical. I also ordered this strap in the photo to go with it, as I didn’t like the green NATO that it comes on when I tried it on in the AD today.


----------



## PAUL H.

Milano XL on its way


----------



## mannal




----------



## Gerhard57NL

Hmm, railway station clock esthetics. You can't beat those if it comes to legibility. This dial reminds of the "Tagesschau" clock used in the intro of the 8 o'clock evening news on German TV in the 70's. The date window is very subtle, the white numbers are in line with the 3-marker. Wow, Timex does offer models with a quality appearance!


----------



## cantona

starting to miss my SD (steel version). Should look awesome patina'd with that green dial!



KM_AB said:


> First brass watch I've owned to see if I like the look.


----------



## brymp21

This arrived today so technically not in the mail anymore.


----------



## sticky

catsteeth said:


> They've arrived -
> *Two watches I've owned before in different colour editions. It's surely not normal behaviour ..*.
> Anyhoo I'm delighted, but like I said, I new what I was getting.


Remember where you are Cats. It’s perfectly normal behaviour in the present company.


----------



## Dipaty

Nabbed it in the CW Jan sale at 40% off.
C65 Automatic (not my picture)


----------



## drums4money

This just arrived and I've filled it full of silicone oil. It's one of the "Benrus homage" quartz watches from Time Arrow / EBay. Not too messy for a weekend project.


----------



## FrankDiscussion

Among other things I have these on the way. 

Photos from eBay.


----------



## ZM-73

On their way, Citizen Cosmotron & MAS Arcticus.


----------



## kmeyer4

Zodiac Hermetic,Paul Perregaux Super Automatic and a Nivada Antarctic.


----------



## kmeyer4

catsteeth said:


> They've arrived -
> Two watches I've owned before in different colour editions. It's surely not normal behaviour ...
> Anyhoo I'm delighted, but like I said, I new what I was getting.
> 
> The glossy emerald green ceramic on this is gorgeous, but unfortunately impossible to capture with a phone camera.
> View attachment 16348350
> 
> I_ love _the orange lume on this even more than I was expecting.
> View attachment 16348352
> 
> View attachment 16348351


My wife and I had the "normal" discussion when I showed her all of the Marlins I had collected and repaired. I have since modified my behavior (to collecting Zodiac Glorious and Nivada Antarctic) so she should theoretically be happy?


----------



## FrankDiscussion

kmeyer4 said:


> My wife and I had the "normal" discussion when I showed her all of the Marlins I had collected and repaired. I have since modified my behavior (to collecting Zodiac Glorious and Nivada Antarctic) so she should theoretically be happy?


Does your wife like to "collect" jewelry?


----------



## kmeyer4

FrankDiscussion said:


> Does your wife like to "collect" jewelry?


No. But, Thankfully, she does collect exotic plants. She spent 250 dollars on a single leaf and node of a plant she wanted, and this has definitely bought me some breathing space. That and the assortment of Marlins was sold for about 10 times the amount I had in them. As long as I churn a bit ( and the plant addiction paces my own addiction), I think we will be good.


----------



## kmeyer4

kmeyer4 said:


> No. But, Thankfully, she does collect exotic plants. She spent 250 dollars on a single leaf and node of a plant she wanted, and this has definitely bought me some breathing space. That and the assortment of Marlins was sold for about 10 times the amount I had in them. As long as I churn a bit ( and the plant addiction paces my own addiction), I think we will be good.


Though, she did manage to collect two separate wedding rings from me.😅


----------



## tcl

Today was my first 2022 arrival. It’s the only Waterbury model so far that I got really excited about. The dial design and the large amount of brushed finish on the case are what hooked me. The case diameter is 39mm. One disappointment is the lack of a micro adjustment feature on the bracelet.


----------



## tcl

This will be my second 2022 arrival and my third microbrand purchase. It should arrive later this week. I hope this is my last watch buy for the rest of the year and that nothing else really tempting catches my eye. Photos are from the watch company.


----------



## putyourwatchon

Orient "Bambino" V4 FAC08003A0 on the way. Will be here tomorrow. Departure from my primarily pilot / field watch collection, but this thing just spoke to me over the last few weeks. At $130usd, can't go wrong I suppose...

Pic from Orient site:


----------



## ZM-73

MAS Arcticus field watch arrived today


----------



## Eaglebone

Eaglebone said:


> View attachment 16337486
> Ordered one of these to see what the fuss is about. At £60 plus tax it looks something of a bargain.


Its finally here.







It’s really nice especially considering the price. The supplied strap is rubbish so I’ve put it on a Hirsch Duke for the time being.


----------



## jkpa

Affordable since it was in the Sale. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## mattbarker007

As I've posted elsewhere, my home was burglarized the Tuesday after Christmas and they took my entire 10-watch display case with nine watches. Except for the Seiko Root Beer Bottle Cap that I wore to work that day. 

Anyway, my wife bought me a very nice wooden watch box, but with 12 slots. So I said to myself, challenged accpeted! The question, though, was how many brown dial watches does one man need? But I think this is awesome.

Before this watch was stolen, I had it on several different straps. One was a gray Zulu strap, and then later a Seiko-branded jubilee bracelet for the SKX divers. Both were great. But the brown leather strap is quality. And the lume is the best I've ever had on a watch. My wife doesn't like it when I wore this to bed it was so bright. 

New watch:










Old watch:


----------



## KogKiller

Ithyus Abyssi. Because it’s a well regulated, sw200, 300m wr, drilled lugs, compact dimensions, Swiss sapphire, great bracelet, amazing lume, and it looks like the 90s seamaster electric blue dial. I promised no more divers for a while but I had to get this one, otherwise I’d regret it. I love that dial and case.


----------



## nitro450exp

These just arrived in mail.


----------



## Dxnnis

Late Christmas present, should arrive not soon enough


----------



## KM_AB

The wait begins.


----------



## arquitron

Aision Tourbillon AN-T01.SS3.B


----------



## longerintervals

Just got this one in. Looked casually on eBay for about a year, always shocked at what seemed like exorbinant prices, and finally found a good deal here on the forum (thanks!)


----------



## mystic nerd

Bulova Hack, automatic, 38 mm diameter.


----------



## James Haury

TempusHertz said:


> Around Thanksgiving I found a Vostok I used to have. My grandfather bought it for me, it broke, yadda yadda yadda just found it again and ordered it. Shipping from Russia, so break out the calendar and start throwing darts....
> 
> Last week, joined WatchGang. They shipped the first watch in the time they promised.
> 
> Go out of town right after Christmas, and BOOM; Vostok and WatchGang watch both arrive at the mail box. 😒
> 
> Here's the Vostok style I ordered:
> 
> View attachment 16329890
> 
> 
> Hey, I need to order a strap. I'm thinking green Nato.


I have that model Komandirskie but it's in better shape. MKT3000 that TIMEX looks like a winner. Snoopy may be even better at solving the case than Scooby Doo


----------



## snowman40

UW Aequorea arrived this morning.

It's not perfect, but it's an original NH35 microbrand diver and my first lumed dial watch, so I'm looking forward to tonight!










I plan this to be my only incoming this year, having ordered it on Kickstarter last year, but we'll see how disciplined I can be 

M


----------



## Jonathan T

snowman40 said:


> UW Aequorea arrived this morning.
> 
> It's not perfect, but it's an original NH35 microbrand diver and my first lumed dial watch, so I'm looking forward to tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan this to be my only incoming this year, having ordered it on Kickstarter last year, but we'll see how disciplined I can be
> 
> M


Love the colour!


----------



## snowman40

Jonathan T said:


> Love the colour!


I wasn't sure about it as I'm not really a fan of white dialed watches, but I kept coming back to this one, and in the end decided to try something different, especially as it was fully lumed which the other options aren't).

Initially, at least, I'm glad I did - It's different for sure, but, I think a good kind of different  

M


----------



## Jonathan T

snowman40 said:


> I wasn't sure about it as I'm not really a fan of white dialed watches, but I kept coming back to this one, and in the end decided to try something different, especially as it was fully lumed which the other options aren't).
> 
> Initially, at least, I'm glad I did - It's different for sure, but, I think a good kind of different
> 
> M


Yes indeed! No rule saying we have to stick with black and white all the time!


----------



## frog1996

FC

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## longerintervals

Another purchase off the forum, can't wait


----------



## jkpa

Another one - CWs are just my jam, what can I say.


----------



## Bsw_sc

This one arrived today in the mail box from a seller here on WUS. Swapped the bracelet out for this Bonetto Cinturini soft rubber strap with deployment clasp. 

I have to say, for a watch in this price range it's actually not too bad.


----------



## Bsw_sc

Was taking a photo showing the crystal how it protrudes above the bezel and the ar coating made this funky blue color in the shot.


----------



## Psavage

Ordered this Pulsar as a daily wearer to work that i do not have to worry too much about bashing (i work in retail). £54 including a 10% first purchase discount.


----------



## ZM-73

Arrived...Citizen Cosmotron


----------



## Rojote

Due in today


----------



## A4S

Arrived today - Seiko Presage Cocktail Time ‘Houjou’ Limited Edition
Think it has to be the prettiest Seiko I have ever owned 🙂


----------



## Beena

I preordered a silver Baltic MR01 today for delivery in July. Really looking forward to this one.


----------



## Yolly111

putyourwatchon said:


> Orient "Bambino" V4 FAC08003A0 on the way. Will be here tomorrow. Departure from my primarily pilot / field watch collection, but this thing just spoke to me over the last few weeks. At $130usd, can't go wrong I suppose...
> 
> Pic from Orient site:


I have the exact same watch/color, it is a FANTASTIC watch for the price. Works great, looks great, feels great!

You are going to be happy by your purchase, for sure!


----------



## [email protected]

A project from a spanish forum:
RSWC Rex Maris (based on the Seestern Doxa homage)


----------



## StevieMischief

Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot (aka, the Interstellar Coop, but with a silver dial). Arrived yesterday from another member - loving the dial, which appears almost white at times and has reflective, silver indices that seem silver, black, or even disappear and reappear in at different angles! Is also big and small simultaneously, somehow. Cool handset too!


----------



## cheapy

Citizen Blue Angels. Wanted an atomic and solar watch. Was going to go with a Casio but picked this up for under $250


----------



## Mr.C

Vaer D4 Meridian. First try with Vaer. Like the look, like the solar, but a little leery of the QC issues that have been mentioned...


----------



## dehughes

I had a D4 and I don’t think I was ready for it. More of a mature watch for me. A bit too small for my wrists and tastes, but like you it checked a lot of other boxes I had. 

Last arrival was (last week?) an Orient Kamasu. Nice watch, but lug width should be 20mm, not 22mm, IMHO, as that watch wears small (much like my Vaer D4 did).


----------



## twincity

SWC Ark


----------



## topslop1

Invicta mens pro diver.. always wanted a basic Invicta since my father had one when I was younger.


----------



## Calumets

Stowa Marine 36 Roman
Vostok Amphibia 710


----------



## KM_AB

Mr FedEx just visited. Zoretto Indy


----------



## KM_AB

KM_AB said:


> Mr FedEx just visited. Zoretto Indy
> 
> View attachment 16388807


Should’ve mentioned, free shipping and 20% off using code FEIS. Good value.


----------



## ColinM

I have a Bernhardt Corsair Diver 42mm automatic incoming I just bought used. Was an impulse purchase after seeing the bright yellow dial. Not like any other watch I own.


----------



## FrankDiscussion

This just arrived today in my mailbox. It came with a cheap metal bracelet so for fun I installed the strap off my Casio AE1300WH.

Skmei 1335


----------



## Bsw_sc

Just pulled the trigger earlier today on my second Pook watch. This blue dial beauty below should be arriving in a week or so from Finland !


----------



## SteamJ

Something old/new is coming tomorrow.

I sent this to Canada last week for a full service and relume.









This is what's coming back tomorrow.


----------



## CRetzloff

On its way to my AD... (not my pic)


----------



## doughboy17

Although it has yet to ship due to Chinese New Year, I hope to wear it on my unused blue Helm Zulu strap as my main Pepsi and an ultra-lightweight option.

Heimdallr Titanium Turtle


----------



## garyedgar

SteamJ said:


> Something old/new is coming tomorrow.
> 
> I sent this to Canada last week for a full service and relume.
> View attachment 16392517
> 
> 
> This is what's coming back tomorrow.
> View attachment 16392519


I have one I bought in 1975 and need desperately to get it serviced. Who did you use in Canada? Were u happy with them? Thanks is advance...


----------



## BigBluefish

One of these bad boys is on the way!


----------



## SteamJ

garyedgar said:


> I have one I bought in 1975 and need desperately to get it serviced. Who did you use in Canada? Were u happy with them? Thanks is advance...


I used Ashton (The Seikologist) in Canada. Reasonable price and he was fast: Vintage Seiko, King Seiko, & Grand Seiko Watch Servicing & Repair Specialists | The Seikologist


----------



## mlstein

To be shipped on February 5, says Alex, the proprietor.









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

On it's way, this fun piece. Urban Time Imagination 270 SERIES (Dual Movement)


----------



## StevieMischief

Just purchased this "Dress KX" with an Uncle Seiko jubilee from a member...


----------



## MrFoo

Incorrigible!
****
This Marlin with be mine tomorrow:
















I was researching Timex digital this morning and I walked out of London Drugs with this:
























I suppose some forms of "promiscuity" 😏
don't need outgrowing.
At the same time I'm eyeing the Timex-Q reissue:








My kids are going to have to be happy with a big ol' sack of watches to divvy up.
They'll be just fine.
Bill Gates kids won't inherit his wealth either; here's hoping that at the very least he leaves them a sack of Timex watches!
If I recall correctly Bill Gates sports a modest watch and I don't know for sure but I imagine that Warren Buffett would wear something functional.
Time to get back into the sunshine before the next storm settles in! 🥶
Have a great weekend everyone!
Mr Foo


----------



## magana_manuel

After almost a year, yesterday I got my Kurono Tokyo Toki, the truth is that I am a little disappointed, I like the size, case shape and finishing on it, but there is something that does not fill me with this watch. The strap is very bad and for my taste the white stitching doesn't help much, I definitely got carried away by social media on this one... Hoewver I'll give it more chances and mix and match straps hoping to find the right one.


----------



## Alcatch

Arrived today after I took a shot at an Invicta Pro Diver. It kept stopping after 6 months, sent for repair and that was hopeless.. finally got a refund from Amazon, went for a more reliable Citizen. 










Wasn't certain about the strap to start with, but I think I like it!


----------



## Porky4774

Just ordered today. I was looking for a new beater and finally decided a quartz was probably the way to go this time around even though I swore I’d never wear a quartz again, but this was too good to pass up. the specs are good. 40mm 100m water resistance and a sapphire crystal with victorinox build quality all for $250. I would have preferred an ETA quartz over the Ronda but for the price I can replace that movement quite a few times before it’s not worth it. And for some reason my Amazon is always in Spanish now hahaha!


----------



## MrFoo

Porky4774 said:


> Just ordered today. I was looking for a new beater and finally decided a quartz was probably the way to go this time around even though I swore I’d never wear a quartz again, but this was too good to pass up. the specs are good. 40mm 100m water resistance and a sapphire crystal with victorinox build quality all for $250. I would have preferred an ETA quartz over the Ronda but for the price I can replace that movement quite a few times before it’s not worth it. And for some reason my Amazon is always in Spanish now hahaha!
> View attachment 16398173


Coming from Canada my Amazon was in "Quebecois" for some time!
There is a fix.
I couldn't explain how but it can be done.
I came around to quartz myself.
Matter of economics 😄
Nice find Porky4774!


----------



## Porky4774

MrFoo said:


> Coming from Canada my Amazon was in "Quebecois" for some time!
> There is a fix.
> I couldn't explain how but it can be done.
> I came around to quartz myself.
> Matter of economics 😄
> Nice find Porky7447!


Ya I keep changing it back to English but it just goes right back to Spanish, I guess I’ll learn one way or the other haha


----------



## GuessWho

manolito said:


> today is 2021.11.04. so, happy 5th year anniv to you with the watch! hope you're still enjoying it. (going back to some pages of this thread...) regards.


That one's been in my rotation since I got it. I'm still in love with the Molnija powered watches. Hope you have been well!


----------



## watchmenottv

Can't wait 🙋‍♂️


----------



## putyourwatchon

First AliExpress order: 3 Corgeuts and a Phylida. All NH35 except the Tudor homage which is seagull movement.
Also have some Samco Silicone straps coming. Same thing as the Barton Elites, but 1/3rd the price.
Now for the wait... Mid March... Fingers crossed...


----------



## borchard929

Just got this in a trade. Bvlgari Aluminium
I really like it so far


----------



## pnojazz

Beautiful watch that Bulgari!


----------



## Tanker G1

Adding to my Casio group:

Ordered this first one from Japan-Select, release date 2/18. The rest are coming from Sakura.


----------



## Calumets

Just arrived (will take better pictures).


----------



## LotusT66

Should have bought a Reverso last year. Out of my range now. Picked this up instead but arrived with a small issue. Easy to fix tho.


----------



## KM_AB

Just opened the mailbox and found this!


----------



## longerintervals

Arriving today, I hope!


----------



## The Watch Ho

Bought a couple of these when I found out the owner passed. First day on. RIP Mr. Amos.


----------



## jkpa

Finally - the amazing Abyss SH21 is coming!!!


----------



## alex79

Incoming sdgm003









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho

First day on.


----------



## tcl

This will be my third Tissot. The two I previously owned were quartz but this one is an automatic. Photo from the web.


----------



## Mikeh0109

tcl said:


> This will be my third Tissot. The two I previously owned were quartz but this one is an automatic. Photo from the web.
> View attachment 16416882


Looks great. I had a Tissot Powermatic 80 several years ago and really enjoyed it! Great design and very reliable! 

This watch looks nice and tidy! Great choice!


----------



## nastang87xx

Been downsizing and refocusing for about 6 months now. Latest addition to my smaller but happier collection.


----------



## bombaywalla

jkpa said:


> Finally - the amazing Abyss SH21 is coming!!!
> 
> View attachment 16414339
> View attachment 16414341
> View attachment 16414342
> View attachment 16414343
> View attachment 16414344
> View attachment 16414345


I've their C60 Elite 1000 which is an excellent piece -- all Titanium. 
But Il always wanted to get one of their watches with their in-house SH21 but none of the watches with a SH21 excite me as yet. Hoping this will change in the future. 
All the best for receiving & enjoying this one.
I would love to know what kind of accuracy you get from it.....Thanks.


----------



## blackdog1101

I’m waiting for this Seestern Sharkhunter to arrive, but since it’s the Chinese New Year celebrations I’ll have to wait another week or so.


----------



## James Haury

I ordered a Du Frane waterloo today in quartz. Two hundred ninety nine dollars what have I done? : ^ (







That is not my wrist.Dufrane Waterloo 39mm Watch Reivew - Watch Clicker


----------



## tcl

James Haury said:


> I ordered a Du Frane waterloo today in quartz. Two hundred ninety dollars what have I done? : ^ (
> .....


The most I ever paid for a quartz was $327. I was resistant to spending that much since the movement wasn't extraordinary but I liked the design, the dimensions and its unusual color so I bit the bullet and went for it.


----------



## James Haury

tcl said:


> The most I ever paid for a quartz was $327. I was resistant to spending that much since the movement wasn't extraordinary but I liked the design, the dimensions and its unusual color so I bit the bullet and went for it.


This is a nice watch the specs are really good but I have never spent that much for one watch before. I found out today Jack Ma (President of Ali Baba or maybe only the founder now)belongs to the CCP so I really wanted an American watch. This was the most reasonable.


----------



## 1Wolf1

SteamJ said:


> Something old/new is coming tomorrow.
> 
> I sent this to Canada last week for a full service and relume.
> View attachment 16392517
> 
> 
> This is what's coming back tomorrow.
> View attachment 16392519


What!? A re-lume with no lume shot? I want a refund!


----------



## Sweetscience

Hopefully a Direnzo DRZ05 will be hitting my doorstep this month sometime. Can‘t wait.


----------



## pnojazz

New arrival - A Swiss Watch Company Diver 2 in Blue. It features the Sellita SW200-1 movement.

Produced by Stephen Roemer, a former executive and technician who worked for the Swatch Group for 17 years.

Stephen created his own company in 1996 building watches for other Swiss watch companies.

Stephen branched out on his own 8 years ago, and now has 3 sons who have grown up under their dad’s influence who are now working in the company.

Their watches are produced and finished in Switzerland.

Their latest addition is a Mk 2 Diver watch which features 20 layers of X1 SuperLumiNova, which truly lasts all night. It’s a real keeper!


----------



## ZM-73

Mail today, UTI 270 SERIES dual movement


----------



## discochris




----------



## john_marston

Posted this a while ago, got it recently in the mail. The dial and hands are stunning. Bracelet is pretty good but rocking it on a croc strap atm. Getting Aqua Terra vibes 

SZSB012


----------



## blackdog1101

This Yema Superman Armee de L’air (French Air Force) came in the mail today. I’m the second owner but it’s just about perfect. The domed crystal is lovely. I couldn’t be more pleased.


----------



## arquitron




----------



## Jamespreillyii

Just won this off the bay. First vintage watch. I have been looking for a TV dial and a dress watch. Think this covers both bases.


----------



## vladg

One week ago I got my long time wish Squale 1521 blue polished, from good wus member.
Very happy to add it to my blue divers stable )))


----------



## pnojazz

john_marston said:


> Posted this a while ago, got it recently in the mail. The dial and hands are stunning. Bracelet is pretty good but rocking it on a croc strap atm. Getting Aqua Terra vibes
> 
> SZSB012
> View attachment 16421994


A blanket and sweater to match too!


----------



## catsteeth

EDIT: Posted here by mistake, meant for wruw... 🤦🏻‍♂️
Actually got this last week, so it's incoming and arrived. Can't believe how much I'm enjoying it though. I expected to like it, but I love it.


----------



## ronkatct

Just arrived. I have not adjusted bracelet nor adjusted time. I am waiting for it to warm up before I unscrew the crown.''


----------



## TheResident

magana_manuel said:


> After almost a year, yesterday I got my Kurono Tokyo Toki, the truth is that I am a little disappointed, I like the size, case shape and finishing on it, but there is something that does not fill me with this watch. The strap is very bad and for my taste the white stitching doesn't help much, I definitely got carried away by social media on this one... Hoewver I'll give it more chances and mix and match straps hoping to find the right one.
> 
> View attachment 16397907


Did the strap come with it? It's a shame you waited for so long only to feel disappointed.


----------



## TheResident

MrFoo said:


> Incorrigible!
> ****
> This Marlin with be mine tomorrow:
> View attachment 16397736
> 
> View attachment 16397741
> 
> I was researching Timex digital this morning and I walked out of London Drugs with this:
> View attachment 16397753
> 
> View attachment 16397759
> 
> View attachment 16397766
> 
> I suppose some forms of "promiscuity" 😏
> don't need outgrowing.
> At the same time I'm eyeing the Timex-Q reissue:
> View attachment 16397793
> 
> My kids are going to have to be happy with a big ol' sack of watches to divvy up.
> They'll be just fine.
> Bill Gates kids won't inherit his wealth either; here's hoping that at the very least he leaves them a sack of Timex watches!
> If I recall correctly Bill Gates sports a modest watch and I don't know for sure but I imagine that Warren Buffett would wear something functional.
> Time to get back into the sunshine before the next storm settles in! 🥶
> Have a great weekend everyone!
> Mr Foo


Does the dial on that marlin still count as a "Californian dial"? Looks great btw


----------



## TheResident

ZM-73 said:


> Arrived...Citizen Cosmotron
> View attachment 16374910
> 
> View attachment 16374911


This is very cool, what year is it from?


----------



## ZM-73

TheResident said:


> This is very cool, what year is it from?


1974. It's a quirky watch.


----------



## vladg

Rojote said:


> Due in today
> View attachment 16375628


Nice skin diver. 👍
I can't see in on Spinnaker web site. Is it limited edition? Another colors were available?


----------



## A4S

Custom Nereide Ultraleggero landed today 😊


----------



## StevieMischief

NAMICA SHIRAHAMA
NEO TOKYO - the rare Japan-based micro brand, which is killing it 2 days into a Kickstarter campaign, raising $220k and counting, with a goal of about $52k. Great designs, great specs!
"Incoming" probably means next fall, but maybe sooner


----------



## minfenti

Watching the tracking updates for new to me Meccaniche Veneziane!


----------



## Chris Hughes

Went for it:


----------



## chief_D

Slowly, but surely…


----------



## jkpa

And it's here. And it's even better than I hoped. Pure awesomeness!!!!


----------



## Eyeshield25




----------



## Jonathan T

jkpa said:


> And it's here. And it's even better than I hoped. Pure awesomeness!!!!


Thanks for the detailed shots. Looks like a solid timepiece on the wrist. Enjoy!


----------



## pbwilson1970

Vostok 670922 just arrived in the states and should be on my wrist shortly. 

I also ordered some different dials and hands and bezel to try my hand at modding it. A few different Scuba Dudes are in there, as well as a black ceramic bezel.


----------



## Rocinante

My Cardinal arrived a couple of days ago. Sapphire crystal and Miyota mvt.
The watch is actually a bit hard to read in real life. The blue markers aren't bright like in the photo.
Inside, in the evening I can hardly see them, glad I didn't go for the black indicators !


----------



## blackdog1101

I just got this Seestern 300 in the mail. I realize it’s not a Doxa, but it punches far above it’s price point. I’m quite pleased with this watch.


----------



## Jonathan T

blackdog1101 said:


> I just got this Seestern 300 in the mail. I realize it’s not a Doxa, but it punches far above it’s price point. I’m quite pleased with this watch.
> View attachment 16436155
> 
> View attachment 16436156


I love artistic casebacks and this one is lovely! Enjoy and wear in good health!


----------



## blackdog1101

Jonathan T said:


> I love artistic casebacks and this one is lovely! Enjoy and wear in good health!


It is really nice! Seestern is German for starfish, I didn’t know that until today. Thank you!


----------



## Jonathan T

blackdog1101 said:


> It is really nice! Seestern is German for starfish, I didn’t know that until today. Thank you!


me neither. and that...makes total sense why we see one the back!


----------



## DPflaumer

One of these is headed my way. I didn't actually preorder but someone who did saw me asking about them and made a generous offer. To be honest... I'm looking to downsize long-term but it seemed like a great opportunity to check out a rare offering in my preferred size range!


----------



## BundyBear

Woohoo! Had been waiting a long time for this and thought it was lost because the tracking stopped. Saw this in the mailbox today!










Vostok - on the wrist today.


----------



## FT-QL

Sector 500 🎃


----------



## Eyeshield25

Alpina Startimer coming soon


----------



## StevieMischief

BundyBear said:


> Woohoo! Had been waiting a long time for this and thought it was lost because the tracking stopped. Saw this in the mailbox today!
> 
> View attachment 16438316
> 
> 
> Vostok - on the wrist today.
> View attachment 16438317


Love mine - put it on a Barton quick release silicone, which is very comfy!


----------



## BigBluefish

I finally succumbed to temptation and ordered a Devil Diver.


----------



## SteamJ

BigBluefish said:


> I finally succumbed to temptation and ordered a Devil Diver.
> 
> View attachment 16439688


Good choice. I'm wearing mine today.


----------



## BundyBear

StevieMischief said:


> Love mine - put it on a Barton quick release silicone, which is very comfy!


Thanks for the tip! Great idea


----------



## Cougar17

Not my pic, but I pulled the trigger on a watch I've been eye balling for a while now: the Steinhart Kermit, 39mm. I ended up ordering directly from Steinhart. My excuse is that it's my Birthday this week, but hopefully my wife won't even notice the new watch in the wrist. Haha. Very excited about this one.









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## StevieMischief

Copped this from an Etsy seller from the Boston area....He builds/mods various Seikos. This Explorer homage has an NH38 movement, solid link and end link jubilee bracelet with a milled clasp. Super nice dude, who was more than willing to talk about the builds he does, regulation of movements, etc. May not be everybody's cup of tea, but I think it's dope!


----------



## discochris

JDM Seiko Spirit. This is gorgeous in person.


----------



## jkingrph

Just got this Mido in a few minutes ago,


----------



## blackdog1101

I just got this Doxa Pro 200 Caribbean today. Very happy with it.


----------



## Rojote

Incoming…


----------



## blackdog1101

I bought this Oris Pointer Date Roberto Clemente. I’m very pleased to add this to my collection.


----------



## DPflaumer




----------



## I expedite

I expedite said:


> I am still waiting on my quartz Tribus. I bought it because I like my mechanical TRI-03 and I needed something in red.
> 
> View attachment 16345317













The original order date was Dec 11...still inbound...

"Strict border controls are having an impact on staff who commute to work from Italy. This means that the anticipated January delivery date is no longer feasible. The Swiss are now expecting assembly to be fully complete by the end of February, so it will likely be March before the watch is shipped to you."


----------



## tcl

Ordered this vintage looking 36mm Festina since it somewhat resembles a Gruen Precision 510 from back in the day. I’ve been searching for a present day watch with this look for quite some time but somehow I didn’t discover this Festina until now. Comparison photos below are from the web. Last shot is my new arrival. The dial color is stated as silver but it looks more like a white sunburst pattern to me.














  








Festine_Extra_T1_600.jpg




__
tcl


__
11 mo ago


----------



## James Haury

James Haury said:


> This is a nice watch the specs are really good but I have never spent that much for one watch before. I found out today Jack Ma (President of Ali Baba or maybe only the founder now)belongs to the CCP so I really wanted an American watch. This was the most reasonable.


For some reason I thought the hands were going to be blued. They are not. They are silver tone and do not show up well against the linen dial in many light conditions. If I was back in the Chicago area I'd take it to Lloyd and get the hands replaced. Since I am here in North Dakota I'll have to wait till spring and get it done at the shop in West Acres mall.


----------



## KeithOnALeash

ZM-73 said:


> Mail today, UTI 270 SERIES dual movement
> View attachment 16420212
> 
> View attachment 16420213


Have you noticed a burning sensation since you got your UTI?


----------



## jkpa

Another sweet CW…. 😍


----------



## ZM-73

KeithOnALeash said:


> Have you noticed a burning sensation since you got your UTI?


Just a little.


----------



## mougino

Waiting for these 3: Timex Q reissue Albino, Sugess racing chrono, and Contar Mk1.


----------



## xander1610

i bought this yesterday can someone identify it?


----------



## catsteeth

xander1610 said:


> i bought this yesterday can someone identify it?
> View attachment 16448180


The Tissot Seastar is their diving watch range. That's the original of the PRX range that they've recently re-released as both quartz and automatic powermatic versions.

It's a nice watch. It'd be worth taking to a local jeweller to give the movement a light service. If you put a battery in now, even if it ran it wouldn't be doing it a lot of good with the oil being old and dry. Ask for an estimate and if it only needs a light touch it'll be worth it.
Also give it a good clean, toothbrush and soap. But very carefully, it's unlikely to be waterproof anymore. It'll transform how it looks, you'll be surprised.

It's a nice watch from a nice brand. No real value, but worth enough and attractive enough to rescue.


----------



## xander1610

catsteeth said:


> The Tissot Seastar is their diving watch range. That's the original of the PRX range that they've recently re-released as both quartz and automatic powermatic versions.
> 
> It's a nice watch. It'd be worth taking to a local jeweller to give the movement a light service. If you put a battery in now, even if it ran it wouldn't be doing it a lot of good with the oil being old and dry. Ask for an estimate and if it only needs a light touch it'll be worth it.
> Also give it a good clean, toothbrush and soap. But very carefully, it's unlikely to be waterproof anymore. It'll transform how it looks, you'll be surprised.
> 
> It's a nice watch from a nice brand. No real value, but worth enough and attractive enough to rescue.


thanks a lot for the information, do you have any idea of e built year?


----------



## catsteeth

xander1610 said:


> thanks a lot for the information, do you have any idea of e built year?


Not of that individual watch. But that range was brought in in 1978 I believe. It may be earlier in that range, because it doesn't have the PRX designation, and it has that super cool T logo at 12. But that's pure guess work.

*But I'm not a Tissot expert or even vintage watch expert so others will probably be able to tell you more.


----------



## Fergfour

My non-dive watch streak continues with the Edgemere Reserve, pleased I found a 20% off code


----------



## blackdog1101

I’ve got this Smiths Explorer coming. Bought it here from another member. Should arrive in a few days. I’ll put it on leather.


----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## jkpa

Just arrived - the same watch I sold in 2019 is back in the box, never to leave again👍👍👍👍👍


----------



## DPflaumer

jkpa said:


> Just arrived - the same watch I sold in 2019 is back in the box, never to leave again 👍


NICE. I had the silver dial back in the day and loved it. It is one of perhaps 3 watches I've sold and almost wish I had kept. Much like the other two, it was such a nice watch but (shocker) I really wanted it to be significantly smaller.

(The others were an Alpina Alpiner- the old round one- and an Oris Swiss Hunter)


----------



## jkpa

On leather for now until I can resize the bracelet. It’s so good.


----------



## Frostylime

Limited edition Tissot NBA leather strap! 22mm, won't ship until Mar. 4th though


----------



## catsteeth

Just arrived. Old Laco by Larcher B-uhr type-B, quartz.
Love the proportions on this. The dial layout with the _big_ minute indices, beautifully patinated for the bonus. The lovely _long_ minute and seconds hand. _Narrow_ bezel. Perfect stick out lugs at _20mm_. (As a 42mm case I'd have been happy with 18mm as straps were traditionally quite narrow. But thankfully they aren't 22mm which totally ruins the proportions of this size b-uhr). Crown isn't sized correctly, but it looks okay so not too bothered.
The domed mineral crystal is very beaten up so I've ordered a domed sapphire to replace it. Now the third type-B I've owned, and the sixth B-uhr... am I 🤪


----------



## manolito

catsteeth said:


> Just arrived. Old Laco by Larcher B-uhr type-B, quartz. The domed mineral crystal is very beaten up so I've ordered a domed sapphire to replace it. Now the third type-B I've owned, and the sixth B-uhr... am I 🤪
> View attachment 16457618


still in fighting form. congrats on your find.


----------



## watchmenottv

watchmenottv said:


> View attachment 16454827
> 
> View attachment 16454828












Delivered 🙌


----------



## junkCollector

Waiting for this to arrive. My first purchase from Deep Blue. A small birthday present to myself.


----------



## hollywoodphil

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mkutch

New (to me) white Weiss 42mm standard field watch from 2014, arrived in excellent condition considering it’s age. Promptly installed a navy blue cordura strap that also arrived today (along with a Weiss-inscribed buckle), and snapped a pic with its 2020 titanium brother. I love the blue strap with the white dial…


----------



## Mankantoo

In a rather spectacularly good or bad case of timing I ordered this last weekend…my first and maybe last Russian.

Vostok Komandirskie 211398


----------



## mougino

mougino said:


> Waiting for these 3: Timex Q reissue Albino, Sugess racing chrono, and Contar Mk1.


The first one arrived 😉 I removed the Timex hair-pulling bracelet and put it on a most comfortable Seiko vintage bracelet with spring extension!


----------



## sticky

I was promised that it would be here soon.


----------



## Akirafur

Found a great deal on this obscure little brand.


----------



## StevieMischief

Spinnaker Bradner


----------



## blackdog1101

I’m expecting a Seestern Orange Monster today in the mail. I’m extremely impressed with their 300 series, so wanted to check this out as well.


----------



## Bob Orr

Ok this arrived two weeks ago but just opened the shrink wrap and extracted this bronzie. Glycine sub in bronze and black on comfortable OEM rubber strap . Glycine adapted Selita 200 I think.


----------



## Chris Hughes

I got one of these because I love the flashy dial and high polish on the case. Price is hard to beat too. I was looking at their other models as well, but this seems to be the best Phoibos going at the moment. The Voyager isn’t my style at all, the Kraken seems a touch too generic and the Apollo skews too young for my wrist. I do like the Wavemaster but the Eagle Ray 200M edges it out:









Should be here next week.


----------



## Jonathan T

Chris Hughes said:


> I got one of these because I love the flashy dial and high polish on the case. Price is hard to beat too. I was looking at their other models as well, but this seems to be the best Phoibos going at the moment. The Voyager isn’t my style at all, the Kraken seems a touch too generic and the Apollo skews too young for my wrist. I do like the Wavemaster but the Eagle Ray 200M edges it out:
> 
> View attachment 16461257
> 
> Should be here next week.


that's an awesome logo. it reminds me of the SPECTRE logo from James Bond :-D


----------



## Chris Hughes

Jonathan T said:


> that's an awesome logo. it reminds me of the SPECTRE logo from James Bond :-D


Evidently the Phoibos logo is controversial. Some love it, some hate it, it reminds some of SPECTRE and others of HYDRA. Me? I love it. I think it’s one of the coolest watch logos going on right now.


----------



## Chris Hughes

sticky said:


> I was promised that it would be here soon.
> View attachment 16460113


I spent some time looking at and reading up on this after seeing your image of it. I’m intrigued. The guitar elements are pretty overt but also kind of subtle. It’s walking a fine line for sure. I’m curious to hear how you like it once it comes.


----------



## ZM-73

Coming from Japan, Parlon mechanical with Citizen movement.


----------



## mrz80

Just got the "OS10 with a free case and band" watch, and the Ironman and 927 already got here. Only one I'm waiting on now is a Casio MTP4500. Everyone always includes its more expensive (but still very much affordable) Edifice sibling in their "bargain Navitimer alternatives" list, but until very recently I hadn't seen any reviews of this particular watch. I commented on one reviewer's youtube channel, and he wrote back and offered me a sweet deal to take it off his hands. Should get here before too long.


----------



## blackdog1101

I should get this Doxa 600T in a few days.


----------



## mrz80

Heh... I got so busy working on my guitar rig for church this morning that I'd totally forgotten about this. I hit a short-time sale deal and fired off an order on the spur of the moment. It was on the doorstep this afternoon. Cool.


----------



## john_marston

Got this in the post today. $125 on an auction sold as ‘junk/defective’. 
...yet everything seems to work fine! Accuracy is good, all functions as normal.. does have some scuffs on the crystal. Wonder if I’m missing something, but I don’t think so. Lucky?! On the flip side, I’ve bought watches with the ol ‘keeps good time’ that lose 30min a day, so this feels like some good karma (knock on wood)

Had a few Orients, this is my first Orient Star. Quality is great.


----------



## Mankantoo

That Orient Star looks fantastic
Also, nice find, I hope it works out!


----------



## KM_AB

Still a few looooong days away.


----------



## ncmoto

KM_AB said:


> Still a few looooong days away.
> 
> View attachment 16471081


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ive turned waiting for watches from the Far-East into a eager + thing ; )


----------



## DPflaumer




----------



## Kubby

john_marston said:


> Got this in the post today. $125 on an auction sold as ‘junk/defective’.
> ...yet everything seems to work fine!
> View attachment 16468889


Beautiful watch! Probably stopped when he wasn't wearing it for a few days!

Enjoy the heck out of that.

K.


----------



## BigBluefish

Only "affordable" due to the Jomashop sale. And, we'll have to see whether they actually materialize. Pity if they prove to be vapor-watch.


----------



## Bsw_sc

I have this coming to me from Finland!! I am very excited to get this beast in my hands. 

42mm, 15mm thick, all brushed stainless, Miyota movement, sapphire crystal and amazingly soft rubber strap!


----------



## nastang87xx




----------



## Rojote

Scored this brand new for $298 shipped. .


----------



## Legionary

watchmenottv said:


> View attachment 16454827
> 
> View attachment 16454828


Which Longines is this?


----------



## watchmenottv

Legionary said:


> Which Longines is this?


Longines heritage 1945 reissue


----------



## Legionary

mougino said:


> Waiting for this one:


What watch is that?


----------



## mougino

Legionary said:


> What watch is that?


It was an AliExpress clone of the Mr Jones "The Last Laugh Tattoo" but not available anymore. You still have the original for subsequently more if you want:








Last Laugh Tattoo


Linked to the memento mori tradition, this unusual skull face watch has an automatic movement and was designed by tattoo artist Adrian Willard.




mrjoneswatches.com


----------



## Legionary

Thank you. It's quite an interesting watch. I believe you also got a matching strap. Where did you find it?


----------



## watchersam

I just ordered my first new watch (I'm a fan of vintage) 
Decided it would be nice to change things up and get something new, without breaking the bank.


----------



## mougino

Legionary said:


> Thank you. It's quite an interesting watch. I believe you also got a matching strap. Where did you find it?











4.09US $ 18% OFF|14 Colors Wholesale Heavy Duty Nylon Watchband Nato Strap 20mm 18mm Nylon Replacement Watch Band Accessories - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## uowp

watchersam said:


> I just ordered my first new watch (I'm a fan of vintage)
> Decided it would be nice to change things up and get something new, without breaking the bank.
> 
> View attachment 16480245


Have the same one. <3 trying to find the best strap/bracelet for it.


----------



## watchersam

uowp said:


> Have the same one. <3 trying to find the best strap/bracelet for it.


What's it like in the flesh? the dial looks stunning in some of the pics I have seen.


----------



## uowp

watchersam said:


> What's it like in the flesh? the dial looks stunning in some of the pics I have seen.


The size is perfect, you'll appreciate the small details they did on the watch. The bracelet isn't that good though, might be best to swap it with something else.
Timekeeping is better than my 6r35 Seiko, so that's good. As it's mostly brushed, I don't notice any scratches on mine yet. The bezel is lumed, but not so much. As the bezel is sapphire, the markings aren't as sharp as others. There's a bit of distortion as it's curved, instead of just flat. The stainless steel part between the dial sapphire and the bezel haven't been scratched yet. I thought it can easily be scratched, but it's ok.

Regarding straps, it's hard to colour match the green on the dial. I've tried a couple of whites, and it looks fine to me. Tried a green one, like the white versions better.


----------



## paul vandermaas

I fancied a rose gold coloured chrono.
£116 inc delivery.


----------



## ryan850

Chronos


----------



## DC guy

After saving my pennies for two years (and selling off several watches), I finally pulled the trigger on a gray marker Nomos Tetra that was listed as deliverable within 10-12 weeks. That would have made it just in time for a milestone birthday of mine. But I knew there was a chance it was vaporware, and lo and behold, “supply chain issues” made it unavailable for SIX MONTHS. They claim they are having an AD order a new one from the manufacturer, so at least it’ll be factory fresh, but man. That is going to be one late birthday gift.


----------



## blackdog1101

I traded for this San Martin Captain Willard. Should get it in a day or two.


----------



## StevieMischief

Scored this full lumed beauty from another WUS member a couple of hours ago!


----------



## VincentG

I thought I had one incoming to my AD, but they have now for over three weeks they have been unable to get one. So I popped one on the bay and it is coming by the end of the week.


----------



## hollywoodphil

Mallard #6
80's NOS
"Minty", I'm told.










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFoo

StevieMischief said:


> Scored this full lumed beauty from another WUS member a couple of hours ago!
> View attachment 16483687
> View attachment 16483692


Nice!
I received the Hemel Air Wing this weekend:

















I'm really liking the watch 🥰


----------



## StevieMischief

MrFoo said:


> Nice!
> I received the Hemel Air Wing this weekend:
> View attachment 16483860
> 
> 
> View attachment 16483861
> 
> I'm really liking the watch 🥰


I've only recently discovered this brand - out of Long Island, NY), and I'm really vibing with their designs. Love that one you have!


----------



## Bsw_sc

Well...today marks an unusual day in my watch collecting. I just placed an order for my very first large brand watch (excluding Invicta which I purchased several of many years ago when I first started collecting). Of the ~80+ watches I have they are all either Soviet or Russian or microbrand watches from many different countries (again excluding the several Invictas I have but no longer wear). Yes, Vostok and Slava may be considered to be large to some people but I don't think so, at least not for me personally since I am in the U.S and their global sales pale in comparison to most other factory watch brands. I've always been turned off by the large brands, mostly because I vehemently support small businesses vs large corporations. But this particular piece spoke to me strongly and I decided to go ahead and snag it (this also makes my first Swiss Made watch!). I don't like watches with integrated bracelets but for some odd reason this one pulled me in. Wish this dial option was available with the mechanical movement but it wasn't so another quartz will be added to my collection. I hope I didn't just walk into another realm of collecting that will leave me living under a bridge


----------



## usclassic

*Before Tudor 1926, before Rolex 1905, there was........*

Mathey-Tissot 1886, not to be confused with Tissot 1880.

History

Prices for the Rolex Oysterquartz discontinued in 2001, and Tudor Oyster Prince quartz have been skyrocketing. While I have been wanting to add something like them with white dial and date cyclops to my collection. My searching led me to Mathey-Tissot and a big spend of $84 including shipping from Timepiece.com for this, H450AI Rolly1 Some pictures I found on the internet.




































































After considering the SUR models from Seiko and the Stuhrling Lineage 3935 Quartz 42mm Classic a bargain at $75 shipped....












Not really a fan of the fluted bling bezel I ordered the Mathey-Tissot. 

Also this model features the Swiss Ronda 505 that I dare say I could service myself.






Also I may brush finish the centerlinks and clasp.


----------



## SteamJ

Bsw_sc said:


> Well...today marks an unusual day in my watch collecting. I just placed an order for my very first large brand watch (excluding Invicta which I purchased several of many years ago when I first started collecting). Of the ~80+ watches I have they are all either Soviet or Russian or microbrand watches from many different countries (again excluding the several Invictas I have but no longer wear). Yes, Vostok and Slava may be considered to be large to some people but I don't think so, at least not for me personally since I am in the U.S and their global sales pale in comparison to most other factory watch brands. I've always been turned off by the large brands, mostly because I vehemently support small businesses vs large corporations. But this particular piece spoke to me strongly and I decided to go ahead and snag it (this also makes my first Swiss Made watch!). I don't like watches with integrated bracelets but for some odd reason this one pulled me in. Wish this dial option was available with the mechanical movement but it wasn't so another quartz will be added to my collection. I hope I didn't just walk into another realm of collecting that will leave me living under a bridge
> 
> View attachment 16485506


I saw one of these in person a couple of months ago and it's an amazingly well made piece. Congrats!


----------



## Benjamin NV

Mr.C said:


> Vaer D4 Meridian. First try with Vaer. Like the look, like the solar, but a little leery of the QC issues that have been mentioned...


Curious if this has arrived yet. Keen to hear your impressions. I keep looking at Vaer's pictures of the dial to figure out if there is any height to the outlined hour markers or if that's an illusion. Received an email from them today that a new batch is being released, but don't understand why they're not giving the option to ship with their new bracelet which might be a better match to some of the polished surfaces of the Meridian.


----------



## SteamJ

This is the product of a sale and alcohol. I have this on order.


----------



## Bsw_sc

SteamJ said:


> This is the product of a sale and alcohol. I have this on order.
> 
> View attachment 16485911


I may have purchased a watch or two after a few drinks myself over the years 🍻


----------



## DPflaumer

My FC Highlife has been in Boston for two days so... Here's hoping it makes it to my side of the river tomorrow.


----------



## BigBluefish

Have one of these incoming. Just a good-looking watch. And apparently, one of San Martin's better offerings. The reviews are encouraging. 










Honestly, it's a pre-emptive consolation prize in the event my Joma Doxa Sub 200 does not materialize in the next couple of weeks. In which case, if I like this SM, I may pull the trigger on their light blue explorer homage.


----------



## ncmoto

Love these..my 3rd


----------



## GrumpyBiker

Two Nixon 51-30s and a Renató T-Rex off the secondary market. Arriving tomorrow















Pp


----------



## tristanhilton85

Just picked up a Steinhart Ocean Red 39 from another member on the site.

It’s my first purchase in a couple of years.


----------



## ncmoto

a custom build


----------



## Cincinnatus

Titanium, Solar, Multi-band Casio just sounded too cool, so it is inbound from Japan.


----------



## ZM-73

Friday afternoon delivery, Parlon mechanical


----------



## GrumpyBiker

Two of the three arrived today !
Really loving the Nixon.


----------



## usclassic

Tag Heuer Formula 1 WAZ1111.BA0875 Quartz White Dial Black Bezel incoming.....

seller's picture...










Lots of mixed reviews on this one.


----------



## GrumpyBiker

🤨


----------



## GrumpyBiker

Second Nixon arrived today


----------



## Vdubz

Ordered this last night. Can’t wait!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vdubz

This one too. It already shipped. Should be here on Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FatAgentRoy

Should be here on Wednesday/Thursday just in time for me to leave isolation, so this will forever be my covid/isolation watch 🤣


----------



## blackdog1101

I’ve got a San Martin 37mm Explorer on the way. I bought it on eBay, still in the plastic. With the Selita movement. Can’t wait to get it.


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things

I was looking for a new travel watch that blurred the sport and dress lines. GMT was a huge plus so I ended up adding a Seiko to the collection again after quite a while without one. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweetscience

Just in


----------



## GrumpyBiker

Another Nixon 51-30 arrived.


----------



## PAUL H.

from Cheapestnatostraps.com........


----------



## mougino

eBay purchase arrived today: vintage Alba quartz diver advertised as 'approximately' 36 mm.
Travelled all the way from Italy to France and this is what I found in the box 










Seller refuses returns, let's see how it goes...


----------



## john_marston

mougino said:


> eBay purchase arrived today: vintage Alba quartz diver advertised as 'approximately' 36 mm.
> Travelled all the way from Italy to France and this is what I found in the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seller refuses returns, let's see how it goes...


That’s annoying!

Quite simple though, just file for a ‘product not as described’, add the picture, and you’ll get a refund and can send it back regardless if they say they accept returns or not.

They should also pay for a return label. That’s what you get for listing it as ‘approx 36mm’ and shipping a 28mm watch. 
good luck 👍


----------



## mougino

john_marston said:


> That’s annoying!
> 
> Quite simple though, just file for a ‘product not as described’, add the picture, and you’ll get a refund and can send it back regardless if they say they accept returns or not.
> 
> They should also pay for a return label. That’s what you get for listing it as ‘approx 36mm’ and shipping a 28mm watch.
> good luck 👍


I've filed a return request for "not as described" but apparently since the seller does not accept returns, I have to bear the shipping costs to send it back. It seems like a loop to me, but after 1 hr trying to find a way to escalate to ebay (to no avail), and the seller being inflexible answering that he won't pay, I'll have to cough up the return fees... Needless to say I'll leave a 1 star feedback to the schmuck. I'm pretty disgusted by ebay's lack of support so I'll also stay clear of the platform in the coming months ☹


----------



## john_marston

mougino said:


> I've filed a return request for "not as described" but apparently since the seller does not accept returns, I have to bear the shipping costs to send it back. It seems like a loop to me, but after 1 hr trying to find a way to escalate to ebay (to no avail), and the seller being inflexible answering that he won't pay, I'll have to cough up the return fees... Needless to say I'll leave a 1 star feedback to the schmuck. I'm pretty disgusted by ebay's lack of support so I'll also stay clear of the platform in the coming months ☹


Odd, both times I had to do a return (despite seller listing as no returns) they had to buy an online shipping label. Maybe eBay still has to step in on that?

A return is always a lose-lose situation, and I’ve ran into some nasty sellers.. After all the BS I’m usually happy to be rid of it and just eat up the one-way shipping costs. 
Maybe see it as a lesson to not trust descriptions. Research the model yourself.


----------



## mougino

john_marston said:


> After all the BS I’m usually happy to be rid of it and just eat up the one-way shipping costs.
> Maybe see it as a lesson to not trust descriptions. Research the model yourself.


Absolutely, that I will do! 🙂


----------



## Baka1969




----------



## Bsw_sc

Picked this one up from the local jewelry store today. Dial is quite nice 👍


----------



## robaruba

arriving tomorrow:


----------



## Jugsy

First try at getting one of these and I managed to nab one. Can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## LotusT66

Saw this and liked the tide thing.


----------



## john_marston

Jugsy said:


> View attachment 16505453
> 
> First try at getting one of these and I managed to nab one. Can't wait for it to arrive.


Awesome, how does one go about trying to get these? Is there a mailing list?


----------



## Jugsy

john_marston said:


> Awesome, how does one go about trying to get these? Is there a mailing list?


Yeah there is a mailing list. I'd recommend signing up to if you want to buy from them. The store only opens once every couple of weeks. Worth creating your account in advance to add your delivery address etc as they sell out in minutes or less depending on the model.








Smiths


The home of Smiths, Precista, Speedbird, Dreadnought and Sewills watches. High Quality, affordable watches plus a wide range of straps.




www.timefactors.com


----------



## pnojazz

Home


----------



## ncmoto

just landed


http://imgur.com/cJJUkA9




http://imgur.com/bN9vBmF


----------



## James Haury

I will hopefully be receiving this before summer. It is cheap but colorful. I shattered the crystal on the last one but otherwise it appears serviceable. I really don't like the name. I had never thought much about it till recently. It coincidentally shares a name with a disreputable organization. The watch is 40mm in diameter and 8 mm thick. The lugs are 20 mm. it is under 7 bucks if It ever arrives. THIS WILL NOT ARRIVE THEY CLOSED MY ORDER! They did not deliver. I am an unhappy camper⛺. I gave them one star because that is the worst I could do.


----------



## mougino

On its way to me: Seiko Mojito


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## StanleyInquisition

mougino said:


> On its way to me: Seiko Mojito


I had one of these a couple years ago and truly miss it. It's hard to beat that dial IMO.


----------



## StanleyInquisition

Adding a second Zelos to my collection! Excited to try out one of the most value-packed divers sub $300.


----------



## Jonathan T

Jugsy said:


> View attachment 16505453
> 
> First try at getting one of these and I managed to nab one. Can't wait for it to arrive.


beauty of a dial!


----------



## Jonathan T

Just pulled the trigger on a Presage with a gorgeous green dial. My wife loves it and my AD was giving 15% off and no sales tax. OH yeah! It will probably arrive in the mail in a week.


----------



## pbwilson1970

Canister Fieldmaster

Should be arriving in a couple weeks. I'm excited.


----------



## davidinjackson

My first Seiko arrived today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tcl

Arrived today. When I come across a watch with a vintage looking Roman numeral dial that I find more desirable than similar models I already own I often buy it then sell or donate the one that it will replace. That was the case with this newly released Seiko. The brown leather strap is aftermarket.




  








SRK047_small.jpg




__
tcl


__
10 mo ago


----------



## Trapok

Solar/Radio Wave GW-M5610-1ER


----------



## Yicker In Indiana

This should be landing within the next 2 days. I’m looking forward to my first borderline non-affordable watch.


----------



## hollywoodphil

90s era Lancer.
Be here in a couple of days.









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## AffordablePoverty

Coming tomorrow is the 1972 Q Timex Reissue. Not sure why I bit but it spoke to me. That and I don't own a watch with a red dial, so there's that.


----------



## time_lizard

The second Zelos in my collection. Long seek. Finally found here on WUS.
Diver with GMT, double-bezel, sandwich dial and lots of lume.
Happy man 🤠


----------



## Trapok

A blingy one:


----------



## chas58

john_marston said:


> Awesome, how does one go about trying to get these? Is there a mailing list?


They are gorgeous, right? That Smiths 36mm everest is a great size too. 
I got burned by timefactors because they don't package their watches for sh*t and mine wasn't running by the time I got it. I ended up returning it for a refund, but between shipping and currency conversion fees, I was out $100. You shouldn't have that problem since you are local though.


----------



## StevieMischief

This just showed up from another member....loving the retro vibes!


----------



## Vdubz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FatAgentRoy

robaruba said:


> arriving tomorrow:
> 
> View attachment 16504925


Very nice!


----------



## The Watch Ho

Just in. These are such a good value.


----------



## Bsw_sc

Got these two beauties on the way! Looking forward to getting these


----------



## Bsw_sc

H


GrumpyBiker said:


> Second Nixon arrived today
> View attachment 16494470
> View attachment 16494471


How is the quality of Nixon? I’ve seen a few over the years that were attractive but never held one. What other brand would you compare them too?


----------



## fwgx

Bsw_sc said:


> Got these two beauties on the way! Looking forward to getting these
> 
> 
> View attachment 16525253


I have the Rebel. Bought off their kickstarter back at the start of 2017 (arrived in 2019). Id do enjoy how it looks, but it sometimes stops working if I don't wear it for a bit, which is odd as it's not an auto. Put it back on and it starts ticking straight away. It's a cool watch and I hope you like it as much as I do mine.


----------



## catsteeth

Air Blue were very popular on here a few years ago. I always loved this one, but they'd sold out by the time I realised. So when I found a NOS one I couldn't pass it up. Plus it's a Pilot watch, and anyone who knows me on here knows I have a mental aberration for pilot watches.








Not happy about the vendor though. Advertised 1 month post included from Australia. Then after I paid told me it could be 3 months because of covid. (Who still uses that excuse?) Unless I paid $25 for express delivery of 2 weeks.
So I gritted my teeth and paid. They then told me that it might not take 2 weeks, but up to 4. Which was what I was supposed to get in the first place when I paid for the item with delivery included.
It's left a very bad taste in my mouth. The worst kind of dishonest bait and switch. It's eBay so I'm protected (except for the $25 extra). So I'm not worried about losing my money. But Sheesh....
Edit: They also told me it was the last one in that size, 44mm. The sales description also said "last one". Which was odd as there were two identical sales posts for the same model and size watch. After I bought it, the sales post is still up and saying it's the last one. As is the other identical post.... Obviously not the last one and never was. Dishonest.


----------



## BGP

Eco-drive Promaster came in yesterday. Made a few changes already. Much nicer watch than expected. For the price, I'm really happy with this one.


----------



## Rodentman

Watchbuys emailed saying they plan to expectorate this any day now....ordered in July 21


----------



## skuripanda

Took advantage of the Aliexpress anniversary sale and took the plunge on an ST1901 powered chronograph. I wanted to add a little color to my collection and this sunburst blue dial looks pretty cool...











I must say that I did consider this one as an alternative, but I want a "dressier" one, this one from Sea-Gull looks amazing but is a little too sporty for me.


----------



## tristanhilton85

2 more headed my way. I picked up a new Hamilton Khaki Field from Ashford as well as a Mercer Lexington off of eBay.


----------



## BigBluefish

mougino said:


> eBay purchase arrived today: vintage Alba quartz diver advertised as 'approximately' 36 mm.
> Travelled all the way from Italy to France and this is what I found in the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seller refuses returns, let's see how it goes...


If you’re still sitting on that little Alba and it’s in working order, feel free to PM me. My wife would probably like those colors. Perhaps we could work something out. 🙂


----------



## BigBluefish

Coming in today, according to DHL. My first titanium watch.


----------



## mougino

BigBluefish said:


> If you’re still sitting on that little Alba and it’s in working order, feel free to PM me. My wife would probably like those colors. Perhaps we could work something out.


Already sent back and refunded, sorry.
Re-listed by the seller here:








RARE 🟩 🟩 SEIKO ALBA Vintage Diver Japan Scuba Selachimorpha SQ Green 2625 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for RARE 🟩 🟩 SEIKO ALBA Vintage Diver Japan Scuba Selachimorpha SQ Green 2625 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Domhannic

Seestern 62 MAS V3 expected delivery May 2nd I was interested in the small size which many reviews gave a thumbs up. When the silver version became available I jumped on it. Will it be worth the wait?


----------



## BigBluefish

Domhannic said:


> Seestern 62 MAS V3 expected delivery May 2nd I was interested in the small size which many reviews gave a thumbs up. When the silver version became available I jumped on it. Will it be worth the wait?
> View attachment 16530566


Ooohhh, that looks nice! Love silver dials. I have the gray dialed V2(?) on rubber. Fixed date wheel lumed bezel pip only. The 37mm size is the key. Had a MWW 62Mas and while the quality was there, it was just too big for me (though probably appeals to most.)

I think the quality is definitely there for the money. Is it a $1,200 Seiko? No. (Bezel alignment is probably better, though not perfect - which, of course, makes it a more accurate homage!) But it compares favorably, I’d say to $400-$450 micros like Armida, Silver, MWW, etc.

Looks like I will have to check out this silver dialed version, get it on the bracelet, and snag a blue rubber strap just to change it up a bit.


----------



## tristanhilton85

Adding a fourth watch this month. I already picked up a Steinhart Ocean Vintage Red 39, a Mercer Lexington Panda, and a Hamilton Khaki Field, and right now I pulled the trigger on a Tisell Marine Diver (green/green, no date).

I probably should slow down a bit.


----------



## ZM-73

Strond SSC-101 on its way


----------



## The Watch Ho

saw this on the forum, then saw it at a watch store and had to have it.


----------



## Unikagen

I don't know why I bought this and I have a strong dislike for two-tone, but it was a steal of a deal.  

Not my photo, but it's the same 7a28-7020.


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things

First German and Nomos pretty excited except I’m not in love with the orange hand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## junkCollector

Getting this in the mail soon on trade.


----------



## Vdubz

Sniped from the mail before my wife saw it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsw_sc

It was a preorder but this one should arrive mid to late next week. Bronze case, titanium case back, SW200-1 movement. 3-layer dial…. Very anxious


----------



## The Watch Ho

in route.....


----------



## Vdubz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MC2022

FatAgentRoy said:


> View attachment 16494786
> 
> 
> Should be here on Wednesday/Thursday just in time for me to leave isolation, so this will forever be my covid/isolation watch 🤣


Is that a Kamasu?


----------



## Bsw_sc

The Watch Ho said:


> in route.....
> View attachment 16538221
> 
> View attachment 16538222


I want both of the ones you got but they didn't release them in 41mm like I hoped. I've reached out to them to see when they will drop new 41's, they say they will at some point. That full lume purple is sick


----------



## Jugsy




----------



## FatAgentRoy

MC2022 said:


> Is that a Kamasu?


Ray Raven II and I have to say I'm very impressed with it so far!


----------



## hollywoodphil

These two and a buttload of straps, mostly FKM tropics.
















Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## tristanhilton85

Apparently I'm not good about listening to myself as my last post in this thread I said I should slow down with the watch purchases.

Anyways, I pulled the trigger on a San Martin SN008G in blue with a SW200 movement.


----------



## mougino

hollywoodphil said:


> These two and a buttload of straps, mostly FKM tropics.
> View attachment 16544095
> View attachment 16544096
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


Tell us when you receive the Sugess. Mine is still in transit since my order 1.5 month ago 



mougino said:


> Waiting for these 3: Timex Q reissue Albino, Sugess racing chrono, and Contar Mk1.


----------



## hollywoodphil

mougino said:


> Tell us when you receive the Sugess. Mine is still in transit since my order 1.5 month ago


The waiting is the hardest part 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## scorchio

Both should be here by Friday with a bit of luck.


----------



## jamesohoh7

Haven't been on here in ages, had to get out of watch-buying for a few years to budget for buying a house.

Went a little nuts on the Aliexpress sale, then saw Islander's moving sale...b/c who can resist a cool field watch?! I can't get all the pics I want to attach to work, but not pictured: 'sharkey' orange monster-II, San Martin A-dial flieger.








Never had a Seiko SKX, in my early days of collecting, this never appealed to me. Only now, years later, do I appreciate the style and really started to want one and of course, they are no longer made.









Didn't even know this was an Omega homage when I first saw it.. just loved the dial. I don't usually follow/look-at pricier watches like Omega, so .. just thought this was cool looking in and of itself... sandwich dial.. never had one before.








Reminds me of my Seiko 5 SNZG11 (blue dial).. yeah.. field-watch.. just love them. I wanted the green one, but it was sold out before I could get to the site to order, but red is a good alternative. I didn't have a red dial watch, and that was on the list of possible next buys.


----------



## Drewdoog

Got this today.


----------



## Perseverence

My fancy has been tickled by the "art deco" era of US watches. There is _something_ just so appealing about gold-filled, historic, and pizzazy cases from this period.

Obviously, I wasn't alive then, but the cases and dials make me think of soaring Chicago skylines, mobsters, and gorgeous cars.


----------



## Trapok

Blue MDV-106


----------



## VonHoffmann

On the way


----------



## jnbr19867

Just came in yesterday. The new Deep Blue Alpha Marine 500.


----------



## Smaug

I've been on the abstinence wagon for a couple years, or "in remission" as I like to say. But this past week, I fell right off that wagon and bought three watches:

1) Glycine Red Radar Combat Sub, Ref. GL0080. This'll be my first Glycine, first black PVD and first watch with both arabics & a timing bezel. Just ordered this one from Gnomon a few minutes ago:







2) Phoibos Eagle Ray in green. This'll be my first Miyota 9015 (hi-beat) movement, my first diver with internal bezel, and first green dial as well:









3) Seiko "Cocktail Time" Negroni. First red-dialed watch, first 4R36 movement, first dress Seiko in a long time. Glad this particular Cocktail Time is only 38.5 mm. My last dress Seiko was a cheap 5, but I miss it. I think I gave it to my brother.


----------



## debussychopin

Hoping one day I'll have this coming in the mail..


----------



## TracerBullet

I had my eye on this Seiko 5 for a while and came across a bargain I couldn't pass up. Should be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## Alew2224

Seiko nice!


----------



## zentempo

baby tuna inbound (stock pic) … really like the stainless bezels on the monsters / tunas and hoping it will be a good “fit” …


----------



## jamesohoh7

Smaug said:


> ...
> 
> 3) Seiko "Cocktail Time" Negroni. First red-dialed watch, first 4R36 movement, first dress Seiko in a long time. Glad this particular Cocktail Time is only 38.5 mm. My last dress Seiko was a cheap 5, but I miss it. I think I gave it to my brother.


Oh man, I love that Seiko Negroni. I only just found out those exist a few days ago after being out of the watch-buying world for a while. I need to cool off my bank acct after buying a bunch on the Ali express sale, but this one is on the list for a future buy for sure.


----------



## Smaug

jamesohoh7 said:


> Oh man, I love that Seiko Negroni. I only just found out those exist a few days ago after being out of the watch-buying world for a while. [...]


Ditto. I think I saw a green-dialed version of it here too, but I think if I were to add a green-dialed Seiko, it would either be the new plain bezel Alpinist or a "5KX" diver...
Ditto on cooling my jets for awhile too. My 2022 Subaru WRX is supposed to arrive in a couple weeks, (increasing my car payment) and I need to immediately replace the summer tires that come on it with good all-seasons.


----------



## zentempo

this just in … fished this pre-owned baby tuna out of ‘the bay’ … a few scuffs and scratches (mostly on bracelet) but snagged it for a great price and I’ll likely be adding a few scuffs of my own …


----------



## junkCollector

On the way...


----------



## mougino

TracerBullet said:


> I had my eye on this Seiko 5 for a while and came across a bargain I couldn't pass up. Should be delivered tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 16557231


----------



## LawrenceH

I’m waiting on an issued CWC SBS from 2001.


----------



## mougino

Smaug said:


> Ditto. I think I saw a green-dialed version of it here too, but I think if I were to add a green-dialed Seiko, it would either be the new plain bezel Alpinist or a "5KX" diver...
> Ditto on cooling my jets for awhile too. My 2022 Subaru WRX is supposed to arrive in a couple weeks, (increasing my car payment) and I need to immediately replace the summer tires that come on it with good all-seasons.


Yup, the Seiko 'Mojito' 😁


----------



## catsteeth

mougino said:


>


That's Excellent! Super spot!

Ten million million kudos points for being the coolest mofo on the thread today 😏

Sublime album. It'll never date, it will always be awesome.


----------



## pIonEerOFtHeNiLe

Smaug said:


> I've been on the abstinence wagon for a couple years, or "in remission" as I like to say. But this past week, I fell right off that wagon and bought three watches:
> 
> 
> 3) Seiko "Cocktail Time" Negroni. First red-dialed watch, first 4R36 movement, first dress Seiko in a long time. Glad this particular Cocktail Time is only 38.5 mm. My last dress Seiko was a cheap 5, but I miss it. I think I gave it to my brother.


once they stop making them. those $300 seiko color dials in 38.5 are going to take off in value and collectability.


----------



## Bsw_sc

These two are on the way. That rose gold one below will be my first gold colored watch and also my first alarm piece.


----------



## Rodentman

This is incoming. And also a brown alligator JLC strap for my Polaris...


----------



## Dwijaya

2022 is Turtle years


----------



## Jonathan T

Dwijaya said:


> 2022 is Turtle years
> 
> View attachment 16560068


Great dial!


----------



## Watchout63

mougino said:


>


If you don't eat your meat, you can't have any pudding


----------



## ajmxco




----------



## TracerBullet

The Timex 25th hour watch. I'm looking forward to having an extra hour in my day! A few years ago, Timex produced this watch as an April Fool's joke. They sold out quickly and I've been searching for one for a while.


----------



## Dwijaya

Jonathan T said:


> Great dial!


Yes indeed.. Also the bezel motif, hands


----------



## Jonathan T

TracerBullet said:


> The Timex 25th hour watch. I'm looking forward to having an extra hour in my day! A few years ago, Timex produced this watch as an April Fool's joke. They sold out quickly and I've been searching for one for a while.
> 
> View attachment 16561609


was it a limited run or is it still in production?


----------



## TracerBullet

Jonathan T said:


> was it a limited run or is it still in production?


It was a limited run in 2019 and no longer offered by Timex.


----------



## jamesohoh7

Smaug said:


> Ditto. I think I saw a green-dialed version of it here too, but I think if I were to add a green-dialed Seiko, it would either be the new plain bezel Alpinist or a "5KX" diver...
> Ditto on cooling my jets for awhile too. My 2022 Subaru WRX is supposed to arrive in a couple weeks, (increasing my car payment) and I need to immediately replace the summer tires that come on it with good all-seasons.


Yep, saw that green one too, I prefer the red, but that green is nice!

Great minds, eh?... I have a 2005 STi that I need to put tires on now, had a blowout the other day. I think I ran over some construction debris/metal shards.. tire went down fast... by the time I got stopped, tire was flat and sidewall was already torn up.


----------



## blackdog1101

I pulled the trigger today on this fun looking Sugess Chronograph.


----------



## soundfanz

Well this was in the mail....until today. 

I always wanted one of the Aevig Corvid Field Watches (automatic), and finally found one at a decent price here in Oz. Would have preferred the brushed steel case version over the matt black version...but beggars can't be choosers all the time. 
Oh, and the dial is one of the most legible dials of any watch I have owned. 
Love this purchase.


----------



## Bsw_sc

This should be here tomorrow


----------



## tcl

My fourth copper dial watch arrived today, this 36mm Alpha automatic. I don't recall ever seeing a thread in this sub-forum dedicated to copper dial watches though I have seen one for salmon dials that are quite similar in color.





  








Alpha_Copper_1_800.jpg




__
tcl


__
9 mo ago


----------



## Domhannic

tristanhilton85 said:


> Adding a fourth watch this month. I already picked up a Steinhart Ocean Vintage Red 39, a Mercer Lexington Panda, and a Hamilton Khaki Field, and right now I pulled the trigger on a Tisell Marine Diver (green/green, no date).
> 
> I probably should slow down a bit.


Do ya think


----------



## tristanhilton85

Domhannic said:


> Do ya think


The funny thing is that I didn't. Since I picked up the Tisell I also purchased a San Martin SN008. I'm done now. For real.


----------



## Rodentman

I received the aforementioned brown strap from JLC. Very nice (but not cheap) and a breeze to change with their quick release system.


----------



## mougino

blackdog1101 said:


> I pulled the trigger today on this fun looking Sugess Chronograph.
> View attachment 16563849


Mine ordered mid-February is still in transit


----------



## pichi826

Should be getting my PRX powermatic 80 green dial soon.


----------



## zent26

Got my cheapo Shanghai 7120 today. I'm happy with it so far, although I'm surprised at how big it sits on my 6.25" wrist


----------



## Jugsy




----------



## tristanhilton85

I have a Seagull Bauhaus style watch currently on the way.










blackdog1101 said:


> I pulled the trigger today on this fun looking Sugess Chronograph.
> View attachment 16563849


I just came across one of these on ebay. I like it but it’s too similar to my Mercer Lexington to get one.


----------



## Agent Sands

*Mr. Jones - "The Ascendent"*










I've got a blue shell cordovan strap from Delugs on the way to go with it and jazz it up a bit. Not that it isn't already pretty jazzy.


----------



## cmiguelq

This week waiting for an San Martin 62mas V4 and a Heimdallr Mm300!


----------



## BigBluefish

Liked my first Ti watch (Scurfa DS1 -500) so much that when this popped up and on sale, I grabbed one.










I think this is going to live on single pass natos, but I’ll give the bracelet a try.


----------



## ZM-73

Ariving today, Strond SSC 101


----------



## Domhannic

So this came in yesterday. Delivery was fast, 24 days from order date. I resized the bracelet and took out 4 links. Some YouTube videos really criticize it. Fit was sketchy until I gave it a push and a shove.


----------



## BigBluefish

Domhannic said:


> So this came in yesterday. Delivery was fast, 24 days from order date. I resized the bracelet and took out 4 links. Some YouTube videos really criticize it. Fit was sketchy until I gave it a push and a shove.
> View attachment 16580737
> 
> View attachment 16580736


Love the silver dial, may have to pick one up. I have the gray version. Very happy with it, though I don’t think these little skin divers are well suited to bracelets. NATO or tropic for me.


----------



## MaximumRange

I just received my two Wicked Watch Company Pearl Divers. One with a forged carbon dial and the other with the cardinal red dial. Both of them came with a nice leather watch case, tool kit, NATO strap, leather strap, and a rubber strap, all with matching lumed bronze hardware. Speaking of lume.....it's simply amazing!!!


----------



## Dwijaya

Just pull the trigger on this CasiOak


----------



## Domhannic

BigBluefish said:


> Love the silver dial, may have to pick one up. I have the gray version. Very happy with it, though I don’t think these little skin divers are well suited to bracelets. NATO or tropic for me.


First impression of the bracelet is the male endlinks curve nicely on the wrist and the wow factor of lume and silver are complemented with this rather good effort to integrate the bracelet. Out of all the bracelets I've tried and discarded this combination is #1. Weight is not even an issue. I'll post more pictures later.


----------



## BigBluefish

Domhannic said:


> First impression of the bracelet is the male endlinks curve nicely on the wrist and the wow factor of lume and silver are complemented with this rather good effort to integrate the bracelet. Out of all the bracelets I've tried and discarded this combination is #1. Weight is not even an issue. I'll post more pictures later.


Thanks. There was some griping online about the endlinks. Really, I think it all depends on your wrist shape, rather than size, once you get over 7". Glad you like it on the metal. Thing I like about this little 37mm diver is the weight, or lack of it. I've got plenty of bigger divers on bracelets. I've also go a few white 20mm rubber & nato straps, so was thinking one of those might match well with the silver dial. 

Looking forward to more pics.


----------



## catsteeth

ZM-73 said:


> Ariving today, Strond SSC 101
> View attachment 16580169
> 
> View attachment 16580170


No' 1 ??!! 
Did you request that? 

Cool pilot watch 👍


----------



## Rodentman

Arriving today is the black tegimented bracelet for my Sinn U50 MOP.


----------



## Rodentman

Also ordered this from Ebay, luckily before the $ went up from most sellers...


----------



## ZM-73

catsteeth said:


> No' 1 ??!!
> Did you request that?
> 
> Cool pilot watch 👍


I put in for one of the first 100 pieces of 1300. According to a message from the creator I'm 0004.
So, I'm beginning to think there has been a mistake, as two other backers say they've also got 0001 also 😕.


----------



## catsteeth

ZM-73 said:


> I put in for one of the first 100 pieces of 1300. According to a message from the creator I'm 0004.
> So, I'm beginning to think there has been a mistake, as two other backers say they've also got 0001 also 😕.


🤔

Hmmm. I'm not initially inclined to think anything untoward has occurred. More perhaps a genuine mistake of some sort.... or cost short cut perhaps .. ??

I don't know, but I imagine engraving each case back with it's own number is quite expensive. More expensive than to do multiple identical case backs. Or multiples of certain numbers. Who knows.

Anyway, it's a shame. I know you're a big pilot watch fan, it's not ideal.


----------



## Rodentman

And the bracelet is here, mounted and sized...


----------



## ZM-73

catsteeth said:


> 🤔
> 
> Hmmm. I'm not initially inclined to think anything untoward has occurred. More perhaps a genuine mistake of some sort.... or cost short cut perhaps .. ??
> 
> I don't know, but I imagine engraving each case back with it's own number is quite expensive. More expensive than to do multiple identical case backs. Or multiples of certain numbers. Who knows.
> 
> Anyway, it's a shame. I know you're a big pilot watch fan, it's not ideal.


I'm sure it was a genuine mistake. This is part of a message I got some time before I received the watch:


----------



## Avo

VanBanner AO, Miyota 9039 for $265 shipped:


----------



## mougino

Gmt Master II homage with Ronda quartz movt.


----------



## Dwijaya

Dwijaya said:


> Just pull the trigger on this CasiOak
> View attachment 16581243


----------



## JohnM67

NOS orange Mako incoming. Something of a grail for me (along with the elusive yellow variant which is proving harder to track down).
From the web:


----------



## time_lizard

Came in yesterday. After long (4 weeks) wait, my rare Zelos Thresher Limited Edition in blue.
Right now on a grey Zulu strap. Ordered a variety of blue rubber straps for it , let's see


----------



## Hieberrr

For me, I am expecting these to arrive in May from AliExpress:


*Sugess Chronograph (Breitling Top Time Zeus homage)*










*Corgeut Moonwatch (Omega Speedmaster homage)*









*Steeldive SD1934*


----------



## Drummer101

Casio GWG 2000 Toyota Land Cruiser Edition. Maybe get it tomorrow...


----------



## Cincinnatus

First watch purchase that I've made in a while, and first Islander brand watch: ISL-111. $135 was just too attractive of a price to not give it a try... Excited for it to get here.


----------



## mougino

mougino said:


> Gmt Master II homage with Ronda quartz movt.


Watch arrived 1.5 days after purchase! (Italy to France) Very happy with the watch and the seller, great customer experience as pointed in my review 









Review: 40mm Capital GMT Master II from Tanini jewelry


Hi WUS! Here's my review and opinion on the Capital AX297-1 GMT watch, a clone of the Rolex GMT Master II coming with a Ronda quartz movement. I purchased the watch 136 EUR on eBay from Italian seller gioielleria-tanini (Tanini gioielleria = Tanini jewelry) and I really want to give them a...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## entropy1049

One of these:








with one of these to put it on:








We’ll see if it works (aesthetically).

EDIT: I think for the moment, I like it.


----------



## JohnM67

JohnM67 said:


> NOS orange Mako incoming. Something of a grail for me (along with the elusive yellow variant which is proving harder to track down).
> From the web:
> 
> View attachment 16590653


Well, scratch that - literally.
The dealer has located the watch but it's been carelessly stored over the years and has been badly knocked about. He said it's beyond repair.
But he came up with this as an alternative so I said yes.


----------



## Marvelight

An Epoch T100 tritium watch made by Yelang. Love all things tritium, so had to snag it.


----------



## Domhannic

So I wanted to check back in with first impression of Seestern 62MAS. This arrived 10 days ago and has kept perfect timing. It's holding steady at 10 seconds fast no gain or loss. I must have gotten the one in a million NH35. Lume is incredible. Will post pictures in May at Grand Canyon and Utah. Today in the woods and got it wet. That's water on the outside of crystal.


----------



## john_marston

Domhannic said:


> So I wanted to check back in with first impression of Seestern 62MAS. This arrived 10 days ago and has kept perfect timing. It's holding steady at 10 seconds fast no gain or loss. I must have gotten the one in a million NH35. Lume is incredible. Will post pictures in May at Grand Canyon and Utah. Today in the woods and got it wet. That's water on the outside of crystal.
> View attachment 16599567


What’s the strap? Looks nice


----------



## spikesdogs48

this came in today...also waiting for an Eberhard champion chronograph with grande date


----------



## The Watch Ho

saw this on the wrist of a fellow WUSer and had to have it. Just came in.


----------



## Bsw_sc

Pulled this trigger on this yesterday, should arrive Tuesday I believe. This will make LIV #5 for me….I can’t get enough of them . The blue base-dial is lumed as are the hands and indices at 1.3,5.7,9,11 so I
suspect it’s gonna look good when the sun goes down


----------



## ZM-73

On it's way, Citizen NJ0140-17E 








With some company...


----------



## JohnM67

Orient neo 70s Panda.

From the web.


----------



## mykkus

JohnM67 said:


> Well, scratch that - literally.
> The dealer has located the watch but it's been carelessly stored over the years and has been badly knocked about. He said it's beyond repair.
> But he came up with this as an alternative so I said yes.
> 
> View attachment 16597939


Shame about the mako dial but the orange and black Ray is beautiful


----------



## JohnM67

mykkus said:


> Shame about the mako dial but the orange and black Ray is beautiful


Yes it's nice alright, but I'd still like the orange Mako as well.
It came from a dealer in Jordan who has a few NOS models. He's promised me he'll keep hunting.

But at the same time I have a black Mako and together with the orange Ray they make a nice pair.

A lot of Orient and Seiko in the Middle East are made in Japan models and they all have English and Arabic Day wheels (nice novelty factor). Except my Mako for some strange reason, which is made in Japan but has English and Spanish Day options.


----------



## mykkus

eBay has a mako dial version I believe in Canada when I was looking yesterday


----------



## mykkus

Incoming for me, steinhart ovm.
With 4 divers from orient and a Addiesdive Willard you’d think I’d do something else. Ha!
Love the vintage look and no date, sword hands.


----------



## ajmxco

Long Island ISL-134 with bracelet


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Arrived today



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mykkus

MikeCfromLI said:


> Arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Way cool. !!


----------



## Eraserhead

I received this one a few days ago.


----------



## Hieberrr

I just received my Steeldive SD1934. After tinkering with the bracelet for a bit and getting it sized correctly, I am in love. I usually don't wear metal bracelet watches, but I think it's stunning.

The watch itself on the wrist wears small despite it's 39mm size. It's got a nice weight to it as well.

Dial quality is great with the printing clear to the naked eye. The blue isn't quite a "Tiffany" blue, but it's a nice summery colour.

Crown action is nice and smooth. The only challenge I had with it was finding the first position for the date change. When pulling the crown, it has some resistance so it tends to pull to the second position more often then not. Really, it just requires a lighter touch.


----------



## The Watch Ho

just in and on


----------



## Jonathan T

Agent Sands said:


> *Mr. Jones - "The Ascendent"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a blue shell cordovan strap from Delugs on the way to go with it and jazz it up a bit. Not that it isn't already pretty jazzy.


I had my eye on this Mr Jones one but then went for the tiger looking at the moon one haha


----------



## mykkus

Just arrived


----------



## Y Cymro

Postie delivered this 70s Tressa chronograph yesterday


----------



## mkt3000

Muhle Glashutte M12610.

Not this specific one, because I can't find the pics the seller sent me. Got it for a good enough price second hand to be firmly in the affordable range.

Going to put it on a silicon band and make it my summer beater.


----------



## Bsw_sc

This should be here next week (online photo) ..this will make Tissot #3, likely my last


----------



## The Watch Ho

On the way. I guess I am going upscale....Pic from GS website.


----------



## Bsw_sc

The Watch Ho said:


> On the way. I guess I am going upscale....Pic from GS website.
> View attachment 16616885


Holy crap


----------



## usclassic

*"ART DEVO | Sector Dial (Green)*

Sale Price:175.00 Original Price:235.00

This is a special watch for DEVO Watches as it marks our relocation to Miami, Florida. Miami is the birth place of the idea of DEVO Watches and I am so excited to be able to now continue the story from Miami. The design is heavily influenced by the pastel colors and Art Deco design that can be found all over South Beach.
Limited Numbers Remain.
Specifications:


Limited to 100 Watches (50 Green/ 50 Blue)
Case Size: 38mm
Lug Width: 18mm
Case Thickness: 9mm
Movement: Swiss Made Ronda 1014 (Quartz)
Crystal: Flat Sapphire
Water Resistant: 10 ATM
As Always I really appreciate the support of everyone who is helping my dream become a reality:
Thank you,
Eoin"

Visit the website here 














































This is definitely an impulse buy today as I was checking out sector dial watches I came across this Art Devo and quickly pulled the trigger to get one of the 50 made.


----------



## tcl

usclassic said:


> View attachment 16617567
> 
> 
> This is definitely an impulse buy today as I was checking out sector dial watches I came across this Art Devo and quickly pulled the trigger to get one of the 50 made.


I must resist that same impulse now that I've seen it.


----------



## WhatisGonzo

usclassic said:


> *"ART DEVO | Sector Dial (Green)*
> 
> Sale Price:175.00 Original Price:235.00
> 
> This is a special watch for DEVO Watches as it marks our relocation to Miami, Florida. Miami is the birth place of the idea of DEVO Watches and I am so excited to be able to now continue the story from Miami. The design is heavily influenced by the pastel colors and Art Deco design that can be found all over South Beach.
> Limited Numbers Remain.
> Specifications:
> 
> 
> Limited to 100 Watches (50 Green/ 50 Blue)
> Case Size: 38mm
> Lug Width: 18mm
> Case Thickness: 9mm
> Movement: Swiss Made Ronda 1014 (Quartz)
> Crystal: Flat Sapphire
> Water Resistant: 10 ATM
> As Always I really appreciate the support of everyone who is helping my dream become a reality:
> Thank you,
> Eoin"
> 
> Visit the website here
> 
> View attachment 16617567
> 
> 
> View attachment 16617568
> 
> 
> View attachment 16617569
> 
> 
> View attachment 16617571
> 
> 
> View attachment 16617572
> 
> 
> This is definitely an impulse buy today as I was checking out sector dial watches I came across this Art Devo and quickly pulled the trigger to get one of the 50 made.





usclassic said:


> *"ART DEVO | Sector Dial (Green)*
> 
> Sale Price:175.00 Original Price:235.00
> 
> This is a special watch for DEVO Watches as it marks our relocation to Miami, Florida. Miami is the birth place of the idea of DEVO Watches and I am so excited to be able to now continue the story from Miami. The design is heavily influenced by the pastel colors and Art Deco design that can be found all over South Beach.
> Limited Numbers Remain.
> Specifications:
> 
> 
> Limited to 100 Watches (50 Green/ 50 Blue)
> Case Size: 38mm
> Lug Width: 18mm
> Case Thickness: 9mm
> Movement: Swiss Made Ronda 1014 (Quartz)
> Crystal: Flat Sapphire
> Water Resistant: 10 ATM
> As Always I really appreciate the support of everyone who is helping my dream become a reality:
> Thank you,
> Eoin"
> 
> Visit the website here
> 
> View attachment 16617567
> 
> 
> View attachment 16617568
> 
> 
> View attachment 16617569
> 
> 
> View attachment 16617571
> 
> 
> View attachment 16617572
> 
> 
> This is definitely an impulse buy today as I was checking out sector dial watches I came across this Art Devo and quickly pulled the trigger to get one of the 50 made.


Very cool! Love that colour.


----------



## ZM-73

New arrivals...


----------



## spikesdogs48

arrived 5 days ago... Zenith elite 🤪🤘


----------



## spikesdogs48

arrived 4 days ago 💥🔥💀💀


----------



## JimWharton

Picked up this ultra cheapo, but I’m loving the retro style. It’s really a sharp little watch. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic

*Looks like I will get to know Jack......*


That is a
*Jack Turner Watch, Stainless Steel Men’s Pilot Field Flieger Watch with Sandwich dial, Mechanical Quartz Sweeping Hand Movement, Two Straps and Luminous dial, Perfect for Everyday use, Black...*































*Product Description*

ABOUT US:Jack Turner is an American Based micro watch manufacturer producing all our limited edition timepieces powered by the best Swiss and Asian Movements. We take a boutique approach and make watches that are modern sleek and affordable. Why buy something that everyone else has when you can own a standout timepiece that a select few have DESCRIPTION:Sporty and sophisticated, this men’s pilot watch features a round dial crafted out of combination of brushed and polished stainless steel and a pair of interchangeable easy adjust fabric straps made from heavy duty military grade materials.Silent sweep movement s that all you notice is the good looks and timekeeping properties of this handsome watch. It is powered by the SeikoVH31 sweep second movement that was introduced in 2018. This movement is unique because the sweeping hands beat four times per second creating the fluid appearance of an automatic watch but with quartz precision and reliability.The black dial has two separate disks, one atop the other, thatreveals a beautiful green Super LumiNova coating which ensures the ability to see in any dark situation.This clever sandwich effect is usually only seen on high end dive watches. Offering up to ten times more brightness than other zinc based luminous phosphorescent material this technology is normally reserved for luxury watches at much higher price points.You will also enjoy a sapphire glass crystal that contains 9 Mohs of mineral hardness which makes it resistant to scratches during normal use.WHATS INCLUDED: 1 watch, 2 straps (10 inch green NATO and 12 inch Olive Green NATO) certificate of authenticity card and tool to remove spring bar.WATCH SPECIFICATION 42MM wide excluding crown 22MM Lug Width 50MM Tall Lug to Lug Screwed in case back Battery Powered


I have been looking for something with the Seiko VH31 sweeping second hand plus a sandwich dial and found this Amazon warehouse deal. Sold out on the Jack Turner website.

Official Website | Top 10 Micro-Watch Brand |Jack Turner Watches ®️


----------



## Watchout63

usclassic said:


> *Looks like I will get to know Jack......*
> 
> 
> That is a
> *Jack Turner Watch, Stainless Steel Men’s Pilot Field Flieger Watch with Sandwich dial, Mechanical Quartz Sweeping Hand Movement, Two Straps and Luminous dial, Perfect for Everyday use, Black...*
> 
> 
> View attachment 16628502
> 
> 
> View attachment 16628503
> 
> 
> View attachment 16628504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Product Description*
> 
> ABOUT US:Jack Turner is an American Based micro watch manufacturer producing all our limited edition timepieces powered by the best Swiss and Asian Movements. We take a boutique approach and make watches that are modern sleek and affordable. Why buy something that everyone else has when you can own a standout timepiece that a select few have DESCRIPTION:Sporty and sophisticated, this men’s pilot watch features a round dial crafted out of combination of brushed and polished stainless steel and a pair of interchangeable easy adjust fabric straps made from heavy duty military grade materials.Silent sweep movement s that all you notice is the good looks and timekeeping properties of this handsome watch. It is powered by the SeikoVH31 sweep second movement that was introduced in 2018. This movement is unique because the sweeping hands beat four times per second creating the fluid appearance of an automatic watch but with quartz precision and reliability.The black dial has two separate disks, one atop the other, thatreveals a beautiful green Super LumiNova coating which ensures the ability to see in any dark situation.This clever sandwich effect is usually only seen on high end dive watches. Offering up to ten times more brightness than other zinc based luminous phosphorescent material this technology is normally reserved for luxury watches at much higher price points.You will also enjoy a sapphire glass crystal that contains 9 Mohs of mineral hardness which makes it resistant to scratches during normal use.WHATS INCLUDED: 1 watch, 2 straps (10 inch green NATO and 12 inch Olive Green NATO) certificate of authenticity card and tool to remove spring bar.WATCH SPECIFICATION 42MM wide excluding crown 22MM Lug Width 50MM Tall Lug to Lug Screwed in case back Battery Powered
> 
> 
> I have been looking for something with the Seiko VH31 sweeping second hand plus a sandwich dial and found this Amazon warehouse deal. Sold out on the Jack Turner website.
> 
> Official Website | Top 10 Micro-Watch Brand |Jack Turner Watches ®️


Let us know how you like it after it comes in. Looks like a nice quartz and 42mm sammich is sweet. I'm checking their website from your link.

edit: I see it has the VH31 quartz "sweeping" movement. My only concern is that I've read these are battery hogs lasting on avg. 6 months?


----------



## DSlocum

This new Spinnaker is (according to FedEx) in Indianapolis, on its journmey to my door.


----------



## JimWharton

Another “new” arrival. Why would I want this? One, I dig the kitchyness of it. And two, it’s a birth year watch! Didn’t want to drop a bunch of cash right now and none of the more affordable options (Carvelles and Timex) were too similar to other vintage watches I own. There were a couple of nice Seiko Hi Beats, but just a little more than I was willing to shell out. Charlie the Tuna it is! A little Polywatch on the crystal and the right leather strap and I think she’ll clean up nicely. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tcl

A much larger watch than I normally like to wear but I was intrigued by its overall look and dial color. At around $250 it was priced higher than it was worth to me when it first came out but I found one for under $100 so I thought I'd take a chance and order it. Photo from the web.


----------



## Perseverence

I've been looking for this watch for a while - even made a post about it.

An extremely rare Chronosplit, possibly the rarest of the line.

Not only have I found one, but one in (mostly) working condition AND with box and papers, which is huge for me.

I hope everything goes well with the transaction. 
























Sent from my SM-G889A using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic

Watchout63 said:


> Let us know how you like it after it comes in. Looks like a nice quartz and 42mm sammich is sweet. I'm checking their website from your link.
> 
> edit: I see it has the VH31 quartz "sweeping" movement. My only concern is that I've read these are battery hogs lasting on avg. 6 months?


Battery type SR920SW / 371 with 2 year life


----------



## Gisae

Since I have enough watches I wasn't really planning to buy anything, but then I found out that Maranez has a vintage Samui, so I bought two:









Samui Vintage black









Samui vintage brass

And then there were two great deals I couldn't pass:








Yema Superman French army PVD









Seiko SPB197j1


So now I guess I have to figure out how to fit this in the watchbox.


----------



## Trapok

Invicta with sellita less than 200$, bought it for modding😁


----------



## FT-QL

90's Sector ADV 3000 🥽


----------



## mark405

Just arrived yesterday, Hamilton KFM


----------



## tcl

Photo from Grovana. The texture and the color of the dial are what prompted the purchase.


----------



## zent26

Crazy Horse Leather Single-Pass strap, ordered from a Ukrainian seller on Etsy (BosTaurusLeather). Just what my Easy Reader needed.


----------



## FatAgentRoy

Took a bit of a risk on a 70s Citizen Bullhead, it's in great shape but needs servicing. Got it a very very decent price, just need to hope the servicing doesn't throw up a huge cost. Worth the risk!


----------



## Bsw_sc

This should be here Saturday ! This will make LIV #7


----------



## Scubadawg1

hopefully, will be here tomorrow


----------



## FatAgentRoy

Scubadawg1 said:


> hopefully, will be here tomorrow
> View attachment 16642745


I have the orange dial version and it probably gets the most wrist time at the moment! Enjoy!!


----------



## mougino

Ordered from Japan, hope to receive it soon!


----------



## JohnM67

Orient Star WZ0331fd.

I missed out on one of these a few years ago and have been impatiently waiting for another to turn up ever since.

I finally found an NOS one in Japan.


From the web:


----------



## time_lizard

I ordered this fat brass Maranez Bangla in green 😍









picture wshop360.com


----------



## rawthumb

Shipping label created. Already have a Strapcode waiting for it. 👍


----------



## The Watch Ho

bought it from my son down the hall.


----------



## JohnM67

PRW-2500.

From the web:


----------



## The Watch Ho

another purchase from my son down the hall and first Longines.


----------



## BigBluefish

Another skin diver incoming.


----------



## b1rdman973

To celebrate the end of another school year (my 9th year teaching). Next year will be a bigger (but still affordable) purchase ha!


----------



## HerrSavage

Hi there. I am totally new here. I have always been sort of "in" to watches, with a kind of strong inclination towards the look of traditional military/diver type watches of the 60s and 70s. For basically 20+ years I have worn Citizen Eco Drive diver watches(two of them, but they both ended up very scratched. I never take them off except to replace the bands after they rot away ha ha...) Anyway, a few months ago I had corona and was laid out for a week watching Youtube clips, and ended up watching (too many..) watch videos. Well I then got myself a new Citizen - a Pepsi automatic, and it looks great with a blue Nato strap with red stripe down the middle. Then I just got a Casio GM 2100 1AER - the silver metal one, and am in the process of putting a blue band on it. So that's my collection - ha...

But yesterday I ordered an Orient Ray II - an orange one. I have been wanting an orange diver for a while. The Orient is not _quite_ the look I want, but at €154 shipped it was the most affordable. The Seiko SKX orange is exactly the look I want, but it seems a good one would cost €350 or more.. Anyway, I have already ordered several bands to go with the Orient - blue rubber, and a blue nato with orange stripe down the middle...

I'm just a lowly English teacher, so will never have expensive watches. But I already see how addictive this "hobby" can be. I'm now thinking of which green diver to get down the road... OR, maybe save up and get an orange SKX. But I am unsure about wearing a watch(regularly) which is discontinued and kind of a collector thing(from what I can tell...) I really like the looks of the Rotary 7 orange, but - not knowing anything about movements - I guess was unsure about the movement in that one. Reviewers made it sound like a Ferrari with a Trabant engine....

Anyway, wasn't sure where to put this intro/new Orient on the way post, so just put it here...


----------



## Master watch

paulsb said:


> Waiting for the Postman!!
> 
> View attachment 2090386
> 
> 
> My first Oris, off eBay. Can't wait to feel it!!


_Gorgeous _


----------



## Yicker In Indiana

Landed yesterday - 42mm Khaki Field. It’s big but just about fits - not really any worse thgan the Expedition Scout which is nearly the same lug to lug. I like it anyway.


----------



## Moonshine Runner

Today I bought a new old stock Certina DS Cascadeur, reference C541.8116.42.22, on steel bracelet with "lattice in front of the window", white dial and ETA 251.262 quartz movement in a full set from Jackson, New Jersey.
My first Certina in about 25 years of watch collecting should arrive here in the Black Forest between June 9 and July 5.


----------



## HerrSavage

Very happy with the look and feel.. The pictures on Amazon are terrible. YouTube videos showed me that the orange tone was what I wanted. On Amazon the color is way off…

Even managed to adjust the band and take out two links..


----------



## JohnM67

HerrSavage said:


> Very happy with the look and feel.. The pictures on Amazon are terrible. YouTube videos showed me that the orange tone was what I wanted. On Amazon the color is way off…
> 
> Even managed to adjust the band and take out two links..


Very nice, congratulations. Yes, the dial can appear orange or 'pumpkin'. Either way, it's a nice colour.


----------



## JohnM67

Smiths Everest Expedition.
I've just finished online during the tiny opening window for the Timefsctors shop and I must have been quick off the draw, because this is on its way to me now. Sold out in a couple of minutes as usual.

Pictures from the TF website.


----------



## usclassic

*Italian.....Sushi......in an aluminum can?*


Yep, it's a Bertucci A-6A Experior 16502 Green Dial, Japanese Quartz, Defender Drab Nylon Band, Marine Watch.

Not to be confused with the Grumman A6 Intruder





























Equipped with our legendary U.S. Patented anodized aluminum Unibody case for extreme durability and comfort
Active Comfort ergonomic 4 o’clock crown does not impinge wrist movement
Easy to read dial
Long lasting U.S. Patented B-TYPE Heavy-Duty Zulu nylon webbing band
One size fits all

The sushi inside is a Miyota Super 2035









Fetures of Super 2035
・4 Years Battery Life
・High Accuracy of ±15 sec / month
・Covered Coil










I missed them on DROP but Amazon has them at the best price right now so I got one on the way.....Happy Father's Day.


----------



## Bsw_sc

Both of these … LIV rocks


----------



## catsteeth

usclassic said:


> *Italian.....Sushi......in an aluminum can?*
> 
> 
> Yep, it's a Bertucci A-6A Experior 16502 Green Dial, Japanese Quartz, Defender Drab Nylon Band, Marine Watch.
> 
> Not to be confused with the Grumman A6 Intruder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16662491
> 
> 
> 
> Equipped with our legendary U.S. Patented anodized aluminum Unibody case for extreme durability and comfort
> Active Comfort ergonomic 4 o’clock crown does not impinge wrist movement
> Easy to read dial
> Long lasting U.S. Patented B-TYPE Heavy-Duty Zulu nylon webbing band
> One size fits all
> 
> The sushi inside is a Miyota Super 2035
> 
> View attachment 16662599
> 
> Fetures of Super 2035
> ・4 Years Battery Life
> ・High Accuracy of ±15 sec / month
> ・Covered Coil
> View attachment 16662607
> 
> 
> 
> I missed them on DROP but Amazon has them at the best price right now so I got one on the way.....Happy Father's Day.


Always liked the idea of Aluminium cases. If Bulgari does it.... Then a watch likel Bertucci's is just the thing. With a Miyota Quartz, I'd rather that than many auto's. Cool watch.


----------



## usclassic

catsteeth said:


> Always liked the idea of Aluminium cases. If Bulgari does it.... Then a watch likel Bertucci's is just the thing. With a Miyota Quartz, I'd rather that than many auto's. Cool watch.


----------



## Bsw_sc

1.5-2 weeks out they say …


----------



## HerrSavage

That is an awesome watch, no doubt.. But does it really belong in the "Affordable Watches" section? If so, man, I'm a lot poorer than I thought...


----------



## Toolmantexas

Got a Spinnaker Hull Chrono coming in from memorial day sale, 30% off.


----------



## Bsw_sc

HerrSavage said:


> That is an awesome watch, no doubt.. But does it really belong in the "Affordable Watches" section? If so, man, I'm a lot poorer than I thought...


Lol bought it used so it cost me a lot or I er two LIV watches. Or at least that’s how I justify it in my head


----------



## tcl

HerrSavage said:


> That is an awesome watch, no doubt.. But does it really belong in the "Affordable Watches" section? If so, man, I'm a lot poorer than I thought...


Now you got me curious as to what that Omega costs. I never bothered pricing any Omega since I'm not in the market for luxury watches.


----------



## usclassic

*Grant Brown Trekker GB9414B*

Just did an eBay quartz watch search with the ending soonest filter and saw this Grant Brown with 1 bid and 6 minutes to go. No time to research but I won it for $19.50 including shipping so it's ok I think it is about an $80 watch but it is sold out on the Grant Brown website.


----------



## usclassic

*Bertucci A-2s Ballista*








































*Tactical, Professional, High Performance in 40 mm case size...*
The A-2S Ballista™ features professional tactical design in a durable 40 mm stainless steel case. All stainless steel components... case, crown, case back, band hardware... all are ION (or PVD) coated non reflective matte black. High performance components built into the A-2S Ballista™ include: A rugged screw down crown & case back, 200 M water resistance rating, scratch resistant hardened sapphire crystal, Swiss super luminous numbers & hands, precision all-metal movement, functional easy to read dial with 12/24 hour markings, and date sub dial.


*CASE MATERIAL: * Stainless Steel


* CASE DIAMETER: * 40 mm


*FINISH: *PVD Black


*BAND TYPE INCLUDED: *#95B Black Nylon


*WRIST SIZE: *Fits all


*WATER RESISTANT: *200m


*CRYSTAL:* Sapphire


*LUMINOSITY: *Swiss Super Luminous


*BATTERY LIFE: *3 years


*MOVEMENT TYPE:* Japan


*OTHER FEATURES: * Date


*REMOVABLE BAND LUG BARS:*


The A-2S Ballista™ is equipped with removable band retention lug bars. This permits use of either a 1 or 2 piece type bands. 


*CASE DIMENSIONS:*















For some unknown reason I just had to order this from Amazon, I mean I do like the lume and the removable lug bars something not seen on other Bertucci models. The unique date subdial is something I want to see in person as well. So again.....happy father's day.


----------



## jcp123

Debate the affordability and the “other stuff which shall not be named”, but...this thing.










I’m getting text updates from a number in the Los Angeles metro. Despite my bank texting me about a possible fraud alert, it looks like I responded quickly enough for the charge to be approved.

They texted me today with a legit USPS tracking number. As another user said, it shipped to me (in the US) from an address in NJ, so duties won’t be a problem at all. So far, so smooth.

I didn’t intend it to be so, but I ordered on the Friday before a major National holiday here in this country. That’s a wee bit of a stress test for their fulfillment, and it looks pretty prompt. Label was created but USPS hasn’t picked it up yet.

Color me excited.


----------



## Vdubz

This dial for a custom build. Trying to figure out what hands I want. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic

Arrived today and surprisingly I like it quite a bit. feels comfy and cool case shape.












































































Looks like new still had plastic on back











Very high polish case back












Camera reflection

Nice pouch too....













No regrets on spending $19.50 for this one as it turns out to be much nicer than expected. Sometimes you win!


----------



## ncmoto




----------



## A4S




----------



## BundyBear

I got this on the way - finally! YAY!

Had ordered it once before via Taobao and it got stopped at Chinese customs due to "heritage" factor. Searched for another one and convinced the seller to mark it as "new mechanical watch" since I was going to pay tax on it anyway. LOL.

Latest tracking shows it has arrived in Australia and it won't be long before I get it. Woo-hoo!


----------



## john_marston

usclassic said:


> Arrived today and surprisingly I like it quite a bit. feels comfy and cool case shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like new still had plastic on back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very high polish case back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camera reflection
> 
> Nice pouch too....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No regrets on spending $19.50 for this one as it turns out to be much nicer than expected. Sometimes you win!


Your pictures don’t work


----------



## usclassic

john_marston said:


> Your pictures don’t work


reloaded them......


----------



## b1rdman973

Just received a literal bag of watches from eBay that
I purchased on a whim figuring if one or two of these worked it’d be worth it. Plus practice changing batteries or potentially modding. We shall see 


















So far a new battery in one of the Explorer lookalikes has it up and running. One is really beat up the other is new I believe. Just need to pickup a watch press to close it back up lol. The nicest looking Camper should work with a new battery as well as it seems brand new too. There are a few other Timexes I’m hopeful will work after a battery change. The rest are junk ha though the gold mesh strap Watch is 14k gold according to the case back.


----------



## catsteeth

usclassic said:


> reloaded them......


On this page the only pictures I can see are the Grant Brown watch. The pictures for the above two posts, the GB trekker and Bertucci haven't come out.
But then that 2nd GB is the only watch you've posted pictures of that I've been able to see. It's quite frustrating, I'd quite like to be able to see your watch pictures. 
I don't know how you upload them. But since someone else mentioned it, I thought I would. I've always just assumed it was my phone.


----------



## usclassic

catsteeth said:


> On this page the only pictures I can see are the Grant Brown watch. The pictures for the above two posts, the GB trekker and Bertucci haven't come out.
> But then that 2nd GB is the only watch you've posted pictures of that I've been able to see. It's quite frustrating, I'd quite like to be able to see your watch pictures.
> I don't know how you upload them. But since someone else mentioned it, I thought I would. I've always just assumed it was my phone.


----------



## catsteeth

usclassic said:


> View attachment 16676928
> 
> 
> View attachment 16676929
> 
> 
> View attachment 16676931
> 
> 
> View attachment 16676932
> 
> 
> View attachment 16676940
> 
> 
> View attachment 16676941
> 
> 
> View attachment 16676942
> 
> 
> View attachment 16676943
> 
> 
> View attachment 16676945
> 
> 
> View attachment 16676946
> 
> 
> View attachment 16676947


I do love my pilots and fields. That Jack Turner looks the nuts on that bracelet 👍


----------



## jcp123

jcp123 said:


> Debate the affordability and the “other stuff which shall not be named”, but...this thing.
> 
> View attachment 16669609
> 
> 
> I’m getting text updates from a number in the Los Angeles metro. Despite my bank texting me about a possible fraud alert, it looks like I responded quickly enough for the charge to be approved.
> 
> They texted me today with a legit USPS tracking number. As another user said, it shipped to me (in the US) from an address in NJ, so duties won’t be a problem at all. So far, so smooth.
> 
> I didn’t intend it to be so, but I ordered on the Friday before a major National holiday here in this country. That’s a wee bit of a stress test for their fulfillment, and it looks pretty prompt. Label was created but USPS hasn’t picked it up yet.
> 
> Color me excited.


Almost here. Got delivered to a warehouse here in my metro Saturday. Obviously nothing moved on Sunday, as it’s USPS, but it’s slated to be dropped tomorrow (Monday). 9 days from ordering to delivery, including a holiday weekend. Not too bad considering it’s a foreign company, their logistics setup here seems to be pretty decent. I hope the watch comes in good shape. I don’t feel like an ugly fight.


----------



## Eaglebone

I’ve had a bit of an eBay and AliX binge. Having sold five watches last month the empty spaces in the box were bugging me….

This arrived yesterday and I’m really pleased. A birth year Timex (1978) and still keeping excellent time.








I then bought a Swatch sistem 51 purely because of the price. It’s essentially free as I’ll make a profit if I flip it. It’ll arrive tomorrow.









I then was on Ali after a couple of beers last night and ordered this…








It was less than £30 so my expectations are low!


----------



## Yicker In Indiana

Eaglebone said:


> This arrived yesterday and I’m really pleased. A birth year Timex (1978) and still keeping excellent time.


I want to do this - been looking about for a wee while but yet to pull the trigger. Looking for a 1974 something and I either do it now and go ‘cheap’ or do it in 2024 and go a bit more expensive vintage… or both…


----------



## Eaglebone

Yicker In Indiana said:


> I want to do this - been looking about for a wee while but yet to pull the trigger. Looking for a 1974 something and I either do it now and go ‘cheap’ or do it in 2024 and go a bit more expensive vintage… or both…


It cost me the grand total of £40 so both should be an option! 60s Timexes are much more desirable generally (probably because of the Marlin rerelease) so 70s watches are still dirt cheap. It took a longish time to find the right year in good shape but I’m glad I did it.

Ridiculously, based on two days of wear, I think it’s my most accurate mechanical watch despite having an un-jewelled movement that may well never have been serviced. It’s running at -3 spd.


----------



## BundyBear

It's here, it's here!


----------



## mikey517

Timex Q GMT Pepsi was shipped yesterday and is en route. A purely knee jerk spontaneous purchase - the domed crystal grabbed me!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DSlocum

This just arrived today... with a sale and a small store credit, this cost me a whopping $9.49.


----------



## usclassic

My Father's Day Bertucci binge ends with this one.......*

Bertucci A-2TR Vintage 12115 Mens Olive Titanium Nylon Band Black Quartz Dial Watch 




























• Equipped with our legendary U.S. Patented solid titanium Unibody™ case for extreme durability and comfort
• Durable screw down crown & case back
• Hardened sapphire crystal
• Swiss made all-metal quartz movement
• Active Comfort™ ergonomic 4 o'clock crown does not impinge wrist movement
• Swiss super luminous hands & markers 
• Period authentic dial with 12/24 hour markings
• Integrated unbreakable titanium band retention lug bars
• 100 M water resistance
• Equipped with durability certified Active Comfort™ high performance bands
• Rotating elapsed time / directional ring
• One size fits all
• 5 year battery life w/ LBI low battery indicator
• 3 year warranty 

*....but they are still 10 days left. 🤣


----------



## ninjack

Just ordered this new Citizen CA4444-82E yesterday. Super titanium, solar power chronograph. 43mm. Hope it looks as good in person and fits well. Can’t wait!


----------



## Heljestrand

Just unpacked this today. 1986 Seiko


----------



## usclassic

usclassic said:


> My Father's Day Bertucci binge ends with this one.......*
> 
> Bertucci A-2TR Vintage 12115 Mens Olive Titanium Nylon Band Black Quartz Dial Watch
> 
> *....but they are still 10 days left. 🤣


Hit me one more time.......opps I did it again......another one bites the dust.........

Caught one of these as well yesterday.....A-2T High Polish Titanium, high speed no coating....... a field in tux 



























May be having supply issues with these since they are still out of stock, everywhere. I think I found and bought the last one with the black nylon strap.


----------



## Drumguy

Got this Nezumi Corbeau Chronograph a week ago. Citizen Stiletto at the beginning of this year. Haven't been on here in awhile.


----------



## Perseverence

Hilariously, I have ANOTHER Split lap Chronosplit in the mail...but with a working Ford LCD screen.


----------



## time_lizard

On its way: Hamilton Field Pioneer


----------



## usclassic

and on it goes....ordered this Bertucci A-1S Field Watch last night.


----------



## rawthumb

On the way. My first Mido, so we'll see how it goes. I've heard good things. 🤞


----------



## Jeklotz

I am expecting my first Mido to ship here shortly:


----------



## Bsw_sc

Ordered this today, micro out of Norway and this is there first and only release as of yet. This will be my first titanium watch of my collection, it has 9015 movement


----------



## DesertArt

Bunch of Seikos, all grey market... three Automatic Fives, just for some basic mechanical fun and accuracy tweaking. And two quartz chronographs... just for easy, simple accuracy!

Can't wait for the fun to begin!


----------



## Jae Arr

nabbed this for a fathers day gift to myself!


----------



## rawthumb

Jeklotz said:


> I am expecting my first Mido to ship here shortly:
> 
> View attachment 16694811
> 
> 
> View attachment 16694812


So what's your thoughts on the first Mido? Waiting on my first one to arrive today.


----------



## Jeklotz

rawthumb said:


> So what's your thoughts on the first Mido? Waiting on my first one to arrive today.
> View attachment 16700948


I'll let you know tomorrow. It's on the brown truck today.


----------



## TTPEAma

Ordered this yesterday. I really got captured by that color, it's a big departure from anything in my box currently and I like the idea of a more "toolish" diver versus the dressier style of my Orient Ray II and the CW C60. Generally love bracelets, but I think this might end up on the matching blue strap.


----------



## Jeklotz

Jeklotz said:


> I'll let you know tomorrow. It's on the brown truck today.


Believe it or not, the brown truck showed up early. Don't ever remember that happening before. Anywho, I really like this watch! Looks great on. It does sit a little tall, but I'm sure that'll just take a bit of getting used to. There is a bit of play in the bezel, but otherwise it feels really solid. I think I'm really going to like this one.


----------



## usclassic

Final Father's day purchase..........am I sure...........maybe sur......

But this sur323 is on the way now.





































Much better in person..


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

Tissot's new 35mm version of the PRX.

Edit: Arrived today.


----------



## Bsw_sc

This !!! Can’t wait


----------



## Own2hands

Bsw_sc said:


> This !!! Can’t wait
> 
> View attachment 16704409


Love the handset on this. Dial color is interesting, too. The use of color for the minute markers is very forward thinking. Will have to check out this brand.


----------



## rawthumb

Jeklotz said:


> Believe it or not, the brown truck showed up early. Don't ever remember that happening before. Anywho, I really like this watch! Looks great on. It does sit a little tall, but I'm sure that'll just take a bit of getting used to. There is a bit of play in the bezel, but otherwise it feels really solid. I think I'm really going to like this one.
> 
> View attachment 16701776


Received mine and no complaints. Screws on both sides of the links was kind of a pain, but it's sized and wears well.


----------



## Bsw_sc

Own2hands said:


> Love the handset on this. Dial color is interesting, too. The use of color for the minute markers is very forward thinking. Will have to check out this brand.


Yes, they also have it with white markers and other dial colors but this one spoke to me. I’ve heard good things but I should know for myself in 2-3 days


----------



## Squirrelly

*In the mail to me!* I'm drawn to retro, military & aviation themed watches *and* I'm always looking for a bargain. Avi-8 recently dropped prices on a number of their watches including this Duke Colerne chronograph:


----------



## mougino

Squirrelly said:


> *In the mail to me!* I'm drawn to retro, military & aviation themed watches *and* I'm always looking for a bargain. Avi-8 recently dropped prices on a number of their watches including this Duke Colerne chronograph:
> View attachment 16705803


Is the lume applied only on the second hand, and subdial hands in your picture ??
It looks like everything is lumed except for indices and main hr+mn hands 😅 (I certainly hope that's not the case!)

Nicolas


----------



## Trapok

Helm Vanuatu Ti.​


----------



## DesertArt

SUR377. Modest, but intriguing. Sapphire crystal. Titanium case and bracelet. Quartz reliability and accuracy - and easy to read! 40mm case. 8.5mm thickness. Sensibly priced (Jomashop).

I really like all of that. Looking forward to seeing how I like it in person! These watches usually look MUCH nicer in person than in the photos.


----------



## G-raven

Pic from their website. Photos never do them justice, that first in person look is always so thrilling.


----------



## ZM-73

Currently incoming, Mondia Triumph and Seiko SBBD005








Also, a Morellato Volley strap for my Aragon.


----------



## Bsw_sc

Own2hands said:


> Love the handset on this. Dial color is interesting, too. The use of color for the minute markers is very forward thinking. Will have to check out this brand.


I am super happy with it. Great value, well done watch.


----------



## Bsw_sc

This is headed over the pond to me from the Netherlands ! Owner of this tiny micro is super responsive to questions. I haven't seen a watch like this before, he definitely is doing his own thing with his design. I ordered this with the Miyota 8215 but you can choose the Seiko if you prefer, same price. The green changes color from green to black in different light, looking forward to seeing it on the wrist. He's working on a 40mm time piece next I believe if this 42mm isn't your size. Represents you | Brunmontagne

it was a hard choice as this blue was also calling me


----------



## Rojote

NOS coming from Australia…


----------



## PAUL H.

"A 1 Service" I had a problem with a Barton leather strap I have had for some time. Sent an email c/w pic and within hours no questions ask a new one is on its way ... that is what I call Customer Service !!!
Cheers p


----------



## hollywoodphil

Trading a Seestern (Tiffany) Doxa homage for this ProMaster.









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertArt

Incoming Seiko Chronograph arrived today. I was expecting I would probably return it. Now that I have it... no. It's a keeper! Feels great on the wrist, looks good, keeps superb quartz time. No complaints from me. In good company with Leica, Omega, Manker, and Spyderco Japan.



















Spyderco, BTW is, as for most of us, just a handy every day pocket tool.


----------



## Squirrelly

Squirrelly said:


> *In the mail to me!* I'm drawn to retro, military & aviation themed watches *and* I'm always looking for a bargain. Avi-8 recently dropped prices on a number of their watches including this Duke Colerne chronograph:
> View attachment 16705803


Arrived today! A note for anyone interested in this model - The crystal is tinted and visibility of the face in low light conditions is reduced. I found no mention of this tinted crystal feature in the descriptions on the AVI-8 website, it might have influenced my purchase decision. It does not appear that the three other colors of this model have a tinted crystal. Other than this minor issue, I like it!


----------



## Squirrelly

rawthumb said:


> Received mine and no complaints. Screws on both sides of the links was kind of a pain, but it's sized and wears well.
> View attachment 16704446
> View attachment 16704447
> View attachment 16704454


This Mido Commander chronograph model is spectacular! I like the blue version.


----------



## NJ_Brit

After much prevarication (and watching vintage Omega watches go for silly money on eBay) pulled the trigger on this Corgeut Seamaster 300 Spectre homage. Now the wait for delivery...


----------



## Fergfour




----------



## InSaiyanOne

The ideal/goal of this "set" is to have 4/5 diver watches with different colorways and styles (including strap/bracelets) yet being as cost effective and versatile as possible. I don't have any divers yet and I am kicking myself for not starting this earlier when I was finger on the button to buy a SKX007 and an Orient (couldn't decide but it was likely going to be a Mako) both Black/Black and MUCH much cheaper at the time. Anyway, I'm starting small/cheap and then I know I'll eventually find the high-end timepiece I want. It also allows me (imo) to create looks easier for when I get the others.

First, and to be typical (I think?) I'll be getting a Casio MDV106G-1AV (Black/Gold). For some reason my mind/imagination cannot unlike the beads of rice style bracelets (two-tone for this one but I'm getting an all Silver/SS one soon), however not only are they usually more expensive than this watch, the style I want is specific and I only see one vendor selling it (5 beads, outer 2 are Silver/SS, inner 3 are Gold). Since I'm not willing to push my money that far, I found an Invicta two-tone bracelet that usually comes with their Pro Diver (30094) on e-bay that hopefully will be close in appearance. I plan on swapping out the clasp if I can find one without the "Invicta" branding.

Pictures to come when it's put together...should be in about 4 days or so. Casio MDV106G-1AV (Black/Gold) on Invicta Pro Diver two-tone bracelet (30094):


----------



## john_marston

InSaiyanOne said:


> The ideal/goal of this "set" is to have 4/5 diver watches with different colorways and styles (including strap/bracelets) yet being as cost effective and versatile as possible. I don't have any divers yet and I am kicking myself for not starting this earlier when I was finger on the button to buy a SKX007 and an Orient (couldn't decide but it was likely going to be a Mako) both Black/Black and MUCH much cheaper at the time. Anyway, I'm starting small/cheap and then I know I'll eventually find the high-end timepiece I want. It also allows me (imo) to create looks easier for when I get the others.
> 
> First, and to be typical (I think?) I'll be getting a Casio MDV106G-1AV (Black/Gold). For some reason my mind/imagination cannot unlike the beads of rice style bracelets (two-tone for this one but I'm getting an all Silver/SS one soon), however not only are they usually more expensive than this watch, the style I want is specific and I only see one vendor selling it (5 beads, outer 2 are Silver/SS, inner 3 are Gold). Since I'm not willing to push my money that far, I found an Invicta two-tone bracelet that usually comes with their Pro Diver (30094) on e-bay that hopefully will be close in appearance. I plan on swapping out the clasp if I can find one without the "Invicta" branding.
> 
> Pictures to come when it's put together...should be in about 4 days or so. Casio MDV106G-1AV (Black/Gold) on Invicta Pro Diver two-tone bracelet (30094):


Good luck and have fun with the journey! Don’t rush it. 

Orient Mako/Ray are still well priced. SKX is of the past, and honestly the quality is meh imo and prices way too high now.


----------



## InSaiyanOne

john_marston said:


> Good luck and have fun with the journey! Don’t rush it.
> 
> Orient Mako/Ray are still well priced. SKX is of the past, and honestly the quality is meh imo and prices way too high now.


I agree about the Orient watches. Seiko have a few alternatives in a similar style that I like so I'm sure it's only a matter of time. I realized today I may have a harder time figuring out which Blue/White-Silver Diver I'd rather have in this "set" ...it's making me think maybe I'd rather make that scheme the better watch instead of waiting and doing it with the Black/Black scheme. Ugh...this is why I binge lookup watches cause eventually my brain implodes and I just give up on watches for months lol.


----------



## watchersam

Seiko PADI spb071j on the way


----------



## JimWharton

My Brew Metric retro chronograph is on its way. Very excited. 









Metric - Retro Dial — Brew Watch Co.


Sold out New Availability April 2023. Sign-up below to be notified ↴ SPECIFICATIONS CASE DIAMETER: 36MM x 41.5MM CASE THICKNESS: 10.75MM LUG WIDTH: 19.85MM CRYSTAL: SAPPHIRE GLASS CASE MATERIAL: STAINLESS STEEL 316L CASEBACK: STAINLESS STEEL 316L BAND: STAINLESS STEEL, BRUSHED + POL




www.brew-watches.com















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33




----------



## Bsw_sc




----------



## James Haury

Oh n









o I ordered this and the strap is held on by 4 screws. What was I thinking? I should have waited for the Henriksen better wr lower price on flash sale and a better attachment system. I received this Tuesday ? It uses spring bars.


----------



## mougino

James Haury said:


> Oh no I ordered this and the strap is held on by 4 screws. What was I thinking? I should have waited for the Henriksen better wr lower price on flash sale and a better attachment system.


Looks like you're ... screwed! 😉😉


----------



## Jeep99dad

Bsw_sc said:


> This !!! Can’t wait
> 
> View attachment 16704409


Wow  that’s super hot  congratulations. Tell us more. Never seen those.


----------



## Bsw_sc

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow  that’s super hot  congratulations. Tell us more. Never seen those.


Watch exceeded my expectations. The dial is even better in person and has insane light play. The bezel action is excellent with no back play and everything lines up perfectly. The lume is superb. The square crown looks cool but is a bit of a pain to operate. The bracelet is good too, my Seamaster is usually the only watch I wear on a stainless band but so far I've kept this one on it's stainless band too. I like that they went with a little different style than a typical oyster style band so many people use. Below is pic of the lume, this was taken with watch sitting on its side on my nightstand with the reflection coming off the nightstand. I didn't add any effects, this I how the photo came out on my iPhone


----------



## LambeauHeaven

I have a small, affordable collection but had never tread into the AliExpress waters yet. With this mid-summer sale, I finally decided to take a low-risk entry and see how I'd like it. I went with the Pagani Milgauss (PD-1733). I'm a little concerned given that it's a 39.5mm (I usually wear 42mm and up), but I love the color and that lightning bolt seconds hand, so I'm willing to try a smaller case. 

Now the waiting begins!


----------



## Cvp33

ShopHQ deal got me. ~$255 - 36mm combat. Cool colorway and datewheel.


----------



## SteamJ

First Aliexpress purchase. Now to hope the quality is good and they send the correct watch.


----------



## mkutch

Ordered, but won’t receive it for up to a few months….


----------



## usclassic

*Shield Men's Pascal Leather Diver Watch $54 free shipping*


Model: SLDSH102

I ordered one of these......but was this too good to be true for $54 ?











That's the best deal we could find by $71, but most stores charge over $300. Buy Now at MorningSave
Tips


Once you've picked a color at checkout, use coupon code "DEALNEWSFS" to get free shipping.
Features


stainless steel case
leather strap
Japanese quartz movement
water resistance to 200 meters
Look at the Amazon listing for the same watch.












Oh what a crown perhaps that is why the deal good thing I wear my watch on the right wrist. Well we shall see. Happy 4th


----------



## ZM-73

Morellato Volley looks good on the Aragon


----------



## ramrod77

Got a few in couple days ago and the rest today.... just in time too because I'm stranded at home with the big C lol. Still waiting for a Bulova Sea King I picked up on the eBay for a steal. Added another pic of the Bulova snorkel since it had some "crap" on the inside of crystal. Looked like light layer of dirt so I opened it and cleaned it. 100% better.


----------



## rawthumb

Orient on the way and ordered a Strapcode beads of rice for it. 👌


----------



## DSlocum

DesertArt said:


> Incoming Seiko Chronograph arrived today. I was expecting I would probably return it. Now that I have it... no. It's a keeper! Feels great on the wrist, looks good, keeps superb quartz time. No complaints from me. In good company with Leica, Omega, Manker, and Spyderco Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spyderco, BTW is, as for most of us, just a handy every day pocket tool.


Your Omega stopwatch is the only one I have seen other than my own. I have a 1970 vintage one, with the red stand. It has seen some use though, with a small crack in the plastic 'crystal' and some fading of the plastic stand, but I still think it's pretty neat.


----------



## James Haury

usclassic said:


> *Shield Men's Pascal Leather Diver Watch $54 free shipping*
> 
> 
> Model: SLDSH102
> 
> I ordered one of these......but was this too good to be true for $54 ?
> 
> 
> View attachment 16730223
> 
> 
> That's the best deal we could find by $71, but most stores charge over $300. Buy Now at MorningSave
> Tips
> 
> 
> Once you've picked a color at checkout, use coupon code "DEALNEWSFS" to get free shipping.
> Features
> 
> 
> stainless steel case
> leather strap
> Japanese quartz movement
> water resistance to 200 meters
> Look at the Amazon listing for the same watch.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16730222
> 
> 
> Oh what a crown perhaps that is why the deal good thing I wear my watch on the right wrist. Well we shall see. Happy 4th


What's with the extra appendage? Seriously what is the purpose, to dig into your wrist?


----------



## Cvp33

Another 36mm combat. Wears very much like the Seiko SKX013 38mm. $235 from ShopHQ


----------



## HerrSavage

Got myself a deal on a used Heimdallr Monster, which arrived yesterday - and I LOVE it... Better than I expected.

Also just bought a used Citizen Chronograph, which should be here next week.... I have been wanting a new Eco Drive watch. I was into Citizen Eco-Drives for 20+ years before getting "into" watches recently, and starting to collect them. Had two identical divers over that time-span. The ultimate in set and forget reliability. Only ever took them off to replace rotted out bands...


----------



## usclassic

One of these Steeldive 39mm Pilot Watches with VH31 movement.



















One Timex 35mm









One Timex 38mm


----------



## usclassic

*Skindiver WT Mecaquartz Watch - Blue, Black & Steel*

























 SPECIFICATIONS  

*
Specifications of the Skindiver WT Mecaquartz Quartz Watch, Black Dial with White BGW9 Super-LumiNova® and Blue Aluminum Bezel*

Functions:
Hours / Minutes / Seconds
60 min / sec timing and world cities time zones via rotating bezel

Hands and dial: BGW9 Super-Luminova® on hands and indices
Bezel:
120 clicks
Unidirectional rotatable
316L stainless steel with blue anodized aluminum insert

Case:
Hand finished brushed 316L stainless steel
Flat sapphire crystal
Drilled lugs for easy strap changes
Water resistance: 10 ATM / 100m

Dimensions:
40mm diameter x 48mm lugs to lugs x 11mm thickness
20mm lug width

*Assembled in France*
Delivered with a camel canvas & green nylon watch pouch
 

 MECAQUARTZ MOVEMENT  

 ONE-PIECE NYLON & LEATHER STRAP  

2-YEAR WARRANTY

FREE SHIPPING & RETURN VIA DHL


----------



## Shel

Waiting for completion of the Chronotechna dive watch, made with Titania Vanta Superblack Nanotubes 

This is a kickstarter project which I backed last year. Shipping was supposed to be in April, but understandably, it's been delayed.

It is advertised as the blackest dive watch ever made.

Photos look really nice, but I'll hold off judgement until the actual watch arrived.

Still, I'm pretty excited. Hope the photos do it justice!


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~

Mini grail coming


----------



## JimWharton

New Brew Retro Dial Metric arrived. Bad pic, but might be a case where I fell a little too in love with the marketing photography. Not quite as amazing in person. Hoping it will grow on me. 

Also, the hinge on the box broke as soon as I opened it. Not why you buy a watch, but didn’t help with the overall experience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jae Arr

I might have a problem....


----------



## TX_Diver

Glycine GL0326 from a member on here.

Not 100% on if I can pull off the gilt but been interested in em for awhile and it's the closest color combo/hand configuration to what I liked so figured I'd give it a go. May find a new strap for it too as a backup plan.

Should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## jkpa

CW C60 Atoll.

All 350 pieces sold out in less than two days. Hope to get it this week.


----------



## samson66

jkpa said:


> CW C60 Atoll.
> 
> All 350 pieces sold out in less than two days. Hope to get it this week.
> View attachment 16740486


Same here! Really excited for this one. Haven't gotten my shipping notice yet though


----------



## neverlate1973

Bought these 2 Im kind of impressed .


----------



## pbwilson1970

I just received my Canister Fieldmaster in the mail today. It's just what I have been looking for. Miyota movement, three straps (bracelet, rubber and NATO) in a nice waxed canvas watch roll.


----------



## Own2hands

samson66 said:


> Same here! Really excited for this one. Haven't gotten my shipping notice yet though


Nice looking watch.

The limited edition number seems arbitrary and kind of mean spirited. This was the first CW I liked enough to buy. Now I'm kind of put off by them.


----------



## ZM-73

Turning up quicker than expected, Mondia Triumph


----------



## SixtyLion

Seiko SNE593, should be here Friday.


----------



## Rodentman

This is due tomorrow. Right now it is in KY. Maybe it likes being there; I was in KY once, when I was a teenager. Due in KMSP from KSDF overnight flight.


----------



## TAHAWK

Hands-On: Citizen Super Titanium Armor Watches For 2020


Hands-On: Citizen Super Titanium Armor CA7050-57H, CA7058-55E, AW1660-51H Watches For 2020 .




www.review-watches36.com


----------



## ncmoto

coming Thursday


----------



## dnodelman

ncmoto said:


> View attachment 16743778
> 
> coming Thursday


25k meters?!


----------



## ncmoto

dnodelman said:


> 25k meters?!


----------



## DesertArt

Thought I'd see what all the kudos for San Martin are all about...

Incoming Sub-M Homage San Martin SN017-G V3.

√ Sapphire crystal,
√ ceramic bezel insert,
√ Seiko NH35 movement,
√ BGW-9 BLUE lume,
√ Classic, iconic look!
? Great San Martin build quality


----------



## ramrod77

I'm a sucker for a Bulova deal...  Sea King scheduled for delivery tomorrow


----------



## DesertArt

What is probably my favorite look in a diver is the vintage Tudor Black Bay 58. The styling of this watch simply blows me away. So essential, understated, elegant, stylish, classic, and... READABLE! Totally resonates with my sensibilities!

At present, I'm not quite willing to spend the money for the Tudor, but by so many highly credible accounts, NTH makes a Tudor vintage Black Bay 58 "homage" that is simply a stellar watch!

(Honestly, I think the best Tudor "homage" watches are every bit as satisfying as the Tudor itself, aside from lacking that honored $$$$ branding.)

So, I decided to see for myself just how much I like the NTH Tudor 58 homage - and ordered one directly from NHT, $695 with 10% discount and priority shipping, no tax.

Soon, it will be here! WooHoo!


----------



## Eraserhead

Incoming is this Multi band 6 and Tough Solar GW-7900 before SHTF.


----------



## Tomc1944

New Long Island Northport.


----------



## FortunateSon11

time_lizard said:


> Came in yesterday. After long (4 weeks) wait, my rare Zelos Thresher Limited Edition in blue.
> Right now on a grey Zulu strap. Ordered a variety of blue rubber straps for it , let's see
> 
> 
> View attachment 16591546
> 
> 
> View attachment 16591548


Wow, that looks awesome!


----------



## ramrod77

Got this big boy in today...enjoying it with a Tropical Bear Hug  Bulova Sea King chrono. Great ebay buy at a spectacular price.


----------



## Cvp33

SeriousWatch sells this model for $589 using coupon code WELCOME . You can also text them and ask for a further discount. Suspect it would drop to ~$530. I recent got the Seiko GMT’s (all 3 varieties) for $315 and the Phoibos Leviathan for $210. They charge no tax and ship really fast. They just got their Seiko GMT’s in Tuesday and mine arrived Friday via UPS.



DesertArt said:


> What is probably my favorite look in a diver is the vintage Tudor Black Bay 58. The styling of this watch simply blows me away. So essential, understated, elegant, stylish, classic, and... READABLE! Totally resonates with my sensibilities!
> 
> At present, I'm not quite willing to spend the money for the Tudor, but by so many highly credible accounts, NTH makes a Tudor vintage Black Bay 58 "homage" that is simply a stellar watch!
> 
> (Honestly, I think the best Tudor "homage" watches are every bit as satisfying as the Tudor itself, aside from lacking that honored $$$$ branding.)
> 
> So, I decided to see for myself just how much I like the NTH Tudor 58 homage - and ordered one directly from NHT, $695 with 10% discount and priority shipping, no tax.
> 
> Soon, it will be here! WooHoo!


----------



## usclassic

Posted about it here


----------



## Bsw_sc

ncmoto said:


> View attachment 16743778
> 
> coming Thursday


Holy ****


----------



## Bsw_sc

This … 👍


----------



## usclassic

Incoming..


----------



## usclassic

This one incoming also


----------



## Fergfour

Pre-owned Rossling Hydromatic, the Sellita SW200 version. 300 made, in Pforzheim Germany so I've read.


----------



## NJ_Brit

Cimier Telemetre of unknown vintage with a 0J Lapanouse movement. Depending on how it runs, this may a source if donor parts for my Sheffield Watch Inc. Lapanouse watch that is on the bench right now, or I may revive it, as that dial is superb.


----------



## StevieMischief

Just ordered this Seestern Doxa 600T "homage"....It was only $189 including shipping (vs $1,500 for the real thing), with pretty good specs - kinda small hands, notwithstanding.... 

Case Material: All 316L Stainless steel, mixed finishings (brushing, polish, sandblasting)
Case Diameter: 40 mm excluding the crown
Bezel: Unidirectional rotatable bezel (360 degrees, sandblasted and brushed finishing), lume pip, ceramic
Lug to Lug: 48 mm
Height: ca 13.5 mm
Lug width: 20 mm
Weight: ca. 172 g (steel strap)
Movement: NH35A Automatic movement with optional lumed date wheel
Strap: Stainless steel bracelet, milled buckle with 4 micro adjustments, push pins
Crown: Screw down crown (signed)
Crystal: Flat sapphire , inner AR coating
Dial: Black
Case back: Screw down with 3D art work
Lume: Japan Lume glowing blue
Water-resistance: 200m/660ft
Warranty: 1 year

We'll see how it is when it shows up!


----------



## usclassic

This lightening deal got me....this incoming










It says assembled in Japan......do you believe it?


----------



## CanadianViking

I've got the new solar/bluetooth Casioak on it's way. It's somewhere between Spain and Canada right now.

It'll be my first GShock, only my second of anything with digital and third Casio (though I got rid of the Duro, so it will be 1 of 2 in the collection when it arrives.)


----------



## TAHAWK

CITIZEN ATTESA AT8040-57L | Sakurawatches.com


Buy Citizen ATTESA AT8040-57L. Official packaging and warranty. Fast delivery from Japan. Accepting PayPal.




www.sakurawatches.com





A JDM watch that receives Ft. Collins radio signals. Due Friday.

ED: or possibly tomorrow . 

ED: "Out for delivery" 😄


----------



## Hacknwind

Picked up a few things over the last couple weeks:

Went a little nuts there... Inbound, they should arrive about end of the month.


----------



## Rodentman

My 2 nephews are dairy farmers in WI. I just got plate frames for them...


----------



## Skeptical

Just received this nice simple Precisionist. The sweep is mesmerizing. Unfortunately the eBay description could have been better. Which is why it’s currently on a too-narrow NATO strap.


----------



## Hacknwind

Skeptical said:


> Just received this nice simple Precisionist. The sweep is mesmerizing. Unfortunately the eBay description could have been better. Which is why it’s currently on a too-narrow NATO strap.
> 
> 
> Congratulations! I hope you like your new watch, the Acutron could be better marketed by their (somewhat) new owners, Citizen
> I sort of get the feeling that Accutron technology gets the "Not invented here" treatment from Citizen.
> If it were me, it would be in tons more product, it's just cool.
> Yes, it IS MEZMERIZING isnt it? Unfortunately, my Blue and White Snorkel has a dead battery atm


----------



## ZM-73

Another recent arrival from Japan, Seiko Spacenavigator


----------



## Jeklotz

I've got a casio Oceanus ocw-t3000 in a box with my name on it. It currently resides somewhere between Atlanta and Japan. I have no idea how long it takes to ship, but I got a shipping notice yesterday.


----------



## mougino

This is incoming:


----------



## john_marston

mougino said:


> This is incoming:


Cool! Is this 36mm version? New?

I've always been intrigued by these, the American made aspect is cool. 38-39mm would be perfect for me.


----------



## mougino

john_marston said:


> Cool! Is this 36mm version? New?
> 
> I've always been intrigued by these, the American made aspect is cool. 38-39mm would be perfect for me.


Yes, 36mm quartz, new from Vaer website.
I looked for a moment for secondhand but zero hit here or on ebay, I'm guessing their customers are happy 😉
A few of their models are already sold out, the 40mm version of mine is still available  but on Nato only, bracelet version sold out.

Nicolas


----------



## john_marston

mougino said:


> Yes, 36mm quartz, new from Vaer website.
> I looked for a moment for secondhand but zero hit here or on ebay, I'm guessing their customers are happy 😉
> A few of their models are already sold out, the 40mm version of mine is still available  but on Nato only, bracelet version sold out.
> 
> Nicolas


With my 7 & a bit inch wrist I'd probably go for 40mm myself, but preferring 38-39 is a good excuse for me to save money and not buy another watch haha. Comes with a nice silicone strap already so I'd be happy with the nylon.


----------



## mougino

john_marston said:


> With my 7 & a bit inch wrist I'd probably go for 40mm myself, but preferring 38-39 is a good excuse for me to save money and not buy another watch haha. Comes with a nice silicone strap already so I'd be happy with the nylon.


36mm really shouldn't look wrong on a 7+" wrist. Here are a couple of 36 and under on my 8" wrist:


----------



## G-raven

john_marston said:


> With my 7 & a bit inch wrist I'd probably go for 40mm myself, but preferring 38-39 is a good excuse for me to save money and not buy another watch haha. Comes with a nice silicone strap already so I'd be happy with the nylon.


Actually wearing my 40 today. I think it looks great on the nylon also.


----------



## Eaglebone

Just ordered one of these.


----------



## Akirafur




----------



## kenls

Got a Cronos L6005 incoming (hopefully here by the end of the week). Wanted and ordered the no date PT5000 variant with blue dial and bezel. Got a message from the seller (Jason Watch on Amazon UK) advising it was out of stock. So, to cut a long story short, they offered the date version in blue as a replacement. Might have to take a blowtorch to the cyclops. 😁










(picture courtesy of Amazon.com)


----------



## SixtyLion

Akirafur said:


> View attachment 16765607


I really like this watch, dial color, no date, plus it is supports a good cause! Very tempted to get one! Please post some photos when you’ll get it. Thank you!!!


----------



## Jamespreillyii

Been eying up Scurfa watches for a while found a deal in a D1 titanium on redit. Wife’s out of town this week so hopefully it shows up and I can add it to the box like it’s always been there! Lol


----------



## sabot03196

Got this one coming from Aevum Timepieces. 

It's a VK68 movement and the dial colour matches my car. All of Brian's pieces are track (automotive) themed and we talk (*****) about how expensive / dumb the hobby is when it isn't being such a good time...


----------



## sabot03196

View attachment 16766722


Got this one coming from Aevum Timepieces. 

It's a VK68 movement and the dial colour matches my car. All of Brian's pieces are track (automotive) themed and we talk (*****) about how expensive / dumb the hobby is when it isn't being such a good time...


----------



## DPflaumer

Ordered one of these (and a replacement strap, of course!), though I'm unsure when it will actually be here as they're backordered lots of places. I'd been kicking around a rectangular piece for a few years but most of them are far too large for my taste. Looking forward to giving it a go! My first watch when I started WUS was a dressier piece and I really enjoyed wearing it everywhere all the time. Sort of a celebration piece as I got a raise then a promotion with a bigger raise this month.


----------



## DesertArt

Islander USA Ameriquartz - Blue diver. I was going to buy a Seiko that is similar to this, but Marc at Long Island Watch is having these built here in Arizona with the Ameriquartz movement. Set and forget! Sapphire crystal with AR coating, screw-down crown, 120-click bezel, day and date, highly readable - quickly, each watch individually tested to 200 meters, drilled lugs, built here in the USA, compatible with SKX007 bezels, bezel inserts, crystals, and bracelets, and priced at $279. 43 x 13.5 x 46mm. Some other owners of the Ameriquartz movement here have reported 1 second per month accuracy! WOW. No winding, no winders, grab up and go! Just the ticket for what I was looking for.

So, I decided to pass on the idea of the Seiko and check out what Marc is creating. Looks like he's offering way more than Seiko offers, for a bargain price. Looking forward to receiving this watch - it has everything I wanted in a set and forget diver, for a great price.


----------



## kenls

kenls said:


> Got a Cronos L6005 incoming (hopefully here by the end of the week). Wanted and ordered the no date PT5000 variant with blue dial and bezel. Got a message from the seller (Jason Watch on Amazon UK) advising it was out of stock. So, to cut a long story short, they offered the date version in blue as a replacement. Might have to take a blowtorch to the cyclops. 😁
> 
> View attachment 16766394
> 
> 
> (picture courtesy of Amazon.com)


Arrived this morning. Looks good so far. Fit and finish better than I expected.


----------



## john_marston

DesertArt said:


> Islander USA Ameriquartz - Blue diver. I was going to buy a Seiko that is similar to this, but Marc at Long Island Watch is having these built here in Arizona with the Ameriquartz movement. Set and forget! Sapphire crystal with AR coating, screw-down crown, 120-click bezel, day and date, highly readable - quickly, each watch individually tested to 200 meters, drilled lugs, built here in the USA, compatible with SKX007 bezels, bezel inserts, crystals, and bracelets, and priced at $279. 43 x 13.5 x 46mm. Some other owners of the Ameriquartz movement here have reported 1 second per month accuracy! WOW. No winding, no winders, grab up and go! Just the ticket for what I was looking for.
> 
> So, I decided to pass on the idea of the Seiko and check out what Marc is creating. Looks like he's offering way more than Seiko offers, for a bargain price. Looking forward to receiving this watch - it has everything I wanted in a set and forget diver, for a great price.


Nice, didn’t know they were made in Arizona. Loved living there, my favourite of the US states I visited 


kenls said:


> Arrived this morning. Looks good so far. Fit and finish better than I expected.
> 
> View attachment 16770925
> 
> 
> View attachment 16770926
> 
> 
> View attachment 16770927


Looks great. Been tempted by this many times. Perhaps the best looking modern Sub homage at a good price. Any QC issues?


----------



## kenls

_Edit, @john_marston in the event you missed the following reply from yesterday.

Looks great. Been tempted by this many times. Perhaps the best looking modern Sub homage at a good price. Any QC issues?_

A little back-play in the bezel, but I can live with it. From Amazon UK/Jason Watch took 11 days from ordering.


----------



## pantagruel

Invicta Akula. 200m water resistant. Screw down crown. 46mm case (reasonable for an Invicta!). Butterfly clasp on the bracelet. And a Seiko NH37A movement... For $75.


----------



## MAD777

Two watches coming... 
Squale 50 Atmos diver and
Farer Ainsdale chrono


----------



## usclassic

I found this Victorinox ladies 241881 at my gift stop on sale 76% off and now have it on the way. At 37mm and 14mm thick it will wear larger, probably more like a 39mm or 40mm because of the thickness. The hot pink second hand will remind me to support breasts.......I mean breast cancer awareness. Anyway, sapphire, 200m wr, Swiss quartz, and Swiss lumed hands and markers should be pleasing on the wrist. Comes with protective cover too.


----------



## DesertArt

Decided to add a Seiko Prospex Solar to the herd. The SRBD071 was produced for the Japanese/Asian market. Not imported to the US, as far as I know. Being shipped from Japan. The bezel insert is a mocha-coffee color and finely ribbed. I'm planning on ditching the bracelet and going with an Army green, or perhaps dark brown, NATO of some sort. Or a dark brown leather strap. We shall see.

I like that it is very easy to read quickly with the hand color contrasting against the dark, simple dial. 38.5 x 10.6 x 46.5. Sapphire. Screw-down crown. Accuracy spec at +/- 15 seconds a month. A "grab and go" watch.


----------



## DesertArt

Mods please delete. Accidental duplicate post


----------



## G-raven

Jamespreillyii said:


> Been eying up Scurfa watches for a while found a deal in a D1 titanium on redit. Wife’s out of town this week so hopefully it shows up and I can add it to the box like it’s always been there! Lol
> View attachment 16766692


How do you like it? That's been high on my list also lately.


----------



## G-raven

StevieMischief said:


> Just ordered this Seestern Doxa 600T "homage"....It was only $189 including shipping (vs $1,500 for the real thing), with pretty good specs - kinda small hands, notwithstanding....
> 
> Case Material: All 316L Stainless steel, mixed finishings (brushing, polish, sandblasting)
> Case Diameter: 40 mm excluding the crown
> Bezel: Unidirectional rotatable bezel (360 degrees, sandblasted and brushed finishing), lume pip, ceramic
> Lug to Lug: 48 mm
> Height: ca 13.5 mm
> Lug width: 20 mm
> Weight: ca. 172 g (steel strap)
> Movement: NH35A Automatic movement with optional lumed date wheel
> Strap: Stainless steel bracelet, milled buckle with 4 micro adjustments, push pins
> Crown: Screw down crown (signed)
> Crystal: Flat sapphire , inner AR coating
> Dial: Black
> Case back: Screw down with 3D art work
> Lume: Japan Lume glowing blue
> Water-resistance: 200m/660ft
> Warranty: 1 year
> 
> We'll see how it is when it shows up!
> 
> View attachment 16754379


Love it white dial silver bezel always looks good


----------



## Jamespreillyii

Supposed to be delivered today… although USPS still shows it a couple towns over so we’ll see!



G-raven said:


> How do you like it? That's been high on my list also lately.


----------



## time_lizard

Just arrived 😎
Victorinox AirBoss Mach4 with handwound pocketwatch-engine
Watch the crazy double second-hand


----------



## putyourwatchon

So, missed out on the Mathey Tissot TYPEXXIISE on Joma for $1300 since I hesitated a few days and have been sad since. HOWEVER, they just released a quartz version and it is available for a decent price on Joma. TYPEXXCHALNO. There are a few compromises, but overall, the aesthetic and the homage to the original and the history is what I am after. My grail is and always will be a vintage type xx, but $350 vs $15k - $25k. It's a no brainer. Will ship in a few days. 

Mathey has some really turdy pieces, but they are starting to recognize what the brand used to be and looks like they may have a chance at some day returning if they continue down this path.

Link to specs.

Ain't she purdy?


----------



## putyourwatchon

time_lizard said:


> Just arrived 😎
> Victorinox AirBoss Mach4 with handwound pocketwatch-engine
> Watch the crazy double second-hand
> 
> View attachment 16773091
> 
> 
> View attachment 16773094


I have the airboss auto (241508) and can't express how great of a watch it is. My first real watch. Enjoy yours!


----------



## john_marston

putyourwatchon said:


> So, missed out on the Mathey Tissot TYPEXXIISE on Joma for $1300 since I hesitated a few days and have been sad since. HOWEVER, they just released a quartz version and it is available for a decent price on Joma. TYPEXXCHALNO. There are a few compromises, but overall, the aesthetic and the homage to the original and the history is what I am after. My grail is and always will be a vintage type xx, but $350 vs $15k - $25k. It's a no brainer. Will ship in a few days.
> 
> Mathey has some really turdy pieces, but they are starting to recognize what the brand used to be and looks like they may have a chance at some day returning if they continue down this path.
> 
> Link to specs.
> 
> Ain't she purdy?


38.5mm is very nice. I remember eying those up a while ago except they were 42mm.

Is the lug width 20mm?


----------



## putyourwatchon

john_marston said:


> 38.5mm is very nice. I remember eying those up a while ago except they were 42mm.
> 
> Is the lug width 20mm?


Information on the whole homage series to the Type XX seems to be limited, however, what I read on here a few months back is that the mechanical and automatic ones are 19mm with a 46mm LtoL. An 18mm will probably work just fine though. Preference would be a 20mm, but I don't own the company. ha. 

Here is the link to the hand wind version: Mathey-Tissot Type XX Special Edition


----------



## pellidon

Got a note that Timex had MK1 Mechanical in stock. signed up for a 15% discount. Dropped it down to around $120.


----------



## usclassic

Macy's sale so now I won't need that Datejust anymore....plus I get 8% cash back.


----------



## Jamespreillyii

Arrived yesterday. Love how light it is and crazy bright lume


----------



## Cvp33




----------



## b1rdman973

Picked up this Zodiac Grandhydra today for only…$101. Swiss-made, Ronda quartz, sapphire, 100m WR. Very very pleased with it so far!


----------



## mkutch

This one arrived a little earlier this week.


----------



## mkutch

And this one arrived on Wednesday too….


----------



## DesertArt

Lord forgive me... I did not NEED it, but I sure wanted it. The Tudor Black Bay homage. Sellita SW200 movement, with San Martin build quality... flying by FedEx to me here in Arizona. Life is good!


----------



## Calumets

Arrived today.


----------



## bigclive2011

Ditto…..G shock number four now 🙄


----------



## mrwomble

Calumets said:


> Arrived today.
> View attachment 16779211


Nice! What do you think of it?


----------



## Calumets

mrwomble said:


> Nice! What do you think of it?


It's absolutely brilliant value and 1mm thinner than the Doxa.


----------



## The Collector63

Came in today.


----------



## Bsw_sc




----------



## usclassic

43B167 Bulova Caravelle 40mm Silver-Tone Stainless Steel Case with Blue Nylon Strap


I know the date is probably too small but the retro style and the price of $24.79 got me to order. Just like every day I don't think I will find another watch to buy......low and behold I find a deal I can't pass up. It comes on a blue 20mm NATO too.


----------



## Positively-Negative

Decided that I needed a snack watch to tide me through to my traditional birthday/Christmas present to myself.


----------



## SgtPepper

The second model of this watch: Citizen CA7040-85E















CA7040-85E – Citizen Watch Europe







www.citizenwatch.eu


----------



## thewatchidiot

Received all 3 of these in July!

Arctic by Tool Watch Company 









Airain Type 20









Sinn U50 professional 









Love one. Not sure on one. One will go.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor

This should ship today.


----------



## Kohill

Came in today.


----------



## DesertArt

*Seiko Prospex SBDN071 Solar Diver, ordered from Japan. Came in today. I could not be more thrilled with it in person.








*


----------



## lambo898

Just received this Tudor 28600-004


----------



## usclassic

*Bulova Harley Davidson Men's Date Calendar Grey Dial Leather 39mm Watch 76B163*

Just ordered this around sixty bucks. I am intrigued by the unusual date wheel. I have owned several Harley Davidson motorcycles over the years but that was not really the deciding factor with this. I like the dial layout and that date wheel seems to be easy to read.....that we will see. As for the bund well if you would like it let me know although it is HD branded so maybe collectable. 





































I think the ghost logo will be pretty cool....very subtle on the wrist....will see about that too.


----------



## FortunateSon11

Akirafur said:


> View attachment 16765607


I had this one in my cart recently and then backed out at the last minute (I already have two preorders to look forward to)…. You’ll have to let us know your impressions.


----------



## FortunateSon11

Do pre-orders count as “incoming?” If so, I have this one on the way (hopefully sooner rather than later…):


----------



## ncmoto




----------



## TAHAWK

Citizen Attesa JDM T017509 arrived this PM.

What is hard to see is the shadow view of Earth from space on the face with the North Pole under "Citizen," Africa under "Attesa," and the center pivot on Germany. Sapphire; radio time correction; Eco-drive; Duratect case. Used. Came with a Bambi Titanium bracelet with six micro adjustments. Seem to work as designed once I got it charged up. Amazingly light and legible.









CITIZEN|クォーツ・アナログ腕時計|HARDOFFオフモール|1030630000002513


CITIZEN|クォーツ・アナログ腕時計の商品詳細ページ。オフモールは、全国で中古品を扱うハードオフグループの公式総合中古通販サイトです。家電・オーディオ・パソコン・テレビ・デジカメ・時計・楽器・スマートフォンなど全国の中古商品を毎日更新中！売り切れにご注意ください！




netmall.hardoff.co.jp


----------



## DesertArt

Like I need more watches? I totally love the whole military/pilot/field watch thing.... ANYway.... this one just had to come home to me. From the Seiko 5 Sports Pilot collection.



















And I LOVE a watch that is incredibly easy to read at a quick glance.









Seiko is sure kicking' butt! Great brand... mind boggling options.


----------



## Ian_61

I'd been keeping an eye out for one of these for some time, lowball bid on an auction came through


----------



## Skeptical

$100 from Timex is too good to pass up


















MK1 Mechanical 36mm Fabric Strap Watch - Timex US


The Timex Archive project combines several decades of standout watch design with the modern know-how we’ve acquired along the way, a true expression of the values we’ve upheld since the beginning. True to our archives, this MK1 stainless steel 36mm has been enhanced with a 20-jewel hand-wound...




www.timex.com


----------



## LeisureDave

I’m waiting for this vintage seamaster cosmic


----------



## putyourwatchon

Just in this morning. In love.


----------



## john_marston

Picked up one of these, pre-owned for ~$40 all in.
Edit: seller cancelled the sale 🤷‍♂️


----------



## usclassic

Bulova Men's Quartz Calendar Watch 43mm 96B252


































Now this makes 4 inbound.


----------



## FortunateSon11

john_marston said:


> Picked up one of these, pre-owned for ~$40 all in.
> 38mm, 20mm lugs for an easy strap change. Fun summer watch?
> View attachment 16793677


Nice find!


----------



## mougino

Just received this one: 36mm Vaer C3 Tradition. Currently in honeymoon phase 😉
Tis is the best Explorer homage so far, I'm putting my Phylida and Seiko mod for sale.


----------



## Bsw_sc

So after getting the Komrade White Pointer and being so thrilled with it I just decided to order this one too. This will be my only 904 steel watch in my collection, and also I think my only polished diver🤔. The green dial with the black bezel just looks good to me. I won’t be using the strap though, I’ve got a Horween leather and a rubber strap for it already. Maybe I’d wear the green strap if I was feeling spunky ?

Shop | Komrade Watches


----------



## dogbot

Bsw_sc said:


> Watch exceeded my expectations. The dial is even better in person and has insane light play. The bezel action is excellent with no back play and everything lines up perfectly. The lume is superb. The square crown looks cool but is a bit of a pain to operate. The bracelet is good too, my Seamaster is usually the only watch I wear on a stainless band but so far I've kept this one on it's stainless band too. I like that they went with a little different style than a typical oyster style band so many people use. Below is pic of the lume, this was taken with watch sitting on its side on my nightstand with the reflection coming off the nightstand. I didn't add any effects, this I how the photo came out on my iPhone
> View attachment 16726745


Love the lumed logo and dial text. Neat!


----------



## Akirafur

FortunateSon11 said:


> I had this one in my cart recently and then backed out at the last minute (I already have two preorders to look forward to)…. You’ll have to let us know your impressions.


Sorry for the delayed response. I like it. A lot. In person it is really sharp. It is my first VH31 movement and I have to say, it is kinda fun.
On the Nato, the watch only weighs about 78g, so super wearable. When the weather sours, I am sure I can find a more tame strap to pair it with
so it doesn't scream summer so much. The kit it comes with is impressive as well. You can tell the quality is what it is, but I am fine with that.
With watch buys, sometimes I have "paralysis by analysis." This one I bought because I liked it and the charity it supports seems worthwhile.
I don't regret it for a moment.


----------



## mylesofsmyles

I built the watch a couple weeks ago, though the new jubilee came today...


----------



## FortunateSon11

Akirafur said:


> Sorry for the delayed response. I like it. A lot. In person it is really sharp. It is my first VH31 movement and I have to say, it is kinda fun.
> On the Nato, the watch only weighs about 78g, so super wearable. When the weather sours, I am sure I can find a more tame strap to pair it with
> so it doesn't scream summer so much. The kit it comes with is impressive as well. You can tell the quality is what it is, but I am fine with that.
> With watch buys, sometimes I have "paralysis by analysis." This one I bought because I liked it and the charity it supports seems worthwhile.
> I don't regret it for a moment.
> 
> View attachment 16800454


Awesome, thanks for the response. Now I’ll have to go back to debating whether to go ahead and buy one or not….


----------



## ViktorStryder

This is en route to me - and taking a jolly long time to arrive .


----------



## RexDepriest

I have two Phenomenato straps that I hope are delivered today.


----------



## Chris Hughes

Just got my notification that a Borealis Sintra is on its way to me…


----------



## mylesofsmyles




----------



## m1b4k4tied

Now to find a strap. I tend to wait until I have watch so I can have 2 honeymoon phases with it.


----------



## DesertArt

My incoming from Hong Kong arrived. San Martin SN008-G V3, with upgrade to Sellita SW200-1 movement. Woo hoo! I love it. Accuracy to within +1/2 second since I set it 19+ hours ago. I couldn't be happier.









Nice lume, too.


----------



## Bsw_sc

Yes, this one is mine I already have. But I like it so much that I ordered another one from Vita in Norway. Since I know she won't be making any more of these I wanted a second I can use as spare parts if ever needed (or if I ever lost this one) .... ya, it's that good. So when the second on arrives I will leave it in it's box and put it away, hopefully never to be needed


----------



## DesertArt

SRPD77 scheduled for arrival tomorrow! Has sort of a military/diver thing going on, which I really like. Will not likely ever see water, but I like the look. Robust, hacking & winding, caliber 4R36. Highly compatible with SKX007 parts, for great modding possibilities - let the games begin!


----------



## BundyBear

BAM! I have been tracking this for a while now and finally managed to click "buy" when I saw it available. It's now out of stock, again.


----------



## usclassic

Casio G-Shock GA2100-1A1

Bought this from forum member to test a hydromod on it for another forum member.


----------



## Chris Hughes

Borealis Sintra came today. Just have to resize the bracelet and get some fresh photos of it. Here’s one from their site:


----------



## DesertArt

SRPD77 arrived today - love it!


----------



## ZM-73

Just arriving, Horizon Nautilus, a Kickstarter pledge from a year ago.


----------



## DC guy

DC guy said:


> After saving my pennies for two years (and selling off several watches), I finally pulled the trigger on a gray marker Nomos Tetra that was listed as deliverable within 10-12 weeks. That would have made it just in time for a milestone birthday of mine. But I knew there was a chance it was vaporware, and lo and behold, “supply chain issues” made it unavailable for SIX MONTHS. They claim they are having an AD order a new one from the manufacturer, so at least it’ll be factory fresh, but man. That is going to be one late birthday gift.
> 
> View attachment 16483453


I asked the seller (Montredo) for an update on my order, since it's been almost six months since I placed it in February. They said Nomos cannot produce the watch for ANOTHER six months, so February 2023. At first I thought Montredo was screwing around with me, but apparently everybody on WUS who has tried to order a Nomos lately has been facing similar wait times. I cannot get this watch anywhere else, so I guess I'm in it for the long haul...


----------



## tcl

Chris Hughes said:


> Borealis Sintra came today. Just have to resize the bracelet and get some fresh photos of it. Here’s one from their site:
> 
> View attachment 16810202


Looking forward to the photos and your impressions of the watch. I almost ordered one myself when I first came across it. It sold out pretty quickly after that.


----------



## BundyBear

ZM-73 said:


> Just arriving, Horizon Nautilus, a Kickstarter pledge from a year ago.
> View attachment 16810406
> 
> View attachment 16810407
> 
> View attachment 16810408


Very cool dial and even cooler case back. Very intricate artwork on the case back. Enjoy your watch mate.


----------



## ZM-73

BundyBear said:


> Very cool dial and even cooler case back. Very intricate artwork on the case back. Enjoy your watch mate.


Thank you! I'm loving this one. The engraving is encased by sapphire, so a lot less likely to be damaged.


----------



## usclassic

Crazy good deal










I just had to....you should too.


----------



## catsteeth

DC guy said:


> I asked the seller (Montredo) for an update on my order, since it's been almost six months since I placed it in February. They said Nomos cannot produce the watch for ANOTHER six months, so February 2023. At first I thought Montredo was screwing around with me, but apparently everybody on WUS who has tried to order a Nomos lately has been facing similar wait times. I cannot get this watch anywhere else, so I guess I'm in it for the long haul...


Yeah, I'm a great believer in buying used and grey. But that whole vapourware thing - or should it be vapourwhere ?? - is a pig. Very very checky on their behalf.
Too be sure they probably fulfil most orders for stuff they don't hold, successfully. But it doesn't make you feel any better when you're the one who's isn't.

I got stuck waiting for a pre-order for months longer, and then a whole load more months longer, than advertised. But at least that had COVID as an excuse.

Bummer. I feel for you ....


----------



## Bsw_sc

usclassic said:


> Crazy good deal
> 
> View attachment 16811882
> 
> 
> I just had to....you should too.


Holy hell ! 29 clams


----------



## Bsw_sc

My first watch from Georgia 🇬🇪… my micros from around the world collection is growing


----------



## mougino

Two vintage Seikos currently on their way to me, both 40+ years old, both quartz and supposedly working great:


----------



## TAHAWK

THIS 'UN.



https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m66993565114/?gclsrc=aw.ds&&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=16866250059&utm_content=t0&adgroup=134734263079&network=g&device=c&merchant_id=126358573&product_id=m66993565114&product_id=309694460574&gclid=Cj0KCQjwxb2XBhDBARIsAOjDZ354skFDSreqfkaqqOhwKTiHb5QJlDpolAUCSJ_tO6pyDO6LnyEZYgcaAnXWEALw_wcB


cari.com/us/item/m66993565114/?

Citizen Eco-Drive S086710 Radio Controlled Calendar Watch


----------



## Fergfour




----------



## usclassic

*The Rangeman cometh.......*



CASIO Men's GW-9400-1CR Master of G Stainless Steel Solar Watch 


Found a great deal on this model which was the first G-Shock ABC sensor watch.


----------



## Stelwick

I was one of several (many?) on WUS who took advantage of Timex's sale plus an additional 15% off to pick up the MK1 Mechanical. Tracking says it will arrive Tuesday. Since the band didn't get great reviews, I also ordered a strap from The Watch Steward - TDM minimalist style in bronze-brown.


----------



## b1rdman973

Just received this beauty today courtesy of this thread:








Free Project Watch Giveaway (literally my...


~1970's vintage Timex electric. Cool champagne dial. Needs repair. PM me and it's yours. Full story below~ Now don't get too excited, it's just an interesting vintage Timex. But I'd rather it go to a forum member who is interested in repairing these things than some random person on eBay. My...




www.watchuseek.com





Thank you again @daswatch !

Will be getting it serviced and running soon.


----------



## daswatch

b1rdman973 said:


> Just received this beauty today courtesy of this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free Project Watch Giveaway (literally my...
> 
> 
> ~1970's vintage Timex electric. Cool champagne dial. Needs repair. PM me and it's yours. Full story below~ Now don't get too excited, it's just an interesting vintage Timex. But I'd rather it go to a forum member who is interested in repairing these things than some random person on eBay. My...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again @daswatch !
> 
> Will be getting it serviced and running soon.
> 
> View attachment 16820908


Glad it made it there safely. I've gotten a lot out of this community - least i can do is pay it forward. Have fun with it!


----------



## CollectorJ

This 1966 Timex Viscount with M31 movement) should be waiting at home with any luck!


----------



## m1b4k4tied

Just arrived yesterday. Thankfully the backorder on Joma was filled quickly. It's lovely.


----------



## kenls

Fancied trying a “Puck” and at the Amazon UK price, it was really a no-brainer. A £20 off voucher too.


----------



## balllistic

GW-5000U straight out of the box and onto my wrist. This one is .











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~

2 incoming...brand new, both desired from long time

Dekla Turbulenz 40mm V1 6Steel version (1200hv)
This is one of my ideal 3 hand tool watches, tough as nails, small, precise, legible (both night and day), cool looking and discrete. Hopefully at home in a month.









Omega 324.30.38.50.01.001 Speedmaster 38 Co‑axial Chronometer Chronograph
This is one of my ideal cronographs, small, cool and exceptional spec wise. Hopefully at home in a week, get shipped tomorrow.


----------



## sf16

Breitling Jupiter from Iraqi Air Force.


----------



## Bsw_sc

Ordered this today, got the last one they had avail on their website. I see another place selling them but for $600 more. I’ve been wanting a full lume white dial / bezel watch for a while. Was considering the Australis Sea Shade but decided on these guys instead


----------



## chadol baegi

Received in the mail yesterday from Watchdives. San Martin BB58 SN004 Limited Edition in blue.










Very happy with service from Watchdives. No sales tax and shipped FedEx International for free. Watchdives even threw in nato strap which was nice of them.

This is my first San Martin watch, and I'm impressed. I can't find any fault and fit/finish is nice. I read horror stories about sizing the rivet bracelet but I found it really easy. Way easier to size than Seiko pin & collar IMO.

Pictures of the watch on my 7 inch (18 cm) wrist.


----------



## NJ_Brit

Ordered just now, 41mm Bliger Sterile Dial GMT, which will hopefully have the same build quality as my two Corguet watches bought from that same seller on eBay:


----------



## TAHAWK

chadol baegi said:


> Received in the mail yesterday from Watchdives. San Martin BB58 SN004 Limited Edition in blue.
> 
> Very happy with service from Watchdives. No sales tax and shipped FedEx International for free. Watchdives even threw in nato strap which was nice of them.
> 
> This is my first San Martin watch, and I'm impressed. I can't find any fault and fit/finish is nice. I read horror stories about sizing the rivet bracelet but I found it really easy. Way easier to size than Seiko pin & collar IMO.
> 
> Pictures of the watch on my 7 inch (18 cm) wrist.


Hard to imagined any bracelet adjustment being more fiddly than pin and collar.


----------



## jimhalinda

I just stumbled across these on Aliexpress. A pretty fair homage to the ‘Dr No James Bond’ Sub, by Cadisen. Tracking estimates 2-3 weeks, the wait will be agony  :


----------



## mougino

mougino said:


> Two vintage Seikos currently on their way to me, both 40+ years old, both quartz and supposedly working great:
> 
> View attachment 16813739
> 
> 
> View attachment 16813737


First one arrived yesterday 😁 dating August 1977, basically NOS(!) not a single scratch or ding, and so far keeps good time. A great deal for 60€!


----------



## Bsw_sc

ordered Thursday evening and should be arriving in the next hour or so !! Not bad shipping time eh


----------



## mougino

mougino said:


> Two vintage Seikos currently on their way to me, both 40+ years old, both quartz and supposedly working great:
> 
> View attachment 16813739
> 
> 
> View attachment 16813737





mougino said:


> First one arrived yesterday 😁 dating August 1977, basically NOS(!) not a single scratch or ding, and so far keeps good time. A great deal for 60€!
> View attachment 16825696


And second one arrived today! dating October 1981.
Very happy with them 😉✌ (less than 200 bucks for the two!)


----------



## davidinjackson

I think I have another Vostok in the mail but who knows!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abaddon

Oh yes... I did the Reddit deep dive on this one too, and I was even more excited to confirm I had snagged one of the original, 'real' Ginault Ocean Rover Kinetic Continuous 'Chronometer' series 1. Should be here in a few more days...


----------



## balllistic

Gene Takovic Approved and in time for tonight’s series finale.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## scorchio

So I finally gave in, should be here this week hopefully.


----------



## Abaddon

Abaddon said:


> Oh yes... I did the Reddit deep dive on this one too, and I was even more excited to confirm I had snagged one of the original, 'real' Ginault Ocean Rover Kinetic Continuous 'Chronometer' series 1. Should be here in a few more days...


And some pics of it now it's arrived!

(this watch is available for sale on Gumtree here)


----------



## mougino

balllistic said:


> Gene Takovic Approved and in time for tonight’s series finale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Congrats! Mine says hello 😉 with its atomic sync capability, it has become my reference watch to set all my autos!


----------



## kenls

kenls said:


> Fancied trying a “Puck” and at the Amazon UK price, it was really a no-brainer. A £20 off voucher too.
> View attachment 16822449


Well, it arrived last Saturday, nice watch, reassuringly substantial. But there’s a glaring QC issue. A nice ding, or some may say a gouge, out of the case just under the bezel.










Given its relatively affordable price, as it’ll be my daily beater, I’ll live with it. However, it has soured my palate for any further Addiesdive watches in my collection.


----------



## mylesofsmyles

Just ordered, so INCOMING!!!


----------



## Akirafur

Cheating a bit here, this one just arrived yesterday. I appreciate it will not be to everyone's taste, but man, this is a
much nicer beast in person. _Disclaimer: I won this watch from Mark Time Watches. A big thank you to them._


----------



## SIGLERONLY

Oyster tribute























Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## NJ_Brit

Won this yesterday on eBay. At '68 Seiko 5 21J Automatic, 6119 movement.


----------



## pipehack

Literally 30 minutes ago.


----------



## artee

My dad gave me this so I had to order a new edition with the gilt dial to keep it company


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto




----------



## TAHAWK

PCAT Brown Dial Stainless Steel Bracelet CB5896-54X | CITIZEN


The stainless steel, rose-gold tone PCT from Citizen fits many powerful features into an eye-catching package. With a brown dial and rose-gold tone accents, the Eco-Drive powered watch possesses atomic timekeeping technology. In addition, it features a perpetual calendar, power reserve...




www.citizenwatch.com





42mm diameter case


----------



## cmann_97

Pagani Homage










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33

Got me…..


----------



## Sr.Muttley

128.25US $ 5% OFF|Yelang Men Tritium Watch Pilot Quartz Watches T100 Luminous Sport 100m Waterproof Sapphire Mirror Male Wristwatch Military - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












45.6US $ 40% OFF|Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Waterproof 30m Genuine Leather Japanese Vk67 Movement Quartz Watches Men Relogio Masculino - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












28.49US $ 85% OFF|Original PAGANI DESIGN 1645 Fashion Casual Sports Watch Men Military Watch Stainless Steel Waterproof Quartz Watch Reloj Hombre|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












63.68US $ 68% OFF|Men Pilot Sapphire Crystal Watch Japan Quartz Movement Classic Retro Wristwatch Luminous 50M Waterproof Titanium Nylon Strap| | - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












9.98US $ 50% OFF|OCHSTIN Fashion Casual Quartz Watches Men Leather Strap Watch For Men Sport Waterproof Watch Male Clock Relogio Masculino|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












23.01US $ 61% OFF|OCHSTIN Men Automatic Mechanical Watch Luxury Casual Dress Military Outdoor Sports Army Mens Wristwatches Waterproof Male Clock|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












75.62US $ 81% OFF|Steeldive Sd1970 White Date Background 200m Wateproof Nh35 6105 Turtle Automatic Dive Diver Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com




+ a DIY NH35 Flieger like parts kit that I will attempt to build

God help me when they start pouring in and wife will realise what‘s going on.

Hope all of them work OK, and I’ll have some daily beaters to keep.

Now I‘m definitely joining the WPAC.


----------



## m6rk

Just received this cool little Bullhead Meca quartz Chrono from Time Factors. Very Cool! PRS-40 Chronograph.


----------



## Jonathan T

apparently just got notified they attempted delivery of this guy today to me. arggh. 
have to pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## redSLED

Just ordered, 8th watch out of max. collection of 10, incoming . .
















Straton Sportiva and Volante


Please read ALL the details before ordering: There is a choice of two case sizes 38mm and 41.5mm for both Sportiva and Volante models as well as seven different color variations and a choice of leather rally strap, steel rally bracelet or both. For Gallery/Photos SCROLL DOWN VERY IMPORTANT FOR...




www.stratonwc.com


----------



## DesertArt

It was time for an updated field watch for me. Just ordered it.
Citizen Eco-Drive Garrison Watch black. 42mm case.


----------



## James Haury

I recently received this in the mail. It is a 38 mm in diameter quartz movement, ss cased, GMT. It is 11.5 mm thick and 44mm lug end to lug end with a sapphire crystal and a very nice strap. Water resistance is 100 meters. Under 200 bucks from TORGOEN. Put it on a metal bracelet and it is a GADA watch.


----------



## James Haury

I also received this available on the Bertucci website it is the orangest highest quality watch I have. The variations they have on a feild watch theme are mind boggling including a couple with 32 year batteries?  How in the world?Bertucci Ultimate Field Watch - DX3 Plus- Chronos, GMT, Pilot watches, watches that are practically divers and many variations. You owe it to yourself to scour the website.


----------



## alpha.hall

Seiko SNE533P en route now. ETA about a week. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tcl

I wasn’t planning on buying another watch this year but when this Victorinox V7 from the late 1990s popped up on one of my automated searches I bought it instantly. I have the dark blue dial version that I bought new back then and later regretted not buying the yellow dial version as well. It arrived today in good condition considering its age.


----------



## James Haury

or is that a 3.2 year battery?


----------



## James Haury

m6rk said:


> Just received this cool little Bullhead Meca quartz Chrono from Time Factors. Very Cool! PRS-40 Chronograph.
> View attachment 16849706


Lovely Chrono, I do not remember much about the 60's except, really not much but I was only 7 when they ended so it wasn't drugs.


----------



## James Haury

SIGLERONLY said:


> Oyster tribute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


I have seen a band like that once before in a grab bag of watches i had but it was pretty much ruined what is the story on that one?


----------



## James Haury

Bsw_sc said:


> My first watch from Georgia 🇬🇪… my micros from around the world collection is growing
> 
> View attachment 16812520
> View attachment 16812526
> 
> View attachment 16812525






 Wrong Georgia?


----------



## James Haury

ncmoto said:


> View attachment 16790086


Is that a TRINTEC or a B&R homage?


----------



## James Haury

DesertArt said:


> Islander USA Ameriquartz - Blue diver. I was going to buy a Seiko that is similar to this, but Marc at Long Island Watch is having these built here in Arizona with the Ameriquartz movement. Set and forget! Sapphire crystal with AR coating, screw-down crown, 120-click bezel, day and date, highly readable - quickly, each watch individually tested to 200 meters, drilled lugs, built here in the USA, compatible with SKX007 bezels, bezel inserts, crystals, and bracelets, and priced at $279. 43 x 13.5 x 46mm. Some other owners of the Ameriquartz movement here have reported 1 second per month accuracy! WOW. No winding, no winders, grab up and go! Just the ticket for what I was looking for.
> 
> So, I decided to pass on the idea of the Seiko and check out what Marc is creating. Looks like he's offering way more than Seiko offers, for a bargain price. Looking forward to receiving this watch - it has everything I wanted in a set and forget diver, for a great price.


I love the concept of the AMERIQUARTZ a repairable quartz watch. If it goes bad you don't have to throw it away and you can pass it on! An Heirloom quality quartz watch.


----------



## ncmoto




----------



## Bsw_sc

Ordered this today. The price is hard to believe, no way he’s making money on these ?? NH35 movement stainless watch with great lume and 3 straps for $224 …. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Abaddon

After reading a particular thread on WUS, felt enough regret over selling my CITIZEN Blue Angels Promaster. So I bought a new one:


----------



## SteamJ

This one has been grabbing my attention lately so I took the plunge and it will be here in a couple of days.


----------



## NJ_Brit

Ha! And you all thought the square faced Seiko I posted a few weeks ago was as 70's as you could get...

#disconeverdied


----------



## Mathy

During the sale managed to get a fair price given UK tax ontop. Its worrying how many great looking retro military watches Baltany are putting out, dangerous.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimGenter

I have two (still 3 hours left in the day however  )
A Hamilton Khaki 43 and a vintage Seiko Arnie!


----------



## TimGenter

....oh, and a cheap BERNY from the sale


----------



## watchersam

I have a couple of vintage watches in line for my watch maker, but I might push this one to the top of the list.


----------



## Wultch

Ordered this, can’t wait for a Sunday fun day watch..


----------



## mougino

This one should arrive shortly: titanium VH31 sweeping quartz with full lume and sapphire crystal, on a budget.


----------



## m6rk

James Haury said:


> Lovely Chrono, I do not remember much about the 60's except, really not much but I was only 7 when they ended so it wasn't drugs.


HAHA. I was in high school in the late 60s. I saw that saying somewhere and thought it was clever little tongue and cheek poke at the 60s. I had friends that lost their way back then so in way...


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~

New GA-B2100
Love at first sight


----------



## Spy Car

Arriving by mail today, inshallah, will be a classic Seiko SNK809.

It has been so many decades the since I've had a proper watch, that it wouldn't be much of a stretch to call this "my first watch."

Let's just say that I'm feeling a level of excitement and anticipation that far exceeds the cost of this modestly priced watch.

It is coming on a bracelet, but will immediate go on one (of two) striped NATOs that I have in hand.

I will be stalking the postbox.

My first post.

Internet photo:










Bill


----------



## Bsw_sc

Hopefully it’ll arrive in 4-6 days …. 🤞


----------



## Tanz99

Nico Nico Nii~ said:


> View attachment 16871025
> 
> View attachment 16871026
> 
> New GA-B2100
> Love at first sight


This is the kind of thing I love the look of but am sure I can't pull off wearing.


----------



## BundyBear

Just ordered this and now the wait begins! A Tactical Frog FXD version 2 - gulp! version 2 already!!!


----------



## tx6309

On sale for $289 for one day.


----------



## chippe1

KogKiller said:


> Ithyus Abyssi. Because it’s a well regulated, sw200, 300m wr, drilled lugs, compact dimensions, Swiss sapphire, great bracelet, amazing lume, and it looks like the 90s seamaster electric blue dial. I promised no more divers for a while but I had to get this one, otherwise I’d regret it. I love that dial and case.
> View attachment 16361447


is this the gloss blue or the matt blue? cause i am about to buy one.


----------



## Spy Car

Don't laugh. No really. LOL

I think the massive heat wave we've been experiencing here in Los Angeles has partially melted my brain.

Anyway, I really like "tank" style watches (and have not had one before today), and was was looking around at my options and nothing hit home. Until I stumbled on a $9.99 Yuhao M-Brown (sold by Lancardo on Amazon).

I don't know what I was thinking, but I pulled the trigger. Took off the "alligator" and put it on a NATO:










Bill


----------



## DesertArt

Islander Northport is inbound. ISL-154. 40.5mm x 12.5mm x 47mm. Miyota 9015 auto movement. Sapphire crystal with AR coating. Dark grey ceramic bezel insert. Polished silver hands and applied markers filled with C3 Superluminova. Premium bracelet with solid negative end links and fully-milled, 6-position, micro-adjust clasp. Ripple-embossed dial. Drilled lugs. Date wheel color keyed to dial color. Compatible with Seiko SKX007 bezels, inserts, and crystals.

This is Marc's finest Islander offering. I'm really excited to check it out.


----------



## KogKiller

chippe1 said:


> is this the gloss blue or the matt blue? cause i am about to buy one.


That is gloss blue.


----------



## mrwomble

DesertArt said:


> Islander Northport is inbound. ISL-154. 40.5mm x 12.5mm x 47mm. Miyota 9015 auto movement. Sapphire crystal with AR coating. Dark grey ceramic bezel insert. Polished silver hands and applied markers filled with C3 Superluminova. Premium bracelet with solid negative end links and fully-milled, 6-position, micro-adjust clasp. Ripple-embossed dial. Drilled lugs. Date wheel color keyed to dial color. Compatible with Seiko SKX007 bezels, inserts, and crystals.
> 
> This is Marc's finest Islander offering. I'm really excited to check it out.
> View attachment 16887434
> 
> 
> View attachment 16887435
> 
> 
> View attachment 16887439
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16887437


I'd appreciate it if people could stop posting pics of that Northport and showing that ripple dial.
Sincerely,
My wallet

I have an ISL-09 and it's a cracking watch, got me looking at the others in the range. Please post up some pics when you get it.


----------



## mrwomble

DesertArt said:


> Islander Northport is inbound. ISL-154. 40.5mm x 12.5mm x 47mm. Miyota 9015 auto movement. Sapphire crystal with AR coating. Dark grey ceramic bezel insert. Polished silver hands and applied markers filled with C3 Superluminova. Premium bracelet with solid negative end links and fully-milled, 6-position, micro-adjust clasp. Ripple-embossed dial. Drilled lugs. Date wheel color keyed to dial color. Compatible with Seiko SKX007 bezels, inserts, and crystals.
> 
> This is Marc's finest Islander offering. I'm really excited to check it out.
> View attachment 16887434
> 
> 
> View attachment 16887435
> 
> 
> View attachment 16887439
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16887437


I'd appreciate it if people could stop posting pics of that Northport and showing that ripple dial.
Sincerely,
My wallet

I have an ISL-09 and it's a cracking watch, got me looking at the others in the range. Please post up some pics when you get it.


----------



## jimhalinda

I’m away on vacation and this should be there by the time I get home. It’ll be like Christmas morning!

This is the 36mm version with the hex logo printed on the dial. I think the printed logo matches the rest of the dial better than the applied logo.

Also, I prefer this to the first version (which had faux radium colored lume) and the third version (which has applied indices and a domed sapphire crystal.


----------



## Chronofactum

I have a few dozen of these babies on their way to us from Switzerland. This will be another nice import turnover bill....


----------



## frog1996

Bsw_sc said:


> Yes, this one is mine I already have. But I like it so much that I ordered another one from Vita in Norway. Since I know she won't be making any more of these I wanted a second I can use as spare parts if ever needed (or if I ever lost this one) .... ya, it's that good. So when the second on arrives I will leave it in it's box and put it away, hopefully never to be needed
> 
> View attachment 16806248


Is the dial purple? Is this an option with the new version? Looks awesome


----------



## Bsw_sc

frog1996 said:


> Is the dial purple? Is this an option with the new version? Looks awesome


Dial is black. Slight gloss to the dial, matt black ceramic bezel insert but then high polish black DLC at the bezel edge. Titanium is scratch resistant coated which also gives it a slight shine. Somehow they all work together for a very nice looking time piece


----------



## DesertArt

Just can't help myself... but will go with a black bracelet or leather strap.

Swiss Rhonda 715 quartz reliability, durability, and fine accuracy. Very easy watch to have and enjoy. Entire dial is orange superluminova. Hands and markers have ever-glowing tritium vials, with 20 year life.


----------



## Bsw_sc

Ordered this from Pride and Pinion. Love Nico, I find him quite entertaining 🍻


----------



## Bsw_sc

Bsw_sc said:


> Ordered this from Pride and Pinion. Love Nico, I find him quite entertaining 🍻
> 
> View attachment 16892731


🤔 Guy who liked this post name is Nico Nico.. 🤔


----------



## Aquavette




----------



## artee

3861 Speedmaster getting here tomorrow for my first speedy Tuesday!


----------



## SkooterTrash

This should be delivered today.


----------



## Legionary

mougino said:


> This one should arrive shortly: titanium VH31 sweeping quartz with full lume and sapphire crystal, on a budget.


Nice! What brand is it? I want to get one myself.


----------



## mougino

Legionary said:


> Nice! What brand is it? I want to get one myself.











Mysterious Code Flieger: VH31, titanium, sapphire


This morning a new watch arrived from AliExpress perfectly in time for Flieger Friday 😉 Purchased here: https://a.aliexpress.com/_uG655X The watch was originally 79€ on sale + a seller discount, bringing it to 69€. I see that today the seller increased the price to 96€, I'd advise not to buy...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## mougino

Bsw_sc said:


> Ordered this from Pride and Pinion. Love Nico, I find him quite entertaining 🍻
> 
> View attachment 16892731


The bezel reminds me of a Fossil I have (and incidently of a Breitling ^^)


----------



## SkooterTrash

SkooterTrash said:


> View attachment 16895430
> 
> This should be delivered today.


So I was sent a different watch than what I won on fleabay...was supposed to get this from the seller,








But received this instead...

















I fired off an email to them, they offered a $20 refund and keep the watch.


----------



## rawthumb

HZ3C00 Automatic tourbillon 28800 VPH with 25 jewels. 👍


----------



## Isochronous.

I had to sign for it.


----------



## Isochronous.

rawthumb said:


> HZ3C00 Automatic tourbillon 28800 VPH with 25 jewels. 👍
> View attachment 16898245
> View attachment 16898246
> View attachment 16898247


Nice, is it worth $600.


----------



## rawthumb

Isochronous. said:


> Nice, is it worth $600.


I've seen them go double that price with other brands. Through the years I've educated myself and owned most all movements. A Chinese tourbillon?? Don't know or have any experience with them. I only know of the name Seagull and Hangzhou and that's about it. This purchase was pretty much a movement buy and I only want one tourbillon in the collection. If it's worth the price paid depends on the performance and longevity of the movement I guess. I was very hesitant, but curiosity got me and it will be my first and last tourbillon purchase.


----------



## Isochronous.

rawthumb said:


> I was very hesitant, but curiosity got me and it will be my first and last tourbillon purchase.


That's my thinking. I can't afford a $150,000 for a Blancpain tourbillon but I need one for my collection. 

Reviews say some Chinese tourbillions are crap and some are worth the $1,000 and up. $600 puts the HZ3C00 in a great price for a working tourbillon or a wast of money if it falls apart like the fake watches China is famous for. 😥


----------



## rawthumb

Isochronous. said:


> That's my thinking. I can't afford a $150,000 for a Blancpain tourbillon but I need one for my collection.
> 
> Reviews say some Chinese tourbillions are crap and some are worth the $1,000 and up. $600 puts the HZ3C00 in a great price for a working tourbillon or a wast of money if it falls apart like the fake watches China is famous for. 😥


Good thing with the Aragon I have on the way is, there's a 2 year warranty and the owner of Aragon Wing Liang has used the Hangzhou tourbillon in the past with great success. I know of a couple of his watches under the former Android name using the Hangzhou tourbillon that are still running strong after 10 years. Knowing this played a big role in my purchase and the $650 price point helped seal the deal. While a lot of Aragon watches aren't my taste, I do have some experience with the brand and own a few I consider good quality for the price paid. Don't wanna sound like a fan boy because I'm not, but the few times I've needed their customer service, they were Johnny on the spot quick and I was taken care of immediately. Only Zelos customer service competes in my experience. I would never buy a Chinese tourbillon from one of these fly by night Chinese watch companies, but with Aragon and the asking price, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## ZM-73

Hopefully arriving tomorrow, pre-owned Hamilton Navy Pioneer


----------



## Bsw_sc

rawthumb said:


> Good thing with the Aragon I have on the way is, there's a 2 year warranty and the owner of Aragon Wing Liang has used the Hangzhou tourbillon in the past with great success. I know of a couple of his watches under the former Android name using the Hangzhou tourbillon that are still running strong after 10 years. Knowing this played a big role in my purchase and the $650 price point helped seal the deal. While a lot of Aragon watches aren't my taste, I do have some experience with the brand and own a few I consider good quality for the price paid. Don't wanna sound like a fan boy because I'm not, but the few times I've needed their customer service, they were Johnny on the spot quick and I was taken care of immediately. Only Zelos customer service competes in my experience. I would never buy a Chinese tourbillon from one of these fly by night Chinese watch companies, but with Aragon and the asking price, I'll give it a shot.


I quit buying Aragon years ago when my taste in size changed but I do know his customer service is top notch should something go wrong although sounds like you already have experience with that. I think he’d honor his 2 year warranty 👍


----------



## Isochronous.

ZM-73 said:


> Hopefully arriving tomorrow, pre-owned Hamilton Navy Pioneer
> View attachment 16900745


I'm a big Swatch fan-boy.


----------



## Isochronous.

rawthumb said:


> Aragon and the asking price,


I had one in my cart. It was over $700 with shipping and tax. Is there a coupon or secret deal available?


----------



## rawthumb

Isochronous. said:


> I had one in my cart. It was over $700 with shipping and tax. Is there a coupon or secret deal available?


 Mine was $665 with 2 day shipping and no tax. No codes that I know of. Don't know what state you're in, but sounds like they're dipping their hands in your pockets deep. 😳
A552RED ARAGON Antigravity Tourbillon 42mm LE
1$650.00

Subtotal:$650.00
Tax:$0.00
Shipping Cost:$15.50
Grand Total: $665.50


----------



## Isochronous.

rawthumb said:


> Mine was $665 with 2 day shipping and no tax. No codes that I know of. Don't know what state you're in, but sounds like they're dipping their hands in your pockets deep. 😳
> A552RED ARAGON Antigravity Tourbillon 42mm LE
> 1$650.00
> 
> Subtotal:$650.00
> Tax:$0.00
> Shipping Cost:$15.50
> Grand Total: $665.50


QUOTE="rawthumb, post: 55615252, member: 1298321"]
Mine was $665 with 2 day shipping and no tax. No codes that I know of. Don't know what state you're in, but sounds like they're dipping their hands in your pockets deep. 😳
A552RED ARAGON Antigravity Tourbillon 42mm LE
1$650.00

Subtotal:$650.00
Tax:$0.00
Shipping Cost:$15.50
Grand Total: $665.50
[/QUOTE]This is with standard shipping.
*ARAGON Antigravity Tourbillon 42m** $650*
NJ 6.625%: $43.86
Shipping $12
Total: $705.86

Did you notice they want $3,000 for a watch with a Swatch movement?


----------



## rawthumb

Isochronous. said:


> QUOTE="rawthumb, post: 55615252, member: 1298321"]
> Mine was $665 with 2 day shipping and no tax. No codes that I know of. Don't know what state you're in, but sounds like they're dipping their hands in your pockets deep. 😳
> A552RED ARAGON Antigravity Tourbillon 42mm LE
> 1$650.00
> 
> Subtotal:$650.00
> Tax:$0.00
> Shipping Cost:$15.50
> Grand Total: $665.50


This is with standard shipping.
*ARAGON Antigravity Tourbillon 42m** $650*
NJ 6.625%: $43.86
Shipping $12
Total: $705.86

Did you notice they want $3,000 for a watch with a Swatch movement?
[/QUOTE]
Yeah, not paying $3000 for an Aragon. Hell I just purchased a Mido Commander ii, Panda Limited Edition with a chronometer grade 7750 in it for $1600 a few months ago. So no offense to Wing Liang, but too many other opportunities out there at that price range.


----------



## Isochronous.

rawthumb said:


> So no offense to Wing Liang, but too many other opportunities out there at that price range.


So true. I get all my watches in the mail. I got a Longines with a 7751. Longines modified it with a column wheel and a silicon hairspring. More movement same price as Wing's watch.








THE LONGINES MASTER COLLECTION


Discover the LONGINES MASTER COLLECTION L2.673.4.78.3 stainless steel watch for men combining timeless elegance and the watchmaking expertise of Longines




www.longines.com





I can't tell what time it is but that is what a phone is for🤓

I









*I'm a big Swatch fan-boy.*


----------



## twincity




----------



## jcp123

Tomorrow is payday. So I’ll get one of these, methinks:









Amazon.com: Casio Men's MTP4500D-1AV Slide Rule Bezel Aviator Stainless Steel Watch : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Casio Men's MTP4500D-1AV Slide Rule Bezel Aviator Stainless Steel Watch and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## rawthumb

Isochronous. said:


> So true. I get all my watches in the mail. I got a Longines with a 7751. Longines modified it with a column wheel and a silicon hairspring. More movement same price as Wing's watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE LONGINES MASTER COLLECTION
> 
> 
> Discover the LONGINES MASTER COLLECTION L2.673.4.78.3 stainless steel watch for men combining timeless elegance and the watchmaking expertise of Longines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.longines.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell what time it is but that is what a phone is for🤓
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm a big Swatch fan-boy.*


Good looking watch my friend. Excellent movement as well. 👌


----------



## NJ_Brit

I knew that joining this community was a bad idea...

Birthday coming up, and I disappeared down a Chinese homage watch (I know, I know, I know...) rabbit hole on eBay, so I may have done a thing or two...

*1. Seiko SRPG13 Prospex - Land Tortoise*

Arrived two days ago. 42% off retail on Amazon, and ticks quite a few boxes for me in terms of looks, size and colour scheme. Also, got to love that name!










This will be my birthday present from my wife.

Note sure how to explain the next lot though...

*2. Corguet Tudor Black Bay Homage*

I already have two Corguet homage watches (Spectre Seamaster and salmon dial Patek Phillipe) which I am very happy with, so when I saw this for < $100 with a Seagull movement:










*3. Bliger Omega Speedmaster Tin-Tin Variant Homage*

The last new watch I bought was a Bliger Omega Seamaster GMT homage, and again very happy with - build, fit and finish are excellent.

I've always hankered after a Speedmaster, and was considering a green dial Corguet (Quartz), but then found this mechanical option for < $65 and fell for the red plaid dial, even though it is not actually a chronograph:










*4. Bliger Custom Rolex Submariner Homage*

This one may be a little contentious. Bliger offer a lot of more faithful Rolex homage watches, but I was after a yellow dialed watch that was a little different. So, this is on the way for < $65:










It also comes in blue & red, blue & orange and black & white variants.


----------



## DesertArt

To follow up... it just arrived! Traser P67 Officer Pro, with a band swap to NATO. 42mm x 49mm x 10.5mm.

For me, it was love at first sight... for the watch, too!

Dial is full-lume orange, with tritium green capsules giving 24-hour illumination of hands and markers. Sapphire crystal. Swiss Rhonda 715 Quartz movement. 









Pup is 50% healer, 50% pit bull, 100% awesome love. Rugged, reliable, super accurate, ever-ready to roll - and the watch is, too!


----------



## Isochronous.

DesertArt said:


> To follow up... it just arrived! Traser P67 Officer Pro, with a band swap to NATO. 42mm x 49mm x 10.5mm.
> 
> For me, it was love at first sight... for the watch, too!
> 
> Dial is full-lume orange, with tritium green capsules giving 24-hour illumination of hands and markers. Sapphire crystal. Swiss Rhonda 715 Quartz movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pup is 50% healer, 50% pit bull, 100% awesome love. Rugged, reliable, super accurate, ever-ready to roll - and the watch is, too!


People will notice that watch.


----------



## Isochronous.

NJ_Brit said:


> I knew that joining this community was a bad idea...
> 
> Birthday coming up, and I disappeared down a Chinese homage watch (I know, I know, I know...) rabbit hole on eBay, so I may have done a thing or two...
> 
> *1. Seiko SRPG13 Prospex - Land Tortoise*
> 
> Arrived two days ago. 42% off retail on Amazon, and ticks quite a few boxes for me in terms of looks, size and colour scheme. Also, got to love that name!
> 
> View attachment 16902023
> 
> 
> This will be my birthday present from my wife.
> 
> Note sure how to explain the next lot though...
> 
> *2. Corguet Tudor Black Bay Homage*
> 
> I already have two Corguet homage watches (Spectre Seamaster and salmon dial Patek Phillipe) which I am very happy with, so when I saw this for < $100 with a Seagull movement:
> 
> View attachment 16902048
> 
> 
> *3. Bliger Omega Speedmaster Tin-Tin Variant Homage*
> 
> The last new watch I bought was a Bliger Omega Seamaster GMT homage, and again very happy with - build, fit and finish are excellent.
> 
> I've always hankered after a Speedmaster, and was considering a green dial Corguet (Quartz), but then found this mechanical option for < $65 and fell for the red plaid dial, even though it is not actually a chronograph:
> 
> View attachment 16902060
> 
> 
> *4. Bliger Custom Rolex Submariner Homage*
> 
> This one may be a little contentious. Bliger offer a lot of more faithful Rolex homage watches, but I was after a yellow dialed watch that was a little different. So, this is on the way for < $65:
> 
> View attachment 16902107
> 
> 
> It also comes in blue & red, blue & orange and black & white variants.


How long will they last and how accurate are they?


----------



## Isochronous.

jcp123 said:


> Tomorrow is payday. So I’ll get one of these, methinks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Casio Men's MTP4500D-1AV Slide Rule Bezel Aviator Stainless Steel Watch : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry
> 
> 
> Buy Casio Men's MTP4500D-1AV Slide Rule Bezel Aviator Stainless Steel Watch and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com


It's easy to fill a watch with those.


----------



## DesertArt

Isochronous. said:


> People will notice that watch.


Yes, sir. It is definitely eye-catching. All of my other watches are on the classic/conservative side in design and color. I wanted something strikingly bold to round things out a bit, and highly readable, including all night long.

Checking it out with a Barton Silicon strap: (it came with a bright orange rubber strap, which will never touch this watch again.)


----------



## ZM-73

Just arrived, Hamilton Navy Pioneer


----------



## DesertArt

mrwomble said:


> I'd appreciate it if people could stop posting pics of that Northport and showing that ripple dial.
> Sincerely,
> My wallet
> 
> I have an ISL-09 and it's a cracking watch, got me looking at the others in the range. Please post up some pics when you get it.


mrwomble... I am disregarding your wallet's request, but your wish is my command. Photographed with a C&B NATO. Considering the specs/feature list of this premium watch from Marc... the $399 price tag is truly a steal. Replacing my returned NTH Barracuda with this watch was a no-brainer!


----------



## mrwomble

DesertArt said:


> mrwomble... I am disregarding your wallet's request, but your wish is my command. Photographed with a C&B NATO. Considering the specs/feature list of this premium watch from Marc... the $399 price tag is truly a steal. Replacing my returned NTH Barracuda with this watch was a no-brainer!


 oh, that is very tasty!


----------



## DesertArt

mrwomble said:


> oh, that is very tasty!


Thank you, sir. I'm really enjoying it.

And my sincere condolences and heart felt sympathy for the British people and all the others around the world who considered Queen Elizabeth "our Queen" too. There will never be another like her. Countless people loved her and will forever miss her. A once in a lifetime experience for us, with Her in the world. I'm American, but my DNA traces back to England and Scotland, so I consider myself part of Great Britain.


----------



## NJ_Brit

Isochronous. said:


> How long will they last and how accurate are they?


The build quality on them is excellent. I've not really handled most of the watches they are homages of, but in terms of heft and general fit & finish they are really good. Someone I knew who owns a bunch of high-end watches commented that the Spectre Seamaster homage was really close (so much so that they went out and bought a Corguet).

Here's the Seamaster GMT that I have on today











I've not really tracked how accurate they are (not really my thing), other than to say it is not obvious they are rapidly gaining or losing time. Easily the same as any other modern watch I own.


----------



## Isochronous.

rawthumb said:


> HZ3C00 Automatic tourbillon 28800 VPH with 25 jewels. 👍
> View attachment 16898245
> View attachment 16898246
> View attachment 16898247


After much Googling and reading watch forums I took a chance and bet $705.86 that a Chinese whirlwind will be almost as good as a Hamilton that cost 1/2 as much.

I picked red because it shows off the tourbillon the best. I picked the 42 mm because they use the same hands on the 48 mm and they are to small for that size dial. 

I can't help but wonder if I should have waited for the fire sale if these don't sell. Pictures and review to follow. I have to stay off watch forums, I'm spending my legacy.


----------



## Flight Risk

Shipping today from Japan. 

CASIO LINEAGE LCW-M100DE-1AJF


----------



## rawthumb

Isochronous. said:


> After much Googling and reading watch forums I took a chance and bet $705.86 that a Chinese whirlwind will be almost as good as a Hamilton that cost 1/2 as much.
> 
> I picked red because it shows off the tourbillon the best. I picked the 42 mm because they use the same hands on the 48 mm and they are to small for that size dial.
> 
> I can't help but wonder if I should have waited for the fire sale if these don't sell. Pictures and review to follow. I have to stay off watch forums, I'm spending my legacy.


We're both in the same boat my friend. I was hesitant as well and was also eyeballing another timepiece, but went in this direction instead. Having some familiarity with the brand in the past helped in my decision. Waiting on the FedEx man as we speak.


----------



## TicTocTach

Today’s mail - a $45 Invicta titanium automatic… I’ve got a small handful of Invicta products, and this will make a most excellent beater watch!


----------



## rawthumb

Isochronous. said:


> After much Googling and reading watch forums I took a chance and bet $705.86 that a Chinese whirlwind will be almost as good as a Hamilton that cost 1/2 as much.
> 
> I picked red because it shows off the tourbillon the best. I picked the 42 mm because they use the same hands on the 48 mm and they are to small for that size dial.
> 
> I can't help but wonder if I should have waited for the fire sale if these don't sell. Pictures and review to follow. I have to stay off watch forums, I'm spending my legacy.


Here ya go. It's a tad thick, but I knew this when I ordered. I was told wind it 10 - 15 times and let it fly.


----------



## Isochronous.

rawthumb said:


> Here ya go. It's a tad thick, but I knew this when I ordered. I was told wind it 10 - 15 times and let it fly.
> View attachment 16904931
> View attachment 16904932
> View attachment 16904933
> View attachment 16904934
> View attachment 16904935
> View attachment 16904936


I just got an email from FedEx. . My watch will be here on the 20th. It is being shipped from Florida. They must figure the US is still a good place to sell stuff. I wonder how many watches they have stored in Russia? I will say so far they are on the ball, if the watch is as good I will be pleased as punch. Nice photos BTW.📸


----------



## Isochronous.

TicTocTach said:


> Today’s mail - a $45 Invicta titanium automatic… I’ve got a small handful of Invicta products, and this will make a most excellent beater watch!
> 
> View attachment 16904511


I got the same deal except they only had black. I had to stop going on the Invicta site. Everything is on a super blow out sale; I bought three watches for under $200, that includes tax and shipping.. 🤑 Invicta is a good watch for the price, the stated accuracy of +-40 seconds could be a bit better. They can be adjusted to within single digits a day. They have Seiko movements made in Malaysia so they are serviceable. I read that many Invicta owners have over 50 watches, that's $2,000 worth.😱


----------



## rawthumb

Isochronous. said:


> I just got an email from FedEx. . My watch will be here on the 20th. It is being shipped from Florida. They must figure the US is still a good place to sell stuff. I wonder how many watches they have stored in Russia? I will say so far they are on the ball, if the watch is as good I will be pleased as punch. Nice photos BTW.📸


Aragon is an American company located in Deerfield Beach Florida. They've been making watches since 1991. 👍


----------



## Isochronous.

rawthumb said:


> Aragon is an American company located in Deerfield Beach Florida. They've been making watches since 1991. 👍


I found that last night when I looked up the address. Wing graduated form a school in Florida, he is a fine American. That is a horse of a different color, red, white and blue instead of PRC red and yellow. I'm felling better about taking a chance on the watch.

After almost a day how is the watch running?


----------



## rawthumb

Isochronous. said:


> I found that last night when I looked up the address. Wing graduated form a school in Florida, he is a fine American. That is a horse of a different color, red, white and blue instead of PRC red and yellow. I'm felling better about taking a chance on the watch.
> 
> After almost a day how is the watch running?


Wing makes a good watch for the money asked, no doubt. I'm a Zelos fan, but will gladly buy something from Wing if it catches my eye and the money is right. Mine is running +5 seconds. I'm pretty shocked. 😲


----------



## Isochronous.

rawthumb said:


> Mine is running +5 seconds. I'm pretty shocked.


I have a time grapher. It can't get a reading on timing with a tourbillon because the balance wheel doesn't stay in one position.

It makes me wonder why the least expensive Swiss tourbillon cost $18,000 and an Omega tourbillon costs $176,500.00 . There isn't that much gold in the watch. I'm thinking rich people want them over priced to keep the great unwashed from having them. 

Tuesday can't come soon enough for me. A tourbillion for my colect'chion.


----------



## watchersam

Forgot about this late-night buy, should be here in a day or two.
A 60's Citizen Diamond flake.
Nice size for a vintage dress watch at 37.5mm


----------



## rawthumb

Isochronous. said:


> I have a time grapher. It can't get a reading on timing with a tourbillon because the balance wheel doesn't stay in one position.
> 
> It makes me wonder why the least expensive Swiss tourbillon cost $18,000 and an Omega tourbillon costs $176,500.00 . There isn't that much gold in the watch. I'm thinking rich people want them over priced to keep the great unwashed from having them.
> 
> Tuesday can't come soon enough for me. A tourbillion for my colect'chion.


Yeah there's some guessing involved while trying to time the movement. Quite possible and pretty likely that I'm off a few seconds, but only a few.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

Precista Mission Timer. I love the overall look and functionality - a quartz movement that operates similarly to the legendary Lemania 5100. It’s also a PreciDrive movement, rated at +/- 10 SPY. I wish the watch head was a tad larger - I’m not necessarily a big watch guy but 38mm across the bezel may be a little small for this type of watch, we‘ll see.

This will be my first experience with Timefactors/Smiths/Precista.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Just bought this for $140 with these specs which I think is good value, especially with a PT5000 inside! There's an NH-35 version too.
Movement: PT5000 mechanical automatic movement

--Case material: 316L stainless steel brushed case

--Case Size: 39 mm diameter excluding crown, 12.2 mm thickness

--Lug to lug length: 48.5 mm
--Dial: black dial with Arabic numerals

--Strap: 20 mm width leather strap with pin buckle

--Water Resistance: 200M

--Glass: sapphire crystal

--Lume : green luminous marks and hands

















73.83US $ 31% OFF|Tandorio 39mm Pilot PT5000 NH35A Automatic Men's Wristwatch 20Bar Sapphire Glass Green Luminous Dial Brushed Case Leather Strap|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## CasualAsCanBe

Casio FT-500WC Forester I think is gonna be my next one. Had the chance to mess around with one and thought it was a fun thing. $23 at the store.


----------



## Trapok

RZE Valour 38Obsidian Black Limited Release


----------



## SteamJ




----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Just bought a FORZO G1 EnduraTimer Chronograph Watch and should be here in a few days!


----------



## TTPEAma

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Just bought a FORZO G1 EnduraTimer Chronograph Watch - Reverse Panda Dial And should be here in a few days!
> 
> View attachment 16918817
> 
> View attachment 16918818
> View attachment 16918819
> 
> View attachment 16918816


Update with what you think of this. I'm very tempted by that, great design.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

TTPEAma said:


> Update with what you think of this. I'm very tempted by that, great design.


I love the design and the fit and finish is supposed to be stunning. Here's a good YT video showing it close-up.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

This is another version I like and may order!


----------



## Jeep99dad

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> This is another version I like and may order!
> View attachment 16918991
> 
> View attachment 16918993
> 
> View attachment 16918995
> 
> View attachment 16918992


This is super nice


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Jeep99dad said:


> This is super nice


Yeah, she's a beauty all right and the fit and finning is stunning. They are limited to 50 units and you get two leather rally straps too.

Japanese Mecha-quartz Chronograph - Time Module (Seiko) VK64 Movement.
Thick sapphire crystal with AR coating.
Multi-layer dial with applied indices.
Swiss Super-LumiNova® _Old Radium_ Lume.
Solid 316L stainless steel case with embossed screw-in case back.
Signed screw-down crown.
40mm Bezel diameter, 47mm Lug to lug length.
20mm lug width.
12.5mm case thickness (not including crystal height).
100 meters / 330 feet water resistant


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

rawthumb said:


> Here ya go. It's a tad thick, but I knew this when I ordered. I was told wind it 10 - 15 times and let it fly.
> View attachment 16904931
> View attachment 16904932
> View attachment 16904933
> View attachment 16904934
> View attachment 16904935
> View attachment 16904936


How are you like your watch? I've been eyeing Aragon of for some time and they have some interesting designs!


----------



## rawthumb

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> How are you like your watch? I've been eyeing Aragon of for some time and they have some interesting designs!


I enjoy the watch. The tourbillon movement is deadly accurate and the watch build is excellent. I got 4 days of wrist time on 15 turns of the crown, so the rotor is doing it's thing. No complaints whatsoever. 👌


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

rawthumb said:


> I enjoy the watch. The tourbillon movement is deadly accurate and the watch build is excellent. I got 4 days of wrist time on 15 turns of the crown, so the rotor is doing it's thing. No complaints whatsoever. 👌


The quality of his watches has really improved and offers colours only others dare think about. Plus I think Aragon are doing smaller watches around 38mm too...
Cheers, buddy...


----------



## rawthumb

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> The quality of his watches has really improved and offers colours only others dare think about. Plus I think Aragon are doing smaller watches around 38mm too...
> Cheers, buddy...


Yeah that's the word I'm hearing too. It appears Wing Liang is kicking it up a notch. I stay away from his bigger stuff.


----------



## redSLED

In Toronto, Canada, just got the dreaded call from FedEx to pay duty. Still incoming . .


----------



## rawthumb

On the way. 👍





































316L Stainless Steel Case
green sunray dial with Swiss Made RC Tritec BGW9 lume applied to indexes
Miyota 9015 Automatic Movement
premium bracelet with clasp
Case diameter: 41.50 mm excluding crown
Lug to Lug length: 47.00mm
watch height: 12.95mm
Lug width: 20 mm with drilled lugs
Signed screw down crown with Borealis logo made of 316L stainless steel and lumed
Water resistance: 200 meters or 20 ATM
Sapphire crystal doubled domed glass with anti-reflective coating inside
Watch hands filled with Swiss Made RC Tritec BGW9 lume (hours, minutes, seconds)
Screwed Case Back made of 316L Stainless Steel with engraved mermaid
Bracelet with screws
Dial with applied markers


----------



## Cvp33

HELM KHURABURI TITANIUM

My lottery number finally came in.


----------



## SkooterTrash

On the way...


----------



## mougino

En route to me: 36mm Enoksen Explorer I clone with sweeping quartz (Seiko VH31), sapphire crystal, C3 lume and 200m WR. I chose steel blue dial but had a hard time, the gray and pink (and even black!) all look good.
There is a 35% discount with code *SEPTEMBER35* until September 30th.








































Deco


Deco is a 36mm chameleon of a watch. It can be everything from a dressy evening watch to a combat-ready field companion. Available in six different colour combinations, and with the signature Enoksen toughness, which means features like sapphire crystal, a sweeping second hand, SuperLuminova...




enoksenwatches.com


----------



## Cvp33

Tactical Frog solar chrono $164 deliver free, tax included. Used my Discover Card via PayPal for another 5% off so net ~$156. I’m good with that.


----------



## armabill

Actually, I got a $325 medical refund check in the mail today. Guess I'll put it toward a future watch choice. I've been looking for a Seiko SRPE85. I might have to add a little more.


----------



## Jeep99dad

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Yeah, she's a beauty all right and the fit and finning is stunning. They are limited to 50 units and you get two leather rally straps too.
> 
> Japanese Mecha-quartz Chronograph - Time Module (Seiko) VK64 Movement.
> Thick sapphire crystal with AR coating.
> Multi-layer dial with applied indices.
> Swiss Super-LumiNova _Old Radium_ Lume.
> Solid 316L stainless steel case with embossed screw-in case back.
> Signed screw-down crown.
> 40mm Bezel diameter, 47mm Lug to lug length.
> 20mm lug width.
> 12.5mm case thickness (not including crystal height).
> 100 meters / 330 feet water resistant


I like the specs  good size.


----------



## Cvp33

Took advantage of the strong dollar.......put this one under $299. 










This one from Ashford. Better deal last month at $465, but managed to get to $497 with DC rebate and TopCash.


----------



## DesertArt

Baltic Aquascaphe Classic Blue Gilt, with B-of-R bracelet. (Blancpain Fifty Fathoms influence).

*WatchGecko REVIEW*


----------



## chadol baegi

DesertArt said:


> Baltic Aquascaphe Classic Blue Gilt, with B-of-R bracelet. (Blancpain Fifty Fathoms influence).
> 
> (Now is the time for Americans to buy watches priced in EUROS. With the very strong USDollar, 660EURO = about $500! And, Baltic picks up the tab for 3-day air DHL shipping to the US.
> 
> *WatchGecko REVIEW*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16929946


EUR/USD is currently around 0.97. So 660 EURO is around $640. No where near $500.


----------



## DesertArt

chadol baegi said:


> EUR/USD is currently around 0.97. So 660 EURO is around $640. No where near $500.


Yes, you are right. My currency converter (Converto app) was faulty and not to be trusted!


----------



## HerrSavage

I think I have a Phoibos Leviathan (blue) and Deep Blue Master 1000 (white, black bezel) coming in for my B-day.... Feel a bit iffy about continuing to get watches when, by many accounts, the global economy is on the verge of collapse..., but oh well... I love the looks of both those watches though..


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

redSLED said:


> In Toronto, Canada, just got the dreaded call from FedEx to pay duty. Still incoming . .
> View attachment 16921302


Man love the racing theme! Awesome looking watch...


----------



## mannal

Good morning, afternoon and evening. 
Been a while since I posted in F71 (or anywhere). I have a non-affordable in-bound for my birthday. So not to offend the people that have not seen my 8 years of affordable posts, I will leave a link for any interested parties. What was your first Breitling?


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

mannal said:


> Good morning, afternoon and evening.
> Been a while since I posted in F71 (or anywhere). I have a non-affordable in-bound for my birthday. So not to offend the people that have not seen my 8 years of affordable posts, I will leave a link for any interested parties. What was your first Breitling?


Nice watch buddy love pandas.


----------



## mougino

mougino said:


> En route to me: 36mm Enoksen Explorer I clone with sweeping quartz (Seiko VH31), sapphire crystal, C3 lume and 200m WR. I chose steel blue dial but had a hard time, the gray and pink (and even black!) all look good.
> There is a 35% discount with code *SEPTEMBER35* until September 30th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deco
> 
> 
> Deco is a 36mm chameleon of a watch. It can be everything from a dressy evening watch to a combat-ready field companion. Available in six different colour combinations, and with the signature Enoksen toughness, which means features like sapphire crystal, a sweeping second hand, SuperLuminova...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enoksenwatches.com


The Enoksen arrived 😁 funny little watch!
My quick review here:








Small review : Enoksen Deco 36mm (Expl.I homage)


Hi WUS! Ordered 2 days ago from Northern Ireland company Enoksen, with a 35% discount 😉, I just received by DHL a new Deco 36mm, with Seiko VH31: Specs include a 200m WR, sapphire crystal, screw-down crown and case back, and as stated above a sweeping seconds quartz movement. Watch diameter...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

mougino said:


> The Enoksen arrived 😁 funny little watch!
> My quick review here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small review : Enoksen Deco 36mm (Expl.I homage)
> 
> 
> Hi WUS! Ordered 2 days ago from Northern Ireland company Enoksen, with a 35% discount 😉, I just received by DHL a new Deco 36mm, with Seiko VH31: Specs include a 200m WR, sapphire crystal, screw-down crown and case back, and as stated above a sweeping seconds quartz movement. Watch diameter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


Nice looking watches! I really like that black-dialled one and the spec seems decent too. The Seiko VH31 is a fantastic quartz movement...

Thanks


----------



## mougino

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Nice looking watches! I really like that black-dialled one and the spec seems decent too. The Seiko VH31 is a fantastic quartz movement...
> 
> Thanks


Yeap, I'm really tempted to grab the black one at 111€ for their last day of discount... must.. resist!


----------



## Isochronous.

redSLED said:


> In Toronto, Canada, just got the dreaded call from FedEx to pay duty. Still incoming . .
> View attachment 16921302


How much did you pay for the watch? The US of A lets up to $2,500 slide duty free


----------



## Isochronous.

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> How are you like your watch? I've been eyeing Aragon of for some time and they have some interesting designs!


I bought the same watch. It keeps excellent time and nothing has fallen off.


----------



## Piggen

_Edit: I thought I ordered this watch, but it turned out that the image was wrong - both on Ashford and Glycine's own site. In reality it's an open heart watch and I don't like that. Asked for a refund and going to find the right one._

I ordered this today. I always liked the design with the lume 'stripes' and having a moonphase is interesting. I was eying a blue or dark grey dial, but I couldn't find those for a good price. Then I saw this as a 'new release' at Ashford and I like this even more - plus it's on a bracelet. I looks like I missed out on the really crazy prices for Glycine watches - I was on a watch hiatus - and the euro isn't doing well against the dollar, but after taxes it'll be about €430, which isn't bad I think.


----------



## Isochronous.

Piggen said:


> I ordered this today. I always liked the design with the lume 'stripes' and having a moonphase is interesting. I was eying a blue or dark grey dial, but I couldn't find those for a good price. Then I saw this as a 'new release' at Ashford and I like this even more - plus it's on a bracelet. I looks like I missed out on the really crazy prices for Glycine watches - I was on a watch hiatus - and the euro isn't doing well against the dollar, but after taxes it'll be about €430, which isn't bad I think.


Ashford has great sales and I live 20 miles from them. I get a watch in one day.
I got this for $349. Now they are 12% cheaper  🤬


















Glycine Men's Watch GL0385


Pick up a Glycine Combat Classic 40 Moonphase MEN'S Watch GL0385 today to add to your collection or as a perfect gift for that special person. Free shipping on all domestic orders. Check out Ashford’s full selection of luxury men’s and women’s watches.




www.ashford.com


----------



## degroot321

On its way, purchased from a fellow forum member.









Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk


----------



## Marvelight

Seiko presage cocktail time in blue. 
(Not my image.)


----------



## rawthumb

On the way. 👍









*Diameter : 42mm*
*Lug to Lug Length: 49mm*
*Thickness: 12.2mm*
*Case: Gr2 Ti with 1200HV Hardened Coating*
*Lug Width : 22mm*
*Movement: Miyota 9039 Movement*
*Water Resistance: 200m*
*Crystal: Flat Sapphire crystal with inner AR coating*
*Lume: Superluminova C3*
*Bracelet: Titanium with updated Quick Adjust Clasp*


----------



## Eaglebone

Browsing eBay is bad for my wallet. Geckota W-02 incoming.


----------



## platinumEX

Couldn’t resist this vintage Vulcain chrono on eBay. I’m a sucker for vintage chronographs, especially with a black dial, aged lume and some white details. Can’t wait for it to arrive…


----------



## Cvp33

These two are getting married at the end of this month…..


----------



## Isochronous.

Piggen said:


> _Edit: I thought I ordered this watch, but it turned out that the image was wrong - both on Ashford and Glycine's own site. In reality it's an open heart watch and I don't like that. Asked for a refund and going to find the right one._


_open heart watch _
They are a pretend tourbillion;


----------



## Isochronous.

Cvp33 said:


> These two are getting married at the end of this month…..


If that is bronze when it ages that strap will be to dressy for the watch.


----------



## Redi_t13

I have this speedy coming in a week.


----------



## mougino

Waiting for my second Enoksen VH31 36mm










The one I have:


----------



## Piggen

Isochronous. said:


> _open heart watch _
> They are a pretend tourbillion;


Yeah, really don't like them. Such a bummer, because I really liked this one. Glycine told me this version doesn't even exist, as it is only available with a strap - and I only see that version for much higher prices. Kinda stupid, but I work in e-commerce myself and I know stupid things happen. Not too happy with Ashford that they changed the listing without contacting the people that bought it, though. Had to find out myself. The thing is already shipped too, but I hope they can intercept it before it goes overseas and that the refund isn't going to be a hassle.


----------



## Isochronous.

Piggen said:


> . hope they can intercept it before it goes overseas and that the refund isn't going to be a hassle.


I had that watch in my 😍 list and I see they changed it to the open balance wheel. If you don't sign for the watch it will go back to New Jersey. it will save you having to send it back.

Keep us posted, Ashford has good reviews for a company that sells high end stuff at a deep discount. Would a Jersey business do shady things?

*.....WHO SENT BACK A WATCH?..............








*


----------



## Piggen

Isochronous. said:


> I had that watch in my 😍 list and I see they changed it to the open balance wheel. If you don't sign for the watch it will go back to New Jersey. it will save you having to send it back.
> 
> Keep us posted, Ashford has good reviews for a company that sells high end stuff at a deep discount. Would a Jersey business do shady things?
> 
> *.....WHO SENT BACK A WATCH?..............*


Lol

My credit card company has me covered anyway, as I'm not getting what I ordered. I hope I don't need their services, though. But yeah, I won't be accepting the package. Ashford offered me a 25% partial refund if I keep the watch, but I just don't like it. And I don't think it will be easy to sell if I keep and immediately sell it.


----------



## rawthumb

On the way! 👍
















Case Size: 41.50mm x 48.50mm
Screwed down crown
Double Domed Sapphire Crystal with A/R coating inside
120 clicks unidirectional bezel with double domed sapphire Super Lume BGW9 applied to indexes
Seiko NH34 GMT Automatic Movement
316L Stainless Steel Case
Lug Width: 20.00 mm
Water Resistance: 300 meters
Case height: 14.15 mm
Swiss Made Superluminous BGW9 Superluminova applied to dial, watch hands and sapphire bezel
Baton hands
Screwed Case Back with engraved mermaid


----------



## mougino

mougino said:


> Waiting for my second Enoksen VH31 36mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one I have:
> View attachment 16943162


Arrived! 😁 sweeping quartz ftw!


----------



## DesertArt

Inbound from TEDDY.
*Victorinox Swiss Army Heritage* #107423
Black PVD Case, Black Dial, Black Leather strap 
Movement: Swiss Ronda 715
Case size: 40 mm
Thickness: 9.1 mm thin
Band width: 21 mm
Sapphire crystal


----------



## DesertArt

Sometimes I wake up during the night and want to know the time, but not necessarily want to look at a watch to know. This Marathon quartz clock, offered by Marc at Long Island Watch, looks like just the ticket for me. It has a sensor that turns on a sensibly low output glow to the dial - easily readable at night, but not bright enough to be noticed though closed eyelids. A silent quartz-sweep second hand, and an alarm (for those who may occasionally use such things) which is gentle and not jarring. Can't wait to check this out!


----------



## Isochronous.

DesertArt said:


> Sometimes I wake up during the night and want to know the time, but not necessarily want to look at a watch to know.


A Répétition Minutes is an option; they have been used for over a hundred years.













Répétition Minutes - 6635 1542 55B | Blancpain







www.blancpain.com


----------



## DesertArt

Isochronous. said:


> A Répétition Minutes is an option; they have been used for over a hundred years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Répétition Minutes - 6635 1542 55B | Blancpain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.blancpain.com


Oh yeah! Sensible approach, ? Poor night visibility, though. Poor readability in daylight, too. Not even interesting to look at, from a design standpoint. What the heck use is it anyway? (It would make a good obscene display of wealth, to some who know the price and are impressed by such things) 

I'll have to order one up to find out... except, I can't see how it could possibly compare with the Marathon Night Clock, nor any of my wristwatches, actually. Waste of money that could be put to much finer use in other ways, isn't it!


----------



## time_lizard

This one conquered my heart at the first glance in the used watch auction: Orient Triton bicolor with golden bezel.
Fought for getting it - now in the mail 😍
Cheap Japanese diver, but sooo nice and the first with a Power Reserve Indicator in my collection.

(not my picture)


----------



## mkt3000

Took advantage of the strong US Dollar and a GBP coupon code to get this. Just got the "preparing for despatch" alert.


----------



## Eyeshield25




----------



## Isochronous.

DesertArt said:


> Poor night visibility, though. Poor readability in daylight, too. Not even interesting to look at, from a design standpoint.


That's the idea; let he who has ears hear.


----------



## Isochronous.

mkt3000 said:


> Took advantage of the strong US Dollar and a GBP coupon code to get this. Just got the "preparing for despatch" alert.
> 
> View attachment 16947694


I have that strap, it's one of my favorites. I'm true to the orange and blue.


----------



## Cvp33

Ebay refurb’ $190. Waited long enough for one of these.


----------



## Akirafur




----------



## DesertArt

Two members, @leadbelly2550 and @SausageBalls, somewhere else on this forum were raving about the Citizen Promaster Tough Eco-Drive watch. So, I looked into them... this model has been discontinued, but I was able to find a great deal on one, and decided it would be just what my watch focus is on these days - accurate, fuss-free, rugged, reliable, always ready to rock 'n' roll, and good-looking quartz and solar-quartz watches.

So, thank you, to you guys who were raving about this watch - such enablers!


----------



## Jae Arr

Cvp33 said:


> These two are getting married at the end of this month…..


Where it that strap from? I love it


----------



## mougino

Jae Arr said:


> Where it that strap from? I love it


----------



## Cvp33

Jae Arr said:


> Where it that strap from? I love it


LOL - waffle maker.

Etsy seller - TunsLeather - Etsy


----------



## Drewdoog

I have been thinking about a Hamilton Ventura for awhile and I was watching a movie yesterday and the guy was wearing one.


----------



## rawthumb

Ebay find NIB. Gotta slow down, the wife is getting agitated. On the way. 👍







Meteorite dial and blue Ceramic bezel. Blued hands and indices. 60 click bi-directional 12 hour bezel
Diameter : 40mm
Lug to Lug Length: 47mm
Thickness: 11.5mm without crystal
Case: 316L SS with brushed and polished surfaces
Coating: 1200HV Hardened coating on case and bracelet
Lug Width : 20mm
Movement: LJP G100 Soigné with Gunmetal plating 
Date: Color matched date wheel
Water Resistance: 200m
Crystal: Sapphire with Inner AR coating. Display Sapphire Caseback
Lume: C3 X1 and BGW9
Bezel: Ceramic 
Bracelet: Steel Screw Links with quick adjust clasp. Quick release springbars. 20mm tapered to 18mm


----------



## Spy Car

Drewdoog said:


> I have been thinking about a Hamilton Ventura for awhile and I was watching a movie yesterday and the guy was wearing one.
> View attachment 16954995


How curious, because (without having seen your post) I was looking at that very watch on the Hamilton website yesterday. 

Fun design.

Bill


----------



## Spy Car

On the way is a Casio G-Shock DW5600E-1V.

After giving the question a lot of thought in the past week or so, just yesterday I finally decided this classic watch would be the most appropriate watch I could add to my small collection.

Internet photo:









A hell of a watch for $48, but as luck would have it the online behemoth (and the brick and mortar behemoth as well, both) put this G-Shock on sale for $34.24. If I'm reading CamelCamelCamel correctly that's the cheapest price since Feb. of 2017.

I pulled the trigger and thought I'd share the sale price in case anyone else has this one on their wish list.

Bill


----------



## chadol baegi

Casio Duro. $35 on Amazon today. It was $40 during the Prime Day in the summer.


----------



## mougino

chadol baegi said:


> Casio Duro. $35 on Amazon today. It was $40 during the Prime Day in the summer.


Welcome to the club 😁
I got mine $25 also on amazon, back in 2017.
That's a terrific watch, no competition at this bracket ≤ $50!!


----------



## Isochronous.

Drewdoog said:


> I have been thinking about a Hamilton Ventura for awhile and I was watching a movie yesterday and the guy was wearing one.
> View attachment 16954995


Was it Sgt.Elvis.









This is the Ventura I want.


----------



## DesertArt

Arrived! Victorinox Heritage Swiss Army. Swapped on a C&B Black Calf leather strap, and woo-hoo! Loving it.










All the attributes of quartz, being quite thoroughly enjoyed. Will see how the lume holds up, during the night tonight.


----------



## Isochronous.

chadol baegi said:


> Casio Duro. $35 on Amazon today. It was $40 during the Prime Day in the summer.


It's $34.94.
It was not easy but I resisted and did not buy it. I have to many watches, I never thought it was possible.
I may give some of my watches out for Trick'or-Treat. Then I can take advantage of deals. 🤓


----------



## [email protected]

Had this on my wishlist for quite a while. Now found an offer I couldn't resist.


----------



## Isochronous.

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 16960242
> 
> Had this on my wishlist for quite a while. Now found an offer I couldn't resist.


Japan rules the quartz watch world.


----------



## chadol baegi

mougino said:


> Welcome to the club 😁
> I got mine $25 also on amazon, back in 2017.
> That's a terrific watch, no competition at this bracket ≤ $50!!


It arrived today. The second hand hits all the markers and everything including the bezel lines up. Quality is amazing for $35 from a major international brand with legit warranty. I'm super impressed with the watch.

And with this watch, I am done. This Casio Duro is my exit watch. No more AliExpress watches for me. No more mechanical watches. I will only buy another Apple Watch as an upgrade when the time comes.


----------



## mougino

chadol baegi said:


> It arrived today. The second hand hits all the markers and everything including the bezel lines up. Quality is amazing for $35 from a major international brand with legit warranty. I'm super impressed with the watch.
> 
> And with this watch, I am done. This Casio Duro is my exit watch. No more AliExpress watches for me. No more mechanical watches. I will only buy another Apple Watch as an upgrade when the time comes.


Congrats! What about changing the strap, or bezel to show a second time zone? 😉


----------



## RHS

Mediocre said:


> Pretty excited, I have a travel case on the way
> 
> View attachment 2085554


Nice case. What brand is it


----------



## RHS

chadol baegi said:


> It arrived today. The second hand hits all the markers and everything including the bezel lines up. Quality is amazing for $35 from a major international brand with legit warranty. I'm super impressed with the watch.
> 
> And with this watch, I am done. This Casio Duro is my exit watch. No more AliExpress watches for me. No more mechanical watches. I will only buy another Apple Watch as an upgrade when the time comes.


Looks great, bezel aligns- any mvmt in the bezel.


----------



## DesertArt

On recommendations from two other members here, @leadbelly2550 and @SausageBalls , I searched for the Citizen ProMaster Tough watch and found that while discontinued, there is an eBay Citizen Authorized Dealer, in Texas, who carries a large supply of factory refurb watches, flawless condition, that have never been worn, and come with Citizen factory warranty. This watch, which carried an MSRP of $495, is available from this Citizen dealer for $168! (With free FedEx shipping and free return shipping, as well.) I ordered and received yesterday. Fabulous watch - just as others here have stated.

Review video:






Some specs:
*Movement: Eco-Drive Caliber E168
Case: 41 mm, Super-Titanium-coating on stainless steel
Thickness: 10.4 mm
Tip-to-Tip: 50mm
Band width: 22 mm
Crystal: Flat Sapphire
Bezel Material: Stainless Steel, titanium coated
Crown: Screw Down*

With my own Barton black leather strap.


















What I love about this watch is:
-Fuss-free Citizen Eco-Drive movement (great quartz accuracy, and always powered-up)
-The 41mm case size is just-right for my preference (especially being only 10.4mm thin)
-The looks: clean, modern, all-business case and dial design and two-level dial
-Screw-down crown with crown guards
-The rugged durability of the case and movement (monocoque case design)
-Great quality and superb value - just my kind of watch

Weakness:
-Date is quite small




















eBay Seller is a Citizen AD, with huge sales history and top reputation from buyers.
For a great watch, at a smokin' great price... here you go:








Citizen Eco-Drive Men's Promaster Calendar Silver Tone Watch 42mm BN0211-50E 13205132070 | eBay


Super Titanium coating on a stainless steel case and bracelet allowing for anti-rust, scratch resistance, hypo-allergenic and 5X harder than stainless steel. Featuring our Eco-Drive technology ?. Never needs a battery.



www.ebay.com


----------



## cmiguelq

DesertArt said:


> On recommendations from two other members here, @leadbelly2550 and @SausageBalls , I searched for the Citizen ProMaster Tough watch and found that while discontinued, there is an eBay Citizen Authorized Dealer, in Texas, who carries a large supply of factory refurb watches, flawless condition, that have never been worn, and come with Citizen factory warranty. This watch, which carried an MSRP of $495, is available from this Citizen dealer for $168! (With free FedEx shipping and free return shipping, as well.) I ordered and received yesterday. Fabulous watch - just as others here have stated.
> 
> Some specs:
> *Movement: Eco-Drive Caliber E168
> Case: 41 mm, Super-Titanium-coating on stainless steel
> Thickness: 10.4 mm
> Tip-to-Tip: 50mm
> Band width: 22 mm
> Crystal: Flat Sapphire
> Bezel Material: Stainless Steel, titanium coated
> Crown: Screw Down*
> 
> With my own Barton black leather strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I love about this watch is:
> -Fuss-free Citizen Eco-Drive movement (great quartz accuracy, and always powered-up)
> -The 41mm case size is just-right for my preference (especially being only 10.4mm thin)
> -The looks: clean, modern, all-business case and dial design and two-level dial
> -Screw-down crown with crown guards
> -The rugged durability of the case and movement (monocoque case design)
> -Great quality and superb value - just my kind of watch
> 
> Weakness:
> -Date is quite small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eBay Seller is a Citizen AD, with huge sales history and top reputation from buyers.
> For a great watch, at a smokin' great price... here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Citizen Eco-Drive Men's Promaster Calendar Silver Tone Watch 42mm BN0211-50E 13205132070 | eBay
> 
> 
> Super Titanium coating on a stainless steel case and bracelet allowing for anti-rust, scratch resistance, hypo-allergenic and 5X harder than stainless steel. Featuring our Eco-Drive technology ?. Never needs a battery.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Im also waiting for the same watch, but the green version, should arrive monday! Also waiting for na Casio Lcw m 100 Tse and an Casio Oceanus T200. Already sold 4 automatic watches and bought this 3 quartz.


----------



## DesertArt

cmiguelq said:


> Im also waiting for the same watch, but the green version, should arrive monday! Also waiting for na Casio Lcw m 100 Tse and an Casio Oceanus T200. Already sold 4 automatic watches and bought this 3 quartz.


The shine has come off of my automatic watches, a bit, for me. I enjoy them, but lately, my appreciation pendulum has swung much more toward solar quartz and quartz watches... they're just so easy and fuss-free to use, plus extremely accurate and ruggedly durable. There is a lot to love about good quartz and solar quartz watches!


----------



## rawthumb

rawthumb said:


> Ebay find NIB. Gotta slow down, the wife is getting agitated. On the way. 👍
> View attachment 16957002
> Meteorite dial and blue Ceramic bezel. Blued hands and indices. 60 click bi-directional 12 hour bezel
> Diameter : 40mm
> Lug to Lug Length: 47mm
> Thickness: 11.5mm without crystal
> Case: 316L SS with brushed and polished surfaces
> Coating: 1200HV Hardened coating on case and bracelet
> Lug Width : 20mm
> Movement: LJP G100 Soigné with Gunmetal plating
> Date: Color matched date wheel
> Water Resistance: 200m
> Crystal: Sapphire with Inner AR coating. Display Sapphire Caseback
> Lume: C3 X1 and BGW9
> Bezel: Ceramic
> Bracelet: Steel Screw Links with quick adjust clasp. Quick release springbars. 20mm tapered to 18mm


It has arrived.


----------



## cmiguelq

DesertArt said:


> The shine has come off of my automatic watches, a bit, for me. I enjoy them, but lately, my appreciation pendulum has swung much more toward solar quartz and quartz watches... they're just so easy and fuss-free to use, plus extremely accurate and ruggedly durable. There is a lot to love about good quartz and solar quartz watches!


Yes im also changing my chip, and selling part of my automatic watches , only want to keeps 5/6 automatic and 5/6 quartz, mostly solar quartz!


----------



## Peanuthustle

Mediocre said:


> Pretty excited, I have a travel case on the way
> 
> View attachment 2085554


 I like your case right here. My 3 watch case is a little bulky but it has a see through plastic window.


----------



## Peanuthustle

the markers really shine 


rawthumb said:


> It has arrived.
> View attachment 16962615
> View attachment 16962616
> View attachment 16962617
> View attachment 16962619
> View attachment 16962620
> View attachment 16962625
> View attachment 16962626


this pic is really looking good


----------



## ZM-73

These two...
Arpiem and Electricianz The MokaZ


----------



## Marvelight

I have a Tag Heuer chronograph in the mail. Been wanting one for months and finally pulled the trigger.


----------



## DesertArt

Citizen ProMaster Tough. As it was delivered, showing factory bracelet.
Sapphire crystal, solid end links bracelet, Super-Titanium coating on stainless case and bracelet. 41mm x 10.4mm. Eco-Drive. Second hand aligns with markers.


----------



## Mediocre

RHS said:


> Nice case. What brand is it


Thanks, I do not recall. I bought it off of Etsy years ago


----------



## Mediocre

Peanuthustle said:


> I like your case right here. My 3 watch case is a little bulky but it has a see through plastic window.


Interesting, never considered see through for travel


----------



## SennaGTS

These two. One vintage one for beating up.


----------



## armabill

I have a Seiko SBDY055 coming from Japan in a week or so. Here's a pic of what it will look like.


----------



## SennaGTS

SennaGTS said:


> These two. One vintage one for beating up.
> 
> View attachment 16965416
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16965415


Update

Got this rubber strap for the Citizen! Ready for some hardcore home DIY


----------



## cmiguelq

DesertArt said:


> Citizen ProMaster Tough. As it was delivered, showing factory bracelet.
> Sapphire crystal, solid end links bracelet, Super-Titanium coating on stainless case and bracelet. 41mm x 10.4mm. Eco-Drive. Second hand aligns with markers.


Im in Love with this watch, next week i expect to receive mine, i bought the green version!


----------



## Jim Dollares

Marvelight said:


> I have a Tag Heuer chronograph in the mail. Been wanting one for months and finally pulled the trigger.
> 
> View attachment 16963427


Congrats! May I ask where you ordered it? I hope it wasnt a 'good deal on ebay', market is flooded with fake F1 TAG's


----------



## DesertArt

cmiguelq said:


> Im in Love with this watch, next week i expect to receive mine, i bought the green version!


I'm sure that you will love it. Let us know when you get it!

I corrected the color balance on the earlier photo - shows more accurately like this:


----------



## Marvelight

Jim Dollares said:


> Congrats! May I ask where you ordered it? I hope it wasnt a 'good deal on ebay', market is flooded with fake F1 TAG's


I got mine from an authorized dealer called Reed's Jewelers. 



https://www.reeds.com/men-s-tag-heuer-formula-1-quartz-chronograph-watch-caz1014-ba0842-plu19634104.html?CAWELAID=120073160000027695&gclid=CjwKCAjws--ZBhAXEiwAv-RNLy-RfLJYIqmQxyE2ApSamI-ydxpEdsRsF6oj81-gRcGvhQ-7gBVNdxoCCh0QAvD_BwE


----------



## Bsw_sc

Should be here in a week


----------



## Bsw_sc

Marvelight said:


> I got mine from an authorized dealer called Reed's Jewelers.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.reeds.com/men-s-tag-heuer-formula-1-quartz-chronograph-watch-caz1014-ba0842-plu19634104.html?CAWELAID=120073160000027695&gclid=CjwKCAjws--ZBhAXEiwAv-RNLy-RfLJYIqmQxyE2ApSamI-ydxpEdsRsF6oj81-gRcGvhQ-7gBVNdxoCCh0QAvD_BwE


Reeds is a good jeweler.


----------



## Marvelight

Bsw_sc said:


> Reeds is a good jeweler.


Glad to know. The shipping was seamless and I am happy with them so far.


----------



## Isochronous.

Amazon prime; I need a better strap.


----------



## Beechcreekgary

I have a Vaer C3 Korean coming today and a few NATO straps coming Thursday.


----------



## cmiguelq

Arrived right now, a great deal at Ebay!


----------



## NJ_Brit

Two on the way (pictures from the respective websites).

The first is a Steeldive Undersea-Craft-er in a green colourway I have been wanting for a while. If it wears as well as my yellow & blue Bliger I will be very happy.











The next is something of grail watch for me, and I have broken my self-imposed < $350 limit (but this will do as my 20th Wedding Anniversary present). It's a grail watch because it:

a) Has a deep purple dial, which looks gorgeous.
b) It has a slightly unusual compressor design.
c) Designed and Assembled in Baltimore, MD.

Tsao Baltimore Legacy Steel - Raven:


----------



## cmiguelq

Arrived all this week, sell 4 automatic and bought 4 Quartz, still waiting for the Oceanus T200!


----------



## ZM-73

Electricianz The MokaZ Arrived late Friday


----------



## DesertArt

T4000-1AJF has been ordered from Japan! I like the looks and the size is just right.

I'm very much looking forward to enjoying the many features and fine, precision accuracy of this gorgeous time piece!


----------



## cmiguelq

DesertArt said:


> T4000-1AJF has been ordered from Japan! I like the looks and the size is just right.
> 
> I'm very much looking forward to enjoying the many features and fine, precision accuracy of this gorgeous time piece!


Beautiful, im waiting for the T200!


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~

It came! Sm300 black on rubber (bracelet don't tapers, looks heavy ). I loved the white on internet pics, but seeking it in person made me change my mind...dial too flat and insert too shiny doesn't work for me


----------



## rawthumb

On the way. 👍






















Stainless steel case with a stainless steel bracelet. Fixed stainless steel bezel. Ivory dial with silver-toned dauphine-style shape hands and index hour markers. Minute markers around the outer rim. Dial Type: Analog. Day of the week and date display at the 3 o'clock position. Chronograph - three sub-dials displaying: 60 second, 30 minute and 12 hour. Mido calibre 1320 automatic movement, based upon Valjoux 7750, containing 25 Jewels, bitting at 28800 vph, and has a power reserve of approximately 48 hours. Scratch resistant sapphire crystal. Transparent case back. Round case shape. Case size: 42 mm. Case thickness: 13.3 mm. Band width: 22 mm. Deployment clasp. Water resistant at 50 meters / 165 feet. Functions: chronograph, day, date, hour, minute, second. Baroncelli Series. Casual watch style. Watch label: Swiss Made. Mido Baroncelli Automatic Chronograph Ivory Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch


----------



## DesertArt

Just discovered this watch, which is right up my alley as for specifications and super-precise movement. Had to click the BUY NOW. En route from France.


----------



## TravellingStarman7

Bambino with a twist! I love the vintage almost champagne dial with Milanese


----------



## Akirafur




----------



## TimGenter

Hopefully will receive by Friday....


----------



## TimGenter

Also....


----------



## Baltmech

Just created the Squale Sub 1545 I've wanted for years and completed today! The sub arrived in the mail yesterday and was new old stock. I added the jubilee bracelet and removed the stock bezel. I custom ground a lighter green ceramic bezel 3 years ago in preparation for this day. The darker ceramic bezel is the stock Squale, and the aluminum is a purchase on ebay. I think the light green ceramic will make its way on the sub for good - I think..


----------



## SandyLemon

Don't know if this counts... But I purchased a Baltic Aquascaphe (white) for my friend and it's headed to him as I post.


----------



## StevieMischief

Filling my white dial void!

This like-new Islander Monster off of eBay just showed up today, and it's great! I had to black dial version previously, so no surprise - but this color way is amazing 😍.









I have this awesome looking field watch on the way from Australia - MAS (Matthew and Sons) Arcticus. I have high hopes!


----------



## Old_Tractor

Ordered this yesterday. 41mm, titanium, sapphire, screw-down 200m, auto.


----------



## Mathy

Old_Tractor said:


> Ordered this yesterday. 41mm, titanium, sapphire, screw-down 200m, auto.
> 
> View attachment 16990381


Wow great looking watch.

Interesting they opted for an automatic in this one when it's direct rivals/inspiration in Victorinox and Citizen are quartz/solar.

I hope they produce a solar version too later.

Wonder what movement they are using

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Isochronous.

Mathy said:


> Wonder what movement they are using


I can't find an any information on the movement except it's 21 jewels automatic.

Maybe Miyota (Citizen) Caliber Number 8215

Credit: Caliber Corner © 2022, All Rights Reserved. Source: https://calibercorner.com/miyota-caliber-8215/ .


----------



## gr8adv

Gonna be a good week.


----------



## Akirafur

Mathy said:


> Wow great looking watch.
> 
> Interesting they opted for an automatic in this one when it's direct rivals/inspiration in Victorinox and Citizen are quartz/solar.
> 
> I hope they produce a solar version too later.
> 
> Wonder what movement they are using
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Hope this helps. I know this is the James brand version of this watch, but I do not believe the movement.
has changed. It isn't 100% verified, but Alton (Half Past Blog), thinks it is a non-hacking Miyota 8 series.


----------



## Karlisnet




----------



## Old_Tractor

Mathy said:


> Wow great looking watch.
> 
> Interesting they opted for an automatic in this one when it's direct rivals/inspiration in Victorinox and Citizen are quartz/solar.
> 
> I hope they produce a solar version too later.
> 
> Wonder what movement they are using
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


The movement looks to be a Miyota 8200 series unfortunately. But, still, a reliable movement even if no hacking.


----------



## Mathy

Akirafur said:


> Hope this helps. I know this is the James brand version of this watch, but I do not believe the movement.
> has changed. It isn't 100% verified, but Alton (Half Past Blog), thinks it is a non-hacking Miyota 8 series.


Thanks for that, yeah pretty sure looking as case back it still is the miyota. I think a few newer 8 series do hack so shame if this doesn't.

Timex really need to step up movement quaility at the prices they are now starting to ask. This is at least miyota 

Some others use quite poor Chinese movements and I say poor as the reviews and reports indicate frequent issues and not just 'cos it's chinese'. 

Anyway thanks all for replies.

Back to incoming watches!

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmiguelq

Arrived right now, in Love!


----------



## SandyLemon

This will be arriving in the next couple days for my fiancee.


----------



## SteamJ

I ordered this today (with the bracelet though the bracelet is out of stock until early next year) and it went from low stock to sold out after I ordered so I may have gotten the last one.


----------



## cmiguelq

Arrived today, waiting the battery to charge to sync with radio. Love it, so so light


----------



## Marvelight

Citizen Eco Drive A-T


----------



## Skeptical

Ordered a Dekla Turbulenz in this configuration. If the 4-5 weeks delivery time is accurate, it should arrive around my birthday.


----------



## LeManiaCmoon




----------



## Toomanywatchesklm




----------



## ZM-73

Arrived today, Arpiem Tribute TJW


----------



## LeManiaCmoon

And now on my wrist. Funny story: This watch "the Breitling Superquartz Aerospace with Chonometre Aerospace on the dial and no Navitimer designation on caseback and no repetition minutes on dial, with Italic Numbers at 12,3,6,9 was the watch that caught my attention in 2007, I was mesmerized by the simplicity of the hands in contrast to the dial. There was some spooky magic action that remained in my mind."

However I asked the community here what iteration of the watch I should get?

I got many responses saying it was a quirky watch and just plain. But not to me. So I responded saying I've never seen anything even close to this design, 80s design but true to it's core . You will not find a replica of this watch because ETA Thermoline SQ movements are very expensive. So I continued back and forth until someone showed me a picture of a listing for the Breitling B1, it was bigger and heavier and back the. I enjoyed heavy, but I'm older now. I bought the B1 and it was a cool watch as was the B2..if you have strong reading glasses, but both the B1 and B2 didn't possess the spooky action magic. It was super accurate, had a NVG back light and was so shiny on a sunny days it would throw light like Bling Bling cheap watch. But the aerospace. The first one I bought was a dud, some pawnshop hero disguised as a jewler and BREITLING AD. I got a refund and the second one did not fail to impress. I really feel like this watch my Omega Trip date and one of my automatic watches could complete me. Sorry for the long story but the price of these is less than in 2007, and finally I feel it on my wrist with a beautiful bracelet extra links, I just set it to home time and it was easy, definitely easier than my Citizen PCAT...I have a PCAT but sold my B1 in 2011. This feels so much better and won't blind me.


----------



## mougino

Waiting for this Hamilton Pulsar P2 homage by TX8


----------



## Toyo Panzoff

rawthumb said:


> It has arrived.
> View attachment 16962615
> View attachment 16962616
> View attachment 16962617
> View attachment 16962619
> View attachment 16962620
> View attachment 16962625
> View attachment 16962626


----------



## Toyo Panzoff

This mesmerizing spectre hath come unto me yesterday:








(or words to that effect)


----------



## rawthumb

On the way. 👍





















Hamilton Jazzmaster Thinline 40mm Stainless Steel case on a stainless steel bracelet with Deployant clasp, blue dial with date, ETA 2892-2 movement with sapphire crystal, exhibition case back with 21 jewels and water resistant to 50m.


----------



## LeManiaCmoon

Absolutely beautiful and glad Hamilton didn't use their slow beat H80 or whatever Tissot uses called powematic 80..it's thin and has an extremely smooth winding movement with all the reserve you need .


----------



## CasualAsCanBe

SteamJ said:


> View attachment 16918793


Ooh nice! I like divers that have an internal rotating bezel. Good that Timex has one


----------



## CasualAsCanBe

Marvelight said:


> Citizen Eco Drive A-T
> 
> View attachment 17002211


it’s kinda crazy that true technological marvels like these are priced less than fancy mechanical ones. I’ve grown up with the internet but every now and then i’m just blown away at how far technology has come. This watch can_ set itself_.


----------



## [email protected]

Couldn't resist during the current AliExpress sale.
On the way:


----------



## James Haury

I ordered this I think . My bank interfered, so I'm not sure when or if it will arrive. It is small 34 mm. I have a 7" wrist so it should look fine. It was 38 bucks with shipping should it arrive. On blowout today too. I just checked. It arrived yesterday 9 November 2022.the bracelet is 16mm wide at it's widest and tapers to 14 mm at the clasp. it is very nicely finished and the Tritnite luminescence is blue as on Raw thumb's watches. It lasts about 3 hours. The bracelet is 8 inches long. I will have it sized probably Saturday. Right now we have a blizzard going on so today is a no go for travel and maybe Friday too.


----------



## Beechcreekgary

I have these coming from the AliEx sale.


----------



## Snarfelle

Where do I start 😅 hi I'm new to this group and like tinkering amd making what I want, in the last 3 weeks I added a L-R 8926, 9094Ob, skip the 8926a miyota I finally got a crystal for that (that's a years worth of orders and spares for my collection), yester day my new 34311 arrived, and just ordered a 0420 titanium tonight


----------



## rawthumb

On the way. 👍























Technical Details:

316L Stainless Steel Case
white sunray dial with Swiss Made RC Tritec BGW9 lume applied to indexes
Miyota 90S5 Automatic Movement
premium bracelet with clasp
Case diameter: 41.50 mm excluding crown
Lug to Lug length: 47.00mm
watch height: 12.95mm 
Lug width: 20 mm with drilled lugs
Signed screw down crown with Borealis logo made of 316L stainless steel and lumed
Water resistance: 200 meters or 20 ATM
Sapphire crystal doubled domed glass with anti-reflective coating inside
Watch hands filled with Swiss Made RC Tritec BGW9 lume (hours, minutes, seconds)
Screwed Case Back made of 316L Stainless Steel with engraved mermaid
Bracelet with screws
Dial with applied markers


----------



## SonerBySweden

400 new SÖNER watches 😂

I’m super excited for the new batch that arrives any day now.


----------



## SteamJ

Wow. Just wow. Blown away by this one.
















Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snarfelle

Raffles time matte black (day only) dial arrived today and was installed in the srpc44


----------



## CasualAsCanBe

James Haury said:


> View attachment 17012407
> I ordered this I think . My bank interfered, so I'm not sure when or if it will arrive. It is small 34 mm. I have a 7" wrist so it should look fine. It was 38 bucks with shipping should it arrive. On blowout today too. I just checked.


Maybe it was a sign


----------



## CasualAsCanBe

SteamJ said:


> Wow. Just wow. Blown away by this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


that bar across the caseback is done beautifully


----------



## CasualAsCanBe

rawthumb said:


> On the way. 👍
> View attachment 17015914
> View attachment 17015916
> View attachment 17015917
> 
> 
> Technical Details:
> 
> 316L Stainless Steel Case
> white sunray dial with Swiss Made RC Tritec BGW9 lume applied to indexes
> Miyota 90S5 Automatic Movement
> premium bracelet with clasp
> Case diameter: 41.50 mm excluding crown
> Lug to Lug length: 47.00mm
> watch height: 12.95mm
> Lug width: 20 mm with drilled lugs
> Signed screw down crown with Borealis logo made of 316L stainless steel and lumed
> Water resistance: 200 meters or 20 ATM
> Sapphire crystal doubled domed glass with anti-reflective coating inside
> Watch hands filled with Swiss Made RC Tritec BGW9 lume (hours, minutes, seconds)
> Screwed Case Back made of 316L Stainless Steel with engraved mermaid
> Bracelet with screws
> Dial with applied markers


Great. Another siren trying to lure me into the sea.


----------



## CasualAsCanBe

Snarfelle said:


> View attachment 17014203
> 
> Where do I start 😅 hi I'm new to this group and like tinkering amd making what I want, in the last 3 weeks I added a L-R 8926, 9094Ob, skip the 8926a miyota I finally got a crystal for that (that's a years worth of orders and spares for my collection), yester day my new 34311 arrived, and just ordered a 0420 titanium tonight


The one on the far right give me Hulkbuster vibes


----------



## HerrSavage

This is what I went for for something new..


----------



## mougino

Fell in love with the Sinn EZM 10 TESTAF recently posted in the watch & cockpit thread, but $ 5,000+ used is not in my budget, so I settled with the much more affordable Casio MTP-4500D 😉
















I plan to put the Casio on the same gray+orange French parachute strap as pictured on the Sinn.


----------



## cmiguelq

Those will arrive today


----------



## Snarfelle

CasualAsCanBe said:


> The one on the far right give me Hulkbuster vibes












The 34311 Is trying to be a Pepsi bezel panerai submersible 😅 

(It's at home and the other photos I have of it aren't good quality)

I did not get the resemblance to a submersible till I got it in hand 😅


----------



## cmiguelq

Both arrived today, like new!


----------



## bigclive2011

A crazy Camo G shock I found on the bay…pics to follow.


----------



## jimhalinda

I was lucky enough to snag one of these on Sunday, it shipped today, Smiths Transglobal, an homage to the Universal Geneve Polerouter:


----------



## rawthumb

rawthumb said:


> On the way. 👍
> View attachment 16940776
> 
> 
> *Diameter : 42mm*
> *Lug to Lug Length: 49mm*
> *Thickness: 12.2mm*
> *Case: Gr2 Ti with 1200HV Hardened Coating*
> *Lug Width : 22mm*
> *Movement: Miyota 9039 Movement*
> *Water Resistance: 200m*
> *Crystal: Flat Sapphire crystal with inner AR coating*
> *Lume: Superluminova C3*
> *Bracelet: Titanium with updated Quick Adjust Clasp*


It has arrived. 👍


----------



## rawthumb

rawthumb said:


> On the way. 👍
> View attachment 17015914
> View attachment 17015916
> View attachment 17015917
> 
> 
> Technical Details:
> 
> 316L Stainless Steel Case
> white sunray dial with Swiss Made RC Tritec BGW9 lume applied to indexes
> Miyota 90S5 Automatic Movement
> premium bracelet with clasp
> Case diameter: 41.50 mm excluding crown
> Lug to Lug length: 47.00mm
> watch height: 12.95mm
> Lug width: 20 mm with drilled lugs
> Signed screw down crown with Borealis logo made of 316L stainless steel and lumed
> Water resistance: 200 meters or 20 ATM
> Sapphire crystal doubled domed glass with anti-reflective coating inside
> Watch hands filled with Swiss Made RC Tritec BGW9 lume (hours, minutes, seconds)
> Screwed Case Back made of 316L Stainless Steel with engraved mermaid
> Bracelet with screws
> Dial with applied markers


Arrived 👍


----------



## mougino

mougino said:


> Waiting for this Hamilton Pulsar P2 homage by TX8
> View attachment 17006443


Just arrived in time for Throwback Thursday 😉


----------



## DesertArt

Just arrived in the mail today... about time I found a G-Shock that I could happily live with and enjoy looking at. Nice watch!

Interesting that in photos, the brand and wording on the bezel is so noticeable, yet in person, the lettering is nearly invisible. I like that!


----------



## Jim Dollares

rawthumb said:


> Arrived 👍
> View attachment 17022481
> View attachment 17022482
> View attachment 17022484
> View attachment 17022486
> View attachment 17022487


Sick dial bruh


----------



## Marvelight




----------



## rawthumb

rawthumb said:


> On the way. 👍
> View attachment 17011291
> View attachment 17011292
> View attachment 17011293
> Hamilton Jazzmaster Thinline 40mm Stainless Steel case on a stainless steel bracelet with Deployant clasp, blue dial with date, ETA 2892-2 movement with sapphire crystal, exhibition case back with 21 jewels and water resistant to 50m.


Arrived 👍


----------



## James Haury

CasualAsCanBe said:


> Is that anti INVICTISM?


 By the way, I have received all my purchases.


----------



## Bsw_sc

Should be here Tuesday I hope 😍















Benjamin Arabov Joins Father As CEO Of Luxury Brand Jacob & Co.


----------



## DesertArt

Thanks to @e318, in another thread








Square Gs: Love them or get sucked in to love them


I have a few G-Shocks, all round Ana-Digi. For many years, I have always liked and looked at G-Shocks but I have never taken an interest in any digital square G-Shock and would always look past these and would often wonder what the fuss is all about. Until the GBD black model caught my eyes...




www.watchuseek.com





I unexpectedly discovered an attraction to the first digital G-Shock to strike my, previously TOTALLY uninterested, fancy. 

*All black GXB100NS-1*.

Previously, I've never been one to appreciate the look/style of such digital watches, but the display in this one, Casio's Memory In Pixel (MIP), LCD is super sharp, crisp, and readable at all angles really caught my eye. And that it can be quite simple in basic time display - I figured it was well past time that I had at least ONE G-Shock DIGITAL watch residing in my rapidly growing watch squad.

I think I'm going to like this, likely my only digital display watch. One will do it! 

Time telling doesn't get any more precise, nor any more straight-forward, simple, and readable than this basic, yet sophisticated little gem. No, I'm not going to be using the tides feature, but as a photographer, I will certainly use the sun and moon rise and setting features. And the super-precise time telling.


----------



## Isochronous.

*Wing had a BOGO sale.*


----------



## The Watch Ho

been a while since I have been here. This just in.


----------



## Marvelight

With Christmas right around the corner.


----------



## DesertArt

In the mail and arriving Tuesday. G-Shock GBX100NS-1.

I found a so-called "square" (octagon is more fitting) with a very understated text-related design - the minimal, low-key words & writing around the top of this watch is fairly unobtrusive and tastefully done, in my view, and really won me over - not cluttered up.








That, along with the time-reading mode being bold, simple, and very highly readable (due to using Casio's awesome MIP hi-resolution LCD tech) - really won points. All very good stuff. Black metal bezel looks good and stealthy. Bluetooth time sync to the iPhone is excellent. Much to like about this watch!








I may even use some of the special features on occasion, like the step counting. And as a photographer, the sun & moon rise and set, and moon phase indicators will come in handy at times.

GBX100NS-1... I'm eager to have it in my hands!


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

ZM-73 said:


> Electricianz The MokaZ Arrived late Friday
> View attachment 16979605
> 
> 
> View attachment 16979606


That's certainly different!


----------



## mougino

DesertArt said:


> In the mail and arriving Tuesday. G-Shock GBX100NS-1.
> 
> I found a so-called "square" (octagon is more fitting) with a very understated text-related design - the minimal, low-key words & writing around the top of this watch is fairly unobtrusive and tastefully done, in my view, and really won me over - not cluttered up with unnecessary wording in different colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That, along with the time-reading mode being bold, simple, and very highly readable (due to using Casio's awesome MIP hi-resolution LCD tech) - really won points. All very good stuff. Black metal bezel looks good and stealthy. Bluetooth time sync to the iPhone is excellent. Much to like about this watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may even use some of the special features on occasion, like the step counting. And as a photographer, the sun & moon rise and set, and moon phase indicators will come in handy at times.
> 
> GBX100NS-1... I'm eager to have it in my hands!


I've often seen these MIP G's but never looked in detail: this one is solar or on battery? if the latter do you know the average battery life?


----------



## ZM-73

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> That's certainly different!


Thanks, it's a fun watch


----------



## Mr.V1984

Hopefully by Friday it'll be delivered. Can't wait!


----------



## DesertArt

mougino said:


> I've often seen these MIP G's but never looked in detail: this one is solar or on battery? if the latter do you know the average battery life?


It is not solar, unfortunately - as I love solar powered watches. Battery life is stated to be 2 years - easy to change out when the time comes - and, no need to even think about setting it facing a light source. So, either way I'm ok with it.

It does have Bluetooth connectivity to the Casio app for perfect time sync and all manner of other controls and settings.


----------



## jimhalinda

This just arrived!










… and on a strap:


----------



## bigclive2011

Just arrived.


----------



## rawthumb

On the way.









*Diameter : 40mm*
*Lug to Lug Length: 46mm*
*Thickness: 12mm*
*Case: 316L SS*
*Lug Width : 20mm*
*Movement: Seiko Nh35 with custom date wheel*
*Water Resistance: 200m*
*Crystal: Flat Sapphire crystal with inner AR coating*
*Lume: Superluminova C3 or BGW9 depending on model*
*Bracelet: 316L SS with updated Quick adjust clasp and female end links*


----------



## Mr.V1984

jimhalinda said:


> This just arrived!
> 
> View attachment 17033025
> 
> 
> … and on a strap:
> 
> View attachment 17033028


I really like their Everest but yours is lovely as well. Looks fantastic on both the bracelet and leather. Congrats


----------



## Isochronous.

Mr.V1984 said:


> Hopefully by Friday it'll be delivered. Can't wait!
> View attachment 17031940


Good choice.


----------



## Snarfelle

Had a white dial, blue hands, and jubilee style bracelet finally arrive for this Invicta today 😅

Should have a srpe coming in tomorrow


----------



## falika

I've wanted a Tetra for a while. Trouble with this one is I have no idea what color it is/will actually be. Every pic I see of this watch the color is a bit different, somewhere between cranberry and raspberry, even mauve. But I'm looking forward to seeing what I got.


----------



## Goblinfluencer

I've had my eye on a Klokers for a while. I love weird movements, and this is definitely up there. Just pulled the trigger and bought a new one.


----------



## mougino

This is on its way from AliExpress 11.11 sale


----------



## sickondivers

*just arrived ! G-SHOCK #LosAngeles







*


----------



## CMuf

To rawthumb
beasutiful mido


----------



## deanan

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 17033110
> 
> 
> Just arrived.


Is this a statement of how you feel about current times?


----------



## deanan

Goblinfluencer said:


> View attachment 17038243
> 
> 
> I've had my eye on a Klokers for a while. I love weird movements, and this is definitely up there. Just pulled the trigger and bought a new one.


I love the fact that Google translator is built into the dial!


----------



## deanan

Isochronous. said:


> Good choice.
> View attachment 17033347


No offence...nice watch, but the lug dimensions remind me of that paratrooper from saving private Ryan that is complaining about "my ankles are killing me"!


----------



## deanan

falika said:


> I've wanted a Tetra for a while. Trouble with this one is I have no idea what color it is/will actually be. Every pic I see of this watch the color is a bit different, somewhere between cranberry and raspberry, even mauve. But I'm looking forward to seeing what I got.
> 
> View attachment 17033564


Knowing Nomos they are quiet color coordinated. I think you will be positively surprised!


----------



## rawthumb

On the way. 👍















Specifications:
--Case: Brushed 316L surgical stainless steel - Ø 40 mm - height 12 mm - lug -distance 20 mm - lug to lug length 49 mm
--total weight incl. full link bracelet 180g/ with rubber strap 116g
--Screwed crown with side protection
--Sapphire crystal: 3 mm thick - inside AR coated
--Bezel: Sapphire inlay / Aluminum inlay / steel inlay
--Water resistance: 500m/1640 ft
--Dial, hands and bezel coated with swiss SuperLuminova
--Bracelet: Comfortable 20 mm stainless steel bracelet with removable screwed end links, ratcheting clasp; 20x20mm CUDA rubber strap
--Movement: 24 Jewel Japanese Miyota 9015 automatic


----------



## CMuf

CasualAsCanBe said:


> that bar across the caseback is done beautifully


Me, i want it to be gone. seeing the full mechanism is cooler imo


----------



## CMuf

falika said:


> I've wanted a Tetra for a while. Trouble with this one is I have no idea what color it is/will actually be. Every pic I see of this watch the color is a bit different, somewhere between cranberry and raspberry, even mauve. But I'm looking forward to seeing what I got.
> 
> View attachment 17033564


Surely looks nice


----------



## CMuf

Karlisnet said:


> View attachment 16991394


its green, right? nice


----------



## CMuf

Bsw_sc said:


> Should be here in a week
> 
> View attachment 16971244


Here they want 2500 usd for one


----------



## CMuf

Cvp33 said:


> LOL - waffle maker.
> 
> Etsy seller - TunsLeather - Etsy


1) now i want a waffle
2) now i want their straps


----------



## CMuf

redSLED said:


> In Toronto, Canada, just got the dreaded call from FedEx to pay duty. Still incoming . .
> View attachment 16921302


beautiful tag looking watch


----------



## CMuf

NJ_Brit said:


> I knew that joining this community was a bad idea...
> 
> Birthday coming up, and I disappeared down a Chinese homage watch (I know, I know, I know...) rabbit hole on eBay, so I may have done a thing or two...
> 
> *1. Seiko SRPG13 Prospex - Land Tortoise*
> 
> Arrived two days ago. 42% off retail on Amazon, and ticks quite a few boxes for me in terms of looks, size and colour scheme. Also, got to love that name!
> 
> View attachment 16902023
> 
> 
> This will be my birthday present from my wife.
> 
> Note sure how to explain the next lot though...
> 
> *2. Corguet Tudor Black Bay Homage*
> 
> I already have two Corguet homage watches (Spectre Seamaster and salmon dial Patek Phillipe) which I am very happy with, so when I saw this for < $100 with a Seagull movement:
> 
> View attachment 16902048
> 
> 
> *3. Bliger Omega Speedmaster Tin-Tin Variant Homage*
> 
> The last new watch I bought was a Bliger Omega Seamaster GMT homage, and again very happy with - build, fit and finish are excellent.
> 
> I've always hankered after a Speedmaster, and was considering a green dial Corguet (Quartz), but then found this mechanical option for < $65 and fell for the red plaid dial, even though it is not actually a chronograph:
> 
> View attachment 16902060
> 
> 
> *4. Bliger Custom Rolex Submariner Homage*
> 
> This one may be a little contentious. Bliger offer a lot of more faithful Rolex homage watches, but I was after a yellow dialed watch that was a little different. So, this is on the way for < $65:
> 
> View attachment 16902107
> 
> 
> It also comes in blue & red, blue & orange and black & white variants.


The blinger is awsome, you managed to keep the blue and yellow sraping both the watch and the strap


----------



## bigclive2011

A Swatch artist watch, usually a Swatch of some sort in the post……..guilty pleasures eh.

I have drawers full of them…..one day when I go Celestial my wife will sell them off as a collection of plastic memorabilia, hopefully not too cheap.


----------



## Ezra New York

First post! I’ve got a Proxima 65ish diver incoming. An take-off Islander Jubilee I just snatched on eBay for $30. And a WatchGang Black Friday black level box my wife grabbed for me for my birthday.


----------



## mougino

mougino said:


> Fell in love with the Sinn EZM 10 TESTAF recently posted in the watch & cockpit thread, but $ 5,000+ used is not in my budget, so I settled with the much more affordable Casio MTP-4500D 😉
> View attachment 17020730
> 
> View attachment 17020733
> 
> I plan to put the Casio on the same gray+orange French parachute strap as pictured on the Sinn.


Arrived! 😉


----------



## Ezra New York

paulsb said:


> Waiting for the Postman!!
> 
> View attachment 2090386
> 
> 
> My first Oris, off eBay. Can't wait to feel it!!


Can’t wait to hear about this one. I’ve got my eye on a couple Oris’.


----------



## rawthumb

On the way




































*Specification*
*Movement*: Miyota 9132 Automatic
*Dial*: _Dark Blue Aventurine _
*Hands*: Traditional _Pontife_ style hands, characterised by large circular accents, in _heated blue steel_.
*Index*: Applied Index
*Case*: 316L Stainless Steel Case
*Crystal*: Sapphire Crystal with Inner AR Coating
*Case Diameter*: ø40mm
*Lug to Lug*: 48mm
*Thickness*: 13mm (Excl. crystal)
*Lug Width*: 20mm
*Water Resistance*: 5ATM
*Day & Night Indicator*: Yes
*Exhibition Caseback with Custom Rotor
Individually Etched Serial Number Plate*


----------



## Snarfelle

Thursday of last week I got a Seiko SRPE71 and today I got an Islander Watch ISL-28


----------



## rawthumb

rawthumb said:


> On the way. 👍
> View attachment 17046586
> View attachment 17046587
> 
> Specifications:
> --Case: Brushed 316L surgical stainless steel - Ø 40 mm - height 12 mm - lug -distance 20 mm - lug to lug length 49 mm
> --total weight incl. full link bracelet 180g/ with rubber strap 116g
> --Screwed crown with side protection
> --Sapphire crystal: 3 mm thick - inside AR coated
> --Bezel: Sapphire inlay / Aluminum inlay / steel inlay
> --Water resistance: 500m/1640 ft
> --Dial, hands and bezel coated with swiss SuperLuminova
> --Bracelet: Comfortable 20 mm stainless steel bracelet with removable screwed end links, ratcheting clasp; 20x20mm CUDA rubber strap
> --Movement: 24 Jewel Japanese Miyota 9015 automatic


Arrived


----------



## rawthumb

On the way















Specifications:
--Case: Brushed 316L surgical stainless steel - Ø 40 mm - height 12 mm - lug -distance 20 mm - lug to lug length 49 mm
--total weight incl. full link bracelet 180g/ with rubber strap 116g
--Screwed crown with side protection
--Sapphire crystal: 3 mm thick - inside AR coated
--Bezel: Sapphire inlay / Aluminum inlay / steel inlay
--Water resistance: 500m/1640 ft
--Dial, hands and bezel coated with swiss SuperLuminova
--Bracelet: Comfortable 20 mm stainless steel bracelet with removable screwed end links, ratcheting clasp; 20x20mm CUDA rubber strap
--Movement: 24 Jewel Japanese Miyota 9015 automatic


----------



## nmadd

Pulled the trigger on this one. I've been waffling between this and the white dial, but saw a pic of the black in another thread and couldn't resist. I had a Christopher Ward years ago and loved it, but it was just too large. I'm really excited for this one. 















C60 Trident Pro 300 | Christopher Ward


Buy C60 Trident Pro 300 at Christopher Ward.




www.christopherward.com


----------



## nmadd

rawthumb said:


> Arrived
> View attachment 17052575
> View attachment 17052576
> View attachment 17052578
> View attachment 17052579
> View attachment 17052580
> View attachment 17052583


That looks really good!


----------



## nmadd

nmadd said:


> Pulled the trigger on this one. I've been waffling between this and the white dial, but saw a pic of the black in another thread and couldn't resist. I had a Christopher Ward years ago and loved it, but it was just too large. I'm really excited for this one.
> 
> View attachment 17052719
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C60 Trident Pro 300 | Christopher Ward
> 
> 
> Buy C60 Trident Pro 300 at Christopher Ward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.christopherward.com


2 days from London to my house in the US! ❤


----------



## rawthumb

On the way






















40mm Stainless Steel case, 46mm lug to lug length and 20mm lug width. 12.5mm Thick with integrated Stainless Steel bracelet.
Seiko NH35 Movement
Domed Sapphire Crystal
Water Resistance of 100m
Engraved logo on crown and lumed sapphire caseback


----------



## mougino

On the way


----------



## ZM-73

30% off sale, so grabbed this: Erroyl Regent Azure


----------



## mougino

mougino said:


> This is on its way from AliExpress 11.11 sale
> View attachment 17040001


Arrived! 😏


----------



## HerrSavage

I like my orange one so much, I decided to get a yellow one… I think it will look smashing on a blue waffle strap…


----------



## @marruciic

Well.
I fancy dual crown watches (SC/SCS).
Was "triggered" by the latest Ali sale - and got this one.
BERNY [ Budget Compressor Diver ] With Myota 8205 
A "cheeple" watch. No ambition there. 
I was kind off scratchin' head - because the watch's screw down crown did not convince me as a deep water resistant (;
Very emotional an positive reviews online. And Dial is OK for the summer style (; But. Not sure how it will perform in long run..


----------



## DesertArt

I really love Citizen's ProMaster Eco-Drive watches. This will be my third. For $154, how could I resist? (I really like a good watch bargain!) Coming soon, from OfficialWatchDeals on eBay. ProMaster *BN0195-54E.*


----------



## rawthumb

On the way














40mm case width

10.5mm case thickness
46mm case length /lug-to-lug
20mm lug width tapers to 16mm at buckle
Weight: 60-120g (without/with bracelet)

Solid Titanium with UltraHex™ Coating (up to ~1200Hv hardness)
Miyota 90S5 Automatic Movement
100m (330ft) / 10ATM
Screw-down crown with custom reverse engraved logo
Sand textured dials with applied indexes
Swiss Super-LumiNova®
Sapphire Crystal with inner-side Super-AR
Custom canvas strap with custom titanium hardware and leather backing with reinforced rivet strap holes.
Screw-down solid titanium caseback with
VITON® gasket
Included extras: Canvas gear pouch, RZE Multitool for sizing bracelet and strap change


----------



## narnold

mougino said:


> Arrived! 😏
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17056734


That's just _so pleasant _to look at. I love sword hands and those are the nicest I've ever seen. A big 0 would really be spectacular.


----------



## cmiguelq

It will arrive next week


----------



## nmadd

rawthumb said:


> On the way
> View attachment 17058327
> View attachment 17058328
> 40mm case width
> 
> 10.5mm case thickness
> 46mm case length /lug-to-lug
> 20mm lug width tapers to 16mm at buckle
> Weight: 60-120g (without/with bracelet)
> 
> Solid Titanium with UltraHex™ Coating (up to ~1200Hv hardness)
> Miyota 90S5 Automatic Movement
> 100m (330ft) / 10ATM
> Screw-down crown with custom reverse engraved logo
> Sand textured dials with applied indexes
> Swiss Super-LumiNova®
> Sapphire Crystal with inner-side Super-AR
> Custom canvas strap with custom titanium hardware and leather backing with reinforced rivet strap holes.
> Screw-down solid titanium caseback with
> VITON® gasket
> Included extras: Canvas gear pouch, RZE Multitool for sizing bracelet and strap change


That dial is super cool!


----------



## tcl

rawthumb said:


> On the way
> View attachment 17058327
> View attachment 17058328
> 40mm case width
> 
> 10.5mm case thickness
> 46mm case length /lug-to-lug
> 20mm lug width tapers to 16mm at buckle
> Weight: 60-120g (without/with bracelet)
> 
> 
> Solid Titanium with UltraHex™ Coating (up to ~1200Hv hardness)
> Miyota 90S5 Automatic Movement
> 100m (330ft) / 10ATM
> Screw-down crown with custom reverse engraved logo
> Sand textured dials with applied indexes
> Swiss Super-LumiNova®
> Sapphire Crystal with inner-side Super-AR
> Custom canvas strap with custom titanium hardware and leather backing with reinforced rivet strap holes.
> Screw-down solid titanium caseback with
> VITON® gasket
> Included extras: Canvas gear pouch, RZE Multitool for sizing bracelet and strap change


I'm not familiar with this watch. What is the brand and model?


----------



## mkt3000

Since black Friday deal pushed the price to impulse purchase territory, now that I live in Orlando and my wife and have Disney Annual Passes, I got my first Mickey watch - Snow Angel from Undone.


----------



## rawthumb

tcl said:


> I'm not familiar with this watch. What is the brand and model?


RZE RESOLUTE 2022 - MINT GREEN RZEWATCHES.COM


----------



## VicAjax

It’s not in the mail anymore, it just landed a few days ago. It’s also not affordable, but it’s my first big purchase in a long long time and you know, I feel a little loyalty to good old F71. So here’s my new Zulu Time:









(and just to keep it real I also have a San Martin SN007 on the way for a beater)


----------



## sickondivers




----------



## mlstein

Don't ask why.









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

I know I know


----------



## mougino

mlstein said:


> Don't ask why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## rawthumb

Arrived


----------



## HerrSavage

So, after waiting eagerly for 23 days, and in the last five or so trying to follow this dodgy tracking system from China via France or whatever, I walked out to the mailbox today and saw that there was a box of just a right shape just laying in the windowsill… No knock on the door or notification otherwise… 

SoI eagerly opened it, and to be honest, my first impression was to be a bit underwhelmed… It seemed a bit small. I even decided to leave the plastic on it because I figured selling it might be a distinct possibility. However, of course that would not last, and seeing that it had drilled lugs, I said screw it and just went and put on a nato which I had had planned for it anyway.. (I think it will also look good on a couple of others, for example a brown leather or a camo green or a plain blue etc. ) I think it looks pretty nice now… Keeper.


----------



## HerrSavage

Options…


----------



## Slant

Nice pick up. My vote goes to the original bracelet.


----------



## mkt3000




----------



## HerrSavage

Slant said:


> Nice pick up. My vote goes to the original bracelet.


For some reason I just don’t feel right with that metal bracelet Makes it a bit too blingy or something.. For now I have settled on the camo green…


----------



## Isochronous.

HerrSavage said:


> … It seemed a bit small.
> View attachment 17062796


----------



## Isochronous.

deanan said:


> No offence...nice watch, but the lug dimensions remind me of that paratrooper from saving private Ryan that is complaining about "my ankles are killing me"!


It's a copy of a dive watch Bolivia submitted to the Navy back in 1957. They didn't get the contact


----------



## Isochronous.

HerrSavage said:


> Options…
> 
> 
> View attachment 17062824


----------



## Billbofet

Can't wait:


----------



## rawthumb

Arrived


----------



## CMuf

rawthumb said:


> Arrived
> View attachment 17065950
> View attachment 17065952
> View attachment 17065953
> View attachment 17065954
> View attachment 17065955
> 0
> View attachment 17065958


beautiful color


----------



## CMuf

VicAjax said:


> It’s not in the mail anymore, it just landed a few days ago. It’s also not affordable, but it’s my first big purchase in a long long time and you know, I feel a little loyalty to good old F71. So here’s my new Zulu Time:
> View attachment 17060273
> 
> 
> (and just to keep it real I also have a San Martin SN007 on the way for a beater)


is it indeed cosc specs?


----------



## CMuf

Drewdoog said:


> I have been thinking about a Hamilton Ventura for awhile and I was watching a movie yesterday and the guy was wearing one.
> View attachment 16954995


I forget, wasn't this watch called 'men in black' watch?


----------



## rawthumb

Found one NIB. On the way






























*Diameter : 40mm*
*Lug to Lug Length: 48mm*
*Thickness: 12.2mm without crystal*
*Case: 316L SS with brushed and polished surfaces, 1200HV Hardened Coating*
*Lug Width : 20mm*
*Movement: La Joux Perret L100 Bi-compax with column wheel *
*Water Resistance: 50m*
*Crystal: 'Box' Shaped Sapphire with Inner AR coating. Display Sapphire Caseback*
*Lume: Superluminova BGW9*
*Bracelet: 'Beads of Rice' Style Bracelet with quick adjust clasp*


----------



## sickondivers

*postman just left a package!!







*


----------



## VicAjax

CMuf said:


> is it indeed cosc specs?


it is indeed. I don’t have a timegrapher but my super amateur unscientific guesswork puts it around +4 spd.


----------



## CMuf

VicAjax said:


> it is indeed. I don’t have a timegrapher but my super amateur unscientific guesswork puts it around +4 spd.


great


----------



## CasualAsCanBe

rawthumb said:


> Arrived 👍
> View attachment 17022481
> View attachment 17022482
> View attachment 17022484
> View attachment 17022486
> View attachment 17022487


Mmf. I love the winter aesthetic. Perfect time for it too. I love that dial—and that lume!


----------



## CasualAsCanBe

Isochronous. said:


> *Wing had a BOGO sale.*
> 
> 
> View attachment 17029071
> View attachment 17029073
> View attachment 17029075
> View attachment 17029078


Pack it up, boys. You officially have the coolest lume.


rawthumb said:


> On the way
> View attachment 17048549
> View attachment 17048550
> View attachment 17048551
> View attachment 17048552
> View attachment 17048553
> 
> *Specification*
> *Movement*: Miyota 9132 Automatic
> *Dial*: _Dark Blue Aventurine _
> *Hands*: Traditional _Pontife_ style hands, characterised by large circular accents, in _heated blue steel_.
> *Index*: Applied Index
> *Case*: 316L Stainless Steel Case
> *Crystal*: Sapphire Crystal with Inner AR Coating
> *Case Diameter*: ø40mm
> *Lug to Lug*: 48mm
> *Thickness*: 13mm (Excl. crystal)
> *Lug Width*: 20mm
> *Water Resistance*: 5ATM
> *Day & Night Indicator*: Yes
> *Exhibition Caseback with Custom Rotor
> Individually Etched Serial Number Plate*


Just…wow… The virtually the whole watch is a work of art. ‘Just a stunning piece. You will easily have the best watch in the room wherever you go. It’s beautiful and executed just… I love it. I think I have a new grail/whatever added to the list.


----------



## CasualAsCanBe

I don’t think I’ve ever had an outdoor watch before. Since I handed and got to try out a friend‘s Casio Forester FT-500WC-5BVCF, I’ve been drawn in by it’s simplicity, the functionality of the dial light, and the comfort of its Velcro nylon straps. I’ve spent the fun money of my currently limited income on other watches and watch-related times, wanting to allocate and work towards those funds to those rather than waste some of it on a ‘snack’ watch.

Well I can’t get it out of my head and I keep coming back to it. But I also wanted to see if I could find something like it that was a little more substantial in terms of bang-for-buck, as it’d also be nice to have other features if I wanted them or decided to travel to another country. Naturally, I checked out its older sibling, Casio’s FT-611 (iirc). Moving things along, I found Timex‘s T45181. An affordable, well-sized outdoors wristwatch that looks similar to the FT-500WC-5BVCF and this one is pretty much that. As always, i wish it were 24-hour but * shrug *. 

(It also looks like it has a much better and more accessible crown than the aforementioned Forester).

I admit that I do have a tiny bit of boyish excitement as I probably probably this watch when I was a preteen had I known about it.

Unfortunately it’s been difficult to figure out if this model has one or two different colorways, which has been frustrating, since I don’t want a wet-sand colored dial with dark brown numerals. And I have read reviews that say that i does not come with instructions, which makes no sense to me.

(Stats from Amazon)

*Price purchased at: ~$44 incl. shipping+tax.*
*Model year: 2014*
*Case Diameter (w/o crown) : 39mm*
*Case Length: N/A*
*Case Thickness: 12mm*
*Case: resin with screw-in stainless steel caseback.*
*Weigth: 36.28g*
*Lug/band Width : 20mm*
*Movement/Module: **unsure*
*Water Resistance: ~10 MPa (100m)*
*Crystal: flat acrylic (or mineral?)*
*Lume: unsure*
*Strap(s)/Bracelet: 'Beads of Rice' Style Bracelet with quick adjust clasp*


----------



## Trapok

rawthumb said:


> Arrived
> View attachment 17065950
> View attachment 17065952
> View attachment 17065953
> View attachment 17065954
> View attachment 17065955
> View attachment 17065958


How do you find the lum on it?


----------



## rawthumb

Trapok said:


> How do you find the lum on it?


Don't understand the question. How do I find the lume? My apologies for not understanding.


----------



## rawthumb

CasualAsCanBe said:


> Pack it up, boys. You officially have the coolest lume.
> 
> 
> Just…wow… The virtually the whole watch is a work of art. ‘Just a stunning piece. You will easily have the best watch in the room wherever you go. It’s beautiful and executed just… I love it. I think I have a new grail/whatever added to the list.


There's a few different executions of this watch available at the Selten Site. Very different than what's out there is why I picked this one up. Ships this month.


----------



## cmiguelq

Tuesday it will be a great day, a grail to me its arriving! Oceanus T3000!


----------



## Trapok

rawthumb said:


> Don't understand the question. How do I find the lume? My apologies for not understanding.


How it glow(intensity and duration) in the dark? ;-)


----------



## rawthumb

Trapok said:


> How it glow(intensity and duration) in the dark? ;-)


I would label the lume a little above average. It's not Zelos or Seiko lume, but it doesn't suck either.


----------



## rawthumb

Trapok said:


> How it glow(intensity and duration) in the dark? ;-)


My apologies again my friend. I had just rose out of bed and hadn't had my coffee yet when I read your post. I understand the question now I'm awake 😂. Excuse my idiocy.


----------



## tommy_boy

Pic from Worn&Wound. It'll get modded with a black bezel, at minimum. I just like red dials.


----------



## Trapok

rawthumb said:


> I would label the lume a little above average. It's not Zelos or Seiko lume, but it doesn't suck either.


Ok,If it is like mine(RZE), i would say it is a little below average ;-), i was a bit disappointed.


----------



## nmadd

tommy_boy said:


> Pic from Worn&Wound. It'll get modded with a black bezel, at minimum. I just like red dials.
> 
> View attachment 17071413


That’s going to look really cool.


----------



## R0bhug

I’ve been looking for a 4 or 6 watch winder. But settled on a case/roll for 3 watches and the single watch windernj have. So can rotate them easily through whilst I rotate wearing the 4 watches I’lol shortly own.









And of course UPS have this en route to me:


----------



## nmadd

R0bhug said:


> I’ve been looking for a 4 or 6 watch winder. But settled on a case/roll for 3 watches and the single watch windernj have. So can rotate them easily through whilst I rotate wearing the 4 watches I’lol shortly own.
> View attachment 17071562
> 
> 
> And of course UPS have this en route to me:
> 
> View attachment 17071565


That case looks nice. Where is it from?


----------



## rawthumb

Trapok said:


> Ok,If it is like mine(RZE), i would say it is a little below average ;-), i was a bit disappointed.
> View attachment 17071466


Yes, I can tell from your pic it is poor lume. 
This is my first RZE, so I'm not real familiar with their lume quality, but mine isn't bad. As stated before, it's not Zelos or Seiko lume, but I've had way worse lume from other brands than my new RZE. I haven't checked out the longevity yet and I doubt it will compete with any of my Zelos, but I'm satisfied with it. I have many that can't compete in the lume department with my Zelos collection.


----------



## R0bhug

nmadd said:


> That case looks nice. Where is it from?


I picked it up from the NZ equivalent to eBay. Not sure if the brand etc.


----------



## CasualAsCanBe

cmiguelq said:


> Tuesday it will be a great day, a grail to me its arriving! Oceanus T3000!


Loois good.

Does it have that link removal system that the Lineage ones have (or at least the one BWC reviewed)?


----------



## ZM-73

New arrival Erroyl Regent (Azure)


----------



## vmgotit

I have a both a Seiko 7548 and 6309 coming, case holding clamps, Watch makers tools. Vance.


----------



## VaEagle

New arrival from Maen - the Manhattan 37 in salmon, no date configuration. I am NOT a salmon color fan, but I also think Maen misnamed this dial color. To me (and many who reviewed the watch pre-production) it is more bronze, which is very distinctive looking IMHO. I think it looks great overall. Clearly a Genta vibe, but not an homage to any one watch. Great job Maen!

Pictured on my 7-1/4" wrist.


----------



## Toyo Panzoff

It appeared my morale-boosting box scarpered from the hospital in which I am stuck, but several kind and diligent nurses tracked it down and turned my day around:


----------



## rawthumb

Arrived! My favorite microbrand, period. Screws are bigger, clasp is better, lume is a torch. 👍


----------



## Isochronous.

CasualAsCanBe said:


> Pack it up, boys. You officially have the coolest lume.


My son said an 🛬 could land on it.


----------



## Isochronous.

The PX had a sale. 23% off MSRP and no tax. To the moon.🚀🌕

\


----------



## Aquavette




----------



## Toyo Panzoff

rawthumb said:


> Arrived! My favorite microbrand, period. Screws are bigger, clasp is better, lume is a torch. 👍
> View attachment 17076401
> View attachment 17076402
> View attachment 17076403
> View attachment 17076404
> View attachment 17076407
> View attachment 17076408
> View attachment 17076409


Noice- glad you got in under the wire!
My full-lume dial GW should arrive next week, and then it’s time for blinding clowns and scaring towns 😎


----------



## CasualAsCanBe

rawthumb said:


> Arrived! My favorite microbrand, period. Screws are bigger, clasp is better, lume is a torch. 👍
> View attachment 17076401
> View attachment 17076402
> View attachment 17076403
> View attachment 17076404
> View attachment 17076407
> View attachment 17076408
> View attachment 17076409


Ok this is now in my top-two favorite green watches. It’s great


----------



## CasualAsCanBe

CasualAsCanBe said:


> View attachment 17070889


It came in today. Was disappointed to confirm the amazon reviews that it did not come with any manual. Thankfully I found some online before ordering it. Just finished getting all the digital functions i care about set up.

Some thoughts so far:

Comfort: It‘s a nice size and fits me well (~6 &1/2 inches / 16.5cm wrist size). *The nylon straps* are very stiff but I know they’ll break in. And I like my watch straps to fit snuggly on my wrist anyways, so it doesn’t bother me very much. *The buttons* are small and hard, bare resin/plastic. It would better If they were tipped/covered with rubber, bc it feels a little uncomfortable when having to set it up and so needng to use those buttons frequently. Rubber covers might also be nice for older people or people who have some sensitive skin. *The crown* has good grip but it took more turns than I expected in order to adjust the hour- and minute hands. *The case* feels appropriately tough and, being made of resin, it’s light, which is nice in an outdoors wristwatch. And said case is smoothed in all the right places.

Other: *The ticking* is also noticeable and I can’t ignore it in the same way I can with a cheap quartz pocket watch. I figure this is bc the wristwatch’s tick is at a higher pitch and bc it’s going to be closer to my ears more often than a pocketwatch. It would also be nice if the dial was a bit lighter, like it is in some non-stock pictures I’ve seen online, so it would contrast with the dark brown WA numerals.

Things/features I like so far: *The backlight* is very nice (and imo preferable to regular lume, especially at night). The option to have *the current time digitally displayed* is very nice for just wanting to check it quickly (and in non-12-hour format). (It’s also satisfying to see the two in-synch, which is a bonus for the monkey part of my brain). The second time-zone function is nice too. For *checking the current date* (for both) I just have to press the button at the 10-min marker. *And the bezel* bidirectionally rotates, clicks, and has decent action for a plastic watch. It being slightly raised is nice for the crystal and i like that it goes up to 60min (albeit in 5-min intervals). The buckle etc. having brushed finishing is nice in keeping (ironic) concerns about scratches away.









(PDF) Timex Expedition Expedition Resin Combo t45181 Manual - PDFSLIDE.NET


THANK YOU FOR PURCHASING YOUR TIMEX WATCH. www.timex.com W-6 929-095008 EXTENDED WARRANTY Available in U.S. only. Extend your warranty for an additional 4 years from date…




pdfslide.net





Not my finest camerawork but it’ll do for now. Maybe I’ll retry and take a better one tmw.


----------



## cmiguelq

It has arrived, my grail watch!


----------



## putyourwatchon

When you see this beauty for $250usd, you can't say no, even though I probably should have. Price just shot back up since last night to $380. Be here in a few days.


----------



## putyourwatchon

Delete me. Accidental double post.


----------



## mkt3000

One affordable, one not (at retail, but I got it second hand). Definitely excited to receive them.

This should arrive tomorrow or Friday:











And this should arrive in a few weeks:


----------



## CasualAsCanBe

putyourwatchon said:


> When you see this beauty for $250usd, you can't say no, even though I probably should have. Price just shot back up since last night to $380. Be here in a few days.
> 
> View attachment 17079350
> 
> 
> View attachment 17079351


I have been on watch Reddit a lot recently, so when I saw this I was about to throw my phone out the window because I thought it was a PRX for a split second lol. They are going gaga over that one over there. (I am not a fan as one can tell). I like yours though


----------



## CasualAsCanBe

mkt3000 said:


> One affordable, one not (at retail, but I got it second hand). Definitely excited to receive them.
> 
> This should arrive tomorrow or Friday:
> 
> View attachment 17079379
> 
> 
> 
> And this should arrive in a few weeks:
> 
> View attachment 17079381


I like that tutor a lot. Reminds me of Vaer’s Design White


----------



## eddieo396




----------



## putyourwatchon

CasualAsCanBe said:


> I have been on watch Reddit a lot recently, so when I saw this I was about to throw my phone out the window because I thought it was a PRX for a split second lol. They are going gaga over that one over there. (I am not a fan as one can tell). I like yours though


 Ha yeah. PRX doesn't really speak to me in any way. No integrated bracelet models do. To each their own though and the brand does seem to have good bang for the buck.

This is the second Tissot I will own. The other is a Ballade COSC in silver which I picked up for about $325 earlier this year brand new.









Seems like the cheaper you go with TIssot, the better watch you get (IMO).


----------



## CasualAsCanBe

putyourwatchon said:


> Ha yeah. PRX doesn't really speak to me in any way. No integrated bracelet models do. To each their own though and the brand does seem to have good bang for the buck.
> 
> This is the second Tissot I will own. The other is a Ballade COSC in silver which I picked up for about $325 earlier this year brand new.
> 
> 
> Seems like the cheaper you go with TIssot, the better watch you get (IMO).


The one that really speaks to me is the Tissot 1936 Heritage. I just wish that inner ring had sunbrust finishing instead of a matte finishing. I feel Ike it would match the polished finishing of the case and would make more sense if one’s going for a clean antique look.


----------



## argyle_underground

a citizen tsuyosa and a starking from santa clause. 🎄🎅


----------



## degroot321

On its way! Don't get to see until Christmas though


----------



## R0bhug

Last purchase for a while. Bought from the manufacturer’s online store so will take a week or more to get down to the Southern Hemisphere. Happy with the purchase though.


----------



## bigclive2011

Just in…then on a nato…then on the wrist.


----------



## Bassopotamus

I've got a Steinhart Vintage GMT on the way. I've wanted one for a while, but they've been out of stock. The other day, they had them available for pre order again, and on sale to boot. Just got an email that it was shipping today.


----------



## mlstein

Vario Versa Silver/red, with the nicest shipping notification complete with photos of the package contents. Ivan and Judy Chua do it right.


----------



## mougino

mlstein said:


> Vario Versa Silver/red, with the nicest shipping notification complete with photos of the package contents. Ivan and Judy Chua do it right.
> View attachment 17083294


Very curious on this one. Do you mind sharing closeup pictures of the dial(s) + case when it rotates?


----------



## CasualAsCanBe

eddieo396 said:


> View attachment 17079797


it’s different. I like the sort of neo-mid-century look.


----------



## CasualAsCanBe

mlstein said:


> Vario Versa Silver/red, with the nicest shipping notification complete with photos of the package contents. Ivan and Judy Chua do it right.
> View attachment 17083294


I think I want th Versa to be my first rectangular watch. At least as a new one. The Slava Medical might beat it out 🙂.


----------



## cmann_97

PANZERA TM42










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlstein

mougino said:


> Very curious on this one. Do you mind sharing closeup pictures of the dial(s) + case when it rotates?


Once it gets here. Don't know if you're able to follow this link but I couldn't do better than these photos: Vario Watch Community | Facebook

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## TracerBullet

Arrived today


----------



## parsig9

I contacted Maranez to ask if they could do an Irishstar in the vintage case. They were super accommodating and sent the completed photo just four days later.


----------



## Cvp33




----------



## Toyo Panzoff

I’m still in hospital so I’ve had a delivery or two rerouted from home address to here (gotta keep morale up).
Behold the Zelos Great White V2 Frost Dial:


----------



## Cvp33

New Seiko SSC911


----------



## rawthumb

On the way



































Diameter : 40mm
Lug to Lug Length: 47mm
Thickness: 13mm
Case: 316L SS 1200HV Hardened Coating
Lug Width : 20mm
Movement: Sellita SW330-2 with custom rotor
Water Resistance: 200m
Crystal: Flat Sapphire crystal with inner AR coating
Lume: Superluminova C3 / BGW9
Bracelet: Steel with updated Quick Adjust Clasp


----------



## rawthumb

Arrived and pic loaded


----------



## tcl

Maroon dial Orient automatic in transit. Orient doesn't have a name for it but others have called it an updated Kamasu or a vintage diver. Photo from hodinky-365.com:










.


----------



## rawthumb

tcl said:


> Maroon dial Orient automatic in transit. Orient doesn't have a name for it but others have called it an updated Kamasu or a vintage diver. Photo from hodinky-365.com:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17095188
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




Congrats and mine says hello.


----------



## tcl

rawthumb said:


> Congrats and mine says hello.
> View attachment 17095891


Nice shot. From what I've seen in various photos and videos the dial doesn't look quite as red as the original Kamasu but has a hint of brown in it. I hope that's correct since that's what I was after when I ordered it.


----------



## Piggen

I just pulled the trigger on this one. I've always like this style with the baton indicators, and a moonphase would be a nice addition to my small collection. Initially, I was looking for a silver dialed one and almost did an offer on a used one on C24, but ultimately I deemed it too similar to my also silver dialed Hamilton Jazzmaster - which I got for my graduation and is therefore forever a keeper - and also wasn't sure about the state. This new anthracite one wasn't that much more expensive, and I think I like it even more. Also happy that I found one with the traditional crown logo, because it looks so much better than the shiny wings. I don't even think I would've bought it with the wings.


----------



## bigclive2011

Moonswatch Sun, and a replacement white rubber strap as I don’t like the Swatch OEM offering.

Picked up on the bay for MRSP plus fees.


----------



## Toyo Panzoff

This was waiting for me after a looong stay in hospital


----------



## rawthumb

tcl said:


> Nice shot. From what I've seen in various photos and videos the dial doesn't look quite as red as the original Kamasu but has a hint of brown in it. I hope that's correct since that's what I was after when I ordered it.


You'll be well pleased my friend. It's a brown/root beer to my eyes. Brown dial with a slight root beer sunray. My camera made the sunray more red than it actually is.


----------



## Ezra New York

Slant said:


> Nice pick up. My vote goes to the original bracelet.


Or the first NATO. Good looking either way. But the bracelet is always the right answer.


----------



## DesertArt

My Christmas present. Got a thing for dauphine hands... and Jomashop's low prices. Christmas pair, inbound:


----------



## Own2hands

DesertArt said:


> My Christmas present. Got a thing for dauphine hands... and Jomashop's low prices. Inbound:
> View attachment 17102111


I was looking at that SRPH this week also...both the green and blue dials. Please post pics when it arrives.


----------



## DesertArt

Own2hands said:


> I was looking at that SRPH this week also...both the green and blue dials. Please post pics when it arrives.


Hello there, O2h. I will gladly do so. Most of my watches are tool/diver/military, et al. But I wanted a couple of watches with a more dressy/sporty look, and I love the dauphine hands. Thus, the order for these two watches, at such sensible prices! $354 for the two of them. DEAL!


----------



## Akirafur

Thanks to WUS member @ApacheDriver for this incoming.








(_Photo from Windup Watch Shop_)


----------



## SteamJ

Akirafur said:


> Thanks to WUS member @ApacheDriver for this incoming.
> View attachment 17103176
> 
> (_Photo from Windup Watch Shop_)


I've got a Bertucci and the quality is really impressive for the price. Enjoy!


----------



## rawthumb

Arrived 👍


----------



## rawthumb

Arrived


----------



## bigclive2011

Just arrived.


----------



## tristanhilton85

I have a 40mm green CW C60 Pro 300 on the way.


----------



## clock40man

This arrived in the mail today.


----------



## DC guy

DC guy said:


> I asked the seller (Montredo) for an update on my order, since it's been almost six months since I placed it in February. They said Nomos cannot produce the watch for ANOTHER six months, so February 2023. At first I thought Montredo was screwing around with me, but apparently everybody on WUS who has tried to order a Nomos lately has been facing similar wait times. I cannot get this watch anywhere else, so I guess I'm in it for the long haul...


Ten months after I placed my order, Montredo finally received the watch from the Nomos AD and shipped it to America! Woo hoo!


----------



## tristanhilton85

tristanhilton85 said:


> I have a 40mm green CW C60 Pro 300 on the way.


…and here it is:


----------



## James_

rawthumb said:


> Arrived! My favorite microbrand, period. Screws are bigger, clasp is better, lume is a torch. 👍
> View attachment 17076401
> View attachment 17076402
> View attachment 17076403
> View attachment 17076404
> View attachment 17076407
> View attachment 17076408
> View attachment 17076409


That's a beauty. What movement is in this one?


----------



## rawthumb

James_ said:


> That's a beauty. What movement is in this one?


Just an NH35 in this one.


----------



## b1rdman973

Toyo Panzoff said:


> I’m still in hospital so I’ve had a delivery or two rerouted from home address to here (gotta keep morale up).
> Behold the Zelos Great White V2 Frost Dial:
> View attachment 17085147


Hope you feel better and get back home ASAP!


----------



## TAHAWK

2016 300 METERS.


----------



## James_

rawthumb said:


> Just an NH35 in this one.


Thanks. Looking for a Miyota as I already have a Seiko 6R35 powered watch. Still lovely though.


----------



## Rojote




----------



## Toyo Panzoff

I returned from yet another stay in hospital and was delighted to see a properly-sized box. I wrestled with the concept of saving it for Xmas… for perhaps 30 minutes.








I have um… several watches on their way to me and I couldn't quite remember what this could be.
Turns out it’s a beautiful Phoibos!








Celebratory dancing ensued!


----------



## Dan byers




----------



## rawthumb

On the way























*Movement: *Miyota 9015 Hi-Beat Automatic (self-winding, hand wind, hacks)
*Case: *Stainless steel, 40.5mm x 12.5mm thick. 47mm tip to tip
*Band: *Stainless steel bracelet with a push-button deployant clasp. 20mm


----------



## HerrSavage

A couple of quite modest Christmas presents, but I really like them… Merry Christmas!


----------



## TAHAWK

First is quite a Glow Bug !


----------



## HerrSavage

Nice watch for 50 bucks…


----------



## tcl

tcl said:


> Maroon dial Orient automatic in transit. Orient doesn't have a name for it but others have called it an updated Kamasu or a vintage diver. Photo from hodinky-365.com:
> 
> View attachment 17095188
> 
> 
> .


CAUTION - RANT: So this watch arrived a while ago, but to my shock the box contained the blue dial version instead of the red. The watch appeared to have been repacked incorrectly since the box lid wouldn't fully close. The manual was packed in the inner box instead of the outer box and that appeared to be the reason the lid wouldn't fully close. Finally the outer sleeve had the model # of the red dial watch. I ordered it from Amazon and my best guess is that someone ordered both the red and blue dial versions and sent the blue back but incorrectly put the red outer sleeve over the inner box.

I was so put off by this experience that I returned the watch and decided to order something different from a different vendor. I found a watch on sale today by a different brand for more than 50% off that will take the place of the Orient. I'll post it when it arrives. If I post it now I'm afraid I'll jinx it and have another bad experience.


----------



## Chris Hughes

I decided to get myself some “toy” watches. These aren’t actually toys, but nifty Chinese Merkur brand three hand manual wind novelties. I specifically went after this cute little 38mm salmon dial model with breguet style numbers and a pie-pan type layout:










They’re running a promo on their site that offers a second one for roughly $40US. This one:










The “Pilot 304” is kind of a take on the Dirty Dozen designs. Salmon is going on an AliX leather strap with a deployant clasp and the Dirty Dozen is going on a deep red calf skin NATO. The whole package comes out to about $80US each. Cheapie fun!


----------



## Chris Hughes

One more to cap off the year. I’ve been mulling a Seagull ST190X for a while and the current Sugess “version” of the Breitling x Deus really caught my eye. Sugess makes lots of Daytona homages but this is the first really interesting Breitling take I’ve seen them do. I call it the Sugess Ex Machina:










I got a decent deal on it via AliX where this specific one (the one I wanted on brown leather to match the Deus) is on sale for $172US at the moment (actually just under $165US after a coupon and a coin discount). A very nice price for this piece.

I’m doubtful that I’ll keep it on the stock strap. Should be here in a couple weeks.


----------



## Bsw_sc

Hopefully will have it by Friday. I am very exited to get my hands on it, I have high hopes for this brand. Can’t explain it but when I saw this i
Immediately felt like I had to have it. Then I watched a few YouTube videos on it and then said yes and ordered one. The dial looks stunning


----------



## Bsw_sc

parsig9 said:


> I contacted Maranez to ask if they could do an Irishstar in the vintage case. They were super accommodating and sent the completed photo just four days later.
> View attachment 17096093


Did the watch arrive ??


----------



## catsteeth

rawthumb said:


> Arrived
> View attachment 17106594
> View attachment 17106595
> View attachment 17106597
> View attachment 17106598
> View attachment 17106599
> View attachment 17106600


Where did you get that bracelet please? 
Amazing looking watch 👍


----------



## catsteeth

HerrSavage said:


> Nice watch for 50 bucks…
> 
> View attachment 17115519
> 
> View attachment 17115520
> 
> View attachment 17115521


I just bought one too! It's my exercise watch. 👍








More expensive here in the UK (£60), but still just about within being good value.


----------



## HerrSavage

I like my green one so much I am going to get a Pepsi. The new successor version(no marlin..) costs €55 shipped on Amazon right now, but they have a deal where if you get two of them you get 20% off. So you could get two of them for €90… Scratching my head about what to do on that ha ha…



catsteeth said:


> I just bought one too! It's my exercise watch. 👍
> View attachment 17120816
> 
> More expensive here in the UK (£60), but still just about within being good value.


----------



## catsteeth

HerrSavage said:


> I like my green one so much I am going to get a Pepsi. The new successor version(no marlin..) costs €55 shipped on Amazon right now, but they have a deal where if you get two of them you get 20% off. So you could get two of them for €90… Scratching my head about what to do on that ha ha…


Yeah I love mine too, great size and a Kermit 👍 Unfortunately at £60 on Amazon UK they're near their value limit, though I was looking at the Batman. 
I try and keep the numbers right down so there wasn't the room, plus I don't need 2 exercise watches. I don't enjoy exercising that much....


----------



## HerrSavage

I think what is restraining me more at the moment is the fact that it is winter and I can’t even see my watches half the time… The Kermit and the Pepsi would both sure look nice in the summer though wearing a T-shirt… It really is pretty amazing how nice they are for 50 bucks… Or 60 or whatever.

these watches are absolute strap monsters as well… So lots of variety possible.


----------



## parsig9

Bsw_sc said:


> Did the watch arrive ??


Yes, I replaced the photo they sent in this post with my own photo. It arrived in a week.


----------



## Bsw_sc

parsig9 said:


> Yes, I replaced the photo they sent in this post with my own photo. It arrived in a week.


How do you like it, quality good?


----------



## parsig9

Bsw_sc said:


> How do you like it, quality good?


It’s my second such watch from them. The other is black. I also have a 1200t and can tell with confidence that these Maranez watches are excellent. I tried the Seestern too and sold it on, but their new version is better than the one I sold. I like these because the case is thinner and the bracelet is very good, better than my Doxa old BOR. I do like the bigger dial opening you get on the others but overall the Maranez is great.


----------



## rawthumb

catsteeth said:


> Where did you get that bracelet please?
> 
> Amazing looking watch 👍


 Got it from Strapcode. It's the Strapcode Asteroid. 👍


----------



## Chris Hughes

While I’m waiting for the Sugess ex Machina I had a custom stingray strap made up for it:



























Both on the way…


----------



## mougino

Chris Hughes said:


> While I’m waiting for the Sugess ex Machina I had a custom stingray strap made up for it:
> 
> View attachment 17123680
> 
> View attachment 17123679
> 
> 
> View attachment 17123681
> 
> 
> Both on the way…


Wow 😍 You certainly don't do things half way!!


----------



## Chris Hughes

mougino said:


> Wow 😍 You certainly don't do things half way!!


Not in this case! The “Sugess ex Machina”cries out for bold to me. Besides, if it doesn’t work like I imagine it will I can always put that strap on one of my many orange dial dive watches.


----------



## Fergfour

Going out of my comfort zone with my first purple watch ever.
Henry Archer Nordsø. Limited edition, 50 made. 40mm case, 10.5mm thick, sapphire front/back 6 layer AR, ceramic bezel, BGW9 lume, 200m, Miyota 9039.


----------



## StevieMischief

This Phoibos Eagle Ray is on the slow boat from China....

(photo credit The Time Bum)


----------



## pantagruel

Victorinox Chrono Classic 1/100th. I have wanted this one for a long time, and finally found a new one at a good price. The Soprod movement seems so cool!


----------



## Chris Hughes

StevieMischief said:


> This Phoibos Eagle Ray is on the slow boat from China....
> 
> (photo credit The Time Bum)
> 
> View attachment 17125574


Very nice. I have this with the orange sun-ray dial. It’s a current favorite!


----------



## [email protected]

arrived today 31december


----------



## rawthumb

Arrived


----------



## Fergfour

rawthumb said:


> Arrived
> View attachment 17128009
> View attachment 17128024


Thinking of getting a Northport in 2023. Looks fantastic!


----------



## Talktochad

No longer in the mail. Now on wrist. The Mido x HODINKEE Ocean Star GMT LE.


----------



## James Haury

So, this is
annoying. I was at Wal Mart yesterday and I saw this watch it cost $18.19 with tax.







It has an 18mm wide strap it has a blue ring around the bezel, it lights up the dial not the numbers The crystal is domed. Thickness is 13 mm. The case diameter is 40.5 mm. Lug to lug distance is 48mm. The movement is Chinese. Water resistance is 30 meters The case is Titanium nitride coated/plated base metal. Why is it annoying? I can't find it on the Skechers website no pictures, no specs no name .It's as if it does not exist. It is now on a strap very similar to the one below. The 18mm blue silicone strap it came on is on a blue face TIMEX easy reader. The mystery is solved. this is a women's WestPoint watch designation SR6010W. It has a stopwatch function along with time day and date plus year. The first four numbers on the chrono are 10mm the last two are 8mm so they are very easy to read. I thought the model designation was the battery number.  DUH! but it did lead me to the truth. I'm grateful my error lead to knowledge.







Do I like it? OHHH YEAH!


----------



## Cvp33

Casio Paisley. It’ll become my first casioak build and summer watch. $64 with coupon code MERRYCHRISTMAS. Casioak kit is $67 off eBay. 









Casio G-Shock Analog-Digital Boldly Blue Dial Black Resin Strap GA2100BP-1A


Casio G-Shock Analog-Digital Boldly Blue Dial Black Resin Strap GA2100BP-1A. Item Specification Glass Mineral Glass Display Analog & Digital Resistance Shock Resistant, Water Resistant Case/Bezel Material Carbon/Resin Watch Shape Octagon Timer Countdown timer Measuring unit: 1 second Countdown...




theluxurydirect.com


----------



## tcl

I’ve seen a few posts on the public forum where people were trashing Spinnaker watches but I decided to try one anyway. The textured maroon dial with its black bezel and coordinated vintage looking strap looked just right to me. It features an NH35 movement and a sapphire crystal. I paid $159 on a special sale versus the normal price of $325. 

I had planned on getting the new red dial Orient vintage style diver until an order snafu I previously posted about occurred. I like the look of the Spinnaker much better but wasn’t aware of it until I started searching for dark red tone watches on sale for the holidays.

Photo is from the Spinnaker website:


----------



## Cvp33

I have a Fleuss. Highly underrated watch IMHO.



tcl said:


> I’ve seen a few posts on the public forum where people were trashing Spinnaker watches but I decided to try one anyway. The textured maroon dial with its black bezel and coordinated vintage looking strap looked just right to me. It features an NH35 movement and a sapphire crystal. I paid $159 on a special sale versus the normal price of $325.
> 
> I had planned on getting the new red dial Orient vintage style diver until an order snafu I previously posted about occurred. I like the look of the Spinnaker much better but wasn’t aware of it until I started searching for dark red tone watches on sale for the holidays.
> 
> Photo is from the Spinnaker website:
> View attachment 17131981


----------



## tcl

Cvp33 said:


> I have a Fleuss. Highly underrated watch IMHO.
> 
> 
> View attachment 17132329


That's good to hear. I know very little about the brand. My first impression is that it's a nice piece. No misalignments on the dial, hefty feel, nicely brushed case finish and that great looking textured dial.


----------



## b1rdman973

Just arrived, three new suede straps from Strapsco.


----------



## Cvp33

Two new Phoiboseseses. Voyager V3 ($247) and Voyager GMT ($299). The site pix are clearly digitally enhanced, but some YouTube reviews were already blowing me away so……I caved.


----------



## catsteeth

Cvp33 said:


> Two new Phoiboseseses. Voyager V3 ($247) and Voyager GMT ($299). The site pix are clearly digitally enhanced, but some YouTube reviews were already blowing me away so……I caved.
> 
> View attachment 17134713
> 
> View attachment 17134714


Love the colours and Super engineer straps on those Phoibosessesesses 🔥👍


----------



## Beach Bummer

Whitby Watch Co - Ad Mare Atlantic arrives on Friday. Blue 200m dive watch with ceramic dial. Pretty sweet looking. They have an Arctic and Pacific model too that have black ceramic dials.


----------



## Chris Hughes

Cvp33 said:


> Two new Phoiboseseses. Voyager V3 ($247) and Voyager GMT ($299). The site pix are clearly digitally enhanced, but some YouTube reviews were already blowing me away so……I caved.
> 
> View attachment 17134713
> 
> View attachment 17134714


I’ve been resisting the Voyager and eyeing the Narwal. But damn. That red dial looks great.


----------



## catsteeth

Beach Bummer said:


> Whitby Watch Co - Ad Mare Atlantic arrives on Friday. Blue 200m dive watch with ceramic dial. Pretty sweet looking. They have an Arctic and Pacific model too that have black ceramic dials.


I'm perfectly willing to accept that this was posted in good faith. However posts that stray into shilling territory may end up have the poster black listed. .

Might be better to post here. That is if it's an introductory deal you're promoting, of course.








The F71 Deals and Steals Thread, 2022


Hey guys, as deal season is coming, I am going to relaunch the 'Heads up I saw a bargain here' thread and make it a sticky. I am changing the name to The F71 Deals and Steals Thread. We will try this as a test for the rest of 2022. Same rules as before: - No affiliate/referral linking...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Beach Bummer

catsteeth said:


> I'm perfectly willing to accept that this was posted in good faith. However posts that stray into shilling territory may end up have the poster black listed. .
> 
> Might be better to post here. That is if it's an introductory deal you're promoting, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The F71 Deals and Steals Thread, 2022
> 
> 
> Hey guys, as deal season is coming, I am going to relaunch the 'Heads up I saw a bargain here' thread and make it a sticky. I am changing the name to The F71 Deals and Steals Thread. We will try this as a test for the rest of 2022. Same rules as before: - No affiliate/referral linking...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


It was posted in good faith and I have no stake in that particular company or any other. I like the watch and just bought it...period. I'm sure you've seen this happen before and that accounts for your post. I could just as easily have posted somewhere about my Luminox watch I wear to work as this one, except I didn't just buy that. I'll send some pics along when I get it. Hope that clears things up. Cheers


----------



## mougino

First watch of 2023 incoming: Casio A159WEA-9EF
(I plan to put it on an aliexpress leather strap)


----------



## Jim L

Ordered Tuesday. Arrived today. I couldn't resist the temptation. Mimo's Jewelry clearance sale!!


----------



## rawthumb

On the way


----------



## DC guy

DC guy said:


> Ten months after I placed my order, Montredo finally received the watch from the Nomos AD and shipped it to America! Woo hoo!


DHL took a whole two weeks to deliver it. Delay after delay after delay. That’s on top of 10 months of delays from Nomos/Montredo. But enough whining, here it is!!!





  








ED6E93C3-3312-4E32-95C0-491A876C1D5C.jpeg




__
DC guy


__
4 d ago












  








2012C26F-CECB-4F8A-94C6-2A4CD6ACB41C.jpeg




__
DC guy


__
4 d ago







Initial impression: WOWSA


----------



## DC guy

DC guy said:


> DHL took a whole two weeks to deliver it. Delay after delay after delay. That’s on top of 10 months of delays from Nomos/Montredo. But enough whining, here it is!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ED6E93C3-3312-4E32-95C0-491A876C1D5C.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> DC guy
> 
> 
> __
> 4 d ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2012C26F-CECB-4F8A-94C6-2A4CD6ACB41C.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> DC guy
> 
> 
> __
> 4 d ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Initial impression: WOWSA


BTW, I do not consider this an affordable. It was a 50th birthday present to myself, and I sold off three of my best watches to help pay for it.


----------



## DogsandWatches

My first mail delivery. Paid a premium, but no longer a virgin . . .


----------



## Cvp33

Making my own steel casioak.


----------



## olske59

Zenith Elite Rainbow diver with white dial. It's been at Zenith service for over six months and i can't get an estimated time for completion...


----------



## steve.riggs31

olske59 said:


> Zenith Elite Rainbow diver with white dial. It's been at Zenith service for over six months and i can't get an estimated time for completion...


They sold that to me 5 months ago.


----------



## steve.riggs31

Got my affordable vintage watch named Crestwood, 17 Jewels, with Swiss movement. Crestwood label was owned by the Mt. Vernon Watch Co. in NYC beginning in 1935. For about 25 years they sold their watches all imported with Swiss movements to all the big shots in New York City. It's possible they used the name Crestwood for their watch because the owners were connected to Crestwood in Yonkers, NY. There are several grand homes in Crestwood on the hill overlooking the Bronx River. Crestwood, Yonkers NY was on the New York Central Railroad. It was about a 45-minute train ride from Grand Central to Crestwood.


----------



## Beach Bummer

Whitby Watch Co Ad Mare Atlantic arrived last night. As promised a couple pics. Sorry for the poor quality. Watch is awesome and love their cases too.


----------



## catsteeth

DC guy said:


> BTW, I do not consider this an affordable. It was a 50th birthday present to myself, and I sold off three of my best watches to help pay for it.


Absolutely love it! Beautiful dial surface/texture with those gorgeous blued hands. Simple and perfectly proportioned layout. Size and shape spot on. A lovely handwound that genuinely deserves a display back ... swoon 🔥🔥🔥👍


----------



## cmann_97

Forzo Drive King just arrived. Already swapping straps.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsw_sc

My first and only Seiko for my collection. Also my first and only mod piece unless you count my DIY brand watch I put together. Also my first purchase of 2023. There won’t be many more this year though, last year I went nuts ! Check out that dial though, very cool design


----------



## topog123

a vintage 1960 BIRKS Chronograph from Cool Vintage Watches .


----------



## TheNightsWatch

Momentum Sea Quartz 30 - first watch in over a year. First analog back in the "collection"


----------



## MrBlonde

Finally found the SKX009 I’ve been looking for from a fellow WUS member… and with a domed sapphire upgrade!
Should be here early next week. I can’t wait.


----------



## Dacollector86

My wife got me one of those DIY watch kits. Should be here tomorrow. Excited to learn more about actually working on watches and getting more comfortable with things like switching out bands


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

CMuf said:


> I forget, wasn't this watch called 'men in black' watch?


It was the Elvis watch from 1957 if not mistaken long before MIB was around! I just watched a YT video on the skeletonised version.


----------



## sickondivers

*.….The DHL guy came today 

ORIENT STAR #LosAngeles















*


----------



## CMuf

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> It was the Elvis watch from 1957 if not mistaken long before MIB was around! I just watched a YT video on the skeletonised version.


cool


----------



## I expedite

I won another YouTube watch. Just One More Watch gave away two Straton Speciale watches. I was the second place winner, so I will get the remainder of one of these two colorways. The picture is of the automatic versions, but the quartz looks the same. I previously won a G-shock from the Mad Watch Collector.


----------



## ryan850

Scurfa treasure seeker incoming. I've been slowly growing more and more fond of this brand. I have 2 diver 1s and have been wanting to pick one of these up to try.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Hughes

Ooooh! Sugess x Machina arrived. But I’m holding back on pictures until the custom strap I had made for it arrives. The stock “rally strap” looks okay, but it’s not leather and it isn’t especially well made.

Boy, that Sea-Gull ST1901 sure is a beauty though. The addition of a swan neck regulator makes it look even nicer. Though I do wonder how hard it would be for Sea-Gull to add a hacking function. That’s really the only thing it’s missing, assuming you don’t mind two register chronographs, which I don’t.


----------



## Chris Hughes

ryan850 said:


> Scurfa treasure seeker incoming. I've been slowly growing more and more fond of this brand. I have 2 diver 1s and have been wanting to pick one of these up to try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Congratulations! I bought one of the first run Treasure Seekers in yellow and it’s a favorite. The design really does grow on you over time. It’s a very tight, considered and balanced design. Feels outstanding on the wrist too. The case design is (in my opinion) brilliantly executed.


----------



## ryan850

Chris Hughes said:


> Congratulations! I bought one of the first run Treasure Seekers in yellow and it’s a favorite. The design really does grow on you over time. It’s a very tight, considered and balanced design. Feels outstanding on the wrist too. The case design is (in my opinion) brilliantly executed.


Looking to seeing how it wears. I'm primarily a diver guy so excited to see how it stacks up. Dial colors that aren't black or blue don't usually last very long but this color way really pops.

I love everything that Paul scurfield puts out (want to try a top side also) and this one doesnt look any different. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Hughes

ryan850 said:


> Looking to seeing how it wears. I'm primarily a diver guy so excited to see how it stacks up. Dial colors that aren't black or blue don't usually last very long but this color way really pops.
> 
> I love everything that Paul scurfield puts out (want to try a top side also) and this one doesnt look any different.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


The Top Side is on my list too. Scurfa is an unsung hero of the microbrand world.


----------



## mikeinva

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Just bought a FORZO G1 EnduraTimer Chronograph Watch and should be here in a few days!
> 
> View attachment 16918817
> 
> View attachment 16918818
> View attachment 16918819
> 
> View attachment 16918816


Absolutely stunning. Have my eye on the cream/green dial.


----------



## TTPEAma

cmann_97 said:


> Forzo Drive King just arrived. Already swapping straps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What do you think of it?


----------



## TTPEAma

Chris Hughes said:


> The Top Side is on my list too. Scurfa is an unsung hero of the microbrand world.


If he ever makes the Top Side with a Miyota in it, I'll buy it immediately.


----------



## rawthumb

Arrived


----------



## ryan850

TTPEAma said:


> If he ever makes the Top Side with a Miyota in it, I'll buy it immediately.


With scurfa, I actually appreciate the quartz and think I prefer it over mechanical. I also like the price of quartz as well. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## TTPEAma

ryan850 said:


> With scurfa, I actually appreciate the quartz and think I prefer it over mechanical. I also like the price of quartz as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Definitely understand that, I just don't care much for normal quartz. I keep one as a beater for work, but I don't think I'd spend Top Side money on that. And I'd hate to beat a watch that pretty up anyway.


----------



## wtma

Waiting for DHL to quote me with custom duties for this Damasko DK30 one of these days. My first watch purchase since the pandemic hit.


----------



## soufiane

DPflaumer said:


> Ordered one of these (and a replacement strap, of course!), though I'm unsure when it will actually be here as they're backordered lots of places. I'd been kicking around a rectangular piece for a few years but most of them are far too large for my taste. Looking forward to giving it a go! My first watch when I started WUS was a dressier piece and I really enjoyed wearing it everywhere all the time. Sort of a celebration piece as I got a raise then a promotion with a bigger raise this month.
> 
> View attachment 16768813


I haven’t seen this Oris model very nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rawthumb

On the way


----------

